# Chat Thread :)



## J.O.Y. Farm

Just a spot to chat about anything


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hello there citizen :wave:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hi there  :wave: 
Me thinks we are the only two so far...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

They'll catch on eventually.... :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yep lol!


----------



## Frosty

I am catching on lol


----------



## nchen7

hola!


----------



## AmyBoogie

Hi over there!
Wasn't today a gorgeous day in these parts? Sunny....pretty fall leaves.....


----------



## AmyBoogie

Catching on is ok as long as no one has anything "catchy".


----------



## nchen7

ugh...I miss fall colours. it felt like 45C today...that's about 110F :S


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> They'll catch on eventually.... :lol:


Hey now! Stealing my words!  
Guten tag!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It sure was beautiful out Amy! Too bad I got a dumb cold and was stuck at work for over 6hrs


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Glad to see you made it Emma


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Frosty said:


> I am catching on lol


Lol! :laugh:


----------



## Emzi00

Yeah I had to go take a shower.. so I just got back


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It was cold and cloudy most of the day, but the sun finally came out around 4pm. Took some pictures of the calves today, Lady looked like she was about to pop she was so fat :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Yeah I had to go take a shower.. so I just got back


Me sees


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's icky Lacie.. Glad it came out later though


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hello ladies. (And gents if there are any here.. But I don't think so  )


----------



## Emzi00

:wave: :lol: :dance:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hello!  :wave: :welcome:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

My stuff from Jeffers should "officially" be at the post office tomorrow


----------



## littlegoatgirl

The sad thing about this y'all is that we don't have 900 some pages


----------



## AmyBoogie

Nchen, I don't like those temps. I'm glad you get some vacation time and get to experience some reasonable temps soon

Skyla, fall colds suck. I got one that's lingering but almost gone....the older I am the harder it is to shake them. I skipped work today to go to the fair. I'll have to maker up for it tomorrow but that's ok


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:stars: :wahoo: :leap: arty: :fireworks: There, it's festive now!


----------



## AmyBoogie

Lacie you really know how to bring the party!


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> The sad thing about this y'all is that we don't have 900 some pages


But we will  lol, we'll get there, should only take a month or two


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

littlegoatgirl said:


> The sad thing about this y'all is that we don't have 900 some pages


We did it before, we can do it again! :lol: I think that thread is dead now that we all left though *crickets and tumbleweeds*


----------



## Scottyhorse

We have lot's of crickets and tumbleweeds here... lol


----------



## Emzi00

Sooooooo.... what'd y'all have for dinner?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Its about to get more festive :shades: :lol:
arty: :hi5: :gift: :snowbounce: :snowman: :july: :snow: :goattruck: :cheers: :cart: :rainbow: :balloons: :horse: :dance: :greengrin: :grouphug: :angelgoat:  :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

AmyBoogie said:


> Nchen, I don't like those temps. I'm glad you get some vacation time and get to experience some reasonable temps soon Skyla, fall colds suck. I got one that's lingering but almost gone....the older I am the harder it is to shake them. I skipped work today to go to the fair. I'll have to maker up for it tomorrow but that's ok


They really do.. Like everyone at work has it too lol! We were all sniffling and begging each other for cough drops lol! 
I almost called in today.. I was achy and tired and could feel it setting in.. But sucked it up and went... Felt awful all day though lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Sooooooo.... what'd y'all have for dinner?


Nothing lol! I didn't eat.. I had bagel bites on my lunch break at work! Dose that count?! Lol!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> Sooooooo.... what'd y'all have for dinner?


Right now I am eating rice and beans with cheese, sour cream, and avocado.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Sooooooo.... what'd y'all have for dinner?


I think I'm cooking fishsticks.... and Taterpuffs? What the heck walmart! You and your generic brand names!


----------



## AmyBoogie

I took the same herbal cold meds I was giving my goats. But it tasted like hell so I quit. The goats are still taking it and are improving.....


----------



## Texaslass

Hey everyone! :wave: Glad someone was brave enough to start this besides me!  :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

I had pancakes and bacon, well one pancake and about four pieces of bacon


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well hello there "old Sarah" glad to have you join us :ROFL:


----------



## Texaslass

I had everything! Lol, I was so hungry tonight, couldn't seem to satiate the hunger- hot dog pieces, granola, peanut butter (of course), milk, chocolate... :lol:


----------



## AmyBoogie

Dinner was a vegetarian version of Chinese beef and broccoli


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I wish I had bacon....I could do without the pancake, and exchange it for a waffle though


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Byccombe said:


> Hey everyone! :wave: Glad someone was brave enough to start this besides me!  :lol:


Hey no problem! That's what I'm for!  ROFL!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

AmyBoogie said:


> I took the same herbal cold meds I was giving my goats. But it tasted like hell so I quit. The goats are still taking it and are improving.....


Lol! Your brave! I suffer through colds and refuse to take meds for that reason lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm gonna have some good bacon this spring :drool: :yum: can't wait!!!


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I wish I had bacon....I could do without the pancake, and exchange it for a waffle though


I like waffles a lot better, but I wasn't the one cooking


----------



## AmyBoogie

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Lol! Your brave! I suffer through colds and refuse to take meds for that reason lol!


Brave or dumb? I've also tasted wormer. I'm like a toddler that can't stop tasting every thing. Ha Ha Ha.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I had tortellini  yay

Guys, I got to start practicing again today! It felt soooooo good!

Meanwhile, I had both school and soccer pictures today, and I'm positive I looked terrible for both!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I do it too, taste everything, sometimes purposefully eat things like that


----------



## Scottyhorse

I want to name a goat waffles now... LOL
I like waffles better than pancakes too


----------



## Emzi00

So who's going to send me some waffles? Lacie? Sarah? Skyla?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

AmyBoogie said:


> Brave or dumb? I've also tasted wormer. I'm like a toddler that can't stop tasting every thing. Ha Ha Ha.


LOL! I have tasted some goat things... Hehe! None of them really taste too good! Lol!


----------



## Scottyhorse

I am tempted to taste wormer now.. lol


----------



## nchen7

I want a waffle maker. mmm...waffles! but better yet........BACON! *drool*


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> So who's going to send me some waffles? Lacie? Sarah? Skyla?


You send me a waffle iron and I'll send you some waffles!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> So who's going to send me some waffles? Lacie? Sarah? Skyla?


What about me?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nchen7 said:


> I want a waffle maker. mmm...waffles! but better yet........BACON! *drool*


That sounds about right!! Lol!!


----------



## Emzi00

Okay, sorry Sydney, you gonna send me waffles?
Skyla, I think I'd get in trouble if I did, lol, I could get in so much trouble.


----------



## AmyBoogie

Lacie, Skyla...I'm glad I'm not the only one. And why does all the goat stuff taste so awful? 

Also, if this cold doesn't go away soon, I'll eat their meds regardless of awful taste.


----------



## AmyBoogie

Scottyhorse, go for it. It's awful. I've tried ivermectin, safe guard, and the herbal ones. All gross.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I just like trying those things. Haha. Horse treats are gross too, at least the carrot flavored ones are.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Prob cause they are animals so the people who make it don't add flavor lol!

Let me guess.. Ivermectin doesn't really taste like apples  lol!


----------



## Emzi00

I was got goat mineral up my nose, don't try it, it stings!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Okay, sorry Sydney, you gonna send me waffles? Skyla, I think I'd get in trouble if I did, lol, I could get in so much trouble.


Bummer.. Then, sorry, no waffles from me!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> I just like trying those things. Haha. Horse treats are gross too, at least the carrot flavored ones are.


I think horse treys taste like playdoh!  nasty! Why they like them is beyond me! 
And bacon dog treats do not taste like bacon... I was greatly disappointed with that one


----------



## AmyBoogie

Ivermectin is a big bitter stinging nasty lie for an apple.

Emzi. You got it. I promise not to put goat minerals up my nose.


----------



## Emzi00

I've tried playdoh, it tastes salty. Lol, I've had dog treats before, yuck!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! Good to know, won't be trying that one! Lol! 
One of my does LOVE it! She chases me around when I am worming the others lol!
They all love Probios too.. I beg to differ with that 

LOL! Emma, how did that happen!?


----------



## Emzi00

Amy, you can call me Emma


----------



## goatgirl132

do we have any castle fans on here???


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> I've tried playdoh, it tastes salty. Lol, I've had dog treats before, yuck!


Except for the edible peanut butter kind.. That's good stuff! Lol!

Yuck is right!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

They all taste awful because you're tasting the chemicals 

Zimecterin Gold horse wormer burns and heats up your mouth and makes it tingle and feel like its going numb.....


----------



## AmyBoogie

I haven't tried the pro bios....now I feel I have to.

Thank you, Emma 
I'm on my phone and signatures don't show up here plus I have a horrible memory for names.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> They all taste awful because you're tasting the chemicals  Zimecterin Gold horse wormer burns and heats up your mouth and makes it tingle and feel like its going numb.....


Oh that's lovely Lacie! ROFL! Note to self.. Do not try Zimecterin Gold :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> LOL! Emma, how did that happen!?


The minerals? Oh, I was smelling them, they smell great! Well, it went up my nose, my nosed burned for the rest of the day!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Like fans of the midevil castles? If so then yes 

I think probios taste like grease....


----------



## ThreeHavens

No fall colors here! I think it's been too wet a year, I have a feeling everything is just going to go brown.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Apparently I used to love cat food when I was little... I would eat the whole bowl before the cats got any!  I'm tempted to try it again, along with the goat grain, and possibly later crumbles and scratch!


----------



## goatgirl132

no like castle as in the show


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

AmyBoogie said:


> I haven't tried the pro bios....now I feel I have to. Thank you, Emma  I'm on my phone and signatures don't show up here plus I have a horrible memory for names.


It didn't have much flavor... It just tastes kinda funny.. IDK.. It's been a while lol! I try not to make a habit of it lol! It gets on my hands and face from the Babies and they like to spit and sneeze it at me too lol!


----------



## AmyBoogie

Maybe we need a thread for all the livestock meds people have tried as a warning to those of us that have a habit of tasting every thing.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emma,  We all know that that isnt how the minerals got up your nose  :ROFL: Just kidding, I believe you.....maybe :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh Emma! What are we to do with you... *shakes head*


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I agree Amy!


----------



## AmyBoogie

ThreeHavens said:


> No fall colors here! I think it's been too wet a year, I have a feeling everything is just going to go brown.


It's been crazy wet here too. We're getting color but it's happened all at once. So fast. Hopefully you'll get some kind of fall color


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ThreeHavens said:


> No fall colors here! I think it's been too wet a year, I have a feeling everything is just going to go brown.


Awe  that stinks 

We have some nice color and the drive up to CT yesterday was beautiful


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm planning on trying Valbazen......


----------



## littlegoatgirl

littlegoatgirl said:


> Apparently I used to love cat food when I was little... I would eat the whole bowl before the cats got any!  I'm tempted to try it again, along with the goat grain, and possibly later crumbles and scratch!


So should I try them???  ^^^^


----------



## Emzi00

Lol, believe me or not, I'm going to bed! Night!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

AmyBoogie said:


> Maybe we need a thread for all the livestock meds people have tried as a warning to those of us that have a habit of tasting every thing.


LOL! I remember an old thread about someone who got LA-200 on their lip lol! And someone who shot themselves with CD/T by mistake lol!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

ThreeHavens said:


> No fall colors here! I think it's been too wet a year, I have a feeling everything is just going to go brown.


That stinks! It's been super dry here! We have some nice color right now, but still a lot of green too


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

No fall colors here either, unless I go to town, then it's like its november, even though its only 8 minutes away


----------



## AmyBoogie

Lacie, please report on that so maybe I won't have to try it.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Lol, believe me or not, I'm going to bed! Night!


Awe, night Emma  :wave:


----------



## AmyBoogie

Sweet feed with corn is yummy....or well, it's not awful


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I'm same as Emma, night y'all! :hug: :grouphug: :wave:








:laugh:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

AmyBoogie said:


> Sweet feed with corn is yummy....or well, it's not awful


Hahaha


----------



## AmyBoogie

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> LOL! I remember an old thread about someone who got LA-200 on their lip lol! And someone who shot themselves with CD/T by mistake lol!


Omg. I'm sure it's only a matter of time before I give myself a goat shot


----------



## AmyBoogie

Good night Emma, I'm not far behind you.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> LOL! I remember an old thread about someone who got LA-200 on their lip lol! And someone who shot themselves with CD/T by mistake lol!


I have tasted LA200, Tylan200, Penicillin, BoSe, and CD&T, all are bitter.
And I have accidentally vaccinated myself with an 8 way puppy shot, I'm good to go  Lol, I think it was Dani who gave herself an La-200 shot and a CD&T shot in the hand on accident.


----------



## AmyBoogie

AmyBoogie said:


> Omg. I'm sure it's only a matter of time before I give myself a goat shot


And hopefully not on purpose


----------



## ksalvagno

You haven't tasted anything until you have been spit on by an alpaca and accidently get spit out cud in your mouth. Talk about gross.

Of course nothing competes with the time I was carrying a cria to be weighed and that cria pooped diarrhea in my pocket. Didn't realize it until I reached into my pocket for my phone and got a handful of poop. Good thing it was a flip phone that was closed. LOL


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

AmyBoogie said:


> Lacie, please report on that so maybe I won't have to try it.


 Will do!

And SafeGuard powder wormer taste kind like chalk, I dont remember what the liquid taste like


----------



## AmyBoogie

Cud smells nasty enough I wouldn't try it on purpose. I don't think.

The poo in the pocket tho is just rude.


----------



## AmyBoogie

Safe guard liquid is chalky but with a bitter after taste....it's weird to describe.maybe I just need another taste to pin point it.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh alpaca spit is awful!  I have not been spit on but been with someone who was.. Was almost spit on when leading one and the owner had her baby... She was not pleased!

Lacie, this was an old thread  Goat Song I believe is the one who started it..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh goodness Karen, too funny. I have had a cow spit up and have some land in my mouth before, and have had all kinds of bodily fluids in my mouth....EWW!!! I've also had a cow barf down my leg into my boot...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I know that Dani accidentally gave herself a shot of something though! So I guess it just happens to us all at some point in time, lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

My mom pricked my finger this past spring with CD&T lol! I was holding the baby and then felt something and yells ouch and though I got stung by a bee or something... Then when my mom squeezed the syringe it shot out the other side, and my finger was bleeding so we put the two and two together lol!


----------



## Scottyhorse

While I was giving my buckling his CD/T shot, I poked my finger. Ouch. His hair was so thick I though I was going through his skin, but i was going through hair!


----------



## NubianFan

I kissed Dru on the nose after giving her tapeworm dewormer. I got some in my mouth Blech nasty.


----------



## NubianFan

You guys all waited til I went to class then took your ball and went to another sand lot.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Hi-bye


----------



## Emzi00

^^^ yeah, me too.
Off to school. Going riding tonight :wahoo:


----------



## enchantedgoats

our fall colors are usually peak toady and they are not very good this year. this morning is so foggy! 
NO GOATS IN HEAT TODAY (YET) GOOD THING BECAUSE WE NEED TO PATCH SOME FENCE!


----------



## Axykatt

ksalvagno said:


> You haven't tasted anything until you have been spit on by an alpaca and accidently get spit out cud in your mouth. Talk about gross.
> 
> Of course nothing competes with the time I was carrying a cria to be weighed and that cria pooped diarrhea in my pocket. Didn't realize it until I reached into my pocket for my phone and got a handful of poop. Good thing it was a flip phone that was closed. LOL


I was having a crappy morning. The baby didn't finally fall asleep until it was time to wake up the older kids for school. My 8 y/o daughter made a scene because she couldn't find her shoe and blamed her brother. (It was on the floor, all by itself, directly in front of the shoe rack...she still couldn't find it when I pointed it out AND THERE WAS NOTHING ELSE ON THE FLOOR!!) And the last thing my 15 y/o son did before heading to the bus was knock on my bedroom door and wake the baby.

Then I read your post. My morning may have been trying, but I don't have alpaca diarrhea in my pocket, and that is the new standard by which I judge my life now. I laughed so hard I woke the damned baby again! :slapfloor::ROFL::thankU:


----------



## AmyBoogie

It's been really foggy here in the mornings too. All those drastic temp changes. I'm really just looking forward to some frost/snow to kill off some parasites. Heats have started here but thank goodness the one mouthy one is already bred. Good luck with the fencing.


----------



## emilieanne

Y'all already got 8 pages without me!!!! 
Oh joy lol 
So lacie, 
Did you say kitten?(;









Lol I know it's a dog but it looks like a cat to me


----------



## NubianFan

Have you ever Skippy John Jones books? They are children's books where the main character is a Siamese kitten who thinks he is a Chihuahua. He does even look like a Chihuahua. He dreams of all these adventures. That is what that picture made me think of Emilie!


----------



## nchen7

I think TDG Farms has tasted all the meds....I remember reading that on another thread....

so, as i was complaining about the heat yesterday, yesterday evening/night, the winds came back! it's been breezy all night and during the day. that's "fall" here.... good sign. hopefully the humidity will go away and i can feel like a normal person again.

on a different note, i got up early today so i can do my goat chores and get them done so i could get to work on time, but then i saw my 5 month old wether had scoured all night long in his baby pen. sigh.


----------



## emilieanne

Lol well my chihuahuas think they're beagles at least. 
My cats thought they were lizards or something!


----------



## ksalvagno

Axykatt said:


> Then I read your post. My morning may have been trying, but I don't have alpaca diarrhea in my pocket, and that is the new standard by which I judge my life now. I laughed so hard I woke the damned baby again! :slapfloor::ROFL::thankU:


Here is the rest of the story: I weighed that cria and then took back to mom. Apparently I carried the cria the opposite way because I did end up with poop in both my pockets. The second one not as bad as the first though. Luckily I was wearing very baggy overall shorts.

Also had a time when my whole head was spit on with it running down my neck. Spit was in my ears and up my nose. My hair was entirely covered with spit. I actually had 3 alpacas in labor at the same time. Luckily one was way out in the pasture and had a normal delivery and all was fine. One was a dystocia that I was taking care of and one was in the beginning stages of what was a normal delivery. I got the cria out and the female that was just starting to deliver came over to see the cria. Decided that one was hers. She is one who is extremely protective of her crias and will spit and attack you. She started spitting the real mom off while she has a head and legs hanging out her rear end. 

So I have to get her away from the cria on the ground and new mom. Then new mom prolapses her uterus. So I have a female who just delivered with her uterus hanging out and another alpaca who has decided that a cria is hers that isn't. So I'm trying to get this mad female away from the prolapsed uterus one and keep the alpaca with the prolapsed uterus calm.

So the female finally pops out her cria and I'm hoping this is all over and she will tend to her cria. Not so. She decided that the first cria was hers and was ignoring her own. So I take her cria to another area of the pasture and have to try and get her away from the first cria. Luckily my husband was home and helped me with keeping the one alpaca calm while I got hold of the other alpaca and did finally get her over to her cria. Doing all this while she is spitting at me the whole time. Never knew there could be that much spit in one alpaca. She finally did realize which cria was hers and started tending to her own cria.

Then all I could do is quickly towel myself off because the vet came and got the uterus back in. So I had to live with this horrible smell and spit in my ears while we were taking care of the uterine prolapse. Believe me, I went directly to the shower afterward. I smelled nothing but spit for a couple of days.

I also boarded an alpaca that was just as loving as could be when not pregnant. When she was pregnant (which is most of the time), she would come over just to spit at you. I actually had a raincoat that I would wear when doing chores in her area just for spit. It was like she knew that was protection and she didn't like that so she would try to see my face just to spit in my face.

Those are my most memorable memories. Obviously it wasn't all bad or I would have never stuck it out for 16 years.


----------



## nchen7

OMG KAREN!!!!!! :ROFL::ROFL::ROFL: that is a comedy show!!!!!!!!


----------



## ksalvagno

It wasn't funny at the time but I can look back and laugh at it now. You just can't make those things up. The things we do or put ourselves through for animals. :greengrin:


----------



## Goats Rock

And I thought getting pee'd on by an over amorous buck this morning was bad, but the Alpaca story is worse!


----------



## Scottyhorse

That sure does make me want alpacas....


----------



## enchantedgoats

Now i know why i dont have and never wanted alpacas!!


----------



## AmyBoogie

oh my gosh Karen. So poo in the pocket really just was the capper on that day. ha.


----------



## ksalvagno

Luckily or unluckily they were separate occasions. Just a couple of things that happened to me over the years of owning and birthing alpacas.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I lady I knew used to have Camels, and they spit on you too. She said when they spit at you, you have to spit right back in their face. Appearently the spitting thing is a huge sign of disrepect and whos the dominent one or something like that. But when she spit back at them they would never do it again.
Oh I'd hate to be spit on. I visited a Boer lady a few times and she had a Llama, and everytime I was around it he sounded like he was hacking up a giant wad of spit, I was so afraid to be spat on! :ROFL:


----------



## Scottyhorse

At the fair, whenever there's llama's or alpaca's, I am always waiting to be spat on :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I got some pics of Hallie today! 

She is such a goof ball lol! So she was hamming it up for the camera  
These aren't the best pics as it was her first time ever being set up, and we were kinda in a hilly spot...


----------



## NubianFan

Ok I will quickly tell you all my alpaca story. When my daughter was about 6 we went to a petting zoo in Branson, Missouri. They had an alpaca and they had tins of feed that you could feed it a handful of at a time. So I give my daughter a handful of feed and I said you can feed it but hold your hand flat so it won't bite your fingers and be careful because they sometimes will spit at you. So she calls this lovely alpaca to the fence and is feeding it some grain. All at once my daughter Spit on the alpaca, right in its face. I don't know WHY she decided to do that but the alpaca looked so shocked and hurt. I got on to my daughter for doing it and we moved on to something else. Later we went back by the alpacas pen and my daughter went over with a handful of feed to feed it again and I told her don't you spit on it this time!! So she gets over there and the alpaca spits right in her face!!! I expected my daughter to cry but she laughed and laughed and said, "it got me back momma."


----------



## nchen7

Hallie is SOOO pretty!!!!!


----------



## NubianFan

wow she is long bodied Skyla!! She is pretty!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

OMGosh Leslie that is WAY too funny!!! I was cracking up the whole time lol! :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nchen7 said:


> Hallie is SOOO pretty!!!!!





NubianFan said:


> wow she is long bodied Skyla!! She is pretty!


Thanks guys 

She sure is Leslie! It's so funny seeing her and Promise together. But promise makes up for her lack of length in her depth of body, she is soo deep! Lol


----------



## Texaslass

That's funny Leslie! :lol:
Hallie is very pretty for a LaMancha, Skyla!  I don't care for them myself, but she is a doll!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thank you Sarah  I love her so much!


----------



## ksalvagno

Skyla - beautiful girl!

Leslie - way too funny!


----------



## emilieanne

I feel lame now lol 
My only alpaca story is from 6th grade. 
That summer, I had went cos tipping with the alpaca boys and came back to see an alpaca fostering newborn kittens


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thank you Karen


----------



## ksalvagno

emilieanne said:


> I feel lame now lol
> My only alpaca story is from 6th grade.
> That summer, I had went cos tipping with the alpaca boys and came back to see an alpaca fostering newborn kittens


An alpaca fostering kittens? Wow, that is neat. Amazing how different animal species will take care of each other.


----------



## Scottyhorse

You and your rain boots Skyla :laugh:
You have that little gray-ish Nigie doe, right? If I remember right, you took pictures of her with rainboots on then, too


----------



## Texaslass

And in her pjs !! :laugh:


----------



## Emzi00

She takes them with pjs too! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Well, well, well... we meet again Sarah


----------



## emilieanne

ksalvagno said:


> An alpaca fostering kittens? Wow, that is neat. Amazing how different animal species will take care of each other.


Yeah, it was awesome! 
I almost took one home....... Don't ya know parents said heck no! Lol


----------



## Texaslass

How do we always do that?!! It's getting scary! :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Y'all are makin' fun of ma boots?! Not cool! So not cool!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

This the Nigie and boot pic you thinking of?

That's the closest I got to gray..


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> How do we always do that?!! It's getting scary! :ROFL:


:laugh: Magic? :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha!! This so isn't right!! Hahah!'


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> This the Nigie and boot pic you thinking of?
> 
> That's the closest I got to gray..


What DO you call that color??


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

She is Chamosiee  kinda a chocolate Chammy though..


----------



## Texaslass

Ahh!  she does look kinda gray in that picture.


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> What DO you call that color??


I call it brown and white  :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Haha!! This so isn't right!! Hahah!'


Das stimmt nicht! Lol, German :laugh:


----------



## Texaslass

I am sooo sleepy!


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Haha!! This so isn't right!! Hahah!'


What is it? Lol, I'm missing something here...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Byccombe said:


> Ahh!  she does look kinda gray in that picture.


She does  she had just been clipped right before the picture


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Byccombe said:


> What is it? Lol, I'm missing something here...


That's what my screen looked like! Look at my avatar then look above it ROFL!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It was playing a trick on me then laughing ROFL!! :slapfloor: :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

Lol, look closer Sarah


----------



## Texaslass

Haha, okay, I didn't know your phone was messed up, lol! I saw the ROFL thing being your avatar, but thought you did that in purpose.  :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

I'm not very alert right now.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Byccombe said:


> Haha, okay, I didn't know your phone was messed up, lol! I saw the ROFL thing being your avatar, but thought you did that in purpose.  :lol:


No, but that would be funny! I should so do that one day! Haha!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Byccombe said:


> I'm not very alert right now.


We noticed  lol!


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> I'm not very alert right now.


Apparently not :slapfloor:


----------



## Texaslass

Yeah, that would be funny! :lol:


----------



## AmyBoogie

Skyla - Hallie is so LONG and cute!

Leslie - that is the best alpaca story I've heard.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Byccombe said:


> Yeah, that would be funny! :lol:


:ROFL: :slapfloor: :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

AmyBoogie said:


> Skyla - Hallie is so LONG and cute! Leslie - that is the best alpaca story I've heard.


She sure is! And she looks even longer in person too! :shocked:


----------



## Texaslass

Well, I've also never even seen an iPhone close up, so how was I supposed to know there was anything wrong? I saw what you were talking about, just didn't understand how it was "wrong". Okay? 
No, I am slow right now.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Byccombe said:


> Well, I've also never even seen an iPhone close up, so how was I supposed to know there was anything wrong? I saw what you were talking about, just didn't understand how it was "wrong". Okay?  No, I am slow right now.


That's the first time I've seen it like that lol! So it's not normal


----------



## Texaslass

I think I'm gonna go drink some coffee..... :coffee2:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Eeww!! Coffee is gross!


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Eeww!! Coffee is gross!


 :shocked: You're in league with my dad and sister!! :lol: I think you're the only 3 people in the world who don't like coffee! :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nope! Funny thing is, the guy I like and a lady I work with don't like it either lol!


----------



## Emzi00

Who is this guy you like? *eyebrows up and down*
And yes, you're crazy. I don't like it black though, need something in it


----------



## AmyBoogie

The world is full of coffee hating weirdos.


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> the guy I like


oooooo 

I don't like coffee either


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> And yes, you're crazy. I don't like it black though, need something in it


Well, me too! I always wanted to learn to drink it black, you know, to be tough. d: but I can't do it. :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL! I'm Not saying it on the open forum! And y'all are making me blush lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I like the smell of flavored coffee  just not the taste lol! And I'll drink coffee coolatas from Dunkin's


----------



## Scottyhorse

:laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

There ya go, laughing at me again!


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> ROFL! I'm Not saying it on the open forum! And y'all are making me blush lol!


How about through a PM? :lol:
I'd tell you about the guy I like :lol:


----------



## emilieanne

Lol well I like a guy in my Ag class, today my hands were cold and he felt them and grabbed one an held it lol it was pretty cute


----------



## Emzi00

Emilie, that sounds awesome!
:lol:


----------



## emilieanne

It was 
I'm waiting for him to text me back too lol. He's weightlifting. 

Got a "boy I like" story?(;


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> How about through a PM? :lol: I'd tell you about the guy I like :lol:


Maybe  lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

emilieanne said:


> Lol well I like a guy in my Ag class, today my hands were cold and he felt them and grabbed one an held it lol it was pretty cute


Awe! That is pretty cute!


----------



## Emzi00

Hmm... a story... Well.. there's this guy I like.. um.. nope.. No stories.. lol, none worthy of being on here :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

The guy I like isn't just the guy I like anymore if you know what I mean  
hehe


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh come on Emma  in a PM  :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Gosh, there's this really cute guy in my German class :drool:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> Gosh, there's this really cute guy in my German class :drool:


German class is going to kill me I swear.


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Oh come on Emma  in a PM  :lol:


I'd talk about the guy I like here... but you were uncomfortable with it... so a PM, yes! :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! 
I don't really get all "oh he's cute!" Ect ect about guys.. Never have.. Unless it's a guy I like of corse lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> I'd talk about the guy I like here... but you were uncomfortable with it... so a PM, yes! :laugh:


Fine  PM me what you want to know


----------



## Scottyhorse

This is what happens when you get a bunch of teenage girls talking together... lol!!


----------



## nchen7

teenage girls aren't the only ones that talk about boys....lol


----------



## Emzi00

^^ Yup! Lol! :laugh:
Sarah, have you got your eye on someone?   :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

When Leslie gets here I'm sure she can chime in about the fella she likes :laugh:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Of course she does 

Gotta be someone on that island, right?


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!! Y'all are too much! I very rarely talk about boys lol!


----------



## nchen7

haha...a boy is the reason i'm here! (man really.....not boy, cuz that would be gross)


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> LOL!! Y'all are too much! I very rarely talk about boys lol!


Lol!! Same here.. But it's kinda fun to get into all the girly stuff once in a while


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> LOL!! Y'all are too much! I very rarely talk about boys lol!


Me either! But while we're at it, we may as well make it entertaining! :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

nchen7 said:


> haha...a boy is the reason i'm here! (man really.....not boy, cuz that would be gross)


:laugh:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> Me either! But while we're at it, we may as well make it entertaining! :lol:


mmmhmmm!


----------



## Emzi00

nchen7 said:


> haha...a boy is the reason i'm here! (man really.....not boy, cuz that would be gross)


Tell us more about this man :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! 

So Emma, you gotta tell us now too!


----------



## Scottyhorse

It's a good thing my guy isn't here right now, cuz if he saw me mentioning him on a goat forum, he'd give me a weird look. lol


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> LOL!
> 
> So Emma, you gotta tell us now too!


Well.. the guy I like onder:
Lol, so his name is Tyler, he has blue eyes, freckles, he's really funny, and super sweet, and he listens to Journey(lol)
Anything else you want to know


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! 
Well we need some more info on him too  lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Well.. the guy I like onder: Lol, so his name is Tyler, he has blue eyes, freckles, he's really funny, and super sweet, and he listens to Journey(lol) Anything else you want to know


What about him give you butterflies!?
Guess I never really told you that part lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

BRB.. Have to get eggs for dinner


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> What about him give you butterflies!?
> Guess I never really told you that part lol!


Well, he talks to me just to talk to me, no other guy does that :shrug: I guess his personality too, he's just great


----------



## Emzi00

So Sarah... you gonna add anything :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> LOL!
> Well we need some more info on him too  lol!


My bf? lol


----------



## Emzi00

Well, I need to go. I'll be back eventually, don't have a party without me!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Well, he talks to me just to talk to me, no other guy does that :shrug: I guess his personality too, he's just great


D dose that sometimes too  we just kinda hang out and talk  then the guy that likes me and is really annoying comes and ruins it! Lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> My bf? lol


Yah! Lol


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Yah! Lol


Okay... :greengrin:
First off his name is Ryan.
I've known him since I was about 2. (so over 12 years) 
He's got brown hair and eyes, he's on the rowing team at his school. Obviously he's really nice  He's not always the most hilarious person in the room but he has his moments :laugh: We're into some similar stuff (fishing, shooting outdoors stuff) but sadly he's not goat crazy!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> Okay... :greengrin: First off his name is Ryan. I've known him since I was about 2. (so over 12 years) He's got brown hair and eyes, he's on the rowing team at his school. Obviously he's really nice  He's not always the most hilarious person in the room but he has his moments :laugh: We're into some similar stuff (fishing, shooting outdoors stuff) but sadly he's not goat crazy!


OMGosh!! The guy I used to like, his name is Ryan! Lol! I see that name ALL the time and it drives me crazy! Even the horse I was working with when I was trying to 'get over him' was named Ryan! And he had the same color fur has the guys hair! Oye!

Your Ryan sounds real nice though  that's cool he likes some of the same stuff as you  the goats will grow on him  lol!


----------



## Scottyhorse

My little wether was using his cuteness to his advantage 
He also thinks the bucks are real funny when they're blabbering over the does. Haha.


----------



## AmyBoogie

I'll tell you about the guy I like!


----------



## AmyBoogie

emilieanne said:


> Lol well I like a guy in my Ag class, today my hands were cold and he felt them and grabbed one an held it lol it was pretty cute


awww. That's so sweet.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Go for it Amy! 

Maybe I'll work up the guts to tell y'all about mine


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Maybe I'll work up the guts to tell y'all about mine


You know you want to


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well, right now I have to load the dish washer then help clean the pig stall.. We'll see when I come in


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Well, right now I have to load the dish washer then help clean the pig stall.. We'll see when I come in


Excuses, excuses.. :roll:


----------



## AmyBoogie

He's really tall and cute. Has a beard (love a boy with a beard). I've known him for like 15-16 years. He does my laundry and says he's my employee at work. He is not goat crazy. Not in the least. Yet, still, I've had 2 human kids with him. 

Your turn Skyla


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Byccombe said:


> :shocked: You're in league with my dad and sister!! :lol: I think you're the only 3 people in the world who don't like coffee! :ROFL:


Never had coffee!


----------



## emilieanne

I swear, every girl has always liked a guy named Ryan!!!!(; 
Lol amy, how do you kiss a guy with a beard? I always wondered how people do that...... That's like shoving your face in a sea urchin plant! D: 
Ill even go so that skyla will(; 
My "guy friend that I like" Has longer wavy brown hair and brown eyes. 
Braces but they don't look bad at all. He's taller then me, we laugh alllllll 3rd period lol he just texted me, ummmmm, I'm not a fan of his friends but I know like all of them. 
He's my partner in our 9 week project ( it takes 9 weeks lol) 







He was my shoulder to cry on last year when the baby (in the diaper) died. 
He loves the goats but he's not goat crazy if that makes sense(; He asks about them once a week or so though!(;

Kk skyla!!

Edit: WOW that's long!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Aw, that's so sad about the baby!!!


----------



## emilieanne

Nah. 
She is better with the good lord then with my animals. 
She was destined to not make it because she had diseases. I think she ingested a CL lump/the pus. 
So she would have been put down anyway but she died in my arms on a rainy Sunday morning. 
That was my first and only togg/nubian baby.

This is her:









Rest In Peace TK<3


----------



## Texaslass

No way am I getting into this conversation, lol!!

Emma, I found this old pic of one of Jacqueline's doeling's one year. We really wanted to keep her, but she was too stunted to breed, so we sold her.   We didn't know about cocci. then. IDK, right? How dumb were we.
Anyhoo, her name was Emma!!  We really loved her. The other goat is my little Nigie Pochahontas.  We used to have a lot of unregistered Nigies, but ended up selling them all. :sigh:


----------



## Texaslass

emilieanne said:


> This is her:
> 
> Rest In Peace TK<3


Aw, she's so cute, Emmilie!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Awww Emilie! <3 :tears: that must've been hard to lose her in your arms!  but it's true, it's best for her up in heaven.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

:GAAH: :GAAH: :GAAH: :GAAH: :GAAH: :GAAH: :GAAH: :GAAH: :GAAH: :GAAH: :GAAH: :GAAH: :GAAH: :GAAH: :GAAH: :GAAH: :GAAH: :GAAH: 

Grrrrr


----------



## Texaslass

littlegoatgirl said:


> :gaah: :gaah: :gaah: :gaah: :gaah: :gaah:


What is it??


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I joined that chicken forum, and whenever I say anything this person tries to shoot me down, and now some other people are helping her and.... It's just frustrating


----------



## Texaslass

Well, that's what you get for joining a chicken forum!! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Just wormed all the goats, dogs and cows. Gave them all copper too. My bolus gun was too small so I had to do without. Some of the goats crunched the boluses too :GAAH:
And for the cows, I was elbow deep in their mouth just to get it far enough back so they wouldnt chew it.

Amy, I did taste the Valbazen, its kinda chalky and flour-ish tasting. 

The babies took it like a champ, just swallowed the bolus and went one their merry way, the adults thought I was trying to kill them though.....


----------



## emilieanne

Yeah, 
It was really sad. 
But having a cute guy to lean my head on was awesome!(; 

OMG, I've heard so many times that other forums are just mean. I'm so glad TGS is the only one with an app that I know of!(;


----------



## Texaslass

Sorry Lacie. :/ my goats always think I'm trying to kill them when I give them anything. Until they taste it, most of the time they'll inhale it once they've tasted it. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sorry for people like that, its a million times worse on Yahoo though! 

Im almost out of Valbazen too, just opened it this morning and there is maybe 100 cc's left!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Byccombe said:


> Well, that's what you get for joining a chicken forum!! :lol:


Haha yeah, probably won't be on that much


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Sorry for people like that, its a million times worse on Yahoo though!
> 
> Im almost out of Valbazen too, just opened it this morning and there is maybe 100 cc's left!


Haha yeah I'm sure!


----------



## Texaslass

Does anybody know how often Austin is on? I PMed him about something cause he was logged in this morning, but no reply.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

emilieanne said:


> Yeah,
> It was really sad.
> But having a cute guy to lean my head on was awesome!(;
> 
> OMG, I've heard so many times that other forums are just mean. I'm so glad TGS is the only one with an app that I know of!(;


Yeah, it has an app, that's why I got it!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Byccombe said:


> Does anybody know how often Austin is on? I PMed him about something cause he was logged in this morning, but no reply.


I'm not sure. I PM'd him awhile ago and didn't get a reply. I know he's probably swamped with those, but he's usually faster with this stuff. Hope everything's okay


----------



## Texaslass

Yeah, I'm sure when he gets on he has a million messages to respond to. I hope he gets back soon, though.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

He always gets back to me within 12-24 hours.... onder:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> He always gets back to me within 12-24 hours.... onder:


Same here! But yet this time he hasn't gotten back, it's been like a week now


----------



## emilieanne

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> He always gets back to me within 12-24 hours.... onder:


Yeah, me too! Lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

.... anybody know if hes still alive?

Just kidding he was on another forum yesterday, hes working with his programmer because one of the other forums isnt showing the stickeys to some people.


----------



## Axykatt

I wish I could gossip about the boy I like!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Why can't you?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Man y'all write a book in like an hour lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Why can't you?


Yah, why not?!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

More tortellini!  this time with bread


----------



## Axykatt

Because it annoys my husband. 

It's hard to have a crush on a guy who farts openly, talks loudly and proudly about his bathroom activities, and blows his nose and leaves the snotty tissue everywhere. No, the romance is dead, and for some reason he gets all grumpy when I like other boys!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Um...


----------



## AmyBoogie

Emilie - she looked really sweet.
And so does your boy there


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok... So I guess it's my turn to come out huh?...


----------



## Axykatt

littlegoatgirl said:


> Um...


Lolz making a silly joke.

It's the sad difference between being a teenager and being 35 and married with 3 kids. I love my husband, but I wouldn't say I have a crush on him. :laugh:


----------



## AmyBoogie

Sounds like a fun day Lacie 
Thank you for tasting that again. No need for me to try it now.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Axykatt said:


> Lolz making a silly joke.
> 
> It's the sad difference between being a teenager and being 35 and married with 3 kids. I love my husband, but I wouldn't say I have a crush on him. :laugh:


Ohhhhhhh okay at first I was thinking you didn't like him, and like had a crush on another guy... I'm so awkward! HAHAHAHAHA sorry!!! I know how to make things awkward!


----------



## AmyBoogie

Skyla - beards...its just like kissing a fuzzy goat.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Haha fuzzy goats


----------



## Axykatt

littlegoatgirl said:


> Ohhhhhhh okay at first I was thinking you didn't like him, and like had a crush on another guy... I'm so awkward! HAHAHAHAHA sorry!!! I know how to make things awkward!


Nah, it's my wry sense of humor not translating well to type. Gets me in trouble all the time!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

AmyBoogie said:


> Skyla - beards...its just like kissing a fuzzy goat.


I didn't ask about kissing a bearded guy  but ROFL! Love the analogy there! Haha!


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

I am happy about something that has a goat.......


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Axykatt said:


> Nah, it's my wry sense of humor not translating well to type. Gets me in trouble all the time!


Oh I totally know, you might be sarcastic and no one can tell!


----------



## AmyBoogie

ooops. who did? 
omg. just 2 pages of chat and my memory can't even remember who mentioned it. Was Emilie? Darnit. i gotta go back.

so where's your crush story?


----------



## Axykatt

Ooooh! I do like kissing bearded guys! Lucky for me hubby looks great fuzzy.


----------



## AmyBoogie

Axykatt - after 3 kids the romance is the farting! Gotta find it in the small things


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok.. So... They guy I like...

Tall
Dark hair
Blue eyes
Shy/quiet
Really awesome  
Great with kids.. Especially my little brother who LOVES to hang out with his 'buddy' 
Is sweet
Makes me blush by looking at me
Makes me smile when looking/talking to me

There ya go  happy now


----------



## NubianFan

AmyBoogie said:


> Axykatt - after 3 kids the romance is the farting! Gotta find it in the small things


:ROFL: I never thought I would hear (see) this in my life.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Axykatt said:


> Nah, it's my wry sense of humor not translating well to type. Gets me in trouble all the time!


Happens to me all the time lol!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Ok.. So... They guy I like...
> 
> Tall
> Dark hair
> Blue eyes
> Shy/quiet
> Really awesome
> Great with kids.. Especially my little brother who LOVES to hang out with his 'buddy'
> Is sweet
> Makes me blush by looking at me
> Makes me smile when looking/talking to me
> 
> There ya go  happy now


My guy makes me blush whenever he talks or smiles at me


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

AmyBoogie said:


> ooops. who did? omg. just 2 pages of chat and my memory can't even remember who mentioned it. Was Emilie? Darnit. i gotta go back. so where's your crush story?


Yah, it was Emilie 

I posted some info that good for ya  lol!


----------



## NubianFan

And I am 41 and still have a crush, but I have also been divorced for nearly ten years so I am allowed. The man I have a crush on is perfect. Alas however I have finally pretty much proven that he doesn't like me back. THAT is the stinky thing about crushes they usually end up crushing you...


----------



## NubianFan

Hey guys guess what I just did? Three guess and then I will tell y'all.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> And I am 41 and still have a crush, but I have also been divorced for nearly ten years so I am allowed. The man I have a crush on is perfect. Alas however I have finally pretty much proven that he doesn't like me back. THAT is the stinky thing about crushes they usually end up crushing you...


Yah.. I think that's why they are called crushes .. :sigh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Hey guys guess what I just did? Three guess and then I will tell y'all.


You won the lottery? :lol:


----------



## AmyBoogie

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Ok.. So... They guy I like...
> 
> Tall
> Dark hair
> Blue eyes
> Shy/quiet
> Really awesome
> Great with kids.. Especially my little brother who LOVES to hang out with his 'buddy'
> Is sweet
> Makes me blush by looking at me
> Makes me smile when looking/talking to me
> 
> There ya go  happy now


awwww..... he sounds wonderful 
Does he like goats?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> My guy makes me blush whenever he talks or smiles at me


Hehe! 

I'll add thinking about him I get a stupid little grin on my face too, and sometimes blush!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

AmyBoogie said:


> awwww..... he sounds wonderful  Does he like goats?


I don't know lol! 
The only pet he has/had is a Guiana Pig.. As far as I know anyway.. Lol!


----------



## AmyBoogie

NubianFan said:


> And I am 41 and still have a crush, but I have also been divorced for nearly ten years so I am allowed. The man I have a crush on is perfect. Alas however I have finally pretty much proven that he doesn't like me back. THAT is the stinky thing about crushes they usually end up crushing you...


awww. I hate it when they don't crush back.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^ it sure is the worst! And even worse is when they get/have a GF


----------



## AmyBoogie

NubianFan said:


> Hey guys guess what I just did? Three guess and then I will tell y'all.


You kissed a fuzzy goat?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

AmyBoogie said:


> You kissed a fuzzy goat?


:ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## AmyBoogie

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> ^ it sure is the worst! And even worse is when they get/have a GF


I double hate it when that happens.
I mean, not that I have to deal with that much anymore but still...


----------



## NubianFan

AmyBoogie said:


> awww. I hate it when they don't crush back.


 I really knew all along. It is just that he is so PERFECT. And he is a gentleman with morals and a kind heart and he kept being nice to me, which kept me with a tiny bit of hope. But I really knew better. To put it bluntly he is better than me. I wouldn't expect him to want me. So, while it stings a bit, I really am not hurt. I was prepared for this all along, it is just you know, you can't turn your feelings off and on like a faucet, sometimes they just gotta slowly drain away.


----------



## emilieanne

AmyBoogie said:


> Emilie - she looked really sweet. And so does your boy there


Lol thanks, but my boy isn't in the picture(; I had one of them but the bigger doe wasn't in there so I deleted it!;P 
But those boys are cute too(;


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

AmyBoogie said:


> I double hate it when that happens. I mean, not that I have to deal with that much anymore but still...


 Yep 


NubianFan said:


> I really knew all along. It is just that he is so PERFECT. And he is a gentleman with morals and a kind heart and he kept being nice to me, which kept me with a tiny bit of hope. But I really knew better. To put it bluntly he is better than me. I wouldn't expect him to want me. So, while it stings a bit, I really am not hurt. I was prepared for this all along, it is just you know, you can't turn your feelings off and on like a faucet, sometimes they just gotta slowly drain away.


 That, I know all to well..  :sigh: your feelings really aren't something you can control lol


----------



## AmyBoogie

NubianFan said:


> I really knew all along. It is just that he is so PERFECT. And he is a gentleman with morals and a kind heart and he kept being nice to me, which kept me with a tiny bit of hope. But I really knew better. To put it bluntly he is better than me. I wouldn't expect him to want me. So, while it stings a bit, I really am not hurt. I was prepared for this all along, it is just you know, you can't turn your feelings off and on like a faucet, sometimes they just gotta slowly drain away.


I don't know you but I firmly believe no one is "better" than anyone else. I'm serious and I'll stand my ground. Plus you love goats so that gives you an edge in my book anyway 

I hope your next crush, crushes back.


----------



## AmyBoogie

emilieanne said:


> Lol thanks, but my boy isn't in the picture(; I had one of them but the bigger doe wasn't in there so I deleted it!;P
> But those boys are cute too(;


You faked me out!
Your boys sounds sweet anyway.


----------



## NubianFan

Well by better I mean, he is more successful, he is in great shape (I am overweight), he is good looking (I think I am pretty but realize my weight is a factor) and he is actually quite a bit younger than me. So I guess if I were in his shoes I wouldn't even be thinking about me. 
Better person morally/ethically? Probably not, but he ties me, which I can't say for many I have met. Just an all around good man, hard to find.


----------



## NubianFan

The really cruddy thing is I didn't even consider him until all my friends started telling me he liked me so then I started paying attention and kind of thought maybe he did. I am pretty sure now he was just being kind. 
But anyway, only one guess so far on what I just did and it is a much more fun subject!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^ that has happened to me before! But I only met the kid once lol (long story! His aunt, who I worked with at a horse farm, was trying to get us together for some odd reason :roll: )


----------



## AmyBoogie

NubianFan said:


> Well by better I mean, he is more successful, he is in great shape (I am overweight), he is good looking (I think I am pretty but realize my weight is a factor) and he is actually quite a bit younger than me. So I guess if I were in his shoes I wouldn't even be thinking about me.
> Better person morally/ethically? Probably not, but he ties me, which I can't say for many I have met. Just an all around good man, hard to find.


Good men are exceptionally hard to find.

If you lived near by, I have a friend I'd set you up with. He's sweet, in shape, good looking, successful and likes his women thick and doesn't care about age but he is our age anyway  You never know, just because a guy is in shape, doesn't mean anything.


----------



## AmyBoogie

NubianFan said:


> The really cruddy thing is I didn't even consider him until all my friends started telling me he liked me so then I started paying attention and kind of thought maybe he did. I am pretty sure now he was just being kind.
> But anyway, only one guess so far on what I just did and it is a much more fun subject!!!


Skyla guessed lottery and I guess some goat kissing....

I'll take the last guess and say that you got a free spa vacation with all the massages and pedi's included while someone really reliable watches your goats.


----------



## NubianFan

Okay so since you guys aren't going to guess I BOUGHT A CAR. It isn't new but it is new to me. My old car was actually newer but was a lemon from the get go, so the dealership paid it off for me and gave me $2000 extra for a down payment on this one and so my payments aren't bad at all and I have a new to me small SUV. Such a big change form the tiny cars I am used to driving. It is a 2011 KIA Sorento. charcoal gray.


----------



## NubianFan

AmyBoogie said:


> Skyla guessed lottery and I guess some goat kissing....
> 
> I'll take the last guess and say that you got a free spa vacation with all the massages and pedi's included while someone really reliable watches your goats.


Man that would be nice!! I didn't see this til after I posted. Sorry


----------



## AmyBoogie

NubianFan said:


> Okay so since you guys aren't going to guess I BOUGHT A CAR. It isn't new but it is new to me. My old car was actually newer but was a lemon from the get go, so the dealership paid it off for me and gave me $2000 extra for a down payment on this one and so my payments aren't bad at all and I have a new to me small SUV. Such a big change form the tiny cars I am used to driving. It is a 2011 KIA Sorento. charcoal gray.


yay new car!!!
Congrats!


----------



## emilieanne

AmyBoogie said:


> You faked me out! Your boys sounds sweet anyway.


He really is lol
So guys, how are your goats? 
Cause mine are SCREAMING and waking the elderly neighbors. ;P oh well, I think their hearing aids came out already!! At least I hope(;


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Wow that's awesome!!  :stars:


----------



## NubianFan

emilieanne said:


> He really is lol
> So guys, how are your goats?
> Cause mine are SCREAMING and waking the elderly neighbors. ;P oh well, I think their hearing aids came out already!! At least I hope(;


Gonna run out now and check mine before dark.


----------



## AmyBoogie

The babies scream their heads off any time they want to go some place because they've gotten used to having my children carry them wherever they want to go. It works remarkably well for them.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh in sure it works quite well for them :laugh:


----------



## emilieanne

Lol the babies at my house are on a more strict yelling rule then my older does are! Is that bad??(;


----------



## AmyBoogie

NubianFan said:


> Man that would be nice!! I didn't see this til after I posted. Sorry


No worries. It's hard to keep up on all the fast chatting sometimes. I'm glad you gave it up, obviously we wouldn't have guessed it.


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Im almost out of Valbazen too, just opened it this morning and there is maybe 100 cc's left!


How much did you spill?   :lol:


----------



## Axykatt

:clap::dance::balloons::fireworks::wahoo:

Yay car! Sounds awesome, I'm very excited for you.


----------



## NubianFan

My babies cried because I left them after only scratching their heads for a couple minutes each


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

Have any of you went to the national goat expo. In Bloomington Il?
If so what breed of goat you took?


----------



## AmyBoogie

My loudest doe is pregnant so I'm happy I don't have to deal with her heats this year. I can only imagine how needy she's going to be come January (due time). Good thing I like her. Other than her all the older goats are pretty well behaved. The babies just trained my children. I wish I had been able to do that for my benefit.


----------



## AmyBoogie

Cowgirlboergoats - did you get to go?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Awe! Poor babies! I didn't do much loving today either... I have to sit with Hallie while she eats.. Otherwise she flips out and won't eat lol! So she is getting their loving time.. They just luckily don't know it!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Wow so I take a nap and this thread has grown like 10 pages. Lol. Still talking boys, too


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

cowgirlboergoats said:


> Have any of you went to the national goat expo. In Bloomington Il? If so what breed of goat you took?


No, would love to go at some point though!


----------



## NubianFan

Axykatt said:


> :clap::dance::balloons::fireworks::wahoo:
> 
> Yay car! Sounds awesome, I'm very excited for you.


 Thanks, I am happy, after the one I had was vibrating so bad that my teeth literally chattered while driving it, I was glad to get one I trust more, plus now I have more space also. Even though this one is older and has more miles on it than the one I traded in, I feel like I upgraded considerably.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

AmyBoogie said:


> My loudest doe is pregnant so I'm happy I don't have to deal with her heats this year. I can only imagine how needy she's going to be come January (due time). Good thing I like her. Other than her all the older goats are pretty well behaved. The babies just trained my children. I wish I had been able to do that for my benefit.


Haha! Oh boy! Lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> Wow so I take a nap and this thread has grown like 10 pages. Lol. Still talking boys, too


lol! I should have never brought it up! :lol:


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

Yes I did go.I showed my Boer Carmel. I got 10th out of 23 Boer kids 6-9.I am mighty proud of her.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

cowgirlboergoats said:


> Yes I did go.I showed my Boer Carmel. I got 10th out of 23 Boer kids 6-9.I am mighty proud of her.


That's awesome!  congrats!!


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

Thanks.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:thumbup:


----------



## Axykatt

NubianFan said:


> Thanks, I am happy, after the one I had was vibrating so bad that my teeth literally chattered while driving it, I was glad to get one I trust more, plus now I have more space also. Even though this one is older and has more miles on it than the one I traded in, I feel like I upgraded considerably.


I drive a Suburban that is older than I am. Power nothing. No AC. Window on passenger side doesn't roll down and it is super noisy as well. You have to shout to be heard. Your new car sounds incredible to me!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emma, your liking my posts I know your around!


----------



## Texaslass

So Emma, what did you think of your namesake? :roll:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Axykatt said:


> I drive a Suburban that is older than I am. Power nothing. No AC. Window on passenger side doesn't roll down and it is super noisy as well. You have to shout to be heard. Your new car sounds incredible to me!


Sounds like our van minus the loud part.. Though it does have it's own unique sound lol!


----------



## NubianFan

That kinda sounds like Dad's truck, It is what I use to do the farm work and haul things. It does have air, but power nothing, drivers side window only rolls a third the way down. It is a work horse though, and I love it for that.
You need a new car!! maybe you should tell hubby you have a crush  get him to buy you a car!


----------



## Emzi00

:wave:
Goodness, took you long enough to figure that out Skyla! Lol, I've been reading through the book y'all wrote :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> So Emma, what did you think of your namesake? :roll:


It was a goat.. 
I liked her... but I'd think I'd be her namesake... :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Yeah, this one's even harder to catch up on than the other! If I leave for a couple days, I don't think I'll be able to read it all; we're going to be at 500 pages in no time. :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> It was a goat..
> I liked her... but I'd think I'd be her namesake... :lol:


Haha, I didn't know which way it should go.  But she is a lot younger than you, so I guess she'd be your namesake, except that I didn't know you at the time and all...  :lol: She was really sweet.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> :wave: Goodness, took you long enough to figure that out Skyla! Lol, I've been reading through the book y'all wrote :lol:


Sorry, on the app.. Can't tell I get likes less I go and check the site


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

Byccombe said:


> Yeah, this one's even harder to catch up on than the other! If I leave for a couple days, I don't think I'll be able to read it all; we're going to be at 500 pages in no time. :lol:


That I'll be so true.


----------



## Emzi00

Soooo.. did Lacie leave when I got on? I watched the AI video she wanted me to watch... eww.. okay, that's my childish moment of the day :lol: It was sure something else.. I imagine on cows and horses it would be worse...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So, work called me twice today to see if I could come in! I was like "umm no! Can you hear me?! I can't breath!" Lol! I don't really say that lol! But ugh!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Soooo.. did Lacie leave when I got on? I watched the AI video she wanted me to watch... eww.. okay, that's my childish moment of the day :lol: It was sure something else.. I imagine on cows and horses it would be worse...


It actually looks easier on cows.. I saw a goat one that looked fairly simple lol!


----------



## AmyBoogie

Emzi00 said:


> Soooo.. did Lacie leave when I got on? I watched the AI video she wanted me to watch... eww.. okay, that's my childish moment of the day :lol: It was sure something else.. I imagine on cows and horses it would be worse...


I have a video I can get my hands on of cows having eggs extracted and then embryos being implanted. Interesting. It was one of the few times I felt glad I am so short, I would never be eligible for that job....my arms are just not long enough.


----------



## Emzi00

It looked painful! Lol, it seemed pretty simple. Just grossed me out a bit..


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'm thinking about AI'ing my doe this fall


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

AmyBoogie said:


> I have a video I can get my hands on of cows having eggs extracted and then embryos being implanted. Interesting. It was one of the few times I felt glad I am so short, I would never be eligible for that job....my arms are just not long enough.


Oh can you PM it to me?? I have been interested in ET..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I have heard it's not quite so simple though lol!
I would love to get into it at some point though


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh: I'm not sure if I'm interested in all that anymore :lol: Maybe after a long while :lol:


----------



## nchen7

so, I knew I saw something cute about alpacas a while back, but finally found the website again!

http://twistedsifter.com/2012/05/alpacas-with-funny-hair/

look how cute they are!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> :laugh: I'm not sure if I'm interested in all that anymore :lol: Maybe after a long while :lol:


Haha!!! :ROFL:


----------



## AmyBoogie

Skyla - it's on VHS! The farm that produced the video went out of business in the 90's. They're back in business now and selling embryos but I can't find that video online.


----------



## NubianFan

nchen7 said:


> so, I knew I saw something cute about alpacas a while back, but finally found the website again!
> 
> http://twistedsifter.com/2012/05/alpacas-with-funny-hair/
> 
> look how cute they are!!!!


 Okay 6 and 20 are seriously weird looking, 8, 15, and 20 are cute!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh! Well that doesn't help much! ROFL!!


----------



## Texaslass

Those are cute, nchen! 

By the way Amy, I like your avatar, the goats is so pretty! Though it does look a little like you're trying to strangle her....  :lol: JK
Oh yeah, and beards are awesome! :thumbup: don't know why anyone wouldn't like them, that just how guys are meant to be!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nchen7 said:


> so, I knew I saw something cute about alpacas a while back, but finally found the website again! http://twistedsifter.com/2012/05/alpacas-with-funny-hair/ look how cute they are!!!!


Love their hair doos! Lol!


----------



## Scottyhorse

After I find someone to AI my doe, ya'll are gunna help me pick the buck  I have it "narrowed" down to 5


----------



## AmyBoogie

I'll have to see if I can figure out how to get this transferred to DVD or youtube. My Dad likes this video and eventually he won't have a VHS player.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> After I find someone to AI my doe, ya'll are gunna help me pick the buck  I have it "narrowed" down to 5


I wish I could find someone close by that could AI.. My vet possibly could.. Is have to ask him..

Lol! How many did you start with?!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

AmyBoogie said:


> I'll have to see if I can figure out how to get this transferred to DVD or youtube. My Dad likes this video and eventually he won't have a VHS player.


Well if you do get it on YouTube send it my way lol! Of if you any others that are good  I'm too scared to search that on YouTube lol!


----------



## NubianFan

Can we not post attachments anymore? I tried to attach something and nothing happened when I clicked the paper clip icon?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Idk I'm on the app and can post them..


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I wish I could find someone close by that could AI.. My vet possibly could.. Is have to ask him..
> 
> Lol! How many did you start with?!


I'm going to see if Superior Semen Works could come out my way (on their website it says they do it) or the veterinary teaching hospital at WSU. Also where WADDL is located. 
I'm probably going to buy from SSW, so, all the nigies on their website 
If I could afford a tank I would totally AI her myself.


----------



## AmyBoogie

Byccombe said:


> Those are cute, nchen!
> 
> By the way Amy, I like your avatar, the goats is so pretty! Though it does look a little like you're trying to strangle her....  :lol: JK
> Oh yeah, and beards are awesome! :thumbup: don't know why anyone wouldn't like them, that just how guys are meant to be!


Thank you. I love that little girl.
There are days I think I could strangle her but I was just holding her this time. She's my goat that acts like you're killing her if you touch her collar.


----------



## AmyBoogie

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Well if you do get it on YouTube send it my way lol! Of if you any others that are good  I'm too scared to search that on YouTube lol!


I searched for you. This looks good





I can find you more too.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> I'm going to see if Superior Semen Works could come out my way (on their website it says they do it) or the veterinary teaching hospital at WSU. Also where WADDL is located. I'm probably going to buy from SSW, so, all the nigies on their website  If I could afford a tank I would totally AI her myself.


Oh they got some nice ones! :drool:

Hopefully you can find someone to do it!


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Oh they got some nice ones! :drool:
> 
> Hopefully you can find someone to do it!


Yeah, they do! I hope so too... She's ten, and given me twin bucklings twice, so I really want to get a real nice kid out of her before she has to be retired.


----------



## Texaslass

AmyBoogie said:


> I searched for you. This looks good
> 
> I can find you more too.


Ew!  lol, I don't know if I want to watch that, or any others for that matter! I have a nice buck, think ill be good for a long time!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

AmyBoogie said:


> I searched for you. This looks good Video Link:
> 
> 
> 
> I can find you more too.




Thanks Amy! Going to watch it now!


----------



## Emzi00

:angry: :GAAH:  :tears: My hairband that I've been using for over a month broke!! :tears: :tear: :tears: :hair:


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> :angry: :GAAH:  :tears: My hairband that I've been using for over a month broke!! :tears: :tear: :tears: :hair:


:laugh: 
That's too bad.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Soooo.. did Lacie leave when I got on? I watched the AI video she wanted me to watch... eww.. okay, that's my childish moment of the day :lol: It was sure something else.. I imagine on cows and horses it would be worse...


What's the video??? I wanna watch! PM it to me! Plzzzz


----------



## Emzi00

Well, I really don't care about that, it just put me back in that mood again


----------



## NubianFan

cat bomb


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> What's the video??? I wanna watch! PM it to me! Plzzzz


Search "Artificial Insemination in Goats" on youtube.. it should be the first one..


----------



## NubianFan

I have posted this before but it is worth repeating.


----------



## AmyBoogie

Ahhhhhh! The Dolly Llama!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> :angry: :GAAH:  :tears: My hairband that I've been using for over a month broke!! :tears: :tear: :tears: :hair:


I HATE IT when that happens!


----------



## Texaslass

Scary stuff, Leslie! :lol: whatever you do, please DON'T post the fox video again!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Search "Artificial Insemination in Goats" on youtube.. it should be the first one..


Okay thanks!


----------



## Emzi00

Lol, I just REALLY didn't want to go find another one! 
But no, it wasn't all that bad, just not good.


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Okay thanks!


Yup! Anytime


----------



## NubianFan

Byccombe said:


> Scary stuff, Leslie! :lol: whatever you do, please DON'T post the fox video again!!


 LOL but the fox video is the best!!!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

NubianFan said:


> LOL but the fox video is the best!!!!


I agree! It's stuck in my head! :GAAH: 
But it's hilarious, I have to admit it!


----------



## NubianFan

eating leftover broiled lamb shoulder chop....yuuuummm


----------



## Texaslass

NubianFan said:


> LOL but the fox video is the best!!!!


No, it's terrifying stuff of nightmares!!! So weird, I heard this guy singing it at the market the other day! :shocked:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

The fox one was funny! I find myself singing "What does a fox say!?" All the time lol!


----------



## NubianFan

:rofl:


byccombe said:


> no, it's terrifying stuff of nightmares!!! So weird, i heard this guy singing it at the market the other day! :shocked:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Byccombe said:


> No, it's terrifying stuff of nightmares!!! So weird, I heard this guy singing it at the market the other day! :shocked:


Hahah!!! My friend came over and I made her listen to it cause she wouldn't watch it lol!


----------



## Texaslass

NubianFan said:


> eating leftover broiled lamb shoulder chop....yuuuummm


That reminds me- we had ice cream finally!! :stars: :wahoo: :leap:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Can you send it to me Emma? I can't find any good ones on YouTube..

Oh and thanks Amy that was an interesting video!


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> The fox one was funny! I find myself singing "What does a fox say!?" All the time lol!


Ugh, me too, in my head anyway, though I was beginning to forget.


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Can you send it to me Emma? I can't find any good ones on YouTube..
> 
> Oh and thanks Amy that was an interesting video!


I'm putting this out there: I can't do CRAP on my kindle!! Seriously? You couldn't find any good ones? When I searched "Artificial Insemination in Goats" it was the very first one.. onder: lol, sorry


----------



## Scottyhorse

I guess a while back they had Kingwood and Bay Watch on there. But some of the buck I am looking at have Kingwood and Tom Thumb close up. The doe I am getting Saturday has Tom Thumb as one of her grand sires. A lot of my herd will have Kingwood and Tom Thumb in there lineage... I think a little Bay Watch and Arctic Bay, too. 
The bucks I am considering are:

Kids Corral LL Smokey Flame
MCH Rosasharn Tom's Keiki Kane
PGCH/MCH Piddlin Acres Blue Thunder
Twin Creeks MF Prairie Hawk

Okay so there's only four... lol
Which do you guys like best?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Byccombe said:


> Ugh, me too, in my head anyway, though I was beginning to forget.


Haha!!



Emzi00 said:


> I'm putting this out there: I can't do CRAP on my kindle!! Seriously? You couldn't find any good ones? When I searched "Artificial Insemination in Goats" it was the very first one.. onder: lol, sorry


I'll go look again.. Might help of I spell it out and not put "AI in goats" lol


----------



## Scottyhorse

NubianFan said:


> I have posted this before but it is worth repeating.


That's... that's just scary!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> I guess a while back they had Kingwood and Bay Watch on there. But some of the buck I am looking at have Kingwood and Tom Thumb close up. The doe I am getting Saturday has Tom Thumb as one of her grand sires. A lot of my herd will have Kingwood and Tom Thumb in there lineage... I think a little Bay Watch and Arctic Bay, too. The bucks I am considering are: Kids Corral LL Smokey Flame MCH Rosasharn Tom's Keiki Kane PGCH/MCH Piddlin Acres Blue Thunder Twin Creeks MF Prairie Hawk Okay so there's only four... lol Which do you guys like best?


I'll take a peak in a bit  but, I'm a Rosasharn/TwinCreeks kinda gal  that's pretty much what I'm basing my herd off of lol!


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> I'm putting this out there: I can't do CRAP on my kindle!! Seriously? You couldn't find any good ones? When I searched "Artificial Insemination in Goats" it was the very first one.. onder: lol, sorry


Is it a kindle fire?


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I'll take a peak in a bit  but, I'm a Rosasharn/TwinCreeks kinda gal  that's pretty much what I'm basing my herd off of lol!


I'm still learning all the "best" herd names out there, but I really like those too. My Breck has Twincreeks, not sure what else. The breeder is still working on getting me his papers, and it's taking a while, so I don't know for sure all his bloodlines.


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> Is it a kindle fire?


Kindle fire HD.. lol, I'm not sure if I actually could, but it would take me more than a month to figure it out, I tried before, but I gave up


----------



## Axykatt

NubianFan said:


> Can we not post attachments anymore? I tried to attach something and nothing happened when I clicked the paper clip icon?


Same thing has been happening to me, too!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I have seen that one before Emma hehe! Sorry! That is the only "good" one though... I was hoping there was another one Lacie showed you...


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Well I watched that video and all I could think was "poor goat!!!!"


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Kindle fire HD.. lol, I'm not sure if I actually could, but it would take me more than a month to figure it out, I tried before, but I gave up


I thought only "old" people had trouble figuring out techy stuff!! :ROFL:

Lol, I've used one lots of times, I know you can have multiple tabs, like on the computer. Not sure, I would guess you could fiddle with that in your settings.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Byccombe said:


> I'm still learning all the "best" herd names out there, but I really like those too. My Breck has Twincreeks, not sure what else. The breeder is still working on getting me his papers, and it's taking a while, so I don't know for sure all his bloodlines.


There are plenty of 'greats' out there  but those two I find cross well, and I like the cross  I have plenty of other stuff thrown in for good measure too, but I'm trying to focus more on those two for now


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I have seen that one before Emma hehe! Sorry! That is the only "good" one though... I was hoping there was another one Lacie showed you...


No, I'm not "in" with Lacie enough for her to being showing me top secret stuff :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> No, I'm not "in" with Lacie enough for her to being showing me top secret stuff :laugh:


ROFL! :ROFL: Hey yah never know


----------



## NubianFan

Say Cheese!


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Well I watched that video and all I could think was "poor goat!!!!"


Same here! I made sure to plug in headphones because my brother was in the room :laugh:


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> ROFL! :ROFL: Hey yah never know


I'm working on it though! :ROFL: We'll see how that works out :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha! Well good luck!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

NubianFan said:


> Say Cheese!


What the..........?


----------



## Emzi00

Lol, Skyla! :lol:
I'm going to bed, night y'all! And Lacie, got any top secret stuff?  :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Same here! I made sure to plug in headphones because my brother was in the room :laugh:


:laugh: hahaha I just felt so bad, I mean I don't want people sticking stuff up me!


----------



## Texaslass

I wish austin would get back!! :angry:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Me too! Night y'all!

Vball game tomorrow, cheer me on from your homes!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Y'all are leaving?!? :tears:


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Lol, Skyla! :lol:
> I'm going to bed, night y'all! And Lacie, got any top secret stuff?  :lol:


Whaaa???? At 9:00???


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Byccombe said:


> Whaaa???? At 9:00???


It's 10 for us


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> It's 10 for us


In Michigan too?


----------



## Texaslass

Wow, this thread just died a sudden and tragic death.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Byccombe said:


> In Michigan too?


I believe so.. IDK.. Lol!


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> In Michigan too?


Yup. Ever learn your time zones?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Byccombe said:


> Wow, this thread just died a sudden and tragic death.


It's so sad  *sniffle*


----------



## ksalvagno

Yes in Michigan too. After 10 pm in Ohio as well.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Yup. Ever learn your time zones?


 Wahoo! Me was right!!! :stars: *happy dance*

I stink at time zones BTW


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Yup. Ever learn your time zones?


Oh, stop it!  yeah, every day I find myself wondering "what time is it in Michigan? Whatever will I do if I don't find out?" :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Byccombe said:


> Oh, stop it!  yeah, every day I find myself wondering "what time is it in Michigan? Whatever will I do if I don't find out?" :lol:


Haha!! :ROFL:


----------



## NubianFan

Karen have you tried your grass fed lamb yet?


----------



## Texaslass

Well, if it's officially dead now, I will be getting ready for bed...


----------



## ksalvagno

NubianFan said:


> Karen have you tried your grass fed lamb yet?


No. It is going to the butcher on Oct. 15th. That was the earliest they could get us in. Really looking forward to it.

An alpaca friend of ours called us up and asked if we needed more alpaca. So now in the near future we will have an alpaca or two in the freezer as well. Can't wait to have some alpaca steaks again!


----------



## ksalvagno

Byccombe said:


> Oh, stop it!  yeah, every day I find myself wondering "what time is it in Michigan? Whatever will I do if I don't find out?" :lol:


Doesn't everyone? :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Byccombe said:


> Well, if it's officially dead now, I will be getting ready for bed...


Sorry.. Just reading stuff..
Need a drink.. Have to breath with my mouth open and it makes my mouth dry lol


----------



## Texaslass

Good night!! :wave:


----------



## NubianFan

ksalvagno said:


> No. It is going to the butcher on Oct. 15th. That was the earliest they could get us in. Really looking forward to it.
> 
> An alpaca friend of ours called us up and asked if we needed more alpaca. So now in the near future we will have an alpaca or two in the freezer as well. Can't wait to have some alpaca steaks again!


_ I _had no idea people ate alpaca. :dazed: falls over.....


----------



## NubianFan

What do they taste like? alpaca? LOL I guess sometimes things taste like themselves.


----------



## ksalvagno

It is closer to beef but does have its own taste. A mild meat. Have to be careful how you cook it since it is very lean.


----------



## NubianFan

I probably would like it then. Of course when it comes to meat I am not that picky LOL


----------



## ksalvagno

It is nice for us mainly because there are just 2 of us and we end up with a good amount of steaks and chops which we prefer over ground meat.

You get like a quarter of beef, you end up with so few steaks.


----------



## AmyBoogie

I left but back to say that I drool over Roshasharn too. I kind of want a buck from them.


----------



## NubianFan

well this was grocery store lamb but I lucked onto marked down lamb at walmart for less than what beef would have been, I bought three big pkgs and kind of wish I had bought more. One pkg filled a 13x9 baking dish and I just broiled it with nothing but salt, pepper, onion and garlic powder and it was awesome. It was the shouder chops, or they call it lamb country ribs. I froze the other two pkgs for later.


----------



## NubianFan

And I probably need to try to go to bed, I didn't sleep last night, I can NEVER settle down and sleep after that late night class.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'm back..  
Anyone take a look at those bucks yet?


----------



## AmyBoogie

Scottyhorse. I'm on my phone now. Not that I'm a great judge but I'll take a look in the morning....even if you already get a ton of opinion, I'll still look at them


----------



## ksalvagno

NubianFan said:


> well this was grocery store lamb but I lucked onto marked down lamb at walmart for less than what beef would have been, I bought three big pkgs and kind of wish I had bought more. One pkg filled a 13x9 baking dish and I just broiled it with nothing but salt, pepper, onion and garlic powder and it was awesome. It was the shouder chops, or they call it lamb country ribs. I froze the other two pkgs for later.


Cool! I will have to remember that. I have plenty of days when I need something easy.


----------



## Scottyhorse

AmyBoogie said:


> Scottyhorse. I'm on my phone now. Not that I'm a great judge but I'll take a look in the morning....even if you already get a ton of opinion, I'll still look at them


Thanks Amy. I always like a lot of opinions  
You can call me Sydney btw


----------



## Scottyhorse

Sitting here with a plastic bag on my head while my hair colors.... 

Red if you're wondering


----------



## emilieanne

Gmornin guys!lol I'm getting baby crazy already...... D: my first doe to kid isn't bagging and I'm already having the baby dreams...... Lord have mercy! Lol I NEED kids noooooow :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## enchantedgoats

Well, what does everyone think about the govt shutdown? I think it's a bunch of crap on all sides.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

emilieanne said:


> Gmornin guys!lol I'm getting baby crazy already...... D: my first doe to kid isn't bagging and I'm already having the baby dreams...... Lord have mercy! Lol I NEED kids noooooow :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


Don't worry, I'm having kid dreams and my doe isn't even BRED yet!!!! 

:kidblue: :kidred: :kidblack:


----------



## nchen7

ugh...I want more kids, but not feasible at this time. my 6 month old wether isn't cutting it anymore! (btw - that's goat kids.....)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I have all my does (hopefully) bred! Just waiting to see if they come back into heat... I can't wait to have more babies and see how the girl's udders turn out  lol!


----------



## HerdQueen

I have 1 doe bred, even though I was going to wait until after the baby. I couldn't resist. I had a hard time yesterday when half of the does woke up flagging, flirting, and twerking at the bucks. It just puts their due dates to close to mine. But it's tempting, very, very tempting... When I read how everyone is getting their breeding act together I will admit I'm envious...


----------



## nchen7

Erica, I will bet that your doe and you will go into labour the same day.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

We weren't planning on breeding this early either... But we just couldn't help it lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nchen7 said:


> Erica, I will bet that your doe and you will go into labour the same day.


That would be interesting!! Haha!


----------



## enchantedgoats

I thought the same thing when we were breeding her, but Howie the buck was so determined and Divinity was in such rip roaring heat, just could not take anymore. It's ok i'll be home to watch the goat, it will give me something to do if they both go into labor the same day,lol. we hope she has a girl too!


----------



## HerdQueen

She is due 3 weeks before me. 

So I'm looking out the window, and a doe I have really wanted to see freshen is driving the boys crazy today. My plan for her is a linebreeding on Kingwood. Should I? This could be the perfect storm of her going late and me going early. I really really really want a Kingwood red doe....


----------



## HerdQueen

Did I say I really want a Kingwood red doe? LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HerdQueen said:


> She is due 3 weeks before me. So I'm looking out the window, and a doe I have really wanted to see freshen is driving the boys crazy today. My plan for her is a linebreeding on Kingwood. Should I? This could be the perfect storm of her going late and me going early. I really really really want a Kingwood red doe....


Do it do it!! LOL! I can always take her here and kid her out for ya  lol!


----------



## HerdQueen

^ It wont take me to much convincing!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! 
Which doe are we talking about? And I'm assuming Woody is the buck? Lol!


----------



## AmyBoogie

Scottyhorse said:


> I guess a while back they had Kingwood and Bay Watch on there. But some of the buck I am looking at have Kingwood and Tom Thumb close up. The doe I am getting Saturday has Tom Thumb as one of her grand sires. A lot of my herd will have Kingwood and Tom Thumb in there lineage... I think a little Bay Watch and Arctic Bay, too.
> The bucks I am considering are:
> 
> Kids Corral LL Smokey Flame
> MCH Rosasharn Tom's Keiki Kane
> PGCH/MCH Piddlin Acres Blue Thunder
> Twin Creeks MF Prairie Hawk
> 
> Okay so there's only four... lol
> Which do you guys like best?


I have a thing for the goats at Rosasharn so Kane would be my first pick. My second is Blue Thunder.


----------



## enchantedgoats

HerdQueen said:


> Did I say I really want a Kingwood red doe? LOL


she's been screaming since yesterday!! no difficulty telling when she in heat!! blaaag, blaaaag!!!


----------



## emilieanne

I have 3 does bred and one not.


----------



## HerdQueen

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> LOL!
> Which doe are we talking about? And I'm assuming Woody is the buck? Lol!


Yep my lil pudding head would be the sire. This is what the pedigree would look like.

Sire: Proctor Hill Farm AB Baywood *S
SS: *B Proctor Hill Farm BW Arctic Bay AI *S
SSS: ARMCH Twin Creeks BH Baywatch ++*S 
SSD: GCH Spring Fever Calista *DAR *M
SD: Hill Country's KW Sheez All That *DAR
SDS: Gar-Mor's RA Kingwood ++*S 
SDD: Hill Country's Destiny

Dam: Birch Ridge Farm GG Cleopatra
DS: Hill Country's KW Golden Ghost *S
DSS: Gar-Mor's RA Kingwood ++*S 
DSD: Hill Country's PS Boo! 3*D
DD: 5 Acre Farm WC Tuesday's Child
DSS: Rosasharn SS WaterColour *S
DDD: 5 Acre Farm's Sweet November 2*D


----------



## HerdQueen

enchantedgoats said:


> she's been screaming since yesterday!! no difficulty telling when she in heat!! blaaag, blaaaag!!!


That wasn't Cleo, THAT was Celeste, she screamed all day and all night!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HerdQueen said:


> Yep my lil pudding head would be the sire. This is what the pedigree would look like. Sire: Proctor Hill Farm AB Baywood *S SS: *B Proctor Hill Farm BW Arctic Bay AI *S SSS: ARMCH Twin Creeks BH Baywatch ++*S SSD: GCH Spring Fever Calista *DAR *M SD: Hill Country's KW Sheez All That *DAR SDS: Gar-Mor's RA Kingwood ++*S SDD: Hill Country's Destiny Dam: Birch Ridge Farm GG Cleopatra DS: Hill Country's KW Golden Ghost *S DSS: Gar-Mor's RA Kingwood ++*S DSD: Hill Country's PS Boo! 3*D DD: 5 Acre Farm WC Tuesday's Child DSS: Rosasharn SS WaterColour *S DDD: 5 Acre Farm's Sweet November 2*D


Oh very nice!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HerdQueen said:


> That wasn't Cleo, THAT was Celeste, she screamed all day and all night!


Haha!! I have one of those! One reason we bred her already haha!


----------



## Texaslass

You guys are making me jealous! I only have one Nigie that's breeding age, and I'm pretty sure she was bred last month, but I'm not certain, she's harder to tell when she's in heat, but I haven't seen her in heat since. So She may kid in Jan.  I know, it's gonna be a cooold kidding! :lol: But I don't care!
Probably going to have one Alpine bred before the week's out, I hope. Then we'll wait a bit before we breed the others, so we'll have a staggered milk supply.


----------



## HerdQueen

If Celeste was old enough I would have considered it! But Cleo is another screamer! And she's old enough!


----------



## HerdQueen

Byccombe said:


> You guys are making me jealous! I only have one Nigie that's breeding age, and I'm pretty sure she was bred last month, but I'm not certain, she's harder to tell when she's in heat, but I haven't seen her in heat since. So She may kid in Jan.  I know, it's gonna be a cooold kidding! :lol: But I don't care!
> Probably going to have one Alpine bred before the week's out, I hope. Then we'll wait a bit before we breed the others, so we'll have a staggered milk supply.


How cold is it in Jauary were you are?


----------



## HerdQueen

emilieanne said:


> I have 3 does bred and one not.


When does your kidding season start?


----------



## Texaslass

HerdQueen said:


> How cold is it in Jauary were you are?


Cold!!! Lol, I'm not sure exactly, but we live on a hilltop, and the wind is always blowing, and it's usually humid, so even if it's not THAT cold, it feels frigid!! Probably 40s (F), but not sure.  It never snows, but it gets cold!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ours are due in feb and I am NOT looking forward to that! Lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Byccombe said:


> Cold!!! Lol, I'm not sure exactly, but we live on a hilltop, and the wind is always blowing, and it's usually humid, so even if it's not THAT cold, it feels frigid!! Probably 40s (F), but not sure.  It never snows, but it gets cold!


Me wants that!! I'll take 40 in January!!


----------



## HerdQueen

I can stand cold, it's wind that drives me indoors cuddled next to the woodstove. In January where I live the snot freezes in your nose. If you can get lucky enough to kid out the week of the January thaw, you can get by with heat lamps until they acclimate. Here we say the honey bee's are coming out to pee. But if you miss that week of thaw... I have seen a lot of goats with cropped ears due to frost bite.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Have you ever kidded out in Feb. Erica? I'm nervous lol!


----------



## HerdQueen

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Me wants that!! I'll take 40 in January!!


When it hits the 40's I feel I'm behind on kidding season. Everyone kids out so early around here. But I understand those that show want kids on the older side so they are bigger in their classes.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

We have done April/May kids March kids and now we are going to do feb kids.. I like the April/May kids cause it's warmer but not too bad.. And my girls are pretty fresh at shows... 

We'll see how it goes this year 

I know! A lot of people around here kid out so early!


----------



## HerdQueen

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Have you ever kidded out in Feb. Erica? I'm nervous lol!


I have not. The early March is the earliest. Which can be cold still. I still check on kids all night. Have never lost a kid because the cold. The only reason I bred Vinny so early is because she is an experienced, confident, baby snatching doe, that I think will be fine to kid out that early. So if she were to kid out quadruplet does(it could happen) she would fine to do it on her own.

You'll do fine Skyla! You know what your doing.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's the earliest we've done too...

I know, but I've never had babies when it's so cold out! And according to the farmers almanac it's supposed to be real cold this winter!!  

I'm a worry wart.... Can't help it lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok pretty cool! The circus is in the next town over from me and they walked some of the animals from the train to where the show is  cool pics:


----------



## ksalvagno

As long as they have some place fairly warm, they will be fine. I like doing January/February kids. In my kidding stalls I have 2 heat lamps and a warming barrel. I keep them going until the kids don't seem to use them anymore. I haven't found it to be a problem with them acclimating since there are plenty of other space in the stall that is not heated. Plus my interest is in them growing and not spending their energy on keeping warm so I don't worry about them being too used to the heat. They spend plenty of time outside of warm areas. But definitely use them when they sleep.

If you are worried about having heat lamps out, this one is an excellent one that you don't have to worry about: http://www.premier1supplies.com/detail.php?prod_id=18266&cat_id=132


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks Karen! I'm not worried about the lamps.. We have they pretty secure in each stall.. I honestly don't know why I'm so worried lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's a nice heat lamp! I'll have to look into a few! Maybe when we replace the ones we have now we will get those


----------



## Scottyhorse

AHHH!! MY HAIR IS NOT RED!! 

:sigh: It's super dark and my bangs are blackish purple red. Oh well. Just gotta deal with it for 8 weeks I guess. 

You guys think kids would be ok here in Jan/Feb? It gets SUPER cold and SUPER windy in the winter... It's already down to 48 degrees at night! It can supposedly get into the negatives with windchill..


----------



## HoosierShadow

That's neat about the circus animals. I'm sure it was a sight to see. 
When I was younger 11-15 years old we lived in Indianapolis, across from railroad tracks, and I remember several times seeing the train roll into town, it was always exciting, especially since we always went to the circus.


As for kidding in Jan/Feb, we do, but we also live further south than some of you since we're in central KY. It gets cold, snowy, windy, icy, etc. 
Last year we had most of the does due in January. We don't keep heat lamps going in the barn, too much of a fire hazard. I make sure we are right there at kidding time so we can help get babies dry if it's real cold, and get them up and nursing as quickly as we can, and into sweaters. Usually they do just fine. We did have one that struggled for a few days. He was a triplet, so I'd make sure if he wasn't laying with his siblings, that I'd get him and put him over with them. I even went out during the coldest parts of the early morning after the kids went to school and put him in my coat against me and I'd doze 

I really do like end of February kidding. By that time it's cold, but not as cold, we usually see more decent days than brutally cold days.

We have 5 does bred for January, and I am worried it will be a much colder winter. I want to have my husband help me do a little more winter-proofing before kids come, which could be as early as New Years eve!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> I guess a while back they had Kingwood and Bay Watch on there. But some of the buck I am looking at have Kingwood and Tom Thumb close up. The doe I am getting Saturday has Tom Thumb as one of her grand sires. A lot of my herd will have Kingwood and Tom Thumb in there lineage... I think a little Bay Watch and Arctic Bay, too. The bucks I am considering are: Kids Corral LL Smokey Flame MCH Rosasharn Tom's Keiki Kane PGCH/MCH Piddlin Acres Blue Thunder Twin Creeks MF Prairie Hawk Okay so there's only four... lol Which do you guys like best?


Ok I

Fire Flame and Prairie Hawk are my top two!  love them and their pedigrees!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh, i thought it was Fire Flame you said lol!

I like Smokey too  but I think Flame has my attention more  lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HoosierShadow said:


> That's neat about the circus animals. I'm sure it was a sight to see. When I was younger 11-15 years old we lived in Indianapolis, across from railroad tracks, and I remember several times seeing the train roll into town, it was always exciting, especially since we always went to the circus.


I didn't go  I watched the live stream and took screen shots lol!!


----------



## Scottyhorse

I like Fire Flame, BUT there is no proof of his daughters/sons and how they look, their udders, ect. He does look really nice but I don't want to take a chance. They may not have examples of daughters for a reason.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Here is a page on him 
http://www.helmsteadstables.com/Fire Flame.htm

Maybe contact them and see if they have any info?


----------



## ksalvagno

Kate kicks butt in the show ring with Flame offspring. I would contact her if you aren't seeing udders of his offspring. There are lots out there.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Here is a page on his dad 
http://legacysministock.net/firestorm.htm

And some of Flame's grand daughters 

I have a doe that's sire is half brother to flame  I will post pictures of her in the next post


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Forgot his granddaughters lol!
Just beautiful little does!


----------



## Scottyhorse

So are we voting Fire Flame is the way to go?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

And my doe related to him:


I have pictures of her littermate sisters and full younger sister.. Just have to find them


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> So are we voting Fire Flame is the way to go?


I just LOVE him! And I think if you do some searching and asking around you will find some good stuff in him


----------



## Scottyhorse

Those are nice girls :drool:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> Those are nice girls :drool:


They are  and I am VERY pleased with my doe  she is one of my favorites


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Another granddaughter:









And a daughter:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

You could always email Kids Corral too.. They are very nice and easy to work with


----------



## Scottyhorse

I don't like the attatchments on Fire Flames dams udder, though. His granddam has a NICE udder. I DO like how his sire throws lots of capacity in his kids. I prefer the older style and it looks like he has that. Hmmm. I think now it's between Fire Flame, Keiki Kane (if I can find his dam and his daughters) Blue Thunder, and Prairie Hawk. Would you like pictures of the doe I will be AI'ing?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok last one lol!!

A son, a daughter and his dam


----------



## Scottyhorse

I love how angular that doe is.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> I don't like the attatchments on Fire Flames dams udder, though. His granddam has a NICE udder. I DO like how his sire throws lots of capacity in his kids. I prefer the older style and it looks like he has that. Hmmm. I think now it's between Fire Flame, Keiki Kane (if I can find his dam and his daughters) Blue Thunder, and Prairie Hawk. Would you like pictures of the doe I will be AI'ing?


Yes, pictures will help some  I'll do a search on the other bucks too


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> I love how angular that doe is.


What one? His daughter?


----------



## Scottyhorse

'Pretty Young Thing'


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah I like her! 

Ok, so the next one in searching is the Rosasharn one... So far I found his granddaughter :drool:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

A daughter of his


----------



## Scottyhorse

Look at that udder!


----------



## Scottyhorse

She's nice too.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I LOVE Honey Heart! :drool:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Okay, here's my doe. She hates having her udder touched so she was keeping her legs closed. Lol. And I swear she has more brisket than the picture shows. And guess how old she is


----------



## Scottyhorse

The tape is on her teats to wean her fatty 6 1/2 m/o


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pretty girl 
Lol! They never seem to want to cooperate for pictures  lol! 

How old?


----------



## Scottyhorse

10!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Another granddaughter of his :drool:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> 10!


Wow! That's nice! She doesn't look it!


----------



## Scottyhorse

She does look good  I think she needs a tad more brisket, but her udder needs the most work I think. Topline could be a tad smoother, but I think she looks good. Who do you think would be a good match?


----------



## ksalvagno

She looks great for being 10 years old! Pretty girl!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Thanks  All the judges are impressed with her condition. I am too honestly. Ha ha.


----------



## Texaslass

Scottyhorse said:


> I don't like the attatchments on Fire Flames dams udder, though. His granddam has a NICE udder. I DO like how his sire throws lots of capacity in his kids. I prefer the older style and it looks like he has that. Hmmm. I think now it's between Fire Flame, Keiki Kane (if I can find his dam and his daughters) Blue Thunder, and Prairie Hawk. Would you like pictures of the doe I will be AI'ing?


What is the "old style"? I've heard of it, but that's all, could you enlighten me?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Byccombe said:


> What is the "old style"? I've heard of it, but that's all, could you enlighten me?


I would describe it more as, hmm. Well a lot of the current dairy goats are incredibly angular, more streamlined and feminine. They are loosing the body capacity. The "old style" goats are a bit thicker with larger body capacity, a little more stockier (but still dairy) and less angular. I prefer the old style 
Hopefully that makes sense. I could get some pics to show you if you want, also.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok.. Can't find much else on the Rosasharn guy... 

Can't find too much on the other two either... 
But, I will say that I LOVE what I see of Twink's Pixie lines! And Hawk's sires side ain't too shabby either!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> She does look good  I think she needs a tad more brisket, but her udder needs the most work I think. Topline could be a tad smoother, but I think she looks good. Who do you think would be a good match?


Hmm... Well, I would want to improve udder hight and attachment.. Along with a bit better MSL and capacity? 
Where's Lacie when we need her!! I stink udders lol!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Ok, I would describe this doe more of the new style. http://shekinahcreekgoats.com/senior_does_one
She is more streamlined and smaller framed than this doe for example: http://www.ansc.purdue.edu/goat/factsheet/NigerianDwarf.htm


----------



## Scottyhorse

Who do you think would be the best match?


I wish I could have seen her udder on her second or third freshening. It almost feels like she had mastitis at one point. In each half of her udder, there is hard tissue. One of my other does doesn't have that in her udder and it is shaped differently, too.


----------



## AmyBoogie

Your doe is beautiful! She looks so good for 10.


----------



## Scottyhorse

AmyBoogie said:


> Your doe is beautiful! She looks so good for 10.


Thank you Amy!


----------



## enchantedgoats

Byccombe said:


> Cold!!! Lol, I'm not sure exactly, but we live on a hilltop, and the wind is always blowing, and it's usually humid, so even if it's not THAT cold, it feels frigid!! Probably 40s (F), but not sure.  It never snows, but it gets cold!


you call that cold? i wish our winters were in the 40's january is often 20 below or more. plus wind. :snowlaugh::snowlaugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Body wise, I think Flame will level her out and flatten her rump, add brisket and udder capacity. 

Hawk would help in top line levelness/upstandingness, length of rump, trying to remember some of the Twink's Pixie kids I've seen... Udder height and width I think was good...

The you got the Rosasharn guy... Udder height and width was there, capacity, he looks to have nice width and upstandingness.. But the photo of him is hard to tell much... Though.. I find quite a few Rosasharn animals sometimes have short, steep rumps...


----------



## Texaslass

enchantedgoats said:


> you call that cold? i wish our winters were in the 40's january is often 20 below or more. plus wind. :snowlaugh::snowlaugh:


Cold for us, yes!! I don't know why, but it just feels really cold here. we've had people from up north say that the winters here are as bad or worse feeling even though the temp's not as low. :shrug: I don't know about that, but I do know it gets cold! And 40's is averaged, it does get to be freezing a lot, and sometimes teens.  I really don't pay a lot of attention to the thermometer.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Byccombe said:


> Cold for us, yes!! I don't know why, but it just feels really cold here. we've had people from up north say that the winters here are as bad or worse feeling even though the temp's not as low. :shrug: I don't know about that, but I do know it gets cold! And 40's is averaged, it does get to be freezing a lot, and sometimes teens.  I really don't pay a lot of attention to the thermometer.


Sometimes teens?! Hahaha!!! We get into the single digits and negatives! ROFL! Teens.. That's cute  :laugh: :lol:

Sorry could resist


----------



## Texaslass

Scottyhorse said:


> I would describe it more as, hmm. Well a lot of the current dairy goats are incredibly angular, more streamlined and feminine. They are loosing the body capacity. The "old style" goats are a bit thicker with larger body capacity, a little more stockier (but still dairy) and less angular. I prefer the old style
> Hopefully that makes sense. I could get some pics to show you if you want, also.


I noticed that a lot of Rosasharn's were more angular when I was looking today. I was wondering what happened to the depth on all of them, lol!
I like old style better, too.  Thanks for demonstrating that for me. 
My doe has a LOT of depth and capacity, so that make me happy!


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Sometimes teens?! Hahaha!!! We get into the single digits and negatives! ROFL! Teens.. That's cute  :laugh: :lol:
> 
> Sorry could resist


Hahaha! Well, it really is cold! You should spend a winter here, see what you think!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'd be out there tanning  lol!

New England winters are no fun! Or should I say snow fun :slapfloor: :ROFL: sorry, I think this cold did something to my head lol!


----------



## Texaslass

:laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

lol!


----------



## TDG-Farms

Byccombe said:


> I noticed that a lot of Rosasharn's were more angular when I was looking today. I was wondering what happened to the depth on all of them, lol!
> I like old style better, too.  Thanks for demonstrating that for me.
> My doe has a LOT of depth and capacity, so that make me happy!


Although it makes for a more sightly goat, I liked the look of the older Nubians then the Nubians of today. They were so deep and powerful. Now they all just look like Alpines with big noses and long ears


----------



## Scottyhorse

Here's a twinks pixie kid:
http://blackduckdesign.com/BlackDuckFarm/index.cfm?page=herdbook.cfm&goat_list=724


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> Here's a twinks pixie kid: http://blackduckdesign.com/BlackDuckFarm/index.cfm?page=herdbook.cfm&goat_list=724


And I LOVE that doe! Have her in a few pedigrees here  lovely, lovely doe


----------



## Scottyhorse

I think it's between Fire Flame and Prairie Hawk right now, just trying to hunt down some Prairie Hawk kids.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Here's one. Not super impressed with her rump. (lol) 
http://chicoryspringsfarm.net/goats/nigerian-dwarf-does/elizabeth/


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I think those two are my favorites


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> Here's one. Not super impressed with her rump. (lol) http://chicoryspringsfarm.net/goats/nigerian-dwarf-does/elizabeth/


She is pretty  agreed on the rump though


----------



## Scottyhorse

I found a whole page of Fire Flame kids.

http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=D001354383


----------



## Scottyhorse

Right now I am leaning towards Fire Flame. I think he would pair well with my doe.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh cool! I forgot about that lol!

I think he will


----------



## Scottyhorse

Now to find someone to AI her... If nitrogen tanks weren't so expensive I would do it myself. Doesn't sound hard at all.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I know the feeling! I want to get into AI but don't have the $ to start...


----------



## Scottyhorse

Yeah having someone do it for you I think is going to be cheaper, the semen isn't expensive, and even if the vet or whoever does it charges $70, it's only about $100 and a breeding from a quality buck could cost that much.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I wonder if I could rent a tank.. onder:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> Yeah having someone do it for you I think is going to be cheaper, the semen isn't expensive, and even if the vet or whoever does it charges $70, it's only about $100 and a breeding from a quality buck could cost that much.


Yah agreed


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> I wonder if I could rent a tank.. onder:


I know some people will rent space in their tanks


----------



## Scottyhorse

I think I am going to give the WSU vet hospital a call, it would surprise me if they didn't do it. If they don't, I think I'll be out of luck!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol!

I want to find someone close by that would want to go halves with me.. We'll see


----------



## Scottyhorse

Maybe I'll call today, I'll let you guys know what they say.


----------



## Texaslass

Scottyhorse said:


> Here's one. Not super impressed with her rump. (lol)
> http://chicoryspringsfarm.net/goats/nigerian-dwarf-does/elizabeth/


I *think* her back legs are set forward a bit, making it look steeper than it is. Lol, not good at describing stuff like that, but what I mean is she's not really set up, so IDK if it's actually steep or not.


----------



## Texaslass

Could be wrong though.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Byccombe said:


> I *think* her back legs are set forward a bit, making it look steeper than it is. Lol, not good at describing stuff like that, but what I mean is she's not really set up, so IDK if it's actually steep or not.


That is a good point! If her legs were set back a bit and they leveled her out a bit I'm sure it would look nicer


----------



## emilieanne

Maybe if you AI right when you receive the and, it would be ok? 
Like say you know you're suppose to have your semen around the 11th and you breed allllll your does the day it is received, you should be good. Use CIDR and it would be easy. 
Any problems y'all can come up with, with that? :O 
onder:


----------



## Texaslass

She'a a cute doe, and I'd never heard of "white buckskin", cool! Neat name for it.


----------



## Texaslass

emilieanne said:


> Maybe if you AI right when you receive the and, it would be ok?
> Like say you know you're suppose to have your semen around the 11th and you breed allllll your does the day it is received, you should be good. Use CIDR and it would be easy.
> Any problems y'all can come up with, with that? :O
> onder:


I don't see why that wouldn't work, except the does most likely would not cooperate and be in heat.  :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Neither have I! I would call that more of a red or fawn buckskin IMO... :shrug:


----------



## Texaslass

I love this doe!!  http://chicoryspringsfarm.net/goats/nigerian-dwarf-does/winnie/
Now, I think her rump IS a bit steep, but otherwise I love her! I want a pure white one!


----------



## Scottyhorse

That is a great idea except the CIDR's are expensive  But yeah if I could thaw it at my house and not have to worry about finding someone to do it... Hmmm... Wow that is a great idea. I need to see if that would work. I suppose the CIDR's are not much more expensive than a vet visit would be. Hmmm...


----------



## Scottyhorse

Byccombe said:


> She'a a cute doe, and I'd never heard of "white buckskin", cool! Neat name for it.


I have a silver buckskin


----------



## Texaslass

Scottyhorse said:


> I have a silver buckskin


Picture??


----------



## Scottyhorse

I would need to buy a thaw tank and supplies to do it myself though. But that's what Christmas is for, right?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Byccombe said:


> Picture??


He's not shaved in this picture (he looks so cute when shaved!) but you can see his color.


----------



## Scottyhorse

One problem with using the CIDR's is that they might not work and then I just wasted that semen and money.


----------



## Texaslass

Oh, he's so adorable!!  I want to hold him! 
He was your avatar for a long time, right?


----------



## nchen7

Sydney, that's one cute buck you got there!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Byccombe said:


> Oh, he's so adorable!!  I want to hold him!
> He was your avatar for a long time, right?


Yup! He's getting too big to hold now, though. 6.5 months of high butterfat milk make you quite fat


----------



## Scottyhorse

nchen7 said:


> Sydney, that's one cute buck you got there!


Thanks! He lost his man hood a few months ago though


----------



## AmyBoogie

Scottyhorse said:


> He's not shaved in this picture (he looks so cute when shaved!) but you can see his color.


He's so stinkin' cute!


----------



## emilieanne

Scottyhorse said:


> One problem with using the CIDR's is that they might not work and then I just wasted that semen and money.


Well, skyla uses them I'm pretty sure. 
Skyla- do CIDR's work pretty well for you?

I haven't heard anything bad about them.. Hmmm.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

emilieanne said:


> Well, skyla uses them I'm pretty sure. Skyla- do CIDR's work pretty well for you? I haven't heard anything bad about them.. Hmmm.


Nope, I don't use them.. My does are just weird and cycle all around the same time all on their own ROFL! They like to drive me crazy :crazy:

I have thought about them though.. They are just a little pricey for me to talk my parents into it right now...

Was it cause they were all bred within like a week that you thought I used them? Lol!


----------



## Scottyhorse

I I googled 'does WSU AI animals' and they do schools sometimes! They cost $400, but I don't want to go to the school. It just tells me there are people who do it there! I'll call the vet hospital today maybe and see if they do anyones animals and what they charge.


----------



## emilieanne

Sounds good! Dang, I thought skyla does it :/ Someone here does it!
It's Paige!


----------



## Emzi00

That wasn't a very entertaining book y'all wrote me, just Nigerians and more about AI...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

emilieanne said:


> Sounds good! Dang, I thought skyla does it :/ Someone here does it! It's Paige!


Nope lol!

I think she had said something about it.. onder:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> That wasn't a very entertaining book y'all wrote me, just Nigerians and more about AI...


Hey! Nigies are pretty awesome! And AI is interesting to some of us


----------



## Emzi00

Nigies are okay.. when they're from good lines 
And how is shoving a tube thing into a goat interesting?!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Nigies are okay.. when they're from good lines  And how is shoving a tube thing into a goat interesting?!


 to you too! Lol! I love my Nigies 

ROFL! I find AI interesting 

Ok I gotta go help my mom.. BRB...


----------



## Emzi00

Well, I like your Nigies too, lol.


----------



## emilieanne

I love my Nigerians to DEATH! And I think AI I pretty awesome


----------



## Scottyhorse

I think AI is super cool, and Nigies rock


----------



## Emzi00

Well, I think AI is cool in the sense that you can get some great bloodlines.. but not the whole actually doing it.. poor goat..


----------



## HerdQueen

TDG-Farms said:


> Although it makes for a more sightly goat, I liked the look of the older Nubians then the Nubians of today. They were so deep and powerful. Now they all just look like Alpines with big noses and long ears


I agree Dave! It is so hard to find a deep nubian. I feel lucky to have gotten Arabella, she is deep and powerful(in my opinion anyway). She trots just like a horse with such grace. She is deeper now then in the picture we got her into a little more healthy condition. You can't tell from the picture, but you could see every vertibrae and every rib.


----------



## HerdQueen

I think AIing a goat is better then cows. At least the goat doesn't have a person's arm up their rear clean to the shoulder.


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh: ^^^


----------



## DDFN

Looks like I was a little late to the party!



Emzi00 said:


> Hey now! Stealing my words!
> Guten tag!


Guten tag wie gehts? Sprechen sie deutsch? Mein grossvater komme aus deutschland aber meine mutter und vater sprechen sie keine deutsch. Meine deutsche ist nicht sehr gut. Es tut mir leid.

Ok sorry (Es tut mir leid) I may have gone over board on the deutsch. lol It has been a long day here and I thought I would drop in on the thread to see how everyone is doing. Well I didn't read all 50+ pages but wanted to join in before night class starts.


----------



## emilieanne

Well, welcome DDFN, what's your real name? Lol


----------



## HerdQueen

I don't speak German but I'm going to take a crack at it.

Good day or hello how are you? Do you speak german? My grandfather came from Germany and my mother and father speak German well. My german is not so good.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HerdQueen said:


> I don't speak German but I'm going to take a crack at it. Good day or hello how are you? Do you speak german? My grandfather came from Germany and my mother and father speak German well. My german is not so good.


Did you translate that?! Lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

DDFN said:


> Looks like I was a little late to the party! Guten tag wie gehts? Sprechen sie deutsch? Mein grossvater komme aus deutschland aber meine mutter und vater sprechen sie keine deutsch. Meine deutsche ist nicht sehr gut. Es tut mir leid. Ok sorry (Es tut mir leid) I may have gone over board on the deutsch. lol It has been a long day here and I thought I would drop in on the thread to see how everyone is doing. Well I didn't read all 50+ pages but wanted to join in before night class starts.


Welcome  :welcome:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Well, I like your Nigies too, lol.


Why thank you  lol!


----------



## Scottyhorse

DDFN said:


> Looks like I was a little late to the party!
> 
> Guten tag wie gehts? Sprechen sie deutsch? Mein grossvater komme aus deutschland aber meine mutter und vater sprechen sie keine deutsch. Meine deutsche ist nicht sehr gut. Es tut mir leid.
> 
> Ok sorry (Es tut mir leid) I may have gone over board on the deutsch. lol It has been a long day here and I thought I would drop in on the thread to see how everyone is doing. Well I didn't read all 50+ pages but wanted to join in before night class starts.


Hey I could read that! Haha. Welcome. My last name is German and my dads side of the family is from Germany. I am taking German right now in school.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HerdQueen said:


> I think AIing a goat is better then cows. At least the goat doesn't have a person's arm up their rear clean to the shoulder.


:ROFL: very true lol!
Anyone ever seen a horse AI'ed? Do they do it like a goat?


----------



## Emzi00

DDFN said:


> Looks like I was a little late to the party!
> 
> Guten tag wie gehts? Sprechen sie deutsch? Mein grossvater komme aus deutschland aber meine mutter und vater sprechen sie keine deutsch. Meine deutsche ist nicht sehr gut. Es tut mir leid.
> 
> Ok sorry (Es tut mir leid) I may have gone over board on the deutsch. lol It has been a long day here and I thought I would drop in on the thread to see how everyone is doing. Well I didn't read all 50+ pages but wanted to join in before night class starts.


I only understand some of that... only a few weeks into German 1 :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> :ROFL: very true lol!
> Anyone ever seen a horse AI'ed? Do they do it like a goat?


Send Lacie a PM.. I'm sure she could tell you :lol:


----------



## HerdQueen

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Did you translate that?! Lol!


LOL Maybe? I don't know how well I did, but I think I got the gist of it.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Send Lacie a PM.. I'm sure she could tell you :lol:


ROFL! I'm sure she could!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HerdQueen said:


> LOL Maybe? I don't know how well I did, but I think I got the gist of it.


Lol!


----------



## HerdQueen

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> :ROFL: very true lol!
> Anyone ever seen a horse AI'ed? Do they do it like a goat?


I have not seen a horse AIed but I've seen a stallion collected, it's not very romantic...


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> ROFL! I'm sure she could!


She knows everything :ROFL: As far as I'm concerned


----------



## HerdQueen

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Lol!


I'll credit Dr. Indiana Jones, and living in amish crountry.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HerdQueen said:


> I have not seen a horse AIed but I've seen a stallion collected, it's not very romantic...


I've seen that as well lol! (Not in person, but on YouTube)
Off to YouTube I go to see if I can find AI'ing a mare lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HerdQueen said:


> I'll credit Dr. Indiana Jones, and living in amish crountry.


Lol! 
That's pretty cool though


----------



## DDFN

Erica: You are almost there! The only thing off is that keine deutsch means that they don't speak german at all. My grandfather came over as a child and was basically given to an American family as his parents had so many kids they could not feed them all. Needless to say not many in my family speak german any more but I took some classes when I was working on my undergrad. I am pretty rusty now that a lot of my german friends moved back to germany. I have one still local but we haven't got to spend much time together lately. I actually met my husband in my first german class. Priceless!

Thanks for the welcome!

Hay Skyla. I use to AI horses while being a vet tech. What did you want to know? I never did AI on goats though. Just horses and cattle. We cleaned them out (yup the fun stuff), washed with water only til clean enough to kiss (or as one vet said, to eat off of, yuckie idea) used special ob lube, sterile glove, AI tube, place it and do the deed. Is that enough info or do you need details? We also did embryo transfers which was a pain in the hind end! Flush and search for a fleck of goodness in the flush water then place in the carrier mare. . . cost a lot to do!

Oh one of the funny shirts the UTK vet school has shows a student palping a cow and the caption says "the hardest thing about vet school is getting in!" Sorry but had to share that.


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I've seen that as well lol! (Not in person, but on YouTube)


I hate to imagine what you were looking for :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^ thanks  
Idk I was just curious if it was like a cow, or a goat  I'm gonna search it on YouTube a little later  

Haha!! That's pretty funny!! :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> I hate to imagine what you were looking for :laugh:


I don't really remember... :chin: lol! I don't look at any bad stuff though


----------



## HerdQueen

I can't imagine AIing a horse, I know the closer you are the less a kick hurts, but dang. I have had to many hoof shaped bruises to be comfortable getting that personal with a mare.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HerdQueen said:


> I can't imagine AIing a horse, I know the closer you are the less a kick hurts, but dang. I have had to many hoof shaped bruises to be comfortable getting that personal with a mare.


Haha!! :ROFL: 
Especially a mare in heat for that mater!  grumpy little buggers they are!


----------



## HerdQueen

^that's why if I ever get into horses again, I will take a gelding over a mare all day long...


----------



## Emzi00

Sarah oh Sarah, come out, come out where ever you are!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HerdQueen said:


> ^that's why if I ever get into horses again, I will take a gelding over a mare all day long...


Haha! 
Awe come on  mares make it fun! Lol! I love riding them when they get fistey! Lol! I know I'm strange


----------



## DDFN

That is why they make those lovely breeding stocks that have a solid back door that keeps the mare from making contact if they want to kick but most vets give a little sleepy juice to be sure everything goes smoothly for all involved (animals included).


----------



## Scottyhorse

DDFN said:


> Hay Skyla. I use to AI horses while being a vet tech. What did you want to know? I never did AI on goats though. Just horses and cattle. We cleaned them out (yup the fun stuff), washed with water only til clean enough to kiss (or as one vet said, to eat off of, yuckie idea) used special ob lube, sterile glove, AI tube, place it and do the deed. Is that enough info or do you need details? We also did embryo transfers which was a pain in the hind end! Flush and search for a fleck of goodness in the flush water then place in the carrier mare. . . cost a lot to do!
> 
> Oh one of the funny shirts the UTK vet school has shows a student palping a cow and the caption says "the hardest thing about vet school is getting in!" Sorry but had to share that.


You say you used to AI animals... Do you happen to know if WSU will AI goats? I really want to AI my doe this year.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

DDFN said:


> That is why they make those lovely breeding stocks that have a solid back door that keeps the mare from making contact if they want to kick but most vets give a little sleepy juice to be sure everything goes smoothly for all involved (animals included).


I forgot about that... And (haha! Sleepy juice! :ROFL: ) would make seance as well now wouldn't it? Lol! Where has my brain gone to these days!


----------



## AmyBoogie

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> :ROFL: very true lol!
> Anyone ever seen a horse AI'ed? Do they do it like a goat?


nope.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha! Thanks Amy!


----------



## HerdQueen

Sleepy juice lol Give her a bottle of whiskey, a lot babies are concived that way.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That was interesting... Looks much simpler then goats lol!


----------



## emilieanne

Goats don't look that hard either. 
IMO.. 
Course with the whole temp heating thing, it can get tricky.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No, goats don't look too bad either.. But the horse looked simpler lol


----------



## Scottyhorse

I just contacted my does breeder (I think, anyways lol ) to ask if she happens to have any udder pictures of Carolina when she was younger, or pictures of her dams udder. I am really thinking she had a previous case of mastitis, her udder just doesn't feel right. Could also explain why she hates being milked, maybe it hurts?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Could be the case.. Or improper milking...


----------



## Frosty

Well that was interesting. I always wondered how they did that..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Frosty said:


> Well that was interesting. I always wondered how they did that..


The horse one?


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Could be the case.. Or improper milking...


I'm pretty sure I'm milking her right. I milked my other doe (who has a precocious udder) and her udder feels totally different, and it was a lot easier and faster to milk. I could also milk her completely out so her udder was flappy (haha) but with Carolina I can't do that


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> I'm pretty sure I'm milking her right. I milked my other doe (who has a precocious udder) and her udder feels totally different, and it was a lot easier and faster to milk. I could also milk her completely out so her udder was flappy (haha) but with Carolina I can't do that


I meant before you got her


----------



## Emzi00

I swear if Lacie doesn't get on tonight I'm going to be so bummed... and after saying that.. I have to go.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol! Better ya she will come on now  lol!


----------



## emilieanne

Answer me this, how can you milk improperly? I'm really interested in this, wanna make sure what I've been doing is fine


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

emilieanne said:


> Answer me this, how can you milk improperly? I'm really interested in this, wanna make sure what I've been doing is fine


Don't ask me to explain something! Lol!!

Ok let me eat first


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I meant before you got her


Sorry, that's what I was thinking, but I just wanted to make sure


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> Sorry, that's what I was thinking, but I just wanted to make sure


No worries  I should have made it more clear lol


----------



## emilieanne

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Don't ask me to explain something! Lol!! Ok let me eat first


Ok lol. I just ate a calzone.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

emilieanne said:


> Ok lol. I just ate a calzone.


Oh yummy!

Ok, I REALLY stink at explaining stuff.. Soo I have a video I made a little while ago that I will post of me milking one of my does 

But while it's loading, here are pictures of how I get the milk out of the teat (using less fingers of corse lol!)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Urg! Sorry it's taking so long  
We are headed out to get some ice cream.. It *should* be loaded when we get home


----------



## AmyBoogie

Ice cream? LUCKY!


----------



## emilieanne

Lol it's ok. 
THATS what I'm gunna have, ok(; thanks for that!! 
Ice cream time!;P


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

AmyBoogie said:


> Ice cream? LUCKY!


Lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

emilieanne said:


> Lol it's ok. THATS what I'm gunna have, ok(; thanks for that!! Ice cream time!;P


 It's not loading right....  You have an iPhone though right? I can text it to you if yah want.. Just a thought... I should be able to send it to your Gmail that way..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yep, it will work using the gmail you had sent me when I helped you with your website  let me know if you want me to send it that way


----------



## emilieanne

That way or text is fine 
Sorry, I was trying to catch a runaway goat that figure out how to get out of their pen!:/


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok I'll do that then 

Haha! No worries


----------



## emilieanne

Ok cool!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Almost there!


----------



## NubianFan

so I am not that good at technology... trying to load software and it is taking FOREVER, so that makes me panic and think I did something wrong....gooney software should have an hour glass or something so I know it is still working.


----------



## emilieanne

It's ok. I promise, you're ok! Lol you didn't do anything wrong!!!! 
Unless it says you did... :O


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! I know the feeling Leslie


----------



## NubianFan

It finally popped up a message on the screen and said it may appear unresponsive but it is still working so I guess all is good.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well that's good!


----------



## NubianFan

So it absolutely POURED rain all day today. I was glad to see it but I got wet many times and had to drive around in it all day.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Icky!! 

Ok.. Which pic should I put of Hallie on my site?


----------



## NubianFan

I personally like the first one but only cause you can see her face.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I like that one and the last one.. There are things I don't like about both of them lol! So hard! I'll just put them both lol!


----------



## NubianFan

Speaking of Jill, has anyone seen her around lately? I was wondering if she knew about this new thread?


----------



## NubianFan

yeah put them both on there!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

She was on a little while ago  not this thread..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> yeah put them both on there!


Got one up...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

There both are up  one is on her page


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I'm ashamed, I didn't read all that y'all wrote, but really? 15 pages!?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> I'm ashamed, I didn't read all that y'all wrote, but really? 15 pages!?


Hehehe!! 
Don't worry, according to Emma it was all boring stuff about Nigerians and AI


----------



## NubianFan

This software upload is ssslllllloooooowwwww....... I thought I was going to be able to do some homework tonight. Guess not it is nearly 7:30 here, my old brain is pretty much toast by 7 pm.....


----------



## NubianFan

littlegoatgirl said:


> I'm ashamed, I didn't read all that y'all wrote, but really? 15 pages!?


 I didn't read it all this time either, I couldn't and keep up


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's annoying Leslie


----------



## NubianFan

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> That's annoying Leslie


Well it is partially my own fault. You see when I got home with the new suv yesterday I was smooth worn out. Dad LOVED it, so I promised him I would take him for a joy ride in it today. So I was thinking around the loop a little, but my daughter had the bright idea for us all to go eat catfish, which, we had to eat something, sometime anyway, but we didn't get back til 6:30. I was home at 4.... I could have gotten a lot more done earlier if I hadn't went to the restaurant. BUT dad enjoyed the catfish and he rarely ever comes out to eat with us, Mom will but dad usually stays home. But he loves catfish, so my daughter knew how to bribe him.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah, but still lol!


----------



## NubianFan

If I had known it would have taken this long I would have started it before we went driving. But like I said, I ain't exactly tech savvy.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok guys... I'm stuck.. Anyone know what I can put for Hallie's description on her page? What I have sounds stupid! 
Help!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> If I had known it would have taken this long I would have started it before we went driving. But like I said, I ain't exactly tech savvy.


lol! No worries.. Neither am I


----------



## NubianFan

I think what you have sounds good, the only thing I might change is drop discussing her negatives, if someone was interested in buying her or reserving a kid from her then you might privately discuss it but on a page promoting her I would focus on describing all her positive. Including personality. Make her seem real.


----------



## milkmaid

Hey, I'm catching on...a little late.  Hallelujah is really pretty, Skyla!
Uh-oh, I hear my family watching Robin Hood. Can't miss that!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well, I like to add both goods and bads.. I always add more goods then bads  but I like to have the most obvious ones out... That is one way that helped me learn when looking at other sites 

I just think how I have it written sounds stupid...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

milkmaid said:


> Hey, I'm catching on...a little late.  Hallelujah is really pretty, Skyla! Uh-oh, I hear my family watching Robin Hood. Can't miss that!


Haha!

Thank you Milkmaid! 

Good movie!


----------



## Texaslass

littlegoatgirl said:


> I'm ashamed, I didn't read all that y'all wrote, but really? 15 pages!?


I know, right?! If I hadn't been home all day, I wouldn't have kept up at all! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! We're fast talkers what can I say?!


----------



## NubianFan

Introducing Hallie, our newest addition to our family. I can't thank Laura and Bob of Pine Ridge farm enough for the opportunity to own this beautiful doeling! She is feminine and has loads of Dairy character, not to mention being long bodied and gorgeous. I like the nice width she has between her hocks and her height. She is a very tall doeling. She could use a bit tighter/higher withers but no one is perfect eh? Her brisket could be a little stronger. Overall though she is an outstanding example of her breed, and I can't wait to get her in the show ring. I think her first freshening will be fantastic as well. Expecting great things from this sweet little girl as she matures!


----------



## Texaslass

Skyla, I think it sounds fine. :shrug: Maybe one or two less negatives like Leslie said, but if you think people will want to know, then go for it.


----------



## NubianFan

Shhhhhh......Be wery wery quiet I am hunting wabbits.......


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Wow! That's awesome Leslie! I used some of it and changed a bit to make it sound a bit more like me lol! What do ya think now?

Want to help me with all my goats descriptions?! ROFL!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Shhhhhh......Be wery wery quiet I am hunting wabbits.......


Haha!! Love it!! :slapfloor:


----------



## NubianFan

Sounds great!!! See I should be using that little bit of brain I have left on homework but I can't because I gotta have this dumb software to do my homework!! Ahhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thank you for helping!!  I STINK with words, but when you posted that it all worked in my head lol! Thank you 

Haha!


----------



## goathiker

Ha, a minute to sit...cooking ham for dinner and watching the thread go toward 100 pages. 
My buck has pink eye, poor dude. I think that he poked it in the brush.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Awe  poor little guy 
That's what he gets for peeping on ya!  lol! Just kidding! Hope it heals up soon! That's no fun


----------



## goathiker

I think Hallie's rundown sounds fine...


----------



## NubianFan

poor guy


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks Jill  i've got Leslie to thank for that lol!


----------



## goathiker

Oh, this is the big buck you know, so I had to hold his smelly pee stained face to put meds in it


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> Oh, this is the big buck you know, so I had to hold his smelly pee stained face to put meds in it


Oh, icky!! Lol!


----------



## NubianFan

Is he gentle at least?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok guys I'll be back a little later.. Have to work on someone else's site right now.. TTFN


----------



## littlegoatgirl

NubianFan said:


> Introducing Hallie, our newest addition to our family. I can't thank Laura and Bob of Pine Ridge farm enough for the opportunity to own this beautiful doeling! She is feminine and has loads of Dairy character, not to mention being long bodied and gorgeous. I like the nice width she has between her hocks and her height. She is a very tall doeling. She could use a bit tighter/higher withers but no one is perfect eh? Her brisket could be a little stronger. Overall though she is an outstanding example of her breed, and I can't wait to get her in the show ring. I think her first freshening will be fantastic as well. Expecting great things from this sweet little girl as she matures!


Ooooooh me like! This makes me want to buy her, and I hate lamanchas (no offense skyla)


----------



## NubianFan

See ya later Skyla


----------



## littlegoatgirl

:tears: :mecry: :GAAH: :tears: :GAAH: :GAAH: :GAAH:


----------



## goathiker

NubianFan said:


> Is he gentle at least?


He's a total and complete sweetheart. With humans and other goats, even kids and children.

See ya Skyla...


----------



## goathiker

littlegoatgirl said:


> :tears: :mecry: :GAAH: :tears: :GAAH: :GAAH: :GAAH:


LOL there there she'll be back...


----------



## Texaslass

Where your ther half, Double Trouble??


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL Sarah! 

I'm not gone forever! 

I'm so mad at my PC! Safari does not like Intuit.com! It keeps kicking me off! So I have to use Internet explorer and that's just STUPID! Grr!


----------



## NubianFan

goathiker said:


> He's a total and complete sweetheart. With humans and other goats, even kids and children.
> 
> See ya Skyla...


Wow that is the kind of buck I want, what breed is he?


----------



## goathiker

He's an Alpine.


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> Where your ther half, Double Trouble??


I was at my grandma's, alone, with her dog. Because she had to go to the ER. And she was admitted to the hospital, I have no idea what's wrong... My stomach hurts from worrying


----------



## goathiker

You know, I think it helps that I have the great big old pack wethers to raise the bucks with. They learn to act much like them.


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> I was at my grandma's, alone, with her dog. Because she had to go to the ER. And she was admitted to the hospital, I have no idea what's wrong... My stomach hurts from worrying


So sorry, Emma!!   :tears:


----------



## NubianFan

It probably also helps that you raise them Jill. Because you know what you are doing and how to train them and how to treat them.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> ROFL Sarah!
> 
> I'm not gone forever!
> 
> I'm so mad at my PC! Safari does not like Intuit.com! It keeps kicking me off! So I have to use Internet explorer and that's just STUPID! Grr!


Haha sorry, it's just I was already feeling that way and then you left right when I got on...


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> I was at my grandma's, alone, with her dog. Because she had to go to the ER. And she was admitted to the hospital, I have no idea what's wrong... My stomach hurts from worrying


 I'm sorry, other half!


----------



## NubianFan

Emzi00 said:


> I was at my grandma's, alone, with her dog. Because she had to go to the ER. And she was admitted to the hospital, I have no idea what's wrong... My stomach hurts from worrying


:hug:I am sorry Emma, will keep her in my prayers.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> I was at my grandma's, alone, with her dog. Because she had to go to the ER. And she was admitted to the hospital, I have no idea what's wrong... My stomach hurts from worrying


Awe  it's ok Emma :hug: we're all here for ya


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Haha sorry, it's just I was already feeling that way and then you left right when I got on...


I'll pop in while this dumb IE loads  just for you  lol!


----------



## Emzi00

Yeah, this week has been terrible. Thanks guys :hug:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I'll pop in while this dumb IE loads  just for you  lol!


Awwwwww thx

But I still feel like :GAAH: :tears: :mecry: :GAAH:


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Awwwwww thx
> 
> But I still feel like :GAAH: :tears: :mecry: :GAAH:


What's wrong? :hug: You okay?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Yeah, this week has been terrible. Thanks guys :hug:


:hug: :grouphug:  love ya Emma! Keep your head up darling, as you'll be fine. I'm ray: ing for you!


----------



## goathiker

Oh that's too bad Emma


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> What's wrong? :hug: You okay?


*sigh* yeah I'll be fine. You can PM me, I just don't want it out for strangers to see


----------



## Texaslass

What Sarah said.  :hug:
I kinda have to go now.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Byccombe said:


> What Sarah said.  :hug:
> I kinda have to go now.


Bye! I should soon too, my tiredness isn't helping my meltdown


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> What Sarah said.  :hug:
> I kinda have to go now.


:tears: Okay.... bye... 
Anyways I'm going to drown myself in ice cream... I'll be right back..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm praying for ya too Emma :hug:

You ok Sarah? I think we are all having a tough day lol! :grouphug:


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Bye! I should soon too, my tiredness isn't helping my meltdown


Meltdown? What's wrong?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> :tears: Okay.... bye...  Anyways I'm going to drown myself in ice cream... I'll be right back..


Yummy!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emma and skyla PM me, I wanna tell you but don't need strangers seeing my feelings :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Y'all PM me if ya need to talk ok? :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol! We posted at the same time.. Will do girly


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> :tears: Okay.... bye...
> Anyways I'm going to drown myself in ice cream... I'll be right back..


Ice cream helps any and all ailments!  :lol:
Oh, yeah, I'm fine, just sad to go. 
Emma, you should watch the "John Jameson's whiskey" commercials, they're hilarious!


----------



## NubianFan

well I better go take a bubbly bath and get ready for bed since this software still hasn't finished downloading.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh that sounds nice


----------



## goathiker

It does. I gotta go finish making dinner. I'm starving tonight.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It's so late! 10 here! Lol!


----------



## goathiker

Only 7 here


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Night y'all, I'll only be answering PM's from here on out


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> Only 7 here


Oh lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Night Sarah  working on answering your now


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Night y'all, I'll only be answering PM's from here on out


Same here, night guys.


----------



## Scottyhorse

All you are going night night?  Right when I get on, too


----------



## Emzi00

:wave: I fibbed, hello. Okay, that's my last post... not even Lacie could make me stay up a whole lot longer.  :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Speaking of Lacie, we should text her, it's been awhile.... She's gonna have like 30 pages to catch up to!


----------



## Emzi00

Hmm.. it's about 7:30 out there.. maybe I could.. :lol:
What should I say? "Sarah's worried about you!"...?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha!! You too are funny


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey look.. Lacie's on  lol!


----------



## Emzi00

Hi and bye Lacie.. good night.. sleep tight, don't let the bedbugs bite 
And in case it isn't completely obvious, I love y'all :hug:


----------



## NubianFan

I was actually able to get a whopping one piece of homework done finally. Yay!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yay


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Hi and bye Lacie.. good night.. sleep tight, don't let the bedbugs bite  And in case it isn't completely obvious, I love y'all :hug:


Headed to bed now Emma? Have a good night :hug: chin up chicky  talk to ya tomorrow 
And we all love ya too


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Headed to bed now Emma?
> Have a good night :hug: chin up chicky  talk to ya tomorrow


Yeah, it's only like eleven! :laugh:
You too :hug: See you tomorrow


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! Key word there is only! The night is still young! :ROFL: 

Night  :wave: :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Wow... Just realized we are at 77 pages and 762 posts!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Byccombe said:


> What is the "old style"? I've heard of it, but that's all, could you enlighten me?


The best possible example of the old style dairy goats that I could give you would be the differnce between Wailea, and say Babette. The size, the depth, the capacity, it just isnt there in most of the does today. Which is why I'm going back to the 70's and the 80's styles of Alpines, with AI, back when the goats were good 

Wailea








Babette


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Scottyhorse said:


> One problem with using the CIDR's is that they might not work and then I just wasted that semen and money.


From what I know, a CIDR will jut about always work, leave it in for 21 days and pull it, they should be in heat within 24-36 hours or less.

And the price you are seeing on the CIDR's is a pack or 20. Biogenics sells them individually if you want, so that could be the way to go for you.
I might also reccomend testing it with your doe. Pull at 21 days and time how long it takes for her to come in heat.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Lacie is that you in that first pic?? I looooove that doe!!! Old style is the way to go


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> From what I know, a CIDR will jut about always work, leave it in for 21 days and pull it, they should be in heat within 24-36 hours or less.
> 
> And the price you are seeing on the CIDR's is a pack or 20. Biogenics sells them individually if you want, so that could be the way to go for you.
> I might also reccomend testing it with your doe. Pull at 21 days and time how long it takes for her to come in heat.


How in the heck do they stay in for 21 days? :laugh: Hopefully I can find a vet or someone at WSU to AI her for me, that would just be the easiest I think.


----------



## goathiker

One tip: coil up the string and push it inside too. Keeps other does from pulling it for you.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, nope not me, you'll never know!  :lol: 

The CIDR's have wings on them that keep them in until you pull them out  You can snip the little ball of the end so the other does dont pull it out too.

For sure, if you're getting expensive straws it would probably be best to have somebody with lots of experience do it.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Lol, nope not me, you'll never know!  :lol:
> 
> The CIDR's have wings on them that keep them in until you pull them out
> 
> For sure, if you're getting expensive straws it would probably be best to have somebody with lots of experience do it.


The straws are only 15/20, but still, I would rather her take on the first or second try


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh yeah, and I only had to read through 50+ pages!! Even though I HATE reading, I felt like I had to read it all to "be in the know", you know? :lol: I like to know what's going on


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Scottyhorse said:


> The straws are only 15/20, but still, I would rather her take on the first or second try


Yeah but shippings is WAY more than those straws are. They have to be shipped in a tank, and that is about $180, according to the people I have asked that AI, and there is a $15 per day charge if you send the tank back late.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'm sitting on the couch with my laptop, a dog between my legs, a cat on my belly, and another cat sitting above me on the back of the couch. No wonder my parents always call me Pied Piper. LOL


----------



## goathiker

eww, you let a cat touch you? JK


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Yeah but shippings is WAY more than those straws are. They have to be shipped in a tank, and that is about $180, according to the people I have asked that AI, and there is a $15 per day charge if you send the tank back late.


WOW, seriously? Who did they go through? For some reason I though shipping was $30-$50?  If shipping is that much I don't know if it would be worth to AI one goat :laugh: After the straw, shipping, and vet costs, I might as well have bought a new buck


----------



## goathiker

Can you buy a silver buckskin so that I can borrow it from you?


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> eww, you let a cat touch you? JK


:laugh: what's wrong with cats?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I believe it was superior semen works, and I think biogenics was the same price too. 

CrossroadBoers just had some shipped to her and it was about $170 for her, but she and a friend went in halves since they bother were ordering at the same time.


----------



## goathiker

Scottyhorse said:


> :laugh: what's wrong with cats?


Their litter boxes. I can't have any here anyway. They always end up in the road or killed by dogs. There are so many feral ones that no one really needs to bring more in.


----------



## goathiker

Are there sheep farms in the area? There may be an AI tech that works with them.


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Can you buy a silver buckskin so that I can borrow it from you?


I actually have a silver buckskin.... But....
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
He's a whether


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I believe it was superior semen works, and I think biogenics was the same price too.
> 
> CrossroadBoers just had some shipped to her and it was about $170 for her, but she and a friend went in halves since they bother were ordering at the same time.


Yay so Victoria IS going to AI her goaties... Yay! I reserved a doeling from one of the breedings if she went through with it  
Too bad no one else around me has a bigger breeding operation.. There is a small goat dairy, but they have bucks on sight. Some people breed sheep around here, but it is small scale. :sigh:
But before I loose all hope, on the superior semen works website, it says they AI does. So maybe it's possible that they could bring the semen? I emailed them, waiting for a response.


----------



## goathiker

I see an AI tech van running around out here all the time. I'm not sure what all he does though.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Can my doe and I come visit, then? JK  I would love to have her AI'd this year but I may wait till next spring/summer and just get another buck and breed her then, after adding all the costs in my head. :crazy:


----------



## goathiker

Sure, I've still got lots of fall work for you to do


----------



## emilieanne

Morning guys!


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie got on like right as I got off :tears: Not cool 
Well, I'm staying after school today for art club, then I'm walking to the library.. taking my kindle, I think they have WiFi... so I'll see y'all later


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I'll be home right after school, but then I have soccer... So se ya afterwards!


----------



## nchen7

holy crap. I went to bed, and missed out on about 20 pages! lol

morning!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nchen7 said:


> holy crap. I went to bed, and missed out on about 20 pages! lol morning!


Teehee!


----------



## nchen7

so i'm curious....do you guys get a lot of ant bites? b/c I've been getting them frequently, usually down my shirt, and it's very uncomfortable!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Not me.. We don't really have any biting ants.. I wake up with spider bites sometimes though lol! That freaks me out!


----------



## nchen7

ugh...the ant bites are terrible. they itch for DAYS. and for some reason, they like the front of my shirt in the chestal region.....it's awkward at work when I have my hand down my shirt...scratching! lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha!! 
That really stinks though!  ick!


----------



## Texaslass

Hahaha! We have fire ants, so yes, whenever we work in the garden you generally come out with at LEAST one ant bite. :lol: ouchy. You get used to it, though.


----------



## nchen7

omg you don't have to tell me. I currently am nursing about 5 bites down there, and one on my neck. sigh. we get those small red ones that bite too. HATE ants! grrr


----------



## Texaslass

:laugh: :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

We have big red and black ants.. If you annoy they they will bite you.. But it's just a pinch and it doesn't itch after.. I only got bit like once a LONG time ago...
I feel bad for you guys! Lol!


----------



## nchen7

the ones here hang out on trees and branches, so when i'm putting goats out, they like to jump on us, crawl in, and bite. they're terrible! 

I was picking up dog bowls the other day in the dark, and didn't notice these huge ants on them. needless to say I got a few bites on my hands. :S 

i don't remember ever getting an ant bite growing up in Ontario....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh icky! 

Ok guys.. I have to go out and clean the goat house.. And see if I have time to rake the pen too.. Have to be at work at 2 and still need a shower lol!


----------



## nchen7

have fun!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Done... My throat is really hurting and I keep coughing cause I can't breath out my nose and am swallowing all the dust... Soo.. The she'd is clean.. And only minimal raking is done  I hate this darn cold!


----------



## nchen7

eew....getting that dust in your mouth. yay that it's over!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah..  I wouldn't care to much normally.. But my it makes my throat hurt lol!

Well.. Off to take a shower now! Lol!


----------



## Scottyhorse

I have to get a shot tomorrow! (I think, anyways.... Lol)


----------



## Texaslass

Alright everybody, before you freak out and wonder who I am, *yes, I changed my username again!!!!*  :cheers::hammer::roll:

My last name is just so weird, I didn't think it was working too well, nobody could say it, etc, etc. So I am now Texaslass! What do y'all think?


----------



## Scottyhorse

LOL! I just noticed that!


----------



## Texaslass

Scottyhorse said:


> LOL! I just noticed that!


Lol, well it just got changed about five minutes ago. :lol: If anybody needs to PM Austin, he's on right now.


----------



## nchen7

LOL....just...don't change your avatar for a while until ppl notice. lol


----------



## Texaslass

Lacie!! :angry: I know you're on here!!!


----------



## Texaslass

nchen7 said:


> LOL....just...don't change your avatar for a while until ppl notice. lol


:ROFL: Don't worry, I won't!!  
I know I'm weird, but I like changing things up! Though I will try not to change it again (for a long time anyway....) :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm here......

:ROFL:


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I'm here......
> 
> :ROFL:


'Bout time! :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Were you... laughing at me? :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Hey, there's this weird yellow warm thing in the sky today.


----------



## Texaslass

goathiker said:


> Hey, there's this weird yellow warm thing in the sky today.


:lol: What do you think it could be? Aliens?


----------



## goathiker

Hmm, I think it's a sign...my last chance to get the fall work done while dry


----------



## Texaslass

Lol


----------



## nchen7

opposite here....the sun is WAY TOO HOT to do anything outside! 

btw - my buckling got out of his sleeping quarters last night, and stole ALL MY MILK!!! was not impressed with him today!


----------



## Emzi00

Sarah! What the heck?!?!?!!! I just got used to the last time you changed it!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:laugh: ^^


----------



## Emzi00

Hey Lacie!


----------



## Texaslass

> Sarah! What the heck?!?!?!!! I just got used to the last time you changed it!


:laugh:


----------



## Emzi00

And Sarah, who says lass anyways?


----------



## enchantedgoats

Scottish people


----------



## Texaslass

Dinna ye know who says lass, lass? :lol: I am part Scottish!


----------



## Emzi00

:ROFL: I vaguely remember you being Scottish, yes


----------



## Texaslass

Annd, on cue the radio starts playing a Scottish song. :lol:


----------



## enchantedgoats

oh lets all go read the diana gabalden novels!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Ugh SARAHHHHHH!!! :tears: :GAAH: change it back!


----------



## Texaslass

Haha, I don't think so! :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Finally caught up.... I'm mad at weebly! I can't log in to get onto my website! Grr.


----------



## Texaslass

enchantedgoats said:


> oh lets all go read the diana gabalden novels!!


I hadn't heard of them. but just looked 'em up and they look cool! 

Edit: Take it back, I read more about it, and it's not as cool as I thought. :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

:angry: Sarah! You have to!


----------



## Delilah

My buck that we got last week that weighed 83 pounds now weighs 90 pounds!!! I'm so excited he's doing so much better!!!  He isn't as skinny anymore and he doesn't seems as weak now!


----------



## enchantedgoats

Texaslass said:


> I hadn't heard of them. but just looked 'em up and they look cool!
> 
> Edit: Take it back, I read more about it, and it's not as cool as I thought. :lol:


they are way cooler than you thought. timetraveling in 1700's Scotland and romance with a red headed Scotsman!! maybe you just need to be a little older!!


----------



## Texaslass

I'm probably older than you think, but I didn't like the romantic part, sounds to racy for me.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Racy?


----------



## emilieanne

Delilah said:


> My buck that we got last week that weighed 83 pounds now weighs 90 pounds!!! I'm so excited he's doing so much better!!!  He isn't as skinny anymore and he doesn't seems as weak now!


That's such good news!!!!


----------



## Emzi00

Well, wormed the goats again 
And the kittens FINALLY got a home.. thank goodness they're gone
And ehem... Texaslass  , guess how much Billie weighs now


----------



## Emzi00

Gosh, I'm not the plague am I? Where did y'all go?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Came to my grandmas and saw this pretty little guy!  I was so excited! Check out the picture I took! You like???

I had a bunny practically run into me while I took pictures! It was awesome! I could've touched him he was so close!

And okay, the last one isnt water lilies but its so pretty I was so proud of that I took it myself!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

What did I say? The pictures aren't THAT bad are they?


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh: ^^^
I'm multitasking right now :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

What else are you doing?!


----------



## Emzi00

Algebra


----------



## emilieanne

I hate algebra!!!! It's HORRIBLE!!!


----------



## Emzi00

Yeah, if I get stuck on any of these problems I'm seriously going to type it out and put it on here to get help :laugh:
But I hate it too..


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Me too!!!! Ugh!


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Well, wormed the goats again
> And the kittens FINALLY got a home.. thank goodness they're gone
> And ehem... Texaslass  , guess how much Billie weighs now


What, you don't like kittens?  I would've taken one. 

Let me think...75 lbs?


----------



## AmyBoogie

I spent the day building a new goat shed and you people talked all day!


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> What, you don't like kittens?  I would've taken one.
> 
> Let me think...75 lbs?


The kittens were living in our bathroom... not the best place for kittens

And yeah, she's almost 75 lbs  lol, I think she'll be big enough to breed this year 

ETA: To be fair, our bathroom is bigger than my bedroom :lol:


----------



## AmyBoogie

enchantedgoats said:


> oh lets all go read the diana gabalden novels!!


I only made it through the first one but it was really good. For a long time I wanted to go to Scottland and touch random stone circles in fields.


----------



## NubianFan

Hey y'all. Sarah M the pictures are gorgeous, Emma how is your Grandma? Sarah T you made me think we had a new member you sneaky thing...


----------



## AmyBoogie

Texaslass said:


> I'm probably older than you think, but I didn't like the romantic part, sounds to racy for me.


Most of it was not racy in the slightest. But the parts that did get racy were racy.


----------



## Texaslass

> And yeah, she's almost 75 lbs lol, I think she'll be big enough to breed this year


Woohoo, I guessed right! :dance:  
And yeah, she's already just big enough! Exciting! 



> Sarah T you made me think we had a new member you sneaky thing...


:laugh: Hey, I told everyone as soon as it was changed.


----------



## Texaslass

AmyBoogie said:


> Most of it was not racy in the slightest. But the parts that did get racy were racy.


Ah, okay. Maybe I will still read it then.  I can sort of "fast forward" when I read. :lol: And I love reading about stuff like Scotland and time travel!


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> That's such good news!!!!


Yeah it is it's exciting! He looked so full tonight while he was eating his grain!


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> Hey y'all. Sarah M the pictures are gorgeous, Emma how is your Grandma? Sarah T you made me think we had a new member you sneaky thing...


They think she's okay, she had been taken off some medicine and blood thinner a while ago... they think that's why she wasn't doing well.


----------



## Texaslass

I'm sorry, I forgot about your grandma!  Glad she's okay!


----------



## NubianFan

Emzi00 said:


> They think she's okay, she had been taken off some medicine and blood thinner a while ago... they think that's why she wasn't doing well.


 Good, I hope she continues to improve and gets to come home soon if she hasn't already.


----------



## NubianFan

Cool pumpkin carving


----------



## Emzi00

Leslie, I think she's coming home, but the parents haven't told me a whole lot.


----------



## Texaslass

NubianFan said:


> Cool pumpkin carving


:laugh: He doesn't look too happy.


----------



## NubianFan

I don't understand how they did it because it over hangs the pumpkin frame. They must have carved the feathers out of a separate pumpkin and pins them or attached them some way to this one.


----------



## Texaslass

Yeah it does look kinda weird. :shrug:


----------



## NubianFan

Texaslass said:


> :laugh: He doesn't look too happy.


Someone probably stole his land, moved his people, and gave them disease ridden blankets that killed half his family... I wouldn't have been too happy either. I am wondering if it is modeled after a real chief.


----------



## AmyBoogie

Texaslass said:


> Ah, okay. Maybe I will still read it then.  I can sort of "fast forward" when I read. :lol: And I love reading about stuff like Scotland and time travel!


It's a long book and I really don't feel like a ton of it was racy. I also think you can totally fast forward through the racy without losing story.


----------



## AmyBoogie

Emma - I'm glad your gram is doing ok. I hope she continues to improve. it's always scary when a loved one has to go to the ER.


----------



## Emzi00

Thanks Amy


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I was cleaning today, not that I was incredibly productive though. I slept wrong or something and my shoulder hurts, and my knee hurts. BUT I did find an old pair of shoes I had lost about 4 years ago or so  And I found a lunch menu from the school, dated November,1999! The things I find when I clean amazes me!


----------



## NubianFan

I bet I could find a whole lost battalion if I cleaned deeply


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dance:


----------



## NubianFan

A Halloween witchety witch....


----------



## AmyBoogie

Lacie, your house sounds like mine. I know I'm missing a few things so I need to do one of those deep cleans. I keep putting it off until...until...until.


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> A Halloween witchety witch....


Kind of how I picture Lacie :laugh:

I'm just kidding Lacie


----------



## NubianFan

Sleepy Rowdy


----------



## NubianFan

Rowdy waking up after I took the first picture, saying "Mom why?"


----------



## emilieanne

NubianFan said:


> Rowdy waking up after I took the first picture, saying "Mom why?"


He's SO dang cute!^.^


----------



## NubianFan

Both my boys Rascal and Rowdy. We call them brothers because they were both kits from the same shipment from Marshall's farm, but they probably aren't actually genetically brothers.


----------



## NubianFan

emilieanne said:


> He's SO dang cute!^.^


 Thanks you! he is mine, Rascal is my daughters, and they are actually attached to us like that. Rascal is the cuddler, and Rowdy is the adventurous thinker and problem solver.


----------



## emilieanne

NubianFan said:


> Thanks you! he is mine, Rascal is my daughters, and they are actually attached to us like that. Rascal is the cuddler, and Rowdy is the adventurous thinker and problem solver.


That's awesome!!  
My mom said she had one and it stunk sooooo bad. Is that true?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Those ferrets are soooo adorable.


----------



## NubianFan

Mine don't stink but they have both been neutered and descented. The neutering actually does more to decrease smell than the descenting, because they rarely poof. Anyway, it also greatly depends on their diet and how often you clean their cage their poo and urine stinks just like any animals and if it is left in there it will stink more. I feed mine a high quality kibble that is rather expensive and they don't stink in fact to me they actually kind of smell like a man's cologne.


----------



## NubianFan

I would never have them til now , because I had a roommate years ago who had a couple male and female and they stunk to high heaven. I would almost barf when she let them out to play when they got excited their musky smell got stronger and it was terrible. But they were not spayed or neutered, they were descented but they still smelled terrible. Plus I think she fed them cheap cat food.


----------



## goathiker

Great, now I want another ferret. My old guy was leash trained. He loved to go to the beach.


----------



## NubianFan

yeah they love to go anywhere they can explore. I bet he dug and dug in the sand, or do you have rocky beaches instead of sandy beaches?


----------



## goathiker

Sand and driftwood. He loved to climb and dig. He would follow right on the leash and walk with you. DH is going to let me get another after my back room is set up for it.


----------



## NubianFan

Rascal will walk on a leash but Rowdy hops hops hops, then rolls around on the ground then hop hop hops some more. LOL but we have a portable enclosure we let them outside in and they have a blast when they get to go outside. Rowdy digs tunnels and Rascal chases everything, he was trying to jump in the air and catch the breeze the other day. :slapfloor:


----------



## NubianFan

And I let the girls out in the yard at the same time and Dru and Rascal make faces at each other through the fence.


----------



## Emzi00

Ferrets scare me... but they're very cute..


----------



## NubianFan

Hey Jill, have you been able to send me any of those stories yet? I haven't seen anything in my in box and didn't know if you'd just been busy or if it went into my spam filter.


----------



## NubianFan

Emzi00 said:


> Ferrets scare me... but they're very cute..


 Imagine waking up in the night to one crawling in bed with you.


----------



## Emzi00

*sniffle* Lacie.. come.. back..*sniffle*


----------



## nchen7

goathiker, is there any animal you have that you DON'T take to the beach??? did you also have a fun small backpack for him?? lol


----------



## goathiker

I've not sat down for more then a few minutes at a time for a few days. Funny though. One of the things I was going to tell you about is the PHD that DNA tested all the artifacts. It was on MSN this morning. Her findings came out human on the maternal line and unknown hominid on the paternal line, which makes bigfoot a human relative, but not one of the 4 types of man we already know about.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I love ferrets! We had three a while ago.. They were so cool!


----------



## ksalvagno

Interesting!


----------



## goathiker

I don't take the chickens to the beach


----------



## Emzi00

goathiker said:


> I don't take the chickens to the beach


:ROFL: Haha!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> I don't take the chickens to the beach


I would hope not! ROFL! That sure would be a site!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

NubianFan said:


> Hey y'all. Sarah M the pictures are gorgeous, Emma how is your Grandma? Sarah T you made me think we had a new member you sneaky thing...


Thanks!


----------



## emilieanne

Man...... Now I want a ferret!


----------



## Emzi00

^^ I don't!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

They are so cool Emilie!

What?! Why not Emma?! They are soo cool!!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Our silkie hen hatched 6 chicks 2 days ago.


----------



## nchen7

goathiker said:


> I don't take the chickens to the beach


but but....they would have cute back packs too!!


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> They are so cool Emilie!
> 
> What?! Why not Emma?! They are soo cool!!


They scare me!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> They scare me!


They are adorable! 
Like big furry rats  lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nchen7 said:


> but but....they would have cute back packs too!!


Haha! :ROFL:


----------



## NubianFan

goathiker said:


> I've not sat down for more then a few minutes at a time for a few days. Funny though. One of the things I was going to tell you about is the PHD that DNA tested all the artifacts. It was on MSN this morning. Her findings came out human on the maternal line and unknown hominid on the paternal line, which makes bigfoot a human relative, but not one of the 4 types of man we already know about.


I watched a whole show about it where this scientist that studies large primates was studying the findings. He said he believes it to be a large primate species we have yet to discover. He said he thinks it is similar to an extinct large ape like primate that walked upright and was much larger than the apes we have today. He said given the intense forest cover and difficult terrain of the pacific northwest and the intelligence of a primate species it is very feasible that one species could remain undiscovered for this long. I tend to agree. I am not wholly sold on either side of the argument but I am certainly open the possibility of an undiscovered species.


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Like big furry rats  lol!


Rats scare me too...


----------



## AmyBoogie

Every so often we find an undiscovered species living right under our noises. I completely believe big foot is out there


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Rats scare me too...


Ah! I LOVED my rats! My mom made me get rid of them cause they smelled (both males) but I love them to bits  they were really cool! So were my mice!


----------



## AmyBoogie

I think I'd rather have a rat. I don't know why. My terrifying dogs though, think no other animal should ever enter our house.


----------



## Emzi00

Haha, I don't even like my fish! :lol: I probably only clean his tank like twice a year... I'm so bad...


----------



## NubianFan

Rats are supposedly very intelligent and make wonderful pets. I don't know though I have never had one. I have had just about every other mammal LOL but not them.


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

Well we are having a storm right now,even though it is pitch black for a while, it is just starting to rain!! We do not need rain because my dad needs to finish combining the corn and the corn was to wet and now it is going to be super wet and we had a storm this morning that woke me up.Then around 10:00 we had another then around 3:00 we had another storm and now we are getting this one!! When will the rain stop?????


----------



## ksalvagno

It is amazing how some get tons of rain and we are wishing it would rain


----------



## Scottyhorse

I've had two fancy rats as pets. They were super awesome. Sadly though they have no bladder control!


----------



## AmyBoogie

Sorry to hear you're getting so much rain cowgirl. Here in the NE we had a ton all summer so I can sympathize. Every bit of hay we put up molded because all the places we thought were dry were not when it rains like it did.


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

I know.It would be nice if we got it when the corn/beans were still green


----------



## NubianFan

We finally got three quarters of an inch yesterday, but we still need more it was a wet summer til late july then it just stopped raining til just now.


----------



## Emzi00

:tears: Lacie....... 
Maaah....


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

One thing that s funny about it that the goats feel one little drop of water,they run into the barn.It just to funny


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Mine rats were really cool and smart  I wish I had them longer to do stuff! But they loves to cuddle  I would walk around with one on each shoulder


----------



## Emzi00

I love bacon


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh man  I know how you feel about rain..  trust me I do!


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

Rats,You had Rats??My Mom would kill me if I had some pet rats!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> I love bacon


Am I missing something?? Lol! So confused! Are you just being random?! Lol


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Am I missing something?? Lol! So confused! Are you just being random?! Lol


Not _completely_ random... just read about someone liking bacon, then I thought *yum!!*
Lol, so yeah I'm just being random..


----------



## NubianFan

There are some snarky women at work who examine everything I do. I am just waiting for one of them to ask me about my new truck/car whatever it is and I am going to look them dead in the eye with a straight face and tell them my sugar daddy bought it for me. Then I am going to walk away and never tell them anything different...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL Emma! Your too funny! For the record I LOVE bacon! Have you ever had home grown, fresh bacon before?? It makes the store bought stuff taste like crap!


ROFL Leslie!! That's too funny!! :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

No I haven't Skyla  My brother was talking about trying to raise some next year, but I don't think it is going to happen, I was looking forward to it.. I imagine homegrown would taste a lot better, just like almost everything else  
And I knew you love bacon, I'm a stalker don't you know! :slapfloor:


----------



## NubianFan

Well I get tired of them they are so nosy and snarky and think they are so much better than the entire rest of the world.


----------



## Scottyhorse

12:30 on Saturday!!


----------



## ksalvagno

I don't blame you Leslie. Can't stand people like that.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> No I haven't Skyla  My brother was talking about trying to raise some next year, but I don't think it is going to happen, I was looking forward to it.. I imagine homegrown would taste a lot better, just like almost everything else  And I knew you love bacon, I'm a stalker don't you know! :slapfloor:


You have to one day! It's so beyond good! :drool:

ROFL! How could I forget  lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Well I get tired of them they are so nosy and snarky and think they are so much better than the entire rest of the world.


I know what you mean.. Urg!


----------



## NubianFan

Y'all is it weird that I am tremendously sleepy at 8:12?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nope.. Happens to me all the time!


----------



## NubianFan

This has been a rough week for me, school wise, work wise, and sleep wise.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

cowgirlboergoats said:


> Well we are having a storm right now,even though it is pitch black for a while, it is just starting to rain!! We do not need rain because my dad needs to finish combining the corn and the corn was to wet and now it is going to be super wet and we had a storm this morning that woke me up.Then around 10:00 we had another then around 3:00 we had another storm and now we are getting this one!! When will the rain stop?????


Us too! Well it's almost gone now... Where do you live?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

ksalvagno said:


> It is amazing how some get tons of rain and we are wishing it would rain


Yeah we've been wishing for rain, it's sooooo dry here


----------



## littlegoatgirl

NubianFan said:


> We finally got three quarters of an inch yesterday, but we still need more it was a wet summer til late july then it just stopped raining til just now.


That's exactly what happened here!!!!


----------



## Emzi00

Hey Sarah, did you ever decide on a stud?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Scottyhorse said:


> 12:30 on Saturday!!


Huh? What's then??? I'll be playing soccer in a tournament  yay


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Hey Sarah, did you ever decide on a stud?


Me or other Sarah? I don't think ur talking to me...


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Okay so me and my friends are making a commercial, and in it I have to juggle a soccer ball and then kick it in the goal mid juggle. The first time, I juggled, hit the crossbar, and it came back and hit me in the face! :ROFL: :lol: :slapfloor: I just like collapsed and started a laughing. 

Okay so I try again and this time I bomb it so far over the goal it goes into the ravine 30 yards or so behind the goal... This is gonna have MAJOR bloopers!


----------



## NubianFan

well see y;all later I am going to watch one episode of something short on Netflix and go to bed.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emma, I think that you're thinking of Sydney....

And no Leslie, not weird at all, it's 6:33 here and I feel like collapsing, my eyelids feel like sandpaper! So tired


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Okay so me and my friends are making a commercial, and in it I have to juggle a soccer ball and then kick it in the goal mid juggle. The first time, I juggled, hit the crossbar, and it came back and hit me in the face! :ROFL: :lol: :slapfloor: I just like collapsed and started a laughing. Okay so I try again and this time I bomb it so far over the goal it goes into the ravine 30 yards or so behind the goal... This is gonna have MAJOR bloopers!


HAHA! That's too funny!!

What's the commercial for?


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Me or other Sarah? I don't think ur talking to me...


You 
Other Sarah has a buck 
And I vote we change other Sarah from Sarah T to Sarah B because that's what her last name starts with... all in favor.....?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

littlegoatgirl said:


> Okay so me and my friends are making a commercial, and in it I have to juggle a soccer ball and then kick it in the goal mid juggle. The first time, I juggled, hit the crossbar, and it came back and hit me in the face! :ROFL: :lol: :slapfloor: I just like collapsed and started a laughing.
> 
> Okay so I try again and this time I bomb it so far over the goal it goes into the ravine 30 yards or so behind the goal... This is gonna have MAJOR bloopers!


:slapfloor: :ROFL: I want to watch the commercial! :lol: Hilarious


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I was thinking the same thing Lacie! Or at least the bloopers :ROFL: haha!!


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Emma, I think that you're thinking of Sydney....


Nope 
I was thinking Sarah :lol:
And where have you been?!?!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> You
> Other Sarah has a buck
> And I vote we change other Sarah from Sarah T to Sarah B because that's what her last name starts with... all in favor.....?


I dont know....I still like "old Sarah" way better than Sarah T or Sarah B :ROFL: :slapfloor:

Just kidding Sarah, where ever you may be hiding....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Nope
> I was thinking Sarah :lol:
> And where have you been?!?!


Oh, a bit of this and that, checking in from time to time, seeing what I missed. 
Its cold and windy today, I've been wearing my "criminal coat" (not sure if you were around when that joke was floating around....)


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Oh, a bit of this and that, checking in from time to time, seeing what I missed.
> Its cold and windy today, I've been wearing my "criminal coat" (not sure if you were around when that joke was floating around....)


The trench coat that you like to wear in other people's buck pastures? :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL Emma!! Major stalker! Haha!! :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## Emzi00

Skyla, not a major stalker, just good at remembering stuff


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! Well, I'd say both!  ROFL!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> The trench coat that you like to wear in other people's buck pastures? :lol:


That's the one! 

.....and you know, its great for dark allies, sidewalks, roads, etc, too.......


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Where did Sarah run off to?!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> That's the one!  .....and you know, its great for dark allies, sidewalks, roads, etc, too.......


Lacie, your creeping me out! :ROFL:


----------



## Texaslass

LOL. can't you tell, I'm liking everything in the world, so obviously I was catching up!! :slapfloor:


----------



## Texaslass

I LOVE bacon! :drool:


And Sarah, I wanna see the bloopers!! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Welcome back..... :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Lacie, your creeping me out! :ROFL:


You weren't there for that? :ROFL:
And come on, we all know that Lacie is creepy :laugh:


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I dont know....I still like "old Sarah" way better than Sarah T or Sarah B :ROFL: :slapfloor:
> 
> Just kidding Sarah, where ever you may be hiding....


Are you? :shades:  How about Texaslass?? At least you'd never confuse me with Sarah M.


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Welcome back..... :lol:


You were supposed to say: *slow clap* "Well, well, well, we meet again!" :slapfloor:


----------



## Emzi00

I'm just sticking to this Sarah and that Sarah :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> You weren't there for that? :ROFL: And come on, we all know that Lacie is creepy :laugh:


I was  lol!

Yep, sorry Lacie  but your stalker skills are a little much for me  ROFL! Jk


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ok, Sarah, you got me, I lied! :ROFL:


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> I'm just sticking to this Sarah and that Sarah :laugh:


:laugh:


----------



## Scottyhorse

If anyone was wondering what the 12:30 on Saturday thing was about.. 

I'M GETTING ANOTHER DOE


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Ok, Sarah, you got me, I lied! :ROFL:


I knew it!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Texaslass said:


> You were supposed to say: *slow clap* "Well, well, well, we meet again!" :slapfloor:


No, no, haven't you seen the movies! :slapfloor: Watch more movies with a villian in them!!!


----------



## Emzi00

So Lacie, you're a villain now? :slapfloor:
That would make sense


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> So Lacie, you're a villain now? :slapfloor: That would make sense


Haha!!! :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

Well I suppose I should get to bed..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> If anyone was wondering what the 12:30 on Saturday thing was about.. I'M GETTING ANOTHER DOE


Woot woot!! How exciting!!  :leap: make sure to get us some pictures!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Texaslass said:


> I knew it!!!


Are you sure I didn't lie to you by telling the truth?  Think about it....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Well I suppose I should get to bed..


Awes  it's only 9:59! The night is still young my friend!


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> No, no, haven't you seen the movies! :slapfloor: Watch more movies with a villian in them!!!


What am I missing now? 
I only saw one movie where that happened at all. Have you seen Batman Begins?


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Are you sure I didn't lie to you by telling the truth?  Think about it....


I'm totally lost! LOL  You mean I AM old?? :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Well I suppose I should get to bed..


But, but..... :tears:


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Woot woot!! How exciting!!  :leap: make sure to get us some pictures!


Thanks!! I am super excited! She is the old style, which I love about her. Her medial isn't the best, but her dam, sires dam, and her relatives all have nice udders so it shouldn't be hard to fix  She just didn't get what she should have for some reason. Her name is KW Farms TB B'Udderly The Best aka Betty


----------



## Texaslass

KW farms!! Oh, I'm so jealous, their goats are beautiful!! Congrats!


----------



## Texaslass

Okay, so where did everyone disappear to?? I know I'm sweaty, but I didn't think it was THAT bad!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> Thanks!! I am super excited! She is the old style, which I love about her. Her medial isn't the best, but her dam, sires dam, and her relatives all have nice udders so it shouldn't be hard to fix  She just didn't get what she should have for some reason. Her name is KW Farms TB B'Udderly The Best aka Betty


Oh she is a pretty doe! And other then her Medial and teat placement (I think her MSL has to do with her teat placement) she had a nice udder  good luck with her!  
I LOVE her sister Bonnie! :drool:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> KW farms!! Oh, I'm so jealous, their goats are beautiful!! Congrats!


Kylee sure has some nice goats!


----------



## Texaslass

They're only GORGEOUS! Lol. If I had the money, I would get one from her. 

Oh yeah, score one for me today, I got my dad to read about goat diseases, and he agreed that we definitely need to test for CAE at least. 

Score two, my dad and brother built a gate and a fence today! :dance:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

How cool and cute!


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> How cool and cute!


Ummmm, cute??????? :worried:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yes! Look at those sweet faces!


----------



## Texaslass

I think that's freaky! lol, and I can't really see their faces. :shrug:

I think the others are PMing each other! :angry:
I'm going to go then I guess, not much happening here....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Of course I've seen the Batman movies!! :lol: 

I already knew about Betty


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> HAHA! That's too funny!!
> 
> What's the commercial for?


We're making menus in English, and we have to come up with food, restaurant name, an story behind your restaurant, etc, so we decided to make a commercial for extra credit!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Pfff, that two-headed calf doesnt have anything on the 6 legged one! Lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Texaslass said:


> I think that's freaky! lol, and I can't really see their faces. :shrug:
> 
> I think the others are PMing each other! :angry:
> I'm going to go then I guess, not much happening here....


Totally NOT what happened! :lol: My internet went down for a bit


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> You
> Other Sarah has a buck
> And I vote we change other Sarah from Sarah T to Sarah B because that's what her last name starts with... all in favor.....?


I! And well sorta... We found 2 people. One is really precise and WILL MAKE SURE your doe is bred or she will give you money back, but it'll take lots of convincing to get her to do it.
The other we haven't met/know stuff about yet, so lets hope she's got some good lines!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :slapfloor: :ROFL: I want to watch the commercial! :lol: Hilarious


Haha well when we finish it, I'll POSSIBLY put it up somewhere or email it to you... We should really be able to put videos on here!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Texaslass said:


> Are you? :shades:  How about Texaslass?? At least you'd never confuse me with Sarah M.


We need to change me too Sarah J, because there's this girl at my school that is a brat and she is Sarah M, so it's really bothering me


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Scottyhorse said:


> If anyone was wondering what the 12:30 on Saturday thing was about..
> 
> I'M GETTING ANOTHER DOE


Well that's exciting!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> I think that's freaky! lol, and I can't really see their faces. :shrug: I think the others are PMing each other! :angry: I'm going to go then I guess, not much happening here....


Adorable not freaky!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> We're making menus in English, and we have to come up with food, restaurant name, an story behind your restaurant, etc, so we decided to make a commercial for extra credit!


That's cool!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Pfff, that two-headed calf doesnt have anything on the 6 legged one! Lol


No, but it's still cute


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Of course I've seen the Batman movies!! :lol:


:GAAH: This computer just deleted everthing I wrote!! :hair:

Of course you've seen them, what was I thinking?  I suppose you identify with those dark types. :lol: how do your kids get to sleep at night?

R'z Al Gul (no idea how to spell that) did the slow clap after Bruce fought Liam (don't remember his name) amidst the ninjas.

Only place I've seen it.  that I remember.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I'll email y'all the finished product... The commercial itself is gonna be kinda funny anyway, but the bloopers are awesome!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Haha well when we finish it, I'll POSSIBLY put it up somewhere or email it to you... We should really be able to put videos on here!


Email it to me too!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> I'll email y'all the finished product... The commercial itself is gonna be kinda funny anyway, but the bloopers are awesome!!!!


Yay!!!  :stars: :leap:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Thunder bolt of lightning very very frightening, (mi! Galileo Galileo!)

Night y'all, see ya in the morning if I have time to check in. It's finally Friday tomorrow! Yippee!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Night Sarah  

Have an email to reply to then off to bed for me too *yawn*


----------



## Texaslass

Aaahhh! Sarah, don't sing that song!!! :hair:


----------



## Scottyhorse

littlegoatgirl said:


> I'll email y'all the finished product... The commercial itself is gonna be kinda funny anyway, but the bloopers are awesome!!!!


email it to me, too!!


----------



## Texaslass

My internet (or TGS) is being funky, and I need to go!! Y'all stop writing hundreds of pages without me! When I come back in the moring I just know it's going to be 200 pages. :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Oh she is a pretty doe! And other then her Medial and teat placement (I think her MSL has to do with her teat placement) she had a nice udder  good luck with her!
> I LOVE her sister Bonnie! :drool:


I agree 

I know, Bonnie is AMAZING. She won best udder and reserve Grand CH Sr. Nigerian Doe at the CWSF. There was an ADGA show going on there!  I reserved a 2014 doeling from Bonnie to Top Hat Farm D Power Stroke.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> I agree  I know, Bonnie is AMAZING. She won best udder and reserve Grand CH Sr. Nigerian Doe at the CWSF. There was an ADGA show going on there!  I reserved a 2014 doeling from Bonnie to Top Hat Farm D Power Stroke.


I saw that on her site  very cool!

Nice! That's real cool!


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I saw that on her site  very cool!
> 
> Nice! That's real cool!


I hope she has a doeling  I also reserved a doe/buck (I am thinking of selling my current buck next year) from KW Farms BB Splattered Paint x NC Promised Land RB Rampage*S in case Bonnie doesn't have a doe. They will be a nice cross, but I would LOOVE a doeling from Bonnie


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> :lol: how do your kids get to sleep at night


I've always wondered about that.... :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Haha well when we finish it, I'll POSSIBLY put it up somewhere or email it to you... We should really be able to put videos on here!


Email it to me too


----------



## emilieanne

NubianFan said:


> I watched a whole show about it where this scientist that studies large primates was studying the findings. He said he believes it to be a large primate species we have yet to discover. He said he thinks it is similar to an extinct large ape like primate that walked upright and was much larger than the apes we have today. He said given the intense forest cover and difficult terrain of the pacific northwest and the intelligence of a primate species it is very feasible that one species could remain undiscovered for this long. I tend to agree. I am not wholly sold on either side of the argument but I am certainly open the possibility of an undiscovered species.


I know there's like 8 more pages I have to go through, but OMG! that's so cool. 
A few moths back I had posted a Bigfoot thread, wether people thought he was real or not and if anyone think they have seen him. 
And OMG. While I was typing this, a white light just hit my kitchen window and I am pretty sure someone just tried to open my door......... Yeah, time to wake up mommy!!!! D:


----------



## AmyBoogie

uh oh. i hope everything is ok Emilie.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Hi and bye everyone! Have a good day!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's freaky Emilie! Hope nothing happened!


----------



## AmyBoogie

I figured out how to take the herbal goat meds without gagging! I kept getting sicker so I had to figure something out. Instead of trying to make something with the powder to make it palatable, I decided to take the molasses treats I made for them and form them into "capsules" and freeze them. I down them with a glass of water. I'll let you know how this works out and hopefully no one tries to be funny and replaces them with goat berries as I'm not sure I'd be able to tell.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha Amy! 
What if you just bought gel caps and made pills out of them??


----------



## nchen7

I made capsules out of the herbal goat wormer....yes i'm worming myself. lol. works great! gotta get your hands all powdery while stuffing the capsules....

what are you sick with??


----------



## Texaslass

Came on this morning to 6 new likes-all from Emzi00! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> Came on this morning to 6 new likes-all from Emzi00! :lol:


And your surprised?! She is the liking queen! :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

No, not surprised, just amused. Lol :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hahah! :ROFL:


----------



## Texaslass

Ugh, I have too much to do today.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Icky!

I won't be around tonight though... Going to a friends house and mini golfing tomorrow... Just an FYI


----------



## Texaslass

Have fun!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks  
It's been a while that we have had a chance to hang out and do stuff together


----------



## enchantedgoats

we have 4-h fall fest tonight!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That sounds like fun!


----------



## enchantedgoats

yes have one grandson doing pumpkin pie the other carving a pumpkin. there is also a scarcrow contest was thinking of sending Bradley with his goat cleopatra. him as a scarceow and her as a pumpkin.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That would be adorable!


----------



## AmyBoogie

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Haha Amy!
> What if you just bought gel caps and made pills out of them??


That would require me leaving the house to go to a store. I wonder if I can have them shipped in. hmmm...


----------



## AmyBoogie

nchen7 said:


> I made capsules out of the herbal goat wormer....yes i'm worming myself. lol. works great! gotta get your hands all powdery while stuffing the capsules....
> 
> what are you sick with??


I thought of de-worming myself but then talked myself out of it. haha. I've just got a general cold but it's been almost 3 weeks and I'm still coughing like a maniac. Might be all in my head but I'm coughing less today (started the meds yesterday)


----------



## AmyBoogie

enchantedgoats said:


> yes have one grandson doing pumpkin pie the other carving a pumpkin. there is also a scarcrow contest was thinking of sending Bradley with his goat cleopatra. him as a scarceow and her as a pumpkin.


If you do this, I hope you share pictures.


----------



## nchen7

AmyBoogie said:


> I thought of de-worming myself but then talked myself out of it. haha. I've just got a general cold but it's been almost 3 weeks and I'm still coughing like a maniac. Might be all in my head but I'm coughing less today (started the meds yesterday)


I hate coughing. I had some bronchitis thing or something a few years ago...coughed for almost 2 months. by the end, my abs just didn't want to cough anymore. hope you feel better soon!

oh, the Chinese use black licorice to help stop coughs....

I figured I would give the worming a try....I mean, won't hurt, right??

so, on a diff note, I woke up this morning to one little feral chick screaming. turns out, our horrible dog has decided her mother shouldn't live anymore, and she was our favourite feral chicken!!! Her name was Pogo. my bf and I tried to catch the chick, but to no avail. she's too wild. she's about a month old. hope this little thing survives....


----------



## AmyBoogie

I have asthma so coughing is a usual thing for me when I get colds. Hate it but it's what I live with. 

Thanks for the tip on black licorice. I have a tea blend I got from Fir Meadow that has licorice in it. Its horrible going down but it really does help. 

yeah. herbal worming can't hurt....unless your pregnant and using wormwood 

Poor chick. Fingers crossed she does ok.


----------



## emilieanne

Little update, no one was there but alllll my animals were going crazy... I feel like someone was there about my chickens but when they realized someone was awake/home they ran.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Scary Emilie!

Amy, I don't know if you drink or not, but a bottle of vodka (or some sort of alcohol) a few spoonfulls of lemon juice, some crushed up peppermint candies (crushed until they are powdery), and some molasses (mix 50/50 with alcohol) makes a great cough syrup. 
Heat the alcohol and molasses up in a canning jar in water on the stove until its warm, and shake it together until it looks like it mixed, then add the juice and candies, and shake together. Then its done, a spoonful or two of that should stop your coughs pretty quick.


----------



## enchantedgoats

AmyBoogie said:


> I thought of de-worming myself but then talked myself out of it. haha. I've just got a general cold but it's been almost 3 weeks and I'm still coughing like a maniac. Might be all in my head but I'm coughing less today (started the meds yesterday)


sounds like you need draxxin!!!


----------



## nchen7

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Scary Emilie!
> 
> Amy, I don't know if you drink or not, but a bottle of vodka (or some sort of alcohol) a few spoonfulls of lemon juice, some crushed up peppermint candies (crushed until they are powdery), and some molasses (mix 50/50 with alcohol) makes a great cough syrup.
> Heat the alcohol and molasses up in a canning jar in water on the stove until its warm, and shake it together until it looks like it mixed, then add the juice and candies, and shake together. Then its done, a spoonful or two of that should stop your coughs pretty quick.


mmm...that sounds like a cough syrup I could really enjoy (unlike the ones they sell in stores. buckleys....BLEH!)

HOT TODDY! my friend made me that once, and really helped soothe the cough. she had rum, lemon and honey mixed in hot water.


----------



## Texaslass

Lacie, are the Shahena'ko lines any good? I can't find a whole lot on them, and no pictures. :shrug: two of our girls have those in their pedigree, so I just wondered.


----------



## nchen7

AmyBoogie said:


> I have asthma so coughing is a usual thing for me when I get colds. Hate it but it's what I live with.
> 
> Thanks for the tip on black licorice. I have a tea blend I got from Fir Meadow that has licorice in it. Its horrible going down but it really does help.
> 
> yeah. herbal worming can't hurt....unless your pregnant and using wormwood
> 
> Poor chick. Fingers crossed she does ok.


are you close to a china town or a Chinese medicine store? I remember there were black licorice pills that I used to take b/c I hated the taste of actual licorice (the red stuff was yummy, but they don't count). you'd have to take 8 or so per dose, and like 3-4 times a day, but they're herbal, which is why you have to take so many.

there is also a Chinese cough lozenge. I believe it's made with just various dried fruits. translated into English it's called "eight fruit candy". my grandfather gave me that, and it really does help soothe the throat.

i'm really hoping pip squeak makes it through the day. i'm going to try to catch her again tonight. those darn chicks run SO FAST! I can't let her be by herself at night....too many predators!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Texaslass said:


> Lacie, are the Shahena'ko lines any good? I can refined a whole lot on them, and no pictures. :shrug: two of our girls have those in their pedigree, so I just wondered.


Yes Ma'am, they are good lines, lots of star milkers and SGCH's 

I may be able to get some pics of some of the does with those bloodlines, if you want.


----------



## Texaslass

Could you?  I can't find any anywhere!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh Sarha, let me help you  :lol: Alright I got board after a while but here you go, these are either Shehena on both sides or are daughters on the sires side or are granddaughters on the sires side. Most of them are by Shahena'Ko Sumo Tierro

Daughter on sires side 








Daughter on both sides 6*M SGCH Paisley Park Kenya








Granddaughter on dams side 11*M SGCH Walnut Fork Sedric Gooseberry








Daughter on sires side 4*M Paisley-Park T. Esperanza








Daughter on sires side 10*M SG Antequity T Raspberry








Daughter on sires side 10*M SGCH Walnut Fork Tierro Truffle


----------



## Texaslass

Nice, but I'm surprised at how many of them have steepish rumps.  otherwise they're lovely. 
I like Kenya a lot, and Gooseberry reminds me of Babette. :lol: 

Sumo is in Danielle and Jacqueline's pedigrees, only couple generations back- their grandfather or great grandfather, but I think it was great gf. :scratch:
How did you find all those anyway!?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, Gooseberry reminds me of Barbaro, Babettes mom :lol: I like gooseberry and kenya the best of them all. And I'm not suprised by the rumps, the bucks didnt have great ones 

Aren't you forgetting? *puts on criminal coat, and shades* With the skills I have, I can't not find anything! :shades: :ROFL:


----------



## nchen7

I bet Lacie has pictures of every ADGA registered goat somewhere in her files.....


----------



## Texaslass

First time I've been called Sarha, btw! :ROFL: 

I might be imagining it, but I think i can see some family resemblance to our girls. Idk what happened to the attachments though, lol! Danielle's are pretty awful.


----------



## Texaslass

Yeah, I can see where they got those steep rumps. 
I agree, nchen! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:slapfloor: Well, can't always be right can you? Maybe I like it better that way :lol: Sorry Sarah 

Ok, so her are some bucks from the Shahena'Ko line

Shahena'Ko Sumo Tierro








Shahena'Ko Z Beaux








Bearly Tierro Buckskin Joe (Tierro son)


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :slapfloor: Well, can't always be right can you? Maybe I like it better that way :lol: Sorry Sarah
> 
> Shahena'Ko Sumo Tierro
> 
> Shahena'Ko Z Beaux
> 
> Bearly Tierro Buckskin Joe (Tierro son)
> ]


Haha, that's okay, I was just messing with you. 

The first two are in their pedigrees, don't remember buckskin Joe, but her might be.
I like Sumo, why couldn't he pass on his rump to his offspring more.  :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ok, so my plan for tomorrow is to start the lute and pg600 with Peeps, she was just flagging away for Abner, but she's just short cycling, I swear she is in heat every 5 days or so! So frustrating! :GAAH:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Texaslass said:


> Haha, that's okay, I was just messing with you.
> 
> The first two are in their pedigrees, don't remember buckskin Joe, but her might be.
> I like Sumo, why couldn't he pass on his rump to his offspring more.  :lol:


 Because the does he bred had less than lovely rumps, his offspring are actually improved in that area!


----------



## nchen7

I know you're supposed to shave the goats down for showing and to see conformation, but I kinda like them shaggy!


----------



## Texaslass

I do!  They're so cute that way!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Let me dig up a pic of a buck called Cadillac Jack, he puts their shaggy-ness to shame! :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

It seems to me that the majority of non-champion/show/quality type of goats out there have the really steep rumps and hips higher than withers problem. I wonder why? I mean, most of the backyard milkers and such that I see are all like that. 
I keep thinking, if the "ideal dairy goat conformation" is anatomically correct, why are so many so awful? Thinking out loud here, and as I write, I think of all the different shpes and sizes humans come in! :slapfloor: I guess we can't all be perfect!!


----------



## Texaslass

The ghost of Emma comes back to haunt me! :slapfloor:


----------



## Emzi00

Hey Sarah!


----------



## Texaslass

Hi Emma! :wave:


----------



## Emzi00

So.... what's up? :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

:GAAH: So I ordered some stuff from Hoegger, and they apparently didn't have some of it at the time, so they sent me back an invoice aying they'll refund me for the drench syringe, :mecry: (wanted that SO bad!), the Probios powder, and the B complex I ordered!!! I needed that stuff! What's the deal, it was an up to date catalog?!  :hair:


----------



## Texaslass

That's what's up ^^^ :veryangry: Ok, I'm better now.


----------



## NubianFan

because of the rain chance tomorrow I get to go to the stables tonight.


----------



## Emzi00

Well, Sarah,  :lol:

Sounds funnish Leslie


----------



## Emzi00

Did I scare y'all away?


----------



## Texaslass

No, I just thought Lacie was coming back with a pic of a shaggy buck. :shrug: And I don't have much to say.


----------



## NubianFan

Well I gotta go to class, but at least it is with the horses tonight. Yay!


----------



## Emzi00

You know who I find very attractive?  Colton Dixon :drool:
:lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> No, I just thought Lacie was coming back with a pic of a shaggy buck. :shrug: And I don't have much to say.


Yeah.. I thought she was too...  Lacie...
What?! You don't have much to say?!


----------



## nchen7

who's Colton Dixie?


50 more min until the weekend!


----------



## Emzi00

Colton Dixon is a Christian singer... who has amazing hair...


----------



## Emzi00

Sarah, want me to ask Lacie what happened to the shaggy buck picture? :lol:


----------



## AmyBoogie

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Scary Emilie!
> 
> Amy, I don't know if you drink or not, but a bottle of vodka (or some sort of alcohol) a few spoonfulls of lemon juice, some crushed up peppermint candies (crushed until they are powdery), and some molasses (mix 50/50 with alcohol) makes a great cough syrup.
> Heat the alcohol and molasses up in a canning jar in water on the stove until its warm, and shake it together until it looks like it mixed, then add the juice and candies, and shake together. Then its done, a spoonful or two of that should stop your coughs pretty quick.


Never heard of that recipe. Thank you
I don't drink much but I'd take it medicinally  My Elderberry syrup that I've been using for a cough has vodka.


----------



## AmyBoogie

enchantedgoats said:


> sounds like you need draxxin!!!


hahaha!
I do keep eyeing the rest of my goat medicine chest...


----------



## AmyBoogie

nchen7 said:


> are you close to a china town or a Chinese medicine store? I remember there were black licorice pills that I used to take b/c I hated the taste of actual licorice (the red stuff was yummy, but they don't count). you'd have to take 8 or so per dose, and like 3-4 times a day, but they're herbal, which is why you have to take so many.
> 
> there is also a Chinese cough lozenge. I believe it's made with just various dried fruits. translated into English it's called "eight fruit candy". my grandfather gave me that, and it really does help soothe the throat.
> 
> i'm really hoping pip squeak makes it through the day. i'm going to try to catch her again tonight. those darn chicks run SO FAST! I can't let her be by herself at night....too many predators!


No where near anything. I'm lucky we have a half size supermarket in town  I'd have to travel 2-3 hours to Boston to get to China town. I miss really good places like that. I might be able to find something online though.

Any chance Pip Squeak likes food enough to come near you? Do you have any "have a heart" traps you could use?


----------



## nchen7

^^ I tried...she's way too wild. will try again tonight. I set out a box with food leading into it (very hansel & Gretel)...see if she'll run into that when i'm wildly chasing her later today. lol. 

good luck with the licorice. and yes....I, too, miss a good Chinatown!


----------



## Scottyhorse

My arm is sore from a shot that I had to get today. But afterwards I got to go to the bookstore, starbucks, and the feed store  I have never been to that feed store before. It wasn't huge, but the employees were awesome. The goat person wasn't in, so they called another store 2 hours away to talk to the goat person there  I thought that was nice. Got some chick starter (stupid broody silkie hen hatched 6 chicks a few days ago) and some Animax (off-brand Calf Manna pretty much). So it was a good day. Now I'm working on homework. My boer doe and Nigie doe are now eating a mix of a wet cob, animax, and dairy goat pellets. Should get them nice and fat before winter 

22.5 hours till I get Betty


----------



## Emzi00

Wow... ghost town over here...


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Icky!
> 
> I won't be around tonight though... Going to a friends house and mini golfing tomorrow... Just an FYI


Lucky! I LOVE mini golfing!


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Sarah, want me to ask Lacie what happened to the shaggy buck picture? :lol:


I guess you didn't yet....
That's okay though, I can't stay. Have fun in the ghost town! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I decided to make a cake instead


----------



## Emzi00

I still could... and then you'd be gone and she wouldn't be happy :laugh:
:tears: Bye I guess..


----------



## Emzi00

Ha, Sarah, I did!


----------



## Texaslass

Lacie, stop taunting us by coming on and posting one thing, then leaving without telling us!!!! :angry:


----------



## Emzi00

Well, she continued to text me :laugh: I think she's doing that just for you... and to be diabolical.... she's probably eating her cake..


----------



## Texaslass

Stuffing her face and giving me the cold shoulder!!!  JK, Lacie, though we know you like your sugar.


----------



## AmyBoogie

My project from the last 2 days. Another goat shed. I took that early. All we have left is the roof now.


----------



## Texaslass

Cool! Looks like fun.


----------



## ksalvagno

AmyBoogie said:


> My project from the last 2 days. Another goat shed. I took that early. All we have left is the roof now.


Very nice!


----------



## Emzi00

Well, I have to get up bright and early tomorrow to go to my brother's to help butcher chickens, then go to my little cousin's birthday party, so I can't stay up _to_ late tonight :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

I caught a grasshopper outside, and it was really cute. Lol. I brought it inside so I could get a cool picture of it while it was on my finger, but it warmed up and flew off when I brought it outside.. Then I dropped the camera... Haha.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> You know who I find very attractive?  Colton Dixon :drool: :lol:


Eew!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Colton Dixon is a Christian singer... who has amazing hair...


Amazing?! I think it's weird looking.. Corse I only seen like 2 pics of him lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Lucky! I LOVE mini golfing!


I stink at it! Lol! My friends soccer team is going and they all have to bring a friend so I her to go make a fool of myself in front of her whole team!


----------



## Emzi00

But he is  If you watch his music video for Never gone... yeah.. he's good looking... but that's just me..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'll have to watch it tonight with my friend


----------



## Emzi00

:wahoo:  Good! Lol, it was good


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol!!
I do like the song


----------



## Emzi00

Yeah, so do I 
But I like Red and you don't  :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No! I do not like Red!


----------



## Emzi00

I do, and Manafest, and switchfoot, and Jamie Grace, and Britt Nicole, and Tenth avenue north, and what do you know.. a Red song is playing on air1 right now!  :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I don't like Mannafest or Switchfoot much either lol!

Glad I don't have it on right now 

Well looks like I'm getting ready to head out the door... Gonna miss y'all! Don't write a book on me now!  lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOVE the song that's on now!  yay!


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh: I won't write a book.. at least not without anybody else on  :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Bye :wave: Have a good time :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! You could write a story for us all   lol!

Thanks  I will :hug:


----------



## Emzi00

Hmm.. a story... I can do that... y'all give me a half hour


----------



## emilieanne

Have I ever mentioned how much I hate being woke up? Lol 
My mom just came in my room YELLING at me to get up and eat dinner. I could care less if I miss dinner, I was having a GREAT sleep! D: 
Now my leg hurt for no sparing reason, weiiiiird! 
Ok, end rant!


----------



## Emzi00

So, once upon a time(so cliche right?lol) there was a girl who loved goats. She loved goats so much that she slept with them in their barn, her first word was goat, and she was constantly thinking of them. Her goats loved her back because of how amazing she was. One day she decided to go for a walk with her goats. She walked them all throughout town. All the people stopped and stared. She kept going and smiling all the while. 
She had so many goats that it could have been a parade! A bunch of kids lined up on the sidewalk waiting for her to throw out candy because in a way, it was a parade. She was approached by a kid,who asked where the candy was. So she went to the dollar store to get some. Her goats flooded in the store behind her, running amuck. Goats were EVERYWHERE! Eating pop tarts in aisle 6, nibbling on toilet paper in aisle 4, and behind the cash register, too. She grabbed a bag of candy, paid and headed back out, her goats following her. The kids were so grateful and happy that they asked her and her goats to come back every week! So the girl had her weekly goat parade every week until she turned 18, got kicked out of the house, and her parents sold all of her goats. 
The End.


----------



## Emzi00

Okay, that wasn't very good... and I don't feel like making another right now, so I can make another later, but I need some ideas


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie's on?!


----------



## NubianFan

The MOST amazing thing happened with the horses tonight.


----------



## goathiker

What was that?


----------



## goathiker

PEMCO commercials just for fun


----------



## goathiker




----------



## NubianFan

Well I am taking this Equine therapy class and we were role playing a session and I was playing the client who suffers from severe anxiety. (mock session, made up client) anyway I was pretending to be terrified of the horses and basically a fearful anxious person and they had set up this really hard activity for me where I had to get a horse to go into all four corners of the arena and in each corner was an obstacle, one was a crinkly tarp, one was hula hoops he had to step through, one was an alley way he had to walk through made of pool noodles and one was a circle he had to go into and turn around made out of traffic cones. I had to get him to go through all those obstacles with only a thin Christmas ribbon to guide him with.


----------



## goathiker

Sounds cool...What happened?


----------



## NubianFan

Soooooo..... I try a couple times with the ribbon and he won't budge, so I just wad the ribbon up and hold it in my free hand, and I started petting him and playing with his forelock and then I put my hand under his chin and got him to walk a couple of steps, so I just turned my back and started walking like I had him on a lead rope only I didn't I had nothing I wasn't even touching him, an he started following me. He followed me through every single obstacle and did everything I asked PERFECTLY. He couldn't have done it better if someone was riding him giving him cues. The Equine specialist the lady that owns him couldn't believe she said she was standing there with her mouth open telling the girl who was playing the role of therapist. "She doesn't even have the ribbon on him!"


----------



## Texaslass

Whoopsie! I liked your story before I got to the end, Emma.  why does it have a sad ending?


----------



## goathiker

Wow, that's neat. I love it when that kind of stuff happens. I'm always amazed at how animals can size up people and children so accurately. Most of my animals love children but, let my sister bring some of hers over you won't find an animal in site. Hers are the definition of out of control monsters. 


That sounds like a really fun course you're taking. It will be an awesome part of your job.


----------



## Texaslass

Yeah, that's really cool, Leslie!


----------



## NubianFan

It is a truly fun course and my instructor wants me to get double certified as an Equine Therapist and an Equine Specialist. And I think I am going to do it too.

It was really neat, most animals respond really well to me. I do home visits in clients houses and I can't tell you the times an animal that is usually very standoffish of strangers has cuddled up in my lap and went to sleep. But that just BLEW me away. I mean I know a lot about horses and how to read their body language and herd dynamics and all of that but at one point he had to turn at a RIGHT angle from me to follow me through that chute thing and he STILL did it. I am still shocked. And I was so focused on it I couldn't see my teacher, or classmates or the equine specialist but apparently they were all dumbfounded. Especially the Equine Specialist because she knows horses and knows her horse and it was totally unheard of to her for him to do that.


----------



## goathiker

Wow...I love it.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Joining the party again... whoop whoop.... :laugh:


----------



## NubianFan

That kinda made up for the fact that I spent all day writing papers.


----------



## NubianFan

Graduate School is hard I am ready for it to be over, of course, one of the supervisors at work said, if grad school was easy everybody would be doing it. I guess she is right but I feel like I am coming in with one wing and on fire.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Alright only read a little cuz I gotta go to bed... I'm sorry! I'll read it tomorrow  alright G'night y'all!


----------



## goathiker

G'Night


----------



## NubianFan

I am fixing to crashola too, I got to be back in class at 8 in the morning....


----------



## Scottyhorse

I actually made some progress with my Boer doe today! She stayed in place after I set her up for 35-40 seconds  Not long, but an improvement!


----------



## goathiker

Nice, she'll get there. They always act better in a strange place too'


Night Leslie


----------



## littlegoatgirl

goathiker said:


> Nice, she'll get there. They always act better in a strange place too'
> 
> Night Leslie


So true. I think they're scared and you're the only thing familiar, so they trust you a little more.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That is incredible Leslie, way cool. I've seen amazing people like that only a handful of times in my life. I seen a few men take could take a wild, bucking, biting, stallion (or mare, gelding, etc), and be able to ride them like they were dead broke in half an hour of being around them! You just have to have the right temperment, mind, respect and understanding to be able to get a horse to trust you like that, and that is something I dont have. 
One of the best ways you could see somebody who can tame a horse like that (for lack of a better word) would be to watch the movie call Buck, I love that movie!

This is the movie http://buckthefilm.com/ they have it on netflix.


----------



## Texaslass

Well, good night everybody! Didn't meant to stay up this late, got distracted pinning tons of adorable goats onto my pinterest page.  :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

No shaggy buck, Lacie? *pouts*


----------



## goathiker

Good Night Sarah


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I have to find the old catalog he was in first! I did say I have to 'dig up that picture" didn't I?  But yeah its a catalog from the 80's or early 90's


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Good night, to the people that went to bed.


----------



## Texaslass

'K, but I expect to see the shaggy buck in the morning! :lol:
Lol, good night for real!  :wave:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Good night :wave: I'm probably leaving here soon, might watch a movie, who knows!


----------



## Scottyhorse

I think I'll be leaving too, Night ladies! All ladies here, right? :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Wait, have a question for Jill. Have you ever seens a goats face swell up after worming them?
I wormed everybody on the 1st, and one of them was acting weird after I wormed her (wormed with Valbazen, first time I've ever used it), a few hours after I wormed her she kept slinging her head around and sometimes was grunting, and walking while slinging her head around. A bit later she was acting ok, then the next moring she was acting find but her face was super puffy. Her face was like that all day and part of the next moring, but it was fine by the afternoon. 
Think she was allergic to it or something?


----------



## goathiker

Sounds like an allergy. Probably just give her a couple benedrils before you worm next time. One of mine is allergic to the carrier in bo'se that's all I do for him. So far it's worked.


----------



## goathiker

I've never used Valbazen. The reading I've done says that it's a super inflammatory wormer anyway.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Oh I have a showing question.. When, during a show, are you allowed to pinch down a does topline?


----------



## emilieanne

Absolutely! 
I do it all the time! 
But try & train your doe to stay down for a while when you do it. 
It looks better then if you were to constantly be doing it.


----------



## AmyBoogie

Good Morning everyone!
Hoping to get my 2 big girls into their new shed today or tomorrow.

Emma - why such a sad ending to the story? 

Leslie - that sounds incredible with the horse! That experience really does make up for all the papers 

And thanks to Jill for the videos; I started clicking through, watching others, I found this one about goat tears:


----------



## enchantedgoats

morming everyone!! well. the boys did great at the fall fest opted out of the scarcrow competion. but bradley got a blue on his pie and won the the pupkin carving contest.just looked outside rain,l so much for getting the outside stuff done today.


----------



## emilieanne

Morning!! 
Gahhhh I forgot to say that. Guess I'm going baby crazy too much! 
Anyone else on the baby craze boat?


----------



## HerdQueen

Good morning! And yes! I have 2 does(keeping fingers crossed) bred, then I HAVE to space about a month, because I don't want to miss any kiddings. Then it's on but hopefully not all at the same time like last year, although exciting 15 kids born the same week was a little much.


----------



## Texaslass

I'm having a very hard time saying no to all our does that I had decided to breed later, lol. Hopefully one will be bred this week. I can't wait for kids! 

Amy, that video is hilarious. :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Sarah, Amy, it had a sad ending because I couldn't think of a happy one... and it shocked the readers :lol:
Okay, I have to go. See y'all tonight


----------



## emilieanne

I don't even have one of my does bred and I'm going CRAZY!


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

Good Morning everyone here!!


----------



## Texaslass

emilieanne said:


> I don't even have one of my does bred and I'm going CRAZY!


I though you said you had 3 out of 4 bred? :shrug: Maybe I'm remembering wrong.


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

It is Saturday,Everyone goes crazy (Or just me)


----------



## emilieanne

Texaslass said:


> I though you said you had 3 out of 4 bred? :shrug: Maybe I'm remembering wrong.


No, you're right  
I'm saying one of them isn't bred. Phoebe.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Morning all :wave: I'm a wreck from sleeping the wrong way a few days ago, everything hurts! :lol: It's all good though, today will be a productive day if I do all the things I plan on doing! Lute shots, banding horns, cleaning kennels, halloween decorating, dishes (freaking hate dishes!) and possibly cleaning the bird room. 

Thanks Jill! I didn't know it was known to do that, will do the Benadryl next time


----------



## Texaslass

:laugh: Have fun, Lacie! Except when you're banding horns. 
Is your hair actually/still orange and black?? :ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You bet it is!


----------



## nchen7

so...I believe I've turned into Wile E. Coyote... our dog killed another feral chicken, this time she was rearing a chick. chick is about a month old, so not quite fully feathered. she is now an orphan. I've been trying for the past 24 hrs to catch her, but those little things are HARD TO CATCH! so I put out a haveaheart trap...hopefully that'll get her. she's been alive for 36 hrs, which is great, but it monsooned today...I hope she doesn't get over chilled tonight. sigh. why must I worry so much???


----------



## emilieanne

Because you care.... 
That sounds like me today. 
I had to get some chicks & the person I was getting them from said "if you can catch those babies (walkin in the woods with moma) then you can have them! 
Of course, I try. 
Yeah, moma tried to attack my face!!!! D: 
No thanks.... Lol


----------



## littlegoatgirl

So tired... Soccer tourney... Watchin such a sad movie! :tears: 

Where is everyone??? Why so dead today!?
I might be dying my hair red/orange!!!!!!  for Halloween, but maybe keep it in longer


----------



## Emzi00

I was butchering chickens with my brother today. It probably makes me sound cold, but I had lots of fun doing it.  I was covered head to toe in blood. :lol: I'm so weird that I enjoyed it. :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

OMGosh that sounds so fun!!!


----------



## Emzi00

It was.  One of them scratched me, but I got it back, I chopped it's head off :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Oh gosh, the place I got Billie from is selling all their goats, just saw it on craigslist... even her mom. I do not need more goats, I do not need more goats, I do not need more goats....
Okay, I do, but I need them from Lacie...


----------



## emilieanne

I don't know how y'all do that!! Lol 
I was workin most the day then had to figure out what I'm gunna do, I'm home alone the whole night


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

Watch a movie or look at your goats or chat with us


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Oh gosh, the place I got Billie from is selling all their goats, just saw it on craigslist... even her mom. I do not need more goats, I do not need more goats, I do not need more goats....
> Okay, I do, but I need them from Lacie...


Wow, how tempting! 

I haven't ever butchered chickens, but I'm pretty sure I would enjoy it. :laugh: I don't like chickens.....


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> It was.  One of them scratched me, but I got it back, I chopped it's head off :lol:


Haha sounds like fun!!!!!


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> Wow, how tempting!
> 
> I haven't ever butchered chickens, but I'm pretty sure I would enjoy it. :laugh: I don't like chickens.....


 Yeah, tempting, tested neg. for CAE CL and johnes... and milks a gallon and a half at peak... but I don't have the money, and don't have enough hay for that many goats through the winter  And if I were to get her then I definitely wouldn't be able to get one from Lacie..

It's fun, I don't like them either, well not a lot. Yeah, you get to rip them into pieces


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, much to Sarah's dismay, I banded the horns on the triplet does and their mom. I'm still gonna band the wethers horns since they are just as big as the does and her bands turned out great (better than two of the doelings). 
And I'm gonna divise a plan for Abner and his massive horns (diabolical plan for him is to take his horns off, show him, get a good show record on him, and sell him for some cash-ola!  ).....

But, thats about all I got done today  Oh well, on the plus side I at least got that done, AND I didn't mutilate myself doing it either, such the unuaually clumsy person I am, I'm amazed. But I still am going to give the lute probably tonight. If not tonight then in the morning!


----------



## Emzi00

What?!?!?!!! Lacie?! Show him?! :lol: 
I managed not to mutilate myself either today


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah show him, I mean, you can buy a buck, or you can buy a _buck_. They sell much quicker if they have a good title on them  
Plus there is hardly any Oberhaslis in California, it wouldnt be hard to get a title on him. He looks good enough.


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh: So how are you going to get those massive horns off him? :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well.... I was thinking baling wire, and twist it tighter everyday, but that might be a bit much.... Maybe have a vet come out? I dont know, just let me think.....I'll come up with something..... :lol:

So did you get to eat any of those chickens you killed?


----------



## Emzi00

Just a bit much :lol:

Not yet, have some in the fridge, I got 3 breasts and 3 drumsticks out of the about 20 I killed for my brother, not to mention cleaning them  I think I got ripped off :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I would have made off with a few whole chickens! You most definately got ripped off! :lol: I don't know about you, but I hope that their horns come off in a timely fashion! I'm gonna flip out if they never come off! Table flippin' mad  :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

Would the big size bands, like the ones for calves, fit around his horns? If they would, you could do that, then just burn what's left over like heck and hope none grows back :shrug:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh and what's the ad of the herd they are selling, I just wanna see what they all looked like  You can pm it to me or something.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I am thinking about the calf banders, but the problem is I still dont know if they would fit over them, and his horns are pretty close set, so I may not be able to get them on where they need to be. :shrug: I dont know, I'll see what I can do. I may do a nerve block and saw them off with ob wire, and take the disbudding iron to his horns, and them wrap his head.


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I would have made off with a few whole chickens! You most definately got ripped off! :lol: I don't know about you, but I hope that their horns come off in a timely fashion! I'm gonna flip out if they never come off! Table flippin' mad  :ROFL:


 I don't care if I got ripped off, I had SO much fun killing them, they were fun to watch run around with their heads chopped off :lol: Did you know they can still make chicken sounds with their head chopped off? :lol:
I think the horns should come off in a timely fasion  :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well.... I was thinking baling wire, and twist it tighter everyday, but that might be a bit much.... Maybe have a vet come out? I dont know, just let me think.....I'll come up with something..... :lol:
> 
> So did you get to eat any of those chickens you killed?


Power saw.

KIDDING, KIDDING!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I did not know that! Learn something new everyday 

I'm hungry, I think it's gonna be a roast for dinner though....not too fond of roast, but I guess I'll eat it  :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> I don't care if I got ripped off, I had SO much fun killing them, they were fun to watch run around with their heads chopped off :lol: Did you know they can still make chicken sounds with their head chopped off? :lol:
> I think the horns should come off in a timely fasion  :lol:


What? How!? I'm so jealous!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

littlegoatgirl said:


> Power saw.
> 
> KIDDING, KIDDING!


The thought did cross my mind.... then I thought again! :slapfloor: :ROFL:

It would end badly....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm too tired to read all those pages to night  work was CRAZY!! Urg!


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> The thought did cross my mind.... then I thought again! :slapfloor: :ROFL:
> 
> It would end badly....


 Wait, lets think sanely about this... That would be so awesome! :lol: :ROFL:

Okay, I'm kidding...


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> What? How!? I'm so jealous!!!


 Well, their trachea was still there so that could've been how.. but it was hilarious..


----------



## Scottyhorse

Betty is here! Left at about 10 AM and didn't get back till 4PM. I'm tired from that long drive. Then she peed all over my moms car :ROFL::ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I think you are just as macabre and warped as I am! 


Futher good news! I found my tubing syringe, with the catheter tip, so I can mix the copper with some yogurt and squirt it in their mouth instead of fighting with them!


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah Betty! Any pics?


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I think you are just as macabre and warped as I am!


 Are you just now figuring this out?! :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

Scottyhorse said:


> Betty is here! Left at about 10 AM and didn't get back till 4PM. I'm tired from that long drive. Then she peed all over my moms car :ROFL::ROFL:


That s one way to get people you do not enjoy back:ROFL:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Yeah Betty! Any pics?


I can go get some..  She got tattooed this morning (three years after birth :laugh: ) AND pulled from her babies AND moved to a new house! So she is stressed, but I can get some


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> The thought did cross my mind.... then I thought again! :slapfloor: :ROFL:
> 
> It would end badly....


Haha yes, probably with a goat head laying on the floor :slapfloor:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh can't wait to see pics of her!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That's ok, I for the life of me cannot remember if I tattooed my doe Gracie, but I freaking hope I did, because I still havent sent in her papers..... I'm working on it! :lol:


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

Poor Betty!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Are you just now figuring this out?! :ROFL: :slapfloor:


I had to be sure.....

:ROFL: I didnt want to jump the gun before I solidly knew


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> That's ok, I for the life of me cannot remember if I tattooed my doe Gracie, but I freaking hope I did, because I still havent sent in her papers..... I'm working on it! :lol:


That has to do with your old age  :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^ :ROFL: haha!!


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I had to be sure.....
> 
> :ROFL: I didnt want to jump the gun before I solidly knew


 Well, you should've jumped the gun! And now you solidly know.. :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> That has to do with your old age  :ROFL:


 Pshhht!! Old age?!?! Dinosaur age!! Velociraptor!!! :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Pshhht!! Old age?!?! Dinosaur age!! Velociraptor!!! :lol:


Lacie, you are ancient history


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

littlegoatgirl said:


> That has to do with your old age  :ROFL:


Maybe! I _think_ I did, because I _normally_ always tattoo everything....but sometimes, I just dont have it all together. :lol:

I did tattoo the oberhaslis though!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Oh Lacie! I find it odd that you are so intricate and stuff about everything else, but you forgot that!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Velociraptor?! :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> but sometimes, I just dont have it all together. :lol:


 I think we've all concluded that!  :slapfloor:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Velociraptor?! :ROFL:


 Oh Yeah!! :slapfloor:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

littlegoatgirl said:


> Oh Lacie! I find it odd that you are so intricate and stuff about everything else, but you forgot that!


Well, like I said, I _*THINK*_ I tattooed her, but..... Stuff happens.

I know, I can remember the EXACT time and date something was born 30 years ago, but things like that slip my mind  I mean if I don't remember doing it recently, I'm not sure if I did it or not. Or sometimes you really think you did something, but it turns out that you just imagined it all!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That's cool, I can be a Velociraptor! :laugh:


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie, why don't you just check her ears? :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That's part two of the problem! I keep forgetting to look! :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Lacie, why don't you just check her ears? :lol:


That's what I was thinking!


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> That's part two of the problem! I keep forgetting! :lol:


 :doh: Just set an alarm on your phone!  :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> That's part two of the problem! I keep forgetting! :lol:


Haha!! :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ok, ok, I'll take a flashlight with me when I do the lute shots! There, its set in my mind now!


----------



## Emzi00

Oye, I have school work to do tomorrow


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Bummer! Hope it goes fast! But why do you have homework on a sunday?


----------



## Emzi00

Because I was to busy to do it today... :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok.. Shower then bed for me *yawn* night all  :wave:


----------



## Emzi00

Night Skyla! :wave:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Night  
Talk to ya tomorrow afternoon


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Because I was to busy to do it today... :ROFL:


Haha same here 

It's storming and POURING here. Like we haven't had rain in a while so now it's like there was one of those buckets that slowly fills with water then dumps on you is dumping on us, except it's a giant bucket ad it falls in the form of raindrops.

Just to give you a picture- I ran down to close the goats (they'll flood otherwise because they kicked all their straw out) and I came back and was soaked head to toe. And half that time I was in the barn! Yikes!


----------



## Emzi00

It rained here to Sarah.. not that drastically though..


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Skyla


Hey Lacie, what about a California bander for that buck. The one that puts surgical tubing on real tight.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I'm bored.... Anyone have ideas on fun stuff to do?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh, BTW Emma... Colton Dixon's hair is ugly!  and that video was kinda weird... And I am tired so I almost cried at the end lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Night Jill.

I really gotta get up lol! I'm too lazy to get in the shower


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> I'm bored.... Anyone have ideas on fun stuff to do?


Go annoy Lacie


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Oh, BTW Emma... Colton Dixon's hair is ugly!  and that video was kinda weird... And I am tired so I almost cried at the end lol!


Okay, the video is _kinda_ weird... but his hair is gorgeous!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Okay, the video is kinda weird... but his hair is gorgeous!


No way! It's ugly!


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> No way! It's ugly!


Whatever :roll: I love it.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol! Well your weird 

Ok, so creepy.. Last night when my mom came to pick me up from work there was this guy sitting out in the parking lot and he have her a series feeling.. Well on the new today a sex offender is like 'on the loose' and my mom said it looks an awful lot like that guy... And he went 'missing' last night too.. And in the same town... Creepy! Esp cause I was out side doing carts then too!


----------



## Emzi00

That's scary! watch your back...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I hate going out there at night as it is! Lol! 

I will be! We have to have a tether thing to connect the carts, and it has two big metal hooks on either end, I swing it around as I walk lol! Let anyone who's got any ideas I'll hit em Over the head with it if I gotta!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok.. I'll BRB... HAVE to take a shower to night! Lol!! Be back in like 10 min.


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

I had mine!!


----------



## Emzi00

I need to take one too... ha, give me _15 minutes_ :lol:


----------



## pubgal83

So I bolused my goats today and the second one bite the tip off of the gun a goat friend gave me. This was my first time and not sure the best way to accomplish getting the pill down their throat without them chewing the capsule. The remaining I attempted to place the capsule inside the end of a probios tube but they ended up chewing the capsules. Is it ok that they chewed them up?


----------



## goathiker

It's fine. The copper is harder then their teeth. You may need to do them again sooner but, it won't hurt them any.


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

I take like for ever and take all the hot water(One way to get back at my brother)


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Lol! Well your weird
> 
> Ok, so creepy.. Last night when my mom came to pick me up from work there was this guy sitting out in the parking lot and he have her a series feeling.. Well on the new today a sex offender is like 'on the loose' and my mom said it looks an awful lot like that guy... And he went 'missing' last night too.. And in the same town... Creepy! Esp cause I was out side doing carts then too!


Um, that's creepy!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Um, that's creepy!


Your tellin' me!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Haha I just showered! Night y'all! Have a good night, sleep well, and Skyla, might wanna sleep with a knife next to your bed just in case


----------



## Scottyhorse

Heeeeere's Betty!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha!! I actually have one! Lol! I took it out of my purse when I went somewhere that it wouldn't have been a good idea to bring lol! Do it's been on my night stand lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> Heeeeere's Betty!!


What a pretty girl


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Awwww!!!  congrats! :balloons: :fireworks: :stars: she's a beauty!

I feel terrible, what was your name again scottyhorse? Did you tell us or no?  sorry, I forget things...


----------



## Scottyhorse

Another


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Haha!! I actually have one! Lol! I took it out of my purse when I went somewhere that it wouldn't have been a good idea to bring lol! Do it's been on my night stand lol!


Haha that's funny! I actually asked for a pocketknife for Christmas!!! My dad said maybe so... Fingers crossed! 
It's be nice to have to cut the twine on the hay bales, instead if being prehistoric like I usually am and using a sharpish rock! (It takes forever)!  :lol: I'm so weird...


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Scottyhorse said:


> Another


 what a sweetie!


----------



## Scottyhorse

littlegoatgirl said:


> Awwww!!!  congrats! :balloons: :fireworks: :stars: she's a beauty!
> 
> I feel terrible, what was your name again scottyhorse? Did you tell us or no?  sorry, I forget things...


Umm, you can uh, look at my sig... :ROFL:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Scottyhorse said:


> Umm, you can uh, look at my sig... :ROFL:


I'm on my iPod so I can't... BURN!   :ROFL:


----------



## Sylvie

Emzi00 said:


> Did you know they can still make chicken sounds with their head chopped off? :lol:


Check this story out:
http://www.uselessinformation.org/headless_chicken/index.html


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Haha that's funny! I actually asked for a pocketknife for Christmas!!! My dad said maybe so... Fingers crossed! It's be nice to have to cut the twine on the hay bales, instead if being prehistoric like I usually am and using a sharpish rock! (It takes forever)!  :lol: I'm so weird...


Lol! I have one in my barn coat pocket so I had my old one in my purse cause I almost always find a need for one lol! It's nothing fancy but it cuts stuff up lol!

Hopefully you get one!  
Lol! Hey what ever works  lol! When I worked at the horse farm and we couldn't find anything to cut the bales open we would use a shedding blade lol! It took a little longer but it worked lol! Then we started putting a steak knife in a crack in the wall ROFL!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> Another


How cute!  love her beard


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> How cute!  love her beard


Me too  Once she isn't scared, (will take a while, the breeder has over 200 goats right now with all the kids) I want to braid it


----------



## Scottyhorse

littlegoatgirl said:


> I'm on my iPod so I can't... BURN!   :ROFL:


:doh::ROFL: AHH! Well it's Sydney


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Scottyhorse said:


> Me too  Once she isn't scared, (will take a while, the breeder has over 200 goats right now with all the kids) I want to braid it


Haha that's be cute...

Sydney


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Goodnight for real this time, I kinda lied last time...

Skyla, I should do that, being a steak knife down...


----------



## Scottyhorse

Night! :wave:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Awe kk.. Night  

Haha! 

ROFL!! My leg is like spazzing out all on its own right now haha!! I hate it when it does that! But it's kinda funny!


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Sarah


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

Night everyone


----------



## Emzi00

I'll be right back... I'm going to look for something to snack on...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yay Emma's back


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Eeww! Red is on!


----------



## Emzi00

What song?!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It was hold me Now.. It's over! 

Now Speak Life by Toby Mac is on  I like that one!


----------



## Emzi00

But I love that song... I have a deep emotional attachment to it.... really..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Anyone else having trouble attaching pics? It won't let me on the app!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> But I love that song... I have a deep emotional attachment to it.... really..


That one is ok.. For red... But I don't like them


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> That one is ok.. For red... But I don't like them


Wrong, that one is amazing, wonderful, awe inspiring, fantastic.... even if you don't like them, that song is the best!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

If you say so....
Lol!


----------



## Emzi00

I do say so!  I absolutely love it so so so much....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok.. It's 11 and I didn't go to bed last night till 1 so... I'm tired! Lol!

I'm gonna head to bed.. Night Emma  :wave:


----------



## Emzi00

Okay, good night...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Maybe I'll get you the red CD for Christmas then  :lol: 

It's a good song.. I guess... I just don't like them.. And I think there are plenty of other songs I like much more lolb


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Okay, good night...


Awes. Don't be sad  be glad!  :ROFL:

See told ya I was tired :lol: haha!!


----------



## Emzi00

:lol: I just like that one song... their other ones are okay... but I do like them.. and I like third day...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I like Third Day too


----------



## Emzi00

:dance: Third Day for everybody! :wahoo: lol, got a little excited there! :lol:


----------



## ksalvagno

Hey, have you guys seen this? http://www.teenmania.com/surge-joins-biggest-names-christian-music/

Possibly coming to a theater near you. Sounds really interesting.


----------



## Emzi00

Whoa! That sounds awesome Karen!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> :dance: Third Day for everybody! :wahoo: lol, got a little excited there! :lol:


LOL! I noticed  haha!!



ksalvagno said:


> Hey, have you guys seen this? http://www.teenmania.com/surge-joins-biggest-names-christian-music/ Possibly coming to a theater near you. Sounds really interesting.


That looks pretty cool! I think I heard about it on Air 1 actually... Of corse the 19th I'm busy :roll: maybe I can get my friend to go on the 16th if I can find it close and I don't have to work! Thanks Karen!


----------



## ksalvagno

I heard about it on American Family Radio and let my nieces and nephews know about it too. Sounds so good I would love to go!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh it's the 9th and 16th! Haha! Hmm.. Will have to see if it's anywhere close by!


----------



## Emzi00

Ooh! Skyla, did you hear about that movie Grace Unplugged? That one sounded good too


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I should tell my youth group about it! Would be fun to go together for it!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Ooh! Skyla, did you hear about that movie Grace Unplugged? That one sounded good too


Yah I did! I wanna see it!! Sounded good!


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I should tell my youth group about it! Would be fun to go together for it!


I would too, but well, my youth group is almost nonexistent, falling apart  I'd love to go see it with them too..


----------



## ksalvagno

Emzi00 said:


> I would too, but well, my youth group is almost nonexistent, falling apart  I'd love to go see it with them too..


Maybe you can suggest going to this and trying to get it back together. :shrug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> I would too, but well, my youth group is almost nonexistent, falling apart  I'd love to go see it with them too..


Mine is too  it's only like 6-7 of us and we don't really do anything anymore... So... Yah...


----------



## Emzi00

ksalvagno said:


> Maybe you can suggest going to this and trying to get it back together. :shrug:


We don't have a youth leader anymore, but I can tell the group about it and maybe we could get someone to step up to take us, it sounds really great


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ugg! I got a wicked paper cut on a beer box at work today  those are the worst I swear!


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Mine is too  it's only like 6-7 of us and we don't really do anything anymore... So... Yah...


Yeah, same here..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> We don't have a youth leader anymore, but I can tell the group about it and maybe we could get someone to step up to take us, it sounds really great


That stinks 
Hopefully it works out and y'all can go see it together!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Yeah, same here..


Sure stinks... I mean even just getting together and hanging out is fun! We don't have to go somewhere all the time.. It's just nice being with friends


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Sure stinks... I mean even just getting together and hanging out is fun! We don't have to go somewhere all the time.. It's just nice being with friends


Yeah, I know what you mean  We usually go to this concert called Hope Rising every fall, but I don't know if that's happening this year either. Usually this band New World Son is there.. you should look them up


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That sounds cool! I will!


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh: Don't tell me that you don't like them though... :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I don't like them....


ROFL! Jk  I do  they are cool! Catchy songs! At least the one I listened to so far lol!


----------



## Emzi00

:ROFL: Good! Their good live too!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It's kinda funny cause I'm not really into Blues that much, but I do like them 

I bet !


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh: Okay, weren't you going to bed? :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah but you started talking again lol! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

So should I stop or should I not?


----------



## goathiker

Lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! 
I can talk some more  hehe! I'm googling random stuff now too lol!


----------



## ksalvagno

Emzi00 said:


> So should I stop or should I not?


Isn't it getting late for you too? I know you are in the same time zone as me and it is 11:39pm here!


----------



## Emzi00

Sarah is on


----------



## Emzi00

ksalvagno said:


> Isn't it getting late for you too? I know you are in the same time zone as me and it is 11:39pm here!


Late to me is like 3:00 in the morning :lol: But I'll probably be in bed before long


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! This is late for me! Haha! I'm a got to bed at a decent time and wake up late kinda gal lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Sarah is on


 *sigh* you stalking again Emma?  :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> *sigh* you stalking again Emma?  :lol:


Noooooooooooo..... she's leaving a trail of likes :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

No, she's not, I'm liking stuff!


----------



## Texaslass

Don't do that!! :angry:
Edit: post at the same time that is.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Noooooooooooo..... she's leaving a trail of likes :lol:


ROFL!! :slapfloor:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> No, she's not, I'm liking stuff!


It's her mad stalker skills don't ya know  not your liking of stuff :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

I was just going to catch up real quick, blast it, but y'all wrote soooo much it took me forever to read! * huff*


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh: Y'all crack me up!


----------



## Texaslass

I really must go to bed-I thought y'all would be gone by now, so I wasn't counting on having to join in the conversation. :roll:


----------



## Emzi00

:tears: :tear: :tears: Bye Sarah  :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thank you, I try  Now to get all the kings horses and all the kings me so they can put Emma back together again!  Thank you! Thank you *bows over and over* I'll be here all week!  :ROFL: :ROFL: see what happens when I'm too tired!?
Scary stuff.. That's what!


----------



## Texaslass

Oh, it cooled off this evening!! First cool night all summer! :stars: :leap:


----------



## goathiker

Sarah doesn't like us eeny more ):


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Awe night Sarah


----------



## Texaslass

Just had to throw that out there, okay I'm gone! :wave: :hug:
Don't worry, I'll be back (sometime)


----------



## Texaslass

goathiker said:


> Sarah doesn't like us eeny more ):


What?! So not true, who's spreading these vicious rumors?!


----------



## Emzi00

:slapfloor: Oh Skyla :lol:

Sarah, that sounds great!


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Sarah I don't know wasn't me


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> :slapfloor: Oh Skyla :lol: Sarah, that sounds great!


 hehe!! Told ya I was tired! I mean i was quoting trash bag slogans an hour ago, your surprised I made it to nursery rhymes?! Oh you just wait! I get weirded then this! ROFL!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> G'Night Sarah I don't know wasn't me


Lol!!

Night Sarah... *snuffle* 
Oops! I mean sniffle! If I snuffle dose that make me suffaluffagus??? Did I spell that right?? Man I'm up way to late! :slapfloor:


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh: I might regret saying this, but Skyla I think that you should go to bed :lol: You're getting a bit loopy!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! I'm thinking that might be a good idea! :laugh: 

Such odd things pop into my head when I'm tired! I don't know where it comes from! Can you imagine if I was on anastesia(sp?)?! ROFL!! Of now THAT would be FUNNY!!!


----------



## Emzi00

Okay, night girly! :hug: Go sleep!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok ok.. *yawn* 
Good night all  :wave: I'll talk to ya tomorrow when I get home from church


----------



## goathiker

Night Skyla


----------



## Emzi00

Night!


----------



## Emzi00

I should go as well.. see y'all later!


----------



## goathiker

See ya later Emma. Guess it's time to go soak in the tub.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Night all.. For real this time! 

Night Jill, Night Emma, I can start quoting 'Good Night Moon' now if ya want!  lol! No for real I'm going to bed before i have to get tooth picks to hold my eyes open!


----------



## ksalvagno

Night all! :wave:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Anyone on? I just owned my mom and brother in a game of sorry


----------



## NubianFan

I just got here.


----------



## NubianFan

And now I am leaving because everyone else already has...


----------



## Scottyhorse

I have green ink on my arm now.. Lol


----------



## nchen7

emilieanne said:


> Because you care....
> That sounds like me today.
> I had to get some chicks & the person I was getting them from said "if you can catch those babies (walkin in the woods with moma) then you can have them!
> Of course, I try.
> Yeah, moma tried to attack my face!!!! D:
> No thanks.... Lol


LOL

I put the trap out yesterday, and nothing. I don't hear chirping today. 
I don't think she made it through the rain. so sad..... dang dog. he's for sure not coming with me to Canada!


----------



## enchantedgoats

good morning or morning at least! 
went out to dinner with my high school boyfriend and his wife last night. i know it sounds weird. but we do this once or twice a year. he is in very poor health with early onset dementia. but his wife is so nice, and when she cant stand it anymore she calls me and we all go out.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sounds nice


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok Emma! No way can I stay up like that again any time soon!!! I can still barely hold my eyes open!! LOL!! :lol:


----------



## emilieanne

Mornin guys! 
I DEFIANTLY did not ready alllll those 12 pages I missed. 
Plans for today anyone? Lol


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

emilieanne said:


> Mornin guys!
> I DEFIANTLY did not ready alllll those 12 pages I missed.
> Plans for today anyone? Lol


Don't blame you


----------



## emilieanne

cowgirlboergoats said:


> Don't blame you


Hahahahaha! Yeah, and with these old farts (lacie  ) the conversation has GOT to be off the wall!


----------



## enchantedgoats

my plans for today are to not let myself get overly depressed about the air suspension leak in my car my son in law is going to see if he can fix it if not it'll have to go to the shop and that will cost big bucks i'm sure 
well so much for that plan he just came in and said shocks are blown and he doesnt have the equipment to fix it. oh special!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

emilieanne said:


> Hahahahaha! Yeah, and with these old farts (lacie  ) the conversation has GOT to be off the wall!


Oh it was interesting!! ROFL!! The last few pages may be worth reading! Haha!


----------



## enchantedgoats

so yesterday i found some really cool goat fabric on ebay there are 2 kinds one with dairy goats and one with meat goats. for those of you who are making goat coats or decorations,etc. just thought i'd let you know.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh that's cool!! Will have to have my mom take a look!


----------



## HerdQueen

Wanna see what my 6 year old did yesterday? He got half way up and got scared started crying. I think I was just as scared for him! But I cheered for him and he continued tears and all. Got to the top grabbed the rope with a death grip and jumped! CAN I DO IT AGAIN?!


----------



## HerdQueen

Sorry they didn't upload re-trying


----------



## Emzi00

Skyla!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 17 likes!?!?!!!!!!


----------



## ksalvagno

Well you guys will be having more fun than me. I will be continuing to prime my hallway walls with oil based paint as soon as I get to the store and buy more.


----------



## NubianFan

enchantedgoats said:


> my plans for today are to not let myself get overly depressed about the air suspension leak in my car my son in law is going to see if he can fix it if not it'll have to go to the shop and that will cost big bucks i'm sure
> well so much for that plan he just came in and said shocks are blown and he doesnt have the equipment to fix it. oh special!!


Shoot! I am sorry. Just a thought, do you have a school that teaches automotive repairs near you? We have one here that used to be connected to the vo-tech but is now connected with the state university. Theyused to fix cars just for the cost of the parts, because they want the students to have the experience of working on real cars with real day to day problems. I don't know if you have anything like that but it is worth a try, usually the labor is what is so expensive in car repairs.


----------



## NubianFan

My plans for the day, go to the university library and print out articles for my research paper. Work on that paper. If possible look at tractors for dad while in town, (they are closed today, so would just be driving and looking from the road what the local dealerships even have) Maybe get to do something fun, but I don't know what. Play with the goats a little, I have been so busy they are getting lonely.


----------



## NubianFan

HerdQueen said:


> Wanna see what my 6 year old did yesterday? He got half way up and got scared started crying. I think I was just as scared for him! But I cheered for him and he continued tears and all. Got to the top grabbed the rope with a death grip and jumped! CAN I DO IT AGAIN?!


Wow that is amazing he is braver than me! What did he think of the experience after it was over and he was successful doing it?


----------



## nchen7

alright...so I finally captured Pip Squeak, and got her inside. saw that she had blood around her neck, so I put some tea tree on it, put her in a box with some nice dry hay. went to check in on her...and she passed away. :'( the bf said at least she didn't die out in the cold, being scared for her life.


----------



## Emzi00

Awe... sorry bout that


----------



## enchantedgoats

NubianFan said:


> Shoot! I am sorry. Just a thought, do you have a school that teaches automotive repairs near you? We have one here that used to be connected to the vo-tech but is now connected with the state university. Theyused to fix cars just for the cost of the parts, because they want the students to have the experience of working on real cars with real day to day problems. I don't know if you have anything like that but it is worth a try, usually the labor is what is so expensive in car repairs.


thanks i'll call the votech near here but i dont know if they do auto repair.:mecry:


----------



## enchantedgoats

i was just watching the travel channel and they had a piece on Dr. John Brinkley of Milford, Ks. he made millions during the depression by transplanting goat testicles into people to cure anything from male impotence to migrains. very interesting. he did this thousands of times, and only lost 42 patients! of course the families of those 42 sued and he ended up broke, but it was interesting.


----------



## Texaslass

Aw, sorry, nchen!  Poor pip squeak.

Mornin'!


----------



## Emzi00

Sarah!!!!!!!!!!! :dance:


----------



## ksalvagno

Enchantedgoats - that was great your son did that.

Nchen7 - sorry about the chick


----------



## Texaslass

So last night *I actually got cold!!!*(windows open, AC's still broke)
And even better, this morning-wait for it-...... I put on a _*sweater*_!!!!!!!!! lol
I think this summer was the longest one of my life. Night before last I was sleeping on top of my covers and they were wet with humidity. :/
Now it's like sixty, earlier it was cooler. But it's awesome! :leap:


----------



## Emzi00

And you think that's cold Sarah? :roll: Come on. I'm in tank tops in that weather. :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

No I don't think it's cold, but when you've been living in 106 degrees for like six months straight (barely exaggerating here!) it feels pretty cool!!


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh: But you think teens is cold? Lol, I'm kidding..


----------



## enchantedgoats

Emzi00 said:


> And you think that's cold Sarah? :roll: Come on. I'm in tank tops in that weather. :lol:


we laugh when it gets above sixty for the first time after new years, we talk about the girls in town are wearing tube tops and flip flops!


----------



## Texaslass

Yes I think teens are cold! We live on a hill that is perpetually windy, it's the wind chill that kills!
And come on, gimme a break, I was dying here, it finally cooled off, let me celebrate a little!! :lol:
I've only seen snow 3 times in my life. :tears: I'm deprived!


----------



## enchantedgoats

Texaslass said:


> Yes I think teens are cold! We live on a hill that is perpetually windy, it's the wind chill that kills!
> And come on, gimme a break, I was dying here, it finally cooled off, let me celebrate a little!! :lol:
> I've only seen snow 3 times in my life. :tears: I'm deprived!


you can come visit us in january we can sure cure that problem!!


----------



## Texaslass

I would love to!


----------



## enchantedgoats

ok, but remember we read those "racy" diana gabaldon books!! hey it helps us stay warm!!  when we read how cold Scotland is in winter and in the 1700's, we have no complaints


----------



## Emzi00

I think she should come visit us, we've got plenty of snow too


----------



## Scottyhorse

Another novel, no surprise.. LOL


----------



## Texaslass

I thought you'd abandoned us to go ride horses or something, Emma.


----------



## Emzi00

I abandoned you to go take care of the goats 
No, I've only been riding on Tuesdays for quite a while..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha!! You didn't like the 17 likes?! Haha! 

I'm on for a bit


----------



## Emzi00

It's all good Skyla :lol: Liked it, sure...


----------



## Texaslass

FYI, I'm wearing a sweater shirt AND a shawl right now.  :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

You make me sad Sarah... I'm wearing a tank top and shorts...


----------



## Texaslass

And what is the temperature in Michigan today?


----------



## Emzi00

About 70 which is really high for this time of year... I'd still be wearing this even if it was colder though


----------



## Texaslass

Well I wouldn't wear tank tops and shorts any time! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

I haven't until this summer. I never used to wear this, but I think I like it now


----------



## Texaslass

How hot is it in the summer there generally?


----------



## Emzi00

Anywhere from 80-100+ Usually somewhere in between..
How's your sister's rabbit?


----------



## Texaslass

You're stalking me, I am sure now!! :shocked:


----------



## Emzi00

I was looking through the threads you made, you know, just cause I was bored...


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Anywhere from 80-100+ Usually somewhere in between..
> How's your sister's rabbit?


Pfft! Okay, if that's all, then I am entirely allowed to rib you about how not hot that is if you're going to rib me about how not cold it is here. :lol:
That's extremely clement weather. There is a HUGE difference between 100 degrees and 106! Believe me, 106-110 makes you want. to. die. It's awful; if we didn't have air conditioning in the summers, I think we would. It's bad enough just having to go out to do chores.

The rabbit's fine, she's grown a lot since she got her. I'm not a huge rabbit fan, but she is cute.


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh: Yeah, it doesn't get that hot here 

I had a Holland lop  But I sold him this year at fair.... for $70!!  :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It got over 100 here this year... HOT! Plus we have wicked humidity!  makes it 10x's worse! 

Wow good price! Lol!


----------



## Texaslass

Moola!  

Here, maybe this'll make you smile:


__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/524739794053897938/


----------



## enchantedgoats

we will have a bunch of those soon, forthat kind of money the shipping is worth it.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ahh! Way too cute Sarah!


----------



## Emzi00

Yeah, it was a GREAT price!
 Sarah that's too funny! :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

We sell our 'mutt bunnies' for like $15-$20 sometimes $25 lol! But they aren't pedigreed or anything...


----------



## Texaslass

:


Emzi00 said:


> I was looking through the threads you made, you know, just cause I was bored...


It feels like I'm getting a background check done or something. Hope you don't dig up anything dirty!  :lol: jk :shades:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^ haha!!


----------



## Texaslass

I'm tired of sitting, think I'll go.... do something.


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> :
> 
> It feels like I'm getting a background check done or something. Hope you don't dig up anything dirty!  :lol: jk :shades:


I always go back to see if people introduced themselves, and if they did, how... 
:ROFL: Don't worry, haven't found anything :shades:


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> We sell our 'mutt bunnies' for like $15-$20 sometimes $25 lol! But they aren't pedigreed or anything...


I know......


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Doing a background check on me now too?! Gosh! :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

It's on your website!!!!!! :doh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh! It is?! I thought I took it down! Huh.. Oh well.. We don't have any for sale :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Oh I'm sorry, I don't check your site daily  *intense sarcasm*


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL!! Well I took it off a whole ago when I changed up some stuff! I didn't know when you last looked at it! Lol!


----------



## Emzi00

That's nice


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

to you too! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

I need to do my homework soon...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Icky! Have fun with that! Lol!

Soo... Any one have breeding plans??


----------



## Emzi00

Mee! Well I sorta do..


----------



## enchantedgoats

not today.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

And what are they Emma?! Lol!

Well, just I general for the fall breeding season


----------



## enchantedgoats

i made some pumpkin soup for lunch, ate too much may need bloat medicine!!!
seriously, has anyone tried gasx on their goats? i was thinking it might be good to have on hand. what do you think?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I've heard Gas X is good for goats.. Never used it myself..


----------



## Emzi00

Well, I want to breed my doe to Windrush Farms WRJC Forte.. I need to send the guy an email, but I'm hoping to get her bred next month..
Um, you can see his dam at asheracres.com but don't trust the picture of him.. it may not be him :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Gonna go look!


----------



## enchantedgoats

i think i'm going to get some gasx just in case, seems like it would be alot easier to use then oil or kerosene or any of the other old fashioned remedies. yes we had a vet that used kerosene mixed with milk as a drench for bloat!! it worked!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Wow me likes him Emma!! :drool:

That is strange! I use baking soda and water mixed and drench them lol! Works for me..


----------



## Emzi00

I like him too Skyla


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

His dam is so nice!


----------



## Emzi00

Yeah she's great!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Agreed!


----------



## Emzi00

And you don't even like alpines!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Very true  but like I said, I appreciate a beautiful dairy doe!


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh: Yup!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hehe! 

Ugg. I so wish I could get a LaMancha buck this spring!


----------



## Texaslass

Lol y'all are funny.

Made some chocolate syrup.


----------



## Emzi00

I don't....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> I don't....


 What??? You don't want me to get my Munchkin buck?!?! *sniffle*


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> Lol y'all are funny.
> 
> Made some chocolate syrup.


Yes we is indeed! 

Out of organic what? :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Yes we is indeed!  Out of organic what? :lol:


We is we is!


----------



## Texaslass

I haven't figured out my "breeding plans" entirely yet. lol
I have the bucks, but I can't decide when to breed all our alpines and alpine/nubiens. (I'm pretty much the sole goat person here, so it's basically up to me, even though their not mine. )
We don't really want to buy icky cow's milk, so I;m trying to be patient and just breed one or two right now, then wait a while, for the others so we'll have them staggered, hopefully eliminating the need to buy milk. 
But I'm impatient and so are they! :hair:


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> What??? You don't want me to get my Munchkin buck?!?! *sniffle*


Noooo.... I want you to wait until you find an _amazing_ buck... that may not and probably won't happen this spring... cause... yeah....

I'm kidding, go get yourself a buck...


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Yes we is indeed!
> 
> Out of organic what? :lol:


Not organic, just cocoa and honey and sugar and water.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Noooo.... I want you to wait until you find an amazing buck... that may not and probably won't happen this spring... cause... yeah.... I'm kidding, go get yourself a buck...


LOL! Well, I want to put a reservation on an amazing doe!  but with my two other reservations I can't afford him and shipping  so I have to wait one more year.. *sniffle*


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> Not organic, just cocoa and honey and sugar and water.


Ooh, yum! :drool:


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Ooh, yum! :drool:


You could just use sugar, we used to. It's super easy, just equal parts of each thing, boil it for a couple minutes, remove from heat, and it's ready to use, unless you prefer to let it cool first.  I don't like chocolate milk, but the rest of my family loves it, sooo I guess it makes good chocolate milk.


----------



## Emzi00

That sounds pretty easy... I love chocolate milk


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Eeew! Chocolate milk is icky!


----------



## Emzi00

Lamanchas are icky  
Chocolate milk is delicious.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*gasp* how could you say such a thing?!  lol!

I don't like milk at all


----------



## Emzi00

What?? You don't like milk yet you have dairy goats? That's like a vegan sending an animal to slaughter!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL!! I like to cook with it.. I haven't liked milk in a long time.. I would rather drink cows milk though... If I HAVE to... Which is rare lol!


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Lamanchas are icky
> Chocolate milk is delicious.


Yes Lamanchas are icky (no offense, Skyla, Hallie is cute), but chocolate milk is gross, makes me feels like I have bloat. :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

I don't like cows.


----------



## Texaslass

Cow's milk is ickier than chocolate milk. bleh. Tastes like cow! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I think goats milk tastes like a goat! Lol!


----------



## Emzi00

How do you know what a goat tastes like?


----------



## usamagoat

HI THERE:wave:


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I think goats milk tastes like a goat! Lol!


Well it does a little (though less than cow's milk tastes like cow to me), but I like goat flavor better than cow flavor. :lol:
I so want to try horse milk one day, they milk them in Mongolia you know!


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> How do you know what a goat tastes like?


Well I take it to mean it tastes the way a stinky goat smells.


----------



## Emzi00

I need to do my homework.. for real this time... :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

usamagoat said:


> HI THERE:wave:


:wave: Hi!
Bye Emma!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> How do you know what a goat tastes like?


It tastes like a goat smells! Lol!

I like the smell of goat, and cow and horse.. But I don't like eating that smell! Lol!

I have never had raw cows milk.. And I don't think pasteurized cows milk tastes like cow lol


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> Well I take it to mean it tastes the way a stinky goat smells.


Well, if it tastes the way a stinky goat smells, you'd think something is wrong with the milk


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

You gonna be like me last night Emma?! " ok I'm going to bed" *2 hours later* ok.. I REALLY gotta go to bed now! ROFL! :ROFL:


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Well, if it tastes the way a stinky goat smells, you'd think something is wrong with the milk


I didn't mean buck stinky, just regular goat smell, but stronger I guess.


----------



## Texaslass

I for one need to get off of here! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Well, if it tastes the way a stinky goat smells, you'd think something is wrong with the milk


Ours just has the slightest goaty aftertaste... Not bad.. But I'm nit picky  and I have had worse then ours and people LOVED it


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Icky! Have fun with that! Lol!
> 
> Soo... Any one have breeding plans??


Hmm well I am not sure who I will be breeding Carolina to, Betty will be bred to Finn, Annie will be bred to my neighbors spanish buck. Hoping to find a pygmy doe.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I really need to join AGS and ADGA...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> I really need to join AGS and ADGA...


I personally prefer ADGA  I'm not renewing my AGS membership this year..


----------



## enchantedgoats

we have both and bradley has idgr as well.


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I personally prefer ADGA  I'm not renewing my AGS membership this year..


All of my goats are currently registered with AGS. So to transfer them over to me I need to join AGS. So there


----------



## Emzi00

I have ADGA...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm just tired of dealing with AGS... ADGA is much faster, and offers more... Plus there are like no AGS shows around here anymore... A few of my does are both AGS and ADGA registered though..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> All of my goats are currently registered with AGS. So to transfer them over to me I need to join AGS. So there


You can do it without being a member.. It just costs a bit more.. But then you have to weigh the options.. Would it even out if you pay the membership fee just to transfer them..

I just for like dealing with them anymore...

And my Munchies are just ADGA I like never see AGS registered standard goats!


----------



## Emzi00

Nitrogen cycle or carbon cycle? Somebody decide for me..


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> You can do it without being a member.. It just costs a bit more.. But then you have to weigh the options.. Would it even out if you pay the membership fee just to transfer them..
> 
> I just for like dealing with them anymore...
> 
> And my Munchies are just ADGA I like never see AGS registered standard goats!


I would like to save a bit on the costs. Only costs $10 for a junior membership, plus then I could double register my goats. Also just in case there is an AGS show around here.. Then I could show em


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> Nitrogen cycle or carbon cycle? Somebody decide for me..


for?


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> for?


Science homework, I have to do a collage on one or the other.


----------



## enchantedgoats

carbon


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hmm...
I dunno, do carbon cycle


----------



## Emzi00

Okay, thanks!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Ug I need to go clean my room. Grr. 'But mummy, it is clean!'  LOL Not sure where that came from. 

Talk to you later guys! :wave:


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie has a husband???? And why am I just figuring this out.... oh yeah... because I'm stalking again..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## Emzi00

I couldn't help it.. one thing led to the other... things happen..
:ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha!! So I've noticed! Lol!


----------



## Emzi00

I'm serious, I was doing homework, sent Lacie a PM to see if I could use one of her pictures for it, then I started looking through the threads she had made, and then all of a sudden she had posted something saying "my husband" and I was surprised...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha!! :ROFL: too funny!


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh: Yeah, and now I just realized that she'll probably see that too! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

You think?! :laugh:


----------



## Emzi00

Shhhhhh!! Don't tell her! :slapfloor:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## goathiker

Afternoon peeps...
Jupiter Storm aka Guinen was bred this morning


----------



## Emzi00

Hey, watch this :ROFL: I found it helpful, yet hilarious :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh boy.. Should I be scared?? Does it have to do with Colton Dixion's hair??


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> Afternoon peeps... Jupiter Storm aka Guinen was bred this morning


Wahoo! :leap: :stars:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok.. That was freaky! ROFL!! My sister was just like "umm... Skyla... What are you watching!" :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

Well, it was the carbon cycle of course! :ROFL:


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> I'm serious, I was doing homework, sent Lacie a PM to see if I could use one of her pictures for it, then I started looking through the threads she had made, and then all of a sudden she had posted something saying "my husband" and I was surprised...


Well she does have five kids, Emma....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Well, it was the carbon cycle of course! :ROFL:


I saw that lol! That was ridiculous!

Good point Sarah lol!


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> Well she does have five kids, Emma....


 You never know... 
Well she had her first when she was 19 sooo I wasn't sure...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL! I love how y'all are talking about Lacie's life here lol!


----------



## Texaslass

I know, for some reason I was sort of surprised too.


----------



## Texaslass

Hey, Emma started it, stalking!


----------



## Emzi00

She was a butcher!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL!! This is amusing! 

Have to go feed brb


----------



## Emzi00

Wait, if she has a husband, then why didn't she join in on guy talk earlier????


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Maybe cause she didn't see it :shrug: or she didn't want to idk!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Headed out to Subway...


----------



## goathiker

I want a turkey and bacon with provolone and olives


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh I'm taking orders now?!  :laugh:


----------



## goathiker

.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol!


----------



## enchantedgoats

i want to try that tuscan chicken salad!! (i need to make up for the batch of cookies i made earlier)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! 
I got a Bacon & Chicken Ranch melt :drool:


----------



## NubianFan

Hey Y'all


----------



## Emzi00

Aww.. I wanted a melt, toasted, with provolone, lettuce, tomato, mayo, and ranch


----------



## Emzi00

Hey Leslie!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Aww.. I wanted a melt, toasted, with provolone, lettuce, tomato, mayo, and ranch


Yucky!

Provolone, mayo, and tomato are all gross!


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Aww.. I wanted a melt, toasted, with provolone, lettuce, tomato, mayo, and ranch


Ew! lol, leave out the tomato, lettuce and ranch and I might take it! :lol:

Actually I'm quite happy with my nachos with jalapenos right now.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Howdy Leslie!


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Yucky!
> 
> Provolone, mayo, and tomato are all gross!


Haha, same thing at the same time! I've never had provolone, so IDK about it.


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh: Y'all don't like anything I do anymore! :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> Haha, same thing at the same time! I've never had provolone, so IDK about it.


Well, it's good!


----------



## Texaslass

Is it anything like swiss cheese??


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> :laugh: Y'all don't like anything I do anymore! :ROFL:


That's cause you like ugly hair, bad singers and gross food! :ROFL:


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> That's cause you like ugly hair, bad singers and gross food! :ROFL:


:laugh: Sounds harsh, but... sadly true, most of it.  It's okay Emma, maybe you'll grow out of it. :slapfloor:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> :laugh: Sounds harsh, but... sadly true, most of it.  It's okay Emma, maybe you'll grow out of it. :slapfloor:


HAHA!!! :slapfloor: :ROFL:


----------



## Texaslass

We must've made her mad.  Come back, Emma!!! :tears: We're sorry!


----------



## Emzi00

Meanies :roll:


----------



## NubianFan

enchantedgoats said:


> i want to try that tuscan chicken salad!! (i need to make up for the batch of cookies i made earlier)


Do you know what the two best chain restaurant salads are in my opinion? McAllister's Southwest Cobb Salad with Chipotle Ranch in first place and Whataburger's apple and cranberry chicken salad with honey pepper vinaigrette. Those two are just phenomenal salads. Too bad there isn't a Whataburger anywhere near me. I have to go on vacation to get a salad.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah, come back! We was just kiddin! *snuffle* (like a snuffalfugus!) I think I spelled that different then last night! ROFL!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Meanies :roll:


Hey now! No name callin 

:ROFL:


----------



## NubianFan

You guys!!!


----------



## Emzi00

See how mean they are being Leslie? *sniffle*


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> You guys!!!


Hehe


----------



## NubianFan

We all have a right to like different things, I like liverwurst and kraut and cabbage rolls, I imagine a lot of people think that is nasty, pure heaven to me...


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Meanies :roll:


Nah, just picky eaters and music critics. 
I don't like salad either, unless it's loaded with dressing and meat and cheese and a bunch of other non salady stuff to make it not taste like salad.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> See how mean they are being Leslie? *sniffle*


It's *snuffle* not *sniffle* 
Get it right :roll:  LOL!


----------



## NubianFan

Heck at certain times I crave Chicken Livers, must be the iron. Yummm Yum


----------



## Texaslass

*shudder* LIVER?!! *gag*


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Leslie your grossing me out   lol!


----------



## NubianFan

Sarah the southwest cobb has egg, chicken, cheese, corn, black beans, avocado, tortilla strips instead of croutons, tomatoes, so yummy, oh it has some lettuce too... LOL


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> It's *snuffle* not *sniffle*
> Get it right :roll:  LOL!


:tears: Stop it *_sniffle_*


----------



## Texaslass

TTFN, don't cry Emma, I'll be back sometime.


----------



## NubianFan

Hey I wanna try black pudding. The british fry it up and eat it for breakfast, it is basically a blood sausage.... are ya grossed out now? I bet Emma's tastes are starting to sound good to you now huh? :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*snuffle*! Hahah!!


----------



## NubianFan

You guys are noodles. I am going to go eat some caramel cream cake and play with goats be back eventually.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emma?? 

*sings* Where oh where did Emma go! Oh where oh where could she beeee! *concludes singing*


----------



## Emzi00

I like noodles... I don't like Mac n cheese though.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

What?!? No Mac and cheese?!? I LOVE Mac and cheese!


----------



## Emzi00

I like the kind that you make in the oven, but I don't like any other kind, it gives me an upset stomach


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Baked is the BEST ever!


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> Hey I wanna try black pudding. The british fry it up and eat it for breakfast, it is basically a blood sausage.... are ya grossed out now? I bet Emma's tastes are starting to sound good to you now huh? :ROFL:


That sounds really good :yum:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

This is what my sister randomly texted me lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Don't mind her spelling lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

My little Mazers


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh: That's hilarious! :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ur


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> :laugh: That's hilarious! :ROFL:


Figured you would think so lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm




----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Why won't it post!!


----------



## Emzi00

What won't it post?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

A video of Mazie in the snow...


----------



## Emzi00

Ew *gag* snow *gag*


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL!! :slapfloor:


----------



## Emzi00

So that movie Grace Unplugged in playing in a theatre not 20 min away... I need to talk my mom into letting me go see it...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh way cool! You'll have to tell me about it if you go!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

K, watching a movie.. So will be back later...


----------



## Emzi00

I will  Maybe I can get some of the kids from youth group to go with me onder:


----------



## Emzi00

Bye Skyla :wave:


----------



## Scottyhorse

I need to find someone local that has nice Nigie buck I can borrow... Hm. Good thing for breeder directory on the AGS and ADGA website


----------



## Emzi00

I wonder if Lacie has found where we were talking about her yet.. onder:


----------



## NubianFan

Lacie is such a super stalker that she probably implanted without your knowledge the idea into your brain to stalk her and thereby find out all the stuff that you were talking about. So she probably not only knows you are talking about her but caused it as all part of her diabolical plan of total mind control of all goat critiquers.....


----------



## Texaslass

Haha, Leslie! :lol:
Emma, not like Mac n cheese!  
And I have never in my life heard of _baked_ mac n cheese!! Weird, what is that like?


----------



## NubianFan

Baked mac and cheese is how it used to be made and then they figured out how to make it easier, it is lots of different cheeses and butter, and milk mixed together and baked with the noodles. Search for Martha Stewarts mac and cheese 101 recipe that is pretty close to the old standard.


----------



## goathiker

You've never heard of baked mac and cheese.  Where have you been?


----------



## Emzi00

Okay, so Lacie needs to update her website.. according to that Babette still hasn't reached peak production :laugh:

And Sarah, how have you never had baked Mac and cheese?!  It's awesome!


----------



## NubianFan

Here Sarah

http://www.tastebook.com/recipes/972839-Martha-s-Macaroni-and-Cheese-101?full_recipe=true


----------



## Scottyhorse

Website stalker.... ^^ :laugh:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Texaslass said:


> Haha, Leslie! :lol:
> Emma, not like Mac n cheese!
> And I have never in my life heard of baked mac n cheese!! Weird, what is that like?


What!? Baked Mac n cheese is the best! Muc better than stupid boxed stuff


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Hey guys, sorry, but I'm not reading 21 pages!!!!! Jeez!!! Back from my soccer tourney and now I'm wiped, and can barely walk.... Oi, tomorrow will be even worse! I won't be able to walk at all!


----------



## Emzi00

You can count on me like 1, 2 ,3
And I can count on you like 4, 3, 2.....
Da da da :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Oh, Sarah, if you're not going to read it... Lacie has a husband....


----------



## NubianFan

I held Daffodil on my lap like a little baby goat tonight. She looks so much better and is finally starting to grow, she still thinks she is my baby though and laid her head on my neck


----------



## NubianFan

I remember her mentioning her husband a couple of times actually.


----------



## NubianFan

I am the crazy old lady with no husband. *cackles like a witch*


----------



## Emzi00

In all reality I thought it would be the other way around... No offense Lacie.. but I mean Leslie seems more sane than Lacie... and stuff...


----------



## goathiker

Long term marriage does things to your sanity.


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh:


----------



## NubianFan

I'm not sane, I just appear to be....


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Oh, Sarah, if you're not going to read it... Lacie has a husband....


Whoa really?? Actually I would hope so since she has kids...


----------



## NubianFan

****


----------



## littlegoatgirl

NubianFan said:


> I am the crazy old lady with no husband. *cackles like a witch*


Oh snap!  lol


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> In all reality I thought it would be the other way around... No offense Lacie.. but I mean Leslie seems more sane than Lacie... and stuff...


Yeah, it's true


----------



## littlegoatgirl

NubianFan said:


> I actually pretty depressed right now. I feel like I am spinning my wheels and getting no where fast. Mom reminded me today "Just two more months"... I saw some pictures some of the group posted of me on the horse website and wanted to vomit. I swear I don't look that disgusting in the mirror. I looked like a witch crossed with a wildebeast crossed with a Yorkshire pig... Sigh... I used to have a 24 inch waist. Now is it probably closer to 42, I am afraid to actually measure it. I may edit this later but I want you to know I am far from got it all together....


It's okay, we still love you no matter how big or little your waist is!


----------



## Emzi00

Well, I don't think anyone is truly sane, just some people have more sanity than others... I'm definitely not sane


----------



## NubianFan

emzi00 said:


> well, i don't think anyone is truly sane, just some people have more sanity than others... I'm definitely not sane


 8888


----------



## NubianFan

littlegoatgirl said:


> It's okay, we still love you no matter how big or little your waist is!


 Thanks that means a lot!


----------



## Emzi00

Aww, Leslie, weight, looks, none of that matters.. really.. take it from the teenager :hug: We love you for who you are, truly. :hug:


----------



## NubianFan

Thanks Emma, I don't think you really realize how mature you are for your 13 years.


----------



## NubianFan

I let the ferrets and the goats out at the same time again tonight. LOL


----------



## NubianFan

They always have a blast out together, (the ferrets are in a play pen thing) anyway, Dru was being silly and pretending to be afraid of our wire haired terrier who is all of about 7 lbs. LOL


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> Thanks Emma, I don't think you really realize how mature you are for your 13 years.


I do :laugh: I know that because I look around everyday and say how immature everyone else is :lol: Expirience tends to age you past your years


----------



## NubianFan

You guys do realize don't you that if I actually make it to graduation you each will probably will be able to hear me celebrating from here. Even Lacie and Jill all the way out west will hear me yelling. LOL


----------



## littlegoatgirl

NubianFan said:


> Thanks that means a lot!


No problem! We all have qualities about ourselves we hate, but we all love each other no matter what!  don't beat yourself up over it, okay? You seem to worry about it a lot, so don't worry too much!  I'm sure you're beautiful just the way you are!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Aww, Leslie, weight, looks, none of that matters.. really.. take it from the teenager :hug: We love you for who you are, truly. :hug:


Well said!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> I do :laugh: I know that because I look around everyday and say how immature everyone else is :lol: Expirience tends to age you past your years


I do that to! And adults are always like "wow you are so mature" and "do you realize how mature you are?" And I'm like.... Ummmm... Thanks?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I agree Leslie  we love you for. Who you are! You got a kind heart, and are always looking out for others  and your our cyber mom  we need our happy cyber mom  :hug: 
Looks don't mean anything.. It's the inside that matters  :hug: we love ya Leslie!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

NubianFan said:


> You guys do realize don't you that if I actually make it to graduation you each will probably will be able to hear me celebrating from here. Even Lacie and Jill all the way out west will hear me yelling. LOL


I hope we do hear you! That's so exciting!!!

Okay y'all, ask me how my soccer tourney went!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> I do :laugh: I know that because I look around everyday and say how immature everyone else is :lol: Expirience tends to age you past your years


It's awful how kids are these days! You should see the kids I work with! Y'all here are WAY more mature! And awesome to hang around with  :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> You guys do realize don't you that if I actually make it to graduation you each will probably will be able to hear me celebrating from here. Even Lacie and Jill all the way out west will hear me yelling. LOL


If?! You Will! And I sure hope to hear you!! :stars:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> I hope we do hear you! That's so exciting!!! Okay y'all, ask me how my soccer tourney went!


How did it go?!  :laugh:


----------



## Emzi00

How'd your soccer thing go Sarah? :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> You guys do realize don't you that if I actually make it to graduation you each will probably will be able to hear me celebrating from here. Even Lacie and Jill all the way out west will hear me yelling. LOL


Um, no, not "if", _when._ And I sure hope I will!


----------



## Emzi00

I need to go take a shower then I'm going to bed, so night y'all!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

WE WON THE TOURNEMENT! IN PK'S AT THE END! AND I WAS PLAYING GOALIE!

If give more deets but I'm wiped, G'night!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> I need to go take a shower then I'm going to bed, so night y'all!


What?! What if I start talking nonsense!? Then will you stay?! *Snuffle*


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> WE WON THE TOURNEMENT! IN PK'S AT THE END! AND I WAS PLAYING GOALIE! If give more deets but I'm wiped, G'night!


WAHOO!!!  :stars: :leap: way awesome Sarah! So happy for you!!


----------



## emilieanne

Well, I haven't been on since the morning, and I'm going to bed! Lol. State wide test tomorrow but only for the ones who have failed it, me 
Wish me luck!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's annoying Emilie..  good luck!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> WAHOO!!!  :stars: :leap: way awesome Sarah! So happy for you!!


Thanks! It was pretty cool because I shot and was goalie for the PK's and I made my shot too  and it was awesome, when I made the game winning save my team stormed the field and we were all screaming and hugging and I was crying because I had so much stress and adrenaline releasing and I was so happy, and all the girls were screaming "Sarah!" And "SARAH! Yoy saved it! We won!" It was so cool 

Annnnnnnd we beat the host team to win it all, which made it that much sweeter 
G'night for real this time! :hug: night y'all


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! Way cool! 

Haha! Ok night  y'all lefte by my lonesome.. *snuffle*


----------



## NubianFan

I went to take a bath. Have to be clean ya know... LOL


----------



## Emzi00

Snuffle?! Nooooo! Sniffle!  Okay, now it's bedtime


----------



## ksalvagno

Leslie - what you are doing is a huge accomplishment. Obviously it comes with sacrifices and you are succeeding anyway. Hang in there. Now is the time to concentrate on yourself and graduate. Then get that job you want. When you are secure and happy in your life, that is usually when things fall into place. Make your life the way you want it so you can be confident in yourself and your life no matter what.

By the way, not all of us are skinny things.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Snuffle?! Nooooo! Sniffle!  Okay, now it's bedtime


That's my new trade mark.. Snuffle  ROFL!


----------



## NubianFan

You are right Karen, but I have really let myself go. Actually I am not sure I have much control over it because my thyroid function is next to nothing I am having to double my former dose of thyroid meds. And low thyroid causes your hair to fall out, your skin to be dry and rough, brittle nails, weight gain, depression, fatigue, and it messes up your thermostat so you can be hot and everyone else cold or vice versa. I have all the symptoms. My hair has started coming back in thicker since I have been on the meds and my skin has smoothed out and gotten softer, my glow is back, and my energy level is better and my thermostat is beginning to straighten out, I still have the depression at times and the weight. I just started the doubled dose two weeks ago so I am hoping in time it will manage my weight and eliminate my depression. 
But what I have done is put everything and everyone else in front of myself. And it shows. I have got to take back some of my time.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'm frustrated right now. I STILL have homework to do (I do online school) at 8 PM. BUT the school website isn't working!!  So I can't get on and I will just have even more to do tomorrow. :sigh:


----------



## NubianFan

I know the feeling, that has happened to me before as well.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's sure annoying!


----------



## Scottyhorse

On the bright side, I found someone with a nice Nigerian buck available for stud service. He's about 1 hour away and $50 for a breeding. 
All the way at the bottom of the page, and then dam and sire below in reference goats.
http://redrailfarm.homestead.com/AGS-Goats.html


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok just a bit of praise!  God is soo good! It's been rainy today.. Was going to be for most of the week... Now only tomorrow is going to rain! It's nice cause then Hallie and Promise won't be stuck in a small shelter all week!


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> That's sure annoying!


Very.


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Ok just a bit of praise!  God is soo good! It's been rainy today.. Was going to be for most of the week... Now only tomorrow is going to rain! It's nice cause then Hallie and Promise won't be stuck in a small shelter all week!


That's great! It was rainy and cloudy for a couple weeks here, then a few days ago it went back to being sunny. Still cold, but sunny


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

He looks nice Sydney


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> That's great! It was rainy and cloudy for a couple weeks here, then a few days ago it went back to being sunny. Still cold, but sunny


The weather has been so nice the past few weeks I really shouldn't complain about a few days of rain, but it was awful this summer!


----------



## Scottyhorse

I think so too... I'm thinking he'll be a better option than AI'ing, at least this year. As much as I want to AI, not sure it'll work out this season. Also found this buck, but not sure if they service does or not. 
http://www.calicocreekfarm.net/IBEX.html


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I like that buck!


----------



## Scottyhorse

My dog just got ran over by a truck....  He's ok, possible broken leg, puncture in his skin in the jaw area, cut on his lip. Ribs are real sore. Poor guy


----------



## ksalvagno

I hope he is going to be alright.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Me too.. He got a baby asprin and a 25mg of some other insanely good pain med we have for another dog who has some weird disease in her spine... Laying in his bed right now.


----------



## ksalvagno

Leslie - Hopefully your meds will get you on the right track. It must be very hard when it is a medical reason. After you graduate, time to take care of yourself.


----------



## emilieanne

Scottyhorse said:


> Me too.. He got a baby asprin and a 25mg of some other insanely good pain med we have for another dog who has some weird disease in her spine... Laying in his bed right now.


Keep us updated, please! 
Poor boy 
I hope he gets to feeling better soon & his leg isn't broken!:/


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Poor boy! Get him better!


----------



## Texaslass

goathiker said:


> You've never heard of baked mac and cheese.  Where have you been?


Idk, at home I guess. :shrug: we've always done a lot of cooking from scratch, and once my parents get in the habit if getting one thing, say stovetop Mac n cheese, it's highly unlikely they'll ever try another kind. :ROFL:  
And I never shop.


----------



## Texaslass

littlegoatgirl said:


> What!? Baked Mac n cheese is the best! Muc better than stupid boxed stuff


If so,mother it must be pretty amazing, cause I just about die whenever we have the boxed kind!! :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Well no better this morning, we're taking him to the vet today or tomorrow. Poor guy is miserable, he just isn't himself


----------



## Texaslass

Sorry Sydney, hope he gets better.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hope he gets better Sydney..


----------



## Emzi00

No homework! :dance:


----------



## nchen7

woo! no homework is always great!


----------



## Texaslass

I never have homework.  :laugh:


----------



## Emzi00

Well, you are old and I am not, plus you were homeschooled...


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Well, you are old and I am not, plus you were homeschooled...


Heehee. :lol:

So how's everybody and their goats today? :lol: It's like everybody and their brother, only goat. :lol:


----------



## nchen7

my milker was super mean today to the other goat. sigh. she's not very nice, but I love her b/c she gives me milk!


----------



## Texaslass

Well, since you're moving, you won't have to put up with her for too much longer! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Had a phone call from Florida, no message though, but i was just wondering if it was Emilie?


----------



## nchen7

Texaslass said:


> Well, since you're moving, you won't have to put up with her for too much longer! :lol:


haha. very true! but I still love em to bits!!!


----------



## Emzi00

Billie is in heat again... it was hilarious when I went out there... she screamed her head off :laugh:
I need to email that guy about using his buck tonight... don't let me forget... :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie!!!!!!!!! Yay!!!!!!! :dance: :wahoo: :balloons:


----------



## Texaslass

Yeah, Lacie, you fell off the earth for a while, hardly been on here at all! for shame! :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Billie is in heat again... it was hilarious when I went out there... she screamed her head off :laugh:
> I need to email that guy about using his buck tonight... don't let me forget... :lol:


Don't forget to email the guy tonight.


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> Don't forget to email the guy tonight.


Hehe, okay. :laugh:


----------



## Texaslass

Well, I'll answer my own question, here's how my goat is; well, one of my goats: http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f186/iron-injectable-154588/
I was wondering if Lacie had any other thoughts on it.


----------



## Emzi00

Oh dearest Lacie! Sarah needs you...


----------



## Texaslass

And she's gone again. *huff* *sniffle* *sob*


----------



## Texaslass

Just sittin' here, brewing coffee.  :coffee2: :cheers:

Man, my wisdom teeth won't let up today!


----------



## Emzi00

What?!?!????!!!! :tears: :tear: :tears: :tear: :tears: :tear: :tears: *sniffle* *sob* *sniffle* *sob* *sniffle* :tears: :tear:


----------



## Emzi00

I like coffee


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> What?!?!????!!!! :tears: :tear: :tears: :tear: :tears: :tear: :tears: *sniffle* *sob* *sniffle* *sob* *sniffle* :tears: :tear:


What?!


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> I like coffee


We can drink together, to the health of our goats!  :cheers:


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> What?!


Bout Lacie...  She hasn't been real talkative lately and I miss her.. and she's just here lurking around... I want her back


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Bout Lacie...  She hasn't been real talkative lately and I miss her.. and she's just here lurking around... I want her back


Ah. That's what I thought, then for a sec I thought you were sharing my wisdom tooth pain.  :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh: Nope! What are these wisdom teeth you speak of? :ROFL:


----------



## enchantedgoats

NubianFan said:


> I am the crazy old lady with no husband. *cackles like a witch*


no. that's me!!


----------



## Texaslass

Obviously you don't have any, or you would be the wiser! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> Obviously you don't have any, or you would be the wiser! :lol:


But.... but.....  
No really, I've never understood what they are


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> But.... but.....
> No really, I've never understood what they are


Really? They're just more teeth, lol, two on the bottom, two on the top, in the very back... You usually start getting them in you upper teens or early 20s, I believe. Most people get them removed cause they don't always fit.


----------



## Emzi00

Lol, thanks


----------



## Texaslass

My orthodontist told us that the reason they don't fit nowadays is cause all the food is so processed. A long time ago, people used to have a lot more grit (aka dirt,etc) in their food, so their teeth would get a lot more worn down than they do now. So most people's teeth aren't worn down enough, and they don't have room in their mouth.
He said mine *might* not have to be taken out, yay. Cause it requires surgery, and they put you on this awful anesthetic that makes you act really weird, from what I've heard.


----------



## Emzi00

Gaah, I'm trying to think of everything I need to put in that email :hair:


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Lol, thanks


Don't be embarrassed! :lol: I'm sure you know more algebra than I do! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Sarah, I think you act really weird anyways :slapfloor: jk


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> Don't be embarrassed! :lol: I'm sure you know more algebra than I do! :lol:


d= tr+t(r+rd) :laugh: lol, a formula :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Sarah, I think you act really weird anyways :slapfloor: jk


Me!!! lol, I think you and Lacie top me any day! :lol:

But really, I don't think I'm all that weird, wonder how you got that idea?....onder:


----------



## Emzi00

:ROFL: no, I'm kidding :lol: Yeah, Lacie and I top you :laugh: But I think Lacie tops everyone... Good thing I like weird :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

I think I ruined my social life at school today when I told people how much fun I had butchering chickens :laugh: They must think that I am REALLY weird! :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Bahaha! I think I would have fun butchering chickens too! I guess I am kinda weird to most folks, just in my family I'm not, so I forget. 

Lacie tops everyone on this forum! :ROFL: You are extremely mild compared with her.


----------



## Emzi00

:ROFL: Maybe she isn't talking to us because of how we are talking about her :laugh: Yeah, I guess I'm mild compared to her..


----------



## Texaslass

I was gone a minute ago cause my dad asked me to come and point out what and where I want improvements done in/around the goats pen!!  Of his own free will! :lol:
I think the weather change has transformed him! lol


----------



## Emzi00

:lol: That's awesome!


----------



## Texaslass

I know! Okay, I keep getting distracted, so I'm just going to go do stuff for real.


----------



## Emzi00

Alright, see you later! :wave:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Well Gunner, my puppy is going to be ok!  The vet said that he may have a broken/squished toe/'wrist' but other than that she thinks he's all good!!


----------



## Emzi00

That's good to hear!


----------



## goathiker

That's great news...

Why do people come on here asking for help and then won't even try to do what's needed? It makes me so sad...


----------



## emilieanne

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Had a phone call from Florida, no message though, but i was just wondering if it was Emilie?


Not I. I don't have your number.

But I'm soooooo scared for tomorrow. 
I FINALLY go to the neurologist for my migraines. 
Let's hope I get answers tomorrow!!


----------



## Texaslass

goathiker said:


> That's great news...
> 
> Why do people come on here asking for help and then won't even try to do what's needed? It makes me so sad...


I know! I have noticed that a lot of people come on, ask a billion questions and then just leave without telling you whether their animals live or died, or saying thank you, or anything! It's disturbing.

Emmilie, I sure hope they figure out what's up, an it goes well! :hug:


----------



## Smallfarmer

Not I. I don't have your number.

But I'm soooooo scared for tomorrow.
I FINALLY go to the neurologist for my migraines.
Let's hope I get answers tomorrow!![/QUOTE]

If they can't find the problem try an allergy doctor. A friend of mine was getting migraines in her temples and it would switch sides or in the base or her skull. It was her sinuses putting pressure on her brain. Allergy medication cleared it all up in a couple days.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey Emma, email that guy about his buck tonight, and it's SNUFFLE!! Not sniffle!


----------



## enchantedgoats

goathiker said:


> That's great news...
> 
> Why do people come on here asking for help and then won't even try to do what's needed? It makes me so sad...


i know what you mean!!


----------



## Emzi00

Yeah, I still have to do that.  Thanks.
Oh Skyla, for some reason we were talking about you in my art class, well is that sex offender still loose? I told my "friends" about it and they think that you need some pepper spray, a tazer, more knives, and a pistol.


----------



## emilieanne

Smallfarmer said:


> Not I. I don't have your number. But I'm soooooo scared for tomorrow. I FINALLY go to the neurologist for my migraines. Let's hope I get answers tomorrow!!


 If they can't find the problem try an allergy doctor. A friend of mine was getting migraines in her temples and it would switch sides or in the base or her skull. It was her sinuses putting pressure on her brain. Allergy medication cleared it all up in a couple days.[/QUOTE]

Thanks. I think my mom's second hand smoke has SOMETHING to do with it , like me being allergic but not to the extent that I get them. 
I've been allergy tested but for pollen & the usual boring test. 
Thanks Sarah. 
I hope they do especially right now, I was fine the whole day but around 1:30 BOOM! Instant migraine and it's only gotten worse. 
I have the brightness on my phone turned all the way down & I'm in my "cave" lol (my room with no lights but the tv)


----------



## Emzi00

I sent the guy an email!  I'm so proud, I know it sounds silly for me to be proud of that, but I had to do something I don't like to do, contact a stranger. :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Yeah, I still have to do that.  Thanks. Oh Skyla, for some reason we were talking about you in my art class, well is that sex offender still loose? I told my "friends" about it and they think that you need some pepper spray, a tazer, more knives, and a pistol.


ROFL! Wow, I feel so loved!

Yes, as far as I know he is still on the loose.. 
ROFL! You know how many of them are around me?! Tons! I live right near a not so nice city and it's loaded with creeps!


----------



## Emzi00

Oh gosh! Creeps are creepy!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> I sent the guy an email!  I'm so proud, I know it sounds silly for me to be proud of that, but I had to do something I don't like to do, contact a stranger. :lol:


Yay!!
Well good job girlie!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Oh gosh! Creeps are creepy!


they sure are!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yummy!


----------



## Emzi00

:yum: That looks good.... now I need food... see what you did Skyla! :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Yeah, I still have to do that.  Thanks.
> Oh Skyla, for some reason we were talking about you in my art class, well is that sex offender still loose? I told my "friends" about it and they think that you need some pepper spray, a tazer, more knives, and a pistol.


Ummm, YES!! I always carry a knife when I go out in public.....  In my boot when I'm wearing them... I want a taser and pepper spray though! I might be able to get a pistol...


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> :yum: That looks good.... now I need food... see what you did Skyla! :lol:


I'm having nachos again.  there's not much else to eat in the house right now.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I only have a box/farm knife... So I don't know how much good that would do lol! I should carry it around with me anyway.. But I don't drive, so don't go anywhere alone... And one of my parents just about always has a gun on them..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> I'm having nachos again.  there's not much else to eat in the house right now.


Oh yummy!



Emzi00 said:


> :yum: That looks good.... now I need food... see what you did Skyla! :lol:


Teehee!


----------



## Emzi00

I just had a spoonful of frosting.. soo unhealthy... lol, I don't care, I want some sweets :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Texaslass said:


> I'm having nachos again.  there's not much else to eat in the house right now.


Annnd finishing it off with a bite of melted homemade reeses.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> I just had a spoonful of frosting.. soo unhealthy... lol, I don't care, I want some sweets :lol:


Sometimes I take the syrup out of the cabinet and chug a bit :laugh:


----------



## Emzi00

:drool: Stop, Sarah, just stop... :lol: That sounds sooo good...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> Annnd finishing it off with a bite of melted homemade reeses.


Oh yummy!


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Sometimes I take the syrup out of the cabinet and chug a bit :laugh:


:ROFL: :slapfloor: Hahaha!


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Sometimes I take the syrup out of the cabinet and chug a bit :laugh:


:ROFL: Apparently we're all craving sweets right now. :lol:

Emma, why don't you make some? :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Because I think I'd burn down the house trying.... :laugh:


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Because I think I'd burn down the house trying.... :laugh:


:ROFL: All you need is the microwave! :slapfloor:


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> :ROFL: All you need is the microwave! :slapfloor:


Exactly! :ROFL:


----------



## Texaslass

Skyla, are you reading the thread backwards? :lol: I'm getting backwards likes! :slapfloor:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> :ROFL: All you need is the microwave! :slapfloor:


The microwave can be a danger!


----------



## Emzi00

^^Right?!?!!!


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Exactly! :ROFL:


Do I take this to mean you have a history with microwaves? :shades:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> Skyla, are you reading the thread backwards? :lol: I'm getting backwards likes! :slapfloor:


Lol! I liked from the bottom up cause I'm on the app..


----------



## Smallfarmer

Never underestimate the evilness of the microwave.


----------



## Texaslass

But.....you can't like on the app? :shrug:


----------



## Sylvie

This doe :drool:....http://www.kickadeehill.com/angelalice.htm

edit: & this buck! http://www.kickadeehill.com/gabe.htm


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> Do I take this to mean you have a history with microwaves? :shades:


Nooooo... I just have really bad luck....


----------



## Texaslass

Smallfarmer said:


> Never underestimate the evilness of the microwave.


I once melted a model horse in the microwave! :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

I want to microwave some mice...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> But.....you can't like on the app? :shrug:


You can't so I went on the site


----------



## Smallfarmer

Texaslass said:


> I I once melted a model horse in the microwave! :ROFL:


Rolf!  
my sisters friend set fire to a corn dog


----------



## goathiker

I blew up an egg and blew out the microwave all at once.


----------



## Texaslass

Sylvie said:


> This doe :drool:....http://www.kickadeehill.com/angelalice.htm


:drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## Smallfarmer

goathiker said:


> I blew up an egg and blew out the microwave all at one.


Omg! How does that happen?


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> I want to microwave some mice...


:slapfloor: Why mice??! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> I want to microwave some mice...


ROFL!! Your so mean!!



Texaslass said:


> I once melted a model horse in the microwave! :ROFL:


OMGosh!! :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

Smooth Jill! :slapfloor:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> I blew up an egg and blew out the microwave all at once.


LOL! That some talent there Jill! Haha!


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> :slapfloor: Why mice??! :lol:


Because I despise mice.. and I want to see if it'll make them super strong and stuff... :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL Emma!!! I think you would blow them up not make them super strong! :slapfloor:


----------



## Emzi00

I don't think I'd care... I really do not like mice yeah, I'm cold...


----------



## Texaslass

I got lost on the website that Saanen doe's from.
I always wanted a saane, but I think I just fell in love!! :lol: I.NEED.A.SAANEN.NOW!!
Can I go live there? *puppy dog eyes*


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> I don't think I'd care... I really do not like mice yeah, I'm cold...


:lol:


----------



## usamagoat

umm hi what is the conversation about! YOU GUYS ARE TALKING WITHOUT ME . NOT FAIR

can i join in?
i would like to ask a question to all of you's? guess what my age is? be careful very tricky. haha LOL:thumbup:


----------



## Texaslass

usamagoat said:


> umm hi what is the conversation about! YOU GUYS ARE TALKING WITHOUT ME . NOT FAIR
> 
> can i join in?
> i would like to ask a question to all of you's? guess what my age is? be careful very tricky. haha LOL:thumbup:


Of course you can join in! 
I'm gonna guess...... 30!! Lol I'm probably wrong.


----------



## Emzi00

85 :ROFL: :slapfloor: Sorry,couldn't help it :lol:


----------



## usamagoat

no! i am 12 years old i am year 7! wasnt that tricky


----------



## Texaslass

Wow, I thought you were an adult! :lol: 
Now I have been trying to figure out your username for some time- what does it mean?? If you don't mind my asking. 
I mean, I assume it's "USA" and of course I get "goat" lol, but what's the "ma" part mean? I'm always saying in my head something like this: us-a-mama-goat . :lol: aren't I weird?


----------



## Emzi00

Yes Sarah, you're weird!


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Yes Sarah, you're weird!


Somehow I knew you were gonna say that! 
Well, it does look kinda strange, doesn't it? (Here it comes again... :lol


----------



## usamagoat

haha well that is my dads name us-a-ma we are from middle east but we are now living in NZ. well, you are weird. how old are you and are you a girl or boy. im a girl


----------



## Emzi00

I'm 13, I'm a girly, lol.
Sarah....


----------



## Texaslass

Haha, I was waay off then! :lol:
Well, I am a girl, most of us on here are.  but my age is a secret, you'll never know, mwuahahaha!!


----------



## Emzi00

She's 83 1/2 lol, I'm kidding


----------



## usamagoat

emzi you're 13 wow nearly the same age as me

texaslass you're 18


----------



## Texaslass

Yeah, older than dirt!!


----------



## Texaslass

usamagoat said:


> emzi you're 13 wow nearly the same age as me
> 
> texaslass you're 18


You can call me Sarah.  and nope, not 18, but that's all I'm gonna say. :lol:


----------



## usamagoat

what 83!! or 41!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> I'm 13, I'm a girly, lol.
> Sarah....


Me toooooooo!  but you knew tht Emma


----------



## goathiker

Getting colder...I'm Jill


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! 
So that makes you over 2,000 years old Sarah! :ROFL: :slapfloor: :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> LOL!
> So that makes you over 2,000 years old Sarah! :ROFL: :slapfloor: :lol:


Haha, what does?


----------



## usamagoat

pfffffffff:crazy:


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh: Y'all crack me up :lol: I think I'll be having baby goat dreams tonight... and she's not even bred :laugh:


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> :laugh: Y'all crack me up :lol: I think I'll be having baby goat dreams tonight... and she's not even bred :laugh:


Emma, I think I'm going to die of excitement with you when Billie has kids! :lol:
And have baby goat dreams too.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok gals.. I'm looking to get a purity ring.. I found a style I want.. But there is two that I like for the engravings... Not sure what one to pick! I like them both... Hmm..

One is Song Of Solomon 6:3 "I Am My Beloved's And He Is Mine" 

And the other says "True Love Waits - 1 Tim. 4:12" 
(12 Don&rsquo;t let anyone look down on you because you are young, but set an example for the believers in speech, in conduct, in love, in faith and in purity.) 

And this is what both rings look like..


So what doe y'all think?!


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> Emma, I think I'm going to die of excitement with you when Billie has kids! :lol:
> And have baby goat dreams too.


I'll be sure to take lots of pictures so you can die and go to heaven with me :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Same here!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> Haha, what does?


If you were older then dirt


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> :laugh: Y'all crack me up :lol: I think I'll be having baby goat dreams tonight... and she's not even bred :laugh:


I know the feeling! :laugh:


----------



## usamagoat

sarah check your mail.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Ok gals.. I'm looking to get a purity ring.. I found a style I want.. But there is two that I like for the engravings... Not sure what one to pick! I like them both... Hmm..
> 
> One is Song Of Solomon 6:3 "I Am My Beloved's And He Is Mine"
> 
> And the other says "True Love Waits - 1 Tim. 4:12"
> (12 Don't let anyone look down on you because you are young, but set an example for the believers in speech, in conduct, in love, in faith and in purity.)
> 
> And this is what both rings look like..
> 
> So what doe y'all think?!


I like 1 Tim. 4;12, but I like both a lot!


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Ok gals.. I'm looking to get a purity ring.. I found a style I want.. But there is two that I like for the engravings... Not sure what one to pick! I like them both... Hmm..
> 
> One is Song Of Solomon 6:3 "I Am My Beloved's And He Is Mine"
> 
> And the other says "True Love Waits - 1 Tim. 4:12"
> (12 Don't let anyone look down on you because you are young, but set an example for the believers in speech, in conduct, in love, in faith and in purity.)
> 
> And this is what both rings look like..
> 
> So what doe y'all think?!


Pretty! Lol, I like both


----------



## littlegoatgirl

usamagoat said:


> sarah check your mail.


Which one? Sarah Texas???


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well you two are no help!   :laugh:

Well Sarah at least picked one lol!


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Ok gals.. I'm looking to get a purity ring.. I found a style I want.. But there is two that I like for the engravings... Not sure what one to pick! I like them both... Hmm..
> 
> One is Song Of Solomon 6:3 "I Am My Beloved's And He Is Mine"
> 
> And the other says "True Love Waits - 1 Tim. 4:12"
> (12 Don't let anyone look down on you because you are young, but set an example for the believers in speech, in conduct, in love, in faith and in purity.)
> 
> And this is what both rings look like..
> 
> So what doe y'all think?!


Hmm, tough choice! I kinda think I like True Love Waits.  but they're both nice!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Well you two are no help!   :laugh:


I helped! I like 1 Timothy 4:12!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Texaslass said:


> Hmm, tough choice! I kinda think I like True Love Waits.  but they're both nice!


Great Sarah minds think alike


----------



## usamagoat

> Which one? Sarah Texas???
> __________________


yessssssssss!


----------



## Emzi00

Hehe, lol I'm almost never any help :laugh:


----------



## Texaslass

littlegoatgirl said:


> Great Sarah minds think alike


Hahaha! Yes, we do! 
Well, it's just more simple and direct!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Texaslass said:


> Hahaha! Yes, we do!
> Well, it's just more simple and direct!


I agree, and that's how I am- I say what everyone's thinking, I come out and say what's happening and not what people WANT me to say and all that junk


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> I helped! I like 1 Timothy 4:12!


I edited my post after lol!

And thanks Sarah T  I think I may go with that one.. I like them both though.. So it's hard lol!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I edited my post after lol!
> 
> And thanks Sarah T  I think I may go with that one.. I like them both though.. So it's hard lol!


Haha I noticed


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> Hahaha! Yes, we do!  Well, it's just more simple and direct!


That ring?
I think so  and I like simple lol!


----------



## Texaslass

littlegoatgirl said:


> I agree, and that's how I am- I say what everyone's thinking, I come out and say what's happening and not what people WANT me to say and all that junk


I do sorta, but it can get people mad at you, so I have to curb it. :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Hehe, lol I'm almost never any help :laugh:


Really?? Hadn't noticed!  :lol:



littlegoatgirl said:


> Haha I noticed


LOL!


----------



## usamagoat

whos a muslim here?

do you guys like muslims?


----------



## NubianFan

I like the Song of Solomon one, sorry to be different


----------



## usamagoat

nubian fan! youre ignoring my question


----------



## Texaslass

usamagoat said:


> whos a muslim here?
> 
> do you guys like muslims?


I'm not Muslim, but I love Muslim dresses and headcoverings, I think they're beatiful!


----------



## NubianFan

My sister once put her contact lense case thing in the microwave (don't as me why she was grown and out of the house) anyway she blew up the contact lense case and it blew through the top of her microwave....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

This one is pretty too


----------



## usamagoat

texaslass do you like them though?


----------



## Emzi00

I'm Christian. 
I guess I don't have anything against Muslims, it's just not something I agree with..


----------



## Texaslass

NubianFan said:


> I like the Song of Solomon one, sorry to be different


Leslie, you of all people know that different is good! 
Did you check your mail, btw?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> I like the Song of Solomon one, sorry to be different


My friend said the same thing  oye! This is so hard! I love them both!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> My sister once put her contact lense case thing in the microwave (don't as me why she was grown and out of the house) anyway she blew up the contact lense case and it blew through the top of her microwave....


Haha!! That's awesome!! :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> I'm Christian.  I guess I don't have anything against Muslims, it's just not something I agree with..


Same here


----------



## NubianFan

usamagoat I am not muslim but I have nothing against muslims, there are some people from Syria in my daughters school, in fact in her class and she is friends with them. I also have a supervisor at work who is Syrian, I really like her she is great lady. However, she is Christian.


----------



## usamagoat

its all right emma just asking! dah? LOL:thumb:


----------



## Texaslass

usamagoat said:


> texaslass do you like them though?


To be honest I don't know a whole lot about their religion. :shrug: 
I'm a Christian/messianic but not in the usual sense of either, it's just the closest thing to describe it. We (my family) don't attend any church or belong to any denomination, we just believe the Bible and serve Jesus Christ.


----------



## usamagoat

really im from syria! and i am a muslim i have nothing against any other religion!:thumbup:


----------



## NubianFan

Sarah, yes I saw the messages but I haven't had a chance to check out any of the links yet. Thank you for thinking of me and taking the time to find those links for me. I will be checking them out.


----------



## Emzi00

Oliver gave me a bunch of kisses today, I love goatie kisses


----------



## usamagoat

> To be honest I don't know a whole lot about their religion.
> I'm a Christian/messianic but not in the usual sense of either, it's just the closest thing to describe it. We (my family) don't attend any church or belong to any denomination, we just believe the Bible and serve Jesus Christ.


jesus christ is one of the muslim prophets that we believe in !


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Awe gotta love goaty kisses!


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> I'm a Christian/messianic but not in the usual sense of either, it's just the closest thing to describe it. We (my family) don't attend any church or belong to any denomination, we just believe the Bible and serve Jesus Christ.


Same here 
Except my brother, he's atheist..


----------



## usamagoat

> nubian fan


really im from syria! and i am a muslim i have nothing against any other religion!


----------



## Texaslass

NubianFan said:


> Sarah, yes I saw the messages but I haven't had a chance to check out any of the links yet. Thank you for thinking of me and taking the time to find those links for me. I will be checking them out.


That's fine, just making sure they went through.  You're welcome.


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Same here


Really? Cool, your awesome meter just went way up!! :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## NubianFan

usamagoat said:


> really im from syria! and i am a muslim i have nothing against any other religion!:thumbup:


Did your family move to NZ bec ause of the problems Syria is having, that is why the family moved to my daughter's school.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> Really? Cool, your awesome meter just went way up!! :lol: :thumbup:


:lol:


----------



## nchen7

I LOVE goat kisses!!! mine were all pains in the butts today, so I didn't get many goat kisses today.  tomorrow is another day....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Any other rings y'all like??
http://www.purityring.com/purity-rings.html?dir=desc&order=position


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Texaslass said:


> I do sorta, but it can get people mad at you, so I have to curb it. :ROFL:


Haha yeah, I know lots of people that get mad at me frequently because of that! :lol:


----------



## usamagoat

> Did your family move to NZ because of the problems Syria is having, that is why the family moved to my daughter's school.


no, i have been living in nz for 8 years. the war has been for 3 years now. but most of my family is dying their FYI. im so sad


----------



## littlegoatgirl

NubianFan said:


> I like the Song of Solomon one, sorry to be different


Jeez!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

NubianFan said:


> My sister once put her contact lense case thing in the microwave (don't as me why she was grown and out of the house) anyway she blew up the contact lense case and it blew through the top of her microwave....


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
:ROFL: :lol: you just made my day


----------



## Texaslass

nchen7 said:


> I LOVE goat kisses!!! mine were all pains in the butts today, so I didn't get many goat kisses today.  tomorrow is another day....


:lol:
My little Nigie doelings can't get enough of my skin! Any part of it, they'll chew my fingers, ears, arms, neck... It's too cute, I love it!  The black one(still having trouble naming her, moonbeam just didn't take) is especially sweet, she's always jumping on my lap.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Jeez!


Haha!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> This one is pretty too


Yeah but I like the other one better


----------



## NubianFan

LOL Mine still kisses even when she is a pain in the rump. She kept trying to eat my hazelnut tree yesterday. I think she is going to kill it, it is just a baby!!! I even put a fence around it and she jumped on the fence and made it sage enough that she could reach the top of the tree!!! 
Goofy goat. This is Dru I am talking about not Daffodil. She is more innocent though, she will eat that tree too. Given half a chance.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> I'm Christian.
> I guess I don't have anything against Muslims, it's just not something I agree with..


Same here!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Yeah but I like the other one better


Yah.. I think I do too.. I don't know how I can handle three rings on one finger lol!


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Any other rings y'all like??
> http://www.purityring.com/purity-rings.html?dir=desc&order=position


I really don't wear jewelry, so I'm not a fair judge, but I think most of them are pretty!


----------



## usamagoat

why are you guys so much into songs and jewelry?
let me join.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Yah.. I think I do too.. I don't know how I can handle three rings on one finger lol!


Haha yeah! :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

I like this one 
http://www.purityring.com/channel-cross-ring-select-your-verse.html


----------



## usamagoat

> I really don't wear jewelry, so I'm not a fair judge, but I think most of them are pretty!


same here!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> I really don't wear jewelry, so I'm not a fair judge, but I think most of them are pretty!


I'm not either.. I love earrings lol! But I rarely wear anything else.. I only have one ring that is too small for me so it hurts to wear it for long lol!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I hate 1D 


And I'm so NOT Into jewelry, just like to help people make choices... And as for music, I love music, I love to sing, so.... Yeah


----------



## nchen7

Texaslass said:


> :lol:
> My little Nigie doelings can't get enough of my skin! Any part of it, they'll chew my fingers, ears, arms, neck... It's too cute, I love it!  The black one(still having trouble naming her, moonbeam just didn't take) is especially sweet, she's always jumping on my lap.


soo cute! my wether will chew on my fingers when he gets put into his dog crate for the night. not sure why.....

updated pictures of your black one? maybe we can come up with a name?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

NubianFan said:


> I like this one
> http://www.purityring.com/channel-cross-ring-select-your-verse.html


Ooooooh I agree Leslie!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

usamagoat said:


> why are you guys so much into songs and jewelry? let me join. i love 1D who else?


They are ok 

I like Christian music on Air 1 the most though  and country music


----------



## NubianFan

usamagoat said:


> why are you guys so much into songs and jewelry?
> let me join.
> i love 1D
> who else?


We are pretty random here , so just feel free to jump in with whatever. you just never know what subject we will be on at any given moment.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Haha yeah! :lol:


Haha! I can see it getting old fast!


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh: I usually don't wear any jewelry besides my dog tag, if that counts, or sometimes earrings, or the friendship necklace my friend got me


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> I like this one http://www.purityring.com/channel-cross-ring-select-your-verse.html


It's pretty.. But it's kinda 'fat' idk how to explain that lol!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> They are ok
> 
> I like Christian music on Air 1 the most though  and country music


Same here  and I like some pop, my love of pop comes and goes


----------



## usamagoat

i like this one my judging. hmmpf
http://www.purityring.com/girls-radiance-ring-be-still.html


----------



## NubianFan

no that makes perfect sense, well of the two you posted I like the first one best. And I actually like it better than the one I posted also.


----------



## goathiker

I like this one http://www.purityring.com/birthstone-purity-ring.html


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I have to say... I'm kinda obsessed with earrings lol! I'm always looking at them and buy rheum when I can lol! I only have like two pair that I wear though lol! I have a bunch of bell ones but that's kinda Christmasy..


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> I hate 1D
> 
> And I'm so NOT Into jewelry, just like to help people make choices... And as for music, I love music, I love to sing, so.... Yeah


Same here, except that I can't sing worth crap! :lol: I want to learn to rap the song So Far Apart by KJ-52... but not sure how that will work out :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

usamagoat said:


> i like this one my judging. hmmpf http://www.purityring.com/girls-radiance-ring-be-still.html


I like that one


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> :laugh: I usually don't wear any jewelry besides my dog tag, if that counts, or sometimes earrings, or the friendship necklace my friend got me


The only jewelry I ever wear is the friendship necklace my friend got me and my little sis big sis necklace set I got for me and my sister when she went to college. I rarely wear earrings, but every now and then I will


----------



## Texaslass

emzi00 said:


> same here, except that i can't sing worth crap! :lol: I want to learn to rap the song so far apart by kj-52... But not sure how that will work out :rofl:


:rofl:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> no that makes perfect sense, well of the two you posted I like the first one best. And I actually like it better than the one I posted also.


I just don't really like the fat/thick ones..

Thanks  I think I'm gonna go with that one  just have to agree on a verse with myself now lol! Maybe I'll have my mom order it and surprise me with the verse lol!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

goathiker said:


> I like this one http://www.purityring.com/birthstone-purity-ring.html


I like that one too!


----------



## usamagoat

> Originally Posted by littlegoatgirl
> I hate 1D


i hat you's.haha LOL emma and sarah(the goat girl one


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> I like this one http://www.purityring.com/birthstone-purity-ring.html


That's pretty Jill! But, my birthstone is ugly and dark


----------



## NubianFan

Maybe sleep on it and the verse will come.


----------



## Texaslass

I'm sooorta thinkin of Bumble Bee, Bee for short, whaddya think? Any other suggestions are welcome too.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Same here, except that I can't sing worth crap! :lol: I want to learn to rap the song So Far Apart by KJ-52... but not sure how that will work out :ROFL:


Haha!! I like the chorus to that song! 
You know what's funny my friend showed me.. It's the begging of Stranded by Plumb.. Same tune and words! Kinda funny!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Same here, except that I can't sing worth crap! :lol: I want to learn to rap the song So Far Apart by KJ-52... but not sure how that will work out :ROFL:


OMGosh I learned the rap to dirt road anthem. It was so hard, but it was so fun and totally worth it!!!! Now I love to sing it!!! You HAVE to try! I'm currently attempting to learn a faster more complicated rap, but ah, what the heck right? YOLO <<<lol I hate yolo  :GAAH:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Maybe sleep on it and the verse will come.


Yah.. I'll pray about it too


----------



## littlegoatgirl

usamagoat said:


> i hat you's.haha LOL emma and sarah(the goat girl one


Well then!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I hate rap and can't rap to save my life so it works out ROFL!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Night y'all!


----------



## usamagoat

> Well then!


me was joking meany waaaaa mummy


----------



## NubianFan

I am sleepy. I have had upset stomach all day, and my daughter nearly got her finger broken today so I had to rush her to the doctor after school to get x rays momma bear is not happy with the boy at school that tried to break her finger. :angry::veryangry::GAAH:


----------



## usamagoat

littlegoatgirl is it night where you are living cause me its day!


----------



## Texaslass

littlegoatgirl said:


> Well then!


Soo, is this like, current slang now? Lol, I get the gist, but could y'all clarify? That's like the third time y'all have used it-I hadn't heard it before. :lol:
Please forgive the excessive use of the word like, I hate it when I do that. :doh:


----------



## Texaslass

Sorry Leslie, you should go relax. :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

What?! Don't leave me Sarah!! *snuffle*


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> Soo, is this like, current slang now? Lol, I get the gist, but could y'all clarify? That's like the third time y'all have used it-I hadn't heard it before. :lol:
> Please forgive the excessive use of the word like, I hate it when I do that. :doh:


Y'all don't use that phrase down south? I don't think I'd call it slang.. not sure what I'd call it, an expression maybe?


----------



## Texaslass

This Sarah's about to leave too, there's supposed to be a meteor shower tonight, and were going to sit out and watch.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ah that's not cool Leslie!


----------



## usamagoat

reply littlegoatgirl. i hate it when you guys ignore me. focus or are you still dreaming. im coming to america to smash you give me you address. LOOL 

just jokes


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Y'all don't use that phrase down south? I don't think I'd call it slang.. not sure what I'd call it, an expression maybe?


Yep, that's what id say too..


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Y'all don't use that phrase down south? I don't think I'd call it slang.. not sure what I'd call it, an expression maybe?


Ohh, didn't think of that, a northern thing-that makes sense!  Nope, never heard it. :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> This Sarah's about to leave too, there's supposed to be a meteor shower tonight, and were going to sit out and watch.


Lucky you  it's too cloudy and rainy here! I've yet to catch a meteor shower.. Have tried multiple times and haven't seen one yet *snuffle*


----------



## Texaslass

usamagoat said:


> reply littlegoatgirl. i hate it when you guys ignore me. focus or are you still dreaming. im coming to america to smash you give me you address. LOOL
> 
> just jokes


We're not trying to ignore you, it's just hard to keep up when everyone's typing so fast! Lol


----------



## usamagoat

sarah is it night where you are living now!!!:wallbang:


----------



## Texaslass

usamagoat said:


> sarah is it night where you are living now!!!:wallbang:


I think the other Sarah left. It's night here, 8:45 PM and dark.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> Ohh, didn't think of that, a northern thing-that makes sense!  Nope, never heard it. :lol:


Lol! My great uncle thinks we are weird cause we all say "wicked awesome" or "wicked *insert something good here*" lol! He's from TX


----------



## usamagoat

> We're not trying to ignore you, it's just hard to keep up when everyone's typing so fast! Lol


reply to me first then the others
cause im the queen 

LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah, the other Sarah left.. 9:45 at night for us


----------



## Texaslass

usamagoat said:


> reply to me first then the others
> cause im the queen
> 
> LOL


Lol, you're funny! By the way, did you tell us your name? I can't remember.


----------



## nchen7

Texaslass said:


> I'm sooorta thinkin of Bumble Bee, Bee for short, whaddya think? Any other suggestions are welcome too.
> View attachment 42310


I take forever to think of names. I have to look at the WHOLE animal (personality and such), and meaning of names.. i'm not sure Bumble Bee fits..... lol. I love her markings tho!


----------



## usamagoat

Well in nz its 3.00 . Its very windy but sunny and cool


----------



## Texaslass

Soo, Emma, what exactly does "well then" mean? 

I've heard "wicked cool", etc., Skyla, I'm not a complete hick! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm glad it's not 3 here! Then I'd still be at work lol!


----------



## usamagoat

> lol, you're funny! By the way, did you tell us your name? I can't remember.


no my name is ruqaieh! Ru-qai-eh


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> Soo, Emma, what exactly does "well then" mean?  I've heard "wicked cool", etc., Skyla, I'm not a complete hick! :lol:


Lol! Didn't say you were  just saying my uncle makes fun of all us out here who say it cause it's an oxy moron :laugh:


----------



## usamagoat

> I'm glad it's not 3 here! Then I'd still be at work lol!


HAHA:coffee2:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh and idk how to explain the well then thing.. 

Just like.. .. Idk.. It's unexplainable! :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

usamagoat said:


> HAHA:coffee2:


No fun


----------



## Texaslass

nchen7 said:


> I take forever to think of names. I have to look at the WHOLE animal (personality and such), and meaning of names.. i'm not sure Bumble Bee fits..... lol. I love her markings tho!


Oh, me too, lol that's why I still haven't named her! :lol:
She's super sweet and loving, but that doesn't really help me name her! 
I've been too busy (or lazy lol) to hang out with her a lot, just haven't spent enough time thinking about it. 
Plus-sadness- we haven't tested yet; when we test for CAE, well probably cull/euthanize  any that are pos., so I'm trying not to get too attached. :/


----------



## usamagoat

IM EATING CAKE NOW. MMMM YUMMY

ITS ALL RIGHT DON'T BE JEALOUS.

do you want me to deliver some lol


----------



## Smallfarmer

Texaslass said:


> I'm sooorta thinkin of Bumble Bee, Bee for short, whaddya think? Any other suggestions are welcome too.


Omg! He looks like my Zeus only more white.


----------



## NubianFan

Yeah and this boy was supposed to be her friend. They were divided into groups in PE and they were supposed to be having a dance off. Well this boy got mad because my daughter and another boy in their group didn't want to do the same dance he did and they wanted to vote. So he charged this other boy, and he is a tiny boy, so my daughter stepped in front of him. She is pretty big and she was afraid he would really hurt the tiny boy. My daughter is taller than me, she is slim but she runs and lift weights so she is muscular. Anyway he got mad because she stepped in front of the small boy and told her "I am going to break your finger" So he grabbed her and bent her finger back to her hand but she was able to get away from him then. She said he is shorter than her but a lot bigger otherwise. Plus she didn't really fight back she was just trying to stop him from trouncing her tiny friend. Anyway her finger and hand were all swollen and blue and she couldn't straighten her finger out, but the x rays didn't show any breaks. I guess he just over extended her tendons and bruised it. I am going to the school tomorrow and seeing what they are going to do about the boy that attacked her.


----------



## Texaslass

Smallfarmer said:


> Omg! He looks like my Zeus only more white.


Aw! Cute- but mine's a girl.


----------



## usamagoat

> No fun


shut up hehe:bday:


----------



## Smallfarmer

NubianFan said:


> I am sleepy. I have had upset stomach all day, and my daughter nearly got her finger broken today so I had to rush her to the doctor after school to get x rays momma bear is not happy with the boy at school that tried to break her finger. :angry::veryangry::GAAH:


Wow. How mean can kids be? At least it wasn't food allergy bullying.


----------



## nchen7

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Lol! My great uncle thinks we are weird cause we all say "wicked awesome" or "wicked *insert something good here*" lol! He's from TX


that's just wicked weird (in some east coasty American accent)...... lol



Texaslass said:


> Soo, Emma, what exactly does "well then" mean?
> 
> I've heard "wicked cool", etc., Skyla, I'm not a complete hick! :lol:


"well then" is used to emphasize a point or change the subject.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Meet Christmas and Thanksgiving


----------



## NubianFan

This Sim girl and guy sharing a strawberry on the screen is freaking me out...


----------



## Texaslass

That's terrible, Leslie!  But I think your daughter sounds pretty awesome!  And I'm sure that's due to having a great mom! 


Edit: whoa, that was really, weird, idk if it did it on yalls screens, but it put Skyla's turkey in my post!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Yeah and this boy was supposed to be her friend. They were divided into groups in PE and they were supposed to be having a dance off. Well this boy got mad because my daughter and another boy in their group didn't want to do the same dance he did and they wanted to vote. So he charged this other boy, and he is a tiny boy, so my daughter stepped in front of him. She is pretty big and she was afraid he would really hurt the tiny boy. My daughter is taller than me, she is slim but she runs and lift weights so she is muscular. Anyway he got mad because she stepped in front of the small boy and told her "I am going to break your finger" So he grabbed her and bent her finger back to her hand but she was able to get away from him then. She said he is shorter than her but a lot bigger otherwise. Plus she didn't really fight back she was just trying to stop him from trouncing her tiny friend. Anyway her finger and hand were all swollen and blue and she couldn't straighten her finger out, but the x rays didn't show any breaks. I guess he just over extended her tendons and bruised it. I am going to the school tomorrow and seeing what they are going to do about the boy that attacked her.


Man that's just plain awful!  I hope the school does something!


----------



## nchen7

NubianFan said:


> Yeah and this boy was supposed to be her friend. They were divided into groups in PE and they were supposed to be having a dance off. Well this boy got mad because my daughter and another boy in their group didn't want to do the same dance he did and they wanted to vote. So he charged this other boy, and he is a tiny boy, so my daughter stepped in front of him. She is pretty big and she was afraid he would really hurt the tiny boy. My daughter is taller than me, she is slim but she runs and lift weights so she is muscular. Anyway he got mad because she stepped in front of the small boy and told her "I am going to break your finger" So he grabbed her and bent her finger back to her hand but she was able to get away from him then. She said he is shorter than her but a lot bigger otherwise. Plus she didn't really fight back she was just trying to stop him from trouncing her tiny friend. Anyway her finger and hand were all swollen and blue and she couldn't straighten her finger out, but the x rays didn't show any breaks. I guess he just over extended her tendons and bruised it. I am going to the school tomorrow and seeing what they are going to do about the boy that attacked her.


how terrible of that boy! good on your daughter for standing up to the other kid. interesting to see what the school will do about that. glad the finger will be ok. I dislocated my pinky when I was 8 at school, due to no one's fault. but it sucked for a long while. I wish your daughter a speedy recovery!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nchen7 said:


> that's just wicked weird (in some east coasty American accent)...... lol "well then" is used to emphasize a point or change the subject.


Haha!! :ROFL:

Yah! There ya go! Guess it's only unexplainable by me  :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

GAAH!! It won't go away!! Uh, the turkey, that is..


----------



## nchen7

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Meet Christmas and Thanksgiving


it's Canadian thanksgiving this coming Monday (i.e. REAL thanksgiving  ), but no turkey for me!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

[QUOTE="Texaslass; Edit: whoa, that was really, weird, idk if it did it on yalls screens, but it put Skyla's turkey in my post!![/QUOTE]

Haha! That's funny! Stuff like that has happens to me lol


----------



## usamagoat

> Originally Posted by NubianFan
> Yeah and this boy was supposed to be her friend. They were divided into groups in PE and they were supposed to be having a dance off. Well this boy got mad because my daughter and another boy in their group didn't want to do the same dance he did and they wanted to vote. So he charged this other boy, and he is a tiny boy, so my daughter stepped in front of him. She is pretty big and she was afraid he would really hurt the tiny boy. My daughter is taller than me, she is slim but she runs and lift weights so she is muscular. Anyway he got mad because she stepped in front of the small boy and told her "I am going to break your finger" So he grabbed her and bent her finger back to her hand but she was able to get away from him then. She said he is shorter than her but a lot bigger otherwise. Plus she didn't really fight back she was just trying to stop him from trouncing her tiny friend. Anyway her finger and hand were all swollen and blue and she couldn't straighten her finger out, but the x rays didn't show any breaks. I guess he just over extended her tendons and bruised it. I am going to the school tomorrow and seeing what they are going to do about the boy that attacked her.


go and tell that boy off thats what i would do!i would be steaming angry!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> GAAH!! It won't go away!! Uh, the turkey, that is..


:ROFL: :slapfloor: which one??


----------



## Texaslass

This thread is on fire tonight! What happened to Emma? :tears: 
Well, I'm gone, don't write a hundred pages while I'm gone!


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> :ROFL: :slapfloor: which one??


I think it was the white one... I didn't really pay attention.


----------



## nchen7

sleepy time for me too. nite nite you all. will be back tmr when i'm bored at work!


----------



## NubianFan

Well I know they called them both in the office and the Principal asked my daughter what happened then told her to go to the nurse and come back and tell him what the nurse said. She said when she got back to the office the boy was crying and the Principal was really mad at him. She didn't get in any trouble because she didn't do anything except try to protect her friend. But she didn't know what punishment the boy was going to get.


----------



## usamagoat

ok bye:wave:are you guys gonna sleep:ZZZ:


----------



## NubianFan

Night everyone who is going to sleepy town I am not far behind for sure...


----------



## usamagoat

am i left alone! fine then? haha


----------



## usamagoat

> Night everyone who is going to sleepy town I am not far behind for sure...
> __________________


 not me im going to awake world


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm heard to bed too.. May work on that site I'm building for a bit.. We'll see..


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> I am sleepy. I have had upset stomach all day, and my daughter nearly got her finger broken today so I had to rush her to the doctor after school to get x rays momma bear is not happy with the boy at school that tried to break her finger. :angry::veryangry::GAAH:


That stinks  :hug: I hope she's okay


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey Emma is back! Lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha! Nice guys! This is just from this afternoon/tonight!


----------



## Smallfarmer

Texaslass said:


> Aw! Cute- but mine's a girl.


Whoops sorry about that. Lol. Athena then!


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> Soo, Emma, what exactly does "well then" mean?
> 
> I've heard "wicked cool", etc., Skyla, I'm not a complete hick! :lol:


Kind of like a sarcastic remark... something like that...


----------



## usamagoat

oh yeh!!! helo emma we were waiting for you queen

haha


----------



## usamagoat

i thought you guys are going to bed!


----------



## goathiker

G'Night everyone who's headed there.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

you headed to bed Jill?


----------



## goathiker

Not me, just telling everyone else. Heck, I just sat down for the evening.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

oh loL!
I should go to bed.. just have to get up from the PC and walk there... too lazy for that though LOL!


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, I'm thinking a blanky and a good book on the couch sounds good tonight. Have a good one


----------



## usamagoat

when you guys wake up id be snoring:shrug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

add a fire place and a cup of hot mint tea and I'll join you! LOL!


----------



## usamagoat

oh all right im ready chat about anything but aren't you gonna sleep


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I am headed to bed now  it almost 11 here and I have stuff to get done in the AM before work 

Night :wave:


----------



## usamagoat

night

11 is so late i sleep at 9!


----------



## goathiker

Good Night...


----------



## usamagoat

good night everyone, im going outside to check on my goats coz its day here


----------



## emilieanne

Morning guyyyyys!!


----------



## Emzi00

:wave: Morning!


----------



## enchantedgoats

so now the govt shutdown is going to take away social security, again the people who can't afford it are going to pay for the congress who can.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Morning all 

Lovely, isn't it Enchantedgoats?


----------



## enchantedgoats

i just cannot fathom these rich men who are fixed for life thinking that it's ok to let people who live on $1000/month go without, most people on social security have that as their only source of income. let's give congress the average social security check to live on and see how they do.


----------



## nchen7

morning all!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Morning 

I need to crawl out of bed now.... I couldn't sleep last night... Last I looked at the time it was 1 something..  so tired!


----------



## nchen7

^^ sucks. hate it when that happens


----------



## emilieanne

Happens to me ALL the time lol. I'm sorry:/ 
So the dr is 45 min behind...... Let's talk about something interesting!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah.. Me too! Lol!

We can talk aabboouttt... GOATS!  lol!


----------



## nchen7

GOATS! how has everyone's goats been this morning?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Headed out to see mine now  (before they throw a temper tantrum! Lol!!)


----------



## ksalvagno

enchantedgoats said:


> so now the govt shutdown is going to take away social security, again the people who can't afford it are going to pay for the congress who can.


I haven't looked at anything yet on that but take a good hard look at who is actually behind it. The government takes in enough money to pay social security, medicare and the other programs along with paying the interest on our loans.

I listen to American Family Radio to find out the truth about what is going on and who is behind it. Mainstream media does not promote truth.


----------



## WillowGem

Good Morning!

I don't know how I've missed this thread, after all the time I've spent on TGS! :shrug: 

It's a chilly morning here in Michigan...40F this morning.
I noticed my boys are starting to grow their winter coats already.

We had a storm go through here Sunday night, it blew a tree down on top of one of my gardens. 
I was kind of bummed out, but then looking on the bright side...we can cut the base of the tree into stumps for the goats to play on...woohoo!!


----------



## enchantedgoats

well, it is supposed to frost here tonight so all the does will be in heat tomorrow. good thing we fixed the fence, or i'm sure our older buck would have broken through it. put steer panels up to reinforce the buck pen.


----------



## nchen7

sucks the tree fell, but yes! your boys will love it!


----------



## WillowGem

Now to get my husband's butt in gear.
I would so be out there with my chainsaw, if it weren't for this stupid broken foot! :roll:


----------



## nchen7

well, you gotta rest up that foot, and you have TGS! but in the mean time, you can slave drive your husband to do all the work. lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

A hawk tried to steal a hen today! He was IN our chicken pen! That's scary! But lol! They turkeys went after him and he flew off like a rocket! Haha! It was so funny! I think we need a turkey to keep hawks in check in all the pens lol! 

Anyone have any idea how to keep them(hawks) away? I don't want anything happening to my kids in the spring! This is the first time something like that has happened.. Most of the time they keep to themselves.. But man that was a BIG bird!


----------



## enchantedgoats

ksalvagno said:


> I haven't looked at anything yet on that but take a good hard look at who is actually behind it. The government takes in enough money to pay social security, medicare and the other programs along with paying the interest on our loans.
> 
> I listen to American Family Radio to find out the truth about what is going on and who is behind it. Mainstream media does not promote truth.


it totally agree i hope everyone gets mad enough to vote them all out of a job, oh wait thats no biggie they get a pension to live off from for the rest of their lives. and let me assure you it's way more than $1000/month. What a racket!!


----------



## emilieanne

My goats are doing good but want their new barn already! Lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

emilieanne said:


> My goats are doing good but want their new barn already! Lol


I agree! Mine want their new planned addition lol!


----------



## WillowGem

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> A hawk tried to steal a hen today! He was IN our chicken pen! That's scary! But lol! They turkeys went after him and he flew off like a rocket! Haha! It was so funny! I think we need a turkey to keep hawks in check in all the pens lol!
> 
> Anyone have any idea how to keep them(hawks) away? I don't want anything happening to my kids in the spring! This is the first time something like that has happened.. Most of the time they keep to themselves.. But man that was a BIG bird!


Oh no...poor chickens! 

I found some ideas for you:

"*Props To Protect Your Chickens*
_Try hanging CDs from trees and bushes. Chickens don't mind the flash, and will even chase the odd bright spots around the yard. Hawks, however, don't seem to like that bright flash as they fly overhead._
_Plastic owls have also been used in keeping hawks away from chickens. An owl that remains stationary, however, does the chickens no good. Move the owl every few days._
_Use windsocks in the shape of rival birds, such as the ones sold at __Aboveitallkites.com.__ These should be as convincing as possible to be of any use in keeping hawks away. Hang them high from long branches so that the boughs above do not conceal the decoy."_


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks WillowGem! Only problem is our yard is like all open.. :/ the chickens and my bucks share a fence line and they have a tarp on part of their pen... And the boys are right on the woods so they have some branches.. But.. It's my kids that will be with the does and my chickens I'm most worried about.. I'm not worried about the boys as they are good size and we don't plan to add any more little guys anytime soon..

I will have to see what I can do on the fence though...


----------



## Texaslass

Oh, hawks are a nuisance! One of the reasons we don't have chickens right now is cause the hawks were raiding our chicken pen almost every day. :/ we didn't figure out how to keep them away, unfortunately, so I'm not much help, lol.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol Sarah! 

That's a bummer you had trouble with them


----------



## Frosty

I hang out tin foil pie plates can get them cheap in dollar stores. If I don't have a tree to hang from I tie them on strings on the fence post and sometimes drive the iron post in ground and hang them on that. seems to be working okay or and I do have an owl out there also.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Frosty said:


> I hang out tin foil pie plates can get them cheap in dollar stores. If I don't have a tree to hang from I tie them on strings on the fence post and sometimes drive the iron post in ground and hang them on that. seems to be working okay or and I do have an owl out there also.


Ok maybe I'll do that 
We used to have an owl.. But he's been gone for sometime now..


----------



## emilieanne

Those are gooooood ideas!!! 
Well, I'm working my dads "sale" this weekend and with the money I get from what I sell, were using that to hire someone (don't know why when we can get it allll done in one day max) to finish the barn & clear some property! 

Any ideas on keeping bears/coyotes/hogs away??


----------



## Texaslass

Get a dog!! :lol: lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^ that's about what I was thinking... Lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Morning everyone! 
Just to inform you all, I haven't been avoiding you, my internet has been down all week! The at&t guy was supposed to show up yesterday, well he did and I had no idea he was here until he started his truck and drove off! :GAAH:
So anyway he's supposed to be here today "between 8am and 8 pm" seriously! I have to stay home all day again! :angry:

But whatever, the internet working again, he hasn't even shown up yet.


Emilie, I hope you get your migraines figured out! 

And Emma.... I forgot to check the tattoos :doh:


----------



## Texaslass

I thought you liked being home, Lacie! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: I do, but it inconvenient when I have things to do!


----------



## Smallfarmer

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> A hawk tried to steal a hen today! He was IN our chicken pen! That's scary! But lol! They turkeys went after him and he flew off like a rocket! Haha! It was so funny! I think we need a turkey to keep hawks in check in all the pens lol!
> 
> Anyone have any idea how to keep them(hawks) away? I don't want anything happening to my kids in the spring! This is the first time something like that has happened.. Most of the time they keep to themselves.. But man that was a BIG bird!


We took a trampoline cage net and covered the chicken run with it. Works great. You just need a few posts to hold it up if you have a big run. Our smaller runs have chicken wire roofs.


----------



## Emzi00

:doh: Lacie, how could you forget? :lol:
And welcome back by the way  :lol:


----------



## emilieanne

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Emilie, I hope you get your migraines figured out!


 Thank you! The dr ordered a MRI & more blood testing. They're trying to rule out constricting blood vessels & :O **gulps** brain tumors.

And guys, about the dog, do you think I could get one and bring it with me when I go out there at 6am and around 5/6 pm? 
Or should it stay out there 24-7?


----------



## goathiker

Chocolate cake for lunch!! Yay, it's raining and icky out...


----------



## Emzi00

Yay..... I guess..... not really, I don't like rain..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! I hate rain too! It's so nice out today!


----------



## WillowGem

Yay for chocolate cake...Boo for the rain. 

That reminds me, I have brownies...thanks Goathiker!


----------



## Emzi00

It's nice here too!


----------



## Emzi00

Wanna bring me some brownies?


----------



## goathiker

It'll be nice here tomorrow. I was ready for a break from cleaning and repairing the barn. A little mopping, a little vacuming, a lot of Net Flix


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sounds good Jill  lol!


----------



## nchen7

mmmm.....chocolate cake.....I could eat some chocolate cake now.

I dislike excessive rain. I like enough rain to keep things green, but not things squishy


----------



## Texaslass

emilieanne said:


> And guys, about the dog, do you think I could get one and bring it with me when I go out there at 6am and around 5/6 pm?
> Or should it stay out there 24-7?


If you get a trained guard dog, (maybe a Pyrenees? they make great guard dogs), You could leave it out 24/7. I think most people with guard dogs let them live with the animals.


----------



## nchen7

for the dog, i'd say look through precious protector section


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I agree about leaving them together all the time  that's what I would do if I had a LGD..


----------



## goathiker

If you get a Pyrenees, be prepared for excessively loud barking _all night long every night_. My dog comes with me to do everything. She isn't big, I don't need strength here, she's just a warning system. If I felt I needed strength, I would take my DH Mastiff out with me.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

What about Anatoilains (sp?) I have been looking into them.. It would be into the far future if I do get them.. Like married and moved out lol! But I want some one day


----------



## Scottyhorse

Is it bad I am considering selling my Nigierian buck before I have even used him to breed? He's a nice buck, and I have grown real attached to him, and I hate the thought of selling him, but I dunno if he's gunna work out with what I am breeding for.


----------



## Texaslass

Listen to goathiker! ^^
We've had a Pyrenees and a half Pyrenees, half Anatolian. They both barked incessantly all night long every night.  that's why we don't have the first, and that's why the second sleep inside every night, even though he's huge and he stinks. 
Neither one was/is trained to guard animals, so not much help for us in that department. I have heard a lot of good stuff about them as guard dogs, however. :shrug:


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> What about Anatoilains (sp?) I have been looking into them.. It would be into the far future if I do get them.. Like married and moved out lol! But I want some one day


My sister had a full Anatolian for a while. They are scary, dangerous dogs and I would not reccomended them as pets. They make excellent guard dog from what I've heard, but Idk, I don't think the breed was ever fully domesticated enough. 
I only have experience with that one, though, so I can't really say.


----------



## Scottyhorse

What about a llama or alpaca? I know they are good for guarding, and they shouldn't be able to bark all night! lol!


----------



## nchen7

maremma?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> Is it bad I am considering selling my Nigierian buck before I have even used him to breed? He's a nice buck, and I have grown real attached to him, and I hate the thought of selling him, but I dunno if he's gunna work out with what I am breeding for.


No  
We are doing the same thing  we bought two, one was kinda a last minuet thing... He's nice.. But not the lines I'm looking for.. So, we used him on two does and once my new buck comes this one will go up for sale..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> What about a llama or alpaca? I know they are good for guarding, and they shouldn't be able to bark all night! lol!


Well alpacas need a guard themselves.. A llama maybe though  I just am a little freaked out by them lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> My sister had a full Anatolian for a while. They are scary, dangerous dogs and I would not reccomended them as pets. They make excellent guard dog from what I've heard, but Idk, I don't think the breed was ever fully domesticated enough. I only have experience with that one, though, so I can't really say.


It would be a guard 

I know a few people who have/breed them.. Will do some talking to them


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> No
> We are doing the same thing  we bought two, one was kinda a last minuet thing... He's nice.. But not the lines I'm looking for.. So, we used him on two does and once my new buck comes this one will go up for sale..


He was also an impulse buy... Saw him on CL and bought him. I'm thinking of breeding him to my new doe this winter, but probably not retaining any kids. Currently I can't afford another buck right now, since I just spent $300 on a doe.. But next year I could... I just dunno what I want to do with him right now


----------



## goathiker

I think the entire region breathed a collective sigh of relief when the people with Pyrenees dogs moved out. You could hear them 2 miles away. I like the Anatolian Shepherds. They are more people aggressive but, I think, better dogs all around. We need people guarding more than predator guarding here.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's what we are doing.. We are keeping one doe kid from him and my sisters goat cause that was what she wanted.. But other then that.. That's it.. I still like his lines.. They just don't really mesh with the rest of my does..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So I'm going to work.. Gonna be their till ten.. That means I have to go do carts.. Guess who has a knife in her pocket?? :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Have a good day


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'll try


----------



## Scottyhorse

Bye-bye! :wave:
be safe!


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> That's what we are doing.. We are keeping one doe kid from him and my sisters goat cause that was what she wanted.. But other then that.. That's it.. I still like his lines.. They just don't really mesh with the rest of my does..


Sounds like a good plan to me.. I've gotta keep him around till I would be able to get a new buck, though, otherwise our Pyg buck would be all a lone. Maybe I can see if anyone would be interested in breeding their does to him.. We've all grown attached to him and selling him would be hard..


----------



## goathiker

You could always wether him. I find many uses for a wether companion here.


----------



## Emzi00

Wethers are awesome, they're so so so sweet


----------



## goathiker

And they can keep a doe or a buck company. I have one that just loves babies. He lives to play with them and guard them. He helps them become part of the herd.


----------



## NubianFan

:angry::veryangry::veryangry::veryangry::veryangry::GAAH::GAAH: Need I say more?


----------



## Emzi00

What's wrong Leslie?


----------



## NubianFan

They gave that kid one lunch detention ONE. My daughter got the same thing a couple of weeks ago for not writing her questions, only her answers on a class work assignment. How is that adequate punishment for threatening and attacking someone?


----------



## Emzi00

:GAAH: That's terrible! I know how that is, it's like that here too, just ridiculous!


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> You could always wether him. I find many uses for a wether companion here.


We already have a wether. My mom wants me to limit my 'non productive' goat numbers :laugh:


----------



## Texaslass

What Emma said, Leslie.


----------



## emilieanne

Well, I don't live down there lol but I don't think the neighbors would be happy  
Is there any smaller breed? Cause they're HUGE!
And the pen isn't that big so would you think it'd be safe to leave him there at night & during the day let him sleep at my house? 
I want a smeller breed then pyrenees only cause they're huge and once I get those animals scared off, I don't want to have to get rid of him 

Lol I'd post a thread but idk if it's necessary!:/


----------



## goathiker

Here's a bunch of articles Emilie http://www.lgd.org/library.htm

Leslie, you need to press charges. That is not the school's responsibility.


----------



## NubianFan

goathiker said:


> Here's a bunch of articles Emilie http://www.lgd.org/library.htm
> 
> Leslie, you need to press charges. That is not the school's responsibility.


 He is probably eleven, will they even do anything to an eleven year old? Because I honestly am not happy with this situation at all. I think he should have been suspended for a day at the very least. Mom says I should charge his parents with the medical bills, but I doubt that would go anywhere.


----------



## emilieanne

Thank you!!!! Guess I'll be reading tonight Thank you guys again!

And Leslie- what happened? Sorry, I haven't caught up:/


----------



## NubianFan

Kid at school got mad at my daughter and her friend because they didn't want to do the same dance he did in dance off in PE class. So he charged her friend who is tiny. So my daughter stepped in front of the smaller boy and the bully told her "I am going to break your finger" Then he proceeded to try to do just that, bending her finger all the way back to her hand. She was able to get away from him, but I had to take her to the doctor for x rays and she was told she has over extended tendons and ligaments and bruising in her hand. To keep ice on it and take ibuprofen. This boy was also supposed to be her friend. She is disappointed in him for turning on her as much as she is for hurting her I think.


----------



## NubianFan

My daughter is 12 and is one of the oldest in her class because of how her birthday falls so I figure this kid is 11. Unless he has been held back at some point.


----------



## goathiker

As an eleven year old, he will be chastened by the police. He will be shown what will happen to him if he continues to show out of control anger. His home situation will be gone over and the parents will be involved in this entire process. His record will have this on it in case he shows escalating behavior that needs stronger methods. 
The medical bills should be paid by his parents.


----------



## goathiker

Sam Kelly...Awesome


----------



## emilieanne

I completely agree with goathiker. 
Now I slapped a kid as a 12 year old but he called me some nary names, I knew him for a few years, and he kicked me! Lol 
His mom got in my face and tried to fight me.....:O 
Whatever you do (police or just call the parents) don't get in his face!  lol I don't think you'd do that but man... I promise you I'm never even talking to that family again!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Texaslass said:


> Soo, is this like, current slang now? Lol, I get the gist, but could y'all clarify? That's like the third time y'all have used it-I hadn't heard it before. :lol:
> Please forgive the excessive use of the word like, I hate it when I do that. :doh:


Haha idk, I just say "well" or "we'll then" when Im mad  lol


----------



## littlegoatgirl

usamagoat said:


> reply littlegoatgirl. i hate it when you guys ignore me. focus or are you still dreaming. im coming to america to smash you give me you address. LOOL
> 
> just jokes


Haha yeah it was night


----------



## Texaslass

littlegoatgirl said:


> Haha idk, I just say "well" or "we'll then" when Im mad  lol


Oh! I thought it was like somebody said (Leslie?) that it was sarcastic! I hope y'all weren't mad at me when you've said it.


----------



## Emzi00

Well, had fun riding tonight... kind of...
I fell off while riding bareback... I hurt, my tail bone hurts, my head hurts, and my back hurts a little too.... anyone want to send me some banamine? :lol: I'm kidding...maybe..
That was the first time I've ever fallen off, and I've been riding for five years!


----------



## NubianFan

Naw I'll send ya some Bute instead. LOL just kidding....


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh: 
Should I be worried about a concussion? My head still hurts and that was almost an hour ago..


----------



## Scottyhorse

You'll be fine. I've fallen off sooo many times, my neck isn't good any more (at the ripe old age of 14 lol) but other then that I'm fine  Having a spooky Arab doesn't help with me not falling off... first it was an evil pony who would try to kill me every time I rode her.. Lol. Now that I am jumping, that has helped my balance A LOT so I don't fall off anymore when he spooks


----------



## Emzi00

Gosh, spooky Arab? :lol: That's what I ride! Except that isn't why I fell off, I was cantering, first time in a long while, haven't ridden bareback lately, anyways, he broke to the trot, a really bouncy trot, and he stopped when he felt me losing my balance, and I went flying :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> Gosh, spooky Arab? :lol: That's what I ride! Except that isn't why I fell off, I was cantering, first time in a long while, haven't ridden bareback lately, anyways, he broke to the trot, a really bouncy trot, and he stopped when he felt me losing my balance, and I went flying :lol:


:slapfloor:Bouncy trot? I know that all too well 
What's your arab look like? Mines 14.2 Hands, chestnut, 4 white socks, and a white blaze. Mixed color mane/tail. I also believe he is Polish. His name is Scotty


----------



## NubianFan

Keep an eye on it Emma, sensitivity to light, nausea, extreme sleepiness, extreme pain, any of that stuff happens better tell your parents.


----------



## Emzi00

Oye, not sure how tall he is, but he's huge for an Arab, I'd guess around 15 hands or a bit more. Um, chestnut, not sure how many socks, I've haven't been paying attention to that lately, and a blaze. His mane is lighter than his coat, but his body is really dark (I'm bad with colors  )lol, he's lazy, unless you have spurs :lol: But when he goes, _he goes._ His name is Raja.


----------



## Scottyhorse

If you were wearing a helmet, theoretically, you should be ok.


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> Keep an eye on it Emma, sensitivity to light, nausea, extreme sleepiness, extreme pain, any of that stuff happens better tell your parents.


Thanks, I'll be sure to


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> Oye, not sure how tall he is, but he's huge for an Arab, I'd guess around 15 hands or a bit more. Um, chestnut, not sure how many socks, I've haven't been paying attention to that lately, and a blaze. His mane is lighter than his coat, but his body is really dark (I'm bad with colors  )lol, he's lazy, unless you have spurs :lol: But when he goes, _he goes._ His name is Raja.


Awesome name!! Mine is lazy too


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> If you were wearing a helmet, theoretically, you should be ok.


I was, but it just hurts  Well, it isn't as bad anymore..


----------



## Texaslass

Ouch, Emma!! Now, I have never fallen off of my horse! 
.
.
.

Oh, wait, that's cause I don't have one!  :lol:
Okay, I can't stay!


----------



## NubianFan

Has anyone ever had fava beans?


----------



## NubianFan

My head is killing me and I didn't fall off a horse...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

No idea what a fava bean is :lol:

I'm sick, runny/stuffy nose, sore throat, head hurts, the works. I've been warding it off for about two weeks now, I've felt the sickness coming on and I've been fighting it, but my brother had to come over with that crud and give it to me, two weeks of fighting it and I got sick anyway!:GAAH: At least I don't think I'm going to die this time, so that's better than last time  But I'm sick, AND my knee feels worse, so does my calf and my shoulder. It felt like I was gonna break my dang shoulder and collar bone just picking up a cinder block! 
I'm old and falling apart I guess....


AND the AT&T guy NEVER showed! @$&!#@&@& :angry:


----------



## Emzi00

:hug: You'll be okay, pain never lasts forever..


----------



## NubianFan

awwww shoot hope you feel better soon.


----------



## NubianFan

I chewed up some horse bute and I feel better already. :ROFL:
Just kidding I really took two ibuprofen... My old farrier seriously used to take horse bute though, he would break a tablet into fourths and take a fourth.


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> AND the AT&T guy NEVER showed! @$&!#@&@& :angry:


Whoa there! Calm down... :laugh: It's okay, it'll all work outprobably..


----------



## NubianFan

As far as Fava beans go, they were made famous in that movie silence of the lambs where he says "I ate his liver with some fava beans and a nice chianti" But they are a Mediterranean bean that is very large. I have wanted to try them for a long time, not with anyone's liver, and I finally found some dry ones at the grocery store so I bought two pkgs.


----------



## Emzi00

I hate beans.


----------



## usamagoat

same here


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Thanks :hug: Guess today was a cruddy day for you too Emma! Sorry you fell off, never feels good. 
There is a silver lining to this though, my kid pens are build and I have the floor frame done for the barn 
Well Clarice and Gracie are in heat (gave them lute on Sunday night), I've yet to see Babette in heat, so she may be getting another shot in a few days (I even gave her extra too...)
And I'm on the fence about giving Gracie some PG600, I really don't want her to have another monster baby, but I don't want her to have too many, there is a fine line between the safe zone and the danger zone with that hormone.


----------



## NubianFan

Emzi00 said:


> I hate beans.


All the bean tribes of the world are greatly saddened to hear of this....


----------



## usamagoat

can anyone tell me what is the fastest way to dry up a doe?


----------



## NubianFan

They held a meeting to discuss ways to improve their image, especially in Michigan...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Whoa there! Calm down... :laugh: It's okay, it'll all work outprobably..


I WILL NOT CALM DOWN!!! *screams at top of lungs and hyperventilates*

:lol: Sorry.... I almost lost my cool there... :ROFL:


----------



## goathiker

Now I'm going to have to buy some 15 bean soup


----------



## NubianFan

Their were great lines to get into the meeting room, everyone was there....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

usamagoat said:


> can anyone tell me what is the fastest way to dry up a doe?


Milk her every other day, then stop all together, or use today or tomorrow on her.


----------



## NubianFan

They formed comittees....


----------



## NubianFan

The marketing committee really worked hard to pitch an attractive representation of the bean nations...


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I WILL NOT CALM DOWN!!! *screams at top of lungs and hyperventilates*
> 
> :lol: Sorry.... I almost lost my cool there... :ROFL:


Almost.....? Sure.... almost..... if you say so..........
:slapfloor: Do I personally need to find you a therapist? :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Wow, that must have taken them a long time to set up!


----------



## NubianFan

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Wow, that must have taken them a long time to set up!


It did but the beans were determined to improve their image...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Almost.....? Sure.... almost..... if you say so..........
> :slapfloor: Do I personally need to find you a therapist? :lol:


 It was incredibly close, but I didn't loose it, I think I controled myself rather well! :slapfloor: :lol: No, no, I'm fine, I'll just hug my Goober....later on....when he quits peeing on himself....


----------



## NubianFan

Some of them even went so far as to paint themselves with fancy patterns trying to win approval...


----------



## NubianFan

Others thought fashion was the key!


----------



## Emzi00

I'm going to bed :wave:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Texaslass said:


> Oh! I thought it was like somebody said (Leslie?) that it was sarcastic! I hope y'all weren't mad at me when you've said it.


Haha well it is sarcastically mad


----------



## NubianFan

The pressure was too much for some so they just got sauced....


----------



## goathiker

Good Night Emma...Now you'll never find out who smacked around those poor black eyed peas


----------



## littlegoatgirl

NubianFan said:


> My head is killing me and I didn't fall off a horse...


I feel like I got hit by a train but it's because I got tackled 14,000 times in soccer over the weekend, not cause I fell off a horse


----------



## Texaslass

Well, guess I missed the party. :/ Night all you early birds! :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Others chose to lock themselves away in isolation...


----------



## Texaslass

Oh Leslie. :laugh: I like pintos!


----------



## NubianFan

While others came together and formed support groups...


----------



## littlegoatgirl

As much as I'm loving this bean story, I really should get to bed... But Leslie, bravo, I hope to hear a new story tomorrow :laugh:
I will only be on momentarily until this bean story is over, I am quite enjoying it. So G'night in advance y'all!


----------



## Texaslass

Leslie, we need updated pics of your goats! * puppy dog eyes* please?
Maybe you could out it in photogenic.... I don't know if I ever saw any of Daffodil other than your avatar for a while...
Btw, I almost forgot to say, the first post of yours that I read was when your weren't sure if you should keep goats or not, cause of your trouble with daffy and all. Anyway, idk why, but I thought for sure you were a man! :slapfloor: :ROFL:


----------



## Texaslass

Night Sarah! :hug:


----------



## NubianFan

I am very manly actually. I kinda think like a man and I have always had to be the man and the woman in this family since my ex was so horrible. I have always been a tomboy. I still have feminine tendencies too though. I tell people all the time I just want to get to be a girl for a while. I feel like I have always had to be man and woman both. I don't know if any of this is making sense, but it would be nice to have someone stand up for me, or stand by me, instead of always going it alone. Having to be brave and strong and responsible all the dad gum time.


----------



## NubianFan

And I do need to takes pics of the girls, I wish someone woulda took pics the other day when Daffodil was laying in my lap with her head on my shoulder.


----------



## NubianFan

But in the END a bean is just a bean, well, unless it is a pea of course....


----------



## Texaslass

Well, I don't think of you as manly at all now.  I think it's just that something of the way a man takes care of business, and being brave and responsible like you said shows through even in type. 
I think you're awesome, and I certainly hope you find a nice man someday who will be brave and strong and kind and let you do all the girly things you ever wanted to do.  :hug:


----------



## WillowGem

Holey Moley, this thread moves fast! 

Loving the bean story...LOL!!

Goats are locked up for the night and it's time for bed...nighty-night all!


----------



## Texaslass

NubianFan said:


> But in the END a bean is just a bean, well, unless it is a pea of course....


That's your cue, Sarah! :lol: night! :wave:


----------



## NubianFan

Night everyone who passed out during my bean diatribe.:laugh:


----------



## Texaslass

I'm supposed to get off of here.  So gnight all!


----------



## NubianFan

night!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Yep you're right Sarah!  night all! :sleeping: 

Thanks for the great bedtime story Leslie!


----------



## NubianFan

LOL anytime


----------



## goathiker

G'Night everyone.


----------



## NubianFan

Yep I am about to head to the bed myself... hopefully I won't find beans in there...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lived the bean story Leslie! :lol: it was fabulous! 

That stinks you fell off Emma! I think it's funny to fall off though lol! 
One time, Jenny spooked at something and randomly started bucking like crazy! I hadn't been paying attention and was talking to my friend who watch the whole thing.. After I couldn't hang on anymore and she gave another buck, I went flying, landed right next to a T post on my back, Jenny jumped over me, I yelled at her, and she stopped and looked at me and said sorry with her eyes.. 

The only scary part was landing so close to the T post! I knew Jen wouldn't hurt me so her jumping over me wasn't scary 


Then I was ring the big QH/Draft I was ridding for some time, and he would go from a canter to a dead stop in the corner.. I flew over his head a few times lol! One time I landed on a rain barrel lol

And then one time after a lesson, we were playing tag.. We were all running around on our horse and trying to lean over to reach the other person.. Well.. I was leaning one way, my horse went the other ROFL! It was funny! My shoes went flying across the ring ROFL!!

Those are the falls I remember the most  though I've fallen plenty of times  and have also ridden and stayed on plenty of bucks  which is also great fun lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh! And one of the guys was at work so I only went out for like 2 minuets lol! I go to go back inside and he went out to do carts in the cold dark parking lot 

All I'm saying is prayer works fast! Lol!


----------



## Scottyhorse

We had a visitor tonight... 
My dad was at the gas station and an elderly man asked him where he could get a new belt for his car. Well at 7:30 nothing is going to be open in town since it's so small, so he asks my dad where he could find a cheap place to stay. All there really is is a nasty cheap motel, a best western, and an expensive hotel. So my dad says "well I know a cheap place to stay, we have a guest house on our property and you can stay there. totally legit, too" So my dad brings him home, and my mom had gotten pizza that night, so that's what we ate. He had his with a fork and knife :laugh: He is 82 and drives all over the place helping repairing churches! Mostly the organs and I think stained glass windows. His name is Glen. So he's staying at the other house tonight, and tomorrow my dad is going to escort him to the mechanics! He's a real nice guy.


----------



## peacelovegoats

Sounds like fun!


----------



## emilieanne

Morning guys!! 
Leslie- it's official. You're addicted to beans!  
It's ok if you can't accept it.. I can't accept I'm addicted to goats.. I just care about them all


----------



## Emzi00

Addicted to beans :laugh:
Morning y'all!


----------



## enchantedgoats

Scottyhorse said:


> Awesome name!! Mine is lazy too


you guys are so lucky to be able to ride!! i used to ride alot till be broke my sacrum, they glued it back together, but know i cant even ride a merry go round!! i miss it so much.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

To go or not to go?


Should I go to 6 flags with my friend??


----------



## enchantedgoats

yes


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

What kind of question is that Sarah!?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> We had a visitor tonight... My dad was at the gas station and an elderly man asked him where he could get a new belt for his car. Well at 7:30 nothing is going to be open in town since it's so small, so he asks my dad where he could find a cheap place to stay. All there really is is a nasty cheap motel, a best western, and an expensive hotel. So my dad says "well I know a cheap place to stay, we have a guest house on our property and you can stay there. totally legit, too" So my dad brings him home, and my mom had gotten pizza that night, so that's what we ate. He had his with a fork and knife :laugh: He is 82 and drives all over the place helping repairing churches! Mostly the organs and I think stained glass windows. His name is Glen. So he's staying at the other house tonight, and tomorrow my dad is going to escort him to the mechanics! He's a real nice guy.


That's pretty cool!!


----------



## nchen7

I love beans! favas are best young and fresh. Jamie Oliver has great recipes for using fresh fava beans and peas. mmmmmm. I miss fresh peas. no one grows peas here. I think it's impossible to grow b/c it's SO HOT all the time. the plant just wilts and dies.....

and really....beans beans they're good for your heart!


----------



## enchantedgoats

well, we were spared the frost, the fog rolled in and the temp was 33 this morning. how did everyone else fare?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm on my way out now.. I'll report when I get in... It was 40 at 10 when I got home from work last night... I don't know if it dropped and more.. But man it was chilly!


----------



## enchantedgoats

We had a fire going in the wood furnace last night, so much better to get up and not have to put layers of clothing on just to stay warm.


----------



## Texaslass

enchantedgoats said:


> you guys are so lucky to be able to ride!! i used to ride alot till be broke my sacrum, they glued it back together, but know i cant even ride a merry go round!! i miss it so much.


Join the crowd! Me and Sarah can't either.  Me cause my dad thinks it's sooo dangerous and all and cause we don't know anyone with horses and we can't afford one. Her cause she's not allowed. It's not fair!
That's awful though for you. 

Your doesn't happen too be Sarah, does it?  I don't thin k you told us, or I forgot; and your age too.


----------



## nchen7

oohhh...wood furnace.

so I think one of my does is in heat. she's the mean one, but she has been SUPER mean to the other doe, and even her 6 month old buckling (he's wethered). her back side was a little puffy, and with some redness.


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I'm on my way out now.. I'll report when I get in... It was 40 at 10 when I got home from work last night... I don't know if it dropped and more.. But man it was chilly!


See, Emma? 40s can be cold, even to northerners!! :slapfloor:


----------



## Texaslass

nchen7 said:


> oohhh...wood furnace.
> 
> so I think one of my does is in heat. she's the mean one, but she has been SUPER mean to the other doe, and even her 6 month old buckling (he's wethered). her back side was a little puffy, and with some redness.


Are you going to get her bred soon?


----------



## nchen7

no!! :'( i'm moving, so I don't want her to have babies while i'm not here!!!


----------



## Texaslass

Aw!  too bad! I forgot, are you selling her or giving her away? If your selling her, she probably be worth more bred. :shrug:


----------



## enchantedgoats

Texaslass said:


> Aw!  too bad! I forgot, are you selling her or giving her away? If your selling her, she probably be worth more bred. :shrug:


good point!


----------



## nchen7

well, not sure what we're doing yet. there's this older couple who wants to buy the house, and i'm sure they'll keep the goats. I don't want to sell them to just anyone b/c ppl here just tie them outside in the elements ALL DAY LONG. or leave them in a bush somewhere and not have good human contact. I wont' have that for my girls. so hopefully the sale works out and they keep it.

my bf also wants to start an organic farm on the island. there's an ex-sugar plantation that wants to do all these fun things on their land (have a goat dairy, orchard, organic farm, etc), but no one is farming it, and they're leasing land for super cheap. he's looking at investors to do this, and he may keep them to get rid of the bush. that would be a good option if he finds a reliable farm manager, and i'm going to have to be VERY insistent on how to care of my babies.

sigh...there are options, but getting my girls knocked up and then leaving them is not the option I want. even tho my other doe, Missy, I think would throw some really cute, fuzzy, colourful babies. *sniff*


----------



## nchen7

i'm not too worried about what price I can get for them, I just want the best/right home.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> See, Emma? 40s can be cold, even to northerners!! :slapfloor:


Only cause it was in the 60's that day! So it's a bit of a drop in temps!  but, when it starts warming up again in the 'spring' 40 is glorious!!


----------



## Texaslass

Well, once it does cool off here after the summer, it often goes straight form say, 90 to 50 (during the day) overnight!  So it does take some getting used to! The othe day when I was cold and it was sixty, it had been 85ish the day before, so it was a new deal, being cool! :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

nchen7 said:


> i'm not too worried about what price I can get for them, I just want the best/right home.


I understand that!  Hope it all works out!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> Well, once it does cool off here after the summer, it often goes straight form say, 90 to 50 (during the day) overnight!  So it does take some getting used to! The othe day when I was cold and it was sixty, it had been 85ish the day before, so it was a new deal, being cool! :lol:


Sounds like New England! We say "don't like the weather? Wait 5 minuets!" ROFL!!


----------



## Texaslass

Well, the summer here is maddeningly consistently HOT, but the fall/ winter are very changeable.  winter here can joggle(is that a word? I think I just made it up. ) between 80s and 20s!  not fun, especially when one of the 80 degrees days turns out o be Christmas! :tears: It actually was 80 on Christmas Day here a few years ago! That's just so wrong!


----------



## Carmen_SanDiego

We're still seeing 90's here in Phoenix Az ..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> Well, the summer here is maddeningly consistently HOT, but the fall/ winter are very changeable.  winter here can joggle(is that a word? I think I just made it up. ) between 80s and 20s!  not fun, especially when one of the 80 degrees days turns out o be Christmas! :tears: It actually was 80 on Christmas Day here a few years ago! That's just so wrong!


LOL!!

We have WICKED humidity here! So a high heat with HIGH humidity is AWFUL!!! I can stand dry heat.. But the humidity kills me...

Hey, I would love an 80 degree Christmas!  lol!!


----------



## Scottyhorse

I have to go muck the goat pens out today. Rained last night, and wet hay STINKS.


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> LOL!!
> 
> We have WICKED humidity here! So a high heat with HIGH humidity is AWFUL!!! I can stand dry heat.. But the humidity kills me...
> 
> Hey, I would love an 80 degree Christmas!  lol!!


So do we, it's ALWAYS humid, I really hate it. 

What? How could you? Christmas is supposed to have snow!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

One year we didn't have snow on Christmas.. It was such a beautiful thing!


----------



## nchen7

come to Barbados. it's hot all year round...all the time. the heat never stops. except for "winter" when the trade winds come back, but it's still stinky hot during the day.


----------



## Texaslass

nchen7 said:


> come to Barbados. it's hot all year round...


NEVER!!!!! You can't make me!!!


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> One year we didn't have snow on Christmas.. It was such a beautiful thing!


Stop it, you're killing me!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Mwhahaha!! LOL! 
I like Spring  I wish it could stay like that all year  maybe a little warmer for the summer, but not much


----------



## nchen7

my favourite is early fall. i love the slight chill in the air. Spring is my second favourite. maybe late spring...after the big thaw and when the green is back.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm not a huge fan of Fall... But it's better then winter lol!


----------



## nchen7

fall is so pretty!!!! the colours! and i love fall clothes. hehe


----------



## Scottyhorse

Tons of fog just rolled in.. It's really really thick!


----------



## Scottyhorse

It looks like the fog you see in a movie... When all the zombies and such come crawling out... creepy...


----------



## nchen7

oohhh!!! creepy!!!! we get clouds floating through our house sometimes....not quite the same, but still eerie


----------



## Scottyhorse

nchen7 said:


> oohhh!!! creepy!!!! we get clouds floating through our house sometimes....not quite the same, but still eerie


THROUGH?


----------



## nchen7

ya! we're not that high up, but "high" for the island (about 1000ft). it's not quite fog, but more like cloudy misty


----------



## Scottyhorse

But it's actually IN your house?


----------



## nchen7

yes. it comes through the house. you can feel the humidity increase!


----------



## Scottyhorse

nchen7 said:


> yes. it comes through the house. you can feel the humidity increase!


:ROFL: That is awesome!


----------



## nchen7

hahaha. thanks! lol. it's cute and fun, until you go into the closet and your clothes feel just a little bit wet.....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That is soo weird! Lol!


----------



## Scottyhorse

nchen7 said:


> hahaha. thanks! lol. it's cute and fun, until you go into the closet and your clothes feel just a little bit wet.....


Ew, wet clothes.


----------



## nchen7

ya. If you don't wear things, they'll start smelling musty, even if they're clean. it's the worst when I don't do the "smell test", and go to work or somewhere...then figure out I smell frowsy.


----------



## Texaslass

That's how it's been here!  I hate it when my "clean" clothes stink!


----------



## Texaslass

Scottyhorse said:


> It looks like the fog you see in a movie... When all the zombies and such come crawling out... creepy...


That's how the mornings here are at least half the time all summer! Yuk.


----------



## Emzi00

Sarah!!!!!!! :dance:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Excited much Emma?? :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hallie pics


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Sarah!!!!!!! :dance:


I'm thinking I need to stay gone longer. I'm starting to miss when my appearance got this reaction: Sarah!!!!!!!!!! You're back!!!!!!:wahoo: :dance: :hug:
:ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> I'm thinking I need to stay gone longer. I'm starting to miss when my appearance got this reaction: Sarah!!!!!!!!!! :wahoo: :dance: :hug: :ROFL:


Haha!! :ROFL:


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Hallie pics


Aw, hahaha! I love her shirt! :lol: is it very cold or is she just being stylish?


----------



## Emzi00

:wahoo: :dance: :balloons: :hug: Yay!!!!!! You're back!!!!!!!!!! :dance: :wahoo: :hug:

Better?  :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Much.  :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## enchantedgoats

j.o.y. Farm said:


> hallie pics :d


eeewwww, what happened to her ears??????? Lol:d:d


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Excited much Emma?? :laugh:


Yes ma'am!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

enchantedgoats said:


> eeewwww, what happened to her ears??????? Lol:d:d


They make great bacon  yumm! :lol: :ROFL:


----------



## Texaslass

enchantedgoats said:


> eeewwww, what happened to her ears??????? Lol:d:d


IKR?! You stole my line, I was about to say, "You know, even though Hallie's cute and all, it's still freaking me out that she has no ears." :lol:
Sorry, Skyla, just can't get past it. I think Lamanchas are only cute as babies.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*snuffles* poor wittle Hallie  no one likes her


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> *snuffles* poor wittle Hallie  no one likes her


Her mommy loves her, and I'm sure that all she cares about.  Just don't tell what we said.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> Aw, hahaha! I love her shirt! :lol: is it very cold or is she just being stylish?


It was cold this AM and she is just under three months old.. So her under coat hasn't come in yet  she got to be a Capt. America fan for a while today :laugh:


----------



## Emzi00

She's okay.... lol.... :laugh: I think all Lamanchas look like velociraptors...so that doesn't help any...


----------



## Texaslass

Even though that welcome made my day, I still have to make soap, so I gotta go now.  see ya later. :wave:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> Her mommy loves her, and I'm sure that all she cares about.  Just don't tell what we said.


LOL! I know a lot of people who love her lol! 

I have to get a close up of her adorable little ears  just for you guys  I think hers are cuter the Pom Pom's!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> She's okay.... lol.... :laugh: I think all Lamanchas look like velociraptors...so that doesn't help any...


Haha!!! :ROFL: where do you come up with these things?! Lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> Even though that welcome made my day, I still have to make soap, so I gotta go now.  see ya later. :wave:


*snuffle* ok.. Bye Sarah  *snuffles*


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Haha!!! :ROFL: where do you come up with these things?! Lol!


Jake... from state farm...  
:ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So, Mazie hasn't come back into heat!! That means she is bred!  

Puffy would be on day 18 today.. She had some icky on her back end this am.. I brought her by the buck pen and she couldn't have cared less about them.. Not even a flick of her tail! So.. Idk but possibly she could come into heat in the next few days.. We'll see.. The other two will be day 18 tomorrow.. I really hope they settled! Esp Gingersnap! She is the only one I am worried about settling..


----------



## Emzi00

Well, I hope they all took, I want some baby pictures! :slapfloor:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!! Trust me you'll get plenty!


----------



## Emzi00

Yay!! More than everyone else, right...?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! Maybe  :laugh:


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh: Lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

What do I get if I send you more??


----------



## Emzi00

Well, if Billie has kids(she _will_)... then I'd send you more of her's... :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well.. If you put it that way.. You've gotta deal!  :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh: We're dealing alright! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

lol! :laugh:


----------



## Emzi00

Okay, I'm going to leave you to your own devices for a while, I've got to go :wave:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Awe  *snuffle* ok ...


----------



## Delilah

Okay so the new buck I got a week ago his CAE test came back yesterday, he's a 94 that's super positive!!! That's the highest we've had yet, they're letting us give him back and we get our money back.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Wow.. That's a bummer! At least they are being good about it and you can get your money back.


----------



## Delilah

Yeah I kinda feel bad for him because he's going to go from well fed to skinny :/ and he's a really nice boy.


----------



## nchen7

wow. that's super positive! glad they were good about that, taking him back and refunding you.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Poor baby...


----------



## Scottyhorse

Aww poor guy


----------



## Scottyhorse

Wow, 1,700 posts...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha!! Surprised??


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> What kind of question is that Sarah!?


Well I don't like giant rollercoasters so idk...


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Well, if Billie has kids(she _will_)... then I'd send you more of her's... :lol:


Me too? *puppy dog eyes*


----------



## Texaslass

littlegoatgirl said:


> Well I don't like giant rollercoasters so idk...


Me neither!! I'll pass on that any day! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Well I don't like giant rollercoasters so idk...


Oh.. I like them to an extent.. Idk if I would like the Six Flags ones...

Did you go?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Only cause it was in the 60's that day! So it's a bit of a drop in temps!  but, when it starts warming up again in the 'spring' 40 is glorious!!


Too true


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> One year we didn't have snow on Christmas.. It was such a beautiful thing!


We haven't had snow on Christmas in two years! :tears: come on! :tears:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> We haven't had snow on Christmas in two years! :tears: come on! :tears:


Lucky you! I wish it would get cold enough to kill the parasites and not snow! That would be marvelous!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Hallie pics


Awww! Captain America!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hehe! She is a cutie pie


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> Me too? *puppy dog eyes*


:laugh: You already know you're getting a bunch! :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yuck! There was a mushroom on my potato!


----------



## Emzi00

What kind of mushroom? Edible?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah.. White ones.. We had pot roast for diner and my dad put mushrooms in it... I was picking through the left overs and a mushroom was stuck to my potato  icky!


----------



## NubianFan

Could be worse, coulda been a mushroom growing out of your potato...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh Leslie! That's so gross!


----------



## NubianFan

That is gross...
But I love mushrooms, just not growing out of my potatoes.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I hate mushrooms and growing out of a potato makes it even worse! Lol!


----------



## Emzi00

I love mushrooms!

I _*HATE*_ my brother! :veryangry: :GAAH:


----------



## usamagoat

i hate mushrooms! they taste gooey to me!


----------



## NubianFan

Brothers certainly are much ickier than mushrooms.


----------



## usamagoat

> Brothers certainly are much ickier than mushrooms.


well...... sometimes


----------



## NubianFan

How old is your brother Emma?


----------



## usamagoat

i think shes not on the chat thread now?

i have 3 bro's ,1 is 14, 1 is 5, and 1 is 1 year old!


----------



## Scottyhorse

:clap: I am so happy right now!!  My grandpa (well one of them, the one from my dads side) just sent me a check for $100!!! He was here a couple weeks ago, and he was talking to me about my goats and I had mentioned that I needed some medical supplies. So he sends me this check with a letter that says to spend it on stuff for my medical kit!! :dance::wahoo::leap:

So we have on hand: CD/T Vaccine, Noromectin Wormer (Ivomec off brand) Safeguard, gauze, vet wrap, needles and syringes, wound kote, 

What I will buy: CD/T anti toxin, copper bolus, selenium supplement, cocci treatment/prevention (suggestions?) probios, I would get electrolytes but I will just make my own when I need it, biomycin, Pen-G, fortified b-complex (had some but dropped it) bag balm, and iron supplement. Anything else I should get?? I know there is TGS Med. Cabinet, do I need everything on there? I know I will need more than $100 probably, but it should give me a real good start


----------



## Emzi00

Well, that one is 15. My other brother who is awesome is 24.


----------



## usamagoat

i would like to share my facebook goat page here it is:www.facebook.com/pages/Anglo-Nubian-Usama-goat for you to see my baby goats!

give me feedback plz!


----------



## NubianFan

Well at least you have an awesome brother to make up for the mushroomy brother....


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Hi! Making a movie


----------



## NubianFan

That's cool Sydney, I had good luck with Dimethox (sp?) for coccidia


----------



## NubianFan

littlegoatgirl said:


> Hi! Making a movie


 Is it about beans?


----------



## Emzi00

Always a silver lining Leslie :lol:


----------



## usamagoat

littlegoatgirl i banned you on the game "ban the user above you" haha


----------



## Texaslass

Scottyhorse said:


> :clap: I am so happy right now!!  My grandpa (well one of them, the one from my dads side) just sent me a check for $100!!! He was here a couple weeks ago, and he was talking to me about my goats and I had mentioned that I needed some medical supplies. So he sends me this check with a letter that says to spend it on stuff for my medical kit!! :dance::wahoo::leap:
> 
> So we have on hand: CD/T Vaccine, Noromectin Wormer (Ivomec off brand) Safeguard, gauze, vet wrap, needles and syringes, wound kote,
> 
> What I will buy: CD/T anti toxin, copper bolus, selenium supplement, cocci treatment/prevention (suggestions?) probios, I would get electrolytes but I will just make my own when I need it, biomycin, Pen-G, fortified b-complex (had some but dropped it) bag balm, and iron supplement. Anything else I should get?? I know there is TGS Med. Cabinet, do I need everything on there? I know I will need more than $100 probably, but it should give me a real good start


A drench syringe and a bolus gun!! I haven't got those yet and I'm always needing them! Maybe some red cell..... Can't think of anything else off hand..


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Well, that one is 15. My other brother who is awesome is 24.


You have TWO older brothers? No fair! even if one is a jerk... 
I don't have any older brothers, always wanted one, somehow never got one... :scratch: 
I have one older sister though. :/


----------



## Texaslass

I don't know what I hit a second ago, but I went to a page by accident- I didn't know TGS sold t-shirts! I want one! :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Texaslass said:


> You have TWO older brothers? No fair! even if one is a jerk...
> I don't have any older brothers, always wanted one, somehow never got one... :scratch:
> I have one older sister though. :/


 I have an older brother, I would give him to you in a second. In fact if you will take him I will send my horses, Navigator and Little Black aka Stubby with him. But you have to KEEP him. Forever, no gives backsys....


----------



## usamagoat

lets talk about funny cats!


----------



## Texaslass

NubianFan said:


> I have an older brother, I would give him to you in a second. In fact if you will take him I will send my horses, Navigator and Little Black aka Stubby with him. But you have to KEEP him. Forever, no gives backsys....


Well, I kinda meant an awesome older brother ya know, Leslie.  I get the impression yours isn't? :/


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> You have TWO older brothers? No fair! even if one is a jerk...
> I don't have any older brothers, always wanted one, somehow never got one... :scratch:
> I have one older sister though. :/


It's not fun to have older brothers when you're the youngest though  But you wouldn't know how that is :lol:
Yeah, I have two older brothers. The oldest is my half brother from my dad's first marriage, and the other icky one is my full brother... I've always wanted an older sister...


----------



## NubianFan

crazy cat


----------



## Texaslass

How about I just take the horses?  How would that work?


----------



## NubianFan

Oh yeah, he is AWESOME, just ask him. He will tell you how awesome he is...


----------



## NubianFan

I will sell you Navigator for $650 and throw Little Black in for free if you will come pick them up here at the farm.


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> It's not fun to have older brothers when you're the youngest though  But you wouldn't know how that is :lol:
> Yeah, I have two older brothers. The oldest is my half brother from my dad's first marriage, and the other icky one is my full brother... I've always wanted an older sister...


I guess it stands to reason we want what we can't have. :laugh:
What so bad about being the youngest? Do you have other siblings?


----------



## Texaslass

NubianFan said:


> I will sell you Navigator for $650 and throw Little Black in for free if you will come pick them up here at the farm.


Sure, maybe next time I'm on my way to Tennessee to visit some folks there we know.  except we never go there, they always come here (well you know, always as in once a year)


----------



## NubianFan

car thieves


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> I guess it stands to reason we want what we can't have. :laugh:
> What so bad about being the youngest? Do you have other siblings?


What's so bad about being the youngest?!
You're always being talked down at.
They are always better because they are older.
You get no respect from anyone because you are the youngest and you know nothing.
Need I go on?
No I don't have any other siblings.


----------



## NubianFan

more cats


----------



## goathiker

Why is that cat eating a pot plant?


----------



## NubianFan

neat freaks rejoice!


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> What's so bad about being the youngest?!
> You're always being talked down at.
> They are always better because they are older.
> You get no respect from anyone because you are the youngest and you know nothing.
> Need I go on?
> No I don't have any other siblings.


Well, that depends on what kind of family you're in, I guess. The youngest here is a spoiled brat.


----------



## NubianFan

cat suspicion


----------



## Texaslass

NubianFan said:


> more cats


I've seen the crazy cat lady starter kit one before. :lol: I MUST have one of those when I'm old! Actually, I think I'll take it now. :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> Well, that depends on what kind of family you're in, I guess. The youngest here is a spoiled brat.


Yeah, I guess so...
Need another sister? :ROFL:


----------



## goathiker

I have 1 brother, the oldest, and 2 sisters, 1 older and 1 younger...I was the ignored middle child...


----------



## NubianFan

creepy


----------



## Scottyhorse

I have a younger brother. Ug. Younger siblings... Eck.


----------



## Emzi00

My show is on...so night y'all :wave:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sydney, I use Sulmet.. Which is like the same as Dimathox.. Get the 12.5% of either one if you go with those...

The bouls guns are cheap but I don't use mine lol! I find it harder to use actually...
But, a drench gun or big syringes would be good! 

Anything for your kidding kit?

What about blood stop, needles and syringes or various sizes?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I just come back and your leaving me Emma!? *snuffles*


----------



## littlegoatgirl

NubianFan said:


> Is it about beans?


Haha no it's about my soccer team.... But maybe some day

Oh ANNNNND for all of you that wanted to see the commercial, it's finished!  so PM me your email if you want it!


----------



## NubianFan

Wish I was here


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Do you still have mine Sarah or do you want me to PM it to you again?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That is pretty Leslie 

I need a cup of mint tea.. BBS


----------



## NubianFan

or here....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Eew! Not with that snow!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> What's so bad about being the youngest?!
> You're always being talked down at.
> They are always better because they are older.
> You get no respect from anyone because you are the youngest and you know nothing.
> Need I go on?
> No I don't have any other siblings.


The others are worshipped yet nobody seems to care about you
You may do the same thing as your older brother and your parents tell everyone they know, but for you they don't even tell your own older sister at college

I know how you feel Emma, even though I love my older brother and sister


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Texaslass said:


> Well, that depends on what kind of family you're in, I guess. The youngest here is a spoiled brat.


It also depends where you stand in the family, youngest, oldest, middle... It kinda changes the perspective!


----------



## NubianFan

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Eew! Not with that snow!


If I could be in that cabin with everything I need and not have to go out into the snow. You bet!! Especially if I was stuck there with my crush and he actually liked me as well. Dreams.....


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Do you still have mine Sarah or do you want me to PM it to you again?


I think I have it let me check


----------



## NubianFan

right here... LOL


----------



## goathiker

Here Leslie


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Skyla I can't find it, can you resend????? Thanks!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Lacie.... Maaaaaah


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Skyla I can't find it, can you resend????? Thanks!


Yah


----------



## NubianFan

goathiker said:


> Here Leslie


Hey if he was willingly in there with me I wouldn't care.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> right here... LOL


Oh that is nice!


----------



## Texaslass

NubianFan said:


> right here... LOL


 :book: :window:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Sarah I forgot did you want to see my commercial?

Laaaaacie!!!!
Maaaaah...
:tears:
:mecry:
:tears:
:mecry:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> It also depends where you stand in the family, youngest, oldest, middle... It kinda changes the perspective!


I'm the oldest.. And like the lab rat  :laugh:


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Yeah, I guess so...
> Need another sister? :ROFL:


Of course!! More are always welcome! :hug: Our clan isnt nearly big enough. My mom and dad always talk about adopting, but there's just so much red tape involved in that, among other reasons, and they never did.


----------



## NubianFan

Texaslass said:


> :book: :window:


:snowlaugh::snowbounce::snowman:


----------



## Texaslass

Plus we desperately need another goat person here! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> Here Leslie


That is cool looking Jill!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Texaslass said:


> Of course!! More are always welcome! :hug: Our clan isnt nearly big enough. My mom and dad always talk about adopting, but there's just so much red tape involved in that, among other reasons, and they never did.


I'll come too!


----------



## NubianFan

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> That is cool looking Jill!


It actually is really cute, just looks a little small.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Count me in too! You have no snow!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> It actually is really cute, just looks a little small.


Easier to clean right  :laugh:


----------



## goathiker

I love that little cabin. It's got a bed loft above the main room. DH isn't all into out houses and lack of cable TV though. 
I would love this one


----------



## Texaslass

The more the merrier! :lol: though Idk WHAT I would tell my parents, lol. They don't really know how much I'm on here, they'd probably be kind of shocked that I know people on here and was inviting them all to come live with us. :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

goathiker said:


> I love that little cabin. It's got a bed loft above the main room. DH isn't all into out houses and lack of cable TV though.
> I would love this one


I like the first one, but this ones better!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> I love that little cabin. It's got a bed loft above the main room. DH isn't all into out houses and lack of cable TV though. I would love this one


Can't say I blame him lol on the out house part anyway lol!

That is pretty!


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> Plus we desperately need another goat person here! :lol:


I'm your _lass!_ :ROFL:


----------



## NubianFan

goathiker said:


> I love that little cabin. It's got a bed loft above the main room. DH isn't all into out houses and lack of cable TV though.
> I would love this one


 Now that one is AWESOME


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> The more the merrier! :lol: though Idk WHAT I would tell my parents, lol. They don't really know how much I'm on here, they'd probably be kind of shocked that I know people on here and was inviting them all to come live with us. :lol:


HAHA!! I've invited plenty of people.. Though none of them ever come :chin:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

emzi00 said:


> i'm your lass! :rofl:


haha!!! :rofl:


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> HAHA!! I've invited plenty of people.. Though none of them ever come :chin:


:ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> :ROFL: :slapfloor:


 guess it's a good thing cause I don't think my parents would be very happy lol!


----------



## NubianFan

LOL now this is what I call a moat. Loads of privacy here, Sarah you couldn't peek in the windows unless you had wings or flippers!!! :slapfloor:


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> guess it's a good thing cause I don't think my parents would be very happy lol!


I know what you mean! Mine love helping people out, but the whole meeting people online thing doesn't fly with them, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Texaslass

Me Sarah, or Sarah m?


----------



## NubianFan

You Sarah, I thought the window you posted before was supposed to be you peeking in the window. LOL


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> I know what you mean! Mine love helping people out, but the whole meeting people online thing doesn't fly with them, if you know what I mean.


Well, then you didn't meet me online.. I'm your friend's sister's dog's breeder's aunt's uncle's great great granddaughter...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> I know what you mean! Mine love helping people out, but the whole meeting people online thing doesn't fly with them, if you know what I mean.


Same here.. I have met a few TGS members that live near me.. Some bought goats from me.. I bought goats from some.. Show with some.. So yah.. LOL!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Well, then you didn't meet me online.. I'm your friend's sister's dog's breeder's aunt's uncle's great great granddaughter...


HAHA!! Love it!! :ROFL: :slapfloor:

Kinda like this..


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Well, then you didn't meet me online.. I'm your friend's sister's dog's breeder's aunt's uncle's great great granddaughter...


Haha! Only one problem: I only have one sort of friend and she doesn't have a sister either.  I didn't think of that till just now, that's really weird!
She actually has 7 full brothers!!  but they almost never all lived at home, so she doesn't even really know most of them.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Where do you like to buy goat supplies online? (That are the cheapest) For the meds and stuff.


----------



## NubianFan

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> HAHA!! Love it!! :ROFL: :slapfloor:
> 
> Kinda like this..


My brain is impaired now....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> Where do you like to buy goat supplies online? (That are the cheapest) For the meds and stuff.


Valley Vet, Jeffers.. Those are my top two.. I also have been looking at Vetserve too.. Haven't bought anything there yet though


----------



## Texaslass

NubianFan said:


> You Sarah, I thought the window you posted before was supposed to be you peeking in the window. LOL


Haha! I was trying to depict being cozy inside when it's cold out, but peeking in the window works too! Lol, if I wasn't invited, I probably would!. :slapfloor:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> My brain is impaired now....


Haha!! I keep saying next time my work calls to see if I can come in I'm gonna say that to them.. The reaction from a few of them would be priceless! Haha!! :ROFL:


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'm just wondering because I don't have a whole lot of stuff in the 'cart' (6 items) and it's already to $70 not including shipping.


----------



## Texaslass

Heogger has really nice stuff, but idk if they're cheaper than others, I don't think so...
I've only ever ordered from them, just cause we got the catalog and we usually try to do stuff thought the mail if we can.


----------



## Texaslass

Scottyhorse said:


> I'm just wondering because I don't have a whole lot of stuff in the 'cart' (6 items) and it's already to $70 not including shipping.


LOL! Get used to it, that all I can say! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> Heogger has really nice stuff, but idk if they're cheaper than others, I don't think so... I've only ever ordered from them, just cause we got the catalog and we usually try to do stuff thought the mail if we can.


They are pretty expensive.. We have only used them once for some kidding stuff... 
You can get catalogs for Jeffers and Valley Vet too


----------



## NubianFan

It doesn't take much to really rack up the money when buying meds. Just prioritize the things you need most.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> I'm just wondering because I don't have a whole lot of stuff in the 'cart' (6 items) and it's already to $70 not including shipping.


 From where? And I agree with the others lol! Sorry.. It is stinky 

I like to have a few tabs open and look for things on a few sites and price it out...


----------



## NubianFan

Texaslass said:


> Haha! I was trying to depict being cozy inside when it's cold out, but peeking in the window works too! Lol, if I wasn't invited, I probably would!. :slapfloor:


You probably wouldn't see much, I would probably go all shy and gooney and he would be too honorable to do anything... It would probably be like a bad 80's teen romance movie....


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> They are pretty expensive.. We have only used them once for some kidding stuff...
> You can get catalogs for Jeffers and Valley Vet too


Yah, I figured, I guess we just got into a rut with them... 

I need to go now, good night everyone!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Where did little Sarah run off to? She disappeared!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> Yah, I figured, I guess we just got into a rut with them...  I need to go now, good night everyone!


Lol!

Awe  ok night


----------



## Texaslass

NubianFan said:


> You probably wouldn't see much, I would probably go all shy and gooney and he would be too honorable to do anything... It would probably be like a bad 80's teen romance movie....


Oh! Um...   I forgot about the guy.... Hehe
I was just thinking of the cozy cabin and all.... I need a paper bag for my head now!!


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> From where? And I agree with the others lol! Sorry.. It is stinky
> 
> I like to have a few tabs open and look for things on a few sites and price it out...


Jeffers.


----------



## Emzi00

Bye Sarah  :tear: :tears:


----------



## NubianFan

Jill if you are still lurking around Erica's doe just kidded twin girls and has a bubble hanging from her ya ya and she is asking if that is normal in the Dixies waiting thread


----------



## NubianFan

Texaslass said:


> Oh! Um...   I forgot about the guy.... Hehe
> I was just thinking of the cozy cabin and all.... I need a paper bag for my head now!!


LOL that is kinda funny. Don't worry, it would be G rated I am sure. LOL


----------



## goathiker

Alrighty, I'll go look. 

Good night those that are going to bed. Guess it's time to cook dinner...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Y'all are too funny


----------



## NubianFan

Night whoever is going to beddy bye


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Who is going to bed? Lol! I know Sarah T... Anyone else?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

goathiker said:


> I love that little cabin. It's got a bed loft above the main room. DH isn't all into out houses and lack of cable TV though.
> I would love this one


I've never has cable in my life, and frankly have ZERO time to watch TV! Actually have a hilarious story about that... Who wants to hear, show of hands?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Texaslass said:


> The more the merrier! :lol: though Idk WHAT I would tell my parents, lol. They don't really know how much I'm on here, they'd probably be kind of shocked that I know people on here and was inviting them all to come live with us. :lol:


Haha same here! :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

NubianFan said:


> It doesn't take much to really rack up the money when buying meds. Just prioritize the things you need most.


I don't NEED a whole lot of stuff right now. Probably copper bolus' and selenium. I just want to have some extras on hand. Maybe
Copper
Selenium
CD AntiToxin
Fortified B Complex
Probios
BioMycin
Pen G
Vit. C Tabs
Iron supplement

What we have on hand:
Wound Kote
Safeguard and Noromectin
Vet wrap and gauze
needles and syringes
bloat release
Bag balm (I think) 
Pepto
Liquid Benadryl 
triple anti biotic ointment
Banamine
Karo Syrup, Molasses, coffee
hmm I think that's it...

Then around kidding season I will get iodine, some sort of cocci med?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Haha same here! :lol:


*raises hand*


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> I don't NEED a whole lot of stuff right now. Probably copper bolus' and selenium. I just want to have some extras on hand. Maybe Copper Selenium CD AntiToxin Fortified B Complex Probios BioMycin Pen G Vit. C Tabs Iron supplement What we have on hand: Wound Kote Safeguard and Noromectin Vet wrap and gauze needles and syringes bloat release Bag balm (I think) Pepto Liquid Benadryl triple anti biotic ointment Banamine Karo Syrup, Molasses, coffee hmm I think that's it... Then around kidding season I will get iodine, some sort of cocci med?


With the copper I would get the smaller amount.. Unless you have someone to share with.. I am selling some of mine cause it will go bad before I can use it all! Lol!

Maybe get the Bo-Se from a vet? I didn't find the gel to work to to well.. And you will end up spending more as you will have to buy it much more often... We got Bo-Se from our vet for $18

The rest sounds good


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Well, then you didn't meet me online.. I'm your friend's sister's dog's breeder's aunt's uncle's great great granddaughter...


Oh and I'm your cousin's dog's grandmother's owner's brother's daughter's aunt's grandmother's goat's "mother's" sister's great grandaughter's great great great great great grandaughter!


----------



## NubianFan

If it were me, and this is just me, I would get the dimethox, just because that is so devastating when it happens. I would also get some kind of antibiotic like LA 200 or Pen G. Right now all I have is Sulmet tabs, pepto, off brand red cell, electrolytes, wormers, hoof clippers, syringes, probios, bandages, I also need to get some banamine.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Since we live so far out, and our feed store barely has ANYTHING, I just want to have most of the things I would need. 

Skyla, i'd be interested in the copper. I need to do almost all the goats. How much are you selling and for how much?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Okay so these telemarketer people called us advertising dish or cable or something. My mom told them we weren't interested, and the guy asked what provider we currently had. My mom told him we had an antenna. The guy just said "and you're HAPPY with that!?" All rudely and stuff, so my mom said "Yes! Because I don't have time to sit on my butt all day and watch TV!" The guy hung up on her!  Haha, that was a good day.... I love messing with telemarketers'


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> If it were me, and this is just me, I would get the dimethox, just because that is so devastating when it happens. I would also get some kind of antibiotic like LA 200 or Pen G. Right now all I have is Sulmet tabs, pepto, off brand red cell, electrolytes, wormers, hoof clippers, syringes, probios, bandages, I also need to get some banamine.


The Biomacin is generic LA-200 

Sydney.. Not sure if you have a TSC near you, buy I get my LA-200, Pen G, Vit. B Complex there.. They also have others.. And plenty of wormers and stuff.. It will save on shipping cause the Pen G has to be chilled..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> Since we live so far out, and our feed store barely has ANYTHING, I just want to have most of the things I would need. Skyla, i'd be interested in the copper. I need to do almost all the goats. How much are you selling and for how much?


PM me and we can talk


----------



## Scottyhorse

NubianFan said:


> If it were me, and this is just me, I would get the dimethox, just because that is so devastating when it happens. I would also get some kind of antibiotic like LA 200 or Pen G. Right now all I have is Sulmet tabs, pepto, off brand red cell, electrolytes, wormers, hoof clippers, syringes, probios, bandages, I also need to get some banamine.


Just get dimethox? I know cocci can affect adults, but is it really that big of a concern?


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> The Biomacin is generic LA-200
> 
> Sydney.. Not sure if you have a TSC near you, buy I get my LA-200, Pen G, Vit. B Complex there.. They also have others.. And plenty of wormers and stuff.. It will save on shipping cause the Pen G has to be chilled..


Not even remotely close 
On the jeffers site it said Pen G doesn't need to be chilled?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> Just get dimethox? I know cocci can affect adults, but is it really that big of a concern?


I don't find it a big concern with my older goats.. It doesn't hurt to have it on hand.. But with winter coming around the corner you should really have to worry about parasites till spring..

We raise our kids on a cocci prevention and have never had any trouble with it in any of our goats.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> Not even remotely close  On the jeffers site it said Pen G doesn't need to be chilled?


That's a bummer!

Oh.. Maybe it's just once it's opened.. :shrug: it's always in the cooler at out TSC and we just got a new bottle from our vet and it came chilled.. Idk. They would know though


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I don't find it a big concern with my older goats.. It doesn't hurt to have it on hand.. But with winter coming around the corner you should really have to worry about parasites till spring..
> 
> We raise our kids on a cocci prevention and have never had any trouble with it in any of our goats.


What do you do for cocci prevention? I feel like such a newb asking this stuff... But then again, I AM a newb! :slapfloor:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Penicillin doesnt have to be chilled for shipping, Iits just kept in the fridge to keep it from extreme temps. Plus if your order on jeffers is over $60 you get free shipping. Be careful if you're getting syringes and needles though, because they have the same things listed of different pages sometimes and they are always different prices, so make sure you are getting the cheap one!


----------



## NubianFan

So I am sort of following Sarahs recipe and making homemade reeses cups, we will see how it turns out.


----------



## NubianFan

Scottyhorse said:


> Just get dimethox? I know cocci can affect adults, but is it really that big of a concern?


Just for me, because here, I can go to tractor supply and get nearly anything else, but the dimethox I had to go to a vet to get. I just don't want to have to go through that again.


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wahoo: :dance: :balloons: :hug:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Penicillin doesnt have to be chilled for shipping, Iits just kept in the fridge to keep it from extreme temps. Plus if your order on jeffers is over $60 you get free shipping. Be careful if you're getting syringes and needles though, because they have the same things listed of different pages sometimes and they are always different prices, so make sure you are getting the cheap one!


Good to know! My mom gets syringes and needles for free from work


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> Lacie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wahoo: :dance: :balloons: :hug:


:ROFL:

Lacie, you have a fan


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> :ROFL:
> 
> Lacie, you have a fan


You didn't know Sydney?! :slapfloor: 
Yes, I think Lacie is awesome! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> What do you do for cocci prevention? I feel like such a newb asking this stuff... But then again, I AM a newb! :slapfloor:


Here is what our kids get 

And we use Sulmet dose it at 1cc to every 5lbs for day one and 1cc to every 10lbs


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Just for me, because here, I can go to tractor supply and get nearly anything else, but the dimethox I had to go to a vet to get. I just don't want to have to go through that again.


Really? Oye!
I go to a feed store to get it.. Have to go a few towns over to get it though..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Jeffers sells Dimethox Leslie  The got it by the gallon


----------



## littlegoatgirl

LACIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :balloons:arty::laugh::lol::balloons:


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Here is what our kids get
> 
> And we use Sulmet dose it at 1cc to every 5lbs for day one and 1cc to every 10lbs


I like that chart! May steal that from you, we have not done that for previous kiddings  Luckily they turned out all fine. Is the sulmet an injection or something oral?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh Skyla that looks like a bunch of stuff to fill out! Way more into it than my charts,


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Unfortunately now that lacies on I gtg :tears: night y'all...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> I like that chart! May steal that from you, we have not done that for previous kiddings  Luckily they turned out all fine. Is the sulmet an injection or something oral?


Feel free  
It's oral  and it tastes nasty so they do try and spit it back at you lol!


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie didn't acknowledge me :tears:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Or me :tears: :mecry:


----------



## NubianFan

going to go watch a show now on netflix


----------



## Emzi00

Night Sarah :hug: I'll watch your commercial tomorrow, I'm to tired right now


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Haha okay Emma! Night y'all :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Oh Skyla that looks like a bunch of stuff to fill out! Way more into it than my charts,


LOL! I wouldn't be able to keep track without it!

I have a kidding record chart for each doe every year too lol!
See!(don't mind my horrid hand writing!)


----------



## usamagoat

this is my house its very cool


----------



## Emzi00

Bye Leslie, have fun..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Night you guys! Talk to you tomorrow :wave:


----------



## Emzi00

Bye :wave:


----------



## goathiker

Bubye...G'Night.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Tonight will be my first time trying fresh goats milk!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> Tonight will be my first time trying fresh goats milk!


Tell us what you think!


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Tell us what you think!


Will do. Think I have the handling down right.. Milk her out, pour it through a filter, put in ice bath, put in fridge, then drink it?


----------



## usamagoat

i've tasted goats milk from before and i hate it! yuck but i like goat cheese though........i can only drink goats milk with doughnuts yummmmmm


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> Will do. Think I have the handling down right.. Milk her out, pour it through a filter, put in ice bath, put in fridge, then drink it?


Yep  make sure you wash her up good before and after too


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I don't like any milk really.. But I LOVE to cook with Goat milk over cows milk! :yum:


----------



## usamagoat

skyla
have you tasted goat milk from before?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I have tastes goats milk, yes.. I just don't like milk at all..


----------



## usamagoat

ok well i like the milk from the shops! LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I think the GM from the store is even worse then our fresh GM!


----------



## usamagoat

haha LOL


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Im back! Momentarily probably..... Sorry guys, well mostly girls  my internet is on and off again. The att guy still hasn't shown up, and I'm about ready to flip out!  :angry: :veryangry:
So its not that i don't wanna talk to you, it's that my internet has been down all week!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Ok.. what in the world did I do wrong? Talk about bitter!!  
Washed her udder with hot water and soap. Cleaned off with plain hot water and dried udder off. Milked out about 1.5 cups. Wasn't able to get it all out because my dog gave her a panic attack. Breeder also said she hasn't been as full because of the crazy weather.. That and combined with the stress of moving and being seperated from her kids I would assume she is down... But is that an OK amount? Anyways, brought it inside within about 7 mins of milking.. Put in icebath for 45 mins. Tried it and YUCK! Did I do something wrong? I don't think she has mastitis... I could always try the at home test (dishsoap and milk) as long as I can use milk that has been in the fridge.. She is eating alfalfa, sweet feed, noble goat dairy parlor pellets, and calf manna (well animax, but it's the same). Could she have gotten into some plant?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Possibly got into something, it doesn't sound like you messed anything up, but then again, I have had goats with awful milk, got rid of that line!
So she may be really stressed and that's funking up the flavor, she may have eaten something other than what you feed, could just be her too.

There are some people that say different grains cause their milk to taste bad as well, so maybe check into that.

But I don't even put milk on ice, I milk them, and stick it in the fridge or the freezer, and it tastes fine, little more flavor when I mix all the does milk, but it's fine.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I sure hope it isn't her! I will keep milking her and save the milk, could use it for soap maybe or keep it for bottle babies that we may have. I hope its not the feed, either!


----------



## goathiker

Could be all the molasses in her food too.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Does the Noble Goat have a lot of molasses, do you know? She really needs more weight, and it would be expensive to feed only the Animax :laugh:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Plus I need to put weight on a Boer % doe, and another Nigie!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Most of the molasses would be in the sweet feed. Feed less sweet feed and see what happens.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Think I would taste improvement within a few days? (currently only milking once a day because of time)


----------



## Axykatt

Speaking of putting on weight, I've been trying to put weight back on Peggy Sue since she kidded and it's an uphill battle! Stupid family also stopped graining her and giving her vitamin supplements while I was away for 3 weeks, so I lost the ground I'd gained. It's time to breed and she's still underweight. Grrrrr!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'd try to taste it again in about a week, make sure its our of her system a bit better.


Grrr! I hate it when somebody messes up something like that, all that money wasted pretty much! Back to the drawing board...
If she isnt too underweight (maybe you just think she's underweight since she's spoiled  )I'd go ahead and breed her, and just build the weight on her, and slow it down toward kidding time, then pick up the pace again.


----------



## usamagoat

hello! whats the conversation about? LOL
(i think im becoming a LOL person) haha LOL


----------



## goathiker

SARAH...I'm missing the #2 part of the commercial. I got #3 3 times though


----------



## goathiker

You could replace the sweet feed with rolled oats. Then it would dilute out the molasses in the other two. I had one that tasted off with no other symptoms a couple years ago. I squeezed a Garlic gel cap onto her food for a couple weeks and it cleared right up.


----------



## Axykatt

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I'd try to taste it again in about a week, make sure its our of her system a bit better.
> 
> Grrr! I hate it when somebody messes up something like that, all that money wasted pretty much! Back to the drawing board...
> If she isnt too underweight (maybe you just think she's underweight since she's spoiled  )I'd go ahead and breed her, and just build the weight on her, and slow it down toward kidding time, then pick up the pace again.


Gonna have to, got the stud all lined up and coming out here in ten days!

She's definitely underweight, you can see her hip bones and easily feel her individual spine bones and ribs. The babies are STILL nursing whenever they get a chance even though they are 8 months old and much bigger than her. They literally lift her off the ground and balance her on their noses to nurse! It's good to know she'll produce this long, but it is getting ridiculous.


----------



## Emzi00

goathiker said:


> SARAH...I'm missing the #2 part of the commercial. I got #3 3 times though


Same here..


----------



## littlegoatgirl

goathiker said:


> SARAH...I'm missing the #2 part of the commercial. I got #3 3 times though


There's a #3 and a #3, one of them is 2... Idk which!  I'll resend after school )


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Same here..


:GAAH: okay, read above


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> With the copper I would get the smaller amount.. Unless you have someone to share with.. I am selling some of mine cause it will go bad before I can use it all! Lol!
> 
> The rest sounds good


How long does copper last? Idk if mine will last till I need it again...
And I have a LOT, the vet gave us cow boluses.


----------



## ksalvagno

I really don't see how the copper rods would ever go bad.


----------



## Texaslass

I was wondering that too, Karen, just figured I'm the newbie and should listen to more experienced folks. :shrug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ksalvagno said:


> I really don't see how the copper rods would ever go bad.


That's what inward thinking but our container had an exp. date on it... We got it like three years ago and it expires next Summer...

I would rather sell some and know it was used. And be on the safe side... I don't know... We'll see I guess..


----------



## ksalvagno

Companies put expiration dates on things to keep from getting sued but also to get you to throw out the outdated stuff and buy more. So they get you buying it more often and they make more money.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That makes seance.... lol! I'm a little slow if y'all haven't noticed yet  
I mean I will usually use exp stuff for a little over anyway.. Depending on what it is...


----------



## enchantedgoats

usamagoat said:


> i would like to share my facebook goat page here it is:www.facebook.com/pages/Anglo-Nubian-Usama-goat for you to see my baby goats!
> 
> give me feedback plz!


i could not get your facebook to come up


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> You could replace the sweet feed with rolled oats. Then it would dilute out the molasses in the other two. I had one that tasted off with no other symptoms a couple years ago. I squeezed a Garlic gel cap onto her food for a couple weeks and it cleared right up.


Interesting. The only reason I got the sweet feed is because my oldest Nigerian Doe wouldn't eat the Noble Goat without it  Plus I can give a handful to dry does/bucks every now and then.


----------



## nchen7

is she UTD with copper? I found that's what made my girl's milk taste better. takes a little bit for the rods to kick in.

I've had the milk straight from the milk bucket, no filtering, no chilling. so delicious!!


----------



## Scottyhorse

nchen7 said:


> is she UTD with copper? I found that's what made my girl's milk taste better. takes a little bit for the rods to kick in.
> 
> I've had the milk straight from the milk bucket, no filtering, no chilling. so delicious!!


Not sure about the copper. I will be giving her a bolus soon, so maybe that will help.


----------



## NubianFan

One of the ladies I know goes out in the morning with her coffee cup and milks a coupla squirts straight into it before she gets going with the real milking


----------



## nchen7

I think it will. 

so I just watched Farmaggedon. I feel sick now.


----------



## NubianFan

What is Farmeggedon?


----------



## nchen7

it's a documentary about the over regulation of small farms in the US, how they raid farms and confiscate everything.


----------



## Texaslass

Ugh, I know, isn't it awful! I didn't see that one, but I saw Food, inc., that was bad too.


----------



## Texaslass

nchen7 said:


> is she UTD with copper? I found that's what made my girl's milk taste better. takes a little bit for the rods to kick in.
> 
> I've had the milk straight from the milk bucket, no filtering, no chilling. so delicious!!


Sometimes I sneak a squirt into my own mouth when I'm milking alone.  It's SO good! :lol:


----------



## nchen7

^^ Farmaggedon is just so sad! there's no choice in what foods you want to buy anymore, unless you have your own farm. but even then, i'm sure they're watching..... sad thing too is it's more or less the same in Ontario. so sad! 

LOL. the other day, I was bringing in the milk, and my bf joked to me "oh, that milk isn't fresh enough". so I told him he could go latch on to the goat himself if he doesn't think the milk I just brought in wasn't fresh enough. lol


----------



## Scottyhorse

My puppy (the one who got ran over by the truck. He's doing great by the way) loves to come in the barn with me while I'm milking. So sometimes I'll squirt some on the stand for him and he goes craaazy for it!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Oberhasli or Toggenburg? Wanting to get one next year... An Ober would probably be easier to get.


----------



## nchen7

awwww!!!! glad your puppy is doing great! our dogs get the leftover foam in the milking conatiner. they go nuts over it!

ooh, difficult decisions. I love markings on both. I don't know the temperments on either, so i'd say.....ONE OF EACH! LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I don't like Obers.. But we don't have any that are nice around here.. I like Toggs  
But go with the Ober if they are easier to get  you want to be able to sell the kids too


----------



## Scottyhorse

nchen7 said:


> awwww!!!! glad your puppy is doing great! our dogs get the leftover foam in the milking conatiner. they go nuts over it!
> 
> ooh, difficult decisions. I love markings on both. I don't know the temperments on either, so i'd say.....ONE OF EACH! LOL


Thanks, I am too.  Not sure if I said already or not, but the vet thinks its just a broken toe and wrist. He's walking on it and running around, though 

I WOULD do both, but then I would have 5 breeds of goats.. Lol.


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I don't like Obers.. But we don't have any that are nice around here.. I like Toggs
> But go with the Ober if they are easier to get  you want to be able to sell the kids too


I like Toggs too, but we would have to drive quite a distance to get one. There is someone who breeds them about 45 mins away, but I don't know if they are still breeding or not.. They are also super expensive because their goats are amazing.


----------



## nchen7

what's wrong with 5 diff breeds???? lol!


----------



## enchantedgoats

Scottyhorse said:


> Oberhasli or Toggenburg? Wanting to get one next year... An Ober would probably be easier to get.


i would go with oberhasli if you can find any good ones. around here they are butt ugly with teats about a foot long!!


----------



## NubianFan

Mom says her mom(my grandmother) could squirt straight from the cow into a waiting barn cats mouth...


----------



## Scottyhorse

nchen7 said:


> what's wrong with 5 diff breeds???? lol!


Well my main focus is the Nigies, and I don't want to get pulled away from them, with all the other goats. I mean, as long as I don't have huge herds of the other breeds, it wouldn't be bad..


----------



## Scottyhorse

enchantedgoats said:


> i would go with oberhasli if you can find any good ones. around here they are butt ugly with teats about a foot long!!


:ROFL: !!!

http://www.quitanobers.com/Senior_Does.html
http://vanjust-oberhasli.weebly.com/index.html


----------



## nchen7

oh, so many goats! so fun!!

Leslie, I would have loved to see your grandma do that!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

enchantedgoats said:


> i would go with oberhasli if you can find any good ones. around here they are butt ugly with teats about a foot long!!


Ain't that the truth!  
Though Bonnie's doe isn't to bad... I haven't seen her udder full though lol!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I do that all the time just to watch them, it's hilarious. It doesn't take too much skill either


----------



## goathiker

I don't know about Washington but, you can't make anything back on Oberhasli goats here. There are too many mediocre ones everywhere. You say Oberhasli and they say No Thanks...


----------



## nchen7

omg. those Obis are SO CUTE!!!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh and for the expiration dates, some people still use their meds until they are gone, 15 years later or not. As long as you keep clean practices, and they don't change color, they are still good.


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> I don't know about Washington but, you can't make anything back on Oberhasli goats here. There are too many mediocre ones everywhere. You say Oberhasli and they say No Thanks...


Wow really? I never see them for sale around here..


----------



## NubianFan

nchen7 said:


> oh, so many goats! so fun!!
> 
> Leslie, I would have loved to see your grandma do that!


Me too, I never got to see it, by the time I came alomg all she had was beef cattle, chickens and cats. I did see her kill a rat that was after her chickens with a galvnized bucket once.


----------



## goathiker

Well, there could be a couple reasons for that. I do know that there are many many Oberhasli breeders in Western Washington. Keep in mind that Obers require even higher mineral support then other breeds. They are naturally deficient in copper.


----------



## Texaslass

goathiker said:


> Well, there could be a couple reasons for that. I do know that there are many many Oberhasli breeders in Western Washington. Keep in mind that Obers require even higher mineral support then other breeds. They are naturally deficient in copper.


 That's strange!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Oh and for the expiration dates, some people still use their meds until they are gone, 15 years later or not. As long as you keep clean practices, and they don't change color, they are still good.


Thanks Lacie  I'll keep that in mind


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> I don't know about Washington but, you can't make anything back on Oberhasli goats here. There are too many mediocre ones everywhere. You say Oberhasli and they say No Thanks...


That's about how I feel! LOL!
IMO all they got going for them is their color! (One of my favorite colors)


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I do that all the time just to watch them, it's hilarious. It doesn't take too much skill either


Our one and only cat hates goats so she never comes around, and the dog is absolutely not allowed in the with the goats because the first thing he does (idiot) is go straight to the water trough and started digging/playing in it.  :veryangry: I hate it when he does that!!
So the dog and cat don't really get milk squirts. 
Anyway, one of our does loves milk, and will stand there and let me squirt the milk in her mouth when I'm milking one of the others. It's very cute! :lol:


----------



## nchen7

Texaslass said:


> Anyway, one of our does loves milk, and will stand there and let me squirt the milk in her mouth when I'm milking one of the others. It's very cute! :lol:


that's cute!! hopefully she doesn't remember that she can get it straight from the milk bar!


----------



## Texaslass

nchen7 said:


> that's cute!! hopefully she doesn't remember that she can get it straight from the milk bar!


You mean from herself? Lol, sorry for being slow. :lol: she's not a self sucker, thankfully, so I'm not worried about that.


----------



## nchen7

that's good, I guess other does won't let her take from them! haha


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Well, there could be a couple reasons for that. I do know that there are many many Oberhasli breeders in Western Washington. Keep in mind that Obers require even higher mineral support then other breeds. They are naturally deficient in copper.


That's weird about the copper! I guess I should go for a Togg, then?


----------



## Scottyhorse

http://waiilatpu.com/index2.html


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> http://waiilatpu.com/index2.html


Oh I like those does! :drool:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Me too. If I got a kid from them next year (If they are still breeding, just emailed asking) I would be fine with a Togg OR Alpine, they are just wonderful


----------



## goathiker

Just depends on what you want. Are you going to minis or try to find a buck of each breed? That makes a difference too. Finding a buck can be difficult sometimes. Toggenburgs tend to be a little more standoffish, not really pocket pets like Oberhasli. Now my Oberhasli does were so sweet to people and so rough on each other always fighting for dominance. It is so quiet out there without them. 
So I'd say, avoid Windbriar (tiny teats and dominate personalities) and avoid Magic Jester and his son Aquila Magic Jester (saggy weak udders that break down quickly) 

Hmm, can you tell I wasn't impressed


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> Me too. If I got a kid from them next year (If they are still breeding, just emailed asking) I would be fine with a Togg OR Alpine, they are just wonderful


Hopefully they are


----------



## goathiker

Here's Loughlin's you can look at both breeds at one. http://www.loughlinsdairygoats.com/index.htm


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Just depends on what you want. Are you going to minis or try to find a buck of each breed? That makes a difference too. Finding a buck can be difficult sometimes. Toggenburgs tend to be a little more standoffish, not really pocket pets like Oberhasli. Now my Oberhasli does were so sweet to people and so rough on each other always fighting for dominance. It is so quiet out there without them.
> So I'd say, avoid Windbriar (tiny teats and dominate personalities) and avoid Magic Jester and his son Aquila Magic Jester (saggy weak udders that break down quickly)
> 
> Hmm, can you tell I wasn't impressed


LOL.
Yes I would be breeding them to my Nigerian Dwarf bucks. I don't mind a little stand offishness but I do want them to be friendly.


----------



## goathiker

Well, I can tell you that Togs are a blast to pack with.
They load up nice and work very hard all day with "leave me alone, I'm busy" attitude. Half the time they are in the woods next to you instead of on the trail. Then when you take their saddle off they disappear into the woods like "okay, I need some alone time". Then at dusk they come and cuddle up next to the fire with you.


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Well, I can tell you that Togs are a blast to pack with.
> They load up nice and work very hard all day with "leave me alone, I'm busy" attitude. Half the time they are in the woods next to you instead of on the trail. Then when you take their saddle off they disappear into the woods like "okay, I need some alone time". Then at dusk they come and cuddle up next to the fire with you.


They sound nice  I don't pack, but I milk and show. I would like to try packing sometime though.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Ok I want a Togg. I have decided  There's just something about them.


----------



## nchen7

I THINK read somewhere around here that Toggs need higher amts of vitamin B to make their milk taste delicious. I may remember wrong tho....

Toggies are so pretty! I love their colour!


----------



## goathiker

Cool, I like them. I want a Tog/LaMancha wether. Wanta borrow peeping Dexter for a breeding season?


----------



## goathiker

nchen7 said:


> I THINK read somewhere around here that Toggs need higher amts of vitamin B to make their milk taste delicious. I may remember wrong tho....
> 
> Toggies are so pretty! I love their colour!


Only Purebreds usually. The Americans have that trait breed out for the most part. The sharper milk is used for cheese in Switzerland.


----------



## nchen7

ah...ok, my memory wasn't totally off then. Thanks Goathiker!


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Cool, I like them. I want a Tog/LaMancha wether. Wanta borrow peeping Dexter for a breeding season?


Who's ( :ROFL: ) peeping Dexter?


----------



## goathiker

My Avatar


----------



## nchen7

love his peepiness! it's so hilarious!!! lol


----------



## goathiker

White doe is his dam
black doe is his sire's dam
I got him for a dollar at a goat show raffle


----------



## goathiker

I love his peepiness too. I always have company while I work. I already told hubby that he's going to get wethered instead of sold when I'm done using him.


----------



## Scottyhorse

A dollar!!!??? Wow! I've always loved your avatar since you changed it, so funny! 
If you want to bring him out to our place after I get a togg, she can have a date  But we're all the way across the state of WA. Kinda be walla walla.


----------



## goathiker

Yep, I know. We'd just have to come out for a camping trip.


----------



## nchen7

he came from such beautiful girls!


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Yep, I know. We'd just have to come out for a camping trip.


Nice camping out here  Be great to meet you too. Well, when I get my tog next year, and she's old enough to breed, you can come out! A Togg/Lamancha cross would be nice.


----------



## goathiker

I was really surprised when I looked them all up. His pedigree is all Barnowl which is huge into LaManchas. 
Sad thing is...I don't have a LaMancha doe. I'm going to cross him on my Alpine/Nubian and Alpine does.


----------



## goathiker

A tog/lamancha from him would be registerable as well.


----------



## goathiker

Time for goats lunch...they decided they didn't need to stay in the pasture fence yesterday so I can't turn them out. It's pretty flooded back there anyway.


----------



## nchen7

happy feeding :wave:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Ug, did they get out? We've had all 5 of our horses get out of the pasture twice in the past week and run wild through all the farm fields around here. There is litterally 100's of 1,000's of acres around our house. Luckily we have gotten them back both times. We are redoing the paddock fencing so they're stuck in the pasture. Guess they don't like that!


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, most of them were out. Bean and Dex stayed in. They're good boys. It's my neighbors land so, I don't want to spend too much on the fence. I only get to use it until his lease is up.


----------



## Texaslass

nchen7 said:


> that's good, I guess other does won't let her take from them! haha


Oh, no! Lol, she's not very popular with the rest anyways.  They won't let their owns kids nurse anymore either, since they were separated for a few months. Yay! :lol:


----------



## emilieanne

Anyone ever have an MRI done? 
I'm getting one done the 22nd..


----------



## nchen7

yay for weaned kids!


----------



## Emzi00

emilieanne said:


> Anyone ever have an MRI done?
> I'm getting one done the 22nd..


I think I might've when I was little when I fractured my skull... onder:
I don't remember...


----------



## ksalvagno

emilieanne said:


> Anyone ever have an MRI done?
> I'm getting one done the 22nd..


I had one done and it was one of those open ones. You just have to lay very still. I just simply closed my eyes and relaxed. It was nice to lay down and do nothing for a little while.


----------



## goathiker

Just lay back and pretend you're on a train. The machine sounds like train wheels on the track.


----------



## usamagoat

so what's the conversation about! sorry couldn't catch up cause i just finished feeding my goats!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> I think I might've when I was little when I fractured my skull... onder:
> I don't remember...


May explain a few things....hmm.... :lol: just kidding

I've had many MRI' s, they're not scary at all, just lay down and do nothing!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I've only had x-rays... Hope it goes well Emilie!


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> May explain a few things....hmm.... :lol: just kidding


:ROFL: Yeah, probably! :laugh: I had bacterial meningitis from it too.... it probably explains a lot.... :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> May explain a few things....hmm.... :lol: just kidding


:ROFL: too funny Lacie! :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> :ROFL: Yeah, probably! :laugh: I had bacterial meningitis from it too.... it probably explains a lot.... :lol:


Wish I had a good excuse! :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Wish I had a good excuse! :ROFL:


:ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> May explain a few things....hmm.... :lol: just kidding
> 
> I've had many MRI' s, they're not scary at all, just lay down and do nothing!


You stole my line, I was gonna say that! :slapfloor: JK Emma!

I've had an MRI, they are too scary- when you're 10 years old, and never been in a hospital in your life, and you have pneumonia!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well skyla, you never know, you may have a perfect excuse and your parents covered up what happened  Happens all the time! :ROFL:

Oh just kidding, everyone is crazy in their own way, nobody is normal, especially not me! :lol:

So how goes it everybody?


----------



## Emzi00

It goes awesomely! I stayed after school today to study for my algebra test tomorrow and I know everything now!  I think I'm going to ace it! :dance:


----------



## Texaslass

We met up with the lady who's making our website today, talked it over and I think it's going to be really nice! 
She hadn't quite gotten the "feel" right, but she said after coming here she felt like she could do a much better job making it like we want it. 
She's been really busy, making other websites too, so she hadn't done a whole lot on it yet. 
But hopefully now she'll make a lot more progress.
We're hoping to have it really running by Halloween anyways.


----------



## Emzi00

We'll need a link to it when it's up Sarah...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, very good everyone, nothing disastrous happened while I was away, very good, very good :clap:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hmm...not the clap I wanted....

To bad I don't have any baby goats to put in a pumpkin patch or something, that would make a really cute header on the website


----------



## Emzi00

No, somebody's hamster died... it was tragic....
:ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well skyla, you never know, you may have a perfect excuse and your parents covered up what happened  Happens all the time! :ROFL: Oh just kidding, everyone is crazy in their own way, nobody is normal, especially not me! :lol: So how goes it everybody?


ROFL!! That is very true.. But my mom says she looking for an explanation too... I feel so loved!   :ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh yeah! That was awesome, best excuse ever! I love it 

Um I mean... Yes it was so incredibly tragic I stayed home and watched bad movies all night... * sob, cry, woe is me* 
:lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> No, somebody's hamster died... it was tragic.... :ROFL:


:ROFL: :slapfloor: HAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I have the worlds- no, the solar systems- worst stomach ache ever, and had to play soccer with it


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Hmm...not the clap I wanted.... To bad I don't have any baby goats to put in a pumpkin patch or something, that would make a really cute header on the website


I had my avatar on my website last year as a welcome picture type thing  and it said 'Happy Fall Y'all!' LOL!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Oh yeah! That was awesome, best excuse ever! I love it  Um I mean... Yes it was so incredibly tragic I stayed home and watched bad movies all night... * sob, cry, woe is me* :lol:


I loved it!

ROFL!! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sorry, stomach aches are no fun! I still have the flu if that makes you feel better.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Awe  feel better soon Sarah :hug:

Oh! Good news! Fecles came back clean for everything today!  :stars:


----------



## Emzi00

Wow, sorry that you're not feeling well guys! :hug:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Ugh last year I had the flu for a week and since I have asthma it was really bad, and I had it over my birthday!!!! My mom finally took me in, and I had to have bloodwork and an IV done... ON MY BIRTHDAY! ANNNNND it was my first teenage birthday! :tears: oh the horror!


----------



## Emzi00

I don't like birthdays, nothing seems to ever go right..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That stinks Sarah  

Ok guys you have to watch this! Haha!!
http://on.aol.com/video/if-it-fits--i-sits--the-supercut-517905800


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

...I'm scared to watch it.... what's it about?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It's about your favorite! Cats! 

It's cats and dog trying to fit in small boxes and such  it's cute


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> I don't like birthdays, nothing seems to ever go right..


So true! I hate my birthdays.... and Christmas always stinks here..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> So true! I hate my birthdays.... and Christmas always stinks here..


Why cause there's no snow??


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Why cause there's no snow??


No, they just always manage to stink, IDK why. :shrug: But no snow doesn't help any.


----------



## Texaslass

So where did everyone go?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> No, they just always manage to stink, IDK why. :shrug: But no snow doesn't help any.


Oh lol!

Well that stinks!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> So where did everyone go?


I'm here  :wave:


----------



## Texaslass

Besides you of course, Skyla!  Didn't mean that the way it sounded.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> Besides you of course, Skyla!  Didn't mean that the way it sounded.


I know you didn't  :laugh:


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Oh lol!
> 
> Well that stinks!


Yah, tell me about it!


----------



## goathiker

I'm here in between chores.


----------



## Texaslass

Emma! Come out, come out, wherever you are!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It's so quiet over here..

What kind of chores you doing Jill? 

I have to do the dishes soon.. Then I should work on that website some more...


----------



## Texaslass

It's just cause I'm here. :/ And I have to wash sweet potatoes. :eyeroll:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Icky  sweet potatos are gross


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> Emma! Come out, come out, wherever you are!!!


 I'm here!! Sorry, I went and watched that video Skyla had posted and then I watched that commercial other Sarah sent me... I'm guessing they were going to Ronnie's? :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Icky  sweet potatos are gross


 Seconded!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL Emma! Haha!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Seconded!


Sweet potato fries are gross too!


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Sweet potato fries are gross too!


 They nasty!! Ewww!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yes ma'am!


----------



## NubianFan

You guys are typing faster than I can read!!!


----------



## NubianFan

Skyla that video was super cute LOL


----------



## Emzi00

Where did Lacie go?


----------



## NubianFan

And I LOVE sweet potatoes, but we call them the enemy here because my daughter is SOOOOOOO allergic to them that she has to carry an epipen just in case she runs across sweet potato particles floating through the air...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Wow that's awful Leslie!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> I'm here!! Sorry, I went and watched that video Skyla had posted and then I watched that commercial other Sarah sent me... I'm guessing they were going to Ronnie's? :ROFL:


Haha yeah there's this ref the always refs at our school and his name is Ronnie... Anyway, we get a kick out of it, and said he "died" so we could make a restaurant "in memory" of him :ROFL:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Seconded!


Thirded! Even though that's not a word


----------



## Emzi00

Hey Sarah, do you do 4h?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sorry I was emailing people.

Sweet potatoes shouldn't even be called a potato, they're gross! 

Lol, I'll be back later, if the internet is working, but right now I have to mix myself a drink


----------



## goathiker

Sweet potatoes taste weird, I don't like 'em or hate 'em. 

I'm cooking dinner, Making another cake cherry this time, that kind of stuff.


----------



## Texaslass

Lol, y'all are funny. :lol: I don't like sweet potatoes either. 
Sorry about your stomachache, Sarah.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Hey Sarah, do you do 4h?


Yeah, I didn't until I started goats


----------



## Texaslass

I didn't watch your commercial yet, Sarah, it wasn't working earlier, and now I'm on here... yeah


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sorry guys.. Was reading old threads on CTC...


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Yeah, I didn't until I started goats


 Have you heard about exploration days? I did it last year, it was pretty cool


----------



## Texaslass

Forgive my total ignorance, but what exactly does 4 H involve?


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Sorry I was emailing people.
> 
> Sweet potatoes shouldn't even be called a potato, they're gross!
> 
> Lol, I'll be back later, if the internet is working, but right now I have to mix myself a drink


 Well, you obviously weren't emailing me... you don't talk to me anymore  

Sweet potatoes are nasty, they're the devil! :lol:

Adrink? Mix it? :slapfloor: :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> Forgive my total ignorance, but what exactly does 4 H involve?


 Involve? Hmm... a lot of things... usually you do some sort of community service... and you have a fair... and at the fair you can do all sorts of things... crafts, photography, art stuff, pigs, horses, sheep, goats, rabbits, guinea pigs, pigeons, turkeys, ducks... some places allow chickens but our fair doesn't... 
Um... 4h.. head, heart, hands, and health.. that's what it stands for..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> Forgive my total ignorance, but what exactly does 4 H involve?


 It's AG stuff for youth  it's lots of fun  each club is different... Some are farm related, some cooking, robotics, sewing and clothes making.. Lots more  it's loads of fun  I'm too old now though.. I have been offered to be a Jr leader.. And would have loved to but I just can't swing it right now... I hope to start my own club at some point though 

Emma did a better job at explaining it them me lol!


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> 4h.. head, heart, hands, and health.. that's what it stands for..


I did read that once, but couldn't remember for sure...
I feel so deprived! lol, not really, but it does sound like loads of fun!


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Involve? some places allow chickens but our fair doesn't...


:lol: Why don't they allow chickens? lol, cause they're nasty? :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Well, you obviously weren't emailing me... you don't talk to me anymore
> 
> Sweet potatoes are nasty, they're the devil! :lol:
> 
> Adrink? Mix it? :slapfloor: :ROFL:


No I was emailing somebody some questions I had to ask their vet (I have to do everything through other people since I have nobody out here that deals with goats)

And yes a drink! Don't you know people like to mix several beverages together to get a different drink?! A delicious one at that!  :yum:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Involve? Hmm... a lot of things... usually you do some sort of community service... and you have a fair... and at the fair you can do all sorts of things... crafts, photography, art stuff, pigs, horses, sheep, goats, rabbits, guinea pigs, pigeons, turkeys, ducks... some places allow chickens but our fair doesn't...
> Um... 4h.. head, heart, hands, and health.. that's what it stands for..


The animals it stands for is "Hounds, Hogs, Horses, and Heifers" betcha didn't know that!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> The animals it stands for is "Hounds, Hogs, Horses, and Heifers" betcha didn't know that!


I heard that once before I think.. Lol!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

From me possibly? ^^ :lol: I've said it a few times in here


----------



## Texaslass

Umm... I did hear that before, yes.  But I probably wouldn't have remembered it right off... 
GTG again, good night!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Night Sarah :wave:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> From me possibly? ^^ :lol: I've said it a few times in here


Maybe.. Idk.. Lol!

Awe.. Night Sarah..

Where did Emma run off to?


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Sarah...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well seeing where y'all ran off I should do the dishes..


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> And yes a drink! Don't you know people like to mix several beverages together to get a different drink?! A delicious one at that!  :yum:


Some vodka, a bit o miller, some bud, maybe some fruity stuff... :ROFL:
I'm kidding, I think alcohol is nasty


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Have you heard about exploration days? I did it last year, it was pretty cool


I've heard of them, not really sure what they are :lol: what do you do?


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> :lol: Why don't they allow chickens? lol, cause they're nasty? :lol:


A disease broke out a couple years ago and so they said no more chickens... that's okay though... I'd be tempted to kill them all :laugh:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Involve? Hmm... a lot of things... usually you do some sort of community service... and you have a fair... and at the fair you can do all sorts of things... crafts, photography, art stuff, pigs, horses, sheep, goats, rabbits, guinea pigs, pigeons, turkeys, ducks... some places allow chickens but our fair doesn't...
> Um... 4h.. head, heart, hands, and health.. that's what it stands for..


Do you have a 4-H fair? We just have a youth fair, anyone 20 or under can enter, you don't have to be in 4-H


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> The animals it stands for is "Hounds, Hogs, Horses, and Heifers" betcha didn't know that!


I did to! I learned it from you :slapfloor:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Some vodka, a bit o miller, some bud, maybe some fruity stuff... :ROFL:
> I'm kidding, I think alcohol is nasty


Ditto, idk how you adults drink that stuff... Maybe it gets better as you get older???


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> I've heard of them, not really sure what they are :lol: what do you do?


You get to stay in old dorms at MSU.. for like three days, and you have "classes" around campus, having to do with all sorts of things... animal related or not.. there was a goat 101 class last year that I went to.. tbh I've learned a lot more here than I did there, but I still thought it was fun... it's pretty cool


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It smells nasty!!  makes me queasy just smelling it! I would get sick drinking it! lol!


----------



## goathiker

Eww, don't let Emma mix the drinks.


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Do you have a 4-H fair? We just have a youth fair, anyone 20 or under can enter, you don't have to be in 4-H


Our fair is for 4h and it is open as well, we have a lot of classes, the open ones where anyone any age can enter whether or not they are in 4h, and we have the 4h specific part of the fair..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> Eww, don't let Emma mix the drinks.


^ haha!! :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

My mom did make a coconut sunny d and pineapple vodka mix one time... it smelled nasty..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hallie got a new coat last night


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> My mom did make a coconut sunny d and pineapple vodka mix one time... it smelled nasty..


Take out the vodka and I bet it would taste/smell pretty good! :lol:


----------



## usamagoat

HEY GUYS DID YOU HEAR ABOUT THIS 
"Space explosion Scientists find Apocalypse evidence"


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Ditto, idk how you adults drink that stuff... Maybe it gets better as you get older???


I'm never going to drink... it sounds awful the stories I've heard about drunk people...


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Hallie got a new coat last night


Aw, I like captain America better!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> I'm never going to drink... it sounds awful the stories I've heard about drunk people...


^ same here!  icky!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> Aw, I like captain America better!


Lol! Well this fits better  and It has Velcro so I don't have to worry about her getting caught  and I love blue and plaid so it works  ROFL!


----------



## Emzi00

Going to bed...Night guys..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Going to bed...Night guys..


Awe  Night Emma :wave:

Hey.. Wait a sec.. I thought you were going to bed Sarah? Your back!! Yay!


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Hallie got a new coat last night


Can't believe it's long enough!


----------



## Scottyhorse

I have another milking question... lol
Can you use baby wipes to clean the udder before and after?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> Can't believe it's long enough!


ROFL! It's an XL and I think I should got the XXL! lol! That just barely fits well! Lol!


----------



## usamagoat

> j.o.y. Farm


you sleep so late! Its 1.54 am


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> I have another milking question... lol Can you use baby wipes to clean the udder before and after?


I guess you could.. :shrug:

I make my own.. Hot water, a few drops of Dawn dish soap, and a bit of bleach.. Sometimes like for shows, I make wipes out of that and put it in a Baggie or air right container.. It's cheaper that way lol!


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Awe  Night Emma :wave:
> 
> Hey.. Wait a sec.. I thought you were going to bed Sarah? Your back!! Yay!


Well I wasn't going to bed, just had to go, lol. I'm not that much of an early.... What do you call someone that goes to bed early, anyway? :lol:

I was looking up random stuf and had to check back in, that's all. . I'm not staying.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

usamagoat said:


> you sleep so late! Its 1.54 am


It's only 9:58 here


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> Well I wasn't going to bed, just had to go, lol. I'm not that much of an early.... What do you call someone that goes to bed early, anyway? :lol: I was looking up random stuf and had to check back in, that's all. . I'm not staying.


Lol! Idk.. :chin:

Awes  *snuffle*


----------



## Texaslass

Night Emma. :tears: sweet dreams!


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I guess you could.. :shrug:
> 
> I make my own.. Hot water, a few drops of Dawn dish soap, and a bit of bleach.. Sometimes like for shows, I make wipes out of that and put it in a Baggie or air right container.. It's cheaper that way lol!


What do you use for the wipe? Just a wash cloth?


----------



## usamagoat

j.o.y. Farm said:


> it's only 9:58 here


but look at the green line on top of your post and it says 2.00


----------



## Scottyhorse

Night Emma!! :wave:


----------



## Texaslass

Ugh, I ate some cake today.  I always forget how gross it makes me feel! I hate cake, no matter how nice it tastes while I'm eating it, I always regret it later!


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Emma


----------



## usamagoat

texaslass said:


> ugh, i ate some cake today.  I always forget how gross it makes me feel! I hate cake, no matter how nice it tastes while i'm eating it, i always regret it later!


whys that?


----------



## NubianFan

*goes to bed with the chickens*


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> What do you use for the wipe? Just a wash cloth?


I have some green cleaning cloth thingies that I cut up and I use those sometimes.. I use a new one for each goat then throw then in the wash.. I use Viva Paper Towels(most durable I find..) most of the time though.. If I run out that's when I use the cloths..


----------



## usamagoat

NubianFan said:


> *goes to bed with the chickens*


:ROFL::chick:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Says 10:04 for me  we have different time zones.. So on your screen it says your time not mine


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> Ugh, I ate some cake today.  I always forget how gross it makes me feel! I hate cake, no matter how nice it tastes while I'm eating it, I always regret it later!


That's icky 

I'm not a huge fan of cake unless it's cheese cake lol!


----------



## Texaslass

usamagoat said:


> whys that?


Umm... :



> Originally Posted by texaslass
> ugh, i ate some cake today. I always forget how gross it makes me feel! I hate cake, no matter how nice it tastes while i'm eating it, i always regret it later!


^^ because it makes me feel gross and fat.  And because if I'm going to eat sugary dessert, I want ICE CREAM!!!! :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> That's icky
> 
> I'm not a huge fan of cake unless it's cheese cake lol!


Cheesecake. :drool:


----------



## usamagoat

Today, 02:05 AM #2611
J.O.Y. Farm
ADGA Registered Nigerian Dwarf & LaMancha Dairy Goat Breeder

DO YOU BELIEVE ME NOW! WELL BY THE WAY MY TIME IS 3.10 IN THE EVENING?


----------



## Texaslass

It's 9:08 pm here.


----------



## usamagoat

Texaslass said:


> Umm... :
> 
> ^^ because it makes me feel gross and fat.  And because if I'm going to eat sugary dessert, I want ICE CREAM!!!! :lol:


HAHA NO ICE CREAM FOR YOU TODAY HONEY!


----------



## Texaslass

usamagoat said:


> HAHA NO ICE CREAM FOR YOU TODAY HONEY!


Hey!!! No fair!! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

usamagoat said:


> Today, 02:05 AM #2611 J.O.Y. Farm ADGA Registered Nigerian Dwarf & LaMancha Dairy Goat Breeder DO YOU BELIEVE ME NOW! WELL BY THE WAY MY TIME IS 3.10 IN THE EVENING?


I never said it didn't say it  I just said that it's not my time  it is 10:09 PM here.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> Cheesecake. :drool:


Lol! I know right! :yum::drool:


----------



## usamagoat

j.o.y. Farm said:


> i never said it didn't say it  i just said that it's not my time  it is 10:09 pm here.


oh sorry


----------



## usamagoat

Texaslass said:


> Hey!!! No fair!! :lol:


YES FAIR?  HAHA IM GONNNA GO EAT ICECREAM NOW AND DONT BE JEALOUS!


----------



## Texaslass

"So sing me a love song again! 
Say the words that heal my heart...."
Don't know if I got the words right, but I like that song, was listening to it today...


----------



## Texaslass

usamagoat said:


> YES FAIR?  HAHA IM GONNNA GO EAT ICECREAM NOW AND DONT BE JEALOUS!


I AM SO JEALOUS! :greengrin: :angry: :lol:


----------



## usamagoat

:rofl:


----------



## usamagoat

texaslass said:


> i am so jealous! :greengrin: :angry: :lol:


dont make me do it

shall i post a pic of the ice cream


----------



## Texaslass

usamagoat said:


> dont make me do it
> 
> shall i post a pic of the ice cream


No, I wouldn't see it anyway, I'm going now. :laugh: bye!


----------



## usamagoat

Bye


----------



## usamagoat

texaslass said:


> no, i wouldn't see it anyway, i'm going now. :laugh: Bye!


i was just joking haha you fell for it!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> You get to stay in old dorms at MSU.. for like three days, and you have "classes" around campus, having to do with all sorts of things... animal related or not.. there was a goat 101 class last year that I went to.. tbh I've learned a lot more here than I did there, but I still thought it was fun... it's pretty cool


That sounds like fun! We should both go to one!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Dear kind stomachache that has chosen to enter my life,
We've been together for roughly four hours now. We stopped for a little while but now we're back together. Here's the thing....
It's not working out. I mean, I, I just think I'm better off without you! I'm so sorry.... But I don't see how this can work! I'm sorry! But please, just go, I can't stand to see you again. So please leave.
Sincerely,
Sarah


----------



## usamagoat

littlegoatgirl said:


> Dear kind stomachache that has chosen to enter my life,
> We've been together for roughly four hours now. We stopped for a little while but now we're back together. Here's the thing....
> It's not working out. I mean, I, I just think I'm better off without you! I'm so sorry.... But I don't see how this can work! I'm sorry! But please, just go, I can't stand to see you again. So please leave.
> Sincerely,
> Sarah


:ROFL: TO BAD FOR YOUR STOMACHACHE GOOD LUCK SARAH......AND OH TELL ME TOMORROW IF ITS GONE!:sigh:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Question- how often do y'all feed newborns (1-2 days old)??? I read in one book every 2 hours, pretty small amounts, but in another I read every 4-6 hours, larger amounts (but still small)... I know it kinda depends on what you want to do, I just don't know...  don't want anything to go wrong...


----------



## usamagoat

littlegoatgirl said:


> question- how often do y'all feed newborns (1-2 days old)??? I read in one book every 2 hours, pretty small amounts, but in another i read every 4-6 hours, larger amounts (but still small)... I know it kinda depends on what you want to do, i just don't know...  Don't want anything to go wrong...


hmmm.... Every hour until they learn to drink from their mommy!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

usamagoat said:


> hmmm.... Every hour until they learn to drink from their mommy!


What if I'm going to keep them bottle-fed???


----------



## usamagoat

every 2 hours 3 bottles

( thats what i do)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Question- how often do y'all feed newborns (1-2 days old)??? I read in one book every 2 hours, pretty small amounts, but in another I read every 4-6 hours, larger amounts (but still small)... I know it kinda depends on what you want to do, I just don't know...  don't want anything to go wrong...


I have heard every hour or so... I also know people who don't wake up and feed ever hour at night (we don't either when we hav bottle kids) but that is only for a short time anyway.. So I don't believe it hurts any.. We just feed late and early


----------



## usamagoat

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I have heard every hour or so... I also know people who don't wake up and feed ever hour at night (we don't either when we have bottle kids) but that is only for a short time anyway.. So I don't believe it hurts any.. We just feed late and early


agree! but at 9.00 you should go out and feed her otherwise she will be hungry in the morning.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

We go out late.. Like 11-11:30 and then early in the am..


----------



## usamagoat

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> We go out late.. Like 11-11:30 and then early in the am..


then thats great? but i go out at nine cause i need to sleep early to wake up early and milk the goats!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

We all do what works best for us


----------



## usamagoat

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> We all do what works best for us


you're right


----------



## usamagoat

okay bye skyla:wave:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Night


----------



## usamagoat

night


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Just saying... 28 likes guys?!? :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Anyone else randomly awake cause they were hungry confused and couldn't sleep?  I'm totally awake (for the moment) and I promised myself no TGS all day tomorrow-I just have so much to do, I'll just get distracted on here and not get it all done so I have to draw the line for myself somewhere.  So last chance before tomorrow to talk.


----------



## Scottyhorse

onder: Betty dropped 1/2 cup of milk since last night.. Should I be worried?


----------



## Texaslass

Sydney!!!  what time is it there?

Idk about the milk, sorry. :shrug: Maybe she's just stressed with the move?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm just still up and headed to bed now *yawn*

Sydney.. I wouldn't be too worried.. I'm sure she is still pretty stressed from the move and such.. 

Plus it is late in the season.. Don't know when she freshened though... When I bought a doe in milk she dropped a lot! Then stayed at that till I dried her off... Now she milks close to a half gallon a day


----------



## Scottyhorse

Texaslass said:


> Sydney!!!  what time is it there?
> 
> Idk about the milk, sorry. :shrug: Maybe she's just stressed with the move?


Hey Sarah  It's 8:50 here.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

And 11:53 here.. No wonder I'm always so tired in the morning :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Skyla! Is it... Almost 12 there for you? :lol: lol, I always feel like I'm staying up so late, and I look at the clock and it's like 10:30 or something.... It's almost 11 now....


----------



## Texaslass

Scottyhorse said:


> Hey Sarah  It's 8:50 here.


That all? Lol, where do you live?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yes ma'am... And I am tired lol! Just can't sleep.. *yawn* though the hot cup of tea help a bit.. Now I have to pee though... And I don't want to.. It's cold out from under the covers!


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I'm just still up and headed to bed now *yawn*
> 
> Sydney.. I wouldn't be too worried.. I'm sure she is still pretty stressed from the move and such..
> 
> Plus it is late in the season.. Don't know when she freshened though... When I bought a doe in milk she dropped a lot! Then stayed at that till I dried her off... Now she milks close to a half gallon a day


She freshened in.... the end of june. Figured it was just stress, but wanted to make sure


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> She freshened in.... the end of june. Figured it was just stress, but wanted to make sure


 So she should still be milking fairly well.. But I would think the stress.. I would t be to worried unless there were other 'symptoms'


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Yes ma'am... And I am tired lol! Just can't sleep.. *yawn* though the hot cup of tea help a bit.. Now I have to pee though... And I don't want to.. It's cold out from under the covers!


Haha, I know what you mean- I'm snuggled in bed too, but my feets are a bit cold, and I don't want to get up to get socks! :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Texaslass said:


> That all? Lol, where do you live?


Washington


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol! My fuzzy socks are right next to
My bed for in the morning  








I think I need my other blanket too.. It's chilly!


----------



## Texaslass

Striped socks? :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'm thinking about getting this for the buck pen! :ROFL:

http://www.jefferspet.com/funny-caution-signs/camid/LIV/cp/SIG-A1/cn/330/


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> Striped socks? :lol:


Heck yah! You should see my socks! It's like my PJs! I have quite the collection! Fuzzy socks, toe socks, pig socks, Christmas socks, bright colored socks.. Shall I go on?? I love my fuzzy ones ^ the most though  got them for a buck at the dollar store!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> I'm thinking about getting this for the buck pen! :ROFL: http://www.jefferspet.com/funny-caution-signs/camid/LIV/cp/SIG-A1/cn/330/


HAHA! Love it! :ROFL: I have thought about getting one too :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok... I really should get to bed.. I'm so tired.. *yawn* night you two  :wave:


----------



## Texaslass

I should too... Night, Skyla! :wave:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Texaslass said:


> Striped socks? :lol:


What's wrong with stripped socks? :shrug: I have all sorts of crazy socks :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Night Sarah, Night Skyla!


----------



## Texaslass

Scottyhorse said:


> What's wrong with stripped socks? :shrug: I have all sorts of crazy socks :lol:


Nothing if you like em, I guess. :lol: 
I prefer solids myself... But I wouldnt mind a few funny ones.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> What's wrong with stripped socks? :shrug: I have all sorts of crazy socks :lol:


YES! Someone who understands me!! :lol: I love crazy socks and PJ pants  it's like my thing  hehe!

Night guys  for real this time


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> YES! Someone who understands me!! :lol: I love crazy socks and PJ pants  it's like my thing  hehe!
> 
> Night guys  for real this time


Haha, me too, night for real! :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Good Night you 2.


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> YES! Someone who understands me!! :lol: I love crazy socks and PJ pants  it's like my thing  hehe!
> 
> Night guys  for real this time


Hehe! I just realized all my PJ's are plaid, but different colors. I think I need more variety


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> Hehe! I just realized all my PJ's are plaid, but different colors. I think I need more variety


Have you seen the pictures I have around?? ROFL!

Ok for REAL! Good night!

Night Jill


----------



## goathiker

Night Skyla


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Have you seen the pictures I have around?? ROFL!
> 
> Ok for REAL! Good night!
> 
> Night Jill


Hehe, PJ pants and rubber boots  
Night Skyla 

Hey Jill!


----------



## usamagoat

night all HAHA LOL I BET YOU ALL CAUSE goathiker said night u 2 but i said night you alllll!


----------



## goathiker

I'm here, just trying to figure out my bills. Ick...


----------



## usamagoat

goathiker said:


> I'm here, just trying to figure out my bills. Ick...


hahaha


----------



## goathiker

usamagoat said:


> hahaha


At least I can decide what to spent my money on. I don't have parents that tell me NO


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> I'm here, just trying to figure out my bills. Ick...


Party!  Woop Woop! arty::wahoo::lol:


----------



## goathiker

Sounds good, maybe I should get some cake.


----------



## Scottyhorse

:cake: Better hurry up before the Party Goat gets it all


----------



## goathiker

How many goats can you find?


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> How many goats can you find?


I see three.


----------



## goathiker

There's actually 7 goats in that picture 2 are kids


----------



## usamagoat

goathiker said:


> There's actually 7 goats in that picture 2 are kids


thats really hard to see i can only see 2 goats.....LOL (maybe i should get my eyes fixed) LOL again:slapfloor:


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> There's actually 7 goats in that picture 2 are kids


I had a sneaking suspicion that there were more


----------



## emilieanne

ksalvagno said:


> I had one done and it was one of those open ones. You just have to lay very still. I just simply closed my eyes and relaxed. It was nice to lay down and do nothing for a little while.


Alright ill do that! Thank you! 
My aunt had an open one (she's a nurse ) and said it wasn't that bad but she got a feeling like "I think I don't like this, think I want to get up now" 
And I'm closterphobic but I'm not being sedated


----------



## enchantedgoats

morning everybody


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> That sounds like fun! We should both go to one!


Totally!!


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Question- how often do y'all feed newborns (1-2 days old)??? I read in one book every 2 hours, pretty small amounts, but in another I read every 4-6 hours, larger amounts (but still small)... I know it kinda depends on what you want to do, I just don't know...  don't want anything to go wrong...


I would shoot Lacie a PM, she would know


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Okay thanks everyone! I will possibly be bringing kids to school and have them in my mom's back room  I will do an hour every hour till 11:00 or so and then stay again at 5:30 or 6


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> Hehe, PJ pants and rubber boots   Night Skyla  Hey Jill!


Haha! Yes ma'am!


----------



## nchen7

morning all!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Morning


----------



## nchen7

what's happening this fine Friday?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Not much here...
Just came in from feeding  have to work tonight... But have most if the day off.. Figure I'll clean the boys calf hut up, and rake their pen, rake both the girls pen and work on that website some..


----------



## nchen7

you can do it! i'm just......so bored at work!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

At least you can be on here at work! I can't even get Internet on my iPod in the break room to get on during breaks and lunches  I could walk to a fast good place to get free wifi... But not in that city I won't! ROFL!


----------



## nchen7

so behind my office complex there's housing (kind of low income). there's this one house on the corner, and they have ONE black belly sheep in the yard. this poor sheep just sits there "maaa maaaa maaaa" all day. likely b/c she doesn't have any friends. I feel bad for the girl..... she's munching on some grass now


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Awe poor baby


----------



## nchen7

I know! breaks my heart. at least she has shade and water. some don't even get that!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's a good thing..


----------



## Scottyhorse

Yay! Waiilatpu is breeding! Toggs, Alpines, and LaManchas :dance::wahoo:
So that's exciting


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> Yay! Waiilatpu is breeding! Toggs, Alpines, and LaManchas :dance::wahoo: So that's exciting


Oh how exciting!!  :star: :leap:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Arg, my email won't let me send a reply :|


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Morning everyone :wave: 

For the bottle feeding question, I feed them every 2-3 hours the first 2-3 days and feed a good size meal for them at night so they sleep good and don't wake up hungry. 
Then when they are 4-5 days old and up, I move to feeding them every 4 hours, still feeding a bigger meal at night. 

I can PM you how I go about it until weaning if you want.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Morning Lacie :coffee2:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It's afternoon for me lol!


----------



## emilieanne

Well, not much to do in this class. 
How are y'all?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Bored


----------



## nchen7

i'm super bored. counting down to 3pm, where I have to drive to the airport to pick up a friend who's coming in for the weekend


----------



## NubianFan

I finished a homework assignment already (today is my education day) and now I am sort of relaxing...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Getting ready for work here..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, I cleaned the dog kennels, and took my morning walk around the place to make sure everyone's ok. All is good


----------



## Scottyhorse

For now... Dun dun dun..


----------



## NubianFan

So I am thinking of getting my hair cut. It is nearly to my waist all one length. It was thinning, but over a year ago I found out my thyroid function was low and they started me on meds. Since then it has been coming back in and thickening up again. right now it is so long and so thick that it is heavy and cumbersome to try to sleep with. I have to pull it out from under me when I go to sleep at night and lay it over the pillow. so I am thinking of getting cut to about shoulder blade length( still long) but get long layers in it and two layers of bangs... But that is my stand by old style. Anyone know of any other style I could try? (keeping it long) Also keep in mind I graduate in two months and want something that is complementary for graduation.


----------



## Emzi00

Hmm.. that sounds nice the way you had said...
I'm not good with hair... ask Lacie... that's what she does after all...
:lol:


----------



## NubianFan

well my hair is board straight so I thought about a spiral perm because I have never had one, but I don't want to look like little orphan annie at graduation....


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh:
I'm not that creative today.. maybe I need more sugar to be able to be helpful.... I'm hungry, can you tell? :lol: I'll be right back...


----------



## NubianFan

that's okay, I gotta go pic my kiddo anyway and we may do our Friday night thing and hang out in town a while since I don't have class tonight.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, you could get a layer cut and have the front feathered and framing your face with or with out bangs, layered with side swept bangs with/without feathering in the front (or you can have straight cut bangs, layered bangs, textured bangs, or a fringe, but you probably dont want a fringe :lol: ), layered with the ends flipped away from your face with/without bangs, theres all kinds of hair cuts that can be done with layers, I'd suggest looking at some different syles of layers (if layer is what you want), and finding something that catches your eye 

EDIT: Ok if your hair is straight, you probably want to opt for more of a side part with any of these hair cuts, as a middle part can really bring out the boringness of straight hair.


----------



## goathiker

Maybe something like the old Farrah Fawcett look with a nice body perm.


----------



## ksalvagno

If you do a search, you can find a lot of pictures of different hair cuts. I probably spent a minimum of 4 hours looking for hair styles for me. There are a ton of styles out there.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> well my hair is board straight so I thought about a spiral perm because I have never had one, but I don't want to look like little orphan annie at graduation....


Oh! Oh! I know!!! Keep your hair at the length it is now, part your hair slightly more to the side, (optional: Get some bangs, layered, textured, our sideswept) and get a spiral perm (or a regular perm, but have them set the rods in a more or less, random fashion), have a trim after the perm (to get rid of the dry and fried ends), and enjoy long curly hair 
(note, you dont want the tight, kinky curls, major nightmare to untangle! So have them set your hair on large rods, if you do get a perm)
And maybe have some color done, add some highlights and lowlights


----------



## Scottyhorse

Woah, Lacie is a hair expert!?


----------



## Scottyhorse

I have a baking question. I want to try making some goat treats (I like baking) but the recipie calls for a ton of molasses, which we don't have. Wondering if I could use karo syrup instead?


----------



## goathiker

Honey would be healthier, but you can use either.


----------



## goathiker

Or you can use 3/4 cup brown sugar dissolved in 1/4 cup hot water for 1 cup of molasses


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Or you can use 3/4 cup brown sugar dissolved in 1/4 cup hot water for 1 cup of molasses


I will do that, thanks! 

I'll check and see if we have honey first..


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie really does know everything!!
I got lost in all of those words... :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Morning everyone :wave:
> 
> For the bottle feeding question, I feed them every 2-3 hours the first 2-3 days and feed a good size meal for them at night so they sleep good and don't wake up hungry.
> Then when they are 4-5 days old and up, I move to feeding them every 4 hours, still feeding a bigger meal at night.
> 
> I can PM you how I go about it until weaning if you want.


Please PM me  thx


----------



## Emzi00

Sarah!!!!!! :dance: Yay!!!!!!


----------



## goathiker

littlegoatgirl said:


> Please PM me  thx


Yes, me too please. I'm always looking for better ways


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Sarah!!!!!! :dance: Yay!!!!!!


 someone's happy to see me!!!


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> someone's happy to see me!!!


Heck yeah!! 
So, this last spring I had put a potato in a pot in soil... I never watered it or anything.. well, a plant grew, but I didn't think that the pot was big enough to actually grow potatoes.. well, today I dumped out everything in the pot out back.... and.... I have baby potatoes!! :wahoo: There were a lot of really little ones, but some okay size ones too...so I want to make some taters 
And I want to try growing more next year!


----------



## Emzi00

Okay, question for Lacie when she gets back on.(or if anyone else can answer...) Have you heard of or seen anything from udder-way alderman.. that goat shows up a lot in Billie's pedigree.. just wondering if he's any good... she's line bred on him according to the genetics thing...


----------



## Scottyhorse

Okay, goat treat mix is in the fridge chilling, and the oven is warming up.. I have to say, the mix looks like diarrhea LOL. And a mix of Chillie and wet dog food. It is 3 cups of different goat chows, a handful of alfalfa leaves, and 1/4 cup flour, and 1/2 cup of honey, and 1 cup of light corn syrup. Plus one cup of brown sugar water. Next time I will just use all molasses (1 cup) and more flour.. But it should work this way too.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Okay, question for Lacie when she gets back on.(or if anyone else can answer...) Have you heard of or seen anything from udder-way alderman.. that goat shows up a lot in Billie's pedigree.. just wondering if he's any good... she's line bred on him according to the genetics thing...


I haven't seen any kids from him, but he wasnt that extensively used, he only has 37 kids, and only 4 or so have any sort of milk records. But most of the Udder-Way alpines didn't have much size to their udders, the only does with Udder-Way on their pedigree that had nice udders, were crossed with more productive lines.

One of the only does that I have seen with a nice udder from those lines (somewhat) was this doe.








SS: Sudbury Hill XC Sydetrack 
S: PM Thunderhead SHST Headliner
SD: GCH Bayview Heather 7*M
*GCH Cherry Glen Cinnahead Roxanne* 9*M DOB: 3/31/96, pied
DS: Udderway Troubleshooter 
D: GCH Stu;mphollow TS Cinnabar 8*M
DD: GCH Little Orchard X Vicki Lynn 7*M


----------



## Emzi00

Thanks Lacie!


----------



## Emzi00

Okay, sorry to bug you with questions :laugh: What about sand-dance hls rico suave'? :lol:


----------



## goathiker

He'd be what? Like 22 years old now?


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh: Yeah, he'd be 22 years old :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Laciiiie! PM pleasssssssssssssse!


----------



## Emzi00

Why don't you try sending her a PM :shrug: She's not on anymore...


----------



## Emzi00

She has something on her website as well as to how she does it, but it's probably not as in depth as what she would give you...


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Yeah, that's why I want her to PM me...


Just got back a bit ago from getting hay!!!!  yippee!


----------



## Emzi00

Want me to text her to remind her?

I love getting hay! It always smells so good.... I don't like paying a bunch of money though..


----------



## goathiker

Her internet is probably acting up again...

I like how my Nintendo WII tells me that it's bad for my health every time I start it up.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

goathiker said:


> Her internet is probably acting up again...
> 
> I like how my Nintendo WII tells me that it's bad for my health every time I start it up.


Haha really??? I like when it tells you how to pause the game, you should go outside!


----------



## Emzi00

Wii is bad for you're health? I didn't know that :ROFL:


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, it's all for health and safety concerns see owners manual. All I do is watch Netflix on it anyway.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

:ROFL: that's funny!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Where are y'all? :tears: I'm so bored! Maybe I'll work on my kidding book...


----------



## goathiker

Sorry, I'm watching Flicka Country Pride


----------



## Emzi00

kidding book? What you making? :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I'm putting together a book (binder) full of breeding-kidding-kid stuff. I have one of general goat info... But yeah, I like to be organized... So I'm making a book  then I'm gonna have records of all the kids/kidding stuff/breeding stuff in the back


----------



## goathiker

That's a good idea. Someday when my barn is finished, I'm going to put up a whiteboard for hoof trimming, kidding dates and stuff like that. Then it will be right there.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Oh that's a good idea!


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> I'm putting together a book (binder) full of breeding-kidding-kid stuff. I have one of general goat info... But yeah, I like to be organized... So I'm making a book  then I'm gonna have records of all the kids/kidding stuff/breeding stuff in the back


I should do something like that, it's a really good idea! I never put together anything for general stuff... I have it in my head, and I have a few books, and Lacie's number.. that's a good resource. Not to mention that I've got Jill if I need herprobably...
I wanted to put some stuff together for showing and info on that too..


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Yeah, I've got several books too, just nice to have something I make myself


----------



## Emzi00

Yeah 
Hey, did you bottle raise yours, or did you buy them after they were weaned? Sorry, that's pretty random..


----------



## goathiker

Yep, I'd help you out anytime Emma.


----------



## Emzi00

goathiker said:


> Yep, I'd help you out anytime Emma.


I feel so loved. :lol: That's good to know... since you know everything...


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Yeah
> Hey, did you bottle raise yours, or did you buy them after they were weaned? Sorry, that's pretty random..


I bottle fed mine for a week or two and weaned them, why?


----------



## goathiker

Peeping Dex has a new picture in photogenic


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> I bottle fed mine for a week or two and weaned them, why?


Just wondering.. because yours seem so big in your pictures.. and I bottle fed mine and they seem so small.. especially Oliver.. I think I screwed them up and stunted their growth  I feel bad...

So that's kinda why I wanted to know I guess..


----------



## Emzi00

goathiker said:


> Peeping Dex has a new picture in photogenic


He is to funny! :lol:


----------



## goathiker

I can't wait to get some kids out of him next year.


----------



## Emzi00

I can't wait either :laugh: They'll be soo cute


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Just wondering.. because yours seem so big in your pictures.. and I bottle fed mine and they seem so small.. especially Oliver.. I think I screwed them up and stunted their growth  I feel bad...
> 
> So that's kinda why I wanted to know I guess..


When I got them they were already eating hay and grain, but I bottle fed them once a day too... I fed mine a lot because I was worried I was under feeding them because they ate all their food. They are pretty big for their age though.

Speaking of which, I think I've asked this before, but does anyone know how to slim down a very fat doe? And will this cause breeding/kidding problems?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

goathiker said:


> Peeping Dex has a new picture in photogenic


Aw, I love him! I'll go check them out! *scurries off*


----------



## Emzi00

I'm having the opposite problem, mine are small for their age.. especially my wether.. he's like 50 lbs and 7 months 
And my doe will hardly touch the manna.. I do manage to get her to eat some..

Hey Jill... so I really need to get my wether to gain weight... right now I'm giving him some alfalfa pellets.. should I add manna? BOSS? Anything else I could do to get him bigger?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh can you PM me the bottle stuff too Lacie?!?


----------



## Emzi00

Skyla!!!!!!!!!! :wahoo: :dance: :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

One of my Lammachas is small to Emma... I'm so used to my Nigies... I hope I didn't stunt her... Her breeder said she is from slower maturing lines too.. And she was the runt of triplets lol! But I still feel like it's my fault..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Skyla!!!!!!!!!! :wahoo: :dance: :hug:


LOL! Wow! I feel so loved  :stars:


----------



## Emzi00

I feel like it's my fault too... and I know it is


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> I'm having the opposite problem, mine are small for their age.. especially my wether.. he's like 50 lbs and 7 months


My big ole muscular wether Japan only weighed 60 at 7 months, and Ozzie weighed I think 50...


----------



## goathiker

Rolled barley mixed half and half with Calf manna. Plus a few handfuls of alfalfa hay as well as the pellets. As long as he always eats the same amount or more of alfalfa pellets as he does grain it balances out well. Even wethers need good protein to grow.


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> LOL! Wow! I feel so loved  :stars:


Well you are "so loved".. lol
 :hug:
Feel the love..


----------



## goathiker

Skyla, is your LaMancha from Laurie Actons lines? Tempo, Barnowl.


----------



## Emzi00

Thanks Jill 
I'll add that to my list of stuff that I need to go get..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> I feel like it's my fault too... and I know it is


I guess I will find out soon enough as Promise grows.. But we got Hallie and she is almost bigger then her! (Promise was born March 1st Hallie is just under 3 months  )

Is a half cup twice a day of 20% Dairy Goat Pellet, Alfalfa pellets, BOSS, Beet Pulp Shreds and Sun Shine Plus (like calf manna) see like it would be enough for a LaMancha doe kid? I mix about 6cups of each of the above all together so it's an even amount in each 1/2 cup scoop..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Well you are "so loved".. lol  :hug: Feel the love..[/QUOTE
> 
> Hehe!  :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> Skyla, is your LaMancha from Laurie Actons lines? Tempo, Barnowl.


One is From Lynnhaven, Kastdemur's lines.. And the other(smaller one) is from Longvu.. Longvu does seem to be smaller then others I have seen any way.. But Promise's dam has slow growing kids is what I was told..


----------



## Emzi00

Ooooh! I love this song! 
"Love is more than a word, it's a noun and a verb"
-Ready or not by Britt Nicole feat. Lecrae


----------



## emilieanne

Soooooo I'm thinking about doing meat/pet rabbits on the side of goats. 
Anyone have an opinion? They hard, easy? 
Lol 
Just food for thought


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Ooooh! I love this song!  "Love is more than a word, it's a noun and a verb" -Ready or not by Britt Nicole feat. Lecrae


Oh me too!  turning air 1 on now lol!


----------



## goathiker

Maybe the same thing then. The Barnowl lines don't really mature until 4 years old...Very slow to get their depth and size.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

emilieanne said:


> Soooooo I'm thinking about doing meat/pet rabbits on the side of goats. Anyone have an opinion? They hard, easy? Lol Just food for thought


We raise meat rabbits  they are simple to care for and are great moms to large litters  (ours anyway) 
What kinda info you looking for?


----------



## Emzi00

I love this one even more! Deep personal feelings


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> Maybe the same thing then. The Barnowl lines don't really mature until 4 years old...Very slow to get their depth and size.


Oh Promise is deep! 
She is just tiny! Let me find a good pic of her..
It's funny cause like every day it's different.. One day she is really deep and the next she's long and then she's right in the middle of both :laugh: lol!

That's the most recent pic I have of her right now...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> I love this one even more! Deep personal feelings


I know  it's such a pretty song  I love it 

This guy freaks my friend out :laugh: she doesn't like his beard LOL!


----------



## Emzi00

By friend do you mean... Dave?  :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Here Jill... The doe in the front has the same dam... The one on the end has the same sire as my doe.. These are yearlings.. And I think the one in the middle is half sister(same sire) as her dam..


----------



## usamagoat

my fave goats! have A look

i think they're adorable!

"we are the princess twins" haha LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> By friend do you mean... Dave?  :lol:


Ah! You said his name!!?!? *dies*  LOL!

And no  my friend that is a girl


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

And here are those does next to a Kastdemur's yearling... A bit of size difference lol!


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Ah! You said his name!!?!? *dies*  LOL!
> 
> And no  my friend that is a girl


:laugh: :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## NubianFan

usamagoat said:


> my fave goats! have A look
> 
> i think they're adorable!
> 
> "we are the princess twins" haha LOL


The princess twins are adorable!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

and you think it's funny  and what if he finds this!?! :ROFL:

Oh I LOVE this song!!


----------



## emilieanne

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> We raise meat rabbits  they are simple to care for and are great moms to large litters  (ours anyway) What kinda info you looking for?


I'm just thinking about doing a small animal on the side of goats, to keep me busy & something small enough to play with cause my kids go fast  usually anyway lol. 
I want something I can maybe make a little profit on. 
So I was thinking, BUNNIES! Lol I could do English lops (someone said feeding them hay and veggies is all it takes) then sell as pets or for meat. ? 
I'm not sure how the market is. But I feel that it might be going more for Rex's. Hmmmm :/ 
I'm just looking to get general info/opinions


----------



## usamagoat

Lol pics!


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> and you think it's funny  and what if he finds this!?! :ROFL:
> 
> Oh I LOVE this song!!


Because he looks on goat forums to see if people are talking about him  :ROFL: I think you're safe :lol:

I like that song  A lot


----------



## usamagoat

nubianfan said:


> the princess twins are adorable!!


ah... Thanks!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

If your breeding then you will want to give grain.. We feed a 16% through the winter when they aren't doing anything.. Then when we are breeding and kits are growing we buy the 18% stuff..

The best meat breeds IMO is NZ's, Californians, (a mix of the two is nice too!) Flemish Giant mixes (Pure FG have large bones so less of a meat yield) and I have heard if a few others I can't think of off the top of my head lol! 
But for pets, most any fancy breed.. They lop eared ones seem to be very well liked lol!


----------



## Emzi00

I like this song too!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Because he looks on goat forums to see if people are talking about him  :ROFL: I think you're safe :lol: I like that song  A lot


Hey ya never know!  ROFL!

Yah!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> I like this song too!


 Me too! And the one on now is good too!  They are playing good songs today! Only a handful I didn't like! Lol!


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> The best meat breeds IMO is NZ's, Californians, (a mix of the two is nice too!) Flemish Giant mixes (Pure FG have large bones so less of a meat yield) and I have heard if a few others I can't think of off the top of my head lol!
> But for pets, most any fancy breed.. They lop eared ones seem to be very well liked lol!


Silver foxes, palominos, standard rex.... 
Yeah, for pets the lops do well, but they don't have a lot of meat and aren't to big..


----------



## emilieanne

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> If your breeding then you will want to give grain.. We feed a 16% through the winter when they aren't doing anything.. Then when we are breeding and kits are growing we buy the 18% stuff.. The best meat breeds IMO is NZ's, Californians, (a mix of the two is nice too!) Flemish Giant mixes (Pure FG have large bones so less of a meat yield) and I have heard if a few others I can't think of off the top of my head lol! But for pets, most any fancy breed.. They lop eared ones seem to be very well liked lol!


Ok 
I know people that do lops for meat so that's why  
What is the smallest breed of bunnies? Lol 
I'm thinking of Rex's because they're cute & I know people who actually buy them for meat (something about the taste? Idk I don't eat bunny lol) so  maybe this could work. 
I am seeing people selling pet Rex's on Craigslist for 70+ sooooo


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Me too! And the one on now is good too!  They are playing good songs today! Only a handful I didn't like! Lol!


The ones that Brant plays during his "club awesome" are kinda weird.... but Brant is weird too, in a good way though.. :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

emilieanne said:


> Ok
> I know people that do lops for meat so that's why
> What is the smallest breed of bunnies? Lol
> I'm thinking of Rex's because they're cute & I know people who actually buy them for meat (something about the taste? Idk I don't eat bunny lol) so  maybe this could work.
> I am seeing people selling pet Rex's on Craigslist for 70+ sooooo


Mini rex or standard? Usually the standards are more used for meat and the minis for pets..


----------



## emilieanne

Emzi00 said:


> Mini rex or standard? Usually the standards are more used for meat and the minis for pets..


Standard. 
I see people with standard for pets ALL the time


----------



## NubianFan

My ring that appeared on my finger tonight


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

People use all breeds for meat.. The meat yield is just different.. We went with the NZ/Cal mix due to the high meat yield  
But you can do a duke purpose  I had a Holland Lop doe and a Cal buck and we bred them and used the kits for meat


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Very pretty Leslie


----------



## NubianFan

I promised usamagoat I would post some pics of my babies, so these will be a repeat for most of you. Sorry!
This is Daffodil, CreamPuff, and Leroy before they died...


----------



## usamagoat

NubianFan said:


> I promised usamagoat I would post some pics of my babies, so these will be a repeat for most of you. Sorry!
> This is Daffodil, CreamPuff, and Leroy before they died...


what they died HOW!


----------



## NubianFan

Bad, Bad Leroy Brown, at his former home, this is a pic the seller sent me before I bought him.


----------



## NubianFan

usamagoat said:


> what they died HOW!


 The little Girl Daffodil is still alive but my two bucklings died from coccidia... 
Here is another picture of Daffodil


----------



## NubianFan

Daffodil next to a shoe box that is how tiny she was when I got her.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Awe she is darling Leslie! 

Where did y'all go?! It's Friday!


----------



## NubianFan

I am here I have this open in two windows and I am waiting for it to upload flower pics in the other window. slllllooooooowwwww


----------



## NubianFan

:thinking:Maybe I overdid it.....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I know the feeling  lol!

I was looking for pics of Promise at a show in July but they are on the computer..  and I'm too lazy to turn it on and wait for it to boot up


----------



## goathiker

I was reading Lacies bottle feeding stuff. About the only thing I do different from her is that I introduce rolled grains first and then alfalfa hay...Lots of milk for healthy kids, that's how you get that early growth.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> :thinking:Maybe I overdid it.....


With pics!? No way!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> I was reading Lacies bottle feeding stuff. About the only thing I do different from her is that I introduce rolled grains first and then alfalfa hay...Lots of milk for healthy kids, that's how you get that early growth.


Oh cool 
I don't have alfalfa hay  too hard to get out here and way to expensive!


----------



## goathiker

You can use rabbit pellets when they are really little until they can eat the bigger alfalfa pellets.


----------



## NubianFan

I don't know what I did to it but I think I successfully killed it, although unintentionally.... onder:


----------



## NubianFan

Just for fun some of my flowers this spring...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> You can use rabbit pellets when they are really little until they can eat the bigger alfalfa pellets.


Us any kind ok? We feed our rabbits Blue Seal Bunny 16 or Bunny 18...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Just for fun some of my flowers this spring...


No pics.... ??

I'm hungry but there is nothing I want to eat...  maybe a pickle!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Night y'all! :hug:


----------



## goathiker

Any of the good quality ones, probably the rabbit 16% would be what I would choose.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I can't open the darn thing!  grr


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Night y'all! :hug:


Night Sarah


----------



## goathiker

littlegoatgirl said:


> Night y'all! :hug:


Night? It's Friday


----------



## NubianFan

Okay trying again flowers from spring


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> Any of the good quality ones, probably the rabbit 16% would be what I would choose.


Thanks Jill  that's the cheaper one so that's good lol! And is it ok to mix the grain and Sunshine plus in too?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> Night? It's Friday


That's what I said! I mean I have to work in the am and I'm still up!  and trying to open this darn pickle jar!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

goathiker said:


> Night? It's Friday


Haha yeah, but I have a vball tournement 2 hours away tomorrow and have to get up at 6:00... On a saturday! :tears:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Okay trying again flowers from spring


Still nothing 

And I OPENED THE PICKLE JAR!! Wahoo!!!  :stars: :leap: :dance:


----------



## goathiker

Wouldn't hurt to mix. I feed alfalfa and grain separately but, you don't have to.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

App just crashed... Second time tonight, wonder what's up? Night y'all, see ya dark and early in the AM!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Haha yeah, but I have a vball tournement 2 hours away tomorrow and have to get up at 6:00... On a saturday! :tears:


Oh that's icky  that's ok.. I get up at five to leave at 6 for goat shows  lol!


----------



## goathiker

I hate getting up early on the weekend.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> Wouldn't hurt to mix. I feed alfalfa and grain separately but, you don't have to.


Ok.. I guess I'll do some thinking on it..


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Still nothing
> 
> And I OPENED THE PICKLE JAR!! Wahoo!!!  :stars: :leap: :dance:


Congrats! :stars: :balloons: arty:


----------



## NubianFan

I give up for some reason all of a sudden it refuses to attach pics.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> I hate getting up early on the weekend.


I hate getting up early no mater what day it is!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Oh that's icky  that's ok.. I get up at five to leave at 6 for goat shows  lol!


On fair entry day, the day b4 I went to bed at 1AM (so technically the same day) and woke up at 4AM...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Congrats! :stars: :balloons: arty:


Why thank you!  *bows repeatedly* thank you very much!

:laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> I give up for some reason all of a sudden it refuses to attach pics.


That's a bummer


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Sorry Leslie  hope you can attach soon, I'm sure they're beautiful!


----------



## goathiker

Think I'll go make some spaghetti, easy dinner...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey! The inside of my pickle is hollow! 

All that work for an empty pickle *snuffles*


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Why thank you!  *bows repeatedly* thank you very much!
> 
> :laugh:


Then you add "just throw money, no roses please, they make me sneeze. But goat stuffed animals are okay. You can throw grain but please don't hit me with a bag. But just throw $, it's easiest"


----------



## Emzi00

Did Lacie leave? :tears: :tear: :tears:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> On fair entry day, the day b4 I went to bed at 1AM (so technically the same day) and woke up at 4AM...


Your crazy! Lol!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Hey! The inside of my pickle is hollow!
> 
> All that work for an empty pickle *snuffles*


Haha :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Then you add "just throw money, no roses please, they make me sneeze. But goat stuffed animals are okay. You can throw grain but please don't hit me with a bag. But just throw $, it's easiest"


ROFL!! Y'all heard the gal! Start chuckin! :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Haha :ROFL:


 
...Laugh at me   :laugh:


----------



## NubianFan

Empty pickles are secretly the best, you can stuff them with real food like Tuna salad, or ground beef....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Did y'all leave again?? *snuffles*


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Empty pickles are secretly the best, you can stuff them with real food like Tuna salad, or ground beef....


The ground beef sounds good! :yum:

But the empty part was gross and mushy  the other half was good though


----------



## NubianFan

I think it is just one folder of pics that is corrupted and it has all my flower pics on it Grrrr. Let me try to post some more goatie pics and see if they work/


----------



## Emzi00

I had so much frosting today... it doesn't make me feel any skinnier :lol:
And it wasn't even on anything, just plain frosting...
That's right Lacie, plain..


----------



## NubianFan

door bell goat


----------



## NubianFan

I tried to get a confo shot but not very good at setting her up


----------



## NubianFan

she is such the hambone...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> I had so much frosting today... it doesn't make me feel any skinnier :lol: And it wasn't even on anything, just plain frosting... That's right Lacie, plain..


Ewww!! 

Those worked Leslie  
How cute and pretty!


----------



## NubianFan

Another picture of the boys that the seller sent me before I bought them,
these pics really make me sad, I miss these two boys so much.


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> I tried to get a confo shot but not very good at setting her up


The only things that really jumped at me were her steep rump and how she toes out... I like everything else..

I like your shirt by the way...


----------



## NubianFan

The black one was going to be our herd sire and the cream one wethered. I thought about teaching him to pull a cart. It wasn't to be though. The Cream colored one died first and the black one days later.


----------



## NubianFan

Emzi00 said:


> The only things that really jumped at me were her steep rump and how she toes out... I like everything else..
> 
> I like your shirt by the way...


That actually my daughter holding her, she has a complete collection of all things camo.... she even went to the military surplus store and bought actual camo fatigues and shirts in green camo and digicamo


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sorry you lost them  they were adorable!


----------



## goathiker

Yes, very cute. Your doeling is very nice


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> That actually my daughter holding her, she has a complete collection of all things camo.... she even went to the military surplus store and bought actual camo fatigues and shirts in green camo and digicamo


That's cool!
I love camo


----------



## Emzi00

So Lacie, that sand-dance hls rico suave'.... he any good?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Camo stuff is cool!


----------



## NubianFan

Thanks all, I am proud of her and Daffodil, Daffodil more because she is such a little fighter and so smart. Dru is just a nice healthy doeling. Looking at these pics she has grown a lot since these were taken. So Dru is probably about ready to breed now, she was 78 lbs in those pics, I bet she is to 100 now.


----------



## Emzi00

What are you waiting for?! Get that goat knocked up! I want to see some babies! :ROFL: I want to see an udder on her, I think she's really pretty


----------



## NubianFan

I am going to try one more time to post the flower pics, I am going to try p[osting just one at a time and see if that makes a difference.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

I want to see some cute kids too!


----------



## NubianFan

okay that worked so Don Juan rose bud


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> okay that worked so Don Juan rose bud


That's pretty!


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> LOL!
> 
> I want to see some cute kids too!


That's probably a better way to put it! :slapfloor:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> That's probably a better way to put it! :slapfloor:


ROFL! Maybe slightly  :laugh:


----------



## goathiker

I love the color on that rose.


----------



## NubianFan

Jill that is one of my favs it is a climbing rose and the blooms get larger than my hand when fully bloomed out.


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> ROFL! Maybe slightly  :laugh:


:laugh: I'm not going to change it though... I meant what I said... even if it wasn't the best way to say it :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Tried to post a fully bloomed pic but it is being a cheese wad


----------



## goathiker

Wow, that's awesome.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> :laugh: I'm not going to change it though... I meant what I said... even if it wasn't the best way to say it :lol:


:laugh:


----------



## NubianFan

Josephs coat rose. This is my very fav because it changes color it will be yellow, orange, gold red all in the same rose.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Josephs coat rose. This is my very fav because it changes color it will be yellow, orange, gold red all in the same rose.


Oh I like that!


----------



## Emzi00

Pretty flowers!


----------



## ksalvagno

The flowers are just beautiful.


----------



## NubianFan

Don Juan fully bloomed


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Don Juan fully bloomed


Oh so pretty!


----------



## NubianFan

Dewey Iris


----------



## goathiker

My mom loves Irises. They grow wild here.


----------



## NubianFan

Oklahoma yellow rose, I like this variety better than the Texas Yellow rose, it has a different yellow hue, I also love the smell, this is a very perfumey rose.


----------



## NubianFan

Jill those purple ones grow wild here too, the more exotic colors you have to plant. Dad dug these up out of a road ditch for me, they are prolific!!! Day lilies grow wild here as well.


----------



## NubianFan

my crazy oregano that wants to take over the world


----------



## NubianFan

My dusty miller that feels the same way


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

You have some lovely plants Leslie 

I will have to post some of my flower pics tomorrow afternoon 


Ok.. It's 11 and I need to sleep if I plan to make it to work on time... Night all


----------



## NubianFan

and marigolds


----------



## NubianFan

Thanks everyone, I love flowers and plants. I try to plant perennials that come back every year. I still feel like my yard is a major work in progress. Mom's yard is like a paradise. Mine has some pretty things but lots of open nothingness in between. But it is also a big yard. Takes a lot of plants to fill a big yard and me and mom have opposite gardening problems so we can't share plants, her yard is 80% shade and mine is 80% sun.


----------



## NubianFan

Night Skyla


----------



## Emzi00

Night Skyla! :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Night ladies  :hug:


----------



## goathiker

Night Skyla


----------



## goathiker

I'm going to start doing a permaculture type thing. I'll probably fail miserably but who knows.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Night Jill


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey Jill, you think this sounds ok to be feeding my Munchies? I'm just so used to feeding little guys lol!



J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Is a half cup twice a day of 20% Dairy Goat Pellet, Alfalfa pellets, BOSS, Beet Pulp Shreds and Sun Shine Plus (like calf manna) see like it would be enough for a LaMancha doe kid? I mix about 6cups of each of the above all together so it's an even amount in each 1/2 cup scoop..


----------



## Emzi00

I'm tired, night guys..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ok, internet isnt working, I'll get back to everyone in the morning! ! Stupid internet! 

Btw, emma, you know I was joking in the pm right? And skyla, I'll send it in the morning.
And again, emma, I'll get back to you on that buck in the morning


----------



## NubianFan

goathiker said:


> I'm going to start doing a permaculture type thing. I'll probably fail miserably but who knows.


That sounds good. I am not that ambitious yet.
I have tried really hard to select plants that come back year after year and are fairly low maintenance, like sun, and are hardy to our area. So far so good, I just need more plants. I want a blue rose and have planted several but they never make it or die back below the graft and come back as wild red things. LOL


----------



## NubianFan

Night Emma


----------



## NubianFan

Good Grief I am hungry. at this time of night... sheesh and my hand is itching, I hope I am not allergic to my new $10 ring.... no telling what it is made of LOL


----------



## NubianFan

ok well I am gonna get off here for a while and round up some stuff before bed.


----------



## goathiker

Well, I feed mine a one pound butter tub full twice a day of grain and a minimum of 2 tub full of alfalfa pellets.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I really need to get her tamed down.. Took about a half hour catching her before I could even start milking her, and I'm a slow milker  If she doesn't tame down here soon I'm just going to dry her up. Want the milk, but I don't want to have to catch her every night to get it!!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Oops, I guess my first post didn't go through! It was:

Got about 1 1/3 cups of milk from Betty tonight.


----------



## goathiker

That's not bad...I'm sure she'll tame down soon. 

I saved your buck from certain death


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> That's not bad...I'm sure she'll tame down soon.
> 
> I saved your buck from certain death


Uh oh, what happened? 
My other Nigerian doe had some weird discharge today. It was yellow, probably about the size of a pea, and starting to harden by the time I saw it. Wasn't acting like she was in heat, so I don't know what that was from


----------



## goathiker

Probably just some overflow discharge. Something left from last time she was in heat or she might be thinking about coming in. 

You'll find the buck thing soon enough


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Probably just some overflow discharge. Something left from last time she was in heat or she might be thinking about coming in.
> 
> You'll find the buck thing soon enough


Alright, I will keep an eye on her coming into heat, she's got a date planned 

I'm so confused about the buck thing!  :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> Well, I feed mine a one pound butter tub full twice a day of grain and a minimum of 2 tub full of alfalfa pellets.


As kids?? They are dry so I don't want to make them fat...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Who wants to go to work for me?? Anyone???


----------



## Emzi00

I will Skyla if I get the money  :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Ok, internet isnt working, I'll get back to everyone in the morning! ! Stupid internet!
> 
> Btw, emma, you know I was joking in the pm right? And skyla, I'll send it in the morning.
> And again, emma, I'll get back to you on that buck in the morning


You were joking? :lol: It would make perfect sense for you to not be :lol:

Thank you Lacie


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> I will Skyla if I get the money  :lol:


Yay! Ok.. It's 10:30 to 2:45. Have fun!  :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Yay! Ok.. It's 10:30 to 2:45. Have fun!  :lol:


:laugh: Well... 5ish or more hour drive to NH... I don't think I'll be able to make it today :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

My daughter hates pizza and I really want a pizza hut meat lovers pizza today....


----------



## Emzi00

Eww, meat lovers *gag*
Bacon and mushroom is the way to go  :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

I like supreme, meat lovers, or sausage and pepperoni. bacon and mushroom would be fine if you added some sausage....


----------



## Emzi00

:lol: I can't stand sausage.... I like dislike it very much... :lol:
I don't like pepperoni either. I don't like ham when it's on pizza... I'm picky :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

My internet is back on! :fireworks: :wahoo:


----------



## Emzi00

Well, I made a cup of tea, so I'm going to go sit out with the goats and drink it.. I'll be back later.
Just watch, Lacie will get on right when I get off.


----------



## Emzi00

Speak of the devil!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:laugh: Funny how that works huh? :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

No... not funny... now I have to stay! 
:ROFL: Yeah, okay, it's hilarious!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: well it just came back on, so I had to take advantage of it! 

And Emma, you did know that I'd be shipping babettes baby to you as a bottle baby right? You have to finish feeding her milk until weaning.


----------



## Emzi00

Yeah, I know, but it'd be soo worth it... :laugh: That'd be okay though, a baby out of Babette is to die for


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Good, just making sure you knew  shipping would be monumental if she was weaned when I sent her! :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh: I can only imagine how much it'd cost to ship a 60+ lb kid :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm gonna go look at delta's site and find out :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

:lol: You do that... I'm going to look at your site to stare at Babette..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So yeah, it'd be $600-700 to ship her when she's weaned!


----------



## Emzi00

That's a lot! I'm good with bottle feeding now.... it costs less... :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:ROFL: :slapfloor: Be glad I'm not shipping her to you weaned, if you lived in Canada, Australia or something! $1200 later.......


----------



## Emzi00

Who would want to live in Canada?! The speed limits there are ridiculous! :lol:
Sorry, Canadians.... No offense...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Quick question, did you want me to register her or send you the application signed and filled out? (so you can name her and the papers dont have to be handled twice)

And I would save that bottle feeding thing I sent you, you're gonna need it! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Who would want to live in Canada?! The speed limits there are ridiculous! :lol:
> Sorry, Canadians.... No offense...


:slapfloor: :ROFL: That's funny!

Wonder what they are in italy.... onder:


----------



## goathiker

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> As kids?? They are dry so I don't want to make them fat...


Definitely, as kids. That amount is what peeping Dexter is eating right now. 
Most of the time that butter tub weights pretty close to a pound of grain. So 1 in the morning and 1 in the evening is only about 2 pounds daily. That's not a huge amount for growing LaMancha kids.


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Quick question, did you want me to register her or send you the application signed and filled out? (so you can name her and the papers dont have to be handled twice)
> 
> And I would save that bottle feeding thing I sent you, you're gonna need it! :lol:


Probably the application... I'd get to see your signature :ROFL: And then I could name her... and the papers wouldn't have to be handled twice...

:slapfloor: When I get on the computer today I'm going to copy and paste it into a word doc... save it and print it out... and maybe even laminate it... and frame it... okay I'm joking about the last one :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :slapfloor: :ROFL: That's funny!
> 
> Wonder what they are in italy.... onder:


It's so slow up there! Like 40 mph on the highway! 

Google time... Italy... hmm...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, in that case..... I may just send the papers in! :lol: Just kidding, I_ guess_ you can see my signature  But if you copy it you are going to have the biggest throat hug ever! :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh: Throat hug  :lol:
I wouldn't copy it, I just enjoy seeing people's signatures... it seems so fancy when other people sign their's :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I know you wouldn't copy it....or would you?!......And I can assure you, my signature isnt facny! It looks like a something died and that was its last sprawling scribble! :lol: :slapfloor:


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh: That's about how mine looks like too...


----------



## Emzi00

My grandparents are coming over today to see the goats... It always amuses me when people who know so little about goats come over :lol:
It's like "Yes, they actually do need to have babies before they start giving milk.." :ROFL:


----------



## NubianFan

Throat hug???


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: But see every guy I have known has a cool, fancy, somewhat bold signature, it makes me so made because half of them can't even spell right, and their signature is so freaking awesome! Irritates me  :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> Throat hug???


 Ehem *cough* That means choke.... *cough*


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> Throat hug???


Like um... choke... :ROFL:


----------



## NubianFan

Knew what she meant but that is just a weird way to say it...


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> Knew what she meant but that is just a weird way to say it...


Well, it is Lacie we're talking about after all :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

^^ Yeah, what Emma said! :ROFL: Have you ever known me to be normal, and not weird, nutty, fruit loop-ish, a basket case, off the wall, off my rocker, not all there, unstable, the list goes on and on! :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Remind me not to accept any hugs from you, Lacie!


----------



## NubianFan

I already have a huge personal space bubble, now I have hug trauma!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:ROFL: Ok, fine! Air hug?  :hug:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> ^^ Yeah, what Emma said! :ROFL: Have you ever known me to be normal, and not weird, nutty, fruit loop-ish, a basket case, off the wall, off my rocker, not all there, unstable, the list goes on and on! :lol:


Yeah, I have... when you're working :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

I don't get a hug?? *sniffle* :tears:


----------



## goathiker

Yay, I found alfalfa for $10.00 a bale...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Here's your hug Emma :hug: and so nobody feels left out :grouphug: << That took some guts to do, I get weired out by hugs, people, shopping carts, etc  

And I barely keep it together at work!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I found some for $5 a bale, but they didnt call me back


----------



## Emzi00

:hug:
You said you were professional at work... but you barely keep it together :laugh: Your crazy :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I feel like the group hug is a plot, they're planning something... but I don't know what.... I dont like it! :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Oh, that's too bad. I could probably find cheaper but, I need to figure gas into it as well. This is pretty close in.
If it's decent I can drop the alfalfa pellets except in the creep feeder (that fits Dex huh?).


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> :hug:
> You said you were professional at work... but you barely keep it together :laugh: Your crazy :lol:


Lol, barely keeping it together is still keeping it together  And some peoples profession is to be crazy  Lol, no the people in my town can be just as crazy me  :laugh:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> Oh, that's too bad. I could probably find cheaper but, I need to figure gas into it as well. This is pretty close in.
> If it's decent I can drop the alfalfa pellets except in the creep feeder (that fits Dex huh?).


It was in the same town as me too!  :mecry: Oh well, guess I'll pay feedstore price, which is now $16 a bale, it went down from what it was last year 

:laugh: Stands to reason that creeps eat out of a creep feeder :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So I was thinking about this yesterday, in my sickness induced odd thoughts... How do we know that 5 is less than 7? Or that 3 is more than 2? How do we really know what the value of a number is?
Just you know, questions like that..... I want answers!


----------



## Emzi00

:ROFL: Lol, Lacie.... that's a weird thought...
I've found myself wondering what life really is, you know what I mean?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, everything we were taught in this lifetime, is wrong. So the big question is, what are we supposed to be doing, what are we on earth for, what are we looking for? That, I dont know.


----------



## Emzi00

What?! Something that you _don't_ know?? :laugh: 
You know everything...
I think we're here to do something great, maybe to help others, make a better life for the next generation, and to have some fun too... at least that's how I see it... ya know, we only have one life on this earth, we may as well jump all in and live it to the fullest.. take risks and stuff..


----------



## littlegoatgirl

goathiker said:


> Yay, I found alfalfa for $10.00 a bale...


I get hay for 2-3 a bale!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I know I just played a soccer game but I'm not THAT sweaty guys! :tears:


----------



## NubianFan

Lol


----------



## Emzi00

I just took a goat for a walk down the road... a lady and her kid rode by on their bikes... I got a few weird looks :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Where did y'all go? :tears:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

emzi00 said:


> i just took a goat for a walk down the road... A lady and her kid rode by on their bikes... I got a few weird looks :lol:


i love when that happens!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

What to do, what to do... Ride my bike or play with the goats???


----------



## Emzi00

Play with the goats on your bike...


----------



## Texaslass

Hello strangers! :wave: 30 pages, really? It took me at least 30 minutes to read it all and I was only gone 2 days, no a day and a half!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hello there! :wave: What brings you to this side of the internet?


----------



## emilieanne

Well, talked to my dad about bunnies today. He said he likes the idea of dual purpose bunnies pet/meat. So I kinda lIke standard Rex's


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You should get a Netherland Dwarf rabbit as a pet, they're SO tiny


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Look at how cute the Netherlands are


----------



## Texaslass

Back from the market. Tired, but not as much as usual.

I did not actually de worm the goats yesterday because I remembered at the last minute that I don't have nearly enough wormer and I need to order more. :/


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sucks doesnt it!  I already went through an entire bottle of Valbazen in less than 12 days!


----------



## Texaslass

Yeah!  I was going to use what was left of the Ivomec plus I got last time, and there's only like three doses left. I'm trying to decide if I should get more of that or something cheaper, like safeguard. I don't want to ask my dad for stuff, but I'm gonna have to. :/
We just spent like $2500 getting the air conditioning fixed, among other things; asking for money is not fun right now.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> :laugh: Well... 5ish or more hour drive to NH... I don't think I'll be able to make it today :lol:


LOL!

Ok I SOOO wish someone else could have taken my shift today...  so, I went to leave at 2:45 punched out walking out the door... Then I hear.. "Umm, Skyla... Your out at 7:15!" WHAT?!? Ugh! So I had a friend coming to put a deposit down on a kid out of Mazie, but she wanted to see Mazie and the buck She was bred to... Luckily my parents were home so she could still come.. But still..  ugh.. And I was wearing my uggs so my feet are KILLING me!


----------



## Emzi00

Wow. Not cool... Sarah came back when I took a nap... and Lacie...
I just took like a 3 hour nap... so I might be staying up tonight :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Hey Skyla :hug: Sounds like a crappy day..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> Definitely, as kids. That amount is what peeping Dexter is eating right now. Most of the time that butter tub weights pretty close to a pound of grain. So 1 in the morning and 1 in the evening is only about 2 pounds daily. That's not a huge amount for growing LaMancha kids.


About how many cups are in a pound? I measure by cups..

Ok.. I'm just so used to my little Nigies lol!


----------



## Texaslass

Hi and sorry bout the day Skyla....  I'm not having the best either, but I'm not going to go into it...
3 cups in a pound, I believe.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks guys  I just was NOT prepared for such a long day *sigh* and I had no money on me.. I had a lunch and 2 breaks... Luckily my dad came to pick me up at 2:45 when I went on my lunch.. He had three bucks on him.. 

So tired now though.. *yawn* 

Thanks Sarah  that just seems like so much! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Headed out to tuck Hallie and Promise in for the night.. Brb


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Thanks guys  I just was NOT prepared for such a long day *sigh* and I had no money on me.. I had a lunch and 2 breaks... Luckily my dad came to pick me up at 2:45 when I went on my lunch.. He had three bucks on him..
> 
> So tired now though.. *yawn*
> 
> Thanks Sarah  that just seems like so much! :lol:


So, I'm picturing your dad with three goats bucks standing on his back...... :lol:

I feed my doelings 1-2 pounds of grain a day, well grain mixed with boss, and then they get a lot of alfalfa too... I was advised by Lacie a while back... :roll:
But they're actually fairly slim, so I don't think it's too much at all. They can certainly put it away!


----------



## Emzi00

Well, you guys doing stuff makes me feel lazy... :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL!! Too funny Sarah! :ROFL: 

Lol Emma! I feel lazy!  I'm gonna take a hot shower when I come in. My back and shoulders hurt.. *sigh* I feel old...


----------



## Texaslass

A shower... onder: not a bad idea, Skyla, maybe I should too...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> A shower... onder: not a bad idea, Skyla, maybe I should too...


Lol! Then cuddle up in bed with a nice hot cup of Mint Tea, Air 1, talk to you guys and answer a few emails lol!


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Lol Emma! I feel lazy!  I'm gonna take a hot shower when I come in. My back and shoulders hurt.. *sigh* I feel old...


:ROFL: You are old! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Lol! Then cuddle up in bed with a nice hot cup of Mint Tea, Air 1, talk to you guys and answer a few emails lol!


Cuddling with Air 1? :slapfloor:
I do that too :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Cuddling with Air 1? :slapfloor: I do that too :laugh:


ROFL! I didn't catch that one lol! I had to fix you guys too talking with you guys so it didn't sound like cuddling with you guys :ROFL: haha!! I'm tired ok


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> :ROFL: You are old! :lol:


Gee thanks!  feelin' the love :laugh:


----------



## NubianFan

What's wrong with cuddling with us, we are cuddly? Well except Lacie, watch out for her throat hugs....


----------



## Texaslass

Sounds good, Skyla, only I would cuddle with my MP3 player, set on shuffle, cause I have so much awesome music, and that way I can skip if I don't like it.. :laugh: I hate not being able to skip on the radio.
and I might read a book tonight. Might help me wind down.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> What's wrong with cuddling with us, we are cuddly? Well except Lacie, watch out for her throat hugs....


ROFL! It just sounded weird 
Lol! Yah, sorry Lacie.. I don't want any throat hugs today :laugh:


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Gee thanks!  feelin' the love :laugh:


 :hug: :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> Sounds good, Skyla, only I would cuddle with my MP3 player, set on shuffle, cause I have so much awesome music, and that way I can skip if I don't like it.. :laugh: I hate not being able to skip on the radio. and I might read a book tonight. Might help me wind down.


I can't read in bed.. I never stop and will stay up till 5:00am and read a whole book!  have done that way to many times lol! And I NEED sleep tonight! *yawn*


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> :hug: :hug:


ROFL Emma! :hug: back


----------



## NubianFan

Mint tea sounds good. I spent all day trying to do stupid research and little chores for school work. I am so tired of it!!!!! I need to read the little engine that could I think.  I think.... I can....I think...I can..I think.I can I think I can I think I can I think I can...


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie can be cuddly, just don't copy her signature :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Yah, I read to late too, but if I'm not too absorbed it helps me sleep, lol.


----------



## NubianFan

I did get my pizza today though, but maybe I shouldn't not sure if it was the pizza or stress but now it feels like gremlins live in my intestinal tract... stupid stomachache....


----------



## NubianFan

I am not a signature copier. I can barely write my own name anymore. I type everything so I have lost the art of handwriting.


----------



## NubianFan

Gasp y'all my daughter bought girl clothes today!!! I am probably the only mother on earth happy to buy my daughter clothes!! But she found two pair of jeans and two camisoles she liked at rue 21.


----------



## Emzi00

Well I don't think I ever had the art of handwriting :ROFL:


----------



## NubianFan

None of it was camouflage or in the men's section....:dazed:


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh: My mom is happy when I buy girl clothes too.. I like American Eagle.. they have nice clothes.. Kohl's is nice too :drool:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Lacie can be cuddly, just don't copy her signature :lol:


ROFL!! Haha!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Mint tea sounds good. I spent all day trying to do stupid research and little chores for school work. I am so tired of it!!!!! I need to read the little engine that could I think.  I think.... I can....I think...I can..I think.I can I think I can I think I can I think I can...


How about I know I can


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> How about I know I can


I know she can!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> :laugh: My mom is happy when I buy girl clothes too.. I like American Eagle.. they have nice clothes.. Kohl's is nice too :drool:


AE is ok.. I like Aeropostale more.. And it's cheaper lol!
I can't stand Kohl's 

I get mostly hand me downs so that works out nicely lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> I know she can!


Me too!  you can do it! Go Leslie go! :stars:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok.. I'll BRB.. Gonna take a quick shower..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Lacie can be cuddly, just don't copy her signature :lol:


And for a darn good reason! :lol: Had some trouble with that a while back.....


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> AE is ok.. I like Aeropostale more.. And it's cheaper lol!
> I can't stand Kohl's
> 
> I get mostly hand me downs so that works out nicely lol!


I don't care for aeropostle, their clothes just don't fit right..
I like Kohl's cause they have a bunch of tees that have cool stuff on them, like superman, mario bros, stuff like that.. and I found some cami's there

There aren't any people around for me to get hand me downs :laugh:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> And for a darn good reason! :lol: Had some trouble with that a while back.....


That stinks.. I mean sure, it'd be cool to be you, but not cool copying signatures :lol:
Welcome back, cuddly... :lol:


----------



## caprine crazy

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Ok.. I'll BRB.. Gonna take a quick shower..


Good! We don't wanna smell ya! lol


----------



## usamagoat

wellllll! checkout my baby nubian and its mother!!!

the look like twins!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Texaslass said:


> I feed my doelings 1-2 pounds of grain a day, well grain mixed with boss, and then they get a lot of alfalfa too... I was advised by Lacie a while back... :roll:


What are you getting at? The eye rolling....


----------



## caprine crazy

Emzi00 said:


> Well I don't think I ever had the art of handwriting :ROFL:


You should be a doctor. LOL


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> That stinks.. I mean sure, it'd be cool to be you, but not cool copying signatures :lol:
> Welcome back, cuddly... :lol:


I'm cuddly now? :slapfloor: :ROFL:


----------



## caprine crazy

usamagoat said:


> wellllll! checkout my baby nubian and its mother!!!
> 
> the look like twins!!


Aww! They're cute!


----------



## Emzi00

caprine crazy said:


> You should be a doctor. LOL


:laugh: No thanks! :lol: I could never do that, even if I have the handwriting down :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I'm cuddly now? :slapfloor: :ROFL:


Yes, from now on I shall refer to you as cuddly. :slapfloor:


----------



## NubianFan

emzi00 said:


> yes, from now on i shall refer to you as cuddly. :slapfloor:


:rofl::rofl:


----------



## NubianFan

This is how it begins and then we have pet names for each other. See how a friendship group evolves?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:slapfloor: ok but people are going to think you're crazier than you really are if you refer to me as "cuddly" on other threads! :lol:

Btw, I just looked at the top of the screen....71 "likes"  :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

So, cuddly, did the att guy ever show?


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

Hey cuddly,How are you doing?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

No, no he did not...... might be a smart decision on his behalf though.... not very happy with att right now, I'm switching providers soon.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

cowgirlboergoats said:


> Hey cuddly,How are you doing?


Oh god Emma, what have you done?!

:ROFL: I'm doing just fine, how are you? :lol:


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> No, no he did not...... might be a smart decision on his behalf though.... not very happy with att right now, I'm switching providers soon.


We have Att and we might be switching to


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

I good!Tried though


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Oh god Emma, what have you done?!


Sorry Lacie 
:ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> No, no he did not...... might be a smart decision on his behalf though.... not very happy with att right now, I'm switching providers soon.


Well, just don't get whatever the heck we have :lol: It's crap!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well you should be sorry:ROFL: And do you by chance have AT&T? :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well you should be sorry:ROFL: And do you by chance have AT&T? :lol:


Well, I am sorry :lol:
No, I don't have at&t... I think I have some local provider or something...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well then if its local, I dont think I can go with your provider :lol: 

On another note.... I was called stupid today.....


----------



## Emzi00

I saw that you were called stupid.. It's okay, don't cry... just know that we love you... :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Great going Emma  ROFL!! Hahah!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:ROFL: Lol, I'm devising a plan to get a potato all the way over there at warp speed........ :ROFL: That potato would come in real handy right about now Emma :lol:


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

I never knew that your stupid.Your smarter then me so...........


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> What are you getting at? The eye rolling....


Just that most of the stuff I/Emma/Sarah/everyone under age 30 or so knows comes from you and Jill (and Cathy) :roll: :laugh: :shrug:


----------



## Texaslass

usamagoat said:


> wellllll! checkout my baby nubian and its mother!!!
> 
> the look like twins!!


Sooo beautiful!!! :drool:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Texaslass said:


> Just that most of the stuff I/Emma/Sarah/everyone under age 30 or so knows comes from you and Jill (and Cathy) :roll: :laugh: :shrug:


Ok then, we're still on good terms :thumbup: :ROFL: :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :ROFL: Lol, I'm devising a plan to get a potato all the way over there at warp speed........ :ROFL: That potato would come in real handy right about now Emma :lol:


These things..? I pulled them the other day :ROFL:


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :slapfloor: ok but people are going to think you're crazier than you really are if you refer to me as "cuddly" on other threads! :lol:
> 
> Btw, I just looked at the top of the screen....71 "likes"  :ROFL:


Lacie!!!  Don't you know you supposed to check every time you get one?! Here and I thought you knew all the times I liked your stuff... :tears:


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

They might work for growing,but they are a little small through.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Texaslass said:


> Just that most of the stuff I/Emma/Sarah/everyone under age 30 or so knows comes from you and Jill (and Cathy) :roll: :laugh: :shrug:


Haha yeah so true... I know a lot more about conformation and a ton more stuff now that I "personally" know you guys!!!


----------



## NubianFan

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well then if its local, I dont think I can go with your provider :lol:
> 
> On another note.... I was called stupid today.....


Now see, hadn't you much rather be called cuddly than stupid?:shrug:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Texaslass said:


> Lacie!!!  Don't you know you supposed to check every time you get one?! Here and I thought you knew all the times I liked your stuff... :tears:


 I do check it every time I come on, I just didnt clear it since last night :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Ok then, we're still on good terms :thumbup: :ROFL: :lol:


Well, yeah I hope so, I mean, I was rolling at myself really...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Now its at 84 :ROFL: 

And yes, I'd much rather be called cuddly! :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I do check it every time I come on, I just didnt clear it since last night :lol:


Wait, you really got 71 likes since last night?!!! Or was it 17 you meant?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Lacie we wuv you, anyone who calls you stupid is obviously stupid themselves


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Texaslass said:


> Wait, you really got 71 likes since last night?!!! Or was it 17 you meant?


No dearest Sarah, I did indeed mean, 71, and its at 84 now :lol: , and yes, since last night 

You girls are too busy with the "likes" :ROFL:


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Now its at 84 :ROFL:
> 
> And yes, I'd much rather be called cuddly! :lol:


Well, then, Cuddly, when are you going to update the pictures on your website? *flutters eyelashes* we need to more efficiently drool over your goats! :slapfloor:


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> Well, then, Cuddly, when are you going to update the pictures on your website? *flutters eyelashes* we need to more efficiently drool over your goats! :slapfloor:


Not to mention that it's breeding season and Babette still hasn't reached peak production :roll:


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie did you seriously just go change that?! :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ok, do you see how "plump" that one doeling is?! I don't remember what I threw down to get them to stand still (might have been a handfull of oatmeal or something) but it was necessary, as I'm sure I have told you all, they are wild  But I just wanted to share how "plump" she is :laugh:


----------



## NubianFan

I just want you to know, Cuddly, that I went searching for where you were called stupid. :ROFL: And found it. I was wondering if I was gonna have to suit up, but I see it was just in jest and not a serious slight.


----------



## NubianFan

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Ok, do you see how "plump" that one doeling is?! I don't remember what I threw down to get them to stand still (might have been a handfull of oatmeal or something) but it was necessary, as I'm sure I have told you all, they are wild  But I just wanted to share how "plump" she is :laugh:


She looks like me!!!:ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

A bug just crawled down my shirt...  That was nasty... I hate bugs...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh Sarah, you have now idea how many memories came to mind when you did the "flutters eyelashes" thing! :ROFL: I used to know a guy, we all called him Flutter Lips (because he was always talking 90 miles and hour) and another guy we called Mudflap :laugh: Sorry, just had to share that bit of my life 

And I told you, you'll have your pics in early summer when I can shave them! :lol: 

And Emma, I changed that earlier today because I remembered you saying those exact words! :laugh:


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh: I thought I checked earlier today, probably not then :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Shhhhhhh don't everyone talk at once.....:type:


----------



## Emzi00

nubianfan said:


> shhhhhhh don't everyone talk at once.....:type:


:slapfloor:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

My internet is down again, I just wanted to say....

" :ROFL: Thats funny, yes she was just joking, thats why I was joking with potatos and not some weapon of mass destruction :laugh: but thank you for caring Leslie :hug: you're an awesome friend  "

Thats what I was typing when my internet went off. Stupid att!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Got my tea now  me is happy


----------



## Emzi00

I'm lost, what'd I miss


----------



## NubianFan

It is so hot in here, I feel like I am being roasted like a potato and it probably isn't really hot, it is probably my messed up internal thermostat from my stupid thyroid, but to me even my legs are hot, it feels like they are radiating heat like little furnaces.....


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Got my tea now  me is happy


I want some tea, so I can be happy, I'm going to make some :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

My daughter is eating grapes,.... grapes mind you, and she sounds like a velociraptor. It is like Crunch. crunch, CRUNCH smack, smack, slurp.... Scary stuff around here....:ROFL::lol::laugh::crazy:


----------



## Emzi00

What is up with us and velociraptors?! :slapfloor:


----------



## Texaslass

I don't think I could drink another thing, I drank so much at the hot market today. I wish I hadn't though, I love hot tea- course I'm hot right now too, there's anoth reason not to drink any.... I'm not making sense, am I? I'm tired... Lol
Wow, the party really died when I left, weird....


----------



## NubianFan

good grief I may have to take a cold shower, it is prehistoric around here my daughter is a velociraptor and I am an erupting volcano....


----------



## Emzi00

Wait, southerners drink sweet tea... I hate sweet tea...


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Wait, southerners drink sweet tea... I hate sweet tea...


How can you stand to drink unsweetened tea?! :lol: I did I not know that northerners liked bitter drinks....
I like hot tea with honey, does that count as sweetened?


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> How can you stand to drink unsweetened tea?! :lol: I did I not know that northerners liked bitter drinks....
> I like hot tea with honey, does that count as sweetened?


I love"unsweetened" tea! :lol: Yeah, a lot of us like stuff like that..
Sure... if it makes you happy... :roll:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> My daughter is eating grapes,.... grapes mind you, and she sounds like a velociraptor. It is like Crunch. crunch, CRUNCH smack, smack, slurp.... Scary stuff around here....:ROFL::lol::laugh::crazy:


ROFL! You don't wanna know what came out of a bag of grapes at work today!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> I want some tea, so I can be happy, I'm going to make some :lol:


Lol! I love a nice cup of tea to warm you from the inside out


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> ROFL! You don't wanna know what came out of a bag of grapes at work today!


A velociraptor??


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Lol! I love a nice cup of tea to warm you from the inside out


Umm, that's coffee, Skyla.  thought you didn't like it? :lol: JK, I'm too sleepy to make funny jokes. :doh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I drink my tea 'black' with sugar  hehe! I don't like unsweetened tea.. Icky! Though the mint isn't bad with little sugar.. Others I have to load with sugar lol!


----------



## Texaslass

I need to go so ill have some time to wind down before I go to bed.... It's been a long day, and I need some quiet time.  bye everyone! :grouphug:


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> Umm, that's coffee, Skyla.  thought you didn't like it? :lol: JK, I'm too sleepy to make funny jokes. :doh:


I'm not sleepy!!!!!! I took a really long nap and I don't know if I'll ever sleep again! :slapfloor:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> Umm, that's coffee, Skyla.  thought you didn't like it? :lol: JK, I'm too sleepy to make funny jokes. :doh:


LOL! Oops! I'm on my iPod so I can't see the smileys! I was hoping for the one with the smiley drink a cup of coffee/tea lol! Wrong one!


----------



## Emzi00

Bye Sarah  :tears:
:hug:


----------



## goathiker

I'm home. Boy you've all been busy. 
Got 4 bales of nice second cut alfalfa to try out and he had big plump field run oats for $9.00 a bushel. Got 2 bushels of those to try. Trimmed 4 little cute Nigerians for another member...Sweet little things. They were so easy compared to my big bozos. No flailing around on the end of a hind leg or anything. 
It was a good day. Now, I need to give Barbara Gene some hay before she loses her voice...Oh, wait...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> A velociraptor??


:ROFL: no! It was a giant white spider  soo gross! I felt like I had something crawling on me for a while lol!


----------



## Texaslass

I don't know how people take naps during the day when so much is happening! I always lay there thinking how much I might be missing out on....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Night Sarah :wave:

I can't sleep during the day.. Sometimes I wish I could!  lol! Idk why.. But unless I'm sick I can't sleep during the day..


----------



## Texaslass

goathiker said:


> I'm home. Boy you've all been busy.
> Got 4 bales of nice second cut alfalfa to try out and he had big plump field run oats for $9.00 a bushel. Got 2 bushels of those to try. Trimmed 4 little cute Nigerians for another member...Sweet little things. They were so easy compared to my big bozos. No flailing around on the end of a hind leg or anything.
> It was a good day. Now, I need to give Barbara Gene some hay before she loses her voice...Oh, wait...


:ROFL: oh, Jill! 
Yes they are sweet, aren't they? But lemme tell you, I've been flailed around on the end of a leg of those "sweet little things" loads of times!! Course, ours weren't all tame....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL! Really guys?!


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> I don't know how people take naps during the day when so much is happening! I always lay there thinking how much I might be missing out on....


Nothing was happening here  I would rather sleep than do stuff that I know I wouldn't want to do anyways.. I lay there making up scenarios half the time though..


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Night Sarah :wave:
> 
> I can't sleep during the day.. Sometimes I wish I could!  lol! Idk why.. But unless I'm sick I can't sleep during the day..


Hello! Thank you.. Lol
Okay, sorry, now I'm going, good night! :wave:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> :ROFL: oh, Jill! Yes they are sweet, aren't they? But lemme tell you, I've been flailed around on the end of a leg of those "sweet little things" loads of times!! Course, ours weren't all tame....


My Nigies fling me around more then my 'big girls' they stand so nice and sweet and chew their cud... My little guys pitch fits LOL!


----------



## Texaslass

Exactly! ^^


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> ROFL! Really guys?!


Really.
:ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol! I think it's humorous lol!

I just sit their bits on my lap so they can't tough the ground and jump around lol! They sit still after that lol! Though they sigh (and I bet ya they roll their eyes at me too!) and make sure I know they are annoyed lol!!

Ok really? 64?! That's the most I've ever had I think! Lol!


----------



## goathiker

These laid down in my lap and let me trim. They didn't like the filing but, they were good. The oldest one was like 7 months. She's setting up a 6 week schedule so, they maybe will stay good.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Really. :ROFL:


Haha!! I feel so.. So.. Iiked! :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> These laid down in my lap and let me trim. They didn't like the filing but, they were good. The oldest one was like 7 months. She's setting up a 6 week schedule so, they maybe will stay good.


That's the key! Do it often so they will be good! I try to do mine every month to 6 weeks.. Two months at the most when we are very busy..


----------



## goathiker

It was kinda sad though, I'm going a little bit here and a tiny bit there...Um am I actually earning my fee here?


----------



## Emzi00

I know some people who don't trim their goats' hooves and they are nasty looking! I feel bad for the poor things having to live with feet like that... their owners aren't very responsible in general... it makes me kinda sad...


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians

Hi ! Just wanted to interrupt for a minute to say thank you,Jill. And you did just what I needed. Got them all evened up! I could only do a couple feet at a time and I'm sure they were walking lopsided. LOL! 

Susan


----------



## Emzi00

Night guys,I'm going to bed :wave:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I know what you mean Emma  it's so sad to see that  people we know got free goats... They were very well taken care of, but the owners were 'newbies' and their vet told them they didn't have to trim their feet if they had some rocks to climb on.. When I trimmed those poor gals feet I was soo sad for them... Bit the owners didn't know any better, so you can't blame them...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Night guys,I'm going to bed :wave:


Awe  *snuffle* night Emma


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, I've seen a lot of that too. These are happy spoiled girls 

A few weeks ago I heard goat kids bawling where they shouldn't be. Someone down the road had bought 2 auction babies and they were trying to get to my herd I think. He didn't even know that the poor little things still needed a bottle. They were only about 2 or 3 weeks old...


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Ok, do you see how "plump" that one doeling is?! I don't remember what I threw down to get them to stand still (might have been a handfull of oatmeal or something) but it was necessary, as I'm sure I have told you all, they are wild  But I just wanted to share how "plump" she is :laugh:


My doe is much plumper than her (is that a word!?) will that cause any problems down the breeding/kidding road!?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Awe poor babies! I hate that people send kids so young to auction  breaks my heart


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> What is up with us and velociraptors?! :slapfloor:


I have chickens that remind me of velociraptors.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> My doe is much plumper than her (is that a word!?) will that cause any problems down the breeding/kidding road!?


Does she just have a big belly? Can you feel her ribs good?

It could.. I have a doe that was kinda fat last year and she didn't settle.. Looks like she did this year.. Gonna do a blood test on her when I send in CAE tests.. Just to be sure cause she was kinda outta whack last year.. Lol!


----------



## goathiker

GreenMountainNigerians said:


> Hi ! Just wanted to interrupt for a minute to say thank you,Jill. And you did just what I needed. Got them all evened up! I could only do a couple feet at a time and I'm sure they were walking lopsided. LOL!
> 
> Susan


Oh, I enjoyed doing it Susan and I hope to build a small route in the area. Glad that you were happy with my work.

The alfalfa out by Yamhill is beautiful. Nice big bales with really good color inside. He did a great job on it. If you'd like his number, I'll PM it to you...


----------



## NubianFan

It is oct the 12th and I had to turn the air on.... It is so blooming hot in here. If I melt will y'all sponge me up into a jar and save me til winter when I can solidify again?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> ROFL! Really guys?!


At least it's not 175 like last time I checked!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> At least it's not 175 like last time I checked!


That's crazy!! I try to check it a few times a day lol!


----------



## NubianFan

I'm jealous that you got to hang out with Jill. I wish I lived near some goatie wise people. I do have one friend here who is sort of a mentor, but I don't know her extremely well and though she is super nice I hate to bug her all the dang time.


----------



## NubianFan

littlegoatgirl said:


> At least it's not 175 like last time I checked!


 The most I have ever had at once was 13 and I about fell over from that. I can't imagine 175!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> I'm jealous that you got to hang out with Jill. I wish I lived near some goatie wise people. I do have one friend here who is sort of a mentor, but I don't know her extremely well and though she is super nice I hate to bug her all the dang time.


Oh I know the feeling! I feel like I bug Promise's breeder way to much! Lol!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Does she just have a big belly? Can you feel her ribs good?
> 
> It could.. I have a doe that was kinda fat last year and she didn't settle.. Looks like she did this year.. Gonna do a blood test on her when I send in CAE tests.. Just to be sure cause she was kinda outta whack last year.. Lol!


Yeah she just has a big belly. I'll show pictures tomorrow


----------



## littlegoatgirl

NubianFan said:


> The most I have ever had at once was 13 and I about fell over from that. I can't imagine 175!!!


It was because I went on my iPod which doesn't let you like or show you likes and I hadn't been on the website in forever!


----------



## goathiker

They have been busy though


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Yeah she just has a big belly. I'll show pictures tomorrow


If it's just a big belly, it could be just her rumen  if she is fat (you could tell that from feeling her ribs) that's when you have problem 

My Promise has a big belly lol! But she is a good weight other wise 









That's not too bad though.. She can look FAT! Lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> They have been busy though


ROFL! Lol!


----------



## NubianFan

Where did everyone go? I think I am about to get off here and watch something on Netflix and crash


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm here.. But I think I'm gonna go to bed too..


----------



## goathiker

I'm still catching up...and watching Twilight Zone on Net Flix. Have a good night


----------



## NubianFan

Night everyone!:horse:


----------



## goathiker

Good Night Skyla.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Night guys


----------



## NubianFan

We were watching this thing called Alien Planet where scientists came up with this hypothetical planet called Darwin V They had an artist create their theoretical species, and planet, and probes. It is pretty cool, it is about what we Might find when we send probes to other solar systems looking for life. It is long though, we watched about a third of it so far and the computer locked up. Night for real now. LOL


----------



## goathiker

G'Night everyone


----------



## Scottyhorse

So, Jill, you never told me what happened to the buck!! 

I also saw my neighbors Spanish but today, OMG he is so cute! 4.5 months old  Solid black with a white poll. 

Betty's milk is tasting better. Now it has a strong goaty after taste, with only a slight bitter taste.


----------



## goathiker

It's part of one of the games poor poor thing...


----------



## Scottyhorse

Ok, quit teasing!!


----------



## goathiker

Oh, check out the stump game


----------



## goathiker

It was more fun teasing though


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Oh, check out the stump game


Uh, what? Where? Lol.


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> It was more fun teasing though


*Shakes fist madly* :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Jeeze http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f213/king-stump-154285/index10.html


----------



## Scottyhorse

OH! Haha. I get it now  Thank you for saving my buck


----------



## Scottyhorse

Ok, time for bed. I will deal with the email fiasco in the morning. Lol. 

Night, Jill!


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Sydney...Have a good sleep


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Good morning


----------



## Emzi00

Morning!


----------



## emilieanne

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> You should get a Netherland Dwarf rabbit as a pet, they're SO tiny


They are cute ^.^ lol but I want dual purpose to hopefully break even & maybe make a little profit! 
Morning guys!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I think the Netherlands have a freaky face LOL!

Morning Emma  
Morning Emilie


----------



## Emzi00

Hey Skyla :wave:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Howdy  

I woke up on the couch... Not quite sure why.... LOL!


----------



## Emzi00

:ROFL: That's crazy!! I haven't had that happen since I was like eight... I never figured out how that happened...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh! I remember why now!  

Cause at night, I get anxiety over spiders... I know that sounds stupid... But I can't help it... So.. I must have been dreaming about them, woke up, jumped out of bed flailing around trying to get the blankets off and came out here and turned the light on so I could see in my room.. Then I guess I just decided to sleep out here.. I vaguely remember that.. Just not the dreaming part.. That's a guess... Have had some interesting things happen with spider dreams.. ROFL!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> :ROFL: That's crazy!! I haven't had that happen since I was like eight... I never figured out how that happened...


LOL! 
I remember now... I just had to wake up and think about it for a bit lol! I'm still laying here lol! I think the couch is comfier then my bed  lol!


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh: Too funny!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

One night I woke up banging on the walls and ceiling because I was squishing them in my dream.. It was funny! My dad was like 'what the heck was going on down there last night?!' ROFL!!!


----------



## Emzi00

:slapfloor: ROFL!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! I'm strange, what can I say?  :laugh:

Ok, I got to get ready for church and feed the girls  talk to ya a bit later  :wave:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> If it's just a big belly, it could be just her rumen  if she is fat (you could tell that from feeling her ribs) that's when you have problem
> 
> My Promise has a big belly lol! But she is a good weight other wise
> 
> That's not too bad though.. She can look FAT! Lol!


Okay! I'll try to feel her ribs today after church


----------



## Emzi00

See ya Skyla!


----------



## Emzi00

So I still need to respond to the guy with the buck(I know, I'm procrastinating :roll: ) and I'm going to ask if we could bring her down the end of this month... or if the middle of next month would be better..
Are there any more questions I should ask?
I already asked about price, feeding arrangements, and if she doesn't take then the another breeding I wouldn't have to pay for... anything else? I think I'm forgetting something...


----------



## caprine crazy

Emzi00 said:


> I know some people who don't trim their goats' hooves and they are nasty looking! I feel bad for the poor things having to live with feet like that... their owners aren't very responsible in general... it makes me kinda sad...


My uncle did that. He had one goat who foundered while she was in late pregnancy because of havign bad hooves and extra weight.


----------



## NubianFan

My daughter just went out into the garden and picked some cotton and came in here and rubbed it on my arm and said, "fresh picked cotton" she is such a mess....


----------



## Texaslass

goathiker said:


> Yeah, I've seen a lot of that too. These are happy spoiled girls
> 
> A few weeks ago I heard goat kids bawling where they shouldn't be. Someone down the road had bought 2 auction babies and they were trying to get to my herd I think. He didn't even know that the poor little things still needed a bottle. They were only about 2 or 3 weeks old...


 Poor babies! Did you enlighten him?


----------



## Texaslass

littlegoatgirl said:


> Okay! I'll try to feel her ribs today after church


Another possibility, depending on when you last dewormed her, is worms-if sh'e sgot worms, her belly would look large even though you would still be able to see ribs and bones through.... and how's her coat? Soft and shiny or rough?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah, Sarah's got a good point too


----------



## Texaslass

Oh, yeah, good morning everyone, at least I hope y'all are having good mornings..mine is questionable...


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

Good Morning,Texaslass


----------



## Texaslass

Hi cowgirlboergoats, do we know your name? :wave:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Texaslass said:


> Another possibility, depending on when you last dewormed her, is worms-if sh'e sgot worms, her belly would look large even though you would still be able to see ribs and bones through.... and how's her coat? Soft and shiny or rough?


Her coat is shiny and soft


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I'm hungryyyyyyy... And bored! What should I do???


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm hungry too... and I have some stuff to do with my bucks... But I don't want to touch those stinky legs!


----------



## Texaslass

littlegoatgirl said:


> Her coat is shiny and soft


Great! I would just feed her less for a while, see if that helps her lose a little. 

As for being bored, I'm not much help there, I'm hardly ever bored cause there's so much to do around here, or I'm so tired that I don't want to do anything.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ugg... My mom is making me go to the mall  I don't wanna go!


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

Texaslass said:


> Hi cowgirlboergoats, do we know your name? :wave:


Nope


----------



## Texaslass

cowgirlboergoats said:


> Nope


:laugh:


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Ugg... My mom is making me go to the mall  I don't wanna go!


 I like going to the mall.................... In summer....... When I get hot.......


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Texaslass said:


> Great! I would just feed her less for a while, see if that helps her lose a little.
> 
> As for being bored, I'm not much help there, I'm hardly ever bored cause there's so much to do around here, or I'm so tired that I don't want to do anything.


Haha  I'll find something, I'm creative... Maybe make so more berry paint...
And I talked to my dad. He said we should feed grain 1x a day now instead of 2. See how well she slims down. Fingers crossed!


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

Do you use the berry paint?How do you make it?


----------



## enchantedgoats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Ugg... My mom is making me go to the mall  I don't wanna go!


at least you have a mall!!1


----------



## Emzi00

Well, I've come to the conclusion that almost everything you buy at the store is poison. I had two drinks of some lemonade I bought and my stomach hurt so bad I almost fell on the floor  Needless to say, I'm not drinking anymore of that..


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Well, I've come to the conclusion that almost everything you buy at the store is poison. I had two drinks of some lemonade I bought and my stomach hurt so bad I almost fell on the floor  Needless to say, I'm not drinking anymore of that..


Emma! :dance: Where you been all day?

Ugh, I know! I can't stand most any store bought food anymore- except ice cream, and Reeses and stuff like that.


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> Emma! :dance: Where you been all day?
> 
> Ugh, I know! I can't stand most any store bought food anymore- except ice cream, and Reeses and stuff like that.


 Sarah! :dance: :lol: :hug: 
Well, worming goats, feeding goats, vacuuming, cleaning cabinets, raking the goat pen, TSC, the store, and studying for my test in German 1 tomorrow....

Ice cream :drool: :laugh: I've completely stopped drinking pop because of how bad of stomach aches it gives me, I was hoping that the lemonade would be okay, but nope, that's poison too. I don't like store bought stuff, that makes me sick too..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I have the same problem with stuff Emma... We are at BK right now and I'm trying to find something that won't make me queazy... But all the stuff I like does


----------



## Texaslass

Wow, sounds busy!  I haven't been doing a lot; cleaning my room, laundry, worming goats , hmm, making food...


----------



## Emzi00

BK  Yuck... McDonald's is where it's at... :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> Wow, sounds busy!  I haven't been doing a lot; cleaning my room, laundry, worming goats , hmm, making food...


 It's the busiest I've been in a long time! :laugh:


----------



## usamagoat

bye i won't be talking with you guys for ages .....cause i'm going to school

it's my first day cause the 2 week holiday just finished.! (darn it)


----------



## Texaslass

Fast food..  I don't think I can eat any fast (aka FAT) food anymore without feeling sick..


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh: I don't like eating a lot of fast food... but I do like the occasional burger from McD's :yum:


----------



## Texaslass

I never liked burgers, I like hot dogs better! Foot long from Sonic, :yum:. But I don't know if I could eat a whole foot log anymore. :lol:
I've got to keep cleaning, we're having company tomorrow. And it just rained cats and dogs, so they'll have to be inside the whole time probably. :sigh:
We'll have to clean the barn out too, or it'll stink awfully, just because of the company. :eyeroll:


----------



## Emzi00

Hey, Sarah, what questions would you ask a guy that you were going to use his buck? I feel like I'm forgetting to ask him stuff..


----------



## Emzi00

*gag* Hot dogs *gag* Eww....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I don't like McDonalds any more  they changed all their stuff and got rid of the good stuff! It's so gross now! 
BK isn't a whole lot better, but better the Micky D's... 

I went with flavored water  not too bad lol


----------



## Emzi00

Flavored water :slapfloor: :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

enchantedgoats said:


> at least you have a mall!!1


Yah.. But it's the Manchester Mall  that there should say enough! 

I did get some cute earrings and I got my brother his birthday gift. He was thrilled  hehe!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Flavored water :slapfloor: :lol:


LOL! Well it's not making me feel very gross so


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

My earrings


----------



## NubianFan

I LOVE the black cat ones, the other two pairs are cute too!


----------



## Emzi00

Cute Skyla


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Hey, Sarah, what questions would you ask a guy that you were going to use his buck? I feel like I'm forgetting to ask him stuff..


Sorry, I left and didn't see that.... I don't know, it sounded like you had it covered. :shrug: I've never been in that situation, so I can't speak from experience... Are you going to leave her there for a while, or take her when she's in heat?


----------



## emilieanne

Emma, I'd ask about ADGA paperwork for the babies for sure. 
The buck's boy to girl baby ratio, his dam and sire, the buck and his herds health, 
What your animal will be fed while shes there!!


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> Sorry, I left and didn't see that.... I don't know, it sounded like you had it covered. :shrug: I've never been in that situation, so I can't speak from experience... Are you going to leave her there for a while, or take her when she's in heat?


Well, I'm planning on counting out til her next heat, then taking her down there for about a week and hope that I guessed right :lol:
:laugh: When do I ever have things covered?! :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## Emzi00

Thanks Emilie 

Thanks for nothing Sarah   :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

That's good stuff, Emmilie.  
You know, it's funny, I never wanted to have to have bucks, but now I really like it. I don't have to worry about anything like feeding, or timing it just right to take a doe to a buck or anything. I think I'll always keep my own bucks in the future, even if I have to have several. Just seems easier, though it would be awesome of course if you knew someone nearby with bucks you could use.


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Thanks Emilie
> 
> Thanks for nothing Sarah   :lol:


Hey, I was going to answer depending on whether you were leaving her with him or not, I hadn't finished thinking it through! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> Hey, I was going to answer depending on whether you were leaving her with him or not, I hadn't finished thinking it through! :lol:


:laugh:


----------



## Emzi00

So Sarah.... you gonna answer? ... or did I make you mad..... :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> So Sarah.... you gonna answer? ... or did I make you mad..... :lol:


Hehe, no! I just have stuff to do....I came back on to check the dosage on Cydectin, since I found some in the frig- I'm thinking of using that on some of the goats.

I just realized that I gave Ivomec+ to ALL the milkers today! :doh: we're having a bunch of people over tomorrow, and they're going to want to try the milk! Or at least the kids will.... :GAAH:

I don't have much to add to what Emmilie said, I thought that was obvious.. :shrug: :slapfloor:


----------



## Emzi00

Sarah :tears: :tear: :tears: Come back...  :tears:


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> Hehe, no!


But.... but..... but..... but......  :tears:


----------



## Texaslass

LOL, posted at the same time! :ROFL: 

I still haven't finished cleaning my room...


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> But.... but..... but..... but......  :tears:


:ROFL: I meant , no I'm not mad at you, silly thing! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Now I am a silly _thing?_  :ROFL:


----------



## Texaslass

Oh, stop it, I'm busy, can't write eloquently all the time.  :ROFL: like I do,


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> I don't have much to add to what Emmilie said, I thought that was obvious.. :shrug: :slapfloor:


It wasn't...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> I LOVE the black cat ones, the other two pairs are cute too!


Thanks  my mom found those  they had TONS of them like that! The head goes on the from of my ear and the body goes on the back to make it look like it's hanging through my ear lol! They had cute frog ones too  and lots of other cool ones 

Thanks I thought they were pretty


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Cute Skyla


Thanks Emma  now... Which ones to wear to work tomorrow onder:


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Thanks Emma  now... Which ones to wear to work tomorrow onder:


The cat ones :slapfloor:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So... Gingersnap came back into heat today  rebred her to Justice cause Chase tried for like five min and couldn't get her once out of the 100 times he tried :roll: he's a little short lol! And if I put him on a pallet he aims too high! :hair: pray that she settles will you guys? She needs to settle this year or we have to sell her dirt cheap...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> The cat ones :slapfloor:


ROFL!! I wonder how many people would say something about them :laugh:


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> pray that she settles will you guys? She needs to settle this year or we have to sell her dirt cheap...


I will.. I really hope that she does..


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> ROFL!! I wonder how many people would say something about them :laugh:


:laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> I will.. I really hope that she does..


Thanks  :hug: she didn't settle last year and we bred her about three times... We will breed her till her December heat.. But after that.. She is plumb outta luck... :sigh:


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Thanks  :hug: she didn't settle last year and we bred her about three times... We will breed her till her December heat.. But after that.. She is plumb outta luck... :sigh:


:hug: :sigh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Just would be a bummer..  her aunt had breeding problems.... Maybe I will email her breeder... See what she has to say.... :shrug:


----------



## Emzi00

onder: Wonder if it could be her genetics or whatever then?
You email a lot of people.... :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> onder: Wonder if it could be her genetics or whatever then? You email a lot of people.... :lol:


That's what I'm wondering... But her breeder got her aunt bred... :chin:

LOL! Yah, I do :laugh:


----------



## Emzi00

Speaking of email... I still have to send that guy an email..


----------



## emilieanne

You're welcome 
I CANT WAIT to bring my buck home 
It's a whole heck of a lot easier.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Speaking of email... I still have to send that guy an email..


Well get on it girl  hehe!


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh: Can you type it out for me Skyla? :ROFL:
Okay, I'll do it all by myself :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol! I'll do it for you  tell me what to say and I'll say it :laugh:


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh: I've got it :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Good lol!  :laugh:

Have to go put the girls away BRB


----------



## Emzi00

:sigh: Mother just got after me for being on here.. like she doesn't like that I'm on this forum, she's worried that I am sharing to much information.. I love this place.. a lot. I swear this is one of the few things that keeps me relatively sane.  Guess I need to tone down the amount I'm on here..the amount I'm on here while she's in the room :roll:

Oh, I emailed the guy  Thanks..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I know the feeling :hug: 


Oh cool  :thumbup:


----------



## Emzi00

:hug: I hate that feeling..

I guess it's pretty cool...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yep... It stinks... Not much we can do though... One time... My mom limited me to an hour a day! *dies* only last a few weeks though lol!

It is


----------



## Emzi00

An hour a day!  That's terrible!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Your telling me! LOL! It lasted only a short time thankfully! Lol!

I hear the blender going upstairs... I'm gonna see if they are making smoothies... Brb!


----------



## Emzi00

:wave: :yum:


----------



## Emzi00

Psst... Skyla.... Laura wants you to email her the link... in case you didn't see....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No  just a my dad  

Lol!! Yah, saw that


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

I think I'm gonna move my room around  lol! Will be in and out for a bit


----------



## Emzi00

Sounds like fun  I should do something.. I feel lazy..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok how cute?!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Sounds like fun  I should do something.. I feel lazy..


I'm making sister help me lol!


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Ok how cute?!


:laugh: Cute! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I'm making sister help me lol!


And how would one do that? :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> And how would one do that? :lol:


LOL! She wanted to :lol: "hey Julie, wanna help me move my room?" "Yah!" :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> :laugh: Cute! :lol:


Hehe!


----------



## Emzi00

:slapfloor: Great sister you have! :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sometimes  LOL!


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh: Yeah, sometimes lol


----------



## emilieanne

Say, would this be good even if it expired a year ago?









& for goats even if it says for horses  
Lol :chin:


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh: lol I'm not sure if its still good :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

I use horse wormer, you just have to use a lot higher dosage by weight for goats than horses, I would worry about that being expired for a year though.


----------



## Emzi00

So I want to grow a garden next year. What should I have in it?
So far I'm thinking green beans, tomatoes, cherry tomatoes, lettuce, carrots and red peppers.. What else?


----------



## emilieanne

Sweet peas!!!! 
Ok thank you guys 
I posted a bunny thread .......... Go look(;


----------



## NubianFan

Emzi00 said:


> So I want to grow a garden next year. What should I have in it?
> So far I'm thinking green beans, tomatoes, cherry tomatoes, lettuce, carrots and red peppers.. What else?


I couldn't have a garden without squash, but I think I remember you saying you didn't like them. I also always plant cucumbers, and watermelon, and corn.


----------



## Emzi00

Thanks, knew I was forgetting some stuff... My mother likes squash so maybe I should grow some.. she likes peas too onder:


----------



## emilieanne

Corn is a must. 
At least a few stocks.....


----------



## NubianFan

yeah and squash are easy to grow and produce well. Especially zucchini, I like yellow and zucchini both, I even grow winter squash, like butternut, acorn, and pumpkins.


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> So I want to grow a garden next year. What should I have in it?
> So far I'm thinking green beans, tomatoes, cherry tomatoes, lettuce, carrots and red peppers.. What else?


You like all that stuff?? lol the only thing from that list I like would be the carrots and green beans. 
Kale is good! and spinach and arugula.... Herbs: cilantro, basil, dill, oregano, parsley, rosemary all that junk.


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> You like all that stuff?? lol the only thing from that list I like would be the carrots and green beans.
> Kale is good! and spinach and arugula.... Herbs: cilantro, basil, dill, oregano, parsley, rosemary all that junk.


:doh: Of course I like all that stuff! :lol:
Eww, spinach


----------



## Texaslass

Well, I don't like spinach either, just thought I should mention it, we're almost always growing all those greens at one time.... Oh! Turnips and collard greens, cabbage, and potatoes!  :doh: Onions! I knew there was something obvious I was not remembering...


----------



## Emzi00

And from that I'll pick potatoes and onions... the rest sound nasty...
I'm thinking about having a thing at the farmer's market if I get a good garden going... .maybe sell soap too..


----------



## Texaslass

No herbs?


----------



## NubianFan

You don't like tomatoes or lettuce? :dazed:


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> No herbs?


I already grow chives in the garden I have... that's enough for me for now...


----------



## NubianFan

Yeah herbs are super easy to grow, most of ours try to take over the world. I have basil, oregano, sage, thyme, mint, chives, dill, I think that is all right now, plus garlic. We used to have parsley but I really don't see the point of parsley to be honest. I don't eat it.


----------



## Emzi00

Oh! Cantaloupe, or muskmelon, or honey rocks, whatever you want to call them.. :doh:


----------



## NubianFan

honey dews?


----------



## NubianFan

I love cantaloupe, honey dews won't really grow successfully here.


----------



## Emzi00

We can grow them huge here, some locals get some really nice big ones.. they seem to grow well in our area..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Whew! Done! Looks nice  just a little picking up that I have to do.. And a nice cup of tea


----------



## Emzi00

Tea :drool:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! I love tea  guess y'all already know that :laugh:


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> LOL! I love tea  guess y'all already know that :laugh:


:doh:


----------



## emilieanne

Gross, I hate tea. Sweet,unsweetened, cold, hot, bleck!

You crazy!


----------



## NubianFan

oh I love tea, in just about any shape, form or fashion.


----------



## NubianFan

Coffee is what I hate


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha Emma! 

I hate coffee too!


----------



## Texaslass

I love coffee and tea. :yum:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Coffee is icky! 

Oh gosh! My sister just saved a pic of you know who on my iPod!!


----------



## Emzi00

I like coffee... and tea...


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Coffee is icky!
> 
> Oh gosh! My sister just saved a pic of you know who on my iPod!!


Now I want to see..... :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

j.o.y. Farm said:


> coffee is icky!
> 
> oh gosh! My sister just saved a pic of you know who on my ipod!!


:rofl:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL!! Sorry but that is NOT getting posted online  lol!


----------



## NubianFan

emzi00 said:


> now i want to see..... :lol:


:rofl:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Glad you think it's funny Leslie  the thing is I blush when I look at it! LOL! Quite the problem! She says next time she's gonna make it my wall paper!


----------



## NubianFan

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> ROFL!! Sorry but that is NOT getting posted online  lol!


:crazy:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

There she goes.. Laughing again :roll: :laugh:


----------



## NubianFan

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Glad you think it's funny Leslie  the thing is I blush when I look at it! LOL! Quite the problem! She says next time she's gonna make it my wall paper!


Ok you know what, I do the same... and HIS picture is plastered all over a popular business website in town. I just happened across it the other day looking for something else. I about fell over.... AND I AM 41 and STILL feel this way..... grrrrrr


----------



## Texaslass

:laugh: you two!


----------



## NubianFan

Hey he sent me pics of himself. I still can't figure that one out. I didn't ask for pics of him...?? He does stuff like that, and it makes me think he is interested. Then, I think Nahhh you are :crazy:.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

cowgirlboergoats said:


> Do you use the berry paint?How do you make it?


Yeah! It's really easy- you get a bowl of some kind (flat bottom) and a stick or something with a large surface area for squishing. There are wild black cherries (or I think that's what they are) on my property, so I pick some if the berries and smash away. Then you use the juices to get a pretty bright purple/pinkish paint. I can send you a how to video if you want!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Awe man! I know the feeling Leslie! The last guy I liked... Everything about him came up EVERYWHERE!!  it was not fun.. And I didn't even want to like him so it had me down at times...


----------



## Emzi00

I'm the same way, with the blushing :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Texaslass said:


> I never liked burgers, I like hot dogs better! Foot long from Sonic, :yum:. But I don't know if I could eat a whole foot log anymore. :lol:
> I've got to keep cleaning, we're having company tomorrow. And it just rained cats and dogs, so they'll have to be inside the whole time probably. :sigh:
> We'll have to clean the barn out too, or it'll stink awfully, just because of the company. :eyeroll:


Euch I can't stand hot dogs unless they're grilled or over the fire!


----------



## NubianFan

Burn 'em up on a stick over a campfire. mmmmm mmmmm


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> My earrings


I love the cats!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Hey he sent me pics of himself. I still can't figure that one out. I didn't ask for pics of him...?? He does stuff like that, and it makes me think he is interested. Then, I think Nahhh you are :crazy:.


My sister took this picture of him lol! And told him it was for me and my friend!  so I walked out and got 20 questions! Lol! Man that was awful!

Hey you never know


----------



## Emzi00

Well, Leslie, Skyla, I say that you both should go for it :lol:
But really.. I think it could happen..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> I'm the same way, with the blushing :lol:


ROFL! It's awful!

I was talking with his mom today.. When she would talk about him I would get a stupid little grin and started blushing! (Yah I think she knows I like him now :ROFL: ) 
And I can't control either of those two things! lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> I love the cats!!


Thanks


----------



## NubianFan

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> My sister took this picture of him lol! And told him it was for me and my friend!  so I walked out and got 20 questions! Lol! Man that was awful!
> 
> Hey you never know


Oh man!! Sister!!! I would have died for sure then. I hate it when people out you... or figure you out without you saying anything. This guy and I text a lot and when he texts me I light up, well I think one of my friends figured it out just from the way I react when he texts me. Sheesh, I gotta become a better actor, actress??


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Well, Leslie, Skyla, I say that you both should go for it :lol: But really.. I think it could happen..


Hey, I'm working on it!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Oh man!! Sister!!! I would have died for sure then. I hate it when people out you... or figure you out without you saying anything. This guy and I text a lot and when he texts me I light up, well I think one of my friends figured it out just from the way I react when he texts me. Sheesh, I gotta become a better actor, actress??


Yep :roll: she also told him a few months ago that I like him.. And I didn't deny it.. Lol!

Hehe! Gotta love that!


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Hey, I'm working on it!


Well, work harder!  :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm shy! Plus he hasn't been around the past two weeks really.. Haven't had the chance to talk to him..


----------



## Emzi00

Well Skyla, I'm no help with guys, I always mess up.. so don't listen to anything that comes from me :slapfloor:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL!! Thanks for the tip! And I do too! Lol! Stupid stuff comes out of my mouth before I can stop it! LOL!


----------



## NubianFan

I am THE worst. Thing is, I would really like to NOT mess this up. So I am completely taking a back seat. I figure if he IS interested, he will eventually tell me so. Otherwise, it must just be in my addled brain.


----------



## NubianFan

Besides Patience is a virtue I very much need to work on... I have very little patience anymore.

He even told me to be patient, so I feel like that was kind of a message.


----------



## Texaslass

I act dumb and stupid around ANYONE, let alone guys, so just forget about it if a guy's around!! Even if I don't even like him, I'm worse around guys period than girls.  So I'm no help either... :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm not very patient either.. I feel the guy should make the first move.. I want D to let me know first.. How ever that may be.. But man... It's hard, some days I want walk right up and tell him how I feel! Bit I don't have the guys for that!  which is probably a good thing :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> I act dumb and stupid around ANYONE, let alone guys, so just forget about it if a guy's around!! Even if I don't even like him, I'm worse around guys period than girls.  So I'm no help either... :lol:


LOL Sarah! :laugh: 
I can make you feel better if I tell you about the first time I met Dave! Oh that's good for a laugh or two!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

NubianFan said:


> Oh man!! Sister!!! I would have died for sure then. I hate it when people out you... or figure you out without you saying anything. This guy and I text a lot and when he texts me I light up, well I think one of my friends figured it out just from the way I react when he texts me. Sheesh, I gotta become a better actor, actress??


I'm the same way, I get all cheesy when this one guy texts me, I get so happy


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yep.. About sums it up..


----------



## Texaslass

Lol, my radio just started playing Killing me softly.  :Lol: Apt, isn't it?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> Lol, my radio just started playing Killing me softly.  :Lol: Apt, isn't it?


Don't know that song...


----------



## Texaslass

Really? I think it's a classic.... not air1 though.  Don't know who did it, but it would probably be easy to find on YouTube.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Gonna go look..


----------



## Texaslass

Here you go, I love this song, other than the rappy parts...  :


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nope never heard it.. That song is older then me


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Y'all left me *snuffle*


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Nope never heard it.. That song is older then me


Well, me too!  I'm not that old!!!!!! I only have heard it on the radio.... did you like it?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol!!

Idk.. It was kinda weird... Lol!


----------



## Texaslass

You mean.... black? :laugh:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Night y'all! I wrote up this whole long thing about this dance and a guy I like and stuff but then my iPod died so I all went away and frankly I don't want to write it all again! :laugh: so... Goodnight y'all! :sleeping:


----------



## NubianFan

So you guys want to hear the good news first or the bad news first?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> You mean.... black? :laugh:


What??


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Night y'all! I wrote up this whole long thing about this dance and a guy I like and stuff but then my iPod died so I all went away and frankly I don't want to write it all again! :laugh: so... Goodnight y'all! :sleeping:


Awe I HATE when that happens! :hair:
Night Sarah


----------



## littlegoatgirl

NubianFan said:


> So you guys want to hear the good news first or the bad news first?


Bad news first then the good news


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> So you guys want to hear the good news first or the bad news first?


Bad then good


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> So you guys want to hear the good news first or the bad news first?


Uh oh... Good.. I guess... How bad is the bad??


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I'll stay up until the news  the I really gotta sleep I'm so tired!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Bad then good


Where did you come from! I was sure you were gonna pop in when I mentioned when I first met David! Lol!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Oooooh daaaaavid :lovey: :lovey: :lovey:


Sorry, older brother and sister, I've got the "liking" ridiculing down pat


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Oooooh daaaaavid :lovey: :lovey: :lovey: Sorry, older brother and sister, I've got the "liking" ridiculing down pat


ROFL!! It sounds like you've been talking to my little sister :roll:


----------



## NubianFan

The bad news is I have a paper due tomorrow at 7 and a midterm tomorrow in the same class. I have barely begun the paper, I only have on paragraph written. The paper is worth 60 pts the midterm is worth 150. I have barely looked at the midterm review. I did take the midterm practice test four times the first time making a 68%  But then I finally made a 100% I am really concerned about this class...
The good news is I have 100% in my equine class. I dont' think I have ever been this far into a semester and had a 100% in a class before, I have had a 98. something but never a 100.


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> What??


Well, idk, it's sung by a black lady with a lot of.. soul, I guess. :shrug: idk if you're a fan of black music.  Why do I feel dumb now?


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Where did you come from! I was sure you were gonna pop in when I mentioned when I first met David! Lol!


You said his name... 
I really need to go to bed... I'll stay up to here the news though..


----------



## NubianFan

It seems pretty bad to me, because we have to have a B to pass a class. I have had all A's in the program so far and I would really like to finish with all A's but I don't know how I can with this class.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> Well, idk, it's sung by a black lady with a lot of.. soul, I guess. :shrug: idk if you're a fan of black music.  Why do I feel dumb now?


Oooh! Lol!

No, I like how most of them sing  I just thought the song it's self was.. Odd.. Lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> The bad news is I have a paper due tomorrow at 7 and a midterm tomorrow in the same class. I have barely begun the paper, I only have on paragraph written. The paper is worth 60 pts the midterm is worth 150. I have barely looked at the midterm review. I did take the midterm practice test four times the first time making a 68%  But then I finally made a 100% I am really concerned about this class... The good news is I have 100% in my equine class. I dont' think I have ever been this far into a semester and had a 100% in a class before, I have had a 98. something but never a 100.


Awe, you will do great! I'll pray for ya! :hug:

Great new about the 100!! :stars:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> You said his name...  I really need to go to bed... I'll stay up to here the news though..


:roll: yah.. Don't get used to it  :ROFL:

Awe.. Night Emma


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Oooh! Lol!
> 
> No, I like how most of them sing  I just thought the song it's self was.. Odd.. Lol!


Oh, okay, lol I feel better now. 
To each his own I guess... 
Good night everyone!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> It seems pretty bad to me, because we have to have a B to pass a class. I have had all A's in the program so far and I would really like to finish with all A's but I don't know how I can with this class.


Well, I hope you do get that A  I bet you'll do fine  just remember... I know I can I know I can


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> Oh, okay, lol I feel better now.  To each his own I guess...  Good night everyone!


Good lol! 
Yep 

Awe! You too! Night 

I guess that's my cue.. I should head to bed too...


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> ROFL!! It sounds like you've been talking to my little sister :roll:


Hmmm how old is she???


----------



## NubianFan

Everyone is going to bed!!!!:mecry:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Hmmm how old is she???


She's gonna be 11 in December..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Everyone is going to bed!!!!:mecry:


Only cause I have a head ache... Other wise I'm up too late talking to y'all


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Me too! :sleeping: night y'all!


----------



## goathiker

They're always going to bed just as I get on.

This is the original version of that song though...I don't really like covers.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> She's gonna be 11 in December..


Yep we would be great friends  that's how old I was when I started teasing my sister... Actually I was like 8, but I really started with it when I was 10


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Yep we would be great friends  that's how old I was when I started teasing my sister... Actually I was like 8, but I really started with it when I was 10


Oh she's been like this for years :roll: lol!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I really need to sleep!!!!! :sleeping: G'night y'all!


----------



## NubianFan

I am making gumbo with sausage... I know it is late but we have been running behind all day so at 8:30 we both decided we were still hungry. (we ate a late lunch at moms at 4)


----------



## NubianFan

Night all yee snoozers:ZZZ::sleeping:


----------



## NubianFan

so turns out gumbo isn't bad at 9:30 at night:dance::yum:


----------



## goathiker

Sounds good. I'm doing fried potatoes with Keilbalsa sausage and cheese.


----------



## NubianFan

oh yum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Jill.. Can you send me some?? That sounds soo good! :drool:

You two are making me hungry!


----------



## NubianFan

LOL well mine was using smoked sausage and a bear creek packaged gumbo mix, so it wasn't like it was hard to make. It was good though. Well I am going to fix around for tomorrow and get ready for bed. I need to work on the paper some more but I just can't. I will begin again in the morning. This is going to be the most painful to write paper ever I think. Mostly because I hate this class, I hate the subject material I can't get into it at all. 
Y'all have a good night!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, I just caught up on all the pages! It was mostly about boys  But I kept reading because I don't like to miss anything! :lol: It got me thinking though.... How did I ever date anyone, and why did they even date me?! With as looney as I am and all my weirdo phobia's, what did anyone see in me?! :ROFL:

I just had some hot chocolate, with whip cream on top sprinkled with cinnamon and nutmeg :yum: It was good


----------



## goathiker

Hmm, that does sound good...


----------



## Scottyhorse

Ok, not reading through all those pages, LOL!! What's going on everyone?


----------



## emilieanne

Morning guys!!!


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well, I just caught up on all the pages! It was mostly about boys  But I kept reading because I don't like to miss anything! :lol: It got me thinking though.... How did I ever date anyone, and why did they even date me?! With as looney as I am and all my weirdo phobia's, what did anyone see in me?! :ROFL:


:ROFL: :slapfloor: How _did_ you ever date anyone? Like your husband? I'm just going to keep bringing him up until I get some information... *whistles*

Morning Y'all.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Yeah! Tell us about your hubby!  


Morning y'all! Standardized MEAP testing at school today... Yay...


----------



## ksalvagno

Here is Roberta Flack singing Killing Me Softly. This is probably the more popular version. Had no idea that someone before Roberta sang this song. A lot different than with the rap crap.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I hate it when people add rap where it shouldn't be  and there shouldn't be rap! Lol!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Morning everyone.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Morning  

I have a head ache that didn't go away last night  ugh.. So now I have to go to work with it


----------



## Scottyhorse

Ug yesterday my mom took a bunch of pictures of me (she gets one good one every year to hang in the house) and I look terrible in almost all of them. Lol.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL.. I hate that!


----------



## caprine crazy

NubianFan said:


> LOL well mine was using smoked sausage and a bear creek packaged gumbo mix, so it wasn't like it was hard to make. It was good though. Well I am going to fix around for tomorrow and get ready for bed. I need to work on the paper some more but I just can't. I will begin again in the morning. This is going to be the most painful to write paper ever I think. Mostly because I hate this class, I hate the subject material I can't get into it at all.
> Y'all have a good night!!


Those are really good for packaged soups!


----------



## caprine crazy

Road test today! Hope I don't fail at parallel parking.....I seriously hate whoever invented parallel parking -__-


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

caprine crazy said:


> Road test today! Hope I don't fail at parallel parking.....


You'll do great Kayla


----------



## ksalvagno

Good luck Kayla!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Don't worry Kayla, you'll do great!


----------



## caprine crazy

Thanks!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Let us know how it goes ok


----------



## Scottyhorse

I hope this doesn't sound too selfish, but I AM sad about what happened... I reaally want to AI Carolina now because "
*Sunday morning, we found MCH/CH/PGCH Kids Corral LL Fire Flame VG had slipped away in his sleep. His age was showing this year so we knew the time to make a decision was approaching but we just didn't expect the old man to make it for us. We were so blessed by this buck and thoroughly enjoyed his time here. He has left an everlasting stamp on our farm. Rest in peace, old man... "*

Poor guy


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh that's so sad..  RIP Flame


----------



## Texaslass

That is sad, Sydney.  Sorry bout that- I didn't follow all that about who you were going to breed her to very closely, so I wasn't sure if you were going to use him, personally, or AI from him?  either way it's a bummer...


----------



## Scottyhorse

I was planning on AI'ing, but the costs are just sooo high.. I can pay for the semen and someone to do the deed, but shipping is almost $200


----------



## Texaslass

That is a lot! Lol, you could buy another goat with that! :lol:


----------



## caprine crazy

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Let us know how it goes ok


Sure!


----------



## NubianFan

This is me today.....


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Yeah! Tell us about your hubby!
> 
> Morning y'all! Standardized MEAP testing at school today... Yay...


Yeah Lacie, tell us!  :lol:

We did some last week Sarah, and we have more tomorrow and the day after... Yay...


----------



## Emzi00

Jill of all trades :ROFL: :slapfloor: :laugh:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Yeah Lacie, tell us!  :lol:
> 
> We did some last week Sarah, and we have more tomorrow and the day after... Yay...


Yeah we were supposed to start last week but we didn't have the stuff yet, for some reason the shipping got backed up... So we get to squeeze it all into this week. Yay...


----------



## ksalvagno

Wow, I didn't realize Flame was that old. RIP Flame.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

RIP Flame <3


----------



## Emzi00

RIP Flame...


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Yeah we were supposed to start last week but we didn't have the stuff yet, for some reason the shipping got backed up... So we get to squeeze it all into this week. Yay...


That stinks 
We did the reading part last week and we're doing the math part tomorrow... I don't like the MEAP...


----------



## NubianFan

RIP Flame


----------



## NubianFan

I finished my paper....:dance::fireworks::wahoo::stars::snowbounce::sun::clap:arty::leap::balloons::crazy:
It probably won't suit him but it is done!!!!!
yay!


----------



## Emzi00

:wahoo: Way to go!!! Yay!!!!! I knew you could do it!!! :dance:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> That stinks
> We did the reading part last week and we're doing the math part tomorrow... I don't like the MEAP...


We did all the reading stuff today, idk what were doing today... Me too, I hate MEAP


----------



## littlegoatgirl

NubianFan said:


> I finished my paper....:dance::fireworks::wahoo::stars::snowbounce::sun::clap:arty::leap::balloons::crazy:
> It probably won't suit him but it is done!!!!!
> yay!


Congrats! :fireworks:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

:snowbounce:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Wahoo! That's awesome Leslie!


----------



## goathiker

Isn't it annoying when it's been dry all summer and then it rains a lot in the fall. Then you go out to rake your pens and discover that the clay surface is 3 inches below the point where you've stopped raking all summer. So now you have 3 inches of hard packed dirt and mud to pick up so it doesn't turn into a mud lake?


----------



## Emzi00

Have I mentioned how much I hate my brother?!?!If I can still consider him my brother...

Oh crappy day.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:hug: gotta love crappy days... I had a lady beak a bottle of wine on my register tonight  right at the time I was out! Fun fun!  so I smell gross now lol! Oh well  lol!


----------



## Emzi00

:hug:
:lol: Sorry, that's funny! :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL! It kinda was lol! I felt so bad for the lady! She was like "I'm so so so sorry!" And just kept saying to over and over! So I told her all about times wine has been broken! Lol!


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh:


----------



## goathiker

Must have been a Monday for everyone


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I would say so Jill.. :laugh:


----------



## Emzi00

More of a Monday than a normal Monday..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Gotta love it :roll:


----------



## Emzi00

So what's going on besides it being Monday?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Not much... Have the next two days off!


----------



## Emzi00

I wish I had the next two days off.. :roll:


----------



## goathiker

Oh, that's nice to have a couple days off.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah, it feels nice  I have so much to do here! I can finally get it done!  LOL!

LOL Emma!


----------



## caprine crazy

caprine crazy said:


> Sure!


I passed!!    Just barely. My parallel parking skills weren't the best.


----------



## Emzi00

Psst..Skyla... how do you do the one thing on weebly.... :lol:


----------



## caprine crazy

littlegoatgirl said:


> We did all the reading stuff today, idk what were doing today... Me too, I hate MEAP


May I ask, what is MEAP?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

YAY!!! That's AWESOME Kayla!!


----------



## Emzi00

caprine crazy said:


> May I ask, what is MEAP?


Michigan Education Assessment Program... or something like that.. it's a test we have to take every year


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Psst..Skyla... how do you do the one thing on weebly.... :lol:


What one thing?


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> What one thing?


The thing where you have a page for the goat that you get to by clicking on the picture or something like that... that thing...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Kayla, this is Meap 
:ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Kayla, this is Meap
> :ROFL: :slapfloor:


:ROFL: :slapfloor: :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> The thing where you have a page for the goat that you get to by clicking on the picture or something like that... that thing...


 I made a Page, hid it from the navigation bar, then linked the picture to that page.. I really stink at explaining stuff.... I can do it for you if you want.. then you can see what is clicked on and what not...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> :ROFL: :slapfloor: :laugh:


ROFL!!! :slapfloor: I couldn't help it.. just had to! :ROFL: haha!! :slapfloor::ROFL::slapfloor::ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

...... sure..... I didn't get any of that..... :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL!! Sorry! 

Just PM me the info to get on


----------



## Emzi00

Will do... give me a minute


----------



## caprine crazy

Emzi00 said:


> Michigan Education Assessment Program... or something like that.. it's a test we have to take every year


So like the Michigan form of ISTEP. I hated ISTEP. Luckily, after 8th grade I didn't have to take it anymore. But, then we have ECA's for Biology 1, English 10, and Algebra 1. Those you have to pass to graduate except for Biology. I don't understand why you have to take it if it doesn't count for anything. I wrote a whole essay about standardized testing and the Common Core. I hate both.

LOL Skyla! And thanks!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No problem Kayla  That's what I'm here for!   :ROFL: :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

caprine crazy said:


> So like the Michigan form of ISTEP. I hated ISTEP. Luckily, after 8th grade I didn't have to take it anymore. But, then we have ECA's for Biology 1, English 10, and Algebra 1. Those you have to pass to graduate except for Biology. I don't understand why you have to take it if it doesn't count for anything. I wrote a whole essay about standardized testing and the Common Core. I hate both.
> 
> LOL Skyla! And thanks!


So your ECA's are like the equivalent of our SAT's? :lol: I hate standardized testing too.


----------



## caprine crazy

No we have those too. But we only have to take those if we go to college. SAT is the test colleges look at to decide if they want to accept you or not. They test Math and English skills.


----------



## Emzi00

Well that stinks if you have those too...


----------



## caprine crazy

And ACT's which are just like Sat's but they have a math, english, science and seperate writing section. The thing that really sucks about those is that you have to pay to take them.


----------



## Emzi00

We have ACTs too..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I used to have to do CAT's... but other then that.. nothing  hah!  :laugh:


----------



## Emzi00

Darn homeschoolers....  :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL! I had to do it when I was in school too but that was only till 4th grade lol!


----------



## goathiker

That's all we did when I was in school.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Icky 

And once I got into high school I didn't have to do CAT's anymore but my mom did for two or three of the HS years anyway :roll:


----------



## Emzi00

Have I told y'all how not good at this I am? Okay, how to describe my goat...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ask Leslie to do it! :laugh: she did a good job with Hallie's LOL!


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh: I'm just going to look and see how you did yours and then like model it after that or something like that.. It's like.. I could text Lacie and say "hey, sooo I need you to give me a judgy description of my doe..." :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL!! Hey that works  LOL!


----------



## Emzi00

Okay... I like Hallie now... even if she doesn't have ears...


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> :laugh: I'm just going to look and see how you did yours and then like model it after that or something like that.. It's like.. I could text Lacie and say "hey, sooo I need you to give me a judgy description of my doe..." :ROFL:


Record number of likes there, Emma.  :lol: I guess your just a "liking" kind f person. :laugh:


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> Record number of likes there, Emma.  :lol: I guess your just a "liking" kind f person. :laugh:


 What did I do this time??  :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Okay... I like Hallie now... even if she doesn't have ears...


LOL! Why's that


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> LOL! Why's that


Baby pictures is why! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Baby pictures is why! :lol:


Oh! ROFL!! Wasn't she just Darling!? SHe was only an hour or so old in that pic  I will find some other baby pics of her for you


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Baby Hallie  
Here's some  my iPod is dying so I will add more in a little bit  I'm in the PC right now..


----------



## emilieanne

I. Want. Bunny. Nowwwwww. 
Gahhhh. 
Lol baby pictures make me want a bunny more then ever right now.


----------



## Emzi00

Aww  she is cute 

So I got that page somewhat presentable.. I need to go take better pictures tomorrow :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

She is!  I love her and Promise to bits! 

It looks nice!  CAn't wait to see newer pics tomorrow!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

emilieanne said:


> I. Want. Bunny. Nowwwwww.
> Gahhhh.
> Lol baby pictures make me want a bunny more then ever right now.


when do you plan to get one?

they make me want more baby goats! LOL!


----------



## Emzi00

I suppose I should tell my parents that we have a website... I don't think that they'd like my number being on there though.. :sigh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

This should make you want a bunny  lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> I suppose I should tell my parents that we have a website... I don't think that they'd like my number being on there though.. :sigh:


That's always fun.. 
I find most people would rather deal through email anyway


----------



## Emzi00

Skyla! You changed your picture!  :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> That's always fun..
> I find most people would rather deal through email anyway


 Loads of fun.. well.. it can wait a while :laugh:

I like email better..


----------



## Emzi00

Okay, I need to go to bed.. See you tomorrow.. or the day after..


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Alright I'm on for a brief moment, gotta get up early tomorrow  

Skyla, I officially love hallie! She is so adorable, and I absolutely HATE lamanchas! (No offense) theirs ears creep me out and they're kinda ugly 

Been emailing the breeder today, might be breeding earlier than expected? I don't care honestly, the sooner we breed the sooner we get kids I like kids  but exciting to be contacting her nonetheless.

Now, question. I've been reading up on signs of heat and stuff, and can't seem to figure it out... I've never gone down to the bar and been like "hey she's in heat". Am I just really bad at this, what should I look for??? Has she just never been in heat!? I know that last ones not probable but I'm so very confused...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Skyla! You changed your picture!  :lol:


Yah :laugh: going through Baby Hallie pics I found some really cute ones  lol!

But I think this one looks more fallish..

Out of these two what one should I do?
Ok three :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Alright I'm on for a brief moment, gotta get up early tomorrow  Skyla, I officially love hallie! She is so adorable, and I absolutely HATE lamanchas! (No offense) theirs ears creep me out and they're kinda ugly  Been emailing the breeder today, might be breeding earlier than expected? I don't care honestly, the sooner we breed the sooner we get kids I like kids  but exciting to be contacting her nonetheless. Now, question. I've been reading up on signs of heat and stuff, and can't seem to figure it out... I've never gone down to the bar and been like "hey she's in heat". Am I just really bad at this, what should I look for??? Has she just never been in heat!? I know that last ones not probable but I'm so very confused...


Hehe! Thanks 

Ask the breeder for a buck rag.. I would send you one, but my boys aren't very smelly yet :laugh: 
She will be interested (more then they normally would be in a rag lol! Of corse they will want to play with it  ) Tail flagging, being vocal, and there could be some discharge 'back there' and it could look sorta swollenish..

Awe.. Night Emma


----------



## NubianFan

Yay!!! Midterm is over!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yay!  :clap:


----------



## NubianFan

I don't know how I did and I am officially brain dead for the night, but I am glad it is over. It is funny that this is the absolute WORST class I have had in all of grad school and it is in my last semester, I really wish I had taken this class my first semester. It is hard, and boring and that is bad combination.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emma is stalking us... I can feel it...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> I don't know how I did and I am officially brain dead for the night, but I am glad it is over. It is funny that this is the absolute WORST class I have had in all of grad school and it is in my last semester, I really wish I had taken this class my first semester. It is hard, and boring and that is bad combination.


Well at least it's over! 
I bet you did well 
Oh bit! Bad combo is right! :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I need to get a hair cut...  it's too long... I have it around my shoulder while in a braid.. Too long for me lol! But I don't want it short..


----------



## NubianFan

You and I are in the same boat, I want a haircut but haven't even had time lately to go get one....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I haven't either.. A lady from my church normally does mine.. But she is working two jobs, plus her son is getting married in November so she is busy with that... So, I figure I'll get it done after the Holidays... Or Thanksgiving at least.. It's hard cause I work too.. So trying to find a day we are both off will be fun


----------



## Texaslass

Why would y'all want to cut your hair??  What's wrong with long hair anyway?


----------



## NubianFan

I am still going to have it long, it is just so long, thick, and heavy, it goes to my waist all one length. I want it about shoulder blade length, and layered to take some of the weight off.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I just want a trim.. Probably add some new layers to it.. Get rid of all the dead ends... 
Right now it just gets in the way lol! I always have it in a braid cause it is annoying me..


----------



## NubianFan

This is sort of what I normally get and want again now.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I like the layers.. Not the bangs so much lol! I just don't like bangs on me lol! I like them on other people though


----------



## NubianFan

She has hers styled a little messier than I usually style it, plus she has the two layers of bangs with one layer swooped over but I curl my top layer back and then swoop it over for more volume (I grew up in the 80's y'all) LOL


----------



## Texaslass

:slapfloor: You call shoulder length long? :hammer: Sorry, but I never could fathom how that can be considered "long", when you can just google "long hair" and about a zillion pics come up of women with floor-length hair.....
Mine is to my hips, and I don't consider it very long; I want it to be to my knees, I think that would be so cool.  
I'm not trying to be judgmental or anything, you know that; but I have to stand up for long hair, kind of a pet peeve that i feel very strongly about.  I think women are much more beautiful and natural-looking with long hair, not chopped off like a man's.
Femininity seems to be a lost art these days, and it makes me sad to see so many women with jaw length or shorter hair.  It just seems so...wrong.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

This is how I get mine mostly..

I want to add reddish-blonde highlights too.. (My hair is brunet, and sometimes (mostly when the light hits it just so) you can see my natural blondeish-gold and red highlights.. So I want to bring them out some more


----------



## NubianFan

I had this hairstyle a couple years ago and didn't like it, the side swept bangs don't stay side swept on me and annoy the dickens out of me!


----------



## Texaslass

That wasn't all aimed at y'all, just had to throw that out there. 
I think those styles are pretty; I'm not a prude or anything, I just had to say...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> :slapfloor: You call shoulder length long? :hammer: Sorry, but I never could fathom how that can be considered "long", when you can just google "long hair" and about a zillion pics come up of women with floor-length hair..... Mine is to my hips, and I don't consider it very long; I want it to be to my knees, I think that would be so cool.  I'm not trying to be judgmental or anything, you know that; but I have to stand up for long hair, kind of a pet peeve that i feel very strongly about.  I think women are much more beautiful and natural-looking with long hair, not chopped off like a man's. Femininity seems to be a lost art these days, and it makes me sad to see so many women with jaw length or shorter hair.  It just seems so...wrong.


I have very thick hair and that would kill my neck!

I can't stand short hair.. Shoulder length is 'long' to me  lol! Mine is down about mid-back right now lol!

But I agree on the SHORT hair


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I know that Sarah  and I have nothing against anyone who has hair like that.. Just not for me :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> I had this hairstyle a couple years ago and didn't like it, the side swept bangs don't stay side swept on me and annoy the dickens out of me!


I like that.. But I agree with the bangs.. I had mine somewhat like that a few years ago.. Was kinda annoying lol! That's why I don't do bangs  :laugh:


----------



## NubianFan

Well mine will be longer than shoulder length, to my shoulder blades in my back, so think just a little above mid back, still pretty long. I had hair to my butt once and I had to cut it, I was getting tangled in it when I slept and rolling it up in car windows and I draw the line at it getting in the toilet.... I have never in my life had hair shorter than shoulder length so, I am a fan of long hair too, just not REALLY long, I like that on other people but I can't deal with it effectively. I am too careless.


----------



## Texaslass

My hair used to be a bit thicker and longer than it is now, when I was ten or so.... I never noticed it hurting my neck. :shrug: I think you get used to it, especially when, like me, you've never cut your hair and it's always been long.  I've had trims, that's all.


----------



## NubianFan

That hairstyle you posted is cute, but it is kind like what my hair does now, it is grown out old layers so it is not quite all one length but close, I like it some days and some days it just hangs limp and I want more body.


----------



## ThreeHavens

Pixie cut for this girl! I adore it. Long hair is gorgeous, just not for me.


----------



## Texaslass

Part of me REALLY wants to cut all my hair off occasionally, but not usually.... When I do dream of cutting it, I want a shag haircut.  :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

I think the highlights will look good. I should get that done but that costs money I don't want to spend, My mom was a hairdresser so she usually cuts mine if she feels up to it and I usually do any coloring myself. But I am not skilled enough for highlights.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ThreeHavens said:


> Pixie cut for this girl! I adore it. Long hair is gorgeous, just not for me.


I actually like your hair on you  it looks nice  
It doesn't on plenty of people I see through out the day... 
And everyone has their own preference


----------



## NubianFan

My daughter just got a short pixie cut not long ago and it is super cute on her.


----------



## NubianFan

Sarah if you ever do cut it, please donate it to locks of love...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> That hairstyle you posted is cute, but it is kind like what my hair does now, it is grown out old layers so it is not quite all one length but close, I like it some days and some days it just hangs limp and I want more body.


LOL! Mine has grown to all one length and is limp and nothing all the time lol! I need to learn to style it... Would help some


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> I think the highlights will look good. I should get that done but that costs money I don't want to spend, My mom was a hairdresser so she usually cuts mine if she feels up to it and I usually do any coloring myself. But I am not skilled enough for highlights.


I think so too 

Yah.. That's another reason I'm waiting :laugh:


----------



## Texaslass

I don't think I ever will.  Maaaybe bangs one day, but IDK, I never have been able to make that commitment; it would take SO long to grow them back if I wanted to...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Then you could have semi layers! :laugh:


----------



## Texaslass

Yah, but layers mess it up when you're braiding; I love doing braids.  
Y'all will have to let us know what hairstyles you pick, so we can imagine you better. :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

oh that is SO true! LOL! That is annoying!

I will  maybe I'll get a pic then edit out my face :ROFL:


----------



## Texaslass

Yah, that'll help even more! :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL! I'll just put a big 'ole smiley on my face lol!


----------



## NubianFan

Can you pm pics? I wouldn't care to pm y'all a pic I just don't want the whole of the world to have access to it. LOL


----------



## Texaslass

Well, it was a long day, I'd better get some shut eye.  :wave:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

See like this  (my hand fell asleep so it's way messy lol! But it gives you an idea! :lol:

Leslie, yes, you just can't attach it.. You would have to you Photobucket or something like that... 

Or email lol!

Awe.. Night Sarah.


----------



## NubianFan

Night Sarah


----------



## NubianFan

well I am going to go night night myself. :sleeping::ZZZ:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Night Leslie... I should too..


----------



## Scottyhorse

Is everyone leaving?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Morning all


----------



## nchen7

morning!

so, I usually don't go online much over the weekend, and there's about 100 new pages here! so......not gonna go through those. haha.

Hope you all had a great weekend, and happy belated Canadian Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha! Yah, don't blame you! Lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Have I ever told you guys how fed up with AGS I am?? Ugg!! I sent papers in like three weeks ago so I can get my doe, Brook, AGS/ADGA registered... Well.. They cashed the check last week and I have seen no papers! Driving me crazy! With ADGA I always have papers in hand by a week! 
Ok.. End of rant... Lol!


----------



## nchen7

that's annoying. maybe...the papers are "in the mail"?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I hope so!
This is why I'm not renewing my membership this fall! It took almost a month/ month & 1/2 to get registration papers for one of our buyers last year! It's just VERY annoying! :hair:


----------



## nchen7

that's annoying. I hate such inefficiencies!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It sure is!
Yep... Me too..


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hey everyone  I have to register with AGS, because all my goats that are registered are registered with AGS, so I need to transfer them over.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm just annoyed! 

Just got off the phone with them... And they said because I am the breeder and owner of that doe there is no transfer record! Oye! That's what I was told to do and now I'm told to just write a note to ADGA telling them there is not transfer record... And the $5 has been put as a credit to my acct.. So... I'll transfer a doe into our name that we bought last year with that lol.. But that will still leave me with some $ left over... Oh well... 

Sydney.. They are very nice people.. Just a bit difficult at times... *sigh* 
Besides.. Everything around me is ADGA so it's not hurting me any to drop them and it's saving me $ for a membership fee...


----------



## caprine crazy

NubianFan said:


> I am still going to have it long, it is just so long, thick, and heavy, it goes to my waist all one length. I want it about shoulder blade length, and layered to take some of the weight off.


My hair is really thick too! Uggh! I feel like a can't do anything with it, so I'm trying to grow it out so I can do some more styles. I just recently was able to get it up into a bun. I want to be able to do some different braids with it.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I wish I had the knack for doing hair.. But I can't lol!


----------



## caprine crazy

OH I don't! I watch a lot of tutorials on youtube. I can do it on other people, but not myself. I want to curl my hair too, but that involves getting up even earlier than I already do. LOL! I have straight, thick hair so that makes it hard to curl.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I do to and I still can't do it :laugh: same here! It takes FOREVER for my hair to curl! I very rarely curl it lol! And when I do I have to do little bits at a time..

I want to try this.. Thought it was cute and *should* be easy lol


----------



## nchen7

I have Asian hair, but not overly thick. I just get a really good cut, and not do anything with it. me being fancy with it is putting it in a pony tail. haha


----------



## nchen7

Skyla, that looks overly complicated! lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! It probably is :laugh: I have yet to try it!


----------



## emilieanne

Check out my bunny thread guys! 
I put one on there that I might get!!!
Please & thank you!  
Si, whatcha up to?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hello, hello! :wave: Got the floor and the wall frames on the kid house in the new kid pen, now I just have to slap some plywood to the walls and add a roof  Its almost done :wahoo: :fireworks:


----------



## Scottyhorse

My hair is nutso! It's heavy (not even that long) thick, sometimes frizzy, and STRONG! When I got my hair trimmed a few days ago, the hair dresser even said that to even just flat iron it, she was having a hard time! lol *IF* I get it to curl, it only stays for a few hours. Which is sad, because I love it when it's curled. But it takes soooo long, and it stays in for almost no time, it's not usually worth it.


----------



## nchen7

mine won't curl. it wants to be straight, no matter what! so, I kind of feel your pain, even if i'm on the opposite of the spectrum. haha


----------



## goathiker

My hair is straight with just a bit of wave that goes the wrong direction. Funny though, I have a yellow tint to my skin from the Mongolian side of our family but, none of the dark pigment. If I wear orange, I look like I have terminal liver disease.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I updated my website some  what do you guys think??


----------



## goathiker

Oh good, I scared everyone away again


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I updated my website some  what do you guys think??


It looks really good to me. And I've looked at a lot of them. LOL!


----------



## nchen7

goathiker said:


> My hair is straight with just a bit of wave that goes the wrong direction. Funny though, I have a yellow tint to my skin from the Mongolian side of our family but, none of the dark pigment. If I wear orange, I look like I have terminal liver disease.


I have an olive/yellow tinge to my pigment, and if I don't have even a slight tan, I feel like I look jaundiced. glad i'm not the only one. lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks  

My mom liked the banners I added on the kidding page and sr doe page


----------



## goathiker

Your little munchies are so cute. Peeping Dex would love it if you lived closer.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians

Dex is a cutie!


----------



## nchen7

I love Peeping Dex!


----------



## goathiker

Here's his mom (white) and sire's mom (black). I want those big teats in my backyard milkers...


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians

goathiker said:


> Here's his mom (white) and sire's mom (black). I want those big teats in my backyard milkers...


Very nice! Does Dex have any black on him?


----------



## Emzi00

Nice does


----------



## nchen7

beautiful girls. those look like easy udders to milk. i, too, would love home milkers that look like that. can't wait to see little Dex's babies!


----------



## goathiker

GreenMountainNigerians said:


> Very nice! Does Dex have any black on him?


Dex is pure white with a gray tail tip. He looks like he dipped his tail in paint.


----------



## goathiker

Susan, did I tell you how I got Dex?


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians

goathiker said:


> Susan, did I tell you how I got Dex?


No. Is there a story behind the peeper ?


----------



## goathiker

Yes...

Last May my Alpine buck was going out on a lease to a breeder in Buxton. It all worked out so that we hauled him over to the Herd jewels buck and junior doe show in Corvallis to meet her. 
Since my husband can no longer run on his ankle to show dogs, we decided to stick around and watch to see if this was something we might be able to do together. 
We hadn't planned on staying so, we had brought no cash at all. He managed to dig up $1.00 and bought one raffle ticket for Dex's cup. 
We, who never win anything, got to bring home that little scrap of a munchy. 
I started contacting the breeders on his papers and it turns out that the silly little thing is worth more than most of my other goats put together. It would have cost about $1200 to buy him, and we got him for $1.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians

Jill! That's an awesome story! What a wonderful value you got for your dollar. He is well bred AND adorable : )


----------



## goathiker

Yes, I love the silly little guy to death. He is sweet and full of fun. Whatever I'm doing outside, he is hiding somewhere watching me. Yet he loves to petted and has no fear of humans or dogs. 
Here's the day we bought him home and a couple weeks later, already starting to be a peeper.


----------



## nchen7

he's just so cute! I feel like he needs a trench coat costume for Halloween...


----------



## goathiker

Hmm...I wonder if I'd get away with taking him to petco for the costume contest? He's about 80lbs now... I am going to take him in for Santa photos this Christmas.


----------



## Emzi00

nchen7 said:


> he's just so cute! I feel like he needs a trench coat costume for Halloween...


She could borrow Lacie's trench coat onder:
:ROFL:


----------



## nchen7

^^ I WAS THINKING THAT!!!!!

oohhh!!! SAAANNNTTTTAAAAA!!!!! Goathiker, you'll have to post those pictures!


----------



## goathiker

I will for sure.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Hehe! Thanks
> 
> Ask the breeder for a buck rag.. I would send you one, but my boys aren't very smelly yet :laugh:
> She will be interested (more then they normally would be in a rag lol! Of corse they will want to play with it  ) Tail flagging, being vocal, and there could be some discharge 'back there' and it could look sorta swollenish..
> 
> Awe.. Night Emma


Okay thanks! And I like the 3rd one


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> Your little munchies are so cute. Peeping Dex would love it if you lived closer.


I wouldn't mind it much either  hehe!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> Here's his mom (white) and sire's mom (black). I want those big teats in my backyard milkers...


:drool:

What's Dex's registered name?


----------



## goathiker

Son*Sational PTO Dexter 
#L1634705


----------



## NubianFan

Hey guys I actually got to take a nap. Yay!


----------



## goathiker

Yay, that's always nice.


----------



## nchen7

naps are awesome! congrats!!


----------



## NubianFan

I had a bad headache when I got home from work so I took a nap and it went away.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Cool! I'm gonna look him up 

Glad it went away Leslie!  that's always nice!


----------



## goathiker

Here I've got him in my favorites http://adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=L001634705


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, I hate headaches. I don't get as many now that I quit drinking soda.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! Thanks Jill


----------



## NubianFan

it is raining here. I like rainy nights


----------



## Emzi00

Wow. A whole whopping page since I left :applaud: :roll: :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

no one's talking tonight, I am watching netflix


----------



## Emzi00

Well, I'm going to talk then..


----------



## Emzi00

Where has Lacie been lately? *sniffle* :tears:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Texaslass said:


> I don't think I ever will.  Maaaybe bangs one day, but IDK, I never have been able to make that commitment; it would take SO long to grow them back if I wanted to...


That's how i feel... I know I'm late on the subject but sometimes I want to cut my hair really short but know I won't end up liking it. With bangs idk if I'd like it, I want to try but it took my friend like a year to grow hers out and they still aren't grown all the way out!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

NubianFan said:


> Can you pm pics? I wouldn't care to pm y'all a pic I just don't want the whole of the world to have access to it. LOL


PM me a pic!


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> PM me a pic!


Lol Sarah :roll:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL Sarah! 

Hmm.. Idk what to put as a banner thing on my Jr doe page and buck page.. Any ideas??


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> LOL Sarah!
> 
> Hmm.. Idk what to put as a banner thing on my Jr doe page and buck page.. Any ideas??


For a banner thing... I'd suggest goats.... :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL! Thank you Emma! In was thinking cows.. But ya know.. I think a goat might suit it a bit better!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm back  I got the walls put on the kid house, and almost the roof, it started getting dark, so I will have to finish that tomorrow morning. BUT IS ALMOST DONE!!! :wahoo: :leap: :stars: :dance:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha!  sorry, couldn't help it :laugh:

But I was thinking a nice buck or two of each breed.. But I can't find any good LM buck pics...


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Lol Sarah :roll:


 I like pictures


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> ROFL! Thank you Emma! In was thinking cows.. But ya know.. I think a goat might suit it a bit better!


Your welcome


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> ROFL! Thank you Emma! In was thinking cows.. But ya know.. I think a goat might suit it a bit better!


Really? I thought maybe fish or cheetahs... Or... OH IKNOW! You should do a JELLYFISH!


----------



## Emzi00

What the freaking heck Lacie?!?!?!!!!!!!! You always come on right when I have to leave! :GAAH: :hair:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha! Jelly fish are perfect! :ROFL:


----------



## NubianFan

Skyla I want a dill pickle... At this point I'd even take a hollow one. LOL


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I know skyla. That's what I'm here for, I always javelin answers! Jk, that's such a lie 

Night y'all! :sleeping: won't be on until 7-8 tomorrow night...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sorry Emma, I've been busy today But I think you were missing the point, the kid house is almost done!!! 

My daughter used the wrong eyebrow powder today, she used the wrong brown one..... The one she accidentally used shows up really red in the sun, not brown!  :ROFL: She was so embarrassed.... I may have laughed when I saw her .....  :laugh:


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'm so mad at the bank!!!


----------



## NubianFan

littlegoatgirl said:


> I always javelin answers!


 What is a javelin answer?


----------



## NubianFan

eyebrow powder? You guys are exotic in cali :shades::slapfloor:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Skyla I want a dill pickle... At this point I'd even take a hollow one. LOL


ROFL! I got some in my fridge I'll give ya  just might take me a while to get the darn lid off! :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL Sarah!
 night


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So exotic! :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol Lacie!

Hey Lacie! Wanna use your PI skills?! *bats eyes and puppy pouts*


----------



## Scottyhorse

Last night I made a Ginger-Pear Upside Down Cake! :yum:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sounds yummy! :yum:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Sorry Emma, I've been busy today But I think you were missing the point, the kid house is almost done!!!
> 
> My daughter used the wrong eyebrow powder today, she used the wrong brown one..... The one she accidentally used shows up really red in the sun, not brown!  :ROFL: She was so embarrassed.... I may have laughed when I saw her .....  :laugh:


Okay.... you're forgiven.... I guess.... 

Eyebrow powder?! :lol: :ROFL: That's hilarious.... don't tell her that people are laughing about it....


----------



## NubianFan

Skyla I settled for vlasic dill ovals not bad, but not like a whole dill


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That sounds good Leslie! I want a fried pickle... I thinking gonna make some tomorrow! Lol!


----------



## NubianFan

yeah but these things are HUGE I would hate to see the cucumber they were cut from!!!!


----------



## Scottyhorse

I looove fried pickles


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! Big!


----------



## NubianFan

Night all I watched a Beauty and the Beast episode on Netflix and a Green Arrow episode and I have had all the supernaturally gifted superhero men I can take for one night. LOL I am going to take a bath and go to bed, see y'all tomorrow


----------



## goathiker

Note to self...Never google Cream of Kansas KVT Squirt...I may never recover...


----------



## emilieanne

It's morning already?? 
No. It can't be. 
Who hit the fast forward button?!!? 
I didn't even read my book. 
Better question, were all the animals put up?
Weiiiiiird. 
Morning (I guess, according to my phone) lol


----------



## littlegoatgirl

NubianFan said:


> What is a javelin answer?


Wow. That was SUPPOSED to be have the. Stupid iPod. Morning y'all! Cya later!


----------



## enchantedgoats

well, monday we changed insurance companies. after doing some research i found that Nationwide is definitely on my side. we got an agribusiness policy that covered the property, the vehicles, the equipment, the goats, and a million in liability for $50, less a month than what we were paying for just the vehicles. a total savings of 1500 a year. so if you are thinking about a new insurance policy check out NATIONWIDE i was so happy i did.


----------



## nchen7

littlegoatgirl said:


> That's how i feel... I know I'm late on the subject but sometimes I want to cut my hair really short but know I won't end up liking it. With bangs idk if I'd like it, I want to try but it took my friend like a year to grow hers out and they still aren't grown all the way out!


the last time I had bangs I was like 11, so i can't fathom getting them now b/c the last thing i want is to look like i'm 11 again. lol.

i think i'm going to stick to long-ish hair, and the bob. that seems to suit me, but it's getting old..... oh well...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Man! My alarm went off and woke me up from the good part of my dream!  I HATE when that happens!


----------



## nchen7

ugh. that's the worst. that used to happen to me in my condo. I always just put my pillow over my head and hope for the noise to end. haha


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha!! I hit snooze and tried to sleep again hoping it would come back! LOL! Didn't work


----------



## nchen7

OH! HAHAHAHA. I thought you meant FIRE ALARM! not just regular alarm. LOL!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! No, the fire alarm would have gotten me out of bed :laugh:
My alarm is just music so simple enough to sleep through! Hah


----------



## nchen7

hehehe.

any luck finding a lamanacha buck? did your puppy eyes and eye batting get you anywhere with Lacie?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No.. But that's ok.. A friend knows a pic like I have on my doe page just bucks.. I think I'm gonna do that... We'll see when I see the pic lol


----------



## nchen7

i'm missing having kids around. I keep seeing pictures of other ppl's baby goats, all I want to do is snuggle some! but alas....not for a LONG while. sigh. darn these addictive goats!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh I know the feeling!! LOL!


----------



## nchen7

your avatar picture doesn't help! hallie is SOOO CUTE!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha! Sorry!  I miss getting little baby Hallie pics.. So I was looking at them the other day and love that one


----------



## nchen7

she's just too cute. i don't know how you don't kiss her all over all the time!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! I do all the time  she gets more hugs and kisses then she would like! :laugh: all my girls do! I swear I see them roll their eyes at me sometimes! :ROFL:


----------



## nchen7

yes, mine to that too! esp the herd queen. she's pretty ornery, and i love loving up on her b/c she is the only one who gives milk. she walks away from me. haha. but, she does love a head scratch in the morning. silly girls!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol! Yep! And they if one you when you call them to come back.. Well.. Sometimes mine will put their nose in the air the slightest bit and give a flick of the tail as they walk off ignoring me LOL!


----------



## nchen7

such attitudes. silly things.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

they do! Don't they know who pays to keep them!  LOL!


----------



## nchen7

or who feeds them? ungrateful beasts! haha


----------



## NubianFan

The computer at work is so slow I am going crazy. I am typing this from my phone While I wsit fot it to do something!!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That too LOL!
I just tell them I'm gonna eat them lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> The computer at work is so slow I am going crazy. I am typing this from my phone While I wsit fot it to do something!!!!!


Mine was like that this AM.. Ugg!


----------



## NubianFan

I will have gray hair before it performs a simple task!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! Sounds a LOT like my PC! I need to get a new one.. But I keep buying goats instead ROFL!


----------



## NubianFan

Yeah but this is a large compAny you would think we would have equipmwnt that actually works... No such luck


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

You would think  lol! I know the feeling! At work all the registers have problems and they are always fixing them! You think they would just put new ones in! Oye!


----------



## caprine crazy

I'm going to Surge tonight with my mom. Yay! It's a Christian concert played on the movie screen. There's supposed to be really good speaker on there too. I'm excited!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

oh that sounds like lots of fun Kayla!!


----------



## Texaslass

littlegoatgirl said:


> That's how i feel... I know I'm late on the subject but sometimes I want to cut my hair really short but know I won't end up liking it. With bangs idk if I'd like it, I want to try but it took my friend like a year to grow hers out and they still aren't grown all the way out!


Yup yup; I always wanted bangs 'til my sister got them and it took her forever to grow them out. Then I was like, hmmm, I dunno anymore... lol


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> What the freaking heck Lacie?!?!?!!!!!!!! You always come on right when I have to leave! :GAAH: :hair:


Emma!!  Such language!


----------



## Texaslass

Scottyhorse said:


> I looove fried pickles


Fried pickles???!!! :shocked:


----------



## Texaslass

Okay, finally caught up.  8 pages!


----------



## ksalvagno

caprine crazy said:


> I'm going to Surge tonight with my mom. Yay! It's a Christian concert played on the movie screen. There's supposed to be really good speaker on there too. I'm excited!


It is my understanding that it is a wonderful show. That is great that you are going.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> Fried pickles???!!! :shocked:


They are SOOO good!!


----------



## Scottyhorse

I decided to start drying Betty off yesterday, because the weather was SOOO cold! But now it's nice and I think I will keep milking her... So, she got one day off


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! I;m sure she didn't mind lol!
My girls all told me they weren't being milked anymore :roll:


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> Emma!!  Such language!


:laugh: I didn't think it was to bad... I mean it could have been worse... :shrug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ok guys.. so my email is [email protected].. I don't want that forever lol! I have a second one [email protected].. that one I don't mind having... but my delima is.. I have a lot of people that are in my contacts.. family, friends, goat people... don't know... should I just send out one email to them all and say i'm changing my email here is the new one? then I have accounts that have my P&G email... oye! I just don't know what to do!


----------



## Emzi00

Ponies and goats? :ROFL: 
Sorry, I'm no help...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

don't you start making fun of me too!  I have had that email for quite a while now! one reason I want to change it...

 I've noticed that a lot lately  :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

I can't help with stuff like that because I'm not good at things like that myself... it'd be a crapshoot if I were to try giving advice...
 :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie, when do we get pictures of the new kid house?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!! Hey it would be better then nothing! ANd your not the only one who has made fun of it today!! ugg!


----------



## nchen7

yes, i'd say to send an email to everyone to let them know where they should send their email, and check in the options to see if you can forward the email that go to poniesandgoats directly to your joyfarmgoats. keep replying to emails from your joyfarmgoats email, and eventually ppl will get the picture.

as for P&G work email, if it's personal stuff, ask them to email you directly.


----------



## Emzi00

I wasn't making fun of it... *sniffle* I wouldn't do that.... :tears:
:ROFL: I'm going to sit out on it this time... maybe next time when you need advice or something....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

thanks nchen7!

I think I will.. it will just be so weird.. lol!

by accts for the P&G one i meant like here, other goat forums, my website, herd manager site.. stuff like that... Things I plan to have for a long while...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> I wasn't making fun of it... *sniffle* I wouldn't do that.... :tears: :ROFL: I'm going to sit out on it this time... maybe next time when you need advice or something....


I was just playin with ya 

Lol! Sounds good  :laugh:

This is the other person who was talking about it lol! A guy I work with..


----------



## nchen7

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> thanks nchen7!
> 
> I think I will.. it will just be so weird.. lol!
> 
> by accts for the P&G one i meant like here, other goat forums, my website, herd manager site.. stuff like that... Things I plan to have for a long while...


OOh...lol. to me, P&G means Proctor & Gamble, the company. LOL.

update your email on your personal info in each thing that you belong to. it's a pain, I know. maybe make a list, sit down and go through them one by one?


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh: That's too funny....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nchen7 said:


> OOh...lol. to me, P&G means Proctor & Gamble, the company. LOL.
> 
> update your email on your personal info in each thing that you belong to. it's a pain, I know. maybe make a list, sit down and go through them one by one?


LOL! no, i was just to lazy to type it out lol!

I don't know if I can do that on all of them.. but I'll look


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> :laugh: That's too funny....


If he says anything to anyone at work about it I'm gonna punch him! LOL! I know he will say something to me when I see him next! LOL!


----------



## nchen7

if you can't by yourself, there should be an admin that you can ask (their version of our Austin) who can help. if they question, just say that previous email has been hacked or something.


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> If he says anything to anyone at work about it I'm gonna punch him! LOL! I know he will say something to me when I see him next! LOL!


:ROFL: Violent much? :slapfloor:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok thanks for your Help nchen7!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> :ROFL: Violent much? :slapfloor:


ROFL!!! Well hey! that's all i need :roll: One of the supervisors already teases me about the goats.. all I need is for him to know what my email is! LOL!


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> ROFL!!! Well hey! that's all i need :roll: One of the supervisors already teases me about the goats.. all I need is for him to know what my email is! LOL!


:hug: Aww sorry :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

now to type out the email and make it sound good.. hmm...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> :hug: Aww sorry :lol:


as you laugh :roll: 
LOL! No, I don't care too much.. but still...


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> as you laugh :roll:
> LOL! No, I don't care too much.. but still...


:hug:  :hug: :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I don't care about your laughing! LOL! I meant the guys I work with


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

so laugh away Emma! :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

You sure? I'm allowed to laugh? Lol...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok.. what do I add to this??

" ***This is being sent to ALL of my contacts. Sorry if it does not obtain to you***

Hello all,
I have changed my email to [email protected]
This email will be in use for only a short time longer...."


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> You sure? I'm allowed to laugh? Lol...


ROFL!! I suppose


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> ROFL!! I suppose


:ROFL: :slapfloor: :laugh: :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!! :slapfloor:


----------



## nchen7

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Ok.. what do I add to this??
> 
> " ***This is being sent to ALL of my contacts. Sorry if it does not obtain to you***
> 
> Hello all,
> I have changed my email to [email protected]
> This email will be in use for only a short time longer...."


pertain, as opposed to obtain...

you add something like "please contact me via email noted as I will be cancelling this current email shortly and will no longer be able to receive your message"

and keep that email going for a short while, but set it so all messages automatically forward to your other email. ppl tend to just hit the "reply" button most of the time, so they'll eventually learn.

oh, also, when you're sending the email out, make sure all the contacts are bcc'ed, in case people don't want others to see their email. I can't remember if gmail allows that or not, but if you need to put a sender, just put your new email address.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Awesome that you SOO much!!


----------



## nchen7

np. I spend better part of my days writing annoying work/professional emails.... lol. you get used to speaking in that kind of "language"


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! I would imagine! :laugh:


----------



## goathiker

Maybe it would be good to forward the message from the new e-mail to the old before sending it out. That way the new e-mail link is right there on the page to be saved even if links are disabled in someone's inbox.


----------



## caprine crazy

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> If he says anything to anyone at work about it I'm gonna punch him! LOL! I know he will say something to me when I see him next! LOL!


Usually when guys do that, that means they like you.


----------



## goathiker

I thought it was because they are annoying scraps that take forever to grow up


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's a good idea Jill.. 

He is a big flirt Kayla  and I try not to pay him much mind lol! He is worse at work :roll:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL Jill!

It's like the saying "boys are like trees.. Takes 50 years for them to grow up" lol!


----------



## caprine crazy

Lol!!


----------



## nchen7

or, send out the email from the new email and saying your old email is no longer in use, and to pls use this one going forward. again, keep everyone bcc'ed...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! 
Boys :roll:

I'm glad D**** isn't like that


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nchen7 said:


> or, send out the email from the new email and saying your old email is no longer in use, and to pls use this one going forward. again, keep everyone bcc'ed...


Ok, thanks


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok so this look ok??


----------



## Scottyhorse

Sounds good to me. 

Ponies and goats? LOL :ROFL: It is kinda cute though


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks 

LOL! Yah, I know, I know :roll:


----------



## Scottyhorse

My neighbor just shocked my dog with a shock collar, lol. Trying to get him to stop chasing cars and trucks!


----------



## NubianFan

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> That's a good idea Jill..
> 
> He is a big flirt Kayla  and I try not to pay him much mind lol! He is worse at work :roll:


 I was gonna say that text conversation sounded very much like flirting on his part to me.


----------



## NubianFan

I went on a shopping spree! I got my daughter a brand new still in the plastic aluminum baseball bat at habitat for humanity for $6. I guess a store donated them because it still had the manufacturers suggested retail price sticker on it of $19.78. I found her a used but in good shape soft ball for 25 cents. 
Then I went to wal mart and got myself a sweater coat thinga ma bob for $20 and a clearance bed in a bad set with comforter, shams, sheets, pillowcases and dust ruffle for $35. Then I bought myself two pair of short set pjs for $9 each and some fuzzy socks with no slip bottoms. FUN!!


----------



## Emzi00

Fuzzy socks


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yes Leslie, very much so! LOL! He is always flirting with me at work! 
and he always knows when I'm aggravated lol! cause he will ask me what's wring then just get weird to make me laugh lol!

but I don't like him.. He's just a guy-friend at work and that's it.. I texted him cause he called me to see if I would take his GF's shift.. thinking I should have just left a message when I had called (I HATE leaving messages!) and not have texted him! He has been texting me all day!

Oh I love fuzzy socks leslie! I'm wearing some now!


----------



## NubianFan

You love pjs too!!! Probably just not the short set ones.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yes, yes I do! Lol!

No.. I don't wear shorts.. Even in the summer... It's rare to see me in them lol!


----------



## Emzi00

I'm thinking that the next time I take pictures of Billie set up I'm going to be wearing pjs and mud boots :laugh:


----------



## Scottyhorse

I also don't wear shorts very often. But I do have this one pair thats super cute  Lol.


----------



## NubianFan

One pair is purple background and has all sorts of different fluffy sheep on it and the other the top is black and has a squirrel and he says "I am nuts for fall." then the shorts have acorns and leaves on them


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

The roof is almost done, just a few more boards, then I have to clean up the pen a bit and it will be done!  And it didnt cost me a dime, thats the best part!  I'll put up pictures soon, right now i'm debating if I want to paint it or not (since I used scrap plywood, and it's not all the same color), but it's funtional and sturdy, mostly all that counts 

Got pretty much all the does bred, but I'm still waiting on Babette.... anytime now Miss Babette, we're all waiting! :lol:

My internet wasnt working at all this morning so I called att, and got the worst lady ever, she was so rude and nasty, and she wouldnt let me talk to her superviser, so....I hung up on her and called back and got this wonderfully nice lady, and my internet works again Yaaayyy! :stars: I did have to be on hold for like 2 hours while she fixed it though, and I was almost late for work, but it works now, so yeah!


----------



## NubianFan

I could live in shorts and sandals, I am so hot natured.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> I'm thinking that the next time I take pictures of Billie set up I'm going to be wearing pjs and mud boots :laugh:


ROFL!! You have to!! Haha!

Oh very cute Leslie! 

I have a few pairs of shorts that I wear out sometimes but that's about it lol!


----------



## Emzi00

:wahoo: Yay! Lacie! :dance:


----------



## Scottyhorse

I get cold even when it's 110 outside. Seems I am almost always cold..


----------



## Scottyhorse

In fact I am cold right now!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, miss me Emma?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm like always cold too lol


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Lol, miss me Emma?


Yes................ a lot........


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I get cold a lot too, I'm famous for wearing a sweater/hoodie all the time, even in the middle of summer  I swear I set a trend in my town too, I've been doing it for so long that the last time I was at the rodeo 70% of everyone there was in a sweater, even though it was about 105 degrees outside


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Yes................ a lot........


Lol, well prepare to be sad for a bit again, because I am bound and determined to finish that kid house! 
Be back in a bit


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Lol, well prepare to be sad for a bit again, because I am bound and determined to finish that kid house!
> Be back in a bit


But.... but.... :tears:  :tear: :tears:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol! Poor Emma!


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Lol! Poor Emma!


:laugh: Yeah...
Didn't you know I'm like a bottle kid?I need my Lacie... :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Aww Emma! Lol.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I think we know who will be moving to Cali when she's old enough! LOL!! :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> I think we know who will be moving to Cali when she's old enough! LOL!! :ROFL:


:ROFL: :slapfloor: :laugh: I wonder how you could've known... :lol: jk.... maybe....


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> :ROFL: :slapfloor: :laugh: I wonder how you could've known... :lol: jk.... maybe....


:slapfloor: :ROFL: More specifically Penn Valley... LOL!!!


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> :slapfloor: :ROFL: More specifically Penn Valley... LOL!!!


Pfffft... no....  probably the town over.... so I don't seem _that_ weird... :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> Pfffft... no....  probably the town over.... so I don't seem _that_ weird... :lol:


 mmm.. Yeah... Not weird at all... Heck no.. :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

No... I'll just go visit... then leave.... maybe....


----------



## goathiker

So...Rough and Ready or Smartsville? Not much choice out there. Hope you like sand, heat, tumbleweeds, and sagebrush...a little culture shock maybe?


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh: Too funny Jill :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol Emma! Your too funny


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> So...Rough and Ready or Smartsville? Not much choice out there. Hope you like sand, heat, tumbleweeds, and sagebrush...a little culture shock maybe?


Sorta like out here. Tumbleweed city at our house!!! They make up the majority of our fence now


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Lol Emma! Your too funny


Who me?! :lol: Did you not hear about the trip I'm taking when I turn 18? I'm leaving here(thank goodness) and driving around the country... I have NH penciled in   And Lacie wants me to bring her a potato from Idaho..


----------



## Scottyhorse

Arg! WASHINGTON is the potato capitol!! Not Idaho!!! Lol. Sorry. It's the truth!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! Sounds like fun! Hey stop in when you hit NH 

Oh and I want a potato too!


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> Arg! WASHINGTON is the potato capitol!! Not Idaho!!! Lol. Sorry. It's the truth!


Well.. tell Lacie that! She wants one from Idaho that I have to pull straight out of the ground... it's worth it..


----------



## goathiker

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> LOL! Sounds like fun! Hey stop in when you hit NH
> 
> Oh and I want a potato too!


Absolutely the truth. Idaho is the Sugar Beet factory.


----------



## NubianFan

Desert scares me.... There just isnt enough water....


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> LOL! Sounds like fun! Hey stop in when you hit NH
> 
> Oh and I want a potato too!


No, I'm just going to drive to NH for nothing :roll: Of course I will 

I'll have to ship the potato... NH is in the beginning of the trip.. California is at the end.. and I'd be going to Idaho a bit before Cali...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> No, I'm just going to drive to NH for nothing :roll: Of course I will  I'll have to ship the potato... NH is in the beginning of the trip.. California is at the end.. and I'd be going to Idaho a bit before Cali...


LOL! Well it's a pretty state  lol!

Sounds good to me lol!!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Stop in Wa, too


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

You can pick up a goat or two for me on the way


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> Stop in Wa, too


Planned on it... My uncle lives out there... :lol: I guess I could visit you too...


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> You can pick up a goat or two for me on the way


Maybe... as long as I don't have to pay for it... :ROFL:


----------



## goathiker

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> You can pick up a goat or two for me on the way


Dex is going in lock down


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> Planned on it... My uncle lives out there... :lol: I guess I could visit you too...


You guess?!? Hey, am I chopped liver or somethin?!?! 

*huffs away*

:lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Maybe... as long as I don't have to pay for it... :ROFL:


LOL! Awe! You wouldn't buy me one?! Lol!! :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> Dex is going in lock down


ROFL!! Can't I just 'borrow' him?? *bats eyes* pwetty pweas?? 
:ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> You guess?!? Hey, am I chopped liver or somethin?!?!
> 
> *huffs away*
> 
> :lol:


Yeah, I guess... :ROFL:
I actually like liver.... it's not that bad...


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Dex is going in lock down


You can come 'hide him' at my place after I get the Togg :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol! That's so gross Emma!


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> LOL! Awe! You wouldn't buy me one?! Lol!! :ROFL:


Nahh.. I'd buy you some earrings.. :slapfloor:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> Yeah, I guess... :ROFL:
> I actually like liver.... it's not that bad...


Meanie! :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> You can come 'hide him' at my place after I get the Togg :lol:


No!! He needs to 'hide' here!! *sniffles* pretty please! With a cherry on top?!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Nahh.. I'd buy you some earrings.. :slapfloor:


Haha!! :slapfloor: :ROFL: that works!  :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Well, Jill, I for one will not be attempting to hide your Dex anywhere.. :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Emzi00 said:


> Well, Jill, I for one will not be attempting to hide your Dex anywhere.. :lol:


Only cause you'd rather hide Cedar


----------



## Emzi00

goathiker said:


> Only cause you'd rather hide Cedar


Maybe... :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Dex is so cool though! He is a peeper! LOL! He can go on stalking adventures with you!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Man! My alarm went off and woke me up from the good part of my dream!  I HATE when that happens!


Oh me too!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh well.. Maybe I'll have the dream again tonight.. Not that it happens often.. But sometimes I will finish a dream the next night lol


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Texaslass said:


> Fried pickles???!!! :shocked:


Oh yeah, they're the best thing since sliced bread. Actually, they're the best thing period.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> thanks nchen7!
> 
> I think I will.. it will just be so weird.. lol!
> 
> by accts for the P&G one i meant like here, other goat forums, my website, herd manager site.. stuff like that... Things I plan to have for a long while...


What's herd manager site???


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I use Easy Keeper to keep all my herd info in  like who's bred to who, what shots they got and when, when they are due for things.. Stuff like that  and then, when I sell a goat I just print it all off and give it to the buyer instead of writing it all down or something  works well  plus it has all their registration info in there too


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> So...Rough and Ready or Smartsville? Not much choice out there. Hope you like sand, heat, tumbleweeds, and sagebrush...a little culture shock maybe?


 You forgot the loads of manzanita, clay dirt, and rocks  I'd live in either of the two than live in North San Juan again! Or in Nevada City, off Starduster, or Newtown Road, no thank you, you couldnt pay me to live there again! Nothing but rocks, brush and no water.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> I'm thinking that the next time I take pictures of Billie set up I'm going to be wearing pjs and mud boots :laugh:


Me too


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh: Welcome back Lacie.. er, cuddly... did you enjoy our conversation we had while you were gone? :slapfloor:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Alright, I caught up with you all. 

Now, I'm on a search for a registered Oberhasli doe/doeling, there was quite a few does for sale a few hours away from me about 2 weeks ago, and now that I decided to roll with entire Oberhasli thing, theres none to be found, I even went to great lengths to look at a ton of websites, and the conformation just isnt there, it frightens me actually!  The only ones that I like is Vanjust, Udderly Crazy, and some other one, I forgot the name of it though, but I dont want to ship them to me (I mean maybe in the spring I will, but not now...) :GAAH:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Me too


ROFL!! Haha!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Alright, I caught up with you all.  Now, I'm on a search for a registered Oberhasli doe/doeling, there was quite a few does for sale a few hours away from me about 2 weeks ago, and now that I decided to roll with entire Oberhasli thing, theres none to be found, I even went to great lengths to look at a ton of websites, and the conformation just isnt there, it frightens me actually!  The only ones that I like is Vanjust, Udderly Crazy, and some other one, I forgot the name of it though, but I dont want to ship them to me (I mean maybe in the spring I will, but not now...) :GAAH:


I'm gonna get some pictures of the ones around here at shows next year to scare y'all! Haha!


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I'm gonna get some pictures of the ones around here at shows next year to scare y'all! Haha!


:laugh: I will too.. we've got some cruddy ones here...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> :laugh: Welcome back Lacie.. er, cuddly... did you enjoy our conversation we had while you were gone? :slapfloor:


Yeah actually I did! :ROFL:

As far as the potato thing goes, I don't care if Idaho is known for their "sugar beets" *gag, choke, bleh* I WANT AN IDAHO RUSSET POTATO FROM IDAHO! :slapfloor: 
Oh and Emma, be a dear and add Wisconsin to your list, and bring me back a cheese wheel, I'll pay for it and everything.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL Lacie! Picky much


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I use Easy Keeper to keep all my herd info in  like who's bred to who, what shots they got and when, when they are due for things.. Stuff like that  and then, when I sell a goat I just print it all off and give it to the buyer instead of writing it all down or something  works well  plus it has all their registration info in there too


Ohhhhhh cool! Googling...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> :laugh: I will too.. we've got some cruddy ones here...


Lol! We can play "who has the worst Obers!?" ROFL!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> :laugh: I will too.. we've got some cruddy ones here...


Agreed!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Ohhhhhh cool! Googling...


I will warn you.. It's pricey!
I'm a beata tester so I got it free.. But we(the testers) have to try all the new features and deal with all the glitches lol! But it's worth it IMO


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I will warn you.. It's pricey!
> I'm a beata tester so I got it free.. But we(the testers) have to try all the new features and deal with all the glitches lol! But it's worth it IMO


Ohhhh ewwww...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

No, no no! I dont want to see those goats! I'll have nightmares! :lol: Ok, you can show me, I was never an oberhasli person before, so if you can put a herd name with those goats, I'll know who to avoid


----------



## NubianFan

I have on sheepy jammies...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Why don't you all just write that stuff down on charts? What happens if the site crashes and wipes out all your stuff? Then what?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Ohhhh ewwww...


LOL! It is worth the price IMO if you have more then a handful of goats.. But for only a few... Not really lol! Unless you get the basic plan..


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Yeah actually I did! :ROFL:
> 
> As far as the potato thing goes, I don't care if Idaho is known for their "sugar beets" *gag, choke, bleh* I WANT AN IDAHO RUSSET POTATO FROM IDAHO! :slapfloor:
> Oh and Emma, be a dear and add Wisconsin to your list, and bring me back a cheese wheel, I'll pay for it and everything.


:ROFL:
I will get you that potato.. :lol:
So my uncle is a farmer and one time I was over there and my cousin told me that sugar beets taste good so I grabbed one and ate a bite of it :lol: it tasted like dirt... just had to share that weird story..
But Lacie.. I'm not even going by Wisconsin.. Must I list the order of states?? Okay, Michigan, NH, NC, Florida, Arkansas, Texas, Idaho, Washington, Oregon, then California... do you see how I can not fit Wisconsin in? :ROFL:
If I missed somebody let me know...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> No, no no! I dont want to see those goats! I'll have nightmares! :lol: Ok, you can show me, I was never an oberhasli person before, so if you can put a herd name with those goats, I'll know who to avoid


LOL! I don't know the herd names for Obers around here.. Don't care too lol!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> I have on sheepy jammies...


Yaaayy! Lol, I'm on my bed... in dirty clothes....with my boots on..... :ROFL: I have to wash everything anyway


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Why don't you all just write that stuff down on charts? What happens if the site crashes and wipes out all your stuff? Then what?


Well, then I'm in trouble!  lol! No, I try to keep up with it on my word doc too.. Just to keep my mom happy lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! What about driving through the states to get to the other ones..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

But.....but.... Michigan is RIGHT next to Wisconsin!  :mecry:


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> LOL! What about driving through the states to get to the other ones..


I'll make you a chart tomorrow if it helps... yeah, I'll be driving through states... just not making a stop


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> But.....but.... Michigan is RIGHT next to Wisconsin!  :mecry:


Wisconsin is right next to the UP... I won't be driving through the UP... I'd be going through either Ohio or Indiana... :hug: I'm sorry...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> I'll make you a chart tomorrow if it helps... yeah, I'll be driving through states... just not making a stop


LOL! Sounds good


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> But.....but.... Michigan is RIGHT next to Wisconsin!  :mecry:


Yes, but she's going to spend so much time with me and like me so much in person that you'll be lucky if she even goes to CA, let alone WI on the way.  I'm just that loveable

Good news! Now that I have a farm name and it's been a month or so, I might finally have worked up the courage to ask my parents about a website!


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> LOL! Sounds good


:laugh: Yeah, just more work for me :roll:


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Yes, but she's going to spend so much time with me and like me so much in person that you'll be lucky if she even goes to CA, let alone WI on the way.  I'm just that loveable
> 
> Good news! Now that I have a farm name and it's been a month or so, I might finally have worked up the courage to ask my parents about a website!


:laugh: I'll make it to Cali...

That sounds like fun... about as much fun as me having to tell my parents about my website in the relatively near future...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

These are the charts I have, and i am sorry if the pis are tiny, and yellow.... I dont like this phone.....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Those are too blurry to read lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Yes, but she's going to spend so much time with me and like me so much in person that you'll be lucky if she even goes to CA, let alone WI on the way.  I'm just that loveable Good news! Now that I have a farm name and it's been a month or so, I might finally have worked up the courage to ask my parents about a website!


ROFL!!

That's cool! Hope they say yes!


----------



## NubianFan

I have potatoes and cheese in Arkansas... and beets for that matter....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well then, why bother, the pics turned out so tiny! :GAAH: :angry:

That's fine Emma, I'll just send somebody else to get me a cheese wheel  That's all I asked for, for my birthday, and everyone thought I was joking and didn't get one...... They should have known better, is all I have to say about that! :lol:


----------



## nchen7

you think there are some scary looking goats? i'm going to see if I can take some pictures of the stuff we have here. I know mine are cute, but my doe in milk has one of the better udders I've seen. scary!


----------



## NubianFan

What kind of cheese do you like Lacie. I bought some imported Irish Cheddar from Sam's club of all places and it was so GOOD.
Kerry Gold Dubliner


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well then, why bother, the pics turned out so tiny! :GAAH: :angry: That's fine Emma, I'll just send somebody else to get me a cheese wheel  That's all I asked for, for my birthday, and everyone thought I was joking and didn't get one...... They should have known better, is all I have to say about that! :lol:


I'll ship you one for Christmas  :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

There is an registered Ober buck here who is nice looking I think. He is the first I have seen here though, buck or doe.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nchen7 said:


> you think there are some scary looking goats? i'm going to see if I can take some pictures of the stuff we have here. I know mine are cute, but my doe in milk has one of the better udders I've seen. scary!


LOL! I should get a pic of one on my calendar lol!


----------



## nchen7

ok....next time I see goats driving around, i'll stop, be creepy and take some pictures. lol.


----------



## nchen7

ok...bed time for me. nite nite all!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! Yay we made a stalker out of you!  :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> LOL! Yay we made a stalker out of you!  :lol:


:laugh: Hehe!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! :hi5: good work ladies  :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

Night guys  Bed time..


----------



## NubianFan

I just listened to "who are you when I am not looking" by Blake Shelton and "woman like you" by Lee Brice.


----------



## NubianFan

Night Emma and NChen7


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Good songs  I love country 

Night guys 

I should head to bed too.. I have to work at 12.. But have some errands to run before then..


----------



## NubianFan

Errands are overrated!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Agreed but I have checks to cash! Lol! Have been so busy haven't gotten to the bank!


----------



## NubianFan

Cashing checks is important. I haven't' gotten my travel check from work yet, they are officially two days late with it now... :eyeroll:


----------



## NubianFan

Night Skyla


----------



## ksalvagno

Emzi00 said:


> Wisconsin is right next to the UP... I won't be driving through the UP... I'd be going through either Ohio or Indiana... :hug: I'm sorry...


If you go through Ohio, then you can stop by and say hi to me!


----------



## ksalvagno

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Alright, I caught up with you all.
> 
> Now, I'm on a search for a registered Oberhasli doe/doeling, there was quite a few does for sale a few hours away from me about 2 weeks ago, and now that I decided to roll with entire Oberhasli thing, theres none to be found, I even went to great lengths to look at a ton of websites, and the conformation just isnt there, it frightens me actually!  The only ones that I like is Vanjust, Udderly Crazy, and some other one, I forgot the name of it though, but I dont want to ship them to me (I mean maybe in the spring I will, but not now...) :GAAH:


Too bad you aren't close to Ohio. Tom Rucker of Buttin' Heads has some beautiful Oberhasli's.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ksalvagno said:


> Too bad you aren't close to Ohio. Tom Rucker of Buttin' Heads has some beautiful Oberhasli's.


He has beautiful Nigerians too! :drool:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Night Skyla


Night 

That's annoying about your check!


----------



## ksalvagno

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> He has beautiful Nigerians too! :drool:


Yes he does. But it was his wife, Sue, who got them to be where they are now. Unfortunately, Sue passed away. So Tom is now keeping a smaller herd of both types.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yes I hear that.. So sad


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I use Easy Keeper to keep all my herd info in  like who's bred to who, what shots they got and when, when they are due for things.. Stuff like that  and then, when I sell a goat I just print it all off and give it to the buyer instead of writing it all down or something  works well  plus it has all their registration info in there too


Whatever this thing is you speak of, I must have!! If there's more to know about it, like how can I get it if the awesome program it sounds like, can you PM me?  
I have been having such a time getting all that sort of stuff written down in a legible fashion. :GAAH: I really want to keep good records.


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Yeah actually I did! :ROFL:
> 
> As far as the potato thing goes, I don't care if Idaho is known for their "sugar beets" *gag, choke, bleh* I WANT AN IDAHO RUSSET POTATO FROM IDAHO! :slapfloor:
> Oh and Emma, be a dear and add Wisconsin to your list, and bring me back a cheese wheel, I'll pay for it and everything.


Cheese, :drool: Bring us a few dozen of those too, will ya Emma?  we go through so much cheese around here it's shocking....


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Wisconsin is right next to the UP... I won't be driving through the UP... I'd be going through either Ohio or Indiana... :hug: I'm sorry...


But, but.... :tears: I want my cheese too! 

What in the world is UP?


----------



## NubianFan

I thought you made cheese Sarah?


----------



## NubianFan

Texaslass said:


> But, but.... :tears: I want my cheese too!
> 
> What in the world is UP?


 UP is the Upper Peninsula of Michigan. Where the Yoopers live. I used to have a good friend from up there. I sure miss him.


----------



## Texaslass

Well, I can make mozzarella, and soft cheese dips and stuff, it I've yet to make a good cheddar, plus we haven't had all that much milk to work with this year. We're milking three goats, and were always making yogurt and kefir, and cooking with it and giving it to friends, so there's not a lot left for chees making. Last few weeks their production has dropped a lot- I was going to ask Lacie what I could do about that- so we actually had to buy some milk! 
Next year we
L hopefully have six does in milk, then maybe I can really make some cheese! :yum: 
And anyway, Wisconsin cheese is just really good! :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

I have to say I have NEVER had a better cheddar than that Kerry Gold Dubliner...


----------



## Texaslass

So this morning it was raining cats and dogs, but the goats should've been just fine (event though it was not my turn to do chores and milk, I was fairly sure they were fine), so I went about my business for a while. Then I thought I'd sit down for a minute and read or something, so I went too my room and as I kicked off my shoes, I looked out the window and what do you know, my little ND doe was standing out in the freezing rain! :GAAH:
So I had to bundle up (it was pretty cool) and run out there with a towel and dry her off, silly thing.

There's two barns, so usually even the cowardly ones have somewhere to go, but today one of the big girls decided to kick little Ella out of the second barn and keep it all to herself, and since all the rest were in the other barn, Ella just went out in the rain.  She's a sweet little thing, but I wish she had more guts sometimes.


----------



## Texaslass

Idk why I'm writing so much, I'm dead tired. I think I'm addle brained. :crazy: I need to go to sleep. :lol: :wave: We drove a lot today, and it was raining all day, so Idk maybe that has something to do with my stupor.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> Whatever this thing is you speak of, I must have!! If there's more to know about it, like how can I get it if the awesome program it sounds like, can you PM me?  I have been having such a time getting all that sort of stuff written down in a legible fashion. :GAAH: I really want to keep good records.


I will send you the link tomorrow  
I love using it 

If I don't get it to you by this time tomorrow remind me  I should though lol!


----------



## NubianFan

silly girl , big bullies picking on her...


----------



## caprine crazy

Emzi00 said:


> :ROFL:
> I will get you that potato.. :lol:
> So my uncle is a farmer and one time I was over there and my cousin told me that sugar beets taste good so I grabbed one and ate a bite of it :lol: it tasted like dirt... just had to share that weird story..
> But Lacie.. I'm not even going by Wisconsin.. Must I list the order of states?? Okay, Michigan, NH, NC, Florida, Arkansas, Texas, Idaho, Washington, Oregon, then California... do you see how I can not fit Wisconsin in? :ROFL:
> If I missed somebody let me know...


Me! You missed me! Just come down south a little to Indianapolis. I'd be willing to meet ya there. Ooo, we could go to the mall, or the state fair (if you come in August) there's goats at the State Fair ya know, or go to a NASCAR race (I hate nascar, but we are the cross roads of america) or a football game (as long as its not the Colts((I don't like them since they got ridd of Manning)) or Patriots).....


----------



## Texaslass

THANK you Skyla!! I saw later as I was catching up that you have to pay for it? So maybe I can't do it, but I would still like to see!  I'm just writing everything I do with the goats right now in a calendar I got from NDGA when I joined a while back. It's not very legible..... 
Ok, I seriously need to go, good night everyone!


----------



## NubianFan

Night everyone, I am going to hit the hay,... er ,...um mattress....


----------



## usamagoat

well! i just came back from school not fair i wanna sleep to


----------



## nchen7

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> LOL! Yay we made a stalker out of you!  :lol:


i already stalk goats around the island...I just haven't stopped to take pictures. ok....maybe I just lurk then. hehe


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hahah!! :ROFL:


----------



## nchen7

there are various places that have goats out most days, my bf knows to slow down so I can look at them. LOL! everyone needs copper. I just want to jump out and bolus everyone. hahahaha!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha!! That's too funny!!


----------



## caprine crazy

ksalvagno said:


> If you go through Ohio, then you can stop by and say hi to me!


And if she goes through Indiana, she can come see me!!!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Morning everyone!


----------



## NubianFan

Y'all I feel awful today.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Aww, how come?


----------



## NubianFan

I. Dont know, joint aches, muscle aches, feel exhausted. Feels very much like I did before I was medicated for my thyroid. But I have been taking my meds regularly like I should.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Aww :hug: Some sort of virus, maybe?


----------



## NubianFan

Dunno I suppose it is possible. I neex to go back to the doctor and have more bloodwork drawn. They still may not have my thyroid meds at the right level.


----------



## ksalvagno

I hope you can get that straightened out Leslie. It is terrible when you constantly feel like crap.


----------



## NubianFan

Yeah I am 41 and really cant remember the last time I really felt good. I have better days and worse days but a completely good day has been at the very least several months back


----------



## nchen7

hopefully you can find the right balance with your meds, and you can have many good days soon!


----------



## Emzi00

I just walked to the library in the rain... and I had to stay at a corner for like ten minutes waiting to cross the street... Oh well...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Thats cruddy Emma! I found this doe, that I'm sure everyone will love, unfortunatly.... she's old and probably retired :GAAH: But look at that udder  I found semen from her grandsire, so I would definatly use him on any Obie does I buy! 

http://caloakgoats.com/oberhasli/index.php/reference-does/special-k


----------



## Emzi00

Wow Lacie! That Ober looks nothing like what we have around here :lol: But dang! That's a nice goat!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: I bet, I've been looking at tons of websites, and I havent found anything that jumped out and grabbed me like this doe  I looked at White-Haven's oberhaslis and wasnt impressed, so the udder and conformation definately came from the Clovertop side!


----------



## nchen7

holy udders batman!


----------



## Emzi00

Holy udders batman? :laugh:


----------



## Emzi00

Pssst... Lacie...You should go critique those doelings...


----------



## nchen7

I dunno. slowly going crazy at my desk job..... 1-2-3-4-5-6-SWITCH!


----------



## Emzi00

Maybe I could go judge those doelings... I'm kinda afraid to... I failed epically last time...


----------



## goathiker

Opinions please...

This FF http://barnowlgoats.com/drusilla/ is being bred to this buck http://barnowlgoats.com/here-be-goats-kua-manhattan/

Thinking about a doeling for Peeps...The slight line breeding would be on Tach Lach and Medicine Man.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Look up Clovertop's Hazelnut Koriander......that udder......  I'm gonna have to ask some of "my people" on how I would go about getting a doe from Clovertop's.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Lacie, that is a NICE Ober! Surprisingly, we have nice Oberhaslis over in my neck of the woods. Have you seen Waillatpu's (sp) Alpines? Well, ALL of their goats are amazing!


----------



## Texaslass

Hello everyone! (Said in a very Eeyore way)
Critiques from us??  You're the professional, Jill! 

Besides, just the header picture there freaked me out; all those velociraptors staring at me- *shudder*


----------



## Scottyhorse

Jill our internet SUCKS today so I am not able to load the links, sorry  Grr.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> Opinions please...
> 
> This FF http://barnowlgoats.com/drusilla/ is being bred to this buck http://barnowlgoats.com/here-be-goats-kua-manhattan/
> 
> Thinking about a doeling for Peeps...The slight line breeding would be on Tach Lach and Medicine Man.


I like how both of them are put together, and the udder consistancy on both sides, I like the udders on the bucks side better than the does side. The kids should turn out pretty good


----------



## Texaslass

Anyone else feel like punching everyone they know in the face today?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Scottyhorse said:


> Lacie, that is a NICE Ober! Surprisingly, we have nice Oberhaslis over in my neck of the woods. Have you seen Waillatpu's (sp) Alpines? Well, ALL of their goats are amazing!


Yes, I have seen them, very nice Alpines


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Texaslass said:


> Anyone else feel like punching everyone they know in the face today?


Hmmm.... No, can't say I feel that way today, ask again tomorrow or something


----------



## Texaslass

Lacie's seen every dairy goat farm website there is, Sydney!


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Hmmm.... No, can't say I feel that way today, ask again tomorrow or something


Well, I didn't mean you guys! Don't everyone leave because of me!


----------



## Scottyhorse

I have a terrible cramp in my right calf right now, just want it to go away!!

Sarah, maybe right now I feel like punching people in the face cuz it hurts so much!!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Wow, I just said 'cuz'  What's wrong with me? I never say that!


----------



## Texaslass

You should try drinking some water, sometimes that helps -I think. It hasn't happened to me in a long time.


----------



## Texaslass

What's wrong with saying cuz?!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Eat bananas or something high in potassium, leg cramps is a potassium deficiency.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Because, it's not an actual word, and it is not correct in spelling


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Eat bananas or something high in potassium, leg cramps is a potassium deficiency.


I would, can't have sugar though. Puke city for me if I do. :GAAH:


----------



## goathiker

Or this FF with same buck http://barnowlgoats.com/barnowl-quill/


----------



## goathiker

Try a spoonful of mustard Sydney. It helps for night cramps.


----------



## Texaslass

Scottyhorse said:


> Because, it's not an actual word, and it is not correct in spelling


Ummm, and you care? :lol: Lol, no I'm usually really careful about spelling things right and all too. But for some reason on here my spelling and grammar go downhill fast.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Jill, I like Quill better than Drusilla. Quill has a better front end, more femeninity, length, blending, and she looks a bit more uphill than drusilla too. Quill does have less depth, but she'll most likely get more when she freshens again.

So if dairy character, femeninity and style are what your after, go with Quill
If body size, and depth is what your after, go with Drusilla


----------



## nchen7

Texaslass said:


> Anyone else feel like punching everyone they know in the face today?


OH! that's me!!! (not TGS friends tho). I think it's b/c it's "that" time of month maybe?


----------



## nchen7

Quill is so long!


----------



## goathiker

And Quill would avoid those nasty frosted noses taking over my herd...

Quill's only 5 months in that pic she's got a lot of growing to do.


----------



## nchen7

frosted noses?


----------



## goathiker

Yeah the roan markings on ears and noses that come from the Nubians...Once you let them in, they slowly take over your whole herd. Pretty soon, there isn't a solid colored face out there. I think they make 'em look like mules.


----------



## nchen7

ooh! I see. thanks! always learn something from you


----------



## Emzi00

So Lacie, how bad did I fail judging this time?? :ROFL:


----------



## goathiker

Lacie, I found an old Specialty http://oberhasli.net/specialties/nw_or.htm


----------



## Emzi00

Did everybody leave when I came back? :tears:


----------



## Texaslass

I got distracted, that's all.


----------



## goathiker

I'm gonna run down to the gas station. I'll be back in about 10 minutes.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I just decided it was time to actually get ready for the day. I was clothed, but I looked like a zombie who had a bad nights sleep :ROFL:


----------



## Texaslass

I know how you feel! I've been holed up in my room most of the day, trying to ignore life.
It's not working very well, though. It's a beautiful day and I need to be out in it working, just don't want to! :angry:


----------



## Texaslass

nchen7 said:


> OH! that's me!!! (not TGS friends tho). I think it's b/c it's "that" time of month maybe?


No, not that, just this and that, you know.


----------



## Emzi00

Anyone want to be my therapist for the day?


----------



## Texaslass

I'll be yours if you'll be mine! :lol: Deal? :hi5:


----------



## Emzi00

Deal! :hi5: :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

I just realized that I'm really hungry!  maybe that's whats wrong with me.... Brb!


----------



## Emzi00

I'm hungry too!  I need food...


----------



## Scottyhorse

I know that I get crabby when I'm hungry! Lol! 

Carolina looks like she's coming into heat today, yipee!  Time to email the lady who has Carolina's future boyfriend


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Nice Oberhasli does, thanks Jill  I couldnt help myself but laugh when I saw the Jr. Does and how they were set up/not cooperating :lol: 

Emma, you did an awesome job with the judging :thumbup:


----------



## goathiker

Even better, Susan Phillips is a very no nonsense matter of fact person. She would not approve of their behavior.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hey Jill, did you ever get the weights on the feed?


----------



## goathiker

I'll get that now, I'm still asleep today.


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> I'll get that now, I'm still asleep today.


I totally understand that feeling sometimes! :roll:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Emma, you did an awesome job with the judging :thumbup:


You're serious? :ROFL: It didn't seem that good..


----------



## goathiker

1 cup of Noble Goat = 6ozs.
1 cup of COB = 5ozs.


----------



## Emzi00

I need real food.. frosting isn't cutting it... brb


----------



## Scottyhorse

Thanks Jill!  Now I just need to figure out the Animax weight and how much to feed. I can get the Animax weight tomorrow.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> I need real food.. frosting isn't cutting it... brb


Eew, frosting?


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> I need real food.. frosting isn't cutting it... brb


Bahaha! I know that feeling all too well! I seem to always want sweets and not real food, but sometimes you need it! Lol
And I love frosting....


----------



## goathiker

Sidney, have you seen the Purina Achieve pellets...They are like super high fat without the high protein that causes them to quit eating as much.


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Sidney, have you seen the Purina Achieve pellets...They are like super high fat without the high protein that causes them to quit eating as much.


Um, no, but one of the feed stores does have some sort of supplement that is high in fat.. I was considering buying that, but it is expensive and I don't want them all flabby since I'll be showing them  I would rather start with what I have at home...


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> Eew, frosting?


Yup! 
Lol, I wanted something sweet :lol:


----------



## goathiker

I have a four step feeding program for you Sidney...
1. Put Noble Goat in garbage (or use it up)
2. Buy Purina Strategy GX instead
3. Continue feeding same amounts you're feeding now
4. Watch goats get soft, fluffy, and grow lean muscle


----------



## Scottyhorse

Um quick worming question. I haven't wormed any of the goats in a few months, probably 3 or 4. Non of them have pal gums/eyelids. Was wondering if I should worm them anyways, especially the two new gals. We have safeguard and noromectin.


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> Bahaha! I know that feeling all too well! I seem to always want sweets and not real food, but sometimes you need it! Lol
> And I love frosting....


I feel like I need sweets all the time! :lol: But I haven't eaten a whole lot today.. or at all lately, so I really needed that real food! I had a thing of noodles  :yum:
I love frosting too....


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> I have a four step feeding program for you Sidney...
> 1. Put Noble Goat in garbage (or use it up)
> 2. Buy Purina Strategy GX instead
> 3. Continue feeding same amounts you're feeding now
> 4. Watch goats get soft, fluffy, and grow lean muscle


Sounds good to me. I'll use the Noble Goat up, still have a 50 lb bag left. Also still have the majority of the Animax 50 lb bag left. I have heard that's a real good thing to feed for weight gain, lots of people use it around here.

Regarding step number three, that's what I need help with, lol. Not sure how much to feed.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Thats cruddy Emma! I found this doe, that I'm sure everyone will love, unfortunatly.... she's old and probably retired :GAAH: But look at that udder  I found semen from her grandsire, so I would definatly use him on any Obie does I buy!  http://caloakgoats.com/oberhasli/index.php/reference-does/special-k


Oh my! I love her! Beautiful doe!


----------



## goathiker

Work them up to 1% of their body weight (1lb for 100lbs) and then watch for a few weeks to see if they need more or less.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> Or this FF with same buck http://barnowlgoats.com/barnowl-quill/


I like this doeling better


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Jill, I like Quill better than Drusilla. Quill has a better front end, more femeninity, length, blending, and she looks a bit more uphill than drusilla too. Quill does have less depth, but she'll most likely get more when she freshens again. So if dairy character, femeninity and style are what your after, go with Quill If body size, and depth is what your after, go with Drusilla


Agreed


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> Lacie, I found an old Specialty http://oberhasli.net/specialties/nw_or.htm


Those are slightly scary...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> I need real food.. frosting isn't cutting it... brb


Your so gross Emma!


----------



## goathiker

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Those are slightly scary...


:rofl:


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Work them up to 1% of their body weight (1lb for 100lbs) and then watch for a few weeks to see if they need more or less.


Jeeze that's it? Wow. Should I do a mix of 2/3 noble goat and 1/3 animax?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> :rofl:


LOL!! They are saggy in the fore!


----------



## goathiker

No, just for the basic food. 1lb of Noble Goat then add your supplements to that... so say, 1lb pellets, 1/2lb manna. If they are not finishing their grain, add more pellets and less manna to reduce the protein a bit.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Ok cool. So now I need to figure out how to seperate them all :ROFL:


----------



## Scottyhorse

So this is what I've figured out.. 
For Annie, the Boer (weighs probably 80# but treating as 100) 
2.5 cups of Noble Goat and 1.5 cups of the Animax once daily.
For the two Nigerians (weigh about 50-60 but treating as 75) 2 cups of both Noble Goat and Animax once daily.


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> LOL!! They are saggy in the fore!


I noticed that! Lol, sorta like my poor Danielle!  she does produce a lot though...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> I noticed that! Lol, sorta like my poor Danielle!  she does produce a lot though...


LOL! :slapfloor:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, Sarah, back to your earlier question..... Yes, now I feel like punching people in the face! :angry:


----------



## goathiker

If Barbara Gene doesn't shut up soon, I may go punch her in the face. She WILL be bred to the baby buck not the gorgeous smelly gross buck...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> If Barbara Gene doesn't shut up soon, I may go punch her in the face. She WILL be bred to the baby buck not the gorgeous smelly gross buck...


:slapfloor: :ROFL: That's how my bucks feel about the does I picked for them! :lol:

My goodness, Goober makes the worst sounds ever, the little freak! :lol: Nehru stands by the fence, wanting to be in with Babette and Gracie, and Goober stands by the fence wanting Clarice, then Goober freaks out when he notices that Nehru is standing at the fence and then he trys to fight with Nehru (and the entire time Goober is making the weirdest sounds ever) It's quite a show , and Moon is about ready to find herself in solitary confinement if she doesnt quite trying to kill Gracie through the fence! 

 And today I discovered that my boer doe Wildflower HAS A VOICE! I've only had her like 6 years, and she NOW decides to make a sound! And I hate her voice, boers are worse than Nubians!!! :GAAH:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Lol, Sarah, back to your earlier question..... Yes, now I feel like punching people in the face! :angry:


:laugh: What's up with you?? :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> :laugh: What's up with you?? :lol:


 I was having quite a pleasant day, pretty peaceful here, wasnt much going on..... then everyone had to show up and ruin it with their stupid fighting.
I can tell you more if you want.....


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I was having quite a pleasant day, pretty peaceful here, wasnt much going on..... then everyone had to show up and ruin it with their stupid fighting.
> I can tell you more if you want.....


I want...  :hug:


----------



## Emzi00

So we took our Ch. One test in German class monday... half of the class flunked it... I got 100%… and only six people got A's... and I talked to them and I don't think anyone else got 100%... it makes me feel so smart


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's way cool Emma!!


----------



## Emzi00

Skyla!!!!!!!!!! :wahoo: :dance: :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol!  I feel so loved


----------



## Emzi00

I love the German word schwimmst.. 8 consonants and one vowel... so cool!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

What does it mean???


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Lol!  I feel so loved


Good! Because you are!  :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Good! Because you are!  :hug:


Awe  :hug: thanks


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> What does it mean???


Well, the word/verb schwimmen means to swim, the stem of the word is schwimm, and using the verb conjugation pattern, schwimmst goes with the pronoun du, which is how you informally say you.


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> So we took our Ch. One test in German class monday... half of the class flunked it... I got 100%&#8230; and only six people got A's... and I talked to them and I don't think anyone else got 100%... it makes me feel so smart


That's awesome, Emma!! :dance:


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Lol, Sarah, back to your earlier question..... Yes, now I feel like punching people in the face! :angry:


Yay! Then I'm not the only one! :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Well, the word/verb schwimmen means to swim, the stem of the word is schwimm, and using the verb conjugation pattern, schwimmst goes with the pronoun du, which is how you informally say you.


I'm no wiser. :ROFL: Does that mean that it means you swim? :scratch:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Well, the word/verb schwimmen means to swim, the stem of the word is schwimm, and using the verb conjugation pattern, schwimmst goes with the pronoun du, which is how you informally say you.


Ooohh!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> So we took our Ch. One test in German class monday... half of the class flunked it... I got 100%&#8230; and only six people got A's... and I talked to them and I don't think anyone else got 100%... it makes me feel so smart


Sheesh, you need to tutor me! I am getting a 73% in German class  That's like my worst grade ever.. Besides that I am getting straight A's!


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> I'm no wiser. :ROFL: Does that mean that it means you swim? :scratch:


:ROFL: Du schwimmst means you swim


----------



## Scottyhorse

Scottyhorse said:


> So this is what I've figured out..
> For Annie, the Boer (weighs probably 80# but treating as 100)
> 2.5 cups of Noble Goat and 1.5 cups of the Animax once daily.
> For the two Nigerians (weigh about 50-60 but treating as 75) 2 cups of both Noble Goat and Animax once daily.


So, Annie ate about 3/4 of her ration mix, Betty all of it plus some, and Carolina only 1/2-2/3. Betty and Carolina are the Nigerians, Annie is the Boer.


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> Sheesh, you need to tutor me! I am getting a 73% in German class  That's like my worst grade ever.. Besides that I am getting straight A's!


I got over 100% last marking period in that class  Not sure how much I could help...


----------



## Texaslass

Has anyone here heard of the most incredibly cheesy, weird and stupid tv show from the seventies called The Land of the Lost by any chance?


----------



## Texaslass

I'm guessing Lacie and Jill will have, they're old enough... :laugh:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> I got over 100% last marking period in that class  Not sure how much I could help...


Well obviously you need to come over to my house every day while I do my German course... Gosh Emma!!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Texaslass said:


> Has anyone here heard of the most incredibly cheesy, weird and stupid tv show from the seventies called The Land of the Lost by any chance?


Yes, yes I have :veryangry::mecry:

(Mad and sad faces are because my dad will blast the theme song sometimes over and over again and force us to listen to it :ROFL: )


----------



## NubianFan

I have heard of Land of the Lost but I don't think I ever actually watched it...


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> Well obviously you need to come over to my house every day while I do my German course... Gosh Emma!!


Oh yes, obviously I need to go to the other side of the country everyday :roll:
:lol: If you ever need help and you think I could help just shoot me a PM


----------



## goathiker

Yes, I used to watch Land of the Lost every Saturday Morning.

You girls want me to see if my son in law will tutor you through e-mail. He's a German Soldier stationed here. His accent is unbelievable.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's really cool Jill!


----------



## NubianFan

Hubba hubba your daughter landed a German Soldier eh? Isn't she a crafty one...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Hubba hubba your daughter landed a German Soldier eh? Isn't she a crafty one...


:ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## goathiker

Actually, my oldest son :blue::blue:


----------



## Emzi00

Well, while we're kinda talking about people's husband's.... Lacie... you've never told us anything.....


----------



## NubianFan

So out of curiosity, why is a german soldier stationed here? I guess I didn't know that happened? forgive my ignorance Jill


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Well, while we're kinda talking about people's husband's.... Lacie... you've never told us anything.....


LOL! Nosey much  lol!


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> LOL! Nosey much  lol!


Yep! :ROFL:


----------



## goathiker

Alamangordo Air Force base in New Mexico belongs to the German Air Force. As part of being allies we have a base in Germany to train with them, they have a base here to train with us. They are the only country that has a military base on American soil...


----------



## Texaslass

Scottyhorse said:


> Yes, yes I have :veryangry::mecry:
> 
> (Mad and sad faces are because my dad will blast the theme song sometimes over and over again and force us to listen to it :ROFL: )


:ROFL: that's totally me! Lol, my dad got us started on it, and I think they (my dad and younger siblings) bought and watched ALL THREE SEASONS!! In about a month. :hair: I just stopped coming around, let them watch without me.  I guess it's sort of okay, but it can really get on my nerves after a while. They're watching it tonight. :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

goathiker said:


> Alamangordo Air Force base in New Mexico belongs to the German Air Force. As part of being allies we have a base in Germany to train with them, they have a base here to train with us. They are the only country that has a military base on American soil...


That's really cool, I never knew that. Learn something new everyday


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Yep! :ROFL:


Haha!! :ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: Lol, Emma! Nope, you get to hear nothing! :ROFL:

Ok Jill, I can't decide which one to go with... Cydectin pour-on or the injectable, or ivermectin pour-on or the injectable? I'm looking for one to use on both the cows and goats, and will last longer than the now gone, Valbazen. Plus I was looking and the cows today and one had some lice, so yeah.....

Or would you get something different?


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :lol: Lol, Emma! Nope, you get to hear nothing! :ROFL:


But... but.... :tears:
In a PM? *bats eyes and gives a puppy dog face* pwetty pweaz? :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> But... but.... :tears: In a PM? *bats eyes and gives a puppy dog face* pwetty pweaz? :lol:


Doesn't work :roll: already tried that on her before  :ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: What exactly are you hoping to hear?! :ROFL: 

Hehe, I am pretty cold hearted an immune to the sad faces and puppy eyes


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Hehe, I am pretty cold hearted an immune to the sad faces and puppy eyes


Told ya!


----------



## NubianFan

goathiker said:


> Alamangordo Air Force base in New Mexico belongs to the German Air Force. As part of being allies we have a base in Germany to train with them, they have a base here to train with us. They are the only country that has a military base on American soil...


 I did not know that either. That is cool. You are such a wealth of info Jill, do you constantly read or how did you get so smart?


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Doesn't work :roll: already tried that on her before  :ROFL:


:laugh: Maybe I should just try harder :roll:

Lacie, please? :tears: :tear: :tears: :tear: :tears:


----------



## nchen7

NubianFan said:


> I did not know that either. That is cool. You are such a wealth of info Jill, do you constantly read or how did you get so smart?


RIGHT?!?!? sometimes I want to follow her around like a puppy, just soaking up info! (in a non-creepy way of course.....) hehe


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> :laugh: Maybe I should just try harder :roll: Lacie, please? :tears: :tear: :tears: :tear: :tears:


Hahaha!! :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :lol: What exactly are you hoping to hear?! :ROFL:
> 
> Hehe, I am pretty cold hearted an immune to the sad faces and puppy eyes


How a man could keep up with your craziness? :ROFL: 
And stuff like that 

What about mad faces?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> How a man could keep up with your craziness? :ROFL: And stuff like that  What about mad faces?


Haha!! Emma! Your too funny!! Haha!


----------



## goathiker

Hmm, I mostly use Ivermectin Plus injectable, orally on my goats. The only form of Moxidectin I've used is the horse gel. Here I would choose Ivermectin until it doesn't work anymore...I'm going on 12 years here. Then go to Moxi. By the time it doesn't work, the new Mectin that they are testing might be in use.


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Haha!! Emma! Your too funny!! Haha!


Lacie probably thinks I'm more crazy than funny right now! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:slapfloor: Valid question Emma, I'll give you that


----------



## Texaslass

Emma you forgot to use this cry face:  I think it's more potent.  oh, and this one: :mecry:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> Hmm, I mostly use Ivermectin Plus injectable, orally on my goats. The only form of Moxidectin I've used is the horse gel. Here I would choose Ivermectin until it doesn't work anymore...I'm going on 12 years here. Then go to Moxi. By the time it doesn't work, the new Mectin that they are testing might be in use.


Alrighty then, I'll go with that one


----------



## Texaslass

goathiker said:


> Hmm, I mostly use Ivermectin Plus injectable, orally on my goats. The only form of Moxidectin I've used is the horse gel. Here I would choose Ivermectin until it doesn't work anymore...I'm going on 12 years here. Then go to Moxi. By the time it doesn't work, the new Mectin that they are testing might be in use.


You can give Ivomec plus orally??! Or did you mean something else? Cause I have that right now, and I really hate giving the shots- I'd much rather give it orally if I can.


----------



## NubianFan

Well you know they say opposites attract so he is probably very straight laced conservative and quiet. LOL and LOVES shopping carts.


----------



## caprine crazy

That moment when you realize you only have 2 years of high school left.


----------



## NubianFan

In some ways, How I would love to be in high school again, in others oye I wouldn't want to go through some of that stuff again... If I could go back and know what I know now....


----------



## Texaslass

BTW, I was a little late earlier, but y'all totally cracked me up talking about your bucks, Lacie and Jill. :lol:


I actually did manage to get a little done today eventually. I bleached all the troughs and feeders and started mucking the barn out. And I got a whole bunch of sweet potatoe vines out of the garden and hauled them to the goats since we have no alfalfa right now. 
So I don't feel utterly worthless. But tomorrow I need to finish mucking the barn, trim hooves (maybe, if I get around to it) maybe give some BoSe shots, and a bunch of other stuff that's not goat related.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Texaslass said:


> But, but.... :tears: I want my cheese too!
> 
> What in the world is UP?


:slapfloor: :ROFL: you don't know?!!?!?!?! Short for the upper peninsula! :ROFL: :slapfloor: :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## Texaslass

caprine crazy said:


> That moment when you realize you only have 2 years of high school left.


That moment when you realize that in less than three months *you're going to be another year older!!!!*


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> :slapfloor: :ROFL: you don't know?!!?!?!?! Short for the upper peninsula! :ROFL: :slapfloor: :ROFL: :ROFL:


Cut her some slack! :ROFL: She lives down south, she wouldn't know! :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

I found a pic of Lacie's husband and best friend in their shopping cart creation.
:ROFL:


----------



## Texaslass

littlegoatgirl said:


> :slapfloor: :ROFL: you don't know?!!?!?!?! Short for the upper peninsula! :ROFL: :slapfloor: :ROFL: :ROFL:


Hey, I haven't studied geography in years!! And when I did, it might've only been the capitals of the states.....


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> That moment when you realize that in less than three months *you're going to be another year older!!!!*


That moment when you put "it" back out there...


----------



## goathiker

Texaslass said:


> You can give Ivomec plus orally??! Or did you mean something else? Cause I have that right now, and I really hate giving the shots- I'd much rather give it orally if I can.


 Yep, always have.
The injections do not work well on goats. They burn off a lot of the meds before they get where they are going. Then a small part of it stays in the system. This residue causes the worms to become resistant to the wormer because they just live and breed through it being there.
Orally, it all goes to the abomasum at once and leaves the system with in 12 hours. Punch and gone.

Back in the day, we had Equivan liquid. It was oral Ivermetin. They quit making it because the ingredients were identical to the injectable except for the flavoring.


----------



## NubianFan

Texaslass said:


> That moment when you realize that in less than three months *you're going to be another year older!!!!*


You just told your age again silly girlie!


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Cut her some slack! :ROFL: She lives down south, she wouldn't know! :lol:


Well thanks for sticking up for me!! Yeah, that too, Sarah! I'm a southerner! :cowboy:


----------



## nchen7

wow Sarah...you were born in the 90's. I feel old....


----------



## Emzi00

:sigh: I should go to bed. Night y'all.


----------



## Texaslass

:GAAH: I totally did!  :ROFL: Y'all got me talking and sneaked it out of me! :doh: How dumb I now feel.  Oh well, guess it can't hurt anything much. I mean, I didn't say the date of it! :shades: I still have my secrets... :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Cut her some slack! :ROFL: She lives down south, she wouldn't know! :lol:


:ROFL: I know... :ROFL: it's just... :ROFL: the idea of someone not knowing :ROFL: when she knows so much other stuff! :ROFL:

In all seriousness It's just so weird for me to have someone who doesn't know that!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> That moment when you put "it" back out there...


Oh snap, she did

Why did I just say oh snap!?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> I found a pic of Lacie's husband and best friend in their shopping cart creation. :ROFL:


ROFL!! Love it!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> That moment when you realize that in less than three months you're going to be another year older!!!!


Being almost 19 scares me lol! I can't think about that right now! Lol! :ROFL:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Anyone have experience with milking 3x a day?

Thoughts?


----------



## NubianFan

littlegoatgirl said:


> :ROFL: I know... :ROFL: it's just... :ROFL: the idea of someone not knowing :ROFL: when she knows so much other stuff! :ROFL:
> 
> In all seriousness It's just so weird for me to have someone who doesn't know that!


Trust me there are a lot of people here who wouldn't know what the UP was or even what it was if you spelled it out for them and said Upper Peninsula. I know people here who have never left this state, that always just floors me...


----------



## Texaslass

Haha, nchen!! :lol:

Jill, that's awesome- watch out goaties, you're getting nasty meds poured down your throat next time! 

Sarah, really! It's not that funny!


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> :sigh: I should go to bed. Night y'all.


But, but!  no, I should too... :sigh:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

NubianFan said:


> Trust me there are a lot of people here who wouldn't know what the UP was or even what it was if you spelled it out for them and said Upper Peninsula. I know people here who have never left this state, that always just floors me...


Oh trust me I know, my sister goes to college with people (and her college is very north east indiana {Trine University, Angola IN} it's like 20 minutes from the MI border and like 35 from the Ohio border) and they don't even know what it means! :roll:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Anyone have experience with milking 3x a day? Thoughts?


I do it the week before a show to get my girls production up..  works well for me, and then they don't loose any production after a show  they go back to normal after producing more for a few days


----------



## NubianFan

I had a friend from the UP and he was so impressed that I knew what a yooper was. LOL


----------



## NubianFan

Night Emma


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> But, but!  no, I should too... :sigh:


Will pouting and puppy eyes work for you?!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Texaslass said:


> Sarah, really! It's not that funny!


Yeah I know, I'm a little loopy, no idea why... Probably the ice cream... Anyway, I should get to bed! :sleeping: night y'all!

Wore my show cowboy boots to school today. Figured they wouldn't have poop on them since I rarely wear them in the barn, because I have other boots for that.

I was wrong.

So I had to kindly ask my teacher if I could go outside and scrape the poop off my shoe. He just started laughing and nodded because he was laughing so hard. *sigh*


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Will pouting and puppy eyes work for you?!


To make me stay? Lol, yeah for a minute or two. :lol: But I really should go.


----------



## NubianFan

Lacie is strangely quiet I think that really was her hubby and his best friend and she is now using her PI skills to figure out how I knew....


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I do it the week before a show to get my girls production up..  works well for me, and then they don't loose any production after a show  they go back to normal after producing more for a few days


Okay thanks. I was going to start it in June or July for the fair in August. Sound okay?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

NubianFan said:


> I had a friend from the UP and he was so impressed that I knew what a yooper was. LOL


:lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Night Sarah, glad he let you poop scrape and didn't make a big "stink" about it!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:ROFL: Sorry Leslie, but those shopping cart guys just sooooo arent my type:lol:

By the way, do you just look for pictures of all that stuff? How do you get all those pictures for conversion like that? ! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Okay thanks. I was going to start it in June or July for the fair in August. Sound okay?


That sounds fine  I don't have time to do it more be cause of work.. But I squeeze it in the week before.. And I milk like 4xs the day before a show lol!  it works for me  you just have to find what works for you  there is no right or wrong number of times to milk a day


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> Lacie is strangely quiet I think that really was her hubby and his best friend and she is now using her PI skills to figure out how I knew....


:slapfloor: :ROFL: Lol my internet is acting up again!


----------



## Texaslass

Idk anything about shows really, but I'm surprised milking more isn't considered like, cheating or something... :shrug:


----------



## NubianFan

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :ROFL: Sorry Leslie, but those shopping cart guys just sooooo arent my type:lol:
> 
> By the way, do you just look for pictures of all that stuff? How do you get all those pictures for conversion like that? ! :lol:


Of course they aren't your type, THEY ARE IN A SHOPPING CART!!!!:shocked:
I just google stuff and hit google images then save it to my computer and post it, I will do anything for a bit of humor I guess because I am an idiot!!:wahoo:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

NubianFan said:


> Night Sarah, glad he let you poop scrape and didn't make a big "stink" about it!


Haha yep, just used a couple wood chips and then buried them.  I've had to do it a couple other times, but that was with my teacher/best friend that had goats when she was a kid so she totally understood... She always knew when I woke up late because I had poop on my shoes because I had worn my school shoes into the barn  but I've never had to ask him, he gets a big enough kick out of all my farm girl reactions as it is! Oh well he's just a big tease


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :ROFL: Sorry Leslie, but those shopping cart guys just sooooo arent my type:lol:
> 
> By the way, do you just look for pictures of all that stuff? How do you get all those pictures for conversion like that? ! :lol:


I have wondered this too, Leslie.. onder:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

No, I meant they just aren't very attractive! :slapfloor: and the shopping cart thing, but mostly the first thing!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> That sounds fine  I don't have time to do it more be cause of work.. But I squeeze it in the week before.. And I milk like 4xs the day before a show lol!  it works for me  you just have to find what works for you  there is no right or wrong number of times to milk a day


Great thank you! I'll do 3x starting in the summer for at least a while to see how it works. If it doesn't work I'll go back to 2x, then back to 3 the week or two before the fair. Otherwise I'll stay with 3 and increase to 4 right before fair


----------



## Texaslass

I miss Emma. :tears:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> Idk anything about shows really, but I'm surprised milking more isn't considered like, cheating or something... :shrug:


I do it so I don't have to fill as long, and their production doesn't drop after not being milked till later that after noon.. 
There are plenty of people who milk 4xs a day to keep production up. There are no set rules on it.. Plenty of people do it


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Night for real now y'all


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I do it so I don't have to fill as long, and their production doesn't drop after not being milked till later that after noon..
> There are plenty of people who milk 4xs a day to keep production up. There are no set rules on it.. Plenty of people do it


Ah, okay.  Just wondering out loud, thanks. 

Night Sarah! :wave:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Great thank you! I'll do 3x starting in the summer for at least a while to see how it works. If it doesn't work I'll go back to 2x, then back to 3 the week or two before the fair. Otherwise I'll stay with 3 and increase to 4 right before fair


 That sounds good to me  Do you have to stay at the fair for the whole thing? While there I would milk more throughout the day too  when I went to a 4-H fair a few years ago I just hung out at the barn.. If I had my own doe in milk I would have milked her a few times a day for that week


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> Ah, okay.  Just wondering out loud, thanks.  Night Sarah! :wave:


No worries


----------



## NubianFan

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> No, I meant they just aren't very attractive! :slapfloor: and the shopping cart thing, but mostly the first thing!


 I didn't think they were attractive either, although the one in the cart sort of looks like a young Robert redford, and lots of people found him attractive but I never really did, not even when he was young. I like my men burlier and brawnier... preferably with blue eyes and black hair......


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Night Sarah


----------



## goathiker

Wow, you go to answer a PM  G'Night everyone that's going.


----------



## Texaslass

:doh: Speaking of milking, I almost forgot! Lacie, if you are still here- I need to ask why my does, for no apparent reason, have dropped by at least half in their production in a month or a little more?  They get around four pounds of grain, 3 cups of BOSS (aprox.) and tons of alfalfa/sweet potatoe vines every day, yet they have steadily declined, and now from three does we are getting about 3/4 to a gallon of milk *milking twice*, whereas we were getting 2 and a half gallons a day *milking once!* What are we doing wrong??  I feel bad, but they aren't skinny or anything; well, not most of the time. Every once in a while they miss some alfalfa for a half a day or so. It's just so hard to keep up with their demands- they eat a LOT!


----------



## NubianFan

its feast or famine around here, we either all talk at once or no one talks :hammer:


----------



## Texaslass

NubianFan said:


> its feast or famine around here, we either all talk at once or no one talks :hammer:


Truth!! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I think I'm gonna hit the hay guys *yawn* busy tomorrow..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> its feast or famine around here, we either all talk at once or no one talks :hammer:


Lol! Yep!


----------



## Texaslass

Alright, I'm going too. Thanks in advance for any and all advice on the topic I started about milk production. *bows politely* :slapfloor: Oh, yes, I need to sleep...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Some does just start drying up at the longer end of their lactation, or don't milk through very well. Milking once a day does it too, I only milk once a day if I plan on drying them up soon.
Are they drinking enough water? Stress? Hotter than normal? No kids sneaking milk?


----------



## NubianFan

Night Skyla


----------



## NubianFan

Night Sarah


----------



## Texaslass

Well, there's a teensy chance the "kids" are stealing milk, but I don't think so... I'm out there a lot, and I haven't even seen them try...
They always have water, period. They never go more than an hour or two with no or very low water.
It's cooler than it was, so not that.
And you said milking twice even after milking once a day for a while would help increase production, not decrease? I'm confused.. :scratch:


----------



## Texaslass

Couldn't help it, Lacie's not on enough. I had to answer now, or wait till tomorrow night most likely.


----------



## Texaslass

Oh, and in the past, these same does milked very well with minimal decrease up until we dried them off at ten months; they're at 7 months lactation right now, so it doesn't make sense. :shrug:


----------



## NubianFan

They are secretly pooling their milk and plan to sell it and save up the money to buy themselves treats when you aren't looking.


----------



## Texaslass

Lol


----------



## NubianFan

OMG! y'all look, Toggs are my second weakness after Nubians....
http://littlerock.craigslist.org/grd/4099452844.html


----------



## caprine crazy

littlegoatgirl said:


> Oh trust me I know, my sister goes to college with people (and her college is very north east indiana {Trine University, Angola IN} it's like 20 minutes from the MI border and like 35 from the Ohio border) and they don't even know what it means! :roll:


One of my best friends goes to Trine! She's a Junior this year I believe.


----------



## NubianFan

where did everybody go?


----------



## caprine crazy

To bed. where we all should be. Lol


----------



## ksalvagno

caprine crazy said:


> To bed. where we all should be. Lol


So how was the Surge movie?


----------



## Scottyhorse

NubianFan said:


> OMG! y'all look, Toggs are my second weakness after Nubians....
> http://littlerock.craigslist.org/grd/4099452844.html


Go Toggs! :dance:

I love me my Nigerians and Pygs (yes, yes that is my pun  ) but I do love Toggs


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Texaslass said:


> Well, there's a teensy chance the "kids" are stealing milk, but I don't think so... I'm out there a lot, and I haven't even seen them try...
> They always have water, period. They never go more than an hour or two with no or very low water.
> It's cooler than it was, so not that.
> And you said milking twice even after milking once a day for a while would help increase production, not decrease? I'm confused.. :scratch:


That is a head scratcher for sure, milking twice a day, should have, by all the laws of science, made them milk more, not less! (as milk is supply and demand). 
Are you still feeding the same grain you were before you started milking more?


----------



## goathiker

Have you tried soothing music, a glass of red wine, and udder massages?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> That sounds good to me  Do you have to stay at the fair for the whole thing? While there I would milk more throughout the day too  when I went to a 4-H fair a few years ago I just hung out at the barn.. If I had my own doe in milk I would have milked her a few times a day for that week


Yeah, and we camp there so it helps!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

caprine crazy said:


> One of my best friends goes to Trine! She's a Junior this year I believe.


That's cool! What's we name? My sister's a sophmore


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Morning everyone! :wave:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Morning Sarah


----------



## nchen7

morning!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Morning!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That darn hawk was back today! The turkeys sent all the hens on the run and stood guard and it didn't try anything this time.. He thought about it.. Was real low.. But thought better lol


----------



## caprine crazy

ksalvagno said:


> So how was the Surge movie?


It was really good!  The Newsboys were probably my favorite group to sing. And John Gray was hilarious! The basic idea of it all is that you don't have to be accepted by everyone else because you are accepted by God your Father no matter where you've been, what your past is, or how bad you've screwed up. We all screw up once and a while, but God will forgive you. We got a sneak peak to Lecrae's new song and we got to see the Acquire The Fire trailer. This year's theme is Epic Truth and I'm so excited for it! It's in Indy this year!  I had a great time and so did my mom.


----------



## caprine crazy

littlegoatgirl said:


> That's cool! What's we name? My sister's a sophmore


Her name is Kate Brock. She's an education major.


----------



## nchen7

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> That darn hawk was back today! The turkeys sent all the hens on the run and stood guard and it didn't try anything this time.. He thought about it.. Was real low.. But thought better lol


scary! but who knew turkeys could be protectors! lol. I would have love to see the commotion...turkeys standing guard. hahaha


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

caprine crazy said:


> It was really good!  The Newsboys were probably my favorite group to sing. And John Gray was hilarious! The basic idea of it all is that you don't have to be accepted by everyone else because you are accepted by God your Father no matter where you've been, what your past is, or how bad you've screwed up. We all screw up once and a while, but God will forgive you. We got a sneak peak to Lecrae's new song and we got to see the Acquire The Fire trailer. This year's theme is Epic Truth and I'm so excited for it! It's in Indy this year!  I had a great time and so did my mom.


That sounds really awesome Kayla!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nchen7 said:


> scary! but who knew turkeys could be protectors! lol. I would have love to see the commotion...turkeys standing guard. hahaha


It is pretty funny! Lol! I will need turkeys in my baby pens this year LOL!


----------



## NubianFan

I want the toggers.....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

You should do it!


----------



## nchen7

dooo it!! maybe eventually you'll have Nubians with the Togg markings? how cute would THAT be?!?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh Togg Nubian RGs would be adorable!!  you gotta do it Leslie!


----------



## NubianFan

LOL y'all are no help!!! I am so afraid to introduce anyone new into the herd, If I don't know that they have been tested or reasonably cared for to me it isn't worth the risk. That is why I bought Dru she has records of everything she did and she has a cae/cl tested herd. 
If I knew the little doelings were healthy I would probably do it. LOL


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> That is a head scratcher for sure, milking twice a day, should have, by all the laws of science, made them milk more, not less! (as milk is supply and demand).
> Are you still feeding the same grain you were before you started milking more?


I'm second guessing myself now, wondering if those doelings could be sneaking milk.. onder: But I just can't see how they could drink that much without my ever having seen them! I'll have to set up watches... But I still don't really think that's it..
I can't remember for sure when we switched, but we did switch grain a while back... I think it was not long before we started milking twice.. Light bulb! 
I remember; we switched grain, and their production lowered a bit, slowly, after that... That's why we started milking twice a day, but it just kept going down. We would feed them more of the new grain, but they're picky about it.
It's got a lot of corn in it-which they love- but it's also rather dusty, so they pick through it, eating out the biggest kernels, and it take stem forever! to finish. And they always leave quite a lot of the dust in the bottom of the bowl. It takes them so long to finish- and then once they get to the dusty part they just ignore it and wont touch it anymore- that we just weren't feeding them as much I guess.... Think we should just feed more??


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nope! We aren't! 

Ask them if they test.. Just ask lots of questions.. Go meet them and see how they look, how they are kept ect


----------



## nchen7

you know we are all enablers here!


----------



## Texaslass

The Toggs are really cute, Leslie!


----------



## nchen7

they're just cute little kids! they were raised on pasteurized milk...MAYBE that means they're practicing CAE prevention??

never know unless you ask, right?

I want that little alpine....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Here is the easy keeper link 
http://www.easykeeper.net
It wasn't as pricey as I thought  I highly recommend it


----------



## Texaslass

Very cool Skyla!  I don't know if I could buy it right now-we're kinda tight at the moment- but maybe I can take notes for how to write it down, or make a spreadsheet based on it or something.
Anyway, thanks!


----------



## NubianFan

nchen7 said:


> they're just cute little kids! they were raised on pasteurized milk...MAYBE that means they're practicing CAE prevention??
> 
> never know unless you ask, right?
> 
> I want that little alpine....


You better put your dibs on the little alpine before Emma sees it. LOL
I like the very first tog pictured the best, what do y'all think?


----------



## nchen7

honestly, I like them all. the first one is darker pigment. I think we'll need to see some pictures of momma.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> Very cool Skyla!  I don't know if I could buy it right now-we're kinda tight at the moment- but maybe I can take notes for how to write it down, or make a spreadsheet based on it or something. Anyway, thanks!


You can do a free trial


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I like the first one too


----------



## NubianFan

I like the first one and the third one I feel like the second one's head is too large for it's body... may be picture angle. I actually like that little alpine too, but for some reason ( I know I will get toasted here) alpines just don't do it for me.... I dunno why.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> I like the first one and the third one I feel like the second one's head is too large for it's body... may be picture angle. I actually like that little alpine too, but for some reason ( I know I will get toasted here) alpines just don't do it for me.... I dunno why.


I think the pictures of them on the hay bale don't do them justice... But I like the first one the most, and the third one second 

I agree on the Alpine  I love how she looks! But.. I just don't do Alpines.. (Though they all don't like Munchies so I can say that  lol!)


----------



## NubianFan

You are probably going to laugh at me saying this, but to me La Manchas just look like earless or small eared Nubians.


----------



## NubianFan

If y'all wonder why it takes me so long to respond I am working on homework and then checking back. I am sort of multi tasking because the way my brain works it gets bored with one thing quickly.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> You are probably going to laugh at me saying this, but to me La Manchas just look like earless or small eared Nubians.


LOL! Maybe that's why I like LaMancha x Nubian grades so much  lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> If y'all wonder why it takes me so long to respond I am working on homework and then checking back. I am sort of multi tasking because the way my brain works it gets bored with one thing quickly.


I do that a lot  I should be right now... I need to work on that site some more... And I just told my mom I would make crescent rolls lol


----------



## NubianFan

mmmmm crescent rolls, I made cheddar garlic biscuits last night... yummm


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh that sounds yummy! :drool:


----------



## nchen7

I love alpines! maybe b/c out of my two girls, the alpine is the best behaved, least annoying and gives me milk. both are mixed, but the noticeably more Nubian one is just a PAIN. bad thing about my alpine is she's a HUGE b***t, but, I seem to like that about my animals. hahaha

you know, at the end of the day, I love all of the goats. I think they're all just SO adorable!

oh, yesterday on the way home from work, there's a herd of black belly sheep, and one had given birth recently, and the baby is SOOOO CUTE!


----------



## NubianFan

I like them all. And I can appreciate a good one of any breed. I just know there are particulars breeds I am not interested in owning. Like in horses, I think thoroughbreds are magnificent animals, but I would never want one, just doesn't suit me, give me a quarter horse, arabian, morgan, appy, gaited horse of almost any breed. I also would never want a Friesian, or a really any of the warm bloods, just not my thing. Are they beautiful, athletic, fine, animals, absolutely! Are they for me, naaahhh.


----------



## NubianFan

I am the same way about goats, I love those big honking Boer goats they are so muscular and impressive, but I am not going to eat anything I raise so there isn't much sense in me having one. 
I want milk goats and for some reason I am drawn to Nubians and Toggs.


----------



## NubianFan

Well I have read my chapter and other readings for this unit, and I took my quiz online and made 100. Now I have to get down to the serious business of writing a paper. And doing an extensive written plan for an equine therapy session tomorrow.


----------



## nchen7

that's how I feel! I just keep getting drawn to alpines, BUT I would not object with having any other diary breeds.  

congrats on the quiz! good luck with paper writing. I always hated writing papers....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: You wanted milk goats, but you went for the lower producers! 

And Nubians are definitely a pain in the butt, thats why I didnt keep mine! I hate walking through the fair if they have nubians too, they're so loud and annoying


----------



## NubianFan

Ugh I hate, hate, hate, HATE, writing papers. The writing up the treatment plan and session plan, I don't mind that a bit, but I am so sick beyond belief of research papers... I wish the professors could come up with another way to measure our learning, because honestly I think anyone can be trained to write a good research paper, but answering critical/original thought provoking questions well is a whole 'nother thing.


----------



## nchen7

I had no choice! they're all low producers here!!! at least my doe doesn't have an udder that's really lop sided and scrapes on the ground (yes, I've seen lots of those here)

worry not! I'm making plans for my Ontario herd. won't be for MANY years, but hey....doesn't hurt to fantasize, right???


----------



## NubianFan

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :lol: You wanted milk goats, but you went for the lower producers!
> 
> And Nubians are definitely a pain in the butt, thats why I didnt keep mine! I hate walking through the fair if they have nubians too, they're so loud and annoying


Maybe true but for me and my daughter a gallon of milk a day will be too much to drink. I don't need tons and tons of milk. If I had a large family would be different. My daughter will be making soap with the excess because at almost 2 gallons a day per goat we will have excess, if they are both in milk at the same time. My girls are pretty quiet. Dru the one who isn't full blood Nubian is actually much louder than any of my full blood Nubians were. She is a quarter Saanen. Even she only cries when she first sees us and then again when she sees us leave. she has separation anxiety. LOL she once headbutted my glass door because I went inside and left her outside. LOL she could see me but couldn't understand why the air went stiff and she couldn't get to me.


----------



## nchen7

man, I'd LOVE 2 gallons a day. right now, I have to save milk for days to have enough to make cheese, and even longer to get enough cream. aah...one day.....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:laugh: My baby cows never understood glass doors either


----------



## NubianFan

Daffodil may not give that much because I don't know what her mom gave, but my friend's Nubians give a gallon and a half and Dru's mom gave almost two gallons. If they each only give a gallon a day I will be plenty happy with that. Dru's mom is the one that won grand champion doe at the fair this year.


----------



## nchen7

aahhh! so nice!!!

there's an agriculture fair here, but does don't get put into the fair...bucks only. it's really strange!


----------



## NubianFan

Now I don't know about togs, I have heard their milk is tangier and a lot of people don't like it because it was bred, selected and developed into the breed because it was used to make the sharp cheeses. I have no idea what they produce because I really didn't want their tangy milk. But I do think they are uber adorable. I actually think they are the cutest goat breed of all.


----------



## nchen7

goathiker was saying that really only holds true to the toggs in Switzerland, but the ones State side are not that bad, and I also read somewhere around here that they need higher vitamin B, which will make their milk better. can't remember where I read that.....


----------



## NubianFan

Yeah I remember Jill saying that, which gave me hope LOL


----------



## NubianFan

Okay guys I gotta go focus on unfun things for a while.


----------



## nchen7

ok, good luck!


----------



## Texaslass

Lacie, what about my does' production?? :angry: You always forget about me! :tears: JK, sort of...


----------



## nchen7

my doe's production has gone down too....I'm thinking of using homemade version of molly's mo'milk. see if that does anything....


----------



## .:Linz:.

Production is dropping here, too... but it's just a normal part of the seasons. 

My friend has Togs. Their cute and sweet but she doesn't like their milk, she just shows them lol. She has Nubians for milk and show.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Texaslass said:


> I'm second guessing myself now, wondering if those doelings could be sneaking milk.. onder: But I just can't see how they could drink that much without my ever having seen them! I'll have to set up watches... But I still don't really think that's it..
> I can't remember for sure when we switched, but we did switch grain a while back... I think it was not long before we started milking twice.. Light bulb!
> I remember; we switched grain, and their production lowered a bit, slowly, after that... That's why we started milking twice a day, but it just kept going down. We would feed them more of the new grain, but they're picky about it.
> It's got a lot of corn in it-which they love- but it's also rather dusty, so they pick through it, eating out the biggest kernels, and it take stem forever! to finish. And they always leave quite a lot of the dust in the bottom of the bowl. It takes them so long to finish- and then once they get to the dusty part they just ignore it and wont touch it anymore- that we just weren't feeding them as much I guess.... Think we should just feed more??


When you switched grain, did you switch to a lower protein one? I know sweet cob leaves a lot of powdery dust after they eat a bit of it, then you have to flip the grain over so they'll eat it again (if they are that picky).


----------



## Texaslass

No, it was actually higher- 14% to 16%. :shrug: Yeah, we always have to flip it or shake it to make the kernels come to the top. they are pretty picky.


----------



## Texaslass

I suppose they might not be getting enough alfalfa- we don't really measure it specifically, just give them as much as we can afford to at a time. They generally have some out there most of the day, but not always.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That's really odd. Tape their teats, see what happens, the kids may be nursing at night or whenever you arent looking.


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> You better put your dibs on the little alpine before Emma sees it. LOL


She can have it, I don't like it's ears... and I don't have a pedigree or ancestors to look at..


----------



## nchen7

my Buttercup refuses to eat alfalfa on a regular basis. some days she'll eat it like a good girl. other days she picks through it. she's so annoying sometimes.....


----------



## Emzi00

Mine almost plain out refuses to eat manna.. :lol: But she loves alfalfa pellets


----------



## nchen7

Emzi00 said:


> She can have it, I don't like it's ears... and I don't have a pedigree or ancestors to look at..


I'm SURE they can give that to you if you ask. plus, unless a doeling fits into a suitcase, and keeps quiet for the entire flight (including getting her through customs), I doubt i'll get her. haha


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh: I don't want the dang goat! :lol: I need one from Lacie...


----------



## nchen7

ya.....i'll take one from Lacie too.....

if I don't see any goats I like in Canada....certainly contemplating importing one from the US.....


----------



## Emzi00

Not sure you'd want to... ask Lacie what the price would be to get one shipped to Ontario :ROFL:


----------



## goathiker

Maybe you should just move to the US


----------



## Emzi00

Hey, Michigan is close to Ontario... maybe Michigan would be better


----------



## goathiker

And I'll send you an airplane eared doeling. Quality and tested.


----------



## nchen7

LOL! I looked into it, it's actually not that bad to import one! just need the breeder to be part of the scrapie program, and some import permits....not that bad, price wise... if there's a will, there's a way, right?!?


----------



## goathiker

It has to be the Scrapies certification program though. There's only a few that are certified. USDA has a list.


----------



## nchen7

hmmm.....i'll figure something out.... for now, I will stick to my island goats, and just live vicariously through the pictures of your pretty goats.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I have to sign up for the scrapies crap when I sell market wethers in the spring anyway, so that's one step closer  It's like $475 to ship to Barbados, still havent found Canada on the list onder:


----------



## Texaslass

goathiker said:


> And I'll send you an airplane eared doeling. Quality and tested.


Ooh, I'll take one of those! *waving hand in the air* I love airplane ears!
Jill, you need a website (with better pictures than Lacie's... :shades


----------



## Texaslass

I'll try taping teats, Lacie, or better yet, just separate them for a while- I do actually have a pen to separate with, now. yay!


----------



## goathiker

Here's the regulations. The permits aren't badly priced if I remember right. It's finding someone who has been inspected by the state vet for 5 years that's hard. Now that requirement is only for females. You could get a couple okay does in Canada and import an excellent buck much easier. http://www.aphis.usda.gov/regulations/vs/iregs/animals/downloads/ca_ov_cp_br_cap.pdf


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> Ooh, I'll take one of those! *waving hand in the air* I love airplane ears!
> Jill, you need a website (with better pictures than Lacie's... :shades


Yeah, Jill, you need a website, but definitely need better pictures than Lacie's :shades:  :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

I'm "working" while I'm on here, lol. Anyone know how to sharpen a paper cutter short of taking it apart? :laugh: I think I'm gonna have to though...


----------



## Emzi00

Sharpen a paper cutter? :lol: I've no idea how :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, I should do a website, I needed to make up my mind what I was going to do with what I have first. I might have it all worked out now...Really, I just need more land, more barns, more money, then it would be easy


----------



## Emzi00

Well if you do do one, be sure to give us a link..


----------



## Texaslass

I got the blade out and sharpened it, but getting it back in is a bit trickier.. :scratch:


----------



## Texaslass

goathiker said:


> Yeah, I should do a website, I needed to make up my mind what I was going to do with what I have first. I might have it all worked out now...Really, I just need more land, more barns, more money, then it would be easy


Exactly what I need! lol, don't we all? :roll:


----------



## goathiker

Oh, I forgot the hired hand to clean said barns and maintain said property. Then I could just do the fun stuff


----------



## Emzi00

goathiker said:


> Oh, I forgot the hired hand to clean said barns and maintain said property. Then I could just do the fun stuff


When do you want me and for how long?  :ROFL:


----------



## Texaslass

I'll take you! lol.


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> I'll take you! lol.


Okay! I'm good with that! :slapfloor:


----------



## goathiker

We can share 


Do you guys think ADGA would think "Half Breed Hill" was too racist? I think it's perfect for experimentals.


----------



## Emzi00

I don't think it sounds too racist.. I think it'd be so cool for experimentals...


----------



## Texaslass

goathiker said:


> We can share
> 
> Do you guys think ADGA would think "Half Breed Hill" was too racist? I think it's perfect for experimentals.


:laugh: If they did think that, that's why I would want to do it! :slapfloor:


----------



## Texaslass

I took out the blade and sharpened it, then screwed it back in *twice*, and it's still too dull! :mecry:


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, I'm kind of like that too...


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hello everyone. Internet is out at the house so I am at the library for a bit.

Jill, I like that herd name. Sounds cool. I'm like that too, if it bugs them, I would do it 

Is it bad I am already super super duper excited for showing season to start?


----------



## NubianFan

No it isn't why not be excited and look forward to something you love doing?
I am still writing a paper and making meatloaf, my kid will be so happy she loves my meatloaf and I rarely make it, I don't know why it is easy peasy...


----------



## Scottyhorse

I wish I knew if there were any winter shows around here, or a fuzzy show. That would be awesome!


----------



## Texaslass

Getting rained on feels Soooo good!!  After such a long drought, I'm in heaven!!


----------



## NubianFan

So dinner tonight is meatloaf, baked potato, and green peas and sweet tea....


----------



## Scottyhorse

I've never had meatloaf before!


----------



## goathiker

Sounds good...Yum


----------



## goathiker

Scottyhorse said:


> I've never had meatloaf before!


What??? Okay, you have to come over for the Herd Jewels buck show. I'll bring meatloaf sandwiches for lunch...


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

Hmmmm..That sound great.


----------



## NubianFan

Meatloaf is awesome!!! Especially with mashed potatoes but I was lazy and just baked them tonight.


----------



## NubianFan

goathiker said:


> What??? Okay, you have to come over for the Herd Jewels buck show. I'll bring meatloaf sandwiches for lunch...


 I just realized what I am taking for our working lunch at class at the stables tomorrow....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm making..... crappy hamburgers.... I don't have any ketchup or mayonnaise  :mecry:

:lol: I have had meatloaf exactly twice in my life  I like, but I've never made it....


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wahoo: :dance: :hug:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, that makes at least one of us that's happy! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Heck no!!! I'm not happy! 
But it is nice that you're here..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

What's got you down? (I'm not happy with my no ketchup and mayonnaise, that's all)


----------



## Emzi00

Family. I hate it when they start a fight over such petty things. :GAAH:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sounds like my day, yesterday! It will pass :hug:


----------



## Emzi00

Yeah, I guess... 

So I don't know if I should do volleyball this year.. I've never played a real game, and it may be a complete waste of my time, not to mention that I'd have to get a physical.. ew.. but, I do want to play next year, and my friend knows the high school coach, and she says that the coach looks at how you played in 8th.. and she said she would help me, and both of my parents play, and I'd have to get in better shape, which I'm going to be doing anyways.. and my other friend says that middle school volleyball is easy... I just don't know if I'll have time for everything...


----------



## NubianFan

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I'm making..... crappy hamburgers.... I don't have any ketchup or mayonnaise  :mecry:
> 
> :lol: I have had meatloaf exactly twice in my life  I like, but I've never made it....


 Oh gosh it is easy Lacie!!! I just hardly ever have all the ingredient at one time, which is weird because none of them are exotic or anything. I do hamburger, crumbled white bread, worchestershire sauce, packet of onion soup mix, eggs, and ketchup. That's IT. amounts depend on how much meatloaf you want.


----------



## NubianFan

Ok so guys I have my paper written but I broke the rules. I hope my teacher doesn't dock me, but I know more about this disorder than the journal articles and sources I had access too. I have personal experience, so I put all the stinking sources and did the required research paper business but at the end I told my experiences with this disorder. Sooooo.... We'll see if I fail for being a rule breaker.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That sounds like a lot of work, and ewwwwww doctors  EWW! (I hate their offices, them, the entire thing!)

If you want to play, go for it!


----------



## Emzi00

Rule breaking is fun.  I think that you should be okay... What disorder...?


----------



## caprine crazy

Middle school volleyball is easier than high school volleyball for sure. If it's some thing your interested in, then try it! When you apply to college, they will look at all of the extracirrucular activities and sports that you participated in. And the more the merrier! Community service is also a huge part of college applications and scholarships. If your school has a group that does community service, then join because it will make you look really good for helping your community. You may think I'm crazy for mentioning college when you are still in middle school, but trust me, it's never too early to start thinking about college. You don't want to end up being one of those high school seniors that still has no idea what they want to do and by the time the do decide, it's too late to apply for college.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> Ok so guys I have my paper written but I broke the rules. I hope my teacher doesn't dock me, but I know more about this disorder than the journal articles and sources I had access too. I have personal experience, so I put all the stinking sources and did the required research paper business but at the end I told my experiences with this disorder. Sooooo.... We'll see if I fail for being a rule breaker.


I would think that you would get extra credit for it since you used your own words, experiances, and knowledge on it, instad of copying it from the internet


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> That sounds like a lot of work, and ewwwwww doctors  EWW! (I hate their offices, them, the entire thing!)
> 
> If you want to play, go for it!


I hate doctors too... yuck.. makes my stomach hurt just thinking about it.. eww..
But I do want to... maybe I will..


----------



## goathiker

You can rolled the meat out about an inch and a half thick into a flat square. Spread on a layer of mashed potatoes and sprinkle with grated cheese. Roll it up like a jelly roll and pinch the ends shut and bake like normal. 

Hopefully you'll get a good grade...Sometimes I think they don't want anyone to think for themselves anymore.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> You can roll the meat out about an inch and a half thick into a flat square. Spread on a layer of mashed potatoes and sprinkle with grated cheese. Roll it up like a jelly roll and pinch the ends shut and bake like normal.


:drool: That sounds REALLY good right now :yum:


----------



## Emzi00

caprine crazy said:


> Middle school volleyball is easier than high school volleyball for sure. If it's some thing your interested in, then try it! When you apply to college, they will look at all of the extracirrucular activities and sports that you participated in. And the more the merrier! Community service is also a huge part of college applications and scholarships. If your school has a group that does community service, then join because it will make you look really good for helping your community. You may think I'm crazy for mentioning college when you are still in middle school, but trust me, it's never too early to start thinking about college. You don't want to end up being one of those high school seniors that still has no idea what they want to do and by the time the do decide, it's too late to apply for college.


I don't think you're crazy for mentioning college, I've thought about it a lot. But I want to join the Army. And I'm going to be taking some classes in high school that my brother says could benefit both me and him.. he's going to be starting a business soon... so as in he'd give me a job if I wanted it. But I do participate in a lot of stuff, I do community service with my youth group and 4h, and I've played sports, but I haven't done a lot of sports in the past year.. and I'd be playing for the school team... idk.. I'm just thinking aloud here..


----------



## nchen7

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I have to sign up for the scrapies crap when I sell market wethers in the spring anyway, so that's one step closer  It's like $475 to ship to Barbados, still havent found Canada on the list onder:


that's bizarre....since Barbados doesn't allow import of goats from anywhere but the UK......

well, good to know you'll be part of the program!


----------



## Texaslass

Where is everyone? 
I hate hate hate doctors! *shudder* I mean, hat's off to them and all; I'm glad somebody does what they do, but yuk! Hospitals, clinics, doctors nurses, it all freaks me out!


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> What??? Okay, you have to come over for the Herd Jewels buck show. I'll bring meatloaf sandwiches for lunch...


Yes... Never had meatloaf 

Herd Jewls BUCK show? That HAS to be a purposeful pun. :ROFL: 
When's the show?


----------



## Emzi00

I'm here Sarah.. not sure for how much longer though, I'm soo tired..


----------



## NubianFan

I am flitting around like crazy because I finally got done with the homework that was due today, do you know that just today, I had 5 homework items due.... this is ridiculous....


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> I'm here Sarah.. not sure for how much longer though, I'm soo tired..


I thought you were never going to sleep again?


----------



## NubianFan

You can be tired and not sleepy... that is for shore!!!!


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> I thought you were never going to sleep again?


:laugh: I'd be so cranky and messed up if I never slept again even more so...
:lol: It was a really long day today.. and I'm getting tired..


----------



## goathiker

Scottyhorse said:


> Herd Jewls BUCK show? That HAS to be a purposeful pun. :ROFL:
> When's the show?


 Yes, I suspect it is...The show is in may every year. It's a fuzzy show for bucks and jr. does only.


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> :laugh: I'd be so cranky and messed up if I never slept again even more so...
> :lol: It was a really long day today.. and I'm getting tired..


Yah, I get it; I'm pretty tired myself. 
I'm going to be tireder the day after tomorrow though..


----------



## NubianFan

I wish I could find my old Farrier, he and his wife were good friends of mine then they moved away and I lost touch. I wish I knew how to find them now... I have googled to no avail.... His name is just too common. It might as well be Mike Jones.


----------



## Texaslass

I totally forgot to tell y'all; :doh: I did name my lil' black girl finally, a few days ago. I named her Isabel.  Izzy for short. I like it, I think it matches her.


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Yes, I suspect it is...The show is in may every year. It's a fuzzy show for bucks and jr. does only.


Oooh where is it? Would love to go.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Texaslass said:


> I totally forgot to tell y'all; :doh: I did name my lil' black girl finally, a few days ago. I named her Isabel.  Izzy for short. I like it, I think it matches her.


Cute!


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> Yah, I get it; I'm pretty tired myself.
> I'm going to be tireder the day after tomorrow though..


:ROFL: tireder...? More tired..........
Sorry, couldn't help it..
What are you doing tomorrow or the day after or whenever...?


----------



## Texaslass

So I have Cinderella, who I just call Ella most of the time, Dorothy who I call Dorothy or Dotty, and Isabel.  And of course, Alan Breck.  Or stinky or buddy, as I like to call him.
I have a tiny little herd started. I can't wait for Ella to have kids!


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> :ROFL: tireder...? More tired..........
> Sorry, couldn't help it..
> What are you doing tomorrow or the day after or whenever...?


I know it's not correct!  Gimme a break- if I'm "more tired", then I'm bound to get sloppy!


----------



## Texaslass

See, I'm so much "more tired" that I forgot to answer your question!  
I will most likely be going to a newish market on Sunday. We are also going to be selling at another one that we always sell at on that day that in another part of town, so well have two setups.
I'm probably going to be the main salesperson at the new one, yuk.  I don't like talking to people anyway, and to sell you have to be all peachy and polite even when people act dumb or are rude to you, so yeah. 
It's a pretty long drive there, too, so I'll be bushed by the end of the day.


----------



## Emzi00

That doesn't sound like fun, social interaction, eww... 
It sounds pretty tiring..


----------



## nchen7

i don't like people either.....


----------



## Emzi00

People scare me... a lot.


----------



## Scottyhorse

nchen7 said:


> i don't like people either.....


My family calls me a hermit  I think that explains enough about my feelings towards most people :ROFL:


----------



## Texaslass

Join the club, nchen! I didn't know you were one of us in that way. :slapfloor: You're not by any chance afraid of phone calls, are you?
Lol, us goat people- as I have said before- have way too much in common. It's a little scary and kind of great at the same time. :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> Join the club, nchen! I didn't know you were one of us in that way. :slapfloor: You're not by any chance afraid of phone calls, are you?
> Lol, us goat people- as I have said before- have way too much in common. It's a little scary and kind of great at the same time. :lol:


:slapfloor: :lol: :ROFL:


----------



## NubianFan

I like people. I just don't like people.... figure that out.... :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> My family calls me a hermit  I think that explains enough about my feelings towards most people :ROFL:


Same here!


----------



## Texaslass

I have a massive pile of dishes to do in the morning, housework to do, goats to milk and feed, siblings to look after, and lunch to cook tomorrow while everyone else is gone to the one market-Saturday. (The other two are on Sunday) So good night everyone! :wave:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

caprine crazy said:


> Her name is Kate Brock. She's an education major.


Huh, I'll have to ask my sister


----------



## NubianFan

Night Sarah... I have class at 8 in the morning but I haven't wound down from homework marathon yet.


----------



## Emzi00

Night Sarah :hug:
I'm going to hit the hay here soon too. So night guys.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Texaslass said:


> Join the club, nchen! I didn't know you were one of us in that way. :slapfloor: You're not by any chance afraid of phone calls, are you?
> Lol, us goat people- as I have said before- have way too much in common. It's a little scary and kind of great at the same time. :lol:


Too true :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

NubianFan said:


> I like people. I just don't like people.... figure that out.... :ROFL:


I totally get it, I'm the same way!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Texaslass said:


> Join the club, nchen! I didn't know you were one of us in that way. :slapfloor: You're not by any chance afraid of phone calls, are you?
> Lol, us goat people- as I have said before- have way too much in common. It's a little scary and kind of great at the same time. :lol:


Ug I hate the phone, too. :ROFL: Thank the Lord for texting!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Hi guys! Might hit the hay a little earlier than most Fridays, I might be getting sick  ugh, I'll be so mad!


----------



## Texaslass

Alright then! :grouphug: :hug: :sleeping:


----------



## NubianFan

Night Emma


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Feel better soon Sarah


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Night Sarah! :grouphug: :hug: :sleeping: :ZZZ:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Night everyone!!


----------



## nchen7

Texaslass said:


> Join the club, nchen! I didn't know you were one of us in that way. :slapfloor: You're not by any chance afraid of phone calls, are you?
> Lol, us goat people- as I have said before- have way too much in common. It's a little scary and kind of great at the same time. :lol:


ugh....I HATE the phone. calling ppl gives me anxiety. in my previous job, I had to call over 200 banks over and over until they gave us what we were asking for. dreaded every moment of it!

birds of a feather flock together, right?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Feel better soon Sarah


Thanks! I'm okay right now, but I'm got a really dry and scratchy throat, and that's usually how I start out with my colds and such. Ugh. The worst part is if I'm sick Monday and miss school, I'll miss my last home volleyball game, and it's my 8th grade year! :tears:


----------



## NubianFan

take some vitamin c and rest more this weekend.


----------



## NubianFan

well guys I am not going to bed but I better get off here and do some stuff before bed. See y'all later


----------



## nchen7

i'm going to head to bed too. nite nite everyone


----------



## goathiker

Well, I missed everyone again. I really need to move to a different time zone. 

Sidney, Herd Jewels is in Corvallis, OR. Last year everyone just slept with their goats in the pens. It's a long ways but, it would be a lot of fun.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Yes it would be a long way, Lol. Maybe I can postpone my birthday for 3 months and go to a goat show instead  I am looking to get a nigerian doeling from a lady in Oregon, so maybe she would let me take her on the bottle (I really want a bottle baby for some reason, haha) and we can just kinda do all that in one swoop. Do you think you're going to go?


----------



## Scottyhorse

According to MapQuest, it is about 6.5 hours.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Oy, the Nigerian breeder is an hour even farther than Corvallis!


----------



## goathiker

Where is the Nigerian breeder? 

Yes, I'm going to go. I'll be bringing Dex and an experimental doeling.


----------



## caprine crazy

Good morning!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

goathiker said:


> Well, I missed everyone again. I really need to move to a different time zone.
> 
> Sidney, Herd Jewels is in Corvallis, OR. Last year everyone just slept with their goats in the pens. It's a long ways but, it would be a lot of fun.


You should come to Michigan  the more the merrier!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Morning all!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Morning! Soccer game today and then a barn dance, then a sleepover with my friend!  sounds like a good day to me!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Morning Skyla!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sounds like a good day


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

My day is... Family coming over for my little brothers Birthday party... Then off to work I go


----------



## Emzi00

My day is going to be homework, homework, and more homework... fun.... yay...


----------



## Texaslass

My day is housework, housework, cooking and more housework. So much fun! :roll:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> My day is going to be homework, homework, and more homework... fun.... yay...


I don't have any homework this weekend!

Anddddd Thursday and Friday you all have to be on here like in the summer, I have those days off school!


----------



## Scottyhorse

I have very little schoolwork on thursdays and fridays!  

We are going to a horse cross country facility today, to watch one of my moms friends in a lesson put on by an Olympic rider!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Wow that's cool! Have fun!


----------



## Emzi00

I got one assignment done, I'll start another later today, and have it finished tomorrow.. break time! :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Haha nice:lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Yeah, homework overload, so a break is nice! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I would imagine so!


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh: I'm making a Word doc. on conformation... on my break time... shows how much I like goats :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh that sounds way cool! I see what you needed it for now :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> :laugh: I'm making a Word doc. on conformation... on my break time... shows how much I like goats :lol:


I do that all the time! Power points too!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok, so I have been working fairly closely with the Longvu LaManchas herd.. I am going to be using his bucks until I get my own (plus I have another doe reservation from him lol!) any way... He just bought this buck at the ADGA Convention Spotlight Sale! He is sorta related to Hallie  I so wanna use him next year!!

https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...2786.50763.139037786139905&source=46&refid=17


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Not to burst any bubbles, but that buck looks pretty narrow in the front end, and he looks like he toes out and has a steep rump.....


----------



## Emzi00

Not to mention his lack of ears... :roll:


----------



## Texaslass

And he has no depth at all!  :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Lack of ears is a big no no in my book...


----------



## goathiker

Texaslass said:


> Lack of ears is a big no no in my book...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I am going to hopefully see him next weekend when I go over there. So we'll see how he looks in person 

Another picture of him..
https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...2786.50763.139037786139905&source=46&refid=13

He looks a bit steep here...
http://www.adgaconvention.com/2013SS/lot5.html

I see faults.. But overall I like him  and his pedigree is nice too!

And his dam:
https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...2786.50763.139037786139905&source=46&refid=13

LOL Emma!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


>


Agreed! Lol!

He has a lot of maturing to do too  he is a feb kid..


----------



## Texaslass

Well, he looks happy anyway! :lol: He looks to have little more depth in those other pictures than the first one too...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> Well, he looks happy anyway! :lol: He looks to have little more depth in those other pictures than the first one too...


Yah, Promise is like that as she grows.. Some days she is long and ok depth other days she is deep and ok length.. And some days she is in the middle of both lol! 
They change so much as they grow


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Agreed Sarah. But  those lack of ears, that could cause serious complications down the road with my opinions on kids... :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Anyone want to dig up a picture of a wide goat for me?? Pwetty pweaz?? Google is no help


----------



## Texaslass

Lacie says that Peeps is super wide- well, correction; has a very large spring of rib- isn't that the same thing?


----------



## Emzi00

No... not the same.. width as in like through the hips.. pins.. stuff like that... spring of rib is well, kinda what it sounds like..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I have pics of Promise  one on my site and I have another one.. Hang on a sec..


----------



## Emzi00

But yeah, I remember her saying that Peeps has a very large spring of rib


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Here is one.. And there is one on her page on my site..


----------



## Texaslass

Hmmm, well I think she said Danielle's (or Jacqueline, or both) hips were _too_ wide, sooo you can look at them here: http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f231/judging-time-150204/


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh: I swear I looked at everything in that picture besides the goat right away :lol: Wide goat


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> :laugh: I swear I looked at everything in that picture besides the goat right away :lol: Wide goat


What picture??


----------



## Texaslass

I WILL finish these dishes before the fam. gets home today!!


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> What picture??


 Oh, I wonder which one I could be talking about :doh: Probably the one posted on this thread...


----------



## Texaslass

Yeah, the one you posted just now, Skyla! :slapfloor:


----------



## Texaslass

What do you know, pineapple tastes good in yogurt! :shocked: Who knew? lol


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

Did does??


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well Sarah posted a link too lol! I love my pom Pom  

Ok headed out to work now  ttyl...


----------



## Texaslass

cowgirlboergoats said:


> Did does??


Yep.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Did you know if you go on Google Maps and type in *52.376552, 5.198303* to the search bar on google maps it looks like a man dragging a body into the lake?......


----------



## Emzi00

I've fallen in love with this song


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Did you know if you go on Google Maps and type in *52.376552, 5.198303* to the search bar on google maps it looks like a man dragging a body into the lake?......


 I don't see it


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

zoom way in right on that spot


----------



## Emzi00

It literally says "dead body" :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I took a picture of it off my computer with my phone, but this is what the place should look like....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> It literally says "dead body" :lol:


Isnt that crazy! It's in the netherlands :lol: Mine didnt say dead body, it says beaxtrixpad


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh: That's kinda funny.. but is it a real dead body??


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I have no idea if it is, but it does look like it! There's even red smear and drag lines going down the dock to where the body is. It wouldn't surprise me if it was a real dead body though...


----------



## Emzi00

Don't tell me that you went to the Netherlands and killed someone! :ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:ROFL: If I killed somebody it definately wouldn't be in broad daylight with google camera's all over the place! :slapfloor: Not to mention leaving such a trail! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

So midnight in a buck pasture?? :ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

......yes....... :slapfloor: :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

Oh gosh, too funny! :slapfloor:


----------



## goathiker

Pig Pens are better...just saying...


----------



## Texaslass

So, after stuffing their faces last night with lots of potatoe vines and greens from the garden, and separating the doelings, and me milking way late by accident, the 3 does still only had a little over a gallon between them. ?? Any other theories, anyone? :shrug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Video Link:
> 
> 
> 
> I've fallen in love with this song




I LOVE that song!  thank you for posting it cause I needed to hear it tonight  :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I took a picture of it off my computer with my phone, but this is what the place should look like....


Ok that is kinda scary! LOL! Crazy stuff!


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I LOVE that song!  thank you for posting it cause I needed to hear it tonight  :hug:


Yup! :hug: You okay...?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I guess... 
Just had a kinda scary night...


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> So, after stuffing their faces last night with lots of potatoe vines and greens from the garden, and separating the doelings, and me milking way late by accident, the 3 does still only had a little over a gallon between them. ?? Any other theories, anyone? :shrug:


 I have no idea what could be going on... that's weird..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm fine though  :hug:


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I guess...
> Just had a kinda scary night...


:hug: Scary nights aren't cool..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> So, after stuffing their faces last night with lots of potatoe vines and greens from the garden, and separating the doelings, and me milking way late by accident, the 3 does still only had a little over a gallon between them. ?? Any other theories, anyone? :shrug:


Could they be getting into any sage or anything of the sort? Idk.. Trying to think way out there lol! Is the weather crazy? That caused my does to drop way down last year!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> :hug: Scary nights aren't cool..


Some freaky guy at work... I was almost in tears I was so scared.. Prayed my little heart out...


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Some freaky guy at work... I was almost in tears I was so scared.. Prayed my little heart out...


Dang.. that sounds terrible.. :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:hug: thanks for the hug


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I just had a thought Sarah, did their production start dropping when you started feeding the potato vines and leaves?

Sorry about your night Skyla, you have no idea how many creepy people come in to get their haircut, them and all the drunks, and creepy looking axe hacker like people who sound like they're russian, it gets scary sometimes!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

My goodness! You should see how much the spotlight sale animals sold for!! Just crazy IMO! I wish I had that kinda $ for a goat!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I just had a thought Sarah, did their production start dropping when you started feeding the potato vines and leaves? Sorry about your night Skyla, you have no idea how many creepy people come in to get their haircut, them and all the drunks, and creepy looking axe hacker like people who sound like they're russian, it gets scary sometimes!


Oh I think I have an idea lol! I get some REALLY creepy people come through my lines.. But I can handle it when it's inside... Out in that dark alone... I can't handle...


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hello everyone


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh out in the dark is wayyy too scary, people are creepy!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hello Sydney :wave:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm waiting for my pizza, soda, and ice cream right now


----------



## Scottyhorse

We went to a horse clinic today to watch one of my moms friends ride, they had an Olympic trainer from Britain come!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Oh out in the dark is wayyy too scary, people are creepy!


They sure are! Lol!

Hey Sydney  :wave:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> We went to a horse clinic today to watch one of my moms friends ride, they had an Olympic trainer from Britain come!


Oh that's way awesome!! I would LOVE that!!


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I'm waiting for my pizza, soda, and ice cream right now


Soda??  Eww....
The ice cream sounds good though :yum:


----------



## goathiker

Sidney, if your brother is truly interested in one or both of the boys. 
Saanen $250 with saddle, health certificate, and delivered to Biggs Junction.
Alpine $200 with same


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Sidney, if your brother is truly interested in one or both of the boys.
> Saanen $250 with saddle, health certificate, and delivered to Biggs Junction.
> Alpine $200 with same


I just asked him and he said, at age ten 'I was just a crazy mixed up kid then. Don't want one anymore.'

:ROFL: Well that is the answer then, LOL! My mom wants to get him into the goats, so we'll see. I think he would really enjoy it, he just doesn't want to admit it


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Soda??  Eww....
> The ice cream sounds good though :yum:


Yeah, I eat and drink all the toxic stuff, but hey, I'm still here! 

It's rootbeer to go with the vanilla ice cream, to make rootbeer floats 

And then, well, the pizza is dinner and stuff


----------



## goathiker

Wow, everyone was busy while I as writing...Hi


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Yeah, I eat and drink all the toxic stuff, but hey, I'm still here!
> 
> It's rootbeer to go with the vanilla ice cream, to make rootbeer floats
> 
> And then, well, the pizza is dinner and stuff


Root beer?? Eww.. Red pop floats are better...
And dinner is cool... 
Vanilla is kinda plain, isn't it? :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Vanilla Bean is the best


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ewww, NO! No fruity soda or any of that crap, I hate that stuff! Root beer, and vanilla ice cream , that's it  ( i have tried it with cookies and cream ice cream and it was pretty good too. My sister was crazy enough to try it with rocky road one day, she said it was terrible :lol: )


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Ewww, NO! No fruity soda or any of that crap, I hate that stuff! Root beer, and vanilla ice cream , that's it  ( i have tried it with cookies and cream ice cream and it was pretty good too. My sister was crazy enough to try it with rocky road one day, she said it was terrible :lol: )


I'll be sure to bring fruity soda with me to CA when I come round.. :roll:


----------



## Emzi00

Sarah's on!!!! Yay!!!! :wahoo: :dance: :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

There she goes :roll: stalking again :laugh:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:laugh: I think my food it here! :stars:


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I just had a thought Sarah, did their production start dropping when you started feeding the potato vines and leaves?
> 
> Sorry about your night Skyla, you have no idea how many creepy people come in to get their haircut, them and all the drunks, and creepy looking axe hacker like people who sound like they're russian, it gets scary sometimes!


You know, I really have no idea. It's possible! That's kind of odd though, don't you think? I mean, shouldn't that stuff be good for them?
We don't feed it very regularly- mostly on the weekends when we're harvesting for market. And I haven't noticed more milk at any time during the week-it doesn't fluctuate much. :shrug:

So sorry, Skyla!  that's no fun at all! :hug: Hope that doesn't happen again!!


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Soda??  Eww....
> The ice cream sounds good though :yum:


Agreed.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> You know, I really have no idea. It's possible! That's kind of odd though, don't you think? I mean, shouldn't that stuff be good for them? We don't feed it very regularly- mostly on the weekends when we're harvesting for market. And I haven't noticed more milk at any time during the week-it doesn't fluctuate much. :shrug: So sorry, Skyla!  that's no fun at all! :hug: Hope that doesn't happen again!!


Thanks Sarah  :hug:


----------



## Texaslass

I normally dislike (I was gonna say hate, but I can't truly hate any ice cream) vanilla ice cream, but i sorta like it with root beer, as a float.
Otherwise I hate any kind of soda or pop, or whatever you want to call it. I don't like root beer on its own either.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Root beer is so nasty!


----------



## Emzi00

Faygo red pop is the only kind of soda that doesn't make my stomach hurt.. and it makes a good float. :yum:


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Root beer is so nasty!


Agreed.


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Sarah's on!!!! Yay!!!! :wahoo: :dance: :hug:


That's my girl! :lol:  It's so nice to feel so loved!


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> That's my girl! :lol:  It's so nice to feel so loved!


Aww, I'm your girl? *blushes* :lol: Yeah, yeah. Get used to it, I've got a lot of love to give.


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Faygo red pop is the only kind of soda that doesn't make my stomach hurt.. and it makes a good float. :yum:


Never heard of that- must be a northern drink..... Lol not really; we've hardly ever had much variety in sodas in my life, so I wouldn't know.  we used to always drink Dr. pepper, or Diet Dr. pepper.
Sounds icky though- I never could stand red drinks, they make me sick.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

When I was younger the Red #40 dye made me sick..  doesn't anymore though  which is good cause it's in like everything! Lol!


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> Never heard of that- must be a northern drink..... Lol not really; we've hardly ever had much variety in sodas in my life, so I wouldn't know.  we used to always drink Dr. pepper, or Diet Dr. pepper.
> Sounds icky though- I never could stand red drinks, they make me sick.


It's actually not that bad.. but it does give you mustache for a while :lol:
I so so so dislike dr pepper. 
I never thought about it being a northern drink..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh I love Dr. Pepper! :yum: and Mountain Dew!


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Aww, I'm your girl? *blushes* :lol: Yeah, yeah. Get used to it, I've got a lot of love to give.


Umm hmm, dat's right, girlfriend!! (Said by Sarah T, the girl with attitude!) Lol, you're sweet!  :hug:


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> It's actually not that bad.. but it does give you mustache for a while :lol:
> I so so so dislike dr pepper.
> I never thought about it being a northern drink..


All Dr. Peppers, or just regular?


----------



## Emzi00

Mountain Dew is notorious for giving me stomach aches.. eww...
I think the best tasting stomach ache I've ever had was when I mixed mtn. dew and pepsi and threw in some German sugar cubes.. I think I stayed awake all night that night :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> All Dr. Peppers, or just regular?


I think I've only ever had regular :shrug:
I'm not willing to find out either.. I'm done drinking pop...


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> I think I've only ever had regular :shrug:
> I'm not willing to find out either.. I'm done drinking pop...


Yeah, same here! We don't drink any anymore. We drank the regular dr pepper for ages, then switched to diet. At first we hated the diet, but after we got used to it, the regular tasted AWFUL! So, idk, maybe the diet actually is a little better for you or something( though I highly doubt it).


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! Too funny Emma! I can't drink it at night cause it keeps me up.. I really only drink it when I'm tired at work lol! I won't pay crazy $ for a Red Bull and I heard that they are gross anyway...


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> Yeah, same here! We don't drink any anymore. We drank the regular dr pepper for ages, then switched to diet. At first we hated the diet, but after we got used to it, the regular tasted AWFUL! So, idk, maybe the diet actually is a little better for you or something( though I highly doubt it).


My cousin has to drink diet pop because he has diabetes... not sure why.. but he seems to like it..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> Yeah, same here! We don't drink any anymore. We drank the regular dr pepper for ages, then switched to diet. At first we hated the diet, but after we got used to it, the regular tasted AWFUL! So, idk, maybe the diet actually is a little better for you or something( though I highly doubt it).


Diet is actually worse for you I believe... I forget why though.. Lol!


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> LOL! Too funny Emma! I can't drink it at night cause it keeps me up.. I really only drink it when I'm tired at work lol! I won't pay crazy $ for a Red Bull and I heard that they are gross anyway...


Whatever you do, don't put red bull in your coffee!Wait, you don't drink coffee, so don't put it in your... tea... You'll see sounds! :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Well, diet has aspartame in it, whereas the regular just has loads of sugar (like, literally half the can is sugar or something like that, ew *gag*  I can't believe we used to drink that!


----------



## Emzi00

I know that if it says "sugar free" on the bottle, like on energy drinks and stuff, it's bad for you, it supposedly kills brain cells...


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Diet is actually worse for you I believe... I forget why though.. Lol!


It s the aspartame (sp) I believe. It's like rat poison or something. :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Whatever you do, don't put red bull in your coffee!Wait, you don't drink coffee, so don't put it in your... tea... You'll see sounds! :lol:


I actually have an insane desire to try this someday! :laugh:

Have y'all ever seen the bit from Yes Man (I've only seen the clip) where Jim Carrey does the whole Red Bull thing? It's hilarious!! :ROFL:


----------



## Scottyhorse

I switched 4H groups tonight!!!


----------



## Emzi00

I feel like I should go to bed, but I don't want to leave... I don't know what to do..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Whatever you do, don't put red bull in your coffee!Wait, you don't drink coffee, so don't put it in your... tea... You'll see sounds! :lol:


ROFL!!! Well I drink Decaf tea so no worries there! Lol! Maybe I should mix a red bull and a Mtn dew! HAHAH!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> It s the aspartame (sp) I believe. It's like rat poison or something. :lol:


That's it! Lol!
Yah.. No good.. I'd rather the sugar then eat poison.. Just sayin lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> I know that if it says "sugar free" on the bottle, like on energy drinks and stuff, it's bad for you, it supposedly kills brain cells...


And it tastes like crap! I hate sugar free stuff!  :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> ROFL!!! Well I drink Decaf tea so no worries there! Lol! Maybe I should mix a red bull and a Mtn dew! HAHAH!!


Not a bright idea! :ROFL: That would probably kill you with all that icky stuff in it! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> I actually have an insane desire to try this someday! :laugh: Have y'all ever seen the bit from Yes Man (I've only seen the clip) where Jim Carrey does the whole Red Bull thing? It's hilarious!! :ROFL:


Haha!! Doo it! :ROFL:


----------



## Texaslass

Sorry, got distracted for a sec....
I need to go to bed (and maybe take a shower...), so I really should go too. 
Soo, have y'all seen the Jim Carrey thing? If not, you really should, it's seriously hilarious!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> I feel like I should go to bed, but I don't want to leave... I don't know what to do..


Well.. I'm going to bed.. I have to straighten my hair before church in the morning so that means I have to get up a little early so I need sleep.. *yawn*

So night guys  talk to you tomorrow


----------



## Emzi00

Night guys :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Not a bright idea! :ROFL: That would probably kill you with all that icky stuff in it! :lol:


Yah, probably lol!! Gotta live life on the edge! Mix the two and see what happens! I really want to now! One day I will! Haha!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> Sorry, got distracted for a sec.... I need to go to bed (and maybe take a shower...), so I really should go too.  Soo, have y'all seen the Jim Carrey thing? If not, you really should, it's seriously hilarious!


No haven't seen it...

Night Sarah


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> That's it! Lol!
> Yah.. No good.. I'd rather the sugar then eat poison.. Just sayin lol!


Normally I'd agree....but... Poison tastes better!  my aunt says (when she thinks it doesn't taste right) that they are cheating us because it doesn't have all 23 different kinds of poison in it! :ROFL: (this is the aunt that Lacie reminds me of a lot)


----------



## Texaslass

K good night everyone! :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> Normally I'd agree....but... Poison tastes better!  my aunt says (when she thinks it doesn't taste right) that they are cheating us because it doesn't have all 23 different kinds of poison in it! :ROFL: (this is the aunt that Lacie reminds me of a lot)


ROFL!! That's ok.. Mountain Dew has flame retardant in it  haha! I just tell my mom I'm making my self fire proof on the inside :ROFL: she hates it when I drink it lol!


----------



## Scottyhorse

I think I might sell my Nigerian buck...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Redbull and 5hour energy drinks arent even close to RedLine, seriously never ever ever try RedLine, its like liquid speed. Never try that one!

My brother has tried the redbull in his mountain dew before, absolutely no effect on him. And be careful drinking mountain dew, he used to drink it every day, and have about 4-6 per day, patches of the top of his tongue and the sides of his mouth started sloughing off!


----------



## nchen7

eeeewwww. I haven't drank any soda in YEARS. aspartame is horrendous for you. 
http://articles.mercola.com/sites/a...e-most-dangerous-substance-added-to-food.aspx

and those energy drinks....BLEH! they're all just so bad! drink water, real juice or tea! we make our own iced tea at home with home grown herbs, and it's sooo good!!!


----------



## nchen7

Scottyhorse said:


> I think I might sell my Nigerian buck...


why do you need to sell him??


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That doesn't surprise me about the Mtn Dew Lacie.. I don't drink it often.. Just once in a while when I'm tired to give me a boost lol!
Mtn few alone will keep me up at night.. So I can imagine that the two together would do something to me lol!


I mostly drink water and juices... Snapples are my favorites 

Aw... Why you gotta sell him Sydney


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Morning! Stayed up till 4AM, woke up at 8AM.... Im a tad tired


----------



## Emzi00

A tad?! :ROFL: I'm way tired and I only stayed up till midnight! :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Haha that was sarcasm, I can barely keep my eyes open, idk how I'll do that during church!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm with you Emma! LOL! I am beat! I don't even know why I'm so tired! I've stayed up that late no problemo SOOO many times! Idk lol!


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh: Sunday is the day of rest 
And for me, more homework...


----------



## Emzi00

I don't think I can give you an energetic welcome Skyla, I'm _that_ tired...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL! It's ok Emma... *snuffle* .... I'll get over it... *snuffle*


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I burnt my fingers on my hair...


----------



## ten-acre-farms

You should follow me on Instagram @tenacrefarms


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Oh skyla, what am I long to do with you? Well I spent 4 hours making slaphappy vines on my friends vine yesterday (today technically).... That was fun 

I'm officially sick. If I was normal, I'd be okay, just a runny nose and small cough. But I have stupid asthma so it makes every sickness 10x worse :tears: so now I can't breath. At all. I can barely suck in a deep enough breath to cough, and it hurts when I do!  not to mention I'm wheezing badly so I sound like a 100 year old vacuum cleaner that's vacuuming staples. Ugh. 

Prayers please that I get healthy enough to go to school tomorrow, I have my last home volleyball game and I'm in 8th grade so this is a big deal for me.... ray: 

Well I feel accomplished! My picture was in the newspaper today, and for once NOT for fair stuff! It was my soccer team's picture from the tournement we won! Woot woot!


----------



## Texaslass

Sorry you feel bad Sarah. 
I stayed up kinda late, and now I have a headache. :/ They decided at the last minute not to take me to the market, so I get to be semi-lazy today.


----------



## Emzi00

They decided not to take you?  Semi lazy days are fun


----------



## Texaslass

Yeah, I have too much to do this week, and if I'd gone I would've been to tired to get it all done. Markets are ridiculously tiring!
I need to make a ton of soap so we don't fall behind for the holiday season. :/


----------



## Scottyhorse

Morning everyone!

Sarah, as a fellow asthmatic, I feel your pain! Hope you get better soon :hug:


----------



## Emzi00

My mom still has to teach me how to make soap... onder:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm going to learn how on Saturday  Promise's breeder's wife is teaching me  so excited!!


----------



## Scottyhorse

I have a bit of a dilemma with my goats


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Like what??


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Scottyhorse said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> Sarah, as a fellow asthmatic, I feel your pain! Hope you get better soon :hug:


Glad someone knows what it's like! Thanks! :hug:


----------



## Texaslass

So, ahem! Cuddly..... should I stop feeding the milkers sweet potato vines? ???


----------



## Texaslass

I didn't know I was that bad! Where'd everyone disappear to? :tears:


----------



## Emzi00

Cuddly :laugh:
Lacie.. Sarah must really need you :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm here  
My sisters and their friend are going on and on about mr you know who... :hair:


----------



## Emzi00

Oooohh... can I go on about mr you know who as well?? :ROFL:


----------



## Texaslass

:laugh:


----------



## Emzi00

Sarah, want me to ask Lacie for you?


----------



## Texaslass

Oh, well, I guess I could :shrug:- you mean you would text her or PM?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Oooohh... can I go on about mr you know who as well?? :ROFL:


ROFL!! :roll: sure come join the party :roll:


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> Oh, well, I guess I could :shrug:- you mean you would text her or PM?


Text


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> ROFL!! :roll: sure come join the party :roll:


I still think you should go for it!


----------



## Texaslass

Sure, why not? 
Hey, is it just my rotten wifi, or is TGS almost always really slow to respond??


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Like what??


Sigh. I'll be going off to college in about 6 years.

My goal for breeding the goats is to have a great, show quality herd that produce well too. It's going to take a lot of time, effort, and money, and do I really want to throw all that away in 6 years?? My first, main problem is I can't get my heart out of my head. I know my nigerian buck is not cut out for what I want to do with my herd, but he is SOOO sweet and I love him so much that I don't want to sell him! But then if I don't sell him, then what is he going to be used for? I would have to wether him, but I don't think you can show wethers that are over a year old. So he wouldn't be useful. Then I would need to buy another buck, and that's another $300. Sure, I could just breed for fun, but I LOVE showing, and goats that don't have good conformation just bug me so that's not an option. I just don't know what to do  :sigh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> I still think you should go for it!


That's nice  :lol: 
We are having them and our youth group over to have a fire and just hangout and stuff in a few weeks  so that is exciting  plus my dad is still gonna have them over for diner at some point too..


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> That's nice  :lol:
> We are having them and our youth group over to have a fire and just hangout and stuff in a few weeks  so that is exciting  plus my dad is still gonna have them over for diner at some point too..


Perfect opportunity... take it... :laugh:


----------



## Texaslass

I know how you feel, Sydney!! I know that I won't need to keep my buck in a year or two, but I don't want to sell him. 
My does don't have the best conformation (or history of milking) either, and I was hoping to have a really high quality herd of milk goats. I don't mind breeding up and all, but it's going to take a looong time to get them where I'd like them, I think.


----------



## Texaslass

I don't mind so much though, I mean I'm happy with my goats how they are, it's just that at the same time I want really amazing ones, you know?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> Sigh. I'll be going off to college in about 6 years. My goal for breeding the goats is to have a great, show quality herd that produce well too. It's going to take a lot of time, effort, and money, and do I really want to throw all that away in 6 years?? My first, main problem is I can't get my heart out of my head. I know my nigerian buck is not cut out for what I want to do with my herd, but he is SOOO sweet and I love him so much that I don't want to sell him! But then if I don't sell him, then what is he going to be used for? I would have to wether him, but I don't think you can show wethers that are over a year old. So he wouldn't be useful. Then I would need to buy another buck, and that's another $300. Sure, I could just breed for fun, but I LOVE showing, and goats that don't have good conformation just bug me so that's not an option. I just don't know what to do  :sigh:


Well.. I would go with your goal... You could always lease out your herd... Figure it out when the time comes.. 
I mean.. I look at me.. What am I going to do when I get married... And what about if I have kids?? I don't plan to sell any of 'keepers' I would probably thin out my herd a bit.. Lease out some that I really want shown and stuff and keep a few milkers that my mom likes and can help me with..

But.. That's aways away... So.. I will keep adding and breeding to my goal and when the time comes to take on those changes.. Go from there... That's about all you can do..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Perfect opportunity... take it... :laugh:


LOL! I'll do my best


----------



## Texaslass

Texaslass said:


> Sure, why not?
> Hey, is it just my rotten wifi, or is TGS almost always really slow to respond??


Lol. I meant, sure why not text Lacie. :lol: Guess I wasn't very clear. :doh:


----------



## caprine crazy

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I LOVE that song!  thank you for posting it cause I needed to hear it tonight  :hug:


That's a good song. :hug: If you need to talk I'm here. Life isn't easy, but nobody said it would be. We all need someone to lean on when we feel down and you've been there for me and prayed for me, now I would like to do the same for you.


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> Lol. I meant, sure why not text Lacie. :lol: Guess I wasn't very clear. :doh:


I did text her.  I just haven't gotten a response yet.. I'll let you know when I do..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

caprine crazy said:


> That's a good song. :hug: If you need to talk I'm here. Life isn't easy, but nobody said it would be. We all need someone to lean on when we feel down and you've been there for me and prayed for me, now I would like to do the same for you.


Thanks so much Kayla  :hug: I'll PM you.. I'm fine today


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Well.. I would go with your goal... You could always lease out your herd... Figure it out when the time comes..
> I mean.. I look at me.. What am I going to do when I get married... And what about if I have kids?? I don't plan to sell any of 'keepers' I would probably thin out my herd a bit.. Lease out some that I really want shown and stuff and keep a few milkers that my mom likes and can help me with..
> 
> But.. That's aways away... So.. I will keep adding and breeding to my goal and when the time comes to take on those changes.. Go from there... That's about all you can do..


That's what I was leaning towards, but then what am I going to do with my buck? I was thinking of maybe just using him as a 'rent a buck' type thing maybe? I dunno.


----------



## Emzi00

Sarah... would you like to explain why you're liking posts of mine from two months ago???


----------



## Texaslass

Oh, I was just randomly looking up stuff in the ban user thread, and it was making me laugh! :slapfloor: Funny stuff!


----------



## Emzi00

We were so funny! :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Gtg for a bit, see y'all!


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie still hasn't texted back.. :hair:


----------



## Emzi00

See ya Sarah! :hug: :wave:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> That's what I was leaning towards, but then what am I going to do with my buck? I was thinking of maybe just using him as a 'rent a buck' type thing maybe? I dunno.


Well... Where you don't want to sell him... I guess you could do that  do you have enough people around to use him?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Talk to ya later Sarah


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Well... Where you don't want to sell him... I guess you could do that  do you have enough people around to use him?


Probably not.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> Probably not.


Lol! There's another dilemma then...

Idk on that... Here.. If there aren't working then we can't keep them... We are selling one buck due to his lines not going with the rest of the herd... He is a lovely boy.. Just not the lines I need... 
You just need to figure out the right thing for you I guess..


----------



## Scottyhorse

That's the hard part.. I am not totally sure what is right.. I want to have very nice goats (he is nice just not nice enough) and I don't think he will work out for that.. I was thinking maybe I will breed him to one of my does and keep a doeling (if she has one) then wait and see what kind of udders he throws, but that is a LONG wait! 2+ years! Looking at animals in his pedigree they just don't jump out as AMAZING to me..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> That's the hard part.. I am not totally sure what is right.. I want to have very nice goats (he is nice just not nice enough) and I don't think he will work out for that.. I was thinking maybe I will breed him to one of my does and keep a doeling (if she has one) then wait and see what kind of udders he throws, but that is a LONG wait! 2+ years! Looking at animals in his pedigree they just don't jump out as AMAZING to me..


I don't want to tell you what to do.. That's not my place... But... If he were mine.. And I was getting the same feelings about him that you just mentioned... I would sell him and get a buck to better suit me... But, that is just me..


----------



## Texaslass

And now I am getting likes on old posts! 
So....did your fish ever die, Emma? :shades:


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I don't want to tell you what to do.. That's not my place... But... If he were mine.. And I was getting the same feelings about him that you just mentioned... I would sell him and get a buck to better suit me... But, that is just me..


I know.. I know I should.. I think I will talk to my mom about it later and see what she thinks... 
Thanks Skyla :hug:

I am hoping to have 6 or 7 Nigerian Does, 2 Nigerian Bucks, 2 Pygmy does, 2 Boer does, (boers are a good seller around here, same with Pygmys) 1 Pygmy Buck (which I have) and *maybe* one Boer buck, but will probably just take the boer girls on a date. So 15 goats max.. All quality, nice goats... Sounds good to me.. Plus 2-3 pets... Now if I can find a good home for my Nigerian Buck I would be willing to sell him.. Because I know he is not what I need.. Maybe I could wether him and keep him as a buddy for my pygmy buck?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Your welcome  sorry if I sounded harsh.. Didn't mean too.. 
If I had more $ and more land I would have pets too  but.. I only have 'working' animals here as they need to help pay for their keep lol! I'm poor :laugh:


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> And now I am getting likes on old posts!
> So....did your fish ever die, Emma? :shades:


Sadly, no.  :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

That's so weird, we both came back on at the exact same time! unless you've been stalking and not posting...


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Your welcome  sorry if I sounded harsh.. Didn't mean too..
> If I had more $ and more land I would have pets too  but.. I only have 'working' animals here as they need to help pay for their keep lol! I'm poor :laugh:


No, you didn't sound harsh at all! And I totally understand with only keeping 'working' animals!
I just looked at the 2013 fair handbook for one of the fairs here, and they DO have a wether over 1 year class for dwarf and mini breeds! So I will wether him and he will be shown a few times a year!  You can band mature bucks, right?

Edit, as a Nigerian DWARF he would classify in the 'Dwarf and Mini Breeds' section, right? I guess I could ask my 4H leader tomorrow.


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Sadly, no.  :lol:


Still swimming about in an inch of water? :slapfloor: (assuming some has evaporated by now. )


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> That's so weird, we both came back on at the exact same time! unless you've been stalking and not posting...


:ROFL: no, I just came back.. and Lacie still hasn't texted back..


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> Still swimming about in an inch of water? :slapfloor: (assuming some has evaporated by now. )


:slapfloor: I filled it up and cleaned it a while ago


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'm headed off for now, I REALLY need a shower! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Showers are nice.. unless you just straightened your hair... then they stink.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> No, you didn't sound harsh at all! And I totally understand with only keeping 'working' animals! I just looked at the 2013 fair handbook for one of the fairs here, and they DO have a wether over 1 year class for dwarf and mini breeds! So I will wether him and he will be shown a few times a year!  You can band mature bucks, right? Edit, as a Nigerian DWARF he would classify in the 'Dwarf and Mini Breeds' section, right? I guess I could ask my 4H leader tomorrow.


Well that's cool!  good luck with that then! 

Yes, as long as you can get a band around his 'jewels' he can be banded 
And yes he would be a Dwarf/mini  good luck with him!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Sadly, no.  :lol:


:lol: :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> :lol: :ROFL: :slapfloor:


I _really_ want him to die..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> I really want him to die..


I figured as much lol! They never die when you want them to FYI :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh for goodness sakes Emma, just throw the fish out the window and get it over with! :lol:

And sorry I didn't text you back, like I said I hate this phone and never have it with me like my old phone! And I was busy emailing people about their Oberhasli's 

Sarah, I'd try taking the potato leaves away for a bit and see what happens. You should grow Kale! :lol: I was just reading through one of my old cow books, for ne reason at all really, and Kale is great for increasing milk production, and it said you can grow *20 tons* of Kale on just *ONE* acre of land. And you can grow 50lbs of kale a day, for three months on 1/8 of an acre of land!


----------



## Emzi00

The fish..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

He has way more than an inch of water! That's gonna take forever to evaporate! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Oh for goodness sakes Emma, just throw the fish out the window and get it over with! :lol:
> 
> And sorry I didn't text you back, like I said I hate this phone and never have it with me like my old phone! And I was busy emailing people about their Oberhasli's


I'd feel so bad if I did that! :lol: I can kill other things with no problem, but I don't know why I can't just get it over with :shrug:

Yeah, yeah.  
Find some obies, did you?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So my daughter decided she want's to show a market wether at the fair this coming year  She'll be the only one there!  There was a whopping total of 2 Boers at our fair this year, and they were both brood does :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> He has way more than an inch of water! That's gonna take forever to evaporate! :lol:


I know! :lol:
I cleaned his tank a while ago because I hate when my parents say I'm irresponsible with him, so I'm not responsible enough for other stuff.. :sigh:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> So my daughter decided she want's to show a market wether at the fair this coming year  She'll be the only one there!  There was a whopping total of 2 Boers at our fair this year, and they were both brood does :lol:


That sounds like fun! :lol: And even if there were more she'd still do good because you have awesome goats..
We had like two funky percentage mutt boer things.. and I think three really little boer kids..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> I'd feel so bad if I did that! :lol: I can kill other things with no problem, but I don't know why I can't just get it over with :shrug:
> 
> Yeah, yeah.
> Find some obies, did you?


Yes I did, 3 doelings and 2 "bred" dry yearlings. I looked up all of their adga numbers and not one of the does has the same herd name, which I find really weird.... but hey whatever!  
I forgot the other people I emailed..... I guess they didnt grab my attention as well, hmm....

Eh, I'm gonna have to go all the way to Michigan to throw your fish away, aren't I? :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

He's a cute fish  lol! 

I know that feeling.. *sigh*


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Yes I did, 3 doelings and 2 "bred" dry yearlings. I looked up all of their adga numbers and not one of the does has the same herd name, which I find really weird.... but hey whatever!
> I forgot the other people I emailed..... I guess they didnt grab my attention as well, hmm....
> 
> Eh, I'm gonna have to go all the way to Michigan to throw your fish away, aren't I? :lol:


Cool :thumbup:

Yeah, that's perfectly fine with me! :ROFL:


----------



## Texaslass

So y'all just had to have a party when I left, didn't you?


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie... your picture... why...?


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Oh for goodness sakes Emma, just throw the fish out the window and get it over with! :lol:
> 
> And sorry I didn't text you back, like I said I hate this phone and never have it with me like my old phone! And I was busy emailing people about their Oberhasli's
> 
> Sarah, I'd try taking the potato leaves away for a bit and see what happens. You should grow Kale! :lol: I was just reading through one of my old cow books, for ne reason at all really, and Kale is great for increasing milk production, and it said you can grow *20 tons* of Kale on just *ONE* acre of land. And you can grow 50lbs of kale a day, for three months on 1/8 of an acre of land!


Ummmm, haha, not to burst your bubble or anything, but we grow ACRES of kale!  :slapfloor: Sorry, it's just we really do grow a ton. 
Right now I think there's about 7 or 8, 400ft long rows planted of it.  The only reason I haven't been feeding that is cause it just now is in season, and we were only picking enough for the market.


----------



## Texaslass

When we had the Jersey cow, we were feeding her Kale just as fast as she could eat it, which was practically all day long.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: Yaaay, Kale! 

I read that this morning, so feed some to the goats when you get a chance! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Lacie... your picture... why...?


I felt like it, I might just change it again, at any given moment!


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I felt like it, I might just change it again, at any given moment!


I sure hope so... the center of interest just doesn't work for me....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Is this better? :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

Much better :laugh:
I think I liked the picture of the one buck the best though..


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Is this better? :ROFL:


 NOO!! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Which buck? Falcon?


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Which buck? Falcon?


Yeah, that buck...  or one of Goober would work


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Is this better? :ROFL:


That's scary!!

Headed out to TSC for some new boots. TTY'aL


----------



## Texaslass

Aaaahhhh! Lacie!  What IS that thing??


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie, not to burst your bubble or anything.. but the one of him standing in the feeder is better... :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Texaslass said:


> Aaaahhhh! Lacie!  What IS that thing??


One of the kids doodles on the computer when I let them use the "paint" thingy on the computer. It's a mangled dog....broken leg, on crutches, black-bloodshot-eyes and one eye is bleeding, missing teeth, stitches, ripped ear, and bandaids all over :laugh: I think my daughter doodled that one actually :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> One of the kids doodles on the computer when I let them use the "paint" thingy on the computer. It's a mangled dog....broken leg, on crutches, black-bloodshot-eyes and one eye is bleeding, missing teeth, stitches, ripped ear, and bandaids all over :laugh: I think my daughter doodled that one actually :lol:


Oh my!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emma, you're too picky! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Emma, you're too picky! :lol:


You haven't figured that out yet?! :laugh:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Oh my!


Bit of a warped child that one.... her teacher liked it though! :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Emma, you're too picky! :lol:


Actually, now that I think about it, I like the one of him laying by the tree best...   :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Bit of a warped child that one.... her teacher liked it though! :ROFL:


It seems that you pass it on... :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Actually, now that I think about it, I like the one of him laying by the tree best...   :lol:


You're such an indecisive person! :lol: You know what, I'm going to suprise you with one of him! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> It seems that you pass it on... :lol:


I think I agree there! LOL!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> You're such an indecisive person! :lol: You know what, I'm going to suprise you with one of him! :lol:


Ooooh! Surprises!  lol! How exciting Emma! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

I don't see why she doesn't just use that one of Falcon... I like that buck...


----------



## Texaslass

Yikes! Is this the daughter that was on here for a while? What happened to her anyway? She's never on here anymore..


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> Yikes! Is this the daughter that was on here for a while? What happened to her anyway? She's never on here anymore..


Yeah, she's never on here anymore...  :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> Yikes! Is this the daughter that was on here for a while? What happened to her anyway? She's never on here anymore..


We all scared her away :lol:  is very possible! LOL!


----------



## Emzi00

Nice picture Lacie..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, that would be her  She was using her kindle, but I have to get it fixed, it quit holding a charge, and I havent got her a new one, I'll probably get her a laptop for christmas though.

I could put Falcon back up, OR I could put a different one up


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Bit of a warped child that one.... her teacher liked it though! :ROFL:


Warped brains are the best! Lol. I have a flying goat of death in the works on The GIMP.


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Yeah, that would be her  She was using her kindle, but I have to get it fixed, it quit holding a charge, and I havent got her a new one, I'll probably get her a laptop for christmas though.
> 
> I could put Falcon back up, OR I could put a different one up


:laugh: The sixteen year old? :lol:

Hmm.. onder: You could do both...


----------



## Texaslass

That's a nice-ish picture, Lacie, but it needs to be zoomed up more. :lol: It's too wittle for my eyes to see the cuteness!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I like that one Lacie 

She keeps changing too much! Lol!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I went with Falcons grandam  

Yes, the 16 year old....


----------



## Texaslass

Okay, you gotta leave that one!  I like it!


----------



## Emzi00

Nice goat :drool:

:laugh: Sorry, that was a weird question...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Here's a bigger pic of Miss Snowbird


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok... Leaving for real this time! Be back soon


----------



## Texaslass

Be-yoo-ti-ful!


----------



## Emzi00

Bye Skyla :hug:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Bye Skyla :wave:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Man, why can't all goat now a days have that depth to them?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well it mainly happens when people are focusing on one thing they want to change on the goat, and they forget about the rest of the goat, then when they are 6 generations down the line they notice they lost a lot of the high, power, depth, capacity, and width. 
I'm bringing the older body styles back next year hopfully


----------



## Emzi00

You're bringing sexy back?  :ROFL:
I'm kidding...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:ROFL: I suppose so (in the dairy goat world), joking or not! :slapfloor:


----------



## Scottyhorse

I will only pick goats who are close to the old style... The slim, body capcityless goats just don't work! 

I just realized that 'just don't work is something I use to say when I was little... I would try to dress myself them come stomping down the stairs saying 'These socks just don't work!"


----------



## Emzi00

Well... Lacie.. you can send all those sexy kids to me! :ROFL:


----------



## Scottyhorse

I think Lacie should start breeding Nigerian Dwarfs, and send one to me for Christmas! 

(I may or may not be asking for a goat for Christmas.... )


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:ROFL: Nope, they don't work for me either! To recreate Wailea would be amazing though! I want more like her!!

Oh Emma, I'll send you as many as you can buy! :slapfloor: :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> I think Lacie should start breeding Nigerian Dwarfs, and send one to me for Christmas!
> 
> (I may or may not be asking for a goat for Christmas.... )


I already asked for a goat for Christmas... from Lacie actually :ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'll be back in a bit


----------



## Scottyhorse

I want a doe from Camanna :drool:


----------



## caprine crazy

Speakign of this goat for christmas stuff makes me think of Secret Santa! We are doing that this year right?


----------



## Scottyhorse

I don't know.... But I would like to join if we are!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

caprine crazy said:


> Speakign of this goat for christmas stuff makes me think of Secret Santa! We are doing that this year right?


We are on CTC  just talked to Logan about it and I got the all clear to do it again  can't wait it's so much fun to put together  I love seeing what y'all get


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok... So.. Last time I bring $60 to TSC with me! Go in to her a $30 pair of new rubber boots... Walk out with this $40 pair, an AWESOME candle, and some Candy lol! No new rubber boots... :/

(The boots look 10x's better in person! And don't mind the mess on my floor lol! Lots of fuzzies from my pillow that I have to vacuum :laugh: )


----------



## Emzi00

I like the boots!


----------



## Emzi00

If you search Lacie's name on youtube a video about 4h comes up.. :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> I like the boots!


Thanks 



Emzi00 said:


> If you search Lacie's name on youtube a video about 4h comes up.. :laugh:


LOL! I wanna see it! Post the link!


----------



## Emzi00




----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That was kinda boring....

Why does that come up for Lacie?!


----------



## Emzi00

:shrug: I don't know... It was the only thing that comes up too when you search "lacie harkey" :laugh: Sorry Lacie... I don't mean to stalk you.. I'm just incredibly bored right now..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL Emma!! Too funny!!!


----------



## Emzi00

I was just really bored... :shrug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I haven't searched you tube for people.. But have googled plenty lll


----------



## Texaslass

It wouldn't play for me-our wifi is really bad today, don't know why. :/


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> It wouldn't play for me-our wifi is really bad today, don't know why. :/


You didn't miss much lol


----------



## Texaslass

Why does our skinny, beautiful neighbor have to come over on a day when I feel ugly and kinda fat??


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> Why does our skinny, beautiful neighbor have to come over on a day when I feel ugly and kinda fat??


 You know you're beautiful. So very beautiful. And as far as feeling fat.. That doesn't matter. The people who love you love you for who you are :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> You know you're beautiful. So very beautiful. And as far as feeling fat.. That doesn't matter. The people who love you love you for who you are :hug:


Agreed! :hug:


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> You know you're beautiful. So very beautiful. And as far as feeling fat.. That doesn't matter. The people who love you love you for who you are :hug:


:hug: You're sweet!  
I'm not fat, not super skinny or anything, but not fat. I guess I'm just sort of "normal" lol. It's just one of those days where you feel icky you know? I think I may have a teensy sore throat too, so I've been snacking more to make it feel better. :eyeroll: I know, not a good idea.


----------



## Texaslass

It's just she's really gorgeous, _and_ sweet, and nice, etc, etc...  I don't mind, I like her.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> It's just she's really gorgeous, and sweet, and nice, etc, etc...  I don't mind, I like her.


I know the feeling...


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> :hug: You're sweet!
> I'm not fat, not super skinny or anything, but not fat. I guess I'm just sort of "normal" lol. It's just one of those days where you feel icky you know? I think I may have a teensy sore throat too, so I've been snacking more to make it feel better. :eyeroll: I know, not a good idea.


 Yeah, I know  :lol: :hug:
I know that feeling all to well..


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Yeah, I know  :lol: :hug:
> I know that feeling all to well..


Which one? :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> Which one? :lol:


 All of them....


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> All of them....


:slapfloor: :ROFL: Don't we all?

My mom thinks I'm skinny, but you know moms, lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

My friend used to think she was getting fat :roll: she wasn't anywhere near it! So sometimes our minds play tricks on us


----------



## Emzi00

Some of my friends think they're fat... They're pencils! It makes me sad that they don't realize how thin they are..


----------



## Texaslass

Yeah.... 

Hey does anyone know if it's okay to worm the second and third time (11 days apart) with a different wormer? 
I was going to order more, but I couldn't ask my dad, and I don't have enough left.
I gave Ivomec plus, but all I have besides that is Cydectin; think I could use that?


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> :slapfloor: :ROFL: Don't we all?
> 
> My mom thinks I'm skinny, but you know moms, lol!


Pffft...moms..


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Some of my friends think they're fat... They're pencils! It makes me sad that they don't realize how thin they are..


Me too! I see these sticks walking around at the markets, and I just want to give them armloads of veggies for free! It's sad how much propaganda has warped people's minds. It seems like everyone in America is either a stick or horribly overweight. It's scary....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> Yeah....  Hey does anyone know if it's okay to worm the second and third time (11 days apart) with a different wormer? I was going to order more, but I couldn't ask my dad, and I don't have enough left. I gave Ivomec plus, but all I have besides that is Cydectin; think I could use that?


I don't know... Sorry


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Some of my friends think they're fat... They're pencils! It makes me sad that they don't realize how thin they are..


I know people like that at work..


----------



## goathiker

Texaslass said:


> I gave Ivomec plus, but all I have besides that is Cydectin; think I could use that?


 It's fine. Cydectin is just Moxidectin anyway...It's the same class of wormer.


----------



## Texaslass

Thanks! Oh, Jill, check out my thread in kidding koral would you?  You're the expert.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hehe! He's kinda growing on me...


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> Me too! I see these sticks walking around at the markets, and I just want to give them armloads of veggies for free! It's sad how much propaganda has warped people's minds. It seems like everyone in America is either a stick or horribly overweight. It's scary....


 :laugh: I'm neither... :lol: A happy medium


----------



## Emzi00

Song of the night... I really like tenth Avenue North


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> :laugh: I'm neither... :lol: A happy medium


Haha, me too.  healthy, lol.


----------



## Texaslass

Cute dog Skyla; is he yours?


----------



## Texaslass

Still can't watch videos... Stinking Internet! Sometimes I think whoever controls it is just bored some days, and sits there, turning it on and off to bug the zillions of people using it... :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Video Link:
> 
> 
> 
> Song of the night... I really like tenth Avenue North




Oh I love that song!  never heard it till now but I really like it!


----------



## goathiker

Texaslass said:


> Thanks! Oh, Jill, check out my thread in kidding koral would you?  You're the expert.


If you mean the pooch test thread, the black is too soon to tell and the youngster is most definitely pregnant. (sorry)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> Cute dog Skyla; is he yours?


No.. We are dog sitting him.. ButterButt (as I call him :lol: BudarBall is his real name) he is going home tomorrow..


----------



## Emzi00

Well, if you still can't watch any..


----------



## Emzi00

And another..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

You stalking Tenth Avenue North now??


----------



## Texaslass

goathiker said:


> If you mean the pooch test thread, the black is too soon to tell and the youngster is most definitely pregnant. (sorry)


Yikes! I was kinda thinkin that, but up till now I hadn't thought it seriously, you know? Didn't want that to be the deal...   She's sooo tiny! She's only 30 pounds MAX! Probably less... Can you tell how far along? And do you think she has a chance? Her half sister looks exactly the same, so I guess both are pregnant... Wow, I just don't know what to think...


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh: Enough videos yet??


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I can't keep up with you Emma! Lol!


----------



## Texaslass

:tears: My babies! :tears:
I'm starting to wonder if the lady sold them to me because she knew they were bred.....  come to think of it, I'm pretty sure they were penned right by the bucks pen-probably their dad!!


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> You stalking Tenth Avenue North now??


 I love that band!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I LOVE this song!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> I love that band!!


I like them too! And Anthem Lights, Chris August.. I could go on! Lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> :tears: My babies! :tears: I'm starting to wonder if the lady sold them to me because she knew they were bred.....  come to think of it, I'm pretty sure they were penned right by the bucks pen-probably their dad!!


Maybe they aren't  one of my does looked bred last year.. Never was..


----------



## Texaslass

Here's where I got them- the two doelings I got are in the pic actually.
Not a very nice place, IMO. 
See the gate to the left? I think that goes to the buck pen...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> Here's where I got them- the two doelings I got are in the pic actually. Not a very nice place, IMO.  See the gate to the left? I think that goes to the buck pen...


Looks like cattle panels... It could be possible..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

This is a good one too!


----------



## Emzi00

This one is perfect..


----------



## Texaslass

GAAH, all these videos that I can't watch! :GAAH: :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok... This is a weird video.. But a good song lol!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well that video was so boring I stopped 20 seconds in! :lol: 

I don't see anything wrong with their place, but I do agree that the doe kids need to be kept away from the buck fence.


----------



## Emzi00

This is just great..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> This one is perfect.. Video Link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That one is sweet


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> GAAH, all these videos that I can't watch! :GAAH: :lol:


Haha!!


----------



## Emzi00

Lifehouse is good too..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I like these two too!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Lifehouse is good too.. Video Link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It won't let me watch on my iPod


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Like this one


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

And this one


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Like this one


 I really like that one.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

And dis one


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> I really like that one.


Me too! It's one of my favorites right now


----------



## Emzi00

And this one..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^ I can't watch that one on here either


----------



## Emzi00




----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Video Link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?!? ROFL!!
> 
> I saw a guy at the store I work at that had a shirt on with one of those 'noises' written on the front lol


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> And dis one


 You have no idea how much I love this song!!! We sang it when my youth group went on a mission trip to Nashville...


----------



## Emzi00




----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> You have no idea how much I love this song!!! We sang it when my youth group went on a mission trip to Nashville...


That's cool!

I really like that one


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Video Link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a good one too


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

BRB.. Have to bring the dog out and get some PJs on.


----------



## Emzi00




----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Back! Man it's cold out there! Brr!!



Emzi00 said:


> Video Link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a good one too!


----------



## Emzi00




----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Video Link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love that one too!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Love this one


----------



## Emzi00

I really like Britt Nicole..


----------



## Texaslass

My! If I do watch any of these tomorrow, I don't I'll be doing anything else! :roll:

Lacie, I just meant it didn't seem that nice of a place to keep the goats in. I think that pen was it, and it was really small. She had a bunch of little wethers in a pen that was like8 by 12 ft or something.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> I really like Britt Nicole..


Me too  I have her two newer CDs  I like a lot of her old stuff too though


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> My! If I do watch any of these tomorrow, I don't I'll be doing anything else! :roll: Lacie, I just meant it didn't seem that nice of a place to keep the goats in. I think that pen was it, and it was really small. She had a bunch of little wethers in a pen that was like8 by 12 ft or something.


LOL! It will only take ya an hour or so  :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm




----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


>


 Yup, yup. That's a good one!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Yup, yup. That's a good one!


Love it


----------



## Emzi00

Gosh, I have to go.. I'll see ya later.. :hug:


----------



## Texaslass

So I was trying to just watch the last one, but everyone keeps coming in here.... :doh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Gosh, I have to go.. I'll see ya later.. :hug:


:hug: see ya  I am tired.. Think in gonna head to bed myself.. *yawn*


----------



## Texaslass

Aw, bye Emma! :tears:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> So I was trying to just watch the last one, but everyone keeps coming in here.... :doh:


Looks like we're going to bed now.. We'll leave you to catch up on those videos  lol!! 

Night Sarah  TTYT


----------



## Emzi00

Bye Sarah :hug:


----------



## Texaslass

:wave: :hug: Bye then!


----------



## Scottyhorse

My Boer doe is SOOOO stubborn!!!!


----------



## NubianFan

You guys posted over 30 paqes while I was gone...


----------



## NubianFan

Oh sure, write over thirty pages then hide when I show up... We need a new emoticon one of a donkey kicking....


----------



## Texaslass

I'm here! Tying to at least get a taste of what those videos were all about. :lol:


----------



## goathiker

I know, I was here for like 10 minutes a couple times. They were all talking away. Now...Nothing.
I found the old gravel under the dirt in my pen though. It's going to be a lot nicer this year.


----------



## NubianFan

Oh that is cool.
I spent all day yesterday with the horses at the stable. It was freezing and wet, I had wet feet and wet booty (long story) so I got so chilled I thought I would never get warm that night and it mad me so tired and drained that I went to bed early last night. Today we went to Petit Jean Mountain, I will try to post a pic from today if it ever makes it to my email so I can upload it.


----------



## NubianFan

I haven't even tried to read all that, there is no way I have the time or energy to tonight


----------



## Texaslass

So jill, I was wondering if you could tell how far along my possibly (I sure hope not) bred doeling is? And do you think she will even be able to have kids? She's only around 30 pounds.  and she was very stunted when I got her....


----------



## NubianFan

Is she Nigerian?


----------



## Texaslass

Yes, the one in my avatar..  and her sister too- Jill thinks she is bred.


----------



## Texaslass

There's a thread in kidding koral...
Jill, I posted more pics there of the other doeling if you care to look.


----------



## NubianFan

Kinda like this


----------



## Texaslass

Jill?.......


----------



## goathiker

Just got back. Had to get rid of my stinky clothes and boots. Okay the second doeling doesn't look as hormonal. Hang on, I'm going to go look again.


----------



## NubianFan

This is me today


----------



## NubianFan

So how much does a mature Nigerian doe weigh?


----------



## Texaslass

NubianFan said:


> This is me today


:slapfloor: I know just how you feel!!

Around 75 pounds, generally.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I know the feeling Leslie 

My biggest doe weighs 72 when she is fat.. The rest weigh in. About 5-10 pounds lighter


----------



## Texaslass

Skyla! You're back!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I should be sleeping! Lol! But I can't sleep...


----------



## Texaslass

Well, it's not quite ten here, and I'm making a chore chart since my brother's milking tomorrow and he can never remember what to do or how much to feed unless I write it all down.


----------



## NubianFan

so at what weight is it safe to breed a Nigerian then?  60 lbs? 50?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It's about 11 here lol!

Leslie.. I have always waited.. Left them as dry yearlings so they freshen as 2yr olds.. Idk.. 45/50 lbs maybe.. Never bred that young... I would need a BIG kid to convince me to breed that young lol!


----------



## NubianFan

I just don't know. I know what people say about Nubians. Some wait til they are 100 lbs but some will breed them at 80 lbs. I didn't know when it came to nigies.


----------



## Texaslass

I was planning on waiting till these girls were at least 10 or 11 months old if not a year or more and a good size before breeding since they were so small. :/


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

You could always Lute them if you are worried about their size...


----------



## Texaslass

I must admit, I don't think it's bad to breed a doeling at even 7 months, if they're a good healthy size and seem like they will be able to handle it... :shrug: Animals (and goats especially) grow up sooo much faster than say, humans, that I don't think it's a horrible shock to them or anything.
Two of our Alpines we bought bred from a breeder when they were nine moths old, probably 90 to 100 pounds at the time, they kidded out with no problem whatsoever and were exceptionally good mothers and milkers.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> I just don't know. I know what people say about Nubians. Some wait til they are 100 lbs but some will breed them at 80 lbs. I didn't know when it came to nigies.


Yah that's why I wait lol! Just makes me feel better lol!

With the LaMancahs I will have a breeder tell me if they are big enough the first few.. *IF* I get the guts to do it..


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> You could always Lute them if you are worried about their size...


Idk, I would feel horrible, forcing an animal to have an abortion! I mean, I guess I could do it if it was the only way to save them, but it seems almost as bad as human getting abortions to me!
That probably sounds weird, but it's true. :/


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> I must admit, I don't think it's bad to breed a doeling at even 7 months, if they're a good healthy size and seem like they will be able to handle it... :shrug: Animals (and goats especially) grow up sooo much faster than say, humans, that I don't think it's a horrible shock to them or anything. Two of our Alpines we bought bred from a breeder when they were nine moths old, probably 90 to 100 pounds at the time, they kidded out with no problem whatsoever and were exceptionally good mothers and milkers.


Oh I agree  as long as they seem a good size and weight.. I have no problem with it  I'm a chicken and get worried sick  so I just hold most of mine over lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> Idk, I would feel horrible, forcing an animal to have an abortion! I mean, I guess I could do it if it was the only way to save them, but it seems almost as bad as human getting abortions to me! That probably sounds weird, but it's true. :/


Nope I agree 100% 
The only way I would do it is if they were like really WAY to small... Other wise.. I would just let them kid out.. Unplanned or wrong buck or what ever...


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Oh I agree  as long as they seem a good size and weight.. I have no problem with it  I'm a chicken and get worried sick  so I just hold most of mine over lol!


Yeah, I understand. 

I meant of course that they were bred at nine months, not kidded at nine months.  They kidded just past a year old...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> Yeah, I understand.  I meant of course that they were bred at nine months, not kidded at nine months.  They kidded just past a year old...


I knew what you meant


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Nope I agree 100%
> The only way I would do it is if they were like really WAY to small... Other wise.. I would just let them kid out.. Unplanned or wrong buck or what ever...


I'm glad you feel the same.  I didn't even think of people doing that to goats before I joined TGS- I was a little aghast at first.  But in an emergency I can understand doing it.


----------



## usamagoat

sorry
havent been on this thread for long....

well would like to join in the conversation!


----------



## Texaslass

Texaslass said:


> So jill, I was wondering if you could tell how far along my possibly (I sure hope not) bred doeling is? And do you think she will even be able to have kids? She's only around 30 pounds.  and she was very stunted when I got her....


Hmm, Jill seems to have disappeared again... I'm still wondering this. ^^


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> I'm glad you feel the same.  I didn't even think of people doing that to goats before I joined TGS- I was a little aghast at first.  But in an emergency I can understand doing it.


Lol! I understand that  That's the only time I would use it..

Well.. I should head to bed now.. I have to work 7.5 hours tomorrow *yawn*


----------



## usamagoat

Texaslass said:


> Hmm, Jill seems to have disappeared again... I'm still wondering this. ^^


yah


----------



## Texaslass

Night Skyla!! :wave:


----------



## NubianFan

Night everyone I am goin gto bed too.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Night Sarah  night Leslie  have a good night guys


----------



## Texaslass

Guess I'm going too, sorry Jill I'll check in in the morning!


----------



## goathiker

Sorry Sarah, just a lot going on tonight...

So the girl with the white looks nice and wide and structured well for kidding. The other is a little narrower but, not bad. Looking at them in the pictures, they don't look that much smaller than your adult doe. 
Most of the time the kids don't out grow their moms. Where we run into trouble is the high fat high protein feeds we give our does. 

Can you draw blood for Bio-tracking? It's only like $4.00 for pregnancy tests. Don't fall for the needing ice and all that in the package either, just send it in a small flat rate box with plenty of padding. It's fine that way. Would be much more accurate than us guessing. 

I have kidded out very young does before. They all did just fine. I have one now that may be in the same boat...time will tell.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I am so excited for tomorrow night! I switched 4-H groups, and tomorrow is the first meeting of my new 4-H group!


----------



## goathiker

Sounds like fun.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I am excited... Plus, three of my friends are in that group, so I won't be friendless like I was in my last group  
I got all but two of the goats' hoofs trimmed today! The last two are monsters when it comes to hoof trimming so I will need help from an adult to get them done!


----------



## goathiker

It will be nice to have friends there. Are they a group that does a lot of neat things?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Morning!


----------



## nchen7

Morning!


----------



## NubianFan

a very sleepy, Good morning!


----------



## nchen7

How are you feeling, Leslie?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> a very sleepy, Good morning!


I second that... *yawn*


----------



## NubianFan

I am ok now that I am up and going


----------



## NubianFan

I was just a very busy girl this weekend, I have barely been home


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I've been crazy busy all week lol!


----------



## nchen7

I had a horrible migraine Saturday, tried to tough it out, but in the evening, I broke and took a couple advil. then I passed out, and slept for 13 hours that night. then today, woke up at 4am b/c my body decided I slept enough.


----------



## Texaslass

Morning everyone!
Jill, I'm working on learning ton draw blood, just need to watch some more videos a bunch of times I think to bolster my courage.
Didn't help that I saw that thread going yesterday about someone trying to draw blood and it going all over.  
I've got to learn anyway though, cause I do NOT want to pay the vet $100 plus dollars just to come out every time we need blood drawn.
I will try to see if I can't draw blood... I would very much like to do the test for Ella as well. I'm getting sick and tired of wondering if she's bred or not. 
I kind of wonder if she has trouble settling.

I will say that Ella is only around 60lbs -I think-, and the little girls are quite a bit smaller- the black doeling with the white leg is a bit smaller than the one with spots too... No more than 30 pounds for sure.


----------



## NubianFan

nchen7 said:


> I had a horrible migraine Saturday, tried to tough it out, but in the evening, I broke and took a couple advil. then I passed out, and slept for 13 hours that night. then today, woke up at 4am b/c my body decided I slept enough.


 I am sorry, my friend suffers from migraines and she ends up missing out on a lot of things because she is just so sick she is incapacitated.


----------



## nchen7

it's usually not that bad, but there was a huge low pressure system, and I find the low pressure systems really affect me. but I think the sleep did me well. I felt so awake and full of energy yesterday! but today, I'm back at my desk, so I'm sleepy again. lol


----------



## NubianFan

yeah I have class tonight and I swear it is the class I have the least desire to go to ever.... in the history of mankind... So I am sure I will be like a zombie after that exhilarating event


----------



## nchen7

what class?? can't be more boring than what I'm doing right now....on the phone trying to hook up a connection to a bank, but it's not working. I've been on the phone for almost 2 hrs now.... :hair:


----------



## NubianFan

The class is about how to write a research paper.... I care nothing about that. I write papers ALL the time, the only twist on this is it is teaching you how to write about actual research experiments that you would do yourself. I have no interest in it at all. I don't intend to research after I graduate I intend to practice. The biggest portion of the class so far has been about how to write in the correct format, which I have already been doing for 3 years. So it is annoying and he is very labor intensive. I do really like the professor, he is nice and very helpful so that helps some but it is still tedious, especially given it doesn't even start until 7 pm


----------



## NubianFan

Today is my "education day" I only have a quiz due, but I think I am going to work on some stuff in another class just to try to get a jump on it. My class that is the most fun the equine class will be over weekend after next so that takes some of the work load off me, but it is also the fun class. sooooo.... LOL


----------



## nchen7

ok ya...that sounds boring. you win!


----------



## NubianFan

I really hate winning these kind of contests....:laugh:


----------



## NubianFan

That is weird I posted an emoticon and it ate it


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL Leslie! 

Well... I got to get ready for work  talk to y'all tonight :wave:


----------



## NubianFan

oh now it has shown up weird!!


----------



## NubianFan

Bye Skyla, I probably won't be here tonight, class gets out so late.


----------



## nchen7

bye Skyla. happy working!

those competitions are no fun to win, that's for sure! how are you goaties doing today??


----------



## NubianFan

OMG!! They were so cute this morning, Dru was standing in one direction and Daffodil was standing up a concrete block facing the other directon and they had their necks crossed like they were hugging. I tried to slip in and get my phone to take a pic and they MOVED... I was so sad....


----------



## nchen7

AWWWW!!!! I wish my two liked each other! my milker isnt' very nice, and she sprained her back hock a couple days ago, probably b/c she was trying to hurt the other girl. she's on lock down....poor thing. I should get some aspirin for her for the swelling, but not so much she hurts it more (no banamine).


----------



## NubianFan

Well they like each other, but Daffodil is so much smaller that Dru gets away with being really bossy to her. I have pulled Dru's ears before because she would get Daffodil by her ears and sling her. BUT, Daffodil is such a little fighter she won't put up with much guff from anyone. So she will stand her ground. It is sort of comical. when I first brought Dru home I was worried I had made a bad choice because she picked on Daffodil so much, but Daffodil and her get along well now, they eat out of the same pan and sleep together in the same small house. Dru still thinks she is boss, but I don't see her try to bite her ears anymore or anything.


----------



## NubianFan

Oh and I give them each a pan of grain but they still eat out of the same one til it is gone then move to the other one.


----------



## nchen7

oh, that wouldn't fly with my girls. my milker, Buttercup will stop at nothing to make Missy know that she's the boss. and Missy is a little timid, so she just gets beat up. they have separate sleeping quarters....


----------



## NubianFan

I really think if Daffodil was anywhere close to Dru's size she would be the boss. She is just so much smaller especially when I first brought Dru home. She is quickly catching up now that she is healthy though so Dru may wake up one day to a surprise and lose her throne... LOL


----------



## nchen7

awww!!!! lol


----------



## NubianFan

well I better get down to working on some of this stuff. See ya later, have a good day!


----------



## nchen7

enjoy!


----------



## NubianFan

Oh wait before I leave, a pic of where I was and what I was doing yesterday. This is Petit Jean Mountain here in Arkansas. We hiked around a bit yesterday and looked at the scenery and views.


----------



## Texaslass

Nice Leslie! 

I dewormed some of the goats today.  makes me feel like I accomplished something. 
I weighed the little ones, and they're both about 30 pounds, but Isabel is built a lot lighter than Dotty, and a bit shorter too, so she looks smaller. I can't figure how she's the same weight. :scratch:


----------



## nchen7

beautiful place Leslie!

she bigger boned? more muscles? more "volume"?


----------



## Texaslass

No, all around smaller looking to me. :shrug:


----------



## Emzi00

I judged a doe... I think I failed again  :lol:


----------



## nchen7

I just saw! I have less experience than you, but the fact that you tried should be success enough! many people won't even try.


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh: Lacie made me feel bad the one time.. so I'm still a little weary.. but practice makes perfect right? :lol:


----------



## nchen7

exactly! never know unless you try!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Link to the doe you judged?


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> :laugh: Lacie made me feel bad the one time.. so I'm still a little weary.. but practice makes perfect right? :lol:


Hehe, same here.  I just keep trying though. 

I think you did great!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Hi guys! I can't wait till spring, I got it cleared with my teachers today that I can bring the 1-2 day old kids to school so I can feed them as often as needed. I will be keeping them in my mom's back room, she's a teacher there.... Anyone know what a good thing to put them in is?


----------



## Texaslass

Sarah! Hi!  You haven't been around much lately!

Aww, I can just imagine how cute they'll be already! 
Idk, I've never kept baby goats inside. Maybe a really huge cardboard box?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Haha okay  just didn't know if there was a better option 

Thanks for the warm welcome! No I haven't... I miss this place! I'm just so busy! But Thursday/Friday I'll be on all day, I don't have school! Yippee!  well I feel a lot better today after I went to bed at 8:00 last night!  but still feeling yucky


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Lacie....

Maaaaah....


----------



## farmgirl1211

Hey everyone! How are y'all doing?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Hey Sarah, is making soap easy? I really want to make some to sell, but idk how hard it is...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hello everyone :wave: Guess what!? This is gonna blow your mind 


I'm getting either pygmies or nigerian dwarves at some point in time, the tiny kids want to show tiny goats at the fair this coming year :laugh:


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh: Get some Nigies  

So Lacie... did I not fail then? :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Oooooh new profile picture Lacie!!!  and get nigies! I want nigies and Pygmys, so jealous :tears:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Man, I am so ticked at my so called "friends"


----------



## Emzi00

What's up with these "friends"?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Ugh. Well I had made Halloween trick or treating plans with my friend, and we bought matching costumes to wear. I felt really Guilty about buying it in the first place because I offered to pay for it, but my mom insisted She buys it for me since they haven't bought me a costume since I was 8 years old, every other year I've used old costumes or made something new out of old stuff, went in my soccer uniform, etc. She also said this because they bought costumes for my bro and sis every year. 

So yesterday I asked my friend where we were going trick or treating (her parents are divorced) and she texts me and tells me that she got invited by one of the girls in our class to a Halloween party and all the girls in our class are going to go and trick or treat together. Apparently I'm not good enough to be invited. My friend offered to ask the other girl to invite me, but I don't want to got to a party that I'm not invited to, that's asking for trouble. I'm just so mad, because my other friend had asked me if I would go with her and I said I couldn't because I had already told my friend I would go with her, and now my friend cancels on me, but my other friend already has plans. So I guess I'll sit at home and play with the goats on Halloween. I guess it won't be all bad 

Thanks for letting me rant y'all


----------



## Emzi00

That sounds pretty crappy Sarah :hug: I haven't been trick or treating in years, and I hate parties, I never have any fun, but it's not like I get invited to any anyways 
I'll be home with the goats too, what's better than goats  :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Laaacie....
Maaaaahh.... :tears:
Was my judging that bad? :tears:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> That sounds pretty crappy Sarah :hug: I haven't been trick or treating in years, and I hate parties, I never have any fun, but it's not like I get invited to any anyways
> I'll be home with the goats too, what's better than goats  :lol:


I just always go because I get invited... I never get invited to parties either...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol no just doing other stuff. You did really good on the judging though. 

So I think I'm going to go with Pygmies, since they are even smaller than the Nigerians (the small kids really arent strong at all), so I think anything bigger than a Pygmy would drag them around the ring if they decided to misbehave. (it happened before, when I had Nigerians ages ago)


----------



## goathiker

farmgirl1211 said:


> Hey everyone! How are y'all doing?


Hi, welcome to the chat thread...Just bull your way in. Everyone is so busy talking, they forget to read sometimes


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh: I think it'd be fun to watch kids get dragged around :lol: jk
But... pygmies are so... bland... brown eyes... agoutis...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I know they're bland and boring, I used to raise them, but they're smaller than Nigerians, so I think it would work better


----------



## Texaslass

Lacie liked one of my posts.  I feel so special! :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

I did not know that Pygmies were smaller! And they are very boring...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nigerians are WAY better IMO  plus I'm a dairy gal so I don't like the stocky meaty goats  and I agree with Emma.. They are bland


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

There, I did it again! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> I did not know that Pygmies were smaller! And they are very boring...


They are only a few inches smaller.. Not much


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> There, I did it again! :lol:


:laugh:

Pygmies are kinda cute though, being so stocky and all... I wouldn't mind having one or two one day.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> :laugh: Pygmies are kinda cute though, being so stocky and all... I wouldn't mind having one or two one day.


Noo!! Don't go to the dark side!! :laugh:


----------



## Texaslass

Bahaha Skyla! Only one or two, I said! I would never breed them or anything! Perish the thought! :slapfloor:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Texaslass said:


> I did not know that Pygmies were smaller! And they are very boring...


Pygmies have a maximum hight standard of 22 inches, and a minimum of 16
The ones I had were 16-17 inches tall though.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Texaslass said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Pygmies are kinda cute though, being so stocky and all... I wouldn't mind having one or two one day.


I like the big ole chunky ones with big beards 
Well I don't always like beards, but sometimes I do...

But I LOVE fat Pygmys they're so funny!
I'd only want a couple though


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh: Lacie, I think you should get them some myotonics, some of them are small, or ooohh!! Mini silky fainting goats!!! :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Ok, guys see ya later! :wave: I might not be on again tonight, then again I might.


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie, I'm thinking Mini silky fainting goats instead of pygmies  :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Bye Sarah :tears: :hug:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

With all the crazy stuff that goes on here, I don't think fainting goats would survive, their little hearts might give out! :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I want myotonics SOOOOOOOOOO BAD! Except i would have waaaaaaay to much fun with them


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Y'all are crazy! LOL!


----------



## Emzi00

Well, I think I'm leaving, even though I don't want to. I need to finish copying scorecards and then I'm going to practice judging on some goats on GoogleUnless anybody wants to send me some pictures...  I might be back later, but don't count on it, my WiFi is being especially crappy tonight.. :wave:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Me too. Talk to y'all later or tomorrow


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Awe  *snuffle*

You can judge my goats Emma


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Awe  *snuffle*
> 
> You can judge my goats Emma


Bye snuffles..
:laugh: I don't know... I might make both you and me feel bad :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL!! 
I don't mind 

Love this song!


----------



## Emzi00

Oh Lacie! Before I go... I have a question..
:laugh: I don't think I understand how to tell if a goat has strong pasterns.. can you explain it for me? Pwetty pweaz?


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> ROFL!!
> I don't mind
> 
> Love this song!


Eeew!!!  *gag* :lol:

Forgot to say I'd never heard Britt Nicole before, but I kinda like her.  At least, I really liked Headphones.  Story of my life today, I was wearing headphones all day.


----------



## Texaslass

Sorry Sarah, forgot to answer your question. 
No soap is easy to make, just boring when you've made literally thousands of bars in a couple years! all by my lonesome, too...  It's true, I have- it's so weird, cause I never really wanted to, but it ended up being my job. :/ Some of the other are going to start helping soon, phew! I'm getting really burned out.

If you need to know anything, you can Pm or email me (you still have my email, right?) I guess I could probably answer most anything you want to know. :roll:


----------



## Texaslass

Oh Emma.  

Poor Ella here has terribly weak pasterns. (Don't mind her condition, that was the day she got here  ) See how her legs sag down just above her hoof? 
Second pic is just a random one from google images. That doe has very nice pasterns.


----------



## Texaslass

Here's a better one with good pasterns. I didn't realize the other one was so small.


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh: Thank you Sarah, that's very helpful 
And Lacie.. thanks for nothing :roll:  :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Thanks Sarah  :laugh:
Thanks for nothing Lacie..


----------



## Texaslass

Here's a good song.  I don't love the music of it, but the video is neat.


----------



## Texaslass

Well I would've gotten it if you said it once, but yes you've made yourself quite clear! :slapfloor:


----------



## farmgirl1211

Hi. Does anyone know how to make my goat grow big and tough?


----------



## nchen7

Sarah, soap isn't hard to make. just make sure you have your safety gear. don't want to lose an eye......


----------



## goathiker

Blech going to town is annoying.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> Here's a good song.  I don't love the music of it, but the video is neat. Video Link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE LOVE LOVE that song!!


----------



## Texaslass

farmgirl1211 said:


> Hi. Does anyone know how to make my goat grow big and tough?


You could start a thread in Goat management on that.  You'd get more different opinions that way.


----------



## Texaslass

Wow, everyone is back!


----------



## goathiker

Growing big tough goats just takes good food and time...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I am so excited to make soap this weekend!!  I can't wait to do it on my own after too  Hoggers has tons of cool molds  I want to buy  then maybe sell some soaps too


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I am so excited to make soap this weekend!!  I can't wait to do it on my own after too  Hoggers has tons of cool molds  I want to buy  then maybe sell some soaps too


Wholesale Supplies Plus has a LOT, and they're fairly affordable.... We get most of our supplies form there.


----------



## goathiker

Someone needs to figure out goat's milk shampoo


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh cool! Gonna go look now  I'm so excited about this lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> Someone needs to figure out goat's milk shampoo


That would be awesome!! I'll have to talk to my mom... She made shampoo a few times... She could experiment lol!


----------



## Texaslass

nchen7 said:


> Sarah, soap isn't hard to make. just make sure you have your safety gear. don't want to lose an eye......


Yes, do be careful whenever handling lye... I was annoyed with how scared a lot of people are of it, and I wasn't very careful for a long time.. :/ I *think* I may have damaged my vision just a tad....  don't tell my dad though, he would freak...
But don't worry, I'm very careful now- always wear goggles! And probably a mask too...


----------



## Texaslass

I thought Emma was on....


----------



## goathiker

Hey Sarah, will sweet potato vines climb? How much room would each plant need?


----------



## Texaslass




----------



## nchen7

goathiker said:


> Someone needs to figure out goat's milk shampoo


I watched a video on Soap101, and she made a liquid castile, then mixed a bunch of stuff in it to make shampoo (like goats milk). wonder if you can make liquid castile with milk rather than water?...


----------



## Texaslass

goathiker said:


> Hey Sarah, will sweet potato vines climb? How much room would each plant need?


To be asked a question by the great one herself!! :shocked: I am flattered! 

I'm not entirely sure, because we just let them lay on the ground... I'm leaning towards not- they don't curl or have tendrils like a lot of vines... but I could be wrong.  Sorry, I'm not much help.


----------



## nchen7

Texaslass said:


> Yes, do be careful whenever handling lye... I was annoyed with how scared a lot of people are of it, and I wasn't very careful for a long time.. :/ I *think* I may have damaged my vision just a tad....  don't tell my dad though, he would freak...
> But don't worry, I'm very careful now- always wear goggles! And probably a mask too...


I have full gear on! long sleeves, pants, I have an old lab coat from an old Halloween costume that I wear, rubber gloves, and goggles. no mask....just don't breathe things in....

be careful!! skin grows back, but you only have one set of eyes.

oh, and keep some vinegar on hand in case lye spills.....


----------



## Texaslass

Oh, and as for room, SPs need a good three feet or so between-they spread out a lot.


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> I thought Emma was on....


Sorry, I had to take a shower, and now I have to go to bed :hug: I'll talk to you later


----------



## Texaslass

Good night! :hug: I'm not far behind..


----------



## goathiker

Okay, that actually helps a lot. I'm scheming on how to grow the orange flesh sweet potatoes over here. I've got the curing figured, just working on warming the soil and placement.


----------



## nchen7

nite nite! i'm heading there now too!


----------



## goathiker

Good Night Emma, sweet goat dreams...


----------



## Texaslass

Okay then, good night everyone! :hug: :wave:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I *should* be going to bed too... So if I disappear y'all know where I went


----------



## msmarie1971

Just wondering if there is a page or members here to help me learn about different registration programs. They are confusing me....
Thought this was a good thread to "chat" about it


----------



## goathiker

What are you looking for? I could maybe help you out with some of them...I know dairy goats though, not Boer programs.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

msmarie1971 said:


> Just wondering if there is a page or members here to help me learn about different registration programs. They are confusing me.... Thought this was a good thread to "chat" about it


What about it do you want to know? What breed/s of goat do you have?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sarah that site has some really cool molds too!!  I know what's going on my Christmas list  :laugh:


----------



## goathiker

Yay, my youngest son called...He's stateside for a while, we may get to see him in Dec or Jan


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Thats awesome Jill, always nice to see them when they've been gone.


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, gets a little strange with him. He's a Marine and we never know where he is or how he's doing lately. Last time we saw him was in 2011. His letters have been bouncing this last year.


----------



## ksalvagno

Wow, that is wonderful that you finally heard from him. I hope you get a nice long visit with him.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Wow, its been a long time since you've seen him then! That must be stressful when you dont know where and how he is.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Well the first 4-H meeting in my new club went well!


----------



## goathiker

Wow, that's great. So, are they going to do a lot of fun stuff? 

Oh by the way, Since I live very close to Camanna I could bring a kid or two to the Herd Jewels show if you want to set it up that way. Baby could be completely quarantined and not even touch the ground at my place.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Morning all


----------



## nchen7

morning morning!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It's 8:36 and I'm still in bed... Lol! I need to get up! Just so tired!


----------



## nchen7

wow....that must be nice. i'm already sitting at my desk, eating my bfast.


----------



## Texaslass

Morning! I up a little earlier than usual when it's not my turn to milk. 
I just wasn't as tired I guess. :shrug: I even went to bed really late, but I just couldn't sleep in today.


----------



## Texaslass

That's exciting you'll get to see your son, Jill.  That's a really long time to be apart!

I was wondering: to what extent can stuff like kale replace alfalfa and even hay/forage?? My dad always wants to feed the goats only stuff like that, but I wasn't sure they would do okay without some kind of hay... :help:


----------



## nchen7

so I put the 2 goats out (3rd one with sprain is on lock down), and it started to pour, so I went out to bring them back, of course I got soaked. but now, as i'm sitting at work, the sun is peeking through the clouds. why must mother nature laugh at me so?


----------



## nchen7

Jill that is exciting! must be so worrisome not seeing your son for so long, but exciting to be able to see him soon!


----------



## Texaslass

Haha! Yesterday was nice and then last night it suddenly started raining violently for a shirt while! Quite surprised us; but it didn't last long though.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Idk why I was so tired... But I'm up now.. Lol! Just need to find socks so I can go out and feed!


----------



## nchen7

ugh. i'm so done with the rain. I want it to stop for a week! we have clay soil, and everything is just a soppy mess.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Morning everyone! :wave:

Last nights meeting went well!  Now I am on the lookout for a good Boer breeder, I am wanting a fullblood Boer doe next year..  Yeah yeah I have a mixed bag of a herd, so what?


----------



## nchen7

LOL Sydney.....I think you should strive to have at least ONE goat from every breed!


----------



## Scottyhorse

nchen7 said:


> LOL Sydney.....I think you should strive to have at least ONE goat from every breed!


:ROFL: :lol: I'm keeping myself two 1 Pygmy Buck, 2 Nigerian Bucks, 6-7 Nigerian does, 2 Pygmy Does, and 2 Boer does. And maybe a Togg. We'll see how well I limit myself


----------



## Texaslass

Skyla changed her picture again!!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Yes she did!


----------



## Emzi00

Wow... y'all weren't that talkative today... :lol:


----------



## nchen7

no one's been around!


----------



## Emzi00

Well I hope they come round soon.. I'm not going to be on for a long time...


----------



## nchen7

so what have you been up to today?


----------



## Texaslass

Howdy! :cowboy:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Are you guys all signed up for the secret santa?


----------



## nchen7

i think i'm too far away for secret santa....


----------



## Texaslass

What is secret Santa??


----------



## Texaslass

Sorry, just saw the thread, going to read it now..


----------



## Emzi00

Sarah!!! :wahoo: :dance: :hug:


----------



## Texaslass

Hehe. 
How everyone and their goats this afternoon?


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh: Pretty good.. My headache is starting to go away


----------



## Texaslass

Aw, glad it's better.  I had a bad headache all day a few days ago... Not very nice..


----------



## Emzi00

Yeah.. I'm going to have to leave soon.. so if I disappear...


----------



## Texaslass

I'm just recharging for a minute before I do some stuff.


----------



## goathiker

I've gotta go shovel today and cook a ham... My girls are awesome today, they are eating a nice bale of 4th cut alfalfa...


----------



## Texaslass

Texaslass said:


> That's exciting you'll get to see your son, Jill.  That's a really long time to be apart!
> 
> I was wondering: to what extent can stuff like kale replace alfalfa and even hay/forage?? My dad always wants to feed the goats only stuff like that, but I wasn't sure they would do okay without some kind of hay... :help:


...


----------



## DDFN

nchen7 said:


> i think i'm too far away for secret santa....


I think they had one in Australia last year. It mainly depends on customs letting packages in. How is customs there with letting general items in? If I was you I would probably ask KW farms about it.

Hay guys I have not been able to keep up with this thread so I will just jump in and say hay!!! It has been a crazy week already here. . . apparently I had a midterm last night. . . I found out shortly before class so oops my mind has been else where. . .

Well I better start feeding and treating. It is about to start getting cold down here soon. . . a bit chilly now. . .


----------



## Texaslass

I would like to do it, but idk if I want to give out my address to a random person...:think:


----------



## nchen7

postal offices are terrible here. they make you GO to the post office to pick up any packages, then they make you OPEN it while you're there....then decide how much tax you have to pay on it! it's ok...next year!


----------



## nchen7

that too....although, I bet you if you put N Chen, and Barbados on an envelope.....the letter would get here. LOL


----------



## Texaslass

:lol:


----------



## goathiker

I'm going to try replacing alfalfa with Swiss Chard next year. My eventual goal is to feed the goats 75% off of what I can grow in the yard. They will have lots of leafy greens, vegetables, some root vegetables, some fruits and berries, plus stalks and stems of everything. It's going to take me a couple of years to really get it going.
The other 25% is because Jill is NOT hand harvesting grass seeds for grain.


----------



## goathiker

You know, I passed up secret santa because of the address thing for a couple years. I did it last year and it was a lot of fun....


----------



## DDFN

Texaslass said:


> I would like to do it, but idk if I want to give out my address to a random person...:think:


No worries I can understand that. I actually use a mailing address that is not our farm address.

nchen7: wow how rude! I use to ship things to a friend in Australia a lot when we were younger and they never did that but you had to list everything that was in it and sometimes it would take a bit longer to reach them than what was estimated. I just can't picture them charging tax on a Christmas gift. Maybe next year then.


----------



## DDFN

goathiker said:


> You know, I passed up secret santa because of the address thing for a couple years. I did it last year and it was a lot of fun....


I actually missed the sign up last year so I am excited to join in it this year. It was fun watching it last year though. Well I really need to start feeding my goats know I am home and calling me lol


----------



## nchen7

DDFN said:


> No worries I can understand that. I actually use a mailing address that is not our farm address.
> 
> nchen7: wow how rude! I use to ship things to a friend in Australia a lot when we were younger and they never did that but you had to list everything that was in it and sometimes it would take a bit longer to reach them than what was estimated. I just can't picture them charging tax on a Christmas gift. Maybe next year then.


I know! it's policy here......it's pretty insane. and...depending on the colour of your skin, they may or may not charge you more......


----------



## goathiker

I can't even imagine the postman being so rude. I'm so used to our little rural office. When my chicks come in the post man hand delivers them to me, making an extra trip just so that they can get out of the box.


----------



## nchen7

awww!! that's so nice!!! I miss nice ppl. I had a friend visit me last weekend, and his first words out of the airport was "I can't believe how rude ppl are down here". it's amazing how many tourists come here every year, and customer service is not that great.....


----------



## nchen7

home time! talk to you all later!


----------



## Texaslass

Texaslass said:


> That's exciting you'll get to see your son, Jill.  That's a really long time to be apart!
> 
> I was wondering: to what extent can stuff like kale replace alfalfa and even hay/forage?? My dad always wants to feed the goats only stuff like that, but I wasn't sure they would do okay without some kind of hay... :help:


......


----------



## Scottyhorse

Wow... busy in here today... Slow down guys..


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> ......


I have no idea Sarah... just keep bringing it up... someone might know...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Already doing a SS on CTC so I can't do two  oh well.. I can't wait to see what y'all get


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

And yes  I did change my avatar again  hehe!! That is baby Promise and and one of our bottle babies this year


----------



## Emzi00

I like the picture... for a lamancha...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> I like the picture... for a lamancha...


Hehe!! Thanks  she was only 3 weeks old in that pic  so little


----------



## Scottyhorse

I feel like poop


----------



## emilieanne

Scottyhorse said:


> I feel like poop


Sorry:/ 
I do too! 
Well guys, after (unsure of the exact time) a week without being on here, I'm finally back. 
I was trying to distance myself from pretty much everything before I got my MRI. Just got home from the hospital (where I got it done).

How is everyone?


----------



## Scottyhorse

emilieanne said:


> Sorry:/
> I do too!
> Well guys, after (unsure of the exact time) a week without being on here, I'm finally back.
> I was trying to distance myself from pretty much everything before I got my MRI. Just got home from the hospital (where I got it done).
> 
> How is everyone?


Oh I hope you feel better soon! :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hope you feel better soon Emilie!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hope you figure it out Emilie! Did you ever sort out that problem you had with the farm and the old man?


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie... you never showed us a picture of Peeps' spring of rib...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I keep forgetting, but I'll definitely have it by summer! I dont like taking pictures and putting them up when they have their long winter shaggy-ness


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh: Okay, lol.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh pictures!!  me loves pictures  hehe


----------



## Emzi00

You know.. I think they're cuter when they're fluffy :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Sarah, I think you could easily get away with 50% of their diet being leafy vegetables. Keep in mind a few things though. Brassicas contain oxalates which could cause stones in some wethers and bucks. These type of stones are genetic. Root vegetables are very high in phosphorus so will need balanced with high calcium plants like peas. I think a goat could do really well on squash, peas, and chard....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL Emma! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Did y'all fly to the moon? :roll: :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Has anyone heard where the 2015 ADGA National Show is going to be yet??


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Did y'all fly to the moon? :roll: :lol:


 Yep  eatin' moon cheese and doing the moon walk


----------



## emilieanne

Thanks guys 
Lacie, I did but didn't. 
He said one of the does had symptoms of sore mouth.. That's all I've heard. 
My girls have seemed fine so I'm not **too** worried but I'm taking precautions.


----------



## Emzi00

I think I'm going to go to bed, my headache came back. And. It. Kills. And I don't like taking medicine... so I'll just sleep it off :lol:


----------



## emilieanne

Sounds good Emma! 
Me too lol. 
Feel better!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I've got a head ache too Emma.. Took meds and it only helped a little... Mine never go away if I try and sleep them off.. Just worse in the AM and I suffer all night lol!


----------



## nchen7

headaches are the worst. hope you feel better soon!


----------



## NubianFan

Waiting for depression video to load... "jeopardy theme music ensues"


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok.. I'm gonna try and sleep early tonight... Have the day off but have TONS to do here... *sigh* I feel like a headless chicken most days..  night guys... :wave:


----------



## goathiker

Good night everyone that's going...

Dex 6 months old


----------



## ksalvagno

goathiker said:


> Good night everyone that's going...
> 
> Dex 6 months old


He is such a cutie!


----------



## nchen7

Dex is so cute! I love the curlies he's growing!!!!


----------



## Texaslass

goathiker said:


> Sarah, I think you could easily get away with 50% of their diet being leafy vegetables. Keep in mind a few things though. Brassicas contain oxalates which could cause stones in some wethers and bucks. These type of stones are genetic. Root vegetables are very high in phosphorus so will need balanced with high calcium plants like peas. I think a goat could do really well on squash, peas, and chard....


Okay cool! Brassicas being....???

I've been feeding a lot of the SP vines to the bucks- do you think I should do anything extra to prevent stones?? I haven't been putting ACV in their water lately- I just keep forgetting. :doh: would that help?
Oh, and can kale cause an off flavor in milk??


----------



## goathiker

Brassicas are cabbage, kale, cauliflower, broccoli, Brussels sprouts.

The sweet potato vines aren't hurting anything, they are very good food for them. From a study done in Kenya...
It can be recommended that the cultivation of sweet
potato vines should be expanded to improve the sheep
diets enabling both increased sheep performance and
production of high quality manure. All the three sweet
potato vines cultivars studied produced high quality
manure although cultivar Star produced the best manure.
In general, farmers should feed their livestock the best
diet possible as this has the twin benefits of increased​livestock performance and high quality manure.


----------



## nchen7

and by sweet potato, you're talking about the orange ones right? b/c there are sweet potatoes down here, and they're white and chalky.....they're not very good. I like the orange ones better


----------



## Scottyhorse

Fresh air and goat training made me feel less poopy  

AND GUESS WHAT


----------



## goathiker

What????


----------



## Scottyhorse

I got Stubborn Annie to set up, stay set up, and for the icing on the cake, keep her head up! May sound like a dumb thing to get super excited about, but I have been working with her 1-2 times a day for a month from taming her wild self down, to this! So I am happy


----------



## littlegoatgirl

:stars: :fireworks: CONGRATS!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I gotta sleep, but I'd like you to all know that I might be insane. The question is still hanging in the air to be answered, but apparently I am.... Not sure why though! I'm a little angry though.... I CAN answer than one of you.


----------



## goathiker

I'm confused


----------



## NubianFan

Sarah you lost me too, and I am 99.9% sure you are not insane. Insane is a legal term used to define whether or not someone is mentally well enough to be responsible for their actions when they committed a crime. It isn't a diagnosis. So unless you are standing trial for something you have done, you are not insane...


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Go to the losses and lessons thread, apparently what I said was insane. I thought I'd say it because it was told to me when I lost a pet and was devastated, but apparently I'm insane for saying that. :roll:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

NubianFan said:


> Sarah you lost me too, and I am 99.9% sure you are not insane. Insane is a legal term used to define whether or not someone is mentally well enough to be responsible for their actions when they committed a crime. It isn't a diagnosis. So unless you are standing trial for something you have done, you are not insane...


:thankU: I was thinking that too, but apparently some people are questioning my sanity... I like you, you're like my own personal lawyer 

Read above... Ya know...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I saw that Sarah.. Don't let people bug you :hug: I agree with you 100% 'The Lord gives and The Lord takes away' when I lost 'my' horse (she wasn't mine.. But sure felt like it!) my mom said that same thing to me... I don't know why The Lord took her from us... But He does... Someone could have gotten hurt, or killed while ridding her.. And He prevented it... Or it could be something else.. I just haven't figured it out yet  lol


----------



## DDFN

nchen7 said:


> I know! it's policy here......it's pretty insane. and...depending on the colour of your skin, they may or may not charge you more......


That is just sad. So sorry.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I saw that Sarah.. Don't let people bug you :hug: I agree with you 100% 'The Lord gives and The Lord takes away' when I lost 'my' horse (she wasn't mine.. But sure felt like it!) my mom said that same thing to me... I don't know why The Lord took her from us... But He does... Someone could have gotten hurt, or killed while ridding her.. And He prevented it... Or it could be something else.. I just haven't figured it out yet  lol


Thank you!!! When my chicken died, I know "boo-hoo." But she was my favorite chicken ever and I always used her for showmanship. She would sit on my arm, on my shoulder... We were inseparable. Then last year on thanksgiving she passed and I was so sad, and my mom kept telling me there's a reason, that maybe she was suffering. God has a bigger plan... I just thought I'd share my life experience but apparently that makes me insane. :roll: it just really bothers me when people do that kind of thing online because I can't properly defend myself, I can't deck them  jkjk... But seriously it really gets to me when people insult online, that's kinda lame! Thanks for the support skyla


----------



## Scottyhorse

You are totally NOT insane Sarah!! I definitely agree with you  :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I understand the chicken  I cried when my favorite hen died too 

Yah.. That can get me too... But, just blow it off and try not to let it bother you  I know.. Easier said then done.. (TRUST me I know! LOL!) 
:hug:

No problem  that's what friends are for


----------



## NubianFan

I think your comment was taken out of context which happens online, try not to let it get to you. I have a feeling if you had really been understood no one would have taken offense to it.


----------



## NubianFan

so did y'all see the other pictures I posted of petit jean in photogenic? If not I will post them here.


----------



## goathiker

On it...


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, those pictures were really nice. I love places like that. 

Alright, I tattled.


----------



## ksalvagno

Not everyone believes in God. So just keep that in mind. But don't let that deter you from speaking about Him or professing your faith.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I agree with Karen  I have had plenty of people give me lip about it... But I still talk about it  you just have to stand strong and not let people bother you


----------



## NubianFan

I am finally done with home work for the night... sheesh


----------



## NubianFan

Where's Emilie here is her a starter batch...
http://littlerock.craigslist.org/grd/4145904498.html


----------



## goathiker

Yay for finished homework. 
Man I got lazy tonight. Ham sandwiches for dinner...


----------



## Scottyhorse

Those rabbits are adorable...


----------



## NubianFan

I know they look like pet rabbits to me...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Those sure are cute!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> I know they look like pet rabbits to me...


I agree.. I'm seeing Lion Head in them.. Idk.. Ours look like pets too though lol! I'll round up some pics


----------



## NubianFan

:ROFL::ROFL: Ham sandwiches is a huge joke in our family. Because on a canoe trip mom once packed a cooler full of ham sandwiches for us in an ice chest and the canoe the cooler was in toppled over and all the ham sandwiches fell into the river. Mom was beside herself fretting over the lost ham sandwiches.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Here are a few.. Thought I had more then I did lol


----------



## NubianFan

This is what I want and if I knew they would guard the girls and be nice to them I would bring both of them home.
http://littlerock.craigslist.org/grd/4134704544.html


----------



## NubianFan

That makes me want a bunny, only I don't really, we already have Buck Eye Joe!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> This is what I want and if I knew they would guard the girls and be nice to them I would bring both of them home. http://littlerock.craigslist.org/grd/4134704544.html


I want a donkey too! And how can you go wrong with a price like that!?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> That makes me want a bunny, only I don't really, we already have Buck Eye Joe!


Lol! They are cute when they are little  but for some reason... All out bunnies seem to get their Grandmothers Nast personality as they grow up! So I am always more then ready for them to got to freezer camp! Lol! There were two from this littler that are still pretty sweet though..


----------



## NubianFan

And the female is likely bred... I would seriously go load them up if I knew they would guard and not attack the goats.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok... I really have to go to bed now... I was supposed to be going to bed early remember  lol!

Night all  TTYT


----------



## NubianFan

Buck Eye Joe is a sweet heart.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> And the female is likely bred... I would seriously go load them up if I knew they would guard and not attack the goats.


Can't you put them with your horses  lol! I know.. No help


----------



## NubianFan

Night Skyla!


----------



## NubianFan

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Can't you put them with your horses  lol! I know.. No help


Oh yeah I could, but Navigator will guard the horses, he successfully fought off a cougar once. It is the goats I worry about because Nav don't give a flipola about them.


----------



## goathiker

You don't want an intact jack donkey. They are mean to other animals. He will kill any geldings you might have.


----------



## NubianFan

I have heard they can be mean. That one probably is intact too if they think the female is bred. I have wanted to get a jenny, but I wouldn't mind having a gelded male. I would like a pair because I think they could do a better job guarding.


----------



## NubianFan

And I have four geldings, Buddy, Dusty, Navigator, and Stubby officially but that isn't what we call him mostly we call him Little Black, big Black died this last winter. Stubby is a miniature.


----------



## NubianFan

I am not in any hurry. I see donkeys priced like that a lot here, and right now I would like to finish school before I add anyone else to the farm.


----------



## goathiker

I'd like to find a little mule. Maybe about 13 hands. I'm little, that would be just about right for me. I don't have good ground for equines though. Their feet would never survive.


----------



## NubianFan

Is it wet a lot?


----------



## goathiker

Very wet several months out of the year and there is a lot of scrap metal in the ground. It just wouldn't be good.


----------



## NubianFan

oh yeah, that would be a disaster waiting to happen. I am short so I have short horses, my 14.2 hand Navigator is the tallest one I have.


----------



## NubianFan

well I better go to bed.


----------



## goathiker

Ah well, they are expensive to care for right anyway. I've though about a small Jersey steer too. Wouldn't that be cool to saddle break...It's all just thought though.


----------



## goathiker

All right, good night. I should get there soon myself. Got lots of shoveling to do still.


----------



## Trickyroo

Hi guys , I just have to share this ….I have been "enjoying" that special time in a woman's life , perri menopause  
Well , the sweats have been horrendous to say the least ! I was waiting in line at the drug store with a few things in my hands. I went for one thing so I didn't pick up a basket , but I always leave with 10 other things regardless , lol . So , there I was trying to juggle everything while waiting in line…..I started to get a hot flash and it was a doozy !
I couldn't even wipe the sweat off my brow so it just poured down the sides of my face……there was a older woman in line ahead of me and she turned and looked at me because I guess my mumbling wasnt "under my breathe" as I thought it was.….the lady tells me in such a sweet little voice , "oh my dear , honey , you are glistening" 
I said , " no , I am sweating balls lady " 
It left my mouth before i could stop myself ! The lady behind me , about the same age as me , cracked up but the poor older lady in front of me was besides herself and hurried to the next open register and she never looked back. Oh , come on now , its 2013 and nothing I said should have shocked you to pieces I felt like saying , but I just grabbed a Snickers and took a big bite so I didn't say anything else !
And I have a couple of years of this *&**&^ ?!?!
UGHHHHHHHHH……I agree I haven't been the most pleasant one lately , Bob is scared of me and I swear the dogs are avoiding me !
How long is this going to last ! lolol Look out world !


----------



## littlegoatgirl

ksalvagno said:


> Not everyone believes in God. So just keep that in mind. But don't let that deter you from speaking about Him or professing your faith.


Oh I totally get that! I just don't understand why a certain someone freaked out about it... I was all worried I'd said something bad on accident from autocorrect in my iPod! :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Just want to thank you all for your support last night :grouphug:


----------



## NubianFan

trickyroo said:


> hi guys , i just have to share this &#8230;.i have been "enjoying" that special time in a woman's life , perri menopause :d
> well , the sweats have been horrendous to say the least ! I was waiting in line at the drug store with a few things in my hands. I went for one thing so i didn't pick up a basket , but i always leave with 10 other things regardless , lol . So , there i was trying to juggle everything while waiting in line&#8230;..i started to get a hot flash and it was a doozy !
> I couldn't even wipe the sweat off my brow so it just poured down the sides of my face&#8230;&#8230;there was a older woman in line ahead of me and she turned and looked at me because i guess my mumbling wasnt "under my breathe" as i thought it was.&#8230;.the lady tells me in such a sweet little voice , "oh my dear , honey , you are glistening"
> i said , " no , i am sweating balls lady "
> it left my mouth before i could stop myself ! The lady behind me , about the same age as me , cracked up but the poor older lady in front of me was besides herself and hurried to the next open register and she never looked back. Oh , come on now , its 2013 and nothing i said should have shocked you to pieces i felt like saying , but i just grabbed a snickers and took a big bite so i didn't say anything else !
> And i have a couple of years of this *&**&^ ?!?!
> Ughhhhhhhhh&#8230;&#8230;i agree i haven't been the most pleasant one lately , bob is scared of me and i swear the dogs are avoiding me !
> How long is this going to last ! Lolol look out world !


lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL Laura!!! I would have cracked up if I was behind you too!! :ROFL: :slapfloor:
Oh gosh that is just too funny!

No problem Sarah :hug:


----------



## nchen7

morning!

Laura, that is just TOO FUNNY!!!! sorry for the hormones....isn't it great being a woman sometimes?????


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Mmmmm! Waffles!! and a nice cup of mint tea!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

And they are shapes  lol!


----------



## nchen7

omg that's SO fun! home made?


----------



## Trickyroo

Did I just step in on something ? Im sorry if I posted a different topic and some thing else was going on 
Sorry if I offended anyone. I need to catch up and read back some of the posts to see what was going on. Again , sorry


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! Yep  my little brother got a sea shaped waffle iron for his birthday the other day  I think I was more excited about it then he was lol! Though he did like his Birthday waffles  hehe!


----------



## Trickyroo

Hey waffle lady , when are you inviting all of us for waffles and tea ?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Trickyroo said:


> Did I just step in on something ? Im sorry if I posted a different topic and some thing else was going on  Sorry if I offended anyone. I need to catch up and read back some of the posts to see what was going on. Again , sorry


No way  we welcome anyone who wants to join in on our chat  and that was a. FUNNY story! Lol! We just talk about random things anyway  like crab shaped waffles  :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Trickyroo said:


> Hey waffle lady , when are you inviting all of us for waffles and tea ?


Hehe! Now  I am home alone and made a batch of waffles... Soo.. I have a heaping plate of waffles and I am full.. :lol: so come on down!  and you should see all the tea I've got!


----------



## nchen7

I want waffles now. with ice cream. and maple syrup. mmmmmmmm


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nchen7 said:


> I want waffles now. with ice cream. and maple syrup. mmmmmmmm


Oh that sounds yummy! But I don't have any ice cream..  and I don't like pure maple syrup..  (I know I'm weird


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

The kids should be happy when they get home :lol:


----------



## Trickyroo

Ok , Im coming over and I'm bringing my new mug


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Trickyroo said:


> Ok , Im coming over and I'm bringing my new mug


Oh I love that mug! Lucky for you it says your name! Or it might have gone 'missing' :laugh: just kidding  but I do love it!


----------



## Trickyroo

lolol yeah , it makes me giggle every time I say "goat chick" , lol
I'll post a picture of it later for ya'll 
My husband surprised me with it the other day.


----------



## nchen7

*drool* waffles.

how can you not like maple syrup? I LOVE maple syrup!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! :laugh:


----------



## Trickyroo

You are the best sister Skyla  How awesome is it going to be to come home to all those waffles !!! I would be soooooo happy , lolol.

Happy Birthday to your brother too  :balloons:arty:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nchen7 said:


> *drool* waffles. how can you not like maple syrup? I LOVE maple syrup!


Idk.. It just tastes gross to me  I like the butter flavor kind from the store :lol:


----------



## Trickyroo

Love that avatar of Promise Skyla !!
Is that baby Hallie curled up with her ?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Trickyroo said:


> You are the best sister Skyla  How awesome is it going to be to come home to all those waffles !!! I would be soooooo happy , lolol. Happy Birthday to your brother too  :balloons:arty:


 awe thanks Laura  
I don't think they would agree with you most of the time though  :laugh: 
And some are a little 'crispy' lol! So we'll see how happy they are about that :lol:

LOL! You are easy to please  would you like to come stay here and give some lessons?? LOL!! :ROFL:

I'll tell him you said happy birthday when he gets home


----------



## Trickyroo

I'll eat the crispy ones ! Those are the best IMO , lolol
And I love the store bought syrup too , the buttery kind is best 
Aww , thanks , and I'll be right there , hold the crispy ones for me !


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Trickyroo said:


> Love that avatar of Promise Skyla !! Is that baby Hallie curled up with her ?


Thanks 

No, that is one of our babies from this year.. That was the day after we got little Pom Pom  one of our does rejected her baby so he was lonely in the house.. It was so cute cause the cats would go lay in his bed with him and lick him till he fell asleep  then they would quietly try and crawl out lol!  but we went and picked up Promie to keep him real company  they were best buddies  until he realized he was a boy :lol: then he plains annoyed Promise lol!

I'll have to get you a pic of Hallie and Promie laying together  they always hop up before I have the chance lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Trickyroo said:


> I'll eat the crispy ones ! Those are the best IMO , lolol And I love the store bought syrup too , the buttery kind is best  Aww , thanks , and I'll be right there , hold the crispy ones for me !


LOL!! Then you have most of that plate with your name on it! :lol:

Yep it is!  yummy! I have chugged it right out of the bottle before! Lol!

ROFL! Will do! :laugh:


----------



## Trickyroo

Promise looks very happy with herself there , like she knows she takes care of the baby , lol. and why in the world would I think that was Hallie ? I need more sleep I think , lolol A heckuva lot too and better glasses , ROFL !! How dumb of me for petes sake !!!
Oh well , I just toss it up to another blonde moment


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Trickyroo said:


> Promise looks very happy with herself there , like she knows she takes care of the baby , lol. and why in the world would I think that was Hallie ? I need more sleep I think , lolol A heckuva lot too and better glasses , ROFL !! How dumb of me for petes sake !!! Oh well , I just toss it up to another blonde moment


She sure was something! (She still is! Lol!) it's funny cause a few weeks ago, maybe a week or two before we got Hallie.. We has her on the back porch.. Someone opened the door and she waltzed right on in! ROFL! She stood up and checked out what was on the tables and counters lol! It was so cute!

LOL!  it's small  could pass as Hallie's butt end  lol

Yah know... I'm not blonde.. But I think I have more blonde moments then most blonde propel I know! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well... I have to do laundry for my mom.. Then clean Hallie and Promise's stall, then clean the shed, the rake the does and bucks pens, then take down the fence that Hallie and Promie were in... Oh.. Then I have to work on that website some... 
And Laura, I gotta start yours soon too


----------



## nchen7

lots of chores. good luck with them all!


----------



## Scottyhorse

I need to rake out the doe pen a bit too, they're so messy with their hay!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I really like my new feeder  there is very little waste  I haven't raked around it in close to two weeks... Haven't had time.. But if the leaves weren't all over it wouldn't look so bad lol!


----------



## nchen7

I did my raking last night. terrible raking after the rains. everything gets stuck in the mud. argh


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh I know! It's not fun to rake when everything is wet! Yuck!


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I really like my new feeder  there is very little waste  I haven't raked around it in close to two weeks... Haven't had time.. But if the leaves weren't all over it wouldn't look so bad lol!


What does your feeder look like? My old 4-H club let me use some of their sheep feeders, but I need to give them back now... So I need new feeders!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'll get a pic of it when I go out there.. It's a sheep and goat feeder I got at my feed store.. It has 4x4 holes... I also only feed enough that they will eat in about two hours... Plus they like their hay  lol! I'm headed out now so I'll get you a pic


----------



## Scottyhorse

Thanks  We're hoping to make our own, because we need two for the doe pen, two for the buck pen, and 2-3 for shows.... So it would be expensive to buy that many, lol.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> Thanks  We're hoping to make our own, because we need two for the doe pen, two for the buck pen, and 2-3 for shows.... So it would be expensive to buy that many, lol.


Here is a pic... 
This is the only one I bought.. I think I'm going to buy one more for the doe pen so it's long enough for all of them... The boys I have an idea... But that will have to wait till spring... And for shows I use hay bags..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

And I plan to make our own for inside the shed...


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Here is a pic...
> This is the only one I bought.. I think I'm going to buy one more for the doe pen so it's long enough for all of them... The boys I have an idea... But that will have to wait till spring... And for shows I use hay bags..


I like that feeder! I bet I could make something similar with some of the scrap wood and extra hog wire in the barn..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> I like that feeder! I bet I could make something similar with some of the scrap wood and extra hog wire in the barn..


I bet  it seems like it would be simple enough  I was just a tired of waiting for my dad to have time to build me one.. (Still waiting for the one inside lol!) so i just bought one.. Lol!


----------



## Scottyhorse

How much did it cost you?


----------



## nchen7

I saw one similar but made of wood. it doesn't look too hard to make..... let me find the thread...


----------



## nchen7

found it! see post #18
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f217/i-want-see-your-mineral-hay-feeders-154653/index2.html


----------



## Scottyhorse

I like that one too!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> How much did it cost you?


Maybe $200? I don't really remember.. Lol


----------



## Scottyhorse

And THAT is why I don't buy premade feeders, lol. !!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL! Yah.. I know what you mean  lol!!


----------



## Emzi00

No homework! :dance:


----------



## nchen7

yay for no homework!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yay!! That's always a good thing!


----------



## goathiker

Sidney...You know you're making this grain thing way too hard don't you?

Try this...easy and works great

1 part COB 
2 parts oats
1 part manna


----------



## goathiker

No homework...great.


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Sidney...You know you're making this grain thing way too hard don't you?
> 
> Try this...easy and works great
> 
> 2 parts COB
> 2 parts oats
> 1 part manna


 That's the way I make a lot of things, 

Can you switch the cob out with anything? And is that good for lactating goats, and putting weight on goats? Plus for showing.


----------



## Emzi00

I just saw an ad for a _white_ alpine buck on craigslist :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hallie and Promise are eating with the big girls!!!  :stars: :leap: only one hay feeder tonight! They will still get some in their stall to be sure they got enough, but YAY!! There is no fighting at all!  so proud of all my girls right now lol!!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> I just saw an ad for a _white_ alpine buck on craigslist :lol:


Can alpines not be white?


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> Can alpines not be white?


No they can't :lol: So it made me laugh when I saw it :laugh:


----------



## goathiker

Sure it's good for anything. You could switch the cob out with rolled barley. The nice thing is you can give more or less manna as they need it. The manufactured feeds are just meant to be easier. They will eat more minerals when you're feeding this type of food and if you're minerals don't have added vitamins, just put out a horse vitamin block for them.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> I just saw an ad for a white alpine buck on craigslist :lol:


Haha! That's pretty funny! Sounds like a Saanna to me lol!

I see that all the time around here :roll:


----------



## Emzi00

That pop I was talking about a while back.. Yup Lacie, that fruity stuff that you don't like


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Sure it's good for anything. You could switch the cob out with rolled barley. The nice thing is you can give more or less manna as they need it. The manufactured feeds are just meant to be easier. They will eat more minerals when you're feeding this type of food and if you're minerals don't have added vitamins, just put out a horse vitamin block for them.


I know for sure we can get oats at one of the feed stores, not sure if they are rolled or not.. Where would you get barley at?

The only minerals we can get anywhere out here is the Purina minerals.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> That pop I was talking about a while back.. Yup Lacie, that fruity stuff that you don't like


Eew!


----------



## nchen7

that pop does NOT look delicious at all!


----------



## Trickyroo

They should sell barley at your feed store too , mine did


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Eew!


:yum: lol, it's good for pop  :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> :yum: lol, it's good for pop  :lol:


I don't like stuff like that


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

And I lied... Snap chased Hal off  I put some hay in their milk crates... And her and Promise are eating together...  I told snap if she doesn't start being nice I'm gonna eat her  (just kidding of corse  I would never eat her lol! But it's a good threat!)


----------



## Texaslass

Ha! Emma's wearing a sweater!!


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> Ha! Emma's wearing a sweater!!


Yes I am.  It started snowing on my bus ride home.. brrr! :lol:


----------



## goathiker

I get barley at the feed store as well, it's a little more expensive than COB. Here's the thing though...Feed manufacturers have put this notion in everyone's head that they CAN"T feed their animals whole grains anymore because it's not "balanced". Believe me the dairies around here don't pay the price of Feed. All the Tillamook cows I've ever known are fed ground barley...As long as they have quality minerals to go with the grain and alfalfa to provide balance, you could just feed oats period. 

It's the same thing that they did with dog food. Oh, you have to feed dog food now...Preferably a type that costs $90.00 a bag. Really? Why? When was the last time you saw a wolf packing a hot plate and pan to cook his dinner? 
Well, I've never seen an Ibex packing around a kiln and extruder to make his dinner either.
The excuse also is that they don't live as long in the wild. That truly has nothing to do with what they eat...


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> And I lied... Snap chased Hal off  I put some hay in their milk crates... And her and Promise are eating together...  I told snap if she doesn't start being nice I'm gonna eat her  (just kidding of corse  I would never eat her lol! But it's a good threat!)


Is it bad I don't know all your goats by name and had to look at your website again? 
I can't even recognize some of them in the pics you just posted, since they're all fuzzy.  They look so different!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Ok, be back in a little bit... Gotta go take some pictures for one of my classes.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> Is it bad I don't know all your goats by name and had to look at your website again?  I can't even recognize some of them in the pics you just posted, since they're all fuzzy.  They look so different!


Lol! No worries  I don't know all yours either hehe!

I know! They look so fat and fluffy  hehe!


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> I get barley at the feed store as well, it's a little more expensive than COB. Here's the thing though...Feed manufacturers have put this notion in everyone's head that they CAN"T feed their animals whole grains anymore because it's not "balanced". Believe me the dairies around here don't pay the price of Feed. All the Tillamook cows I've ever known are fed ground barley...As long as they have quality minerals to go with the grain and alfalfa to provide balance, you could just feed oats period.
> 
> It's the same thing that they did with dog food. Oh, you have to feed dog food now...Preferably a type that costs $90.00 a bag. Really? Why? When was the last time you saw a wolf packing a hot plate and pan to cook his dinner?
> Well, I've never seen an Ibex packing around a kiln and extruder to make his dinner either.
> The excuse also is that they don't live as long in the wild. That truly has nothing to do with what they eat...


Hehe, that is very true  Should they get enough vitamins and minerals with the Purina minerals? Also, one more question (hopefully, lol) do you know what the protien and such of that mix would be?

Thanks a lot, I think I will use this mix.... If I can't get barley at the feed store I will use COB.


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Lol! No worries  I don't know all yours either hehe!
> 
> I know! They look so fat and fluffy  hehe!


Yeah, well I don't have a website that you can look at. 
They are so cute when they're fluffy!- I don't like how Nigies look when they're shaved.


----------



## Texaslass

AWESOME song!! 






This one too.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

The little bunny pics I posted earlier.... These are those bunnies now lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> Yeah, well I don't have a website that you can look at.  They are so cute when they're fluffy!- I don't like how Nigies look when they're shaved.


Very true 

I think they look babyish and fat lol! I LOVE how dairy goats look all clipped


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> Yeah, well I don't have a website that you can look at.


Oh, let me see which ones I know...
Suzi... Jacqueline... Breck.. Ella... Izzy... gosh I'm forgetting their names! :lol: And the alpine buck.. Storm? And Fiona.... :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> The little bunny pics I posted earlier.... These are those bunnies now lol!


:yum:


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Very true
> 
> I think they look babyish and fat lol! I LOVE how dairy goats look all clipped


I know, that's why their cute!! 

I like standard okay when they're clipped, but Nigies just don't look right all shaved to me. 

Cute bunnies.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Look how beautiful!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> :yum:


Haha!! Agreed!


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Oh, let me see which ones I know...
> Suzi... Jacqueline... Breck.. Ella... Izzy... gosh I'm forgetting their names! :lol: And the alpine buck.. Storm? And Fiona.... :lol:


Yep, and Heidi, Gwenivere (sp? ) and Dorothy and Danielle! 
You got most of them!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> I know, that's why their cute!!  I like standard okay when they're clipped, but Nigies just don't look right all shaved to me.  Cute bunnies.


They are just beautiful! 

 they got big!


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Look how beautiful!


Look how beautiful! (I'm talking about the pjs of course  (but the goats are nice too))


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Look how beautiful!


Poor things look stripped of all dignity to me! :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> Yep, and Heidi, Gwenivere (sp? ) and Dorothy and Danielle!
> You got most of them!


I thought I knew Danielle :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Look how beautiful! (I'm talking about the pjs of course  (but the goats are nice too))


Hahaha!! :ROFL: why thank you


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> Poor things look stripped of all dignity to me! :ROFL:


LOL!  :laugh:


----------



## Texaslass

*sniffle* Nobody watches my videos!   :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> *sniffle* Nobody watches my videos!   :lol:


Lol! Sorry! I have people over


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> *sniffle* Nobody watches my videos!   :lol:


I can't on this device.. otherwise I would. :lol:


----------



## Trickyroo

I just started using a mix called Kat's EZ Goat Mix, its 12.o % protein

3 parts/pounds of whole oats
3 parts/pounds of whole barley
1 part/pound of BOSS

I think there is a thread here on this subject , check out the thread on Purina grains , I think thats the one. A few people offered a couple of mixes that have worked well for them or that they are trying 

I have a few more too if your interested . Also Danielle , Three Havens , does a lot of research on making your own grain mixes too , you can contact her and ask about them . Just a thought


----------



## Trickyroo

Jill , Goathiker is very knowledgable as well !
Didn't mean to steer it away from you Jill


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Where did y'all go?!


----------



## goathiker

Trickyroo said:


> Jill , Goathiker is very knowledgable as well !
> Didn't mean to steer it away from you Jill


----------



## goathiker

The mix I posted is a bit over 14% with COB and around 16% with barley.


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Where did y'all go?!


I'm making labels.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> I'm making labels.


Cool 

I'm watching Tim Hawkins videos on you tube lol


----------



## Emzi00

I went and fed the beasties 

And I got dad to sharpen one of my knives for me :dance:


----------



## Texaslass

So Jill, to avoid very expensive organic feed costs, do you think we could feed our goats mostly vegetables like spinach, kale, arugula, sweet potatoes, etc., and maybe alfalfa as well, and not feed grain at all?? Or maybe a lot less grain- or maybe just oats??


----------



## goathiker

I went and bought a pop...It's Emma's fault


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> I went and fed the beasties
> 
> And I got dad to sharpen one of my knives for me :dance:


What are you intending to kill with it?? :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

GAAH! Emma changed her picture!!!! *heart attack*


----------



## Emzi00

goathiker said:


> I went and bought a pop...It's Emma's fault


Glad to have some influence on people   :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> What are you intending to kill with it?? :lol:


Twine :ROFL: :slapfloor:

It's not big enough to kill stuff... and I left my good one at my brother's when I went and butchered the chickens :laugh: I still need to go get it back...


----------



## Scottyhorse

All this feed stuff is giving me a headache from confusion....


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> GAAH! Emma changed her picture!!!! *heart attack*


:laugh: Yeah, you like? Lol it's not that good of a picture though :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Scottyhorse said:


> All this feed stuff is giving me a headache from confusion....


I know how you feel!!! :sigh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I like that pic Emma! Cute!


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> :laugh: Yeah, you like? Lol it's not that good of a picture though :lol:


It's cool.


----------



## goathiker

Sarah, I think that you could do a lot with growing. You would need calcium rich foods too. Peas and such...Leafy greens are really high in protein.


Sidney, you know what my goats are eating right now? Alfalfa hay, oats, and pumpkins...That's it, nothing else.


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Sarah, I think that you could do a lot with growing. You would need calcium rich foods too. Peas and such...Leafy greens are really high in protein.
> 
> Sidney, you know what my goats are eating right now? Alfalfa hay, oats, and pumpkins...That's it, nothing else.


And just that would keep them in condition for weight gain (three really need extra weight) milking, and showing? I like the LMF horse feeds you showed me, but I am not sure where to find it.


----------



## ksalvagno

Will they get enough nutrition out of the whole oats? I have bags of whole oats from a farmer (still a bit dirty). I have been sprouting them since it seemed like they get the most nutrients that way. But is that true?


----------



## Texaslass

I liked the other one better, Emma. :laugh:


----------



## Emzi00

:lol: How about this one?


----------



## Texaslass

Ew, pop!  :laugh: Now you're just being like Lacie...


----------



## goathiker

What they are really getting nutrition out of is their hay, alfalfa, and mineral mix...That's the base of every goat diet. The grains are for adding calories. Here's what Guinen looks like right now...Then Crystal, she's only lived here a month so her body is still getting used to feeding whole foods.


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> Ew, pop!  :laugh: Now you're just being like Lacie...


:laugh: Hehe, yeah.

That's the only pop I like though, and I only like it as a float


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

You changed it again?? Lol!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh Sarah! Yoo hoo! :ROFL: My evil plan worked *evil laugh* :laugh:


----------



## Texaslass

:tears::tears::tears:


----------



## Emzi00

So who lost a horn? :ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

One of the crazy babies, the other two kids are going to loose theirs soon too. The one that lost a horn still has the other one, and its more attached than id like it to be so im going to put more bands on 

Mwahahaha sarah!


----------



## goathiker

Awesome...I need to do that to Bean's scurs.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That looks kinda weird not attached to a goat lol!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, it does kinda, but that side of her head looks awesome now! Shes gonna be a unicorn for a while :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> That looks kinda weird not attached to a goat lol!


That's what I was thinking :laugh:

She could sharpen it and use it as a hoof pick  :lol: jk


----------



## Jessica84

Have you ever had issues banding??? I have some mean ones and my first time disbudding that need to come off.....I'm working on being brave to do it when winter comes


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It did come off early though.... my daughter was trying to catch her, and in the process her horn went flying off, and started bleeding real bad, so she had to get the disbudding iron and cauterize it. I wasnt home, so she had to deal with that solo, poor girl.


----------



## goathiker

I banded my whole herd several years ago. It worked on every goat.
It wasn't always pleasant but, it did work...


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> It did come off early though.... my daughter was trying to catch her, and in the process her horn went flying off, and started bleeding real bad, so she had to get the disbudding iron and cauterize it. I wasnt home, so she had to deal with that solo, poor girl.


Oh wow!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> It did come off early though.... my daughter was trying to catch her, and in the process her horn went flying off, and started bleeding real bad, so she had to get the disbudding iron and cauterize it. I wasnt home, so she had to deal with that solo, poor girl.


Eeep! That would freak me out! Lol!


----------



## ksalvagno

I banded an adult female and it worked out great too.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

ive never had a problem with it so far. They cry a lot after the initial first few hours, but they get over it quickly. This is how I do it http://www.barnonemeatgoats.com/bandinghorns.html


----------



## Emzi00

That looks painful....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

you coulda told us there was blood!  LOL!! I was fine with the blood.. them cuttin into the skin was gross though


----------



## goathiker

I do it like this...no blood http://www.americanfaintinggoat.com/?page_id=633


----------



## Emzi00

If it works :shrug: I think it's a heck of a lot better than doing it surgically...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> I do it like this...no blood http://www.americanfaintinggoat.com/?page_id=633


that's how I've seen/heard of it being done.... just without the wire and lots of duct tape lol!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

My little guys actually didnt bleed more than a few drops when i was banding them, neither did the large doe, so maybe I did something right?


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh: Maybe, Lacie, just maybe.. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: yes maybe!

By the way, if my spelling is atrocious, its because im on my phone.... my crappy phone...


----------



## Emzi00

If you don't like it.. then why on earth did you get it?? :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ok... I gotta go work on that site now for a bit... I'll be back in a little while..


----------



## Emzi00

Bye Skyla


----------



## Jessica84

On all the site I read about how all these bad things can happen but so far all actual people say no issues.....I'm gonna save those 2 sites.....for when winter comes


----------



## Scottyhorse

I may have to do this to my wethers scurs. They both look kinda..... umm... how should I say this... weird


----------



## Scottyhorse

I raked out the doe pen today... 4 wheel barrows later....


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie left


----------



## NubianFan

Yes but now I am here


----------



## Emzi00

Yay!!!! :wahoo: :dance: :hug:


----------



## Emzi00

Sooooo.... it looks like I'm taking Billie to the breeders on Saturday   :wahoo: :dance: :balloons:

And commence baby goat dreams... :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Awww thanks... I was trying to read and catch up but I think it is a lost cause.


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh: Probably  
I myself always read everything I miss because I want to be "in the know", you know? :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

And my 4 day weekend begins!

Lucky Emma, our breeder won't take her till she's in heat. Which she's not. Sigh. I want kids! :tears:

EDIT- as in goats, that could come off wrong! Lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Sooooo.... it looks like I'm taking Billie to the breeders on Saturday   :wahoo: :dance: :balloons: And commence baby goat dreams... :lol:


How exciting!!! :stars: 
I'll give you plenty of pics in feb to hold you over till you have your own  LOL!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> And my 4 day weekend begins! Lucky Emma, our breeder won't take her till she's in heat. Which she's not. Sigh. I want kids! :tears: EDIT- as in goats, that could come off wrong! Lol


You birding her there?

ROFL! Oh that could be an interesting conversation! Lol!


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> And my 4 day weekend begins!
> 
> Lucky Emma, our breeder won't take her till she's in heat. Which she's not. Sigh. I want kids! :tears:
> 
> EDIT- as in goats, that could come off wrong! Lol


 Not cool! I want a four day weekend!

:laugh: Well... I'm kinda just guessing she'll be in heat that week and the deed will get done.. I really hope I didn't guess wrong, it's a two and a half hour drive.. a long ways but sooo worth it...

:laugh: I _really_ want kids!(lol, just the goat kind for now :lol: )


----------



## NubianFan

yay Baby goat dreams!!:girl::kidred::kidred:


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> How exciting!!! :stars:
> I'll give you plenty of pics in feb to hold you over till you have your own  LOL!


Yay, thanks! :lol: And I'll give you some hopefully late March- early April :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Yay, thanks! :lol: And I'll give you some hopefully late March- early April :lol:


Sounds good!  :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

I am eating weird chili


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Weird chilli?? Lol


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> You birding her there?
> 
> ROFL! Oh that could be an interesting conversation! Lol!


Yeah (im assuming youre meaning bringing?) and haha yeah it would!


----------



## NubianFan

Yes it is from a pkg mix and I added things but it doesn't have enough tomato...


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Yay, thanks! :lol: And I'll give you some hopefully late March- early April :lol:


Same here!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Yeah (im assuming youre meaning bringing?) and haha yeah it would!


I meant bording lol!

Lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Same here!


Yay!!


----------



## Emzi00

*making a mental list of who I need to send pictures of baby goats to* :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I meant bording lol!
> 
> Lol!


Ohhh well yeah haha


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> *making a mental list of who I need to send pictures of baby goats to* :lol:


Oh just put em on here and on a photogenic thread and you'll hit most everyone


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> *making a mental list of who I need to send pictures of baby goats to* :lol:


Haha!! :laugh:


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Oh just put em on here and on a photogenic thread and you'll hit most everyone


I will 
But I promised Skyla and other Sarah extra pictures... I assume that you'd want some as well? :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! Do you think so?? Hehe! :laugh:


----------



## goathiker

I should have kids in Dec-Jan. If the gal I got Crystal from did the CIDR right. 

Watch out for those other kind of kids...They grow on trees you know.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> I will
> But I promised Skyla and other Sarah extra pictures... I assume that you'd want some as well? :lol:


Well duh!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

goathiker said:


> I should have kids in Dec-Jan. If the gal I got Crystal from did the CIDR right.
> 
> Watch out for those other kind of kids...They grow on trees you know.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

well this is good! I only have to wait till Dec till I see kids, that's not too bad!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> I should have kids in Dec-Jan. If the gal I got Crystal from did the CIDR right. Watch out for those other kind of kids...They grow on trees you know.


And we all require pictures hope you know  lol!


----------



## goathiker

Okay lots of pictures. These will just be boring old Alpines


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

One more pedigree to type up and I'm done the Sr does on that website I'm making 
Just 9 jr. Does and 5 bucks left to go, and I will have the majority of it done... Pictures of each goat needs to be added as the pictures are taken... And the kidding schedule needs to be put up.. And then minor details I think...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> Okay lots of pictures. These will just be boring old Alpines


Yay!!
Well They are still cute babies


----------



## Emzi00

goathiker said:


> Okay lots of pictures. These will just be boring old Alpines


 I love those boring old Alpines! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL Emma! I wouldn't have guessed


----------



## goathiker

Crystal and her doeling that she's going have will be used to breed Experimental La Manchas after this year


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh that would be pretty!  I honestly like LaMancha grades the most  hehe! They are so pretty!


----------



## NubianFan

Freezing!!!!


----------



## ksalvagno

goathiker said:


> What they are really getting nutrition out of is their hay, alfalfa, and mineral mix...That's the base of every goat diet. The grains are for adding calories. Here's what Guinen looks like right now...Then Crystal, she's only lived here a month so her body is still getting used to feeding whole foods.


Your goats look great.

So what you are saying is that I'm wasting my time with sprouting? What about wheat? I have a bunch of wheat I need to use up. I'm assuming I would still want to wash the oats since they are pretty dirty.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I know the feeling Leslie! LOL!! 

Hey.. I gotta question... Hallie doesn't have much, if any of a winter undercoat... It has been real chilly at night... And she gets cold.. She has a little coat that she wears at night but I want her to grow her winter coat in... Any ideas?? She is coming four months old...


----------



## Emzi00

Freezing??
That's what it's doing here... it snowed... and those science people on the news say we'll probably get more this week  Yuck, I hate snow.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Freezing?? That's what it's doing here... it snowed... and those science people on the news say we'll probably get more this week  Yuck, I hate snow.


I hate it too! Like two years ago we got a big storm in October and then a few in. here and there and that was it! It was awesome!! Loved it!


----------



## NubianFan

It was still in the high 80's here last week, supposed to get under the freezing mark tonight and of course Dru being a goat picked today to try to tear up their goat house.


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I hate it too! Like two years ago we got a big storm in October and then a few in. here and there and that was it! It was awesome!! Loved it!


One time we had a storm where we had to stay home for like a week from school, and my parents couldn't go to work for a couple days because of how bad the roads were... someone knew this guy who rode a snowmobile to work :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> It was still in the high 80's here last week, supposed to get under the freezing mark tonight and of course Dru being a goat picked today to try to tear up their goat house.


Lucky you!  it's been pretty much 50's and 60's here.. No frost yet like some of the state though  lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> One time we had a storm where we had to stay home for like a week from school, and my parents couldn't go to work for a couple days because of how bad the roads were... someone knew this guy who rode a snowmobile to work :laugh:


That's how that storm was! Power was out for more then a week for some.. Roads were bad ect.. I'm so glad we have a generator! Lol!


----------



## goathiker

ksalvagno said:


> Your goats look great.
> 
> So what you are saying is that I'm wasting my time with sprouting? What about wheat? I have a bunch of wheat I need to use up. I'm assuming I would still want to wash the oats since they are pretty dirty.


Not so much a waste of time. If you have to rinse the oats anyway, you might as well soak them to the swell stage at least. That adds more water to the diet which is good in the wintertime. 
Sprouting wheat prevents it form turning into dough in their stomach so bad. Sprouting makes it a more useful food. 
The jury is still out on forge sprouting...I'm not convinced it's worth the effort.


----------



## Trickyroo

Ok , why doesn't it seem right to me that alfalfa pellets can take the place of hay ? I would think they would be missing something they can only get from hay :scratch:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Trickyroo said:


> Ok , why doesn't it seem right to me that alfalfa pellets can take the place of hay ? I would think they would be missing something they can only get from hay :scratch:


It would be the long stem roughage(sp?) that they need to keep their rumens healthy.. 
Which they could get from browse if they have it available... I have heard of people doing it... I would just rather feed hay myself... And supplement with the pellets as I can't get alfalfa hay...


----------



## goathiker

If you sit with a pair of scissors and chop your alfalfa into 4" pieces, 2" pieces, 1" pieces at what point does change from alfalfa to something else? All they are missing is the entertainment of throwing the stems on the ground and dumping the wheelbarrow while you're cleaning them up.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

They still need the hay for the roughage.


----------



## ksalvagno

I am going to get chickens next spring. Would I be better off to use the wheat on the chickens? I do have a grinder so I could coursely grind it. Unfortunately it isn't the right type of wheat to make bread. Already tried.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Freezing??
> That's what it's doing here... it snowed... and those science people on the news say we'll probably get more this week  Yuck, I hate snow.


Same here! Except I like snow  because I love to sled and build snow forts and build snowmen and have snowball fight etc


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> One time we had a storm where we had to stay home for like a week from school, and my parents couldn't go to work for a couple days because of how bad the roads were... someone knew this guy who rode a snowmobile to work :laugh:


Last year we had a 3 day weekend as it was, then snow days Monday and Tuesday, then Wednesday we had scheduled off anyway, and then Thursday and Friday were snow days too! It was the best week ever!


----------



## goathiker

Whole wheat is very good for chickens.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Are you competing for cutest kid right now?
*extremely cute voice* yes!
And what place are you in?
*exteemely cute voice again* kindergarten!
That's adorable


----------



## ksalvagno

So feed the oats to the goats and feed the wheat to the chickens.

I do have some whole corn too. Been afraid to feed it to the goats.


----------



## goathiker

You can crack the corn for your chickens as well, throw in some rye and barley and you have expensive chicken scratch.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

goathiker said:


> You can crack the corn for your chickens as well, throw in some rye and barley and you have expensive chicken scratch.


That's a great idea


----------



## ksalvagno

Sounds good. The wheat and corn I got directly from farmers so got it at a very good price. Same with the oats. Was hoping to help reduce my feed bill.


----------



## goathiker

Oh, before it's lost forever. The long fibers a goat needs doesn't have to be hay. It can be tree leaves, bark, pine branches, corn stalks, many things and they don't need a bunch. The idea being if you can't get hay, you can feed pellets and sneak stuff out of the woods. They will still stay healthy and happy.


----------



## goathiker

I'm tying to talk the guy I buy my feed oats from into growing barley as well. I think he would sell out every year...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Got that last pedigree done!  on to the.. Bucks... I'll get those done faster.. Make it feel like I accomplished something quickly :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Same here! Except I like snow  because I love to sled and build snow forts and build snowmen and have snowball fight etc


Snowballs and ice chunks to the face... snow shoved down your shirt... freezing water buckets... more ice and snow to the face... crashing snowmobiles... falling head first into a snow bank... I think I'm good.


----------



## goathiker

This is why I haven't done a website


----------



## NubianFan

K guys check out my new thread in chatter box, Spooky Stories


----------



## Emzi00

goathiker said:


> This is why I haven't done a website


Because you have a genius like Skyla to help?? :lol:


----------



## goathiker

At least I don't have very many goats anymore...


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> This is why I haven't done a website


Aww come on


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> This is why I haven't done a website


LOL! If I could copy and paste easier then I wouldn't mind these pedigrees.. Luckily the buck I just did was a full sibling to the last doe I did lol! I just copied that over lol!

I enjoy it though  it's lots of fun  never thought anyone would like my work enough to pay me though! Lol!


----------



## goathiker

I'll get to it when it's raining the winter.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Because you have a genius like Skyla to help?? :lol:


Do you mean don't?? Lol!

And awe! Someone thinks I'm smart!!  :ROFL:

This site builder is hard to figure out at first though.. :/


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> At least I don't have very many goats anymore...


I've got 30 to put on here lol! :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Snowballs and ice chunks to the face... snow shoved down your shirt... freezing water buckets... more ice and snow to the face... crashing snowmobiles... falling head first into a snow bank... I think I'm good.


Oh yes they momentarily hurt but it's all for a good cause. Simply don't drive snowmobiles. And get heated water buckets. And going headfirst into snowbanks is so fun!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Oh yes they momentarily hurt but it's all for a good cause. Simply don't drive snowmobiles. And get heated water buckets. And going headfirst into snowbanks is so fun!


You, my friend, are crazy! Lol!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Well I got to FaceTime my sister in my moms ipad for a good 45 minutes.... I miss her so much, it was good to see her face again


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> You, my friend, are crazy! Lol!


Haha yes, yes I am  I take pride in my craziness! But seriously, the forts I make are dead awesome.


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Do you mean don't?? Lol!
> 
> And awe! Someone thinks I'm smart!!  :ROFL:
> 
> This site builder is hard to figure out at first though.. :/


Who do you make your websites through?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL Sarah!



Scottyhorse said:


> Who do you make your websites through?


I like to use Weebly... Mine is weebly, I have helped make a few weebly sites..

The one I'm doing now is Intuit... It is a bit more difficult to use...


----------



## NubianFan

Ok guys I posted one of my spooktacular stories on there so now it is y'all's turn.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Ok guys I posted one of my spooktacular stories on there so now it is y'all's turn.


I'll try and think one up and read yours when I finish this last pedigree for the night


----------



## Texaslass

:GAAH: :hair: Ten pages in only a few hours! Come on, guys, I don't have this kind of time to catch up every time!!


----------



## Trickyroo

goathiker said:


> If you sit with a pair of scissors and chop your alfalfa into 4" pieces, 2" pieces, 1" pieces at what point does change from alfalfa to something else? All they are missing is the entertainment of throwing the stems on the ground and dumping the wheelbarrow while you're cleaning them up.


I see what your saying Jill , but maybe its just the "form" or maybe 
"consistency" that they get something different from a compressed pellet ?
Idk&#8230;I guess maybe for a while it would be OK , but in the long run , they still would need hay. Just my opinion here


----------



## goathiker

goathiker said:


> Oh, before it's lost forever. The long fibers a goat needs doesn't have to be hay. It can be tree leaves, bark, pine branches, corn stalks, many things and they don't need a bunch. The idea being if you can't get hay, you can feed pellets and sneak stuff out of the woods. They will still stay healthy and happy.


 I think you missed this part Laura


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> :GAAH: :hair: Ten pages in only a few hours! Come on, guys, I don't have this kind of time to catch up every time!!


:lol: I know the feeling! Lol!


----------



## Trickyroo

goathiker said:


> I think you missed this part Laura


Your right , i did ! lolol Thanks


----------



## Scottyhorse

I am really considering switching to alfalfa pellets instead of hay... I wonder if it is more cost effective? Not having to deal with the mess of all the wasted hay..


----------



## NubianFan

Aren't these the cutest kids?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Texaslass said:


> :GAAH: :hair: Ten pages in only a few hours! Come on, guys, I don't have this kind of time to catch up every time!!


Haha yeah I've had to stop catching up sometimes because I have no time! And have I read 15+ pages!


----------



## Texaslass

I WANT!!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

NubianFan said:


> Aren't these the cutest kids?


Awhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Texaslass

I always read all the pages, but sometimes I just don't have the time (though I do it anyway  )


----------



## Texaslass

Emma is lurking and not chatting.


----------



## Trickyroo

That is adorable , lol. Definitely frame worthy


----------



## NubianFan

Well they aren't mine I swiped the pic off a craigslist site, but whoever owns this pic should have it captioned I just love the expression on the one in the tote's face and the way the two on top are bent over looking in at their friend. LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Those are ADORABLE kids!!


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> Emma is lurking and not chatting.


Yeah, I really should be sleeping, y'all wouldn't like the mood I'm in anyways.. ughh.... I think I'm going to bed now... for real... I'll probably PM you tomorrow bout something.. just a heads up... :hug: Night


----------



## Texaslass

:doh::doh::doh::doh:

I accidentally dewormed 3 of my does eight days later, instead of 10. 
What should I do about that??


----------



## Trickyroo

ohhhhhhh , you in trub-bil !!


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Yeah, I really should be sleeping, y'all wouldn't like the mood I'm in anyways.. ughh.... I think I'm going to bed now... for real... I'll probably PM you tomorrow bout something.. just a heads up... :hug: Night


Aw.. sorry! :tears: :hug: Yes, PM me! But... tomorrow would be better, yes. I really should be getting some stuff done tonight. 
Good night!


----------



## Texaslass

Trickyroo said:


> ohhhhhhh , you in trub-bil !!


Who, me?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Yeah, I really should be sleeping, y'all wouldn't like the mood I'm in anyways.. ughh.... I think I'm going to bed now... for real... I'll probably PM you tomorrow bout something.. just a heads up... :hug: Night


Awe :hug: hope you feel better  I'm here if ya need to talk.. :hug:


----------



## ksalvagno

Nothing. Not the worst thing that could happen.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I posted my experience..


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Yeah, I really should be sleeping, y'all wouldn't like the mood I'm in anyways.. ughh.... I think I'm going to bed now... for real... I'll probably PM you tomorrow bout something.. just a heads up... :hug: Night


PM me too!  sorry You don't feel happy :hug: night Emma


----------



## Scottyhorse

I think I am gunna head off... Feeling a bit crummy tonight. Got a doctors apt tomorrow even too. Been having some weird sight/balance issues. Hope I can get some answers.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Weird... Night! Think I'm gonna get off here too, night y'all! Remember I'll be on all day tomorrow


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Weird... Night! Think I'm gonna get off here too, night y'all! Remember I'll be on all day tomorrow


Of corse you will! Cause I have to work all day! :hair: lol!


----------



## goathiker

Good Night you guys...Have a good one. I'll just sit here all by myself *sniff*


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Of corse you will! Cause I have to work all day! :hair: lol!


Haha well same Friday will you work Friday???? :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

I decided to come back... lol


----------



## goathiker

Cool, what do you want to talk about?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Grain!!! Haha. JK. Hope I didn't give you a panic attack  

Uummm.... I don't know.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Uh oh, you ok Jill? Lol.


----------



## goathiker

Are you going to get your Camanna doeling?


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Are you going to get your Camanna doeling?


I do not know... I am probably going to ask for a fitting stand for christmas (or maybe a goat? I don't know. Hahaha) but I think I doeling would be a nice birthday present, also  Just need to figure out which would be more helpful.

And yes, before anyone says, I have *AWESOME* parents!!


----------



## goathiker

That's neat. I had less than awesome parents. We're all good now though. Life goes on...So, Camanna is like 15 minutes from where I take my goats to the beach.


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> That's neat. I had less than awesome parents. We're all good now though. Life goes on...So, Camanna is like 15 minutes from where I take my goats to the beach.


Sometimes I don't consider them awesome... But I think all teens think that sometimes 
That would be SO fun to take a goat to the beach! We used to live 1 hour 15 mins from the beach at our old house. I miss the beach  Ever head of Pe Ell, WA? That's where we used to live. On hwy 6.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Next time we can get into town I am going to check the feed stores' price on alfalfa pellets... I am really considering switching to alfalfa pellets and cutting out the hay. They are just SO messy... We pay anywhere from $180-$200 a ton so I don't know if it will be cost effective or not. The quality varies A LOT, too. Sometimes it is very very nice, but other times, like now, it's not the best.. Pretty stemmy with lots of yellow/brown-red stems.


----------



## goathiker

Mine only get alfalfa hay right now during breeding time. The rest of the year they get mostly pellets. I don't have enough storage to buy a years worth of anything out the field. My hay dealer is pretty much out of business now so, I'm scraping bottom. I've raised some pretty decent goats on pellets and a bit grass hay though.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Nobody grows grass hay around here. I wonder if anyone makes grass hay pellets, lol. I did find a LMF supplier in Walla Walla, about 45 mins from me. Yay. Dealer locater thing hasn't worked till now I guess.... Maybe we can stop by tomorrow and see what they have. Wonder if the farmers co op would have anything good.


----------



## goathiker

Hard to say. Now with the LMF you want to buy the grass hay formulas but, feed alfalfa. Goats require more calcium than horses. The only reason I feed a bit of grass hay during the winter is because alfalfa and grass are the same price but the grass is much higher quality. I can't do waste anymore. It just costs too much. Even straw is up to $8.00 a bale now. 

Now if someone wants a business idea. There are hundreds of tons of high quality hay that sit at the Port of Portland and mold every year. They get rejected because the test bale had a weed in it and Japan won't accept the load. It's not worth it to the farmers to truck it back so, there it sits. Eventually it gets taken to the landfill. Some time and start up money a person could make out pretty well buying those loads.


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Hard to say. Now with the LMF you want to buy the grass hay formulas but, feed alfalfa. Goats require more calcium than horses. The only reason I feed a bit of grass hay during the winter is because alfalfa and grass are the same price but the grass is much higher quality. I can't do waste anymore. It just costs too much. Even straw is up to $8.00 a bale now.
> 
> Now if someone wants a business idea. There are hundreds of tons of high quality hay that sit at the Port of Portland and mold every year. They get rejected because the test bale had a weed in it and Japan won't accept the load. It's not worth it to the farmers to truck it back so, there it sits. Eventually it gets taken to the landfill. Some time and start up money a person could make out pretty well buying those loads.


Yeah most of the hay (and most of the good stuff, too) goes over to Japan. If I would still have to feed hay with the LMF grass hay products, what's the point of that... Lol. The idea of pellets only sounds really great, but not sure if that would keep them in showing condition since I show a lot. Maybe I will just stick with the hay and try to figure out a feeder that will reduce the waste, as a start. I took out over 4 wheel barrows worth of wasted alfalfa today in the doe pen alone.


----------



## goathiker

The LMF is grain, you would give alfalfa pellets with it and a bit of fiber or just alfalfa hay. I'm only saying that they balance horse grain at 1:1 CA/PH and goats need 2:1 so you would buy the grass formulated grain because it starts out with higher calcium. 
If you want to do whole grain mixes with manna we can do those as well with alfalfa pellets or hay...You know you're driving me nuts right?


----------



## goathiker

Wait...I was already nuts, okay carry on...


----------



## goathiker

Okay, I didn't explain that well. Horse foods are made for feeding grass hay with them or alfalfa hay with them. The grass hay formulas are made with higher calcium.


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> The LMF is grain, you would give alfalfa pellets with it and a bit of fiber or just alfalfa hay. I'm only saying that they balance horse grain at 1:1 CA/PH and goats need 2:1 so you would buy the grass formulated grain because it starts out with higher calcium.
> If you want to do whole grain mixes with manna we can do those as well with alfalfa pellets or hay...You know you're driving me nuts right?


I'm sorry... I am driving myself nuts too.... 
Ok so free choice alfalfa and minerals
2 parts oats
2 parts or barley
1 part manna
amd that's it? I think I will go with that just to decide on something!!!   And then I could up the manna to get a higher protein for the Boers, right? Then like 1 lb of that mix per 100 lbs of goat?


----------



## goathiker

Yes, that works well. You can up the manna for protein and/or put a spoonful or two of safflower oil for fat. 

For my goats 
That mix ( more manna for milkers and skinnies)
free choice alfalfa pellets
a bit of grass hay/browse/fiber

My feed store sells both timothy pellets and orchard grass pellets. Most of the time they will go browse some during the winter though. This year I have a spoiled little princess. It'll be fun watching her figure it out. (You mean the food is on the other side of the creek?)


----------



## Scottyhorse

THANK YOU SO MUCH for putting up with all my pestering, Jill!! I will look for some safflower oil, too. My two does that are drying up are pretty skinny. At my house, the goats get 15 acres of brows, plus black berry bramble. I also give them free choice alfalfa (they don't eat a whole lot during the summer) and grain for the ones in milk or growing kids... I am excited to start this new mix and see how the goats respond to it  On friday my dad is going to homedepot, so maybe we can swing by the feed store and get some oats and barley. Already have the manna. Well, it's called Animax, but it's the same thing.

Ok, I REALLY need to go to bed!  Can't believe it's already 11:30, lol. Thanks again!!!


----------



## goathiker

No problem, I have fun being a sounding board. Alright, good night, I'm off to write ghost stories.


----------



## goathiker

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Oh that would be pretty!  I honestly like LaMancha grades the most  hehe! They are so pretty!


Oh, don't go there. These will be purebred Experimentals. Grades have stuff missing, like lineage.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> Oh, don't go there. These will be purebred Experimentals. Grades have stuff missing, like lineage.


You knew what I meant  RG.. Experimentals.. Same thing  lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

And Jill! Don't complain about $8bales of straw!! I wish it was that much here! But it's $10 on the summer and $12-14 in the winter... I'll take $8 right now!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Haha well same Friday will you work Friday???? :lol:


Of corse I do  lol! But only a 4hr and 15min shift  not bad at all


----------



## nchen7

ksalvagno said:


> I am going to get chickens next spring. Would I be better off to use the wheat on the chickens? I do have a grinder so I could coursely grind it. Unfortunately it isn't the right type of wheat to make bread. Already tried.


Karen, another option you can try is fermented grain. it's really quite easy, and the feral chickens (when they come around now a days), LOVE the stuff. 2 out of 3 goats love it as well...the one is a super picky eater. here's some info on it: http://naturalchickenkeeping.blogspot.com/p/fermented-feed.html


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hahahahah!!!!! :ROFL:


----------



## nchen7

aw maan. i miss not having to shave my legs so often...... it's so annoying to do!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nchen7 said:


> aw maan. i miss not having to shave my legs so often...... it's so annoying to do!


 ROFL!! Just do what I do.. Wear pants all the time :slapfloor: jk


----------



## nchen7

too hot to wear pants! i wear pants at home b/c of the bugs. don't like getting all those sandfly and mosquito bites....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I almost always wear pants lol!


----------



## nchen7

you don't get hot ever?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah... But idk... I don't feel any cooler wearing shorts most days lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> Or long skirts!


i hate skirts!


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> i hate skirts!


Why???


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> Why???


I just do, I feel so uncomfortable in them!

Ok... I have to go take a shower...


----------



## nchen7

i don't like long skirts...i'm not very tall so they make me look short, and i dont' think I've worn long skirts since they were the "in" thing in the 90's (yes i feel old...). there are the maxi dresses now, but again...i'm way too short to pull off one of those.


----------



## Texaslass

I would think a long skirt or dress would make you look taller..:shrug: But then, I know nothing about "fashion". I just know what I like.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I hate long skirts the most... They 'weigh' me down..


----------



## HerdQueen

I prefer skirts over anything. The long ones. I do everything in a skirt. If I'm wearing pants it's because I have to do laundry. Today is one of those days, but not having a clean skirt gives me incentive to get the laundry done.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HerdQueen said:


> I prefer skirts over anything. The long ones. I do everything in a skirt. If I'm wearing pants it's because I have to do laundry. Today is one of those days, but not having a clean skirt gives me incentive to get the laundry done.


My mom has been wearing a lot of skirts.. My sister only wears skirts... My other sister wears them occasionally.. I don't own any lol! The only time I wear them is if my friend makes me wear one of her's for a special outing or something lol!


----------



## Scottyhorse

I hate skirts also. I always wear pants, except for a few times during the summer I wear shorts.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> I hate skirts also. I always wear pants, except for a few times during the summer I wear shorts.


That's me all the way! Lol!


----------



## Trickyroo

Geez , I used to live in shorts ! Im also a blue jeans girl 
But now , I wear lots of loose fitting clothing now . Whatever works.


----------



## nchen7

nono...unless you already have height, it can make one look short and frumpy. it kind of covers shape most of the time, unless you find something that's form fitting. that's how i feel about it anyway...


----------



## NubianFan

Skirts are comfortable and extra cool in the summer, but I am just so used to wearing pants that it is a hard habit to break.


----------



## Trickyroo

I agree , you need the height to pull off a long skirt.
Short jackets like above your waist and nice pair of skinny jeans will look amazing on a shorter person 
Just my :2cents:


----------



## nchen7

Totally Laura! skinny jeans with some tall boots, and a flowy shirt. SO cute for fall!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Good morning! Jk I got up and hour ago


----------



## Scottyhorse

I am thinking about letting the buck that I won't be breeding does to out for stud service... Hrm.


----------



## Texaslass

So where is everyone today??


----------



## goathiker

I'm still catching up on the rest of the forum...


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I'm right here 

But I'm going to volleyball then soccer so bye!


----------



## nchen7

i'm just working, listening to some classical music and deciding how to get my hair cut next week...


----------



## Texaslass

Guys:


----------



## nchen7

omg. is there anything cuter than that?!?!?


----------



## Texaslass

I know, right?!  too cute!


----------



## NubianFan

Except...at first I thought they were severed heads.


----------



## Texaslass

NubianFan said:


> Except...at first I thought they were severed heads.


:slapfloor:


----------



## goathiker

Jeter wants to move into the chicken house.


----------



## nchen7

LOL! I love a goat beard. do you braid his?


----------



## goathiker

Never have. I do use it to hold him down for worming and blousing.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I am at the hospital waiting for my appointment...


----------



## goathiker

Yuck...I hate those places.


----------



## ksalvagno

goathiker said:


> Never have. I do use it to hold him down for worming and blousing.


You put blouses on your goats?  :ROFL:


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Yuck...I hate those places.


I'm just really hoping for some answers...

Also, found a good source for barley today. One of my friends ended up with two hoppers (the size of 4 SUV's each) full of bearded barely. So I will soak it and sprout it for their grain mix.. How much would you pay for a 50 lb feed bag full?


----------



## goathiker

I'd pay $10 pretty easy. It's $14 at the feed store. Has the awn been cleaned off them?


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> I'd pay $10 pretty easy. It's $14 at the feed store. Has the awn been cleaned off them?


The what?


----------



## goathiker

The spikey beard


----------



## Scottyhorse

I don't think so. It's bearded barley. Wouldn't it come off with soaking?


----------



## goathiker

Sprouting it will soften it up. It's just a thread like thing about 3" long that hangs off of each seed. It will be fine for sprouting...
That just means that they haven't been hulled so they will sprout. If they had been hulled they may not sprout at all.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Ok. I am alright with sprouting since I am not feeding 50 head of goats, I can just sprout a bucket full at a time. You just put it in a bucket and put water in it, right?

(sorry for all the barley questions, just want to make sure I get this right, lol)


----------



## NubianFan

yuuummm barley....


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, you take one bucket and put holes in the bottom and then put it inside another bucket. Cover well with water. Then you pull the inside bucket out and drain and rinse and give clean water to the seeds once a day to keep mold from growing.


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Yeah, you take one bucket and put holes in the bottom and then put it inside another bucket. Cover well with water. Then you pull the inside bucket out and drain and rinse and give clean water to the seeds once a day to keep mold from growing.


Ok so you cover the hole bucket with water, right? And then it should only take a few days to sprout? Sounds easy enough!  Thanks! Once we get all the stuff and mix it up for the goats, I'll let you know how they like it.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Time for apt. 1 out of 2!


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, enough water to cover the seeds and let the expand. It should only take a couple three days for them to sprout. Some people just soak them overnight and feed them that way.


----------



## goathiker

good luck..


----------



## ksalvagno

I just soak for 24 hours and then rinse. I only do enough for a few days. I don't bother rinsing more than the one time. I do put a glug of ACV in when I soak.

I have a bucket with holes in the bottom to rinse out the seed.


----------



## goathiker

Yeah AVC would keep mold away as well. I never do more than soak over night so it softens and swells and feed it the next day.


----------



## Texaslass

Hope you do okay, Sydney! :hug:


----------



## Emzi00

So.. Billie weighs about 85 lbs... she's really packing on the pounds :dance:


----------



## Texaslass

So's our Fiona! I weighed her a couple days ago, and she's 88 lbs!  At a little over 7 months; I'm so proud! 
(First time we've -or I've- raised a kid that got that big!) I can't wait to milk her next year. We've never gotten to milk any of our alpine kids, since no of them ever got big enought o breed.


----------



## Emzi00

I'm proud too Sarah 
I was worried she wouldn't get big enough, but with all y'alls help.. she is


----------



## Texaslass

I know, right? :lol: I don't know where I'd be without TGS! Oh, wait yes I do; my goats would be dead! Lol


----------



## Texaslass

Sorry for all the typos back there, sheesh! :eyeroll: I need to be more careful when I type, lol.


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh: And mine would be sooo stunted if not dead.. okay... that's an exaggeration.. they wouldn't be dead :lol: I sure hope they wouldn't be..


----------



## Texaslass

:slapfloor:


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> Sorry for all the typos back there, sheesh! :eyeroll: I need to be more careful when I type, lol.


Hehe, I think we all got the gist of it


----------



## Texaslass

Idk if anyone else is around...

I should probably be doing something right now, so if I disappear again,, don't be alarmed.


----------



## Emzi00

*sniffle* aww..


----------



## NubianFan

Daffodil sure is packing on the pounds. She isn't getting much taller but she sure is getting plump and thick. That girl if she was the right height with the build she has would have the body capacity of the old fashioned type Nubians that were so deep and thick.


----------



## NubianFan

NO Disappearing, or we will write a ghost story about you.


----------



## Texaslass

I've been avoiding trimming Breck's hooves, since he's so stinky right now, lol...I wanted my brother to do it (with me holding his horns so he won't get stabbed) but he's been a little cranky, so I haven't asked. 
Annnndd, there's the barn to muck out, which shouldn't take long, but is annoying to do. 

Oh, good news! Breck actually let me stand next to him and pet his back a couple of times lately!  Hes been pretty shy since I got him, and I don't spend a ton of time with him, but I try to always bring him treats and pet him as much as he'll let me, and he's finally coming around.


----------



## Texaslass

NubianFan said:


> NO Disappearing, or we will write a ghost story about you.


Lol! Idk, it might be interesting! :lol: disappearing..... :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Hey Sarah, did you ever get those eyelids pink?


----------



## NubianFan

Breck has been cranky or your brother has been cranky?


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Hey Sarah, did you ever get those eyelids pink?


Ugh, I'm still working on it. It took me forever to get the money to get stuff, but I finally got iron injectable, and I gave that to Ella a couple of times, and her lids are a bit pinker, so I'm hopeful! 
Now, the three milkers eyelids won't make up their minds. :hair: some days they look okay, other days they're white. So I went ahead and dewormed them to see if that would help, and besides, they're al about to be bred anyway, so I figured I should go ahead. It hasn't seemed to improve the anemia at all yet. :/ But I really need to get a fecal done to make sure they don't have cocci still. :/ That was a recurring problem for a while, so I haven't ruled it out as the cause of their white lids. I just haven't had any money, and don't want to ask.


----------



## Texaslass

NubianFan said:


> Breck has been cranky or your brother has been cranky?


My brother.


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> Ugh, I'm still working on it. It took me forever to get the money to get stuff, but I finally got iron injectable, and I gave that to Ella a couple of times, and her lids are a bit pinker, so I'm hopeful!
> Now, the three milkers eyelids won't make up their minds. :hair: some days they look okay, other days they're white. So I went ahead and dewormed them to see if that would help, and besides, they're al about to be bred anyway, so I figured I should go ahead. It hasn't seemed to improve the anemia at all yet. :/ But I really need to get a fecal done to make sure they don't have cocci still. :/ That was a recurring problem for a while, so I haven't ruled it out as the cause of their white lids. I just haven't had any money, and don't want to ask.


Mine have nice pink eyelids now :laugh: 

I get the not having money and not wanting to ask, its the same here.


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Mine have nice pink eyelids now :laugh:
> 
> I get the not having money and not wanting to ask, its the same here.


I think mine (it's really only the three five year old Alpines, and Ella, who is six or more) are having a hard time recovering from years of not enough minerals, and bad worming practices.  So I think it's just going to take time. :shrug:


----------



## Texaslass

Okay, I really need to go now. :wave:


----------



## Emzi00

:tears: Bye... :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> Guys:


OMGosh!!! How ADORABLE!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Going to get diner...


----------



## Emzi00

:yum: Want to share Skyla?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sure it's just pasta


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm soo tired  and my back hurts...


----------



## Emzi00

:hug: Aww, hope you feel better


----------



## NubianFan

My hands hurt....


----------



## NubianFan

But you know what?


----------



## Emzi00

What?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks Emma 

Feel better Leslie :hug:

What???


----------



## NubianFan

I am running away tomorrow. And I may see that little lady again!


----------



## NubianFan

And if I do I am going to ask her if she is real


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's cool


----------



## Emzi00

I don't get it... aren't you a little old to be running away....?   :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I wanna go :'(


----------



## NubianFan

I wish you could go Skyla that would be fun. They are having a festival, I didn't even know it til I made reservations. I was able to get the rooms at the price they cut for the festival performers!! Now I guess I must perform... So what do you guys think should I sing, or do stand up comedy?:laugh:


----------



## Emzi00

Sarah!  You're here??


----------



## NubianFan

OH I just realized you wanted to go to the linear talk thingy I thought you meant to the festival I am going to in the town I love LOL


----------



## NubianFan

Emzi00 said:


> I don't get it... aren't you a little old to be running away....?   :lol:


Never too old to run away!!! I do it every chance I get.... Just a little bit of gypsy going on there....:horse::cart::goattruck:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> OH I just realized you wanted to go to the linear talk thingy I thought you meant to the festival I am going to in the town I love LOL


Lol! Yah 

I didn't know there was a festive  that's cool  you should dance and sing  lol!


----------



## Texaslass

It's rather nice to be so supported wherever I go!  :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

No one wants me to dance, that would be truly weird. Although if I could go to that ballroom I might dance.


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> It's rather nice to be so supported wherever I go!  :lol:


:doh: Well, yeah duh you are!  :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> No one wants me to dance, that would be truly weird. Although if I could go to that ballroom I might dance.


And maybe invite that special fella..


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> :doh: Well, yeah duh you are!  :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> No one wants me to dance, that would be truly weird. Although if I could go to that ballroom I might dance.





Emzi00 said:


> And maybe invite that special fella..


Hehe!! :laugh: sounds like a plan


----------



## Texaslass

So, did anyone listen to my music? 

You're by no means required to like it or even comment, I just wondered.


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


>


Oh please, no need to act embarrassed or whatnot, you know how awesome and amazing you are!


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> So, did anyone listen to my music?
> 
> You're by no means required to like it or even comment, I just wondered.


I haven't gotten on the PC so I haven't yet. But I will.


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Oh please, no need to act embarrassed or whatnot, you know how awesome and amazing you are!


Hehe, I don't know if I did know before I met you!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> So, did anyone listen to my music?  You're by no means required to like it or even comment, I just wondered.


No.. Headless chickens don't have ears  lol! Just been real busy! Lol! And it wouldn't let me play one of them on my iPod..


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> Hehe, I don't know if I did know before I met you!


Hehe, well now you know!  And don't you forget it!


----------



## Texaslass

No worries!


----------



## NubianFan

Emzi00 said:


> And maybe invite that special fella..


Oh man...:laugh:
He would be all for dancing in a ballroom. I am just not sure he would want to dance in a ballroom with me...

I would LOVE it if he could come on this trip though. He got quiet for a couple of weeks then he started talking again... So, my hope has sort of been a little restored.


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> Oh man...:laugh:
> He would be all for dancing in a ballroom. I am just not sure he would want to dance in a ballroom with me...
> 
> I would LOVE it if he could come on this trip though. He got quiet for a couple of weeks then he started talking again... So, my hope has sort of been a little restored.


You never know until you go for it and ask


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> You never know until you go for it and ask


Easier said then done my friend! LOL! Trust me! I know! Lol


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Easier said then done my friend! LOL! Trust me! I know! Lol


:laugh: I know, trust me I know! :lol: But when you have so many people telling you, sometimes you just want to get it over with


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> No.. Headless chickens don't have ears


:slapfloor:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> :laugh: I know, trust me I know! :lol: But when you have so many people telling you, sometimes you just want to get it over with


..... Nah... I'm still too chicken!  :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> :slapfloor:


Haha! Sorry, I just had to  I feel like one most days! I only have to work 4 days next week though  and they are all like 4hrs  so I am happy to have a bit of a break... But it will be a sad paycheck  lol!


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> ..... Nah... I'm still too chicken!  :ROFL:


Hmmm... I'll do it if you'll do it  Lol, maybe, I'm a chicken too..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Hmmm... I'll do it if you'll do it  Lol, maybe, I'm a chicken too..


Ha! You've been on me this whole time and you won't say anything yourself!! Pfftt! *folds arms and stick nose in air* rude  :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Ha! You've been on me this whole time and you won't say anything yourself!! Pfftt! *folds arms and stick nose in air* rude  :lol:


Well.. you actually have a shot with him.. and me, not so much.


----------



## Texaslass

I can't us this kindle anymore! :hair: Stupid tiny keyboard and @$&_! autocorrect!
Talk to y'all later! :wave:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Well.. you actually have a shot with him.. and me, not so much.


Oh I do?! :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Me dancing would kinda resemble Rerun here....


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Oh I do?! :lol:


Yes!!!! You do! :lol: A good one too I'd say


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Yes!!!! You do! :lol: A good one too I'd say


Lol! And whys that?!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Me dancing would kinda resemble Rerun here.... Video Link:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't watch that on here either  stupid iPod!


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Lol! And whys that?!


Well, you're a great, amazing, likable person. You have stuff in common *cough* your faith *cough*&#8230; And you're dad likes him, you are friends... relationships built off of friendships work great... :lol: That good?


----------



## NubianFan

do you remember Rerun from the show Good Times?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Well, you're a great, amazing, likable person. You have stuff in common *cough* your faith *cough* And you're dad likes him, you are friends... relationships built off of friendships work great... :lol: That good?


Awe Thanks  

Yah, those are true... We aren't like close friends or anything though... But, that is what I want.. To be good friends with him for a while before anything 'big' happens.. Ya know? Idk... I don't know if he likes me back


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> do you remember Rerun from the show Good Times?


Never heard of either of them... Lol!


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Awe Thanks
> 
> Yah, those are true... We aren't like close friends or anything though... But, that is what I want.. To be good friends with him for a while before anything 'big' happens.. Ya know? Idk... I don't know if he likes me back


 Yeah, I hear ya. You'll never know if you don't try to find out....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! I'll work up the guys one day... In the mean time.. I'm just prayin!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Love this song!  just found it


----------



## NubianFan

I could never ask him,... I would simply die of embarrassment if he said no, or acted like he thought I was gross. We know all the same people... In fact I figure he does think I am gross, so I really don't have much reason to ask him. LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Why would he think you are gross Leslie!?


----------



## NubianFan

Because I am so fat anymore... I think I am gross. And he is a fitness buff. All hard bodied and stuff.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So, I don't think he would be friends with you if he thought you were gross  and your perfect just the way you are  and we all have different interests too.. And fitness could be one of his?


----------



## Emzi00

Soo?? Maybe he doesn't even care. It shouldn't even matter :shrug: You'd think a guy would like you for you and not care about looks.. but nowadays... :sigh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Soo?? Maybe he doesn't even care. It shouldn't even matter :shrug: You'd think a guy would like you for you and not care about looks.. but nowadays... :sigh:


I agree  IMHO the ONLY thing a guy should want to change about a girl is her last name


----------



## Emzi00

I have to leave. Bye :wave:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> I have to leave. Bye :wave:


Awe  *snuffle*

Before you go.. Is my signature too big??


----------



## NubianFan

Night Emma


----------



## NubianFan

Oh fitness is definitely one of his interests. He is a little fanatic about it. LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Does my sig look to big to you Leslie??


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Oh fitness is definitely one of his interests. He is a little fanatic about it. LOL


Lol! And your a goat fanatic! See all squared away  :laugh:


----------



## NubianFan

maybe a smidge


----------



## NubianFan

I am going to ride the trolley!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> maybe a smidge


Ok... I'll fix it in the morning when I'm on the computer...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> I am going to ride the trolley!


That's cool! I've always wanted to ride one


----------



## goathiker

There is nothing at all wrong with fluffy ladies. A lot of men prefer them...


----------



## NubianFan

He is so confusing, sometimes I feel like he really genuinely cares a lot about me, other times I feel like he is just being a gentleman and is treating me the same as he would anyone. 
He was really there for me when dad was so sick. Like he is what kept me together. But after dad was doing better he kinda backed off for a while and only recently started talking again. 
My friend thinks he realized he had feelings developing and backed off but I of course have wondered if he realized I had feelings developing and freaked out.


----------



## goathiker

Perhaps he simply has issues of his own to work out. All you can do is be there as a friend and support him when you can. Just don't pass up something good that may come a long because of him.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Maybe nonchalantly bring up the subject?? I mean.. What's there to loose? But I totally get your being nervous about it... I sure would be!


----------



## goathiker

If it's brought up when he's backing off, he'll run. Better to wait until the moment is right.


----------



## NubianFan

I can make straight A's in a masters program, pull calves, calm restless troubled horses, and restless troubled people. I can make great meatloaf, and get almost anyone to smile. I can form bonds with people that others have discarded and cut up with people others are afraid of, I can walk into almost any situation and feel relatively comfortable. I can blend when I want to blend and be outgoing when I want to be outgoing... 
Except when it comes to matters of the heart. and then.... I am a virtual moron. I couldn't be nonchalant if I tried.


----------



## NubianFan

I won't bring it up, it will have to be him. Part of my problem I think is I have worn a man's shoes so long, I don't know when to be a girl or how anymore. So, I always take charge. I blow it doing that. From now on if they want me they are going to have to come for me. They will have to do the asking and the telling.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> If it's brought up when he's backing off, he'll run. Better to wait until the moment is right.


Well yes, I didn't mean just any time... Sorry.. Y'all should know by now.. My brain and 'mouth' (real or virtual) don't work together!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I'm tired.


----------



## ksalvagno

Read Men are from Mars, Women are from Venus.

I followed a lot of that advice with my husband back when we were dating. Been married for 14 years.


----------



## goathiker

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Well yes, I didn't mean just any time... Sorry.. Y'all should know by now.. My brain and 'mouth' (real or virtual) don't work together!


That's okay, my file would read something like socially inept. Inclined to hide behind false bravado. Weird


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Skyla, my OCD is bugging out right now, so I have to ask.... Why is Snaps's right ear missing in your signature picture?


----------



## goathiker

ksalvagno said:


> Read Men are from Mars, Women are from Venus.
> 
> I followed a lot of that advice with my husband back when we were dating. Been married for 14 years.


We just kind of muddled through but, DH and I celebrate 30 years in January.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Skyla, my OCD is bugging out right now, so I have to ask.... Why is Snaps's right ear missing in your signature picture?


LOL!

That is actually Brook  Snappy's daughter  lol! This is the original picture... You can't really see her other ear anyway..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> I'm tired.


Welcome to the club!  lol! I am too


----------



## Texaslass

goathiker said:


> That's okay, my file would read something like socially inept. Inclined to hide behind false bravado. Weird


Mine is probably just one big huge SOCIALLY INEPT!!


----------



## NubianFan

I am excited because I get to run away tomorrow!!! can y'all tell I love to travel... even if only a short way. Mom and dad are staying home with the animals this time. Usually mom comes with us, but she didn't want to this time.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I think I'm going to bed, night y'all


----------



## NubianFan

My parents are coming up on their 58th wedding anniversary in april...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> LOL!
> 
> That is actually Brook  Snappy's daughter  lol! This is the original picture... You can't really see her other ear anyway..


Lol, oops! I see.... Cant you copy the ear and flip it around or something! The one ear is freaking me out! :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Night Sarah


----------



## goathiker

G'Night little Sarah


----------



## Texaslass

Good night everyone!  :wave:


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> good luck..


Sigh. So I had my audiology tests, hearing is perfect. So then we go to the ear nose throat doctor. The only thing that he could think of that is similar to what I am experiencing is a rare form of vertigo. It is very very rare in people under the age of 20.... So..... I will be going back to the audiologist, and I will have a 2 hour long VNG test probably next week. The Dr. is pretty sure I will need to go to a neurologist and get at least an MRI, too.


----------



## NubianFan

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Lol, oops! I see.... Cant you copy the ear and flip it around or something! The one ear is freaking me out! :lol:


 hey at least this goat has an ear! One is better than none! You have to learn compromise!


----------



## Texaslass

Y'all don't have to good night me; I'll just pretend the other "good night Sarahs" were for me too.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

G'night guys! For real!  cya tomorrow, no school again! Yay!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Awe  night Sarahs  *snuffle* Sarah.. Why go to bed now if there is no school tomorrow??


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Lol, oops! I see.... Cant you copy the ear and flip it around or something! The one ear is freaking me out! :lol:


ROFL! Nah  I like freaking you out better 

Really, I didn't make it so I can't  lol! Just don't look at it and you'll be all set  :laugh:


----------



## NubianFan

Night Sarah llll


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> hey at least this goat has an ear! One is better than none! You have to learn compromise!


Yah! What she said!  compromise!


----------



## goathiker

NubianFan said:


> hey at least this goat has an ear! One is better than none! You have to learn compromise!


That's a great idea, just cut off the other ear to make it even 

G"Night ALL Sarahs


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> That's a great idea, just cut off the other ear to make it even  G"Night ALL Sarahs


Oh! There ya go! Lol! We can maker her a Mini Mancha!!  lol!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Awe  night Sarahs  *snuffle* Sarah.. Why go to bed now if there is no school tomorrow??


Because I stayed up really late last night  
I'll be back later before I sleep because I'll wake up again. Just bye for now


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

And so did I! But I'm not saying goodbye  LOL! Jk  talk to you a bit later


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Something like this..... just touch the ear up a bit more


----------



## NubianFan

Jill was that received?


----------



## NubianFan

She looks mad in that pic... She is mad that people are dissing her ears, ear?


----------



## nchen7

Sydney, remind me why you have to see the neurologist again?

Skyla, I think maybe you should have a Lamancha in the picture? non-goat ppl may think one of them are Nigerian and another a lamancha.....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Something like this..... just touch the ear up a bit more


She looks like a unicorn... :|


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

No you guys, I can't comprimise, or get used to it, it has to have BOTH ears :lol: Just bugs me more than it should! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> She looks mad in that pic... She is mad that people are dissing her ears, ear?


HAHA!! :ROFL:

I find this all very amusing!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nchen7 said:


> Sydney, remind me why you have to see the neurologist again? Skyla, I think maybe you should have a Lamancha in the picture? non-goat ppl may think one of them are Nigerian and another a lamancha.....


Yah, we (well the person making it lol!) is going to switch Brook's picture out with on of my LaMunchkins  :laugh: but they have are busy so will get to it when they can


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> She looks like a unicorn... :|


:GAAH: Then tilt the ear further forward or futher back, just make her have both ears and I'll shut up! :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> No you guys, I can't comprimise, or get used to it, it has to have BOTH ears :lol: Just bugs me more than it should! :lol:


haha!!! Again, finding this even MORE amusing!!  :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :GAAH: The tilt the ear further forward or futher back, just make her have both ears and I'll shut up! :ROFL:


Haha! No way!

If you don't like it then put a Munchie in it!


----------



## nchen7

I have to say...i'm with Lacie with the ears. it looks strange with just one ear......


----------



## NubianFan

LOL she is annoyed at all of us and has one ear pinned back....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! Only cause your looking at it too hard! No one said anything till Lacie brought it up! LOL!  :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> LOL she is annoyed at all of us and has one ear pinned back....


Haha!! At least with one ear she couldn't hear as much


----------



## nchen7

that is true, BUT, at first glance, I thought something looked strange..... but Lacie pointed out what exactly it was...


----------



## NubianFan

She would give all of us the cold shoulder if we were there. Walk off in a diva huff!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> She would give all of us the cold shoulder if we were there. Walk off in a diva huff!


LOL! Knowing Brook... (And her mother for that mater!) she would! :roll: pfft!

Where did Lacie go? All that complaining and she just disappeared!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nchen7 said:


> that is true, BUT, at first glance, I thought something looked strange..... but Lacie pointed out what exactly it was...


Lol! 
Well.. Looking at the pic.. Her ear isn't even in it.. And she told me she doesn't want to be a UniGoat... So.. One ear it is! :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

She is probably talking to some complete stranger then disappearing when their back is turned.....


----------



## nchen7

FINE! i'll deal with the one eared goat! lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> She is probably talking to some complete stranger then disappearing when their back is turned.....


LOL! Could be.. Lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nchen7 said:


> FINE! i'll deal with the one eared goat! lol


Good!  :ROFL:


----------



## nchen7

ok...I think it's time for me to hit the mattress. I will chat with you ladies tomorrow. nite nite!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Night  talk to you in the am


----------



## Scottyhorse

nchen7 said:


> Sydney, remind me why you have to see the neurologist again?


Ok so a couple years ago I started getting these weird sensations in my eyes/head. So say I was sitting at the table and walked 6 feet into the kitchen. My vision would go black, and I would need to sit down. It would last for a few seconds, then go away and I would feel fine. It started out just a couple times a week, the progressively got worse. Soon it was happening every day, then multiple times a day. It was like that till the beginning of this year. I would look say from the clock to something on the table, the same sensation would happen. I would loose eyesight, feel funny in my head, etc. Then a few weeks ago, the same thing would happen, but then my heart would start either beating really quickly, or just have one, huge, beat. This has now progressed to usually an all day every day affair. Every once in a while it won't happen EVERYTIME I change my glance, but usually, it is. Sometimes though I don't loose my eyesight, just have the heart weirdness and funny feeling in my eyes... The combo of symptoms will change, but never any different ones.


----------



## nchen7

is it a panic attack? I've had one of those.....sounds kinda like that... 

ok, really going to bed now....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, no I'm still here, I'm just pondering how it would look if I flipped her ear forward and did the same to the other side... onder:


----------



## NubianFan

Night NChen7 hope you don't wake up next to goatlady or as goatlady.... LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL Lacie! Your too funny! 

How do you do stuff like that anyway?? I'm no goo say computer stuff lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Wow.. That's kinda scary Sydney... Hope they can get it figured out!


----------



## goathiker

NubianFan said:


> Jill was that received?


 I got it...I'll catch up and back to you soon...


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Okay, finally sleeping now guys! Night!


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Wow.. That's kinda scary Sydney... Hope they can get it figured out!


Yeah, it is scary, even the doctor says this is scary! I really hope they can get it figured out also, it has gotten really annoying, and to live like this for over 2 years... It's just not.. not right.


----------



## NubianFan

Night Sarah, again LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Night 

I should get to bed too... *yawn*..


----------



## Scottyhorse

nchen7 said:


> is it a panic attack? I've had one of those.....sounds kinda like that...
> 
> ok, really going to bed now....


No, not a panic attack...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> Yeah, it is scary, even the doctor says this is scary! I really hope they can get it figured out also, it has gotten really annoying, and to live like this for over 2 years... It's just not.. not right.


:hug: praying they can find out quickly and do something to stop it...


----------



## littlegoatgirl

NubianFan said:


> Night Sarah, again LOL


:lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Brrr! Too cold for me! Lol! Time to start digging out my coats!


----------



## NubianFan

Yayyyyy roadtrip!!!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

That's really scary Sydney! I get "black outs" every now and then when I get up after sitting for a while and start walking, and those are scary! It's just like blackness invading my vision and then eventually that's all I can see, blackness! I kind of no what you're going through, it's just a lot, lot, lot worse than me!  Sorry for you!

I'm going to videochat with my sis tomorrow... What she doesn't know is I'm going to surprise her with some goat faces


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> LOL Lacie! Your too funny!
> 
> How do you do stuff like that anyway?? I'm no goo say computer stuff lol!


Photoshop


----------



## goathiker

Scottyhorse said:


> Yeah, it is scary, even the doctor says this is scary! I really hope they can get it figured out also, it has gotten really annoying, and to live like this for over 2 years... It's just not.. not right.


 My daughter and I have had most of those same symptoms...They never figured it out on either of us. My problems went away by about age 32. Ask your doctor about Manears disease...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> That's really scary Sydney! I get "black outs" every now and then when I get up after sitting for a while and start walking, and those are scary! It's just like blackness invading my vision and then eventually that's all I can see, blackness! I kind of no what you're going through, it's just a lot, lot, lot worse than me!  Sorry for you! I'm going to videochat with my sis tomorrow... What she doesn't know is I'm going to surprise her with some goat faces


That happens to me too...

But not like what Sydney is going through.. That is just plain scary!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Photoshop


Aaahh... I don't have that on my PC lol


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> That happens to me too...
> 
> But not like what Sydney is going through.. That is just plain scary!


Yeah! Like I went through a really bad spell where it happened a lot but now it's only occasionally.

If I was Sydney right now I would be utterly terrified!


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> My daughter and I have had most of those same symptoms...They never figured it out on either of us. My problems went away by about age 32. Ask your doctor about Manears disease...


I am googling that right now, but I don't want to deal with that for another 18 years!!


----------



## NubianFan

littlegoatgirl said:


> Yeah! Like I went through a really bad spell where it happened a lot but now it's only occasionally.
> 
> If I was Sydney right now I would be utterly terrified!


Does anyone else here Sarah? I swear I hear her faintly but it can't be her she ahs gone to bed three times....:slapfloor:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Does anyone else here Sarah? I swear I hear her faintly but it can't be her she ahs gone to bed three times....:slapfloor:


Hhaha!! :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## Scottyhorse

It is scary, guys... One of my moms old co-workers, has a daughter about my age. She had similar symptoms as me, and the diagnosed it with some super long thing. She is now on a few meds that stopped the symptoms. My mom can't remember what it's called though.


----------



## goathiker

Proper spelling Meniere's disease


----------



## Scottyhorse

Ok googled meniere's disease. Don't think that's it.


----------



## goathiker

Sarah as on the story threads not long ago...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

My heart starts racing at random times, along with being dizzy, vison fading out like static on a tv then goes white, all sound shuts off, head starts throbbing, sometimes breathing increases, and sometimes I get off balance and faceplant it. That can happen when I'm just standing still, kneeling down then standing up, bending over, standing up after sitting down, etc. It lasts about 5-15 seconds. This happens to my oldest daughter and my youngest daughter as well. 
Another weird thing that happens to my youngest daughter, she can't have her head upside down, or saliva runs out her nose, she cant drink from a hose with her head down at all, she has to be stading straight up or water runs out her nose.
Doctors don't what what the problem is with the three of us, or why she cant have her head upside down without that happening.


----------



## NubianFan

I have heart palpitations and racing heart sometimes but I know it is from my body adjusting to the upped dose of thyroid hormone.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I've walked into a few walls while I have a more severe 'episode'! Lol.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> My heart starts racing at random times, along with being dizzy, vison fading out like static on a tv then goes white, all sound shuts off, head starts throbbing, sometimes breathing increases, and sometimes I get off balance and faceplant it. That can happen when I'm just standing still, kneeling down then standing up, bending over, standing up after sitting down, etc. It lasts about 5-15 seconds. This happens to my oldest daughter and my youngest daughter as well.
> Another weird thing that happens to my youngest daughter, she can't have her head upside down, or saliva runs out her nose, she cant drink from a hose with her head down at all, she has to be stading straight up or water runs out her nose.
> Doctors don't what what the problem is with the three of us, or why she cant have her head upside down without that happening.


That is interesting Lacie, sounds kinda similar to what I have been experience. What kinds of tests have you had?


----------



## goathiker

All of us on the west coast are dealing with radiation from the accident in Japan as well. Cows started Showing radiation in their milk last year...It's going to get a whole lot worse soon.


----------



## NubianFan

Well I hope they find the cause for you and it is easily fixable.


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> All of us on the west coast are dealing with radiation from the accident in Japan as well. Cows started Showing radiation in their milk last year...It's going to get a whole lot worse soon.


That's just awesome.  And you know what's weird, this started when we lived only an hour from the coast. Probably not related, but kinda weird.


----------



## goathiker

Being the daughter of several generations of military and NASA, I can tell you that they have done things to that ocean that no one wants to hear about. 
When my dad was a young recruit, they would let off atom bombs off the Virgin Islands and then swim and play in the water when the work day was done. He lost his teeth at 19 years old.


----------



## NubianFan

Dad told me about them setting off bombs in the desert and having them stand and watch them.


----------



## NubianFan

I need to go to bed see y'all later


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Leslie...Good dreams


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Being the daughter of several generations of military and NASA, I can tell you that they have done things to that ocean that no one wants to hear about.
> When my dad was a young recruit, they would let off atom bombs off the Virgin Islands and then swim and play in the water when the work day was done. He lost his teeth at 19 years old.


My dad was in the military... He told me that one day 'they' came around with a bag of pills. Luckily they were not made to take them, so when 'they' came around his post, he did not take them. He later found out that they were "enhancements" and had horrid side effects.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Scottyhorse said:


> That is interesting Lacie, sounds kinda similar to what I have been experience. What kinds of tests have you had?


I don't quite remember, that was years ago, but I had my blood drawn and they ran tests for several things, they never did figure out what it was.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I don't quite remember, that was years ago, but I had my blood drawn and they ran tests for several things, they never did figure out what it was.


I had my blood drawn also, but for something else.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Uh uh, did I kill the thread?


----------



## goathiker

No, I was just arguing somewhere else.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, Jill, did you win? :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Nah, I'd get kicked of the forum if I told them what I really think sometimes.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I see 

Do you know if anyone has used this wormer for goats and dogs? http://www.jefferspet.com/synanthic-bovine-dewormer-suspension/camid/LIV/cp/16383/cn/3100/ My sisters place has terrible parasite problems, and this looks like this covers quite a bit of them.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Oh, Jill.  Where at?

:drool: http://www.caprioleboers.com/doesforsale.html


----------



## goathiker

That wormer is one step above Valbazen. I know it can used on goats, not sure about dogs.


----------



## goathiker

Oh, those are nice boers...
Soremouth in the eye.


----------



## goathiker

Hey, you guys never gave me an opening for my babies grow on trees bit. I have proof...


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Oh, those are nice boers...
> Soremouth in the eye.


I am in the same 4-H club as the granddaughter of the owner Capriole boer's. There's some real eye candy at the fair! (I am talking about the Boer's, here, lol)


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> That wormer is one step above Valbazen. I know it can used on goats, not sure about dogs.


Is it dosed to goats like Valbazen is? (1cc per 10lbs)?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> Hey, you guys never gave me an opening for my babies grow on trees bit. I have proof...


....Go on..... :ROFL: What proof might this be?


----------



## goathiker

...


----------



## Scottyhorse

Lacie, what do you think of Divinity? And be honest. I really like her, but what do you (and Jill  ) think of her? I am breeding my two does with her son. Planing on retaining a doe kid out of one of the breedings. Not sure I want that close of a relation ship though in my herd?

http://www.camanna.com/does-3/


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> ...


Awww


----------



## goathiker

I like her a lot. She's a very well built doe and her udder is much nicer than many ND's.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I like her too... She is the body style that I just love.. I am just worried about having her, and then a possible grand kid or two in my small herd.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Cute pic! :lol:

I like her build a lot and her udder looks nice (but of course it could always be bigger and she could have bigger teats! Lol) And that close of relation in your herd is fine, just use a new buck when they are old enough.

So anyway Jill, I've been looking around trying to find a dose on the Synanthic dose for goats, and I was only seeing "Use at 2-3X label dose" and I was seeing that there is a cattle kind, and a sheep kind, so I don't know what to go by...


----------



## Scottyhorse

Jill, have you seen Old Mountain Farm nigerians? Oh my, I REALLY want one from them some day! Talk about nice Nigerian udders. (Ok that sounded really, really weird!)


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Cute pic! :lol:
> 
> I like her build a lot and her udder looks nice (but of course it could always be bigger and she could have bigger teats! Lol)
> 
> So anyway Jill, I've been looking around trying to find a dose on the Synanthic dose for goats, and I was only seeing "Use at 2-3X label dose" and I was seeing that there is a cattle kind, and a sheep kind, so I don't know what to go by...


A Nigerian's udder could almost always use more capacity when compared to an Alpine! 

That is the most helpful dosing instructions ever... :ROFL:


----------



## Scottyhorse

I have dosing info for that wormer, Lacie


----------



## goathiker

Scottyhorse said:


> I have dosing info for that wormer, Lacie


Oh, that's great. I haven't used that one.


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Oh, that's great. I haven't used that one.


Neither have I, just found it online.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Would you like the dosing info, Lacie


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well do tell! :lol: 

I'll have to look them up, I don't think I've seen those ones yet, have you seen Dragonfly Farm's Nigerians? They have pretty nice udders too.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ok, I looked them up, I think Dragonfly farm has them beat


----------



## Texaslass

Hi guys, I can't sleep. :wave:

I was really hungry suddenly, had to raid the kitchen, there's a rabbit banging around in her cage right outside my bedroom door (or non door, I don't have one right now, just a curtain ) <don't ask. And dumb goat had to come in heat to night, and started maaaing outside my window. :hair:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well do tell! :lol:
> 
> I'll have to look them up, I don't think I've seen those ones yet, have you seen Dragonfly Farm's Nigerians? They have pretty nice udders too.


It is 5/CC per 100 lbs. Apparently, it is only good for tapeworms. Source: http://www.vkvboers.com/Goat_Med_Doses.pdf

I will have to look and Dragonfly Farms.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Texaslass said:


> Hi guys, I can't sleep. :wave:
> 
> I was really hungry suddenly, had to raid the kitchen, there's a rabbit banging around in her cage right outside my bedroom door (or non door, I don't have one right now, just a curtain ) <don't ask. And dumb goat had to come in heat to night, and started maaaing outside my window. :hair:


That's where my trail of likes has been coming from... :slapfloor:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:laugh: Pretty peacefull here!  Not much going on, just sipping on a drink, eating chips :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :laugh: Pretty peacefull here!  Not much going on, just sipping on a drink, eating chips :lol:


This makes me want popcorn now..


----------



## Texaslass

Scottyhorse said:


> That's where my trail of likes has been coming from... :slapfloor:


Well y'all wrote a lot since 8:00, or whenever it was I last checked in! :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :laugh: Pretty peacefull here!  Not much going on, just sipping on a drink, eating chips :lol:


Chips. :drool: I'm still hungry, and there's a bag sitting on the table in the kitchen....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Scottyhorse said:


> It is 5/CC per 100 lbs. Apparently, it is only good for tapeworms. Source: http://www.vkvboers.com/Goat_Med_Doses.pdf
> 
> I will have to look and Dragonfly Farms.


Oh I did see that one! Must have missed it, hmm. No, it's not only effective for tapeworms, its effective for a bunch of worms AND tapeworms  Very good, very good! That's half the dose of Valbazen  I'm gonna look further into it's use in dogs, see what I find....


----------



## Texaslass

I'm never up this late, idk why I'm wide awake right now, it's weird. :scratch:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh and here is Dragonfly farms http://www.dragonfly.jmkarohl.com/index.html Theres a few good udders on senior does 1, but way more on senior does page 2


----------



## Scottyhorse

Yeah, dragonfly probably has them beat.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Texaslass said:


> I'm never up this late, idk why I'm wide awake right now, it's weird. :scratch:


Isn't it 1am there!?! :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Isn't it 1am there!?! :lol:


Um.. Yeah.  :cheers:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: :cheers: 

And now that your "Cheers" reminded me, I meant to mention this child friendly (non alcoholic) citrus drink I concocted when I was sick and looking for something to drink, and it turned out really good. Mix roughly equal parts of lemonade, limeade, and orange juice, taste it, see how you like it, adjust accordingly, add a small amount of water if its too strong, enjoy


----------



## Scottyhorse

It's a close call though..


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :lol: :cheers:
> 
> And now that your "Cheers" reminded me, I meant to mention this child friendly (non alcoholic) citrus drink I concocted when I was sick, and it turned out really good. Mix roughly equal parts of lemonade, limeade, and orange juice, taste it, see how you like it, adjust accordingly, add a small amount of water if its too strong, enjoy


And what is that for?


----------



## Texaslass

I can't stand orange juice....  


Hey, Lacie, did you see that Jill thinks my baby tiny Nigerian doelings might be pregnant?


----------



## goathiker

That drink sounds good actually. Um, tell me if I start blabbering okay? I took a painkiller...


----------



## Texaslass

Aw, you feel bad, Jill? :hug:


----------



## Scottyhorse

The area under my knee won't stop itching!!


----------



## Texaslass

Scottyhorse said:


> The area under my knee won't stop itching!!


:lol: and why is that?


----------



## Texaslass

.....


----------



## goathiker

Thank you, just a lot of shoveling going on. Now, why didn't I do all this during the summer


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Scottyhorse said:


> And what is that for?


Well its not for anything really, just a beverage  Though I do think it kept my sore throat at bay....


----------



## Texaslass

goathiker said:


> Thank you, just a lot of shoveling going on. Now, why didn't I do all this during the summer


Shoveling?? You need pain killer for shoveling?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Texaslass said:


> I can't stand orange juice....
> 
> Hey, Lacie, did you see that Jill thinks my baby tiny Nigerian doelings might be pregnant?


Dont like orange juice?! You must be crazy! :lol:

I did see that, if were talking about the black and white one. .. I thought she was bred too....


----------



## Scottyhorse

Texaslass said:


> :lol: and why is that?


I don't know :shrug:


----------



## Texaslass

While the pros are here: my goats have pretty soft and shiny coats right now, but I noticed some of them are beginning to get slightly rough on their necks, at the top of their necks. Does this indicate worms, or are they naturally rougher there??


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Texaslass said:


> Shoveling?? You need pain killer for shoveling?


When you get older, shoveling jusy about kills you, yeah.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Texaslass said:


> Shoveling?? You need pain killer for shoveling?


Well... Jill isn't in her 20's anymore


----------



## goathiker

Uh, no, I need painkiller for years of abusing my body. It was just a prescription Motrin anyway.


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Dont like orange juice?! You must be crazy! :lol:
> 
> I did see that, if were talking about the black and white one. .. I thought she was bred too....


:tears: yeah, her and my other one, her half sister. I'm almost positive they must've been bred right before I got them. 
I'm hoping to take them and Ella to the vet next week so they can just draw the blood for us, and then send it to Biotracking to be sure. Do you think I should let them have kids at their age, or get lutalyse?


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> When you get older, shoveling jusy about kills you, yeah.


Sorry, didn't think of that. :hug: I decided I'm never going to be old!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

They should be able to have the kids. The female determines the size of the baby. Ive had mini horses bred to thoroughbred stallions and they foaled fine.

As for the hair thing, do they rub their necks on a feeder? 

Internet decided to go down, cant stay


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Let me know how that works out Sydney! :ROFL:


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> When you get older, shoveling jusy about kills you, yeah.





Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> They should be able to have the kids. The female determines the size of the baby. Ive had mini horses bred to thoroughbred stallions and they foaled fine.
> 
> As for the hair thing, do they rub their necks on a feeder?
> 
> Internet decided to go down, cant stay


Hair thing?? Oh, I was completely stumped for a minute, lol!

No, I don't think so... It's on the top side, right at the top past their heads. :shrug:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Alright, I'm gunna go to bed!! *yawn* Talk to you all in the morning!


----------



## Texaslass

If your Internet went down, how are you still posting Lacie?? :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Gnight Sydney! Pleasant dreams!


----------



## Texaslass

Quick question: if my doelings are pregnant, should I still feed grain? I mean, they do still have a lot of growing to do... I feel so bad for them, they're still babies themselves!


----------



## Texaslass

Guess I scared everyone off! :tears: okay, I guess I can go to bed now... *sniff*


----------



## goathiker

They need to grow. The last 2 months of pregnancy are when the babies grow the most. I cut their grain in half the fourth month and take them off grain for fifth.


----------



## Texaslass

Soo, if they were bred shortly before I got them, I'm thinking they might be due the end of November. Should I cut back some of their grain?


----------



## Texaslass

Maybe mid-November, actually....


----------



## goathiker

That far along, you should be able to feel babies. Right in front of the udder on the right side


----------



## Texaslass

I am seriously going to bed this time...

I am soo bad at feeling for babies, lol. I used to always feel on the right side of their stomach, down almost as far as the milk vein- I always _thought_ I could feel them there, but maybe I was imagining it, idk..
I think Dotty (my avatar) is showing already-she looks fatter than normal, but no udder yet at all. I haven't tried feeling for kids but I will tomorrow.
Izzy either has a single, or isn't bred, cause she isn't fat at all. I hope she isn't, since she's smaller anyway. I think Dotty has a better chance.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> Jill, have you seen Old Mountain Farm nigerians? Oh my, I REALLY want one from them some day! Talk about nice Nigerian udders. (Ok that sounded really, really weird!)


 they sure are something huh!? Lovely


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well do tell! :lol: I'll have to look them up, I don't think I've seen those ones yet, have you seen Dragonfly Farm's Nigerians? They have pretty nice udders too.


OMF doesn't show anymore sadly  but Dragonfly and Fairlea Farm always take the ribbons! Those does look even nicer in person!!


----------



## nchen7

Morning all!!



NubianFan said:


> Night NChen7 hope you don't wake up next to goatlady or as goatlady.... LOL


nope! look like I did when I went to bed



Scottyhorse said:


> No, not a panic attack...


what about silent migraines? I have a friend who gets them sometimes, and she used to complain about some of those symptoms. maybe it's a mineral deficiency?



Scottyhorse said:


> I've walked into a few walls while I have a more severe 'episode'! Lol.


I walk into walls on a regular basis...but that's b/c i'm clumsy, and I don't turn properly when trying to round a corner (i'm special.....)


----------



## littlegoatgirl

NubianFan said:


> Does anyone else here Sarah? I swear I hear her faintly but it can't be her she ahs gone to bed three times....:slapfloor:


:ROFL: :slapfloor: okay, maybe I couldn't sleep once I finally got into bed


----------



## littlegoatgirl

texaslass said:


> i can't stand orange juice....
> 
> hey, lacie, did you see that jill thinks my baby tiny nigerian doelings might be pregnant?


i love orange juice!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> :ROFL: :slapfloor: okay, maybe I couldn't sleep once I finally got into bed


Maybe?? Lol!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Haha yeah I do that... I'm soooo tired until I get into bed, then I'm wide awake!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No worries  I was emailing until 1 something last night  lol! I wish I slept cause I am tired!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

My head hurts... I can feel it now... This is not gonna be a very good day


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Haha I'm sorry, that stinks! I just got up at 10


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I have too much going on right now.... *sigh* oye!

Lucky you! I was up at 8.. Though I didn't crawl out of bed till about 8:30 after I hit snooze a few times :laugh:


----------



## nchen7

drink some water? or make yourself some electrolyte drench. sometimes headaches are from being dehydrated....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nchen7 said:


> drink some water? or make yourself some electrolyte drench. sometimes headaches are from being dehydrated....


I've been drinking water all morning and had some tea... I think it's cause I'm tired..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I g2g for a bit... Will be back a little later..


----------



## ksalvagno

goathiker said:


> ...


Way too cute!


----------



## nchen7

awww! :hug: take a small nap today.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks... I may try and squeeze one in before work if I have time... Doubt it though lol... And I almost never can fall asleep during the day...


----------



## nchen7

i find sometimes if you lie down and veg out for a few minutes, it can help.

when I first started working full days after university, I used to get so sleepy I had to hide in the bathroom and just gather myself for like a minute before I could get back to work. LOL.


----------



## Texaslass

littlegoatgirl said:


> Haha yeah I do that... I'm soooo tired until I get into bed, then I'm wide awake!


This happens to me too!  So annoying.
Y'all know how late I was up, posting. 

Hey, Sarah, I posted in your soap thread finally.


----------



## Texaslass

littlegoatgirl said:


> Haha I'm sorry, that stinks! I just got up at 10


Nice for you! :lol: I wish I had! I had to get up and milk-not like we milk that early, but staying up so late, I need my sleepy time! lol


----------



## nchen7

I got up to milk this morning, and the wether had gotten himself out of his kennel...so he stole all our milk. I was not pleased with him. his momma is in another pen today, and he gets to spend time with the other girl. they're all inside b/c there's a mini tropical storm happening outside.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Haha yeah I can't wait until I have to get up early on days off to milk... Yay...


----------



## nchen7

those days are great...unless you want to sleep in, or when you have ACTUALLY slept in...then they're not so great. haha


----------



## Scottyhorse

Morning ladies!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I love getting up and milking in the warmer months  I LOVE milking! I just hate it this time of year, and so do my does lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Afternoon here  :laugh:


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I love getting up and milking in the warmer months  I LOVE milking! I just hate it this time of year, and so do my does lol!


That's why I dried my doe off when my ears started going numb :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> That's why I dried my doe off when my ears started going numb :ROFL:


Haha! When my hands are ice after using udder wash.. I'm done  lol!


----------



## Scottyhorse

For those of you who didn't see it last night I am thinking about getting 'Divinity'. What do you think?

http://www.camanna.com/does-3/


----------



## nchen7

she's pretty! very flat and uphill, and wide!! looks like a mini saanen. lol.


----------



## Scottyhorse

nchen7 said:


> she's pretty! very flat and uphill, and wide!! looks like a mini saanen. lol.


She kinda does! Lol.


----------



## Texaslass

Scottyhorse said:


> For those of you who didn't see it last night I am thinking about getting 'Divinity'. What do you think?
> 
> http://www.camanna.com/does-3/


:drool: :drool: 

No, she's awful, I'll take her off their hands.


----------



## Texaslass

Why are they selling her???!!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Texaslass said:


> Why are they selling her???!!


I don't know... Maybe they have too many kids retained from her or something?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Texaslass said:


> Why are they selling her???!!


That's what I was thinking?


----------



## Texaslass

Hey Sarah, are you still going to get a cow?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

No  my parents very firmly said no


----------



## Texaslass

Aw, too bad. Sorry, but they really will eat you out of house and home, not to mention being big, messy and dumb. 
I know they look cute, but they're a lot of work!


----------



## Scottyhorse

My dad wants to get a steer or two to butcher... Only my dad and I eat meat in this house, too...


----------



## nchen7

cows are so cute. I told my bf that I don't ever want a cow. if we want dairy, we're sticking to goats. the thought of dealing with cow poop gives me the willies....it's just so loose and plentiful...... bleh


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Texaslass said:


> Aw, too bad. Sorry, but they really will eat you out of house and home, not to mention being big, messy and dumb.
> I know they look cute, but they're a lot of work!


Haha yeah I know, it was more the money factor.


----------



## Emzi00

I still don't like cows.  Even if the little ones are cute.


----------



## nchen7

baby cows are SOOOO CUTE!


----------



## Emzi00

I liked the one Lacie had as her avatar for a while. Her cows are okay..


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Seriously how can you not like cows Emma!?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hey Emma, want some critiquing practice on a doe I want to get? 

http://www.camanna.com/does-3/ Her name is Divinity.


----------



## Scottyhorse

My puppy took his friendship bracelet off


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Aw that stinks Sydney


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Seriously how can you not like cows Emma!?


Did you not hear about when one farted in my face?


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> Hey Emma, want some critiquing practice on a doe I want to get?
> 
> http://www.camanna.com/does-3/ Her name is Divinity.


:laugh: I'll do it later  And I'll post it on here for you..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Meanwhile in California.... :slapfloor: :ROFL: :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

littlegoatgirl said:


> Aw that stinks Sydney


It was just a straw that I turned into a friendship bracelet :slapfloor::ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Meanwhile in California.... :slapfloor: :ROFL: :lol:


:doh: Oh Lacie....


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Did you not hear about when one farted in my face?


Haha oh yeah, I forgot


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sorry, just have to laugh a bit! Youngest son has a friend named Ezra, and my husband can never remember his name, so he calls him Larry! :slapfloor: What the boys parents must think :ROFL:
He does the same thing to a guy he works with, and the guy responds to it, so that isnt helping much :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Scottyhorse said:


> It was just a straw that I turned into a friendship bracelet :slapfloor::ROFL:


:ROFL: :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So how is everyone today?


----------



## nchen7

Lacie, maybe your husband thinks your son's friend LOOKS like a Larry? I notice that I've been doing that with certain people. some ppl has a name that doesn't fit them (in my mind), and i'll just call them a different name. I did that to a co-worker...it was always very awkward, but they were a good sport about it. I also did that to a client, but thankfully I only called him by his fake name in the audit room, and not to his face (that would be even more embarrassing)


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> So how is everyone today?


Great!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Tired... Lol. But good.

What in the world does this mean? http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=D001436864


----------



## nchen7

Emzi00 said:


> Did you not hear about when one farted in my face?


BAHAHAHAA!!!! no! but....that's really funny (to probably everyone except for you.....)



Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> So how is everyone today?


good. it looks like it's going to rain all weekend...which means goaties won't be spending much time outside. they're going to give me dirty looks for that. I know it already....


----------



## Texaslass

Scottyhorse said:


> Tired... Lol. But good.
> 
> What in the world does this mean? http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=D001436864


:shrug: Lacie will know. It looks incomplete to me. :scratch:


----------



## Texaslass

little-bits-n-pieces said:


> sorry, just have to laugh a bit! Youngest son has a friend named ezra, and my husband can never remember his name, so he calls him larry! :slapfloor: What the boys parents must think :rofl:
> He does the same thing to a guy he works with, and the guy responds to it, so that isnt helping much :lol:


:rofl:


----------



## Texaslass

Did I scare y'all with my likes?!


----------



## Scottyhorse

I was kinda zoning out while stuffing my face full of food :ROFL:


----------



## Texaslass

Scottyhorse said:


> I was kinda zoning out while stuffing my face full of food :ROFL:


:ROFL: That's what I've been doing, ugh, I've just been so hungry today. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Scottyhorse said:


> Tired... Lol. But good.
> 
> What in the world does this mean? http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=D001436864


It's most likely is beacause they were some of the first nd goats to enter adga and they don't have any of the lineage on them.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I ate too much though


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

nchen7 said:


> Lacie, maybe your husband thinks your son's friend LOOKS like a Larry? I notice that I've been doing that with certain people. some ppl has a name that doesn't fit them (in my mind), and i'll just call them a different name. I did that to a co-worker...it was always very awkward, but they were a good sport about it. I also did that to a client, but thankfully I only called him by his fake name in the audit room, and not to his face (that would be even more embarrassing)


Well he seriously never remembers his name, so he just picked the name Larry for him. He actually calls him Larry, to his face. Poor kid, lol.
And for his co-worker, he just calls him whatever name pops into his head.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> It's most likely is beacause they were some of the first nd goats to enter adga and they don't have any of the lineage on them.


Ah ok, thanks.


----------



## nchen7

lol. whatever works! maybe Larry's gonna stick with this kid from now on. hahaha


----------



## Texaslass

Scottyhorse said:


> I ate too much though


I tank I did too. :sigh: Eh, I'll just do 100 jumping jacks or somethin'. :/ but I was really hungry!


----------



## nchen7

I feel bloated today. hate that feeling.....maybe I should do some jumping jacks too....


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Guyyyyyyyyys! I'm so happy!

Okay so my y'all know I have stubborn ole Nubians. And y'all know that goats are smart. 
So my goats always try to get out of the pen, because that's where the food is, and of course the grass is always greener on the other side of the fence. I've been getting really frustrated because they are also stubborn as well... Goats! So I got a bag of treats and have been training them that when they go back in the pen, they get some treats. Today, they got out, and I only had to touch their collars and they went in!


----------



## Scottyhorse

That's great!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Time to go feed the hogs! Oops, did I just say that? I meant the well mannered, sweet little goats! :laugh:


----------



## goathiker

Scottyhorse said:


> Time to go feed the hogs! Oops, did I just say that? I meant the well mannered, sweet little goats! :laugh:




I've got to take the guard dog in for rabies shot and checkup on Monday. That is always an exciting adventure. She scares the pants off people


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Will upload some cute goat pictures later so you guys can pick anew profile picture for me


----------



## Texaslass

That's great, Sarah!! :dance:

Lol, Sydney! I always call them pigs or hogs as well, especially Nigies.  

Jacqueline was bred today hopefully!  That's two down, four to go.


----------



## Texaslass

Sarah, I meant to ask before: how in the world did you come up with those names for your goats? :lol: They're certainly unusual!


----------



## Texaslass

Where oh where can Emma be stalking? Oh where oh where can she be?? :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> Where oh where can Emma be stalking? Oh where oh where can she be?? :lol:


Hehe 
I wasn't going to post because I can't stay... so bye! :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Feedtime time was crazy as usual! Lol.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Texaslass said:


> Sarah, I meant to ask before: how in the world did you come up with those names for your goats? :lol: They're certainly unusual!


Haha okay- Japan has a Japanese flag on the side of him, like he's brown, with a white rectangle on him with a brown circle in the middle!
Ozzie is short for Australia, because he HAD a white spot that looked like Australia on him, but he grew it out
BB is short for Beatbox. She was already named when I got her, and she got her name because the family was doing a music/dance line. (Her mom was foxtrot, her grandma was hip hop, etc.


----------



## goathiker

Is it my imagination or are there a lot of new people on the forum today?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

goathiker said:


> Is it my imagination or are there a lot of new people on the forum today?


I've noticed that too!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Alright look at photogenic for my pictures, and pick a profile picture! The voting starts now! Haha


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Is it my imagination or are there a lot of new people on the forum today?


Hmm, you're right.


----------



## Texaslass

littlegoatgirl said:


> Haha okay- Japan has a Japanese flag on the side of him, like he's brown, with a white rectangle on him with a brown circle in the middle!
> Ozzie is short for Australia, because he HAD a white spot that looked like Australia on him, but he grew it out
> BB is short for Beatbox. She was already named when I got her, and she got her name because the family was doing a music/dance line. (Her mom was foxtrot, her grandma was hip hop, etc.


Okay, that makes a lot more sense now.  :lol: Clever names!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Anyone know if there is a members listing on ADGA?


----------



## goathiker

I like this one, I cropped it for you


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Texaslass said:


> Okay, that makes a lot more sense now.  :lol: Clever names!


Haha yeah, I wanted them to be unique. I go to way to many fairs where all the goats are named buttercup, brownie, Oreo, and spot!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

goathiker said:


> I like this one, I cropped it for you


Thanks! I really like that one too


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Profile picture is changed


----------



## Emzi00

That's the one I liked


----------



## Scottyhorse

What do you guys think of this farms' goats? They are closer than Camanna. Still really like that one white doe, though.

www.calicocreekfarm.net


----------



## littlegoatgirl

What farm???? :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> What do you guys think of this farms' goats? They are closer than Camanna. Still really like that one white doe, though.
> 
> www.calicocreekfarm.net


They're nice, but I'd like to see them a bit more dairy looking


----------



## goathiker

I like the white doe better.


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> I like the white doe better.


Yeah me too. Just trying to find closer options if I can :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Hey Sydney, want to post that link to the doe you had wanted me to critique? I went back through forty pages and couldn't find it :hair:


----------



## goathiker

Have you asked about their show schedule? Maybe they are coming near where you are.


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Have you asked about their show schedule? Maybe they are coming near where you are.


They only show in the Oregon fairs. Maybe we could just have a 'Christmas at the Coast' Lol. They were talking about going somewhere for Christmas..


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> Hey Sydney, want to post that link to the doe you had wanted me to critique? I went back through forty pages and couldn't find it :hair:


Lol. 

http://www.camanna.com/does-3/


----------



## Scottyhorse

Just for laughs, my first dairy clip job. Only took me three + days to do it  Now I can get them done in about an hour. That's including bath time.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hmm sorry about the huge picture. 

And oh my her hooves were so long! 

(Lump was from CD/T shot)


----------



## goathiker

Pictures really show how much you've learned. When you look back at them...


I found a cat picture


----------



## Scottyhorse

Somehow it seems that my cat picture album on photo bucket got deleted  I can't find it.


----------



## goathiker

Wow, that's too bad.


----------



## Scottyhorse

A couple horse pictures from a huge horse show in Montana this summer. If anyone wants to see more, just ask. There's I think 173 more on photobucket! Lol. The one of the horse that looks like it's falling, didn't fall.


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> Lol.
> 
> http://www.camanna.com/does-3/


:laugh: Thanks.  I'm going to do a pros and cons list... it makes me feel so professional :lol:

Pros:
Nice uphill stature
Strong topline
Good strength in chine
Good amount of length
Good amount of depth
Good extension of brisket
Neck blends well into withers
Nice straight front legs
Nice angulation to the rear legs
Chest floor blends well into the heart girth
Appears to have decent width
Feminine and dairy

Cons:
Rump is a bit short and steep, it's really not bad at all, but I'm being picky
Neck could blend better into the brisket, might just be the picture though
Could use stronger pasterns
Neck could be longer

For her udder:
Fore attachment looks like it could be smoother
Nice rear attachments
Teats are small
Teats appear to wing out a bit
Decent capacity, but I'd like to see bigger capacity, again, just me being picky


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> :laugh: Thanks.  I'm going to do a pros and cons list... it makes me feel so professional :lol:
> 
> Pros:
> Nice uphill stature
> Strong topline
> Good strength in chine
> Good amount of length
> Good amount of depth
> Good extension of brisket
> Neck blends well into withers
> Nice straight front legs
> Nice angulation to the rear legs
> Chest floor blends well into the heart girth
> Appears to have decent width
> Feminine and dairy
> 
> Cons:
> Rump is a bit short and steep, it's really not bad at all, but I'm being picky
> Neck could blend better into the brisket, might just be the picture though
> Could use stronger pasterns
> Neck could be longer
> 
> For her udder:
> Fore attachment looks like it could be smoother
> Nice rear attachments
> Teats are small
> Teats appear to wing out a bit
> Decent capacity, but I'd like to see bigger capacity, again, just me being picky


Thanks!! I agree with everything but the rump part... It's hard to find a Nigerian in this general area with a rump like hers! (Lol that sounded soooo bad)

Also, her capacity is nice IMO, she was milking aver 1/2 gallon a day at peak! That's great! For a nigerian. But yeah, I think you did really great on that critique!! :applaud:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hey Jill, still looking for a silver buckskin buck? Found one..


----------



## Emzi00

Thank you, thank you! *bows* 
Lol, I think she has pretty darn good capacity, I was just feeling super duper picky!


----------



## goathiker

Teats winging out is pretty common in Nigies too. She has a really nice udder by comparison. I've seen some that looked like cantaloupes with a couple grapes stuck to it. 


Nah, no more bucks I don't think. I'm going to use and show Dex for a couple years. Would sure be pretty though.


----------



## Emzi00

:wahoo: Y'all have no idea how excited I am for tomorrow!  :dance:  :wahoo:


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Teats winging out is pretty common in Nigies too. She has a really nice udder by comparison. I've seen some that looked like cantaloupes with a couple grapes stuck to it.
> 
> Nah, no more bucks I don't think. I'm going to use and show Dex for a couple years. Would sure be pretty though.


Yay for Dex!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> :wahoo: Y'all have no idea how excited I am for tomorrow!  :dance:  :wahoo:


What's tomorrow?


----------



## Scottyhorse

From facebook.


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> What's tomorrow?


I get to take the goat to get bred  Six hour round trip, soo worth it  I really like the buck


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> From facebook.


That is _too_ cute!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> I get to take the goat to get bred  Six hour round trip, soo worth it  I really like the buck


Oh exciting!! I will be breeding my girls next month. I am tempted to breed my Boer to my Pygmy buck, just to see what they would look like!


----------



## Emzi00

*cough* Lacie, how'd I do with that critique...? *cough*


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Rats! I was trying to avoid looking at that! Lol, let me go look Emma


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh: Thanks Lacie!  :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So the critique was for the white doe right?


----------



## Emzi00

Right.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

A++ 

Didn't get one thing wrong :thumbup:


----------



## Emzi00

Yay! Did I miss anything at all?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You did forget to mention the thurls, udder depth, medial suspensory ligament, and shoulder assembly, but other than that, I dont think you forgot anything.


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh: Hehe, thanks.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So, I have decided to forget about my search for oberhasli does for a bit, and I'm going to call my friend who's selling her entire herd this year, and see what she has (Alpine). It's gonna have to wait until monday though, because I spent a lot yesterday....


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I wuv my goaties...


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> So, I have decided to forget about my search for oberhasli does for a bit, and I'm going to call my friend who's selling her entire herd this year, and see what she has (Alpine). It's gonna have to wait until monday though, because I spent a lot yesterday....


Will we get pictures? *puppy dog eyes*


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

If I buy one or two, yes, there will be pictures


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm soo tired!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I want kids


EDIT: as In goats :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> I want kids EDIT: as In goats :ROFL:


ROFL! You have to remember where you are.. I think we all know what kind you mean  lol!


----------



## Emzi00

I don't think I'm going to be able to sleep tonight.. I feel like a kid on Christmas eve :laugh: Oh well, I can always sleep on the long drive down. :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Skyla, is your signature big enough??? :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL Emma! Exciting isn't it 

Yah yah  I'm going to fix it when I get the chance to get on a computer...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok... Bed time for me... Night all  


Oh... And if I owe anyone a reply to a PM.. I will do it tomorrow lol.. I can't hardly hold open my eyes!


----------



## Emzi00

Night Skyla :wave:


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Skyla


----------



## goathiker

Well, I guess if everyone's leaving. I'll just go read about vampires,werewolves and hormone addled teenage girls...


----------



## NubianFan

Well you guys... I have a whopper of a doozie story to tell you when I get home and on my computer and off this phone.


----------



## goathiker

Cool I'll be here...I've read every book in this house ay too many times...


----------



## NubianFan

Well I am still out of town, but we went on that ghost tour tonight and all I have to say is it scared the pants off me and my daughter. I saw floating"rods" and my daughter said something touched her several times. I had an uneasy feeling much of the time and chills at points.


----------



## NubianFan

At one point I wanted to run out of there.


----------



## goathiker

Sounds like fun...You should come visit I'll take you to the old indian burial grounds.


----------



## NubianFan

I wouldnt mind visiting... Not sure I want to go to old indian burial grounds. Aftee tonight I am pretty shook up. THAT was way scarier than any halloween haunted house


----------



## goathiker

I can't wait to hear. The indian burial grounds are actually beautiful and peaceful. These people knew who they were and where they were going. The tribe here cremates their dead, so all there is to see is tokens of love and tools for the afterlife...
I


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Sounds like fun...You should come visit I'll take you to the old indian burial grounds.


Oooh, take me, take me!


----------



## goathiker

I'm curious to see how much of the tour is real and how much group hypnotism. I'm sorry, that's just how my mind works...
It sounds like it was a really freaky experience.


----------



## Scottyhorse

We got to go out for a nice dinner tonight for my moms' birthday


----------



## goathiker

Oh, that's nice. I think a nice restaurant dinner sounds great right now. We've always done dinner a movie for our childrens birthdays. One on one.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> ROFL! You have to remember where you are.. I think we all know what kind you mean  lol!


Haha true but you never know


----------



## littlegoatgirl

It's 12:30 here and Im still wide awake!


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Oh, that's nice. I think a nice restaurant dinner sounds great right now. We've always done dinner a movie for our childrens birthdays. One on one.


We were hoping to go see a movie too. The one we wanted to see (Gravity) was showing in about 20 mins while we were eating, or at 9:30.


----------



## goathiker

Me too...and it's like 9:40


----------



## Scottyhorse

Anyone have any ideas for kidding stalls?


----------



## goathiker

For Nigies? Old cribs with the legs cut off


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> For Nigies? Old cribs with the legs cut off


Lol. Not sure how well that would stand up to my girls, especially for a week of two.


----------



## goathiker

You could do cattle panels cut to size. Then weave lathes up and down the squares to make them smaller or use the million baling twines everyone has to weave an X through the squares. Then the panels can be stored for next year. There's a lot of hardware that is easy to use to build that kind of thing.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I love bailing twine, but it looks so tacky! :lol: 

Leslie, waiting for that story


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'm kinda hoping to use what we have at the house. We have a roll of hog wire, and a bunch of straw bales. Lol. Our barn was built for a cattle ranch, so it's kinda tricky to change it into a horse/goat barn


----------



## goathiker

Nah, baling twine is creative


----------



## goathiker

You could build walls of straw bales and run a t post through to hold them in place.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Lol... So I liked this page on facebook, and I am able to let my super sarcastic side out with out getting in trouble... Well apparently he has this 'cookie' award, and I got the first one for being a 'genius'. Lol.


----------



## Scottyhorse

This is the cookie. Lol.


----------



## goathiker

Lol


----------



## NubianFan

That cookie bothers my ocd because it has too many red/orange m&ms clumped in one spot...


----------



## NubianFan

And yes I survived the night. Though just barely. I dont think the tour was group hypnotism. I didnt even tell the group most of what I experienced and neither did my daughter. I didnt go in there expecting it to be scary. I expected it to be fun. I was and am still seriously creeped out.


----------



## Texaslass

Scottyhorse said:


> Just for laughs, my first dairy clip job. Only took me three + days to do it  Now I can get them done in about an hour. That's including bath time.
> 
> Oh, I love the baby in the picture! So cute!! Is that the buckling you posted before?


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> :laugh: Thanks.  I'm going to do a pros and cons list... it makes me feel so professional :lol:
> 
> Pros:
> Nice uphill stature
> Strong topline
> Good strength in chine
> Good amount of length
> Good amount of depth
> Good extension of brisket
> Neck blends well into withers
> Nice straight front legs
> Nice angulation to the rear legs
> Chest floor blends well into the heart girth
> Appears to have decent width
> Feminine and dairy
> 
> Cons:
> Rump is a bit short and steep, it's really not bad at all, but I'm being picky
> Neck could blend better into the brisket, might just be the picture though
> Could use stronger pasterns
> Neck could be longer
> 
> For her udder:
> Fore attachment looks like it could be smoother
> Nice rear attachments
> Teats are small
> Teats appear to wing out a bit
> Decent capacity, but I'd like to see bigger capacity, again, just me being picky


The only things I would change are:

I think her teats are fine, nicely placed, but they are small, I'll give you that.
I wouldn't say they wing out, I mean, it's just barely noticeable, so I wouldn't put that on there.
And agree that capacity is good.
Attatchments are fine, I think the rear could be a tad better, but not bad
Agree with Sydney, her rump look great to me! I guess it could be longer, but really it's fine.
One thing y'all both missed is that she does toe out pretty bad, front and back. :/ :lol:
Oh, and she could stand to have more dairy character, but then I don't see as many Nigerians that look dairy. I guess they are still coming out of the "dual purpose breed" thing, and becoming more of a dairy breed. 
And I would probably say "nicely blended throughout" 
Annnd, she could use more brisket.

Oh, dear, that ended up being a lot of stuff. 
I didn't want to sound so critical. :/ 
You know, I didn't see hardly any of those faults until I went to write it down. :lol: I love, love, love her, and I would LOVE to have her in my herd!


----------



## Texaslass

goathiker said:


> Teats winging out is pretty common in Nigies too. She has a really nice udder by comparison. I've seen some that looked like cantaloupes with a couple grapes stuck to it.


:slapfloor:
Haha, I've noticed that too. :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> You did forget to mention the thurls, udder depth, medial suspensory ligament, and shoulder assembly, but other than that, I dont think you forgot anything.


That stuff is hard to judge from the side!

Boy, do I feel dumb-I just did a whole 'nother critique, and I think I got everything wrong!


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I love bailing twine, but it looks so tacky! :lol:
> 
> Leslie, waiting for that story


The orange kind does, but I think the blue kind is pretty!


----------



## emilieanne

NubianFan said:


> And yes I survived the night. Though just barely. I dont think the tour was group hypnotism. I didnt even tell the group most of what I experienced and neither did my daughter. I didnt go in there expecting it to be scary. I expected it to be fun. I was and am still seriously creeped out.


Weeeeell what happened??


----------



## Scottyhorse

Um where are thurls? Lol. 

So Lacie, what are you feelings on that doe?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Hello everyone!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hi Sarah!


----------



## Scottyhorse

'Pure Lye' should be good for soap, right?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Texaslass said:


> The only things I would change are:
> 
> I think her teats are fine, nicely placed, but they are small, I'll give you that.
> I wouldn't say they wing out, I mean, it's just barely noticeable, so I wouldn't put that on there.
> And agree that capacity is good.
> Attatchments are fine, I think the rear could be a tad better, but not bad
> Agree with Sydney, her rump look great to me! I guess it could be longer, but really it's fine.
> One thing y'all both missed is that she does toe out pretty bad, front and back. :/ :lol:
> Oh, and she could stand to have more dairy character, but then I don't see as many Nigerians that look dairy. I guess they are still coming out of the "dual purpose breed" thing, and becoming more of a dairy breed.
> And I would probably say "nicely blended throughout"
> Annnd, she could use more brisket.
> 
> Oh, dear, that ended up being a lot of stuff.
> I didn't want to sound so critical. :/
> You know, I didn't see hardly any of those faults until I went to write it down. :lol: I love, love, love her, and I would LOVE to have her in my herd!


:lol: Well my goodness, it seems that every goat in the world toes out now days, why bother? Lol, but, yes, I will give you that, she does toe out in the front and back.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I don't really see it in the front, if you look at the udder picture, it does not look like she toes out.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Scottyhorse said:


> Um where are thurls? Lol.
> 
> So Lacie, what are you feelings on that doe?


Thurls are the muscle that runs from the hips to the pins.

She's a nice doe over all, if I were buying Nigerians I would probably buy her. Just make sure you get her bred to a nice, straight legged buck.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It looked worse in the full set up picture. In the udder picture, you can still see the slight toe out in the front. For udder pictures, its easy to turn their legs straight. So I'd just suggest looking at her, see her natural walk, pictures can hide a lot of promblems, but in motion they will show every fault. But either way she's a really nice doe, legs can always be corrected in kids, so its not _that_ big of a deal.


----------



## emilieanne

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Thurls are the muscle that runs from the hips to the pins. She's a nice doe over all, if I were buying Nigerians I would probably buy her. Just make sure you get her bred to a nice, straight legged buck.


You are buying a nigerian, remember ?  lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I think I decided on Pygmies, but they are soooooo boring, I might get really small Nigi's instead


----------



## nchen7

Scottyhorse said:


> 'Pure Lye' should be good for soap, right?


yep..that's what you want. sodium hydroxide or NaOH.


----------



## Scottyhorse

How much essential oils do you put in? One recipe I was looking at calls for 2 oz, and that is really expensive.


----------



## nchen7

depending on the oil, about .7oz per pound of oil. if it's a stronger oil like geranium or mint, then less, if it's something citrus which fades, then more.... but all depends on your nose....

and yes, sometimes the EOs are worth more than the rest of the soap.....


----------



## Texaslass

I go loosely by 1 Tablespoon of essentials oil per pound of oil, but I don't like it to be very strong, some do.


----------



## Texaslass

Um. Don't y'all think these are Pygmies?:
http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/grd/4127016926.html


----------



## nchen7

they look like pygmies to me.....s


----------



## Texaslass

I can't decide for sure, but it's a common mistake around here. :/ Lots of ads for "pygmy dwarf goats" or "Nigerian pygmy goats" and stuff like that. 
Poor things look like they got rained on.


----------



## nchen7

yes...

I was looking at some Ontario alpine breeders (think i'm sticking with alpines), and there's one breeder who has some Sweet Dreams bucks! continuing to make my list of acceptable alpine breeders. hahaha


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> I can't decide for sure, but it's a common mistake around here. :/ Lots of ads for "pygmy dwarf goats" or "Nigerian pygmy goats" and stuff like that.
> Poor things look like they got rained on.


The guy down the road from me has two "Nigerian pygmies" :roll:


----------



## Emzi00

So after the long trip, we decided on breeding to Riot instead of Forte. Forte is huge!! And stinky :laugh: I thought he smelled nice :lol: But anyways, they don't have a picture of Riot on their website, but he's a belted chamoise, very, very long and uphill, and closer to the size of Billie :laugh: I think Forte would've squashed her...
I can see Riot correcting a lot in her kids


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I swear, every time I log onto Jeffers I spend $200-400 :GAAH:


----------



## Emzi00

What'd you buy Lacie? :laugh:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:ROFL: Good call Emma! Can't wait to see her kids


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :ROFL: Good call Emma! Can't wait to see her kids


:laugh: You'll be the first person to get pictures then  :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> What'd you buy Lacie? :laugh:


 Well, what seems like the entire store, but really it wasnt that much, I'm still not done shopping, the amount in my cart is at $200.69 right now, and I still have to order from some other supplies 

I, so far, am getting (from jeffers)

10 new lambar nipples
10 new lambar tubes
5 pritchard nipples
6 lamb nipples
1 thermometer
1lb jar of udder balm
1 pack of 20 CIDR's
1 CIDR inserter
1 bottle of the ob jelly for the CIDR's
1 stainless steel bucket (for milking)
1 bottle of Biomycin 200

thats what I have so far at jeffers

I still have to get a dairy thermometer, new one way valves, baycox and some other stuff


----------



## Emzi00

Oh yeah, and Riot's dam finished as first place yearling milker at the 2012 national show


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> but he's a belted chamoise, very, very long and uphill, and closer to the size of Billie :laugh: I think Forte would've squashed her...


:ROFL: :slapfloor:

With mine it's the opposite- poor little Storm can just reach, especially on big ol' Jacqueline.


----------



## Emzi00

Wow... that's a lot :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> :ROFL: :slapfloor:
> 
> With mine it's the opposite- poor little Storm can just reach, especially on big ol' Jacqueline.


He must've been at least 200 pounds... and the poor girl is only 85... :ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:laugh: Well I hope you don't get a single buckling! Did you by chance get a picture of Riot?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Wow, Lacie. 

I need to find a couple new Pygmy does...


----------



## Emzi00

Dang! No I didn't, and I was so totally going to take one too! :hair:
They have one on their Facebook page of him as a kid, not set up or anything... I can get it later if you really want to see him. 
But boy oh boy was he handsome! I've never seen anything like him, he was so flashy! And he was long like Hallie is, and very uphill and dairy :dance:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I know, the world I live in is expensive...

Milk filters! That was another thing I need to get :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Dang! No I didn't, and I was so totally going to take one too! :hair:
> They have one on their Facebook page of him as a kid, not set up or anything... I can get it later if you really want to see him.
> But boy oh boy was he handsome! I've never seen anything like him, he was so flashy! And he was long like Hallie is, and very uphill and dairy :dance:


Take a pic when you go get her!


----------



## Scottyhorse

awww Those eyes!  <3

http://kpr.craigslist.org/grd/4152028596.html


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Take a pic when you go get her!


Hehe, okay, and I'll send it to you  :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I know, the world I live in is expensive...
> 
> Milk filters! That was another thing I need to get :lol:


I just use coffee filters. Lol.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Coffee filters take ALL DAY LONG when I have literally 10+ gallons a day from the goats. The real milk filters take seconds to filter a gallon


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

The babies I'm most excited to see are Clarice's kids when she has them. She has the most flashy kids around here. The last Alpine set she had were twin does, one was jet black with a half white face and white splashes and speckles, and the other doe was dark brown with the same markings


----------



## Emzi00

From the ride down. Mom didn't want to pull a trailer so to the back of the truck she went :laugh:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> The babies I'm most excited to see are Clarice's kids when she has them. She has the most flashy kids around here. The last Alpine set she had were twin does, one was jet black with a half white face and white splashes and speckles, and the other doe was dark brown with the same markings


*cough* I will need pictures.. *cough*


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:laugh: I've had people do that when they borrowed my bucks  Big ol' 230+lb buck in rut in the back of the truck! :ROFL:


----------



## Scottyhorse

I found some Pygmies, but they are expensive mixes.  Boo.

http://spokane.craigslist.org/grd/4123038122.html


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :laugh: I've had people do that when they borrowed my bucks  Big ol' 230+lb buck in rut in the back of the truck! :ROFL:


:ROFL: :slapfloor: :laugh:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> *cough* I will need pictures.. *cough*


She had almost a repeat of that this year, even with the boer buck! She had a black buckling with white toes, and the doe kid (Buffy) who has a white toe, and some black and white trim.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Someone is selling a Toggenburg RAM :ROFL: They need to downsize their FLOCK. Lol!!


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> She had almost a repeat of that this year, even with the boer buck! She had a black buckling with white toes, and the doe kid (Buffy) who has a white toe, and some black and white trim.


I like the picture you have of Buffy on your site  She's so cute!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Scottyhorse said:


> I found some Pygmies, but they are expensive mixes.  Boo.
> 
> http://spokane.craigslist.org/grd/4123038122.html


Those are fun looking! There's a lady a few towns over from me with 2 reg. pygmy does for sale, one is $200 and the other is $150 and she already has 2 GCH wins. I though that was a good price. Then I found a Nigerian breeder up town from me and their kids are $800+, that lady is crazy!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Buffy and her brother


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Those are fun looking! There's a lady a few towns over from me with 2 reg. pygmy does for sale, one is $200 and the other is $150 and she already has 2 GCH wins. I though that was a good price. Then I found a Nigerian breeder up town from me and their kids are $800+, that lady is crazy!


I would be interested in the ones over here... But I am looking for pure Pygmy's, and these are mixes


----------



## Scottyhorse

I hope this little guy is being bottle fed...

http://eastoregon.craigslist.org/grd/4119973685.html


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, I know you're looking for ones by you, I was just giving an example of the prices here for registered ones, compared to the crosses there.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well, I know you're looking for ones by you, I was just giving an example of the prices here for registered ones, compared to the crosses there.


Yeah, that is a really good price for registered Pygs over there.

I found some pure brood does for $150...


----------



## Scottyhorse

Dang it, they're 4.5 hours from here.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That sucks, anything worth buying is always a million miles away it seems!


----------



## Scottyhorse

All there is around here is Boers and mutt dairy goats :angry:


----------



## Scottyhorse

I broke down and made a wanted ad. Lol.


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> That sucks, anything worth buying is always a million miles away it seems!


So true! :sigh:


----------



## Texaslass

The computer was acting really weird a minute ago. I was going to post a picture of Jacqueline and storm, and everything suddenly froze up. I restarted it twice and it still wouldn't work- there were no shortcuts on the desktop anymore. Weird. :shrug:


----------



## Emzi00

That's weird Sarah..


----------



## Texaslass

Yeah. 
I'm so tired of being sleepy. :sleeping: 
Exciting you actually got Billie to the breeders! Now you can join the rest of us in baby dreams....
Alright I haf to go.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I have to go too..


----------



## emilieanne

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I think I decided on Pygmies, but they are soooooo boring, I might get really small Nigi's instead


I like that better!!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Lacie, you're getting Nigerians?


----------



## emilieanne

From me  
Lol


----------



## Scottyhorse

And Lacie, pygmies are the total opposite of boring!!! Personality overload in them!


----------



## Emzi00

I was going to put up some pictures of Riot's relatives and stuff... but my computer like.. just stopped working..  
I'll try to do it later


----------



## Scottyhorse

I am going to ask my parents if I can get MJ and Quiwi 

http://home.comcast.net/~rlittlecritters/site/?/page/The_Girls/


----------



## nchen7

those pygmys are cheap! wonder why they're so cheap.....

oh, I know some of you were thinking of cheap feeder ideas, and I came across this one on my goat breeder travels. it's an old futon frame that they modified. that could be really cheap if you can find one at a second hand store.....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I just stopped by a yard sale, and got an Oster kitchen thingy for free!  It mixes, slices, grates, and does a billion other things  Now to wash it so I don't contract some sort of disease..... :ROFL:


----------



## nchen7

awesome snag! wash with SUPER HOT vinegar water? maybe boil the stuff that touches food? lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I was thinking soaking in straight bleach, then using the hospital grade disinfectant, then running the detachable parts through the dishwasher, maybe steam cleaning it... :lol: That might be overkill, but hey, you never know! 

I also got an automatic cat/small dog feeder, and some hoodies


----------



## ksalvagno

Sounds like some great finds!


----------



## nchen7

LOL! Lacie, that could work too!


----------



## Emzi00

I like hoodies 
Lol, nice find!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yep, I don't even know what half of it does! I'll have to lay it out on the counter later and see what everyone thinks! 
I like hoodies too


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie, like my new avatar? :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm home!  had tons of fun today!!  and I tasted goat meat and it was SOOOO GOOD!!! :yum:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Lacie, like my new avatar? :laugh:


LOL!! :laugh:


----------



## Texaslass

I like the kitten, but I can't tell if that's am arm or a leg beside it.... :slapfloor:


----------



## Emzi00

It's an arm... My arm... I don't wear bracelets on my legs.... :ROFL:


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> It's an arm... My arm... I don't wear bracelets on my legs.... :ROFL:


Sorry, got distracted. :lol:
I didn't know those were bracelets, I thought maybe it was a sleeve on the top of your arm or something. :shrug:


----------



## Texaslass

This is perfect.


----------



## goathiker

LOL

How's everyone today?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> This is perfect.


Hahah!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Good here  just got out if a nice hot shower  now I'm looking for some soap molds I want to buy  lol!


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> Sorry, got distracted. :lol:
> I didn't know those were bracelets, I thought maybe it was a sleeve on the top of your arm or something. :shrug:


I was wearing a tank top... so not a sleeve.... :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Sounds good, I have a great idea for a soap...but...I haven't made soap yet.


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> This is perfect.
> 
> View attachment 43573


That _is_ perfect! :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> Sounds good, I have a great idea for a soap...but...I haven't made soap yet.


This was my first time today and it was really easy! Me and my mom are all excited about it now! 

What's your idea?


----------



## ksalvagno

Goathiker - any suggestions for a dog who can't keep anything down including water?

My dog, Jasmine, is on Previcox, Tramadol, had a few days of Gabapentin, Pepcid AC, Cetyl M and Dasiquin and Proin. Gabapentin has only been for a few days to get her through a bad pain period. Pepcid AC and Dasiquin has been since Thursday evening.

My vet told me on Thursday that Jasmine's arthritis is a case that most vets are "lucky" to see once in their whole career. Lucky me.


----------



## goathiker

I was thinking I could do it molded in sea creatures, with beach plum extract, natural seaweed oils, and kelp for rough texture. I think the tourists would go for it.


----------



## Trickyroo

OMG , that is some cocktail !!!!
Karen , maybe try some ginger tea for her upset tummy.
If she tolerates it ,go slow with it , a little bit at a time , say every half hour let her take a few licks. 
The pain meds must really be doing a number on her lining 
Poor thing


----------



## goathiker

Karen, I've always had luck with warm gelatin/broth mix for Parvo pups. They could hold it down and nothing else. Just put the gelatin into chicken broth according to the directions for water.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Texaslass said:


> This is perfect.


Oh so true, for everyone in the goat world


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> I was thinking I could do it molded in sea creatures, with beach plum extract, natural seaweed oils, and kelp for rough texture. I think the tourists would go for it.


Oh that sounds really nice! 

Mine right now is just plain, no sent, no color.. lol! I want to get that down pat before I start adding stuff... Though I may add honey and oatmeal  that's my start.. Lol! 
But your idea sounds very nice!


----------



## ksalvagno

goathiker said:


> Karen, I've always had luck with warm gelatin/broth mix for Parvo pups. They could hold it down and nothing else. Just put the gelatin into chicken broth according to the directions for water.


Are you talking homemade broth or is chicken broth from a can ok? I don't have any homemade right now.


----------



## nchen7

Pictures Skyla!!!


----------



## goathiker

Canned broth is fine. Do you have source for raw chicken feet? They did great things for my old Shatzi.


----------



## ksalvagno

Trickyroo said:


> Karen , maybe try some ginger tea for her upset tummy.


I have powder ginger. How much would I use for a cup of tea?


----------



## ksalvagno

goathiker said:


> Canned broth is fine. Do you have source for raw chicken feet? They did great things for my old Shatzi.


Unfortunately no.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I have two things for soap now!  Hehe. Now I need like... 5 billion other things


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I want to make soap! Unfortunately I have no goat milk.


----------



## goathiker

I'm going to play around and see if I can leach my own lye. It's not hard, just a bit dangerous.


----------



## goathiker

You don't have to have goat milk to make soap.


----------



## Scottyhorse

What do you guys think my first soap scent should be?


----------



## nchen7

what scent do you like?


----------



## goathiker

Vanilla Bean


----------



## Scottyhorse

nchen7 said:


> what scent do you like?


I don't know. :shrug: :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Wonder if sweet orange and eucalyptus oil would be a good one?


----------



## nchen7

vanilla bean is near impossible to obtain, and the EOs are super expensive. you can do an oil infusion, but that takes time.... or go with FO, but those aren't so natural....

Sydney, do you like things like lavender, tea tree, peppermint? or something more floral like rose, geranium? Citrus - lemon, orange, grapefruit?

a great option for your first soap is to keep it plain and simple, just to get a good feel of soaping b/c sometimes scents added can speed things up...

Maybe, head to a store where they sell EOs, and give each of them a sniff. make sure to sniff coffee beans in between each oil so they don't start blending in your nose.


----------



## Emzi00

Where is Sarah when we need her?? :roll: :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

nchen7 said:


> vanilla bean is near impossible to obtain, and the EOs are super expensive. you can do an oil infusion, but that takes time.... or go with FO, but those aren't so natural....
> 
> Sydney, do you like things like lavender, tea tree, peppermint? or something more floral like rose, geranium? Citrus - lemon, orange, grapefruit?
> 
> a great option for your first soap is to keep it plain and simple, just to get a good feel of soaping b/c sometimes scents added can speed things up...
> 
> Maybe, head to a store where they sell EOs, and give each of them a sniff. make sure to sniff coffee beans in between each oil so they don't start blending in your nose.


I have to order them all online, so no sniffing for me 

I'm just trying to find cheap oils because they are so expensive :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Really, we can buy vanilla beans in the pod in the grocery store here. You put a couple in a bottle of vodka and let it seep for 6 months. Makes wonderful extract. I suggested it because it was so easy


----------



## Texaslass

Lol. Jill!

I don think I'd be much help, just do what you like! 
Or whatever's cheaper, lol!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Um. Um Um Um Um.

http://www.amazon.com/Foods-Horny-E...=sr_1_39?s=hpc&ie=UTF8&qid=1382837584&sr=1-39


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nchen7 said:


> Pictures Skyla!!!


Well, I made it at someone's house... So it is there.. But she have us a bunch of some of her older batches.. So I'll get a pic of that tomorrow for you  we are using the same recipe as her, just smaller quantities.. And I think ours didn't have olive oil in it... Just Coconut oil and Crisco... (Along with water, lye, and milk of corse  ) super simple lol! I eventually, once I get a good hang of it, will add EOs and maybe some colors  but I actually like the natural color  I think it's simple and pretty  (I love simple things like that  )


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> I want to make soap! Unfortunately I have no goat milk.


Yah, you can do it with no milk


----------



## nchen7

alcohol (i.e. vodka) in soap = seize! it has to be an oil infusion.....I read a lady took about 6 months to infuse, and it was still really light scent. I have one going for a month now....I may just give up and use it in my soap b/c patience is NOT my virtue!

Sydney, yes EOs can be expensive! usually the price of the rest of the oils. hmm...maybe start with something everyone likes, like lavender, tea tree, peppermint, lemon? anything in nature you like to sniff??


----------



## Texaslass

Scottyhorse said:


> Um. Um Um Um Um.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Foods-Horny-E...=sr_1_39?s=hpc&ie=UTF8&qid=1382837584&sr=1-39


 :shocked:


----------



## goathiker

Scottyhorse said:


> Um. Um Um Um Um.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Foods-Horny-E...=sr_1_39?s=hpc&ie=UTF8&qid=1382837584&sr=1-39


:ROFL:

It's just dove weed/goat weed it's actually poisonous...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> :shocked:


Haha!! Yep! Me too!


----------



## Texaslass

Right now the varieties I make are:

Cinnamon and cloves
Green tea and mint
Rosemary and mint
Ginger 
Coconut (fragrance)
Coffee mocha (fragrance)
Sandalwood (fragrance) w/chaparral oil
Lemongrass
Cedar wood
Lavender and chamomile
And of course plain in scented goat milk soap. 

I love all of them, except for sandalwood.  I hate that stuff, but for some strange reason it's the best seller of them all!

I have to got to bed now, good night everyone!


----------



## Scottyhorse

nchen7 said:


> anything in nature you like to sniff??


Well... I like to sniff goat poop.

:ROFL: Just kidding of course.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh I like the sounds of those Sarah!  very nice! 

Awe  night


----------



## Emzi00

Night Sarah  :tears: :hug:


----------



## nchen7

nite nite Sarah!

so far, I have:

citronella and mint
lemongrass and tea tree
lavender and tea tree
peppermint and tea tree
plain
lemon and lavender (the quality of these oils are atrocious, so I hate this one the most)
coffee (made with double strong coffee and has coffee grounds in it)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> Well... I like to sniff goat poop. :ROFL: Just kidding of course.


:ROFL: :slapfloor: :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

nchen7 said:


> so far, I have:
> 
> citronella and mint
> lemongrass and tea tree
> lavender and tea tree
> peppermint and tea tree
> plain
> lemon and lavender (the quality of these oils are atrocious, so I hate this one the most)
> coffee (made with double strong coffee and has coffee grounds in it)


My coffee has that too.
The cinnamon has powder in it, the ginger soap has almond meal, and the green tea and mint has green tea leaves. 
Alright, I'm going!


----------



## nchen7

I don't put extra coffee scent in the coffee one...just double strong coffee. i'm thinking espresso would be more fragrant, but I'm too lazy to pull out the espresso machine.

my next endeavour is to make a gin and tonic soap (my bf likes G&Ts), so I've ordered some lemon, lime and juniper EOs. hope it'll turn out nice....

I also have a pre-blend that smells nice. was going to make another batch of soap today, but ran out of olive oil, and was too lazy to leave the house to get some......

i'm terribly addicted to soaping....LOL


----------



## goathiker

I'd bet you that there is a market for goat poop soap. People being so...interesting lately.


----------



## nchen7

*shudder* so gross..... UNLESS it's just brown soap shaped like goat poop? like those "moose droppings" candies you find at the airport...


----------



## goathiker

I was thinking about how we used to varnish elk droppings and make them into beads. People loved them.


----------



## nchen7

ppl are weird...... lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> I was thinking about how we used to varnish elk droppings and make them into beads. People loved them.


That's slightly disturbing :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok.. I'm going to head to bed... Night guys


----------



## nchen7

nite nite


----------



## goathiker

G'Night


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> That's slightly disturbing :lol:


Slightly??? :ROFL: More than slightly! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Slightly??? :ROFL: More than slightly! :lol:


ROFL!! Yah, ok.. More.. :ROFL:


----------



## goathiker

Alright guys, I'm a little disappointed...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Why is that?


----------



## goathiker

Well, I sitting here reading the Twilight series and my DH is 1/4 Quileute tribe but, he has never once turned into a big fluffy werewolf.


----------



## nchen7

:ROFL: you WANT him to turn into a warewolf?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

goathiker said:


> You don't have to have goat milk to make soap.


I know but I want to make goat milk soap


----------



## goathiker

Well of course...I'd have the only werewolf on the block....


----------



## Scottyhorse

nchen7 said:


> nite nite


Hey (Sarah, right? :lol: sorry :roll: ) how much EO do you use per oz of other oil? That's the conversion, right? Lol.


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Well, I sitting here reading the Twilight series and my DH is 1/4 Quileute tribe but, he has never once turned into a big fluffy werewolf.


 Sorry :hug:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Goodnight y'all!


----------



## nchen7

Scottyhorse said:


> Hey (Sarah, right? :lol: sorry :roll: ) how much EO do you use per oz of other oil? That's the conversion, right? Lol.


not sure if you saw, but I posted this earlier. Sarah says she does about 1 tbsp. per pound of oil. and I meant, depending on the EO.... the per pound of oil is the total amt of oils in your soap mix.



nchen7 said:


> depending on the oil, about .7oz per pound of oil. if it's a stronger oil like geranium or mint, then less, if it's something citrus which fades, then more.... but all depends on your nose....
> 
> and yes, sometimes the EOs are worth more than the rest of the soap.....


I'm Ni....I was saying nite nite to Skyla. lol. there are too many Sarahs on this forum!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:ROFL: My son was really into the Twilight books, and I HATE reading with a passion, so I watched the movie, OH MY GOSH! Worst movie I've seen in a LONG time. The movie was so terrible, the only one that could remotely act was the "werewolf" boy, the girl was ugly and couldn't act to save her life, neither could the pasty white boy (though I did have to laugh when I saw his "abs" were airbrushed on! :lol: It was just so terrible, and it made me wonder if the books were that bad, then it made me wonder... what the heck is wrong with my son for reading them! :ROFL: But that was the worst movie with the worst actors in the history of movies in my opinion.

The parody movie of it was way better


----------



## goathiker

The books are much better than the movie. That parody was great though.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I think I will try honey and oat meal in this first batch of soap, we have both so it will be cheaper


----------



## nchen7

good idea. just keep in mind honey can help heat up the soap, so keep an eye out on it.

on top of the other 'how to make cp soap' videos, watch this one on sugar soaps. 





good luck, keep safe, and can't wait to see your soap pictures!!!!


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'll watch that in a little bit, sounds interesting 

Here's the recipe I will try.. http://simplyhomemaking60.blogspot.com/2013/01/oatmeal-honey-goat-milk-soap.html


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hey Jill, I asked my parents to get some safflower oil today, but they got sunflower instead. Wondering if this will help with weight gain ( 1 tsp has 14 grams of fat ) and their skin/coat like BOSS will?


----------



## goathiker

You guys make this way hard. You know how Indians make soap right? 

They spit a nice roast over a fire of maple wood. They spend the evening eating and talking while the roast cooks and the rendered fat drips into the fire pit. After dinner is gone they go to bed. During the night on the Pacific coast it rains. The next morning, they gather the magical cleaning foam out of the fire pits for use and life goes on.


----------



## goathiker

Sunflower is great, it's a little higher fat even. I can't find it here...


----------



## nchen7

wow...that is a HUGE amount of soap!!! I checked the values in soapcalc, and it's a very cleansing soap. what size of mold do you have?


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Sunflower is great, it's a little higher fat even. I can't find it here...


Cool, we got it at Wal Mart.


----------



## nchen7

Jill, that is the easiest way of making soap....but no roasting happens in this house (bf doesn't eat meat), and no maple to be found..... i'll have to try that way one day, does seem awfully easy. oh, and then there are those who do not like animal fats in their soap.....


----------



## Scottyhorse

nchen7 said:


> wow...that is a HUGE amount of soap!!! I checked the values in soapcalc, and it's a very cleansing soap. what size of mold do you have?


No mold!  Lol.


----------



## goathiker

Scottyhorse said:


> Cool, we got it at Wal Mart.


Ah, I have to stay out of Walmart otherwise DH spends $200 every time. He can't resist a "good deal"


----------



## nchen7

where are you going to put the soap??


----------



## Scottyhorse

nchen7 said:


> Jill, that is the easiest way of making soap....but no roasting happens in this house (bf doesn't eat meat), and no maple to be found..... i'll have to try that way one day, does seem awfully easy. oh, and then there are those who do not like animal fats in their soap.....


Yeah I'm using Palm Oil instead of lard. Just seems kinda gross  That would be fun to try though!


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Ah, I have to stay out of Walmart otherwise DH spends $200 every time. He can't resist a "good deal"


Lol, want me to send you some?


----------



## Scottyhorse

nchen7 said:


> where are you going to put the soap??


Well I suppose I will need to get a mold


----------



## goathiker

Anything can become a mold...even the cut off bottoms of pop bottles.


----------



## Trickyroo

ksalvagno said:


> I have powder ginger. How much would I use for a cup of tea?


I don't really know , so i don't want to guess. I have ginger tea bags and I drink it for the same reasons , so thats why I suggested it.

You could always add it slowly and taste it


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Anything can become a mold...even the cut off bottoms of pop bottles.


I'll use a cake pan then


----------



## nchen7

sunflower oil doesn't seem like it makes good soap. here's some 100% soap experiment that has been done already.
http://www.zensoaps.com/singleoil.htm

Sydney, my vote is for your first soap, go with 50% olive oil, 25% each palm and coconut oils. then add in 1/2 - 1 tsp of sugar per pound of oils you're using, and 1 tsp - 1 tbsp. of oats per pound of oils, ground down to how fine you want it.


----------



## nchen7

my first soap mold was a tissue box, top cut off, and lined with parchment paper. it warped a bit, but it worked!


----------



## nchen7

ok....i'm going to try to go to sleep. Sydney, if you have questions, feel free to PM me! i'll check in the morning. nite nite all!


----------



## emilieanne

K guys, you better be up!!! ^.^ 
I just got home from a Bon fire with my crush


----------



## Scottyhorse

nchen7 said:


> sunflower oil doesn't seem like it makes good soap. here's some 100% soap experiment that has been done already.
> http://www.zensoaps.com/singleoil.htm
> 
> Sydney, my vote is for your first soap, go with 50% olive oil, 25% each palm and coconut oils. then add in 1/2 - 1 tsp of sugar per pound of oils you're using, and 1 tsp - 1 tbsp. of oats per pound of oils, ground down to how fine you want it.


The sunflower oil is for the goats. But thanks for the link, I was going to ask if I could use it in the soap! So far we haven't been able to find palm oil.. 

Why can't I just follow the recipe I posted? I was hoping to use whole oats, also. I like the soaps that have the oats on top, it looks fancy   Would that work?


----------



## Scottyhorse

nchen7 said:


> ok....i'm going to try to go to sleep. Sydney, if you have questions, feel free to PM me! i'll check in the morning. nite nite all!


Good night!


----------



## Scottyhorse

emilieanne said:


> K guys, you better be up!!! ^.^
> I just got home from a Bon fire with my crush


Fun!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emilie! It's 11 pm back there! :ROFL: Sounds fun! Now I want smores


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So I'm looking into DE for the goats, sound like a good plan?


----------



## Scottyhorse

My grandparents swear by it... For their own use tho.


----------



## goathiker

I'm still up

Sidney was talking about the oil I suggested to feed her goats  not for soap.

Emilie, what's the dirt????


----------



## goathiker

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> So I'm looking into DE for the goats, sound like a good plan?


 Used to live where it's mined. Oh, and insects also live where it's mined


----------



## emilieanne

What's DE?? 
An yeah, it's 11. Y'all surprised in up??(; 
I want s'mores too.....


----------



## Scottyhorse

Diatomacios Earth or something like that.


----------



## emilieanne

goathiker said:


> I'm still up Sidney was talking about the oil I suggested to feed her goats  not for soap. Emilie, what's the dirt????


The dirt??(;

K so I told him earlier I liked him. 
I left to go to the mall and I picked them up later at like 8:45.
Theeeeen they randomly wanted to go to Walmart. 
Insisted on buying me something but I didn't want anything  
We went to the park then decided to crash my little sisters friends "party" lol just a bon fire. 
So were hangin out tomorrow too ;P


----------



## Scottyhorse

So what did he say after you told him you like him??? I assume it went well though


----------



## goathiker

Hey, that sounds promising and fun. Sooo, what are you going to do tomorrow?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> Used to live where it's mined. Oh, and insects also live where it's mined


:doh: Well, I guess that doesn't suprise me :lol: _But_ maybe they were some sort of super bug that grew defenses to DE or something? 

I don't know, I'll try it, see what happens, can't hurt right?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Gosh you two, so nosey! :lol:


----------



## emilieanne

He actually completely ignored it & changed the subject so I texted an asked why he ignored me, he said he just doesn't know if he likes me or not yet & was being serious because we later chilled... 
& were prolly chillin tomorrow. 
Tomorrow, not sure what were gunna do. 
Might take him with me to check on a doe that wa in labor Friday cause he wants a goat & has chickens  he just texted me, lemme check it


----------



## emilieanne

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Gosh you two, so nosey! :lol:


It's ok. 
I LOVE talking about guys  can ya tell? Lol


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Gosh you two, so nosey! :lol:


 Lol.


----------



## Scottyhorse

emilieanne said:


> It's ok.
> I LOVE talking about guys  can ya tell? Lol


Soo, what did he say??


----------



## goathiker

Lacie, don't let any male dogs eat DE. It's really expensive to clear the kidney stones...


----------



## goathiker

Emilie?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Gotcha, so I can assume the same goes for bucks, etc?


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'm so excited to try making this soap!


----------



## goathiker

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Gotcha, so I can assume the same goes for bucks, etc?


I would assume so, but didn't have any for sure experience there. I did have one wether that came down with UC about 4 months after we moved. It could have been related. The dog plugged up solid. He is a Treeing Feist always sniffing and digging.


----------



## NubianFan

Sleepy


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hey Leslie


----------



## goathiker

Hi, Leslie...How's it going today? Other than sleepy


----------



## NubianFan

Busy busy day. I walked up and down the hills in the ozark mountains all day. We saw the great passion play, shopped, watched a parade, all sorts of stuff


----------



## emilieanne

Sorry. Talkin to him ^.^ 
He just asked if I had fun & just started talkin about food. Lol


----------



## Scottyhorse

So, emilie, you still haven't answered my question! What did he say after you told him you like him?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Anyone know the answer to this riddle?

"It's three AM and you're sleeping in bed. But then your parents show up unexpectedly and knock on the door, they're there for an early breakfast. You have honey, white bread, strawberry jam, muenster cheese. What is the first thing you open?"

The door?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I would assume the door, and you can't really "open" cheese.... Thats not a very good riddle! :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Your eyes


----------



## Scottyhorse

It's not right, now I am supposed to change my facebook picture to a giraffe.


----------



## emilieanne

Scottyhorse said:


> So, emilie, you still haven't answered my question! What did he say after you told him you like him?


Oh. He didn't say anything. He ignored me & change the subject. 
Then I texted him later & asked why & he said he don't know if he like me or no. 
But I think there's a good enough chance he does cause we hung out again and are suppose to chill tomorrow too.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Pfhh, out foxed by Jill again! :lol: Didn't even think of that one


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Your eyes


Yeah that's the right answer
Should have waited for you


----------



## goathiker

Scottyhorse said:


> It's not right, now I am supposed to change my facebook picture to a giraffe.


No biggie, here's a giraffe for you.


----------



## Scottyhorse

This is the one I found on google. :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Hey, that's great. I like it.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I have to leave it for three days.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So my daughter is great at asking odd questions at night time when I'm too tired to guess the answers. Her question is:

"Brisbane, Australia is ahead of San Franciso, California, by 17 hours. A flight from Brisbane to San Franciso is 14 hours. If you fly from Brisbane to San Fransico, have you gone back in time?"

Uhh......? :shrug:


----------



## goathiker

No time travel. The plane just flies a little faster than the sun moves.
It's because of the time lines.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That's what I thought, but them I wasn't sure, lol, but that would be weird, having the same time go by twice in technically one day.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Annie is so sweet  I go out to lock the goats in and she is sound asleep. I go to shut the door, and it's old, so it creaks real loudly. She wakes up, sees me, and calls out for me like she hasn't seen me in years! As stubborn and annoying as she is, she's probably one of the most loving goats we have, if not the most loving.


----------



## goathiker

Aw, cutie


----------



## nchen7

Scottyhorse said:


> The sunflower oil is for the goats. But thanks for the link, I was going to ask if I could use it in the soap! So far we haven't been able to find palm oil..
> 
> Why can't I just follow the recipe I posted? I was hoping to use whole oats, also. I like the soaps that have the oats on top, it looks fancy   Would that work?


if you can't find palm, then a good substitute would be lard, or shortening. but you'll have to re-input the variables into SoapCalc to get the right amt of lye and water.

if you only have coconut and olive, I would suggest trying a 50/50, just to start.

with the recipe you posted, it makes about 30 bars of soap.....imo, that's a really big batch for the first one. try smaller batches to get the feel for soap making - getting to know what trace looks/feels like, dealing with pouring into the mold, and maybe letting it gel or not. then graduate to bigger batches. the worst that can happen is the soap didn't turn out, and you have 5.5lbs of oils to rebatch...... you'd need a really big crock pot for that!

you can put whole oats, but it can be scratchy. along my soap reading travels, what I've noticed is people grind the oats down finer to put in the soap, and put the flakes on top for decoration.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :ROFL: My son was really into the Twilight books, and I HATE reading with a passion, so I watched the movie, OH MY GOSH! Worst movie I've seen in a LONG time. The movie was so terrible, the only one that could remotely act was the "werewolf" boy, the girl was ugly and couldn't act to save her life, neither could the pasty white boy (though I did have to laugh when I saw his "abs" were airbrushed on! :lol: It was just so terrible, and it made me wonder if the books were that bad, then it made me wonder... what the heck is wrong with my son for reading them! :ROFL: But that was the worst movie with the worst actors in the history of movies in my opinion.
> 
> The parody movie of it was way better


The movies are yes, indeed, TERRIBLE! But the books are good


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Morning y'all! Leaving for church, cya later!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> It's not right, now I am supposed to change my facebook picture to a giraffe.


Why???


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

morning all


----------



## emilieanne

Mornin guys!!


----------



## Emzi00

Morning!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emma! Your changing your avatar more them me! ROFL!


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh: I am


----------



## emilieanne

How was everyone's day yesterday??


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emma I have the same halter in green!  In fact, im going to attempt to use it in Japan today...


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hello everyone.


----------



## Scottyhorse

nchen7 said:


> if you can't find palm, then a good substitute would be lard, or shortening. but you'll have to re-input the variables into SoapCalc to get the right amt of lye and water.
> 
> if you only have coconut and olive, I would suggest trying a 50/50, just to start.
> 
> with the recipe you posted, it makes about 30 bars of soap.....imo, that's a really big batch for the first one. try smaller batches to get the feel for soap making - getting to know what trace looks/feels like, dealing with pouring into the mold, and maybe letting it gel or not. then graduate to bigger batches. the worst that can happen is the soap didn't turn out, and you have 5.5lbs of oils to rebatch...... you'd need a really big crock pot for that!
> 
> you can put whole oats, but it can be scratchy. along my soap reading travels, what I've noticed is people grind the oats down finer to put in the soap, and put the flakes on top for decoration.


Yeah I was thinking of cutting the recipe into 4ths! 
We have shortening, I will try that. But how do I use SoapCalc? It confuses me. Lol.

I decided I will use this recipie because there are pictures and step by step instructions  But I will cut the recipe waaaay down!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah, soapCalc is kinda confusing.. We learned how to use it yesterday.. But before we left she helped us customize our own recipe because we would have been soo lost lol!


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Emma I have the same halter in green!  In fact, im going to attempt to use it in Japan today...


:laugh: So do I  I felt like a bad mom making my boy wear pink, so I got him a green one :lol:

Good luck! Once they get the hang of it, it really seems like you have better control over um.  :thumbup:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> :laugh: So do I  I felt like a bad mom making my boy wear pink, so I got him a green one :lol:
> 
> Good luck! Once they get the hang of it, it really seems like you have better control over um.  :thumbup:


Haha that's funny! I'm going to try it out after I go get my pumpkins (where I'm going right now) I'm excited, I'm gonna do some crazy faces... And maybe a goat... Again... *sheepish grin*


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

We want pictures


----------



## Scottyhorse

I just carved my pumpkin! It's a goat


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I wanna see a pic!!


----------



## Scottyhorse

I will take some tonight when it's dark


----------



## Texaslass

littlegoatgirl said:


> The movies are yes, indeed, TERRIBLE! But the books are good


I have heard it said that a bunch of monkeys playing with a keyboard could've written something better, something like that anyway. :laugh:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> We want pictures


Haha ok, when I carve them I'll send pictures


----------



## Texaslass

Scottyhorse said:


> Yeah I was thinking of cutting the recipe into 4ths!
> We have shortening, I will try that. But how do I use SoapCalc? It confuses me. Lol.
> 
> I decided I will use this recipie because there are pictures and step by step instructions  But I will cut the recipe waaaay down!


There's loads of free calculators out there you can use. I seem to remember soapcalc being a bit more confusing than some, not sure. Just search around till you find one you like. 
I always use the one on wholesale supplies plus now, since that's where I get almost all my ingredients, and I like that one anyway.  it's fairly easy to use.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Texaslass said:


> I have heard it said that a bunch of monkeys playing with a keyboard could've written something better, something like that anyway. :laugh:


:laugh: like I said, the books are pretty good. I was really skeptical, but they were really good. Then I watched the movies. Huge mistake.


----------



## Texaslass

Oh hi Sarah! :wave: Didn't know anyone else was on right now.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Well I got Japan out again today  he didn't care for the halter, but he DID respond better, and he calmed down a lot after a little while. I walked him down the road, not too far since dinner was almost ready, but anyway, there were lots if strange looks  at least we don't get many people down our road!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Haha I just showed up!  :wave:


----------



## Texaslass

littlegoatgirl said:


> Haha I just showed up!  :wave:


Me too. Long day at the market today, got up at five am. 

Now we just need Emma, Skyla, Lacie, Leslie, And Jill! :laugh:


----------



## ksalvagno

Jill & Laura - 

Thanks for the tips last night. It turned out I didn't even have canned chicken broth so while DH went out and bought canned chicken broth and unflavored gelatin, I made Jasmine some ginger tea. I found some ginger root in the freezer and just shredded some for tea. Found out I also didn't have any powdered ginger. Still unpacking boxes and getting things squared away so hard to remember what I have and what I don't have.

Anyway, Jasmine is doing better and she is able to hold down the chicken broth. I think I may keep doing it for a couple more days to help her get over the stomach issues. Hopefully she can do without her meds for a few days. I think her stomach just needed the break. I'm guessing the Gabapentin put her over the edge.

Should I try and start her back up on the Pepcid AC before putting her back on the Previcox? I won't be able to go too long without meds because she has moments when she just screams in pain.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Texaslass said:


> Me too. Long day at the market today, got up at five am.
> 
> Now we just need Emma, Skyla, Lacie, Leslie, And Jill! :laugh:


Haha yeah! :laugh:


----------



## Goatzrule

Same with me. I am trying to sell a mini and her cart but it has been hard because she is not friendly at all she is really agressive. I have no idea what to do with her!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Texaslass said:


> Me too. Long day at the market today, got up at five am.
> 
> Now we just need Emma, Skyla, Lacie, Leslie, And Jill! :laugh:


What about me


----------



## Texaslass

And Sydney!! Lol, I knew I was forgetting someone! Sorry, my brain doesn't work when I get up that early!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh I can't wait to see Sarah and Sydney 

Sorry.. I'm in and out.. Making diner for me and my siblings...

Glad to hear your dog is doing better Karen!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Texaslass said:


> And Sydney!! Lol, I knew I was forgetting someone! Sorry, my brain doesn't work when I get up that early!


I was thinking we were forgetting someone too! Sorry Sydney!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm here  My daughter just built a grain trough for the goats, it's not very pretty, but it works


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Oh I can't wait to see Sarah and Sydney
> 
> Sorry.. I'm in and out.. Making diner for me and my siblings...
> 
> Glad to hear your dog is doing better Karen!


Same here... I'm EATING dinner.. Haha


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Same here... I'm EATING dinner.. Haha


Lol!
What ya eating??

I'm making baked potatos, French Fries, chicken nuggets, and I am having soup and not chicken.. I'm not a fan of chicken nuggets  oh, and I had cut up some fresh from the garden green bell peppers


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> Me too. Long day at the market today, got up at five am.
> 
> Now we just need Emma, Skyla, Lacie, Leslie, And Jill! :laugh:


I really like how I'm first on that list  :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Lol!
> What ya eating??
> 
> I'm making baked potatos, French Fries, chicken nuggets, and I am having soup and not chicken.. I'm not a fan of chicken nuggets  oh, and I had cut up some fresh from the garden green bell peppers


Yum! I'm jealous... I just had quesadillas!  yum! And we make some with cheese and hamburger, those are delish!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh my those sound SOOO good!! :yum:

Ok gonna go eat now


----------



## Emzi00

I'm having pizza :yum:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> I'm having pizza :yum:


:yum: I had pizza Friday!


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> :yum: I had pizza Friday!


So did I. My school has pizza for lunch every Friday. :yum:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm making spaghetti.... when dinner time gets closer.....  :yum:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> I really like how I'm first on that list  :lol:


And I see how I was the third wheel of that list...... :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

Of course you are Lacie :roll:  :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> So did I. My school has pizza for lunch every Friday. :yum:


That's cool :yum: sounds... Fattening. Haha


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I'm making spaghetti.... when dinner time gets closer.....  :yum:


You have spaghetti and awful lot...


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> And I see how I was the third wheel of that list...... :ROFL:


:laugh: At least you weren't last  
Hehe, I think we all adore you, don't get worried


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> That's cool :yum: sounds... Fattening. Haha


Yeah, it is fattening, but it's not like I eat a lot of food anyways


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> You have spaghetti and awful lot...


When one loves something... it makes sense to have an awful lot of it


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I actually hardly ever have spaghetti  I just have to annouce it when I get to make it


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I finally got my lists finished  Now I have to wait till tomorrow when I can put the money in the bank so I can spend it immediately :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh man I am so full!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

How is your conformation thing coming Emma?


----------



## Emzi00

So if I don't get my homework done, do you think that "I was taking my goat to get bred" would be a legitimate excuse? :lol: Not sure if I can get all of this finished..


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> How is your conformation thing coming Emma?


:laugh: Slowly but surely. I still have to work on it quite a bit


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> When one loves something... it makes sense to have an awful lot of it


Haha true... I love spaghetti but we never have it cause my dad doesn't like it


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol! Sounds like it could be a good excuse  lol!

That's cool  


What do you guys think of this mold? Ain't it cute?? 
Ok.. Molds lol!


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> I really like how I'm first on that list  :lol:


Well, duh you are! :doh: :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> Well, duh you are! :doh: :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Skyla, I have the second mold you posted. I was critiquing that goat the other day, lol. :laugh:
She has weak pasterns, a short neck, thurls are a bit prominent, and she could use more length.  :lol: other than that, she's pretty nice!
Here's mine:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha!! I really like that!  looks pretty  I can't wait to get our molds in and start soaping!


----------



## Texaslass

Texaslass said:


> She has weak pasterns, a short neck, thurls are a bit prominent, and she could use more length.  :lol: other than that, she's pretty nice!
> Here's mine:


I actually think maybe whoever made it was trying to fit her into a certain space. It's like she's slightly squished, lol.


----------



## Emzi00

Skyla! Air1 right now! Jamie Grace is on!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Skyla! Air1 right now! Jamie Grace is on!!


Missed it  awe well.. I have that song on my iPod


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> I actually think maybe whoever made it was trying to fit her into a certain space. It's like she's slightly squished, lol.


Lol!


----------



## Texaslass

So how much did you donate to Air1, Emma? :laugh:


----------



## Texaslass

Not my usual style, but I actually like this song....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> So if I don't get my homework done, do you think that "I was taking my goat to get bred" would be a legitimate excuse? :lol: Not sure if I can get all of this finished..


 You can get it done! My daughter is famous at her school for cramming 2 weeks of work into an 8 hour marathon of homework (homeschooled), and still pulling straight A's. Hey whatever works, as long as she gets it done


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> So how much did you donate to Air1, Emma? :laugh:


None  I really want to, but it's not like my parents would be game for it  
I mean I _ really_ want to.  That station is good for so many reasons..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

One of you soap makers out there..... What is a really fruity scent for soaps? I love fruit and citrus


----------



## Texaslass

I just LOVE this song!!






Barlowgirl is my current fav. Christian band.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> Not my usual style, but I actually like this song....


Love that song


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> None  I really want to, but it's not like my parents would be game for it
> I mean I _ really_ want to.  That station is good for so many reasons..


I was kidding! lol Though they almost had me wanting to donate, and I don't even like Air1!  I do appreciate what they do, though, and how they're giving out coats, that's awesome.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> None  I really want to, but it's not like my parents would be game for it  I mean I really want to.  That station is good for so many reasons..


I wish I could too.. Just don't have the $ to right now


----------



## Texaslass

Okay, WHY won't my videos turn into little movie screens like y'all's do??? It worked once, don't know what I did.. :shrug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I like Barrlow Girl too


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> One of you soap makers out there..... What is a really fruity scent for soaps? I love fruit and citrus


Lemongrass is really nice, or sweet orange.  I haven't done many citrus ones, so IDK..


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I like Barrlow Girl too


Yeah I know.  They are awesome! You can tell they really love the Lord.  It's nice when people really seem sincere.


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> You can get it done! My daughter is famous at her school for cramming 2 weeks of work into an 8 hour marathon of homework (homeschooled), and still pulling straight A's. Hey whatever works, as long as she gets it done


:laugh: That sounds like it'd be fun to watch! :lol:
If I can just get the stupid download to show up :hair: My one teacher put the homework online, and she doesn't take late work.. so I at least have to get that one done. We're reading part of the Odyssey. I don't like it :roll:
And I have to take notes for earth science, but that teacher is more lenient. She likes me because I'm going to be on Dr. Pol with my goats, and she watches that show :laugh: Don't go trying to find me though, I'd probably embarrass myself, I knew nothing back then :laugh: And the darn goats are still growing scurs :hair:
And then I have three German quizzes in my four days of school next week.. Am wochenende wandere ich....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Anyone ever taste goat meat?? That is some GOOD stuff!! :drool: 

Me and my mom are thinking of doing a few wethers of our own..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> Yeah I know.  They are awesome! You can tell they really love the Lord.  It's nice when people really seem sincere.


Yah  they are so awesome!
They are amazing in person, just hearing them talk and stuff.. Awesome  and they are super nice!


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> :laugh: That sounds like it'd be fun to watch! :lol:
> If I can just get the stupid download to show up :hair: My one teacher put the homework online, and she doesn't take late work.. so I at least have to get that one done. We're reading part of the Odyssey. I don't like it :roll:
> And I have to take notes for earth science, but that teacher is more lenient. She likes me because I'm going to be on Dr. Pol with my goats, and she watches that show :laugh: Don't go trying to find me though, I'd probably embarrass myself, I knew nothing back then :laugh: And the darn goats are still growing scurs :hair:
> And then I have three German quizzes in my four days of school next week.. Am wochenende wandere ich....


Is that German cussing? :lol:
You're going to be on TV?! wow!

I've read the Iliad and the Odyssey, both boring and unintelligible. :roll: I mea, parts of them were cool, but too many names and horrible injuries and whatnot. :laugh:


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> I was kidding! lol Though they almost had me wanting to donate, and I don't even like Air1!  I do appreciate what they do, though, and how they're giving out coats, that's awesome.


They do more than give out coats, they save lives! They had a story on there a little while ago about a girl who called late at night about how she was mad and stuff and had taken a whole bottle of pills  they got her mom involved, called an ambulance, and saved her life!
And they keep many people sober, stop self harm, etc....


----------



## Texaslass

Skyla, we had to butcher a doe once because she wouldn't get over being founded no matter what we did, she was mean and fat and had no milk when we needed it, so to the bitcher she went! lol She was a big Alpine, and since she was so fat we got a pretty good amount of meat off of her, It was Awesome!  Tasted like a cross between deer and beef.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh I wanna see it!! lol! I think it's cool!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> They do more than give out coats, they save lives! They had a story on there a little while ago about a girl who called late at night about how she was mad and stuff and had taken a whole bottle of pills  they got her mom involved, called an ambulance, and saved her life! And they keep many people sober, stop self harm, etc....


Yah, some of those stories are awesome!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> Skyla, we had to butcher a doe once because she wouldn't get over being founded no matter what we did, she was mean and fat and had no milk when we needed it, so to the bitcher she went! lol She was a big Alpine, and since she was so fat we got a pretty good amount of meat off of her, It was Awesome!  Tasted like a cross between deer and beef.


I just don't know if I can do one of our own... I never met the goat I ate yesterday so I had no problem with that... But if I had to do one of our own... Idk.. If I could do it...


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> They do more than give out coats, they save lives! They had a story on there a little while ago about a girl who called late at night about how she was mad and stuff and had taken a whole bottle of pills  they got her mom involved, called an ambulance, and saved her life!
> And they keep many people sober, stop self harm, etc....


I know, they are great! I just don't like most of the music. I like the words of course, just that the melodies are so boring and they all sound the same most of the time. I guess I'm just too celtic.  I like stuff like this better. Music with epicness!  :greengrin: :


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> Is that German cussing? :lol:
> You're going to be on TV?! wow!
> 
> I've read the Iliad and the Odyssey, both boring and unintelligible. :roll: I mea, parts of them were cool, but too many names and horrible injuries and whatnot. :laugh:


Lol, no she doesn't teach us cuss words, that's what Google is for  :lol: It means "I hike on the weekend"
Yeah, I'm going to be on TV, and I'm going to look like an idiot too. 

It's quite boring... I don't like the class to begin with... this doesn't make it any better :roll:


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I just don't know if I can do one of our own... I never met the goat I ate yesterday so I had no problem with that... But if I had to do one of our own... Idk.. If I could do it...


Well, like I said, she was mean and had problems, lol. Oh, and she was a self sucker-SO annoying! But it would be hard if it was one I liked, yeah. 
I do want to raise wethers for that though.


----------



## Texaslass

P.S. I know Nightwish has problems-I don't like them, but a couple of their songs are really cool, like that one!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well I wanna see when your on TV! That would be so cool! 

Haha! So my sister is sitting next to me... Leaning over my shoulder reading as I type... "You talking about Davey?!?!?? " :doh: why??


----------



## Texaslass

j.o.y. Farm said:


> well i wanna see when your on tv! That would be so cool! :d


ditto! :d


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> Well, like I said, she was mean and had problems, lol. Oh, and she was a self sucker-SO annoying! But it would be hard if it was one I liked, yeah. I do want to raise wethers for that though.


Yah I'm sure that made it easier... I just don't know... I love all my goats... And it's not like I can just throw some wethers in a pen and not pay much attention to them.. They need love and care too... :/ Idk.. I have no problem with any of the other animals we raise and eat...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hehe! y


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Well I wanna see when your on TV! That would be so cool!
> 
> Haha! So my sister is sitting next to me... Leaning over my shoulder reading as I type... "You talking about Davey?!?!?? " :doh: why??


I have the sudden urge to talk about Davey  
Lol, nah, let's talk about this guy Justin... :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Texaslass said:


> Skyla, we had to butcher a doe once because she wouldn't get over being founded no matter what we did, she was mean and fat and had no milk when we needed it, so to the bitcher she went! lol She was a big Alpine, and since she was so fat we got a pretty good amount of meat off of her, It was Awesome!  Tasted like a cross between deer and beef.


Woo, theres some typos in there Sarah!


----------



## Texaslass

I don't feel like I would have a problem with it now, but I might feel differently if I actually did it, lol. But we'll have a lot of kids next year, and I don't get attatched very easily, so I don't think I'd have a problem with it. I can only love love so many.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Woo, theres some typos in there Sarah!


haha!!! Yah I caught that one too :ROFL: just forgot to say something as I was replying :doh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> I have the sudden urge to talk about Davey   Lol, nah, let's talk about this guy Justin... :lol:


Oh gosh!! Don't you start calling him that too! She calls him that to his face! :doh:

Ooohh! Who's Justin?!


----------



## Texaslass




----------



## Texaslass

Yah, who's Justin? I don't know but I think I dislike him already, as the name Justin always makes me think of.. ... Justin Beiber... *gag*


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> I don't feel like I would have a problem with it now, but I might feel differently if I actually did it, lol. But we'll have a lot of kids next year, and I don't get attatched very easily, so I don't think I'd have a problem with it. I can only love love so many.


Idk... Killing one and selling one are different lol! I don't get attached to the ones we sell.. But idk if it would be the same eating one lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> Yah, who's Justin? I don't know but I think I dislike him already, as the name Justin always makes me think of.. ... Justin Beiber... *gag*


 ROFL!! :ROFL: OMGosh!! I was reading this and my sister just starting playing 'Baby' by him to annoy me lol! I just started cracking up lol! Way too funny!!

But I agree *gag*


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Texaslass said:


> Yah, who's Justin? I don't know but I think I dislike him already, as the name Justin always makes me think of.. ... Justin Beiber... *gag*


:ROFL: I HATE justin beiber! So do my kids :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Idk... Killing one and selling one are different lol! I don't get attached to the ones we sell.. But idk if it would be the same eating one lol!


Well, if "we" did the butchering, it would be my dad and brother, lol, so I wouldn't be involved. 
I just don't get really attached to more than a couple at a time anyways. :shrug: I don't think I'd be too sad to part with most of the Alpines we have now, but that might be partly because they're not mine. 

Emma, did you listen to Last of the Wilds yet??


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :ROFL: I HATE justin beiber! So do my kids :lol:


Same here!! eeewwww!!!  *gag*


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh: Justin is this guy that I kinda like, you know just kinda.. I'm lying, I _really_like him..
An he looks nothing like Bieber, he looks kinda like a stereotypical nazi... :laugh: but he was being all "friendly" on Friday :laugh: My friend thinks he likes me... :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> Well, if "we" did the butchering, it would be my dad and brother, lol, so I wouldn't be involved.  I just don't get really attached to more than a couple at a time anyways. :shrug: I don't think I'd be too sad to part with most of the Alpines we have now, but that might be partly because they're not mine.  Emma, did you listen to Last of the Wilds yet??


We would send it off to a butcher... (No typos there  haha! Sorry! Had to!)
But.. I just don't know...


----------



## Texaslass

Do any of y'all know TLOTR story/seen the movies?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

As long as he doesnt look like Beiber..... :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> :laugh: Justin is this guy that I kinda like, you know just kinda.. I'm lying, I reallylike him.. An he looks nothing like Bieber, he looks kinda like a stereotypical nazi... :laugh: but he was being all "friendly" on Friday :laugh: My friend thinks he likes me... :lol:


Oooh! Emma's in looove  hehe!! 
He sounds nice


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> Well, if "we" did the butchering, it would be my dad and brother, lol, so I wouldn't be involved.
> I just don't get really attached to more than a couple at a time anyways. :shrug: I don't think I'd be too sad to part with most of the Alpines we have now, but that might be partly because they're not mine.
> 
> Emma, did you listen to Last of the Wilds yet??


:hair: No, you should like PM me the link so I don't have to go back through a million pages :lol:

Btw.. I can't stand Justin Bieber


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> As long as he doesnt look like Beiber..... :ROFL:


Haha!! :ROFL:


----------



## Texaslass

Nazi, :laugh:


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> :hair: No, you should like PM me the link so I don't have to go back through a million pages :lol:
> 
> Btw.. I can't stand Justin Bieber


It was only a page or two back, but here:


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> Do any of y'all know TLOTR story/seen the movies?


I know of... I'm not big on that stuff..


----------



## Texaslass

:GAAH: Y'all didn't tell me why my videos won't make mini movie screens like y'all's do!! :hair:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

My sister is now watching a Toby Mac video.. And she is saying his goatee looks like a little bitty pizza :ROFL: she is so messed up! Lol!


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> I know of... I'm not big on that stuff..


 You make me sad. :tears: Oh well, doesn't really matter-Justin Beiber/Gollum parody, too funny:


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Oooh! Emma's in looove  hehe!!
> He sounds nice


 I could say the same about you  :lol:
Yeah, really nice


----------



## Texaslass

My eyeballs are beginning to hang out of their sockets, I'm gone. 'Night, unless I feel compelled to say something in the next few minutes.  :hug:


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> :GAAH: Y'all didn't tell me why my videos won't make mini movie screens like y'all's do!! :hair:


:shrug: Cause we got the power and you don't


----------



## Emzi00

Awwwww :tears: Don't leave me Sarah!!  :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> You make me sad. :tears: Oh well, doesn't really matter-Justin Beiber/Gollum parody, too funny:


Ok LOVE THAT!! Hahahaha!!! I'm a big Gollum fan  but that was funny!! Like the Orks at the end haha!


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> :shrug: Cause we got the power and you don't


*sputter* But...but...why???


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Ok LOVE THAT!! Hahahaha!!! I'm a big Gollum fan  but that was funny!! Like the Orks at the end haha!


LOl, me too! :lol: "Just.. high standards". Haha, love it.


----------



## Texaslass

I'm guessing you meant "not" a big Gollum fan, lol. :laugh: Who is anyway? :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No, I AM a Gollom fan  I love his face when he's nice! So cute with this big eyes!


----------



## Emzi00

Eww. Ick. Yuck. I like Manafest.. but not this song


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> No, I AM a Gollom fan  I love his face when he's nice! So cute with this big eyes!


Oh! lol, okay! Ah, hehe.  I laugh at him sometimes, but he is pretty creepy.


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Eww. Ick. Yuck. I like Manafest.. but not this song


You're just messing with me now, I'm sure. :hair:
One more time: did you watch Last of the Wilds or not??? You don't have to, I just want to know!! lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> Oh! lol, okay! Ah, hehe.  I laugh at him sometimes, but he is pretty creepy.


I love Gollum! He's so cool but weird lol!


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> You're just messing with me now, I'm sure. :hair:
> One more time: did you watch Last of the Wilds or not??? You don't have to, I just want to know!! lol


I want to! :GAAH: I can't on this device! :hair: I'll try to when I get on the PC, but I don't know when that will be..


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> I want to! :GAAH: I can't on this device! :hair: I'll try to when I get on the PC, but I don't know when that will be..


Well why didn't you just say so?!  LOl, fine, just tell me when you are on there and I'll post it again! 
Okay, farewell for real now! :hug:


----------



## Emzi00

Awe, bye :hug: Sleep well


----------



## Texaslass

You too! :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ttyl Sarah  have a good night


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Texaslass said:


> My eyeballs are beginning to hang out of their sockets, I'm gone. 'Night, unless I feel compelled to say something in the next few minutes.  :hug:


That sounds serious, you should get that checked out :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> That sounds serious, you should get that checked out :ROFL:


Haha!! :ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

There another person on here with a buck named Goober!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha! I like this version too... I think the SHEEP (NOT goat!) does a good job! Lol!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emma!? I want to see you in TV! How'd you get on TV??? 

Pumpkins are carved, pictures later!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> There another person on here with a buck named Goober!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Emma!? I want to see you in TV! How'd you get on TV??? Pumpkins are carved, pictures later!


Oh yay!! Can't wait to see!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Am I the only one who sings this in my head as I read it without really realizing it lol!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Am I the only one who sings this in my head as I read it without really realizing it lol!


Haha no!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol! Yay! Haha!


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> There another person on here with a buck named Goober!


The horror! :ROFL: Don't worry, yours is more awesome  Just my opinion :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm hungry again.. Hmm.. What to eat, what to eat...


----------



## littlegoatgirl

My pumpkins!

Left is brothers, middle is sisters (sorta... She drew the design and sent it to me) and right is mine (the goat of course)




The goats pretty bad, my goat last year was really good


----------



## littlegoatgirl

EMMA TELL ME ABOUT YOUR TV APPEARANCE!!!! 

Pweeze?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I think your goat is adorable!  love it!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Aw thanks skyla


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Emma!? I want to see you in TV! How'd you get on TV???
> 
> Pumpkins are carved, pictures later!


I feel a story coming on....
So, I got my beasties when they were eight days old. The breeder I got them from was pretty new at all this stuff. And when they disbudded them, they didn't quite do it right. And it didn't help that they left the caps on after not burning properly. After a few weeks we noticed that there was some growth, so we talked to one of the people who knows this vet, Dr. Pol. So we called and got an appointment to have them reburned. It was cool, I got to take the day off from school. Well, Dr. Pol has a show on Nat Geo Wild. And when we got there, his camera crew was just hanging out in the parking lot. He asked me and my mom if we wanted to be filmed and put on the show. I said sure, but my mom didn't want to be on TV, so they couldn't tape her. After we signed some stuff they wired me up, and started filming and stuff. It was so hard not to have a bad reaction when they started burning, I mean they burnt until you could see the sinus cavity, it was terrible. And after they got all bandaged up, they did an interview thing. Oh yeah, they did give them some oral pain killer, not sure what, but I wish they'd have given them something stronger, like banamine or something. And they're still growing scurs, not huge, but when I clip them next year, it'll be very noticeable. So I'll probably band them next fall/winter if they get big enough. 
Whoa.. I wrote a lot..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Aw thanks skyla


:thumbup:



Emzi00 said:


> I feel a story coming on.... So, I got my beasties when they were eight days old. The breeder I got them from was pretty new at all this stuff. And when they disbudded them, they didn't quite do it right. And it didn't help that they left the caps on after not burning properly. After a few weeks we noticed that there was some growth, so we talked to one of the people who knows this vet, Dr. Pol. So we called and got an appointment to have them reburned. It was cool, I got to take the day off from school. Well, Dr. Pol has a show on Nat Geo Wild. And when we got there, his camera crew was just hanging out in the parking lot. He asked me and my mom if we wanted to be filmed and put on the show. I said sure, but my mom didn't want to be on TV, so they couldn't tape her. After we signed some stuff they wired me up, and started filming and stuff. It was so hard not to have a bad reaction when they started burning, I mean they burnt until you could see the sinus cavity, it was terrible. And after they got all bandaged up, they did an interview thing. Oh yeah, they did give them some oral pain killer, not sure what, but I wish they'd have given them something stronger, like banamine or something. And they're still growing scurs, not huge, but when I clip them next year, it'll be very noticeable. So I'll probably band them next fall/winter if they get big enough. Whoa.. I wrote a lot..


That's really cool!!  when does it air? Or did it already? I think that it's pretty cool!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Haha that's cool! I want to see it!!! Both my boys have scurs :roll: but they just kinda fall off then come back...


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> That's really cool!!  when does it air? Or did it already? I think that it's pretty cool!


Um I think it airs the beginning of the new year. I think it's weird and embarrassing! I knew so little back then that I feel like I probably sounded like an idiot! I wasn't really planning on telling y'all 'cause of it being so embarrassing! :lol: And I looked terrible that day


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! At least your jot likes and go to the vet in PJs that have muddy goat prints all over them :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Haha that's cool! I want to see it!!! Both my boys have scurs :roll: but they just kinda fall off then come back...


Mine are like firmly attached  So I don't think they'll fall off


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Um I think it airs the beginning of the new year. I think it's weird and embarrassing! I knew so little back then that I feel like I probably sounded like an idiot! I wasn't really planning on telling y'all 'cause of it being so embarrassing! :lol: And I looked terrible that day


I don't care, I still want to see it, that's so cool! You have to tell me when it's gonna be on!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Mine are like firmly attached  So I don't think they'll fall off


Oh that stinks... Mine only get like 1-2 inches y'all... And then I wiggle them and eventually they fall off... I really hate them!


----------



## Emzi00

Hehe, I will tell no one


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I wish I had cable just so I could watch it! You think it will be on Netflix or YouTube?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Hehe, yes you will!

Pweeeeeeeeeze? You can PM me and I won't tell a soul! We won't judge you!!!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I wish I had cable just so I could watch it! You think it will be on Netflix or YouTube?


That's what I'm hoping, I just have an antenna... In hoping it will be on YouTube


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Hehe, yes you will! Pweeeeeeeeeze? You can PM me and I won't tell a soul! We won't judge you!!!!


What she said! *pouts and puppy dog face and bats eyes*


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> That's what I'm hoping, I just have an antenna... In hoping it will be on YouTube


Lol! We have absolutely nothing!  lol


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Oh that stinks... Mine only get like 1-2 inches y'all... And then I wiggle them and eventually they fall off... I really hate them!


Hmm.. if you really wanted them gone, you could take a disbudding iron to um after they fall off, that should stop them from growing back. But I wouldn't be able to do it, I'd feel so bad


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Hmm.. if you really wanted them gone, you could take a disbudding iron to um after they fall off, that should stop them from growing back. But I wouldn't be able to do it, I'd feel so bad


Not worth it to me.. I have a doe that has a small one.. But I just cut it right off.. :shrug: not worth wrestling a full grown goat lol!


----------



## Emzi00

Well if I were to get random texts from certain people then I may actually tell  :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well I ain't got a phone to randomly text you! *snuffle*

Though I think you weren't talking about me :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

*cough* iPod *cough*


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I want to see it too! Which goats were you getting re-disbudded? 

Goober, and Buffy grow a scur on one side (probably because I waited to tattoo and disbud them when they were almost two months old...), they arent attatched very well like a horn would be, so when they get to be a decent length I put them in a head lock and rip the scurs off. I don't mess with clipping them off if I can rip them off.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well how am I to know you have one! Lol! Send me your gmail and I'll randomly text you!


----------



## Emzi00

I had them do both Lacie... you know I only have the two, right? :lol:
But Billie's are bigger than Oliver's, the vet wasn't exactly my favorite.. they didn't even do it carefully :sigh: I know I probably sound like a baby :lol: So I will definitely be disbudding my own next year, not even going to try out the vet. I know someone else who used him and their's grew scurs too.


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh: Skyla, you know that my number is on my site, right? :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Do you have an iPhone?? Ok I'll text it now  

Hey, I don't always put two and two together  lol!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Lol! We have absolutely nothing!  lol


No TV at all or what??? We get all of I think... 23 channels? If that?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Hmm.. if you really wanted them gone, you could take a disbudding iron to um after they fall off, that should stop them from growing back. But I wouldn't be able to do it, I'd feel so bad


I know right... Idk what I'm gonna do when I have to disbudding kids...


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hello everyone


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> *cough* iPod *cough*


What's your iMessage????????? PM it to me!


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> I know right... Idk what I'm gonna do when I have to disbudding kids...


Call me? Have me do it? Lol, no that's to far of a drive... look to see if local breeders disabuse for others, some do. Do not take them to a vet. A breeder would almost certainly do it better than a vet. I would if I was closer but it's a long ways..


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Call me? Have me do it? Lol, no that's to far of a drive... look to see if local breeders disabuse for others, some do. Do not take them to a vet. A breeder would almost certainly do it better than a vet. I would if I was closer but it's a long ways..


Yeah I know... I'll probably either have the ppl I got my goats from do it (they know a lot about goats) but I'll probably just help my dad do it, he's all man of steel (on the outside, on the inside he's a mushy man )


----------



## Emzi00

I need to get to bed!  I don't know if I can sleep but I better darn try!
I'll get back to y'all tomorrow


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Both of you guys send me your iMessage info!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Night Emma  I have to stay up another two hours till someone gets home *yawn* can't leave the kids alone and go sleep down in the basement (my room)


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Yeah  I need to get to bed!!!! Emma, send me your iMessage info, and Skyla, mine is being sent!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Yeah  I need to get to bed!!!! Emma, send me your iMessage info, and Skyla, mine is being sent!


Cool!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Y'all can't leave me here for two hours alone!! *snuffle*


----------



## littlegoatgirl

But I really need to get to bed! I have to name every state and it's capital tomorrow!  I'm nervous enough as it is! Text me tomorrow skyla! Night y'all!!!!!


----------



## Emzi00

Night Skyla... have fun staying up  :hug:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well... for what it's worth, I'm still here till the internet goes off :eyeroll:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Fine leave me  *sticks nose up in air* :lol: night guys  

Sarah I sent you one already lol! Just reply to it tomorrow other wise I'll forget  I have the brain of a gold fish


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yay! Anyone else here?? I thought Sydney popped in... You still here Sydney?


----------



## Emzi00

Okay... I'm going be lurking...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

But not talking..??.. *snuffles*


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Haha Emma, lurking in your sleep


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha! That's one of those 'it's so easy I can do it in my sleep!' Haha! :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Haha Emma, lurking in your sleep



I can't freaking sleep!! I haven't slept well the last few nights and I ended up taking like a four hour nap rest thing in the middle of the day today, but I really should try because I have school...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I can't sleep most night any way


----------



## Emzi00

Someone want to tell me a bed time story?? Pwetty pweaz??


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok... Once apon a time.. There was a goat... And it flew.. And it ate leaves.. The end.. :ROFL: 

Sorry I have never been good at stories  lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I have told some pretty wild 'Hunter Stories' (my brothers name is hunter and he used to have me tell him a story about a boy named Hunter who went on crazy adventures lol!


----------



## Emzi00

Can I have an Emma story? Pwetty pweaz? *pouts and bats eyes*


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL!!! Ok ok... Give me a sec to think one up while I go to the bathroom lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So... Once upon a time there was a girl named Emma.. Emma loves goats and had a whole huge herd of award winning LAMANCHAS!! (Haha!!!) she loved them all very much! What she loved most about them were there splendid little ears  she had two that were her favorites Hallie and Promise (hehe!! ) and she would tell people at fairs that she ate their ears when they would ask what happened to their ears...


The end 

That is much easier for a little kid.. Just sayin'... Lol!


----------



## Emzi00

Hehe :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Hehe :hug:


 :hug:


----------



## Emzi00

I liked it  okay, now I need to go to bed


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

How about the Lullaby and Goodnight nursery rhyme? 

Lullaby, and good night,
With pink roses bedight,
With lilies o'erspread,
Is my babies sweet head.
Lay you down now, and rest,
May your slumber be blessed! 
Lay you down now, and rest, 
May thy slumber be blessed! 

Lullaby, and good night,
You're your mother's delight,
Shining angels beside
My darling abide.
Soft and warm is your bed,
Close your eyes and rest your head.
Soft and warm is your bed,
Close your eyes and rest your head

Sleepyhead, close your eyes.
Mother's right here beside you.
I'll protect you from harm,
You will wake in my arms.
Guardian angels are near,
So sleep on, with no fear


----------



## Emzi00

Skyla... Lacie beat you... that was awesome...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> I liked it  okay, now I need to go to bed


Lol! My brain is too tired to think up a good one... OH!! Oh!! I just remembered I wrote a short story for school last year.. And my main character's name was Emma! LOL! I will find it and post it for you 

Good night Emma  talk to you tomorrow


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Skyla... Lacie beat you... that was awesome...


Figured someone would! LOL!

I haven't heard that in ages Lacie!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok... It's really stupid. And I got lazy at the end so it was rushed just to end it lol!

On a small farm in eastern Tennessee lived the King family. Emma and Sophie were the King&rsquo;s only children . They lived in an old white farm house with green shutters, of which desperately needed painting. On a crisp, cool, fall morning Emma went out to feed the animals, the nearly broken screen door slamming behind her. On her way to the old red barn she breathed in the cool air and looked around sighing contently. The sun was barely up and the grass was still wet with morning dew, and the gravel crunched beneath her feet. As she slid open the barn door she noticed the back light was on. Walking to the back of the barn she saw Sophie attempting to feed the pigs for her.
&ldquo;What on earth are you doing Sophie?&rdquo; Emma asked.

&ldquo;I&rsquo;m doin&rsquo; chores!&rdquo; She said proudly. &ldquo;Then Daddy will see I&rsquo;m a big girl, and he will let me get one of Grandpa&rsquo;s bunnies for sure!&rdquo; 

Emma rolled her eyes and finished the rest of the chores.

Later that afternoon, Emma ran through the golden hay field, taking in all the fall colors around her, and breathing in the crisp air. Emma was a beautiful young farm girl, her brunet hair was accented with redish, gold highlights that shone in the sun. The slight curl in her hair bounced as she ran. Her stunning blue-green eyes shone, and showed her spunky, fun-loving personality. She had fair skin, and her freckle covered cheeks had cute little dimples. She wore a pair of old faded blue jeans and a red and blue plaid button-up shirt, on her feet she wore old worn leather cowboy boots, that had belonged to her father. As she often did in the fall, she ran out to the back hay field to lay in the golden colored grass on the hill and watch the fiery colored leaves fall from their nest high in the trees, she takes a deep breath of the fresh, crisp, fall air, while the sun warms her freckled face.
Suddenly a giggle came from behind the big Maple tree on the hill. Emma sighed knowing Sophie had followed her out to the field. 

&ldquo;Sophie, what are you doing out here?&rdquo; Emma questioned the giggling tree behind her. More giggles&hellip; Emma stood up and walked over to the tree.
&ldquo;Sophie! What do you want?&rdquo; she prodded .

&ldquo;I want to look at the clouds with you.&rdquo; Sophie answered innocently.

&ldquo;Oh alright, but NO talking!&rdquo; Emma said sternly.

Sophie jumped up and down excitedly, then ran and laid down where Emma had been.
&ldquo;Look!&rdquo; Sophie exclaimed while pointing at the sky, &ldquo;It looks like a bunny! I like bunnies! Grandpa said that I can have one of his baby bunnies if Daddy says yes, that&rsquo;s why I do lotsa chores, so he knows I can take good care of a little bunny!&rdquo; Sophie rambled on. Emma just nodded and smiled as she jabbered.

&ldquo;Emma! Emma! Where are you? Come look and see!&rdquo; Sophie ran around the house trying to find her sister.
&ldquo;Grandpa&rsquo;s bunny had babies! They are oh so cute and little! And one gots lotsa spots!! That&rsquo;s my favorite one! You HAVE to come see them!&rdquo; Sophie said excitedly, hardly able to keep herself still. Emma sighed and walked to her grandfather&rsquo;s house next door to see the new bunnies with Sophie. When they got to the rabbit hutch they saw Pixie, the mama bunny, sitting on her little nest of bunnies. Sophie reached in and pulled out the spotted one whom she named &lsquo;Spot&rsquo;. As she cooed and pet the little bunny Grandpa and Daddy walked over. 
&ldquo;Oh please, oh please can I keep her Daddy?!&rdquo; Sophie begged.

&ldquo;Well, if you can help Grandpa take care of Pixie, and all her bunnies until they are old enough to leave, then you can keep, uhh..&rdquo; 

&ldquo;Spot! Her name is Spot!&rdquo; Sophie said beaming, as she held Spot close.

&ldquo;Ok, Spot, so if you help your Grandpa, you can keep Spot here. How&rsquo;s that sound?&rdquo; Daddy asked.

&ldquo;Oh it sounds wonderful Daddy! Thank you! Thank you!!&rdquo; Sophie exclaimed excitedly as she danced around the barn.

As the days wore on Sophie faithfully went to Grandpa&rsquo;s house twice a day to take care of Pixie, Spot, and all the other little bunnies until they were old enough and little boys and girls came and brought all of the babies home. All but little Spot. Grandpa came over and he and Sophie built a hutch for Spot to live in. When it was all built and Sophie had painted it, pink of course, (Sophie&lsquo;s favorite color.) they brought Spot home. 

The End


----------



## emilieanne

Scottyhorse said:


> What about me


 And me!!:/ Lol

Morning guys. 
I'm not reading all that..... It's too long lol


----------



## nchen7

morning! I skimmed it....and Emma, I'll be looking out for you on the show in early 2014! I love The Incredible Dr. Pol. I should have been a doctor or a vet.....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Morning  

Everyone keeps telling me I should be a vet... (Even one of the ladies at the feed store yesterday! Lol!) but Idk... The blood and stuff would make me queasy! I can't handle that stuff anymore... It used to not bother me.... I can handle birthing and stuff no problem.. Just certain things.. Lol!


----------



## nchen7

true...but I think you can get used to it, no?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Idk.... Maybe after a lot of throwing up! Lol! I could always volunteer at my vets office... See what it's like... :shrug:


----------



## nchen7

ok, even though i'm not breeding my girls, can you all tell me if they're in heat or not? the black one was acting all weird yesterday (very standoffish, not eating much). I looked on her behind, and it was red. Then this morning, my white goat kept wagging her tail...a lot. so I look back, and it's a little pink. What do you all think?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Looks like they could be 
Sounds like it too lol!


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> There another person on here with a buck named Goober!


Lol, I saw that! He's even an alpine isn't he?


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Haha! I like this version too... I think the SHEEP (NOT goat!) does a good job!


:ROFL: I hadn't seen that one.... :slapfloor: too funny!


----------



## Texaslass

littlegoatgirl said:


> Hehe, yes you will!
> 
> Pweeeeeeeeeze? You can PM me and I won't tell a soul! We won't judge you!!!!


What she said, Emma!!


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> *cough* iPod *cough*


I don't have a phone or an iPod, or anything that can text! :tears:  :mecry:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

What's better? The fortified vit. B right?


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> What's better? The fortified vit. B right?


:shrug: I guess it depends what you're using it for.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I just thought the Fortified was better to have on hand... We have just high level B Complex...


----------



## nchen7

doesn't fortified have extra B1?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Not sure what one it has more of... B1 is the Thiamine right?


----------



## nchen7

yes...thiamine...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok thought so lol! 
I would like to have some on hand cause the Thiamine I would have to get from the vet.. I have to make a list of what I need so I can buy it all when they come in The spring...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well.. Put one of my bucklings up for sale :sigh: he needs to go where he is gonna be used more... Just not the bloodlines I'm looking for right now.. Though I do like them (hence the reason I bought him lol!) and him.. And I have to put Gingersnap up too... She won't get bred! I think she is cystic... But I don't have the $ to have the vet out to look her over and give me the drugs I need... *sigh*


----------



## nchen7

I haven't had to deal with selling my girls yet....will have to soon. I dunno how i'm going to handle it.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It's hard... We sold two this spring.. One of our first goats, and her first daughter.. First doe born on our farm... It was hard.. I miss them.. But I know they went to a GREAT home to someone here on TGS  that made me feel better  and they love their kids and get along with the other animals  I am very happy with where they went  
Gingersnap was our(my) other first goat... She has really been getting on my nerves just being a major jerk to all the other does (mostly my LaManchas) and she won't settle... She is a brood doe.. Not a fancy show doe... But I still love her and will miss her..


----------



## nchen7

awww!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

.


----------



## nchen7

so have you gotten your soaps home yet???


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh yah forgot to get a pic for you! One sec


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok.. I gotta go to work... I will get a pic when I get home


----------



## nchen7

happy working!


----------



## Texaslass

Aw, I'm sorry Skyla! :hug: I was super super sad when we made the decision to get rid if all of our first Nigerians.  We had already gotten rid of a few, but when we finally got rid of all of them we had around eight kids and three or four does.  we needed a lot of milk, and we had the Alpines, so we decided to go with them instead, as the Nigerians just did not have enough milk to justify having them, for us. Plus we just had too many goats, not enough space, and were super busy with other stuff at the time, so we just didn't feel we were doing a good enough job caring for them. 
I was very sad, so that's part of the reason I am sooo happy to be getting into Nigerians again.  I've wanted to ever since, but just didn't work out till now.
Thanks to TGS, (and you guys )I feel so much more qualified to take care of them that I'm not afraid to stick at it anymore. 
We've been a little tight with money lately, but I'm hoping this week to finally order the red top tubes, so we can draw blood for testing. :/ I'm a little scared to do it, but I will not continue to raise and sell animals that I don't know for sure are healthy, you know?
Anyway, sorry to write a book.  Emma can read it tonight to lull herself to sleep. :ROFL:


----------



## NubianFan

I posted that questionable story on the silly stories thread. I haven't gotten the guts to post my ghost experience from this weekend yet.


----------



## Texaslass

Oh, Leslie! Hang on a sec, I was gonna PM you....


----------



## NubianFan

I am not going anywhere fast


----------



## NubianFan

oh you silly, I got your message and replied. :thumbup:


----------



## Texaslass

hehe.

Distraction! :


----------



## NubianFan

That's hilarious, the goat looks happy, the sheep however, does not. LOL


----------



## Texaslass

She looks tolerant, lol. Our goats used to have that exact expression when our chickens would sit on their backs, lol! Funny thing is, they would always stand extra still when there was a chicken on their back. Maybe they thought it was like a baby goat or something, idk, but it was very funny!


----------



## NubianFan

So, I am going to try to send some pictures from my ghost tour to my computer when I get into town tonight for class, then maybe tomorrow, I will finally feel brave enough to tell you and show the pics from my scary experience. The pics don't show any ghosts or anything, just thought they might make it more real somehow. The thing is I don't even know how to tell y'all what happened because I don't know if I can explain parts of it....


----------



## NubianFan

She does look like she is trying really hard not to move. LOL


----------



## emilieanne

I want another doe but there's nothing good around here.... D: lol 
Off to search my booty off! Lol 
I just need my dad to hurry up and finish the pen!!


----------



## nchen7

3 goats got rescued yesterday and are at the RSPCA. they look like Nubian mixes. poor things were attacked by dogs.


----------



## NubianFan

awwww poor goaties
good luck in the hunt Emilie!


----------



## nchen7

I wanna take them home. lol

good luck finding something Emilie!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hey Skyla, don't give up hope on Gingersnap yet! Ask a vet for a couple cc's of Cystorelin, the last time I got some it was like $6 of the shot. So if you spend $6 or so and she still doesnt settle, then just cut your loses.


----------



## emilieanne

Thanks guys! 
8 weeks or 59 days til Christmas ^.^ gunna but me a goat?!;D


----------



## NubianFan

are you looking for another nigie doe?


----------



## NubianFan

here ya go you can buy a country music star
http://orlando.craigslist.org/grd/4084254760.html


----------



## Texaslass

that lady must've been taking advice from Skyla on how to take the best pics! :laugh:


----------



## Texaslass

So today is supposed to be our day off.  Let's see, so far I have milked and fed the goats, made banana bread, did some laundry, loaded the dishwasher and washed some pots and pans. And hung out on here a while.


----------



## NubianFan

Today is my education day and I just made 100 on an online quiz, I have read 4 chapters, and washed a load of laundry. I am about to go take a hot bath because my feet are freezing...


----------



## Texaslass

Is it cold there, Leslie? It's muggy and warm here today. :/


----------



## NubianFan

it isn't really really cold, but as of right now, I have no heat turned on in my house so in the room I am in the thermometer reads 69, and I am barefoot and in thin clothes with a fan turned towards me, so my feetsies have gotten cold.


----------



## Texaslass

:laugh: Yeah...that'll do it. Have a nice bath!


----------



## NubianFan

I love baths so any excuse to get a hot bath. :dance::laugh:


----------



## nchen7

it's muggy here. I have the AC on in my office nook. 

getting excited for the goat show i'm going to Saturday!


----------



## DDFN

Ok sorry random-ness here from me. OK so far today I have seen one guy talking either to himself, his phone (laying on the table) or his food and now there is a girl passed out sitting up in a chair one table away. Her head is flipped completely back and her study book in laying in her lap. I am so tempted to wake her because that will have to hurt when she wakes up!!! Mouth wide open too! I know how she feels but I never sleep at school. Wow! ok random-ness gone for now. Looks like I will have my last two bucklings sold this coming Sunday as they are suppose to both get picked up. Then it is getting close to time for preparing for this next kidding season! I think I have 6 breed (don't have my list infront of me) and then the other half I will breed for fall kids. Or at least that is the plan. I didn't want everyone going at once. I gave my heavy milker some extra down time because she was milking like a pro (2 gallons a day), but she keeps begging at each heat cycle to get in with a buck so we may have to give in on her next cycle as I fear she may try to hurt herself being so desperate!


----------



## NubianFan

Is it midterms for y'all, that would make anyone talk to themselves or pass out... LOL


----------



## Emzi00

22 likes!!!  :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

23!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Ok here are some pumpkin pictures. I did the goat ( I know it looks bad but whatever lol) and the one with X's for eyes, my brother did the portal one (from a video game he likes) and my mom did the other two. My brother helped with the polka dot one. My dad just napped while we were carving lol.


----------



## Emzi00

Sarah!!!! :wahoo: :dance: :hug:


----------



## Texaslass

I like the portal one, that's cool and unusual.  And what are you talkin' about, that goat is great!


----------



## Emzi00

Needs a longer rump....  It looks great!


----------



## NubianFan

it needs longer ears....


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Needs a longer rump....  It looks great!


Well I could be picky but I chose not to.  It's actually really nice!


----------



## NubianFan

I wish I could wear my gown everywhere, to pick up my daughter, to town, to class, to work.... gowns are underrated....


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> Needs a longer rump....  It looks great!


Oh shush your mouth  I didn't ask for a critique! :lol:


----------



## Texaslass




----------



## Texaslass

Hey, it worked!!!! :dance: :wahoo: Oh, yeah, I got the power now!! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> Oh shush your mouth  I didn't ask for a critique! :lol:


Sorry  I couldn't help it! :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

NubianFan said:


> I wish I could wear my gown everywhere, to pick up my daughter, to town, to class, to work.... gowns are underrated....


As in nightgown? :lol: Or a dress of some sort? I agree they are underrated...


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh: I can't watch that Sarah :hair: This is annoying..


----------



## NubianFan

Nightgown... I live in them when I am home.


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> :laugh: I can't watch that Sarah :hair: This is annoying..


:eyeroll: So....may I ask why you can't use a computer???


----------



## Texaslass

NubianFan said:


> Nightgown... I live in them when I am home.


:laugh: 
Now I'm sad; I don't have a nightgown right now. I used to always sleep in one, now I just have exercise pants which are comfy and all, but nothing is quite like a nightgown...


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> :eyeroll: So....may I ask why you can't use a computer???


I guess I could... but I don't know if my parents left it logged on or not, they won't tell us the password :roll: And my brother tattles a lot...


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> I guess I could... but I don't know if my parents left it logged on or not, they won't tell us the password :roll: And my brother tattles a lot...


Ah, yes. I get that. 
But I thought Kindles played videos-what's the matter with yours anyway?


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> Ah, yes. I get that.
> But I thought Kindles played videos-what's the matter with yours anyway?


It'll play some, but I think some are just like not the right format or something.. don't quote me on this, I have no idea what I'm talking about... maybe it has something to do with the flash player :shrug:


----------



## Emzi00

I need food.. so hungry...


----------



## Texaslass

Some videos aren't available for mobile devices...


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> Some videos aren't available for mobile devices...


Yes, that


----------



## Texaslass

Does this one work?


----------



## Texaslass

Hey, I did it again!!  Yay me!!


----------



## emilieanne

NubianFan said:


> here ya go you can buy a country music star http://orlando.craigslist.org/grd/4084254760.html


Yeah, that lady is crazy. 
Lol the poor girl looks so sick to me  
And the sad part is.. People around here wouldn't know that. 
Ever see this ad:


----------



## Emzi00

No it doesn't :shrug:

Oh Sarah, I'm wearing a sweater


----------



## Texaslass

:laugh:

Emmilie, I don't see how she looks all that bad, other than being a bit thin. :shrug: I mean, she could be sick or wormy but it's pretty hard to tell form those pics for me...


----------



## Texaslass

Hope I didn't scare y'all away! 
I'm going to try to get in a little chillin' on my day off for a while.  :lol:


----------



## DDFN

NubianFan said:


> Is it midterms for y'all, that would make anyone talk to themselves or pass out... LOL


Well most of the classes do not have what you would call a midterm but I did have one TPTE class Monday night that did a midterm. So I guess it could have been that but I think any graduate classes will take a toll on you no matter what time of the semester it is.  It has just been a priceless day as I have been working on course work in the lounge around only to have a door that makes weird noised whenever the floor shakes. So if someone walks by or if the wind blows I hear it! I finally put in my ear plugs that help simulate a hearing loss so now its all pretty quite! lol I just have to remember to take them out as I have forgotten to do that before, but it is ok for some classes since those are in ASL (american sign language voice off) or simcom (english supported with signs at the same time) classes. Last semester was very odd because there were some days that I didn't even talk and some classmates I never heard their voice until this semester 

Oh I like the goat pumpkin!!! Well that one that the mother did with the face is pretty good scary wise!

Ok I have another write up to do but I would rather take another break instead! :shades:


----------



## NubianFan

I understand that, if I survive, I will graduate with my Master's in December. I wasn't the most sane person on earth when I started grad school but I am almost certifiable now.  I also didn't have any gray hair when I started and now I have two or three gray hairs on each temple, that is where my brain is starting to die... LOL


----------



## goathiker

Well, the vet is still scared of poor sweet 120 lb. Olive. Just cause she growls the whole time  He did pluck up enough courage to look in her ears this time.


----------



## NubianFan

what breed is Olive?


----------



## goathiker

She's a Fila Brasileiro they are a mastiff breed. Very very protective.


----------



## NubianFan

Isn't that what the dog in Harry Potter was? The first Harry Potter.


----------



## goathiker

Fang was a Neapolitan Mastiff.

Fila's are much less wrinkly and sloppy looking. There's not very many in America just a couple thousand.


----------



## NubianFan

Nope I was wrong and I think I have asked you this before, sorry, I am forgetful sometimes. It is a Neopolitan Mastiff, Off to google yours


----------



## NubianFan

Oap we posted at the same time LOL


----------



## NubianFan

Oh me likes. My friend had an English Mastiff that just loved me, he called him Big Bear and he would lean on my legs to show affection,. LOL


----------



## goathiker

I should take some better pics of her. She was just a puppy in that one. She'd just gotten the third leg of her international championship.


----------



## NubianFan

She certainly doesn't look mean. But she was probably looking at you not an enemy


----------



## goathiker

She's a wonderful dog. Great with everything that belongs here. She is very protective though...Not a beginners dog for sure. This is her third vet


----------



## NubianFan

I wish all vets were like mine he is just so awesome. He just does stuff before the animals even have time to get upset. He just has no nonsense confidence and such love for the animals. Sadly he has hired a partner and he is working less and less, I am afraid he is going to retire on me soon.


----------



## goathiker

I think it's all noise and mistrust. She's never bitten anyone. Twice she has snapped AT someone with out making contact. They deserved it both times I thought. I think if they'd look beyond the rumbling and get to know her, she would be fine.


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, my good vets are retiring as well. The young guys don't want you doing anything yourself. It's sad.


----------



## NubianFan

I would like to have a good guard dog, one that would guard my daughter and I. Anastasia would bark but I don't know if she would attack. She might. The guy that came to fix mom and dads roof said she bristled and bayed him and wouldn't let him near the door, when mom and dad weren't home. I don't want her to attack though, unless someone is trying to hurt us.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

The only time my dogs go to the vet is for their rabies shots, even then they have a vet tech come out to the parking lot to do it :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Hey Skyla, don't give up hope on Gingersnap yet! Ask a vet for a couple cc's of Cystorelin, the last time I got some it was like $6 of the shot. So if you spend $6 or so and she still doesnt settle, then just cut your loses.


Alright... Maybe I'll email him tonight and see what he says


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> that lady must've been taking advice from Skyla on how to take the best pics! :laugh:


:ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## NubianFan

We give our own rabies shots. They even give you the tags here to prove you've given them when you buy the vaccine at the feed store.


----------



## Texaslass

Skyla, just in time! I was looking at clothes on Amazon and stumbled across this. If I did secret santa I would get you this. I think it's fairly accurate.  http://www.amazon.com/SKYLA-AWESOME...&qid=1382997410&sr=1-47&keywords=woman+within


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> :ROFL: :slapfloor:


Hehe, sorry, couldn't help it.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I wish I could do my own Rabies shots! But it's illegal in California, you have to have a vet do it, and I have to take the papers from the vets to the county office to get them licensed every year, such a pain in the butt!


----------



## NubianFan

That stinks Lacie. It is so much easier just to do it yourself.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I can however give the regular shots, just not the Rabies.


----------



## NubianFan

ok guys while some of you are on, you have to go read that story I posted on the silly stories thread: since I had to bother the mods and get permission to post it you all have to read it,... it is your duty.... LOL


----------



## goathiker

Almost all dogs will protect their people and territory. There's a line where aggressive dogs can become a lifestyle choice though. My DH's dogs truly are a huge commitment. They must be protected from people and themselves. All eyes are them, nothing can ever go wrong. Because if anyone ever gets hurt, no matter what provoked them, the Fila and the Pit will be at fault. It's the price of being a dog owner with a few shreds of responsibility I guess.


----------



## goathiker

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> The only time my dogs go to the vet is for their rabies shots, even then they have a vet tech come out to the parking lot to do it :laugh:


Sounds like most of mine...


----------



## emilieanne

Texaslass said:


> :laugh: Emmilie, I don't see how she looks all that bad, other than being a bit thin. :shrug: I mean, she could be sick or wormy but it's pretty hard to tell form those pics for me...


She had another ad and there was a few more pics with diarrhea on her:/ 
& she's hunched up. 
She's darn cute though! 
What color do you call that? Cause i call it light buck skin lol


----------



## NubianFan

Anastasia is a German Shepherd, long story on her, she used to would have brought a crook in and shown them where the silverware was, but then she was stolen from us, we got her back almost two years later, I don't know exactly what all happened to her while she was gone, but she didn't come back the same dog, she is much more distrustful of people now. She acts more like a guard dog now.


----------



## Texaslass

emilieanne said:


> She had another ad and there was a few more pics with diarrhea on her:/
> & she's hunched up.
> She's darn cute though!
> What color do you call that? Cause i call it light buck skin lol


Oh, okay, I was wondering. That's sad. 

Yep, light buckskin.
.
.
.
Alright already, I had to look it up!


----------



## NubianFan

emilieanne said:


> She had another ad and there was a few more pics with diarrhea on her:/
> & she's hunched up.
> She's darn cute though!
> What color do you call that? Cause i call it light buck skin lol


According to the ad she is 9 so she is an older doe. Probably past breeding age. I think she is cute, but I don't know if very many people will want a 9 year old doe. Unless it is for a pet.


----------



## Texaslass

Oh, and Leslie I was going to read your story, just wasn't sure where it was. Going now....


----------



## goathiker

We used to raise shepherds. They can have a huge range of personalities. She definitely learned something by being taken away.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Eons ago I raised Shepherds, I had the biggest ones around, my main male was 135lbs  His name was Brawn.


----------



## NubianFan

She is my third Shepherd. My first one was the sweetest dog on earth unless you tried to hurt me then she was mama bear, my parents got her when I was 6 months old and she was about 3 months old we grew up together til she died when I was 13. her name was Blacky (I named her original huh?)
Then I had a male for a very short time he was still just a puppy when some boys shot him.
and now Anastasia. All of mine for the most part have had pretty sweet personalities but are protective when called for, Anastasia didn't used to be protective but is now.


----------



## Texaslass

That's pretty cool, Lacie. 

Leslie, I read your story, and I'm sure it was hilarious at the time, but I'm just can't ever laugh at "those" kind of jokes.


----------



## NubianFan

I have always had the smaller build American line shepherds. I would love to have a big german line one though.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> Skyla, just in time! I was looking at clothes on Amazon and stumbled across this. If I did secret santa I would get you this. I think it's fairly accurate.  http://www.amazon.com/SKYLA-AWESOME-T-shirt-Ladies-T-shirt-X-Small/dp/B00G70PUUC/ref=sr_1_47?s=apparel&ie=UTF8&qid=1382997410&sr=1-47&keywords=woman+within


Haha!!! Love it!! 
You should do the SS on CTC  I'm doing that one  already made plans for that one before this one was posted unfortunately..


----------



## Texaslass

NubianFan said:


> My first one was the sweetest dog on earth unless you tried to hurt me then she was mama bear, my parents got her when I was 6 months old and she was about 3 months old we grew up together til she died when I was 13. her name was Blacky (I named her original huh?)
> QUOTE]
> 
> My grandparents had a lab mix they named.....Black Dog.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> Hehe, sorry, couldn't help it.


LOL! No worries I do that too lol! I thought it was funny!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I wish I could do my own Rabies shots! But it's illegal in California, you have to have a vet do it, and I have to take the papers from the vets to the county office to get them licensed every year, such a pain in the butt!


We have done our own in the past.. But we have the vet out to the house and it's cheap enough for the dog so we just have them do it when they come..


----------



## goathiker

I've always wanted to own a non-overbred, non-insane Dobie. Maybe someday...


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Haha!!! Love it!!
> You should do the SS on CTC  I'm doing that one  already made plans for that one before this one was posted unfortunately..


Unfortunately I have no money, and I don't think my parents would like me giving out my address....


----------



## NubianFan

We had a dog we named Puppy, her mother was a stray we took in and I swear I think her mother was at least part Coyote. They were both really odd dogs, her mother never really got completely tame and Puppy would only let you pet her on her terms.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> Unfortunately I have no money, and I don't think my parents would like me giving out my address....


That's a bummer.. SS is so much fun


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> That's a bummer.. SS is so much fun


I know! Don't rub it in!


----------



## NubianFan

Texaslass said:


> That's pretty cool, Lacie.
> 
> Leslie, I read your story, and I'm sure it was hilarious at the time, but I'm just can't ever laugh at "those" kind of jokes.


 it was the fact that a 3 or 4 year old came up with that thought that made it funny to me, not the gas part, I don't particularly find gas amusing either. But a small child thinking a cat was powered by it's own gas, I find that pretty funny.


----------



## Texaslass

Yeah, I get that. Just wasn't haha laugh out loud funny for me.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> I know! Don't rub it in!


LOL! Sorry


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I'm with company so no time to read 12 pages! Im at chilis!  yum! Talk to ya later!


----------



## NubianFan

Well I guess I had better get ready and go to class...


----------



## goathiker

Have a good class Leslie...I need to go water and start dinner.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I found someone who has a Pygmy doe for sale  3 years old, and $100. He said her bite it a little off, but since I will just be showing in 4-H that's ok. Should be getting pictures tonight.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> I'm with company so no time to read 12 pages! Im at chilis!  yum! Talk to ya later!


Lucky!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Still having trouble getting two of my goats to eat their grain :angry:


----------



## emilieanne

My doe would NOT eat grain but chopped alfalfa..... Heck yeah man!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh me wants!! Not a bad price either! Most around here are pricey!!
http://nh.craigslist.org/grd/4155756039.html


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Only $4 a bale! I really hope Chase sells soon so I can stock up on hay for the winter! 
http://nh.craigslist.org/grd/4146411168.html


----------



## Emzi00

Skyla, I thought I was all alone! :stars: :hug:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Hi guess! I'm missing my dad, he's been gone for a week now on business trip and I just miss him and he's really home sick


----------



## Emzi00

My mom just called, my dad hurt his ankle really bad playing volleyball, they're taking him to the ER.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

That's never good!  

I had my last volleyball game today for my school... Ever.... I'm really sad :tears:


----------



## Emzi00

Ever???


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Skyla, I thought I was all alone! :stars: :hug:


 I'm just looking mom CL wishing I had more $ to but stuff lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh my! That must hurt  hope he's ok Emma!

Is your dad coming home soon Sarah?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Ever???


Ever for this school, since it's 8th grade


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Oh my! That must hurt  hope he's ok Emma!
> 
> Is your dad coming home soon Sarah?


Yeah he gets home late Wednesday night/Thursday morn...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Yeah he gets home late Wednesday night/Thursday morn...


That's not too bad.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Soo... Who wants to buy me that trailer?? And a truck to go with it?? :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Did I scare y'all away??


----------



## Emzi00

Hehe, no. I just didn't feel like talking


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*snuffle* no one likes talking to me *snuffles some more*


----------



## Emzi00

Oh it's not you  Just don't feel like talking in general..


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> That's not too bad.


Yeah...


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Soo... Who wants to buy me that trailer?? And a truck to go with it?? :laugh:


You can buy it for me! :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Oh it's not you  Just don't feel like talking in general..


I know I was just playin with ya


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> You can buy it for me! :laugh:


Lol! 
Would be nice huh?! I want/need a truck and trailer so bad! Lol!


----------



## Emzi00

Disappearing...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol!


----------



## Emzi00

Night... :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Night  :hug: sleep well


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Lol!
> Would be nice huh?! I want/need a truck and trailer so bad! Lol!


I know!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:stars:  Second horn came off the first doeling, one horn is coming of the second doeling, this is all going according to plan!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I could easily bring all my goats to a show, I could easily pick up goats, I could haul hay... *sigh* one day


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :stars:  Second horn came off the first doeling, one horn is coming of the second doeling, this is all going according to plan!


Yay!'  :stars: :leap: pics?? Hehe!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It's dark outside right now 

I'll be on later, gonna make dinner and watch a movie


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Excuses, excuses :roll:


----------



## emilieanne

Night guys! 
School tomorrow. 
Hope it goes better then today. 
Hope y'all have nice nights & days tomorrow ^.^


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Have a nice night  hope your day goes well tomorrow


----------



## emilieanne

Thanks skyla!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

.


----------



## NubianFan

where is everybody... :mecry:


----------



## NubianFan

oh well I guess I need to go to bed anyway night any lurkers out there


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Night Leslie

My internet decided to work again so that's why I'm back on


----------



## Emzi00

So my dad tore his Achilles tendon. He's going to have to have surgery this week :sigh:


----------



## nchen7

oh no Emma! how did he do that? will he be okay?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That really stinks Emma  hope it goes well!


----------



## nchen7

so, i'm wanting to vent a little bit....

my bf has a garden that does very well, and b/c he's trying to get ppl to grow their own food, he posts many pictures on fb. I also like to cook, bake and do fun things like soap, but I do those things b/c I like it, and I don't really want to go into it as a profession.... anyway, this morning, he posted a picture, and everyone on there wanted us to sell things/make things for them. I said, I don't sell stuff, but would be willing to barter. one girl, who grooms our dogs sometimes, goes "can I have 2 of those veggies and can you make me soap". what part of that was barter? sigh. 

to me, when someone says they're willing to barter, if you want what they're bartering, then you have to offer something of equal value! like "oh, I would love this, and I have these things/services I can offer in return". GAH! :hair:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha, so making waffles again D) and I made some a little 'crispy' hehe.. My sister said "is Laura coming for these ones too??" :ROFL: and then Julie says "Skyla, your gonna make us fat!" Hahah!!! Kids :roll:


----------



## ksalvagno

Unfortunately people don't want to have to work for things anymore. Probably be easiest to say you don't sell anything.

I bet a lot of people don't even know what barter means.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nchen7 said:


> so, i'm wanting to vent a little bit.... my bf has a garden that does very well, and b/c he's trying to get ppl to grow their own food, he posts many pictures on fb. I also like to cook, bake and do fun things like soap, but I do those things b/c I like it, and I don't really want to go into it as a profession.... anyway, this morning, he posted a picture, and everyone on there wanted us to sell things/make things for them. I said, I don't sell stuff, but would be willing to barter. one girl, who grooms our dogs sometimes, goes "can I have 2 of those veggies and can you make me soap". what part of that was barter? sigh. to me, when someone says they're willing to barter, if you want what they're bartering, then you have to offer something of equal value! like "oh, I would love this, and I have these things/services I can offer in return". GAH! :hair:


:hug: that's aggravating! Sorry 'bout that :/


----------



## NubianFan

nchen7 said:


> so, i'm wanting to vent a little bit....
> 
> my bf has a garden that does very well, and b/c he's trying to get ppl to grow their own food, he posts many pictures on fb. I also like to cook, bake and do fun things like soap, but I do those things b/c I like it, and I don't really want to go into it as a profession.... anyway, this morning, he posted a picture, and everyone on there wanted us to sell things/make things for them. I said, I don't sell stuff, but would be willing to barter. one girl, who grooms our dogs sometimes, goes "can I have 2 of those veggies and can you make me soap". what part of that was barter? sigh.
> 
> to me, when someone says they're willing to barter, if you want what they're bartering, then you have to offer something of equal value! like "oh, I would love this, and I have these things/services I can offer in return". GAH! :hair:


Tell her you would be willing to do that if she will groom ypur dog as trade.


----------



## nchen7

Skyla, i'll give you soap if you make me waffles!!!!

I know! I love bartering! world was a better place when ppl bartered. now all ppl want to do is just buy stuff. so annoying. I have told them I don't sell. I have decided that if someone's not going to offer me up something for BARTER, I will ignore your request for goods!


----------



## nchen7

NubianFan said:


> Tell her you would be willing to do that if she will groom ypur dog as trade.


yes, I have thought of that. BUT I was the first one to say "I am willing to barter" and all she did was ask for stuff....a little presumptuous imo....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nchen7 said:


> Skyla, i'll give you soap if you make me waffles!!!! I know! I love bartering! world was a better place when ppl bartered. now all ppl want to do is just buy stuff. so annoying. I have told them I don't sell. I have decided that if someone's not going to offer me up something for BARTER, I will ignore your request for goods!


Haha! Sounds good to me! But I don't think they would be any good by the time they got to you! Lol!


----------



## nchen7

hrmmm......details..... lol


----------



## NubianFan

She may not know what barter means but might know what a trade means. Also you can always just say no. I do know my dad gardens and people tend to think that he should just give them stuff. I guess they think it is free to us becsuse it is growing. But by the time dad buys seed or sets, fertilizer, gas for tilker and tractor, and his time those vegetables are rather expensive. One neighbor has given is catfish in trade and another would let us have their concrete products at less than wholesale. But most of the others just seemed to expect it given to them.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It's crazy what people expect these days :roll:


----------



## nchen7

oy, I know!

anyway, how is everyone today?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol. I'm good here


----------



## NubianFan

I had a guy from work ask me to give him some firewood. That honestly made me mad. Especially considering my house is all electric so the firewood is mom.and dads and he knows my dad is 82 and how sick he was not that long ago. Dad used to cut his own wood but he isnt really able to do that anymore so he buys slabs. I told this 32 year old from work to buy his own slabs. That just made me mad the nerve of him asking that. He can buy slabs or get a chainsaw ans cut his own wood and not mooch off my 82 year old daddy. They sure dont make men like they used to...


----------



## nchen7

that's not a man. a real man would cut his own wood, then offer to give YOU some for your parents!

oh, and apparently Barbados is the 6th most educated country in the world, and literacy rate is SUPPOSED to be about 95% (I really don't believe those stats....), so I would presume this person would understand what barter meant.......


----------



## ksalvagno

Entitlement has run rampant through this country and the world. Why people feel everything should be given to them is beyond me. DH & I work hard for everything we have and are very thankful for what we have.


----------



## nchen7

i hear you Karen. I feel the same way.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yep... Same here...


Looking at a new indoor hay feeder  so excited!


----------



## nchen7

oohh! any good feeders?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

This is the one I'm looking at now  emailed them about it... Looks like in gonna get it 
(The one sided one) it's a steal for only $50!

http://nh.craigslist.org/grd/4157167915.html


----------



## nchen7

oh nice! are you going to put a top on so they don't climb into the feeder?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

And would like this one for my does (the 8ft feeder without the pan)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nchen7 said:


> oh nice! are you going to put a top on so they don't climb into the feeder?


Yah, me and my dad are going to do something so they can't get into it lol!


----------



## nchen7

did you see the futon frame picture I posted earlier that was made into a feeder?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hello everyone  Just popping in for a min.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nchen7 said:


> did you see the futon frame picture I posted earlier that was made into a feeder?


Yah I think I did see that.. Will have to find it again.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> Hello everyone  Just popping in for a min.


Hey Sydney :wave:


----------



## Scottyhorse

How are you, Skyla?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Good  
Getting ready for work 

You?


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Good
> Getting ready for work
> 
> You?


I'm good  Just looking at Christmas gift ideas for my brother  Christmas is a bid deal in our family  We don't throw a giant celebration or anything, but it is still a big deal  Last year we had a got in our living room for 40 days (and through Christmas!) after she had her C-Section and was SUPER sick. So she had to live inside  She liked eating the Christmas tree :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's cool  
I gotta get going on finding gifts too.. :/


----------



## Scottyhorse

He's hard to find something for because he is so weird! Last year I got him a hissing roach


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh that's gross!  I'm gonna get my brother some Legos.. Doll dresses for the girls.. Candles for mom... A book and CD for friend.. And not sure about my dad yet.. 

Plus my SS... Maybe I won't do the SS this year... *sigh* I don't know!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Do the SS!


----------



## nchen7

ugh...Christmas here is the worst. it's impossible to find anything. i'm travelling this weekend, so be sure i'll be Christmas shopping then. so I have a total of about 2.5 days to do all my shopping. and this year includes my mom and brother who are visiting. what do 16 yr old boys like to get? sigh


----------



## Scottyhorse

nchen7 said:


> what do 16 yr old boys like to get? sigh


Hmm, a girlfriend


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Video games, gift cards, hoodies, stuff like that. Then again, it depends on the boy


----------



## nchen7

think he has one already (gf). ugh...i'll figure something out......


----------



## Scottyhorse

Umm a hat? Lol.


----------



## nchen7

LOL! i'll just....give him soap or something. he's a teenage boy...he's probably stinky, right???


----------



## Scottyhorse

How about something to put in his shoes so they don't stink, and some deodorant!


----------



## Scottyhorse

So, I am thinking about breeding my Boer doe to my Pygmy buck next month.... Curious to see what the kids would look like!! Also, I don't have a Boer buck (nor do I want one  ) and I am already having one of my does going on a date so I don't want to spend more on that...


----------



## nchen7

exciting!!! those kids would be SOOO cute!


----------



## Texaslass

nchen7 said:


> ugh...Christmas here is the worst. it's impossible to find anything. i'm travelling this weekend, so be sure i'll be Christmas shopping then. so I have a total of about 2.5 days to do all my shopping. and this year includes my mom and brother who are visiting. what do 16 yr old boys like to get? sigh


Weapons! :lol: knives, guns, etc.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Texaslass said:


> Weapons! :lol: knives, guns, etc.


That's what _I _would want :lol: I really want to learn how to use throwing knives!


----------



## Scottyhorse

nchen7 said:


> exciting!!! those kids would be SOOO cute!


Yeah I'm thinking so. Would be good possible butcher candidates for someone or great pets of course


----------



## Texaslass

Scottyhorse said:


> That's what I would want :lol: I really want to learn how to use throwing knives!


Me too!  all of my siblings and me would want that, lol. I actually have two throwing knives, I just don't practice enough, so I'm terrible with them. :/


----------



## nchen7

uhh...he's not into throwing knives.. more like music and stuff. i'll figure something out....


----------



## Scottyhorse

nchen7 said:


> uhh...he's not into throwing knives.. more like music and stuff. i'll figure something out....


Gift card to iTunes maybe?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Texaslass said:


> Me too!  all of my siblings and me would want that, lol. I actually have two throwing knives, I just don't practice enough, so I'm terrible with them. :/


If I ever learn to use throwing knives, I will be all set! I can shoot a bow, and a whole lot of guns. I think throwing knives would be the icing on the cake


----------



## nchen7

i'd like to learn how to shoot more guns. I've only been to the gun range once. it was fun!


----------



## Scottyhorse

nchen7 said:


> i'd like to learn how to shoot more guns. I've only been to the gun range once. it was fun!


I love shooting!

On a side not, it got below freezing last night! When I went out to do chores this morning at about 7:30, it was 32 degrees! Brrrr!!!


----------



## emilieanne

Workin on my website soon ^.^


----------



## NubianFan

Texaslass said:


> Me too!  all of my siblings and me would want that, lol. I actually have two throwing knives, I just don't practice enough, so I'm terrible with them. :/


 This absolutely shocks me,... I can't imagine you throwing knives!
And why are we all shooting and throwing knives anyway, did someone make fun or our goats or our hairstyles or our pjs or something like that?


----------



## Scottyhorse

emilieanne said:


> Workin on my website soon ^.^


Cool!  What's your herdname/website gunna be called?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, one of my aunts was a sharp shooter, and the other was a kung fu master :lol: Maybe that's why I'm violent :lol:


Got my stuff ordered


----------



## NubianFan

Nah it's the hairstyle, the goats, and the pj's making you violent.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I dont wear pj's, I sleep in jeans and a t-shirt :lol: And I don't think its the hairstyle.... but it could be the goats :chin::lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I dont wear pj's, I sleep in jeans and a t-shirt :lol: And I don't think its the hairstyle.... but it could be the goats :chin::lol:


Good grief I thought my daughter was the only person who sleeps in jeans... HOW do y'all DO that....


----------



## NubianFan

And... if I fell asleep do you think anybody would notice.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well, one of my aunts was a sharp shooter, and the other was a kung fu master :lol: Maybe that's why I'm violent :lol:
> 
> Got my stuff ordered


:ROFL: My brother is probably thankful that we don't live by each other! With our violent tenancies combined, he would want to hide in a hole :slapfloor:
I try to refrain from from posting those things on here though... lol


----------



## Scottyhorse

I sleep in jeans sometimes too :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: Well I cant sleep in jeans that have buttons on the back pockets, because it's not comfortable, and it makes a scratchy sound. But other than that, I sleep quite well. I even sleep with my wallet in my back pocket, along with my roll of tape, pocket knife, chap stick and lighter in the front pockets ! I want to be ready at a moments notice if I have to get up early! :lol:

.... I also tend to sleep on my face a lot....


----------



## Texaslass

NubianFan said:


> This absolutely shocks me,... I can't imagine you throwing knives!
> And why are we all shooting and throwing knives anyway, did someone make fun or our goats or our hairstyles or our pjs or something like that?


What?!! Wonder why? :lol: no I love weapons!  I don't have a bow yet, but I want one soo bad; I'm thinking I'm going to make me one out of PVC pipe (you can you know!) and there's nowhere to shoot guns around here or I would be an expert by now!


----------



## NubianFan

You don't even wanna know what I sleep in, I am princess and the pea when it comes to sleep everything has to be just so. I have to have my down pillows, I have to be flat out on a comfortable bed, I can't sleep in cars or on couches, I have to have at the bare minimum a sheet to cover up with, I have to have a fan blowing on me and I have to have a very specific type of nightgown...


----------



## Texaslass

:laugh:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:ROFL: I guess I'm just not picky when it comes to how I sleep! My mom though, can't sleep with even a wrinkle in the sheets! 

I like weapons as well (bet that doesnt suprise anyone :laugh I'm a dead aim with anything, even a pebble :lol:


----------



## emilieanne

Scottyhorse said:


> Cool!  What's your herdname/website gunna be called?


It's already published. 
It's tipsytfarm.weebly.com

If you have any suggestions, let me know!!


----------



## NubianFan

I like weapons I have a 243 at the foot of my bed right now, I just can't imagine Sarah throwing knives....


----------



## Texaslass

NubianFan said:


> I like weapons I have a 243 at the foot of my bed right now, I just can't imagine Sarah throwing knives....


Now I'm worrying that you picture me in a pink dress and ringlets or something, sheesh!  am I that wimpy sounding?!


----------



## NubianFan

No, I don't think of you as wimpy at all, just never thought of you as interested in weaponry. You are obviously rugged to care for the goats and the farm as you do. I guess I have just never heard you mention it. I actually picture you tall and thin with long dark hair, blue jeans and long sleeved white Henley shirt with a brown vest and matching brown work boots.... don't ask me why I picture you that way but that is how I picture you. LOL


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

SO here is all of what I bought:

10 lambar nipple
10 lambar tubes
1 lambar tube cleaning brush
1 bottle of Biomycin
1 six quart stainless steel pail
6 lamb nipples
5 pritchard nipples
1 thermometer
1 bottle of betadine surgical scrub
1 one pound tub of udder balm
1 new weight tape
1 box of 100 milk filters
1 bag od 20 CIDR's
1 CIDR applicator
1 small thing of OB stuff for the cidr's
2- 200ml bottles of Baycox


I think I'm good to go for a while, don't need anything else that I can thing of...

Moon and Clarice havent been in heat since they were bred, so I think I can assume that they are bred, still too early to tell on Gracie, and Babette is going to need luted again then I'm going to use a CIDR on her and Peeps along with some PG600.


----------



## Texaslass

:ROFL: oh, that's great! LOL! Not quite, though I like the clothes, just make the shirt green or blue.  I don't look good in white.
I am flattered, though, you paint a nice picture.


----------



## Scottyhorse

emilieanne said:


> It's already published.
> It's tipsytfarm.weebly.com
> 
> If you have any suggestions, let me know!!


I think it's looking great so far


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Texaslass said:


> Now I'm worrying that you picture me in a pink dress and ringlets or something, sheesh!  am I that wimpy sounding?!


Well, how I pictured you is in a blue longsleeved amish dress sort of ensemble, long brown hair, rather straight hair, skinny, tall, brown/hazel eyes, maybe muck boots. 
That's just how I picture you, sorry if I'm dead wrong :shrug:


----------



## NubianFan

This is pretty much the outfit I picture only the jeans a little wider legged, the shirt a white Henley and the boots more rugged worn work boots, and the vest a smidge larger.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I think Annie is still in heat! Her vulva has been poofy for almost a week now. Last time she was in heat her vulva was all puffy for a while. I just caught her harassing (  ) the other does, so I may put her in with Napoleon. (That's our Pygmy buck) 

Do you guys think I should breed her to the Pygmy? She's a Boer.


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well, how I pictured you is in a blue longsleeved amish dress sort of ensemble, long brown hair, rather straight hair, skinny, tall, brown/hazel eyes, maybe muck boots.
> That's just how I picture you, sorry if I'm dead wrong :shrug:


:ROFL: yep, dead wrong!!  hold on a sec...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sure, go ahead and breed her, if she's big enough, Pygmy kids would probably be a breeze for her since it would be her first freshening and they'd be tiny


----------



## NubianFan

Red hair and green eyes? That is my other thought


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Texaslass said:


> :ROFL: yep, dead wrong!!  hold on a sec...


Well, I could have said the complete opposite, would that have been better :ROFL:

Ok, waiting.... *taps foot*


----------



## Scottyhorse

How do you guys imagine me? Just curious.. LOL

Lacie, I was thinking a Pygmy would be a good choice for her, because she is fairly narrow built, and if I found a Boer buck for stud service, I would be worried they would be too wide framed to deliver easily. I think the Pygmy kids would be easier to deal with, because she still acts like a baby herself!  She's 9 months old. I'll go let her in with the buck later and see what happens I guess.


----------



## NubianFan

That's hilarious, this is a cool game let me see if I can describe how I see Lacie in my head...
I have always thought Lacie had long blonde curly hair, fairly slim but shapely, I also thought Lacie was tall around 5'7" . I picture Lacie in old beat up cowboy style work boots with the tops folded down from wear , eighties tight legged stone washed pale blue jeans, some sort of t shirt but can't see it cause she wears a sweater, or hoodie, or trenchcoat all the time cuz she is cold natured.


----------



## NubianFan

Well Sydney I think I have seen a pic of you so it is sort of cheating.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Here's the Pygmy buck after he was shaved this summer (which he was MAD about!)


----------



## NubianFan

He looks mad, he looks like he is saying just wait til I get ahold of those clippers....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yes, I'd be worried on using a boer buck for her too, I had WAY to many large birth kids this year from my buck, mature does could hardly handle the kids.

Hmm... Well, I picture you as a medium blonde, medium length hair, average height, fairly skinny, blue jeans, tennis shoes or sneakers, maybe a light blue zip up sweater, green or blue eyes, and maybe freckles? :lol: I just know that thats gonna be way off! Sorry


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> That's hilarious, this is a cool game let me see if I can describe how I see Lacie in my head...
> I have always thought Lacie had long blonde curly hair, fairly slim but shapely, I also thought Lacie was tall around 5'7" . I picture Lacie in old beat up cowboy style work boots with the tops folded down from wear , eighties tight legged stone washed pale blue jeans, some sort of t shirt but can't see it cause she wears a sweater, or hoodie, or trenchcoat all the time cuz she is cold natured.


 *gasp* You're very close!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Yes, I'd be worried on using a boer buck for her too, I had WAY to many large birth kids this year from my buck, mature does could hardly handle the kids.
> 
> Hmm... Well, I picture you as a medium blonde, medium length hair, average height, fairly skinny, blue jeans, tennis shoes or sneakers, maybe a light blue zip up sweater, green or blue eyes, and maybe freckles? :lol: I just know that thats gonna be way off! Sorry


Well sorta close :lol: I have red hair, medium length, average height, average weight (not according to everyone else, they all say I'm skinny  ) I wear jeans, boots (love boots) green/blue eyes, no freckles. Haha.


----------



## NubianFan

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Yes, I'd be worried on using a boer buck for her too, I had WAY to many large birth kids this year from my buck, mature does could hardly handle the kids.
> 
> Hmm... Well, I picture you as a medium blonde, medium length hair, average height, fairly skinny, blue jeans, tennis shoes or sneakers, maybe a light blue zip up sweater, green or blue eyes, and maybe freckles? :lol: I just know that thats gonna be way off! Sorry


Is this for me or Sydney>


----------



## Texaslass

Sorry, this is taking a bit longer than I thought. Might be a few more minutes. 
Leslie, I did PM you.


----------



## Scottyhorse

NubianFan said:


> That's hilarious, this is a cool game let me see if I can describe how I see Lacie in my head...
> I have always thought Lacie had long blonde curly hair, fairly slim but shapely, I also thought Lacie was tall around 5'7" . I picture Lacie in old beat up cowboy style work boots with the tops folded down from wear , eighties tight legged stone washed pale blue jeans, some sort of t shirt but can't see it cause she wears a sweater, or hoodie, or trenchcoat all the time cuz she is cold natured.


That's how I picture her too :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> Is this for me or Sydney>


That was for Sydney, I'm getting to you


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> *gasp* You're very close!


That's about how I pictured you too, only with dark brown or black hair.


----------



## NubianFan

Texaslass said:


> Sorry, this is taking a bit longer than I thought. Might be a few more minutes.
> Leslie, I did PM you.


 Yeah I saw it and replied.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ok Leslie, I picture you to have long straight redish brown hair, medium set, fairly tall about 5'6", hazel eyes, either in a nightgown or in dark wash jeans, a blouse, and maybe some reading glasses, and for the heck of it, I think you have acrylic nails.

Forgot the shoes, hmmm, tennis shoes or flat bottomed shoes?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Leslie this is how I picture you:
About 5'6", average weight, round face with shoulder length tight curly hair, medium brown. You wear nightgowns around the house (  ) and out and about you wear tennis shoes, bootcut jeans, a t-shirt, and a pink/purple windbreaker. Brown eyes. Did I get it? Lol.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Texaslass said:


> What?!! Wonder why? :lol: no I love weapons!  I don't have a bow yet, but I want one soo bad; I'm thinking I'm going to make me one out of PVC pipe (you can you know!) and there's nowhere to shoot guns around here or I would be an expert by now!


I have a bow  and I ABSOLUTELY LOVE IT!


----------



## NubianFan

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Ok Leslie, I picture you to have long straight redish brown hair, medium set, fairly tall about 5'6", hazel eyes, either in a nightgown or in dark wash jeans, a blouse, and maybe some reading glasses, and for the heck of it, I think you have acrylic nails.


 You got some things dead on and some wrong. I have never had acrylic nails in my life. I won't say more til a few of the others weight in...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That's so funny you all think the same way! Whenever Emma rolls in around here I'll have to ask her too


----------



## NubianFan

Scottyhorse said:


> Leslie this is how I picture you:
> About 5'6", average weight, round face with shoulder length tight curly hair, medium brown. You wear nightgowns around the house (  ) and out and about you wear tennis shoes, bootcut jeans, a t-shirt, and a pink/purple windbreaker. Brown eyes. Did I get it? Lol.


 You got the nightgowns right and sometimes I wear bootcut jeans. The rest way off...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Texaslass said:


> How I think I look...
> 
> View attachment 43806
> 
> 
> How I actually look (sort of, I need new clothes)
> 
> View attachment 43810
> 
> 
> How society and Lacie think I look....
> 
> View attachment 43802
> 
> 
> I'm not giving out a full description, if you want that I'll PM you.


These second picture is more or less what I thought you wore.


----------



## Texaslass

Whoa, forget the captions, they're all messed up!!


----------



## Scottyhorse

NubianFan said:


> You got the nightgowns right and sometimes I wear bootcut jeans. The rest way off...


Well... I gave it a try. :shrug:


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> These second picture is more or less what I thought you wore.


That's embarrassing, Lacie! 

I told y'all we are Christians, not Amish!! There is a world of difference!!


----------



## NubianFan

I knew you weren't Amish, the Amish wouldn't be on a computer. You could be Mennonite, but I kind of doubt that too.


----------



## Texaslass

Okay first pic and last 3 are the ones of how I really *try* to dress, 3, 4, 5, and 6 are how I imagine myself.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, I know that, but from the pictures of you're goats set up (you said you're sister was holding them) but the dress/skirt that she was wearing reminded me of that style of clothing, so I figured thats what you wore to. Sorry :hug:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Hey what do y'all think I look like???


----------



## Texaslass

Um, no..... We are just Christian! We are homeschooled, and don't go to church. Otherwise, we are normal, sane human beings. We're just not mainstream, that's all.


----------



## NubianFan

I've seen you!!


----------



## Scottyhorse

I always wear jeans, usually boot cut, sometimes skinny jeans. I always wear boots. I wear plain t-shirts, neutral colors, or longsleeve shirts. Sometimes I will wear a plaid flannel over the top.. I also like jackets, and I like to layer. If I am going out in public (lol!!!) I go for a military inspired look I guess. :shrug: Hahaha.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

littlegoatgirl said:


> Hey what do y'all think I look like???


Long brown hair, skinny, tall, shorts, jersey type shirt?


----------



## NubianFan

Ok how do you picture me Sarah... if you do


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Lol, I know that, but from the pictures of you're goats set up (you said you're sister was holding them) but the dress/skirt that she was wearing reminded me of that style of clothing, so I figured thats what you wore to. Sorry :hug:


I think that might've been me in one of them.... But we usually wear denim skirts and the like, tired skirts, t shirts, sometimes pants, I mean, we don't exactly go by any hard and fast rules here.  
We just try to be fairly modest, not like, Muslim/Amish kind of modest either, just not skin tight clothes or plunging necklines, you know?
Personally, I would love to wear medieval dresses all the time.  I do actually have one...


----------



## Scottyhorse

littlegoatgirl said:


> Hey what do y'all think I look like???


Hmm. Long straight hair, brown/blonde. Tall, skinny, green eyes. You wear simple clothes. T-shirts and jeans, or baggy baskitball shorts. And you wear tennis shoes.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Texaslass said:


> I think that might've been me in one of them.... But we usually wear denim skirts and the like, tired skirts, t shirts, sometimes pants, I mean, we don't exactly go by any hard and fast rules here.
> We just try to be fairly modest, not like, Muslim/Amish kind of modest either, just not skin tight clothes or plunging necklines, you know?
> Personally, I would love to wear medieval dresses all the time.  I do actually have one...


I think your style is neat and pretty  I wouldn't wear it, but I don't wear skirts!  The medieval look is really neat too!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sarah (michigan one ) What do you think I look like?


----------



## Texaslass

Leslie- I don't have a very clear picture if you idk why.....long straight brown hair, sneakers, roundish, pretty face, blue eyes? Lol, I really don't know. 

Sarah- medium length brown or blonde hair, maybe in a ponytail, shorts, cowboy boots, or else jeans and neon sneakers, thin and energetic. :shrug: idk lol


----------



## Scottyhorse

Alright everyone, I'm gunna go for a bit. Going to see if a goat wants to make some babies  :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Scottyhorse said:


> I think your style is neat and pretty  I wouldn't wear it, but I don't wear skirts!  The medieval look is really neat too!


Thanks! I like military stuff too.  I LOVE combat boots! if I wore pants a lot, I would like stuff like this :


----------



## Texaslass

Did I scare y'all away? :tears:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Long brown hair, skinny, tall, shorts, jersey type shirt?


Mostly right except my hair is blondish/reddish/brownish... But in the winter it's mostly brown with a hint of red.... And my clothes depends in the day... Normally athletic shorts and a T-Shirt, but other days I go with my good ole jeans and boots


----------



## NubianFan

I have board straight hair it doesn't have the slightest bit of wave, it is I guess you would say medium to dark brown


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Scottyhorse said:


> Hmm. Long straight hair, brown/blonde. Tall, skinny, green eyes. You wear simple clothes. T-shirts and jeans, or baggy baskitball shorts. And you wear tennis shoes.


Wow. That's like, dead on. Except blue/green/gray eyes... They change color :lol:

But seriously, that's like spot on!


----------



## Texaslass

My favorite color is green too!

P.S. Lacie: I have mentioned watching movies quite a few times, now when's the last time you encountered an Amish or Mennonite person that watches movies??  I thought it was obvious we weren't if only cause of that.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Sarah (michigan one ) What do you think I look like?


Hmm... Mid length curly ish blonde/brownish hair, blue eyes... You're about average weight, 5'7" and wear simple clothes. Jeans, tshirt or flannel shirts, and muck boots. But you never see your tshirts because you're wearing a gray hoodie over it, nothing on it....


----------



## nchen7

this is a fun game, except I have my pic in my avatar!.....


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Texaslass said:


> Leslie- I don't have a very clear picture if you idk why.....long straight brown hair, sneakers, roundish, pretty face, blue eyes? Lol, I really don't know.
> 
> Sarah- medium length brown or blonde hair, maybe in a ponytail, shorts, cowboy boots, or else jeans and neon sneakers, thin and energetic. :shrug: idk lol


That's good Sarah!!! My hairs always, always ALWAYS in a ponytail unless I have it in a braid/braids... I only wear it down on special occasions... VERY special occasions! :laugh:


----------



## NubianFan

LOL yeah pretty easy to guess what you look like! I have seen pics of Jill, Sarah, Emma, Emilie, and Sydney (I think) so there are some I can't participate on.....


----------



## Scottyhorse

littlegoatgirl said:


> Wow. That's like, dead on. Except blue/green/gray eyes... They change color :lol:
> 
> But seriously, that's like spot on!


Lol!!! Ok, now you need to imagine me leaning my head towards you, with a squinty smile, tapping me head.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Oh and my hair has a wave that's a little annoying.... It also has an insane friziness when it's humid


----------



## littlegoatgirl

NubianFan said:


> LOL yeah pretty easy to guess what you look like! I have seen pics of Jill, Sarah, Emma, Emilie, and Sydney (I think) so there are some I can't participate on.....


Wait me?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Scottyhorse said:


> Lol!!! Ok, now you need to imagine me leaning my head towards you, with a squinty smile, tapping me head.


Hahahaha :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> How do you guys imagine me? Just curious..


Me too! I wanna know what y'all think of me!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Well Annie did not want anything to do with the buck  Apparently she is just one of those does who always have a puffy pooch? Guess all the does will get bred at the same time next month! That'll be fun to have a baby explosion next year all at the same time. Never had more than one doe kid in one year! Well last year we had two but one was in september, and one was in febuary. So that doesn't really count. I guess I should say I have never had more than one set of kids at a time.


----------



## NubianFan

Yeah wasn't that you in shorts in that one avatar pic where you were sitting down?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

NubianFan said:


> Yeah wasn't that you in shorts in that one avatar pic where you were sitting down?


Ohhhhh right yeah haha


----------



## NubianFan

You weren't supposed to slip up on my Skyla, I was gonna delete that post and have you guess... ding dingit.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Dele at what Leslie? I got lazy on the last few pages  lol!


----------



## NubianFan

Well don't look and describe your mental picture of me then go back and read it.... LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ummm... Not very tall... Long, straight brunet/reddish hair.. Freckles... Uhh... Idk I'm no good at this! Lol! Oh, and brown eyes  lol!!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Any ideas for putting weight on my doe fairly quickly? I would like to breed her in a few weeks, but she is too thin to me. If you put your hand on her rib cage you can feel ribs.


----------



## NubianFan

Now go to page 650 and read what I posted about what I actually look like.


----------



## NubianFan

I am sooooo sleepy......


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I was a little off  :laugh:


So what do y'all think I look like??


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I was a little off  :laugh:
> 
> So what do y'all think I look like??


about 5 foot 7, skinny, long dirty blond hair. Brown eyes. Plain, pretty facial features. Wear PJ pants at home, jeans out and about. Plain t-shirts. Am I close?


----------



## Scottyhorse

She is also getting 1.5 teaspoons of Sunflower oil a day in her grain, each tsp has 14 grams of fat in it.


----------



## NubianFan

You are tall I think about 5'9" Slim, with long dark brown hair and a big yellow smiley face for a head...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> a big yellow smiley face for a head...


:ROFL: hahah!!! :slapfloor: I forgot about that picture!! Haha!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> about 5 foot 7, skinny, long dirty blond hair. Brown eyes. Plain, pretty facial features. Wear PJ pants at home, jeans out and about. Plain t-shirts. Am I close?


Yep.. Just I have darkish brown hair with faint blonde/goldish and red highlights when the light hits it right.. And I wear my PJs anywhere and everywhere  lol! But mostly jeans if I go out  :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

And I honestly don't know how tall I am... I'm kinda short though lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Me and a Nigie doe... And me and a small yearling LaMancha doe lol not very tall lol


----------



## Scottyhorse

I am going to go grain the girls... Be back in a little bit


----------



## NubianFan

You looked tall on the horse, maybe it was a short horse LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No that was a BIG horse! Like 17 hands! Idk why I looked tall... :shrug: the angle maybe... I'm a shortie :laugh: lol


----------



## NubianFan

probably the angle, I am going to go take a bath then watch a m vie with my daughter ttyt


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ttyl


----------



## Scottyhorse

Today was the first grain feeding in a long while that didn't have purina grain in it! Was 2 cups Animax (same as calf manna, but a bit better) and 2 cups rolled oats. I would like to add sprouted barely soon too. I added 2 tsp on Sunflower oil. Each tsp has 14 grams of fat so hopefully that fattens them up  My picky doe ate about the same (about 1/2 of her grain) the skinny skinny one (raised triplets without grain) at all but a little bit (which is weird, because usually she eats it all plus extra) and my Boer doe ate all of hers (which she never has.) So I guess it went alright? Hope this is enough protein for them. Oh yeah and I farted while they were eating and they all jumped out of their skin :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> That's so funny you all think the same way! Whenever Emma rolls in around here I'll have to ask her too


 Ask me what? :lol: Sorry, I'm a bit slow tonight


----------



## Emzi00

So, school dance was tonight.. My hair wouldn't hold a curl, even after I spent hours learning how to use the iron :lol: I don't ever curl my hair  Even with hair spray, my hair was straightish half way through the dance :hair:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well that's annoying!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> So, school dance was tonight.. My hair wouldn't hold a curl, even after I spent hours learning how to use the iron :lol: I don't ever curl my hair  Even with hair spray, my hair was straightish half way through the dance :hair:


That is how my hair is, too. How did the dance go? Dance with any cute guys?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> Ask me what? :lol: Sorry, I'm a bit slow tonight


What you think Lacie looks like.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Scottyhorse said:


> That is how my hair is, too. How did the dance go? Dance with any cute guys?


Awkward...


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Awkward...


Hehe.... We're always talkin' about stuff like that in here!


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> That is how my hair is, too. How did the dance go? Dance with any cute guys?


The dance went okay  Hehe, no  I danced with my friends  :laugh: They played the fox song :ROFL: It was awesome... I knew all the words


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> What you think Lacie looks like.


Oh... that makes sense! What I think Lacie looks like... onder:

Okay, relatively tall, long thick curly hair that's, right now, black and orange. Whitewash jeans, t-shirt, either a hoodie or her criminal coat, boots... idk...


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Scottyhorse said:


> Hehe.... We're always talkin' about stuff like that in here!


Ok... time for a subject change.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> The dance went okay  Hehe, no  I danced with my friends  :laugh: They played the fox song :ROFL: It was awesome... I knew all the words


T-t-the *twitch* f-f-fox *twitch* s-s-song? *twitching terribly at this point*


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Ok... time for a subject change.


:ROFL: Hehe


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> T-t-the *twitch* f-f-fox *twitch* s-s-song? *twitching terribly at this point*


Hehe, yes.  One girl dressed up as the fox


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> Hehe.... We're always talkin' about stuff like that in here!


Yah.. We are :roll: lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> The dance went okay  Hehe, no  I danced with my friends  :laugh: They played the fox song :ROFL: It was awesome... I knew all the words


ROFL!! Awesome! I wish I was there to sing it with you! Haha!


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Yah.. We are :roll: lol!


So how's Davey?  :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, I don't like that song! :lol: It's weird 

Ok, subject change..... onder: Hmmm, ok... hows the weather where you all live?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Hehe, yes.  One girl dressed up as the fox


Ok.. That's slightly scary! Haha!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Ok... time for a subject change.


:lol: :ROFL:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Lol, I don't like that song! :lol: It's weird
> 
> Ok, subject change..... onder: Hmmm, ok... hows the weather where you all live?


Too cold!! :snowlaugh: (<-- That's what the weather is doing to me, laughing!)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> So how's Davey?  :lol:


:wallbang: why?! :doh:

Idk.. Haven't talked to him in a while


----------



## NubianFan

That's because we are boy crazy....:crazy:
Hey Skyla the crush and I had a little bonding moment over the weekend... :shades:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Well... First snowy, then rainy, and now its dark so I can't tell.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> Too cold!!


Same here!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> That's because we are boy crazy....:crazy: Hey Skyla the crush and I had a little bonding moment over the weekend... :shades:


Oh yay!!  that's awesome!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> That's because we are boy crazy....:crazy:


:ROFL: Well, I'm not :lol:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Scottyhorse said:


> Too cold!! :snowlaugh: (<-- That's what the weather is doing to me, laughing!)


I agree!


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Lol, I don't like that song! :lol: It's weird
> 
> Ok, subject change..... onder: Hmmm, ok... hows the weather where you all live?


It is very weird! That's why I think it's awesome! :lol:
It's cold! Got me wearing sweaters  I love hoodie weather... I mean.. it's hoodie time all the time... just now... it more... weathery... ish..


----------



## Scottyhorse

NubianFan said:


> That's because we are boy crazy....:crazy:
> Hey Skyla the crush and I had a little bonding moment over the weekend... :shades:


Well what happened?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> It is very weird! That's why I think it's awesome! :lol: It's cold! Got me wearing sweaters  I love hoodie weather... I mean.. it's hoodie time all the time... just now... it more... weathery... ish..


:ROFL: :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Well... First snowy, then rainy, and now its dark so I can't tell.


Sounds like our weather, almost. I was supposed to snow, but it just rained like crazy and its really cold and windy, it stopped raining though. It's about 40 degrees outside, 6:40 pm


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :ROFL: Well, I'm not :lol:


Well, you have a husband! :ROFL:
Us single ladies got our eyes out.. :shades:


----------



## NubianFan

Just found out we have something really weird in common so that was kinda cool, can't tell you what because that might be a clue to identity. LOL


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

My current temperature is 32 degrees F. (I wish it was Celsius)


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Well, you have a husband! :ROFL:
> Us single ladies got our eyes out.. :shades:


Wathcing them like a hawk arent you all? :ROFL:

Meanwhile in California..... eating caramel apples


----------



## NubianFan

You need to see a doctor you have hypothermia!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Well, you have a husband! :ROFL: Us single ladies got our eyes out.. :shades:


:ROFL: agreed  hehe!


----------



## NubianFan

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Wathcing them like a hawk arent you all? :ROFL:
> 
> Meanwhile in California..... eating caramel apples


Watching them over my caramel apples.....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Just found out we have something really weird in common so that was kinda cool, can't tell you what because that might be a clue to identity. LOL


Oh come on!! *give puppy eyes*
Via PM?!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

NubianFan said:


> You need to see a doctor you have hypothermia!


Outside temp!!!! LOL (good one though)


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Too cold for me! My first set of Alpine kids for the season are going to be born in February! ! Why'd I do that?!?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Too cold for me! My first set of Alpine kids for the season are going to be born in February! ! Why'd I do that?!?


I did the same thing and am saying the same thing! ROFL!!


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Well, you have a husband! :ROFL:
> Us single ladies got our eyes out.. :shades:


Not this one; I don't really like guys at all.... Might have something to do with never being around them though. onder:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Soo... My mom didn't like the picture I had picked for my buck page banner thing... 

I thought it was cute and creative!


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Oh come on!! *give puppy eyes*
> Via PM?!


:tears: Me too? *bats eyes*


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> Not this one; I don't really like guys at all.... Might have something to do with never being around them though. onder:


Lol! I'm the same way.. Besides David of corse :laugh: *blushes*


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Just got the expected arrival date for my shipment from Jeffers, Nov. 6th! :GAAH: That's soooo far off! (not really, just really impatient!)


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Soo... My mom didn't like the picture I had picked for my buck page banner thing...
> 
> I thought it was cute and creative!


 Well, creative maybe, cute idk.... It's a bit.. personal, don't ya think? :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> So, school dance was tonight.. My hair wouldn't hold a curl, even after I spent hours learning how to use the iron :lol: I don't ever curl my hair  Even with hair spray, my hair was straightish half way through the dance :hair:


Did you dance with anyone?


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Lol! I'm the same way.. Besides David of corse :laugh: *blushes*


:laugh:


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> Not this one; I don't really like guys at all.... Might have something to do with never being around them though. onder:


What?!?!! Really???? There's nobody at all??


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Soo... My mom didn't like the picture I had picked for my buck page banner thing...
> 
> I thought it was cute and creative!


:laugh: I think it's funny


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Did you dance with anyone?


My one friend slow danced with me :laugh: It was fun


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Hehe, yes.  One girl dressed up as the fox


My class made up a dance to this for the talent show!!! We're all dressing up as our animal and our teacher is the fox :lol: awwww you should've danced with someone!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> So how's Davey?  :lol:


Yeaaaaaah! How's Davey?!??


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Slow danced! What? No swing dancing or anything like that? :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> Well, creative maybe, cute idk.... It's a bit.. personal, don't ya think? :lol:


Haha! I love it! I wish she would let me put it up! I have a row of does on the doe page :roll:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :laugh: I think it's funny


Why thank you!  now would you tell that to my mom?? :laugh:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> It is very weird! That's why I think it's awesome! :lol:
> It's cold! Got me wearing sweaters  I love hoodie weather... I mean.. it's hoodie time all the time... just now... it more... weathery... ish..


I LOVE fall because i love hoodie and jeans weather! It's awesome!


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> What?!?!! Really???? There's nobody at all??


Well, if yo u don't count movie crushes, I guess not... :shrug:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Slow danced! What? No swing dancing or anything like that? :lol:


Yes, slow danced  No guy would ever want to dance with me so I just went and danced with a friend.. and yes.. something like that.. :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Yeaaaaaah! How's Davey?!??


ROFL!! Y'all are awful! We are having a get together/pot luck/chilli fest thing here at my place next weekend so that will be a chance for us to talk and stuff


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Oh come on!! *give puppy eyes*
> Via PM?!


I want to know!


----------



## NubianFan

ok guys I am going to go to bed early have fun eating caramel apples and using them as a shield to hide behind while you watch people. LOL


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, well I'm off to make dinner and help with homework and all that garbage, so chat with you all tomorrow :wave:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Soo... My mom didn't like the picture I had picked for my buck page banner thing...
> 
> I thought it was cute and creative!


:ROFL: :laugh: :snowlaugh: :slapfloor: :lol:

Hahahaha it IS cute and creative but also sooooooooooooooo funny!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> My one friend slow danced with me :laugh: It was fun


Haha that's sounds fun haha


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> ok guys I am going to go to bed early have fun eating caramel apples and using them as a shield to hide behind while you watch people. LOL


LOL! Night Leslie


----------



## Emzi00

I'm headed to bed as well :wave:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> ROFL!! Y'all are awful! We are having a get together/pot luck/chilli fest thing here at my place next weekend so that will be a chance for us to talk and stuff


Oooooooooh!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Lol, well I'm off to make dinner and help with homework and all that garbage, so chat with you all tomorrow :wave:


:wave: talk to ya later Lacie


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Meanwhile in Michigan, I'm about to watch myself on TV!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> :ROFL: :laugh: :snowlaugh: :slapfloor: :lol: Hahahaha it IS cute and creative but also sooooooooooooooo funny!


I thought so too! Lol!

I have this one up instead.. (Cropped of corse so it fits..
I still like the other one WAY better!


----------



## Texaslass

Meanwhile in Texas, I'm going to bed.  Good night everyone! :wave:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> I'm headed to bed as well :wave:


You too?!?  y'all are leaving me!!

Night Emma  :hug:


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I thought so too! Lol!
> 
> I have this one up instead.. (Cropped of corse so it fits..
> I still like the other one WAY better!


I think this one is waaaaay funnier! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Oooooooooh!


Lol! :roll: my youth group will be there too  it's gonna be fun


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> Meanwhile in Texas, I'm going to bed.  Good night everyone! :wave:


Really?! Oye! Looks like it just Us Sara M... Lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> I think this one is waaaaay funnier! :lol:


I cropped the words out lol! I'll post the link when I get it published


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Anyone have any ideas for my Jr doe page???


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Baby goats in a bucket is always a good bet.  

So cute!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That is cute! But.. I don't have pictures of my babies in buckets... :/


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'm here! Skyla, why wouldn't your mom let you post that first banner on the website?


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Option 2: A baby goat with a bucket over his/her head!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha! Too cute!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Haha! Too cute!


That is awesome!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> I'm here! Skyla, why wouldn't your mom let you post that first banner on the website?


Yay! 

Cause she doesn't like it.. Idk.. Oh well.. When it officially becomes MY site (or I move out and rename my farm ect) it's going up lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Option 2: A baby goat with a bucket over his/her head!


I don't have any funny/cute baby pics like that lol!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Hmm... I am out of options. I do like the "proper goat anatomy". Super cute!  

I'll keep thinking...:think:


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Haha! Too cute!


I've had that on my computer for a while. So adorable!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Hmm... I am out of options. I do like the "proper goat anatomy". Super cute!   I'll keep thinking...:think:


Lol! I know..

I would LOVE something like I have on my Sr doe and buck page.. But can't find anything...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> I've had that on my computer for a while. So adorable!!


I know!! Love it!!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

I have a sheep whom the baby goats jump on when he is laying down, then when he stands up it is like a balancing game for the goat kids.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha! That's too funny!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Still trying to figure out a present for my brother... Hmm.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

If only I had a pic to share.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> Still trying to figure out a present for my brother... Hmm.


Lol! Fun fun!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

You could make a homemade version of this. I love it! 






It's super funny!


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Lol! Fun fun!


Yeah.. :roll:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> You could make a homemade version of this. I love it!  Video Link:
> 
> 
> 
> It's super funny!




I love that! It's adorable!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> Yeah.. :roll:


Lol!!


----------



## Scottyhorse

maybe I'll get him one of these! :slapfloor: JK.

http://www.vat19.com/dvds/creepy-animal-head-masks-horse-squirrel-pigeon-unicorn.cfm


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> maybe I'll get him one of these! :slapfloor: JK. http://www.vat19.com/dvds/creepy-animal-head-masks-horse-squirrel-pigeon-unicorn.cfm


:ROFL: :slapfloor: HAHAH!! Too funny!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I thought so too! Lol!
> 
> I have this one up instead.. (Cropped of corse so it fits..
> I still like the other one WAY better!


Haha that's cute too, and a little more appropriate... But I still think the other one's hilarious


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Haha that's cute too, and a little more appropriate... But I still think the other one's hilarious


Same here!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Just saw myself on TV multiple times... That. Was. Awesome.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Alright goodnight guys!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol!


Night :wave: I should head to bed too...


----------



## Scottyhorse

Think a collapsible shot glass would be appropriate for a 10 year old? :ROFL:


----------



## Scottyhorse

littlegoatgirl said:


> Just saw myself on TV multiple times... That. Was. Awesome.


What for??


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> Think a collapsible shot glass would be appropriate for a 10 year old? :ROFL:


Haha!!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Her school packaged 20000 meals for hungry kids (totally awesome)! I should hit the hay as well... see you!

Patrick


----------



## Scottyhorse

Night guys... Hopefully Jill or Lacie come on..


----------



## goathiker

I'll be here all the time soon. Still gotta shut the chicken door and clean up dinner. As soon as I tear myself away from in front of this heater...


----------



## Scottyhorse

Oh I know it's gotten so cold here too! Didn't get past 50 today!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey Jill.. Is sheep CL the same as goat CL?? Or can goats get it from sheep?


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, it dropped fast. I just hope I can finish getting my yards set up before the rain starts. I really should have started sooner. The chickens need moved too. Maybe we'll get snow this year. That would be kind of fun for 1/2 an hour.


----------



## goathiker

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Hey Jill.. Is sheep CL the same as goat CL?? Or can goats get it from sheep?


Yep, it's exactly the same. Part of why you should never buy your hay from farms that winter sheep on their fields.


----------



## ksalvagno

Jill - thanks for the gelatin/chicken broth suggestion. It worked like a charm.

What is involved with raw feeding of dogs. I have considered it before but it just seemed so overwhelmingly involved. Plus is it even worth it if you have to buy the meat from the store? Do they need all the different types of meat and organs and such for each meal?

I have enough on my plate so I probably shouldn't even be thinking about it but it runs across my mind every so often. I know the bagged dog food is bad for them but it does make it easy.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> Yep, it's exactly the same. Part of why you should never buy your hay from farms that winter sheep on their fields.


Thought so but was just curious  thanks


----------



## goathiker

I'm glad that worked for you Karen. Raw feeding is ridiculously easy. I'm going to shut the chickens in and then I'll write how I do it.


----------



## ksalvagno

Thanks!


----------



## goathiker

Okay, I have a bathroom sink that the water pressure is terrible in and everyone hates it so, I took over that for feeding the dogs. 
Monday thru Friday: we throw a whole chicken in the sink in the morning. We feed the dogs last thing at night. I cut off both wings and one leg, then divide the rest of the chicken in half lengthwise, splitting the breastbone and leaving the spine on the half that doesn't have a leg. Kayla: 5lbs and Shatzi 9lbs each get a wing. Sunny 22lbs gets the leg and the neck. Melvin 60lbs and Olive 120lbs each get a half. 
Saturday: They get their chicken, a pkg. of hearts shared out, and a paw sized piece of frozen liver. Each dog gets whatever size their paw is. 3 of mine will only eat liver if it is still mostly frozen. I use pork and beef liver mostly. 
Sunday: They get another food group. Pork, beef, rabbit, etc.
Morning they get a bit of milk and egg for breakfast. They get sliced raw potato, sliced carrot, celery, apple, pear, berries, etc. sparingly for treats. 

I hate feeding turkey. The bones are weird.


----------



## ksalvagno

Do you buy from the store or grow everything? How do you feel about the store meat? We haven't bought store meat in a few years.


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Okay, I have a bathroom sink that the water pressure is terrible in and everyone hates it so, I took over that for feeding the dogs.
> Monday thru Friday: we throw a whole chicken in the sink in the morning. We feed the dogs last thing at night. I cut off both wings and one leg, then divide the rest of the chicken in half lengthwise, splitting the breastbone and leaving the spine on the half that doesn't have a leg. Kayla: 5lbs and Shatzi 9lbs each get a wing. Sunny 22lbs gets the leg and the neck. Melvin 60lbs and Olive 120lbs each get a half.
> Saturday: They get their chicken, a pkg. of hearts shared out, and a paw sized piece of frozen liver. Each dog gets whatever size their paw is. 3 of mine will only eat liver if it is still mostly frozen. I use pork and beef liver mostly.
> Sunday: They get another food group. Pork, beef, rabbit, etc.
> Morning they get a bit of milk and egg for breakfast. They get sliced raw potato, sliced carrot, celery, apple, pear, berries, etc. sparingly for treats.
> 
> I hate feeding turkey. The bones are weird.


I bet your dogs are super healthy! How much does it cost per week to feed them like that?


----------



## ksalvagno

So that is all they get? And they aren't hungry?

Milk and eggs are enough in the morning?


----------



## goathiker

It costs about $30 per week.

Yes, they are eating out of the grocery store. I couldn't afford to raise 300 chickens for them. Just watch on the pkg. for "10% broth added for enhanced flavor". That means that they've added salt water to the meat. The pups don't need the extra salt. 
Another source is to run an ad wanting people's freezer burned meat, dogs don't care about that stuff. Rabbits would be easy to raise to add to their diet. See if the grocery stores will give you the past due meat for super cheap.


----------



## goathiker

No, they aren't hungry. There is an adjustment period. 

When you first start it's good to begin with chicken backs. The extra bone makes them feel fuller and it's easy to eat the bones. Another good thing is that raw fed tiny dogs don't get low blood sugar. During the adjustment period you may see hunger pukes for a week or so. Clear or yellowish liquid in small amounts. It's because their stomach acid has to adjust to the new food.


----------



## ksalvagno

My little dog, Jasmine, has very bad teeth and has a harder time chewing things. Will she have a problem chewing bone?


----------



## goathiker

She should be fine with chicken bones. They have a harder time chewing muscle meat from bigger animals. They don't chew things up real tiny anyway. Her teeth may get better too. My old boy's teeth look great for his age. They were much worse when he as kibble fed.


----------



## ksalvagno

So what would I do in the morning if I don't have goat milk and eggs?

It will be 2015 until I truly have a good supply of raw goat milk and we are getting chicks next spring so we won't have fresh eggs until later next year.

Thanks for all the info. I will have to check out chicken prices when I go to the store.


----------



## Scottyhorse

So Jill, I cut my goats off the Purina Noble goat today. My Boer doe got 3 cups oats, 2 cups calf manna. She ate all of it! She never does that! She would always get bored with it and dump it over then paw it around with her feet. Haha. Betty ate all hers (2 cups calf manna, 2 cups oats) and my other Nigerian ate half hers which is normal. They each got 2 tsp of the Sunflower oil. Each teaspoon has 14 grams of fat. Too much? Hope to get the barely soon.


----------



## goathiker

You don't need to worry about the milk and eggs they are just extra anyway. The meat provides everything that they need. Mine only get them when I have extra in the kitchen or the freezer needs rotated.


----------



## goathiker

That sounds good Sidney. 
With the one doe that won't eat, you could see if she eats better with less manna added. She may like the oats well enough that she'll eat extra of them.


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> That sounds good Sidney.
> With the one doe that won't eat, you could see if she eats better with less manna added. She may like the oats well enough that she'll eat extra of them.


I will have to try that tomorrow. She is just super picky!! It's insane. Good think she's cute   Am I giving them too much Sunflower oil? I am mostly concerned about the newest Nigerian doe. She has no extra 'fluff' and with as cold it's getting, I don't want her to get too cold.


----------



## goathiker

The sunflower oil amount sounds good. You should start feeling it in their coats in a couple weeks. They'll get a slick feel to them.


----------



## emilieanne

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Lol, I don't like that song! :lol: It's weird  Ok, subject change..... onder: Hmmm, ok... hows the weather where you all live?


Cold cold. Very cold.

Guys, 8 WEEKS TIL CHRISTMAS! 
2 weeks & 2 days til I Show for 3 days straight! 
1 week one day til the fair


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Scottyhorse said:


> What for??


We did a fundraiser for feeding kids in Haiti and we raised over $5,000, which pays for over 20,000 meals! We packed all the meals ourselves, that's what were on for!


----------



## nchen7

Karen, my dogs have been on raw for almost 10 yrs....

we're more relaxed than Jill about it. We just find whatever is cheap in the super market (or if you have a butcher near you...get the off cuts). we buy "dog scraps", which is mostly freezer burned stuff. we just feed them once or twice a day...depending on how lazy we feel. we try to feed some organ meat once or twice a week. eggs if we have and want to share. we have a small dog and a big dog, and no one has ever had problems.

I used to be very regimented with my first dog when I first started raw, but since being relaxed and not as scheduled with these dogs, it doesn't seem like it affects them much in a negative way (I mean...wolves don't feed on a schedule....).


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Morning everyone


----------



## nchen7

morning!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

My sister is begging me for more waffles :laugh: I'm tired of making them! Lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Here is a pic of the soap  a little delayed haha!


----------



## nchen7

i'd beg for waffles if I had a sister making them for me. but alas, no sister, and no waffle iron......

love the soap! are you hooked at soap making yet??? b/c i'm REALLY addicted! my next soap, i'm going to try the whey from cheese making....see what kind of soap I get from that!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! The lack of a waffle iron was my problem for a while too.. Lol!

Yes and no.. Lol! We need to get some molds and we are set to start making it  I'm so excited! I don't know what I'm gonna do with the amount that I want to make :laugh:


----------



## nchen7

mine is piling up, BUT Christmas is around the corner. I've told people they're gonna get soap for Christmas. it's just easy....

I use old boxes for molds, and line them with parchment. I would love to get a wood mold, or have someone make it for me (I've hinted to the bf), but it may not happen. men don't take hints very well.....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah that's our plan too  lol! 

Yah we were gonna do something simple like that to start with  I asked for some molds for Christmas


----------



## nchen7

i ordered some soap stuff recently, can't wait to get it all back and do more soaping!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol! It's fun that's for sure!


----------



## Texaslass

We feed our dog raw too. It is really easy; we buy cheap chickens at the store in town. Not organic or anything, but I don't think the dogs care, lol, and it's still way better than dog food-that's our readoning anyway. 
Eggs as well, milk fairly often, and scraps too. That's it. 

Skya, you can also use freezer paper to line your molds-it works great!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Freezer paper??


----------



## nchen7

what's the difference between freezer paper and parchment paper? I've seen freezer paper in the stores, but iv'e never used it before......


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I have no clue what it is lol!!


----------



## Texaslass

It's just called "freezer paper" lol. :shrug: It comes in a roll in a box like plastic wrap, only bigger. it looks just like butcher paper, only one side of it is slick-that's the side you want to be in contact with your soap if you use it. It comes off better 
I would think it would be in any grocery store, but idk, I never shop. 
I can snap a picture of it in my molds later if you like. and the box too.


----------



## NubianFan

Isnt it the same as wax paper?


----------



## Texaslass

No, it's not sort of see-through like wax paper, it's much thicker and sturdier-I find it holds up a lot better to the soap heating up in the molds. I used wax paper for a while-UGH, what a pain! It wouldn't come off, and I would end up sitting there for hours peeling off little strips. :hair:
Freezer paper peels off like a dream; I love using it.


----------



## NubianFan

Good to know for when my daughter starts making soap


----------



## nchen7

parchment is great too. it's slippery and a pain when folding and putting in the mold...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

i'll have to look for some! Thanks Sarah  I've never really looked for it before lol so I don't know....


----------



## Scottyhorse

I am excited, I am watching someones dog today and staying over night till tomorrow afternoon so I will put this money towards getting Carolina bred next month  Actually in about 8 days.


----------



## Texaslass

Yay! That's great!


----------



## Scottyhorse

I have some money saved, but I would like to use as little of that as possible.


----------



## Texaslass

Freezer paper.  My molds are in use right now, or I would show you how I line them with it. I don't do a lot of folding, I just cut two slits on either end, and that makes the folding a lot easier. I really don't know how to describe that process very well, so I'll try to get a pictures later.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

cool!
So you put in the mold and pour the soap on that? or do you put it over the top of the molds?


----------



## DDFN

NubianFan said:


> I understand that, if I survive, I will graduate with my Master's in December. I wasn't the most sane person on earth when I started grad school but I am almost certifiable now.  I also didn't have any gray hair when I started and now I have two or three gray hairs on each temple, that is where my brain is starting to die... LOL


Congrats! I still have some time left to serve  I start another practicum this spring and then intern next year and will end up with a years experience. That will help by putting me into the next pay level for teachers which we all know isn't much any way so every little bit helps. 

What are you majoring in? Just curious you don't have to answer if you don't want too. lol I had gray hair before I started so no worries. Oh my sister in law just sent me some blog post about grad school barbie if you want a funny laugh. :laugh: Your brain isn't starting to die it's just like battery acid leaking out from having too much knowledge locked in there! :thumbup:

So what you are saying is that you want one of those fashionable jackets that button in the back for Christmas!?!?! Right? JK :shades:

Wow I can't keep up with everyone in this post as it fills up to fast and I get lost as to where I stopped. lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

DDFN likes to give those fashionable jackets  :laugh: oh man.. I think that those came up in a few threads haven't that DDFN?? :ROFL: 

Haha! We are fast talkers here :lol:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Lightning fast!!!


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> cool!
> So you put in the mold and pour the soap on that? or do you put it over the top of the molds?


Lol! Okay, here's some pictures to help out my horrible describing skills. 









Here's the molds my dad made. Don't mind the stains, I had a coffee batch go badly once. 









For this mold, the sheet of freezer paper is just the right width, so I don't have to cut it, yay.  you can see how I just cut two slits on each side so that....









I can fold the edges and put it in like this. I tape up the sides so that it so doesn't cave in when I pour. (HATE it when that happens!!) I have duct ape there, but black electrical tape works better on soapy wood. 









Here's my lid for once the soap is poured, and of course I insulate it with lots and lots of towels on too of that.









Like this.









And here's how the soap looks once it's sat for a day. I like to make the top pretty using a rubber spatula and just kind of roughing up the top when it's getting firm, before it gels.









As you can see, this mold is the width of three bars, so I have to cut two long cuts before I start cutting the individual bars.









I don't have a pic of that part, but I put the bars so you can sort of see how I cut them. 
I hope this helps!


----------



## nchen7

for soap molds, I learned this foldy thing I learned on a soap forum. it's a wee bit time consuming, BUT there's no leaky parts, but I get to practice my origami skills (used to fold a lot of fun things) AND feed my OCD. lol


----------



## nchen7

wow that's a lot of soap!


----------



## Texaslass

Haha, yeah, and that's not the whole batch, there's another mold right next to it that's two bars wide- one batch that I make fills both of those.  makes about 88, 4.5 oz bars, and I usually do 1-5 batches like that in a week.


----------



## Texaslass

The way I line it like that, it does leak just a tiny bit, but not always, and it's so small I can just scrape it off the wood once it's done. I prefer that to doing a bunch of complicated folding.


----------



## nchen7

I only do like 1-2lb batches...so I don't mind the folding. 

why don't you get a kit to make some silicone mold liners? there's a video on Soaping 101 channel in youtube that shows you how (I haven't watched it, as I won't be able to find the kit). looks much easier than having to line the mold every time...esp if you soap as much as you do.....


----------



## Texaslass

It would be a lot easier, I agree. We bought some silicone baking sheets to try to make molds out of before, but that didn't works out so well- no way to fold them or cut and glue to the size you need. 
I've only been making soap for two years, learning from scratch, don't know anyone else that does it, so I may be a little slow when it comes to stuff like that.  
But also, we usually only buy what we must, to make enough to keep up with our markets, so I hadn't really thought of going out of my way to buy a kit or something, though it's a good idea.
And it doesn't take as long as you'd think to line. I can do it in less than five minutes, and there's the bonus of not having to wash it when you're done.  I wouldn't want my soap getting mixed at all, since some of our customers are allergic to certain things...
But I'll look into that; I had not seen any kits for something as big as mine before, just little one or two bar ones.


----------



## nchen7

here's the video:


----------



## DDFN

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> DDFN likes to give those fashionable jackets  :laugh: oh man.. I think that those came up in a few threads haven't that DDFN?? :ROFL:
> 
> Haha! We are fast talkers here :lol:


lol I think I have brought it up a few times here and there. . . 

Did I ever tell you were it came from? :shades: I actually had a friend I met during my astrophysics days (we were both nerds) and he had a black jacket like that. It even came with locks on the tabs!!! I am not sure where or how he got it let alone in black color but it was priceless! It was functional too! I use to kid him about it all the time when we worked on research together.

hummm I guess I know what you should get for Christmas too!

Yes you all are fast talkers. I have been multi-tasking by doing some homework but wanted to hang out over here some today  I wanna be 

Hay guys my hubby is the soap maker in the family (yes I know it is odd but he was doing it before we ever met so he does the soap and I do the cheese mainly). I am not as good at the soap as he is. We use to use the paper lining but he used some borrowed molds awhile back that didn't require any lining. They were pretty cool and easy to use but small so making batches took for ever!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Wow thanks for that Sarah!! Very interesting  thanks 

Haha! That's funny DDFN!! Haha! 


I want to get a bunch of small molds and a bunch of big molds so I can pick and choose what ones to make


----------



## DDFN

Yeah I really need to get better at soap making, but the hubby is so use to doing it I swear I think he could do it in his sleep no problem! Me on the other hand I would probably do something bad lol picturing big explosive soap process. . . Nahh I think my cheese making is better suited for me :shades: Plus my hubby can't make cheese to save his life! But I still love him 

Oh my I really need to get back on my crafts as Christmas is soon and I still have things to finish. . . I got a new old sewing treadle machine but it needs a good cleaning/oiling before I work it too hard.

Oh Plus I found some new places to look at . . . maybe my Christmas dream will come true!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emma is Lurking around... I can feel it :shades:


----------



## Texaslass

Emma, where are you??!! :lol: please come out wherever you are!


----------



## Emzi00

:wave: Sorry, got distracted by gorgeous goats... but the website is outdated.. I hope they're still in the business...


----------



## Texaslass

Glad you liked that, Skyla, I hope it was somewhat helpful. 
I myself am completely fed up with soap making.  my sister is currently learning the ropes, so I am very very happy to step back and do other stuff, like spend time with the goats. 
I just got a hint that I might get a cat/kitten for Christmas/birthday.  I've had two cats before- one got run over after I'd had her for a few months, and the other was/is wild, and though she is better now, she still isn't a cuddle me up house cat, and I don't think she ever will be. 
I've wanted one since I was really little, so I'm pretty excited!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

what goats?? I like drooling over goats! LOL!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

it was very helpful! 

Thats way cool!! I love having a few cats around


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> what goats?? I like drooling over goats! LOL!


Alpine Valley.. I like the lines they have, and if they're still in business, I know where I want a herd sire from


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

google search  LOL!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I have seen that before lol! I thought it sounded familiar :lol: Nice goats! :drool:


----------



## Texaslass

I was watching that soap video just now- thanks nchen! That was cool to watch! 

I was going to say: Emma!!!!  :hug: How ya doin?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well.. I have to leave for work...  I'm out at 9:15... Please pray I don't have to go out and do carts! *gulp*


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Well.. I have to leave for work...  I'm out at 9:15... Please pray I don't have to go out and do carts! *gulp*


Bye!! :wave: ray:


----------



## Texaslass

I shouldn't stay; I have some hay and mineral feeders to construct, and other stuff.


----------



## DDFN

Cats/Kittens? Anybody want some? If your near TN anytime soon let me know  My parents have 3 kittens that will be available soon. If you guys remember I was talking about how they ended up with a feral cat in the barn after I moved the horses out of it. Well over the years they have worked on getting them tame and spayed/neutered but they have 2 females left to get spayed and one had kittens recently. Most are friendly now but those two females have heard stories I think from the other cats about what happens :shades: so they won't let them take them. They had one in a carrier one day and she some how opened the door!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> Bye!! :wave: ray:


Thanks 
Being out there at night scares the crap outta me... :/


----------



## DDFN

Have fun at work! No worries I have a late class so I won't get home til a bit later. . . no fun but at least the hubby feeds for me on these nights!


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> I shouldn't stay; I have some hay and mineral feeders to construct, and other stuff.


You should stay


----------



## Texaslass

Haha! Sorry, I don't think I'm going to east TN anytime soon though that's a tempting offer!  
My cat just about killed me (and whoever was driving) when we took her to the vet to get fixed!
I had heard that you could put them in a pillowcase if they were real bad about getting in vehicles, so I thought I'd try it. (Bear in mind I was only like twelve) well, just don't! Ever do that, that's all I can say! :lol: It was bad, and my arms were probably covered in scratches after that trip.


----------



## Texaslass

Whoa everybody posted at the same time! My reply was to DDFN, obviously. 
Lol, it thought I meant to type "darn" when I did DDFN! :slapfloor:


----------



## Scottyhorse

I made $40 for house sitting  I only need to use $10 out of my check then to pay for the breeding! Yay


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Hi guys! Can't talk, homework, just popping in!


----------



## nchen7

I've been getting picked up at work for the past 2 wks b/c bf's car is in the shop. I'm done at work at 4:30...and he's still not here at 5:10. i'm stewing with anger....


----------



## Scottyhorse

Uh oh..


----------



## nchen7

argh! I hate having to count on someone and they let you down. 

anyway...those are nice alpines, but isn't it annoying when websites aren't updated?!?


----------



## Emzi00

nchen7 said:


> argh! I hate having to count on someone and they let you down.
> 
> anyway...those are nice alpines, but isn't it annoying when websites aren't updated?!?


Very annoying! :hair: I really like them though! I want their lines though, they have sodium oaks and hoachs.. and I like those lines, so I'd kinda like a buck from them, ya know?


----------



## nchen7

certainly. buck is half the herd!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hey Emma, quick ADGA question maybe you can help me with. Under the membership name (did you do adult or youth?) did you put your name or your farm name?


----------



## Emzi00

I did youth under my name. So I'm the one signing all the papers


----------



## Scottyhorse

Ok thanks. And what do you do for the tattoo part? I'd like my tattoo to be 'FGF', is that all they need to know?


----------



## Emzi00

Well, there's an application for your tattoo, you can do it online I believe. Anyways they ask for a first choice, second choice, etc. I got my first choice, which was KKRR, but now that I think about it, I wish I'd have done EMMA


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'm going off this form, is this the one you did? https://www.adga.org/pages_adga/join_adga.php


----------



## NubianFan

DDFN said:


> Congrats!
> What are you majoring in? Just curious you don't have to answer if you don't want too. lol I had gray hair before I started so no worries. Oh my sister in law just sent me some blog post about grad school barbie if you want a funny laugh.
> 
> So what you are saying is that you want one of those fashionable jackets that button in the back for Christmas!?!?! Right? JK :shades:


 I am majoring in counseling. After I graduate I will have to pass a licensure exam and then an oral interview exam in front of the state board before I get my license.

And I don't really want one of those jackets my shoulders hurt bad enough as it is and I hate being bound or trapped in any way. BUT I am sure there are people who might think I need one. What I want is the week vacation with someone else doing the cooking and cleaning and worrying that comes with the breakdown. LOL


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Holy cow theres a lot involved in ADGA enrollments now!  Yes, that is the form you fill out when you are just joining, and you get to choose your tattoo right when you sign up, it may be called a "herd prefix" though.

Emma, you can always send in a form for a tattoo revision  And I saw a Michigan license plate today and I thought you girls


----------



## NubianFan

They were stalking you Lacie....


----------



## NubianFan

So we carved our pumpkins tonight (finally) and the girls ate the pumpkin guts and leftover pieces parts.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> I am majoring in counseling. After I graduate I will have to pass a licensure exam and then an oral interview exam in front of the state board before I get my license.
> 
> And I don't really want one of those jackets my shoulders hurt bad enough as it is and I hate being bound or trapped in any way. BUT I am sure there are people who might think I need one. What I want is the week vacation with someone else doing the cooking and cleaning and worrying that comes with the breakdown. LOL


:slapfloor: Have you even fallen asleep and woken up cocooned in the blankets with BOTH of your arms dead asleep?! THAT is some scary stuff, for a brief moment, you really think you're going to die :lol: It takes so much struggle to unwind yourself out of that predicament when your arms are asleep :ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> They were stalking you Lacie....


 That explains everything!

:ROFL: I rarely see a Michigan plate here, so that might explain a bit.... :chin:


----------



## NubianFan

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :slapfloor: Have you even fallen asleep and woken up cocooned in the blankets with BOTH of your arms dead asleep?! THAT is some scary stuff, for a brief moment, you really think you're going to die :lol: It takes so much struggle to unwind yourself out of that predicament when your arms are asleep :ROFL:


No but I had an older kinda tattered sheet when I was a teenager and I woke up one night with the hem part around my neck, it had torn so it was like having a rope around my neck. THAT was seriously scary, who knew sleeping could be dangerous??


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That is scary! Having hair that is too long can be dangerous in your sleep as well, be careful!


----------



## NubianFan

Mine is at cutting length now, when it gets about this long all it is to me is a bother. I am ready to have it layered. I really need to do that.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Holy cow theres a lot involved in ADGA enrollments now!  Yes, that is the form you fill out when you are just joining, and you get to choose your tattoo right when you sign up, it may be called a "herd prefix" though.


Then I do the herd name application? And that's it? I really need to transfer a couple goats over to myself. Lol.


----------



## NubianFan

So what does everyone haved planned for tomorrow night?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Scottyhorse said:


> Then I do the herd name application? And that's it? I really need to transfer a couple goats over to myself. Lol.


You should be able to pick a herd name when you join as well (they should have a spot for it on that form), but yep, fill everything out, submit it and wait for your packet to arrive and thats it!  Then you can do the transfers and everything else you need to do.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> So what does everyone haved planned for tomorrow night?


Dare you ask? :ROFL: I think everyone knows I'm going to be stuffing my face with sweets  Kids are going trick or treating, carving pumpkins, I'll be baking during the day and we go out trick or treating at night so that works out perfectly every year, and I'm going to finish putting up my decorations tonight.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> You should be able to pick a herd name when you join as well (they should have a spot for it on that form), but yep, fill everything out, submit it and wait for your packet to arrive and thats it!  Then you can do the transfers and everything else you need to do.


Ok thanks. I meant to join last year when I bought my first registered goats but that didn't happen! Lol!


----------



## NubianFan

My daughter is going as a dead soldier, and I was supposed to be going as Cleopatra but since I can't find my shirt or skirt I had picked out to wear as her dress I guess I will just forget going dressed up at all.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Look harder for them! :lol:

Quick question for everybody, can you access the VetServ site? I keep getting a "Forbidden" message on my computer and phone when I try to go to their site, don't know why...


----------



## NubianFan

I just tried it and it said you are allowed but that Lacie is FORBIDDEN!!!! JK


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, so it did work for you? Why wont it work for me?! :tears:  :mecry:


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> Ok thanks. I meant to join last year when I bought my first registered goats but that didn't happen! Lol!


I take it Lacie answered all your questions while I was gone?


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Look harder for them! :lol:
> 
> Quick question for everybody, can you access the VetServ site? I keep getting a "Forbidden" message on my computer and phone when I try to go to their site, don't know why...


I got that too


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Weird... at least I don't need anything from them at the moment!


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie, you should tell us a story about when you were a chef...


----------



## NubianFan

Okay I found the skirt and I found a shirt that will work it looks more Grecian than Egyptian but it will work, it isn't the one I had picked out but that one seems to have been eaten by my house... typical... There are probably caribou in here somewhere... anyway Cleopatra is back on....


----------



## NubianFan

I didn't actually check Lacie I was just pulling your leg... I can go check right quick though.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

NubianFan said:


> Okay I found the skirt and I found a shirt that will work it looks more Grecian than Egyptian but it will work, it isn't the one I had picked out but that one seems to have been eaten by my house... typical... There are probably caribou in here somewhere... anyway Cleopatra is back on....


Halloween dress up I assume?


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh: My mom hasn't let me trick or treat since fifth grade.. So quite a while! :lol: I'll just have her buy me candy again :roll:


----------



## NubianFan

yah it told me I was forbidden too,... now I am so sad,... I have never been forbidden anywhere before.:mecry::ROFL:


----------



## NubianFan

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Halloween dress up I assume?


 Yeah I am 41 and I still dress up for Halloween and I am still boy crazy.:dazed::ROFL:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :slapfloor: Have you even fallen asleep and woken up cocooned in the blankets with BOTH of your arms dead asleep?! THAT is some scary stuff, for a brief moment, you really think you're going to die :lol: It takes so much struggle to unwind yourself out of that predicament when your arms are asleep :ROFL:


Oh gosh I hyperventilate and freak out every time that happens


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Lacie, you should tell us a story about when you were a chef...


How about when I made pizza's in a pizzeria? Just to let you know, if there is every any cornmeal on your pizza, or it has a crunchy feel to it (like sand).... they dropped that one! :lol:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Here's how trick or treating goes in the city: You WALK around the block, WALK up to the house, and then WALK to your next destination.

Here's how trick or treating goes in the country: You DRIVE around the block, DRIVE up the driveway, and then DRIVE to your next destination.

With gas at $3.19 a gallon!!! It doesn't sound that good anymore does it?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Scottyhorse said:


> Then I do the herd name application? And that's it? I really need to transfer a couple goats over to myself. Lol.


Yeah I need to also... I've had a goat for a year that's registered under the breeders and... Yeah... I still haven't.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'll be back in a bit, have to do dishes.


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> How about when I made pizza's in a pizzeria? Just to let you know, if there is every any cornmeal on your pizza, or it has a crunchy feel to it (like sand).... they dropped that one! :lol:


Yeah! 
Eww... Good to know..


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

NubianFan said:


> Yeah I am 41 and I still dress up for Halloween and I am still boy crazy.:dazed::ROFL:


Oh...Ok...good to know...

Sorry


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Here's how trick or treating goes in the city: You WALK around the block, WALK up to the house, and then WALK to your next destination.
> 
> Here's how trick or treating goes in the country: You DRIVE around the block, DRIVE up the driveway, and then DRIVE to your next destination.
> 
> With gas at $3.19 a gallon!!! It doesn't sound that good anymore does it?


I go to my grandmas neighborhood  and I always go trick or treating with friends, the only reason I still do is because I want the candy


----------



## goathiker

And after all that avoidance Leslie tells everyone how old she is


----------



## NubianFan

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Here's how trick or treating goes in the city: You WALK around the block, WALK up to the house, and then WALK to your next destination.
> 
> Here's how trick or treating goes in the country: You DRIVE around the block, DRIVE up the driveway, and then DRIVE to your next destination.
> 
> With gas at $3.19 a gallon!!! It doesn't sound that good anymore does it?


I live in Arkansas it doesn't get much more country than that. I live off a dirt, off another dirt road, off an old highway that even people I work with in the nearest town have never heard of and didn't know existed.  I have to drive everywhere. When I was a kid we drove from house to house trick or treating. Now I drive my daughter 11 miles to the nearest small town and we park the car and walk. When my parents took me and my nephew and neighbor girl trick or treating, we went to about 5 or 6 houses tops and the whole round trip was less than 4 miles so I am actually driving more to take her trick or treating that we did back then and I live right across the road from where I grew up. I love Halloween though it is and has always been my favorite holiday.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

littlegoatgirl said:


> i go to my grandmas neighborhood :d and i always go trick or treating with friends, the only reason i still do is because i want the candy :d


My dad said that if we stay home from trick or treating he'll buy us each a bag of candy! I thought it sounded like a good deal! LOL


----------



## NubianFan

goathiker said:


> And after all that avoidance Leslie tells everyone how old she is


 Oh I tell people how old I am all the time. It was Sarah that was trying to delete all that stuffins... 
I ain't skeered at least of that.


----------



## goathiker

Ah okay, that was a while ago.


----------



## NubianFan

Oh and I guess I should say I am man crazy not boy crazy that sounds a little creepy. I promise I don't have cages and lure children in to fatten them up to bake them into pies or anything. 
I really am only crazy about one man in particular too, but I am crazy enough over him to make up for a whole fleet of the others. :laugh:


----------



## NubianFan

goathiker said:


> Ah okay, that was a while ago.


Hey no worries, I asked you twice if your dog was the same breed as the Harry Potter dog... talk about embarrassing. I tell you my brain is shot anymore.


----------



## goathiker

Probably just night school fatigue...


----------



## NubianFan

Dru balanced herself all four feet one the top of a cedar fence post today. I was gone to work but dad witnessed it, he couldn't believe it. He moved her house so she couldn't get to it again because he said when he threw them over some kale to eat she fell off in her haste to get to the kale.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> My dad said that if we stay home from trick or treating he'll buy us each a bag of candy! I thought it sounded like a good deal! LOL


Ooooh lucky! My friend never went trick or treating, although now she does...  anyway, her parents would buy her and her brother "Halloween presents" (and they were good too, hers was and iPod touch one year) a ton of ice cream, pizza, 3 bags if candy EACH, and more! It's crazy...


----------



## littlegoatgirl

NubianFan said:


> Oh and I guess I should say I am man crazy not boy crazy that sounds a little creepy. I promise I don't have cages and lure children in to fatten them up to bake them into pies or anything.
> I really am only crazy about one man in particular too, but I am crazy enough over him to make up for a whole fleet of the others. :laugh:


BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA Leslie, you are so awesome.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Hey Emma and Lacie, remember when you guys were posting pictures of creepy dogs and scaring me and then I was overcome by the shmushy faces and kept asking for more??? Haha... Well... I want more shmushy faces.


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh: I don't have ny Sarah  You'll have to depend on Lacie


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Laaaaaaaaaaacie

Maaaaaaaaaaah

For you newbies, Emma and I (AKA double trouble) are Lacie's bottle babies


----------



## Emzi00

Laaaaaaacie 
Maaaaaaaaahhhh


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Well, there's an application for your tattoo, you can do it online I believe. Anyways they ask for a first choice, second choice, etc. I got my first choice, which was KKRR, but now that I think about it, I wish I'd have done EMMA


You can change it I believe...

I did the same as you.. My name and the youth(still have a few more years to use it so why not?! Save me some $ lol!)
And my tattoo is JOY2


----------



## NubianFan

Here Sarah


----------



## NubianFan

And this one


----------



## NubianFan

This one too


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> Then I do the herd name application? And that's it? I really need to transfer a couple goats over to myself. Lol.


You can send in all your transfers at the same time as your member stuff.. That's what I did with both AGS and ADGA when I joined them.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Awh thanks Leslie 


Thunder bolt of lightning very very frightening


----------



## NubianFan

This critter


----------



## NubianFan

That first one of the Aussie dog, looks just like a dog that came to our farm and I didn't get to keep, I am still heartbroken over how that situation turned out. long story. I called him Fellow.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Oh I'm sorry! :tears:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

NubianFan said:


> And this one


It's Hooch!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> I go to my grandmas neighborhood  and I always go trick or treating with friends, the only reason I still do is because I want the candy


I just buy it when it goes on sale :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

:lol: that's always a good idea!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yep! Lol! And now that I work at a grocery store I think I'm gonna go broke! :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

I didn't need another dog but someone dumped him believe it or not. He stayed at the driveway of our neighbors land. Our neighbor doesn't have a house there just a pond and he comes to fish and do stuff on weekends sometimes. Anyway, you could tell him, Fellow stay here, and he would stay. Dad and I carried him food and water down there for 3 days as I agonized over whether or not to keep him. Finally the day I decided to let him follow me on home and to keep him, I got home and he was gone. I was frantic, til I talked to dad and he said he had given him to this man we know from the community. I don't like the way this man treats his animals so I was kinda mad at dad over it. I had decided I would let him be my goat guard dog. I don't know if aussies even can do the LGD thing or not but I was willing to give him a try he was so obedient. But he is gone now, that man doesn't still have him so I think he just got him to sell him. Which is probably good actually, for Fellow. Cause anyone that would pay for him, would probably take better care of him than this guy. He isn't a mean guy, but he is just backwards and all his animals are so skinny it makes me sick.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians

ksalvagno said:


> Goathiker - any suggestions for a dog who can't keep anything down including water? My dog, Jasmine, is on Previcox, Tramadol, had a few days of Gabapentin, Pepcid AC, Cetyl M and Dasiquin and Proin. Gabapentin has only been for a few days to get her through a bad pain period. Pepcid AC and Dasiquin has been since Thursday evening. My vet told me on Thursday that Jasmine's arthritis is a case that most vets are "lucky" to see once in their whole career. Lucky me.


Believe it or not your pup and I take a similar cocktail of drugs. I have RA and take some in addition. But I have nausea from meds and I find Ginger works as good as anti nausea meds. It comes as a tea,candies and other edible sources. I wonder if Ginger would help ? I feel so bad for him. Prayers for pain relief going up. ❤


----------



## NubianFan

Ummmmm What The....!!!


----------



## NubianFan

Leggy boy


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Oh that stinks! We had a dog (I think it was a husky mix) that came to our house and just like claimed it... He would sit and sleep on our doorstep... We were scared of him a little at first but he was super nice and playful... It was awesome. My parents never wanted to get a dog because of care and the other animals and stuff, but since he came and kinda stuck around they told us we could keep him, he was just a strictly outdoor dog. The weird thing was he was so incredibly nice to us, but chased off the meter-reader, mailman, and more... Would've made a great guard dog but after 2 weeks he just disappeared, never saw him again. Of course us kids were heartbroken, being like 3, 7, and 9


----------



## NubianFan

Huskies love to run and roam, so they are bad about running away, chances are he finally decided to run home again.


----------



## ksalvagno

GreenMountainNigerians said:


> Believe it or not your pup and I take a similar cocktail of drugs. I have RA and take some in addition. But I have nausea from meds and I find Ginger works as good as anti nausea meds. It comes as a tea,candies and other edible sources. I wonder if Ginger would help ? I feel so bad for him. Prayers for pain relief going up. ❤


Thanks! You just don't think that these drugs are the same for people too. My brother in law also takes tramadol so I tease him about that.

I did actually give her some ginger tea too. She wasn't a fan of it but drank a little. Seems like it may have helped a little. I still don't have her back on all her drugs yet. I'm slowly getting her there. She is still a little off but doing better.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh! And guys! I didn't have to do Carts  I was inside the whole time! And on a big register to boot! (Express registers are soo annoying!! )  thanks for the prayers


----------



## DDFN

Texaslass said:


> Haha! Sorry, I don't think I'm going to east TN anytime soon though that's a tempting offer!
> My cat just about killed me (and whoever was driving) when we took her to the vet to get fixed!
> I had heard that you could put them in a pillowcase if they were real bad about getting in vehicles, so I thought I'd try it. (Bear in mind I was only like twelve) well, just don't! Ever do that, that's all I can say! :lol: It was bad, and my arms were probably covered in scratches after that trip.


Sorry but had to offer  Wow yeah not the best idea with the pillow case. I have heard stories of that but never had to try it. We have a bunch of pet crates and even a wild animal trap to catch the harder to handle ones. So far so good, but that one was easy to catch as my dad put her in the simple carrier (we call the space ship because it is a clear bubble looking thing all plastic). She some how managed to push on the door and reach the handle latch thingy undoing it. Now I have had clients (when I was at the vet clinic) bring in pillow cases that had snakes in it! Yup I would rather deal with a mad cat in a pillow case then a snake any day!!!!


----------



## DDFN

NubianFan said:


> I am majoring in counseling. After I graduate I will have to pass a licensure exam and then an oral interview exam in front of the state board before I get my license.
> 
> And I don't really want one of those jackets my shoulders hurt bad enough as it is and I hate being bound or trapped in any way. BUT I am sure there are people who might think I need one. What I want is the week vacation with someone else doing the cooking and cleaning and worrying that comes with the breakdown. LOL


Very cool and congrats! I will keep my fingers crossed for you! I bet you don't need one but they can make wonderful conversation pieces! 

Maybe one day you will get a mini vacation!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

One horn fell off doeling #2 and the other is super loose. One horn still dangling on doeling #1, and one horn dangling on doeling #3 and the other is loose as well. Won't be long now!  So that's 2 horns off, 2 horns dangling, and 2 horns that are very loose, soon to be dangling.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yay!!  I want to see the does with no horns when they all fall off


----------



## goathiker

Cool, it's nice when they come off finally. I can't get bands on Beans scurs, I don't think, they're too twisted up together.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I have to pee... But it's too cold to get out of bed.. LOL!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Quick vote for my herd name. FGF, Five Goat, or Five Goat Farm? Kinda leaning towards FGF. Simple, and leaves room for the goats' names. Would it be ok though since my website and facebook are 'five goat farm'? think it would be too confusing?


----------



## goathiker

Lots of people do that.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Ok. I think I will do FGF.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I agree  plus you'll have plenty of space


----------



## Scottyhorse

Morning everyone!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Scottyhorse said:


> Morning everyone!


Good morning as well...

You would not believe what happened during chores this morning. I was feeding two of my does grain when one of them decided she was done. So she somehow unlocked the dog kennel that I grain them in, got out, and locked the other doe I was feeding along with 4 others inside the kennel! I think I should change her name from Smores to Houdini! LOL 

Patrick


----------



## Scottyhorse

Lol! That is funny. I don't get to see the goats till this afternoon


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

morning/afternoon  lol!

Ok guys! Mr. YouKnowWho's dad is coming over here! eek! LOL! idk why i'm all nervous! makes no sense! I know his dad quite well!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I wanna put this on some hoodies.. What do you guys think? My old logo that I edited some...


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> morning/afternoon  lol!
> 
> Ok guys! Mr. YouKnowWho's dad is coming over here! eek! LOL! idk why i'm all nervous! makes no sense! I know his dad quite well!


Well you probably want to make a good impression! Lol


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I wanna put this on some hoodies.. What do you guys think? My old logo that I edited some...


It think that would look great! What color hoodie?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

not sure yet... thinking maybe a purple of sorts..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> Well you probably want to make a good impression! Lol


yes lol! But I have known his dad very well for like 5 years! (He's like the youth & assistant pastor at my church..) and he does our youth group stuff.. IDK.. maybe cause I have to hold the conversation with him cause I'm the only one home lol!


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> not sure yet... thinking maybe a purple of sorts..


I think that would look great!


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> yes lol! But I have known his dad very well for like 5 years! (He's like the youth & assistant pastor at my church..) and he does our youth group stuff.. IDK.. maybe cause I have to hold the conversation with him cause I'm the only one home lol!


Yeah could be.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> I think that would look great!


Thanks  I am hoping to get them by the spring. but my goat reservations need to come first.. or I could see if my aunt can do it for me


----------



## Scottyhorse

I would like to get t-shirts with my logo made that I can wear when I go to goat shows that aren't for 4-H.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I have one I got as a gift last year  I want to get more


----------



## Scottyhorse

Oh cool 

I got on the refusal list for this AMAZING doeling. Hopefully there aren't many other people on her list so I don't have to wait a long time for a kid from her!!!

http://www.oldmountainfarm.com/Does-Yearlings-OMFYaelQuinn.html


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's awesome!!  very pretty doe with a nice pedigree  hopefully you can get a kid soon!
OMF has some nice goats 

My reservations are on CH Longvu DM Purple Haze and GCH Phoenix Farm Rock Candy LA 89(as a FF!) so in pretty excited!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh, and possibly in the next few years a Tianna Quinn granddaughter  that would be awesome! Love that doe  I hope you get a doeling out of that doe soon for you!  you should ask Cheryl how long the list is


----------



## Scottyhorse

I LOVE Tianna Quinn! I think she has to be one of the nicest Nigerian Does out there. Of course, I haven't seen every doe, but she truly is very very nice. I love OMF goats.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> I LOVE Tianna Quinn! I think she has to be one of the nicest Nigerian Does out there. Of course, I haven't seen every doe, but she truly is very very nice. I love OMF goats.


She is just splendid!  :drool: 
I am very excited at the possibility to have a granddaughter of hers!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Yeah, that would be awesome. I'm actually hoping it's a couple years till I can get a kid because it will be very expensive. Shipping will be $400+ alone, kennel, vet visit, and gas money another $100 or so, then of course there's the kid. Lol. So I am expecting to end up paying A LOT. Will you be able to drive there?


----------



## Texaslass

DDFN said:


> Sorry but had to offer  Wow yeah not the best idea with the pillow case. I have heard stories of that but never had to try it. We have a bunch of pet crates and even a wild animal trap to catch the harder to handle ones. So far so good, but that one was easy to catch as my dad put her in the simple carrier (we call the space ship because it is a clear bubble looking thing all plastic). She some how managed to push on the door and reach the handle latch thingy undoing it. Now I have had clients (when I was at the vet clinic) bring in pillow cases that had snakes in it! Yup I would rather deal with a mad cat in a pillow case then a snake any day!!!!


For sure!!  I hate snakes; there was one in the milking stall the other night, behind the feed bins. *shudder* It got away, but I'll be keeping my eye out from now on!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> Yeah, that would be awesome. I'm actually hoping it's a couple years till I can get a kid because it will be very expensive. Shipping will be $400+ alone, kennel, vet visit, and gas money another $100 or so, then of course there's the kid. Lol. So I am expecting to end up paying A LOT. Will you be able to drive there?


Yah that is very true.. I'm in the same boat with a LaMancha buck kid.. I will have to wait till 2015 and not buy any more goats that year lol!

I could drive to OMF, yes.. But it's actually a breeder that owns a daughter of hers that I will be getting it from. And they live in NH


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I hate snakes too Sarah! They scare me lol!


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> One horn fell off doeling #2 and the other is super loose. One horn still dangling on doeling #1, and one horn dangling on doeling #3 and the other is loose as well. Won't be long now!  So that's 2 horns off, 2 horns dangling, and 2 horns that are very loose, soon to be dangling.


You know, I hate dehorning, but banding doesn't seem as bad...especially when your giving pain medicine... For some reason I hadn't thought of that before... I actually might consider doing Storm's sometime, simply because he will be a big buck one day (hopefully) and though he is sweet natured, I don't want to wrassle him with horns when he's huge. I just don't like the possibly breaking off and bleeding to death part- I mean what if you weren't there when it happened?! 
I'll have to think about it.. onder:


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Yah that is very true.. I'm in the same boat with a LaMancha buck kid.. I will have to wait till 2015 and not buy any more goats that year lol!
> 
> I could drive to OMF, yes.. But it's actually a breeder that owns a daughter of hers that I will be getting it from. And they live in NH


Oh that's nice. See I highly doubt that my parents would drive me to Maine :hammer:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> You know, I hate dehorning, but banding doesn't seem as bad...especially when your giving pain medicine... For some reason I hadn't thought of that before... I actually might consider doing Storm's sometime, simply because he will be a big buck one day (hopefully) and though he is sweet natured, I don't want to wrassle him with horns when he's huge. I just don't like the possibly breaking off and bleeding to death part- I mean what if you weren't there when it happened?! I'll have to think about it.. onder:


You could always give pain meds before disbudding.. I, personally, think that the pain that they feel for a little while furring that would be better then the dragged out banding..


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> You could always give pain meds before disbudding.. I, personally, think that the pain that they feel for a little while furring that would be better then the dragged out banding..


 Did I miss something? I thought we were just talking about banding, not disbudding, lol! I hate computers...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> Oh that's nice. See I highly doubt that my parents would drive me to Maine :hammer:


Yah  and she wants me to show her Tianna Quin daughter for her  along with some of her other does but that would be really cool!
ROFL! Some of the northern parts of ME are about an 8hr drive.. Not horrid... I'm hoping to go to the ADGA convention in Portland next year


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> You could always give pain meds before disbudding.. I, personally, think that the pain that they feel for a little while furring that would be better then the dragged out banding..


Yeah same here. It's just over so fast. I mean, I'm sure it hurts, but banding can't feel good either.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> Did I miss something? I thought we were just talking about banding, not disbudding, lol! I hate computers...


Oops! I misread that lol! I though you said disbudding not dehorning.. 

Now back to our regularly scheduled program  :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Yah  and she wants me to show her Tianna Quin daughter for her  along with some of her other does but that would be really cool!
> ROFL! Some of the northern parts of ME are about an 8hr drive.. Not horrid... I'm hoping to go to the ADGA convention in Portland next year


Oh cool! That would be fun. I was going to show some Boers for some people in the Open Class but I was in the Round Robin and it was at the same time the Boers were going to be shown at so I couldn't.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> Yeah same here. It's just over so fast. I mean, I'm sure it hurts, but banding can't feel good either.



I think that the pain would go on longer while it gets put on.. Then as it starts hanging.. Then when it comes off.. But that is JMPO


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> Oh cool! That would be fun. I was going to show some Boers for some people in the Open Class but I was in the Round Robin and it was at the same time the Boers were going to be shown at so I couldn't.


Yah  I love showing other people's goats! It's so fun!  I got to Show some of the Longvu does at our last show, and an Alpine in the CH lineup (not much there but it was still cool and fun!)

That's cool  sounds like fun both ways


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Oops! I misread that lol! I though you said disbudding not dehorning..
> 
> Now back to our regularly scheduled program  :lol:


Well, I was talking about _banding_ horns, not dehorning or disbudding, lol! It's fine, no worries, I'm probably a bit slow today. 
I better go do something useful before I make a fool of myself.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> Well, I was talking about banding horns, not dehorning or disbudding, lol! It's fine, no worries, I'm probably a bit slow today.  I better go do something useful before I make a fool of myself.


Yah I got that part.. Lol! It just all got messed up in my head I guess... :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

You know what's really weird? My Pygmy doe only has one wattle. And yes, it is for sure a wattle. It's a small one.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's funny! A buck I know has one normal one and one tiny one  we had a doeling born with a long one and a tiny one lol! I think it's funny!


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> That's funny! A buck I know has one normal one and one tiny one  we had a doeling born with a long one and a tiny one lol! I think it's funny!


Lol! One of her past doelings was an adorable grey agouti and she has wattles too. I really really wanted to keep her but one of my friends wanted her so we had to sell her


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's a bummer  
I LOVE wattles!! So happy that my little Hallie has them  and my new buck Cowboy does too


----------



## Scottyhorse

I love wattles too! One of the does I have for sale has wattles


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's cool! I was so sad.. One of the doelings I wanted to keep had wattles this year  one other one unwanted to keep didn't have wattles.. Bit we sold her too.. I can't wait till the people who bought her can send me udder pics! And I will see the other little doe at some point too


----------



## Scottyhorse

I just found out house on google earth! Lol. Looks neat.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! I do that when I'm bored sometimes lol!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Ok well I'm gunna head off. TTYL!


----------



## Emzi00

Skyla, now I kinda want one of those sweatshirts! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! YOu should get a logo done with your farm name and get it on a sweatshirt


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh: But that's so much work.. and I'd rather have yours


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey i'll send you a hoodie with mine on it LOL! You can advertise for me way out there LOL! 

I actually know someone that made the one on my home page for me... PM me and I'll give you her info


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh: I'm great at advertising


----------



## goathiker

Hmm, Interesting...

Rape oil was widely used in animal feeds in England and Europe between 1986 and 1991, when it was thrown out. Remember the "Mad Cow disease" scare, when millions of cattle in the UK were slaughtered in case of infecting humans? Cattle were being fed on a mixture containing material from dead sheep, and sheep suffer from a disease called "scrapie". It was thought this was how "Mad Cow" began and started to infiltrate the human chain. What is interesting is that when rape oil was removed from animal feed, 'scrapie' disappeared.
Read more at http://www.snopes.com/medical/toxins/canola.asp#o1QYwX3p6vrZGRsU.99


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> :laugh: I'm great at advertising


LOL! YOu can be a walking billboard :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> Hmm, Interesting...
> 
> Rape oil was widely used in animal feeds in England and Europe between 1986 and 1991, when it was thrown out. Remember the "Mad Cow disease" scare, when millions of cattle in the UK were slaughtered in case of infecting humans? Cattle were being fed on a mixture containing material from dead sheep, and sheep suffer from a disease called "scrapie". It was thought this was how "Mad Cow" began and started to infiltrate the human chain. What is interesting is that when rape oil was removed from animal feed, 'scrapie' disappeared.
> Read more at http://www.snopes.com/medical/toxins/canola.asp#o1QYwX3p6vrZGRsU.99


wow that is interesting!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Texaslass said:


> You know, I hate dehorning, but banding doesn't seem as bad...especially when your giving pain medicine... For some reason I hadn't thought of that before... I actually might consider doing Storm's sometime, simply because he will be a big buck one day (hopefully) and though he is sweet natured, I don't want to wrassle him with horns when he's huge. I just don't like the possibly breaking off and bleeding to death part- I mean what if you weren't there when it happened?!
> I'll have to think about it.. onder:


Well, the bleeding slows down and was clotting by thge time the iron got hot enough for my daughter to use it, so I don't think they would bleed to death, I would think it would clot before that happened. One of the others horns came off yester day, and there was some blood, but not anywhere near as much on the first one who's horn came off too soon.

I didn't give any pain meds when I banded them, I did a nerve block to the horns so they didn't feel it when I was making the incision with the scalpel, it does wear off though, probably about 45 minutes after you are done they will start to feel it.


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> LOL! YOu can be a walking billboard :laugh:


Yeah! And I could wear it at 4h meetings, shows.. etc.. :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Yeah! And I could wear it at 4h meetings, shows.. etc.. :lol:


Sounds good to me! :lol: What size and color do you want?! :laugh:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> Hmm, Interesting...
> 
> Rape oil was widely used in animal feeds in England and Europe between 1986 and 1991, when it was thrown out. Remember the "Mad Cow disease" scare, when millions of cattle in the UK were slaughtered in case of infecting humans? Cattle were being fed on a mixture containing material from dead sheep, and sheep suffer from a disease called "scrapie". It was thought this was how "Mad Cow" began and started to infiltrate the human chain. What is interesting is that when rape oil was removed from animal feed, 'scrapie' disappeared.
> Read more at http://www.snopes.com/medical/toxins/canola.asp#o1QYwX3p6vrZGRsU.99


I definatley wouldn't use Rape Seed Oil in anything, they use it to make bio diesel, and it causes cardiovascular deterioration. Rape seed oil is in almost all peanut butter, so look for a natural one


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Sounds good to me! :lol: What size and color do you want?! :laugh:


:lol: Medium, and.... um, purple.. :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

haha!!! Sounds good! :laugh: :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So, anyways, now that I'm caught up on the conversation....

HAPPY HALLOWEEN!!! :stars:  :wahoo: :leap: :dance:


----------



## Emzi00

Oh yeah, it's Halloween isn't it?


----------



## ksalvagno

goathiker said:


> Hmm, Interesting...
> 
> Rape oil was widely used in animal feeds in England and Europe between 1986 and 1991, when it was thrown out. Remember the "Mad Cow disease" scare, when millions of cattle in the UK were slaughtered in case of infecting humans? Cattle were being fed on a mixture containing material from dead sheep, and sheep suffer from a disease called "scrapie". It was thought this was how "Mad Cow" began and started to infiltrate the human chain. What is interesting is that when rape oil was removed from animal feed, 'scrapie' disappeared.
> Read more at http://www.snopes.com/medical/toxins/canola.asp#o1QYwX3p6vrZGRsU.99


Did you see the "debunking" info underneath? They worked hard to say it is all ok.

Interesting. Now I'm going to have to look at our Peanut Butter.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Emzi00 said:


> Oh yeah, it's Halloween isn't it?


Yep... All day long!


----------



## goathiker

Yeah well, when the government tells you to debunk it... Found what I was looking for.
http://customers.hbci.com/~wenonah/new/canola.htm


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> :lol: Medium, and.... um, purple.. :laugh:


You like purple?  I hate purple! No offense, Skyla! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> You like purple?  I hate purple! No offense, Skyla! :lol:


:laugh: Yes I do.  It used to be my favorite color!:lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> :laugh: Yes I do.  It used to be my favorite color!:lol:


*shakes head* tsk, tsk...  :lol:

There is this really weird bug crawling on my keyboard....


----------



## Texaslass

What is it??!!!! Yuk! I have never seen one of these before, anyone know what it is?


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> *shakes head* tsk, tsk...  :lol:
> 
> There is this really weird bug crawling on my keyboard....


A worm crawled into my garage, and it's raining outside, so it left a trail..


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> A worm crawled into my garage, and it's raining outside, so it left a trail..


:laugh:
P.S. I didn't know the keyboard was that dusty!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

that is icky Sarah!  

LOL Emma!
Worms gross me out too!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> You like purple?  I hate purple! No offense, Skyla! :lol:


I'm not a huge Purple fan.. but it's my parent's favorite color and they chose that as our farm color


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Cool bug!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Cool bug!


eeww!


----------



## Texaslass

I LOVE this song!!


----------



## Emzi00

I can't watch it Sarah


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> I can't watch it Sarah


Aw, poor Emma! :lol: It's Nickelback, We must Stand Together, you've probably heard it...


----------



## Texaslass

Wait, Lacie, you like it?! I didn't know you liked this kind of music!


----------



## Emzi00

I like Nickelback


----------



## Texaslass

This one's If Everyone Cared, another Nickelback one I really like.  GTG now, TTYL!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

not a huge fan of them...


----------



## Emzi00

First you post songs that I can't listen to, and now you leave me!  :tears:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Texaslass said:


> Wait, Lacie, you like it?! I didn't know you liked this kind of music!


:laugh: Yeah, I like their music, there's a lot of truth to the songs they make that are like that.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Very cool!

New subject: What's your favorite song?

I'll start: My favorite song as of late would have to be Keith Urban & Miranda Lambert with "We Were Us". One thing you should know about me is my favorite song changes about every week or two.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

However, I tend to like more of the music that there was when I was....well, younger! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

I can actually see Lacie liking Nickelback :lol: Just something that clicks..


----------



## ksalvagno

goathiker said:


> Yeah well, when the government tells you to debunk it... Found what I was looking for.
> http://customers.hbci.com/~wenonah/new/canola.htm


So is there enough rapeseed to make peanut butter bad for you? DH loves peanut butter and peanut butter is how I get the dogs to take any medications. It would be a very sad day in our house if it was bad enough not to eat anymore.


----------



## Emzi00

My favorite song at the moment is Ready or Not by Britt Nicole feat Lecrae, and in second would be Overcomer by Mandisa


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Hi guys!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I like country music  But my Air1 stuff has to be my favorites  
But I like a lot of Country stuff 

Oh, and Tim Hawkins! He is a comedian... but he has some really funny songs he wrote and he is a pretty good singer lol! I have some of his stuff on my ipod lol!


----------



## Emzi00

Hey Sarah!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

ksalvagno said:


> So is there enough rapeseed to make peanut butter bad for you? DH loves peanut butter and peanut butter is how I get the dogs to take any medications. It would be a very sad day in our house if it was bad enough not to eat anymore.


Well I don't think there is enough in it to be really bad for you since you eat it in such small amounts. They do have brands that don't have any in it, and they taste way better than the ones that have rape seed oil in it. You can really smell and taste the difference, I'll go look at the brand I have


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Those are good one Emma! 

Hey Sarah 

I like this one  It's catchy lol!


----------



## Emzi00

So I don't have school tomorrow...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> So I don't have school tomorrow...


That's cool!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> So I don't have school tomorrow...


:laugh: Neither do I!!  :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :laugh: Neither do I!!  :ROFL:


Hahah!! :ROFL: well neither do I.. But I have to work


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :laugh: Neither do I!!  :ROFL:


:ROFL: :slapfloor: :lol: Oh Lacie.. :lol: I kinda figured


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> So I don't have school tomorrow...


Why!?!? I have a half day


----------



## goathiker

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well I don't think there is enough in it to be really bad for you since you eat it in such small amounts. They do have brands that don't have any in it, and they taste way better than the ones that have rape seed oil in it. You can really smell and taste the difference, I'll go look at the brand I have


All Adams products have palm oil instead.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ok, so the brand of the peanut butter I have right now is Santa Cruz Organic, it has nothing but peanuts on the list of ingredients. I warn you though, if you're thinking about making a peanut butter sandwich with it, it's going to take 20 billion years to eat it, it's very sticky! There is another brand I usually get that isn't nearly as sticky, I'll have to see if I can find that jar.


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Why!?!? I have a half day


Professional development day for the teachers. So they have to go and we don't


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

My cat is keeping me warm  lol


----------



## goathiker

Peanut butter and mayonnaise are both really easy to make at home.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

No cats Emma! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> No cats Emma! :lol:


I is not Emma!  :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ok have to go feed before trick or treaters think I'm home! LOL!


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> No cats Emma! :lol:


That wasn't me :lol: Now I may have to get you a picture of my cat again :ROFL:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

I am waiting for your cat to walk across the keyboard and type something very strange!  It will be like "slap the keyboard" except on the chat thread! LOL


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I is not Emma!  :lol:


:slapfloor: Sorry, didn't even look at who it was, I just assumed it was Emma... It's normally Emma's cats.... :ROFL: :lol:


----------



## DDFN

Texaslass said:


> For sure!!  I hate snakes; there was one in the milking stall the other night, behind the feed bins. *shudder* It got away, but I'll be keeping my eye out from now on!


Well I don't hate snakes but I sure don't like them unless they are a king snake or milk snake. I just didn't like to work on them. One time another tech got the snake out and we would gas it in order to work on it (put it in special fish tank with solid top with gas lines etc). Well once she didn't get it far enough under and I saw it's tail start to wrap around the support bar under the metal surgery table. lol The vet shouted for me to come help and I was like. . . Really? Needless to say it took 3 of us to get it loose and re gas it. It was getting chipped and tagged for a research group so it was interesting!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> I am waiting for your cat to walk across the keyboard and type something very strange!  It will be like "slap the keyboard" except on the chat thread! LOL


I had a cat walk across the keyboard on my laptop once.... it was messed up for 2 weeks! I really don't like cats! :lol: Unless they are at that 2 inch tall stage and just getting good at walking, I don't like cats


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> not a huge fan of them...


 I'm surprised!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'll be right back, going to go check on the horns


----------



## Emzi00

Pictures maybe Lacie?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> I am waiting for your cat to walk across the keyboard and type something very strange!  It will be like "slap the keyboard" except on the chat thread! LOL


LOL! Would be funny!
But I'm on my iPod... I'm going to save up for a nice laptop in 2016 when I have no goats to buy lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :slapfloor: Sorry, didn't even look at who it was, I just assumed it was Emma... It's normally Emma's cats.... :ROFL: :lol:


ROFL!! I'll get you some more pics if ya want 

Oh like this one of her sleeping on my bed lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> I'm surprised!


I like some of their stuff.. Just not a huge fan


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Pictures maybe Lacie?


Agreed!! We need pictures!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: Opps, I left as soon as I posted that, so.... yeah... I didn't get any pics...... :lol: The horns are still just dangling there, and its bugging me sooooo much, I want to just tap their horns to make them come off so I can get it over with! :GAAH: I'm still going to put the iron on them so no horns grow back, so maybe I should just take the horns off the rest of the way so I can do that :chin: It's only hanging on by skin now. The first does horn has been hanging there for about 8 or 9 days now, is it going to come off?!?!


----------



## Emzi00

So today at school we had a fundraiser like thing at school where you could wear pjs or a hat, but they forcibly asked for a dollar donation. Well, I didn't have any pockets.. So I think we all know where my dollar went...  :lol: We raised $661!


----------



## Scottyhorse

I told my dad he was going to need to take my and my doe up to the buck next week, and he is very excited about it


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> So today at school we had a fundraiser like thing at school where you could wear pjs or a hat, but they forcibly asked for a dollar donation. Well, I didn't have any pockets.. So I think we all know where my dollar went...  :lol: We raised $661!


That's awesome!


----------



## ksalvagno

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well I don't think there is enough in it to be really bad for you since you eat it in such small amounts. They do have brands that don't have any in it, and they taste way better than the ones that have rape seed oil in it. You can really smell and taste the difference, I'll go look at the brand I have


Thanks! We will probably eat up the peanut butter we have but I definitely want to buy it minus the rapeseed.


----------



## ksalvagno

goathiker said:


> Peanut butter and mayonnaise are both really easy to make at home.


I made mayonnaise once and it made me throw up. Not sure what I did wrong. Used eggs from our own chickens. Can't remember how fresh the oil was though.

We have been tempted to try our own peanut butter but never got around to it.


----------



## Texaslass

Karen, we use Smucker's brand natural peanut butter. It's a bit of a pain to stir it, but it's really good, and it's nothing but peanuts.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I like the one Peanut Butter that is in the glass jar with the blue lid. It's the only one I can eat because its not filled with sugar.


----------



## Emzi00

You know what kind of peanut butter I like? The kind on granny smith apples  :laugh:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I definatley wouldn't use Rape Seed Oil in anything, they use it to make bio diesel, and it causes cardiovascular deterioration. Rape seed oil is in almost all peanut butter, so look for a natural one


Really? A lot of the Parakeet seeds have rape seed in them..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Scottyhorse said:


> Really? A lot of the Parakeet seeds have rape seed in them..


I know, I have to be careful when I'm buying bird food for my parrots.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I know, I have to be careful when I'm buying bird food for my parrots.


What brand do you usually get?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Ok well he is on Hartz Bonanza for Parakeets and it doesn't have rape seed in it. That's good!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I use the Volkman brand when I buy seeds, if I'm buying pellets I buy ZuPreem Fruit Blend.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'll have to look for those next time we need to get food for him.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm not sure if the parakeet blend or any of the small seeded ones have rape seed in it, I only have big parrots, so definatly double check when you are looking. The ZuPreem pellets don't have any rape seed though, no matter the size. They are expensive though.


----------



## Scottyhorse

My parents don't go for expensive animal feed  I'll stick with this Hartz stuff for now, he seems to like it and the ingredients are ok.


----------



## Texaslass

Scottyhorse said:


> You know what's really weird? My Pygmy doe only has one wattle. And yes, it is for sure a wattle. It's a small one.


We have a French Alpine with only one wattle.


----------



## Texaslass

Lol, Emma, how can you eat all these things? Unsweetened tea, sour apples....  bleck! :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

I can only have unsweetened tea


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Scottyhorse said:


> I can only have unsweetened tea


It's not that bad once you get used to it.


----------



## Texaslass

Yuk!! 

I bleached troughs, hauled hay, mucked out part of a barn, made minerals feeders for the bucks, milked, dewormed and gave a shot today!


----------



## ksalvagno

I like to add stevia to my tea for a sweetener.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Two more posts (now one) until I reach 100 total!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Unsweetened tea is nasty


----------



## Texaslass

Well, thank you, Skyla! :lol: People on here like some strange stuff, lol!


----------



## Scottyhorse

I have a question for all you weebly website users. First let me say this:
I hate how they changed the website builder. 
Since they updated the builder, I can't figure out how to link and image to a page. Any help?

Also Skyla do you charge for making websites? I have had a few family members ask me if I could make one for them but I don't want to do it for free.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Two more posts (now one) until I reach 100 total!


YAY! 

10 more posts and I will have 16,100! Wow... Lol! I post a lot lol!


----------



## Texaslass

I hate stevia, I use honey for my hot tea. For some reason cold tea tastes icky with honey OR stevia.


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> YAY!
> 
> 10 more posts and I will have 16,100! Wow... Lol! I post a lot lol!


WHOA!  I never noticed that before! However did you manage that, my dear? :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> I have a question for all you weebly website users. First let me say this: I hate how they changed the website builder. Since they updated the builder, I can't figure out how to link and image to a page. Any help? Also Skyla do you charge for making websites? I have had a few family members ask me if I could make one for them but I don't want to do it for free.


I know! I hate how they changed it!  
PM me tomorrow and I will get on the PC and walk you through it when I can see lol! (Cause I stink at explaining stuff! Lol!)

And yes.. Sorta.. Lol! I am still getting a feel for the whole people paying for it.. Lol! The two that I am doing now, I worked out a personal deal for each person... That's what worked for me right now


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> Well, thank you, Skyla! :lol: People on here like some strange stuff, lol!


LOL! I think everyone likes some pretty strange stuff :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> WHOA!  I never noticed that before! However did you manage that, my dear? :lol:


I just talk a lot :lol: and I've been on here for nearly 2 years lol!


----------



## Scottyhorse

How much do you usually charge? You could PM me if you want.


----------



## Texaslass

:laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> How much do you usually charge? You could PM me if you want.


Ok I'll PM you


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'm gunna head off for a while, my parents and brother are going into town so he can go trick or treating, I am going to go too so I can take my puppy for a walk and get him some exposure  BBL!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I just talk a lot :lol: and I've been on here for nearly 2 years lol!


That's approx. 22 posts per day!

I've only been on here for one week and I am already up to 100! (approx. 14 posts a day)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> I'm gunna head off for a while, my parents and brother are going into town so he can go trick or treating, I am going to go too so I can take my puppy for a walk and get him some exposure  BBL!


Ok I sent it  if you have any other questions just ask  as you probably know my brain doesn't always work and it's the simple things that I miss lol!

Have fun!  TTYS


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> That's approx. 22 posts per day! I've only been on here for one week and I am already up to 100! (approx. 14 posts a day)


LOL!

It sure feels like I post way more then that a day lol!!

That's pretty good!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

I used a calculator! :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Bought time to padlock the gates. Why do people like to turn your animals loose on the highway on Halloween? Then it's ice cream time


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> I used a calculator! :lol:


:lol: I would have had to use one for sure! I stink at math!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> Bought time to padlock the gates. Why do people like to turn your animals loose on the highway on Halloween? Then it's ice cream time


I always worry about that... I lock them all up early on Halloween... Lol!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Page 700


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Maybe now

Page 700

(you can tell I'm tired can't you)


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

One more...

Page 700


----------



## goathiker

Not yet


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Ok, I give up!


----------



## ksalvagno

goathiker said:


> Bought time to padlock the gates. Why do people like to turn your animals loose on the highway on Halloween? Then it's ice cream time


I lock mine up every night. Don't trust 2 or 4 legged animals.

You tried too hard Pat.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! Not quite  hehe!

Oh you ain't seen nothing till you see me when I get tired! Lol! I post some STRANGE things :ROFL: if there weren't so May page she I would tell you to try and read some lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ksalvagno said:


> I lock mine up every night. Don't trust 2 or 4 legged animals.
> 
> You tried too hard Pat.


Same here.. It's mostly the two legged ones I worry about here lol!

LOL!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey look! Page 700! Haha!


----------



## awshucksgoatfarmvt

:thinking:


farmgirl1211 said:


> Hi. Does anyone know how to make my goat grow big and tough?


Lots of grain???? But not good for the goat


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

awshucksgoatfarmvt said:


> :thinking:
> Lots of grain???? But not good for the goat


That was so 221 pages ago. LOL 

(Just joking)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Where did y'all go!?


----------



## fishin816

Hi everyone! 

RANDOM :

COCONUTS!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Howdy! :wave:


----------



## goathiker

All right. Everyone's locked up, the black dogs are inside...We are ready for mayhem.


----------



## goathiker

Cocoanuts can sprout in seawater


----------



## ksalvagno

Luckily no one comes around our house for trick or treating. But most of the towns around me have postponed it till Saturday since we got hit with heavy rain and winds.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

We got a bit of rain tonight too.. But they were still out there


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Professional development day for the teachers. So they have to go and we don't


Oh we had that last week, and 2 days off


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> LOL! Would be funny!
> But I'm on my iPod... I'm going to save up for a nice laptop in 2016 when I have no goats to buy lol!


Why no goats to buy?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Why no goats to buy?


Well i have two 2014 goat reservations (a LaMancha and a Nigerian) and then in 2015 I have a LaMancha buck reservation that will have to be shipped in.. After that I want to retain some of my own stock and save some money for some other things


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Well i have two 2014 goat reservations (a LaMancha and a Nigerian) and then in 2015 I have a LaMancha buck reservation that will have to be shipped in.. After that I want to retain some of my own stock and save some money for some other things


Oh okay, for a minute I thought you meant you were getting out of goats!!!!


----------



## goathiker

We don't have trick or treaters either...We have alternate religious groups.


----------



## goathiker

littlegoatgirl said:


> Oh okay, for a minute I thought you meant you were getting out of goats!!!!


Yeah right


----------



## ksalvagno

goathiker said:


> We don't have trick or treaters either...We have alternate religious groups.


Ah, I see. No doubt we have those around here too.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Oh okay, for a minute I thought you meant you were getting out of goats!!!!


:ROFL: that's funny!  no way! I plan to be in them for a LONG time  :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

you guys think I should enter??
http://www.adga.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=637&Itemid=352


----------



## littlegoatgirl

goathiker said:


> Yeah right


Hey it's late, and I just out if choice spent an hour cleaning my room, which I've been putting off for weeks upon weeks. I'm in a weird state of mind, apparently


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> you guys think I should enter??
> http://www.adga.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=637&Itemid=352


Yes, yes, and yes.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Alright, I'm turning in for the night! Keep your fingers crossed, there's a youth group costume contest tomorrow, mines pretty awesome and in hoping I win  night y'all!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Yes, yes, and yes.


LOL! Ok.. But y'all have to help me pick out what pictures to send in


----------



## ksalvagno

Sure you should enter.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Hey it's late, and I just out if choice spent an hour cleaning my room, which I've been putting off for weeks upon weeks. I'm in a weird state of mind, apparently


LOL! I do that too.. a lot lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Alright, I'm turning in for the night! Keep your fingers crossed, there's a youth group costume contest tomorrow, mines pretty awesome and in hoping I win  night y'all!


Night


----------



## goathiker

G'Night


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ok.. so I have a few here... the rest I will have to upload to Photo Bucket later...

what do you think?









































then I have a few eye close ups... and a few other pretty cool ones I have to find again lol!


----------



## ksalvagno

I think I like the first 2 the best. But they are all too cute!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I like them all so much! It's hard to pick! LOL! But I really like the first three the most.. LOL! This is hard! I need to figure out how many I can enter! LOL!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm




----------



## J.O.Y. Farm




----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Obviously far to many that I like :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

I like #1 and #8


----------



## ksalvagno

I think the first 2 are still my favorite.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

so far #1 has the most votes! 

Here is one I had been searching for!


----------



## goathiker

I am NOT buying Nigies
I am NOT buying Nigies
I am NOT buying NIgies


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

haha!! I forgot about a bunch of these! 
Just for laughs 




this one is pretty too  Lovey was very photogenic as long as we weren't setting her up :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> I am NOT buying Nigies
> I am NOT buying Nigies
> I am NOT buying NIgies


You know you want one Jill


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

I like the solid black buck look at you with that fluffy baby face!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

This one?









those were our first two does  Georgia is the black one and Snap is the other  Georgia was sold with er daughter Lovey this spring  Miss them but they have aGREAT home


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Ok... I like all of them! (too many to choose from)


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> This one?


Ya! Super cute!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

it sure is  

What do you think Leslie?? I know your hanging around  LOL!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Oh... I just assumed it was a buck. It's face does look like a buck. (IMO)

Still really cute!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Oh... I just assumed it was a buck. It's face does look like a buck. (IMO)
> 
> Still really cute!


She kinda does  Esp. all fluffy like too  Her daughter has a sorta bucky face lol! looks just like her daddy :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok... so.. I can only enter one.. boy this is gonna be hard!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

I am going to stay out of the voting because I just can't decide! 

You know if you wanted us to vote you should have just posted like...2. LOL


----------



## NubianFan

What is it for?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Its for an ADGA photo contest thingy. lol

I'm gonna go through them and pic my favorites and then post them for you guys


----------



## NubianFan

I like the tussle of goats eating the trees and standing on each other, I like the group of kids on concrete blocks, I like the black and tan face looking up at you, I like the kid with the measuring cup on his head I like the shot looking up at the brown goat.


----------



## NubianFan

I just got here not long ago, we went trick or treating I went as Cleopatra it turned out pretty good, she went as a dead soldier, so she just took a bath to get all the fake blood off her and I am about to have to take one to get all my Cleopatra makeup off...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sounds like you guys had fun  
Get lots of Candy??


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok...

1.








2.








3.








4.








Vote away!  lol!


----------



## NubianFan

The bottom one photographically is the best pic, but the second one is by far the cutest...


----------



## goathiker

#1


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> The bottom one photographically is the best pic, but the second one is by far the cutest...


That is my problem! :lol: I like the last one and the wet baby... But the other two are soo cute! Oye!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> #1


Ok, so Jill and Karen and Sydney all like #1  Sydney you want to keep your vote #1 now that I narrowed it down a bit lol!


----------



## ksalvagno

I'm still liking 1 and 2.


----------



## goathiker

Here


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> Here


Oh it looks nice cropped


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok.. Headed to bed.. I'll talk to y'all tomorrow


----------



## ksalvagno

Good night


----------



## goathiker

G'Night


----------



## Scottyhorse

Guess I'm the only one on?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm here  Just got back from Trick or Treating :lol:

In other news, I now have figured out how many lbs of 16% and 27% protein grain I need to mix to make 20% and 22% protein   (well I didn't figure it out, I had it figured out through the connections I have).... In other words, I wrote down what I needed figured out and had my daughters math tutor do it :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

LOL! I just used the LOH method to figure out the same! My grain mix will be 2 parts oats, 2 parts barley, and 1.75 parts Animax. Each part is 2 lbs. In 1 lb of the mix, there is 20.2% protein. That should be perfect for what I need!  (Weight gain, milking goats, boers, show goats) Now if I could only get them to eat it all... 
I need to take out a container of each separate feed and figure out which part they don't like.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Alright I'm going to go see if I can wrangle the goats into their house and then go to bed.. I'm really tired. Night Lacie.


----------



## goathiker

20%? Do you have a market for that really expensive poop? Just wondered since anything over 16% total ration goes on the ground. Your alfalfa should be that high. Protein doesn't make weight, carbs make weight. Super high protein burns out your animals.


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Sidney.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

All the hay out here has hardly any nutrition, they would probably die if they only got hay, in fact I stopped graining the boers for a bit and they were dropping weight like crazy. The 20% is more for a kid starter and for the milkers. Which actually turned out to be close to what I was already mixing 
And even if some if the nutrition is wasted, the goat pen dirt makes fabulous gardening dirt! 

Sydney, what is the LOH method? I need to calculate a few more things, but I don't want to keep bothering the math tutor :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I think it's all a conspiracy actually, the hay has little nutrition, so your animals look like crap, so you buy grain, to find out that that alone isn't enough, so you buy supplements, then you find out that that isn't enough, and it just goes on and on! I think they are all doing it on purpose to make more money.
For example... I NEVER have had to give copper until this year, I have goats that are 10, almost 11 years old and just now need copper. I never had to use loose minerals, they did great with a block, I never had to buy a lot of stuff, but as the years go on, there isn't enough nutrition in the hay anymore, they don't survive well on it.


----------



## goathiker

It's really easy

1 part manna 28%
1 part oats 11%
1 part barley 13% 

28+11+13=52 divided by 3 parts = 17 1/3%


----------



## goathiker

You could be right on the conspiracy thing. The .gov doesn't like us caring for ourselves you know. I found some nice alfalfa for a while here though...Then I go back to the crap.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> It's really easy
> 
> 1 part manna 28%
> 1 part oats 11%
> 1 part barley 13%
> 
> 28+11+13=52 divided by 3 parts = 17 1/3%


Oh Jill, where have you been all these years! The crazy paper I got back from my daughter math tutor looked like this (just an example)

X+Y=50
0.16x + 0.27y=0.20*50
X=31.82
Y=18.18

So anyway I messed up with the paper I sent, I *thought* the excelorator was 27%, but is 28% like what you have down

So in my case it is a 16% and a 28% and I want of mix of 50lbs total.... how do I do that with out X's and Y's and *'s? :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> You could be right on the conspiracy thing. The .gov doesn't like us caring for ourselves you know. I found some nice alfalfa for a while here though...Then I go back to the crap.


I _know_ I'm right about that! Lol, just how the gov works.

I had nice alfalfa for a short while, then I was getting stuff that looked like straw, and had mold for $18 a bale! So I bought some oat/grain hay... same problem...


----------



## goathiker

Yup, Okay, I'll go find a pencil


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Thank you


----------



## goathiker

Kay

1 part 16% and 1part 28% =22%
2 parts 16% and 1 part 28% = 20%


----------



## goathiker

So for the 22% you'll want 25lbs of each
For the 20% 33lbs of 16% and 17lbs of 28%


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Wait! Jill, I think I understand now! Let me know if I have this right 

This is what I normally mix 
1/2lb manna substitute (excelorator)
1/2lb 16%
1/2lb alfalfa pellets
1/4lb boss
1/4lb dry cob

(boss is 16%, dry cob is 9% so a 50/50 mix is 12.5% right? So I would have 100lbs of that mix, but using 50lbs in my total mix)
(alfalfa pellets is 16%)

SO (1 part being 50lbs)
1 part manna sub. 28%
1 part 16%
1 part alfalfa 16%
1 part boss and cob mix 12.5%
____________________________
Total of 72.50
Divide by 4
= 18.125%

So 18.125% I what I have been feeding all along right?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Thank you Jill!


----------



## goathiker

Yep, you've got it. We don't need no Algebra


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yaaaayyy! :leap: :stars: :wahoo: Thank you Jill! 

And I had a "woah!" moment earlier, I was on a Boer site earlier, and after they said that bucks grow 26% faster than does they continued to say "A growth stimulant, such as a ralgro implant, must always be used as it increases kids’ growth by 10% to 15%" Now, wouldn't that be really harsh on them? And why would you do that? Wouldn't that kinda cause some problems with joints, etc?


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, I'd say so. Course these are short term and terminal. Just meant to win shows. Some of the prices people pay just so their kids can win a show is just amazing to me. Then someone eats the things that were put into it. 

Jeter can tell you about growing too big too fast and having major bone issues in his elder years. He's almost deformed now from arthritis.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Thats terrible, why did he grow so fast?

Im gonna have to catch up in the morning, it's midnight and I have to do the dishes then try too get some sleep. Thank you for your help! Way easier than algebra


----------



## goathiker

He was specially bred for packing. Not in a real smart way. Of course he is 13 but my does don't suffer bone problems so bad. Yeah, I think it's time for some sleep...Good Night.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Morning


----------



## Emzi00

Morning!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

...


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:lol: been waiting to use that one lol! Just couldn't make it till 12 last night lol!

So Emma... Go back a little bit and see the 4 pictures I posted for you guys to vote on for a picture contest...


----------



## Emzi00

Oh, yeah I liked #1...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks  looks like #1 is winning


----------



## Emzi00

Those pictures _almost_ make me want nigies.. So cute..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hehe!!  you should get one or two  :laugh:

Ok... I think I should get out of bed now... The girls are probably yelling at me to come feed them lol! I'm just so tired!


----------



## Emzi00

:lol: I'll have to think about it 

:lol: You're still in bed??? At least I made it to the couch


----------



## Emzi00

Stop changing your avatar picture! :hair: Gosh!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> :lol: I'll have to think about it  :lol: You're still in bed??? At least I made it to the couch


Lol! You need that cuteness 

I'm up now... Heading out side to feed.. 
ROFL!! Oh wonderful! The couch! I made it upstairs!  :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Stop changing your avatar picture! :hair: Gosh!


HAHAHAH!!  that's Cowboy  my new buck I will be getting in about 2 weeks


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok brb.. Running out to feed..  won't be too long


----------



## Emzi00

I was just looking at Cowboy on your site too!  Your getting him from Logan, right? :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! 

Yes, yes I am  I think we are going to drive put there... Not 100% sure yet how we are getting him home :lol:

Ok.. Really have to go feed lol!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Man it is WARM out there! It's 70* outside! I go out expecting the 30*s I've been getting... The frozen water buckets ect.. Walk out there and I'm striping off my big coat lol! Oye!


----------



## Emzi00

Lucky! It's freezing here!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Lucky! It's freezing here!


LOL! New England :roll: don't like the weather... Wait 5min, and it'll change :roll:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

And the wind is CRAZY out there! I worry the girls will blow away! :lol: 

We got a storm of sorts brewing out there!


----------



## Emzi00

It's been nasty outside for the past few days here.. ick..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Icky!


----------



## Emzi00

Dad's making waffles :yum:


----------



## ksalvagno

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> LOL! New England :roll: don't like the weather... Wait 5min, and it'll change :roll:


Hey, they say that about Ohio too!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ksalvagno said:


> Hey, they say that about Ohio too!


LOL! Too funny! Glad we aren't the only ones with crazy weather! :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Dad's making waffles :yum:


Oh yummy!

I'm making cinnabuns  :yum:


----------



## NubianFan

We say that in Arkansas about the weather too...


----------



## NubianFan

You guys and all your carb loaded sweets... I had Italian wedding soup, that is weird breakfast huh? 
I have to get serious and start cutting back on gluten for the sake of my poor thyroid.


----------



## NubianFan

Guys I am writing another stinking paper today!!! SO SICK of papers..... grrrrrrrr.....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol Leslie! That is gross! I can't eat food like that for breakfast! 

Oh that's icky!  I hate papers too


----------



## NubianFan

this about sums it up


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> We say that in Arkansas about the weather too...


We say that in Michigan too...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> We say that in Michigan too...


Lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> this about sums it up


I know that feeling... :hug:


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> 20%? Do you have a market for that really expensive poop? Just wondered since anything over 16% total ration goes on the ground. Your alfalfa should be that high. Protein doesn't make weight, carbs make weight. Super high protein burns out your animals.


Our alfalfa is bad and some of the bales are like dry grass you find out in the middle of nowhere. A lot of yellow stems etc. I'm only graining three does so not going through that much. I'm also giving them that Sunflower oil so that should help. Maybe I did the calculations wrong.... I dunno


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Morning :wave:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Afternoon here :laugh: 

So I showed the fox song to my sisters.. One of them and my mom are singing some of the 'sounds' lol!! The other one is like 'really guys?' LOL!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh my gosh! I have heard enough of the fox song! :lol: BOTH my sons listen to it....even the 18 year old one.....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Oh my gosh! I have heard enough of the fox song! :lol: BOTH my sons listen to it....even the 18 year old one.....


Hey I'm 18  LOL! I think it's so stupid it's funny! Lol! And it gets stuck in my head easily :roll: it's catchy.. That's the problem lol!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, I know you're 18, but he's a guy, a big burly guy, it's just weird, the two things together just don't seem right to me :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! 

Yah but he's a guy.. They do strange things!  :laugh:


----------



## NubianFan

I think it is brilliant. I mean it is very SILLY but I don't think it is stupid, they put a lot of thought into being that silly and being that humorous. It is actually very deep in a way.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh I think it's funny and they put a lot of work into it! I just think.. Idk.. It's a little stupid lol! But that's just me


----------



## ksalvagno

Here is an interview with the guys who did the "fox song". They are comedians who have their own show in the Netherlands.

It is funny. It was supposed to be an "anti" hit. Instead they have over 100,000,000 hits. :ROFL:

http://www.today.com/klgandhoda/ylvis-our-fox-says-song-backfired-us-8C11377990


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^ that is pretty funny! Lol!


----------



## Texaslass

goathiker said:


> I am NOT buying Nigies
> I am NOT buying Nigies
> I am NOT buying NIgies


Yes you are
Yes you are
Yes you are
Yes you are!!

:ROFL:


----------



## Texaslass

I really can't stand the fox song.... :hair: :wallbang:

So, does anyone know if make or female cats make better pets?? I've had 3 females in the past, so I was thinking if I get another maybe I should have a male this time. Just wondering if there's much difference in temperament or something....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Don't get a boy, they pee all over the house.


----------



## ksalvagno

If you get the male cat neutered he will be fine. I have males that were both neutered at 6 months old. No spraying.


----------



## Emzi00

Guy cats are nice  If you get them fixed. We haven't had an indoor cat since I was very little, but we've had plenty of outdoor ones. Our toms were definitely sweeter than our females are. Females are nice.. but moody :lol: It really depends on what you want. One of our toms I swear never, ever sprayed ever. He was a stray that had shown up, he'd crawl all over my mom when she went outside to drink coffee and read the newspaper. All of his kittens turned out friendly too... :shrug:


----------



## Texaslass

I had a feeling that would be the answer.  Why is it that guy animals are always the sweetest? :lol: With exceptions, of course. 
Of course I would get one that was neutered.  My wild outdoor cat is a spayed female, and I wouldn't want a male to act weird with her...
It'll most likely be almost entirely indoors, because she is extremely territorial, and I don't think they would get along. But if anyone knows how to introduce cats to each other and get them used to each other without one of them getting killed, I would be happy to learn.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

True, I never have mine spayed because I do still need cats around to eat mice and stuff. I don't know about the introducing cats thing, mine hardly ever fight...


:GAAH: Babette is SO frustrating! Grrr, yesterday she had a bit of dishcharge, so I thought for sure she was coming in heat (finally!). Today, her tail is wet and she's flagging, so I brough her over by Goober and Nehru, and the boys were going crazy, but she wanted nothing to do with them, she was trying to run away when I was holding her, trying to head butt them through the fence, etc. :GAAH: :angry:


----------



## Emzi00

Two words: glass doors. :lol: Then screen doors :slapfloor:


----------



## Texaslass

That is frustrating- is she just not in standing heat yet, or is she just being thatta way?


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Two words: glass doors. :lol: Then screen doors :slapfloor:


:slapfloor: Haha, yeah, that's what I'm thinking!! lol!


----------



## Emzi00

What's this?? Lacie needs cats??? :lol:

Babette!! :hair: :GAAH:


----------



## Texaslass

The territorial one takes care of everything under the sun here, lol. Unless it's in the goat barn! :hair: She's terrified of goats, so she won't go near the pen, and there's always mice running along the walls, and now a snake!! I really need to take her out there to pay the vermin a visit; I do that sometimes and she'll take care of it, just won't go out there on her own.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I know! :hair: I don't know if she's just being a pain or what, when she was in heat last time, she was all over Abner (and same went for him), I don't know what her deal is, I'll try again later today. I sure would like to have her bred sooner rather than later though!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> What's this?? Lacie needs cats??? :lol:
> 
> Babette!! :hair: :GAAH:


To eat the mice, gophers, voles, and all that, they are strictly outside cats though. Except for Marshmallow, he comes inside every now and then when he gets cold (he's a baby)


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I sure would like to have her bred sooner rather than later though!


Me too!   :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I know! :hair: I don't know if she just being a pain or what, when she was in heat last time, she was all over Abner (and some went for him), I don't know what her deal is, I'll try again later today. I sure would like to have her bred sooner rather than later though!


Same here- the only reason I'm holding off on a few of them is cause I was letting the doelings grow a bit more, and I didn't get around to giving BoSe for too long, so I just gave it too them, and hopefully they'll be bred on their next heat. :/
BTW Lacie, My does still have pitiful production and it just doesn't make sense! :hair: They get minerals, kelp, greens, grain, BOSS, alfalfa, everything in the book, but they just refuse to produce more milk! It's really bothering me, cause they've always produced really well up until we dried them off at ten or 11 months lactation. :hair:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emilie too probably :lol:


Meanwhile in California...... :hair: :angry: Babette!!!


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Emilie too probably :lol:
> 
> Meanwhile in California...... :hair: :angry: Babette!!!


Probably :lol:

Meanwhile in Michigan........ :hair: :GAAH: :veryangry:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Texaslass said:


> Same here- the only reason I'm holding off on a few of them is cause I was letting the doelings grow a bit more, and I didn't get around to giving BoSe for too long, so I just gave it too them, and hopefully they'll be bred on their next heat. :/
> BTW Lacie, My does still have pitiful production and it just doesn't make sense! :hair: They get minerals, kelp, greens, grain, BOSS, alfalfa, everything in the book, but they just refuse to produce more milk! It's really bothering me, cause they've always produced really well up until we dried them off at ten or 11 months lactation. :hair:


Well, sounds like we're in the same boat of " :hair: " :lol:

What month of lactation are they in now? Did you try cutting back on the sweet potato leaves?

How much of each feed are they getting?


----------



## Texaslass

Hmm.... I might have to think about that for a while and get back to you. I have some stuff to do right now...
They are about 8 1/2 months lactation now, approximately. And yes, they haven't had SPs in over a week, I'd say, mostly Kale, and the occasional bit of alfalfa... okay, we were off the BOSS for a while, but they were low before that, and it didn't get lower, so I don't think that's it... I don't think they are too thin, the big girls are about 150 lbs each and they don't look bony... their coats are shiny... :scratch: 
I'll figure out the amounts in a bit, gtg now!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Probably :lol:
> 
> Meanwhile in Michigan........ :hair: :GAAH: :veryangry:


:ROFL: :slapfloor: :lol:

Haha I'm sorry she's being such a jerk, she'll make it up I swear! Maybe....I hope....

I had a terrible dream my doe Ginger, the boer doe that normally has triplets and quads, I had a dream she has quints this time!  And they were all boys *curls up on the floor crying*


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :ROFL: :slapfloor: :lol:
> 
> Haha I'm sorry she's being such a jerk, she'll make it up I swear! Maybe....I hope....
> 
> I had a terrible dream my doe Ginger, the boer doe that normally has triplets and quads, I had a dream she has quints this time!  And they were all boys *curls up on the floor crying*


:ROFL: I hope so too :lol:

That'd be terrible!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I know, they were ugly boys at that too... :lol: I don't know what I'd do if that happened.... Probably have a wet buckling sale or something :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Or your daughter could show them as market wethers


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You're can only have one per exhibitor at our fair, so she couldn't do that. But I don't think that you'd even make any money on a market wether, it seems like you'd be in the hole $500 with market wethers, it doesnt seem like the kids make any money.


----------



## Emzi00

She could try the state fair, I think they sell for more there.. onder: So she could show one at a local fair, the state fair, you could probably sell at least one, and if you wanted to.. you could put the rest in the freezer onder: I would hate for that to happen though, I mean _five bucks!_


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'm going to make soap tomorrow!  Got the rest of the stuff that I need today. (I think)


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:laugh: Maybe, but I think it's one per year period, no matter what fairs you go to... Hmmm, maybe if she did it as independent, it would be different.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That's cool Sydney!


----------



## Emzi00

Be careful Sydney! And have fun :laugh:


----------



## Texaslass

Okay, so each milker gets approximately: 
4 pounds of 16% grain a day (2 in the morning, 2 in the evening)
1-3 cups BOSS a day
IDK how to measure how much kale they get, lol, but it's a pretty good amount.
That would be all they get in lieu of alfalfa, when we don't have any.

When we do have alfalfa, I would say each one gets maybe 2 flakes of the compressed stuff that you can get at TSC, cause that's what my dad keeps getting, so that's all I have.

It could be less on the greens or alfalfa, because we feed all the girls at once, in a bunch of assorted troughs and tubs on the ground, and they all run around fighting ove it, so I really don't know exactly how much they get, but the two bigger alpines are piggy. and both kind of share the status of herd queen, so I would think they would be getting more than their share, if anything.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :laugh: Maybe, but I think it's one per year period, no matter what fairs you go to... Hmmm, maybe if she did it as independent, it would be different.


It depends. You could do one for a state fair, one for a regional fair, and one for a county fair. In my town, kinds who are doing a market animal raise two. One for the county fair and one for the regional fair.


----------



## Emzi00

Hey Lacie, you should go to windrushfarmsalpines.com and check out their doe mimi, then tell me what you think *bats eyes* Pwetty pweaz??
I want a professional's opinion.. she's the dam of the buck Billie is being bred to..


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Hey Lacie, you should go to windrushfarmsalpines.com and check out their doe mimi, then tell me what you think *bats eyes* Pwetty pweaz??
> I want a professional's opinion.. she's the dam of the buck Billie is being bred to..


I think she's really nice, Emma.  I like her udder, one of the nicer ones on that page. 
I gotta say, I think Corriander is too cute; and I like her name as well.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Hey Lacie, you should go to windrushfarmsalpines.com and check out their doe mimi, then tell me what you think *bats eyes* Pwetty pweaz??
> I want a professional's opinion.. she's the dam of the buck Billie is being bred to..


I'd like her to have more length, and depth, a more capcious udder, more fore udder, and more udder depth. I do like her front end, topline, and blending though. I think her rear legs have just a touch too much angle though.

She has a very nice LA score


----------



## Texaslass

Did you forget about me again, Lacie? :tears:


----------



## NubianFan

Guys would it be too sissy and selfish of me to ask for prayers, my abdomen is absolutely killing me. It hit at 4 this morning with gastrointestinal distress and it isn't letting up in fact it is getter much much worse. I guess it is some kind of virus. But I am cramping so bad it is unbelievable. I took a bath and my body wash's scent made me sick, THAT has never happened. I have been trying to write a paper through the intense pain and trips to the bathroom and I was supposed to go to class at 4 but I told my teacher I just couldn't make it, which I can't, my mom is wanting to take me to the doctor, but I am gonna try to wait and see if it passes and is just a bug.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I totally didn't even see your post, sorry Sarah! You're feeding a good amount of grain, so it's not that, so I don't know what the heck to say. Roughage is what makes the most milk, so if they can stuff their face all day they should be making milk, I don't know what's going on. I'll think on it.


In other news... I know how I can get more market wethers into the fair, even if they only allow one per kid :laugh: I'll put one in each of my sons names, and enter them that way


----------



## ksalvagno

Prayers sent. I hope you feel better quickly.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sorry Leslie, that's terrible! I hope you get over that quickly, that is no good at all! :hug:


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I totally didn't even see your post, sorry Sarah! You're feeding a good amount of grain, so it's not that, so I don't know what the heck to say. Roughage is what makes the most milk, so if they can stuff their face all day they should be making milk, I don't know what's going on. I'll think on it.


Thank you Lacie!!  I appreciate it!

I am so sorry, Leslie!!   Will be ray:ing! :hug:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I'd like her to have more length, and depth, a more capcious udder, more fore udder, and more udder depth. I do like her front end, topline, and blending though. I think her rear legs have just a touch too much angle though.
> 
> She has a very nice LA score


Thanks Lacie


----------



## Emzi00

So sorry Leslie, that really stinks  Will be praying :hug:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> In other news... I know how I can get more market wethers into the fair, even if they only allow one per kid :laugh: I'll put one in each of my sons names, and enter them that way


Advantages of multiple children


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yep! Whether they like it or not! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

:ROFL: You'd be the best mom ever! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh I know, :lol: But that would look good on the parents of the market kids if their kids were grand champion, even if they were the only one in the class :ROFL:

Ok Sarah, I asked for help of other dairy people, I'll let you know if they have any ideas


----------



## goathiker

Okay, since when do Nigerians produce spinable fiber???


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

What??? That's not right... unless you somehow are able to spin their winter down into some sort of something :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Ummm.... never....???


----------



## goathiker

That's what I thought. Even the little Nigora I had years ago only had enough fiber for one bootie.


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Oh I know, :lol: But that would look good on the parents of the market kids if their kids were grand champion, even if they were the only one in the class :ROFL:
> 
> Ok Sarah, I asked for help of other dairy people, I'll let you know if they have any ideas


Why thank you!  That's awesome!


----------



## Texaslass

goathiker said:


> That's what I thought. Even the little Nigora I had years ago only had enough fiber for one bootie.


:lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Sarah!!!!!!! You're back!!!!!! :wahoo: :dance: :hug: :hug:


----------



## Texaslass

Wellll, I don't think I can stay, so don't break out the champagne yet! :slapfloor:


----------



## Emzi00

Aww, I was looking forward to the champagne


----------



## Texaslass

Eww!  Never had it, but I've tasted wine and beer, yuuk!!  I do not like that stuff! :lol: Idk how adults drink it..


----------



## goathiker

It has to do with how your ears clog up and you can't hear your kids whining so much anymore  JK


----------



## Emzi00

I don't know how adults drink it either


----------



## Texaslass

goathiker said:


> It has to do with how your ears clog up and you can't hear your kids whining so much anymore  JK


Oh, man, and I was all ready to try it! :ROFL: that would be nice....


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I totally didn't even see your post, sorry Sarah! You're feeding a good amount of grain, so it's not that, so I don't know what the heck to say. Roughage is what makes the most milk, so if they can stuff their face all day they should be making milk, I don't know what's going on. I'll think on it.
> 
> In other news... I know how I can get more market wethers into the fair, even if they only allow one per kid :laugh: I'll put one in each of my sons names, and enter them that way


Your sons would have to show them in order to be allowed to sell.


----------



## Scottyhorse

So. I figured out what I will do my 4-H presentation/poster on! It'll be picking a good Nigerian from a bad Nigerian, so conformation and all that stuff. I'll also take some pictures tomorrow when I make soap for the first time and use that for an extra fair poster.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> What??? That's not right... unless you somehow are able to spin their winter down into some sort of something :lol:


My sister tried to felt with it... didnt go over so well... LOL! So she has a coffee can full of her first doe's undercoat LOL! :ROFL:


----------



## NubianFan

you guys prayers must be working because I am finally feeling a little better. I still am uncomfortable but I am no longer writhing in pain. Thanks


----------



## Emzi00

I've decided that when I have children that I will be the best mom ever


----------



## Scottyhorse

Ok guys scroll down to the bottom of the page and tell me if the udder of 'Poppy Patch Marylin Monroe' looks weird to you or not.

http://redrailfarm.homestead.com/AGS-Goats.html

The buck, Creamsicle, is the buck Carolina will be bred to next week!! SUPER excited!!!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I know they'd have to show them to sell them, but that's easy, ask they have to do is walk them around the ring. 

And with much drama from Babette, I think she was bred enough time to call it good. I had to hold her still, she was crying and freaking out trying to get away the entire time. Then when I let her go she went back to running around like a mad woman trying to get away from him. But when she felt like she ran enough, she stood for him. So I'm leaving her penned with him for a bit longer, for good measure. 
Babette gives me so much trouble, those kids better be gorgeous doelings! :hair: :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Sydney, I think it's just a weird angle to the picture, it does look a little weird..

And Lacie, I'm still hoping for triplet doelings, two cou noirs and a pied  :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I know they'd have to show them to sell them, but that's easy, ask they have to do is walk them around the ring.
> 
> And with much drama from Babette, I think she was bred enough time to call it good. I had to hold her still, she was crying and freaking out trying to get away the entire time. Then when I let her go she went back to running around like a mad woman trying to get away from him. But when she felt like she ran enough, she stood for him. So I'm leaving her penned with him for a bit longer, for good measure.
> Babette gives me so much trouble, those kids better be gorgeous doelings! :hair: :lol:


I think she just prefers Abner


----------



## Emzi00

Abner probably smells better


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

The BEST Mac and Cheese ever!!


----------



## Emzi00

Eww.. that's nasty Skyla 
I guess the stuff from KFC is okay...


----------



## Emzi00

Pepsi in the background!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No way! It's so good!!
I don't really like the chicken anymore.. They changed it and it's not very good


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Pepsi in the background!


:ROFL: 
I don't really like pepsin either... But I didn't feel like a mountian Dew either.. :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh: I just _ really_ do not like pop! It makes me sick 
And I only like baked Mac and cheese


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol! 

I LOVE baked! :yum: it's SOOO good! :drool:


----------



## Emzi00

Skyla, you really should fix the unigoat in your signature, it's really bugging me! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL!! 
You hang out with Lacie too much :roll: :lol:
and I don't know how too so  
and it looked odd when Lacie put one on the middle of her head :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Hanging out with Lacie too much is a good thing! 

I thought she did a good job when she did it :shrug: better than a unigoat.

It bugs me so much! :hair:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! Not when you start criticizing me goaties one ear in a picture! 

It looked like a horn lol! No offense Lacie  

ROFL! Then I shall leave it!


----------



## Emzi00

But.... but... but... :tears:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! :lol: 

I may put my old one back up.... This one is just so big..


----------



## Emzi00

Another reason to change it


----------



## Scottyhorse

My mom made 'stick to the pan' nachos for dinner


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, were would you like the second ear to be put?! It's bugging me too! :lol:
I thought it looked normal, like a goat does when they have one ear forward and one ear back, as normal as that looks anyway! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Yeah Skyla, where you want the second ear at?! :ROFL:


----------



## NubianFan

I am drinking a cold Gatorade my daughter chilled for me... It tastes better than any expensive champagne on earth ever could to me right now... I know how my poor baby goats felt now when I added it to their water, it is yummy when you have been sick...


----------



## NubianFan

I think you should photoshop off one of Dru's long ears and add it to Skylas goat she would look like a donkey then.... LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL! Let me fiddle with it some 

Lol Leslie! :ROFL:


----------



## Texaslass

Sorry I was gone so long, I had a lot to do! And I got covered in fire-ant bites while washing sweet potatoes, so I really need to take a shower. I feel all itchy, lol! 
BBAS (be back after shower )


----------



## Emzi00

Sarah! :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's sounds icky Sarah


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I think the original picture looks better with an ear as well :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

:ROFL: So do I Lacie :slapfloor:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!! 
:roll: y'all are so nit picky!


----------



## Emzi00

Not nit picky, obsessive and compulsive!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I think the ear on that one came out better, I scaled it down more when I copied it  It may need to be moved back just a tad, but I'm happy with it :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Not nit picky, obsessive and compulsive!


Yeah, that! :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

At fair this year I had to work in the 4h cafeteria, and I _had_ to sort the drinks into a certain order.. of my own free will. If that doesn't say something then I don't know what will! :slapfloor:


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> That's sounds icky Sarah


More itchy than icky, but yeah, lol!! :lol: just messing with you...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sydney...you're lurking, around, I know it, and Skyla, did you leave!?! :tears:


----------



## Texaslass

I'm contemplating whether or not it would be rude to ask this, but I'm going to anyway : did you hear anything from your peeps yet Lacie?


----------



## Emzi00

You scared her away Lacie! :ROFL: Jk


----------



## Texaslass

I think everyone just flew to the moon! Where'd everyone go??!


----------



## Emzi00

I'm still here.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I must have, sorry skyla!

Sarah, I just checked and they have not gotten back to me so I will check again in the morning.


----------



## Texaslass

Okay dokey, thanks. 

Well, I really need to go before I'm called forcefully to a "family meeeting" or something.. 

I guess I'll check in in the morning, but then I may not be around for a while.. have fun while I'm gone! :grouphug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL!! Y'all crack me up!

Sorry.. I was searching some pedigrees on ADGA for one of the websites I'm doing  I don't know all of the goats registered names so it's a bit tough :lol: but I'm having fun lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Not nit picky, obsessive and compulsive!


ROFL! Oh yes, that is soo much better  lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> At fair this year I had to work in the 4h cafeteria, and I had to sort the drinks into a certain order.. of my own free will. If that doesn't say something then I don't know what will! :slapfloor:


:ROFL: haha! Oh gosh!


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> ROFL! Oh yes, that is soo much better  lol!


It's a legitimate excuse! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I think the ear on that one came out better, I scaled it down more when I copied it  It may need to be moved back just a tad, but I'm happy with it :lol:


LOL! I can still see her REAL ear lol! So now she is a three eared goat!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> It's a legitimate excuse! :lol:


Tis true! :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Sydney...you're lurking, around, I know it, and Skyla, did you leave!?! :tears:


Yes I am lurking  We're going to go see that new movie 'Gravity' tonight too.


----------



## Emzi00

Night Sarah I'll miss you  :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> Okay dokey, thanks.  Well, I really need to go before I'm called forcefully to a "family meeeting" or something..  I guess I'll check in in the morning, but then I may not be around for a while.. have fun while I'm gone! :grouphug:


Missed that.. Night :hug:


----------



## Emzi00

Skyla! Air1! Jamie Grace! Right now!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I had to look again, I thought that was just some kind of shadow, it looks nothing like an ear! :lol: Hmm, how to fix that.... onder:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Skyla! Air1! Jamie Grace! Right now!


Missed it again!!  happens every time  I catch the beginning of the next song..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I had to look again, I thought that was just some kind of shadow, it looks nothing like an ear! :lol: Hmm, how to fix that.... onder:


Her ears are weird and kinda floppy like lol! It's funny :laugh:

See!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Hello everybody,

Just wanted to say (and this is totally random), but I am glad humans are omnivores; otherwise we couldn't enjoy bacon! LOL 

Patrick


----------



## Emzi00

I LOVE bacon!!! :drool:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Hello everybody, Just wanted to say (and this is totally random), but I am glad humans are omnivores; otherwise we couldn't enjoy bacon! LOL  Patrick


ROFL!! Oh man I LOVE bacon! We were gonna have some for diner but had pizza (and I had KFC) lol! I can't wait till January when we get REAL bacon from our piggy!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Hi guys! Skyla! Text me!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ahh! LOVE this song that's on now!! 

Will do Sarah  just have to grab my charger


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

An additional 4-H project for next year is to raise a few pigs. I am absolutely against breeding a pig (I am glad someone does though). I just think anything that has a litter every breeding is kind of gross! 

PS: Not to offend anyone who does breed swine. I am just expressing my personal feeling.  LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I absolutely HATE having pigs! They are nasty things IMO but I LOVE the meat when they go :laugh: so I deal with them lol! No way would I ever breed them!!  


Oh love this song too!


----------



## Scottyhorse

I don't like hogs. 

We're leaving for the movie now, tty all later!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Did I get the ear Skyla?

Lol, well dogs have litters, dog that gross you out too?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Did I get the ear Skyla? Lol, well dogs have litters, dog that gross you out too?


That looks better then before... But I still think that ear looks abnormal...

LOL Lacie

Have fun Sydney  :wave:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

little-bits-n-pieces said:


> did i get the ear skyla?
> 
> Lol, well dogs have litters, dog that gross you out too?


Yes!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Yes!!!


Haha!! Goats have litters! ...sorta...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That's funny Patrick, I raise both, it all seems fine to me :lol:


Skyla, maybe it just looks weird to you because you know it isn't real? It looks fine to me! :lol: Does it need to be smaller, rotated one way or the other, lower, further back or forward? What's wrong with it?!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Haha!! Goats have litters! ...sorta...


Goats have on average twins! So...IMO...That is acceptable!

I had Icelandic and Shetland sheep before goats. After some research I found out that the record for the Icelandic breed was 6 lambs!  Yuck!!! 

(Now I'm into Boers) LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> That's funny Patrick, I raise both, it all seems fine to me :lol: Skyla, maybe it just looks weird to you because you know it isn't real? It looks fine to me! :lol:


Pigs are nasty animals IMO! Never would I survive if I had to raise them!  
I will only keep one a few months before it goes in the freezer! :ROFL:

That could be it... Idk... It just looks funky to me lol!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> That's funny Patrick, I raise both, it all seems fine to me :lol:
> 
> Skyla, maybe it just looks weird to you because you know it isn't real? It looks fine to me! :lol: Does it need to be smaller, rotated one way or the other, lower, further back or forward? What's wrong with it?!


Just IMO
Just IMO
Just IMO
Just IMO!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> That's funny Patrick, I raise both, it all seems fine to me :lol: Skyla, maybe it just looks weird to you because you know it isn't real? It looks fine to me! :lol: Does it need to be smaller, rotated one way or the other, lower, further back or forward? What's wrong with it?!


And to your edit...

Idk.. It looks like it's backwards and just funky.. Idk it's just not right! LOL! And further back might look a bit better? onder:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Lacie, before I realized you had edited it in, I couldn't tell, now it just looks weird. Haha


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Goats have on average twins! So...IMO...That is acceptable! I had Icelandic and Shetland sheep before goats. After some research I found out that the record for the Icelandic breed was 6 lambs!  Yuck!!!  (Now I'm into Boers) LOL


Same difference IMO lol!

I have heard of plenty of 'litters' of six in goats  esp Nigerians...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Lacie, before I realized you had edited it in, I couldn't tell, now it just looks weird. Haha


THANK YOU!! Someone who sees what I'm talking about! :ROFL: :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

:ROFL: no prob!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> :ROFL: no prob!


:laugh:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Same difference IMO lol!
> 
> I have heard of plenty of 'litters' of six in goats  esp Nigerians...


Yuck!!! Actually; super yuck!!! 

Do you know if they were all healthy? (I would assume not)

Did I mention...Yuck!!! LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Yuck!!! Actually; super yuck!!!  Do you know if they were all healthy? (I would assume not) Did I mention...Yuck!!! LOL


ROFL! This is quite amusing! Large litters are fun 

Yes some of them were  I have also heard of a Nubian that had 7 and I *believe* all were healthy.. Some were just tiny lol!

Haha!!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> ROFL! This is quite amusing! Large litters are fun
> 
> Yes some of them were  I have also heard of a Nubian that had 7 and I *believe* all were healthy.. Some were just tiny lol!
> 
> Haha!!


OK... You are giving me the creepy chills. End of conversation! 

So... Anything (other than goats having super large litter) that you want to talk about?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

There is no winning with you is there Skyla? :lol:

Patrick, I've had boer does have quadruplets quite commonly


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> There is no winning with you is there Skyla? :lol:
> 
> Patrick, I've had boer does have quadruplets quite commonly


Ok... I will draw the line there! Quads are alright. IMO 

But that's it!!! LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha!! Really?!? Why?! More babies the merrier 

Haha!! Umm.. Idk.. Anything  
How many show y'all planning on going to next year?

LOL Lacie!  sorry.. It just doesn't look right! :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I have only had quads once.. And one was stillborn  the doe was a tiny doe.. Just not enough room! The three live kids were pretty good size too!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Probably just three...

Crow Wing County Fair (my county), Morrison County Fair (about 2 miles away), and Northeast (NE) Livestock Show.

All are local and easy!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> ROFL! This is quite amusing! Large litters are fun
> 
> Yes some of them were  I have also heard of a Nubian that had 7 and I *believe* all were healthy.. Some were just tiny lol!
> 
> Haha!!


My Nubian is going to have 7 happy and healthy kids


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> There is no winning with you is there Skyla? :lol:
> 
> Patrick, I've had boer does have quadruplets quite commonly


I guess there's no winning for you either! LOL

Good luck!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's cool  we have one show in NH we go to every year.. Then there is a two ring show in MA we like.. And there is a cute little fair I want to try  there is one in VT i would like to get to as well.. And if I could get to the National show in KY I would LOVE to go! I just haven't figured out how to get my does there yet lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Where did y'all go??


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Alright... I'm back, but only to go! LOL   It's late and (even though it's the weekend tomorrow) I do enjoy sleep! LOL

Goodnight...

Patrick


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Good night 
Mi should get ready for bed too.. I have to get up fairly early to make a 45 min drive for a 4-H meeting


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

You happy with my sig now Lacie


----------



## caprine crazy

I should go to bed too. I have to go to work in the morning! YAY! I love my "job." It's volunteer work that's why there are quotations around job.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It's good you like it though Kayla  I used to love my volunteer work


----------



## Scottyhorse

That. Movie. Was. Awesome.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I made a poll to keep track of the votes better 
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f193/help-me-pick-155601/


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> That. Movie. Was. Awesome.


That's always a good thing 

What was it about?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok.. It's 12:30 and I have to get up early... I should get to bed.. Ttyl


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> That's always a good thing
> 
> What was it about?


It was the new Gravity movie. Kinda hard to describe without giving all the scenes away! So the main actors are Sandra Bullock and George Cloony. They are up in space and something happens to a Russian missile and it explodes. Eventually all the pieces come and destroy the ship they're on, one of the other guys dies, they get separated, etc. So George and Sandra get back together and they only have 90 mins till the stuff comes back around. So they have to get to this Chinese satellite that has an escape pod.. Well they're running out of O2 and the fuel for their thrusters and then a lot of stuff happens and it's really a good intense action movie.... You guys should watch it.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sounds interesting


----------



## Scottyhorse

It was really good


----------



## Scottyhorse

Gah!!! The price of the copper bolus' went up! :GAAH:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Nope Skyla, I don't like the udder on the doe in the sig :laugh:


Wait a while, the price will go back down on the copper, Sydney.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Nope Skyla, I don't like the udder on the doe in the sig :laugh:
> 
> Wait a while, the price will go back down on the copper, Sydney.


Why did it go up, do you know? It's safe for pregnant does, correct?


----------



## Scottyhorse

I like her udder just fine. It's her front feet/legs that bug me


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It mostly likely went up due to winter coming and kidding season coming up (when a lot of people bolus again). Yes it is ok for pregnant does.


I didn't like the teat placement and capacity on the doe :lol: The front feet are odd too


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> It mostly likely went up due to winter coming and kidding season coming up (when a lot of people bolus again). Yes it is ok for pregnant does.
> 
> I didn't like the teat placement and capacity on the doe :lol: The front feet are odd too


Okay that makes total sense. A couple of my goats have rough coats but it wouldn't be bad to treat all of them, right?

Also could you check out my thread if you haven't already of the Selenium and Vit. E gel? I'd like some info on that stuff if possible.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lacie!! You ARE not picky!! :ROFL: well I don't feel like changing it again for some time so 

How much do you think copper will come down? We will need some at some point soonish...


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Hi guys! Oh, about the shows, my fair  haha! I'd love to go to others but my parents aren't up for bringing the goats far... :roll:


----------



## Emzi00

But... but.. what'd they say about the 4h state fair? :tears:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Oh right! I'll ask!!! I totally forgot... Can you send me the info again? If you ever did? Haha


----------



## Emzi00

Hehe, give me a sec.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

:lol: thanks


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Hey guys, anyone know of easy goat related crafts? I'm bored! Hahaha


----------



## Emzi00

Hmm.. I got nothing :lol:

I know someone who did a presentation on how to do a dairy clip at their fair so they shaved one side of the goat before they got there, then shaved the other side for the presentation.. No idea why that came to mind :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Hahaha :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hey Sarah and Emma  

Sarah, I go to a livestock show, county fair, and regional fair. Next year I am hoping to go to all of those plus the ADGA show a few hours away. The 4-H state fair is almost on the other side of the state, but I really want to go there too!!!


----------



## Emzi00

I want to go to the 4h state fair, an ADGA show, and maybe the county fair. Maybe on the county fair because there is little competition, not good competition, and I'm worried about diseases and such.
And I might sign up with MDGS, so I might see about shows with that..


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> I want to go to the 4h state fair, an ADGA show, and maybe the county fair. Maybe on the county fair because there is little competition, not good competition, and I'm worried about diseases and such.
> And I might sign up with MDGS, so I might see about shows with that..


Ah county fairs are fine. I think there is less risk of disease honestly  At my county fair I was the only one who didn't have market/Boer goats, though, so I won all my classes 

Are you going to breed Mini Alpines?


----------



## Emzi00

Our county fair wasn't very impressive, goats didn't get health checks or anything, some had hoof rot, some were emaciated, and I'm always worried about the big three.. 
Our fair is mainly pygmies, then nigies, then crosses of the two.. we had two boer cross does there this year, four boer kids.. a boer saanen cross, then about five Oberhasli's and some "pure bred alpines" (quotes because they weren't registered and I don't trust unregistered goats..) So that is my competition... the obies looked terrible!  Poor things were so underweight. And the udders! Oh gosh! *faints* 

Nah, I'm sticking with regular alpines.. not sure if I could do the whole mini thing..


----------



## Scottyhorse

I getcha. Luckily all the goats at the county fair seemed healthy and at a good weight. Though some of the udders on those boer/nubian crosses were just gross. At the livestock show, someone was milking their 50% nubian %50 boer (though it looked like no Boer influence  ) and the 'milk' was all chuncky


----------



## Emzi00

Eww!  That's nasty!


----------



## Texaslass

Hey guys!  :wave:

Just checking in real quick.  I'm at market right now, can't talk.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> Eww!  That's nasty!


Yes yes it is.


----------



## Emzi00

Stop it you! "Just checking in" :roll: Stop tugging at the heart strings


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That's awful Emma! The judges didnt send those goats home?!?! One year at our county fair I made one of the exhibitors take their goats back home,, it was 3 nubians, they were emaciated, coughing etc, I wanted no part of that in the ring. I would never bring a goat anywhere if it looked like that, I don't know what goes through some peoples heads.

I'd show Billie, if there is 11 other does in her class, and she's the best one, you get one leg toward her champion title


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hmm, the recipe for soap I am cutting in fourths now calls for 3.175 oz of lye... I have a scale, but how do I measure that much? Could I just do 3 oz? Or 3.5 oz?


----------



## Emzi00

Nope, just placed them at the end of the line. I mean you could see they were just skin and bones. If I would've been the judge I'd have sent those goats home, but I wasn't 

Yeah, I want to show her, it'd be sooo cool to earn some legs, maybe even finish her as a champion.. one can dream..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Since there is nobody showing at my fair anymore, I was going to enter all my goats, transfer a few into my sisters name or something, so it would count when one won, and show them all against each other just to get a champion leg that counts, and do that a few more times, when one gets their championship, retire her show days, then add a new doe to the class and just keep going :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Scottyhorse said:


> Hmm, the recipe for soap I am cutting in fourths now calls for 3.175 oz of lye... I have a scale, but how do I measure that much? Could I just do 3 oz? Or 3.5 oz?


Do you have a scale that measures in tenths of ounces?


----------



## Emzi00

:ROFL: Sounds like a plan Lacie! :slapfloor:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Never mind it's 90 grams, easy measurement


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> :ROFL: Sounds like a plan Lacie! :slapfloor:


I know right!? How can that possibly go wrong, it's just my own does!  My friend linda was the only one that was still showing this year, and she threw in the towel and is selling her herd as of the end of august this year. So now there is nobody showing anymore.


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Stop it you! "Just checking in" :roll: Stop tugging at the heart strings


 well, I don't have anything to say anyway. :lol:

Just letting you know I exist.


----------



## Emzi00

Who wants to buy me some stuff from Jeffers?  :lol:


----------



## Sylvie

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Same difference IMO lol!
> 
> I have heard of plenty of 'litters' of six in goats  esp Nigerians...


This goat had a 'litter' of sextuplets:
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f219/abbey-delivers-sextuplets-141509/

And, one of my does was a quintuplet; they are all perfectly healthy. (None were bottle fed either!)


----------



## Scottyhorse

How does a goat get all her champion legs (what are they anyways) and what's a finished champion?


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> How does a goat get all her champion legs (what are they anyways) and what's a finished champion?


Well, I'll try to do my best to explain it, and if I completely mess up, you've got Lacie 
So when you take champion in a class of at least 11 other goats you get a leg towards permanent ch. You need three legs to be a finished champion, only one of those can be a dry leg.

So a finished champion is a goat that has taken um.. champion.. at least three times at a sanctioned show.. if that makes sense.. same applies for GCH.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Yes that makes sense, thanks


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hmm I need the texaslass Sarah on here...  Need to figure out what I can line my mold with..


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Our county fair wasn't very impressive, goats didn't get health checks or anything, some had hoof rot, some were emaciated, and I'm always worried about the big three..
> Our fair is mainly pygmies, then nigies, then crosses of the two.. we had two boer cross does there this year, four boer kids.. a boer saanen cross, then about five Oberhasli's and some "pure bred alpines" (quotes because they weren't registered and I don't trust unregistered goats..) So that is my competition... the obies looked terrible!  Poor things were so underweight. And the udders! Oh gosh! *faints*
> 
> Nah, I'm sticking with regular alpines.. not sure if I could do the whole mini thing..


Oh wow, our fair is really nice and clean and they are really strict about the vet checks!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

So I took Japan down the road today, had only been out for about 5 minutes when it started pouring. Needless to say we both ran back to the barn, and now I'm sitting on the porch eating pizza from lunch and waiting for the stupid rain to stop. It seriously has been raining for like 2 weeks


----------



## Scottyhorse

It's crappy weather here too and we have a 4-H shoot at the range today... Grrr. I wanted to ride my horse today too!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

It finally stopped raining!!!! I took Japan out and walked down the dirt road by my house... He was so sweet, I had him out for about 45 minutes-1 hours, and he never left my side(I had him clipped into the leash for safety when cars passed, but I was never needed). We chatted the whole time, it was awesome. And of course most of the cars passing gave us weird looks. The one guy we know just laughed, rolled down his window, and asked how I was doing. Another car with two girls that were obvious city slickers only out here for the winery stopped, rolled down the window, pointed, and just stared. I just started dying of laughter and the drove away, it was hilarious. But it was fun. We walked most of the time, did a little running in between. It was great


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Who wants to buy me some stuff from Jeffers?  :lol:


Whoever's buying (not me, lol, I'm broke! ) can buy me a bunch of stuff too!


----------



## Texaslass

Scottyhorse said:


> Hmm I need the texaslass Sarah on here...  Need to figure out what I can line my mold with..


Did you miss back there a bit when we were talking about that? Idk how many pages back it was, but you can use freezer paper, it works great!  I posted pics of it and how i line the mold with it and everything....


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Texaslass said:


> Whoever's buying (not me, lol, I'm broke! ) can buy me a bunch of stuff too!


And me!


----------



## NubianFan

Hey Guys, I don't want to be gross but I need more prayers, I started passing blood last night. Apparently that horrible pain in my abdomen was more than just a case of upset tummy. They think I either had a diverticula burst and bleed, a polyp burst and bleed, or possibly colonitis or gastroenteritis. They went ahead and gave me a strong antibiotic but, they want me back first thing Monday to do bloodwork to see if the bleed has made me anemic and to schedule a colonoscopy. I feel pretty bad today though not in as much abdominal pain, and he told me nothing but bed rest til Monday and to hit the er if the bleeding gets any worse.


----------



## Emzi00

That's terrible! I'll be praying! :hug:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I'm so sorry Leslie! Prayers are definitely with you!!!! ray: ray: ray: ray: ray:
:hug: :hug: :hug: :hug:
:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## ksalvagno

Will definitely keep you in my prayers. :hug:


----------



## fishin816

Come on guys! We gotta reach 900 pages! Keep pushing!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I can't believe we're almost farther than "ban the user" when we started at like 600 with that one or something!


----------



## Texaslass

That's awful Leslie!  :hug: ray: I'm so sorry!

Not to make light of it or anything, but if you do find out you're anemic, maybe you should try taking some red cell.


----------



## NubianFan

I have a gallon of it I bought for the goats I guess I certainly could. :laugh:


----------



## goathiker

I took Red Cell for a week before I gave blood once. My iron count was awesome. It's nasty stuff though. Nothing hides the taste.


----------



## NubianFan

One of my ex boyfriends used to drink it and give it to his horse, he was a wanna be cowboy and he thought it made him and his horse tough. LOL So I know it can be consumed by humans safely...


----------



## NubianFan

He said my blood count was awesome in September, so he let me wait til Monday to have it drawn. That lets me get my thyroid level and everything checked at the same time whereas if I did it on a sat they only let them pull cbc on weekends.


----------



## Texaslass

Hey Jill or Lacie or anyone with more expertise than me , one of my does is in heat, and I really want her bred to Storm (almost 8 months) who has I believe successfully bred 2 does so far, but since I haven't been on chore duty as much lately, he hasn't been fed all that well, and he's a bit thin. 
I was gone most of today, for instance, and I found that he hadn't had any hay to eat all day, or at least very little.  I assume he was fed this morning, (1 1/2 lbs 16% grain, 1 cup of BOSS) but I'm not 100% sure.
Do you think it would be too much for him to breed one doe right now??


----------



## goathiker

I think it would be fine Sarah. My Alpine buck always looks half starved by the time he's bred everyone. He just forgets to eat a lot during rut. One doe isn't going to stress him that badly.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah he'll be fine, let him cover her a few times, then put her back.

Man, I'm worried about crossroads doe, it sounds like she's got ketosis


----------



## HoukFarms

^ it sounds like its scary for Crossroads ... One quick question what it ketosis?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

that's not good


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Pregnancy Toxemia/Ketosis is caused by a build up of excess ketones in the blood (urine & milk), due to the incomplete metabolic breakdown of body fat. It's normally seen in does that are too thin in the pregnancy, and ones that are too fat, and does carring multiple kids. It's very serious...


----------



## HoukFarms

Thanks for that info


----------



## Scottyhorse

Anyone on who can help w/ soap???


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> Anyone on who can help w/ soap???


What with soap?


----------



## NubianFan

Is there something about losing blood that makes you want cake? I am craving white cake with buttercreme icing... The closest thing I have in the house is a banana


----------



## littlegoatgirl

:ROFL: Leslie!!! Haha you just made my day! :ROFL:


----------



## Texaslass

I know, I'm scared for that doe too!  She looks like a sweetie. :tears:

I can probably help, Sydney, what do you want to know?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> I know, I'm scared for that doe too!  She looks like a sweetie. :tears: I can probably help, Sydney, what do you want to know?


She started a thread on it


----------



## Texaslass

Lacie and Jill, I did go ahead and put the buck with her before y'all told me, cause I didn't want to miss it. I figured I'll just try to make sure he gets lots of food tomorrow. 
Thanks for the advice. 
He won't be doing any more for at least another three weeks, so he'll get a good break.
(He bred the first one over three weeks ago, so it was just two in a weeks time this time.  )


----------



## Scottyhorse

Still. Mixing.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> Still. Mixing.


:ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## Texaslass

:laugh:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Should I keep mixing?


----------



## ksalvagno

How long have you been mixing? If I recall correctly, it can take a good hour or so if you are just mixing with a spoon.


----------



## Texaslass

It can take a good three hours sometimes! :/


----------



## Scottyhorse

At least an hour and a half now. Not a good impression for my first time soap making!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Just for you Lacie! 
(Sorry my flash wasn't on lol!)


----------



## Texaslass

Mine was just the same, don't let it discourage you! :hug:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Texaslass said:


> Mine was just the same, don't let it discourage you! :hug:


:sigh: Thanks. :hug: Is there a way, at this point, to know if it's going to saponafiy?


----------



## Texaslass

Hmm... I don't see any reason for it not too... Mine always did saponify in the end, some just took longer than others. Hard to know how long it will take..
I think doing it in a cold room is best to help it speed up...if your Ina hot room it can take even longer, but idk how much that affects it...


----------



## Scottyhorse

Do you think putting it in the fridge would help?

- On a side note - Anyone have any pictures of a Nigerian doe in milk that doesn't have good conformation? Need it for my 4-H presentation


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> Do you think putting it in the fridge would help? - On a side note - Anyone have any pictures of a Nigerian doe in milk that doesn't have good conformation? Need it for my 4-H presentation


Does the udder need to be full?


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Does the udder need to be full?


Preferably yes, I would like to show bad capacity, bad attatchments, medial problems, etc.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Ok dumb question but it HAS to be saponafied to harden, right?


----------



## ksalvagno

You can't stop stiring the soap. Just buy a stick blender before making your next batch.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> Preferably yes, I would like to show bad capacity, bad attatchments, medial problems, etc.


I'll PM you some


----------



## Scottyhorse

ksalvagno said:


> You can't stop stiring the soap. Just buy a stick blender before making your next batch.


Planning on it :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

2 hours mixing... :lol: Really tempted to just dump it.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol!

If you dump it, don't do it down the drain.. All that oil will clog it.


----------



## NubianFan

Don't dump it then two hours are wasted!!! keep going for one more hour!!


----------



## NubianFan

Do you have one of those cheap hand mixers that are like 10 bucks, sacrifice it and stir with it for a while it should mix faster than by hand, just be careful and don't lift it up and splatter it everywhere.


----------



## Scottyhorse

NubianFan said:


> Don't dump it then two hours are wasted!!! keep going for one more hour!!


Well if it doesn't saponafy after three hours then it's three hours wasted..


----------



## NubianFan

LOL I thought of that as well. But I wouldn't give up on it but that is just me....


----------



## Texaslass

The regular mixer doesn't even have to be sacrificed. Just make sure it gets super clean if you use it again for human food. 
I've accidentally used soap dishes/mixers several times and it didn't hurt anybody. 
They were washed, of course, but I wouldn't have used them on purpose.


----------



## Scottyhorse

If I poor in the mold as is it won't do anything, right? This honestly just feels like a wast of time!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sorry Sydney I'm no help when it comes to soap, I havent made it in like 20 years! 


I almost forgot to announce this.... We will be having a litter of all blue Australian Cattle Dogs soon! :stars:  :wahoo: 
Then we will have another upcoming breeding in december for a february litter.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Aww cute 

2.5 hours mixing and still nothing...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Sorry Sydney I'm no help when it comes to soap, I havent made it in like 20 years! I almost forgot to announce this.... We will be having a litter of all blue Australian Cattle Dogs soon! :stars:  :wahoo: Then we will have another upcoming breeding in december for a february litter.


Awe!! You better post lots of pictures!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Haha, I will! She's about a 5 weeks into the pregnancy now(I'd have to check the date), and roughly 3 weeks to go (again, have to check the date!)  Hopefully she has some girls! My last litter I had from that male gave me 9 boys and 4 girls! :GAAH: :hair: He did it the first two times as well :/ :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thinking pink!! Wish I could get one! They are such beautiful dogs


----------



## Scottyhorse

20 more mins till it's been three hours and still nothing.. Poop.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> 20 more mins till it's been three hours and still nothing.. Poop.


That stinks  sorry :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok.. Headed to bed.. My internet is being a butt head and it's about 12... I need sleep... *yawn* 

Thank you again Lacie for your help


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:kidred: :kidred: :kidred:  All my animals are pretty frugal with the baby girls lately  ! SO, this go round HAS to produce some girls right?! :lol: 

Sorry Sydney, maybe go ahead and pour it, see what happens? Or use a hand mixer? Definately get a stick blender next time though.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Ok.. Headed to bed.. My internet is being a butt head and it's about 12... I need sleep... *yawn*
> 
> Thank you again Lacie for your help


Night Skyla, 
No problem, anytime!


----------



## goathiker

*yawn* did I miss anything?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

No, not too much  How's it going in your neck of the woods?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Well it didn't do its thing unfortunately. I have enough coconut oil for one batch, and after I get a stick mixer, I will try it again, but to room temp process. Seems SO much easier.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Oh Lacie I did decide to pour it in the mold, just in case.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hey Jill!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well hopefully it does something for you! Did you even get a light trace? If you did, it still may do something, it might take a long time, but it might do something.


----------



## goathiker

Doing good. Got the Doe barn ready to pressure wash tomorrow. 

Sidney, did it mix or is it still separated into lye water and oil?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Well it's kinda mixed and kinda not. I think maybe at one point I might have gotten a tiny trace? I don't know. I don't even know if the lye and milk mixed right


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sounds fun maybe, lol. Can't say I've ever pressure washed my doe barn.

I finally got the remaining goat kids I have, moved into their new pen and house, they like it!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, it may still do something, just wait and see.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I hope


----------



## goathiker

Well, see if it does something. If it comes out weird, you can try reheating it and trying to mix it again. Everything is still in there. We did that in my soap class.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I would love to have a pen for just kids. Right now I only have a doe pen, and a buck pen, and that's all I will be able to have here. So sometimes it gets quite interesting trying to separate everyone


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Well, see if it does something. If it comes out weird, you can try reheating it and trying to mix it again. Everything is still in there. We did that in my soap class.


I might try that once I get a stick mixer. (I mixed this stuff for three hours by hand.)


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, this will be the first time for me. My free range chickens found a break in the fiberglass under the eves and made themselves at home. Nasty nasty birds.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

One more reason I don't like chickens... dirty, dirty, birdies! :lol: :ROFL:


----------



## Scottyhorse

I like chickens.... We have 35 or so... But yes they are dirty!! 

I need to figure out what to wear to the 4-H achievement night tomorrow.. Hmmm..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Scottyhorse said:


> I would love to have a pen for just kids. Right now I only have a doe pen, and a buck pen, and that's all I will be able to have here. So sometimes it gets quite interesting trying to separate everyone


This is actually kid pen number 4  I still have to build one more house, but I'll get to that one eventually :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Yup... rub it in.. :mecry:

:shades:


----------



## goathiker

I need to build another buck hut for Dex. He's so funny, he figured out which end so now he takes flying leaps at his doe and tries to stick her on the way by. I'll help him when she comes in...


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> i need to build another buck hut for dex. He's so funny, he figured out which end so now he takes flying leaps at his doe and tries to stick her on the way by. I'll help him when she comes in...


:rofl:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I just got a random text from somebody calling me "mom" and asking if I wanted to go out drinking with the other moms so I wont be alone... I didn't reply, but in my head I'm thinking 'no...it's like 9:40 at night, who wants to go out drinking at night with lonely people?!' :lol: The weird texts I get 

Also, why would I feel alone? I have strangers/friends to talk to on the internet! :slapfloor:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> I need to build another buck hut for Dex. He's so funny, he figured out which end so now he takes flying leaps at his doe and tries to stick her on the way by. I'll help him when she comes in...


:ROFL: :slapfloor: Oh gosh, never had one do that, I have this hilarious scene going through my head now! :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I just got a random text from somebody calling me "mom" and asking if I wanted to go out drinking with the other moms so I wont be alone... I didn't reply, but in my head I'm thinking 'no...it's like 9:40 at night, who wants to go out drinking at night with lonely people?!' :lol: The weird texts I get


Once I got texts from someone claiming they were selena gomez! They sent me pictures for 'proof' but really they were just screen shots from google images. And guess what the search was. 'selena gomez (word for no clothes, not sure if it's allowed on here) pictures.' I mean really?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Our bucklings from this year did that this year... It was quite hilarious.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Scottyhorse said:


> Once I got texts from someone claiming they were selena gomez! They sent me pictures for 'proof' but really they were just screen shots from google images. And guess what the search was. 'selena gomez (word for no clothes, not sure if it's allowed on here) pictures.' I mean really?


Yeah, I've had a lot of weird texts through the years, it gets scary sometimes, I mean, you just can un-see something!


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, it's pretty funny. 
He's the most full of himself little bugger.


----------



## goathiker

I get calls from people speaking Mexican all the time...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I do too... Or I get bill collectors calling my house for someone who has never even lived here...


----------



## goathiker

I had the cops show up one day looking for someone who hasn't lived here in 25 years.


----------



## Scottyhorse

One time we got some hispanic guy from Texas who called our house like 5 times... It was so weird... Lol.


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> I had the cops show up one day looking for someone who hasn't lived here in 25 years.


LOL!!!

Hey ladies... Don't forget about fallback!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Wow, 25 years? Crazy.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Scottyhorse said:


> LOL!!!
> 
> Hey ladies... Don't forget about fallback!


Oh yeah!


----------



## goathiker

I already did it...It's really only 9:09  Sure doesn't feel like it though.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

My gadgets say " Daylight savings time ends on Sunday, November 3rd, 3013 at 2:00AM. The clocks are set back 1 hour at that time" 

So there, , Jill, you set it back too early, so it's really 10:12 :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

My laptop hasn't switched yet. So it's 10:12 here


----------



## Scottyhorse

Ha!


----------



## goathiker

I decided to do the coffee pot, microwave, and such while I could still think


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:laugh: Yeah... I'm about to do the same... at 2:00 am :shades: :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :laugh: Yeah... I'm about to do the same... at 2:00 am :shades: :lol:


Sure...

Alright, I'm heading for some lay down time. Talk to you all tomorrow after I figure out how to put the pressure washer together. 

G'Night...


----------



## Scottyhorse

Night Jill.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Good night Jill, and everyone else.

I'm about to head off to bed soon, so good night!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Wait! Lacie! Stay on!! 

My doe, ever since we got her (over a year ago) has had green eye discharge, and it gets crusty. So I clean it off a few times a day. Thinking allergies because there are no other symtoms besides an occasional cough, but I think that's normal? You think allergies too? It's all year round though.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sound like it's just allergies if it's year round.


----------



## emilieanne

Morning guys!!!! 
1 week 5 days til I show for 3 days straight!!!


----------



## Texaslass

Scottyhorse said:


> Well it didn't do its thing unfortunately. I have enough coconut oil for one batch, and after I get a stick mixer, I will try it again, but to room temp process. Seems SO much easier.


It IS!!!!!! Come to the dark side!!! Mwah hahahaha!!  :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Well, might be getting the goat back today, mom needs to call the guy again.. because I won't.. I can't... yeah, so I hope she's bred


----------



## awshucksgoatfarmvt

*Who raises critters for milk, show, pets or meat*

I raise critters on the rather small size so that others my enjoy them more. We go to nursing homes, hospital, rehabs, of all sorts, school shelters for battered women and children, autistic individuals. Often after chemotherapy a patient may come and just BE with the goats. 
It wall began this way several years ago when a person called and said that his dad had died and his mom was very depressed . He remembered reading an article about my farm and asked if he could bring his mom for a visit. SHe had alpines as a child but being on the older side of life 96, he thought that the smaller goats would help her. She comes to visit now at least once a week and believe it or not she helps in the barn. :angelgoat:


----------



## awshucksgoatfarmvt

Texaslass said:


> It IS!!!!!! Come to the dark side!!! Mwah hahahaha!!  :lol:


Wow what a beautiful little creature


----------



## Texaslass

awshucksgoatfarmvt said:


> Wow what a beautiful little creature


???? I was just being silly......

That's great, Emma!  I'm sure Oliver is lonely without her.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok.. I am really ticked off right now! Something got into the barn last night... And smeared pig food ALL OVER THE FLOOR!! like ALL over! Ugg!! (It's like table scraps and such that it got into.. So it's extra gross) and the whole barn smells really gross now! My dad and I cleaned it the best we could.. Then I put shavings down over the spot... Hopefully it will soak up the wet and stink lol! 

Ugg I'm and just so beyond mad right now!  

Anyway.. Good morning!  lol!! :ROFL:


----------



## NubianFan

Ewwwww


----------



## NubianFan

I am starting to feel better guys and the bleeding has stopped.


----------



## Emzi00

That's good Leslie :hug:


----------



## Emzi00

So, I guess Billie is just coming in today, so... next weekend we go to get her. :sigh: I feel really bad for Oliver.. I told my mom that's another reason why I need more goats.. and then we started talking about genetics I want in my herd.. yada yada.. how Lacie has those genetics  Soooo... we talked about shipping and stuff.. prices.. all that good stuff.. I think she's starting to understand my goals :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

How many are you wanting to have at once Emma?


----------



## Emzi00

I want to have at least three senior does at all times, at least one junior, and two really nice bucks. And of course Oliver as well, can't get rid of him. So I want quite a few..
If Billie has a nice doeling I'd like to keep it, then I want a doe from Babette, so that'd get me three does by next year or the year after..


----------



## NubianFan

That doesn't sound too bad. I would like to have three or 4 does and a buck. I figure I will wait and see what Dru produces if she has as doeling I will keep it


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Hi guys!


----------



## Emzi00

Heya!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

This is so weird... The website app thing on my iPod hasnt changed time yet so I post at 12:20 and it says I posted at 1:20 PM Today... I posted In the future?? Haha


----------



## emilieanne

Well it's 1:05 on my phone now lol. 
So I guess you did!

Don't worry, apple has been messing up right? 
My iPod has been sitting in my dresser for a month or so, when I charged it I turne it on and it says this :


----------



## Scottyhorse

I am SOOO mad at Weebly right now!! So on my website, I have a contact form. It is set up so all for entries will go to my email. Well apparently not. Someone sent me an email on 10/19 and I didn't get it till today. I feel so bad!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> I am SOOO mad at Weebly right now!! So on my website, I have a contact form. It is set up so all for entries will go to my email. Well apparently not. Someone sent me an email on 10/19 and I didn't get it till today. I feel so bad!


That's annoying  
Just reply and tell them what happened... I like to have my email on there so people and directly email me that way... I'm not a fan of the forms..

Emilie that is soo strange!!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

I have a weebly site as well, but my website is so unpopular that I doubt anybody has sent me a message! I am tempted to move to a different web host after the new "side bar web designer"! 

I would be sending a message to weebly asking why there is a message delay!  

Good luck!


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> That's annoying
> Just reply and tell them what happened... I like to have my email on there so people and directly email me that way... I'm not a fan of the forms..
> 
> Emilie that is soo strange!!


Yeah I emailed and called her.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> I have a weebly site as well, but my website is so unpopular that I doubt anybody has sent me a message! I am tempted to move to a different web host after the new "side bar web designer"!
> 
> I would be sending a message to weebly asking why there is a message delay!
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks 

What's your website? I would love to check it out!


----------



## emilieanne

Strange is right...
I have weebly. 
Maybe that's why I never get any emails! Hmm


----------



## Scottyhorse

emilieanne said:


> Strange is right...
> I have weebly.
> Maybe that's why I never get any emails! Hmm


Yeah you have to click on the form entries tab.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hmm, I always get my emails from the form right when they send it...


----------



## emilieanne

I had one and tested it out a few times but it didn't work so I took it down and forgot about it lol. 

Y'all should check out my thread in health and wellness.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'll check it out  And Emilie, in case you missed it, Babette was bred 2 days ago


----------



## emilieanne

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I'll check it out  And Emilie, in case you missed it, Babette was bred 2 days ago


YAY!!! I did miss it:/ 
Haven't been on here, been busy trying to get ready for show and trying not to freak out because my MRI results have been taking sooooo long.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Who are you showing, all the girls? Sorry the test os taking so long to get back to you, that is nerve racking for sure! 

So if Babette settles (and she will gosh darn it!) She should be due March 31st. So I have Moon due first in late Feb, the Clarice and Gracie in the beginning and middle of March, and I'll have Babette at the end of March, but she'll probably drag it out into April, that brat  :lol: And if I get Peeps settled she'll be due probably in May, I have to meet up with a vet who's almost 2.5 hours away, and get her on a ov-synch program :GAAH: But it's worth it to get kids from her again


----------



## Texaslass

Good thing I'm not on the Babette waiting list.  I would be So impatient with her and mad by now!  :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Oh, yeah, anyone that knows about cats should check out my thread in other pets.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Texaslass said:


> Good thing I'm not on the Babette waiting list.  I would be So impatient with her and mad by now!  :lol:


Oh I'm beyond getting impatient with her :lol: IF the fiasco with Abner didnt happen back in September, she'd be 5-6 weeks along by now and due February 19th!
She really hates Goober though :laugh: She tried to rip his ears off every chance she got, sometimes it was warranted, sometimes not...


----------



## Emzi00

:ROFL: Smart goat  :lol:


----------



## emilieanne

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Who are you showing, all the girls? Sorry the test os taking so long to get back to you, that is nerve racking for sure! So if Babette settles (and she will gosh darn it!) She should be due March 31st. So I have Moon due first in late Feb, the Clarice and Gracie in the beginning and middle of March, and I'll have Babette at the end of March, but she'll probably drag it out into April, that brat  :lol: And if I get Peeps settled she'll be due probably in May, I have to meet up with a vet who's almost 2.5 hours away, and get her on a ov-synch program :GAAH: But it's worth it to get kids from her again


That's awesome  
Ill mark it down!!

I'm only showing sophya & cricket cause I could only get two slots for this show. 
I'm getting worried sophya isn't pregnant but the buck she would have been bred to Is small. 
Still worried about that.


----------



## Emzi00

I don't know how I always manage to double the amount I was planning on spending at TSC.. :lol: It was worth it... I really needed it


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well.... the times it was warranted... he _was_ being weird and trying to nurse off her....so....

:lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

emilieanne said:


> That's awesome
> Ill mark it down!!
> 
> I'm only showing sophya & cricket cause I could only get two slots for this show.
> I'm getting worried sophya isn't pregnant but the buck she would have been bred to Is small.
> Still worried about that.


Well, if she isn't cycling I'd say she's bred and just doesnt have a bunch in there. How long ago was she bred?


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well.... the times it was warranted... he _was_ being weird and trying to nurse off her....so....
> 
> :lol:


 I know isn't that perverted?! Storm tried to nurse off of Suzi- _while_ trying to breed her.  Bucks can be so gross.....


----------



## Emzi00

Oh, cuddly, I'll get you a picture of the buck next Sunday


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Texaslass said:


> I know isn't that perverted?! Storm tried to nurse off of Suzi- _while_ trying to breed her.  Bucks can be so gross.....


Goober is quite the nasty little man, I'm so glad Nehru is straight and to the point! :lol: He does his job, and goes on about his day, while Goober has to make obscene sounds the entire time, chases them around and wails, tries to nurse off them, etc, he just needs to be more like Nehru, and stop being an obnoxious weirdo! :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Cuddly, :laugh: :slapfloor: So fitting!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Oh, cuddly, I'll get you a picture of the buck next Sunday


Yaaay!  I'll just be adding that to my collection of every goat ever born :shades: :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

:ROFL: :slapfloor: Oh Lacie, you're too funny :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Goober is quite the nasty little man, I'm so glad Nehru is straight and to the point! :lol: He does his job, and goes on about his day, while Goober has to make obscene sounds the entire time, chase them around and wails, try to nurse off them, etc, he just needs to be more like Nehru, and stop being an obnoxious weirdo! :lol:


Goober sounds like Storm! :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lacie, Snap doesn't seem to be in heat today!  I heard some slight Bucky noises this morning.. And her tail was like glued to her back.. But then she settled down and ate and has been quiet and clam all day.. So.. Maybe later tonight or tomorrow she will come in... Hopefully she won't at all!  lol! But that may be wishful thinking :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> Cuddly, :laugh: :slapfloor: So fitting!


ROFL! That still makes me laugh.. :laugh: cuddly.. Haha!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> :ROFL: :slapfloor: Oh Lacie, you're too funny :lol:


:ROFL: Well, he's just so, so very weird, and obnoxious, he gets on my nerves everytime he starts doing that stuff! He may not be lasting long here, next set of kids and bye bye! :wave: He's not very manly like Nehru is either, even though Goober is older. Nehru is all buff for the season, and has his beard and long hair going on, and Goober... has long hair.... :slapfloor: He still doesnt have his beard, or his buff and manly appearance, he's a very feminine buck, which is why I thought he'd be great for big, masculine does :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Lacie, Snap doesn't seem to be in heat today!  I heard some slight Bucky noises this morning.. And her tail was like glued to her back.. But then she settled down and ate and has been quiet and clam all day.. So.. Maybe later tonight or tomorrow she will come in... Hopefully she won't at all!  lol! But that may be wishful thinking :laugh:


Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Texaslass

He's sounding more and more like Storm. Maybe they were separated at birth.  jk
Can you post a newer pic of him for us? pretty please?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Fingers crossed for you!


Thanks


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh no, I told you, you'll all get your fill of pics when I can clip them up....and get some beard extensions for Goober :slapfloor:


----------



## Emzi00

Hey Sarah, was Storm born March 28th? :laugh:


----------



## Texaslass

:ROFL: Beard extensions! :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Hey Sarah, was Storm born March 28th? :laugh:


IDk what his birthday is... lemme go look....

 



He. WAS!!!! :shocked:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> IDk what his birthday is... lemme go look....    He. WAS!!!! :shocked:


That's really funny! Lol!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

What's the importance of his birthday?


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Scottyhorse said:


> Thanks
> 
> What's your website? I would love to check it out!


Sorry,

Website address is: www.patsperfectboergoats.weebly.com

I was hoping to start a website focused on everything boers (PPBG's Boer Goat Wiki), but It is still a work in progress. Now after I found this forum I think that it is much better than my knowledge! LOL 

I am still on the fence about completing and publishing that second website. I might just reference The Goat Spot and urge others to join and ask away!  

Also, if you would search just "Pat's Perfect Boer Goats" in your search engine and let me know if it shows up or not that would be much appreciated.

Thanks,

Patrick


----------



## Texaslass

IDK, I assumed that was Goober's birthday too...

What is that date, Emma?


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> What's the importance of his birthday?


Making sure I found the right pedigree.. I think I like his pedigree.. or at least his sire's side.. now I need to go check again :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Gotcha. 

Goobers birthday is 3-7-13, so they do not share the same day anyway, BUT they do have the same left ear tattoo


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hey Sarah, the buck on Storms pedigree, Nixons Showy Tweed (his DSSD), his uncle is Nixons Showy Vangaurd, and thats Babettes Grandsire


----------



## NubianFan

The more I hear about Goober, the more I don't blame Babette for preferring Abner... In fact if her babies weren't so highly sought after I would have just let her have her trist with Abner...


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Hey Sarah, the buck on Storms pedigree, Nixons Showy Tweed (his DSSD), his uncle is Nixons Showy Vangaurd, and thats Babettes Grandsire


Also his SSSD.. his SSS and his DSS is the same goat.. So is his SS and DS..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I know, but even still, if they weren't already reserved, it's too hard selling a half breed, that and I know my friend would be less than thrilled to know she had 50% babies.


----------



## emilieanne

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well, if she isn't cycling I'd say she's bred and just doesnt have a bunch in there. How long ago was she bred?


That's the thing.. My does don't scream when Cycling. 
None of them do lol.

She would have been bred between June 28 and July 26


----------



## NubianFan

Okay so all this breeding talk prompted me to text Dru's breeder and see if she is still willing to breed her back to one of her bucks, what she will charge me and so on and so forth. I hope she answers soon, I would like to breed Dru in late nov or early dec, So I probably need to get a buck rag soon.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

What does the fox say? Ring-ding ding da ding-ing 

Lol! Sorry stuck in my head  lol!


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Hey Sarah, the buck on Storms pedigree, Nixons Showy Tweed (his DSSD), his uncle is Nixons Showy Vangaurd, and thats Babettes Grandsire


How cool is that? 
He seems to have decent lineage, though I myself am still kind of slow in that area...  I haven't done a lot of pedigree research; lines and genetics and all that. I want to though, it's just rather confusing!


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> What does the fox say? Ring-ding ding da ding-ing
> 
> Lol! Sorry stuck in my head  lol!


NOT funny, Skyla! :veryangry: Seriously!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> NOT funny, Skyla! :veryangry: Seriously!


:ROFL:
Hatee Hatee Hatee ho! Hatee Hatee Hatee ho! 

:laugh:


----------



## NubianFan

Whata whata whata chow whata whata whata chow...

ahee hee ah HEE ahee hee ah HEE


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha Leslie!! Lol!!


:sigh:

I'm out with Gingersnap and Justice now  she's lovin' all over him.. Sigh..


----------



## NubianFan

Where is everyone? I feel so lonely....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm here... Mad at my goat for coming back into heat...


----------



## NubianFan

Well soon I will be sending mine away. Talked to Dru's former owner and she is still willing to stud out one of her bucks. That is such a load off my mind, I didn't want to be on a buck search now.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah.. Buck searching is no fun last minuet... Lol! I always did that the summer time before I was under pressure.. Lol!


----------



## NubianFan

Well she and I had talked about it when I bought Dru, but you know how that goes sometimes things just change. So I was glad to see she was still onboard with the whole thing. That saves me such a headache of finding and buying and housing a buck this year for one doe. Daffodil won't be bred til spring at earliest and possibly fall so I would like to hold off on a buck for a bit.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh yes I know :roll: lol


----------



## NubianFan

If Daffodil never gets full sized I may switch plans and buy a Nigerian dwarf and breed for mini Nubians, she is big enough right now that I think she will eventually get big enough to at least breed to a Nigerian dwarf. At one point I didn't know if she would ever be breedable at all... But I only want one buck so I kinda and in a wait and see to see if I get to have my Nubian buck or if I am going to have to settle for mini nubes....


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I got new boots today at TSC!!! They didn't have the ones I wanted... (Black with multicolored polka dots) but I really like the blue on these! :stars: and I'm mean... They're boots, what's not to like???


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha! You could have matched my old ones! Lol! 
They didn't last long before I got holes in them though  

So I got those ones that are half rubber and the neoprene or something like that.. LOVE those! Though they were $30 lol! But they were black with polka dots


----------



## NubianFan

I like the horses and the blue


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Nice boots 

Oh, Emilie, so yeah, you'd probably know if she was bred or not by now, she'd be getting fatter. None of my does cry out when they are in heat either, they just flag their tails. 

In other news, no more horns on my Oberhasli doelings  :stars: 

That sucks Skyla, is he jumping on her, or is she just rubbing on him? My does rub on the buck even when they are bred.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Cool!! That's what happened with my old ones, they cracked after a couple weeks


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh she is def in heat! She HATES other goats esp bucks.. She bites and butts and is just plain nasty! She will only be nice to bucks when she is in heat lol! 
He mounted her twice and got her at least once for sure.. I will bred her again tomorrow.. Not that it will do anything... *sigh* I will set up a pen in the boys pen for her and him to stay in for the day...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Cool!! That's what happened with my old ones, they cracked after a couple weeks


That stinks  I hate when that happens!


----------



## NubianFan

Skyla have you had trouble getting her to settle before?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, darn it. Sorry Skyla. Did the vet get back to you yet?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Leslie, she didn't settle last year after breeding her three times.. This is our forth time breeding her this year... She kidded two years in a row just fine before that.. She is only 4yrs old... 

Yah I know Lacie...  
No... Not yet.. :sigh:


----------



## NubianFan

well crudapples,... I hate that Skyla...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah I know..  me too... 

I had emailed the vet asking questions... I believe she is cystic...


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> That stinks  I hate when that happens!


I know!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Typing my Christmas list... The "Goats" section takes up a whole page... 

And that's not even counting the 3/4 of a page labeled "other TSC stuff"


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Typing my Christmas list... The "Goats" section takes up a whole page...  And that's not even counting the 3/4 of a page labeled "other TSC stuff"


Mine is small lol! I just want some goat stuff I need a few extras I would like and some little rid bits for me  lol!


----------



## emilieanne

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Nice boots  Oh, Emilie, so yeah, you'd probably know if she was bred or not by now, she'd be getting fatter. None of my does cry out when they are in heat either, they just flag their tails. In other news, no more horns on my Oberhasli doelings  :stars: That sucks Skyla, is he jumping on her, or is she just rubbing on him? My does rub on the buck even when they are bred.


Well, I think she is but I noticed when I changed her from grain to alfalfa hay she kind of dropped weight. 
I also noticed it doesn't give them as much muscle/fat as grain does so I think that could have a factor. 
This is her:

























I also feel like her belly underneath gets tighter and seems to drop a bit more when she's pregnant.

This was her not bred :









Plus, last year she fooled me. 
I didn't think she was bred til about 4 months when she BLEW out


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Mine is small lol! I just want some goat stuff I need a few extras I would like and some little rid bits for me  lol!


My christmas list is always stuff I NEED, not really much stuff I want. I hate asking for stuff, I always put off writing my list


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> My christmas list is always stuff I NEED, not really much stuff I want. I hate asking for stuff, I always put off writing my list


Same here lol! My mom gets all upset cause I ask for stuff for the goats I need lol! She like 'but what do you WANT?!' Lol! So I put the purity ring and earrings or an iTunes card lol! And the rest is stuff I will need to buy for the goats  lol!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hmm :/ I don't think she is, but then again, she might be if she was bred on the later date.


----------



## emilieanne

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Hmm :/ I don't think she is, but then again, she might be if she was bred on the later date.


I was afraid of that 
Even with her pooch being so stuck out and poofy? Lol 
I'll try & get better pics of her tomorrow. 
Ill post a thread if I remember.


----------



## NubianFan

I am making broccoli cheese soup


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^ my mom LOVES that! Lol!


----------



## NubianFan

Yum yum yum this is the good kind too bear creek mix... I also LOVE McAlister's French onion soup but I don't like it anywhere I have tried it so far...


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Same here lol! My mom gets all upset cause I ask for stuff for the goats I need lol! She like 'but what do you WANT?!' Lol! So I put the purity ring and earrings or an iTunes card lol! And the rest is stuff I will need to buy for the goats  lol!


Yes same here!!!!!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Yum yum yum this is the good kind too bear creek mix... I also LOVE McAlister's French onion soup but I don't like it anywhere I have tried it so far...


I'm not a soup person.. Lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Yes same here!!!!!!!!


Lol! Too funny!


----------



## NubianFan

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I'm not a soup person.. Lol!


me either really, I like those two, chili, tomato with a sandwich, and mushroom and my homemade veggie beef, but my chili and my veggie beef are more like thick than soupy


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I like some soups.. A few stews... And some chillies... Idk.. I'm picky  lol!


----------



## NubianFan

I don't really like stew or pot roast. I prefer a dry roast


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh I love pot roast! Esp from our pig! Lol!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Boy Scout Stew & Goulash! YUM!


----------



## goathiker

I like broccoli cheese soup and cream of chicken. 

We had biscuits and country gravy for dinner.


----------



## NubianFan

no I mean beef pot roast, pork roast whole different story. I prefer beef dry roasted


----------



## NubianFan

yum yum can't go wrong with gravy!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I like beef too lol! I love pot roasts


----------



## NubianFan

Is boy scout stew the same as hobo stew? cooked in tinfoil packets over a campfire?


----------



## Emzi00

There's only one thing on my Christmas list.. and birthday list... and the Christmas after... I think we all know what that is  :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Emzi00 said:


> There's only one thing on my Christmas list.. and birthday list... and the Christmas after... I think we all know what that is  :lol:


A train whistle?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> There's only one thing on my Christmas list.. and birthday list... and the Christmas after... I think we all know what that is  :lol:


a babbet doe kiD?


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Boy Scout Stew: Beef, vegetables, and whatever else you can find in the cupboard... No, quite literally whatever else you can find in the cupboard.

Goulash: Quite literally whatever you can find in the cupboard with no requirements for beef or vegetables. Example: Rice, leftover meat (taco meat, pork, beef, etc.), ketchup, and just a little BBQ sauce! Love it!!!


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> A train whistle?


:ROFL: Lol, no!


----------



## NubianFan

Emzi00 said:


> :ROFL: Lol, no!


I got it!!!>>> An OBERHALSI?


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> a babbet doe kiD?


Whoa... that was a bit of a fail Skyla :slapfloor:

But yes, a doeling out of Babette


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey I'm tiered LOL! Don't judge my spelling!  lol!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Also, there are no cooking restrictions for Boy Scout Stew and Goulash.

I honestly don't know why they give them names because you can make them however you want!


----------



## NubianFan

oh ....... never woulda guessed....


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> I got it!!!>>> An OBERHALSI?


:ROFL: :slapfloor: :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## NubianFan

I have heard of hobo stew where you take heavy duty aluminum foil and put in a pat of butter, a tablespoon water, hamburger meat, potato, carrot, onion, and whatever seasonings, seal it up write your name on it with a sharpie marker since each person makes theirs to their taste then place on the coals of a campfire til done unwrap once cook enough to and enjoy.
I would like to try it sometime


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

That sounds really good! Now I want to try it sometime as well! LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I Might be getting a new goat guys!!  Eeek!! :stars:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> I have heard of hobo stew where you take heavy duty aluminum foil and put in a pat of butter, a tablespoon water, hamburger meat, potato, carrot, onion, and whatever seasonings, seal it up write your name on it with a sharpie marker since each person makes theirs to their taste then place on the coals of a campfire til done unwrap once cook enough to and enjoy.
> I would like to try it sometime


sounds yummy! :drool:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I Might be getting a new goat guys!!  Eeek!! :stars:


Any pics?  

Or is it to soon?


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> I have heard of hobo stew where you take heavy duty aluminum foil and put in a pat of butter, a tablespoon water, hamburger meat, potato, carrot, onion, and whatever seasonings, seal it up write your name on it with a sharpie marker since each person makes theirs to their taste then place on the coals of a campfire til done unwrap once cook enough to and enjoy.
> I would like to try it sometime


I've done that before! Super easy and super delicious! :yum:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Any pics?
> 
> Or is it to soon?


I'll post pics when it's official  Still need to make sure my mom is on board 

but it's a Nigi doe with lines that I LOVE


----------



## NubianFan

I have never made it but I will tell you what I have done, heavy duty aluminum foil, pat of butter, tablespoon water, cut up potato, cut up onion, cut up yellow squash, cut up zucchini squash, steak seasoning, cook over a campfire or grill, serve with steak or pork chops or chicken cooked on the grill, yummm.


----------



## NubianFan

SKYLA are you getting the doeling I think you are getting!!!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I'll post pics when it's official  Still need to make sure my mom is on board
> 
> but it's a Nigi doe with lines that I LOVE


Lucky!!! Hey what was the website that ya'll order goat stuff from???


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> SKYLA are you getting the doeling I think you are getting!!!!


depends on what doeling that is  LOL!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Lucky!!! Hey what was the website that ya'll order goat stuff from???


Jeffers? or Valley Vet..Or Caprine Supply? LOL!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I was thinking Jeffers... Is it .com or what? Haha idk what website to refer people to to buy me goat stuff!


----------



## NubianFan

would her mama fit in setting and sparkle?


----------



## goathiker

www.jefferslivestock.com


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> I was thinking Jeffers... Is it .com or what? Haha idk what website to refer people to to buy me goat stuff!


I like Jeffers.. And while you're at it, tell them your friend would like them to get her some selenium- E gel... I need to order that before long..

Oh, PBS livestock.. that one is good too..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> would her mama fit in setting and sparkle?


Setting and sparkle?? Lol! Sorry.. Like I said I am tired lol!


----------



## NubianFan

a jewel?


----------



## caprine crazy

I love tobyMac! <3


----------



## NubianFan

I have it on good authority that he loves you too....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> a jewel?


Ahh! Lol! Then yes! Lol!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It has been pitch black outside since like 5 o'clock, I don't like change! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> It has been pitch black outside since like 5 o'clock, I don't like change! :lol:


Same here


----------



## Emzi00

TobyMac is cool.. but I like Britt Nicole better


----------



## NubianFan

AHA!!!! I thought SO!!! lucky! You needed some good news today after Gingersnap huh?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> TobyMac is cool.. but I like Britt Nicole better


Agreed  lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> AHA!!!! I thought SO!!! lucky! You needed some good news today after Gingersnap huh?


 hehe!

Yah, sure did!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> It has been pitch black outside since like 5 o'clock, I don't like change! :lol:


Ugh I know it, it's so annoying. Because when it gets dark, it gets freezing and I have to leave the goats and go inside


----------



## caprine crazy

Emzi00 said:


> TobyMac is cool.. but I like Britt Nicole better


I love Britt too!!!!!!!!!!! <3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well when it gets dark so ealy I don't get everything done, and I feel like I need to be asleep when it's dark! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well when it gets dark so ealy I don't get everything done, and I feel like I need to be asleep when it's dark! :lol:


Same here! And just cause the sun gets up earlier doesn't mean I do! :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

in your jeans.... LOL


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

What is this "sparkle" and "jewel" that I hear?

Also, there are way to many icecream cones! <3


----------



## NubianFan

well I guess I am gonna duck out of here for a while, dunno If I will be back tonight or not but I probably will check back in for a bit anyway.


----------



## NubianFan

what you call an icecream cone is supposed to be a heart I think , took me forever to figure it out. I think it looks like a sideways full moon....(trying to be nice here)


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

See you! Goodnight (indefinitely)! LOL


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well when it gets dark so ealy I don't get everything done, and I feel like I need to be asleep when it's dark! :lol:


Haha I know!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I want more goats...


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

littlegoatgirl said:


> I want more goats...


How many do you have now?


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> I want more goats...


Me too... Double trouble get together, go raid Lacie's place?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> in your jeans.... LOL


Always! :laugh:


----------



## VincekFarm

Emzi00 said:


> Me too... Double trouble get together, go raid Lacie's place?


I think I must be the crazy person here since I'm trying to sell goats and not get more for once. Lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> I want more goats...


Who doesn't?! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Me too... Double trouble get together, go raid Lacie's place?


 No way! Go raid somebody elses goat pen! Or wait 6 months, for the dang thing at least! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Always! :laugh:


That bothers me..

:ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> No way! Go raid somebody elses goat pen! Or wait 6 months, for the dang thing at least! :lol:


But that's a whole half a year! :ROFL: Okay, I'll wait


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

VincekFarm said:


> I think I must be the crazy person here since I'm trying to sell goats and not get more for once. Lol!


Just downsizing for the winter is all right  :laugh:

I need to sell Snap and Chase.. Then I will be adding Cowboy, Candy doe (hopefully if she has two lol!) and a Longvu doe again LOL!  and Hopefully the 'Sparkling' doe too  Which looks like a yes  Will know for sure tomorrow


----------



## Emzi00

Skyla, I don't like the udder on the goat in your signature.. :hair:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Woulda been 4 months left for her to be born and one more before I sent her, but nooo.... those jerks...


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> How many do you have now?


3, BB is going to kid in the spring (if all goes well)


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Me too... Double trouble get together, go raid Lacie's place?


Sounds good! Want to meet halfway between us? What time works for you?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

VincekFarm said:


> I think I must be the crazy person here since I'm trying to sell goats and not get more for once. Lol!


Wellllll I only have 3, so of course I want more!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Skyla, I don't like the udder on the goat in your signature.. :hair:


Yah, yah, yah  :roll: Nothing pleases you and Lacie  lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Woulda been 4 months left for her to be born and one more before I sent her, but nooo.... those jerks...


I know that feeling! :roll:


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Yah, yah, yah  :roll: Nothing pleases you and Lacie  lol


Well, it'd please me if you put a picture of Falcon in your signature


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

I have 3 bred goats, 1 open doe (and will remain open for this year), and one buck. I really want to get competitive/show quality or at least ABGA registered goats. LOL


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I would probably complain too, but I can't see signatures on here 

So I go to TSC and I'm looking at the 2014 Goat calendar (an item on my Christmas list ) and while looking at one of the months, I notice the goat has an extra teat/half teat thingy. Needless to say, I went on a rant on how the goats on calendars shouldn't have major defects like that and how it's just wrong, and how another goat in there had bad conformation and....  I love being a goat person


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> I would probably complain too, but I can't see signatures on here
> 
> So I go to TSC and I'm looking at the 2014 Goat calendar (an item on my Christmas list ) and while looking at one of the months, I notice the goat has an extra teat/half teat thingy. Needless to say, I went on a rant on how the goats on calendars shouldn't have major defects like that and how it's just wrong, and how another goat in there had bad conformation and....  I love being a goat person


So I go to TSC, and I'm looking at a goat magazine, and this picture of an oberhasli! Oh gosh! I flipped, if they're going to show us a goat to represent the breed, show a good one! :hair: I went on a rant about how bad the udder was.. bad.. bad... bad attachments..  I love being a goat person too :lol:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

littlegoatgirl said:


> I would probably complain too, but I can't see signatures on here
> 
> So I go to TSC and I'm looking at the 2014 Goat calendar (an item on my Christmas list ) and while looking at one of the months, I notice the goat has an extra teat/half teat thingy. Needless to say, I went on a rant on how the goats on calendars shouldn't have major defects like that and how it's just wrong, and how another goat in there had bad conformation and....  I love being a goat person


Dairy people... LOL

That "half teat thingy" you are talking about is actually an extra teat. Boer goats can have a whole bunch of these. In fact one of my does has four teats (all are evenly spaced and everything).

Here is a link to something that will amaze you! Link: http://www.abga.org/teat-structure.php


----------



## Emzi00

Boer people..  :ROFL:


----------



## goathiker

Why would you want more teats than you have hands?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> I would probably complain too, but I can't see signatures on here
> 
> So I go to TSC and I'm looking at the 2014 Goat calendar (an item on my Christmas list ) and while looking at one of the months, I notice the goat has an extra teat/half teat thingy. Needless to say, I went on a rant on how the goats on calendars shouldn't have major defects like that and how it's just wrong, and how another goat in there had bad conformation and....  I love being a goat person


I will have to text you some pictures that were on my calender this year! Some of them were down right scary!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

FYI: I have a really good comeback, but I am not going to post it because it would cause an uprising and I am the minority on here! 

Note that I am not giving up; just "burying the hatchet" so to speek.


----------



## NubianFan

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Dairy people... LOL
> 
> That "half teat thingy" you are talking about is actually an extra teat. Boer goats can have a whole bunch of these. In fact one of my does has four teats (all are evenly spaced and everything).
> 
> Here is a link to something that will amaze you! Link: http://www.abga.org/teat-structure.php


 Sooooo..... let me get this straight, goats with multiple teats don't bother you but goats who have litters do?


----------



## Emzi00

Nah, boers are cool, and a lot of people here have boers, well, Lacie.. but I think she'd take our side..


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Wow... I post way to many idioms! LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL Leslie! :laugh:

I think extra teats look weird on a goat lol! Makes them a mini cow IMO LOL!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

NubianFan said:


> Sooooo..... let me get this straight, goats with multiple teats don't bother you but goats who have litters do?


Yep... You are just starting to understand me. LOL 

PS: You guys have really good memories! :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

You know that those multiple teats are mother nature's way of saying hey goat doe, have a litter.... it'll be ok!


----------



## Emzi00

Nah Skyla, mini cows are cuter!


----------



## NubianFan

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> PS: You guys have really good memories! :lol:


First lesson: Women are like that!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

NubianFan said:


> You know that those multiple teats are mother nature's way of saying hey goat doe, have a litter.... it'll be ok!


No!!! No litters!!!

Why do dairy goats have 2 teats and can up to 7-8 kids? Yet cows have 4 teats and only have 1 (with a chance on 2)?

Riddle me that.


----------



## Emzi00

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> No!!! No litters!!!
> 
> Why do dairy goats have 2 teats and can up to 7-8 kids? Yet cows have 4 teats and only have 1 (with a chance on 2)?
> 
> Riddle me that.


Because cows are pigs.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> No!!! No litters!!!
> 
> Why do dairy goats have 2 teats and can up to 7-8 kids? Yet cows have 4 teats and only have 1 (with a chance on 2)?
> 
> Riddle me that.


cause thats the way God made 'em! That's the only thing i got lol! I have no clue!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Nah, boers are cool, and a lot of people here have boers, well, Lacie.. but I think she'd take our side..


No goat should have more than 2 teats IMO, even boers that have extra teats shouldn't have them (again IMO) because rarely are they even functional teats, and they really don't have much of a milk supply to them if they do work, AND say your doe has 6 teats (or even 4), can she fit 6 babies under her to nurse them all at the same time anyway?  Just because a doe has more teats, doesnt mean she can nurse them all.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Nah Skyla, mini cows are cuter!


I LOVE cows! They have the most adorable sweet face EVER! And those noses! Ahh! Makes me want to smooch them!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

NubianFan said:


> First lesson: Women are like that!


Are there any other guys who can back me up? Anyone? Ya... I thought not.

Oh well! I'll get you back someday!


----------



## NubianFan

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> No!!! No litters!!!
> 
> Why do dairy goats have 2 teats and can up to 7-8 kids? Yet cows have 4 teats and only have 1 (with a chance on 2)?
> 
> Riddle me that.


 Because dairy goats kids only have to nurse for a few seconds at a time to keep from getting upset tummy so several can share a teat, the milk is plentiful and rich. God gave poor silly humans cows so they could drink so he gave the cow two teats in case of twins and the humans two teats to milk.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> First lesson: Women are like that!


well.. unless your me.. then you have a gold fish brain!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Emzi00 said:


> Because cows are pigs.


Actually... Cows are cows. LOL


----------



## NubianFan

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Are there any other guys who can back me up? Anyone? Ya... I thought not.
> 
> Oh well! I'll get you back someday!


Hey don't worry, when we start to rib you it means you have been officially accepted into the fold....


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> Hey don't worry, when we start to rib you it means you have been officially accepted into the fold....


Hehe, yeah, that


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> No goat should have more than 2 teats IMO, even boers that have extra teats shouldn't have them (again IMO) because rarely are they even functional teats, and they really don't have much of a milk supply to them if they do work, AND say your doe has 6 teats (or even 4), can she fit 6 babies under her to nurse them all at the same time anyway?  Just because a doe has more teats, doesnt mean she can nurse them all.


All of my does in the past have had all 4 teats functional! It all depends on the goat, but if I were to guess I would say that there are more functional teats than non-functional.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Woah, dairy goats don't have 7-8 kids, the normal is twins, sometimes triplets and singles, rarely ever quads, quints, etc, unless you gave them hormone shots, even then they normally expell what they can't carry.


----------



## NubianFan

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Woah, dairy goats don't have 7-8 kids, the normal is twins, sometimes triplets and singles, rarely ever quads, quints, etc, unless you gave them hormone shots, even then they normally expell what they can't carry.


 I hope they don't have 7 or 8. I have heard of one lady's nigie having 6 though...
How many do Nubian usually have Lacie? I am hoping just twins...


----------



## Emzi00

It'd be cool if they could safely have 7-8 kids though, I mean, you'd be rich Lacie, could have _two_ AI tanks!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Woah, dairy goats don't have 7-8 kids, the normal is twins, sometimes triplets and singles, rarely ever quads, quints, etc, unless you gave them hormone shots, even then they normally expell what they can't carry.


I know (my brother raises dairy goats), but we were exchanging stories (yesterday? I think?) about the most kids anyone has had in one kidding.

1-3 (with 2 being the most common) is the norm in boer goats as well. I was just teasing dairy goat people. LOL


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> All of my does in the past have had all 4 teats functional! It all depends on the goat, but if I were to guess I would say that there are more functional teats than non-functional.


I'll give you that, more often than not, the extra teats do function in boers, but when their kids reach 60lbs each, could they still all fit under their mom's to nurse?


----------



## NubianFan

two that is what I want two.... a buckling and a doeling.... or two doelings... I don't want two bucklings but I guess I would take them if that is what I got...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> It'd be cool if they could safely have 7-8 kids though, I mean, you'd be rich Lacie, could have _two_ AI tanks!


I'd probably have 10 of them, move to a million acres out in the middle of no where, have probably 1000 goats, and live happily ever after! :slapfloor:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I'll give you that, more often than not, the extra teats do function in boers, but when their kids reach 60lbs each, could they still all fit under their mom's to nurse?


No probably not...

However, I know what you are trying to do! You will not take me to the dark side! LOL

I love boers and will not trade for dairy. (Yes I do have dairy does, but only for an experiment on hybrid vigor)


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> two that is what I want two.... a buckling and a doeling.... or two doelings... I don't want two bucklings but I guess I would take them if that is what I got...


Doelings is what I always want too (more $$), but I'd take triplet buckings from Peeps at this point!


----------



## goathiker

I know, I know...Because cows is dumb and they need 4 tries to find the teat


----------



## NubianFan

It smells like apple cider vinegar in here, I am having apple cider vinegar nightmares....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> No probably not...
> 
> However, I know what you are trying to do! You will not take me to the dark side! LOL
> 
> I love boers and will not trade for dairy. (Yes I do have dairy does, but only for an experiment on hybrid vigor)


Fine, fine.... you can stay where you are for now.... but you'll come to the dark side eventually... we have cookies...  :lol:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

goathiker said:


> I know, I know...Because cows is dumb and they need 4 tries to find the teat


I'll have to remember that for later in life. LOL


----------



## emilieanne

Now that were on the topic of AI and having every kid in the world (7-8 but that's too much lol) I hae a question..... 
I've heard of a doe being pregnant normally but then being impregenated with already growing embryo(s)? How? Why? 
Just WHAT?! Lol


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Fine, fine.... you can stay where you are for now.... but you'll come to the dark side eventually... we have cookies...  :lol:


Cookies? Nah... I'll pass (I have all the pie I can eat)! LOL


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> I know, I know...Because cows is dumb and they need 4 tries to find the teat


Well 90% of my bucklings are like that when they're born, so maybe I'm looking at this whole thing the wrong way! :lol: 
I call the ones that have a hard time latching on to a teat "stupid suckers"


----------



## NubianFan

cookies cookies


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> So I go to TSC, and I'm looking at a goat magazine, and this picture of an oberhasli! Oh gosh! I flipped, if they're going to show us a goat to represent the breed, show a good one! :hair: I went on a rant about how bad the udder was.. bad.. bad... bad attachments..  I love being a goat person too :lol:


Oh I know!!! It drives me nuts! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I wish I could afford AI  I want to do it soooo badly!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

emilieanne said:


> Now that were on the topic of AI and having every kid in the world (7-8 but that's too much lol) I hae a question.....
> I've heard of a doe being pregnant normally but then being impregenated with already growing embryo(s)? How? Why?
> Just WHAT?! Lol


That is weird! I have no idea how/why/what/when/where... you get the point!

WEIRD!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

there is Leslie with her pictures again :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Dairy people... LOL
> 
> That "half teat thingy" you are talking about is actually an extra teat. Boer goats can have a whole bunch of these. In fact one of my does has four teats (all are evenly spaced and everything).
> 
> Here is a link to something that will amaze you! Link: http://www.abga.org/teat-structure.php


Yeah I know, that's why I did the extra teat/half teat thingy to explain what I was talking about


----------



## NubianFan

Patrick's disillusionment


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

so like an Embryo Transfer Emilie? that would be so they could get more kids in one year from a prized doe  sorta like having a buck collected i guess


----------



## littlegoatgirl

goathiker said:


> Why would you want more teats than you have hands?


 :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

A picture speaks a thousand words and besides they look purtier ....


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I will have to text you some pictures that were on my calender this year! Some of them were down right scary!


Text them! Now! I'm ordering you!  :lol:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I wish I could afford AI  I want to do it soooo badly!


I want to as well! But then again you should start out with some quality stock to AI to. So that's out the window! LOL (my goats are no where near competitive in the showring; I only win in showmanship!)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Text them! Now! I'm ordering you!  :lol:


pushy pushy!  LOL!

ok let me close down all this stuff upstairs and heasd down to my room


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

emilieanne said:


> Now that were on the topic of AI and having every kid in the world (7-8 but that's too much lol) I hae a question.....
> I've heard of a doe being pregnant normally but then being impregenated with already growing embryo(s)? How? Why?
> Just WHAT?! Lol


That would be embryo transfering my dear  It is most commonly done in boers.

They take a doe and put her on a ovulation synchronization program, give her hormone shots so she releases 10-20 eggs, they have a buck breed the doe several times when they make her come in heat, then they surgically remove all the fertilized embryo's to implant into donor does. The donor does are either other boers, or dairy breeds because they produce more milk to raise the kids up faster. The normally get the donor does from the auction and test them before using them.

Reasons for embryo transfers are 
1) To get more progeny from a buck or doe
2) To sell more kids from the breeding
3) They don't want to risk having the doe carry her own kids if she has a heavy show life
4) To earn the ennoblement of a doe or a buck faster.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I LOVE cows! They have the most adorable sweet face EVER! And those noses! Ahh! Makes me want to smooch them!


I had one of the babies at the fair luck my hand a bunch while I pet his nose, it was ADORABLE! I want a cow so bad...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> I want to as well! But then again you should start out with some quality stock to AI to. So that's out the window! LOL (my goats are no where near competitive in the showring; I only win in showmanship!)


that is true.. but if you ought some cheap straws, it would be good practice goats


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

NubianFan said:


> Patrick's disillusionment


If you cut off that hipi hair... I could see me! LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> I had one of the babies at the fair luck my hand a bunch while I pet his nose, it was ADORABLE! I want a cow so bad...


me too! We just don't have the space for one.. I don't even know what I would do with one... LOL! I just want it! LOL!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I'd probably have 10 of them, move to a million acres out in the middle of no where, have probably 1000 goats, and live happily ever after! :slapfloor:


Can I join you with my 1000 goats?  it sounds awesome.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> That would be embryo transfering my dear  It is most commonly done in boers.
> 
> They take a doe and put her on a ovulation synchronization program, give her hormone shots so she releases 10-20 eggs, they have a buck breed the doe several times when they make her come in heat, then they surgically remove all the fertilized embryo's to implant into donor does. The donor does are either other boers, or dairy breeds because they produce more milk to raise the kids up faster. The normally get the donor does from the auction and test them before using them.
> 
> Reasons for embryo transfers are
> 1) To get more progeny from a buck or doe
> 2) To sell more kids from the breeding
> 3) They don't want to risk having the doe carry her own kids if she has a heavy show life
> 4) To earn the ennoblement of a doe or a buck faster.


Have you raised boers before? If not where did you copy this from! LOL

I only know of boer people who know what ennoblement is! Love it!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> That would be embryo transfering my dear  It is most commonly done in boers.
> 
> They take a doe and put her on a ovulation synchronization program, give her hormone shots so she releases 10-20 eggs, they have a buck breed the doe several times when they make her come in heat, then they surgically remove all the fertilized embryo's to implant into donor does. The donor does are either other boers, or dairy breeds because they produce more milk to raise the kids up faster. The normally get the donor does from the auction and test them before using them.
> 
> Reasons for embryo transfers are
> 1) To get more progeny from a buck or doe
> 2) To sell more kids from the breeding
> 3) They don't want to risk having the doe carry her own kids if she has a heavy show life
> 4) To earn the ennoblement of a doe or a buck faster.


and Lacie explained it WAY better then me!  LOL!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Have you raised boers before? If not where did you copy this from! LOL
> 
> I only know of boer people who know what ennoblement is! Love it!!!


I know what ennoblement is and I don't/have never own/ed a boer  i is smart I IS!!!  :stars:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> pushy pushy!  LOL!
> 
> ok let me close down all this stuff upstairs and heasd down to my room


 yay!


----------



## NubianFan

I know what enoblement is because I asked when crossroad boers posted about it long ago


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Have you raised boers before? If not where did you copy this from! LOL
> 
> I only know of boer people who know what ennoblement is! Love it!!!


Yes I do raise boers. Well, I didn't copy paste it, it's my own words  BUT this is the website of a family who raises boers and is one of few willing to share his experiances with everything, click the "articles" link and you will find a lot of info on what he does. He provides a lot of pictures in his articles too.
http://www.motesclearcreekfarms.com/index.asp


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok texting them now Sarah lok


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I know what ennoblement is and I don't/have never own/ed a boer  i is smart I IS!!!  :stars:


Awesome!!! I even know someone who IS into boers and doesn't know what ennoblement is!

I still don't know what all those *b's and *m's mean! Dairy is to confusing! LOL


----------



## littlegoatgirl

So my mom says when the new year starts I can make a Facebook page for my goats!! (Well Jazzie-B Farm) I'll have a farm page before I can have a Facebook myself haha... But she said that way I can post updates on BB, how longs left, etc. Before she kids!  WAHOO! :stars:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Yes I do raise boers. Well, I didn't copy paste it, it's my own words  BUT this is the website of a family who raises boers and is one of few willing to share his experiances with everything, click the "articles" link and you will find a lot of info on what he does. He provides a lot of pictures in his articles too.
> http://www.motesclearcreekfarms.com/index.asp


That is an awesome website! Thank you for sharing! It is being saved into my resources bookmark/favorite thing. LOL Thank you!!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Awesome!!! I even know someone who IS into boers and doesn't know what ennoblement is!
> 
> I still don't know what all those *b's and *m's mean! Dairy is to confusing! LOL


B's are annoying bugs that sting you and are evil
M's are round chocolate candies, usually paired with "&m's".


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Ok texting them now Sarah lok


Lok? Haha yay pictures!!! I'm so excited! Oh I just can't hide it! Oh, I know, I know, I know, I know, I want you, I want you!  don't ask... I don't even know


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

littlegoatgirl said:


> B's are annoying bugs that sting you and are evil
> M's are round chocolate candies, usually paired with "&m's".


Humor... I like it! LOL


----------



## emilieanne

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> so like an Embryo Transfer Emilie? that would be so they could get more kids in one year from a prized doe  sorta like having a buck collected i guess


But why would they implant a doe that's already been bred? 
Lol so many questions.. I don't think breeders that do that could even answer. 
That's A LOT of stress on the doe IMO. Two kiddings in like 2 months.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Awesome!!! I even know someone who IS into boers and doesn't know what ennoblement is! I still don't know what all those *b's and *m's mean! Dairy is to confusing! LOL


Yah, it's pretty confusing at first 

For a doe to her *M, she has to milk so many pounds within so many days (305)

A buck to get his *B, he has to have 3? Daughter to have gotten their milking stars or something like that... I can't remember off the top of my head right now.. I'm too tired lol! Or they have to have a *B sire and a *M dam and they 'inherit' it at birth


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Awesome!!! I even know someone who IS into boers and doesn't know what ennoblement is!
> 
> I still don't know what all those *b's and *m's mean! Dairy is to confusing! LOL


:laugh: I know what all those mean  
*B Stars on bucks are earned by virtue of parents with production records meeting ADGA minimums

+B Plusses on bucks are earned by virtue of offspring meeting ADGA requirements

*M Stars on does means they have earned their milk star (18 points or higher on a production test) If they have a number in front of the M, it means that doe is the 2nd, 3rd, 4th, or whatever number, generation doe to earn her milk star.

If you need anything further, I'll be here pretty much all night :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

emilieanne said:


> But why would they implant a doe that's already been bred? Lol so many questions.. I don't think breeders that do that could even answer. That's A LOT of stress on the doe IMO. Two kiddings in like 2 months.


They collect it from a bred doe and implant it into another doe  so that way they get more kids from 'one' breeding


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

emilieanne said:


> But why would they implant a doe that's already been bred?
> Lol so many questions.. I don't think breeders that do that could even answer.
> That's A LOT of stress on the doe IMO. Two kiddings in like 2 months.


I agree!!! I get AI and I get ET, but I don't understand that! It's still weird!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> B's are annoying bugs that sting you and are evil M's are round chocolate candies, usually paired with "&m's".


:ROFL: :slapfloor: haha! Very funny!


----------



## emilieanne

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> That would be embryo transfering my dear  It is most commonly done in boers. They take a doe and put her on a ovulation synchronization program, give her hormone shots so she releases 10-20 eggs, they have a buck breed the doe several times when they make her come in heat, then they surgically remove all the fertilized embryo's to implant into donor does. The donor does are either other boers, or dairy breeds because they produce more milk to raise the kids up faster. The normally get the donor does from the auction and test them before using them. Reasons for embryo transfers are 1) To get more progeny from a buck or doe 2) To sell more kids from the breeding 3) They don't want to risk having the doe carry her own kids if she has a heavy show life 4) To earn the ennoblement of a doe or a buck faster.


Well, answer me this. 
Why have I heard of people doing it like this:

Sally sue (my doe, not really) 
Gets bred to jack long on 10-20 and it was successful normal breeding. 
Then she has an embryo transfer 11-25 INTO her. 
Now she is carrying 3 offspring let's say.

She kids 3-23 with twins then 4-20 with a single?

Like I dot understand why they would do that part? Maybe a normal transfer to a clean and open doe but like that, why?


----------



## emilieanne

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> I agree!!! I get AI and I get ET, but I don't understand that! It's still weird!


It's really weird... 
I like the birds & the bees or AI. I'm not CRAZY about ET but I guess it could work lol. (For me anyway)


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

emilieanne said:


> It's really weird...
> I like the birds & the bees or AI. I'm not CRAZY about ET but I guess it could work lol. (For me anyway)


I don't do AI or ET on my goats; I just understand the function of it.

Also, were did everybody go? Come back!


----------



## NubianFan

What is a Vasectomized Gomer Bull?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Humor... I like it! LOL


Haha yeah... That's me!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm here  just was sending scary goat pictures to Sarah...


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

NubianFan said:


> What is a Vasectomized Gomer Bull?


I'm not sure what that long "V" word is (LOL), but a gomer bull is like a teaser buck for goat people.


----------



## NubianFan

That is what I figured thanks... that long V word just stand for fixed.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

emilieanne said:


> Well, answer me this.
> Why have I heard of people doing it like this:
> 
> Sally sue (my doe, not really)
> Gets bred to jack long on 10-20 and it was successful normal breeding.
> Then she has an embryo transfer 11-25 INTO her.
> Now she is carrying 3 offspring let's say.
> 
> She kids 3-23 with twins then 4-20 with a single?
> 
> Like I dot understand why they would do that part? Maybe a normal transfer to a clean and open doe but like that, why?


Ok, I know what you're asking. The doe herself doesnt carry any kids when they do Embryo Tranfers. They inplant them all into donor does. When each of the donor does kid, they record that on the doe that had the embryos taken from hers' record.
So say they implanted the does embryos in one doe on 9-29-13 and the donor doe kids on 2-26-14. They record that on the does record that had the embryos removed from her, not on the does record that kidded.

So on one does record, it can look like she had kidded every day for a month straight, while none of those kiddings were actually born from her, they were all birthed from the donor does.

So you can have a does progeny record look like she kidded on 3-23, 4-20, 4-26, 5-2, 5-15, and 6-12 and not one of those kids be born from that doe.

They don't implant half developed kids into does to have them kid, they just implant embryo's from one doe into about 10 other does, which is why you get a bunch of kidding dates clustered together.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> That is what I figured thanks... that long V word just stand for fixed.


So it's like having a wether in with your does to tell when they are in heat?


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

I'm heading of to bed... See you tomorrow! Goodnight! 

Patrick


----------



## NubianFan

Night


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Goodnight guys, I should've been asleep an hour ad a half ago!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Night Patrick  :wave:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Awe  night Sarah  
I was just gonna tell a story about my sister and Mr. Youknowwho...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And to add to what I just said above, if you still don't understand the size of the embryo's when they implant them, when they implant the embryo's, they are only about 3 days old after being fertilized. So small you have to see them under a microscope. So they are tiny microscopic globs at the time they are implanted, no real size to them at all.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Good night Patrick :wave:

Skyla, a vasectomized buck still has testostrone, testicles, etc, they just snip him so he cannot produce kids. So he still acts like a buck, just doesnt produce sperm.


----------



## NubianFan

So basically a prize doe we will call her Prizella is embryo flushed and her embryos are implanted into does a, b , c , d, e, f , g, and h
a kids on 3/3/14. b kids on 2/28/14, c kids on 3/10/14, d kids on 3/7/13. e kids on 2/25/14, f kids on 3/6/13 g aborts and h kids on 3/1/13 all of these kids are genetically Prizellas and are recorded as her offspring, even though she did not carry or deliver them.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Awe  night Sarah
> I was just gonna tell a story about my sister and Mr. Youknowwho...


You can tell it I'm still lurking


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Good night Patrick :wave: Skyla, a vasectomized buck still has testostrone, testicles, etc, they just snip him so he cannot produce kids. So he still acts like a buck, just doesnt produce sperm.


Ahhh I see!


----------



## NubianFan

comforters were so aptly named... they are so comforting...


----------



## NubianFan

Jill or Lacie if you are on here go over to cross roads thread she has given pen im and thinks she overdosed, I don't know how to help her maybe y'all would.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> You can tell it I'm still lurking


Well, we were at church.. And me and my friend were outside putting our stuff out in the car then went inside.. (He plays the drums in the worship team so he was still fiddling around in there after the service was over for a bit) I forgot the keys in the car so ran back out to get them.. Then my friend comes running over and says 'you don't wanna know what Julie just did!' And I got a little feeling I already knew cause she had been saying she was gonna.. :roll: then she comes up laughing... She asked him if he liked me! :doh: he didn't give her a straight answer.. He was just like 'why did you just ask me that??' Lol! And she said 'idk... Just cause' and he says 'oh...'(or something like that..) and walked off lol! Poor guy! Then he kinda hung out and talked with me and my friend for a bit.. I think he might have caught me looking at him oddly.. Lol! (Well more like googly eyes I guess lol! That's what my sister calls it lol) and he was all sweet and stuff.. And the thing is.. He didn't even have to stay! He came alone cause his brother and parents weren't there so he could have left if he wanted to! But he stayed and talked with us


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> So basically a prize doe we will call her Prizella is embryo flushed and her embryos are implanted into does a, b , c , d, e, f , g, and h
> a kids on 3/3/14. b kids on 2/28/14, c kids on 3/10/14, d kids on 3/7/13. e kids on 2/25/14, f kids on 3/6/13 g aborts and h kids on 3/1/13 all of these kids are genetically Prizellas and are recorded as her offspring, even though she did not carry or deliver them.


Exactly, that's more clear than what I said :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

:ROFL: aren't little sisters awesome? I would know. I am one, and the best one too!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LolN it wouldn't be so bad.. But she had already told him I liked him a few months ago! I was so embarrassed! I was scared he was gonna say something! Lol! But he wouldn't.. And I know that.. Lol! I was just like freaking out for a good 20 min! ROFL!


----------



## NubianFan

sounds promising Skyla


----------



## NubianFan

well I guess I better vamoose for the evening


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> sounds promising Skyla


You think?? Lol!
My mom was all excited lol! (She really likes him (as a person :roll: too ) She's like 'to me, him not saying anything tells me he likes you'


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> well I guess I better vamoose for the evening


Awe  night Leslie :hug:


----------



## NubianFan

Night, I kind of agree with your mom...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*blushes and has that stupid little grin on my face* hehe that's good to know  it would be so awesome!  I am trying to get to know him better but we are both fairly quiet people so it's like... Ok.. What do we talk about now as we stand in silence.. Lol!

Night Leslie  :wave:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hey everyone. Just got back from 4-H achievement night.


----------



## emilieanne

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Ok, I know what you're asking. The doe herself doesnt carry any kids when they do Embryo Tranfers. They inplant them all into donor does. When each of the donor does kid, they record that on the doe that had the embryos taken from hers' record. So say they implanted the does embryos in one doe on 9-29-13 and the donor doe kids on 2-26-14. They record that on the does record that had the embryos removed from her, not on the does record that kidded. So on one does record, it can look like she had kidded every day for a month straight, while none of those kiddings were actually born from her, they were all birthed from the donor does. So you can have a does progeny record look like she kidded on 3-23, 4-20, 4-26, 5-2, 5-15, and 6-12 and not one of those kids be born from that doe. They don't implant half developed kids into does to have them kid, they just implant embryo's from one doe into about 10 other does, which is why you get a bunch of kidding dates clustered together.


Ok. That makes MUCH more sense! 
Thank you  
That's pretty cool....

If they implant embryos into other does, how doe they extract it from the doe, or do they do the whole thing like humans, take the egg &put it in a pietri dish......... ?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Morning all


----------



## Texaslass

goathiker said:


> I know, I know...Because cows is dumb and they need 4 tries to find the teat


I kept waiting for someone to say that! :slapfloor: lol
And also because cows is greedy slobs, and they need tons of milk to drink!


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I wish I could afford AI  I want to do it soooo badly!


Eww! I don't!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> Eww! I don't!


Lol!
I think it's fascinating and it would help me tremendously as I can only have two bucks..


----------



## Texaslass

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Have you raised boers before? If not where did you copy this from! LOL
> 
> I only know of boer people who know what ennoblement is! Love it!!!


Poor Patrick(that is your name right? ), you obviously don't know yet what the rest of us found out many ages ago, that Lacie knows everything..... :slapfloor:


----------



## awshucksgoatfarmvt

*Questions lots of questions*

Figured I could get them all answered in one place.......lol
Does anyone love in Vermont?
Where to find a third generations mini Nubian? Doe....
Do most on this site raise just raise dairy goats?

Do the majority of you own mainly Boer goats?

How do I attach photos? 
Does anyone raise goats as therapy animals other than me?

Thanks


----------



## awshucksgoatfarmvt

*Hay for sale 3.00 bale*

Since I cannot remember who asked me, most farmers sell it for three to three fifty a bale. the ones I get are done with a JD farm equipment and the darn things weigh over fifty pounds. 
Ya gotta come to Vt tho
Sorry about that


----------



## NubianFan

There are people here who are strictly dairy and strictly meat and people who have both, I think we are split up pretty evenly. There are some who have a little bit of everything and some who just have pet wethers. 
Don't know where to find the mini nubes sorry.
I don't live or love in Vermont Sorry. LOL 
I attach photos but hitting the paper clip icon and uploading them from my computer. There are other ways though


----------



## Texaslass

Well, idk but I'm pretty sure people love in Vermont same as anywhere....:laugh: JK

Don't know about where to find a doe, you could try starting a new thread in Goat Fenzy or something.

I guess there might be more dairy goat people on here, but there's a lot of boer goat raisers as well.

If you on a computer, go to "manage attachments" when you're typing a reply, you can load pics from there.

If you're in the app, go to "advanced" to load pics.

Don't know about therapy animals, but I'm sure there's a few. 

Welcome to the forum, maybe you should do an intro thread.


----------



## awshucksgoatfarmvt

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Morning all


GOOD morning
I no longer check the news as I find this forum has all the things I hoped for......info, people who know what they are talking about(gads I hope so:laugh compassion for one another, stories that make me laugh, cry and those that just stick in your heart for ever. Am sooooo happy I found all of you ........


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I live in NH about an hour or so from VT... I don't know of any mini Nubians though...


----------



## NubianFan

My nephew's girl friend is from New Hampshire. They both live in Seattle now, he is from Arkansas, and she is from New Hampshire and they move to Seattle and met each other there. LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's pretty cool!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Good morning all! Just wanted to pop in and say hi, can't stay on though!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hi Sydney  :wave:
Bye Sydney.. Lol!


----------



## NubianFan

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> That's pretty cool!


Yeah I am excited for him, they are supposedly moving in together soon. He is coming home for thanksgiving and she is going to her parents then Christmas he is getting surgery and she is playing nursemaid, then in feb they are going to meet her parents in florida and well he will get to "meet the parents" So I am hoping wedding bells in the future. He deserves it , he got his unluckiness in romance from his auntie so I hope this girl is the one. He is only five years younger than me so we are like sister and brother my sister, his mother is 16 years older than me.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's would be cool  hopefully things work out for them


----------



## NubianFan

My sister, his mom visited him over labor day and she said they were inseparable then. She really liked her, so she has met his parent, now he just has to meet hers. 
I really pushed him to take this position in Seattle I thought it would be good for him to get away from here and possibly meet someone. 
Of course his mama didn't want him to move that far away, but it was a great job opportunity for him to begin with and I just had a feeling he might meet someone if he got out of Arkansas.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sounds pretty good 
Happy for him


----------



## NubianFan

Yeah but now I want to go to seattle!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I wish my dad would get home from work before I have to leave for work! I wanna know if I can get the doe!


----------



## NubianFan

well I better go get some work done.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Yeah but now I want to go to seattle!


Lol!

I hate cities


----------



## NubianFan

he better say yes!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> well I better go get some work done.


Awe  ok.. Ttyl Leslie.. Probably tomorrow... I have to work till 11  so unless you will be on then lol!


----------



## NubianFan

I just want to visit I don't want to live there.


----------



## NubianFan

possibly I have disgusting class tonight til 9:30 so I won't get home til after 10.... blech


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> he better say yes!


He already said yes! It's my mom  so I want to know how their talk went last night lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> I just want to visit I don't want to live there.


I don't even like visiting cities  lol!


----------



## NubianFan

Surely she will say yes!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> possibly I have disgusting class tonight til 9:30 so I won't get home til after 10.... blech


Yuck! 
So maybe I will talk to you then  
I hate closing! It then takes me forever to fall asleep! And I have a 7.5hr shift so that makes it even worse!


----------



## NubianFan

E veryone here wants to visit new York I don't have much desire to see New York, but I would love Seattle, they say that Seattle doesn't feel like a city it feels like a bunch of small neighborhoods strung together and you are right there on the sound. water everywhere, I love water.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Surely she will say yes!


I hope so! I tried talking to her a little while ago and she was saying she didn't want another one because of the trip to get her ect :roll: it's only 4hrs :roll:


----------



## NubianFan

I know I need wind down time, but I have to go to class til late and then be at work first thing the next morning it isn't normal I tell ya!


----------



## NubianFan

Well good luck with it all, let us know what happens. I think she is a cute little doeling.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> E veryone here wants to visit new York I don't have much desire to see New York, but I would love Seattle, they say that Seattle doesn't feel like a city it feels like a bunch of small neighborhoods strung together and you are right there on the sound. water everywhere, I love water.


I like some parts of NY.. Just not the city part lol!

That's cool though! I just don't like a lot of people.. I like wide open nothingness! Lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> I know I need wind down time, but I have to go to class til late and then be at work first thing the next morning it isn't normal I tell ya!


I know! Drives me crazy!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Well good luck with it all, let us know what happens. I think she is a cute little doeling.


Thanks  
I will  
Me too  i have seen another picture of her from a while ago and she was beautiful!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh Skyla, there is way to many smilies in your last post


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL! I know.. It looks weird lol! 
You should have seen some of my PMs from last night! ROFL!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: 

Meanwhile in California.... not much going on... :chin: It's too quiet...


----------



## NubianFan

ok I am back for a minute


----------



## NubianFan

have you heard anything yet Skyla!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

How's that for ya Lacie?!  :ROFL:

(I am very board! Lol!)

Yay Leslie!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> have you heard anything yet Skyla!


 No.. Not yet... He still isn't home and my mom is sleeping... :hair:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Wait, I can do better!

Meanwhile in California.... I'm getting a new truck 

Well that is irritaiting Skyla! :hair: :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

yay for new trucks!!!
boo for sleeping moms!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Wait, I can do better! Meanwhile in California.... I'm getting a new truck  Well that is irritaiting Skyla! :hair: :lol:


Oh nice!

Yes, it is slightly irritating! Lol! I wanted to give Natasha an answer before I left for work!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: Tired Leslie?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> yay for new trucks!!! boo for sleeping moms!!!


Lol! Agreed!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :lol:


 ..


----------



## NubianFan

oh I am always tired but I was booing sleeping moms because she wants info out of her right now.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> oh I am always tired but I was booing sleeping moms because she wants info out of her right now.


I'd rather my dad get me the answer anyway lol! He's the easy one :laugh: and can easily talk my mom into stuff lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh the mail is almost here! Wonder if I will get my ADGA papers today!!  doubt it, but I still get excited while eating for my papers! :laugh:


----------



## NubianFan

I think I am gonna boil some eggs brb


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hmm yummy!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Darn they didn't come


----------



## NubianFan

I love them with salted butter and black pepper... yummm
I am boiling a whole dozen because my daughter told me this morning if I boiled any to save her some and because I love boiled egg in tuna salad so I will save some back for that tomorrow too...
I also love deviled eggs.... 
I miss my red star chickens!!!


----------



## NubianFan

Y'all wanna see my kitty I dug up a pic of her because Sarah is looking for a cat.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I don't like the yolk  just the whites :laugh:


Awe! How cute!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

My dad just got home!!


----------



## NubianFan

yay!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

He said he didn't give her an answer either lol! 

But he's gonna talk to her again


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Leaving for work.. Will TTY'allL


----------



## Emzi00

I'm worried for my friend's goat :sigh: I hope he doesn't lose this one too
Lacie to the rescue!


----------



## awshucksgoatfarmvt

*Tiny Goat*

Well I needed to see my vet today so I brought Kandu along. She weighs a 
whopping 11 lb at 7.5 months. Am going to try and keep her in the barn with her stall mate but she weighs 27 lb and a week younger. 
Will send some photos of her in the morning. Went to the thrift shop and bought her a new wardrobe . Great to pay fifty cents for a nice ski sweater. She is into a size six months. I can remember that preemie sweaters would eat her up


----------



## NubianFan

good grief that is a tiny goat, what breed?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That is a tiny goat!

Emma, hows the goat doing? Any better?


----------



## Emzi00

I don't know, I'll ask him at school tomorrow, he doesn't have a phone or do social networking, so I don't know.. I told him what you told me and he was going to talk to his dad.. 

The goat's been like this for about a week, but wasn't bad at first so he wasn't so worried, then the one died and now he's really worried


----------



## NubianFan

I made a new thread about kidding ease on goat frenzy if y'all want to check it out and put your :2cents: worth in


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh, a week is a smidge too long, did he try to get a handle on it the first day? If he gets it cleared up, and if it happens again, he needs to address it immediatly. Hope the little goat is alright, bad week for everyyones goats I guess


----------



## Emzi00

I really don't think he knows what to do, so probably not.. I hope the goat's alright too :sigh:

And I haven't said it, but I'm really worried bout Poli


----------



## NubianFan

I think we are all really worried about Poli, it may just be all in my head but to me the board feels gloomy like everyone is worried and scared and just waiting.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, it's been worring me since she got sick, it makes your heart sink, and you get a sick feeling. It's making me worry about what is going on, because none of whats going on with her is adding up.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I have a terrible song stuck in my head....


----------



## NubianFan

I guess I better go to class, in the dark, in the rain, bleh, see y'all later maybe.


----------



## goathiker

Bleh, sounds like fun...Not.

Have a good evening.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Glad its not raining here, it's just cold. Have fun though, if you can...


----------



## littlegoatgirl

So I had to do this career thingy today online for my aunt and one of the questions was "Do you like to communicate on the telephone?" "Really Like, Like, Doesn't matter, Dislike, Really Dislike" I think it's safe to say everyone here would say really dislike  I know I did!


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'm going to go do some work on the goat pen and see if a couple girls are still in heat (fingers crossed!).
Talk to you all later.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

NubianFan said:


> I think we are all really worried about Poli, it may just be all in my head but to me the board feels gloomy like everyone is worried and scared and just waiting.


You hit it right on. I feel like everyone's spirits are down and worried, there's a lot of tension. I'm so worried, and feel bad for Victoria, she's done so much, I hope Poli makes it through this


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie, the things not lining up on your waiting list is bugging me :hair: 

And with that said, I'm off to bed..Whoa, that rhymes.. cool beans.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Lacie, the things not lining up on your waiting list is bugging me :hair:
> 
> And with that said, I'm off to bed..Whoa, that rhymes.. [ beans./SIZE]


Off to bed at 7:40??? Whaaaaaa?? You have something tomorrow you aren't telling us about?


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Off to bed at 7:40??? Whaaaaaa?? You have something tomorrow you aren't telling us about?


Well, I have to get up earlier than normal to carry out hot buckets of water.. and my dad has to be in for surgery at five am tomorrow.. so yeah... I'll probably lurk around for a while..


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Well, I have to get up earlier than normal to carry out hot buckets of water.. and my dad has to be in for surgery at five am tomorrow.. so yeah... I'll probably lurk around for a while..


Oh, yikes, prayers ray:


----------



## Texaslass

Good night Emma, if you're still around!!  :hug: I hope your dad pulls through okay, surgeries are no fun! :hug:


----------



## Emzi00

Night Sarah :hug: :hug:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Showering, might check back in, but a tentative goodnight from me!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Lacie, the things not lining up on your waiting list is bugging me :hair:
> 
> And with that said, I'm off to bed..Whoa, that rhymes.. cool beans.


You're on a kindle arent you? It lines up perfectly on a computer, but I'll fiddle with it and see if I can fix it


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> You're on a kindle arent you? It lines up perfectly on a computer, but I'll fiddle with it and see if I can fix it


Hehe


----------



## Scottyhorse

Ok, *hopefully* she's bred. What do you guys think of the chances she is?:

I seriously think that I missed her standing heat by a few hours. Gr. So figured I would try anyways.
Catch Betty, stick her in the barn and go grab the buck and he runs in after her and she is not pleased. So I hold onto her and he mounted and humped her probably 5 times? I am pretty sure he got his thing in here so we'll see. Any signs I should look for to see if she is bred besides waiting till her next heat?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

No really any telling until 21 days. You may or may not have missed the heat, Babette flipped out jumping, kicking, and screaming because she doesn't like Goober, so I had to hold her there, which was NOT easy at all!! I have had several does that I have had to hold because they wouldn't readily breed with the buck on there heats, always kidded though.
5 times is good. Ovulation doesn't occur until standing heat is over anyway, so it should be fine.


----------



## goathiker

Did you see her hump up her back after being mounted? Tomorrow you should see white discharge maybe, not always...Does that help?


----------



## Texaslass

Idk Sydney. :shrug: 

Meanwhile, in Texas....... My dad randomly came out to the goat pen today, looked around for a few minutes and decided that we need a milking parlor. :lol: So we took off to the hardware store and got a bunch of posts and concrete and stuff!! :stars: I love it when he finally snaps into action! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Hehe


Does it line up for you know Emma? You winer :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Texaslass said:


> Idk Sydney. :shrug:
> 
> Meanwhile, in Texas....... My dad randomly came out to the goat pen today, looked around for a few minutes and decided that we need a milking parlor. :lol: So we took off to the hardware store and got a bunch of posts and concrete and stuff!! :stars: I love it when he finally snaps into action! :lol:


Ah that's so exciting!!! I'm so jealous!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That's awesome Sarah! 

My does never hunch up, I don't go by that 

Meanwhile in California... I'm so full! And there is a lizzard in my room and it keeps making a rattling sound when it goes racing across the floor, it's really bugging me! It's been in here since yesterday!


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Did you see her hump up her back after being mounted? Tomorrow you should see white discharge maybe, not always...Does that help?


Not that I noticed. I did let her run to the doe pen after being bred so I might not have seen it if she does. She had white discharge this morning?


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, I was talking about excess swimmers. It looks a little different.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> No really any telling until 21 days. You may or may not have missed the heat, Babette flipped out jumping, kicking, and screaming because she doesn't like Goober, so I had to hold her there, which was NOT easy at all!! I have had several does that I have had to hold because they wouldn't readily breed with the buck on there heats, always kidded though.
> 5 times is good. Ovulation doesn't occur until standing heat is over anyway, so it should be fine.


Oh she was screaming up a storm too! Sheesh! I will mark on the calendar that she was bred today and we'll wait and see!


----------



## caprine crazy

Emzi00 said:


> Boer people..  :ROFL:


Watch yourself there Emma! Don't even get me started!


----------



## caprine crazy

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> All of my does in the past have had all 4 teats functional! It all depends on the goat, but if I were to guess I would say that there are more functional teats than non-functional.


My doe also has 4 functional teats! I love it! And i would love it more if I could breed her so I could see how much each teat could milk out. lol Sudden discovery: I'm weird.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> That's awesome Sarah!
> 
> My does never hunch up, I don't go by that
> 
> Meanwhile in California... I'm so full! And there is a lizzard in my room and it keeps making a rattling sound when it goes racing across the floor, it's really bugging me! It's been in here since yesterday!


Catch him and send him to me!!! 

Meanwhile in Michigan... I'm wondering why Lacie spelled lizard wrong! :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Where'd y'all go?????


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'm here! I finally got my iPod working!!!


----------



## goathiker

I'm here as well, till the wind knocks me offline again


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Yay! But now I have to go... :tears: night y'all

:wave:


----------



## goathiker

Aww, G'Night


----------



## Scottyhorse

Night Sarah! :hug:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Ok I am on TGS on my iPod and laptop, how to I post on the app? And put pictures up?


----------



## NubianFan

Hey everybody... How's things now?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Idk how to explain the app.. Lol! But once you get the hang of it, it's pretty simple  search it and it should come up in a few posts 

Alright guys! It's official!!  I'm getting that doeling!!  eek!! Soo excited!!  

Here is one pic of her from the sales thread.. I will post more when they come


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yay your on too Leslie!!  I'm getting the doe!


----------



## goathiker

Eek, cute! 
Doing great Leslie, Dexter is 90lbs today


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Idk how to explain the app.. Lol! But once you get the hang of it, it's pretty simple  search it and it should come up in a few posts
> 
> Alright guys! It's official!!  I'm getting that doeling!!  eek!! Soo excited!!
> 
> Here is one pic of her from the sales thread.. I will post more when they come


 So exciting!!!!! Where is she from? What are her lines? I want to know!!!


----------



## NubianFan

Woooohooooo She said yes!!!! that is awesome Skyla!!!


----------



## NubianFan

Wow Jill Dex is really growing!


----------



## NubianFan

We needed some good news around here!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

She is older then that now.. She will be bred soon (if she isn't already) but that's just the only pic so far 

She's coming from Vinick Farm in NY  her Dam's side is Doubletree, 4-Fun, and Stonewall's -- older lines.. And her sire is out of my dream doe GCH Phoenix Farm Summer Bird *M 90  who is TWinCreeks and some Rosasharn


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Woooohooooo She said yes!!!! that is awesome Skyla!!!


She did!!  I'm so happy and excited!!   :stars:


----------



## Scottyhorse

I have a question about the whole grains (put away your gun Jill, it's simple  )

Do they tend to eat less of the whole grains (or need to eat less, that is) to get what they need vs a pelleted feed? I measured my grain mix tonight (currently 2 cups oats, 1.5 cups manna, handful of COB, and sunflower oil) and about 2.5 cups = a pound. Is that enough? Want to make sure they get enough nutrition through winter. 

Also really thinking hard about feeding solely alfalfa pellets.... I love the idea of no waste, but worried about if they get enough roughage through winter when they can't browse, and I have at least one goat who won't eat alfalfa pellets.


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> She is older then that now.. She will be bred soon (if she isn't already) but that's just the only pic so far
> 
> She's coming from Vinick Farm in NY  her Dam's side is Doubletree, 4-Fun, and Stonewall's -- older lines.. And her sire is out of my dream doe GCH Phoenix Farm Summer Bird *M 90  who is TWinCreeks and some Rosasharn


Oh that's totally awesome Skyla


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh and her grandsire is Rosasharn Uproar!  so I'm in a pinch on who to breed her to first! Justice and do a linebreeding on Summer Bird.. Or Cowboy and linebreed on Uproar... :chin: 

Thanks  I'm really excited!


----------



## NubianFan

I can't wait to see pic of her now!


----------



## NubianFan

Jill how old is Dex now?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> I can't wait to see pic of her now!


Same here! I've only seen a few baby pics  but I do know she got a V on her LA this year  (as a jr doe)


----------



## NubianFan

anyone know anything about ivs Victoria is having trouble


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^ saw that.. I know nothing about them..


----------



## goathiker

They do need less because the pellets have a lot of alfalfa and fillers added to the poor quality grains. Just watch their weight to adjust accordingly. 

Some goats do throw fits about alfalfa pellets. They usually change their tune quickly when that's all they get. The pellets are more consistent than hay, being tested for protein and such.


----------



## goathiker

NubianFan said:


> Jill how old is Dex now?


He'll be 7 months the 11th.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey Emma! New Jamie Grace song!


----------



## NubianFan

goathiker said:


> He'll be 7 months the 11th.


He really is growing fast. I made a typo when I was typing his name earlier I typed DSex then I laughed to myself because I thought of what you said about him running past the does trying to hit them as he past and thought maybe that was a fitting typo...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm gonna head to bed.. I've had a head ache for a while now and I am VERY tired! *yawn*


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Skyla.


----------



## NubianFan

Night Skyla , feel better, I am not far behind myself.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Night Skyla!


----------



## goathiker

I'm finally done for the evening. Yay.


----------



## NubianFan

well I hate to do this but I am getting sleepedy myself. My eyelids are getting droopedy night everyone.


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Leslie...I'm thinking a hot bath sounds good anyway...


----------



## goathiker

Sidney, my mom was also a nurse. She worked in the Los Angles hospital during the Polio epidemic as an RN in the children's ward. It was very very hard on her and my dad made her quit until later. Then she became a home health nurse.


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Sidney, my mom was also a nurse. She worked in the Los Angles hospital during the Polio epidemic as an RN. It was very very hard on her and my dad made her quit until later. Then she became a home health nurse.


Oh I am sure that was very hard... Wow..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Somebody needs to take my wallet and never let me have it back! I emailed Leaning Tree boers tonight, inquiring about 3 bred does they have that I want, I'm picking up 5 more Oberhaslis tomorrow, and I still have to get my truck! Spending money is a disease.... a horrible, vile disease I must have caught at birth! :lol: If I get 3 does from Leaning Tree, that brings my total goat herd up to 30 (BEFORE anyone kids yet!!)!  I said I'd never do it again! Where were you all on that?! You're supposed to be the voice inside my head and tell me NOOOOO! :lol:


----------



## goathiker

She's been retired a long time now. I always liked that story though. Not because of what she went through but, because my very proper, distant, undemonstrative father, made her quit. He's mellowed a lot over the years. I understand him a lot better now.


----------



## goathiker

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Somebody needs to take my wallet and never let me have it back! I emailed Leaning Tree boers tonight, inquiring about 3 bred does they have that I want, I'm picking up 5 more Oberhaslis tomorrow, and I still have to get my truck! Spending money is a disease.... a horrible, vile disease I must have caught at birth! :lol: If I get 3 does from Leaning Tree, that brings my total goat herd up to 30 (BEFORE anyone kids yet!!)!  I said I'd never do it again! Where were you all on that?! You're supposed to be the voice inside my head and tell me NOOOOO! :lol:


I thought your goal was 1000? You've got a long way to go


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

No, no, if I had millions of dollars like the boer lady that lives not so far from me with her million acre ranch or whatever it is, I'd be on a million acres in the middle of nowhere with my thousand goats. I can't have a thousand goats on my measly 45 acres! :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Somebody needs to take my wallet and never let me have it back! I emailed Leaning Tree boers tonight, inquiring about 3 bred does they have that I want, I'm picking up 5 more Oberhaslis tomorrow, and I still have to get my truck! Spending money is a disease.... a horrible, vile disease I must have caught at birth! :lol: If I get 3 does from Leaning Tree, that brings my total goat herd up to 30 (BEFORE anyone kids yet!!)!  I said I'd never do it again! Where were you all on that?! You're supposed to be the voice inside my head and tell me NOOOOO! :lol:


I'm emailing her also... Lol... Also looking at a Pygmy doe and Nigerian buck... :dazed:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Are you getting a kid from her Sydney?


----------



## goathiker

LOL that's only 22 goats per acre.


----------



## goathiker

Scottyhorse said:


> I'm emailing her also... Lol... Also looking at a Pygmy doe and Nigerian buck... :dazed:


Oh good, I'll need a Pygmy buck just to keep my does milking here in a couple years.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Are you getting a kid from her Sydney?


Maybe - I'm interested in Leaning Tree BH April, Harvey Creek Heros Paintbrush, and Leaning Tree Lost and Found. I would just get one, but would like more info on them


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Are you making mini goats Jill?


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Oh good, I'll need a Pygmy buck just to keep my does milking here in a couple years.




I have a Pygmy buck right now. He is cute and correct


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Scottyhorse said:


> Maybe - I'm interested in Leaning Tree BH April, Harvey Creek Heros Paintbrush, and Leaning Tree Lost and Found. I would just get one, but would like more info on them


Ok, good, you may have your pick of those ones then  I'm only interested in the fullblood brood does


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Scottyhorse said:


> I have a Pygmy buck right now. He is cute and correct


He looks so grumpy! :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Ok, good, you may have your pick of those ones then  I'm only interested in the fullblood brood does


I'm more interested in purebreds and percents, fullbloods are over rated.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> He looks so grumpy! :lol:


 Heehee he does. His name is Napoleon.


----------



## goathiker

No mini goats, just winding down. I'm going to keep 2 does, Dex as wether when I'm done with him, and a tiny buck to keep the does milking for my grandson. 'Course we'll see how that works out


----------



## goathiker

I think Napoleon is cute. Don't know though am I really willing to give up? I have some pretty tough goats after years of work. Guess we'll see how the next couple of years go...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Leslie from Leaning Tree got back to me an hour ago, she still has those three does I want, now I just have to do a magic trick and figure out a way to get them here. There is no way I want to drive there, it's 12-13 hours one way. I have too many animals to leave to do that...


----------



## emilieanne

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> No, no, if I had millions of dollars like the boer lady that lives not so far from me with her million acre ranch or whatever it is, I'd be on a million acres in the middle of nowhere with my thousand goats. I can't have a thousand goats on my measly 45 acres! :lol:


MEASLY?! Psht..... 
I live on 1 acre then whatever we got when the lake shrunk. (;

Morning guys! It's goat week so I'm off to teach middle schoolers about goats.. Bringing in the girls, bonding time with mama<3 gotta love em..


----------



## Emzi00

Morning!

Lacie, I'll ask about my friend's goat today and see what he says..

I'm going to be so unfocused today worrying about Poli...


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Somebody needs to take my wallet and never let me have it back! I emailed Leaning Tree boers tonight, inquiring about 3 bred does they have that I want, I'm picking up 5 more Oberhaslis tomorrow, and I still have to get my truck! Spending money is a disease.... a horrible, vile disease I must have caught at birth! :lol: If I get 3 does from Leaning Tree, that brings my total goat herd up to 30 (BEFORE anyone kids yet!!)!  I said I'd never do it again! Where were you all on that?! You're supposed to be the voice inside my head and tell me NOOOOO! :lol:


Get more goats... Get more goats...


----------



## NubianFan

Sydney and Jill My mom is a retired RN too, she also used to work home health for a while. She worked on the oncology ward for a long time too though.


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Somebody needs to take my wallet and never let me have it back! I emailed Leaning Tree boers tonight, inquiring about 3 bred does they have that I want, I'm picking up 5 more Oberhaslis tomorrow, and I still have to get my truck! Spending money is a disease.... a horrible, vile disease I must have caught at birth! :lol: If I get 3 does from Leaning Tree, that brings my total goat herd up to 30 (BEFORE anyone kids yet!!)!  I said I'd never do it again! Where were you all on that?! You're supposed to be the voice inside my head and tell me NOOOOO! :lol:


:ROFL: Well, you didn't tell us your plans, how could we know? 

That's a lot of goats, Lacie!!  I'm thinking I'll be lucky to convince my dad we need ONE boer doe next year! :roll:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lacie, how am I to tell YOU no when I can't even tell myself no!?!? :lol: did you not see I just bought another doe???

Let's see.. That puts me at... 10 goats right now... But... Two are for sale!  but I'll be up to 12 when we retain two, and buy two hehe! I do need to each it though... I'm only on about an acre... I won't have a yard soon if I keep expanding the pens! LOL!


----------



## Texaslass

Emma, what happened with your friend's goat? I missed that somehow...


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Leslie from Leaning Tree got back to me an hour ago, she still has those three does I want, now I just have to do a magic trick and figure out a way to get them here. There is no way I want to drive there, it's 12-13 hours one way. I have too many animals to leave to do that...


The answer is obvious. Fly me down to take care of the goats, birds, and whatever else you happen to have, then go get the does, and fly me back :thumb:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: Haha Sydney! Well, I bought them  This is them


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> Emma, what happened with your friend's goat? I missed that somehow...


Didn't miss anything, I never said on here. I texted Lacie about it 
His goat has really bad scours and is lethargic, his other goat died the other day and had the same symptoms, so I texted Lacie at school and got him some sort prescription..


----------



## Emzi00

And Lacie, sorry I didn't get back to you.. not supposed to text in class.. um.. he didn't say about the tea, and I forgot to ask 

Now I need to go see how Poli is doing


----------



## Texaslass

That's cool, Lacie, but I don't like the last doe's face! :lol: 

That's too bad, Emma, I hate it when people don't know how to take care of their animals. :sigh:

I just discovered this smilie: :: don't know how I missed it before, I like it! :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

...


----------



## goathiker

This is cool

http://www.upworthy.com/watch-an-en...ball-players-do-something-very-unexpected?g=3


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Texaslass said:


> That's cool, Lacie, but I don't like the last doe's face! :lol:


Yeah I'm not into the last doe so much, but hey, she's due on the 11th (this month) and I'm sure her kids will look great.


----------



## Texaslass

Poor Poli!


----------



## goathiker

They tried so hard.


----------



## Scottyhorse

So sad...  I'm crying over here too.


----------



## Scottyhorse

RIP sweet Poli, you will be missed..


----------



## awshucksgoatfarmvt

NubianFan said:


> good grief that is a tiny goat, what breed?


Her mom and dad are both Nigrian pygmy cross, she was no 4 of five goats born to one doe. My vet said he never heard of a goat having five kids..............has anyone else> Maybe should post the question huh
The 3rd one died and the fifth one was like a pair of pajamas with no one in them She was so small when born you could hold two in your hand'
The pup and Kandu are both four months old in the photo, they are almost 8 months and Kandu is at 11 lb and Molly is at 101 lb


----------



## ksalvagno

Very cute! Yes, they can have quints. Doesn't happen often but it does happen.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oye... I'm so wiped out!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh me wants! 
http://m.familychristian.com/catalog/product/view/id/210965/


----------



## goathiker

That's not a bad price at all.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

For the preorder? No it's not! And it comes with some cool shades! :shades: :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ugg! Weebly is being SOOO stupid and SLOW! Ugh!


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, my internet's acting weird too. Keeps knocking me off.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Idk what you use... But we have comcast.. And I heard they have been having problems... My iPod is working fine though.. :shrug: but I can't update my site from the app


----------



## NubianFan

hey guys, I am tired, Sad about Poli and Victoria, mad about work, and recovering from my first day back after what happened Friday night. I have another crummy assignment to work on tonight... So I don't even know how much I'll be on but I am hungry and I am going to eat first before I even worry about school work....


----------



## Scottyhorse

Here's a cute picture for you


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I think we are all having a tough day today...


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Good strategy... Food first; school later!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Good strategy... Food first; school later!


:laugh:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

This will cheer you up... LOL


----------



## Scottyhorse

Sorry everyone's having a bad day... Mine wasn't so bad, had to go to the dentist, but that's ok.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> This will cheer you up... LOL Video Link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! That song used to paly on the radio ALL the time! :roll:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> Sorry everyone's having a bad day... Mine wasn't so bad, had to go to the dentist, but that's ok.


Yuck! That would ruin my day! :ROFL:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> LOL! That song used to paly on the radio ALL the time! :roll:


Even though it was super popular, it wasn't as popular as "red solo cup" not long ago. It's a good song, but only for a time or to (it also has NO rhythm... LOL).


----------



## NubianFan

I have heard that song Patrick it is kinda funny. It reminds me of some advice someone once gave me though, they said, be careful who you ask to pray for you because some don't pray in your best interest.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Even though it was super popular, it wasn't as popular as "red solo cup" not long ago. It's a good song, but only for a time or to (it also has NO rhythm... LOL).


Yah, I didn't like it a whole lot.. Red Solo Cup is a good one!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Carolina was watching me while I was taking pictures of the chickens... :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Honestly the two worst things are the news about Poli and this new person they hired at work who comes across as a pompous know it all. Did not get a good first impression of this person at all. 
The homework I knew I had and I expected to have a harder time today than a normal day considering what happened Friday night.
But I don't deal well with a certain type of personality and I can't believe they have hired one right under my nose...
Oh and I feel a little better because everything looks better when you have smoked ham and cake....


----------



## NubianFan

Carolina and Dex should get together... form a Goat Private Investigation Service...


----------



## Scottyhorse

NubianFan said:


> Carolina and Dex should get together... form a Goat Private Investigation Service...


Oh my you're so right!! :ROFL: She does that all the time too. :roll:


----------



## goathiker

LOL They'd probably rather form small funny eared goats


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Cute!

The enemy has spotted me comrades; RETREAT! LOL


----------



## NubianFan

goathiker said:


> LOL They'd probably rather form small funny eared goats


 Who says they can't do both? They can multitask! 
They might even could start a whole Private Investigating family...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Who says they can't do both? They can multitask!  They might even could start a whole Private Investigating family...


Haha!! :ROFL:


----------



## Scottyhorse

BRB grain time for the girlies.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Here's my totally random, off topic, and strange subject changer for the day: My "new" "hand-me-down" sweatshirt is super soft! I love it!!! LOL


----------



## NubianFan

Sometimes things are the best when they are a little worn


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol Patrick!
I love oldish hoodies


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Scottyhorse said:


> BRB grain time for the girlies.


What's BRB?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> What's BRB?


Text talk for Be Right Back


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

NubianFan said:


> Sometimes things are the best when they are a little worn


Very true! It also helps when it's a little to big for me; therefore it's really poofy and airy. LOL


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Text talk for Be Right Back


Thanks!

You can tell I'm home-schooled and don't have a phone can't you? LOL


----------



## NubianFan

To me sheets are best when they are well worn. So are towels about the time they start getting really good you have to throw them away....
Sometimes jeans are like that too.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

NubianFan said:


> To me sheets are best when they are well worn. So are towels about the time they start getting really good you have to throw them away....
> Sometimes jeans are like that too.


And baseball caps.


----------



## NubianFan

Yeah I could see that though I don't really wear baseball caps much. I have a giraffe print browning one I wear occasionally.


----------



## goathiker

Jackets too. They have character with all the rips


----------



## NubianFan

Yep Jackets and boots...


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

NubianFan said:


> Yeah I could see that though I don't really wear baseball caps much. I have a giraffe print browning one I wear occasionally.


Wow... I searched "giraffe print browning hat" into google and if you meant "zebra print browning hat" then I think I would have a seizure if I saw it in person! WOW!! Very cool though!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Thanks! You can tell I'm home-schooled and don't have a phone can't you? LOL


Me too 

But it's much easier to use text talk when your tired so I leaned quickly :laugh:


----------



## goathiker

Hey, there's something pretty cool at 16 51 53 N 11 57 13 E on Google maps. It not a body this time


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> Hey, there's something pretty cool at 16 51 53 N 11 57 13 E on Google maps. It not a body this time


LOL! That was really kinda creepy


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, it was...


----------



## NubianFan

No it is definitely giraffe print


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That is cool Jill! I had read about that a while ago  pretty cool!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Body? Should I be logging off so I don't get charged with accessory? LOL


----------



## NubianFan

That is interesting.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

NubianFan said:


> No it is definitely giraffe print


Ok... I'm sure it is still as dazzling! LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Body? Should I be logging off so I don't get charged with accessory? LOL


LOL! Lacie found something on google maps that looked like someone dragging a body off a dock...


----------



## NubianFan

Patrick this is just like mine


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

So today the neighbors pygmy goat herd (16 does and 1 buck) walked up our driveway! They came and got them and everything, but it was then that I learned that a few of the pygmy does were bigger than my boer does!?!?

Strange...


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

NubianFan said:


> Patrick this is just like mine


Very cool!


----------



## NubianFan

I liked it, there is a gas station near me that has fancy purses, shoes, and browning hats, and like farm toys for kids and I kept walking past that hat and wanting it and it kept being there so I finally bought it.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

NubianFan said:


> Patrick this is just like mine


Weird... I googled it again and I only found zebra! Google must be having word comprehension problems (or at least for me). LOL


----------



## NubianFan

Oh let them tell you I am the google picture finding queen :snowlaugh:
And if you wonder why I am a laughing snowman it is because I am cold right now....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Oh let them tell you I am the google picture finding queen :snowlaugh: And if you wonder why I am a laughing snowman it is because I am cold right now....


Yes.. She really is! :lol:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

If you were the one who found my Skywalker portrait can you PM that to me? If not blame it on my bad memory! LOL

Off to chores I'll come back in a few.

Patrick


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I was in good spirits until I came on here... :tears:


----------



## Emzi00

What's wrong Sarah?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Poli


----------



## littlegoatgirl

On a good note, I get to bring Japan to school this week or next!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> On a good note, I get to bring Japan to school this week or next!


That's pretty cool


----------



## Emzi00

So we're all having crappy days then? :sigh:


----------



## goathiker

That'll be fun


----------



## Scottyhorse

Here's something interesting, the girls all prefer the rolled oats over the animax... Wonder if they'd like split peas. onder:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Yeah! I'm excited, I'm turning it into a lesson for the 1st and 2nd and possibly kindergarteners. Any ideas on how I could make it a lesson so it's not just "hey, pet my goat?" The teacher was thinking, but I though if I come up with something I might eat to bring him in sooner


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> So we're all having crappy days then? :sigh:


Seems like it.. :sigh:


----------



## caprine crazy

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Leslie from Leaning Tree got back to me an hour ago, she still has those three does I want, now I just have to do a magic trick and figure out a way to get them here. There is no way I want to drive there, it's 12-13 hours one way. I have too many animals to leave to do that...


I'm willing to goat sit!


----------



## Scottyhorse

littlegoatgirl said:


> Yeah! I'm excited, I'm turning it into a lesson for the 1st and 2nd and possibly kindergarteners. Any ideas on how I could make it a lesson so it's not just "hey, pet my goat?" The teacher was thinking, but I though if I come up with something I might eat to bring him in sooner


Hmm, maybe you could let them walk him around? Trying to think of what you could teach them.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I know!!! The only thing I'm worried is that he's probably as talk as they are, I'm not sure if they could lead him correctly. I could have them hang into the leash though, I could stand nearby


----------



## NubianFan

Teach the how to milk
Teach them that goats are browser and herbivores
Teach them the parts of a goat
Teach them about Ruminate animals
Teach them about goats used to provide milk for centuries
Teach them how to care for a pet/animal
Just keep the lesson simple and age appropriate


----------



## NubianFan

well I guess you can't milk a boy


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

The chat thread died!  Come back!  Please


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm here!  I'm always here! :laugh:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

NubianFan said:


> well I guess you can't milk a boy


Haha well... Ya know


----------



## Scottyhorse

littlegoatgirl said:


> I know!!! The only thing I'm worried is that he's probably as talk as they are, I'm not sure if they could lead him correctly. I could have them hang into the leash though, I could stand nearby


You could have a collar and a leash on him. They use the leash and you use the collar.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Great ideas Leslie! I think I will set up a flip chart on the smart board and show it to them, that would be cool. I might offer cart rides too, ya never know. Maybe run him through a pack obstacle course!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Aha! I found my alter ego! LOL

http://jp8.r0tt.com/l_bb6eb720-c3c9-11e1-8621-0df2c4300008.jpg


----------



## Axykatt

It's kids and goats...talk about poop! :ROFL:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Scottyhorse said:


> You could have a collar and a leash on him. They use the leash and you use the collar.


Oh good idea! Thanks!!!


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I'm here!  I'm always here! :laugh:


You're never here when I'm here or when I need you..


----------



## Scottyhorse

Why don't you teach them about the Nubian breed? He's a Nubian IIRC. Use, colors, size, etc. Bring some pictures with you to show, and make sure at least one has some babies in it


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Aha! I found my alter ego! LOL
> 
> http://jp8.r0tt.com/l_bb6eb720-c3c9-11e1-8621-0df2c4300008.jpg


:lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> You're never here when I'm here or when I need you..


Hey you need me, PM me or text me! As long as I'm not at work, I'll answer ASAP 

Hey, did you see the new Jamie Grace CD?! I want it so bad! Lol!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Scottyhorse said:


> Why don't you teach them about the Nubian breed? He's a Nubian IIRC. Use, colors, size, etc. Bring some pictures with you to show, and make sure at least one has some babies in it


Okay, good Idea! Thanks so much!

Also, what does IIRC mean...? I feel stupid :doh:


----------



## Axykatt

I just bought a bottle of Apple Pucker, a can of whipped cream, and a jar of maraschino cherries. Then I played a drinking game with my husband that involved making out on the family room couch.

Now he's sleeping, I'm drunk, and my teenager thinks we are both gross and insane.


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Hey you need me, PM me or text me! As long as I'm not at work, I'll answer ASAP
> 
> Hey, did you see the new Jamie Grace CD?! I want it so bad! Lol!


:laugh: Okay 

Yeah, looks great!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

you ok now though?!

 I want the sun glasses too :laugh:


----------



## Emzi00

Axykatt said:


> I just bought a bottle of Apple Pucker, a can of whipped cream, and a jar of maraschino cherries. Then I played a drinking game with my husband that involved making out on the family room couch.
> 
> Now he's sleeping, I'm drunk, and my teenager thinks we are both gross and insane.


Your teenager is right


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Your teenager is right


:laugh: I was thinking the same  hehe!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Chat thread just took a weird turn!


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> you ok now though?!
> 
> I want the sun glasses too :laugh:


Yeah, sure..

I kinda want the glasses very very bad.. smexy glasses they are  jk


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Chat thread just took a weird turn!


:ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Yeah, sure.. I kinda want the glasses very very bad.. smexy glasses they are  jk


Doesn't sound it! 

ROFL! :lol:


----------



## Axykatt

Lolz but I wanted to share!

I'm married with three kids, one of whom is only 7months old, it's a big deal both to get tipsy, and to make out.


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Doesn't sound it!
> 
> ROFL! :lol:


I'll be fine, just a rough day/week/ month.. 
:lol:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Doesn't sound it!
> 
> ROFL! :lol:


To me either! LOL Of course before I came on the chat thread I had no idea who the artist you are talking about was!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> I'll be fine, just a rough day/week/ month..  :lol:


Well if ya need to talk in on for a long while


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Well if ya need to talk in on for a long while


I understood nothing in that post! LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> I understood nothing in that post! LOL


Lol!

I'm on my iPod.. I have many typos 

I was just telling Emma if she needs to talk I'm on here for a long while


----------



## Scottyhorse

littlegoatgirl said:


> Okay, good Idea! Thanks so much!
> 
> Also, what does IIRC mean...? I feel stupid :doh:


If I remember correctly. Don't worry, I felt the same way when I first saw that too


----------



## Emzi00

Skyla and her spelling errors   :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Skyla and her spelling errors   :hug:


 it's my iPod not me! I just don't catch them till I'm reading my 'likes' at the end of the day :laugh:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Ok... Now I understand. PS: Punctuation is a great thing! LOL  :snowlaugh:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Axykatt said:


> Lolz but I wanted to share!
> 
> I'm married with three kids, one of whom is only 7months old, it's a big deal both to get tipsy, and to make out.


Um are you ok? Need a pitcher or water or something?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Ok... Now I understand. PS: Punctuation is a great thing! LOL  :snowlaugh:


:roll: I don't do punctuation! I'm a rebel! :shades:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

I missed trying to be the first to post on page 800!  We're already on 803!


----------



## Emzi00

Axykatt said:


> Lolz but I wanted to share!
> 
> I'm married with three kids, one of whom is only 7months old, it's a big deal both to get tipsy, and to make out.


Drink a lot of water, it'll help with the hangover


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> :roll: I don't do punctuation! I'm a rebel! :shades:


I got apostrophes and exclamation marks! Wohoo! LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Drink a lot of water, it'll help with the hangover


And how would you know that young lady!? :laugh:


----------



## Axykatt

Scottyhorse said:


> Um are you ok? Need a pitcher or water or something?


 It's ok, I'm cooooool. 

It possibly says something about my life that I popped onto the goat forum to brag about making out with my husband....:crazy::laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> I got apostrophes and exclamation marks! Wohoo! LOL


ROFL! I got exclamation points down  hehe! And apostrophes my iPod adds cause I'm lazy  lol!


----------



## Axykatt

Emzi00 said:


> Drink a lot of water, it'll help with the hangover


I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> And how would you know that young lady!? :laugh:


Watched some show on TV one time, I was really bored.. and I'm never going to drink so


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Watched some show on TV one time, I was really bored.. and I'm never going to drink so


lol! I was just playin with ya 

Same here! It smells soo nasty!  makes me queasy when I smell it!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> lol! I was just playin with ya
> 
> Same here! It smells soo nasty!  makes me queasy when I smell it!


Agreed!


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> lol! I was just playin with ya
> 
> Same here! It smells soo nasty!  makes me queasy when I smell it!


I can't stand it when my mom takes me shopping and I have to go down the aisle with all the alcohol


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> ROFL! I got exclamation points down  hehe! And apostrophes my iPod adds cause I'm lazy  lol!


Curse you spell check! LOL Lucky!

PS: How do you do in school; mainly english, spelling, and grammar? LOL


----------



## Emzi00

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Curse you spell check! LOL Lucky!
> 
> PS: How do you do in school; mainly english, spelling, and grammar? LOL


Psst.. she's homeschooled..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> I can't stand it when my mom takes me shopping and I have to go down the aisle with all the alcohol


 icky! 
I hate the smell of wine too


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Psst.. she's homeschooled..


Was, my friend, was  hehe! I graduated in June


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Curse you spell check! LOL Lucky! PS: How do you do in school; mainly english, spelling, and grammar? LOL


Haha!

I did fairly well thank you very much!  But I'm lazy so don't pay attention to it when I'm chatting here  :lol:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Emzi00 said:


> Psst.. she's homeschooled..


I'm home-schooled and I still have english! As a matter of fact english is my favorite subject.

IMO, question still stands. LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> I'm home-schooled and I still have english! As a matter of fact english is my favorite subject. IMO, question still stands. LOL


I answered it  
I hate/ed English... This why I don't pay attention to it much


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Haha!
> 
> I did fairly well thank you very much!  But I'm lazy so don't pay attention to it when I'm chatting here  :lol:


Ok... Because on here you make up for it with smiley faces! LOL

FYI: I tried to post all the smiley faces, but you are limited to 25!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I answered it
> I hate/ed English... This why I don't pay attention to it much


I know... I just take to long typing messages! LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Ok... Because on here you make up for it with smiley faces! LOL FYI: I tried to post all the smiley faces, but you are limited to 25!


Haha! Yes, yes I do!  I love the smileys! 

What?!? Not cool man, not cool!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> I know... I just take to long typing messages! LOL


Lol! :laugh:


----------



## Scottyhorse

I appreciate good spelling and grammar. One of the harder subjects for me, though I still have an A.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Guys, Mr. Youknowwho is coming over in 3 days!!  I'm kinda nervous!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> I appreciate good spelling and grammar. One of the harder subjects for me, though I still have an A.


I hate all the stupid rules that don't make seance! And I STINK at spelling lol! Mostly all the simple words are the ones I get wrong over and over :roll: :lol:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Guys, Mr. Youknowwho is coming over in 3 days!!  I'm kinda nervous!


Actually I don't know who "Youknowwho" is; please tell (in great detail, but not to long)?!?! LOL


----------



## Scottyhorse

The guy she is head over heels for!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I hate all the stupid rules that don't make seance! And I STINK at spelling lol! Mostly all the simple words are the ones I get wrong over and over :roll: :lol:


Seance? LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> The guy she is head over heels for!


*blushes* yes.. That would be 'Youknowwho' I just don't like to say his name on here  
But he goes to my church and plays the drums and is cute *giggles* and I really really like him


----------



## Scottyhorse

This grain mix sounds nice. Though I would take out the alfalfa pellets, since we feed alfalfa hay. 

50 pounds barley
50 pounds oats
25 pounds alfalfa pellets
4 pound of boss
8 pounds, 3 ounces of beet pulp

I would also take out the BOSS because I use Sunflower oil as a replacement.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Scottyhorse said:


> The guy she is head over heels for!


I know... I'm just joking! 

PS: I don't have one; therefore I'm worry free! Kinda! LOL


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> *blushes* yes.. That would be 'Youknowwho' I just don't like to say his name on here
> But he goes to my church and plays the drums and is cute *giggles* and I really really like him


:roll: Oh Skyla.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Seance? LOL


That would be my spell check :roll: it's a blessing and a curse  :roll:


----------



## NubianFan

Axykatt said:


> Lolz but I wanted to share!
> 
> I'm married with three kids, one of whom is only 7months old, it's a big deal both to get tipsy, and to make out.


Hey if one is only 7 months old it isn't THAT big of a deal to get tipsy and make out...


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> I know... I'm just joking!
> 
> PS: I don't have one; therefore I'm worry free! Kinda! LOL


Have one what? A 'Ms youknowho'?


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Scottyhorse said:


> This grain mix sounds nice. Though I would take out the alfalfa pellets, since we feed alfalfa hay.
> 
> 50 pounds barley
> 50 pounds oats
> 25 pounds alfalfa pellets
> 4 pound of boss
> 8 pounds, 3 ounces of beet pulp
> 
> I would also take out the BOSS because I use Sunflower oil as a replacement.


What?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> :roll: Oh Skyla.


Hehe!  
Oh darn I'm blushing a lot right now! (Doesn't take much lol!)


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

That is a lot of beet pulp! IMO


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> Have one what? A 'Ms youknowho'?


Was gonna ask that same thing! :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> What?


Sydney is forever working on a prefect feeding program for her herd 

And this is a mixture she found  wouldn't be fed all at once


----------



## NubianFan

Axykatt said:


> I just bought a bottle of Apple Pucker, a can of whipped cream, and a jar of maraschino cherries. Then I played a drinking game with my husband that involved making out on the family room couch.
> 
> Now he's sleeping, I'm drunk, and my teenager thinks we are both gross and insane.


 Yeah but wasn't it fun convincing your teenager of that and BONUS! You embarrassed your teenager... isn't that every mom's job?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> What?


What, what?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> That is a lot of beet pulp! IMO


Mine get about a cup twice a day when milking.. That isn't a whole lot when it mixed with all that other stuff too


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Scottyhorse said:


> Have one what? A 'Ms youknowho'?


Woops... Precisely (Ms.)!!! LOL


----------



## NubianFan

Skyla I first read Mr. Youknowho as a Japanese name... I was thinking what? is one of her neighbors Japanese or something.... forgive me I am nuts...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No one at all?! Come on! There's gotta be someone that gives you butterflies, or make your heart beat a little faster! Or does that only happen to us gals?! :laugh:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Mine get about a cup twice a day when milking.. That isn't a whole lot when it mixed with all that other stuff too


Mine get fat even without beet pulp! LOL I don't feed it unless we have nothing else! I'm not saying it isn't good, but it isn't my first feed choice.


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Sydney is forever working on a prefect feeding program for her herd


Yes I am!  I think I will try this one out though, seems good! Anyone know how much protein the beet pulp has?


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> No one at all?! Come on! There's gotta be someone that gives you butterflies, or make your heart beat a little faster! Or does that only happen to us gals?! :laugh:


 Trust me, boys are NOT the only one who this happens too! :roll:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Skyla I first read Mr. Youknowho as a Japanese name... I was thinking what? is one of her neighbors Japanese or something.... forgive me I am nuts...


:ROFL: haha!! Oh Leslie! That is awesome! Haha!

My youth group is coming over.. And D**** is too.. We are having a little camp fire and chillie fest/potluck  I can't wait! But, I'm a little nervous too.. I don't want to blow anything! But I don't know if there is 'anything' *sigh*


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> No one at all?! Come on! There's gotta be someone that gives you butterflies, or make your heart beat a little faster! Or does that only happen to us gals?! :laugh:


I have friends! Not ....friends (get what I'm saying).

Also, I'm not going to answer the second question!  LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> Yes I am!  I think I will try this one out though, seems good! Anyone know how much protein the beet pulp has?


Hmm.. I can't remember off the top of my head... Let me see if I can find anything on a search.. My feed tags are all in the barn and I am not going out there right now! Lol!


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> :ROFL: haha!! Oh Leslie! That is awesome! Haha!
> 
> My youth group is coming over.. And D**** is too.. We are having a little camp fire and chillie fest/potluck  I can't wait! But, I'm a little nervous too.. I don't want to blow anything! But I don't know if there is 'anything' *sigh*


 Can't you just ask him out already??


----------



## goathiker

About 7%


----------



## NubianFan

I am jealous, I have had to settle for long distance bonding lately... 
Just have fun, guys like to see girls have fun, it makes them think you are a fun person to be around. 
And with an event like that how can you not have fun??


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> I have friends! Not ....friends (get what I'm saying).
> 
> Also, I'm not going to answer the second question!  LOL


Haha! :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Mine get fat even without beet pulp! LOL I don't feed it unless we have nothing else! I'm not saying it isn't good, but it isn't my first feed choice.


It helps keep weight on my milkers and helps with milk production  so I feed it while milking.. But the jr does and dry does don't get any, and no one gets any in the winter! I would have walking puff balls! :laugh:


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> About 7%


Thank you


----------



## NubianFan

y'all it is nearly 9 o stinking clock and I still am not DONE with this assignment!!!!! ARGHHHHHH


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Scottyhorse said:


> If I remember correctly. Don't worry, I felt the same way when I first saw that too


Ohhhh haha okay yeah, you remembered correctly!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> Can't you just ask him out already??


No! 
I want to get to know him better and just be good friends for a while first... I want to be sure the feeling is the same for both of us too..


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Drink a lot of water, it'll help with the hangover


It scares me that you know that


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> It helps keep weight on my milkers and helps with milk production  so I feed it while milking.. But the jr does and dry does don't get any, and no one gets any in the winter! I would have walking puff balls! :laugh:


Oh yah... I was talking about my boers getting that! I understand on dairy, but my goats do nothing at all (their meat goats)! LOL

PS: I looked in my smiley face page and I can't find the "rofl" face? Anyone know where he went?


----------



## NubianFan

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> No!
> be good friends for a while first...


 Best thing!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> I am jealous, I have had to settle for long distance bonding lately... Just have fun, guys like to see girls have fun, it makes them think you are a fun person to be around. And with an event like that how can you not have fun??


Hey.. No worries... I can barely talk when he's with me! Lol! We just kinda stand there in silence... It's wonderful.. :roll: at least it's not an awkward silence!

Ok, I'll have fun  hehe!


----------



## NubianFan

Well that isn't like me and my crush when we are around each other we give each other 9 kinds of heck. We constantly pick on each other and verbally spar.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Best thing!!!


I agree  that is something I have always wanted.. I never want to rush into a relationship... I want it to be right the whole way through... (To the best of my advantage anyway lol)


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hmm, that mix only has 12% protein, without the sunflower oil. I could always add a handful of split peas too. I guess I will feed them the oats and SO right now, then add the barley when I can and go from there.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

I'm off to bed... Goodnight!

Patrick


----------



## NubianFan

Night Patrick Dream about boers that are bigger than Pygmies


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Well that isn't like me and my crush when we are around each other we give each other 9 kinds of heck. We constantly pick on each other and verbally spar.


Oh, we talk a lot.. But neither of us are the type to really start a conversation.. And the two of us kinda 'gang up' on some of the others and tease them and stuff lol!

And he is so great with the kids! Poor guy gets mobbed by my sister and brother! They love him! And he is so great with them! Makes me smile


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Night Patrick Dream about boers that are bigger than Pygmies


:laugh:

Night Patrick  sorry to bore you with all our girl talk!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> *blushes* yes.. That would be 'Youknowwho' I just don't like to say his name on here
> But he goes to my church and plays the drums and is cute *giggles* and I really really like him


 pretty accurate...  So I call my sister today and some guy answers and he's like "Hello, Jenny's phone" and I'm like "uh... This is her sister... Can I talk to her???" And he just laughs and gives the phone to my sister. So later I text my sister and turns out she likes him so... Ya never know!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

lol! Too funny! 
Your lucky your sister tells you these things! Mine find out on their own some how (she claims she saw me giving him 'googley eyes' :roll: and then she goes and tells them I like them and asks if the like me.. It's wonderful :roll:


----------



## NubianFan

It might be wonderful and you don't even know it yet


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That is true.. But I was SOOO embarrassed! Oye!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Oh haha I've been on both sides! I used to be that way, but now that she's at college and all homesick, I use that to my advantage that she'll tell me  and I'm older now, so we swap crush stories haha


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's true  my sister will be 11 next month.. So she's still young and likes to get me going


----------



## NubianFan

yeah but on your wedding day you might have to thank her for getting you there whether it be with this guy or another one...you just never know.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> That's true  my sister will be 11 next month.. So she's still young and likes to get me going


Yeah, I remember those days :lol:

Night y'all, I hate technology...

Jkjk because without technology I wouldn't have y'all  But I'm frustrated with technolojy

EDIT: did I really just spell that with a j? Wow I really must be tired... :ROFL: G'night guys


----------



## Texaslass

Meanwhile in Texas..... I killed a rat snake with my bare hands today!!!! Lol, no JK, I used a machete. 
But it was in the milking stall!  second time I've seen the vile thing; I'm super glad it's dead now, because I would've been too scared to go out there after a while....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That is very true... 


My dad says I should tell him I like him... I'm too chicken to do that right now... But I do wanna hang out and stuff with our friends together... But he doesn't really hang out with them much when we do youth group stuff.. He is with his dad mostly.. I don't want to make it real obvious to the group right now.. One of the guys like me.. (I've been trying to nicely drop a hint for him to get lost for like 5 years now and it's just getting worse!) but I don't want to break his heart  so I want to wait to make it plain and out in the open lol!


----------



## Texaslass

littlegoatgirl said:


> Yeah, I remember those days :lol:
> 
> Night y'all, I hate technology


Agreed!! I hate it too!
Good night Sarah!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Yeah, I remember those days :lol: Night y'all, I hate technology


Lol!!

Night :wave:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> Meanwhile in Texas..... I killed a rat snake with my bare hands today!!!! Lol, no JK, I used a machete.  But it was in the milking stall!  second time I've seen the vile thing; I'm super glad it's dead now, because I would've been too scared to go out there after a while....


Eww! I hate snakes!!


----------



## NubianFan

Texaslass said:


> Meanwhile in Texas..... I killed a rat snake with my bare hands today!!!! Lol, no JK, I used a machete.
> But it was in the milking stall!  second time I've seen the vile thing; I'm super glad it's dead now, because I would've been too scared to go out there after a while....


 Knife throwing, Machete toting mama,.... you are just trying to toughen up your image now aren't you?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Where'd y'all go?!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Knife throwing, Machete toting mama,.... you are just trying to toughen up your image now aren't you?


:lol:


----------



## goathiker

Watching Monsters University...


----------



## NubianFan

:ROFL::shades:


----------



## Emzi00

A machete?? :slapfloor: I love those things! :lol:

And now that I'm caught up, I'm off to sleepytown! :wave:


----------



## Texaslass

NubianFan said:


> Knife throwing, Machete toting mama,.... you are just trying to toughen up your image now aren't you?


I had a feeling you might have something to say to that. :roll: :lol:

Lol, no! My brother left his out there for us after I saw the snake the first time a few days ago.  
And I don't actually hardly ever throw knives,  I just have a couple, but I really do want to learn how to throw them accurately one day.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

NubianFan said:


> Knife throwing, Machete toting mama,.... you are just trying to toughen up your image now aren't you?


Yeah, she doesn't like being called an Amish person by Lacie :lol:

Night for real guys!!


----------



## Texaslass

I think I somehow accidentally disabled the smilies a second ago.  oops!


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Sarah and Emma


----------



## littlegoatgirl

that stinks


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> A machete?? :slapfloor: I love those things! :lol: And now that I'm caught up, I'm off to sleepytown! :wave:


Lol!

Awe! Night Emma  :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> I think I somehow accidentally disabled the smilies a second ago.  oops!


Lol! I did that by mistake once! Fixed that real quick! :laugh:


----------



## NubianFan

I seriously think you could find a Mainecoon kitty or a cross at least at the shelter... I see them every time I go to our shelter


----------



## Texaslass

littlegoatgirl said:


> Yeah, she doesn't like being called an Amish person by Lacie :lol:
> 
> Night for real guys!!


Well, it was just kind of weird; I mean, I've met a few, and they are just sooo, the way they are, you know, and I'm sooo not Amish! LOL!
They don't even use electricity, so how could I be Amish and be on here?  :shrug:
And Mennonites don't watch movies, so I was obviously neither!


----------



## Emzi00

goathiker said:


> G'Night Sarah and Emma


You mean double trouble?   :lol:
Night Jill


----------



## Texaslass

I'm sure I could, Leslie. I just don't want to rush it, you know? I'm going to look around, find out what shelters we even have around here (cause I have no clue, I never go anywhere, lol), do a bunch of research on whatever breed I pick (though I'm really really liking maine ***** right now), find out where they're mostly available, etc, etc...
I saw several on Craigslist even, though I'd prefer a shelter, don't want to deal with weird cat owners.


----------



## NubianFan

no I think it is good for you to take your time and look around and find the right kitty


----------



## NubianFan

Okay so weird question for everyone.
Ready? 
Are you sure?
You know how you can pop your knuckles and various other joints?
Can anyone else besides me pop their foot? not their toes, up in your foot?
Just curious...


----------



## Texaslass

I think my muscles are seizing up from the way I've been sitting, I'm going to bed, good night guys. :grouphug:

Sorry I kinda forgot to ask how you're feeling, Leslie!  I hope you're all better now! :hug:


----------



## Texaslass

NubianFan said:


> Okay so weird question for everyone.
> Ready?
> Are you sure?
> You know how you can pop your knuckles and various other joints?
> Can anyone else besides me pop their foot? not their toes, up in your foot?
> Just curious...


I can!! *raises hand* Me, me!! :lol: though I've always though it was a really weird ability.... :slapfloor:


----------



## NubianFan

I feel better, but still have some pain and have been much more tired than usual.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Like your ankle?? I can do that sometimes....


----------



## Texaslass

My feet also randomly pop all the time when I walk, or exercise, or basically move in a any way... My mom's do it too, and I used to make fun of her....then I got older and now mine do it too!  So weird! :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Okay, I'm really gone this time, I'm parched and stiff from sitting so long in one position.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

My whole body pops and snaps at random times :laugh:

Night Sarah


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha!! Ok, not sure how many of you know about Veggie Tales.. But I grew up watching it and I still love them!  well.. I was on YouTube and found the new Veggie Tales movie has a song by owl city and Toby Mac! LOL! What a combo! It's pretty catchy though!


----------



## NubianFan

I love veggie tales


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> I love veggie tales


 Yay!!  :stars: I love them! I'm keeping all my old movies so my kids can watch them some day!


----------



## NubianFan

My daughter and I still watch them
I love silly songs with Larry


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Me too! I am forever watching silly songs with Larry on YouTube! Lol! My little sister thinks I'm nuts cause I know most of them by heart with the music! LOL!

Me and David's dad always joke about them lol! And we will say something and be like 'veggie tales!' And start singing the song or quote something from them lol!


----------



## NubianFan

LOL I love you haaaaiiiirrrr brush....


----------



## NubianFan

well I better call it a night, Goodnight Skyla and any lurkers out there


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! One of my favorites  hehe!

Night Leslie  I'm headed to bed too..


----------



## Scottyhorse

Here is a picture of our shelter kitty. He loves to play with my puppy  His name is Harry. We got him for $50 I think. Nuetered, shots, tattooed, etc.


----------



## nchen7

morning! i'm back from weekend away, and looks like this thread has blown up while I was gone! how's everyone? having a good week so far?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Morning! Glad your back!


----------



## nchen7

thanks!

so went to the goat show. it was informative, and the goaties are so pretty! i got annoyed b/c it took way too long (the program said it would be like 3 hrs, but i think it ended up being all day...), and there were ppl walking by, making lots of noise, so it was hard to me to hear the judge. i was able to pick the winners....had a tougher time placing the other goats.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Oh fun! I like to place the goats in my head too  

Glad you're back!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So do I  helps me learn  and learn what judges are looking for what..


----------



## nchen7

I know! but I couldn't HEAR!!! or see. so it was hard to see what they were talking about.

it's the biggest agriculture fair in the country. over 10 days, about 300,000 people come to it. and since it was a weekend day, there were TONS of children around, shrieking and running around which makes it hard to hear the judge!! there was also a cow milking demo nearby, with really loud moo-ing cows. next one I go to, I want it to be smaller so I can see and hear!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well that's annoying! 

Headed out for work.. Will talk to y'all in 7hrs :sigh:  I hate long shifts!


----------



## nchen7

happy working Skyla.


----------



## Emzi00

4h meeting tonight.. fun stuff... yay...


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Fun stuff! LOL

How long do your meetings take?


----------



## Emzi00

Almost two hours..


----------



## Scottyhorse

What's wrong with 4-H meetings? 

Lost and Found is reserved to me! Yay!  :clap:
She's probably going to be my early Christmas present. Great Christmas present I'll say!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

In that case I can see the sarcasm! LOL 

I like the Christmas present! Looks nice!


----------



## Scottyhorse

I am excited... Hopefully we do end up getting her... Her pedigree looks great too. 

Sire: Valley View VVBG Alibi's Pine Cone (spotted buck)
Dam: Leaning Tree T. Heart Throb (by 2DOX Tarz-N-Pipes US Elite Ennobled Ch X AABG NBD Heart Breaker R32 US Ennobled Ch)


----------



## Emzi00

Nice goat, for a boer


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

I wish I could get some spotted goats! They look very cool!


----------



## Emzi00

I want a cou noir, they're SO cool! But there aren't to many of them :sigh:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> Nice goat, for a boer


LOL! Nigerians are definitely where my heart is, but who can resist those Boer faces?


----------



## fishin816

900, 900, 900 keep it coming guys!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> I want a cou noir, they're SO cool! But there aren't to many of them :sigh:


Yeah, the 'cou' colors are definitely very beautiful.


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> Yeah, the 'cou' colors are definitely very beautiful.


I think so too.
I like the cou noirs best, the others are kinda blah..


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Is this a cou noir? http://www.alpinesinternationalclub.com/Images/cou_noir_bg.jpg


----------



## Emzi00

Yes that's a cou noir.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Pretty cool (for a dairy goat)!


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh: I see what you did there   I love my dairy goats 
My doe is a dark two tone chamoisee, she's cool 

I like the doe in your avatar


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

How many on here are going deer hunting this fall? I am going for my first time! I have goon turkey hunting before, but deer hunting will be a first for me! I'm exited! :clap:


----------



## Emzi00

I'm going deer hunting! I hope I get one this year, I love venison!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Emzi00 said:


> :laugh: I see what you did there   I love my dairy goats
> My doe is a dark two tone chamoisee, she's cool
> 
> I like the doe in your avatar


I wish she would grow bigger. 

ADG from birth to 5 months was about 0.3!  

She is super spoiled though!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

What do you do with the majority of the meat? I.E: Ground, roast, steaks, etc.


----------



## Emzi00

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> I wish she would grow bigger.
> 
> ADG from birth to 5 months was about 0.3!
> 
> She is super spoiled though!


What have you been feeding her? Has she been dewormed?


----------



## Emzi00

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> What do you do with the majority of the meat? I.E: Ground, roast, steaks, etc.


I still have to decide yet! I don't know if I'll get one, didn't get one last year(that was my first year) But, I would like to have some ground up :yum:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

She is super healthy, dewormed regularly, and gets 16% grain mixed with 17% alfalfa pellets (and loose mineral)!

All of her relatives grow very slowly as well! I am just accepting that it's most likely genetics.


----------



## Emzi00

Okay :thumbup:
I think she's very pretty, so lovely!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Thanks... I got side tracked. I'm back now! LOL


----------



## emilieanne

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> How many on here are going deer hunting this fall? I am going for my first time! I have goon turkey hunting before, but deer hunting will be a first for me! I'm exited! :clap:


I'm goin, hopefully! 
I always go but I dunno. 
Good luck  
It's so much fun!

This is my 109 lb doe from last year


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

emilieanne said:


> I'm goin, hopefully!
> I always go but I dunno.
> Good luck
> It's so much fun!
> 
> This is my 109 lb doe from last year
> 
> View attachment 44398


Too straight in the pasterns! LOL   

Very cool... I've got my fingers crossed! We'll see! :rainbow: (Just found that smiley face) LOL


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Ok... I really like the rainbow smiley face! I included them in my signature! How do I get that smiley face on my right side smiley face bar?


----------



## NubianFan

Hey everyone!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Hello :rainbow:


----------



## NubianFan

How is everyone today?


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Tired :ZZZ: & obsessed with this new found smiley face!! :rainbow:


----------



## Scottyhorse

LOL Patrick!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

This is really strange... Skyla isn't here? LOL


----------



## Texaslass

Wanting my kitty.....


----------



## Texaslass

Skyla's working tonight.


----------



## NubianFan

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Tired :ZZZ: & obsessed with this new found smiley face!! :rainbow:


 I noticed you seemed a little taken with that smiley face... :hammer:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Texaslass said:


> Skyla's working tonight.


Ah... That explains it! :rainbow:


----------



## NubianFan

I want a Beagle


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

NubianFan said:


> I noticed you seemed a little taken with that smiley face... :hammer:


You bet ya'!

Check out "MCR Tsunami"! How can one goat be soo wide!  Also, does the last buck not look like a statue! LOL :rainbow:

Link to the page: http://www.hardcharginboers.com/StudBucks.html


----------



## NubianFan

I want this one but look at the price! http://littlerock.craigslist.org/for/4164833560.html
oops it is the one with the solid black back not he broken black back


----------



## NubianFan

Tsunami is really a nice boer buck... I know this sounds weird but I love his butt...


----------



## Axykatt

NubianFan said:


> Yeah but wasn't it fun convincing your teenager of that and BONUS! You embarrassed your teenager... isn't that every mom's job?


Well, tormenting my son is definitely icing... 

Since my little Amélie is 7 months old, her daddy can tell you it's been 15 months since I got tipsy or made out with him. Morning sickness hit hard and lasted until I was huge and uncomfortable, and since she was born I've been a milk factory. I'm usually happy on the days I can grab a shower and a clean t-shirt! :hammer:

Somehow, smelling like rotten milk while a tiny human leaks poop on me and rubs puke in my hair has not made me feel romantic...hlala::lovey:


----------



## Scottyhorse

You are too funny :ROFL:


----------



## NubianFan

Axykatt said:


> Well, tormenting my son is definitely icing...
> LOL
> 
> Somehow, smelling like rotten milk while a tiny human leaks poop on me and rubs puke in my hair has not made me feel romantic...hlala::lovey:


I Can't imagine why??? :ROFL:


----------



## goathiker

Ahh, the realities of motherhood.


----------



## Scottyhorse

:lol:


----------



## NubianFan

I'm glad mine is 12


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Yes that's a cou noir.


Too much white


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> How many on here are going deer hunting this fall? I am going for my first time! I have goon turkey hunting before, but deer hunting will be a first for me! I'm exited! :clap:


My dad is deer hunting  hasn't gotten anything yet though


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> Skyla's working tonight.


Sadly yes I was  I keep reminding my self I have three days off after tomorrow! Lol!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hey Skyla


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hiya Sydney  :wave:


----------



## goathiker

NubianFan said:


> I'm glad mine is 12


My youngest is 23


----------



## NubianFan

goathiker said:


> My youngest is 23


 You win because I still have to get through teen years....


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> My dad is deer hunting  hasn't gotten anything yet though


Rifle or archery? I don't know the laws in your area, but rifle/shotgun starts this Saturday for me!!! :rainbow: Yaah!!


----------



## goathiker

I enjoyed my teens for the most part...They aren't as scary as people tell you.


----------



## NubianFan

I hope not! And she is generally a good kid, so hopefully it will be ok


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Rifle or archery? I don't know the laws in your area, but rifle/shotgun starts this Saturday for me!!! :rainbow: Yaah!!


He's doing bow.. But around here bow goes all through rifle season too... So that's good  he may get a rifle tag too.. But he isn't sure yet..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok.. Gonna go find food! Brb!


----------



## NubianFan

There is a goat sale Saturday, should I go? Or forget it?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Of course you should go


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> He's doing bow.. But around here bow goes all through rifle season too... So that's good  he may get a rifle tag too.. But he isn't sure yet..


Here too!


----------



## NubianFan

Scottyhorse said:


> Of course you should go


 Well the thing is, it is a pretty questionable sale... Like I would have to wear shoes I could disinfect before going home to my girls and I would be very, very wary of buying a goat there.


----------



## goathiker

Deer seasons are all done over here. We didn't hunt this year, just didn't have the time and money...Next year.


----------



## ksalvagno

I would skip going then. Those are the sales I'd be too tempted to "rescue" one or two.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ksalvagno said:


> I would skip going then. Those are the sales I'd be too tempted to "rescue" one or two.


I agree.. Sales scare me anyway lol!


----------



## NubianFan

ksalvagno said:


> I would skip going then. Those are the sales I'd be too tempted to "rescue" one or two.


 I don't think I would buy... It would have to be like a Nubian buck that was perfect for me or an awesome doe in milk and even then I would be wondering what they might have. I would like to see the sale kind of, but then again I have a lot of homework this weekend too. 
But I totally get what you are saying which also gives me pause about going.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

I can not keep up with the pace of auctions! I tried to figure out the price per pound on a lamb once and couldn't finish before it was already sold! LOL  :rainbow:


----------



## NubianFan

I like to go to horse auctions. Sometimes you see some really good deals. I saw a nice gaited young gelding that was fairly calm when rode in that scary auction ring got for $125. If I had needed a horse then I would have bought him. That is so cheap for a good broke gaited horse.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Coming from the horse world.. And knowing how some of them are.. It wouldn't surprise me if that gelding was drugged... Get their 'problem' off their hands quick like...
That's JMO...


----------



## nchen7

wow...didn't know they drug animals to sell them.....ppl can be so deceiving!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nchen7 said:


> wow...didn't know they drug animals to sell them.....ppl can be so deceiving!


Yep... You get them home, then a sudden turn... Happened to someone I know.. The bought a young stud colt for BIG money, and had him shipped in from another state aways away, and he was the sweetest thing when he got there! By the next day he was a monster!! They had to have him gelded he was so bad... Don't know how he turned out after gelding him...


----------



## goathiker

Yep, people do all kinds of stuff. There's also this neat paste you can fill their hooves with to hide lameness.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> Yep, people do all kinds of stuff. There's also this neat paste you can fill their hooves with to hide lameness.


Lol Jill! Neat paste stuff :laugh: 
Just causes more harm in the long run.. Obviously not that these people care :roll:


----------



## Scottyhorse

People drug other peoples goats at shows too so that their goats can win. Or break legs, etc.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That is one reason why I am not a big fan of more then one day shows... And when I'm at longer ones, either me or someone I know and TRUST is with my goats at all times!


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> That is one reason why I am not a big fan of more then one day shows... And when I'm at longer ones, either me or someone I know and TRUST is with my goats at all times!


Same here... Not being with my goats at night and in the early morning scares me... But nothing I can do about it really


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> Same here... Not being with my goats at night and in the early morning scares me... But nothing I can do about it really


Sleep in the pen next to them or in with them?! :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Awe  my little brother made this for me


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Scottyhorse said:


> People drug other peoples goats at shows too so that their goats can win. Or break legs, etc.


Really!?!?

What would have to go through someones mind to do something like that?  

Is this something that would happen at nationals or even state level? I have only gone to local county fairs and a show that takes 4-H exhibitors from the NE part of MN, but I can't imagine anyone doing that here!?!?

I don't even care that much about the class divisions, because I know someone will have a better goat than I do. I really just show for the showmanship area.

That is super sad!


----------



## NubianFan

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Coming from the horse world.. And knowing how some of them are.. It wouldn't surprise me if that gelding was drugged... Get their 'problem' off their hands quick like...
> That's JMO...


That is true it happens a lot, but I don't think that was the case here, he was appropriately nervous but not over the top nervous. And it was when the horse market bottomed out so all horses were selling way cheaper than normal. But he was just a gem in the rough I think. He was young, but I had seen him in the pen before the auction, he was just a plain brown color and was somewhat thin and he wasn't registered so he just didn't bring much.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Really!?!? What would have to go through someones mind to do something like that?   Is this something that would happen at nationals or even state level? I have only gone to local county fairs and a show that takes 4-H exhibitors from the NE part of MN, but I can't imagine anyone doing that here!?!? I don't even care that much about the class divisions, because I know someone will have a better goat than I do. I really just show for the showmanship area. That is super sad!


I'm sure all over... Never shown at a national level... And most of the shows around here are only one day.. And the fairs you mostly have to worry about the public.. I have just heard stories form others (not in my area) and I am a worry wart 

But your right.. It is sad...


----------



## NubianFan

okay I am going to try to go watch something on Netflix, I dunno whether to watch a murder mystery, a suspense drama, a comedy, or a romance....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> That is true it happens a lot, but I don't think that was the case here, he was appropriately nervous but not over the top nervous. And it was when the horse market bottomed out so all horses were selling way cheaper than normal. But he was just a gem in the rough I think. He was young, but I had seen him in the pen before the auction, he was just a plain brown color and was somewhat thin and he wasn't registered so he just didn't bring much.


Oh I wasn't saying he was.. Didn't mean to come off that way... I'm just super cautious cause I know how the horse world is


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> okay I am going to try to go watch something on Netflix, I dunno whether to watch a murder mystery, a suspense drama, a comedy, or a romance....


Oh a comedy romance  lol! Or a comedy  hehe!


----------



## NubianFan

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Oh I wasn't saying he was.. Didn't mean to come off that way... I'm just super cautious cause I know how the horse world is


Oh trust me I know... it pays to take the buyer beware attitude


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

NubianFan said:


> okay I am going to try to go watch something on Netflix, I dunno whether to watch a murder mystery, a suspense drama, a comedy, or a romance....


Definitely a murder mystery... Can't go wrong there! LOL    

Also, I've always joked about sleeping in the pen with my animals, but now I just might have to if I go anywhere else!!!!  

This is the world we live in! One where people have the sense of mind to physically harm someones goat to win the show!?!?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Oh trust me I know... it pays to take the buyer beware attitude


Yep..


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Sleep in the pen next to them or in with them?! :laugh:


:laugh: I don't know. Everyone seems nice and helpful at the fairs so I'm not _too_ concerned, but it still is in the bad of my head.


----------



## NubianFan

:slapfloor::ROFL::dazed::dazed:Only you guys would get this but I tried to type www.netflix.com into my address bar I typed www.n forgot what I was doing and typed www.nubian.com LOL it is an addiction...:angelgoat:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> :slapfloor::ROFL::dazed::dazed:Only you guys would get this but I tried to type www.netflix.com into my address bar I typed www.n forgot what I was doing and typed www.nubian.com LOL it is an addiction...:angelgoat:


ROFL!! Oh yes I get that :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> :laugh: I don't know. Everyone seems nice and helpful at the fairs so I'm not too concerned, but it still is in the bad of my head.


Yah the same here


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yum! :yum:


----------



## goathiker

We'll just have to show in some of the same shows Sidney. Then we can pen next to each other and watch each others animals. I'll be sleeping there anyway.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Laffy Taffy... Yes! Banana Laffy Taffy... Yes & No!

IMO Banana is the bottom of the barrel for Laffy Taffy. Just IMO  

My favorite smiley face: :rainbow:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Is it ok if I post a craigslist ad (not my own) on here for you guys to judge the animals?  :shrug:


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> We'll just have to show in some of the same shows Sidney. Then we can pen next to each other and watch each others animals. I'll be sleeping there anyway.


Sounds good


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Is it ok if I post a craigslist ad (not my own) on here for you guys to judge the animals?  :shrug:


Yah I believe so..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Laffy Taffy... Yes! Banana Laffy Taffy... Yes & No! IMO Banana is the bottom of the barrel for Laffy Taffy. Just IMO   My favorite smiley face: :rainbow:


I don't really like laffy taffy but when I do it's banana all the way!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Really!?!?
> 
> What would have to go through someones mind to do something like that?
> 
> Is this something that would happen at nationals or even state level? I have only gone to local county fairs and a show that takes 4-H exhibitors from the NE part of MN, but I can't imagine anyone doing that here!?!?
> 
> I don't even care that much about the class divisions, because I know someone will have a better goat than I do. I really just show for the showmanship area.
> 
> That is super sad!


One of my show does was pepper spayed in the rear end at a show. Couldn't get anywhere near her after that, and since the judge couldn't get her hand on her, she didn't place.
The doe was given to us as a baby, she was about two pounds at birth, the year we took her to the show, her breeders were there, they didn't seem thrilled that that doeling they thought would die, actually did nothing but thrive. She would have won, which is why someone did that to her, so they would win, and not her.

People will do anything they can to win against you, because that means other people think they are better, and they get more business. It all boils down to money.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Alright here it is: http://stcloud.craigslist.org/grd/4176297484.html

The description tells it all, but here is the short version: 6th picture (doe on the left and the doe on the right), they also can be bred to the buck in the last picture. The other pics are of them, but I'm not 100% which ones are the two he is selling?  :shrug:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> One of my show does was pepper spayed in the rear end at a show. Couldn't get anywhere near her after that, and since the judge couldn't get her hand on her, she didn't place.
> The doe was given to us as a baby, she was about two pounds at birth, the year we took her to the show, her breeders were there, they didn't seem thrilled that that doeling they thought would die, actually did nothing but thrive. She would have won, which is why someone did that to her, so they would win, and not her.
> 
> People will do anything they can to win against you, because that means other people think they are better, and they get more business. It all boils down to money.


That is incredibly sick!!! I'm sorry for your doe!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I think they are cute  lol! I know nothing about meat goats


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I think they are cute  lol! I know nothing about meat goats


All I know is that they are a far cry better growth wise than mine! LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol! 
I
Think you should but them  :laugh:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

They look like they're put together nicely, could use some more size but they look nice.
I think the doeling with the darker head looks better.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emma is stalking me again!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, Skyla, your avatar pics are different on your post before last, and your last post :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

My bedroom is officially a cave now... I turned the heater on last night....and the circuit at the box blew, and now there is NO power whatsoever going to my room, now the circuit needs replaced... :hair:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

I like the new avatar Skyla! 

Of course you think I should "but them" (LOL) because it isn't your money! LOL


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> My bedroom is officially a cave now... I turned the heater on last night....and the circuit at the box blew, and now there is NO power whatsoever going to my room, now the circuit needs replaced... :hair:


Fuse or circuit breaker?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Lol, Skyla, your avatar pics are different on your post before last, and your last post :lol:


Haha! That's funny!! :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Money ain't worth anything until you spend it.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> They look like they're put together nicely, could use some more size but they look nice.
> I think the doeling with the darker head looks better.


Do you think the buck could give the kids more growth/size?


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

goathiker said:


> Money ain't worth anything until you spend it.


True!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> I like the new avatar Skyla!  Of course you think I should "but them" (LOL) because it isn't your money! LOL


Thanks  it changes often  :laugh:

LOL! Spell check changes words too  or I just have fat thumbs... That is possible too  :laugh: 
That is true  but come on, I had a pending spree this year with goats, you should too!  
wow.. Just counted them.. I bought six goats this year... :/


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> Money ain't worth anything until you spend it.


very true


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Thanks  it changes often  :laugh:
> 
> LOL! Spell check changes words too  or I just have fat thumbs... That is possible too  :laugh:
> That is true  but come on, I had a pending spree this year with goats, you should too!
> wow.. Just counted them.. I bought six goats this year... :/


Let me know when your "pending spree" happens! LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Let me know when your "pending spree" happens! LOL


 you know what I mean!!  :laugh:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> you know what I mean!!  :laugh:


Ya... I do! LOL

I just like teasing people with spelling errors! LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So I've noticed!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> So I've noticed!


Nothing personal. 

Where's Lacie? I need her insight!


----------



## goathiker

Is here insight better than far insight?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> Is here insight better than far insight?


Haha! Thank you Jill! :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Nothing personal.  Where's Lacie? I need here insight!


No worries 

Probably lurking..


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

goathiker said:


> Is here insight better than far insight?


Touche (with that weird apostrophe thing above the "e")


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Touche (with that weird apostrophe thing above the "e")


Lol!

I have wanted to name a goat that for some odd reason... Lol! Sorry randomness..


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

I still think I am the king of "randomness"! Mwa ha ha ha!!!

Also, how do I get my rainbow smiley face on the right "smilies" tab when I create a post?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, I'm back, I had to make a call  :lol: they didn't answer 

Yes, the buck had a lot of influence on the kids potential size


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Touche (with that weird apostrophe thing above the "e")


Touché? Did I get the apostrophe the right way?


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Touché? Did I get the apostrophe the right way?


How did you do that?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Guys!!! Okay, I gotta go to bed and I was really really busy today so I couldn't read the past 10-20 pages or whatever... So... If you've asked me something, might want to ask again


----------



## goathiker

touché


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

littlegoatgirl said:


> Guys!!! Okay, I gotta go to bed and I was really really busy today so I couldn't read the past 10-20 pages or whatever... So... If you've asked me something, might want to ask again


Are you good at judging boer goats? LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Touché  I can do it too!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Seriously... How?                        

(That's the most smiley faces I can post) LOL


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Touché  I can do it too!


Pretty please?


----------



## LuvMyNigies

Ok-- I have really no idea what you all are talking about right now, but I have a question: can any nubian or nigerian owners just give me some really neat, interesting, etc facts or thoughts about your goats?
THANKS!


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'd like to know too. Lol. 

Patrick, PM me the link and I can judge them for you .


----------



## goathiker

I have 2 complaints tonight.

Why do people keep saying that you have to be a member of ADGA and AGS to register goats with them that you've bred? I've never been a paid member of either. You just can't show, go on milk test, and such stuff.

The second...
Why do I have to go repo a doeling tomorrow? Really, they could have just paid me off or took it out in labor trade.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Are you good at judging boer goats? LOL


No way!


----------



## Emzi00

Okay, hi and bye guys! I need sleep.. sleep needs me..
Today I was talking to my mom and I said "When baby has Billies.." :doh:
I'm tired, can you tell? :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hey Lacie and Jill  We are taking Carolina to the buck at noon tomorrow. Yippeee


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Pretty please?


I'm pretty sure we're all on mobile devices, that's how I did it anyway


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I can do it too, although I'm clueless to why we're talking about it...

Touché
Or is it
Touchè
?


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> I have 2 complaints tonight.
> 
> Why do people keep saying that you have to be a member of ADGA and AGS to register goats with them that you've bred? I've never been a paid member of either. You just can't show, go on milk test, and such stuff.
> 
> The second...
> Why do I have to go repo a doeling tomorrow? Really, they could have just paid me off or took it out in labor trade.


Lol. Trying to decide if I want to become a member of AGS, or just ADGA.


----------



## goathiker

Oh, good luck on your breeding. Triplet girls would be cool


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Combien de chèvres que tout le monde a ? J'ai trente chèvres maintenant.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I'm pretty sure we're all on mobile devices, that's how I did it anyway


Yep! Lol! Auto correct!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> I can do it too, although I'm clueless to why we're talking about it... Touché Or is it Touchè ?


Just random stuff I guess lol'

I have no clue...


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Combien de chèvres que tout le monde a ? J'ai trente chèvres maintenant.


Show off! LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> Lol. Trying to decide if I want to become a member of AGS, or just ADGA.


IMO, go with just ADGA.. AGS is annoying lol!


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Oh, good luck on your breeding. Triplet girls would be cool


No kidding. Hopefully I don't jinx this, but even one doeling would be great. f course I would keep her. So far she has given me twin bucklings each time she freshens.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Combien de chèvres que tout le monde a ? J'ai trente chèvres maintenant. 

No idea what it means, but I can do it too


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Okay, hi and bye guys! I need sleep.. sleep needs me.. Today I was talking to my mom and I said "When baby has Billies.." :doh: I'm tired, can you tell? :lol:


Night Emma :hug:

Lol! I was doing stuff like that at work lol! I could badly hold my eyes open! And now... I'm wide awake


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

littlegoatgirl said:


> Combien de chèvres que tout le monde a ? J'ai trente chèvres maintenant.
> 
> No idea what it means, but I can do it too


I seriously need another guy on here to back me up! Even with the small pointless subjects I'm outnumbered!


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> IMO, go with just ADGA.. AGS is annoying lol!


Lol. That's what I've been hearing... Save me some money, too... But the buck I am breeding to is only AGS registered, and so is my buck. Can the kids be registered with ADGA?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Night guys! Oh by the way Lacie I'm too lazy to type that weird sentence out I just copied and pasted... I wanted to hear your reactions but I'm too tired goodnight!


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Emma


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I asked a question in all that 

That sucks Jill, repo is no fun.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> I seriously need another guy on here to back me up! Even with the small pointless subjects I'm outnumbered!


Sorry, Patrick. I'm a big tomboy, but these girls talk too much girl stuff sometimes so I have to go along!


----------



## goathiker

Yes, ADGA will register progeny from AGS parents. They will register adult goats with AGS papers as well.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> I seriously need another guy on here to back me up! Even with the small pointless subjects I'm outnumbered!


onder:... Nous devrons recruter un....

Lol, we'll have to recruit one,


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> Lol. That's what I've been hearing... Save me some money, too... But the buck I am breeding to is only AGS registered, and so is my buck. Can the kids be registered with ADGA?


Yes... Just get a photo copy of the AGS papers and send it in with your kids application


----------



## goathiker

Oh, and I have 9 goats right now Lacie.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> Sorry, Patrick. I'm a big tomboy, but these girls talk too much girl stuff sometimes so I have to go along!


I'm not very girly at all! But once in a great while it's nice to have some girl talk


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I thought you had a lot more than that Jill! :lol: want to split the difference and feed some of mine? :lol:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Lacie, no more french questions! LOL  (But yes we need to recruit one)  

Sydney, I sent you a PM (actually 3); did you receive any?


----------



## goathiker

I had a lot more than that last year  I'm down to what I refuse to get rid of now. They'll breed back up again.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I want more goaties then i have now... Spring time... Lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hahah!! Too funny! (Some of itsy be hard to get unless you know the joke of his he is referring to  )


----------



## goathiker

I need a really nice LaMancha doe.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

A LaMancha?! Ewww! But they have no ears, there's something seriously wrong with them, get a good goat, one with ears!  
:ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

You should get one 

This looks good enough for me to eat! :laugh:
http://nh.craigslist.org/grd/4158497556.html


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> A LaMancha?! Ewww! But they have no ears, there's something seriously wrong with them, get a good goat, one with ears!  :ROFL:


LaManchas are AWESOME!! And the lack of ears is so darn CUTE!!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> A LaMancha?! Ewww! But they have no ears, there's something seriously wrong with them, get a good goat, one with ears!
> :ROFL:


Floppy ears!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Floppy ears!


Itty bitty ears!


----------



## NubianFan

Skyla,are you going on an all salad diet or something?


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

I better hit the hay guys... See you!

Patrick


----------



## goathiker

That's some nice looking hay for sure. 


Lacie, LaMancha's ears never get wet so, they browse in the rain while the Alpines are hiding in the run in


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Patrick


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> That's some nice looking hay for sure. Lacie, LaMancha's ears never get wet so, they browse in the rain while the Alpines are hiding in the run in


What she said


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Skyla,are you going on an all salad diet or something?


LOL!

Look how green and well.. Yummy it looks! LOL! :ROFL: I am hoping my two goats sell so I can get some!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Night Patrick  TTFN 


My tea is cold


----------



## NubianFan

Night everyone, I am folding earlier than normal tonight.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Awe  night Leslie :wave: I should head to bed too... I was soo tired at work today! Everyone thought I was sick or sad cause I looked so tired lol! :laugh:


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Leslie and Skyla...Talk to you tomorrow...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Night Jill  TTYL


----------



## Scottyhorse

Anyone on?


----------



## goathiker

Just me


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hello there Jill.


----------



## goathiker

Hey Sidney


----------



## Scottyhorse

So.. How are you? Lol.


----------



## goathiker

I'm just fine Thank You, LOL
The rain can stop anytime now. The goats are shell shocked


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

How cold is it there Jill?


----------



## Scottyhorse

None of the goats here are pleased with the rain, either. I don't like it either!


----------



## goathiker

It's about 55%


----------



## Scottyhorse

So Lacie, when are you going to get those Boer does?


----------



## goathiker

Were you going to get one too, Sidney?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Why is it warmer there?! It's about 50° or so here at the moment, it gets down to the 30's at the early hours of the morning.

Well, I'm either picking the does up at 6pm Sunday, and getting back at 1am or so, or picking them up at noon on Wednesday, and getting back home at 8pm. Or I'll have someone else do it, I'm waiting for her to call me back still...


----------



## goathiker

Because I live in the Oregon Rainforest. 


Always nice when you can get someone else to do all the time consuming stuff. 

So, who should I get a LaMancha from?


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Were you going to get one too, Sidney?


Quite possibly, yes. We're still talking about it. She'd be my christmas present. I love how solid she is.


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> So, who should I get a LaMancha from?


No idea.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, how much are to looking to spend, Jill?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Lacie, wish I owned this house because I would offer you to come and stay at the guest house and crash for a few hours. Depending on what what you go, you'll be driving right past the town I live in!!! We are a little over 2 hours away from where Leslie lives.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm still living in the past, my body thinks it's still an hour later than it is, I'm tired. I'm going to have to get back to you in the morning, good night.


----------



## goathiker

I thought perhaps I could get a decent doeling out of a promising FF for around $250. My buck is Laurie Acton's breeding.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Scottyhorse said:


> Lacie, wish I owned this house because I would offer you to come and stay at the guest house and crash for a few hours. Depending on what what you go, you'll be driving right past the town I live in!!! We are a little over 2 hours away from where Leslie lives.


Well thank you very much for the offer  I worked out a deal with her friend Linda, shes going to take them to Bend, Oregon, and keep them at her house till I get them.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That sounds about right for a FF kid. I'll look around in the morning.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well thank you very much for the offer  I worked out a deal with her friend Linda, shes going to take them to Bend, Oregon, and keep them at her house till I get them.


Oh cool  We drove from our house once down all the way to 15 miles from the Mexico border in California. I don't blame you for not wanting to come all the way up here


----------



## Emzi00

goathiker said:


> So, who should I get a LaMancha from?


Autumn Acres


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Scottyhorse said:


> Sorry, Patrick. I'm a big tomboy, but these girls talk too much girl stuff sometimes so I have to go along!


Same here!


----------



## nchen7

Morning all!

so I have to buy some needles and syringes today, what size needles should I get?



Scottyhorse said:


> Same here... Not being with my goats at night and in the early morning scares me... But nothing I can do about it really


You know, when I was at the fair this past weekend, I was wondering why there were pens that had tarp over them, and cots underneath. I still can't believe people do that. it's so unsporting! there should be rules against that...if you deliberately mess with someone else's goat, then the person perpetrating the crime should be disqualified, and those who are caught more than let's say three times should be kicked out of ADGA.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Morning guys  

One more day of work... Then I get Friday, Saturday and Sunday off! Only 4.5hrs and I get three days off!


----------



## enchantedgoats

Morning all! I just found colostrum pills online i was wondering what everyone thinks about using them in a pinch. They are bovine and come from piping rock vitamin company. I think they would be better than nothing since cow colostrum should be similar to goat colostrum. They also carry selenium


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I don't know... I have seen goat colostrum pill thingys..


----------



## enchantedgoats

I have also seen the goat colostrum pills but they are wicked expensive. These pills are $12 for 120.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh that's not bad. I honestly don't know... Sorry :/


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I live with monsters!! Lol! My dad and brother are having a nerf war! Oye!


----------



## NubianFan

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I live with monsters!! Lol! My dad and brother are having a nerf war! Oye!


 :slapfloor::slapfloor:

Meanwhile back in Arkansas, I guess I should go to work.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:roll: 

Awe  ttyl Leslie. :wave:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hello everyone.


----------



## nchen7

hi Sydney


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Howdy


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hey Nchen, hey Skyla.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:wave:


----------



## goathiker

Hey everyone


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm playing a game of cards and it's awful  I think my dad is winning... Not sure though... :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hey Jill. Sooooo excited for today! Actually, I better go so I can eat and take a shower.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Your breeding your doe today right?


----------



## nchen7

so...my doe in milk has been acting strange lately. she has been extremely picky about her feed, and today she didn't want to get up. i didn't give her anymore feed today. took her temp and it's at 101, a little low.... i saw her poop and pee normally. i shoved some kefir down her throat, MANY syringes of homemade electrolytes, and some herbal wormer. i sent the bf to get me some injectable iron, and look for B complex. of course no one has any. sigh. i left her with fresh hay, rest of the electrolyte mixture and some bananas. as of this morning, she hasn't touched any. I'll be giving her Ivomec later today in case it's a bad worm load (don't have a reliable vet). what else can i do?


----------



## goathiker

Soda or antacids. 

Be careful with the homemade electrolytes. The molasses can cause worse acidosis and suppress what B vitamins she does have to use.


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Your breeding your doe today right?


Yep!  :thumbup:


----------



## ksalvagno

goathiker said:


> Be careful with the homemade electrolytes. The molasses can cause worse acidosis and suppress what B vitamins she does have to use.


So if you want to use electrolytes, are you better off using the store bought ones or just reduce the molasses amount for the homemade?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I use corn syrup in place of molasses when need be.

Nchen, I use 20 gauge needles for any type of med.


----------



## goathiker

I prefer not to use the home made type. I have a box of Emergen-C in my kit. That stuff is great and they love it.


----------



## nchen7

ok, bought some tums and vitamin-C tabs....are those the ones you use, Jill?


----------



## goathiker

Both of those things will work great. Sometimes they do just go off food but, not wanting to get up isn't good. I worked out with a gal how many human Thiamin tabs she would need one time. It was 12 100mg ones crushed and mixed with a bit of honey. 

Would she eat Breadfruit? That has all kinds of good stuff in it.


----------



## nchen7

ok, I couldn't find any thiamine pills in the pharmacy near by...will look somewhere else. 

yea, her legs were a little shaky. sigh. she's such a problem. I think i'm going to dry her up soon.

she loves breadfruit, but our trees are done for the season. I guess i'll have to look for some....


----------



## goathiker

The Emergen-C is a vitamin drink that comes in a packet to mix with water. I would think the Kefir would be doing good for her and You can make the electrolytes with syrup or honey. 

Argg, it's so hard think of stuff when you can't see what's going on...


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Combien de chèvres que tout le monde a ? J'ai trente chèvres maintenant.


Ew, French!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Texaslass said:


> Ew, French!


:laugh:


----------



## Texaslass

Scottyhorse said:


> No kidding. Hopefully I don't jinx this, but even one doeling would be great. f course I would keep her. So far she has given me twin bucklings each time she freshens.


Don'tcha mean yes kidding? :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Как насчет России?


----------



## nchen7

I know...i'm hoping she's miraculously better when I get home......


----------



## goathiker

Brr, Russia is COLD


----------



## goathiker

nchen7 said:


> I know...i'm hoping she's miraculously better when I get home......


You know they do do that sometimes.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> Brr, Russia is COLD


Yeah it is! :ROFL:

Com'è il tempo in cui vivete?


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Yeah it is! :ROFL:
> 
> Com'è il tempo in cui vivete?


That country is too warm! LOL


----------



## goathiker

It's clearing off right now. Going to go shove the goats out soon.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Yeah it is! :ROFL:
> 
> Com'è il tempo in cui vivete?


Italian (Google translator) LOL


----------



## Texaslass

Stop it with the French, Lacie! 

Okay, so I came on here to ask a question, and ended up reading 20 pages or whatever it was. :GAAH: 
I'm seriously considering giving up on keeping up with this thread. It gets waaay out of hand whenever I'm gone for a day or so.

Question is: what's the difference between "Parasite ID" and a regular fecal float?? WADDL has both, and I'm guessing I should do the parasite ID?<which is 19.50 btw, and the float is 11.25. :shrug:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

私はそれが"晴れ、75"だったら

Haha!


----------



## ksalvagno

Spend the extra money.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, I'd love to go to Italy! 

Well, it's still really cold here, is pretty much criminal coat weather for me all the time now :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:slapfloor: those last ones weren't even French Sarah!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

मैं करेन के साथ सहमत

LOL... I love this!


----------



## nchen7

it's ok Sarah...sometimes I just come on and don't bother reading the previous posts. haha


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Italian (Google translator) LOL


I wasn't using Google translator


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :slapfloor: those last ones weren't even French Sarah!


Whatever. :eyeroll: :roll:

I backed off on the grain like you said, Lacie, and mp now the girls are looking really thin.  are you sure I should keep that up, especially since two of them were just bred like a week ago?? I didn't go all the way down to 1/2 lb yet, trying to do it gradually. It just doesn't seem like they're getting enough.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Texaslass said:


> Whatever. :eyeroll: :roll:
> 
> I backed off on the grain like you said, Lacie, and mp now the girls are looking really thin.  are you sure I should keep that up, especially since two of them were just bred like a week ago?? I didn't go all the way down to 1/2 lb yet, trying to do it gradually. It just doesn't seem like they're getting enough.


If they are dropping weight, go ahead and bring the grain back up, you don't want them skinny


----------



## nchen7

goathiker said:


> You know they do do that sometimes.


she does that. some days she's off feed completely for a day or so, then next time she'll wolf down everything I put in front of her. some days she'll eat certain foods, other days not. it just worried me today that she didn't really want to get up, but still had quite a fight in her. dang goats!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well Patrick, if it is indeed sunny where you are, and 75°……… I'm jealous!


----------



## goathiker

It's always the thin ones that are picky too.


----------



## nchen7

Lacie, how many languages do you know?


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> If they are dropping weight, go ahead and bring the grain back up, you don't want them skinny


That's kinda what I thought. Ok.

I wondered if they're skinny from parasites, though. If that's the case, I guess feeding grain won't help much?


----------



## goathiker

I saw the sun for a fleeting moment.


----------



## Texaslass

goathiker said:


> I saw the sun for a fleeting moment.


 :lol: That's always good.


----------



## nchen7

goathiker said:


> It's always the thin ones that are picky too.


yes, and she's thin! my other goat is much more voluminous, and much nicer...


----------



## nchen7

it's sunny here, and winter weather is back - breezy and hopefully it'll stay sunny for the rest of the weekend (I don't want anymore rain!)


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

nchen7 said:


> Lacie, how many languages do you know?


I still know a little off this and that, but I've forgotten a lot of it over the years because I don't use them. So, some French, some Italian, some Spanish, and a teensy bit of Russian.


----------



## goathiker

Hmm...I might keep this doeling now. I was going to originally. She looks pretty nice besides the bald patch on the back of her neck and needing some weight.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well Patrick, if it is indeed sunny where you are, and 75°&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; I'm jealous!


I wish!


----------



## nchen7

fun!! we were made to learn French at school, but I gave up after grade 10, so my French is tres mal. I used to be great in mandarin and Cantonese, but I don't use them enough to keep things up.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

I know american sign language!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Cool Nchen! And Patrick! 

I forgot to add, I also know some German


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

And Google translator knows the rest! LOL


----------



## nchen7

which doeling??


----------



## goathiker

The one I had to go repo this morning. They couldn't be bothered to pay me for her...


----------



## nchen7

oooh! weird how ppl do that......"buy" an animal and not pay for it....


----------



## goathiker

A lot of people want everything for free. They also don't expect you to show up at dawn wanting your goat


----------



## nchen7

that's bad karma on those people's parts..... good on you to repo the goat!


----------



## ksalvagno

At least you easily got her back and she wasn't almost dead or something.


----------



## NubianFan

My mom surprised me and bought me a dress for graduation. It is a black sheath shell dress with a black and white jacket. The jacket is trimmed in what looks like black leather but it is actually some sort of synthetic leather look alike. It is very elegant looking.


----------



## ksalvagno

Sounds really nice! :thumbup:


----------



## NubianFan

it is a month and a week til graduation...


----------



## goathiker

No, she's fine...Just a little lice. She's happy to be home. I think I'm done selling her for this year. 

Most people are pretty reasonable.


----------



## goathiker

NubianFan said:


> My mom surprised me and bought me a dress for graduation. It is a black sheath shell dress with a black and white jacket. The jacket is trimmed in what looks like black leather but it is actually some sort of synthetic leather look alike. It is very elegant looking.


Wow, that sounds great...


----------



## NubianFan

Do polled goats happen in every breed of goat?


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie, did you get those Oberhasli's yet? And.... Wie findest du Briefmarkensammeln? :lol:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

मैं इकट्ठा स्टांप नहीं है, but I know some do!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emma, did you just ask me if I like collecting stamps?! :lol: not at all

I picked up the three does day before yesterday, and I have to go back for another wether and a buck tonight. They are from the same guy so they all have horns :hair: I paid $10 each for these ones, the second buck is registered as well, and I may be able to get the papers on one of the does too.


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh: Maybe  Briefmarkensammeln ist langweilig und blöd.

So more horns to band? :lol: Keep an eye on that buck, don't want anymore accidents


----------



## emilieanne

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Emma, did you just ask me if I like collecting stamps?! :lol: not at all I picked up the three does day before yesterday, and I have to go back for another wether and a buck tonight. They are from the same guy so they all have horns :hair: I paid $10 each for these ones, the second buck is registered as well, and I may be able to get the papers on one of the does too.


I will take a goat with horns for 10$ any day!!!!! 
I wouldn't mind dehorning them !!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: This buck is two years older than abner, he and his horns are bigger.
:GAAH:

My fridge quit working, I need to get a new one now :hair:


----------



## Axykatt

Hey, Peg is sick, how do I give a subQ injection?


----------



## goathiker

Pull out skin over ribs to make a tent.
Give injection up from the bottom. 
Poor Shatzi thought I was really going to give him a shot


----------



## Emzi00

You know how much weight my boy gained in a week and a half?! 10 pounds!! :wahoo:  

And Lacie, I should've been more formal, you're an adult after all  Wie finden sie Basteln? :lol:


----------



## Axykatt

goathiker said:


> Pull out skin over ribs to make a tent.
> Give injection up from the bottom.
> Poor Shatzi thought I was really going to give him a shot


Thank you so much, Goathiker! The illustrations really help. Thank poor Shatzi for me!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I live with monsters!! Lol! My dad and brother are having a nerf war! Oye!


I love those


----------



## littlegoatgirl

goathiker said:


> A lot of people want everything for free. They also don't expect you to show up at dawn wanting your goat


:ROFL: I love doing those kinda things to people


----------



## littlegoatgirl

So I decided today that the the blanket for I made from hanging blankets from my loft wasn't enough, so I gathered all my and my sister's (who is at college or she would freak!) blankets and pillows and made myself a quite squishy bed. Think I might even spend the night under here


----------



## goathiker

That sounds like fun actually. 

Okay, it really can stop raining anytime now


----------



## Emzi00




----------



## Scottyhorse

Well Carolina is at the breeders right now. She was only coming into heat, so she wouldn't let the buck do his job. Might not be able to pick her up till Tuesday unless my mom will go up there this weekend and get her with me. Hope I can get her this weekend!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ugh! So my 4.5 hr shift turned into a 7hr shift.... Mega busy at the store today! Lol'


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> I love those


I like to join in most days too, but not while I'm getting shot in the head and butt while I try to eat my breakfast! Lol!


----------



## NubianFan

I found ground chicken at the walmart one town over. I am making chicken with vodka sauce.... yummy


----------



## goathiker

Sounds yummy. I'm making dutch oven pork roast.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm having calzones


----------



## Emzi00

I'm having water... from the tap...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL Emma!


----------



## Scottyhorse

I think we're having pasta or something.


----------



## NubianFan

Emzi00 said:


> I'm having water... from the tap...


 Awww Emma want to come to dinner?


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> Awww Emma want to come to dinner?


I'd love to, but I don't think I'd be able to make it in time


----------



## NubianFan

OMGosh look at this cutie patootie!!!
http://littlerock.craigslist.org/grd/4173719277.html


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Awe how cute!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Awwww!  okay so just trying to figure out the ADGA registration before I do it so I know what I'm doing when I do do it! :lol: so where would you put your farm name?


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Awwww!  okay so just trying to figure out the ADGA registration before I do it so I know what I'm doing when I do do it! :lol: so where would you put your farm name?


:scratch: I don't remember... but if you want the goats registered in _your_ name, do a youth membership and have it in your name..


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Yep that's what I'm planning on


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I don't really remember either.. I think there should be a herd name application thing for you to fill out for that...


----------



## Emzi00

Yeah there is, I still need to fill out one of those.. I'm such a procrastinator


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! I am too.. But I like to get all that stuff some early! Lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Tomorrow is the day... He's coming over tomorrow guys! Butterflies just thinking about it lol!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I don't really remember either.. I think there should be a herd name application thing for you to fill out for that...


Oh so it's like a different form than the registration??? Okay thx


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Tomorrow is the day... He's coming over tomorrow guys! Butterflies just thinking about it lol!


ooooooooooh!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Oh so it's like a different form than the registration??? Okay thx


Yah.. There should be a form for just your herd name..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

What a stroke of luck! The guy I got the Oberhasli's from found the paper work on them, so I can register the younger ones!


----------



## Scottyhorse

That's awesome Lacie! Didn't know you liked Obers


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> ooooooooooh!


Lol! 
His dad and brother came over yesterday to drop some wood off for the fire (I was at work) and his dad was talking to my parents about how D****'s dream job (he's an electrictrion(sp?)(my spell check is being weird and keeps changing things!) in training  ) would be to work for a company up here but would include moving up to a nice part of the stat in the 'middle of no where' and my mom is like "I almost said ' him and Skyla would be perfect for each other!' It just almost slipped out! Haha! It's ok I didn't though" lol! :roll:


----------



## goathiker

wow, that's good news. Lacie


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> What a stroke of luck! The guy I got the Oberhasli's from found the paper work on them, so I can register the younger ones!


That's way cool!


----------



## NubianFan

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Tomorrow is the day... He's coming over tomorrow guys! Butterflies just thinking about it lol!


oh la la


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I know  

Sydney, I like Oberhasli's just fine, it's LaMancha's I don't like


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! Y'all are makin' me blush! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I know  Sydney, I like Oberhasli's just fine, it's LaMancha's I don't like


 Obers are scary things I tell you! S-C-A-R-Y!

Munchies on the other hand are awesome!!


----------



## Scottyhorse

I get to pick Carolina up this weekend! Yay  I don't like being Carolina'less


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's exciting!!  
I wouldn't imagine so


----------



## Scottyhorse

The buck looks like he is going to be a good match for her, too. He is also long bodied. He's got angular legs, a level topline, nice capacity but could have more depth. He's still pretty young though - I think less than a year old. Plus he is covered in pee and very very shaggy! Lol.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! boys :roll: 

I got new pics of Cowboy today! 


**Photos property of Freedom Star Farm**


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Obers are scary things I tell you! S-C-A-R-Y!
> 
> Munchies on the other hand are awesome!!


They both scare me! Velociraptors and things with something that passes for an udder 

But I do appreciate a nice dairy doe, regardless of breed


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> They both scare me! Velociraptors and things with something that passes for an udder  But I do appreciate a nice dairy doe, regardless of breed


:lol: velociraptors :ROFL:

I don't know how some of them even pass for an udder!!  
This is one of the nicer ones it have seen...  *drops dead*

Same here  even Obers or Alpines


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So.. Who wants to come feed my girls in the morning so I can sleep in for once?? I am soo tired... I just want to sleep in for ONE day! That's it...


----------



## NubianFan

I wouldn't mind seeing New Hampshire in fall, have the fall colors already gone? Are are in peak right now.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

They are pretty much gone now... But man is it pretty when they are at peak!  especially up in the mountains that are beautiful anyway


----------



## nchen7

I need to sleep in too....but for some reason when the weekend rolls around, i'm the first one up!

Skyla, what on EARTH is the udder on that ober??? that's ridiculous!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol! I am NOT a morning person to begin with! That added to no windows in my room, and lack of sleep = a very hard to get out of bed Skyla :laugh: the goats are what makes me crawl outta bed eventually  hehe!

:ROFL: my point exactly! :lol: it's scary that that is one of the better ones I have seen too!


----------



## nchen7

how would that poor girl even feed her kids? I can imagine it would be hard to wrap a hand around a teat, let alone have a baby suckle on it!

I've seen some bad ones here.....some look kinda like that, lopsided AND so saggy they're almost dragging on the ground..... at least they don't show their goats.....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! As far as I know her owners bottle raise.. But I don't remember for sure...

Eek! 

How bout this?! You want scary.. I had scary on my wall all July! :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well I'm gonna to bed cause my brain has stopped working right :lol: night guys :wave:


----------



## nchen7

yep...those are the kind of udders you'd find here. scary, right? that goat is cute tho! love the expression


----------



## Emzi00

Night Skyla :hug:


----------



## nchen7

nite nite Skyla!

i'm off to bed now too. nite everyone who's still online. :wave:


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Skyla


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Yah.. There should be a form for just your herd name..


Okay thanks!!!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Hey guys... Is anyone still online? LOL


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I am


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Talent show tomorrow! I'm singing 2x, dancing 3x, and dancing in a flash mob! I think it's safe to tell you guys... But if you come to Michigan to see my amazing (hah) talents promise you'll act surprised, okay?


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> :lol: velociraptors :ROFL:
> 
> I don't know how some of them even pass for an udder!!
> This is one of the nicer ones it have seen...  *drops dead*
> 
> Same here  even Obers or Alpines


You would need to milk that thing with 4 hands (2 on each teat)!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

littlegoatgirl said:


> Talent show tomorrow! I'm singing 2x, dancing 3x, and dancing in a flash mob! I think it's safe to tell you guys... But if you come to Michigan to see my amazing (hah) talents promise you'll act surprised, okay?


Apparently my county fair had a 4-H flash mob! I was told (after the fact) that every 4-H member from the county was clued in (obviously not me)! 

You will do fine! Don't sweat it!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Wow, good luck in the talent show!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

littlegoatgirl said:


> Talent show tomorrow! I'm singing 2x, dancing 3x, and dancing in a flash mob! I think it's safe to tell you guys... But if you come to Michigan to see my amazing (hah) talents promise you'll act surprised, okay?


What songs are you singing?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Apparently my county fair had a 4-H flash mob! I was told (after the fact) that every 4-H member from the county was clued in (obviously not me)!
> 
> You will do fine! Don't sweat it!


Oh that's cool! I'm really nervousness for the dance, my friend and I choreographed it ourselves and we just finished it yesterday!!! We were in dress rehearsal and we just plain forgot what to do!!!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> What songs are you singing?


Some choir-ey songs in the special choir thingy and White Liar by Miranda lambert


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Cool! 

You will do fine! 

"Being nervous is your mind/brain; not your body. Calm the mind and you will be fine." by Anonymous


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Thanks well I better get some sleep, night guys!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Goodnight! 

You will do fine!
You will do fine!
You will do fine!

You get the point! LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Some choir-ey songs in the special choir thingy and White Liar by Miranda lambert


Love that song! Have someone record it on your phone then text it to me lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> You would need to milk that thing with 4 hands (2 on each teat)!


Lol! I wanted to milk her so bad! I've never milked a big goat before!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

LOL

I thought you went to bed? Or are you back?

If so... Welcome back!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Love that song! Have someone record it on your phone then text it to me lol!


Okay  (iPod my parents won't let me get a phone till HS ) I'll send you my dance too, it's pretty cool


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh iPod iPhone... Same difference  lol! If it makes you feel any better I don't have a phone either 

Oh cool! Can't wait to see them! 

I'm in bed  just couldn't sleep  (I have a problem with sleeping... Probably why I'm always so tired... :sigh: )


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Have a bit of an insomnia problem Skyla?


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

I don't have a phone either! (Ipod Nano)  

Ok... That makes sense! LOL   

I am drinking Chai tea latte right now! Yum!!!


----------



## NubianFan

I'm drinking water from the tap...


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

NubianFan said:


> I'm drinking water from the tap...


Oooh... Fancy!!! LOL  :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I have like the first iPod nano lol! It's soo old! I got the new iPod touch for my HS graduation  

Never had that.. Is it any good?? I love tea! Mostly mint teas  and peach tea is pretty good


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Have a bit of an insomnia problem Skyla?


I guess so lol! I can never fall asleep! I'll be up till 12 or so then I'll fall asleep.. And dread the sound of my alarm! Lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> I'm drinking water from the tap...


:lol:


----------



## NubianFan

I like water at night... it is refreshing


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

My Ipod Nano is a 6th gen.

Oh yah... It's a lot like pumpkin pie (kinda)! IMO that is awesome... I love spices (cinnamon, ginger, etc.)! 

My favorite spice is nutmeg! I put it in my oatmeal! Call me weird I don't care!


----------



## NubianFan

Do you like Plantation Mint from Bigelow teas? I love that, I also like constant comment, earl grey, English breakfast.


----------



## NubianFan

I love nutmeg too, I think cinnamon is overrated and nutmeg is underappreciated.


----------



## NubianFan

I had eggnog earlier tonight, first of the season.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

NubianFan said:


> I love nutmeg too, I think cinnamon is overrated and nutmeg is underappreciated.


Amen!!!  

I like all the herbal and tea plant teas.

PS: My favorite song is on: Keith Urban & Miranda Lambert with "We were us"!


----------



## NubianFan

I'm talking to myself again....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm drinking on sparking cider, northwest blend


----------



## NubianFan

sounds good


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

NubianFan said:


> I had eggnog earlier tonight, first of the season.


You got my mouth watering! LOL :yum::drool:

From the store already or homemade?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I hate eggnog


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Do you like Plantation Mint from Bigelow teas? I love that, I also like constant comment, earl grey, English breakfast.


I haven't had it.. I like their mint melody, Peppermint, mint chamomile and peach


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> My Ipod Nano is a 6th gen. Oh yah... It's a lot like pumpkin pie (kinda)! IMO that is awesome... I love spices (cinnamon, ginger, etc.)!  My favorite spice is nutmeg! I put it in my oatmeal! Call me weird I don't care!


Eeeww!  pumpkin pie is gross! 

And so is eggnog Leslie  lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I hate eggnog


Agreed!!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Eeeww!  pumpkin pie is gross!
> 
> And so is eggnog Leslie  lol!


Boooo!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol! It's so gross! So is eggnog! I don't know how you people eat/drink that stuff!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Man guys... I am so beyond tired right now  and I can't stinking sleep!  :sigh:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Christmas & Thanksgiving combined: Pumpkin pie & eggnog!!! LOL Yum!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Patrick your gonna make me sick!  :lol:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Or will I boer (LOL) you to sleep?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I like almost any kind of pie, but no way to eggnog


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I like almost any kind of pie, but no way to eggnog


Including minced meat? I do!!! It's great!!!

Although store bought minced meat is good, it doesn't have meat at all!    We made homemade minced meat pie once and... YUM!!!


----------



## NubianFan

I looooove me some eggnog and I don't even put anything in mine to doctor it up


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm picky about most everything! Lol! 


LOL Patrick! I wouldn't mind that right now! I'm soo tired! But the more I lay in the dark trying to fall asleep... The more awake I become


----------



## NubianFan

Yeah I like mince meat pie, it depends on the brand whether store bought has meat in it or not, but mom makes it homemade. If you buy a british brand it will have real meat in it.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

NubianFan said:


> I looooove me some eggnog and I don't even put anything in mine to doctor it up


How about nutmeg?  :rainbow: :rainbow: :ROFL:


----------



## NubianFan

Skyla you are just love giddy and nervous about tomorrow


----------



## NubianFan

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> How about nutmeg?  :rainbow: :rainbow: :ROFL:


 I meant alcohol most people I know put alcohol in their eggnog


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Skyla you are just love giddy and nervous about tomorrow


Lol! Well yes..  hehe
But this happens every night unfortantly...


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

NubianFan said:


> I meant alcohol most people I know put alcohol in their eggnog


Oh ya... Southern Comfort right?


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Lol! Well yes..  hehe
> But this happens every night unfortantly...


Too much daily caffeine? LOL


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ewww, no, no I don't like mince meat pie! :lol: or banana cream, those two are not for me.


----------



## NubianFan

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Oh ya... Southern Comfort right?


I don't really know what they put in it, because I don't like alcohol in it.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Too much daily caffeine? LOL


Nope... I drink mostly water.. Some juices.. And decaf teas...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Ewww, no, no I don't like mince meat pie! :lol: or banana cream, those two are not for me.


Banana creme and coconut creme are good! :yum: and apple and blueberry  that's about it for me when it comes to pies lol!


----------



## NubianFan

Skyla I am only still up because my belly is hurting too bad for me to sleep again.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Nope... I drink mostly water.. Some juices.. And decaf teas...


Too much stress?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Awe  hope it feels better soon Leslie :hug: that's no fun


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sorry Leslie, :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Too much stress?


I guess.. Can't think of anything I'm stressed about...

I'm just as confused as you are  lol!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I guess.. Can't think of anything I'm stressed about...
> 
> I'm just as confused as you are  lol!


I know what you're stressed about... Boyfriend!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> I know what you're stressed about... Boyfriend!


LOL! He isn't my boyfriend  and I'm not stressed about him... That is something I am not really worried about at all... I mean, yah I'm a little nervous about tomorrow but it's mostly cause of my sister lol! This has been going on much longer then me knowing he was coming here lol!

And if I'm stressed over a boyfriend, then I don't think he should be my boyfriend :lol: I don't think it's meant to be stressful!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

I'm off to bed guys... Goodnight!

You to Skyla! LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Goodnight  :wave: 

Lol! I'll try


----------



## NubianFan

Goodnight Patrick


----------



## NubianFan

I am reading about essential oils


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh that's cool  for soaps??

Oh Lacie.. Heard back from the vet today.. He to thinks cystic and recommend 1cc lute and 2cc cyst... Whatever it's called.. :/ my brain is too tired to think of the name but I'm sure you know what I mean lol...
And then breed on next heat.. He said that is what he has always done for his cyst I does and it worked.. I asked him how much it would cost to get a does of both and we will go from there... I'll probably try it... It's better then feeding her for nothing... Lol!


----------



## NubianFan

yeah for soaps, I have already picked out several must haves


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Which ones?! 

I want to get some at some point too  but I do like the plain unscented ones too  we are going to add honey and oatmeal to some of those ones  I bet almond would smell nice with one of those


----------



## NubianFan

bergamot, nutmeg, star anise, ylang ylang, palmarosa, Palo santo to name a few


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Mmm  the nutmeg would be perfect for this time of year 


Ok... I'm gonna try this again... *yawn* gonna hit the hay.. Night guys 
Hope you feel better Leslie!


----------



## NubianFan

tHANKS whoops, I think I am going to try to sleep too the worst seems to have passed
Night Skyla


----------



## NubianFan

Night everyone


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Glad your feeling a bit better  :hug:
Night


----------



## goathiker

G'Night feel better


----------



## Axykatt

Everyone goes to bed right when I need company!


----------



## goathiker

I'm here.


----------



## Axykatt

Got distracted reading about goat parasites!

My eyes are swelled nearly shut and runny and my nose feels full of fire ants. The asthma is never at it's best this time of year anyway. I'm not allergic to goats, but I am seriously allergic to everything they touch, so I never handle unbathed goats. Today I decided it was most important to get Peg taken care of, and a sleepless wheezey night of benadryl and breathing treatments awaits...


----------



## Axykatt

Also, there is waaaaaay too much I didn't know about parasites!

Life was so much simpler when Peg was an only child and never left my side... Now that she's part of a herd there is so much more that can go wrong! Keeping a single goat in the SoCal desert is a much different can of worms (so to speak) than keeping a herd in damp temperate South Georgia! The more I read the more freaked out I am.

The same thing is true for my new baby. Fifteen years ago the internet was barely a thing. I just fed and changed the baby and figured the rest would sort itself out. Now I get constant updates on the latest threat to my baby's survival and every known instance of everything that can go wrong is a few keystrokes away!

I'm astonished after all my reading that any babies or goats make it to adulthood at all! Oh ignorance, how blissful you were...


----------



## ksalvagno

That is why you have to stop reading. Some days I just can't read about anything because it can drive you mad.


----------



## goathiker

Oh, that sounds exciting. I have always been so happy that I have no allergies.


----------



## Axykatt

I know!

Everything I read says that everything is going to be fine...unless it's not. And if it's not there is no way to know until everything goes catastrophically wrong and it's too late anyway.

That's not just about Peg's current issue, that's about everything everywhere always!


----------



## Axykatt

goathiker said:


> Oh, that sounds exciting. I have always been so happy that I have no allergies.


Lucky!

Literally the only thing I'm not allergic to is goats. All other animals, pollen, dust, and particulates plus all opiates (yay c-section recovery on ibuprofen) and most broad spectrum antibiotics give my stupid immune system fits!

At least they are mostly respiratory or medication allergies. I would hate a wheat or corn allergy! That would truly suck.


----------



## goathiker

Yep, pretty much. if you haven't figured out what's going to go wrong and hedged your bets a little it can really hurt too.


----------



## ksalvagno

Hard to hedge your bets against everything though. Been trying and just driving myself crazy. I guess you just do your best and go on from there.


----------



## Axykatt

I keep getting out of bed to check on PygPeg (the most nicknamed goat ever; Pyg, Piggy Pooh, Pooh, Poozer, The Poozer Choozer, Poozen, and when she's in trouble Margaret Susan) even though I know she's fine, and she's just going to demand treats for being woken up. 

If Amélie didn't sleep in my bed I would probably already have brought her to my room to sleep...bath or no.


----------



## goathiker

That's very true Karen, it is easy to go nuts over it. Basics will do for the most part.


----------



## goathiker

Might be a good thing. You'd feel like a balloon in the morning.


----------



## ksalvagno

Sounds like Peggy is doing better.


----------



## goathiker

It's good that Peg never really quits eating.


----------



## Axykatt

Well, her only symptoms was that right rear leg suddenly refusing to support weight and her tail pulling to the right a little. And the leg thing only lasted maybe 90 seconds each time, so really I don't know what I'm looking for. Just no increase in lameness, I guess. Oh, and she's anemic, so I'm a little worried about barberpoll worms, too.

I know it may seem silly to be so worried over what may be nothing, but it just doesn't feel right to me. Peg, on the other hoof, has no idea she's sick and is glad of the extra treats.


----------



## Axykatt

goathiker said:


> It's good that Peg never really quits eating.


The only time she's ever quit eating was when she was in first stage labor, and even then she lipped at the cookie, but couldn't quite bring herself to eat it. Last kid was barely on the ground before she had her head in the feed bucket again! I swear she dried them off with her mouth full of hay! :laugh:


----------



## ksalvagno

M worm can be that way. That is why it is important to treat for it when you see unexplained back end weakness. By the time you really figure out that is the problem, it is too late.

By the way, do Safeguard for 5 days.


----------



## goathiker

The wormer you're doing now will clean out the majority of her worms including Barber Pole. I don't give Ivermectin injected for many reasons but, others do. 


Do you vaccine your children? I could be wrong but, I think that it's really sad that we have a measles outbreak here.


----------



## ksalvagno

Is that due to many kids not being vaccinated or a new type?

What are the reasons not to do Ivomec by injection. I end up doing about 50/50 depending on why.


----------



## Axykatt

I do vaccinate.

The whole autism/vaccinations thing was bad science and hasn't been reproduced by an independent lab. Plus, I'm much more concered with the facts of deadly childhood diseases than with a theory on autism.


----------



## goathiker

Plus the fact that Thimawhatever preservative hasn't been used in US vaccine since the 90's.


----------



## ksalvagno

So the childhood vaccines are a good thing? Didn't have any children so never had to worry about that.

My sisters did get all the vaccines done for their kids.


----------



## Axykatt

A number of my friends did try to convince me not to vaccinate, though. Just because I breast feed, enjoy attachment parenting, and use cloth diapers I am supposed to be anti-medicine, too.

I breast feed because it's easy, I am an attachment parent because it makes saying "no" and setting boundaries easier, and I cloth diaper...that's right, because it's easy! I'm not making a stand, I'm just super lazy!


----------



## ksalvagno

Never thought cloth diapers would be easier.


----------



## goathiker

Definately, I think. Some of those diseases were horrible.


----------



## Axykatt

ksalvagno said:


> So the childhood vaccines are a good thing? Didn't have any children so never had to worry about that.
> 
> My sisters did get all the vaccines done for their kids.


Yup. Childhood vaccines are why we all grew up healthy and strong instead of dying of diseases that are nearly impossible to cure, but are extremely simple to prevent.

The risk of NOT vaccinating far outweighs any any arguments. Plus the people who are choosing not to vaccinate put us all at risk. Adults who don't get boosters may only have partial immunity, which would never be a problem if they are never exposed to the disease. Unvaccinated children are spreading diseases that only 3rd world nations used to worry about.


----------



## Axykatt

Cloth diapers just mean I throw them into a pail instead of the trash and I do a couple extra loads of laundry a week. The laundry always needs doing anyway, and Wal-Mart is an hour away if I run out of disposable diapers. See, lazy.


----------



## ksalvagno

So what about that shingles vaccine? Just thought about that. If I'm remembering correctly I saw some sort of commercial for it. 

Since we moved we don't have any type of cable so haven't watched any TV since the end of May.


----------



## ksalvagno

Axykatt said:


> Cloth diapers just mean I throw them into a pail instead of the trash and I do a couple extra loads of laundry a week. The laundry always needs doing anyway, and Wal-Mart is an hour away if I run out of disposable diapers. See, lazy.


Ah, I get it now.


----------



## goathiker

I don't inject Ivermectin mainly because it works better orally. It gets where it needs to go faster, more of the medicine is still there when it gets there and you get a much better kill rate. Then it leaves the body much quicker. Since it is eliminated with the stool, it is going right on the ground. Ivermectin in the droppings does 3 things. The dung beetles hate it and won't break down the manure, it kills birds, and it contaminates ground water. Orally that only lasts about 5 days, injected up to 20 days. 

That's a lot of it.


----------



## ksalvagno

Wow, that is quite a difference. So orally will work fine for lice and mites?


----------



## goathiker

ksalvagno said:


> So what about that shingles vaccine?


Did you get Chicken Pox when you were a child?


----------



## ksalvagno

Yes I did.


----------



## goathiker

ksalvagno said:


> Wow, that is quite a difference. So orally will work fine for lice and mites?


Orally does work but, takes longer. In 2 weeks you won't see any eggs at all and barely any lice left. I put a dose of Cy-Lence on them and worm at the same time. That pretty well destroys them.


----------



## ksalvagno

goathiker said:


> Orally does work but, takes longer. In 2 weeks you won't see any eggs at all and barely any lice left. I put a dose of Cy-Lence on them and worm at the same time. That pretty well destroys them.


I do have both on hand. I also put down DE every time I clean out the goat pen.


----------



## goathiker

ksalvagno said:


> Yes I did.


I'll look some stuff up on it tomorrow evening. See what the public is saying about it.

I was one of those weird people who was pretty immune to it even though everyone else got it. I got like 2 pox and that was all it amounted to.


----------



## ksalvagno

You were lucky. I brought it home from school and gave it to my sisters so we all had it.

Thanks for looking that up.

It is alnost 3am here. I should probably try and get some sleep.

Good Night.


----------



## Axykatt

I know Shingles is dormant Chicken Pox virus that is opportunistic and resurfaces when your immune system is weak. I don't know what the vaccine does...

I'm immune to retroviruses, as was my father. Interesting factoid, descendants of Europeans who survived the Black Plague carry that immunity gene. My mum is only partially immune, so my full sister is immune to some, but I got the whole immunity. My half sisters had to do their time with chickenpox.


----------



## Axykatt

goathiker said:


> I'll look some stuff up on it tomorrow evening. See what the public is saying about it.
> 
> I was one of those weird people who was pretty immune to it even though everyone else got it. I got like 2 pox and that was all it amounted to.


You've probably got the gene on one side of your family!


----------



## goathiker

Wow, that is interesting...I do have English in fact my mothers grandfather was an English gentleman and his wife was Scottish.


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Karen, I'm going to head there myself pretty soon.


----------



## Axykatt

You should read up on it! The gene was discovered during the height of the AIDS epidemic. The high riskers who never got HIV had the gene from both parents, and the ones who got HIV that never progressed to full-blown AIDS had a partial immunity from one side or the other.


----------



## Axykatt

I'm Scottish on my mum's side, Italian on my dad's. Both of my parents were first generation Americans.


----------



## Axykatt

I should probably settle down with some Jane Austen and hope the itching stops soon. 

G'night Karen! And Jill, too if yer off!


----------



## goathiker

That's neat. I'm pretty much a bit of everything.


----------



## goathiker

G'Night


----------



## emilieanne

littlegoatgirl said:


> Awwww!  okay so just trying to figure out the ADGA registration before I do it so I know what I'm doing when I do do it! :lol: so where would you put your farm name?


I'm sure someone already answered, when you register an animal that was born in your herd, the farm name goes first. 
Like my herd name is tipsy t 
If cricket (my doe) ever kids lol, the animal would be 
Tipsy t Sally 
Or 
Tipsy t buckers 
Hope that makes sense. 
And good morning guys! 
Off to go explain to my Ag teacher that when there is a 10 day show/fair that's 45 min away, I can't stay after school for a surprise party & we have to feed our animals...... Lol -_- teachers!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Morning all!  I fell asleep like right after I got off here! (The second time anyway :laugh: )


----------



## NubianFan

I would be first in line to get them.


----------



## nchen7

Axykatt said:


> Yup. Childhood vaccines are why we all grew up healthy and strong instead of dying of diseases that are nearly impossible to cure, but are extremely simple to prevent.
> 
> The risk of NOT vaccinating far outweighs any any arguments. Plus the people who are choosing not to vaccinate put us all at risk. Adults who don't get boosters may only have partial immunity, which would never be a problem if they are never exposed to the disease. Unvaccinated children are spreading diseases that only 3rd world nations used to worry about.


I agree with some of the vaccines, like small pox, measles, I have the TB shot b/c I was born in a 3rd world country (my friends and I call the TB scar the "immigrant mark").

but some of the newer vaccines, like flu shot and HPV....not sure how safe they are. I mean, the other stuff has been around for decades.... i'd personally rather get the flu than get a shot that MAY prevent a certain strain of flu. actually, i'd rather not get sick, but I have my own weird way of doing it....

did you hear the swine flu vaccine has caused a huge increase of some neurological disease?

as for the chicken pox, I had it in MY MOUTH before it spread on my skin. talk about uncomfortable!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nchen7 said:


> I agree with some of the vaccines, like small pox, measles, I have the TB shot b/c I was born in a 3rd world country (my friends and I call the TB scar the "immigrant mark"). but some of the newer vaccines, like flu shot and HPV....not sure how safe they are. I mean, the other stuff has been around for decades.... i'd personally rather get the flu than get a shot that MAY prevent a certain strain of flu. actually, i'd rather not get sick, but I have my own weird way of doing it.... did you hear the swine flu vaccine has caused a huge increase of some neurological disease? as for the chicken pox, I had it in MY MOUTH before it spread on my skin. talk about uncomfortable!


I guess I agree here.. I got all the vaccines you get when your a kid... Not sure about the chicken pox shot.... I got them twice lol! What great fun :roll:

I will not get the flu shot... Idk.. I guess I'd rather the flu then get a shot for one, and two i don't really trust it... Along with the other newer ones... :shrug: just my :2cents: I guess... Not that I really know what I'm talking about... And this all sounded way better in my head but it never comes out the same way with me.. Never!  :lol:


----------



## nchen7

all i know is the flu shots only work against certain strains of flus. but all my coworkers who get flu shots always seem to get more sick and sick more often then those of my friends/coworkers who don't.

chicken pox TWICE? that's terrible!!!! i had it once, i'm happy with that. i have friends here on the island who never get it as children, but move away for school as teenagers, and get it then. i heard the older you are, the worse the chicken pox hits you, and the likelier you are of getting shingles.....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yep.. I have noticed the same thing... When I was younger I got the flu shot.. And ended up with the flu go figure :roll: 

Yep lol! I didn't get it very bad the first time.. The second time I got it a bit worse lol! But I was like 5 so I don't really remember much of it... I just know me and my moms friend's son both got it together... That is all I remember.. Oh.. And taking a bath in some smelly stuff lol!


----------



## nchen7

eewww!!! i got it in my mouth first...so canker sores ALL OVER. i coudln't eat for a week. then...all over my body. GREAT. years later, my mom, who's a hair dresser, heard from one of her clients that a good way to get the child to eat is to swish with liquor of sorts (she said tequila b/c they were vacationing in mexico), to numb the mouth long enough to eat something. not to swallow, just swish. her child was able to enjoy a meal after that. i, on the other hand, just survived on Halls and water..... :S


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh my that's awful!  I can't imagine that!


----------



## nchen7

not like you have control over it, but don't get it. it's the worst. there's NOTHING you can do about the pain. just....not talk, eat or move your mouth in any way! it's hard for a 8 year old to do that!


----------



## NubianFan

I resisted getting the flu shot for several years because of things like this, finally my mom convinced me to get one. Since then I rarely get any virus, hardly ever get a cold, hardly ever get a stomach bug. I have issues with my health because of my thyroid and now this intestinal puzzle, but I rarely ever get a virus. My daughter had swine flu luckily for her she had a mild case but even so she was either in bed or on the couch for a week even treated with Tamiflu and Zofran (sp) I have had the regular flu and it isn't fun, think stomach virus combined with pneumonia and that is just about how you feel for a week or two. People don't remember but the flu actually used to kill thousands of people. It still could if it were to get to epidemic proportions. Look in cemeteries for deaths in the 1918-1922+ range most of those are flu deaths.


----------



## NubianFan

Yeah and Skyla I hate to tell you this but I think people who get multiple cases of chicken pox are more likely to get shingles. 
Shingles is AWFUL.


----------



## ksalvagno

When I was drinking raw goat milk, I wasn't getting any stomach viruses. Everyone else around me was sick and I wouldn't come down with it. Now that I have been drinking store bought milk, I get sick easily. It drives me crazy that I won't have a truly good source of goat milk until 2015. It makes me tempted to buy another goat in milk but I'm really trying to keep it to 3 goats. 

Space constraints and the fact that it is nice to just care for 3 goats and DH really doesn't want more have kept me from buying another one so far.


----------



## nchen7

I just eat lots of garlic. it keeps away the flu, colds AND vampires!


----------



## Axykatt

I agree with not giving my kids first generation vaccines. My oldest didn't get his Chickenpox shot because it was too new. My youngest did get it, though because it's been 15 years, so I feel pretty confident about it.


----------



## nchen7

stomach viruses aren't fun. I got the Norwalk virus one winter...and I think I got 6 pack abs from it.... went away after I started eating tho. lol


----------



## NubianFan

speaking of vampires and garlic did I tell y'all that haunted hotel I went to had garlic in the flower beds. I think someone had spread the garlic to contain them (evil spirits) within the perimeter of the hotel property, there were garlic bulbs spread around the entire perimeter in the flower beds.


----------



## nchen7

realy?? interesting! no, you didn't mention that. wonder if that works?


----------



## NubianFan

Could be the milk is sort of inoculating you naturally. Honey can do this with allergies. I mean drinking mother's milk builds up the babies immunity, why would it not build up ours?

Store bought milk is pasteurized it may kill that benefit.


----------



## NubianFan

That whole place was freaky I want to tell y'all the story but at the same time thinking about it still creeps me out and it isn't like I really saw a ghost and have some glamorous story to tell it was more the feeling of the place.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Yeah and Skyla I hate to tell you this but I think people who get multiple cases of chicken pox are more likely to get shingles. Shingles is AWFUL.


I've heard that.. 

What are they like?? Never really looked into it... I try not to think of it  lol


----------



## NubianFan

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I've heard that..
> 
> What are they like?? Never really looked into it... I try not to think of it  lol


 I haven't had it but I know people who have. It is very painful, you break out in a rash on your torso but the worst part is you have severe nerve pains that just sort of pulse and it lasts 3 - 4 weeks.


----------



## ksalvagno

A friend of mine in her 80's had it last year. Could hardly wear clothes the pain was so bad.


----------



## nchen7

from what I know of shingles is something to do with the nervous system..... i'm also in denial...that one day, I will NOT get shingles!


----------



## NubianFan

shingles is so not cool.
That is a shot I will get when it comes down in price. Right now I have heard it is a $200 vaccine.
The problem with that vaccine is it only works in about 50% of the cases.


----------



## Texaslass

Y'all quit talking about diseases and sickness!!!!!! :hair:
What's wrong with y'all, ew!
I don't like to think about any if that stuff, it freaks me out!

The only :2cents: I'm going to add is that I firmly believe (as do my parents, and a lot of people we know) that the flu shot will. Give you the flu. Period.
My dad got the worst flu of his life, and seriously could've died, the ONLY year he ever got a flu shot. Go figure. 
I'm not arguing, just had to say that.


----------



## ksalvagno

Jill is actually going to look up for me whether the shingles vaccine is worthwhile or not. So you can see what results she finds too.


----------



## NubianFan

Okay thanks Karen.


----------



## NubianFan

We could talk about vampires and ghosts but that isn't a pleasant conversation either. 
Or we could talk about Ringo Starr.... not sure I have much to say about him but yeah we could.


----------



## nchen7

ok, something happier for Sarah.....

I made Christmas soap yesterday! tired a lazy version of funnel pour, then did a swirl. looks a little like Christmas tie dye.....

oh, Sarah, how much EO do you put in your soap ppo?


----------



## NubianFan

Oh I know what we can talk about. I tried on the dress my mom bought me for my graduation this morning and it FITS... and it looks really nice. There is no one better than a mom to buy you something that fits and looks nice on you.


----------



## ksalvagno

NubianFan said:


> We could talk about vampires and ghosts but that isn't a pleasant conversation either.
> Or we could talk about Ringo Starr.... not sure I have much to say about him but yeah we could.


I wonder if the younger ones would even know who Ringo Starr is! :laugh:


----------



## nchen7

Beatles!! isn't he the one who always gets made fun of?


----------



## Texaslass

Thank you! :lol:

About 1 tbsp per pound, sometimes just a tad more. With cinnamon, pepper mint, and any super strong one, I do a bit more than half that much, I don't know exactly what it comes to in tbsp.

I try not to use too many fragrances, so most of my soap is EO.


----------



## NubianFan

oh oh oh yeah we could talk about soap, NChen I was looking at essential oils last night and wondering how much you use per batch and some of them have skin irritant warnings but also say they can be used in soap?? is that just meaning too much can burn skin or what?


----------



## Texaslass

NubianFan said:


> Oh I know what we can talk about. I tried on the dress my mom bought me for my graduation this morning and it FITS... and it looks really nice. There is no one better than a mom to buy you something that fits and looks nice on you.


Speak for yourself!! :roll: (or your mom)
I cannot say the same of my mom, sorry.


----------



## nchen7

ya, well......I'm still new at this EO stuff, so I put 0.05oz ppo for peppermint according to soapqueen.....and I think it's TOO strong for peppermint! I should put on the soap "not to be used in delicate areas" lol


----------



## NubianFan

Ringo Starr is the one with the big nose. I like him though, he and George Harrison were my favorites, I wasn't a John Lennon fan at all and I can tolerate Paul McCartney.


----------



## Texaslass

I've heard of Ringo Starr!  wasn't sure what band he was in, or what he looks like, or sounds like, but I've heard of him! 
I'm not really into the Beatles.


----------



## nchen7

NubianFan said:


> oh oh oh yeah we could talk about soap, NChen I was looking at essential oils last night and wondering how much you use per batch and some of them have skin irritant warnings but also say they can be used in soap?? is that just meaning too much can burn skin or what?


I've read things like cloves and cinnamon are irritants, so don't use as much. peppermint is strong, but just makes things tingly.... um.....citrus family EOs can cause light sensitivity to skin, so again, don't use as much, BUT their scent doesn't last as well in the soaping process so you HAVE to put a ton in, so i'm not too sure how that works...... (i'm no scientist, and i'm too lazy to do math).

I'm a lavender fiend, so I kinda stick to that and tea tree. they're good for you!


----------



## NubianFan

Texaslass said:


> Speak for yourself!! :roll: (or your mom)
> I cannot say the same of my mom, sorry.


Well that stinks! When my mom buys me clothes for Christmas or something, it always fits me like a glove and looks better on me than something I would buy. I don't know how she does it!! It doesn't matter what size I am at the time, she always knows what will fit! Just by looking at me!! How does she do that!


----------



## nchen7

Leslie, it's always exciting when your mom buys you something you like and fits. my mom almost never does that. I get these weird outfits that are "in style" in Hong Kong that has to be in an XL b/c the women there are tiny twigs. I never look good in them b/c I have a more.....north American body type.... they get put in the back of my closet then eventually donated........


----------



## Texaslass

NubianFan said:


> Well that stinks! When my mom buys me clothes for Christmas or something, it always fits me like a glove and looks better on me than something I would buy. I don't know how she does it!! It doesn't matter what size I am at the time, she always knows what will fit! Just by looking at me!! How does she do that!


That is awesome, that would be so cool. 
My mom used to sew a lot, and she was pretty good at making it fit then, but she went by measurements, and I was a kid.


----------



## NubianFan

nchen7 said:


> I've read things like cloves and cinnamon are irritants, so don't use as much. peppermint is strong, but just makes things tingly.... um.....citrus family EOs can cause light sensitivity to skin, so again, don't use as much, BUT their scent doesn't last as well in the soaping process so you HAVE to put a ton in, so i'm not too sure how that works...... (i'm no scientist, and i'm too lazy to do math).
> 
> I'm a lavender fiend, so I kinda stick to that and tea tree. they're good for you!


Well Bergamot is the one I would really like to use, it is used in a lot of perfumes/colognes. It is a type of citrus, soooo I was wondering how that would work out. The thing is though is it is a complement scent I would be using it mixed with other EO's so, I wouldn't use much of it, I think it would be safe I guess I will just have to experiment and see.


----------



## nchen7

NubianFan said:


> Well that stinks! When my mom buys me clothes for Christmas or something, it always fits me like a glove and looks better on me than something I would buy. I don't know how she does it!! It doesn't matter what size I am at the time, she always knows what will fit! Just by looking at me!! How does she do that!


some people just have a knack. I have a friend who used to be in fashion. no one can guess my height...guess I look taller than I am? but he guessed it bang on. and some just can see how an outfit can fit on a person. i'm not that person. trying to buy clothes for my bf is a pain b/c boys clothes look weird.....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol what a change in conversation :laugh: 

Brb...


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Lol what a change in conversation :laugh:
> 
> Brb...


A blessed change! :lol:


----------



## nchen7

NubianFan said:


> Well Bergamot is the one I would really like to use, it is used in a lot of perfumes/colognes. It is a type of citrus, soooo I was wondering how that would work out. The thing is though is it is a complement scent I would be using it mixed with other EO's so, I wouldn't use much of it, I think it would be safe I guess I will just have to experiment and see.


that's the scent in earl grey tea, right? you can use extra strong tea to make soap with!

I dunno if this will help with mixture. http://www.essentialoils.co.za/blending_fragrances.htm

I saw in a soaping101 video that she dabbed drops of EOs on a qtip, and put various combinations in a baggie, then open up to sniff. write on the baggie how much you dabbed of each (e.g. 2 drops lemon, 1 drop bergamot, 3 drops lavender) or something. and pick the mixture you like best and keep the same ratio when mixing your big batch.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Ug I think Betty's bite might be a little off. :/ I am going to send a picture to her breeder and see what she says.


----------



## NubianFan

I like buying clothes for my Nephew he is 6'6" so he has trouble finding things with long enough sleeves and long enough shirt tails and long enough pants legs. I go to specialty places and pick him out two nice work outfits every Christmas and one nice casual (think date wear) every birthday. He loves it when I buy him clothes he says they always fit and look good on him. I buy him blues and greens because he has auburn hair and blue eyes. He tends to buy himself blacks, and grays, because he likes dark colors but I just buy him dark greens and blues and it looks great on him and he is comfortable wearing those colors. I think his wardrobe is pretty much things I have bought him. My mom buys him coats and shoes, so he gets those from her he has a size 15 foot.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> A blessed change! :lol:


:lol:


----------



## NubianFan

nchen7 said:


> that's the scent in earl grey tea, right? you can use extra strong tea to make soap with!
> 
> I dunno if this will help with mixture. http://www.essentialoils.co.za/blending_fragrances.htm
> 
> I saw in a soaping101 video that she dabbed drops of EOs on a qtip, and put various combinations in a baggie, then open up to sniff. write on the baggie how much you dabbed of each (e.g. 2 drops lemon, 1 drop bergamot, 3 drops lavender) or something. and pick the mixture you like best and keep the same ratio when mixing your big batch.


Yes Earl Grey tea, it has antibacterial properties and helps with infections, so drink Earl Grey is you ever have a sore throat. The scent is used in a lot of perfumes and colognes. It adds a hearty depth to a fragrance. I have in my mind to mix it with rose, ylang, ylang, and fir....


----------



## Texaslass

I like your avatar, Skyla.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> I like your avatar, Skyla.


Thank you


----------



## nchen7

mmmm......earl grey tea. it's one of my favourite!

now I want to go buy some from the store and soap with it.....


----------



## NubianFan

I could spend a lot of money on those EO's though... What about colors, this site I was at had oxides and micas which is best or does it matter?


----------



## NubianFan

nchen7 said:


> mmmm......earl grey tea. it's one of my favourite!
> 
> now I want to go buy some from the store and soap with it.....


You should! You know, I wonder what it would be like to put the actual tea leaves into the soap.... some people put oatmeal and seeds and other types of scrubbies....


----------



## NubianFan

So my daughter is in GT and they have to come up with, market, and sell a new product. It can be a new spin on an old product but it has to be an original idea. So she is going to make scented colored paper, and sell it as a type of potpourri. I don't know all the details yet and neither does she I don't think but I got her the construction paper and we are trying to decide how to cut it.


----------



## NubianFan

Yay!!!! They just called me from the university bookstore and my graduations robes and hood are ready!!

This is getting so exciting!


----------



## NubianFan

Well since everyone disappeared suddenly making me think of Roanoke I will too .... POOF


----------



## Scottyhorse

Can you guys look at my thread 'underbite'?


----------



## nchen7

i'm back!!! sorry, had to go to the pharmacy to get stuff for my doe....

I use clays and food stuffs mostly. haven't delved into micas and oxides yet. EOs can be hugely expensive. look at new directions aromatics. they have good prices there, and sometimes have specials. beware of the amount that your buying...I went on a shopping spree and now I have about half litre of lavender EO...lol


----------



## nchen7

I think tea leaves would just make things brown. you can grind them down and add so they can be scrubby, like with coffee beans. 

I personally would make really STRONG tea, freeze the tea, and mix that into lye.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sorry! I had to go to the fire department with my dad to get a burn permit for tonight


----------



## nchen7

burn permit? what are you burning??


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nchen7 said:


> burn permit? what are you burning??


Just some fire wood  we have to get a permit to burn :roll:


----------



## nchen7

well, that's good. ppl here burn whatever they want, whenever they want, and the fire dept doesn't care. it's the worst when they burn tires or plastic. yes...you read correctly.....tires and plastic.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

We can burn what ever we want pretty much.. (Obviously not tires and plastic!  but wood wise) there are plenty of times we have burned without a permit... They don't really care... When it's dry out and hasn't rained in a while is when we get a permit..


----------



## nchen7

yes, I have no problems with organic matter burning. it's when there's black smoke billowing over my house, and i'm getting sick from the fumes is when I have a problem.

earlier this year, the recycling plant was on fire. people weren't really evacuated, and NO ONE was wear masks (like cops directing traffic in the area). ppl just stood under the fire, watching it. like c'mon! that's not good to be around!!!


----------



## Texaslass

Leslie, I use green tea leaves (chooped really small, almost powder, but not quite) in the green tea and mint soap I make.
They actually add a nice green color to the soap, which wasn't there when I tried it without them, even thought I put brewed tea in it as well.
I make the tea triple strength and use it very cold when I add the lye to it.
I use it in place of water for that soap, works really well, though it does stink when you put the lye in.


----------



## Texaslass

I've probably recommended this site several times, but wholesale supplies plus is a great resource for soap making. Their EOs are fairly affordable, and I love that they have free shipping! 
They just don't have a ton of variety in EOs, which is a little annoying, but otherwise, they're great.


----------



## nchen7

there are too many soaps, and soooo little time!

I cant' wait to unmold mine and cut it. it's like Christmas every time!


----------



## Axykatt

I am exhausted after staying up all night with Peggy Sue and my allergies!

Who's gonna come babysit baby Amélie while I take a nap?


----------



## nchen7

I like baby and goat cuddles...but i'm a bit far away i'm afraid....

I hope you get some good rest tonight! how's Peggy Sue doing?


----------



## Axykatt

Pooh is doing fine. She's happy and hungry. Haven't seen any weakness in her leg today. I'm really not looking forward to giving her more shots tonight!


----------



## nchen7

I hear that! my Buttercup is NOT happy to see me anymore. she knows when I come, I bear syringes with stuff I make her swallow, and stick her with needles.  I try to compensate with lots of scratches and massages, but she still remembers.... she doesn't want to eat, so I can't even buy her affection with treats!


----------



## Axykatt

nchen7 said:


> I hear that! my Buttercup is NOT happy to see me anymore. she knows when I come, I bear syringes with stuff I make her swallow, and stick her with needles.  I try to compensate with lots of scratches and massages, but she still remembers.... she doesn't want to eat, so I can't even buy her affection with treats!


Poor Buttercup! Poor Buttercup's mommy, too!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Only a half hour, if that, to go! I'm excited!  this will be a fun night


----------



## NubianFan

Oh wow! todays the big day! Have fun! are y'all roasting hot dogs and making smores over the campfire or?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It Tis!  lol! No.. Well we will have s'mores if anyone wants any.. But we have soups and chillies and cookies and pies and breads, hot chocolate, apple cider, and teas and lots of good stuff


----------



## Emzi00

Pssst.. go for it Skyla


----------



## NubianFan

oh wow? how many people are coming is it a church cook out or a family party?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol Emma! :laugh:

Leslie, it's our church... We will have quite a bit of people.. Lol! Will be interesting :laugh:


----------



## Emzi00

You know you want to go for it  

Sounds like a lot of fun!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

I'm with Emma on this! (I think... I came in a little late)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! Oh you two! :roll: 
I'll try and keep you UTD through the night When time allows  

Maybe a little Patrick :laugh:


----------



## NubianFan

Go for what? did I miss something?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Eeep! He's here!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Go for what? did I miss something?


She wants me to ask him out  
Not happening! ROFL!


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> Go for what? did I miss something?


Mr. Youknowwho.. :laugh:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Good luck! LOL


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> She wants me to ask him out
> Not happening! ROFL!


You know what you could do?!?!! You could like just casually ask him to like teach you how to play the drums  :lol: ask him if he wants to hang out sometime... go on a romantic horseback ride and have a picnic   :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Eeep! He's here!


Well, I'd have you tell him that I said hi, but he doesn't know me :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> You know what you could do?!?!! You could like just casually ask him to like teach you how to play the drums  :lol: ask him if he wants to hang out sometime... go on a romantic horseback ride and have a picnic   :lol:


ROFL! 
Don't you make me actually lol! That would be interesting to explain  :ROFL:

And I don't want to play the drums and he knows me well enough to know I am not into music and that wouldn't come out casually  :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Fair enough :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

ha ha ha


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Fair enough :lol:


:lol:


----------



## Texaslass

I thought mr. Youknowwho was some Japanese guy at first too. 

I can't stay, just saying hi!


----------



## Texaslass

Oh, that is so weird, is my avatar a big arrow on y'all's screens??


----------



## Texaslass

And I have a laughing "lol" face where it usually shows if someone's online or not! :ROFL: Skyla's, too.


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> I thought mr. Youknowwho was some Japanese guy at first too.
> 
> I can't stay, just saying hi!


That would be the most awesomest last name ever!

Hi!!!!!!!! :hug: :hug:


----------



## Texaslass

Aw, they went away.  I was kinda liking all the happiness. :lol: For a sec, the edit button was this one:  So cute!


----------



## Texaslass

Alright, I really can't stay. :wave:

Skyla, have fun, sounds like it will be a fun evening!

See ya, Emma. :hug: and Leslie.


----------



## NubianFan

I am dropping in and out watching a suspenseful murder mystery, about a serial killer...


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> Alright, I really can't stay. :wave:
> 
> Skyla, have fun, sounds like it will be a fun evening!
> 
> See ya, Emma. :hug: and Leslie.


Awe, bye Sarah :hug:


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> I am dropping in and out watching a suspenseful murder mystery, about a serial killer...


Sounds scary..


----------



## NubianFan

It is a little scary it is in three one hour parts and I have watched two of them, it is really intelligent though, it is about four women who were code breakers during world war II and now they are using their skills to crack the pattern left by a serial killer and track him down. The police are kind of dismissing them as silly housewives because they can't tell that they were code breakers because they signed a secrecy act. She just now walked into a building with the killer and she is alone, (the main character) so the second part ended at a really scary place.


----------



## NubianFan

Even their husbands don't know they are code breakers so their husbands are believing them either.


----------



## Emzi00




----------



## NubianFan

Oh crud it is getting really really scary now....


----------



## NubianFan

I paused it because it got too intense I am beginning to wonder why I chose to watch this...


----------



## ksalvagno

I can't watch anything violent or scary. I stick with funny or romantic.


----------



## NubianFan

Well I can't watch horror movies at all. I thought this was just a murder mystery and it is but it has this suspenseful twist which to most people would probably be mild, but I can't take much of that it is scary to me.


----------



## NubianFan

Ok it is over thank goodness.... remind me not to pick that type to watch again....


----------



## goathiker

Never watch White Noise...You won't ever sleep again


----------



## Emzi00

My brother watched this one called "The hills have eyes"... he didn't sleep for a couple nights...


----------



## NubianFan

I can't watch horror movies at all, and it isn't because I am scared when I watch them so much as it put my mind on creepy overload and my mind can make up far scarier scenarios than Hollywood can. So for months after I make up scary stuff in my mind. And essentially scare myself. 
Now my office partner, likes horror movies and he watched "The Conjuring" and it scared him to death...
He had been wanting to buy and live in this haunted house that is for sale near us, and after watching that movie he didn't even want to look at the pictures I stopped and took of it on my way back from Eureka Springs.


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, not much into most of those. I like the end of the word movies though. The Perfect Storm, Volcano, The book of Eli, etc.


----------



## NubianFan

I would love to sea all of the perfect storm I have only gotten to see one part of it


----------



## Axykatt

Just finished giving everyone their Ivomec Plus shots. This time Peg was completely unfazed, just kept eating and ignored all three shots.

Jessica Albaah had gotten wormer shots from her breeder, so she just flinched a bit and lurched towards the end. 

Holly Doelightly and Jean Paul Goatier freaked out! It was everything everyone said it would be. Holly screamed like a baby and when it was over she limped like her leg was broken and hunched up behind my husband crying and biting at the spot. Jean Paul screamed through the whole thing, then flopped off the milking stand and ran around in circles crying for his mamma. 

Both ran to Peg and nursed like they were tiny babies, and then they were fine. It was actually a lot more traumatic and loud than when they got disbudded. I earned a glass of wine and an evening with The Royal Tenanbaums! :laugh:


----------



## goathiker

Heck Kat, come on over, I've got a half rack of premium


----------



## Axykatt

One of these days I'm gonna take you up on that!


----------



## goathiker

That would be so awesome. Maybe we could meet somewhere between your family in CA and here sometime...
I've even got a portable experienced babysitter...


----------



## NubianFan

I spent thirty minute shelling pistachios so I could make a homemade candy bar of caramels pistachios and chocolate. NOw my thumb nails are shot...


----------



## goathiker

Yeah but, it's going to be so worth it while you're eating your treat...


----------



## Axykatt

I go to San Francisco from time to time, my best friend lives there. He and I have wanted to take a trip up to Oregon some time soon, I'll look you up.


----------



## NubianFan

I love pistachios and the candy makers just don't use them. One of the things I love about Eureka Springs is there is a great candy kitchen there that makes English toffee, complete with pistachios and cashews


----------



## NubianFan

Skyla must be having fun that is so great!


----------



## goathiker

It's awesome. I hope she's having a great time.


----------



## NubianFan

Katt I love your goat"s names!


----------



## NubianFan

I am taking my daughter and hopefully one of her friends to this Discover Dinosaurs thing this weekend. It should be fun for them.


----------



## goathiker

That sounds like fun. We have a science museum in Portland that does different shows every month. They have some neat things in there sometimes. They have an Imax theater too. That is really cool.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm playing capture the flag now  I'm on Youknowwho's team


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks guys  your awesome :hug: y'all mean a lot to me  :hug:


----------



## NubianFan

hee hee hee


----------



## awshucksgoatfarmvt

Bunch of happy camper for sur


----------



## Texaslass

Soo, I was lurking on a cat forum tonight, just to see if there's anything really important to know....
You know they have usertitles like us, but they're all like: "senior cat", "junior cat", "kitten", and so on and so forth. :doh:

And the first forum I went to had 39,000 plus members!!  That was just one, there's a lot of them! 
I didn't ever even think of there being such a thing as a cat forum until a few days ago! People are weird.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL Sarah! That's too funny! :laugh: I agree, so
E crazy people!


----------



## goathiker

You want to see weird, check out the pet rat forums. Really, you're like scum if you don't spend $800 on your rats tumors when they get to the end.


----------



## Texaslass

Scary stuff, Jill. 

Idk why, but it just seems wrong to even have a cat forum. I mean, I'm a cat lover and I can say that. It looked to me like all those people did was talk about their cats all day long to each other, more than actually addressing issues and health and stuff like we do here.
I'm alway learning here, every single time I come on, but there it was like all one big chat thread! Idk, maybe I'm just prejudiced, but without even looking, I think TGS is my favorite animal forum there is.


----------



## liloasisranch

*Milking problem on new momma nanny.*

I need some help my new momma threw two beautiful kids yesterday and her udder is magnific but one side wont allow milk and one of the kids is getting the shore end of the stick. You wont see a nicer udder composition but I have had one side release and not the other unless there was an obvious issue, any ideas????


----------



## Texaslass

liloasisranch said:


> I need some help my new momma threw two beautiful kids yesterday and her udder is magnific but one side wont allow milk and one of the kids is getting the shore end of the stick. You wont see a nicer udder composition but I have had one side release and not the other unless there was an obvious issue, any ideas????


I'm sorry, but I can't quite make out what you are asking. :shrug: 
If one side is too full you'll need to milk it out, or she could get mastitis.

If you start a thread in the health and wellness section, I think you'll get a lot more input.


----------



## Texaslass

Skyla? Leslie? Jill? *echos* anyone?........


----------



## goathiker

I'm here. Just checking out what I missed. Not a lot going on tonight really.


----------



## Texaslass

*sound of wind howling through a canyon*

Okay then, if I'm that repulsive, I'll just go. :tears: good night everyone!


----------



## goathiker

Fine


----------



## Texaslass

Oh now you come back.  Well, I really should go, so g'night. :wave:


----------



## NubianFan

I am here sort of , I have lost my mind and offering to open a chat room for the board on another thread.


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Sarah, have a good sleep...


----------



## NubianFan

Sorry Night Sarah. I am in and out and all over the place tonight.


----------



## Texaslass

:slapfloor: I saw that!  That's an oldish thread, what prompted you to offer? :lol:


----------



## goathiker

NubianFan said:


> I am here sort of , I have lost my mind and offering to open a chat room for the board on another thread.


Cool, I'll probably get kicked out


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hello everyone, if I suddenly disappear, it's the internet.


----------



## goathiker

Ha, sure, mine's the same way. The tower got blown over yesterday. I have no phone service and loving it...


----------



## NubianFan

I am here but not really I am watching a comedy movie this time. LOL


----------



## Scottyhorse

Alright I think I'm gunna go for the night, the internet is sooooo sloooooooooow.

G'Night everyone!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

They just left  had a great night! Shouldn't have any trouble falling asleep tonight with all that running I did! :lol: 

We got to hang out and talk for a bit at the end


----------



## goathiker

Hey, me too. Thinking about getting the bath tub though...DH picked all the movies...


----------



## goathiker

Skyla, sounds like you had a great night...So details...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

What kind of details do ya want?? Lol!

He stood next to me for a while till one of the other guys came and stood between us :roll: he was Ssooo annoying tonight!! (He has a big crush on me and has for years and he won't take a hint! He went 'crying' to his parents tonight cause I kept walking away when he stood close to me :laugh: )


----------



## goathiker

Oh great, always nice to have the antagonist  You're lucky you know...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well I can't stand him so no worries there! LOL! 

Why am I lucky??


----------



## goathiker

Because your parents will do that kind of thing, because they care for the community not just themselves, I can't explain it really, but, you are lucky.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh  yah  I get what your saying  I'm happy about that  we all had such a great night  the house is a mess after all the cleaning, we are all wiped out... Bit had a great time


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well.. Gonna head to bed now  night Jill and whoever else is still on  :wave:


----------



## NubianFan

night everyone


----------



## goathiker

G'Night people


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Hi/night y'all!


----------



## goathiker

Hi what's up?


----------



## goathiker

Hee Hee 80's music. You all should listen


----------



## ksalvagno

Love 80's music! Best music to paint to.


----------



## goathiker

So, why are Freddy Mercury's teeth so compelling?


----------



## goathiker

Ha, I love this song


----------



## goathiker

Okay, Have done a lot on Shingles...Back tomorrow night...Interesting disease actually....No don't get the shot for no reason. Back soon.


----------



## Texaslass

Yikes, Jill!  Seriously, Ozzy Ozbourne, Queen!!!?!!!  
I like 80's music, but not that kind!
I do however like Cinderella's "Nobody's fool".  But I almost never watch the music videos or live performances on those nasty rockers, I just watch the ones with lyrics. :lol: They're just toooo ugly to watch!


----------



## Texaslass

Emma and Skyla will probably think I'm weird, but I really like this scorpions song.  Again, I've never watched them, so if they're really really awful don't think I'm okay with that.  I can enjoy good music even if freaks wrote it, as long as I don't have to look at them, know what I mean? 











Have y'all seen the new Tron? You should, it's awesome.


----------



## Texaslass

Hey, I have the magic touch today!! :dance: :lol:


----------



## awshucksgoatfarmvt

*Allergies?*

Before we moved to Fla many years ago I had a friend send me honey that was from that area,,,,,,,,,,never had a problem. Twelve years later I moved back to Vermont. Again I had a friend send me wild honey that was from near my new home, I have been very fortunate as I used to suffer terrible y. Head aches that would end up migraines an off to the hospital. Been back home, still taking a tsp of honey a day.............so far so good and it has be twenty years..............
Try it, it does take a while for your body to get all the goodness from the honey but the winter time is the bast time to st:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:art taking it


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Morning guys!  just waking up now lol! Feels good to sleep in! If even for just an hour 

That's cool about the honey  I have heard that  luckily I don't really get allergies cause I don't like honey


----------



## Emzi00

Morning!
Brother is making omelets... he's taking a foods class at school :yum:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sounds yummy! Maybe I should make one too... Lol!


----------



## ksalvagno

goathiker said:


> Okay, Have done a lot on Shingles...Back tomorrow night...Interesting disease actually....No don't get the shot for no reason. Back soon.


Thanks, sounds good.

Excellent songs by the way.


----------



## Emzi00

Might be going to ride my grandma's horse today :dance:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Don't go rubbing it in


----------



## Emzi00

:dance: :wahoo: :balloons: :dance:

Better?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Rude  

Lol!


----------



## Emzi00

Well, it's not like I could invite you...   You'd never make it in time


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! No but your still rubbing it in! :lol: 

I miss riding SOOO much!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

My neighbors over.. Guess I should brush my hair before I go up stairs :laugh:


----------



## Emzi00

Oh Skyla :slapfloor:


----------



## ksalvagno

I'm actually going to do something fun today. DH and I are going to the National Poultry Show in Columbus. Can't wait to see all the different chicken breeds in person. Been trying to figure out what chickens I want to get next spring.


----------



## Emzi00

That sounds like a lot of fun Karen!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! 

That does sound like fun Karen!  it's cool all the different chickens!


----------



## ksalvagno

I never thought there could be so many breeds. It is amazing.

I want to start hatching chicks. I don't want to keep a large flock but maybe sell a few and put some in the freezer.

I've always wanted to get a couple ducks but DH is very against that so I will stick with chickens.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It sure is!

That's cool!  we are going to get rid of our hens (not laying anymore) and get some new ones in the spring  I want a few broilers but my mom wants to do a bunch of turkeys instead.. 

LOL! I'm with him! Ducks are awful!


----------



## ksalvagno

I want to do turkeys at some point too. I love the smaller Jersey Buffs but will probably just get a few broad breasted ones to raise and butcher so I don't have to care for any over the winter.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah.. That's what we are doing... We just did some last week  can't wait to eat them! :drool:


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> LOL! No but your still rubbing it in! :lol:
> 
> I miss riding SOOO much!


Me too, even though I've hardly done it. 

I was sooo hungry this morning!  I just had three eggs and I'm still hungry; don't know how I managed that, I usually can't take more than two. :scratch:

Morning!


----------



## Texaslass

I scared y'all away again, didn't I?


----------



## Emzi00

Hey Sarah :wave: 
I actually just got back


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm here!  I was off likeing last nights posts lol!


----------



## Emzi00

I noticed Skyla! :ROFL:


----------



## Texaslass

Me too! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

hehe! :lol:


----------



## ksalvagno

Texaslass said:


> I scared y'all away again, didn't I?


No, I just took the time to walk our dogs. We don't have a large fenced in area yet so I walk them twice a day. We do have an area for them to go to the bathroom but it isn't near what they had at our old house.

But probably won't be on long. I have to get ready to go to the poultry show.


----------



## Texaslass

Well, I promised the (human) kids we could play outside with the goats this morning.  The goats and human kids are having a lot of fun climbing on the new milking parlor walls. :lol:
The goats keep walking in and out through the boards. My dad had to lock them in the other pen while he was working cause they kept getting underfoot and trying to eat screws. :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Such silly goats! :laugh: they are just trying to help  :laugh:


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh: Sounds like fun Sarah, or at least fun to watch


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Such silly goats! :laugh: they are just trying to help  :laugh:


I know! They're so cute when they do that. 
I better go now. :wave:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Awe.. Have fun Sarah  :wave:


----------



## Emzi00

Bye Sarah  :hug: :hug:


----------



## Texaslass

You sillies.  I'll be back sometime this morning anyways. (the parents and other big kids aren't here, so I have the computer all to myself  ) :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

:wahoo: :dance:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yay!!  :dance: arty:


----------



## Emzi00

I'm thinking about making Oliver a pack goat :scratch:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That would be way cool! I want a big wether to do that with.. But my mom doesn't want a wether and I have no where to pack lol


----------



## Emzi00

I wonder where Lacie has been lately? I miss her..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

She was here the other day... :shrug:


----------



## Emzi00

At like midnight!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah I know :lol:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Hey guys,

Here's how my morning went: I sat in a hard plastic lawn chair since about 6am!     It was opening day (deer season)! Yay!!!  Although I didn't see anything I heard several gunshots! So now there probably aren't any deer for me!      I'll be out there freezing my ____ (insert desired word) off morning and night until I get one (or season ends)! 

How was your morning?   

Patrick


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

I like this buck: http://www.tctc.com/~amfuture/bucks/boer_goat_facethefacts.html

Maybe he's too straight in the pasterns, but otherwise I like him!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sounds like a fun morning  lol!

He's a handsome buck!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Way too many avatars Skyla! :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Anyone know any good North Star equipment dealers that carry their 8ft hay feeder without the tray?? I emailed North Star and have yet to hear back... Beside.. I can only imagine the shipping on that sucker!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Way too many avatars Skyla! :ROFL:


Haha!  I told you! It changes often! I got that one of Hallie yesterday and thought it was cute


----------



## Texaslass

Anyone know how to cook ribs??


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> Anyone know how to cook ribs??


Slow cook them in the oven covered in BBQ sauce :drool: they fall off the bone and melt in your mouth! Delish! :yum:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

:idea: Grill + BBQ Sauce = Yummy ribs! LOL :ROFL:

I don't know... I have never cooked ribs before.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I cooked them once and they came out pretty good if I do say so myself! :drool: :laugh: and my sister even liked them!
I didn't slow cook them though... My dad does it that way and it's even better!! :drool:


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Slow cook them in the oven covered in BBQ sauce :drool: they fall off the bone and melt in your mouth! Delish! :yum:


Thanks, but how long and what temp?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh oh! Got my soap mold in the mail today!!  can't wait to start making some soap!


----------



## Texaslass

Oh, and I don't really have time to slow cook them, so what's a faster way?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> Thanks, but how long and what temp?


Oh like the new avatar 

Umm... I am not sure... :lol: I'll ask my dad


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> Oh, and I don't really have time to slow cook them, so what's a faster way?


Ok  I cooked mine in the oven faster  slow cooking just falls off the bone and melts in your mouth more IMO  lol! I LOVE slow cooking! Hehe!

My dad said he wasn't sure off the top of his head :/ 
Look in the Cooking Corner... Maybe something is in there? I want to say like 350-400 till they aren't raw anymore :ROFL: so much help aren't i  :laugh:


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Ok  I cooked mine in the oven faster  slow cooking just falls off the bone and melts in your mouth more IMO  lol! I LOVE slow cooking! Hehe!
> 
> My dad said he wasn't sure off the top of his head :/
> Look in the Cooking Corner... Maybe something is in there? I want to say like 350-400 till they aren't raw anymore :ROFL: so much help aren't i  :laugh:


Sorry to be slow answering, we got our Internet "updated" the other day, now it's about ten times as slow as it was before, which was pretty slow. :roll: Don't you love AT&T?  Um, NOT! :lol:

Thanks, I'll just throw 'em in the oven at 400, see what happens, I really don't feel like cooking today.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

I really need to stop posting random topics! LOL  :ROFL:

But...  I like this buck as well! I don't know how they got him to look like he gets steroids, but I like him!

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.bvboergoats.com/images/2011/09.07/Goober.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.bvboergoats.com/bucks/goober.html&h=500&w=500&sz=221&tbnid=pDnQxJS3ZD2FdM:&tbnh=90&tbnw=90&zoom=1&usg=__vGj7ylVB836aB--5TxwXV-2RpPY=&docid=kBQP0Xmns55U_M&sa=X&ei=vG5-UvacBcfIyAGe-4HoCQ&ved=0CEIQ9QEwAg


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Wow that's a big link!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> Sorry to be slow answering, we got our Internet "updated" the other day, now it's about ten times as slow as it was before, which was pretty slow. :roll: Don't you love AT&T?  Um, NOT! :lol: Thanks, I'll just throw 'em in the oven at 400, see what happens, I really don't feel like cooking today.


No worries  ours is messed up too :roll: comcast 

Well let me know how they turn out!  I would put lots of BBQ sauce on them so they stay moist and juicy  hehe!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> I really need to stop posting random topics! LOL  :ROFL: But...  I like this buck as well! I don't know how they got him to look like he gets steroids, but I like him! http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.bvboergoats.com/images/2011/09.07/Goober.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.bvboergoats.com/bucks/goober.html&h=500&w=500&sz=221&tbnid=pDnQxJS3ZD2FdM:&tbnh=90&tbnw=90&zoom=1&usg=__vGj7ylVB836aB--5TxwXV-2RpPY=&docid=kBQP0Xmns55U_M&sa=X&ei=vG5-UvacBcfIyAGe-4HoCQ&ved=0CEIQ9QEwAg


ROFL! Maybe he is! :ROFL: he sure has muscle!


----------



## Texaslass

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> I really need to stop posting random topics! LOL  :ROFL:
> 
> But...  I like this buck as well! I don't know how they got him to look like he gets steroids, but I like him!
> ]


Haha, steroids! :lol:

It's okay, we are always random on here. 

I don't know anything about Boers, so I'm no help. :/


----------



## ksalvagno

I would cook them at 325. No more than 350. 400 will cook them too fast and they will be tough. Not sure on the time since it depends on how much you are cooking.


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> No worries  ours is messed up too :roll: comcast
> 
> Well let me know how they turn out!  I would put lots of BBQ sauce on them so they stay moist and juicy  hehe!


Well, I would, but I'd already seasoned it with stuff like S&P, garlic, coriander and sage.  I didn't know what to do, so I just did it like we do most meat around here. 
We might not be extremely varied around here.


----------



## Texaslass

ksalvagno said:


> I would cook them at 325. No more than 350. 400 will cook them too fast and they will be tough. Not sure on the time since it depends on how much you are cooking.


Ah. Okay, I'll go turn it down. 
Idk how much it is, maybe 2 pounds?


----------



## Texaslass

I love Barlowgirl. 

Why does Emma always fall off the face of the earth when I'm here? :tears:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That sounds yummy too  

I like them too!  

Lol! Maybe cause you do it to her  :laugh:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Morning everyone


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> I really need to stop posting random topics! LOL  :ROFL:
> 
> But...  I like this buck as well! I don't know how they got him to look like he gets steroids, but I like him!
> 
> http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...a=X&ei=vG5-UvacBcfIyAGe-4HoCQ&ved=0CEIQ9QEwAg


I love that buck!!! Looks like a wether maker to me!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Morning Sydney


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Good "afternoon" Sydney!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Good "afternoon" Sydney!


Well it's only 10 AM here 

We're picking up Lost and Found on the 26th of this month  :dance::stars::wahoo::balloons: SO excited to have such a nice doe at such a low price!


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> That sounds yummy too
> 
> I like them too!
> 
> Lol! Maybe cause you do it to her  :laugh:


Do what to her?   I'm probably to dull to get it right now.


----------



## nchen7

Sarah, aren't you Texan? Isn't Texas famous for their bbqs?????


----------



## emilieanne

Well guys, for my senior year (next year) I'm gunna do a market animal. Either goat or pig. 
What do y'all think? 
I'm excited!!


----------



## Texaslass

nchen7 said:


> Sarah, aren't you Texan? Isn't Texas famous for their bbqs?????


We just don't have it very often, and personally I'm not a big BBQ fan.


----------



## Scottyhorse

emilieanne said:


> Well guys, for my senior year (next year) I'm gunna do a market animal. Either goat or pig.
> What do y'all think?
> I'm excited!!


That would be fun  I think I want to do a market animal next year.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

You disappear on her all the time  hehe! 

I say you should do a market goat Emilie  pigs are nasty!


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> You disappear on her all the time  hehe!
> 
> I say you should do a market goat Emilie  pigs are nasty!


Agreed about pigs. 

Yeah, well, I can't really help it, I don't have a phone, and I get weird looks (and I'm afraid I'll get talks too, if I'm not careful) if I'm on here too much when people are around. And with six kids, there's always someone around!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well.... after taking with Leslie from Leaning Tree, I apparently bought three of her biggest does! She said they are closer to 300lbs each! 

I have my fingers crossed that I can borrow a friend's trailer, because my earlier deal just fell through, and I'm trailer-less!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol! I know the feeling  I have my iPod and it's always in my pocket so I just take it out and check in often.. Lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Wow big goats Lacie!! 

Well I'm headed out to the Out Back for lunch  TTYS


----------



## Texaslass

Oh, Lacie! I've gotten into the habit of checking all the goats eyelids like every other day now,  so I was checking last night, and all the doelings have bright pink lids now! Theirs weren't white, but they were a bit pale, and I just dewormed them a few days ago. 

The older does are a bit better, but not great, and I think that's from the iron injectable, since they didn't improve with worming-I did the iron after that, and it's been a week or so. I'm still going to get the fecal done, but I just couldn't work up the courage to ask my dad this week, plus we were really busy. :/
Maybe I'll get it in the mail on Monday, IDK.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That's good Sarah! 

So, I have a bag of Golden Blend wormer, and I saw your thread on it... we're you going by the 1.6 oz per 100lbs? I don't want to under do it, and also is it safe for pregnant does? I can't find hardly any info on it.


----------



## nchen7

WOW! those are big girls you're going to get Lacie! can't wait to see pictures of them!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well.... after taking with Leslie from Leaning Tree, I apparently bought three of her biggest does! She said they are closer to 300lbs each!
> 
> I have my fingers crossed that I can borrow a friend's trailer, because my earlier deal just fell through, and I'm trailer-less!


Huge!!! I wonder if Lost and Found will get that big.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lacie, did you see that the vet got back to me?


----------



## Emzi00

Everyone. Stop. Changing. Avatars. :hair:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

But it's fun Emma  hehe!


----------



## Emzi00

But...  

I had so much fun riding my grandma's horse


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> That's good Sarah!
> 
> So, I have a bag of Golden Blend wormer, and I saw your thread on it... we're you going by the 1.6 oz per 100lbs? I don't want to under do it, and also is it safe for pregnant does? I can't find hardly any info on it.


Yeah, um don't know about it being safe for pregnant does, and I just went by the instructions on the label. 

The stuff I got from Hoegger says 0.1 lb per 100 lbs. IDk if that's the same o not. Says no milk discard.


----------



## Emzi00

Sarah!!! Yay!!!!!!! :hug: :dance:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I heard that he got back to you Skyla, are you going to be doing an ov-synch on her?

Yeah, I know, huge girls! I'm definitely curious to see what Alice's kids look like, one of her last bucklings was shipped to Saipan, so she must have some nice kids.
I'm also thinking, if my girls are 300 pounders....how big are the bucks!?


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> But...
> 
> I had so much fun riding my grandma's horse


But I thought you liked looking at ol' Breck. :lol:

Yeah, stop rubbing it in.  :sigh:


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You're back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wahoo: :dance:


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> But I thought you liked looking at ol' Breck. :lol:
> 
> Yeah, stop rubbing it in.  :sigh:


I do, but when more than one person changes their avatar I get confused!

Fine, when I come visiting in the very distant future we'll go horse riding..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:eyeroll: Eh, Sarah, that wasn't helpful. :lol: just kidding, oh well, I gave them what the package said, and I gave it to some pregnant ones, I don't think it will hurt them, it didn't have any warnings on the label so I assume it's fine.


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :eyeroll: Eh, Sarah, that wasn't helpful. :lol: QUOTE]
> 
> Hey, I gave you the dosage, that just might be important to know!


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> I do, but when more than one person changes their avatar I get confused!
> 
> Fine, when I come visiting in the very distant future we'll go horse riding..


I know what you mean, I won't change it again for as long as I can stand not too. 

Are you supplying the horses? :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hmm, I wonder if you had the same one... the label doses are different.


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> I know what you mean, I won't change it again for as long as I can stand not too.
> 
> Are you supplying the horses? :lol:


No, but I'll drive us to somewhere to ride  :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Well, I got mine from Hoegger, so you can look that up....

Wait, okay, the catalog says 0.1 lb per 100, and the bag says 1.6 oz per 100.... figure that out. :scratch: :shrug:


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> No, but I'll drive us to somewhere to ride  :lol:


Well, I don't think we'd have to ride, there's horses right across the street (well, a pasture away across the street). We'd have to get permission, though, and I don't know if they're broke to ride or not. 

:GAAH: My Internet STINKS today!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

onder: hmmm.... Ok, no idea what's up with the different doses. Oh well


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I heard that he got back to you Skyla, are you going to be doing an ov-synch on her? Yeah, I know, huge girls! I'm definitely curious to see what Alice's kids look like, one of her last bucklings was shipped to Saipan, so she must have some nice kids. I'm also thinking, if my girls are 300 pounders....how big are the bucks!?


Ov-synch?? 
He told me to do 1cc of lute and 2cc of the Cysterelline and then breed her on her next heat... I asked him how much for a does of each would be... I may just call Monday (he had called while I was at work and then emailed me back) and see what he says.. Will probably be quicker.. Lol!


----------



## Texaslass

Hang on- I just looked at the catalog again, and way down at the bottom of the description, it says "Adult dose 1/2 CC"  How can you give crumble feed in cc's???


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> Well, I don't think we'd have to ride, there's horses right across the street (well, a pasture away across the street). We'd have to get permission, though, and I don't know if they're broke to ride or not.
> 
> :GAAH: My Internet STINKS today!


Well, not sure we'd want to ride horses that aren't broke :slapfloor:

Mine doesn't *knock on wood*


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:sigh: I know where there are horses to ride! I miss them soo much! Ugg! I just need to head down one of these days and hop on and ride! Lol!


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Well, not sure we'd want to ride horses that aren't broke :slapfloor:
> 
> Mine doesn't *knock on wood*


IDK, it might be kinda fun! :slapfloor: Except when we got our backs broken falling off. 

Well, that helps a lot.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I love falling off!!  it's fun!! I loved to ride the crazy ones that would buck when you told them to do something! Haha! Didn't happen often.. Mostly when i was in a bad mood so I couldn't enjoy it! It just made me more mad!


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> IDK, it might be kinda fun! :slapfloor: Except when we got our backs broken falling off.
> 
> Well, that helps a lot.


You'd be the one breaking your back  I'd stay on  :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

:mecry:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh, Sarah, that is just too convoluted! How is anyone supposed to know what the right dose is!!

Ov-synch, means ovulation synchronization, it's normally the use of a progesterone implant, and used with the cystorellin, and lute, or something along those lines. But plain lute and cystorelin should work since she isn't having short cycles.


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> :sigh: I know where there are horses to ride! I miss them soo much! Ugg! I just need to head down one of these days and hop on and ride! Lol!


Just go and ride!!! :GAAH:


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> :mecry:


What's wrong dear? :hug:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hey....Emma...did you get the picture of the buck?....


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Oh, Sarah, that is just too convoluted! How is anyone supposed to know what the right dose is!!
> .


I have no idea, but I wish someone would figure it out, casue I have a huge bag of it sittin' in the cabinet. :/


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Hey....Emma...did you get the picture of the buck?....


Tomorrow, hun, tomorrow.... I'll send it to you right after I take it


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> What's wrong dear? :hug:


Y'all are making me want to ride a horse really really bad, and there's like no way for me to right now (or anytime in the near future that I can see). :tears:

And y'all probably thought I was a wimp for saying we'd break our backs.  
I don't really know why I even said that, like I'd care one twit!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sarah, you should call Hoegger!  Pretty please 

I'll hold you to it Emma! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> Y'all are making me want to ride a horse really really bad, and there's like no way for me to right now (or anytime in the near future that I can see). :tears:
> 
> And y'all probably thought I was a wimp for saying we'd break our backs.
> I don't really know why I even said that, like I'd care one twit!!


It's okay, you'll be just fine :hug:

:laugh: It happens. One of the people my parents work with, their kid broke, what was it, her neck.... or was it back... something like that, from falling off


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Sarah, you should call Hoegger!  Pretty please
> 
> I'll hold you to it Emma! :lol:


What Me?! *hyperventilates* jk
you mean to find out the dosage once and for all- can't you make your own calls?  I just ordered Molly's Herbal wormer, I don't need to know for a good while yet.


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Sarah, you should call Hoegger!  Pretty please
> 
> I'll hold you to it Emma! :lol:


 Or you could, not like she likes the phone anymore than you.. 

Okay, we should be down there around one, expect a picture by two 
That's my time, so eleven, you should have a picture eleven your time..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Oh, Sarah, that is just too convoluted! How is anyone supposed to know what the right dose is!! Ov-synch, means ovulation synchronization, it's normally the use of a progesterone implant, and used with the cystorellin, and lute, or something along those lines. But plain lute and cystorelin should work since she isn't having short cycles.


Hmm That's interesting... I plan to talk to him more when I call him.. See what he has to say when I can explain her better lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Just go and ride!!! :GAAH:


I have no way to get there right now.. And I would have to call and ask.. And idk.. Some of the people there and I don't really get along super well.. Lol! So I wait till my dad goes to fix stuff at the barn and go with him and see if I can ride then lol


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> It's okay, you'll be just fine :hug:
> 
> :laugh: It happens. One of the people my parents work with, their kid broke, what was it, her neck.... or was it back... something like that, from falling off


Thanks hun.  :hug: I'm okay, just get worked up sometimes over silly things, don't mind me.

People are getting back, I have to go now. :wave:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well...You should call, Sarah, for future reference! Do me this solid! I called like 50 people today!  :mecry: *wails uncontrollably*
:lol:

Alright Emma, I'll be waiting... :shades:


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well...You should call, Sarah, for future reference! Do me this solid! I called like 50 people today!  :mecry: *wails uncontrollably*
> :lol:
> 
> Alright Emma, I'll be waiting... :shades:


laugh:

Changed?? Is that Lacie talk for talked on the phone?  or am I an idiot?....


----------



## Emzi00

Bye Sarah :hug:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lovely auto incorrect Sarah, I fixed it, it's even fixed in the quote :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well...You should call, Sarah, for future reference! Do me this solid! I called like 50 people today!  :mecry: *wails uncontrollably*
> :lol:
> 
> Alright Emma, I'll be waiting... :shades:


Oh Lacie, that sucks! :hug: :ROFL: 

Okay...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So, anyway Sarah, you're calling them right?


----------



## Emzi00

Will somebody just ask Jill!?!?!! And if she doesn't know, she's not afraid of people!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Oh Lacie, that sucks! :hug: :ROFL:
> 
> Okay...


I know, and still, nobody will help me! :hair:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Will somebody just ask Jill!?!?!! And if she doesn't know, she's not afraid of people!


You should ask!


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> You should ask!


Is she on? You should, you might still have her number from when she randomly texted you that one time


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie, if you want to see a picture of the buck right now, go to Facebook and search for "Golden Rule Alpine Dairy Goats" scroll down a ways, and they have a picture of him from when he was about a month old. He's a lot darker now..


----------



## emilieanne

Scottyhorse said:


> That would be fun  I think I want to do a market animal next year.


I'm not sure if I want to do a pig or a goat yet but I'm REAL excited


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm tellin ya, pigs are nasty!  it's not worth having one unless your gonna eat it yourself!


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I know, and still, nobody will help me! :hair:


Oh, quit you're whining, I'll do it!  
Didn't I say I had to go? 

Just give me a bit.... :shades:


----------



## Texaslass

They're closed by now, I'll have to call tomorrow. Stinkin time difference again.


----------



## Emzi00

You're actually calling? :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Hey guys


----------



## Emzi00

Hey Sarah


----------



## littlegoatgirl

SKYLA IS LEAVING ME IN TIME OF CRISIS!!! 

Seriously! I was texting her and she just stopped texting me :hair: :GAAH:


----------



## Emzi00

Skyla! How dare she!  
:ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## goatlady1314

Hi guys  :embarrassed:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:ROFL: sorry :laugh: I am on the phone so I didn't catch it  sorry lol!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Haha that's okay I forgive you... But only if you give me chocolate  :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! Sorry.. I don't have any... Lol! I'm not a chocolate eater


----------



## goatlady1314

Do you guys live by each other or something??


----------



## NubianFan

Are you talking to Mr. Yagasaki I mean Mr. Youknowho?:laugh:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> LOL! Sorry.. I don't have any... Lol! I'm not a chocolate eater


WHAT!?! I'm sorry, we can't be friends. :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Hey anyone want to buy some candy bars from me for my 4-H club? :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> LOL! Sorry.. I don't have any... Lol! I'm not a chocolate eater


I'll settle for waffles..


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Hey anyone want to buy some candy bars from me for my 4-H club? :lol:


If you feel like driving to me, then sure! :lol:


----------



## goatlady1314

I hate waffles :yuck:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> If you feel like driving to me, then sure! :lol:


:lol: only if you buy all $60 worth


----------



## NubianFan

LOL I don't like waffles much either I am a pancake fan waffles are too crispy... I prefer soggy to crispy.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

goatlady1314 said:


> I hate waffles :yuck:


That's just un-American :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Lacie, forgot to tell you the other day, apparently im stupid now too, so we can for a club :roll:


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> :lol: only if you buy all $60 worth


:scratch: Let me go count my change...  :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goatlady1314 said:


> Do you guys live by each other or something??


Who? Me and Sarah? No.. Quite aways away! :laugh:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

:ROFL: I have to sell them all by Tuesday or I get stuck with them


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Are you talking to Mr. Yagasaki I mean Mr. Youknowho?:laugh:


HAHA! :ROFL: no! I'm talking to my friend.. About him.. :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Who? Me and Sarah? No.. Quite aways away! :laugh:


:laugh: I wish!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Hey anyone want to buy some candy bars from me for my 4-H club? :lol:


 What kinds?? :lol:



littlegoatgirl said:


> WHAT!?! I'm sorry, we can't be friends. :lol:


 LOL! Fine


----------



## NubianFan

I am flat beat I took my daughter and her best friend to "discover the dinosaurs" today it is only in our state for the weekend. We also walked all over down town Little Rock while we were there and went to the nature center, an went out to eat. My feet are killing me.


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> :ROFL: I have to sell them all by Tuesday or I get stuck with them


If you want to meet in the middle ish, I'm *hopefully* going to get my doe tomorrow.. I'll take two   jk


----------



## Emzi00

Skyla! Air1! Now!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Got it! Thanks Emma!  love this song!


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh: No problem  I know you do :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Why is it all the creepy jocks like fat girls and hit on my in some stupid way....?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!  you know me too well!  :laugh: 

My friend said thanks too cause she likes that song too  lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Why is it all the creepy jocks like fat girls and hit on my in some stupid way....?


 Lol! Awe that's creepy Leslie! Boys :roll:


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> LOL!  you know me too well!  :laugh:
> 
> My friend said thanks too cause she likes that song too  lol!


Well, you've only.said that you like it a million times  :lol:

Your welcome  :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Lol! Awe that's creepy Lacie! Boys :roll:


Um... not Lacie... :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Um... not Lacie... :laugh:


Umm... Spell check.. I KNOW I started typing Leslie! So it did it's own thing after that! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Well, you've only.said that you like it a million times  :lol: Your welcome  :lol:


ROFL! True

Hehe!


----------



## NubianFan

It was creepy, I wanted to hit him with my purse like an old lady...


----------



## Emzi00

Hey... Red is on


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> It was creepy, I wanted to hit him with my purse like an old lady...


I would have payed to see that... :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> It was creepy, I wanted to hit him with my purse like an old lady...


ROFL!! I have wanted to do that before!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Hey... Red is on


Yah no thanks


----------



## NubianFan

Well he was this big muscle bound jock guy and he was TALL, remember I am really short. And he kind of got real close to me and loomed over me and looked down at me leering and smiling this maniacal grin the whole time. Obviously very pleased with his disgusting self as he eyed me up and down my whole body.... bleh.... I think he thought he would scare me but I stood my ground and met his gaze and he finally backed off. In the course of this 3 minute exchange he lied to me and I called him on his lie. I guess lying to people is supposed to be sexy?
Or ogling people?
Or maybe the fat girl was supposed to be so impressed that the muscle bound guy paid her any mind she was just overcome with giddiness? whatever. 
He is lucky he didn't get my $12 walmart purse upside his massive head.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> What kinds?? :lol:
> 
> LOL! Fine


:lol:
Dark choco with Raspberry filling stuff (they're like truffle candy bars)
Solid dark chocolate
Dark chocolate mint filling
Milk chocolate peanut butter fill
White chocolate (truffle)
Dark chocolate coconut custard
Milk chocolate toffee almond


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Yah no thanks


Newsboys now


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> If you want to meet in the middle ish, I'm *hopefully* going to get my doe tomorrow.. I'll take two   jk


:lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Um... not Lacie... :laugh:


I was thinking the same thing :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Newsboys now


Got it!  yay!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> :lol: Dark choco with Raspberry filling stuff (they're like truffle candy bars) Solid dark chocolate Dark chocolate mint filling Milk chocolate peanut butter fill White chocolate (truffle) Dark chocolate coconut custard Milk chocolate toffee almond


Yuck!  nothing good


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> :lol:
> Dark choco with Raspberry filling stuff (they're like truffle candy bars)
> Solid dark chocolate
> Dark chocolate mint filling
> Milk chocolate peanut butter fill
> White chocolate (truffle)
> Dark chocolate coconut custard
> Milk chocolate toffee almond


I'll take a solid dark chocolate and a milk chocolate peanut butter filled


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Well he was this big muscle bound jock guy and he was TALL, remember I am really short. And he kind of got real close to me and loomed over me and looked down at me leering and smiling this maniacal grin the whole time. Obviously very pleased with his disgusting self as he eyed me up and down my whole body.... bleh.... I think he thought he would scare me but I stood my ground and met his gaze and he finally backed off. In the course of this 3 minute exchange he lied to me and I called him on his lie. I guess lying to people is supposed to be sexy? Or ogling people? Or maybe the fat girl was supposed to be so impressed that the muscle bound guy paid her any mind she was just overcome with giddiness? whatever. He is lucky he didn't get my $12 walmart purse upside his massive head.


That's freaky! :/


----------



## Emzi00

I love this song!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> I love this song!!


Me too! I was just gonna say that! Lol


----------



## NubianFan

littlegoatgirl said:


> :lol:
> Dark choco with Raspberry filling stuff (they're like truffle candy bars)
> Solid dark chocolate
> Dark chocolate mint filling
> Milk chocolate peanut butter fill
> White chocolate (truffle)
> Dark chocolate coconut custard
> Milk chocolate toffee almond


 Geesh I wish you lived around here I would definitely buy from you.


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> Geesh I wish you lived around here I would definitely buy from you.


Or you could live by us


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Yuck!  nothing good


:roll: I know, the choices are terrible! And the leaders don't get the variety packs, they get one box if everything and mix then together so u dont get any of some and get 16 of others! Last year I had Carmel ones those were so good! But none this year


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Some of those would sound good if they weren't dark..


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> I'll take a solid dark chocolate and a milk chocolate peanut butter filled


:lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

NubianFan said:


> Geesh I wish you lived around here I would definitely buy from you.


Haha you should move  :lol:


----------



## ksalvagno

NubianFan said:


> Well he was this big muscle bound jock guy and he was TALL, remember I am really short. And he kind of got real close to me and loomed over me and looked down at me leering and smiling this maniacal grin the whole time. Obviously very pleased with his disgusting self as he eyed me up and down my whole body.... bleh.... I think he thought he would scare me but I stood my ground and met his gaze and he finally backed off. In the course of this 3 minute exchange he lied to me and I called him on his lie. I guess lying to people is supposed to be sexy?
> Or ogling people?
> Or maybe the fat girl was supposed to be so impressed that the muscle bound guy paid her any mind she was just overcome with giddiness? whatever.
> He is lucky he didn't get my $12 walmart purse upside his massive head.


I can't stand arrogance like that.


----------



## NubianFan

Emzi00 said:


> Or you could live by us


No I don't really like winter that much, you guys would definitely have to move down here. Or we could meet in the middle somewhere, but naaahhh the middle between me and y'all doesn't sound appealing either. I know we could all move to Washington or Oregon state.....


----------



## Emzi00

I like this one too. But then again I love Tenth avenue north in general


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> You're actually calling? :lol:


Lol, yeah, I've called them before, they're actually really nice.
Much as I dislike calling people, I can do it if need be.


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> No I don't really like winter that much, you guys would definitely have to move down here. Or we could meet in the middle somewhere, but naaahhh the middle between me and y'all doesn't sound appealing either. I know we could all move to Washington or Oregon state.....


How about Oregon... I have family in Washington


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> I like this one too. But then again I love Tenth avenue north in general


LOL! Yes you do :lol: 
This is a good one though


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> Lol, yeah, I've called them before, they're actually really nice.
> Much as I dislike calling people, I can do it if need be.


:laugh: I make my mom do it. 
I. Can. Not. Talk. On. The. Phone. Period.


----------



## NubianFan

ksalvagno said:


> I can't stand arrogance like that.


I know!! Why can't all men be gentlemen like my boo. Okay he really isn't my boo but I sure wish he was. And if he ever decides he wants to be my boo, I sure ain't gonna let go of him. He is so nice that sometimes I don't even know how to act because no one has ever treated me that good,and with that much respect, in my life. But that is just him he is that way to everyone. I wish I could shake his momma's hand.


----------



## ksalvagno

Had a good time at the poultry show. It just amazes me how many different types of chickens there are. Still trying to decide what breed or breeds I want. I was hoping to see Sweedish Flower and Rodebar chickens. Did end up seeing a pair of Sweedish Flowers and I really like their look.


----------



## NubianFan

I have never heard of a Swedish flower, I will have to google them.


----------



## NubianFan

Those are interesting, I have never caught my Americaunas they roost so high up in the trees I can't get them off the roost. 
So they are still roaming free, so far nothing has eaten any of them but it is just a matter of time.


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> :laugh: I make my mom do it.
> I. Can. Not. Talk. On. The. Phone. Period.


You'll get over it (at least somewhat) eventually, I'm sure. 
I used to totally freak out and make my mom do all the calling, but when I was looking for goats, I had to make a lot of calls, and since I've been learning more about taking care of them, I had to call the vet several times, Hoegger, WADDL, Biotracking, etc.... Having to do it a lot helps, but I still hate it.  
I avoid calling my sort of friend that lives in TN, because she's never the one to answer the phone. 
She doesn't like calling either, so we barely ever talk, we write sporadic letters. :lol: 
It funny, cause we tend to talk our heads off when were together. :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

By the way, I win because I like pancakes, waffles, AND chocolate!! :ROFL:

Sarah, I'll take all of them!  I'll share with the others, it would all be gone in a day, easy. :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> You'll get over it (at least somewhat) eventually, I'm sure.
> I used to totally freak out and make my mom do all the calling, but when I was looking for goats, I had to make a lot of calls, and since I've been learning more about taking care of them, I had to call the vet several times, Hoegger, WADDL, Biotracking, etc.... Having to do it a lot helps, but I still hate it.
> I avoid calling my sort of friend that lives in TN, because she's never the one to answer the phone.
> She doesn't like calling either, so we barely ever talk, we write sporadic letters. :lol:
> It funny, cause we tend to talk our heads off when were together. :lol:


You sure??? :roll: I'm not so sure... 
It's not the actual calling that I hate, it's the anxiety. *shudder* 
Sporadic letters.. hmmm.. I can do that with email.. sporadic emails...


----------



## NubianFan

Oh I will eat waffles, but I had just rather have pancakes.


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> By the way, I win because I like pancakes, waffles, AND chocolate!! :ROFL:
> 
> Sarah, I'll take all of them!  I'll share with the others, it would all be gone in a day, easy. :lol:


Hey, I win with you! 

Leave me my two


----------



## NubianFan

ok you guys it is some sort of food time, brb after I find/fix something and devour it....


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> You sure??? :roll: I'm not so sure...
> It's not the actual calling that I hate, it's the anxiety. *shudder*
> Sporadic letters.. hmmm.. I can do that with email.. sporadic emails...


Yes, I'm sure.  If I can manage it, you definitely can!! I believe in you!  

Yeah, sporadic emails work too. :shades:


----------



## ksalvagno

NubianFan said:


> Those are interesting, I have never caught my Americaunas they roost so high up in the trees I can't get them off the roost.
> So they are still roaming free, so far nothing has eaten any of them but it is just a matter of time.


Since I am only going to have about 6-10 chickens, I really want some friendlier birds and something that I enjoy looking at. This time around I want a rooster and hatch out chicks. We can put extra roos in the freezer and sell the hens.


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Hey, I win with you!
> 
> Leave me my two


But, but, peanut butter and milk chocolate is like my favorite! 
Nah JK, I'd be more than happy with the mint chocolate and white chocolate ones. :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> Yes, I'm sure.  If I can manage it, you definitely can!! I believe in you!
> 
> Yeah, sporadic emails work too. :shades:


Well that's sure nice to hear!  :hug:

Hehe, okay


----------



## goatlady1314

NubianFan said:


> Oh I will eat waffles, but I had just rather have pancakes.


Same here but I cant stand eggs either!!


----------



## Texaslass

I win again, I like eggs too! :lol:
But not all the time.....


----------



## goatlady1314

I cant stand the slime its yucky


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> :laugh: I make my mom do it.
> I. Can. Not. Talk. On. The. Phone. Period.


Same here! Haha


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Texaslass said:


> By the way, I win because I like pancakes, waffles, AND chocolate!! :ROFL:
> 
> Sarah, I'll take all of them!  I'll share with the others, it would all be gone in a day, easy. :lol:


:lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Here's something cute for y'all to look at, cause I have to go.


----------



## NubianFan

oh I LOVE eggs, boiled, fried, poached, scrambled, deviled, made into toad in the hole, made into omelets, made into quiche, made into bread pudding, made into custard, made into French toast, made into fritatas, cooked in meatloaf, boiled in egg salad, potato salad, tuna salad, made into eggnog, I could go on and on and on.... Like Bubba Gump with his shrimp...


----------



## goatlady1314

What is that goat thing?


----------



## goatlady1314

What is that thing?


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> Here's something cute for y'all to look at, cause I have to go.
> 
> View attachment 44770


Awe 
Why does it have to be an Angora?? They scare me...


----------



## goatlady1314

Whoops posted that twice hate my phone.


----------



## ksalvagno

What is toad in the hole?


----------



## NubianFan

Toad in the hole is simple. 
You get a slice of bread and take a juice glass or shot glass and use the rim to cut a hole in your bread, (save the cut out piece too) Then you put some butter in a skillet and place your bread piece or pieces depending on how many people you are cooking for in the skillet. Then carefully crack an egg into each hole. place the cut out bread pieces in the skillet with the slices. Cook the egg until set enough to flip, and flip it with a spatula cook on the other side til the egg reaches your desired doneness. It is like grilled toast and fried egg all in one and it is really good.


----------



## NubianFan

If you are health conscious you could use a small amount of olive oil or cooking spray instead of butter.
Butter's better though.


----------



## ksalvagno

That sounds good! Actually, butter is good for you.


----------



## goatlady1314

Isnt it fattning tho


----------



## ksalvagno

Not when you are eating a proper diet.


----------



## NubianFan

Yeah butter is better for you than margarine for sure, but olive oil is probably better... I doubt those cooking sprays are any better really because of the propellant.


----------



## NubianFan

natural foods like butter are always better for you than processed foods.


----------



## goatlady1314

Cool.... I made fudge today


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Meanwhile in MI...

My doe MIGHT be on the verge of going into heat!!!!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Awesome Sarah!!! 

We got some feeders put up and now the goats are on alfalfa pellets instead of alfalfa hay... Well at least the majority of the does and the wether.


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Meanwhile in MI...
> 
> My doe MIGHT be on the verge of going into heat!!!!


Might? :lol:
Don't worry, I'm bad at telling when they're in heat too.  At least when they don't make it really obvious...


----------



## NubianFan

soooo can polled goats happen in any breed?


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> soooo can polled goats happen in any breed?


I think so :scratch: I don't see why they couldn't...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> soooo can polled goats happen in any breed?


I think so too... Maybe more rare in some breeds then others.. But possible I think..


----------



## NubianFan

Karen, have you ever bought hatching eggs off ebay and raised them in an incubator? I seriously thought about trying this, there are all kinds of hatching eggs available and you can get rare breeds cheaper than you can from a hatchery. The incubators aren't real cheap but they aren't real expensive either.


----------



## Emzi00

Skyla!! You're back!!!! :hug:


----------



## NubianFan

I just wondered. I kind of wonder why the dairy breeds don't try to develop a polled breed. We used to raise polled Herefords so it is possible to have a breed be all polled. It just seems like if a polled breed could be developed disbudding wouldn't have to be done.


----------



## NubianFan

And I guess Dru was disbudded, I need to look at her papers, but her head is different than Daffs, she has bumps under the skin and they are raised up with rounded tops, Daff just has a flat place covered with hair where each bud was burned off.


----------



## goatlady1314

I hate dis budding its so sad


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hehe! Yep  :hug:

I think it's because there are some polled lines that carry the possibility of producing a hermi... I know people who have bred two polled animals with no ill effects... But some people are extra cautious... I think there needs to be more studies done on the hermis and the polled..


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> I just wondered. I kind of wonder why the dairy breeds don't try to develop a polled breed. We used to raise polled Herefords so it is possible to have a breed be all polled. It just seems like if a polled breed could be developed disbudding wouldn't have to be done.


Well, some people think polled to polled breeding is linked to hermaphroditsm(sp) so that might be a reason why. I was wondering about that before. I wonder if you bred goats that had a lot of polled ancestors together if you could start a strain of polled goats onder:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> And I guess Dru was disbudded, I need to look at her papers, but her head is different than Daffs, she has bumps under the skin and they are raised up with rounded tops, Daff just has a flat place covered with hair where each bud was burned off.


All of mine have been disbudded and one has a different head then the others.. And has no polled lines close up.. (Or all that far back... I haven't looked far into her pedigree in some time..) 
They are all different


----------



## NubianFan

That's weird I don't know why you couldn't with selective breeding... Maybe cull the ones that throw hermis and just keep adding new lines... it would definitely take time, and one would have to try not to lose other desirable traits just to get a polled animal.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Contact Joann at Dragonfly Farm and talk to her  she is Ver knowledgable and nice  and has polled does and bucks


----------



## NubianFan

It is kind of like Dru still has horns about two inches long but they are covered with skin and hair. She will use them to butt you. She is generally just playing around but you can feel something in there. It is really odd. I can take my fingers and get behind them it is like a ridge. Daff's head is nothing like that at all.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Is it just me or is $35 expensive for copper and selenium shipped from valley vet?


----------



## ksalvagno

NubianFan said:


> Karen, have you ever bought hatching eggs off ebay and raised them in an incubator? I seriously thought about trying this, there are all kinds of hatching eggs available and you can get rare breeds cheaper than you can from a hatchery. The incubators aren't real cheap but they aren't real expensive either.


I have thought about it. Just afraid of trying. There is a breeder not too terribly far from me that sells Rodebars, Sweedish Flower Hens and Marraduna Basque. I will probably go there first and buy chicks from her. I just want to have chickens so bad next year. I really really miss having them. Not only for the eggs but the enjoyment of watching them.

Now that I looked at the Marraduna Basque, I want those too.


----------



## NubianFan

I tell you for eggs the best is Red Stars by far and they are docile and sweet natured. I loved my red stars....
I loved my golden seabrights for their looks and my golden seabright rooster was so very good to his girls. I think he was the best rooster in the world he would have died to protect his ladies and he never was mean to the chicks and he never harassed his hens. He mated with them sure, but he was as gentlemanly about it as a rooster can be. I hate that all those chickens are gone.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> It is kind of like Dru still has horns about two inches long but they are covered with skin and hair. She will use them to butt you. She is generally just playing around but you can feel something in there. It is really odd. I can take my fingers and get behind them it is like a ridge. Daff's head is nothing like that at all.


Could just be that Dru has some small scurs


----------



## NubianFan

I usually buy ours at a local chicken sale but I may try the ebay thing sometime.


----------



## Scottyhorse

We've hatched quail eggs we bought online.


----------



## NubianFan

I would like to have some silver laced wyandottes


----------



## NubianFan

Scottyhorse said:


> We've hatched quail eggs we bought online.


Yeah and you can get all kinds of chicken breeds, pheasant and even peacock!


----------



## Scottyhorse

We live some SLW, one of the hens is sitting on some eggs up in the garden right now....

Next year we would like to get a few turkeys, maybe a few ducks. I want a peacock, but my parents won't let me


----------



## Emzi00

Which one?


----------



## Scottyhorse

the lipton one


----------



## ksalvagno

NubianFan said:


> I tell you for eggs the best is Red Stars by far and they are docile and sweet natured. I loved my red stars....


We have had Golden Buffs in the past which are like the Red Star. Loved the amount of eggs and they were also calm birds but now just too plain looking for me.

Also loved my Partridge Rocks and Golden Laced Wyandotts and Salmon Faverolles.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Apple cinnamon sounds good!


----------



## ksalvagno

Emzi00 said:


> Which one?


Apple cinnamon


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh: two votes apple cinnamon, okay, I'll have that. It says best by 2009, the Lipton was best by 2012, and the green tea has until 2014. This will be interesting! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh my lol!

I don't worry about it  unless the tea leaves are moldy or something... Lol!


----------



## ksalvagno

It will be fine. I recently used up tea that had a date of 2006. Tasted just fine. Even had plenty of flavor.


----------



## Emzi00

I might put sugar in this one... just in case it's wacky..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Do you not normally put sugar in it?!? I use way to much in mine! :lol: it's so funny to see people's reaction to me pouring it in :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

I do, but only a small amount. I like it bitter  Remember?


----------



## NubianFan

Tea... yummy


----------



## Emzi00

I like milk in my tea :yum:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Your crazy! 

You should have seen Youknowwho's brother's face last night when I was pouring sugar in my tea :ROFL: :slapfloor:

I has some more pics of my new baby!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> I like milk in my tea :yum:


Eeeww!  yucky! I hate milk


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Eeeww!  yucky! I hate milk


Yummy!  I know you do, we've been over this


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Yummy!  I know you do, we've been over this


LOL!

The other day my moms like "what are you gonna do when you move out with your goats?" I'm like what do you mean??? Lol! "Well you don't drink the milk!" I said soap, cooking, cheeses, give it to you guys... anything that I don't have to drink it! Lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

New baby pics  

*photos property of Vincek Farm*


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh: Skyla, you really need to stop looking for more goats to buy!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> :laugh: Skyla, you really need to stop looking for more goats to buy!


Yah I know  lol! Hehe! But how could I resist?! She is the granddaughter of my dream doe and of a really nice buck! :drool:


----------



## Emzi00

Hehe, she's cute.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hehe!  she is  and her name is Vincek Farm's Simple Elegance  or Ellie for short


----------



## NubianFan

I like milk and sugar in Earl grey... That is the only tea I like milk in...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That is gross  y'all are makin me sick  :lol:

I should take a shower... But I don't feel like getting up.. :/


----------



## NubianFan

I am doing the apple wedges with pb thing


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So good isn't it!? :yum:


----------



## NubianFan

yeah and I have a twist, honey with honeycomb on the side just like a dab


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I don't like honey :laugh:


----------



## NubianFan

so the land of milk and honey doesn't appeal to you?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL!! Well... Not the name of it.. No... :ROFL:


----------



## NubianFan

hee hee


----------



## Emzi00

I should go to bed... :wave:


----------



## NubianFan

awww night Emma


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Now I have a Veggie Tales song stuck in my head...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Awe  night Emma! :hug: :wave:

I guess I should get up and take a shower..


----------



## littlegoatgirl

NubianFan said:


> I would like to have some silver laced wyandottes


Ooooh me too


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Now I have a Veggie Tales song stuck in my head...
> 
> Video Link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too! :lol: I hate milk too, and I'm lactose intolerant. It's not too bad, I can still have ice cream, cheese and chocolate and stuff, but only a little, and I can't drink milk straight. I'm gonna try goats milk but will probably hate it  :lol: and I don't care for honey either, although it's been awhile since I've had it... But I LOVE those honey stick things... A booth at our fair sells them.... I won a coloring contest and so I got like 100 of them. It was heavenly!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I should hit the hay, I have to go check in on BB tomorrow before church, and I probably shouldn't mess with the buck rag while in my church clothes :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It's a good song! :lol: wish I could find the whole thing but I can't  *snuffle*

You should try it  my whole family LOVES it! I don't.. But I don't like cows milk either.. But I LOVE to cook with goats milk  soo good! :drool: plus I plan to make lots of soaps and cheese and such  and I hope to master fudge at some point too! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> I should hit the hay, I have to go check in on BB tomorrow before church, and I probably shouldn't mess with the buck rag while in my church clothes :lol:


Awe why not?!?! :lol:

Night Sarah  :hug: talk to ya tomorrow  text me and let me know about BB


----------



## littlegoatgirl

:lol: I tried goat cheese once, it was good. So if nothing else I can make soap and cheese and stuff... Do you sell your soap?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Awe why not?!?! :lol:
> 
> Night Sarah  :hug: talk to ya tomorrow  text me and let me know about BB


I will! Pray for me that she goes into heat, I want to get this over with, I'm stressed out that I'm going to miss it! :tears: seriously, I'm so nervous, I can't sleep! I'm so excited and nervous and worried and scared and happy and... AHHHHH


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> :lol: I tried goat cheese once, it was good. So if nothing else I can make soap and cheese and stuff... Do you sell your soap?


I want to sell it.. But we will see  
Why?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> I will! Pray for me that she goes into heat, I want to get this over with, I'm stressed out that I'm going to miss it! :tears: seriously, I'm so nervous, I can't sleep! I'm so excited and nervous and worried and scared and happy and... AHHHHH


I will  :hug: you just get some sleep 

Headed to the shower now.. At 10 :roll:


----------



## NubianFan

Night everyone I am in and out but going to bed soon


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Night Leslie


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I want to sell it.. But we will see
> Why?


Because I want to


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I will  :hug: you just get some sleep
> 
> Headed to the shower now.. At 10 :roll:


I CAN'T SLEEP! My brain is seriously like going ADD right now. Seriously, this is me:

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

any ideas on how to fall asleep?


----------



## NubianFan

Warm milk:laugh:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I. Don't. Drink. Milk. 


HAVEN'T WE BEEN OVER THIS!!! CAN'T YOU READ? THIS IS NOT A LAUGHING MATTER! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!








Jk, luv ya Leslie


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Because I want to


Tell me how well you sell yours if you get to it before I do  lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL! 

Classical music? Hehe!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Tell me how well you sell yours if you get to it before I do  lol!


:lol: okay! Lol


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> ROFL!
> 
> Classical music? Hehe!


Ugh I hate most classical music! Seriously, I think my mind is going to explode my thoughts are racing around so fast.... I'm going to try to sleep!!!!!!! I typed this so fast there are so many typos I have to fix... OMGosh... Night hopefully, and prayers that I can get BB bred and she settles!!!

Speaking of which how do you know if she settled?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> :lol: okay! Lol


I'm trying to think of selling tactics... Right now in just making Christmas gifts lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Night Sarah 

Well 18 to 21 days later she would come back into heat if she doesn't settle. Or you can go to the vet and do an ultrasound or draw blood and do a blood test


----------



## littlegoatgirl

:lol: whatever works right? Haha


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yep lol!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Night Sarah
> 
> Well 18 to 21 days later she would come back into heat if she doesn't settle. Or you can go to the vet and do an ultrasound or draw blood and do a blood test


Okay thanks


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Okay thanks


:thumbup:


----------



## Emzi00

Did we forget about stories last night? Why didn't you just go find the nursery rhyme Lacie posted a while ago, that helped me sleep..

Morning guys...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That would have been a good idea... And I don't have any Sarah stories so Lacie's would have worked well lol!

Morning


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey Sarah T! Ya know that Skyla shirt?? How did you find it?? (I still have the link) was there a Rachel one by any chance?? I'm looking for one like that with the name Rachel...


----------



## Emzi00

:angry: :veryangry: :GAAH: :hair:  :tear: :tears: :GAAH:

Lacie, you won't be getting that picture today.


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Which one?


Apple cinnamon all the way! 

Mornin'!


----------



## Texaslass

Aw, Billie hasn't come in heat yet??!!!!   :hug: Sorry about that, Emma, that's a real bummer.


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Hey Sarah T! Ya know that Skyla shirt?? How did you find it?? (I still have the link) was there a Rachel one by any chance?? I'm looking for one like that with the name Rachel...


Well, let's see, I went to Amazon, looked up shirts under 25$, I think, size S or XS, can't remember exactly.... :lol: 
Most of the names were unusual, (like Skyla, ), but there were a lot.
They all say the same thing, but I didn't know that when I posted it the first time.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Morning everyyyonneee


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> Aw, Billie hasn't come in heat yet??!!!!   :hug: Sorry about that, Emma, that's a real bummer.


Well, they think they might've missed it. They thought it was Monday, but they don't think Mr.Studmuffin got her... she was a bit apprehensive and stuff... paying board is cheaper than the gas money... so she's staying for a while longer.
I still feel bad for Oliver :sigh:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I'm sorry Emma! That really stinKs! I'm gonna check on B in an hour or so, first I'm taking a nap! :lol: hoping she's in heat, I want this girl bred!


----------



## Emzi00

A nap sure sounds good... maybe I'll take a nap with Oliver onder:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Ooh sounds like fun  I love when I lay down in there, after a while they all just lay Down next to me Awh, I love my goats! :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Too bad Emma.  You know what? I think you need to get a Nigerian to keep him company. :lol: :shade:

BTW, check your mail.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok thanks Sarah 

That really stinks Emma  :hug:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Night #2: I am going out around 3pm and staying until 5:20pm!  Wish me luck! 

Also, Emma; that really stinks!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

where are you going Patrick?? Sorry.. I'm a little behind here  But good luck!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> where are you going Patrick?? Sorry.. I'm a little behind here  But good luck!


I'm curious too...


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Hunting!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Hunting!


Ahh! I was thinking that  my dad is going out tomorrow morning


----------



## Scottyhorse

I really hate raking. Lol.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol! So do I!


----------



## goatlady1314

Hey does any one know if apples are good for goats


----------



## Scottyhorse

As a treat, yes.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Some of my guys like apples as treats  some don't lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thoughts??
http://nh.craigslist.org/grd/4167021897.html

And if anyone in the area sees this... I think I'm gonna grab some of this stuff 
http://nh.craigslist.org/grd/4182821368.html


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'm sure the goats would love that house thingy.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I was thinking that too.. I could use one for my does... 

I'm gonna email them.. See exactly how big it is...


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> Too bad Emma.  You know what? I think you need to get a Nigerian to keep him company. :lol: :shade:
> 
> BTW, check your mail.


Yeah  There was actually a Nigerian wether for sale in my town on craigslist... :lol: But not tested or anything... and my parents wouldn't be game for another goat right now 

Yes, yes, I know, I'm getting to it


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That really stink Emma  :hug:


----------



## Emzi00

Yeah it does, know what stinks worse? English homework


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah that sure is stinky


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Watching A movie with my little brother


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'm bored and hungry. Lol.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol!


----------



## NubianFan

Emma doesn't need another wether she needs another doe...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Emma doesn't need another wether she needs another doe...


Tis true! Hehe!


----------



## NubianFan

we all need another doe


----------



## NubianFan

I want you to know I laid across my bed and had my head down and typed that without looking.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh I agree!! 

Haha! Way cool!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Lol Leslie.


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> Emma doesn't need another wether she needs another doe...


True that!!


----------



## Texaslass

I'm trying to rearrange my room and I can't figure out which way to put everything. :hammer:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I do that too Sarah! :laugh:


----------



## Texaslass

We're always rearranging around here, (or at least my mom is)every month or two you wouldn't recognize the place. 
Except when my mom goes on a spree, then it's once a week. 

I'm also trying to make it to where I'll have room for a litter box, cat bed, and maybe a cat tower for my cat.  a small cat tower, I don't want my room all cluttered up with cat stuff.


----------



## Emzi00

Cats


----------



## Texaslass

Don't you like cats, Emma?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> We're always rearranging around here, (or at least my mom is)every month or two you wouldn't recognize the place.  Except when my mom goes on a spree, then it's once a week.  I'm also trying to make it to where I'll have room for a litter box, cat bed, and maybe a cat tower for my cat.  a small cat tower, I don't want my room all cluttered up with cat stuff.


Haha!! Sounds JUST like my mom!! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> Don't you like cats, Emma?


Yeah, but they tend to annoy me


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Haha!! Sounds JUST like my mom!! :lol:


:ROFL:

Well, my current cat annoys me no end, I don't like all cats. 

I'm gonna go work on my room a bit more....


----------



## NubianFan

you should make sure you put everything IN your room.... the rest is just details...


----------



## Scottyhorse

The goats are being picky with their alfalfa pellets vs their alfalfa hay. I switched them over yesterday. Right now they are getting 0 hay. I will add a little grass hay when we get a round bale, though.


----------



## NubianFan

I am making Radiatore pasta with ground chicken and four cheese rosa sauce...


----------



## Emzi00

:yum:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

One more day under the belt, and still no sounds, smells, or sightings of deer!!!


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh: Your expectations are to high Patrick, don't expect to even see anything, makes it easier if you don't get anything. And then you get really excited just to see a squirrel..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That stinks Patrick  hopefully you'll get something soon!


----------



## NubianFan

Yeah it is tough when you don't see a thing. Last time we went I saw all kinds of cool hawks but nothing else.


----------



## NubianFan

5 minutes til pasta time.....


----------



## Emzi00

Last year I saw a paregrine(sp) falcon,and this year I saw a red shouldered hawk. Makes up for not getting anything.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Emzi00 said:


> :laugh: Your expectations are to high Patrick, don't expect to even see anything, makes it easier if you don't get anything. And then you get really excited just to see a squirrel..


Oh... I know!!! 

We have 40 acres of which all the properties around us have corn fields and such, and we have a field (dead grass)!   Tomorrow we are trying a piece of public property! It's just sort of "depressing" when all you hear morning and night is the local woodpecker and other hunter's rifles!    It's like they have hoards of deer and we have nothing! 

I do get exited when I see a squirrel!  Especially when it's dark because you can imagine something larger!  :ROFL:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Emzi00 said:


> Last year I saw a paregrine(sp) falcon,and this year I saw a red shouldered hawk. Makes up for not getting anything.


IMO... I would rather have meat in the freezer than see a bird! LOL  :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Oh... I know!!!
> 
> We have 40 acres of which all the properties around us have corn fields and such, and we have a field (dead grass)!   Tomorrow we are trying a piece of public property! It's just sort of "depressing" when all you hear morning and night is the local woodpecker and other hunter's rifles!    It's like they have hoards of deer and we have nothing!
> 
> I do get exited when I see a squirrel!  Especially when it's dark because you can imagine something larger!  :ROFL:


:laugh: Oh I know, that's how it is whenever I go out. 
I saw a raccoon when it was dark out... kinda wanted to shoot it, but... self control... can't go killing everything.. you probably missed it, but I love killing stuff.. especially chickens..


----------



## Emzi00

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> IMO... I would rather have meat in the freezer than see a bird! LOL  :ROFL:


I would too, but I really don't expect much. Never do anymore of anything. But those birds are so rare around here that it was really cool.  :lol:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Emzi00 said:


> :laugh: Oh I know, that's how it is whenever I go out.
> I saw a raccoon when it was dark out... kinda wanted to shoot it, but... self control... can't go killing everything.. you probably missed it, but I love killing stuff.. especially chickens..


LOL... I love killing stuff too! 

I did miss the chicken slaying part!  :ROFL:

FYI: I would have shot that ****!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

I know it's early, but I am going to eat and hang out for a while and then get to bed. :wave: :hi5: :wave:

Goodnight to all in advance.


----------



## Emzi00

Yeah, I helped my brother butcher chickens, then I went to my grandma's house :lol: I really had a lot of fun! I was spattered with blood! 
I would've shot it, but it was opening day and didn't want to scare all the deer away..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emma and chickens :roll: :lol:

Night Patrick


----------



## Emzi00

Night Patrick :wave:


----------



## Emzi00

I really dislike chickens! They poop everywhere! :hair:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I don't like then either!  they annoy me!


----------



## Emzi00

Did I scare y'all away??


----------



## NubianFan

don't ever get ducks then, they are way nastier than chickens...


----------



## NubianFan

and louder, and they don't go to bed, chickens have the good sense to go to bed, ours ducks have woke me up at 2 in the morning eating slugs off the fake rock underpinning around my doublewide.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh ducks are AWFUL!!


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh: When my neighbors had ducks, the ducks would chase rabbits through our yard.. :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

people think they are so comical and harmless and for the most part they are, but I have seen our drake eat a snake like it was spaghetti and it was a pretty decent sized snake. They can be vicious to things that might be food.


----------



## nchen7

I love chickens! I think they're hilarious!!


----------



## NubianFan

I like chickens. I just don't like it when they steal my tomatoes.


----------



## NubianFan

And I like them in my belly. My mom will rub her belly and say "this is a chicken graveyard."


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

that's funny leslie!


Soo.. I was looking at my Puffy girl's ADGA stuff... she was on milk test when I bought her at two months fresh.. So at 62 DIM she produced 130 something ponds of milk  I soo wish I could have kept her on test  She would have easily gotten her *M! She milked like crazy this year too!  One day I hope to get my girls on test!


----------



## NubianFan

That's cool Skyla


----------



## Emzi00

I like Puffy.. a lot.. and she's a Nigerian   :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

And Nigerians only need like 500# to get their star I think... haven't looked at that in some time... and that was as a yearling FF  I'm proud of Puffers  She is a good girl


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> I like Puffy.. a lot.. and she's a Nigerian   :lol:


Why thank you 

she definitely has some things I would like to fix (her teats being one of them :lol: ) But I think Justice will fix quite a few of those things  Wish my sister (Puff is her goat) would have let me use Justice instead of Chase  But she wants a kid out of the two of them.. :sigh: lol!
But overall she is a very lovely doe! Did very well in the show ring this year  was too dairy for one judge ( :roll: ) placed 7th out of 8.. and the other two judges (placed her 1st and 2nd) praised her up and down  I agree with the other two lol! The first judge I was not a fan of... and my jr's placed pretty well.. I just didnt care for him and know other breeders that don't either...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

wow.. didn't mean to write a book there! sorry


----------



## Emzi00

I like books  But they're better when they contain Emma stories


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> I like books  But they're better when they contain Emma stories


:ROFL: Sorry.. That was the only Emma story I had


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> :ROFL: Sorry.. That was the only Emma story I had


But..... but....... but........  Please...?? :tears:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

wow! 924 pages!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> But..... but....... but........  Please...?? :tears:


I'll try and think one up that doesn't sound stupid! :laugh:


----------



## Emzi00

Hehe, yay!


----------



## NubianFan

I just took an online quiz I only made a 9 out of 10 argh....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol!... Um... Idk Emma this is hard! I wrote that other one in a few weeks! Lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> I just took an online quiz I only made a 9 out of 10 argh....


That's pretty good


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

does this sound ok??

http://jfdairygoats.weebly.com/terms-of-sale.html


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> does this sound ok??
> 
> http://jfdairygoats.weebly.com/terms-of-sale.html


Yup, looks good..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Yup, looks good..


Cool thanks


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Lol!... Um... Idk Emma this is hard! I wrote that other one in a few weeks! Lol!


Ask a sibling to tell you a story, then share with me.. that'd be interesting


----------



## NubianFan

It just stinks because I need all the little points like that I can get in this class it is a hard class. The weekend my dad was in the hospital I just took one without reading and only made a 6 out of 10. The Friday night that I was in so much pain and bleeding I just took one for another class without reading and made a 7 out of 10. I hate losing my easy points but sometimes life just happens. Tonight I am rushing it because I am tired. I did my reading but I more like skimmed read than truly read.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Ask a sibling to tell you a story, then share with me.. that'd be interesting


That would be! LOL! But my sisters aren't home and my brother is in bed...

I could email you some wacky videos of my sister lol!! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> It just stinks because I need all the little points like that I can get in this class it is a hard class. The weekend my dad was in the hospital I just took one without reading and only made a 6 out of 10. The Friday night that I was in so much pain and bleeding I just took one for another class without reading and made a 7 out of 10. I hate losing my easy points but sometimes life just happens. Tonight I am rushing it because I am tired. I did my reading but I more like skimmed read than truly read.


 :hug: 
You can do it  we all know you can


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> That would be! LOL! But my sisters aren't home and my brother is in bed...
> 
> I could email you some wacky videos of my sister lol!! :lol:


:ROFL: I'm good with that!  :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

"said as a rap"
Once upon a time there was a girl named Emma
She liked goats, and tea, and german 
but she hated all chickens.
She was convinced la manchas were velociraptors 
She never met an Oberhalsi that didn't scare her
She wanted to be adopted by Lacie in Cali
They jived she thought in goats and personality
Idaho potatoes her gift to share
With the lady who does the crazy hair
Shopping carts and telephones won't stand in her way.
She will get to cali to see her one day.
Potato in hand and smile on her face
Probably a pocket full of mace
wearing a criminal coat like her mentor
Know one will know she ain't really kin ta


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> :ROFL: I'm good with that!  :lol:


LOL! Send me your email then


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> :hug:
> You can do it  we all know you can


What Skyla said. :hug:


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> "said as a rap"
> Once upon a time there was a girl named Emma
> She liked goats, and tea, and german
> but she hated all chickens.
> She was convinced la manchas were velociraptors
> She never met an Oberhalsi that didn't scare her
> She wanted to be adopted by Lacie in Cali
> They jived she thought in goats and personality
> Idaho potatoes her gift to share
> With the lady who does the crazy hair
> Shopping carts and telephones won't stand in her way.
> She will get to cali to see her one day.
> Potato in hand and smile on her face
> Probably a pocket full of mace
> wearing a criminal coat like her mentor
> Know one will know she ain't really kin ta


:ROFL: :slapfloor: That seems spot on! :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> LOL! Send me your email then


:lol: Okey dokey! :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> "said as a rap" Once upon a time there was a girl named Emma She liked goats, and tea, and german but she hated all chickens. She was convinced la manchas were velociraptors She never met an Oberhalsi that didn't scare her She wanted to be adopted by Lacie in Cali They jived she thought in goats and personality Idaho potatoes her gift to share With the lady who does the crazy hair Shopping carts and telephones won't stand in her way. She will get to cali to see her one day. Potato in hand and smile on her face Probably a pocket full of mace wearing a criminal coat like her mentor Know one will know she ain't really kin ta


HAHAHAHAHA!!! :ROFL: LOVE it Leslie!! Haha!! :slapfloor:


----------



## NubianFan

That is more fun than homework....:ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I would imagine so! Lol!


----------



## Emzi00

I bet it is! :ROFL:


----------



## NubianFan

I am editing a paper right now, my professor marked it all up in red and he wants us all to redo and re edit it..... bleh..... I hate that kind of thing.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh that is soo annoying


----------



## Scottyhorse

Leslie, that was the best rap ever. Lol.


----------



## NubianFan

it looks like a toddler got ahold of a red pen and attacked my paper, half his marks I don't even know what they mean. It is like deciphering ancient hieroglyphs


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> it looks like a toddler got ahold of a red pen and attacked my paper, half his marks I don't even know what they mean. It is like deciphering ancient hieroglyphs


:/ :hug:


----------



## NubianFan

just came into my head


----------



## NubianFan

I am not too worried about it, I think I made a higher grade on it than almost anyone. He has us do it three times and he warns us the first time he will mark it all up. He makes it only worth 60 pts first time, then 80 second time then 200 final time. 
I just wish I knew what some of his scribbles meant so I could just fix it, but I think he does that on purpose because he wants you to get out the APA guideline book and look up proper formatting for yourself.


----------



## goathiker

Nice rap Leslie..


I'm bleeding all over the place...I cut myself on a chicken


----------



## NubianFan

Seriously? Are you okay? How do you cut yourself on a chicken was it when you were cutting it up for the dogs?


----------



## Emzi00

Don't you just hate it when that happens Jill?


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, kind of off the wall though. L grabbed him by the feet and stuck his spur in my finger. Maybe he figured out why I was locking up all the old birds.


----------



## NubianFan

oh well that makes sense. Hope it isn't too bad.


----------



## Emzi00

Ow, that sucks


----------



## NubianFan

apples were 25 cents a pound today at walmart so I got 5 pound of them.


----------



## goathiker

It's fine. Someone's going to trade me an ice chest full of beef for all my old non-laying birds. I was pretty happy about that. I don't have to pluck them and I still get meat back.


----------



## NubianFan

I would say that is a pretty good trade myself!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Love the rap Leslie! :ROFL: :lol:

Just stopping in to say goodnight! Hugs!


----------



## emilieanne

Good night guys! 
Spent the evening with my boyfriend, stress free just before I have to stress about fair lol & I'm ready to hit the hay! Got a big day tomorrow. 

Hope y'all had a good day


----------



## Scottyhorse

Wait, emilie, that guy is your boyfriend? How did I miss that? What happened? Lol.  Congrats anyways!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Morning! School blech... But half day Thursday and day off Friday! Yippee! :stars:


----------



## nchen7

Morning! Happy Remembrance Day and Vetrans Day everyone!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Morning 

Happy Veterans Day!!


----------



## nchen7

is Vetrans day a day off in the US?


----------



## NubianFan

Not for most people


----------



## NubianFan

government offices closed, some banks closed


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It should be...


----------



## NubianFan

yeah it should, but most places don't observe it anymore.


----------



## emilieanne

Scottyhorse said:


> Wait, emilie, that guy is your boyfriend? How did I miss that? What happened? Lol.  Congrats anyways!


Lol here's the turning point.. That guy that I liked for a month or so, was being REALLY mean and rude so I was texting his really good friend, James. 
Then one thing led to another and I'm dating James. 
He has a TOTALLY different story  
If you wanna hear it let me know. This one is even better!


----------



## nchen7

ah! things always happen for a reason! glad you found a good one Emilie!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I wanna hear!  lol!


----------



## NubianFan

ok guys another big paper push today, so I might not be around much. will check in on breaks when I am ready to pull my hair out.


----------



## emilieanne

Alrighty. 
His name is James  
His dad is Colombian but he lost all contact with his dad cause phone numbers changed. 
He supports me & my goats like there's no tomorrow, always asking if I fed or if there's anything I gotta do to get ready for show. 
He's 11 months younger than me but is way more mature then any guy at our school IMO 
We haven't been together that long (a week today) and I already know some DEEP secrets. 

He barrel raced until he was in 6th grade. And apparently he was pretty good also  
I'm trying to get him back into riding because well.. Who would stop?! Lol 
He HATES getting a grade lower then a C. 

He is never mad/sad/angry. Just always so calm and chill.  

I don't know what else to say lol.


----------



## nchen7

I made butter tarts yesterday.....brought one to work with me. trying hard not to eat it all in one sitting!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

He sounds awesome Emilie


----------



## emilieanne

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> He sounds awesome Emilie


Thanks he is.. I don't even know how to explain it.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I know what you mean  that's like the guy I like 

I don't even know how to explain how awesome and amazing he is!  and he always makes me smile... Even when just thinking about him lol  I like him a LOT! lol!


----------



## NubianFan

Austin locked the thread about the chat room. So I feel like that was a no to me starting one and cross posting for members here. Honestly, I am a little relieved because I just don't feel like I will have the time to keep up with that right now. I am perfectly happy with this chat thread myself anyway it serves the purpose fine for me at least. Just wanted to update y'all on that in case you hadn't seen Austin's response.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah I saw that...


----------



## nchen7

oh well. I like this thread! gets out of hand sometimes, but it's part of the fun!


----------



## NubianFan

The only advantage I can think of to a chat room over this chat thread is you can see who is lurking on a chat room, at least the way I had my old one set up I didn't allow invisible lurkers. You can post a little faster but the 30 second rule is usually fast enough anyway. 
I ran that one years ago when the old Acmepet chats closed, a lot of people were displaced without a chat room, so I opened one for the horse people. It was fun and it lasted about a year til it broke up but it was small I only had maybe at most 20 members, I can't imagine handling one this size. I personally never had problems with spammers or anything but it could have been because I had to approve each member and I knew them all really well.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's pretty cool Leslie


----------



## nchen7

that's cool! sounds like a lot of work tho.....


----------



## NubianFan

yeah I miss those guys we kept in touch by messenger and email for a while then I lost all internet connection for about 4 years and lost all contact with all of them. We were tight back in the day. There were three Canadians, two girls from New Zealand, One from austrailia, One lady from Alaska, One yooper from Michigan, one from washington state, one texas, one north Carolina, one Wisconsin, Seems like a couple more from lower Michigan. One lady from Sweden. And the rest were just scattered around the states... can't remember specific states, seems like a Montana person??


----------



## NubianFan

The ones I was closest to, was a Cannuck from Saskatchewan he raised appaloosas, and another from Ontario she rode dressage, the girl from New Zealand she hacked out English in the country side, the lady from Alaska raised quarter horses, and the lady from Washington state quarters/arabs both. the yooper from Michigan helped me through my divorce still miss the heck out of him, he trained youth prospects for western pleasure.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's really cool Leslie! That you knew people from all over like that!


----------



## nchen7

so cool! well, if it's meant to be, then your paths will cross again!


----------



## NubianFan

Well think about it though, there are people from all over on here. Lacie is in Cali, NChen in Barbados, you are in New Hampshire, Double trouble are from Michigan, Sarah is in texas, Jill in Oregon, There is someone on here from New Zealand and someone from Hawaii. That is the cool thing about the internet.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah that's true


----------



## nchen7

totally, and we all connect over a common element, which can be hard to find in your area...

so, yesterday when I milked Buttercup out and it came out pastel yellow....I took it back to the house to show my bf. he said "oh, we can probably feed the milk tot he goats". I almost took off his hand when he said that! goat milk is now for drinking or for soaping with! dogs don't get Buttercup's precious milk anymore! I DO!


----------



## NubianFan

why is it yellow? Is it something she is eating. I tell you what I only have powdered goat milk so far because neither of mine are old enough to have milk but what a difference that makes in cooking. I add a little bit of the goat milk to pastas, gravies, soups, biscuits and it completely changes the dish from ordinary to extraordinary. It makes everything so much richer and smoother and better... I can't wait for fresh milk!!!


----------



## nchen7

I've been having to give vit b complex orally b/c no one sells b complex injections here apparently...... you know how vit b can make your pee really yellow? I think it's making her milk yellow as well..... very disconcerting, but her udder and milk look normal, other than the colour...

I love milking. i'm really going to miss milking when she gets dried up and when I say goodbye to my goats (we're thinking in January.....:tears. I love having such fresh raw milk. i'm going to have to scour Ontario for raw goat milk...no clue where i'll be able to find that!


----------



## nchen7

just ate the rest of my butter tart as "dessert"....now I feel ill....


----------



## NubianFan

what exactly is a butter tart, it sounds good.


----------



## NubianFan

sometimes I feel ill if I eat too many carbs. I am no diabetic but I think it is sort of the same kind of reaction.


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

I get to go to a movie with a friend.......I hope that it will be good.


----------



## NubianFan

cool what are you seeing?
and on another note, I think fresh crispy sweet grapes are better than cake...


----------



## nchen7

nchen7 said:


> just ate the rest of my butter tart as "dessert"....now I feel ill....


OMG...they're soooooo good! it's a Canadian thing. no one else really knows what they are, even though they are DELICIOUS!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Butter_tart


----------



## nchen7

i'm not a huge cake fan.....I love myself a pie or tart tho. I think it's mostly for the pastry.


----------



## NubianFan

ok so it is pretty much like pecan pie? Yummy I am sold.


----------



## nchen7

looks like it....but there are other fillings. you usually find raisins or walnuts, or plain. I found these pecans that are roasted with maple syrup and a bit of chipotle, and I made some with those. it's soooo good. mmmmm


----------



## Scottyhorse

Morning everyone.


----------



## NubianFan

that sounds really good. And it is lunch time, I ate an entire bunch of red grapes already, Did you know a serving of red grapes is only 87 calories?


----------



## nchen7

no, but I don't count calories..... I stick to a 80/20 rule - 80% of the time i'm healthy and good, 20% of the time I get to eat what I want! and of course, listen to my body....


----------



## NubianFan

I never eat right I have a 100% rule, 100% of the time I eat whatever strikes my fancy and well that isn't working out so good for me.....


----------



## nchen7

lol! I find my body rebels if I break my rule. I grew up eating lots of veggies and fruits, so i'm used to eating that, and if I don't, I feel REALLY sick.


----------



## NubianFan

I can't eat many carbs or I get sick. I can eat all the veggies and meat and dairy I want but if I eat many carbs I am in trouble


----------



## NubianFan

Believe it or not I am almost done with my paper... I know he won't be happy with it, but I don't know much else I can do to it frankly, I have fixed all his complaints except one and I am going to tackle that a little later as it requires more research. And I have written the new sections he wants us to add this time. 
But I am going to take a break and get completely off the computer for a while and go outside and visit my girls and so forth ttyl


----------



## nchen7

yay! have fun!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I don't even want to catch up with all that, I'm so tired! I picked my boer girls, they're home and settling in. Alice and ebony are humongous! Hyacinth is pretty chubby too 
I think Ebony may kid today.


----------



## nchen7

WHAT?? REALLY??? congrats with your girls!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pictures


----------



## emilieanne

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I know what you mean  that's like the guy I like  I don't even know how to explain how awesome and amazing he is!  and he always makes me smile... Even when just thinking about him lol  I like him a LOT! lol!


Well I hope it works out  
That's the way it is with me & James. 
Last night we watched walking dead together & when the fence gave in, I freaked out and put my head under the covers. Then he started rubbing my back telling me it's ok and that rick & Carl are alive lol. It was so cute 
I tried leaving & he kept trying to hug me and keep me there lol.

The about 5 min ago I told him how I just sliced my finger pretty bad with the hoof trimmers (it's been bleeding for 2 hours no matter how hard I keep pressure on it) & he said "OMG! You need to be more careful<3 feel better" 
It was so cute


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emilie, since when are you dating him? Lol, how did I miss that?


----------



## goathiker

Wow, I'll have the stuff about Shingles for you tonight Karen...I got completely sidetracked. The emergence and spread of so many first generation diseases during the '70's has always been a hobby of mine. Turns out Shingles was yet another one...

Got go to Veteran's Day dinner at mom's right now...Back this evening.


----------



## ksalvagno

Sounds good. I'm in no hurry.

Right now I'm at the eye doctor's waiting for DH. The appointment was supposed to be at 1pm. He got in at 1:40pm. It is now after 3pm and hoping he will get out soon.


----------



## ksalvagno

Well it is after 4pm and DH is still waiting for the Dr to talk to him for a final time. This is so ridiculous. I hate drs for this reason. They don't care if they waste your time.


----------



## NubianFan

I know, my mom gets so frustrated because sometimes she will sit at her cardiologists all day. When you don't feel good already it is especially hard to sit at a doctor's office all day. I don't usually have to wait too long for mine but he has taken over supervising the immediate care clinic so he has underlings that see the immediate care patients and he just sees a select few of his former clients and oversees what the others do.


----------



## emilieanne

Scottyhorse said:


> Emilie, since when are you dating him? Lol, how did I miss that?


Since a week ago officially or Halloween of you want to count the first time we kissed lol.

Buttttt he is the first guy to EVER ask me out in person. 
I feel like were gunna last a long time.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

I got a 4-H meeting tonight at 7pm. 

Also, our club couldn't get a General Livestock Knowledge/Quiz Bowl team, so instead I am doing Dairy Knowledge/Quiz Bowl! I would rather do General Livestock, but I will settle for Dairy (cattle & goats)!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Cool Patrick! I would love to join a team like that.. But I don't think my school has one.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Actually it is a 4-H event. It goes from regional, to state, and then national! 
Last year with General Livestock we took 1st at State! However, we were juniors, otherwise we could have gone to nationals!!!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Wow, very cool! Hopefully you get to go to nationals this year!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Thanks,

The dairy team last year (the one with the players that I'm in) went to state too! They took 5th, but maybe this year we will do better!!!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Got to get ready to go!!! Talk to you later... TTYL (I think?)! (I don't understand text talk) LOL


----------



## Scottyhorse

LOL! Yes, it is TTYL. Bye Patrick! (Or Pat?)


----------



## Emzi00

I'm going to bed.. at 7:18... Night guys...
Have fun at your thing Patrick


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> I got a 4-H meeting tonight at 7pm.
> 
> Also, our club couldn't get a General Livestock Knowledge/Quiz Bowl team, so instead I am doing Dairy Knowledge/Quiz Bowl! I would rather do General Livestock, but I will settle for Dairy (cattle & goats)!


I have one tomorrow at 7 PM :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Going to pick up Cowboy on Saturday!  I'm also gonna learn how to draw blood!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Cool Skyla!! Can't wait till the 25th, we're going to pick Lost and Found up


----------



## littlegoatgirl

So today it's snowing, we have about 2 inches accumulated of system snow and are supposed to get 6-7 inches of lake effect starting at 1 am. I hoping since it was very wet and lake effect is wet snow it should be icy... Snow day anyone? I'm game. 
Well, I spent an hour adding more straw to the goat pen, moving straw away from the cement block that hold the water bucket so I can fit the heated bucket in there, and replacing the heated bucket with the regular. Did some other winter stuff too. This weekend I'll be putting up the wind breaker on the outside so not as much wind/snow blows into the barn, and putting plastic over the windows (no glass just holes lol) so it stays warmer in there.
Got out the buck rag... Almost puked, gee guys, thanks for letting me know that those things get stronger over time! BB isn't in heat  
Alright, I need to go to bed... Emma, why on earth did you go to bed at 7??!?!!??? I can never fall asleep that early!!

Didn't mean to write a book sorry guys! :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Sorry BB isn't in heat yet..  Has she been in heat at all this year?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> Cool Skyla!! Can't wait till the 25th, we're going to pick Lost and Found up


I'm excited 

Oh that's way cool!  :stars:

we are going down to NY on the 7th of next month to pick up Ellie  Can't wait for that either


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

that stinks Sarah  hopefully soon!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Aww, Ellie is such a cute name!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hehe! Thanks  her breeder and I think so too


----------



## ksalvagno

We are supposed to get 1-2 inches of snow in Ohio. So far just rain.

Finally got out of the Dr office at 4:30pm. That was 3 1/2 hours of my life I won't get back. Would love to make a doctor wait as long as they make us wait.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Y'all need to stop talking about snow!! 
It's just a figment of your imagination! It's not really coming! :laugh:

That is awful Karen!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Scottyhorse said:


> Sorry BB isn't in heat yet..  Has she been in heat at all this year?


I wouldn't know, I can't tell and just got the buck rag to help me out


----------



## littlegoatgirl

ksalvagno said:


> We are supposed to get 1-2 inches of snow in Ohio. So far just rain.
> 
> Finally got out of the Dr office at 4:30pm. That was 3 1/2 hours of my life I won't get back. Would love to make a doctor wait as long as they make us wait.


Ugh I know how that is. I was really sick on my birthday last year, I ended up going to the hospital and getting IVs because I had a bad case of the flu mixed with my asthma and I got really dehydrated. I felt so terrible and I ended up waiting 3 hours before going back, then another hour before anyone came in my room again. :roll: I felt so terrible and I was tired (and humiliated, they made me wear a mask!) so I just lied down on my moms lap and slept lol


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

Am I the only one who noticed that the time change didnt happen on here?


----------



## ksalvagno

That is odd. The time did change for me.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Nope, I noticed that the day it happened  it's driving me crazy! Maybe someone should PM Austin...

Night y'all


----------



## ksalvagno

I wonder if it is an option that you need to change. I use 3 different devices to get on TGS and they all show the correct time when I am on here.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

There is a setting somewhere on your profile options that automatically adjusts to DST!  

Haha... It's snowing here too! :snow: :GAAH: :GAAH:


----------



## Scottyhorse

No snow here, but LOTS of fog! When you walk around, you can feel the moisture on your skin. It's thick all the way to the ground. Super cool, but weird, too!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Scottyhorse said:


> No snow here, but LOTS of fog! When you walk around, you can feel the moisture on your skin. It's thick all the way to the ground. Super cool, but weird, too!


To bad it isn't Halloween!


----------



## Scottyhorse

LOL. 

How did the 4-H meeting go?


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

New topic: How many "brood" does do you guys have?

I have 3 right now, but I really wan't to add 2 more (really wan't to add two more)!!! That would put me up to a total of 5, but it probably won't happen!  Oh well... Maybe sometime!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Scottyhorse said:


> LOL.
> 
> How did the 4-H meeting go?


Pretty good! It was pretty low key (not many topics), but it was mainly a meeting to talk about a "planning meeting" for general livestock! LOL


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> New topic: How many "brood" does do you guys have?
> 
> I have 3 right now, but I really wan't to add 2 more (really wan't to add two more)!!! That would put me up to a total of 5, but it probably won't happen!  Oh well... Maybe sometime!


Lets see... I have 5 does, only 3 are able to breed. Will add one more at the end of the month.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Cool!!!

I guess I should add that too... I have one doe that is being kept over as a yearling.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Well two of them are plenty old enough to breed. One just never comes into heat, and one is cystic and probably had a uterine infection at some point.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Aww... So sad! 

I hate to leave you hanging here, but I need to get to bed! Goodnight! :wave:


----------



## ksalvagno

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Pretty good! It was pretty low key (not many topics), but it was mainly a meeting to talk about a "planning meeting" for general livestock! LOL


So you had a meeting to plan a meeting. Are you sure you aren't working at a company? :ROFL:


----------



## NubianFan

hey guys


----------



## Scottyhorse

Night Patrick!! 

Hey Leslie.


----------



## NubianFan

How are you Sydney?


----------



## ksalvagno

Hi Leslie!

It is officially snowing here. I was hoping that the weatherman would be wrong about that.

I should have never looked at Craigslist. I have puppy fever so bad. I emailed DH the link so he can look at it in the morning.

http://columbus.craigslist.org/grd/4186254834.html


----------



## NubianFan

hee hee hee puppy fever is so bad.... he is a cutie

On the snow thing, would you believe I am barely using a heater here yet. I have had to turn it on in the evening for a couple of hours just to knock the chill off but it was actually a little hot in here today. I turned the air on for about an hour....


----------



## NubianFan

I like looking at other people's craigslist. Your area still has some goats for sale, even some Nubians and I have never heard of Rushslyvania that is an interesting name for a town.


----------



## ksalvagno

Yeah, not sure where that is in Ohio but I have heard of it before. I think people are trying to sell goats and get their herd down before winter. I can tell by watching that they are having a harder and harder time getting them sold. Auctions are still going on so I bet a lot of them end up at auction.

There was someone giving away their pet alpacas that had to go ASAP. I inquired about them but told the person up front that they would go into the freezer. I got a very terse email back. At least those alpacas wouldn't be neglected or anything. Not sure why the person thinks his alpacas will go into a good situation when someone is taking them for free. This area is pretty poor. Wouldn't be surprised if they end up in a freezer anyway. At least I was honest.

We had to turn on our heat a couple weeks ago. We only keep it at 66.


----------



## NubianFan

Yeah I keep my house between 60-65 in the winter, I am so hot natured I was actually pretty glad to see the cooler weather this year, in the summer I really can't afford to cool it any lower than 76 and I am hot at 76 to be honest.


----------



## NubianFan

I never would have thought alpacas would be tasty til talking to you, but it makes sense now that I think about it. Too bad you didn't get them.


----------



## ksalvagno

Yea, we keep the air on at 75. The bills just get too high if we go any lower. The house is just too cold going under 66. So that is where it will stay. The heating bills aren't bad with that temp. It is cool in the house so you have to wear sweatshirts or sweaters but not bad.

We are still waiting for friends of ours about their alpacas but the wife is very squeamish about her alpacas going in the freezer. They did give us 2 alpacas a couple years ago so we will see. We just haven't seen any reasonably priced alpacas near us. Someone wants $2500 for a herd of 3 which now is ridiculous. We only want to pay like $50 tops if we buy an alpaca from someone.


----------



## NubianFan

They and llamas both are expensive here, I guess maybe they are more rare here? 
I am going to bed as soon as I can put my clothes in the dryer... I had to wash clothes when I got in from school tonight to have work clothes to wear in the morning, I had plenty of jeans and tees clean but no work slacks or blouses.


----------



## goathiker

Hi everyone. Had a fun day...Took my grandbaby to the Veterans day celebration at my mom's house. He got to play with his cousins, annoy great grandfather, eat a nice dinner, and annoy great grandfather more...He was really good for me. Had a nice talk with my younger sister.


----------



## NubianFan

That does sound like a great day Jill!


----------



## ksalvagno

That does sound like a really nice day!

There are fewer farms in Arkansas. Ohio has the largest population of alpacas. At least I think they still do.


----------



## NubianFan

ok guys at 11:30 at night my day is finally through... So I bid you adieu until tomorrow. (which it almost is already) Have a nice night ladies.


----------



## ksalvagno

Good night!


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, I enjoyed getting out and seeing my sis. She has boy/girl twins that are just a few months older than my grandson. Three 3 year olds plus a 5 year old in one house are just amazingly fun to watch play.


----------



## goathiker

Good Night Leslie


----------



## ksalvagno

I bet that is.


----------



## goathiker

So Karen, on the Shingles vaccine. It's only 50% reliable. It can make the duration of the disease shorter for others. Now some people have a complication of Shingles that can be extremely painful. It shows up after the initial case. It only works on people between 60 and 70 years old. No other age group benefits from it. (That kind of put my feelers up on it) 
If you did not get a Hepatitis B shot in the '70's, it is probably safe for you. If you would like that explained, I'll PM you tomorrow.


----------



## ksalvagno

Would kids have gotten the hepatitis B vaccine? I'm really not sure. That would be great if you PM the explanation. I will have to ask my mom about that.

I quit drinking Coke and all products with high fructose corn syrup. Now I have insomnia. Any suggestions? It has been about 3 weeks since any. I was expecting to sleep better without the caffeine and sugar. I'm guessing my body is trying to heal.


----------



## goathiker

No, kids would not have gotten the first generation HB vaccines. 

You're almost done with the withdrawals of the high fructose corn syrup. They last about a month. If you can drink it, Licorice root tea can really help drive out the toxins and heal your digestive tract. I make it into iced tea with a modest amount of Cane sugar and keep it in the fridge all the time now. It has helped me a lot.


----------



## ksalvagno

Where would I find the licorice root? I'm drinking Cayenne powder 40,000 shu for 3 times a day so why not the licorice root. Maybe I could combine them and make it one heck of a drink.


----------



## goathiker

The one I get is made by Stash teas. It's called Licorice Spice.


----------



## ksalvagno

I will have to see if they have it at stores by me. They said on the website that they sell tea at Kroger, Target and Walmart and I have those stores near me. If not, I can always order online.


----------



## goathiker

Great, I'll PM you tomorrow.


----------



## ksalvagno

Thanks! I think I am going to try and go to bed now. It is 2am here.

Good night Jill!


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Karen...


----------



## Emzi00

:scratch: There is a picture of alpacas in my algebra textbook...


----------



## nchen7

ksalvagno said:


> Hi Leslie!
> 
> It is officially snowing here. I was hoping that the weatherman would be wrong about that.
> 
> I should have never looked at Craigslist. I have puppy fever so bad. I emailed DH the link so he can look at it in the morning.
> 
> http://columbus.craigslist.org/grd/4186254834.html


oh my!!! so cute!!! but what's a terroir??? lol

I too, have puppy fever. we picked up a 9 week old pup off the side of the road Friday afternoon, and kept him for 2 days. I don't think he left my side. good thing he went to a good home or else i'd have to smuggle him into work all this week. but now i'm hooked. I've never had a puppy before


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> :scratch: There is a picture of alpacas in my algebra textbook...


I REMEMBER THAT PICTURE!! :lol: it was a question about the increase of algebra farmers wasn't it? And from 1999 to like 2009 or something it increased by like 1249% or something... That's a lot :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

SNOWDAYYYY! :lol: :snowbounce:

Only in Michigan can it be 60* and sweatshirt weather one day and 19* and 6 inches of snow then next!  SNOWDAYYYYYYYYY PARTAYYYYYYY WOOT WOOT IM ON HERE ALL DAYYYY!   
:stars: :fireworks:


----------



## nchen7

I LOVE SNOW DAYS!!!!!! I miss snow days.....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

What's all that white stuff??


----------



## nchen7

those pictures are making me want to bundle up and make some snow angels!


----------



## NubianFan

I didn't know in Michigan you got snow days, I figured y'all were so used to it you just trudged off to school and work in it anyway?


----------



## NubianFan

I am the absolute Grinch when it comes to snow, I hate snow....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> I am the absolute Grinch when it comes to snow, I hate snow....


Same here! I hate, hate, HATE snow!!


----------



## nchen7

I love snow!!!! it's rain I can't stand! rain + heat = a really grumpy Ni.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

NubianFan said:


> I didn't know in Michigan you got snow days, I figured y'all were so used to it you just trudged off to school and work in it anyway?


Haha it's more ice days- the roads are so freaking icy you can't drive


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I love snow!!!! How could you not!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Do you shovel snow every time?? Lol! I hate hate it!! It's cold and I have to get it all off the hay tent, and it's gross and cold and wet  and you have to shovel it and snow blow it


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Oh no we have a snow plow


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well then lucky you  lol!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Haha yeah  but I still shovel the porch and steps.


----------



## nchen7

yea, I don't like shovelling snow. I've done enough of that in my childhood/youth. I lived in the city for so long, and in a condo, so I didn't have to do any shovelling for many many years. snow is much better when you don't have to shovel it.....


----------



## littlegoatgirl

One thing I love about snow is that I can go in the woods, and there's an old manure spreader back there (like ancient) and I made a fort around it out of old branches piled up, it's really cool... My brother and I left a bunch if stuff back there! :lol: and then the snow melted and we couldn't go back there because of poison ivy! :lol: maybe I'll go see if it's still there! :ROFL:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

I'ts 9 degrees F here!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Nice!


----------



## NubianFan

I hate how it finds a way into my boots abd freezes and rubs raw my legs. It is wet and cold and nasty. It does however make a good cooler. When it snows I just throw my diet cokes in a snow bank. LOL. And yes shoveling it and clearing it off your car is the pits


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Also, good morning!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

NubianFan said:


> I hate how it finds a way into my boots abd freezes and rubs raw my legs. It is wet and cold and nasty. It does however make a good cooler. When it snows I just throw my diet cokes in a snow bank. LOL. And yes shoveling it and clearing it off your car is the pits


Until your coke freezes! LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ugg... I have to call the vet... I hate calling people... :sigh:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Uh oh... About what?


----------



## nchen7

hope everything is ok Skyla. I hate calling people too. it's the worst. I got a missed call from a number I don't recognize last night, and I have to call them back today. dreading it.....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I have a doe that I believe has cystic overies... I haven't been able to get her bred the past two years... I emailed him.. Then he called but inward at work... So He emailed me back and I replied.. But it will just be faster to call.. Plus I need some bigger needles to draw blood with... So I need to ask about that..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks  everything is fine health wise  no problems there. 

That's icky  I never call those back.. If there is no message it wasn't important enough :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

I have never had one freeze, but I only put a couple in at a time and I dont leave them long. It doesnt take long at all for them to get really cold.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Thanks  everything is fine health wise  no problems there.
> 
> That's icky  I never call those back.. If there is no message it wasn't important enough :lol:


Haha... That is what my dad does too! If nobody left a message they didn't need to talk to him that badly! LOL :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Haha... That is what my dad does too! If nobody left a message they didn't need to talk to him that badly! LOL :laugh:


That's the way I see it! :lol: I don't always answer to number I don't recognize either lol!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

NubianFan said:


> I have never had one freeze, but I only put a couple in at a time and I dont leave them long. It doesnt take long at all for them to get really cold.


Here's a weird fact about cola: Once we put several cokes into the lake we were fishing on to try and get them cold before consumption. I noticed a weird fact when ALL of the diet cokes floated and ALL of the regular cokes sank!?!?  Super strange, but it has something to do with the sugar content!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> That's the way I see it! :lol: I don't always answer to number I don't recognize either lol!


Unless it's a telemarketer!   I love to talk to them (annoy them)!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Whew! Done! Lol! He was on the road so they took a message and he will call me back later.. Watch it be while I'm at work :roll: ain't that how it always works??


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Unless it's a telemarketer!   I love to talk to them (annoy them)!


ROFL!! Oh that can be fun! My dad likes to get them going sometimes :lol:


----------



## nchen7

well, yesterday i had reported 2 separate cases of horse abuse. so i was hoping it was the investigator calling for directions to where the horses are..... i called back and got their vm, with the vm msgs saying "you have reached this number"....so i have no clue who called!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ahh! I think they would leave a message though wouldn't they?? Idk... Lol!


----------



## nchen7

i hate checked vm's......so i would have just called back anyway. hahaha.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol!! I hate calling people!  they call me fine.. Lol! Idk why but I hate calling them :lol:


----------



## nchen7

the black belly sheep in a person's backyard that's just outside my work window had lambs! there's 2 of them and they're so cute!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Awe!! How adorable!!!


----------



## nchen7

i know! at least she has friends now!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Got to go...  See you!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's a good thing 

See ya later Patrick :wave:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Soo... How smelly do you think our ride home from NJ with Cowboy will be? 


*thank you Trickyroo for these pics of my boy!  *


----------



## nchen7

he is CUTE!!!!! i love a fuzzy goat.

and i'm going to guess....REALLY smelly!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hehe! 

I am too lol! He just LOOKS stinky :laugh:


----------



## ksalvagno

I think Tricyroo should bathe him for you. :ROFL:


----------



## nchen7

good call Karen....a bath should be in order!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha! Would be nice! Hehe! 
He is actually from Logan at Freedom Star Farm  Laura had gone down there for a visit to get some calf huts and got some pictures for me


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Come on... The smell of buck isn't that bad! LOL  I love my bucks a great deal, and I know he will grow on you too!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh I love my bucks!  the smell doesn't really bother me any  but it being trapped in our mini van could be another story  lol!

The vet just called me back... It's $22 for each of the meds  and it's not a done deal gonna work thing... :/ not sure what to do.. And he said the cyst.. That one I can't spell lol! Could work alone as she IS coming into heat... onder: so much to think about...


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Minivan!!! LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! Yes, our mini van :lol: we may take our jeep.. Not that that is any better LOL!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Soo... How smelly do you think our ride home from NJ with Cowboy will be?
> 
> *thank you Trickyroo for these pics of my boy!  *


Bring lots of air fresheners:lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Went outside and did some climbing, now in for lunch and hot cocoa, then going back out 

Very frustrated. My heated waterer kept it warm enough to keep it at slush, but the goats aren't gonna drink SLUSH! Ugh :roll: at least it wasn't a solid block of I've I guess...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Bring lots of air fresheners:lol:


:laugh:


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'm not happy. My brother used up all the bandwidth so I can't get on my school.. I'm gunna get behind thanks to him


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Scottyhorse said:


> I'm not happy. My brother used up all the bandwidth so I can't get on my school.. I'm gunna get behind thanks to him


:hug:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

I am once again the nerf gun war victor!


----------



## nchen7

this is random, but I noticed earlier today that it's 11/12/13


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

nchen7 said:


> this is random, but I noticed earlier today that it's 11/12/13


Haha... Cool!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> I am once again the nerf gun war victor!


I love having nerf gun wars


----------



## ksalvagno

NChen7 - how in the heck do you eat raw garlic? I just tried a clove today. OMG - it was so horrible I had to spit it out in the garbage. I will have to find another way to eat it raw. I just can't take the taste.


----------



## Scottyhorse

ksalvagno said:


> NChen7 - how in the heck do you eat raw garlic? I just tried a clove today. OMG - it was so horrible I had to spit it out in the garbage. I will have to find another way to eat it raw. I just can't take the taste.


:ROFL:

Sorry, but that was funny.


----------



## goathiker

You can get garlic oil gel caps at WalMart.


----------



## ksalvagno

Will that work as well as raw? I was trying to do the right thing. 

I saw mentioned to put it in bread. I may try it that way too. Just bought 4 bulbs of garlic too. 

By the way, I ended up ordering the tea. In the meantime, I did find a detox tea that does have black licorice as one of the ingredients. It actually tastes very good. Added a couple drops of stevia.


----------



## Texaslass

ksalvagno said:


> NChen7 - how in the heck do you eat raw garlic? I just tried a clove today. OMG - it was so horrible I had to spit it out in the garbage.


Toughen up!! :ROFL:   
Sorry, couldn't help myself. :laugh:


----------



## Emzi00

Laaaaaaacie..... maaaaahh.... *sniffle*


----------



## Emzi00

Sarah!!! :hug:


----------



## ksalvagno

You put a piece of raw garlic in your mouth and chew it! :dazed:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hey, people are on the chat thread! Lol!

Carolina will be home soon!!!!!


----------



## goathiker

If I remember from last time I got them, they are raw They've just been squeezed out. We always used to put them in green food juices. The wheat grass tastes so awful, you don't notice anything else. 

The gal I work with now wants us to only use things that grow naturally in the area we live in. Our bodies are in tune with their area and use those things better.


----------



## ksalvagno

Maybe I should chop it up and add it to my orange juice/cayenne pepper drink. Can't do much more harm there.


----------



## Texaslass

Emma is not liking every one of my posts, what is the world coming to???!!!!!!  :shocked: 
:ROFL:
jk jk jk jk


----------



## goathiker

Hmm, interesting drink...


----------



## Scottyhorse

EEEEEWWWW my cat just pooped a GIANT turd in the little box and it REEKS! *puking*


----------



## Scottyhorse

Are you SURE you want a cat, Sarah!  The stench is coming in waves


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> Emma is not liking every one of my posts, what is the world coming to???!!!!!!  :shocked:
> :ROFL:
> jk jk jk jk


Watch yourself, you'll come on to a hundred likes next time...


----------



## Texaslass

:ROFL: 11 already!! I just walked away for a minute! :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Lol, Sydney! I actually had a kitten living in my bedroom for a while (itty bitty bedroom!) so I know what it's like! 
But yes, I still want a cat!  and one day a dog and a horse, and more goats, and more horses....:lol:


----------



## Emzi00

I didn't even try Sarah


----------



## Texaslass

Oh, I know! 
I posted some more pics of Ella in my pooch test thread; I really think she's bred.


----------



## ksalvagno

goathiker said:


> Hmm, interesting drink...


I don't like anything hot or spicy. Just trying to get that cayenne pepper down any way I can without throwing it back up. I just couldn't take it with plain water. Supposedly it is good for you so trying it out. :cheers:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Carolina's back  I think she was bred, because she has some tan crusty discharge dried around her vulva and on her tail. Good sign, right?


----------



## NubianFan

LOL I love you guys... :ROFL:


----------



## NubianFan

goathiker said:


> So Karen, on the Shingles vaccine. It's only 50% reliable. It can make the duration of the disease shorter for others. Now some people have a complication of Shingles that can be extremely painful. It shows up after the initial case. It only works on people between 60 and 70 years old. No other age group benefits from it. (That kind of put my feelers up on it)
> If you did not get a Hepatitis B shot in the '70's, it is probably safe for you. If you would like that explained, I'll PM you tomorrow.


 The shingles shot is only effective on people between 60 and 70 years old? Am I understanding that correctly? if so there isn't any reason for me to take it.


----------



## goathiker

Yep, here

In a clinical trial involving thousands of adults 60 years old or older, Zostavax reduced the risk of shingles by about half (51%) and the risk of post-herpetic neuralgia by 67%. While the vaccine was most effective in people 60-69 years old it also provided some protection for older groups.

At this time, CDC does not have a recommendation for routine use of shingles vaccine in persons 50 through 59 years old.


----------



## goathiker

Dr Bill Beeby, a GP and member of the British Medical Association's prescribing committee, told the Telegraph those who take the vaccination and do not develop the disease will never know if they are in the 0.4 per cent that has benefitted, or the 99 per cent who would never have got the disease.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...e-250million-cost-taxpayer.html#ixzz2kTY9CleM 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## NubianFan

ok that is $200 saved, Thanks Jill


----------



## ksalvagno

Interesting article. Sounds like something I don't need to worry about. Thanks!


----------



## NubianFan

So the wind off all you guy's snow has finally gotten down here and froze my toes, it was 58 in the house when I first walked through the door today...


----------



## ksalvagno

That's a bit nippy. I'm guessing you fired up the furnace.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Luckily it hasn't been super cold here for a while.


----------



## NubianFan

Yeah I have the heater on, it is aggravating though... I wish it would stay 50 at night 70 during the day all year.... alas.... can't have everything! LOL


----------



## NubianFan

I got my robe, hood, mortar board, tassel, and honor cords today!!!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Aright this is going to be long, but I would appreciate your feedback: I have 3 does being bred this fall. 2 of them I have picked out because of desirable traits and the 3rd was a twin to 1 of the 2 I really like. My questions is: Should I keep her for her sisters traits or judge her on her own? I know that to a certain degree she has the same genetics and could pass down the few traits I really like on her. However, I do not see any traits that she has that her sister doesn't (her sister also has a few traits that this one doesn't, so overall this does sister [1 of the 2 that I really like] is the superior doe IMO). Meaning that right now she is serving as an extra doe for a few more kids this spring. She will give me more options (kid wise) for showing next year, but they are all bred to the same buck!?!? :whatgoat:

I would also like 2 other does this fall, but I don't think I will get them.


----------



## NubianFan

do you have pics of the does?


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Unfortunately I don't have any pics of the doe in question! If you go to my website (www.patsperfectboergoats.weebly.com) you can find a pic of her sister (Corvette [sister/doe in question is Chevelle]). The second doe that I like is Beretta.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

I am crossing her (alpine) with my boer buck! So I was judging her by "meat type" characteristics. She is lacking some in length, width, levelness, balance, muscle (even though she is dairy), and etc compared to her sister. I know it was a long shot, but I thought "why not"!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hey Pat :wave:

I think that if you don't like the sister, don't retain any kids. Sometimes things just don't work out. One of my does comes from GREAT udder genetics, but she didn't end up with a good medial. Fortunately, it should be easy to fix, bred to the right buck. I'll breed her to a nice buck next year, and probably retain a doeling the year after, then maybe sell her.


----------



## NubianFan

You could always try breeding her this year and see what she produces, you may be surprised. I have seen some of the most frumpy looking broodmares produce the nicest foals. The worst that happens if you have some kids to sell or put in the freezer and a doe to rehome.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Yup.

Does anyone have an at home secret for pimples? I have one that is forming by my nose (you know, in the 'fold' where they always go  ) And it's REALLY painful. I would also like to get rid of it before it gets huge and red


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Scottyhorse said:


> Hey Pat :wave:
> 
> I think that if you don't like the sister, don't retain any kids. Sometimes things just don't work out. One of my does comes from GREAT udder genetics, but she didn't end up with a good medial. Fortunately, it should be easy to fix, bred to the right buck. I'll breed her to a nice buck next year, and probably retain a doeling the year after, then maybe sell her.


Ok :thankU:... I still need to get an angle on my parents about the 2 boer does I PMed you about! LOL :lol: :think: :lol:

Depending on if that happens pray I may keep her or may sell her. :shrug: We'll see!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Scottyhorse said:


> Yup.
> 
> Does anyone have an at home secret for pimples? I have one that is forming by my nose (you know, in the 'fold' where they always go  ) And it's REALLY painful. I would also like to get rid of it before it gets huge and red


It's not "at home", but Benzoyl Peroxide works well (Oxy spot treatment). :thumbup:


----------



## Texaslass

Scottyhorse said:


> Yup.
> 
> Does anyone have an at home secret for pimples? I have one that is forming by my nose (you know, in the 'fold' where they always go  ) And it's REALLY painful. I would also like to get rid of it before it gets huge and red


Plain apple cider vinegar rinse is the best thing I know of for acne! And I _despise_ the stuff!  Just rub it on all over your face for a few seconds (it can make your eyes sting if you leave it too long), rinse, and your done!  Really helps me.


----------



## Texaslass

Oh, and I've heard (don't know if it works, lol) that you can soak a Qtip in hot water, press it on the pimple in question, and it'll cause it to burst without damaging the skin all around and making a big red spot. You can reapply as neccesary.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Ok :thankU:... I still need to get an angle on my parents about the 2 boer does I PMed you about! LOL :lol: :think: :lol:
> 
> Depending on if that happens pray I may keep her or may sell her. :shrug: We'll see!


I finally got my parents to let me get Lost and Found by saying she could be my Christmas present. Might want to try that?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> It's not "at home", but Benzoyl Peroxide works well (Oxy spot treatment). :thumbup:


I have some of that I think. I will try that tonight.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Scottyhorse said:


> I finally got my parents to let me get Lost and Found by saying she could be my Christmas present. Might want to try that?


LOL... Love it... :ROFL:

What do you think the possibility is (if any) that she could produce better offspring than the better doe and the same buck? (I am not making much sense anymore)


----------



## Scottyhorse

Texaslass said:


> Plain apple cider vinegar rinse is the best thing I know of for acne! And I _despise_ the stuff!  Just rub it on all over your face for a few seconds (it can make your eyes sting if you leave it too long), rinse, and your done!  Really helps me.


Do you do that every night? This pimple that's forming really, really hurts. And I have a super high pain tolerance. :GAAH:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ugg!!  :hair: :sigh:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> LOL... Love it... :ROFL:
> 
> What do you think the possibility is (if any) that she could produce better offspring than the better doe and the same buck? (I am not making much sense anymore)


Probably not likely, but the goats love to surprise us, so you never know


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Ugg!!  :hair: :sigh:


Aww, how come  :hug:


----------



## goathiker

Sidney, soak it with Windex on a cotton ball tonight. It should be gone tomorrow...


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Chore time... I'll be right back!


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Sidney, soak it with Windex on a cotton ball tonight. It should be gone tomorrow...


Windex?  Okay... All night?


----------



## Scottyhorse

You know what I hate? When girls on facebook are fishing for attention...
"I wish I was pretty and not fat"
39 comments later about how she is not fat and she is pretty inside and out... Ugh.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> Aww, how come  :hug:


Not my day :sigh: 
I had someone to cover my shift at work so I could go get Cowboy.. Well they may not be able to cause they have too many hours this week... Will know Thursday... A little late notice.. :sigh: and I asked everyone there tonight and they were all couldn't but one kid and the manager will have to approve that because he isn't trained on register yet.. So most likely a no.. There is one other girl I was gonna text but her number is not working on my iPod.. :hair: I have one guys number so I'm gonna text him and see if his GF can take it...

Will y'all pray that I can find someone?


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Not my day :sigh:
> I had someone to cover my shift at work so I could go get Cowboy.. Well they may not be able to cause they have too many hours this week... Will know Thursday... A little late notice.. :sigh: and I asked everyone there tonight and they were all couldn't but one kid and the manager will have to approve that because he isn't trained on register yet.. So most likely a no.. There is one other girl I was gonna text but her number is not working on my iPod.. :hair: I have one guys number so I'm gonna text him and see if his GF can take it...
> 
> Will y'all pray that I can find someone?


Of course :hug: Hope you can find someone, and sorry you're havin a bad day  :hug:


----------



## NubianFan

You guys want to hear a joke? it isn't dirty and and it doesn't have any bad words.


----------



## Scottyhorse

NubianFan said:


> You guys want to hear a joke? it isn't dirty and and it doesn't have any bad words.


Of course


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yes, what's the joke?

Meanwhile in California..... I finally got around to sticking a CIDR in peeps tonight


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks Sydney :hug:


----------



## ksalvagno

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> LOL... Love it... :ROFL:
> 
> What do you think the possibility is (if any) that she could produce better offspring than the better doe and the same buck? (I am not making much sense anymore)


If you are keeping her for now anyway, then I would just simply wait and see. I have seen some of the ugliest animals give birth to wonderful offspring when bred to the right male.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

What's the joke?  You're killing me!!!


----------



## nchen7

ksalvagno said:


> NChen7 - how in the heck do you eat raw garlic? I just tried a clove today. OMG - it was so horrible I had to spit it out in the garbage. I will have to find another way to eat it raw. I just can't take the taste.


you have to be brave! and have lots of bread or rice on hand to help it go down..... and a glass of water. if that doesn't work, chop up a bunch, mix it with butter, smear it on a piece of bread, and bake for a bit.....mmmmm, garlic bread!



Scottyhorse said:


> Yup.
> 
> Does anyone have an at home secret for pimples? I have one that is forming by my nose (you know, in the 'fold' where they always go  ) And it's REALLY painful. I would also like to get rid of it before it gets huge and red


I read baking soda, moistened to a paste, and apply.


----------



## NubianFan

A woman goes into a pharmacy and asks the pharmacist for cyanide for her husband. The pharmacist says, "ma'am I simply cannot give you cyanide for your husband." The lady says, "but you don't understand my husband is a horrible rotten person, I really need that cyanide." The pharmacist says, "I understand, but I still cannot give you cyanide for your husband, you could harm him or even kill him" The lady then reaches into her pocketbook and pulls out several photographs of her husband with another woman and hands them to the pharmacist... After looking at the pictures the pharmacist realizes the woman in the photographs is his own wife. He looks at the lady and says, "Why didn't you just tell me you had a prescription?"


----------



## Scottyhorse

:rofl:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Ug I can't wait to get home, this pimple is killing me!


----------



## goathiker

Just soak it for like 5 minutes and leave the Windex on it.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Ok I will do that when we get home. It really hurts. Lol.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Topic change #1: What is the number one interesting thing about your town?

Topic change #2: What do you like to randomly search when you are on Wikipedia?

I do this a lot!!!  

Also, I have 2 winking smiley faces!?!? What!?!?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nothing!! Lol!

Umm... Idk.. Lol! 

We do?!?!


----------



## Scottyhorse

#1 Nothing really. Lol. It's old. 
#2 Nothing. Again.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

There's got to be something!?!? :wink:

Well it's the same winking face, but it's doubled! Weird!!!!


----------



## NubianFan

1. I personally knew (and liked) the lady that named it.
2. anything and everything, from animals, to diseases, to countries, to people all sorts of things.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

NubianFan said:


> 1. I personally knew (and liked) the lady that named it.
> 2. anything and everything, from animals, to diseases, to countries, to people all sorts of things.


I got a taker!!! LOL  :wink: Thank you! 

I have a military base! We get to hear them all the time and even get C-130's that fly over our place! I love it!


----------



## nchen7

1. Rihanna is Barbadian
2. nothing really.....only when I think of something I need info for....


----------



## NubianFan

it has made it to 65 in here


----------



## Scottyhorse

My cat is trying to kill me... He scratched my wrist and gave me a nice big cut over my vein!  He likes to play rough


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Scottyhorse said:


> My cat is trying to kill me... He scratched my wrist and gave me a nice big cut over my vein!  He likes to play rough


Is he a black cat? LOL  :lol:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

What is with Lady Gaga's song with the pigs in it!?!?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Is he a black cat? LOL  :lol:


LOL no. This is him:
He and my puppy are best buddies


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> What is with Lady Gaga's song with the pigs in it!?!?


No idea, I have not seen it yet.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> What is with Lady Gaga's song with the pigs in it!?!?


I don't know, she's a weird lady... if it is indeed a lady... :lol:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Scottyhorse said:


> No idea, I have not seen it yet.


I don't know how you can see a song? LOL (I know what you meant)  I don't know if there is a music video yet (it's pretty new)!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I don't know, she's a weird lady... if it is indeed a lady... :lol:


Agreed!!! :ROFL: :ROFL: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

:ROFL: 

G2G, talk to you all in a little!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Scottyhorse said:


> :ROFL:
> 
> G2G, talk to you all in a little!


Is "G2G" got to go?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Is "G2G" got to go?


Yep


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Text talk!


----------



## ksalvagno

goathiker said:


> Sidney, soak it with Windex on a cotton ball tonight. It should be gone tomorrow...


So the father in "My Big Fat Greek Wedding" was right?


----------



## ksalvagno

nchen7 said:


> you have to be brave! and have lots of bread or rice on hand to help it go down..... and a glass of water. if that doesn't work, chop up a bunch, mix it with butter, smear it on a piece of bread, and bake for a bit.....mmmmm, garlic bread![/QUOTE=nchen7]
> 
> I read that you could eat it with bread. I will try that next. I have a lot of garlic to go through.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Why are you eating garlic?


----------



## ksalvagno

Supposed to be very good for your health.


----------



## NubianFan

Also has the bonus effect of keeping vampires at bay...


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

I thought you were turning into a vampire or something!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

NubianFan said:


> Also has the bonus effect of keeping vampires at bay...


Exactly... You posted that as I was typing! LOL


----------



## NubianFan

a couple of my teeth are pretty pointy but I don't care for blood...


----------



## ksalvagno

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> I thought you were turning into a vampire or something!


I might be.


----------



## goathiker

I'd rather be a werewolf...

Windex is Ammonium Hydroxide and rubbing alcohol. Should dry out anything. 
Toothpaste works too. 


Something interesting about my town. It doesn't exist anymore. It used to be a town a long time ago...All that's left of it is the Catholic Church.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Text talk!


LOL! Sorry  But I really had to go!


----------



## NubianFan

I am trying to watch a really old movie on Netflix and it keeps having to load.


----------



## ksalvagno

goathiker said:


> Something interesting about my town. It doesn't exist anymore. It used to be a town a long time ago...All that's left of it is the Catholic Church.


So do you see ruins of old buildings? Are you now considered to be part of another town?


----------



## Texaslass

Not going to catch up on everything, just wanted to say sorry I didn't answer earlier, Sydney, I was busy. 
No, I don't do the vinegar every night (or day), but it wouldn't hurt to. I just do it as needed, sometimes I do it two or three times a day, but generally more like every three or four days. Whatever works for you. 
See y'all later, I'm super tired! :sleeping:


----------



## NubianFan

ok that movie really was quite ridiculous...


----------



## goathiker

There's only two things left and the nearest "town" is unincorporated. The old trading post burned down about 15 years ago. It used to be gas station, trading post, and Post Office 70 years ago. Behind the church is a very old building that was once the Catholic Indian school.

Across the valley is the old Amy fort. They are digging it up right now. The officer's barracks is still standing.


----------



## ksalvagno

That is neat. Nothing interesting like that around me.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I don't know, she's a weird lady... if it is indeed a lady... :lol:


What if all this time she's been a man and nobody had ever known...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lady gaga scares me... I don't listen to any of her stuff..


----------



## goathiker

littlegoatgirl said:


> What if all this time she's been a man and nobody had ever known...


Nothing surprises me anymore...


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Lady gaga scares me... I don't listen to any of her stuff..


She scares me... I like some of her songs to pump me up though...

Nicki Minaj scared me too...


----------



## littlegoatgirl

goathiker said:


> Nothing surprises me anymore...


Sad but true... I think Miley Cyrus beat her out on weirdness though, I must admit.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> She scares me... I like some of her songs to pump me up though... Nicki Minaj scared me too...


No way!  both of them and many others are a no way for me!  I don't really listen to music like that anyway... Most of it's crap...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Sad but true... I think Miley Cyrus beat her out on weirdness though, I must admit.


Depends on the day... Miley has yet to come out in a meat dress!  lol! One of the others who scare me... I have never really like Miley.. Even when she was Hanna Montana..


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Haha me neither... Just a couple songs here and there seem to get me pumped up for sports so... Ya


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Like what ones?? They are so strange!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Depends on the day... Miley has yet to come out in a meat dress!  lol! One of the others who scare me... I have never really like Miley.. Even when she was Hanna Montana..


Yeah I never liked them either... I guess that's true. :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Like what ones?? They are so strange!


Applause, telephone, poker face and just dance


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Applause, telephone, poker face and just dance


I don't know the first two.. The other two I have heard on the radio.. Just dance is O.K... Not a huge fan.. The chorus just gets stuck in my head lol


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Haha yeah... Applause is newer, I only know it because my sister is always singing it! :lol: and I don't even really like telephone, it's tolerable. I just think those ones are catchy


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Night! Snowday tomorrow? Pweeze? :lol: night guys!


----------



## NubianFan

Lady gaga isn't at all attractive, she actually looks worse when she doesn't have all that wild makeup and hair, I could believe her being a man because she sure is not pretty.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Night Sarah 

Lol Leslie


----------



## NubianFan

I hate to be ugly about anyone but she is just odd looking. And Miley has went bonkers. I wish she'd quit selling herself out the way she does and show some respect for herself.


----------



## goathiker

Night Sarah


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I agree.. It's so sad 

I LOVE this song!!


----------



## NubianFan

I was hoping I would get to see my crush today but I didn't .... oh well...


----------



## NubianFan

N ight Sarah


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> I was hoping I would get to see my crush today but I didn't .... oh well...


I hope that every day :laugh: but Youknowwho lives and works about 25/30 min from my house/work.. So I don't see him up my way besides church..


----------



## NubianFan

yeah but I had a really good chance of seeing him today I was in his stomping grounds at stomping time but he wasn't there stomping for some reason... hmmm didn't think about that, maybe I should check on him...


----------



## Scottyhorse

Ug, the goats can be such pains sometimes


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> yeah but I had a really good chance of seeing him today I was in his stomping grounds at stomping time but he wasn't there stomping for some reason... hmmm didn't think about that, maybe I should check on him...


That's a bummer 

Didn't think about what??


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> Ug, the goats can be such pains sometimes


Ain't that the truth :roll:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

I need your help guys:

#1: How many essential nutrients are there? Also, if you could please list them!

#2: What do you think of Passenger with "Let Her Go"? IMO: He hays a "girly voice" (no offense) for a man, but I sing it word for word and don't know why! 

Thanks


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Good night! :ZZZ:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> I need your help guys:
> 
> #1: How many essential nutrients are there? Also, if you could please list them!
> 
> #2: What do you think of Passenger with "Let Her Go"? IMO: He hays a "girly voice" (no offense) for a man, but I sing it word for word and don't know why!
> 
> Thanks


No idea, sorry


----------



## NubianFan

Night Patrick I ain't far behind ya myself...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm gonna head there too... My head is killing me, my back hurts, and I got lotsa praying to do  

Night all


----------



## NubianFan

Night Skyla I hope you find your replacement for the day you pick him up. Night everyone else too I am headed to snoozeville.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks Leslie  I texted that guy about his GF and she will get back to Me tomorrow... Otherwise I will have to wait for Thursday to find out... And then if I don't find someone... decide wether to call out of work on Saturday... Or not go get Cowboy that day...


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Skyla, Leslie, and Pat...I'm headed there myself soon...


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'm just sitting here with a super painful knee


----------



## goathiker

Well, that's not good. What happened?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Ever since I was little I have had terrible pains in my hips, knees, and shins. Drs always say it's just growing pains, but we're thinking maybe something else. Sometimes it's 10/10 pain and I'm curled up on the couch crying. No fun


----------



## LeahMeit

Scottyhorse said:


> Ever since I was little I have had terrible pains in my hips, knees, and shins. Drs always say it's just growing pains, but we're thinking maybe something else. Sometimes it's 10/10 pain and I'm curled up on the couch crying. No fun


Have dr sever mentioned Fibromyalgia to you? Look it up...there's no test for it, just process of elimination.
I have it, and it sucks. Pain! Flu like feelings everyday.

Hope you feel better!


----------



## nchen7

when I was growing I had those pains, but mostly in my knee. I was given Vioxx for it....I stopped taking it after a while, and when my body decided it was time to stop growing, the pains went away.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Morning all! 

I've been up since 5:30 this morning!


----------



## nchen7

I've been up earlier than that! the garbage guys came early, and woke me up.  hate it when that happens


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Morning  

Making more waffles :laugh:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

:balloons: :birthday: :balloons: Goathiker!


----------



## nchen7

I want waffles!!!!!!!!!

I want to nap at my desk


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Happy Birthday Jill!!  :dance:


----------



## ksalvagno

Happy Birthday Jill! arty: :birthday: :balloons:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

How soon does lute cause a doe to go into heat??


----------



## ksalvagno

For me it was 2 weeks.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

littlegoatgirl said:


> Sad but true... I think Miley Cyrus beat her out on weirdness though, I must admit.


For sure, I know part of her family, and her uncle must be freaking out about what she's doing, he's a preacher at his church.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It was 36 hours after I used the lute on all but one doe. With Babette it took 26 days.


----------



## nchen7

Happy Birthday Jill!!!! :fireworks:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh boy! I sure hope it doesn't take 26days!!


----------



## NubianFan

Happy Birthday Jill


----------



## NubianFan

Jill this is my nephews birthday too!


----------



## ksalvagno

Okay, so how bad would it be to have a little mashed potato every day to get down the garlic. I had some left over mashed potatoes and heated it up. Then I added the raw garlic. Was able to eat it with no problem. But we don't have mashed potatoes often. I wouldn't mind having a small amount of potato to get down the garlic but not sure if having the potato is worse than not eating the garlic.

Just working on eating healthier and trying some extra things to boost immune system, etc. I noticed that my immune system has gone down since I don't have raw goat milk to drink so trying to boost it in another way. I won't really have a good source until 2015.


----------



## nchen7

I think however you get it down, is great. I think even if it's cooked a little, it would be ok. I eat lots of cooked garlic all the time.

oh, another thing I do is this Chinese thing - you put raw garlic, peeled and in dark Chinese vinegar, let it sit for a few months. I eat that. it's naturally pickled, and easier to get down than raw garlic. the taste takes a little getting used to, but the garlic is still raw, and probably lactic acid in there from the pickling. I love the stuff. great with Chinese dumplings. yum!


----------



## ksalvagno

Between the cayenne and the garlic I'm feeling like I'm getting used to some pretty strong tastes. This is coming from someone whose hottest spice used on food is regular black pepper. I have never liked spicy food.


----------



## nchen7

ooh....then garlic would be a tough one. I would say, eat it cooked....lots and lots cooked. then after a while, cook it for less and less time. it is really spicy. I don't really like it raw, but when I feel ill, I put my big girl pants on and gave at them. lol.

or! just get some garlic pills. 

I wonder if you can bash it up and smear on hot piece of toast? the heat from the toast will cook it slightly so it's not quite a pungent....


----------



## ksalvagno

I bought 4 bulbs of garlic so I want to eat it up. After that I think I will buy the pills.

So I guess making mashed potatoes just to eat up what I have shouldn't be too bad.


----------



## nchen7

you can do it!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ksalvagno said:


> Between the cayenne and the garlic I'm feeling like I'm getting used to some pretty strong tastes. This is coming from someone whose hottest spice used on food is regular black pepper. I have never liked spicy food.


Sounds like me :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I think the mashed potatos sound really good with the garlic. :yum: I'm hungry sorry lol!

We just made a batch of soap!  I'm so excited!


----------



## Scottyhorse

My soap was a mega fail. I will have to upload pics. I don't think it reached trace.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

You SOOO need a stick blender!! Mine traced in like 10min if that! 
I think when I was doing the oils and my mom was doing the lye.. She scorched the milk... So it's kinda a yellowish orange.. Not the nice yellow/creamy tan the one we made at our 'class' was...  oh well.. We'll see how it turns out in a few days when we take it out of the molds.


----------



## goatlady1314

Ok so there is this guy and hes telling me that he knows more anout goats then me and clearly he doesnt. I just cant think of any questions to ask him about them that i know and he doesnt. Plz help!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Just ignore him. Sounds like he is trying to make you think he is a better person. Sounds like a looser. That's like in kindergarten. "Well, MY mom..." you see what I mean?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I agree with Sydney... Just let it be.. Not worth it IMO...


----------



## nchen7

yes, i hate ppl like that. "I know more than YOU". well, maybe we both know a lot, and we can have a discussion like normal people, and not argue about who knows more than whom like 5 yr olds!

i'm soaping tonight. I have so much frozen milk in the freezer. I was going to soap last night, but we went out for dinner instead. I hope I have enough coconut oil.....


----------



## Scottyhorse

That pimple on my nose is still there


----------



## nchen7

the windex didn't work?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> That pimple on my nose is still there


That's icky  hope it goes away soon!


----------



## Scottyhorse

nchen7 said:


> the windex didn't work?


I put toothpaste on it (my mom had me do that) because the windex has ammonia in it and I don't want to put that on my face... LOL. I couldn't find the rubbing alcohol either. I think it's in the barn.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> I couldn't find the rubbing alcohol either. I think it's in the barn.


:ROFL: sorry but I say that all the time! I have moved about all that sort of stuff out to the barn for the goats.. We don't have any baking soda in the house so my mom will be cooking and be like "Skyla.. Run out and get me some baking soda!" Lol! She keeps saying she's gonna get some for in the house but that somehow ends up outside too.. Not sure how that happens... :chin: :laugh:


----------



## Emzi00

So who wants to be my therapist today? :sigh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Awe  what's up Emma? :hug:


----------



## Emzi00

Stuff.. :hug: 
I have to do some homework, then I'll come back on and talk..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:hug: I'll he here if ya need me :hug:


----------



## Scottyhorse

:hug: 

Sorry Emma


----------



## Texaslass

Hey Emma, I'm here too! :hug: 
Just sittin' here, sipping tea. :cheers: (with honey)


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'm just sittin here not doing much for a while  :thumb:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Just sitting here searching stuff online.. Lol!


----------



## Scottyhorse

I've got to go.. Talk to you all later


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ttyl Sydney :wave:


----------



## NubianFan

Guess what y'all!!!


----------



## goathiker

What Leslie?


----------



## NubianFan

Dru is 96 pounds according to my weight tape and going to the breeders this weekend to meet her fella!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

What?!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Dru is 96 pounds according to my weight tape and going to the breeders this weekend to meet her fella!


Wahoo!! Soo exciting!!  :dance: :stars:


----------



## NubianFan

And Daff is 62 pounds. Hey I know that isn't great but considering this little girl was only 15 in june when so sick and stunted from cocci I would say she is catching up pretty well.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That is pretty good!  you going to breed her next year?? Or in like January or something?


----------



## NubianFan

Since late june Daff has gained about 10 pounds per month. Since early sept when I got Dru she has gained about 7 pounds per month


----------



## NubianFan

I haven't decided if she keeps up this rate of growth she will be 92 or so pounds in feb, so I thought I might breed her to a Nigerian Dwarf then... Or I may just wait until next fall and breed her to a Nubian. It really kind of depends on her growth. I would like to see her get some height before I breed her, her body capacity is great she is proportionately much more deep that Dru, but she is just a short stuff still, her little bones need to grow...


----------



## goathiker

That's great. So, you get babies too...How many are you keeping?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nice! What are you feeding the and how much? My 'big' girls are getting a cup 2xs a day.. They seem to be growing well on that.


----------



## NubianFan

Well I want to retain probably any doelings I get. I may retain a buckling if I get one, and I may not, I haven't really decided on that either. I figure being a first timer Dru will probably only have one or at most tow, but I may get surprised. Daff is another story, she will have to get taller than she is now, before I will breed her at all, I know it isn't all about height but she is Nigerian dwarf sized height wize. She is much shorter than Dru.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Gtg going to pick up my little calf hut thingy..


----------



## NubianFan

I mix black oil sunflower seeds, alfalfa pellets, pelleted goat feed, beet pulp shreds and top dress with loose goat mineral. They also have a goat mineral block. They get graze and browse and dad adds weeds he pulls for them by hand everyday, because that is just dad, and hey I ain't gonna stop him because they love it and it is fine for them to have it.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Hey guys! :wave:


----------



## NubianFan

Hey Patrick!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hello everyone 

Leslie - Sounds like a good mix to me!


----------



## NubianFan

I am nervous about my first go round birthing babies though Jill!!!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hey Patrick


----------



## Scottyhorse

NubianFan said:


> I am nervous about my first go round birthing babies though Jill!!!


I was too... Still am :hammer:


----------



## goathiker

99.9% of the time everything goes perfectly. On these forums you only hear about peoples problems most of the time. If you want I'll give you my phone number and you can call me if you have any trouble.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

goathiker said:


> 99.9% of the time everything goes perfectly. On these forums you only hear about peoples problems most of the time. If you want I'll give you my phone number and you can call me if you have any trouble.


I second those facts!


----------



## NubianFan

goathiker said:


> 99.9% of the time everything goes perfectly. On these forums you only hear about peoples problems most of the time. If you want I'll give you my phone number and you can call me if you have any trouble.


 Thanks that would be awesome, but it is still quite a ways down the road, at least 5 months!!


----------



## goathiker

That's fine, I'll still be around


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Happy B-Day!!!  :birthday:


----------



## NubianFan

goathiker said:


> That's fine, I'll still be around


You better be, for more reasons that just my goat birthing issues!!


----------



## goathiker

Thanks for the B-Day wishes everyone...DH told me to sleep and do nothing today so...That's pretty much all I've done.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Just thinking ahead here, but...

Our trailer has a flat tire (totally shot)! It would cost an insane amount, but I think it is a necessary sacrifice. Is there a different means of transportation? I know a lot of people make makeshift "devices (for lack of a better word)", but I really don't want to look like a ******* hick flying down the road (although I most likely am to many people)!  I don't know why I am asking, but I though I would give it a go! :shrug:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

goathiker said:


> Thanks for the B-Day wishes everyone...DH told me to sleep and do nothing today so...That's pretty much all I've done.


Sounds pretty good! LOL


----------



## Scottyhorse

So this morning my dad asked me if I was hungry and I said "Yeah I am incredibly hungry!" So my dad said he would make breakfast. Well he opened up the fridge and said "Oh there's no bacon" so he walked out of the kitchen and I had to eat some 'awesome' cereal... Yeah, he does stuff like that all the time. Like making himself lunch and not offering me or my brother, or making my brother and himself food and not offering me food... etc. I can easily make my own food, but still  When my mom was in haiti, for a week, he made me one meal. One. Lol. My mom wasn't happy when she found out :ROFL: Luckily my mom went on a huge food shopping trip before she left, because me dad doesn't like doing that


----------



## goathiker

Do you have a truck with a canopy? That works well. Or a giant dog crate.


----------



## NubianFan

I hauled my bucklings in the double cab of the truck when I brought them home, I have also seen people that had wire cages or wooden boxes built for the back of the truck and they actually didn't look hickish


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Just thinking ahead here, but...
> 
> Our trailer has a flat tire (totally shot)! It would cost an insane amount, but I think it is a necessary sacrifice. Is there a different means of transportation? I know a lot of people make makeshift "devices (for lack of a better word)", but I really don't want to look like a ******* hick flying down the road (although I most likely am to many people)!  I don't know why I am asking, but I though I would give it a go! :shrug:


For transporting goats?


----------



## ksalvagno

goathiker said:


> Thanks for the B-Day wishes everyone...DH told me to sleep and do nothing today so...That's pretty much all I've done.


Sounds like an excellent birthday!


----------



## ksalvagno

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Just thinking ahead here, but...
> 
> Our trailer has a flat tire (totally shot)! It would cost an insane amount, but I think it is a necessary sacrifice. Is there a different means of transportation? I know a lot of people make makeshift "devices (for lack of a better word)", but I really don't want to look like a ******* hick flying down the road (although I most likely am to many people)!  I don't know why I am asking, but I though I would give it a go! :shrug:


What kind of vehicles do you have?


----------



## Nubian_Nut

I know this is kinda late, but happy birthday goathiker!! :cake:


----------



## NubianFan

When my sister had her really bad car wreck when I was 8, my mom left me and my sister's three year old son with my 20 year old brother while she went to the hospital with my sister. My nephew was crying because he was so hungry and my brother told him to hush because he was watching TV. At 8 I had to figure out how to fix us some dinner and there wasn't much in the house. I made us pork and beans and some kool aid. I think I put some velveeta cheese on the plate too... But I was 8, why couldn't a 20 year old have fixed us something. Mom wasn't real happy about that either.


----------



## Nubian_Nut

What size goats are you transporting and how many? I've hauled full sized Nubians in the back seat of my moms truck and in a Vibe car. A cab on the back of a truck would work well, too. They also make wire cages that fit in the bed of a truck that would work perfectly for goats.


----------



## Scottyhorse

NubianFan said:


> When my sister had her really bad car wreck when I was 8, my mom left me and my sister's three year old son with my 20 year old brother while she went to the hospital with my sister. My nephew was crying because he was so hungry and my brother told him to hush because he was watching TV. At 8 I had to figure out how to fix us some dinner and there wasn't much in the house. I made us pork and beans and some kool aid. I think I put some velveeta cheese on the plate too... But I was 8, why couldn't a 20 year old have fixed us something. Mom wasn't real happy about that either.


Must be a male thing


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Woops... I got sidetracked... I'll try and answer as many as I can here,

What vehicles do we have: A minivan (no way that's happening), a blazer (again), and a truck (no topper).

For transporting goats?: Yep

I don't think my brother would allow me to build anything on his truck!


----------



## ksalvagno

You could always use a dog kennel and tie it down.


----------



## Scottyhorse

LeahMeit said:


> Have dr sever mentioned Fibromyalgia to you? Look it up...there's no test for it, just process of elimination.
> I have it, and it sucks. Pain! Flu like feelings everyday.
> 
> Hope you feel better!


No... I have heard of that before though. Today the pain has moved down to my upper shin, throbbing now. Yippee... Lol. :hammer:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Nubian_Nut said:


> What size goats are you transporting and how many? I've hauled full sized Nubians in the back seat of my moms truck and in a Vibe car. A cab on the back of a truck would work well, too. They also make wire cages that fit in the bed of a truck that would work perfectly for goats.


Alpines, Boers, and Alpine/Boer crosses!

LOL... Vibe car! :lol:

They do make wire cages especially for trucks? Cool!!! Food for thought! onder:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

ksalvagno said:


> You could always use a dog kennel and tie it down.


Do you think that a large dog kennel (like the big ones for dogs at our local animal shelter) fit in the bed of a truck?


----------



## Scottyhorse

nchen7 said:


> when I was growing I had those pains, but mostly in my knee. I was given Vioxx for it....I stopped taking it after a while, and when my body decided it was time to stop growing, the pains went away.


I kinda hope that it's growing pains and I kinda don't. I puke when I take rx pain meds, and it takes A LOT of otc pain meds to take the edge off the pain.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Do you think that a large dog kennel (like the big ones for dogs at our local animal shelter) fit in the bed of a truck?


Probably.


----------



## NubianFan

They are things that dont' have to be added to the truck they are just like cages or boxes that go in the bed of the truck and can be removed again. Some look like huge dog kennels, some are made of wood and are just like a wooden box thing.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'll be back on in a little bit.. I need to go feed the horses/goats then take a shower.


----------



## Nubian_Nut

Yes, in her Vibe! It's pretty interesting 

And yes, they make cages that fit right into the bed of a truck for livestock purposes. Look up "livestock cage for bed of truck" and you'll see images of them. Maybe someone near you has one for sale on craigslist? Couldn't hurt to check


----------



## goathiker

I have this crate...An Adult doe has no trouble fitting in it. http://mw.factoryoutletstore.com/cat/18350/54-Inch-Dog-Crates.html


----------



## NubianFan

I need one of those crates.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's pretty much what I'm feeding too Leslie.. Just with out the beet plup (Hallie won't eat it :rolls: ) and add a supplement that is pretty much Calf Manna.. 

Patrick, we use large dog crates in our mini van :lol: it's quite interesting... Needless to say, I don't think my 'big girls' will be making it to any shows next year..  two more years and we will have a truck, and then a trailer! 

Random question.. How old are you Patrick? You don't have to answer if you don't want


----------



## nchen7

Scottyhorse said:


> I kinda hope that it's growing pains and I kinda don't. I puke when I take rx pain meds, and it takes A LOT of otc pain meds to take the edge off the pain.


I just.....dealt with the pain and wished it away. lol. some days it worked, some days it didn't.....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Look how cute


----------



## NubianFan

aww cute kitty


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh: Patrick, I love to look like a *******! We have a trailer that we made. We took the box off a old pick up and made that into a trailer for general use, then throw an old aluminum topper from who knows what decade in there to transport goats :lol: Works well, but you really look like a hick with it :laugh:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> That's pretty much what I'm feeding too Leslie.. Just with out the beet plup (Hallie won't eat it :rolls: ) and add a supplement that is pretty much Calf Manna..
> 
> Patrick, we use large dog crates in our mini van :lol: it's quite interesting... Needless to say, I don't think my 'big girls' will be making it to any shows next year..  two more years and we will have a truck, and then a trailer!
> 
> Random question.. How old are you Patrick? You don't have to answer if you don't want


14 y/o! (15 in January)

Got to go!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

My birthday is in January too 

K ttyl


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Alright... I'm back!  I had less than no time before, but now I am good to go!

Very cool Skyla! How old are you?

Also, thank you to all who replied to my transportation dilemma! Sorry I couldn't keep up!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol!

18, will be 19 on the 10th of Jan.  what day is yours?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

My dad is moaning that my mom didn't hit a deer :laugh: he wants some meat so bad lol!


----------



## NubianFan

LOL that is a crazy way to get meat, unless your mom drives a dozer to town


----------



## goathiker

We hit a deer with a U-Haul truck pulling a 4 horse trailer once. We hurried around and threw it in the trailer. When we got home it was standing in the trailer looking at us...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! I agree  he was just joking  

We went to get that hut thing for the goats and the whole way there my mom is saying "come on deer! Come out so I can hit you! If I see one ima hitting the gas not the brakes!" On the way home a small doe runs out in front of us.. Does she hit the gas?? No! She hits the breaks! :lol: :doh: then she says "... I thought it was a dog..." :ROFL: it was too funny! My dad was all like "Noo... There goes my deer!" :lol: it was pretty comical from the back seat! :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

goathiker said:


> We hit a deer with a U-Haul truck pulling a 4 horse trailer once. We hurried around and threw it in the trailer. When we got home it was standing in the trailer looking at us...


 Oh NO!!! what did you do then?

I hit one doing about thirty in my car once I was slowing down to turn. Actually I didn't so much hit it and it jumped onto the hood of my car, It did a lot of damage even with me going that slow and the stupid deer got up and ran off apparently fine, so I had much rather shoot one that hit one.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> We hit a deer with a U-Haul truck pulling a 4 horse trailer once. We hurried around and threw it in the trailer. When we got home it was standing in the trailer looking at us...


OMGosh Jill!! That's crazy!! What did y'all do with it?!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Oh that's creepy! LOL My birthday is the 8th!


----------



## NubianFan

LOL:crazy::ROFL: That is pretty funny Skyla I want to hang out with your parents they sound like fun. LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Oh that's creepy! LOL My birthday is the 8th!


LOL! Wow! Not that far apart! :laugh:


----------



## erica4481

goathiker said:


> We hit a deer with a U-Haul truck pulling a 4 horse trailer once. We hurried around and threw it in the trailer. When we got home it was standing in the trailer looking at us...


Lol....too funny. When I was a kid I went deer hunting with my grandpa. He shot a deer and then put it in the back of the truck with a camper shell on it. When we got home we went inside for a few minutes and came back out to go clean it and the back window of the camper was busted out and the deer was gone....lol


----------



## goathiker

That's great Skyla, that kind of by-play is so much fun.


Leslie...We opened the trailer and went in the house. He only got displaced about 10 miles. There were mulies all around that place.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> LOL:crazy::ROFL: That is pretty funny Skyla I want to hang out with your parents they sound like fun. LOL


LOL! Oh they can be interesting that's for sure!! You should see then some days! :ROFL: :lol: it gets VERY comical! :slapfloor:


----------



## NubianFan

you guys am I in deep trouble?
I never have sent off Dru's change of owner on her registration since I bought her, is it too late? Because I have just been so busy with everything else that has kinda slipped by me.


----------



## goathiker

erica4481 said:


> Lol....too funny. When I was a kid I went deer hunting with my grandpa. He shot a deer and then put it in the back of the truck with a camper shell on it. When we got home we went inside for a few minutes and came back out to go clean it and the back window of the camper was busted out and the deer was gone....lol


Oh wow, that's amazing. Did it have his tag on it?


----------



## NubianFan

I would have probably done the same Jill. There are so many deer around here It is crazy


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> LOL! Wow! Not that far apart! :laugh:


Ya... Only a few years! LOL  :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> you guys am I in deep trouble? I never have sent off Dru's change of owner on her registration since I bought her, is it too late? Because I have just been so busy with everything else that has kinda slipped by me.


You can still send it off  it will just cost a few more dollars


----------



## goathiker

NubianFan said:


> you guys am I in deep trouble?
> I never have sent off Dru's change of owner on her registration since I bought her, is it too late? Because I have just been so busy with everything else that has kinda slipped by me.


No it's never too late. You'll want it done before she kids though. It costs more once they are like 3 years old is all.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Ya... Only a few years! LOL  :lol:


I was talking about the days!  :roll: :laugh:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I was talking about the days!  :roll: :laugh:


I know!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Oh that's creepy! LOL My birthday is the 8th!


My birthday is on the 5th.....
.
.
.
.
Of March!   I am 14 also


----------



## NubianFan

Well after dec 14th everything should calm down and my life should return to some semblance of normal, so surely I can get it done before she kids.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL Sydney! :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

:laugh:


----------



## emilieanne

Well, had a great night with my boyfriend at the fair watching the steer show. 
It's a shame that some Ag teachers don't know how to win without cheating though :/ makes me want to become a teacher just for that........ 
Nevermind, wouldn't be able to deal with the kids but still lol  
Can't wait for friiiiday! I show!!!! Wish me luck, I'll be making a thread on Friday 

Well, long night & early Mornin tomorrow. 
Gnight guys! Hope you had a wonderful day!!


----------



## NubianFan

My office mate and I got my robe, and mortar board and tassel out today and looked at it. He graduated last year from the exact same program. So weird that we share an office, but anyway he offered to let me borrow his steamer to get the wrinkles out of my robe and he showed me how all the crazy stuff goes on. It is weird looking with those long floppy weird sleeves... LOL I had to give my hood to my program assistant so they will have it to put on me at the hooding ceremony.
I swear I feel like I am at Hogwarts when I am at that school half the time LOL


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Emily


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> My office mate and I got my robe, and mortar board and tassel out today and looked at it. He graduated last year from the exact same program. So weird that we share an office, but anyway he offered to let me borrow his steamer to get the wrinkles out of my robe and he showed me how all the crazy stuff goes on. It is weird looking with those long floppy weird sleeves... LOL I had to give my hood to my program assistant so they will have it to put on me at the hooding ceremony. I swear I feel like I am at Hogwarts when I am at that school half the time LOL


That's way cool Leslie  so happy for you!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

emilieanne said:


> Well, had a great night with my boyfriend at the fair watching the steer show. It's a shame that some Ag teachers don't know how to win without cheating though :/ makes me want to become a teacher just for that........ Nevermind, wouldn't be able to deal with the kids but still lol  Can't wait for friiiiday! I show!!!! Wish me luck, I'll be making a thread on Friday Well, long night & early Mornin tomorrow. Gnight guys! Hope you had a wonderful day!!


Night and good luck!!


----------



## NubianFan

Emilie, Glad you guys had fun at the fair, good luck with your show later in the week. Have a good night!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Good luck!


----------



## erica4481

goathiker said:


> Oh wow, that's amazing. Did it have his tag on it?


No back then grandpa didnt worry about tags....he hunted on his own land and killed as many as our family could eat or until the freezers were full.


----------



## NubianFan

hee hee hee it was funny, I told him I had picked it up and he was like "was it the right one", I said "I dunno", so he said "go get it and let's see." LOL I think he was excited as I was LOL

Oh and I talked to my crush today too and he is just fine, so no worries about what we talked about last night.


----------



## NubianFan

Our state didn't even start tags til a few years ago, before that you had to actually take each kill to a checkpoint station.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! That's good thing! 

Oh good! Told ya all was ok  :hug:


----------



## goathiker

Cool, uh...I must have missed something


----------



## littlegoatgirl

goathiker said:


> We hit a deer with a U-Haul truck pulling a 4 horse trailer once. We hurried around and threw it in the trailer. When we got home it was standing in the trailer looking at us...


:lol: :ROFL: that's really creepy!!! Haha


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Hi/bye guys! Half day tomorrow, so I'll be on around lunch! See ya then!


----------



## NubianFan

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> LOL! That's good thing!
> 
> Oh good! Told ya all was ok  :hug:


He is just so irresistible though, I can't hardly stand it!!! He needs to smear mud on himself, or walk with a limp, or be rude to little old ladies or something , so I just won't like him so... dadgum... much!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Hi/bye guys! Half day tomorrow, so I'll be on around lunch! See ya then!


Night Sarah 

Ttyl


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> He is just so irresistible though, I can't hardly stand it!!! He needs to smear mud on himself, or walk with a limp, or be rude to little old ladies or something , so I just won't like him so... dadgum... much!!!!


I know the feeling :hug:


----------



## goathiker

Hi/Bye Sarah


----------



## NubianFan

Jill just my silly nonsense crushiness, nothing noteworthy. LOL


----------



## goathiker

Ahh, okay 


Well, it's now 6:45 and DH isn't home from work yet...Wonder what he's up to?


----------



## NubianFan

Maybe he hit a deer?


----------



## NubianFan

Is he bringing pizza this time? He better hurry!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Maybe he hit a deer?


:ROFL: haha!!


----------



## NubianFan

You know what gets me the worst!!!! He has NO idea he is irresistible... None...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Is he bringing pizza this time? He better hurry!


Oh that sounds yummy! :yum: I'm soo incredibly hungry right now! Lol


----------



## goathiker

No pizza that I know of. Probably just forgot to tell me he had to go shopping for the shop. My daughter and he ride together though, they may have something planned.


----------



## Nubian_Nut

Mmm pizza sounds good now... Stop making me hungry! LOL


----------



## goathiker

NubianFan said:


> You know what gets me the worst!!!! He has NO idea he is irresistible... None...


That's a good thing, means he isn't all stuck on himself...


----------



## NubianFan

well that is cool that they can ride together


----------



## goathiker

NubianFan said:


> well that is cool that they can ride together


She works for him. My daughter the welder/fabricator ::


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> You know what gets me the worst!!!! He has NO idea he is irresistible... None...


 To me, that is nice  then they are all full of themselves cause they know it :roll: I don't think most people do know it... Cause think of it.. We are all irresistible to someone at times.. And do we know it all the time? No.. I don't think so..

JMHO


----------



## NubianFan

goathiker said:


> That's a good thing, means he isn't all stuck on himself...


 No I think he and I are alike in the fact we are always the first to criticize ourselves and we expect a lot out of ourselves. We have a lot of things we are opposite about but we are very much alike in that.


----------



## NubianFan

Hey I wish I knew how to weld, I can't imagine the things I would and could make then...


----------



## NubianFan

I am pretty sure I am never irresistible to anyone!! LOL maybe unforgettable but not irresistible LOL


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Welding is way fun!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> I am pretty sure I am never irresistible to anyone!! LOL maybe unforgettable but not irresistible LOL[/QUOTE
> 
> You'd be surprised
> 
> I think the same thing..
> But then I have a 'love sick puppy' following me around and it aggravates the crap outta me! But, obviously I'm irresistible to someone :lol: the wrong someone of corse :roll:


----------



## NubianFan

My fingers look huge in the shadows... it looks like some kind of giant monsters crawling along my walls while I type. LOL Mwa ha ha


----------



## goathiker

Lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> My fingers look huge in the shadows... it looks like some kind of giant monsters crawling along my walls while I type. LOL Mwa ha ha


LOL! :slapfloor:


----------



## NubianFan

Hey you gotta find entertainment wherever you can LOL


----------



## NubianFan

I think I am about to go to bed.
on a side note, my daughter asked me to get her these mini honey buns to take in her lunch, so I did. I just ate one, they are really small but they are also hard as a rock!! I don't think they are stale I think they are just made that way, they taste fine but so hard, It was disconcerting....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm gonna head there too..

Oh those are good! :yum: I just had one myself! Lol!


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Leslie and Skyla, have a good night. Guess I'll go watch something stupid on TV...


----------



## NubianFan

Night Jill I watched the Miss Fisher mystery series on Netflix it is good, the lead characters name is Phryne ('Frinee) and it is set in the 20's in England and she is a murder investigator, pretty good actually. 
Night Skyla


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Goodnight all!  (Goodnight for me as well)!


----------



## goathiker

Thanks, I'll check that out. Talk to you tomorrow.


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Patrick


----------



## goathiker

Hah, wait 'till you see...They went and bought Dex's Christmas costume for my birthday...It's perfect


----------



## ksalvagno

Can't wait to see the pics.

Good night everyone.


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Karen.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> Hah, wait 'till you see...They went and bought Dex's Christmas costume for my birthday...It's perfect


When do we get pics?!?


----------



## goathiker

After I bathe the pee off him


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh ok..  lol!


----------



## emilieanne

Thank you guys for the good luck's


----------



## nchen7

Good morning! sitting here at my desk....eating some pancakes, and wishing for 4:30 to arrive....

good luck Emilie this weekend!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Morning 

Mm! Pancakes sound good!


----------



## nchen7

banana pancakes! now I ate too much and want to go back to sleep......


----------



## awshucksgoatfarmvt

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Oh like the new avatar
> 
> Umm... I am not sure... :lol: I'll ask my dad


Try the pressure cooker, less time


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nchen7 said:


> banana pancakes! now I ate too much and want to go back to sleep......


Oh that sounds really yummy! :drool:


----------



## NubianFan

I hate it when I start out my day already tired.


----------



## NubianFan

I feel like I have been through a whirlwind and my first client hasnt even walked through the door yet.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:hug:


----------



## NubianFan

Thanks Skyla!


----------



## NubianFan

I bought this owl shaped oil warmer for our office. I have crisp fall leaves scent in there and it smells so good.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

we all need a hug now and then 


Oh that sounds very nice!  I love fall smells! And spring smells and winter smells and summer smells  I like outside smells! :laugh:


----------



## NubianFan

LOL I actually got this because the guy I share an office with went to bath and body works and found a scent there called autumn day. And he was saying if he had the extra money he would by it for the office. So I went there and it was 10 dollars. So I found this at walmart for 2 dollars and it smells just as good if not beyter. So he was tickled. He let me borrow three of his text books for my classes so I wouldnt have to buy them so I figured it was the least I could do


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's cool  always nice when you can find something that is the 'same' cheaper


----------



## nchen7

awww! it's sometimes the little gestures that just makes someone's day!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Morning! 

I see baby dogs in the near future, maybe today . She's nesting and dilating.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

You better post pics of them Lacie!!


----------



## NubianFan

Yeah I have shared this office with three different people since I have worked here and he is by far my favorite office mate. And I knew him from Grad school before he took the job here. The sad thing is he has applications out for another job so I may lose my buddy soon.
But when I graduate and get my license I will be moving to a different office anyway.


----------



## nchen7

ooohhhh!!!! PUPPIES!!! can't wait for pictures!!!


----------



## NubianFan

Hee hee hee puppies!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It's always a surprise as to how many they'll have  Her mom's is famous for her 13 pup litters, any guesses on how many she'll have?  I'm thinking 7. This will be her first litter.


----------



## Texaslass

Morning!  in and out, just saying hi.

Lacie, I'm gonna guess nine, just throwing that out there.


----------



## nchen7

i'm going with 8. just to throw a nice round number out there


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Someone has to be right, 

I remember one year, one of my red females was HUGE I thought there had to be at least 10 in there, guess what she had?! Only FOUR! They were huge though, about the size of a 5lb piglet!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Only 2! LOL 

Ya... My last doe came into heat this morning!!! 

Now my boer buck has a doe and my brothers alpine buck has no does... Can you guess who's jealous?


----------



## nchen7

those were big puppies!

Patrick, i'm going to say the alpine buck is jealous?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I had a litter of 2 once, out of my female that normally gives me 13! It really caught me off guard! She was in the middle of having the first one when I checked on her, and I grabbed my stuff and got ready for puppies..... and I waited.....and waited..... and waited.... she went out of labor like right after the first one was born, eventually I gave up, 36 hours after the first one was born, she delivered the second one, and that was all there was to that litter!
The first one was significantly bigger by the time the second one was born, because she had a full bar of milk to herself! The both grew up to be aweome pups. Every now and then I run into the guy that bought them, they're doing great


----------



## nchen7

that's weird.....and probably a little disappointing.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Hi guys! Okay, I'm going on the computer... I haven't been on there in so long! 

Oh my goodness. 621 likes. You guys are crazy!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Ya... My last doe came into heat this morning!!!


Jealous!!! BB STILL isn't interested in the buck rag  I mean its only been 4 days but still...


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Only 58 more posts until we catch up with the old chat thread (ban the user)!!!!!! and only 17 more pages until we reach 1,000!!!! That will be so cool, i bet its the only thread on here to go that far


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Okay guys... You need to get on here, im bored all by myself


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Im kinda here, does that count?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Sure, why not? :lol:


----------



## nchen7

i'm here! was chatting with coworkers


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I'm half here... :lol: I'm working on my book


----------



## nchen7

ooh...writing a book?


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

I've been toying with the idea about writing a book. I want to start this winter, but who knows...


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Not to publish, but rather a way to pass the time.


----------



## nchen7

i hate writing, so that's not really an exercise I would be interested with.....


----------



## littlegoatgirl

nchen7 said:


> ooh...writing a book?


Oh yeah... I have like 10, but this one I'm actually pretty far on. I really want to be a writer and I'm a part of a website were you can write stories and put them online for others to read for free. It's pretty cool so I write stories on there.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

I really like English/writing!!!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

littlegoatgirl said:


> Oh yeah... I have like 10, but this one I'm actually pretty far on. I really want to be a writer and I'm a part of a website were you can write stories and put them online for others to read for free. It's pretty cool so I write stories on there.


Very cool! What is the website? (I want to read one)   If you don't want to that is alright.


----------



## nchen7

that's awesome!!! that's amazing stuff. I love reading....just hate writing. lol


----------



## goathiker

My youngest son wrote a book while he was in Afganistan. It's at the publisher's right now.


----------



## nchen7

wow!!! that's awesome Jill!


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, I don't want to jinx it but, I really hope he can get it published.


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Oh yeah... I have like 10, but this one I'm actually pretty far on. I really want to be a writer and I'm a part of a website were you can write stories and put them online for others to read for free. It's pretty cool so I write stories on there.


Be it writing.com? :lol:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Going out hunting... I'll be back on sometime tonight! Wish me luck!!!


----------



## goathiker

Good luck Patrick...Send me some back strap


----------



## ksalvagno

goathiker said:


> My youngest son wrote a book while he was in Afganistan. It's at the publisher's right now.


Wow. That is neat.


----------



## NubianFan

I love writing stories I just hate writing papers


----------



## Emzi00

I had to write an essay on my view of heroism last night. The teacher totally just sprang the assignment on us too.
I like writing, but not if it's for school


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Good luck Patrick 

I hate writing so much  that's why I haven't written in my diary in over a year! LOL!


----------



## Emzi00

Well, not like it'd be interesting anyways, just about Mr. Youknowwho


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ha ha ha  

It has a lot of stuff in it from like last year and two years before that... Lol! I just haven't written at all this year that I can think of lol!

And not much of it is about him!


----------



## Texaslass

Howdy y'all.  :cowboy: :horse:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey Sarah


----------



## Texaslass

Hey Skyla. :wave:


----------



## Texaslass

BB in a minute....


----------



## Emzi00

Sarah!!! :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:wave:


----------



## Texaslass

I'm just enjoying my texas heritage today.  This is funny and so true:









This one is awesome. 









So true!! 









Sadly!  









Hehe.


----------



## Texaslass

Why? Does it always mess up the captions?!  oh, well, you can pretty much tell which ones they go to. There's just one out of place I think.


----------



## Texaslass

The first pic is of a plague at the Alamo in San Antonio.


----------



## Texaslass

Have I offended the northerners?


----------



## Emzi00

Mehh.. Meh.


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Mehh.. Meh.


:slapfloor: What does that mean?! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> :slapfloor: What does that mean?! :lol:


Stuff.. not really sure.. figured it was nicer than saying: Texans..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL! That's too funny Sarah! :slapfloor:


----------



## Texaslass

Neither one is nice! 
Do you know many texans?


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> ROFL! That's too funny Sarah! :slapfloor:


Well I'm glad someone enjoyed it!  :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I love stuff like that!! :laugh:


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> Neither one is nice!
> Do you know many texans?


 
Nope. 
:hug:


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Nope.
> :hug:


I didn't think so. 
You really need to visit some day. 
Although, what with Mexico moving in to Texas, it's not quite the same anymore.


----------



## NubianFan

hey everyone


----------



## NubianFan

I want you to know my ferrets are crazy.... I cleaned out their cage hung them up a new gravity flow feeder and they think that is just AMAZING they won't stop playing with it, I am afraid they are going to knock it off the side of the cage because it is just hung with plastic brackets... crazy ferrets...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hello everyone, how goes it?


----------



## Texaslass

Alright, just sleepy.


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> I didn't think so.
> You really need to visit some day.
> Although, what with Mexico moving in to Texas, it's not quite the same anymore.


:laugh:
I will. I promise. Might be a while, but I'll make it there. 

When did you.... signature...??


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey Leslie and Lacie  

I'm sitting in bed under warm blanket withering away from hunger as the smells of homemade bread and pot roast waft through the air...  I'm STARVING and it not ready yet!! :tears:


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> :laugh:
> I will. I promise. Might be a while, but I'll make it there.
> 
> When did you.... signature...??


:laugh: just a few minutes ago. 

Lacie, any puppies yet?!


----------



## Texaslass

Lol, Skyla! I'm hot right now.


----------



## NubianFan

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Hey Leslie and Lacie
> 
> I'm sitting in bed under warm blanket withering away from hunger as the smells of homemade bread and pot roast waft through the air...  I'm STARVING and it not ready yet!! :tears:


Well at least you got something yummy on the way. I am sitting here trying to decide whether I should just open some cans of soup or take my daughter out to eat...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> Lol, Skyla! I'm hot right now.


Oh I'm freezing and starving! Not a good combination IMO!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Well at least you got something yummy on the way. I am sitting here trying to decide whether I should just open some cans of soup or take my daughter out to eat...


Lol! I guess.. But it won't help if I either away before I get a chance to eat it! Lol!

I vote to go out! :laugh:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I hate it when food smells good and its not even close to being done yet!


----------



## Texaslass

Me too.
Lacie, puppies?!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh it's ready!!! BBS


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie!!!!!!!! You're alive!!!!!!! :wahoo: :dance: :hug:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Texaslass said:


> :laugh: just a few minutes ago.
> 
> Lacie, any puppies yet?!


No puppies yet, I put her in the welping spot and I think it freaked her out some, she doesn't like being in there, she's whining a lot.


----------



## Texaslass

I'm crocheting a pink scarf for a friend.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Lacie!!!!!!!! You're alive!!!!!!! :wahoo: :dance: :hug:


Yes I'm alive! I'm not that old! :lol: :ROFL:

So, any buck pics yet?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Very cool! What is the website? (I want to read one)   If you don't want to that is alright.


Oh it's called wattpad. I don't have any remotely good thing on there, haha, but if to want you can search PotterFan5 and I'll come up.


----------



## Texaslass

Alright, I'm gonna go soak up some sunshine while there still is some. See y'all later!  :hug:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Guys, BB is in heat! But my dad wants to wait until morning to call the breeder. Do you think that's safe? I'm worried we'll miss it!


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Yes I'm alive! I'm not that old! :lol: :ROFL:
> 
> So, any buck pics yet?


 Wasn't sure, you disappeared for a while. You're not old... just a little lacking in the youth department.  

No :sigh: You missed my meltdown... you'll get them when you get them I guess...


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> I'm crocheting a pink scarf for a friend.


I'll take a green one


----------



## NubianFan

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Lol! I guess.. But it won't help if I either away before I get a chance to eat it! Lol!
> 
> I vote to go out! :laugh:


_ I _would too, but my daughter has voted opening a can of soup. Apparently she has her heart set on Campbell's' chicken noodle soup (can I just say BLECH) I hated canned chicken noodle soup it is so gross. So I guess I am having canned soup of some kind or canned chili. I do have some Fritos so I guess I could make a Frito pie.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I saw your melt down, but it's been a few days since then, and I forgot what you said 

I discovered something last night.... when I went to Oregon the other day, my lips got extremely chapped, and even the skin around my mouth was cracking, it was really painful etc... Well, I have a brand new tub of udder butter, I used like a drop size amount (since it has the consistency of hair conditioner) and rubbed that in. It worked FABULOUSLY! Chapped lips gone in like an hour after rubbing it in!
I've never used udder butter before so I didn't know if it would work as well as bag balm or something like that, but it does, and its awesome


----------



## NubianFan

I missed the meltdown... and now I wanted some kind of melt type sandwich.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Can somebody answer my question???? Sorry im kinda freaking out and don't know if you saw it


----------



## Emzi00

Leslie, if you ever want to see a meltdown, I can give you one almost every day..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Didn't see the question Sarah, could you repeat it?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Never mind, I see the thread


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I'm hungry


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Never mind, I see the thread


Haha yeah


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> I'm hungry


Me too..


----------



## NubianFan

Oh I have seen lots of meltdown's just missed yours... Hey did you see that I am sending Dru off to be bred this weekend?


----------



## NubianFan

Emzi00 said:


> Me too..


Me three


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I just ate


----------



## NubianFan

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I just ate


That is fiendish of you!!!!


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> Oh I have seen lots of meltdown's just missed yours... Hey did you see that I am sending Dru off to be bred this weekend?


If you ever want another.. you know where to go  :lol:
I did!! That's awesome!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I am now stuffed to the gills! But I was soooo good! :drool:


----------



## NubianFan

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I am now stuffed to the gills! But I was soooo good! :drool:


 you are fiendish as well for saying that!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hehe!  I almost took a picture for y'all.. But decided I didn't want to explain what I was doing to my family so I didn't lol! :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

I shall slink off and prepare some kind of horrible food....BBL


----------



## Emzi00

Skyla!! Air1!! Now!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Hey, the times are right now!!! Yippee!


----------



## NubianFan

The time has never been even close to right for me on this site so I just don't worry about it., like it says it is 11:57 on your post Sarah and it is 6:08 here


----------



## NubianFan

yeah see it just said 12:08 am on my post


----------



## Texaslass

Leslie, you can set the time in your settings.


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> I'll take a green one


Perfect! I have some really nice green yarn too. I made myself a scarf out of it and I have some left over.

................

Now if you just kindly PM me your address......


----------



## NubianFan

are you making Christmas presents?


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> Perfect! I have some really nice green yarn too. I made myself a scarf out of it and I have some left over.
> 
> ................
> 
> Now if you just kindly PM me your address......


Nahh, I'll email it to you


----------



## NubianFan

That frito pie was somewhat disgusting.... I kinda grossed myself out. Today has not been a good food day I have had three weird meals.


----------



## Texaslass

NubianFan said:


> are you making Christmas presents?


Yeah, right now I'm crocheting a pink scarf for someone, and knitting a blue one for someone else. 
I, trying to come up with other ways to make stuff though, not just yarn crafts.


----------



## Texaslass

For Emma.


----------



## Texaslass

In the Laaa-aand of the Lo-o-oost!!!!!!! 

This is coming from the other room....


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> For Emma.
> 
> View attachment 45249


I'm so glad I'm not around people right now, I just burst out laughing really loud! :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## Texaslass

Have you not seen those before?  there's a bunch, and they're hilarious! I can say that, I'm part German. :laugh: 
Look up German compared to other languages on youtube, there's a hilarious video(well, two or three) I'd link it but Idk how on this device.


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> Yeah, right now I'm crocheting a pink scarf for someone, and knitting a blue one for someone else.
> I, trying to come up with other ways to make stuff though, not just yarn crafts.


And a green one for someone else...  :shades:


----------



## Texaslass

Here's another one:


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> Have you not seen those before?  there's a bunch, and they're hilarious! I can say that, I'm part German. :laugh:
> Look up German compared to other languages on youtube, there's a hilarious video(well, two or three) I'd link it but Idk how on this device.


Nein.
I can say it too, I'm very German. 
Okay, I'll look it up


----------



## Texaslass

:wave: I'm gonna go watch land of the lost for a bit.  :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Awe, bye :hug:


----------



## NubianFan

LOL Those are funny!


----------



## Scottyhorse

I finally figured out how to post on the app!! I'm so proud of myself (;


----------



## NubianFan

Ok I just had some peach halves and that made life more bearable...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Peaches are yummy!


----------



## NubianFan

Much more yummy than that bad frito pie


----------



## goathiker

So, does anyone know what color/pattern Ancient Heritage Royal Son was?


----------



## NubianFan

nooooo is that an alpine buck?


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, he's my experimental does' grandsire. I can't find any pictures of him anywhere.


----------



## NubianFan

Is that his full name Ancient Heritage Royal Son?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No, never even heard of him...


----------



## goathiker

Yep, makes it hard to look for him. I keep getting anthropology stuff instead.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Annoying :roll:


----------



## NubianFan

I googled alpine buck+royal son and didn't come up with much of anything relevant. I googled Ancient Heritage Royal son and you don't even wanna know what I came up with...


----------



## NubianFan

Look what I did find..http://cherryglenfarm.com/aarchives.html.


----------



## goathiker

http://adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=A001249860


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Hey guys I'm back... What is "frito pie"?


----------



## NubianFan

Royal Image in on that link I posted but not Royal son


----------



## goathiker

NubianFan said:


> I googled Ancient Heritage Royal son and you don't even wanna know what I came up with...


Yeah, don't google his dam MS Fuzzy Lady


----------



## NubianFan

Frito pie is usually good, but all I had was canned chili. Frito pie is you line a bowl with frito chips, add chili, add shredded cheese on top and a dollop of sour cream if you wish... voila frito pie


----------



## NubianFan

goathiker said:


> yeah, don't google his dam ms fuzzy lady


 :rofl:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

NubianFan said:


> Frito pie is usually good, but all I had was canned chili. Frito pie is you line a bowl with frito chips, add chili, add shredded cheese on top and a dollop of sour cream if you wish... voila frito pie


Oooh... Sounds yummy!


----------



## NubianFan

yeah it is awesome if you have good chili


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Look what I did find..http://cherryglenfarm.com/aarchives.html.


Some pretty goats!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> Yeah, don't google his dam MS Fuzzy Lady


ROFL!! :slapfloor:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Haha funny... My "Liked" and "Likes Given" are the same (111)!


----------



## Emzi00

Jill, you tricked me!  I thought he was a Risk son, but no. :GAAH:


----------



## goathiker

Emzi00 said:


> Jill, you tricked me!  I thought he was a Risk son, but no. :GAAH:


Nope, looks like a small time breeder who never did anything to prove her goats.


----------



## NubianFan

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Some pretty goats!


I know right? Such body capacity.... swoons....


----------



## goathiker

I feel like I get shorted a bit over here. I'd love to get away from these west coast bloodlines. Bring something new in that doesn't have the same old faults. If only I were rich...


----------



## NubianFan

I don't know how much difference it makes but I just love a deep bodied milk goat...


----------



## goathiker

Oh, it makes a big difference. That deep body translates into more milk, more multiple kiddings, and easier kidding. It also usually means a doe that can milk well and keep condition on less feed.


----------



## NubianFan

Well I guess it is good that I like that style then. LOL


----------



## NubianFan

Hey I have a big body capacity, does that make me ideal? :slapfloor::ROFL:


----------



## goathiker

What do you think of Guinen? She's 3 years old...Dry unfortunately, she had two sets of kids last year on accident. My vet made me dry her early.


----------



## goathiker

NubianFan said:


> Hey I have a big body capacity, does that make me ideal? :slapfloor::ROFL:


Ha, I love it.


----------



## NubianFan

I think she looks good, she looks like she has a big body capacity and I also like that her legs are nice and thick, I hate it when they look like they are walking around on twigs that might snap any minute.. I can't see her face and I am horrible at critiquing but I think she is very nice from what I can see.


----------



## ksalvagno

goathiker said:


> What do you think of Guinen? She's 3 years old...Dry unfortunately, she had two sets of kids last year on accident. My vet made me dry her early.


Beautiful girl! That is what I like to see. I don't see why a dairy goat has to look anorexic.


----------



## NubianFan

I think I am gonna get off here early tonight I am so tired I am having a hard time concentrating on anything.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Night Leslie  :hug:

Oh oh!! Thanks for prayers everyone!  I got someone to cover my shift! So I'm going to NJ this weekend to get my boy!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Lacie you should be proud. In my goat magazine they had this quiz thingy and you had to judge and rate 4 bucks (LaMancha, yuck  :lol put them in order 1-4 and stuff. I got them all right!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Night Leslie  :hug:
> 
> Oh oh!! Thanks for prayers everyone!  I got someone to cover my shift! So I'm going to NJ this weekend to get my boy!!


Lucky!!! Have fun!


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Leslie...

That's great Skyla. I'm glad it worked out.


----------



## NubianFan

Night everyone, I knew it would work out Skyla!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks guys  I'm so excited!!  I will say I was pretty down about it Tuesday.. But I prayed about it that night and felt better and had a good feeling about it.  and it worked out.. I just didn't stress (surprising for me! I stress over everything!) and left it all up to God and He took care of it  how awesome is He?!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Lacie you should be proud. In my goat magazine they had this quiz thingy and you had to judge and rate 4 bucks (LaMancha, yuck  :lol put them in order 1-4 and stuff. I got them all right!


Dairy Goat Journal? I love to judge them in there!  good job on getting them all right!


----------



## NubianFan

Awesome indeed.
Okay I am really going this time...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol me too! Night!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Night Skyla! I knew it would work out!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

For those of you who are still on here... I am the only one left in my family who hasn't gotten a deer!  

I have some more days to go hunting, but I had a really good feeling this year!  Oh well!  I'll keep hoping for a deer, but I think the odds are pretty low now!


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Skyla


Did you see anything Patrick?


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

No... I've seen other wildlife, but no deer.


----------



## goathiker

Aww, well maybe tomorrow


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

goathiker said:


> Aww, well maybe tomorrow


Thanks... I guess time will tell! 

This was super cute: Tonight my cat hopped onto my back and grabbed onto my coat the whole walk out to the barn! I was standing straight and my cat was hanging on my back! LOL :ROFL:


----------



## Scottyhorse

I can be on now!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Hi Sydney!  :wave:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Page 999!   :shades:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hi Patrick!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Dairy Goat Journal? I love to judge them in there!  good job on getting them all right!


Yep! I am getting a subscription soon so I don't have to buy each one from TSC :lol: thanks!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I plan to aswell  probably with my Christmas money


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Night guys. Prayers that BB is still in heat tomorrow, we will be taking her to the breeder bright and early. Night y'all


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Lets get to 1000 before we go to bed!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I plan to aswell  probably with my Christmas money


Yep same here!  right now I just buy them all from TSC every other month :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Okay Patrick, lets do this!

:rainbow: :rainbow: :rainbow::rainbow: :rainbow: :rainbow::rainbow: :rainbow: :rainbow::rainbow: :rainbow: :rainbow::rainbow: :rainbow: :rainbow::rainbow: :rainbow: :rainbow::rainbow: :rainbow: :rainbow::rainbow: :rainbow: :rainbow::rainbow:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Yep same here!  right now I just buy them all from TSC every other month :lol:


I just read them while we are there so I don't have to buy them :ROFL:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Lets get to 1000 before we go to bed!


Okay  Better get to chatting


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I had the first post on page 1000 guys!!!!!!! That's so cool!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

littlegoatgirl said:


> Okay Patrick, lets do this!
> 
> :rainbow: :rainbow: :rainbow::rainbow: :rainbow: :rainbow::rainbow: :rainbow: :rainbow::rainbow: :rainbow: :rainbow::rainbow: :rainbow: :rainbow::rainbow: :rainbow: :rainbow::rainbow: :rainbow: :rainbow::rainbow: :rainbow: :rainbow::rainbow:


Yaaaayyy....


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I just read them while we are there so I don't have to buy them :ROFL:


:lol: I've done that too:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Wahoo!!! We made it!! 1,000 pages of randomness!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> :lol: I've done that too:


Cause I'm poor lol!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Wahoo!!! We made it!! 1,000 pages of randomness!


Haha... You started it!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

:lol: yep! Add the 500+ pages we have on the other thread... We're pretty random! :lol:

Haha yeah I know! I save up birthday money so I can buy one every other month haha


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Should we start another one?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Now for the number of posts for the chat thread it just says 10K+! :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Should we start another one?


No way! 5,000, here we come!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

littlegoatgirl said:


> Now for the number of posts for the chat thread it just says 10K+! :lol:


:laugh: :ROFL:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

This is probably the only thread that's made it this far... That's my bet.

Night guys!  Congrats fellow 1,000 page-people. This is pretty awesome  :laugh: :lol: 







:ZZZ:


----------



## Scottyhorse

I wish I could get on my Facebook... Gr.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Now for the number of posts for the chat thread it just says 10K+! :lol:


HAHA!! That's too funny! We talk a lot! :ROFL:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Goodnight! :wave:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> No way! 5,000, here we come!


Agreed! lol!! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Haha... You started it!


Yep I did  all cause the others were to chicken   LOL!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Night Sarah  :wave:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Skyla, how did you get the additional text under your name?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Magic


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol! Jk, what extra text?? I just went to 'edit signature' and typed up what I wanted it to say


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

:shades:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Lol! Jk, what extra text?? I just went to 'edit signature' and typed up what I wanted it to say


Actually the text underneath "J.O.Y. Farm" like my "Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats"?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

This is kinda scary!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Actually the text underneath "J.O.Y. Farm" like my "Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats"?


Ooohh! I don't remember... :lol:

Let me do some looking


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> :shades:


Hehe!  :stars:


----------



## Scottyhorse

I was wondering the same, Patrick.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok.. So go to my account and click 'my profile'









Then click edit and this will come up


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Ok.. So go to my account and click 'my profile'
> 
> View attachment 45260
> 
> 
> Then click edit and this will come up
> 
> View attachment 45261


Super!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Cool, thanks Skyla 

So, does anyone else give hot molasses water to their goats when it's cold? I have been giving the goats hot molasses water morning and night to encourage drinking, and they're slurping it up! Wondering if there is anything cheaper and relativity healthy healthy I could put in? Was thinking maybe finding some cheap flavored tea or something? Molasses is just too expensive


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Scottyhorse said:


> Cool, thanks Skyla
> 
> So, does anyone else give hot molasses water to their goats when it's cold? I have been giving the goats hot molasses water morning and night to encourage drinking, and they're slurping it up! Wondering if there is anything cheaper and relativity healthy healthy I could put in? Was thinking maybe finding some cheap flavored tea or something? Molasses is just too expensive


I do after they give birth. Give them "Sleepytime" tea! LOL


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hmm, not working for me Skyla. Weird. I'll keep looking around. 

Patrick- I am doing this every night and morning, otherwise they don't drink much.


----------



## goathiker

It's a little different if you're on a computer


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Do you have a water heater?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Weird it's not working :/

I just give plain ole warm water  they suck it right down  at shows and stuff I add gatoraid to the water and when it's real hot in the summer.. Don't see why you couldn't do that with the warm water..


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Do you have a water heater?


Just a heated chicken water-er. There are no good outlets in the goat shed


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Weird it's not working :/
> 
> I just give plain ole warm water  they suck it right down  at shows and stuff I add gatoraid to the water and when it's real hot in the summer.. Don't see why you couldn't do that with the warm water..


I was wondering about just plain water. I will have to try that tomorrow


----------



## goathiker

I have hot water to the yard spigot so I don't have to carry buckets too far.


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> I have hot water to the yard spigot so I don't have to carry buckets too far.


Lucky  At least the doe pen is close to the house, we have to go through the horse paddock to get to the buck pen.


----------



## emilieanne

Y'all up?? 
I got a puppy^.^ wanna see her?? 
She's a curr mix & her name is kiya.


----------



## goathiker

You could get a couple gas cans to carry water in. Then it won't splash out everywhere.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Look, look, there I am! 

<--


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, I want to see her...


----------



## Scottyhorse

emilieanne said:


> Y'all up??
> I got a puppy^.^ wanna see her??
> She's a curr mix & her name is kiya.


Of course


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> You could get a couple gas cans to carry water in. Then it won't splash out everywhere.


That is a very smart idea.


----------



## emilieanne

Here's the beautiful runt!!









She's almost a year if not already


----------



## Scottyhorse

Here is my puppy as of today..


----------



## Scottyhorse

emilieanne said:


> Here's the beautiful runt!!
> 
> She's almost a year if not already


Oh my gosh! Sooo pretty!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

What a cutie Emilie 

Sydney my guys will suck the buckets down (small 9qt ones cause I hat lugging the 5gal ones lol!) so I have to refill them lol! I bring hot water out am and PM


----------



## goathiker

She looks just like my DH's Melvin Emilie. He's a bit bigger, about 55lbs.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

As long as they have warm water all day long they should be ok.  

I'll have to get a profile pic of myself too! I like it!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I hate putting pics of me up  lol! I have one of me and Promie I thought of putting as my avatar... Idk..


----------



## Scottyhorse

Ok. In the morning I will get them plain warm water  They're so cute slurping it down and licking their lips


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I hate putting pics of me up  lol! I have one of me and Promie I thought of putting as my avatar... Idk..


Promie? What's a "Promie"?


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I hate putting pics of me up  lol! I have one of me and Promie I thought of putting as my avatar... Idk..


Haha! Same here. But this one didn't turn out too bad so I though why not... LOL. Fun to put a face behind the name too  Though you guys have already seen me. But this is one where I'm not all hot and sweaty at the fair!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Promie? What's a "Promie"?


Promise, her LaMancha  (I think she's a lamancha)


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Scottyhorse said:


> Promise, her LaMancha  (I think she's a lamancha)


Thank you...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> Ok. In the morning I will get them plain warm water  They're so cute slurping it down and licking their lips


I know aren't they?!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> Promise, her LaMancha  (I think she's a lamancha)


:laugh:

Yep, Promise is my LaMancha  I call her Prom, Promie, PomPom..  lol!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Thank you...


You're welcome


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Promie? What's a "Promie"?


:ROFL: sorry but that made me laugh! :lol: I don't even know why! Lol! Probably cause it's like 12:12 here and I'm tired and can't sleep!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> Haha! Same here. But this one didn't turn out too bad so I though why not... LOL. Fun to put a face behind the name too  Though you guys have already seen me. But this is one where I'm not all hot and sweaty at the fair!


Ok.. Maybe I'll put it up.. But I'll most likely change it back lol!

Is your hair naturally that red??


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> :ROFL: sorry but that made me laugh! :lol: I don't even know why! Lol! Probably cause it's like 12:12 here and I'm tired and can't sleep!


I know! LOL However tonight I feel pretty awake (very weird)!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Are you in the same time zone as me??? I don't even remember where you live right now lol!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Are you in the same time zone as me??? I don't even remember where you live right now lol!


No central TZ (11:16). (Look under my avatar)!!!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

I like all these selfy avatars! I'll get one sometime!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

400th post!  LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> No central TZ (11:16). (Look under my avatar)!!!


Oh 

I'm on the app so hang on a sec and I'll go look


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> I like all these selfy avatars! I'll get one sometime!


Isn't that you in yours??

I don't like mine lol! I think im gonna change it lol!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Oh
> 
> I'm on the app so hang on a sec and I'll go look


Oh sorry... MN.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Isn't that you in yours??
> 
> I don't like mine lol! I think im gonna change it lol!


Ya, but my face is smaller than hair in the photo. I can't see myself very well in the pic.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Oh sorry... MN.


No worries  
Cool


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Ok.. Maybe I'll put it up.. But I'll most likely change it back lol!
> 
> Is your hair naturally that red??


Sadly no.  Naturally, it has been bleach blonde, strawberry blonde, brown, dirtyblonde/brown, so I died it red


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Ya, but my face is smaller than hair in the photo. I can't see myself very well in the pic.


LOL! 
Just crop it


----------



## Scottyhorse

Awesome pic Skyla!  

Patrick, put one of you on!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Good idea Skyla!

My hair is blonde as well!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> Sadly no.  Naturally, it has been bleach blonde, strawberry blonde, brown, dirtyblonde/brown, so I died it red


I like it  I want to get reddish/gold/blonde (<-- did that make any sense?lol!) highlights to bring out my natural ones more..


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Scottyhorse said:


> Awesome pic Skyla!
> 
> Patrick, put one of you on!


I will sometime; I will need to dig for one and it will take a long time to figure out how to again! LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> Awesome pic Skyla!  Patrick, put one of you on!


Thanks  I look awful! It was the day I got Promise and I just got home from work and we went to pick her up and I had a long day and kidded out a doe at like 1:30 (didn't finish up out there till like 3:30) then another doe kidded around 8-9 and rejected her kid.. So I was wiped out and didn't even know I was getting my picture taken! Lol!

Yah! Your turn Patrick!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Good idea Skyla! My hair is blonde as well!


I know  I'm smart like that  :lol:  jk I'm really not all that smart :lol:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

I have to get to bed, but tomorrow I will get one up! Just zoom your screens on my face!!! LOL I'll look like one pixel!!!  Goodnight!

Patrick


----------



## Scottyhorse

pats_perfect_boer_goats said:


> i will sometime; i will need to dig for one and it will take a long time to figure out how to again! Lol   :d


lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Night Patrick  :wave:

LOL! :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> I have to get to bed, but tomorrow I will get one up! Just zoom your screens on my face!!! LOL I'll look like one pixel!!!  Goodnight!
> 
> Patrick


LOL! Goodnight, Patrick!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

My head hurts


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok.. I think I'm gonna try and sleep again.. *yawn* I could possibly be back (again :lol: ) but Night  for now  :laugh:


----------



## Axykatt

Boo.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Night Skyla! Hope you sleep well


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Skyla 


OOOH Kat scary


----------



## Scottyhorse

Axykatt said:


> Boo.


Hi there


----------



## Axykatt

Sydney: how freaking cute are you? Great pic!

Jill: Normally I say "Rawr. I'm a bear."


----------



## goathiker

I love the picture too. Reminds me of being young and not wrinkly


----------



## Scottyhorse

Axykatt said:


> Sydney: how freaking cute are you? Great pic!
> 
> Jill: Normally I say "Rawr. I'm a bear."


Haha! Thank you


----------



## Axykatt

So, Mae (Amélie's nickname) said her first word a few days ago. It was cat! She just said her second word a few minutes ago...


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> I love the picture too. Reminds me of being young and not wrinkly


Thanks  You're too funny :ROFL:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Axykatt said:


> So, Mae (Amélie's nickname) said her first word a few days ago. It was cat! She just said her second word a few minutes ago...


My first word was cat, too   :shades:


----------



## Axykatt

Was your second word butt?


----------



## goathiker

:lol:


----------



## Axykatt

We call diapers "butts" (as in, change the baby's butt ) and she just grabbed a diaper and said, "Butt!"


----------



## Scottyhorse

Axykatt said:


> Was your second word butt?


LOL! Nope :ROFL: Was that hers???


----------



## Scottyhorse

Oh my gosh! That is the best!


----------



## Axykatt

I had really hoped it would be goat! She loves the goats second only to the cats. And the goats don't mind when she gets too excited and smacks them in the head, unlike the cats...


----------



## Scottyhorse

My goats wouldn't like to be smacked in the head...  :ROFL:


----------



## goathiker

Jeter is scared to death of toddlers. He takes off running headlong when one gets in his pen


----------



## Scottyhorse

So I'm watching this show called Impractical Jokers... Oh my gosh it is SO funny. A little inappropriate at some times, but most things these days are...


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Jeter is scared to death of toddlers. He takes off running headlong when one gets in his pen


So do I.


----------



## Axykatt

Jeter is a smart boy! 

Mae is only 7 months old, so she doesn't smack hard. She still loses control of gross motor function and spazzes out when she gets excited.


----------



## Axykatt

Scottyhorse said:


> So I'm watching this show called Impractical Jokers... Oh my gosh it is SO funny. A little inappropriate at some times, but most things these days are...


I've recently become addicted to My Big Fat American Gypsy Wedding. I'm not proud of it, but it's so intriguing!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Axykatt said:


> I've recently become addicted to My Big Fat American Gypsy Wedding. I'm not proud of it, but it's so intriguing!


I've seen that a few times. If my parents see me watching it they give me a look like "Turn. It. Off." :ROFL:

Sometime you need to watch Impractical Jokers. It is SO funny.


----------



## goathiker

I don't get the TV until 10:30 then I will probably watch the Croods.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'm tempted to wake my mom up so she can watch this :ROFL:


----------



## Axykatt

No cable for me, I only watch Netflix and various streaming sites. I'll see if I can find Impractical Jokers, though.

The best thing about the gypsy show is the culture. Like they all dress like tramps but have unbelievably strict upbringing and aren't even allowed to kiss a boy until their wedding day!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Yeah, it is interesting.


----------



## Axykatt

It's 130 am and baby Mae is kicking, laughing, and squealing in bed next to me like she's ready to go all night...


----------



## Scottyhorse

I just spit cereal on my laptop screen. Lol.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Axykatt said:


> It's 130 am and baby Mae is kicking, laughing, and squealing in bed next to me like she's ready to go all night...


I though babies were supposed to be sleeping at 1:30  SO never having kids! :ROFL:


----------



## Axykatt

Scottyhorse said:


> I though babies were supposed to be sleeping at 1:30  SO never having kids! :ROFL:


Her schedule is a little weird because I stay up until 3am to get my husband off to work, but she's normally asleep by midnight so I can do my chores. I got to bed at 3, get up at 6 with the older kids, go back to sleep at 730 and get up for the day at 11am. It's very odd.


----------



## Axykatt

Scottyhorse said:


> I just spit cereal on my laptop screen. Lol.


But did it come out yer nose?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Axykatt said:


> But did it come out yer nose?


Thankfully no


----------



## Scottyhorse

Axykatt said:


> Her schedule is a little weird because I stay up until 3am to get my husband off to work, but she's normally asleep by midnight so I can do my chores. I got to bed at 3, get up at 6 with the older kids, go back to sleep at 730 and get up for the day at 11am. It's very odd.


That is very odd


----------



## Axykatt

I can't go to bed early enough to get up at 3am or the older kids are left alone all night, but I cook breakfast for hubby every morning to make sure he gets a good start on his day. Hopefully he'll be on a better schedule soon.


----------



## Axykatt

Alright, Miss Giggle-pants is down. Time to enjoy some housework!


----------



## goathiker

How fun...Not.


----------



## nchen7

Morning!



goathiker said:


> So, does anyone know what color/pattern Ancient Heritage Royal Son was?


Have you asked Lacie if she has any pictures of the goat in question? i'm sure it's in her trench coat somewhere.....


----------



## littlegoatgirl

goathiker said:


> Jeter is scared to death of toddlers. He takes off running headlong when one gets in his pen


Smart goat


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Scottyhorse said:


> So do I.


:ROFL: :laugh: :lol:

There's this one toddler I know and she is so evil!  she pulls your hair all the time and screams in your ears and tackles you and breaks everything and blames it on you... Yikes.


----------



## nchen7

it's friiiday!!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

It's Friday, Friday, gotta get down on Friday!

:lol:

NO SCHOOL FOR ME! :stars: :fireworks: Yay!


----------



## nchen7

lucky! i'm still at work....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Morning!! 
Sooo tired from being up late lol! 
Going to get Cowboy tomorrow  :dance:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> Thankfully no


Oh that HURTS! :ROFL:


----------



## nchen7

yay Cowboy!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm so excited!!


----------



## nchen7

hopefully he won't be too stinky for the ride home...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm hoping so too lol! But the smell of buck doesn't bother me


----------



## nchen7

I've never really smelled a buck.....at the fair, there were some boer bucks, but they were all bathed so they didn't smell that bad. I saw a lot of lip curling tho...


----------



## NubianFan

Y'all got to 1000 pages without me!!!:mecry:


----------



## NubianFan

Dru goes to the breeders this weekend, maybe today depending on what they say!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I don't think they smell bad  I actually enjoy the smell  lol! Everyone thinks I'm a crazy nut! :lol:

Kk BrB have to feed


----------



## NubianFan

And yes it is Friday, but today I have a paper to write, and a quiz to take the quiz requires about 80 pages reading and the paper will require about 40 pages reading of research... Plus finding the research... Then tomorrow I have a three page paper due but it is a little more fun. Still a lot of work though. I am writing it for Equine class, it is going to be about what it would take to turn my farm into an Equine therapy facility, cost, legal considerations, partnership considerations etc.


----------



## nchen7

Leslie, that sounds like a lot of work. I just need to make it to 4:30.....try to do enough work to make me look busy and make the time go by.....


----------



## ksalvagno

Leslie, it will all be worth it in the end. I bet it was exciting to try on your cap and gown.

You won't know what to do with yourself when you finally have that free time!


----------



## nchen7

how go the garlic eating, Karen?


----------



## NubianFan

Karen isn't that the truth!!! I will be bored after a while probably LOL


----------



## NubianFan

The good news is I am eating blueberry pancakes with maple syrup for breakfast


----------



## NubianFan

It is nov and I swear it looks like snow outside


----------



## ksalvagno

Mixing it in the mashed potatoes is working out fine. Almost like garlic mashed potatoes but definitely more bite. Once I eat up the garlic I have, I will just buy the pills. All this strong taste is a little much for me.


----------



## ksalvagno

NubianFan said:


> The good news is I am eating blueberry pancakes with maple syrup for breakfast


Man does that sound good.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

BB is bred and due April 14!!!!!! :stars: :fireworks:


----------



## NubianFan

I love garlic so much, when I make vegetable beef soup it is very garlicy and everyone else in my family says I put too much garlic in it, but it is just the way I like it. I also make my spaghetti pretty garlicy


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

littlegoatgirl said:


> BB is bred and due April 14!!!!!! :stars: :fireworks:


:clap: :thumbup: :thumb: :bday: :balloons: :fireworks: :wahoo: :stars: :leap: :hi5: :dance:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> :clap: :thumbup: :thumb: :bday: :balloons: :fireworks: :wahoo: :stars: :leap: :hi5: :dance:


Thanks


----------



## NubianFan

littlegoatgirl said:


> BB is bred and due April 14!!!!!! :stars: :fireworks:


 Yay!!! When was she bred?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Early this morning


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

150 days before April 14th!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> 150 days before April 14th!


:lol: I'm going to start a countdown  is it too early?? :ROFL:


----------



## NubianFan

I get april 12th at 150 days But I was doing my math wrong because I was thinking if I bred Dru now I would have march babies, but apparently I am going to have april babies or later if it takes her a while to come in to heat!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

NubianFan said:


> I get april 12th at 150 days But I was doing my math wrong because I was thinking if I bred Dru now I would have march babies, but apparently I am going to have april babies or later if it takes her a while to come in to heat!


I don't do the math: http://www.goatbiology.com/animations/gestcalculator.html


----------



## NubianFan

Thanks Patrick, that is a handy dandy tool!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

NubianFan said:


> Thanks Patrick, that is a handy dandy tool!


I could have given you this instead (and made you use a boer goat one): http://www.abga.org/gestation.php


----------



## NubianFan

Either one is awesome Thanks!


----------



## nchen7

I LOVE garlic. but, cooked garlic more so than the raw. 

congrats on BB getting bred! 150 days sounds like a LONG time from now......


----------



## ksalvagno

AGS also has a gestation calculator.


----------



## NubianFan

I guess mine is always cooked. I don't think I have ever eaten it raw except maybe in salsa...


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Alright got to go start the day... See you guys later! :wave:


----------



## NubianFan

But by counting the actual days on the calendar, unless I miscounted somewhere 150 from today is april 12th


----------



## NubianFan

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Alright got to go start the day... See you guys later! :wave:


I need to but I am procrastinating big time. I have at least pulled up my school's website and went to the assignment page... far as I have gotten LOL
See ya later Patrick


----------



## NubianFan

Ok I am going to TRY to make myself do something.... tty'alll


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ksalvagno said:


> AGS also has a gestation calculator.


That's the one I use  I have a link for it in my website


----------



## littlegoatgirl

nchen7 said:


> I LOVE garlic. but, cooked garlic more so than the raw.
> 
> congrats on BB getting bred! 150 days sounds like a LONG time from now......


I know  but thanks!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

So close yet so far away!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Oh yes, the truck is in the shop, so we had to take her in the van. She wouldn't sit down, she just stood the whole time, the little stinker! :lol: but on the way home she was so tired she just laid down and set her and on my lap :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Love the picture lol!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

:lol: thanks


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

You have a petter smiley face then when I did that to mine lol! :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Haha, the power of apps :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

What app??


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Um I don't remember, let me get back to you


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol. :laugh: k


----------



## NubianFan

I have gotten nothing done except taking a bath and shaving my legs... Now I am a puddle of mush after watching that video of that dog and his soldier, he was just moaning with happiness to see him but like he was saying, "Where have you been?


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I don't think they smell bad  I actually enjoy the smell  lol! Everyone thinks I'm a crazy nut! :lol:
> 
> Kk BrB have to feed


 I like it too.  Everyone else can't stand it! I come in from petting the bucks, or trimming hooves or whatever, and they're all like, you smell like a buck!!!  And I'm like, I do? 
I just don't like excessive amounts of it, it can be a leetle overpowering sometimes.


----------



## nchen7

Leslie, having a bath and shaving legs is getting something done in my books!


----------



## Texaslass

nchen7 said:


> Leslie, having a bath and shaving legs is getting something done in my books!


:laugh:


----------



## NubianFan

nchen7 said:


> Leslie, having a bath and shaving legs is getting something done in my books!


 Well it is very close to my favorite thing in the world so I don't find it a waste of time. 
Y'all should go watch that video so you can all be big puddle of mushes too. and I won't be alone in my mushiness.


----------



## Texaslass

I can't I have to put away lunch and do other stuff. :/ See ya'll later!


----------



## NubianFan

lunch that sounds good I am having plantation mint tea so far


----------



## nchen7

I watched it. so very cute. I can't let myself be a puddle of mush at work.....that would be an awkward conversation.....


----------



## NubianFan

LOL oh why not...


----------



## NubianFan

Okay I have found and saved two journal articles to use as sources and now my university's library site has locked up, so annoying so now I have to sign in and everything again just to get back to what I was doing...


----------



## nchen7

sucks....sometimes technology can be so annoying. I remember those days where you go to the library and use their encyclopaedia.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

The app is instacollage skyla


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Cool thanks Sarah 

Haha! This is cute!

Teacher: If I gave you 2 rabbits , and another 2 rabbits and another 2, how many will you have?

Johnny: Seven Sir

Teacher: No, listen carefully. If I gave you 2 rabbits , and another 2 rabbits and another 2, how many will you have?

Johnny: Seven

Teacher: Let me put it to you differently. If I gave you 2 apples, and another 2 apples and another 2, how many will you have?

Johnny: Six.

Teacher: Good. Now if I gave you 2 rabbits , and another 2 rabbits and another 2, how many will you have?

Johnny: Seven!!!

Teacher: Where do you get seven from?!?!?

Johnny: Because I have 1 at home!!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Haha that's cute skyla!


----------



## NubianFan

hee hee hee
I was thinking the teacher and Johnny were both wrong because if you gave some one 2 rabbits, then another two then another two, unless they just happened to all be one sex you would end up with about 47 rabbits...


----------



## NubianFan

NChen well I could GO to the library and print stuff off but it is a thirty minute drive each way, so I had rather do it from home if I can. And it usually works pretty well but lately it has been locking up, I am glad I am about to graduate.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I'm just now eating lunch because I came home after breeding BB and was so tired. I did some stuff and then just was like OUT. So I only woke up an hour ago and wasn't hungry because I ate breakfast AFTER bringing BB home because I couldn't eat because I was so excited... :lol: Us goat people are a crazy bunch!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

NubianFan said:


> hee hee hee
> I was thinking the teacher and Johnny were both wrong because if you gave some one 2 rabbits, then another two then another two, unless they just happened to all be one sex you would end up with about 47 rabbits...


:laugh: :ROFL:


----------



## NubianFan

I hear scary truck noises outside my window, they better not be in my driveway....


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Oh that's creepy


----------



## NubianFan

It was some kind of crazy looking dump truck charging down the road. I live out in the middle of nowhere so there usually isn't much traffic that I don't recognize. But lately they have been working on the gas fields here so he was probably a worker, that dumptruck sounded like it was about to explode though.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

NubianFan said:


> It was some kind of crazy looking dump truck charging down the road. I live out in the middle of nowhere so there usually isn't much traffic that I don't recognize. But lately they have been working on the gas fields here so he was probably a worker, that dumptruck sounded like it was about to explode though.


Same here. I freak out when I'm home alone and don't recognize a car


----------



## NubianFan

I have actually got a little bit accomplished now, not much, but I do have my sources cited on my reference page and some stuff started on paper. So I am getting a start which is better than nothing.


----------



## NubianFan

I love to be around people, but my home is like my safe zone. I really don't like people coming here unless I know they are coming and have planned it. I had a guy pull up in my driveway one day trying to sell those frozen steaks and stuff, he got mad I guess because I wouldn't buy any and peed in my driveway. He just got out of his truck and peed. My mom saw him do it, but I just found the wet place after he was gone. I didn't even know he was here because I was in the bath tub. Mom and I both always tell them we don't want any of their frozen meat but they always come back. I think it is not only disrespectful and wrong to pee in someone's driveway but it is also kind of creepy.


----------



## nchen7

that is DISGUSTING. omg...why pee in someone's driveway? and seriously...would that inspire you to buy meat from him? you should have a water balloon ready for the next time he pees on your driveway.


----------



## goathiker

I'd go to the company website and complain. Those drivers just work for the distributor. They shouldn't act like that.


Now, who ordered this cold frount? Brrr!!


----------



## nchen7

bring some here (the cold front I mean)! I think it got HOTTER in the last few days......


----------



## NubianFan

I don't think he thought we would know, but mom was watching him from her house. She said there was three of them and two got out and knocked on my door, then they come back to the truck like they were mad I didn't come to the door. Then the one that stayed at the truck peed. After that the dogs wouldn't let them out of the truck when they pulled up. I think my dogs knew they were not welcome somehow, so they don't stop here anymore. They are scared of my dogs. 
I didn't set the dogs on them either it was just like the dogs knew they were no good.


----------



## nchen7

dogs know these things. my huge black dog is friendly....a little too friendly and ppl here are scared of dogs anyway, so they stay at least 4 ft from the fence line. that dog is stupid and kills my chickens, but i'm glad he keeps riff raff away


----------



## NubianFan

We also don't understand why there were three of them in the truck that day, there is only supposed to be one driver. I think it was a good thing I didn't go to the door actually.


----------



## nchen7

that's just SOOO sketchy....


----------



## NubianFan

I know it really bothered me for a long time, this was probably two years ago that this happened. But I haven't seen them around in like a year. I don't think they were with a legitimate company because their truck was nasty looking and they didn't have a name painted on the side like Omaha steaks or whatever, it was just a white small refrigerated truck. He showed dad the meat the very first time he came and I was out there and the meat was really dark and looked very old and nasty. The first couple of times he came it was just him, then he started bringing another guy, then this time there were three of them. I feel like they were up to no good that day... They knew I was a woman that lived by myself because they had been here before. My mom and dad live right across the road though and they always have an eye and ear out.


----------



## goathiker

I hate it when they show up. Like yeah, I live in this run down little place and I an afford $14.00 a meal for tiny portions of meat, Riiiight...

Here Leslie you can pretend this one's homework...


----------



## nchen7

maybe they're part of a group that steal cows at night, butcher them, and sell them? 

they're having issues with that here. one of the bigger cattle producers (also one of the richest men on the island, but for other reasons) had caught guys red handed once, and apparently saw 30-odd cows, already killed in their refrigerated van. ppl who steal from farmers sicken me


----------



## goathiker

I worry about that with my goats. Other people have had them disappear around here.


----------



## nchen7

it's just terrible! ppl can be so terrible!


----------



## NubianFan

Wow that is amazing Jill... I love how she just keeps creeping up to him and then puts her foot on his shoulder and looks at him....


----------



## goathiker

She's a very unusual Lab for sure.


----------



## NubianFan

She would make a great therapy dog. I really want to incorporate animal therapy into my future practice whenever I get there. I hope the benefit of animal therapy begins to be recognized by insurance companies and the government.


----------



## nchen7

I just love animals so much! I've seen that video before. makes me tearie eyed!


----------



## NubianFan

Animals are amazing that is why I surround myself with them. LOL (that is my excuse anyway)


----------



## NubianFan

Hey I have a whole page done on my paper woohoo.... LOL


----------



## goathiker

Okay, one more and I've got to get off U-Tube out to the (cold) barn for a bit.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Only 149 more days... :roll: Why is it so long??


----------



## nchen7

b/c you're counting down. you're going to have to try to make yourself busy so time flies by.


----------



## NubianFan

littlegoatgirl said:


> Only 149 more days... :roll: Why is it so long??


 :ROFL::boy:


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Only 149 more days... :roll: Why is it so long??


Quit whining :roll: I'm starting to doubt that I'll even have kids


----------



## littlegoatgirl

nchen7 said:


> b/c you're counting down. you're going to have to try to make yourself busy so time flies by.


Oh trust me I AM busy! Hopefully it flies...  I just can't wait until at least she starts showing!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Quit whining :roll: I'm starting to doubt that I'll even have kids


Gee Emma sorry I upset you  Why don't you think you'll have kids? If it makes you feel better, I didn't breed BB as a yearling, my parents wouldn't let me.


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Gee Emma sorry I upset you  Why don't you think you'll have kids? If it makes you feel better, I didn't breed BB as a yearling, my parents wouldn't let me.


It's okay 
The breeder thought they missed it... and it's getting later in the season, don't know if she'll come back in. And I get stressed and anxious about stuff like this, so I tend to look at the worst possibilities first.. idk...


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Oh yeah....


----------



## littlegoatgirl

If BB was bred around 9:00 AM, would she still be in heat if it was successful? I'm a little worried she didn't settle. I've heard that the don't go into heat if they're preggo and I'm just a little paranoid I guess.


----------



## Emzi00

I have no idea :scratch: I could ask Lacie for you 

So, Sarah, you going to tell us the name of the buck she's bred to so I can go stalk through his pedigree??


----------



## Texaslass

littlegoatgirl said:


> So close yet so far away!


Hey Sarah, not to sound, critical or anything, but BB kinds looks like she's already showing, lol. Just be careful she doesn't stay chubby during the pregnancy, or it could cause problems. 

Oh, and :stars: :wahoo: :leap: and all that!!  How exciting!


----------



## Emzi00

Sarah!! :hug: :hug:


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> It's okay
> The breeder thought they missed it... and it's getting later in the season, don't know if she'll come back in. And I get stressed and anxious about stuff like this, so I tend to look at the worst possibilities first.. idk...


Oh, don't stress so much! :hug: Now why in the world wouldn't she come back in heat?  You have until January, so hush!  
Are they keeping her with him the whole time?


----------



## Texaslass

littlegoatgirl said:


> If BB was bred around 9:00 AM, would she still be in heat if it was successful? I'm a little worried she didn't settle. I've heard that the don't go into heat if they're preggo and I'm just a little paranoid I guess.


I was worried about that too, when I bred some of my does recently, but I think it's normal for them to act like that for the rest of the day, cause all 3 of them did, and I was worried they didn't take, but at least one I am sure did take, cause she didn't come back into heat, and the others probably would've by now too, but they haven't. (I haven't checked the dates, but I'm pretty sure. )


----------



## Scottyhorse

Texaslass said:


> Hey Sarah, not to sound, critical or anything, but BB kinds looks like she's already showing, lol. Just be careful she doesn't stay chubby during the pregnancy, or it could cause problems.


She doesn't look chubby at all to me.


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> Oh, don't stress so much! :hug: Now why in the world wouldn't she come back in heat?  You have until January, so hush!
> Are they keeping her with him the whole time?


:hug:
Because I never have good luck with anything and everything... 
No,she's in with their kids from this year, and checking daily to see if she's in heat, and the one day they did put her in with him but they don't think he got her... so yeah...


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> :hug:
> Because I never have good luck with anything and everything...
> No,she's in with their kids from this year, and checking daily to see if she's in heat, and the one day they did put her in with him but they don't think he got her... so yeah...


:scratch: Well, it seems like it'd be safer to just keep her with him, but idk... just what I would do, probably. I wouldn't want to miss it. 

On a different subject, WHY does nettle tea have to make you feel soooo fat!!  I like most tea, but nettle is bitter, and makes you feel bloated.


----------



## Texaslass

littlegoatgirl said:


> Gee Emma sorry I upset you  Why don't you think you'll have kids? If it makes you feel better, I didn't breed BB as a yearling, my parents wouldn't let me.


I'm curious why they wouldn't let you??


----------



## Emzi00

Bitter tea? Yum. :yum:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> I have no idea :scratch: I could ask Lacie for you
> 
> So, Sarah, you going to tell us the name of the buck she's bred to so I can go stalk through his pedigree??


Haha yeah let me go find it I have the whole thing written down somewhere... His name is weasel, I do know that.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Texaslass said:


> Hey Sarah, not to sound, critical or anything, but BB kinds looks like she's already showing, lol. Just be careful she doesn't stay chubby during the pregnancy, or it could cause problems.
> 
> Oh, and :stars: :wahoo: :leap: and all that!!  How exciting!


I know... I've been trying to slim her down, any tips?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Texaslass said:


> I was worried about that too, when I bred some of my does recently, but I think it's normal for them to act like that for the rest of the day, cause all 3 of them did, and I was worried they didn't take, but at least one I am sure did take, cause she didn't come back into heat, and the others probably would've by now too, but they haven't. (I haven't checked the dates, but I'm pretty sure. )


Okay thanks sarah


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Bitter tea? Yum. :yum:


No.  It's bitter even with sweetener in it.


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> No.  It's bitter even with sweetener in it.


Super duper yummy.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Texaslass said:


> I'm curious why they wouldn't let you??


Just didn't want more goats at the time. We had only had the 3 for 4-5 months and just didn't think we were ready :roll: I had been ready since the 1st month!


----------



## Texaslass

littlegoatgirl said:


> I know... I've been trying to slim her down, any tips?


Nope, sorry!  My goats are usually more on the verge of skinny, never had to slim any down. Well, except Ella, little pig was eating more than her share when I fed them together, but that was easy, I separated her and stopped feeding grain.
You don't want to stop feeding BB grain for a few weeks though, or you'll have less chance of multiples. (I got the DL from Lacie on this  )

Apparently, if they start losing weight right after breeding, they can re-absorb any fetuses that they can't support up til 3-4 weeks after being bred, so even if she conceived triplets, it could go down to one if she's losing weight and condition.  I think that's actually kinda cool, their way of surviving like that. 



> Okay thanks sarah


You're welcome.


----------



## Texaslass

littlegoatgirl said:


> Just didn't want more goats at the time. We had only had the 3 for 4-5 months and just didn't think we were ready :roll: I had been ready since the 1st month!


I get you there! :lol:



> Super duper yummy.


My turn: Northerners!


----------



## NubianFan

I like strong tea, now I like some sugar in it too, but I don't like it syrupy sweet and I am as southern as they come... LOL


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Alright let the stalking begin- if you can find him! :lol:
Wunderosa Beatbox Bambie was bred to
Magmar's MXZB Zlinky Weazel
On 11/14/15

Just realized her due date is 4/14/14. Pretty cool!

Oh yeah and I wanted to tell you- BB's sire has a *B and her sire's Dam has a 3*M


----------



## NubianFan

ok back to the old grindstone.


----------



## Texaslass

Zlinky Weazel??!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

What?


----------



## Emzi00

Found them both 
Saw some Kastdemur's... don't know much about Nubians, but I recognize that name  That's good... 
And I'm looking at the planned pedigree for them


----------



## littlegoatgirl

How!?!?!? Where??!!! Help me!!!!!!!!


----------



## Emzi00

Okay, go to google... or bing... or whatever...
Search for "adga genetics"
Click on it...
To find a pedigree, search for it...
Planned pedigrees are under planning.. click and type in...


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> Found them both
> Saw some Kastdemur's... don't know much about Nubians, but I recognize that name  That's good...
> And I'm looking at the planned pedigree for them


I actually don't like a lot of Kastdemur Nubians. I have noticed a lot of steep rumps.


----------



## Emzi00

BB is 1.02% inbred...


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> I actually don't like a lot of Kastdemur Nubians. I have noticed a lot of steep rumps.


 Then you tell her about those pedigrees, I know nothing of Nubians


----------



## Emzi00

BB is linebred on Hawkwind's Valley of Lightning.... 0.399900%


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Okay, go to google... or bing... or whatever...
> Search for "adga genetics"
> Click on it...
> To find a pedigree, search for it...
> Planned pedigrees are under planning.. click and type in...


Oh okay thanks!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

GGAAAHHAAA!!! :hair:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Found them both  Saw some Kastdemur's... don't know much about Nubians, but I recognize that name  That's good... And I'm looking at the planned pedigree for them


Love Kastdemur's!  I like the LaManchas more then their Nubians by far (and I want a Nubian) but they have some real nice udders behind them!


----------



## Emzi00

What's wrong Skyla? :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Everything! The kid that was supposed to take my shift can't.. Even though the manager said he could :sigh: he wasn't there so there was nothing we could do  so now I have to call in sick tomorrow.. :sigh: I think I asked nearly EVERYONE in that store to take my shift and no one would/could


----------



## NubianFan

if you call in sick won't they know? Just don't want you to get into trouble.


----------



## Emzi00

Oh Skyla, I'm sorry :hug:


----------



## NubianFan

Oh yeah what a Friday night... In my pj's working on a paper... My daughter is listening to 70's disco... oh we are a wild bunch around here....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah. They know I've been asking everyone all week.. And not so muh calling in sick as to just calling in and saying I'm not coming! Lol.. Nothing I can do but that at this point.. And I won't get in trouble for it.. I have never called in before..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Oh Skyla, I'm sorry :hug:


Thanks Emma :hug: I just needed to vent for a minuet... 
I was so mad when this happened.. My head started hurting and I almost started crying... Oye.. Just hasn't been my week..


----------



## Emzi00

Hasn't been my week either :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:hug:


----------



## NubianFan

:grouphug: to you both


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks Leslie  :hug:


----------



## NubianFan

Em? did I scare ya away?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

:hug: :grouphug:



Pizza


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pizza sounds good to me! Lol!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I'll send you some :lol:


Okay so i am beating up on myself!!
So I leaned on my fist to stand up and it collapsed and hurt really bad. Then I came back in my room and went to sit down and slipped and twisted my ankle! :roll: all of this done with scissors in my hand! :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Didn't we tell you not to run with scissors.....


----------



## ksalvagno

Oh my! :laugh: :ROFL: :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> Em? did I scare ya away?


No.. just takes me a while to type stuff


----------



## littlegoatgirl

ksalvagno said:


> Oh my! :laugh: :ROFL: :lol:





NubianFan said:


> Didn't we tell you not to run with scissors.....


Haha well... Ya know  I'm a bit of a klutz... It's weird, doing simple things at home I'm a klutz but doing hard stuff I'm not... :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh: Your a klutz? You should see me, I trip up ramps! :lol:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Oh my goodness!!! This day could not get any better!!!

#1: Sydney & Skyla; here is my new avatar. Titled: Alesea (my cat) (pronounced: A-Lee-See-A) and I. (Please excuse the acne)  

#2: Thank you guys for the good luck wishes because... I got my deer! :dance: :wahoo: I got a doe 13 minutes before closing! The shot was really good! (If I do say so myself)  It went through and through obliterating the lungs and the heart! (Literally what was left of the heart was about the size of a golf-tennis ball and the rest of it was soup!)  Thank you all!!! 

Overall a really, really, REALLY good day!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I walk into walls, doors, trees, chairs... Ya know.. All the stuff that stands still..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Oh my goodness!!! This day could not get any better!!! #1: Sydney & Skyla; here is my new avatar. Titled: Alesea (my cat) (pronounced: A-Lee-See-A) and I. (Please excuse the acne)   #2: Thank you guys for the good luck wishes because... I got my deer! :dance: :wahoo: I got a doe 13 minutes before closing! The shot was really good! (If I do say so myself)  It went through and through obliterating the lungs and the heart! (Literally what was left of the heart was about the size of a golf-tennis ball and the rest of it was soup!)  Thank you all!!!  Overall a really, really, REALLY good day!!


Very nice picture  cute cat  like the color  and your hat is amazing  :laugh:

YAY!! So happy for you!! How big was she?? Do we get pics?!? Yay!! :stars: :dance:


----------



## NubianFan

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Oh my goodness!!! This day could not get any better!!!
> 
> #1: Sydney & Skyla; here is my new avatar. Titled: Alesea (my cat) (pronounced: A-Lee-See-A) and I. (Please excuse the acne)
> 
> #2: Thank you guys for the good luck wishes because... I got my deer! :dance: :wahoo: I got a doe 13 minutes before closing! The shot was really good! (If I do say so myself)  It went through and through obliterating the lungs and the heart! (Literally what was left of the heart was about the size of a golf-tennis ball and the rest of it was soup!)  Thank you all!!!
> 
> Overall a really, really, REALLY good day!!


Yay!!! congrats on the deer! 
Nice pic of you and your kitty too!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Very nice picture  cute cat  like the color  and your hat is amazing  :laugh:
> 
> YAY!! So happy for you!! How big was she?? Do we get pics?!? Yay!! :stars: :dance:


Thank you,

I would say that she is average size, but I will weigh her tomorrow and give you the results. I do have pics, but all of them are pretty gross, fuzzy, and you can't tell anything in them! I might be able to get some better ones tomorrow... We'll see!  

Patrick


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> :laugh: Your a klutz? You should see me, I trip up ramps! :lol:


I trip on flat surfaces! :ROFL:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I walk into walls, doors, trees, chairs... Ya know.. All the stuff that stands still..


Yep, same here. Not to mention those posts in between double doors, tables, poles, etc.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Thank you, I would say that she is average size, but I will weigh her tomorrow and give you the results. I do have pics, but all of them are pretty gross, fuzzy, and you can't tell anything in them! I might be able to get some better ones tomorrow... We'll see!   Patrick


Cool!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> I trip on flat surfaces! :ROFL:


As do I!  :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Hey Patrick, that's a very attractive cat!  
Good job on the deer!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Hey Patrick, that's a very attractive cat!
> Good job on the deer!


Ditto!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Thanks... Got to go do chores... Be back soon!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You guys and your cats!  :lol:

Congrats on the deer Patrick!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hehe! It's kinda funny Lacie 

Gonna go take a shower ttfn


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> You guys and your cats!  :lol:
> 
> Congrats on the deer Patrick!


Lacie!!!! Have you heard???????? The great news????


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh: And Lacie, at least our cats don't names like, oh what was it... marshmallow!! :slapfloor:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Hey cuddly, question---- is disbudding hard?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Hey cuddly, question---- is disbudding hard?


I know I'm not cuddly  but IMO (though I haven't personally disbudded) it looks easy.. Just scary at first lol! I help my mom and when she does the first kid she is nervous then she can do them like nothing


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Oh my goodness!!! This day could not get any better!!!
> 
> #1: Sydney & Skyla; here is my new avatar. Titled: Alesea (my cat) (pronounced: A-Lee-See-A) and I. (Please excuse the acne)
> 
> #2: Thank you guys for the good luck wishes because... I got my deer! :dance: :wahoo: I got a doe 13 minutes before closing! The shot was really good! (If I do say so myself)  It went through and through obliterating the lungs and the heart! (Literally what was left of the heart was about the size of a golf-tennis ball and the rest of it was soup!)  Thank you all!!!
> 
> Overall a really, really, REALLY good day!!


Nice picture!  :thumb:

Wow, congrats on the deer!!!!  That is awesome! :dance::balloons::wahoo::fireworks::stars::leap:


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'm having someone else disbud my kids next year!


----------



## NubianFan

Oh and Patrick you shouldn't even have mentioned the acne because in a pic that size no one can see it anyway!!! so if you never told us we never would have known


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I know I'm not cuddly  but IMO (though I haven't personally disbudded) it looks easy.. Just scary at first lol! I help my mom and when she does the first kid she is nervous then she can do them like nothing


Okay. My dad will probably do it and I'll help, I'm just nervous...


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Scottyhorse said:


> Nice picture!  :thumb:
> 
> Wow, congrats on the deer!!!!  That is awesome! :dance::balloons::wahoo::fireworks::stars::leap:


Thank you!


----------



## NubianFan

I am finally done with that paper.:clap::wahoo::type::leap:


----------



## NubianFan

Now I just have to take a quiz and I will be done for the night...


----------



## Scottyhorse

Way to go Leslie!


----------



## Texaslass

Sorry, Skyla!! :hug: 

Yay, Patrick! :dance: How cool is that?!  I've never been hunting, but I guess it's pretty exciting to finally get one!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

NubianFan said:


> Oh and Patrick you shouldn't even have mentioned the acne because in a pic that size no one can see it anyway!!! so if you never told us we never would have known


Thanks... The way I see it is that most (not all, but most) teenage guys have acne. So IMO it isn't anything to be ashamed about, and I don't let it disrupt my life! Thanks!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Texaslass said:


> Sorry, Skyla!! :hug:
> 
> Yay, Patrick! :dance: How cool is that?!  I've never been hunting, but I guess it's pretty exciting to finally get one!


It sure is... Especially when you start getting doubts about getting one! LOL


----------



## NubianFan

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Thanks... The way I see it is that most (not all, but most) teenage guys have acne. So IMO it isn't anything to be ashamed about, and I don't let it disrupt my life! Thanks!


nah nothing to worry about, my daughter has it too, so not just teen age boys. but preteen girls sometimes.


----------



## Texaslass

Yay Leslie! 

So last night I dreamed that Isabel had a premature baby.  she ended up being okay, but the baby (was actually a girl!!) almost died, and was soooo tiny! I was just drying it off and was going to try bottle feeding it, but I was worried she wouldn't make it she was so tiny, and then the dream ended.  It was all very disturbing.


----------



## NubianFan

The last four mornings I have been right in the middle of a very good dream about me and my crush and the alarm goes off and ruins it.... sigh....


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

NubianFan said:


> nah nothing to worry about, my daughter has it too, so not just teen age boys. but preteen girls sometimes.


Thanks


----------



## Texaslass

NubianFan said:


> nah nothing to worry about, my daughter has it too, so not just teen age boys. but preteen girls sometimes.


Um, most girls! Anywhere from age ten to thirty, I think. I've seen adults with acne, and a lot of girls in their twenties. it's just something people have to deal with. :shrug:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

NubianFan said:


> The last four mornings I have been right in the middle of a very good dream about me and my crush and the alarm goes off and ruins it.... sigh....


Solution: Fall asleep sooner! LOL (Turn it into an excuse to get to bed sooner)!!!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Thanks... The way I see it is that most (not all, but most) teenage guys have acne. So IMO it isn't anything to be ashamed about, and I don't let it disrupt my life! Thanks!


I have to too... Ug.


----------



## Texaslass

Nice picture, btw, Patrick. 
I'm looking to get a cat soon.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Texaslass said:


> Nice picture, btw, Patrick.
> I'm looking to get a cat soon.


Get a Tabby!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Scottyhorse said:


> I have to too... Ug.


IMO acne is just another way for doctors to diagnose you and give you more drugs!   It's true though! I am on several drugs for it!!!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

I am soooo proud of my cat! She kills every living creature that is not wanted on our place! She has even killed a weasel!  (Weasels can be super viscous)! I love her!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Actually Emma, that cats name is Marshall  I just call him marshmallow :lol:

No, disbudding isn't hard. 

It's ok everyone, I still get acne  mostly stress acne, but still acne :lol: It was terrible when I was a teen though, I have lots of scarring from it.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh yes, I was on lots of medication for it too.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Actually Emma, that cats name is Marshall  I just call him marshmallow :lol:
> 
> No, disbudding isn't hard.
> 
> It's ok everyone, I still get acne  mostly stress acne, but still acne :lol: It was terrible when I was a teen though, I have lots of scarring from it.


Scarring  :hug:


----------



## Emzi00

So Lacie, what you're saying is that you have an affectionate pet name for your kitty that you "don't like"?  :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> IMO acne is just another way for doctors to diagnose you and give you more drugs!   It's true though! I am on several drugs for it!!!


I just use a lot of face scrubs


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Oh yes, I was on lots of medication for it too.


Meds are really weird! I looked at what they do to your skin and well... I wish I didn't! One of them that I am on actually rips off the first layer of skin! 

Meds and Doctors!


----------



## NubianFan

I never had acne til I was 19, unfortunately I still get pimples today, not a lot and not all the time, but still blech.


----------



## NubianFan

ok I made a 100 on my quiz and I am finally done for the night LOL


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

NubianFan said:


> ok I made a 100 on my quiz and I am finally done for the night LOL


Ya!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks Sarah  :hug:

What kinda meds do they put you on for it?!
Geesh! Crazy! I have acne and it annoys me some times lol! But I don't really care, so I don't let it bother me (about how I look I guess...) I'm just glad I don't wear makeup cause I'm sure it would be ten times worse if I did lol!!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Scottyhorse said:


> I just use a lot of face scrubs


If it's working I would stick with that!


----------



## NubianFan

I want cake...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> I just use a lot of face scrubs


What kinds?? I can't find any that work very well... I like my GM soap though  it makes my skin softer hehe! And I have less dry skin on my face  but it doesn't take care of the acne lol! Maybe a little.. (Like all the others lol!) but not much..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> ok I made a 100 on my quiz and I am finally done for the night LOL


Wahoo!!  :stars: :cake:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Why do we talk about the strangest things?! :lol:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Why do we talk about the strangest things?! :lol:


I know right!?!?  (Acne, Shingles, and other very stressing subjects) LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! :lol:

Well... I should head to bed now... Almost ten and I have to get up early so we can head out early and still be home at a decent hour...
Night all  :wave: I'll talk to ya if we stop and have Internet anywhere or when I get home


----------



## Scottyhorse

pats_perfect_boer_goats said:


> i know right!?!? :d (acne, shingles, and other very stressing subjects) lol


lol! :rofl:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> LOL! :lol:
> 
> Well... I should head to bed now... Almost ten and I have to get up early so we can head out early and still be home at a decent hour...
> Night all  :wave: I'll talk to ya if we stop and have Internet anywhere or when I get home


Goodnight Skyla! :wave:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Bye Skyla!


----------



## NubianFan

Night Skyla is it a long drive?


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Sydney; do you raise boer goats? I saw that your previous avatar had a boer looking goat in it. Also, you are good at judging them!   But I don't see any on your website.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Night y'all 



NubianFan said:


> Night Skyla is it a long drive?


It's a 5 & 1/2 hour drive.. But we will stop for lunch and dinner, and we will probably visit for a bit when we get there.. Plus I will be learning how to draw blood.. So an hour or so when we get there.. Then 5 & 1/2 hour drive home... With a smelly buck in the back seat! :laugh:


----------



## NubianFan

LOL good luck tomorrow


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks  :hug:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Sydney; do you raise boer goats? I saw that your previous avatar had a boer looking goat in it. Also, you are good at judging them!   But I don't see any on your website.


Right now I have one % doe, I will be gettin an awesome purebred doe on the 26th 

And thanks!! 

Yeah I still need to put her on my website...


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Scottyhorse said:


> Right now I have one % doe, I will be gettin an awesome purebred doe on the 26th
> 
> And thanks!!
> 
> Yeah I still need to put her on my website...


Cool!  Have/will you show them?


----------



## NubianFan

Jill!! what in the world is the difference between high fructose corn syrup and high maltose corn syrup?


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

It's goodnight for me... All this shooting a deer stuff is making me tired! LOL Goodnight!

Patrick


----------



## NubianFan

Night Patrick have nice deer dreams


----------



## ksalvagno

If you look that up on wikipedia, you can get some answers. I'm having a hard time understanding it. Maybe Jill can explain it in layman's terms.


----------



## ksalvagno

Good night Patrick and Skyla.


----------



## NubianFan

Well I know Fructose is fruit sugars basically, so I would assume maltose is malt sugars.. but... what is the difference to our bodies. I am wondering if is a marketing ploy. I noticed that the icing I bought has it instead of high fructose corn syrup. Thanks though I will check wikipedia


----------



## NubianFan

Okay Karen, I read the stuff on Wikipedia and while it vaguely makes sense, it still doesn't tell me what I want to know LOL. But reading between the lines I don't see anything that really says it is any better for you than high fructose corn syrup and I am inclined to believe it isn't. But maybe I am wrong.


----------



## ksalvagno

From what I gathered, I don't think it is any better either.

Next Monday I will be at 4 weeks from drinking my last Coke. I quit drinking all pop along with any type of drink/food that has corn syrup or HFCS. It amazes me how much stuff has it in it. But I have been suffering bad withdraws and finally starting to feel human again. So I will not be eating anything with HMCS in it either.


----------



## NubianFan

I wish I could say that, my diet is so laden with processed junk right now it isn't even funny. The thing is real food takes time, and that is not a commodity I have right now.


----------



## ksalvagno

That was the problem I had until recently. With getting our old home ready to sell, putting it on the market, buying a new home before old one sold, maintaining 2 homes, then finally selling and fully moving into new home, life was just too crazy and too stressful. We had so many things go wrong with the new home it was just unbelievable. The problems have slowed down and aren't so critical now and we have settled in a little more. So now I can address diet.

It will take time and you just gotta do what you can do. We still aren't eating a perfect diet but taking small steps. Although quitting drinking Coke was a HUGE step for me. I just love the stuff.


----------



## NubianFan

I used to be an iced tea girl and I got on diet cokes, those are AWFUL for you, but I am addicted to them, I have to have my diet coke in the morning it is like my coffee... I have horrible caffeine withdrawal headaches if I miss it for some reason.


----------



## ksalvagno

I worked 3rd shift and got in the habit of drinking Coke in the morning. So that was how I used to start my day too.

Let me tell you that tea or anything else is no substitute but I'm working on making it my substitute. I have talked to other people and even after years of not drinking pop, they still get a craving for it once in a while. So I know I will probably always get a craving for it once in a while. But hopefully I will end up healthier for it.

I have been trying to quit drinking it since June. This last month I finally said I just had to do it and warned DH that I was going to have some bad days. I did have days that I could hardly get out of bed. Barely took care of animals and went bad to bed. But I'm getting through and hopefully through the worst of it.


----------



## NubianFan

My friend was a bigger diet coke fiend that me and she started a new med for her migraines, she said it made it taste terrible, so she can't stand to drink diet coke now... she only drinks tea, is that not weird? 
But my mom has always been a big coffee drinker and they put her on a heart med that made her hate coffee, she started drinking green tea, she isnt' on that heart med anymore but she still drinks green tea, she will occasionally drink coffee now, but she says it still doesn't taste as good to her as it used to


----------



## ksalvagno

Interesting. I guess I need a med that will make all sweets and chocolate taste terrible and only desire vegetables.


----------



## ksalvagno

Well, I think I'm finally tired enough to go to bed. Good night Leslie!


----------



## NubianFan

Night Karen, I am not far behind you!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Night Karen! I've been lurking :shades:


----------



## goathiker

High Maltose Corn Syrup is about the same as High Fructose corn syrup. Both are made by adding enzymes to (GMO) corn starch. The only real difference is that Maltose has a lower freezing point, is less sticky, and is more translucent. Candy makers love it. It is also less sweet than HFCS so they have to add more to sweet foods or they can put it in "healthy treats" to make them less sweet.

There have been no safety studies done on it. It's the next great experiment 

Karen, I will get back to you on the shots...Just don't want you to think I'm completely nuts


----------



## nchen7

Patrick, acne can be caused by diet too....take a google around and see what you find. those meds sound really really scary!

All of those maltose, fructose thingies scare the crap out of me! i'm glad I haven't drank coke regularly much in my life..... only place i'll drink coke now is in 3rd world countries where I can find it in a glass bottle!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Good morning all! :wave: got to get up, call in to work, get dressed and hit the road, Jack! :laugh:


----------



## nchen7

safe travels!!!!!

Missy is in heat this morning.....it's gonna be a loud day!


----------



## emilieanne

Morning! 
Gotta wash my show pants & go to the fairgrounds to clean stalls & feed before I show. 
Showed last night (showmanship) and didn't do good AT ALL. Sophya was aggravated and so was I cause we always get the most predigest judges!! 

When lacie gets on, could y'all have her email me pleeeease? 
I lost her email.


----------



## ksalvagno

goathiker said:


> Karen, I will get back to you on the shots...Just don't want you to think I'm completely nuts


Not surprised about a shot being out there. They probably have shots for everything. Big question is that is it safe and worth it. I took a couple nutrition classes that were based on Nourishing Traditions. The instructor said that if you are eating the right fats (and have eliminated the wrong fats), your body doesn't crave the sweets anymore. So wouldn't it be better to work on eating better and eating the right fats and protein?

Almost scary to do something that would make me want to give up sweets.   

Have a safe trip Skyla and good luck at your show Emilie.

Today we have dog training and my parents and niece are coming out to visit. So we will have a busy morning getting ready and then enjoying company in the afternoon.


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

Good Moring,
Good Luck with our show.I hope you place well Emilie!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

About 3more hours to go... Bathroom stop


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

nchen7 said:


> Patrick, acne can be caused by diet too....take a google around and see what you find. those meds sound really really scary!
> 
> All of those maltose, fructose thingies scare the crap out of me! i'm glad I haven't drank coke regularly much in my life..... only place i'll drink coke now is in 3rd world countries where I can find it in a glass bottle!


It can? I've researched on that and found that it is only a myth... :whatgoat: :?: :shrug:

Hey guys! Happy travels Skyla!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Mmmm... Deer heart... Yum!

I found this picture of my doeling (Smores) (about 5-6 months old) and a yearling doe!


----------



## Texaslass

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> It can? I've researched on that and found that it is only a myth... :whatgoat: :?: :shrug:
> 
> !


Oh, yes it can! I think most skin conditions are ultimately connected with diet, in fact I think a host of health problems in general are diet based. The super-processed, chemical laced food these days is just awful for your system. It's a wonder we don't all keel over dead! Guess it just shows that humans are tougher than they seem. 

Did you know how they get tomatoes in the stores so red??? They spray them with a chemical that also just happens to be the same thing used to euthanize dogs with in shelters!!!  First they pick them before they're anywhere near ripe, so they can ship them halfway around the world, and then do that; it's sickening. 

Hey everyone, btw!  :wave:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Ugg...  !!! Gross!!!

Hi btw...


----------



## Emzi00

Hey Sarah! :hug: I'm making soap tomorrow


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

What flavor/scent? LOL


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hey everybody :wave:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Hey Lacie! :wave:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

What's going on in everyone's neck of the woods today?


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

I'm happy that I can sleep in and not have to freeze my ____ off in the woods anymore! LOL Also, it is really foggy outside!


----------



## Emzi00

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> What flavor/scent? LOL


Plain


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> What's going on in everyone's neck of the woods today?


I rode my grandma's horse again today, second time... and I made a lot of progress.. mom yelled at me for riding completely off my legs, guess it's a sin to set down the reins  Had lots of fun  I need to study for exams next week, real smart of them to make exams the day after opening weekend of rifle season :roll:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Cold where you are isn't it, Patrick? :laugh: Pretty "room temp" here, about 75°

Emma, plain soap is so boring! Can't you do some awesome citrus scents or something fruity? :lol:
Have fun with the soap!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Stupid dog won't quit howling :eyeroll:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Cold where are isn't it, Patrick? :laugh: Pretty "room temp" here, about 75°
> 
> Emma, plain soap is so boring! Can't you do some awesome citrus scents or something fruity? :lol:
> Have fun with the soap!


Was cold (when I was hunting), but now it's 42 degrees F outside! :clap: (That's warm) :laugh:


----------



## Emzi00

How did I know you'd say that  It costs more to add stuff, we're going to my mom's friends place to make it You may get a picture of a weird goat tomorrow...
Did I tell you about the plain cupcakes my dad made last week?   
They were good, I did frost a few, and put some sprinkles on... I liked the plain ones best


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Cold where are isn't it, Patrick? :laugh: Pretty "room temp" here, about 75°
> 
> Emma, plain soap is so boring! Can't you do some awesome citrus scents or something fruity? :lol:
> Have fun with the soap!


Emma... Get boer goats and not worry about that stuff! LOL


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Burrr! That's too cold for me! My body would find a way to freeze even in that temp, I'm always cold. 110° outside and I still wear sweaters and hoodies.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Burrr! That's too cold for me! My body would find a way to freeze even in that temp, I'm always cold. 110° outside and I still wear sweaters and hoodies.


I did chores this morning in a T-shirt and a light sweatshirt (it was awesome)!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> How did I know you'd say that  It costs more to add stuff, we're going to my mom's friends place to make it You may get a picture of a weird goat tomorrow...
> Did I tell you about the plain cupcakes my dad made last week?
> They were good, I did frost a few, and put some sprinkles on... I liked the plain ones best


:hair: Why plain?!!! If you're going bake sweets, it's go big or go home! :lol: You have to do it right, or you will face the wrath of the pictures of bland, boring cakes! :lol:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :hair: Why plain?!!! If you're going bake sweets, it's go big or go home! :lol: You have to do it right, or you will face the wrath of the pictures of bland, boring cakes! :lol:


And by "go big or go home" you mean more frosting than cupcake right? :wink: :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :hair: Why plain?!!! If you're going bake sweets, it's go big or go home! :lol: You have to do it right, or you will face the wrath of the pictures of bland, boring cakes! :lol:


Too much sweets makes me sick  Next time I'll make it not plain, and to make you happy, you'll get a picture


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well by go big or home.... when one makes a cake, it must be extravagant!  Frosting, decorations, colors everywhere, tiered is always a bonus, etc.

Yes, Emma, that would make me happy  :ROFL:

I was trying to find a picture of a cake, smashed all over the floor, to give you all an example of what I think about plain cakes, but I want finding anything :lol:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Emma... Boer goats!!! LOL


----------



## Emzi00

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Emma... Boer goats!!! LOL


Patrick... Alpines first!!  :lol: I _do_ eventually want _one_ Boer doe..


----------



## NubianFan

Hhhheeeeeeyyyyyyy yyyyyooooouuuuusssseeeee gggguuuuuyyyyysssss!!!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That Miley Cyrus tour ad is freaking me out!....


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Emzi00 said:


> Patrick... Alpines first!!  :lol: I _do_ eventually want _one_ Boer doe..


Yaaaaa!!!!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Emzi00 said:


> Patrick... Alpines first!!  :lol: I _do_ eventually want _one_ Boer doe..


I have alpines (3 does)!!!


----------



## Emzi00

Hey Leslie :wave:


----------



## goathiker

Hey guys


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Emma... A tabby cat too!


----------



## NubianFan

Hey guess what? I am writing a paper... no surprise huh?:laugh:


----------



## Emzi00

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Emma... A tabby cat too!


I have a tabby, she's an orange and brown tabby, and I have a torti... and a calico, except she doesn't have black, she's gray, orange, and white.  
:laugh: At least I only kept the pretty cats Lacie


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Cool!  Have/will you show them?


I will next year


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Scottyhorse said:


> I will next year


:wave: Cool... Have fun (as if you couldn't showing boers)!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> Patrick... Alpines first!!  :lol: I do eventually want one Boer doe..


Yay   :clap:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> :wave: Cool... Have fun (as if you couldn't showing boers)!


LOL!! I think I will have a blast  I am hoping to go to some big shows too!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Isn't he so cute


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Scottyhorse said:


> LOL!! I think I will have a blast  I am hoping to go to some big shows too!


You'll have to post some pics of you showing! (And if you are breeding; pics of the kids too)


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Scottyhorse said:


> View attachment 45346
> 
> 
> Isn't he so cute


He says: "C'mon let's play!"


----------



## NubianFan

I bought our little dog, Tiki, a baby today.


----------



## Emzi00

Like a real baby... or....  :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> You'll have to post some pics of you showing! (And if you are breeding; pics of the kids too)


Of course!   I have a couple threads of pictures from fairs this summer. Two of the Nigerian does are bred, and the Boers will be bred in January when they are 1 year old


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Scottyhorse said:


> Of course!   I have a couple threads of pictures from fairs this summer. Two of the Nigerian does are bred, and the Boers will be bred in January when they are 1 year old


Awesome... I can't wait!! I'll be posting pictures next spring of my weird alpine x boer crosses!!   (half floppy half straight ears) 

I wanted to do an "experiment" (of sorts) on hybrid vigor (heterosis)! Otherwise I would not be crossing floppy ears to straight ears!


----------



## NubianFan

Emzi00 said:


> Like a real baby... or....  :lol:


 He is a tiny little wire haired terrior he is smaller than a cat and he loves 'babies" which is any kind of toy we get him. It can be a bone, or a stuffed animal, or a ball, but to him they are all "babies"


----------



## NubianFan

Today I got him a Christmas stocking filled with "babies" It had a squeaky dog that was vinyl coated and a squeaky giraffe stuffie, a rubber dog headed bone, a ball and a vinyl coated padded ball. I gave him the giraffe and he went nuts with his new baby. Plan is to give him a new one each time he gets one destroyed. LOL


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Awesome... I can't wait!! I'll be posting pictures next spring of my weird alpine x boer crosses!!   (half floppy half straight ears)
> 
> I wanted to do an "experiment" (of sorts) on hybrid vigor (heterosis)! Otherwise I would not be crossing floppy ears to straight ears!


Aww, airplane ears are cute  I can't wait either!!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Scottyhorse said:


> Aww, airplane ears are cute  I can't wait either!!


Na!!! IMO those ears are not cute, but I'll give you some pics though (come spring)!

I've been keeping a chart with the ADGs of my FB boers to compare them to the cross! We'll see!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Scottyhorse said:


> Aww, airplane ears are cute  I can't wait either!!


FB boers when they run is another story though!


----------



## goathiker

My Boer/Saanen didn't have airplane ears at all. They were really neat looking.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> FB boers when they run is another story though!


Now that is true...  My % has the cutest ears when she runs  :lovey:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

goathiker said:


> My Boer/Saanen didn't have airplane ears at all. They were really neat looking.


Now that is tolerable! I'm praying they will throw that instead.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Wow... Weird... My avatar makes me look like I have an amputated thumb!  (I don't btw)


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Wow... Weird... My avatar makes me look like I have an amputated thumb!  (I don't btw)


:ROFL: What's wrong with a missing thumb?  

Mine makes me look like I'm 12 or something. LOL


----------



## NubianFan

One more paper bites the dust woooohoooo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NubianFan

I shall reward myself with a brownie...


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Scottyhorse said:


> :ROFL: What's wrong with a missing thumb?
> 
> Mine makes me look like I'm 12 or something. LOL


Nothing... I know quite a few people who have an amputated apendage... It is just that it is portraying something that I don't have that's all.


----------



## goathiker

Hey Leslie, you want me to put a snake in TDG's sleeping bag at rondy for you?


----------



## NubianFan

goathiker said:


> Hey Leslie, you want me to put a snake in TDG's sleeping bag at rondy for you?


LOL kinda just cuz it would be hilarious. I ain't got nothing against him though. He is a pretty good guy. Just make it some kind of harmless snake, a green snake, or a garter snake or something. LOL


----------



## NubianFan

So I am assuming that Rondy is Rondevous? Is it like a real old time Rondevous or is it just for people who use the pack goats or what is it?


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, it's the Rendezvous for North American Pack Goat Association. Then there are a few campouts with the smaller clubs as well.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Nothing... I know quite a few people who have an amputated apendage... It is just that it is portraying something that I don't have that's all.


I know. I'm just kiddin' with ya


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Yeah, it's the Rendezvous for North American Pack Goat Association. Then there are a few campouts with the smaller clubs as well.


That sounds fun  And yes, put a snake in Dave's sleeping bag! :ROFL:


----------



## goathiker

Or maybe a jarful of grasshoppers...Hmmm


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Or maybe a jarful of grasshoppers...Hmmm


:ROFL: Yes!!!


----------



## NubianFan

goathiker said:


> Yeah, it's the Rendezvous for North American Pack Goat Association. Then there are a few campouts with the smaller clubs as well.


 That sounds like fun, there is a Rendezvous here that is supposed to be as close as they can get to the old rendezvous's . They have ax throwing contests, and people dressed in buckskins, they have native American craft's for sale, and I miss it every year because I always forget about it until it is too late :hammer:


----------



## NubianFan

goathiker said:


> Or maybe a jarful of grasshoppers...Hmmm


 Why not both? put the grasshoppers in his pack and the snake in his sleeping bag...


----------



## Scottyhorse

At my old school, everyone in the 5th grade could go to a camp. Of course, girls were in one 'cabin', boys in the other. Everyday there was an award for the cleanest cabin, so we would always try to trash the others' cabin. Well one night the girls went out into the woods, and got a 5 gallon bucket full of deer crap, dirt, pine needles, and this GIANT toad. We threw in there and the toad tracked all the crap around there cabin :ROFL: We also moved all their beds out in the rain. They made a giant fort out of ours!


----------



## goathiker

I'm gonna need Sidney to come help. I'm not sure where it's at this year. Have to go look. Should be back in Washington really soon.


----------



## NubianFan

I am so bad,.... I had two brownies today and dinner tonight is pizza for me and chicken fried rice for my daughter because she hates pizza, but I just had to have a pizza so I got one of those take and bake ones from Wal-Mart today.


----------



## goathiker

That sounds like a blast. The camps I went to were pretty boring and had no boys.


----------



## NubianFan

goathiker said:


> I'm gonna need Sidney to come help. I'm not sure where it's at this year. Have to go look. Should be back in Washington really soon.


Wish I could come help that would be awesome. LOL


----------



## goathiker

It's okay to splurge once in a while.


----------



## goathiker

NubianFan said:


> Wish I could come help that would be awesome. LOL


Oh, that would be fun. We need livelier people at these things. The hobby is kind of dying out.


----------



## Emzi00

I want to come too! :lol: Sounds like fun


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Scottyhorse said:


> I know. I'm just kiddin' with ya


About your thumb too? (Sorry for some reason today I have a hard time with humor) 

Ooooffff... I am stuffed now! I had cheeseburger pasta for supper!! Yum!! 

Leslie, Pizza?!?! Who doesn't like pizza?!?!


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> I'm gonna need Sidney to come help. I'm not sure where it's at this year. Have to go look. Should be back in Washington really soon.


LOL! I would love to go to something like that. Sounds like it's fun


----------



## goathiker

There's some good people. We usually have a bigfoot hunter for a speaker.


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Oh, that would be fun. We need livelier people at these things. The hobby is kind of dying out.


Well, let me know where it's at!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> About your thumb too? (Sorry for some reason today I have a hard time with humor)
> 
> Ooooffff... I am stuffed now! I had cheeseburger pasta for supper!! Yum!!
> 
> Leslie, Pizza?!?! Who doesn't like pizza?!?!


LOL!

Mmmm, that sounds yummy! :yum:

I can't have Pizza....


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> That sounds like a blast. The camps I went to were pretty boring and had no boys.


It was a blast!


----------



## NubianFan

goathiker said:


> There's some good people. We usually have a bigfoot hunter for a speaker.


 That would be really cool. Get you all paranoid right before crawling into the sleeping bag!!


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Burrr! That's too cold for me! My body would find a way to freeze even in that temp, I'm always cold. 110° outside and I still wear sweaters and hoodies.


 how do you do that?! I get cold easily, but not that easily!! 

Sorry guys, I couldn't stay earlier.  Still catching up, hang on a few...


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Too much sweets makes me sick  Next time I'll make it not plain, and to make you happy, you'll get a picture


It sorta sounded like you meant shed get a picture of you being sick form it....:ROFL: :laugh:


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, couple years age we had a big thunder storm. We found out who bothered to seal the seams in their tents real quick 

It should be Idaho next year and then back to WA the next, Sidney. If I'm going , I'll be sure to let you know.


----------



## NubianFan

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> About your thumb too? (Sorry for some reason today I have a hard time with humor)
> 
> Ooooffff... I am stuffed now! I had cheeseburger pasta for supper!! Yum!!
> 
> Leslie, Pizza?!?! Who doesn't like pizza?!?!


My daughter absolutely hates pizza she won't eat any kind of pizza. My best friends son grew up hating pizza too, (he is in 2nd year of college now) he just hated the red sauce though, he will eat white sauce pizza, or pesto sauce pizza, or any of the weird specialty pizzas that don't have red sauce. My daughter won't eat any of it she says she all out hates it... 
The funny thing is up until she was about 8 she LOVED it....


----------



## Scottyhorse

Texaslass said:


> how do you do that?! I get cold easily, but not that easily!!
> 
> Sorry guys, I couldn't stay earlier.  Still catching up, hang on a few...


I'm always cold too... In the summer when it's super hot I can wear boots, jeans, and a long sleeve t-shirt!


----------



## Texaslass

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Wow... Weird... My avatar makes me look like I have an amputated thumb!  (I don't btw)


:laugh: I didn't notice till you said it!


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Yeah, couple years age we had a big thunder storm. We found out who bothered to seal the seams in their tents real quick
> 
> It should be Idaho next year and then back to WA the next, Sidney. If I'm going , I'll be sure to let you know.


LOL! Yeah, please do! Depending on where in Oregon/WA/ID it is, I could get there, we're in a good spot here  I think it would be fun to train one of the Boers to pack


----------



## goathiker

texaslass said:


> it sorta sounded like you meant shed get a picture of you being sick form it....:rofl: :laugh:


 :rofl:


----------



## NubianFan

Do you know I have never camped in a tent in my life. I have always lived in the woods so we never really went camping and the couple times I can remember us going we went in a camper.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

NubianFan said:


> Do you know I have never camped in a tent in my life. I have always lived in the woods so we never really went camping and the couple times I can remember us going we went in a camper.


I've camped in a tent when it was about 30 degrees F out! Haha!!!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> I've camped in a tent when it was about 30 degrees F out! Haha!!!


We've done the same, and I think it's too cold!


----------



## NubianFan

it has been gray and dreary here all day, but you know what I don't care because I have my papers done and homework in general done til Monday so I actually get this evening and Sunday off homework and regular work yippppeeee!!! I am going to watch some mysteries tonight and tomorrow if the breeder gives the go ahead bring Dru over to them to meet her fella.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Scottyhorse said:


> We've done the same, and I think it's too cold!


It is a little chilly! LOL


----------



## goathiker

Oh, you're missing out. We cheat and bring a big air mattress anymore. I like campfire cooking though. Love the taste of clean smoke.


----------



## NubianFan

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> I've camped in a tent when it was about 30 degrees F out! Haha!!!


I had rather camp at that temp than at 100 at night...


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Have you ever noticed that we all get a little weird as we get closer to midnight! LOL (I know it is only 5:34 here, but I am really tired today (I even got to sleep in today)) Oy... Teenage years! LOL


----------



## NubianFan

Now we cook out doors a lot, I have a fire pit that dad and my daughter built for me in the back and I have a big grill and then we built a fire pit at the pond so we can cook down there while fishing or hanging out down there.


----------



## goathiker

Hope it works out for Dru.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> It is a little chilly! LOL


Yes it is! LOL


----------



## Texaslass

Somebody was bored today!!  116 likes, Emma! That's a new record.  Did you actually read all that, or did you just go along and like it??


----------



## Texaslass

Chocolate. :yum:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Is anyone else as excited for Catching Fire as I am???????????? Fangirling over here!


----------



## Texaslass

Scottyhorse said:


> Is anyone else as excited for Catching Fire as I am???????????? Fangirling over here!


Is that the next hunger games movie? Naw, I'm not a fan.  I DO like Katniss, just don't like anything else about the first one, really. Peeta is okay, I guess.

I have to go do stuff.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

I've never seen the hunger games.


----------



## Scottyhorse

You guys suck  Just kidding  I LOVE The Hunger Games!


----------



## NubianFan

its a go!! Taking her there after church tomorrow!


----------



## NubianFan

it seems like a sad premise


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> Somebody was bored today!!  116 likes, Emma! That's a new record.  Did you actually read all that, or did you just go along and like it??


:laugh: I was getting you back for the one time   I read a lot of it, very informative... I only liked every post you made on those two threads


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> You guys suck  Just kidding  I LOVE The Hunger Games!


I read all the books before they got popular, I really like them, read them all like four times... the movie wasn't too bad, waiting very impatiently for Catching Fire...


----------



## Scottyhorse

I am going to go outside for a bit, talk to you all later!  :wave:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

See ya' Sydney!


----------



## NubianFan

so three pieces of pizza and a diet dr thunder later...


----------



## NubianFan

Bye Sydney


----------



## NubianFan

Jill what is that kind of turkey that is something reds... Is it Bourbon Reds? Or am I crazy...


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

NubianFan said:


> Jill what is that kind of turkey that is something reds... Is it Bourbon Reds? Or am I crazy...


No you're not crazy... I think it is Bourbon Reds too.  IDK maybe we are both crazy!


----------



## ksalvagno

Yes, bourbon reds.


----------



## NubianFan

I want some, I think they are cool but can't remember their name for sure.

on another note, I just accidentally hit myself in the eye, causing myself to see "stars" or little silver blips swimming in front of that eye. It has stopped now... Thankfully.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm home!  and wiped out! Blah!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Hi Skyla! How was your trip? :wave:


----------



## NubianFan

woohoo how smelly was cowboy?


----------



## Emzi00

How's Logan?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Very tiring! Lol!

He wasn't too bad after you got used to it lol! We both got a headache from it lol!

He is pretty well settled in now.. Munching hay with my other boys


----------



## NubianFan

I forgot to tell y'all. I got the head nod of approval and the eye from a hottie in Wal-Mart today. I was so shocked that he paid me any mind that I was too dumbstruck to do or say anything in return. Man, was he ever fine, but I still prefer my crush...


----------



## NubianFan

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> He wasn't too bad after you got used to it lol! We both got a headache from it lol!


I don't see how he can not be too bad but yet you both get a headache from it, LOL that just doesn't figure...


----------



## ksalvagno

Cool!


----------



## NubianFan

I am still trying to figure out what the attraction was, maybe it was my shiny shirt.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Alright I'm back. 

I have a question. Is it possible for goats to get seasonal depression like humans? one of my does gets pretty depressed once fall starts. When it gets cold, and not so sunny. She has less energy and calls out all the time, like her kid is missing, even though he is right next to her. Once spring rolls around, and it's sunny and nice, she is the happiest a goat can be! She did this last year, too. (Got her last summer)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> How's Logan?


She's good  and really, really nice!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> I don't see how he can not be too bad but yet you both get a headache from it, LOL that just doesn't figure...


LOL!! Well... I had my headache before, on the way down... It just got worse after... I don't mind the smell of buck so I really don't know.. Lol!


----------



## NubianFan

I am going to post a craigslist ad, it is for two horses, I want you guys to look at the picture of the pregnant quarter horse, she is the bay.
http://kenai.craigslist.org/grd/4181290385.html


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> I am going to post a craigslist ad, it is for two horses, I want you guys to look at the picture of the pregnant quarter horse, she is the bay. http://kenai.craigslist.org/grd/4181290385.html


Oh my! Look at that belly! Lol!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Finally, here are some pics of the girls. They're still on my porch  Hopefully these pics come out normal size!

Ebony is the big fat one on the far left, Hyacinth is the one with the spot on her back and looking at me, and Alice is barely in the pic








Hyacinth, laying down next to me








Alice and Ebony (Alice is in the back)








Alice


----------



## NubianFan

She is a beautiful mare but good gracious I think she is going to have an elephant...


----------



## Emzi00

That mare is quite big


----------



## Emzi00

Still on your porch?!?!!!! :slapfloor:
They're huge!


----------



## NubianFan

Although Lacie, those girls of yours aren't too small themselves they gotta at least be having hippos themselves....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yep, I leave the front door open, but leave the screen door closed so they can see in the house and see what we're all doing, and so I can talk to them :lol: Hyacinth is such a love bug, so cuddly  She keeps trying to run in the house when I open the door though  :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Scottyhorse said:


> Alright I'm back.
> 
> I have a question. Is it possible for goats to get seasonal depression like humans? one of my does gets pretty depressed once fall starts. When it gets cold, and not so sunny. She has less energy and calls out all the time, like her kid is missing, even though he is right next to her. Once spring rolls around, and it's sunny and nice, she is the happiest a goat can be! She did this last year, too. (Got her last summer)


Yes, it's very possible. You could start giving her 400mgs. of vitamin D daily. I have a florescent daylight bulb over my girls stall for wintertime. Plus they get their vitamin Ds.


----------



## Emzi00

Any puppies yet?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> Although Lacie, those girls of yours aren't too small themselves they gotta at least be having hippos themselves....


I know, the pics don't even do them justice, they are WAY bigger in person, about the size of a small pony!  Can't wait to see their babies!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

No puppies yet... she's gonna drag this out  They gotta come out sooner or later though!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Hi guys! Went bowling with my soccer team, it was awesome!


----------



## NubianFan

Can you Disbud sheep?


----------



## Emzi00

We'll need pictures when she does have them


----------



## NubianFan

Hey Sarah


----------



## NubianFan

Ok guys I am going to take a scalding hot bath and then watch Miss Phyrne Fisher solve some murders and make some men blush...


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Alright guys... I have a lot of deer to cut up and after that I am going to bed. I just wanted to say goodnight in advance. Also, you probably shouldn't take anything I said today seriously because I am VERY, VERY, VERY, VERY, VVVVEEEERRRRYYYY tired! VERY TIRED!

Have a good rest of the night guys! :wave: :ZZZ:

Patrick


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Patrick


----------



## Emzi00

I kind of really want a buck out of Iron Rod RDK Sunami.... or Cherry Glen Galaxy Passover 3*M.... I need more money :drool:


----------



## Emzi00

Night Patrick :wave:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm headed to bed too.. Who knew driving 11hrs could be so tiresome!


----------



## Emzi00

But it's not even nine! :tears:


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Skyla


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No but my head is KILLING me and I'm totally wiped out! I'll post some pics of the Stanky boy tomorrow


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Night Jill  :wave:


----------



## goathiker

Great, can't wait to see Cowboy


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

He's a handsome feller


----------



## NubianFan

Night Skyla, hey guys I will be around and check in occasionally I am sure because I can't stay focused on any one thing long, but I am going to go watch some stuff on Netflix so if I am absent I am not being rude I am just engrossed in some movie.


----------



## Emzi00

Some people :hair:


----------



## goathiker

What's up Emma?


----------



## Emzi00

I have this one "friend" that has goats.. she doesn't take care of them well.. at all. Makes me sad. She came to me like a month ago saying her one goat was going to die, so I told her what I thought might help, she called me that night basically saying that I know nothing, the goat was better according to her. Well, it died, neither her mom nor her know why. Well, this goat was ridiculously stunted, they said that it couldn't walk, well no crap if you never take care of it's hooves it's going to be hard on um, and when they're in mud year round that doesn't help :hair: 

Then my brother decided to act like he does, puts me in a mood. Blech.


----------



## goathiker

Wow, that sucks. I hate it when people have animals and won't even try to take care of them...Some people there's just no excuse for. Maybe your brother will move out before too much longer and leave you in peace.


----------



## Emzi00

I hate it, they don't take care of any of their animals. 
Well, I'm leaving here after I graduate, so I'll be leaving him.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Sorry Emma. 

Man is it windy! Yikes I'm kinda nervous... I can't sleep because our house isn't sided on one part because of the addition so the Tyvek is flapping in the wind. Talk about annoying...

Night... Maybe


----------



## goathiker

My neighbor who, thank goodness has moved. Had a herd of about 8 goats. The place they were on is gorgeous with 20 acres of mixed pasture, young timber, and riverbank brush. The other 5 acres is so grow up with roses, dogwood, and blackberries that you can't even walk through it. 

Somehow their animals were always skin and bones, their LGDs' had raw hotspots, their animals bawled constantly. They never did get a kid crop off of them and they were the tiniest Alpines I ever saw. How they managed to half starve them in goat paradise really takes talent...


----------



## Emzi00

Hey Lacie, are plain brownies bad?


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Sarah, maybe some music would help cover the noise.


----------



## Emzi00

Oh wow Jill


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Hey Lacie, are plain brownies bad?


Yes, they're only good when they are super moist, with gooey fudge or caramel! :yum:


----------



## goathiker

mmm, pudding brownies with cherry chips. 

I'd better get my omelet finished, I'm starving.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oooh! Chocolate pudding brownies! :drool: :yum:


----------



## Emzi00

I need to eat something.. I barely ate at all today, be back in a bit


----------



## Emzi00

Where the heck is the other 8' round pan???!!!! Not like I could borrow one from the neighbor at this time of day... maybe I'll have to settle for a rectangular cake :hair: I'm spazzing out because I can't find it!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Good luck with the cake 

Btw, no deal on that trade, you'd make a small fortune, and I'd get fat  :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

I'll just use the same pan twice.. it'll take twice as long... Oh well, I'm hungry. Anyone have a good frosting recipe?

Lacie, I'll settle for Moon


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Yes, it's very possible. You could start giving her 400mgs. of vitamin D daily. I have a florescent daylight bulb over my girls stall for wintertime. Plus they get their vitamin Ds.


Ok. And how do you give them the pills?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

onder: That is almost tempting, as you know all to well that I don't like her face! :lol:

Well, I know this is bad, but when I make frosting and such....I don't use measured amounts, I just dump this and that in the bowl until I have the amount I want and it tastes good! :slapfloor:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Scottyhorse said:


> Ok. And how do you give them the pills?


A lot of them will just eat them out of your hand, if not, you can force them to eat them, or grind them up and mix it in their grain.


----------



## goathiker

Scottyhorse said:


> how do you give them the pills?


I just squeeze the oil out on their grain treat.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Or do that^^ lol


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> onder: That is almost tempting, as you know all to well that I don't like her face! :lol:
> 
> Well, I know this is bad, but when I make frosting and such....I don't use measured amounts, I just dump this and that in the bowl until I have the amount I want and it tastes good! :slapfloor:


Sounds like my way of doing things  What would you use to make frosting, like for the ingredients?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So, if I did have to feed 1,000 goats every year, the cost for feed alone is $1,460,800 per year!  Yeah, I'll just stick to what I've got for now! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Sounds like my way of doing things  What would you use to make frosting, like for the ingredients?


I normally make cream cheese frosting.
Cream cheese
Powdered sugar
Butter
Vanilla (small amount)
Teeny bit of milk or cream

Mix at 100% random amounts, eyeball it, taste it every now and then. When it's good, your done! Viola!  it's also good if you mix a lil bit of cool whip in it :yum:


----------



## Emzi00

Let's see if I have that stuff...


----------



## Emzi00

Can't find any powdered sugar, substitute it with something?


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> I just squeeze the oil out on their grain treat.


Thanks. I'll do that and see if she improves after a few weeks. Makes me really sad to see her like that


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ok, well here would be the start of the amounts, I normal triple it because I bake more than one cake at the holidays.
So, to be nice, here you go.

3oz Cream Cheese
6TBS Butter
1 3/4 cups powered sugar
1tsp vanilla
1-2tbsp milk or cream

After that point is when I add random amounts. Beat the cream cheese and butter together first, then add the powdered sugar, then the milk and vanilla. Beat it on low only, if you beat it on high it's going to get a lot of air bubbles in it, and be gross. If it's too thin add some more sugar and cream cheese.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Can't find any powdered sugar, substitute it with something?


Do you have anything that says Confectioners sugar? It's the same thing.


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Do you have anything that says Confectioners sugar? It's the same thing.


Nope, I don't..


----------



## Emzi00

I'm going nuts trying to find this stuff! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Any Icing sugar?

If not, you can grind or run through the blender...
1 cup of regular sugar
1tbs cornstarch

Or wait until morning to get the sugar. You have to wait for the cake to cool to frost it anyway


----------



## Emzi00

I think I'll wait till morning, mom was going to run to town anyways.. 
I hope this turns out well


----------



## NubianFan

Okay I wish Karen was on right now, it is now 72 degrees in my house, I don't not have on any air conditioning or any heat, I have not had any heat or air on all day. I don't even have the fan running right now. So basically it can't be much different temp insidce than it is outside and here is is 10 pm nov the 16th.... After being so blooming cold here just two days ago. That is Arkansas weather for ya....


----------



## Emzi00

Well, so much for that. The cake like fell apart. :sigh: I'll just eat the batter  Thanks for the help though Lacie


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yep, waiting would be best.

A tip on keeping the cake moist, when you stick a toothpick in the center, right when it starts to come up clean (the first time the toothpick comes out clean, it's ok if there is still a tiny bit of gooey batter on it, but not a lot) take it out immediately and cover it with tin foil. Leave it sit covered until it's cooled.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

How did it fall apart?


----------



## ksalvagno

NubianFan said:


> Okay I wish Karen was on right now, it is now 72 degrees in my house, I don't not have on any air conditioning or any heat, I have not had any heat or air on all day. I don't even have the fan running right now. So basically it can't be much different temp insidce than it is outside and here is is 10 pm nov the 16th.... After being so blooming cold here just two days ago. That is Arkansas weather for ya....


Show off! We were in the 50's today and thought that was warm. We have a cold front coming through tomorrow with possible severe storms. Then in the 40's next week.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It's cold here again too... and windy  bleh, hate this time of year's coldness.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I got to wear a super attractive jumpsuit today outside cleaning up


----------



## Emzi00

Like this. Blech.


----------



## ksalvagno

Nothing A LOT of icing couldn't hide 

I don't mind cold if it is a dry windless cold. But very windy and damp cold is terrible.


----------



## NubianFan

aww that's just a flesh wound Emma, still edible!! 

It is supposed to be 83 here tomorrow then we are supposed to have severe storms

Sydney what kind of jumpsuit? carhart coveralls or some sort of job where the sleeves tie together behind your back?


----------



## NubianFan

ksalvagno said:


> Nothing A LOT of icing couldn't hide


 shoot just eat it and hide the evidence and you won't even need icing...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Scape the rest off the bottom try to get it in one piece. When you get frosting, "glue" that part back on, then like Karen said, a lot of icing to cover it! 
Just a flesh wound


----------



## Scottyhorse

NubianFan said:


> Sydney what kind of jumpsuit? carhart coveralls or some sort of job where the sleeves tie together behind your back?


:lol:

They're like some huge insulated carhart things.


----------



## Emzi00

I was trying to make it all fancy and pretty for Lacie, oh well. I need to get the rest out of the pan.


----------



## ksalvagno

Sounds like a nice day for you Leslie.

I'm hoping to get leaves blown into our wooded area before the rain tomorrow. We bought a new leaf blower. Way way way too many leaves to rake. May as well have them compost in the wooded area.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh, next baking go round, do like me, coat with a THICK layer of butter, then pour the batter in and bake it!  My cakes never stick anymore, just coat the pan with softened butter, not melted butter.


----------



## Emzi00

I got it out in one piece


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Woohoo!


----------



## NubianFan

Have y'all ever read the story about the two policemen who are at a woman's house investigating her husbands murder and the whole time they are just drooling because they can smell the leg of lamb she is cooking. He was killed with a blow to the head by a blunt object but they can't find the murder weapon, finally the woman says the lamb is done and offers them some since they are having to be there and her husband is gone and can't enjoy it. so these two policemen dig into this leg of lamb never knowing they are eating the murder weapon....


----------



## NubianFan

Karen I just hope it doesn't cause tornadoes, I can handle the severe thunderstorms but not the tornadoes


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Nope, never heard that one Leslie, but that reminds me, I have a few good stories, but one of them has the A word, but it's used as the other word for donkey. I can PM it to those interested in it  in the morning though because I still don't have power to my bedroom :hair:


----------



## Emzi00

I'm interested in it Lacie


----------



## NubianFan

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Nope, never heard that one Leslie, but that reminds me, I have a few good stories, but one of them has the A word, but it's used as the other word for donkey. I can PM it to those interested in it  in the morning though because I still don't have power to my bedroom :hair:


 That's probably because you sleep in your jeans. The power outlets were probably so confused they just exploded...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Alright, I have a few of them, you have to have a warped sense of humor for them though  I'll send it in the morning.

I'm going for the night, see ya! :wave:


----------



## NubianFan

I am actually less tired now that I was at like 7:30 tonight... That is just weird. I forgot to take my thyroid meds today though, I just realized...


----------



## NubianFan

Night Lacie


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> That's probably because you sleep in your jeans. The power outlets were probably so confused they just exploded...


:lol: No, some genius, who's name will not be said.... thought it would be an awesome idea to plug the heater in, in the other room, but both rooms run off the same breaker....and it blew and needs replaced.


----------



## ksalvagno

NubianFan said:


> Karen I just hope it doesn't cause tornadoes, I can handle the severe thunderstorms but not the tornadoes


They did say slight chance of tornado but we don't see too many in Ohio and there have been few big ones.

I just hope we get most of the day still nice to get some work done. Supposed to hit early evening.


----------



## Emzi00

Night Lacie, I'll let you know how the cake turns out


----------



## NubianFan

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :lol: No, some genius, who's name will not be said.... thought it would be an awesome idea to plug the heater in, in the other room, but both rooms run off the same breaker....and it blew and needs replaced.


 My hat's off to the genius LOL


----------



## NubianFan

ksalvagno said:


> They did say slight chance of tornado but we don't see too many in Ohio and there have been few big ones.
> 
> I just hope we get most of the day still nice to get some work done. Supposed to hit early evening.


 I just hope we have a little sun here tomorrow the last two days have been gray and dreary as all get out...


----------



## ksalvagno

I think I'm finally tired and heading to bed. I'm hoping to do a lot of leaf relocation tomorrow.

Good night all!


----------



## NubianFan

Night Karen good luck with operation leaf relocation.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Night everyone who's going to bed!


----------



## Emzi00

Night Karen :wave:

I'll be on until my cake gets out of the oven, then I'm off to bed


----------



## NubianFan

I should probably get off here and get around and get ready for bed myself.


----------



## Emzi00

Night Leslie :wave:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Night ladies, we're gunna watch a movie. :wave:


----------



## goathiker

G'Night everyone that's going.


----------



## emilieanne

Well guys, sophya got first in her class & went back for grand drive. Cricket got second in her class, but had lost to an oberhasli. I'm very proud of my girls.  
















Those are pics of me and sophya.


----------



## Texaslass

goathiker said:


> Yes, it's very possible. You could start giving her 400mgs. of vitamin D daily. I have a florescent daylight bulb over my girls stall for wintertime. Plus they get their vitamin Ds.


Happens to me too, even in the summer.  It's so [email protected]%$ hot, you don't get outside as much as you ought to here.


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I'm headed to bed too.. Who knew driving 11hrs could be so tiresome!


I knew it!!! :lol: I HATE driving! lol


----------



## Texaslass

Emma, my cakes always turn out like that.  I just scrape it out in one piece and stick it on whatever came out. You can't ever tell the difference. 
I hate rectangular cakes, I always use the round pans.


----------



## Texaslass

That's exciting, Emmilie! :clap:

Who's the girl with the razor-sharp cheekbones behind you? She looks as though she thinks she is queen of something.  :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> I knew it!!! :lol: I HATE driving! lol


LOL!! I didn't even drive lol! I just say in the car trying not to fall asleep! :laugh:

Morning all  :wave:


----------



## Emzi00

And my mom broke the other one in half trying to get it out last night, even though I told her "leave it alone until morning"  
I just keep telling her lots of frosting, lots and lots of frosting :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's stinky  

LOL! Nothing that can't fix


----------



## NubianFan

OMGosh what a night, it poured rain here all night and was so blooming HOT. I was too stubborn to turn on the air in nov so I laid there sweating and miserable and unable to sleep. I finally got up and took a cold shower only to be scared by this horrendous booming, banging, LOUD thunder.... I barely slept. I feel groggy. It is gray, dreary and rain sodden outside. Bleh....
Dru goes to meet her fella at 2 so I don't know how I am going to pass the time til then, I thinks once my daughter wakes up I am getting out of here and headed toward the beautiful florescent lights of town...


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> LOL!! I didn't even drive lol! I just say in the car trying not to fall asleep! :laugh:
> 
> Morning all  :wave:


I meant I hate being in the car when we're going somewhere.  I've barely ever driven anything.


----------



## NubianFan

Well just got fininshed trimming Dru's and and Daff's hooves... Daff can do a head stand I found out. :ROFL:


----------



## NubianFan

Well poo... It is a no go on taking Dru to the breeders today. Someone else has a doe there they were supposed to pick up and they have not picked her up, she is occupying the pen that Dru needs.... Shoot...


----------



## Emzi00

That stinks Leslie


----------



## Emzi00

Woot! Woot! Got approval from Lacie on my cake! :wahoo: :dance:   :balloons:


----------



## NubianFan

yeah it is a little bit of a let down, but I am sure they will pick her up soon and it will be Dru's turn.


----------



## NubianFan

LOL where is the cake?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So what frosting did you make? And kudos for not eating it halfway through making it! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Here it is


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> So what frosting did you make? And kudos for not eating it halfway through making it! :lol:


:laugh: I cheated, had mom pick up frosting from the store  :lol: 
I don't think I could've eaten it! I had to have a good finish product for you to see!


----------



## NubianFan

Yay for cake!! good Job! Now I will be there in about a day and half....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Store bought frosting is nothing compared to homemade 

Looks good anyways, is it tasty? :yum:


----------



## NubianFan

I see sunshine!!! sunshine, sunshine!!!!:sun::sun::shades::leap:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:leap: :wahoo: :stars: Yay!! Awesome Leslie! It's really cold here, I wish the sun would come out more and warm everything up!


----------



## NubianFan

Well since I don't get to take Dru to the breeders today I think I am going to drive into the big city and do something fun.... eat somewhere nice and go to Michael's craft store and look at stuff and maybe go look at petco or something. Just something different anyway, may even watch a dollar movie at the tandy.


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Store bought frosting is nothing compared to homemade
> 
> Looks good anyways, is it tasty? :yum:


I know 

I haven't had any yet, I'll let you know later


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Guys I'm really nervous. I can do storms, but there's already a tornado watch out and we're at a high risk for really severe weather. They say tornadoes are not unlikely. I'm so nervous!! And I'm worried about the goats! Ahh


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Hey guys! :wave: (I am still really tired)  :ZZZ:


----------



## ksalvagno

littlegoatgirl said:


> Guys I'm really nervous. I can do storms, but there's already a tornado watch out and we're at a high risk for really severe weather. They say tornadoes are not unlikely. I'm so nervous!! And I'm worried about the goats! Ahh


I wonder if your storms are headed my way. They are predicting severe storms with slight chance of tornado this evening.

Operation leaf relocation is a bust for me today. We got a lot of rain overnight and the leaves are very wet. It is supposed to be sunny after today so hopefully midweek they will be dry enough to blow into my wooded area.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Nice cake Emma! :drool: :laugh:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

ksalvagno said:


> I wonder if your storms are headed my way. They are predicting severe storms with slight chance of tornado this evening.
> 
> Operation leaf relocation is a bust for me today. We got a lot of rain overnight and the leaves are very wet. It is supposed to be sunny after today so hopefully midweek they will be dry enough to blow into my wooded area.


Probably. They say our storms and the window for tornadoes is 12-6... So, 10 minutes!  I'm really nervous. The weather people seem more freaked out than normal for severe weather, they say these conditions are perfect for severe storms. This is only the 5th time the country has had a high risk area in November. The last one was like 1970 or something!!! And we're in the high risk area. We are NEVER in the high risk area! The thing I'm worried about the most is the goats though...


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

littlegoatgirl said:


> Probably. They say our storms and the window for tornadoes is 12-6... So, 10 minutes!  I'm really nervous. The weather people seem more freaked out than normal for severe weather, they say these conditions are perfect for severe storms. This is only the 5th time the country has had a high risk area in November. The last one was like 1970 or something!!! And we're in the high risk area. We are NEVER in the high risk area! The thing I'm worried about the most is the goats though...


I am freaked out to!!There are storm headed my way and I hate storms!!!!!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

I like storms! I think it has something to do with the cold air!


----------



## Scottyhorse

I am so frustrated right now!!! :hair:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Why are you frustrated Sydney?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Why are you frustrated Sydney?


Ugh. My doe was due to come into heat on Novemeber 7th, so we take her up to the breeders 1.5 hours away. She is just coming into heat, so we leave her there till Tuesday, the 12th. Pick her up, bring her back home. She has obvious discharge from being bred. Yay! Well today, the 17th, she is in heat. What. The. Heck. She was supposed to come into heat around the 27th of this month, not 10 days after being bred. Ugh.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Also, the breeder is thinking she was bred Friday night.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

:hug: My does do that sometimes. It is sometimes called a 5 day heat, but in your case it's a 10 day heat. LOL  Good luck with your re-breeding...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah, sounds like the '5' day heat time too.. I've had a 7 day heat on one of mine... Just something that happens sometimes... I know it's annoying though


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hope your ok in the storms Sarah.. I hate severe wether warnings too  prayin for ya!


----------



## Scottyhorse

So, she needs to get re-bred?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I would and do...


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Scottyhorse said:


> So, she needs to get re-bred?


Yep... I hate 5 day heats (very disappointing), but they do need to get re-bred. :hug: Sorry... Good luck!!!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Awesome.. I guess I'll call the breeder.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I know it really stinks :sigh:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Time to cut meat... Talk to you later! :wave:

Patrick


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Have fun


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

My storm is over........the pumpkins got tossed out ,well they are scattered all over the field


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Glad your ok! 
Hope your doing well too Sarah!


----------



## awshucksgoatfarmvt

I am still interested in finding mini Nubians in the North East................


----------



## Scottyhorse

After we eat and shower, we're taking Carolina back up to the breeders. Hope 2nd time is the charm!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I have had my eyes/ears open.. Haven't really seen any yet.. Talked to a few people who are also interested in it.. I hope to get a Nubian doe at some point.. I'll let you know when that happens  I could possibly breed for Mini Nubs once


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> After we eat and shower, we're taking Carolina back up to the breeders. Hope 2nd time is the charm!


Hope she settles this time for you!


----------



## Scottyhorse

We are taking Carolina back to the breeders today. Hope 2nd time is the charm!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Oops. Said it didn't go through.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> Oops. Said it didn't go through.


LOL! I hate when it does that to me! >_<


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Well we're still okay here. The storm hasn't hit yet, but it's going to be soon I think. I'm driving to Michigan city. Right into it- yay... To go see my sister... (I'm not driving lol)

I'm worried about the goats... Will they be okay??


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:hug: praying for ya! 
I'm sure everything will be just fine  don't worry and pray  :hug:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Thanks


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Here are some pics of Cowboy


----------



## Emzi00

I bet he smells sooo good...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL! Oh just scrumptious! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

It's storming really bad outside, meh.


----------



## goathiker

Oh he's cute and sooo fuzzy.

I saw you were all going to hit with storms in the Midwest today Emma. Be safe.


----------



## Emzi00

Hey Skyla, Jamie Grace is on right now


----------



## Emzi00

Be safe? I will Jill


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Hey Skyla, Jamie Grace is on right now


Darn! I missed it! Was emailing Logan


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Anyone know how to get soap out of the plastic molds??


----------



## NubianFan

We had a fun day, but boy am I tired...


----------



## Emzi00

The cake was good, the family liked it. Lots of compliments. Dad said it had too much frosting


----------



## Scottyhorse

Well we are back from getting Carolina bred. She was not happy to be there. :lol: The buck only got two good 'hits' and one half hearted one. Carolina was being a grouch and he was scared of her  He was also mad there was three people watching him. LOL. Hopefully she takes. She did do that squatting thing after she was bred each time, so that's promising.


----------



## Emzi00

Just got an email from the breeder, if Billie takes she is due on April 10th! :wahoo:


----------



## NubianFan

Us and our goat breeding or not breeding woes....:crazy::baby::ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Just got an email from the breeder, if Billie takes she is due on April 10th! :wahoo:


Hey thus awesome!! My Ellie will be due the same day if she takes too!!  how cool!


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Hey thus awesome!! My Ellie will be due the same day if she takes too!!  how cool!


Cool! That's awesome! It's too early to start a waiting thread right?  :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Oh crud, I need to study for exams tomorrow... procrastination strikes again... be back later


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Cool! That's awesome! It's too early to start a waiting thread right?  :lol:


ROFL!! I'm trying to hold off at least another month for my girls due in Feb... It's hard though LOL!


----------



## NubianFan

guess what I have apple pie....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Oh crud, I need to study for exams tomorrow... procrastination strikes again... be back later


Yuck 

TTYS


----------



## NubianFan

I spent so much money today it isn't even funny. The good thing is that some of it was on Christmas presents and some was on food so those are good things right?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> guess what I have apple pie....


Oh! You wanna send me some!?!


----------



## NubianFan

Good luck with the exams Emma, ttylon


----------



## NubianFan

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Oh! You wanna send me some!?!


 Yep I am loading a piece into my long range catapult right now, you ready ....BOING..... there it goes.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Yep I am loading a piece into my long range catapult right now, you ready ....BOING..... there it goes.


LOL! Why thank you! What a yummy piece of pie :yum: doesn't look so good after it's little trip though.. :ROFL:


----------



## ksalvagno

NubianFan said:


> I spent so much money today it isn't even funny. The good thing is that some of it was on Christmas presents and some was on food so those are good things right?


Those are things you spend money on anyway so I wouldn't count that.


----------



## NubianFan

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> LOL! Why thank you! What a yummy piece of pie :yum: doesn't look so good after it's little trip though.. :ROFL:


Hey at least my aim was good.


----------



## NubianFan

ksalvagno said:


> Those are things you spend money on anyway so I wouldn't count that.


Thing is I bought a Christmas present for myself too. LOL


----------



## ksalvagno

NubianFan said:


> Thing is I bought a Christmas present for myself too. LOL


I'd actually rather buy my own because then you know for sure that you really like it. I have gotten too many gifts that don't fit or I don't like.


----------



## NubianFan

This was a machine that makes soothing sounds to sleep to, it has 6 sounds, rainfall, summer's night (frogs, peeping and crickets chirping), ocean waves, thunder, a babbling brook, and white noise.


----------



## ksalvagno

It is important to sleep well.


----------



## NubianFan

Well I used to (years and years and years ago) have a ocean sounds cd and I loved listening to that. I can't sleep without fan noise now, but I thought when I go on trips or it is too cold for the fan I can use this. The sound of rainfall is particularly soothing to me.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Hey at least my aim was good.


Very true!  heheh!


----------



## ksalvagno

NubianFan said:


> The sound of rainfall is particularly soothing to me.


Cool. Definitely do what works for you.


----------



## NubianFan

Well I think I am headed for a hot bath...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That sounds nice! It's so cold here


----------



## NubianFan

I shall return before too awful long...


----------



## goathiker

Just move down here, you'll have most of those things annoying you in your backyard all night


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Hey guys. :wave:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey Jill and Patrick  :wave:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Hi Skyla!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Howdy 

So, I made pedigrees for each of my breeding.. ugg.. was that ever annoying! LOL! But what do you guys think?
http://jfdairygoats.weebly.com/2014-kidding-schedule.html


----------



## NubianFan

goathiker said:


> Just move down here, you'll have most of those things annoying you in your backyard all night


I have seriously considered moving to the northwest, especially since my nephew is in Seattle now... I just don't know if anyone in that area would take a therapist with a southern drawl seriously?....


----------



## goathiker

We've got people from everywhere here. The veterinarian in the next county has the entire area calling Boers 'Boas'  He's from Rhode Island.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Howdy
> 
> So, I made pedigrees for each of my breeding.. ugg.. was that ever annoying! LOL! But what do you guys think?
> http://jfdairygoats.weebly.com/2014-kidding-schedule.html


Very nice!  You're only breeding one doe to cowboy?


----------



## NubianFan

It is just that bond of trust is so important in therapy... if someone is sitting there thinking I am a hick, I am not going to get anywhere with them.


----------



## NubianFan

But I like the green and the wet and the mild temps and I would like to get my daughter closer to the coast since she wants to be a marine biologist.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Just got an email from the breeder, if Billie takes she is due on April 10th! :wahoo:


When was she bred??


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Well, we're all safe. It was a heck of a storm though. No official tornadoes in our county, tho some in the counties east and south of us. My friends mom claimed she saw one, and it blew down their whole barn, stripped part of the roof of its shingles, and blew out a window. Their house is like made of sticks though, it's so fragile. And they only store stuff in the barn, no furry friends.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Glad to hear you are safe and sound Sarah!!  :hug:


----------



## goathiker

This is where the Marine Science Center is. She could start taking classes and such now. People here just don't have that mindset that you're talking about. I can't really explain it but, I guess because the people are from everywhere a ship goes.


----------



## goathiker

Wow, that's scary.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok.. so I keep adding more and more Rosasharn's CH Uproar lines to my herd  I'm happy about it cause they MILK and look real nice too  But I was just looking at some stuff related to him and these people have a bit of him and some really nice goats :drool:
http://www.caprineacres.com/sdoes.html


----------



## NubianFan

goathiker said:


> This is where the Marine Science Center is. She could start taking classes and such now. People here just don't have that mindset that you're talking about. I can't really explain it but, I guess because the people are from everywhere a ship goes.


It might be just the place for us then, I certainly haven't completely counted it out. My nephew has been so much happier since he moved to Seattle. He loves everything about it. Of course it doesn't hurt that he has met a girl, but he was in love with the place before he met her. He was telling me all the good things about it, he loves the weather he said, "sure it is rainier, but it is also more mild, no hot or cold extremes like Arkansas"


----------



## NubianFan

I am glad y'all are okay Sarah, we seemed to have missed the storms so far today.


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Ok.. so I keep adding more and more Rosasharn's CH Uproar lines to my herd  I'm happy about it cause they MILK and look real nice too  But I was just looking at some stuff related to him and these people have a bit of him and some really nice goats :drool:
> http://www.caprineacres.com/sdoes.html


I've seen that website before, and I noticed the lines they had and thought of you


----------



## goathiker

Here's this months schedule. There are also several Paleo-Archeologists in the area she could learn a lot from. We also have a large aquarium. http://hmsc.oregonstate.edu/


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> I've seen that website before, and I noticed the lines they had and thought of you


hehe! 
they sure are pretty  Wouldn't mind getting one from them one day


----------



## NubianFan

none of us are extremely talkative tonight, have you ever noticed how that goes in spells


----------



## littlegoatgirl

NubianFan said:


> none of us are extremely talkative tonight, have you ever noticed how that goes in spells


Yep... We're either really talkative or we go through a while where nobody talks...

Thank you to everyone who prayed for me, it must have worked! :hug: I was really scared! Night everyone! :grouphug:


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, it is kind of funny. 'Course tomorrow's Monday (blech).


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Sarah. Glad the storms are over for now...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> Yeah, it is kind of funny. 'Course tomorrow's Monday (blech).


No need to bring such things up Jill! 

Night Sarah :hug: glad y'all are ok!

Sorry.. I was off looking at goats.. CH OMF Swift-Leigh 93 is a BEAUTIFUL doe! :drool!


----------



## NubianFan

Night Sarah


----------



## NubianFan

I am just not very lively. Going to the big city wore me out!
Plus I am working on a project and it keeps sidetracking me....


----------



## NubianFan

Jill at what point during pregnancy do you begin to cut back grain rations? I found out this buck does throw big kids. The thing is he is pretty much my only choice right now... And I do really like this buck, I just don't want Dru to have trouble. She is a big stout doeling. I really think she will be okay.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

I just made my household famous kettle corn! Yum!


----------



## goathiker

I cut back the 3rd month, no grain the 4th month, and start it up slowly over the 5th month. They still get all the alfalfa they will eat during that time. I did find out one year that beet pulp also grows big babies so, that's not a good substitute.


----------



## goathiker

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> I just made my household famous kettle corn! Yum!


Yummy...I'm making ham and steamed jacket potatoes.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Y'all are making me hungry!! I want a nice hot home cooked meal! :drool:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha!! Like my new avatar?! :ROFL:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Haha... Funny avatar Skyla! :lol: :laugh: :ROFL:


----------



## NubianFan

so all the alfalfa pellets and hay they want, what about black oil sun flower seeds? do I ditch them when I ditch the grain?


----------



## NubianFan

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Haha!! Like my new avatar?! :ROFL:


 :ROFL::ROFL::slapfloor::slapfloor:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Haha... Funny avatar Skyla! :lol: :laugh: :ROFL:


I thought it was funny LOL! Not keeping it just wanted to see what y'all thought of it lol! :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

I went to Corky's today and they have the best cheese dip in the free world...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nubianfan said:


> :rofl::rofl::slapfloor::slapfloor:


 haha! :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Or this one! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> I went to Corky's today and they have the best cheese dip in the free world...


Like chip dip stuff??


----------



## NubianFan

or whatever makes your goat do a head stand.... Like Daff did today.... she is such a pistol!!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Or this one! :lol:


:ROFL: I've seen that one before! :ROFL:


----------



## NubianFan

yeah it was similar to what I call rotel dip but just BETTER... yummm they served it with corn chips.


----------



## goathiker

Oh, that's great. 



A bit of BOSS isn't going to make a difference Leslie...and now I want cheese dip, I love cheese, I could spend $1000 in the gourmet cheese section.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha! That's funny Leslie! :lol:

I thought it was cute, I say that to my sister all the time so when I found that pic I had to send it to her lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hehe! Not a goat one but kinda funny LOL!


----------



## NubianFan

goathiker said:


> Oh, that's great.
> 
> A bit of BOSS isn't going to make a difference Leslie...and now I want cheese dip, I love cheese, I could spend $1000 in the gourmet cheese section.


 Sam's club of all places has the best imported irish cheese it is Kerry Gold Ballyshannon cheddar... yummmmm


----------



## NubianFan

LOL silly deer...


----------



## goathiker

That's the best yet


----------



## NubianFan

My daughter wants to try out my sleep sounds machine. It was only $20 that is less than those sounds on a cd would have been. I got one for my mom too, so lets hope she likes it, it will be either her birthday or Christmas gift her b -day is in December too.


----------



## goathiker

My youngest daughter's birthday is Christmas...Poor kid...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol! :ROFL: I thought it was funny, I sent that a bunch of other ones to my dad, he loved 'em! Haha!

It was funny, on our way to get Cowboy we saw like 8-9 dead deer on the side of the highway! And one live one walking around :roll: stupid things! Lol! I told that's where all his deer went LOL!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

One of my sisters birthday is the 20 of dec.. And the other one is Valentines day.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok.. Cause I can't make all these fit as avatars and that gets annoying.. I'm just gonna bombard y'all with random pictures!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

And some more


----------



## NubianFan

BWA HA HA HA HA!!!!!!:ROFL::ROFL::slapfloor:


----------



## NubianFan

Look at the girlfriend of the guy wearing the melon hat!!! LOL she is so embarrassed!!!:ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

And just cause I'm bored...


----------



## goathiker

Oh my, that would make my day too...

Hey, EVERYTHING must eat rabbit


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Look at the girlfriend of the guy wearing the melon hat!!! LOL she is so embarrassed!!!:ROFL:


I know!! HAHAHAH!!! That makes the whole picture! ROFL!! :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> Oh my, that would make my day too... Hey, EVERYTHING must eat rabbit


ROFL! That's gross  it's like chewing on it's leg lol!


----------



## NubianFan

LOL I have that bring me another smurf one on my phone and I still laugh everytime I look at it. LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I love that one! It's so funny!! I have over 600 pictures on my iPod and half or more then half are all stuff like this! ROFL! And the rest are goat pics and quotes and stuff  

And I'm sure you've all realized (if you hadn't before this.) yes, I am a bacon freak!  :drool:


----------



## NubianFan

My daughter is too, she once ate a sundae with hot fudge, caramel and bacon on it....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok.. I guess I'm not that much of a bacon freak lol! I don't know if I could do that.. :lol:

I stole another blanket from the living room  I have three big blankets on me and I'm still cold!! Oye!

Well.. It's 11:25 and I should head to bed... Night all  :wave:


----------



## goathiker

Ewww...


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Skyla


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Night Jill


----------



## Scottyhorse

Skyla I love your avatar!!! Lol!!!


----------



## NubianFan

Night Skyla, Night Jill I am going to herd my bacon freak into the bed.


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Leslie.


----------



## goathiker

Hey Sidney, do you like weird things?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Me and my boyfriend


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Hey Sidney, do you like weird things?


D'uh.


----------



## goathiker

Aww, cute puppy 

Here, check out this lamb...


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Aww, cute puppy
> 
> Here, check out this lamb...


Slepneir (sp) lamb!!! That is so cool!!


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, it's kind of interesting. Have you seen the goat with the 4 foot long udder yet?


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Yeah, it's kind of interesting. Have you seen the goat with the 4 foot long udder yet?


No....


----------



## goathiker

It's just fascinatingly disgusting


----------



## Scottyhorse

What. The. Heck.


----------



## goathiker

scottyhorse said:


> what. The. Heck.


:rofl:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Well thankfully my mom doesn't think I'm crazy after telling her about my experience with that one spirit.


----------



## goathiker

That's good. My kids always saw strange things when they were teenagers. I never thought anything of it really other then to warn them not to get involved with that world.


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> That's good. My kids always saw strange things when they were teenagers. I never thought anything of it really other then to warn them not to get involved with that world.


Good advice.


----------



## goathiker

Well, I'm about done for tonight. I'll talk to you tomorrow Sidney.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Goodnight!


----------



## goathiker

G'Night


----------



## nchen7

Morning!

Skyla, those pictures are hilarious! I love the ones about bacon (I, too, am a bacon lover)


----------



## NubianFan

That goat was very pretty otherwise, I wonder how the poor thing walks with that udder though. Do they make it some kind of udder sling to wear when they aren't milking it? That is just odd that it's udder would even become that large.


----------



## NubianFan

Morning NChen


----------



## nchen7

how was your weekend of school work? did you get through everything you wanted/needed to?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> It's just fascinatingly disgusting Video Link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I can say that poor doe!! For so many reasons lol! My goodness!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nchen7 said:


> Morning! Skyla, those pictures are hilarious! I love the ones about bacon (I, too, am a bacon lover)


Haha  glad you liked them!


----------



## NubianFan

nchen7 said:


> how was your weekend of school work? did you get through everything you wanted/needed to?


yes I got everything done and even had a day off for fun stuff sunday. Back to the grind today though, I have a late class tonight.
This is what I have left to do before I graduate, For class A, One forum discussion (this is basically a paper, just in a different format) One paper, one quiz. For class B, One large final paper (like a 20 page paper), One huge final exam, One final presentation, two quizzes. When I say it like that I can see light at the end of the tunnel I am almost done....


----------



## ksalvagno

Still a lot of work but definitely coming to a close. Just "git er done".


----------



## nchen7

wow! that's a lot of writing you're going to have to do. i'm currently trying to write a small article about why I foster dogs, and it's taking me forever. words are not my friends.....


----------



## NubianFan

I have the week off everything thanksgiving so hoping to get a lot done then. I completely finished up class C this weekend so that is one class down two to go


----------



## nchen7

impressive! light at the end of the tunnel!


----------



## NubianFan

You guys deserve an honorary masters degree for suffering through this with me!:ROFL:


----------



## nchen7

hahaha! thanks! but I doubt i'd be able to put that masters degree to good use!

so I want to gauge my eye out. there's some sort of flower that is sending out pollen everywhere and it's making my eyes SOOOO itchy! argh!!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Snappy is in heat!  I was waiting for this! (The first time I have been excited for her to come into heat LOL!) so her and Cowboy are in a pen together and my doe pen is so peaceful without 'Queen Snap' causing an uproar :roll: I'm praying she settles this time! I didn't get to get to the vet and grab another cc of Cysterellion(sp?) like I was recommend :/ she came in sooner then expected.. But I'm hoping she settles without it..


----------



## nchen7

exciting! hopefully Cowboy can get the deed done!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

He got her twice while I was out with them  so hopefully leaving them together does the trick!


----------



## nchen7

*fingers crossed*


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks


----------



## Scottyhorse

Let's hope!!!

Take a look at the fact on this page.. 
http://didyouknowblog.com/page/28


----------



## nchen7

which fact? I saw 3 come up on the link


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^ same here.. They are pretty interesting though!


----------



## nchen7

yea! I love stuff like that. random facts like these makes you very good at games like trivial pursuit and cranium....


----------



## Scottyhorse

All three


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

The other pages are pretty cool too!


----------



## Scottyhorse

I bought an album off itunes last night, and it hasn't charged me.. Weird.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> I bought an album off itunes last night, and it hasn't charged me.. Weird.


That's nice lol!


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> That's nice lol!


I guess?! :shrug: Saves me $10. Charged me for the two singles, though.

I gotta go... TTYL  :wave:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Still cheaper then the whole album! LOL! 

That is strange though...


----------



## Texaslass

Hey guys/girls!  :wave:
I've been sorta catching up on the app the last day or two, (hence no likes, lol!) But for some reason the app won't let me post unless I attach a picture, and I was too lazy to log in, so I just didn't.


----------



## Texaslass

Log into the forum, that is, not the app.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That is so weird Sarah! You could just post a random goat pic with every post lol!


----------



## Texaslass

LOL! I thought of that! :lol: but I didn't want to go find a bunch of pictures.  It is weird, though. :scratch:

So where is Jill (or Lacie for that matter) when you need her?  I need to ask her some diet questions.


----------



## Texaslass

We're practically out of the organic feed we got a while back, and we don't really want to get it again, as it is expensive, requires a longish trip just to get it, we can't store it properly, and the goats only like parts of it.  Silly things!
Anyway, I was going to ask Jill about just feeding barley and oats, and alfalfa of course. IDK if it's much cheaper, but I just want to weigh my options before we have to buy the icky bagged junk.


----------



## nchen7

figuring this feed thing out is so difficult!


----------



## Texaslass

nchen7 said:


> figuring this feed thing out is so difficult!


No kidding!! :hair: I'm about "fed up" with it by now!  Waay to complicated for my taste! :GAAH:

I keep wishing the goats could just live on %100 alfalfa hay, 24/7, all year round. Would be SO much easier on my brain! :lol:


----------



## nchen7

I know....I keep reading stuff about it, seeing how much they should eat, and I feel like it's almost impossible to figure out unless you're a scientist. and I am NOT a scientist!


----------



## Texaslass

nchen7 said:


> I know....I keep reading stuff about it, seeing how much they should eat, and I feel like it's almost impossible to figure out unless you're a scientist. and I am NOT a scientist!


:slapfloor: ME neither!! :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Well it is two hours earlier where Jill is than where we are Sarah. I think that throws off us always being on here at the same time. 

Sorry to everyone I was talking to earlier... I guess I was exhausted I just fell asleep and just now woke up.


----------



## nchen7

I hope you figure it out. as annoying as it can be for me not to find anything, it's almost a blessing in disguise not to have that many options. haha


----------



## NubianFan

I like my feed mix it works really well for me.


----------



## nchen7

morning nap. I love a morning nap. I had one Saturday. so amazing!


----------



## NubianFan

The crazy thing is I feel like I could go back to sleep and sleep that much longer.... I don't have any homework today believe it or not and class doesn't start til evening so I am tempted to do just that, LOL


----------



## nchen7

i'd do it if I were you. I love being horizontal. I blame my tired adrenals, and being bored at work!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sleep sounds good to me too!

Gtg to work  TTY'allL :wave:


----------



## NubianFan

Well I will be up really late for this late night class tonight anyway. That class doesn't even dismiss til 9:35 blech then with driving and picking up my daughter at my parents it will be after 10 before I will even walk through my door, Usually about 10:15/10:30, then I gotta unwind enough to sleep. So it is kind of like energy storing for use later LOL


----------



## nchen7

I vote you should nap more!


----------



## NubianFan

well in that case it is unanimous, ttyl LOL


----------



## nchen7

happy napping!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm here Sarah, just trying not to die! :mecry: My head feels like exploding, my bones hurt, my skin hurts, my eyes hurt, I can't barely move without feeling like my head will explode, loads of fun 

Anyway, what'd you need?


----------



## nchen7

oh no!!! you have a migraine, Lacie??


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, accompanied by a fever, sore throat, stuffy nose, and general pain everywhere! 
I was an absolute mess last night, I tried to go to bed, but couldn't stop shivering, teeth were chattering, my eyes were running, everything hurt, then I was overheating, it was horrible!


----------



## nchen7

oh no. flu?!?!? I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## emilieanne

Sounds more like you were injected with expired CDT shot (or maybe it was something else). 
Lol
Hope you feel better lacie!!!!!!


----------



## Emzi00

Aww, hope you feel better Lacie :hug:


----------



## NubianFan

I hope you feel better soon Lacie, that is terrible


----------



## NubianFan

I didn't sleep anymore I was all slept out, so I ended up watching a movie instead.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Aw hope you feel better Lacie


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Get well soon Lacie!

Hey guys! :wave:


----------



## MoKa-Farms

Poor Lacie- my best wishes that you get much better soon!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Guys, I had kid dreams last night I want then soooo bad!  :tears:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hope you feel better soon Lacie!

Lol Sarah! It will go by quicker then you think


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

See you guys! I have a Boy Scout meeting tonight! Talk to you later! :wave:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Texaslass said:


> We're practically out of the organic feed we got a while back, and we don't really want to get it again, as it is expensive, requires a longish trip just to get it, we can't store it properly, and the goats only like parts of it.  Silly things!
> Anyway, I was going to ask Jill about just feeding barley and oats, and alfalfa of course. IDK if it's much cheaper, but I just want to weigh my options before we have to buy the icky bagged junk.


A lot of dairy people feed all alfalfa, rolled oats, and beet pulp, only if they need it. If your girls need extra weight, top with sunflower oil or BOSS. It should be fine


----------



## Texaslass

Lol Sarah! :lol:

Super sorry, Lacie! It's nasty being sick, praying you get better really fast. 

Well, I just wanted the DL on feeding just barley and oats instead of grain- how much of each would I need to mix it, umm, where can I get it, is it expensive, and is it a good substitute for grain, etc. 
We don't want to keep buying the organic stuff- the goats only like parts of it , we can't really store it properly, and it's expensive! So I'm looking for alternatives that aren't the regular bagged stuff.
I saw a thread where Jill was telling someone about it, but they didn't get into detail, and I can't remember what it was called. She said instead of buying and feeding more costly BOSS you can just use a little sunflower oil, or peanut oil, grasped oil, or something like that. :doh: 
Anywho, whatever anyone can tell me regarding this will be much appreciated.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'm making cookies


----------



## Texaslass

Thanks Sydney.  Sounds pretty good, I think I'll just see what Lacie and/or Jill have to say, but I think it would be pretty easy to come up with something simple like that. At least I hope so.


----------



## goatlady1314

Is she pregnant?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goatlady1314 said:


> Is she pregnant?


I'm not the best at pooch tests but I'm gonna say no..


----------



## goathiker

Texaslass said:


> Thanks Sydney.  Sounds pretty good, I think I'll just see what Lacie and/or Jill have to say, but I think it would be pretty easy to come up with something simple like that. At least I hope so.


I mix whole oats and rolled barley half and half. For me oats are $10 a bag and barley $14 so it works out to $12 for 50lbs. They do very well on it. If they need fat, I do add a natural oil instead of boss. 
They also get free choice 16% alfalfa pellets and some orchard grass hay but, never enough that they waste any...It's just too expensive.


----------



## Texaslass

goathiker said:


> I mix whole oats and rolled barley half and half. For me oats are $10 a bag and barley $14 so it works out to $12 for 50lbs. They do very well on it. If they need fat, I do add a natural oil instead of boss.
> They also get free choice 16% alfalfa pellets and some orchard grass hay but, never enough that they waste any...It's just too expensive.


Wow, thanks Jill, that sounds so simple!  12 dollars a bag is WAY better than 38 dollars a bag!! I think we're going to be doing this. :thumbup: Whether or not it's organic, cause we just can't keep buying that stuff, too costly.

Wait a minute, I just got a very strong impression that we had this exact conversation before! :scratch: I guess we might've, but then again I may have dreamed it up.


----------



## Texaslass

One more question, where do you get it from?? Feed store?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Texaslass said:


> One more question, where do you get it from?? Feed store?


Yup


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hehehehehe


----------



## Texaslass

Scottyhorse said:


> Hehehehehe


What's that all about?! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL Sydney! :ROFL: :slapfloor: 

Edit- it's a cookie  :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Texaslass said:


> What's that all about?! :lol:


I dunno. Just being silly


----------



## Scottyhorse

I made cookies for 4H


----------



## goathiker

Yes, from the feed store mostly. I can buy feed run oats here from the farmers and will if they are clean. That isn't year round though. 

Oats and barley can never be made GMO. They will always be the same, their genes are not able to be manipulated or added to. Plus, spray is expensive. Farmers aren't doing anymore of that then necessary. 

Then there's the organics. They sound nice on the face but, the crops are still sprayed at certain times. The only reason they are so expensive is because you are paying for them to clean their equipment between fields. This is only to prevent seeds from one field to the next. The inspector comes out and asks the farmer when, what, and how...Then certifies the field on his word. They aren't really inspected that well...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Cool  what kind??


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Cool  what kind??


Penut butter oatmeal /w chocolate chips on top.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Hope you feel better soon Lacie!
> 
> Lol Sarah! It will go by quicker then you think


I doubt it! It's only been 4 days and it feels like eons!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> Penut butter oatmeal /w chocolate chips on top.


Oh yummy!! :drool: wanna send me some!? :laugh:


----------



## Texaslass

That is AWESOME, Jill! Now why I ask isn't everyone feeding this to their goats??? And how come I didn't hear about it till now? :scratch:    :lol: lol, I'm doing as many smilies as Patrick usually does! :lol: No offense, Patrick, it's cool.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> I doubt it! It's only been 4 days and it feels like eons!


Oh I know!  but it will speed up  and then the more you breed them the faster it goes! I mean my Mazie is close to three months bred already!  that flew by!


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Oh yummy!! :drool: wanna send me some!? :laugh:


Just come to my 4H meeting and they'll be there.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Ugh I hope so. It's just killing me! I think once basketball season starts full blast again I'll be good. Soccer ended and now bball started but we only practice 1-2x a week. I think once we get games started and whatnot it'll pass quicker...


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Btw skyla I love your profile picture!  :lol: I can't believe I still see some people on here call them nannies and billies :roll: it drives me NUTS


----------



## Scottyhorse

Texaslass said:


> That is AWESOME, Jill! Now why I ask isn't everyone feeding this to their goats??? And how come I didn't hear about it till now? :scratch:    :lol: lol, I'm doing as many smilies as Patrick usually does! :lol: No offense, Patrick, it's cool.


That's what I wonder too. LOL!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> Just come to my 4H meeting and they'll be there.


Give me a time and place! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Ugh I hope so. It's just killing me! I think once basketball season starts full blast again I'll be good. Soccer ended and now bball started but we only practice 1-2x a week. I think once we get games started and whatnot it'll pass quicker...


That will help  lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Btw skyla I love your profile picture!  :lol: I can't believe I still see some people on here call them nannies and billies :roll: it drives me NUTS


Thank you!  I thought it was really funny! Haha! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> That's what I wonder too. LOL!!!


I've been pondering it... Will have to see if I can get it from my feed store..


----------



## goatlady1314

Does anyone esle have an opinion on my pooch test?


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Thank you!  I thought it was really funny! Haha! :lol:


I forgot to say I love it too! :ROFL: Too funny! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

hehe!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Going to 4h... Ttyl!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

TTYL Sydney


----------



## goathiker

See ya Sidney,


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So Jill, you feed Oats, Barley, and Alfalfa pellets? I'm thinking of doing grains like that... :chin:


----------



## goathiker

Why doesn't everyone feed whole grains? Because we live in a society where everything is preprocessed and disposable. Above all, everything must be easy. If you want mac & cheese, grab a box of pasta and cheese powder, if you want dog food, grab a bag that says it's dog food, etc. 

If everyone figured out that feeding and eating the old way is really less expensive and much healthier, who all would lose money? Companies, doctors, vets, clear up to banks and the politicians who lobby for these. 

So, they push us, they use our children and love of animals to help. Bright boxes, neat commercials, the idea that your animals won't be as healthy if they aren't eating 200 vitamins and minerals in a bag of stuff left over after they preprocess our boxes of food...


----------



## goathiker

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> So Jill, you feed Oats, Barley, and Alfalfa pellets? I'm thinking of doing grains like that... :chin:


Yeah, for years now...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> Yeah, for years now...


ok..

I have to make my way to the feed store soon so i'll see if they carry the grains...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goatlady1314 said:


> Does anyone esle have an opinion on my pooch test?


She _might_ be bred. When was her being date, or when was the beginning of when she was exposed?


----------



## goatlady1314

Late august to early September.


----------



## goatlady1314

Late august to early September


----------



## Emzi00

Feeling any better Lacie?


----------



## nchen7

:'( I wish I could find barley here. i'd feed oats, barley and alfalfa to my goats too if I had the choice!


----------



## ksalvagno

Lacie-I hope you feel better.

Jill-thanks for the tip on the licorice spice tea. Tastes great.


----------



## goathiker

That tea helped my digestion so much. Hopefully it will heal up all the damage I did with years of Pepsi...


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Ugh. So apparently I'm growing again, because I feel like both my legs are on fire, especially my knees shins and ankles, and I'm not hungry and I'm VERYtired. :roll: I couldn't concentrate at all during school today...


----------



## ksalvagno

goathiker said:


> That tea helped my digestion so much. Hopefully it will heal up all the damage I did with years of Pepsi...


How much should I drink per day?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Ugh. So apparently I'm growing again, because I feel like both my legs are on fire, especially my knees shins and ankles, and I'm not hungry and I'm VERYtired. :roll: I couldn't concentrate at all during school today...


that's annoying


----------



## Texaslass

littlegoatgirl said:


> Ugh. So apparently I'm growing again, because I feel like both my legs are on fire, especially my knees shins and ankles, and I'm not hungry and I'm VERYtired. :roll: I couldn't concentrate at all during school today...


I used to get growing pains too, ugh, NOT fun! I remember just lying awake at night cause my legs hurt too bad. (I don't think it would bother me much now, but I was little and wimpy then, so it seemed really bad, lol) sorry. :hug:


----------



## Texaslass

Thanks again Jill, and sorry I kinda ran out earlier, busy busy busy! I've got to go now though, or I'll never wind down enough to go to sleep till about 1:00 in the morning or sme thing, and I'm TOO tired to stay up that long! :lol:

Oh, and Emma, wherever you may be, I can't remember if I said CONGRADULATIONS!!!! On Billie being bred that is!  how exciting!!! :stars: :leap: :wahoo: If I am crazy and you didn't say she was bred, well shoot me, I'm tired and I can't for the life of me be sure at this moment if it was you and Sarah that said you got your does bred, or just Sarah.   :slapfloor: 
Oh, I need to go to bed! 
Feel better, Lacie!  :hug: 
Good night all!


----------



## goathiker

:ROFL: Good Night Sarah, yeah it looks like you're all settled down ready to sleep


----------



## Texaslass

goathiker said:


> :ROFL: Good Night Sarah, yeah it looks like you're all settled down ready to sleep


Night Jill.


----------



## Emzi00

Thanks Sarah   :lol:
Night :hug:
I get my braces off Thursday! :dance:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Night Sarah  :hug:

Ok Jill.. It's my turn to bug you about feeds! 
does this mix sound OK?

Oats
Barly
Alfalfa Pellets
BOSS
Beet Pulp shreds(for my milkers only)
and Blue Seal Sunshine Plus (http://blueseal.com/files/feeding-and-mgmt/equine/26_WinningTouch_Sunshine.pdf)

My problem is splitting it into parts.. :/ my brain doesn't well all the time  LOL! Baby Code is what I need most times LOL!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

And this is the loose min. I am using right now.. looking into the Cargill... but will otherwise keep with this...


Blue Seal Min-A-Mix:

Calcium, Min........18.0% Max.........20.0%
Phosphorus, Min...............11.0%
Potassium, Min..........1.0%
Magnesium, Min...........3.8%
Copper, Min.................590 mg/lb (1300 ppm)
Selenium, Min................14 mg/lb (30 ppm)
Zinc, Min......................3180 mg/lb (7000 ppm)
Vitamin A, Min................ 205,000 IU/lb

INGREDIENTS
Monocalcium Phosphate, Calcium Carbonate, Magnesium Oxide, Calcium Sulfate, Cane Molasses, Potassium Chloride, Manganese Sulfate, Cobalt Carbonate, Calcium Iodate, Zinc Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Ferrous Sulfate, Sodium Selenite, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Vegetable Oil, Anise Oil.


----------



## goathiker

Okay, I'll do some figuring for you when dinner's finished


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Cool! Thanks Jill! Your the best


----------



## NubianFan

ok I am home we got out of class thirty minutes early I can't believe it!


----------



## goathiker

Wow, that's nice an extra bit of time


----------



## NubianFan

I thought so!!


----------



## NubianFan

when I got out of the car at my moms to pick up my daughter I heard a coyote yipping. he was pretty close in to the house


----------



## NubianFan

well I guess I am gonna crash night


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

That was the worst PLC I have ever been to (bar none)! :hair: :wallbang:


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Leslie, sorry DH was in the rain all day today. He needed babied.


----------



## goathiker

Skyla, what's the beet pulp for? It's a poor source of anything except as a hay substitute and it's really low protein.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Well I am finally back from my 4-H meeting... I'm Vice President!


----------



## goathiker

Neat, that'll be good experience.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Apparently the vp doesn't do much, but oh we'll. LOL.


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, not a lot, unless the Pres. gets sick or something.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I think I'm gunna hit the sack. Kinda tired.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Goodnight, Jill :wave:


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Sidney


----------



## nchen7

ksalvagno said:


> Lacie-I hope you feel better.
> 
> Jill-thanks for the tip on the licorice spice tea. Tastes great.


licorice is also good for coughs. when I was a child and had a cough (from a cold or chest infection or something), i'd have to take licorice pills b/c I hated the taste of real licorice (the black stuff, not the red ones). works though....

morning everyone!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> Skyla, what's the beet pulp for? It's a poor source of anything except as a hay substitute and it's really low protein.


I give it to my milkers cause it keeps weight in them nicely.. That will be more of a top dress for them though... Probably won't mix it in all of it..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> Well I am finally back from my 4-H meeting... I'm Vice President!


Pretty cool! 
My sister's club voted last meeting. It was so funny to hear the speeches they all came up with lol!


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Night Sarah  :hug:
> 
> Ok Jill.. It's my turn to bug you about feeds!
> does this mix sound OK?
> 
> Oats
> Barly
> Alfalfa Pellets
> BOSS
> Beet Pulp shreds(for my milkers only)
> and Blue Seal Sunshine Plus (http://blueseal.com/files/feeding-and-mgmt/equine/26_WinningTouch_Sunshine.pdf)
> 
> My problem is splitting it into parts.. :/ my brain doesn't well all the time  LOL! Baby Code is what I need most times LOL!


LOL! Me too!  At least when it comes to this feeding stuff.


----------



## Texaslass

Getting braces off is exciting, Emma!! 
I'm just now getting to the point when I don't have to wear my retainers 24/7, so I'm happy about that.  It's a pain. I probably could've gone to just wearing them at night already, but I haven't worn them enough lately, so now I have to wear them all the time longer.


----------



## Texaslass

Hey Sydney, check out my military jacket!  I love it, but I really need some cargo pants to go with it.  I had some cargo boots, but they fell apart. :tears:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> LOL! Me too!  At least when it comes to this feeding stuff.


LOL! My brain is just dumb all the time  :lol:


----------



## nchen7

oohhh! love that jacket Sarah! that would look amazing on some skinny jeans with a pair of boots!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> Hey Sydney, check out my military jacket!  I love it, but I really need some cargo pants to go with it.  I had some cargo boots, but they fell apart. :tears:


Ooh! Love it Sarah!!


----------



## Texaslass

j.o.y. Farm said:


> lol! My brain is just dumb all the time  :lol:


lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Looks like snap is not in heat anymore... She is still in with Cowboy.. She is being nicer to him then she is with the does lol! So I will let everyone eat in peace and then put them away lol


----------



## Texaslass

Hehe, thanks, I love it too, but I haven't had much of a chance to wear it since it really hasn't been cold yet. 
Like I said, I really want to get some cargo pants and boots to go with it. 
I do wear pants sometimes, mainly for working in, but generally I'm a skirt girl.


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Looks like snap is not in heat anymore... She is still in with Cowboy.. She is being nicer to him then she is with the does lol! So I will let everyone eat in peace and then put them away lol


Hope she's bred this time!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I don't know how you wear skirts!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> Hope she's bred this time!


Thanks! I'm really hoping so too!


----------



## nchen7

I can't do skirts all the time. i'm such a pants girl. I was with the goats one day, bringing them treats. I had a dress on, one that's strapless but you have to tie the top on to stay up.... anyway, I was feeding goats treats, and my Missy got annoyed she wasn't getting enough, and pulled on the strap that holds the dress up. LOL. then I got goat mobbed for treats while trying to hold my dress up. aahhhh...goats!


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I don't know how you wear skirts!


Lol! They're not as restraining as people make out.  I hate hate hate straight skirts though, can't wear them, yuck! I like tiered skirts or flared skirts, much more movability.


----------



## nchen7

I don't like skirts here b/c bugs can fly up and bite me places. they have less of a chance to do that when i'm wearing pants, with the legs tucked into my wellies


----------



## Texaslass

Lol! Goats. 

I'm getting more and more to where I don't like working with the goats in a skirt, cause it gets in the way. I like to wear jeans for most chores.


----------



## Texaslass

Did everybody used to milk this way?! And if so, why?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> Did everybody used to milk this way?! And if so, why?


Sorry.. Making waffles :roll:

My girls would kick my head in if I milked like that! :lol:


----------



## nchen7

what do you mean? milking from behind? she looks really happy about milking her goat...


----------



## Texaslass

Yeah, milking from behind! My goats would kick me too! :lol: And since the teats usually angle forward a bit, it seems like it would be more difficult, like you would have to pull them back toward you to milk. :scratch: 
It just feels more natural to me to milk form the side to me. :shrug:
I wind why the method changed though?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I've seen people milk from behind.. I've tried it... It just doesn't work lol


----------



## Texaslass

I've tried it too, wasn't easy, and the goat thought I was crazy!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> I've tried it too, wasn't easy, and the goat thought I was crazy!!


Exactly! ROFL!! I ended up wearing more milk then what was in my pail! :lol: and got kicked at many times!


----------



## nchen7

I've seen it, and I think I've tried it. i'm just worried she's gonna drop berries or pee on me if i'm back there..... 

quick question to those who show - why do you have to wear all white?


----------



## nchen7

I also like to do it from the side b/c I can rest my head against her belly. I like to listen to rumen movements. does that make me a crazy goat lady???


----------



## Texaslass

No, I totally do that too! :lol:
Also, that way when ever they're acting "off", I can listen for rumen movement and see if it's normal without them acting like I'm crazy. They wouldn't let me do it out in the yard, they always run away.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nchen7 said:


> I also like to do it from the side b/c I can rest my head against her belly. I like to listen to rumen movements. does that make me a crazy goat lady???


then I'm a crazy goat lady too!  I have a long milk stand so I stretch out on that and lay back and milk lol!


----------



## nchen7

ah...i'm gonna miss my girls! who knew farming life could be fun?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nchen7 said:


> I've seen it, and I think I've tried it. i'm just worried she's gonna drop berries or pee on me if i'm back there..... quick question to those who show - why do you have to wear all white?


 Because we have to look 'professional and clean' I hate wearing all white! Bore people can wear jeans and a plaid shirt!  not fair 

But most of the small shows around me are really laid back and they don't really care lol! I mean I wear brown & kaki pants more often the white.. I've seen people show in Bball shorts and a tank top! Or a pair of jeans and a white shirt.. Lol! Like I said we are pretty laid back


----------



## nchen7

I don't have a milk stand. I just squat on the ground. lol


----------



## Texaslass

Good thing I don't show, I look terrible in white.


----------



## Texaslass

nchen7 said:


> I don't have a milk stand. I just squat on the ground. lol


I'd like to do that, but our goats are trained to the milk stand, and will not have it.


----------



## nchen7

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Because we have to look 'professional and clean' I hate wearing all white!
> Bore people can wear jeans and a plaid shirt!  not fair


oohhhh......but isn't it a pain to keep everything white? I barely have any white office clothes b/c I have a hard time keeping things stain free!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nchen7 said:


> oohhhh......but isn't it a pain to keep everything white? I barely have any white office clothes b/c I have a hard time keeping things stain free!


Yes it is! I go to the show in my PJs or something lol! Then change into my show clothes right before the classes start


----------



## Texaslass

Gtg, ttyl!


----------



## nchen7

Texaslass said:


> I'd like to do that, but our goats are trained to the milk stand, and will not have it.


sometimes it's great, but other times it's not so great. like when I have having issues with my lower back/pelvis. I would have been very happy not having to squat and milk. thankfully, her buckling did the work for me.....


----------



## NubianFan

I hate white. It stains so easy. It glares in certain lights. And it makes you look fatter.


----------



## nchen7

I love white! i just gotta be careful.

i was at a party years ago here on the island, and they had fake snow. the fake snow was just foam, which made the floor very slippery. i was wearing a white dress. i needed to use the washroom, so while walking i slipped on the stupid foam and landed on my butt. i have NO CLUE how i didn't get a huge stain on my dress.


----------



## NubianFan

In television wearing white is a no no quickest way to.tick off an engineer.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Some pics of two different shows


----------



## nchen7

cute! the show i went to see everyone was wearing white, with those strap thingies that hold up a number. kinda looks like lederhosen


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

We don't wear numbers at the local shows.. At Nationals you have to.. And wear all white there too lol!


----------



## nchen7

ok....looks kinda goofy with the straps. they should glam it up like the fancy national dog shows. lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! 

I think I have some screen shots from Nationals  let me go look!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hmm.. Thought I had more... :/ the doe in the front ended up going reserve National champion Nigerian sr doe


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Christmas music already! Oye! Lol! Too early! :laugh:


----------



## nchen7

here's a video from the fair i went to. see the lederhosen look?


----------



## nchen7

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Christmas music already! Oye! Lol! Too early! :laugh:


omg! people here start going nuts for Christmas in SEPTEMBER!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's what a lot if cow people wear around here  and some pig people  I've seen a few of those else where too


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nchen7 said:


> omg! people here start going nuts for Christmas in SEPTEMBER!!!!


 LOL! It's crazy! After Halloween all the Christmas stuff is out the next day! It's not even thanksgiving yet people!! My mom was trying to get my dad and I to put up lights up and she wants the free up! Oye! Lol!


----------



## nchen7

ya, at least in north America we have Halloween to break it up, and you guys have your thanksgiving. but here, there's nothing going on after early august, so i guess ppl go nuts for Christmas. there are Christmas items in the stores from Sept.....


----------



## goatlady1314

Its November


----------



## Texaslass

Hey, what's wrong with starting Christmas early? I was going to say we put up lights a couple days ago, and I'm super excited!! :stars: 
Christmas season is altogether too short anyway, so it's nice to start early.
I do get tired of the music pretty fast though. I don't like to start listening to it until it's at least December.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I can see the lights and stuff.. But it used to he Thanksgiving before the music started.. And we put our tree up on Thanksgiving night... But it's just a tad early for it all now ! Lol!

But I too love the Christmas season and think it's too short.. But there is such a thing as too early IMO lol!


----------



## nchen7

I agree with Skyla. no need to start this early. I have a co-worker who's been listening to Christmas music from early Sept. we talked about it the other day...that it's a problem to start that early. lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! It is! :laugh:
I mean I live Christmas music! And I've been singing it right along with the rest of my family the past few days.. But! I don't agree with it! :lol: I still think it's too early and told them all so lol!


----------



## ksalvagno

I remember when Christmas stuff didn't get put up until after Thanksgiving. Now stores put Christmas stuff up right after Halloween. Too early for me too. At least they aren't playing Christmas music yet. That seems to start around Thanksgiving. Still too early for my taste.

Some people put their lights up early around here just because it is warmer out but they don't turn them on till closer to Christmas. I can see doing that. Who wants to put up lights in cold and snow.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ksalvagno said:


> I remember when Christmas stuff didn't get put up until after Thanksgiving. Now stores put Christmas stuff up right after Halloween. Too early for me too. At least they aren't playing Christmas music yet. That seems to start around Thanksgiving. Still too early for my taste. Some people put their lights up early around here just because it is warmer out but they don't turn them on till closer to Christmas. I can see doing that. Who wants to put up lights in cold and snow.


We have been listening to Christmas music on the radio since Sunday! Possibly Saturday (wasn't home so don't know if they had it in then.. But it was in when I crawled out of bed Sunday lol!)

I can see that with the lights.. I can see that too.


----------



## nchen7

they ship Christmas trees from Canada to here so people can have pine trees for Christmas. people are getting their trees and decorating them already. it's mid-November.....

we dig out a banana tree and put lights around it. we usually do that on Christmas eve. lol


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Texaslass said:


> I used to get growing pains too, ugh, NOT fun! I remember just lying awake at night cause my legs hurt too bad. (I don't think it would bother me much now, but I was little and wimpy then, so it seemed really bad, lol) sorry. :hug:


I get them all the time in my legs. I do the same thing, I can't sleep sometimes.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

nchen7 said:


> I've seen it, and I think I've tried it. i'm just worried she's gonna drop berries or pee on me if i'm back there.....
> 
> quick question to those who show - why do you have to wear all white?


I have no idea, but I think it's stupid. I always end up covered on dirt from the show arena and last year Ozzie spit up cud all over me! :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

nchen7 said:


> cute! the show i went to see everyone was wearing white, with those strap thingies that hold up a number. kinda looks like lederhosen


I hate those things! They look so weird! :lol: we have numbers at my fair but I just use safety pins.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> We have been listening to Christmas music on the radio since Sunday! Possibly Saturday (wasn't home so don't know if they had it in then.. But it was in when I crawled out of bed Sunday lol!)
> 
> I can see that with the lights.. I can see that too.


Same here!! :lol: I like it so much, but I do think it's a little early, even though I enjoy it


----------



## goathiker

Here's a good one Skyla 16.5% protein and balanced CA/PH

3 parts whole oats
3 parts rolled barley
2 parts blue seal sunshine plus
1 part boss 
Grain mixed half and half with alfalfa pellets for milkers and 1 part grain to 2 parts alfalfa pellets for maintenance.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh awesome Jill!! Thank you SOOO much!! 
Now, how much would each 'part' be?? 

And this would be ok for the boys too because it's balanced right? I could just add AC to it to make me feel better lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Same here!! :lol: I like it so much, but I do think it's a little early, even though I enjoy it


Yep


----------



## goathiker

A part could just be a butter tub or a coffee can depending on how much you want to mix at once. The maintenance diet is balanced well for boys, AC doesn't hurt anything. 


I get the idea that they are trying to kind of scrub out Thanksgiving because it is a holiday of faith and giving thanks. I'm stubborn, no Christmas here yet...


----------



## Texaslass

Hey don't everybody run off!  
Jill, I called our feed store, and they have whole oats, but only crimped barley, would that work just as well?? :shrug:
Annnd, we can only get %17 alfalfa pellets here in town, (no %16) would that still work free choice? And aren't they going to eat a TON if it's free choice all the time?
Sorry so many questions.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok thanks Jill  I'm gonna talk to the feed store tomorrow


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Texaslass said:


> Yeah, milking from behind! My goats would kick me too! :lol: And since the teats usually angle forward a bit, it seems like it would be more difficult, like you would have to pull them back toward you to milk. :scratch:
> It just feels more natural to me to milk form the side to me. :shrug:
> I wind why the method changed though?


That's the only way I've been able to milk! :ROFL:

By the way everyone, I was feeling better, then I passed out and slammed into the freezer with my fall to the ground.. :/


----------



## goathiker

Texaslass said:


> Hey don't everybody run off!
> Jill, I called our feed store, and they have whole oats, but only crimped barley, would that work just as well?? :shrug:
> Annnd, we can only get %17 alfalfa pellets here in town, (no %16) would that still work free choice? And aren't they going to eat a TON if it's free choice all the time?
> Sorry so many questions.


Crimped is fine. Steam rolled just looks nicer and is a little softer. Goats have no problem chewing just about anything though.

The 17% alfalfa pellets are great for free choice and no, they don't eat as much as you'd think. Just work them up to where they are leaving some in their dish before leaving them all the time. As soon as they realize that they are always there they regulate themselves really well.


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> That's the only way I've been able to milk! :ROFL:
> 
> By the way everyone, I was feeling better, then I passed out and slammed into the freezer with my fall to the ground.. :/


That's a bummer, (passing out) :/

Which way, from behind?? Isn't it kinda weird, I mean, don't you have to pull the teats back? :scratch:


----------



## Texaslass

goathiker said:


> Crimped is fine. Steam rolled just looks nicer and is a little softer. Goats have no problem chewing just about anything though.
> 
> The 17% alfalfa pellets are great for free choice and no, they don't eat as much as you'd think. Just work them up to where they are leaving some in their dish before leaving them all the time. As soon as they realize that they are always there they regulate themselves really well.


Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!  finally, life begins to get a little easier.  
So if I mix both 50/50, it'll come to $14.74ish a bag (50 lb). Not bad, I say! 
Now, does this come to like %16 protein like the grain, or is it different?


----------



## goathiker

I prefer milking from behind as well. It doesn't make your hands and arms cramp up as bad. The goat stands with her hind feet more forward and it changes the balance of the udder.


----------



## Texaslass

goathiker said:


> I prefer milking from behind as well. It doesn't make your hands and arms cramp up as bad. The goat stands with her hind feet more forward and it changes the balance of the udder.


Interesting! I just didn't really think a nobody did it that way anymore.  idk why! Lol
Now I'm going to have to try it again.


----------



## goathiker

Texaslass said:


> Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!  finally, life begins to get a little easier.
> So if I mix both 50/50, it'll come to $14.74ish a bag (50 lb). Not bad, I say!
> Now, does this come to like %16 protein like the grain, or is it different?


This comes to about 14% protein but, they are going to get their protein from the alfalfa pellets in your case. I suspect that your girls may have what's called protein starvation. With the feed, hay, garden greens all being super high in protein but low in fat. This wastes the protein that they do get because they can't use it without enough fat to digest it. This is something that we get in my area because the browse runs 20 to 28% protein. This is why I use low protein high fat grains. It's really worth a good try...I think you'll see a difference within a month.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Texaslass said:


> That's a bummer, (passing out) :/
> 
> Which way, from behind?? Isn't it kinda weird, I mean, don't you have to pull the teats back? :scratch:


No, you just sit the bucket where you normally would, and milk.  They tried and tried to show me how to milk a goat the "normal" way, but it just never worked for me.


----------



## NubianFan

Okay, I need prayers guys and I am sorry but I can't say why on here. Just know that it is very important and not at all trivial and has to do with my family's well being, and safety.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh Leslie! I'm praying for you guys :hug: let me know if you need to vet or anything :hug: praying :hug:


----------



## goathiker

Uh oh, that doesn't good. Will be praying for you. Let me know if you need somewhere to hide out for a while.


----------



## NubianFan

goathiker said:


> Uh oh, that doesn't good. Will be praying for you. Let me know if you need somewhere to hide out for a while.


I can tell you this, it is making me wish I had already moved a couple years ago when I first thought about getting out of here.


----------



## Texaslass

I'm sorry, Leslie.  ray: 

The vet Skyla? :lol:

That's interesting, Jill, I bet you're right. Well probably get the stuff from the feed store tomorrow and start changing them over to it.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> I'm sorry, Leslie.  ray: The vet Skyla? :lol: That's interesting, Jill, I bet you're right. Well probably get the stuff from the feed store tomorrow and start changing them over to it.


Vent


----------



## NubianFan

I would like to say there is no physical danger, and the likelihood of that is very low, but it is still a possibility, it is more along the lines of other kinds of well being.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> I can tell you this, it is making me wish I had already moved a couple years ago when I first thought about getting out of here.


:hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> I would like to say there is no physical danger, and the likelihood of that is very low, but it is still a possibility, it is more along the lines of other kinds of well being.


I'm so sorry Leslie  :hug: praying for you!


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Vent


Lol! I didn't get it, I thought you said call the vet.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:roll: :laugh:

Haha! Yes! 








And a pretty bar of my soap


----------



## Scottyhorse

Guys confuse me so much sometimes..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> Guys confuse me so much sometimes..


Welcome to the club!  :laugh: what's up with a guy??


----------



## Emzi00

Guys confuse me so much _all_ the time...
So what's up Sydney?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Ok well first off let me tell you that i've broken up with my 'boyfriend'. We live across the state, and he never really talked to me so I decided things probably weren't going to work out. 

Anyways.
At fair, I met this really cool guy and we totally hit it off right away. It was pretty obvious that he was flirting with me, he would play with my hair, poke me in the side, etc and we pretty much hung out together the whole time. He gave me his number and we texted quite often afterwards. So this evening I asked him if he wanted to come over or something so we could hang out. He said "you live so far away" I only live like 30 mins away. I said "It's not THAT far" He said: "But it's like 30 mins" Me "So? That's nothing " The all of a sudden "I ain't drivin. Nor do I have the time to get there and back" Where did that come from? Is it just me or did that sound all grouchy? And 30 mins isn't that far.... :scratch:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sounds grouchy to me.. Boys :roll: they are something else most times :roll:


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Sounds grouchy to me.. Boys :roll: they are something else most times :roll:


No kidding :roll: :sigh: What should I do about it though? :scratch:


----------



## Emzi00

:scratch: Hmmm.... guys :roll:


----------



## nchen7

oh Leslie, hope all turns out well. I'm here for ya if you need to talk. :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I don't know LOL! I'm no good with the whole boy thing if you haven't figured that out yet!  :laugh: 

Maybe continue to be friends for a while and go from there.. See how it works out I guess... Maybe meet up somewhere 'in between' and do something.. :shrug:


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> No kidding :roll: :sigh: What should I do about it though? :scratch:


Make a cake. Guys love cake.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Make a cake. Guys love cake.


Haha!! :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> Make a cake. Guys love cake.


:lol: Maybe if I lived closer that would work.

Skyla - I could do that... But I don't want to wait till next summer to see him...


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Haha!! :lol:


There's this really cute, nice, funny guy who wants me to bring him a piece of cake tomorrow..  :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Scottyhorse said:


> No kidding :roll: :sigh: What should I do about it though? :scratch:


Don't do anything. If you're not worth the drive to him, why would you want to bother. He either likes you or he was playing with you. Chasing him isn't going to make a difference. Wait for the guy who wants to chase you, without being creepy.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> There's this really cute, nice, funny guy who wants me to bring him a piece of cake tomorrow..  :lol:


Ooh


----------



## nchen7

Sydney, if he's not willing to make the effort, then let him not make the effort!


----------



## Scottyhorse

nchen7 said:


> Sydney, if he's not willing to make the effort, then let him not make the effort!


I guess.. It's just so weird - we totally hit it off like we knew each other forever at fair! 
Why do I have to meet all the guys that don't live near me :GAAH:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I do agree with Jill and Nchen too.. I'm not really into the whole dating thing.. Yes I really like D***.. But honestly.. To me.. Dating is stupid unless you really think he's 'the one' or your really looking to settle down and such.. I'm just looking to be good friends with a guy before I date them.. Idk that's just me.. That's why I'm no good on this whole guy thing..


----------



## Emzi00

Skyla, how's Davey?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> I guess.. It's just so weird - we totally hit it off like we knew each other forever at fair! Why do I have to meet all the guys that don't live near me :GAAH:


Well if he isn't willing to make the drive down to hang out with you he would probable think of some other excuse if he did live closer IMO..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Skyla, how's Davey?


 Oye! :doh:

He's good  kinda talked on Sunday lol!


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Don't do anything. If you're not worth the drive to him, why would you want to bother. He either likes you or he was playing with you. Chasing him isn't going to make a difference. Wait for the guy who wants to chase you, without being creepy.


:lol: I guess you're right. Just kinda sucks though. :roll:


----------



## Emzi00

We go to get Billie on Thursday after I get my braces off


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

How exciting Emma!!  :stars:


----------



## goathiker

It does now, but you don't want to end up with someone lazy or uncaring. When you meet the guy who thinks you light the moon and would walk on hot coals for you, you'll see the difference.


----------



## goathiker

Yay Billie, do you get to keep any kids from her?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^ I agree!  
Besides, your what 14? What are the chances of it lasting? Not trying to sound rude or mean or anything...


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> How exciting Emma!!  :stars:


Mom's making me go to the first two hours of school :roll: I get the rest of the day off from school though


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well that's cool!  what's the point of going for two hours?!  :laugh:


----------



## Emzi00

goathiker said:


> Yay Billie, do you get to keep any kids from her?


Well... if I want to, they say they'll let me, but I don't want to keep just any kid, I want a nice one


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Well that's cool!  what's the point of going for two hours?!  :laugh:


The only classes I'll get to go to will be art and German


----------



## Emzi00

Oh, and mom is game for me getting a buck if I have more than just one doe   She doesn't like hauling goats 
Time to start finding does that I'd like to get a buckling from


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Oh, and mom is game for me getting a buck if I have more than just one doe   She doesn't like hauling goats  Time to start finding does that I'd like to get a buckling from


Wahoo!! :stars:  it's annoying to haul goats around lol! :laugh:


----------



## NubianFan

Scottyhorse said:


> No kidding :roll: :sigh: What should I do about it though? :scratch:


Run run for your life!!!!!


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> ^ I agree!
> Besides, your what 14? What are the chances of it lasting? Not trying to sound rude or mean or anything...


This is true. I consider myself much more mature than the average 14 year old, and he is a bit older. But that is true. Don't sound mean at all, just honest


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> It does now, but you don't want to end up with someone lazy or uncaring. When you meet the guy who thinks you light the moon and would walk on hot coals for you, you'll see the difference.


Thanks. And you're totally right. But you probably know what it feels like to like someone even though you know it's never gunna work out..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> This is true. I consider myself much more mature than the average 14 year old, and he is a bit older. But that is true. Don't sound mean at all, just honest


Oh I agree you seem much more mature then the average 14yr old! 
How old is he?

I guess the way I feel about dating before your truly ready to find 'the one' is it's all heart break.. Yah, you could get lucky and find 'the one' early on, and keep him! And that would be great! But this chances are slim.. And it causes heart break to you when he breaks up with you, and if he really cares about you, him to, knowing he broke your heart.. And then vice versa... Just not worth it IMO... For what? To say you have a BF? To fit in?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> Thanks. And you're totally right. But you probably know what it feels like to like someone even though you know it's never gunna work out..


Oh I know how that feels!  :laugh:


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Oh I agree you seem much more mature then the average 14yr old!
> How old is he?
> 
> I guess the way I feel about dating before your truly ready to find 'the one' is it's all heart break.. Yah, you could get lucky and find 'the one' early on, and keep him! And that would be great! But this chances are slim.. And it causes heart break to you when he breaks up with you, and if he really cares about you, him to, knowing he broke your heart.. And then vice versa... Just not worth it IMO... For what? To say you have a BF? To fit in?


Thanks 
He is 16.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So not much older then you


----------



## Scottyhorse

Not a whole lot  But it doesn't really matter now, anyways, I guess. 

Jill- All the goats are switched over to alfalfa pellets now... SO nice to not have to clean all that hay up


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah..

Oh that must be nice!


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, not cleaning up is great. 

You are in your testing stage right now Sidney. Will you hold out for the perfect partner and be worthy to be with him or will you play here and there and perhaps loose the qualities that your perfect partner is looking for?

Okay, I'll leave you alone now


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Yah..
> 
> Oh that must be nice!


It is  Pen looks a lot cleaner too  I will give them a little grass hay when we get some, but only a little handful.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

What are you giving them for the long stem fibers?
Just curious  I have heard of people doing just alfalfa pellets.. It always intrigued me..


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Yeah, not cleaning up is great.
> 
> You are in your testing stage right now Sidney. Will you hold out for the perfect partner and be worthy to be with him or will you play here and there and perhaps loose the qualities that your perfect partner is looking for?
> 
> Okay, I'll leave you alone now


Hehe it's ok 

I'm definitely willing to hold out.. Was just thinking maybe this could work out because we hit it off so well and we have a lot in common... He also got a long with my dad which can be hard to do  Oh well..


----------



## goathiker

Ha, when I got married I had to tell my dad that if he didn't sign the papers, I'd run away anyway.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> Hehe it's ok  I'm definitely willing to hold out.. Was just thinking maybe this could work out because we hit it off so well and we have a lot in common... He also got a long with my dad which can be hard to do  Oh well..


:hug:


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh: Oh Jill.. :slapfloor:


----------



## ksalvagno

Leslie - said a prayer for you.

Sydney - watch the movie "He's just not that into you"


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Ha, when I got married I had to tell my dad that if he didn't sign the papers, I'd run away anyway.


Hehe, that is awesome  :ROFL:


----------



## Scottyhorse

ksalvagno said:


> Sydney - watch the movie "He's just not that into you"


Hehe ok  Never heard of it. I'll have to see if direc tv has it sometime.


----------



## NubianFan

Thank you everyone.


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> :hug:


Thanks Skyla  :hug:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Well this day just keeps getting better..... 
My puppy chewed up my earbuds.
Tomorrow I have to go in for a 2 hour long test regarding that weird thing going on with my eyes. (It seems to have pretty much gone away all of a sudden...)
We have to go to a marksmanship meeting in a little bit - which is gunna be super boring! 

Sigh... Oh well...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Gotta love days like that  :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Thank you everyone.


That's what we're here for Leslie  for out cyber mom  :hug: just like your here for is cyber kids


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

What do y'all think?? Too plain?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh, it would be a banner to put on show pens


----------



## Scottyhorse

Maybe a colored background? I dunno. We are leaving, ttyl


----------



## goathiker

Some color would make it more eye catching.


----------



## NubianFan

I don't think it looks too plain


----------



## NubianFan

yeah I do agree with the colored background, good idea


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I can't figure out how to get color... :/ Ugg I hate stuff like this!  soo annoying!


----------



## NubianFan

Can you just print it onto colored paper?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I can change the text color but that's it..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Can you just print it onto colored paper?


well this is on Vista Print.. it's a 3ft banner.. Otherwise that would be a splendid idea!


----------



## NubianFan

hmmmmm I am wondering.... about like a colored border maybe?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I can't figure out how to change any of that though... :/ I'm not techy at all! LOL!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

6 puppies so far. Half boys, half girls. I'll post pictures later  They still look pretty gross. ..


----------



## NubianFan

Maybe put some sort of pic on each end in color like this milk pail


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> That's the only way I've been able to milk! :ROFL:
> 
> By the way everyone, I was feeling better, then I passed out and slammed into the freezer with my fall to the ground.. :/


Jeez!!! Are you okay!!!???!!!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Puppies!!! :dance: :wahoo: LOL

Hey guys... I just got back from yet another Boy Scout meeting!

Wow!!! You guys made it over 1100 pages!  :laugh:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> 6 puppies so far. Half boys, half girls. I'll post pictures later  They still look pretty gross. ..


:wahoo: Yay!!!!


----------



## NubianFan

yay for puppies!!! do you feel any better Lacie?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yay for puppies!!  :stars:

Ok what about this...


----------



## NubianFan

I personally like that better.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I like this one too  I think I'm gonna go with this one 

but... it says ,y picture isn't good enough quality and won't print well :hair: anyone know how to fix that?? LOL!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

double post :roll:


----------



## NubianFan

I have never used that program


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I've played around making a few designs before... just never ordered them lol! But I REALLY want a show banner for next year!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Sorry... I'm not good with computer stuff! LOL


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Hi/bye guys... Tt y'all later!


----------



## NubianFan

Night Sarah


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Neither am I patrick! Neither am I :lol:

TTYL Sarah  :hug:


----------



## NubianFan

Skyla you should got to Zazzle and make you a show shirt or just a farm shirt they really aren't expensive and you can design them yourself with your pictures and everything


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Farm shirts would be amazing!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'll look into that  Thanks! We have a place right down the road from us that does screen printing and embroidery I was gonna check out (no shipping lol!) But will check that out too! Thanks!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I have one that I got for Christmas last year, but really want more with my logo thingy on it


----------



## goathiker

Hey, have the silk screen shop do your banner. They can put it on materiel that will last forever and can be wiped off.


----------



## NubianFan

I found it for a project for my Equine class, I made a fake Equine shirt with two of my own pictures and I put the text I wanted on there. It lets you pick the style of shirt and the color of shirt. They were only like 20 something each


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Ugh!!!   :tear: Tooooooo far away and tooooooo expensive! (I want him! I want him! I want him!) :tear:

http://marshall.craigslist.org/grd/4194044773.html


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Cool! Will have to look into! Sounds cool!  

That's always a bummer! He's a handsome boy though!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> Hey, have the silk screen shop do your banner. They can put it on materiel that will last forever and can be wiped off.


I'll look into that.. you know of any online??

I know of a banner/trophy/award place near me that I wanted to check out to..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, I felt like i was going to pass out a few more times today but thankfully i didn't! It gets painful! 

8 puppies now, 6 girls, 3 boys. The last two were girls, I had to recessitate one, but she's ok now


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Cool! Will have to look into! Sounds cool!
> 
> That's always a bummer! He's a handsome boy though!


I know! 

Although I don't have quality enough does to compliment him! LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Rest up Lacie!

Can't wait to see pics of the little buggers!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> I know!
> 
> Although I don't have quality enough does to compliment him! LOL


Yah, but the buck makes up half your herd


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Yah, but the buck makes up half your herd


This is true! LOL I would worry about birthing problems though! (Wide buck and narrow does)


----------



## NubianFan

Night y'all I am tuckered out


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Goodnight Leslie!  :wave:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ahh.. that *could* cause a slight problem.. :/ 

Night Leslie  :hug:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I just realized I posted the puppy count wrong :doh: Anyway, now she has 6 girls and 3 boys. 9 puppies now


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> :/


Is that a cookie monster?  :laugh: :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Is that a cookie monster?  :laugh: :ROFL:


ROFL!!!

SUre, if you want it to be!  What ever floats your goat  :laugh:


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Leslie


----------



## ksalvagno

Leslie - Good night. Hopefully I will be tired enough to go to bed soon too.

Lacie - I hope you are finally feeling better and can't wait to see pics of those pups!

I don't know if it is really from not drinking the goat milk since May but I have had so many stomach problems since not drinking my raw goat milk. I never had a problem with cow milk prior to it but ever since I was drinking the raw goat milk, I never seemed to have stomach problems or just very minor. Now I have more stomach problems and today was one of those days. Don't know if I just need to find another food to settle my stomach or find a goat in milk!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Think in headed to bed too.. *yawn* night all 

Oh, Jill, one more question..
Say I use my 3qt scoop for each 'part' of the feed.. So it would be
9qts oats
9qts barley
6qts Sunshine
3qt BOSS...
I then add 28qts alfalfa pellets(Or 56qts for the maintenance)?

And I can add this multiple time to fill my feed barrel? Sorry.. I'm having a 'brain isn't working at all day' today 

Does any of that sound right?


----------



## goathiker

Yep, sounds right. I mix it a 5 gallon bucket at a time and pour it in my barrel. G'Night...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So your 5gal. Bucket is your 'part'? sorry.. I know I'm probably sounding really stupid right now :lol: but my brain has been mush all day


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok scratch that last post LOL! I reread it and you add all your parts to the bucket, mix it, then dump it in you barrel and rinse lather and repeat correct? Oye! Not my day today!


----------



## goathiker

No, I put all my parts in a 5 gallon bucket and mix it in there. That way I don't have to hang upside down in the barrel to mix it.


----------



## goathiker

LOL no problem...


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Goodnight Skyla! :wave:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks Jill  gonna go to the feed store tomorrow, pick up a few things, and ask them some questions  if only I didn't have so much dairy goat pellet left I'd get it all now 

Night Patrick  :wave:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Joke: What does a clock do when it is hungry?


----------



## goathiker

It goes back four seconds


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

goathiker said:


> It goes back four seconds


Yep...    Today was the first I've heard of it! LOL

Alright I'm off to bed as well... Sorry! Goodnight!

Patrick


----------



## ksalvagno

Good night Skyla and Patrick.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Night Karen  :wave:


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Patrick.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey hey! Found 3 Cargill right now dealers in NH! Closet one is a 50min drive.. -_- *sigh* I doubt my feed store can order that in :sigh: they typically work with purina and blue seal.. And Some Poulin.. Ugh!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Ok got back from my 4-H meeting and we had elections. I'm president  Not sure why I decided to run for president.. LOL. But I guess it's cool. :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thought you were Vice President??


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, me too


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'm in two clubs


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ahh! Ok! Lol!
Well congrats


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm confusing myself with the added AC for the bucks.. How much would I give daily?? Trying to find stuff on it and not really finding anything... :/


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Ahh! Ok! Lol!
> Well congrats


Thank you  Made my day a little better...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I would imagine


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok.. I'm really going to bed now.. It's 12:30  night


----------



## Scottyhorse

Night Skyla! :wave:


----------



## goathiker

Night Skyla I don't use AC so can't help you there.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I have to go to bed too. Have a stupid 2 hour long test tomorrow, and have to get up at 6 AM. Night Jill :wave:


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Sidney, good luck on your test.


----------



## nchen7

Morning!

Karen, it seems like you're going to have to find a doe in milk to help settle your belly. have you tried ginger tea? or putting soothing essential oils in your belly button?


----------



## emilieanne

Morning all!! 
Think I **need** to switch my phone for now, so I might not be on for a while :/ 
I'll miss you all!!


----------



## nchen7

hope to have you back soon!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Morning 

*yawn* still really tired... Didn't fall asleep till well after 1:30  :sigh:


----------



## nchen7

that's late. I fell asleep around 9:30


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hope you aren't gone long Emilie!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nchen7 said:


> that's late. I fell asleep around 9:30


Lucky  I have trouble falling asleep for some reason... So I laid in bed tossing and turning half the night... I hate it! Ugg!


----------



## nchen7

I usually pass out. you can try legs up in the air if you can't get to sleep. if you're in your bed, just swing yourself around so your legs are up the head board. 20 min of laying like that and you'll fall asleep.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol! 
I do that if I'm like over tired lol! But otherwise I lay in bed for a long while... I'm on here till 12-12:30 most nights cause I can't sleep just laying there lol!

Hmm.. I'll try that tonight.. See if it helps..
I used to sleep like that lol! But now it just annoys me  oye...
It probably didn't help that I had a sip of Mtn Dew at about 9:30... I knew that was stupid.. :/


----------



## nchen7

yea, that'll do it. no more soda at bed time young lady! lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! The sad thing is it was only a tiny sip left! 
But even still.. I have trouble sleeping most nights... :shrug: oh well...


----------



## nchen7

do you drink sodas during the day? anything with caffeine in it?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Very rarely.. I drink mostly waters and decaf teas.. and some juices when we have them..


----------



## nchen7

guess it's not that.....I dunno. i'm out of ideas....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! As am I  oh well.. I can live with it..

Headed out to feed brb


----------



## nchen7

enjoy!


----------



## ksalvagno

nchen7 said:


> Karen, it seems like you're going to have to find a doe in milk to help settle your belly. have you tried ginger tea? or putting soothing essential oils in your belly button?


Yes, I have made ginger tea. Doesn't seem to help much on the bad days. I also make my own chai tea with ginger root, cinnamon, nutmeg, cloves and allspice.


----------



## nchen7

I have belly issues too a lot.... peppermint essential oil in your belly button? all it takes is one drop....


----------



## ksalvagno

I'll have to try that. Thanks!


----------



## nchen7

sometimes I also put tea tree (helps with infections) and lavender. putting essential oils on the soles of your feet help too. something about absorbing it from there......


----------



## ksalvagno

I do have both lavender and tea tree. Maybe I will try that first.


----------



## nchen7

ya! body absorbs it faster, and I've heard that tea tree can help with lady part issues b/c the belly button is somehow linked to "down there"....


----------



## ksalvagno

I no longer have to worry about that but I have had the stomach flu twice and my stomach seems to upset easy now. When I was drinking the goat milk, I never got the flu and very rarely had minor stomach issues.


----------



## nchen7

I hate stomach flus. I used to get them lots, but not as much anymore. is there are goat share around you? so you get some raw milk without actually having the goat at home?


----------



## Texaslass

Scottyhorse said:


> Well this day just keeps getting better.....
> My puppy chewed up my earbuds.
> Tomorrow I have to go in for a 2 hour long test regarding that weird thing going on with my eyes. (It seems to have pretty much gone away all of a sudden...)
> We have to go to a marksmanship meeting in a little bit - which is gunna be super boring!
> 
> Sigh... Oh well...


Hey, at let you have a puppy!!


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> What do y'all think?? Too plain?


Yes.  :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I can't figure out how to get color... :/ Ugg I hate stuff like this!  soo annoying!


I know what you mean!!


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> 6 puppies so far. Half boys, half girls. I'll post pictures later  They still look pretty gross. ..


Lol, Lacie! :lol: Seems like goats are some of the only creatures that actually have the sense to have babies that are adorable and spunky and nit gorss and can take care of themselves the minute they're born. :ROFL:


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Yay for puppies!!  :stars:
> 
> Ok what about this...


Much better! :thumbup:


----------



## ksalvagno

nchen7 said:


> I hate stomach flus. I used to get them lots, but not as much anymore. is there are goat share around you? so you get some raw milk without actually having the goat at home?


No, the only goat share I know about is 3 hours away. Of course it would be more fun to buy another goat. My only concern is my Nigerian getting knocked around and bullied. She is an older gal and I had sold my big girl because she had gotten so mean with the Nigerians and I no longer have a way of really separating.


----------



## Texaslass

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Ugh!!!   :tear: Tooooooo far away and tooooooo expensive! (I want him! I want him! I want him!) :tear:
> 
> http://marshall.craigslist.org/grd/4194044773.html


There, there, Patrick, we all understand.


----------



## Texaslass

ksalvagno said:


> Leslie - Good night. Hopefully I will be tired enough to go to bed soon too.
> 
> Lacie - I hope you are finally feeling better and can't wait to see pics of those pups!
> 
> I don't know if it is really from not drinking the goat milk since May but I have had so many stomach problems since not drinking my raw goat milk. I never had a problem with cow milk prior to it but ever since I was drinking the raw goat milk, I never seemed to have stomach problems or just very minor. Now I have more stomach problems and today was one of those days. Don't know if I just need to find another food to settle my stomach or find a goat in milk!


Find a goat in milk.   One more certainly can't hurt!!


----------



## nchen7

I second Sarah - time to look for a Nigerian in milk! you said you'll have to wait until 2015 until you get milk from your girls...that's a long way away!


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Lol!
> I do that if I'm like over tired lol! But otherwise I lay in bed for a long while... I'm on here till 12-12:30 most nights cause I can't sleep just laying there lol!
> 
> Hmm.. I'll try that tonight.. See if it helps..
> I used to sleep like that lol! But now it just annoys me  oye...
> It probably didn't help that I had a sip of Mtn Dew at about 9:30... I knew that was stupid.. :/


I don't want to sound like a fussy mother hen or anything , but it's possible that being on here so late keeps you up. I know if I stay on here late and then try to go directly to bed, I can never get to sleep. 
And I also heard that if you cut out electronics of any kind for like 40 minutes to an hour, before bed, it helps you get to sleep.
I mean, think about it, it's like there's a bunch of is girls in a room talking our heads off- I would never be able to go straight to sleep if we were actually doing that in person! 
Just my thoughts on it.  You could also maybe get some herbal sleepy tea - I know scull cap is good for that- drink some before bed and see if that helps.


----------



## ksalvagno

Texaslass said:


> Find a goat in milk.   One more certainly can't hurt!!


My husband would probably have a fit if I bought another goat. Also hard to find one in milk this time of year in Ohio. But I do admit that I look daily on Craigslist for one.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> I don't want to sound like a fussy mother hen or anything , but it's possible that being on here so late keeps you up. I know if I stay on here late and then try to go directly to bed, I can never get to sleep. And I also heard that if you cut out electronics of any kind for like 40 minutes to an hour, before bed, it helps you get to sleep. I mean, think about it, it's like there's a bunch of is girls in a room talking our heads off- I would never be able to go straight to sleep if we were actually doing that in person!  Just my thoughts on it.  You could also maybe get some herbal sleepy tea - I know scull cap is good for that- drink some before bed and see if that helps.


Could be I guess... But once I finally get to the point that I can go to sleep, I fall right asleep right from here.. And last night I laird in bed for WELL over an hour after being on here..

I think we do have some of the sleepy time tea, I'll try that tonight  I do like a cup of tea before bed so that will work


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh, Jill, my feed store has the oats, and is ordering the barley for me.. It's steamed crimped barley I think he said... But he said it's the same as rolled.. That's ok right?
And I still have a good amount of my dairy goat pellets left.. Can I use that in place of the Sunshine Plus till it's gone? http://blueseal.com/files/feeding-and-mgmt/goat-sheep-llama/815-premium-dairy-goat.pdf


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hey guys. Waiting for my Dr. appt.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's no fun


----------



## Scottyhorse

Skyla, I had the same problem a while back. I ended up having to take melatonin (sp). It's something your body produces itself (so you can sleep) but some people don't produce enough. It's OTC. Really helps. I take 5-6 mg a little while before I go to bed.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hmm.. I'll look into that... Possibly we have it... Thanks


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Getting ready to make some more soap  just waiting for the rest of my milk to thaw


----------



## Scottyhorse

No problem


----------



## nchen7

sweet!

I want to make more soap, but the place where I get my coconut oil for a reasonable price is no longer stocking it. I live on a tropical island, but can't find reasonably priced, locally made coconut oil. it's so frustrating!


----------



## goathiker

goatlady1314 said:


> Like what is the purpose of walking the goats on trails and having that thing on thier backs?


They carry all our gear. In the case of the picture we were going out to do some crabbing and fishing at an estuary about 3 miles from any roads. They carried the gear in and the gear and crabs back out. We go berry picking the same way, covering long distances and picking our years worth of berries in a few days. 
They can carry all of our camping gear for long distance hiking trips.
It's like backpacking but, they carry the packs instead of us. Since they can mostly eat off the trail, we don't have to carry much more than some manna for them to eat.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Is it just me or did a ton of posts get deleted? So confused.


----------



## ksalvagno

I think Austin is still working on the merger with the goat packing site.


----------



## goathiker

Everything I did this morning disappeared into cyber space...I want my time back :rofl:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Scottyhorse said:


> Is it just me or did a ton of posts get deleted? So confused.


No... Not just you... Were back on page 1120!!! What happened?!?!? 

On a good note: My smiley faces are back!  :clap:


----------



## NubianFan

Well I refreshed and the whole site was gone, I went away and came back and things are jumbled out of place and some things are missing, I think it is because they are working on the board.


----------



## Emzi00

What just happened???


----------



## Scottyhorse

Maybe they should have left the two sites separate! :lol: :ROFL:

So anways Jill..... Do you think based the pictures of the Boer doe I posted a pack would fit her? She is about 10 months old.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Scottyhorse said:


> Maybe they should have left the two sites separate! :lol: :ROFL:
> 
> So anways Jill..... Do you think based the pictures of the Boer doe I posted a pack would fit her? She is about 10 months old.


What pictures? :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

I was addicted to the hokey pokey, but I turned myself around


----------



## Texaslass

NubianFan said:


> Well I refreshed and the whole site was gone, I went away and came back and things are jumbled out of place and some things are missing, I think it is because they are working on the board.


Yikes, I come back and there's tons if stuff missing! Im so confused too!!


----------



## goathiker

I'll have to go find her picture Sydney. 

Alright, got to go water...I wonder what will happen while I'm gone


----------



## NubianFan

When you come back we will all be green and have plastic inflatable unicorn horns on our heads and be eating peanut butter kiss cookies....


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

This is like "Back to the Future" backward! LOL

Got to go... Talk to you later! :wave:


----------



## Texaslass

NubianFan said:


> When you come back we will all be green and have plastic inflatable unicorn horns on our heads and be eating peanut butter kiss cookies....


:ROFL: :cake: :greengrin: :cheers: :hammer: :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

I scawred mommy....


----------



## Scottyhorse

By Patrick! :wave:


----------



## NubianFan

Hey someone ask Austin if he is working on Netflix too, it isn't working for me at all right now, it looks like it has went back to 80's computer technology!!  (just kidding, no one bother Austin)


----------



## Texaslass

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> This is like "Back to the Future" backward! LOL
> 
> Got to go... Talk to you later! :wave:


OW! Patrick, you just gave me a major brain ache!  :hammer:


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> I'll have to go find her picture Sydney.
> 
> Alright, got to go water...I wonder what will happen while I'm gone


I can post them again. They are also on the "Oh, Annie...." thread  Hopefully that's still there!


----------



## NubianFan

see ya later Patrick and Jill


----------



## Texaslass

NubianFan said:


> I scawred mommy....


What, of my smilies?


----------



## Emzi00

This funny business with the site is scaring me  :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Texaslass said:


> What, of my smilies?


No of the strange computer happenings and disappearances!!!!


----------



## Texaslass

Yikes, it also made me quote stuff when I didn't!!!


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> Yikes, it also made me quote stuff when I didn't!!!


You probably just accidentally clicked the one thing


----------



## NubianFan

Texaslass said:


> Yikes, it also made me quote stuff when I didn't!!!


 see Scwareeee


----------



## Scottyhorse

This is totally messed up! :slapfloor:


----------



## NubianFan

Yeah but it isn't anything a hot wing can't fix....


----------



## Emzi00

Nothing _food_ can't fix...  :lol:


----------



## goathiker

What's funny is...I still have all the likes for stuff I never wrote...and my smilies died again


----------



## Texaslass

Just weird. 

Oh, Jill we got the barley and oats!!  I'm excited! We still have some feed left though, might be a few days before we get started on it...

I have to feed the little kids (human)  :wave: Hopefully it'll be better when I come back.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I got a whole bunch of likes from stuff that had already gotten liked... LOL


----------



## Emzi00

Have fun feeding the humans :wave:


----------



## emilieanne

Since my post was deleted, I'm still here guys!
And my barn is almost finished. 
Seeeeee:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hey Emma, have you gotten the Hunger Games Catching Fire soundtrack yet? I pre-ordered it, and it's quite excellent! Better than the first IMO. I like more of the songs


----------



## Scottyhorse

Looking really great, Emilie! 
How're things with you and your boy?


----------



## Emzi00

Hehe, nope I haven't Sydney :lol: I don't have money The goats ate it... figuratively..


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> Hehe, nope I haven't Sydney :lol: I don't have money The goats ate it... figuratively..


LOL! I had some extra credit from last Christmas. Hehe.


----------



## emilieanne

Scottyhorse said:


> Looking really great, Emilie! How're things with you and your boy?


Great! Thank you.


----------



## goathiker

Annie looks narrow enough for a saddle now, but she may widen out a lot as she matures. It's hard to say right now.


----------



## goathiker

I like your building Emilie. Love the tree support.


----------



## NubianFan

Yummy yummy, hot wings, blue cheese dressing, diet dr thunder and corn... I am in a MUCH better mood already


----------



## goathiker

Hey, no fair...

:rofl: those are some disgruntled people. The next few days may be fun. Goat people like change even less then their goats


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Annie looks narrow enough for a saddle now, but she may widen out a lot as she matures. It's hard to say right now.


Ok. I guess we'll just wait and see. I can't get another goat just for packing - my parents are limiting me   So, I don't know if I will be able to get that Togg doe, either. Oh well. Someday


----------



## Emzi00

Leslie, I'll be there in a day and a half for wings  :yum:


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Hey, no fair...
> 
> :rofl: those are some disgruntled people. The next few days may be fun. Goat people like change even less then their goats


There's another goathiker on here now  Pretty sure you're not steve from CO, right, _Jill_ from OR?!  :shades:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> There's another goathiker on here now  Pretty sure you're not steve from CO, right, Jill from OR?!  :shades:


:laugh:

------------------------
Urg..


----------



## emilieanne

goathiker said:


> I like your building Emilie. Love the tree support.


Thank you I LOVE that pen. It's awesome!!


----------



## goathiker

Scottyhorse said:


> There's another goathiker on here now  Pretty sure you're not steve from CO, right, _Jill_ from OR?!  :shades:


Wow, wonder what they'll do about that?


----------



## goatlady1314

Hi guys mind if I join??


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Wow, wonder what they'll do about that?


Was wondering that myself.


----------



## Scottyhorse

goatlady1314 said:


> Hi guys mind if I join??


Of course


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> :laugh:
> 
> ------------------------
> Urg..


What's wrong??  :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Just trying to make soap and my help is off talking on the phone and pretty much ignoring me even though I have asked for help multiple times! And I think the milk is scorched and I'm just really ticked off right now! :sigh: sorry for my rant!


----------



## Emzi00

:hug: Be calm Skyla, it's okay :hug:


----------



## goatlady1314

What kinda soup?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

:tears: :mecry:

Hi guys...

:tears:


----------



## goatlady1314

Whats wrong


----------



## Scottyhorse

littlegoatgirl said:


> :tears: :mecry:
> 
> Hi guys...
> 
> :tears:


Uh oh, what's wrong??  :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goatlady1314 said:


> What kinda soup?


Soap  making Goats Milk Soap


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> :tears: :mecry: Hi guys... :tears:


Awe what's wrong Sarah?? We can have a rough time together  :hug:


----------



## goatlady1314

Sounds good


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> :hug: Be calm Skyla, it's okay :hug:


Thanks Emma  :hug: I just got real aggravated... I would get yelled at if that were me who did that :roll:


----------



## goathiker

Sarah?


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Thanks Emma  :hug: I just got real aggravated... I would get yelled at if that were me who did that :roll:


I would be aggravated too if I were you. :hug:


----------



## goatlady1314

Who all has blonde hair?? I do!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

And now it's my fault for sitting on my iPod while waiting for the oils to cool :hair: 
So now on sitting out in the freezing cold trying to cool it down! >_<


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Skyla is your iPod broken??? 


My chicken died :tears:


----------



## goatlady1314

Lol it sounds so funny when people say :hair: haha


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Skyla is your iPod broken??? My chicken died :tears:


No, why?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Oh I was just curious because you said you sat on it so I was worried haha

:mecry: :tears:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Oh I was just curious because you said you sat on it so I was worried haha :mecry: :sad:


Haha! No, I meant like I was on my iPod while I was waiting 

Sorry about your chicken  :hug:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Oh haha

And thanks
:tears:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Sorry about your chicken, Sarah  :hug: I always hate it when those little buggars die  :hug:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

goatlady1314 said:


> Who all has blonde hair?? I do!!


I do!

My smiley faces died... Again! 

Wow... Seems like everybody is having a bad day! :hug:


----------



## NubianFan

Awww I am sorry about your chicken. Some varmit got one of my mixed breed roosters and hen the other day.


----------



## NubianFan

Not me I am having a pretty decent day, even better after hot wings. I did get mobbed by dogs today and had dog hair all over me and I am actually allergic to dogs, I have dogs but they mostly stay outside and most dogs really don't flare up my allergies much but these two dogs who mobbed me really got my allergies going. So I did have a headache half the day til I got out of my dog hair clothes and now I feel fine.


----------



## emilieanne

NubianFan said:


> Awww I am sorry about your chicken. Some varmit got one of my mixed breed roosters and hen the other day.


Me too, I had a panther get 5 hens, a chick, and my bunny. 
It also went after my does. 
Hope you don't loose any more chickens!!


----------



## goatlady1314

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> I do!
> 
> My smiley faces died... Again!
> 
> Wow... Seems like everybody is having a bad day! :hug:


Lol :hi5:

i dont have smileys on my phone.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Thanks everyone. He was a really nice bird and we were planning on breeding him this year... I'm just real sad he's really pretty...


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

NubianFan said:


> Not me I am having a pretty decent day, even better after hot wings. I did get mobbed by dogs today and had dog hair all over me and I am actually allergic to dogs, I have dogs but they mostly stay outside and most dogs really don't flare up my allergies much but these two dogs who mobbed me really got my allergies going. So I did have a headache half the day til I got out of my dog hair clothes and now I feel fine.


IMO that still sounds like a pretty bad day!

I'm having pizza (hot sauce instead of pizza sauce) tonight! Yum!!!!


----------



## goathiker

Oh, I'm sorry Sarah.


----------



## Emzi00

Y'all having bad days? Me too..


----------



## goatlady1314

Ya so am I


----------



## NubianFan

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> IMO that still sounds like a pretty bad day!
> 
> I'm having pizza (hot sauce instead of pizza sauce) tonight! Yum!!!!


When you get my age, your definition of a good day gets a lot wider. LOL Nothing terrible happened that is a good day. Yesterday was a sucky day, but I slept on it and decided I am not going to let it control me...


----------



## Emzi00

:hug: Sorry Sarah.


----------



## NubianFan

emilieanne said:


> Me too, I had a panther get 5 hens, a chick, and my bunny.
> It also went after my does.
> Hope you don't loose any more chickens!!


I hope you don't lose any more animals either Emilie, it stinks to lose them. At least this rooster and hen weren't any I was particularly attached to they were almost feral kind of raised themselves in the woods.


----------



## Scottyhorse

What we do when my mom is home and we're bored:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Scottyhorse said:


> What we do when my mom is home and we're bored:


Isn't* Can't figure out how to edit on the app.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Scottyhorse said:


> What we do when my mom is home and we're bored:


Are you hanging from the ceiling Sydney? :lol: JK


----------



## goatlady1314

Lol wow you guys are funny.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol! Too funny Sydney!


----------



## Scottyhorse

How I am feeling right now (my hands and toes are ice cold)


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Are you hanging from the ceiling Sydney? :lol: JK


Did it post upside down? Dang app. LOL


----------



## goathiker

Scottyhorse said:


> How I am feeling right now (my hands and toes are ice cold)


I feel exactly the same way. Brrr.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

What to put in a baked potato when there is no butter or cheese??


----------



## goatlady1314

goathiker said:


> I feel exactly the same way. Brrr.


Not me im warm!


----------



## goatlady1314

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> What to put in a baked potato when there is no butter or cheese??


I love sour cream on my baked patatoes!


----------



## goathiker

Ranch dressing


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> What to put in a baked potato when there is no butter or cheese??


One word: Bacon!


----------



## NubianFan

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> What to put in a baked potato when there is no butter or cheese??


Got any ranch dressing, sour cream, bacon bits, or anything like that?


----------



## NubianFan

well I am apparently slow everyone beat me to all three suggestions!! lol


----------



## goathiker

NubianFan said:


> Got any ranch dressing, sour cream, bacon bits, or anything like that?


Haha you just combined what we all said


----------



## nchen7

salt? sour cream? caramelized onions?


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> I feel exactly the same way. Brrr.


It's 29 degrees and falling.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks guys  I was think salt pepper and bacon bits... But our bacon bits are gross lol! I'll prob still use them though lol!

No, no ranch.. And I don't like sour cream..


----------



## NubianFan

My daughter always used to put ranch dressing on her baked potato instead of butter and sour cream. I like butter and sour cream and salt and pepper, I don't care for cheese or chili on my baked potatoes like some people do. Carmelized onions sounds good though...


----------



## goatlady1314

Scottyhorse said:


> It's 29 degrees and falling.


Wow! Were are you from?


----------



## goathiker

We're supposed to get down to 26* tonight...Which reminds me, I'd better go plug in the heat tape for the back water spigot...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I like butter, salt & pepper, cheese and bacon  and some black olives for good measure  hehe!


----------



## Scottyhorse

goatlady1314 said:


> Wow! Were are you from?


Eastern WA. We're starting a fire


----------



## goatlady1314

I like salt butter and sour cream! So good


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> We're supposed to get down to 26* tonight...Which reminds me, I'd better go plug in the heat tape for the back water spigot...


Wouldn't surprise me if we go down that low or lower. Luckily I got my puppy to cuddle with


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> Wouldn't surprise me if we go down that low or lower. Luckily I got my puppy to cuddle with


Sunday here is gonna be like 16*  far too cold for me!! In the low 20's till then..


----------



## goatlady1314

On Wednesday its supposed to get down to 8° here


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goatlady1314 said:


> On Wednesday its supposed to get down to 8° here


Where you from?


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> Wouldn't surprise me if we go down that low or lower. Luckily I got my puppy to cuddle with


I have my pillow to cuddle with....


----------



## Scottyhorse

At least I'm feelin' better about the whole guy thing.. Just tuned out for a couple hours listening to music.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> I have my pillow to cuddle with....


:slapfloor:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol Emma! :ROFL:

That's good Sydney


----------



## goatlady1314

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Where you from?


Iowa


----------



## goathiker

goatlady1314 said:


> Iowa


And what is your name? I'm Jill


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ah 

And I'm Skyla  :wave:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Scottyhorse said:


> Isn't* Can't figure out how to edit on the app.


Haha I read isn't anyway! :lol:

Click the little arrow on the post you want to edit (under the time posted) and there's an edit button.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> What to put in a baked potato when there is no butter or cheese??


Salt? How can you not have butter OR cheese??


----------



## goatlady1314

goathiker said:


> And what is your name? I'm Jill


Hi Jill! my name is chaney its alittle unique.


----------



## NubianFan

I am chatting with the tech support guy at Netflix he is trying to figure out why I can't use Netflix tonight.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Salt? How can you not have butter OR cheese??


It's sad I know.. We have cheese.. Just not the shredded cheese I normally put in.. Just deli cheese and we just ran out of butter..


----------



## littlegoatgirl

goatlady1314 said:


> Iowa


Oh jeez that better not make it's way over here! We already had snow!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> I am chatting with the tech support guy at Netflix he is trying to figure out why I can't use Netflix tonight.


Hope they figure it out!


----------



## goathiker

Hmm, make cheese sauce instead...


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> It's sad I know.. We have cheese.. Just not the shredded cheese I normally put in.. Just deli cheese and we just ran out of butter..


Oh.. Well you could always shred deli cheese


----------



## littlegoatgirl

My name's Sarah :wave:

Where's Sarah tonight?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Anyone want some rainbow sprinkles?? :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Jeez! Sure!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> Hmm, make cheese sauce instead...


How would I do that?


----------



## goatlady1314

littlegoatgirl said:


> Oh jeez that better not make it's way over here! We already had snow!


It snowed here twice already


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Lol Emma! :ROFL:
> 
> That's good Sydney


Yeah. Still kinda sad/mad about it, but MUCH better than last night  I just don't understand people sometimes  I'll just wait for another goat loving country guy


----------



## littlegoatgirl

goatlady1314 said:


> It snowed here twice already


Same, but only got 1-2 inches total first time. This past time we had over a foot and a snow day


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Oh.. Well you could always shred deli cheese


But it's like American Cheese.. That's not as good as mozzarella.. I have Monetary Jack.. But that's my dad's block for cheese and crackers.. I might be able to use a small piece... Hmm..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Jeez! Sure!


:lol: a huge 6lb box of jimmies!! Crazy! Lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> Yeah. Still kinda sad/mad about it, but MUCH better than last night  I just don't understand people sometimes  I'll just wait for another goat loving country guy


Yah.. I know :hug: but you'll find someone WAY better


----------



## goatlady1314

littlegoatgirl said:


> Same, but only got 1-2 inches total first time. This past time we had over a foot and a snow day


Wow we didnt get that much.... lucky you


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Yah.. I know :hug: but you'll find someone WAY better


Thanks :hug: I sure hope  What I really hope is that I don't have to wait till I'm really old, like 30!   Sooner rather than later is fine with me  But I don't want to rush it


----------



## Scottyhorse

I am gunna go for a bit... I found out we are going over to someones house for dinner! If I have some time before we leave I'll pop back in till we leave. If not, ttyl!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I know that feeling too :laugh:

OK  Talk to you later Sydney


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Alright showering then might pop back in, otherwise night!


----------



## goatlady1314

Ya im leaving to bye


----------



## goathiker

Bye everyone, my check boxes started bringing me to weird unrelated threads instead of refreshing this one


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

bye guys :wave:


----------



## NubianFan

still chatting with tech support at Netflix...


----------



## goathiker

Weird day, did you figure something out for your potato yet?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I just did salt and pepper... its kinda dry.. but ok


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Did the website shut down at about 6 or 7 for everyone else too?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I should have done sea salt! didn't think of that till after


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Not that I know of Sarah... BUt it is possible...


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Haha then it wouldn't be dry, cause is from the sea! Haha get it?
Sorry it's late... Got a lame sense of humor


----------



## Scottyhorse

We are leaving! Talk to you guys later!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL Sarah! :ROFL:


----------



## emilieanne

Goodnight guys!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Night :wave:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Night whoever's leaving...


Anyone want to clue me in on what happened with the whole packgoatforum? I'm very confused... 
(I think that's why I couldn't do anything on here, it was when they were merging??)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That forum was merged into TGS for some reason.. So that is probably why we have been having some small issues...  I'm not sure on all the details though.. Doesn't seem like the members of the pack goat forum really are either  I feel bad for them  I know how it feels! It's not fun at all!


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, it's caused some interesting problems. They weren't told that they were merging either. I hope Austin sets them up a nice little sub-forum to have.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah..  that's really gotta stink!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

goathiker said:


> Yeah, it's caused some interesting problems. They weren't told that they were merging either. I hope Austin sets them up a nice little sub-forum to have.


Same here! Like really, not even told??? I mean the seem a little like they're being mean but I think they're just mad, and I would be too!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

This is bad guys... So after seeing pictures of my dad's Europe work trip (and of course the goats he saw ) I was like "that's an ober, togg, saanen, alpine, hey there's a Nubian! Overall It was funny. But now I realized I really want a togg or two!! And I fonts now why! I just really like they're color. The problem is nobody around her has them


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Well I'd better get to bed, night y'all.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Toggs are pretty  I would t mind one  but not a whole lot around here either.. I would ship one in if I bought one..


----------



## NubianFan

NIGHT EVERYONE....Sorry for all caps my computer has lost its mind. Or maybe its operator has... anyway still messing with the Netflix thing and it is starting to get very annoying.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Mine was doing that before lol!

Ugh! How annoying!! 

Night guys  gonna drink a cup of sleepy tea and head to bed..


----------



## goathiker

Night those that are going. Sorry about your Netflix Leslie. We have problems here as well quite a bit...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well the tea smells good.. Lol!


----------



## NubianFan

Grrrrr this isn't working....


----------



## goathiker

Oh Skyla, mixing the meat goats pellets will only drop your boys food to 14.5% protein that should be fine for boys.


----------



## NubianFan

oh I really am not going to bed, I am just telling everyone else night, I am so busy fighting with this thing though I am not good company!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> Oh Skyla, mixing the meat goats pellets will only drop your boys food to 14.5% protein that should be fine for boys.


Ok  I think I may do that then..

When I flush them before breeding do I just add more Sunshine + as a top dress like I would normally??


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh  lol!

I hate tech support..  

Haha! Makes me think of a song.. I'll go find it!

This tea isn't very good  and it looks like pee!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha!! Here ya go Leslie


----------



## Texaslass

littlegoatgirl said:


> My name's Sarah :wave:
> 
> Where's Sarah tonight?


Don't know if anyone's still around, but I'm trying to catch up!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I am but going to bed


----------



## goathiker

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Ok  I think I may do that then..
> 
> When I flush them before breeding do I just add more Sunshine + as a top dress like I would normally??


Okay, I'm confusing myself. If you mix everything except Sunshine plus with the meat goats pellets taking that spot, it is 14.5%. If you mix the whole mix and add meat goat pellets to it, then it stays at 16%. 
Flushing would be the same.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm drinking sleepy tea and getting ready for bed... I'm tired..

This tea isn't very good either.. And did I mention it looks like pee?! How appetizing is that?! Not very!


----------



## goathiker

I'm here but my smilies are still dead ):


----------



## Texaslass

littlegoatgirl said:


> I am but going to bed


Well I'm not staying. Y'all wrote a lot tonight! 
Sorry for everyone's bad days.  :hug: 
Mine was actually pretty good. (Knock on wood )
Hope tomorrow is much better!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sorry if I confused you Jill!

Thanks  I appreciate all your help! Should be getting the Barley in tomorrow, and will grab the oats at the same time.. Will mix it all when I get home from work and will have it ready for their switch over for the next day


----------



## NubianFan

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Haha!! Here ya go Leslie


 :rofl:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> :rofl:


 I love Tim! He is WAY funny!


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Sorry if I confused you Jill!
> 
> Thanks  I appreciate all your help! Should be getting the Barley in tomorrow, and will grab the oats at the same time.. Will mix it all when I get home from work and will have it ready for their switch over for the next day


Yay! Got mine today, my little sister help me mix it all up, and it's ready to go! Now to just use up the old stuff.. I'm impatient, lol.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Like my cup of pee??(well.. What's left of it..) :lol: :ROFL:

Man! Am I tired or what?! Whew!


----------



## NubianFan

finally got it working. at least these tech support people were nice


----------



## NubianFan

That kinda does look like pee. We have a therapist at work that only drinks green tea and he makes like a pint of it and puts it in the frig at work to get cold then he brings this cold pint of green tea in a pilsner glass to the staffings. Half of us tell him it looks like he is drinking beer the other half of us say it looks like he is drinking pee


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> Yay! Got mine today, my little sister help me mix it all up, and it's ready to go! Now to just use up the old stuff.. I'm impatient, lol.


I know! LOL! I'm gonna use my dairy goat pellets for this first batch so I can start  I'm way to impatient  :laugh:


----------



## NubianFan

I am going to go try to watch something on there and make sure it works for real.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> finally got it working. at least these tech support people were nice


YAY!!  :stars:


----------



## goathiker

Well, that's good what are you going to watch?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> That kinda does look like pee. We have a therapist at work that only drinks green tea and he makes like a pint of it and puts it in the frig at work to get cold then he brings this cold pint of green tea in a pilsner glass to the staffings. Half of us tell him it looks like he is drinking beer the other half of us say it looks like he is drinking pee


LOL! That's too funny! I hate green tea 

I'll get y'all a better pic of my next cup  it really looks like pee when it's full! Lol! Yes, I have a warped mind!  :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well.. I'm gonna head to bed now I think.. I think this tea worked! *yawn* we'll see when I get in bed though lol


----------



## Texaslass

NubianFan said:


> That kinda does look like pee. We have a therapist at work that only drinks green tea and he makes like a pint of it and puts it in the frig at work to get cold then he brings this cold pint of green tea in a pilsner glass to the staffings. Half of us tell him it looks like he is drinking beer the other half of us say it looks like he is drinking pee


Y'all are both grossing me out.  we drink a lot of green tea, and I have tried VERY hard NOT to let that idea into my mind, and now you must remind me! 
I prefer to call it "grasswater". I don't like it much anyway, and it does looks like that, so it seemed a better thing to call it.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:slapfloor: ROFL: haha!! Too funny!


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> :slapfloor: ROFL: haha!! Too funny!


Lol! Good night everyone!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Texaslass said:


> Y'all are both grossing me out.  we drink a lot of green tea, and I have tried VERY hard NOT to let that idea into my mind, and now you must remind me!
> I prefer to call it "grasswater". I don't like it much anyway, and it does looks like that, so it seemed a better thing to call it.


Face the truth Sarah, it looks like pee. :ROFL:

Night!


----------



## goathiker

Hahaha,


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Sarah T


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Hi/bye guys! I wont be able to sign on any other time tonight, but thought I would say goodnight in advance! So... Goodnight! :wave:

Patrick


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Patrick


----------



## NubianFan

I watched another Miss Fisher mystery. I really like those, but I like british television. It was good but not I have to take a bath and go to bed. Night anyone that is left see ya tomorrow most likely


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Leslie. Talk to you later.


----------



## PantoneH

I have a question since we are chatting about anything. Im sure my goat is preggars but shes my first possible kidder. So... If i post a picture or two could you tell me how much longer i have to wait and how many she may possibly have?
It actually just started getting colddown here. And its mid november. Im hoping for s ow here in slocomb alabama.


----------



## goathiker

We could look and try to guess


----------



## Scottyhorse

19 freaking degrees. Yay.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Oh look at that. It's 15 degrees now.


----------



## ksalvagno

Sounds like getting under some nice warm quilts is in order! :snowcheese:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Or moving to somewhere warm


----------



## ksalvagno

Just think how many bugs those cold days are killing! Less parasites.


----------



## Scottyhorse

That is true. Still don't like the cold


----------



## ksalvagno

Good night Miss Sydney. I think I'm FINALLY tired enough to go to bed. It is 2:40 am here.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Night Karen! Hope you get some sleep  :wave:


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'm going to bed too. Night Jill! (Not sure if you are still on or not?)


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Sidney, I'm kind of here


----------



## emilieanne

Gmornin guys!! Headed north to some of y'all! 
Going to West Virginia to hunt


----------



## nchen7

morning!

good luck with your hunt today Emilie!


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

Welcome to my nice place here in wv


----------



## emilieanne

Thanks guys 
Lydia, what city/town are you in?? 
I know when we get off the exit for our"town" it's 47 min from Walmart just to the house!! Lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Morning all 

Looks like Karen took over for me last night! That stinks being up that late


----------



## NubianFan

ksalvagno said:


> Just think how many bugs those cold days are killing! Less parasites.


Wow now that is turning a negative into a positive if I have ever heard it!!!


----------



## NubianFan

bye guys I gotta go to work


----------



## nchen7

enjoy your day at work Leslie. I'm already at work.....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Wow now that is turning a negative into a positive if I have ever heard it!!!


That's how I always look at it! Lol!

Have a good day Leslie


----------



## nchen7

being warm year round isn't fun either. just the other day I was at a friends house, and it was so hot I started getting heat hives all over myself. it was a nice ladies brunch we were having, and then there's me, all red and splotchy all over. lol


----------



## goatlady1314

nchen7 said:


> being warm year round isn't fun either. just the other day I was at a friends house, and it was so hot I started getting heat hives all over myself. it was a nice ladies brunch we were having, and then there's me, all red and splotchy all over. lol


I would love it if it was warm year round! So would my goats lol


----------



## nchen7

I don't think the goats like it. b/c it rains a lot here too. it's not fun for them. our land is muddy a lot of the time.....


----------



## goatlady1314

nchen7 said:


> I don't think the goats like it. b/c it rains a lot here too. it's not fun for them. our land is muddy a lot of the time.....


Oh ya its really dry here and my goats love to lay in the sun sometimes I think there dead when they are doing it lol.


----------



## nchen7

mine don't really lay around much, except for the one. it was rainy all day yesterday, and today is muddy. one is in heat so she's being super annoying, and her wethered buckling is also wailing today, not sure why.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Why are all the smilies different....


----------



## goatlady1314

nchen7 said:


> mine don't really lay around much, except for the one. it was rainy all day yesterday, and today is muddy. one is in heat so she's being super annoying, and her wethered buckling is also wailing today, not sure why.


Ya it iced snowed and rained her yesterday.. thats weird


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

My smileys are different too! :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: (They look weird) 

Hello... :wave:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hey Patrick! :wave:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Hi Sydney! :wave:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Now my signature smiley face looks ill! I want the old smilies back! :evil: LOL


----------



## Scottyhorse

Good thing I didn't have any smilies in my signature  :laugh: 

I wonder if they imported them from the packgoat forum.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Scottyhorse said:


> I wonder if they imported them from the packgoat forum.


That makes sense. I wonder if they will change it back? onder:

(What is this: :!: )?!?!?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Doubt it  

Uhh... I think that's an exclamation point! LOL


----------



## NubianFan

I still need prayers guys. Things got a little worse today.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Sorry Leslie... I missed what happened? Praying anyways :hug:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Scottyhorse said:


> Doubt it
> 
> Uhh... I think that's an exclamation point! LOL


I know, but on a smiley face!?!?! Or is it an "exclamation face':?: IDK LOL :?: (question face)

I guess now you can end your sentence with a face thing:arrow: :?: :!:


----------



## nchen7

I don't like these new smilies. I hope Austin brings back the other ones. maybe just another glitch we have to deal with for the time being....


----------



## NubianFan

I didnt say. It isnt something I want to put on the internet and there is a lot of bavkstory anyway so it would take a lot of explaining to be really understood.


----------



## Texaslass

This is weird, but I like this smilie: :shock: :lol:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Got to go guys... Talk to you later!

Patrick


----------



## ksalvagno

NubianFan said:


> Wow now that is turning a negative into a positive if I have ever heard it!!!


I do look forward to the cold period. When I hear about the major parasite problems in the south, it just makes me shudder. I also really like the break from bugs.

Skyla - I had previously had problems once in a while with insomnia but I have had almost continuous insomnia problems since I quit drinking pop. You'd think it would be the opposite with having no caffeine and significantly less sugar but not so for me.

Last couple of days I have been feeling sorry for myself since it has been a month since my last pop and I don't feel great. I'm making this big effort to eat better and stay away from pop and sweets and I still feel worse than when I was enjoying it all. I know my body is probably still healing and I'm slowly losing weight but I wish I had the encouragement of actually feeling better.


----------



## ksalvagno

NubianFan said:


> I still need prayers guys. Things got a little worse today.


Will continue to pray for you.


----------



## Texaslass

Sorry Karen. :hug: From what I've heard though, it can take quite a long time sometimes for all the toxins to go away after stopping on stuff like that. :hug:
Don't give up yet, I'm _sure_ you will feel the difference at some point.


----------



## Scottyhorse

NubianFan said:


> I didnt say. It isnt something I want to put on the internet and there is a lot of bavkstory anyway so it would take a lot of explaining to be really understood.


Oh okay. I hope you're alright :hug:


----------



## Scottyhorse

I really like the song Who We Are by Imagine Dragons.


----------



## nchen7

Sorry Leslie, hope everything turns out alright.

Karen, you will feel better soon! your body is just flushing, and it will get worse before it gets better! just drink lots of fluids to help it along.


----------



## Texaslass

Agreed^^ 

Hey guess what! I got the fecal results, and it was only 230 eggs per gram of cocci, and no worms at all!! That's good, am I right? 
I'm guessing maybe they are just low on a particular mineral or minerals, that's why they're anemic, idk. But I'm super happy!


----------



## nchen7

yay congrats! i'm not sure if that a small count of cocci?


----------



## Texaslass

nchen7 said:


> yay congrats! i'm not sure if that a small count of cocci?


I'm not completely sure either, lol. But I did do some searching, on here and other places, and I *think* anything under 500 is pretty low. Not %100 sure, though. 
I PMed Lacie about it.


----------



## ksalvagno

Not sure on the cocci load. But great that there is nothing else.


----------



## ksalvagno

nchen7 said:


> Karen, you will feel better soon! your body is just flushing, and it will get worse before it gets better! just drink lots of fluids to help it along.


I hope so. I have been drinking a lot. That is one of my other complaints that I'm constantly in the bathroom too. I'll get over it. Just tired of it all right now.


----------



## Texaslass

ksalvagno said:


> Not sure on the cocci load. But great that there is nothing else.


Yeah, I hope she gets back to me soon. I'm hoping I won't have to use the Corid I have on hand, cause that's all I have. I don't really mind, but the whole five day treatment thing is a pain, plus I don't want to have to throw out the milk. We barely have enough as it is. :/


----------



## nchen7

lol! sometimes your body also has to get used to the water you're drinking. if you're not used to drinking a lot, and you start, it'll just flush it right now. i'm an avid tea/water drinking, and I really only use the washroom about 8 times a day, and I drink almost 3 litres of liquids (sometimes within a span of the 8 hrs i'm at work)


----------



## nchen7

Texaslass said:


> Yeah, I hope she gets back to me soon. I'm hoping I won't have to use the Corid I have on hand, cause that's all I have. I don't really mind, but the whole five day treatment thing is a pain, plus I don't want to have to throw out the milk. We barely have enough as it is. :/


do the herbal one. worked for me.

Cocci Remedy
1 tsp powdered ginger * 1 tsp cloves * 1 tsp slippery elm powder * 1/2 tsp cinnamon
1 cup boiling water - Steep for 20 minutes
For a 2 month old kid give 6-10cc twice a day for 5-7 days

I've also added 1/4 cayenne to the recipe.


----------



## goathiker

That is pretty low for cocci Sarah, I wouldn't treat unless they were above a thousand.


----------



## nchen7

Jill to the rescue!


----------



## Texaslass

nchen7 said:


> do the herbal one. worked for me.
> 
> Cocci Remedy
> 1 tsp powdered ginger * 1 tsp cloves * 1 tsp slippery elm powder * 1/2 tsp cinnamon
> 1 cup boiling water - Steep for 20 minutes
> For a 2 month old kid give 6-10cc twice a day for 5-7 days
> 
> I've also added 1/4 cayenne to the recipe.


Oh, yeah! :doh: I knew I was forgetting something! I was thinking the oth day that if they had cocci I would print out that recipe you'd given me before, and use that. 
Thanks for the reminder!  
Though we don't have any slippery elm right now, and the annoying thing is we were going to order some the other day to have on hand (for humans and goats), but ended up not including that in the order. Grr. Well, maybe they don't need to be treated right now. 
Lacie! Please get back to me! :lol:


----------



## nchen7

Jill just said nto to worry unless it's over 1000. if no slippery elm, try psyllium husk (dont' put it in the mixture...it'll get clumpy....I speak from experience). it helps solidify poop. but if they dont' have the runs, you can mix the other stuff up and give that instead.


----------



## Texaslass

goathiker said:


> That is pretty low for cocci Sarah, I wouldn't treat unless they were above a thousand.


Lol! While I was writing! Awesome,thanks Jill! 
So, what's your theory on why they are anemic then??
They're UTD on copper (well, it was several months ago, and I don't know how often I need to do it yet, since this is my first year doing it)
BoSe,
Worming
Lots of nutrition
Loose minerals
Baking soda

What am I missing??


----------



## Texaslass

nchen7 said:


> Jill just said nto to worry unless it's over 1000. if no slippery elm, try psyllium husk (dont' put it in the mixture...it'll get clumpy....I speak from experience). it helps solidify poop. but if they dont' have the runs, you can mix the other stuff up and give that instead.


Thanks, I was responding. 
They don't have the runs, in fact they seem great, other than being anemic. :shrug:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Here are those puppy pics


----------



## goathiker

Texaslass said:


> What am I missing??


Cobalt...Get them a prehistoric rock (Redmond Rock)

I still think that the whole grains are going to make a huge difference for them too.


----------



## ksalvagno

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Here are those puppy pics


OMG they are just precious.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Pretty cute aren't they? They sound like little ghosts


----------



## Texaslass

Sorry guys!! Didn't mean to run out on you! I looked out my window and saw both the bucks over by the doe pen, acting dumb. 
Bro. didn't lock their gate this morning.


----------



## ksalvagno

You just continue my puppy fever.


----------



## Texaslass

goathiker said:


> Cobalt...Get them a prehistoric rock (Redmond Rock)
> 
> I still think that the whole grains are going to make a huge difference for them too.


Is that the same as Himalayan salt? The kind of salt with minerals in it? Kind of pink....


----------



## Texaslass

So I win, right? What's my prize? 
I guessed nine puppies, Lacie! :lol:

Ew, it's hot today and rainy at the same time.  Amd it's supposed to be really cold on the weekend. Texas weather. :roll:


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, they're a lot the same. The difference is that the Himalayan salt is mountain salt which has more sodium and the Redmond salt is sea salt which has less sodium and more iodide. You could get a blue brick too if you can find one. I can't find them here anymore.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Those puppies are so cute Lacie!


----------



## Texaslass

Interesting... I asked the feed store last night for a Himalayan salt lick, but I called it a mineral salt lick; they seemed to get it, then we ended up with the usually kind of mineral block in the truck bed.  I just let it go, since it was already paid for and loaded. The goats like it though. 

Think a regular feed store would have it?

Oh, and do you think my goats could be iodine deficient? Because they went berserk over thieving kelp when I had it. I ran out and haven't been able to get more. 

P.S. for what it's worth, our water is extremely high in sulphur.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Here's my puppy Karen. He's almost two but I will always call him a puppy


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, can't wait until they start running around  They will be at the perfect cuteness level by Christmas, I'm going to set them up by the tree for pics when it's close to Xmas 

Haha Sarah, If you were interested in a puppy I'd say you could get first pick


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Lol, can't wait until they start running around  They will be at the perfect cuteness level by Christmas, I'm going to set them up by the tree for pics when it's close to Xmas
> 
> Haha Sarah, If you were interested in a puppy I'd say you could get first pick


Hehe, aw that's sweet. 

Edit: ew, what happened to the embarrassed emoticon! Yuk!


----------



## goathiker

Our feed store has Redmond Rocks in a bin in the horse section and they definitely could be deficient in Iodine. Our farmlands are all so worn out.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm not fond of the new emoticons either... :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

The Newest Threads sidebar is different now


----------



## ksalvagno

Scottyhorse said:


> Here's my puppy Karen. He's almost two but I will always call him a puppy


What a cutie. Our dogs are 7, 8 and 11 and we still call them pups.


----------



## Texaslass

goathiker said:


> Our feed store has Redmond Rocks in a bin in the horse section and they definitely could be deficient in Iodine. Our farmlands are all so worn out.


Here I was sitting around wondering if you'd dissappeared. Doh! I somehow missed this, sorry.

Okay, I'll check and see next time we go, or call. Thanks! 
And now I really should go, ttyl!


----------



## ksalvagno

goathiker said:


> Yeah, they're a lot the same. The difference is that the Himalayan salt is mountain salt which has more sodium and the Redmond salt is sea salt which has less sodium and more iodide. You could get a blue brick too if you can find one. I can't find them here anymore.


The TSC by me had them. My girls love it


----------



## goatlady1314

ksalvagno said:


> What a cutie. Our dogs are 7, 8 and 11 and we still call them pups.


Is that is dog years cause if its not you have a 77 year old dog!!!


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

emilieanne said:


> Thanks guys
> Lydia, what city/town are you in??
> I know when we get off the exit for our"town" it's 47 min from Walmart just to the house!! Lol


Im in Morgantown.


----------



## goathiker

Hmm, I have a smiling pickle :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## ksalvagno

goatlady1314 said:


> Is that is dog years cause if its not you have a 77 year old dog!!!


No it is 3 different dogs in human years.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I think I'm gunna join FFA


----------



## goathiker

FFA is a lot of fun as long as you have a good teacher.


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> FFA is a lot of fun as long as you have a good teacher.


I know quite a few kids who are in FFA. Not really friends with them, but they've been members for a long time so the teacher must be ok.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey guys


----------



## goathiker

Hey Skyla


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:wave:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ugg.. I like the old smileys..  they were better..


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hey Skyla  :wave: same here.


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, me too. I'm watching social science experiments. They are so funny.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

it's so stupid looking 

Ugh.. I'm getting attacked by siblings to buy them McDonalds lol


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I miss the old smilies


----------



## Scottyhorse

LOL Skyla. I haven't had Mc Donalds in forever.


----------



## goatlady1314

Me either since its so far away!


----------



## Emzi00

Just popping in to say hi, almost back home from picking up Billie, McDonald's has WiFi


----------



## goathiker

Eww, McDonalds doesn't get my money...


----------



## NubianFan

Hey guys, really bad day for me today... I have cried a lot today... just a bad day...


----------



## goathiker

Oh, I'm sorry Leslie...I sure hope things get better soon.


----------



## NubianFan

Me too


----------



## Scottyhorse

Sorry Leslie  :hug: :hug: :hug:


----------



## Texaslass

I'm sorry Leslie.  ray: :hug:
Ew, Emma, MacDonalds?  I agree with Jill. 


And I hate these new smilies!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It's better then BK 

Awe  so sorry Leslie :hug: still praying for you!


Someone hit a deer like 100ft from my house! Oye! And my dad sees nothing when he goes out hunting :roll:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hehe


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

haha!! That's too funny!


----------



## NubianFan

I am making stroganoff and peas for dinner. I am using sausage instead of ground beef and goat milk instead of cows milk


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sounds yummy! :yum:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Sounds yummy :yum:


----------



## Scottyhorse

LOL Skyla!!!! :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## goatlady1314

Scottyhorse said:


> LOL Skyla!!!! :ROFL: :slapfloor:


Were do you get all these funny pics from


----------



## Scottyhorse

When you make a post click 'advanced' then there is some on the right side. Click 'more smilies' for more.

Gunna take a shower. TTYL!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

why you laughing at me?? I think I missed it! LOL!

I want a Nubian!


----------



## goatlady1314

I have 3


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Cool!
I only want one  And breed LM/NB grades  Keep one grade kid to show and thats it


----------



## goatlady1314

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Cool!
> I only want one  And breed LM/NB grades  Keep one grade kid to show and thats it


How would a LM and a NB babys ears turn out?? I have 2 lamanches and my buck is a nubian so im really curious to see lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well they NB/LM doe I have seen had elf ears.. I would imagine elf ears.. or maybe airplane ears :shrug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emma.. i still cant send you that video  it wont send  just think of me pouring sugar into a cup for 30seconds and you should get an idea


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> why you laughing at me?? I think I missed it! LOL!
> 
> I want a Nubian!


Me too! :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Cool!
> I only want one  And breed LM/NB grades  Keep one grade kid to show and thats it


Ewwww!  Poor kids will be made fun of their whole loves by both sides of the family, and no wonder! :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> Ewwww!  Poor kids will be made fun of their whole loves by both sides of the family, and no wonder! :ROFL:


I LOVE that mix!! And I really want a grade for some reason! LOL!


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I LOVE that mix!! And I really want a grade for some reason! LOL!


:roll: :roll:


----------



## Texaslass

Hahaha!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha!! I've seen that before LOL! :lol:

I have TONS of those saved on my iPod lol!


----------



## goatlady1314

Haha thats so funny lol.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hehe


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Hehe


Lol, I've seen most of those too.  Pinterest is a......diverting place, hehe.  < IDK if this smilie is right anymore, I'm on the app. I meant for it to be the pink one.d:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I found them all on some app my sister had.. Lol!

HAAHA! That's an interesting smiley you got there!


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I found them all on some app my sister had.. Lol!
> 
> HAAHA! That's an interesting smiley you got there!


Don't make me go login to the forum! :hair: the app is soo much easier right now! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Y'all are silly 

:help: These new smilies are weird...


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Y'all are silly
> 
> :help: These new smilies are weird...


Emma! :hug: 
Yes, yes they are.....
Sooooo, how's Billie?? Did she remember you after all that time?  how's Oliver? If I were him I'd be mad at billie for being gone that long...


----------



## Emzi00

Braces are off!!! :grin:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> Don't make me go login to the forum! :hair: the app is soo much easier right now! :lol:


It is! And it doesn't change as much as the site :roll:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL Emma!


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Braces are off!!! :grin:


Yay!! :stars: :dance:

Don't you hate the retainers though? If you don't, you will.


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> Emma! :hug:
> Yes, yes they are.....
> Sooooo, how's Billie?? Did she remember you after all that time?  how's Oliver? If I were him I'd be mad at billie for being gone that long...


Sarah! :hug:
She's good, and smelly, she's been living with the buck for a while 
She did remember me! She came up to me and was like "My human!" :lol: She was all over me 
Well, Oliver decided he wanted to be the dominant one :lol: He used to be so much smaller than Billie, but now he's the bigger one... he knows it too. He was ruffing her up


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> Yay!! :stars: :dance:
> 
> Don't you hate the retainers though? If you don't, you will.


It feels weird, but I can live with it.


----------



## Emzi00

The truck smells like buck, Billie smells like buck, mom smells like buck, I already took a shower, I'm good


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Sarah! :hug:
> She's good, and smelly, she's been living with the buck for a while
> She did remember me! She came up to me and was like "My human!" :lol: She was all over me
> Well, Oliver decided he wanted to be the dominant one :lol: He used to be so much smaller than Billie, but now he's the bigger one... he knows it too. He was ruffing her up


Aw, that's sweet. 

Ew, I was listening to On my Own (don't know the artist) which i like, on air one, and it changed to .... Something icky, -oh, oh, Gods great dance floor.   yuk Changing channels! :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> The truck smells like buck, Billie smells like buck, mom smells like buck, I already took a shower, I'm good


LOL!

I might be in and out, I'm trying to draw a picture.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha! I like buck smell! 

I'm in and out too.. Doing work on one of the sites..


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> Aw, that's sweet.
> 
> Ew, I was listening to On my Own (don't know the artist) which i like, on air one, and it changed to .... Something icky, -oh, oh, Gods great dance floor.   yuk Changing channels! :lol:


You don't like Chris Tomlin?!?!!


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> LOL!
> 
> I might be in and out, I'm trying to draw a picture.


:laugh: You gonna share the picture when you're done?


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Haha! I like buck smell!
> 
> I'm in and out too.. Doing work on one of the sites..


I like buck smell too... but nobody else here does :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> You don't like Chris Tomlin?!?!!


Idk, lol. Not that song anyway.  I don't keep up with all these modern groups.  well, air1 people anyway.


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> :laugh: You gonna share the picture when you're done?


Maybe, but I don't think it'll even be presentable till tomorrow.  I'm out of practice.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> You don't like Chris Tomlin?!?!!


 Chris Tomlin is AWESOME!! 

And God's Great Dance Floor is an AWESOME song!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> I like buck smell too... but nobody else here does :lol:


Hehe! :laugh:


----------



## goathiker

I don't think my "bred" Alpine I got for stud service is bred...Certainly wasn't bred in June. She's been penned with Dex for 2 months. Guess I see what breed she has, if she took at all. :wallbang:


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> Maybe, but I don't think it'll even be presentable till tomorrow.  I'm out of practice.


Can't be that bad  
If it makes you feel better, I'll post some of my pictures


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I wanna see it too!

That's annoying Jill! Trust me I know :hair:


----------



## Texaslass

goathiker said:


> I don't think my "bred" Alpine I got for stud service is bred...Certainly wasn't bred in June. She's been penned with Dex for 2 months. Guess I see what breed she has, if she took at all. :wallbang:


Oh, I hate that!!


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Chris Tomlin is AWESOME!!
> 
> And God's Great Dance Floor is an AWESOME song!!


Sorry, I can't agree on that one.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> Sorry, I can't agree on that one.


 ..


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> ..


I still can't post from the app unless I attach or quote something. :GAAH: oh well.
I kinda have to go watch something with the family for a bit... :/ idk if I'll be back on tonight. 
Now I'm going to have to work harder on my picture, y'all got me all flustered!


----------



## ksalvagno

goathiker said:


> I don't think my "bred" Alpine I got for stud service is bred...Certainly wasn't bred in June. She's been penned with Dex for 2 months. Guess I see what breed she has, if she took at all. :wallbang:


Well that really stinks.

Tuesday I saw some heavy discharge coming from my girl who is supposed to be bred. I will have to try the bleach test with her.


----------



## NubianFan

I am sorry I haven't been on much tonight guys, I just really needed to decompress tonight and so I have been watching Netflix...


----------



## ksalvagno

NubianFan said:


> I am sorry I haven't been on much tonight guys, I just really needed to decompress tonight and so I have been watching Netflix...


You obviously have a lot on your plate. Don't blame you.


----------



## NubianFan

too much


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:hug: No worries Leslie  :hug:


----------



## Emzi00

:hug: :hug: :hug:


----------



## NubianFan

The worst thing is, everything was going so well... then this old stuff had to blindside me.


----------



## NubianFan

I feel convinced it is the devil at work. Trying to bring me down when I am doing well. I am about to graduate into a career that helps people.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

He's good at that...  :hug:
We are all praying for you though, and that is a very powerful thing!


----------



## NubianFan

My God is stronger though...


----------



## goathiker

:hug: Not a problem at all as long as you're alright.


----------



## Emzi00

Leslie, have you heard the song Overcomer by Mandisa?


----------



## goathiker

We've all got your back


----------



## ksalvagno

NubianFan said:


> I feel convinced it is the devil at work. Trying to bring me down when I am doing well. I am about to graduate into a career that helps people.


Just listened to a sermon today. Said the devil can't stand to stick around when you are praising God. So start doing a lot of praising! Get out the bible and go to Psalms and start reading it out loud.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That He is Leslie! That He is! 

That is a good song too Emma! 

And Karen is very right!


----------



## NubianFan

Emzi00 said:


> Leslie, have you heard the song Overcomer by Mandisa?


Emma I am not sure, I am not good with the names and artists of songs, likely I have and just don't know what it is called. I will youtube it though.


----------



## NubianFan

Thanks everyone for the support.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It's a good song


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Glad your not in any physical danger right now! 
I will be praying that it won't come to that either! :hug:


----------



## NubianFan

hhhhhiiiiiiiiii


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

How scary!  :hug: 

Would you mind if I asked for friends to pray for you too?


----------



## NubianFan

No that is fine... more prayer warriors the better


----------



## Emzi00

So scary :blue: :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

that was my thought.. I am so sorry you have to go through this Leslie  :hug:


----------



## ksalvagno

Will definitely continue to pray for you.


----------



## NubianFan

Bbbyyyyyeee


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Leslie, have you heard the song Overcomer by Mandisa?


:GAAH: they have been playing that way too much lately! I kinda liked it at first, but now.....  no,I like the words. 

I'm bad at saying helpful things, Leslie, but I'll be praying too.


----------



## NubianFan

:horse::horse::horse::horse:


----------



## emilieanne

In charleston South Carolina!!!! Lol had problems with the trailer bearings over heating. But we're back on the road.


----------



## Emzi00

I'm bad at saying helpful things too, but I've been praying for you and will continue to :hug:


----------



## NubianFan

Prayers help more than anything thanks :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

well... on a lighter note...

Not much longer till I get to pick up Ellie!


----------



## NubianFan

yay!! I still don' t know when I can send off Dru...


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> why you laughing at me?? I think I missed it! LOL!
> 
> I want a Nubian!


You. 
Need.
Nubians.

I'm that little voice in your head telling you to get them


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Well they NB/LM doe I have seen had elf ears.. I would imagine elf ears.. or maybe airplane ears :shrug:


Is it odd I absolutely love airplane ears???? I think they're so adorable!!


----------



## Texaslass

Hey Leslie, you should listen to You've Got A Friend by Carol King!


----------



## Texaslass

littlegoatgirl said:


> Is it odd I absolutely love airplane ears???? I think they're so adorable!!


No, I like them too. It's weird though, sometimes I like them a lot more than others. I think it depends on the goat wearing them. :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Hehe


I have all those too! And a ton more!  lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hopefully soon Leslie!  

LOL Sarah! I just have to convince my dad  we'll see... Gonna talk to him tomorrow..

I like airplane ears too, but like sarah, depends on what goat.. lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> I have all those too! And a ton more!  lol


Oh, I have PLENTY more! LOL!


----------



## NubianFan

well I am going to take a bath and go to bed, you guys have a good night and thanks for being super friends


----------



## littlegoatgirl

NubianFan said:


> My God is stronger though...


Now I'm singing that song, anyone else?
It's true, put everything on him. Sometimes it helps me to think of all my troubles as bags with the name of the trouble on it and give them to God, then he gets rid of them and takes care of it for me. Idk, always helps lift some weight off my shoulders.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Texaslass said:


> No, I like them too. It's weird though, sometimes I like them a lot more than others. I think it depends on the goat wearing them. :lol:


True. But I just think they're so cute and funny! I really want a doe or wether with them!!!


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Leslie


----------



## ksalvagno

Good night Leslie. Praise God as you are going to sleep.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

G'night Leslie. I'm praying for you!!!:hug:

I'd better turn in also guys, G'night!


----------



## ksalvagno

Good night


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Night Leslie :hug: 

I should head there too..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Anyone here good with words that wants to help mw write me description for Ellie on my site?? LOL!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hey everyone.


----------



## goathiker

Hey Sidney, not sure there's a lot of everybodies here anymore


----------



## Scottyhorse

So skilled.


----------



## PantoneH

what a pretty dog!
wanna see mine? LOL Took me aminute to realize that he was standing on his buddy. HAHA! how cool!!!


----------



## ksalvagno

I think most people have gone. I'm hoping to be tired enough to go to bed sooner than 2am tonight.

So, if I bought some roosters when I get chicks next spring, will I have a lot of problems with fighting and being mean? I was thinking of trying some Black Jersey Giants and Delawares. I would end up keeping one and put the rest in the freezer.

I had my mind set on Rodebars and Sweedish Flower Hens but then I got my Meyer Hatchery catalog and I'm swinging back to just getting a few different types of hatchery breeds. Ultimately I want eggs and meat and really don't need designer birds for that. Not sure it is worth the money to buy good breeding stock right now. I do want to hatch some chicks but have no experience with that.


----------



## ksalvagno

PantoneH said:


> what a pretty dog!
> wanna see mine? LOL Took me aminute to realize that he was standing on his buddy. HAHA! how cool!!!


What a cutie pie!


----------



## Scottyhorse

PantoneH said:


> what a pretty dog!
> wanna see mine? LOL Took me aminute to realize that he was standing on his buddy. HAHA! how cool!!!


Hehe. Your dog is so cute. I have a friend with a Boston terrier named Quincy


----------



## Scottyhorse

ksalvagno said:


> I think most people have gone. I'm hoping to be tired enough to go to bed sooner than 2am tonight.
> 
> So, if I bought some roosters when I get chicks next spring, will I have a lot of problems with fighting and being mean? I was thinking of trying some Black Jersey Giants and Delawares. I would end up keeping one and put the rest in the freezer.
> 
> I had my mind set on Rodebars and Sweedish Flower Hens but then I got my Meyer Hatchery catalog and I'm swinging back to just getting a few different types of hatchery breeds. Ultimately I want eggs and meat and really don't need designer birds for that. Not sure it is worth the money to buy good breeding stock right now. I do want to hatch some chicks but have no experience with that.


We have multiple Roos. Only have a few fights here and there. We free range ours.


----------



## ksalvagno

I definitely plan to free range. I want to have an area with a few fruit trees and have the chickens in that area.


----------



## ksalvagno

Here are pics of my dogs.

Jasmine








Sadie








Blakely


----------



## goathiker

Ah, lots of pretty dogs. Love that picture, Sidney. Here's my crew.


----------



## ksalvagno

They are cuties.


----------



## PantoneH

Yes! Pretty dogs!  and if i were you if you want meat AND eggs i would along with getting what you're already set on, get red sex links aka cinnamon queens, red stars etc bc they are amazing layers. I have four and theyre the ONLY ones to lay in the colder months while everyone else is molting or getting too little sunshiny happiness. Lol their the best layers ive had since i got into the chicken and homesteading business. My husband loves getting four to sex eggs a day. Remember how rocky balboa drinks like six raw eggs before his morning commune in the first movie? Yeah..... Lol


----------



## Scottyhorse

We have one other little yappy dog. Just don't have any pictures of her right now


----------



## PantoneH

LOL My dogs are all spoiled rotten. We also have PBP. And no hes not spoiled!!! LOL:roll:
GOD I need to have kids. haha my family gives me alot of flak for babying these guys! LOL He gets a special place in his mommy's closet when he goes to bed.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Oh my goodness, he is so cute! What does it involve for caring for a pot belly pig?


----------



## PantoneH

ksalvagno said:


> I definitely plan to free range. I want to have an area with a few fruit trees and have the chickens in that area.


watch your fruit trees!!!!!! Take field fence and fence a four foot area around them....my fig trees bloomed BEAUTIFULLY this past season. I mean FULL of figs and i was getting supplies together to can and store it all....Then a few days after checking to see if they were ripe enough, I go outside with a basket to find all of my hens including the rooster doing acrobatic stunts and all kinds of wierd flips and tortions with its neck as they jump into the air, EATING all the figs. buncha brats. lol I was NOT happy.just about everyone of the beautiful fruit were partially eaten. :hair:
BTW does anyone horseback ride? :horse: had so much fun today working on my mares.


----------



## PantoneH

*Pbp*



Scottyhorse said:


> Oh my goodness, he is so cute! What does it involve for caring for a pot belly pig?


not much. the PBP feed down here at TSC is like 15$ and nuetering a male ASAP like before he gets to thirty pounds, (That was an experience....it was my vet's first) let him roam and free range, they are VERY sociable, they guard your house and pasture. nothing to it it's like having an eighty pound dog really. except when mine throws a temper tantrum he bites my ankle just hard enough to hurt. he did it bc I didn't have his mashed sweet potatos and apples on the floor when HE wanted it there. :ROFL:


----------



## PantoneH

I give all my animals D/E so i rarely worm. the PBP is healthy as an ox. lol and VERY clean! he never stinks, hes hypo allergenic, but we bathe him to make his skin and hair soft instead of prickly like a porkypine, so max investment, about 20$ a month, lost of love and attention about like a dog, and socialization, then 90$ to neuter. Not too bad. Oh and do your research on good reputable breeders.


----------



## Scottyhorse

We have 5 horses  I have a Polish (I think) Arab gelding, and a 'closet' paint, who is two. My mom has an ooooooold TB gelding, and a big QH gelding. Then there is the little mini who we would like to cart train next year


----------



## Scottyhorse

Huh. Very cool. Maybe someday  I think Pot Belly pigs are super cute. Other breeds... Eh.


----------



## ksalvagno

Looks like a very happy pig.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Not able to sleep, Karen?


----------



## PantoneH

very happy and spoiled. I am wanting another but Ryan is against it. I feel for hammie not having another of his kind. LOL. He doesnt even know hes a pig, who am I kidding. :ROFL:


----------



## ksalvagno

No. Just finished watching a movie. I think I will have to try the melatonin. Maybe go buy some tomorrow.


----------



## Scottyhorse

ksalvagno said:


> No. Just finished watching a movie. I think I will have to try the melatonin. Maybe go buy some tomorrow.


Aw, sorry. It really does help. Take it about 30 mins before you go to bed.


----------



## PantoneH

Scottyhorse said:


> We have 5 horses  I have a Polish (I think) Arab gelding, and a 'closet' paint, who is two. My mom has an ooooooold TB gelding, and a big QH gelding. Then there is the little mini who we would like to cart train next year


A closet paint? No visible specks I guess? and I had a mini but he got mean and bit me so I traded him for another Arab. none of my nieces and nephews wanted to ride after I got him even though they swore up and down they would if we forked over the three hundred for him. O well. kids. lol and OMGOD i want to cart train my lamanchas! I saw that movie with Claire Daines where she played a fallen star and found her true love, the witch had cart trained Nubians or Boers just pulling this chariot looking type of cart. and I just about died it was so funny.


----------



## PantoneH

yes, melitonin takes a bit to kick in. Drink it with a big big glass of water too, and itll kick in alot faster. I get migraines really bad and have to take certian meds for them when I see black spots and know theyre coming on, and if I drink like 24-38 ounces of water with the pill i have to take, it will kick in in around ten minutes. maybe not EXACTLY why it does its job faster, but thats what I'm thinking. :]


----------



## ksalvagno

Chamomile Night time tea seemed to work for a while but now isn't working. Probably need to find the right combination of stuff for me.


----------



## Scottyhorse

PantoneH said:


> A closet paint? No visible specks I guess? and I had a mini but he got mean and bit me so I traded him for another Arab. none of my nieces and nephews wanted to ride after I got him even though they swore up and down they would if we forked over the three hundred for him. O well. kids. lol and OMGOD i want to cart train my lamanchas! I saw that movie with Claire Daines where she played a fallen star and found her true love, the witch had cart trained Nubians or Boers just pulling this chariot looking type of cart. and I just about died it was so funny.


Solid black, pretty much. He is a cutie  Needs to learn ground manners, though. He's a sweet heart, just needs to learn to give us personal space. I've been giving him bops on the nose if he gets too close without me letting him. I am going to use the crop though from now on, I think it is more affective. Don't worry I don't beat him with it.  We have very lightly ridden him with a halter and english saddle a couple times, and he did amazing! When we went to look at him, he was in a round pen with about 20 other yearlings, and 5 QH's. Stood there and let me pet him, pick his feet up, etc. So we got him  Tomorrow I will dig through my facebook and find a picture of him from last year. This summer he had brown on the end of his hair and on the tips of his mane/tail. Going away now.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'm going to go dig out my electric blanket and go to bed. 16 degrees out. I'm shivering inside, LOL.


----------



## ksalvagno

Don't blame you. I think I'm going to try and go to bed.

Good night everyone!


----------



## Scottyhorse

These guys never snuggle up like that. LOL

Hopefully you fall asleep easily, Karen  :hug: Goodnight!


----------



## PantoneH

well I smack my horses in the nose pretty sternly when they follow too close. theyre just trying to get you to baby them when theyre showing submission. LOL andKaren, try some sleepytime tea. I have it and it helps me relax alot. speaking of which I am fixing to go brew a cup. gotta get up early and saddle the girls up and work on their flexing. 
Im fixing to build some jumps to get freckles, my fleabit grey to start focusing on her feet and pick her long skinny legs up Im getting sick of her feet dragging. LOL she trips ALOT and has almost thrown me to the ground many times.She waybacked too......mine were rescues one is still alittle hard to keep weight on, but freckles has made a full recovery and is alot better of a horse then i first thought. She come a long way from where she was. nothing but a bag of bones with skin over it. freckles' only bad vice is when i worm her....she shies really bad and I have to work her four nearly an hour to get the tube in her mouth. Cant use a worming bit either....It's an act of God to get a bit near her lips. no matter how much i work her I can't get her to take it. But were working on it still. Using a braided hackamore. she seems to work really well with it. so idk if I will switch to a bit...well see later on.


----------



## PantoneH

night!!!!! stay warm! and sleep well, Im not far behind.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, my night was eventful! I was in the middle of watching tv, and I realized that ebony was in labor! 
She wasn't very helpful... first kid was presented almost normally. One front leg was bent back. Ebony was able to push out the kids head, that's it. I had to help pull the rest of the way. And woohoo! It's a girl! 
4 hours later, I still felt a kid in there, and she STILL never even started passing the afterbirth. About a half hour later she passed some afterbirth, but I still felt one in there! She had absolutely no contractions after the first doeling was born, so I did eventually reach in to see what the heck. Pulled a second doeling out, she was in the breach position, but still alive and kicking. I don't know why her contractions stopped, but whatever, I've got two nice healthy doelings tonight/today  
They are both traditional, but the first doe has a spot on her back, and the first one is also super chunky  She already has neck rolls! :lol: 

Pictures will be up in the morning, since its 1:20 in the morning and is rather not fight with this stupid thing to post pictures right now!


----------



## Emzi00

:wahoo: Yay!! How exciting Lacie!


----------



## emilieanne

Yay!!! That's awesome lacie


----------



## littlegoatgirl

ksalvagno said:


> I think most people have gone. I'm hoping to be tired enough to go to bed sooner than 2am tonight.
> 
> So, if I bought some roosters when I get chicks next spring, will I have a lot of problems with fighting and being mean? I was thinking of trying some Black Jersey Giants and Delawares. I would end up keeping one and put the rest in the freezer.
> 
> I had my mind set on Rodebars and Sweedish Flower Hens but then I got my Meyer Hatchery catalog and I'm swinging back to just getting a few different types of hatchery breeds. Ultimately I want eggs and meat and really don't need designer birds for that. Not sure it is worth the money to buy good breeding stock right now. I do want to hatch some chicks but have no experience with that.


As long as they have plenty of space (you mentioned they were free range) they will limit fights. Just be sure to check on them every now and then when you feed and make sure none are bloodied up too badly


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Yay!!!' :stars: Congrats Lacie that's awesome! I can't wait until I have kids! Question, will I probably have to go in?


----------



## nchen7

YAY LACIE!!!!! puppies AND kids!!! your house must be cuteness overload!


----------



## goatlady1314

littlegoatgirl said:


> Yay!!!' :stars: Congrats Lacie that's awesome! I can't wait until I have kids! Question, will I probably have to go in?


If its thier first time kidding then they should do just fine.... the older the goat the harder it is on her. Sometimes the babies with be twisted so you would have to go in there and untwist them.


----------



## nchen7

littlegoatgirl said:


> Yay!!!' :stars: Congrats Lacie that's awesome! I can't wait until I have kids! Question, will I probably have to go in?


from what I've read, you don't need to go in unless there's trouble. I bought a pregnant doe earlier this year, and was all worried about the whole thing. mentally getting ready to go in and stuff. to find one morning a baby on the ground almost dry.....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Congrats Lacie!!! 


Sarah, they are pretty good about it on their own  you'll know if you have to go in..  if she's pushing for more then 3min and nothing happens, go in. if you can tell the wrong part of the baby is coming out first, go in. You'll know  and you've got all of us here  you can text me anytime day or night


----------



## Texaslass

Howdy guys!! :wave:
Lacie that's so exciting! :stars: I didn't realize you had any due this time if year! can't wait for pics! 

Meanwhile in Texas..... Brrrr! 46 degrees this morning and dropping! Wind strong winds as well. (We live on a windy hill)


----------



## nchen7

that sounds chilly.....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I wish it were 46 here!


----------



## nchen7

although, since I use celcius, when I see 46, my first reaction is "yikes that HOT", but I have to remember i'm talking to Americans, so I need to put my Fahrenheit had on....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol! Celsius confuses me! Lol!


----------



## nchen7

Fahrenheit confuses me!!! doesn't make any sense! why would freezing point of water be at 32, and then boiling point at 212?? so much simpler to have freezing point at 0, then boiling at 100!


----------



## nchen7

yay! going stand up paddle boarding today after work! goaties will have to wait until dark for me to bring them in, but I need some exercise!


----------



## Scottyhorse

nchen7 said:


> Fahrenheit confuses me!!! doesn't make any sense! why would freezing point of water be at 32, and then boiling point at 212?? so much simpler to have freezing point at 0, then boiling at 100!


I wish we would switch to fehrenheit


----------



## Texaslass

Howdy Emma. :shades:


----------



## Emzi00

Hey Sarah


----------



## Texaslass

S'up? :greengrin:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

goatlady1314 said:


> If its thier first time kidding then they should do just fine.... the older the goat the harder it is on her. Sometimes the babies with be twisted so you would have to go in there and untwist them.


Thanks


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Hey guys!


----------



## Emzi00

I've come to the conclusion that Billie may not have the best conformation in the world, but at least I like her face


----------



## littlegoatgirl

:ROFL: :lol: well at least you like her face!


----------



## Texaslass

LOL! That's always good! (missing my SMILIES right now! :wallbang

Meanwhile in Texas.... Frozen pudding made from chocolate syrup-in-goat milk yogurt-with-homemade reeses pieces-and- coffee grounds added is really good!! :yum:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Yum!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Making an incubator.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Cool!

I didn't know you can make those?? How? :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

littlegoatgirl said:


> Cool!
> 
> I didn't know you can make those?? How? :lol:


Mine is s styrofoam box I had laying around that was from when I had some fish shipped to me. Cut. Small whole in it and placed a piece of plexi glass from a fish tank in it for a viewing window. I'll buy a thermostat and hook it up to a 60 watt lightbulb (it's in the basement, otherwise I would use a 40 watt) to keep the temp at 99. I'll have a dish of water for humidity, and an egg carton to keep the eggs in till lock down on day 18. I will use a little piece of wood to prop the egg carton up so I can turn all the eggs at once and minimize temp and humidity changes. I will post a how to thread when I'm all done so everyone can see.


----------



## NubianFan

Ingenious Sydney
Hey everyone


----------



## goatlady1314

Hi im not sure what your name is sorry.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Thanks Sydney! I really don't want to buy an incubator, they're so pricey... Rather, my parents don't want to buy an incubator or help me pay for an incubator or even let me buy one myself! :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Hey Leslie :wave:


----------



## NubianFan

Hey Sarah, I am freezing here, it is gloomy and cold here.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It's cold and gloomy here too  it has been all day.. REALLY foggy!


----------



## goatlady1314

Did anyone see the games I posted at the game room


----------



## Texaslass

I guess you could say it is cold and gloomy here, but most of us are pretty happy about that. :lol:
This summer was interminable. SO glad it finally feels like winter! 
Hard for all you Northerners to imagine, I'm sure, but today was the first really cold day so far, since like Jan. or Feb.!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I think it's so funny cause in Jan or Feb we are all cheering when it hits high 30s/40s lol!


----------



## Texaslass

lol, well we cheer when it gets down to 80 in the summer!! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! I like 80s as long as it's not humid too!


----------



## Emzi00

:hair: Sarah, stop it with the big words, I had to look it up to understand :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

It has been raining here off and on, and icky cold too. And, and, AND my day today is about ten times worse than my day yesterday, other situation is still an issue and now I have another added yet somewhat related situation... GRRRRR 
Jesus Christ my Lord and Savior is bigger than you devil and stronger than you and better than you...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> :hair: Sarah, stop it with the big words, I had to look it up to understand :lol:


Lol! There is a comedian I watch sometimes and he's like "I hate fighting with my wife, cause I hate looking up words!" ROFL! I'll have to find that video! Lol!


----------



## Emzi00

Skyla, did you see that Uproar was for sale?


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> :hair: Sarah, stop it with the big words, I had to look it up to understand :lol:


:slapfloor: I didn't think it was _that_ big! :shrug: :lol: It was the most fitting one I could think of, too.

Sorry, Leslie! 

Man, I am NOT looking forward to milking tonight..  I have all these other things I want/need to do anyway, and I've already been out like ten times today checking on the goats, making sure they aren't cold, refilling hay, etc... :sigh:
It's getting colder and the wind is really strong. Brrr!


----------



## Emzi00

Suck it up buttercup.  :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

littlegoatgirl said:


> Thanks Sydney! I really don't want to buy an incubator, they're so pricey... Rather, my parents don't want to buy an incubator or help me pay for an incubator or even let me buy one myself! :lol:


This should only cost me like $15 or $20 when It's finished. All I have to buy is the thermometer, humidity gauge, and thermostat. Hopefully the hens keep laying for me to hatch some for the hatch a long on a chicken forum. We are setting on December 11 for a New Year's Day hatch


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Suck it up buttercup.  :lol:


Well aren't you just a bundle of joy? :| :roll:


----------



## Scottyhorse

NubianFan said:


> Ingenious Sydney
> Hey everyone


Thanks.

We are making cookies right now. I'm doing gingerbread and my mom is doing sugar cookies


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> Well aren't you just a bundle of joy? :| :roll:


Sorry :hug:


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Sorry :hug:


It's okay, I wasn't mad or anything, just kidding you. 
I guess I should be happy, I mean I didn't have to do much today, goats are mostly healthy, safe, warm, fed and happy, I don't have to go to the market in the freezing cold tomorrow ..... And I am, I just think my hormones are funky right now or something, I have a lot of ups and downs. d: Like, _really_ up, or _really _down, lol. Sorry if I sound weird sometimes. d:


----------



## Emzi00

Don't worry about sounding weird, I speak the language of "weird"


----------



## goathiker

Geeze this house is cold. I can't leave the heater on while I'm in town...Brr...And I hate shopping anyway. Now I have 300lbs of alfalfa pellets to unload.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Skyla, did you see that Uproar was for sale?


 Yah.. But I have a son and a grandson, and Ellie is his granddaughter....and can't keep anymore bucks right now  and such a steel too! I know they bought him for much more!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Suck it up buttercup.  :lol:


:ROFL: :slapfloor: love it! :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Guys, just got back from milking, and one of the alpine does, Danielle, is shivering a little. None of the others are, thankfully, but I don't know what to do for her. We don't have any goat coats, and I certainly can't bring her inside, and I just don't know how to warm her up!


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Don't worry about sounding weird, I speak the language of "weird"


Thanks. :hug: That's handy, I do too, frequently, so at least we won't need a translator! :slapfloor:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Do you have an old shirt you can put one her? I do that as long as it fits them well and I have them in a stall so I know they won't get hung up on the fence or a feeder or something.. Or rub her up with a towel and warm her up a bit.. :shrug:


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Do you have an old shirt you can put one her? I do that as long as it fits them well and I have them in a stall so I know they won't get hung up on the fence or a feeder or something.. Or rub her up with a towel and warm her up a bit.. :shrug:


Yeah I could probably use one of the guys' shirts... I did brush vigorously while I was out there, seemed to help a bit, I'll go do that some more, and put a shirt on her. 
It's just hardly ever this cold, this hasn't happened many times before.


----------



## Texaslass

Plus the weather changed so fast, it was 95 a few days ago, now it's in the 40s! WAY to much of a drop that fast! 
Okay, see ya later, I have to watch a movie after I take care of that...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hopefully she warms up quickly  

Kk ttyl 

I'm gonna head to bed soon.. Have to work early tomorrow


----------



## goathiker

If they have an old zip up sweatshirt you can zip her into it with the zipper on her back. That covers her chest warmly which will keep her blood warm.


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Skyla


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Not quite yet  just soon  hehe!


----------



## goathiker

Soon huh, that could hours in my world :-D


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! Yah.. Same here :laugh: but I have to be at work early so I want to try and sleep early too


----------



## ksalvagno

NubianFan said:


> And, and, AND my day today is about ten times worse than my day yesterday, other situation is still an issue and now I have another added yet somewhat related situation


Can you involve the authorities at all?


----------



## ksalvagno

Texaslass said:


> Guys, just got back from milking, and one of the alpine does, Danielle, is shivering a little. None of the others are, thankfully, but I don't know what to do for her. We don't have any goat coats, and I certainly can't bring her inside, and I just don't know how to warm her up!


Vests work great. Put her feet through the arms and have the zipper along her back. Worked great for alpacas.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^ missed that!

So sorry Leslie.. I agree with Karen..


----------



## Scottyhorse

Anyone on here good with electrical stuff?


----------



## ksalvagno

Scottyhorse said:


> Anyone on here good with electrical stuff?


If you mean turning on and off light switches or plugging in electrical things, I can help. Otherwise no. :ROFL:


----------



## goathiker

Dh is, what do you need? He just got home.


----------



## Scottyhorse

ksalvagno said:


> If you mean turning on and off light switches or plugging in electrical things, I can help. Otherwise no. :ROFL:


:laugh: I'm thinking more along the lines of splicing a lamp into a water heater thermostat for my incubator. Maybe Jill or Lacie knows.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> Anyone on here good with electrical stuff?


David is!  :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ksalvagno said:


> If you mean turning on and off light switches or plugging in electrical things, I can help. Otherwise no. :ROFL:


Haha!! :ROFL: :slapfloor: same here! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

ksalvagno said:


> If you mean turning on and off light switches or plugging in electrical things, I can help. Otherwise no. :ROFL:


:slapfloor: :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha! I was LOLing at Karen and my sister was like what?? So I read it to her and she's like what did you say?? I said I laughed.. (Lol) and she's like you shoulda said your boyfriend knows stuff! :ROFL: kids :roll: :laugh:


----------



## goathiker

DH says look on U tube, if it can be done someone's probably video taped it.


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> DH says look on U tube, if it can be done someone's probably video taped it.


:laugh: Tell him thanks.


----------



## Emzi00

Neener neener Sydney, beat you to critiquing this time


----------



## Scottyhorse

I saw it first, just didn't feel like critiquing while I was eating   :laugh:


----------



## Emzi00

Nah, I saw it when it was first posted


----------



## Scottyhorse

When I clicked on it, two times, you hadn't posted. Hehe :laugh:


----------



## goathiker

Hey, no fair. I was going to log in with my pack goat forum name and come tease you all and...It won't let me


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> Hey, no fair. I was going to log in with my pack goat forum name and come tease you all and...It won't let me


That would have been funny! :laugh:


----------



## Scottyhorse

:ROFL: :slapfloor: :laugh:


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> When I clicked on it, two times, you hadn't posted. Hehe :laugh:


I was deciding whether I wanted to or not, then I played a card game before I posted  :laugh:


----------



## Texaslass

goathiker said:


> If they have an old zip up sweatshirt you can zip her into it with the zipper on her back. That covers her chest warmly which will keep her blood warm.


I got a tshirt from my dad, but I was pretty sure it wasn't going to be warm enough, so I ended up putting my jacket on her. It's just a lightly padded zip up jacket; it was just barely big enough that I could zip it closed a little under her stomach, and I tied the sleeves over h chest, under her neck. Looked pretty funny-I was going to take a picture, but I forgot, and she had gotten it off when I went back to check on her anyway. 
But she wasn't shivering at all anymore, so I guess it worked!


----------



## Texaslass

ksalvagno said:


> Vests work great. Put her feet through the arms and have the zipper along her back. Worked great for alpacas.


:thinking: My dad has this hideous vest he wears when it's cold, I think I have a new use for it! :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> I was deciding whether I wanted to or not, then I played a card game before I posted  :laugh:


:roll: :slapfloor:


----------



## Emzi00

I lost that card game bad :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> I was deciding whether I wanted to or not, then I played a card game before I posted  :laugh:


Y'all are silly!  I miss my tongue smilie! Here's a backwards one: d:


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> Y'all are silly!  I miss my tongue smilie! Here's a backwards one: d:


I miss it too :blue:


----------



## goathiker

That was my favorite too.


----------



## Emzi00

......


----------



## Texaslass

Alright, I've gotta take a shower with enough time for my hair to dry before I go to sleep, I hate sleeping with cold wet hair. :wave:
Good night everyone and pleasant dreams!  :hug: Oh, and thanks for all the suggestions for warming goats. 

Jill, I'll try to get to you more on that stuff tomorrow.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I miss it too  that is this one  the old one was way better


----------



## Texaslass

Last post I promise!
Maybe we could all petition Austin for more/better smilies, or at least to get back some of the old ones. Hands?


----------



## Emzi00

Night Sarah :hug:
I think I'm going to bed as well, Skyla, you should too, it's almost eleven


----------



## ksalvagno

Good night Sarah


----------



## Emzi00

*raises hand*


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> *raises hand*


I second it!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Night Sarah :hug: I think I'm going to bed as well, Skyla, you should too, it's almost eleven


Yes mother :roll:  :laugh:

I was just thinking that too.. *yawn* night guys :wave:


----------



## Emzi00

Now dear, stop loading your tea up with sugar, it's giving you insomnia  :lol:
Night guys!


----------



## goathiker

Goodnight Sarah, Emma, and Skyla


----------



## Scottyhorse

Night girls! :wave:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Can I link to a chicken forum?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> Can I link to a chicken forum?


I don't think so... But I could be wrong.. You'd have to ask mod or Admin..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Now dear, stop loading your tea up with sugar, it's giving you insomnia  :lol: Night guys!


ROFL! 
FYI, I didn't have any tea today!  :laugh:


----------



## ksalvagno

Scottyhorse said:


> Can I link to a chicken forum?


Depends on which forum.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'll just post the picture. I found how to wire everything.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Scottyhorse said:


> This should only cost me like $15 or $20 when It's finished. All I have to buy is the thermometer, humidity gauge, and thermostat. Hopefully the hens keep laying for me to hatch some for the hatch a long on a chicken forum. We are setting on December 11 for a New Year's Day hatch


Wow that's awesome!
Cool!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

ksalvagno said:


> If you mean turning on and off light switches or plugging in electrical things, I can help. Otherwise no. :ROFL:


:laugh: :lol: :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Texaslass said:


> Last post I promise!
> Maybe we could all petition Austin for more/better smilies, or at least to get back some of the old ones. Hands?


:wave: oh I agree!!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I'm so tired yet I can't sleep... d:


----------



## Scottyhorse

That stinks


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'm going to go to bed. Night Sarah. Hope you get to sleep soon.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Morning guys  
I do not want to go to work this early  

They say every time someone buys a turkey we are supposed to gobble.. Yah... Not this chicky! :shock: no way!


----------



## Emzi00

Hey Sarah :shades:


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Hey Sarah :shades:


Whaa? I thought I had invisible mode on.... :scratch: d:


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh: If you don't want to be caught, stop liking so much


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> :laugh: If you don't want to be caught, stop liking so much


Lol, I didn't know I had liked any of yours. But I wasn't trying to hide, just didn't know how you knew I was on. :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh:
That was a really confusing sentence, I had to read it through like five times :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> :laugh:
> That was a really confusing sentence, I had to read it through like five times :lol:


Lol! I'm not good at putting words together. :doh: But it was actually two sentences.....


----------



## Emzi00

Grammar Nazi 
It was a perfectly correct sentence, I just get confused so easily! :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Grammar Nazi
> It was a perfectly correct sentence, I just get confused so easily! :lol:


Knowing the difference between one and two makes me a Nazi? :ROFL: :lol:
I thought it sounded weird too. :shrug:


----------



## Emzi00

No, just retaliation to you calling me a Nazi


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> No, just retaliation to you calling me a Nazi


Yeah, thought so... sorry 'bout that, I couldn't think of anything clever to say...


----------



## Emzi00

Snow :tears:


----------



## Texaslass

Snow! 

Alright, I'm going to go do something.... you can check your mail if you wanna..


----------



## ksalvagno

Emzi00 said:


> Snow :tears:


That isn't much at all. That will be melted at the end of the day.


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> Snow!
> 
> Alright, I'm going to go do something.... you can check your mail if you wanna..


Yeah, I did


----------



## Emzi00

ksalvagno said:


> That isn't much at all. That will be melted at the end of the day.


Yeah, I know. But it means there will be more soon. :blue: I hate snow with a passion. :evil:


----------



## Emzi00

Well, I forgot to get Lacie a picture of Riot... So here's one from when he was a month old, his half sister, his dam, and his grand dam.

So Lacie, envision him darker, with a beard and a big tuft of hair on his head


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Laaaaaacie

Maaaaah
We need pictures of adorable puppies and adorabler kids!!!


----------



## Emzi00

Laaaaaaacie 
Maaaaaaaaahhhh :tears:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

What?!. Sorry, still trying not to die over here, it's not getting any better.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So who's the goat in the picture Emma? I haven't been following this thread for a while, I'm no longer in the loop :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

You're alive!!! :dance:

Go back a page 

Soooo... pictures of the doelings...?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Here are my "twin" doelings. There was a third one in there, but it stopped forming partway through the pregnancy, so it was very small and not "done" yet. Would you even count that on the birth count with registration?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Haha, I am indeed alive! 

I'll get more pictures of them soon, they are kinda icky in those pictures.


----------



## Emzi00

Too cute! 

On the birth count, I think I would :scratch:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hello 

Yah I put the mummified kids on the registration Lacie...


----------



## Texaslass

Anybody around?:rainbow:

I finally finished my picture.....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Alright, it was close to being a kid, just not quite done.
The bodyweight and heights on the other two were 11lbs and 15 inches at the withers, and 9lbs and 13 inches at the withers.


----------



## Texaslass

Hey there Lacie. :wave: Fun to have kids, but they are a little icky there... d: I usually wait till they're dry to take pics....


----------



## Emzi00

Yay, Lacie's back  

Sarah, gonna show us the picture?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, I know they are gross  they are much cleaner and dry today :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

I call it "Epic Horse".


----------



## Scottyhorse

Texaslass said:


> I call it "Epic Horse".


Did you draw that??


----------



## Texaslass

Scottyhorse said:


> Did you draw that??


Yep.


----------



## Emzi00

Holy crap!!!! *faints*
That's sooooo good!!!!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Why.


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Holy crap!!!! *faints*
> That's sooooo good!!!!


Hehe, thanks. 
I had some trouble with the color on the computer... I think the original is a tad nicer.. but just a tad.


----------



## Texaslass

Scottyhorse said:


> Why.


Bad doggy! :lol:  Hope you have some more of that color paint. d:


----------



## Scottyhorse

I think we do. We are going to go ride the horses. TTYL!


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> Hehe, thanks.
> I had some trouble with the color on the computer... I think the original is a tad nicer.. but just a tad.


Why have you been hiding this awesome talent from us?!?!?!!! That's awesome!!!


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Why have you been hiding this awesome talent from us?!?!?!!! That's awesome!!!


I haven't been using this "awesome talent" for a long time, that's why! I either gave away or threw away all my old pictures, so I don't have anything to show. d:
I just haven't had much time for it lately, and I also haven't been feeling very inspired. :shrug:


----------



## Emzi00

Well, what do I have to do to get you feeling inspired??? :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

That is a very beautiful drawing Sarah, I am working on something myself right now. Horses have always been my favorite muse as well...


----------



## NubianFan

I have a bad nose right now....


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Well, what do I have to do to get you feeling inspired??? :lol:


Lol! Well, I have been feeling more inspired lately, just hadn't actually done any drawing till now...
Getting a break from soapmaking has helped a lot, I was getting so sick of doing that.. 
I'm gonna try to do it more. 

Thank you Leslie, I want to see your drawing too! 

My older sister is way better than me..


----------



## NubianFan

well the one I am working on now isn't a horse, but I have horse drawings I could show you, my best one is over at mom and dads... Mom claims it. LOL So I would have to go over there and get a pic of it. I think you are a better artist than I am though. LOL


----------



## Texaslass

NubianFan said:


> well the one I am working on now isn't a horse, but I have horse drawings I could show you, my best one is over at mom and dads... Mom claims it. LOL So I would have to go over there and get a pic of it. I think you are a better artist than I am though. LOL


  Nah, I'm not too good at other stuff. I'm lazy and mostly only draw horses, and I'm better at the heads than anything else. d: :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

:roll: Goodness, get over how good you are!


----------



## goathiker

Ahh, people who can draw are so annoying (tongue smilie)


----------



## Emzi00

:ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

My daughter's are really good at drawing horses, unicorns, pegasus, fairies, dragons, etc. It's pretty cool


----------



## Emzi00

You forgot to add to that list the mangled dog thing...  :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:ROFL: That doesn't count, that was on the computer using paint! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Does too count! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Drew this last year... and yes, the boy is drowning...


----------



## NubianFan

I have mount St Helens or Krakatoa or Vesuvius or something growing just under my nose it is SORE and huge and has been there for two days,... I wish I had some Windex. 

On a better note, I have made a red velvet cake with cream cheese icing this morning, I have fava beans with onion in the crock pot since 8 am and I have lamb shoulder steaks marinating in olive oil and greek seasoning in the frig for tonight. And I have cleaned and cooked all morning so I think I am about to take a nap.


----------



## goathiker

This is neat. A vacation some people will never forget


----------



## Scottyhorse

Jeeze, it's cold outside!


----------



## goatlady1314

Yes it is todays high was 0°


----------



## Emzi00

Hey Sarah....


----------



## ksalvagno

goathiker said:


> This is neat. A vacation some people will never forget
> Video Link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was cool!


----------



## ksalvagno

NubianFan said:


> I have mount St Helens or Krakatoa or Vesuvius or something growing just under my nose it is SORE and huge and has been there for two days,... I wish I had some Windex.
> 
> On a better note, I have made a red velvet cake with cream cheese icing this morning, I have fava beans with onion in the crock pot since 8 am and I have lamb shoulder steaks marinating in olive oil and greek seasoning in the frig for tonight. And I have cleaned and cooked all morning so I think I am about to take a nap.


I hope you feel better. The food sounds wonderful.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

OMGosh Sarah!! That picture is AMAZING!! Great job!


----------



## Scottyhorse

We are off to wal mart and petco. Ttyl!! Couple pictures of my 14.2 HH Arabian, Scotty, and I from today


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

He's stunning!  I miss the horses soo much!  :sigh:


----------



## Emzi00

Eww, english (tongue smilie)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I love ridding in English!  I hate western saddles most times  I'll use one on trail rides sometimes depending on who I was ridding lol!


----------



## ksalvagno

Beautiful horse picture Sarah!


----------



## Emzi00

I like western because it's harder to go flying over the horse's head 
English is okay... I guess...


----------



## goathiker

I always rode bare back. I have a really nice pad for trail riding.


----------



## nchen7

I've never ridden a horse before.....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Going flying over their head is the fun part  :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I don't feel good tonight.. Blah..


----------



## Emzi00

So, I decided I would play my guitar tonight, I haven't "played" in months(I'm no good at playing stuff, I'd just practice chords and patterns and stuff) Well, I was tuning it, and I broke a string :laugh: 
No wonder I don't play music anymore! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

That stinks Skyla :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I have up my guitar last year :lol:

Thanks :hug: hopefully I'll feel better in the morning... 

You know what Biggs me?! Miss/Mr know it all's! :hair: drives me nuts! They have to be right and prove you wrong in everything! Even when you are just making a point the have to throw their opinion in when they can't stand other people's opinion! :GAAH: :hair: 

Just in a not so good mood tonight! :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*bugs not Biggs :roll: darn spell check is being stupid tonight


----------



## Emzi00

I hate it when people are like that! :hair:


----------



## goathiker

Ah yes, the know-it-all breed. My mother-in-law is one of those. She knows everything :roll:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I guess it just bugs me more because this person got all nasty for someone else stating their opinion (to me) and they didn't want to hear it so got all nasty :roll: :hair: ok.. I'll stop ranting now :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> Ah yes, the know-it-all breed. My mother-in-law is one of those. She knows everything :roll:


:lol: 
Gotta love 'em :roll:

It just makes my blood boil! So, I'm done responding! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

I have drama class next trimester


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's cool  you like that kind of stuff I take it? I could never do that lol!


----------



## Emzi00

Hehe, no way! Well, I like it, but it's hard for me to do... if you know what I mean.. But I have a lot of friends who have the class with me


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Brb.. My little sister is gonna paint my nails lol!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Texaslass said:


> I call it "Epic Horse".


Wow, that is so incredibly good! *faints*


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Lacie, we need non wet pictures, and puppy pictures!  :lol: but those ARE cute


----------



## NubianFan

The lamb was delicious!!! The red velvet cake was divine! The fava beans were dismal....
Blech I will not be guilty of buying any more of those. I wasted a whole day's worth of crock pot energy and a good yellow onion on those things...


----------



## Emzi00

Eww, beans..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Beans are icky


----------



## Texaslass

Thanks Skyla, Karen and Sarah!  I'm glad you all like it.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

You should make a goat one!


----------



## Emzi00

I got inspired by you Sarah, and after I was "done" I went back and looked at yours.... definitely not posting a picture! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> You should make a goat one!


I second this.


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> I got inspired by you Sarah, and after I was "done" I went back and looked at yours.... definitely not posting a picture! :lol:


Aw, come on!! *puppy dog eyes* pweaz? For me?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

What she said! ^


----------



## Texaslass

I've never really tried a goat, well not a good one, just sketches, but I was thinking that too. Maybe I will.


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> Aw, come on!! *puppy dog eyes* pweaz? For me?


Fine, for you. :roll:
Give me a minute. Keep in mind I only took a half hour tops to do it...


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Fine, for you. :roll:
> Give me a minute. Keep in mind I only took a half hour tops to do it...


Don't worry about it! Every picture doesn't have to be a masterpiece. I have to tell myself that every single time. I'm too picky, it takes me forever if I don't keep telling myself that.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> I second this.


3rded


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Show us Emma!


----------



## Texaslass

Emma!! :angry: I'm going to fall asleep here! My bed is calling me! d:


----------



## Texaslass

Emma, I'm waiting one full minute after I post this, then I have to go to bed, I'm so tired!! :GAAH:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah! I wanna see too! I'm drifting off to dream land early tonight! ( :leap: )


----------



## Texaslass

Haha, lol, the little leap guy always makes me laugh. :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Good night now! :hug: :wave: I'll see it in the morning, Emma.


----------



## Emzi00

Sorry, my WiFi went haywire...
I like my Arabs 
I drew a goat a while back, but she had a really short neck... let me go find that :scratch:


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Sarah, I'll work on your stuff after dinner :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

Sarah! Don't leave! :tears:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emma that is REALLY good!!  love it!  y'all draw WAY better then me! Lol!


----------



## Emzi00

Hehe, thanks :roll: :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I will have to search through my stuff tomorrow and see if I have any y'all can laugh at


----------



## NubianFan

Is Lavendar Cou Blanc a real color and if so is it rare?


----------



## Emzi00

:scratch: I don't know... but my guess would be not real, since cou blanc is white fore quarters and black hind quarters..


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Jeez Emma that's really good! I'm terrible at drawing, the only thing I can draw somewhat well are goats, and that's because one time I traced it out of my book and it stuck! :lol:


----------



## goathiker

It's probably a two toned Chamoisee.


----------



## Emzi00

Another...


----------



## NubianFan

This is the Alpine doe in question, see what you guys would call her color. 
http://jonesboro.craigslist.org/grd/4172765737.html


----------



## Emzi00

Cou clair... that's what I'd call her...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's good Emma! 

Idk about Alpine colors (they confuse me lol!) but she is pretty!


----------



## goathiker

Cou Clair


----------



## NubianFan

I had just never heard of a Lavendar Cou Blanc so I wasn't sure it was real. She is a pretty color I think. And she prefers Nubians so she can't be all baaaaaad LOL


----------



## goathiker

LOL she is unique looking. I prefer richer colors but, that's just me


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Jeez I need to get to bed, gotta get up early tomorrow... Yay..


----------



## Emzi00

Night Sarah.


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Sarah


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Same here.. Night y'all  :wave:


----------



## Emzi00

Night Skyla :hug:
I'm off too, bye guys


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Skyla and Emma


----------



## Falco

Hi 

I'm looking to rent pack goats for Elk bowhunting next year in Colorado. I live in Colorado and if the goats work well I may be in the market to raise and keep my own. I hunt the wilderness areas but my knees aren't as good as they used to be and could use help especially carrying out. Can anyone tell me a place near central Colorado to rent? Thanks, Jacob


----------



## goathiker

You might also try posting this under "Pack and Working Goats" as that is where the goat packers are hanging out right now. We are going through a little upheaval with the packers being recently added to our forum. I'm sure someone knows the answer to your question though


----------



## goathiker

Here's a link to that area http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f191/


----------



## Scottyhorse

Just got back a little bit ago. Went to Wal Mart then to Petco. Got some more fish for the tanks and some plants. I love the aquatics guy there because he really, really knows his stuff, AND he has goats.


----------



## goathiker

Awesome...I'm getting ready to set up a 40 gallon terrarium. Going to try to make a self contained universe inside


----------



## Scottyhorse

What's your plan on the terrarium? Someday soon I want a vivarium or a paludarium.


----------



## goathiker

I'm going to try for pond and jungle for now at about 85*. Later I want to add food insects/fish and then Anoles. It will be a work in progress for a few years. Once the terrarium is stable I'll add crickets and guppies. Then the lizards. Guess it becomes a vivarium at that point  I thought it might be fun to do.


----------



## Scottyhorse

That sounds awesome. You're gunna want to upgrade the size though, I for see it  Have you checked out joshsfrogs.com ? I would get some cultures from them as your 'crew' to keep the soil clean ish. They have a lot of other supplies. When I start mine I will get most of the stuff from there I think. When are you planning to start? I want lots of pics


----------



## goathiker

Ah, the 40 gallon I have is an old python cage...Much more room than a fish tank. Healthy soil is very important  Those things do grow on their own as well, Red Wigglers could help a lot. Like I said, it's a work in progress. I'm going to start when the tax return gets here. I need a UV B light before I do anything


----------



## Scottyhorse

Is it a 40 breeder size? I like the footprint on those. I looove the footprint on 75 gallons as well. If I ever get a 75g, it'll be a Amazon River biotope with Discus, Angel fish, a couple huge tetra schools, cory cats, and some dwarf cichlids. Plus lots of plants and driftwood. Currently I have a 5.5 gallon, 20 gallon long, and two 25 gallons. One is a acrylic hexagon and the other a tall rectangle. Wanting to set up a nano. 

I'm going to go to bed... Night Jill!


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Sidney, you need a herd of loaches too, they do the deep cleaning


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Morning y'all! Woot woot, only 140 days! :roll:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol Sarah! :laugh:

Morning


----------



## Texaslass

Morning!  First night with the heater on, I couldn't sleep much. I kept waking up with a headache, and dry as a bone. d:

Emma, those pictures are cool!  I love Arabians too. Course I love almost any breed of horses... d:


----------



## Emzi00

Sooo... tell us your secret to how you draw so well.....  :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Um, well, yeah I don't think I have one...... :scratch: d:


----------



## Emzi00

Well... then.... :scratch:


----------



## Emzi00

I finally figured out how to copy and paste on this kindle  It's only been like a year that it took me to figure it out


----------



## Texaslass

:laugh:

K, I might not be on anymore before lunch, just thought I'd let you know, so you don't have to keep checking.....  d:


----------



## Emzi00

You should draw something like this...


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Sooo... tell us your secret to how you draw so well.....  :lol:


Oh, oh, I did think of one- It might be cause I love horses so much, and never got to ride really ever, and so all that time when I would've been riding I drew instead.


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Texaslass said:


> Morning!  First night with the heater on, I couldn't sleep much. I kept waking up with a headache, and dry as a bone. d:
> 
> Emma, those pictures are cool!  I love Arabians too. Course I love almost any breed of horses... d:


Ugh I hate that first night and you're all thirsty and blech


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Hi guys... I'm cleaning out the pen today... In 21° weather with a 15° or something lower windchill... Yay... And it's snowing like crazy, and they're giant flakes.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I had my heating blanket on last night


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> G'Night Sidney, you need a herd of loaches too, they do the deep cleaning


LOL! I have cory cats in one of my tanks. Have you seen Burmese Rosy Loaches? I am hopefully setting up a 7g rimless nano and I want a herd of those  They're so cute!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I sold those two oberhasli wethers I had, got $100 each for them  I only paid $100 for all 11 of them! I made double my money back and I don't have to feed two, horned, crippled wethers anymore


----------



## NubianFan

That's great Lacie! Why were they crippled though, I musta missed that?


----------



## Scottyhorse

That's great! How were they crippled?  I didn't know you were breeding Oberhaslis...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's awesome Lacie 

Man it's COLD out there today! It snowed about 1/2 inch or so... And the wind is BAD out there!! My poor bucks were shivering a bit this morning.. Fine now though.. Water froze in the barn last night... Time to wash the big heated bucket and get it out there..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Not sure, they were his pack wethers and one had a permanent limp/bum leg, and the other walked very oddly...and a bit limpy. They were weird, and I don't have a use for wethers, so I sold them. 
But since they were his pack wethers and he said they used to pack up mountains, I had a hunch one of them maybe fell of a cliff... don't know, I have a wild mind, it could have just been a fighting accident or something....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Turkey anyone?? Almost 27lbs! :shock:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:yum: I've got one about that size for thanksgiving. It's gonna be so good!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Not sure, they were his pack wethers and one had a permanent limp/bum leg, and the other walked very oddly...and a bit limpy. They were weird, and I don't have a use for wethers, so I sold them.
> But since they were his pack wethers and he said they used to pack up mountains, I had a hunch one of them maybe fell of a cliff... don't know, I have a wild mind, it could have just been a fighting accident or something....


Aww, poor things. So are you breeding the Obers now?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yep. I have 7 does and 2 bucks, of the oberhasli variety :shades: :lol: Then I have my alpines and boers


----------



## Emzi00

So, you're going up in numbers again Lacie? :shades: :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

And you changed your avatar! Which one is that?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh yeah! I got a brand new refrigerator!!! :stars: It's was a $2000 refrigerator, but after the men folk talked, the guy at home depot sold it to me for $500 flat :shocked: !!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :yum: I've got one about that size for thanksgiving. It's gonna be so good!


Sadly this one isn't for thanksgiving  my uncle is doing this year.. So we are having a big church Christmas/Thanksgiving dinner  that will be fun and SOOO good!! :drool:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That's Alice.

I had 30... sold two...and still have 30! :lol: because the two little weirdos were born. :lol: they're very cute though


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh: Little weirdos


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I think all babies are little weirdos :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

LOL why are they little weirdos?
I have an ENORMOUS ham in my oven, it is mom's ham and we are going to eat it at her house yet it is in my oven (long story) We are having the first of many thanksgiving dinners today, as my Nephew just got here late last night from Seattle. I also have cornbread with whole kernel corn cut up in it in my oven as we speak er um type.


----------



## Emzi00

And then they grow into big weirdos? :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

cute little weirdos


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sounds yummy Leslie! :yum: we are only having one family thanksgiving.. I only have one day off this week.. (Thanksgiving)


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Haha, yes, you'd know all about what kind of weirdos they grow up to be if you ever met any of my goats in person :ROFL: 

Ham sounds good Leslie, so does any holiday foods :yum: 

I'm so excited to have a new refrigerator, one that works and keeps food cold!  I've been keeping my child food in the freezer, it wasn't working out so swell... now I can keep the leftovers at thanksgiving.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm off to do something productive for a little bit, I'll be back soon.


----------



## Emzi00

http://www.hoosier-harvest-farm.com/index.htm

Hey Lacie, check out these obers...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Those are nice. I still have my head set on a clovertops doe though


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> http://www.hoosier-harvest-farm.com/index.htm
> 
> Hey Lacie, check out these obers...


Wow! Very nice!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Man... Had to walk my sister to her friends house.. And there was a dog loose and came up barking all nasty in my dogs face! Thought it was gonna go after her!! Was scary! It's owner got it though! Whew!


----------



## Scottyhorse

That is scary!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah it was! My dog (a big 'ole chicken!) was gonna go after that dog if I hadn't held her back! I was shocked! Normally she drops to the ground!
I wonder if it was cause I was there.. And that dog was NASTY like to us!


----------



## goathiker

I hate loose dogs. I would love to walk Bean do toward the logging roads without having to trailer him partway. There are way too many loose dogs though. Mostly Labs and Pitties too.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

This one was a Shepherd.. Looked fairly young.. No clue why it was even loose! The lady was yelling at it so I don't think it was a purposeful thing... But still...

Most of the dogs on our street are great! That one is new.. And older couple.. I'm thinking it needs social skills lol!
Then there is one guy with two shepherds that are really nasty! They have NO social skills whatsoever! And the guy can badly control them on a leash!


----------



## NubianFan

it is so bloomin cold here, it was 19 here last night.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It was colder then that here! It was 21 here at 9:30ish... So I can only imagine lastnight! Esp where my buckets in the barn were nearly frozen through!


----------



## Emzi00

It was 19 here at noon :lol: Can I move in down south with any of y'all? :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It was about 40° here, maybe colder, last night. It's in the 50's now


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm coming to visit Lacie! It's only 26 here and the wind it nasty so the wind chill is even worse!


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> It was 19 here at noon :lol: Can I move in down south with any of y'all? :lol:


Yeah, sure, come on down!  JK, my parents would freak.  :lol:
When I have my own house, you can some live with me and we can be crazy old goat ladies together. My sister and a friend and I are always talking about how we'll be crazy old ladies and live in awesome little huts/cottages/treehouses or whatever...
Oh, and of course I'd have a few horses too, and a dog, and a few cats, and maybe one or two chickens.....just for the eggs, mind you! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

That's so warm! Gosh, now I really want to move!


----------



## Texaslass

Lacie, your doe there is cute and fat. :laugh: Threw me off for a minute, though, I didn't know it was you.


----------



## Texaslass

It was 44 degrees here this morning.


----------



## NubianFan

it is only like 25 here now, supposed to sleet and snow possibly... grrrr


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! Just think, it kills off all the parasites! That's the ONLY thing this bitter weather is good for! Lol!
I wish it wouldn't snow though.. That's what I hate the most!


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> Yeah, sure, come on down!  JK, my parents would freak.  :lol:
> When I have my own house, you can some live with me and we can be crazy old goat ladies together. My sister and a friend and I are always talking about how we'll be crazy old ladies and live in awesome little huts/cottages/treehouses or whatever...
> Oh, and of course I'd have a few horses too, and a dog, and a few cats, and maybe one or two chickens.....just for the eggs, mind you! :lol:


Sounds like a plan! :ROFL:
I am still not sure where I want to live when I'm older, either down south or out west... either way, I'm leaving this state!


----------



## Texaslass

Skyla you're crazy! :crazy:


Tea. :yum:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Why am I crazy?! Cause I don't like snow?!?

Mmmm! That sounds good right now! :yum:at go get a cup! :laugh:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:laugh: She's quite large, yes. :lol: 

It's not windy today, just not the warmest, but I guess it's hot here compared to where you two live :lol: 

I attempted to get so pics of the babies, but they all came out blurry because they won't stop bouncing around!


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Sounds like a plan! :ROFL:
> I am still not sure where I want to live when I'm older, either down south or out west... either way, I'm leaving this state!


I'm going to live in fantasy-land.  Reality just doesn't cut it, though out west is definitely one of the better choices. d:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah, quite warm! Lol! 

Awe! Makes me miss babies!!  I don't want to wait till February anymore  I want them now!


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :laugh: She's quite large, yes. :lol:
> 
> It's not windy today, just not the warmest, but I guess it's hot here compared to where you two live :lol:
> 
> I attempted to get so pics of the babies, but they all came out blurry because they won't stop bouncing around!


That is smoking hot compared to here! :lol:
You could always have someone hold them


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Why am I crazy?! Cause I don't like snow?!?


Yep.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> Yep.


:roll: YOUR the crazy one! Wait till it really snows! I'll get you some pictures! It's horrendous!


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> :roll: YOUR the crazy one! Wait till it really snows! I'll get you some pictures! It's horrendous!


Hey I never said I wanted constant snow, or heaps of it every day. I just don't see why it's too much to ask Texas weather for snow on Christmas just once in a while!! I mean, is that so hard?
Maybe 4-5 snows a winter, that would satisfy me.


----------



## Emzi00

Ahhhh!!!!!! :wahoo: Just found me a doe I really like!!! And... I like her!!!   She's Velure.. 
http://www.autumn-acres-farm.com/Alpines.htm#vienna
http://adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=A001516870


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Anyone watch the tv show Once Upon A Time? It's kinda like a fairy tale show, where all the characters (snow white, rumplestiltskin, Pinocchio, hook, etc) are banished from the enchanted forest by the evil queen and sent to our world, and they have to find a way to get back. It has all these flash backs and twists to the story in a way you'd never guess, like Peter Pan is Rumplestiltskin's father, Rumplestiltskin cut off a pirates hand because he had the magic bean and that's how Hook got his name, and crazy stuff like that. It's like watching a VERY long fairy tale movie. 
I like it


----------



## NubianFan

I. Hate. Snow.


----------



## Texaslass

Rump's a little steep... d:
I like Alera better.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No snow at all would be soo awesome!!  I can't stand snow at all


----------



## Texaslass

Nope, never heard of it lacie. Sounds cool.
TTYL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

She's pretty Emma  I like the first one too 

I agree Leslie!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I love snow! When I can see it, play in it, then leave it and go home! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I love snow! When I can see it, play in it, then leave it and go home! :lol:


Haha!! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> Rump's a little steep... d:
> I like Alera better.


I like Alera better too, but there is a big difference in the prices of their kids, like $400, and somebody already has a reservation on her kids and stuff, plus I like Velure's pedigree, top two contributors to her inbreeding are Sasin and Risk  And I really like Sodium Oaks


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Texaslass said:


> Nope, never heard of it lacie. Sounds cool.
> TTYL


It's pretty cool, I like it. They have the first 2 seasons on Netflix, then what they have finished of season three so far, is on Hulu.


----------



## NubianFan

you need a lavender cou blanc Emma... :grin:


----------



## NubianFan

I like Once Upon a Time pretty well I haven't watched it in a while so many other entrapments of my time LOL


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> I like Alera better too, but there is a big difference in the prices of their kids, like $400, and somebody already has a reservation on her kids and stuff, plus I like Velure's pedigree, top two contributors to her inbreeding are Sasin and Risk  And I really like Sodium Oaks


If you were around when sodium oaks first started out, you would almost be embarrassed to own one of their goats back then. They were kinda grossly put together... true story, I have pictures of them from like the 70's. :lol: but they nailed it in the next decade, the mid 80's were the best.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

You gonna get another kid this spring??


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> you need a lavender cou blanc Emma... :grin:


I need a cou noir... or a mini Babette


----------



## NubianFan

I think alpines should change their color names. I think they should call them mustard, mayonnaise, ranch dressing, bbq sauce, and ketchup. Be a lot more fun....


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> You gonna get another kid this spring??


Probably not, but I need to find a doe that I want a buckling out of in 2015... think I found the one 
Well, wait, does a kid from Lacie count? Then maybe


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Cool!  we can both get bucks in 2015!  I want to get my Munchie buck then 

And then in 2016/17 sell my Nigie boys and get two new ones.. 

Love the cover for Jamie Grace's new Album!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Hey guys,

Sorry I couldn't be on here much this weekend; I've been volunteering at a local food/clothing/general needs center (as I call it). I'm back though... So did I miss anything very important?

PS: I still hate these new smiley faces!  :evil:

Patrick


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey Patrick! :wave: that's pretty cool!


Not really I don't think.. :/


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Hey Skyla! Got to go (pizza)! LOL Be back soon!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sounds yummy! :yum:

Our soap came out of the molds nicely this time!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Here you are Emma, an example of Sodium Oaks, a long time ago.


----------



## Texaslass

Ew, yeah, I can see how you wouldn't want one of those.... :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Here you are Emma, an example of Sodium Oaks, a long time ago.


Cripes!!!! . Wow!


----------



## Emzi00

Have any good examples of them? :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Told ya! Lol, yeah, not many though.

But here is the stud muffin you love Emma, Mr. Falcon. The black and white buck is Peeps's dad.


----------



## Emzi00

Know what my favorite doe of all time is?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

This my dear, is Risk. Now you know


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I have pictures of Wailea, from her younger years, she was kinda old in that picture. But anyway, here are the better examples of Sodiums does and bucks.


----------



## Emzi00

:drool:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Alright guys I'm back (and full).

Wow... Nice dairy goats. I still like boer goats! LOL (I will bring you guys to the dark side yet!!!)

Here's an example of how awesome my breed is (he's not mine):


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Wailea.


----------



## Emzi00

I can beat that Patrick  (he's not mine either :lol: )


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Alright guys I'm back (and full).
> 
> Wow... Nice dairy goats. I still like boer goats! LOL (I will bring you guys to the dark side yet!!!)
> 
> Here's an example of how awesome my breed is (he's not mine):


Yes, yes. I have boers too, and I've had them longer than you, so get over it! Just kidding, they are a nice bred, one of my does just kidded the other day, I've got two cute boer doelings bouncing around out there now


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Wailea.


And that is why I love that doe. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> I can beat that Patrick  (he's not mine either :lol: )


:doh: Emma, you can't use my fire to fight this fight! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :doh: Emma, you can't use my fire to fight this fight! :lol:


But he's soo handsome! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

This is my doelings dad, he's ennobled.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Emzi00 said:


> I can beat that Patrick  (he's not mine either :lol: )


:shades: Sorry, but.... No you can't! LOL :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It's nice to see his neck comes back for the pretty show pics :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, posted at the same time. I'm not much of a dapple fan


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Yes, yes. I have boers too, and I've had them longer than you, so get over it! Just kidding, they are a nice bred, one of my does just kidded the other day, I've got two cute boer doelings bouncing around out there now


I know... :lol: ... You have better boer goats than I do as well! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh: Give me a sec, I'm going to find me an alpine buck( this time I won't use yours Lacie  )


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Lol, posted at the same time. I'm not much of a dapple fan


Oh come on... Dappled goats look amazing! IMO!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Here is the other buck my doe is bred to  

You'll get there Patrick, just takes time


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Here is the other buck my doe is bred to
> 
> You'll get there Patrick, just takes time


Whats his name? Is his sire "Polar's Image"? It looks like it!?!? IDK


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

His name is Five-star, his dad is the buck I posted earlier.
http://www.leaningtreefarm.com/goatherd.html


----------



## Emzi00

I win.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh Emma


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> His name is Five-star, his dad is the buck I posted earlier.
> http://www.leaningtreefarm.com/goatherd.html


Oooh... Gauge genetics over Pipeline genetics! That's cool!

PS: I like looking at lineage/genetics... All that stuff is cool to me... Along with nutrition and diseases (although I am not good with diseases)! ;-)


----------



## Emzi00

You can't tell me that you don't like him Lacie....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Actually, no, I win, because this is gonna be your doelings daddy :lol:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Emzi00 said:


> I win.


He looks HUGE!!! (For a dairy goat )


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> You can't tell me that you don't like him Lacie....


:slapfloor: If I told you I didn't like him, I'd be lying.


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Actually, no, I win, because this is gonna be your doelings daddy :lol:


But, I win, because I'm the one getting the doeling 
We've been over how I like the other picture better, right? :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :slapfloor: If I told you I didn't like him, I'd be lying.


So you do then? What's up with the eye rolling then? :slapfloor:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

No... I win! LOL (Just accept it) ;-) :wink:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: But I don't like the other picture

Nope I think I win, because I get to play with the little weirdos for the first 3-4 weeks they are alive  then when I'm done playing with them I ship them off to you! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :lol: But I don't like the other picture
> 
> Nope I think I win, because I get to play with the little weirdos for the first 3-4 weeks they are alive  then when I'm done playing with them I ship them off to you! :lol:


But... but... I do... :tears:

And I get to reap the profit off from her kids  :lol:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :lol: But I don't like the other picture
> 
> Nope I think I win, because I get to play with the little weirdos for the first 3-4 weeks they are alive  then when I'm done playing with them I ship them off to you! :lol:


What are the "little weirdos"?

Also, Please tell me you are not talking to me when you say "ship them off to you"!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Emzi00

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> What are the "little weirdos"?
> 
> Also, Please tell me you are not talking to me when you say "ship them off to you"!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


Little weirdos are kids. No, she's talking to me


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Emzi00 said:


> But... but... I do... :tears:
> 
> And I get to reap the profit off from her kids  :lol:


Wheew... Luckily Emma answered for me! Thank you Emma! ;-)

(I didn't want to receive live things in the mail!) LOL :mrgreen:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Emzi00 said:


> Little weirdos are kids. No, she's talking to me


Thank you... ;-)


----------



## Emzi00

Gentry.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:slapfloor: yep, Emma gets one kid, and Emilie gets the other (vice versa as the case may be)

And no, they ride on an airplane and you'd pick them up at the airport  :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Thank you... ;-)


Welcome.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Gentry.


I'll use him eventually :lol: along with the other 10 on the list!


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I'll use him eventually :lol: along with the other 10 on the list!


What was the list again? :scratch: Can't remember them all :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I have no idea :lol: I think I saved them in my genetics account with adga.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

I save all the bucks I like in a folder on the computer! ;-) :mrgreen: :ROFL: :mrgreen:


----------



## Emzi00

:slapfloor: You seen Radical Strategy?


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Has anybody noticed that I was the first to post on the last 3-4 pages!  :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That's what I normally do, but these were planned pedigrees. 

I'll be back. Have to feed some puppies.


----------



## Emzi00

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> I save all the bucks I like in a folder on the computer! ;-) :mrgreen: :ROFL: :mrgreen:


I save all of the goats I like on my kindle, I have quite a few of Lacie's, I enjoy looking at them :laugh:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> :slapfloor: You seen Radical Strategy?


Are you really asking _me_ that?! :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Are you really asking _me_ that?! :ROFL:


Yes..... :lol:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

I don't have "planned pedigrees". ;-) :smile:


----------



## Emzi00

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> I don't have "planned pedigrees". ;-) :smile:


I do :laugh: Lots of them, I enjoy playing with the genetics


----------



## Emzi00

Sunami, I really like her, I'd like a buckling from her, but he'd have to be shipped and would cost a lot, so I'll have to wait


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Actually, no, I win, because this is gonna be your doelings daddy :lol:


AWWWW!  he's so cute!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> But, I win, because I'm the one getting the doeling
> We've been over how I like the other picture better, right? :lol:


I'm gonna laugh when she has a single buckling :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> AWWWW!  he's so cute!!


Right?!?!?!!!


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> I'm gonna laugh when she has a single buckling :lol:


I will *die* if she has a single buckling! :GAAH:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> I will die if she has a single buckling! :GAAH:


Haha well on that case, it was nice knowing you!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I might slap goober if that happens! :hair:

Emma, what was the website that doe was on?


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

OOOOOOOOOOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCCCCCCCCHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Cramp in my leg!!! :GAAH: :GAAH: :GAAH: :GAAH: :veryangry: :wallbang:


----------



## Emzi00

That die? :slapfloor:
Iron Rod


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Cleaned out the chicken pen and turkey pen today, goat pen comes over Thanksgiving break, probably thanksgiving :roll: Jeez, I am starving!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I might slap goober if that happens! :hair:
> 
> Emma, what was the website that doe was on?


Haha poor goober gets the blame, not Babette


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Haha poor goober gets the blame, not Babette


She should get blamed for having a single and him for it being a buckling


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Haha yes :laugh:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> She should get blamed for having a single and him for it being a buckling


Exactly, babette would get a regular slap, and goober would catch the back swing, making it a back hand slap :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Find the doe on the website?


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Does anyone else notice this: When I click on the "The Goat Spot" icon (computer IDK about the app) it redirects me to the articles!?!? :-o :think:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Does anyone else notice this: When I click on the "The Goat Spot" icon (computer IDK about the app) it redirects me to the articles!?!? :-o :think:


Yep! SOOO annoying!!! :hair: I always used that to go to the board index


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh, yeah, I wasn't exactly looking :lol: Still waiting for them to update their site! :GAAH:


----------



## Emzi00

http://cherryglenfarm.com/asrdoes.html


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

How's this for y'all? Burr!!


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Oh, yeah, I wasn't exactly looking :lol: Still waiting for them to update their site! :GAAH:


http://ironrodalpines.com/sunami.shtml

Well, if you decide you want to look, it's right here..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I REALLY like her Emma! :drool:


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> I win.


That is the longest buck I have seen!


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> http://cherryglenfarm.com/asrdoes.html


This doe is slightly scary, but I can't put my finger on why.....:think:


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> This doe is slightly scary, but I can't put my finger on why.....:think:


:tears: She's... great....


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> :tears: She's... great....


lol! Sorry, it's not personal, just something about her.... :shrug:
If it make you feel any better, I liked all the others you posted.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sarah, I have used that buck in my examples like 100 times by now, and you just now decide to say something!? :lol: Got new baby pics of the boers


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie, she didn't get what "long" was until now  :lol:
Jk Sarah..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Babies  Still a bit blurry, but they aren't sopping wet and newborn in these


----------



## Texaslass

Things I don't like about that doe:
Her color (don't know why, just don't!)d:
Her topline, (could be the pic, probably is, but still) looks kinda like it bumps up right before her hips, I don't like that.
The way her pins area kind of sticks out in the back, over the udder. d: I know that's a really weird thing to notice, but I never like does that are shaped like that. d:
Oh, and her face. :lol: I think she looks mean, but that's all just MHO!
Nothing personal to you or the goat! Matter of fact, you know a lot more than I do about genetics and lines and all, so I'm sure she's great from your perspective. 

And other than the above mentioned stuff, she's great! d: Don't hate me!


----------



## Emzi00

Cute! Any of the puppies? *bats eyes*


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Sarah, I have used that buck in my examples like 100 times by now, and you just now decide to say something!? :lol: Got new baby pics of the boers


I beg to differ! 100 times, come on! :roll: Maybe 2 or 3... 
I don't even remember, and if it was that long ago, I probably didn't know anything about conformation at the time, and wasn't paying attention. :hammer:
Or if you were talking to someone else, I tend not to notice as much when you're not talking to me....


----------



## ksalvagno

Those kids are too cute!


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> Things I don't like about that doe:
> Her color (don't know why, just don't!)d:
> Her topline, (could be the pic, probably is, but still) looks kinda like it bumps up right before her hips, I don't like that.
> The way her pins area kind of sticks out in the back, over the udder. d: I know that's a really weird thing to notice, but I never like does that are shaped like that. d:
> Oh, and her face. :lol: I think she looks mean, but that's all just MHO!
> Nothing personal to you or the goat! Matter of fact, you know a lot more than I do about genetics and lines and all, so I'm sure she's great from your perspective.
> 
> And other than the above mentioned stuff, she's great! d: Don't hate me!


:slapfloor: I didn't really care! :lol: I won't hate you.. Forever...


----------



## Texaslass

The babies are adorable now, Lacie! :lol: Makes me want to hold them and smell their sweetness.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:| fine Emma, I'll be back...


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh: I'm an enabler.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Texaslass said:


> I beg to differ! 100 times, come on! :roll: Maybe 2 or 3...
> I don't even remember, and if it was that long ago, I probably didn't know anything about conformation at the time, and wasn't paying attention. :hammer:
> Or if you were talking to someone else, I tend not to notice as much when you're not talking to me....


It's called exaggeration, and we all do it! :lol: It's was probably more like 99  :shades: :ROFL:


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> It's cashed exaggeration, and we all do it! :lol: It's was probably more like 99  :shades: :ROFL:


:doh: Duh! I do it all the time if you haven't noticed! :lol: 
But still, I only vaguely remember maybe once.... :hammer:


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> :doh: Duh! I do it all the time if you haven't noticed! :lol:
> But still, I only vaguely remember maybe once.... :hammer:


I remember quite a few times... like around 98... :shades:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Sorry I couldn't be on here much this weekend; I've been volunteering at a local food/clothing/general needs center (as I call it). I'm back though... So did I miss anything very important?
> 
> PS: I still hate these new smiley faces!  :evil:
> 
> Patrick


Thats awesome!

Just me whining about the cold :roll:


----------



## Texaslass

I really don't know how y'all can understand and remember all the lines and genetics junk! :lol:
I really want to learn more of that stuff, but it's just so @[email protected]# confusing! d: And I still haven't learned enough to decode all the M's and *s B's and whatnot on the pedigrees. d:
I know some of them, but not enough. :lol:
I'll get there eventually, though! I've just been so focused on getting mine healthy (bad year and all, what with anemia and parasites...) that I've kind of not studied the other stuff as much....


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> I really don't know how y'all can understand and remember all the lines and genetics junk! :lol:
> I really want to learn more of that stuff, but it's just so @[email protected]# confusing! d: And I still haven't learned enough to decode all the M's and *s B's and whatnot on the pedigrees. d:
> I know some of them, but not enough. :lol:
> I'll get there eventually, though! I've just been so focused on getting mine healthy (bad year and all, what with anemia and parasites...) that I've kind of not studied the other stuff as much....


Just remember that if it say Redwood Hills.. it's good..


----------



## Emzi00

Or if it says "LBNP"... that one's good too..  :shades:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Or Tempo, Sodium Oaks, Willow Run, Iron Rod, Missdee, Clovertops, etc 

:hair: stupid kindle is having trouble with the pup pics!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Or if it says "LBNP"... that one's good too..  :shades:


:lol: :slapfloor:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Or Tempo, Sodium Oaks, Willow Run, Iron Rod, Missdee, Clovertops, etc
> 
> :hair: stupid kindle is having trouble with the pup pics!


Well yeah.. those too... and Hoach's, hill n holler, Nixon's....


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :lol: :slapfloor:


No denying the truth..  :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Just remember that if it say Redwood Hills.. it's good..


LOL! I DO actually know that Emma! :roll: :slapfloor:

Let's see if I can remember some other good ones..
Iron Rod (No, I didn't just learn about it, I actually saw them ages ago, and was totally blown away, so I've known they were awesome for a long time )
Waileapua (NO idea how to spell or pronounce!)
Cherry Glen
Sha'henako
Willow Run
Nixon
Kastedmur's ?? Or are they LaMancha's only??sick

IDK if these are all Alpine breeders, or just good breeders.... But pretty sure most are Alpines...
That's all I got right now, I'll probably think of more later.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=47884&stc=1&d=1385335259
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=47883&stc=1&d=1385335259
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=47882&stc=1&d=1385335259


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'll try to fix it later, but it wouldnt post the pics :hair: so there, have links to them Emma! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Kastdemur's has Lamanchas and Nubians..


----------



## Texaslass

Sodium Oaks! I should've known that one! :doh:
I don't actually know what LBNP means....  Somebody want to enlighten me? d:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Kastdemur's is LaManchas and Nubians


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I'll try to fix it later, but it wouldnt post the pics :hair: so there, have links to them Emma! :lol:


That works :shrug:
Soooo cute :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

They are SO cute Lacie!!


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Kastdemur's has Lamanchas and Nubians..


Hmm... I knew Lamanchas, and I knew they had another breed, but didn't know how many... :doh:


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> Sodium Oaks! I should've known that one! :doh:
> I don't actually know what LBNP means....  Somebody want to enlighten me? d:


But not the ones from the 70s....
Little Bits N Pieces


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Kastdemur's is LaManchas and Nubians


Yeah, Emma beat you, Skyla! :slapfloor:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Texaslass said:


> Sodium Oaks! I should've known that one! :doh:
> I don't actually know what LBNP means....  Somebody want to enlighten me? d:


Sarah, you might as well have stabbed me in the heart!!! Those are the initials to my herd name! :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> But not the ones from the 70s....
> Little Bits N Pieces


:doh: :doh: :slapfloor: It did seem vaguely familiar! :ROFL:
Now I feel dumb.... d:


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> :doh: :doh: :slapfloor: It did seem vaguely familiar! :ROFL:
> Now I feel dumb.... d:


You should..


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Sarah, you might as well have stabbed me in the heart!!! Those are the initials to my herd name! :lol:


:ROFL: I tend not to automatically translate everthing I read into initials, Lacie.... :roll: :lol: Maybe I should start doing that! lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: It's alright, you're off the hook....but don't leave town... :twisted: :shades:

:ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

:ROFL:
I was just kidding Sarah..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah  well I didn't see her post when I posted  

LOL!

I love the Kastdemur's herd! :drool:


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :lol: It's alright, you're off the hook....but don't leave town... :twisted: :shades:
> 
> :ROFL:


I'm sorry! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

I love the "Lacie's" herd! :shades:


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Yah  well I didn't see her post when I posted
> 
> LOL!
> 
> I love the Kastdemur's herd! :drool:


I was just messing with you.

Yeah, we all know you like weird stuff... LaManchas, Gollum, Mountain dew, NOT milk (or snow)... (what's up with THAT?!) :ROFL: I just kidding ya again, you know! :slapfloor:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> I was just messing with you. Yeah, we all know you like weird stuff... LaManchas, Gollum, Mountain dew, NOT milk (or snow)... (what's up with THAT?!) :ROFL: I just kidding ya again, you know! :slapfloor:


I know  :laugh:

LOL!! :ROFL: and those aren't weird!!


----------



## Emzi00

At least she doesn't like Colton Dixon


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I know  :laugh:
> 
> LOL!! :ROFL: and those aren't weird!!


Yes they are. :shades:


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> At least she doesn't like Colton Dixon


That is a definite plus! :lol:

Yikes, where has the day gone! :shock: I have Christmas presents to make, and books to read, and pictures to draw! Must get busy, no time!! :hair:
Y'all are like the only thing that could keep me here this long, I hate computers!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> At least she doesn't like Colton Dixon


Wait a sec there Emma! YOU like Colton Dixion :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> Yes they are. :shades:


 :roll:


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> That is a definite plus! :lol:
> 
> Yikes, where has the day gone! :shock: I have Christmas presents to make, and books to read, and pictures to draw! Must get busy, no time!! :hair:
> Y'all are like the only thing that could keep me here this long, I hate computers!


So how's my green scarf coming? :shades:


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Wait a sec there Emma! YOU like Colton Dixion :lol:


No crap... :roll: :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> :roll:


You must be on the app. The tongue smilie is no longer there.  Now it's just a smile; not quite the same, but I think I know what you meant.


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> So how's my green scarf coming? :shades:


Haven't started it yet, wasn't sure if you were really going to send me you address or not. :roll: 
But I _will_ make it, if you send me the address... I could probably sneak a package out of here, NOT! d: IDK how I would manage it, but I think I could, maybe... :think:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> No crap... :roll: :lol:


LOL! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> You must be on the app. The tongue smilie is no longer there.  Now it's just a smile; not quite the same, but I think I know what you meant.


Yah, I am lol! I know what it looks like though..  so sad


----------



## Texaslass

Okay, GTG, bye guys! :hug: Have a nice night! :wave:


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> Haven't started it yet, wasn't sure if you were really going to send me you address or not. :roll:
> But I _will_ make it, if you send me the address... I could probably sneak a package out of here, NOT! d: IDK how I would manage it, but I think I could, maybe... :think:


I'll send you my address if you send me a picture of you  :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Aw, night :hug:


----------



## Texaslass

onder: We may have a deal there... :shades:


----------



## Emzi00

:ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## Texaslass

'Night. :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Awe night Sarah! :hug:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Yay puppy pictures!  Hurry!


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie's back


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Whoa that was really late!!! Haha it didn't update until I posted, and it updated 4 pages!!! !! :lol: the puppies are cute Lacie!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Only two weeks before I get Ellie!!


----------



## Emzi00

Two whole, long, lengthy weeks...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I know!! I'm gonna die!! :shock:


----------



## Emzi00

Nah, it'll be over in no time..


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'm getting Lost and Found on tuesday


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah I'm sure it will.. Esp seeing where this coming week is gonna be super busy!!


----------



## goatlady1314

Scottyhorse said:


> I'm getting Lost and Found on tuesday


Were are you getting lost at and whos gonna find you? Lol jk


----------



## Scottyhorse

goatlady1314 said:


> Were are you getting lost at and whos gonna find you? Lol jk


:laugh:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Just thought I would say: This weekend we had sub-zero temps! :GAAH:


----------



## Emzi00

I'm so helpful  :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's sure icky Patrick!


----------



## Jarmon

Hi guys how long before does kid should they make an udder? She's a boer if that makes a difference. This is what she looks like now.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Just thought I would say: This weekend we had sub-zero temps! :GAAH:


Hope that cat in your avatar is keeping you warm :laugh:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Scottyhorse said:


> Hope that cat in your avatar is keeping you warm :laugh:


:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Scottyhorse

I've got a heating blanket and a puppy


----------



## NubianFan

Cats are good heaters


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Jarmon said:


> Hi guys how long before does kid should they make an udder? She's a boer if that makes a difference. This is what she looks like now.


Have you felt ligaments, is she sunken in around the tail head and hooks/hips area, etc?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Yah I'm sure it will.. Esp seeing where this coming week is gonna be super busy!!


Next week is gonna be the killer. The rush of thanksgiving over, it's gonna be terrible!  :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yes it will!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Scottyhorse said:


> I've got a heating blanket and a puppy


Jealous. I have one regular old blanket because I made a fort and a bed underneath it with all my others and I'm sleeping in it... Wouldn't want it to be less squishy. And all I have is a teddy bear, my parents don't want indoor cats :roll:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Next week is gonna be the killer. The rush of thanksgiving over, it's gonna be terrible!  :lol:


I'm trying to think positive!  :lol:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

We were nine minutes before the Chat Thread was an hour dead! LOL :GAAH: JK  :smile:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I'm trying to think positive!  :lol:


Haha! I'm excited because finally days have stopped dragging on, it seems like 10 flew by! We've had more bball practices and from now until the kidding I'm pretty busy so I'm hoping things get sped up!! See we're practicing bball 3-4x a week now because we have a tournament the 6-8 of Dec. Then Christmas break happens and then the days will fly by during break. After break we have regular basketball season games so we have games 2x or so a week and tournaments on several weekends. Then I'll start looking forwArd to my birthday and then soccer season will start and then... POOF! April 14 is upon us!  Now knowing BB she will hold them in until there's tornado warnings or blizzard warnings (you never know in MI) and on my busiest day and will do it at noon when nobody is home and I don't even get to miss school for it, and I won't get home until 9 PM because it's my busiest day of the week. She will also wait and have them as late as possible because she knows how much I want them to come. :roll: she's a stinker!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I don't remember posting the 'Yes It Will' LOL!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Haha I was confused why you posted that!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> We were nine minutes before the Chat Thread was an hour dead! LOL :GAAH: JK  :smile:


Haha sorry Patrick, I always ruin it


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

They like to do that to you :roll: Brook kidded in the middle of a snow storm this year lol! Not a bad one though..


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

littlegoatgirl said:


> Haha sorry Patrick, I always ruin it


Haha JK! 

Sounds like you will have a busy winter/spring.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Well we moved the chickens around so they're all in the same general area today so we had an extra light. So now it's in the aisle of the barn closer to the goats so I can actually see where I'm going in the mornings to feed! I'm so pumped! 

I think it's funny how people know to come to this thread to ask questions because there's always people on here! :lol: Lol! 

Night y'all


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

I agree... Goats always kid in bad weather.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

I know... It's kind of funny. Goodnight.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Rofl!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Night Sarah  :hug:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Rofl!!


 :lol: :ROFL:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Haha JK!
> 
> Sounds like you will have a busy winter/spring.


Yep! I'm very busy in the fall until end of October then I have most of November where I'm not very busy (and it kills me because I'm always so busy the rest of the time I'm bored! :lol until the end when basketball slowly starts practices... Then it's full speed again until end of Feb... Then during March I work on Spring-ifying all the animal pens and make repairs to stuff and basically just do barn and housework. Then end of March school soccer starts (we practice in the gym the first 2-3 weeks! :lol and then around spring break travel soccer starts! :lol: I'm a busy girl!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Rofl!!


:laugh: :ROFL: now that my friends, is how to keep away ding song ditchers!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

littlegoatgirl said:


> Yep! I'm very busy in the fall until end of October then I have most of November where I'm not very busy (and it kills me because I'm always so busy the rest of the time I'm bored! :lol until the end when basketball slowly starts practices... Then it's full speed again until end of Feb... Then during March I work on Spring-ifying all the animal pens and make repairs to stuff and basically just do barn and housework. Then end of March school soccer starts (we practice in the gym the first 2-3 weeks! :lol and then around spring break travel soccer starts! :lol: I'm a busy girl!


I'm tired just reading that!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So, my next doe due is Alice, then Moon, Clarice, Gracie, Hyacinth, Babette, hopefully Peeps, then 4 Oberhasli's, and the other 4 boer does in there somewhere (I have no idea when they are bred as they all have silent heats).

That's 15 does left to kid... :shock: ... I'm gonna be busy!  
So that will be possible December kids, February kids, March kids, maybe April kids, and May kids! :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Haha!!! I get SOOOOO busy, but it's okay, I like it. I can't just sit anywhere, I have to go. I've done this since I was a baby between my siblings sports and in years past all three of us doing sports at the same time, and I got dragged to all their stuff because noone had time (or gas $) to drive 30 minutes back home to drop me off :roll: so even when I'm home and can't go anywhere I take walks with the goats, climb trees, play James Bond lol, and try and get into dangerous situations. Jk, jk! But I always end up in instances where I'm falling from trees, or stuck in a hole in the back of the woods so nobody can see or hear me, or... Well, lets not go on  :laugh:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> So, my next doe due is Alice, then Moon, Clarice, Gracie, Hyacinth, Babette, hopefully Peeps, then 4 Oberhasli's, and the other 4 boer does in there somewhere (I have no idea when they are bred as they all have silent heats).
> 
> That's 15 does left to kid... :shock: ... I'm gonna be busy!
> So that will be possible December kids, February kids, March kids, maybe April kids, and May kids! :lol:


Ugh I'm jealous!!! 

I've got 1 doe left to kid... :shock: ... I'm gonna be busy! 
So that will be April kids!
:lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

I don't know if I'm going to even _have _kids at this point


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> :laugh: :ROFL: now that my friends, is how to keep away ding song ditchers!


Haha!! That is too funny! :lol:

I would be CRACKING up if I saw that at someone's door!! Haha!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I have two in April  one on the 10th and one on the 12th as long as both took anyway..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: I just counted...I have 11 boer does, 6 alpine does, and 7 oberhasli does! And of course, my 6 bucks...
But 24 does altogether! When they are all of breeding size, and if they all twin, that's 48 kids! :shocked: 
I let me down... I said never again! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> I don't know if I'm going to even have kids at this point


 I'm sure they'll settle  I honestly think the Lute is worth a shot..


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Hi Sydney! :wave:


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I'm sure they'll settle  I honestly think the Lute is worth a shot..


Get it, worth a shot? Since it's a shot  Hehe. I'll see how much it costs..


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Hi Sydney! :wave:


Hi Patrick!  :wave:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Scottyhorse said:


> Get it, worth a shot? Since it's a shot  Hehe. I'll see how much it costs..


:snowlaugh: :laugh: :ROFL: :-D :mrgreen:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> Get it, worth a shot? Since it's a shot  Hehe. I'll see how much it costs..


ROFL!! :lol: :slapfloor:

I only paid like $22-$24 for 2ml of both Cysterellion and the Lute and my vet is pricey..


----------



## Scottyhorse

We already have cystorelin, so would just need to buy the Lute.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well then it's shouldn't be much at all


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Random: I'm eating an apple!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

PS: I'm tired!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol Patrick :lol:

I'm looking at Nubians


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Eric Paslay is on!!!!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Ever have one of those days where you are toooooo tired to do anything??? Well... This is one of those for me! :slapfloor: (When your soooooo tired that everything is funny!) :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh I know those days :lol: happens all too often to me! :lol:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Or one of those days when you start posting random thing (I've been there): Seriously though... I love this site!!!!

http://www.boergoats.com/clean/library.php


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Done that too! :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Haha!! That is too funny! :lol:
> 
> I would be CRACKING up if I saw that at someone's door!! Haha!!


:ROFL: :laugh: that really is hilarious, I would go knock on a strangers door and tell them I like their doorbell if I saw that!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Scottyhorse said:


> I don't know if I'm going to even have kids at this point


Oh, why? I'm sorry!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> :ROFL: :laugh: that really is hilarious, I would go knock on a strangers door and tell them I like their doorbell if I saw that!


ROFL!! :lol: nice!

How about this one?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :lol: I just counted...I have 11 boer does, 6 alpine does, and 7 oberhasli does! And of course, my 6 bucks...
> But 24 does altogether! When they are all of breeding size, and if they all twin, that's 48 kids! :shocked:
> I let me down... I said never again! :lol:


Lacie, your talking 72 goats, if they all have twins. This evens out the triplet/single thingy. And that's not counting bucks! That is crazy!!! And I'm crazy for being jealous!!!
Yes. I know I went to bed but I couldn't sleep!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Patrick you're funny :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> ROFL!! :lol: nice!
> 
> How about this one?


:ROFL: where are you finding this stuff! This is awesome!!! Haha!!! What they should do is have the other one be one of those that moves it's head from the ground (eating grass) to standing normal, so it eats the blood lol. Seriously, that's hilarious


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Google is a good friend of mine  

Hehe! :laugh:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Scottyhorse said:


> Patrick you're funny :lol:


Do looks count? Oh that's right... I forgot what we were talking about. JK :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha!!! :slapfloor: :ROFL:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Haha!!! :slapfloor: :ROFL:


That is highly disturbing!!!!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

How does he sing the first section in one breath?!?! I like to sing (not good), but I can't sing this song without breathing in the middle of first "roll"! Ugh!!!

Try it!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Woops... Sorry!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> That is highly disturbing!!!!


I figured you would say something like that :lol: but I burst out laughing when I saw it :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Woops... Sorry!


What for??


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Do looks count? Oh that's right... I forgot what we were talking about. JK :lol:


:ROFL: :slapfloor: :lol:

And don't call yourself ugly! (If you even were :lol: )


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> What for??


Double videos.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Double videos.


 Oh! :lol: just noticed that :lol:

That song is weird.. I don't like most of the new stuff and early ever listen to it anymore..


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Scottyhorse said:


> :ROFL: :slapfloor: :lol:
> 
> And don't call yourself ugly! (If you even were :lol: )


Haha... (I've been waiting to use that one for a while).

Thanks


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Oh! :lol: just noticed that :lol:
> 
> That song is weird.. I don't like most of the new stuff and early ever listen to it anymore..


I love it!!! You're missing out!!! Just saying! :grin:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok... I think I'm gonna head to bed now.. Night guys  :wave:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Goodnight Skyla! I'll be off to bed soon too.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> I love it!!! You're missing out!!! Just saying! :grin:


Not my style  I like Rascal Flatts, *some* Keith Urban, Taylor Swift, Kellie Pickler, Carrie Underwood (her older stuff anyway..) Brad Paisly, Tim McGraw, Lady A, Garth Brooks, Allen Jackson  that's good Country!  not this new junk


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Not my style  I like Rascal Flatts, *some* Keith Urban, Taylor Swift, Kellie Pickler, Carrie Underwood (her older stuff anyway..) Brad Paisly, Tim McGraw, Lady A, Garth Brooks, Allen Jackson  that's good Country!  not this new junk


I do agree... If I was talking about "true" country that is what I would say, but I do like "some" of the newer country as well. Like this:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Haha... (I've been waiting to use that one for a while).
> 
> Thanks


:lol: Well... I don't think you're ugly, and I don't like it when people call themselves ugly when they aren't!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

And this:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Night Skyla :wave:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Scottyhorse said:


> :lol: Well... I don't think you're ugly, and I don't like it when people call themselves ugly when they aren't!


I don't call myself ugly; I just consider myself "normal"... That's all.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

I hate to leave you hanging Sydney, but I'm off to bed as well. Goodnight! :wave:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Night Patrick! I'll just sit here with this annoying fly buzzing me... :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> I don't call myself ugly; I just consider myself "normal"... That's all.


Haha. Ok. :hammer: By the first post is sounded like that.. Carry on! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Who kept Skyla up past ten?! We all know she gets a wee bit wacky past then! Goodness, Skyla you need a bedtime! :ROFL: :slapfloor: All of that was _way_ too funny! :lol:


----------



## goatlady1314

littlegoatgirl said:


> Haha! I'm excited because finally days have stopped dragging on, it seems like 10 flew by! We've had more bball practices and from now until the kidding I'm pretty busy so I'm hoping things get sped up!! See we're practicing bball 3-4x a week now because we have a tournament the 6-8 of Dec. Then Christmas break happens and then the days will fly by during break. After break we have regular basketball season games so we have games 2x or so a week and tournaments on several weekends. Then I'll start looking forwArd to my birthday and then soccer season will start and then... POOF! April 14 is upon us!  Now knowing BB she will hold them in until there's tornado warnings or blizzard warnings (you never know in MI) and on my busiest day and will do it at noon when nobody is home and I don't even get to miss school for it, and I won't get home until 9 PM because it's my busiest day of the week. She will also wait and have them as late as possible because she knows how much I want them to come. :roll: she's a stinker!


Hey my moms birthday is april 14!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Who kept Skyla up past ten?! We all know she gets a wee bit wacky past then! Goodness, Skyla you need a bedtime! :ROFL: :slapfloor: All of that was way too funny! :lol:


Hehe!!  at least I went to bed before 12! That's a good thing!! 

Lol! It won't help any.. I'll just lay I'm bed all alone doing noting and not sleeping! :lol:

Haha! :slapfloor:


----------



## nchen7

morning! wow, this thread blew up yesterday!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sarah, clean our your messages pretty please. ... your inbox is full, I can't send you anything. ....


----------



## nchen7

Lacie, those doelings are SO CUTE!


----------



## Texaslass

I knew it was getting close, gimme a sec... d:
I'm jealous btw, Lacie (well, a little anyway) all those goats, and babies that you're going to have!! :shock: What are you going to do with them all? d:
I'll count up mine in a minute..


----------



## nchen7

I want baby goats to snuggle with!!!! I just have my grown ones. not nearly as cute or fun!


----------



## Emzi00

Remember when I told y'all I'd be asking for help with my algebra homework? :lol:

Suppose an elevator is 400 feet above the ground. It descends at a steady rate. After 15 seconds it is 250 feet above the ground.
a) Write a linear function for the height of the elevator as a function of time.
b) Graph the function.
c) Is it reasonable to include negative numbers in the range?

 :scratch: I know how to graph stuff, but I have no idea how to do the function.. :shrug:


----------



## Texaslass

Sorry Emma, I'm no help there! :lol:

I totally forgot to list my goats!:
(OK, mine and my _family's_ goats! d

1 Nigerian due in January (Brr!! )
1 French Alpine due in March
2 Am. Alpines due in April
1 Nubian/Alpine due later in April
2 Nubian/Alpines not bred yet, but hopefully soon, putting them due beginning of May, I guess. 

If they all have twins, that's 14 kids!  Last year we had 3 does kid with six kids between them. Most we had at once before was 8 (all Nigerian), two sets of triplets in there. 
So it'll be fun having all those kids around.


----------



## Emzi00

No kidding Sarah..

Wow... that's quite a few...


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Hey guys,

Emma - That's confusing!!!! :snowlaugh: :scratch:


----------



## Emzi00

Very confusing! And the teacher just gave us the homework without teaching us since we had an assembly :blue:


----------



## Scottyhorse

So excited to get Lost and Found tomorrow!!!!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Is that your new Boer doe?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Yup


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

You'll have to post pictures when you get her! ;-)


----------



## Emzi00

So today in German my teacher asked this one guy "Was möchtest du trinken?" And he answered "Ich möchte Briefmarken" :laugh:

For those of you who aren't cool and don't know German, I'll translate 
My teacher asked "What would you like to drink?" And he answered " I would like stamps" :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Emzi00 said:


> So today in German my teacher asked this one guy "Was möchtest du trinken?" And he answered "Ich möchte Briefmarken" :laugh:
> 
> For those of you who aren't cool and don't know German, I'll translate
> My teacher asked "What would you like to drink?" And he answered " I would like stamps" :lol:


 Apparently he wasn't thirsty....:snowcheese:


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> So today in German my teacher asked this one guy "Was möchtest du trinken?" And he answered "Ich möchte Briefmarken" :laugh:
> 
> For those of you who aren't cool and don't know German, I'll translate
> My teacher asked "What would you like to drink?" And he answered " I would like stamps" :lol:


Being un-cool, I probably would've translated it "Was it mocha you drank?"... "I (have) mocha colored briefs" :slapfloor: d:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

goatlady1314 said:


> Hey my moms birthday is april 14!


Cool! My doe's due date is the 14th, but if she kids 6 days late she'll kid on her birthday which is also on Easter!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Texaslass said:


> Being un-cool, I probably would've translated it "Was it mocha you drank?"... "I (have) mocha colored briefs" :slapfloor: d:


:laugh: :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> Being un-cool, I probably would've translated it "Was it mocha you drank?"... "I (have) mocha colored briefs" :slapfloor: d:


Hahaha!!! :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> You'll have to post pictures when you get her! ;-)


Will do!  :thumbup:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Alright I have to go. Working on a paper. Yay. Not.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

See you later Sydney! Paper!!! :clap: Have fun! ;-) :lol: :wave:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sounds fun Sydney  :laugh:


----------



## NubianFan

I am thinking about making broiled tilapia with old bay seasoning, but I don't know what vegetables to make for side dishes. Maybe baked potato and asparagus?


----------



## NubianFan

I am taking chickens out tonight to bake for tomorrow I think. It has been freezing rain here all day, luckily so far has been a little too warm for it to freeze on the roads but has frozen on the grass and trees and of course power lines.


----------



## Emzi00

Yeah! And then send some to me! :yum:

I should make dinner...


----------



## Emzi00

It snowed today *shudder*
So the goats water keep freezing, so I'm dumping out big ice blocks everyday, and they aren't melting. I'm thinking of making an igloo :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

You would be happy to hang out in Arkansas with me and my daughter and eat all my cooking wouldn't you! LOL It might even be slightly warmer than Michigan.


----------



## NubianFan

Daffodil was disgusted today, she was standing out in the freezing rain hollering at me. I think she wanted me to bring her in the house. I told her to get in her house and hush it up and she stubbornly ate some of her food then finally went inside and went to bed. She is usually really quiet but she hollered and complained today.


----------



## Emzi00

I would be _very_ happy to!  :lol: It's freezing here!


----------



## NubianFan

Well I better go fix dinner before my human kid starts hollering for her food. LOL Be back in a bit.


----------



## goatlady1314

littlegoatgirl said:


> Cool! My doe's due date is the 14th, but if she kids 6 days late she'll kid on her birthday which is also on Easter!


Oh that would be cool.. that is also my sisters birthday lol


----------



## Emzi00

Well, these cupcakes won't make themselves, I suppose I should start making them...


----------



## goatlady1314

Emzi00 said:


> Well, these cupcakes won't make themselves, I suppose I should start making them...


What kind of cup cakes?


----------



## Emzi00

Chocolate :yum:


----------



## goathiker

I'm baack...If anyone cares


----------



## Emzi00

Yay! Jill! :stars: :wahoo: :dance: :balloons:


----------



## goathiker

LOL Thanks,

I had a fun day. Took my mom to do her grocery shopping. We had fish&chips at Skipper's. She's all set for a while again :grin:


----------



## Emzi00

Sounds like a good day!


----------



## NubianFan

Welcome back Jill, I am back too from eating yummy food stuffs....


----------



## goathiker

It was. My mom turns 84 this April. I treasure every moment I'm given with her right now. :rose:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sounds like you had a great day Jill!


----------



## nchen7

how fun! mmm....fish and chips.


----------



## NubianFan

I was looking at a job opening in Oregon last night Jill, but I don't think it would have been anywhere near you it was called Klamath youth reg center so I guess it would be near a town called Klamath or Klamath Falls or something like that.


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> It was. My mom turns 84 this April. I treasure every moment I'm given with her right now. :rose:


My great grandma will turn 99 next year! :leap:


----------



## goathiker

Scottyhorse said:


> My great grandma will turn 99 next year! :leap:


My dad is 90. My parents have 26 grand children and 4 great grandchildren. Leave it to my sisters to have 9 kids a piece :doh:


----------



## ksalvagno

My parents are in their mid 70's and I make sure to treasure the time with them. You just never know. I hate that I'm now 2 hours away from them. Much harder to go see them.

Seems like the winter storms are headed our way. I went to the store today to make sure we have everything. It really shouldn't be bad in our area of Ohio but people down here panic when there is just a little snow and are terrible with driving. They ought to go out east of Cleveland. Then they would see some real snow accumulation. 

Finally sitting down and enjoying a cup of tea. :coffee2:


----------



## goathiker

Mmm, tea sounds good. I'll have to get some after the hot water run.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Tea does sound yummy! But it's far to cold to her put of bed to get some!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

goatlady1314 said:


> Oh that would be cool.. that is also my sisters birthday lol


Haha cool! My birthday was on Good Friday last year! And in like 2027 or something like that my birthday is on Easter


----------



## NubianFan

My dad is 82 and my mom is 75. This year I am exactly half dad's age because I am 41 and he was 41 when I was born. Hee hee hee. 
I am so hot right now, I boiled myself in the bath tub


----------



## goathiker

I did that this morning, it lasted long enough to get the car warmed up LOL


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Scottyhorse said:


> My great grandma will turn 99 next year! :leap:


Cool!!! My great grandma is 95, and man she is SPUNKY! Odd word, but it's the best way to describe her! She's so lively and stuff. I always picture 90+ year olds in nursing homes with tubes giving them air and whatnot but she is in great shape! And she does all those tiny sewing like things, cross stitches, crocheting, knitting... There's another thing... It's really tiny, like I can barely concentrate on it because it makes my eyes hurt after awhile! But she can do it just fine!


----------



## NubianFan

I guess I could go stand outside. :snowcool:


----------



## ksalvagno

Well, it has started snowing. We already have a light coating on the ground. Didn't expect it to start this soon but haven't looked at radar. We don't have cable or satellite so no local TV news to watch. 

I have my second cup of Nighttime Chamomile brewing! Working on winding down so I can go to sleep. Have managed to get to bed before midnight the last few nights.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

We are in for heavy rain tomorrow and wed.!  with a possible winter mix if it's colder then they think (probably will be :roll: )


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well, I think I'm gonna head to bed.. *yawn* I have to work till close tomorrow (11... Way past my bed time huh Emma  :laugh: )


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh: Night Skyla :hug:


----------



## goathiker

Oh good, nutty Skyla at about 9:30 tomorrow evening, check...

G'night Skyla


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:laugh: 
I swear some of the people I close with.. We just laugh hysterically at nothing and customers think we are insane!  it's awesome! 

Ok.. Seriously off to bed now  night Jill and Emma  :wave: :hug:


----------



## NubianFan

I am beginning to wonder if I am going to get Dru bred.


----------



## NubianFan

Night Skyla


----------



## goathiker

NubianFan said:


> I am beginning to wonder if I am going to get Dru bred.


Bring her down here, I'll give you a free breeding and board


----------



## NubianFan

goathiker said:


> Bring her down here, I'll give you a free breeding and board


Dexter? He would be doing more than peeping then!!!


----------



## nchen7

morning!

how's everyone today?


----------



## Emzi00

We have a snow day. There isn't much snow, but a bunch of black ice on the roads. I actually wanted to go to school today.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well that's a bummer and cool Emma! Lol! I always loved snow days!


----------



## nchen7

no snow on snow days are not fun. I hate black ice. last time I fell on black ice my feet literally came from under me and I landed on my back with a loud thump. hit my head too, but thankfully I have a really thick skull!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh that musta hurt!! I've done that before(not my head though) onetime I slipped on ice while I had a bucket of water for the goats, and it went ALL over me when I fell! :lol: :ROFL:


----------



## nchen7

aaahhhhhh!!!







that's a scene right from a movie!

I was heading out to meet some friends. I was contemplating whether to go back home and sleep it off (which is NOT a good idea if I got a concussion). so I ended up going out anyway, but kept telling ppl if they see concussion symptoms, to stuff me in a cab and take me to the hospital. lol. thankfully, it was all fine.

i'm usually pretty good on my feet. I blame the shoes.....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol!! It was pretty humorous :ROFL:

Good thing you were ok!


----------



## nchen7

I spent many years as a child smacking my head on things (kitchen counter, floor). that was good training for that very day. come to think of it...my mother should have put a helmet on me. probably much safer....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha!

I've hit my head on a fair amount of things! 


Ok brb.. Have to go out in the FREEZING cold and feed... Hopefully i won't be an ice cube when I come back in..


----------



## Emzi00

If you make it back in....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol!! It's actually not that bad.. Not even any frozen buckets!  

Ok.. Brb again.. Have to run to the bank with my dad...


----------



## NubianFan

The kids here get the whole week off for thanksgiving


----------



## nchen7

so lucky!

Saturday is Barbados Independence. and b/c it falls on a Saturday this year, we don't get any days off. i'm not pleased about that.....


----------



## NubianFan

that's goofey!!! they usually give the Friday before if that happens with a holiday here


----------



## NubianFan

When are you coming back to Canada?


----------



## nchen7

oh, I know Leslie.... it's some silly rule that Saturday is considered a "work" day, so they don't lose a day of productivity (ppl aren't super productive here anyway.....). but, that relaly only works for people who do shift work, like everyone in hospitality. but, for the rest of us who do work M-F, it's not really fair. b/c everything will be closed on Saturday and we can't even get our errands done.

Sometime early 2014. I haven't nailed down a date yet....


----------



## nchen7

last year, we had at least 2 stat days sucked up by a Saturday. I was NOT pleased. and, when the country was being established, they didn't really plan the stat days very well. there's plenty in Apr-June, 2 early August, then NOTHING until the end of November. but this year, there will be nothing until Christmas..... that's a LONG wait for a stat holiday.....


----------



## Emzi00

Just saw on the news that a gallon of milk might go up to $7!! That's ridiculous! Good thing for goats...


----------



## goatlady1314

Emzi00 said:


> Just saw on the news that a gallon of milk might go up to $7!! That's ridiculous! Good thing for goats...


Thats cow milk right??


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I've heard that! Crazy!! Yep, good thing for goats!


----------



## Emzi00

Yup, that's cow's milk.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goatlady1314 said:


> Thats cow milk right??


Yep.. 
Goats milk is already real close to that in the stores lol


----------



## goatlady1314

Thats good for us.. we milk cows ; D


----------



## Scottyhorse

Almost to Soap Lake! Stealing a gas stations WiFi. LOL. Should get there in about 30 mins!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's cool 

Wahoo!!  can't wait to see her Sydney!


----------



## nchen7

can't wait for pictures Sydney!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Gotta get ready for work  will any of yous be around at 11 tonight?? It will take me some time to get tired after that


----------



## Emzi00

I'll be here


----------



## nchen7

I will likely be asleep by then..... (i'm 1 hr ahead)


----------



## NubianFan

That would only be 10 my time so I will likely be around


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Wahoo!  

Pray I don't have to go out and do carts please!  that really freaks me out! :/


----------



## ksalvagno

I'm surprised they would send a female out to do carts on their own. That really is a liability on their part.


----------



## Emzi00

I will


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks Emma  :hug: 

I agree Karen.. Sometimes it's only two girls closing.. So one has to go out... One time I was out there 9:30-10 at night and a weird camper thing had followed me out to the back lot... Really creeped me out and I have been petrified to go out in the dark...  

I agree with you though...


----------



## nchen7

that's not smart for them to let girls do that. I used to work at a grocery store. us girls weren't allowed to do such things.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I wish it were that way at my store! Lol! I don't mind as much during the day.. And I rarely go out anyway.. Bit depending on who else is staying late, I will possibly have to go out and do it...


----------



## nchen7

well, be safe!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks Nchen  :hug:

Leaving now, will talk to y'all tonight/tomorrow  :wave:


----------



## Emzi00

See ya Skyla! :wave:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

People have been calling me all week about the puppies I have, I get messages like "Hey, I called a little while ago, I'm calling about the pups you have for sale, I'd like to come pick one up today, call me back"

And I'm just thinking, um, NO, you're not picking one up today, did you even read the ad!?! They JUST turned a week old today people, come on :hair:


----------



## nchen7

I have a theory that people either don't/can't read anymore or they're just not very smart. likely not the kind of people you want to sell your puppies to....


----------



## NubianFan

Tell them
NO pups for you!!!


----------



## nchen7

whenever I see/hear that, I think Soup Nazi from Seinfeld!


----------



## NubianFan

nchen7 said:


> whenever I see/hear that, I think Soup Nazi from Seinfeld!


 That's exactly what I was getting at.
We had a "donut dictator" here. He ran the local bakery and he was just odd and very easily angered. I have seen him be ugly to more than one customer for bizarre things. I used to go in there to get breakfast burritos or sausage rolls or occasionally a cheese Danish. For some reason he liked me and I was immune to his ire. He was a PHENOMINAL baker like he had the best pastries and donuts I have ever had. He also made the salsa for his breakfast burritos from scratch. But he was really hard to get along with for most people. I think he liked me because I came in fairly often and he used me as a guinea pig to test new products. I would always tell him his baking was awesome as usual and he would just gleam with pride. LOL


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie, I have some name suggestions for the two doelings :lol:

Weirdo Eins
Weirdo Zwei

:ROFL:


----------



## NubianFan

Where is everyone? it is so lonely in the world.....:blue:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Well Lost and Found is here! She's so sweet, and absolutely gorgeous. Leslie at leaning tree is an absolute hoot! If I do a market wether I will get one from her. We couldn't stay long, she had a doe unable to deliver her kids so she had to take her to the vet. 

She did good on the car ride.

She has spots on her cape, too  she needs a bath now after laying in pee. 
I also attached some pics of bottle babies she has in her house. First one was a premie and is 4 days old.


----------



## NubianFan

She's gorgeous Sydney, she looks even better in these pics than in the one on the sale page!!! I really like her.


----------



## NubianFan

And of course the wee biddens are uber cute, why is that one's ears taped? Is that to straighten them out or to keep them warm or some other odd purpose?


----------



## Scottyhorse

NubianFan said:


> She's gorgeous Sydney, she looks even better in these pics than in the one on the sale page!!! I really like her.


I am super happy with her. Even more excited to show her next spring.


----------



## Scottyhorse

NubianFan said:


> And of course the wee biddens are uber cute, why is that one's ears taped? Is that to straighten them out or to keep them warm or some other odd purpose?


It's to keep weight on them so they hang down like they're supposed to. Leslie said she has a ton of stuff not quite right. She had to tube her the first night.


----------



## NubianFan

poor thing, sounds like she is in the best of care though


----------



## nchen7

Lost and Found is beautiful!!!! and those babies are ADORABLE!

oohhh....donut dictator! food sounds amazing to warrant the dictatorship!


----------



## NubianFan

nchen7 said:


> Lost and Found is beautiful!!!! and those babies are ADORABLE!
> 
> oohhh....donut dictator! food sounds amazing to warrant the dictatorship!


I think he was one of those people who was very performance driven, so he really thrived on praise. (using my almost earned degree here) so since I praised his hard work he liked me. He really deserved the praise he was an artist when it came to baking. He made heavenly things like strawberry cheesecake muffins with real gooey cream cheese centers. He definitely could destroy a diet but you wouldn't really care at the time. Sadly he was bought out by a chain donut place. Another thing I really liked about him, is whatever he didn't sell by noon that day, he donated to the nursing homes for the elderly to have some treats.... now I just think that is awesome.


----------



## nchen7

what a great guy! too bad on the chain. chains always find a way to ruin things.....


----------



## ksalvagno

Beautiful girl Sydney!


----------



## goathiker

Very nice.


----------



## NubianFan

What do y'all think, I am sure they aren't registered and I don't like the fact that they have horns, they look kinda stunted, but the price is good. I wasn't planning on adding any does this year but was planning to add a coupla more eventually.
http://jonesboro.craigslist.org/grd/4214519968.html


----------



## ksalvagno

You could easily band the horns. Don't look to be in bad shape. Worth a look.


----------



## goathiker

They don't look too bad at all. Those horns will band off easily. No mention of testing, of course.


----------



## NubianFan

no one here mentions testing in their ads that is one reason I bought Dru because it said in her ad that they had negative tests for cae and cl


----------



## Emzi00

http://centralmich.craigslist.org/grd/4195865933.html
Hey, Leslie, check out these boys


----------



## NubianFan

awww those little guys are cute... I like that second speckled one best.


----------



## NubianFan

I think those two little does just look sweet as can be, especially the white nosed one. Although I think I like the dark nosed one better.


----------



## NubianFan

oh and I got good news the breeder says I can bring Dru Tuesday, she said Monday actually but Monday is going to be a hugely busy day for me...


----------



## NubianFan

you know what, looking at the pic again I think the white nosed one may have an overbite.... I am weird for some reason I think the ones with overbites are cute... I gotta stop that because that isn't good for them to have an overbite.


----------



## Emzi00

:dance: I'm excited for Dru's kids


----------



## NubianFan

Emzi00 said:


> :dance: I'm excited for Dru's kids


Meeeeee too!!! lets just hope everything goes peachy keen LOL


----------



## Emzi00

So mom wants to get me stuff for Christmas... :scratch: So far I've got blood tubes, tetanus antitoxin, and selenium e gel... not sure what else I might need


----------



## NubianFan

Well I guess I better go fix some dinner. I think tonight is going to be hamburger stroganoff. Nothing fancy tonight! LOL


----------



## Emzi00

:yum: :yum: :yum:


----------



## NubianFan

LOL Emma you are easy to please!


----------



## goathiker

SARAH T...The system won't let me PM


----------



## Emzi00

I'm a cheap date  :lol:
But yes, I'm very easy to please


----------



## NubianFan

I changed my mind and did hamburger Salisbury instead, and broccoli with cheese sauce.


----------



## Emzi00

:yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum:


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> So mom wants to get me stuff for Christmas... :scratch: So far I've got blood tubes, tetanus antitoxin, and selenium e gel... not sure what else I might need


EVERYTHING else!! :lol:
I have a huge list going in my head. d: (I'm just here checking PMs d: ) :wave:


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> EVERYTHING else!! :lol:
> I have a huge list going in my head. d: (I'm just here checking PMs d: ) :wave:


Hehe, I know  I've got a bigger list now... b complex, I forgot what else I had on there and I don't want to go look :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

it is nearly 9 pm how did that happen?


----------



## Emzi00

Well, the earth turns on its axis... we move further from the sun...


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Scottyhorse said:


> Well Lost and Found is here! She's so sweet, and absolutely gorgeous. Leslie at leaning tree is an absolute hoot! If I do a market wether I will get one from her. We couldn't stay long, she had a doe unable to deliver her kids so she had to take her to the vet.
> 
> She did good on the car ride.
> 
> She has spots on her cape, too  she needs a bath now after laying in pee.
> I also attached some pics of bottle babies she has in her house. First one was a premie and is 4 days old.


Sydney - She's a*doe*able! ;-)


----------



## NubianFan

Emzi00 said:


> Well, the earth turns on its axis... we move further from the sun...


 Yeah yeah yeah, but who put it in hyperdrive!!!:laugh:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

NubianFan said:


> Yeah yeah yeah, but who put it in hyperdrive!!!:laugh:


:laugh: Ma Nature! :laugh:


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> Yeah yeah yeah, but who put it in hyperdrive!!!:laugh:


Me! :laugh: 
We have five more days off until we go back to school, and I don't want to spend that time with family, and I've got stuff at school and stuff...


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Emma - Look at our two posts... There are way to many laughing goats!  :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## NubianFan

Well only put it in hyper drive in Michigan I got lots to do before Monday!


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh: So do I! I just don't want to do it all


----------



## NubianFan

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Emma - Look at our two posts... There are way to many laughing goats!  :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


you can never have too many laughing goats... Hey that would be a good farm name Laughing Goat farm...
How about chickens instead?:chick::chick::chick::chick::chick::chick::chick::chick::chick::chick::chick::chick: need a dozen eggs?
or a stable full of horses?:horse::horse::horse::horse::horse::horse::horse::horse:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

:snowlaugh::snowlaugh::snowlaugh::snowlaugh::snowlaugh::snowlaugh::snowlaugh::snowlaugh::snowlaugh::snowlaugh::snowlaugh::snowlaugh::snowlaugh::snowlaugh::snowlaugh::snowlaugh::snowlaugh::snowlaugh::snowlaugh::snowlaugh::snowlaugh::snowlaugh::snowlaugh::snowlaugh::snowlaugh:


----------



## Emzi00

:yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum:

^^When Leslie cooks :yum:


----------



## NubianFan

Emzi00 said:


> :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum:
> 
> ^^When Leslie cooks :yum:


 LOL I may have to adopt you. :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

I'm not objecting to that. As long as I could bring my goats


----------



## NubianFan

that'd be okay but you would have to get used to their droopy ear neighbors.... LOL


----------



## Emzi00

Hehe, I could do that. I think Nubians are cute


----------



## goathiker

Meanwhile in Oregon, we're just starting dinner :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

It's 10:40 here and I haven't had dinner


----------



## ksalvagno

Meanwhile in Ohio trying to wind down so I can go to bed.


----------



## NubianFan

I started to buy some sleepy time tea today but decided against it.


----------



## Emzi00

I just realized that I can eat popcorn! :stars:


----------



## ksalvagno

NubianFan said:


> I started to buy some sleepy time tea today but decided against it.


Don't know how it will work for you but doesn't knock me out. It takes a few things to help me feel tired enough to go to bed. Then I still don't fall right to sleep.


----------



## NubianFan

I *usually* don't have any problem going to sleep, exceptions are full moons, I lie awake. Right before a bad storm front, I lie awake, If I am hot, I lie awake, or sometimes during certain hormonal times, I lie awake, but usually about halfway through my prayers I fall asleep. Someone told me that was because Jesus was holding me. I don't know how to feel about that... But I do think it is a sense of security and calming.


----------



## NubianFan

I just thought it might be nice to have something to drink at night that wouldn't have caffeine and therefore add to my alertness.... I am pretty caffeine susceptible. I mostly drink water after about 6 pm but sometimes I want something with a little flavor.


----------



## Emzi00

Skyla should be here soon, hope she didn't have to do carts.


----------



## ksalvagno

Any Chamomile tea would work. I think pretty much all herbals are caffeine free. Might just want to make sure the herb isn't one that stimulates if you just get any type of herbal tea. I'm currently drinking Mellow Moments by Stash. First time trying it and really liking the flavor.


----------



## NubianFan

I have those drink stick things that you mix in bottled water and I use those occasionally but some of those are just too strong tasting. Plus they aren't really good for you either because they have artificial sweeteners in them.


----------



## NubianFan

Maybe she didn't have to do carts. I see so many things stores do with their employees that are just downright dangerous.


----------



## NubianFan

Grrrrr some people,... it is a good thing I am about to graduate.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Hiiiii guys!! I'm with a friend so I can't talk much but wanted to check in... I'll be lurking


----------



## ksalvagno

I also love the chai tea that I make.


----------



## NubianFan

oh Chia tea is so AWESOME yummers.....


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

NubianFan said:


> I have those drink stick things that you mix in bottled water and I use those occasionally but some of those are just too strong tasting. Plus they aren't really good for you either because they have artificial sweeteners in them.


Aspartame is the real killer! Do a google search for it. I steer clear of that artificial sweetener whenever possible!!!  :shock:


----------



## Emzi00

My friend brought chai tea to school a while back, it was good :yum:


----------



## NubianFan

I just can't see how they let such wrong thinking, judgmental, egotistical people into a counseling program. My only hope is that when they finally graduate the state board eats them alive.... 
Before they inflict their pompousness on some already compromised person and do far more damage than good.


----------



## NubianFan

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Aspartame is the real killer! Do a google search for it. I steer clear of that artificial sweetener whenever possible!!!  :shock:


 Yeah I know it is terrible, I drink gallons of it though, I am probably already pickled by it and when I die my body will probably live on without me for several years from the preservatives....


----------



## Emzi00

That doesn't sound pleasant :blue:


----------



## NubianFan

oh there are only one or two, but one or two people can do a lot of damage, it is truly scary to me...


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

NubianFan said:


> Yeah I know it is terrible, I drink gallons of it though, I am probably already pickled by it and when I die my body will probably live on without me for several years from the preservatives....


:lol: Haha maybe... :lol:

I quiet drinking diet pop completely because of that... I also don't drink pop at all unless we go to a restaurant.


----------



## Emzi00

It scares me... I mean, I wouldn't want to have to deal with someone like that.


----------



## Emzi00

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> :lol: Haha maybe... :lol:
> 
> I quiet drinking diet pop completely because of that... I also don't drink pop at all unless we go to a restaurant.


I don't drink pop.


----------



## NubianFan

I truly hope that when I die, that God knows how very hard I have tried my whole life to do what is right, even when it wasn't fun, even when it wasn't easy. I hope he realizes how much I cared about people and how even when I messed up it wasn't intentional. I hope he realizes when I fought for something it was because I thought it had to be fought for and I felt like no one else could or would do it. Either they weren't strong enough or didn't care enough. And I hope he forgives me for the times when I knew I should fight and just couldn't anymore. Because my strength was waning. He is supposed to know all so I truly hope he knows all this. 
And I don't know what brought that on, so don't ask I just felt like I had to say it to someone.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Emzi00 said:


> I don't drink pop.


At all?


----------



## NubianFan

Where is Skyla? I am starting to get worried about that girl...


----------



## NubianFan

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> At all?


My daughter pretty much doesn't drink it at all, she orders water in restaurants and at home she drinks tea, juice, milk or Gatorade sometimes.


----------



## Emzi00

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> At all?


At all. I quit drinking it this year, it physically makes me sick. I swear I've fallen to the ground because of the intense pain it causes.


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> Where is Skyla? I am starting to get worried about that girl...


She's here


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Whew! Home!! Was a CRAZY night so got out late!


----------



## goathiker

Skyla doesn't get off work for another half hour.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I is here now


----------



## NubianFan

phew you had me beginning to worry


----------



## goathiker

Sure make a liar out of me. Could've sworn you said 11 last night.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> She's here


How did you know?!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> phew you had me beginning to worry


Awe :hug: thanks Leslie


----------



## NubianFan

Emma has mastered Lacie's PI skills


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> Sure make a liar out of me. Could've sworn you said 11 last night.


Lol!! I did  it's 11:30 here


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I is here now


You _are_ using the verb conjugation pattern incorrectly.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Emma has mastered Lacie's PI skills


guess so!


----------



## NubianFan

My daughter will occasionally drink a root beer or an Amish Birch beer she loves those


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> How did you know?!


You were posting on your thread for Chase


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> You were posting on your thread for Chase


Oh yah :laugh:


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> Emma has mastered Lacie's PI skills


Almost, but I still don't have pictures of every goat on earth, so I have yet to master that aspect.


----------



## NubianFan

:shock: my daughter is asleep already!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's a good thing isn't it?? Lol


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> :shock: my daughter is asleep already!!!!


What?! Really?!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I think I missed something :laugh:


----------



## Emzi00

Well, it's midnight, I suppose I should go try to sleep :wave:


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Emma


----------



## NubianFan

Night Emma


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Night Emma :hug: :wave:


----------



## NubianFan

She usually won't go to sleep until I do, but I spoke too soon she is back up again now....


----------



## NubianFan

I made the mistake of giving my ferrets a new box at bedtime and they are having a scratching good time in it....:eyeroll::ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh! Lol!

Haha!! That's too funny! I'm sure they love that though!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So, I got a free Christmas jello mold from work today.. Gonna use it as a soap mold  hehe! Was short about one so that is good!


----------



## NubianFan

That's cool. I can't wait to start soaping...


----------



## NubianFan

I get to take Dru to the breeder Tuesday Skyla


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It's so much fun! I love it! 

Oh that is ssssooo EXCITING Leslie!!  :stars: :clap: :leap: soo happy for you!


----------



## NubianFan

Thanks I am so ready... I was beginning to look at buck ads because I wasn't sure it was going to happen...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm sure you are!!  

Well now it is! 
You know when she is due to come into heat?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I want a doe out of this doe! :drool:
http://www.blissberry.com/topaz.html


----------



## NubianFan

I guess she has silent heat, I have never seen any discharge, or flagging and Daff has never tried to mount her which I am told often happens, but Daff is so much smaller than her that I doubt she would try that anyway. The breeder said her mother had completely silent heats and the only way she knew she was in was to bring a buck near her and see how he acted. I think though, if she is around a buck she will come in, and they agree to keep her for a while til she does.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sometimes they are like that till they know what a buck is lol! Then they let you know loud and clear! Lol!

That's good! I hope she settles for you the first time!


----------



## NubianFan

She is really nice I like her


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> She is really nice I like her


Me too! :drool: one day.. Lol!

Well.. I'm beat.. I should head to bed now.. Have to work a long day agin tomorrow and it should be CRAZY busy!!

Night Leslie and whoever else is lurking.. :wave: :hug:


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Skyla


----------



## NubianFan

Night Skyla... You took my line LOL


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Leslie...I've had my fill of frustration for today. I'm going to go curl up with a book :wave:


----------



## NubianFan

So Jill I think I have talked myself out of those two does. I think it would be wiser to get Dru bred and see how we do kidding her out and milking her before add anyone else to the herd.


----------



## NubianFan

OH I am sorry Jill, hope it gets better, good night and have a good relaxing read!


----------



## goathiker

Oh, that's okay. Turned out I lied, got one more thing to do anyway. Yes, you might find it really difficult to give up your first kids. Better leave room for at least a doeling from Dru.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Sydney - She's adoeable! ;-)


Hahaha.... :ROFL:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> :lol: Haha maybe... :lol:
> 
> I quiet drinking diet pop completely because of that... I also don't drink pop at all unless we go to a restaurant.


Pop, cake ice cream, anything with a lot of sugar or sweeteners makes me sick!


----------



## Scottyhorse

NubianFan said:


> I truly hope that when I die, that God knows how very hard I have tried my whole life to do what is right, even when it wasn't fun, even when it wasn't easy. I hope he realizes how much I cared about people and how even when I messed up it wasn't intentional. I hope he realizes when I fought for something it was because I thought it had to be fought for and I felt like no one else could or would do it. Either they weren't strong enough or didn't care enough. And I hope he forgives me for the times when I knew I should fight and just couldn't anymore. Because my strength was waning. He is supposed to know all so I truly hope he knows all this.
> And I don't know what brought that on, so don't ask I just felt like I had to say it to someone.


I'm sure He will Leslie, sure He will :hug:


----------



## goathiker

Someone I know let her young son drink a diet pop on an airplane. He ended up with Rye Syndrom and severe brain damage. He lost a lot of the function in one side of his body and quite a bit of his right and wrong morals. It was really sad.


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Someone I know let her young son drink a diet pop on an airplane. He ended up with Rye Syndrom and severe brain damage. He lost a lot of the function in one side of his body and quite a bit of his right and wrong morals. It was really sad.


Never heard of Rye Syndrome! Sounds scary!!

Going to go feed the goats, be back in a little bit.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Back in - not even going to try and bother locking the goats in tonight :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, I've got a fence hopper I've been chasing all week. He isn't impressed when he jumps out and I stick him on a tether for the day. He's a pack wether so, he's trained to tether... I've just been sticking him away at dark then sticking him back on the tether when he jumps out the day. I'll fix the fence after Thanksgiving...


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Yeah, I've got a fence hopper I've been chasing all week. He isn't impressed when he jumps out and I stick him on a tether for the day. He's a pack wether so, he's trained to tether... I've just been sticking him away at dark then sticking him back on the tether when he jumps out the day. I'll fix the fence after Thanksgiving...


Luckily we don't have any fence hoppers.. They will escape, but no jumping. Except Annie did once.

I'm gunna go to bed, night Jill  :ZZZ:


----------



## nchen7

Rye Syndrome?!? I had to look it up...looks like Aspirin can be a culprit too. good thing I don't like diet pops. used to drink much of the other stuff, but GMOs weren't really around then....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Morning all  
I'm still really tired lol!

Good news is, my Barley will be here today!


----------



## nchen7

morning! hurray for barley! I wish I could get barley....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It was supposed to be here yesterday.. But, it got 'looked over' and they forgot it.. He's making a trip down to get it today though..

That stinks you can't get it there


----------



## nchen7

can't get anything here! it's ridiculous! my bf is starting up an aquaponics farm here, but he (and other ppl) keep toying with the idea of maybe having a goat dairy so we can make cheese (no one makes cheese locally...just some basic ricotta style stuff). I told him if we're doing that, i'm going to have to bring in semen, and lots of it to AI some of the does they have here. bring in some size and capacity. then we'll have to import the feed....just way too much work in my opinion!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That would be cool! Can you import feeds like that??


----------



## nchen7

you can, but it would be SOOOOO freaking expensive! I mean, the terrible feed we get now is so expensive - oats are $20 per bag, BOSS is about $50 per bag, and I can't even remember how much the peas are...... then we'll need a place to store. it's a nice thought, but I don't think it's for me to handle. esp here. oh, and I don't even know what grass they grow as local hay! 

it's ok, i'm moving back anyway....looking to start my goat adventures there in a few years!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Wow! Those are crazy prices!! And I thought $27 was too expensive for BOSS! Eek! 

That's good


----------



## nchen7

and good news is the breeder will take back the girls! she's got about 200 goats now..... so she said what's two more?? lol

unfortunately, she's starting to have health issues, and is maybe looking to sell her land and herd, but I think that's a while away....we'll see. maybe we'll have found another piece of land and possibly a farm manager by then so we can take the girls back? who knows....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm sure it will all work out great


----------



## nchen7

so did you have to do carts last night?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yep.. But it was me and another girl.. First it was just the one girl out there.. And we were short handed inside, so I was like "bring heather in to help, and send us both out when you two can handle it in here" so that's what they did.. It wasn't bad with two of us out there  plus one of the guys that we work with was there to pick up his mom so he was walking around talking to is for most of the time too.. The worst part was it was raining  lol!


----------



## nchen7

gross! i'm glad I don't work at the grocery store anymore. do you do cashier? I was at the salad bar....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol!
Yah, cashier, bagging, carts... What ever needs to be done at the front end  
We have a 'help yourself' salad bar lol


----------



## nchen7

our salad bar was that too, but I was the girl behind the bar doing the cutting and prepping the premade stuff. that was back in the day when the salad bar "kitchen" was outside on the floor. these days I notice salad bar just comes from somewhere in the back. we also called it the info counter as customers always felt compelled to come to us to ask where to go for stuff....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ahh! Our deli people do that...

Lol! Oh I know that feeling :roll:


----------



## nchen7

i'm guessing you'll be working hard today, people doing their last minute shopping for thanksgiving?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh I'm sure!! It amazes at how many people wait till last minuet! Lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well.. Headed out now... Will talk to y'all when I get home tonight


----------



## nchen7

happy working. hope today goes by fast!


----------



## NubianFan

Well I just made yummy bacon and eggs and me and daughter ate it like two velociraptors


----------



## nchen7

omg. I love bacon. *drool*


----------



## Emzi00

:drool: Want to send some over to me? *bats eyes*


----------



## nchen7

I want to nap at my desk....


----------



## NubianFan

well I would catapult you some but we ate it all.


----------



## Emzi00

That's alright, I have laffy taffy 
I forgot how good all this food is that I couldn't have with braces


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> So mom wants to get me stuff for Christmas... :scratch: So far I've got blood tubes, tetanus antitoxin, and selenium e gel... not sure what else I might need


A Pritchard nipple for your upcoming babette baby! :lol: CD&T shots too


----------



## nchen7

Emma, is it weird to feel your teeth again?


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> A Pritchard nipple for your upcoming babette baby! :lol: CD&T shots too


:slapfloor: I'll add that :lol: I can get CD& T at TSC, so I'll leave that off the list :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

nchen7 said:


> Emma, is it weird to feel your teeth again?


No it doesn't, but retainers feel weird. When I don't have a retainer in it feels normal.


----------



## NubianFan

Hee hee hee, I haven't had laffy taffy in ages.


----------



## nchen7

I just hear from people who have had braces that it feels weird to feel their teeth again...


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> No it doesn't, but retainers feel weird. When I don't have a retainer in it feels normal.


Felt weird to me for a day or two... Having the retainers in made it feel more like the braces, so it didn't fell as strange when they were in. I think my lips were calloused from the braces, so it did feel kind of icky right at first. d:


----------



## NubianFan

braces are such a weird concept to me... I am glad they exist but it just seems weird


----------



## nchen7

so I keep being able to crack my right hip. does this mean i'm getting old???


----------



## goathiker

Or are you bored at work?  I have double sockets in my hips so I could thoroughly freak people out by "dislocating" them back during my school days.


----------



## Texaslass

Lol!


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> :slapfloor: I'll add that :lol: I can get CD& T at TSC, so I'll leave that off the list :lol:


I don't trust CD&T shots since I gave 'em to mine. They all got horrible abscesses from it. 
A lot of people don' tgive CD&T. I decided not to anymore, saves giving a shot anyway.


----------



## nchen7

omg...i'm always bored at work. I could put my head down and nap right now!

mine started a few weeks ago. i stretch it and "POP". it used to do this every once in a while, but now it's like every other day i get a pop out of it. i'm hoping it's b/c my muscles are stretching and my hip is loosening (it's my tight hip...)


----------



## NubianFan

I can pop almost anything. I don't know if that is good or bad, it just is...
Jill I didn't know diet soda could contribute to Reye's Syndrome I knew aspirin could but I didn't know soda could.


----------



## goathiker

Yep, boring work...Today I get to unbury the kitchen so I can cook. Did I mention that DH is a pack rat? There's a chain saw under the table for peeds sake...


----------



## nchen7

oh...I don't like pack rats. my bf sometimes keeps things places that annoy me. I give him a few days to move it, then I lose my mind..... although, I hate putting laundry away. I try to leave that around for as long as I can..... then HE loses his mind. haha. oh the joys of living with someone. sometimes I miss living alone.....


----------



## goathiker

NubianFan said:


> I can pop almost anything. I don't know if that is good or bad, it just is...
> Jill I didn't know diet soda could contribute to Reye's Syndrome I knew aspirin could but I didn't know soda could.


That could just be what the doctors came up with to explain what happened? I think the diet soda causes nitrogen bubbles in the blood when your flying. Kind of like a diver with the bends. I know it was a sad thing to have happened to him.


----------



## NubianFan

yeah that is terrible... for him and his mother I am sure she has guilt when you would not think giving your child a soda would hurt them. 
I know I drink far too much diet soda. I know it can cause memory loss and loads of other cruddy stuff and it isn't the least bit good for your kidneys and probably not good for your liver either.


----------



## nchen7

that's really sad. it's like one of those "what if I didn't" moments....


----------



## nchen7

Leslie, you should start drinking tea! like, herbal tea. it's quite tasty, and you can make them ahead, stick them in the fridge, and have iced tea. you can sweeten it with better sweeteners like maple syrup or honey. my tea for the week has been holy basil, ginger and cinnamon. it's so yum!


----------



## Texaslass

Listen to Ni. :roll:


----------



## Texaslass

goathiker said:


> Yep, boring work...Today I get to unbury the kitchen so I can cook. Did I mention that DH is a pack rat? There's a chain saw under the table for peeds sake...


Oh, I HATE kitchen work! :wallbang: Good luck. :roll: jk But you should recruit some helpers!


----------



## nchen7

I hate cleaning out the kitchen too, but when I start, it ends up being a full day project!


----------



## goathiker

Yep, I've got my 2 liter bottle of Licorice Spice tea that follows me around all the time. I've been drinking fruit teas with Hawthorne as well, they are good for your heart.


----------



## NubianFan

I do drink a lot of tea and a lot of water, I just have to have my diet coke in the morning. The think is I get a large so it is 32 ounces, now that said, they put SO MUCH ice you are probably only getting like 20 ounces of drink at most. So I drink that every day, then I usually switch to tea or after 6 water. I do make a 32 ounce diet coke last til lunch. 
I love iced tea, it is actually my favorite drink and I WILL NOT drink it with artificial sweetener it has to be sugar. Mom drinks hot tea and she has started using agave nectar to sweeten hers


----------



## goathiker

Oh, I don't mind too much. Gonna have to get busy on it though. I'll put a stupid movie on to listen to. The only helper I could recruit is watching a 3 year old...That would be less then helpful.


----------



## nchen7

I think I need to try licorice root tea... I was going to buy some when I was back home, but I decided not to b/c I hate the taste of licorice. now I'm thinking I should have gotten some..... i'm usually an oolong tea addict. failing that, just hot water (yep...that's old Chinese lady of me, but hey...I have to start embracing that at some point...)


----------



## NubianFan

I just unburied the kitchen so I could cook breakfast and it will be reburied by the time I cook again I am sure. I can't blame anyone but myself I am the pack rat here. I don't have a chain saw under the table but I had a saddle in my living room for months....


----------



## nchen7

Jill, I'd come and help. almost anything is more exciting than what i'm currently doing.....


----------



## NubianFan

My daughter SO was born on the wrong continent. She loves anything Asian, any type of Asian food, she prefers to eat with chopsticks she has her own personal set that she carries around with her. She loves the Asian traditional clothes, art, décor, all of it... NOW you tell me drinking hot water is an Asian thing as well, she does that ALL the time...


----------



## goathiker

That would be fun. We'd spend the whole day in the backyard playing with goats and picking licorice root.


----------



## nchen7

BWAHAHAHAHA!!!!! hilarious! I didn't used to drink hot water, but I like to have a warm belly, so hot water is my friend unless i'm hot. I actually like to eat with a spoon, then chopsticks. I still find a fork and knife to be extremely awkward to eat with.....

now, the test to her Asian-ness is if she can shovel a bowl of rice in her mouth. only Asians have this trait. most non-Asians end up with a pile of rice everywhere...


----------



## NubianFan

LOL you could always call out for pizza


----------



## nchen7

goathiker said:


> That would be fun. We'd spend the whole day in the backyard playing with goats and picking licorice root.


OOHHHH!!! That sounds like so much more fun!!!!!!


----------



## NubianFan

nchen7 said:


> BWAHAHAHAHA!!!!! hilarious! I didn't used to drink hot water, but I like to have a warm belly, so hot water is my friend unless i'm hot. I actually like to eat with a spoon, then chopsticks. I still find a fork and knife to be extremely awkward to eat with.....
> 
> now, the test to her Asian-ness is if she can shovel a bowl of rice in her mouth. only Asians have this trait. most non-Asians end up with a pile of rice everywhere...


 HA!!! you should see her eat rice, she uses chop sticks to shovel it and doesn't miss a grain....


----------



## nchen7

awesome. she's part of the team!

oh wait, what about noodle soup? that takes great skill....you have to slurp just right!


----------



## NubianFan

She is teaching herself Japanese from a book.... She says it is so easy to follow... I was like "uh ok" I certainly couldn't teach myself a language from a book


----------



## goathiker

Alright, "Radio" is loaded in the Bluray. Be back in a couple hours :-D


----------



## nchen7

from what I heard, Japanese is easiest to anglicise. I don't know any Japanese...


----------



## NubianFan

she slurps it, I think she uses chop sticks to guide the noodles but she does turn the bowl up and drinks from it too... I will have to remember to watch her next time. I promise you, she doesn't miss a bite of anything she is a big eater, especially if it is any type of Asian food. And we have a Chinese New Year party every year and she and I make homemade decorations and cook all the food, that is her thing, she loves to have the Chinese New Year Parties


----------



## NubianFan

We are mostly Irish and German with some English, Scottish, Welsh, and French thrown in for good measure, I don't know of any native American and certainly no Asian in our heritage but she was just born on the wrong continent... LOL


----------



## nchen7

omg that's so fun. you should have a Chinese dumpling making day for Chinese new years. it's imperative you eat dumplings for new years. traditionally you're supposed to put a coin in a few, and whoever gets the coin has luck for the year, but that's a huge choking hazard. 

mmm.....I want to eat dumplings now......


----------



## nchen7

did she get swapped at the hospital?!?!? lol


----------



## NubianFan

nah I watched them like hawks besides she looks too much like us to be a switch. She has the bluest eyes you have ever seen, but she does have straight dark hair. It isn't black but very dark brown. 
I have never tried to make dumplings, last year I made lions head meat balls and noodles and rice and egg drop soup and a stir fry dish. I cheated had my sister buy and bring dumplings and egg rolls, I guess I should learn to make those. It is a lot of fun, last year we made a huge dragon banner and we liked it so much we left it up all year it still hangs across the entry way from our living room to the kitchen.


----------



## nchen7

how fun! dumplings aren't hard, but wrapping can take practice. actually, rolling out the skins take more practice than wrapping....


----------



## NubianFan

well my relatives just pulled up, talk to you guys later have a good day!


----------



## nchen7

enjoy!


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> I don't trust CD&T shots since I gave 'em to mine. They all got horrible abscesses from it.
> A lot of people don' tgive CD&T. I decided not to anymore, saves giving a shot anyway.


Did you rub it in real good?
That's the only vaccine I will give them, to me it's just not worth the risk... not to mention that I don't mind giving shots


----------



## Texaslass

Yep. ^^
I don't mind either, but I'd rather not have to if I can give something orally or some other way. Just don't prefer giving shots. And I don't trust any vaccines whatsoever. JMO. 

Think this is a good needle to get? http://www.jefferspet.com/disposable-poly-hub-needles/camid/LIV/cp/11559/cn/31070/

I've already got some good syringes, just not sure if that needle is too long? :think:


----------



## ksalvagno

I like inch and half inch needles since I mainly do SQ shots.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Home an hour early!!  

Yay! Now I'm headed out to mix up the grain


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Hi/Bye Skyla! :-D :wave:


----------



## NubianFan

Tomorrows the big turkey day!!


----------



## Emzi00

Hey guys


----------



## Emzi00

Yum, turkey :yum:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok.. I'm still here  it's raining pretty hard right now and the grains are in the jeep lol!


----------



## NubianFan

I know I love roast turkey or roast chicken either one. Actually to be honest I like roast chicken better it is just smaller.


----------



## Emzi00

I love food :laugh: It's nice.


----------



## NubianFan

LOL Emma


----------



## Emzi00

I like turkey better than chicken, but the chicken my mom cooks is usually really dry, so that's probably why. :lol:
I'm going to my cousin's place for Thanksgiving tomorrow


----------



## NubianFan

I like to bake a whole chicken in the oven just like with a turkey. I stuff a sliced onion in the cavity and neck and maybe some sage leaves if I have them, then I just salt and pepper the skin and put it in the oven. So delicious, I do turkey pretty much the same way.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I love turkey! :drool: soo good! Thanksgiving is one of my favorite days!  lol!
I'm going toy aunt and uncle's house


----------



## NubianFan

I usually cook and we have it here but this year mom is doing it and I don't guess I am cooking anything. which suits me fine.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's always nice Leslie  we normally do it here too  but my aunt and uncle just moved into a house so there is room for the whole family there  so they are excited


----------



## NubianFan

That's cool. I really don't like having it at mom's because I don't get along with my brother, but whatever, I can deal with him for one day and I really didn't feel like hosting again I have hosted the holidays for several years now.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well I hope you have a peaceful and wonderful day tomorrow


----------



## NubianFan

Tonight I am slumming it Emma, I am having a sandwich and tomato soup and my daughter ate quite a bit at her granny's , so all she wants is tomato soup.
Skyla Thanks, if he causes problems I can always come home and fix something here that is the beauty of it.


----------



## Emzi00

:yum: :yum: :yum:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's always a good thing  

Well.. I'm going to go out and mix that feed now..


----------



## NubianFan

LOL it is a Cajun chicken sandwich those are pretty good. I can't remember the brand name of the chicken though.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hey everyone. We had thanksgiving today because my dad has to work Thursday and Friday. Man it was good!!


----------



## NubianFan

Lucky!!!


----------



## goathiker

I'm kind of excited this year. For the first time I'm doing dinner just for DH and I. After 30 years, our kids are grown, our parents leave us alone, it's kind of a milestone moment.


----------



## ksalvagno

Sounds really nice! Sometimes it is really nice just to have a quiet day at home.

Sydney - glad you had a good dinner


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Woohoo! Only 16 minutes!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! 
14 now


----------



## NubianFan

LOL still an hour and 16 minutes for me


----------



## NubianFan

I thought everyone was gone


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I have been lurking... Was finishing adding breedings and health charts to my EasyKeeper...


----------



## NubianFan

I have been watching Scooby doo, taking a bath, and browsing craigslist and lurking....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh! Thank you for reminding me!  I need to look through CL  lol! I normally do it daily, but have been so darn busy haven't had a chance to!


----------



## NubianFan

There is only slim pickings here


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Not much here either... :/


----------



## NubianFan

it has been slim for weeks here. Those two does I showed y'all last night, yeah they are already gone. I think people are just so ready to buy a goat as soon as one comes available they jump at the chance.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

12:01!! Happy Thanksgiving!!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Happy thanksgiving everyone!!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

And the countdown to next year begins!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> it has been slim for weeks here. Those two does I showed y'all last night, yeah they are already gone. I think people are just so ready to buy a goat as soon as one comes available they jump at the chance.


There hasn't been much other then a handful of Nigies that have been up for a few weeks here... A Nubian buckling this week I think.. 
But I don't think many, if any, are registered... Plus this is a slow time of year around here...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> And the countdown to next year begins!!


ROFL! Too funny! :laugh:


----------



## NubianFan

:balloons:Happy Thanksgiving to all my favorite Turkeys.


----------



## NubianFan

I have been working on a PowerPoint presentation a little bit tonight. It is for one of my classes and I have been having a little bit of fun finding pictures to put on the pages and picking which style of graphics to use and all that jazz


----------



## NubianFan

Here we are farmer Turkeys out checking out our hay...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sounds interesting.. 

*yawn*

Looking at all the hay that is cheap is making me wish Chase would just sell so I could buy some for the winter before the price skyrockets! :hair:

Found a hay feeder! But, I really don't need another outdoor one... I plan to move the one I have now out to the bucks as soon as I get a bigger one for the does..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*yawn*

Ok.. Headed to bed now 
Night guys  have a great thanksgiving!


----------



## NubianFan

me too night Skyla


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Night Leslie


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Texaslass said:


> I don't trust CD&T shots since I gave 'em to mine. They all got horrible abscesses from it.
> A lot of people don' tgive CD&T. I decided not to anymore, saves giving a shot anyway.


That's why I do it IM 

And for needles, I prefer shorter ones. 1 inch works best for me, and 1/2 is what I like for very young kids.


----------



## nchen7

Morning! Happy Thanksgiving to my American friends!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Morning!

Thanks! Happy thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## nchen7

i'm jealous of all your turkey dinners you'll be having today. I haven't had a turkey dinner since last Christmas.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Will you have one this Christmas??


----------



## nchen7

likely not. it'll be me and my bf this year, and he doesn't eat meat much. I think we're actually going to process our wether for Christmas dinner.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh  that's a bummer..
Oh that sounds SOOO good!! :drool: lucky you!


----------



## nchen7

ya! i'm hoping he'll have enough meat. gonna sad to see him go (first baby born), but we went into this knowing he'll be processed.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah I know what you mean  but think of how good it will taste! Lol! Nothing like raising your own meat! 

Well.. I should head out and feed my beasties before they get too mad at me for sleeping in a bit  hehe!


----------



## nchen7

I've never raised my own meat before! this will be the first time ever!!! 

ok, have fun with your goaties. I know how mad mine can get when i'm just a few minutes late.....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Growing your own meat is so awesome  I love it!!

They weren't too mad.. Lol! Hallie wasn't happy that I had put probiotic powder in her grain :roll: (I was giving them the new mix) so she was mad about that lol!


----------



## nchen7

I know! but I get so attached! even when I say i'm not going to get attached!! you have to be heartless not to fall in love with those goatie faces...

Awww! how is Hallie doing???


----------



## nchen7

i'm signing up for SS, but I dunno what to put as likes and dislikes...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah I know... We haven't done a goat yet.. But my mom and I want to.. Will be hard...

She is doing great  growing like a weed and is still a super sweetie  love her to bit! She's so funny! Her and promise were having fun cracking the ice lol! They were jumping on it, then jumped back out when they felt their feet get wet lol!

That's cool!  
I would have the same problem  hehe!


----------



## nchen7

SOO cute. you need to take a video of that and post it here! b/c it sounds sooo cute!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I tried to get a video and of corse they stopped :roll: I got one of Promie standing in it.. But that's it lol! And I can't get videos posted here  I've tried before...


----------



## nchen7

getting ready for a huge turkey dinner?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah.. We are going to my uncles house  

Gonna leave in about an hour or so..


----------



## awshucksgoatfarmvt

May I ask What is BOSS


----------



## Emzi00

BOSS is black oil sunflower seeds.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok.. We are leaving early.. I'll talk to y'all later  have a great day!  :wave:


----------



## Emzi00

:wave: See ya Skyla


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

See ya Emma


----------



## nchen7

bye Skyla. Happy eating!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Bye skyla!!! We're going to head out pretty soon for thanksgiving "lunch" and then we eat leftover turkey on buns and eat leftovers for dinner whenever we feel like it, every man for himself! :lol: I can't wait!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Happy Thanksgiving! I've got a stuffed turkey, mashed potatoes, gravy, candied yams, 3 chocolate silk pies, 2 pumpkin pies, a coconut cream pie, cranberry sauce, honey glazed ham, spinach dip, crab dip, a relish tray, fudge, brownies, rice crispy treats, a pumpkin cake, and I think that's about it! Less than what I usually make actually :lol:


----------



## nchen7

holy cow!!! Lacie you sound like you're feeding a village!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Feeding my crew of 12 + the usual drop ins


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'd normally have a cherry pie, an Apple pie, a blackberry pie, and a whole nother turkey added to what I have above! :lol:


----------



## nchen7

omg I SO wish I were eating any of those! my lunch is so sad in comparison.....


----------



## Scottyhorse

Happy thanksgiving!


----------



## Emzi00

Eww, Lacie, that food doesn't sound so swell 
I just don't like pie


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Happy Thanksgiving! I've got a stuffed turkey, mashed potatoes, gravy, candied yams, 3 chocolate silk pies, 2 pumpkin pies, a coconut cream pie, cranberry sauce, honey glazed ham, spinach dip, crab dip, a relish tray, fudge, brownies, rice crispy treats, a pumpkin cake, and I think that's about it! Less than what I usually make actually :lol:


Can I come over next year????? :lol: we just had a turkey, mashed potatoes, asparagus, bread sticks, and sweet potatoes with marshmallows on top.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

We got turkey, stuffing, green bean casserole, mashed potatoes, rolls, cranberries, cheese ball and crackers, fudge, olives and pickles, pumpkin pie, apple pie... I know I'm missing stuff, just not sure what!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

littlegoatgirl said:


> We got turkey, stuffing, green bean casserole, mashed potatoes, rolls, cranberries, cheese ball and crackers, fudge, olives and pickles, pumpkin pie, apple pie... I know I'm missing stuff, just not sure what!


Also raspberry jell-o stuff, and pumpkin cupcakes with cream cheese frosting. Yep, it's official, I'm going to be fat.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

We have sweet potatoes too!

I'm soooo full and haven't even had pie yet!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm home  we had lots of snackies Ajd soup, and turkey, bread, stuffing, green bean casserole, meat balls, eggplant  mashed potatos, corn, sweet potatos... And lots of other stuff lol! I didn't have a whole lot cause I filled up on soup and finger food before the meal really came out lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Got me a new soap mold  one more batch before Christmas!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Cool! :thumbup:  

I did the same thing- normally have 2-3 servings of everything, not today! I had too much in her food beforehand! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! I didn't have breakfast so I was hungry lol!

Man... I think one of my wisdom teeth are coming in  


Anyone know a good laptop brand that isn't too expensive?? I would love a Mac... But can't pay $1,000+ right now lol!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Don't get a Mac, I've heard they're really expensive and for no reason, they're terrible laptops.


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh: So I showed mom how to drench some electrolytes tonight :lol:
She was like "Ew, I don't want to do that..."  So I have to get up early tomorrow to do that before I go hunting.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> LOL! I didn't have breakfast so I was hungry lol!
> 
> Man... I think one of my wisdom teeth are coming in
> 
> Anyone know a good laptop brand that isn't too expensive?? I would love a Mac... But can't pay $1,000+ right now lol!


I have an Acer, I've had it for 4+ years, I've never had internet security for it, and it still works great! Any HP laptop is good to.

I paid $500 for the Acer and like $800 for the HP. The ones I bought are way cheaper now though! $400-600


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> :laugh: So I showed mom how to drench some electrolytes tonight :lol:
> She was like "Ew, I don't want to do that..."  So I have to get up early tomorrow to do that before I go hunting.


Lucky you get to go hunting!!!! I'm so jealous!  Haha it's not gross!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I have an Acer, I've had it for 4+ years, I've never had internet security for it, and it still works great! Any HP laptop is good to.
> 
> I paid $500 for the Acer and like $800 for the HP. The ones I bought are way cheaper now though! $400-600


Agreed, my mom has an HP and has had it for 6 years I think? She just got a new one. They're not terribly expensive and are worth the money


----------



## NubianFan

Our menu was roast turkey, real mashed potatoes, gravy, stuffing/dressing, corn casserole, regular plain corn, roasted vegetable mix which was yellow squash, green squash, and carrots cut up and roasted together, green bean casserole, cranberry sauce two kinds, rolls, butter pecan cake with coconut icing, lemon bars, mincemeat crisp, apple pie, banana pudding. I think that is it... oh iced tea


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I would never pay the price those things are!

I had an Acer a while ago and it was crap.. But I'm sure it was a really really cheap one.. I'll look at a little more expensive model of Acer or HP.. I don't mind paying 5-6 or even $700 for a nice one.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I went through 2 acers in two days, they were defective, they gave me another one, it runs perfectly.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So the newer avers are nice? I just don't want to buy one and have it end up as junk like the last one...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Puppy update! These are just the two boys, pics from two days ago at the one week old mark.  I'm gonna weigh them in a bit too see how fat they have gotten :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

How are the little weirdos Lacie?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> So the newer avers are nice? I just don't want to buy one and have it end up as junk like the last one...


Yeah, I like mine, I bought it in 2009, it's never failed me, runs great. I'd look into an hp if you want to play games on it though.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> How are the little weirdos Lacie?


I assume you mean the goats and not the puppies, if that's the case they are doing great, _attempting_ to try the grain :lol: They love jumping on and off the steps


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok great 

Ok good to know  maybe I will head to best buy next week.. Take a look around..


----------



## NubianFan

I have a Compaq that was way cheaper than my Toshiba and I think it is just as good at my Toshiba. However I got my Compaq for $250 and my Toshiba which was a nice one with a 18 inch screen for $400 what is making the price so high on y'alls? I don't think they make Compaq any more unfortunately. I am posting this and most stuff I do from my Compaq.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ok, never mind on what the puppies weigh...They are too heavy for my gram scale.... guess they're growing very well :lol:
But whatever it is that they weigh, they weigh more than 1.5lbs now...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Is the Toshbia(sp?) nice? I think my aunts used to have them.. Can't remember how they worked though..


----------



## NubianFan

Toshibas are a really good brand me and mom both have one. I would probably use mine more but I got the 18 inch screen so that is a big laptop and it makes it harder to carry around. So I honestly use my Compaq more. I have never had any problem out of either of mine.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Cool! Thanks guys!


----------



## NubianFan

That 18 inch screen is really nice to watch movies on though. If you don't usually carry your laptop to school or something it would probably be a nice thing to have.


----------



## NubianFan

If you feel like fighting crowds right now during the black Friday sales is the perfect time to buy electronics like tvs and computers.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm not going out tomorrow besides the feed store sale :lol: I don't like crowds at all


----------



## NubianFan

walmart has an hp laptop for $278 at 6 tonight then at 8 tonight they have an hp for $178 you really can't beat that, I might brave a crowd for that if I needed a laptop


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I don't really need one... Would just like to have one at some point... And I have no way to get there tonight.. :/


----------



## NubianFan

well you can also find good deals on them in the fall when the kids go back to school. Don't give up hope, sometimes a very rare sometimes walmart still has some of their black Fridays sales items left on Saturday, so I would go this weekend and just check. Less crowds and you might get lucky. 
I got a really good deal on a tv that way one year.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh I'm not worried.. I was planning on buying one after Christmas.. When I have more $...

I would, but we have someone coming to look at goats then I have to work.. We'll see what time he leaves


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ok, weighed Ebony' s biggest girl, the 11lb birth weight one. She is now 16lbs at 6 days old, growing like crazy! 

And I got my other scale and weighed the pups, smallest one was 1.5 lbs, biggest one was 1.75 lbs


----------



## NubianFan

seems you fix a feast for man and beast alike Lacie :ROFL:


----------



## NubianFan

my dumb foot has been killing me all day today...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> seems you fix a feast for man and beast alike Lacie :ROFL:


:laugh: hopefully they both continue to grow like that  that's 0.83 lbs of growth a day


----------



## NubianFan

Sent you a pm Lacie


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Skyla, you can always check out cyber Monday sales, apparently they've got some really great deals. Never really looked before, but worth a shot. Even if you want to wait it might be wider to get one now while it's on sale than to wait till after Christmas she the price goes up $1-200


----------



## ksalvagno

Those pups are just way too cute.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

If I find one that is a good price I'll snatch it up if I have the $$ but, I'm not actively looking right now.. Was just curious on the good/not so good brands


----------



## Emzi00

Anybody else watch Pumpkin Chunkin?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nope.. No cable here


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Nope, don't watch it... then again, I don't have tv :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Don't have tv?? *faints* Nah, I could do without :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I don't enjoy spending $60 a month for tv, so I pay like $18 for Hulu and Netflix :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh: That's smart.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Same here.. We have netflix


----------



## TrinityRanch

Look at this chat thread! 1268 pages!! I leave for a while and this is what you all come up with... :hammer: Hahaha! Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## Emzi00

Katelyn! You're alive! I was beginning to worry...


----------



## TrinityRanch

Ha! I guess I missed quite a bit on here (you know, only 12,679 posts on this thread ;-)) I've been really busy with school and FFA and almost forgot about this place! But I didn't... and that's what matters... hehe


----------



## Emzi00

If you ever get really bored, a lot of this thread is entertaining :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh yes! Very entertaining!


----------



## Emzi00

Especially when you stayed up so late Skyla :laugh:


----------



## TrinityRanch

Oh, I'm sure I could keep myself occupied for MONTHS reading all of these pages!! Hahaha. You guys are so funny


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha!!  yes, that is very entertaining!! Haha! :slapfloor: :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

Sarah, you lurker


----------



## Texaslass

I'm just on for a little bit.... I'm not supposed to use the iPad for longer than like 30 minutes at a time, at least right now.  Parents like to keep it in their room...
But I wanted to say happy Thanksgiving!  :bday:
We didn't do anything today at all, somehow we ended up having all the good stuff yesterday. We had grass fed brisket, sauted mushrooms, homemade BBQ sauce, skillet fried potatoes, (white and sweet), and salad. Nothing real fancy, but it was awesome!  
We were going to have sweet potatoes with marshmallows today, but somehow we didn't get around to it. :doh:
And here we are growing loads of them! d: People have been buying them for months asking if they would last till thanksgiving. :laugh: We're always like, yep, but they still alway wait till the last minute to get them. d:
Wow, long post! :shock:


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Sarah, you lurker


I am NOT lurking! FYI I was writing a very long post! :roll: :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Nice to have you back, btw, Katelyn!  you did miss a lot. d:


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> I am NOT lurking! FYI I was writing a very long post! :roll: :lol:


Well then.  :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Sarah, I think I figured it out *happy dance* Will be writing you a long PM soon...


----------



## Texaslass

goathiker said:


> Sarah, I think I figured it out *happy dance* Will be writing you a long PM soon...


Yay!! :dance: I will be eagerly anticipating it!  :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Well then.  :lol:


I'm still not completely clear on this phrase... I'm never sure if I should be offended or not.... :scratch: or if you're annoyed with me or something. d:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Hey guys,

Happy Thanksgiving (I am kind of late though... )

We had a 2 hour trip (one way) to some relatives! Then we ate, stayed and chatted for a while, watched "Wipeout" (TV show) (hilarious btw :lol: :snowlaugh: :ROFL, and finally came back home (another 2 hour drive)! :shocked: :? (Now I'm tired... Again :lol

What's up in "chat land"? :wink: :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving (I am kind of late though... )
> 
> We had a 2 hour trip (one way) to some relatives! Then we ate, stayed and chatted for a while, watched "Wipeout" (TV show) (hilarious btw :lol: :snowlaugh: :ROFL, and finally came back home (another 2 hour drive)! :shocked: :? (Now I'm tired... Again :lol
> 
> What's up in "chat land"? :wink: :lol:


Oh I love Wipeout!!! Funniest show ever! :ROFL: Those guys are so weird and funny, lol!

Hey Patrick! :wave: Sounds tiring, yeah.


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> I'm still not completely clear on this phrase... I'm never sure if I should be offended or not.... :scratch: or if you're annoyed with me or something. d:


:lol: No..  Nah, I was joking around... I'll have to explain it in length someday. Maybe I'll right up a paper about it and email it to you onder:


----------



## goathiker

What's going on? They're saying snow on the valley floor on Tuesday, I'm at 500' :sigh:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Texaslass said:


> Oh I love Wipeout!!! Funniest show ever! :ROFL: Those guys are so weird and funny, lol!
> 
> Hey Patrick! :wave: Sounds tiring, yeah.


We don't get the channel here, but we did there and ya... It's hilarious! :ROFL: (I just like when someone gets hit really hard with foam... Makes my day!!! :lol

It was very tiring... VERY! (Of course all I did on the way there and back was study for knowledge bowl. )


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

goathiker said:


> What's going on? They're saying snow on the valley floor on Tuesday, I'm at 500' :sigh:


Side note: It's snowing here... On THANKSGIVING!!!!  (It's also about 5 degree F)


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> :lol: No..  Nah, I was joking around... I'll have to explain it in length someday. Maybe I'll right up a paper about it and email it to you onder:


Haha! That'd be nice, yes.. d:

Oh, I've been listening to air1 more lately.... My current faves (well, likes I guess would be closer; air1 is cool, but not totally my style overall, so I don't LOVE much of it. There's a lot I do like, though.  )
So my current "faves" are probably "Lift up Your Face" by Third Day,
"Ready or Not" by Britt Nicole, (except I really hate the rap part ),
"The Last Night"(not sure if that's the title, but you know) and "Hero(s?)" by Skillet... Gimme a sec to remember the rest..


----------



## Texaslass

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> We don't get the channel here, but we did there and ya... It's hilarious! :ROFL: (I just like when someone gets hit really hard with foam... Makes my day!!! :lol
> 
> It was very tiring... VERY! (Of course all I did on the way there and back was study for knowledge bowl. )


I like it when they get hit really hard in the face and fall in the water in a crazy way, like banging back and forth between something on the way down. d: lol, I know, I'm inhuman, but slapstick just gets me! :ROFL: :crazy:


----------



## goathiker

Hey Sidney, would your parents object to some weirdo in Oregon sending you a Christmas present?


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

How do you like my "UserTitle"? (If that's what it's called... IDK.)


----------



## Texaslass

"Overcomer" is okay, but I liked it better once I watched the video. 

Oh, and Skyla, I still think "God's Great Dance Floor" is kind of a stupid name (just sounds kind of irreverent somehow :/), but after hearing it a few more times, I have to say, it is a good song to dance to.  Got a good rhythm.


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> Haha! That'd be nice, yes.. d:
> 
> Oh, I've been listening to air1 more lately.... My current faves (well, likes I guess would be closer; air1 is cool, but not totally my style overall, so I don't LOVE much of it. There's a lot I do like, though.  )
> So my current "faves" are probably "Lift up Your Face" by Third Day,
> "Ready or Not" by Britt Nicole, (except I really hate the rap part ),
> "The Last Night"(not sure if that's the title, but you know) and "Hero(s?)" by Skillet... Gimme a sec to remember the rest..


Them are all good, it grows on you, doesn't it?  :lol:
What about "Unashamed of You" by Chris August?


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Them are all good, it grows on you, doesn't it?  :lol:
> What about "Unashamed of You" by Chris August?


Not all of it! :roll: I can't listen all the time, I just get fed up and turn it off. d: I get tired of everyone thinking they all original or whatever, when they all sound so similar.
But yeah, there's some good ones, I give you that. 
I don't know that one, I'll have to look it up.

"Them are all good"? :lol: Watch out, Patrick'll be on your case in a minute. d:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Texaslass said:


> "Them are all good"? :lol: Watch out, Patrick'll be on your case in a minute. d:


FYI: I'm shaking my finger at you right now like a mad school teacher!!! LOL :lol: JK

FYI (2): I've heard of none of the artists/songs that you've mentioned! (Exept for Britt Nicole)


----------



## Texaslass

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> FYI: I'm shaking my finger at you right now like a mad school teacher!!! LOL :lol: JK
> 
> FYI (2): I've heard of none of the artists/songs that you've mentioned! (Exept for Britt Nicole)


Haha, I'm just learning some of them. They're all stuff that plays on Air1, Christian music radio station.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> "Overcomer" is okay, but I liked it better once I watched the video.  Oh, and Skyla, I still think "God's Great Dance Floor" is kind of a stupid name (just sounds kind of irreverent somehow :/), but after hearing it a few more times, I have to say, it is a good song to dance to.  Got a good rhythm.


Told you it was a good song!  I want to get that CD


----------



## Texaslass

goathiker said:


> Hey Sidney, would your parents object to some weirdo in Oregon sending you a Christmas present?


Aw, that's sweet. 
I have to go now guys.  Talk to ya later, happy thanksgiving! 
Jill, I might not be able to check my messages right away, but I'll try to get to it in the morning.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Them are all good, it grows on you, doesn't it?  :lol: What about "Unashamed of You" by Chris August?


That is a really good one too!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> FYI: I'm shaking my finger at you right now like a mad school teacher!!! LOL :lol: JK FYI (2): I've heard of none of the artists/songs that you've mentioned! (Exept for Britt Nicole)


Britt Nicole is awesome!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ttyl Sarah  :wave: :hug:


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> Haha, I'm just learning some of them. They're all stuff that plays on Air1, Christian music radio station.


Tis thee most awesomest radio station on the face of the Earth!


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Britt Nicole is awesome!


Britt Nicole is beyond awesome!


----------



## Texaslass

Lol! Goodnight Emma.  :hug:


----------



## Emzi00

Bye Sarah :tears: :hug:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Texaslass said:


> Haha, I'm just learning some of them. They're all stuff that plays on Air1, Christian music radio station.


Ah... OK. I have 104.7 KCLD here (pop radio station). :wink:

If I was to get uber technical on you I would say this: When you separate a subject and additional information (like in a book title) you separate them with a colon ). :wink:

Personally I would place the additional information within parentheses. Making your text look like this: "They're all stuff that plays on Air1 (a Christian music radio station)." :wink: (Not proper for writing a book, but in everyday use it is very understandable.) :wink:

PS: I'm just teasing... I do it a lot! LOL :lol: :wink:


----------



## Texaslass

There there, it's okay. :hug: I won't be gone for too long.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Tis thee most awesomest radio station on the face of the Earth!


Agreed!!


----------



## Texaslass

That last was for Emma. 
It's okay Patrick, I don't mind. :roll:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Emzi00 said:


> Tis thee most awesomest radio station on the face of the Earth!


I'm not going to correct.
I'm not going to correct.
I'm not going to correct.
I'm not going to correct.
I'm not going to correct.

:lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> There there, it's okay. :hug: I won't be gone for too long.


But... but... :tears: *sniffle* :hug: :hug:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

What is sooooo awesome about Britt Nicole? :scratch:


----------



## Emzi00

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> What is sooooo awesome about Britt Nicole? :scratch:


Not only is she a really good artist, she's very inspirational. That and I can relate to a lot of her songs.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Skyla - Did you notice my UserTitle? It's very fitting huh!?!? :lol: :smile:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^ agreed again!  she is an awesome person! One of the VERY few singers I would like to meet one day  Jamie Grace too  lol!


----------



## goathiker

Talk to you later Sarah...



Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> What is sooooo awesome about Britt Nicole? :scratch:


Couldn't tell you, I'm listening to Toby Keith...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha! Very nice! I'd agree, quite fitting!  :lol:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Emzi00 said:


> Not only is she a really good artist, she's very inspirational. That and I can relate to a lot of her songs.


Ok... I don't get it because I am a guy! LOL :wink:

Also, you should have used a conjunctive adverb between "artist" and "she's". JS :wink: (That will be it for tonight.... Maybe. :grin LOL :lol:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

goathiker said:


> Talk to you later Sarah...
> 
> Couldn't tell you, I'm listening to Toby Keith...


Ya... Country music is much better! IMO :grin:

That song is sooooo good!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You can send me a Christmas present Jill!  :lol:


----------



## TrinityRanch

Someone took my Grammar Nazi role?! Glad to see I wasn't missed.... hahaha.



Texaslass said:


> Nice to have you back, btw, Katelyn!  you did miss a lot. d:


Nice to be back! Yeah, it might be impossible to get through all these pages...


----------



## Emzi00

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Ok... I don't get it because I am a guy! LOL :wink:
> 
> Also, you should have used a conjunctive adverb between "artist" and "she's". JS :wink: (That will be it for tonight.... Maybe. :grin LOL :lol:


What's a conjunctive adverb?? :scratch:
I swear public schools teach you nothing, I don't remember anything after I take a test on it.


----------



## goathiker

Proper English is un-American


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Ok... I don't get it because I am a guy! LOL :wink:
> 
> Also, you should have used a conjunctive adverb between "artist" and "she's". JS :wink: (That will be it for tonight.... Maybe. :grin LOL :lol:


Or replace the comma with a semicolon. JS (again) :wink: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> You can send me a Christmas present Jill!  :lol:


Cheese wheel?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> Proper English is un-American


Haha! Yep! My mom gets so mad at me for it sometimes! :lol: it's quite humorous! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> What's a conjunctive adverb?? :scratch: I swear public schools teach you nothing, I don't remember anything after I take a test on it.


I don't remember nothing either! :/ my brain just doesn't take it all in...


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Emzi00 said:


> What's a conjunctive adverb?? :scratch:
> I swear public schools teach you nothing, I don't remember anything after I take a test on it.


An example: But. (one "t" is crucial) :wink:


----------



## Emzi00

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> An example: But. (one "t" is crucial) :wink:


:laugh:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

goathiker said:


> Proper English is un-American


Not true (well kind of)... Yet you still capitalized "American", capitalized the first letter of the sentence, and "English". (I would add a period, but not bad! onder :wink:


----------



## Emzi00

Patrick, you should be an English teacher when you grow up :slapfloor:


----------



## goathiker

:lol::lol::cheers:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Emzi00 said:


> Patrick, you should be an English teacher when you grow up :slapfloor:


I am good at teaching, but I can't stand the attention span of little kids. (Or the smart butt attitude of high school/college age either) Sooooo...... No! :wink: :smile:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Cheese wheel?


:shocked: Yes! :drool:


----------



## Emzi00

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> I am good at teaching, but I can't stand the attention span of little kids. (Or the smart butt attitude of high school/college age either) Sooooo...... No! :wink: :smile:


8th graders or Juniors. 8th graders have a better attention span, and are fun. Juniors are serious, because it's the last year their grades count to get looked at by colleges, so they really crack down that year.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Emzi00 said:


> 8th graders or Juniors. 8th graders have a better attention span, and are fun. Juniors are serious, because it's the last year their grades count to get looked at by colleges, so they really crack down that year.


Any and all!!! LOL :lol:

I'm going to head to bed guys. Goodnight... :wave:


----------



## goathiker

Being a private tutor would be less stressful and give you more leeway. You'd make a lot more per hour as well.


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Patrick


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Same here... It's 11 and I have a few small errands to run before work tomorrow.. *yawn* 
Night :wave:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :shocked: Yes! :drool:


Remind your kids, tell them your serious! :lol:


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Skyla


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Night Jill :wave:


----------



## Emzi00

I'm out too, got to get up early to go hunting, wish me luck!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Good luck Emma! Hopefully you get something!


----------



## TrinityRanch

Night guys!!


----------



## NubianFan

Night everyone, two movies and cheese dip later I am ready for bed.


----------



## goathiker

Good Luck Emma and G'Night.


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Good luck Emma! Hopefully you get something!


When I drove down to get Billie, I was saying "That should've been my deer" everytime I saw one on the side of the highway. So a lot.


----------



## Emzi00

Night Jill


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Leslie and Kaitlan 

I'll just sit and sing to myself la la la, lala (;


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well...They all bailed on you! I'm just cuddling with baby goats and baby dogs, eating pie, and watching tv


----------



## Emzi00

Ewww... pie....


----------



## Emzi00

Oh! Lacie! I thought I'd tell you that I made cupcakes... and frosting.  Totally didn't use a recipe either


----------



## goathiker

I've got to go put DH's pack wether away. He's complaining because he jumped the fence and now it's dark and scary. Then I will be eating turkey sandwich and more pie. 
Hey, my Spitz got hit by a goat a couple days ago. She keeps occasionally pulling her hind leg up like in a spasm. I can massage it back to soundness easily but, ligament damage maybe?


----------



## TrinityRanch

You lucky duck, Lacie. I want a baby goat. I'm stuck with a cat! I wasn't going to bed, just wishing everyone else a good night. I would be crazy to go to bed at 8 on a break night


----------



## goathiker

That's okay, I totally spelled your name wrong :scratch:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Possibly some ligament damage, pulled muscle maybe?

Emma, what did pie ever do to you?! :lol:

I'm thinking these baby girls (goats) are gonna be some big momma's when they're older!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> That's okay, I totally spelled your name wrong :scratch:


You spell Sydney's name wrong all the time too :ROFL: You spell hers with an I instead of a Y.


----------



## Emzi00

I just don't like pie.  Unless it's chocolate pie with whipped cream, chocolate chips, and graham cracker crust. :yum:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Katelyn! Your alive! (I probably failed on name spelling haha)


----------



## TrinityRanch

goathiker said:


> That's okay, I totally spelled your name wrong :scratch:


I don't mind! My parents decided to spell my name in the most miserable way possible. Substitutes cant even _pronounce_ it when they are trying to read it. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> I just don't like pie.  Unless it's chocolate pie with whipped cream, chocolate chips, and graham cracker crust. :yum:


:doh: That's what a chocolate silk pie is! :lol: That's what kind of pie I'm eating. :yum:


----------



## TrinityRanch

littlegoatgirl said:


> Katelyn! Your alive! (I probably failed on name spelling haha)


Nah, you got it right! Good job, first try even! And yes, I pride myself in my ability to stay alive this long without TGS. *pats self on back*


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :doh: That's what a chocolate silk pie is! :lol: That's what kind of pie I'm eating. :yum:


:doh: :doh: :doh:


----------



## ksalvagno

goathiker said:


> Hey, my Spitz got hit by a goat a couple days ago. She keeps occasionally pulling her hind leg up like in a spasm. I can massage it back to soundness easily but, ligament damage maybe?


Oh no, I hope she will be ok. I would think she could heal from it.

Only here would you read that a dog got hit by a goat though.


----------



## goathiker

I really really hope she will be okay. My son-in-law brought her to me from Germany. She is so good as a working yard dog. She's just a little small to work the bucks at times. She's my sunshine


----------



## ksalvagno

goathiker said:


> She's my sunshine


Just like my Jasmine.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Aww, I'm sure she's be ok, little dogs are tougher thann we give them credit for.


----------



## Axykatt

Sorry yer pup is wounded, Jill! Hope she feels better soon.

Today was Mae's first Thanksgiving, and she was big enough to eat big girl food! It was very exciting.


----------



## ksalvagno

Sounds like you had a good day.


----------



## Axykatt

Started out with a turkey that was still frozen despite 4 days in the fridge. Then I had to cook the whole meal on one small functional burner, one large burner that only works on med-high, a toaster oven with a busted heat element, and an electric roaster with a warped lid.

But it ended with this, so today was perfect.


----------



## goathiker

That's great Kat! She is getting big now.


----------



## Axykatt

8 months old last Wednesday! 

She's got 3 1/2 teeth now and still primarily on the breast, so I'm getting nervous about those choppers!


----------



## goathiker

LOL you're not even there yet. I breastfed till 2 years with mine. You know it's more fun when they can say "I want boobie" and unbotton your shirt.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:shock: JUST 8 months?! She's got so much hair compared to the munchkins at this house! :lol: She's getting so big too, and she's a cutie for sure! 

I think I ate enough pie to go into a coma.....worth it! :lol:


----------



## Axykatt

goathiker said:


> LOL you're not even there yet. I breastfed till 2 years with mine. You know it's more fun when they can say "I want boobie" and unbotton your shirt.


:ROFL: Her brother self-weaned at 9 months, but I'm hoping to keep her on til 18 months, then transition to goat milk from our does. She doesn't say boobie yet, but she will pull down my blouse and use the other grabby little hand to try to pry the boobie loose!

Both of my girls are greedy little beasts! :laugh:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

What!?!! 2 years Jill?! Good grief, that's too long for me.

Axykatt, she can be on goat milk now you know , the twins were on it practically at birth, they're almost 8 years old now


----------



## Axykatt

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :shock: JUST 8 months?! She's got so much hair compared to the munchkins at this house! :lol: She's getting so big too, and she's a cutie for sure!
> 
> I think I ate enough pie to go into a coma.....worth it! :lol:


She was born with a headfull of curly hair of indeterminate color (we still don't know if it's blonde, brown, or auburn!) She has the silliest cowlicks all over.

Yay pie coma!:fireworks:


----------



## Axykatt

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> What!?!! 2 years Jill?! Good grief, that's too long for me.
> 
> Axykatt, she can be on goat milk now you know , the twins were on it practically at birth, they're almost 8 years old now


My girls won't be producing until April, plus I don't wanna use bottles once she's off the breast, so I'm aiming for cup usage timeframe.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I saw the pics of when she was born, and had all that luscious hair ( I was kinda jealous of that!) 
My youngest daughter almost had red hair, then it went blonde, now it's going brown.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, I'm gonna go jump in the shower, feed the puppies, then go to bed, talk to y'all in the morning. :wave:


----------



## goathiker

See ya later Lacie. Yep 2 years, birth year, walking year, weaning year, I weaned early


----------



## Axykatt

Her brother was born with super thick rod-straight jet black hair...that grew in white-blonde and curly. He's a dark ash now.

This is my absolute favorite age! Since her brother is 15 I've been through most of the others and this one is the best. 

What has your favorite stage been? (I never get to talk to moms, my friends don't have kids.)


----------



## Axykatt

Drat!


----------



## goathiker

I love 3 year olds, they are so willing, yet trying to figure out who they are at the same time. They are so eager to learn and say no no no all at once


----------



## Axykatt

Everything before 5 is pretty good. Once they start spending time with other kids the real issues begin!

Shameful Axy fact #127: I really don't like other people's children. :worried:


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, well shameful fact #137 for goat hiker...Yeah, I detest other peoples kids until they are about 13.


----------



## Axykatt

Ok. Time to try to sleep. If I'm lucky Mae won't want another boobie for at least three hours. She's stopped sleeping through the night. <sigh>


----------



## goathiker

Aw, my mom always told me to stuff said child with rice cereal before bed. Keeps their tummy full.


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Kat


----------



## Axykatt

She still thinks solids are for chumps. She'll only eat at the dinner table when everyone else is eating. I think she just smells the milk and wakes up 'cause she knows it's there.

G'night!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Axykatt said:


> Her brother was born with super thick rod-straight jet black hair...that grew in white-blonde and curly. He's a dark ash now.
> 
> This is my absolute favorite age! Since her brother is 15 I've been through most of the others and this one is the best.
> 
> What has your favorite stage been? (I never get to talk to moms, my friends don't have kids.)


My favorite age is right when they can walk (which I have found varies greatly with the kids), they are so cute at that age, because the babbling, dancing, kisses, and adorable hugs are at that age.  Any older than that and it gets tiresome running after them :lol:

My son started running at 9 months, not walking, RUNNING! It was hilarious, he didn't even look like he was big enough to be walking, let alone running, but you couldn't tell him that, he was a little man on a mission!
All the other kids were much slower than him in the mobile department.

Haha, fun fact #194, I really don't like other people's children either, parents don't teach their kids anything these days, and they are terrible now. I don't say that to be mean, but as fact. The children these days are just awful because they weren't taught better, and the certain things they are exposed to these days.

The only well behaved, respectful children I see these days are farmers children.


----------



## nchen7

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Anyone know a good laptop brand that isn't too expensive?? I would love a Mac... But can't pay $1,000+ right now lol!


personally, I like lenovos or dells. reason being, I used to work at a big audit firm, and our laptops were probably the 2nd most used laptops other than serious gamers. lenovos are my favourite b/c they performed the best, didn't freeze up a lot and you can find some really good bang for your buck. Dells perform very well too. i did have an HP for a year, but it literally crapped out on me (and all my other colleagues).

whatever you do, do NOT get a sony. my parents bought a sony laptop a while ago, and it was terrible.



goathiker said:


> I really really hope she will be okay. My son-in-law brought her to me from Germany. She is so good as a working yard dog. She's just a little small to work the bucks at times. She's my sunshine


I hope your puppy heals up okay Jill. Is she a German Spitz??? my first dog looked exactly like a German Spitz, and she was amazing. i loved her to bits!



Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I saw the pics of when she was born, and had all that luscious hair ( I was kinda jealous of that!)
> My youngest daughter almost had red hair, then it went blonde, now it's going brown.


you should see pictures of Asian babies. when i was born, i had hair that would stand straight up, like 3 inches high. then my grandfather shaved it off b/c it's supposed to make hair grow in thicker. i think that's an old wives tale....

how was everyone's turkey and pie comas?!??!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Morning all  

Thanks Nchen  good to know


----------



## nchen7

morning! are you going black Friday shopping today? my coworkers are looking at the deals online, and literally drooling...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No way! 
I have to go to the feed store, and the bank if that counts.. Lol!


----------



## nchen7

lol. you don't want to be one of the people on the news that got into a fight for some sale on a sweater?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah no... I'm all set... I'd rather not be on tv... :lol:


----------



## nchen7

woo! I resigned today!!! last day is Jan 31. let the countdown begin!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! 
Wahoo :stars:


----------



## ksalvagno

nchen7 said:


> woo! I resigned today!!! last day is Jan 31. let the countdown begin!


Congrats! I bet that is a great feeling!


----------



## nchen7

it's awesome! but the tough part is sitting here......lol. thank goodness I have this forum to pass the time!


----------



## Axykatt

:hair: My in-laws are driving me insane! :GAAH:


----------



## nchen7

sorry to hear Axykatt.... maybe take Peggy Sue for a walk?


----------



## Axykatt

They aren't here, they are trying to interfere with my parenting. 

Apparently I'm "too hard" on both my husband and step-daughter and I am less strict with my son. ARE YOU KIDDING ME? My gets in less trouble because (get this) he doesn't break the rules! Should I punish him for no reason or should I just let the others do whatever they want? Grrrrr.


----------



## nchen7

oh.....being annoying from afar. that's a tough one to deal with. if you're husband thinks they're full of it, then try to let it go (hard to do, b/c i'm the queen of not letting it go). water off a duck's back!


----------



## Axykatt

Oh, I'm also awful because I quarantine sick children. 

I have a compromised immune system, not to mention an 8 month old baby. Should we constantly risk hospital stays because the 8 y/o got a cold? :doh:


----------



## Axykatt

nchen7 said:


> oh.....being annoying from afar. that's a tough one to deal with. if you're husband thinks they're full of it, then try to let it go (hard to do, b/c i'm the queen of not letting it go). water off a duck's back!


Good advice. It just makes me so mad because they constantly try to undermine me with them both. Not to mention spoiling Freesia in front of my son because they think they need to make up the difference. The kicker is I'm already much more lenient with them than with my son. Poor guy. 

I'm sorry, but in my house if an 8 y/o refuses to do work because "I don't want to", lies, and throws tantrums whenever she doesn't get her way I nip that in the bud! Same goes for her 40 y/o father! Rant over. :window:


----------



## Axykatt

Oops. My wrath killed the thread.


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> I just don't like pie.  Unless it's chocolate pie with whipped cream, chocolate chips, and graham cracker crust. :yum:


Ditto for me exactly! :lol:


----------



## nchen7

I hear you Axykatt.....nip it in the bud. she'll be a better grown up for it!

I love pie. I want some pie right now...


----------



## ksalvagno

Absolutely bad behavior must be nipped in the bud.


----------



## nchen7

how's falling asleep going Karen? find anything that works yet?


----------



## ksalvagno

I'm able to get to bed before midnight. I take melatonin and drink herbal tea and that seems to be working. It isn't perfect but I'm getting more sleep.


----------



## Axykatt

Insomnia is the WORST!

I have the worst time getting to sleep at night, by the time I can fall asleep it's almost time to get up again.


----------



## goatlady1314

ksalvagno said:


> I'm able to get to bed before midnight. I take melatonin and drink herbal tea and that seems to be working. It isn't perfect but I'm getting more sleep.


Thats good, at least it helps alittle


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's good Karen  I've been sleeping fairly well myself


----------



## nchen7

good that there's improvement! 

ok, so don't laugh at this.....but have you ever had someone read you a story like your parents may have done when you were a child? my bf likes to tell stories (he has a very imaginative mind), and he was telling them once and I fell right to sleep. now when I feel fidgety, I ask for a bedtime story (no joke!), then I fall asleep. can you get a book on tape for a soothing bedtime story?? you never know....it might actually work!


----------



## NubianFan

LOL NChen my daughter will still ask me to make up a story for her sometimes.
And I have always went to sleep by telling myself a story in my head, sometimes the main characters are myself and people I actually know and sometimes it is just completely made up people.


----------



## nchen7

THERE YOU GO!!! it works!!!!! bedtime stories arent' always for kids I tell ya. and I mean, I love reading novels, but I can't read them before bed b/c I get too enthralled and never sleep...


----------



## NubianFan

I have even turned the technique into a self soothing and self calming technique for my clients with anxiety. It really works. I tell them I wouldn't recommend they do something that I wouldn't do myself. There is a small different twist for anxiety than for sleep but I don't want to give all my secrets away LOL.


----------



## NubianFan

So Mom cooked her tiny turkey yesterday and I am cooking my tiny turkey today. We always look for the smallest ones because I think they are more tender the only bad thing is there isn't any leftovers that way. So since I only got turkey in that one plate yesterday at lunch I am cooking mine today. 
I put onions in the cavity with rosemary and I rubbed rosemary, salt and pepper on the skin and it smell heavenly.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Guys! One of the stores here was closed 2-6 AM because there was a bomb threat! They brought in bomb-sniffing dogs and it was just sooooo creepy!


----------



## nchen7

Leslie that sounds amazing! mmmmm

bomb threat?!?! that's scary!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Yeah! Thankfully we weren't there, we didn't go out until 5 and knew they were closed. It was very scary! They didn't find anything go, so I think someone was just mad they didn't get that $5 crockpot :roll:


----------



## nchen7

oy! black Friday sales are so scary! deals are great, but I don't want my eyes scratched out, face punched or deal with a bomb threat!


----------



## Axykatt

nchen7 said:


> good that there's improvement!
> 
> ok, so don't laugh at this.....but have you ever had someone read you a story like your parents may have done when you were a child? my bf likes to tell stories (he has a very imaginative mind), and he was telling them once and I fell right to sleep. now when I feel fidgety, I ask for a bedtime story (no joke!), then I fall asleep. can you get a book on tape for a soothing bedtime story?? you never know....it might actually work!


My ex used to love for me to read to him or tell him The Story Of Custard the Dragon when he couldn't sleep. Worked every time!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Here are some pics of Lost and Found from today... Sorry I have been MIA for the past few days. She was trying to rip my hair off my head the whole time, and she was a bit un-cooperative because she's never had to be set up before... But you get an idea of what she looks like.  

Edit- Not letting me upload pictures, I'll try again later or try them one at a time and spam the thread :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Here are a couple pictures: http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f193/new-boer-doe-leaning-tree-farm-156265/index4.html And some others attatched.


----------



## ksalvagno

DH goes to bed too early to tell stories but maybe a book on tape.

I refuse to leave the house on black friday. People are just plain stupid. There is absolutely nothing that is worth standing in long lines for or getting hurt over.

Glad to hear you are sleeping better too Skyla.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

nchen7 said:


> oy! black Friday sales are so scary! deals are great, but I don't want my eyes scratched out, face punched or deal with a bomb threat!


Agreed! We go but never to wal-mart. They are so busy and people are so crazy there. Someone got stabbed at a Walmart this year, thankfully not ours. It's gotten ridiculous! :roll: I wish my cousin Adam would've come, last year he came and we for all the door busters and ticket items in a cart and pushed it to the back. Then we hid all the stuff underneath things or behind things, just causing chaos. It was fun


----------



## Axykatt

I am happy to say I've NEVER gone shopping on Black Friday.

Today we restacked firewood and cleaned the HVAC ducts...seemed like a more pleasant way to spend the day! :dance:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Haha! I enjoy it, if you're smart about it you can go to stores when people aren't swarming. It's pretty fun. In fact, out of all the stores we went to, TSC was the most crowded! :lol: all of us farmers taking advantage of the sales! Lol! :lol: we really only go because it's the only day that we can get Christmas shopping done for others, we're so busy. My mom sister and I are all that went this year, sometimes by cousins come, but they all either couldn't come to Thanksgiving at all, left later on thanksgiving, and my cousin and her husband dropped by for a couple hours but had to leave, because her husband's dad is in the hospital, the reason they were out here. He was about an hour away so they came visit


----------



## NubianFan

I have gone one time. We got there a couple hours early and stood in line. That part was annoying but once they let us shop, I told my daughter to hang on to the back of my shirt and not let go for anything. I didn't want any electronics or big ticket items I wanted cookware and Wii games for my daughter. I just went to each thing I wanted, I didn't push or run over anyone but I didn't let anyone bother me either, I just told myself go get what you want and get out of here. That was the year Wal-Mart started it at midnight and I was vacationing in a small town for thanksgiving anyway. We had a glass walled cabin about 5 minutes from the Wal-Mart but still very secluded. (another story but it was so nice two of the three walls were glass it was triangular shaped) Anyway. I was back at the cabin at 12:25 the whole Wal-Mart shopping part took us 15 minutes then loading in the car and driving back to the cabin. I got a lot of good deals and it didn't phase me one bit. My daughter however was an absolute mess, it scared her to death she was about 10 at the time and she told me she never wants to do that again that is was so scary and nerve wracking to her. I can just put myself in an invisible shell and let no one in and it really doesn't bother me.


----------



## NubianFan

What I got that year were several cheap Wii games for my daughter, a stand mixer for 10 bucks and a chopper for 5 some cookware for 25 that had several pieces in and was a good wearever brand and some sheets that were a high thread count. None of it was for Christmas presents for other people though it was all for me and my daughter


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Yeah that would be scary. So many people are pushing and shoving, and I've heard it's just a nightmare. That's why we never wait in line or go to stores right when they open, it's just too crazy!


----------



## NubianFan

There wasn't anyone pushing or being violent in anyway, but there was a sea of people. I just cut through them like a knife with my daughter behind me hanging onto my shirt tail. I didn't have a cart and me and her carried everything in our arms, it just scared her because there were so many people all around her, but I can just tune it out and be in my bubble.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Yeah. It was probably really loud and just chaotic, and when you don't get tunnel vision it can get scary if you go to crazy places.


----------



## ksalvagno

When I was in my 20's I used to go. But that was when stores opened at 6am and waiting in a line outside of a store for hours hadn't even been thought of yet. I did all my Christmas shopping and the items I was after were never the popular stuff.


----------



## NubianFan

She just doesn't like crowds anyway. There are times when I don't and times when I can go in my bubble. You would just have to be around me a while in person to understand. My mom says I will talk to anyone and fully believes that has protected me a lot in dicey areas. I have been told I have a "presence" I don't know exactly what that means, but I feel more like I can adapt well to a lot of situations.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

ksalvagno said:


> When I was in my 20's I used to go. But that was when stores opened at 6am and waiting in a line outside of a store for hours hadn't even been thought of yet. I did all my Christmas shopping and the items I was after were never the popular stuff.


That's how we are. And we still go at 6, it's not right to go on thanksgiving. Before we know it there's going to be Black Friday deals on Wednesday b4 thanksgiving! :roll:


----------



## NubianFan

yeah I have gone the next day though, and still found some of the black friday deals.
I really didn't like them starting at 6pm on thanksgiving day this year. I hope they quit that. To me that ruins the holiday... idiot marketing.
I refuse to go on Thanksgiving day, I am not rewarding that trend.


----------



## ksalvagno

I agree. I refuse to do any shopping on Thanksgiving day too. That is time to be home and spending with family. People shouldn't have to work on that day. Retail doesn't pay enough to make it worth it.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

NubianFan said:


> yeah I have gone the next day though, and still found some of the black friday deals.
> I really didn't like them starting at 6pm on thanksgiving day this year. I hope they quit that. To me that ruins the holiday... idiot marketing.
> I refuse to go on Thanksgiving day, I am not rewarding that trend.


Agreed


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Did you her about the Pizza Hut guy who refused to work and got fired? :roll: it was so stupid! He wanted to spend Thanksgiving with his family and they told him he had to work so he said no and they fired him! Then it made national news so they re-hired him :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

I worked in television for years and you have to work every holiday unless you take a vacation day, and it is hard to get them as a vacation day because everyone wants them. In fact the first 7 years I worked there I worked every single holiday, I didn't even get the little ones off like memorial day or labor day.


----------



## goathiker

I worked at the casino for a few years. Open every holiday too. People would bring their kids on Christmas. They'd be off gambling and leave their kids sitting in lobby. We always called CPS on them.


----------



## NubianFan

you should have too, that's just lousy.


----------



## ksalvagno

I can never understand why people think it is ok to just leave their kid somewhere.


----------



## goathiker

There was a van in the parking lot one time. The grounds keeping people kept seeing little guys in it. Every time someone would go over and look however, they wouldn't see anything. Finally we called the police to check it out. They found 3 little kids that had been taught to hide. Their mom had been in the casino for 2 days.


----------



## NubianFan

OMG!!!!!!:veryangry:


----------



## ksalvagno

Obviously some things are more important than their kids. Why bother having them if you don't want to properly care for them.


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Hey Sidney, would your parents object to some weirdo in Oregon sending you a Christmas present?


:ROFL: Nah, I don't think so. They know I signed up for the SS


----------



## NubianFan

ugh I am stuffed now.... I didn't eat nearly as much at my parents yesterday as I did at my own house today. I guess I prefer my own cooking.... blargh.... that was just too much dressing.


----------



## goatlady1314

NubianFan said:


> ugh I am stuffed now.... I didn't eat nearly as much at my parents yesterday as I did at my own house today. I guess I prefer my own cooking.... blargh.... that was just too much dressing.


You had 2 thanksgivings!? lucky you!! I only had one


----------



## Scottyhorse

For some reason today it's throwing the hugest fit with attatching pictures.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pictures of Lost and Found... Need name suggestions


----------



## Scottyhorse

She was being very naughty with me while I was trying to get pictures :lol: Ripping my hair off my head, eating my shirt, wasn't holding still... Hehe


----------



## NubianFan

Honey
Nectar
Petunia
Puddin


----------



## Scottyhorse

NubianFan said:


> Honey
> Nectar
> Petunia
> Puddin


Hmm... Maybe Petunia? I don't know. :laugh:


----------



## TrinityRanch

She is a gorgeous doe, Sydney!! Her cape is so flashy.

Now with names... um... it takes me so long to pick out names for my animals!


----------



## Scottyhorse

TrinityRanch said:


> She is a gorgeous doe, Sydney!! Her cape is so flashy.
> 
> Now with names... um... it takes me so long to pick out names for my animals!


Thanks  I like her cape too. She has quite a lot of spots on it too (and at least one dapple), her sire was a dappled buck. Hoping if bred to a spotted buck she'll throw spotted/dappled kids. I would be thrilled to have some nice, spotted or dappled kids. Sadly I don't think I would be able to keep any - we have a herd limit.


----------



## Scottyhorse

If anyone wants do do a critique, I would be happy :lol:


----------



## awshucksgoatfarmvt

Emzi00 said:


> BOSS is black oil sunflower seeds.


How much boss do you give to them a day


----------



## NubianFan

you could do old tv show names
Laverne
Shirley
Madge
Flo
Samantha
Alice
Vera
Louise
Marsha
Ellie Mae


----------



## Scottyhorse

NubianFan said:


> you could do old tv show names
> Laverne
> Shirley
> Madge
> Flo
> Samantha
> Alice
> Vera
> Louise
> Marsha
> Ellie Mae


You know, I was actually thinking about Flo. Ellie Mae is cute. Madge is good also. She needs a good, solid older girl name I think.


----------



## NubianFan

She may have been being naughty but in the one pic she looks like a lover. she is gazing up at you. LOL
what about
Mabel?


----------



## Scottyhorse

NubianFan said:


> She may have been being naughty but in the one pic she looks like a lover. she is gazing up at you. LOL
> what about
> Mabel?


Oh she is a TOTAL sweetheart. Just not good setting up for pictures :crazy:
I like Mabel!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Soo need some opinions. I am president of the Marksmanship 4-H club, but I am wanting to quit because I want to join FFA or the pony club. I would have to give a speech to the club before I quit but it would be really awkward because I just got elected AND I don't know what to say either... I don't know what I should do.


----------



## TrinityRanch

Sydney, are you not able to join FFA or Pony Club while still participating as a member of the 4-H club? I'm not sure how it works for your chapter, but we are allowed to be in FFA as long as we take an agriculture coarse in school; we are able to be in any other clubs we like.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'm sure I could. I am in two 4-H groups. My parents just don't want me to be in too many groups, because I have goats, horses, high school, etc. But thinking about giving that speech seriously is making me have a panic attack.


----------



## TrinityRanch

I know what you mean! My parents will hardly allow me to be in FFA alone. But at the same time, speeches are _hard... _Maybe you could explain in your speech all of the things you have done in 4H, but you want to move on to FFA to experience new things? To me, FFA is really the graduating step from 4H, you learn a lot of great leadership and public speaking at a higher level and you have the chance to get scholarships. It's a lot of fun


----------



## Scottyhorse

TrinityRanch said:


> I know what you mean! My parents will hardly allow me to be in FFA alone. But at the same time, speeches are _hard... _Maybe you could explain in your speech all of the things you have done in 4H, but you want to move on to FFA to experience new things? To me, FFA is really the graduating step from 4H, you learn a lot of great leadership and public speaking at a higher level and you have the chance to get scholarships. It's a lot of fun


That's what I was kind of planning, and usually I am totally fine with speeches. But this is giving me a panic attack


----------



## Scottyhorse

How does this sound? 

Bad timing, I know. I want to let you all know that I will be stepping down as president of this club. I want to focus more on my goats and horses, and to do that I won't be able to be part of this group. I've had a great time in this club, but I don't want to neglect it either, so this will be best. I guess now I will give the gavel and presidential duties to _________.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I think this is better.. 


Bad timing, I know. I want to let you all know that I will be stepping down as president of this club. I want to focus more on my goats and horses, and to do that I won't be able to be part of this group. I've had a really great time in this club, but I don't want to neglect my presidential duties either. Opportunities have come up and I want to take them. I guess now I will give the gavel and presidential duties to _________.


----------



## emilieanne

Woah guys!! 
90 some pages while I was gone huntin..... 

Did I miss anything special?? 
How are you all?


----------



## emilieanne

Scottyhorse said:


> I think this is better.. Bad timing, I know. I want to let you all know that I will be stepping down as president of this club. I want to focus more on my goats and horses, and to do that I won't be able to be part of this group. I've had a really great time in this club, but I don't want to neglect my presidential duties either. Opportunities have come up and I want to take them. I guess now I will give the gavel and presidential duties to _________.


That sounds great to me!! 
Actually helping me out too, FFA has become a burden on me and I just can't be an officer any more. 
I need to focus on my girls and my life. With that, I can't be choosing to have a weight on my shoulders!!

I hope it goes good for you!!!


----------



## Texaslass

Good morning Emmilie! :wave:

So where is everybody? It's Saturday and I'm the oldest one home. (Which means I have the computer all to myself.  )d:


----------



## nchen7

morning! i'll be popping in and out today. currently melting some butters in preparation for soap making. haven't made any in a while, and I think I need more in my Christmas stash....today would be the last day to do it!


----------



## Texaslass

:wave:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Morning  

I'll be in and out this morning.. We have someone coming to look at the goats/learn about them... Then I have to work 4:30 to 11


----------



## nchen7

I'm going to try my first wine soap......here's hoping I don't get a volcano in the sink!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Morning all, :wave:

So, Emilie, do any of those shows sound doable for you?


----------



## NubianFan

what exactly is wine soap?


----------



## Texaslass

Anyone know how to put an inline for each picture on here?? I can never do more than one line at the top of the page, unless I'm on the app, which I'm not right now.
I've never been able to figure out how to do multiple captions on here. :scratch:


----------



## NubianFan

I think I am turning to a snake. I am shedding long pieces of skin off my face....


----------



## goatlady1314

NubianFan said:


> I think I am turning to a snake. I am shedding long pieces of skin off my face....


Gross, did you get sun burnes?


----------



## NubianFan

No apparently I am just part reptile and didn't know it....


----------



## Texaslass

Leslie!


----------



## Texaslass

I just posted some pics in photogenic.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL Leslie! 

Saw those Sarah! So cute!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

What's everyone up to today?


----------



## goathiker

Waiting for Victoria's doe to kid. 

Tried to catch you in the gameroom...Have you ever used SMZ-TMZ tabs for a pregnant doe?


----------



## emilieanne

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Morning all, :wave: So, Emilie, do any of those shows sound doable for you?


Actually I haven't looked at them. 
Been running non stop since I got home this morning. 
I'll look as soon as I get to my boyfriends house though. 
Only as long as y'all tell me what you think about my buckling/wether I just put a deposit on. 
He's a month old.









Lil Sammy


----------



## NubianFan

he looks good I'd say!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emilie! You're getting boers?! He looks pretty good to me, nice size for a month old too.


----------



## Emzi00

You've been with your husband since the 7th grade??? Cool!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Is he a market wether, emilie? When is your fair?


----------



## nchen7

NubianFan said:


> what exactly is wine soap?


I'm using wine instead of water as the liquid in soap. you boil it down to boil off the alcohol, and then freeze it. I've read it may cause a volcano effect, but it didn't!! I waited all day, and cut it just now. will take pictures tmr and post!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Thats cool! Why do you add wine rather than water?


----------



## nchen7

supposed to be better lather, the sugars in the wine make bigger, stronger bubbles, and has label appeal. plus, we had wine in the fridge that needed to be used up.... two birds, one stone....


----------



## nchen7

oh...here's an explanation from a soap maker:

http://www.serenitysoaps.ca/wine-soaps.html


----------



## NubianFan

Sounds great! ought to be cool for Christmas gifts!


----------



## nchen7

yep! today's the last day I can do soaps for christmas presents. I made 2 batches of soap today. I need to stop though. I think we have close to 100 bars of soap at home right now. time to start gifting them!


----------



## emilieanne

Scottyhorse said:


> Is he a market wether, emilie? When is your fair?


He is a market wether but I don't think I'm going to do him as my one for fair. 
My fair is in early November lol.

Lacie, I'm **thinking** about boers in the future once I get everything situated with my dairy does lol.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Hey guys... :wave:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Ni that makes sense. Cooleo.


----------



## goathiker

Hey Patrick


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Hey guys... :wave:


Hey Patrick :wave:


----------



## Texaslass

Scottyhorse said:


> Ni that makes sense. Cooleo.


I know, right?  So cool.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Wow... I come back and there's already 4 posts after mine! (Internet is really slow) :smile:

Hi Sydney... :wave:

Hi Jill... :wave:

Hi Sarah... :wave:


----------



## Emzi00

Salutations, Patrick :wave:


----------



## Texaslass

Hi Patrick, I'm not long for this world, I have a backache and I'm tired.  :lol:

Emma's around here somewhere too....


----------



## Texaslass

Ah, there she is.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Looks like everyone but Skyla is on here!


----------



## Emzi00

Skyla!!!!!!!! Get on here.... *snuffle*


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So I might have a pup sold and going to Florida! I've got sales pending on the two males, and two more females. So 5 out of 8 may have their new homes planned out so far


----------



## nchen7

i'm going to head to bed guys. 11pm my time.... nite nite everyone!!


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Looks like everyone but Skyla is on here!


I was just thinkin' the same thing!

Hey, while you're on I was going to ask you how dangerous do you think Storm's horns could potentially be?? I'm willing to band them if need be, but they're pretty dull, what do you think?


----------



## goathiker

G'Night


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Pups


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> So I might have a pup sold and going to Florida! I've got sales pending on the two males, and two more females. So 5 out of 8 may have their new homes planned out so far


Want to send one my way? Just kidding, my parents would both die if another animal showed up


----------



## goathiker

They look pretty big to try and band. I don't do horns at all since my daughter almost lost her eye loading a doe into the pick up.


----------



## Scottyhorse

We still need a name for the new doe..


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Pups


Doelings...? *bats eyes*


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Texaslass said:


> I was just thinkin' the same thing!
> 
> Hey, while you're on I was going to ask you how dangerous do you think Storm's horns could potentially be?? I'm willing to band them if need be, but they're pretty dull, what do you think?


I think you missed the boat if you wanted to band them...They look to big too band.

On another note, if he's not mean, or overly friendly they shouldn't be a problem, but I'd be looking for a new buck soonish, after you get all the does bred to him.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Doelings...? *bats eyes*


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I think you missed the boat if you wanted to band them...They look to big too band.
> 
> On another note, if he's not mean, or overly friendly they shouldn't be a problem, but I'd be looking for a new buck soonish, after you get all the does bred to him.


Yeah, they are pretty big now. I wasn't sure how big was "too big". :shrug:

He's very friendly, so I'm not worried about that, but horns do scare me a little, especially on bucks, since they tend to be bigger and more...forceful than does.
He has one more doe to breed, then we'll probably sell him after a while, but I might keep him to keep Breck company or a while. I want to breed Breck to my two nigie doeling if they'll ever get big enough and I think they will, just not sure how long it'll take. I suppose I could just get a different buck, but I really like him, and I think he's a good match in a lot of ways. :thnk: I'll have to think about it.
Sorry for the uber-long post, I'm thinking "out loud" here.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


>


Super cute!!! How old are they?

Sydney - What verbs do you come up with when you think about your doe?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Super cute!!! How old are they?
> 
> Sydney - What verbs do you come up with when you think about your doe?


To be technical...the spot doeling is 9 days old, and the other doeling is 8 days old 
The spotted doe weighed 16 lbs at 6 days old, 11lbs at birth, she's gaining almost a pound a day


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


>


Thaaaaaannnkkkk yooooouuuuuuu!  :hug:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> To be technical...the spot doeling is 9 days old, and the other doeling is 8 days old
> The spotted doe weighed 16 lbs at 6 days old, 11lbs at birth, she's gaining almost a pound a day


Ok..... I'm jealous!  That is a *LOT* of gain for a kid!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm expecting her to be a big, big girl!  

And you're welcome, Emma. :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

You know Lacie, I think that you should eventually have a waiting thread for Babette with pictures... so that I won't be constantly bugging you  :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Looks like everyone but Skyla is on here!


Jeez Lacie, love you too!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

I may/may not be back on later tonight. I am going to play darts with my family. See you later (even if it is tomorrow)! :wave:

Goodnight (possibly :wink :wave:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

But wouldn't that make you want to rip your hair out? A watched goat never kids, and with the potential 100's of people looking at her pictures online, she may just take her sweet time with kidding :lol: How about I post pictures when she kids?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

littlegoatgirl said:


> Jeez Lacie, love you too!


I could have swore you were here, but just on other threads at the moment! :lol: Guess not, sorry


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Guys, this week is the true test to see if BB settled or not! I'm so nervous...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

See ya Patrick :wave:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hope she settled for you, she probably did.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I could have swore you were here, but just on other threads at the moment! :lol: Guess not, sorry


:lol: that's okay, I guess I can forgive you  I've been lurking all day, I think I've only posted in Crossroad's thread


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

AHA! See, you were here,


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Hope she settled for you, she probably did.


I think she did. The lady said that the buck got her good several times, and that when he gets his girls that good they usually don't come back, in fact never have for her... So I'm hoping!!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> AHA! See, you were here,


 guess I was! :lol: alright, well now I'm not gonna be, I gotta sleep G'night!


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> But wouldn't that make you want to rip your hair out? A watched goat never kids, and with the potential 100's of people looking at her pictures online, she may just take her sweet time with kidding :lol: How about I post pictures when she kids?


:laugh: No.. 
You promise? Lots of pictures? :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Lacie! Would you critique lost and found for me?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yes, Emma, I promise. 

Sure Sydney, do you have a critique thread, or did you just want me to look at her pictures on the thread you already have going, or post it here, in a PM...?


----------



## Scottyhorse

I have a couple in the thread about here, but trying to upload them all on photobucket. For some reason lately on here it takes like an hour to upload pictures ??


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey guys  :wave: I've been at work for the past 6.5hrs  

It was funny, two of the guys told everyone I was moving to Alaska and had them sign a card thing then they have it to me LOL! It was pretty funny! I'll get a pic of the card and post it in a sec  eating my dinner


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hey Skyla! That's funny! LOL!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:wave:

I was like "really guys?? Alaska?!" The sad thing is some of the people believed him! :doh: 
They did that last year too :roll: kept saying (I was gone for like two-three days in a row) I went to Alaska on vacation :roll: they plan to tell everyone the manager is moving to Bejing ROFL!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Alaska is one of the last places I'd ever move! :ROFL: :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That as exactly what I told them! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Here is the card thingy..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:ROFL: Oh goodness, that's funny.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It was pretty funny, he came up to me after (this is one of the Service Leaders.. They like run the front end of the store) and he's like.. "Here, we all pitched in and got you this" LOL! It was pretty humorous :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Skyla, have you seen Lost and Found? Finally got the pictures to load on photo bucket


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: They all got together to get you a joke card? :slapfloor:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh wow Sydney! She is soo pretty!!  
Sorry.. Wasn't around yesterday.. Didn't feel very well :/

Lacie, two of them did.. The 'card' is just for costumers to write comments and suggestions on, :roll: they told a bunch of people that were working tonight that I was moving and to sign it for me... They believed them.. And then asked me why/when I was moving and I was like "what the heck are you talking about?!" "Mike and Jim said you were moving!" "Well.. Think about that.. MIKE and JIM told you that!!" (They joke around and make stories up ALL the time! LOL!) so yah.. It was interesting lol! :lol: :ROFL:


----------



## Scottyhorse

That's too funny Skyla! :rofl:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I work with weirdos  :ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So I think my next adventure is importing a pair of cattle dogs from Australia... seems like something fun.. :slapfloor:


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'm so happy that Star had her kids!    

Lacie, whenever you sent me a PM, I didn't see any text.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I know me too!! And Victoria got her doe!!  :stars:

LOL Lacie fun? :laugh:
Sounds expensive to me!


----------



## TrinityRanch

I don't know, ALASKA?! Hahahahahaha that's the funniest thing I've heard in a long while! :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Weird... it's been having issues with that for me, I have a hard time seeing what other people PM me as well, a lot of the time it shows up as blank quote boxes...

Well this is what I said about her anyway... 

*Cons:*
Could use a bit more length
A bit more levelness in the rump
Could have a bit longer neck
Could have some more angle in the rear legs

*Pros:*
Great depth
Nice muscling
Fairly level topline, her hips are higher than the withers though
Great brisket extension
Nice head
Good bone
Nice body capacity
Neck blends smoothly into the withers
Strong pasturns
Strong chine
Nice blending overall
Really nice power in the front end
Good width in the chest floor
Chest floor blends nicely into the heart girth
Nice and deep girth
Nice wide topline
Wide hips

Nice doe, I like her, not sure how boers are judged, but that's my opinion on her. I think that that is all I was going to say in the Pm, but I may be forgetting something.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> LOL Lacie fun? :laugh:
> Sounds expensive to me!


Oh, psh, only like $5-6k for the whole adventure! That's nothin'! :lol: 
Yes, it is very expensive, but no more expensive than a pair out here costs, and I'd rather not have an american trainwreck of a dog again. The last dog I bought from a breeder, in Kansas, was the worst dog I've ever had... not doing that again! 
So, I figured... why not get them from Australia again?!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

TrinityRanch said:


> I don't know, ALASKA?! Hahahahahaha that's the funniest thing I've heard in a long while! :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


:ROFL: they are funny guys  :lol: 
I cracked up when I read that too! :slapfloor:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Oh, psh, only like $5-6k for the whole adventure! That's nothin'! :lol: Yes, it is very expensive, but no more expensive than a pair out here costs, and I'd rather not have an american trainwreck of a dog again. The last dog I bought from a breeder, in Kansas, was the worst dog I've ever had... not doing that again!


That's not too bad.. Yes, still expensive... But you could pay that same price here lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok.. It's 12:39 and my eyes are burning... Good night all  :wave:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

But we're almost at page 1300, it's about to turn over!! :lol:

Night Skyla :wave:


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Skyla


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Weird... it's been having issues with that for me, I have a hard time seeing what other people PM me as well, a lot of the time it shows up as blank quote boxes...
> 
> Well this is what I said about her anyway...
> 
> *Cons:*
> Could use a bit more length
> A bit more levelness in the rump
> Could have a bit longer neck
> Could have some more angle in the rear legs
> 
> *Pros:*
> Great depth
> Nice muscling
> Fairly level topline, her hips are higher than the withers though
> Great brisket extension
> Nice head
> Good bone
> Nice body capacity
> Neck blends smoothly into the withers
> Strong pasturns
> Strong chine
> Nice blending overall
> Really nice power in the front end
> Good width in the chest floor
> Chest floor blends nicely into the heart girth
> Nice and deep girth
> Nice wide topline
> Wide hips
> 
> Nice doe, I like her, not sure how boers are judged, but that's my opinion on her. I think that that is all I was going to say in the Pm, but I may be forgetting something.


Thank you Lacie  It seems like all the Boer people only say 'I really like her' and such... Well, that's good, but I would like to know what all is good and bad about her :ROFL: I'm going to need to keep working with her, she looks real nice when she's moving. Next spring when she's clipped for shows hopefully


----------



## Scottyhorse

Would also like to add that I think I have decided on the name Rosily/Rosy or Rose for her  But I don't know... I suck with names. Lol. Only ever had to name 4 goats.


----------



## ksalvagno

I really like her face. Not good with critiquing though. 

Will the name be her official name or a barn name?

I went to an auction today and didn't buy any animals. All the goats actually looked healthy which was nice to see. There was also an adorable bucket Jersey calf. If I would have had the room here, he would have been in the truck. You can't help feeling so sad for those scared babies. My DH was with me so that was also a push not to buy anything. The cheapest goat went for $40 and the most expensive was $110. It was a small auction. Some nice hay was sold there. We missed the rabbits and chickens being auctioned off. I was just curious what animals and hay were selling for at auction. 

Hay was $3.75 to $7.25. The really good stuff went between $6.50 and $7.25. Not too bad but higher than I paid for my hay. You could actually just buy 1 bale which was interesting. Most people were only buying like 10 bales at a time. I'm guessing they can't store hay and come every month to buy a month's worth of hay. This auction is held the 3rd Saturday of every month, no matter what the weather is like.


----------



## Scottyhorse

ksalvagno said:


> I really like her face. Not good with critiquing though.
> 
> Will the name be her official name or a barn name?
> 
> I went to an auction today and didn't buy any animals. All the goats actually looked healthy which was nice to see. There was also an adorable bucket Jersey calf. If I would have had the room here, he would have been in the truck. You can't help feeling so sad for those scared babies. My DH was with me so that was also a push not to buy anything. The cheapest goat went for $40 and the most expensive was $110. It was a small auction. Some nice hay was sold there. We missed the rabbits and chickens being auctioned off. I was just curious what animals and hay were selling for at auction.
> 
> Hay was $3.75 to $7.25. The really good stuff went between $6.50 and $7.25. Not too bad but higher than I paid for my hay. You could actually just buy 1 bale which was interesting. Most people were only buying like 10 bales at a time. I'm guessing they can't store hay and come every month to buy a month's worth of hay. This auction is held the 3rd Saturday of every month, no matter what the weather is like.


Her official name is Leaning Tree Lost and Found. Not any good for a barn name :-D

Good to hear about all the goats looking healthy! And I just looove the little calves!


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'm also thinking about Mable... But other suggestions are welcome, she really needs a name :lol:


----------



## ksalvagno

How about Laf. Short for Lost and Found.

Since it doesn't matter what you name her for her barn name, give her your favorite name.


----------



## Scottyhorse

ksalvagno said:


> How about Laf. Short for Lost and Found.
> 
> Since it doesn't matter what you name her for her barn name, give her your favorite name.


Hehe  Problem is, I don't have a favorite name :mrgreen: Ever since I remember I have been terrible at coming up with names... She can be called Popcorn :-D LOL Just kidding! Hmm, maybe Pepper? Or Ellie? I kinda like Ellie...


----------



## ksalvagno

Why not wait until you really see her personality. Usually a name comes to mind when their personality comes out.

Any animal who doesn't have a name here is called Pumpkin or Little Man until one can be thought of or they are sold.


----------



## Scottyhorse

ksalvagno said:


> Why not wait until you really see her personality. Usually a name comes to mind when their personality comes out.
> 
> Any animal who doesn't have a name here is called Pumpkin or Little Man until one can be thought of or they are sold.


Right now I'm leaning towards Ellie. I think. :-D

I'm going to try and go to sleep... G'Night Leslie and Karen


----------



## ksalvagno

Good night! Hoping I will feel tired soon to go to sleep. Gave myself a break from the herbs but now wide awake at 2:30am.


----------



## emilieanne

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I could have swore you were here, but just on other threads at the moment! :lol: Guess not, sorry


That is why I'm trying to put her out of my mind til after Christmas (when cricket is due) so that when I'm DYING to get one of her girls, I'll go out in the back yard and play with some babies  

Ok. Gotta stay civilized now.... Babies are annoying. They............... 
Always want to eat and suck on your nose!

Dang.. This is hard lol.


----------



## fishin816

I just feel like saying "Hello!" on this December 1st morning. Hello and happy December! 24 days til CHRISTmas!


----------



## Texaslass

Scottyhorse said:


> Would also like to add that I think I have decided on the name Rosily/Rosy or Rose for her  But I don't know... I suck with names. Lol. Only ever had to name 4 goats.


I totally do to! It takes me forEVER to name my goats, except sometimes when the babies are just born, then sometimes the names just come to me, but not always. It's annoying. 
but I really likes Mable for your doe.  That's a name I've been saving for one of my goats, just haven't used it yet. :lol: But I think it matches her.


----------



## goatlady1314

fishin816 said:


> I just feel like saying "Hello!" on this December 1st morning. Hello and happy December! 24 days til CHRISTmas!


Thanks you too!


----------



## Texaslass

Sorry I ran out on y'all last night!  The parents killed the wifi. They went to bed early, and they always turn it off at night, so.. not my fault! :roll:

Skyla, I would hate to move to Alaska too! We just watched a reality show about a family in Alaska that runs some kind of airplane headquarters. Show's called "Alaska: Flying Wild" I think. But I definitely would NOT want to live there! :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

fishin816 said:


> I just feel like saying "Hello!" on this December 1st morning. Hello and happy December! 24 days til CHRISTmas!


I was catching up, sorry. Yes, hello and merry Christmas month to you too! d:


----------



## Texaslass

Morning Emma. 
I thought I'd just say I have an Arabian and a goat picture in the works right now. Started a few days ago but I haven't worked on them much. I'll try to today.


----------



## Emzi00

Morning Sarah. 
What kind of goat?


----------



## Texaslass

I'm pretty sure it's a Togg and her baby. d: Lol, I just picked a random picture to copy; it's was really good quality, that's why I chose it.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol! I wouldn't mind visiting Alaska... Sure wouldn't want to live there though!


----------



## goathiker

Alaska's wonderful. I lived there for 2 years. Had sled dogs and an outhouse...I was glad we did it, a lot of good memories.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It sure is a beautiful place! Just not somewhere I would want to live..  but I would really love to visit one day


----------



## Scottyhorse

Got my secret santa


----------



## goathiker

So did I


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Cool! You guys are gonna have fun


----------



## Scottyhorse

Jeeze my hip is killing me


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's no fun  

Got Hallie and Promise new collars today!


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> That's no fun
> 
> Got Hallie and Promise new collars today!


No it's not. It's not growing pains either (it's almost all the time and not in the right spots) so it worries me a bit. I'm going to the dr next week..

Oh cool!  what kind of collars?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

that really isn't cool!  hope it's nothing major :hug: 

These ones  the ones they have now are too small already lol! 
These were the only nice ones they had in the larger sizes  they have a pretty blue one.. I hope some more sizes come in soon cause I want to get it for Ellie!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Those a cute!


----------



## Scottyhorse

All my fish are begging :lol:


----------



## nchen7

Cute collars Skyla! Now the girls need to model them!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Ug my hip hurts so badly!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hehe! They are a bit too big for them :laugh: I got some Christmas pics of them too  will post in a sec. I'll get pics if the new collars tomorrow


----------



## nchen7

My bf is watching nfl, and I'm bored outta my skull!


----------



## nchen7

What's wrong with your hip Sydney?


----------



## Scottyhorse

nchen7 said:


> What's wrong with your hip Sydney?


We don't know, it's both my hips and knees. I am going to the Dr. next week. 
Recently a local girl a little older than me, who had very similar sypmptoms was diagnosed with an auto-immune disease that attacks her joints..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Here are the pics!


----------



## nchen7

Sydney, that's not good. Hope that's not it for you. Maybe you can see a really good chiropractor or osteopath and see what they can do for you? I have hip problems too, mainly one is tighter than the other and recently the tightness was pulling on my L4 vertebrae. That was sooooo painful. But, went to an awesome chiro and osteopath and they fixed me up. Mine is mostly muscular tho.

Skyla, Promise and Hallie are SOOOOOOOO adorable!!!!


----------



## NubianFan

I hate football


----------



## NubianFan

LOL Skyla they are so cute


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hehe! Thanks guys  they aren't the best pics 
Tomorrow they will be reindeer


----------



## ksalvagno

NubianFan said:


> I hate football


Why? Not that I love it. I never even watch it. There was the huge Ohio State/Michigan game this weekend and I didn't even know it until we were out and everyone was wearing their Buckeye stuff.


----------



## nchen7

Football is SOOOOOO boring! I prefer hockey...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I don't really like any sports lol! I won't watch it on TV and won't pay to go to a game... But I have gone to plenty of Hockey and BaseBall games with my Youth Group.. It's fun to go with friends


----------



## NubianFan

To be honest I hate all televised sports, they are all sooooo boring to me. Now, if I had a kid I knew playing the sport at a local field/arena/court then I wouldn't mind watching because I would have some interest in it, but on tv.... nope no interest. I don't hate football worst though the worst televised sport is car racing, then golf, then football.


----------



## NubianFan

And I am not a very athletic minded person to begin with, my favorite sport is horseback riding. LOL I do love to swim and I used to run track though why I don't know, I am as slow as a turtle....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I don't like watching it on TV at all either!  
It's more fun to go to an actual game


----------



## nchen7

Yes, games are fun when you go live. I even enjoyed baseball live... Not golf tho. That's just SO incredibly boring!

So everyone like their SS buddy?? I have no clue what to do for mine....I'm going to have to stalk them tomorrow since I need to get my gift out by the end of the week I think....


----------



## NubianFan

I used to have to air all the Monday night football games for ABC when I worked in television, and all those horrible car races on Sunday afternoon.... that is so horrible being trapped in a small control room for 4 hours listening to cars make that annoying noise, wrrrrrr, wrrrrrr. wrrrrrrr, as they go around and around the same track...


----------



## NubianFan

I didn't do ss because I am too crazy with all my other life stuff to do it justice this year.


----------



## ksalvagno

NubianFan said:


> I used to have to air all the Monday night football games for ABC when I worked in television, and all those horrible car races on Sunday afternoon.... that is so horrible being trapped in a small control room for 4 hours listening to cars make that annoying noise, wrrrrrr, wrrrrrr. wrrrrrrr, as they go around and around the same track...


Oh man, that would be. I used to turn on sports when I wanted to nap. Always seemed to help me sleep good.


----------



## nchen7

There's always next year Leslie

I would go nuts if I had to listen to that sound for 4 hrs......


----------



## NubianFan

nchen7 said:


> There's always next year Leslie
> 
> I would go nuts if I had to listen to that sound for 4 hrs......


Well now you know what is wrong with me!!! :ROFL::ROFL:


----------



## NubianFan

ksalvagno said:


> Oh man, that would be. I used to turn on sports when I wanted to nap. Always seemed to help me sleep good.


 Now I could sleep to golf, they speak in such soft soothing voices. LOL


----------



## NubianFan

Neither one of those is the worst to air though, the worst was live truck basketball games, where I had to communicate with the actual live truck on site to know when to roll the breaks and when to come back to the game, it wasn't boring though it was nerve wracking, I was on headset with like 20 other people all talking at once having to listen to the live truck director to know when to do my stuff back at the station. I couldn't even get up and go pee for the whole game. There wasn't time. So as long as a college basketball game lasts, plus the pregame show is how long I had to hold it. I hated that, boy do I not miss television.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Now I could sleep to golf, they speak in such soft soothing voices. LOL


:ROFL: 
Unless I were playing!  you'd hear me yelling and laughing my butt off at how horribly I shot that last ball :lol: I STINK at golf! Lol! I like to play mini golf and see how many times I have to unintentionally fish my ball out of the water lol!

It's funny cause Dave's dad designs golf courses and loves golf.. I don't know if David does or not though.. :chin:

Man! Wish y'all could say who your SS's are! I'm so excited to see who y'all get!!  you'll have fun


----------



## NubianFan

I LOVE playing mini golf now that is fun to me.


----------



## nchen7

To me, golf is hilarious. How the spectators lose their minds about a putt. Or when they get so totally upset when the ball doesn't go in. I sit there and make fun of the spectators the whole time. Its a good thing we don't watch it unless we're at my bf's parents house on a sunday afternoon.....


----------



## nchen7

I love mini golf. Too bad I can't play with my bf.....he used to play pro golf for a year, and I'm highly competitive, which means there's no way I'd win.....then I'll get mad, which ends up being no fun!


----------



## NubianFan

Well to be fair I am not much of a television person anyway. I have a hard time being still very long. Even when I am on here talking to y'all I am usually writing a paper, looking a craigslist, checking my email both home and university, and sometimes I am even watching something on Netflix. I just can't focus on one thing for very long unless it is something that really really grabs my attention.


----------



## NubianFan

I think I lack the competition gene... I just don't have any competiveness in me at all.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I like mini golf  it's fun to laugh at myself  
To me golf is very boring and I don't know how people can watch it! Lol! But I'm sure plenty of people think that when they watch a goat show :lol: (my friend is one of those people lol! She's like "no offense.. But I almost fell asleep watching that" lol!!)


----------



## nchen7

The Chinese like to breed competition in their people. We get started from young...


----------



## NubianFan

My only competiveness is with myself. I must always be better. I am my hardest critic but it isn't compared to others it is compared to myself. It is very hard to explain.


----------



## nchen7

I get you Leslie, I'm the same.


----------



## NubianFan

so I have ground beef, taco shells, taco sauce, taco seasoning, American cheese slices or nacho cheese sauce, I don't have any shredded cheese or hard cheese I could shred, and canned diced tomatos and canned refried beans and canned kidney beans or black beans....
I don't have any lettuce, fresh tomatoes or sour cream... would you make do and make tacos tonight or wait?
I was thinking I could tear up the American cheese and have meat, cheese, and taco sauce and canned tomatoes and maybe some beans, it doesn't sound too bad to me....


----------



## nchen7

I'd do tacos. Use the canned tomatoes, add some diced onions and chili flakes with lemon or lime and salr - voila! Salsa!

Now I'm hungry again. I want cookies...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Mmm! Tacos sound good! :drool:


----------



## ksalvagno

I would make do and just make them. We had french toast for dinner. Just bought some pure maple syrup from a local farm.


----------



## NubianFan

yum I love real maple syrup, I finally got to try some this year, I just finished my bottle a few days ago though. I bet bought locally it is even better.


----------



## NubianFan

I do have some yellow onions.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

French toast :yum: :drool:

LOL! Last night there was a lady that bough some pure maple syrup and we were saying how expensive it was.. And then I said I don't like pure maple syrup only the crappy stuff lol! And then the two people in line and one guy I work with are all like :shock: WHAT?!? :lol: and then on of the people in line said "why do you hate America!?" All hurt like :ROFL: it was so funny!


----------



## ksalvagno

I'm not picky about syrup but we looked at our bottle of Mrs. Butterworths syrup and it is made from high fructose corn syrup and corn syrup. So we threw it out and will just buy the pure maple syrup. I just can't have HFCS anymore.


----------



## nchen7

I love maple syrup. I can drink that stuff.....


----------



## NubianFan

ok so here is what I did. I browned the beef, rinsed and drained a can of light red kidney beans and threw those in the skillet, then I drained a mini can of whole kernel corn and threw that in, then in went my taco seasoning and water. I am letting that boil down and thicken while I bake the shells. I am going to put that mixture in the shells and top with shredded American cheese slices, diced tomatoes and taco sauce. It won't be perfect but I bet it'll eat!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I am super picky about my syrup lol! And maple syrup is one I do not like lol!


----------



## nchen7

Leslie....you're making me SOO hungry right now! I just had a snack even though it's way too late for me to eat!

alright, football is finally over. gonna watch a sitcom and head to bed. nite nite everyone!


----------



## NubianFan

Night Nchen sorry is it just 7 pm here and I haven't had lunch just an extremely weird breakfast.


----------



## ksalvagno

Sounds very good Leslie! 

Good night Nchen.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Night Nchen :wave:


----------



## ksalvagno

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I am super picky about my syrup lol! And maple syrup is one I do not like lol!


That is funny. I think it is easy to get used to the taste of the corn syrup so real maple syrup is different.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I mean I guess I like it a bit.. But, not on my food lol! I have drank a little bit before lol! I just am VERY picky about what goes on my waffles/pancakes/French Toast.. Lol!


----------



## NubianFan

ok those tacos were actually delicious... way better than the usual tacos. funny huh? or maybe I was just super hungry who knows.. LOL


----------



## ksalvagno

Sometimes the improvised recipes come out better than the original.


----------



## NubianFan

isn't that the truth...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! I don't like beans and stuff on mine.. Just cheese, some lettuce, and black olives  that's it lol!


----------



## Scottyhorse

nchen7 said:


> Sydney, that's not good. Hope that's not it for you. Maybe you can see a really good chiropractor or osteopath and see what they can do for you? I have hip problems too, mainly one is tighter than the other and recently the tightness was pulling on my L4 vertebrae. That was sooooo painful. But, went to an awesome chiro and osteopath and they fixed me up. Mine is mostly muscular tho.
> 
> Skyla, Promise and Hallie are SOOOOOOOO adorable!!!!


My mom actually was talking to a chiropractor and he said to see the dr we have an apt. With. It was his daughter with the auto immune disease.


----------



## Scottyhorse

We just got back from the Peter Pan play at the theater. Next year when they do their production I might audition depending on what it is.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Oh my goodness guys I hope this doesn't sound whiney but my hip hurt worse than when I broke my elbow its just terrible pain.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Scottyhorse said:


> Oh my goodness guys I hope this doesn't sound whiney but my hip hurt worse than when I broke my elbow its just terrible pain.


Hurts*


----------



## NubianFan

something must be wrong Sydney, can you take any pain reliever like Tylenol or ibuprofen or anything?


----------



## Texaslass

NubianFan said:


> My only competiveness is with myself. I must always be better. I am my hardest critic but it isn't compared to others it is compared to myself. It is very hard to explain.


I know what you mean! I'm exactly the same way. :sigh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Feel better soon Sydney :hug: That really stinks!


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> French toast :yum: :drool:
> 
> LOL! Last night there was a lady that bough some pure maple syrup and we were saying how expensive it was.. And then I said I don't like pure maple syrup only the crappy stuff lol! And then the two people in line and one guy I work with are all like :shock: WHAT?!? :lol: and then on of the people in line said "why do you hate America!?" All hurt like :ROFL: it was so funny!


I LOVE French toast! :drool: And I'm the same about syrup too. d:


----------



## Texaslass

Sorry Sydney.  Feel better. :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I started a kidding thread  LOL! I couldn't wait lol!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:drool: Now I'm thinking about french toast! :yum:

I'm sorry about your hip Sydney! That sucks! My hip joint clicks and grinds and feels like it's going to fall out of the socket sometimes, it never feels good!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lacie! Now I want some again! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:mecry:  :tears: I dont even have any syrup for french toast!!!! :mecry:


----------



## goathiker

Where did the idea come from that MOM binds toxins? That one has really been bugging me lately. 
All it does is turn your stomach acid to water.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :mecry:  :tears: I dont even have any syrup for french toast!!!! :mecry:


AHHH! No syrup! Not cool!! It's ok.. I don't have any that I like :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Geeze now I've got go eat raisin bread...


----------



## Texaslass

'Night everyone. :wave:


----------



## goathiker

Hi Bye Sarah


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Jill! Why are you guys all talking an=bout good food that I don't have while I'm hungry!

Aww! Night Sarah :hug:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> Where did the idea come from that MOM binds toxins? That one has really been bugging me lately.
> All it does is turn your stomach acid to water.


Well, isn't it like a neutralizer if it turns your stomach acid to water? And plus it can give something the runs, so something can't poison you if it's not in your system long enough right?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

*just realized something*... I have bacon in the fridge.... 
.
.
.
.
.

:stars: :wahoo: :dance: :leap:  :drool: :yum:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Can you send me some pwettwy pwease! *Puppy eyes* just leave some of the fat not crispy and nice and soft :drool: Oh man Lacie! Now I REALLY want bacon! :ROFL: 

I can't wait till we send our pig off! :drool: :yum:


----------



## goathiker

Well, yeah and in cases of poisoning or acidosis, it would be great to use. Some of the uses though I just wonder about. Where the rumen is slowing and possibly impacted, the goat's already had the runs for a couple days, etc. 
Just working out where it really should be used and where not...


----------



## goathiker

I want bacon...I'm sick of turkey.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

How about some turkey bacon Jill?? :lol: :ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh god, I dont even want to look at any more turkey for a while!  :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh turkey is good :drool: I didn't eat enough on Thursday lol!

D***'s mom made this casserole thing today and it was SOOO good!! :drool:


----------



## NubianFan

I love turkey
I love bacon
I am about to go watch an episode of Terra Nova
If I don't come back tonight, good night everyone and please keep me in your prayers tomorrow...
I may come back though, who knows LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

praying for you Leslie :hug:

Night


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Leslie


----------



## goathiker

Turkey bacon is a crime against humanity


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL!!! It is! It's so gross!


----------



## goathiker

Course so is chicken sausage


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm making batter fried fish fillets, and hamburgers :yum:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> Course so is chicken sausage




Lacie that's just as gross  fish is nasty!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

And I'm not done yet :shock: lol


----------



## ksalvagno

goathiker said:


> Turkey bacon is a crime against humanity


I sure agree with you on that one. Sorry but turkey is not a substitute for pork or beef.


----------



## emilieanne

I hope y'all had a good day 
I had a GREAT day!! 
Made up with the boyfriend officially I think, met his extended family, got my buck home. And GET THIS!! 
Brought him into the pen with my does- watched him successfully breed one of my does. She even hunched up after ever one of the 4 times he successfully bred her!!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

The boer buck bred your doe?


----------



## Scottyhorse

NubianFan said:


> something must be wrong Sydney, can you take any pain reliever like Tylenol or ibuprofen or anything?


I took 4 Motrin, and it's hurting again


----------



## Scottyhorse

Scottyhorse said:


> I took 4 Motrin, and it's hurting again


Plus to top it off, my weird symptom in my eyes are coming back..... Sigh. Great night.


----------



## ksalvagno

I hope the dr can figure out what is going on with you, Sydney.

Good night. Tired and going to bed.


----------



## Scottyhorse

G'Night Karen. I hope so too.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'm going to go to bed as well.


----------



## nchen7

goathiker said:


> Turkey bacon is a crime against humanity


I couldn't agree more. although, I bought some "turkey bacon" from a farmers market once, and it was basically turkey tureen with bacon spices/smoke in it. it actually tasted not too bad...... I mean, the whole thing was real meat. not that scary mechanically separated stuff.....

I woke up and couldn't get back to sleep. stupid neighbour's dog was barking, and one of the feral roosters have been crowing since an hour ago. sooooooo apparently I'm up!


----------



## nchen7

now a cat is wailing outside.....what's going on with all the animals tonight?!?!?!


----------



## emilieanne

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> The boer buck bred your doe?


Noooo, my nigerian buck, Oreo! Lol  
He's on my website.


----------



## nchen7

and...now i'm at work. morning all!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Morning all


----------



## nchen7

morning!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Off to shower before work  I hate going in before 12!


----------



## nchen7

happy working today. I get to eat lunch soon, which is exciting for me!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hopefully it will be busy.. Saturday is was soo dead! The night dragged on!


----------



## nchen7

I hope so for you too.... I'm eating then need to go get some envelopes and start looking for stuff for my SS......


----------



## Scottyhorse

Morning everyone. Getting on school. Aaaaand my hip is starting to hurt again > : (


----------



## nchen7

oh nooo!!!!  are you going to the doctor soon, Sydney?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well I just weighed the puppies again, the last time I weighed them they were 1.5lb. I just weighed them again today 2lbs 4oz! 
Growing like weeds


----------



## nchen7

that just means you'll have to post more pictures, Lacie! ooh, I bet they smell so sweet!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Their eyes are opening and they are starting to bark and growl too, a couple of them are almost walking too. They are getting big! Buff puppies :lol: 
I can't wait to take pictures of them under the Christmas tree when I get one


----------



## nchen7

oh...that would be SOOO cute! you should stick some goats under the Christmas tree too..... just saying........ :angel2:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I think my baby goats may be too big to be under the tree by Christmas! :lol:
Unless Alice kids on Christmas...onder:


----------



## nchen7

never know unless you try, right?!?!?!?! lol


----------



## fishin816

Dec 2nd! 23 days til CHRISTmas!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^ exciting!!  Home from work  Got a few more "your moving to Alaska?!? :shock: " :roll: it's kinda funny though lol!


----------



## Emzi00

If you some how end up in AK, send me a postcard


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!! Will do  but if I do ever get up there, it wouldn't be more then a visit! Lol!


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh: Some of my cousins are from Alaska  They're adopted, and they're Yup'ik


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's cool!


----------



## Emzi00

We had a debate in my history class today, was pretty fun.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sounds interesting.. 'Bout what??


----------



## Emzi00

We did two. One was about banning junk food in school, and the other was about starting school later and getting out later. Our side of the class was for them, the other side was opposing. We won the one about junk food and lost the other.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Cool!  sounds fun


----------



## caprine crazy

I wish school would start later and go later. Do you know how much easier it would be to get up in the mornings? lol I wish we could do stuff like that in our history class. I feel like the only thing I get accomplished in that class is notes. We take so. many. notes! It gets quite annoying. We have 2 weeks until finals though, so he's trying to jam another chapter in.


----------



## goathiker

Hey, anyone want some goats? I don't like them today. While you're at it take some chickens, turkeys and guineas. Maybe I'll move to an apartment...:lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Hehe, I'll take Dex.   Got any turkeys named Christmas? I'd take one of those too... and some guineas


----------



## nchen7

i'll take some goats!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I am so not a morning person so I'm with Kayla! Lol!

Oh I'll take a goatie or two off your hands Jill


----------



## Texaslass

I almost want to get rid of a few myself right now... :sigh: d:


----------



## Emzi00

Sarah, oh Sarah, come out, come out where ever you are


----------



## Emzi00

Speak of the devil! There you are! Why?!


----------



## Texaslass

:laugh: Why what? lol


----------



## Emzi00

Why do you want to get rid of a few?:lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I want to add a few  :laugh:


----------



## Emzi00

Me too Skyla :laugh:


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Why do you want to get rid of a few?:lol:


Cause they're a handful! :hair: Apparently you didn't read all that stuff in the PM I sent you the other day... :roll:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Evening everyone :wave:


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> Cause they're a handful! :hair: Apparently you didn't read all that stuff in the PM I sent you the other day... :roll:


I did too! :roll: Once you get it figured out and fixed up they'll be just fine.


----------



## Texaslass

No, part of me wants 1000 goats, hands down, or at least one of each breed- but part of me just wants like 3 so I can just sit down and enjoy them once in a while instead of having to constantly be checking eyelids and trimming hooves and deworming and all the other billions of things that take up all my time! :lol:
Not that I don't enjoy them, I just want fun time with them too.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hehe!  but.. I must add on to the barn first lol!

Hiya Sydney


----------



## caprine crazy

They do get fiesty. At least Miracle does anyway. I'm convinced she doesn't like me unless I have food in my hand.


----------



## goathiker

Emma, I have a great turkey for Christmas...She's 6 months old, chest high on me and has taken to standing on the chickens' heads until they drown in the mud. :sigh:

Nchen, you can have Cedar. I can't keep him in a 7 foot fence. Now he's lame in both hind legs from going over the top and pulling them. 

My fence charger died, Bean split his head open on his own scurs and he can't get his surgery until Febuary. 

I am covered in mud and really not in a good mood :hugs:


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> I did too! :roll: Once you get it figured out and fixed up they'll be just fine.


Once Jill gets it figured out, you mean. :roll: d:
Yeah, I know, but I'm impatient! And just a tad worried about Ella now, I hope she kids okay. :?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I have one like that too Kayla :lol:

Awe :hug: sorry your having a rough day Jill :hug:


----------



## Emzi00

:hug: :hug:


----------



## nchen7

how is Cedar still going over fences with lame legs???

uh-oh. it sounds like you need to sit in a nice warm bath, and maybe a glass of wine (if you're into that....)


----------



## Texaslass

Sorry Jill, that stinks, :hug: but I can't help but laugh.. I didn't know turkeys did that! :ROFL: Guess they have some brains after all.


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> Once Jill gets it figured out, you mean. :roll: d:
> Yeah, I know, but I'm impatient! And just a tad worried about Ella now, I hope she kids okay. :?


:laugh: Hehe, yeah, when Jill gets it figured out :lol:
I hope she does too. You'll have to get me some pictures once she has them. She's bred to Breck, right?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I have some baby belly pics!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:veryangry: :wallbang: :angry: :hair:


----------



## Emzi00

Hey Jill, want to go check out my thread in Health and wellness for me? Pwetty pweaz? *puppy dog eyes*


----------



## goathiker

Well, he went over the fence once and pulled one, so I built it up a little higher with panel pieces I had. Then he went over the second time and got the other hind leg worse. I found him laying outside the fence. 

I have a small charger for a dog yard. I hope I can fix his pen at least with it.


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :veryangry: :wallbang: :angry: :hair:


:hug: What's wrong? :hug: You okay?


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> :laugh: Hehe, yeah, when Jill gets it figured out :lol:
> I hope she does too. You'll have to get me some pictures once she has them. She's bred to Breck, right?


Yep! I'm really really hoping she'll have a white doeling, a gold doeling, and a Breck-colored doeling. :lol:


----------



## nchen7

what a stinker! sorry you're having a bad day.....


----------



## goathiker

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :veryangry: :wallbang: :angry: :hair:


And another one, what's up, Lacie?


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> Yep! I'm really really hoping she'll have a white doeling, a gold doeling, and a Breck-colored doeling. :lol:


You mean chamoisee?! :ROFL:


----------



## ksalvagno

Sorry you are having such a bad day, Jill.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Sorry you've had a bad day Jill  :hug:

Lacie, what's wrong? :hug:

I need to figure out what to get my secret santa buddy. Thought I had something figured out, but it's not very special... :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Awe Lacie.. You having a bad day too 

Sydney I'm not doing the SS you should PM me your buddy and I would be happy to help you stalk and find something


----------



## goathiker

Oh, Sydney, I need your address. I do have something for you. Very old and been used a lot, still in good shape though. I think it will be fun for you :wave:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> :hug: What's wrong? :hug: You okay?


Everything at the moment... I'm on the verge of freaking out, keeping my cool, but it's hard. I'll just stuff my face with the brownies I made 

How's everyone else?


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> You mean chamoisee?! :ROFL:


Yes, I mean chamoisee. :roll: I just like calling it Breck-colored. d: I love bucksin too, that'd be okay.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'll be back in a few minutes, the sugar will calm me.


----------



## Texaslass

GTG too, talk later. :wave:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Everything at the moment... I'm on the verge of freaking out, keeping my cool, but it's hard. I'll just stuff my face with the brownies I made
> 
> How's everyone else?


:hug: Brownies usually help.

Eh, good. I guess. I was having a pretty crappy day, then on the bus my friend gave me nerds :yum: That fixed everything.


----------



## nchen7

ok....headed to bed. nite nite everyone!


----------



## goathiker

G'Night nchen


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Night/bye to all those leaving :wave: :hug:

I had a fairly good day. Was kinda in a slump for a while.. Then was better 

I might do LA next year so that is like super exciting!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Wow, was today just not a good day for anyone? Jeez.

I'm having brownies and ice cream, it's fixing my day already


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Oh, Sydney, I need your address. I do have something for you. Very old and been used a lot, still in good shape though. I think it will be fun for you :wave:


Hmm, ok. I will need your address also to send something in return


----------



## Emzi00

Are we all sending gifts now?! :slapfloor: Lacie, if your kids don't get you a cheese wheel, remind me next year and I'll see what I can do :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Hmm, okay. I'll PM it to you.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Hi/bye guys! Sorry I haven't been on much, I've had basketball and homework, meanwhile, my great grandma died so... Yeah! Anyway, I'll be in more Wednesday after school and probably a bit tomorrow  Night!


----------



## Emzi00

Night Sarah :hug:


----------



## Scottyhorse

littlegoatgirl said:


> Hi/bye guys! Sorry I haven't been on much, I've had basketball and homework, meanwhile, my great grandma died so... Yeah! Anyway, I'll be in more Wednesday after school and probably a bit tomorrow  Night!


Sorry Sarah :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Hi/bye guys! Sorry I haven't been on much, I've had basketball and homework, meanwhile, my great grandma died so... Yeah! Anyway, I'll be in more Wednesday after school and probably a bit tomorrow  Night!


So sorry  :hug: my great grandma died yesterday too :hug:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Wow, was today just not a good day for anyone? Jeez.
> 
> I'm having brownies and ice cream, it's fixing my day already


My day hasn't been _too_ bad today, because neither my hips or knees haven't hurt for very long today :wahoo:

I'm not going to be able to see a Dr till January 7th though :sigh:


----------



## goathiker

Oh, so sorry Sarah...G'Night


----------



## ksalvagno

Good night to all who are leaving.

Sorry about your great grandma, Sarah.

There ain't nothing that chocolate can't fix!

Don't throw anything but I had a good day. Got all my errands done and got everything on my list except a cobalt block. The weather was good for errands and even the traffic wasn't bad. Gas price was even very low when I filled up my tank.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sounds like a good day Karen 

I can't seem to find cobalt blocks around :/ and I refuse to pay the 27 or something for shipping an $8 block!


----------



## ksalvagno

I tried Rural King today and they don't have it. I may call TSC and see if they have it. I will also call the feed store I buy my minerals from and see if they have it or can order it. With only 3 goats, one block should last me a really long time.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hopefully you can find it  

I have a few more feed stores within a half hour of me I could try.. Probably will if I'm in the area..


----------



## goathiker

Glad you had a good day Karen. I'm just about done now, so, it'll get better quick. Got tiny little chuck roast ends going for dinner, just gotta go catch two more chickens and haul some water.


----------



## goathiker

It's funny, back in the day...We always had a Selenium block, a Cobalt block, and a Vitamin block out for the goats. They always did really well. There wasn't any such thing as loose minerals then.


----------



## ksalvagno

At least you can relax soon. Always good to have all the critters locked up for the night.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Scottyhorse said:


> My day hasn't been _too_ bad today, because neither my hips or knees haven't hurt for very long today :wahoo:
> 
> I'm not going to be able to see a Dr till January 7th though :sigh:


You can bring the good (or bad, but let's hope not) news the next day on my birthday! :grin: :wink: Glad it's getting better and I hope it continues to improve too! :clap: :dance:

I posted a (very lame and opinion based) critique on the "Lost and Found" thread Sydney. :wink:

I'm sorry for everybody's bad days... :hug:

I can't think of anything to put on my Christmas list! Uggg... :roll: :think:

Sorry... I have a lot to say apparently! :lol: :wink:


----------



## ksalvagno

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> I can't think of anything to put on my Christmas list! Uggg... :roll: :think:


What about some hunting gear?


----------



## Emzi00

Patrick, put a goat on your Christmas list :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

My mom was all upset cause I asked for goat stuff I need or would like to have  lol! She's like what about other stuff you want?!? LOL!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's a good idea Karen! 
Lol Emma! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> My mom was all upset cause I asked for goat stuff I need or would like to have  lol! She's like what about other stuff you want?!? LOL!


Same here!! :ROFL: I told her that's all I want, my goats are me. :lol:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

ksalvagno said:


> What about some hunting gear?


I do have ammunition on there. Otherwise I have all that I would want. :wink:



J.O.Y. Farm said:


> My mom was all upset cause I asked for goat stuff I need or would like to have  lol! She's like what about other stuff you want?!? LOL!


Ya... I know... :lol: I have: Chore boots, Goat pack, and several goat resource books! :-D :shades: The problem is that I can't find anything non-goaty! :lol: :ROFL:

She also didn't like me not making a list at all! (I would, but she didn't like it.. LOL) It would be simpler that way too.


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Same here!! :ROFL: I told that's all I want, my goats are me. :lol:


Me three. I told my dad I wanted a disbudding iron and a few other things, (for chirstmas and my bday, which is in jan.) and he was all Aw! What if I want to get you something else? :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> Me three. I told my dad I wanted a disbudding iron and a few other things, (for chirstmas and my bday, which is in jan.) and he was all Aw! What if I want to get you something else? :lol:


Which disbudding iron? I have the Rinehart X30


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Emzi00 said:


> Which disbudding iron? I have the Rinehart X30


That's the one I have too! :grin: :rainbow:


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Which disbudding iron? I have the Rinehart X30


IDK, that one or the x50,it has a lot of good reviews and such. How come you already have one?! d:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! I have milk pails (a big one I can pour everyone's milk into, and one for my munchies..) some more show chains, oh I should put blade wash for my clippers on there! And shaving cream so I don't have to steal my sisters when I razor udders!  lol!
I put a purity ring, soap molds, cool socks and earrings on there too.. And iTunes too, but I normally get that from other family anyway so I don't need that on there...
A short list  I could think of a few more goat things I want  but I hate asking for stuff.. Esp after I start looking at it all adding up!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Which disbudding iron? I have the Rinehart X30


Same one I have too  I really like it


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> IDK, that one or the x50,it has a lot of good reviews and such. How come you already have one?! d:


Well, you'd have to get a smaller tip for the x50, the x30 is the right size, and I hear more efficient.
Sooooo... this story.... the place I got my goats from were just starting out, and did a crappy job disbudding, so I thought I would order it and try to Oliver's scurs. Didn't work. So we took them to the vet(Dr. Pol) to see if they could fix them. Both still have scurs, it sucks. Not huge or anything, but when I clip Billie next year to show, she'll have they ugly scurs  If they get big enough I'll band them.


----------



## Texaslass

Well, good night everyone, I'm off! :hug:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> You can bring the good (or bad, but let's hope not) news the next day on my birthday! :grin: :wink: Glad it's getting better and I hope it continues to improve too! :clap: :dance:
> 
> I posted a (very lame and opinion based) critique on the "Lost and Found" thread Sydney. :wink:
> 
> I'm sorry for everybody's bad days... :hug:
> 
> I can't think of anything to put on my Christmas list! Uggg... :roll: :think:
> 
> Sorry... I have a lot to say apparently! :lol: :wink:


Happy late birthday!!!  I would add more emoti cons if I was on my laptop    
And thanks for the 'I hope it improves!' :lol:

I'll go check the thread out, thanks!!! 

I didn't know what to get for Christmas either... So I got lost and found (Ellie  ) I also asked for a rimless fish tank, a clip on LED light for the tank, and a general gift card to spend anywhere I want! (Which I'm going to need!


----------



## Texaslass

Ah, okay.  I just haven't decided cause all the reviews on the x50 say it's way better than the x30.. IDK, I'll study it some more 'fore I buy anything.  
Ok, I really have to go now! :wave:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> LOL! I have milk pails (a big one I can pour everyone's milk into, and one for my munchies..) some more show chains, oh I should put blade wash for my clippers on there! And shaving cream so I don't have to steal my sisters when I razor udders!  lol!
> I put a purity ring, soap molds, cool socks and earrings on there too.. And iTunes too, but I normally get that from other family anyway so I don't need that on there...
> A short list  I could think of a few more goat things I want  but I hate asking for stuff.. Esp after I start looking at it all adding up!


Haha Cool! :thumbup:

I have the goat pack on my list because I wanted to start packing my buck during the non-rut season! :mrgreen: :-D That way I can say that he has a purpose other than during fall! :smile:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> So sorry  :hug: my great grandma died yesterday too :hug:


Oh I'm sorry! Mine died Sunday


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emma, if they are small you can just snip the scurs right off with hoof trimmers. That's how someone did my does scur.. I would make sure they are clean first.. Or you can use a wire saw.. I know a video of how to used one on scurs I can post for you 

Night Sarah  :hug:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> My mom was all upset cause I asked for goat stuff I need or would like to have  lol! She's like what about other stuff you want?!? LOL!


Same here!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> Well, you'd have to get a smaller tip for the x50, the x30 is the right size, and I hear more efficient.
> Sooooo... this story.... the place I got my goats from were just starting out, and did a crappy job disbudding, so I thought I would order it and try to Oliver's scurs. Didn't work. So we took them to the vet(Dr. Pol) to see if they could fix them. Both still have scurs, it sucks. Not huge or anything, but when I clip Billie next year to show, she'll have they ugly scurs  If they get big enough I'll band them.


Did you get to meet Dr. Pol? I want to be a vet (either a large animal or zoo vet) and I really look up to him! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Oh I'm sorry! Mine died Sunday


:hug: last Sunday or yesterday Sunday? :hug: in so sorry


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Scottyhorse said:


> Happy late birthday!!!


Thanks, but it's in January. :-D IDK why it would be a "late birthday", but I'll take it... Thanks. :-D


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Haha Cool! :thumbup: I have the goat pack on my list because I wanted to start packing my buck during the non-rut season! :mrgreen: :-D That way I can say that he has a purpose other than during fall! :smile:


That would be cool 

Oh! I forgot! I want a #50 blade for my clippers  maybe I'll add that too


----------



## ksalvagno

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Thanks, but it's in January. :-D IDK why it would be a "late birthday", but I'll take it... Thanks. :-D


She meant the one from January of this year. :ROFL:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> :hug: last Sunday or yesterday Sunday? :hug: in so sorry


Yesterday :roll: keep thinking it's Tuesday! That's pretty odd... Are you related to me!?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> That would be cool
> 
> Oh! I forgot! I want a #50 blade for my clippers  maybe I'll add that too


I keep thinking of stuff I have to add to my list :roll: unfortunately it's sent out already... Hoping for some cash??


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

ksalvagno said:


> She meant the one from January of this year. :ROFL:


Oh wow (11 months late :grin!!! Ok... :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Yesterday :roll: keep thinking it's Tuesday! That's pretty odd... Are you related to me!?


Lol!
Not unless your great grandmother lived in NH


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> I keep thinking of stuff I have to add to my list :roll: unfortunately it's sent out already... Hoping for some cash??


My mom is still trying to get me to add to mine lol!

Cash would be nice  but I get that from other family members too


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Thanks, but it's in January. :-D IDK why it would be a "late birthday", but I'll take it... Thanks. :-D


 :lol: Sorry! Meant early! Hehe


----------



## goathiker

Ha ha, Patrick and my older sister have the same birthday. Capricorns *shudder* Just kidding


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

goathiker said:


> Ha ha, Patrick and my older sister have the same birthday. Capricorns *shudder* Just kidding


Haha that's cool! I didn't know what a "capricorn" was until I googled it!! Haha :shrug:  :doh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm a Capricorn too


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha!! :ROFL:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Skyla those pictures are going to work perfectly! Thanks! :wahoo:They're gunna be soooo cute!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No problem  glad they helped  I can't wait I see it when it's done!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Me neither  Might have to make a few for myself  :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!  I bet they will turn out awesome!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well I think I'm off to bed now.. 
Will talk to y'all tomorrow  night


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

I'm off to bed too... Goodnight! :wave:


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Skyla and Patrick.

I think I'm off to the tub to remove the mud for the night


----------



## ksalvagno

Good night Pat and Skyla.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Texaslass said:


> Me three. I told my dad I wanted a disbudding iron and a few other things, (for chirstmas and my bday, which is in jan.) and he was all Aw! What if I want to get you something else? :lol:


*slow clap* Well, well, well...look who finally came to the dark side... I figured we'd all convince you in just a matter of time 

On another note... I have the x50 and the x30 :shades:


----------



## Scottyhorse

At least Lacie is still on :lol:


----------



## emilieanne

Morning guys!!! 
Hope everyone has. Better day today! 
I'll be going to the doctor most likely..... **types while sneezing and coughing**


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> Did you get to meet Dr. Pol? I want to be a vet (either a large animal or zoo vet) and I really look up to him! :lol:


I didn't, but I got to meet the one lady and the camera crew


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Emma, if they are small you can just snip the scurs right off with hoof trimmers. That's how someone did my does scur.. I would make sure they are clean first.. Or you can use a wire saw.. I know a video of how to used one on scurs I can post for you
> 
> Night Sarah  :hug:


I'd like to see that video  Maybe I'll do that.


----------



## nchen7

Morning!

Hope today is a better day for everyone!

Emilie, hope you feel better! take lots of Vit C and garlic!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Morning! 

Here is the video Emma


----------



## Scottyhorse

I have two chickens sitting on the couch with me. One got herself hypothermic, the other has a broken leg.


----------



## nchen7

oh no! I hope your chickens will be okay Sydney.


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> *slow clap* Well, well, well...look who finally came to the dark side... I figured we'd all convince you in just a matter of time
> 
> On another note... I have the x50 and the x30 :shades:


Whaat?! Oh Lacie! :doh: :lol:  I never said I was against disbudding!! Just de-HORNING! There's a big difference IMO. I still abhor dehorning surgically, it just seems cruel to me. 
But we've always gotten our kids disbudded, I never had a problem with it. :shrug: It's not so bad for them as long as you give pain killer, I don't think. 
I wasn't sure about banding for a while, but now that I know more, it seems about equivalent with disbudding, so I'm okay with that too. 

Haha, I'm still laughing that you thought that. :lol: :roll:


----------



## Texaslass

And I do still like horns, and I wish they didn't have to be disbudded. But I have sadly concluded that horns are not meant to be on domesticated animals. :/


----------



## Texaslass

goathiker said:


> Ha ha, Patrick and my older sister have the same birthday. Capricorns *shudder* Just kidding


Hey, I'm a Capricorn too!


----------



## Emzi00

I'm a Pisces


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> I'm a Pisces


Whoa never heard of that one, what month is it? :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Not sure when it starts, but the cut off day is March 20th. I'm in March


----------



## Texaslass

I'll have to remember that.. onder:


----------



## Emzi00

That my birthday is in March?! :slapfloor:


----------



## goathiker

I'm a Scorpio 
My second daughter's a Capricorn as well...She was born on Christmas, poor kid.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'm a march 5th!  I'm sitting on the couch with a cat, puppy, and chicken! :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> That my birthday is in March?! :slapfloor:


Yeah. :shrug: :roll:

That would be kinda annoying, Jill. d: Does she mind?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh that's terrible Jill! To wait ALL YEAR LONG for her birthday and Christmas on the same day! No thank you :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

So Lacie, back when we were talkin' about what we look like, etc., I may have missed it, but I don't think you ever told us what you look like? 
Or at least what color your hair is. Everyone else though brown or blonde, but I always think of you with back hair or at least really dark brown. :scratch:
Pretty please? *bats eyes*


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> Yeah. :shrug: :roll:
> 
> That would be kinda annoying, Jill. d: Does she mind?


I've known yours was in January for quite a while.


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie's _was_ black and orange :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> I've known yours was in January for quite a while.


Uhh, yeah I know! :roll: :doh: :lol:

And I meant her real hair color.


----------



## NubianFan

So I am headed out the door to take Dru to meet her fella!!!


----------



## goathiker

Awesome good luck.


----------



## Texaslass

Hey Jill, do you think this would be something good to have on hand? http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/goats-prefertrade;-calcium-drenchtrade;-8-fl-oz


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, that would be good to have. It can help with milk fever if it's caught early enough.


----------



## Texaslass

Cool, I'll add that to my mental Christmas (but really just need) list (that I really need to write down. )


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Lol!
> Not unless your great grandmother lived in NH


Haha nope, Ohio


----------



## goathiker

Look what I found...$32.51 and free shipping. http://www.amazon.com/North-America...=1386111559&sr=8-6&keywords=cobalt+supplement


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Oh that's terrible Jill! To wait ALL YEAR LONG for her birthday and Christmas on the same day! No thank you :lol:


My friends bday is Christmas... I would hate it! :lol:


----------



## nchen7

I'm a Leo! *roar*


----------



## NubianFan

LOL we brought him out to meet her and right now she doesnt like him, but he sure was keen on her. She put him away and is gonna tease her with him each day til she decides she likes him.


----------



## goathiker

nchen7 said:


> I'm a Leo! *roar*


 So is my youngest son...The Marine


----------



## goathiker

Hmm... http://www.amazon.com/UltraCruz-Sheep-Goat-Cobalt-Bolus/dp/B00FA5R0DU/ref=pd_sim_sbs_petsupplies_1


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> Hey Jill, do you think this would be something good to have on hand? http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/goats-prefertrade%3B-calcium-drenchtrade%3B-8-fl-oz


I keep that on hand  anytime my does go off grain or act a little sluggish when bred.. They get that.. Normally perks them right up


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> Look what I found...$32.51 and free shipping. http://www.amazon.com/North-American-Salt-87014-Cobalt/dp/B0029SY96C/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1386111559&sr=8-6&keywords=cobalt+supplement


It's still about the same price as the one I found if you add the shipping of that one lol! Crazy I tell you!


----------



## Scottyhorse

I found a Nigerian Breeder who I think is close to me  They are in the very North Eastern corner of OR  They have a few fairly nice goats


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Who is it??


----------



## Scottyhorse

pippinhillfarm.net I like a few of their does, the rest.. eh.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Urg! It won't let me look at the site on my iPod


----------



## Emzi00

I just learned how to pronounce the word "sepulchre" It sounds funny :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol! :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

My dad just called my brother a freak :slapfloor:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Rofl!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Buenas noches! :wave:

Can't talk much though... :roll: ;-)


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hey Patrick  :wave: 

It finally snowed last night! We have about 5 inches!


----------



## Texaslass

Lol Emma! :lol:

Jill, that's neat that you found that cobalt block, but on ny screen it says $32.20 shipping!


----------



## goathiker

That's weird. On mine it says $32.00 with free shipping and then there about 6 other sellers. 
Anyway you need to find one for your girls. I think that I will call Santa Cruz and get the low down on those cobalt boluses as well.


----------



## NubianFan

Poor Daffodil was so distressed to see her friend leave. This is going to be hard on her.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Look how adorable!!


----------



## Texaslass

goathiker said:


> That's weird. On mine it says $32.00 with free shipping and then there about 6 other sellers.
> Anyway you need to find one for your girls. I think that I will call Santa Cruz and get the low down on those cobalt boluses as well.


Mine said $8.99 plus the $32.20 shipping. :/
Yeah I was checking our TAX, but they don't have it... I'm going to look around and see what else we have around here.
Oh, I did see that the feed store in town (which is like 2 miles from our house, little town) has some good stuff, they even have b complex, needles syringes, nutra drench, ivomec for cattle, bunch of stuff. I 're too many times before, we use to go to a different feed store.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^ I found one like that.. And one that had a bit cheaper shipping.. And the one Jill posted said free shipping for me.. :shrug:


----------



## NubianFan

yawn I am so tired....


----------



## goathiker

Brr...So cold 

On a good note Cedar seems to be fine today after his fence jumping disaster.


----------



## emilieanne

Please guys.. Go look at my thread need opinion.


----------



## NubianFan

I am glad Cedar is okay Jill and I know you were very annoyed yesterday but I have to tell you that your statement about your turkey made me laugh so hard it made my otherwise horrible, stressful, crappy day!


----------



## TDG-Farms

You can often times go to your locale feed store and request that they order you some when they get their next shipment. Free shipping that way


----------



## Emzi00

Well howdy there Dave :wave:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nice to see 'new' faces in here  lol!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

emilieanne said:


> Please guys.. Go look at my thread need opinion.


Emilie, I am so incredibly sorry. This should never happen to anyone. So who do you have left, it was a little unclear in the thread. I'm so sorry Emilie, this should never happen to anybody. You're in my prayers and I hope whoever did this gets sued and put behind bars!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

emilieanne said:


> Please guys.. Go look at my thread need opinion.


I did just now... :wink: My post says it all!!!! :angry: :evil: :evil: :wallbang: :veryangry: :veryangry: :GAAH: I'm incredibly angry at this person! :wallbang: :veryangry:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm so sorry that happened to you Emilie! How horrible!  :hug: I'm so so sorry!  :tears:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> I did just now... :wink: My post says it all!!!! :angry: :evil: :evil: :wallbang: :veryangry: :veryangry: :GAAH: I'm incredibly angry at this person! :wallbang: :veryangry:


Ditto. I'm so angry and sad at the same time. What twisted world do we live in that someone would do that?


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

littlegoatgirl said:


> Ditto. I'm so angry and sad at the same time. What twisted world do we live in that someone would do that?


Agreed! I would be having *stern* words with said lady!:arrow: :-x  :wallbang: :wallbang: :veryangry: :veryangry:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I wouldn't say a word. There wouldn't be time before I punched her in the face! :lol: jk! But ican imagine if it happened to me, my dad would be having some words with this lady and with the city people and I can assure you they would NOT be in a cheery tone! :lol:

It's so ridiculous. People are so selfish and heartless now adays. It's disgusting, that's what it is!


----------



## emilieanne

Thanks guys. 
Those huskies are meeting the pin point of some .22 shells when I see them and the owner is gunna be lookin at how well I clean barrels (kidding of course) til I get my 2,000$ worth from the goats I lost. 

Yes, just the doe alone was worth 500$ not to mention her twin does..... 

I have sophya, phoebe, and Sabrina left. Sabrina wasn't here but she's still here. That's like...... No one


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I'm so sorry Emilie! I can't imagine the heartbreak you must be feeling right now, and even the other goats!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm so sorry Emille  :hug:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

littlegoatgirl said:


> I wouldn't say a word. There wouldn't be time before I punched her in the face! :lol: jk! But ican imagine if it happened to me, my dad would be having some words with this lady and with the city people and I can assure you they would NOT be in a cheery tone! :lol:
> 
> It's so ridiculous. People are so selfish and heartless now adays. It's disgusting, that's what it is!


You're too nice... I would not have the "jk" or "lol" faces if I posted! :wink:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

emilieanne said:


> Thanks guys.
> Those huskies are meeting the pin point of some .22 shells when I see them and the owner is gunna be lookin at how well I clean barrels (kidding of course) til I get my 2,000$ worth from the goats I lost.
> 
> Yes, just the doe alone was worth 500$ not to mention her twin does.....
> 
> I have sophya, phoebe, and Sabrina left. Sabrina wasn't here but she's still here. That's like...... No one


:hug:


----------



## emilieanne

The thought of how my girls are doing just kills me. :/ they loved cricket to no end. Always by her side. <3 

Not to mention I HAD to let my dad take them so that nothing else happens. So I can't go out and sit with them and tell them it's ok.


----------



## emilieanne

Not to mention cricket being in so much stress or just being so smart trying to deliver those babies right then.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

emilieanne said:


> The thought of how my girls are doing just kills me. :/ they loved cricket to no end. Always by her side. <3
> 
> Not to mention I HAD to let my dad take them so that nothing else happens. So I can't go out and sit with them and tell them it's ok.


I'm sorry... This whole deal sux!  :angry:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emilie I am crying right along with you :tear: :hug. Sometimes life just sucks


----------



## emilieanne

Scottyhorse said:


> Emilie I am crying right along with you :tear: :hug. Sometimes life just sucks


Thank you. 
I was crying all lat night. I'm scared to look in the mirror.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> You're too nice... I would not have the "jk" or "lol" faces if I posted! :wink:


Yeah well I have to be nice.... The true thoughts going through my head would get me kicked off this forum!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

We're all with you Emilie! I hope you find the culprit!


----------



## nchen7

Emilie, drink some water and get some warm tea bags on those eyes. helps take the puffiness out. :hug:


----------



## emilieanne

Thank you guys 
People are saying I just look really tired so I'm good. Hopefully


----------



## littlegoatgirl

You can always tell them what happened if you know them well. Spread the word, it's the fastest thing on the planet. Someone in Canada could hear about it in minutes


----------



## emilieanne

Lol most of my family lives in Canada. They already know so they do  
I've told everyone I see. 
Yesterday at middle school FFA, I told them also.


----------



## nchen7

i'm sure you look great Emilie! even if this crazy person can't be found, know that karma works in mysterious ways, and she will get hers one day....


----------



## emilieanne

Thanks Nchen!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Hey emilie....did you ever find that buck that got stolen?


----------



## emilieanne

NyGoatMom said:


> Hey emilie....did you ever find that buck that got stolen?


No ma'am.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Bummer....and now this? So, let me get this straight...you lost 2 goats to this attack? Oreo and Cricket?


----------



## emilieanne

NyGoatMom said:


> Bummer....and now this? So, let me get this straight...you lost 2 goats to this attack? Oreo and Cricket?


Mmmmhm.

We have news crews and new journals coming in an hour or so to interview me.


----------



## nchen7

oh wow!!! hope you find something out!


----------



## emilieanne

Thank you! 

Oh and the city manager talked to my mom. He wants the bodies dug up so there can be a thorough investigation I guess.


----------



## nchen7

WOW!!! so sorry you have to go through this. I hope some sort of resolution is found, and that coward of a person be brought to justice. :hug:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hope you get some answers, Emilie. How terrible


----------



## littlegoatgirl

So sorry Emilie. I agree with Sydney, I hope you get some justice. That's great about the news crews, spread the word. It needs to be heard. Hope the meeting tonight and interviews go well!


----------



## Chocodog

*new here*

Hi I am new here. I am also starting my alpine goat herd and I am also in Michigan.  I can't wait to have some little milkers in March....


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Cool!  I'm in MI, and raising Nubians!  My bday is in march, and I get cute little kids in April! Nice to meet you? What is your name?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hello from Washington state!  :wave:


----------



## emilieanne

Hello from Florida!!!! 


Thanks guys.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hi from NH  :wave:


----------



## goathiker

Hi from OR...Very cold Oregon :snowman:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Hi from MN. (Probably colder than OR!) :wink: :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Probably but, it's not supposed to be cold on the Oregon coast.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Lucky... :roll: :lol: ... MN is born, bred, and corn fed for cold! No joke!!! :GAAH: :veryangry:  :slapfloor:


----------



## Scottyhorse

The high of the day has been 16 degrees! I'm going to go take a shower and do some stuff outside  TTYL! :wave:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Scottyhorse said:


> The high of the day has been 16 degrees! I'm going to go take a shower and do some stuff outside  TTYL! :wave:


Ok you win (for now)... It's 21ish degrees F here right now (it actually feels warm), but our high in a few days will be -3 F (not including wind)! Wind is supposed to be awful!!! Ugh!!! MN...


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Scottyhorse said:


> The high of the day has been 16 degrees! I'm going to go take a shower and do some stuff outside  TTYL! :wave:


See you later Sydney! :wave:


----------



## NubianFan

I just ate a blood orange.... Mwa ha ha ha


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

www.google.com/search?q=alaska+temperature&oq=alaska+temperature&aqs=chrome..69i57.6258j0j7&sourceid=chrome&espv=210&es_sm=122&ie=UTF-8

Haha... It's colder than Alaska right now!! :ROFL:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

NubianFan said:


> I just ate a blood orange.... Mwa ha ha ha


Mmmmm.... You're making me hungry! :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Oh and it was 72 here today, BUT it is supposed to change tomorrow and come a HUMUNGOUS winter storm which is going to be freezing rain and is going to last for three straight days, we will most likely have downed power lines and no power.


----------



## Emzi00

Chocodog said:


> Hi I am new here. I am also starting my alpine goat herd and I am also in Michigan.  I can't wait to have some little milkers in March....


Hey! :wave: I'm in Michigan too, and I also have Alpines!  I should have kids in april


----------



## NubianFan

Dru's former owner was so happy to see Dru and thought she looked so beautiful. That made me happy. It is her that has her right now, I am breeding her to one of her bucks that is unrelated to Dru.


----------



## NubianFan

Who are we all saying hi to, I musta missed something.


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> Oh and it was 72 here today, BUT it is supposed to change tomorrow and come a HUMUNGOUS winter storm which is going to be freezing rain and is going to last for three straight days, we will most likely have downed power lines and no power.


So when am I moving in? :slapfloor: It's freezing here, black ice, freezing rain.. snow *shudder*


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Emzi00 said:


> So when am I moving in? :slapfloor: It's freezing here, black ice, freezing rain.. snow *shudder*


Yeah really.... I want to move too! :leap: :smile: :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

You have to get permission from the parental units and help me clean out the spare bedroom... LOL right now it has a treadmill, Christmas ornaments, and a turkey roaster in it among other things.


----------



## NubianFan

Hmmmm:think: I am seeing a new business venture, renting out a goat themed bed and breakfast to the folks up north during the winter. :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

Hehe, that would be a profitable business venture :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Back inside. Brrrrrrrr!!!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> www.google.com/search?q=alaska+temperature&oq=alaska+temperature&aqs=chrome..69i57.6258j0j7&sourceid=chrome&espv=210&es_sm=122&ie=UTF-8 Haha... It's colder than Alaska right now!! :ROFL:


ROFL!! Very nice lol!


----------



## NubianFan

I don't know if it my computer, my internet server or this site but the last few days it keeps locking up on me making it really hard to read and post so that is one reason I haven't been on much. It is really frustrating.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I know my PC can be word on here.. I just use the app most of the time..


----------



## Emzi00

In drama class today we had to read poems to the class, the teacher had us introduce ourselves and the poems, then she made the whole class put their heads down while we were reading. That was cool, but didn't help me any :lol: And I picked the longest poem out of everyone in the class, real smart of me. I should've just done a haiku


----------



## NubianFan

I have to do a presentation Monday in front of a class full of people I don't know very well and don't really like most of the ones I do know at all. (this class has us lumped in with other majors so it isn't the usual people from all my other classes)


----------



## littlegoatgirl

NubianFan said:


> Hmmmm:think: I am seeing a new business venture, renting out a goat themed bed and breakfast to the folks up north during the winter. :ROFL:


I'll be there! :lol: :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

That doesn't sound like much fun...


----------



## NubianFan

I doubt it will be, but it will be the last one I have to do in grad school!!! Plus... It is kinda fun putting the powerpoint together. I like playing with graphics


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yummy! :yum:


----------



## NubianFan

oooohhhhh that IS yummy!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I never buy it cause it's so darn expensive! But, I caved today lol! That's what I bought for my lunch at work lol! Ended up not feeling well so only at a tiny bit.. So snacking on it now lol! :laugh:


----------



## Emzi00

Remember when Lacie threw a potato at my face? :laugh:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Yummy! :yum:


Jealous! I love that stuff!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

I've been bobbing in and out of here for some time now, but I think I can talk for more than 2 minutes now. :laugh: :wave:

I love Wheat Thins!!! :drool: :yum: :yum:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Remember when Lacie threw a potato at my face? :laugh:


:laugh: that was a good day... I can't wait till Christmas break and next summer where you and I can be up until 2 or 3 AM on here!!! :lol:

Anyone know of a good brand of goat cheese? And where to find goat cheese at meijer? lol: lol :lol I want to try some before BB is in milk so I know if I'm going to attempt to make soap and cheese in my crazy schedule or just soap... Anyone here make cheese??


----------



## NubianFan

I have found some goat cheese to be delectably delicious and some to be downright disgusting so it greatly depends on the brand.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> I've been bobbing in and out of here for some time now, but I think I can talk for more than 2 minutes now. :laugh: :wave:
> 
> I love Wheat Thins!!! :drool: :yum: :yum:


But now I have to leave!  I love wheat thins too! Paired with the laughing cow, it's just like, :drool:...
But I have to say my all time favorite crackers are chicken in a biscuit. I could live on those and the cheese ball my mom makes. :yum: :drool: but I'd have to have triscuits and wheat thins too, because I would eat the chicken in a biscuits faster than anyone could make them!!! :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

NubianFan said:


> I have found some goat cheese to be delectably delicious and some to be downright disgusting so it greatly depends on the brand.


Okay. I'm curious because it can be so expensive I don't want to buy 8 different brands, so curious if anyone knows a good brand to buy  I don't want that disgusting brand and never want to make goat cheese just because I tried the wrong kind! Lol! :lol:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

littlegoatgirl said:


> But now I have to leave!  I love wheat thins too! Paired with the laughing cow, it's just like, :drool:...
> But I have to say my all time favorite crackers are chicken in a biscuit. I could live on those and the cheese ball my mom makes. :yum: :drool: but I'd have to have triscuits and wheat thins too, because I would eat the chicken in a biscuits faster than anyone could make them!!! :lol:


:laugh: My favorite crackers are "Club Crackers"!!! Yum... :drool: :drool: (more "drool" smiley faces) :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I know! :drool:

I agree with Leslie.. You are gonna have to find a bend you like  I haven't bought any at the store.. Have been tempted to.. Just have yet to do it lol! But we went to a local farm open house and the cheese they sell is SOOO good! :drool: best goat cheese EVER! I tried some a a friends house and it tasted like goat.. We have made our own and it was pretty good  just have to find the one you like


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Okay. I'm curious because it can be so expensive I don't want to buy 8 different brands, so curious if anyone knows a good brand to buy  I don't want that disgusting brand and never want to make goat cheese just because I tried the wrong kind! Lol! :lol:


I know what you mean.. :/ if you have any local farms that sell it, see if you can get a sample


----------



## NubianFan

yeah and some of the nicer grocery stores with delis will give you a sample too. I bought some that was SOOO nasty I gave it to the dogs and they wouldn't even eat it... you know it is bad if I farm dog won't eat it...
I had another kind that was packaged almost the same way and it was to die for delicious so you just never know. 
Also the Amish stores around us give samples of goods and they always have all kinds of cheeses.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> :laugh: My favorite crackers are "Club Crackers"!!! Yum... :drool: :drool: (more "drool" smiley faces) :laugh:


Those are so good! I like the town house ones too! Esp their flip side ones :drool: buttery garlic flavor :drool:


----------



## NubianFan

This is a dirty sin, and so bad.... but I like chicken in a bisquit crackers.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Those are so good! I like the town house ones too! Esp their flip side ones :drool: buttery garlic flavor :drool:


Yes, and yes!!! LOL

Town House are really good, and the flip sides! (Yesterday I had some buttery garlic flip side crackers :wink: So good!!!) :drool:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I know what you mean.. :/ if you have any local farms that sell it, see if you can get a sample


Ok will do thanks!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

NubianFan said:


> This is a dirty sin, and so bad.... but I like chicken in a bisquit crackers.


:hi5: best crackers on the planet! (It autocorrected to plate, lol! Kinda fitting!)

G'night guys! :hug:


----------



## NubianFan

LOL funny, Good night Sarah


----------



## goathiker

I like Parmesan Cheese Nips.

G'Night Sarah


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Yes, and yes!!! LOL Town House are really good, and the flip sides! (Yesterday I had some buttery garlic flip side crackers :wink: So good!!!) :drool:


They are!! :drool: the BEST! But I like Ritz and the others too


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> :laugh: that was a good day... I can't wait till Christmas break and next summer where you and I can be up until 2 or 3 AM on here!!! :lol:
> 
> Anyone know of a good brand of goat cheese? And where to find goat cheese at meijer? lol: lol :lol I want to try some before BB is in milk so I know if I'm going to attempt to make soap and cheese in my crazy schedule or just soap... Anyone here make cheese??


Hehe, yes! That will be so fun!

Cheese is easy to make, so if you screw up and you don't like it, just make more a little differently.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> I like Parmesan Cheese Nips. G'Night Sarah


Those are good too! Yummy!


----------



## NubianFan

well guys I am gonna crash like the Hindenburg, night...


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Leslie


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Night Leslie  :hug:

Awe! How sweet is this song?


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Night Leslie  :hug:
> 
> Awe! How sweet is this song?


:slapfloor: I've known this song forever! I absolutely love it! I was actually thinking about it earlier today since it's Christmas season :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I just heard it on Air 1 for the first time and I was like "Awe!!" LOL! My friend was on the phone and she's like "oh that's such a sweet song!" Lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I found the bacon seeds!!  ROFL!! :ROFL:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Skyla - That song is pretty cool! Although I'm not a big fan of Christmas music! :shrug: Also, the "bacon seed" picture is better yet! :lol: :ROFL: :-D :mrgreen:

What are "chicken in a biscuit" crackers? Are they a brand? Or something you make with other crackers? I'm confused... :shrug: :help:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It's so sweet! 
Really?! I LOVE Christmas music!!  
LOL! My sister showed it to me and I was like send that to me!! Lol! 

Yah, it's a brand.. Or well.. Not really a 'brand' but that's what they are called lol!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Haha yeah... I guess I'm just a realist. :lol: I don't understand why everybody gets presents for somebodies (Jesus Christ's) birthday. Which really isn't his birthday! :ROFL: I'm religious and all, but I see the world in a different light than the majority I guess. :shrug: :grin: :wink:

Thanks (about the crackers) :wink:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well.. Headed to bed.. Night guys  :wave:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Night Skyla :wave:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Texaslass said:


> So Lacie, back when we were talkin' about what we look like, etc., I may have missed it, but I don't think you ever told us what you look like?
> Or at least what color your hair is. Everyone else though brown or blonde, but I always think of you with back hair or at least really dark brown. :scratch:
> Pretty please? *bats eyes*


Nope, I never did tell 

I'll never tell :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Skyla - That song is pretty cool! Although I'm not a big fan of Christmas music! :shrug: Also, the "bacon seed" picture is better yet! :lol: :ROFL: :-D :mrgreen:
> 
> What are "chicken in a biscuit" crackers? Are they a brand? Or something you make with other crackers? I'm confused... :shrug: :help:


They are a brand name of cracker they are a white flour based cracker just like ritz and townhouse but they are a little more solid texture and they have a chicken flavor to them. 
That said I love ritz and townhouse and wheat thins and triscuits that are flavored too, and I love veggie crackers. The chicken in a biscuit crackers are just sooooo bad for you, it is like my guilty sin....


----------



## nchen7

morning!

Leslie, did your Dru get bred??


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Good morning!  Lol! Lacie, this made me think of you.. Sleeping in jeans *shudder*

ETA- not that I don't trust you!  just the sleeping with the jeans on made me chuckle lol!


----------



## nchen7

i'm not sure how one can sleep in jeans. they're so RESTRICTING!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I know!! And idk.. Just the feeling... *shudder* I like a pair of yoga pants or sweat pants or something cozy like that!


----------



## nchen7

yes! or just shorts. b/c I find pants sometimes ride up, and then they bunch around my thighs. not comfy!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yeah, no jeans here! Nice comfy pj pants or sweats!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I VERY rarely wear shorts at all lol! I don't like them..

Yep!  that's what I wear on a lazy day too  hehe!


----------



## NubianFan

She is at the breeders but we dont think she is in heat yet. The breeder is willing to keep her as long as it takes.


----------



## nchen7

how exciting! I wish I had babies on the way.... all these pictures of baby goats is KILLING me.


----------



## emilieanne

Hey guys  
It may be too soon buttttt I have my eyes on 2 does. 
One doe and a doeling !!!!!


----------



## emilieanne

nchen7 said:


> how exciting! I wish I had babies on the way.... all these pictures of baby goats is KILLING me.


Me too....... I had babies due Christmas :'(


----------



## NyGoatMom

NubianFan said:


> She is at the breeders but we dont think she is in heat yet. The breeder is willing to keep her as long as it takes.


Is that Dru in your avatar?


----------



## nchen7

emilieanne said:


> Me too....... I had babies due Christmas :'(


 :tears: :hug:

how was the news interview?


----------



## emilieanne

nchen7 said:


> :tears: :hug: how was the news interview?


They haven't come yet. 
The one with the newspaper was good.

So I'm home watchin csi Miami. 
May take a nap and go to my boyfriends. Lol


----------



## Texaslass

I've actually slept in jeans a few times, I kinda liked it. 
They're good when it's cold, they're pretty warm. I don't make a habit of it, though.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Oh yeah, I've done it before but I'm not fond of it...too restricting!


----------



## emilieanne

Y'all are nuts! I can't fall asleep with jeans on lol. 
Not even in the truck unless they're loose pants


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hello everyone  Working on updating my website. Also going to get a cute goat picture today


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey guys 
Was at my Hreat Grandmother's funeral today.. 

Someone emailed about Chase.. But only wanted to pay $150! I paid more then that for him... I at least want to make that back!


----------



## goathiker

Sounds like fun. I need to take a cute pic too. Should probably see if I can get it done on my own.


----------



## goathiker

OOPs not you Skyla, Sorry about your G Grandma


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol! I knew what you meant Jill  :laugh:

Thanks  :hug: it's better off.. She was suffering  

On the bright side! My friends Christmas present came in the mail! So now I have all her gifts wrapped and ready for her.. Now.. I just need self control to wail till I see her on the 22nd to give it to her lol!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Awww, sorry about your GG Skyla! :hug:
Hopefully someone will be willing to pay full price for Chase soon, but isn't it harder in the fall/winter to sell?


----------



## NubianFan

NyGoatMom said:


> Is that Dru in your avatar?


Yes it is! she was younger then but it is her!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Who is she being bred to? A nubian? Both of yours are nubians right?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NyGoatMom said:


> Awww, sorry about your GG Skyla! :hug: Hopefully someone will be willing to pay full price for Chase soon, but isn't it harder in the fall/winter to sell?


Thanks  :hug:

Yah it is a bit harder.. But it's easier with bucks then it is does lol! I wasn't really planning to sell him till spring anyway so I don't mind hanging on to him a bit longer  was just hoping to buy some hay with that money.. Oh well.. I'll get it some how  always do


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yeah, I know what you mean...depending on cut, my hay bill is only 70-90 dollars a month....but it still hurts when I am getting nothing back right now..


----------



## NubianFan

NyGoatMom said:


> Who is she being bred to? A nubian? Both of yours are nubians right?


Dru is actually a Registered Experimental, but she is 75% Nubian and only 25% Saanen. So her Father was full Nubian and her mother was 50/50 Nubian/Saanen . I am breeding her to a full registered Nubian buck so I "think" her offspring will convert back to being American Nubian because they will be 87.5% Nubian


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NyGoatMom said:


> Yeah, I know what you mean...depending on cut, my hay bill is only 70-90 dollars a month....but it still hurts when I am getting nothing back right now..


Yep.. I buy it once or twice a year.. A few hundred at a time..


----------



## NubianFan

Guys an enormous winter ice storm is headed our way, they are expecting over an inch accumulation in freezing rain alone and then a half inch or more of sleet. There is also expected strong and gusty winds which greatly increases the chance of already ice laden power lines to snap, or for ice laden trees to fall on said power lines. I graduate a week from Saturday, my final papers are all coming due, I have frantically been writing all day between clients. They are saying we could be without power for 7 days and that temps will get to 0. I live in a all electric home with only a small fireplace that is mostly for looks but you can burn real wood in it, I also have a kerosene heater that my nephew gave to me which I have never used. It isn't complete but I think the missing piece is really just cosmetic. I am asking for prayers that the power holds, both so I can get my papers done and we can stay warm. 
I have been working all day between clients and finally just now finished one of the papers making me completely finished with all work in two of my three classes, I still have a paper, and a power point presentation to finish for my other class plus a test to take. But if this winter storm does what they think it will none of may not be taking that test.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Praying for you Leslie! :hug:


----------



## NubianFan

Thanks Skyla and I am sorry to ear about your great gram


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:hug:

Thanks  :hug:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Ugh NubianFan....hope all goes well!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Look!! It's not hollow this time!


----------



## NubianFan

LOL you and your pickles, I just ate a pear and it was good, but it just made me hungry so I ate some chips and salsa, that was good but then I wanted something sweet so I ate a Bavarian cream filled bismark.... I think that is called study eating... I am taking a quick break because I have been at this all day trying to finish things while we still have power. Right now nothing is freezing yet. So I think I am going to take a break and take a bath while I still have hot water....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol! It's not a very good one though.. :/

Sounds yummy! Lol!

Oh have a nice bath


----------



## NubianFan

it doesn't look very crisp. Do you know if it is at 87.5% that they got back to American? I think it is, but I am not sure. 
Now, what scent of body wash should I use tonight, Japanese cherry blossom, pear, pure paradise, one of my citrus scents, sensual amber, honeysuckle in rome, choices, choices


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I believe it is...

Mmm! Pear sounds good to me!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Here's my catch-up post:

Skyla - I sleep in my jeans often actually! :smile: As long as I take my knife and wallet off. :wink: Sometimes I sleep better in them because I wear them everyday (except for those few days that I wear camo pants). :wink: I don't like shorts unless it's over 70-80 degrees outside!

I want a pickle now too! :drool: :drool: :lol:


Hello! :wave: :wink:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Patrick that's so wrong!  I don't know how people do that! *shudders* at least you take your knife and wallet out :roll:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

I can only do it with well broken into jeans though. :wink: :grin:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Still! Ick!  lol! I'm in sweat pants now, nice and cozy!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Still! Ick!  lol! I'm in sweat pants now, nice and cozy!


Hehe... I'm in jeans!!! :grin: Nice and cozy!!! :grin: :ROFL:


----------



## NubianFan

I can't sleep with anything on my legs bleh!!! I have to have a gown on or shorts...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Going to pick up Ellie on Saturday!  so excited!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Hehe... I'm in jeans!!! :grin: Nice and cozy!!! :grin: :ROFL:


... With a cat on my lap! :grin:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Thank you Patrick! Now I'm not alone in my jean sleeping ways! Lol, but I leave my wallet, knives, tape, lighters, money, etc in my pockets even when I sleep. When I'm wearing loose jeans it can be a hat trick finding them all in the morning though! :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

I forgot about island nectar Skyla so that was my body wash of choice tonight.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> I can't sleep with anything on my legs bleh!!! I have to have a gown on or shorts...


I can't sleep in a night gown, and VERY rarely in shorts


----------



## NubianFan

Lacie... I just have to ask, and you don't have to answer if you don't want to... but what does your husband sleep in? Coveralls?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Thank you Patrick! Now I'm not alone in my jean sleeping ways! Lol, but I leave my wallet, knives, tape, lighters, money, etc in my pockets even when I sleep. When I'm wearing loose jeans it can be a hat trick finding them all in the morning though! :lol:


How!? Why?! I just don't understand... :/ :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> I forgot about island nectar Skyla so that was my body wash of choice tonight.


Oh that sounds really nice!


----------



## NubianFan

I don't really like to sleep in shorts but I will if I am like around people I don't know on a trip or something. 
I sleep in short nightgowns mostly, the long ones wrap around my legs and that is annoying too!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Lacie... I just have to ask, and you don't have to answer if you don't want to... but what does your husband sleep in? Coveralls?


:ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh yeah, puppy update! (gonna have to wait for pictures, I don't have any recent ones yet)
Eyes are open, and they are figuring out that their legs can go in the "up" position, so the slimmer pups are cruising around now  And of course, they are now becoming the furry aligators they are (barking growing and trying to fight).

They're hilarious, I walked in the room and the runt has her face pressed through the kennel and she's howling at me, telling me she wants her bottle! :lol:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> How!? Why?! I just don't understand... :/ :ROFL:


You walk to your bed... Get in bed... And go to bed! :shocked: :shrug: :hammer: :laugh:

Lacie - :hi5:


----------



## NubianFan

you know... I just thought of something... to be the most mannish on the outside I think I may be the most girly on the inside... GAAAHHHHH!!!!! My identity has been toppled.....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> Lacie... I just have to ask, and you don't have to answer if you don't want to... but what does your husband sleep in? Coveralls?


Jeans and a t-shirt! :slapfloor:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> You walk to your bed... Get in bed... And go to bed! :shocked: :shrug: :hammer: :laugh: Lacie - :hi5:


Really?! :hammer: :doh:

I just can't do it! So uncomfortable!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Jeans and a t-shirt! :slapfloor:


Two of a kind :roll: :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Really?! :hammer: :doh:


Yep... :wink: :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Oh yeah, puppy update! (gonna have to wait for pictures, I don't have any recent ones yet) Eyes are open, and they are figuring out that their legs can go in the "up" position, so the slimmer pups are cruising around now  And of course, they are now becoming the furry aligators they are (barking growing and trying to fight). They're hilarious, I walked in the room and the runt has her face pressed through the kennel and she's howling at me, telling me she wants her bottle! :lol:


Awe! Way to cute!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Burrrr! It is cold here now! When I got up at 6, it was 20 degrees! It was colder than that in the middle of the night too, my cold natured self felt like and ice cube when I got up.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Yep... :wink: :laugh:


Haha! :laugh:


----------



## NubianFan

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Two of a kind :roll: :ROFL: :slapfloor:


 That's probably how they ended up together. One thing about it though, heaven forbid they ever have a house fire or something similar in the middle of the night at least they won't be on tv talking to some reporter in their underwear!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Got to go do chores... I'll be back soon! :wink: :wave:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Burrrr! It is cold here now! When I got up at 6, it was 20 degrees! It was colder than that in the middle of the night too, my cold natured self felt like and ice cube when I got up.


Was in the 30's here today!  :sun:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> That's probably how they ended up together. One thing about it though, heaven forbid they ever have a house fire or something similar in the middle of the night at least they won't be on tv talking to some reporter in their underwear!


ROFL!! :ROFL: :slapfloor: my sister keeps asking me why I am laughing lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Got to go do chores... I'll be back soon! :wink: :wave:


K  we(well me) will be here


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Burrrr! It is cold here now! When I got up at 6, it was 20 degrees! It was colder than that in the middle of the night too, my cold natured self felt like and ice cube when I got up.


With wind here it's -19!!! :grin: :lol:

Alright now I have to go do chores! :wink: :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Really?! :hammer: :doh:
> 
> I just can't do it! So uncomfortable!


Yep, really. If it's really cold, I just make sure my boots are clean and don't even bother taking them off because my feet will just freeze, and I just go to bed 

I also sleep in my hoodies. Never sleep in my criminal coat though... that just turns into a straight jacket by the time I wake up! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> That's probably how they ended up together. One thing about it though, heaven forbid they ever have a house fire or something similar in the middle of the night at least they won't be on tv talking to some reporter in their underwear!


:slapfloor: 
Tis you that could end up in that situation, with your nightgown sleeping ways.
But no house fires that'd be terrible!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Stay warm Patrick, and consider moving someplace warmer!!!

I used to live in Oregon, it would get to be -15 outside, and my car would never start. The one day it did start, we drove back to California and never looked back, didn't care, just left the house and came back here! Too cold for me!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Yep, really. If it's really cold, I just make sure my boots are clean and don't even bother taking them off because my feet will just freeze, and I just go to bed  I also sleep in my hoodies. Never sleep in my criminal coat though... that just turns into a straight jacket by the time I wake up! :lol:


Lacie, you are strange!

ROFL!! Haha!


----------



## NubianFan

It is thunder icing here. It is thundering while pouring freezing rain... I think we are in deep shedoot...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That is kinda weird... Any lightning? That would look pretty cool with the ice!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I don't like you guys' weather!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Lacie, you are strange!
> 
> ROFL!! Haha!


Are you finding that out now?! :lol: I know I'm strange! :ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Where is Emma, and Sarah...and Sarah, and Sydney, and Jill, and everyone!?!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No, but that just boggles my mind even more! ROFL!!

Cause trust me, I am quite strange myself!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Where is Emma, and Sarah...and Sarah, and Sydney, and Jill, and everyone!?!


Was just wondering that myself!


----------



## NubianFan

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :slapfloor:
> Tis you that could end up in that situation, with your nightgown sleeping ways.
> But no house fires that'd be terrible!


 I know, but I will take my chances. It can't be much worse than the time I went out my back door in my nightgown to check my horses only to be faced with a field full of workmen. They all just stared at me... I just turned around went back in the house got a sweater put it on over my nightgown then still came out to check my horses. Needless to say they didn't get any work done for a little while as they stared at loco woman. Hey it was MY back field they were in... weirdos. 
I also frequently streak through my house from bathroom to laundry room to get clean clothes. Usually my blinds are pulled and my door shut but sometimes my daughter forgets and leaves the front door standing open. I do live out in the deep country though, so very few people ever around. 
I have slept in jeans a couple of times out of necessity, not something I care to repeat. I had rather risk exposure and be comfie.... LOL


----------



## NubianFan

I guess there has to be lightening to be thunder but I ain't going out there to see... toooo cold and wet...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL Leslie! 
Why were they in your back field??


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> I guess there has to be lightening to be thunder but I ain't going out there to see... toooo cold and wet...


Well yah.. But you can't always see it  could be quite far away... Where it's not icing.. Lol!


----------



## NubianFan

They were running seismic lines for the gas companies before they drill. They have to know if there is any seismic activity before they drill.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ooohh!


----------



## awshucksgoatfarmvt

We had snow and today it was really warm did nt need a jacket, if ya closed ye reyes it felt like April in Dec


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's always nice! That's how it was here the other day


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hey everyone! :wave: We got the buck house a little warmer... Poor guys were shivering terribly this morning! Put a whole bale of straw, a heat lamp, and a tarp over the door. Plus goats and hay  Hope they stay warm!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:laugh: Ok, Leslie, I have a story that beats yours and I'll share with you all...

In my younger years, also back when I had about 26 horses on average, I got a phone call around 4 in the morning from a guy saying my horses were at his house. So in a panic I rushed out the door and ran up the road to get them back home. I forgot to grab a rope, or any baling twine, and it was just me. After I ran my horses out of his pasture, I had to latch the gate so they wouldnt run back in, but, come to find out, the clip on the chain went missing, I couldnt find it, and I had to latch the gate with something and get my horse home quickly... So I did what any regular person would do (or maybe not  ).. I latched the gate with my bra :lol: Then I got my horses home and went back for it when later. I guess his new gate latch took him by suprise :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sounds pretty cozy!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sounds good Sydney, they'll be warmer than they were, that's for sure


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :laugh: Ok, Leslie, I have a story that beats yours and I'll share with you all... In my younger years, also back when I had about 26 horses on average, I got a phone call around 4 in the morning from a guy saying my horses were at his house. So in a panic I rushed out the door and ran up the road to get them back home. I forgot to grab a rope, or any baling twine, and it was just me. After I ran my horses out of his pasture, I had to latch the gate so they wouldnt run back in, but, come to find out, the clip on the chain went missing, I couldnt find it, and I had to latch the gate with something and get my horse home quickly... So I did what any regular person would do (or maybe not  ).. I latched the gate with my bra :lol: Then I got my horses home and went back for it when later. I guess his new gate latch took him by suprise :ROFL:


OMGosh Lacie!! :ROFL: :slapfloor: Lacie that is WAY too funny!! What made you think of that?!? :ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I don't know, it just came to my mind that "Hey, you can latch a gate with it, use it!" :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL!! Hey, whatever works I guess! :lol: can't say I've ever used mine for anything like that... LOL! It's a nice holder for my iPod and money though :laugh: 

My sister says it would be a good slingshot too :ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

If you ever come to a situation like that, now you know. Lesson of the day, you're welcome! :lol:


Meanwhile in California.... FREEZING TO DEATH!!! My fingers... they're frozen! ):


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL! Yes, thank you Lacie for teaching me a new use of a bra! :lol: :ROFL: :slapfloor: 

LOL! My hands are cold too! A cup o tea sounds good right now


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Or hot chocolate! :yum:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Lacie that is sooooooo hysterical! Had to share that with everyone :ROFL: :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Or hot chocolate! :yum:


Only if it has peppermint coffee cream in it! Lol! Otherwise I don't really like hot coco..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:snowcool: Twenty more days! :snowbounce: :snowman: :gift: :snowlaugh: :snowcheese: :window: :greengrin: :snow:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Lacie~ BA HAHA!! :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:snowcool:  yay!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Don't like hot chocolate!?! What?!! Ever try it with cinnamon and nutmeg with whip cream on top? That's the only way I really like drinking it, it's ok without it, but not as good as it could have been.


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Where is Emma, and Sarah...and Sarah, and Sydney, and Jill, and everyone!?!


Frosting cupcakes....


----------



## NubianFan

LOL Lacie!! I have done similar but I won't go into it just now.
I feel sorry for poor Daffodil, she has no one to snuggle with in this weather with Dru gone to see her man...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I don't really like chocolate... But it's good with mint  I like the D&D mint coco :yum:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Frosting cupcakes....


Yum! Send me one! :yum:


----------



## ksalvagno

Hot chocolate with Bailey's is wonderful!

How about these dark chocolate trussies? Baked them today. They are incredibly rich!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Alice's first date she is possibly due is in 16 days! :stars:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh Karen! This look soo good! But, it being that rich would make me sick  they sure look good though!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oooh! Those look good Karen! :yum:


----------



## ksalvagno

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Alice's first date she is possibly due is in 16 days! :stars:


Good luck! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Frosting cupcakes....


What kind of cupcake?....


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

My frozen nose hairs and I are back! :grin: This is Old Man Winter laughing at my poor frozen self - :snowlaugh:


----------



## ksalvagno

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Oh Karen! This look soo good! But, it being that rich would make me sick  they sure look good though!!


That is a shame. One of those types that you can only eat one at a time. But you can sure savor it. The recipe was on the back of the Dark Chocolate Kisses bag. I love dark chocolate so I had to go get the dark chocolate unsweetened cocoa too so the whole thing would be dark chocolate.

All I can say is that they will take away all pain and well worth the time it took to make them.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I found the bacon seeds!!  ROFL!! :ROFL:


:ROFL: :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> What kind of cupcake?....


Chocolate, some will have chocolate frosting, some vanilla. I'm taking three dozen cupcakes to school tomorrow :laugh:


----------



## NubianFan

Karen those look so yum... I don't know what a trussie is but it sure looks good.​


----------



## NyGoatMom

Man! I feel so bad for Lucky!


----------



## ksalvagno

NubianFan said:


> Karen those look so yum... I don't know what a trussie is but it sure looks good.​


Just the name that was given to the cookie. It is like a mini tart. There is a fudge-like middle to it.


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Thank you Patrick! Now I'm not alone in my jean sleeping ways! Lol, but I leave my wallet, knives, tape, lighters, money, etc in my pockets even when I sleep. When I'm wearing loose jeans it can be a hat trick finding them all in the morning though! :lol:


Yeah sure ignore me! 

And Patrick, of course you sleep in jeans, you're a guy! :roll:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

nchen7 said:


> i'm not sure how one can sleep in jeans. they're so RESTRICTING!


I can sleep in jeans... Then again I can sleep anywhere, including a 97°F TINY gym packed with people wearing jeans and a tshirt... And concrete floors... And pretty much anywhere, and in anything! :lol: but I like pajama pants or yoga pants and an old baggy tshirt the best  paired with a sweatshirt when it's real cold


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ksalvagno said:


> That is a shame. One of those types that you can only eat one at a time. But you can sure savor it. The recipe was on the back of the Dark Chocolate Kisses bag. I love dark chocolate so I had to go get the dark chocolate unsweetened cocoa too so the whole thing would be dark chocolate. All I can say is that they will take away all pain and well worth the time it took to make them.


Yah  my friend makes brownies, and I feel so bad cause I can't eat more then a bite or two before I get icky feeling..  but they are real good! Lol!
I'm not a fan of Dark either... Too bitter for me


----------



## littlegoatgirl

emilieanne said:


> Hey guys
> It may be too soon buttttt I have my eyes on 2 does.
> One doe and a doeling !!!!!


LOVE LOVE LOVE the doelings color!!! LOVE them both!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Y'all disgust me in your jean sleeping ways! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh Sarah, I saw you're post, but you aren't a committed jean sleeper!  :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

goathiker said:


> OOPs not you Skyla, Sorry about your G Grandma


:ROFL: :ROFL: :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Where is Emma, and Sarah...and Sarah, and Sydney, and Jill, and everyone!?!


Aw, you care! 
I thought maybe I bugged you with all the disbudding talk or something and you weren't talking to me/ :mecry: :hammer:


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Oh Sarah, I saw you're post, but you aren't a committed jean sleeper!  :lol:


Nope, I'm not. d: I was just kiddin'. :shade:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Y'all disgust me in your jean sleeping ways! :lol:


It just feels unnatural sleeping in anything else. I actually don't even own any pj's!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Texaslass said:


> Yeah sure ignore me!
> 
> And Patrick, of course you sleep in jeans, you're a guy! :roll:


:shrug: :laugh: Does it matter? I would assume if they're comfortable for me that they would be comfortable for other folks as well?!?! I guess not! :laugh: :wink: :grin:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Has anyone been following Sully's thread?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Texaslass said:


> Aw, you care!
> I thought maybe I bugged you with all the disbudding talk or something and you weren't talking to me/ :mecry: :hammer:


Nope, I wasnt here today, bday party today, and yesterday I was doing the home school appt thing, the day before I was shopping *shudders* and it's been pretty busy here.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> It just feels unnatural sleeping in anything else. I actually don't even own any pj's!


I still sleep in my PJ's. :wink:

I want to sleep with the goats one night in the summer (when it's not -19 with wind)!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> It just feels unnatural sleeping in anything else. I actually don't even own any pj's!


See, I live in my PJs outside of my work clothes lol! I wear jeans if I go out though 

I just don't see how they are comfortable to sleep in! I love wearing my jeans! But I can't sleep in them!


----------



## Texaslass

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> :shrug: :laugh: Does it matter? I would assume if they're comfortable for me that they would be comfortable for other folks as well?!?! I guess not! :laugh: :wink: :grin:


Guys just always do lots of weird and disgusting stuff.  My brother is always sleeping in his jeans (and boots-especially when they're new, he can't take them off. LOL) :lol:
Not that sleeping in jeans is disgusting, just not exactly recommended for a good night's sleep.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NyGoatMom said:


> Has anyone been following Sully's thread?


I haven't been..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> Guys just always do lots of weird and disgusting stuff.  My brother is always sleeping in his jeans (and boots-especially when they're new, he can't take them off. LOL) :lol: Not that sleeping in jeans is disgusting, just not exactly recommended for a good night's sleep.


LOL!

I agree on that second part!


----------



## NyGoatMom

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I haven't been..


Oh...well she just updated and her other goat,Jakey died.She thinks from a Pen reaction...so sad


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> I still sleep in my PJ's. :wink: I want to sleep with the goats one night in the summer (when it's not -19 with wind)!


I slept with my goat once!  I'd do it again if I didn't get eaten alive by bugs!


----------



## Texaslass

NyGoatMom said:


> Has anyone been following Sully's thread?


Not really- I skimmed it a few days ago...

Okay, good night everyone! GTG :wave: See ya later.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NyGoatMom said:


> Oh...well she just updated and her other goat,Jakey died.She thinks from a Pen reaction...so sad


Awe  that's so sad


----------



## Texaslass

NyGoatMom said:


> Oh...well she just updated and her other goat,Jakey died.She thinks from a Pen reaction...so sad


Did Sully not make it?! :shocked: I thought he was getting better...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, it's the only way I get a goodnights sleep! I just cannot fall alseep if im not wearing my jeans, or t shirts/hoodies.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Texaslass said:


> Guys just always do lots of weird and disgusting stuff.  My brother is always sleeping in his jeans (and boots-especially when they're new, he can't take them off. LOL) :lol:
> Not that sleeping in jeans is disgusting, just not exactly recommended for a good night's sleep.


Wow... Hurtful... :lol: :ROFL: :wink: :grin: :hi5: JK

 I would not sleep in boots!!! That would be taking the "uncomfortable" meter too high! :wink:


----------



## Scottyhorse

I hope Sully made it!!!!!

I can sleep in jeans as well!  I need to buy my brother a Christmas present... Hmm.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Texaslass said:


> Did Sully not make it?! :shocked: I thought he was getting better...


No Sully is ok...Jakey the other one died 
He started symptoms today, I think and now he's dead


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

NyGoatMom said:


> Oh...well she just updated and her other goat,Jakey died.She thinks from a Pen reaction...so sad


OMGoodness... That's awful!  :-(


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Woah, flood of posts!

No, I havent been following most threads latley, I havent had the time to. I did just catch up on a few though, that's sad about her goats.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Chocolate, some will have chocolate frosting, some vanilla. I'm taking three dozen cupcakes to school tomorrow :laugh:


One time, at 11 PM, my sister told my mom "oh yeah, I need 4 dozen cupcakes by tomorrow morning. Goodnight!" Lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Y'all are freaking me out! Quit telling me you sleep in jeans! LOL!

Does he like Legos or anything like that Sydney? That's about what I always get my brother lol!


----------



## Texaslass

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Wow... Hurtful... :lol: :ROFL: :wink: :grin: :hi5: JK
> 
> I would not sleep in boots!!! That would be taking the "uncomfortable" meter too high! :wink:


:lol: Sorry, it wasn't meant to be at all.  I guess you aren't familiar with my ahem... tendency to exaggerate and say lots of stuff in jest.  :greengrin: :cheers: No offense!


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> Not really- I skimmed it a few days ago...
> 
> Okay, good night everyone! GTG :wave: See ya later.


Night Sarah :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Night Sarah :hug: :wave:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Wow... Hurtful... :lol: :ROFL: :wink: :grin: :hi5: JK
> 
> I would not sleep in boots!!! That would be taking the "uncomfortable" meter too high! :wink:


I can sleep in my boots, it's actually pretty comfortable


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Y'all disgust me in your jean sleeping ways! :lol:


:lol: I love sleeping in jeans... Especially when it's cold and they feel kinda cool... Or after sitting out at the campfire when I'm camping and I smell like a campfire!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Scottyhorse said:


> I hope Sully made it!!!!!
> 
> I can sleep in jeans as well!  I need to buy my brother a Christmas present... Hmm.


:hi5: (about the jean sleeping) :wink: :hi5:

I don't know about the gifting... :think: I'm not good with present choosing!  :wink:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

NyGoatMom said:


> Has anyone been following Sully's thread?


I have


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> I still sleep in my PJ's. :wink:
> 
> I want to sleep with the goats one night in the summer (when it's not -19 with wind)!


Same here! But trying to figure out how to do it without mice crawling all over me... Suggestions??


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Texaslass said:


> :lol: Sorry, it wasn't meant to be at all.  I guess you aren't familiar with my ahem... tendency to exaggerate and say lots of stuff in jest.  :greengrin: :cheers: No offense!


Oh... None taken (JK :wink! :wink: :smile:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Y'all are freaking me out! Quit telling me you sleep in jeans! LOL!
> 
> Does he like Legos or anything like that Sydney? That's about what I always get my brother lol!


Maybe you should try sleeping in your jeans a few more times, perhaps its like an aquired taste? :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Texaslass said:


> Guys just always do lots of weird and disgusting stuff.  My brother is always sleeping in his jeans (and boots-especially when they're new, he can't take them off. LOL) :lol:
> Not that sleeping in jeans is disgusting, just not exactly recommended for a good night's sleep.


I didn't take my cowboy boots off for like 3 days straight once... I just wiped the dirt off and went to bed


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> :hi5: (about the jean sleeping) :wink: :hi5:
> 
> I don't know about the gifting... :think: I'm not good with present choosing!  :wink:


 :hi5:

I'm terrible too! Sklya knows this as well :roll:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Alright night y'all  don't post too much, I just spent half an hour catching up! :lol:

Edit- okay maybe not half an hour... But still! :lol:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Scottyhorse said:


> :hi5:
> 
> I'm terrible too! Sklya knows this as well :roll:


Do you sew? I made rice bags for everyone in my family a while back. :wink:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Maybe you should try sleeping in your jeans a few more times, perhaps its like an aquired taste? :lol:


No! Not gonna happen! Not unless I'm so wiped out and fall asleep before I change into pjs! Lol!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

littlegoatgirl said:


> Alright night y'all  don't post too much, I just spent half an hour catching up! :lol:
> 
> Edit- okay maybe not half an hour... But still! :lol:


LOL

Goodnight :wave:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Do you sew? I made rice bags for everyone in my family a while back. :wink:


Can I sew? Yes. Is it good? :roll:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> No! Not gonna happen! Not unless I'm so wiped out and fall asleep before I change into pjs! Lol!


Did you wear PJ's when you slept with your goats?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

What is a rice bag??


----------



## Scottyhorse

littlegoatgirl said:


> Alright night y'all  don't post too much, I just spent half an hour catching up! :lol:
> 
> Edit- okay maybe not half an hour... But still! :lol:


Night Sarah! :wave:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Did you wear PJ's when you slept with your goats?


Yep!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Night Sarah  talk to you later  :hug: :wave:


----------



## NubianFan

I think he is talking about the things you heat up in the microwave and put on your neck or other achy places


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Scottyhorse said:


> Can I sew? Yes. Is it good? :roll:


Hehe... All I did was sew a towel (cut up and sewn into a tube) filled with rice.

And if I can do it anybody can do it!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> I think he is talking about the things you heat up in the microwave and put on your neck or other achy places


Ooohh!! I know what it is now! LOL!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> What is a rice bag??


OMGosh when where you born? :lol: It's a bag filled with rice that you heat up and apply to sore muscles. :wink: I mad mine into a tube so they could hang on my neck without falling off. :wink:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I just have never paid attention to what they were called! And I've never had one that I can think of lol!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

NubianFan said:


> I think he is talking about the things you heat up in the microwave and put on your neck or other achy places


Yep... :wink: (I take too long typing) :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! :laugh:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I just have never paid attention to what they were called! And I've never had one that I can think of lol!


You need one... They're awesome!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Subject change!
So, Skyla.... how is he? :lol: :ROFL:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Subject change!


 That's my move!  :wink: :smile: :snowlaugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> You need one... They're awesome!


Yah, I probably do lol! They would be nice when my neck/shoulders hurt.


----------



## Scottyhorse

:lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: You sure, Patrick?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Subject change! So, Skyla.... how is he? :lol: :ROFL:


He?? As in Mr.youknowwho?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

No, he as in, He who shall not be named, but I guess Mr. YouKnowWho is ok too  :lol:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :lol: You sure, Patrick?


Well not anymore I guess! :roll:  :snowlaugh:


----------



## NubianFan

Dun dun dun DA!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Yep! :lol:


LOL! Why did the conversation get switched to that?! Gosh now I'm blushing cause your making me think about him 

He's good  didn't get to talk to him much this past Sunday  but we are putting up Christmas decorations at the church this Sunday so I plan to help him with the chandlers again this year :lol: hopefully I won't be too awkward lol!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Chat Thread stall... Put it back in gear!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> No, he as in, He who shall not be named, but I guess Mr. YouKnowWho is ok too  :lol:


:ROFL:

I forgot.. Mr. Youknowwho is my neighbor  right Leslie  :slapfloor:


----------



## NubianFan

Mr. YouKnowho and My Crush are both fine and have started playing golf together whilst meanwhile Skyla and I drink our mint medley tea and admire their muscles in the sun.... from our lawn chairs with kid goats in our laps of course... where have you been Lacie!!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Mr. YouKnowho was only temporarily mistaken for your Japanese neighbor. I know him now that he is golfing buddies with My Crush.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> Mr. YouKnowho and My Crush are both fine and have started playing golf together whilst meanwhile Skyla and I drink our mint medley tea and admire their muscles in the sun.... from our lawn chairs with kid goats in our laps of course... where have you been Lacie!!!!


Looking for my missing kids! :ROFL: Where did you get babies goats for your lap pets, hmm?


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

I'm heading to bed guys! :wave: Goodnight :wave:


----------



## NubianFan

They however were discussing quietly the other day, trying to hide it from us girls that they were thinking about trying to build a shopping cart go cart with your husband...


----------



## NubianFan

We scared Patrick away!! night Patrick!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Mr. YouKnowho and My Crush are both fine and have started playing golf together whilst meanwhile Skyla and I drink our mint medley tea and admire their muscles in the sun.... from our lawn chairs with kid goats in our laps of course... where have you been Lacie!!!!


HAHA! Yes, where have you been Lacie! *tisk tisk*

I think we scared Patrick away :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Looking for my missing kids! :ROFL: Where did you get babies goats for your lap pets, hmm?


 They were early Christmas presents from our Beaus... You should see mines ears and Skyla's lack of ears.....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Night Patrick  
Guess I was a little behind on posts lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Mr. YouKnowho was only temporarily mistaken for your Japanese neighbor. I know him now that he is golfing buddies with My Crush.


ROFL! :lol: that was so funny! :laugh:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

No you didn't scare me away, but I do think we *NEED* a guy on the Chat Thread! :laugh:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Night Patrick! :wave:


----------



## NubianFan

Actually I have made a major breakthrough with My Crush and I consider it progress.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> They however were discussing quietly the other day, trying to hide it from us girls that they were thinking about trying to build a shopping cart go cart with your husband...


Haha! That's a scary thing Lacie! :lol: sneaky guys building a shopping cart go cart! :shock:


----------



## NubianFan

Well Patrick we will just have to get Mr YouKnowho and My Crush on here and you can get in with them and Lacies husband on building a shopping cart go cart.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> They were early Christmas presents from our Beaus... You should see mines ears and Skyla's lack of ears.....


:ROFL:

And I never want to see a shopping cart go cart!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> They were early Christmas presents from our Beaus... You should see mines ears and Skyla's lack of ears.....


Hehe!  I wouldn't mind some full floppy eared ones!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Actually I have made a major breakthrough with My Crush and I consider it progress.


Yay!!  do I get details?! *bats eyes and give puppy face* pwetty pwease?!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> No you didn't scare me away, but I do think we *NEED* a guy on the Chat Thread! :laugh:


 I don't think any guy sits in front of the computer as much as we do though! :lol:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

NubianFan said:


> Well Patrick we will just have to get Mr YouKnowho and My Crush on here and you can get in with them and Lacies husband on building a shopping cart go cart.


:shrug: Works for me :wink:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Well Patrick we will just have to get Mr YouKnowho and My Crush on here and you can get in with them and Lacies husband on building a shopping cart go cart.


There ya go! 

But, I don't want Me. Youknowwho seeing how much I talk about him on here!  he doesn't need to know all that just yet


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> Well Patrick we will just have to get Mr YouKnowho and My Crush on here and you can get in with them and Lacies husband on building a shopping cart go cart.


You just stay away!! He'd help build one too, just for my panic attack! :lol: :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :ROFL: And I never want to see a shopping cart go cart!!


Awe! Why not Lacie?! :ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> There ya go!
> 
> But, I don't want Me. Youknowwho seeing how much I talk about him on here!  he doesn't need to know all that just yet


Oh, we'll just start a new thread then  :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

I don't "think" mine's very mechanical, he might surprise me though.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> :shrug: Works for me :wink:


 Don't you dare be a part of this shopping cart go cart plan!!! It does not work for me! :ROFL: :lol: 
Just kidding... maybe... don't build it....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! That won't stop him from possibly seeing this one! Lol! Besides, he's not really into goats  lol!

I can't say mine is either Leslie.. But same as you.. Well.. Mine is an electrician.. LOL!


----------



## NubianFan

yeah Skyla I can give you mega detail over pm over this I can just say, he has been confiding in me a lot lately. He had been there to support me through a bunch of stuff and now finally I am getting to be there for him some. He has confided some pretty personal stuff to me so I think that is good obviously he trusts me. We are talking quite a lot again too. We went through a spell where he got real quiet on me and I wasn't sure why.


----------



## Scottyhorse

You guys want to hear something funny? I shared this picture of a shirt, and the shirt said 
"My life is like a romantic comedy, but without the romance and just me laughing at my own jokes." So my Grandma, (yes, she has a facebook), commented and said "That bad huh"  :roll: :doh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> yeah Skyla I can give you mega detail over pm over this I can just say, he has been confiding in me a lot lately. He had been there to support me through a bunch of stuff and now finally I am getting to be there for him some. He has confided some pretty personal stuff to me so I think that is good obviously he trusts me. We are talking quite a lot again too. We went through a spell where he got real quiet on me and I wasn't sure why.


Oh goody! 

Oh wow that's really good!! I would say progress too  :stars:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> You guys want to hear something funny? I shared this picture of a shirt, and the shirt said "My life is like a romantic comedy, but without the romance and just me laughing at my own jokes." So my Grandma, (yes, she has a facebook), commented and said "That bad huh"  :roll: :doh:


LOL! Too funny! :laugh:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Scottyhorse said:


> You guys want to hear something funny? I shared this picture of a shirt, and the shirt said
> "My life is like a romantic comedy, but without the romance and just me laughing at my own jokes." So my Grandma, (yes, she has a facebook), commented and said "That bad huh"  :roll: :doh:


:ROFL: Rude!! :lol: But funny!


----------



## ksalvagno

Scottyhorse said:


> You guys want to hear something funny? I shared this picture of a shirt, and the shirt said
> "My life is like a romantic comedy, but without the romance and just me laughing at my own jokes."


:ROFL: That is too funny!


----------



## NubianFan

Skyla sent you a pm


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Skyla sent you a pm


Got it and replied  lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Headed to bed here *yawn* it's 11:30 and I have a long day tomorrow and then off to get Ellie the next day!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Night Skyla! :wave:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Night  :wave:


----------



## NubianFan

Night Skyla


----------



## NubianFan

it is pouring here and it is just all going to freeze on everything....


----------



## Scottyhorse

That stinks Leslie  

Good news is I won't have to get my brother anything for Christmas. He just said something incredibly hurtful, nasty, and plain mean to me.


----------



## NubianFan

I am sorry Sydney, brothers can be such t*rds.


----------



## NubianFan

I better go to bed too, night everyone left


----------



## Scottyhorse

Thanks. Night Leslie. Maybe I'll still get him something... Jesus teaches forgivness and Christmas is the season for giving... But that was uncalled for.


----------



## nchen7

morning everyone!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Hi nchen


----------



## nchen7

it's Friday!!!


----------



## NyGoatMom

lol...I remember that feeling! I stay at home now, so I sometimes lose track of what day it is...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Morning 

It is!! Tomorrow I go get Ellie!!  I'm soo excited!!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yay for you!! Who is ellie?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ellie is my new doe  

These are pictures the breeder sent me of her as a baby, but she is older now  and bred to a buck I really like  so I'm really excited!  I can't wait to get her!


----------



## nchen7

I wish I could lose track of what day of the week it is! it's really sad I live for the weekend.....

yay Ellie!!! can't wait to see current pictures!


----------



## NyGoatMom

yep...I second seeing new pics!

nchen~I used to live for the weekend too...now I live for Mondays when the hubby is back at work


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'll post some when we get her him tomorrow  then I get some nice ones when she settles in more


----------



## nchen7

LOL!!!!!!! that's hilarious!!!! never thought of it that way, but yea....it makes sense. hahaha


----------



## NubianFan

everyone keep praying so far our power is holding. it is sleeting so hard we can hear it inside the house and there is already about a half inch layer of ice from the freezing rain frozen on everything.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Glad you guys are faring well so far! Praying your power stays on!


----------



## fishin816

Today was the first snow of the season. It was really rough morning getting everyone fed. 7 inches probably. It's supposed to go into Sunday and maybe even monday. Let's hope it let's up and we don't get anymore. I will post pictures of this barren tundra later


----------



## ksalvagno

NubianFan said:


> everyone keep praying so far our power is holding. it is sleeting so hard we can hear it inside the house and there is already about a half inch layer of ice from the freezing rain frozen on everything.


Wow, that is terrible. We didn't end up with much and the pavement ended up just being wet.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well leaving for work.. Will TTY'allT  :wave:


----------



## NubianFan

We managed to get a blazing fire started in our little fireplace I have lived in this double wide for 9 years and this is the first time we have successfully had a good fire in there. We have tried before and it would burn for a bit then burn out but this one is raging onward so hopefully we will be able to at least use that for a little heat if we do lose power.


----------



## rockytg

Here in Western Pa, we are getting set to have some of that storm you'all got in Arkansas here. It is supposed to turn into a wintery mix later today then with ice and snow (2-4"). All of this is supposed to get followed up on Sunday with at least another couple inches. We get the yo-yo of weather happenings here. Temps will drop and snow then warm up to the 40s to melt it all off, then repeat the drop and snow.


----------



## ksalvagno

We lucked out with not much snow or ice. Not sure how Cleveland faired but the Columbus area wasn't hit too bad. It is lightly snowing now.


----------



## fishin816

Are you guys getting the big wintery mix storm coming through? We're getting the snow from it


----------



## NubianFan

Well it was 72 here Wednesday and we had a half inch of freezing rain ice accumulation Thursday if that tells you anything about our yo yo weather... This is supposed to be one of the worst ice storms in recent history for us, they are expecting power to be out for 7 days and they are saying more ice is coming in tonight, it is still sleeting and right now it is the biggest sleet I have ever seen it is like in between the size of sleet and hail. it is nuts. Last night is was thundering and freezing rain...


----------



## ksalvagno

I take it you stay home when it is that bad? I wouldn't want to be driving on ice.


----------



## nchen7

stay safe everyone!!!!!! i'll try to send some sunshine your way! :sun:


----------



## NubianFan

yeah I am home, I would've been today anyway as today is my education day that I normally do my homework and papers.
But yeah when it is ice covered roads I stay home, I will drive in snow but not ice. I have driven in ice and can do it okay, but I am scared of the other drivers. If they would leave me alone and just let me go slow and steady I could do it, I just had rather not unless I just HAVE to.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Last night it got down to -1. Poor bucks were still shivering even with a heat lamp and a lot of straw.


----------



## NubianFan

yeah it is supposed to get down to zero here, I am worried about Daffodil because Dru is gone so she has no one to snuggle with.


----------



## NubianFan

She has a small house which is good because smaller holds the body heat in better and she has straw and an old quilt in there, but we have no way to put a heat lamp out there and we may be struggling to stay warm ourselves if the power goes. I just hate it for her , she looked uber ticked off at me this morning.


----------



## nchen7

can she come in the house? help you all snuggle for warmth?


----------



## NubianFan

I have thought about Nchen. She is kinda big now though. She isn't the tiny baby that lived in the house when we first got her anymore.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Looks like I'll be getting $100 tonight  Selling my Nintendo DS


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

There was so many waterline breaks today! Stupid freezing and ice everywhere! I pulled 4 inch thick ice out of the water tubs this morning, some was even thicker.
I'm supposed to get rain and snow tonight and snow tomorrow, they say 2-4 inches of snow here, and 7 inches uptown. I HATE rain and snow :GAAH: :hair:


----------



## NubianFan

I like rain but I hate freezing rain, sleet and snow. I hate freezing rain the worst. Mostly because it does break the power lines.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Some of the ice on the horse trough is like 6 inches thick at least. Terrible. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh, almost forgot, I have hound pups due soon


----------



## Scottyhorse

You guys should I check out my thread in photogenic :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ebony's kids are 14 and 15 days old now :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Whew, made it home and I only slid sideways through one intersection. :shocked: Then I slid past my turnoff to the house but, not sideways :lol:

Now, I should go see if the chickens got buried.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

We have freezing rain here  yucky!


----------



## ksalvagno

Glad you got home safe, Jill.


----------



## NubianFan

I'm still here, making hamburger stroganoff and thinking about watching something on netflix


----------



## fishin816

Well, we're getting MORE SNOW tonight..... Just what I wanted. More ice. Thicker snow… I hate winter! Feeding is a pain, keeping water from not filling with snow or icing over. Who invites winter anyway? And yeah we had to unthaw a lot of faucets today too. Probably have to do it again tomorrow. Grrrrr. I hate winter


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

-9 F here... :roll:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sounds like we are all having lovely weather!  :laugh:


----------



## NubianFan

ksalvagno said:


> Glad you got home safe, Jill.


Ditto


----------



## NubianFan

too bad we can't all just rent a big stone lodge somewhere and sit by a warm fire drinking hot cocoa or tea or coffee and talking


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

NubianFan said:


> too bad we can't all just rent a big stone lodge somewhere and sit by a warm fire drinking hot cocoa or tea or coffee and talking


Name the time and place! :shades: :-D :lol:


----------



## ksalvagno

NubianFan said:


> too bad we can't all just rent a big stone lodge somewhere and sit by a warm fire drinking hot cocoa or tea or coffee and talking


With an attached barn for the animals so they could be cared for without going out into the weather.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sounds nice to me!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

And I agree with Karen!  the barn is a must  hehe!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sounds like how I used to drive on a regular basis Jill! Glad you got home safely! 

It's snowing here right now, nothing major, but it has begun...


----------



## NubianFan

ksalvagno said:


> With an attached barn for the animals so they could be cared for without going out into the weather.


 at my imaginary line camp the cabin is always attached to the barn...


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

ksalvagno said:


> With an attached barn for the animals so they could be cared for without going out into the weather.


I agree, but collectively would we have too many goats? (If there is such a thing as too many goat! )

Chore time... Be back later! :wave:


----------



## NubianFan

I was telling my very girly, very blingy non goat friend about how bucks flap their mouths at the does to get their attention. She said my husband is a goat!!! she said I finally figured out what kind of creature he is, I just thought that was funny and thought y'all might also


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL Leslie! That's too funny!


----------



## NubianFan

it kinda caught me off guard I said he flaps his mouth at you? she said he flaps his lips at me til I give in LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

You should let her know all the other things bucks do! See if she still thinks he's a goat! :lol:

Ok.. I has to go feed..


----------



## NubianFan

I just ate my stroganoff I made, it was with ground beef but it tasted like deer meat, I got the beef at Wal-Mart.


----------



## NubianFan

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> LOL!
> 
> You should let her know all the other things bucks do! See if she still thinks he's a goat! :lol:
> 
> Ok.. I has to go feed..


she probably would she isn't too happy witth him right now.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> I just ate my stroganoff I made, it was with ground beef but it tasted like deer meat, I got the beef at Wal-Mart.


It probably was :roll:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Eh, Wal-Mart meat is probably rats, possums, squirrel, and all kinds of roadkill. 
But hey, it's cheap!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Eh, Wal-Mart meat is probably rats, possums, squirrel, and all kinds of roadkill. But hey, it's cheap!


Hahaha!! :ROFL:


----------



## goathiker

Oh, like hot dogs


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Eh, Wal-Mart meat is probably rats, possums, squirrel, and all kinds of roadkill.
> But hey, it's cheap!


And Chinese food is cat meat! :shades: :-D :mecry: :-D


----------



## NubianFan

It isn't cheap here, our walmart is the most expensive place in town to get meat. I hate their meat too, this actually tasted pretty good for once. usually it has no taste I usually by my meat at another local grocery store that is cheaper and has better meat.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> Oh, like hot dogs


Haha!! Reminds me if this!


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Sounds like we are all having lovely weather!  :laugh:


Rub it in!!! Rub it in!!!


----------



## NubianFan

Skyla :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha! Yah... I watch weird stuff


----------



## goathiker

That was good.


----------



## NubianFan

where's grandpa? Shut up and eat your manwich....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> where's grandpa? Shut up and eat your manwich....


:ROFL: that right there is the best part! Haha!! :slapfloor:


----------



## NubianFan

hee hee hee I think my hamburger might have been kangaroo


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> -9 F here... :roll:


Sounds nice


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> hee hee hee I think my hamburger might have been kangaroo


LOL!

Wonder if that is any good?? Hmm... Lol!


----------



## Scottyhorse

I spent an hour feeding and getting hot water for everyone! Usually I get it done in about 20 mins! Stupid winter :{


----------



## NubianFan

they say it is a real purple meat. there have been places caught importing it and selling it for beef, usually processed. I don't think it tastes bad, but it just isn't right to sell someone something as beef when it is really something else. 
My sister works in meat processing quality control so she has seen a bit of everything. They have sellers try to sell them the wrong product and she has to catch it.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hm. That's interesting Leslie!


----------



## NubianFan

well gonna go watch Netflix ttyl


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ttyl


----------



## fishin816

Scottyhorse said:


> I spent an hour feeding and getting hot water for everyone! Usually I get it done in about 20 mins! Stupid winter :{


Same here. You can never understand how much I hate winter.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It's snowing... They changed their mind, I'm supposed to get 4+ inches tonight...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sound fun Lacie! :laugh: 

I'm headed to bed.. Have to get up early tomorrow to pick up Ellie.. Night  :wave:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Goodnight Skyla!

I have a new avatar! :smile:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Night 

Awe how cute!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Night
> 
> Awe how cute!


Thanks... It's smaller than normal though... :think:


----------



## Scottyhorse

I love your new avatar Patrick!   New kid?


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Scottyhorse said:


> I love your new avatar Patrick!   New kid?


No... Buck kid from this spring. :wink:

Sorry, but I'm heading to bed. :wave: (Sorry I'm leaving once you come on :grin: :wink:  It's not on purpose; just bad timing on my behalf :wink


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> No... Buck kid from this spring. :wink:
> 
> Sorry, but I'm heading to bed. :wave: (Sorry I'm leaving once you come on :grin: :wink:  It's not on purpose; just bad timing on my behalf :wink


He's so cute!! 

Night, Patrick :wave:


----------



## emilieanne

Morning guys!!!! 
I'm going crazy for a new doe!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Morning! I'm up WAY too early 

Getting ready to leave..  will post if we stop with Wifi somewhere.


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Morning! I'm up WAY too early
> 
> Getting ready to leave..  will post if we stop with Wifi somewhere.


Where exactly are you getting this doe from?


----------



## fishin816

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Oh, almost forgot, I have hound pups due soon


I thought you raised Blue Heelers? And when are these little bundles of joy due?


----------



## NubianFan

I think Lacie raises a bit of everything. I know she has dogs, horses, pigs, dairy and boer goats. I think she said she has birds and I know she says she has tons of aquariums in her house.


----------



## NubianFan

Oh and cows too


----------



## NubianFan

I don't know if she has chickens or ducks or anything. 
I have dogs, a cat, ducks, a goose, chickens, a bunny, two ferrets, the dairy goats, and horses, myself but most of them don't raise young, cat, dogs, horses all fixed. Ducks are all boys right now and bunny, and goose alone, so only my chickens and goats raise.


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie has free range chickens :lol: If you look at some of her pictures you can see some in the background.
She has a zoo! :laugh:


----------



## NubianFan

I know I thought I had a zoo til I met Lacie...


----------



## fishin816

I knew Lacie had a Noah's Ark but on her website she only has blue heelers listed.


----------



## NubianFan

I can't remember what kind of hounds she has... she has told us before, I want to say **** hound or red bone but that is probably wrong... we will just have to wait til she chimes in I guess.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

fishin816 said:


> Where exactly are you getting this doe from?


Saratoga Springs NY


----------



## NubianFan

Are you there yet Skyla?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> Lacie has free range chickens :lol: If you look at some of her pictures you can see some in the background.
> She has a zoo! :laugh:


We have chickens dairy goats, boer goats, and Pygmy goats. (10) 5 horses, 3 dogs, 3 cats, 4 fish tanks (had eight for a while but setting up a few more) 1 parakeet, and 1 guinea pig. Lacie definitely has more lol...... But we have a lot too :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

They are due in about 2 weeks. These hound pups are Bloodhound & Bluetick Coonhound cross, making them Majestic Tree Hounds.

I do have red and blue heelers as well...and pigs, oberhaslis, alpines, boers, quarter horses, mustangs, shetland ponies, cockatoos, sun conures, macaws, cockatiels, canaries, sulcata tortoises, koi ponds, milking shorthorns, holsteins, peafowl, chickens, turkeys, and ten billion aquariums throughout the house...I'm probably still forgetting someone :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

:shocked:
And you feed them all every day?! I hope you have some help! d:

Oh Emma, you have mail.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, yes, they do tend to like getting fed everyday! :lol: every now and then someone takes over feeding the dogs...other than that, it's just me feeding 
It takes probably an hour to feed everyone.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

14 more days until Alice's earliest due date! :greengrin:


----------



## NubianFan

Majestic Tree Hounds!!1 I knew you had told us but I couldn't remember for the life of me, now THAT is something I wouldn't mind having one of... (don't shoot me but I really am not a heeler person)


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I wasn't a heeler person either until one was forced on us and I realized how smart, agile and tough they are! 

I think the one reason majestic hounds aren't accepted in the registries is because they never are consistent with markings, and a majestic is any progeny of a bloodhound and another breed of hound. 
Some are born looking like black and tans, some look like bloodhounds, some look like blueticks, some have a bloodhound face and bluetick body, they are never the same! :lol:


----------



## fishin816

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> They are due in about 2 weeks. These hound pups are Bloodhound & Bluetick Coonhound cross, making them Majestic Tree Hounds.
> 
> I do have red and blue heelers as well...and pigs, oberhaslis, alpines, boers, quarter horses, mustangs, shetland ponies, cockatoos, sun conures, macaws, cockatiels, canaries, sulcata tortoises, koi ponds, milking shorthorns, holsteins, peafowl, chickens, turkeys, and ten billion aquariums throughout the house...I'm probably still forgetting someone :lol:


We NEED to see pics of those puppies!!!! PUPPIES ARE SO CUTE!!!


----------



## fishin816

little-bits-n-pieces said:


> well, yes, they do tend to like getting fed everyday! :lol: Every now and then someone takes over feeding the dogs...other than that, it's just me feeding
> it takes probably an hour to feed everyone.


i thought ut was a pain feeding 33 animals!!!! Do you know how many animals you have? Couldyou give us an estimate of how manyyou have???????!!!!!!!


----------



## NubianFan

I would love to have a blue tick coloring on a blood hound body that would be cool.
And I know heelers are smart and tough and extremely loyal to their people. But everyone I have ever been around has been so aggressive to strangers. Any strangers. So my dealings with them is nearly getting eaten by them when I am walking past some cowboy's truck parked in the grocery store parking lot. Seeing as how I am minding my own business when I nearly get eaten I often want to clock them upside the head with a stick of stove wood or something. Unfortunately sticks of stove wood don't hang out in grocery store parking lots, generally. I guess they'd be great dogs if they were yours but they sure aren't fun to be around for anyone else. When you said they were alligators you were pretty much right.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yes, they can be extremely aggressive toward strangers... but we won't get into that...Lol.

And now a message from a buff puppy
:laugh:


----------



## fishin816

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Yes, they can be extremely aggressive toward strangers... but we won't get into that...Lol.
> 
> And now a message from a buff puppy
> :laugh:


Ccccccccccc..... C U T E!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NubianFan

buff puppy is cute


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It's gonna be pretty wild in the house in another 3 weeks, they're two weeks old and already growling at each other. Their teeth are coming in too.
Like alligators, they clamp on, rip and roll! The people I talk to on the phone don't understand what I mean by " furry alligators" until they see them, lol.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> buff puppy is cute


And extremely fat! He gained 2oz in a day! He's 3lbs now.


----------



## NubianFan

I do! I have met a couple of blue heelers I really liked but I guess their owner socialized them differently or something because they didn't try to rip my face off first thing.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

There are some that are laid back and lazy, they have to be heavily imprinted at birth and as young pups to be that way though. It's just not their natural mindset, and regular socialization just doesn't cut it.

My goats are not happy with the snow, we have about 2-3 inches on the ground right now.


----------



## fishin816

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> There are some that are laid back and lazy, they have to be heavily imprinted at birth and as young pups to be that way though. It's just not their natural mindset, and regular socialization just doesn't cut it.
> 
> My goats are not happy with the snow, we have about 2-3 inches on the ground right now.


I'm not quite happy with the snow either! Grumble grumble grumble


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

There and back Leslie  going out to get some pics now


----------



## NubianFan

Yay!!!


----------



## NubianFan

I smell like a weenie from putting wood in the fireplace and it falling back down so since I have no poker or fire tools I stuck it back in with my hand and now I have a smokey weenie smelling hand....


----------



## NubianFan

Talked to the breeder today and she says Diva Dru still is showing no signs of heat.


----------



## NyGoatMom

How long has she been with the buck Leslie?

Oh, and Lil Bits~ Holy crap!! That's a lot of critters to feed! How's that feed bill?! :-o


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's a bummer Leslie  hopefully soon!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, I could tell you, but it think it would cause you all to have a heart attack!


----------



## NubianFan

I dropped her off tuesday night so not long and she isn't in with the buck, she is in with a young buck that is drop dead gorgeous and registered but the breeder thinks he is too young to breed her but old enough to tell her when she is in heat, plus she brings the big buck up to tease her with twice a day morning and afternoon. I secretly hope the little guy can get the job done because he is just so pretty but he is also really young. Either way it would be a registered nubian buck.


----------



## NubianFan

I am not in a big hurry but Daffodil sure is ready to have her friend back! You should see the dirty looks she's been giving me! The lady said she would keep her as long as it takes and it shouldn't take more than 21 days, she has to be somewhere in her cycle.


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well, I could tell you, but it think it would cause you all to have a heart attack!


I wanna know! :laugh:

I need to figure out what mine is... :think:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

No way! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I posted some pics of Ellie


----------



## Texaslass

Spoilsport! d:

I *think* mine is around $300 a month, or a little more maybe... does that seem like too much for 11 goats? :shrug:


----------



## Texaslass

Not you, Skyla, Lacie. :roll:


----------



## NubianFan

I looked at the Ellie pics and she is so cute!! little stinker


----------



## NubianFan

meanwhile I still smell like a weenie
I think I am going to take a bath while my baking sheets are in the dishwasher because when they get done I am making cake mix cookies with a lemon cake mix. YUM


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol Sarah :laugh:

Thanks Leslie 

Sounds good


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Texaslass said:


> Spoilsport! d:
> 
> I *think* mine is around $300 a month, or a little more maybe... does that seem like too much for 11 goats? :shrug:


:slapfloor: That's nothin'! Would you please trade feed bills with me?!


----------



## Texaslass

Well of course it's nothing to yours! :lol:

For _eleven_ goats, what do you think?

Nope, sorry! I don't think so! :lol: We've spent loads this year on other stuff- minerals, kelp (that stuff is pricey!!), gates, fencing, barn add on, vet, WADDL....  I don't think kid sales next year are even going to cover it all, and I was hoping they would at least pay for some of the feed. :/
I want to get a Boer or some kind of meat goat doe next year, and maybe a couple of Angoras.  But IDK if we'll be able to afford em.


----------



## NubianFan

One week from today I graduate!!!!
By this time next week I will have already walked in my graduation and have my diploma, Lord willing and the creek don't rise!


----------



## Texaslass

:stars: :leap:  :bday:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> One week from today I graduate!!!! By this time next week I will have already walked in my graduation and have my diploma, Lord willing and the creek don't rise!


Yay!!! :stars: :leap:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Aww, come on Sarah! Maybe just split the difference instead of trade? :lol:

Woohoo Leslie! That's exciting! :stars: *cool* (they did away with the dancing cool guy )


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Aww, come on Sarah! Maybe just split the difference instead of trade? :lol:
> 
> Woohoo Leslie! That's exciting! :stars: *cool* (they did away with the dancing cool guy )


Hahahaha, NO. d: :hammer:

Yeah, why did they have to lose all those smilies?


----------



## NubianFan

Oh I am mourning the dancing guy, I really miss our old smilies I have tried not to complain because I know there are much bigger problems in the world but I really miss our old smilies so much.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh and yeah, that's pretty reasonable for feed, for 11 goats.


----------



## NubianFan

y'all think I should steam my robe....


----------



## Texaslass

NubianFan said:


> Oh I am mourning the dancing guy, I really miss our old smilies I have tried not to complain because I know there are much bigger problems in the world but I really miss our old smilies so much.


:ROFL: :slapfloor:

Perfectly put! :lol: I agree completely.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I am mourning the smilies too


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Some of them are still the same, but then the others are just terrible! :lol: But hey, at least there is any at all


----------



## Emzi00

So I'm writing a book..


----------



## NubianFan

what is your book about?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's cool Emma!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Is that where you have been all this time!?! :lol: What's the book about?


----------



## NyGoatMom

Man, I just saw what a pregtone does..... I NEED one...lol


----------



## NyGoatMom

As for writing a book...that's great! I could not be a writer no matter how hard I tried!


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> what is your book about?


Not really sure how to explain it... but once I'm all finished and have it typed up, I can send it to y'all if ya would be interested in reading it... although, Lacie doesn't like reading


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Not really sure how to explain it... but once I'm all finished and have it typed up, I can send it to y'all if ya would be interested in reading it... although, Lacie doesn't like reading


I wanna read it when your done!


----------



## ksalvagno

NubianFan said:


> One week from today I graduate!!!!
> By this time next week I will have already walked in my graduation and have my diploma, Lord willing and the creek don't rise!


Wow! That is close! I bet the time won't go fast enough for you.


----------



## NubianFan

I started and am finishing with a guy I also work with and he told me tonight he is mourning school already, I wanted to tell him that he is NUTS I am SO beyond ready for it to be over!!!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Congrats Nubianfan


----------



## NubianFan

Thanks everyone

and oh the cake mix cookies were a success so if anyone wants that recipe it is super duper easy and versatile. I posted it in the holiday recipes thread already


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Not really sure how to explain it... but once I'm all finished and have it typed up, I can send it to y'all if ya would be interested in reading it... although, Lacie doesn't like reading


That's cool.  I've written a couple of short stories, and started a bunch of others, but never got very far. :roll:
I get writer's block like, instantly. :hammer: :lol:
I still intend to write an awesome novel one day though!


----------



## NubianFan

oh and you know I want to read it Emma


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> oh and you know I want to read it Emma


Of coarse.


----------



## Texaslass

I guess I'd better go to bed....even though my email went unanswered.... :roll:.... JK JK
Good night all!  :hug: :wave:


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I wanna read it when your done!


Okey dokey.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yay! 

So, how was everyone's day??


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

^^ Cold... Lol.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Busy,cold.


----------



## NyGoatMom

I'm excited to hear tomorrow if I will be getting my alpine doe though...:whatgoat:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Was in a car all day lol! But getting out a few times sure was chilly! Lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's exciting!! Where from?

I'm hoping my doe doesn't come back into heat tomorrow! If she does.. I think I will cry! LOL!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Cool, new goats are always fun!

Skyla, I wasn't even home the day Peeps was supposed to be in, I just had to assume and put her with the buck! I haven't seen a heat at all, so I don't know if she was in yet, still waiting, or if she was in and out real fast and settled!  :hair:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Hahaha...I would cry too....

She'd be from Vt. There is a pic of her in this thread...
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f194/i-may-getting-doe-158769/

I am supposed to hear tomorrow as to when we can meet to get her.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yeah, I love getting new goats  She would be my last for a while though...I can only really fit 4 does and 2 boys...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Jeez, I wish I had the feed bill for 6 goats! I have 30, Yikes!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Lacie, how do you muck all those pens???


----------



## NyGoatMom

and are you a millionare???


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's not fun Lacie! We won't be home for a while tomorrow and my mom made a comment like that... I'm trying not to think bad thoughts! LOL!

I've been trying to get her bred since October  and she didn't settle last year either..

Awes! She's a cutie!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Hmmm...how often does a doe really not settle?


----------



## NyGoatMom

Oh, and thanks...I love her coloring and she is supposed to be a decent milker...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I am not sure.. First one I have had.. I think she has Cystic overies.. I gave her lute and cysterellion.. So hoping that helps! 

That's good!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NyGoatMom said:


> Lacie, how do you muck all those pens???and are you a millionare???


The pens themselves don't need mucked out hardly ever, just the houses. (They have rather large pens, I do take the dirt down about 4-6 inches once a year though, when I do the veggie gardens). 
:lol: No, I'm not a millionare, I wish though!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Hi/bye guys! :wave:

Just finished watching an awful Jackie Chan movie (as if there is a good Jackie Chan movie)! :hammer: ;-) :roll: ;-)

Just thought I would say: -22 degrees F without wind here! :hammer: :roll:

Now I'm leaving! :wave:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Well, I hope she settles for you...

Well Lacie, you might be a millionare if ya didn't have the critters  lol

Nah, not worth it!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks! 

Yikes that's cold Patrick! :shocked:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, I'd probably be a billionare if I didn't have animals, but that life would be extemely dull!

Wow that's cold Patrick! Sorry about the movie


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah, very dull.. No chasing horses and locking gates with your bra! :ROFL:


----------



## NyGoatMom

LOL :slapfloor:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Ok, Patrick lives in the North pole.... Brrrrr


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Yah, very dull.. No chasing horses and locking gates with your bra! :ROFL:


:slapfloor: :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> :slapfloor: :ROFL:


 :laugh:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Hi/bye guys! :wave:
> 
> Just finished watching an awful Jackie Chan movie (as if there is a good Jackie Chan movie)! :hammer: ;-) :roll: ;-)
> 
> Just thought I would say: -22 degrees F without wind here! :hammer: :roll:
> 
> Now I'm leaving! :wave:


Sounds terrible!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:ROFL: :slapfloor: Oh yeah, I had forgotten I even said anything about that! :slapfloor: :lol: Yes, it would be very, very dull!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Do you have a goldfish brain too Lacie?! I do!  lol!!

Ok.. I'm starting to not make sence anymore so I'm going to gone to bed.. Night 
Oye! I'm spelling stuff wrong now lol! And spell check changes it to ransoms stuff! :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Too bad we're not neighbors! I could use a good laugh here and there....I think coming home to a bra locking my gate would do it


----------



## NyGoatMom

G'nite! Gonna watch some netflix and pass out!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NyGoatMom said:


> Too bad we're not neighbors! I could use a good laugh here and there....I think coming home to a bra locking my gate would do it


Haha, yes well, in time of crisis, you know! :lol:

I'm heading off as well, I have puppies to feed and baby goats to check on


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Do you have a goldfish brain too Lacie?! I do!  lol!!
> 
> Ok.. I'm starting to not make sence anymore so I'm going to gone to bed.. Night
> Oye! I'm spelling stuff wrong now lol! And spell check changes it to ransoms stuff! :lol:


Lol, just a little bit! :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Well hooray!!! it is snowing here again.... not.... I hope it stays snow though, and the freezing rain doesn't come back. 
I guess I should get around and go to bed also, so goodnight anyone left on here.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Aww are y'all leaving me?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Morning guys


----------



## emilieanne

Morning joy  
Sooooo I'm thinking bout this doe:









Whatcha think??


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh she's pretty! And I love her sire! Am not sure who her dam is though...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

The new socks I got at the Sox Market!


----------



## goatlady1314

Haha I love those socks!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Aren't they cute?! And the toes are fuzzy!  hehe!


----------



## goatlady1314

I dont know why but I love long fuzzy socks! And those are super cool because of the toes


----------



## emilieanne

Thanks joy
I dunno how in he world you wear those sox lol. 
The part that goes Inbetween your ties would drive me insane!


----------



## NubianFan

Those socks are hilarious Skyla! There is a store in Eureka Springs Arkansas that sells nothing but socks and stuffed animals!!! how can you not like a store like that, two of my favorite things!!


----------



## NubianFan

I don't know about y'all but I am tired of frozen buckets.

And where is Jill, is she okay I haven't seen her on here in a coupla a days?


----------



## emilieanne

Frozen buckets? Psht. 
I'm tired of the water evaporating!!!


----------



## NubianFan

well if it evaporates you just gotta refill it probably with a nice lovely hose you can drag to said bucket. I am carting buckets into the house, into my spare bathtub thawing them under hot water enough to dump out the ice chunk that is a perfectly frozen solid bucket shaped ice cube and then fill the bucket up with HOT water, only to have to repeat that procedure in a few hours. I would love for it to just be evaporating... I have goat turds in my spare bathtub...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Your tired of frozen buckets?! All the water lines to my house are frozen! This has never ever happened before!!!! :hair:


----------



## emilieanne

lol that's true. 
I can't drag my hose but I certainly don't have goat pebbles in my bathtub!!!! 
I'm sorry :/


Soooo I have a new logic that no one probably thought about.... 
You know how someone says I'm just kidding? Meaning they were messing around? 
And how when a doe tricks us to think she's kidding it's messing with us? 
I think that's why people say I'm just kidding and not I'm just messing around. 
Cause they're yankin on our chains and messing around with us, just like our does   XD


----------



## NubianFan

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Your tired of frozen buckets?! All the water lines to my house are frozen! This has never ever happened before!!!! :hair:


Oh no! Lacie, I have had that happen before and that is NO fun. We were without water for about 3 days til we crawled around under the house and fixed all the broken lines...


----------



## Scottyhorse

emilieanne said:


> Morning joy
> Sooooo I'm thinking bout this doe:
> 
> Whatcha think??


Oh I really like her! Very correct


----------



## Scottyhorse

Carolina hasn't come back into heat!!!!!  :joy: :fireworks: :leap:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Scottyhorse said:


> Carolina hasn't come back into heat!!!!!  :joy: :fireworks: :leap:


Forgot to add the picture and I don't know how to edit posts :lol: (on the app)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I LOVE my socks! Fuzzy socks, toe socks, fuzzy toe socks!  hehe!

Yah.. Frozen buckets are no fun 

Soo... I saw Mr. Youknowwho today  we put the lights on the church tree together (I didn't help the whole time.. But I did help some lol!)  I'm pretty giddy now  got to spend some time with him


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh, and super exciting Sydney!!  Snap doesn't seem to be in heat either! Hopefully it stays that way! Lol!


----------



## Emzi00

I hate frozen water buckets. But, you can always get creative and make an igloo, that is if you're bored enough. :lol:

Oooh... how's Davey??  :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol Emma!! :lol:

:roll: he's good  we are having another youth group/family night thing on Friday and will be having a big turkey dinner  so I will get to see him then too!


----------



## NubianFan

The breeder texted me Dru came into heat today, she said tail flagging in flaming heat. She brought the buck up and he bred her twice, she said she will bring him back again this afternoon then again in the morning and then she should be bred for sure. So whenever we come out of the deep freeze and the roads clear I get to bring Drusilla home!!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Have fun Skyla! :wink:

I'm currently studying for Dairy Knowledge/Quiz Bowl! It's fun (I actually do like studying it :lol! :wahoo: :wahoo: I'll be lurking most of the time though! :lol: 

Hello by the way! :wave:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

How exciting Leslie!! :stars: :leap:


----------



## Emzi00

I never thought I'd say this, but I want this Nigi http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/grd/4214966583.html


----------



## Emzi00

That's awesome Leslie! :wahoo: :dance:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey Patrick  :wave: 

That's cool  I wish they would have a goat one


----------



## NubianFan

I know, she had to pick the coldest day to do it!! maybe she thought she needed to heat things up a little. Anyway, I can't wait to bring her home and I can't wait til she kids!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> I never thought I'd say this, but I want this Nigi http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/grd/4214966583.html


 love her Emma!! She is so pretty! And WATTLES & BLUE EYES to boot!!


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> love her Emma!! She is so pretty! And WATTLES & BLUE EYES to boot!!


Her sire is from Logan too. But... she's in Texas... and I have Alpines... not Nigerians... but I still kinda want her...


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> I know, she had to pick the coldest day to do it!! maybe she thought she needed to heat things up a little. Anyway, I can't wait to bring her home and I can't wait til she kids!!!


I can't wait either!


----------



## NubianFan

Emzi00 said:


> I never thought I'd say this, but I want this Nigi http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/grd/4214966583.html


She's not much bigger than the chickens!! 
I just have to ask though, how'd you get on san antonio's craigslist, you are as bad as I am looking at craigslist in different states.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Hey Patrick  :wave:
> 
> That's cool  I wish they would have a goat one


Dairy Knowledge/Quiz Bowl includes dairy goats. :wink: You must pay for the resources though! :sigh:  The dairy cow resources are free, but dairy goat resources aren't!

General Livestock Knowledge/Quiz Bowl includes meat goats, but our 4-H club couldn't form a team (not enough players).  I settled for a bowl that includes caprine animals though! :lol: :wink:


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> I never thought I'd say this, but I want this Nigi http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/grd/4214966583.html


:shock:
No way, I want her! :lol:
I almost posted that ad on here the other day! What are you doing looking in Texas anyways? :scratch: :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Her sire is from Logan too. But... she's in Texas... and I have Alpines... not Nigerians... but I still kinda want her...


I know who she's from now!  he is a very handsome buck!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Dairy Knowledge/Quiz Bowl includes dairy goats. :wink: You must pay for the resources though! :sigh:  The dairy cow resources are free, but dairy goat resources aren't! General Livestock Knowledge/Quiz Bowl includes meat goats, but our 4-H club couldn't form a team (not enough players).  I settled for a bowl that includes caprine animals though! :lol: :wink:


Oh.. Didn't know that.. Around here there is nothing to do with goats  we have a simple little fun quize bowl thing but it's just a for fun thing..


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> love her Emma!! She is so pretty! And WATTLES & BLUE EYES to boot!!


I didn't notice the wattles the other day when I saw it, that's cute... 
You know, I love blue eyes, but I like brown almost as much. A lot of people seem to think that blue eyes are the only thing worth having, but I love the brown too.  All shades of brown/gold eyes are cool I think.


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> She's not much bigger than the chickens!!
> I just have to ask though, how'd you get on san antonio's craigslist, you are as bad as I am looking at craigslist in different states.


I was looking for Sarah.... or..um... Cathy... or whoever.... I was bored.


----------



## NubianFan

Hee hee hee Emma, I do it too, don't worry

Sarah I agree, I LOVE blue eyes in humans but in animals I like brown eyed ones just as much as blue eyed ones. Funny my crush doesn't have blue eyes.... I still like him.


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Oh, and super exciting Sydney!!  Snap doesn't seem to be in heat either! Hopefully it stays that way! Lol!


:clap: wahoo!! I looove the buck she is bred to! Carolina's gunna have some nice kids!!!


----------



## Emzi00

http://centralmich.craigslist.org/grd/4186755178.html
Hey Patrick, look at this


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I just cut my feed bill again. Down to 26! Progress


----------



## Emzi00

Which ones did you sell?


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Emzi00 said:


> http://centralmich.craigslist.org/grd/4186755178.html
> Hey Patrick, look at this


For a pedigree like that he should look better (IMO). Plus the price is too high for him. :wink: His nice barrel like ribs are the only thing going for him. :wink:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Wow, lucky you! Only 26 goaties left!


----------



## Emzi00

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> For a pedigree like that he should look better (IMO). Plus the price is too high for him. :wink: His nice barrel like ribs are the only thing going for him. :wink:


But he's cute


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Emzi00 said:


> But he's cute


True... :wink: ... And I'm sure feed would solve a lot of his bad traits. :wink:

My buck looks like that except mine is shorter bodied and doesn't have a fancy pedigree (and traditional in color). :wink:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

4 more oberhasli's. Pan, one of the bucks, because he was just beating the heck out of Abner, and Abner is actually a really nice buck, very gentle, and I'm now at peace with what he did 
Then I sold 3 of the adult does, because this morning they had the oldest doe on the ground and they were all ramming into her and slamming her around. That set me off! I was done with those four and took them to the sale.
Then I went to Wal-Mart and bought some groceries with the money


----------



## Emzi00

Do you have any of the Oberhasli's bred?

How were the shopping carts? Scary?


----------



## Emzi00

http://goldcountry.craigslist.org/grd/4183873958.html
*little cool guy*


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, all the oberhasli does should have been bred (except the doelings). But I still have the three doelings, and their mom, and Abner.

The shopping carts were just fine! Leave it at that!  :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> http://goldcountry.craigslist.org/grd/4183873958.html
> *little cool guy*


I've seen him 
Kinda looks like goober... except goober doesn't have a floofy hair do, that steep of a rump, wattles, and goober has more depth :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

AND his beard has decided it will come in... it's about and inch long :lol:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I've seen him
> Kinda looks like goober... except goober doesn't have a floofy hair do, that steep of a rump, wattles, and goober has more depth :lol:


Who's Goober? I know the boer buck goober, but I'm assuming you're talking about dairy. :smile: :lol: I don't know much of the diary bloodlines; please inform the less knowledgeable boer goat raisers (or at least me :grin! :snowcheese: :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh: I figured you'd have. 
Goober isn't very manly, huh? :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Goober is my Alpine buck, that's not his registered name though 

And no, he's not very manly... that's why I have told you he'd be great for manly does! :ROFL:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

When did dairy cow farming become a science!!!  :roll:

Water intake (gal/day)	=	4.22
+ (0.19 x DM intake)
+ (0.108 x pounds of milk)
+ (0.374 x ounces of sodium)
+ (0.06 x minimum daily temperature in F)


----------



## NubianFan

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well, all the oberhasli does should have been bred (except the doelings). But I still have the three doelings, and their mom, and Abner.
> 
> The shopping carts were just fine! Leave it at that!  :lol:


:clap: I am so proud of you Lacie for even being able to say the shopping carts were just fine!!


----------



## Emzi00

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Who's Goober? I know the boer buck goober, but I'm assuming you're talking about dairy. :smile: :lol: I don't know much of the diary bloodlines; please inform the less knowledgeable boer goat raisers (or at least me :grin! :snowcheese: :lol:


Goober is Lacie's buck out of Moon that she retained this year... also my to-be doeling's daddy


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> I didn't notice the wattles the other day when I saw it, that's cute...  You know, I love blue eyes, but I like brown almost as much. A lot of people seem to think that blue eyes are the only thing worth having, but I love the brown too.  All shades of brown/gold eyes are cool I think.


I like both, but I just have a thing for blue eyes! Lol! I don't have any with BEs though


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> For a pedigree like that he should look better (IMO). Plus the price is too high for him. :wink: His nice barrel like ribs are the only thing going for him. :wink:


That's what I was thinking too.... Looks like he got off on a bad start.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ick! My hands smell gross from worming Ellie, and her sucking/licking/biting my hands and giving her Probios lol! Yuck!


----------



## NubianFan

Emzi00 said:


> http://goldcountry.craigslist.org/grd/4183873958.html
> *little cool guy*


Now he is a little werido if I have ever seen a little weirdo...:greengrin:


----------



## Scottyhorse

We're setting up our Christmas tree  


Yesterday we set up a Christmas tree for my neighbor and his three year old son  they're getting back from rounding up cattle tonight, and they have no idea what we did!!


----------



## NubianFan

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Ick! My hands smell gross from worming Ellie, and her sucking/licking/biting my hands and giving her Probios lol! Yuck!


at least you don't smell like a weenie....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, that bucks hair do just screams "creepy" to me! :lol:

And I didn't actually push the carts...


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Scottyhorse said:


> That's what I was thinking too.... Looks like he got off on a bad start.


Great minds think alike! :smile: :grin:


----------



## Texaslass

That buck looks almost exactly like Storm! :-o (who has wattles) But, I think Storm probably has a better rump... 



> I like both, but I just have a thing for blue eyes! Lol! I don't have any with BEs though


My buck Breck has BEs, but none of my does do. I hope Ella has a blue-eyed doeling. 
The 2 younger doelings have the BE gene, though so hopefully they will pass it along to their kids. Especially since I intend to breed them to Breck once they're big enough.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> We're setting up our Christmas tree  Yesterday we set up a Christmas tree for my neighbor and his three year old son  they're getting back from rounding up cattle tonight, and they have no idea what we did!!


That's so cool!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> at least you don't smell like a weenie....


LOL! That might smell better


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Yeah, that bucks hair do just screams "creepy" to me! :lol:
> 
> And I didn't actually push the carts...


I think his hair is cute 

Just glare at it from a distance... telling yourself that you'll live and it's not the end of the world...


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Skyla: Hug a buck and then tell me about stink! :laugh:


----------



## Scottyhorse

I think we need a bigger tree! :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Edit: Storm has a handsomer face, cool horns, better rump, more depth, better rear leg angulation (from what I can see), and he's just all around better-looking. But otherwise, they are identical! :lol:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Scottyhorse said:


> I think we need a bigger tree! :lol:


Reminds me of a commercial... Hold on a second...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Skyla: Hug a buck and then tell me about stink! :laugh:


I like the buck smell  for the most part anyway lol! It does t really bother me at all


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Texaslass said:


> handsomer


"Handsomer"... Really!?!? Oye... :roll: :grin: :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> I think we need a bigger tree! :lol:


:laugh:

You should see the one we put up at my church today! I'll try and get a pic of it on Friday  it's big!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I like the buck smell  for the most part anyway lol! It does t really bother me at all


Me either, but that apparently isn't true to the rest of my family! :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Me either, but that apparently isn't true to the rest of my family! :laugh:


Same here :laugh:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Texaslass said:


> Edit: Storm has a handsomer face, cool horns, better rump, more depth, better rear leg angulation (from what I can see), and he's just all around better-looking. But otherwise, they are identical! :lol:


Identical, but completely different! Got it! :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> "Handsomer"... Really!?!? Oye... :roll: :grin: :laugh:


I said that just for you, Patrick!  :ROFL:
We do that all the time around here- I know the "correct" way to say stuff a lot of the time, but it's just easier to say it like that. :lol: Plus Ah'm Texan. :shrug: We don't tend to worry 'bout the details of proper grammer and spellin'.  :slapfloor:


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Identical, but completely different! Got it! :lol:


Identical at a glance, yes!! d:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, well if you get down to it, Goober has the same color and that's all.


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> ... just stop....
> :ROFL: just kidding...kinda...


What, am I bothering you? :shrug: d:
I'm done! :shrug: :hammer:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And actually that buck and storm are different colors too


----------



## NubianFan

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I like the buck smell  for the most part anyway lol! It does t really bother me at all


The buck that bred Dru, when we dropped her off the lady kept saying how stinky he was and how her hands stunk so bad, and she was afraid for him to touch me she was like he will get his stink on ya, I was only about 4 inches from him at one point and less than a foot away from him for about 15 minutes and I never smelled anything.... at all... I don't have a good nose to begin with but I would think I could smell SOMETHING if everyone else thinks it smells so awful.


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> And actually that buck and storm are different colors too


Please enlighten me... :roll:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Texaslass said:


> What, am I bothering you? :shrug: d:
> I'm done! :shrug: :hammer:


Lol, no the "Texas" talk you were doing! I hate that, and I don't even know why. My other half of the family lives in Tennessee, and I just cannot talk to them on the phone, I only understand a tenth of what's flying out of their mouth! But I know what they're saying in person :shrug:


----------



## Texaslass

Haha, oh Lacie.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

The commercial I thought of does not appear on Google! :roll:

I have to go guys... Talk to you later!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Texaslass said:


> Please enlighten me... :roll:


Storms a Cou Blanc, the other buck is a Cou Clair like Goober.

13 days before Alices due dates begin, and 17 days untill Christmas!! :greengrin: :clap: :snowcheese: :stars:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Bye Patrick :wave:


----------



## NubianFan

6 days before graduation!!! :clap:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That's awesome Leslie!

My house thawed out too! :stars: :greengrin:


----------



## Texaslass

The one in the ad looked like a cou blanc to me... I thought it was just the light making him look creamy in front... :shrug:
And Goober looked cou blanc when he was little too, I haven't seen him recently.


----------



## goatlady1314

Hey everyone, it snowed 2 inches here


----------



## NubianFan

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> That's awesome Leslie!
> 
> My house thawed out too! :stars: :greengrin:


Yay!! for thawed out houses!:sun:


----------



## NubianFan

Well my daughter's school is still closed tomorrow, but my university has yet to announce what they are doing, I wish they would make up their minds.


----------



## NyGoatMom

2 inches isn't bad goatlady  I have to say we only got a dusting here .... didn't hurt my feelings any 

Hi guys :wave:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Texaslass said:


> The one in the ad looked like a cou blanc to me... I thought it was just the light making him look creamy in front... :shrug:
> And Goober looked cou blanc when he was little too, I haven't seen him recently.


Goober's a cou clair, and his sister's a cou blanc  When they are white in front and black in the hindquarters, its a cou blanc. When the are creamy/off white/ tan/ saffron in the front and have black hinds, they are cou clair.
Pretty sure the one in the ad was a cou clair


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goatlady1314 said:


> Hey everyone, it snowed 2 inches here


We got 3-4 inches in spots, the goaties werent too pleased!


----------



## Emzi00

How's Marshmallow been lately Lacie? :laugh:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

He's fine, him and his brother Orange George are just fine. His dad Mittens is fine too, and his Mom, Kur is well also. :greengrin: :ROFL:

So, did you enjoy the pics of Goob?


----------



## NyGoatMom

That little one in the last pic by the tire can come to Ny anytime


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I betcha don't know what color Orange George is! :lol:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> We got 3-4 inches in spots, the goaties werent too pleased!


I'm back...

I got about 1 foot of snow in MN you Californians!  :grin: JK


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

1-3 inches here tomorrow


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I betcha don't know what color Orange George is! :lol:


Purple? :grin: :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NyGoatMom said:


> That little one in the last pic by the tire can come to Ny anytime


Hehe, that's Goober, my buck. He's much bigger than that now  Still not very manly, has no manly cologne, hardly has a beard at all, and he still sounds like a baby :lol: Still soft though!  At least where there isnt pee...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Purple? :grin: :lol:


Nope!  :lol:

Orange George is completly white. His name is Orange George because he has orange eyes. 

And Mittens, doesnt actually have mittens, he's all white too


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Nope!  :lol:
> 
> Orange George is completly white. His name is Orange George because he has orange eyes.
> 
> And Mittens, doesnt actually have mittens, he's all white too


Haha Ok... It was worth a shot! :lol:

I would like to see a purple cat! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> He's fine, him and his brother Orange George are just fine. His dad Mittens is fine too, and his Mom, Kur is well also. :greengrin: :ROFL:
> 
> So, did you enjoy the pics of Goob?


Hehe, I ever tell you about all the cats round here? :lol: Chiparoo, Kit kat, my baby, Alex, Socks, Butters... Mamba... Jackie... Chester... I could go on and on :greengrin:
Yes I sure did  But I don't like his sister's face


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I betcha don't know what color Orange George is! :lol:


Black?!?! :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Yes I sure did  But I don't like his sister's face


:hair: Ugh! I don't like it either! She has her mom's ugly face  But Goobers face, his is glorious! His face saves it. :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Hehe, I ever tell you about all the cats round here? :lol: Chiparoo, Kit kat, my baby, Alex, Socks, Butters... Mamba... Jackie... Chester... I could go on and on :greengrin:
> Yes I sure did  But I don't like his sister's face


Wow, that's a lot of cats Emma!! :shock: Can you send me one or two? :greengrin:

Thank you Lacie, I know the difference between cou clair and cou blanc. :roll:
But I don't know, I kind of still think the one in the ad is a cou blanc..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Haha Ok... It was worth a shot! :lol:
> 
> I would like to see a purple cat! :lol:


That'd be cool, or blue! 

It's also a bit disappointing to me that a red heeler and a blue heeler don't make purple pups


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

It's been forever since I've heard Nitty Gritty Dirt Band!!! It's on the radio!!! :leap:


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> Wow, that's a lot of cats Emma!! :shock: Can you send me one or two? :greengrin:
> 
> Thank you Lacie, I know the difference between cou clair and cou blanc. :roll:
> But I don't know, I kind of still think the one in the ad is a cou blanc..


Not all of them are around still.. we're down to three now, but we've had many many cats before... I could go into a really long story about each of them.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ok, I went through the trouble of going back to that ad and looking... he's a cou clair  :shades:


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Not all of them are around still.. we're down to three now, but we've had many many cats before... I could go into a really long story about each of them.


:laugh:
We've had all of 4 in my life. 
3 were mine, but one was still a kitten when we gave her away- she wasn't much of a pet. She was part Siamese and pretty destructive and unfriendly. :/
And one got run over at 6 months old.
The other I still have, I've told you about her.  I don't seem to very lucky when it comes to cats. :/ d: 
The one that wasn't mine was my favorite, big orange tabby mutt- he was the best.


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Ok, I went through the trouble of going back to that ad and looking... he's a cou clair  :shades:


Seems to me that with a picture of that quality it comes down to more of personal opinion.... Emma? How about you be the judge? d: :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

We've had well over three dozen. Stupid things kept getting knocked up.


----------



## NubianFan

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Goober's a cou clair, and his sister's a cou blanc  When they are white in front and black in the hindquarters, its a cou blanc. When the are creamy/off white/ tan/ saffron in the front and have black hinds, they are cou clair.
> Pretty sure the one in the ad was a cou clair


I just call them vanilla and chocolate and caramel and chocolate 
:think:


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> Seems to me that with a picture of that quality it comes down to more of personal opinion.... Emma? How about you be the judge? d: :lol:


He's a cou clair. You know I'm going to take Lacie's side :roll:


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> We've had well over three dozen. Stupid things kept getting knocked up.


Wow; might be time to start thinkin' about fixing them, maybe.  d: :lol:
Though I love kittens. I really didn't want the cat I have now to get fixed, but the parents insisted. :roll:


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> He's a cou clair. You know I'm going to take Lacie's side :roll:


Oh well, maybe I just have bad eyesight! :shrug: d: :ROFL:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Almost to 1400 pages! :dance:


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> Wow; might be time to start thinkin' about fixing them, maybe.  d: :lol:
> Though I love kittens. I really didn't want the cat I have now to get fixed, but the parents insisted. :roll:


The three we have left are spayed. We got fed up with kittens. Couldn't find homes for all of um so we said "That's it!" And got em fixed.


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> Oh well, maybe I just have bad eyesight! :shrug: d: :ROFL:


It's from all that soap making


----------



## Texaslass

You know I want to see pics sometime!


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> It's from all that soap making


Probably. :eyeroll:  :/


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

1988, The News From Home

Dear Son,
I know that you do not read very fast, so I am writing this as slow as I can.
Your father has a wonderful new job. He has about 500 people under him. He is cutting grass at the cemetary.
You won't recognise the house when you come to visit... because we've moved.
The new house has a washing machine built in, but it sure is slow. Last week I put in four shirts and soap into it, pulled the chain.... and haven't seen them since. Don't think that it will be long though, because the rinse water was clear when I puled the chain to check on them today.
Your Uncle Mickey in Ireland drowned last week. He fell into a vat of whiskey at the brewery where he worked in Dublin. Some of his workers dived in to save him, but he fought them off bravely. The wake had to be put off because it took three days for the fire to die out when they cremated him.
Your sister, Margaret, had a baby this morning. I haven't found out yet if it's a girl or boy, so I don't know if you are an aunt or an uncle.
The weather has been something although. It only rained twice last week.... first for three days, then for four days. The wind was real bad also. On Monday, it was so bad that one of our chickens laid the same egg four times.

Your Loving Mother

That was one of the stories I wanted to share a while ago, but I lost it.


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> You know I want to see pics sometime!


Of the cats? Okay. 
:laugh: Lacie has seen one of them. :slapfloor:


----------



## Texaslass

That's funny Lacie. :laugh:

I have to go outside, I can't breath in here anymore *gasp*... TTYL! :wave:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, that story didn't pan out the way I had set it, it just globbed together! Whatever :eyeroll:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

See ya! :wave:


----------



## Scottyhorse

It's up! Can't see it as well when the curtains are open though.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I want to put lights on all my fish tanks (four, soon to be 6 or 7) :lol:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Nice Sydney! My contacts are getting dry, but is it real or plastic. Sorry... I look like this - :shocked: trying to see. :smile:


----------



## Emzi00

I'm not sure whether to think that story is depressing or hilarious.. :scratch:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Emzi00 said:


> I'm not sure whether to think that story is depressing or hilarious.. :scratch:


I had the same mixed emotions. :smile: :-?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> I'm not sure whether to think that story is depressing or hilarious.. :scratch:


Its a bit of both


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Nice Sydney! My contacts are getting dry, but is it real or plastic. Sorry... I look like this - :shocked: trying to see. :smile:


:lol: It's a real tree  Smells good in here! I know how dry eyes feel! I don't have contacts but have 'dry eye syndrome' and have to use drops


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Scottyhorse said:


> :lol: It's a real tree  Smells good in here! I know how dry eyes feel! I don't have contacts but have 'dry eye syndrome' and have to use drops


Awesome (about the pine tree)...

Dry eye syndrome has to stink! 

I would put drops in my eyes, but I ran out! :lol:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Random question: What are BoSe and Probios? :scratch:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

BoSe is a selenium and vitamin E supplement to prevent weak pasturns, white muscle disease, etc. And probios are probiotics you give to them to make them feel better, off rumens, etc.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> BoSe is a selenium and vitamin E supplement to prevent weak pasturns, white muscle disease, etc. And probios are probiotics you give to them to make them feel better, off rumens, etc.


Ok thanks... :smile:


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie knows everything, I'm convinced.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Awesome (about the pine tree)...
> 
> Dry eye syndrome has to stink!
> 
> I would put drops in my eyes, but I ran out! :lol:


I'll send you some :greengrin: :lol:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Scottyhorse said:


> I'll send you some :greengrin: :lol:


Haha ok... :wink:


----------



## Scottyhorse

I can't wait till spring!!! :stars: Baby goats.... Show season starts... Not so cold... And my birthday


----------



## NubianFan

yay spring!!!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hmmm.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Scottyhorse said:


> I can't wait till spring!!! :stars: Baby goats.... Show season starts... Not so cold... And my birthday


... And fishing when it isn't cold! (Ice fishing... )


----------



## Emzi00

I'm still looking forward to that hair appointment Lacie  July 27, 2018 :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

winter got here too fast this year... it isn't fair...


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> ... And fishing when it isn't cold! (Ice fishing... )


I like fishing, even though I'm not super great at it :lol: It's fun


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Scottyhorse said:


> I like fishing, even though I'm not super great at it :lol: It's fun


I love summer fishing; I can't tolerate ice fishing. :wink:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> I love summer fishing; I can't tolerate ice fishing. :wink:


I wouldn't like it either! My uncle goes ice fishing though. He's in Wisconsin


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Your tree looks really nice Sydney! 

Oursdon't mine the sweatshirt in the way lol!)


----------



## NubianFan

Ummm where is Jill, I am actually kind of getting worried about her, I haven't seen her on in a couple of days. have y'all?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Wasn't she on yesterday for a short while??


----------



## Scottyhorse

It's so pretty Skyla!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

NubianFan said:


> Ummm where is Jill, I am actually kind of getting worried about her, I haven't seen her on in a couple of days. have y'all?


There's a one "goathiker" signed in right now. :wink:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks  I actually like yours better  I LOVE real trees with white lights  makes it classy looking


----------



## Scottyhorse

Scottyhorse said:


> It's so pretty Skyla!


And thanks :wink:


----------



## Emzi00

I love fishing  I like fishing for pike and walleye. I can't catch pan fish for the life of me! :lol: I went up to Ontario fishing this last summer, roughed it in the middle of nowhere. 40 miles from nearest civilization. That was tons of fun


----------



## Scottyhorse

NubianFan said:


> Ummm where is Jill, I am actually kind of getting worried about her, I haven't seen her on in a couple of days. have y'all?


Maybe the power went out?


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Thanks  I actually like yours better  I LOVE real trees with white lights  makes it classy looking


Is yours not real? Looks like it.


----------



## NubianFan

ok good, we musta just missed each other the last coupla days. I just know the last thing I heard from her she had made it home sliding through ice and then was going to check on her chickens.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> Is yours not real? Looks like it.


No it's fake.. My mom doesn't like real trees cause they make too much of a mess  I LOVE real trees and the way the smell!  I can only remember one tree that we have had that was real...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haven't had that many in a while!


----------



## Emzi00

Your battery is almost dead


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah I know lol! It keeps popping up and yelling at me :lol: 

And I hate that dumb add! :hair: they are so annoying!  and the visa gift card one :roll:


----------



## NubianFan

Lol


----------



## NubianFan

So Dru will be due May 7th or May 8th!!!!! Yay!!!! I am kinda glad it will be very warm here by then.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

May babies are nice  no heat lamps!  lol!


----------



## NubianFan

exactly!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm hoping our two sets of April kids won't need heat lamps! I'm wishing we waited for March kids.. Not looking forward to milking in February  lol!


----------



## NubianFan

hee hee hee


----------



## goathiker

I have kids due March 6

Hi guys, been crawling under the house with a hair drier. :roll: I can flush the toilet again now.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh my! That sounds lovely Jill! :shock:


----------



## NubianFan

Yuck I hate frozen pipes


----------



## goathiker

Something had pulled all the insulation down from around the hot water heater. It's all good now and is supposed to warm back up this week. We had snow on the beach. That's very rare here. The goats are doing fine. Bean and Jeter are walking a little sore footed from the ice. They are spending their time laying on the compost pile for heat.


----------



## NubianFan

well we made it so far without losing power, so I think we probably won't lose it now, after them telling us to expect to be out for up to 7 days I think that is good. I left all my faucets dripping last night and nothing froze thankfully. I have had lines freeze before though and that is no fun.


----------



## Emzi00

Hey Patrick, you up for editing my book when I'm done with it? I'm sure there would be quite a few things you'd catch that I wouldn't :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Well, that's great. Losing power doesn't bother me too much. It makes DH crabby though and he's not much fun to live with. Our house cooks/heats on propane though. I know many are all electric anymore.


----------



## NubianFan

I do have a fireplace and we got it going. I was more worried about losing power and not being able to complete my final assignments but that didn't happen.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I want a fire place  and a nice cabin like living room  with a real Christmas tree with some pine cones and white lights on it  and my goat ornament of corse!  lol! Ok.. Sorry for my randomness! LOL!


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> I have kids due March 6
> 
> Hi guys, been crawling under the house with a hair drier. :roll: I can flush the toilet again now.


Our kids will be due April 16th and sometime in April or May... depends on when she decides to come into heat 

Our neighbor has frozen pipes also.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

My latest are April 12th lol!


----------



## Scottyhorse

We have a fireplace too


----------



## goathiker

My other 2 are pasture bred, so, they'll have them whenever.


----------



## goathiker

I have a wood stove. It isn't set up yet though. We have some work to do on the roof first.


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> My other 2 are pasture bred, so, they'll have them whenever.


This will be my first breeding season with due dates :slapfloor:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Emzi00 said:


> Hey Patrick, you up for editing my book when I'm done with it? I'm sure there would be quite a few things you'd catch that I wouldn't :lol:


Sorry... I forgot to sign off last time I was on. LOL 

Sure... :wink: Are they novels or short stories?

Hello again... :wave: I need to remember to sign off when I'm done! LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Love this 
Would have to make some changes to make it more my style.. But the overall looks of the house are lovely!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Off to bed guys... Talk to you tomorrow! :wave:

I'll try to sign off too! :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Night Patrick  :wave: I should head down too.. *yawn*


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Pretty cool looking, I wouldn't have to do much, it's pretty much my style 
I have a wood stove, but no fireplace :/


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh I like it a lot how it is! Just some minor tweaking


----------



## Scottyhorse

I saw a cute idea the other day. A home made candle in a teacup


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That is cute  do you burn it in the tea cup?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Yup  My mom had some in little wide mouth mason jars


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

We just drove through yesterday!! Why didn't I see this before then! :wallbang:

http://burlington.craigslist.org/grd/4220041136.html


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> Yup  My mom had some in little wide mouth mason jars


Oh those sound pretty! I seen some in colored mason jars, those were real pretty


----------



## Scottyhorse

That stinks Skyla. Those look nice!  

They are pretty


----------



## NubianFan

did you have a big truck with you those look pretty big.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Scottyhorse said:


> This will be my first breeding season with due dates :slapfloor:


Me too! And they are about a week off possibly cause I didn't write it down :shock:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

And this! :hair:

http://nh.craigslist.org/grd/4182821368.html

Not that I really have the spare $ laying around.. But I sure could use quite a bit of that stuff! :sigh:

I bet


----------



## dodge_dart69

Hey guys, pygmys









Vs

Boer goats


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> did you have a big truck with you those look pretty big.


No.. But one can dream :lol: I would have strapped it to the roof of the jeep!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

dodge_dart69 said:


> Hey guys, pygmys Vs Boer goats


They are both cute!


----------



## dodge_dart69

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> They are both cute!


Yea, especially the ones in the picture. My mini gurl. (Mini me, the pygmy) and my big gurl (electra, boer goat)


----------



## Scottyhorse

dodge_dart69 said:


> Hey guys, pygmys
> 
> View attachment 49104
> 
> 
> Vs
> 
> Boer goats
> 
> View attachment 49105


I like them both, because I breed both, plus Nigerians


----------



## dodge_dart69

Scottyhorse said:


> I like them both, because I breed both, plus Nigerians


Yea, i also breed nubians. I tried to get a n.d once but i couldn't


----------



## NubianFan

That pygmy is adorable, if she goes missing don't dare look in Arkansas nope don't do it.


----------



## dodge_dart69




----------



## dodge_dart69

NubianFan said:


> That pygmy is adorable, if she goes missing don't dare look in Arkansas nope don't do it.


Lol, thanks. She's pregnant. Don't you dare steel my baby mini


----------



## dodge_dart69

Snort this, our buck. What do u think?


----------



## NubianFan

I think he is a nice buck

I better hit the hay though guys see y'all tomorrow


----------



## Scottyhorse

dodge_dart69 said:


> Snort this, our buck. What do u think?
> 
> View attachment 49114


I like this guy, but I don't like his front end and his rump is quite steep... What other buck are you considering? What does will he breed?


----------



## dodge_dart69

Scottyhorse said:


> I like this guy, but I don't like his front end and his rump is quite steep... What other buck are you considering? What does will he breed?


 e will breed electra. he won 2nd in the u.s. national show:rose:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Hey guys!!! We got consolation in the tournament and I made the all tournament team!!! (They pick the best 16 players out of the while tournament) the roads were terrible all the way home tho, so instead of 2 hours it took 4... We drove 20 almost the whole time :roll: night now guys, it's already Monday here and I have school in the AM!!


----------



## Scottyhorse

dodge_dart69 said:


> e will breed electra. he won 2nd in the u.s. national show:rose:


Is she the doe in your avatar? They would be a good match.


----------



## dodge_dart69

Scottyhorse said:


> Is she the doe in your avatar? They would be a good match.


 yes she is! there babys will be my next year fair project:lovey:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Very cool! This is my Boer doe: Leaning Tree PC Lost And Found aka 'Ellie'


----------



## nchen7

oy....I can't sleep!!!

so.........life seems to have taken another turn (in a good way). which means, i'll be breeding my girls!!!! this week, buck hunting at their breeders. will be posting a thread for which to pick later on this week! yay!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

How exciting Nchen!!! :stars:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Eeeww! It's snowing here!


----------



## nchen7

yes...it'll be interesting. a job totally different to what i'm doing now, but I think it's a good move. only thing is....I have to stay on the island..... boo!


----------



## NyGoatMom

What do you do for work nchen?


----------



## nchen7

it's so boring, I almost don't wanna say..... i'm an accountant (booooo!!!). I used to work at a Big 4 firm, and now, in industry.


----------



## Scottyhorse

My friend wants to be an accountant  Congrats on the buck hunting  So you aren't going to move to Canada?


----------



## nchen7

sigh...not yet. we're hoping to in a year or two work out a deal where we can split time, but we'll see. i'd love to move back sooner rather than later......

tell your friend the life of an accountant is SUPER boring! safe job, but unless you LOVE accounting (seriously....who does?), I don't suggest it. lol


----------



## Emzi00

HTML:







Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Sorry... I forgot to sign off last time I was on. LOL
> 
> Sure... :wink: Are they novels or short stories?
> 
> Hello again... :wave: I need to remember to sign off when I'm done! LOL


It would be a novel.. Short stories are for sissies..


----------



## NyGoatMom

lol nchen! I am a stay at home mom right now, but I worked as a CNA for 16 years...talk about stress :hair:

An accountant sounds good to me!


----------



## NubianFan

ugh wish me luck guys, roads here still icy but stupid university is NOT closing so since it is my final presentation scheduled for tonight I have to try to make it. I finally got the car out from under a sheet of ice after letting it sit running for about 30 minutes and beating and digging and scraping at it with an ice scraper and spraying it with de-icer. I am so annoyed the whole state's public school's are closed but he university decides to stay open even for night graduate classes.... grrrrr


----------



## NyGoatMom

Be careful nubianfan! Good luck with the presentation


----------



## goatlady1314

Hi ;-)


----------



## Emzi00

Good luck Leslie.


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie, would you know a Nicole and Jason who have goats near you? :scratch: They're moving out of state :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Not off the top of my head... what breed?

Good luck, Leslie!


----------



## NubianFan

And it is my presentation night so not only do I have to get there, I have to get there looking gorgeous.... sigh... nice shoes and ice don't mix.... scraping car windshields and nice blouses don't mix. and lets not even talk about my HAIR


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Put a sweater on over the blouse, and change shoes in the car before you get out.
....Maybe drive with a shower cap on to protect your hair too! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Not off the top of my head... what breed?
> 
> Good luck, Leslie!


Apparently Alpine, Nubian, and a grade :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Put a sweater on over the blouse, and change shoes in the car before you get out.
> ....Maybe drive with a shower cap on to protect your hair too! :lol:


That would be quite a sight! :slapfloor:


----------



## NubianFan

LOL I know it sounds funny Emma, but Lacie actually has a pretty good idea.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

:wave: hi guys!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

3weeks ago, I was rejoicing that BB was in heat. Today, I am rejoicing that she isn't and hasn't been (these past few days would've been her next cycle) :stars: thrilled!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That's awesome Sarah! Now you get to start the count down! :clap: :wahoo: :greengrin:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Yup!!! I've been hesitantly counting down because I was worried I would get all excited and then have to breed her again. So I'm so excited!!!! Later I'm gonna put a ticker up!


----------



## NubianFan

Yay!!!! my professor told me not to risk trying to come in that is was too dangerous and he told me that he asked the university to allow him to cancel class and they never got back to him and it is too late to cancel it now so he is having to hold class but he isn't counting it against anyone who can't make it. I love this professor he is so awesome, this is the second time he has done something really nice for me.


----------



## Emzi00

Algebra and history down, English and science to go! I have to much homework tonight :roll:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

:laugh: I don't have any for once!!


----------



## goatlady1314

How soon after a ff is bred does their milk start coming in?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I was curious about that too, when will I start to see an udder on my girl?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> 3weeks ago, I was rejoicing that BB was in heat. Today, I am rejoicing that she isn't and hasn't been (these past few days would've been her next cycle) :stars: thrilled!


How exciting!!  I'm doing the same about Snappy!


----------



## Scottyhorse

H h h hi g g g guys. S s s so c c c cold!!! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey Sydney  cold here too  and I have to go out and feed too


----------



## goatlady1314

Its freezing here but luckly im done with my chores already


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

don't rub it in  LOL!

I'm headed out now...


----------



## Emzi00

Skyla, it has to be dark there by now... are you a vampire??


----------



## goatlady1314

dont freeze, mean while I am enjoying a nice cup of hot cocoa mmm.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I already did mine but it was FREEZING and I did them at 4!!!! It's sooooooooooo cold here


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Skyla, it has to be dark there by now... are you a vampire??


It is dark 

But I was at work and my sisters didn't feed the jr does :roll:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Skyla, it has to be dark there by now... are you a vampire??


Agreed, it's DEFINITELY dark here. It gets dark so early, I hate it :roll: so skyla, are you?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I know I hate that it gets dark so early 

No! LOL! Blood freaks me out! LOL!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

:lol: haha, I don't mind blood really...


----------



## goatlady1314

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I know I hate that it gets dark so early
> 
> No! LOL! Blood freaks me out! LOL!


Same here but I love the twilight series!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It doesn't hugely bother me.. But sometimes idk.. I don't like blood lol!


----------



## Emzi00

I'm cool with blood, as long as it's not my own.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It is COLD out here!'


----------



## goatlady1314

I cant stand shots! Especially when they draw blood yuck!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I can do shots.. As long as they aren't IM.. Lol! And we will be drawing blood for the first time soon...


----------



## NubianFan

My daughter has my ferret out because she got hers out alone yesterday and she had to give equal time, he just crawled across my legs, butt and back and then got to my hair, then he crawled down and licked my arm, gave me a kiss and ran off. LOL They are so funny they each have their person and Rascal is hers and Rowdy is mine and he knows I am his person, even though she is the one that has him out.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

All snug as a bug


----------



## goathiker

Aww, I miss my ferret. I'm going to raise another one when my pair of rats are gone. 

I thought it was supposed tom start warming up. I think the weatherman was dreaming.


----------



## goatlady1314

Aww how cute!


----------



## fishin816

Hi everyone!!!! 

I have a random question...... Which would be better for adding milk production to does? Noble goat dairy parlor 18 or noble goat high fiber? Which one would increase milk production?


----------



## Emzi00

This is a nice song..


----------



## goathiker

fishin816 said:


> Hi everyone!!!!
> 
> I have a random question...... Which would be better for adding milk production to does? Noble goat dairy parlor 18 or noble goat high fiber? Which one would increase milk production?


 Um, do you want my honest opinion on those feeds?


----------



## Emzi00

:slapfloor: :ROFL: Oh Jill! :lol: :slapfloor:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> This is a nice song..


What song??

Lol Jill :lol:


----------



## goatlady1314

Can anyone tell me how long after a ff is bred does their milk start coming in?


----------



## NubianFan

LOL now my daughter is tickling him and he is doing that ferret laugh. It is hilarious. I have never seen him do it before when being tickled he does it all the time when he is playing


----------



## NubianFan

omgosh he is jumping around laughing and playing all over the place.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Awww sounds adorable!!


----------



## NubianFan

He is a straight up mess, ferrets are just fun, they just have this absolute zeal for life.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goatlady1314 said:


> Can anyone tell me how long after a ff is bred does their milk start coming in?


Depends on the goat.. But probably around the fourth month or so


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

How adorable Leslie!!


----------



## Ainsle15

Hello all! So I can't figure out how to start a thread of my own, so I hope it is okay that I just tag onto here! I recently purchased a 2 year old nubian doe that was possibly bred. The lady I got her from didn't know when she was actually bred, for she had been a rescue before she got her, so I have no clue when to expect. I've had her since the second week of Nov. and tonight I noticed she was acting a little strange. She is being quiet and standoffish. She drank a little bit, but won't eat at all. Which is very odd because she usaully attacks me for the food, even when she still has left in the bucket. She just walks around sniffing everything. I checked on her a little while ago and she was cuddled up with my other goat, a 6month old wether. Should I be worried about her behavior?


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> What song??
> 
> Lol Jill :lol:


'Twas By your side by Tenth Avenue North


----------



## goatlady1314

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Depends on the goat.. But probably around the fourth month or so


Really thats awesome! I might have some babies soon then!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Ainsle15 said:


> Hello all! So I can't figure out how to start a thread of my own, so I hope it is okay that I just tag onto here! I recently purchased a 2 year old nubian doe that was possibly bred. The lady I got her from didn't know when she was actually bred, for she had been a rescue before she got her, so I have no clue when to expect. I've had her since the second week of Nov. and tonight I noticed she was acting a little strange. She is being quiet and standoffish. She drank a little bit, but won't eat at all. Which is very odd because she usaully attacks me for the food, even when she still has left in the bucket. She just walks around sniffing everything. I checked on her a little while ago and she was cuddled up with my other goat, a 6month old wether. Should I be worried about her behavior?


Iwould get a temp for starters ....does she have any scours?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Late third month is when you'll normally see udder development, they normally won't bag up until the middle to end of the fifth month, sometimes not even until they kid, ever doe is different.
The dairy parlor 18 would be better for milk production, between the two.


Ainsle15, is it cold where you live? Is she chewing cud still? Everything seem normal otherwise?


----------



## goatlady1314

Ainsle15 said:


> Hello all! So I can't figure out how to start a thread of my own, so I hope it is okay that I just tag onto here! I recently purchased a 2 year old nubian doe that was possibly bred. The lady I got her from didn't know when she was actually bred, for she had been a rescue before she got her, so I have no clue when to expect. I've had her since the second week of Nov. and tonight I noticed she was acting a little strange. She is being quiet and standoffish. She drank a little bit, but won't eat at all. Which is very odd because she usaully attacks me for the food, even when she still has left in the bucket. She just walks around sniffing everything. I checked on her a little while ago and she was cuddled up with my other goat, a 6month old wether. Should I be worried about her behavior?


She could be in labor. Thats exactly what my doe did a half hour or so before kidding


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

love that song Emma! 

I agree.. it could be cold.. I would start with checking her temp, and if you have Probios and/or vit. B complex give that  won't hurt either way  I lie to give it to anyone who seems off just as a 'boost'


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh Skyla, you just said that you lie to give everyone a boost  :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

:ROFL: I caught that too Lacie :lol:


----------



## Ainsle15

I live in N. Indiana so it is very cold and windy tonight. She is in a barn with 5bales of fresh straw with only one other goat so she very well might be cold. She is still chewing cud, but her personality is completely off. Not at all like herself tonight. Labor crossed my mind, but she hasn't been showing any signs of pregnancy. She was milked up until about 2 months ago so she has had somewhat of an udder since I got her. She hasn't liked her stomach or underside touched so I haven't been able to check it out very much for any development. Thank you all for the help so far!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! Oops! I meant Like!


----------



## Ainsle15

Oh, and no scours!


----------



## Emzi00

Ich bin kaputt.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Ich bin kaputt.


And you lost me... :lol:


----------



## fishin816

goathiker said:


> Um, do you want my honest opinion on those feeds?


You saying you don't like Purina? Our bucks eat noble goat and they love it and do very well on it. But yeah, give me an opinion on those feeds.....


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> And you lost me... :lol:


Just your daily German.  
Die stereoanlage ist unbequem.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

That last one there says "the stereo is uncomfortable."


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I thought you said the stereo system was inconvenient.... :chin:


----------



## Emzi00

http://sacramento.craigslist.org/grd/4233258253.html
I'm thinking Lacie needs to get into Border Collies... so she can send me a pup. Those are just too cute.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol y'all are too funny!


----------



## Emzi00

Er ist sehr hässlich!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, I don't really like border collies. But you're welcome to drive to Sacramento to pick them up! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Who's he, and why is he ugly?


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Lol, I don't really like border collies. But you're welcome to drive to Sacramento to pick them up! :lol:


You, my dear, suck. Kidding.. I just may have a thing for them


----------



## NubianFan

No she needs to breed Australian Shepherds


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I don't really like them either


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Es gibt immer noch Schnee in meinem Haus


----------



## fishin816

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I don't really like them either


I suggest you don't say that in front of me again......  I LOVE AUSSIES


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, I did have a heeler that had Aussie back in her bloodlines, and she'd have a blue eyed pup every now and then, they were pretty cute.


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Who's he, and why is he ugly?


Der Bruder(I know, not very nice... he just is, for many reasons.) Und er ist blöd.


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I don't really like them either


You're killing me.


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Es gibt immer noch Schnee in meinem Haus


Hold up, only in tri two of German 1. Okay... It... it what?


----------



## dodge_dart69

Hey I have a buck, he placed 2nd in the u.s. national show. if your interested in shipping your doe to macdoel ca, which I don't really expect you to do.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> Hold up, only in tri two of German 1. Okay... It... it what?


I see my house and a the ones you already pointed out


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Hold up, only in tri two of German 1. Okay... It... it what?


I said there is still snow at my house :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Scottyhorse said:


> I see my house and a the ones you already pointed out


What?!? :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I said there is still snow at my house :lol:


There is snow at my house too! :GAAH:
I hate that white fluffy stuff! Anybody want to trade places with me? Or just let me crash at your place for the winter? :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

NubianFan said:


> No she needs to breed Australian Shepherds


I agree, I love Australian shepherds! Lacie, how can you not like them?!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Der Bruder(I know, not very nice... he just is, for many reasons.) Und er ist blöd.


Well that's just a bad combination! Nothing going for him :slapfloor:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> What?!? :lol:


Lol!!! Sorry. Typing too fast  I meant to say 'I saw 'my house' and the ones Emma mentioned. (Words  )


----------



## Scottyhorse

dodge_dart69 said:


> Hey I have a buck, he placed 2nd in the u.s. national show. if your interested in shipping your doe to macdoel ca, which I don't really expect you to do.


Thanks for the offer, but I have a buck in mind


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well that's just a bad combination! Nothing going for him :slapfloor:


Und groß...... nicht klein.....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> There is snow at my house too! :GAAH:
> I hate that white fluffy stuff! Anybody want to trade places with me? Or just let me crash at your place for the winter? :lol:


Lol, there is only like an inch now, and only in spots, far from the house


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Lol, there is only like an inch now, and only in spots, far from the house


We got like three inches last night, the goats were not impressed.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Und groß...... nicht klein.....




And in other news...Zwei meiner alten Freunde starben an Herzinfarkt in dieser Woche.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Ainsle15 said:


> I live in N. Indiana so it is very cold and windy tonight. She is in a barn with 5bales of fresh straw with only one other goat so she very well might be cold. She is still chewing cud, but her personality is completely off. Not at all like herself tonight. Labor crossed my mind, but she hasn't been showing any signs of pregnancy. She was milked up until about 2 months ago so she has had somewhat of an udder since I got her. She hasn't liked her stomach or underside touched so I haven't been able to check it out very much for any development. Thank you all for the help so far!


It may help if you start a thread in the health and wellness section. Go to FORUM<Health and Wellness<Click on New Thread (button on the top left) Or PM a Mod to ask for direction and help. I wish I had more experience but I don't know what it could be....


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> And in other news...Zwei meiner alten Freunde starben an Herzinfarkt in dieser Woche.


Two something friends something something something... :help:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Two something friends something something something... :help:


Not bad, getting there. 

Two of my old friends died of heart attack this week...


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Not bad, getting there.
> 
> Two of my old friends died of heart attack this week...


I knew part of it, but wasn't quite sure, I got the "Two of my old friends" and "woche" looks like wochenende, which I know means weekend, so I see that..
:hug: That really stinks :hug:


----------



## fishin816

goathiker said:


> Um, do you want my honest opinion on those feeds?


WHY WOULD I EVER FEED THIS GARBAGE TO THE POOR BUCKS!?!?!?

I WILL SWITCH THEM TO THE NEW FEED ONCE THEY GET THROUGH WITH THE BAG!!!! I WILL NEVER FEED ANOTHER PURINA PRODUCT TO ANY ANIMAL!!!

Thanks for your opinion goathiker!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> I knew part of it, but wasn't quite sure, I got the "Two of my old friends" and "woche" looks like wochenende, which I know means weekend, so I see that..
> :hug: That really stinks :hug:


The scary part is they were both my age, and total health nuts. Ate organically, didn't smoke, exercised, etc.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

We refuse to feed purina here too.. After my mom went through it with dog food she won't buy it for anything! (I won't either..  )


----------



## Emzi00

That's scary... and now I need to find something not scary so I'll be able to get to sleep.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Purina caused hot spots, skin rashes, and a ton of other things on my dogs, the one time I fed it....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> That's scary... and now I need to find something not scary so I'll be able to get to sleep.


...sorry....,
Want me to type you a bed time story again?  :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> ...sorry....,
> Want me to type you a bed time story again?  :lol:


Yes.. the other was on page 619... but still, yes... *puppy dog eyes*


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:ROFL: Do you really know what page it was on?!

Ok, something Christmas like I think...

'Twas the night before Christmas, when all through the house
Not a creature was stirring, not even a mouse;
The stockings were hung from the chimney with care,
In hopes that St. Nicholas soon would be there;
The children were nestled all snug in their beds,
While visions of sugar plums danced in their heads;
And mamma in her 'kerchief, and I in my cap,
Had just settled down for a long winter's nap,
When out on the lawn there arose such a clattter,
I sprang from the bed to see what was the matter.

Away to the window I flew like a flash,
Tore open the shutters and threw up the sash.
The moon on the breast of the new-fallen snow,
Gave the lustre of mid-day to objects below,
When, what to my wondering eyes should appear,
But a miniature sleigh, and eight tiny reindeer,
With a little old driver, so lively and quick,
I knew in a moment it must be St. Nick.
More rapid than eagles his coursers they came,
And he whistled, and shouted, and called them by name;
Now Dasher! now, Dancer! now Prancer and Vixen!
On, Comet! On, Cupid! On, Donner and Blitzen!
To the top of the porch! to the top of the wall!
Now dash away! dash away! dash away all!

As dry leaves that before the wild hurricane fly,
When they meet with an obstacle, mount to the sky,
So up to the house-top the coursers they flew,
With the sleigh full of toys, and St. Nicholas too.
And then, in a twinkling, I heard on the roof
The prancing and pawing of each little hoof.
As I drew in my hand, and was turning around,
Down the chimney St. Nicholas came with a bound.

He was dressed all in fur, from his head to his foot,
And his clothes were all tarnished with ashes and soot;
A bundle of toys he had flung on his back,
And he looked like a peddler just opening his pack.
His eyes--how they twinkled! His dimples how merry!
His cheeks were like roses, his nose like a cherry!
His droll little mouth was drawn up like a bow,
The stump of a pipe he held tight in his teeth,
And the smoke it encircled his head like a wreath;
He had a broad face and alittle round belly,
That shook, when he laughed like a bowlful of jelly,
He was a chubby and plump and a right jolly old elf,
And I laughed when I saw him, in spite of myself;
A wink of his eye and a twist of his head,
Soon gave me to know I had nothing to dread;

He spoke not a word, but went straight to his work,
And filled all the stockings; then turned witha jerk,
And laying his finger aside of his nose,
And giving a nod, up the chimney he rose;
He sprang to his sleigh, to his team gave a whistle,
And away they all flew like the down of a thistle.
But I heard him exclaim, as he drove out of sight,
"Merry Christmas to all, and to all a good-night


----------



## Emzi00

Yes I do know what page it's on, of coarse I do.  :lol:
I've actually never heard that story before, I mean the first few lines everyone knows, but I have never heard the whole thing


----------



## Texaslass

I love Aussies and Border Collies-just saying. 

Meanwhile in Texas... We trimmed our tree today!! :stars: 
And I bred the last of the doelings, Gwen, to Breck.  She's the smallest of the three younger girls, so I figured why not? More Breck babies the better, I say. :lol: Besides, I think his conformation is a tad better to complement hers over Storm's...
So... her kids will be %50 Nigerian, %25 Nubian, %25 Alpine.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, was it better than the last one? :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Yes I do know what page it's on, of coarse I do.  :lol:
> I've actually never heard that story before, I mean the first few lines everyone knows, but I have never heard the whole thing


Ditto. :shrug: You'd think every parent would tell it to their kid(s), but I guess not... :roll: d:


----------



## Emzi00

I liked the Lullaby and Goodnight better, but it was still good.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Cool Sarah! I want to see more babies  :lol: It's gonna feel like forever inbetween Alice and Moon! At least the others are around the corner...except Peeps, hopefully! ray:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Really? I've heard it quite a few times.. I think we have a book with it too..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> I liked the Lullaby and Goodnight better, but it was still good.


...fine, see if I tell you a bedtime story again! :ROFL: :lol: Just kidding


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Really? I've heard it quite a few times.. I think we have a book with it too..


Us too.


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Cool Sarah! I want to see more babies  :lol: It's gonna feel like forever inbetween Alice and Moon! At least the others are around the corner...except Peeps, hopefully! ray:



Yeah, I'm excited! I don't love breeding season, at least not this year. Somehow they all got spread out over like three months; we used to always have them all kid within like a week, but just didn't work out that way this year...
I like kidding season better- after they kid, when there's babies everywhere. 

Ella's next, she's due in...exactly four weeks! Jan. 6, if my records are correct.  I might start a waiting thread tomorrow, if I manage to get a few decent pictures of her.


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> ...fine, see if I tell you a bedtime story again! :ROFL: :lol: Just kidding



It's just that the other was really sweet and innocent and stuff and I'm not big on Santa. Well I hope you will, Skyla's weren't very good


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:ROFL: Yeah, I was just thinking about that.. no offence Skyla, it's just that you werent very creative that night  :lol:

Fine, Santa hater, I'll do something different next time  :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

...and they all came in on days when we had company, or were really busy, or it was super cold and windy, or the AC repairman was here... :doh: Stupid goats! :lol: JK sort of...
Or like today, we had someone over, and I had to keep excusing myself to go make sure the silly doeling was actually getting bred.  Breck kind of lazy about doing his job, and she was kind of scared of him, so I had to hold her still, and he would just stand there and make dumb noises instead of getting down to business. :doh: :roll:
But they finally did, so I'm happy. d: :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

I am a Santa hater. It's just a lie parents tell because it's the norm and it makes kids "happy." So yeah. I am.


----------



## Texaslass

Stay awake, don't rest you head,
don't lie down upon your bed.
As the moon drifts in the sky
Stay awake, don't nod and dream,
stay awake, don't nod and dream...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> It's just that the other was really sweet and innocent and stuff and I'm not big on Santa. Well I hope you will, Skyla's weren't very good


ROFL!! Never claimed they were Any good! :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> I am a Santa hater. It's just a lie parents tell because it's the norm and it makes kids "happy." So yeah. I am.


I hate that parents actually lie to their kids, that is just so warped! :twisted: :-o
But I don't mind St. Nicholas that Santa originated from; he was just a nice guy who was nice to kids... :shrug:


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> Stay awake, don't rest you head,
> don't lie down upon your bed.
> As the moon drifts in the sky
> Stay awake, don't nod and dream,
> stay awake, don't nod and dream...


:doh: Why?!?!?!! I was like almost asleep! You ruined it! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :ROFL: Yeah, I was just thinking about that.. no offence Skyla, it's just that you werent very creative that night  :lol: Fine, Santa hater, I'll do something different next time  :lol:


Nope! I sure wasn't! :lol: I don't do good under pressure! ROFL!


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> :doh: Why?!?!?!! I was like almost asleep! You ruined it! :lol:


:shrug: Sorry! I always thought it was a great put-you-to-sleep song! 
It's so peaceful... d:


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Nope! I sure wasn't! :lol: I don't do good under pressure! ROFL!


It's okay, Lacie's got you covered  :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Reverse psychology don't you know..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> It's okay, Lacie's got you covered  :lol:


That's good! Lol!
Hey, what about my short story with the girl named Emma in it?!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> I am a Santa hater. It's just a lie parents tell because it's the norm and it makes kids "happy." So yeah. I am.


A lie? :tears: What if I still believe?! :tears:


----------



## NubianFan

Emzi00 said:


> I am a Santa hater. It's just a lie parents tell because it's the norm and it makes kids "happy." So yeah. I am.


My daughter hates Santa, she says he is a dirty old man. She is actually pretty scared of Santa and has been her whole life. I do not have a single picture of her sitting on Santa's lap because she refused to sit on his lap even as a baby.

But I disagree with Santa not being real but I think you have to look at it differently. Santa is real, because Santa is the love and spirit of all those parents who try so hard to surprise and delight their kids. Do you have any idea how hard it is to get an excited youngster to sleep then sneak around hoping not to get caught and ruin it as you place their presents under the tree. Do you have any idea what it is like to mix glitter with oats and sprinkle it on the yard for the reindeer to eat and then have to slip out and pick them up in the middle of the night so they can be "eaten"? Do you know what it takes to leave a red stocking hat behind in the chimney so the little one will think Santa left his hat? Do you know what it is like to do this while trying to choke down two stale cookies and some lukewarm milk so the kid can see Santa ate his cookies. Do you have any idea what it is like to have your child believe for one more year and see that mystical wonder and delight in their eyes. I think that makes Santa real. He isn't a real person who walks and talked but he lives in the heart of every parent that loves their child/children and tries to surprise them at Christmas.


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> A lie? :tears: What if I still believe?! :tears:


:doh:
There there, it's okay. Maybe he is real.. and his magical flying singing talking reindeer too. :hug: Believe what you want to.


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> My daughter hates Santa, she says he is a dirty old man. She is actually pretty scared of Santa and has been her whole life. I do not have a single picture of her sitting on Santa's lap because she refused to sit on his lap even as a baby.
> 
> But I disagree with Santa not being real but I think you have to look at it differently. Santa is real, because Santa is the love and spirit of all those parents who try so hard to surprise and delight their kids. Do you have any idea how hard it is to get an excited youngster to sleep then sneak around hoping not to get caught and ruin it as you place their presents under the tree. Do you have any idea what it is like to mix glitter with oats and sprinkle it on the yard for the reindeer to eat and then have to slip out and pick them up in the middle of the night so they can be "eaten"? Do you know what it takes to leave a red stocking hat behind in the chimney so the little one will think Santa left his hat? Do you know what it is like to do this while trying to choke down two stale cookies and some lukewarm milk so the kid can see Santa ate his cookies. Do you have any idea what it is like to have your child believe for one more year and see that mystical wonder and delight in their eyes. I think that makes Santa real. He isn't a real person who walks and talked but he lives in the heart of every parent that loves their child/children and tries to surprise them at Christmas.


Good points there... onder:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha!!


----------



## Emzi00

I get that parents go through a lot to make it happen, but when children find out that there isn't walking, talking Santa they get heartbroken. And that hurts, because when you're young you don't focus on what your parents did for you, you can't see past the fact that they lied straight to your face about it. I for one can't stand it when people lie to me.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Hello... :wave:

Sorry if I can't catch up all the way... l am studying (more) for dairy bowl! :roll: :grin: So I probably won't be on much. :wink:


----------



## ksalvagno

Those guys are too funny! They do great songs to promote farming!


----------



## ksalvagno

Emzi00 said:


> I get that parents go through a lot to make it happen, but when children find out that there isn't walking, talking Santa they get heartbroken. And that hurts, because when you're young you don't focus on what your parents did for you, you can't see past the fact that they lied straight to your face about it. I for one can't stand it when people lie to me.


I don't think every child gets heartbroken. I don't remember it being a big deal when I found out that Santa didn't exist. You get to an age where that stuff doesn't matter anymore.


----------



## NubianFan

yeah I wasn't heart broken I was just like Whhhaaa LOL. Emma you are just a sensitive soul maybe, or maybe you found out to young or in the wrong way.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ksalvagno said:


> Those guys are too funny! They do great songs to promote farming!


They do! Love them  and I found this kid too  he's funny and cute


----------



## NubianFan

Actually I was really impressed when I found out, I realized just how much my mom loved me, y'all will laugh at this but every Christmas all I ever wanted was a teddy bear, didn't matter how many I had, I always wanted another at Christmas, I still to this day love teddy bears and I have to make myself not buy them. One Christmas eve mom asked me what I wanted for Christmas I guess she had gotten me some awesome toy she thought I would love and wanted to see if that is what I would say. I said a teddy bear like always. She stayed up half the night and made me a teddy bear out one of her old furry coats. She used buttons she had on hand for eyes and nose and made it without any pattern. Of course I didn't realize it at the time because Santa brought it, but when I found out what really happened I realized how much trouble she went to, just so I could have my bear not to mention sacrificing one of her coats. To me that is what Santa is, that love. I guess I just can't bring myself to call that a lie.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Great story Leslie!  Do you still have that teddy bear?


----------



## NubianFan

I do


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That's cool  It's always nice to be able to hold onto things like that.


----------



## NubianFan

He is really small and really simple and kind of odd, because her coat was a patterned fake fur coat, but I loved him just as much a a store bought bear. I also still have my first ever teddy bear who is a red valentines bear. They are actually at mom's house though, stored in my old room up above the closet shelving area, they are so delicate we don't get them down much. I got Beary the valentine bear when I was 14 months old and then she sewed me that other bear when I was about 4. So they are both very old. I still have a few others up there too but those two are the most noteable.


----------



## ksalvagno

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> They do! Love them  and I found this kid too  he's funny and cute
> 
> Video Link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [URL=http://youtu.be/e3kwdue5XS0]Video Link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That kid is too funny. What a great job he did.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

How cool. I don't have anything like that around anymore, sadly.

So how did your presentation thing go? That was tonight, wasn't it?


----------



## NubianFan

My Professor didn't make me come because the roads are still so bad, he told me just to send him the powerpoint he knew I could present it.


----------



## NubianFan

I think my powerpoint was very well done, so I think he will be impressed, I know mine was a lot more extensive than the ones I have seen other students do. I spent a lot of time on it making it look nice beyond just getting all the info on it.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ksalvagno said:


> That kid is too funny. What a great job he did.


He is  I've been watching his stuff for a few hours now :laugh: they did a good job with most of his stuff!


----------



## NubianFan

those guys are awesome and I am glad to see someone promoting farming


----------



## ksalvagno

This is too stinkin funny. There is already a parody for "what does the fox say"


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ksalvagno said:


> This is too stinkin funny. There is already a parody for "what does the fox say"


Haha! Yah I like him too! :lol: he is such a funny guy! Lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well, I think I'm gonna go to bed now *yawn* night guys


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol!! Here is one from the guy who did the fox song one  



 His are so strange lol! Love it though lol! I subscribed to all these guys on YouTube lol!


----------



## ksalvagno

Good Night Skyla. I'm probably heading to bed soon myself.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Night Karen  sleep well


----------



## ksalvagno

Hey Jill, ever listen to Ice House? Their album Ice House was pretty good. I liked a lot of different types of music. :mrgreen:


----------



## goathiker

I'll have to go check it out. Things should start slowing down so that I have some time soon.


----------



## nchen7

Leslie, those Santa stories are very cute. The one with your mom sewing you a teddy bear made me tear up. :tears:

I never believed in Santa....there's no such thing in china. I do have pictures of santa when I was a child, but I think it was out of the novelty of it, and every other kid did it, so my mom had me do it too. come to think of it...it IS very creepy to have your child sit on some strangers lap and have them tell him their secrets...... such behaviour is usually not promoted the rest of the year.

Skyla, those Lil' Fred videos are awesome! what a cute kid.


----------



## ksalvagno

Well, I called my feed store today to order some kelp and mineral. I asked about barley and the only thing available is steam rolled barley for $20 a bag. :shocked: I just can't justify paying that. Alfalfa pellets have come down to about $15 per bag and the goat feed that I buy is $13.50 per bag. I have oats that I paid $8 per bag from a farmer so I will stick with just the oats and alfalfa pellets. Can't decide if I want to drop the goat pellet. Right now I'm using Kalmbach All Natural Milk & Meat Pellet.


----------



## NubianFan

NChen my daughter has always distrusted those dressed up store Santas I think she has good instincts she was never scared of him on cartoons or movies or on wrapping paper or ornaments, just the weirdos dressed up at department stores and what not.


----------



## NubianFan

I personally remember sitting on a Santa's lap at our local mall when I was three, he had on blue eye shadow and his breath was 80 proof. My mom still has the picture. It is a good picture and he didn't do anything weird to me, he mostly looked hungover. But I distinctly remember that experience. I wasn't scared of him though, more amazed by how weird he was.


----------



## nchen7

Leslie, you have a smart girl!

Karen, those prices sound great to me! lol. they have to ship everything here, so my oats and alfalfa are USD20 each. needless to say, only the milker gets the yummies. I may start feeding some to my buckling who we're processing soon....


----------



## ksalvagno

I guess I was lucky. No memories of weird or drunk Santas. We had the picture with Santa done every year and I just remember them being friendly.


----------



## nchen7

haha! drunk santa! that would be weird tho....blue eye shadow....... you'd think the mall would do some vetting before hiring.....


----------



## NubianFan

This guy was friendly as he could be with a hangover, I just remember this kerosene breath and blue eye shadow, at three yrs old I didn't know why his breath smelled like that. In the picture you can plainly see his blue eye shadow and you can tell he feels bad. He was a young guy too, not an old man. The blue eye shadow was actually part of the costume it was ice blue I guess supposed to make Santa look more wintry or maybe make him look older.


----------



## NubianFan

Well my grades are in for 2 of my 3 classes, I only have the final to take in the 3rd and he will have to grade my final, my paper, and my presentation and then grades will be in for all three. It hit me last night, that I don't have to go to another grad school class ever again!!


----------



## nchen7

wooo hoo!!!!!!


----------



## Texaslass

:doh: All this time I thought Ella was for sure due on Jan 6th; this morning when I woke up I remembered that she was in heat not long after the first time I thought she was bred- I went and looked at my notes- yep, five day heat.  :doh:
So I guess she's more likely due the 10th. :/ That goat is determined to make me die of old age before she has kids!! :crazy:


----------



## nchen7

that's annoying. but at least you'll have kids soon! mine aren't even bred yet. I think this weekend we're going to look at some bucks! which means.....like June babies for me.


----------



## nchen7

If the breeder has babies, I may need to snatch one and have a cheeky snuggle...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ksalvagno said:


> Well, I called my feed store today to order some kelp and mineral. I asked about barley and the only thing available is steam rolled barley for $20 a bag. :shocked: I just can't justify paying that. Alfalfa pellets have come down to about $15 per bag and the goat feed that I buy is $13.50 per bag. I have oats that I paid $8 per bag from a farmer so I will stick with just the oats and alfalfa pellets. Can't decide if I want to drop the goat pellet. Right now I'm using Kalmbach All Natural Milk & Meat Pellet.


Wow that's all so expensive!! I think I paid $14 or so for the steamed barley... BUT I do have to say it goes a LONG way! I made 3 barrels of grain mix!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It gets dangerous here in winter... walked out side and saw the trees like this...walk with caution if you ever come to visit!

Hopefully the pics don't turn out blurry for you guys!

Walking in a winter danger land


----------



## kccjer

Awesome pictures! !


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It's pretty cool, except the sun is out and melting it all now, and lots of the ice is crashing down! Kinda scary!


----------



## nchen7

Lacie those pictures are BEA-U-TI-FUL!!!!! my bf's dad is deathly afraid of walking under coconut palms b/c he thinks one will fall on his head and kill him. I don't dare show these pictures to him!


----------



## NubianFan

OMGosh Lacie!!! your ice is worse than ours!!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It's pretty wild! The pictures do not do it justice, it looks SO cool in real life, and when the sun hits it just right, it glitters and sparkles! So pretty and so dangerous  :greengrin:


----------



## NubianFan

I am seriously bah humbug about ice and snow, I just can't see that as pretty. I see it as potentially putting out power and as possibly breaking those poor trees.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I find ice and snow pretty, I prefer them over rain and mud most of the time. My power goes out in broad daylight in the summer, so when it's winter it makes more sense to me! 

It did break a branch of one tree, the rest of the branches are just drooping really low...


----------



## emilieanne

Hey guys


----------



## nchen7

hi Emilie


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hey Emilie!


----------



## goatlady1314

Im feelin cold cause its only 15 here


----------



## NubianFan

it is 41 here right now so it is finally melting, the highway is finally clear although the back roads that I live on are still ice covered for the most part.


----------



## goatlady1314

Were are you from?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Those pics are so amazing Lacie!


----------



## NubianFan

What's everyone up to tonight?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Bundled up because of the cold, and snuggling with puppies  what are you all up to?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Eating some yummy stake :drool:

I already are the pasta stuff lol!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Can't help but notice your steak looks kinda dry... it's would probably be better,uh, red, and possibly still twitching.... :ROFL:
I like my steak as "rare" as can be!


----------



## NubianFan

Man that isn't even right to show me a plate of yummy food like that when I am trapped in the house for 5 days straight


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Do I need to call 911, Leslie? Are you trapped under a beam somewhere? Random flying bookshelf pin you down?
How exactly are you trapped? :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Can't help but notice your steak looks kinda dry... it's would probably be better,uh, red, and possibly still twitching.... :ROFL: I like my steak as "rare" as can be!


Still twitching?! Ewww!!

It was probably more rare when it was done cooking.. But.. My family ate while I was at work.. Soo I had to microwave it


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I think I'll take my leave... and find something to eat :yum:


----------



## NubianFan

I was trapped by ice til today at about 1 pm when the roads finally melted


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Man that isn't even right to show me a plate of yummy food like that when I am trapped in the house for 5 days straight


LOL!! Sorry Leslie! :laugh: 
You can have my veggies if ya want! They aren't very good at all!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Still twitching?! Ewww!!
> 
> It was probably more rare when it was done cooking.. But.. My family ate while I was at work.. Soo I had to microwave it


Well not actually twitching, just trying to get my message across. I like fresh, rare steak! :drool: :yum:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well not actually twitching, just trying to get my message across. I like fresh, rare steak! :drool: :yum:


I knew that  :laugh:

I don't like it quite that rare.. Lol!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Evening everyone  :wave:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Howdy :wave:


----------



## NubianFan

I just watched two episodes of red dwarf scary


----------



## goathiker

I'm watching all the old Adam's Family episodes :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

LOL well that is probably better. This show is okay my daughter likes it more than I do.


----------



## NubianFan

I had chips and salsa for dinner. It was good but not very satisfying. I need some meat. I will have to scavenge later.


----------



## Emzi00

I had bacon... and ice cream  :yum:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Interesting combo there Emma :chin;


----------



## Emzi00

I kinda want some twitching steak  It sounds really good right now..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Still mooing too


----------



## Emzi00

That'd be just a _little_ to rare for me 
But I really do like my steak rare, the bloodier the better


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Bit it's ok for it to twitch?!


----------



## Emzi00

Just means it's fresh. Fresh is best. :yum:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I was just teasin ya


----------



## Emzi00

Hehe, I know.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm so tired! I stayed up WAY to late last night!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hanna says hi


----------



## NubianFan

I think I must go scavenge for meat. I am thinking about an open faced chicken and gravy sandwich...


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> I had bacon... and ice cream  :yum:


:shocked: :shock: :-o :drool: :yum: My favorite foods in the world!! :shock: Gimme some!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey Emma, did you know Mandisa was on American Idol?! 
I think I knew that and just found it again :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Hey Emma, did you know Mandisa was on American Idol?!
> I think I knew that and just found it again :lol:


I did not.
So was Colton Dixon


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's cool! I'll have to check him out next 

Moriah Petters was too.. But she didn't make it.. They told her to go kiss a guy and sin a little and come back and then they would let her pass  so sad  but God did great things with her anyway! I love her songs!


----------



## Emzi00

I like her song "Well done" it's so happy


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> That's cool! I'll have to check him out next
> 
> Moriah Petters was too.. But she didn't make it.. They told her to go kiss a guy and sin a little and come back and then they would let her pass  so sad  but God did great things with her anyway! I love her songs!


That's so weird to should mention her!! My older sister was just telling me about that the other day, so awful of them!  She had her confused with Britt Nicole, couldn't remember if it was Britt or not...
Neither of us know her name though, and I don't know any of her songs, that was first I'd heard of it...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well done is a good one! Love it! 

Yah.. You should YouTube her  she is just amazing!

Colton's sister can song good too!


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie's not here to tell me a bedtime story :mecry: :tears:


----------



## Texaslass

I guess I'd better go guys... I'm trying to write up a Christmas list (my dad wants me too, and besides, if he's going to get me something whether I want it or not-and he will- I'd rather it be something I suggest!  :slapfloor:

And I have some presents I'm making that i should be working on...

I started a waiting thread for Ella if y'all want to check it out.  

Bye for now! :hug: :wave:


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Lacie's not here to tell me a bedtime story :mecry: :tears:


Maybe I'll think one up for you one of these days.....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ttyl Sarah 

LOL! That's too funny :laugh: my mom was complaining to Natasha when we went to pick up Ellie that all I asked for was goat stuff lol!

I should get my sisters stuff wrapped.. And I have to ship out a friend's to TN too.. And get that last part of my SS gift.. Oye! A lot to do! Lol!


----------



## Emzi00

Night Sarah :hug:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Gah! I still need half of my SS gift to get here before I can finish it!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Hi and bye guys, I hate how little I've been on lately, I miss y'all  :hair: :tears:


----------



## NubianFan

Wheres our peeps?


----------



## goatlady1314

Here I am, not sure if im one of your peeps but im here lol.


----------



## goathiker

I'm here in between chores.


----------



## Texaslass

I'm here and I'm gone, so much to do! :wave:
We've missed you too Sarah! :hug:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Just popping in to say hi and that I made waffles with bacon in them  :yum: I will be on later  :wave:


----------



## NubianFan

There is life!


----------



## NubianFan

goatlady1314 what is your name? If you don't mind me asking


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Hi guys!!! :wave: finally have some time


----------



## goatlady1314

NubianFan said:


> goatlady1314 what is your name? If you don't mind me asking


Its pretty unique, my name is Chaney


----------



## NubianFan

Hey I am fighting with a website and disappointed because I couldn't go get Dru because my truck won't get any traction on the ice to get pulled out of the yard.


----------



## NubianFan

Well Chaney ought to be able to be memorized! LOL


----------



## goatlady1314

NubianFan said:


> Well Chaney ought to be able to be memorized! LOL


It is a little tougher tho.  what is your name?


----------



## NubianFan

Leslie


----------



## NubianFan

or goofball whichever is easier LOL


----------



## goathiker

Hey, my chickens came out of the barn for the first time in 4 days. Must be getting warmer. 

Hi Chaney, I'm Jill


----------



## NubianFan

yay for warmer!!!
Guess what for another yay!!
I am DONE I turned in my last assignment today!!


----------



## goathiker

Oh, that's great. Yay for done . :fireworks:


----------



## NubianFan

no kidding, and I got my marching orders and my name was on there so it looks like I am all set for Saturday!! woot woot
I think to celebrate that and being able to leave the house me and kiddo are going to go to dollar general in the next town over and get some gas station chicken LOL


----------



## NubianFan

Be Back in a while


----------



## goathiker

Ttyl


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Hello... :wave:

That is awesome Leslie!!  :clap:


----------



## goatlady1314

goathiker said:


> Hey, my chickens came out of the barn for the first time in 4 days. Must be getting warmer.
> 
> Hi Chaney, I'm Jill


Hello, I have a goat named Jill lol


----------



## Emzi00

Found out that my honors English class won't count for High school credit since they changed the curriculum, which stinks because I don't like teacher, yet don't want to drop the class because I don't want to do the same exact stuff I covered last year. That's a bummer.


----------



## NubianFan

Emzi00 said:


> Found out that my honors English class won't count for High school credit since they changed the curriculum, which stinks because I don't like teacher, yet don't want to drop the class because I don't want to do the same exact stuff I covered last year. That's a bummer.


That doesn't seem fair you would think an honors class would definitely count for credit!!!


----------



## goatlady1314

Has anyone made Christmas cookies yet??


----------



## NubianFan

Not Christmas cookies but I did make cake mix cookies when we were trapped inside for five days because of the ice


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> That doesn't seem fair you would think an honors class would definitely count for credit!!!


I have all honors classes and chose to take a foreign language. It used to be that English and Algebra counted, now only Algebra does. And so does the foreign language, we need two years of the same foreign language to graduate. So now just algebra and German 1 count. And all the other honors don't, but I'd rather have honors classes than general ed. I'd get too bored in those classes, I'd know everything.


----------



## Emzi00

My aunt made some. I gave my cousin a cupcake at school, so the next school day he brought me a Christmas cookie. My aunt's an awesome baker, it was delicious. :yum:


----------



## NubianFan

Too bad your school isn't set up where you can take college classes and they count double. that is what my friend's son does, he took calculus 1 in high school and it counted for high school credit and college credit. He did have to drive over to the college campus to take it though. But still when he started college he already had that class out of the way.


----------



## goatlady1314

We just made a marbel green and red cake tonight and it looks great!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Ug boys can be soooo annoying  On the bright side, my SS stuff finally came so I can finish it! Yay! I will be able to to ship it out tomorrow or the day after... Depends on when it's done  Also, if Skyla is on, could you PM me the pictures you sent to my email? I can't get on my email and I would like to get started on it tonight


----------



## Emzi00

Hehe, yes boys can be quite annoying :roll: :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

my feet are freezing but I got a fire blazing


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Scottyhorse said:


> Ug boys can be soooo annoying





Emzi00 said:


> Hehe, yes boys can be quite annoying :roll: :lol:


... And if I said girls can be sooooo annoying!?!? What would you say to that? :roll: :lol: :grin:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> ... And if I said girls can be sooooo annoying!?!? What would you say to that? :roll: :lol: :grin:


I'm not annoying :angel::wink: :slapfloor:


----------



## Emzi00

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> ... And if I said girls can be sooooo annoying!?!? What would you say to that? :roll: :lol: :grin:


Hehe, we are. But in different ways


----------



## NubianFan

Boys!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NubianFan

But Patrick!!! You are not merely a boy, you are a young man...


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> my feet are freezing but I got a fire blazing


I kind of thought that rhymed at first........ then....... yeah. :doh:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Scottyhorse said:


> I'm not annoying :angel::wink: :slapfloor:


Hehe I know... :wink: I was just trying to defend my minority! :wink: Again "I think we need a guy on here"! :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Hehe I know... :wink: I was just trying to defend my minority! :wink: Again "I think we need a guy on here"! :lol:


:lol: I could make my little brother make an account on here... But he would never go on and even if he did you wouldn't want him on here :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

Patrick, you have Dave... and GT.... and.....


----------



## Scottyhorse

Oh gosh if Dave was on here more often this thread would be a hoot :slapfloor: He lives about 1.5 hours away from me actually!


----------



## Emzi00

:ROFL: This thread would be awesome with Dave! :slapfloor:


----------



## NubianFan

My daughter just attempted to murder me, her weapon of choice was what she called a massage...


----------



## Emzi00

:slapfloor:


----------



## NubianFan

You guys laugh but this girl works out all the time. She is two inches taller than me, she is taller than every boy in her class and stronger, she beats them all at arm wrestling. She lifts weights and works out with resistance bands and runs. She DOES not know her own strength especially her grip strength. I think I will be bruised tomorrow.


----------



## Scottyhorse

:slapfloor: :lol:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

NubianFan said:


> You guys laugh but this girl works out all the time. She is two inches taller than me, she is taller than every boy in her class and stronger, she beats them all at arm wrestling. She lifts weights and works out with resistance bands and runs. She DOES not know her own strength especially her grip strength. I think I will be bruised tomorrow.


Sounds like me... (only I'm a guy :lol :smile:

Emma: I know who Dave is (TDG Farms), but I don't know GT? :question:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

My mom and dad say I give awesome massages!


----------



## Emzi00

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Sounds like me... (only I'm a guy :lol :smile:
> 
> Emma: I know who Dave is (TDG Farms), but I don't know GT? :question:


GTAllen. Well, actually his name is Gregory, just easier to type GT


----------



## NubianFan

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Sounds like me... (only I'm a guy :lol :smile:
> 
> Emma: I know who Dave is (TDG Farms), but I don't know GT? :question:


GTAllen he is the military man that was looking for a goat lady but now's he's found her. He raises boers. There is also Tim or TenAcross and a few others.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Aaaahhhaaa... A boer person for sure! :wahoo: :dance: :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> My mom and dad say I give awesome massages!


My parents are probably envious of yours, cause I don't give them messages :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Sounds like me... (only I'm a guy :lol :smile:
> 
> Emma: I know who Dave is (TDG Farms), but I don't know GT? :question:


Ans she is pretty, she has these big guns and starting a 4 pack abs but she is gorgeous with dark hair and sparkling blue eyes. (not that I am biased or anything) and she doesn't think she is one bit pretty. Silly girl. She is just 12. I am scared to see what I am dealing with when she hits about 15, I need to invest in a shot gun now.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Scottyhorse said:


> My parents are probably envious of yours, cause I don't give them messages :lol:


They also say I have pointy elbows! Hehe... :lol:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

NubianFan said:


> Ans she is pretty, she has these big guns and starting a 4 pack abs but she is gorgeous with dark hair and sparkling blue eyes. (not that I am biased or anything) and she doesn't think she is one bit pretty. Silly girl. She is just 12. I am scared to see what I am dealing with when she hits about 15, I need to invest in a shot gun now.


Nice try... *Not* looking! :wink:

Yes!!! I got my shotgun when I was 10! Don't let her get a Mossberg 500 Super Bantam!!! You get ****** when you get the adult stock!!! Either Remington or invest in a Browning! :wink: Just my suggestions! :wink:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

NubianFan said:


> Ans she is pretty, she has these big guns and starting a 4 pack abs but she is gorgeous with dark hair and sparkling blue eyes. (not that I am biased or anything) and she doesn't think she is one bit pretty. Silly girl. She is just 12. I am scared to see what I am dealing with when she hits about 15, I need to invest in a shot gun now.


Oh... I read it again and just now understand it! LOL :lol: Void my last post! :wink:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

I'm alone!!!


----------



## NubianFan

Yeah I wasn't suggesting you look at her silly boy and the shot gun was to scare away the derelicts boys. LOL No just a lot of time when people think of strong girls they think of manly or unattractive and she is not either of those. She is just strong and fit


----------



## goathiker

Someone's always watching


----------



## goatlady1314

Aint that the truth!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

NubianFan said:


> Yeah I wasn't suggesting you look at her silly boy and the shot gun was to scare away the derelicts boys. LOL No just a lot of time when people think of strong girls they think of manly or unattractive and she is not either of those. She is just strong and fit


Ok... :hammer: Void everything then!

I'm tired and not understanding much! LOL :laugh: ... Carry on! :hammer:


----------



## goathiker

Guinen is already showing her pregnancy and she's not due until March. More triplets maybe. :hi5:


----------



## goatlady1314

goathiker said:


> Guinen is already showing her pregnancy and she's not due until March. More triplets maybe. :hi5:


Wow, it sounds like it. I have a couple FF that are showing but they are due in february.


----------



## NubianFan

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Ok... :hammer: Void everything then!
> 
> I'm tired and not understanding much! LOL :laugh: ... Carry on! :hammer:


LOL don't worry about it. LOL


----------



## Scottyhorse

Eating sausage tonight :yum: I want to go hunting next year and get some deer meat :yum: Never been hunting before, because I don't have anyone to take me


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> Ug boys can be soooo annoying  On the bright side, my SS stuff finally came so I can finish it! Yay! I will be able to to ship it out tomorrow or the day after... Depends on when it's done  Also, if Skyla is on, could you PM me the pictures you sent to my email? I can't get on my email and I would like to get started on it tonight


Yah.. I'll try


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Yah.. I'll try


Thank you Skyla


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

One little problem.. :/ I'm on my iPod.. And those pics aren't on my photo bucket.. And that app doesn't seem to like me most days.... :sigh: 
Give me a sec to see if I can get them uploaded...


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> One little problem.. :/ I'm on my iPod.. And those pics aren't on my photo bucket.. And that app doesn't seem to like me most days.... :sigh:
> Give me a sec to see if I can get them uploaded...


If you can't, no worries. I will get on my email in the morning when our Internet is fresh


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I've got some of them uploading now  not all of them though..


----------



## Scottyhorse

Skyla you killed the thread! :lol: 

:wink:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:lol: yah... I do that a lot...  :laugh:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

No joke! I don't think the chat thread has gone vacant this long! JK I can chat, but I'll most likely leave without notice tonight! :wink: I didn't notice this, but this is my 751st post! :smile:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> Ans she is pretty, she has these big guns and starting a 4 pack abs but she is gorgeous with dark hair and sparkling blue eyes. (not that I am biased or anything) and she doesn't think she is one bit pretty. Silly girl. She is just 12. I am scared to see what I am dealing with when she hits about 15, I need to invest in a shot gun now.


When she starts dating... any boy that comes over to pick her up, while he's outside waiting, throw a few shot gun shells at him, tell him they fly a lot faster after 10pm 

You're going to have your hands full with her as a teen... the dark hair, blue eyed girls are the most trouble! 
I've always envied the blue eyes, but that's ok, 3 different color eyes are cool, right?! :lol:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

I've had 5 cups of tea today! :leap: LOL Only 2 were caffeinated! :wink:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

First dairy knowledge bowl practice tomorrow! :wink: :leap:


----------



## NubianFan

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> When she starts dating... any boy that comes over to pick her up, while he's outside waiting, throw a few shot gun shells at him, tell him they fly a lot faster after 10pm
> 
> You're going to have your hands full with her as a teen... the dark hair, blue eyed girls are the most trouble!
> I've always envied the blue eyes, but that's ok, 3 different color eyes are cool, right?! :lol:


LOL that is hilarious I will have to remember that.

I have green eyes. No one ever talks about green eyes, you hear about brown and blue but apparently no one likes green.


----------



## NubianFan

well guys I gotta hit the hay, ttyt


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Too funny Lacie!! :laugh: thanks for the laugh, needed it 

I am obsessed with blue eyes.. On animals or people alike lol! But I also really like green eyes Leslie  I have brown eyes.. They are so boring! 

Headed to bed... Night y'all..


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

See you later Leslie! :wave: Don't take anything I said seriously; I mis-understood everything! :wink:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

See you later too Skyla! :wink: :wave:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Have them fill these out too  :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well bye everyone, I guess, lol.

Mine are mostly green, with a little bit of brown, and blue "splashes" here and there. So, Hazel is what most would call it, but its pretty interesting, not like the hazels I've seen!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL Lacie that is too funny!! :ROFL: :slapfloor:

Night Patrick and Lacie


----------



## JenVise

Ok, this thread is pretty awesome! Forgive me for not reading through all 1442 pages!!!! Joy, you're a genius for starting it!! I did however read back a few pages, and I have to say, I understand your situation with your daughter, Leslie!! My daughter is 12 too (will be 13 at the end of the month) She thinks she is soooooo fat and sooooo ugly....and doesn't deserve to show her face in public on most occasions.... exhibit A...Look at just how ugly of a creature, I created... SMH


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, I thought it was pretty funny too! 

Night Skyla :wave:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Bye Lacie! :wave:

I'll lurk for a while and then hit the hay myself. Without notice because I am the last "chatter" left! :-o JK :wink:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

She's not ugly, or fat! Girls these days are brainwashed by today's magazines, and tv shows. Anorexic is what they think "average weight" is, and that's just sad. 
By the way... those boots are awesome....


----------



## Scottyhorse

JenVise said:


> Ok, this thread is pretty awesome! Forgive me for not reading through all 1442 pages!!!! Joy, you're a genius for starting it!! I did however read back a few pages, and I have to say, I understand your situation with your daughter, Leslie!! My daughter is 12 too (will be 13 at the end of the month) She thinks she is soooooo fat and sooooo ugly....and doesn't deserve to show her face in public on most occasions.... exhibit A...Look at just how ugly of a creature, I created... SMH


That's a gorgeous picture!!!!!

My eyes are weird... They change between blue, green, and grey. Either of which is fine, because I have fair skin and red hair


----------



## JenVise

Thanks Lacie! I agree! Those are my boots...this is the one and only day, that she has ever been allowed to wear them. It's bad enough she steals my clothes!! 

BTW....had to literally LOL...I totally read your post wrong...I didn't read "boots"


----------



## Scottyhorse

JenVise said:


> Thanks Lacie! I agree! Those are my boots...this is the one and only day, that she has ever been allowed to wear them. It's bad enough she steals my clothes!!
> 
> BTW....had to literally LOL...I totally read your post wrong...I didn't read "boots"


Oh man :slapfloor:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Mine change sometimes too Sydney, join the club! :hi5: :cheers: (I think it's cool!)

:ROFL: Oh gosh, yeah, that could have gone horribly wrong, Jen! I hardly have any of my cool clothes anymore, but I guess that's ok, I mean, I'm too old for them, might as well let the younger girls wear them! Lol


----------



## goathiker

My eyes are blue, gray, or green as well. 

Everyone took off while I was doing dinner lol


----------



## goathiker

Pretty little girl. I'm glad all mine are grown...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:chin: Hmm, wonder what our mothers did for us to have these eyes... onder: Crazy food?


----------



## Scottyhorse

It's all those pickle cravings while they were eating


----------



## JenVise

Mine are all in her closet!


----------



## Scottyhorse

* Pregnant! Wow I should not do this on my iPod :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

JenVise said:


> Mine are all in her closet!


Hey at least your clothes are still in your house! :lol: My cool clothes are all at their houses or lost along the way!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Scottyhorse said:


> * Pregnant! Wow I should not do this on my iPod :lol:


Or a phone, or kindle! My phone is retarded and puts caps in the middle of a word! Or it isn't even close to what I typed, but changed it anyway, and the swipe type keyboard is horrible! Most of the time it will correct the words to something obscene... :-o


----------



## JenVise

Lol that's true! I guess the positive thing is... Her cool clothes fit me too!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yes, think on the bright side, there is always a silver lining


----------



## Scottyhorse

I wish we had better Internet!!!! It's sooooo annoying when you are snap chatting with someone and the Internet craps out


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, do you have AT&T, by chance? :lol: I hate them, their service is terrible.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Lol, do you have AT&T, by chance? :lol: I hate them, their service is terrible.


No. Hughes Net. It's satellite. All we can get. REALLY expensive, too.


----------



## Scottyhorse

And of COURSE it had to go out while I was talking to a boy. Just. My. Luck.


----------



## Scottyhorse

The meds for my fish finally got here, and they smell like a steer decided to leave a big steamer in my room  :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: What fish meds did you order? Give me a heads up and I'll avoid that purchase!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :lol: What fish meds did you order? Give me a heads up and I'll avoid that purchase!


API General cure. Its supposed to be good stuff. One of my tanks seems to have a few inhabitants with intestinal issues. I ordered those meds about 2 weeks ago (with prime)  and they JUST got here. It seems as if most of the fish have gotten better between now and then. Go figure. Still using them anyways. My male German Blue Ram is still acting off. Hopefully he gets better, he's got girlfriends coming in January :greengrin:


----------



## Scottyhorse

I love showing!!  these ribbons are saying "you gotta wait till next year! You gotta wait till next year!" Boo


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

How many years how you been showing?


----------



## Scottyhorse

This was my first year, and I've been to two fairs and a junior livestock show. Soooo glad there's shows for adults when I'm older :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

My parents say that if I get a boyfriend they're going to buy me a horse or more goats... so that I'll stay away from the boy.  :lol:


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

That would work for me!!


----------



## nchen7

morning!

jealous all of you girls have such beautiful eye colour. I have boring old brown. they used to be almost black and my bf used to tell me I have dead eyes. but they've lightened up.

so sunday i'll be buck shopping for my girls. yay! we have pick of 3. i'll have to start a thread on which to choose. I think Buttercup is going into heat, and Missy had a raging heat Saturday, so I have a few weeks before I need to have the buck at the house. i'm excited for babies!!!!! just too bad I have to wait until June to get them. sigh....


----------



## goatlady1314

What breed of a buck are you getting? (I have blue eyes too!)


----------



## nchen7

oh, there aren't really that many full breeds here....they're all mixed somehow. the 3 bucks i'm choosing from are half British alpine. not sure what the other half is.....


----------



## NubianFan

Emzi00 said:


> My parents say that if I get a boyfriend they're going to buy me a horse or more goats... so that I'll stay away from the boy.  :lol:


Hmmm I think they are setting themselves up for having to buy a horse and more goats!! :doh:


----------



## nchen7

I was just told I wasn't allowed to date or even talk to boys. but my parents are crazy....and didn't realize I went to a co-ed school.....


----------



## NubianFan

Honestly I was so interested in horses I wasn't even interested in boys my age til I was about 15. Now movies stars and such I had crushes on, but I thought the cretins I went to school with were disgusting. In fact WHEN I did start dating boys I dated boys from other schools. I never dated anyone from my school, they were all like annoying brothers. (I went to a really small school) and I had known their annoying selves all their lives.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Good morning everyone! 

Jen, first, thank you *bows repeatedly* buuut... It wasn't really my idea to start this thread... I was just the only one who was brave enough!  ;( :laugh:

And your daughter is beautiful!  

Lol Emma! Too funny! It's ok.. My parents are 'trying' to set me up with Mr. Youknowwho! Can't say that I mind..  hehe!


----------



## nchen7

morning Skyla!


----------



## goatlady1314

Hello everyone!


----------



## nchen7

hii!! how's everyone today?


----------



## NyGoatMom

Hi nchen~ Getting ready to do a bunch of chores and cleaning....ugh...it's 12 degrees out


----------



## nchen7

chores are no fun. it's rainy on and off today. the weather mocks me. I don't like it when it does that.


----------



## NyGoatMom

hahaha....I don't mind animal chores so much...I just mind when it's cold like this  Cleaning the house gets redundant though


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Have I ever told y'all how much I hate working at. Grocery store?! :hair:
We are expecting 6in of light fluffy snow sat night/sun morning... Guess who gets called in 2hrs early? Me  if I get stuck on Express al day in gonna freak! LOL! I have been stuck over there for three days and I HATE it!! I like the big registers! Lol!


----------



## nchen7

I'm with you Skyla. I worked at a grocery store for like 2 years in high school. glad I'm not there anymore. I never did cashier duties though, which is good b/c they always looked so frantic!


----------



## goatlady1314

Ive never had a job before, other than milking goats


----------



## NyGoatMom

Hey Skyla~ I've never worked in a grocery store but I did work in a nursing home... :hair: :hair: :hair: so I empathize!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ugg! I hate it!! 
Yah.. When it gets crazy us cashiers et a little frantic :laugh: but I like it like that cause then I'm faster ringing 

My mom used to work in a nursing home 

I hope when I get married I don't have to work  :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goatlady1314 said:


> Ive never had a job before, other than milking goats


I remember those days.. :laugh: not really lol! I was working at a horse farm for a long while before I got goats, and a while after lol!


----------



## goatlady1314

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I remember those days.. :laugh: not really lol! I was working at a horse farm for a long while before I got goats, and a while after lol!


Ya ive always wanted to work at a horse farm, was it fun?


----------



## nchen7

I want to be a housewife when I grow up...... that doesn't look like it's gonna happen anytime soon. booo!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goatlady1314 said:


> Ya ive always wanted to work at a horse farm, was it fun?


I loved it and miss it dearly! But I wasn't getting paid enough... So I had to get a 'real job'


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nchen7 said:


> I want to be a housewife when I grow up...... that doesn't look like it's gonna happen anytime soon. booo!


That stinks 

Well.. I gotta get in the shower so I can get ready for work.. BRB


----------



## NyGoatMom

I would be picky about what farm I worked...I have seen some barns that scare me :shock:

nchen~ I am a housewife...belive me honey, it ain't all it's cracked up to be


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

What do you mean by scare you?


----------



## NyGoatMom

Dirty............never cleaned............yuck.


----------



## goatlady1314

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I loved it and miss it dearly! But I wasn't getting paid enough... So I had to get a 'real job'


What kind of work did you do?


----------



## Texaslass

nchen7 said:


> I want to be a housewife when I grow up...... that doesn't look like it's gonna happen anytime soon. booo!


Aw, well at least you have your goats! :hug: From how well you take care of them, I can only imagine what a great mom you'd be! 

I think all of us love our goats so much for one reason or another-sometimes just for the goats themselves, sometimes because they fill another spot in our hearts left by something else that we can't have, like a friend or a partner...sometimes all the reasons at once... Don't you?


----------



## NyGoatMom

I agree Texaslass


----------



## Texaslass

goatlady1314 said:


> Ive never had a job before, other than milking goats


I can almost say "me too", but I have had a "job" making soap for our family business.... it just doesn't feel like a real job when you never leave home to do it.... :/ d: :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

NyGoatMom said:


> I agree Texaslass


You can call me Sarah!


----------



## rockytg

Most jobs aren't all that they are cracked up to be because we idealize them, setting them up with a standard that there is no way it could match. Anyhow, I know that someone mentioned the cold. It just makes it that much harder to keep everything going well.


----------



## goatlady1314

Texaslass said:


> I can almost say "me too", but I have had a "job" making soap for our family business.... it just doesn't feel like a real job when you never leave home to do it.... :/ d: :lol:


I agree, I acually milked for a neighbor tho so it was fun.


----------



## nchen7

totally agree Sarah! 

NYGoatMom, I think i'd get bored after a while, but being at home seems so much better than sitting at a desk all day. I get so much done when i'm home!

oh, this morning was rainy, and I heard frantic squacking and peeps. I look out the window and a momma hen was looking into the gutter. I knew babies were stuck in there. got the bf up, but he took too long so I went out with a box and got all EIGHT chickies out! I thought momma was going to peck my eyes out, but I think she knew I was trying to help. I gave them some grains and they were happily eating when I left. here's a picture of all of them. they're just so cute!!!!! I hope the majority of them survive. I need more wild chickens in my life.....


----------



## Texaslass

Aw, so cute!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NyGoatMom said:


> Dirty............never cleaned............yuck.


Oh! Yah.. That is scary.. :/ I've seen a few like that.. The one I worked at was a big boarding/show barn.. So we had pretty high standards I guess.. Lol!


----------



## nchen7

aren't they?!?!?! they were soaking wet. I got them on flat ground and they all snuggled into mom. SOOO cute!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goatlady1314 said:


> What kind of work did you do?


Cleaned stalls, fed and watered the horses.. Cleaned the paddocks, groomed some of the horses, did some things for borders and lesson kids.. A little of everything  
I miss Jenny ('my' horse.. I got to free lease her.. She was put down due to colic a few years ago.. I left a year after that..) the most.. And her owner who I worked with.. :sigh: I still cry myself to sleep some nights thinking of them..


----------



## nchen7

awwww! :hug:


----------



## nchen7

rockytg said:


> Most jobs aren't all that they are cracked up to be because we idealize them, setting them up with a standard that there is no way it could match.
> 
> 
> 
> not only jobs, but careers. I have many friends who chose the same career path as me, and seriously....not what it's cracked up to be. we're all bored and just fed up with this crap, but the issue is it pays well, so many have stayed.
> 
> I do have a friend who recently quit and is now a stay at home mom. I think she's enjoying it so far, but it's really only been 2 weeks....
Click to expand...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So pretty


----------



## NyGoatMom

Texaslass said:


> I can almost say "me too", but I have had a "job" making soap for our family business.... it just doesn't feel like a real job when you never leave home to do it.... :/ d: :lol:


I wish I felt like that!


----------



## NyGoatMom

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> So pretty


 I wanna make soap! *tantrum* :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It's so easy! I love doing it!  so much fun!


----------



## nchen7

NyGoatMom said:


> I wanna make soap! *tantrum* :lol:


doooo it!!! I started in Aug, and now i'm hooked. I haven't made any in 2 wks b/c I promised the bf I wouldn't make any more until my stash has gone down about half (maybe more). i lined them all up the other day, took a picture and counted. i had close to 100 bars.


----------



## NyGoatMom

nchen7 said:


> I do have a friend who recently quit and is now a stay at home mom. I think she's enjoying it so far, but it's really only been 2 weeks....


You know, I worried I'd get bored too...but now I wonder how I ever had time to have a job outside the house!

I also was a CNA for 16 years...same trap as far as money...you can't make what you make doing anything else without more schooling.And when you have been one for as long as me, I got paid more than the LPN's starting out, so you do it for the money after a while. It sounds terrible but you get burned out from the people and their demands. So when I wasn't feeling like I was enjoying it, I had to quit.Now my kids like it better though and we have grown closer since I am not always at work.


----------



## NyGoatMom

nchen7 said:


> doooo it!!! I started in Aug, and now i'm hooked. I haven't made any in 2 wks b/c I promised the bf I wouldn't make any more until my stash has gone down about half (maybe more). i lined them all up the other day, took a picture and counted. i had close to 100 bars.


I want to!! I just need the money to get started! I am so excited to start soaping...I cannot wait!


----------



## nchen7

yea, i already had a kitchen scale so i didn't have to buy another one. i just bought another stick blender for my soaping endeavours. the one i bought down here isn't detachable (the others were WAY too expensive), so i can't leave the stick blender head in the soap pot, which is annoying b/c i can't walk away for anything. i found one on sale and my mother will bring it down when she comes to visit. yay!


----------



## rockytg

Well, as far as the jobs go, my wife and I are hoping that down the line I can quit my job as we get our farming (goats & chickens) to be profitable. But a step at a time, so it means trying to do double duty between teaching and farming while trying to get some good time in with my wife and children.


----------



## NyGoatMom

I am going to get all my soaping and cheese making supplies hopefully with tax returns...where is your mom coming from to visit nchen?

rockytg~do you have a large scale plan? I know for me, I don't have enough land to make any money really...my dream is to make my hobby pay for itself eventually...currently, for livestock, I have about 60 standard chickens, 20 bantams,2 geese, 3 turkeys,3 rabbits,7 goats.We do not break even, and forget about overhead... 
If I had enough property, I'd definitely have more goats!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Oh, and nchen...what type of scale do you recommend?


----------



## rockytg

NyGoatMom said:


> rockytg~do you have a large scale plan?


With land, there are around 60 acres that can be used that are owned by my in-laws. With the goats, we're hoping to get our meat herd up to around 100 does so then we would be able to sell off 150 or so kids a year. With the chickens, we did a trial run this past summer with some pasture raised poultry that we raised in chicken tractors and then slaughtered on farm. We are looking to get our inspection to be able to sell these off the farm which should yield possibly $5 profit a bird. It only takes 8 weeks to raise the broilers from peeps to slaughter weight, so a quick turnaround. So, there is a plan but it is a work in progress.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Good for you...I hope it works out for you!


----------



## Scottyhorse

It's been a few days after Carolina was supposed to be in heat and she's not!!!! Wahoo!!!!!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Good news! Congrats


----------



## goatlady1314

None of my goats r coming in heat anymore but im worried they aint pregnant?


----------



## Scottyhorse

goatlady1314 said:


> None of my goats r coming in heat anymore but im worried they aint pregnant?


You could always draw blood and send it into bio tracking


----------



## Scottyhorse

NyGoatMom said:


> Good news! Congrats


Thank you! I'm so excited for these kids! They're going to be really nice!!


----------



## goatlady1314

Scottyhorse said:


> You could always draw blood and send it into bio tracking


I wanted to try the bleach test on them but im not sure how far along they are.


----------



## Scottyhorse

goatlady1314 said:


> I wanted to try the bleach test on them but im not sure how far along they are.


When was the last time they were runnin with the buck?


----------



## nchen7

NyGoatMom said:


> Oh, and nchen...what type of scale do you recommend?


anything accurate and can read to 0.1 of grams. I have a good one that goes to the nearest gram, which isn't too big a deal. this is the one I have http://www.amazon.com/Ozeri-Profess...qid=1386871745&sr=8-11&keywords=digital+scale

also, there are some scales that use fractions......I don't know about you, but I HATE fractions. I've read some ppl have purchased those without looking and have to deal with it after. I mean, what does 3/8 of a gram mean? lol



NyGoatMom said:


> I am going to get all my soaping and cheese making supplies hopefully with tax returns...where is your mom coming from to visit nchen?


she and my brother are visiting from home, Ontario. I get friends/family to bring stuff for me when they visit b/c it's so much cheaper than buying things here. plus, I can get things for a good price vs. island pricing.....


----------



## NyGoatMom

Thanks nchen....I'll be looking into that soon, I hope!

Glad your family is able to visit, I bet they won't mind the break from the cold


----------



## goatlady1314

Scottyhorse said:


> When was the last time they were runnin with the buck?


They was with them for 2 weeks in September and he is with them now.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Suggestions on a cheese press?


----------



## nchen7

yes, I think it'll be nice. we're planning lots of fun activities!

cheese press? you're on your own for that one! lol. I don't have any experience for that. maybe look for reviews or look on cheesemaking.com?


----------



## Emzi00

I have to give a speech about myself at school either tomorrow or monday. The thing is that the teacher doesn't want us to write the speech out, only an introduction and conclusion, and do the rest off of a concept map. Sounds simple... not.  :lol:

Oh, Lacie, umm, today I was talking to my friend about what I want to do when I grow up, and she added on "and move to California and have a big farm with Lacie" :doh:
She came up to me one time after I sent you a text, so that's why she knows who you are... she said I should tell you this....


----------



## Scottyhorse

What is the speech for, Emma?


----------



## Emzi00

My drama class.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> :ROFL: This thread would be awesome with Dave! :slapfloor:


Agreed!!! :ROFL:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Scottyhorse said:


> Eating sausage tonight :yum: I want to go hunting next year and get some deer meat :yum: Never been hunting before, because I don't have anyone to take me


Same!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Have them fill these out too  :lol:


My friends dad did that for her older sister, except underneath it he put 300+ blank pages. He handed it to the guy and the guy didn't even look underneath, and just said I'm sorry this isn't working out :roll: guys...


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> She's not ugly, or fat! Girls these days are brainwashed by today's magazines, and tv shows. Anorexic is what they think "average weight" is, and that's just sad.
> By the way... those boots are awesome....


Yep, it's sick  I like the boots too!  by the way to anyone new, I'm Sarah!


----------



## Texaslass

Awwww, so sweet!  : http://www.austinpetsalive.org/adopt/available-cat-details/?ID=21332140#


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Scottyhorse said:


> That's a gorgeous picture!!!!!
> 
> My eyes are weird... They change between blue, green, and grey. Either of which is fine, because I have fair skin and red hair


Same here, mine are normally blue, sometimes a really pretty bright blue (my favorite) sometimes steely gray, sometimes green, and everywhere in between! :roll:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Scottyhorse said:


> I love showing!!  these ribbons are saying "you gotta wait till next year! You gotta wait till next year!" Boo


Trust me, I hear ya  I really can't wait because I've been working with the goaties and they're all getting really good  Japan is gonna do great, I can't wait!!!


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> My parents say that if I get a boyfriend they're going to buy me a horse or more goats... so that I'll stay away from the boy.  :lol:


Well, that would probably do it, right? :lol: Would for me.  d:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Scottyhorse said:


> It's been a few days after Carolina was supposed to be in heat and she's not!!!! Wahoo!!!!!


:hi5: that just happened with BB!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Wow I just posted a lot


----------



## goatlady1314

Yes you did! Lol


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> Well, that would probably do it, right? :lol: Would for me.  d:


It depends...


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

I've been lurking! :lol: :wink: Now I'm off for dairy bowl practice! :wave: I don't know if I'll be back on after practice though! :smile: See you! :wave:


----------



## goathiker

Emzi00 said:


> It depends...


 I would've just rode the horse to meet the boy. Course I was sneaky that way...:greengrin:


----------



## Emzi00

:slapfloor: Good way of thinking Jill  :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

All I ever wanted to be was a housewife and stay at home mom. That will never happen. I have had to be independent and make my own career twice, first in Television and now in Counseling. Heck, I'd just like to get to be a girl sometimes and not feel like a man all the time...


----------



## NubianFan

Oh and you guys really talked a lot today while I was at work. I had to read a lot of pages to get caught up and Patrick, you should be happy there was another guy on the thread today! Rockytg


----------



## Scottyhorse

littlegoatgirl said:


> Trust me, I hear ya  I really can't wait because I've been working with the goaties and they're all getting really good  Japan is gonna do great, I can't wait!!!


Wow you've got lots of ribbons too! How long have you been showing?

So I'm at the library right now cause my brother killed the Internet... I called my parents like 20 mins ago so they can pick me up and I had to leave a message. Wonder if they got it???


----------



## Emzi00

Well, just to bring this back up, and since I wasn't here for the previous conversations.... I sleep in jeans.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nice ribbons Sarah  I don't have any from showing my goats in open shows cause some shows don't give ribbons unless you get grand.. But I have some horse show ones and lots of 4-H ribbons  I'll get a pic in a minuet


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Well, just to bring this back up, and since I wasn't here for the previous conversations.... I sleep in jeans.


*puts fingers in ears* lalalalala icky!


----------



## Texaslass

Nobody liked my kitty?  d:


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> *puts fingers in ears* lalalalala icky!


:lol: I kinda hafta agree....:roll: I only like it occasionally. I like being comfy and cozy when I sleep.  exercise pants and t-shirts make really good sleep clothes.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^ agreed!


----------



## NubianFan

What kitty?


----------



## goatlady1314

Texaslass said:


> :lol: I kinda hafta agree....:roll: I only like it occasionally. I like being comfy and cozy when I sleep.  exercise pants and t-shirts make really good sleep clothes.


I sleep in short shorts and a tank top I find it very comfortable!


----------



## Texaslass

NubianFan said:


> What kitty?


I just posted a link earlier to an adorable kitten that's available at a nearby shelter....I've been browsing their websites, cause I'm pretty sure I'm getting a kitten for Xmas.


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> :lol: I kinda hafta agree....:roll: I only like it occasionally. I like being comfy and cozy when I sleep.  exercise pants and t-shirts make really good sleep clothes.


Pajamas are for daytime  It's just easier to sleep in jeans, although I do at least take my knife out of my pocket, I'm a worry wart. I'm afraid it'll like open up while I'm sleeping and I'll wake to a knife in me :lol:
Jeans and cami's... jeans and cami's


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> I just posted a link earlier to an adorable kitten that's available at a nearby shelter....I've been browsing their websites, cause I'm pretty sure I'm getting a kitten for Xmas.


He was cute


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> Pajamas are for daytime  It's just easier to sleep in jeans, although I do at least take my knife out of my pocket, I'm a worry wart. I'm afraid it'll like open up while I'm sleeping and I'll wake to a knife in me :lol:
> Jeans and cami's... jeans and cami's


My parents get mad if I stay in my pjs all day :lol: But I do sleep in jeans sometimes


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Pajamas are for daytime  It's just easier to sleep in jeans, although I do at least take my knife out of my pocket, I'm a worry wart. I'm afraid it'll like open up while I'm sleeping and I'll wake to a knife in me :lol:


:laugh:


----------



## NubianFan

I didn't see kitty and I didn't see link!!1 Arrrghhh


----------



## Scottyhorse

I tried calling my parents but they're still not picking up :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

One word *Nightgowns*


----------



## Emzi00

*jeans*


----------



## Texaslass

:lol: It was two pages back now. 
I'm not serious about him though, still just looking.


----------



## goatlady1314

NubianFan said:


> One word *Nightgowns*


Gross I would never sleep in one! Lol


----------



## NubianFan

Scottyhorse said:


> Wow you've got lots of ribbons too! How long have you been showing?
> 
> So I'm at the library right now cause my brother killed the Internet... I called my parents like 20 mins ago so they can pick me up and I had to leave a message. Wonder if they got it???


 could your brother have possibly killed the phone line too? Do they know you are at the library? When does the library close?


----------



## Texaslass

Don't everyone post at once!! :hair:


----------



## NubianFan

goatlady1314 said:


> Gross I would never sleep in one! Lol


They are WONDERFUL!!!!! you just don't know what you are missing, especially short tricot ones with a tank top style top


----------



## NubianFan

I found the kitty he is so cute!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I love staying in PJs all day  hehe!


----------



## goatlady1314

NubianFan said:


> They are WONDERFUL!!!!! you just don't know what you are missing, especially short tricot ones with a tank top style top


Well I sleep in a tanktop with shorts and it great!


----------



## NubianFan

In other news Dru is home!! We just went and got her!


----------



## Emzi00

Yay! :dance:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

YAY!! :stars:


----------



## goathiker

That's great


----------



## NubianFan

Oh and the lady said that she was one of Quadruplets that is the first I have heard of that. Does that mean Dru will be more likely to have triplets and quads if she was one of a set of quads herself?


----------



## NubianFan

And she has silent heat, doesn't say anything just flags flags flags her tail like crazy according to her. She said her mom is the same way. I thought she said she was in screaming heat but she said flaming heat.


----------



## NubianFan

Is there a mushroom cloud I can't see or something?


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh:


----------



## NubianFan

Kabloom!!!


----------



## goathiker

I hope so...I mean I don't know.


----------



## Texaslass

Not sure on that Leslie....

In other news here, I'm 99.9% certain that neither of my two little doelings are bred, as I thought they were for a while! 
They both have silent heats as well, but I know Izzy was in heat a while back, cause she was doing everything but yelling, lol, and today I think Dotty was in, because she was acting like a buck a lot.  The only reason I'm not positive is cause Izzy was kinda acting like she was in too, but I'm thinking she was just reacting to Dotty....
But anywho, Yay!! cause those girls are WAY too small to be havin' kids yet- I mean, they're getting close-ish to big enough to breed, but I sure wouldn't want them kidding at their age/size right now...
:leap:


----------



## NubianFan

goathiker said:


> I hope so...I mean I don't know.


You hope there is a mushroom cloud or that Dru has quads? :greengrin:


----------



## Texaslass

Hey Jill, this lady wants a pooch test done: :http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f182/hello-texas-159055/index2.html


----------



## NubianFan

I take it as a good sign when I dropped her off the lady said "oh she has gotten so pretty" and then tonight when I picked her up she said her husband said "I can't believe you sold her" I bred her to a buck owned by the same people I bought her from. So apparently they are pleased with how she turned out. I think all their goats are nice though and they are all well cared for. She says she is slowing switching over from Nubians to LaManchas though and now she has a nice LaMancha buck. She said she may keep her Nubian does and breed more experimentals.


----------



## NubianFan

Sarah I am glad your little doelings aren't bred yet.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Told ya LaManchas are awesome!! So many people are switching over to them  I think it's their personality


----------



## Texaslass

NubianFan said:


> Sarah I am glad your little doelings aren't bred yet.


Thanks Leslie.


----------



## Texaslass

Mexican Praline ice cream anyone? :bday: :yum:


----------



## Texaslass

Apparently not. 
I killed the thread. :shock:


----------



## NubianFan

She said the actual reason their switching isn't because they don't like their Nubians or even because they like the LaManchas better it is because they got such a good deal on this nice LaMancha buck. She actually doesn't have any LaMancha does yet. She says she thinks she will get a couple but also keep her Nubian does and breed experimentals. She is tired of one of her Nubian Bucks because he is overly friendly with her and the kids because he was bottle raised and because she has used him for about 3 years and has a lot of his bloodline running around. He is the one I bred Dru too, then her other Nubian Buck isn't proven yet as this is his first breeding season. So she won't breed him to outside does this year she said she wants to see what he produces put to her does first.


----------



## NubianFan

You didn't kill it I was just typing up a novel for you guys to read, however I am about to have to get into a hot bath and see if I can defrost my tootsies...


----------



## Texaslass

I've GTG too, good night!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Scottyhorse said:


> Wow you've got lots of ribbons too! How long have you been showing?
> 
> So I'm at the library right now cause my brother killed the Internet... I called my parents like 20 mins ago so they can pick me up and I had to leave a message. Wonder if they got it???


Yep! That's not even all my ribbons, and that's only the places and such, not A's haha I have like 400 of those! (Ok, exaggeration, but I do probably have 100)

I've been showing chickens and turkeys both market and fancy since age 5 (youngest for our fair, even tho I've been helping cleaning cages at the fair and such since 2! Lol! I would climb in the cage with the turkey and scoop out the sawdust! :lol Ducks since age 9 I think? And goats for the past two years A couple of the smaller purple and pink ribbons are from still exhibits, but most are from animals A good portion (1/4-1/2) are goat ribbons tho


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Nice ribbons Sarah  I don't have any from showing my goats in open shows cause some shows don't give ribbons unless you get grand.. But I have some horse show ones and lots of 4-H ribbons  I'll get a pic in a minuet


Thx


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Well, just to bring this back up, and since I wasn't here for the previous conversations.... I sleep in jeans.


:hi5: join the club my fellow double trouble!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Pajamas are for daytime  It's just easier to sleep in jeans, although I do at least take my knife out of my pocket, I'm a worry wart. I'm afraid it'll like open up while I'm sleeping and I'll wake to a knife in me :lol:
> Jeans and cami's... jeans and cami's


Haha yep, I take out my knife and my money (if I have any), although a couple times in the car I've kept it in and haven't stabbed myself yet...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I see  I want to breed some Nubian x LaManchas 

Night Sarah  :hug:

Here are my ribbons 









^ these are 4-H ribbons.









^ a mixture of 4-H (some of the rosettes) and horse show ribbons









^ and these are the ones I won with Jenny  so they have a special spot


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Scottyhorse said:


> My parents get mad if I stay in my pjs all day :lol: But I do sleep in jeans sometimes


Same here :roll: on snowdays or certain days off we have a rule that you have to be out of your pj's by noon! :lol: The only exception is Christmas, because us kids come home after church and change back into our pj's to open presents! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

I'm cool with sleeping in jeans, but I can't sleep with earrings in.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

NubianFan said:


> One word *Nightgowns*


Whenever I wore those as a kid I hated them and if I did wear them because it's all I could find I would always wake up with them all pushed up and over my head... I'm a crazy sleeper!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh.. And don't mind my mess.. I have been wrapping Christmas gifts so the side table is a wreck and I never make my bed lol! It's a waste of time IMO :lol;


----------



## littlegoatgirl

NubianFan said:


> They are WONDERFUL!!!!! you just don't know what you are missing, especially short tricot ones with a tank top style top


I have no idea what you're talking about, lol. I need to see a picture of this! :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I see  I want to breed some Nubian x LaManchas
> 
> Night Sarah  :hug:
> 
> Here are my ribbons
> 
> ^ these are 4-H ribbons.
> 
> ^ a mixture of 4-H (some of the rosettes) and horse show ribbons
> 
> ^ and these are the ones I won with Jenny  so they have a special spot


Cool! I only hang my rosettes, I don't have room for the others!  my sister is mad because we realized the other day we have the same number of rosettes, even tho she is 6 years older than me


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> I'm cool with sleeping in jeans, but I can't sleep with earrings in.


Oh ew no! They always poke my head


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Oh.. And don't mind my mess.. I have been wrapping Christmas gifts so the side table is a wreck and I never make my bed lol! It's a waste of time IMO :lol;


:lol: yeah I never make my bed unless we have company! :lol: I don't see the point, I'm going to year it up in 18 hours or so again anyway! Btw, love your Tay Swift poster


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well.. I've only done a hand full of horse shows.. And only two 4-H fairs  so I'm pretty happy with what I've got lol! I just like to hang them around my room  I have a ribbon all around my room so I can keep adding them


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> :lol: yeah I never make my bed unless we have company! :lol: I don't see the point, I'm going to year it up in 18 hours or so again anyway! Btw, love your Tay Swift poster


I only do it when my mom gets mad and makes me lol! But I think she have up lol! Or when I like totally clean my room.. Then I make the bed to add that clean touch  :laugh:

Lol thanks  got that when I went to her speak Now tour 

I only have one other poster on my wall and a painting I did.. My farm sign.. Some pictures and my calendar  pretty simple.. I used to have TONS of posters! LOL! I didn't have room for anymore lol!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Y'all are lucky. I REALLY wish I was in 4-H when I was little. But we didn't move to the country till I was in 3rd grade, and wasn't able to join 4-H till last fall. So when I'm older I'm gunna marry a good ol country boy who's Christian and raises goats or is a rodeo-er, and my kids are gunna be in 4-H right from the start! Lol.


----------



## NubianFan

littlegoatgirl said:


> I have no idea what you're talking about, lol. I need to see a picture of this! :lol:


Ask and ye shall receive

This is the type I have that I like most.


----------



## goathiker

Scottyhorse said:


> rodeo-er


 Really really, a bad idea, unless you like being by yourself most of the time and worrying about what's going to happen next.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I wasn't in 4-H till just a few years ago and didn't do anything last year and am now too old.. So.. Like two years of 4-H  lol! 

I want to start my own club one day  but idk.. We shall see


----------



## NubianFan

goathiker said:


> Really really, a bad idea, unless you like being by yourself most of the time and worrying about what's going to happen next.


'tis true


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Really really, a bad idea, unless you like being by yourself most of the time and worrying about what's going to happen next.


True... Hmm. We'll see. It's a ways off and in Gods hands  But I know for sure it won't be a city boy


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I wasn't in 4-H till just a few years ago and didn't do anything last year and am now too old.. So.. Like two years of 4-H  lol!
> 
> I want to start my own club one day  but idk.. We shall see


You can be in 4-H till you're 19, right? I've got 5 years


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> You can be in 4-H till you're 19, right? I've got 5 years


I thought it was 18? Idk.. Either way I'll be 19
Next month..


----------



## goathiker

When I was in 4-H it was only until you graduated high school. I got kicked out at 17.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

You can be in 4-H until one year after graduation. :wink:


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> When I was in 4-H it was only until you graduated high school. I got kicked out at 17.


:lol:


----------



## goathiker

I graduated at 16


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> You can be in 4-H until one year after graduation. :wink:


Thanks


----------



## Scottyhorse

So far my Internet is holding up for snap chat  :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

I was still in 4-H and competing at 19. I was told the age limit was 19. I graduated at 17. I was recruited by the extension officer to go to a state competition as fill in for a girl that couldn't make it so the rest of the team could still go. It was a team doing textile judging, I knew nothing about it then and I still don't and I couldn't find anything much more boring, but because I went the other three team members got to go, and I got to go and the state competition was a three day event and it was fun.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well I graduated last year so I can't do it next year lol!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Wow my neighbor is over watching the NFR and he keeps makin a big deal about me being on my iPod :lol: it's so embarrassing :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! I get that from my dad's friend :roll: maybe we should all be weird and make you laugh out loud! See what he says then :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

See silly smiley piggy!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Nooooooooooo :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Bleh Internet is acting up again


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! But it would be funny! :laugh:


----------



## goathiker

Lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha' too funny Jill!


----------



## goathiker

...


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hehe


----------



## ksalvagno

Those are all too funny! :laugh:

Well, I'm going to apply for a job tomorrow. They want you to apply in person. It is for an administrative assistant at a crop production co-op. If it is the place I'm thinking of, you can buy feed and stuff there. Not sure what else they sell and do.

I've already applied for a couple jobs but no calls so far. So I figured I may as well try for this one. It is only like 15 minutes from home. The thing that is scary for me is that it is full time.  I haven't worked a full time job outside the home since 1999. Of course my alpaca business was more than full time when birthing was in full swing which was March through November.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Lol.... :slapfloor: You guys are too much!


----------



## NyGoatMom

ksalvagno said:


> Those are all too funny! :laugh:
> 
> Well, I'm going to apply for a job tomorrow. They want you to apply in person. It is for an administrative assistant at a crop production co-op. If it is the place I'm thinking of, you can buy feed and stuff there. Not sure what else they sell and do.
> 
> I've already applied for a couple jobs but no calls so far. So I figured I may as well try for this one. It is only like 15 minutes from home. The thing that is scary for me is that it is full time.  I haven't worked a full time job outside the home since 1999. Of course my alpaca business was more than full time when birthing was in full swing which was March through November.


Wow! Since 99 and you're going to do it again? I wish you the best


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I love that one Jill and ROFL Sydney!! :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Congrats Karen!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Good luck Karen! I'll be praying for ya!


----------



## goathiker

,,,


----------



## ksalvagno

NyGoatMom said:


> Wow! Since 99 and you're going to do it again? I wish you the best


Thanks! I was really looking for just a part time job but figured I may as well try for this one too. The worst that can happen is that I don't get the job. And I won't be upset if I don't.


----------



## goathiker

That sounds like a good job Karen. Wish I could find any job at this point.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Got this picture of my horse the other day. He's not falling but he was getting up from rolling


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

...


----------



## NyGoatMom

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I love that one Jill and ROFL Sydney!! :lol:


Mmm... I love rabbit...but I prefer mine cooked


----------



## NyGoatMom

ksalvagno said:


> Thanks! I was really looking for just a part time job but figured I may as well try for this one too. The worst that can happen is that I don't get the job. And I won't be upset if I don't.


May I ask why you don't do alpacas again?


----------



## ksalvagno

Thanks! I'm torn because it is nice to be at home and not have to be anywhere at a certain time. But the problem is I never see anyone. Once home you tend to stay home and not go out. Now that I'm even further away from my family, I'm really alone. Husbands aren't the most interested in chatting either. :roll:

But I like the idea of staying in the area of animals or agriculture. So I think it will be a good fit. A little extra money wouldn't hurt either.

I had also applied for a part time kennel technician for Canine Companions but haven't heard anything.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Gah I just wish my Internet would work!!!


----------



## NyGoatMom

goathiker said:


> That sounds like a good job Karen. Wish I could find any job at this point.


Are jobs scarce where you are? Or just the ones in your expertise?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NyGoatMom said:


> Mmm... I love rabbit...but I prefer mine cooked


:lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Too bad you and Karen can't work for TGS  You guys do a lot for this community!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

.,.,


----------



## ksalvagno

NyGoatMom said:


> May I ask why you don't do alpacas again?


I did the alpacas for 14 years. I got very burned out. I birthed alpacas for other people and when you do that, you are always at home and always on alert. I was birthing 80 to 100 alpacas per year. The last couple years I was getting burned out faster and faster. The last year I did it, I was burned out in August. I was also starting to have problems with heat stress and 2 years in a row I was sick for a week from heat stress. DH was also tired of being stuck at home and everything revolving around the alpacas. I miss those adorable crias but I don't miss the round the clock stuff and taking care of so many animals at one time. I never had 80 to 100 at one time. This was spread out from March to November and sometimes going into the beginning of December. But having 20+ pregnant females to care for by yourself is a lot.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'm going to head off for a while  TTYL :wave:


----------



## ksalvagno

Good night Sydney.


----------



## NyGoatMom

G'Nite Scotty 

Ahhh...yeah, that is a lot. I got burned out from my job after 16 years too, so I can understand. I hope you find something you like though


----------



## goathiker

NyGoatMom said:


> Are jobs scarce where you are? Or just the ones in your expertise?


 Jobs are real scarce here. The governor is try to force the feds to open the logging woods back up again though. If that happens it will get better. 
Oh, I could get a service job, prep cook, nursing home, etc. But, I really would hate that.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I think I'm gonna hit the hay too.. It's almost 12 and I got a busy day tomorrow.. And I get to go see Mr. Youknowwho  hehe! 

Night guys


----------



## NyGoatMom

I can understand that...I did nursing home work for wayyyyy too long! If I end up going back to work, it won't be that if I can help it...


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Skyla


----------



## NyGoatMom

Nite Skyla! I have to go to sleep too...lots to do tomorrow...:wave:


----------



## ksalvagno

goathiker said:


> Jobs are real scarce here. The governor is try to force the feds to open the logging woods back up again though. If that happens it will get better.
> Oh, I could get a service job, prep cook, nursing home, etc. But, I really would hate that.


I don't blame you. I really don't want a job working nights or weekends or holidays. I want to enjoy the job. So I'm being very picky.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:wave:


----------



## ksalvagno

:wave:

I should go to bed soon but feeling a bit wound up.


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, I'll be up for a bit. 'Course it's only 9:00 here.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Ok I'm back :lol:


----------



## goathiker

I'm kind of here. So, is your percentage doe built like a dairy goat or like a boer?


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> I'm kind of here. So, is your percentage doe built like a dairy goat or like a boer?


Hmm.. More of a dairy build but obviously a boer. Here is a pic I just took.


----------



## Scottyhorse

They were eating when I took those. She looks like she's gaining weight


----------



## goathiker

Is her back flat like a Boer or slants down to the ribs like a dairy?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Uh, what? :lol: Sorry. That doesn't make any sense to me for some reason :doh:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Do you mean like around her barrel?


----------



## PantoneH

Hey everyone. Man ive had a bad day. Ugh


----------



## goathiker

I mean if you put your hand on her back right behind her shoulders. Does your hand sit flat like on a table or does it curl around her backbone in this shape ^.


----------



## Scottyhorse

PantoneH said:


> Hey everyone. Man ive had a bad day. Ugh


Oh no, what happened?


----------



## goathiker

Wow, what is that?


----------



## PantoneH

Heres who it was.....that was bleeding... Wouldnt upload


----------



## PantoneH

One of my mares choked really bad and fought me when i tubed her and it kinked in her sinus cavity and cut her pretty bad. She finally stopped bleeding a few minutes ago. :GAAH:


----------



## PantoneH

Sorry i didnt mean to interrupt the current subject it took it a while to pot i guess.


----------



## goathiker

That just sucks. Hope she heals up quick.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Oh goodness, hope she heals up well!


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> I mean if you put your hand on her back right behind her shoulders. Does your hand sit flat like on a table or does it curl around her backbone in this shape ^.


I guess more of a ^ shape. She's fairly narrow as far as boers go.


----------



## PantoneH

I think shell be okay.... Gonna have to do antibiotics for a bit. She managed to kick me with her front hoof got one heck of a bruise on my back... She didnt like the tubing very much. Scared the heck outta me never seen a horse bleed so much


----------



## PantoneH

She is slim!


----------



## Scottyhorse

PantoneH said:


> I think shell be okay.... Gonna have to do antibiotics for a bit. She managed to kick me with her front hoof got one heck of a bruise on my back... She didnt like the tubing very much. Scared the heck outta me never seen a horse bleed so much


My moms old TB is a bleeder! He cut his leg (probably his artery) while we were riding him once and we had to stick the hose of it to get it real cold and wrap it up in rags for a turn acute and it finally stopped bleeding after what seemed like forever... Then he had to get a tumor removed from his mouth and it bled and bled and bled and bled and the vet said "Don't worry, they always stop bleeding, one way or another" :lol: we were at the vet for a couple hours and the drive home (about 45 mins) and it was still bleeding a bit after that too... Lol!


----------



## Scottyhorse

PantoneH said:


> She is slim!


I know, right!


----------



## goathiker

I used to have Saddlebred. I swear that mare could cut herself just by thinking about it. She was such a goof in the pasture.


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> I used to have Saddlebred. I swear that mare could cut herself just by thinking about it. She was such a goof in the pasture.


That's exactly how my moms TB is.


----------



## goathiker

She's perfect Sydney. Your Christmas present will be closer to after New Years but, it will get there.


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> She's perfect Sydney. Your Christmas present will be closer to after New Years but, it will get there.


Okay..  Yours isn't totally perfect, but you should like it


----------



## Scottyhorse

I really want a fudgecicle :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Sounds great  I've got to get my secret Santa gift off too. Part of it's still in the mail to me :sigh:


----------



## goathiker

A fudgecicle sounds good actually


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Sounds great  I've got to get my secret Santa gift off too. Part of it's still in the mail to me :sigh:


I just got the last part if it today... Trying to get on my email right now to get the very last of it. Hopefully that doesn't give it away! Teehee  

Fudgecicles are one of the only 'sweet' things I can eat.


----------



## goathiker

I don't like sweets much. I don't like candy bars and such at all. Cinnamon Raisin toast is my treat.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Bleh cant get on. Wish we could get something other than satellite Internet!


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> I don't like sweets much. I don't like candy bars and such at all. Cinnamon Raisin toast is my treat.


I just can't have sugar. Either that, or I don't like it. But it can make me get an upset stomach or puke. There are a few things I can eat though... Wonder if I can find the rock salt, then I can make some ice cream with no sugar :yum:


----------



## goathiker

Wonder if it's all sugar or just the GMO sugar beet sugar.


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Wonder if it's all sugar or just the GMO sugar beet sugar.


Hmm, I don't know. 
Four words: 
I. Hate. My. Internet. 
:sigh:


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, my parents used to have Hughes net. It was bad. We have Wave broadband here. It's not great but, better than that.


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Yeah, my parents used to have Hughes net. It was bad. We have Wave broadband here. It's not great but, better than that.


We have Hughes net as well... We pay like $120 a month for it!!! And it sucks!! Apparently all we can get is Wild Blue or Hughes Net, though I've never heard of Wave.


----------



## goathiker

Wave is cable, they ran it a couple years ago. Well, I think it's time to do the midnight hay and climb in somewhere warm. TTYL


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Wave is cable, they ran it a couple years ago. Well, I think it's time to do the midnight hay and climb in somewhere warm. TTYL


Ah, we even have to get satellite tv (directv)


----------



## nchen7

Scottyhorse said:


> True... Hmm. We'll see. It's a ways off and in Gods hands  But I know for sure it won't be a city boy


you never know Sydney! I didn't think I'd be living in the country in Barbados with goats. I always thought I'd find a nice city boy and be a city person all my life. but here I am.....deciding whether to breed both girls or just the one this year. LOL

oh, and when you say sugar, have you tried making your own sweets with evaporated cane juice? that's the only way to know for sure the sugar is not from the GMO sugar beet crap....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Morning all  I am very tired.. Lol


----------



## nchen7

morning Skyla!

ok, so what do you think of this.... i'm fretting a little since it's my first year breeding. I was thinking of breeding Missy later this month (she'll be 2 in March and haven't been bred yet), and skipping Buttercup for now. Buttercup seems to be a bit of a hard-ish keeper. she's skinnier than Missy and gets ill more often. she was the one who had the buckling earlier this year. maybe catch Buttercup on her first/second heat next fall. how does that sound?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sounds like a good plan to me


----------



## nchen7

I just don't want too big of a break without kids. b/c if I breed this year for June babies (which would be the case), I can't really re-breed them next fall. which means i'll have to wait for June babies again, or wait until next fall to breed them. that's too long without babies!!!


----------



## NyGoatMom

I hate having really late babies....I am so happy that this year my girls are due early march. I think your plan sounds logical...I waited to breed Daisy-Mae until this year because I felt she was just too young before. I say do what you think is best for your doe...


----------



## nchen7

so hard to decide! and this is my first time planning such things, and i'm a worry wart to being with. so now, i'm on super high alert worriness..... lol. ok, I think that'll be my plan. earlier this year I wanted to breed Missy in early fall for early babies, and then Buttercup around this time for late babies, but b/c I didn't know if I was going to be here or not, I held off... now i'm here, I guess i'll have to push back that time frame a little.

i'm excited to check out the bucks Sunday. I have 3 to choose from! I hope they look nice.....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

You could still breed in the fall if you have June kids.. Just be sure they are in good condition before doing so.. Or maybe breed one for June kids like you say.. Then hold the other one and breed that one in the. Fall


----------



## NyGoatMom

Skyla has a point....so you decided to stay on the island?


----------



## nchen7

oh yes....it was many pages back. but an interesting opportunity came up that I couldn't pass up. it's still in early stages and there are still many kinks to work out, so i'm not at liberty to divulge what the opportunity is, but it's something completely different to what i'm doing now. I told my bf that if i'm here, I better be having kids (goat kind)!

ok, well, we'll see..... deciding these things is hard!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah I know it's hard :laugh:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Now my curiosity is peaked  But I hope it pans out for you!
Goat kids are the best kind....lol...they can't really talk back! JK, my kids are good....but I'm glad the youngest are 15 now


----------



## nchen7

it's so stressful! gotta find the right boyfriend, then you see ppl fretting over whether they're preggers or not. if they are, you're fretting they'll stay healthy and have healthy kids! sheesh!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I think our turkey is a tad bit too big for the turkey pot... :/ :lol:


----------



## nchen7

um....I think you need something a bit bigger. LOL.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yep lol! We have it in something else now... But even that is a tad small lol! A 26.9lb turkey! LOL! And they went to freezer camp early lol!


----------



## nchen7

that's a massive turkey. you could feed a whole town with that turkey!

mmm...roast turkey dinner tonight?


----------



## goathiker

Good morning...I have a cold and cough for sale or trade.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

Yep  we are having a 'Family Night' at our church  we are bringing the turkey since we had such a big one lol! So, we should all be well fed tonight! :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> Good morning...I have a cold and cough for sale or trade.


Hmm.. Tempting... But.. I think I shall pass...

Hope you feel better Jill :hug:


----------



## nchen7

oh noo!!!  that's the worst! I hate coughs. get plenty of rest, and hope you still have some of that licorice root!

I've had a weird throat thing going on, but the weather's changed so I think it's from that.....


----------



## goathiker

I'm just going to sleep it off. Sleeping bag on the couch and dorky movies today.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Lol..Skyla! Think you need a tad bit smaller turkey


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol! Out other one is a bit smaller  21?? I think.. This one was the male


----------



## NyGoatMom

Now I want turkey~ hmmmm....I have a few in the yard that are ready :drool:

I do NOT, however, want a cold! Sorry you are sick goathiker!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Ugh...gotta clean some more...just got the dishes done....now for some laundry...


----------



## nchen7

Jill, that's a great way to get rid of a cold. hope you feel better soon!


----------



## goathiker

Thanks everyone. I've gotta get my feeding done. Hungry critters waiting.


----------



## ksalvagno

I hope you feel better soon, Jill.

Good luck with breeding your girl, Nchen. Sounds like you have a good plan.

I'm leaving in a couple minutes to run errands and apply for that job. It should be interesting to see how they handle it all. Not sure if it will just be filling out an application or they actually do a quick interview.


----------



## nchen7

good luck Karen!!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Hope you get the job if you want it


----------



## nchen7

so...I finally found some vit e/selenium injectable (no one has gel). only took them 45 min of looking all over the warehouse to find it..... now, must find vit B complex injectable


----------



## NyGoatMom

Must be frustrating to have trouble finding stuff...I know shipping must be expensive!!


----------



## nchen7

oh, these aren't shipped. there ARE companies that bring thigns in. I mean, the vets have to get their meds from someone, right? the fun part is trying to find where you can get things. it's like a really stressful scavenger hunt. lol


----------



## Scottyhorse

I don't know if this is appropriate to put on here or not but a mod can always delete it. 

About 20 mins ago (through facebook) I just found out that one of my old friends was killed in a car accident last night I never really new her very well. We went to the same school and rode the same bus. But she seemed like such a sweet girl. She was only 18! That's too young!!! She and the driver were killed instantly after the driver lost control and drove into a big semi. Just the day before she was posting on facebook, and then bam, gone. It not fair. It's not fair for her, the driver, her family, friends, loved ones. Life just sucks sometimes. And right before Christmas? Come on. I'm shocked, sad, mad, a whole bunch of emotions right now. Sigh.


----------



## nchen7

:hug: i'm sorry Sydney. no, life isn't fair, and often times way too short.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Scottyhorse said:


> I don't know if this is appropriate to put on here or not but a mod can always delete it.
> 
> About 20 mins ago (through facebook) I just found out that one of my old friends was killed in a car accident last night I never really new her very well. We went to the same school and rode the same bus. But she seemed like such a sweet girl. She was only 18! That's too young!!! She and the driver were killed instantly after the driver lost control and drove into a big semi. Just the day before she was posting on facebook, and then bam, gone. It not fair. It's not fair for her, the driver, her family, friends, loved ones. Life just sucks sometimes. And right before Christmas? Come on. I'm shocked, sad, mad, a whole bunch of emotions right now. Sigh.


I'm so sorry :hug:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Thanks Ni.


----------



## NyGoatMom

nchen7 said:


> oh, these aren't shipped. there ARE companies that bring thigns in. I mean, the vets have to get their meds from someone, right? the fun part is trying to find where you can get things. it's like a really stressful scavenger hunt. lol


It's hard to imagine that when you are in NY...there are usually too many choices here. Sometimes that gets on my nerves..but a scavenger hunt would drive me nuts!


----------



## Scottyhorse

NyGoatMom said:


> I'm so sorry :hug:


Thank you. I feel so sad for her family and one of my other facebook friends who I also know. He was REALLY close to her and is taking this really really hard. I can't imagine what her family is feeling right now.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Death is never an easy thing, and unfortunately not always expected. I do think that a sudden death is much more traumatic since you have no time to prepare...


----------



## nchen7

NyGoatMom said:


> It's hard to imagine that when you are in NY...there are usually too many choices here. Sometimes that gets on my nerves..but a scavenger hunt would drive me nuts!


I miss too many choices! here is the opposite. if you have a list of things you need (e.g. ingredients for a meal), be sure you're going to at least 2 different stores to find exactly what you want. often times, you have to substitute. when I first moved down, there was a lettuce shortage. you couldn't find it anywhere. then I think last year there was an onion shortage.... and this is just groceries! it's really bad but I don't care about prices anymore....if you see something you want/need, you just get it. and i'm not even talking about clothes. I don't clothes shop here.....i'm just talking about household items!


----------



## NubianFan

Jill I hope you feel better soon.
Karen I hope you get the job!
Sydney I am so sorry.
My friend called me yesterday and one of her friends that is only in her 30's died of cancer. While I didn't really know the lady it is still sad to me. I did meet her once and the saddest part is she left behind two young children. Who are always gonna miss there mom right at Christmas time. It stinks.


----------



## nchen7

:grouphug:


----------



## NyGoatMom

nchen7 said:


> I miss too many choices! here is the opposite. if you have a list of things you need (e.g. ingredients for a meal), be sure you're going to at least 2 different stores to find exactly what you want. often times, you have to substitute. when I first moved down, there was a lettuce shortage. you couldn't find it anywhere. then I think last year there was an onion shortage.... and this is just groceries! it's really bad but I don't care about prices anymore....if you see something you want/need, you just get it. and i'm not even talking about clothes. I don't clothes shop here.....i'm just talking about household items!


I can't imagine that having lived in North America all my life. Guess we are pretty spoiled here...


----------



## NyGoatMom

NubianFan said:


> Jill I hope you feel better soon.
> Karen I hope you get the job!
> Sydney I am so sorry.
> My friend called me yesterday and one of her friends that is only in her 30's died of cancer. While I didn't really know the lady it is still sad to me. I did meet her once and the saddest part is she left behind two young children. Who are always gonna miss there mom right at Christmas time. It stinks.


It is sad when someone is so young. I worked with a friend that was my age, she had cancer in her stomach that spread to her brain and she died at 38


----------



## nchen7

very VERY spoiled in north America! this is why I miss Canada so much. it's so easy to get what you want/need. but by now, it's a matter of "ok, I have this list of items I need, therefore I need to go to these stores in this order". and sometimes, even if you need something, but the store is on the other side of the island (like 40+ min drive), I end up not bothering to avoid the hassle. lol


----------



## Scottyhorse

Thank you Leslie. 
My day just got better. I was just contacted and now I have the oppertunity to buy this amazing doe! I would give her a better medial, and higher in the escutcheon, but otherwise she is just perfect in my book! http://www.calicocreekfarm.net/Tarentina.html She comes from a farm in Maine, (who I LOOOVE) and Lisa, the owner of Calico Creek paid $1200 getting her here. I could buy her for $450 (which is a TOTAL steal) bred to a really nice buck. And you know whats kinda odd? Her name is kinda similar to my friends' that died... Just need to move a couple girls out and she's all mine!


----------



## nchen7

oh wow Sydney. that doe is GORGEOUS!


----------



## Scottyhorse

She is! And the breeder doesn't even have her for sale yet, so there's a good chance I will be able to get her  She looks like a good milker, too


----------



## ksalvagno

Sorry about your friend, Sydney.

Well, it took me about 40 minutes to find the place. The address in the job placement was incorrect. It had the right street but wrong address. So finally found it and gave them my resume. That was it. Handing them my resume. Didn't even have to fill out an application. I guess we will see what happens. If I am meant to get the job, I will. If not, then I won't. I don't fret over any of it because I would rather be in the right job. Still not sure I want to work full time anyway.


----------



## nchen7

what does the *M stand for? i'm assuming it's a good thing......


----------



## nchen7

Good luck Karen!! if they contact you for an interview, you can always ask if they're willing to hire you part time?


----------



## ksalvagno

Actually, depending on the benefits, it may be worth it to go full time. DH does contract work so we are always changing insurance. Now many contract companies are no longer offering health insurance. So if this place offers health insurance, it would be worth it to be full time. Then we wouldn't be changing insurance companies every 1-2 years.


----------



## nchen7

also very true. lots to consider. but for now.....time to relax into the weekend.


----------



## Scottyhorse

nchen7 said:


> what does the *M stand for? i'm assuming it's a good thing......


It's a milk star  And yes it's a good thing


----------



## NubianFan

I like the doe Sydney.
It is pouring rain here now....


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> See silly smiley piggy!


That's creepy!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

So sorry about your friend Syd


----------



## Scottyhorse

littlegoatgirl said:


> So sorry about your friend Syd


Thanks Sarah. I hardly knew her but it's devastating! I found out that the driver was her boyfriend.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So sorry about your friend Sydney.. :hug:

Getting ready to leave.. TTYL!


----------



## NubianFan

Just spent over an hour steaming my robe. It still isn't perfect.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Lacie doesn't like that doe I posted


----------



## NubianFan

Scottyhorse said:


> Lacie doesn't like that doe I posted


How do you know?


----------



## Scottyhorse

I PM'd her to ask.  She is bred to a nice buck though. Depends on how fast I get my two does sold. Anyone want them? :laugh:


----------



## NubianFan

Why didn't she like her?


----------



## NyGoatMom

Nice doe Sydney...
Karen...I also find that with age comes a certain refusal to panic over a job...you either get it pr you don't.
Leslie...you steam your robe??


----------



## goathiker

NyGoatMom said:


> Leslie...you steam your robe??


 :slapfloor:Her graduation robe.


----------



## NyGoatMom

OOOhhhhhh!! LOL


----------



## NyGoatMom

I knew I was a country girl,but I thought,Dang! Steam your robe!?


----------



## Scottyhorse

NubianFan said:


> Why didn't she like her?


Here's what she said. 
Personally, I think I would pass on her if she doesn't come bred. She is lacking in uphill stature, medial doesn't define the udder halves, brisket is lacking, her body looks "boxy" it doesn't look like she carries more depth to the rear barrel, her rump is very short which means the thurls are not where they should properly be, and since the thurls are off, if you look closely her legs look sickle, I also am not sure if I like her rear pasturns, her teats are very small and not centered, and she doesn't have a very capacious udder and I'm not really liking the arch in the escutcheon.

Wow, well that turned into quite a bit...

However... if bred to the right buck (which I hope she has) her kids should be much better. And, if you sell two that do not produce, your not only making your money back, you are also cutting the feed bill.
Some of the flaws I pointed out are nothing major, but are noticeable. The only real problem I have with her is her rear legs, thurls, and rump. The udder and other flaws are actually an easy fix in the kids.

And when people buy kids, it's kind of a shot in the dark, because the kids can end up being throw backs, and not what they expected. So if she had the pedigree that a lot of people like, the kids should sell well. The pedigree is normally what sells half the animal.

Also, working on editing my website a bit. Will let you know when it's done


----------



## NyGoatMom

wow...she is amazing at judging conformation.I just see a pretty doe


----------



## Scottyhorse

NyGoatMom said:


> wow...she is amazing at judging conformation.I just see a pretty doe :hide:


Yeah.... I'm pretty good at judging conformation but she gets really technical :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Looks like I was seeing a lot of stuff that Lacie was.
She's pretty though


----------



## Scottyhorse

I really like the parents of the buck she's bred to also... And she is a very nice goat for in this area... Not many REALLY good ND breeders in our region. I saw the stuff Lacie saw but wanted to get her take on it.


----------



## NubianFan

NyGoatMom said:


> I knew I was a country girl,but I thought,Dang! Steam your robe!?


:ROFL: Yeah Jill is right on the money it is my graduation robe. Believe me, I don't know how to iron very well and so I don't own anything that requires ironing. LOL I would never steam a robe. I actually don't wear bathrobes. I am just too hot natured. I just dry off and change back into clothes. and I am never cold enough to need one in the house. I do own one that someone got me for Christmas one year but it hasn't seen much use.


----------



## NubianFan

goathiker said:


> :slapfloor:Her graduation robe.


:slapfloor:


----------



## goathiker

My SS gift came...Should I open it?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Well it's a christmas gift.... Does it say anywhere not to open till the 25th? If not, you could go right a head


----------



## Emzi00

Yes  And then we need a picture.


----------



## goathiker

My dog already told me one of the little packages has a cookie in it  
Okay, I'll open it as soon as my phone is charged.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'm going to finish mine today now that I have everything


----------



## NubianFan

SS sounds like fun!


----------



## Scottyhorse

You should join in next year


----------



## NubianFan

Maybe I will. This year was just too crazy to think about one more thing! LOL


----------



## Scottyhorse

NubianFan said:


> Maybe I will. This year was just too crazy to think about one more thing! LOL


Yeah


----------



## NubianFan

So I bought sponge rollers, and I am going to wash my hair tonight and comb it out, spray it with curl enhancer and roll it up and then sleep on it so it will be curly in the morning. My daughter saw the package of sponge rollers and said, "mom, are you going to try to curl your fifty foot long hair or something?":slapfloor::lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Scottyhorse said:


> Here's what she said.
> Personally, I think I would pass on her if she doesn't come bred. She is lacking in uphill stature, medial doesn't define the udder halves, brisket is lacking, her body looks "boxy" it doesn't look like she carries more depth to the rear barrel, her rump is very short which means the thurls are not where they should properly be, and since the thurls are off, if you look closely her legs look sickle, I also am not sure if I like her rear pasturns, her teats are very small and not centered, and she doesn't have a very capacious udder and I'm not really liking the arch in the escutcheon.


I noticed all that as well, but IMO none of those faults are nearly major enough to put me off buying her. I think she had loads of good stuff going on. I like her.  
I think I gathered that Lacie said all this? I didn't catch up all the way today, too busy...


----------



## NyGoatMom

Leslie...I am happy to hear about your ironing prowess.. I avoid it at all costs!


----------



## Texaslass

NubianFan said:


> So I bought sponge rollers, and I am going to wash my hair tonight and comb it out, spray it with curl enhancer and roll it up and then sleep on it so it will be curly in the morning. My daughter saw the package of sponge rollers and said, "mom, are you going to try to curl your fifty foot long hair or something?":slapfloor::lol:


That sounds fun.  I've tried it befoe, but my hair is too long and heavy, and it's too humid here; the culs (or waves more like) only last a few hours, then they're gone forever!  :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Sponge rollers...tell your daughter at least they're not pieces of rags like they used to use...


----------



## Texaslass

NyGoatMom said:


> Sponge rollers...tell your daughter at least they're not pieces of rags like they used to use...


Rags work much better for long hair!


----------



## NyGoatMom

I use a hot iron, but after 30 it takes me less than 5 minutes to curl...lol


----------



## NubianFan

Well hopefully it will work, but it probably won't because it is supposed to rain tomorrow morning.


----------



## Texaslass

NyGoatMom said:


> I use a hot iron, but after 30 it takes me less than 5 minutes to curl...lol


??

I'm always afraid a hot iron will create split ends and all kind of damage... don't know if it does really, never used one, but I just don't want to risk it... I like long hair.


----------



## NyGoatMom

NubianFan said:


> Well hopefully it will work, but it probably won't because it is supposed to rain tomorrow morning.


Awww man, bummer


----------



## ksalvagno

Enjoy yourself tomorrow, Leslie! You certainly earned it!


----------



## NubianFan

I usually use hot rollers but that takes like 45 minutes and I have to be there at 8:15 in the morning for my hooding ceremony all dressed and in all my regalia except hood. Then after hooding ceremony we all walk to graduation together as a group and then sit through graduation from 10 am til whenever it is over which will probably be about 12:30 or 1. So I already have to get up at like 5:30 I don't want to have to get up any earlier.


----------



## NubianFan

NyGoatMom said:


> Sponge rollers...tell your daughter at least they're not pieces of rags like they used to use...


My mom used to tie my hair up in clean socks. So I would have clean socks knotted all over my head. LOL they worked though.


----------



## NubianFan

ksalvagno said:


> Enjoy yourself tomorrow, Leslie! You certainly earned it!


 Thank you! One of the guys I work with is in the program too, we started together and will graduate together tomorrow. His wife bought us a graduation cake an brought it to work today. It was chocolate cake with whipped cream icing and Bavarian cream in the middle I'd say she did really good. LOL
The thing is he is 10 years younger than me, so he has more energy. I am one of the oldest in the program, not THE oldest but close I think there are like 5 older than me.


----------



## ksalvagno

You will probably be ready for a day of sleeping on Sunday! It will probably all of a sudden hit you that you don't have all that school work and it is over. I'm sure you are so relieved.


----------



## NyGoatMom

NubianFan said:


> My mom used to tie my hair up in clean socks. So I would have clean socks knotted all over my head. LOL they worked though.


:slapfloor:

Yes,congrats! What did you take?


----------



## NubianFan

I am getting my masters in professional counseling. I cant make caps because I am typing one handed since I painted my nails,


----------



## NyGoatMom

What type of setting will you be working in?


----------



## NubianFan

Well I work in a community mental health clinic now. But I am possibly planning to start some private practice, especially if a friend and I can both get our EGALA equine cert and start an equine therapy facility.


----------



## NyGoatMom

equine therapy? do explain....


----------



## NubianFan

Well I took a class in it this semester and basically you use the horse as a partner or tool in mental health therapy. A lot of times people can relate to the horse what they can't express to another person. There is no riding it is all feet on the ground. The person is given sets of tasks to accomplish with the horse it could be as simple as grooming the horse or as complicated and getting the horse through a series of obstacles and over jumps. How the person chooses to relate to the horse can tell the therapist a lot. the therapist then pulls things from the horse activity to talk to the person about and allows the person to place their own meaning on the events. Often times people will recognize a pattern with the horses that also happens to them with people but it is easier to recognize with the horses. 
My instructor wants me to get double certified as an Equine therapist and as an Equine specialist because I have horses and know horses. She said it is actually harder to find certified Equine Specialists than Equine Therapists. I have already done the legwork and written a paper on what it would take financially, logistically, legally, and partnership wise to turn my farm into a working viable Equine facility and I came up with a budget. It is doable, but one thing at a time and right now I just want to breathe for a while.


----------



## NyGoatMom

I can understand that. What a cool career to have though...


----------



## NyGoatMom

Seems like it would require a lot of patience from you and the horses...


----------



## NubianFan

The horses are awesome, sometimes it seems like they know just what a person needs. Being the therapist is the easy part. Being the client in the situation is what is hard. The task isn't really important but they don't' know that, so it can be frustrating for them if they can't get the horse to complete the task. It is all about how they approach the task and how they figure out their own solutions.


----------



## Scottyhorse

My pony was a therapy horse for a while after I sold her. They got rid if her because she was crazy. That's why I got rid if her too


----------



## NyGoatMom

That's really cool Leslie.Sounds like a rewarding job...


----------



## NubianFan

I have four horses now, so I actually could do it with present horses. The budget for a starter set up was only a little under $7000 that really isn't bad considering it is starting a whole new business. The big deal would be getting a partner willing to be the Equine therapist when I am being the specialist, I forgot to mention you work in teams there is always an Equine therapist, specialist and horse and client in the ring.


----------



## NyGoatMom

I'm sure you will find a way to do it if you really want to..wow, you have 4 horses? Quite a feed bill..... :shock:


----------



## NubianFan

Not really we have such an acreage of pasture that the only time they need supplemental food is winter. We feed round hay bales and get about 10 each year this year that was $250 for the ten and I barely ever let dad give them grain because he gives them too much and makes them too fat and prone to founder. Our pastures most winters are still grass covered they still graze in all but the very worst of winters, which I think this one will be a bad one. 
When I had my red star layers they were what ate me out of house and home, but boy oh boy did they produce the eggs.


----------



## NyGoatMom

I have roughly 50 or so hens,20 bantam hens, 3 turkeys, 2 geese, 3 rabbits, 15 ducks, 7 goats.......my feed/hay bill is 70.00-90.00 a month for hay plus 250.00 for feed....I also have a dog,2 cats and 2 cockatiels. Oh, and a 55 gallon tank and a 30 gallon tank...those are not included in the previous statement. Oh, but right now I also have a few that need butchered....2 goats,5 turkeys,8 or so ducks..so they are included in the feed bill right now too.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Really thinking of cutting down the fowl....but it's a hard choice for me...


----------



## Scottyhorse

Wow you're lucky. We have 5 horses and 15 acres (not all is pasture) and STILL feed them hay all year.


----------



## NubianFan

My horses of all my animals are the least fuss, least expense. I trim their hooves myself. I can medicate them myself for most things, except for one young horse I had years ago my horses have always been healthy and not accident prone. I did have that one young horse who hurt himself on everything. He cost me more in vet bills in the 3 years I had him than all my other horses combined in the 36 years I have had horses. No lie. 
The goats cost more.
The chickens and ferrets DEFINATELY cost more. Chickens are velociraptors to feed. And ferrets need so many specialized things.


----------



## NyGoatMom

How many animals do you have Sydney?


----------



## NubianFan

We have over 56 acres here though Sydney and our climate is just such that the grass doesn't all die even in winter. And dad is an old time farmer, he overseeded the pastures in winter hardy grasses for the horses years ago. That stuff still comes back each year. He is very smart when it comes to anything agricultural and honestly still does a lot even at 82. I don't know how I will manage this place when God forbid he isn't here anymore.


----------



## NubianFan

The only bad thing is, he wants to over feed everything, he thinks everything should be fat as ticks.


----------



## NyGoatMom

NubianFan said:


> My horses of all my animals are the least fuss, least expense. I trim their hooves myself. I can medicate them myself for most things, except for one young horse I had years ago my horses have always been healthy and not accident prone. I did have that one young horse who hurt himself on everything. He cost me more in vet bills in the 3 years I had him than all my other horses combined in the 36 years I have had horses. No lie.
> The goats cost more.
> The chickens and ferrets DEFINATELY cost more. Chickens are velociraptors to feed. And ferrets need so many specialized things.


I am surprised you say that about chickens...I guess because I started out with chickens,I never really thought about it. They go through (well,all the birds combined)800 lbs of feed a month...GULP....


----------



## NubianFan

Yeah whenever I hear anyone say something is *chicken feed* meaning cheap ,I want to scream. If they can free range a lot they are cheaper to feed because they find a lot of their own food, but I had to keep those red stars up so we could find their eggs and to protect them from predators.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yeah, mine have a large run and a compost pile to dig in and I feed them scraps, and they get all the grass clippings,weeds from the flower beds,etc. But we buy 800 lbs a month in feed.It's ok but when the goats are in milk...it costs me a lot more because then I add in the alfalfa pellets and sweet feed...I may have to cut back the fowl....even though I hate to.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Hi/bye! :wave: :wave: Can't stay long...

Random things I thought of today:

I wish I could do martial arts again!!! I was 3 belts away from a black belt!!!

There's two other things worth mentioning, but I can't think of them! LOL :roll: :lol:

Anyways... See you later! :wave:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Hi,bye


----------



## NubianFan

ok out of bath and going to attempt hair do. I may or may not be back tonight.


----------



## Scottyhorse

NyGoatMom said:


> How many animals do you have Sydney?


10 goats
5 horse
3 cats
3 dogs 
Who knows how many chickens
4 fish tanks
1 parakeet and 1 guinea pig


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hi, by Patrick :wave: I want to do martial arts or something of the sorts, but I already do enough stuff :lol: 

I got my secret Santa gift finished  Going to wrap it up and ship it tomorrow!


----------



## Scottyhorse

NubianFan said:


> ok out of bath and going to attempt hair do. I may or may not be back tonight.


I'll be curling my hair tomorrow  Or tonight (it'll stay overnight for me) because I have two Christmas parties to go to


----------



## NubianFan

Well that went better than expected, I already have it rolled up. I used some curl enhancing spray that I have never tried before so I am hoping it is a miracle worker. LOL


----------



## ksalvagno

I hope your hair turns out the way you want it.


----------



## NubianFan

well it is absolutely pouring rain so who knows. That is really little stuff anyway. Karen you are probably right I will probably be exhausted Sunday.


----------



## ksalvagno

I would plan nothing for that day. Just stay home and lay around.


----------



## Scottyhorse

ksalvagno said:


> I would plan nothing for that day. Just stay home and lay around.


I agree! You've worked sooooo hard for this day! You deserve a day where you can do nothing  you deserve it Leslie!


----------



## NubianFan

I probably will, I don't have anything planned as of yet. The only caveat is my friends mom is really sick in icu. So I may go see her Sunday if she doesn't improve quickly.


----------



## NubianFan

I'm really worried about her but that is another story.


----------



## ksalvagno

Doing something like that is a little different than planning a whole day of activities. I hope she pulls through.


----------



## NubianFan

well guys either this site or my internet keeps locking up, I need to go anyway so ttyt. You may all hear me screaming coming about 12:30 my time tomorrow!!!! LOL


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Hi/bye! :wave: :wave: Can't stay long...
> 
> Random things I thought of today:
> 
> I wish I could do martial arts again!!! I was 3 belts away from a black belt!!!
> 
> There's two other things worth mentioning, but I can't think of them! LOL :roll: :lol:
> 
> Anyways... See you later! :wave:


If you ever go back, don't stick around to get your diploma for graduating the class, leave before that...


----------



## goathiker

Wow, I have literally slept all day. Racked up about 13 hours since 7:00 this morning. Have to catch up tomorrow...


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Wow, I have literally slept all day. Racked up about 13 hours since 7:00 this morning. Have to catch up tomorrow...


The goats probably aren't pleased! :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Nope, and my G. piggies are yelling at me. The small dogs loved it though.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Oh boy the guinea pigs can be bad :lol: Seems like they can hear the fridge open or a bag rattle from a mile away!


----------



## goathiker

Yep, they are loud little devils. They won't starve though. Little things could probably stand to lose some weight actually.


----------



## awshucksgoatfarmvt

Oh gosh poor everyone, how is this morning going and did you chat wiih the vet?


----------



## Texaslass

Drinking hot tea before I go out to milk. :coffee2:


----------



## goatlady1314

Texaslass said:


> Drinking hot tea before I go out to milk. :coffee2:


How many goats do you milk?


----------



## emilieanne

Y'all are making me so jealous! 
I wish I had does in milk and/or ready to kid. :/


----------



## Texaslass

goatlady1314 said:


> How many goats do you milk?


Just 3 right now, and they don't have much- about 3/4 gallon between them, per milking. We're milking twice a day right now. The other chores take a while though... feeding the doelings separate from the big girls, check water troughs, go feed the bucks, (they live in a pen that's like 100 yards away or something, idk how far it is, but it feels like a long walk when you're in a hurry. d check their water, hay, minerals.... the usual stuff.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Right now I'm glad I don't have does in milk..it's 8 degrees this morning :snowbounce:


----------



## Texaslass

Brrr! :snowcheese:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^ try getting a nasty pig on a trailer when it's that cold! NOT fun!! Good news is... *drum roll* the pig is GONE!!!


----------



## ksalvagno

I don't mind having 1 doe in milk during the winter. I'd rather have the milk. Right now I'm stuck drinking the milk from the store and it definitely isn't the same.


----------



## ksalvagno

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> ^ try getting a nasty pig on a trailer when it's that cold! NOT fun!! Good news is... *drum roll* the pig is GONE!!!


BACON! Nothing like home grown pork! :clap:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Hahaha Skyla!

Karen~do you have an indoor milking area? Mine is outside under a pool "tarp"....so it's freezing!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Gotta run to the store...


----------



## ksalvagno

NyGoatMom said:


> Karen~do you have an indoor milking area? Mine is outside under a pool "tarp"....so it's freezing!


Just in the barn. No heat or anything in there.


----------



## Texaslass

Emma, why are you lurking?? :roll: Come out and join the party! :lol: or go check your email.... d:


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> Emma, why are you lurking?? :roll: Come out and join the party! :lol: or go check your email.... d:


Lurking is fun  I know, I need to get back to you, I've been real busy so I haven't had the chance to.

In other news, I'm going dress shopping for a dance on Thursday


----------



## Texaslass

I've never been to a dance.... :scratch:


----------



## Emzi00

The ones I've been to haven't been much fun, but I think this one might be


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> The ones I've been to haven't been much fun, but I think this one might be


Hope so! :dance:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ksalvagno said:


> BACON! Nothing like home grown pork! :clap:


I guess they said she is really long and not very fat.. So there will be very little if any bacon  :tears: that is soo sad!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Morning everyone


----------



## Emzi00

Afternoon Sydney


----------



## Texaslass

Think it's morning in Washington.... :think:


----------



## Emzi00

It is


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:laugh:


----------



## Texaslass




----------



## Emzi00

:hair: "This plug-in is not supported" :GAAH:


----------



## Scottyhorse

I am doing some Christmas shopping on Amazon (I know, so last minute lol) and I decided to search for my favorite tea (that I can't find ANYWHERE) around here, and I can get a pack of 100 bags for $15  Yay!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I really like that Sarah!! It's so cool!


----------



## NyGoatMom

ksalvagno said:


> Just in the barn. No heat or anything in there.


Don't your hands freeze? I get so cold....I have hypothyroidism so I am intolerant to cold. It's awful because when I get cold...it takes forever to warm back up!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Scottyhorse said:


> I am doing some Christmas shopping on Amazon (I know, so last minute lol) and I decided to search for my favorite tea (that I can't find ANYWHERE) around here, and I can get a pack of 100 bags for $15  Yay!


What type of tea do you like? I like STASH...especially the raspberry!


----------



## ksalvagno

NyGoatMom said:


> Don't your hands freeze? I get so cold....I have hypothyroidism so I am intolerant to cold. It's awful because when I get cold...it takes forever to warm back up!


No, not really. It didn't take me long to milk.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Oh yeah, you're probably really fast...although I think I get Heidi milked out in less than 10 minutes....


----------



## ksalvagno

It takes me around 8-10 minutes. But the cold doesn't bother me too bad.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Any tips for me on breaking in a FF? I am not looking forward to it. I did, in the fall, have her on the stand once a day and kept "fake milking" her. She got quite used to it but I have a feeling actually milking her is gonna be a bit different.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Ok, so maybe I'm not too awful slow..


----------



## ksalvagno

I'm just persistent and they learn that I'm not fooling around. They WILL be milked.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Omgoodness! I just read Sully's recovery thread! Jordy died!! That's so sad!


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> :hair: "This plug-in is not supported" :GAAH:







How about this? Same song, but the other video was better...


----------



## goathiker

NyGoatMom said:


> Any tips for me on breaking in a FF? I am not looking forward to it. I did, in the fall, have her on the stand once a day and kept "fake milking" her. She got quite used to it but I have a feeling actually milking her is gonna be a bit different.


 If you can be there when she kids. Get right in there and hold the kids and have mom lick their goo off of you. Then make sure that you "nurse" her a bit checking teat plugs and such. It will make her think that you are just part of the package that was born.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Makes sense...thanks Jill...I will try to be there!


----------



## Scottyhorse

NyGoatMom said:


> What type of tea do you like? I like STASH...especially the raspberry!


I like STASH too  I really like the Morrocan Mint one, and peppermint too.


----------



## NyGoatMom

My 15 yo daughter loves peppermint tea too  I like orange and spice and chai too


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Also, when you have a jumpy doe on the stand, sometimes you just have to milk them out onto the stand/ground the first few times before you can milk them into a bucket. Let them know that they will be milked one way or another. And try massaging the udder until she stops jumping around, then milk her.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

My favorite tea is raspberry or most any tea at Chinese restaurants.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Thanks Lacie...I'll try that too...

I've never had tea at a chinese restaurant...hmmm...will have to try it


----------



## Scottyhorse

It's yummy


----------



## NyGoatMom

I am so sick of being cold.....it's only 46 in my bedroom right now  The wood we have isn't all the way cured and our house is drafty.....My nose is cold!!!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Aww, that stinks  I hate being cold, too :hug: Can you go buy some wood maybe?


USPS is making me frustrated. It's not printing my shipping label that I just paid for!!!!!!!!!! :veryangry:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Grrr....USPS....ugh.

Yeah, we have some wood but it's not quite dry... :sigh: It's not usually quite so bad but today it is only 8 degrees out...


----------



## NubianFan

I graduated!!!! it is over I am done!!!!! Yipppeeeeee Waaahoooo!!!!:dance::mrgreen::wahoo::cheers:arty:arty::hi5::leap::leap::stars::stars::fireworks::fireworks::balloons::clap::snowcool::snowcheese:


----------



## Scottyhorse

YAY THAT IS AWESOME!!!! You worked so hard for it! So happy for you Leslie!!!! :hug:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:stars: :dance: :wahoo: :leap: That's awesome Leslie!

Just weighed Ebony's kids, the spot doe is 24lbs, and her sister is 20lbs.  They are 22, and 23 days old :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yay!! Soooo happy for you Leslie!!  :stars: congrats!!  :hug:


----------



## NubianFan

Skyla!! I HAVE to message you!!! Something on the crush front!! also!


----------



## NubianFan

Okay in other sadder news, I feel kind of bad for being happy about my life right now, because one of my best friend's mom is in intensive care with Meningitis... So if you can spare prayers for her that would be great too.


----------



## NubianFan

Thanks Everyone It was a really great day and a great couple of ceremonies. I will have to tell y'all the hair story sometime soon too.


----------



## Scottyhorse

NubianFan said:


> Skyla!! I HAVE to message you!!! Something on the crush front!! also!


Oooo!!


----------



## Scottyhorse

[QUOTE="Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Just weighed Ebony's kids, the spot doe is 24lbs, and her sister is 20lbs.  They are 22, and 23 days old :lol:[/QUOTE]

Aren't they chubby! :lol: are you keeping any?


----------



## Scottyhorse

NubianFan said:


> Okay in other sadder news, I feel kind of bad for being happy about my life right now, because one of my best friend's mom is in intensive care with Meningitis... So if you can spare prayers for her that would be great too.


Will right now


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Skyla!! I HAVE to message you!!! Something on the crush front!! also!


Oh yay!!  can't wait to hear it! Lol!


----------



## Scottyhorse

NubianFan said:


> Okay in other sadder news, I feel kind of bad for being happy about my life right now, because one of my best friend's mom is in intensive care with Meningitis... So if you can spare prayers for her that would be great too.


Will do right now :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Okay in other sadder news, I feel kind of bad for being happy about my life right now, because one of my best friend's mom is in intensive care with Meningitis... So if you can spare prayers for her that would be great too.


Prayers form here! :hug:


----------



## Scottyhorse

God is awesome. The other day I was really bored and was like 'god, have someone text me please' :lol: I know lame, right? Well a couple days ago a guy from my old school who I haven't talked to since the 6th or 7th grade texted me and we've been talking ever since! That's cool


----------



## NubianFan

Oh man I wish Karen was on here, she was saying I'd be wiped out tomorrow and it would hit me, well it is hitting me now and I am already wiped out. Today was so awesome though, I didn't know if it would live up to my expectations and it greatly exceeded them.


----------



## NubianFan

I sent you a long winded pm Skyla LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Got it and am going to reply now!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Congrats Leslie :stars: arty: :fireworks:


----------



## NubianFan

Thanks!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

This is a CL add that made the news :laugh: couldn't get the link on my iPod so I took pics lol


----------



## NyGoatMom

:ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## NyGoatMom

I wonder if my goose could hatch some eggs for me ....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Scottyhorse said:


> Aren't they chubby! :lol: are you keeping any?


I'm keeping almost all my boer kids this year, my does are old.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NyGoatMom said:


> I wonder if my goose could hatch some eggs for me ....


LOL! That would be quite nice!!


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> This is a CL add that made the news :laugh: couldn't get the link on my iPod so I took pics lol


Why would people advertise something Like that? For 930,000 dollars as well. Yeash. That is just crazy!


----------



## NubianFan

ok I have to tell y'all the story of my hair and hair do attempt. So I told y'all last night that I had washed my hair and was going to spray it with curl enhancer and roll it up on sponge rollers and sleep on them so I would have lovely curls in the morning. Well the rolling up went fine, much easier and faster than I expected. I actually was able to sleep on them fine. Then morning came and I was getting ready. Well I left taking my hair down til very last because I wanted the curl to last as long as possible. I was thinking oh this will take like five minutes to unroll, brush out and spray. NOT, My hair would NOT come off the roller. The first few I took down around my face did fine, and they were dry and super cute curly just like I wanted. But the others were still wet, so no curl and on top of that they woudl NOT release from the sponge rollers. I actually had to take the scissors and CUT four sponge rollers in half to get them out of my hair, it took me over 45 minutes nearly making me late for hooding. And the curls were just waves in most places and they got less and less as the day went on. Everyone complimented my hair though, even though I thought it was a disaster, so I guess it wasn't as bad as I thought.
I really think if I ever do this again, I am going back to using clean socks... Maybe mom was on to something.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

fishin816 said:


> Why would people advertise something Like that? For 930,000 dollars as well. Yeash. That is just crazy!


Lol! Just to be funny  :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> ok I have to tell y'all the story of my hair and hair do attempt. So I told y'all last night that I had washed my hair and was going to spray it with curl enhancer and roll it up on sponge rollers and sleep on them so I would have lovely curls in the morning. Well the rolling up went fine, much easier and faster than I expected. I actually was able to sleep on them fine. Then morning came and I was getting ready. Well I left taking my hair down til very last because I wanted the curl to last as long as possible. I was thinking oh this will take like five minutes to unroll, brush out and spray. NOT, My hair would NOT come off the roller. The first few I took down around my face did fine, and they were dry and super cute curly just like I wanted. But the others were still wet, so no curl and on top of that they woudl NOT release from the sponge rollers. I actually had to take the scissors and CUT four sponge rollers in half to get them out of my hair, it took me over 45 minutes nearly making me late for hooding. And the curls were just waves in most places and they got less and less as the day went on. Everyone complimented my hair though, even though I thought it was a disaster, so I guess it wasn't as bad as I thought. I really think if I ever do this again, I am going back to using clean socks... Maybe mom was on to something.


Oh my! That's a bummer! But sounds like it ended good lol! So that's a good thing!


----------



## Emzi00

Yay! That's awesome Leslie!!!!!!! :stars: :dance: :wahoo: :balloons: :stars:


----------



## Texaslass

Yeah, congrats Leslie!!  :stars: So glad you finally made it! :leap:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I think the socks would be better next time, they'll absorb the water from your hair. But, hey, at least your hair did something, and you _were_ able to get the rollers out!


----------



## Scottyhorse

I am going to attempt to curl my hair tomorrow for the Christmas parties I'm going to. I have a curing rod that you wrap your hair around, and then hold it for a while. My hair is hard to curl and usually doesn't last long, so wish me luck :slapfloor:


----------



## Emzi00

Well I was successful dress shopping  Ended up getting two dresses, I'll have more dances so... 
And if I may say so myself... I look smokin'....


----------



## Emzi00

My hair doesn't curl well either Sydney.. that's why I always straighten it instead of curl it


----------



## NyGoatMom

Lol Leslie...go for the socks...or better yet, try strips of Sham Wow's :ROFL: They's suck the water outta your hair


----------



## NyGoatMom

Emzi00 said:


> My hair doesn't curl well either Sydney.. that's why I always straighten it instead of curl it


My daughter always straightens hers usually too...her hair is SUPER thick!


----------



## Emzi00

Goodness, my hair is thick too! It takes me a while to get it straightened well, since it's so thick. But I very much dislike my natural hair, so I straighten it everyday.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Mine doesn't curl well either cause it's so thick 

Do we get pics of the dresses Emma?!


----------



## NubianFan

:angel:


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Mine doesn't curl well either cause it's so thick
> 
> Do we get pics of the dresses Emma?!


Maybe. Let me see if I can edit out my unattractive face


----------



## NubianFan

OHHHH your face isn't unattractive, hush it up


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> If you ever go back, don't stick around to get your diploma for graduating the class, leave before that...


Why??? :shrug:


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> OHHHH your face isn't unattractive, hush it up


:laugh: I just have a really weird look on my face in the picture.


----------



## NubianFan

Don't make me have to land Emma, I am flying too high right now.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> Well I was successful dress shopping  Ended up getting two dresses, I'll have more dances so...
> And if I may say so myself... I look smokin'....


:laugh: What kind if dance is it? As much as I hate them, I miss dances... I didn't even get to go to my freshman homecoming


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> My hair doesn't curl well either Sydney.. that's why I always straighten it instead of curl it


I straighten it often... I like curled better


----------



## Emzi00

Okay, this is the one dress..


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> :laugh: What kind if dance is it? As much as I hate them, I miss dances... I didn't even get to go to my freshman homecoming


I have a Christmas dance this week, and a big dance at the end of the year.


----------



## Texaslass

What a happy face! d: See, I knew you could smile! :lol: 

I usually prefer sleeves and longer skirts, but I guess it's okay. d: :lol:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

I've never been to a dance! :grin:

Also, I can't stay long, and I'll most likely leave without saying "see ya'". :wink:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> Okay, this is the one dress..


So pretty!


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> What a happy face! d: See, I knew you could smile! :lol:
> 
> I usually prefer sleeves and longer skirts, but I guess it's okay. d: :lol:


:ROFL: No! Not this again! :slapfloor:
I never wear dresses, but I don't like long sleeves, and I would die if it was much longer!


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Okay, this is the one dress..


So where's the other one(s)?... d:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Great smile  What's with girls all hating their looks nowadays??


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> I've never been to a dance! :grin:
> 
> Also, I can't stay long, and I'll most likely leave without saying "see ya'". :wink:


Hey Patrick!


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> So where's the other one(s)?... d:


I don't have a picture of it


----------



## NubianFan

Cute dress! Va Va Va Voom LOL


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Hi Sydney! :wave: Could you look at my post in the "Are oats good" thread? :wink: It's just a question... :wink:


----------



## Emzi00

NyGoatMom said:


> Great smile  What's with girls all hating their looks nowadays??


I would say society,but we are all included in society. So, it has to be the famous people, models, being shown their whole lives that starved is perfection. Etc.
It disgusts me.


----------



## NubianFan

NyGoatMom said:


> Great smile  What's with girls all hating their looks nowadays??


Stupid media and magazines that airbrush to impossible standards no human can live up to


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> :ROFL: No! Not this again! :slapfloor:
> I never wear dresses, but I don't like long sleeves, and I would die if it was much longer!


:laugh:
This is my "fancy" dress.... : http://www.amazon.com/HolyClothing-...easant/dp/B00AKKKU5U/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top
I love it.  though I don't get much occasion to wear it..


----------



## Texaslass

Oh, and I just said _sleeves_, not especially long.


----------



## Emzi00

I got home from shopping, and showed my dad the dresses. He was mad, his little girl is all grown up. :lol: He wanted to supervise the dance to "keep all the boys from looking at me". :lol: I just told him that boys don't like me.  :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> I don't have a picture of it


But.. but


----------



## NubianFan

That's pretty too Sarah, very medieval looking.


----------



## ksalvagno

Leslie - Congrats on your day. You deserve to be happy on this occasion. I bet even your friend's mom would say so. Didn't know if you would be out celebrating all evening but I'm not surprised the exhaustion came on as soon as you relaxed. Will say a prayer for your friend's mom.

Emily - your dress is very pretty

I had to shovel the driveways and sidewalk around the house. We got snow first and then it rained. So we had a slushy wet mess that was too heavy for the snowblower. Luckily we could get away with not doing the whole driveway since our driveway is about 800 ft from the street to the back garages.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Hi Sydney! :wave: Could you look at my post in the "Are oats good" thread? :wink: It's just a question... :wink:


Sure


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> :lol: I just told him that boys don't like me.  :lol:


:doh:

I'm %100 positive that that's not true, and you have no idea what you're talking about!


----------



## Texaslass

ksalvagno said:


> Emily - your dress is very pretty


May have been a typo, but.... Em_ma_.


----------



## ksalvagno

Yes, Emma. I'm very very tired from the shoveling.


----------



## NubianFan

ksalvagno said:


> Leslie - Congrats on your day. You deserve to be happy on this occasion. I bet even your friend's mom would say so. Didn't know if you would be out celebrating all evening but I'm not surprised the exhaustion came on as soon as you relaxed. Will say a prayer for your friend's mom.
> 
> Emily - your dress is very pretty
> 
> I had to shovel the driveways and sidewalk around the house. We got snow first and then it rained. So we had a slushy wet mess that was too heavy for the snowblower. Luckily we could get away with not doing the whole driveway since our driveway is about 800 ft from the street to the back garages.


Thanks Karen, it has really been a wonderful day except for my friends mom. I am just a giddy mess. But sooooo tired too. I am sorry you had to work so hard all day clearing up a huge nasty slushy wet mess.


----------



## Texaslass

NubianFan said:


> That's pretty too Sarah, very medieval looking.


Yep. That's my favorite era...clothing and stories... It's just so awesome! 
I think if I had a favorite book (which I don't) it might be King Arthur, but see that doesn't even work, cause there's tons of Arthurian stories! d:


----------



## Texaslass

ksalvagno said:


> Yes, Emma. I'm very very tired from the shoveling.


S'okay!


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> :doh:
> 
> I'm %100 positive that that's not true, and you have no idea what you're talking about!


Okay, maybe one, but he might just be a flirt


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

This was my daughters prom/graduation dress. It was just like this (same dress model and designer made it), but for whatever reason her dress was way more vibrant and ruffled than this one :chin:

Pretty dress Emma!


----------



## Emzi00

That's a cute dress!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

She ended up with that dress, because it was literally the only dress that didnt have a busted zipper, and it was in her size!
Crazy right, I think we went to 3 malls, and a billion other stores, and didn't find ONE in her size that fit the occasion or was ok for her age. But it was a bonus actually, because it was a $250 dress, but it was on clearance for $15!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> I got home from shopping, and showed my dad the dresses. He was mad, his little girl is all grown up. :lol: He wanted to supervise the dance to "keep all the boys from looking at me". :lol: I just told him that boys don't like me.  :lol:


I'm sure they do. I found out I had three all crushing on me at the same time :lol: that was a shock. :slapfloor:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> She ended up with that dress, because it was literally the only dress that didnt have a busted zipper, and it was in her size!
> Crazy right, I think we went to 3 malls, and a billion other stores, and didn't find ONE in her size that fit the occasion or was ok for her age. But it was a bonus actually, because it was a $250 dress, but it was on clearance for $15!


Holy crap!!!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: Well, aren't you a little heartbreaker, Sydney! :ROFL: Three guys at once?!


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> I'm sure they do. I found out I had three all crushing on me at the same time :lol: that was a shock. :slapfloor:


:ROFL:
With my luck, it would be the ones I really don't like. And I am pretty sure that all the guys I like don't like me, at least not like that, because somebody has ended up telling all of them. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Holy crap!!!!!


I know! And her heels were more than the dress! How often does that happen? Never!

Her dress was $14.95
And her heels were almost $60 :shocked:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :lol: Well, aren't you a little heartbreaker, Sydney! :ROFL: Three guys at once?!


:slapfloor: :ROFL: Yes, I had three guys crushing in me at once. Can you blame 'em? Just kidding


----------



## Emzi00

Who needs heels?! Just wear some all stars or something! :lol: That's ridiculous!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> She ended up with that dress, because it was literally the only dress that didnt have a busted zipper, and it was in her size!
> Crazy right, I think we went to 3 malls, and a billion other stores, and didn't find ONE in her size that fit the occasion or was ok for her age. But it was a bonus actually, because it was a $250 dress, but it was on clearance for $15!


Wow! Steal of a deal! That is a gorgeous dress  I have a hard time picking dresses too.


----------



## Texaslass

I'm 99.9% sure that no guy has ever even looked at me.  d:


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> I'm 99.9% sure that no guy has ever even looked at me.  d:


Well that's because you're like a nun... or amish or something....  :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Well that's because you're like a nun... or amish or something....  :lol:


:roll: :sigh: Do I have to explain it again? Because I am nowhere close to being anything like either of those things!! d:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, her dress had some drag on the floor, and she didnt want to step on it and tear it. She got ones that look like disco balls...


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> Who needs heels?! Just wear some all stars or something! :lol: That's ridiculous!


Or cowboy boots  Those are my shoe of choice!


----------



## Emzi00

Them are shiny!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Texaslass said:


> I'm 99.9% sure that no guy has ever even looked at me.  d:


I'll bet you $100 if you follow my instructions closely, you will have an entire room full of guys looking at you  :lol: :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I'll bet you $100 if you follow my instructions closely, you will have an entire room full of guys looking at you  :lol: :ROFL:


I'm paying attention.....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> OHHHH your face isn't unattractive, hush it up


Agreed!


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I'll bet you $100 if you follow my instructions closely, you will have an entire room full of guys looking at you  :lol: :ROFL:


No thanks. d: I don't trust you...  :lol: I don't need 'em anyways. d:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> :ROFL:
> With my luck, it would be the ones I really don't like. And I am pretty sure that all the guys I like don't like me, at least not like that, because somebody has ended up telling all of them. :lol:


Two of them were fine  One was a guy who had some mental issues. I have to say, he was pretty adorable and pretty smart when it came to some ransom stuff. He even bought me a bracelet  I think I might have it still..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Okay, this is the one dress..


Oh very pretty

Nice smiley face  :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> :doh: I'm %100 positive that that's not true, and you have no idea what you're talking about!


I have to agree  I'm sure you just don't notice it


----------



## NubianFan

Yeah Lacie, I am paying attention too. :laugh:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Texaslass said:


> No thanks. d: I don't trust you...  :lol: I don't need 'em anyways. d:


Don't trust me?! :lol: Well you're no fun


----------



## Texaslass

Is it like considered illegal or insane to be homeschooled or something?!


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Don't trust me?! :lol: Well you're no fun


:shrug: sorry. :/ Maybe I'm just tired....d:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> I'm paying attention.....


:lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> Is it like considered illegal or insane to be homeschooled or something?!


No. I actually plan on homeschooling my kids.. you know, if I have kids.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> Is it like considered illegal or insane to be homeschooled or something?!


Hey, I know plenty of guys and I'm (was) homeschooled! Now.. Those guys go to my church :lol: but still lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> No. I actually plan on homeschooling my kids.. you know, if I have kids.


Same here  I'm just scared.. As I'm not the brightest bulb on the tree  don't need my kids taking after me :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Although if I can get the most perfect guy in the universe to notice me, surely you young pretty girls won't have any trouble.


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Same here  I'm just scared.. As I'm not the brightest bulb on the tree  don't need my kids taking after me :lol:


:lol: I do my homeschooling online.


----------



## Texaslass

I mean, I don't make the rules around here, or anything.... 
I'm sure y'all think I'm incredibly weird..... d: :lol: (I mean I am, but isn't everyone a little weird?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Same here  I'm just scared.. As I'm not the brightest bulb on the tree  don't need my kids taking after me :lol:


Then you should marry a a professor that specializes in the subject you aren't very good at! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> I mean, I don't make the rules around here, or anything....
> I'm sure y'all think I'm incredibly weird..... d: :lol: (I mean I am, but isn't everyone a little weird?


Yes, extremely. 
I'm so weird. And awkward. And antisocial. And.... :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

I need to go to bed, I _am_ tired tonight....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Although if I can get the most perfect guy in the universe to notice me, surely you young pretty girls won't have any trouble.


Hey, we all got 'Mr. Right' out there waiting for us  we just have to wait for God's perfect timing for him to show up :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Night Sarah :wave:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> :lol: I do my homeschooling online.


That's what my friend does


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Then you should marry a a professor that specializes in the subject you aren't very good at! :lol:


That would be everything :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm quite strange if I do say so myself :lol:

Night Sarah  :hug:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Hey, we all got 'Mr. Right' out there waiting for us  we just have to wait for God's perfect timing for him to show up :lol:


My aunt married 7 times, before she remarried one of her previous husbands, because he was the best she could find! The didn't like each other very much either...


----------



## Texaslass

Good night all.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> That would be everything :ROFL:


Then marry a guy that teaches everything? Like k-3rd grade teachers, but someone smarter than that  :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Night Sarah :wave:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Then marry a guy that teaches everything? Like k-3rd grade teachers, but someone smarter than that  :lol:


Like 4th grade??? :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Night Sarah


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So me and my friend exchanged Christmas gifts, she got a real pretty ring and a necklace and season 1 of Duck Dynasty and a box of nerds! 

Here is the ring  it says "Delight yourself in The Lord and He will give you the desires of your heart. Ps. 37:4"


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Then marry a guy that teaches everything? Like k-3rd grade teachers, but someone smarter than that  :lol:


LOL! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:doh: 
Oh Emma, no like 5th grade! :lol: More or less, someone who can teach at a highschool level is who Skyla needs to marry. But run like heck if they tell "math" jokes or any school related jokes!


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> So me and my friend exchanged Christmas gifts, she got a real pretty ring and a necklace and season 1 of Duck Dynasty and a box of nerds!
> 
> Here is the ring  it says "Delight yourself in The Lord and He will give you the desires of your heart. Ps. 37:4"


That's awesome!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! I'm already running from someone like that!!! :ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:slapfloor:


----------



## ksalvagno

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Hey, we all got 'Mr. Right' out there waiting for us  we just have to wait for God's perfect timing for him to show up :lol:


I can tell you from my experience, that holds very true. And it could be much longer than you think but the wait is more than worth it.


----------



## NubianFan

Skyla I am confused, did she get you that or did you get her that, either way it is a pretty ring.


----------



## ksalvagno

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> So me and my friend exchanged Christmas gifts, she got a real pretty ring and a necklace and season 1 of Duck Dynasty and a box of nerds!
> 
> Here is the ring  it says "Delight yourself in The Lord and He will give you the desires of your heart. Ps. 37:4"


Very pretty!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> That's awesome!


I thought so! :laugh:

This is the neckless


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ksalvagno said:


> I can tell you from my experience, that holds very true. And it could be much longer than you think but the wait is more than worth it.


 I haven't had a boyfriend or anything yet.. But i want to wait till God gives me the 'that's him' sign 

And I'm so glad to hear that. It's very encouraging to hear


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Skyla I am confused, did she get you that or did you get her that, either way it is a pretty ring.


She got it for me 
I got her a neckless that said her name, two books, and a case for her iPod.. Oh, and some Candy lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ksalvagno said:


> Very pretty!


Thank you


----------



## NubianFan

That;s really pretty, I think y'all both did good pretty good picking out gifts for each other.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It's funny cause about every year we get each other some similar things :laugh:


----------



## NubianFan

I'm hungry as a velociraptor.


----------



## NubianFan

I had some pasta with rosa sauce and ground chicken I had made a while back and froze so I am trying to defrost it so I can nosh on it now.


----------



## NubianFan

Hungry Leslie


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^ haha!! :ROFL:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Sorry guys, can't read the pages, I have to go to bed bcuz I gotta get up early...  I'm really excited! Night! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

I should go to bed.. have to do stuff tomorrow. Night y'all.


----------



## NubianFan

Night Emma


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Night you too 

What you excited about Sarah?


----------



## NubianFan

I love Blake Shelton songs.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I like some of them


----------



## NubianFan

I just listened to "Who are you when I am not looking" and "Mine would be you""


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

He's ok... 

I'm not much of a country music fan.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'm watching Jobs That Bite and the guy is at an ostrich ranch. :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I've only heard the first one... I don't really listen to the radio anymore unless it's Air 1...

Lol! Sounds interesting Sydney! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

My 'puppy' and kitty


----------



## Scottyhorse

So cute


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Those aren't good pics cause only the TV and a small lamp are on and she was like sitting on me lol! She was tired.. Too late for the old gal to be up  lol!


----------



## fishin816

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> He's ok...
> 
> I'm not much of a country music fan.


GASP!!!!! Why would you say such a thing!?!? :dazed:


----------



## NubianFan

well I better go to bed, I have disgusted my daughter by listening to Blake Shelton then Luke Bryan You can crash my party, then Kenny Chesney Somewhere with you and Come over. Yes I am in a love song mood. LOL
But I better go and get to bed, I am pretty wiped out.


----------



## Scottyhorse

fishin816 said:


> GASP!!!!! Why would you say such a thing!?!? :dazed:


My thoughts exactly :lol:

So my friend I've been talkin to is soooo sweet! He's so much more mature than he was in the 6th grade :lol:


----------



## Axykatt

Bored and awake. Anybody else?


----------



## goathiker

I'm here. Snotty and headachy. I need soup...


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> I'm here. Snotty and headachy. I need soup...


Aww. Sorry you're not feeling well :hug: My puppy is being annoying because he really wants to play but it's almost midnight lol.


----------



## goathiker

It all right, been a great way to get to sleep for 2 days. DH made me Ramen. My daughter came and did my chores for me


----------



## Axykatt

I am reading Pride and Prejudice for the billionth time to try to lull myself, but it's not working. 

Sorry yer ill, Jill. Soup sounds nummy, now I'm thinking of making some Ramen...of course if I make myself food Miss Mae will immediately wake up so that I can't have it hot. :laugh:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Is it normal for dogs to LOVE licking hand sanatizer off your hands offer it's all dry??  My puppy is constantly licking me (a. Because he's overly attached, B. because he tries to get the taste of any food stains that may be on my clothes or hands, and c. Because he likes the hand sanatizer!) It's so annoying!!! ullhair:


----------



## goathiker

I've been watching old '60's shows in between naps. They put you back to sleep pretty quick.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Wow, my gold barbs are jumping and splashing really loud. They are fat little fish. Hopefully they don't jump OUT of the tank! :lol: They jump quite often, it's kinda neat to listen to at night


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> I've been watching old '60's shows in between naps. They put you back to sleep pretty quick.


Or what about that channel filming the congress? :lol: THAT one is boring because you can't even hear anything and you're just watching people walking around and shuffling papers :lol:


----------



## Axykatt

I just can't deal with doggie licks! Hubby teases me because I'll let the goats chew my fingers while i hold the baby and I kiss them on the mouth, but I freak out if the dog tries to lick me or baby Mae. 

I'm not sure what the confusion is; I have never seen my goaties eat poop, Zoidberg (terrier/dachshund mix) eats any and all poop he can find. Plus he loves to eat horse toenails. 

I'm sure yer puppy has more discerning tastes, though.


----------



## Scottyhorse

He's a crap snatcher, that's all I can say :lol: Rotten meat, horse teeth, horse nails, cat poop, horse poop, chicken poop... Etc. And then he goes and does this:


----------



## Axykatt

Grrrrrrr.

Been in bed two hours. It's 330 and I have a huge performance tomorrow and I can't sleep. Blech.


----------



## Axykatt

Scottyhorse said:


> He's a crap snatcher, that's all I can say :lol: Rotten meat, horse teeth, horse nails, cat poop, horse poop, chicken poop... Etc. And then he goes and does this:


:ROFL: :doh:

But lookit his sweet little face! He is so cute! (I still couldn't deal with licking, though :thumbup


----------



## Scottyhorse

I know.... He is pretty cute  Just look at that face!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Sorry you can't sleep, Kat. I know how that feels :hug:


----------



## Axykatt

Normally I don't care because Mae sleeps until noon anyway, but tomorrow my class is performing at the huge Christmas Cantata at the second biggest church in our county. I really need to be fresh because I'm playing three different instruments.


----------



## goathiker

That sounds like fun.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Wow, maybe try some decaf tea or warm milk? :shrug:


----------



## Axykatt

goathiker said:


> That sounds like fun.


Normally it would be. This year, though, my class is all middle aged women. Some of their various friends who are musical asked to join (which was fine), but then I was never able to get everyone together for practice at the same time. As of right now we have only practiced ONE of our songs a total of ONE time as a group. :hair:


----------



## Axykatt

If we suck it might cost me new students, and I teach to pay for my goats...

So you see the actual stressor. It always comes back to goats. :laugh:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Well, I'm going to bed. Hopefully you get to sleep soon, Kat. And let us know how your performance goes.


----------



## goathiker

Yep, let us know. I'm going to try and get some more sleep.


----------



## nchen7

Goodnight everyone, but good morning at the same time! hehe


----------



## emilieanne

Morning guys!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Morning!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lotsa snow out there! Only Hallie and Promise seem to like it :laugh: they all finally went out now they we snowblowed :laugh:


----------



## Texaslass

Cool! 


Ginger-cinnamon-lemon-orange-and-honey-tea is the BEST ever!! :drool: :coffee2:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Peppermint tea is my favorite! Lol


----------



## Texaslass

Oh, yeah I love mint tea too, I like LOTS of teas, lol. 
This is my first time to make this kind though, and it's really good!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It sounds interesting  I'm picky though  lol!

So we just a got home from going to the dollar store for my brother and then Dunkin's.. And there was a car stuck in the snow in the parking lot.. Lol! So there was one other car that stopped to help and we were trying to push it out of the deep snow lol! Now I'm all wet and cold :laugh:


----------



## Texaslass

That sounds interesting..... :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It was :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

He everyone


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Howdy :wave:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hey :wave:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So, the runt puppy that I pulled for bottle feeding it is doing much better at not peeing on the bed at night  She only peed once last night! (she pees without giving any warning!)
But it was my pillow she peed on....


----------



## Texaslass

:lol: Sorry about that. :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Oh yuck Lacie! :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Either 22 or 26 days until Ella kids! :leap:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Texaslass said:


> Either 22 or 26 days until Ella kids! :leap:


:stars: That's exciting


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

How exciting!!  can't wait I see those cute kids!


----------



## Texaslass

Scottyhorse said:


> :stars: That's exciting


Yeah it is!  I've been waiting on her so long though, that it's hard to believe she's really going to anymore. d: 
I thought she was going to have kids ages ago like in august, then she came in heat while she was with the buck and all my hopes of kids soon were crushed, so been waiting all this time.. d: :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

She's so round though, I don't think she can possibly be fooling me this time.  Least I hope not!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Texaslass said:


> Yeah it is!  I've been waiting on her so long though, that it's hard to believe she's really going to anymore. d:
> I thought she was going to have kids ages ago like in august, then she came in heat while she was with the buck and all my hopes of kids soon were crushed, so been waiting all this time.. d: :lol:


I have to wait till April 16th for my kids.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

6 days before Alice's exposed due date! I bet you she is going to kid the day after Christmas though! No Xmas babies for me  :tears:

And yeah, not cool puppy! Good thing I have like 8 pillows on my bed! Her name is Mini Roo, because she doesn't make any sound unless she is howling, and her siblings are 5x her size :shocked:


----------



## Texaslass

Scottyhorse said:


> I have to wait till April 16th for my kids.


:tears: :hug:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Texaslass said:


> :tears: :hug:


It's quite alright. The kids are gunna be nice


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's so long away  LOL! I have two due in April.. I hate waiting that long!  lol!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Hi guys :wave: 

Been baking today...molasses cookies and pumpkin bread :yum:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sounds yumy!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Well,I made the boys go out and shovel a path to all the pens,and the driveway....so I felt bad and made some warm goodies


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! All I got was a doughnut that my dad bought me :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Was it from DD??


----------



## nchen7

NyGoatMom, those cookies sound delish!!

So went to see the bucks today. Help me pick one!
Help me choose a buck!!!

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f217/buck-choose-my-girls-159281/#post1567641


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NyGoatMom said:


> Was it from DD??


Yes ma'am  and I bought myself a mint hot coco


----------



## NyGoatMom

Lol...nice! I love DD


----------



## NyGoatMom

Nchen...I gave my choice


----------



## Scottyhorse

We're leaving! Ni I will let you know what I think when I get back.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Guess what was just born? :greengrin:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^ baby goats?!?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Nope! Wanna keep guessing?! 

:stars: :wahoo: :dance: :leap: :greengrin:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nope! I want you to tell me and post pics!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, I don't have pics yet, but it's a little whinnie! (Aka, baby horse)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Awe!! That was my next guess! I can't wait to see pics!!  need pics ASAP


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

She's a little dun with a white blaze and four socks


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Awe! And a filly to boot!  I NEED pics Lacie!! :laugh:


----------



## emilieanne

Well I just got back from church with Derek  
We hung out in the Parkin lot for 5 straight hours. 

It was relaxing for him to drive me home and to not being the one driving people around  

I had a nice day  
What about y'all??


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

We got bit with snow so I didn't get to go to church today  and didn't get to see Mr. Youknowwho either  awe well.. I saw him Friday night 

Had a pretty good day though


----------



## nchen7

We had a busy day! Went to farmers market for a shop in the morning, then brunch at a friend's place, then went to scope out 2 bucks. Now, nfl is on tv and I'm making dinner


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lacie better be getting me some pics of that adorable little filly!


----------



## emilieanne

Lol well me and my boyfriend are fighting pretty badly so I figured a nice day with the friends that always make you laugh, would be nice  
Along with church.

They had an ADORABLE musical that I enjoyed too


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Having issues uploading the pics, stupid kindle.....


----------



## NyGoatMom

nchen7 said:


> We had a busy day! Went to farmers market for a shop in the morning, then brunch at a friend's place, then went to scope out 2 bucks. Now, nfl is on tv and I'm making dinner


Sounds like a fun day  Well except for the nfl part....lol


----------



## NyGoatMom

Awe Lacie! How cool...I have never seen one in person that young....need pics for sure!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Having issues uploading the pics, stupid kindle.....


Your killing me!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

A quick pic


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sorry, and it really isn't the ideal time of year for baby horses! :lol: sorry it couldn't be a grassy clover sunny day setting


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> A quick pic


OMGosh!! Is she ever adorable?!? Ahh!! I want to smooch her!!


----------



## nchen7

Oh my she's cute!!! Congrats Lacie! Look at those long legs!

NyGoatMom, yes....I usually hise in the kitchen when nfl is on.... :s


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Here's momma


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh what a pretty gal  a QH?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Since she's an almost Christmas baby, her name is Noel


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Oh what a pretty gal  a QH?


She's actually QH and Mustang. Close to 16 hands high also, she's a big big girl.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Since she's an almost Christmas baby, her name is Noel


Aw LOVE that name!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> She's actually QH and Mustang. Close to 16 hands high also, she's a big big girl.


Cool! I was close  lol! Wow, that is big!

What is daddy?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Her dad is Cheif,he's on my for sales page. He is half horse half pony. Broken down, he is mustang, thoroughbred, appaloosa, quarter horse, hackney pony, Shetland pony, paint, and a couple other things.
So little Noel, is quite a few things! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol! That's cool
Though  you gonna keep her?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I always keep the girls, and sell the boys. I have a high rate of boys born here! That and her momma is the only one younger mare I have, all the rest are either 20, or pushing 30. Her mom is 8 I think :chin:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Little roo rat


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Cool  I want me a horse  I miss them so darn much!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Little roo rat


Ahh! Stop teasing me with all these cute baby animals!


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> A quick pic


You can just send that little sweetie right to me... :shades:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Her dad is Cheif,he's on my for sales page. He is half horse half pony. Broken down, he is mustang, thoroughbred, appaloosa, quarter horse, hackney pony, Shetland pony, paint, and a couple other things.
> So little Noel, is quite a few things! :lol:


In that list of what Chief is, you forgot handsome.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^ :laugh:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Having a snack with mom.  and Hyacinth is really fat  She not due til March either :laugh:

Had your fill of babies yet, Skyla? :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Ehemm... What about the other doeling...?


----------



## nchen7

omg. Lacie, your house is bursting with cuteness!!!!


----------



## Emzi00

Scare you away Lacie? :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh: looks like I did. :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Having a snack with mom.  and Hyacinth is really fat  She not due til March either :laugh: Had your fill of babies yet, Skyla? :lol:


No! I LOVE babies!! And I won't have any till February!


----------



## nchen7

she's probably out snuggling with all the baby animals...


----------



## NyGoatMom

Lacie! You have to be the most cruel person I have ever known! How dare you tease everyone with loads and loads of adorable cuteness KNOWING we are awaiting does to kid! :angry:


----------



## NyGoatMom

She BETTER be taking advantage of all the cuteness! She's a cuteness hog!!


----------



## nchen7

I couldn't leave the house if I had that many baby animals around.


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie! :GAAH:


----------



## NyGoatMom

lol....me either! My youngest babies are 7months old..


----------



## nchen7

it'll be a while before I get babies again. the goat lady didn't have any kids. she had 2 lambs that were super cute but very skittish, so no cuddles with them....


----------



## NyGoatMom

This is the cutest I have right now...


----------



## NyGoatMom

She is 7 months....lol....part pygmy


----------



## NyGoatMom

nchen7 said:


> it'll be a while before I get babies again. the goat lady didn't have any kids. she had 2 lambs that were super cute but very skittish, so no cuddles with them....


Aw bummer  I have a friend who has sheep...I get lamb cuddles every spring


----------



## Emzi00

:tears: Lacie... maaa... :tear:


----------



## NubianFan

Lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: What Emma!? The other doeling is on the other side of ebony, you can kinda see her 

And yes, I was snuggling the cuteness


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Tired baby  she looks kinda pink doesn't she? Puts a literal meaning to "thinking pink" :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

she is beautiful Lacie


----------



## nchen7

awwww!!!!!! she's SOOOOO cute!!!!!!


----------



## NubianFan

Lacie your farm is like a cross between Noah's Ark and a Maternity Ward!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Thanks! I was expecting a paint foal again because that is what the stud always throws, but I get a cute little dun instead :greengrin: I like duns better


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:ROFL: That's funny Leslie! And would you believe me if I told you I used to have more species than what I have now? :lol:


----------



## nchen7

what's a dun?


----------



## ksalvagno

Lacie - that foal is way too cute, just precious. And your little runt pup, just want to snuggle that little cutie pie to death!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It's describes the color and genes. A dun horse has the genes that dilute the pigment in their color, and give them a dorsal stripe and leg stripes.
She has very faint ones, and only a few, so she isn't the best example of one. But I would call her more of a peach dun.


----------



## Emzi00

"Ageism (also spelled "agism") is stereotyping and discriminating against individuals or groups on the basis of their age."
:hair: :GAAH:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :lol: What Emma!? The other doeling is on the other side of ebony, you can kinda see her
> 
> And yes, I was snuggling the cuteness


You left me..... :tears:


----------



## NyGoatMom

That happens all the time Emma...young and old


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Thanks Karen! I went out there just in time to imprint her, and she is a snuggle bug already :greengrin:
And don't let Roo fool you! In the day she is sweet and cuddly, but at night she is a little terrorist! Her teeth are coming in and she is wide awake at night :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well Emma, for what it's worth...I'm sorry.


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well Emma, for what it's worth...I'm sorry.


It's okay... *sniffle*


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I still have lots more babies to be born  *evil laugh* :laugh:


----------



## NubianFan

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :ROFL: That's funny Leslie! And would you believe me if I told you I used to have more species than what I have now? :lol:


I would believe you. You are worse than me. I am always telling people if this therapy gig doesn't pan out I can just start charging admission and open a petting zoo and live off of that. :slapfloor:


----------



## NubianFan

Well some good news, my friends mom is at least conscious now. she is still very disoriented and doesn't even know her daughter is her daughter yet, but does know who her husband is, she has sort of slipped backwards in time for now. It is some improvement though, so I am very hopeful that means the meningitis is responding to the meds.


----------



## NyGoatMom

I hope so Leslie...that's no fun. I had meningitis once but luckily I did not get the worst pne...it was basically a lot of head and neck pain. I was in the hospital for a few days on treatments


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> It's okay... *sniffle*


It's *snuffle*  :laugh:


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> It's *snuffle*  :laugh:


It's only *snuffle* when I'm talking to you.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Hi/bye... Can't stay long again. :roll: :wink:

Today was waaaaaayyyy bad!!! It was like one of those days that was destined to be horrible! :GAAH: :doh:

Only 2 pros:

I have the funniest new avatar!

I just ate a chocolate chip & oatmeal cookie! :dance: :laugh: 

See you all later! :wave:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Today was waaaaaayyyy bad!!! It was like one of those days that was destined to be horrible! :GAAH: :doh:


Ok... Maybe not that bad, but still!!! :roll:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sorry you had a bad day Patrick  , my day was pretty good though


----------



## Axykatt

My big performance is over. I think it went well. 

Got three new students which means I've got goat money for another semester. Yay!


----------



## Emzi00

My day was bleh. Tomorrow is going to be terrible, I can tell already.


----------



## goatlady1314

Emzi00 said:


> My day was bleh. Tomorrow is going to be terrible, I can tell already.


What does your speech have to about?


----------



## NubianFan

Just cooked another tiny turkey, I just can't pass up 78 cents a pound turkey


----------



## Emzi00

Myself. And talking in front of people isn't my strong suit to start out with. Having to talk about myself just makes it harder, I'm really not good at it. I mean, I already know everything I need to know about myself to give the speech, but I don't like talking about myself. It'd be a lot easier for me to talk about something else, but... not an option. :blue:


----------



## NubianFan

Can you talk about yourself by comparing and contrasting yourself to a favorite movie character or book character that way it would feel more like you were talking about someone else.


----------



## Emzi00

Not really, the teacher already had us turn in what we are giving the speech off of, so what I have to talk about and how is pretty much set in stone. I guess I'll just go suffer through it.


----------



## NubianFan

well sometimes that just happens in life, but it will be over before you know it too.


----------



## Axykatt

Hey moms, is it normal for a baby to get angry and scream until they puke? My son never did, but Mae is and I think she's blackmailing me with her fits. She's 8 months.


----------



## kccjer

Yes. I've seen babies do that.


----------



## Axykatt

It's a trifle alarming. 

And extremely annoying. :hair:


----------



## kccjer

Yes it is. Lol. I've also seen them hold their breath and pass out. If you can ignore it...they will quit...eventually.


----------



## Axykatt

kccjer said:


> Yes it is. Lol. I've also seen them hold their breath and pass out. If you can ignore it...they will quit...eventually.


As a mom it is amazing the amount of noise and fuss I've learned to ignore...:laugh:


----------



## kccjer

Yep. You do learn. I had my kids tsught to go to their rooms to cry because "I didn't want to hear it" While we were stationed in Europe we went camping in Scotland. ...my daughter got mad and sobbed "I want to go home so I can go to my room and cry"


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hello everyone! 

Lacie- that filly is entirely too cute  same with Ms. Runt pup and the goats  

Emma- I hope your speech goes well tomorrow.  

Patrick - sorry you had a crummy day. Hope tomorrow is better :hug: 

Kat- glad your performance went well, and that you gained new students. That is really weird about Mae :lol: 

Ok... Hope I covered everyone :lol: 

I for one had a good day  I went to a 4-H Christmas party first. Had pizza, and watched a movie. Afterwards we went to another Christmas party for my moms work. It was at a Mexican restaurant. We exchanged white elephant gifts and had a good time. And before that (up until 3PM) I was texting a great guy...


----------



## nchen7

what are white elephant gifts? and glad there's another great guy!


----------



## emilieanne

Morning all!! 9 days before Christmas ^.^   <3


----------



## nchen7

morning morning! can't believe it's mid December already! the year has flown by!


----------



## emilieanne

Check out my thread "there goes 3/5 of my herd"........


----------



## kccjer

nchen7 said:


> what are white elephant gifts? and glad there's another great guy!


They are something you have laying around your house that you absolutely don't want anymore but don't know what to do with cause NOBODY else really wants it either! It's kind of a joke gift thing.... White elephant gift exchanges can be really fun just because some of the gifts are really funny!


----------



## nchen7

kccjer said:


> They are something you have laying around your house that you absolutely don't want anymore but don't know what to do with cause NOBODY else really wants it either! It's kind of a joke gift thing.... White elephant gift exchanges can be really fun just because some of the gifts are really funny!


oohh!!! got it. thanks!


----------



## Scottyhorse

kccjer said:


> They are something you have laying around your house that you absolutely don't want anymore but don't know what to do with cause NOBODY else really wants it either! It's kind of a joke gift thing.... White elephant gift exchanges can be really fun just because some of the gifts are really funny!


Actually most people ended up buying something nice for this. We regifted... :lol:


----------



## nchen7

i'm sleepy....too bad napping at my desk is a no-no...


----------



## kccjer

Scottyhorse said:


> Actually most people ended up buying something nice for this. We regifted... :lol:


Well....you're NOT suppose to buy something nice! Kinda defeats the whole idea. LOL


----------



## Scottyhorse

kccjer said:


> Well....you're NOT suppose to buy something nice! Kinda defeats the whole idea. LOL


I know  It was still fun though


----------



## Emzi00

:stars:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Congrats Emma!!!!! :stars: :fireworks: I knew it would go well :hug:


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> :stars:


Wow! And after all your whining! d: :lol: Don't tell us you're bad at anything anymore, we won't believe you.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Texaslass said:


> Wow! And after all your whining! d: :lol: Don't tell us you're bad at anything anymore, we won't believe you.


What she said


----------



## Emzi00

I don't think it was just me up there, I'd brought my bible with me, and I was the last one to go so I prayed about it _all hour._ If I'd have been alone, I wouldn't have been able to do it. Couldn't have done it without Him.

I'm bad at getting my homework done on time, I need to go do that.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Hello all! :wave: Today made up for yesterday's lack of decency! :grin: :coffee2:


----------



## Texaslass

> I don't think it was just me up there, I'd brought my bible with me, and I was the last one to go so I prayed about it all hour. If I'd have been alone, I wouldn't have been able to do it. Couldn't have done it without Him.


Awesome. :thumbup:


----------



## emilieanne

Worst day of my life..........


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Congrats Emma! :thumbup: :smile:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

emilieanne said:


> Worst day of my life..........


Now I feel bad for saying that mine was good. What happened? :hug:


----------



## emilieanne

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Now I feel bad for saying that mine was good. What happened? :hug:


Don't.... It's just left I guess. 
Well phoebe Passed because if the stress she got baaaad coccidia in two days. 
Then I went to go check on sophya, and I accidentally hit her with my truck and she passed too..... 
I have one doe left. 
I feel like I shouldn't have goats. 
I just don't know anymore.

There's gotta be a reason. I just dont know why.


----------



## emilieanne

Sorry, meant * it's just life I guess *


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

That's awful... :sad: :hug: I'm so sorry! :hug:


----------



## emilieanne

Thanks !


----------



## Emzi00

:blue: That stinks Emilie. :hug: I seriously feel all sad about this, like I need to cheer you up, but I no idea how I'd do that.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Oh gosh Emilie, my heart just sank when I read that. :tear: I am so so so so sorry you are going through this right now  :hug: I would just be praying a lot to get some answers from Him! ray: :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's great Emma!! 

I am SOOO so sorry Emile  that's awful  :hug:


----------



## emilieanne

Oh I am!! 
You can bet your life I'm prayin. 
Was at a red light, and I prayed.


----------



## Scottyhorse

emilieanne said:


> Oh I am!!
> You can bet your life I'm prayin.
> Was at a red light, and I prayed.


That's about all you can do right now  :hug:


----------



## NubianFan

Sorry to hear about that Emilie! It has to get better from here!


----------



## nchen7

oh Emilie!!!! I'm feeling so bad for you and like others just wishing I could cheer you up. I'm soo sorry!!! :hug:


----------



## Texaslass

Not to add anything negative, but my granddad-who has had several heart attacks before, and has a pacemaker- fell today and hit his head.  He's fine, but he's in the hospital; he had to get stitches on his head where he hit it.
My parents went to see him and drive him home tomorrow. He should be fine. They're staying in a hotel tonight.
It's pretty far- he was visiting his sister, who had a stroke a while back and is in a foster? (or whatever you call them) home... just got dizzy and fell. :/
He's very stubborn and won't always take care of himself. He really shouldn't drive that far, but he insists on doing it every so often.


----------



## emilieanne

Texaslass said:


> Not to add anything negative, but my granddad-who has had several heart attacks before, and has a pacemaker- fell today and hit his head.  He's fine, but he's in the hospital; he had to get stitches on his head where he hit it. My parents went to see him and drive him home tomorrow. He should be fine. They're staying in a hotel tonight. It's pretty far- he was visiting his sister, who had a stroke a while back and is in a foster? (or whatever you call them) home... just got dizzy and fell. :/ He's very stubborn and won't always take care of himself. He really shouldn't drive that far, but he insists on doing it every so often.


Awww! I hope he gets to feeling better & realizes sometimes he has to listen to you & your parents when he shouldn't drive that far! 
Praying for a speedy recovery. !!

And thanks guys.. 
Tryin to make the best of it.


----------



## Texaslass

emilieanne said:


> Awww! I hope he gets to feeling better & realizes sometimes he has to listen to you & your parents when he shouldn't drive that far!
> Praying for a speedy recovery. !!
> 
> And thanks guys..
> Tryin to make the best of it.


Thanks Emmilie. 
I think he's fine, but I feel sorry that he has to spend the night in the hospital, yuck! I've been there before, and I know it's no fun.
I hope so too; my dad says he's not allowed to drive that far anymore, but we'll see if he listens. :roll:


----------



## NubianFan

Hope you granddad gets better.


----------



## emilieanne

Texaslass said:


> Thanks Emmilie.  I think he's fine, but I feel sorry that he has to spend the night in the hospital, yuck! I've been there before, and I know it's no fun. I hope so too; my dad says he's not allowed to drive that far anymore, but we'll see if he listens. :roll:


They never listen  they're stubborn and very very hard headed. 
It's like putting a disbudded Pygmy Against a horned boer lol. 
My mom is a senior real estate specialist and she always gets calls of her clients in the hospital or walking down the street lost...... Lol. As horrible as it is, it's funny cause EVERY time she gets freaked out like it's new to her.


----------



## NubianFan

In other news, I am totally smitten, so very smitten, smitten as a kitten. (yes, you all will be sick of me before this is over)


----------



## robin4

Picking up a Toy Poodle puppy (6 weeks old) for my daughter on the 22nd of this month....we can't wait.... so very excited.

Her birthday present.... 8yrs.

This will be the first time having a pet in the house. I hope it works out!


----------



## NubianFan

Poodles are supposed to be very intelligent


----------



## Scottyhorse

emilieanne said:


> It's like putting a disbudded Pygmy Against a horned boer lol.


At the fair this year, my little Pygmy doe was fighting all the boers, Nubians, saanans, etc. And winning :wink: :lol: It was hilarious :slapfloor:


----------



## NubianFan

And put yourself in an elderly person's shoes, all their life they have been independent, they have been the ones to take care of people. And suddenly their kids are telling them where they can and can't go. Of course they rebel against it. Losing your independence STINKS.


----------



## Scottyhorse

robin4 said:


> Picking up a Toy Poodle puppy (6 weeks old) for my daughter on the 22nd of this month....we can't wait.... so very excited.
> 
> Her birthday present.... 8yrs.
> 
> This will be the first time having a pet in the house. I hope it works out!


Isn't 6 weeks a little young to be weaning a toy breed dog? Anyways, be sure to show us lots of pictures!


----------



## robin4

Scottyhorse said:


> Isn't 6 weeks a little young to be weaning a toy breed dog? Anyways, be sure to show us lots of pictures!


 I'm not a dog breeder...so I don't know. Hopefully OK.


----------



## ksalvagno

Sarah - Sorry about your grandfather

Emilie - I'm sorry about your goats

Robin - Congrats on your new puppy

Leslie - I'm assuming this smitten thing is your crush?

Emma - Congrats on your speech


----------



## NubianFan

Yes he just gets better and better every interaction I have with him...
I could fly


----------



## NubianFan

He is so gentle and kind and funny and mischievous and fabulous!!!


----------



## NubianFan

I just can't stand it!!!! I am 41. FOURTY ONE YEARS old and I don't think ever, ever, ever in my life have I felt like this or been this giddy over someone. Not even as a teenager.


----------



## emilieanne

I think it means something (; 

Go for it!!!! 
You deserve it


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> In other news, I am totally smitten, so very smitten, smitten as a kitten. (yes, you all will be sick of me before this is over)


Hehe!!  any more news?!?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Yes he just gets better and better every interaction I have with him... I could fly


I know that feeling  I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

emilieanne said:


> Don't.... It's just left I guess.
> Well phoebe Passed because if the stress she got baaaad coccidia in two days.
> Then I went to go check on sophya, and I accidentally hit her with my truck and she passed too.....
> I have one doe left.
> I feel like I shouldn't have goats.
> I just don't know anymore.
> 
> There's gotta be a reason. I just dont know why.


Oh Emilie, I am so sorry you're going through all this! What a horrible year for you. I'm so sorry.
But I don't think you should give up on goats, I have had some pretty rotten luck with them, and everything else in the past, but it's just luck, it will change. Keep strong, and keep going! It's not your fault, things like that are just things you can't control. I've had bad years here, and I've had great years. 
Next year will be better, keep you chin up.


----------



## ksalvagno

NubianFan said:


> I just can't stand it!!!! I am 41. FOURTY ONE YEARS old and I don't think ever, ever, ever in my life have I felt like this or been this giddy over someone. Not even as a teenager.


That is nice! I hope it works out for you!


----------



## NubianFan

I sure hope so too Karen, because from great heights comes great falls!!!


----------



## Scottyhorse

I agree with Lacie... Our first two wethers died... Obviously that didn't stop us from having goats anymore! :hug:


----------



## NubianFan

Skyla, sorta some news but nothing really huge, just really good interaction with him today. Like I said, things just seem to be getting better and better. I am more and more sure, that he has some kind of feelings for me as well.


----------



## Scottyhorse

NubianFan said:


> I just can't stand it!!!! I am 41. FOURTY ONE YEARS old and I don't think ever, ever, ever in my life have I felt like this or been this giddy over someone. Not even as a teenager.


Well I think you deserve it


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Skyla, sorta some news but nothing really huge, just really good interaction with him today. Like I said, things just seem to be getting better and better. I am more and more sure, that he has some kind of feelings for me as well.


Oooh! Nice! That is so awesome!!  so so happy for you!!


----------



## Emzi00

:scratch: When did you change your signature Lacie?
Oh, and I'm supposed to ask, how are you?


----------



## NubianFan

You guys would probably laugh at some of the things I see as progress because it is so incrementally slow. But all my life all the relationships I have had things have happened fast and they didn't turn out so well, so I am thinking maybe this slow progress is much better progress, even if I do get impatient sometimes. My 76 year old mother was laughing at me Sunday night for being impatient. She basically said "Give the man some time." LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha! Emma, do you watch any of Brant's videos on YouTube?? 

They are so funny LOL!


----------



## Emzi00

Ooooooooooohhh... Leslie... :laugh: That's awesome!!!


----------



## ksalvagno

Yes, slow is better.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> You guys would probably laugh at some of the things I see as progress because it is so incrementally slow. But all my life all the relationships I have had things have happened fast and they didn't turn out so well, so I am thinking maybe this slow progress is much better progress, even if I do get impatient sometimes. My 76 year old mother was laughing at me Sunday night for being impatient. She basically said "Give the man some time." LOL


I'm not laughing at all  slow is good  that's how I want my relationships to go when the time comes  though, I will tell you, I am not a very patient person.. So it will be tough on me! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Haha! Emma, do you watch any of Brant's videos on YouTube??
> 
> They are so funny LOL!


Have not, I would look them up tonight, but I probably won't even finish my homework until midnight, so I'll look tomorrow


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

They are wicked funny! :lol: some are on Air 1's channel and some on his, and if you search Brant Hanson you'll find another one from his old job


----------



## Scottyhorse

My puppy is starting his nightly terror craze... :sigh:


----------



## emilieanne

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Oh Emilie, I am so sorry you're going through all this! What a horrible year for you. I'm so sorry. But I don't think you should give up on goats, I have had some pretty rotten luck with them, and everything else in the past, but it's just luck, it will change. Keep strong, and keep going! It's not your fault, things like that are just things you can't control. I've had bad years here, and I've had great years. Next year will be better, keep you chin up.


Thanks lacie!! 
I had emailed you too. 
Lol I'm doin my best to keep my head held high!!


----------



## Texaslass

Leslie, that's really awesome for you, I hope it works out. 

Skyla, I've watched one or two of his videos, they are hilarious. Emma, I can't believe _you _haven't! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

They are! Have you seen the shamwow shirt one??


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> They are! Have you seen the shamwow shirt one??


Don't think so...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh gosh! That one is soo funny!! Hang on and I'll go find it!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hey Lacie, have you found any good ND breeders in WA? I can even go into parts of OR and ID too.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha!!!


----------



## NubianFan

Welp... I am going to fly to my birdbath er um I mean bath tub and take a bath bbl.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I got Roo a shirt today :lol: it says princess on it (so that would be her grandmas name) but it was only a dollar  the sleeves are giant on her though, her little legs get caught up in them


----------



## Scottyhorse

Awe so adorable


----------



## littlegoatgirl

emilieanne said:


> Don't.... It's just left I guess.
> Well phoebe Passed because if the stress she got baaaad coccidia in two days.
> Then I went to go check on sophya, and I accidentally hit her with my truck and she passed too.....
> I have one doe left.
> I feel like I shouldn't have goats.
> I just don't know anymore.
> 
> There's gotta be a reason. I just dont know why.


 Oh my gosh Emilie, I am so sorry. You don't deserve this :blue: I'm so sorry!!!! :hug:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Scottyhorse said:


> Hey Lacie, have you found any good ND breeders in WA? I can even go into parts of OR and ID too.


I was briefly looking a minute ago, didn't see anything spectacular that was still living though... I'll look more extensively after a bit though. 
Good to know is not narrowed down to just Washington either! :lol: that opens up a few more options


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I got Roo a shirt today :lol: it says princess on it (so that would be her grandmas name) but it was only a dollar  the sleeves are giant on her though, her little legs get caught up in them


Awe!!


----------



## Texaslass

Aw, cute, Lacie! 

Skyla, that was funny, lol.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Ugh anyone with the app updated it yet?? I'm not a fan, I hope they change it back, but I doubt they will:/


----------



## littlegoatgirl

That's adorable Lacie! 

I was excited earlier bcuz I went to the Colts game on Sunday We never go to stuff like that or concerts or anything so it was really fun!!!


----------



## Texaslass

No, I never really use the app anymore. :shrug:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Ugh it's like my only way now because my computer is so incredibly slow  that's why I haven't been on lately! Hopefully I get a laptop for Christmas, I really want one to write on... Or even a tablet...


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I was briefly looking a minute ago, didn't see anything spectacular that was still living though... I'll look more extensively after a bit though.
> Good to know is not narrowed down to just Washington either! :lol: that opens up a few more options


Thanks  We are in eastern wa and about 1 hour west from ID, and about 50 mins north from OR.. Can drive 2-3 hours one way. Hopefully in the next couple years I will be able to afford getting goats shipped in... Just not anything super around hear :/ :shrug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No.. I haven't got an update for it yet... What's wrong with it?


----------



## Scottyhorse

littlegoatgirl said:


> Ugh anyone with the app updated it yet?? I'm not a fan, I hope they change it back, but I doubt they will:/


I haven't updated it... Should I not??


----------



## Texaslass

Night y'all! :wave:


----------



## ksalvagno

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I got Roo a shirt today :lol: it says princess on it (so that would be her grandmas name) but it was only a dollar  the sleeves are giant on her though, her little legs get caught up in them


OMG, that is too cute!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh hey look! I do have an update! Lol! Hmm.. 

Night Sarah


----------



## Scottyhorse

Texaslass said:


> Night y'all! :wave:


Night Sarah!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Looks kinda weird...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Question... It looks like you can see your likes.. But can you give them?? Hmm.. I'm debating on updating or not..


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hey look, my name!  :lol: Can you like posts on the mobile app now?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^ lol!!

No.. It stinks  you can't see if you have any likes either..


----------



## emilieanne

littlegoatgirl said:


> Oh my gosh Emilie, I am so sorry. You don't deserve this :blue: I'm so sorry!!!! :hug:


Thanks :hug: it happens to the best of us I guess.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Want me to update the app and be the tester? :lol:


----------



## emilieanne

Scottyhorse said:


> Want me to update the app and be the tester? :lol:


Go for it because I'm kinda scared to!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> Want me to update the app and be the tester? :lol:


Hey sure! :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Ok it should be updating now... We will see if but actually does or not with my Internet.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol! Hopefully it does so I no weather or not to update mine :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok.. Think I'm gonna head to bed now... I'm beat! *yawn* ttyl  :wave:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Ok so app is updated. Just went right to this thread and it isn't super different IMO. But there are obvious changes and looks like there are new features. I don't think it will be bad


----------



## Emzi00

Got quite a bit of my homework done, I'm getting loopy. I'm going on to bed, night any of y'all that are still on.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'm on. Night Emma :wave:


----------



## Scottyhorse

If anyone is interested in a screenshot of the reply system. PM is different.







With the new app, you can put text in between pictures which is nice. And you can put other stuff in to. Not SUPER fond of the PM system, but I'll get used to it... Also, when someone replies a thread you are subscribed to, you get a little pop up thingy.


----------



## Emzi00

Night Sydney. :wave:


----------



## nchen7

morning! how's everyone today?

Lacie, Roo is SOOOO adorable!!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Morning 

Ok... I think I will go update it.. Lol! We'll see how I like it..


----------



## emilieanne

Well, I presented. 
And sure nough. Someone said something & I lost it. 
All I can say is I have the most understanding teacher, ever.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I don't like the new app...  it's going to be interesting for a whole.. Lol


----------



## nchen7

emilieanne said:


> Well, I presented.
> And sure nough. Someone said something & I lost it.
> All I can say is I have the most understanding teacher, ever.


:hug:
what did you present?


----------



## emilieanne

nchen7 said:


> :hug: what did you present?


My business. 
Which would be ADGA nigi's and selling milk. 
I had to have a logo and it was my doe, that I accidentally hit yesterday, sophya. 
I pretty much had to stand up there & present data from my dead goats & yeah. 
When I get home I can make another thread in the business one & upload my presentation/slide show.


----------



## nchen7

:hug: i'm sorry sweetie. that must have been so hard! glad your teacher understood. :hug:


----------



## emilieanne

nchen7 said:


> :hug: i'm sorry sweetie. that must have been so hard! glad your teacher understood. :hug:


Thank you! 
I knew it was gunna happen though so I guess I could have prepared more.


----------



## NyGoatMom

:hug: so sorry....that stinks


----------



## Scottyhorse

Aww, sorry Emilie  :hug:


----------



## goatlady1314

Wow!! 8 days to Christmas! !


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sure went by fast!


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Sure went by fast!


Yup!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Crazy crazy lol


----------



## Scottyhorse

Talk to you later everyone! Time to log into school  :wave:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh my gosh, roo won't leave my face alone!! :hair: :GAAH:

Anyway, morning all :wave:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> Talk to you later everyone! Time to log into school  :wave:


Have fun  lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Oh my gosh, roo won't leave my face alone!! :hair: :GAAH:
> 
> Anyway, morning all :wave:


Hehe! Silly puppy!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

She is such a terror! Between non stop trying to crawl through my hair, to biting my glasses and face (she hardly has any teeth, so its ok right now) to trying to eat my eye, it's hard to get to sleep or catch up on threads! :lol: 
And when I tell her no, and set her somewhere else she just starts howling :doh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Bottle babies :roll:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: Yep, and I don't know which is worse!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

All of them :lol: 
I do not like bottle babies!!

Well.. Leaving for work ttyl


----------



## goatlady1314

I love bottle babies they are adorable! !


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, I second that skyla! And I suppose I should go do something productive for a while, so, see ya :wave:


----------



## nchen7

what an annoying puppy, but how can u get mad Lacie?? she's SOOO cute!!!


----------



## emilieanne

emilieanne said:


> Thank you! I knew it was gunna happen though so I guess I could have prepared more.


Well, I was wrong. 
Someone posted a picture of me on twitter and is talking smack. 
I swear, I can't wait to get into college.









I believe I saw somewhere that lacie is getting mad at a puppy? Whaaaaaat??? Kittens now puppies.... Lacie, I think you need a vacation  lol when you get back, you'll have no more animals, promise


----------



## nchen7

ah...all this social media now adays. makes being mean easy.

Lacie's acting crazy. i'd love to have that many baby animals around!


----------



## ksalvagno

emilieanne said:


> Well, I was wrong.
> Someone posted a picture of me on twitter and is talking smack.
> I swear, I can't wait to get into college.
> 
> I believe I saw somewhere that lacie is getting mad at a puppy? Whaaaaaat??? Kittens now puppies.... Lacie, I think you need a vacation  lol when you get back, you'll have no more animals, promise


College is just as bad or worse. Best to just ignore and move on. These are people that aren't worthy of your emotion.

I took a seminar many many years ago. The one thing that I have always remembered from it was that they said there should only be at most 10 people who can upset you. They should only include family and some close friends. No one else is worthy enough. So I keep that in mind when people start upsetting me.


----------



## nchen7

thta's a good one Karen. and for me too, if you have a friend who constantly upsets you, then they're likely not a very good friend.....


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> She is such a terror! Between non stop trying to crawl through my hair, to biting my glasses and face :


You wear glasses??


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well Roo finally decided to go back to sleep, but she crawled on my face, bit and licked my face for a minute, stretched out, and feel asleep. She is way cute, but sometimes annoying and inconvenient :lol:

Not having babies around makes you go crazy, and having so many around is a guarantee you'll be in the nut house at the end of the week! :lol:

I'm sorry Emilie, people suck sometimes. The best thing you can do is not care about it, they aren't worth it. They are just trying to hurt you, don't give them the satisfaction that they have won.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Sorry people are making fun of you, Emilie.  :hug:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Texaslass said:


> You wear glasses??


What?!... me? Wear glasses? Pfh.... yeah...shh


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hey Lacie, find any good ND breeders yet?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Not any close to you yet, and I went through probably 30 pages in the Google search and went over tons of sites, but nope, not any near you yet.


----------



## Scottyhorse

:gah: ullhair: Thanks for looking, though. I know a lady who is going out to MT next spring/summer to look at a Nigi, and she has high standards so I wlli ask her where she's going.... When I'm older I'm gunna move somewhere with better breeders, or make a lot of money so I can have kids shipped in :lol: What do you think of Cammana goats? My dad has a friend down there so maybe we could make a road trip... :ROFL:


----------



## emilieanne

Thanks guys! 
Y'all always have great advice. 
Anybody else REALLY ready for the new year? 
I surly am........ I'm just ready for this month to end. 
So, I'm gunna go make the property more homey ^.^ 
Put shavings in, the feed stuff in the tack stall, maybe clean out the shed. 
Hopefully I can paint too


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> What?!... me? Wear glasses? Pfh.... yeah...shh


:laugh:


----------



## Scottyhorse

I sure am too! Go have fun working at the new goat place, Emilie  :hug: It's looking really really nice! Take some pictures for us


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> What?!... me? Wear glasses? Pfh.... yeah...shh


:lol:


----------



## Texaslass

I'm really worried about Ella.  http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f186/poor-ella-158656/index6.html


----------



## ksalvagno

Sounds like vet time, Sarah.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I agree. Her symptoms worry me..


----------



## Texaslass

Yeah, me too.  hopefully we can get her there tomorrow morning... my parents aren't back yet, and they're going to be beat when they get home this evening.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I have a drs appointment for myself January 7th, for my joints. Mostly in my hips, knees, and sometimes my ankles, I have these excruciating pains in them... Hurt worse sometimes than when my elbow was broken. It's just terrible  And it's like everyday. Sometimes they don't hurt super bad but it still hurts. I'm actually really excited for this appointment.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

:hug: I have broken my collar bone before, and that really hurt! I can't imagine what you're feeling right now! I'm sorry... :hug: :blue: :sad:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> :hug: I have broken my collar bone before, and that really hurt! I can't imagine what you're feeling right now! I'm sorry... :hug: :blue: :sad:


Thanks Patrick  :hug: It does really stink. It's been going on for years, but definitely a lot worse in the past year or two... My mom said that her chiropractors daughter was having similar symptoms to me, and ended up getting diagnosed with a very rare auto immune disease that attacks her joints. Scary!


----------



## Texaslass

Really sorry Sydney, that's sounds awful. I hope you get better soon. :hug:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Texaslass said:


> Really sorry Sydney, that's sounds awful. I hope you get better soon. :hug:


Thanks Sarah :hug: Me too


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Scottyhorse said:


> Thanks Patrick  :hug: It does really stink. It's been going on for years, but definitely a lot worse in the past year or two... My mom said that her chiropractors daughter was having similar symptoms to me, and ended up getting diagnosed with a very rare auto immune disease that attacks her joints. Scary!


Do you take vitamin C? Vit. C helps build collagen for tendons, cartilage, etc.; reducing joint pain. :wink:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Whoo! Got out an hour early!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Hey Skyla! :wave:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hi! :wave:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Do you take vitamin C? Vit. C helps build collagen for tendons, cartilage, etc.; reducing joint pain. :wink:


Funny you'd say that. I actually don't. We have multi vitamins, but I am TERRIBLE about taking pills :lol: I just never remember! :doh:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Scottyhorse said:


> Funny you'd say that. I actually don't. We have multi vitamins, but I am TERRIBLE about taking pills :lol: I just never remember! :doh:


LOL That's ok. :wink: :hi5: Just be sure to help your goats clean up their loose minerals/vitamins... :wink: :slapfloor:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^ :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> LOL That's ok. :wink: :hi5: Just be sure to help your goats clean up their loose minerals/vitamins... :wink: :slapfloor:


I've tried those before and they are naaaaastaaaaay! :slapfloor:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Why would you try them?! Eew! Mine smell like playdoh or something  icky!


----------



## Scottyhorse

I wondered what they tasted like? I dunno. :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:ROFL: haha! Too funny!
I've eaten other goat things  lol! And bacon dog treats.. They don't taste like bacon  :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

I also have a headache right now and just feel bleh :lol:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

I've eaten alfalfa pellets before! IDK... I thought they tasted good! :smile: :shrug: :lol:

I'm off for a while... Got stuff to do. :wave: Later... :wave: :smile:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Alfalfa.. Hmm.. I can't say I tried that.. Lol! I think I tried my dairy pellet once.. Lol!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> I've eaten alfalfa pellets before! IDK... I thought they tasted good! :smile: :shrug: :lol:


Same :lol:


----------



## emilieanne

Alright guys. 
I have the opportunity to get these 3 does:

























I have them in the order that I like them. 
What about y'all??


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

I'm back... :wave:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hmm.. I am not a huge fan of Little Tots, but that first doe is pretty nice  she would be my favorite of the three as well  

Hey Patrick!


----------



## emilieanne

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Hmm.. I am not a huge fan of Little Tots, but that first doe is pretty nice  she would be my favorite of the three as well  Hey Patrick!


Yay ok! 
Lol I'm a HUGE fan of little tots estate. 
Course, they are the best breeders around.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah.. Some of their does are nice, but most I really don't like.. But that first one is pretty nice  it's hard finding nice goats at the right price! Lol!


----------



## Scottyhorse

I would judge them 1, 3, 2, in order from best to last


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^ agreed  didn't really say much about the other two.. Sorry lol


----------



## Emzi00

Something about the first one's head bothers me :scratch:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> I'm back... :wave:


Hey Patrick


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

We aren't very talkative tonight. :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sorry I'm doing dishes and annoying my little sister


----------



## Emzi00

Guess not! :lol:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

..., but were quick!!! :shocked:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Sorry I'm doing dishes and annoying my little sister


Annoying siblings is always fun!  :laugh:


----------



## Scottyhorse

I think I am going to get my next doeling from either Camanna or Calico Creek Farm.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

More goats!!! :dance: :thumbup:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Annoying siblings is always fun!  :laugh:


Oh yes! Very fun  lol!

Do y'all know the song 'Mary's Boy Child'? Well we have (and trust me I was forced to) to put on a puppet show at my church on Sunday doing that song... We did it a few years ago too, so I Know all the parts and what not.. But this is my little sisters first time and she is like refusing to practice.. So that song just came on the radio so I grabbed my iPod and took a video of my hand 'singing' the song and texted it to her :lol: she hates when I do stupid stuff so that will really get her going :lol: it gives me a reason to be weird every day!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's cool Sydney! You planning on getting one next year? Or this coming kidding season?


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

j.o.y. Farm said:


> oh yes! Very fun  lol!
> 
> Do y'all know the song 'mary's boy child'? Well we have (and trust me i was forced to) to put on a puppet show at my church on sunday doing that song... We did it a few years ago too, so i know all the parts and what not.. But this is my little sisters first time and she is like refusing to practice.. So that song just came on the radio so i grabbed my ipod and took a video of my hand 'singing' the song and texted it to her :lol: She hates when i do stupid stuff so that will really get her going :lol: It gives me a reason to be weird every day! :d


Haha :laugh: :thumbup: :grin:


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> That's cool Sydney! You planning on getting one next year? Or this coming kidding season?


I dunno. Whenever the time is right. :wink:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Haha :laugh: :thumbup: :grin:


Just watched it in the other room and was like 'oh gosh Skyla!' ROFL!! :ROFL: my work here is done!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> I dunno. Whenever the time is right. :wink:


Cool! Good luck on getting a perfect doe kid!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

A wasp just landed on my head!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

How do you have a wasp flying around?!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Now that you ask that... I don't really know! :whatgoat: Now you're going to keep me up at night thinking... LOL :wink:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL! 
Must be nice to see a bug right now :lol:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> ROFL!
> Must be nice to see a bug right now :lol:


Yeah: "There's still life"!!!! :slapfloor:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hahaha!! :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## NubianFan

swoosh!!!!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

NubianFan said:


> swoosh!!!!


Crash, bang, boom, ouch!!! Leslie, you shouldn't slide on the floor next to the stairs! :smile: JK :wink:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! Y'all are too funny!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Quick question: what one stop livestock drugs, nutrition, supplies, etc. place do you have good luck with? I'm ordering catalogs to look at, but I don't know many places. :think: Example: Jeffers. :wink: :whatgoat:


----------



## ksalvagno

I buy all my stuff from PBS Animal Health.


----------



## NubianFan

flutter, flutter, woosh!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I use Jeffers, Valley Vet, sometimes I find stuff on Amazon lol! Hoggers, Caprine Supply...


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

NubianFan said:


> flutter, flutter, woosh!!


Ahh... That makes more sense! LOL :lol: Anyways, hello... :wave:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I think Leslie is on Cloud 9 again :laugh: if she ever came down lol


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Thank you both... Call me old fashion, but I would rather have a catalog to look at than the internet. :smile: Thanks again, I ordered a few more catalogs just now! :wink:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I think Leslie is on Cloud 9 again :laugh: if she ever came down lol


Like the bicycle seat! LOL :lol: :lol: JK :type:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

I'm so tired I'm not using punctuation properly! :shock: :-?


----------



## NubianFan

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I think Leslie is on Cloud 9 again :laugh: if she ever came down lol


 Never really came down but more good stuff today...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Thank you both... Call me old fashion, but I would rather have a catalog to look at than the internet. :smile: Thanks again, I ordered a few more catalogs just now! :wink:


No problem 
I like to have catalogs too  
But I mostly order online as I find more things online then the catalogs  and I will google search what I'm looking for and see where I can find it the cheapest


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Never really came down but more good stuff today...


Ahh!  I need details here!  I'm dying over here!


----------



## NubianFan

Bicycle seat? dunno! da da da da dun da da da da dun dun dun dun dun Ole!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

NubianFan said:


> Bicycle seat? dunno! da da da da dun da da da da dun dun dun dun dun Ole!


Yep :wink: They are really comfortable!!! :smile:

http://www.cloud9seats.com/


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

It was just a joke. :wink:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL at the seats Patrick! Haha!

Sorry I'm slow guys.. Working on a website too..  idk why didn't think of copy and pasting pedigrees before I did more then half :roll:


----------



## goatlady1314

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Yep :wink: They are really comfortable!!! :smile:
> 
> http://www.cloud9seats.com/


Wow, I had one of those before, then it broke some how cause they are junky lol.


----------



## NubianFan

I have a creepy drawing that I did myself staring at me.... with its haunting haunting eyes.....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

What of?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Looks like it stopped snowing.. Didn't we get enough snow the first 8in??


----------



## NubianFan

dog


----------



## ksalvagno

We haven't been getting a lot of snow but it has been enough that I have had to shovel daily. I just have to shovel around the house but it is getting old.

I guess I shouldn't complain because it isn't a lot but still. If it would only snow on areas that we don't walk or drive on!

We are looking for a good used small snow blower. We have a large one but so far the snow has not been enough to drag that out. A small one would be great for doing the little bit of snow around the house.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> dog


Oh! I think I know what one now.. 
Are you done it?!


----------



## NubianFan

no, trying to get done before Christmas


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ksalvagno said:


> We haven't been getting a lot of snow but it has been enough that I have had to shovel daily. I just have to shovel around the house but it is getting old.
> 
> I guess I shouldn't complain because it isn't a lot but still. If it would only snow on areas that we don't walk or drive on!
> 
> We are looking for a good used small snow blower. We have a large one but so far the snow has not been enough to drag that out. A small one would be great for doing the little bit of snow around the house.


I'm sure it's getting old! That would be annoying! 

It's gonna be almost 50* by Friday so I'm hoping quite a bit of this melts! I have some stalls to clean so hopeful the trial to the dump pile will be melted lol!


----------



## NubianFan

Skyla, PM coming


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> no, trying to get done before Christmas


Oh  how's it coming?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Skyla, PM coming


Oh goodie!


----------



## NubianFan

Skyla I sent you one more pm but I am going to have to fly to my nest and go snoozyville for the night. Talk to you tomorrow.
Thats goes for anyone else left out there too.


----------



## ksalvagno

Good night everyone!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Have a good night Leslie  :hug:

I'm gonna head to bed too.. It's 12 here and I'm tired *yawn* night all


----------



## Scottyhorse

Is anyone on?


----------



## emilieanne

We'll, it's sealed, 
I'm getting mertensia (she's bred & due feb-march)









And this buckling









I am so excited, I think I may scream!!


----------



## HoosierShadow

At least you are all getting snow. It rains, and always rains at the end of the week and on the weekend. It's depressing! Barn area is a muddy mess, can't get things done out there. Either too muddy or frozen! But of course, it only freezes when it's not raining lol

They are saying more rain this weekend, starting...Friday. 

My husband is out of the country right now, he's due to come home probably Saturday morning, which means he'll be driving through a lot of rain


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

How exciting Emilie 

That stinks with the rain  

We are calling for Se this weekend too.. I juts hope it doesn't turn everything to ice... And I'd rather rain over snow... You don't have to shovel rain ROFL!


----------



## HoosierShadow

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> How exciting Emilie
> 
> That stinks with the rain
> 
> We are calling for Se this weekend too.. I juts hope it doesn't turn everything to ice... And I'd rather rain over snow... You don't have to shovel rain ROFL!


Shoveling snow actually wouldn't bother me 
You can't shovel the endless mud lol At least if there is snow, there is a good possibility the ground underneath it might be frozen lol It's pretty, we can play in it, goats will actually leave the barn if there is snow vs. rain. I know it's no fun when it melts, but hard to g outside with cold rain 

We don't get a lot of snow here either, usually just 2-3 inches at a time. Occassionally we might see 3-5 inches. Oh, and it typically doesn't stick around more than a day or two. Once in a while sometimes 3-4 days if we're lucky.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I guess that's true... And I will admit I was complaining about all the rain we had this summer :lol: but I hate snow with a passion!  it's so icky!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Congrats Emilie! I like the goats you chose


----------



## Scottyhorse

Booo, snow.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It's gonna be like 40something here on Friday  lol!


----------



## goatlady1314

Its gonna snow 6 inches here on Saturday ;(


----------



## emilieanne

Thank GOD it's not snowing here.... Lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

We got 8 Sunday and 4-5 last night  hoping a good amount will melt as it gets warmer! Lol! 
And it changed again  
At least the rain will melt some.. And turn stuff into ice :roll:


----------



## Scottyhorse

We had snow but then it all melted so its all muddy now.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That stinks


----------



## goatlady1314

Well its better than ice!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Headed out to work now.. Will talk to y'all tonight :wave:


----------



## Scottyhorse

See ya Skyla! 

So I have an opportunity to get a free Boer buck from Tim (tenacross).... Waiting on more pictures. I LOVE his sire!


----------



## emilieanne

Scottyhorse said:


> See ya Skyla! So I have an opportunity to get a free Boer buck from Tim (tenacross).... Waiting on more pictures. I LOVE his sire!


OMG! Free goat that's healthy & from a good farm?! I'd be alllllll over that..... 
That's awesome!!!


----------



## Scottyhorse

emilieanne said:


> OMG! Free goat that's healthy & from a good farm?! I'd be alllllll over that.....
> That's awesome!!!


Me too :greengrin: BUT my parents said I need to sell my two non breedable does before I bring any in... Which will be tricky especially because its winter. BUT I have my hopes up!


----------



## emilieanne

I think you can do it!! 
Just post everywhere. 
Are they infertile?


----------



## Scottyhorse

One of them has never come into heat, and the other does but we think she's cystic (at least) plus she is overweight so the odds are against her. I don't have a pen to move her into so she can go on a diet either.... So she's fat.


----------



## emilieanne

Scottyhorse said:


> One of them has never come into heat, and the other does but we think she's cystic (at least) plus she is overweight so the odds are against her. I don't have a pen to move her into so she can go on a diet either.... So she's fat.


I'm sorry:/ that's no good.... 
I have a muscular doe lol but my girl ain't fat, thank god ^.^


----------



## Scottyhorse

She's the white doe in this picture. Not the best pic but you can kinda see.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Hey all! :wave:

Sydney: I want a free goat!!!  LOL :wink: :smile: I'm calling this a MN heat wave: it's 22 degrees F!!! It's soooo warm!!! :grin: No joke!!! I took my jacket off doing chores! :hi5:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Hey all! :wave:
> 
> Sydney: I want a free goat!!!  LOL :wink: :smile: I'm calling this a MN heat wave: it's 22 degrees F!!! It's soooo warm!!! :grin: No joke!!! I took my jacket off doing chores! :hi5:


Hehe  I hope I can get him  We had a 32 degree heat wave the other day too! Today it's about 40 degrees... Supposed to snow again this week... :tear: Oh and hi  :wave:


----------



## emilieanne

She's fluffy!! Lol never been bred before?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Apparently yes and had a c section. Was not informed about this stuff when I bought them.


----------



## goathiker

A lot of vets who do C sections on Pygmies and dwarfs go ahead and spay them at the same time.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Really, that is interesting. I was contacted by her original owner and that's how I found out. She was wonder ing if she had been bred.


----------



## Axykatt

My kids are complaining that it's too cold to go outside and do outside chores this week...today it's 55 out, the coldest day we've had was in the mid 40's. :roll:


----------



## Scottyhorse

I was going to get a couple of the goats together and get a cute picture... But it started raining


----------



## Axykatt

Awwww! I love to see goaties!


----------



## Scottyhorse

I was going to put Christmas lights on a couple of them. Hopefully the weather tomorrow is ok.


----------



## NubianFan

Well my feet are firmly back on the ground tonight. It was fun while it lasted though.


----------



## Scottyhorse

NubianFan said:


> Well my feet are firmly back on the ground tonight. It was fun while it lasted though.


Welcome back, Leslie  I wish happiness like that could last forever, don't you?


----------



## NubianFan

Yeah, and things are fine, he is still great and everything between us is still good, but other people brought me down today, sticking their nose where it doesn't belong. I just hope they don't cause us problems because this is still at such a fragile stage.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I hate nosey people!! :veryangry:


----------



## NubianFan

me too. Especially the type that are nosy and also trouble makers. some people are nosy but mean well, but you know the type I mean, that are nosy just to try to find something to stir up.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Yeah. I hope everything works out the way you want/need it to! :hug:


----------



## goatlady1314

Hello there.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hi


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Hi Chaney... :wave:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Don't let them get to ya Leslie :hug:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Hi Skyla... :wave:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hi


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Hi Sydney... :wave:

Hi Leslie... :wave:

Am I missing anyone else?


----------



## goatlady1314

I got 4 goats and I think they are pregnant but im not sure. They are to small to be pregnant tho. I just bought them a month ago and the guy knew nothing about them, what should I do?


----------



## goatlady1314

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Hi Chaney... :wave:


Hey


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hi Patrick! :wave:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

goatlady1314 said:


> I got 4 goats and I think they are pregnant but im not sure. They are to small to be pregnant tho. I just bought them a month ago and the guy knew nothing about them, what should I do?


How old are they?


----------



## Scottyhorse

goatlady1314 said:


> I got 4 goats and I think they are pregnant but im not sure. They are to small to be pregnant tho. I just bought them a month ago and the guy knew nothing about them, what should I do?


How old are they? We're they ever with a buck? If so, when were they exposed? Can you get a picture of their girls parts with their tail naturally up?


----------



## goatlady1314

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> How old are they?


I dont know, but they are as big as my 6 month old sannen.


----------



## goatlady1314

Scottyhorse said:


> How old are they? We're they ever with a buck? If so, when were they exposed? Can you get a picture of their girls parts with their tail naturally up?


They were with the buck a week before I got them. Ill get pictures tomorrow


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Found some La Manchas for you Skyla: http://stcloud.craigslist.org/grd/4186302937.html :smile:


----------



## Scottyhorse

goatlady1314 said:


> They were with the buck a week before I got them. Ill get pictures tomorrow


Were they in heat while they were in with the buck? There is a good chance they aren't bred. BUT mark the dates they were in with the buck one the calendar, and give them lute 20 days later, if you want them to abort.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Found some La Manchas for you Skyla: http://stcloud.craigslist.org/grd/4186302937.html :smile:


She needs more rear udder hight LOL! But not a bad price for a bred doe!


----------



## NubianFan

Hi Skyla, Patrick and Chaney, how are y'all tonight?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Found some La Manchas for you Skyla: http://stcloud.craigslist.org/grd/4186302937.html :smile:


Ooh that is a pretty doe! She looks a little short?


----------



## NubianFan

I have Italian cream cake and that makes everything better...


----------



## goatlady1314

Scottyhorse said:


> Were they in heat while they were in with the buck? There is a good chance they aren't bred. BUT mark the dates they were in with the buck one the calendar, and give them lute 20 days later, if you want them to abort.


They acually lived with the bucks their whole lives except a week before I got them. I dont want to give them lutes but ill get pictures tomorrow.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> She needs more rear udder hight LOL! But not a bad price for a bred doe!





Scottyhorse said:


> Ooh that is a pretty doe! She looks a little short?


IDK anything about dairy conformation! LOL If she had ears (*clear throat*) I think she would be pretty. :wink:


----------



## Scottyhorse

goatlady1314 said:


> They acually lived with the bucks their whole lives except a week before I got them. I dont want to give them lutes but ill get pictures tomorrow.


That is not good at all. I would draw blood and send it into biotracking ASAP. Why don't you want to give them lute? It could be too late, though.


----------



## goatlady1314

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> IDK anything about dairy conformation! LOL If she had ears (*clear throat*) I think she would be pretty. :wink:


You dont like la manchas!? They are sooo cute tho.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> Ooh that is a pretty doe! She looks a little short?


I was thinking that too?
If she were taller, and had better rear udder height.. And of corse were closer.. Id be ALL OVER that doe! LOL! But.. She could also be milked out some what... Id want to see some more udder pics to be sure  too bad she's so far away!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Hi Skyla, Patrick and Chaney, how are y'all tonight?


Pretty good


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

[sQUOTE=Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats;1570544]IDK anything about dairy conformation! LOL If she had ears (*clear throat*) I think she would be pretty. :wink:[/QUOTE]

Just pretend she has ears  :lol: wait till I have kids next year! You'll see how cute they are then!  lol


----------



## goatlady1314

Scottyhorse said:


> That is not good at all. I would draw blood and send it into biotracking ASAP. Why don't you want to give them lute? It could be too late, though.


I know it isnt. But he knew nothing about them. Yea thats why I dont want to give it to them, im afraid its to late.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I almost died just a second ago! That baby goat tried to kill me! :lol: not really though. It was Ebony's spot doeling, I went out to feed them and she came racing toward me and took a flying leap at me! She can jump about to waist hight. It was funny :laugh:


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> Hi Skyla, Patrick and Chaney, how are y'all tonight?


Just fantastic, thanks for asking


----------



## Scottyhorse

goatlady1314 said:


> I know it isnt. But he knew nothing about them. Yea thats why I dont want to give it to them, im afraid its to late.


Well get us some pooch pics tomorrow and I would send some blood in as well..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Just fantastic, thanks for asking


How is Emma ?!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I almost died just a second ago! That baby goat tried to kill me! :lol: not really though. It was Ebony's spot doeling, I went out to feed them and she came racing toward me and took a flying leap at me! She can jump about to waist hight. It was funny :laugh:


:laugh:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> Just fantastic, thanks for asking


Hey, you were not on when he asked! Lol!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Just fantastic, thanks for asking


You all forgot Emma you guys!

How's Emma today?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hey Lacie, do you keep planted tanks? If you do I'm gunna shoot you a PM.


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> Hey, you were not on when he asked! Lol!


I was too! I've been on for a while  I'm just multitasking, straightening my hair and goatspoting


----------



## NubianFan

Emzi00 said:


> Just fantastic, thanks for asking


 I didn't see you on when I said hello. I didn't say hello to Sydney either but we had already been chit chatting when the rest of the cavalry arrived.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> I was too! I've been on for a while  I'm just multitasking, straightening my hair and goatspoting


Well you weren't active on the thread :lol:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> [sQUOTE=Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats;1570544]IDK anything about dairy conformation! LOL If she had ears (*clear throat*) I think she would be pretty. :wink:


Just pretend she has ears  :lol: wait till I have kids next year! You'll see how cute they are then!  lol[/QUOTE]

You do that... :wink: I won't change my mind though! :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Just pretend she has ears  :lol: wait till I have kids next year! You'll see how cute they are then!  lol


You do that... :wink: I won't change my mind though! :wink: :greengrin:[/QUOTE]

:lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> You all forgot Emma you guys!
> 
> How's Emma today?


How am I? Just a wee bit ticked off, but otherwise swell.


----------



## NubianFan

why's youse ticked off?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> How am I? Just a wee bit ticked off, but otherwise swell.


How come? :hug:


----------



## Emzi00

Some kids at school is all... and my mom says I have to trim my hair, which I really should because I have terrible split ends, but I don't want my hair any shorter. But mostly the kids at school. :shrug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Just pretend she has ears  :lol: wait till I have kids next year! You'll see how cute they are then!  lol


You do that... :wink: I won't change my mind though! :wink: :greengrin:[/QUOTE]

Sure you will! 
Just look at those sweet faces!


----------



## NubianFan

sit on them....


----------



## NubianFan

Just kidding Emma that really isn't good advice, but sometimes you feel like sitting on them....


----------



## goatlady1314

My favorite kind of goat is Nubian lol


----------



## goatlady1314

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> You do that... :wink: I won't change my mind though! :wink: :greengrin:


Sure you will! 
Just look at those sweet faces! [/QUOTE]

Awww they are so adorable!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Some kids at school is all... and my mom says I have to trim my hair, which I really should because I have terrible split ends, but I don't want my hair any shorter. But mostly the kids at school. :shrug:


:hug: just don't listen to those kids :hug:
I know what you mean about the hair :lol: I always get upset when I my mom makes me trim it! Lol! 
I have to get it done soon.. A lady from My church always does it.. But my aunts are taking me to get it done so I'm kinda nervous... No one else ever seems to get it right.. I guess this lady sees me all the time so that makes it better lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> sit on them....


:ROFL: :slapfloor: sorry but I couldn't help it! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> sit on them....


:ROFL: :slapfloor: I'm dying of laughter! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goatlady1314 said:


> Sure you will!
> Just look at those sweet faces!


Awww they are so adorable!!![/QUOTE]

Thanks  I wuves them


----------



## goatlady1314

I only have an all black one but shes cute too!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Black is pretty  I want to get a Nubian and breed LaMancha x Nubian crosses


----------



## goatlady1314

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Black is pretty  I want to get a Nubian and breed LaMancha x Nubian crosses


Omg! I did that this year cant wait to see the kids, so excited


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok guys.. Going to do some work on that website.. And should probably update some of mine lol! So I will be in and out.. 
If you want me faster then quote one of my posts.. It pops up and dings so i will hear it and come back  lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goatlady1314 said:


> Omg! I did that this year cant wait to see the kids, so excited


Oh how exciting!! You will have to post pics so I can see!  I love that cross!  :drool:


----------



## goatlady1314

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Oh how exciting!! You will have to post pics so I can see!  I love that cross!  :drool:


I will, do you know what their ears will look like?


----------



## NubianFan

on craigslist here are toggenburg/alpine cross does that have been bred to a full blood nubian buck.... those kids should be interesting...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goatlady1314 said:


> I will, do you know what their ears will look like?


I've seen some that look just like a LaMancha and some have longer ones.. Just depends on the goat I guess


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> on craigslist here are toggenburg/alpine cross does that have been bred to a full blood nubian buck.... those kids should be interesting...


Bet those will be interesting!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> You do that... :wink: I won't change my mind though! :wink: :greengrin:


Sure you will! 
Just look at those sweet faces! 
View attachment 50054
View attachment 50055
[/QUOTE]

I just vomited!!! :roll:  

I'm off for the night guys. I'm going to watch a movie with my family. Then I'm going to bed! See you tomorrow! :wave:

Can someone explain to me what this face means: :razz: ? It looks like a boxer that got punched in the face really hard! IMO... :shrug:

Later... :wave:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

How could you say such a thing about my babies?!?  lol!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> How could you say such a thing about my babies?!?  lol!


 I mean.......... I had a regurgitation of sorts from the stomach out my.. JK :wink: LOL


----------



## Scottyhorse

G'Night, Patrick! :wave:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> I mean.......... I had a regurgitation of sorts from the stomach out my.. JK :wink: LOL


ROFL!! :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## ksalvagno

Axykatt said:


> My kids are complaining that it's too cold to go outside and do outside chores this week...today it's 55 out, the coldest day we've had was in the mid 40's. :roll:


Send them up here. They can do my chores in the 20's. They have it good! :-D


----------



## NubianFan

Kids are always going to find a way to complain about chores!!!


----------



## ksalvagno

Scottyhorse said:


> I was going to put Christmas lights on a couple of them. Hopefully the weather tomorrow is ok.


YOur going to put Christmas lights on goats? :laugh:


----------



## ksalvagno

NubianFan said:


> Well my feet are firmly back on the ground tonight. It was fun while it lasted though.


I'm sorry. Hopefully time will continue to change things.

My niece just got the official breakup from her boyfriend. They were engaged and he broke it off. She begged him not to breakup but he came home for Christmas break from the army and had a face to face with her and made it official. She is heartbroken but honestly it is for the best. He is stationed in the state of Washington and is going to re-enlist. So my niece would be all alone out in Washington with all her family in Ohio. Not a good situation if he ended up being deployed.


----------



## Scottyhorse

ksalvagno said:


> YOur going to put Christmas lights on goats? :laugh:


Sure why not :greengrin: :razz:


----------



## NubianFan

I feel kinda sick now.


----------



## Scottyhorse

ksalvagno said:


> I'm sorry. Hopefully time will continue to change things.
> 
> My niece just got the official breakup from her boyfriend. They were engaged and he broke it off. She begged him not to breakup but he came home for Christmas break from the army and had a face to face with her and made it official. She is heartbroken but honestly it is for the best. He is stationed in the state of Washington and is going to re-enlist. So my niece would be all alone out in Washington with all her family in Ohio. Not a good situation if he ended up being deployed.


That's too bad  I would agree it is probably good he did that though.


----------



## Scottyhorse

How come Leslie? 


I feel weird too...


----------



## NubianFan

Probably the cake... I will blame it on the cake anyway.


----------



## ksalvagno

Scottyhorse said:


> Sure why not :greengrin: :razz:


I would love to see that! :ROFL:


----------



## Scottyhorse

ksalvagno said:


> I would love to see that! :ROFL:


Me too :greengrin:


----------



## Scottyhorse

NubianFan said:


> Probably the cake... I will blame it on the cake anyway.


:laugh:

I don't know why I feel so weird.


----------



## ksalvagno

NubianFan said:


> I feel kinda sick now.


The only people who should be able to upset or anger you are your family and close friends.

Was sent to a seminar through work many many years ago. The one thing I have always remembered was this: There should only be 10 people or less who are allowed to upset you or make you angry. That should only include family and close friends. No one else matters and shouldn't be allowed to get to you emotionally.

I keep that in mind when I start getting upset at things. I realized I only have 8 people who should have any privilege to make me upset or mad.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Hey guys! :wave: man, I'm hating not being on here!  :tears: but Christmas break starts Friday when school gets out and then I can be on here all night!  

Anyway, I gotta sleep now  night!


----------



## Scottyhorse

I miss having you on here too!!! Night, Sarah :wave:


----------



## NubianFan

The problem is I care deeply about him. Even if I shouldn't yet. Or ever, for that matter. I don't know I probably shouldn't go into detail on the internet but I am feeling rather like a fool as the night goes on. AND it may be me, I have a tendency to do this sometimes. Second guess everything. this is a very hard area for me.


----------



## goathiker

Here Leslie, something to take your mind off it for a while  Everyone should watch this.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I might leave earlier than usual just a warning guys. I don't feel right.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Thanks Sydney  Night y'all


----------



## goathiker

Oh, that's too bad Sydney.


----------



## ksalvagno

Hope you feel better Sydney.


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Sarah


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Your inbox is full Sarah


----------



## Scottyhorse

Yeah me too. I just don't feel right. Not quite sick.... Just weird...


----------



## ksalvagno

Good night Sarah.

Which movie is that, Jill? It won't let me play it. I have been watching the sappy love story Christmas movies from the Hallmark channel and ABC Family on utube.


----------



## NubianFan

Jill are you feeling better. I watched about the first five minutes of that movie and I just can't take it right now. It looks like a good movie but not right now.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ksalvagno said:


> Good night Sarah.
> 
> Which movie is that, Jill? It won't let me play it. I have been watching the sappy love story Christmas movies from the Hallmark channel and ABC Family on utube.


Same here lol! Those are my favorites


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hmm, my cat has a Matt on his neck. It'll have to wait.


----------



## goathiker

It's called Unconditional Karen. It's really an amazing journey this woman took.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Wish I could watch it, but can't on our internet.


----------



## goathiker

Hm, if I play it on the Wii and output from the TV to the VCR, I should be able to record it on VHS. If I can figure it out I'll throw it in your package. IF you still have a VCR.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I don't think we do! :lol: But thank you for offering to do that


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Sure you will!
> Just look at those sweet faces!
> View attachment 50054
> View attachment 50055


AAAAAAAAAAGHHHH!!! :-o :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Adorable or what?!


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, Cuuuute, just like Dex


----------



## Texaslass

Umm, I meant AAAAAAAAAGGHH as in terror! :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

You still have VHS Jill?! d:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So do I.... is that bad Sarah? :ROFL:

Sorry I so abruptly left, I decided to go to Victorian Christmas


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Awe look at that little man! 

You don't know what your taking about Sarah! 

I still have a VHS player too


----------



## Texaslass

My granddad is still in the hospital; he was feeling bad before he fell, that's why he fell, and after he got home he got a bit worse, so they took him back. I think they did some tests and a CT scan to make sure he didn't have hemorrhaging going on. Haven't heard all the details, but I think he's going to be fine, just kinda scary though.

And to top that off, we had to cancel a Christmas visit with some friends because of the granddad stuff, and this morning my bro, woke up with a cold (at least I hope it's just a cold). :/

On a pleasanter note, I went Christmas shopping with my dad.  We didn't get much, but it was still fun.
Oh, and Ella seems fine today too, so that's good.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> Yeah, Cuuuute, just like Dex


Exactly! Just replace the word "cute" with "creepy" and I couldn't agree more! :lol:

Kidding, he's kinda cute


----------



## NubianFan

I still have three vhs's and want another one... I want a dvd/vhs combo


----------



## NubianFan

My friends mom is getting to move out of ICU into a regular room


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sorry about your grandfather Sarah :hug: we just had two deaths in the family.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Y'all are just blinded by the cuteness of LaManchas and just don't realize it yet 

Sorry to hear your granddad still isn't feeling well.. Hope he recovers quickly!


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> So do I.... is that bad Sarah? :ROFL:
> 
> Sorry I so abruptly left, I decided to go to Victorian Christmas


No, not bad!! I wish we still had one, I miss them. So much simpler and more reliable than stupid scratchable DVDS. :lol:
The last couple of ones we had broke, though, and then you couldn't find VHS movies anywhere anymore, so we finally got rid of all our old videos.  I didn't want to!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well.. Bed time for me.. Night y'all :wave:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Night Skyla


----------



## Texaslass

Thanks y'all. 
Sorry Lacie, that's awful!  :hug:

Annd, I feel a tiny bit weird myself.. :/ I sincerely don't want my brother's cold! I need a hot shower, that ought to help.


----------



## goathiker

I not only still have VHS, I have my original Nintendo, Super Nintendo, and an old black and white TV  

I have all the fancy stuff too. The old stuff still works fine though and is fun to play sometimes.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That's good about your friends mom, Leslie!


----------



## Texaslass

G'night everyone. :wave:


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Skyla


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I still have the first PlayStation :lol: and the Nintendo 64, and a bunch of other things.


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Sarah


----------



## NubianFan

Night Skyla Night Sarah


----------



## goathiker

That's great your friends mom is doing better Leslie


----------



## NubianFan

Yeah she really gave us a scare, she is still very confused though, and has probably permanently lost hearing in at least one ear. She is still having hallucinations and still going in and out of lucidity. But she gets a little better each day, at least she knows both her daughter and her husband now.


----------



## goathiker

Oh, that is scary. I'm very happy that she is finding her way back.


----------



## NubianFan

Well I guess I should go to bed. But how do you make yourself fall asleep when you have nothing to dream about? 
I guess I will pretend I am someone else tonight...


----------



## goathiker

Oh Leslie, there's always something to dream about.


----------



## NubianFan

I don't know, I am a big dreamer and I think I have just about dreamed them all up... I am just blah, I already was after nosy people today and then I got a bad vibe later on that made me even more down. It is probably all in my head, and hopefully tomorrow it will be gone. 
Y'all have a good night.


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Leslie, I hope tomorrow is better for you...


----------



## Scottyhorse

I am back. Fell asleep and I feel a lite better.


----------



## ksalvagno

Good night to everyone who is leaving.

Sarah - I hope your grandfather recovers just fine.

Leslie - Glad to hear your friend's mom is doing better

Lacie - I'm sorry about the deaths in your family.


Leslie - I hate dreaming at night. My dreams are always weird and scary. Leaves me very tired and upset in the morning. I usually don't dream and happy not to.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Question for you Jill. Is it "bad" especially when training, to keep a pack goat on a lead? I know you don't want to have a whole string of them on a lead for safety issues, but what about a single goat?


----------



## goathiker

Nope, that's fine to lead them. Bean wasn't trusted off lead for the first summer I was working with him. Really with only one goat going, you get the ultimate of companion hiking too. There is nothing I love better than just taking Bean on a day hike. We are so in tune with each other and work together so well.


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Nope, that's fine to lead them. Bean wasn't trusted off lead for the first summer I was working with him. Really with only one goat going, you get the ultimate of companion hiking too. There is nothing I love better than just taking Bean on a day hike. We are so in tune with each other and work together so well.


Cool.  Annie loves to play on things and I can just envision her running around playing on everything and eating everything in sight :lol: Of course, I haven't started training her (will start in the spring  ) so once she's more mature hopefully she will follow well


----------



## goathiker

So, you will be coming to rondy in central Oregon so I can help you??? I'll bring my old Jeter boy to teach her. We can take many little hikes.


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> So, you will be coming to rondy in central Oregon so I can help you??? I'll bring my old Jeter boy to teach her. We can take many little hikes.


Oh that would be so fun  Is it for sure in central Oregon? I would need so see how far the camp site (or wherever) is from our place. And dates yet? Also do you have to be a member to come? I'd looooove to go. Too bad Pygmy goats can't pack because Mrs Cleo would want to come too :laugh:


----------



## Scottyhorse

I just told my dad about it and he said that would be fun to go to so hopefully I can go!


----------



## goathiker

Its looking like central Oregon for sure, uh, they are still picking camp. Looks like Paulina Mountains or Sisters, possibly Mount Bachelor right now. No dates yet, we're still planning. No you do not have to be a member. Um, they normally request a $15.00 donation from nonmembers. 

I have a pack that would fit miss Cleo


----------



## Scottyhorse

Sounds good. I really hope I can go! 

I don't think we would want Cleo along... Not sure she would cooperate and I might get some funny looks :laugh:


----------



## goathiker

So do I actually. My DH can't do the I want to climb that just because it's there type stuff anymore. I would really enjoy getting out and Just seeing what we can find. Jeter is very steady on the trail and has trained many youngsters for me. Bean is even better. 
Once it all gets more finalized, I'll let you know. Second choice was the Idaho panhandle so, if it goes that way, it will still work out


----------



## Scottyhorse

Sometime they should hold it over in my area. The blue mountains would be cool.


----------



## goathiker

Oh, the Blues would be wonderful. Evergreen hosted in 2012 though. They did a really nice camp on the White River. Perhaps you should join their club and influence and help them with a campout when their turn comes again.


----------



## Scottyhorse

In Walla Walla there is 'Bennington Lake' but is actually a man made reservoir. Anyways it wouldn't be good for a rendezvous but you can take goats, horses, etc. I want to go up there in the spring with Annie and I could train her there... Also up in the Blues. 

What would your first step in training be? She leads fairly well on a leash already.


----------



## goathiker

Just that, take her everywhere you can. Just start taking her hiking. A pocketful of peanuts to keep her interested and teach her to walk right beside or behind you. Show her everything you can think of. 
They aren't like horses, adding the saddle takes 15 minutes, literally. Just, go hike


----------



## Scottyhorse

I can start taking her for walks in the field while the weather is still ok. Next spring I will be able to do more. Plus she will be a year old then. Once I can drive it will be easier. I'm at the mercy of what my parents can do for me


----------



## goathiker

She's got time anyway. She can't carry much until she's 2 1/2 to 3 years old. By then you'll be ready to drive her to trailheads. 
If you do come to rondy, bring money for the silent auction. Maybe your dad will fall in love with a cute little pack wether


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hehe  Maybe he would, but probably not  Maybe things will be different next summer, but it can be hard to convince him to bring more animals in... I would be shocked if he decided to buy one. But me on the other hand..


----------



## Scottyhorse

Random rant - Why does Eco complete have to be so expensive


----------



## goathiker

What is Eco complete?


----------



## Scottyhorse

It's a substrate for planted aquariums. I'm ordering some stuff for the rimless tank I am going to set up after Christmas. It's only a 7g tank, but I have to buy 20 lbs of it which would be $30 and I don't want to pay that much  So I might just go with a layer of laterite clay and sand on top. I dunno.


----------



## goathiker

Oh, that one I haven't done. I always cheated and had the plants potted under the substrate.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hehe. That's one way to do it. Unfortunately I won't be able to do that with this tank...

Anyways, I'm going to go to bed  Talk to you tomorrow, Jill


----------



## nchen7

morning all! played hookie from work yesterday. was out running errands then did some beach time with friends.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Morning  :wave:
I want to go back to bed... Still tired...


----------



## nchen7

I always want to go back to bed. i'd love to be still in pjs at home....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! It's much better then getting up and going to work IMO. LOL! I don't even want to go feed in the cold right now! (I love going out to see my girls every morning!) but I am just too tired right now...


----------



## nchen7

going to work sucks. my last day is jan 31, and it can't come soon enough! I told my bf i'm going to be funemployed for feb. gonna relax, and hang out with the goaties. hopefully they'll be pregnant by then...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Agreed! But the money is nice so I guess I can't complain too much... :lol:

Oh nice!


----------



## nchen7

yes, money is nice. sigh. wish money didn't exist sometimes.....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I've thought that very same thing plenty of times!


----------



## Sylvie

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Adorable or what?!


Here Skyla: An *ADORABLE* Lamancha baby for you!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sylvie said:


> Here Skyla: An *ADORABLE* Lamancha baby for you!


AWE!!  me loves it!! SOOO CUTE!!


----------



## nchen7

oh my. I love them all!!!! I want some baby goat snuggles now....


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hey guys. I still feel crappy today. Shivering, headache, stomach ache, etc. I DID get my goats milk soap in the mail today. Was disappointing. I ordered it because the ingredients were nice _and_ it looked very, very nice in the picture. I was planning on re-gifting some of it to a friend. Well, it smells good, but boy does it look gross.  I'll have to attach some pics in a second. For now, the links - https://www.etsy.com/transaction/170439566?ref=fb2_tnx_title & https://www.etsy.com/listing/33394599/peppermint-goatmilk-soap?ref=listing-shop-header-1 & https://www.etsy.com/listing/67730723/oatmeal-lavender-and-goat-milk-soap?ref=listing-shop-header-2 They look nice, right? On the bright side, the bars are a nice size.


----------



## nchen7

awww...that sucks when stuff you order don't turn out the way you think they will. curious to see what they actually look like.....

i'm sorry you're not feeling well. I hope you can feel better soon!


----------



## Scottyhorse

I guess they don't look TOO bad, just not like the picture at all. They sure smell nice


----------



## NyGoatMom

I don't think they're that bad....Have you tried one?


----------



## Scottyhorse

No not yet. They don't look bad, just hardly close to what the picture showed. I'm probably making this worse than it has to be since I don't feel good. Hehe


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Hey guys... :wave:

Nice soap, Sydney! :thumbup: :smile:

Today I am thankful for God's ability to keep my mood and energy up. I didn't fall asleep until about 10:30 - 11:00 PM; furthermore, I woke up around 3:00 AM because of a bloody nose! I hate nose bleeds!!! :| Of course, as luck would have it, I didn't fall back asleep!!! At all!!! I stayed awake in bed from 3:00 'til morning! :roll: I also have dairy bowl practice tonight!! :roll: :doh: :GAAH:

Rant over... :lol: :smile: :wave:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hey Patrick :wave: I didn't make the soap in case you didn't see that...

Sorry you had a bloody nose  I hate those!  :hug: Good luck at quizbowl practice. What did you do all night since you couldn't sleep? :lol: I didn't get to sleep till 1 AM. I only got 6 and a half hours of sleep last night. 

I'm going to the Dr. in a little bit to get a pimple on my nose checked out. Remember the one I was talking about a few weeks ago? Well it went away, but another showed up... And the cycle kept repeating itself so my mom is wondering if it's a staph infection


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Scottyhorse said:


> Hey Patrick :wave: I didn't make the soap in case you didn't see that...
> 
> Sorry you had a bloody nose  I hate those!  :hug: Good luck at quizbowl practice. What did you do all night since you couldn't sleep? :lol: I didn't get to sleep till 1 AM. I only got 6 and a half hours of sleep last night.
> 
> I'm going to the Dr. in a little bit to get a pimple on my nose checked out. Remember the one I was talking about a few weeks ago? Well it went away, but another showed up... And the cycle kept repeating itself so my mom is wondering if it's a staph infection


:hug: Good luck at your Dr. appointment. I do remember. I hope that isn't the case.  :hug:

I read Valley vet, Jeffers, and Hoeggers (I probably spelled that wrong) catalogs!  :lol: :smile: Those were the only things interesting I had to read! LOL

Bloody noses are my kryptonite! :-? :wink:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

The top soap bar looks like a wild rice meatloaf! :lol: IMO :wink: I'd still wash my hands with it.  The recipes look like they smell really good! :smile:


----------



## goatlady1314

I think your soap looks real good! I would use it anyways


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hey everybody! Guess what else was born today!!?? :greengrin: I'm over the moon right now and can't contain my excitement!!! :stars:


----------



## goathiker

A Zebra??


----------



## ksalvagno

Sydney - the soap doesn't look bad. Hopefully you will like using it.

Lacie - more puppies?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, no puppies yet, but Jill was close! Another filly! :greengrin:


----------



## ksalvagno

How can you tease us like that with no pics!


----------



## fishin816

Lacie, are those hound pups here yet!?!? I can't wait to see pictures of them!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

No hounds yet, but she's cooking something up! 

So this is momma, and here's the filly. I thought for sure I'd have a paint baby with blue eyes, because both Trinity and Cheif are paints with blue eyes! But a sorrel filly with an off center blaze and some socks is just as nice  she has some roan stuff going on, on the inside of her hind legs to, so she'll be pretty interesting when she gets older. 
It's funny because Noel's bloodline had the thoroughbred hair (very short even the winter) and she was born with short hair as well, but this filly came out with a parka on! :lol:

Now my house is really bursting at the seams with baby overload!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

What a cute baby Lacie!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm starting to wonder if there will be any more surprises this month! too bad she didn't wait 6 more days! :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Hmm, she looks like she might go bay. I see a hint of dorsal stripe.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And I think Alice is waiting for New year's... She doesn't look like she kid by Christmas, but maybe after that... She is getting looser in the back, and her udder looks a teeny bit fuller.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

If she goes bay, I'd be happier! I've had my fill of sorrels. Only time will tell though 

Noel thinks she's a race baby, she gets going too fast and her legs come out from under her! She's also working on her slide stops :lol:


----------



## ksalvagno

Way too cute! I'd never leave the house with all those babies to love on!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That's why I never leave the house! :slapfloor: by the time I'm done giving everyone their love and hugs, it's dark!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL Lacie! 
I love babies  I can't wait for mine to come!


----------



## Emzi00

Can we guess who had an *awesome* time at the dance tonight?!!?!!        :wahoo: :dance:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hmm...was it by chance you?


----------



## Emzi00

Hehe, yes.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's great Emma!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Glad you had fun  

I can't wait for the rest of the baby's to be born! :greengrin:


----------



## ksalvagno

Glad you had a good time Emma.


----------



## NubianFan

I love bays they are my favorite, especially blood bays


----------



## NubianFan

Nobody talking tonight?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm in and out.. Munching on some chocolate from my SS gift


----------



## NubianFan

I just got home, I went to see my best friend in the hospital she had a hysterectomy yesterday. 
I feel bad in a way that I didn't go to see my other friends mom, but to be honest guys I am terrified of meningitis it is so very contagious. I have been trying to call that friend at least once a day and check on her and let her vent and text her several times a day.


----------



## NubianFan

well I guess I am taking a bath and going to bed since no one is talking tonight.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Glad you had a good time, Emma. :thumbup: :smile:

Sorry about your best friend, Leslie. :hug: :sad:

Just a venting guys: I am beyond MAD!!!! Nobody else in dairy bowl is willing to put the time and effort into studying that I am! These people are sons and daughters of dairy farmers! I was born to a family who had 2 mini horses! Now I am smarter than the others in dairy bowl, and I just started! This is my second practice, and all we have accomplished is literally ~10 pages! :angry: Several of them want to own a dairy in their future; how are you going to own a dairy if you don't spend the time in your youth to learn about it?!?!?! The only reason I'm doing dairy bowl is because I couldn't get a gen. livestock team together. :angry: I could go on to the fact that this is my second time practicing as a group and most of the others have done this for years, years, and years before me. I have answered more questions than others have! I have taken first place at STATE (not regionals, but state level) last year when I did gen. livestock. Guess who's going to be dragging the team this year? :roll: I don't want to quit because I would feel like I'm letting my friends down. They're nice people, but don't give it their all; I always give it my all! I've told them that I want to step it up before, but nobody listened/cared! :roll: :hammer: :roll: :hammer: :angry: :angry: :angry: :hair: If I didn't have self control I would write a whole book on why I'm mad, but I don't want to bore you. :hammer: Please continue with what you were talking about... :hammer: :hammer: :hammer:

PS: please excuse any and all spelling errors, I am too mad to care right now!!!!!!!!!! :wallbang:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Also, we spent 1/3 of our meeting talking on why people farm!?!?!? People need food (demand), farmers grow food (supply). Pretty simple!! :roll: :GAAH: :veryangry: :veryangry:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:wallbang: Can I join you, Patrick? I'm about to have a psycho freak out!!! :hair:


----------



## Emzi00

You okay Lacie? :hug:


----------



## ksalvagno

Boy, I wouldn't have thought farmers kids would be lazy but I guess that mentality is everywhere. Sorry about that Patrick.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Just peachy! :hair:

I can't find my favorite pen I always use to write things out and fill out kid papers! I've had that pen for years, and it is just the best pen ever, and I can't find it! :tears:

That is why I'm freaking out....


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

They aren't lazy physically, but they definitely are mentally! It's stupid when people will work their butts off and blow their backs out of whack, but won't spend the time to learn about what they are doing! :wallbang:

Yes, Lacie, You can join me in my anger venting! :angry: :hi5: :angry:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, that wouldn't fly with mine, even the boys who don't like the animals know a heck of a lot about them.
Most kids today are just unambitious and not the brightest lights out there.
Sorry Patrick, that's not fair to you when they do that and you try so hard. :hug:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hey everyone. 
So I went to the Dr and she had to pop 'the beast' as she called it. She had to use a needle and then squeezed it for a good 3 or for minutes. It didn't really hurt, stung a little, but my eyes were watering like CRAZY! :lol: I also came home with three meds. Yay. (Not) Pills, a ointment, and a spray. Yay me 

Also got my grandparents gifts wrapped, and started in on Jills  Waiting for the last bit of hers  

Lacie, do you keep planted tanks?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I have one planted tank, it isn't heavily planted or anything, but yes.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Cool, buying the stuff for my nano tonight


----------



## goathiker

Hey Sydney, NAPgA is voting on the rondy at the meeting tonight. It will be either central Oregon or SE Washington.


----------



## Scottyhorse

When/where will the results be posted?


----------



## goathiker

Officially here http://www.napga.org/links.asp?pageid=4&menuID=

I'll let you know as soon as I do though. Either one, I will be able to go to. I'll probably do 4 or 5 days.


----------



## Scottyhorse

How long do they go on for?


----------



## goathiker

The main Rendy is usually 3 days. I like to go out a couple days early before everyone else shows up. It will depend on whether or not it is on private property. Got lots of time to figure it all out.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Note to self - always order presents, Christmas gifts, etc EARLY! :lol: My brothers gift is estimated between the 27th and the 2nd. I got him a movie poster he asked for. My moms gift, a rosary (I had no idea what else to get her, but I think she will like this) will get here from the 19th to the 24th, and my final gift for someone on here (not my SS) is supposed to arrive between the 24th and the 30th... Oh well


----------



## goathiker

That's okay, the last of my SS gift will get here today and yeah, it will be late I'm sure.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well... Off to the dentist for me  
I hate going to the dentist!


----------



## nchen7

eewww...I HATE the dentist! good luck Skyla! hope you don't have any cavities


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh I do.. Going to get them filled  I haven't had cavities in years!!


----------



## nchen7

oh that sucks! hope it goes smoothly!


----------



## emilieanne

Me too!! 
I'm going crazy for rusty to call us to see how many goats I'm gettin from him!! 
Ugh.

































Were trying to get these.. 
The mertensia doe is bred.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks I hope so too! I hope they don't have to give me novacane.. I HATE needles! 

And to too it all off to the lovely start to my day, Promise did something to her lip... It's a puncture.. So she either bit it herself, or hit the fence or something... :sigh: so, that needs to be cleaned out and something put in it.. Oye!


----------



## nchen7

Emilie, waiting is the worst part. hope he calls soon!

Skyla, silly Promise! hope she heals ok. at least it's winter and there won't be any flies around bugging it.


----------



## nchen7

so Buttercup is in full raging heat today. I told my bf we should pick up our buck(ling) today. hopefully he msgs me back to say that it's a go. I want to catch her this heat and not have to wait FOREVER for babies!


----------



## emilieanne

Why would a goat bite themselfs? Hmmm.... I've never heard of that!!! 

Waiting is horrible!! 
Especially cause I'm trying not to get too excited about getting them cause we don't know who were getting. 
& it's makin me think about showing without sophya & what it's going to be like :/


----------



## emilieanne

Hopefully you can get him!! Waiting is horrible


----------



## nchen7

he'll call back Emilie! and we'll be getting our buckling today! I think missy will be due to come into heat next week, so really want him now so he can cover the two in the next couple weeks and we won't have to keep him for too long afterwards. i'm thinking just for a month to make sure it took. what do you think?


----------



## emilieanne

Sounds perfect to me!! 

I know he'll call but but not til tonight when I'm asleep. He milks 20 or so does at 10 am and 10 pm. And has to bottle feed & the whole 9 yards. Lol 
Soooo long. Lol


----------



## nchen7

oh wow. that sounds intense. esp the bottle feeding part.


----------



## emilieanne

Yeah!! Poor guy has a lot to do.


----------



## nchen7

how are you feeling? any plans for the weekend?


----------



## goatlady1314

I might get free bottle babies! Oh ya lol


----------



## ksalvagno

Be careful of the free part.


----------



## nchen7

oh ya? how many?


----------



## goatlady1314

They are 2 weeks old and healthy, might as well give it a try.


----------



## goatlady1314

Im not sure yet I have to see how many I can fit. Lol.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emilie it's in the corner of her mouth.. I wonder if while she was chewing she bit it.. Or if it got 'caught' on something.. I don't know... She gets into EVERYTHING! And it looks to have happened overnight...


----------



## fishin816

Any goat conversations someone can strike up? I'm sitting here bored stiff.


----------



## nchen7

lol! Cade, i'm bored stiff all the time!

i'm hoping to pick up the daddy of my future goat babies today... if only the lady would pick up her phone


----------



## Emzi00

I asked for blood tubes for Christmas, so I need to get the papers all figured out for testing, and to do a pregnancy test. I really hope she took, I'm dying here without babies.


----------



## fishin816

nchen7 said:


> lol! Cade, i'm bored stiff all the time!
> 
> i'm hoping to pick up the daddy of my future goat babies today... if only the lady would pick up her phone


AWESOME! Did you end up buying the brown buck or the white one?


----------



## nchen7

yep....i'm feeling the need for babies in my life too....


----------



## nchen7

fishin816 said:


> AWESOME! Did you end up buying the brown buck or the white one?


we're going r the brown/black one. he's a bottle baby, much more friendly (so easier to handle for us), and from a goat dairy. hopefully he throws good udders..... just worried he won't be able to get the job done, but the lady said he's been mounting his buddies a lot... i'll get pictures if/when we get him back.


----------



## fishin816

Emzi00 said:


> I asked for blood tubes for Christmas, so I need to get the papers all figured out for testing, and to do a pregnancy test. I really hope she took, I'm dying here without babies.


It's just about to drive me crazy not knowing what Gypsy's going to have! She's due the first week of January!!! Farm life is so dull without babies. Well, you know what I mean. NOTHING is dull with goats!


----------



## Emzi00

Hey Ni, we could give Lacie a visit to get our fill.


----------



## fishin816

Emzi00 said:


> Hey Ni, we could give Lacie a visit to get our fill.


What are we doin now?


----------



## nchen7

Emma, I would love that! I don't think i'd leave her house for weeks....or even months since she has more animals giving birth soon.


----------



## fishin816

Let's think of names for your new buck!!!


----------



## nchen7

oh, he's not mine. we're just borrowing him, then he goes back and heads off to the freezer.....

brb, going to brave Christmas traffic and head to the feed store


----------



## Emzi00

fishin816 said:


> What are we doin now?


Moving in with Lacie.... maybe some cow tipping while I'm there.... just not when her bull is around...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ugg!! I have ANOTHER dentist apt. now this afternoon! Man! Ick! I have to get my wisdom teeth pulled so I have to have the 'Oral Surgeon' look at them.. :sigh:


----------



## fishin816

Emzi00 said:


> Moving in with Lacie....


Don't tell me that! I would NEVER leave!!! There's so many animals there! Puppies, foals, kidds, aquariums, I would leave. Don't get me started


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Moving in with Lacie....


Excellent....You can take care of Roo....

she won't leave me alone :hair: :wallbang: :veryangry:  :mecry: :tears:

Ok, I think I made my point...


----------



## emilieanne

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Emilie it's in the corner of her mouth.. I wonder if while she was chewing she bit it.. Or if it got 'caught' on something.. I don't know... She gets into EVERYTHING! And it looks to have happened overnight...


Is it possible it's just chapped and started to bleed? I sure hope she didn't catch it on something rusty :/
And Nchen I'm just getting my property extra ready, may go get my does and buck, who known lol 
But I'm off of school so yeah.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:doh: Emma, we've been over this! No cow tipping!! :GAAH:


----------



## goatlady1314

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :doh: Emma, we've been over this! No cow tipping!! :GAAH:


Do cows acually tip?


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Excellent....You can take care of Roo....
> 
> she won't leave me alone :hair: :wallbang: :veryangry:  :mecry: :tears:
> 
> Ok, I think I made my point...


:laugh: I'd take care of her for you


----------



## fishin816

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Excellent....You can take care of Roo.... she won't leave me alone :hair: :wallbang: :veryangry:  :mecry: :tears: Ok, I think I made my point...


Why don't you just send me that new foal? And the puppies, and the cows, and the pigs, then we'd be fine!


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :doh: Emma, we've been over this! No cow tipping!! :GAAH:


But..... but.... :tears: 
Got any neighbors who have cows?? :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> :laugh: I'd take care of her for you


Yaaayy!! Because she's really getting on my nerves...you don't even want to know what runs through my head sometimes :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

fishin816 said:


> Why don't you just send me that new foal? And the puppies, and the cows, and the pigs, then we'd be fine!


I call dibs on Babette and Moon... and Goober....heck, I call dibs on all the alpines.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> But..... but.... :tears:
> Got any neighbors who have cows?? :lol:


Yep! Go tip their cows, I have two neighbors with them, if you dare brave the longhorns, or the beef bulls :greengrin:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

emilieanne said:


> Is it possible it's just chapped and started to bleed? I sure hope she didn't catch it on something rusty :/


Maybe... :shrug: I need my mom to help me hold her so I can get it cleaned up better.. 
Luckily we have nothing rusty out there and she is UTD with her CD-T.. 
I'm thinking maybe she cut it on the hay feeder... That's the only thing I can think of right now.. :/


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Jeez, you guy's "visit" turned into animal robbery real fast! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Yep! Go tip their cows, I have two neighbors with them, if you dare brave the longhorns, or the beef bulls :greengrin:


Will do! :greengrin:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Jeez, you guy's "visit" turned into animal robbery real fast! :lol:


It happens when you have nice animals


----------



## fishin816

I just can't help myself! I LOVE animals! I love animals in great quantities more though ! (Such as all of Lacies animals)


----------



## fishin816

By the way, does anyone like my new avatar?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I left the door to one of my sheds open, so the new baby could get out of the windy and cold. I went to check on them, her and her mom were in there!
I want to know how trinity fit through the door... :chin:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, your avatar is cute 

I might change mine to throw Emma off a bit :laugh:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I might change mine to throw Emma off a bit :laugh:


Fine by me, my request is Falcon, as always


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Not taking requests at this time


----------



## emilieanne

I'm thinkin bout changin mine also. 
But because I can't look at sophya anymore, for a while :/ 

Well, skyla, I hope she's all good!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sorry Emilie :hug:

The ones you are getting are really nice


----------



## fishin816

You should use a picture of an alpine! That would make Emma's blood boil! Your best doe to be exact! 

Bwahahahahaha lol


----------



## fishin816

Emilie, I know this is a bad time to talk about this, but did you ever find that crook who did that horrible thing to your goats? ....... :hug:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Not taking requests at this time


:tears: :mecry: :tear:


----------



## Emzi00

fishin816 said:


> You should use a picture of an alpine! That would make Emma's blood boil! Your best doe to be exact!
> 
> Bwahahahahaha lol


So I take it you mean either Moon or Babette? That'd just be a happy reminder that I'm on her waiting list! :lol:
My suggestion would be taking a picture of one of the alpine boys, and since I wouldn't recognize them(actually, I'd recognize Nehru) I would really be guessing


----------



## fishin816

Emzi00 said:


> So I take it you mean either Moon or Babette? That'd just be a happy reminder that I'm on her waiting list! :lol: My suggestion would be taking a picture of one of the alpine boys, and since I wouldn't recognize them(actually, I'd recognize Nehru) I would really be guessing


I need to think of something good to rub in your face with


----------



## NubianFan

I am tired and my feet are killing me and I am ready to go home.


----------



## Emzi00

She could use a picture of Risk, that'd really be rubbing it in


----------



## nchen7

i'm back! traffic wasn't too bad, and I got what I needed at this one feed store. going to another for alfalfa after work. 

do cows really tip? (yes....city girl question.....)


----------



## NubianFan

nchen7 said:


> i'm back! traffic wasn't too bad, and I got what I needed at this one feed store. going to another for alfalfa after work.
> 
> do cows really tip? (yes....city girl question.....)


Only if they have change for a five...


----------



## Emzi00

nchen7 said:


> i'm back! traffic wasn't too bad, and I got what I needed at this one feed store. going to another for alfalfa after work.
> 
> do cows really tip? (yes....city girl question.....)


My dad says they don't, but I just don't think he wants me to try it. It is on my bucket list


----------



## nchen7

NubianFan said:


> Only if they have change for a five...


:roll: boooooo for bad jokes! lol


----------



## NubianFan

That was an excellent joke!!


----------



## NubianFan

I feel as though I have been shot with a tranquilizer dart. I kept listening for helicopters and range rovers.


----------



## nchen7

why??


----------



## NubianFan

Like any minute I am going to hear Marlin Perkins describing my natural habitat and lifestyle. "Well Jim, the Leslie is known to be a large omnivore who dens in cave like structures near forests, they are impatient and frequently are spotted in nightgowns, this particular specimen is beginning to feel the effects of the tranquilizer, but true to a Leslie's nature is stubbornly fighting against going down out in the open and is looking for some cover before falling"


----------



## nchen7

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## goatlady1314

NubianFan said:


> That was an excellent joke!!


Yes it was lol


----------



## Texaslass

*yawn* Whoo, busy day! So much to do! Makes me tired. :roll:

Looks like everyone left, and I can't stay, just thought I'd pop in and say hi. :wave:


----------



## nchen7

hi Sarah! hope you have more restful days soon


----------



## Scottyhorse

fishin816 said:


> Don't tell me that! I would NEVER leave!!! There's so many animals there! Puppies, foals, kidds, aquariums, I would leave. Don't get me started


Do you keep aquariums, Cade? I only have four right now. Had 8 or 9 for a while. Setting up #5 in a week or so.


----------



## nchen7

i had an aquarium when I was younger. basically the only pet I could have until I got a kitten. hated those blasted things. having to clean the tank, and you couldn't even "pet" your pets! I like other people's aquariums though. all the fun of sitting around watching fish without the hassle of having to clean the tank!


----------



## Scottyhorse

I like cleaning them  :lol: Newest tank will be a 7g rimless with high clarity glass. Co2, LED lights, rare fish and some shrimp....


----------



## nchen7

fancy! all I had were goldfish. I didn't have the attention span to raise anything more exotic than that.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Sydney, do you grow food fish like cod or tilapia?


----------



## nchen7

Patrick, we have tilapia in our aquaponics system


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

nchen7 said:


> Patrick, we have tilapia in our aquaponics system


How hard are they to grow? I'm thinking about growing some as a 4-H project next year.


----------



## nchen7

they're easy. for a while our pumps weren't working very well, and they didn't really get fed for about a month, and they're still alive and splashing. they're one of the most popular aquaponics fish b/c they're kind of bullet proof and eat everything (many fish farms use them to clean up the fish poop. I've seen systems where chickens are raised above the tilapia pond/tank and they eat the chicken poop......). we haven't eaten any of our fish yet b/c we're not great at taking care of them (they're my bf's responsibility, goats are mine) and they aren't as big as we'd like.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Sydney, do you grow food fish like cod or tilapia?


No not yet. We are putting in a pond next year (hopefully) and I was thinking goldfish but Tilapia would be cool with an aquaponics thing. Only problem is that they breed like CRAZY and they are tropical fish so they have to be in warm water.... I don't know what I would do with them in winter. Or the plants. It *would* be cool to stock it full of Cichlids for wild type livebearers and see what happens over the summer. If we end up stocking it with koi or goldies, I will do my little eco-system in a fry grow out tub that I have, but it would be on a smaller scale.


----------



## Scottyhorse

nchen7 said:


> they're easy. for a while our pumps weren't working very well, and they didn't really get fed for about a month, and they're still alive and splashing. they're one of the most popular aquaponics fish b/c they're kind of bullet proof and eat everything (many fish farms use them to clean up the fish poop. I've seen systems where chickens are raised above the tilapia pond/tank and they eat the chicken poop......). we haven't eaten any of our fish yet b/c we're not great at taking care of them (they're my bf's responsibility, goats are mine) and they aren't as big as we'd like.


I'm surprised by that, I would think with all the bugs they would be huge!


----------



## fishin816

Scottyhorse said:


> Do you keep aquariums, Cade? I only have four right now. Had 8 or 9 for a while. Setting up #5 in a week or so.


Sadly no. But I had one when I was little


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

nchen7 said:


> they're easy. for a while our pumps weren't working very well, and they didn't really get fed for about a month, and they're still alive and splashing. they're one of the most popular aquaponics fish b/c they're kind of bullet proof and eat everything (many fish farms use them to clean up the fish poop. I've seen systems where chickens are raised above the tilapia pond/tank and they eat the chicken poop......). we haven't eaten any of our fish yet b/c we're not great at taking care of them (they're my bf's responsibility, goats are mine) and they aren't as big as we'd like.


Mmmmm.... Yummy! :lol:

Can they be grown them in a 50 gallon aquarium?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Mmmmm.... Yummy! :lol:
> 
> Can they be grown them in a 50 gallon aquarium?


If you put them in a 50g, I would make a sump for extra water gallonage since they are sooo messy. And just a few. I would personally keep them in a pond.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Scottyhorse said:


> If you put them in a 50g, I would make a sump for extra water gallonage since they are sooo messy. And just a few. I would personally keep them in a pond.


Ok...

Do they mature in a spring-summer-fall season like goats? Or do you need to keep them for a year like cattle? :scratch: If you can't tell, I'm a fish newbie. :wink:


----------



## fishin816

Patrick! That baby goat is soooooo cute!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

fishin816 said:


> Patrick! That baby goat is soooooo cute!


Thanks :smile: She's spoiled.... like all my goats! :laugh: :wink: :smile:


----------



## nchen7

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Ok...
> 
> Do they mature in a spring-summer-fall season like goats? Or do you need to keep them for a year like cattle? :scratch: If you can't tell, I'm a fish newbie. :wink:


I have no clue....it's warm/hot here all year round, so i'm assuming here they just keep growing until someone eats them?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Ok...
> 
> Do they mature in a spring-summer-fall season like goats? Or do you need to keep them for a year like cattle? :scratch: If you can't tell, I'm a fish newbie. :wink:


Pretty much. I have been told by aquaponics people it takes 3 or 4 months? It also depends on what you feed them (high protein will have them grow faster) the water temperature (warmer water boots metabolism) and how clean you keep the water (dirty water will stunt growth, as will over crowding and too small of a tank.)

Also...
The tank (or pond) needs to complete a 'cycle' which usually takes a month or so before you add fish. You can do it with fish, but I prefer not to. I would link a great article about this but it is on another forum... Can I email it to you?


----------



## nchen7

if you look and research a lot of aquaponics articles, they talk about raising tilapia a lot. there are lots on fb, but I don't have access to that at work so I can PM some to you later if you wish


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Scottyhorse said:


> Pretty much. I have been told by aquaponics people it takes 3 or 4 months? It also depends on what you feed them (high protein will have them grow faster) the water temperature (warmer water boots metabolism) and how clean you keep the water (dirty water will stunt growth, as will over crowding and too small of a tank.)
> 
> Also...
> The tank (or pond) needs to complete a 'cycle' which usually takes a month or so before you add fish. You can do it with fish, but I prefer not to. I would link a great article about this but it is on another forum... Can I email it to you?





nchen7 said:


> if you look and research a lot of aquaponics articles, they talk about raising tilapia a lot. there are lots on fb, but I don't have access to that at work so I can PM some to you later if you wish


Sure :smile: PM works best. :wink: :smile:

Also, if you know, where do you order from? I have seen some sites that sell them, but they look farthest from professional. :type: :?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hmm someone is mad at me because I gave them a lot of information on why not to keep a betta in a bowl :lol: Claiming I'm "Putting them down, questioning their ability, and on their back" :slapfloor: All I did was give them some information :ROFL:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Sure :smile: PM works best. :wink: :smile:
> 
> Also, if you know, where do you order from? I have seen some sites that sell them, but they look farthest from professional. :type: :?


Have you checked aquabid? Right now there's not going to be any, but maybe in the spring.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Scottyhorse said:


> Have you checked aquabid? Right now there's not going to be any, but maybe in the spring.


I haven't; in fact this is the first time I've heard of it! :lol: :shades: Checking it out now... :roll: :doh: :smile: :wink:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ugh stress... :hair:


----------



## goathiker

Best start by figuring out how you're going to keep your water at 80* in MN. You're really going to want at least 2 enclosures. You'll want to separate the fish by sex. Otherwise you end up with a bunch of small fish that never make market size. The females will just keep filling your tank with more and more fry. By separating you break that cycle and can raise good fish. Then you can just breed a couple females when needed.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

goathiker said:


> Best start by figuring out how you're going to keep your water at 80* in MN. You're really going to want at least 2 enclosures. You'll want to separate the fish by sex. Otherwise you end up with a bunch of small fish that never make market size. The females will just keep filling your tank with more and more fry. By separating you break that cycle and can raise good fish. Then you can just breed a couple females when needed.


Ok... I'm starting to think this is trickier than it first sounded. :? :? :?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Yeah... Most people make it sound like you can just stick some fish in a tank and it'll all work out, but it doesn't happen like that sadly :lol: (Sometimes I wish it did :O )


----------



## fishin816

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Thanks :smile: She's spoiled.... like all my goats! :laugh: :wink: :smile:


Looks like she's got a rough life!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Scottyhorse said:


> Yeah... Most people make it sound like you can just stick some fish in a tank and it'll all work out, but it doesn't happen like that sadly :lol: (Sometimes I wish it did :O )


Yeah... I think I'll just go fishing more often (although I'm not sure I can go fishing more often in the summer... I do it soooo often... :grin: :lol:

I've also wanted to go catfish fishing on the Mississippi. That sounds like a lot of fun!!!


----------



## goathiker

A lot of the PAW fiction authors write them in as a sustainable part of a survival plan. The problem is that they don't take into account the heat they need to grow, the fact that they die if their water drops below 50*, and their insidious breeding habits that would end these poor nuclear war survivors with a stock tank full of 2" fish.


----------



## Scottyhorse

It takes work to get the tanks started, but I find it really rewarding in the end!


----------



## Scottyhorse

I think they're as bad as Convict cichlids and guppies! :lol:


----------



## emilieanne

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Sorry Emilie :hug: The ones you are getting are really nice


Thanks! 
I'm dying to go get them!!! Lol


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

She looks so pretty! :grin: What do you guys think?


----------



## Scottyhorse

I like her body capacity and long neck. She has a good front end assembly. I would like to see her a little longer in body length, level her rump a tad, and give her more brisket. Those are her main faults IMO.


----------



## goathiker

I'd like to see her with her hind feet up under her pin bones properly so that I can see her true top line.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Scottyhorse said:


> I like her body capacity and long neck. She has a good front end assembly. I would like to see her a little longer in body length, level her rump a tad, and give her more brisket. Those are her main faults IMO.


:thumbup: Thanks :smile: And go back in time and make sure she doesn't get her scur. :roll: :? :wink:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

goathiker said:


> I'd like to see her with her hind feet up under her pin bones properly so that I can see her true top line.


Do you mean hind legs closer together, or farther back? After looking at the pic more I would like to set her feet back farther... Is that what you mean?

I don't show dairy goats, but I'd love to learn. :wink:


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> I'd like to see her with her hind feet up under her pin bones properly so that I can see her true top line.


When you say this, do you mean have her hind legs straight up and down, instead of out behind her?


----------



## Scottyhorse

I can teach you :laugh:


----------



## goatlady1314

Does anyone think I might win the christmas goats contest?


----------



## Scottyhorse

I don't know, I don't know what the judges like :laugh: Cute photo though.


----------



## Emzi00

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> She looks so pretty! :grin: What do you guys think?


You looking for a full out critique?


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Emzi00 said:


> You looking for a full out critique?


If you want... sure! :wink: :smile: I just thought it was a nice pic of her, but I would greatly appreciate it if you don't mind. :wink: :smile:


----------



## Emzi00

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> If you want... sure! :wink: :smile: I just thought it was a nice pic of her, but I would greatly appreciate it if you don't mind. :wink: :smile:


Will do then!  She is very pretty!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Emzi00 said:


> Will do then!  She is very pretty!


Super.. thanks! :smile:


----------



## Emzi00

Okay then 

Pros:
Nice length of body
Long, fairly level rump, could be more level, but not bad
Strong topline
Strength in chine
Good front end assembly
Dairy
Feminine
Uphill stature 
Good angulation in the rear legs
Straight front legs
Neck blends well into what brisket she has
Neck appears to blend well into withers, hard to tell
Chest floor blends well into the heart girth

Cons:
Looks to have weak pasturns
Could use a bit more depth, but she should get more as she matures
Neck looks short, could just be the picture
Lacks in brisket

I'd like to see shots from the front and back to judge width through the hips, pins, etc


----------



## Emzi00

I'd also like to see udder pics when she freshens


----------



## Texaslass

Spot on, Emma.  :thumbup: Just what I would say. :hi5:


----------



## NubianFan

Y'all I feel absolutely horrid I am so tired...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^ I'm about there with ya Leslie...


----------



## Texaslass

Aw whatsa matter Leslie? :hug:


----------



## NubianFan

I don't know I just feel drugged


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Thank you, Emma! :thumbup: :wink:


----------



## fishin816

Hey everyone, 

I noticed at feeding time that our brown, and ONLY brown goats have white fur on them. They have never had this before. Swissy, Miss Priss, and Molly. Is this a copper defincacy? Should I hit them with copper bolus? We just got some Onyx Right Now minerals. Should that clear it up fine? 

I will get pictures of them later. 

Swissy and Miss Priss are Nigerians and Molly is a MiniNubian. 

HELP!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

I'm off guys... See you! :wave:


----------



## Emzi00

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Thank you, Emma! :thumbup: :wink:


Anytime! And if I ever get a boer, I'll be coming to you to see what you think


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Emzi00 said:


> Anytime! And if I ever get a boer, I'll be coming to you to see what you think


Sounds good! :thumbup: :smile:


----------



## Texaslass

Can't stay. Much to do. 

Good things about today:
My granddad is on the mend finally! 
My brother didn't get a cold after all, :wahoo:
I didn't get one either, :wahoo:
I finished a couple Christmas presents, :bday:
A couple of presents we ordered came in the mail, 
And we had the awesomest noodles and sauted mushrooms for lunch. :yum: 
(Well, I did- for the others it was spaghetti, but I hate spaghetti, so I had the noodles w/ butter and S&P :yum


----------



## Texaslass

fishin816 said:


> I noticed at feeding time that our brown, and ONLY brown goats have white fur on them. They have never had this before. Swissy, Miss Priss, and Molly. Is this a copper defincacy? Should I hit them with copper !


Copper def. is usually rusty colored coats.... are they fairly young? Maybe their colors are just changing.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Could be their winter coats are lighter at the tips  I have a doe like that


----------



## fishin816

Should I just get some pictures? So that way you guys can see what I mean?


----------



## fishin816

Texaslass said:


> Copper def. is usually rusty colored coats.... are they fairly young? Maybe their colors are just changing.


They're young, but Molly and Miss Priss have no white goats in their family. Swissy's sire is an almost all white goat though. Why would Molly and Prissy's coat be like that if the really aren't related to any goats that color?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Wow I've had a crappy day today.


----------



## fishin816

Scottyhorse said:


> Wow I've had a crappy day today.


Where'd that come from!?


----------



## Scottyhorse

:sigh: Just is I guess.


----------



## NubianFan

I had a good day other than feeling horrid all day


----------



## NubianFan

It is raining. Mom says there is a storm front moving in which probably partly explains why I have felt horrid all day. I am a wild animal my body reflects weather patterns, the problem is I have been too domesticated to know what they mean anymore.


----------



## NubianFan

Sorry your day was so crappy Sydney


----------



## Scottyhorse

NubianFan said:


> Sorry your day was so crappy Sydney


Thanks Leslie. I was starting to feel less sick but now I am feeling like I need to puke and I have a pounding head ache. It also decided to snow again and everything's frozen. I am also my brothers nerf gun target. Those things sting, especially his huge ones. And when they hit you in the head while I'm eating. Ugh. I want to be an only child! I know that sounds terrible but it's true!! :veryangry:


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> :sigh: Just is I guess.


:hug: :hug:


----------



## fishin816

Scottyhorse said:


> Thanks Leslie. I was starting to feel less sick but now I am feeling like I need to puke and I have a pounding head ache. It also decided to snow again and everything's frozen. I am also my brothers nerf gun target. Those things sting, especially his huge ones. And when they hit you in the head while I'm eating. Ugh. I want to be an only child! I know that sounds terrible but it's true!! :veryangry:


Ahhhhhh..... How fun it is to be an only child. 

Sorry, I just had to say that...


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Scottyhorse said:


> Thanks Leslie. I was starting to feel less sick but now I am feeling like I need to puke and I have a pounding head ache. It also decided to snow again and everything's frozen. I am also my brothers nerf gun target. Those things sting, especially his huge ones. And when they hit you in the head while I'm eating. Ugh. I want to be an only child! I know that sounds terrible but it's true!! :veryangry:


:hug: I know those feelings sometimes. :hug: I could live without snow too. :wink:


----------



## goatlady1314

I think anyone could live without snow. Lol


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Look on the bright side Sydney....... it builds character! :wink:


----------



## Emzi00

Hey Patrick, what do you think of these boers?http://www.sugarcreekfarms.net/home


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> :hug: :hug:


Thanks Emma :hug:


----------



## Scottyhorse

fishin816 said:


> Ahhhhhh..... How fun it is to be an only child.
> 
> Sorry, I just had to say that...


Are you an only child?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> :hug: I know those feelings sometimes. :hug: I could live without snow too. :wink:


You wanna move to someplace warm and snow-less with me?? :ROFL:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Look on the bright side Sydney....... it builds character! :wink:


You could say that... Lol.


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> You wanna move to someplace warm and snow-less with me?? :ROFL:


Can I come too??? :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Sorry people that feel.bad.  :hug:

I know this is random and its been a while since *ahem* Emma stopped liking every one of my posts, :roll: (now don't laugh d: ) but whenever you don't _like_ my posts, I kind of feel like it's the equivalent of _disliking_ them. :tears:  :lol: :ROFL:
It's true! d: :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Sarah, do you just not check your email often? :lol:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Emzi00 said:


> Hey Patrick, what do you think of these boers?http://www.sugarcreekfarms.net/home


They look good for the most part. Their bucks look amazing; my favorite is Mtn. Dew! Their does look a little so so. I'd say they got amazing bucks, but forgot that the does as a whole contribute to 1/2 of the following kids. Bought the most amazing bucks, ran out of money, and missed the doe aspect. It could also be that they aren't set up like most the buck pics. :shrug: :wink:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> Can I come too??? :lol:


YeS of course


----------



## Emzi00

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> They look good for the most part. Their bucks look amazing; my favorite is Mtn. Dew! Their does look a little so so. I'd say they got amazing bucks, but forgot that the does as a whole contribute to 1/2 of the following kids. Bought the most amazing bucks, ran out of money, and missed the doe aspect. It could also be that they aren't set up like most the buck pics. :shrug: :wink:


I'd eventually like to have a boer doe, but I'm thinking about doing a market wether next year, and they aren't very far from me, so it's good to hear that you think that


----------



## Texaslass

I checked it earlier... :shrug: I didn't have time to answer, though, too busy.
You don't have to like everything, I just need reassurance that you don't dislike everything..... *pouty puppy dog face* d:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Emma, since you know locations in MI, and I don't: http://www.jackmauldin.com/michigan.html

This may help. :wink:


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> I checked it earlier... :shrug: I didn't have time to answer, though, too busy.
> You don't have to like everything, I just need reassurance that you don't dislike everything..... *pouty puppy dog face* d:


Hehe, no I don't dislike everything 
You're busy?!?!! :ROFL: You should see me! :slapfloor:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Wow. Just dropped my iPod on the floor.


----------



## Emzi00

Thank you Patrick!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Emzi00 said:


> I'd eventually like to have a boer doe, but I'm thinking about doing a market wether next year, and they aren't very far from me, so it's good to hear that you think that


For a market wether, conformation doesn't matter as much than it would for breeding does. With proper nutrition, clipping, and setting up I think a wether would be very competitive. :wink: One out of Mtn. Dew...  :smile:


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> Wow. Just dropped my iPod on the floor.


Better than your face. My friend dropped hers on her face and got a black eye.


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Hehe, no I don't dislike everything
> You're busy?!?!! :ROFL: You should see me! :slapfloor:


You have no idea!!  :lol: gtg now, got to milk and a bunch of other stuff.
Btw, glad you had a good dance.   :wave:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Scottyhorse said:


> Wow. Just dropped my iPod on the floor.


Well what did you do that for?!? :ROFL: :lol: :grin: :wink: :wink:


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Better than your face. My friend dropped hers on her face and got a black eye.


:shock: What....how?! :slapfloor:


----------



## goatlady1314

Whats up guys? Hello everyone


----------



## Emzi00

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> For a market wether, conformation doesn't matter as much than it would for breeding does. With proper nutrition, clipping, and setting up I think a wether would be very competitive. :wink: One out of Mtn. Dew...  :smile:


I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> :shock: What....how?! :slapfloor:


:shrug:


----------



## NubianFan

I am not on cloud nine again but at least I am beginning to see the sky again from my slightly elevated position.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

NubianFan said:


> I am not on cloud nine again but at least I am beginning to see the sky again from my slightly elevated position.


:dance: That's awesome, Leslie! :dance: :smile: :wink:


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh: I'm on cloud nine  Come visit!


----------



## NubianFan

Well I couldn't hold my tongue I confronted and had a talk with the nosy people and they actually apologized and said they didn't mean to meddle but said they were just digging at someone else but using my situation to do the digging. It still wasn't right but at least I am not as worried about it going farther and blowing up in my face. and like I said things between me and crush were never bad, just let those people get under my skin and worry me and make me second guess. I have had more interaction with him since then and things seem fine so I guess disaster avoided.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Why y'all on cloud 9 ?!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Glad to hear that Leslie!


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Why y'all on cloud 9 ?!


I'll PM you


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Im going to randomly jump in with something. .. I just watched a video where they hook men up to a machine, and they simulate the pain of labor for them. They dont handle it very well, and I find it very hilarious. :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> I'll PM you


Ok


----------



## NubianFan

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Im going to randomly jump in with something. .. I just watched a video where they hook men up to a machine, and they simulate the pain of labor for them. They dont handle it very well, and I find it very hilarious. :ROFL:


LOL well of course!! we all knew we were tougher! :slapfloor:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Im going to randomly jump in with something. .. I just watched a video where they hook men up to a machine, and they simulate the pain of labor for them. They dont handle it very well, and I find it very hilarious. :ROFL:


LOL! Can you post the link?! I wanna see it! ROFL!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> LOL well of course!! we all knew we were tougher! :slapfloor:


Haha!  yep!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

NubianFan said:


> LOL well of course!! we all knew we were tougher! :slapfloor:


No offense, but......... NOT!!! :grin: :wink:

GTG, see you later!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! Well Lacie has proof! 

Ttyl Patrick  :wave:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> LOL well of course!! we all knew we were tougher! :slapfloor:


They volunteered to do it to prove men had a higher pain tolerance, they were crying and flailing in the prelabor simulation! :lol: at the end they apologized and said women have better tolerance and they never want to experience that again in their life :slapfloor:
They actually gave one guy pain killers


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> They volunteered to do it to prove men had a higher pain tolerance, they were crying and flailing in the prelabor simulation! :lol: at the end they apologized and said women have better tolerance and they never want to experience that again in their life :slapfloor:


HAHAHAH!!! :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> No offense, but......... NOT!!! :grin: :wink:
> 
> GTG, see you later!


Maybe you should volunteer and decide :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> They volunteered to do it to prove men had a higher pain tolerance, they were crying and flailing in the prelabor simulation! :lol: at the end they apologized and said women have better tolerance and they never want to experience that again in their life :slapfloor:
> They actually gave one guy pain killers


LOL :laugh::slapfloor:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Well what did you do that for?!? :ROFL: :lol: :grin: :wink: :wink:


 I Didn't do it on purpose! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Maybe you should volunteer and decide :lol:


Yah, come on Patrick  give it a go  :ROFL:


----------



## goatlady1314

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Yah, come on Patrick  give it a go  :ROFL:


Haha that would be hilarious!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

My grandma always used to say that if men had to experience the pain of the first child there would be no third! She's right though


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL! That's funny Lacie! Haha!

Where's the link! I wanna see it! Lol!


----------



## NubianFan

Well When I started working in television in the behind the scenes technical side of things, I was a 25 year old female and I was the only female on shift with about 18 guys. They hung a sign up that said "Never trust something that bleeds for five days and doesn't die" I think deep down even THEY know we are tougher.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, I'll see if I can find it later, my phone doesnt copy paste (hate this phone), and I'm on my way to town for Cornish Christmas 
They do have several videos on YouTube about it though


----------



## NubianFan

What is Cornish Christmas?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:ROFL: Oh that's funny Leslie!


----------



## Scottyhorse

NubianFan said:


> Well When I started working in television in the behind the scenes technical side of things, I was a 25 year old female and I was the only female on shift with about 18 guys. They hung a sign up that said "Never trust something that bleeds for five days and doesn't die" I think deep down even THEY know we are tougher.


:slapfloor:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Well When I started working in television in the behind the scenes technical side of things, I was a 25 year old female and I was the only female on shift with about 18 guys. They hung a sign up that said "Never trust something that bleeds for five days and doesn't die" I think deep down even THEY know we are tougher.


OMGosh!! That is way too funny! :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Lol, I'll see if I can find it later, my phone doesnt copy paste (hate this phone), and I'm on my way to town for Cornish Christmas
> They do have several videos on YouTube about it though


Ok awesome!!  can't wait to see it  haha!

Oh, will have to do a search then  hehe!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> What is Cornish Christmas?


I suck at explaining it.. maybe google it? But uptown, our town celebrates Cornish Christmas and Victorian Christmas. There is food and trinkets to buy, people dress up. And such


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emma, you're ghosting around... why?...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

She was talking to mwa


----------



## Emzi00

http://www.grassvalleychamber.com/CornishChristmas.aspx
???


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ah, makes sense.


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Emma, you're ghosting around... why?...


PMing Skyla about a boy


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah... that, Emma. ...stalker... :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm off! Be back later :wave:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Yeah... that, Emma. ...stalker... :lol:


Hey, I searched "cornish Christmas" and the first page was filled with that! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Bye Lacie :wave:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ttyl Lacie  :wave:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Hey, I searched "cornish Christmas" and the first page was filled with that! :lol:


Was it really?

Anyway. . Im off :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Was it really?
> 
> Anyway. . Im off :lol:


Would I lie to you..? Of course it was! :ROFL:
:wave: Have a good time!


----------



## goathiker

Someone robbed the Equine Therapy Center here. The whole thing is run on donations with volunteers doing all the work and all the therapy for the kids. 
People are so mean...


----------



## Scottyhorse

Oh no! That's so terrible!!


----------



## ksalvagno

Amazing how low people have gotten. Nobody cares about anyone but themselves anymore.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's so awful Jill


----------



## goathiker

Yes, it's sad. The community is making sure that the saddles and such are replaced. 

The woman who owns the property has thrown her entire life into this center. She never turns away a child who can't pay. 

Perhaps in the long run it will actually help the center. Make people more protective of it and donate to it now that more know it is there.


----------



## Emzi00

That's terrible Jill! :blue:


----------



## NubianFan

goathiker said:


> Yes, it's sad. The community is making sure that the saddles and such are replaced.
> 
> The woman who owns the property has thrown her entire life into this center. She never turns away a child who can't pay.
> 
> Perhaps in the long run it will actually help the center. Make people more protective of it and donate to it now that more know it is there.


It actually really could. I hate that it happened though


----------



## goathiker

So do I. Some things should just be untouchable.


----------



## NubianFan

I am worried about little Chaos.


----------



## Emzi00

Me too Leslie


----------



## ksalvagno

Me too. Can't believe after all this that that eould happen.


----------



## Violetmoon

If a buck is dappled can he throw spotted kids? The doe is all white.


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> :laugh: I'm on cloud nine  Come visit!


What is cloud nine??!!! (Forgive my apparent if ignoramus-ness! )


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Im going to randomly jump in with something. .. I just watched a video where they hook men up to a machine, and they simulate the pain of labor for them. They dont handle it very well, and I find it very hilarious. :ROFL:


Lol I haven't seen that but my sis did and told me about it, I wanna see!   :lol: and of COURSE we are tougher!  guys are such wimps................ not kidding!... :lol: erm, no offense Patrick!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Violetmoon said:


> If a buck is dappled can he throw spotted kids? The doe is all white.


Depends. My does' sire was dappled, she is not. She is caped and has a few spots and dapple.


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> http://www.grassvalleychamber.com/CornishChristmas.aspx
> ???


That sounds AWESOME!


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> What is cloud nine??!!! (Forgive my apparent if ignoramus-ness! )


http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/cloud+nine?s=t


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/cloud+nine?s=t


Why thank you, that was very informative.  Pretty sure I've heard it, but must've been a long time ago.. (You know, me being so old an' all...  )


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'm so thankful for tea right now :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Hey, you all wimp out pretty early on Friday


----------



## Scottyhorse

Sorry, I was watching a movie...


----------



## goathiker

That's okay, I decided to watch a Highway to Heaven marathon. Life is good


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'm going to try and go to bed. G'Night


----------



## nchen7

here's the link for labour simulation on men (it's hilarious...just look on the faces of their wives).






to all who had a crummy day yesterday, I hope you have a better day today!


----------



## nchen7

and....I'm kind of annoyed at the lady with the buckling I was to borrow. she's horrible at picking up her phone or calling us back, so looks like we missed Buttercup's heat. I'm kind of hoping she has a 5 day heat so we can have her covered soon. sigh.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Love the faces on their wives! :ROFL: "stop smiling!" AHAHAHA!!!!! 

That's really a bummer about the buck


----------



## awshucksgoatfarmvt

emilieanne said:


> me too!!
> I'm going crazy for rusty to call us to see how many goats i'm gettin from him!!
> Ugh.
> 
> View attachment 50202
> 
> 
> View attachment 50203
> 
> 
> View attachment 50204
> 
> 
> View attachment 50205
> 
> 
> were trying to get these..
> The mertensia doe is bred.


i am in love with the first little one........................wowo wowowowowow wo


----------



## NubianFan

LMAO sooooo sure of themselves going in and then they were crawling around all over the table like a coupla pansies. LOL that was priceless. Notice also he apologized to his momma but neither apologized to their wives. Typical.


----------



## NubianFan

And that was just contractions, they didn't actually have the pain of the baby coming through the birth canal.


----------



## fishin816

Morning everyone! 

Anybody to something we can talk about? It's raining a monsoon out there. Can't really get outside....


----------



## goatlady1314

How about vaccines? I need to know what vaccines to give baby goats?


----------



## NubianFan

Boy Howdy here too, it has been pouring all night long, my yard looks like a pond.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I know it was WAY too funny!! Haha! I loved the guy falling around all over! :ROFL: haha!


----------



## NubianFan

Hey Chaney I don't know for sure. I need to find out as well.


----------



## NubianFan

Guys I slept from 10 pm til 9:20 am but I feel so much better today. I guess I was just plain exhausted.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goatlady1314 said:


> How about vaccines? I need to know what vaccines to give baby goats?


I only do CD-T....


----------



## NubianFan

Cade I want to see pictures of your mini Nubians and here about them.


----------



## goatlady1314

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I only do CD-T....


For bottle babies? Does it work all right?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Guys I slept from 10 pm til 9:20 am but I feel so much better today. I guess I was just plain exhausted.


Oh don't run it in! I was waken up before my alarm to my little brother and little cousin yelling and playing in the other side of the wall :hair:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goatlady1314 said:


> For bottle babies? Does it work all right?


We dam raise.. But have had bottle babies too..
But CD-T is something almost all goat breeders give to their goats... Prevents overeating disease and tetanus


----------



## goatlady1314

NubianFan said:


> Hey Chaney I don't know for sure. I need to find out as well.


 hello lesie, ive seen alot of stuff to give them but im not sure if they actually need that stuff?


----------



## goatlady1314

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> We dam raise.. But have had bottle babies too..
> But CD-T is something almost all goat breeders give to their goats... Prevents overeating disease and tetanus


Were do u give it to them at?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Look what I got in the mail 
It says Goat Chick  I LOVE it and can't wait to have my bed time tea


----------



## Emzi00

goatlady1314 said:


> Were do u give it to them at?


You can give it SQ in the armpit or neck, or IM, which I believe you can do in the neck or the muscle on the back of their hind leg. Be sure to rub it in really well.


----------



## goatlady1314

Emzi00 said:


> You can give it SQ in the armpit or neck, or IM, which I believe you can do in the neck or the muscle on the back of their hind leg. Be sure to rub it in really well.


What is the difference between SQ and IM


----------



## NubianFan

Where did Cade go, he may have floated away in all that water.


----------



## NubianFan

SQ is subcutaneous or in the fatty tissue under the skin, IM is intra muscular or in one of the big muscles.


----------



## Emzi00

goatlady1314 said:


> What is the difference between SQ and IM


SQ is under the skin and IM is in the muscle. SQ is a little nicer to the goat, doesn't hurt so much.


----------



## NubianFan

I love the cup Skyla! very cute and perfect for you since you are such a hot tea drinker! Was that a secret santa or someone you know locally?


----------



## Emzi00

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f217/ive-never-given-shots-before-149267/
You should probably read this thread.


----------



## goatlady1314

Emzi00 said:


> http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f217/ive-never-given-shots-before-149267/
> You should probably read this thread.


That is alot of help emma thanks


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> I love the cup Skyla! very cute and perfect for you since you are such a hot tea drinker! Was that a secret santa or someone you know locally?


I know!  I LOVE it!! Hehe! It was a perfect gift! 

Laura (Trickyroo) got it for me  so someone semi local :lol:

I hope she likes what I got for her!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I believe CD/T is given SQ only... I've never heard of it given IM... 

The only things I give IM are hormones and sometimes Bo-Se... Everything else's goes SQ..


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie gives it IM, so that's why I said... but yes, usually SQ.


----------



## emilieanne

awshucksgoatfarmvt said:


> i am in love with the first little one........................wowo wowowowowow wo


Lol thanks  
I think I'm gettin two bred does. 
But for now, I just rescued a goat.... Was runnin around my city & got a call from the police dept. so I picked her up & were waiting for her family to call.


----------



## nchen7

we heard from the lady and picked up the buck today! he's a bit shy and scared of his new surroundings, but tried to do the deed a few times. I saw Buttercup haunch up once, but still not sure if the took. the love birds will have to be together all day. here's a picture of him (he's rough looking and the picture isn't of him set up at all). he's part British alpine and I'm guessing Nubian with those droopy ears. his face is really short too, which is strange to me since my goats have long faces. wonder what that means.....


----------



## Emzi00

He's cute! Looks like he needs some groceries!


----------



## nchen7

for sure! he'll get treated nice here


----------



## nchen7

what can I give him to help him get his job done?


----------



## Emzi00

A bale of straw to reach :laugh:


----------



## nchen7

^^ lol


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Catch-up post: Emma and Chaney, don't give IM anywhere else except the neck. Giving it anywhere else can cause paralyzation. I haven't given IM before, but I've read about goats that got paralysis because of it. :wink:

Also, Emma, remember that doe I posted and you judged... well... she's due on St. Patrick's day 2014!!!! And my name is Patrick too.  I found humor in it. :wink:

Anyways, hello... :wave: :smile:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Texaslass said:


> You still have VHS Jill?! d:


I still have VHS... Turns out when I was little it broke and when my dad took the top off to fix it he found the cause... I had stuffed a toy goat in it, ironic eh?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Hi guys! :wave: Christmas break begins!  I'll be on more now, I promise


----------



## Emzi00

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Catch-up post: Emma and Chaney, don't give IM anywhere else except the neck. Giving it anywhere else can cause paralyzation. I haven't given IM before, but I've read about goats that got paralysis because of it. :wink:
> 
> Also, Emma, remember that doe I posted and you judged... well... she's due on St. Patrick's day 2014!!!! And my name is Patrick too.  I found humor in it. :wink:
> 
> Anyways, hello... :wave: :smile:


I've heard that...

If she has them three days early, they'll be born on my birthday!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Hey Sarah. :wave: I still have a VHS too. When I first mentioned it a while back, my little brother didn't know what it was! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Hi guys! :wave: Christmas break begins!  I'll be on more now, I promise


We gonna stay up till three in the morning bugging Lacie?!!!?!?!?!?!!!!!!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Emzi00 said:


> I've heard that...
> 
> If she has them three days early, they'll be born on my birthday!


Ok... :thumbup:

LOL, cool! :smile: I also have one that may kid on April 1st!!! LOL


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Hey Sarah. :wave: I still have a VHS too. When I first mentioned it a while back, my little brother didn't know what it was! :lol:


Haha! Theirs kids in my class that don't know what it is! :roll:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> We gonna stay up till three in the morning bugging Lacie?!!!?!?!?!?!!!!!!


Of course! That's our job as double trouble!


----------



## goatlady1314

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Catch-up post: Emma and Chaney, don't give IM anywhere else except the neck. Giving it anywhere else can cause paralyzation. I haven't given IM before, but I've read about goats that got paralysis because of it. :wink:
> 
> Also, Emma, remember that doe I posted and you judged... well... she's due on St. Patrick's day 2014!!!! And my name is Patrick too.  I found humor in it. :wink:
> 
> Anyways, hello... :wave: :smile:


 ok where can I find a muscle in the neck?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Ok... :thumbup:
> 
> LOL, cool! :smile: I also have one that may kid on April 1st!!! LOL


If THAT one kids three days early, they'll kid on MY birthday!


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Of course! That's our job as double trouble!


Hehe, yes! :wahoo: :dance:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

littlegoatgirl said:


> Haha! Theirs kids in my class that don't know what it is! :roll:


LOL How about floppy disks? My brother didn't know those either. :roll: :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> LOL How about floppy disks? My brother didn't know those either. :roll: :lol:


Oh!! I've seen them!!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

goatlady1314 said:


> ok where can I find a muscle in the neck?


Ok, hold on one second... I'm going to go find something! BRB :wink:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> LOL How about floppy disks? My brother didn't know those either. :roll: :lol:


Yep! No idea! :roll: it's crazy


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

goatlady1314 said:


> ok where can I find a muscle in the neck?


Anywhere within the triangle is ideal for IM injections.

https://encrypted-tbn2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSOR85OcXgATJvv_WkiyZKyUnwZYaKXUa-MwXxSBSgUNnzvS7BW


----------



## goatlady1314

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Anywhere within the triangle is ideal for IM injections.
> 
> https://encrypted-tbn2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSOR85OcXgATJvv_WkiyZKyUnwZYaKXUa-MwXxSBSgUNnzvS7BW


Ok thank you,  We are going to pick up 20 on Monday, I am so excited!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

<<(avatar) Happy holidays from PPBG!


----------



## nchen7

love the picture Patrick!

the buckling is now just interested in eating hay....


----------



## nchen7

ok...awkward question. how much time does a buck usually take to do his "deed"? this is a first for me so I want to make sure he's doing his job...


----------



## goathiker

About 3 and a half seconds


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

nchen7 said:


> ok...awkward question. how much time does a buck usually take to do his "deed"? this is a first for me so I want to make sure he's doing his job...


 :hi5: LOL, it all depends on the buck, but my buck will take his time. :roll: I'd say he got 1 doe bred in 10-20 minutes. Of course he was eating hay at the time too. :roll:


----------



## nchen7

and.....WOW!!! 1600 pages!!!


----------



## nchen7

goathiker said:


> About 3 and a half seconds


ok good. that's how long he's taking. *phew* I can stop fretting.....lol


----------



## emilieanne

nchen7 said:


> ok good. that's how long he's taking. *phew* I can stop fretting.....lol


Haha I'm sure he'll get her  
Well guys, I rescued a goat today amnnnnd Christmas present. 
I got a show belt !!! Nice a sparkly. I'm so excited  
Wanna see it??(;


----------



## nchen7

yes! I want to see your sparkly show belt and your new goat!


----------



## emilieanne

Here's the belt:









And here's the goat;









I'm not keeping her because she could have diseases & I don't want to take that risk. But I have a family friend that I think I'm gunna give her to


----------



## nchen7

both very cute!


----------



## emilieanne

Thank you  
I'm in love with my belt!!!!! 
Can't wait to wear it tomorrow to church just to show it off ^.^


----------



## Scottyhorse

goatlady1314 said:


> Ok thank you,  We are going to pick up 20 on Monday, I am so excited!


How many goats do you have now???


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emilie, awesome belt and adorable goat


----------



## Emzi00

How was Cornish Christmas Lacie?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It was nice


----------



## Emzi00

Just nice? Not great, fun, cool??


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well it was nice, fun, and cool


----------



## Scottyhorse

I got my SS gifts! Candy canes, and hand knit scarf, and a hand painted Christmas tree ornament with a Boer on it! Pictures in the received your gift thread.


----------



## NubianFan

I'm back, we made it back without a canoe barely. Crazy rain, some of the houses we passed were just like islands in a sea of rainwater. I don't know how those people are going to get out of their houses. My daughter said they need a boat. We were lucky though and didn't run into any spots with water over the road. Of course I have grown up here and know every alternate route there is so even if we had I could have navigated around it somehow.


----------



## NubianFan

I could cry... poor little Chaos... I don't know why but I was attached to that little booger...


----------



## Emzi00

I was too. Victoria went through so much just to have this happen. It stinks.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Me too 

Wow that's awesome Emilie, both things!!


----------



## Emzi00

I'm stuck between sad for other people and can't stop smiling. This is a very conflicting feeling.


----------



## goatlady1314

Scottyhorse said:


> How many goats do you have now???


Only 43! Lol


----------



## Emzi00

*Only?!?!?!!!!* HOLY CRIPES!!!!!!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Well today was a good day for me. I just got back from helping a neighbor stack some hay bales, and I'm currently eating weird hard candies that taste like toothpaste and drinking peppermint tea! :thumbup:  Got to love the holidays! Minus the actual holiday, Christmas, and Christmas songs... :grin: :smile: :smile:


----------



## goatlady1314

I love christmas music!


----------



## Emzi00

But Christmas is the best part of the holidays!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

goatlady1314 said:


> I love christmas music!





Emzi00 said:


> But Christmas is the best part of the holidays!


I agree to disagree. :grin: :laugh:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

What!? How can you not like Christmas??


----------



## Emzi00

What don't you like about Christmas?


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

I don't really know. :shrug: I just lost interest in Christmas a few years back. :shrug:


----------



## NubianFan

Why does your candy taste like toothpaste, and are you okay with your candy tasting like toothpaste, and if you are okay with your candy tasting like toothpaste, why are you okay with your candy tasting like toothpaste.....????


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

NubianFan said:


> Why does your candy taste like toothpaste, and are you okay with your candy tasting like toothpaste, and if you are okay with your candy tasting like toothpaste, why are you okay with your candy tasting like toothpaste.....????


:laugh: It's a minty toothpaste flavor. I actually like it! :laugh: It's a candy from those old fashion tubs of assorted Christmas candies. :grin: ;-) Do you like the flavor of your toothpaste? I do, and I thought everybody did! :smile:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

NubianFan said:


> Why does your candy taste like toothpaste, and are you okay with your candy tasting like toothpaste, and if you are okay with your candy tasting like toothpaste, why are you okay with your candy tasting like toothpaste.....????


:lol: :ROFL:


----------



## goatlady1314

My favorite part about Christmas is eating a whole bunch lol


----------



## NubianFan

Ummmm my toothpaste is VERY strong minty think altoids and you are close. That is FINE for toothpaste but very yuck in my opinion for candy... but hey, if you like it that is all that matters. If you are talking about those old tins of hard candy that have the ribbon candy and filled hard candies and so on, I almost bet I know which candy you are talking about because I think I remember eating one once that was pretty minty.


----------



## Emzi00

I hate eating a lot, it either makes me really sick or really fat! :lol:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

It's actually a cardboard "thing" shaped like a can of soup, only made out of cardboard. My dad says they're the same style of candies that his grandma and grandpa had when he was a kid too. :smile:

Emma, I totally agree with the eating thing. I always feel miserable after Christmas and Thanksgiving! :wink:


----------



## NubianFan

I am about to go eat some spinach dip, yum yum.... LOL


----------



## Emzi00

I love this song


----------



## Emzi00

Eww spinach.... eww


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Catch-up post: Emma and Chaney, don't give IM anywhere else except the neck. Giving it anywhere else can cause paralyzation. I haven't given IM before, but I've read about goats that got paralysis because of it. :wink:
> 
> Also, Emma, remember that doe I posted and you judged... well... she's due on St. Patrick's day 2014!!!! And my name is Patrick too.  I found humor in it. :wink:
> 
> Anyways, hello... :wave: :smile:


We give it in the back leg (that's where my mom is most comfortable giving it as I refuse to give IM LOL! But if you place your finger at the pin bone, and where your finger ends, that is the space you have to safely give an IM.. We have never had a problem with it that way... Heard that from a vet :shrug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Hi guys! :wave: Christmas break begins!  I'll be on more now, I promise


Yay!!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

That's interesting Skyla. :wink: IDK :shrug: :smile: I'll have to research some more on it! :wink:

Emma, you don't like spinach!?!?!?! It's awesome!!!! :grin:

GTG, I'm helping my brother lift his truck bed off his truck! LOL Fun... not! :roll: Anyways, See you in a little bit! :wave:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

IM shots scare me so I don't do it.. But my mom has never had a problem doing them there  

Have fun  lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

bTW I like the new avatar Patrick


----------



## Emzi00

I do not like spinach!
Why won't it do the little video thing! :hair:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Emzi00 said:


> I do not like spinach!
> Why won't it do the little video thing! :hair:


Have you ever watched Popeye?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> I love this song


 eew!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Guys, I just realized how incredibly close Christmas is


----------



## NubianFan

actually it is spinach and artichoke dip and it is so awesome. My daughter loves spinach but hates artichokes so she won't eat it either. I love it though it is addictive, I am eating it with townhouse crackers. Yummmmm


----------



## Emzi00

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Have you ever watched Popeye?


No. :roll:


----------



## NubianFan

littlegoatgirl said:


> Guys, I just realized how incredibly close Christmas is


 today is winter solstice, it is also the shortest day of the year in terms of daylight hours.


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> eew!


Not eew!!!! It's awesome!!!!


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Guys, I just realized how incredibly close Christmas is


I realized that today too, just a few days away!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

NubianFan said:


> actually it is spinach and artichoke dip and it is so awesome. My daughter loves spinach but hates artichokes so she won't eat it either. I love it though it is addictive, I am eating it with townhouse crackers. Yummmmm


Is it from Costco? If it is, I love that stuff!!! :drool:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> No. :roll:


What?! You've never watched popey?!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

BTW, truck bed is off! :dance: :wink:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> What?! You've never watched popey?!


I agree, WHAT!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!????


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> I realized that today too, just a few days away!


It's so weird! I was like, tomorrow, I have church. 
Then I was like
OH MY GOSH TOMORROW CHRISTMAS IS ONLY 3 DAYS AWAY!

I feel like it should be September.


----------



## NubianFan

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Is it from Costco? If it is, I love that stuff!!! :drool:


 Actually this Is from Wal-Mart but it is probably very similar. It is called Market Side and it comes in a clear tub and you heat it in the microwave then serve it. It is soooo delicious, one of the doctor's at work brought it for a Christmas party one year and got me hooked on it!!!!!


----------



## NubianFan

I also got this stuff called Caramel Lava, it is a fruit dip, you heat it in the microwave and serve hot and you dip fruit in it like sliced apples and pears and grapes and so on.... I may have to break into it tonight too..... yummmm I am in a snacky mood.


----------



## NubianFan

littlegoatgirl said:


> It's so weird! I was like, tomorrow, I have church.
> Then I was like
> OH MY GOSH TOMORROW CHRISTMAS IS ONLY 3 DAYS AWAY!
> 
> I feel like it should be September.


NONONONONONO!!!! because then I would have almost a whole semester of school left!!!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

NubianFan said:


> Actually this Is from Wal-Mart but it is probably very similar. It is called Market Side and it comes in a clear tub and you heat it in the microwave then serve it. It is soooo delicious, one of the doctor's at work brought it for a Christmas party one year and got me hooked on it!!!!!


Yeah it's most likely the same stuff. My family bought it during the county fair!! IT WAS DELISH!!!! :drool: :drool: :drool: ;-)


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> What?! You've never watched popey?!


Keep in mind I'm younger than both of yous!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

NubianFan said:


> I also got this stuff called Caramel Lava, it is a fruit dip, you heat it in the microwave and serve hot and you dip fruit in it like sliced apples and pears and grapes and so on.... I may have to break into it tonight too..... yummmm I am in a snacky mood.


:drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool::drool: :drool: :drool:, etc. :wink: :smile:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Emzi00 said:


> Keep in mind I'm younger than both of yous!


Google "what happens when Popeye eats spinach". :wink:


----------



## NubianFan

I have been buying lots of apples and oranges and tangerines and bananas lately. We have been eating a lot of fruit. My daughter eats a bag of tangerines and apples a week and a bunch of bananas a week. That is a lot of fruit. But that is good for her.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Keep in mind I'm younger than both of yous!


And.. Your not that much younger then Patrick


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> And.. Your not that much younger then Patrick


Almost two years difference!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

And.. That's not a big difference! LOL!


----------



## emilieanne

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> And.. That's not a big difference! LOL!


Seconded!!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

How about Dukes of Hazard? I love the tire squealing on dirt! LOL :roll:


----------



## NubianFan

yuuuummmmm caramel lava......


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Skyla, only 17,464 posts until I catch up to you! :laugh: :lol: :wink:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Skyla, only 17,464 posts until I catch up to you! :laugh: :lol: :wink:


LOL!! Man.. You make me feel like I post too much :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

yeah but Patrick didn't even join til October of this year and you joined in Jan of 2012, you had quite the head start on him!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> LOL!! Man.. You make me feel like I post too much :lol:


:laugh: We'll throw a chat thread party when you break 20,000! :wink: LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey sounds good to me!  :laugh:


----------



## NubianFan

Do you want spinach artichoke dip and caramel lava at your party?


----------



## NubianFan

Now I wish I had some crab meat and drawn butter, I am completely terrible tonight....


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

NubianFan said:


> Do you want spinach artichoke dip and caramel lava at your party?





NubianFan said:


> Now I wish I had some crab meat and drawn butter, I am completely terrible tonight....


Nummmmm!

... and Nummmmm!!!! :grin:


----------



## NubianFan

I don't have any crabmeat though Patrick, I don't know what I was thinking, I didn't buy any of that today... sheesh I am such a grocery shopping slacker sometimes... :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> yeah but Patrick didn't even join til October of this year and you joined in Jan of 2012, you had quite the head start on him!


Tis true


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Do you want spinach artichoke dip and caramel lava at your party?


Not a fan of artichokes... But sure why not!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

A nice cup of tea in my nice new cup


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> I realized that today too, just a few days away!


It's so weird! I was like, tomorrow, I have church. 
Then I was like
OH MY GOSH TOMORROW CHRISTMAS IS ONLY 3 DAYS AWAY!

I feel like it should be September.


----------



## emilieanne

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> How about Dukes of Hazard? I love the tire squealing on dirt! LOL :roll:


Never thought f that!! Lol 
Seems like I have to get off TGS and watch me some sexy duke boys


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Where did y'all go??


----------



## NubianFan

:laugh:


emilieanne said:


> Never thought f that!! Lol
> Seems like I have to get off TGS and watch me some sexy duke boys


:laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm bored...


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> View attachment 50362
> 
> 
> A nice cup of tea in my nice new cup


Ehheemmmmm.... you may proceed to send me that devo book


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Ehheemmmmm.... you may proceed to send me that devo book


LOL! That was my secret Santa gift  no touchy! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Hehe *touch*


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'm actually feeling better today. Slept till almost 1 PM :lol: But I needed it. I made progress in my eating, food doesn't look so disgusting to me. For breakfast I had 1/2 of an english muffin, an egg white, and a bite of sausage. Not much, but I have been hardly eating for the past week and a half or two. And I also had popcorn  Last night I had a few bites of soup and 4 little chicken fries. I'm hungry, but the thought of food is just disgusting for some reason. It was hard to eat all that popcorn. But I did it! Tonight we're having taco's and I am going to try really hard to eat as much as I usually eat. (No I'm not anorexic, just haven't been wanting food at all. I wasn't wanting to eat, and then I got sick. Feeling better, but not wanting food is lingering...) I'm really really hungry so thinking good thoughts. I know this sounds _really_ pathetic but I was getting worried because I eat like a brown bear usually! So I am happy that I am able to get myself to eat..........


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL! :laugh:

I like it  I also got some Miss Kay's lip balm some fuzzy socks, and Candy and coloring things


----------



## Emzi00

I really really like this video..


----------



## Texaslass

S'up, peeps? I have been gone all day at the market- man it has been busy around here!
We're about to finish watching It's a Wonderful Life (started it last night), so sorry but I can't stay. :/ 

Just heard Amazing Life by Britt, it was awesome. :thumbup:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Glad your feeling better Sydney!


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> I'm actually feeling better today. Slept till almost 1 PM :lol: But I needed it. I made progress in my eating, food doesn't look so disgusting to me. For breakfast I had 1/2 of an english muffin, an egg white, and a bite of sausage. Not much, but I have been hardly eating for the past week and a half or two. And I also had popcorn  Last night I had a few bites of soup and 4 little chicken fries. I'm hungry, but the thought of food is just disgusting for some reason. It was hard to eat all that popcorn. But I did it! Tonight we're having taco's and I am going to try really hard to eat as much as I usually eat. (No I'm not anorexic, just haven't been wanting food at all. I wasn't wanting to eat, and then I got sick. Feeling better, but not wanting food is lingering...) I'm really really hungry so thinking good thoughts. I know this sounds _really_ pathetic but I was getting worried because I eat like a brown bear usually! So I am happy that I am able to get myself to eat..........


Not pathetic, I know exactly what you mean.. I get a bit worried when I don't feel like eating anything, because eating is good  Glad to hear you're feeling better!


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> S'up, peeps? I have been gone all day at the market- man it has been busy around here!
> We're about to finish watching It's a Wonderful Life (started it last night), so sorry but I can't stay. :/
> 
> Just heard Amazing Life by Britt, it was awesome. :thumbup:


_*Everything*_ by Britt is awesome!  :greengrin:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> S'up, peeps? I have been gone all day at the market- man it has been busy around here!
> 
> We're about to finish watching It's a Wonderful Life (started it last night), so sorry but I can't stay. :/
> 
> Just heard Amazing Life by Britt, it was awesome. :thumbup:


I think I seen part of that before.. Idk though..

LOVE that song!! 

And Emma the link isn't working


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Not pathetic, I know exactly what you mean.. I get a bit worried when I don't feel like eating anything, because eating is good  Glad to hear you're feeling better!


Yeah me too. I fluctuate, sometimes, I want to eat too much, and other days I could go all day without eating, it's weird. :shrug: I prefer having a healthy appetite. 

And yeah, keep up the progress Sydney!


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> And Emma the link isn't working


Aww.... :blue:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

What video is it?


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> _*Everything*_ by Britt is awesome!  :greengrin:


Ye-ap! (combined yeah and yep  ) :hi5:

I like You are more.  Haven't watched the video though.


----------



## Texaslass

The link worked for me, Emma, just can't stay to watch right now. Okay, TTYL! :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Awe  it doesn't like me I guess


----------



## Emzi00

I have quite a few days where I just don't eat anything, then followed up by I day where I stuff myself.  Feast or Famine


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> What video is it?


You are more by Tenth Avenue North


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> You are more by Tenth Avenue North


LOVE that song!!!


----------



## NubianFan

ummm it ate my post


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I need imaginative thinkers! There is literally no insperation for names for Ebony's doelings with pedigrees like this! :GAAH: Think of something clever or cute for two little does 

Ebony's predigree








G-forces pedigree


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Give me a sec Lacie and I can post my list  hehe!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Here ya go  (I just copy and pasted so don't kind my 'notes'

Goat Names

J.O.Y. Farm (12 - space between herd name and name included)

Knight's Armor (26)
Knight Light (24)
Angry Bird(s) (22 -23)
Butterfly Kisses (28)
Paint Me Pretty (27)
Wet Paint (21)
Dear Heart (22)
Stay Beautiful (25)
Enchanted (21)
Super Man (21)
Super Star (22)
Small Town Girl (27)
Sparks Fly (22)
Star Fire (21)
SnapDragon (22)
Like A Star (23)
Last Kiss (21)
Precious Moments (28)
Morning Glory (25)
Double Take (23)
Cherry Blossom (26)
Dasiy May(Mae) (21)
GoodGollyMissMolly (30)
Ta-Da! (18)
Summer Song (23)
Cricket (19)
Authentic (21)
Dark Of Night (25)
Desert Rose (23)
NothingElseMatters (30)
Glass Slipper (25)
Told You(U) Twice (27-25)
Sheer Elegance (27)
Pixie Dust (22)
Tinker Bell (23)
Glory (17)
Glory Days (22)
Forget Me Not (25)
Good As It Gets(27)
Whimsical(21)
Playin' In Paint(28)
CowgirlsDon'tCry(28)
Maybe Just Maybe
When I Say Goodbye
Now Picture This
Twelve Dozen Roses
High Society
Picture Perfect 
Once Upon A Time
Catch Your Breath
Colorful Chaos
Imagine That
Don't Look Back
Kissed By The Sun
Forbidden Love
High Definition
Cowgirl(boy) Up
Wishful Thinking
Poetry In Motion
Breathless
C-Quin
My Kind Of Guy
Patch Work
There'sAnApp4That
City Slicker
Note To Self
Hide N Seek
All Jazzed Up
All That Jazz
At First Glance
Sapphire
Be Mine
Sealed With A Kiss
Singin'InTheRain
Small Talk
Simon Says 
Chantily Lace
Sam I Am
Hop On Pop
Cat In The Hat
Can't Catch Me
China Doll
Talkin' Bout Me?
Make My Day
Winsome For Me
Designer Jeans
Avatar
Limeted Edition
24 Karat Gold
For Pete's Sake
Keep Dancin'
Two To Tango
Diamonds R Forever
Chanle Surfin'
Final Call
On Target
Bulls Eye
Inspired
Mighty Nice
Jenny's Little B - Satin's Jenny B
Lickity Split
Just Teasin' Ya
My Oh My
Spitn' Image
Don't Blink
Simple Elegance
Only Make Beleive
Pure Delight
First In Line
Best Bet
Fine Art
Promise Me
Better Beleive It
Fancy Pants
Wow Factor
Nick Of Time
For The Record
Unforgetable
In Your Dreams
Wish Upon A Star
Fancy This
Lotsa Fizz
Ricochet
Dream On
Caught Ya Lookin'
Keep Dreamin'
Tag Your It
Precious Promise 
Black Tie Affair
High Tech
Look At Me
I'm Worth It
Unlimited
Last Minuet
American Honey
Glory Days
Hard To Get
Against All Odds
Karate Kid
Dazzle Me
Finders Keepers
After Hours
Croud Control
Extream Dream
Sudden Impact
Should'veBeenACowboy
Smooth Talker
Cheekey Monkey
I'm All Ears (LM name)
Almost Always
Action Jackson
After Math
C Spot Run
Wicked Lovely
Mater Of The Heart
Shine On
Hit The Road Jack
Walkin On SunShine
Georgia Peach
Georgia Bell
Southern Bell
Amazing Grace
Yes Sir
Zippity DoDa
Yippee Skippy 
Party Favor
I Spy
HideYourLoveAway (28)
Every Good Thing (28)
GoodMorningBeautiful
Dream Come True
Chickadee 
Keepsake 
Tae Amo
Lil Miss Sunshine
Plain And(&) Simple 
Read All About
Note Worthy 
As You Wish
Ready Or Not
See Me Shine 
Coming Attractions 
Silhouette
Pizazz
Echo In The Night
Return To Sender
Center Stage
Masquerade 
Kenya 
Steal My Show
Don't Stop Believin' 
Summer Jubilee 
Tell Me More
Lil' Red Riding Hood
Hope Floats
Tip Toe
Flip Flop
Lil' Bo Peep
Say No More
Bright Eyes
Peak-a-Boo
Dynamic Dreams
Put You In A Song
Little Less Talk
It's5 O'clockSomewhere 
Lady Antebellum 
Set Fire To The Rain
Someone Like You 
Hot Ticket 
Lesson Learned
Punch Buggy
Hallelujah 
My Fair Lady
Fine & Dandy
TodayWasAFairyTale 
Love Story
Hit N' Run
Prom Queen
C4YourSelf 
Yours Truly 
Beautiful Day
Top Hat
Trick Question
Wish Granted
Dream of All Hearts
Something Royal 
DreamGazer
Something Not Seen
Spot On
News Worthy 
Domino Effect 
Just An Illusion 
Tinker Toy
Wind Chimes 
Loose Change 
Man on The Run
Bells & Whistles 
Sweet Caroline 
Hop Scotch 
Lost & Found
Eye Catcher
Know It All
Indy Anna 
Say No More


----------



## Emzi00

My votes for names are still:
Weirdo Eins
Weirdo Zwei

But since those have nothing to do with those pedigrees... let me think of some


----------



## Emzi00

Strike that, Skyla has got you covered! :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Rose red bird and Rose Robin
Ebony black bird 
Ebony's Rosy Red Dream
Ebony's Rosy Red Fantasy
Ebony's Cherish
Ebony's Gift
Gifted Roses
Gifted Ribbons
Guage's Ebony Girl
Guage's Sweet Ebony
Guage's Joy
Guage's Delight
Delighted Ebony
Joyful Ebony


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Wow Skyla, I'm going to have to keep that saved for the kidding seasons to come! One really caught my eye though, it was "C4YourSelf" :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Actually I thought of a few..
Obsessed 2 Hustlin'
Perfect Hustler
Darlin' Rose


----------



## NubianFan

You cou ld name them

Cali girl 
and Cali Sunshine
or Cali Sand and Cali Sun
Cali surf, Cali dreams


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Sydney - I'm glad you're feeling better, keep it up! :thumbup:

Skyla - I really, really wanted to quote your post, but I figured you all would get mad because I quoted such a long thing! :laugh: :doh: :laugh: :grin: :grin: :smile: :smile:

Lacie - I'm thinking "Rosey lips" (or Rosy; not quite sure on spelling) and "Blued Barrel". :grin:


----------



## NubianFan

Riveted Rosy
Gun totin Mama


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> Rose red bird and Rose Robin
> Ebony black bird
> Ebony's Rosy Red Dream
> Ebony's Rosy Red Fantasy
> Ebony's Cherish
> Ebony's Gift
> Gifted Roses
> Gifted Ribbons
> Guage's Ebony Girl
> Guage's Sweet Ebony
> Guage's Joy
> Guage's Delight
> Delighted Ebony
> Joyful Ebony


I like those too Leslie! Almost all those names remind me of soft red roses, or a cherished family heirloom 
Too bad it's not a boy and a girl! I could have done Red Riding Hood, and Red Robin Hood!


----------



## NubianFan

Hey I think that is a good name
Cherished Heirloom
Cherished Gift
Cherished Roses


----------



## NubianFan

Cherish my Ebony
Cherish my 12Guage


----------



## Scottyhorse

I actually ate all the food. Yay. It feels so much better eating an actual meal. I hate it when you're sick and food doesn't look good


----------



## NubianFan

Gifted 12Guage
Gifted Ebony
Gifted Rose


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha! Sorry guys  that's what I do when I'm bored  and no one here likes them, so they get no use :roll: 
So please use them when ever you want


----------



## NubianFan

what about 
Treasured Heirloom and Cherished Heirloom, call one Treasure and one Cherish


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

All are fantastic names! I'm really like a lot of them, it's so hard for me to pick names! Lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL Patrick! That would be mighty long quote! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Here ya go  (I just copy and pasted so don't kind my 'notes'
> 
> Goat Names
> 
> J.O.Y. Farm (12 - space between herd name and name included)
> 
> Knight's Armor (26)
> Knight Light (24)
> Angry Bird(s) (22 -23)
> Butterfly Kisses (28)
> Paint Me Pretty (27)
> Wet Paint (21)
> Dear Heart (22)
> Stay Beautiful (25)
> Enchanted (21)
> Super Man (21)
> Super Star (22)
> Small Town Girl (27)
> Sparks Fly (22)
> Star Fire (21)
> SnapDragon (22)
> Like A Star (23)
> Last Kiss (21)
> Precious Moments (28)
> Morning Glory (25)
> Double Take (23)
> Cherry Blossom (26)
> Dasiy May(Mae) (21)
> GoodGollyMissMolly (30)
> Ta-Da! (18)
> Summer Song (23)
> Cricket (19)
> Authentic (21)
> Dark Of Night (25)
> Desert Rose (23)
> NothingElseMatters (30)
> Glass Slipper (25)
> Told You(U) Twice (27-25)
> Sheer Elegance (27)
> Pixie Dust (22)
> Tinker Bell (23)
> Glory (17)
> Glory Days (22)
> Forget Me Not (25)
> Good As It Gets(27)
> Whimsical(21)
> Playin' In Paint(28)
> CowgirlsDon'tCry(28)
> Maybe Just Maybe
> When I Say Goodbye
> Now Picture This
> Twelve Dozen Roses
> High Society
> Picture Perfect
> Once Upon A Time
> Catch Your Breath
> Colorful Chaos
> Imagine That
> Don't Look Back
> Kissed By The Sun
> Forbidden Love
> High Definition
> Cowgirl(boy) Up
> Wishful Thinking
> Poetry In Motion
> Breathless
> C-Quin
> My Kind Of Guy
> Patch Work
> There'sAnApp4That
> City Slicker
> Note To Self
> Hide N Seek
> All Jazzed Up
> All That Jazz
> At First Glance
> Sapphire
> Be Mine
> Sealed With A Kiss
> Singin'InTheRain
> Small Talk
> Simon Says
> Chantily Lace
> Sam I Am
> Hop On Pop
> Cat In The Hat
> Can't Catch Me
> China Doll
> Talkin' Bout Me?
> Make My Day
> Winsome For Me
> Designer Jeans
> Avatar
> Limeted Edition
> 24 Karat Gold
> For Pete's Sake
> Keep Dancin'
> Two To Tango
> Diamonds R Forever
> Chanle Surfin'
> Final Call
> On Target
> Bulls Eye
> Inspired
> Mighty Nice
> Jenny's Little B - Satin's Jenny B
> Lickity Split
> Just Teasin' Ya
> My Oh My
> Spitn' Image
> Don't Blink
> Simple Elegance
> Only Make Beleive
> Pure Delight
> First In Line
> Best Bet
> Fine Art
> Promise Me
> Better Beleive It
> Fancy Pants
> Wow Factor
> Nick Of Time
> For The Record
> Unforgetable
> In Your Dreams
> Wish Upon A Star
> Fancy This
> Lotsa Fizz
> Ricochet
> Dream On
> Caught Ya Lookin'
> Keep Dreamin'
> Tag Your It
> Precious Promise
> Black Tie Affair
> High Tech
> Look At Me
> I'm Worth It
> Unlimited
> Last Minuet
> American Honey
> Glory Days
> Hard To Get
> Against All Odds
> Karate Kid
> Dazzle Me
> Finders Keepers
> After Hours
> Croud Control
> Extream Dream
> Sudden Impact
> Should'veBeenACowboy
> Smooth Talker
> Cheekey Monkey
> I'm All Ears (LM name)
> Almost Always
> Action Jackson
> After Math
> C Spot Run
> Wicked Lovely
> Mater Of The Heart
> Shine On
> Hit The Road Jack
> Walkin On SunShine
> Georgia Peach
> Georgia Bell
> Southern Bell
> Amazing Grace
> Yes Sir
> Zippity DoDa
> Yippee Skippy
> Party Favor
> I Spy
> HideYourLoveAway (28)
> Every Good Thing (28)
> GoodMorningBeautiful
> Dream Come True
> Chickadee
> Keepsake
> Tae Amo
> Lil Miss Sunshine
> Plain And(&) Simple
> Read All About
> Note Worthy
> As You Wish
> Ready Or Not
> See Me Shine
> Coming Attractions
> Silhouette
> Pizazz
> Echo In The Night
> Return To Sender
> Center Stage
> Masquerade
> Kenya
> Steal My Show
> Don't Stop Believin'
> Summer Jubilee
> Tell Me More
> Lil' Red Riding Hood
> Hope Floats
> Tip Toe
> Flip Flop
> Lil' Bo Peep
> Say No More
> Bright Eyes
> Peak-a-Boo
> Dynamic Dreams
> Put You In A Song
> Little Less Talk
> It's5 O'clockSomewhere
> Lady Antebellum
> Set Fire To The Rain
> Someone Like You
> Hot Ticket
> Lesson Learned
> Punch Buggy
> Hallelujah
> My Fair Lady
> Fine & Dandy
> TodayWasAFairyTale
> Love Story
> Hit N' Run
> Prom Queen
> C4YourSelf
> Yours Truly
> Beautiful Day
> Top Hat
> Trick Question
> Wish Granted
> Dream of All Hearts
> Something Royal
> DreamGazer
> Something Not Seen
> Spot On
> News Worthy
> Domino Effect
> Just An Illusion
> Tinker Toy
> Wind Chimes
> Loose Change
> Man on The Run
> Bells & Whistles
> Sweet Caroline
> Hop Scotch
> Lost & Found
> Eye Catcher
> Know It All
> Indy Anna
> Say No More


This quote??


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> All are fantastic names! I'm really like a lot of them, it's so hard for me to pick names! Lol


Have your family help!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

NubianFan said:


> Cherish my 12Guage


Yes.... Absolutely!!!! That is the best name!!! :thumb: :thumbup: :smile:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> what about
> Treasured Heirloom and Cherished Heirloom, call one Treasure and one Cherish


Oh, what about Treasured Rose (or Treasure Chest, or Ebony's Treasured Rose)? And then the other one can be Charish/ed (something else to go with it)?


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Emzi00 said:


> This quote??


:roll:  :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emma! LOL!

I like them all!  lovely names guys!  I'm not in a creative mind set to help.. Sorry!


----------



## NubianFan

Treasured Rose
and Cherished Ebony


----------



## NubianFan

Ebony's Treasures
Cherished Gift


----------



## NubianFan

Ha ha what about Cornish Treasure and Victorian Dream LOL


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I envy you, Leslie! I used to have an imagination for names! I love them all, can't wait to hear what you'll think of for Alice's kids, Hyacinth's kids, Moon's kids, etc.... :greengrin: :ROFL:


----------



## goatlady1314

What about bonnie and clide, lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> Ha ha what about Cornish Treasure and Victorian Dream LOL


Those would be good names, but I don't like the word "cornish" it reminds me of gross chickens, and cornbred :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Those would be good names, but I don't like the word "cornish" it reminds me of gross chickens, and cornbred :lol:


:ROFL: :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

And now I know who to go to to get my Babette baby a name!  :lol: You're awesome Leslie!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Man, I can wait to start my new tank! Will hopefully hold me over till I have baby goats


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> And now I know who to go to to get my Babette baby a name!  :lol: You're awesome Leslie!


Seconded! Leslie is super awesome  It probably took her two seconds to name her daughter


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Seconded! Leslie is super awesome  It probably took her two seconds to name her daughter


:laugh:
She comes up with great names, I'm terrible with names! Gooberlicious...


----------



## NubianFan

Actually naming my daughter was a process because my mom and husband at the time had to agree and neither of them would agree with the names I liked , I finally found one we all liked, I can't imagine her named anything else now though.


----------



## NubianFan

Thanks y'all I just keep brainstorming and throwing things out there.


----------



## NubianFan

I love the name Colleen for a girl and I love Chloe and Zoe. Mom hated all of those. She said Colleen sounds like a Collie.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I think in gonna go to bed early tonight... :wave: night y'all


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh and Emma... because you complained last time, here is a crappy pic of the doe kid that is never in the pictures :lol: they were perfectly lined up earlier, but my phone is so slow with pictures and they moved :/
I want to set them up soon to show you how tremendously LONG that one kid is, and how much length and width the spot kid has.

And yes, they are still on my porch :greengrin: :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Night Skyla Dream about D elightful, D andy, and D elicious things.


----------



## Emzi00

That's very.... interesting looking porch! :lol: They're very cute!


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> Night Skyla Dream about D elightful, D andy, and D elicious things.


:slapfloor:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Night Skyla Dream about D elightful, D andy, and D elicious things.


:ROFL: :slapfloor:
I will  :laugh: :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> :slapfloor:


I'm guessing you got all those D's :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh Emma... Gooberlicious is just not something any animal should be! :lol: :ROFL:

Yep, there's always someone out there that hates the names you like, so hard appealing to people.


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I'm guessing you got all those D's :lol:


Sure did! :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Sure did! :ROFL:


Haha! 

and I'll see D tomorrow


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Oh Emma... Gooberlicious is just not something any animal should be! :lol: :ROFL:
> 
> Yep, there's always someone out there that hates the names you like, so hard appealing to people.


Yes it should! :lol:

Calamity..  :laugh:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> That's very.... interesting looking porch! :lol: They're very cute!


Yes well, it's a cement slab, covered porch with piers, and a freezer, with pallets tied to the piers to make the fence/wall to keep them on the porch, and straw for bedding. When I said I bring my does close to the house at kidding time, now you know exactly how close they are! Right outside the door :lol:

Oh and the little "gate" with the bars the kids go through is a crib panel with a few bars removed so they can get to the heat lamp and their grain without the does hogging it all and burning the house down (...again, almost). It basically makes a creep feeder area for them


----------



## Scottyhorse

Isn't it pretty? http://www.cadlights.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=52&products_id=232 I know you can hardly see it, but that's exactly the point. Low iron glass, and no rims let you focus more on the fish and plants inside. I'll be stocking it with Sundadanio Axelrodi and Fire Neon Yellow shrimpies :dance:


----------



## Scottyhorse

I love shrimp. Plus I can take them to the local fish store and get store credit for more fish and fish stuff :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Hey Lacie, you are hereby suspended from the Night Owl Club for a total of five seconds! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: I thought that club was shut down a long time ago, problems with cockroaches and whatnot. Lol


----------



## NubianFan

OM Grapenuts..... I just ATE THE hottest chicken nuggets ever they were called flaming hot and they were not lying. I think I might as well have eated a wood burning stove... my mouth is on fire but my throat is worse, I may never be able to speak again.... sheesh.


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :lol: I thought that club was shut down a long time ago, problems with cockroaches and whatnot. Lol


To be exact, rats and junebugs! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

There ya go people.. If only that 'club' were still open.. Le sigh..


----------



## NubianFan

It certainly should show case the fish Sydney, you can barely see the aquarium.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok.. Really off to bed this time  night!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh Leslie, eat some of my habanero salsa, and have some ghost peppers, then you'll know what hot is! :lol:

But on a serious note, I'm sorry your mouth is on fire, that's not healthy


----------



## Emzi00

How's Noel doing Lacie?


----------



## NubianFan

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Oh Leslie, eat some of my habanero salsa, and have some ghost peppers, then you'll know what hot is! :lol:
> 
> But on a serious note, I'm sorry your mouth is on fire, that's not healthy


no thank you. I am not a fan of things so hot I can't taste my food. I just thought these would be slightly hot, not set your insides on fire hot. My daughter didn't even flinch....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

She's doing great, her pasturns are finally nice and upright. She is tastings every she can get her mouth on at the moment, and still racing around like crazy. She's a cute baby


----------



## Emzi00

She's not on your porch too, is she? :lol:
Have I mentioned that I liked your old signature better?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Mind over matter Leslie...that's the key to spicy foods 

My daughter is the same way... even if everyone says it's the hottest or grossest thing ever, she'll pick it up and eat it like nothing, just to make you look like a pansy :ROFL:


----------



## NubianFan

well guys I am going to go watch netflix


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, no, not on the porch...She would have been, had the goats not have been there...

Yeah, I like the old one better to, but it was being stupid and not letting me add anything to it, without removing almost all of it.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

See ya Leslie :wave:


----------



## Emzi00

Night Leslie :hug:


----------



## Emzi00

I have a Christmas party tomorrow, so I may not be on until late


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Have fun at your Christmas party tomorrow!  I'll be back in a bit, I have to feed roo...she's howling at me....


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh: Silly pup!


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'm just going through all my school emails. Bleh. I'm planning on doing extra work over the break because I don't have anything better to do! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

I just listened to Lullaby and Goodnight on YouTube  Awesome.


----------



## Scottyhorse

This is frustrating. When I click on an email to archive it, it logs me out! What the heck? :veryangry:


----------



## Texaslass

Lullaby makes me cry almost!  It's so cool!  I love it!

Y'all wrote TONS without me!  :tears: I couldn't catch up earlier either, so now I'm like a million years behind!


----------



## Emzi00

Well, it's fairly late here, so good night to those of you still on


----------



## Scottyhorse

Night, Emma!


----------



## wendylou

Is this a live chat thread?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Not really...  

Looks like my guinea pig might go to a new home tomorrow!


----------



## nchen7

so....since having a buck around, I can't be sure if the buck smell is somewhere on me, or if the smell has found a permanent home in my nostrils and I'm just taking it with me everywhere I go.....


----------



## goathiker

It kinda happens that way. Soda will take it off your clothes.
 I feel so bad today, I just received the special order part of my SS gift. There's no way it will get to my buddy by Christmas :GAAH:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Good morning all


----------



## awshucksgoatfarmvt

nchen7 said:


> here's the link for labour simulation on men (it's hilarious...just look on the faces of their wives).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to all who had a crummy day yesterday, I hope you have a better day today!


This should be done in high school to educate BOTH sexes


----------



## goatlady1314

Chunking alfalfa cubes is so not fun!


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> It kinda happens that way. Soda will take it off your clothes.
> I feel so bad today, I just received the special order part of my SS gift. There's no way it will get to my buddy by Christmas :GAAH:


Don't feel too bad, your gift isn't going to get there by Christmas either. Maybe a New Years gift now? :laugh:


----------



## Scottyhorse

awshucksgoatfarmvt said:


> This should be done in high school to educate BOTH sexes


No thanks. :lol:


----------



## Frosty

I want to wish one and all a very Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year. Don't get time to be on here as often as I would like so want to make sure I get this wish in. Have had a lot of family issues lately and it has taken up a lot of my time.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

:wave:


----------



## Emzi00

Sarah! Hey!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hello


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

awshucksgoatfarmvt said:


> This should be done in high school to educate BOTH sexes


That is actually a fantastic idea! I bet the rate of teen pregnancy will go down!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> That is actually a fantastic idea! I bet the rate of teen pregnancy will go down!


I disagree that it's a fantastic idea! I'm sure the latter is true though. :wink:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:laugh: Not into that?


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :laugh: Not into that?


No, I think I'll pass. :wink: :laugh: :smile:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Alright then 

Subject change... anyone want a Roo? It's a pretty nice one


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Pure evil....


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Pure evil....


"But I just want to snuggle!", says the puppy. :wink: LOL


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Pretty dangerous too :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> "But I just want to snuggle!", says the puppy. :wink: LOL


She isn't as snuggly as she looks. She's laying down in the first picture because she fell over on her race to my face! Lol furry little alligators!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Why what big teeth you have. :smile: :greengrin:


----------



## ksalvagno

If you lived close I'd love to take her. She is just too cute.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> She isn't as snuggly as she looks. She's laying down in the first picture because she fell over on her race to my face! Lol furry little alligators!


:laugh: :doh: Silly puppy! How old is it? :grin: :grin:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

This is pretty neat: http://www.goatland.com/meat.html


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

She'll probably stay here, because I don't think she'll ever grow to normal size. She is almost 5 weeks old and only weighs 1lb 4oz. While her brothers and sisters are a healthy 6-7 lbs. She'll probably be the size of my cat when she's full grown!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Just a little runt puppy!  :laugh: :grin:

This buck's dam looks a lot (color wise) like my doe Corvette! http://www.biogenicsltd.com/a138.html


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Here's Corvette:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, there is thousands of does out there that look like her, color wise.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Lol, there is thousands of does out there that look like her, color wise.


Yeah, I suppose so. :grin: But it's not like Saanens, Oberhaslis, or Toggenburgs! :laugh:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: No, but still, a chamoisee alpine looks like every other one, a black one looks like other black ones, regular two tone chamoisees look like every other one, most cou blancs look the same, most cou clairs look the same, and the list goes on.
I have a darker chamoisee Alpine doe, that looks just like my Oberhasli's :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

How do you upload pictures on here from a kindle?? I can't figure it out.. :scratch:


----------



## nchen7

I thought I was crazy to think the buck we borrowed was small, so I compared him to our 8 month old wether, and the wether is bigger than the buck! The buck is 11 months. Guess this is what they call a stunted goat? Would a stunted goat have a small face too?


----------



## ksalvagno

He could be small all the way around.


----------



## Texaslass

As he's cute though!  His coloring reminds me a lot of your doe Buttercup's. Wonder what the babies will look like?


----------



## nchen7

Just so strange how small he is. It wouldn't surprise me if he's stunted. Ppl don't seem concerned abt cocci, and the lady said when he was first bottle fed, they were doing it twice a day. I dunno... He's cute tho. With those floppy ears. Will be interesting what colours I get


----------



## Scottyhorse

He's so cute! He does have pretty good conformation, though.


----------



## nchen7

Thanks Sydney! Now, the long 3 week wait to see if Buttercup took. Missy should come back in heat by the end of this week....then another long 3 week wait, and then hopefully babies!


----------



## Scottyhorse

I missed Betty's heat a few days ago. :veryangry: Was hoping to get everyone bred at the same time. Sooooo now the babies are going to be spaced about 2 months apart :doh:I might even miss a show in June with her!! :doh:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Hi guys. :wave: I had to drop off without notice..... Ok, I had to go eat my weight in delicious Christmas sweets!! And various chores, but I'm back!! :wahoo: :lol: :drool: :drool: :yum: :yum: :smile: :smile: :wink:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Also I can't log into my bank account to check my balance. Gr.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Scottyhorse said:


> I missed Betty's heat a few days ago. :veryangry: Was hoping to get everyone bred at the same time. Sooooo now the babies are going to be spaced about 2 months apart :doh:I might even miss a show in June with her!! :doh:


That's not fun Sydney! :hug: Can you give her lute so she comes into heat and the kidding aren't so far apart? :shrug: I've never done lute, but I hear it works for this...??? IDK :shrug: :wink:


----------



## nchen7

That sucks Sydney. Hope she takes on her next heat

Patrick, what kind of christmas treats????? I was supposed to make cookies today but got lazy, then I had a nap. Lol

So buttercup's back end is still red and puffy, but she doesn't want anything to do with the buck anymore. What does that mean? She had a messy back end this morning (they spent the night together)


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Scottyhorse said:


> Also I can't log into my bank account to check my balance. Gr.


My bank doesn't even let me check my balance online; it's phone, in person, or nothing. :smile:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Divinity and toffee!!! :yum: :yum: :drool: :drool: :yum: :drool: :yum: :grin:


----------



## nchen7

What's divinity?

Nfl is on again. So boring...


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> That's not fun Sydney! :hug: Can you give her lute so she comes into heat and the kidding aren't so far apart? :shrug: I've never done lute, but I hear it works for this...??? IDK :shrug: :wink:


Yeah, I suppose I could. We'll see how much money I have left over after setting this tank up. (My wallet is having a heart attack every time I buy something. I think I'm having a midlife crisis or something. I just spent $45 on driftwood. DRIFTWOOD. :shock::lol: At least I'll have extras and it's exactly what I want but still. :lol


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

nchen7 said:


> What's divinity?
> 
> Nfl is on again. So boring...


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Divinity_(confectionery) :wink:


----------



## nchen7

Sydney, you're nowhere near mid life.... You're not even old enough to have a quarter life crisis!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Scottyhorse said:


> Yeah, I suppose I could. We'll see how much money I have left over after setting this tank up. (My wallet is having a heart attack every time I buy something. I think I'm having a midlife crisis or something. I just spent $45 on driftwood. DRIFTWOOD. :shock::lol: At least I'll have extras and it's exactly what I want but still. :lol


A friend of mine bought what he thought was a fishing lure off of ebay. When he received it he got a piece of driftwood. He went back and read the ad again and noticed that it was the piece of driftwood that the lure was on! :lol: :roll: :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

nchen7 said:


> Sydney, you're nowhere near mid life.... You're not even old enough to have a quarter life crisis!


Too bad! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sarah, when I upload pics from a Kindle, I used to be able to do it the normal way, like on a computer, but now it only works for me in advanced mode.

So click advanced mode, type what you want to type, scroll down, click manage attachments, it will take you to a new tab, then choose what you want to upload your pictures from, upload your pics like you normally would, click upload and STAY ON THAT TAB! until the pics are done uploading, then go back to the tab where you had typed what you wanted, and click submit.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

I want a horse sooo bad, but feeding the thing would be a pain! :roll:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Why would feeding a horse be a pain?


----------



## goatlady1314

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> My bank doesn't even let me check my balance online; it's phone, in person, or nothing. :smile:


You guys have bank accounts?


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Why would feeding a horse be a pain?


Pain in the "wallet" I mean. :wink:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> I want a horse sooo bad, but feeding the thing would be a pain! :roll:


It's easier than the goats IMO :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

goatlady1314 said:


> You guys have bank accounts?


Yeah. Debit card, check books, etc.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Pain in the "wallet" I mean. :wink:


Well, unless you want a draft horse, they don't require that much feed. My horses get 1-2 flakes of hay each, per day. But they maintain pretty well on one flake a day, in the winter. I don't feed them at all in the spring, summer and most of fall, because they have 40 acres of pasture year round.
And I don't grain mine at all, they tend to get really hot tempered with grain, but half of that is because if their bloodlines.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Really?!?!?!? I thought one horse ate half a square bale a day!?!?! :doh: Ok... :smile: :doh: :smile:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So today is the first date Alice is due, now it's just a countdown til she kids! Which could be anytime.... :greengrin:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Really?!?!?!? I thought one horse ate half a square bale a day!?!?! :doh: Ok... :smile: :doh: :smile:


:shocked: Goodness no! If that were true I'd have never been able to feed 26+ horses back in the day! 1-2 flakes a day and they're good to go 

But that's about what a draft horse eats a day in the dead of winter.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Ok, so if not feeding, then the cost of the actual horse and tack!! :crazy: :bday:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Really?!?!?!? I thought one horse ate half a square bale a day!?!?! :doh: Ok... :smile: :doh: :smile:


We have five horses. The very old TB gets a lot of hay because he can't maintain weight. We give him 2-3 flakes of alfalfa 2x a day. The mini gets a little sliver 2x a day. My Arabian and paint get 1 flake 2x a day. And the QH gets 1 flake 2x a day because he gets fat really easy. And if you have pasture they don't eat as much hay.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Ok, so if not feeding, then the cost of the actual horse and tack!! :crazy: :bday:


All of our horses were either free, or $300. And they are all nice. We always get them from CL. Tack you can get fairly cheap as well, if you buy used. (Which you want to do anyways because breaking in brand new tack SUCKS!) The most expensive is any vet bills you might get. Also having the ferrier out.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Scottyhorse said:


> We have five horses. The very old TB gets a lot of hay because he can't maintain weight. We give him 2-3 flakes of alfalfa 2x a day. The mini gets a little sliver 2x a day. My Arabian and paint get 1 flake 2x a day. And the QH gets 1 flake 2x a day because he gets fat really easy. And if you have pasture they don't eat as much hay.


What's a little silver?

We do have pasture, about 6-8 acres are fenced in, but I'm thinking about fencing in the whole 40 next spring. :smile:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Got any horse auctions around you? You can normally pick a horse up for $200-$1000 at an auction, depending in the color, if it has papers, etc. The ones that will cost you a lot at an auction are the paints, anything with color always goes for more.
They also do tack auctions at the end of the horse sale. At least out here they do.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> What's a little silver?
> 
> We do have pasture, about 6-8 acres are fenced in, but I'm thinking about fencing in the whole 40 next spring. :smile:


That would be great for one horse. A little sliver is about 1/4 flake or less. Mini's hardly eat anything, otherwise they get obese, like ours :lol:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Ok, well it has to be an appaloosa because their super, uber, incredibly pretty! :grin: :laugh:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Those might not be easy to come by, or cheap at auctions, but who knows!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Those might not be easy to come by, or cheap at auctions, but who knows!


Hmm, ok. onder:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm being stalked by people who never post here....


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hey Patrick, you're in Michigan, right?


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I'm being stalked by people who never post here....


Who? You can tell them we don't bite... much! :laugh:


----------



## nchen7

Stupid question but what's considered a "flake" of hay?


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Scottyhorse said:


> Hey Patrick, you're in Michigan, right?


Minnesota. :wink: :smile: Ol' frozen MN!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well I don't want to name any names  Just that they never post to this particular thread, but they keep up with this particular thread....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

nchen7 said:


> Stupid question but what's considered a "flake" of hay?


When you open up a bale, and it separates into neat sections of the bale, normally about 2-3 inches thick. I can get picture if you want


----------



## Scottyhorse

Patrick, if and when you do get a horse, get a gelding. (Castrated male) Intact males and mares I would not recommend for a beginner. They can be hard to handle.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

^^ ditto, and get one in between the ages of 5-7. Well broke is better than green broke too.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> ^^ ditto, and get one in between the ages of 5-7. Well broke is better than green broke too.


My first horse was a pony mare, 12 years old. She was an absolute devil  My next and current horse is a 12 or 13 year old Arabian gelding. He is sooooo sweet. I wouldn't suggest an arabian as a first horse though, as they can be a bit (or a lot) jumpy and hot.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:laugh: I had an Arab mare....She ran sideways :ROFL:

And fun fact, I've never once ridden a gelding, only stallions and mares.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Nchen7,
Flakes of hay


----------



## Scottyhorse

Speaking of horses, my mom and I are going to go groom ours  TTYL! :wave:


----------



## nchen7

Thanks Lacie. That's what I kind of figured but wanted to confirm...


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Sarah, when I upload pics from a Kindle, I used to be able to do it the normal way, like on a computer, but now it only works for me in advanced mode.
> 
> So click advanced mode, type what you want to type, scroll down, click manage attachments, it will take you to a new tab, then choose what you want to upload your pictures from, upload your pics like you normally would, click upload and STAY ON THAT TAB! until the pics are done uploading, then go back to the tab where you had typed what you wanted, and click submit.


Hmm... onder: Okay, I'll see if it works.  Thanks.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

See ya Sydney :wave:

Yep, some people also call them a leaf of hay... but normally, it's called a flake.


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :shocked: Goodness no! If that were true I'd have never been able to feed 26+ horses back in the day! 1-2 flakes a day and they're good to go
> 
> But that's about what a draft horse eats a day in the dead of winter.


Aw, and I always liked draft horses the best!  JK, I like all horses, but drafts are definitely in the top five!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Texaslass said:


> Hmm... onder: Okay, I'll see if it works.  Thanks.


Rereading that, I should have said 'select' your pics, then upload...but whatever, I'm sure you know what I meant. 
It should work.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> See ya Sydney :wave:
> 
> Yep, some people also call them a leaf of hay... but normally, it's called a flake.


I call them chunks! LOL :hammer:

I'm going to go for a while. :wave: See you later... :wink: :wave:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Texaslass said:


> Aw, and I always liked draft horses the best!  JK, I like all horses, but drafts are definitely in the top five!


I want a coal black draft horse with blue eyes! Though I don't think there has ever been one born like that :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Ok, well it has to be an appaloosa because* their *super, uber, incredibly pretty! :grin: :laugh:


:shocked: Patrick has made a spelling error!!?! :-o :slapfloor:


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well I don't want to name any names  Just that they never post to this particular thread, but they keep up with this particular thread....


I've noticed this as well. :? It's slightly disturbing.... :roll:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Be back in a minute...My bird is yelling at me... it's uncomplementary... :lol: :ROFL:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Texaslass said:


> :shocked: Patrick has made a spelling error!!?! :-o :slapfloor:


Good catch! LOL :wink:

Ok, now I'm off! :wave:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Texaslass said:


> I've noticed this as well. :? It's slightly disturbing.... :roll:


Isn't it!?! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

See ya Patrick :wave:

I'm back, and the bird's quiet now


----------



## Texaslass

Okay, *if* this pic uploaded, it's a hot pad I made today for my mom (Christmas present.)


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Wow, that's cool Sarah!


----------



## Texaslass

> Wow, that's cool Sarah


Hehe, thanks! It was really fun to make. Believe it or not the flower "on top" of the other ones is actually just the corners the motifs underneath. I thought that was a really cool way to make it! (I didn't know it was like that till I got to the end of the pattern  )

:hair: sorry, it takes me forever to respond on this thing.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well it came out pretty cool 

I think I'm gonna go watch some tv, and stuff. See ya :wave:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Alright then
> 
> Subject change... anyone want a Roo? It's a pretty nice one


*raises hand*


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Texaslass said:


> :shocked: Patrick has made a spelling error!!?! :-o :slapfloor:


It won't be my last either. :wink: :grin:


----------



## nchen7

Wow Sarah, that took u only a day??? Last time I crocheted was a while ago but I remember I wasn't very quick.


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> regular two tone chamoisees look like every other one


:laugh: I have two two tone chamoisees, and they look nothing alike! :lol: Billie is a very, very dark two tone chamoisee


----------



## Texaslass

nchen7 said:


> Wow Sarah, that took u only a day??? Last time I crocheted was a while ago but I remember I wasn't very quick.


I actually did a little of it a day or two ago, but I was working on a different project most of this morning, then I finished that one. 
I guess I am pretty fast. :shrug: I've been crocheting since I was like seven though...


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Skyla is here! :wink:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> That is actually a fantastic idea! I bet the rate of teen pregnancy will go down!


I was just thinking that myself!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Skyla is here! :wink:


How did you know? Stalker!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> How did you know? Stalker!


  You posted on the milkweed thread! :wink:


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> How did you know? Stalker!


He's not going to get away with taking my position as stalker... :shades:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok.. I decided I don't want to go through all those pages lol!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> :laugh: I have two two tone chamoisees, and they look nothing alike! :lol: Billie is a very, very dark two tone chamoisee


Billie is a regular two tone chamoisee  your other goat looks like a broken chamoisee... there's difference


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Emzi00 said:


> He's not going to get away with taking my position as stalker... :shades:


You see my shades in my avatar? Well, I'm going :shades: to you too! :wink: Whatever :shades: means. :wink:


----------



## nchen7

Yea, I did some crocheting when I was little, then graduated to knitting. I find that more fun... Altho, I'm more or less a beginner...I can really only do straight lines and single colours. Haha


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Ok.. I decided I don't want to go through all those pages lol!


But Lacie put up cute pictures of Roo! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> You posted on the milkweed thread! :wink:


True true 



Emzi00 said:


> He's not going to get away with taking my position as stalker... :shades:


Haha!!!


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Billie is a regular two tone chamoisee  your other goat looks like a broken chamoisee... there's difference


I can guarantee you that he is not


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Emzi00 said:


> But Lacie put up cute pictures of Roo! :lol:


And I made a spelling mistake! :-o :-o  :wink: :grin:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> But Lacie put up cute pictures of Roo! :lol:


I saw those  and they were adorable!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> And I made a spelling mistake! :-o :-o  :wink: :grin:


Saw that too :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> I can guarantee you that he is not


Oliver, is the other one right? I can see white on him! That makes him a broken chamoisee! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Oliver, is the other one right? I can see white on him! That makes him a broken chamoisee! :lol:


Okay, you will we getting pictures in form of text tomorrow, and then you can tell exactly how you'd call em. 
Billie has gotten a lot darker since the picture on my website was taken. And that's a really odd angle of Oliver! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Good, then I can prove I'm right :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

So I have more people interested in the guinea pig but she might be housed with a male :/ I asked if he's fixed and if not would she be housed separate but the first text said they want a friend for their current one :/ I explained to them that the females must be bred at a young age to widen the pelvis, otherwise the kits will get stuck. She's one and a half or two now, so it's too late for her to get bred... Plus the male would pester her. Waiting to hear back, not sure what else I should do though?


----------



## Emzi00

:slapfloor: Maybe I'll send you baby pictures of them right now! Show you what's what!


----------



## goathiker

If you can't find a good home for her Sydney, bring her to camp with you. She can come live with my 2 female piggies. 
Having kits now would kill her.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So went to see the second Hobbit movie today.. It was good  I like the first one better though  lol! Can't wait to see the last one though!


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> If you can't find a good home for her Sydney, bring her to camp with you. She can come live with my 2 female piggies.
> Having kits now would kill her.


Ok  that's what I'm afraid of  I want to find her a new home soon, but not one that would kill her!


----------



## Sylvie

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I'm being stalked by people who never post here....


Okay, I guess I'm guilty of being one of those stalkers , it's just you all are so funny I have to read what you say, but I myself am not funny so keep silent............



Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I want a coal black draft horse with blue eyes! Though I don't think there has ever been one born like that :lol:


I want a Friesian!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

We could always use more people  I'm sure we don't really think we are always being funny lol!! It just comes out


----------



## Scottyhorse

Jill, the guy just said they would be in separate cages. But they have a young son, and what if he takes them both out at the same time or puts them together on accident? Should I still let them buy her?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOVE this song 






And the guys are so funny with their dancing :laugh:


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh: Scared Lacie away  :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol! Come back Lacie!


----------



## goatlady1314

Scottyhorse said:


> Yeah. Debit card, check books, etc.


Wow my family dont get bank accounts till we are 18!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Guess I should do some more website work...  lol


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Lol! Come back Lacie!


She's watching a movie


----------



## Scottyhorse

goatlady1314 said:


> Wow my family dont get bank accounts till we are 18!


I got my first bank account at 8 or 9, just a savings account though. Got my debit card about 2 years ago.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> She's watching a movie


Did you text her? :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> She's watching a movie


Aaahh!


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> Did you text her? :lol:


Yes, I did. And _technically_ Oliver isn't because he has white on his head and tail :roll:  :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Emma, how come Lacie gets pics of your goats and we never do??!  :angry: :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> Yes, I did. And _technically_ Oliver isn't because he has white on his head and tail :roll:  :lol:


Don't question Lacie when it comes to colors! Lol!!


----------



## Texaslass

nchen7 said:


> Yea, I did some crocheting when I was little, then graduated to knitting. I find that more fun... Altho, I'm more or less a beginner...I can really only do straight lines and single colours. Haha


I like knitting more than crochet now...I used to think it was harder, but I think it's just a different process that takes getting used to. I started that a little later tho....
I do a lot more knitting than crochet-made a couple of sweaters before even!  Very fun.


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> So went to see the second Hobbit movie today.. It was good  I like the first one better though  lol! Can't wait to see the last one though!


I'm jealous.


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> Emma, how come Lacie gets pics of your goats and we never do??!  :angry: :lol:


Because it is incredibly hard to get pictures off of my crappy phone onto here, and I don't have anyone else's numbers! :lol:
I'll get good ones in the spring once Billie kids and I clip them  They're really fuzzy! I might go out one of these days and get some of them playing in the snow though


----------



## NubianFan

Sylvie you should just join in, we are all just chatting about our day, usually.


----------



## Texaslass

What's wrong with fuzzy anyway!!!?! I love fuzzy goats!  I feel so sorry for clipped ones, poor things have no dignity, :lol: though Alpines seem to keep theirs a little better than the rest... I really don't like shaved Nigerians..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> I'm jealous.


Have you seen the first one?


----------



## nchen7

Emma, i wanna see your goats! i love it when they're fuzzy!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Texaslass said:


> I really don't like shaved Nigerians..


o: How dare you say that??? :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Have you seen the first one?


Ya, but not in the theater- we own the DVD, but have only watched it once.  We're so busy, it's hard to fit in a 3 hour movie. :/
I really don't like a lot of things about it, but anything LOTR-related is awesome, so.


----------



## Texaslass

Scottyhorse said:


> How dare you say that??? :lol:


Because it's true!  I love the cute little fuzzy things, that's one of their best qualities! Lil' fuzzballs. haha


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> What's wrong with fuzzy anyway!!!?! I love fuzzy goats!  I feel so sorry for clipped ones, poor things have no dignity, :lol: though Alpines seem to keep theirs a little better than the rest... I really don't like shaved Nigerians..


Being fuzzy doesn't show their conformation well, and I think they look better, more cleaned up! 
That would be because Nigerians are _kinda_ a dairy breed, and dairy breeds look best clipped IMHO.


----------



## goatlady1314

Scottyhorse said:


> I got my first bank account at 8 or 9, just a savings account though. Got my debit card about 2 years ago.


Do u ever use it?


----------



## nchen7

I LOVE fuzzy goats!!! I think they look weird when they're shaved. I wouldn't dream of shaving down my fuzzy Missy, even though it's hot here. she deals with the heat just fine.


----------



## Texaslass

Well, they're cuter fuzzy, even if less elegant. :roll:


----------



## Scottyhorse

He says hello


----------



## Emzi00

nchen7 said:


> Emma, i wanna see your goats! i love it when they're fuzzy!


:laugh: I'm on break so I have more time, I'll see if I can get some then. They won't be set up or anything, unless they magically set themselves up  :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Oh who cares if they're set up? :roll: We know you have nice goats.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> Ya, but not in the theater- we own the DVD, but have only watched it once.  We're so busy, it's hard to fit in a 3 hour movie. :/
> 
> I really don't like a lot of things about it, but anything LOTR-related is awesome, so.


Oh.. 
Youth group went to go see the both in theater.. Then my family watched it at home...

Lol! LOTR is awesome


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> Oh who cares if they're set up? :roll: We know you have nice goats.


I do! They don't look quite as nice as when they are. And I have okay goats, Lacie has nice goats, Skyla has nice goats, Sydney has nice goats...


----------



## nchen7

I don't care if they're not set up.


----------



## NubianFan

Skyla that is funny my daughter and I went and saw the Hobbit movie today too and I agree the first one was better.


----------



## nchen7

I'm kind of watching Elf right now. it's SOO funny.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> I do! They don't look quite as nice as when they are. And I have okay goats, Lacie has nice goats, Skyla has nice goats, Sydney has nice goats...


You do too have nice goats!  And thanks!  :hug:

My fish were nibbling on my fingers :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Sydney you need to get you a tank of doctor fish...


----------



## Scottyhorse

NubianFan said:


> Sydney you need to get you a tank of doctor fish...


:laugh: That would be kinda cool.


----------



## NubianFan

I want a tank of them, I could keep them in full time work giving me pedicures.


----------



## goathiker

:shock::shock::shock:


----------



## NubianFan

I love Elf


----------



## NubianFan

Jill that video is scary and I can't believe that the horse people in this video were jumping in front of and running at the horses, they should have known better. If they had acted in a calmer and more rational way and let that first horse run it out the second horse would have never gotten involved. That was just unbelievable, the lady who was doing the announcing seemed to be the only one with a level head.


----------



## nchen7

Leslie, that was what I was thinking, and I'm not a horse person (will be getting on my first real horse ride next Sunday!). the ppl chasing the horse around looks like they're hunting it, and making it panic even more. I also think all the other horses should have been moved out of the rink.... but what do I know?


----------



## nchen7

ok, it's bed time for me now. nite nite everyone! tty all tmr!


----------



## NubianFan

Your instincts are right on, they should have left the horse totally alone, in fact they all should have turned their backs on it and stopped making any eye contact with it's body and let it run. Then they should have either moved the other horses out of the ring or kept them bunched quietly in the center. It was so scary for me to watch because I was so afraid the horses was going to impale itself on the shaft of that cart. Or tangle in harness and lines and break a leg. Everyone should have gotten out of the way and let the horse calm down instead of running at it waving their arms like morons. I couldn't actually believe it you would think horse people would know better.


----------



## NubianFan

Night Ni


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> :shock::shock::shock:


OMGosh!! :shock: That was scary!! I hope no one got hurt too badly!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Jill that video is scary and I can't believe that the horse people in this video were jumping in front of and running at the horses, they should have known better. If they had acted in a calmer and more rational way and let that first horse run it out the second horse would have never gotten involved. That was just unbelievable, the lady who was doing the announcing seemed to be the only one with a level head.


I agree 100%!
I was getting upset and 'yelling' at the screen lol! And the crowd yelling didn't help any either! These are horse people, they should all know well enough!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Your instincts are right on, they should have left the horse totally alone, in fact they all should have turned their backs on it and stopped making any eye contact with it's body and let it run. Then they should have either moved the other horses out of the ring or kept them bunched quietly in the center. It was so scary for me to watch because I was so afraid the horses was going to impale itself on the shaft of that cart. Or tangle in harness and lines and break a leg. Everyone should have gotten out of the way and let the horse calm down instead of running at it waving their arms like morons. I couldn't actually believe it you would think horse people would know better.


Yep..
Calm talking wouldn't hurt any either... 
I guess these people were all panicked (understandably) but still... Idk.. I just hope no one was hurt too badly...


----------



## NubianFan

me too but I think that one man that got run over was hurt and I think the second horse was hurt, notice it step through the shafts and ran with the one shaft between his legs for a good while


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah.. I would imagine he would be pretty hurt.. But why he thought getting in front of a spooked horse was going to stop him is beyond me! That was one of the most stupid things! 

I just hope they weren't hurt too badly...


----------



## NubianFan

I don't know what he was thinking either and he was an older man too. I also wonder WHY these horses spooked so HARD over seemingly nothing. They must be bred up hot hot hot to begin with. Not something I would want to be handling and driving. That second horse worried me because it was breathing so labored and it never did try to get back up. I know it had been running hard, but you would think it would try to get up. I just wonder if it had hurt itself in some way internally that we couldn't see visibly.


----------



## NubianFan

If anyone has any medical advice they are dealing with a buck with low temp, snotty nasal discharge, bloated belly, and rattling breathing who is currently down on that thread titled Sent do to be bred Buck sick. I don't feel comfortable giving much medica;  advice but sounds like they need some asap.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I read through the comments and I guess the first horse there was some bees or something? Idk.. Arabs are hot most of the time as it is! 

Yah.. I don't know...


----------



## goathiker

Everyone was alright. The ring steward that got ran over wasn't injured too badly. The whole thing was like watching a slow motion train wreck. These weren't beginners either. This was the National Arabian Specialty in 2001. 
A little perversely perhaps, I think that the one horse and handler that was still standing quietly hitched to his buggy should have won. Just for being the only intelligent handler in the ring.


----------



## goathiker

Oh Leslie, they ran up and tranked the second horse while they had it down.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Glad to hear it!
Yah it looked like a national show or something.. I knew they weren't beginners!

I agree!


----------



## NubianFan

Oh good, I am glad they tranqued it and it wasn't like internally bleeding or something. 
Yeah that is just cuckoo, the good handler totally should have won. Also the poor lady who's horse got hit and spooked and ran a few step but she got her's back under control. obviously a better trained horse or better handler or both. I think it was a lady, I may be remembering it wrong it might have been a man.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

This was handled much nicer lol


----------



## NubianFan

Now there is a lady with a goat having contractions that has never kidded one out before in the thread called Guess how many her handle is Luisa


----------



## goathiker

I'll go surf around and see where I can help.


----------



## Scottyhorse

:gah: I swear, this guinea pig is never going to sell!!! I had someone cancel coming out this morning, but the roads were icy where they were and they didn't want to come. Had someone supposed to be here in 15 mins or so and they had a 'change of plans' and weren't going to be able to make it out tonight :gah: ullhair: This is the fourth person who has canceled! Jill, you might be getting a guinea pig next summer.... We wanted to sell her before then, though.


----------



## NubianFan

Yes handled much better too and good thing, if those big bruiser got up a full head of steam they really could do some damage. Those big guys are typically calmer horses too though, especially the Belgians. You get a little more fire in the Shires and Clydesdales but still not like a light horse will have.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I really like Belgians  they are so sweet  the first time I rode one, was when I was younger I was working for ride time at a barn. They had two Belgian sisters and on trails (up the hills) the would race! :shock: and no one told me and the other girl till AFTER they ran up the hill on us! :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

I test rode a percheron/Tennessee walking horse cross, size and weight of the perchie, gait of the twh. he was a nicely gaited horse, but I could not get him to MOVVVEEEE he was sooooo lazy. And things that cue a regular horse were like flies landing on his skin to him. He just was so deadsided. 
My neighbor had three Belgian boys I fell in love with though and sometimes they would rip and tear around the pasture at a gallop sounded like thunder and sure was fun to see!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha! A lady we knew had a QH/Draft mix gelding that I would ride (and she wanted me to show but I declined as of the 'trade' that would have had to be made...) and sometimes she would have me work her spotted draft gelding and man! He would NOT move! LOL! I would have two (one for each and lol!) dressage crops and still couldn't get more then a slow trot out of him lol! He didn't like the crops so threw a few bucks (if you wanna call it that lol!) but yah... He was lazy :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

I like Gypsy Vanners


----------



## Scottyhorse

I got my mom a rosary for Christmas. I hope she likes it.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Did everyone leave?


----------



## goathiker

I'm here. Just watching for the gal whose doe is kidding.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm in and out.. Watching stuff in YouTube when I should be sleeping..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well off to bed for me.. Night guys :wave:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Night Skyla. I'm texting. I hate autocorrect! :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

My brother just fixed a pocket watch that's over 90 years old and hasn't been working in years and years and years. He's seriously TEN.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well I don't want to name any names  Just that they never post to this particular thread, but they keep up with this particular thread....


Stalker alert! And how do you know this??


----------



## littlegoatgirl

:wave:

I've had a savings account since age 5 Our parents make us put our auction $$ in our savings for college, the we get to spend the 20-30 dollars of premiums we get... Although I usually stash them in my piggy bank and use it for something else later on that's worth more


----------



## Scottyhorse

That's cool Sarah.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Yep

Where's my other half? Emmmma?


----------



## Emzi00

Sorry Sarah, I was tuckered out, I'll stay up tonight I promise!


----------



## nchen7

morning! one last full day of work until xmas time. then family comes. yay!!


----------



## goatlady1314

Yay I cant wait tell CHRISTMAS either!!!


----------



## nchen7

I just can't wait to not have to sit at my desk all day for a few days. ah....the little things in life. lol


----------



## emilieanne

Morning guys!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Morning


----------



## nchen7

morning. just went to the grocery store with work ppl to try to avoid the lines. and the parking lot was PACKED. oy


----------



## nchen7

and my SS got her gift!!! hurray for the post man!!!! my packages actually got to their destination within about 2 weeks. yay!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yay!! That's good!!


----------



## nchen7

so sleepy today. I want to be horizontal...


----------



## emilieanne

I REALLY gotta separate my babies lol. The boy is going crazy already, and dad thought it was kennel cough :'D ahaha. 

How is everyone?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nchen7 said:


> so sleepy today. I want to be horizontal...


Im sleepy too *yawn* I'm glad I don't have to work till later  it's gonna be CRAZY there today! Eek!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol that's funny Emilie :laugh:

Good  how's you?


----------



## emilieanne

Better. 
A kid that use to stalk me was at a Christmas party I was at last night & I'm pretty sure he's stalkin me again but other than that I'm pretty darn good


----------



## nchen7

i hate stalkers. my first bf turned into a bit of a stalker after I dumped him. he still tries to get in touch with me every so often.... so creepy!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Eek that's creepy!


----------



## nchen7

SUPER creepy. but, I've gotten rid of him. live and learn. everyone gets one by for a terrible relationship. all others are on you. lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I would imagine :shock:


----------



## nchen7

so I think maybe customs opened up the package to my SS and took one of the packages out..... her post had one thing missing. i'm sad now...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Awe  that's sad


----------



## nchen7

I know! i'm hoping she forgot to post it.....

any plans for today?


----------



## nchen7

oh! it got there! just broke.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I just saw that 
That's a bummer, but at least it got there


----------



## nchen7

so I did this little fun test
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2013/12/20/sunday-review/dialect-quiz-map.html?_r=0

and apparently I speak like i'm from Honolulu, Saint Paul Minnesota, and Pembroke Pines Florida.....


----------



## Texaslass

It thinks I talk like I'm from Lubbock, TX, Oklahoma City, Ok, or Little Rock Arkansas. 
not too far off, I guess. I'm a lot more south though. 
It probably would've worked better 'cept I couldn't answer a bunch of the road-related questions, since I never drive.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hey everyone. I'm in a very good mood today! Hopefully it stays that way till at least Christmas!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm sick today!! :hair: :veryangry: :GAAH: :wallbang: This close to Christmas too!! :tears: 

In other news... I weighed Ebony's kids today, they are just a little over a month old, and they now weigh 27lbs, and 33lbs


----------



## emilieanne

Sorry lacie :/
Anyone who wants to buy me a milkin stand, I'll be glad to send them milk  
Lol milking nigi's on the ground with them walkin around is so hard!!! Gah!! :hair:


----------



## Emzi00

Sorry Lacie :hug: Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Axykatt

emilieanne said:


> Sorry lacie :/
> Anyone who wants to buy me a milkin stand, I'll be glad to send them milk
> Lol milking nigi's on the ground with them walkin around is so hard!!! Gah!! :hair:


If you were in GA I'd have my hubby build you one. The materials were super cheap. Spent less than $50 on them!


----------



## Scottyhorse

I think I was born in the wrong country. I'm having tea and english muffins (or crumpets I guess) for a snack. :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

If you didn't put milk in the tea, you're in the US


----------



## goathiker

Emilie, just build a little platform in a corner about 2 feet by 3 feet. Put a little feedbox right in the corner and a really short piece of chain with a snap on it to tie the doe's collar on. I milked for years like this and it always worked really well.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I usually put cream in it, but we don't have any. And none of the girls are in milk either 

I'm doing that test Ni linked... And so far... Lol.


----------



## Axykatt

Scottyhorse said:


> I think I was born in the wrong country. I'm having tea and english muffins (or crumpets I guess) for a snack. :lol:


Mmmm! Now I want tea and crumpets!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Ok then.


----------



## Emzi00

Mine said Seattle, Irving Texas and Plano Texas


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So, I measured Hyacinth's and Alice's bellies. Hyacinth is 4' 11" around, and Alice is 5' 5 1/2" around :shocked: wonder how many they have cooking! Alice could be due anytime, and Hyacinth has 4 months to go


----------



## Scottyhorse

Heading to the bank so I can deposit this check and then spend it for this dang tank! :lol: BRB.


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Mine said Seattle, Irving Texas and Plano Texas


Cool! But where'd you get that I wonder? onder: :lol: Any Texan relatives??


----------



## Axykatt

What quiz is this?


----------



## emilieanne

goathiker said:


> Emilie, just build a little platform in a corner about 2 feet by 3 feet. Put a little feedbox right in the corner and a really short piece of chain with a snap on it to tie the doe's collar on. I milked for years like this and it always worked really well.


I would but I need it to go to shows too, shaving is a pain in the toocas too lol cause I have to do everything by myself, not to Mention I always end up helping other people by milking their does & shaving their goats or doing hooves. 
You know, everything!


----------



## Scottyhorse

I got my moms gift in the mail today.  It's all wrapped up and smaller than a deck of cards! So tiny! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> Cool! But where'd you get that I wonder? onder: :lol: Any Texan relatives??


None  I just talk weird for where I live I guess :lol: Not to mention that I don't enunciate well, my friends understand me, that's all that matters


----------



## Scottyhorse

This is seriously a lawyers name here. :doh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^ LOL!
I got my moms gift today (a kerosene lantern and cow print wrapping paper) but I his it, and took a tiny box put a few goat pebbles in it and wrapped it I. The cow print wrapping paper and put it under the tree :lol: I can't wait to see her face when she opens that! :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

scottyhorse said:


> this is seriously a lawyers name here. :doh:
> 
> View attachment 50507


hahahah!! :rofl:


----------



## goathiker

It said it was too busy to generate my map...Story of my life


----------



## Emzi00

My neighbor's paying me $30 to go take care of their horse Christmas eve and Christmas day! I would've done it for free! And it's a sweet little filly, so cute! She's all black except for a very very small snip!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Well after today's purchases my account balance will be... drumroll.... $53.65! There goes my money! :lol: Why did I have to pick all the expensive hobbies?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> My neighbor's paying me $30 to go take care of their horse Christmas eve and Christmas day! I would've done it for free! And it's a sweet little filly, so cute! She's all black except for a very very small snip!


That's awesome Emma! I got paid $40 a few weeks ago to watch an old dog. Just sit around, and let her out a few times a day. I didn't even have to feed her :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

:lol: Now if only I could do this for a living! That would be awesome!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I got paid $100 once to groom a horse 2xs a week for like a month or two.. And it was an old mare so she didn't get dirty much lol! Plus she had a blanket on cause it was winter.. And I already took care of her cause I worked at the birding barn lol! I loved it though 
And one time a lady paid me like $39 to hose her horses leg and rewrap it just once lol!


----------



## emilieanne

I got paid 200$ to watch a cat for a week or so. 
I just had to clean the litter box that practically cleaned itself, feed, and water. 
Except the last day. The people were about 5 min away from their RV and the cat puked alllll over the dash of the rv and so I cleaned that up but they said I didn't have to. 
I took that 200$ and bought a ADGA doe. 
Lol then they also gave me a pair of rubber boots for cleaning stalls. ;D


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Axykatt said:


> What quiz is this?


Yeah. What quiz is this? I'm interested too. :wink:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Also, I found a beautiful horse for sale. I'm not getting her because it's winter, but she's cute! :smile:

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/grd/4234867543.html


----------



## Scottyhorse

http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2013/12/20/sunday-review/dialect-quiz-map.html?_r=0


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

She's a cute little mare I like Morgans myself though


----------



## Sylvie

The quiz told me I'm from......drumroll........California! lol


----------



## NubianFan

It says I talk like I'm from Little Rock Arkansas, Imagine that LOL the other two cities it picked were even further south, Montgomery Alabama, and Columbus, Georgia, I have been told I sound like I am from Georgia before. LOL


----------



## Scottyhorse

How surprising


----------



## Scottyhorse

I took the quiz again, and I got Milwaukee (again)(last time all mine were in that area), Rochester, and Buffalo! So far my whole family has been in the Cali/Nevada area.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

I placed in Minneapolis, MN and Des Moines, IA. :smile:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

My kinda horse


----------



## goathiker

Patrick, if you buy a horse that age or older, please have the extra to have at least it's front legs and feet x-rayed. These old horses can either go forever OR go completely lame in a heartbeat. Since she looks to have been used for some gaming, it would really protect your investment. Also a light colored horse look over really well for little tumors under the skin. 

She is pretty though.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> My kinda horse


English! :roll: :doh: Too fancy for my taste; and did I mention English! :roll:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> I placed in Minneapolis, MN and Des Moines, IA. :smile:


I wonder how you got the MN result, huh? onder: :scratch:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

goathiker said:


> Patrick, if you buy a horse that age or older, please have the extra to have at least it's front legs and feet x-rayed. These old horses can either go forever OR go completely lame in a heartbeat. Since she looks to have been used for some gaming, it would really protect your investment. Also a light colored horse look over really well for little tumors under the skin.
> 
> She is pretty though.


I'll keep that in mind. Thank you! :wink: :smile:


----------



## Emzi00

I took it again too, I got Spokane Washington, Seattle, and Santa Ana/Irvine


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Patrick, if you buy a horse that age or older, please have the extra to have at least it's front legs and feet x-rayed. These old horses can either go forever OR go completely lame in a heartbeat. Since she looks to have been used for some gaming, it would really protect your investment. Also a light colored horse look over really well for little tumors under the skin.
> 
> She is pretty though.


Great advice right there!!!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Scottyhorse said:


> I wonder how you got the MN result, huh? onder: :scratch:


Yeah, I don't really know!?!?? onder: onder: :grin: :grin:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> I took it again too, I got Spokane Washington, Seattle, and Santa Ana/Irvine


Go Washington! :dance:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> English! :roll: :doh: Too fancy for my taste; and did I mention English! :roll:


I LOVE English  my favorite  I like English pleasure the most  equitation classes are annoying.. Just like showmanship with goats  I can do them.. But it's like I freak out knowing I'M the one being judged.. Idk lol!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Yeah, I don't really know!?!?? onder: onder: :grin: :grin:


I'm still wondering how I got my results :scratch: Maybe I'm supposed to live there or something :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

This was mine LOL! I got two MA town but no NH towns


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I LOVE English  my favorite  I like English pleasure the most  equitation classes are annoying.. Just like showmanship with goats  I can do them.. But it's like I freak out knowing I'M the one being judged.. Idk lol!


I ride english as well   :dance: I'm going to start cross country training next spring/summer. I _will _though train my paint 2 year old western


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I LOVE English  my favorite  I like English pleasure the most  equitation classes are annoying.. Just like showmanship with goats  I can do them.. But it's like I freak out knowing I'M the one being judged.. Idk lol!


Ok, #1: No!!! Western allllllllll the wayyyyy!!!!!!!! :grin: :wink:

#2: Showmanship is my favorite type of goat showing! I would rather take 1 showmanship class than 4 judging classes! :grin: :wink: :smile: :smile:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Scottyhorse said:


> I ride english as well   :dance: I'm going to start cross country training next spring/summer. I _will _though train my paint 2 year old western


How can you ride English? It looks so unnatural! IMO :wink:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> I ride english as well   :dance: I'm going to start cross country training next spring/summer. I _will _though train my paint 2 year old western


It's awesome 
I've never done much jumping.. Only a little for fun after lessons.. And it was tiny lol! Like half a foot :ROFL: 
I liked doing speed games after more 

But XC sounds like fun 

That's cool  I miss horses soo much


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Ok, #1: No!!! Western allllllllll the wayyyyy!!!!!!!! :grin: :wink:
> 
> #2: Showmanship is my favorite type of goat showing! I would rather take 1 showmanship class than 4 judging classes! :grin: :wink: :smile: :smile:


I don't like judging either lol! I just do breed classes at open shows  no showmanship for me


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> How can you ride English? It looks so unnatural! IMO :wink:


It's way better then western IMO  lol!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> How can you ride English? It looks so unnatural! IMO :wink:


I like both :wink: My arabian is trained in English (jumping and dressage) and I like jumping so I don't want to switch him over. I did ride him western for a couple years when I first got him, though.


----------



## Emzi00

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> How can you ride English? It looks so unnatural! IMO :wink:


I started out riding western, I swore I would never ride english! And then I started riding english...
It's really not all that bad. I like english saddles better, I think they're more comfortable. And posting makes for a much smoother ride. 
I like them both, but I do like western better, makes me feel like I'm in one of those old west movies :laugh:


----------



## goathiker

I always rode bareback. I wish I could have a pony and not give up my goats. I couldn't do right by both though.


----------



## Emzi00

I always loved bareback, until I fell off and never quite got my balance back. :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

What about Leasing Jill?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I fell off bareback once cause I was laughing so hard lol! I just slid right off the side :lol: that somehow the only time I fell off bareback :lol:


----------



## Sylvie

I know a riding instrutor who teaches all her students to ride bare back, jump bare back, ride english, and then dressage, and then western......in that order, and not skiping any.......I guess it works 'cause all her pupils ride really well.


----------



## goathiker

Well, I just got wonderful news (sarcasm)


----------



## Emzi00

What's that Jill?


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, someone stole my DH's debit card number and wiped out both of our bank accounts. Thank God I bought feed on Saturday.


----------



## NubianFan

goathiker said:


> Yeah, someone stole my DH's debit card number and wiped out both of our bank accounts. Thank God I bought feed on Saturday.


 OMG!!!!! I am so very sorry, that just stinks. Do they have any kind of theft protection or is it just gone?


----------



## NubianFan

And to everyone who was on last night when I disappeared I am sorry, I just completely lost internet connection and just got it back tonight. I guess they were having trouble because mom said she saw service men out this morning.


----------



## goathiker

The bank should put it all back, I really hope. It's pretty clear cut. It will just take some time. Hope the guy got everything he wanted for Christmas :eyeroll:


----------



## NubianFan

Oh thank goodness Jill, that kinda thing is so scary and so infuriating.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's awful Jill!


----------



## goathiker

They ordered from Cabellas, 3 or 4 things from France, and a pizza in Yonkers. Plus dating sites and Facebook points on the computer. It looks like they are getting it straightened out pretty quick.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Wow.. Glad hey have it pretty much figured out though.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Oh man I'm so sorry Jill!  :hug:


----------



## goathiker

Anyway, back to the pony thing...I'm too selfish to lease. I would want it to be mine, with no one to answer to. Plus I already sold my horse trailer and made my horse shelter into a goat barn. It would be fun to go riding sometime though.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Apparently I'm from the Sacramento area!! :ROFL: how ever did they know? :lol:

That sucks Jill, and least the bank is figuring it out!


----------



## NubianFan

Skyla!!!! I pm'd you!!


----------



## Texaslass

Well, now we're getting somewhere, I took it again and instead of Oklahoma city it said Fort Worth, TX. IDK where it got Ok city in the first place. :shrug: :lol: The others were the same, Lubbock tx and Little Rock.
I need to ask my dad about what the road stuffs are called.  He drives all the time- I don't. :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Anyway, back to the pony thing...I'm too selfish to lease. I would want it to be mine, with no one to answer to. Plus I already sold my horse trailer and made my horse shelter into a goat barn. It would be fun to go riding sometime though.


We have four horses you can ride. :-D Where is the Rendezvous going to be held? Have you found out yet?


----------



## Emzi00

My reactions to those people would be a few choice words... but that sucks. That really really sucks.


----------



## Texaslass

Man I am tired, I feel like I got run over by a moose today. :crazy: :hammer:

:mecry: I just realized we no longer have the upside down butted goat emoticon!!


----------



## Emzi00

Are you feeling any better, Lacie?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, I've got the sore throat almost under control, but my nose can't decide if it wants to run or stuff up :/


----------



## Emzi00

That doesn't sound pleasant, hope you feel better. :/


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It decided it wants to be runny again... fabulous... No, not very pleasant, but it could be worse!


----------



## Texaslass

Sorry Lacie :hug: But look on the bright side, at least it's not the flu! :lol: :hug: (least it doesn't sound like it)

G'night y'all, we are driving an hour and a half (one way) to my granddad's tomorrow for a Christmas get-together. 
I forgot to tell y'all that he's doing much better, even went shopping today! 
my aunt is staying with him right now(she was soming for Xmas anyway, but she same a bit more quickly when he had the accident, so she's been looking after him.  )
And I am dead beat for some reason anyway, so nighty nite! :wave:


----------



## Emzi00

I hate having so many sweets around during the holidays, I'm going to get fat! :hair:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Skyla!!!! I pm'd you!!


Got it  :hug:


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> I hate having so many sweets around during the holidays, I'm going to get fat! :hair:


I know what you mean!! :hair: It's just cruel and unjust to put so may delish things in front of people!! :angry:
I felt bad today because I went and ate bad stuff the last couple of days. :angry: It's just never worth it, but for some reason I can't remember that when I'm staring down something that will put my taste buds in heaven!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It's like eating baby angles  :drool: you just don't think of what happens after  lol!


----------



## Texaslass

j.o.y. Farm said:


> it's like eating baby angles  :drool: You just don't think of what happens after  lol!


..:rofl:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hehe!  it's true!


----------



## Texaslass

I know! :slapfloor:

It ate my smilie.. 

Okay, I'm really going now!  Merry Christmas Eve eve everyone!  :wave:


----------



## Emzi00

I took some pictures of the goats today  I'll see about getting them on here tomorrow  Fuzzies


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> I took some pictures of the goats today  I'll see about getting them on here tomorrow  Fuzzies


 :thumbup:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yay!! Can't wait to see those pics Emma! 

Night sarah :hug: merry Christmas Eve eve to you too


----------



## Emzi00

Oliver's still wearing my bandana around his neck :lol: I should probably take that off soon


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! That's too funny! 

I have to get some Christmas pics Of the goats tomorrow! Someone remind me in the morning! LOL!


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh: I'll remind you


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok good  

I want to get good ones of them all with their hats and antlers


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I think I'm gonna head to bed now... *yawn* will talk to everyone in the morning  :wave:


----------



## Emzi00

But it's only 10:20!!!!!!! :tears: Stay....


----------



## NubianFan

Night Skyla!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! How much longer do you want me to stay!?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Night Skyla!!


Didn't know you were still on! Lol!

Night Leslie


----------



## NubianFan

Well I am going back and forth between here and watching Red Dwarf with my daughter on Netflix. LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh lol 

Ok.. I can barely hold my eyes open.. Good night before I start posting random pictures I find


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Like this one!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Or this one...


----------



## NubianFan

LOL that made us laugh!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> LOL that made us laugh!!


Is 'us' you and your daughter? Lol!

Yah.. I don't even remember where I found that one lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm




----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> LOL! How much longer do you want me to stay!?


*snuffle* Forever.. *snuffle*


----------



## NubianFan

Yeah I called her over to see, we like them all but the unicorn is the one that made us laugh.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Awes! You even said snuffle! 
:laugh:

Ok.. Maybe a bit longer... If you post more  lol!


----------



## NubianFan

Forget cloud nine I am on cloud nineteen tonight!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Yeah I called her over to see, we like them all but the unicorn is the one that made us laugh.


Haha! My mom was like "why?? What is wrong with you?" LOL! She thinks I'm weird


----------



## NubianFan

I am not very creative tonight.


----------



## Emzi00

The chicken one was funny


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm




----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> I am not very creative tonight.


Neither..  I'm too tired


----------



## NubianFan

They are all funny and now I want boneless chicken "boiled eggs"


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> The chicken one was funny


Which one? Lol!

You should see the 700+ things I have saved in my iPod! LOL! It's kinda scary! Lol!


----------



## NubianFan

I am too busy basking in the glow to be creative.


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> Forget cloud nine I am on cloud nineteen tonight!!!


Do tell..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> I am too busy basking in the glow to be creative.


The glow of.. Your beaming face?!  :laugh:


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Which one? Lol!
> 
> You should see the 700+ things I have saved in my iPod! LOL! It's kinda scary! Lol!


Both!
I should, shouldn't I! :slapfloor:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Both!
> 
> I should, shouldn't I! :slapfloor:


:laugh:

LOL! I'll just post them for y'all to see  lol!


----------



## NubianFan

This is my all time fav from way back about 10 years ago when I first saw it.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm




----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> This is my all time fav from way back about 10 years ago when I first saw it.


Haha! I've always liked that one too :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> This is my all time fav from way back about 10 years ago when I first saw it.


:slapfloor: :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

How true?! Oye!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm




----------



## J.O.Y. Farm




----------



## Emzi00

:slapfloor:


----------



## NubianFan

ha ha


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm




----------



## Emzi00

:laugh: Too funny!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok.. Time for me to snore.. I'm beat.. I'm really headed to bed now.. Sorry Emma..  night you two and who ever else is on :hug:


----------



## NubianFan

Lolol


----------



## NubianFan

Night Skyla have a good sleep


----------



## Emzi00

[No message]


----------



## NubianFan

How did you post a blank post Emma it won't let me do that.


----------



## goathiker

G'Night, Skyla


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> How did you post a blank post Emma it won't let me do that.


I have no idea.... that's weird....


----------



## Emzi00

It was supposed to say:
Night Skyla :hug:


----------



## NubianFan

sent you a pm too Emma


----------



## Emzi00

Got it


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Night all  :hug:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Ok, I'm back from Salvation Army bell ringing; though I can't stay long. :wink: :smile:

Skyla, Leslie, those pictures are way too funny!!!! :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## goathiker

All right, what gossip am I missing out on?


----------



## Emzi00

Just boy stuff  Not a whole lot Jill


----------



## NubianFan

I pm'd you too Jill LOL


----------



## Emzi00

Hehe, never thought I'd say this, but I can't wait for break to be over so I can go back to school!


----------



## NubianFan

twisted


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh:


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> All right, what gossip am I missing out on?


:laugh: Join the club :razz:


----------



## NubianFan

hee hee


----------



## Emzi00

:lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Wow


----------



## Scottyhorse

So. My mom just heard from her birth mom who she hasn't spoke to in over 20 years. Her birth mom was very abusive to her and her two brothers. When they last talked, they just wanted her to apologize. She denied what she did, so my mom and her brothers told her they want her out of their lives for good and to never talk to them again. Well... she (my moms birth mom) had someone call my mom tonight. I don't know what was said in the phone convo, or if my mom even got to talk to her birth mom, but my mom was crying by the end of it.


----------



## NubianFan

free!!!


----------



## NubianFan

Scottyhorse said:


> So. My mom just heard from her birth mom who she hasn't spoke to in over 20 years. Her birth mom was very abusive to her and her two brothers. When they last talked, they just wanted her to apologize. She denied what she did, so my mom and her brothers told her they want her out of their lives for good and to never talk to them again. Well... she (my moms birth mom) had someone call my mom tonight. I don't know what was said in the phone convo, or if my mom even got to talk to her birth mom, but my mom was crying by the end of it.


I am sorry that is a hard thing for your mom to have to deal with and it is one of those kinds of hurts that never really goes away.


----------



## goathiker

Wow, that's too bad.


----------



## Emzi00

Where's my other half?? Saraahhh!


----------



## Scottyhorse

And right before Christmas too.


----------



## goathiker

...


----------



## Emzi00

goathiker said:


> ...


:ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Im going to go, at least for now. TTYL.


----------



## Emzi00

Night Sydney


----------



## NubianFan

Jill did you get my pm?
I am running out of steam quickly tonight.


----------



## goathiker

TTYL

You know it occurred to me today that it will be 100 years before there is another year 13. Maybe next year will be luckier and happier for everyone.


----------



## goathiker

Yep, I got it Leslie  Will reply later.


----------



## NubianFan

I am about to crash, everyone have a good night.


----------



## Emzi00

Good Night Leslie :hug:


----------



## ksalvagno

Hey Everyone, have a Merry Christmas. 

I probably won't be on for the next couple of days and probably won't be on much till after the new year.

DH is on vacation and we are trying to get work done around the house. We have our master bathroom to finish up and a laminate floor to install in the hallway. Plus get a few odds and ends done.

I hope you all have a very good holiday!


----------



## Emzi00

Merry Christmas to you too Karen!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Merry Christmas Karen  sounds cool, that's what I'll be doing soon. I don't like my floors, and I'll be redoing them in hardwood probably, I hate carpet, and laminate gets tore up too easily here.

I'm looking forward to next year Jill! This year just was not a good year here, at all.

Emma, I don't think they got me a cheese wheel  nothing under the tree looks cheese wheelish...


----------



## Emzi00

Point me out exactly what you want and remind me in time for next year. I can't believe that they wouldn't get you one. :/


----------



## Emzi00

If anyone is still on, good night, I'm headed to bed


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Where's my other half?? Saraahhh!


I'm here!!! Are you still here???


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> If anyone is still on, good night, I'm headed to bed


No don't leave!!!!
:tears: 
Right when I get on... :mecry:


----------



## emilieanne

Merry Christmas Eve!!! 
Off to throw boots on & milk....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Morning all 

Ready to go back to bed *yawn*


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> No don't leave!!!!
> :tears:
> Right when I get on... :mecry:


:laugh: One of these nights we need to get on at the same time! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Skyla, don't forget to take those pictures


----------



## emilieanne

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Morning all  Ready to go back to bed *yawn*


Can I really?!!? Lol 
I wish....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Skyla, don't forget to take those pictures


Got them!  sorta.. Lol! Hang on and I'll post them


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

emilieanne said:


> Can I really?!!? Lol
> I wish....


 Would be nice! Lol!


----------



## Emzi00

j.o.y. Farm said:


> got them!  sorta.. Lol! Hang on and i'll post them


   Yay!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok.. If I had more help this would have worked... But I tried to take all 7 does out and that didn't go over very well... Soo.. Good pics are scarce lol and info rope burn


----------



## Emzi00

Cute!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Neither the goats or my siblings were very cooperative


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hehe!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Very cute pictures, Skyla! :thumbup: :grin:



J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Neither the goats or my siblings were very cooperative


They usually aren't! LOL :razz: :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks 

LOL! No, not usually :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

I couldn't get my pictures to upload on the computer... so this will have to do for now.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Merry Christmas Eve everyone!
Yes Emma, we are both staying on until at least midnight tonight okay? I will get on by at least 11:30 tonight

Okay, you guys convinced me, I'm going to take pictures Question though, skyla, how do you keep the Santa hats on them? In the summer I tried to put a hat on and it wouldn't stay on


----------



## Emzi00

Deal Sarah  I'll be on.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'll be on around that time too  hopefully :lol:


They are 'pet hats' so they have little straps so they don't fall off  hehe!

Ok headed out to work now TTYL


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Cool

Guys I can't wait for Christmas!!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I'll be on around that time too  hopefully :lol:
> 
> They are 'pet hats' so they have little straps so they don't fall off  hehe!
> 
> Ok headed out to work now TTYL


Ohhh okay! Thanks


----------



## Emzi00

I can't wait for Christmas either!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

So close!!

[I may have one of these going for BB's due date too]


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Emzi00 said:


> I can't wait for Christmas either!


You'll have to for about half a day! Then you can stop waiting! :laugh: :wink: :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

:lol: Too funny


----------



## littlegoatgirl

:lol: haha Patrick

Okay you guys convinced me, I'm going to go take goaty pictures


----------



## fishin816

Merry CHRISTmas Eve everyone!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Merry Christmas Eve everyone! 

Hopefully Roo will be feeling better soon!


----------



## Emzi00

What's wrong with Roo Lacie?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

She's had extremely watery diarrhea all night and so far all morning. I changed her bedding about 6 times last night. Don't know what happened, nothing in her diet has changed :shrug: So, I was wondering if she had a case of puppy coccidia (never had it before, but there's a time for everything, right?). So I gave her some Baycox, and some tea. She perked up a bit after that, and started brawling with a paper towel :lol:
She's sleeping in her box right now, hopefully the diarrhea will stop!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Poor little Roo  

I am sooooo excited for Christmas!!! :dance:


----------



## Emzi00

I hope she gets better Lacie


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Me too! Poor little thing.

I'm excited for Christmas too! :greengrin:


----------



## goathiker

How the Angel got Top Billing on the Tree

Four of Santa's elves got sick, the trainee elves did not produce toys as fast as the regular ones, and Santa began to feel the Pre-Christmas pressure.

Then Mrs. Claus told Santa her Mother was coming to visit, which stressed Santa even more....

When he went to harness the reindeer, he found that three of them were about to give birth and two others had jumped the fence and were out, Heaven knows where.

Then when he began to load the sleigh, one of the floorboards cracked, the toy bag fell to the ground and all the toys were scattered.

Frustrated, Santa went in the house for a cup of apple cider and a shot of rum. When he went to the cupboard, he discovered the elves had drunk all the cider and hidden the liquor. In his frustration, he accidentally dropped the cider jug, and it broke into hundreds of little glass pieces all over the kitchen floor. He went to get the broom and found the mice had eaten all the straw off the end of the broom.

Just then the doorbell rang, and an irritated Santa marched to the door, yanked it open, and there stood a little angel with a great big Christmas tree.

The angel said very cheerfully, 'Merry Christmas, Santa. Isn't this a lovely day? I have a beautiful tree for you. Where would you like me to stick it?'

And so began the tradition of the little angel on top of the Christmas tree.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

:ROFL: :lol: :slapfloor: 
OMGosh that's hilarious!!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Christmas goaty pictures!


























I have more but I have to leave for church See ya'll!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Anyone wanna PM me and help me with Paypal? :slapfloor: I just need a little help


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Question, Ozzie (wether) has been acting "buck-y" lately... It confuses me, because Japan hasn't... He's been... Humping... BB, and I'm confused... He was banded and I don't understand I mean if he was still "intact" wouldn't he have bred BB last year?


----------



## goathiker

All my wethers act bucky. They usually didn't start acting that way until they were a couple years old. There is nothing funny then seeing big old Jeter trying to hump a yearling doe.


----------



## Scottyhorse

:lol: Jill. We *might* have someone coming out to see the guinea pig tonight or after Christmas. Hopefully it goes through!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Okay thanks Jill.


----------



## goathiker

That's good. She can come here but, it would be a lot nicer for you if you can sell her.


----------



## Emzi00

Those pictures are so cute Sarah!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Thanks! I tried to get some Santa hat ones but it didn't stay on


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> That's good. She can come here but, it would be a lot nicer for you if you can sell her.


We're only getting $25 for her, a huge cage, food, water bottle, food dish, house, and shavings. :lol: It would just be nice to get her out of before the camp. Sorry if you already said, but did you hear where they're holding the Rendevoux? (Sp)


----------



## littlegoatgirl

So my family, my cousin, my aunt, and my grandma and great grandma are all at my grandmas/great grandmas and my cousin brought his dog and the dog, Vinnie, sees the tennis balls on my great grandmas walker and starts to paw at them and chew on them!!! 

Alright, be back in an hour or two (I didn't forget the deal Emma)
But I should probably chit chat with the fam, more are coming we're cramming a total of 17 people in the house this year... And it's my grandmas so it's not a huge house!


----------



## goathiker

Nope, haven't heard yet. They are still keeping us guessing. We do know it will be either SE Washington or Central Oregon.


----------



## Emzi00

See you later Sarah, have fun!


----------



## NubianFan

I am STILL wrapping presents!!!!! ARGHHHHHHH!!!!!!


----------



## Emzi00

Really?! Still?


----------



## NubianFan

YES!!!! I am so tired... I don't have a bit of Christmas spirit right now either!!!


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Nope, haven't heard yet. They are still keeping us guessing. We do know it will be either SE Washington or Central Oregon.


Let's hope SE WA! Then again I'm a bit biased :roll: :lol::hammer:


----------



## Emzi00

I'm tired too, but I promised Sarah I'd stay up until midnight 
My Christmas spirit left a looooooooong time ago!


----------



## NubianFan

I am finally DONE, you should see the last couple of packages I wrapped though. :snowlaugh: Oh well, at least it is done!


----------



## erica4481

Hey, does anyone know who won the Christmas goat contest? Has it been announced yet? Haven't been able to find it if it has:, just wondering if I missed it somewhere


----------



## Scottyhorse

My mom hasn't wrapped ANYTHING yet. :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

erica4481 said:


> Hey, does anyone know who won the Christmas goat contest? Has it been announced yet? Haven't been able to find it if it has:, just wondering if I missed it somewhere


They're gunna judge tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## NubianFan

Your mom has probably had other things on her mind!


----------



## goathiker

Sunny


----------



## erica4481

Awww sunny is a cutie


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oye.. I don't think I'll make it till Sarah gets here :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hey Erica, they posted the winners. Congrats


----------



## erica4481

Thanks, so exciting!! ...never won ANYTHING in my life....lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Congrats! 

So, my parents have me a early gift  my mom made it for me


----------



## Scottyhorse

Lol, my mom just brought this out.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL! Way too cute!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Have any of you guys seen this??






My siblings have been playing it ALL day! :hair: so now I have it stuck in my head!


----------



## NubianFan

I am freezing and I know I ain't making it til midnight.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm hot.. I have too many blankets now  lol! But I don't want to take any off cause I'm too lazy :laugh: 

Well.. I'm headed to bed.. Before I know it the kids will be jumping on me so they can open their gifts :laugh:

Night all! Merry Christmas!


----------



## NubianFan

Night Skyla, Merry Christmas


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emma! I can't guarantee much longer!


----------



## NubianFan

my stamina is dwindling fast... I am trying to reinforce it with eggnog as we speak but I think alas it is failing.


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Emma! I can't guarantee much longer!


I'm here!!!!


----------



## Emzi00

It's seriously _just_ sinking in that tomorrow is Christmas...


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Yay! :stars: So...


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> It's seriously _just_ sinking in that tomorrow is Christmas...


I know!!! It feels like it should be September! All day I've been like "It's Christmas Eve!" But never actually hit me that tomorrow is CHRISTMAS!


----------



## Emzi00

It's only just hitting me because I'm sitting alone in the living room with presents and filled stockings surrounding me!


----------



## NubianFan

Okay now that everyone is here I have to say Good Night and Merry Christmas and get into bed, because I am only leaving Santy an hour to come to my house as it is.... Night everyone have a Merry Christmas tomorrow


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Haha! I'm vaguely aware that my parents have probably put out the presents now (I'm in bed) and if I were to get up to use the bathroom I would see them...


----------



## Emzi00

Night Leslie :hug: Merry Christmas


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Guten nacht Leslie :hug: merry Christmas!


----------



## Emzi00

Sarah, are you taking German?!?!!?!!?!!!


----------



## Emzi00

Seven minutes until Christmas!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Gah, I need paypal to work!!!!


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Leslie


Enjoy Christmas everyone. Santa quits coming eventually...


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> Seven minutes until Christmas!


Not for me!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

MERRY CHRISTMAS!

No Emma, I wish I could but our school doesn't offer any foreign languages but my sister and brother both took it in HS and my dad is really good at German, so I pick a lot of things up... Like how to say I love goats hahaha


----------



## goathiker

Yep, 3 more hours here.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

That stinks!! Haha!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Alright, church in the morning, I'd better get to sleep, just wanted to see my countdown wind down Merry Christmas


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> MERRY CHRISTMAS!
> 
> No Emma, I wish I could but our school doesn't offer any foreign languages but my sister and brother both took it in HS and my dad is really good at German, so I pick a lot of things up... Like how to say I love goats hahaha


Merry Christmas!
Our school does, but only for 8th grade, and we have a high school teacher, since my school is in the same building as the high school. My brother is in German 3. This is just my first year, and I really like it  Plus I can call my brother ugly without my parents understanding :laugh:


----------



## Emzi00

Night Sarah :hug:


----------



## goathiker

Enjoy Dies Natalis Invicti Solis


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Double Trouble


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh: I'm still here Jill, just went and straightened my hair


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'm chatting on another forum, so in and out.


----------



## goathiker

So, what do you think you're getting for Christmas?


----------



## Emzi00

A bunch of goat stuff :greengrin:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Not a cheese wheel, that's for sure! :lol: it's ok, I'll live. I just got back from a little Christmas party/dinner/present opening with some of my other family.  

Guess what I got? Pajamas of all things! :lol: :ROFL: if only they knew my sleeping conditions


----------



## Emzi00

Pajamas?? :slapfloor:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yep, let me see if I can find ones like it online, just to give you an idea :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh: That's crazy :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> So, what do you think you're getting for Christmas?


Visa gift card, Finnex Fuge Ray R LED Light, and a 7 gallon high clarity glass rimless aquarium. I already got Ellie


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So I got this set, and I also got "ice cream" themed pajama bottoms separate, and they paired those with a smokers jacket.... :ROFL: Where, on any occasion am I going to be outside in pajamas, with a smokers jacket?! :lol: It just makes no sense, but I guess it's the thought that counts?


----------



## Emzi00

Are those... Schnauzers...?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yes... they are :/


----------



## goathiker

Around here that's a go to town outfit, not pajamas.


----------



## Emzi00

They couldn't get like heelers... or hounds... or... something that isn't schnauzers..?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emma, Google "smoking jackets" and look at the pictures. Now picture those with ice cream pajama pants. Do those seem like they'll go well together...ever? :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

No......... never..........


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> Around here that's a go to town outfit, not pajamas.


Same goes for Tennessee! And being back in Oregon last month was trippy! Too cold for me though!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> No......... never..........


Terrible isn't it! :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

What were they thinking?!?! :lol: Maybe a better question would be what were they smoking........


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

My thoughts exactly!

Ahh, my family...gotta laugh.


----------



## Emzi00

I'm much happier with what I got at my party thing than you are, I guess. Cash and a gift card! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Haha, I bet you're happier!

You know...when someone gets you an outfit like that, do you know how hard it is to say "Why thank you, what a lovely present! I love it!  " ?
Instead of having utter confusion, and wondering what possessed them to buy that? :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

I would've just been like "Yes, yes... why thank you..."  :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol

On another note, Roo' s issues seem to be clearing up  no diarrhea for the past 5 hours


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh and since it's already Christmas there... Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## Emzi00

That's good!
Merry Christmas  
Only an hour and a half until it's Christmas there too


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Little less than that, but yeah!  then I'll have food stuff to do all night! :lol: I'm so tired already!


----------



## Emzi00

I was tired at seven, but I'm not anymore!
What kind of food stuff? :yum:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I was tired when I woke up! :lol:

Lots of pie, spinach dip, stuffed turkey, potatoes, gravy, etc. You know, the holiday foods here


----------



## Emzi00

Soooo... What time should I be there for breakfast?  Our Christmas breakfast always is terrible....


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Emma, Google "smoking jackets" and look at the pictures. Now picture those with ice cream pajama pants. Do those seem like they'll go well together...ever? :lol:


:shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::-?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Soooo... What time should I be there for breakfast?  Our Christmas breakfast always is terrible....


About 1-2pm is our Christmas time feast  so you should probably think about hoping a plane soon :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Scottyhorse said:


> :shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::-?


:slapfloor:


----------



## Emzi00

Going to check for flights... :shades:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sooo, just curious... what do you have for your holiday meals?


----------



## Emzi00

I think we have ham, and taters n gravy, corn, stuff like that. Bacon wrapped cats...


----------



## Emzi00

:scratch: It'd probably help if I knew which airports are where....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So, are the cats just gross with bacon? Are they bland? Too chewy? Is that what ruins it for you? :ROFL: I've actually eaten mountain lion before... very tough meat...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, well, to get here, you'd fly to the Sacramento airport, and travel another 80 miles here.  
Not a clue where you'd be departing though! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Very gross, quite bland, not quite chewy enough... :lol: I'd imagine it'd be tough, predators usually are.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: well maybe ask your mom to skip the bacon wrapped cats this year! Simple as that! :greengrin:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Eek! Emma, shouldn't you be asleep! It's 2am back there! 

Meanwhile in California.... leaving Emma to her own devices, so I can prepare for cooking the feast!


----------



## Emzi00

Southwest Airlines ain't gonna work, sold out and anyways I'd get there too late! :lol: I'll go check Delta :shades:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :lol: well maybe ask your mom to skip the bacon wrapped cats this year! Simple as that! :greengrin:


I'll ask for bacon wrapped shrimp instead


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: "Thank God and Delta she's gone!" That's what everyone says I'll be singing when they go back home after they visit :lol: they normally fly with delta.


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Eek! Emma, shouldn't you be asleep! It's 2am back there!
> 
> Meanwhile in California.... leaving Emma to her own devices, so I can prepare for cooking the feast!


2am is nothing! :lol: Yeah, I'll get to bed soon 
Have fun cooking! Have a good Christmas!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> I'll ask for bacon wrapped shrimp instead


:shocked:  :drool: :yum:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yes, off to bed with you, I'll go cook, and Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :shocked:  :drool: :yum:


It's delicious! You should try it sometime :yum:


----------



## Emzi00

Night Lacie :hug: Merry Christmas!!


----------



## goathiker

I'm gonna bacon wrap the turkey. It's a little one and needs more fat anyway.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Sounds yummy :yum:


----------



## goathiker

I hope it turns out well. 

Well be eating later this year because great grandma wants to give Zack his present tomorrow morning. So, I'll be starting cooking late. 
That's about all we'll be doing is dinner.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I have no idea what we'll be doing :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Merry Christmas everyone!! :snowcool::snowcheese::clap::window::dance::grin::::snowbounce::snowlaugh: 

Going to go to bed  Night Jill!


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Sydney...Have fun tomorrow :wave:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> I'm gonna bacon wrap the turkey. It's a little one and needs more fat anyway.


Oh that sounds delish! :drool:

we got what little bacon there was from our pig yesterday  so we are having that for breakfast! :drool:


----------



## emilieanne

Merry Christmas guys!! 
Got a full days of work! Lol. 
Gotta run 2 sections of fencing and some lights!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I can't imagine doing that right now *yawn* it is FREEZING out there!! Burr!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I got some goat shirts


----------



## Texaslass

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!!! :bday: :stars:



J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I got some goat shirts


I like mine better.  my sister made it for me. 

Ps I keep meaning To tell you Emma, my family recently decided that were going to learn German. My sister has been studying it already a bit, I haven't gotten to it as much.  but I will.


----------



## Texaslass

Trying again.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sarah, what on earth does that say?!


----------



## Emzi00

I love my goats


----------



## Emzi00

Best stocking stuffer ever  Makes for a good breakfast too


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> I love my goats


Ooohh!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pretty cool Emma! I don't like white grape, but the Concord grape is good  lol!

I got some more show chains and two new milk pails, a duck dynasty calendar, Candy, and some more little stuff  oh! And I got the ring I wanted 
It says 'True love waits ~ 1Tim. 4:12'


----------



## Trickyroo

Nice gifts everyone  Beautiful ring Skyla


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks Laura


----------



## NubianFan

Merry Christmas Everyone, I just got up and took a bath and all you have already opened presents and have had time to take pictures and post them here Gahhhhh !!!!! OH and guess what I found more stuff I forgot to wrap... I am just handing I to people I am sure they will live.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL Leslie! If it were up to me I wouldn't have been up so early lol!

I also got a cool knife!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh, don't mind my messy room


----------



## Texaslass

Nice knife Skyla, I would take one in brown or green. 

BTW, I liked your SS cup the other day!


----------



## Emzi00

Nice knife!


----------



## Emzi00

Sarah, I'll get to that email today. :/


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha! It's funny cause my mom was like "sorry it's pink.. Is that ok?" LOL! But it's ok, it's a pretty pink  lol!

Thanks  it wasn't a SS gift  but I LOVE it!  I use it every night for my tea


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Who does that?! They put the sticker IN the milk pail! :hair: the other one was on the outside and came of super easy! This one is making me mad! >_<


----------



## fishin816

Merry CHRISTmas everyone!


----------



## Trickyroo

Merry Christmas :wave:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Merry CHRISTmas to you too!! 

Laura, Baby Hal says 'Merry Christmas Maa!'








And Ellie Belly got a new coat  Hallie's was a tad bit big for her :laugh:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Good morning everyone! I'm still in bed


----------



## Emzi00

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> Good morning everyone! I'm still in bed


Lucky you  lol!

I'm heading out for lunch now.. Ttyl


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Haha! It's funny cause my mom was like "sorry it's pink.. Is that ok?" LOL! But it's ok, it's a pretty pink  lol!
> 
> Thanks  it wasn't a SS gift  but I LOVE it!  I use it every night for my tea


Oh, duh! :doh: I confused myself cause I thought it was when I first saw it. Then I forgot,  my brain is a little addled from all the busyness and excitement of the past few days. :crazy:


----------



## Texaslass

Yay for sleeping late, Sydney! :lol: we got up at like six cause the little kids must have it that way! :roll: lol


----------



## Emzi00

I got up at six, they woke me up. Four hours of sleep..... yay.....


----------



## Texaslass

Don't worry about the email, Emma.  take your time.

I got pink earbuds in my stocking- PINK!! :hair:


----------



## Emzi00

Those are awesome!!!


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> I got up at six, they woke me up. Four hours of sleep..... yay.....


IKR? I got to bed at 9:40ish, but I slept badly for some reason and kept waking up, so yeah. :/


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Those are awesome!!!


No they're not, they're pink!! :angry: 
My old ones were white, but I dropped them in the goat barn and then accidentally stepped on them. :/ I don't know if they're salvageable cause they have muck all over them.  :lol:

I'll trade you for something!


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> IKR? I got to bed at 9:40ish, but I slept badly for some reason and kept waking up, so yeah. :/


It's my fault, I stayed up late talking with Lacie, I didn't even have trouble sleeping :lol: I went to bed around 2:30ish.. I'm tired...


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> No they're not, they're pink!! :angry:
> My old ones were white, but I dropped them in the goat barn and then accidentally stepped on them. :/ I don't know if they're salvageable cause they have muck all over them.  :lol:
> 
> I'll trade you for something!


What's wrong with Pink?!?! :lol:
What is involved in this trade...?


----------



## NubianFan

Everyone got some cool gifts love3 all the goat shirts but I think your's is especially cool Sarah cuz your sister made it!! I got some black Minnetonka moccasins I absolutely LOVE Minnetonka moccasins. I also got a turtle necklace and a meatloaf pan, those were all from mom. My daughter got me all kinds of kitchen stuff and some black bear figurines. (I love bears) and some warm up pants and dressy socks. That is just the preliminaries before the rest of the crew gets here!!! Now I am cooking a spiral sliced ham and acorn squash, mom is cooking dressing and baked chickens, black eyed peas and cabbage, and my sister is bringing mashed potatoes.


----------



## Emzi00

:yum: Maybe I should visit Leslie instead of Lacie.. that food sounds good...


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Merry Christmas everybody! :smile: :wave: :wahoo: :stars: :wahoo: :stars: :wahoo: :stars: :wahoo: :stars: :wahoo: :stars: :wahoo: :stars: :wahoo: I'm tired! :ZZZ: :: :lol: :wave: My brother got me up early to look at stockings. Oye! >_< Oh well! :shrug: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Is that enough cheery smiley faces? :lol: :wink:


----------



## NubianFan

Oh we'll feed ya, there is no doubt about that, we cook enough for an army. Lacie's spread sounds pretty good too though. We just all need to meet somewhere in the middle and have a Goat Spot pot luck.


----------



## NubianFan

Well I better go be sociable with my family for a while see ya'll later.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Emzi00 said:


> What's wrong with Pink?!?! :lol:


:shock: :shock: EVERYTHING!!!! :shock: :wink: :smile:


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> Oh we'll feed ya, there is no doubt about that, we cook enough for an army. Lacie's spread sounds pretty good too though. We just all need to meet somewhere in the middle and have a Goat Spot pot luck.


Pot luck sounds like a great idea, especially since y'all make such good food. :yum:


----------



## Emzi00

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> :shock: :shock: EVERYTHING!!!! :shock: :wink: :smile:


:roll:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Awe come on! Pink isn't that bad! Y'all saw my knife! LOL! 

My ear buds got eaten by a goat lol! So now I only have annoying white ones that hurt my ears


----------



## Sylvie

Texaslass said:


> No they're not, they're pink!! :angry:


Spray paint 'em


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Yes, your knife was alright. (Mainly because it was Browning! :wink

You wore your earbuds out to do chores?!?!? What?!?!?! :think: I hate it when I lay on my side sleeping and the earbud gets rammed further into my ear! :GAAH:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Sylvie said:


> Spray paint 'em


Yeah! Break out the rattle cans! :smile: :leap:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sylvie said:


> Spray paint 'em


Haha!!


----------



## Emzi00

Patrick


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Yes, your knife was alright. (Mainly because it was Browning! :wink
> 
> You wore your earbuds out to do chores?!?!? What?!?!?! :think: I hate it when I lay on my side sleeping and the earbud gets rammed further into my ear! :GAAH:


Nope, Smith and Wesson  lol!

Yah, corse! Why not?! 
I don't sleep with mine in.. I would get tangled up in them :lol:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Emzi00 said:


> Patrick


:thumb: :smile:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Patrick


Oh very nice


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Nope, Smith and Wesson  lol!
> 
> Yah, corse! Why not?!
> I don't sleep with mine in.. I would get tangled up in them :lol:


Was it really!?! :doh: Ok. :wink: :hammer:

Why not?: just because. :shrug: :grin: :snow: IDK, I wouldn't. :wink:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yes sir it is 

LOL! 
and I wouldn't sleep with mine so  lol!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

The only problem I have when sleeping with earbuds is my IPod Nano goes dead halfway through the night! LOL :smile:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> :shock: :shock: EVERYTHING!!!! :shock: :wink: :smile:


The truth has been spoken!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Scottyhorse said:


> The truth has been spoken!


:hi5: :thumbup: :smile:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> The only problem I have when sleeping with earbuds is my IPod Nano goes dead halfway through the night! LOL :smile:


I don't think my nano lasts long any more either lol! It's soo old!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Our grumpy cat is getting a little Christmas 'cheer' on....  



















That's my moms hand, lol.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I don't think my nano lasts long any more either lol! It's soo old!


Mine is a 6th gen. Nano. :wink: It says it can play 24 hours non-stop, but that must be for music only, not radio. :wink: I only listen to the radio because I have crud for songs. :wink: :smile:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Scottyhorse said:


> Our grumpy cat is getting a little Christmas 'cheer' on....
> View attachment 50705
> View attachment 50706
> View attachment 50707
> 
> That's my moms hand, lol.
> View attachment 50708
> View attachment 50709


Where's it's ears?!?? :-o


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Ok, GTG guys. See you later! :wave:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Where's it's ears?!?? :-o


:lol: :slapfloor:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

[hQUOTE=Scottyhorse;1576043]Our grumpy cat is getting a little Christmas 'cheer' on....  
View attachment 50705
View attachment 50706
View attachment 50707

That's my moms hand, lol. 
View attachment 50708
View attachment 50709
[/QUOTE]

Haha!! :ROFL: too funny Sydney!


----------



## Scottyhorse

See ya later, Patrick! :wave:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Mine is a 6th gen. Nano. :wink: It says it can play 24 hours non-stop, but that must be for music only, not radio. :wink: I only listen to the radio because I have crud for songs. :wink: :smile:


Mine was one of the first ones.. So it's pretty old lol!

Ok I g2g too..


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> What's wrong with Pink?!?! :lol:
> What is involved in this trade...?


On my side? Pink earbuds......


----------



## Texaslass

NubianFan said:


> Everyone got some cool gifts love3 all the goat shirts but I think your's is especially cool Sarah cuz your sister made it!! I got some black Minnetonka moccasins I absolutely LOVE Minnetonka moccasins. .


Thanks Leslie, me too.  I love moccasins!


----------



## Texaslass

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> :shock: :shock: EVERYTHING!!!! :shock: :wink: :smile:


Ditto.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I am so FULL now! Oye!


----------



## nchen7

Merry Christmas!!! hope you guys are having a great day!


----------



## Trickyroo

Hey Skyla , hows Hallie towards Ellie ? 
Hallie looks so fluffy and soft ! Glad she grew in a winter coat


----------



## Trickyroo

Im sitting here for a minute checking in while eating my chocolates you bought me  Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm my favorite


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emma, I got a cat necklace for Christmas! A cat! Of all things it could have been! I think they may hate me :chin: onder: :lol:


----------



## fishin816

Well here's what I got, brace yourselves. I got an iPad! Which I am using now! Yay! I also got 275 dollars worth of TSC gift cards. I got 65 dollars worth of Rural King gift cards, isn't that exciting!?!? ROFL!!! Anyway, I will be using that for buying supplies for the new goat barn! Yay!


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Emma, I got a cat necklace for Christmas! A cat! Of all things it could have been! I think they may hate me :chin: onder: :lol:


Pajamas, and now a cat necklace?! By golly, sure seems as such! :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

Cade, I'll trade you my $40 TSC gift card for your $275 worth


----------



## fishin816

Emzi00 said:


> Cade, I'll trade you my $40 TSC gift card for your $275 worth


Let me think about that....... NO!! Lol. It was 11 25 dollar gift cards. Not one big gift card. I can't wait to go spend it!!!!! BWAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## Emzi00

I can wait to spend mine, probably won't need anything for at least a week, and then it'd probably just be alfalfa pellets


----------



## NubianFan

I got one TSC Gift Card for $25. But that is okay by me I got lots of other goodies and honestly I would be fine if the adults in my family stopped exchanging gifts.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Trickyroo said:


> Hey Skyla , hows Hallie towards Ellie ?
> 
> Hallie looks so fluffy and soft ! Glad she grew in a winter coat


She is pretty good  sometimes she gets bossy though lol! Finally someone she can boss around :laugh:
Oh she is soo soft and fluffy! 



Trickyroo said:


> Im sitting here for a minute checking in while eating my chocolates you bought me  Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm my favorite


Oh glad you like them!  they looked pretty good! Lol!

So like all of us got a TSC gift card? Lol! Cool! Mine was $30


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh! And look at the shirt I got from my Aunt that she made :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

I got hello kitty pajamas... and hello kitty socks... :laugh: I don't even sleep in pajamas, but I love them


----------



## fishin816

Oh my gosh Skyla!!!! I want one!!!! That's funny!!!!


----------



## emilieanne

Did I beat y'all with the TSC gift card? I got 100$ along with my 2400$ goats lol. 
That's all I got though. 
I would have expected y'all to get sooooo much more on TSC cards!  
Other than a ton of "sorry for your losses" cards, talk about the hardest time trying not to cry.


----------



## NubianFan

My sister got me the tsc gift card a silver sparkly sweater, a pair of shooter mittens, a set of kitchen towels, My aunt got me a stainless steel travel mug and thermos and a foot pump you can use for basketballs and air mattresses and stuff.


----------



## Emzi00

I got a bunch of goat stuff :greengrin:


----------



## NubianFan

I got my daughter a 5 book series about dragons, another two books from another series she has already read the first three books in so I got her book 4 and 5 of that series and I got her book one of the Beautiful Creatures series. I also got her all kinds of art supplies. My mom and dad got her a shake weight and a basketball goal and backboard. My sister got her weights, shooter mittens and tobaggon,and a shirt. She is really into fitness. My aunt got her gold coins, chocolate, funny books 3 different ones, and a $30 walmart gift card..


----------



## NubianFan

Oh and my mom got my daughter a silver dragon necklace it is really cool looking.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

fishin816 said:


> Oh my gosh Skyla!!!! I want one!!!! That's funny!!!!


Isn't it cool?! Lol! My two sisters got one too!  
My aunt owns a place at the mall that put pictures on shirts and mugs and pretty much anything your little heart desires lol! So we always get something that she makes


----------



## Texaslass

Leslie, is it the How To Train your Dragon series?


----------



## Texaslass

> So like all of us got a TSC gift card? Lol! Cool! Mine was $30


I didn't.  
BUT I did get a spoken gift card of sorts... my dad says that I can get a disbudding iron, goat stuff (I think :scratch and my goats tested!(CAE, CL, and Johne's, finally!) :stars:
All of which were on the list he insisted I write to him.


----------



## Texaslass

IDK what's with the pink gifts, my granddad went shopping with my aunt and they got me a gray scarf with pink edging.  :lol: It's not hideous, but not my style. 

I made tea and it's too hot to drink. :tears:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh Sarah, I know all to well about getting gifts that aren't your style! :lol: Glad to hear you all had a nice Christmas!


----------



## Texaslass

Thanks Lacie, how was yours?

OH, and he still says I can get a cat.  Sorry, Lacie, but I like them! :shrug: :lol:
I almost got one yesterday, we were in town and there was a shelter right nearby- we drove by but it was closed. :/


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's a bummer the shelter was closed Sarah


----------



## Emzi00

How'd your feast go Lacie?


----------



## Texaslass

Yeah, but they have a website with all the animals available listed, and none of the cats were jumping out at me...there weren't that many, and hardly any kittens, and I would rather a kitten.. So it was okay.


----------



## NubianFan

Texaslass said:


> Leslie, is it the How To Train your Dragon series?


 No the first book is called "Here, there be dragons" It was in the teen section at Hastings. I have never heard of it but I read the blurb on the back covers and it sounded like her style, she loves, myth, legends, fantasy, magic and dragons.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Mine was nice, aside from the few very odd presents :lol: I got some incredibly soft blankets, a new heater, sweets of course, some movies, an interesting lamp that when you turn it on it makes a tornado out of the glitter in it, socks, and a few other things 

And to add to the odd gifts I also got a headband... :slapfloor: so with this odd ensemble I have, I've got a smoking jacket, ice cream themed pajama bottoms, a cat necklace, and a headband. I crack up every time I think about me wearing all that, or anyone else for that matter! Just picture yourself in it! :ROFL: :slapfloor: :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

I got blood tubes    So now I can get mine tested too Sarah! And I'm going to send some to biotracking so I don't have to worry about whether or not she's pregnant.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> How'd your feast go Lacie?


I had enough self control that I didn't kill myself with food!  it was great, and the pie was delicious :yum:

How was yours?


----------



## NubianFan

Well I got a stainless steel thermos and travel mug thing meant for coffee and I never drink coffee. It is a really nice set but not real practical for me, I just smiled and acted like I liked it, because it was from my aunt who always gets me something very odd and of the odd things she has gotten me this was one of the less odd.


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I had enough self control that I didn't kill myself with food!  it was great, and the pie was delicious :yum:
> 
> How was yours?


Nobody made any food! Isn't that terrible?! :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Leslie, I've heard of that series but I haven't read it yet... we like all that kinda stuff too. 

Lacie, that would be a funny sight! :lol:

Yay, Emma! :stars:
when all the results come back negative, we can celebrate with ice cream and bacon and hot tea! :ROFL: :cheers:


----------



## NubianFan

That's weird no one made any food!!! You are going to have to come live with me or Lacie I think, maybe we can have joint custody of her Lacie LOL


----------



## Emzi00

I'm cool with that Leslie! :laugh:


----------



## NubianFan

the other series I got her the books 4 and 5 of is the Septemus Heap series and then I got her the first book of the Beautiful Creatures series.


----------



## Texaslass

I don't think I ate too much, but we sat around too much so I feel flabby anyway, even though I ran around outside a few times. :/ But I think that may have more to do with being a girl than holiday stuff if you know what I mean. 

BTW, I keep forgetting to update the Poor Ella thread, but she seems to be doing better.  She's got a bit of pink in her lids and has more energy.  I think the B shot helped.


----------



## Emzi00

I don't think I ate too much, but I drank quite a bit. I drank the whole bottle of sparkling grape juice,straight from the bottle, in like a half an hour. And that was at 8am. :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Oh Sarah, I call Santa Cruz about their Cobalt bolus and they are well within safety limits. I'm going to order some the first of the year and try them out on a couple boys. They may be a solution.


----------



## NubianFan

My mom, sister and I went for a walk after Christmas dinner. We were able to gather two bodark apples. Or I was, I climbed across the muddy ditch and fought through bodark thorns and briars and under brush to pick them up.


----------



## Texaslass

I drank a lot too Emma, I think that's why I feel flabby too. :lol:
There was nothing to drink at my granddad's yesterday except soda and Gatorade, so I just didn't drink.  Today I was all dehydrated. 

That's awesome, Jill, I'm eager to know if that will work.


----------



## Texaslass

Merry Christmas again everyone!!! TTY tomorrow maybe, IDK, probably going to be busy. 
:wave:


----------



## goathiker

TTYL Sarah


----------



## Scottyhorse

Since everyone is listing what they got, I'll go ahead and list what I got 
I didn't get a whole lot, just because I got Ellie a couple months ago  And I'm totally fine with that, my birthday is in March, so not far away  

7G rimless aquarium
Super cool LED light
$50 in petco gift cards
$50 check from my grandpa
New slippers!
Stocking stuffers
a couple odd books
I think thats it. Mostly little stuff


----------



## NubianFan

Texaslass said:


> I drank a lot too Emma, I think that's why I feel flabby too. :lol:
> There was nothing to drink at my granddad's yesterday except soda and Gatorade, so I just didn't drink.  Today I was all dehydrated.
> 
> That's awesome, Jill, I'm eager to know if that will work.


There wasn't any water!! I couldn't got a whole day without drinking something!!


----------



## NubianFan

Night Sarah


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> I got blood tubes    So now I can get mine tested too Sarah! And I'm going to send some to biotracking so I don't have to worry about whether or not she's pregnant.


Ugg! I'm getting SO confused with that stuff! Anyone know how much it costs to ship?

I'm so mad! We have a lab here in NH but they don't offer their services (other then the BioPRYN) to farmers/producers :hair: vets only! Oye! I could always ask my vet if I could drop blood off and and have him bring it in.. But IDK how much that would cost as too the shipping to send it to BioTracking... Too much to think about! :help:


----------



## goathiker

You just send it in a flat rate box Skyla, no ice or anything else needed.


----------



## NubianFan

Sydney that stuff sounds cool though,especially the aquarium and the petco gift cards!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Yeah. The aquarium is awesome, especially with the LED light. Can't wait to get it started!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> You just send it in a flat rate box Skyla, no ice or anything else needed.


Really?! So like $10 to ship it?! Score! It will be cheaper in the long run anyway then  thanks  you just made my day!  lll


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So I just did my sisters hair with these curler things.. LOL! That was humorous! She says "is it safe for my brain if I sleep with these in?! It feels like it's sucking my brains out! 
This is what it looks like right now.. We shall see in the morning how it curls


----------



## NubianFan

Is it incredibly weird that I am so sleepy? It is only 7:16 here


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nope! I'm really tired too... I got up FAR too early!


----------



## NubianFan

I just hope you don't have to cut them out of her hair like I did mine, but those are a different type than I used, I have used that type before though, I like them pretty well.


----------



## NubianFan

I got up before 8 and my aunt arrived before I could even get my ham in the oven and all I did was take a bath and open presents with mom and dad and daughter and there was my aunt!! We hadn't even had breakfast yet!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> You just send it in a flat rate box Skyla, no ice or anything else needed.


Oh Jill... It says on the BioTracking site to write "Exempt Animal Specimen" on the outside of the box... Will that effect shipping at all?


----------



## NubianFan

I am just sitting here thinking how much taller he seemed the other day than what I thought he was. I guess I had never seen him from that exact angle before.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> I got up before 8 and my aunt arrived before I could even get my ham in the oven and all I did was take a bath and open presents with mom and dad and daughter and there was my aunt!! We hadn't even had breakfast yet!!


Oye! At least you were hungry for that ham!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> I am just sitting here thinking how much taller he seemed the other day than what I thought he was. I guess I had never seen him from that exact angle before.


Who??

Oh! Wait I know who lol!


----------



## goathiker

No, it shouldn't affect it. That's just so that if it gets spilled they know it isn't human blood with AIDs or something in it.


----------



## NubianFan

LOL who else would I be day dreaming about


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> No, it shouldn't affect it. That's just so that if it gets spilled they know it isn't human blood with AIDs or something in it.


Ok good to know...

And one more question (I hope lol!)

What lab should I send it too? I'm confused on this now.. :sigh: it's really confusing me cause it says to contact the lab to get correct price... Idk if you know of a good one to send it too :shrug:

Oh, and Hallie will be 6 months old on the 17th of next month.. I'm hoping to send in samples around that time.. Should I do her or just wait till next time around? Idk how close to the 6mo mark I should go..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> LOL who else would I be day dreaming about


LOL! Valid point  :laugh:


----------



## NubianFan

ok so has anyone thought of new years resolutions yet?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nope.. I never stick to them anyway so I see no point :roll:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Hey guys, I'm back. :wave:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

NubianFan said:


> ok so has anyone thought of new years resolutions yet?


Hehe, no. I haven't even done a new year's resolution, ever. :lol: :wink: :smile:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Howdy Patrick  :wave:

How about you Leslie??


----------



## NubianFan

well make some you can stick to!!! LOL
I am going to say that I will get my house deep cleaned and reorganized once and for all
Lose weight by beginning to walk and do light exercise that I can handle now.
And of course pass my national and state tests and get my license.


----------



## NubianFan

Hey Patrick!


----------



## NubianFan

oh and I am going to try somehow to convince the man of my dreams that I am indeed the woman of his dreams afterall. Even if it is the slowest progress ever.


----------



## goathiker

WADDL is the most accurate testing facility by far. 
If Hallie hasn't been fed pasteurized CAE positive milk, she *should* test accurately at 6 months.


----------



## NubianFan

What does WADDL actually stand for?


----------



## goathiker

Washington Animal Disease Diagnostics Lab.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Can I go through BioTracking if I send it to WADDL? BioTracking is just cheaper.. And with having to get my teeth pulled.. I'm broke :/ so I was going to use BioTracking...

No, Hallie was dam raised.. Her dam was bottle raised.. But she was not..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Those sound like good ones Leslie  

I always just give up or forget about them after a while lol!


----------



## goathiker

Bio-tracking is very accurate as well but, they ONLY do CAE period.


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> ok so has anyone thought of new years resolutions yet?


I'm going to start running, I want to be able to run a 5k.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Just finished dinner :yum:


----------



## goathiker

I'm going to convince the man of my dreams that if he doesn't help me repair the house this year, I'm going to forget how to cook :twisted:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> Bio-tracking is very accurate as well but, they ONLY do CAE period.


That's all I'm looking for right now... For this go round any way


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Emzi00 said:


> I'm going to start running, I want to be able to run a 5k.


Running is amazing! I run (during summer) about 1-2 miles daily. :wink: You'll enjoy it, much like I do. :wink: :smile:


----------



## goathiker

Chuck from Bio-tracking is on www.dairygoatinfo.com This forum is owned by the same company that owns goatspot so I should be able to link it. Anyway, there is an "ask Bio-tracking" thread on there that may answer some of your questions.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Sydney and Jill, now that you both are online, what do you know about a cracked/split horse hoof? The ad said that the ferrier said (I know, confusing :wink that it would grow out with a little time. onder: Is it right? I don't see how a cracked horse hoof "could" grow out with time. :shrug: :?:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Running is amazing! I run (during summer) about 1-2 miles daily. :wink: You'll enjoy it, much like I do. :wink: :smile:


That's cool  I don't run much but hoping to do more.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> Chuck from Bio-tracking is on www.dairygoatinfo.com This forum is owned by the same company that owns goatspot so I should be able to link it. Anyway, there is an "ask Bio-tracking" thread on there that may answer some of your questions.


THANK YOU Jill!!  :hug:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Sydney and Jill, now that you both are online, what do you know about a cracked/split horse hoof? The ad said that the ferrier said (I know, confusing :wink that it would grow out with a little time. onder: Is it right? I don't see how a cracked horse hoof "could" grow out with time. :shrug: :?:


Depends on how deep the crack is. Where the hoof meets the hair, that's the 'growth band'. Their hoofs are like our fingernails so if you crack a finger nail it will grow out. Make sense?


----------



## goathiker

Yep, they do grow out in a couple of months. It's usually really important to keep shoes on the horse while the crack is growing out. Just like goat hooves, horse hooves grow from the top down. The crack will get shorter and shorter every time the horse is reshod.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Ok, thanks. :smile:

:-? How hard is it to shoe? :-?


----------



## Scottyhorse

I don't know, never done it. We have the farrier come out and trim the horses feet, and shoe if needed.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Also, is this something that can be prevented in the future? Sorry for all the questions. :wink: :smile:


----------



## NubianFan

The crack will grow out but sometimes horses have some kind of deformity that makes the cracking more likely if they arent trimmed and shod properly. You can often tell by looking if it looks like a chronic thing or a one time thing. I had a gelding who lived to be 36 when I got him he had a terrible crack in one hoof and the girl I bought him from said that the farrier had been trying and trying to correct it. I got my farrier to work on him (he was a very talented journey man farrier) and it cleared up in no time. So it really depends on having a good farrier working on them and keeping them trimmed correctly.


----------



## NubianFan

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Ok, thanks. :smile:
> 
> :-? How hard is it to shoe? :-?


 You would need special training to know how to shoe. I would hire a farrier. Are you wanting a horse Patrick?


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

NubianFan said:


> You would need special training to know how to shoe. I would hire a farrier. Are you wanting a horse Patrick?


Ok... :smile:

I'm on the fence about it. Much like getting back into sheep. :wink:


----------



## NubianFan

Do some research on what a healthy hoof looks like. You can often tell a chronic founderer by the look of their hoof rings. Also you can look at picture examples of problems like cracks, seedy toe, thrush, club foot so on. 
Horses are still in a price slump so you can get some good horses for a pretty decent price. I would try to get in the age range of 6-14 if you can at all. Anything older you are running a risk of lifespan and anything younger usually hasn't settled in yet. Older horses can be great though so don't count one out that is over 14 just be more wary. 
My preference is geldings but a lot of people like mares. geldings just don't have the hormonal issues of mares. If you find some you like feel free to show me the craigslist ad and I will give you my opinion. If you can get an experienced horse person to go with you when you look to buy and always test ride and not just a couple loops around a paddock take them out and really ride somewhere and see how they act.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

I have to go for now, see you later. :wave:


----------



## NubianFan

bye Patrick


----------



## Scottyhorse

Bye Patrick! :wave:


----------



## Texaslass

NubianFan said:


> There wasn't any water!! I couldn't got a whole day without drinking something!!


LOL! well, there's city water, but... you know.. it's horrible for you, and besides, it tastes rotten!  I just can't drink it.  I had some tea and stuff while we were there...

And I drank water once we got home, but when I get dehydrated, it seems to take like a whole day to get back on track. :shrug:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

NubianFan said:


> Do some research on what a healthy hoof looks like. You can often tell a chronic founderer by the look of their hoof rings. Also you can look at picture examples of problems like cracks, seedy toe, thrush, club foot so on.
> Horses are still in a price slump so you can get some good horses for a pretty decent price. I would try to get in the age range of 6-14 if you can at all. Anything older you are running a risk of lifespan and anything younger usually hasn't settled in yet. Older horses can be great though so don't count one out that is over 14 just be more wary.
> My preference is geldings but a lot of people like mares. geldings just don't have the hormonal issues of mares. If you find some you like feel free to show me the craigslist ad and I will give you my opinion. If you can get an experienced horse person to go with you when you look to buy and always test ride and not just a couple loops around a paddock take them out and really ride somewhere and see how they act.


Ok... :smile: I have rode horses with a friend. She said that I caught on quickly. LOL (I had no idea what I was doing! :lol

Ok: I will take someone horse-y (I just made that word up! :lol if/when I get one. :thumbup: :smile:

Thank you... :smile:


----------



## NubianFan

Yeah I can't stand to go without a drink for long. I drink water at night and I just guzzle it. I think I get dehydrated at work during the day because I can't carry a drink around 24/7 like I would like to.


----------



## goathiker

Leslie, My childhood pony was a BLM burro. I had a wonderful farrier who would come out and make him shoes from raw bar steel. He never used a pony blank for him. He was a true Blacksmith, such a treasure. I lost him when he got a job at a racing stable.


----------



## Texaslass

NubianFan said:


> Yeah I can't stand to go without a drink for long. I drink water at night and I just guzzle it. I think I get dehydrated at work during the day because I can't carry a drink around 24/7 like I would like to.


Me neither. I can't go to bed without a glass of water...I'll wake up choking or something otherwise. :/ (working on training myself not to do that, it's kind of a pain to have to remember every night.)
The weirdest thing is, my eyes dry out really easily as well. :scratch: So, I'll wake up with dry eyes, take a drink and they're fine. :shrug: weird.


----------



## Emzi00

Only a week and a half until school starts up again!!


----------



## NubianFan

That's awesome Jill. Mine would make shoes and hot shoe too, had a forge built onto his truck. I lost him when he moved out of state, we had actually became really good friends, he and his wife would come over and hang out with us for the fourth and things. I hated to lose him as a farrier and them as friends but they had a better opportunity waiting for them out of state. I have lost touch with them and wish I could find them now.


----------



## Texaslass

I thought everybody hated school? 

So sleepy.. :sleeping:


----------



## Emzi00

Oh, I hate school, but it's not school I'm looking forward to, it's who's _at school._


----------



## NubianFan

Y'all something really weird happened just now.


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Oh, I hate school, but it's not school I'm looking forward to, it's who's _at school._


Oooohhh, okay.   lol

Pardon my disappearance on this most special day, but methinks I must verily hitteth the haystack before I swoon from exhaustion.


----------



## goathiker

Weird what?


----------



## NubianFan

I have a ganglion cyst on my wrist right by that bone on your outer wrist. It has been there a while now. and it does cause me some problems but not too bad. Well last night I had a dream that this blond lady came up to me and told me I had a miracle cyst and that having one of those was a miracle. Then she told me the best thing to do was to pop them. I said I had heard that and heard to hit them hard with a heavy book. She said "I can do it with my fingers if you will let me." I said "you sure" and she said "yes, I do it all the time". So I let her and in the dream she put her fingers on my wrist just so then held my hand out behind her ear then quickly yanked my hand forward and the cyst popped. It didn't hurt or anything it just popped. then I said "oh it is weird feeling" and she said "yeah it will be til the fluid dissipates that is normal." So then I look down and there is a big fluid bubble forming on the top of my hand under the skin and I can move it around so I show that to her and she is like "well darn we will have to lance it", so she takes me to this medicine closet thing and lances it and cleans it up and bandages it and I wake up with my hand asleep and tingling in real awake life because I was sleeping on it. 
Sooo fast forward to today and my sister, my mother and I were walking and I was telling them the dream and my sister had a ganglion too she had to have surgery on and she wanted to feel it so I let my sister feel it and at that time, about 3:30 pm my time I still had the cyst. 
Well I do not have it now, it is gone, vanished, kaput.... the day after having a dream about a miracle cyst....


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> Y'all something really weird happened just now.


An alien came up to you in a flying saucer and offered you a glazed doughnut?


----------



## NubianFan

Emzi00 said:


> An alien came up to you in a flying saucer and offered you a glazed doughnut?


 That wouldn't have been nearly as weird!


----------



## goathiker

Wow, that's awesome...Things like that do happen sometimes.


----------



## NubianFan

well I am glad to see it go!!! Just so weird.


----------



## Scottyhorse

That's crazy Leslie! But very cool.


----------



## NubianFan

I wonder if my sister feeling around on it popped it?


----------



## Scottyhorse

The tank in all it's empty and LED splendor! :lol: 














Red diodes only... Didn't know it did that :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

That's really cool Sydney!!


----------



## goathiker

Hey, maybe the Roman Gods intervened in your behalf...After all I did wish you all good feast of Invictus Sol yesterday :slapfloor:


----------



## NubianFan

Perhaps! I know that I can't wait to tell my mom, sister, and dad tomorrow. Dad was just feeling of it the day before yesterday and saying that he thought I would have to have surgery. It had been causing me some carpel tunnel like symptoms which I have heard they can do if they are in the right place because they lesson the space in the carpel tunnel.


----------



## NubianFan

Well guys I guess I had better go to bed and see what I dream tonight!!
Once again Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## Scottyhorse

My friend said it's a supernova light (jokingly) and then said it looks like blood. :lol:


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Leslie

I like it Sydney, it will be fun to play with. 
You do still have one more present coming next payday...Shipping kinda was more then I thought. Boo


----------



## Scottyhorse

Yours will get there at some point too, I swear! :lol: Still waiting upon the last item.  
Aw, don't spend too much. You could always bring it to the Rendezvous?


----------



## goathiker

Hmm, tempting but, then what if you can't come. It's no biggie...Would have it off to you already if my car hadn't decided it needed a part or it wouldn't run. Stupid Adult stuff :lol:
Do you like natural wood or a nice green stain best?


----------



## Scottyhorse

True... With my luck we wouldn't be able to go :laugh:
:chinrobably natural wood, but either is fine..


----------



## goathiker

Well, if it's in Se WA we could pick you up on the way and bring any number of nieces and such to make your parents feel comfortable. Or they could bring you down for a couple days and leave you with us to be dropped off. Wow that sounds stalky huh...Yeah, I look forward to meeting your parents and they can bring an air mattress...I always do


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Guys!!! Okay, I can't read all those pages, it's 1 AM... But I am so happy! I didn't get a tablet  but I got lots of other stuff- and a TON of goat stuff!! I got a new pocket knife, a shirt from TSC that says "faith-family-farm", "Farm-opoly", A GOAT ALARM CLOCK (it makes goat noises when the alarm goes off!!), a goat hat, some goat books, umm... Hmm... I think that's it for goat stuff Anyway... I had a good Christmas, despite having to deal with the annoying/jerk relatives :roll:


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Well, if it's in Se WA we could pick you up on the way and bring any number of nieces and such to make your parents feel comfortable. Or they could bring you down for a couple days and leave you with us to be dropped off. Wow that sounds stalky huh...Yeah, I look forward to meeting your parents and they can bring an air mattress...I always do


:laugh: Just a bit. Either way would be fine with me. I know my dad wants to go. I hope my brother doesn't. :greengrin:


----------



## goathiker

Hmm, I wonder if my son could get leave? Your brother might never be the same :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Hmm, I wonder if my son could get leave? Your brother might never be the same :lol:


He's already not normal


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, I have one of those too...All you can do is love them when they are away, put up with them when they are home, and pray that they see the light someday. I love my oldest son, but, I disagree with everything he stands for. He will never change now at 28 years of age. All I can do is love him and hope he finds peace with his life.


----------



## Scottyhorse

My brother isn't like that... He's just weird. 

You guys probably don't want to here any more of my problems, but ug. Merry Christmas to me :veryangry:


----------



## goathiker

Um, it's only me here if you need to talk you can PM and believe me, if I actually told you about my oldest son, you would quickly discover why I can't even stand to have him in the house. Thank God I have 3 other kids...


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'll PM you. Sorry about your son.


----------



## nchen7

happy Boxing Day everyone! hope you all had a great Christmas. Santa got me food poisoning, so I spent most of the day sleeping...... it wasn't very fun.....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Good morning all  still half asleep lol!


----------



## Texaslass

goathiker said:


> Yeah, I have one of those too...All you can do is love them when they are away, put up with them when they are home, and pray that they see the light someday. I love my oldest son, but, I disagree with everything he stands for. He will never change now at 28 years of age. All I can do is love him and hope he finds peace with his life.


Sorry about that.  :hug:
I have to disagree, though; I believe people can change. Especially if you believe in them. 

Oh, Ni, I am so sorry! I hope you feel better today! :hug: Be sure to drink lots of tea! 

Merry Christmas again everyone!


----------



## nchen7

thanks Sarah! feeling much better today.


----------



## fishin816

I get to use my gift cards today!!!!!!! Wish me luck!!!!


----------



## Texaslass

NubianFan said:


> I wonder if my sister feeling around on it popped it?


No, I say it was supernatural! 
That's so weird, my sister had almost the exact same thing happen to her. :-o She had a one for years, on the hand she uses the most, too. She even tried hitting it with a book several times, and even though it hurt awfully, it never seemed to do the trick.
So one day she just prayed that it would be healed, and guess what? It was gone the next day.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm at target  
I just spent $30 at Walmart on dog sweaters :lol:


----------



## nchen7

I haven't really left the couch today. the goats finally got to go outside. they spent the past 2 days cooped up in their houses b/c of the rain. it finally let up today. they're looking lazy too.


----------



## ksalvagno

I hope you feel better, Ni.

I hope everyone had a nice Christmas.

It was really nice to spend a good amount of time with my family. I haven't seen my sisters in a while. They are very busy with their kids. Haven't seen the nieces and nephews either. Amazing how much they grow.


----------



## Emzi00

Skyla, stop liking EVERYTHING!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL!! I can't like on the app and it won't let me in this thread if I use the web view so now that I'm on the PC I'm liking stuff! Lol!


----------



## Emzi00

You changed your avatar :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yes I did  
So did you lol!


----------



## Emzi00

Goodness, Hallie is so loooong!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I know! It's so crazy! Lol! She is maturing so nice  I can't wait to clip her and show her!


----------



## Emzi00

I bet she'll do great at shows, she's such a pretty girl


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks  I think she will  Though, I think we will only do one show that we will bring Jr. does too... it's just too much for me with the heat.. IDK why..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Gonna go out with the goats for a bit.. Will be back soon


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I think the girls like their Christmas gift a day late LOL!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Just wanted to pop in and say Hi  Will be out training a few of the goats


----------



## Emzi00

Training a few of the goats to do what?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Getting em ready for shows. Mostly just leading and setting up. And jumping through loops of fire :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL Sydney! I was just working with my jr does.. Man! You'd think I was trying to get them to hop through loops of fire! Hallie was pretty good though.. None of the pics turned out good though..  I need a new photographer  LOL! Mine (my little sister) hates it so she take awful pics 


One of the better pics of each of the girls:


----------



## Emzi00

Well, Hallie is obviously the first one, look at that length!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! Yes, that is Hallie  hehe!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Alright, headed out. TTYL.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

TTYL Sydney  have fun and I hope your guys are better then mine were! Lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Do I have to do this Ma??


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Anyone still around?


----------



## NubianFan

I;m here just now


----------



## NubianFan

Kind of a little worried though. I lost something kind of important and I am hoping it is in my office at work and not on the ground somewhere or left at a clients house.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Uh oh that's not good!


----------



## NubianFan

It is FOUND!!! My officemate found it for me in the office and put it in my drawer!


----------



## Emzi00

That's great!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

YAHOO!!  :dance: :stars:


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Well, Hallie is obviously the first one, look at that length!


They look kinda the same to me.. :scratch: :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

I came on to 10 likes!!! :-o
A lot were from Skyla....


----------



## NubianFan

I know I was tearing my purse and car apart!! The worst thing was, it doesn't even belong to me it is something of dads


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> They look kinda the same to me.. :scratch: :lol:


Oh Sarah....  Look harder! :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Oh Sarah....  Look harder! :lol:


:lol: It was kinda a bad joke..... you know, cause they're Lamanchas.... :roll:


----------



## Texaslass

So we use old peanut butter jars for glasses, and just now my water was sitting on the counter near a jar that still had peanut butter in it, and I wasn't looking and grabbed the peanut butter and almost drank it! :ROFL:


----------



## NubianFan

So anyone do anything fun today? I worked mostly but I did spend my tsc gift card on feed.


----------



## NubianFan

Texaslass said:


> So we use old peanut butter jars for glasses, and just now my water was sitting on the counter near a jar that still had peanut butter in it, and I wasn't looking and grabbed the peanut butter and almost drank it! :ROFL:


 You woulda been waiting a long time for that drink. You think molasses is slow in January you should try December peanut butter....


----------



## Texaslass

Lol, Leslie! I was like, whoa, this water smells like peanut butter! :lol:

I read a book I just got for a while.  That's always fun. I've been too busy too read lately, so it's nice.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> So anyone do anything fun today? I worked mostly but I did spend my tsc gift card on feed.


I went to TSC too  Got the girls a Hymillain(Sp?) Salt lick and an issue of Dairy Goat Journal 

Oh, And went to walmart and spent $30 on baby goat coats


----------



## Emzi00

Nope. Fun is overrated. :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Well I just worked with Ellie. She sets up fairly well but walking is another story. Finally got her to walk but she kept her head down the whole time! She's like a freight train! :lol: Finally got her to keep her head up (I am using one of those dog collars with the prongs on it) but she still walks super fast :lol: Not bad for her first day, though  After we work on her walking and setting up, and she get that right, I will try and brace her.


----------



## Texaslass

Britt Nicole Christmas song


----------



## Scottyhorse

I used part of my petco gift card to get a show chain for Ellie  I got her a 26" one, hopefully it's long enough :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Nope. Fun is overrated. :lol:


*sputter* Emma, don't be a downer!  :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

She sounds better then my Ellie! My little Ellie Belly pitches a fit when I lead her or even try to set her up :roll: SHe has to be led out of the stall and to the pen daily so that's good practice I guess lol!


----------



## NubianFan

My daughter hasn't had her nose out of that Beautiful Creatures book so it must be pretty good. I want to read it when she is done.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I love that one Sarah  Heard it on K-Love quite a few times


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> She sounds better then my Ellie! My little Ellie Belly pitches a fit when I lead her or even try to set her up :roll: SHe has to be led out of the stall and to the pen daily so that's good practice I guess lol!


My Pygmy doe Cleo is like that as well!!! She'll end up rolling onto her back sometimes because she's pulling so hard! :slapfloor: I've got to work with Cleo, Annie, Ellie, maybe Percy (my little brother might show him in open class) and Carolina just to keep her good behavior up. Then in the spring with any kids I plan to retain/show.... That's a lot of goats! :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Sarah O Holy Night is one of my favorite songs to sing.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm just gonna wait to work on Brook (Who is awful!) and setting Ellie up in the spring... I hate fighting with them in the cold.. makes it 10x's worse for me! :lol: Everyone else is pretty good.. (well Promise doesnt like being set up.. but I'm hoping to fix that in the spring too lol)


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> *sputter* Emma, don't be a downer!  :lol:


Can't help it, it's just my nature!  :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Baby Hal looks so much like her Grammy 

Hallie:









Her GranddamThey look most alike in her jr pic  )
http://www.kastdemurs.com/smoothie.html


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I'm just gonna wait to work on Brook (Who is awful!) and setting Ellie up in the spring... I hate fighting with them in the cold.. makes it 10x's worse for me! :lol: Everyone else is pretty good.. (well Promise doesnt like being set up.. but I'm hoping to fix that in the spring too lol)


How many goats will you be showing I will be showing 6 or so... :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

about the same  LOL! 

4 sr does and two jr LaManchas, plus we plan to retain 2 Nigie does LOL! So.. yah.. lol!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Luckily my 4-H club will show each others goats if we need it.. :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

I tried to make onion dip and when I opened the packet I thought was an onion soup packet it was actually a vegetable soup packet so instead of yummy onion dip I am making just okay veggie dip. OH well, I will live I know.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> Luckily my 4-H club will show each others goats if we need it.. :lol:


That's always good!  
We are only allowed 3 project goats..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> I tried to make onion dip and when I opened the packet I thought was an onion soup packet it was actually a vegetable soup packet so instead of yummy onion dip I am making just okay veggie dip. OH well, I will live I know.


That's a bummer 

I just had some nachos  :yum:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Another Hallie look alike/relative 

http://www.kastdemurs.com/badnews.html


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Can't help it, it's just my nature!  :lol:


Well then. 
(Did I do that right? :? )


----------



## NubianFan

I can't believe how much she looks like her granddam


----------



## Texaslass

Patrick alert!! :O Everyone be on your best spelling and grammar behavior!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It's crazy isn't Leslie! They could be twins!

LOL Sarah! :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

soooo the veggie dip wasn't that bad...


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Scottyhorse said:


> Well I just worked with Ellie. She sets up fairly well but walking is another story. Finally got her to walk but she kept her head down the whole time! She's like a freight train! :lol: Finally got her to keep her head up (I am using one of those dog collars with the prongs on it) but she still walks super fast :lol: Not bad for her first day, though  After we work on her walking and setting up, and she get that right, I will try and brace her.


Why are you bracing a breeding doe? Just wondering... :wink:

Also, somebody keeps liking my older posts.... ahem.... SKYLA!  :laugh:  :thumbup:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Texaslass said:


> Patrick alert!! :O Everyone be on your best spelling and grammar behavior!!


:laugh:  Hehe   :laugh: :thumbup: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## NubianFan

Where is Patrick I no see Patrick.
Oh wait that should have been.
wher dis patrik I no c patrik


----------



## NubianFan

There he is!!! Hey Patrick, how are you?


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

NubianFan said:


> Where is Patrick I no see Patrick.
> Oh wait that should have been.
> wher dis patrik I no c patrik


:doh: :doh: :laugh: :laugh:   :razz: :razz: :greengrin: :greengrin: :razz: :greengrin: :razz: :greengrin:

How about this: dat aint da propa way to spel i no like :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Why are you bracing a breeding doe? Just wondering... :wink:
> 
> Also, somebody keeps liking my older posts.... ahem.... SKYLA!  :laugh:  :thumbup:


I already explained to Emma a few pages back why I was doing that :roll:

It's not often I can get on a computer to like stuff so I went a little over thw top


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

NubianFan said:


> There he is!!! Hey Patrick, how are you?


:laugh: prity good how bout you? :laugh: :doh: :laugh: :doh: :laugh: :doh: :laugh: :doh: :doh: :laugh: I'm in the "smilie face mood"!


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> Well then.
> (Did I do that right? :? )


Yes,yes you did.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Another distant hallie relative.. look at that length! No wonder Hallie is so long :laugh: And WATTLES! 
http://www.kastdemurs.com/citronella.html


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Another distant hallie relative.. look at that length! No wonder Hallie is so long :laugh: And WATTLES!
> http://www.kastdemurs.com/citronella.html


 I hate waddles!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> I hate waddles!


WHAT?!?!?! How could you not like wattles!?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

and your spelling was off! waTTles not waDDles they aren't ducks ya know  :ROFL:  JK


----------



## NubianFan

Speaking of ducks I think I found where one exploded today.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> WHAT?!?!?! How could you not like wattles!?


They just look gross!  :wink:



J.O.Y. Farm said:


> and your spelling was off! waTTles not waDDles they aren't ducks ya know  :ROFL:  JK


Oh, it wasn't an accident.  I thought it was two d's! :laugh: :doh:  That makes more sense though. :wink:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Leslie: What?!

they look ADORABLE! 

LOL! :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## NubianFan

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Leslie: What?!
> 
> they look ADORABLE!
> 
> LOL! :ROFL: :slapfloor:


 Well mom, my daughter, and I went walking again, and I found this place where there was all this fuzz in the weeds. I thought at first it was some kind of fuzzy plant seeds but on closer inspection I thought it was fur, I finally broke off a weed stem that had some on it and looked really closely and it was down, tiny clumps of tiny feathers. There were about 15 clumps of it in this one area and then some duck or goose poo on the rocks in that area too. So I don't' know if someone hit one with a car, or shot one, or if an animal killed one there or what but something horrible happened to a duck or goose there.


----------



## goathiker

Goats with wattles stay 10% cooler in hot weather than goats without them. They do have a purpose...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ahh.. poor little ducky.. or goose.. lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> Goats with wattles stay 10% cooler in hot weather than goats without them. They do have a purpose...


that's way cool!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

goathiker said:


> Goats with wattles stay 10% cooler in hot weather than goats without them. They do have a purpose...


That's cool! :smile: Do goats without wattles stay warmer then? That would be really cool!


----------



## Emzi00

My cousin lives three hours west of Lacie....


----------



## goathiker

The wattles have a large sweat gland above and in front of them about an inch. You can feel the glands if you want. They don't do anything if the goat is not sweating. If you feel them during hot weather though, they are always damp to help release heat.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

that is really interesting Jill!

LOL Emma! your planning a trip to 'visit' your cousin now aren't you?! :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> that is really interesting Jill!
> 
> LOL Emma! your planning a trip to 'visit' your cousin now aren't you?! :ROFL:


Nooooo..... I'm planning to 'visit' Lacie..... I have to get potato to her


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Nooooo..... I'm planning to 'visit' Lacie..... I have to get potato to her


LOL! That's why I said 'visit' your cousins, when you really go to see Lacie  :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

And a cheese wheel...


----------



## NubianFan

Guys I am FREEZING


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No worries I am too! I'm wrapped in a blanket. and a Nice cup of tea sounds good!


----------



## NubianFan

Yeah I had a fight with my blanket and I am not sure who won, but I did finally manage to get it successfully wrapped around me. I want these things now.
1. Cozy cabin in the woods with big fireplace.
2. Crackling fire in the fireplace.
3. Bear skin rug in front of fireplace.
4. Cozy big comfy couch in front of rug in front of fireplace.
5. Warm and soft cozy throw to cover in
6. Lovely taller than I thought Crush to snuggle with


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> And a cheese wheel...


And I have a hair appointment with her for July 27, 2018 @ 2:00...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> And I have a hair appointment with her for July 27, 2018 @ 2:00...


:ROFL: :lol:

Why don't you just ship her a potato?? And a cheese wheel lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Yeah I had a fight with my blanket and I am not sure who won, but I did finally manage to get it successfully wrapped around me. I want these things now.
> 1. Cozy cabin in the woods with big fireplace.
> 2. Crackling fire in the fireplace.
> 3. Bear skin rug in front of fireplace.
> 4. Cozy big comfy couch in front of rug in front of fireplace.
> 5. Warm and soft cozy throw to cover in
> 6. Lovely taller than I thought Crush to snuggle with


Sounds lovely 

Maybe not the rug though... That's not something I want on my floor :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> :ROFL: :lol:
> 
> Why don't you just ship her a potato?? And a cheese wheel lol!


Well, the potato I personally have to pull from Idaho.. and the cheese wheel I could ship since I won't be going through Wisconsin. That is if she still wants one.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Have someone in Idaho ship it to you, then you ship it to her.. Easy peasy!  sorta lol!


----------



## Emzi00

I have to do it myself though!! And I'd be going through Idaho anyways! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well I tried lol!


----------



## NubianFan

well off to watch cirque du solei for a while.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: Oh goodness, you have a good memory Emma! I was thinking about that hair appointment the other day, and could not for the life of me remember when that was :ROFL:

And yes, the potato must be from Idaho, and it must be pulled straight from the ground and brought to me  And cheese would be nice


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I wish I could make up my mind!! :GAAH: I can't decide what I'm buying first! AI equipment, a QH stallion, or an ultrasound machine, I just don't know! I'd be buying it with the kid crop money, and all would be pretty useful.
What you you buy first, then second, then last?


----------



## Emzi00

And the best part about that hair appointment is that I'm just going to let you do whatever you want, as long as I don't end up with black and orange hair! :lol:
Hehe, yes, I have pretty good memory


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! 

Hey Lacie, how did you get the snow flakes on your website?! way cool!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

goathiker said:


> The wattles have a large sweat gland above and in front of them about an inch. You can feel the glands if you want. They don't do anything if the goat is not sweating. If you feel them during hot weather though, they are always damp to help release heat.


Ok, more questions (I'm blonde! :hi5: ): what is it about the wattles? Would they not have that gland if they didn't have wattles? When you first mentioned it I thought surface area. More surface area the greater the heat dispersion (But I didn't think two inch long wattles would amount to 10%. Also, how would La Manchas survive?!?! LOL :lol: :laugh: :grin. I know I'm probably over thinking it like usual, but I thought I'd ask. :wink: :hi5: Thanks... :smile:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

hhhmmm tough choice Lacie!

I would say either the AI or ultrasound stuff first and second, then the horse  LOL!


----------



## Emzi00

AI first, then the ultrasound machine, then the stallion. That'll give you time to find a stallion you really like, you'll get some awesome bloodlines faster, and you won't have to wait forever on the ultrasound machine.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> LOL!
> 
> Hey Lacie, how did you get the snow flakes on your website?! way cool!


You have to enter the HTML code into your website.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

well where did you find it?


----------



## NubianFan

I think the order you posted them in would be best Lacie, AI. Stallion, ultrasound


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Oh, guys, I walked under a ladder today! So get your sympathy moods ready for tomorrow when I break my left collar bone (Because I've already broke my right. :wink. :lol: :wink: :laugh:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> AI first, then the ultrasound machine, then the stallion. That'll give you time to find a stallion you really like, you'll get some awesome bloodlines faster, and you won't have to wait forever on the ultrasound machine.


That's what I was thinking


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

NubianFan said:


> I think the order you posted them in would be best Lacie, AI. Stallion, ultrasound


That's what I'd do too.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, nothing wrong with black and orange hair!  it probably isn't even what your brain thinks it looked like either. Just black hair, with some super bright orange peek a boos 


And I already found a registered qh colt! :lol: a buckskin too! My favorite color. 
But the AI stuff would be really cool, and the ultrasound machine would tell me if those stupid does are even bred!! :wallbang: they've been with the buck since March this year, and not one looks bred, in fact, I think one was in heat today :hair:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I'm hiding from my family... (Not my immediate family, my annoying aunts uncles and cousins)


----------



## littlegoatgirl

How much are ultrasound thingies?


----------



## NubianFan

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Oh, guys, I walked under a ladder today! So get your sympathy moods ready for tomorrow when I break my left collar bone (Because I've already broke my right. :wink. :lol: :wink: :laugh:


 That is NOT positive thinking. You should think that something will be miraculously healed like my wrist was yesterday.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> well where did you find it?


http://tester2.synthasite.com/realsnow2.php

This site, click through them, they're all different


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

littlegoatgirl said:


> How much are ultrasound thingies?


I've found them from $1000 to $6000+


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> http://tester2.synthasite.com/realsnow2.php
> 
> This site, click through them, they're all different


Thanks Lacie!


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I've found them from $1000 to $6000+


:shocked: :shocked: :shocked:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, what's that face for Emma? 

I found a horse ranch that offers paternity and drug testing for people...


----------



## Texaslass

Sorry I left guys, but now I really have to go. 
I snagged my sister's kindle, but she really wants to go to bed and won't let me take it with me, so...  :/ :lol: :wave:


----------



## Emzi00

...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Lol, what's that face for Emma?
> 
> I found a horse ranch that offers paternity and drug testing for people...


That's kinda strange.. Lol!


----------



## Scottyhorse

So... We think Ellie might be too attached to me! Whenever I leave the pen, she always jumps up onto the fence or gate and calls for me. Tonight while I was shutting the chickens in the coop, she propped herself up on the side of the coop, and was 'knocking' on the window and maaaing to me! And tonight, after I went inside, she got out, propped herself up on the door, and was knocking on it again! :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> ...


:ROFL: what's wrong with that Emma??


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> ...


THAT is what you were thinking?! No, no dear, nothing like that! :lol:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Emzi00 said:


> ...


That is frightening! IMO :shock: :shock: :shock: JS :wink:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> THAT is what you were thinking?! No, no dear, nothing like that! :lol:


No, that wasn't what I was thinking! :lol: Frightening though! I do NOT want anything like that! :slapfloor:


----------



## NubianFan

so Netflix went completely wacko again... sigh


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok, got something typed up for Ellie on my site.. what do y'all think? I stink with words :lol:


----------



## goathiker

It looks good to me. You need a better picture of her though.


----------



## Emzi00

I think it's good Skyla, but yeah, needs a better picture.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

thanks guys 

Yah I know.. she just isn't very helpful on her end for new pictures  LOL! So the only ok ones I have of her, she has a coat on..


----------



## NubianFan

Night everyone ....tired....


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Leslie


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Night Leslie :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hmm.. Would a mini horse blanket fit a LaMancha??


----------



## Scottyhorse

My iPod says that yesterday was Christmas Eve and today is Christmas :slapfloor:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:ROFL: it went back in time  :slapfloor:


----------



## goathiker

Sure, mini blankets go down pretty small in size. I like using mini horse stuff for my goats.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Guys... My puppy is really antsy and it's kinda creeping us out. He's really intently looking towards outside. He's kinda calmed down now but he's never done anything like this before.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> Sure, mini blankets go down pretty small in size. I like using mini horse stuff for my goats.


Cool! I think I may get one or two next year


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> Guys... My puppy is really antsy and it's kinda creeping us out. He's really intently looking towards outside. He's kinda calmed down now but he's never done anything like this before.


I hate when my dog does that.. Creeps me out! Esp when I'm home alone!

Hopefully it's just an animal or something!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

One time our dog went NUTS at the back slider! Like she was gonna go right through the glass! And she woke up outta a sleep too! There were a lot of break-ins on my street that week.. (One of the kids who lives up the road :roll: ) and we think they were back there checking it out...


----------



## Scottyhorse

Luckily he is calmed down now:







And relaxing :lol: 
We just live so far away from anyone, when one of the dogs does that it gets us worried!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha! What a goof! :lol:

I totally understand why! Maybe it was just an animal.. Coyote or something maybe :shrug: my dog goes nuts over the fox sometimes :roll:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh my I love this doe!! Me needs a kid from her! :drool: 

http://www.blissberry.com/topaz.html


----------



## Emzi00

I don't really like her udder....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It could use some more capacity and MSL.. But that is also her FF udder.. I think it's nice over all  and I really don't like a lot of Nubian udders I have seen.. Idk why lol! But I like her's


----------



## Emzi00

I like this one better, although the other was pretty good.
http://kastdemurs.com/seabreeze.html


----------



## Scottyhorse

Looks like I should be starting the new tank Monday or Tuesday, depending on when all the stuff gets here.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> I like this one better, although the other was pretty good.
> http://kastdemurs.com/seabreeze.html


She is pretty 

But I still like the other one better  lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> Looks like I should be starting the new tank Monday or Tuesday, depending on when all the stuff gets here.


Cool! I wanna see it when it's all set up and such


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I like this doe too 
http://www.blissberry.com/robin.html


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well, headed to bed.. Almost 1... Oops! Lol!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

:wave: it's 1:30 and I'm wide awake... 

I'm so weird!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

When you have driven through the drive-thru with goats in the trailer behind you (open slats so ppl can see too!)


----------



## emilieanne

I've delicensing through the drive through with 2 goats and another person in my ford ranger..... Lol ;D


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Morning guys


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Oh my I love this doe!! Me needs a kid from her! :drool:
> 
> http://www.blissberry.com/topaz.html


No depth or capacity!! :roll:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! No, not much depth there... But she is also young in those pics  I'd love to see an updated pic of her though


----------



## Texaslass

Is it just me, or do all of these does have really spindly front legs?!?
http://www.flatrockfarm.net/Pages/SrDoes1.htm


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> Is it just me, or do all of these does have really spindly front legs?!?
> http://www.flatrockfarm.net/Pages/SrDoes1.htm


At first I thought you said really stupid front legs! :laugh:


----------



## Texaslass

:laugh: Well?...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> At first I thought you said really stupid front legs! :laugh:


Haha!! :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## Texaslass

GTG, sorry.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Awe  ttyl..


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> :laugh: Well?...


I do think that they have really stupid front legs.....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol! 
They do look funny..


----------



## Emzi00

So who is the buck in your avatar?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's Cowboy back at a show in Oct.(I think? Lol!) he's all gross and smelly now :laugh:

Here is the smelly man jumping on me this morning lol!


----------



## NubianFan

This must be a really patient goat.


----------



## Emzi00




----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> This must be a really patient goat.


Oh my gosh!! How adorable


----------



## NubianFan

This is the kind of body style I like to see on Nubians, deep big bodied girls.


----------



## Emzi00

I'm not fond of nubians, but that is a _very nice_ doe!


----------



## NubianFan

That's pruittville's huckberry and Dru has some kastdemur and some pruittville in her lines.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I think she is a pretty doe for sure! But her butt is too high for my liking.. That's the thing with Nubians... They (well, most of them lol!) are butt high! That really aggravates me for some reason lol! Even though this doe isn't bad AT ALL.. It's still too much for me lol! 
Idk.. I'm weird  and I already know the style of goats I like not too many agree with me lol


----------



## NubianFan

She has pruittville's Raspberry and Kastdemur's show and tell on her papers. It is her sires, sire and dam. Well Pruittville's Raspberry is her sire's dam and Kastdemur's Show and tell is her sires' sire that should say.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Show and tell sounds familiar.. I have never heard of the other herd name...


----------



## NubianFan

See that is one thing I don't like about most Alpines and I know it is conformationally correct but I don't like that extreme uphill look. I don't like it in horses either and all the dressage people always want uphill horses and put down quarter horses for being level or even butt high, but I like that look better, even if it isn't as correct.


----------



## Emzi00

So I've never watched Cinderella before, and it's on TV right now. I think I like it. :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

http://www.pruittvillefarms.com/


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

See that's just something that irks me lol! I like a nice uphill stance  it doent have to be extreme, but more then the doe shown


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> So I've never watched Cinderella before, and it's on TV right now. I think I like it. :lol:


Really?
LOL! It's cute  I love the mice


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Really?
> LOL! It's cute  I love the mice


Really. I like the mice too.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

The little fat one(GusGus?) is my favorite


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I like this doe of theirs Leslie 
http://m.pruittvillefarms.com/site/...url=http://www.pruittvillefarms.com/index.htm


----------



## NubianFan

If your are interested go to this page and scroll down to Pruittville's Raspberry DL. I don't care much for the picture of her there, but they have nice things to say about her in the little blurb, she is a heavy milker apparently and that is Dru's paternal granddam.
http://www.pruittvillefarms.com/referencedoes.htm


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

This doe is nice too..

http://m.pruittvillefarms.com/site/...url=http://www.pruittvillefarms.com/index.htm

Ok I'll go look


----------



## NubianFan

Gabrilla? Or the one letting the toddler milk her?


----------



## Emzi00

I like this doe. 
http://ironrodalpines.com/sigourney.shtml


----------



## NubianFan

Emzi00 said:


> I like this doe.
> http://ironrodalpines.com/sigourney.shtml


She is very elegant looking and good grief what an udder.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Gabrilla? Or the one letting the toddler milk her?


It was the link to Caramel Corn's page.. Idk how that happened lol!

That doe you were talking about seems to be a great producer of both milk and kids  I bet your excited to see Dru freshen!


----------



## NubianFan

Skyla give me the names of the pruittville does, because the links all take me to the same page and it just has two goats on it Gabriella and the pic of the doe with the toddler milking her.


----------



## NubianFan

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> It was the link to Caramel Corn's page.. Idk how that happened lol!
> 
> That doe you were talking about seems to be a great producer of both milk and kids  I bet your excited to see Dru freshen!


Yeah I can't wait, her mother produces 16-18 pounds a day.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> I like this doe.
> 
> http://ironrodalpines.com/sigourney.shtml


She's pretty 

I don't really like Alpines but I like this one best though 

http://ironrodalpines.com/sunami.shtml


----------



## NubianFan

Caramel corn is nice I like her as well


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Yeah I can't wait, her mother produces 16-18 pounds a day.


Wow! That's awesome!!  I can't wait for my big girls to be in milk! Those weights seem crazy to me as I'm used to being happy with 4-5 pounds twice a day :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> She's pretty
> 
> I don't really like Alpines but I like this one best though
> 
> http://ironrodalpines.com/sunami.shtml


I've mentioned Sunami before :laugh: I'd like a buckling out of her, but I don't have the money :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Skyla give me the names of the pruittville does, because the links all take me to the same page and it just has two goats on it Gabriella and the pic of the doe with the toddler milking her.


The other doe was Huckleberry Frost


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> I've mentioned Sunami before :laugh: I'd like a buckling out of her, but I don't have the money :lol:


Oh I know that feeling! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

This is the kind of uphill that I like. 
http://ironrodalpines.com/strategy.shtml


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Oh I know that feeling! :lol:


Or this one.... if anyone feels like buying me a buckling for my birthday.....
http://ironrodalpines.com/shatte.shtml


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

This doe here (Xhibit.. First doe) is one I want a buck kid out of... But I don't have the $1,200+ for one.. :lol: so I resigned real quick like :ROFL:

http://www.luckystarfarm.com/dandy.html


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> This is the kind of uphill that I like.
> http://ironrodalpines.com/strategy.shtml


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Or this one.... if anyone feels like buying me a buckling for my birthday.....
> 
> http://ironrodalpines.com/shatte.shtml


LOL! Would be nice huh?!

I like the first one better  lol!


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> LOL! Would be nice huh?!
> 
> I like the first one better  lol!


This one is actually my favorite, then Sunami, then Shatte.
http://ironrodalpines.com/siphronia.shtml


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> This one is actually my favorite, then Sunami, then Shatte.
> 
> http://ironrodalpines.com/siphronia.shtml


I like her udder lots! But idk.. Alpine heads just don't look right lol! It's so.. Idk.. It just looks weird! LOL!


----------



## Emzi00

Lamancha heads look weird....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Lamancha heads look weird....


Do not! P 
Ok... Some do lol!

I think Sunami looks pretty all around though


----------



## NubianFan

you guys will laugh at me but I am making something I haven't made since I was a teenager. Pork and beans with velveeta cheese melted in them. I used to make it all the time and I loved it but I haven't in years and years and I am doing it now and getting my daughter to try them. I am going to eat them with hot dogs. LOL what a lunch


----------



## Emzi00

*whistles*
http://rhfshowgoats.com/Jambalya.html


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Take out the beans and it sounds wonderful! (I don't like beans  )


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> *whistles*
> http://rhfshowgoats.com/Jambalya.html


 :drool:

I do have to say, Redwood Hills has some STUNNING animals! And I actually really like their Alpines


----------



## Emzi00

I don't like beans either :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^ lol! 
I think it's the texture that really gets me.. Not that they taste all that great either way lol!


----------



## Emzi00

I like this Lamancha...
http://rhfshowgoats.com/Scio.html


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> I like this Lamancha...
> 
> http://rhfshowgoats.com/Scio.html


Eh.. I don't like her teats.. Her daughter's look better though  other then her teats she is pretty nice


----------



## Emzi00

How about this one?
http://rhfshowgoats.com/Dewy.html


----------



## NubianFan

Emzi00 said:


> This is the kind of uphill that I like.
> http://ironrodalpines.com/strategy.shtml


But but but.... he looks like he is squatting to go tinkle??!!???


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> But but but.... he looks like he is squatting to go tinkle??!!???


:ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> How about this one?
> http://rhfshowgoats.com/Dewy.html


Love!! :drool:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> But but but.... he looks like he is squatting to go tinkle??!!???


Hahaha!! :ROFL: :slapfloor: too funny!!

Yah.. He may be a bit over done there  :laugh: but that is most likely due to the person setting him up


----------



## NubianFan

Call me crazy but I just don't find that sexy?:shrug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! I love a nice uphill goat


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> Call me crazy but I just don't find that sexy?:shrug:


You're crazy...............


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:laugh:


----------



## NubianFan

Okay I know what a *M means what does a *B mean?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It means star buck.. He either has three? *M daughters to earn it, or his dam was a *M and his sire was a *B and he was born with the *B


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

My kitty


----------



## NubianFan

ok this is the pedigree for her paternal grandsire I can't find an image of him
http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=N001496078


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> Okay I know what a *M means what does a *B mean?


 Stars on bucks are earned by virtue of parents with production records meeting ADGA minimums


----------



## NubianFan

Ok her maternal grand sire has the *B and her maternal granddam has the *M


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> ok this is the pedigree for her paternal grandsire I can't find an image of him
> http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=N001496078


Looks good on his sires side  I don't know those goats on the dams side..


----------



## NubianFan

ok my head hurts I better rest for a while. I didn't go to work today because I felt awful all night last night ttyl


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

rest up and feel better Leslie  :hug:


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> So I've never watched Cinderella before, and it's on TV right now. I think I like it. :lol:


WHAT?!! :-o :shock: :-o


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL Sarah! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

:GAAH: :hair:


----------



## Scottyhorse

ullhair: Three horses broke into the hay room last night, and ate at least one and a half bales of alfalfa, probably more ullhair:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh that is so annoying!!  sorry that happened


----------



## Scottyhorse

Yeah! And they're all the fat ones too!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Of corse!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Oh well  So how is everyone today?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pretty good  enjoying a day home alone  I did some work on my site and Laura's site


----------



## Scottyhorse

Cool! I was gunna make a terrarium in a light bulb but I couldn't find any light bulbs :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! That's interesting though


----------



## Emzi00

Laura has a site??


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

not yet lol! I'm working on it for her though  It should be up and running soon enough


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

BRB headed out to grain and lock everyone up


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> not yet lol! I'm working on it for her though  It should be up and running soon enough


Let me know when it is, I want to check it out.


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> :GAAH: :hair:


Whatsa matter? :hug:


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Let me know when it is, I want to check it out.


Me too.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^ Will do  I have all her goats up on it.. just working on her kidding schedule and getting pictures up right now


----------



## Texaslass

Guys, I'm sorry I keep forgetting; our website is *mostly* done, long story short it didn't turn out quite like we wanted.... but it's workable anyways now. I just haven't posted it cause it really isn't much goat related.  Sadly. Hopefully on the gallery page we will be able to add some goat pictures sometime, but right now it's all about our skin care products.
I'll post a link if ya'll want, but I'm not sure I should leave it up or put it in my sig. since it's not about goats... onder:


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> Whatsa matter? :hug:


Billie is still coughing. :hair:
I don't think it's lungworms, since I wormed her with Valbazen in September, I think it was. Valbazen covers lungworms... so.... And I'm sure it worked too, cause she used to have really pale lids, and now they're a rosy pink. 
I tried Robitussin, it'd clear her up for a day, and then she'd start up again.
I don't think it's pneumonia, well not sure really, but she doesn't have any nasal discharge, doesn't have a fever, her temp has been 101.7 today and yesterday, her breathing does sound a little congested, but I don't want to start her on antibiotics if she doesn't have a high temp. I noticed Oliver coughing the other day too, but haven't since.
Their barn is well ventilated, doesn't smell like ammonia or anything..
Not really any pine trees around here, so not sure if it'd be allergies.
:GAAH: It's just frustrating!


----------



## Texaslass

Sorry. :hug:
Jill might know what it is.
Not that it's any help, but when we got our two Alpines from the breeder, they were both coughing, and they did for a looong time after that. He said it was allergies or something, but I don't think it was... Never did find out, but the coughing did go away eventually.... :/ I know, that's no help at all. :/


----------



## Scottyhorse

Have you tried giving her benydril?


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh: Yeah, that's not really any help! :lol:
Got any ideas Jill???


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Billie is still coughing. :hair:
> I don't think it's lungworms, since I wormed her with Valbazen in September, I think it was. Valbazen covers lungworms... so.... And I'm sure it worked too, cause she used to have really pale lids, and now they're a rosy pink.
> I tried Robitussin, it'd clear her up for a day, and then she'd start up again.
> I don't think it's pneumonia, well not sure really, but she doesn't have any nasal discharge, doesn't have a fever, her temp has been 101.7 today and yesterday, her breathing does sound a little congested, but I don't want to start her on antibiotics if she doesn't have a high temp. I noticed Oliver coughing the other day too, but haven't since.
> Their barn is well ventilated, doesn't smell like ammonia or anything..
> Not really any pine trees around here, so not sure if it'd be allergies.
> :GAAH: It's just frustrating!


Sounds like Hallie... She was given 2 rounds of Draxin and that didn't help... we brought her to the vet (she didn't seem concerned..) the put her on Pen G and that didn't help.. I put her on some Bendryl (sp?) and that helped for a while and then it came back.. they vet said we could try something else or just leave her be... (she already had a strong antibiotic so we opted to let it go with the meds...) her temp is fine and she only sounds a little congested when she coughs... I wormed with Ivermectin twice so I don't think it's lung worms and her lids are fine... So, I'm just praying real hard He can heal her.


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> Have you tried giving her benydril?


No, but I guess I could.


----------



## Texaslass

Jill's not on right now...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh.. and Hallie got worse with the cold weather.. she's not as bad when it warms up a bit.. it's so weird... :/


----------



## Sylvie

Hey ya'll, Want to give me some examples of does with good MSLs? Please? 
Esp. Lacie


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> Jill's not on right now...


:tears: :tear: :tears: :tear: :tears:


----------



## Scottyhorse

One of my bucks has a cough as well. Everything else is normal, so I'm just letting it go.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sylvie said:


> Hey ya'll, Want to give me some examples of does with good MSLs? Please?
> Esp. Lacie


Sure I'll try and find some


----------



## Emzi00

Sylvie said:


> Hey ya'll, Want to give me some examples of does with good MSLs? Please?
> Esp. Lacie


Hehe, give me a second and I'll go searching 
Yes, especially Lacie, since Lacie is amazing! She's awesome!


----------



## Emzi00

http://ironrodalpines.com/pearls.shtml


----------



## Emzi00

http://ironrodalpines.com/stasit.shtml


----------



## Emzi00

http://ironrodalpines.com/sunami.shtml


----------



## Emzi00

http://ironrodalpines.com/siphronia.shtml


----------



## Emzi00

http://ironrodalpines.com/shatte.shtml


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well, Emma is finding them faster then me so I'll leave her to it  
I'm trying to do too many things at once LOL!


----------



## Emzi00

http://ironrodalpines.com/sheriann.shtml


----------



## Emzi00

http://rhfshowgoats.com/Amicale.html


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> http://ironrodalpines.com/sunami.shtml


 :drool:


----------



## Emzi00

http://rhfshowgoats.com/Alliyah.html


----------



## Emzi00

http://rhfshowgoats.com/Jambalya.html


----------



## Emzi00

http://rhfshowgoats.com/Zimba.html


----------



## Emzi00

http://rhfshowgoats.com/Zoe.html


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

my goodness Emma!! Do you have all these does saved under favorites or something?! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

http://rhfshowgoats.com/Jamila.html


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> my goodness Emma!! Do you have all these does saved under favorites or something?! :lol:


Nope, just looking through some websites.  All alpines.


----------



## Emzi00

http://rhfshowgoats.com/Sonoma.html


----------



## Emzi00

http://rhfshowgoats.com/Vertigo.html


----------



## Emzi00

Hold Me Now by Red is on Air 1 right now!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

http://rhfshowgoats.com/Surfergirl.html

http://rhfshowgoats.com/Mehama.html


----------



## Emzi00

http://rhfshowgoats.com/Tango.html


----------



## Emzi00

http://rhfshowgoats.com/Julip.html


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

that's better then Breath Your Life into Me *shudder*


----------



## goathiker

We'd better add some LaManchas


----------



## Emzi00

http://rhfshowgoats.com/Rima.html


----------



## Emzi00

http://rhfshowgoats.com/Samantha.html


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> that's better then Breath Your Life into Me *shudder*


Both are good, just like that one more.


----------



## Emzi00

Is that enough examples??    :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

http://rhfshowgoats.com/Marina.html

http://rhfshowgoats.com/Tiramisu.html :drool:


----------



## Emzi00

http://rhfshowgoats.com/Adia.html


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Both are good, just like that one more.


nope! 

Hold me Now is OK.. but not the other !


----------



## Emzi00

http://rhfshowgoats.com/Queeny.html


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> nope!
> 
> Hold me Now is OK.. but not the other !


Hold Me Now is amazing!


----------



## Emzi00

http://rhfshowgoats.com/Shayla.html


----------



## Emzi00

http://rhfshowgoats.com/Amarilla.html


----------



## Emzi00

Okay, I'm done. Not because I can't find more, I just don't want too.  :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Hold Me Now is amazing!


I can see you naming a goat that :lol:

You think you got enough examples going?? LOL!


----------



## Emzi00

They just cut off the end of a song, poo. :blue:


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I can see you naming a goat that :lol:
> 
> You think you got enough examples going?? LOL!


No... her name will be Jo... short for Josephine 

I better... that's a bit tiring! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Sylvie, those suit you?


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'm taking a lightbulb apart


----------



## NubianFan

I took a nap and then went for a walk and I feel better. On my walk I found a squirrel's nest and what is probably an owl's home. I wish I had the camera for the thing I think might have been an owl's home. It was in a dead tree. Anyway, I have been on a walk every day since Christmas day. We also found where armadillos had dug around in the ground and lots of deer trails.


----------



## Emzi00

Jill, have anything to say about the coughing?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I like that name


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I like that name


So do I. That's why I'm really hoping Billie has at least one doeling, so I can have myself a Josephine!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

and if not you can name your Babbet doeling that


----------



## Emzi00

My Babette doeling needs a more exquisite name than Josephine! :lol:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Hey guys...! :wave:

Emma, I think you posted every link that farm has!  :lol: :wink:


----------



## Emzi00

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Hey guys...! :wave:
> 
> Emma, I think you posted every link that farm has!  :lol: :wink:


Nope, I was only looking at alpines and they have other breeds, even then, I only posted the ones I thought had good MSLs. And that was just Iron Rod and Redwood Hills


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

hey Patrick  :wave:

LOL Emma!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hmm... The filiment housing is too big to fit through the whole in the lightbulb :lol:


----------



## goathiker

You know, some goats just cough. It could be from the cold air, from some aspect of their bedding, from dust in their hay, from many things. If the Robitussin cleared it up for a day, it isn't anything horrible. Cough meds just aren't good enough to clear up lungworm or Pneumonia or lung damage.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> You know, some goats just cough. It could be from the cold air, from some aspect of their bedding, from dust in their hay, from many things. If the Robitussin cleared it up for a day, it isn't anything horrible. Cough meds just aren't good enough to clear up lungworm or Pneumonia or lung damage.


So no need to worry you think then?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Success! :dance:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Emzi00 said:


> Nope, I was only looking at alpines and they have other breeds, even then, I only posted the ones I thought had good MSLs. And that was just Iron Rod and Redwood Hills


What are MSLs?

Sydney, you know you can use the filament in light bulbs to pick locks. It's quite easy. JS :smile: :wink:


----------



## Emzi00

Okay Jill  I'll just keep an eye on her then.


----------



## Emzi00

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> What are MSLs?
> 
> Sydney, you know you can use the filament in light bulbs to pick locks. It's quite easy. JS :smile: :wink:


Medial Suspensory Ligaments.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Emzi00 said:


> Medial Suspensory Ligaments.


:doh: Ok, I know what those are, but I've never heard of that abbreviation. :wink: :doh: :smile:


----------



## Emzi00

The thing is though, she goes through fits where she's hacking, and it sounds real bad. :/ And this is all day long, every day.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> What are MSLs?
> 
> Sydney, you know you can use the filament in light bulbs to pick locks. It's quite easy. JS :smile: :wink:


Good to know, I will keep it then :lol: Mind PM'ing me how?


----------



## goathiker

Emzi00 said:


> The thing is though, she goes through fits where she's hacking, and it sounds real bad. :/ And this is all day long, every day.


 Has she ever had pneumonia?


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Scottyhorse said:


> Good to know, I will keep it then :lol: Mind PM'ing me how?


Sure! :smile: It depend on the lock though. :wink:


----------



## NubianFan

What I found today looked very similar to this only it had a smaller hole below it.


----------



## Emzi00

goathiker said:


> Has she ever had pneumonia?


I do not believe so. I have had her since she was a week old, and I haven't seen her with it.


----------



## Scottyhorse

We have an empty lightbulb!















And I just found another lightbulb laying around so I can make another


----------



## Emzi00

Dude! Bro! This party is sick! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Dude! Bro! This party is sick! :lol:


ROFL!! I was just cracking up while listen to that!! :ROFL: :slapfloor: Gotta love Brant and Club Awesome! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> ROFL!! I was just cracking up while listen to that!! :ROFL: :slapfloor: Gotta love Brant and Club Awesome! :lol:


Five different kinds of nachos.... :laugh:


----------



## NubianFan

Is this something y'all are listening to on air one or what?


----------



## NubianFan

Emzi00 said:


> Five different kinds of nachos.... :laugh:


 What are the five different kinds?
Beef
Chicken
Pork
Shrimp
Goat


----------



## Emzi00

Brant Hansen is what we're listening to.  Yup, it's Air1.


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> What are the five different kinds?
> Beef
> Chicken
> Pork
> Shrimp
> Goat


Lol, the song didn't say! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Is this something y'all are listening to on air one or what?


yah


----------



## Emzi00

I need to go, I'll be back in a while.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Wanna go to the animal lending library??


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ttys Emma


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Yeah, I'm going to go too. I won't be back on later tonight. Goodnight in advance. :wink: :wave:


----------



## NubianFan

y'all speaking of nachos, I got this humungous can of nacho cheese at Sam's club. It is seriously like almost a gallon of nacho cheese!!! Anyway, I can't wait to eat it, I want to fry up a bunch of hamburger meat into taco meat and make nachos out of it over chips. BUT how could we ever eat it all!!!! I will have to throw a party!!!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Bye Patrick :wave:


----------



## NubianFan

Night Patrick and Emma


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

TTYT Patrick :wave:


----------



## goathiker

Leslie, Nacho cheese has a long life if it's refrigerated properly. Like a couple months.


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Wanna go to the animal lending library??


Yeah, you should call in and ask for a goat! :laugh:


----------



## Scottyhorse




----------



## Sylvie

Emzi00 said:


> Sylvie, those suit you?


:shocked::shocked::shocked: I leave for a couple hours and come back to pages of pretty goats! Yes those suit me  Thank you!

You girls must have way too much time on your hands.......


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Yeah, you should call in and ask for a goat! :laugh:


:lol: I wonder what He would say onder:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sylvie said:


> :shocked::shocked::shocked: I leave for a couple hours and come back to pages of pretty goats! Yes those suit me  Thank you!
> 
> You girls must have way too much time on your hands.......


Yep LOL! I'm sitting here looking through old posts and such... and looking at breeder's websites is a hobby of mine  :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

that is so cool Sydney!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Made a stand for it













Next to my rimless where it will get light.


----------



## Emzi00

Sylvie said:


> :shocked::shocked::shocked: I leave for a couple hours and come back to pages of pretty goats! Yes those suit me  Thank you!
> 
> You girls must have way too much time on your hands.......


Your welcome! 

Yes, we have _way_ too much time on our hands!! :slapfloor:


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> that is so cool Sydney!


Thanks! It was a fun project to occupy me for an hour or so. And totally free! :dance: Thinking next summer when I start selling stuff at the farmers market I could make these as well.. They're cute


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

that would be cool to do


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> :lol: I wonder what He would say onder:


Call and find out!!! :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!!! You call him!! It was your idea! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> LOL!!! You call him!! It was your idea! :lol:


Brant scares me though!!!! And so do phones!!!!!! Haven't we been over this?!?!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I thought we went over that phones scare me too! :lol: 
And why does Brant scare you?!?!


----------



## Emzi00

He's so weird!!!
Hey Leslie, want to call in for us??? *puppy dog eyes* :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Tenth Avenue North


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! Yah Leslie *puppy pouts and bats eyes* :laugh:

LOVE this song!


----------



## Emzi00

Pweaz Leslie??? *bats eyes*


----------



## NubianFan

goathiker said:


> Leslie, Nacho cheese has a long life if it's refrigerated properly. Like a couple months.


Well I do have some Tupperware like things I could put the extra in, that wouldn't be a problem. We would eat nachos often that is one thing we don't get tired of very soon. I couldn't pass it up this huge can was 5 dollars when a 16 ounce can is 3!!!! how could I pass that up!!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Going to go out and feed everyone. TTY in a little bit


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

have fun out in the cold Sydney.. Burr! LOL! It was pretty cold here when I went out to feed


----------



## NubianFan

I would if I would find my home phone.


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

so Emma, you want that Electro App?? :ROFL:


----------



## NubianFan

I think the battery must be dead on it... I have lost it somewhere in my house and my cell phone has sketchy service out here. I can text that is about it.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

you lost your home phone? :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Scottyhorse said:


> Made a stand for it
> View attachment 50927
> View attachment 50929
> 
> Next to my rimless where it will get light.


 My daughter says "That has to be the ultimate coolest thing I have ever seen!"


----------



## Emzi00

Little rat.


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> so Emma, you want that Electro App?? :ROFL:


No way. :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> you lost your home phone? :lol:


I lose it all the time because I talk and walk.
Then lay it down randomly then the battery dies and I can't find it by calling it with the other phone... IF I can even get the other phone to call. It is funny because my family gets mad at me all the time because they can't get ahold of me on either phone. I really don't care, makes life more peaceful that way.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hehe! too cute!

oh like this song!


----------



## NubianFan

I'm coming to get your little rat Emma


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

that's too funny leslie! :lol!

Awe come on, why not Emma?!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOVE this song!!


----------



## Emzi00

He's not mine, we're watching him for a friend.  His name is Moose, but I call him Little Rat. :lol: He's a pom.


----------



## goathiker

One of my turkeys tried to commit suicide. She flew/climbed the fence into the neighbors yard where his Wolf hybrid and Chow were waiting with their mouths open. 

It's not comfortable climbing 5 foot chain link. Gets kind of dicey going over the top.


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> that's too funny leslie! :lol!
> 
> Awe come on, why not Emma?!


Because I don't want to!! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'll even buy it for you!  :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I'll even buy it for you!  :ROFL:


Danke, nichts! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I don't really know what you said.. But LOL anyway! :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

goathiker said:


> One of my turkeys tried to commit suicide. She flew/climbed the fence into the neighbors yard where his Wolf hybrid and Chow were waiting with their mouths open.
> 
> It's not comfortable climbing 5 foot chain link. Gets kind of dicey going over the top.


 Was this the same one that stood on your chicken's head in the mud? If so, maybe it had a case of conscience and decided to end it all?


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I don't really know what you said.. But LOL anyway! :lol:


No thanks


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ahh! 

Ok then.. Lol!


----------



## Scottyhorse

NubianFan said:


> My daughter says "That has to be the ultimate coolest thing I have ever seen!"


I can send some instructions to her if she wants. It was pretty easy. Took about an hour.


----------



## nchen7

so, Missy came into heat last night and this morning I saw that she had a messy tail!

also, Buttercup looked like she was doing the 5 day heat thing, but she didn't want anything to do with the buck. AND she had a wee bit of messy discharge in the back end.

what do you all think? good signs of does being bred?


----------



## NubianFan

Scottyhorse said:


> I can send some instructions to her if she wants. It was pretty easy. Took about an hour.


 She probably would like that; that kind of thing is right up her alley.


----------



## NyGoatMom

nchen7 said:


> so, Missy came into heat last night and this morning I saw that she had a messy tail!
> 
> also, Buttercup looked like she was doing the 5 day heat thing, but she didn't want anything to do with the buck. AND she had a wee bit of messy discharge in the back end.
> 
> what do you all think? good signs of does being bred?


Sure sounds like it!! Exciting! What are you planning for the kids?


----------



## ksalvagno

goathiker said:


> One of my turkeys tried to commit suicide. She flew/climbed the fence into the neighbors yard where his Wolf hybrid and Chow were waiting with their mouths open.
> 
> It's not comfortable climbing 5 foot chain link. Gets kind of dicey going over the top.


I'm surprised you went after her with the wolf hybrid. That would scare me to death!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ksalvagno said:


> I'm surprised you went after her with the wolf hybrid. That would scare me to death!


Agreed!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nchen7 said:


> so, Missy came into heat last night and this morning I saw that she had a messy tail!
> 
> also, Buttercup looked like she was doing the 5 day heat thing, but she didn't want anything to do with the buck. AND she had a wee bit of messy discharge in the back end.
> 
> what do you all think? good signs of does being bred?


Sounds like it!  hopefully they are for you!


----------



## goathiker

ksalvagno said:


> I'm surprised you went after her with the wolf hybrid. That would scare me to death!


 Ah, Kia is about the sweetest thing you ever met. Good with kids and everything. He has a bad habit of chicken destruction though. :roll:

I was more worried about the Chow, they just got him a couple weeks ago.


----------



## ksalvagno

Interesting! Glad you were able to get her back.

So we are working on installing the laminate floor in the hallway. What a HUGE pain. This was supposed to be good stuff. Can't believe all the problems we are running into. It will look very nice when it is done but we are starting to think that paying someone to install stuff would be better. We are just tired of problems with everything we try and do with this house. Not one thing has gone smoothly. Just wish for once something would go as it is supposed to.


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, she has a distended craw that came loose when she was a baby so, she kind of ended up being a miniature turkey. I'll probably keep her and one or two of the guineas when the others all take their last car ride. Not much meat on her anyway. 

The evil turkey hasn't got long...


----------



## ksalvagno

Interesting that she could live with a distended craw. I can't wait to get chickens again. I also want to do a few turkeys but will probably just have to be happy with chickens for now.

We do have to worry about blackhead disease around here so can't keep turkeys and chickens together.

Jill - the calcium chart you posted on another thread, does red mean really bad. I was on my phone so it was really small and couldn't read it well. I noticed that Ohio pretty much had red over it.


----------



## Scottyhorse

NubianFan said:


> She probably would like that; that kind of thing is right up her alley.


Tomorrow I'm going to make another, and take pics so I can do a step by step thing. Will send em to you.


----------



## goathiker

She always emptied it daily. I think that's the only reason she survived. Oh. and Guineas are wonderful, just like a really mild turkey. They don't carry Blackhead that I know of. 

The red means that there is a lot of calcium in your water so, you'd want to be more careful about feeding bucks and wethers alfalfa.


----------



## ksalvagno

So then it sounds like I don't need to worry about calcium supplements for my girls either. They do get alfalfa/grass mix hay and I do equal parts oats and alfalfa pellets for their grain.

I think I will skip the soybean then. I like to try and help local farmers but it sounds like I really don't need to add anything. I will just stick with the alfalfa pellets and oats.


----------



## goathiker

That sounds like a good plan.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Are you the only one on, Jill? Your final item for your gift FINALLY got here. The box it's in is a tad squished, because they shipped it in an ENVELOPE. Really?! The item inside the little box is fine, though :wink: Can ship it out tomorrow


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, I think I'm the only one here. Everyone else bailed.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Laaame  I might now be able to start my tank till Friday


----------



## goathiker

Oh, that's too bad.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Depends on how fast the substrate gets here. Have you ever heard of/use cocosoya?


----------



## goathiker

I've heard of it...I usually use Jungle dirt since I put critters in too. I think I'll do another millipede tank, they're kind of fun.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha!! Too funny! 





Cocosoya is a oil made for horses right?? It adds shine to their coats and helps with some weight I believe.. It's been a while lol! 
But I do remember that some people would use it most heavily in show season


----------



## goathiker

Ha ha, you're right Skyla. Here I was thinking about that shredded cocoanut stuff you use in terrariums.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!! :laugh:


----------



## nchen7

NyGoatMom said:


> Sure sounds like it!! Exciting! What are you planning for the kids?


Not sure... Boys will be dinner, and girls I may keep, depending on our situation


----------



## Emzi00

Fun day today  I got to go ride my grandma's horse


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Good day, but a really bad morning! I woke up and took my pills (multi -vitamin & mineral, vitamin C, acne pills, etc.), then everything went downhill. I started feeling really sick (Like... Vomit in a second sick)! I ate half a grapefruit; that didn't help the matter. Anyways, I started swallowing really fast like you do before upchucking. Then it just went away. I didn't puke or anything! :dance: :clap: :smile: Now I'm feeling better. :wink: :grin: :grin:

How's your day been?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I didn't feel good lastnight Patrick.. But am fine today..

I get to work 7-11 tonight  no fun!


----------



## Emzi00

Pretty darn good.


----------



## Emzi00

Hope you don't have to do carts...


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Glad everybody is having a good day. :wink: :smile: :thumb:

I found a horse for sale named "Lobster Mobster"! :ROFL: :ROFL: :lol: :lol: :shock: :think: :snowlaugh:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Glad everybody is having a good day. :wink: :smile: :thumb:
> 
> I found a horse for sale named "Lobster Mobster"! :ROFL: :ROFL: :lol: :lol: :shock: :think: :snowlaugh:


She's an off-the-track thoroughbred mare! (Lost the paper work along the way) :wink: Her total earnings exceeded 16,000 dollars!   :roll:  :wink: She's for sale for $350! She cribs occasional and has a surface crack on her back left leg. It's still winter though! :sad:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Hope you don't have to do carts...


Well.. Unless someone else is closing with me, (which is rare) I'll have to get the few last ones.. A closers job


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Glad everybody is having a good day. :wink: :smile: :thumb:
> 
> I found a horse for sale named "Lobster Mobster"! :ROFL: :ROFL: :lol: :lol: :shock: :think: :snowlaugh:


Haha! Too funny! Gotta love those TB names :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

That stinks Skyla.... maybe I should get you some pepper spray for your birthday


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Emzi00 said:


> That stinks Skyla.... maybe I should get you some pepper spray for your birthday


:shocked: :shock: Stay until closing or I'll pepper spray ya'!??!!! :scratch: :razz: :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> That stinks Skyla.... maybe I should get you some pepper spray for your birthday


ROFL! Maybe :laugh:
I got a new knife now too!  hehe!


----------



## nchen7

My day was nice. Family is visiting so we did a lot of beach stuff. Was going to make a sand angel and post the pic but didn't want to make any enemies.....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> :shocked: :shock: Stay until closing or I'll pepper spray ya'!??!!! :scratch: :razz: :laugh:


There are freaks near where I work, so when I am the person to close and have to go out and do carts it's pretty scary.. :/ so that's the pepper spray  lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nchen7 said:


> My day was nice. Family is visiting so we did a lot of beach stuff. Was going to make a sand angel and post the pic but didn't want to make any enemies.....


LOL! You should've! Our snow is melting pretty well!  and it's gonna rain tomorrow so that's good! Lol!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> There are freaks near where I work, so when I am the person to close and have to go out and do carts it's pretty scary.. :/ so that's the pepper spray  lol!


:laugh: I know... :wink: I was just kidding. :wink:

At least the parking lot has lights! :wink: :smile:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh lol!

Yah.. But a big truck/camper thing has still followed me around out there before.. It's creepy!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Snow is melting here now, but the radio said that on Saturday it would drop down to 30-40 below zero!!! (With wind... :wink:, but still!! :shocked: )


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Oh lol!
> 
> Yah.. But a big truck/camper thing has still followed me around out there before.. It's creepy!


:shock: That would set me off!!! That's weird!!! :shock: :wink:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah I was pretty freaked out! I went inside after that! LOL!


----------



## Sylvie

:dance: I just got my SAT scores back. 1800. :-| I think I'll take it again in the spring......


Oh, but I did get a 720 in critical reading :wahoo:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Yah I was pretty freaked out! I went inside after that! LOL!


Can't say I blame you! :-| :-? Did you tell you boss about the truck?


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Alright, I'm going to go for now. Be back on later tonight (most likely :wink. :wave:


----------



## nchen7

Ok well, feel free to hate me then. We're just sitting, waiting for my brother to finish his surf lesson

Skyla, be safe tonite!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Can't say I blame you! :-| :-? Did you tell you boss about the truck?


Yah.. They kept a look out and the manager walked out with me when I had to go out for the last ones..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nchen7 said:


> Ok well, feel free to hate me then. We're just sitting, waiting for my brother to finish his surf lesson
> 
> Skyla, be safe tonite!


So pretty! 

I will thanks  :hug:


----------



## NubianFan

Hey everyone


----------



## Emzi00

:wave:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Getting ready to head out to work :wave: 
Anyone gonna be on late tonight?


----------



## Scottyhorse

We have some Hispanic guy keep calling our house. And he lives in Florida and asks for my dad??


----------



## Emzi00

I can be on late Skyla.


----------



## NubianFan

What do you consider late, cuz you are an hour later than me so when it is 11 your time is only 10 my time


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's strange Sydney..

Cool Emma 

Like when I get home at 11 my time


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

K leaving now :wave:


----------



## Emzi00

:wave:


----------



## NubianFan

I will probably still be up at that time


----------



## NubianFan

bye


----------



## Emzi00

I'm excited for 2014


----------



## NubianFan

My craigslist is barren


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie didn't die, did she...?


----------



## NubianFan

Emzi00 said:


> Lacie didn't die, did she...?


 Naaaah why would you think that? Was she supposed to do something dangerous today or something?


----------



## Emzi00

She hasn't been on in two days... :tears:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Ok, I'm back! :wave: :smile:


----------



## Texaslass

Hi guys! :wave:

Lol Emma. :lol:

I know Leslie, mine usually is too.  I mean, barren of any quality animals, that is. :/

Oh, and to bring up an old subject, I never saw the appeal in those super duper uphill goats, especially bucks for some reason... your description was perfect....  :lol:
Don't get me wrong, I like uphill, just not quite so extreme! 

And I LOVED those Nubians you were posting (pruittville maybe?) 
Such depth, such capacity!!


----------



## Emzi00

Not funny Sarah. :tear: :mecry:


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie.... maaahh..... :tears:


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Not funny Sarah. :tear: :mecry:


What did I say?!  :hug:


----------



## NubianFan

Emzi00 said:


> Lacie.... maaahh..... :tears:


 She is probably busy playing midwife to some of her birthing animals. she has enough to fill an entire maternity wing on Noah's ark!


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> Lol Emma. :lol:





Texaslass said:


> What did I say?!  :hug:


^^^^^^^


----------



## NubianFan

Texaslass said:


> Hi guys! :wave:
> 
> Lol Emma. :lol:
> 
> I know Leslie, mine usually is too.  I mean, barren of any quality animals, that is. :/
> 
> Oh, and to bring up an old subject, I never saw the appeal in those super duper uphill goats, especially bucks for some reason... your description was perfect....  :lol:
> Don't get me wrong, I like uphill, just not quite so extreme!
> 
> And I LOVED those Nubians you were posting (pruittville maybe?)
> Such depth, such capacity!!


 Yeah a little uphill is okay, but that extreme just looks bizarre to me. Thanks, those lines are in Dru's background so I am hoping she is pretty nice. She seems to have good depth already to be so young. And Daffy even though smaller is actually deeper.


----------



## NubianFan

I am listening to my sounds machine, it is playing the sound of a thunderstorm and rain right now.


----------



## Frosty

Skyla have you heard anything from herdqueen. I haven't seen her on and was wondering how she is doing..


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> ^^^^^^^


Well I know, but I was only laughing at your reaction to Lacie's absence. :shrug: 
Sorry. :hug:


----------



## Emzi00




----------



## Emzi00

Frosty said:


> Skyla have you heard anything from herdqueen. I haven't seen her on and was wondering how she is doing..


Skyla left a while ago, what's going on??


----------



## Sylvie

Texaslass said:


> I never saw the appeal in those super duper uphill goats, especially bucks for some reason... :


Like these? http://www.ranchosnowfall.com/CurrentSires.htm#nameRhone

I have to differ, they are perfect!


----------



## Texaslass

Let's not start the whole uphill thing again now!! :roll: I do not have time to look at a billion pictures of goats!!


----------



## Sylvie

Emzi00 said:


>


Am I mistaken, Emma, or is this one related to the one you posted?


----------



## NubianFan

yeah and as soon as my daughter gets done scarfing down potstickers she and I are going to watch this movie that is like an oriental, fantasy/action/romance movie. LOL


----------



## Texaslass

Sylvie said:


> Like these? http://www.ranchosnowfall.com/CurrentSires.htm#nameRhone
> 
> I have to differ, they are perfect!


I actually like all.most all of those.  it's just the really, really uphill bucks that bother me mostly. I like them to have at least a little definition where the rump starts is all. :shrug: otherwise they look slightly deformed or something......


----------



## Emzi00

Sylvie said:


> Like these? http://www.ranchosnowfall.com/CurrentSires.htm#nameRhone
> 
> I have to differ, they are perfect!


Manchester is the son of the buck I posted.  :thumbup:
I love that great upstanding stature as well.


----------



## Texaslass

I really like that buck, Sylvie!


----------



## Sylvie

Texaslass said:


> I actually like all.most all of those.  it's just the really, really uphill bucks that bother me mostly. I like them to have at least a little definition where the rump starts is all. :shrug: otherwise they look slightly deformed or something......


They have a bit of a "bump"......:chin:


----------



## Emzi00

Sylvie said:


> Am I mistaken, Emma, or is this one related to the one you posted?


Yup, that's Rhett's son.


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> I really like that buck, Sylvie!


And what about Rhett? I like him a bit better.


----------



## Sylvie

Yes, Rhett looks better


----------



## Sylvie

http://www.ruhigestelle.com/Danziger.pdf


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> And what about Rhett? I like him a bit better.


Ummm, was Rhett the one you posted? 
If, so, he's okay, but being SO long, and having such a flat rump makes him look just a little unnatural to me...
I like iron rod Rhett Manchester the best so far.


----------



## Emzi00

I like this one better than Manchester.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

No offense, but it's time to break up the dairy pictures: :grin:


----------



## Texaslass

There's something weird about his back end, Emma. :think:

Wow Patrick! :shocked: that's some buck!


----------



## NubianFan

Well he certainly isn't uphill Patrick!


----------



## Emzi00

Sylvie said:


> http://www.ruhigestelle.com/Danziger.pdf


He's nice, I'd like to see him a bit wider and a little longer too. Nice lines though.


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> Ummm, was Rhett the one you posted?
> If, so, he's okay, but being SO long, and having such a flat rump makes him look just a little unnatural to me...
> I like iron rod Rhett Manchester the best so far.


*GASP* You don't know what Rhett looks like?!?!?!?!!! Lacie's only used him as an example a hundred times!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Emzi00

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> No offense, but it's time to break up the dairy pictures: :grin:


Can I get a backside pic so I can see his butt, twist, etc.....?  :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

ok, I am going to go be thrilled by this movie will be back later, either after it, or if Netflix has to load, while it is loading, kinda like intermission LOL


----------



## NubianFan

It's sad when you get a thrill out of looking at shots of a goats heinie!!! LOL


----------



## Emzi00

My all time favorite buck is still Risk.


----------



## Sylvie

Emzi00 said:


> My all time favorite buck is still Risk.


Risk?


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Texaslass said:


> There's something weird about his back end, Emma. :think:
> 
> Wow Patrick! :shocked: that's some buck!


He's not mine, but yes he is cool! I don't have favorites like you guys do, I like several equally! :wink: :smile:



Emzi00 said:


> Can I get a backside pic so I can see his butt, twist, etc.....?  :lol:


They don't have one. :wink: :laugh: I'd like to see one too! :wink: :laugh:


----------



## Sylvie

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> He's not mine, but yes he is cool! I don't have favorites like you guys do, I like several equally! :wink: :smile:


Who is he?


----------



## Emzi00

Sylvie said:


> Risk?


Sodium Oaks Royal Risk  He's my favorite. Of course he's dead.... but still.....


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Sylvie said:


> Who is he?


http://www.rockingrboers.com/page-the-big-cat.html


----------



## Sylvie

Emzi00 said:


> Sodium Oaks Royal Risk  He's my favorite. Of course he's dead.... but still.....


Googling him now....


----------



## Emzi00

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> http://www.rockingrboers.com/page-the-big-cat.html


This may have just turned me onto boers... or at least gave me a greater appreciation for them....


----------



## Emzi00

Sylvie said:


> Googling him now....


This is Risk, and one of his daughters.... ****these photos are Lacie's****


----------



## Sylvie

Emzi00 said:


> This is Risk, and one of his daughters.... ****these photos are Lacie's****


Photos? What photos?


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

http://redgateboergoats.com/Bucks/reis_golgatha.html


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> http://redgateboergoats.com/Bucks/reis_golgatha.html


Scroll way down to see more "macho" photos of him.


----------



## Emzi00

Sylvie said:


> Photos? What photos?


Sorry, they didn't show up. I edited it, so they're there now.


----------



## Emzi00

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> http://redgateboergoats.com/Bucks/reis_golgatha.html


 :drool:


----------



## Sylvie

How 'bout good ol' Yoda?


----------



## Emzi00

I like Yoda as well. He's charming!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Sylvie said:


> How 'bout good ol' Yoda?


He's really cool too! :hi5: 

Do you want more, Emma? I'll post more! :wink:


----------



## Sylvie

Ya'll remember this thread? :lol::lol::slapfloor:

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f194/our-2-year-old-master-yoda-150692/


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

All the bucks here: http://www.rmranch.com/breeding_bucks.html And once you're done looking at the bucks, go to the home page. The home picture really shows how huge they are. :wink:


----------



## Emzi00

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> He's really cool too! :hi5:
> 
> Do you want more, Emma? I'll post more! :wink:


No. 
Do _you_ want more dairy bucks, Patrick? I'll post more!  :lol:


----------



## Sylvie

Texaslass said:


> Let's not start the whole uphill thing again now!! :roll: I do not have time to look at a billion pictures of goats!!


Whoopsie, I think we might have scared Sarah off :scratch:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Emzi00 said:


> No.
> Do _you_ want more dairy bucks, Patrick? I'll post more!  :lol:


No, no, no, I'm quite alright! :wink:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Ok, last one (I promise :wink: (for tonight :wink): http://www.tctc.com/~amfuture/bucks/boer_goats_RipperReload.html


----------



## Emzi00

http://rhfshowgoats.com/AlpineBucks.html
Patrick


----------



## Sylvie

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> No, no, no, I'm quite alright! :wink:


Well, then what shall we post? How about cutsy lil ND kids!


----------



## Emzi00

http://www.munchinhill.com/B
I like some of these as well.


----------



## Sylvie

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Ok, last one (I promise :wink: (for tonight :wink): http://www.tctc.com/~amfuture/bucks/boer_goats_RipperReload.html


Curly horns?


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Emzi00 said:


> http://rhfshowgoats.com/AlpineBucks.html
> Patrick


When I visit a "bucks" page I want to see pictures of bucks not doe butts! :roll: :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> When I visit a "bucks" page I want to see pictures of bucks not doe butts! :roll: :lol:


Doe butts are what makes a bucks page.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Sylvie said:


> Well, then what shall we post? How about cutsy lil ND kids!


The bottom goat: "I want to kill you"! :lol: :wink: :smile: :grin: :smile: :grin:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Emzi00 said:


> Doe butts are what makes a bucks page.


Doc (from the movie Cars): "Turn right to go left".  That's the exact opposite of common sense!  :smile:


----------



## Emzi00

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Doc (from the movie Cars): "Turn right to go left".  That's the exact opposite of common sense!  :smile:


Now, son... we need to have a talk.... *pats lap*

In the dairy world, you want nice udders. The buck can have amazing conformation, but if they don't have great udders behind them, they aren't cut out for the job. So, it makes sense to show the nice udders in his family.


----------



## Sylvie

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> The bottom goat: "I want to kill you"! :lol: :wink: :smile: :grin: :smile: :grin:


Aw, but he was the sweetest lil dude ever! If you sat down in the goat pen, he would climb in your lap & fall asleep. He & his brother were really playful & would popcorn all over the place.


----------



## Emzi00

Popcorning babies are the best! :laugh:


----------



## Sylvie

Barely 30 min old


----------



## Emzi00

I can't wait to have my own babies, but I'm a bit nervous too. :/


----------



## Sylvie

Cinnamon! :lol:


----------



## Sylvie

Emzi00 said:


> I can't wait to have my own babies, but I'm a bit nervous too. :/


When they come we'll of course need loads of pics


----------



## Emzi00

Hehe, yes. I'll be sure to post tons of pictures.  I'm really hoping I get at least one doeling.


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> *GASP* You don't know what Rhett looks like?!?!?!?!!! Lacie's only used him as an example a hundred times!!!!!!!!!


Um. Yeah! I know what he looks like, , I just was making sure of the name... I never paid attention to his name before.


----------



## Emzi00

Patrick, did I scare you away??


----------



## Sylvie

The most adorable little face!


----------



## Sylvie

Texaslass said:


> Um. Yeah! I know what he looks like, , I just was making sure of the name... I never paid attention to his name before.


Good, I didn't scare you away


----------



## Texaslass

Sylvie said:


> How 'bout good ol' Yoda?


Yoda is awesome!! I love him!


----------



## Texaslass

Sylvie said:


> Whoopsie, I think we might have scared Sarah off :scratch:


No, sorry, I had to go for a bit...


----------



## Emzi00

And I've found a ND that I actually like....


----------



## Sylvie

Emzi00 said:


> And I've found a ND that I actually like....


Pics, pics


----------



## Sylvie

Aaaaand I have to go feed my goatsies....:wave:


----------



## Texaslass

Sylvie, I love all those Nigies. 
No, of course you didn't scare me away, I just can't always stay on for long, and we were busy today.


----------



## Emzi00

Sylvie said:


> Pics, pics


The one you just posted.


----------



## Texaslass

http://www.munchinhill.com/B
Wow, that's a great udder on Apphia the black doe...


----------



## Texaslass

Our PB FA Storm Cloud's great-grand-father:

http://www.dreamfirefarm.com/imagel...om-right-side.jpg&target=tlx_new&title=Wisdom 2 yr old
I think he's pretty awesome! :
http://www.dreamfirefarm.com/id21.html


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> http://www.munchinhill.com/B
> Wow, that's a great udder on Apphia the black doe...


Look at her fore udder though. 
Go to their senior does page, the first one, A La Carte, is related to Billie


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> Our PB FA Storm Cloud's great-grand-father:
> 
> http://www.dreamfirefarm.com/imagel...om-right-side.jpg&target=tlx_new&title=Wisdom 2 yr old
> I think he's pretty awesome! :
> http://www.dreamfirefarm.com/id21.html


Not too shabby.....


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Look at her fore udder though.
> Go to their senior does page, the first one, A La Carte, is related to Billie


Nice.  I rmember her from before. 
I see a couple of faults, but I'll overlook them for you.  :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

> Look at her fore udder though.


 It's not that bad! You should see poor Danielle's! :ROFL: Oh, wait, you already have!


----------



## Texaslass

OOh!! I love Avalanche! :drool: Love her colors! 

http://www.munchinhill.com/S1

I'm guessing you like this buck, emma.  :
http://patterandairygoats.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/Advance-7-093.jpg


----------



## Texaslass

Sarah came on and suddenly everyone ran screaming away.......


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> OOh!! I love Avalanche! :drool: Love her colors!
> 
> http://www.munchinhill.com/S1
> 
> I'm guessing you like this buck, emma.  :
> http://patterandairygoats.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/Advance-7-093.jpg


Yeah, but I'd like to see him not set up like that.


----------



## Emzi00

Okay, they had no idea what they were doing when they clipped her udder  But this is Billie's dam's udder. She milked over a gallon and a half at peak as a FF.


----------



## Texaslass

:think:


----------



## Emzi00

And what's that supposed to mean?!? :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Not sure what to say about it. :shrug:


----------



## Emzi00

Nice medial, pretty good placement...


----------



## goathiker

It needs wider rear attachments...Now everyone will run screaming away


----------



## Texaslass

Not much capacity, teats angle forward, are a bit small, can't see the fore and rear udder..... :lol:


----------



## Sylvie

I'm back


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> Not much capacity, teats angle forward, are a bit small, can't see the fore and rear udder..... :lol:


Well then.


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Well then.


Well, you asked for it! that's why I just said :think:


----------



## Emzi00

*sniffle* *silent treatment* *sniffle*


----------



## Texaslass

There, there, it's okay, don't cry. :hug: :lol:


----------



## Sylvie

Alright, what about Evian's udder? 

http://www.kastdemurs.com/evian.html


----------



## Emzi00

So Jill, how's your day been?


----------



## Texaslass

Sorry, I don't judge LaMancha's.


----------



## Emzi00

Not bad, Sylvie.


----------



## Sylvie

Texaslass said:


> Sorry, I don't judge LaMancha's.


Even ones with LA scores of 94? :lol::hugs: 94 twice in a row?


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> So Jill, how's your day been?


Hey now, don't give me the silent treatment! *loud sigh* Fine.

_I am sorry I criticized your doeling's dam's udder, even though it doesn't hardly affect what hers will be like in the least and I don't think hers will be the same at all!!!_

There's you golden apology, happy?! :roll:


----------



## Sylvie

Okay then, here's an ALPINE with a 94 

Tetrazzini:
http://www.ruhigestelle.com/AlpineHerdList.pdf


----------



## Texaslass

Sylvie said:


> Even ones with LA scores of 94? :lol::hugs: 94 twice in a row?


Nope.


----------



## Texaslass

Sylvie said:


> Okay then, here's an ALPINE with a 94
> 
> Tetrazzini:
> http://www.ruhigestelle.com/AlpineHerdList.pdf


Needs brisket, don't like her face.  :lol: I'm just being silly now. :lol:

I've got to go to bed, I've been up since 4:30. :sleeping: I can't see straight anymore. :crazy:


----------



## Sylvie

Texaslass said:


> Needs brisket, don't like her face.  :lol: I'm just being silly now. :lol:
> 
> I've got to go to bed, I've been up since 4:30. :sleeping: I can't see straight anymore. :crazy:


2nd doe on the page, not first


----------



## Emzi00

I can't get the thing to load, but I'm sure she's lovely.


----------



## Texaslass

:doh: See? I told you I can't see straight!! She's nice!

Emma!! :angry: :tears:  I need you to tell me goodnight! :tears:


----------



## Sylvie

G'night Sarah!

I have to leave too, bye.


----------



## Texaslass

Did you not see the golden apology?!? :tears:


----------



## Sylvie

Emzi00 said:


> I can't get the thing to load, but I'm sure she's lovely.


She's tempo aquila tetrazzini


----------



## Emzi00

I love staying up late. :laugh:


----------



## Texaslass

:tears:  :mecry:  

Fine!! I'm going then!
But I really never meant to offend or insult your doe in any way, and I certainly didn't think you'd get all uffish on me.


----------



## Emzi00

You really underestimated me Sarah 
Good Night, sleep tight, don't let the bed bugs bite.


----------



## Emzi00

Sylvie, I got it to load. I really like the doe. I like how much depth she has, that's what I want.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Emzi00 said:


> Patrick, did I scare you away??


Had to go, but I'm back! :lol: :smile: Good thing I dodged all the dairy goat talk!!!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Emzi00 said:


> You really underestimated me Sarah
> Good Night, sleep tight, don't let the bed bugs bite.


... If they do, take off your shoe, and smack them black and blue! :hammer: :hammer: Goodnight, Sarah! :wave:


----------



## goathiker

G"night Sarah. 

My days been fine. It was game day with all the cousins today. Chaos...


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Guys watch this: I'm going to break 1000 posts tonight! 2 left...


----------



## Emzi00

How's Dex been doing? Still peeping?


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

1 left... Ready?...


----------



## Emzi00

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Guys watch this: I'm going to break 1000 posts tonight! 2 left...


I broke 1000 a while ago. :lol: I've only been a active on here for about four months! :laugh:


----------



## NubianFan

Come on Patrick you have one more post to go LOL


----------



## NubianFan

The movie had subtitles. I just couldn't take subtitles tonight so I have been texting a friend and reading all about body language... interesting very interesting.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

I was dragging the suspense out... 1000!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wahoo::stars::cheers::leap::snowbounce::hi5::clap::applaud::dance: Rinse, repeat!! Hehe... :wahoo::stars::cheers::leap::snowbounce::hi5::clap::applaud::dance:


----------



## NubianFan

LOL yay Patrick


----------



## NubianFan

we drove to a town two hours away today. On the drive there and back we saw, 49 hawks, 4 great blue herons and innumerable ducks, coots, and geese. CRAZY!!!!


----------



## Emzi00

Body language... hmmmm..... *slumps over*


----------



## NubianFan

Hey Emma did you know if a guy is talking to you and suddenly slumps his shoulders it means he wants to put his arms around you?


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Why is my applaud face frozen? And why is the right colon on my "clap" face spaced out? I can't fix it either. :sigh: Oh well... 1001!!! :fireworks: :fireworks: :fireworks: :fireworks: :fireworks: Hehe... :grin:


----------



## Emzi00

I did not.... and how would one respond to that?


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

NubianFan said:


> Hey Emma did you know if a guy is talking to you and suddenly slumps his shoulders it means he wants to put his arms around you?


It's strange that some scientist put his/her time and effort into figuring stuff like that out! :-| :scratch: :?


----------



## NubianFan

Depends? You could either run screaming or be happy about it... LOL


----------



## Emzi00

Well I choose to be happy about it


----------



## NubianFan

also look for the eyebrow flash, it is supposed to be subconscious. If a man likes a woman when he first sees her he will subconsciously raise his eyebrows slightly. Only briefly, apparently women do this too, it is an instinct. The sources I have been reading (many not just one) also say nostrils flaring slightly shows interest.


----------



## goathiker

Run away screaming, hmm...temping, oh wait ...too late ::


----------



## Emzi00

Eyebrows you say?? :slapfloor: That's what me and him do to each other across the room all hour! :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Of course the obvious ones we all know like leaning towards you, keeping torso turned towards you. Eye contact.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Goodnight guys! ZzZzZzzzzZzzzzzzz :wave:


----------



## Emzi00

Night Patrick :wave:


----------



## NubianFan

Well I have figured out my crush does most of these, but not all. There are supposedly 10 common body language things men use to show interest and 52 women commonly use to show interest. (we are more complicated after all!) But of the ten my crush only does about 6, the other four there are a couple I don't know if he does and a couple I know he doesn't do. :scratch::?:shrug:


----------



## NubianFan

Night Patrick


----------



## Emzi00

And then there are the guys who are straightforward and tell you that they had a GREAT time :laugh:


----------



## NubianFan

That's the best kind.


----------



## goathiker

Not everyone is the same after all. 

10 days from today is my DH and my 30th anniversary.


----------



## Emzi00

Hehe, yes. Definitely.


----------



## NubianFan

Jill you are lucky. It may not have always felt like it, but trust me you are. It certainly isn't easy to go through your whole life alone. My marriage didn't last long at all because he was abusive and horrid and I wasn't going to put up with that. So I really don't even count it. I just feel like I have always been alone. It makes you a little nuts. And maybe I was a little nuts to begin with is why I have always been alone. But it has certainly made it worse.
I know being with the wrong person can be torture too, but it doesn't sound like that is the case for the two of you, it sounds like you got one of the good ones.


----------



## NubianFan

I wouldn't mind having this and the horses to pull it but I sure don't want it/them to act like the ones in that video!!!http://jonesboro.craigslist.org/grd/4242702824.html


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

He guys

I'm not going through all those posts! Lol


----------



## NubianFan

It would be a scary journey anyway!


----------



## Emzi00

After watching the little mermaid, my faith in humanity has been restored.


----------



## usamagoat

Hello iv'e come to join the conversation!:fireworks:


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> He guys
> 
> I'm not going through all those posts! Lol


But a lot of them were funny!


----------



## usamagoat

What you guys talking about!


----------



## usamagoat

Well i see this thread is about to reach 2000 pages!


----------



## NubianFan

goats, boys, and carriages...


----------



## Emzi00

We _were_ somewhat talking about boys... or, erm...men.  And body language.
And now Skyla is here!  How's Davey????


----------



## usamagoat

Oh hahaha!


----------



## usamagoat

Emzi00 said:


> We _were_ somewhat talking about boys... or, erm...men.  And body language.
> And now Skyla is here!  How's Davey????


Well who's davey!:stars:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> But a lot of them were funny!


Oh I'm sure they were! But, 154+ posts doesn't interest me at the moment :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Davey is Skyla's crush...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> We _were_ somewhat talking about boys... or, erm...men.  And body language.
> And now Skyla is here!  How's Davey????


Emma! :doh:

Idk, I'll see him tomorrow and I'll let you know then  :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Davey is Skyla's crush...


Must we tell the whole world?! I like Mr. Youknowwho better! :lol:


----------



## usamagoat

:ROFL:hlala:


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Emma! :doh:
> 
> Idk, I'll see him tomorrow and I'll let you know then  :laugh:


You know, you could always just bug me about the guy I like. 

Hehe, okay. :laugh:


----------



## usamagoat

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Must we tell the whole world?! I like Mr. Youknowwho better! :lol:


Mr youknowwho comon tell me i won't tell anyone! hahahahh LOL:leap::leap::leap::leap::leap::leap::stars:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh that's a good ideA!!! 
Ok girl! Give me the deets!! 

LOL!


----------



## goathiker

I must bring up again that my DH and I have been married 30 years on 1/7/14...just cause you're not going to read through and you're right Leslie, we've both been lucky. There are ups and downs but, once you find level, it's really easy and comfortable.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

usamagoat said:


> Mr youknowwho comon tell me i won't tell anyone! hahahahh LOL:leap::leap::leap::leap::leap::leap::stars:


That's his code name


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> I must bring up again that my DH and I have been married 30 years on 1/714...just cause you're not going to read through and you're right Leslie, we've both been lucky. There are ups and downs but, once you find level, it's really easy and comfortable.


Well congrats Jill!  :stars:


----------



## usamagoat

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> That's his code name


i know i know!


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Oh that's a good ideA!!!
> Ok girl! Give me the deets!!
> 
> LOL!


Remember that guy I danced with? His name is Justin.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Remember that guy I danced with? His name is Justin.


Well I knew who you liked! I need more details then that!

Awe  cute name lol!


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Well I knew who you liked! I need more details then that!
> 
> Awe  cute name lol!


Like what? He looks like a stereotypical Nazi, blonde hair, blue eyes. He's taller than me. He's in my German class. He has horses, wears cowboy boots to school everyday. He's super funny and really sweet. That good enough for you? Or do you want more? :lol:


----------



## usamagoat

Hey guess what! i'm eating cherries while enjoying your guys conversation!

who likes cherries!


----------



## Emzi00

I like cherries, but it depends on what kind.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Like what? He looks like a stereotypical Nazi, blonde hair, blue eyes. He's taller than me. He's in my German class. He has horses, wears cowboy boots to school everyday. He's super funny and really sweet. That good enough for you? Or do you want more? :lol:


Oh he sounds like a nice guy! 
Well more is always good.. But guess that will do  lol


----------



## NubianFan

Maraschino or fresh bing?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Red cherries are pretty good


----------



## NubianFan

Oh and Congrats Jill I am very happy for both of you! I shoulda said that before.


----------



## NubianFan

I like maraschino and fresh bing. I don't like tart pie cherries unless they are made into cherry jam or cherry pie.


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Oh he sounds like a nice guy!
> Well more is always good.. But guess that will do  lol


He is a nice guy. 
Well, I don't what all you want to know? :lol:


----------



## usamagoat

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Red cherries are pretty good


ya im eating red cherries


----------



## NubianFan

I'm not the least bit sleepy but I am tired.


----------



## usamagoat

Well what types of games do you guys enjoy! name me some!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> He is a nice guy.
> 
> Well, I don't what all you want to know? :lol:


Idk! Whatever I guess lol! 
What kind of horses does he have?


----------



## usamagoat

you guys going to sleep! in my country it is still 6.00 in the evening!
whats the time in USA


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Idk! Whatever I guess lol!
> What kind of horses does he have?


He didn't say. But he's going to be on the equestrian team next year. Oh yeah, he used to have goats as well. He said that they annoyed him because they made so much noise. :laugh:


----------



## Emzi00

It's nearly midnight here.


----------



## NubianFan

It is almost 11 pm here. it would be 12 on the east coast, 10 pm mountain time which is kinda in the middle of the country and 9 pacific time which is west coast.


----------



## usamagoat

Emzi00 said:


> He didn't say. But he's going to be on the equestrian team next year. Oh yeah, he used to have goats as well. He said that they annoyed him because they made so much noise. :laugh:


well they must be a bunch of noisy stuff !:hammer: mine don't make any noise unless theyre hungry!:roll:


----------



## NubianFan

My daughter is going to do a cut crease on me!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> He didn't say. But he's going to be on the equestrian team next year. Oh yeah, he used to have goats as well. He said that they annoyed him because they made so much noise. :laugh:


You should find out  lol!

That's funny hehe


----------



## usamagoat

NubianFan said:


> My daughter is going to do a cut crease on me!!!


what does that mean?:doh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hehe!


----------



## usamagoat

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> You should find out  lol!
> 
> That's funny hehe


so she's got a mission to do ! emzi acomplish it! hahahha LOL:dance:


----------



## usamagoat

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Hehe!


cute!:thumb:


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> You should find out  lol!
> 
> That's funny hehe


I would text him, but I don't think he'd be up.... and I don't think it'd do any good for what he thinks of me. :laugh: I can talk to him later and let you know  :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! Well when you find out let me know  lol!


----------



## Emzi00

Hehe, okay, I'll talk to him tomorrow then.


----------



## usamagoat

Emzi00 said:


> Hehe, okay, I'll talk to him tomorrow then.


let me know too!:laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

At least you don't have a little sister to find out for you! Lol!

Someone I knew wanted to see what D looked like so sent my sister on a mission to get a pic.. Well I told her not to.. She kept at me so I told her to do it secret like so he doesn't know.. So what does she do?? She goes right up to him and says "can I get a picture of you for Skyla's friend?? She wants to know what you look like.." Yah.. It was grand.. I then walked out and he's like "what's this about?!" LOL! I was soo embarrassed!!

But he did let her get a pic  lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Hehe, okay, I'll talk to him tomorrow then.


Sounds good to me m


----------



## usamagoat

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> At least you don't have a little sister to find out for you! Lol!
> 
> Someone I knew wanted to see what D looked like so sent my sister on a mission to get a pic.. Well I told her not to.. She kept at me so I told her to do it secret like so he doesn't know.. So what does she do?? She goes right up to him and says "can I get a picture of you for Skyla's friend?? She wants to know what you look like.." Yah.. It was grand.. I then walked out and he's like "what's this about?!" LOL! I was soo embarrassed!!
> 
> But he did let her get a pic  lol!


LOL:laugh:


----------



## Emzi00

No, I do not. :lol: Sounds like fun! :slapfloor:


----------



## NubianFan

usamagoat said:


> what does that mean?:doh:


It is a certain style of eye makeup where your lid color and crease color and brow color all contrast sharply with the other. Not really my style but she asked me to do one on her the other day and now she wants to do one on me. My eyes honestly really aren't shaped right for it to look good.


----------



## usamagoat

NubianFan said:


> It is a certain style of eye makeup where your lid color and crease color and brow color all contrast sharply with the other. Not really my style but she asked me to do one on her the other day and now she wants to do one on me. My eyes honestly really aren't shaped right for it to look good.


oh ahaha

having a hard time with your sister!:laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> No, I do not. :lol: Sounds like fun! :slapfloor:


Glad you think so :roll: 
Only good thing is I got a pic of him now :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Glad you think so :roll:
> Only good thing is I got a pic of him now :lol:


Lol! :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> It is a certain style of eye makeup where your lid color and crease color and brow color all contrast sharply with the other. Not really my style but she asked me to do one on her the other day and now she wants to do one on me. My eyes honestly really aren't shaped right for it to look good.


I think I may have my mom put some that she got me for Christmas on me tomorrow


----------



## usamagoat

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Glad you think so :roll:
> Only good thing is I got a pic of him now :lol:


post it!:thumbup:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

usamagoat said:


> post it!:thumbup:


Nope


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Nope


You could PM it to me... :shades: :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

emzi00 said:


> you could pm it to me... :shades: :lol:


LOL! :shades:


----------



## usamagoat

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> LOL! :shades:


to me too!:wahoo:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

usamagoat said:


> hahah! comon dont be shy!:stars:


It's not a pic of me, so I'm not gonna go posting it all over the internet  and I'm not showing it to anyone either


----------



## usamagoat

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> It's not a pic of me, so I'm not gonna go posting it all over the internet  and I'm not showing it to anyone either


oh ya then post a pic of you! pm if you want! joking:lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I don't really like posting pics of me either  lol!


----------



## usamagoat

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I don't really like posting pics of me either  lol!


was just joking! duh:question:
LOL again and again


----------



## usamagoat

did emma go?


----------



## NubianFan

doubt it


----------



## Emzi00

I don't think anyone here has seen a decent picture of me, besides Sarah.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I don't think I've ever posted a good one of me either.. Lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

And what Sarah we talking about here? LOL!


----------



## Emzi00

I posted one of my dog and I, but that wasn't really a good one.


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass.  Via email.


----------



## NubianFan

Blech cherry diet dr thunder isnt' very good.


----------



## NubianFan

well guys I better at least try to go to bed; after I wash my cut crease makeup off that is...


----------



## Emzi00

Good Night Leslie.


----------



## usamagoat

goodnight leslie see you tomorrow at the chat thread!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ah.. Do I get one via email too?! 

I should head to bed too.. Night guys  :hug:


----------



## Emzi00

If you'd like... PM me the email you want it sent to?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Cool  will do  lol


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hey everyone! I'm not going to read through what I missed... :lol: Sorry!


----------



## Emzi00

Pictures of some nice dairy goats, and boers, boy talk...


----------



## Scottyhorse

Can you give me a summary? :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

We had a debate over how uphill they should be, also Patrick brought in boers to look at, which were very nice specimens. I brought up Risk and Wailea, showing that Risk is my all time favorite buck.
For the boy stuff, just scan the last few pages.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Thanks 

I'm going to ride my young horse tomorrow. Decided I will train him western  Not sure what exactly though. He's only been ridden a few times. Will take lots of pics and maybe a video!


----------



## Emzi00

Awesome!!! You should do reigning with him, it's lots of fun!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> Awesome!!! You should do reigning with him, it's lots of fun!


Thinking about it, or maybe trail classes. Takes a lot to scare him, and that horse can JUMP! At a year old, he jumped over a 4 foot fence from a stand still :shocked: He WAS going slightly down hill, but still. C'mon, horse! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Trail is pretty easy, as long as the horse knows how to side pass.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> Trail is pretty easy, as long as the horse knows how to side pass.


He doesn't know anything right now :lol: Hardly knows how to go forward :laugh: He likes to chase stuff, too.. I think he would be good at anything, really.


----------



## Emzi00

I've been working with my grandma's horse, she's not a young horse, but definitely hasn't been used to her full potential. My grandma just trail rides, but now that she's getting boarded someplace with an arena, I get to ride her. I think next I'll work on collection, then I'll teach her to longe, so I can teach her leads and stuff, since she hasn't been loped in a while. And after that I'd like to see about riding her huntseat. I think I might be making a project out of it. :laugh:


----------



## goathiker

Geeze, you live in the Blues. Make him a real mountain horse...


----------



## Emzi00

I should get to bed. Night guys!


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Emma sweet dreams


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Geeze, you live in the Blues. Make him a real mountain horse...


LOL! Yeah, could do that.


----------



## goathiker

Nothing more fun than what my kids called "hell hole riding". They loved it and had the best Shetland ponies you ever saw. Those little devils are tough and smart.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Haha! I like that name. He'll make a great little all around horse.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Good morning


----------



## Emzi00

Morning :wave:


----------



## Texaslass

http://msnvideo.msn.com/?channelindex=3&from=en-us_msnhp#/video/f92eea15-3c0e-40e8-590c-bf51aadab515


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's adorable Sarah!


----------



## NubianFan

That greyhound bus commercial was odd....


----------



## Scottyhorse

Good morning everyone :wave: We watched scary movies last night. Probably going to watch more tonight :laugh:


----------



## fishin816

Scottyhorse said:


> Good morning everyone :wave: We watched scary movies last night. Probably going to watch more tonight :laugh:


Was it movies of coyotes eating goats!?!?!? That would be a scary movie in my opinion!!!! HAHA


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol!!

Ellie has some icky poo today :sigh: I have her some pepto and Probios... Her temp is 101.2 so no fever... And she is acting fine, eating fine... I'm not sure what caused it though.. :/


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Cleaning out the kidding kit LOL!


----------



## Scottyhorse

fishin816 said:


> Was it movies of coyotes eating goats!?!?!? That would be a scary movie in my opinion!!!! HAHA


LOL No, they weren't


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Hey guys! :wave: :smile:

Skyla, that's quite the "carry out to the barn" kidding kit! :: :laugh: :wink: :smile: :grin:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Hey guys! :wave: :smile:
> 
> Skyla, that's quite the "carry out to the barn" kidding kit! :: :laugh: :wink: :smile: :grin:


LOL! It takes like two people to carry it out :lol: it stays out there till we are done with it though  we have a smaller horse grooming kit thing that is in this bucket.. That has some liquids and such in it, so after the first kidding when we bring it out that one comes in and out for the rest lol! We have Ssooo manny puppy pads it's not even funny LOL! We won't have to buy any of those for a long while lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Problem... I have no room for all the new kid coats I bought! Lol!
I think we may have bought them a bit big so I can't throw out the little 'hangers' in case I have to return them.. :/


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

I always send the less experienced goat person (my younger brother) back inside to get more supplies if needed. Usually everything goes fine though. :wink: :smile: My kidding kit is just the essentials, but it's nice to have something with everything in it like that. :wink:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Look how cute!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> I always send the less experienced goat person (my younger brother) back inside to get more supplies if needed. Usually everything goes fine though. :wink: :smile: My kidding kit is just the essentials, but it's nice to have something with everything in it like that. :wink:


That is mostly towels and blankets :lol: the smaller blue tote in it has tums, molasses, dental floss, little dip cups, a kid puller, nose suckers, an aspirator so we don't have to do mouth to mouth unless absolutely needed lol! And some other smaller things that I can't remember off the top of my head lol!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

I pulled up a saved link to SSW; guess what showed up?!? Text saying: "Security violation tech support has been notified"! :shocked: :roll:


----------



## NubianFan

Good grief I am soooo full. I tried to eat a tray of potstickers and a yakisobia no way that was happening, I was able to finish the potstickers but only got through about a half of the yakisobia.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> I pulled up a saved link to SSW; guess what showed up?!? Text saying: "Security violation tech support has been notified"! :shocked: :roll:


Oh my lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Good grief I am soooo full. I tried to eat a tray of potstickers and a yakisobia no way that was happening, I was able to finish the potstickers but only got through about a half of the yakisobia.


Yah I think I would be full too :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

When I saw tray it is the microwave tray serving size it wasn't like a cookie sheet full or something LOL :snowlaugh:


----------



## NubianFan

I went out to eat yesterday at this restuarant and they gave me a small baked potato, a small serving of broccoli and cheese casserole and then my entree was grilled dijon chicken and mushrooms. Well it was TWO grilled chicken breasts on a pile of delicious rice with mushrooms and dijon sauce. I ate all my broccoli and potato and one chicken breast and half the rice and got a box and brought the other chicken breast and other half the rice home. WHO eats two chickens breasts at one sitting with all those sides???? good grief.... that was a lot of food.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sounds like somewhere I wanna go out to eat at! :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

oh the restaurant is awesome it is my new favorite place I just wish it wasn't two hours away. It is a chain it is called Cheddar's you may have them in your area. It isn't all that expensive either. My daughter and I ate for 22 not including tip. That isn't much more than fast food sometimes.


----------



## Scottyhorse

We are ordering copper today!  :dance: Some need it pretty bad. Safe for pregnant does?


----------



## nchen7

hii!!! I rode a horse today for the first time!!! took the family on a ride with rescued ex-race horses. I'm hooked now.


----------



## Scottyhorse

nchen7 said:


> hii!!! I rode a horse today for the first time!!! took the family on a ride with rescued ex-race horses. I'm hooked now.


Awesome!!!!!!


----------



## nchen7

Much easier than I thought. Although, they were all lazy and fat, and all they wanted to do was eat. Lol. Sooooo pretty tho!


----------



## NubianFan

nchen7 said:


> hii!!! I rode a horse today for the first time!!! took the family on a ride with rescued ex-race horses. I'm hooked now.


Awesome feeling isn't it?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sydney, you getting Coppasure? I've given it to bred does safely 

That's awesome Nchen!  

Ellie didn't eat all her dinner  going out with water now.. Have a few NutriDrench squirts in her bucket, gonna give her some more Probios and give her a shot of B-Complex... Her poos are looking better then they were when I went out this am so that's good  praying she continues to get better


----------



## NubianFan

I hope she is okay Skyla!
I better go for now guys, and help them wrestle up this basketball goal.


----------



## nchen7

Hope Ellie gets better soon Skyla!


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Sydney, you getting Coppasure? I've given it to bred does safely
> 
> That's awesome Nchen!
> 
> Ellie didn't eat all her dinner  going out with water now.. Have a few NutriDrench squirts in her bucket, gonna give her some more Probios and give her a shot of B-Complex... Her poos are looking better then they were when I went out this am so that's good  praying she continues to get better


Yep, coppasure


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Is he pooed while we were out there twice.. The first time was just clumped pebbles.. So I was happy about that.. Then she pooed again after that and it was ploppy kinda.. :sigh: I took her temp again and it was normal, gave her B-Complex, Probios, and pepto... What else should I do?? She was totally fine yesterday/lastnight... I don't know what could have caused it! And she was just recently wormed with Ivermectin about 2/3 weeks ago..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> Yep, coppasure


Then no worries :thumbup: I have given it and know others who give it when bred


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks Leslie and Nchen :hug:  I hope so too!


----------



## nchen7

Skyla, my unprofessional opinion would say to keep an eye out and see how she does later. If her temp is holding, she may just have eaten something that didn't sit right or things got off from the iffy weather? Maybe give some warm water and see where things go from there. 

On the other hand, it couldn't be cocci, could it?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's what I was thinking... Just do what I'm doing and keep an eye on her..
I thought maybe the weather too.. It was fairly warm yesterday.. And pretty chilly lastnight... But it's been doing that a bit often.. I guess... Idk.. :/ 

I don't think so... No one else even has clumpy poos.. And it was so sudden.. :shrug: I will keep an eye on her for sure and if it gets worse will get the vet involved..


----------



## nchen7

I'm sure its just the weather. I have a finnicky stomach too, so if that's the case then I know how she feels!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm thinking that too.. But I tend to worry  lol!


----------



## nchen7

I'm a total worry wart too!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I only seem to be with my babies :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Boil a licorice spice tea bag in a cup of water until it's reduced to half a cup. Then put it in 1/2 gallon of warm water with a couple tablespoons of honey. It will settle her stomach down and pull any nasty bugs out as well.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hmm.. I don't think I have any of that.. :/


----------



## goathiker

Remind me next summer Skyla, I'll send you a box of dried blackberry leaves for this kind of stuff.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That would be awesome Jill! Thanks!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I found this Jill... 

I will look in the rest of our teas once I find it lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

And I found a mixed berry in the other bucket...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Mmm. Lavender Jasmine sounds yummy lol!


----------



## nchen7

goathiker said:


> Boil a licorice spice tea bag in a cup of water until it's reduced to half a cup. Then put it in 1/2 gallon of warm water with a couple tablespoons of honey. It will settle her stomach down and pull any nasty bugs out as well.


Seriously Jill, is there anything you DON'T know??? I still think you should write a book.....


----------



## goathiker

Oh, yeah that would work too. Blackberry for diarrhea and Pomegranate for anti-toxicity. Just a real mild tea like above.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Cool so do the same thing, 1 cup boil down to half a cup?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nchen7 said:


> Seriously Jill, is there anything you DON'T know??? I still think you should write a book.....


Oh she should! That would be a top seller! I would but it and recommend it all over lol!


----------



## nchen7

Yes!! "A Goat Hiker's natural remedies" or something.... Full of fun stories of adventures, intersperced with natural remedies. 

It started to pour. *le sigh* won't the rain stop???


----------



## goathiker

Yep, do it the same way.

That elderberry is good for mild coughs.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Jill, she is bred.. That is still ok to give her right? 

Ni, it's raining here too.. But it's an icey rain


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> Yep, do it the same way.
> 
> That elderberry is good for mild coughs.


Ok 

Oh good to know!  maybe I'll make some up for Hallie tomorrow


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, there shouldn't be anything in tea to hurt a pregnancy. It will have a warning for pregnant women if it does.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Jill, seriously, write a book! I'd buy it in a heartbeat!  :hi5:

Hi/bye! :wave: :wink: :smile: Got to go, but I thought I'd say that this page is the "independence page"! :dance: ~1776~! 

Ok, see you later! :wave:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok, just brought it out to her, she didn't drink any yet.. But I had just brought some warm water out about an hour or two ago.. So I'm sure she will slurp it down soon enough 

She had some clumped up pebbles in a few spots in her stall and some just pebbles  that's good news!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

TTYL Patrick :wave: 
you gonna be on later?


----------



## usamagoat

Hello come to join! well hmm i see this thread is about to reach 2000!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> TTYL Patrick :wave:
> you gonna be on later?


Most likely! :wink: Ok, now I'm going. :wink: :grin: :grin: :smile:


----------



## goathiker

That's great she's already clearing up naturally. 

As far as writing a book goes, I've got a couple more things to do first. I want to see if everything you need to keep a small milk goat or two can be grown on a 1/4 acre lot and I need to learn the best way for the suburbanite to process and store his goat's harvest.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Jill, you should definitely write a book! I'm with Patrick, I'd buy it in a heart beat as well 

I just wanted to pop in and say hey, Emma thought I died I see. But no, I'm still here my internet is just down at the moment, it should be back in the next week or two...lovely att :eyeroll: so I'm using the 4g on my phone, but I gotta go, so I dont get charged an arm and a leg for using it!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

you could always just write two books!  LOL!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hi/Bye LAcie. :wave: Hopefully your internet will be back up sooner rather then later


----------



## Emzi00

nchen7 said:


> Seriously Jill, is there anything you DON'T know??? I still think you should write a book.....


And then start a summer camp.....


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You're alive!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Yay!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> And then start a summer camp.....


that's a good idea too!  :laugh:


----------



## Emzi00

I just got back from our very last family Christmas of the season. I have $175 in my wallet, or if you're old... "bill fold", and $65 in TSC gift cards, all from the holidays.... I think my goats might be getting spoiled here soon....


----------



## Emzi00

Or Jill could write a series, and have a regular summer camp, and a packgoat summer camp.... onder:


----------



## goathiker

This is really bad, but...My older sister has the most spoiled rotten and severely overweight kids. I've thought how much fun it would be to drag them out to hike across state with nothing but freeze dried hiking food and what we can gather for about a month and a half. 
They would either learn a lot or murder me...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> This is really bad, but...My older sister has the most spoiled rotten and severely overweight kids. I've thought how much fun it would be to drag them out to hike across state with nothing but freeze dried hiking food and what we can gather for about a month and a half.
> They would either learn a lot or murder me...


Can I come too?!


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Can I come too?!


Me three???


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

hehe!!  We can all just come and have a big hike camp out and make sure those kids don't kill Jill!  LOL! As long as we can bring our goaties along  LOL!

I should go find some dinner.. lol


----------



## goathiker

Sure and since Emma's a minor, she can smack them around when they complain too much :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## Emzi00

I actually would... and I might enjoy it too... :laugh:
But yes, we must be allowed to each bring a goat... I'd bring Oliver


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I had a feeling you were going to say that Emma :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok.. really going to find my dinner now LOL!


----------



## Emzi00

Them type of kids annoy the heck out of me. So I might enjoy it a wee bit.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! I know the feeling 

So I made me a salad


----------



## Emzi00

Ewwww...healthy food....  How about a fruit salad with mini marshmallows mixed in?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!! It's not very good.. but I was too lazy to actually make something :lol:

 I don't like marshmallows all that much


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hey Jill, I was wondering. My older doe, Carolina, acts all depressed when the weather turns, or she's pregnant. She is for sure bred, she hasn't come into heat at all. I will start giving her vit. D, but was wondering if there are any other herbs or supplements to make her less depressed and more active? She did this last year too, and she doesn't eat as much and just acts really down. Once it's sunny again and she has her kiddos, she's all good!


----------



## usamagoat

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> LOL!! It's not very good.. but I was too lazy to actually make something :lol:
> 
> I don't like marshmallows all that much


oh i luv marshmallows!:leap:


----------



## goathiker

Scottyhorse said:


> Hey Jill, I was wondering. My older doe, Carolina, acts all depressed when the weather turns, or she's pregnant. She is for sure bred, she hasn't come into heat at all. I will start giving her vit. D, but was wondering if there are any other herbs or supplements to make her less depressed and more active? She did this last year too, and she doesn't eat as much and just acts really down. Once it's sunny again and she has her kiddos, she's all good!


 See what some vitamin D will do. If that isn't enough you could try putting a UVB light out for her to bask under. A lot of seasonal depression is from the lack of strong sunshine.


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> See what some vitamin D will do. If that isn't enough you could try putting a UVB light out for her to bask under. A lot of seasonal depression is from the lack of strong sunshine.


Thanks


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I want some cookies... lol


----------



## goathiker

I have an apple fritter


----------



## Emzi00

My aunt gave me Christmas cookies.... :yum:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh guys! Those sound sooo good! esp. Jill's! :drool: I think a trip to D&D is in order  LOL!


----------



## Texaslass

I have great divide and peppermint ice cream. :yum:


----------



## Emzi00

Ella's due soon!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sarah! I want sweets so bad right now, but I don't think my stomach wants them back right now!:roll:


----------



## Emzi00

Sarah...... :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Come out, come out, where ever you are sarah!


----------



## Emzi00

Sarah!!


----------



## Texaslass

Y'all...

I want!!  :http://austin.craigslist.org/pet/4258777056.html


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

AWE!!! How CUTE!!!


----------



## Texaslass

Yeah, I know!  I'm totally in love with Bengals! My favorite big cats are leopards, so it would be like owning a mini leopard, which would be super cool! 

Emma, why did you leave?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

My mom wanted one a while ago


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Eek! Scary!


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> Yeah, I know!  I'm totally in love with Bengals! My favorite big cats are leopards, so it would be like owning a mini leopard, which would be super cool!
> 
> Emma, why did you leave?


Not feeling very social.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Hi guys:wave: sorry, was at my grandmas in Ohio, no Internet


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Not feeling very social.


Me neither. Just felt like I ought to explain some stuff on Ella's thread,but I didn't want to.....  I'm terrible.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Hi guys:wave: sorry, was at my grandmas in Ohio, no Internet


Hey Sarah 

That's annoying isn't it!? Lol!


----------



## ksalvagno

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Eek! Scary!


Is that where you work?


----------



## nchen7

Jill, with your nieces and newphews, u just have to make sure u can manouver quicker than they will. They likely won't try to kill u in ur sleep...they'll be too tired to try anything

Will I be invited to camp?? I can't bring a goat tho...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No, I work at a Hannaford.. That is up north about an hour from us.. But it's still scary..


----------



## NyGoatMom

Scottyhorse said:


> Hey Jill, I was wondering. My older doe, Carolina, acts all depressed when the weather turns, or she's pregnant. She is for sure bred, she hasn't come into heat at all. I will start giving her vit. D, but was wondering if there are any other herbs or supplements to make her less depressed and more active? She did this last year too, and she doesn't eat as much and just acts really down. Once it's sunny again and she has her kiddos, she's all good!


Get her one of those UV lights.... 
http://www.amazon.com/NatureBright-SunTouch-Plus-Light-Therapy/dp/B000W8Y7FY


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nchen7 said:


> Jill, with your nieces and newphews, u just have to make sure u can manouver quicker than they will. They likely won't try to kill u in ur sleep...they'll be too tired to try anything
> 
> Will I be invited to camp?? I can't bring a goat tho...


Haha!!!


----------



## Texaslass

I have to go milk.... TTYL


----------



## Emzi00

:wave: Smile and wave boys.... smile and wave....


----------



## nchen7

I don't wanna go to work tmr...even if its for half day...


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Hey Sarah
> 
> That's annoying isn't it!? Lol!


Yes, especially when they're... Not the best people


----------



## NyGoatMom

I don't blame you Ni.... lol....how's that buck working out? Is he showing any signs of rut?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Okay guys, gtg  :wave:


----------



## nchen7

NyGoatMom said:


> I don't blame you Ni.... lol....how's that buck working out? Is he showing any signs of rut?


He's good, thanks! He's stinky (not super bad). I've seen the lip curl, LOTS of peeing, sniffing lady parts, and even blubbering! He mounted Buttercup when we first got him, tried to get her earlier this week and she wouldn't have any of it. He's being housed with Missy and the wether Buddy. She came in heat thurs/fri, and saw her with a messy tail. Hopefully he's done his job! We'll find out in 3 wks!


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> :wave: Smile and wave boys.... smile and wave....


:laugh: I love those penguins!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok.. So an update on the 'mass casualties' no one died... :roll: that doesn't make it a casualty! :doh: 
Anyway.. It is due to possible hazmat air quality in the building.. So bad, yes.. But better then what we were expecting..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> :wave: Smile and wave boys.... smile and wave....


Hahah!! Love it! My sister says that all the time! :lol:


----------



## ksalvagno

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Ok.. So an update on the 'mass casualties' no one died... :roll: that doesn't make it a casualty! :doh:
> Anyway.. It is due to possible hazmat air quality in the building.. So bad, yes.. But better then what we were expecting..


I hate when news people report things too early and get it all wrong. Not sure why they keep doing that. You almost have to wait until the end to find any truth at all. Never seem to get the whole truth anyway.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Emzi00 said:


> :wave: Smile and wave boys.... smile and wave....


Somebody watched too much "Penguins of Madagascar"! :wink: :lol:

Ok, I'm back, but I can't stay long. :sad: I've got some work to do for dairy bowl! :roll: :doh: :smile: So, when you see my posts cease.... That means I'm gone. :wink: :grin: :snowcheese:


----------



## Texaslass

I think I'd better go eat something to counter all that sugary ice cream....


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

ksalvagno said:


> I hate when news people report things too early and get it all wrong. Not sure why they keep doing that. You almost have to wait until the end to find any truth at all. Never seem to get the whole truth anyway.


And they never follow up on anything either! :roll: News...


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> I think I'd better go eat something to counter all that sugary ice cream....


Peanut butter.


----------



## Texaslass

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Somebody watched too much "Penguins of Madagascar"! :wink: :lol:


Or just saw Madagascar once. :roll:


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Peanut butter.


:drool: I was thinking along the lines of yogurt or maybe just some hot tea.... :lol:


----------



## nchen7

Bed time for me. Nite nite everyone!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ksalvagno said:


> I hate when news people report things too early and get it all wrong. Not sure why they keep doing that. You almost have to wait until the end to find any truth at all. Never seem to get the whole truth anyway.


I know! It's quite annoying!! It says this:

"According to the Southwestern New Hampshire District Fire Mutual Aid, this is a mass casualty incident. Mass casualty incidents are typically declared due to a large number of patients needing medical treatment."

I'm sorry... But that is NOT a casualty! And they gave no other info other then poor air quality in the building.. The title says 'possible hazmat' so who really knows right now...


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Goodnight, Ni! :wave:

Speaking of tea: *DON'T PUT CANDY CANES IN PEPPERMINT TEA!!!* It is a millions times too sweet!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> And they never follow up on anything either! :roll: News...


That too! :roll:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Goodnight, Ni! :wave:
> 
> Speaking of tea: *DON'T PUT CANDY CANES IN PEPPERMINT TEA!!!* It is a millions times too sweet!


That might be good for me! If I do that, with a little less sugar I should be all set!


----------



## Texaslass

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Goodnight, Ni! :wave:
> 
> Speaking of tea: *DON'T PUT CANDY CANES IN PEPPERMINT TEA!!!* It is a millions times too sweet!


:laugh:


----------



## Scottyhorse

I am SO tired. :lol:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Do you put sugar in your tea to begin with?  Sugar does not belong in tea! IMO :wink:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Do you put sugar in your tea to begin with?  Sugar does not belong in tea! IMO :wink:


Oh yes! lots and LOTS of sugar!!  haha!! 

I don't like it unsweetened


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Scottyhorse said:


> I am SO tired. :lol:


Want a pick-me-up? Put a candy cane in peppermint tea! :wink: :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> I am SO tired. :lol:


So am I lol!!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Oh yes! lots and LOTS of sugar!!  haha!!
> 
> I don't like it unsweetened


That is just gross!   I can't drink it sweetened!


----------



## Emzi00

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Do you put sugar in your tea to begin with?  Sugar does not belong in tea! IMO :wink:


Patrick is the only sane person here! Sweetened tea is just wrong!


----------



## Texaslass

My brother puts so much sugar in his coffee.. :roll:  it's gross.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Want a pick-me-up? Put a candy cane in peppermint tea! :wink: :lol:


No thanks :greengrin: Can't have super sweet stuff, like cake, cookies, some breads, because I'll puke!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Emzi00 said:


> Peanut butter.


Most peanut butters have added sugar....try some milk!


----------



## Texaslass

I am being called away...


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Emzi00 said:


> Patrick is the only sane person here! Sweetened tea is just wrong!


:hi5: Did you hear that, Skyla? I'm sane!!.... and a goat person! :dance:


----------



## Texaslass

NyGoatMom said:


> Most peanut butters have added sugar....try some milk!


Thanks.  I don't believe ours does; it's a natural brand.... but I didn't really want it after ice cream anyways. 
I'm thinking tea... :coffee2:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL!! Y'all are strange! 

Don't let it go to your head Patrick  it's only a matter of time  :laugh:


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> My brother puts so much sugar in his coffee.. :roll:  it's gross.


You should see how I make my coffee :laugh:
So start with black coffee, add some milk, sugar, cappuccino mix, and chocolate syrup. No measured amounts, just a dash of this and splash of that. :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emma your so gross!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Sorry guys, I have to sweeten my tea...and I add a tiche of milk too....lol!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Coffee...


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

NyGoatMom said:


> Sorry guys, I have to sweeten my tea...and I add a tiche of milk too....lol!


Sorry, but I can't stand milk in my tea either!  :wink:


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Emma your so gross!


I'm delicious.


----------



## Emzi00

Depends on what type of tea, but I like milk in my tea. Just shows that bit of english in me.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Just to tell you all how weak my stomach is when empty (mornings): I get gut rot when I drink juice in the morning. Because of the sugar content (even if it's all natural from the fruit)!  :grin: But only when it's an empty stomach. :wink:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NyGoatMom said:


> Sorry guys, I have to sweeten my tea...and I add a tiche of milk too....lol!


Thank you!!

Though I don't like milk in it.. Just sugar


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Coffee...


Agreed!


----------



## Emzi00

Well, I think it might be too late to talk to my mr youknowwho tonight...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> I'm delicious.


:roll: sure


----------



## NyGoatMom

Lol Patrick....I will have either sweetener, or honey and a bit of milk...but i mostly drink coffee...with flavored creamer of course


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Well, I think it might be too late to talk to my mr youknowwho tonight...


Hey! Name thief!   lol!


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Hey! Name thief!   lol!


Would you like to come up with a nickname for him?!???


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Dairy bowl then bed for me, guys! :wave: See you all tomorrow! :wave: :wink:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Emzi00 said:


> Would you like to come up with a nickname for him?!???


Well, I don't know who you are talking about but how about Mr. Who-se-what's-it?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Would you like to come up with a nickname for him?!???


I can call him Justy :ROFL:


----------



## ksalvagno

Good night Patrick!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Dairy bowl then bed for me, guys! :wave: See you all tomorrow! :wave: :wink:


TTYL Patrick :wave:


----------



## NyGoatMom

....Forgive my naivety , but what is a dairy bowl??


----------



## NubianFan

It is a big bowl that you fill with dairy products, various cheese's, sour cream, some milk, possibly some butter and clotted cream, and it is usually made of crockery.
Just kidding it is like quiz bowl only on dairy questions.


----------



## NyGoatMom

NubianFan said:


> It is a big bowl that you fill with dairy products, various cheese's, sour cream, some milk, possibly some butter and clotted cream, and it is usually made of crockery.
> Just kidding it is like quiz bowl only on dairy questions.


:laugh: I was wondering....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> It is a big bowl that you fill with dairy products, various cheese's, sour cream, some milk, possibly some butter and clotted cream, and it is usually made of crockery.
> Just kidding it is like quiz bowl only on dairy questions.


ROFL Leslie!! :lol: :slapfloor: :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I can call him Justy :ROFL:


I see what you did there. :roll:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> I see what you did there. :roll:


Haha! I thought it was clever :lol:


----------



## usamagoat

Ive come to join in!

what are you guys speaking about ha!:greengrin:


----------



## Emzi00

It may have been clever, but still...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL!! 
My sister and her friend are dancing in a circle in my room chanting "Emma likes Justy! Emma likes Justy!" ROFL!! It's quite amusing! :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

emzi00 said:


> it may have been clever, but still...


lol!


----------



## usamagoat

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> ROFL!!
> My sister and her friend are dancing in a circle in my room chanting "Emma likes Justy! Emma likes Justy!" ROFL!! It's quite amusing! :ROFL:


hahahha


----------



## NubianFan

you can call mine perfection....


----------



## NubianFan

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> ROFL!!
> My sister and her friend are dancing in a circle in my room chanting "Emma likes Justy! Emma likes Justy!" ROFL!! It's quite amusing! :ROFL:


How old is your sister? LOL


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> ROFL!!
> My sister and her friend are dancing in a circle in my room chanting "Emma likes Justy! Emma likes Justy!" ROFL!! It's quite amusing! :ROFL:


They should be chanting "Emma really, really likes Justy!"  That really made me blush...


----------



## NubianFan

I am a mermaid....


----------



## Emzi00

Ich bin vierundneunzig Jahres alt.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> How old is your sister? LOL


LOL! She just turned 11


----------



## usamagoat

NubianFan said:


> I am a mermaid....


mermaid!:greengrin:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> They should be chanting "Emma really, really likes Justy!"  That really made me blush...


I can video them doing it and try to send it to you :lol:


----------



## ksalvagno

Don't reveal ages.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Ich bin vierundneunzig Jahres alt.


You just said something about Justin..


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I can video them doing it and try to send it to you :lol:


That'd be just fantastic! :slapfloor:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ksalvagno said:


> Don't reveal ages.


Ok Karen :thumbup:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> That'd be just fantastic! :slapfloor:


Give me a sec


----------



## usamagoat

ksalvagno said:


> Don't reveal ages.


alright!:smile:


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> You should see how I make my coffee :laugh:
> So start with black coffee, add some milk, sugar, cappuccino mix, and chocolate syrup. No measured amounts, just a dash of this and splash of that. :lol:


:yum: I'll have to try that!


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> You just said something about Justin..


No...... I said I was 94 years old!!! :ROFL: I wouldn't want to tell anyone my age, but I'm okay with joking about it in German, since only a few people here actually understand and get that. 
Justin hat blonde haare und blaue augen.


----------



## usamagoat

Who drinks and likes goat milk over here! i do


----------



## usamagoat

Emzi00 said:


> No...... I said I was 94 years old!!! :ROFL: I wouldn't want to tell anyone my age, but I'm okay with joking about it German, since only a few people here actually understand and get that.
> Justin hat blonde haare und blaue augen.


do you know how to speak german! cool:razz:


----------



## Emzi00

I'm taking German at school, so I know some.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> No...... I said I was 94 years old!!! :ROFL: I wouldn't want to tell anyone my age, but I'm okay with joking about it in German, since only a few people here actually understand and get that.
> Justin hat blonde haare und blaue augen.


Oh ROFL!!

Haha! My sister is now reading over my shoulder and said "blonde hair, blue eyes.. I should right this stuff down!" LOL! She has a thing about teasing people about their crushes any chance she gets! Lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

usamagoat said:


> Who drinks and likes goat milk over here! i do


Not me


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> No...... I said I was 94 years old!!! :ROFL: I wouldn't want to tell anyone my age, but I'm okay with joking about it in German, since only a few people here actually understand and get that.
> Justin hat blonde haare und blaue augen.


But, you told your age _age_s ago! :scratch:  (accidental pun!)

Oh, and even I know what you said in German that time.


----------



## usamagoat

Emzi00 said:


> I'm taking German at school, so I know some.


oh!:rainbow:

nice

what is your original language?:rainbow:


----------



## NubianFan

I am listening to sounds of the ocean and tried to make a picture of myself as a mermaid to post but the computer wouldn't let me save it after I created it,... oh well.


----------



## usamagoat

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Not me


really so what do you guys do with the milk?


----------



## NubianFan

well anyway, I made a beautiful mermaid... you'll just have to take my word for it!:ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Oh ROFL!!
> 
> Haha! My sister is now reading over my shoulder and said "blonde hair, blue eyes.. I should right this stuff down!" LOL! She has a thing about teasing people about their crushes any chance she gets! Lol!


She understood that? :lol: Yes, and tell her that he's tall, too.


----------



## NubianFan

I drink goats milk. And I plan on drinking our own once they are in production.


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> But, you told your age _age_s ago! :scratch:  (accidental pun!)
> 
> Oh, and even I know what you said in German that time.


I didn't tell it, y'all guessed, I just didn't deny it or say whether or not.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

usamagoat said:


> really so what do you guys do with the milk?


My family drinks it.. We cook with it, I make soap, do cheeses, yogurts and ice cream


----------



## Texaslass

NubianFan said:


> well anyway, I made a beautiful mermaid... you'll just have to take my word for it!:ROFL:


Of course!  Lol, you'd get along great with my younger sister; she is all about mermaids and unicorns and wants to be a mermaid.


----------



## Emzi00

usamagoat said:


> oh!:rainbow:
> 
> nice
> 
> what is your original language?:rainbow:


English.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> She understood that? :lol: Yes, and tell her that he's tall, too.


Yes she did lol!

She is making mental notes now :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> I didn't tell it, y'all guessed, I just didn't deny it or say whether or not.


I don't remember guessing... :scratch:


----------



## usamagoat

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> My family drinks it.. We cook with it, I make soap, do cheeses, yogurts and ice cream


ice cream:stars:

ive never done it with goats milk need to try it!::


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Yes she did lol!
> 
> She is making mental notes now :lol:


And we slow danced to the song "Wanted" by Hunter Hayes at the Christmas dance.  :lol:
And he came up to me and started singing "All I want for Christmas is You".


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> And we slow danced to the song "Wanted" by Hunter Hayes at the Christmas dance.  :lol:
> And he came up to me and started singing "All I want for Christmas is You".


Wow, I'd be a total wreck!  I wouldn't know what to say or anything, I'd be all duuuh!  Guys make me so nervous!


----------



## usamagoat

Texaslass said:


> Wow, I'd be a total wreck!  I wouldn't know what to say or anything, I'd be all duuuh!  Guys make me so nervous!


me too!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> And we slow danced to the song "Wanted" by Hunter Hayes at the Christmas dance.  :lol:
> 
> And he came up to me and started singing "All I want for Christmas is You".


Lol!! You should have seen her face!! ROFL!! It was priceless! And said "those are some notes to take!"


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> Wow, I'd be a total wreck!  I wouldn't know what to say or anything, I'd be all duuuh!  Guys make me so nervous!


I'm a total wreck all the time, sooooo.... that says something! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I can't imagine what I would do!


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Lol!! You should have seen her face!! ROFL!! It was priceless! And said "those are some notes to take!"


:ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I can't imagine what I would do!


Pass out and fall on top of him.....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Pass out and fall on top of him.....


Probably :laugh:


----------



## Texaslass

> Pass out and fall on top of him.....


:slapfloor: yep.


----------



## Emzi00

Hehe, so, did y'all have a good day?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah it was pretty good


----------



## Texaslass

I was tired and cranky... :laugh:
But I got to lay in the sun, that was nice.  Didn't get much done, though, other than giving Ella and Danielle a much-needed udder shave. :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh I wanna really shave udders! But it's WAY too cold! So I just did a little on two of them.. I don't feel like fighting with Brook.. She is a BEAST when she's preggers..


----------



## usamagoat

Emzi00 said:


> Pass out and fall on top of him.....


yep that's a solution! LOL:greengrin:


----------



## Emzi00

What is this 'sun' you speak of?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> What is this 'sun' you speak of?


I'd like to know too! It's cold, icy, and wet and snowy here!


----------



## usamagoat

Emzi00 said:


> What is this 'sun' you speak of?


WELL is it winter in usa cause its summer here!:sun:


----------



## Emzi00

Michigan has four seasons:
Frostbite
Bee stings
Sun burns
Hypothermia


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Michigan has four seasons:
> Frostbite
> Bee stings
> Sun burns
> Hypothermia


:ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## Emzi00

usamagoat said:


> what season is that?


Winterish


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So I was watching videos of Morgan horses on YouTube and found this one..

One it's cool cause her name is Simple Elegance 

AND

she is here in NH!  
What a pretty mare :drool:


----------



## Emzi00

So Skyla, you're taking 2014 Nigerian kid reservations?! :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> So Skyla, you're taking 2014 Nigerian kid reservations?! :laugh:


Yes ma'am


----------



## usamagoat

are you guys going to sleep? OK goodnight


----------



## Emzi00

I think that your signature might not get that across well enough...


----------



## usamagoat

Emzi00 said:


> I think that your signature might not get that across well enough...


what do you mean? specify?


----------



## Emzi00

usamagoat said:


> what do you mean? specify?


I was using sarcasm.


----------



## Emzi00

I wanted to share this, it was from FB, but I really like it, and it may have just made me cry a bit....


God loves you. Jesus has redeemed you. Don't let whatever sins of this past year and the false guilt you carry from them follow you into 2014. The devil will lie and call you unworthy but Jesus has already called you Chosen, Saved, Redeemed, and Sanctified by His sacrifice and His blood and by your faith. Don't buy into the lie you deserve to "live with it" because in Him we can have new life, every single day.

Lioness


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> I think that your signature might not get that across well enough...


Yah I didn't think so either... I was thinking I need to make that font bigger.. :chin:


----------



## usamagoat

Emzi00 said:


> I was using sarcasm.


LOL:wink:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> I wanted to share this, it was from FB, but I really like it, and it may have just made me cry a bit....
> 
> God loves you. Jesus has redeemed you. Don't let whatever sins of this past year and the false guilt you carry from them follow you into 2014. The devil will lie and call you unworthy but Jesus has already called you Chosen, Saved, Redeemed, and Sanctified by His sacrifice and His blood and by your faith. Don't buy into the lie you deserve to "live with it" because in Him we can have new life, every single day.
> 
> Lioness


Oh I love that  it's so true


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Yah I didn't think so either... I was thinking I need to make that font bigger.. :chin:


Or maybe change the font... :scratch:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Or maybe change the font... :scratch:


LOL! I like it just the way it is   lol!


----------



## usamagoat

I was looking on the news and found this?
A us woman has been charged with stabbing her husband with a ceramic squirrel in a fit of rage after he failed to come home with beer on Christmas Eve.:shrug:


----------



## Emzi00

At least I don't have to look at unigoat anymore!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> At least I don't have to look at unigoat anymore!


LOL! No, no uni goat :lol: or, I could put Rosasharn's Uni in my sig and you'll have to look at Uni  :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

usamagoat said:


> I was looking on the news and found this?
> 
> A us woman has been charged with stabbing her husband with a ceramic squirrel in a fit of rage after he failed to come home with beer on Christmas Eve.:shrug:


People are messed up... It sounds like she didn't need any beer!


----------



## NubianFan

Night y'all


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> People are messed up... It sounds like she didn't need any beer!


She was probably on something else......


----------



## usamagoat

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> People are messed up... It sounds like she didn't need any beer!


people are just sometimes crazy:GAAH:


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> Night y'all


You headed to bed? :hug:


----------



## goathiker

In the last days, the sons of Satan walk the earth...


----------



## usamagoat

NubianFan said:


> Night y'all


night.sleep well


----------



## Emzi00

Jill must know about my brother......


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> She was probably on something else......


Wouldn't surprise me any, sadly..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Night y'all


Night Leslie :hug:


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Leslie


----------



## usamagoat

ok bye everyone i'm going!


----------



## Emzi00

Later gator.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ttyl :wave:


----------



## ksalvagno

Good night everyone. I think I'm heading to bed too.


----------



## Emzi00

Night Karen. :wave:


----------



## usamagoat

bye:grin:


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Karen, heading over to help halls with her buck...Will check in here.

Sydney, we got permission to bring our niece to the Rendy, so you won't be the only younger person.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Good night Karen  

I think I should probably head to bed too *Yawn*


----------



## Emzi00

Night Skyla... :hug:


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Skyla


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Night :hug: :wave;


----------



## Emzi00

Welcome back Lacie...


----------



## Scottyhorse

My mom and I watched 'scary' movie # three tonight


----------



## goathiker

Those are so funny...


----------



## Scottyhorse

I like them, but they don't scare me


----------



## goathiker

Nah, they're not real scary. Now White Noise on the other hand. Wow, that one freaked me out.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Haven't heard or seen that one.


----------



## goathiker

I think it came out in the nineties. 

Don't know if you read back but, my niece is coming to Rendy with us. I think she's just a bit younger than you. Quite the little tomboy too. Getting it lined out now. Make sure that you tell me with anything you need help with...Like making a high line, same as a horses. Weed free hay, if you can't get it, etc. Wish they decide where it will be. 

My SS gift finally got to where it's supposed to be today. It should be delivered tomorrow to my poor long suffering person.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'll have to look it up 

Oh that's cool  Dumb question, what's a highline? Is it a line you string up high and tether the goats to? And we have alfalfa hay..  

Thats good  I will be able to ship your gift out tomorrow finally. Lol.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I need to figure out what's wrong with a couple of my tank filters. The output is suuuuper slow.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Ah, gotta love scraping algae... :|


----------



## nchen7

morning!!! happy Monday!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Good morning... I was up too late lol


----------



## nchen7

I feel sleepy too....

so question, how long after a doe is bred will her lady parts change? I keep look at Buttercup's back end, but it looks the same to me. I forgot to take a "before" picture. maybe i'll do it tonight...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Some time... Maybe a month or two? Lol! I'm not 100% sure off the top of my head..


----------



## nchen7

dang. was hoping it would be sooner! lol. I guess i'll have to wait 2 weeks to see if she comes back into heat. this whole breeding thing is stressful!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah, you would see them come into heat again (or not) before their parts change...

It is! Lol!


----------



## nchen7

plans for today?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Work this afternoon... 

Brb... Headed out to feed and check on Ellie  and try not to die on all that ice :lol:


----------



## nchen7

be careful, and hope Ellie feels better today!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ice isn't too bad in the pens.. The driveway is another story :lol:

Ellie is doing great today! Ate all her breakfast and her poos are normal!  :stars: 

Still out here and I think she has been hanging out with Pom Pom too long lol! Such a little trouble maker! Lol!


----------



## nchen7

awww!!! glad she's doing better! look how fluffy they are!!!

wow, reached 1800 pages.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks me too!  
Yah lol! I can't wait to clip them all! It's like Christmas all over agin see how each one grew over the winter


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Almost to 2,000!! 

I'm gonna go feel for babies and take belly pics  be back in a bit


----------



## nchen7

awww!!! I can't wait to be able to feel for babies!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I felt babies in all three of my Feb. girls!! :leap: :stars:  soo exciting!! Mazie feels like she has two in there, but she is so deep I wouldn't be surprised if there were three in there!  (though her udder is small so I'm leaning more with two lol!) and the feel tiny like  so cute! 

I think Puffy has twins in there.. Her udder says twins, but her belly says more :lol: 

And Brook.. Well... I can't see her udder well (I'm not in the mood to fight with a moody preggy doe :roll: ) as it's not clipped, but it looks to be a good sized, and she is pretty deep  so we will see, I felt little kicks in her... Either one kid, or she has plenty of room in there! I'm REALLY hoping she has at least two! I am not a fan of single kids


----------



## nchen7

yay for babies! how exciting!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I LOVE feeling babies!  it's so awesome


----------



## nchen7

it's just so crazy! I like feeling human babies too. it's alien parasites in there in the shape of small humans/goats. it's so magical but creepy too....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Me too  
I don't think it's creepy, I love it!


----------



## nchen7

I find it kinda creepy in humans, less so for goats. I dunno why. just crazy to think that a woman GROWS a PERSON inside her. 

I want goat babies!!!! lol


----------



## NubianFan

Hey guys incredibly bored at work


----------



## Texaslass

I'm SORRY I left last night, someone killed my internet!! 



J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I LOVE feeling babies!  it's so awesome


I do too, on my big girls!! But for some reason I just NEVER have been able to feel Ella's.   I try and try, and never feel anything. I think she must be carrying them funny, like longways or something, I just never feel them. :hair:
I can always feel babies on my big girls from about 3 months pregnant on.... :shrug:


----------



## nchen7

i'm bored too, but leaving in 4 min. took half day vacation b/c family is on island. going to beach it this afternoon again I think. I need to start looking like I live in the Caribbean. was getting a little pale and pasty for a while there.....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! I think it's cool and beautiful 

Hey Leslie 

Sarah, I have a doe I can NEVER feel kids in  

That's cool Ni!


----------



## NubianFan

Maybe they are hiding their babies
Beach sounds fun, can I come?
It is 28 here today


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

They sure do lol!

I hate the beach 

It's actually quite warm here today, the ice seems to be melting


----------



## NubianFan

You hate the beach? Kerplop.... That is the sound of a mermaid passing out...


----------



## NubianFan

It is 28 and windy and temperature is supposed to drop all day.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! Nope, me and the beach are not friends  I hat cold water, the salty water is annoying, the sand get EVERYWHERE! And you get sunburned!  not my cup of tea!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> It is 28 and windy and temperature is supposed to drop all day.


Ick!  no fun!

34 for today.. And here is the rest of the week: burr!


----------



## NubianFan

Well the beaches I go to have warm water and if you wear 50 block you dont get sunburned. You have to embrace your inner sand child. LOL


----------



## NubianFan

Yeah I went outside this morning and their were little balls of ice all over the ground about the size of beebe shot. Sleet that hadnt melted.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Well the beaches I go to have warm water and if you wear 50 block you dont get sunburned. You have to embrace your inner sand child. LOL


You should come to my beaches  lol! Almost always freezing!

And I don't have an inner sand child :lol: I hate sand with a passion!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Yeah I went outside this morning and their were little balls of ice all over the ground about the size of beebe shot. Sleet that hadnt melted.


Oh the whole yard/driveway was a 1/4' (ok that may be a tad of an exaggeration :lol: ) sheet of ice! I was trying not to die on my way out :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

NubianFan said:


> You hate the beach? Kerplop.... That is the sound of a mermaid passing out...


:lol:


----------



## Texaslass

nchen7 said:


> I find it kinda creepy in humans, less so for goats. I dunno why. just crazy to think that a woman GROWS a PERSON inside her.
> l


It is incredibly weird, yet fascinating and cool.


----------



## Texaslass

nchen7 said:


> I feel sleepy too....
> 
> so question, how long after a doe is bred will her lady parts change? I keep look at Buttercup's back end, but it looks the same to me. I forgot to take a "before" picture. maybe i'll do it tonight...


I believe it takes a while for the muscles to loosen-around three months, I think Jill said-though she could probably tell sooner. 
It is a lot easier to tell if you have before and after pics- Jill said my doeling Dotty was bred, and now I've seen more pooch pics, I would totally agree, but she's definitely come into heat a couple of times, so she can't be!
So some just look different back there, and its really hard to tell.


----------



## NubianFan

Tired, had a horrible night sleep wise


----------



## Emzi00

I don't get why some people think bottle raising is the only way to have friendly kids, if you handle and interact with them every day, they'll be friendly, regardless whether or not you're their source of food.


----------



## NubianFan

True dat


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> I don't get why some people think bottle raising is the only way to have friendly kids, if you handle and interact with them every day, they'll be friendly, regardless whether or not you're their source of food.


Oh don't get me started! :lol: I have NOTHING wrong with bottle feeding, we do it here sometimes... But I hate when people shove bottle raising down others throats like it's the only way :hair:
My kids are always very friendly and LOVE people!


----------



## NubianFan

I am collaspsing here....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> I am collaspsing here....


Why's that?


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Oh don't get me started! :lol: I have NOTHING wrong with bottle feeding, we do it here sometimes... But I hate when people shove bottle raising down others throats like it's the only way :hair:
> My kids are always very friendly and LOVE people!


I know what you mean! I have nothing wrong with it either, but some people act like it's the only way that will work, and if you don't do it, then you're automatically wrong. :hair: The place I took Billie to get bred tried to shove it down my throat, when I told them I was going to dam raise. They also said that they wouldn't wean any later than eight weeks, why is beyond me. :roll: Some people know how to get on my nerves..... rant over...


----------



## Texaslass

So I just emailed these folks: http://austin.craigslist.org/grd/4177767640.html

Danielle is our only doe that has any milk left, (and she's only giving like half a gallon a day now) and we need milk to make soap, not to mention drink! We use a lot of milk...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> I know what you mean! I have nothing wrong with it either, but some people act like it's the only way that will work, and if you don't do it, then you're automatically wrong. :hair: The place I took Billie to get bred tried to shove it down my throat, when I told them I was going to dam raise. They also said that they wouldn't wean any later than eight weeks, why is beyond me. :roll: Some people know how to get on my nerves..... rant over...


Why would they want to wean that early?! They should be on their dams/bottles 8-9 weeks! I have no problems weaning my kids... Sure they yell and scream till they have no voice the first day or two.. But after that they are quiet and I have no problems when I put them back in with mom in the spring...

Oh well... Just do what works for you, weather it be bottle or dam raising.. Why people care so much is beyond me :roll:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> So I just emailed these folks: http://austin.craigslist.org/grd/4177767640.html
> 
> Danielle is our only doe that has any milk left, (and she's only giving like half a gallon a day now) and we need milk to make soap, not to mention drink! We use a lot of milk...


For the black doe? That's cool!


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> For the black doe? That's cool!


Yeah, the black doe, and I asked her if she could send me pics of any others that will be in milk, or kidding soon, that they'll be selling. 
And I asked if they ever test. 
I'm excited!  My dad said he doesn't care how much they cost, cause we can't go without milk.:lol:
That's really the only good ad for anything nearby, but I really like their goats; they look so healthy!


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Why would they want to wean that early?! They should be on their dams/bottles 8-9 weeks! I have no problems weaning my kids... Sure they yell and scream till they have no voice the first day or two.. But after that they are quiet and I have no problems when I put them back in with mom in the spring...
> 
> Oh well... Just do what works for you, weather it be bottle or dam raising.. Why people care so much is beyond me :roll:


I told them that I'm going to wean at twelve weeks, boy the look I got!
They said that they used to feed milk for a lot longer than they do(about eight weeks) and then some guy in "show biz" told them it's bad for them and a waste of milk. 
I don't know why they cared...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Cool! Be sure to show us some pics too!  :laugh:

That's a good thing! 

I wish my dad would say that! :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> I told them that I'm going to wean at twelve weeks, boy the look I got!
> 
> They said that they used to feed milk for a lot longer than they do(about eight weeks) and then some guy in "show biz" told them it's bad for them and a waste of milk.
> 
> I don't know why they cared...


I think 12 is a good age 

:roll: I know PLENTY of breeders (who bottle raise) who give milk until 3-3 1/2 months.. And they have wonderful growthy kids! With kids that we retain this year I may keep on mom longer and see if the grow better then my 8 wk weaned kids lol!

:roll: people..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Cool! Be sure to show us some pics too!  :laugh:
> 
> That's a good thing!
> 
> I wish my dad would say that! :ROFL:


Forgot to add that I agree, they do look very healthy and well cared for


----------



## Emzi00

Sarah, I like the doe, but mainly because it's a mini alpine


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Sarah, I like the doe, but mainly because it's a mini alpine


That's what you need! A mini Alpine! Lol!

Look at these two sr does :drool:
http://www.swfarm.net/Mini Alpine Does.html


----------



## Emzi00

I'm plenty good with just plain old Alpines


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Sarah, I like the doe, but mainly because it's a mini alpine


:laugh: I love mini Alpines!


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> That's what you need! A mini Alpine! Lol!
> 
> Look at these two sr does :drool:
> http://www.swfarm.net/Mini Alpine Does.html


:drool: 'cept for some of those steep rumps.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol!


----------



## Emzi00

I went out and practiced with Billie with the show chain.... man does she like to strut her stuff! :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*whistle* go Billie!  :laugh:


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh:


----------



## NubianFan

Just because I am so sleepy and so bored


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Heading out to work... Will talk to y'all tonight  don't write a book while I'm gone


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh:

https://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=LX153eYcVrY


----------



## usamagoat

Hi emma are you staying on the goatspot or are you going


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> :laugh:
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=LX153eYcVrY


Huh? :scratch: It just went to Youtube....


----------



## Emzi00

Bleh. Then ignore it...


----------



## goathiker

Ignoring....


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh:


----------



## Emzi00

Hey Jill, what form(s) do I need to test with WADDL? I'm a bit confused...


----------



## Texaslass

:hair: :GAAH: if it's not one thing, it's another!! Ella's okay for now, as long as I keep up the b shots, but now Suzi is down!!


----------



## Emzi00

!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## goathiker

Emzi00 said:


> Hey Jill, what form(s) do I need to test with WADDL? I'm a bit confused...


 I know that you need an accention form since you're out of state and then the order form for the tests.


----------



## Emzi00

Thanks Jill


----------



## goathiker

Crap Sarah, in all the worming that you did have you done Moxidectin? That would be Cydecten or Quest.


----------



## Texaslass

Day before yesterday she was fine, then yesterday she went completely off her feed. I checked her temp and it was 102. So I gave her a bunch of electrolytes and a b shot, which seemed to perk her up; at least she ate her grain that night... But today she wouldn't eat again, and just stands in the corner with her tail down. 
I gave her warm water with electros in it this morning but that's all so far... I thought she'd perk up.
Now her rumen is only working every 2 minutes or so, and the weird thing is, whenever it does, she hunches up like it hurts. :/

Just when she was finally beginning to put on a little weight, too. Now she's all bones, she looses weight so fast!! 
Jill, what do you think?


----------



## goathiker

Try soda drench first. It sounds like she may have a stomach ache. Make sure she's pooping alright.


----------



## Texaslass

goathiker said:


> Crap Sarah, in all the worming that you did have you done Moxidectin? That would be Cydecten or Quest.


Yeah, I used cydectin. :/ I haven't wormed in a while, though, maybe 2 or 3 months. 
Btw, you were right, they must need the cobalt badly, cause the maxi b is the only thing that's made any difference in their lid color so far. Every time I give Ella a shot of it, her lids pink up and she has more energy for a day or two, then gets all tired again if I don't keep it up..
Susi's lids got pinker after I gave the b. Oh, and Suzi was the test case for the whole herd when I did the waddl fecal recently and it was clean. :shrug:


----------



## Texaslass

goathiker said:


> Try soda drench first. It sounds like she may have a stomach ache. Make sure she's pooping alright.


The electro mix I gave her has some soda in it, but I can give more... What's that mix again? 
I haven't seen her poop yet today.. :/


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Puppy update! Really quick since I still dont have internet, but they are 6 weeks old now


----------



## Texaslass

Awww!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sorry about suzi! Got to go, 4g is expensive!


----------



## Emzi00

Death by cuteness!!


----------



## Emzi00

:wave: Bye Lacie..


----------



## Texaslass

Sorry, I guess I should've started a thread for all that... I got worried.


----------



## goathiker

In researching it, I found that there were several places in the US where they couldn't keep livestock at all until they figured out the Cobalt need. Much of the deficient feeds produced in the mid-west are shipped across the US so, they now recommend Cobalt supplement in all states.


----------



## goathiker

Just try to get a teaspoon worth down her. When she's done spitting it up she should have the 1/2 teaspoon she needs.


----------



## Texaslass

I asked the feed store in town if they'd order a few cobalt blocks for me, they are going to call me back about it... 
I can't for the life of me remember, what're the ratios for the soda drench?


----------



## Texaslass

goathiker said:


> Just try to get a teaspoon worth down her. When she's done spitting it up she should have the 1/2 teaspoon she needs.


Okay, thanks. Anything else I can/should do?


----------



## goathiker

I just mix it with a couple parts of water. It really doesn't mix that well anyway.


----------



## goathiker

Rub her tummy until she poops. Do you have Banamine?


----------



## Texaslass

Nope. Ibuprofen?


----------



## goathiker

No, I don't think we want to upset her rumen more...It was just a wish.


----------



## Texaslass

Okay, I'll go give her the soda and update later. Thanks
:wave:


----------



## fishin816

Where are the hound dog pups!?!?!? I am dying to see them!!!!


----------



## Emzi00

Cade, would you like me to ask Lacie? I'd be happy to bug her...


----------



## Emzi00

I'm not seeing a no..... *evil laugh*


----------



## ksalvagno

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Puppy update! Really quick since I still dont have internet, but they are 6 weeks old now


OMG! They are way way way way too cute!


----------



## Emzi00

Cade, about the pups:
She was bred, looked pregnant, was getting milk, but now she doesn't really look pregnant, and she should have had them by now.. it's weird...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha love the song Emma!  I'm subscribed to them so I get them all  lol!


So, two years ago we sold a pair of wethers... The people that bought them did NOT seem like animal people.. Well, we just got an email from a lady, who bought the boys off her.. She is going to bring them but this weekend for us to see them and one of the boys has a scur that is digging into the back of his head.. So we will take care of that for her.. 

I was thinking we would band it.. Anyone have some good instructions on how to band a scur? The same as a horn right? I've never banded anything before.. 
I wish I had a wire saw and I would do that.. :/


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Clip the scur off the skull first, then band it if you want. They way I band is how Bar None Meat goats does it.


----------



## Texaslass

Good news! When I wen out, Suzi was still standing in the same corner like she hadn't moved; I gave her the soda and rubbed her tummy for a couple of minutes; well, she hated every second of that, and as soon as I let her go she ran away from me, peed _and_ pooped!  then she went to the hay feeder and started nibbling. So I guess it worked!


----------



## goathiker

Scurs can be difficult because they don't grow up out the head right. They are usually bent back or sideways. Beans are so twisted together that I can't even get a band on them without doing a bunch of cutting.


----------



## goathiker

Oh good, I'm glad she's nibbling again Sarah...


----------



## Texaslass

Should I try to get her to eat grain tonight, or withhold it?? Seems like Cathy often says to withhold grain when they're off but I can't be sure...onder: why would you, I always wonder?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Clip the scur off the skull first, then band it if you want. They way I band is how Bar None Meat goats does it.


Clip it from his skull?! I've never cut it that close before...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> Scurs can be difficult because they don't grow up out the head right. They are usually bent back or sideways. Beans are so twisted together that I can't even get a band on them without doing a bunch of cutting.


She said it's growing back into his head...

Where can you get a wire saw? Are they very pricey?


----------



## goathiker

I think to let the rumen rest for a little while. Plus laying and chewing cud makes more soda in their body so, roughage would give them more cud to chew.


----------



## goathiker

You can get a wire saw in the camping section of WalMart or at Sportsman's Warehouse. They are around $12


----------



## goathiker

I think she meant to cut back the part that's growing in to his head so you can get the band under it.


----------



## Texaslass

She was laying down when I left her.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> You can get a wire saw in the camping section of WalMart or at Sportsman's Warehouse. They are around $12


Ok  I may just pick one of them up.. See what it looks like when they get here and the choose what to do with it..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> I think she meant to cut back the part that's growing in to his head so you can get the band under it.


Oh LOL! That would make more sense :lol: :doh: I swear guys, I shoulda been a blonde :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

:laugh:


----------



## goathiker

I need to take a picture of Bean's before he goes to the vet. They are the nastiest mess I ever saw. The vet's going to make him sleepy so that we can work on him without so much stress. He's 220lbs. now. We're going to cut them off, shave the skull the tiniest bit, and burn the heck out of them.


----------



## Texaslass

Ouch! Good thing he'll be sleepy!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh my! Poor guy!


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, I feel bad for him. I don't have a choice anymore though. One twist grew sideways over his eye ridge and a second twist is push it down now. I'm afraid he will lose his eye if I don't have it done. I'll take a couple pictures.
We're going to get it done in February so he will have fresh browse to help him recover.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh man! That is not good.. Hopefully he does well


----------



## goathiker

I think he will, I have a good old style farm vet. He even disbuds all my kids right  I trust him to do his best.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's awesome! It's great when you can find a great goat vet  my vet raised and showed dairy goats in CO for a long while before coming out here after vet school  and he is great!


----------



## Emzi00

Vets here suck lemons....


----------



## nchen7

Laura, yes you can come visit!

Skyla, the water is warm year round, and we even have white and pink sand beaches. yes....PINK. it's gorgeous and soft. key to keeping sand off you is to be dry, which is easy to do in the heat.


----------



## nchen7

vets here are awful. they laugh at me and my suggestions like how goats don't need copper. sigh....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Vets here suck lemons....


That stinks


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nchen7 said:


> Laura, yes you can come visit!
> 
> Skyla, the water is warm year round, and we even have white and pink sand beaches. yes....PINK. it's gorgeous and soft. key to keeping sand off you is to be dry, which is easy to do in the heat.


That sounds pretty! 

I think beaches are pretty  but I just don't like swimming and I don't like sand lol!


----------



## nchen7

you don't need to swim, per se....just float in the water! there are plenty of beaches here that are nice and calm, and shallow.


----------



## Emzi00

I hate swimming, I feel like I'm going to drown, even though I swim just fine.


----------



## NyGoatMom

I would love to be on a warm beach right now....it's only 10 degrees right now...and dropping


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I don't really like swimming or floating or getting wet lol! Once in a while I spray myself off with the hose while doing chores but that's about it :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NyGoatMom said:


> I would love to be on a warm beach right now....it's only 10 degrees right now...and dropping


16 here and steadily dropping.. *shiver*


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey Patrick!


----------



## nchen7

so....are we all supposed to migrate to the other chat thread?


----------



## Emzi00

Oh Skyla


----------



## Emzi00

nchen7 said:


> so....are we all supposed to migrate to the other chat thread?


No. No way. No. No. No.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Oh Skyla


Haha!! It's going to be DELISH!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> No. No way. No. No. No.


Lol! I'm staying over here and over there  we can have two chat threads  that way we can talk about two things at once  lol!


----------



## Scottyhorse

nchen7 said:


> so....are we all supposed to migrate to the other chat thread?


What? There's another chat thread? Whats going on?


----------



## goathiker

No that was cause we were talking about hunting and eating game and raising chickens. Running a waiting room thread up over 20 pages. I though it would easier for new people to start a new thread to feel more comfortable. It's hard to break in when everyone already knows everyone else.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> No that was cause we were talking about hunting and eating game and raising chickens. Running a waiting room thread up over 20 pages. I though it would easier for new people to start a new thread to feel more comfortable. It's hard to break in when everyone already knows everyone else.


I agree  
It was weird for me to come into your guys 'group' at first too  a smaller thread (to start  lol!) is a good thing


----------



## nchen7

okok......i'll stay here then!

I'm not feeling sleepy yet. which means I'm going to have a hard time not falling asleep tmr morning at work.

any new years eve plans everyone??


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL that is always annoying! 

Nope.. Working till only 4ish! :dance:


----------



## Emzi00

I don't have any plans. Actually, I just want to stay home and do nothing, well I might drink a few more bottles of sparkling grape juice....


----------



## nchen7

that's still kinda late. we get half tmr. so I only need to work until noon


----------



## NubianFan

Well, I do think though we are pretty inviting to the new people. So I don't think it is THAT hard to break in.


----------



## NubianFan

I have no plans, at all, so boring and depressing, I probably won't even get to see the ball drop because I don't have broadcast TV in my house.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nchen7 said:


> that's still kinda late. we get half tmr. so I only need to work until noon


Our store is closing at 9... (A whole two hrs early! And an hour early the next day!)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Well, I do think though we are pretty inviting to the new people. So I don't think it is THAT hard to break in.


I think we are too.. But it's kinda odd to just kinda 'jump in' the conversation.. Ya know?


----------



## Emzi00

~Official Invitation~

Dear Newcomers, 
Please 'jump in' to our conversations, we'd love to have you here! It's always nice to have more fellow goat people to chat with, so please, don't be shy, 'jump in'!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Just gonna say.. This is one good cup O tea!


----------



## NubianFan

I don't know we are so random on here I mean I actually said "I am a mermaid" on here last night, so I am thinking anyone could probably jump in at any time if they really wanted to. LOL


----------



## nchen7

i think it can be intimidating....we ARE over 1800 pgs now....


----------



## Scottyhorse

So, my neighbor was just over and said my pregnant doe is going to abort her kid(s) because she ate part of the christmas tree and she'll get nitrate poisoning. Now I'm really worried because she's bred to a really nice buck!! But I've never heard of that happening before. And what about all the mountain goats? I'm sure that the pregnant does eat a lot of pine needles.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> I don't know we are so random on here I mean I actually said "I am a mermaid" on here last night, so I am thinking anyone could probably jump in at any time if they really wanted to. LOL


LOL!! Tis true! 

But I think Ni is right still.. I'm not saying it's any of us... Just idk... I'm not one to just jump into a convo.. It took me a while to get into this with you guys


----------



## NubianFan

I opened my giant can of nacho cheese sauce today. I put it in two huge Rubbermaid bowls to store it in the frig and my daughter and I only ate the cheese that stuck to the sides and bottom of the can, well that made enough nachos for both of us and there is still enough for a couple more people. Seriously it was 6 pounds and 10 ounces of cheese sauce for less than 6 bucks. You can't beat that.


----------



## NubianFan

1800 pages of loopy :crazy:


----------



## nchen7

Sydney, i read it's only ponderosa pines that are poisonous or induces miscarriages... but i also read it's not good for the goats if the Christmas trees are sprayed with stuff.... i hope the goat isn't aborting.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nchen7 said:


> Sydney, i read it's only ponderosa pines that are poisonous or induces miscarriages... but i also read it's not good for the goats if the Christmas trees are sprayed with stuff.... i hope the goat isn't aborting.


Yep I agree here.. Ponderosa are the only poisonous one


----------



## Emzi00

I think I'll be drawing some blood this week... yay.... I'm nervous.


----------



## nchen7

exciting!!! I haven't gotten brave enough to try that yet..... but I'm glad I don't need to yet


----------



## Scottyhorse

Ni and Skyla, thanks! I forgot what type of tree it is but it's not the poisonous one. And they had it a couple days ago and all are fine. Plus it was split between 10 goats.


----------



## goathiker

Sydney I cleared out all the extra trees from Shriners, FFA, and HFH last year and fed 3 a day for months...They were fine, kidded right on time, and looked wonderful.


----------



## Emzi00

nchen7 said:


> exciting!!! I haven't gotten brave enough to try that yet..... but I'm glad I don't need to yet


Yup... poking a needle into their jugulars sounds very exciting. I really need to get this done though,because I _need_ to know that Billie is for sure pregnant, and I really want to make sure that they're tested before she kids.


----------



## nchen7

Emma, you can do it!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

We have to do ours soon too.. I'm planning to do it the week after I have my wisdom teeth out... So about two weeks..


----------



## goathiker

It's not that hard to do really.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Yup... poking a needle into their jugulars sounds very exciting. I really need to get this done though,because I _need_ to know that Billie is for sure pregnant, and I really want to make sure that they're tested before she kids.


LOL! Same here...

I had given you that link to the video that showed it pretty well right?


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Sydney I cleared out all the extra trees from Shriners, FFA, and HFH last year and fed 3 a day for months...They were fine, kidded right on time, and looked wonderful.


Thank you.  I try to take what he says for a grain of salt. When our hen broke her leg, he was totally convinced she had some weird disease that was going to kill her and the rest of the flock. :roll:


----------



## Scottyhorse

We are going to head over to our neighbors. TTYL. :wave:


----------



## Emzi00

Yeah, I'm sure I can do it. And yes, the video Skyla gave me a link to showed it very well. It doesn't seem too hard, I just get nervous.


----------



## goathiker

Ttyl


----------



## nchen7

bed time for me. nite everyone!


----------



## goathiker

G'Night


----------



## Emzi00

Ttyl Sydney.

Good Night Ni.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Yeah, I'm sure I can do it. And yes, the video Skyla gave me a link to showed it very well. It doesn't seem too hard, I just get nervous.


Yah I know what you mean.. Lol! I'm nervous and I'm not even the one pulling the blood! :lol: I'm making my mom do it lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

TTYL & good night you two  :wave:


----------



## NubianFan

trying not to think about the topic at hand trying not to think about the topic at hand....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

You don't like blood Leslie??


----------



## NubianFan

Where is Patrick and Sydney and Lacie and Sarah and Sarah....


----------



## NubianFan

Blood is fine, shots are fine... anything intravenous is :chick:


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Yah I know what you mean.. Lol! I'm nervous and I'm not even the one pulling the blood! :lol: I'm making my mom do it lol!


Sissy. :laugh:

I showed my mom that video and she almost puked. :lol:

I do everything around here, the most help I'll need will be for someone to hold the goat. My dad said he would. But I seriously do everything, I wouldn't trust anyone else to, well y'all I would, but not anyone here.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Sissy. :laugh:
> 
> I showed my mom that video and she almost puked. :lol:
> 
> I do everything around here, the most help I'll need will be for someone to hold the goat. My dad said he would. But I seriously do everything, I wouldn't trust anyone else to, well y'all I would, but not anyone here.


Yes ma'am!  lol! I'll do it next time  I just want to watch and get comfortable myself first 

I do most here... The only thing I don't do is disbudding and IM shots :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> Where is Patrick and Sydney and Lacie and Sarah and Sarah....


Sydney just left, Lacie has internet issues, Sarah has goat stuff going on with Suzi.
Sarah and Patrick have no current excuse for slacking.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Blood is fine, shots are fine... anything intravenous is :chick:


LOL! I'll let you know in two weeks what I think of it lol!

I'm freaking out cause I don't like needles.. I can handle the goats cause they aren't poking me lol! But I need an IV when I get me teeth done and I'm freaking out over that most of all :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Sarah and Patrick have no current excuse for slacking.


:lol:


----------



## NubianFan

I am cold and I had fireplace issues so I can't build a fire, so I am going to go sit in hot water til I get warm, literally. Skyla, I have things to tell but I don't know if you will be here when I get back and they aren't earth shattering but they are numerous.


----------



## Emzi00

I'll be doing the disbudding and IM shots, anyone else would kill the poor thing!  :lol: Nobody here knows anything, if you haven't caught on to that...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

more then likely I'll be here Leslie :lol:

LOL Emma!


----------



## Emzi00

I always tell my mom that one of these days, I'm going to educate her on goats! :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! 

My mom is like "You took over everything and I feel like I know nothing anyomre!"


----------



## Emzi00

Better than her knowing nothing at all!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

that is true.. lol


----------



## Texaslass

nchen7 said:


> so....are we all supposed to migrate to the other chat thread?


_Other chat thread???!!!!!?????!!!_


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sarah is lurking...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> _Other chat thread???!!!!!?????!!!_


http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f187/pull-up-chair-come-d-159940/


----------



## goathiker

Been caught Sarah...


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f187/pull-up-chair-come-d-159940/


No way!! I can barely keep up with this one! :-o


----------



## Texaslass

goathiker said:


> Been caught Sarah...


Hey, I was only catching up- y'all wrote a lot. :shrug:


----------



## NubianFan

ok I think I am back to body temperature now


----------



## Texaslass

My bro. milked and stuff tonight, I was busy and forgot to tell him to feed Suzi less grain, but he said she ate it just fine, so that's good, I guess?


----------



## ksalvagno

Does it exhaust anyone else to shop?

Yesterday DH and I went out. We decided to go to Best Buy and look at small clock radios with a CD player for our office. We had other shopping to do but we were so exhausted from the noise and the choices (or lack of choices for exactly what we were looking for) that we only stopped at the grocery store to get necessities afterward.

Then today we went to Costco and were too tired to do any other errands so we went home.

I guess the noise and all the choices or something or maybe all the gobs of people, but I just hate shopping anymore. It seems like it is never simple anymore to find what you want. We even went with a list.

We just seem to have a hard time finding exactly what we are looking for. Most of the time we don't want the latest high tech stuff and it is hard to find anything else.


----------



## Emzi00

Somebody needs to remind me to text Justy tomorrow....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!! I know what you mean sarah! I have been lost on that one! :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

I better go now, good night everyone! :wave:


----------



## goathiker

I though it was pretty funny how it got up to 15 pages so quick though...Talking about nothing bit, weird food.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HAHA!! Your still calling him Justy! :lol:

I know what you mean Karen... just working somewhere with a lot of people wears me out! it's not like I do much either... i stnad there and move my arms around :roll: lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Night Sarah :hug:

I know I was quite surprised too Jill!


----------



## Emzi00

Night Sarah :hug:


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Somebody needs to remind me to text Justy tomorrow....


How about "Hewhoshallnotbenamed"  :lol:
Ya, I'm going soon!


----------



## ksalvagno

Good night Sarah.

I didn't read everything but did get a kick out of the new chat thread.


----------



## Texaslass

> How about "Hewhoshallnotbenamed"


You know, except that you already named him, several times..... :doh:


----------



## goathiker

Then we'd all have to call him Voltimort cause I ain't afraid of dark wizards.


----------



## Texaslass

Sorry, I only know enough to know that name is from Harry Potter- I don't know the story. 

Okay, good night for real! :grouphug:


----------



## NubianFan

ksalvagno said:


> Does it exhaust anyone else to shop?
> 
> Yesterday DH and I went out. We decided to go to Best Buy and look at small clock radios with a CD player for our office. We had other shopping to do but we were so exhausted from the noise and the choices (or lack of choices for exactly what we were looking for) that we only stopped at the grocery store to get necessities afterward.
> 
> Then today we went to Costco and were too tired to do any other errands so we went home.
> 
> I guess the noise and all the choices or something or maybe all the gobs of people, but I just hate shopping anymore. It seems like it is never simple anymore to find what you want. We even went with a list.
> 
> We just seem to have a hard time finding exactly what we are looking for. Most of the time we don't want the latest high tech stuff and it is hard to find anything else.


I think it is the traffic that wears me out. If I go shopping in a small town with very little traffic and it is easy to get around I can look all day, but if I go to a bigger tgwn or city and have to mess with crazy drivers and congested traffic I am just done in before long. It is stressful and annoying and not enjoyable.


----------



## Emzi00

Whatever we end up calling him.... I need a reminder, I keep forgetting.


----------



## goathiker

I've never been real fond of shopping anyway. Now though, counting every penny and trying to plan everything just is crazy. There was a time when $10.00 filled a grocery bag. Now you're lucky if $50.00 does.


----------



## NubianFan

I think you should call him honeypot


----------



## goathiker

:lol: That's perfect Leslie...

G'Night Sarah, glad your girl is feeling better.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HAHA!! Love it Leslie! :lol:

I still like Justy! 

I'll try to remind you tomorrow Emma


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> I think you should call him honeypot


:ROFL: Maybe... I mean it fits...


----------



## Emzi00

Thanks Skyla :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No prob bob!  :thumbup:


----------



## Emzi00

Drake and Josh is on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I haven't watched that show in years!! And even then.. wasn't really a fan of it lol


----------



## Emzi00

It's just never on anymore! And it's something different, so I like it.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I just thought it was weird lol! 99% of the Nick shows were :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Urg! I got a stomach cramp!  owe!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well I am gonna go to bed.. My battery is like dead and I need sleep lol


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Skyla


----------



## Emzi00

Night Skyla :hug:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

:wave: hi guys!  G'night y'all, won't be on much tomorrow, I get to play bball at Valpo! So excited!


----------



## NubianFan

Night Skyla I am crashing too, my head is hurting from breathing all that smoke.


----------



## ksalvagno

Good night Skyla and Leslie.


----------



## goathiker

G'Night...Nobody left but us Western Coasters and Night Owls.


----------



## Emzi00

I'm here, I'm reading through some stuff on the NAPgA site though, so in and out.


----------



## ksalvagno

If Jasmine (my dog with bad arthritis) can no longer take nsaids, does that mean aspirin is out of the question too? She has been in more pain lately and I'm running out of options to help her.

She is still on Tramadol.


----------



## goathiker

Unfortunately, aspirin is included in that group. Have you talked to an herbalist yet?


----------



## ksalvagno

I have about myself but not the dog. I think I will need to. Maybe look on a website. I have B-L Solution for horses but hasn't seemed to work for her in the past. My vet is done giving me suggestions since we have gone through all the prescription stuff.

DH is totally against raw feeding so that is out. I have been feeding her TOTW and tuna. It is the only food she is keeping down anymore. I use peanut butter to get her meds into her snd she keeps that down too.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'm here! We went over to our neighbors house. And then fed all the animals. And then I fixed 2/3 aquarium filters.


----------



## goathiker

Would he even notice if it came out of a dog food bag? http://www.onlynaturalpet.com/products/K9-Natural-Frozen-Raw-Nibblets-Dog-Food/541006.aspx


----------



## ksalvagno

I might have to try it. He would probably go for it if it came out of a bag. I will have to look and see if I can find it locally.


----------



## goathiker

Any Natural pet store sells it.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Our poor dogs get the cheapest dog food :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Scottyhorse said:


> Our poor dogs get the cheapest dog food :lol:


 So do mine, raw chickens :greengrin:


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> So do mine, raw chickens :greengrin:


I've suggested that to my mom and she says no.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I am asking for a refund on my aquatic plants I ordered for my new tank... Seller totally ripped me off


----------



## goathiker

A lot of people are freaked out about it. If you think about dogs though, they are wolves in costume. They have had time for selective breeding and some adaptation but, not to evolve into a different animal. DNA testing proves it. 
Not really a biggie for you now but, you'll be able to make your own choices soon and then I'll talk your ear off


----------



## goathiker

Oh, that's too bad. I hate that.


----------



## Scottyhorse

When I move out I will have my little guy because he has SEVERE separation anxiety. The reason she says no is because it would cost too much.


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Oh, that's too bad. I hate that.


Yeah me too. I didn't get what I paid for. Plus he forgot part of my order! :worried:


----------



## goathiker

Well, when you do move out. One small dog would cost about $30.00 a month. They are so much healthier and live longer too.


----------



## goathiker

Scottyhorse said:


> Yeah me too. I didn't get what I paid for. Plus he forgot part of my order! :worried:


 Poo, make sure you complain to the company...


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Poo, make sure you complain to the company...


It was hobbyist I got them from.


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Well, when you do move out. One small dog would cost about $30.00 a month. They are so much healthier and live longer too.


He's about 30lbs and 2 yrs maybe?


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, that's about the right estimate. Even cheaper if you're resourceful like, raising rabbits and things like that. You can start then anytime in there life. My old dog was 7or8 and getting very ill and old when I started with him. Now he's 12 and acts like he's 5.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I don't think I would be able to raise rabbits for that purpose. :lol: Plus I will be living near college so I don't think I would have space.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I am going to log off. Going to go to bed in a little bit. Goodnight :wave:


----------



## goathiker

G'Night...I should head off too. Gotta repair the buck pen again in the morning. :shrug:


----------



## nchen7

goathiker said:


> Yeah, that's about the right estimate. Even cheaper if you're resourceful like, raising rabbits and things like that. You can start then anytime in there life. My old dog was 7or8 and getting very ill and old when I started with him. Now he's 12 and acts like he's 5.


my first dog wasn't treated great by her previous owner. she got pregnant, and when puppies were weaned, she came to me and started losing ALL her fur. it eventually grew back, and was super fluffy after starting on raw. but unfortunately, years of poor diet lead to kidney cancer that was caught way too late. I think she lived as long as she did b/c of the raw diet. I'm a huge advocate of raw diet! but, I do miss my Stella.....


----------



## nchen7

Scottyhorse said:


> He's about 30lbs and 2 yrs maybe?


it can cost cheaper depending on where you are. if you're by a butcher or a fish monger, I used to get meat and fish scraps for super cheap. they need about 2-3% of their body weight in food daily, or in your case .6 lbs to .9 lbs a day, 18 to 27 lbs per month (approx.).


----------



## nchen7

oh, and last thing about raw, I used to live in a condo in a city, so she ate inside for every meal. I trained her to eat on one old towel that I washed frequently. she kept her mess there, and the rest of my 553 sq ft of space was nice and clean.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Morning everyone  going down to our local TSC to see if they have a wire saw


----------



## littlegoatgirl

:wave:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:wave:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

:wave: :lol:


----------



## nchen7

morning! 27 more minutes of work this year! wooo!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nchen7 said:


> morning! 27 more minutes of work this year! wooo!!


Don't rub it in! I haven't even gone in yet! And then I'll have 4 hrs and 15 min


----------



## nchen7

sorry...... but I've been here since 8am already, so.....it's pushing 4 hrs for me! and i'm getting super antsy to leave


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Nchen, only one minute left, am I right? (Or you're done)


----------



## Emzi00

Morning guys!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I have a little over 4hr shift today...

Oye does my back hurt! :mecry:


----------



## Texaslass

Mornin' :wave:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:wave: 

Sydney, how are your goats doing on the free choice alfalfa pellets? I am running low on hay... And if I can cut that down for a little while that would be very helpful!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Anyone know of a cheap hay catching mechanism? I hate how much hay is being wasted right now


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Anyone know of a cheap hay catching mechanism? I hate how much hay is being wasted right now


......Alfalfa pellets......


----------



## Texaslass

My goats are doing great on f/c alfalfa!  They regulate themselves very well.


----------



## Emzi00

I best get out to feed the beasties. I'll be back in a while.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> ......Alfalfa pellets......


I don't even know where to get those, I haven't seen them at TSC...?


----------



## fishin816

littlegoatgirl said:


> I don't even know where to get those, I haven't seen them at TSC...?


That's where they are. TSC, Rural King, any place like that I would recommend Standlee alfalfa pellets. They are THE BEST! Standlee's alfalfa pellets are really great!


----------



## ksalvagno

You may have to call around to local feed stores. TSC and places like that don't carry the same thing in every store. You can go to 2 different TSC right around you and not find the same things.


----------



## Texaslass

I just ordered the x30 disbudding iron, replamin plus gel and a bunch of sryinges and needles form Jeffers! :stars:
I wanted the x50, but I needed the other stuff too, and I just couldn't bring myself to spend that much more.. besides, I would've had to get the extra tip, which would make it go up to like $100 instead of the $74 for the x30.


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> I don't even know where to get those, I haven't seen them at TSC...?


At TSC, in the horse section. I get the standlee brand. They do well on them. I give free choice alfalfa pellets and grass hay. No waste from the alfalfa pellets and they eat/waste less hay.


----------



## Emzi00

Dad helped me build a new feeder, the goats are happy.


----------



## fishin816

Emzi00 said:


> Dad helped me build a new feeder, the goats are happy.


We need to see pictures!


----------



## Emzi00

I'll get some later, I just came inside, and I don't feel like freezing again just yet. I hope my computer will upload them in a timely manner, last time I tried it just went.... phooooo...baaannngggg..... craaaasshhhhh! :hair:


----------



## Texaslass

Suzi is still down!  Same as before, won't eat anything, standing around listless. 
Think it's a cold, a stomach bug, or what??
Her lids are way pinker than normal since I gave her the B shot (day befoere yesterday) :shrug:


----------



## ksalvagno

What all have you done for her? Does she have a temp? Is she pregnant?


----------



## Texaslass

Here's what I wrote yesterday: 
Day before yesterday she was fine, then yesterday she went completely off her feed. I checked her temp and it was 102. So I gave her a bunch of electrolytes and a b shot, which seemed to perk her up; at least she ate her grain that night... But today she wouldn't eat again, and just stands in the corner with her tail down. 
I gave her warm water with electros in it this morning but that's all so far... I thought she'd perk up.
Now her rumen is only working every 2 minutes or so, and the weird thing is, whenever it does, she hunches up like it hurts. :/

Just when she was finally beginning to put on a little weight, too. Now she's all bones, she looses weight so fast!! 
Jill, what do you think?

Then last night:
Good news! When I wen out, Suzi was still standing in the same corner like she hadn't moved; I gave her the soda and rubbed her tummy for a couple of minutes; well, she hated every second of that, and as soon as I let her go she ran away from me, peed and pooped! then she went to the hay feeder and started nibbling. So I guess it worked!


She ate some grain last night, but none today, and I don't think she's eating alfalfa either, but I haven't been out there much today, so I can't be sure. :/


----------



## Texaslass

Oh, and yes, she is due in March so, 2 1/2 months pregnant or so....


----------



## ksalvagno

Have you smelled her breath? Maybe try some C&D antitoxin.


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> :wave:
> 
> Sydney, how are your goats doing on the free choice alfalfa pellets? I am running low on hay... And if I can cut that down for a little while that would be very helpful!


My mom had me stop leaving them out free choice because it wasn't 'economical' even though I did the math and it was. :lol: I still gave them a little hay but they seemed to do fine! Just get a lot if bags at once, with our guys we went thru one 50lb bag about every 2 days, maybe three. If we can get some grass hay, I will probably put them back on the free choice alfalfa pellets. We did go through less hay. It cost about the same, maybe a little cheaper. Plus you don't have all that hay waste.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> At TSC, in the horse section. I get the standlee brand. They do well on them. I give free choice alfalfa pellets and grass hay. No waste from the alfalfa pellets and they eat/waste less hay.


That's what I'm hoping to do if we can ever find grass hay....


----------



## goathiker

Start over with the soda again. This time make sure she doesn't get any grain until she's eating her hay 100%. Then start the grain slowly as if she's never had it before. Hopefully the soda will work again and we won't have to use anything stronger.


----------



## Texaslass

I did give her some soda earlier.
I will make sure she doesn't get grain tonight, but it is hard not feeding her when she's sooo thin!  She's all bones.



ksalvagno said:


> Have you smelled her breath? Maybe try some C&D antitoxin.


What am I smelling for??
I'm wondering if it's pneumonia.... We have had some pretty drastic weather changes, and I wondered if she got real stressed what with that and the bucks being in their pen. Breck kept getting out, and we can't seem to keep him in, so for the moment they are both in with the girls, since they're all bred anyway.
but they're being jerks and chasing the girls a lot and just being generally annoying....


----------



## goathiker

It could be a combo of stress, if she's lower on order she may not be getting a chance to eat well, hopefully she doesn't have pneumonia...


----------



## ksalvagno

Sweet smell. But if she is only 2.5 months pregnant, that is probably too early for ketosis and those things.

I wonder if you got her on a daily schedule with Fir Meadow GI Soother if that would help.


----------



## Texaslass

Oh, she's definitely the lowest in the pecking order..:/
But there's always alfalfa out, so she has plenty of time to eat that; and we feed grain to her in a stall by herself. The alfalfa is always fresh, as is their water.
My brother is finishing a pen for Ella right now- once she's in there, the bucks will be going in the one the Nigerian girls are in now, so hopefully that will lower stress for all of the other girls.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Happy New Years eve! 

Today has been almost lethal for me so far, and I'll be glad to be rid of this year tomorrow. Started out feeling like I was gonna puke all morning, then the waterbed exploded, then a giant picture fell of the wall next to me, then I almost fell backwards into the woodstove moving a tv, hopefully the day will calm down!! 

Sorry about your goat Sarah, wish I had internet to read through it all. :hug:


----------



## Texaslass

I don't have the fir meadow stuff, and I kinda just bought a bunch of stuff, so I don't think I should get anything else right now unless I have to...
We *might* have the vet out tomorrow to draw blood on all the goats for testing, so maybe he can look her over while he's here...


----------



## Texaslass

Thanks Lacie! :hug: sorry about your day and Happy New Year's!!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Do you guys have any ideas on selling two non-breedable does?? I need to sell them before I add anymore in to the herd. They are friendly and will make good pets, maybe 4-H projects too, but it's hard to sell pet does around here  

Jill, what's that at home lungworm test? We have a few coughers so would like to rule that out...


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Scottyhorse said:


> Do you guys have any ideas on selling two non-breedable does?? I need to sell them before I add anymore in to the herd. They are friendly and will make good pets, maybe 4-H projects too, but it's hard to sell pet does around here
> 
> Jill, what's that at home lungworm test? We have a few coughers so would like to rule that out...


By "non-breedable" do you mean infertile? Are they Pygmy or ND? Do you need to sell them? Chevon is delicious! :wink: :smile:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> By "non-breedable" do you mean infertile? Are they Pygmy or ND? Do you need to sell them? Chevon is delicious! :wink: :smile:


:laugh: Yeah I'd like to get some money out of them. One never comes into heat, and the other is obese and probably cystic. They are ND.


----------



## ksalvagno

Happy New Year Lacie! I hope your evening goes much better for you. 

I don't know about your area but this is a bad time of year to sell goats in my area. Nobody wants extra mouths to feed in the winter. But you could certainly try selling as pets or 4H. The other option is for meat or just put them in the freezer yourself. I know it is hard to do because we put a couple animals in the freezer that I felt really bad about doing.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Scottyhorse said:


> :laugh: Yeah I'd like to get some money out of them. One never comes into heat, and the other is obese and probably cystic.


I know what you mean. :wink: :hi5: I'd always want to sell my goats unless they are the wethers meant for freezer camp. :wink: :laugh:

Winter is always a tricky time to sell goats (for breeding, meat, or pets). Good luck! :smile:


----------



## Scottyhorse

I've had them listed since summer! :hair: I'd rather not put them in the freezer but they eat a lot of hay... Ug.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Scottyhorse said:


> I've had them listed since summer! :hair:


What advertising tools are you using? (Newspaper, Craigslist, etc.)


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> What advertising tools are you using? (Newspaper, Craigslist, etc.)


Craigslist, Facebook, and on here.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Best Farm Buys may be something to consider too. :wink: :smile: I've actually had more sales on BFB than Craigslist. :wink:


----------



## Scottyhorse

I will have to check that out, thanks. I just want $50 for the does and about $200 for the buck.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I had a hard time selling a 'pet' doe too... She ended up getting bred so I am keeping her and selling her in milk..


----------



## nchen7

littlegoatgirl said:


> Nchen, only one minute left, am I right? (Or you're done)


Oh ya....I was LONG gone. Lol. Just a puff of smoke in my likeness...



Texaslass said:


> I don't have the fir meadow stuff, and I kinda just bought a bunch of stuff, so I don't think I should get anything else right now unless I have to...
> We *might* have the vet out tomorrow to draw blood on all the goats for testing, so maybe he can look her over while he's here...


If you don't have the fir meadow stuff, give her the home herbal cocci remedy. Give it warm. You can even up the ginger to help with the belly problems. I don't have it with me right now (on phone).

Happy New Years eve everyone!


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> Craigslist, Facebook, and on here.


Have you tried just talking to people? 4h kids, ffa... maybe some of the young 4h members would like to try a goat out for a project. And if they don't want em, they might know someone who would.


----------



## Texaslass

nchen7 said:


> Oh ya....I was LONG gone. Lol. Just a puff of smoke in my likeness...
> 
> If you don't have the fir meadow stuff, give her the home herbal cocci remedy. Give it warm. You can even up the ginger to help with the belly problems. I don't have it with me right now (on phone).
> 
> Happy New Years eve everyone!


I would, but I don't really suspect cocci.... lids are nice and pink, and her stool is normal pebbles.... :scratch:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Ok, internet is being ridiculously slow, so I'm going to leave. :wave:

BTW: what's with the second chat thread? Are we not supposed to post here anymore? Is it for the non-everyday posters? 

I'll be awaiting your BFB post, Sydney (If you decide to). :grin:

See you all later, and HAPPY NEW YEAR!! :wahoo: :shades: :wahoo: :-D :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :-D :-D :mrgreen: :wave:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

4-H/FFA kids is who I 'targeted' lol! I had one 4-H kid reply but then never replied back after I told her she may be cystic lol! Oh well...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Patrick, that's only if you want to post over there  you don't have to 

And Happy New Year to you too!


----------



## goathiker

I think the second chat thread is going to end up being more about chickens and cooking while this one is mostly goats and boys :ROFL:


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> I think the second chat thread is going to end up being more about chickens and cooking while this one is mostly goats and boys :ROFL:


That's what I was thinking too :slapfloor:


----------



## nchen7

Texaslass said:


> I would, but I don't really suspect cocci.... lids are nice and pink, and her stool is normal pebbles.... :scratch:


I know you don't, and I don't either, but the ingredients are to help settle the stomach. If you can't, u can just brew up a strong giner tea and drench. I just give the stuff anytime I see any stomach upset.


----------



## usamagoat

Happy new year everyone:leap::slapfloor::wahoo:

come to join!


----------



## NubianFan

Hey guys, I am bored and pretty blue on this new years eve


----------



## Texaslass

Join the party! I'm cranky too. This day did NOT go according to plan; not that they ever do. Grrrr.


----------



## NubianFan

I'm not cranky, cranky means you still have some fight and ambition left in you, I am just in a blue funk... Oh well it has to stop eventually right?


----------



## Texaslass

NubianFan said:


> I'm not cranky, cranky means you still have some fight and ambition left in you, I am just in a blue funk... Oh well it has to stop eventually right?


Oh, I did not know that. Well then, I WAS cranky most of the day and now I'm in a blue funk. Lol


----------



## NubianFan

Hee hee hee, it is funny but working in counseling I had much rather see an angry person than a sad defeated person. Anger means you are fed up and want change. As long as a person still has some fight in them you have a good chance of making some change. A lot of people are scared of anger, but anger is just an emotion to me like any other. 
I will get over my blue funk. It will just take me some time.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> I think the second chat thread is going to end up being more about chickens and cooking while this one is mostly goats and boys :ROFL:


HAHA!! I like Goats and boys more myself  :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Awe, hope you feel better Leslie! :hug:


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> HAHA!! I like Goats and boys more myself  :ROFL:


:slapfloor:


----------



## NubianFan

Me too Goats and boys beats chickens and cooking anyday!!


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> HAHA!! I like Goats and boys more myself  :ROFL:


......................Me too....................


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! Glad y'all agree !  :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Well Skyla, I think I'll wait until next year to text him....


----------



## Texaslass

I'm wondering HOW you can forget to text a guy you have a major crush on?......... :?


----------



## NubianFan

it is probably better if you do forget to text them. They seem to like the chase.


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> I'm wondering HOW you can forget to text a guy you have a major crush on?......... :?


I'm a busy person... I don't text a lot.... and once I wake up from magical happy land, I get on with my day and don't think a whole lot about the kind of stuff that makes me happy... That's how.


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> I'm a busy person... I don't text a lot.... and once I wake up from magical happy land, I get on with my day and don't think a whole lot about the kind of stuff that makes me happy... That's how.


:/ :hug:

Wake up and smile,
Cause it's been a while...... 

You should think happy more!


----------



## Emzi00

Haha, no.
:hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Well Skyla, I think I'll wait until next year to text him....


Oops! Sorry I forgot!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> I'm wondering HOW you can forget to text a guy you have a major crush on?......... :?


That is a VERY valid point there Sarah!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> :/ :hug:
> 
> Wake up and smile,
> 
> Cause it's been a while......
> 
> You should think happy more!


....It's been like a whole day, since I stopped... So you could hold me! 

me likes that song  hehe!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

I think the internet is a little better now. :/ :shrug: We'll give it a go... Just don't expect me to get back to any questions lightning fast. :wink:

Skyla: Girls are nice, but I only _really_ like the goats. :wink: :lol: But yes, it beats poultry talk!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> ....It's been like a whole day, since I stopped... So you could hold me!
> 
> me likes that song  hehe!


What song is that? :scratch: I've never heard it! :grin:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol Patrick :laugh: I was gonna say i didn't think you likes the boy talk :laugh:

So, did you see my wonderful tea last night? I took a picture just for you! :F


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> What song is that? :scratch: I've never heard it! :grin:


It's called Beautiful Day by Jamie Grace  it's a good song  Sarah typed the first part of it up


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Lol Patrick :laugh: I was gonna say i didn't think you likes the boy talk :laugh:
> 
> So, did you see my wonderful tea last night? I took a picture just for you! :F


Ok: A) No! Guys rock! :wink: :grin: B) I did!   C) What in the world does the colon - F face mean?!?! ( :F ) :?


----------



## Emzi00

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> What song is that? :scratch: I've never heard it! :grin:


Beautiful Day by Jamie Grace.


----------



## NubianFan

I am freezing again.


----------



## NubianFan

What's an F right next to on the keyboard, a D so probably was meant to be a  face.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

NubianFan said:


> What's an F right next to on the keyboard, a D so probably was meant to be a  face.


:doh: Ok, thanks! :doh: :doh: :smile: I always type them colon - grin - colon. :wink: :doh:


----------



## NubianFan

No prob!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Good! Glad you saw it!  

Yes, that was meant to to be  lol!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Did you like it, Skyla? The tea?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yes I did  at the end it was a little too minty.. But I put a half of that gian stick in it :ROFL: so I'll just put a 1/4 in next time  :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

I am making cinnamon rolls and orange sweet rolls.


----------



## Emzi00

2 1/2 hours until 2014 here. I like New Year's, you get to start over, clean slate.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Yes I did  at the end it was a little too minty.. But I put a half of that gian stick in it :ROFL: so I'll just put a 1/4 in next time  :lol:




Did you put sugar in it also? 

Did I mention: >>>  <<<


----------



## usamagoat

Emzi00 said:


> 2 1/2 hours until 2014 here. I like New Year's, you get to start over, clean slate.


it's already 2014 here! yay:fireworks:


----------



## NubianFan

You are from the future!!!!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Emzi00 said:


> 2 1/2 hours until 2014 here. I like New Year's, you get to start over, clean slate.


I agree! :smile: :thumbup: Though I always say it's the year before for the first week... Accidentally of course! I say things like: January 3rd, 2012. (When it was actually 2013) :roll:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Did you put sugar in it also?
> 
> Did I mention: >>>  <<<


Yes sir I did!  haha!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Yes sir I did!  haha!


That's double  ! :shock:


----------



## NubianFan

Guys... it isn't even nine and I am ready to go to bed...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> That's double  ! :shock:


:ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Guys... it isn't even nine and I am ready to go to bed...


I'm about ready too *yawn* people that were coming through my line at work were shocked when I told them I most likely wouldn't stay up tonight :lol:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

I'm staying up 'til midnight! :smile: It's the perfect day too because I'm wide awake! :smile:

Are you going to bed, Leslie? Or just saying you're tired? Maybe I am more tired than I think! :wink: :grin:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> :ROFL: :slapfloor:


It's not funny! It's gross!


----------



## usamagoat

NubianFan said:


> Guys... it isn't even nine and I am ready to go to bed...


Nubian fan i like your avatar it looks similar to one i have!


----------



## NubianFan

I am really trying to stay up at least a little while longer, I probably won't make it till midnight though. I am not even in the mood to watch that movie after we rented it, my daughter said it was okay with her if we watched it tomorrow morning.


----------



## NubianFan

They do look similar!! I love all your goat pictures you post. Makes me wish I could go to New Zealand and look at your farm and pretty goats.


----------



## Emzi00

I've decided that in 2014, I'm not going to deal with the crap I have this year. All that bad stuff will be gone, I'm not going to deal with it. Soon as the clock strikes midnight, I'm free. Sounds simple, right?


----------



## usamagoat

NubianFan said:


> They do look similar!! I love all your goat pictures you post. Makes me wish I could go to New Zealand and look at your farm and pretty goats.


i wish that too! nz is a nice place lots of green with beautiful animals!onder:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

I'm going to watch a movie with the family! Goodnight everybody! :wave: Yes, this means I won't be back on tonight! LOL :wink:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Night Patrick  :wave:


----------



## Emzi00

Night Patrick!


----------



## usamagoat

you guys going to bed!


----------



## usamagoat

NubianFan said:


> They do look similar!! I love all your goat pictures you post. Makes me wish I could go to New Zealand and look at your farm and pretty goats.


you can take a holiday down to there! LOL


----------



## NubianFan

Night Patrick


----------



## NubianFan

I wish I could take a holiday to New Zealand, maybe some day I will get too!


----------



## usamagoat

ya!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I don't feel very good tonight..  I think I'm gonna do the dishes get a cup of tea and snuggle up in a warm blanket and talk to y'all then sleep lol!


----------



## usamagoat

you can coz i'm staying here!

it's just 4.00 in the afternoon now!:shocked::fireworks:


----------



## NubianFan

I am about to have my red solo cup of sparkling cider!!! Let's get this party started. LOL


----------



## DDFN

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I don't feel very good tonight..  I think I'm gonna do the dishes get a cup of tea and snuggle up in a warm blanket and talk to y'all then sleep lol!


So sorry. Hope you get to feeling better. Have some tea and warm up.


----------



## Emzi00

I'm making fries, my brother said something about him making bacon, I've got cheese cubes and sparkling grape juice, let's party!!


----------



## NubianFan

whooop whooop whooop


----------



## goathiker

I'm drinking bean broth, dinner's almost ready...Got 2 beers for later.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

DDFN said:


> So sorry. Hope you get to feeling better. Have some tea and warm up.


Thanks 

My back is killing me too.. Meds aren't helping much for that at all 

For some reason the past few days, I have been feeling kinda queasy at night.. But fine furring the day :shrug: so weird!


----------



## NubianFan

:fireworks::clap::applaud::dance::bday::rainbow::stars::leap::coffee2::snowbounce::gift::rose::cheers::wahoo::cake::balloons::crazy::thumbup::ugeek::sun::thumb::snowcheese:arty::snowlaugh::hi5:


----------



## DDFN

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Thanks
> 
> My back is killing me too.. Meds aren't helping much for that at all
> 
> For some reason the past few days, I have been feeling kinda queasy at night.. But fine furring the day :shrug: so weird!


I am so sorry to hear that. I just went to the chiropractor yesterday. I don't know if you have been before but they can work wonders for your back.

I hope your not getting that stomach bug that has been going around. Hope you have a better start to your new year tomorrow.


----------



## NubianFan

somehow, sparkling apple cider helped my attitude.


----------



## DDFN

goathiker said:


> I'm drinking bean broth, dinner's almost ready...Got 2 beers for later.


Well I will be breaking out the hog jowl tomorrow but the hubby doesn't like it or do the southern new year tradition so I just broke up the package into 4 slice bags and froze the rest lol


----------



## NubianFan

I just went and bought hog jowl for my mom and I tonight along with cabbage and black eyed peas


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

DDFN said:


> I am so sorry to hear that. I just went to the chiropractor yesterday. I don't know if you have been before but they can work wonders for your back.
> 
> I hope your not getting that stomach bug that has been going around. Hope you have a better start to your new year tomorrow.


Well, I have mild scoliosis.. So it hurts a bit from that every now and then.. Mostly after I do a lot of cleaning out in the barn.. And mixing grains for hours doesn't feel too hard either :lol: 
But my back right now is from that 'time' every month  it always kills!  most of the time meds help.. But not this time 

I hope not either!  I'm having my wisdom teeth out next week so I can't really take too much more time out of work! Lol!

Thanks DDFN  :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> somehow, sparkling apple cider helped my attitude.


Glad to hear it!!


----------



## goathiker

Mmm, I love black eyed peas. Tonight's gourmet meal is Lima Beans and Ham


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Jill you lost me at Lima bean


----------



## NubianFan

I love Lima beans and another thing I love is split pea soup... yummmmmm


----------



## Emzi00

That stuff is nasty....


----------



## goathiker

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Jill you lost me at Lima bean


 That's how I felt about them until I was about 30. Now I love them :laugh:

Skyla, try drinking stinging nettle tea for that week, it helps a lot :thumbup:


----------



## NubianFan

So Emma you don't want split pea soup on the menu when I have my weeks of joint custody of you huh? ;-)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ick!  I don't like the texture of beans, so that doesn't help any.. Lol! But I think those are the worst of them all 

Jill, your amazing lol!
I'll have to try it  what's it taste like? I'm quite picky with my teas lol!


----------



## goathiker

It's not bad but, enough sugar solves anything


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> So Emma you don't want split pea soup on the menu when I have my weeks of joint custody of you huh? ;-)


:laugh: No.. definitely not! :lol: I don't want pie when I'm at Lacie's either


----------



## NubianFan

I looked at modular homes today, the one I liked was 130,000. I guess this old wreck will b home a while longer. :laugh:


----------



## NubianFan

NubianFan said:


> I looked at modular homes today, the one I liked was 130,000. I guess this old wreck will b home a while longer. :laugh:


Apparently I am so broke I couldn't even afford the "e"


----------



## goathiker

Hmm, my old mobile might make yours look like a mansion. Rain isn't nice to old 70's mobiles. Hey mine still has the trailer lights and tongue on it.


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Haha, no.
> :hug:


 ??


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> ....It's been like a whole day, since I stopped... So you could hold me!
> 
> me likes that song  hehe!


It actually get on my nerves. :roll: I like the sentiment, but... the song kinda bothers me... :shrug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> It's not bad but, enough sugar solves anything


LOL! Ok, I'll check the tea section at work tomorrow and see what we have  if not I'll check the health food store  I need to pick up some for the goats 

And isn't red raspberry good for the preg does? Or is for after they kid? I forget...


----------



## NubianFan

Mine is falling apart, and it isn't that old only 10 years, it just wasn't made well. I bought it right after my divorce and I didn't have much money because he cleaned me out so I bought the cheapest one I could get and it shows. They are SO expensive now though it is unbelievable.... I could get a site built house and land for less. 
Mom and dad live in a 70's one but they have built onto it and encased it in brick. From the street it just looks like a brick house but it still has the trailer inside it, and therefore is treated like a trailer by the insurance.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> It actually get on my nerves. :roll: I like the sentiment, but... the song kinda bothers me... :shrug:


LOL! 
I have it as my alarm in the morning so I shudder when I hear the start now :lol: but overall I like the song


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> ??


I don't feel like talking about it, not now, not here.


----------



## goathiker

Wow, that was weird, double post split. You win Leslie...:fireworks: I bet it can't done again.


----------



## NubianFan

It locked up mid post so I clicked it again, so I guess it went the first time but I didn't know because the site had locked up for me again and guess what I am in chrome.


----------



## NubianFan

I made it til 10! that is pretty good considering I was wanting to sleep at 5 pm


----------



## Texaslass

I'd been meaning to tell all of y'all that you should drink nettle tea, but somehow I keep forgetting. :roll:

It's so awesome, it's good for like, every ailment you can think of! Including acne!! My sister and I always had it, her worse than me, but after we started drinking nettle all the time, it has basically dissappeared. :shock:
Unless I eat way too much sugar, I don't seem to break out much, 

Oh, and Skyla, don't be fooled, nettle tea tastes HORRIBLE at first, but the weird thing is, you can actually get used to it. :? IKR? I didn't believe I could either, but I was forced to drink it every day for like a month, and I felt like it was coming back up every time.  then one day I suddenly noticed that I didn't even mind anymore. It doesn't taste bad at all anymore, I don't even bother to sweeten it, and I'm like you about sweet tea usually! 

But seriously y'all, all of y'all, whoever is readin this, DRINK NETTLE!!
It's really awesome for a million different things!!!

Oh, and cool fact: when you drink it, it goes straight into your bloodstream, therefore you get the benefits faster than regular teas!
And Leslie, I think I already told you, but it's awesome for hyperthyroid too!! 

I would post a billion links for y'all to read about it, but I can't link on here. 

Wow, that was a lot. So you see I am in earnest, it is a wonder drink!:greengrin:


----------



## NubianFan

Yeah I remember you telling me about it, I think NChen also told me about it.


----------



## goathiker

Here's the one I have on it http://www.herballegacy.com/Vance_Medicinal.html


----------



## Texaslass

goathiker said:


> Here's the one I have on it http://www.herballegacy.com/Vance_Medicinal.html


Cool, Jill, I just printed that whole article out a few days ago for my mom! :thumbup: she makes it and drinks it all the time, but didn't know the deets, so I printed it for her to read.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Wow Sarah.. Now I'm scared to try it :lol:  

Can I mix it maybe?? 

Good to know about all it's benefits though!  I will try to find some!  

What does it do for 'that time' help with pain??


----------



## nchen7

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!! I'm so lucky to have u guys as my goat family. Thank you all for being with me on my crazy goat journey in 2013. Wishing everyone prosperty and health in 2014. One love all! :hug:


----------



## Texaslass

For those of you not in the know, Suzi seems to be doing better tonight. 
She had a temp of 106, I gave her ibuprofen and that seemed to perk her up. She ate some beet greens and drank some nettle tea.  and I've got h on PenG too, Jill helped me out.


----------



## NubianFan

Happy New Year Ni!!


----------



## NubianFan

I am going to go for a while but I will be back if only to say goodnight, but I may come back and ttry to make it til midnight.


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Wow Sarah.. Now I'm scared to try it :lol:
> 
> Can I mix it maybe??
> 
> Good to know about all it's benefits though!  I will try to find some!
> 
> What does it do for 'that time' help with pain??


It's just really bitter. :shrug:
Yeah, you could mix it; at first I could only drink it piping hot with tons of honey in it.  now I just slug it cold. 

Not sure the exact benefits for 'that time', but I believe it helps with pain and helps to regulate and keep everything working like it should...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Happy new year Ni!! 

I'm trying to stay awake a little longer.. But not sure how much longer that will be :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!!! :stars: :bday: :grouphug:
I believe this will be a much much better year than last year, and I have high hopes for it!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> It's just really bitter. :shrug:
> 
> Yeah, you could mix it; at first I could only drink it piping hot with tons of honey in it.  now I just slug it cold.
> 
> Not sure the exact benefits for 'that time', but I believe it helps with pain and helps to regulate and keep everything working like it should...


Oye 

I meant like with other teas? Sorry.. Guess I don't finish typing that part :lol:

Cool


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Oye
> 
> I meant like with other teas? Sorry.. Guess I don't finish typing that part :lol:
> 
> Cool


Yeah, I know, that's what I meant too.  My brain is like on fast forward right now, so I just skipped to how I like it... :lol: sorry. It's fine to mix it with other teas, just make sure you still get enough of the nettle to do some good.  I noticed more effects when I started drinking 2 cups a day instead of just one.
Don't be scared to drink it, it's too good for you not to!


----------



## Emzi00

I'll make it to midnight, so if anyone wants to stay.........


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok just making sure lol!

Hmmm.. So like one bag of that and one bag of something else should be ok? Is that enough? Lol! I can make that into two cups at once and then save one and reheat it for later lol!

I will try it


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> I'll make it to midnight, so if anyone wants to stay.........


I might be awake that long, but I shouldn't stay on here or I'll never get to sleep! 
I need to go check on Suzi once more, and I want to review and revise my resolutions and write them down in a legible manner so I can look at them and remind myself now and then. 
If I'm not making sense, it's because my brain is addled right now!. :crazy:


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Ok just making sure lol!
> 
> Hmmm.. So like one bag of that and one bag of something else should be ok? Is that enough? Lol! I can make that into two cups at once and then save one and reheat it for later lol!
> 
> I will try it


Whatever works for you! 
We get it loose leaf and make a gallon at a time.  (we have a big family, and my mom drinks like a quart a day. :lol only slightly exaggerating.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! 
I only drink like one cup of tea a day before bed lol!


----------



## Texaslass

Yeah, I like tea, but after I've had my two cups of nettle, I can't take much more! 

I wouldn't drink that much of nettle even, but I had some issues going on myself this summer that I didn't really want to talk about, and the nettle has really helped, so I'm trying to drink it religiously. 

I better go soon, y'all don't write a book tonight! :roll:


----------



## Emzi00

I just wrote down my resolutions, not very legible, but it's at least written.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Texaslass said:


> I'd been meaning to tell all of y'all that you should drink nettle tea, but somehow I keep forgetting. :roll:
> 
> It's so awesome, it's good for like, every ailment you can think of! Including acne!! My sister and I always had it, her worse than me, but after we started drinking nettle all the time, it has basically dissappeared. :shock:
> Unless I eat way too much sugar, I don't seem to break out much,
> 
> Oh, and Skyla, don't be fooled, nettle tea tastes HORRIBLE at first, but the weird thing is, you can actually get used to it. :? IKR? I didn't believe I could either, but I was forced to drink it every day for like a month, and I felt like it was coming back up every time.  then one day I suddenly noticed that I didn't even mind anymore. It doesn't taste bad at all anymore, I don't even bother to sweeten it, and I'm like you about sweet tea usually!
> 
> But seriously y'all, all of y'all, whoever is readin this, DRINK NETTLE!!
> It's really awesome for a million different things!!!
> 
> Oh, and cool fact: when you drink it, it goes straight into your bloodstream, therefore you get the benefits faster than regular teas!
> And Leslie, I think I already told you, but it's awesome for hyperthyroid too!!
> 
> I would post a billion links for y'all to read about it, but I can't link on here.
> 
> Wow, that was a lot. So you see I am in earnest, it is a wonder drink!:greengrin:


I'm going to have to look for some (Because I haven't found a tea I don't like yet! LOL)! :lol:



Emzi00 said:


> I'll make it to midnight, so if anyone wants to stay.........


I'll be on for some more time, but probably not 'till midnight! :wink:



J.O.Y. Farm said:


> LOL!
> I only drink like one cup of tea a day before bed lol!


I drink WAY, WAY, WAY more than that a day! LOL :wink: :smile: :laugh:

Ok, I know I said I was going to bed, but the movie was shorter than I thought, so now I'm back! LOL :lol:  I just can't stay away!!! LOL :lol: :lol:

I feel so alert right now I don't even know how I am going to sleep tonight! BOOM, BOOM, BBBBBOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!! That's me bouncing off the walls! :grin:


----------



## Emzi00

Hehe, midnight here is in like 14 minutes!!!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

:doh: Forgot the whole TZ thing! LOL I've got 1 hour and 12 minutes! :clap:  :flag: :flag: :grin:


----------



## NubianFan

I am back and have almost made it til 11!!!


----------



## NubianFan

Me too Patrick


----------



## NubianFan

We have fireworks left over from the 4th of july I wonder if daughter and I should shoot some off at midnight.


----------



## Emzi00

:wahoo:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL Patrick!
I'm so busy I don't have time to enjoy a cup of tea besides before bed lol! I just sip water out if the faucet all day :lol:

Ok.. I'm headed to bed guys.. 11:52 here so I almost made it lol! Happy Mew Year!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> We have fireworks left over from the 4th of july I wonder if daughter and I should shoot some off at midnight.


Do it!!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Fireworks! :flag: :fireworks: :fireworks: :fireworks: :cheers: :leap: :clap:

I seriously feel like I could run a few miles! :grin: :greengrin: :grin: :greengrin: :grin: :greengrin: :grin: :greengrin:


----------



## goathiker

It's not even 9:00 here. You're ALL from the future.


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Ok.. I'm headed to bed guys.. 11:52 here so I almost made it lol! Happy Mew Year!


Happy _Mew_ year?!? :slapfloor:


----------



## Emzi00

Six minutes Skyla, just stay!!!!!!


----------



## NubianFan

She found a 12 shot artillery shell and said we could shoot one for each month of the year.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> Happy _Mew_ year?!? :slapfloor:


Yah, I'm a cat  :lol: no, I meant New not mew  lol!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> LOL Patrick!
> I'm so busy I don't have time to enjoy a cup of tea besides before bed lol! I just sip water out if the faucet all day :lol:
> 
> Ok.. I'm headed to bed guys.. 11:52 here so I almost made it lol! Happy Mew Year!


You're stopping only 8 minutes away!  Come on, you can do it! :wink:


----------



## Texaslass

goathiker said:


> It's not even 9:00 here. You're ALL from the future.


Not me! Only 10:56 PM here.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> She found a 12 shot artillery shell and said we could shoot one for each month of the year.


Haha!! Too funny!


----------



## NubianFan

goathiker said:


> It's not even 9:00 here. You're ALL from the future.


Is that why I have a wonky face?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oye! Ok, ok.. I'll stay a few more minuets Emma  


Oh, now Patrick is on me too! Lol!


----------



## NubianFan

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Yah, I'm a cat  :lol: no, I meant New not mew  lol!


 If you are a cat Sarah will keep you for a pet!


----------



## Emzi00

goathiker said:


> It's not even 9:00 here. You're ALL from the future.


And you're from the past..


----------



## Texaslass

Well all stay and dance to your minuets..... :ROFL:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Oye! Ok, ok.. I'll stay a few more minuets Emma
> 
> Oh, now Patrick is on me too! Lol!


:grin:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> If you are a cat Sarah will keep you for a pet!


Well I'm not a kitten  I'm an old cat! 18 is OLD for a cat! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> Well all stay and dance to your minuets..... :ROFL:


LOL!

Well, only two minuets to go! 

Edit.. One  :stars:


----------



## Texaslass

NubianFan said:


> If you are a cat Sarah will keep you for a pet!


:laugh: I'm actually it the market for a male kitten, but I'd probably take a female if someone felt like giving me one...


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> LOL!
> 
> Well, only two minuets to go!
> 
> Edit.. One  :stars:


What are you talking about? I've got a whole hour! :ROFL: :lol: :wink:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Woot!! HAPPY NEW YEAR!!! It's 12:01 now!!  :stars:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> What are you talking about? I've got a whole hour! :ROFL: :lol: :wink:


I'm from the future remember   :lol: a whole hour into the future!  lol!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Woot!! HAPPY NEW YEAR!!! It's 12:01 now!!  :stars:


What's next year like?


----------



## goathiker

Try 3 hours

Emma, someday...When you least expect it...:wink:


----------



## NubianFan

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Well I'm not a kitten  I'm an old cat! 18 is OLD for a cat! :lol:


Yes but is you will shhhhhh she will never know because you don't show your age, you have a quite youthful appearance...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> What's next year like?


Oh very interesting.. It's.. Umm.. Cool... And... Yah... Cool... That's all I got.. :lol:  im too tired to think of something cool/funny :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Yes but is you will shhhhhh she will never know because you don't show your age, you have a quite youthful appearance...


:lol:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Oh very interesting.. It's.. Umm.. Cool... And... Yah... Cool... That's all I got.. :lol:  im too tired to think of something cool/funny :lol:


Neat! Can't wait! :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Happy New Year Emma and Skyla!!! And anyone else in Eastern Time zone.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Neat! Can't wait! :lol:


Haha!!  it's filled with goats!  and a horse! And lots and lots of baby does for us all! I found the doe fairy and have her locked away  (I hope!)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Happy New Year Emma and Skyla!!! And anyone else in Eastern Time zone.


Thank you!

I wish I could stay up another hour to say the same to you and Patrick and then some more for Jill! But I think in going to head to bed now... I'm just so wiped out from today..

Night guys!


----------



## goathiker

You found my doe fairy? Hey I lost that last year, no fair...


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Haha!!  it's filled with goats!  and a horse! And lots and lots of baby does for us all! I found the doe fairy and have her locked away  (I hope!)


Haha! :laugh: Is the horse an Appaloosa?


----------



## Emzi00

Now that it's 2014, I should crash! Night y'all!!


----------



## NubianFan

Is it full of crush dreams come true for all us single ladies? LOL


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Skyla


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> You found my doe fairy? Hey I lost that last year, no fair...


Haha!! You can have her back after my last doe kids out in April!


----------



## NubianFan

Night Skyla and Emma!!


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Emma


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I wish I could stay up another hour to say the same to you and Patrick and then some more for Jill! But I think in going to head to bed now... I'm just so wiped out from today..
> 
> Night guys!


See if you'd drink as much tea as I do, you'd have some serious energy now! LOL Goodnight, Skyla! :wave: Happy new year! :smile: :wink:


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Haha!!  it's filled with goats!  and a horse! And lots and lots of baby does for us all! I found the doe fairy and have her locked away  (I hope!)


Yay!! Get her to workin' fast, I need Ella to have three (or four! Lol) baby girls here soon.  :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Is it full of crush dreams come true for all us single ladies? LOL


Yes! That too! 

Night Jill 

Night Emma 

Night Leslie 

Night Patrick 

Night Sarah 

:hug:

I feel like that bunny in the book 'Good Night Moon' :ROFL:


----------



## NubianFan

Tea is energizing that is for sure, I used to joke around and call sweet iced tea the elixir of life.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Goodnight, Emma! :wave:


----------



## Texaslass

Night y'all!! :hug: :hug: (a hug for each of you  )


----------



## NubianFan

Thank y'all for cheering me up on blue funk night...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> See if you'd drink as much tea as I do, you'd have some serious energy now! LOL Goodnight, Skyla! :wave: Happy new year! :smile: :wink:


I don't want anymore lol! I would like to sleep! :lol: I have a hard enough time with that as it is! Lol!

I will talk with her Sarah... Make sure she can work her magic from so far away.. But no promises... If I send her your way before mine, I may not get her back in time :lol:  j/k! I will send her to Ella ASAP!


----------



## Texaslass

Aw, no problem, Leslie! Glad to help! 

I better go too, good night everyone! :wave:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

NubianFan said:


> Thank y'all for cheering me up on blue funk night...


Blue funk? Never heard that one before! :lol: :smile:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Thank y'all for cheering me up on blue funk night...


Glad your out of your funk  :hug:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I don't want anymore lol! I would like to sleep! :lol: I have a hard enough time with that as it is! Lol!
> 
> I will talk with her Sarah... Make sure she can work her magic from so far away.. But no promises... If I send her your way before mine, I may not get her back in time :lol:  j/k! I will send her to Ella ASAP!


Now that you mention it I've been having a hard time sleeping too! :lol: I'm not going to quit though. :wink:


----------



## goathiker

G'night Sarah well wishes to Suzie


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I don't want anymore lol! I would like to sleep! :lol: I have a hard enough time with that as it is! Lol!
> 
> I will talk with her Sarah... Make sure she can work her magic from so far away.. But no promises... If I send her your way before mine, I may not get her back in time :lol:  j/k! I will send her to Ella ASAP!


LOL, okay thanks!! :lol: I'll tell her tomorrow that she better behave, the doe fairy's coming to town! :lol:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

'Night, Sarah! :wave: :smile: :grin:


----------



## Texaslass

goathiker said:


> G'night Sarah well wishes to Suzie


Thanks so much, g'night to you too!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Now that you mention it I've been having a hard time sleeping too! :lol: I'm not going to quit though. :wink:


LOL! 
:roll:


----------



## NubianFan

Night Sarah


----------



## Texaslass

Skyla must be typing in her sleep! :ROfL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> LOL, okay thanks!! :lol: I'll tell her tomorrow that she better behave, the doe fairy's coming to town! :lol:


No! 
Don't tell her that! She'll be naughty just to spite you! :lol: that's what goats do! LOL!

Ok, going to bed for real this time! Good Night all!  :hug: :wave:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> LOL!
> :roll:


Hehe :laugh: Were're keeping you up aren't we?! LOL :smile:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> Skyla must be typing in her sleep! :ROfL:


I'm quite good at that  lol! Hey I read emails and texts in my sleep and find them the next morning when checking my iPod.. "I don't remember getting this??" LOL! It's quite humerus lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Hehe :laugh: Were're keeping you up aren't we?! LOL :smile:


Possibly  lol!

Ok, good night


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Joke: I have a friend who's addicted to break cleaner; he says he can stop anytime! LOL :ROFL: :laugh: :lol: :grin: :greengrin: :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Joke: I have a friend who's addicted to break cleaner; he says he can stop anytime! LOL :ROFL: :laugh: :lol: :grin: :greengrin: :ROFL:


Ha..ha... :roll:

LOL! It's clever!  hehe! :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Oh, Groan Patrick :wink:


----------



## Trickyroo

Happy New Year guys


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Ha..ha... :roll:
> 
> LOL! It's clever!  hehe! :lol:


Now she's doing it again! Typing in her sleep! LOL :wink: :smile:

When someone is easily convinced by a joke, but he/she took it seriously, you say: did you know they took the word "gullible" out of the dictionary?!?!! LOL :ROFL: :ROFL: :lol: :smile:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Happy new year Laura!  :stars:

Lol Patrick! 

My eyes are burning now... :lol: I think I need sleep.. Y'all stop talking to me.. Lol! :lol:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Happy new year Laura!  :stars:
> 
> Lol Patrick!
> 
> My eyes are burning now... :lol: I think I need sleep.. Y'all stop talking to me.. Lol! :lol:


Oh, Skyla, did you know that ...........? JK You should go to bed. :wink: Goodnight, Skyla (again)! LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

Wow lol! Haven't had that many in a long while lol!

Ok night!


----------



## NubianFan

so I looked at modulars online and they say to estimate 45 per square foot as a starting point.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Now she's doing it again! Typing in her sleep! LOL :wink: :smile:
> 
> When someone is easily convinced by a joke, but he/she took it seriously, you say: did you know they took the word "gullible" out of the dictionary?!?!! LOL :ROFL: :ROFL: :lol: :smile:


Because then they say "Really?!". Hence they're gullible! LOL After I read it again it didn't really make sense, so I thought I'd explain it (to you and to me). LOL :wink: :smile: :smile:


----------



## NubianFan

LOL :laugh:


----------



## goathiker

Wow, have you looked at log cabin kits?


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Did you know the digestibility of animal fat is about 80% for monogastric animals and 85% for ruminants? That's pretty neat!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha! I thought these were kinda funny! :lol:








Haha!! I'm gonna do that one day!! Haha!

Ok really going to bed now! Good night! (For the LAST time!  )


----------



## NubianFan

No I need to do that next. I am just beginning to look around, it would be a while before I can do anything, but one thing I want is a new house eventually or to fix this one up to a better condition at the very least and that would take hiring some contractors to fix some of this stuff.


----------



## NubianFan

20 minutes til midnight!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

I think I'm going to leave TGS as well! Goodnight! :wave: Happy new year! I'm staying up 'til midnight though! :wink:


----------



## NubianFan

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> I think I'm going to go to bed as well! Goodnight! :wave: Happy new year! I'm staying up 'til midnight though! :wink:


Ummmmmm :think:


----------



## goathiker

It's a good time to do that. Everything except electric can be done by out of work struggling people. Help them and help yourself. 
Might even give you a reason to have the crush over, helping to make sure things are going right...


----------



## goathiker

He's only got 12 minutes  

G'Night Patrick


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

NubianFan said:


> Ummmmmm :think:


I noticed that! LOL  It's edited now. :wink:


----------



## NubianFan

LOL he "might" do that to be protective of me, but I don't think he is exactly handy. He might surprise me though. He surprised me about some of his good ole boy country knowledge last night, so I know the country boy is still in there somewhere no matter how hard he tries to hide it.


----------



## goathiker

The protection gene was what I was thinking of. Good thing to bring out


----------



## NubianFan

Night Patrick, Happy New Year!


----------



## NubianFan

It came out at grad. But I wouldn't mind seeing more of it...


----------



## NubianFan

Actually come to think of it, that has come out quite often.


----------



## NubianFan

I will admit a big part of why I am bummed tonight is because I can't hang out with him. But I guess if it is meant to be it will happen eventually.


----------



## NubianFan

5 minutes!!!


----------



## goathiker

2 hours and 2 minutes!!!:leap:


----------



## NubianFan

I minute


----------



## NubianFan

Happy New Year EVERYONE!!!:stars:


----------



## goathiker

Silly guys. feed their stomachs, feed their egos, and walk beside them, not behind...


----------



## goathiker

Funny another shotgun just went off. Guess that one was for your time zone?


----------



## NubianFan

Probably a misplaced Arkie... LOL


----------



## NubianFan

We set off our firework, ironically called "garden in spring" the 12 shot artillery was one of those you have to reload with a big shell that makes a huge flower in the sky each time, so we decided against that for now.


----------



## NubianFan

I like this floorplan,
http://www.modularhomeplace.com/plh-leesburg-ranch.html


----------



## goathiker

That one is nice, big though. I saw one once that had a third outside door that opened directly into a full bath. I always though that would be awesome for homesteaders. You could shower and change without bringing any mud in.


----------



## NubianFan

yeah it is actually bigger than I need. I have one pet peeve though I gotta have my big bath tub and I would like my daughter to at least have a functional bathtub. the one she has in her bath in this mobile is so small all you can do is use it as a shower, there isn't room to sit down and take a bath even for my daughter who is slim. I have found to get a full sized tub in the second bath in a mobile or modular you have to go up in square footage size. I have talked to some people though and adjusting a bath seems doable. Just more expensive than using the premade bath.


----------



## NubianFan

And mine is small, but I like it's footprint so we may try to redo her bath and fix some of the issues. It has a lot of issues already. I have been without central heat and air for almost two years now.


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, you can adjust. It just costs a little more and have a longer wait.


----------



## NubianFan

well I hate to bail on ya, but I better try to go to bed, funny I was so beat at 5 pm and now at 12:30 I am pretty much awake. Relatives coming over tomorrow though for black eyed peas, cabbage and hog jowl so I better crash while I can. Have a good night and a Happy New Year!


----------



## goathiker

It's a LOT cheaper to remodel than to put a new home up. Most of the time you have to redo all the septic, and outside plumbing and electric with a new home. If you remodel, you can keep to the same year standards as when the home was put in. Remodeling from the inside out gives you privacy as well.


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Leslie, think I'll go sit in the bath and watch a movie. Gotta love modern technology


----------



## NubianFan

I really doubt I will buy another mobile or modular, I figure if I buy another house I will actually move and buy an existing site built home. If I stay here, I will just fix this thing, the shell is good, it is just all the fixtures and everything that was put in with the absolute cheapest options going at the time, so all that type stuff needs to be replaced/repaired.


----------



## NubianFan

LOL good night


----------



## goathiker

Happy New Years :greengrin:


----------



## ksalvagno

Happy New Year!


----------



## usamagoat

Happy new year everyone!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Good morning


----------



## fishin816

Emzi00 said:


> Cade, about the pups: She was bred, looked pregnant, was getting milk, but now she doesn't really look pregnant, and she should have had them by now.. it's weird...


I was so excited to see them. That is weird. Very very weird


----------



## fishin816

2014!!!!!!!!!!!!! yay!


----------



## fishin816

fishin816 said:


> 2014!!!!!!!!!!!!! dde03dde03dde03dde03dde03 yay!


I dont even know what all that letter stuff is and how it got there.


----------



## Emzi00

Cade, I took a picture of the feeder last night, but couldn't get it to upload. I'll go try again, but if I can't get it up it's not because I wasn't trying, my internet is crap.


----------



## DDFN

NubianFan said:


> I just went and bought hog jowl for my mom and I tonight along with cabbage and black eyed peas


Hog Jowl is good in my opinion but we only do it every so often as traditions and stuff. Too salty for being used more as just meat but good for seasoning anytime.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Why is it that pork is salty?? I don't like hams for that reason... Though ours aren't to to bad... And store bought bacon is just nasty and wicked salty!


----------



## DDFN

Texaslass said:


> I'd been meaning to tell all of y'all that you should drink nettle tea, but somehow I keep forgetting. :roll:
> 
> It's so awesome, it's good for like, every ailment you can think of! Including acne!! My sister and I always had it, her worse than me, but after we started drinking nettle all the time, it has basically dissappeared. :shock:
> Unless I eat way too much sugar, I don't seem to break out much,
> 
> Oh, and Skyla, don't be fooled, nettle tea tastes HORRIBLE at first, but the weird thing is, you can actually get used to it. :? IKR? I didn't believe I could either, but I was forced to drink it every day for like a month, and I felt like it was coming back up every time.  then one day I suddenly noticed that I didn't even mind anymore. It doesn't taste bad at all anymore, I don't even bother to sweeten it, and I'm like you about sweet tea usually!
> 
> But seriously y'all, all of y'all, whoever is readin this, DRINK NETTLE!!
> It's really awesome for a million different things!!!
> 
> Oh, and cool fact: when you drink it, it goes straight into your bloodstream, therefore you get the benefits faster than regular teas!
> And Leslie, I think I already told you, but it's awesome for hyperthyroid too!!
> 
> I would post a billion links for y'all to read about it, but I can't link on here.
> 
> Wow, that was a lot. So you see I am in earnest, it is a wonder drink!:greengrin:


Trying to get caught up from last night. If I remember correctly there can be some side effects to Nettle. I think I remember being told not to take it if pregnant or trying to get pregnant. Can't remember the other side effects but anyone new to it may want to try a little at first to be sure they do not have any reactions. It is suppose to be really good for you though.


----------



## DDFN

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Well, I have mild scoliosis.. So it hurts a bit from that every now and then.. Mostly after I do a lot of cleaning out in the barn.. And mixing grains for hours doesn't feel too hard either :lol:
> But my back right now is from that 'time' every month  it always kills!  most of the time meds help.. But not this time
> 
> I hope not either!  I'm having my wisdom teeth out next week so I can't really take too much more time out of work! Lol!
> 
> Thanks DDFN  :hug:


I didn't know you had scoliosis. So Sorry but at least it is better understood now. When I was in high school my French teacher had a more severe case and doctors treated things a bit different back then. When I did CTA and massage work I had a few people I worked on with it and they really benefited from regular massages. You just have to be sure that if you get massages that the person you go to is trained and has handled those cases before. Since I worked in a Chiro office then I had more experience then other individuals.

For the current cause of your back pain heating pads work great and you can always use some peppermint rub as well. There is even an oral herbal drops on the market to help with that but I can't seem to remember what all is in it.

Hang in there and try to enjoy your new year!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah, but it almost corrected itself.. It's not bad at all... And the only time it hurts is is after heavy lifting and lots of bending over... 

Heating pads have never worked for me.. I just prop a pillow under me at night to 'support' it and it feels a little better.. Other wise, if meds don't help any I just live with it.. :shrug: 

I'll look into some herbal things  see if I can find anything.. They are just so darn expensive!

I will  thanks 
And it doesn't hurt to bad today  though that my change as I'm headed out to clean the barn :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

I'm pretty sure there are no side effect to nettle.... Not sure about pregnant women drinking it, but I think it's okay. :shrug:


----------



## DDFN

NubianFan said:


> Mine is falling apart, and it isn't that old only 10 years, it just wasn't made well. I bought it right after my divorce and I didn't have much money because he cleaned me out so I bought the cheapest one I could get and it shows. They are SO expensive now though it is unbelievable.... I could get a site built house and land for less.
> Mom and dad live in a 70's one but they have built onto it and encased it in brick. From the street it just looks like a brick house but it still has the trailer inside it, and therefore is treated like a trailer by the insurance.


I can understand. The first place I had was a small farm with the first husband with an old trailer that needed TLC. It still had the tongue on it and everything can't remember how old it was though. My cousin bought a new one awhile back and it sounded like high way robbery! I was joking telling my hubby (2nd one) that we should just buy land and get one of those Home Depot shops put there and insulate it to live in while we build a house. I would do it too if he would let me. We have been farm searching for quite some time now. I think you can get those buildings like $7,000 to $9,000 have someone put in some pluming and electric and live high on the hog until more money is available. Then it could be used as a milking parlor or workshop :wink:

Oh I understand about trailers building on to or around. It is not only insurance issues but hard to get loans on too! I had found a very nice little place for hardly nothing. Fair barn and fields and a little house or so we thought until we looked at it. It was a single wide that had been added onto and around and looked like a normal house. I some what liked it (It had some issues that needed fixed from a water leak, but was doable). Well we were told there was no way to get it unless we paid cash because no lender will touch a single wide and most now won't even consider doublewides. We had to pass on it and then another very nice place, nice barn, very nice doublewide and lots of land because the lender would not consider it. In the long run it is better to go with any thing that is not a trailer whether it is a house site build or not if there is a chance you ever need to resale it.

Hang in there!


----------



## nchen7

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Yah, but it almost corrected itself.. It's not bad at all... And the only time it hurts is is after heavy lifting and lots of bending over...


learning how to bend properly helps with back issues. use your core muscles and bend at your hips, not your lumbar spine


----------



## nchen7

Morning everyone!!! Hope you all had fun New Year celebrations!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

:wave: sorry I didn't read all those pages... What'd I miss? I'm at a friends house and was being antisocial :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Morning everyone! Happy New Years  I went to a party last night. Had fun. There was three other families there and all the kids (9-18 years old) They have a tradition where they ride quads up to this dish at the top of this hill and take pictures and stuff and that was fun. On the way up I rode with my friend and this 16 year old girl who was a terrible driver :slapfloor: So on the way down I rode with a guy who was a MUCH better driver  But my hands were really cold once we were down because I held onto the bars in the back instead if him because I have only met him a few times (well he's in my 4-H club but we don't talk much) and that would be awkward :lol: He is cute though  And then once we were back down I hung out with my friend and her friend (who was a guy my age) But yeah anyways I actually had fun and conversed with people :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Sounds fun Sydney!


----------



## Scottyhorse

We didn't get home till about 12:30 and then I stayed up till about 1 so I am kinda tired :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

My internet is fixed!!! :stars: :leap: :greengrin: :wahoo: :dance: 

And Happy New Year!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sounds like a bunch of fun Syndey


----------



## Scottyhorse

Awesome Lacie! 

And yup it was fun.


----------



## NubianFan

My family is annoying.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sorry Leslie, I think all families have their moments though.


----------



## Scottyhorse

NubianFan said:


> My family is annoying.


Mine too. :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

They do, I just hate holidays with mine though. Sometimes I wish I could just have the day off alone. I have come back to the house because I couldn't listen to their pontificating any longer. It isn't my daughter or my mom and dad, it is the rest of them. Sometimes I wish I was an only child. That is the main reason I only had one kid, at least she will never have to deal with siblings.


----------



## Emzi00

My family is more than annoying.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I wish I was an only child too.


----------



## Scottyhorse

My dog does this when he can't come in the house. Just stands there and stares at us.


----------



## Sylvie

I have to say my family is amazing! :fireworks: I love 'em all


----------



## Emzi00

My family is far from amazing. :laugh: Oh well, nothing I can do about it.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Well, you're almost old enough to move out. Just a few more years, right Emma?


----------



## NubianFan

our dogs do that too Sydney
Emma just set your boundaries as best you can while you have to
I have a headache now after listening to the latest concourse of total BS so I am going to try to take a nap, ttyl


----------



## Emzi00

Yup, just a few more years and I'm out of here


----------



## Scottyhorse

Man I am never ordering anything online from petco again! Shipping is SOOOO slow!!!  It ships out if Cali and its been sitting there for a week.. Ug.


----------



## nchen7

Only person I like in my family is my half bro. He's 14 yrs younger than me and I grew up as an only child. It was nice moving away at 18 to university and never looked back.


----------



## usamagoat

Ummm hi everyone iv'e come to ask a question?:snowman:

my 2 and 1/2 year old doe her knee is puffed up and she cannot walk on it! any thing i can do and what is that:wallbang:


----------



## Scottyhorse

I just won a Jeffers gift card! :dance:


----------



## fishin816

usamagoat said:


> Ummm hi everyone iv'e come to ask a question?:snowman: my 2 and 1/2 year old doe her knee is puffed up and she cannot walk on it! any thing i can do and what is that:wallbang:


Have you had your herd tested for CAE? That sounds like CAE to me.


----------



## fishin816

Scottyhorse said:


> I just won a Jeffers gift card! :dance:


Thats awesome!!!!! Im about due for an order to Jeffers. Supplies are needed here at Cade's Lil' Farm!


----------



## Emzi00

When Billie was a kid, she got dropped in a river.............


----------



## Scottyhorse

fishin816 said:


> Thats awesome!!!!! Im about due for an order to Jeffers. Supplies are needed here at Cade's Lil' Farm!


Not sure how much it's for, but it was a contest on facebook. I guessed the date, number, and sex of the kids born correctly! There's a lot of things that I would love to have from Jeffers.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> When Billie was a kid, she got dropped in a river.............


???


----------



## Scottyhorse

fishin816 said:


> Have you had your herd tested for CAE? That sounds like CAE to me.


That was my first thought as well, but it's only one knee on one doe. Leaning more towards infection or injury.


----------



## nchen7

usamagoat said:


> Ummm hi everyone iv'e come to ask a question?:snowman:
> 
> my 2 and 1/2 year old doe her knee is puffed up and she cannot walk on it! any thing i can do and what is that:wallbang:


did she sprain it? my doe just sprained her front knee. it's not swollen, but she favours it.


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> ???


Don't walk on the slippery bank of a river while holding a kid. Heck, stay away from rivers.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> Don't walk on the slippery bank of a river while holding a kid. Heck, stay away from rivers.


Poor thing


----------



## Emzi00

I still have a science project I have to do for school. I think I'll start on that tomorrow. :lol:


----------



## usamagoat

fishin816 said:


> Have you had your herd tested for CAE? That sounds like CAE to me.


no i haven't and a tip for you guys that she is pregnant.i l will do a CAE test in a short time


----------



## usamagoat

Scottyhorse said:


> That was my first thought as well, but it's only one knee on one doe. Leaning more towards infection or injury.


ya maybe how could i know that?


----------



## usamagoat

nchen7 said:


> did she sprain it? my doe just sprained her front knee. it's not swollen, but she favours it.


i don't but she just suddenly couldn't walk on it and it's puffing more and more day by day


----------



## ksalvagno

Sounds like an injury. You may want to give her an anti inflammatory.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sounds like an injury.


----------



## usamagoat

ksalvagno said:


> Sounds like an injury. You may want to give her an anti inflammatory.


What type of sickness do you give anti inflammatory to and can you find it all over the world as i live in nz:help:


----------



## Emzi00

This doe is awesome 
http://www.freewebs.com/granted-wishes/chvanessa.htm


----------



## ksalvagno

Anti inflammatory is to reduce swelling. Aspirin can reduce swelling. Banamine will also work.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Scottyhorse said:


> My dog does this when he can't come in the house. Just stands there and stares at us.
> View attachment 51485


That's a Ford in the background, right? My brother's truck has the same paint scheme as that one does! :smile: Except his isn't a Ford. :wink: :smile: Also, cool dog! :smile:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Sarah (Texaslass), I did some research on nettle tea and found out which plant it comes from. *That plant naturally grows in my front yard!!!!* :dance: :wahoo: I'll be making my own tea come spring! :dance: :wahoo: :smile: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Happy birthday, Karen! :smile:


----------



## Emzi00

Nettle strings sooooooo bad!!!!!! Wear jeans and boots and gloves when you harvest it. Cooking makes it not sting though.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Emzi00 said:


> Nettle strings sooooooo bad!!!!!! Wear jeans and boots and gloves when you harvest it. Cooking makes it not sting though.


Oh, trust me, I know all too well! :wink: :grin: > STING :mecry: < JK :wink: It actually doesn't hurt that bad! :wink: It's just histamines! :wink: :grin:


----------



## Emzi00

Happy Birthday Karen!!!! :stars:


----------



## NubianFan

usamagoat said:


> ya maybe how could i know that?


Look at the knee and see if there are any cuts, punctures or scrapes, feel to see it is hotter than the other knee. If you find any wound see if you see any redness or pus coming from the wound or around it that would indicate an infection. If the knee is warmer than her other knee that could also indicate infection. It could just be a non infected injury too like a sprain or a kick from another goat.


----------



## NubianFan

Happy Birthday Karen! Did you do anything special today?


----------



## Emzi00

So Lacie, you enjoying having your internet back?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Happy Birthday Karen!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

How's everybody's new year day going?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pretty good here... Getting my bed time tea ready now  then I will hop in bed to chat


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

What kind of tea? Wait... I don't care because it probably has sugar in it!  :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Peppermint and yes, it has sugar in it :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I think I'm gonna have to work on my birthday this year  darn wisdom teeth! >_<


----------



## NubianFan

My head is absolutely killing me...


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I think I'm gonna have to work on my birthday this year  darn wisdom teeth! >_<


That's no fun! :sad:

Have you ever tried tea without sugar?


----------



## Texaslass

That's cool about the nettle, Patrick!  :thumbup: If you have a dehydrator, you could dry a whole bunch at once.

Happy birthday Karen! 

I am unbelievably tired tonight.... I may have stayed up too late last night...:doh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nope  they normally give it to us off... But I already have to take three/four days off for my teeth  

No.. But I've had it with not enough


----------



## NubianFan

Does anybody have any remedies for a headache that feels like it is going to blow your eyes out of your skull??


----------



## Texaslass

Suzi's doing better, not %100, but better. Man, I had to baby her today though.
She wouldn't touch hay or alfalfa, only some beets and greens and quite a bit of fresh green grass, oh and a whole banana, peel and all. :lol:
Her fever was down last I checked, but that may have been the ibuprofen I gave her. :shrug: Hopefully she'll be perkier tomorrow. 

Goodnight everyone! :wave:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> No.. But I've had it with not enough


 :wink:  :smile:


----------



## Texaslass

NubianFan said:


> Does anybody have any remedies for a headache that feels like it is going to blow your eyes out of your skull??


Nothing much, sorry.  :hug: Except drink lots of water, maybe take a hot bath, rub lavender oil on your temples, take some pain killer, IDK... That's what I would do.


----------



## NubianFan

I have had unsweet hot tea and unsweet iced tea. I can't really stand unsweet hot tea, I can handle unsweet iced tea if is is cold enough and weak enough. I like my tea strong and somewhat sweet.


----------



## NubianFan

I took the hot bath already, and have been drinking. I haven't taken any pain killers and I guess I should but it doesn't feel like the kind of headache they are going to help.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

NubianFan said:


> Does anybody have any remedies for a headache that feels like it is going to blow your eyes out of your skull??


Yes, there's a pressure point between your thumb and pointer finger. Pinch it! It will hurt, but I find it helps some. Either apply constant pressure for a while or pinch - release - pinch - release. :smile: I'm sorry you have a headache! :hug:


----------



## Texaslass

Sorry Leslie, I hate headaches. :hug:

Well, good night to you too, Emma, wherever you are! :roll: :hug: TT you T I guess, I'm beat. :wave:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Texaslass said:


> Nothing much, sorry.  :hug: Except drink lots of water, maybe take a hot bath, rub lavender oil on your temples, take some pain killer, IDK... That's what I would do.


^^^ And that! :wink: :smile: :grin:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Goodnight, Sarah! Rest up! :wave:


----------



## Texaslass

Thanks Patrick.  'Night everyone!
(I was waiting for Emma but I don't think she's here anymore)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> :wink:  :smile:




Back is sore 

Got a lot done today  fixed the back wall on one of my kidding stalls, bleached it out as the pig had been in there, cleaned Hallie and Promie's stall, Ellie's stall, my other kidding stall, swept the whole barn move feed bins around, (found some more alfalfa pellets in one of them! :lol: I thought I was out  so now my sr does can have more  will do some more small things tomorrow.. We have 6-12 in of snow coming tomorrow  icky!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Wow, that's some work right there! :smile: I bet the does are happy! LOL :clap:


----------



## Emzi00

G'Night Sarah


----------



## NubianFan

Night Sarah


----------



## ksalvagno

Thanks but it isn't actually my birthday. I wonder if something filled that date in if you don't put one in. My birthday isn't until August.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well happy early or belated birthday  however you want to look at it :lol:

I think I may head to bed now.. I'll talk to y'all tomorrow 

Hope you feel better soon Leslie! :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yes!








And haha!! Cow lick :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh:
One goat
Two goat
Red goat
Blue goat


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hi everyone. Little late to the party but better late than never. Just kinda in a blue mood tonight.


----------



## NubianFan

I went and heated up some of my leftover taco meat from last night and heated up some of my gallon of nacho cheese sauce and ate some nachos and my head ache has eased quite a bit.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> I went and heated up some of my leftover taco meat from last night and heated up some of my gallon of nacho cheese sauce and ate some nachos and my head ache has eased quite a bit.


Maybe you were just hungry


----------



## NubianFan

Karen I bet if you don't put in your birthday it defaults to jan 1st, that is kinda funny though.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> :laugh:
> One goat
> Two goat
> Red goat
> Blue goat


:laugh: I thought it was cute


----------



## NubianFan

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Maybe you were just hungry


Well my headache started from hunger I know. My sister was supposed to 5be here for dinner at noon today and didn't show up until 1:30 so we didnt actually eat til about 1:45 which woudln't have been bad if I had any breakfast but I didn't because I woke up at 10 and didn't want to eat breakfast if we were eating at noon. So My headache started because my sister can never be on time for anything even things SHE plans.


----------



## Emzi00

You okay Sydney? :hug:


----------



## ksalvagno

NubianFan said:


> I went and heated up some of my leftover taco meat from last night and heated up some of my gallon of nacho cheese sauce and ate some nachos and my head ache has eased quite a bit.


Maybe low sugar. Since I quit drinking pop I found I need to eat more frequently or I get terrible headaches.


----------



## NubianFan

Sydney and I are lobbying to become only children I think.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> You okay Sydney? :hug:


:-? Kinda.


----------



## Scottyhorse

NubianFan said:


> Sydney and I are lobbying to become only children I think.


Yup. That's not why I'm feeling down though.


----------



## ksalvagno

Just the blues or something that happened?


----------



## NubianFan

:hug:


Scottyhorse said:


> :-? Kinda.


:hug: Hope it gets better soon.


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> :-? Kinda.


Need someone to talk to? :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:hug: awe hope everything is ok Sydney! :hug:


----------



## NubianFan

Blue dog and I will hang out with ya...


----------



## Scottyhorse

ksalvagno said:


> Just the blues or something that happened?


Mostly just the blues. One of those nights, I guess.


----------



## NubianFan

I have been having one of those nights since sunday. But you had fun last night, think about that, riding with the bad driver then riding with the cute guy and freezing your hands hanging onto the back rack of the 4 wheeler.


----------



## Scottyhorse

ksalvagno said:


> Just the blues or something that happened?


Oops, internet is wigging out.


----------



## goathiker

UFO anyone? Look what I saw today...


----------



## Scottyhorse

NubianFan said:


> :hug:
> :hug: Hope it gets better soon.


Thanks, me too.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> Need someone to talk to? :hug:


Maybe :hug:


----------



## NubianFan

We love you Sydney


----------



## NubianFan

Woah Jill what is that thing really?


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> UFO anyone? Look what I saw today...


Looks RC to me


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> Maybe :hug:


Anytime, I'll be here, just let me know :hug:


----------



## goathiker

It's some kind of Remote Control Hovercraft. It could hover absolutely still in the air. Someone had it down at the lake we ere fishing at today.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Cool


----------



## NubianFan

It coulda fooled me I thought it was some sort of dog fetching type toy someone had thrown really high in the air.


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, it was fun watching it. The fish weren't biting anyway.


----------



## Emzi00

Night guys, I'm off. :hug:


----------



## NubianFan

That is a cool thing to see. We went to the park in North Little Rock once and saw a guy flying this ultralight weird plane thing around that was pretty cool to watch too.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Scottyhorse said:


> Not sure how much it's for, but it was a contest on facebook. I guessed the date, number, and sex of the kids born correctly! There's a lot of things that I would love to have from Jeffers.


What is Jeffers thing on Facebook, I couldn't find them :/


----------



## NubianFan

I am going to bed too, because I have to work tomorrow and I have the remnants of this headache to deal with.


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Emma and Leslie


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Nettle strings sooooooo bad!!!!!! Wear jeans and boots and gloves when you harvest it. Cooking makes it not sting though.


And I'm allergic to it so it makes it even worse :/ when I was little I was riding my bike down a hill and lost control, fell into a big patch of it. Within 2 minutes I had broken out head to toe in hives. It took weeks for them to leave. When I went to kindergarten the next day everyone thought I was an alien


----------



## ksalvagno

good night, Emma and Leslie!


----------



## usamagoat

littlegoatgirl said:


> And I'm allergic to it so it makes it even worse :/ when I was little I was riding my bike down a hill and lost control, fell into a big patch of it. Within 2 minutes I had broken out head to toe in hives. It took weeks for them to leave. When I went to kindergarten the next day everyone thought I was an alien


i'm allergic to them too!


----------



## usamagoat

Good night karen emma and leslie!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Night Emma and Leslie :hug:

Won't be on much, since we're all home including my college sister for break and practically 24/7 we've already gone over our wifi limit, and this "month" doesn't end until the 15th, so I have to seriously limit how much I go on


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Think I'm gonna turn in too now, maybe check out some other threads, but for the most part, G'night y'all.


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Sarah


----------



## Scottyhorse

littlegoatgirl said:


> What is Jeffers thing on Facebook, I couldn't find them :/


Oh, it was from a ND breeder nearby. I liked their FB page. It wasn't even a contest at first.


----------



## ksalvagno

Good night Sarah!


----------



## ksalvagno

Scottyhorse said:


> Oh, it was from a ND breeder nearby. I liked their FB page. It wasn't even a contest at first.


That is cool that you won though! And something worthwhile too!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Yup!  The doe had quads, 2 does, 2 bucks, yesterday


----------



## littlegoatgirl

That's cool Sydney! Alright I'm freezing, I'm gonna go make some hot cocoa to warm up. That is, if I ever get the motivation to leave my warm bed... I'm so cold I'm shivering and I have 3 blankets on me!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Sounds like you need a heated blanket, Sarah!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Ugh I do!! I'm really nervous for the goats, it's supposed to get down to -30 with windchill (-15 normal) here in a couple days.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Oh that's just way too cold.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Stop stalking Sydney! :ROFL: :lol:

I'm soooo glad to have the internet back! :greengrin:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Stop stalking Sydney! :ROFL: :lol:
> 
> I'm soooo glad to have the internet back! :greengrin:


Why am I stalking? :razz:


----------



## nchen7

we're glad to have you back Lacie!

ah...first full day of work in the new year, and i'm sitting here contemplating what to have for lunch..... things never change, do they??


----------



## littlegoatgirl

:lol:


----------



## ksalvagno

Ni, are you at your old job or a new one?


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Back is sore
> 
> Got a lot done today  fixed the back wall on one of my kidding stalls, bleached it out as the pig had been in there, cleaned Hallie and Promie's stall, Ellie's stall, my other kidding stall, swept the whole barn move feed bins around, (found some more alfalfa pellets in one of them! :lol: I thought I was out  so now my sr does can have more  will do some more small things tomorrow.. We have 6-12 in of snow coming tomorrow  icky!


I am jealous of all your stalls!  Right now we only have one, but I am going to rectify that very soon! :lol:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Sorry I left abruptly last night! The computer locked up! :roll: And this computer takes FOREVER to start back up, so I just went to bed! LOL :laugh: 

Just saying hi/bye! :wave: I've got to go into town today! :roll: >> TOWN!! >> :hair: :hair:


----------



## Texaslass

Hi/Bye Patrick! :wave: I'm not staying either...


----------



## NubianFan

I am already in town at work. But guess what!!! Headache free!!!


----------



## nchen7

ksalvagno said:


> Ni, are you at your old job or a new one?


still old job. we have to give 1 months notice here on this island. and, because I don't know where i'm going with my life, I've decided February will be my funemployment month. let the universe tell me where I should be and what I should do....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> I am jealous of all your stalls!  Right now we only have one, but I am going to rectify that very soon! :lol:


We have four kidding stalls that I use for more then just kidding lol! Then we have our shed  we build a new stall like every year :lol: but, we have no room for any more this year! We have to add on to the shed this year  lol!


----------



## nchen7

NubianFan said:


> I am already in town at work. But guess what!!! Headache free!!!


yay! headaches are never any fun!


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> We have four kidding stalls that I use for more then just kidding lol! Then we have our shed  we build a new stall like every year :lol: but, we have no room for any more this year! We have to add on to the shed this year  lol!


We just added on a milking room (yay!), but we're not really using it yet.  It's not closed in yet, so the goats are using it as extra loose housing right now. We're only milking one goat anyways, but I want to hurry up and get all the stuff into the new room (milk stand, feed bins, etc.), so we can free up the one and only stall that we were using for milking in before. 
Then I wan to build two or 3 more stalls for kidding season. (and other stuff, too.  )


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Cool! I wish I had a milk room! My stand is just next to one of the stalls in the 'aisle'.. 

We don't have room to build me a milk room lol!


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Cool! I wish I had a milk room! My stand is just next to one of the stalls in the 'aisle'..
> 
> We don't have room to build me a milk room lol!


Ya, I'm excited about it!  We've been needing one for years, but when my dad finally does get around to doing stuff like that, he goes all the way, lol!
It's huge- 8' x 16'!! :shocked: which is half again as big as the rest of the barn! I was hoping for half that big, but I am not complaining! :lol:
I want to have two stands in it, so we can go out and milk 2 people at a time (cause next year-oops, this year, in the spring - we'll be milking at least 6 standard size does), and use one half of it to store extra hay bales and stuff.  Maybe there'll be a little extra room left over for a little chick-raising cage or something too. 

Maybe you could renovate one of your stalls into a little milking room?  :shrug:
Don't the others all get underfoot while you're milking? whenever we tried milking "out in the open", all the other goats would come and try to steal the grain. :roll:


----------



## goathiker

Eew, chicken dust and milk, Blech...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Try parrot dust n fluff in your milk, or food! :lol: soooo anyone want a Muluccan cockatoo? (Aka Salmon Crested Cockatoo). I'm serious people!!!


----------



## ksalvagno

No thank you, Lacie!


----------



## goathiker

My house is too cold for a tropical bird, thank goodness, I mean darn it.


----------



## Emzi00

Bird problems Lacie? :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Bird problems Lacie? :lol:


Yes, bird problems. I'll PM you...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey guys


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hey Skyla :wave:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> Ya, I'm excited about it!  We've been needing one for years, but when my dad finally does get around to doing stuff like that, he goes all the way, lol!
> 
> It's huge- 8' x 16'!! :shocked: which is half again as big as the rest of the barn! I was hoping for half that big, but I am not complaining! :lol:
> 
> I want to have two stands in it, so we can go out and milk 2 people at a time (cause next year-oops, this year, in the spring - we'll be milking at least 6 standard size does), and use one half of it to store extra hay bales and stuff.  Maybe there'll be a little extra room left over for a little chick-raising cage or something too.
> 
> Maybe you could renovate one of your stalls into a little milking room?  :shrug:
> 
> Don't the others all get underfoot while you're milking? whenever we tried milking "out in the open", all the other goats would come and try to steal the grain. :roll:


That nice!

No, the stalls are too small.. It's ok though  I don't mind it the way it is 

Nope, the pen isn't connected to the barn.. I will take some pictures and post them in the morning  
Though it's a little cramped in there right now with a bunch of buckets and the snow blower and some other stuff..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Hey Skyla :wave:


:wave:


----------



## usamagoat

hey skyla!:lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hi


----------



## Emzi00

:wave:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Playing cards with my parents 

Oh! Guess what! I got my birthday off next week!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That's cool! Always nice to get your birthday off


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I didn't think I would cause I took three days off for my teeth, but they did


----------



## usamagoat

Emzi00 said:


> :wave:


 hi emma!


----------



## goathiker

Hey everyone


----------



## Emzi00

And I found one more reason for me not to like birds...


----------



## usamagoat

goathiker said:


> hey everyone


hey!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

And whys that Emma?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey Jill  :wave:


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> And whys that Emma?


Bird problems. .......they can be vicious.........


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I don't like birds  they scare me lol


----------



## Texaslass

I very much dislike birds......

:wave:

Can't stay, have to go give Suzi her PenG shot of the day....


----------



## Texaslass

Oh, have y'all seen Snow White's babies yet?! 
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f220/snow-white-due-1-1-14-already-huge-156050/
She's so sweet, and they're so adorable!


----------



## usamagoat

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I don't like birds  they scare me lol


what kind of birds?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Just about any :lol:


----------



## usamagoat

Really well i like most birds!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Birds aren't my thing


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

:dance: New avatar! :grin: :dance:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Patrick, your turning into me! :lol:

So, anyone have any input on Chaffhaye or the stuff they have like it at TSC??


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Patrick, your turning into me! :lol:
> 
> So, anyone have any input on Chaffhaye or the stuff they have like it at TSC??


I don't change it THAT MUCH! :roll: LOL :laugh: :wink:

What's Chaffhaye? :?:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

haha! 

this:
http://www.chaffhaye.com/


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I can't find a dealer close to me so my feed store and TSC both have something similar... just doesn't have the probiotics and beneficial yeasts in it :/


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Darn it all! I got the hiccups! :hair:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

That's cool, Skyla! :smile: I have not heard of that before.

I had the hiccups when I was in town today! They lasted about an hour! :roll: :hair: Think of white elephants! It doesn't work for me, but apparently it works for some! LOL :smile:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I have heard great things about it! I want to start giving it to my milkers!  

LOL!! 
I think they are gone...


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I have heard great things about it! I want to start giving it to my milkers!
> 
> LOL!!
> I think they are gone...


See, you thought of white elephants when you read it! LOL :laugh: :laugh: :greengrin: :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL!! :slapfloor:


----------



## Texaslass

Here's how to get rid of hiccups (at least it works every time for me):
Breathe in, swallow your breath, repeat as many times as you can; It gets harder and harder to swallow, but don't breathe out or it won't work. 
I read that this is the most effective method for a lot of people-don't know if it's true, but it works for me.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

My favorite trick is to swallow water upside down! It works for me! :wink: :grin:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That will just make me burp Sarah! :lol:

That only sometimes works for me Patrick.. And it goes up my nose half the time :roll: :lol:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> That will just make me burp Sarah! :lol:
> 
> That only sometimes works for me Patrick.. And it goes up my nose half the time :roll: :lol:


:lol: I haven't had that happen to me yet! :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm special  Haven't you figured that out yet?! :ROFL:


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Cool! I wish I had a milk room! My stand is just next to one of the stalls in the 'aisle'..
> 
> We don't have room to build me a milk room lol!


I'll get you a picture of our MILKING ROOM once it's finished. This, is gonna be nice! Bwahahahahaha


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Skyla, everybody's special. How boring would our lives be if we were all normal?! :wink:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

A very valid point


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

though, I think I'm 'Extra Special'   :laugh:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> My favorite trick is to swallow water upside down! It works for me! :wink: :grin:


:lol: That would never work for me. My own saliva runs out my nose if my head is upside down! And yes, it literally does come out my nose. Can't drink out of a hose very well either...


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> thouh, I think I'm 'Extra Special'   :laugh:


For putting sugar in your tea, yes, you are! :lol: JK :wink:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :lol: That would never work for me. My own saliva runs out my nose if my head is upside down! And yes, it literally does come out my nose. Can't drink out of a hose very well either...


:shock: :lol: I love drinking out of the garden hose in the summer! :lol: :smile:


----------



## NubianFan

I had a horse that would drink out of the hose and for that matter out of a soda bottle.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

hose water tastes weird 

I like to drink out of the faucet :lol: my dad thinks i'm weird :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :lol: That would never work for me. My own saliva runs out my nose if my head is upside down! And yes, it literally does come out my nose. Can't drink out of a hose very well either...


Lacie, you know how special you are, right?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm just super extra special  I can drink out of a hose, but I have stand and hold my head a certain way... whatever, you learn to live with it :lol:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> hose water tastes weird
> 
> I like to drink out of the faucet :lol: my dad thinks i'm weird :lol:


I do that too! :: :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So Emma, would you like to come over and help me cook the most exotic "chicken" ever?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

it tastes beter that way  And I oly do it out of the bathroom sink.. the kitchen water tastes weird to me :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

The bathroom sink of all places, Skyla!?  :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

GTuys I have been looking at houses online after seeing one with 4 bedrooms and 2 baths and 36 acres fro 175000, it turned out to have a catch but I found SEVERAL in my price range that are nice and have some land with them. I found one with 2.11 acres and a nice fenced pasture and barn and nice house for $129000. My daughter says two acres isn't enough and it wouldn't be for all the critters we have now, but I think it would be enough for Buddy and Dusty and the goats.


----------



## NubianFan

Our bathroom water tastes better than our kitchen water to me too, but I know why it stays colder, so the water from the bathroom is like ice water and the water from the kitchen is room temp.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> The bathroom sink of all places, Skyla!?  :lol:


ROFL!! You sound like my dad :roll:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, 2.11 is enough for your animals Leslie. I used to live on one acre with horses...and goats....and pigs...and dogs...and cats... :greengrin:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Our bathroom water tastes better than our kitchen water to me too, but I know why it stays colder, so the water from the bathroom is like ice water and the water from the kitchen is room temp.


Yes! It's the same here! So weird! Lol!


----------



## ksalvagno

It took us a long time to find our place. If you don't mind all the pain, look for foreclosures. We got one heck of a deal that in the end was worth all the pain. Just have to be prepared for the unpleasant surprises.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

But a bathroom sink is so gross! Bleh, so many more germs, gross germs...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's really cool Leslie 

We have like an acre or less.. And I have 10 happy goats with room to spare  lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> But a bathroom sink is so gross! Bleh, so many more germs, gross germs...


My mom keeps the bathroom clean!


----------



## wendylou

We are planning on moving from Mississippi back home to ohio sometime this year. Every house I find that has perfect land and a barn attached is a one bathroom 3/4bedroom house! Grrrrrrrr. I'm done with a one bathroom house. Guess I could build one in the barn?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> My mom keeps the bathroom clean!


Even so...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! Lacie, it keeps you healthy! It's like playing in the dirt, it helps you get immune to things  I hardly ever get sick too bad..


----------



## ksalvagno

wendylou said:


> We are planning on moving from Mississippi back home to ohio sometime this year. Every house I find that has perfect land and a barn attached is a one bathroom 3/4bedroom house! Grrrrrrrr. I'm done with a one bathroom house. Guess I could build one in the barn?


Where in Ohio?


----------



## wendylou

Ashtabula county, my little hometown of hartsgrove


----------



## ksalvagno

Lots of snow there! Grew up in Lakewood on the west side of Cleveland.


----------



## wendylou

Ah! I grew up in east Cleveland. I had a few friends in Lakewood actually.


----------



## NubianFan

Well as long as I could keep Buddy and Dusty and Dru and Daff and the dogs and princess and the ferrets I would be fine.


----------



## wendylou

My dad was a mounted police officer for Cleveland. We used to hang out downtown all the time. I miss those good ol days


----------



## ksalvagno

Will you bring the goats with you to Ohio?


----------



## ksalvagno

wendylou said:


> My dad was a mounted police officer for Cleveland. We used to hang out downtown all the time. I miss those good ol days


Wow, neat! Cleveland has changed a lot. Haven't been downtown in years. Too much crime, at least at night.


----------



## NubianFan

I found like 6 I have saved to call the Realtor and look at, I like that one with the barn a lot but there are others I like also, one has 20 acres and one has 10 all under $150000. That is the very top end of my prince range but if I could find acreage and a house I liked for that price it would be worth it and I have always been told to offer 20% less than the seller is asking so that gives me a little wiggle room.


----------



## wendylou

Yes indeed. 9 of the 11 that were the previous owners are now under my care and will be mine here on out. I will probably have more since a few are expecting! Lol


----------



## wendylou

I went home to visit ohio last year, every year I drive through cleveland it looks worse and worse. Scared to even go see my old neighborhood!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's cool Leslie! You'll have to let us know how it works out!


----------



## Emzi00

Okay, I've been looking around for does I may want a buckling from either this spring or the next. This is one of the places I'm looking at right now:
http://autumn-acres-farm.com/Alpines.htm

I'm looking at Velure and Variety. Velure's kids are $600 and Variety's are $350, that being said I don't have tons of money right now, since I plan on *hopefully* getting my Babette baby. I know the lines on both are pretty nice for our area, and I like them. So, thoughts? Opinions? I know they don't have a lot of depth, that's the main thing I'm seeing, anything y'all see that I don't? *cough* *cough* Lacie *cough*


----------



## NubianFan

Wendy Lou you could always build another bathroom in a spare bedroom, it would take running plumbing but could be done, or build on a bathroom. Bathrooms are a deal breaker for me, I am not very picky about living rooms or bedrooms but kitchen better be workable and it better have two nice bathrooms. I have that in this and I don't want to take a step backwards.


----------



## NubianFan

I know I just can't believe there is this many I like all at once. Usually when I look there is hardly anything and I have been looking on and off periodically for 4 or 5 years now.


----------



## ksalvagno

NubianFan said:


> I found like 6 I have saved to call the Realtor and look at, I like that one with the barn a lot but there are others I like also, one has 20 acres and one has 10 all under $150000. That is the very top end of my prince range but if I could find acreage and a house I liked for that price it would be worth it and I have always been told to offer 20% less than the seller is asking so that gives me a little wiggle room.


DH and I like to look at homes. It is fun. Hopefully you can find something that will work out well for you.


----------



## wendylou

Nubian, I agree! I'm living in a one bath three bedroom home and with a teen and a tween? Impossible for my old bladder to wait as long as I have to sometimes! Lol I want two bathrooms! If building one is possible then it will be done. Heck, if I can build a goat house out of pallets, wonder how a bathroom might look if I do it? Bwaaahhhh j/k


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I like how the younger doe looks better.. But there is no udder pics..


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> LOL! Lacie, it keeps you healthy! It's like playing in the dirt, it helps you get immune to things  I hardly ever get sick too bad..


Vit. C too! I take vit. c daily... And I don't get sick when everyone else is! :wink:

I live on a 40 acre farm! :dance: :hi5:

I'm going to go to bed, everybody! :wave: Goodnight! Talk to you all tomorrow! :wink: :wave:


----------



## ksalvagno

Good night Patrick.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I only take Bit C. When my mom gets on a kick and makes us all take it lol! But I've been drinking a bit of orange juice  so that makes up for it  lol!

Night Patrick  

I should head to bed soon too..


----------



## NubianFan

Night Patrick and Skyla does that mean you are going or only contemplating going?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Okay, I've been looking around for does I may want a buckling from either this spring or the next. This is one of the places I'm looking at right now:
> http://autumn-acres-farm.com/Alpines.htm
> 
> I'm looking at Velure and Variety. Velure's kids are $600 and Variety's are $350, that being said I don't have tons of money right now, since I plan on *hopefully* getting my Babette baby. I know the lines on both are pretty nice for our area, and I like them. So, thoughts? Opinions? I know they don't have a lot of depth, that's the main thing I'm seeing, anything y'all see that I don't? *cough* *cough* Lacie *cough*


I like variety better. And any buck you get from that being will pretty much be a complete outcross with a Babette baby.


----------



## wendylou

Emzie00 I have 2 little Alpines waiting for you right here!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I expect Variety to freshen with a nice udder, her dam is Velocity, also their most expensive doe to get a kid out of, so my expectations for that is high.


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I like how the younger doe looks better.. But there is no udder pics..


That's because she was from 2013, so it would be a bit of a gamble, but she has some nice udders behind her, I did some investigating.


----------



## NubianFan

Just don't get one out of masquerade because her udder is just long and weird and creepy....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Night Patrick and Skyla does that mean you are going or only contemplating going?


I'm going soon lol! I need to sleep.. I'm super wiped out!


----------



## ksalvagno

Good night Skyla.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Just don't get one out of masquerade because her udder is just long and weird and creepy....


:ROFL: glad I'm not the only one who doesn't like that style of udder


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> That's because she was from 2013, so it would be a bit of a gamble, but she has some nice udders behind her, I did some investigating.


Oh.. I didn't pay attention to age :lol:

Ok off to bed for me 

Night Karen


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Even though I can't stand LaMancha's, their reference does are nice!


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I like variety better. And any buck you get from that being will pretty much be a complete outcross with a Babette baby.


Yup.  It would be, and it'd also be linebreeding on the genetics I have now.


----------



## NubianFan

Night Skyla


----------



## NubianFan

I am getting sleepy myself... I guess all the excitement of actual nice real estate options wore me smooth out


----------



## ksalvagno

I'm hoping to go to bed soon too.

Good night Leslie.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hey everybody :wave: Anyone still awake? We were in another town about an hour away. Went to the bank, homedepot, the fish store (which was really awesome, I have never been there before) and then a sporting good store and went out to eat.


----------



## ksalvagno

Sounds like a really nice day!


----------



## Scottyhorse

One of the towns we went to has a pulp mill there, and the whole place stinks really badly :lol:


----------



## ksalvagno

At least you don't live there!

My phone is dying so this will have to be good night.

Good night Sydney.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Yes it is! G'Night, Karen.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Skyla, my cure for hiccups is a spoonful of sugar. Works every time. 
Another I do is gurgling water if there isn't sugar around

I love drinking out of the hose!!!  And the bathroom sink!! Sometimes I just put my tongue out and let the water rush over it from the bathroom sink, I love the feel... I'm extra special:lol: sometimes I'll just fill a Dixie cup 1,000,000 times with bathroom water in the middle of the night and just sit in there and drink my water... I'm so weird...


----------



## Scottyhorse

We have one bathroom for four people. Such a pain!


----------



## nchen7

Morning! Happy Friday to all!

Leslie, I hope you find the real estate of your dreams. it's a pain to look, but once you find the perfect one, all the looking will be worth it!

Skyla, hope your hiccups go away. I find taking one DEEP inhale, hold and swallow, then hold your breath again helps it stop...

Emma, I liked Velocity too, but Lacie's right, since Variety is her daughter, there would be good genes being passed on.

Wow...you guys sure chat a lot when i'm already sleeping. lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Morning all  one more day of work them I get almost a whole week off!


----------



## nchen7

:stars: exciting!!!! hope it's a short shift today


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

5hrs.. Not too bad..


----------



## nchen7

no, that will fly by. my day is going SOOO SLOWLY. I thought it was past 10, but then I looked at the clock, and it was only 9:25. at least it's pushing 10 now....


----------



## Emzi00

I don't who was so dumb as to schedule a dentist appointment the day after an ortho appointment. :hair: 
So that's what this morning is for me, when I get back I believe I'll be out drawing blood.


----------



## nchen7

that doesn't sound like fun Emma. I hate having my teeth looked at. worst part is when the dentist talks to you. I mean, how the heck do they expect you to respond when you have hands and foreign objects in your mouth??


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! I know what you mean Ni!

Oh that's annoying Emma!  

A few weeks ago I went to the dentist and then a few hours later, the oral surgeon guy...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nchen7 said:


> that doesn't sound like fun Emma. I hate having my teeth looked at. worst part is when the dentist talks to you. I mean, how the heck do they expect you to respond when you have hands and foreign objects in your mouth??


I know right?! LOL! I just close my eyes cause I hate having people right above me like that!

Ok headed out to feed and shovel some of that snow


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

My goodness is it ever cold out there!! Burr!!


----------



## NubianFan

it is only supposed to get colder as the weekend goes on here


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It looks to be warming up a bit here thankfully!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I had to go out and push carts in the snow in 6* temps yesterday at work! Talk about COLD!


----------



## nchen7

that sounds really cold..... brrrr


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I had to go out and push carts in the snow in 6* temps yesterday at work! Talk about COLD!


Talk about cold, we're supposed to get hit with sub zero weather this week. We have to move all the does to the big barn, lock them in cause there's no fence. Gypsys going to kid at anytime now. We have to move the bucks and donkeys into the smaller barn,

Who ever invited winter in the first place?!?!? I am about sick and tired of the snow and winter junk.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nchen7 said:


> that sounds really cold..... brrrr


Yes ma'am!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Winter is no fun  but hey, it kills all those bad bugs  that's the one good thing about having such a cold winter


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Winter is no fun  but hey, it kills all those bad bugs  that's the one good thing about having such a cold winter


I'd rather have the bugs.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well it kills parasites that cause harm to your goats  I'd rather them all get killed off then be over run with them in the spring!


----------



## NubianFan

Hey It's Friday!!!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I love the snow it's freezing here we're in the subzero temps from now until Wednesday!! It's supposed to get down to -30, not including wind chill.. Yay..


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Skyla, I'd rather have one REALLY cold day to kill the bugs, and then back to 75*F weather! :grin:

It's supposed to get down to 40-50 below with wind soon! :roll:   Darn you Ma' Nature!


----------



## NubianFan

And Skyla, I hope getting your wisdom teeth out goes as easily as mine did. I had heard all the horror stories so I was soooo scared. I had to have mine surgicalky removed because my roots wrapped around my jawbone. I did exactly what my oral surgeon told me to do and I was eating a cheeseburger by the next day. I had zero problems.


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Well it kills parasites that cause harm to your goats  I'd rather them all get killed off then be over run with them in the spring!


True it does, but for some reason, stupid coccidiosis, ALWAYS comes back, and we ALWAYS have to fight it. And we always win, no lose or, I DONT KNOW! Coccidiosis makes me like that. Lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ouch! Not saying I enjoy it that cold! :lol: 

Thanks Leslie  my aunt told me hers went good too and they were eating chicken that night... Good to know yours went well too  how long was your face swollen?? Lol! I don't want to look like a chipmunk at work :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

fishin816 said:


> True it does, but for some reason, stupid coccidiosis, ALWAYS comes back, and we ALWAYS have to fight it. And we always win, no lose or, I DONT KNOW! Coccidiosis makes me like that. Lol


Some soil just has it in it.. So you will have to fight it.. But I like to know it's all killed :lol:


----------



## nchen7

fishin816 said:


> I'd rather have the bugs.


trust me Cade, bugs aren't fun. it's always warm here, and I often hear people saying "wow, I bet you can grow stuff all year", which kind of is true. but the bug situation is insane. just the other day I got about 10 red ant bites all over me. then in our garden, we constantly have caterpillars, slugs, snails, etc etc. it's tiresome to deal with it ALL THE TIME. right now, it doesn't seem to want to stop raining (even though we're supposed to be in our dry season), so things are just drowning (soil on this island isn't the greatest)..... there's good and bad to everything. just have to learn to deal with it....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^ agreed! :thumbup:


----------



## NubianFan

My face really never was swollen. My oral surgeon knew I lived an hour from his office so he told me to get a large milkshake when I got home and take my first pain pill with it. He said this does three things, the icey cold will keep your swelling down, the milkshake will fill you up because you wont be abke to eat for a few hours and the suction of the straw exercises your mouth somehow that helps. Then he said take the pain pills like it say to on the bottle, dont wait until you hurt becausr it is easier to prevent pain than to stop it once it starts. And of course he gave me the thing to rinse out the holes and instructions on that. I did what he said and I jad very little pain or swelling.


----------



## NubianFan

Forgive my typos I am on my phone and this tiny reply scteen is next to imposdible to see


----------



## nchen7

oh, let's not talk about year round mosquitoes, sandflies, worms for the goaties (i'm ALWAYS on high alert, esp with all this rain), heat stroke for everyone (me included), ticks and fleas on the dogs...... 

the last time I remember not being itchy was in early August, and that was b/c I was in Iceland!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> My face really never was swollen. My oral surgeon knew I lived an hour from his office so he told me to get a large milkshake when I got home and take my first pain pill with it. He said this does three things, the icey cold will keep your swelling down, the milkshake will fill you up because you wont be abke to eat for a few hours and the suction of the straw exercises your mouth somehow that helps. Then he said take the pain pills like it say to on the bottle, dont wait until you hurt becausr it is easier to prevent pain than to stop it once it starts. And of course he gave me the thing to rinse out the holes and instructions on that. I did what he said and I jad very little pain or swelling.


Ok good to know!  I'll try to remember that about the shake on the way home


----------



## ksalvagno

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Skyla, I'd rather have one REALLY cold day to kill the bugs, and then back to 75*F weather! :grin:


It takes more than 1 day to have a good kill off of bugs. I think it is like a couple weeks or so. Can't remember the actual amount.


----------



## nchen7

I had my wisdom teeth out when I was 16/17. all I remember was I was really sleepy the day of, cheeks were just a little bit swollen, and had small bruising on one side (very faint). I had a hard time eating, but my teeth were embedded so the dr had to break teeth to get them out.... I woke up a little when they were stitching me up (I remember feeling string being pulled around my mouth, then I passed out again). lol.

I think it all depends on how your teeth are placed and what they have to do to take them out. I had one pulled before and it was fine b/c it was already out. they did the other 3 all at once, and there was a lot of digging.......


----------



## NubianFan

Ask your surgeon, he may feel differently, but my oral surgeon basically prescribrd the shake he said flavor didnt matter but to get a large. And I think he told me to kinda take my time drinking it.


----------



## NubianFan

Mine had thd roots wrapped around my jawbone so they couldnt be pulled or itvwould break my jaw. They had to be surgically cut into pieces and removed piece by piece.


----------



## NubianFan

And I was quite a bot older thsn you too Skyla so the youngrr you are usually the faster you heal. I was nearly thirty when I had mine done


----------



## fishin816

nchen7 said:


> oh, let's not talk about year round mosquitoes, sandflies, worms for the goaties (i'm ALWAYS on high alert, esp with all this rain), heat stroke for everyone (me included), ticks and fleas on the dogs......
> 
> the last time I remember not being itchy was in early August, and that was b/c I was in Iceland!


Let's not. I hate them just in the summer. It brings back bad memories of pesky, gnats, Mosquitos, grrrrrrrr, crazy bugs!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

My teeth are impacted.. And one had an infection which caused a cyst.. So because they aren't really on a place to be just pulled, they have to get them out of my jaw bone..  so not just a typical pull..


----------



## nchen7

fishin816 said:


> Let's not. I hate them just in the summer. It brings back bad memories of pesky, gnats, Mosquitos, grrrrrrrr, crazy bugs!!!


SEEEE!!! I bet you there aren't any mosquitoes near you right now, are there??? I was washing the dishes yesterday and had one try to suck on my face. it hurt, and I flailed around to get it off me...then got dish water everywhere. LOL


----------



## nchen7

Skyla, you'll be fine! just...enjoy the drugs (much better than the pain...). LOL


----------



## NubianFan

Your situation sounds really similar to mine Skyla. If you have a good surgeon, I bet you will do just fine.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nchen7 said:


> Skyla, you'll be fine! just...enjoy the drugs (much better than the pain...). LOL


Haha! I'm sure without pain meds it would be horrendous!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Your situation sounds really similar to mine Skyla. If you have a good surgeon, I bet you will do just fine.


He seems really good  and he and all the nurses are really nice and helpful 

I'm more freaking out over the IV :lol: I don't like needles


----------



## nchen7

just think the IV makes all the pain go away. I don't mind needles (i'm one who watches them poke me), and when I got my wisdom teeth out, they poked me, I laid down, and then....got really droopy. lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah... I'm still freaking out over it :lol: But I have some med I have to take to relax me before I go in, then he is gonna give me 'laughing gas' then the IV... so hopefully I won't feel it as much cause I'll be too out of it :lol:


----------



## nchen7

I never got the gas...just the good stuff straight into the blood stream. lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*shudder* I think that would make me pass out! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

heading out to work now.. will talk to y'all tonight


----------



## nchen7

have a good shift Skyla


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'll try  lol!


----------



## Emzi00

You know, filling out the forms was harder than drawing the blood. That was easy.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Bio attacking forms are easy lol! I have those all set and ready to go lol!

So the blood draw went well?


----------



## Emzi00

Yep  Took me three pokes on Billie to hit it. And I hit it my first try on Oliver, filled it right up. Easy peasy.


----------



## Emzi00

And the WADDL ones weren't as easy.  Yeah, the biotracking one was easy.


----------



## fishin816

nchen7 said:


> SEEEE!!! I bet you there aren't any mosquitoes near you right now, are there??? I was washing the dishes yesterday and had one try to suck on my face. it hurt, and I flailed around to get it off me...then got dish water everywhere. LOL


I'll just pray that mosquitoes don't start staying here all year round.

THANK YOU WINTER!!!!


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Yep  Took me three pokes on Billie to hit it. And I hit it my first try on Oliver, filled it right up. Easy peasy.


:stars: for you! 

I'm mad that we didn't do it this week as we'd planned.  :angry:
We were WAY too busy, Suzi was sick, we had stuff going on, and the weather turned crazy windy, so it didn't work out. 

I really want to do it myself, but then I also wouldn't mind seeing the vet do it too... I'm torn. :/
I'm especially mad because if we'd done it this week, I might've gotten the results back on Ella before she kids, now I don't think there's time-she's due in a week!... 
If she had been pos. for CAE I would've pulled the kids, milked her, pasteurized and bottle fed, not that I WANT to do that, but I also don't want to sell all her kids either... 
Ah well, we'll just see what happens I guess. :sigh:


----------



## NubianFan

Hello....Hello again.... duhn duhn duhn da duhn duhn duhn da


----------



## Emzi00

Sarah, let me just tell you how easy it is. I didn't know how well I'd be able to do, but I got it that quick. Ummmmm.... just hold the spot for a little longer than you think it needs to stop bleeding... Oliver didn't stop as fast as I thought he'd have. I shaved just a little patch so I could see what I was doing, and it was very easy to see, where it feels squishy is where you want to poke. I mean, super easy. I'm glad I didn't have a vet come out to show me, since it was that easy.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hey everyone! Sorry I haven't been on a whole lot the past few days!


----------



## Emzi00

I'm making pancakes.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I am going to make Quiche.


----------



## NubianFan

Oh YUM Sydney I LOVE quiche, what kind? Are you making a Quiche Lorraine or some other type? My fav is sausage quiche.


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Sarah, let me just tell you how easy it is. I didn't know how well I'd be able to do, but I got it that quick. Ummmmm.... just hold the spot for a little longer than you think it needs to stop bleeding... Oliver didn't stop as fast as I thought he'd have. I shaved just a little patch so I could see what I was doing, and it was very easy to see, where it feels squishy is where you want to poke. I mean, super easy. I'm glad I didn't have a vet come out to show me, since it was that easy.


Thanks. :hug: That helps me. Maybe if I can convince my dad how easy it is, he won't have the vet out.... Since we're about to (most likely ) get another goat and all, I think he'll be open to saving money if possible. 
Only problem is, I don't have the tubes. :/ maybe I can get them from the vet, they said they have 'em... :chin:
I'd order them, but I really want to test asap, so maybe that could work.
We could save at least $110 by doing it ourselves. :shock:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

A case of tubes is only $20 Sarah.


----------



## Emzi00

Sarah, if you can't convince him how easy it is, he can call me and I'll tell him :lol: But yeah, like $20 for a case of 100.


----------



## Scottyhorse

NubianFan said:


> Oh YUM Sydney I LOVE quiche, what kind? Are you making a Quiche Lorraine or some other type? My fav is sausage quiche.


I might not be making it now  We don't have anything besides eggs and sausage that could go in. I like other stuff in there too. :GAAH:


----------



## Texaslass

I know tubes are cheap, I wasn't complaining about that. I meant it might take a while to get here through the mail and it might be quicker to get them from the vet. 

I think I can probably convince him. 

The lady finally sent me more pics of the does I'm interested in.... hold on a sec..


----------



## Texaslass

Y'all help me decide! 

Here's what she said: (I'll edit it out in a minute, IDK if she'd want it on here or not)

The black doe is Maggie, chamoisee is Nikki.
I pretty much am sold on Nikki, but I just wanted to see what y'all think. 
I don't like her teats, but everything else about her is decent IMO.
Neither are what I would normally just go out and buy, but we really need milk and this is pretty much our only option right now. :shrug:

EDIT: I took out the pics and quotes as they weren't mine.


----------



## goathiker

I have a doe whose teats are a little small and point out like that. Boy, is she a challenge to milk. She's only still here because she is DH's.


----------



## Emzi00

Not bad.... I do like Nikki better.....


----------



## Texaslass

I don't like the teats at all, but we may have to put up with something like that.... :chin:

We aren't committed yet, going to keep looking for a few days and see if anything comes up. Tell the truth I'd rather just get an alpine, since that's what we already have. :shrug:
I don't want to have too many different breeds at the moment, maybe one day. :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

What do y'all think of these?? I like it a bit better, but it's a pretty long drive from here. :/
http://collegestation.craigslist.org/grd/4264852881.html


----------



## Emzi00

Sarah, they're a member on here! :lol: Yeah, I think that they might be a bit nicer, plus they come from a tested herd. And who knows, they may be willing to meet you half way :shrug:


----------



## Texaslass

Oh Jill, sorry I haven't been around, today and yesterday were crazy busy and I just didn't have time. 
Suzi is practically back to normal today, she even ate alfalfa! And lots of beets and green grass; she's back to walking around and looks bright and happy. 
I'll keep giving nettle for a few days and maybe kefir as well....and the PenG for 5 days right?


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Sarah, they're a member on here! :lol: Yeah, I think that they might be a bit nicer, plus they come from a tested herd. And who knows, they may be willing to meet you half way :shrug:


:doh: I know! :roll:
I thought of that, but I hate asking people to drive a long way.... I wouldn't really want to without seeing the buyer first myself...
But yeah, that might could work.


----------



## goathiker

Oh, that's great. Yes, Pen G for 5 days. Glad she's feeling better.


----------



## Texaslass

goathiker said:


> Oh, that's great. Yes, Pen G for 5 days. Glad she's feeling better.


Me too.  
Thank you for all your help- I probably wouldn't have thought of the Pen. or ibuprofen on my own. :shrug:
I get all flummoxed when my animals are sick and it's hard to think straight. :hammer: :lol:
:thankU:


----------



## Emzi00

Sarah. Looky.
http://www.freewebs.com/granted-wishes/gchleah.htm


----------



## Emzi00

:scratch: flummoxed? What did we say about using big words that Emma doesn't know...


----------



## goathiker

flummoxed=running in circles saying what do I do, what do I do.


----------



## Emzi00

Thank you Jill, now I may proceed to try to understand Sarah....


----------



## fishin816

Ok guys, I am in need of some help here. 

Would straight alfalfa be better for milking does than grain? Like, would milk production increase? Or would grain along with the alfalfa be better for milk production? They will have free choice alfalfa pellets, alfalfa hay, and chaffhaye twice a day. 

So my question is, would production be better with alfalfa or grain AND alfalfa. I'm at a loss here......


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Grain and alfalfa


----------



## goathiker

What color is your area?


----------



## fishin816

goathiker said:


> What color is your area?


Me?


----------



## goathiker

Yes


----------



## ksalvagno

fishin816 said:


> Me?


Aren't you the one asking about alfalfa?


----------



## fishin816

Dark blue and white. We are in Southern Illinois.


----------



## fishin816

ksalvagno said:


> Aren't you the one asking about alfalfa?


Yeah, I didn't know if it was for someone else.


----------



## NubianFan

mine is light blue which says 51-120


----------



## Emzi00

Mine is red  Not sure what that means :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Cade, you don't have huge amounts of Calcium in your water then. You will be fine with Alfalfa and grain, they do need the phosphorus in the grain though. 

Leslie, you're in a good area for goats. That's not really that much.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Mine is all dark blue  I think that is a not so good thing though :laugh:

Ugg! My little sisters friend is sleeping over tonight  not what I wanted to come home from work to!


----------



## goathiker

Emma, that means that your water has a lot of Calcium in it and you would want to be careful not to bucks and wethers too much alfalfa without grass hay or grain to balance it.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh, Jill, while I have you here...is my area a place where I would need cobalt supplements? What is severely lacking here these days?
(I don't remember what the levels are supposed to be these days for proper nutrition, plus the area is changing)
I gave copper in October and they still have red where their black should be. Not much red, but it's definitely noticeable in the sun, some of the cou blancs have perfect black color, while others have red in their tails and hind legs, while another has red in the dorsal stripe.


----------



## fishin816

goathiker said:


> Cade, you don't have huge amounts of Calcium in your water then. You will be fine with Alfalfa and grain, they do need the phosphorus in the grain though.
> 
> Leslie, you're in a good area for goats. That's not really that much.


Sooooo..... Mixing my own ration. What grain has high phosphorus?


----------



## goathiker

Skyla, that means that yours need more alfalfa...Mine is all dark blue too

This is part of why I tell everyone something different about the best grain mix for their goats.


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Mine is all dark blue  I think that is a not so good thing though :laugh:
> 
> Ugg! My little sisters friend is sleeping over tonight  not what I wanted to come home from work to!


The one that was dancing in a circle chanting? :lol:


----------



## goathiker

fishin816 said:


> Sooooo..... Mixing my own ration. What grain has high phosphorus?


 Oats and Barley with a bit of BOSS would do you real good.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> The one that was dancing in a circle chanting? :lol:


No, this one is annoying and loud! I can handle the other one! She could live here and is be fine with it! Lol!


----------



## fishin816

goathiker said:


> Oats and Barley with a bit of BOSS would do you real good.


Thanks sooooo much Goathiker!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> Skyla, that means that yours need more alfalfa...Mine is all dark blue too
> 
> This is part of why I tell everyone something different about the best grain mix for their goats.


I thought that's what it meant.. 
I wish it was easier to get alfalfa here! But I refuse to pay $20 a bale!


----------



## NubianFan

Yay!! I am in a good goat area!! who knew??


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I thought that's what it meant..
> I wish it was easier to get alfalfa here! But I refuse to pay $20 a bale!


Check out Hayexchange.com and try to find someone in your area. I stumbled into the other day and found some alfalfa for $140 a ton. Beats $300-400 a ton from the feed store!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And make an account then log in before searching, some don't say where they are if you aren't logged in.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'll check it out  even if I can find some grass hay cheap I would be happy!


----------



## NubianFan

So after talking to the Realtor narrowed those 7 properties down to 4. Supposed to go look at a couple of them Monday if it doesn't snow and ice.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That's cool Leslie, when you find a house, I want pictures!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Me too!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

54 days until Moon babies  and 87 till Babette babies.... * :hair: :wallbang: *


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha!! 

I have a month and 5? Days left for Mazie!


----------



## goathiker

61 days for Guinen. The others? Who knows...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I still have Alice that could kid at any moment! She's got a continuous due date until April 9th :hammer:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

goathiker said:


> What color is your area?


Jill, where do you go to find maps like these? I've searched and searched, but I still can't find anything! :hammer: :smile:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So, Jill....any idea's to my question?


----------



## NubianFan

Well first you gotta stop beating yourself on the head with a hammer or you will never find anything!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Tis very wise words, Leslie....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

lol!! :lol: :slapfloor:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

69 days, 15 hours, and 22 minutes before my first doe kids!  :snowbounce: :snowbounce:

Not to brag or anything, but.......... *With wind, the weather station is saying a possibility of -70*F!* :GAAH: :GAAH: :GAAH: :GAAH: :GAAH: :GAAH: :GAAH: :GAAH: :GAAH: :GAAH: :GAAH: :GAAH: :GAAH: :GAAH: :GAAH: :GAAH: :GAAH: :GAAH: :GAAH: I HATE MINNESOTA!!!!! :GAAH: :veryangry:


----------



## NubianFan

yeah well sometimes the simplest answer is the best one...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Only a span of a 96 day due date left for Alice :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Patrick... doesn't life as we know it cease to exist at those temps? You are going to look like Hans Solo in the movie empire strikes back, we will have to melt you out of your frozen state later this year.


----------



## goathiker

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> So, Jill....any idea's to my question?


 What did I space On Lacie?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

You have it down to the second Patrick?! :lol:


----------



## goathiker

The coldest I've ever been through was -85. It's kind of cool to throw a cup of hot water in the air and have it freeze before it hits the ground. Makes a neat sound too.


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> 54 days until Moon babies  and 87 till Babette babies.... * :hair: :wallbang: *


That makes me happy


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

NubianFan said:


> Patrick... doesn't life as we know it cease to exist at those temps? You are going to look like Hans Solo in the movie empire strikes back, we will have to melt you out of your frozen state later this year.


Not quite! :wink: :lol: It will sure feel like it though! :roll: :veryangry: :veryangry: :GAAH:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Oh, Jill, while I have you here...is my area a place where I would need cobalt supplements? What is severely lacking here these days?
> (I don't remember what the levels are supposed to be these days for proper nutrition, plus the area is changing)
> I gave copper in October and they still have red where their black should be. Not much red, but it's definitely noticeable in the sun, some of the cou blancs have perfect black color, while others have red in their tails and hind legs, while another has red in the dorsal stripe.


This 
Thank you


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

goathiker said:


> The coldest I've ever been through was -85. It's kind of cool to throw a cup of hot water in the air and have it freeze before it hits the ground. Makes a neat sound too.


I've done the water thing already this year! :lol: :smile:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> The coldest I've ever been through was -85. It's kind of cool to throw a cup of hot water in the air and have it freeze before it hits the ground. Makes a neat sound too.


How do people live in that!? I'd be dead, no doubt about it :lol:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> You have it down to the second Patrick?! :lol:


I could have, but by the time I'd post it it would be something else. :wink: :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That is so cool Jill!  I wish I could try that! Not that I'm inviting it to get any colder! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> How do people live in that!? I'd be dead, no doubt about it :lol:


I would be a popsicle! I HATE the cold!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> How do people live in that!? I'd be dead, no doubt about it :lol:


I'll tell you in a few days! :wink: :grin:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> I could have, but by the time I'd post it it would be something else. :wink: :lol:


Very true  lol!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> That is so cool Jill!  I wish I could try that! Not that I'm inviting it to get any colder! :lol:


Hahahahaha!!! No pun intended! :wink: "That is so cool Jill! :wink: :ROFL: :lol: :laugh:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: nice knowing you :wave: 

Meanwhile in California.... today was a nice 60°


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :lol: nice knowing you :wave:
> 
> Meanwhile in California.... today was a nice 60°


*Jaw drop, hide in a corner wishing I lived in California, etc.* :wink:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :lol: nice knowing you :wave:
> 
> Meanwhile in California.... today was a nice 60°


:lol:

Oh don't rub it in Lacie!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Hahahahaha!!! No pun intended! :wink: "That is so cool Jill! :wink: :ROFL: :lol: :laugh:


:roll: :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It was 70° on Christmas :sun:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> How do people live in that!? I'd be dead, no doubt about it :lol:


Better question is why? I'd freeze into a human-sickle right when I step out the door. :lol:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Emzi00 said:


> Better question is why? I'd freeze into a human-sickle right when I step out the door. :lol:


That reminds me: if/when it gets -70* F out... It will be a 140* difference from inside the house to outside!!! :dazed: :dazed: :dazed: :grin:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :lol: nice knowing you :wave:
> 
> Meanwhile in California.... today was a nice 60°


I'm torn between telling you that I hate you and I want to move in with you. It was a toasty -10° here in Michigan today. :roll:


----------



## goathiker

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> This
> Thank you


Oh sorry...

Yes, I would definately recommend Cobalt and Iodine for your area. I found that Cargill makes a loose salt supplement that contains both, otherwise the blocks are good too.

We west coasters are also dealing with higher than normal radiation. I really think it's affecting our goats. The birthing problems in WA are scary this year. Iodine really helps with this.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> It was 70° on Christmas :sun:


Not listening *sticks fingers in ears* lalalalalala!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Emzi00 said:


> I'm torn between telling you that I hate you and I want to move in with you. It was a toasty -10° here in Michigan today. :roll:


That's WARM!!  :grin:


----------



## Emzi00

No Patrick, that's COLD!!!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Emzi00 said:


> No Patrick, that's COLD!!!


Warm for me! LOL :lol: JK :wink:


----------



## NubianFan

Emzi00 said:


> No Patrick, that's COLD!!!


I have to agree Patrick -10 is cold. See the cold is already starting to affect your cognitions, making you believe things that just aren't so...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> Oh sorry...
> 
> Yes, I would definately recommend Cobalt and Iodine for your area. I found that Cargill makes a loose salt supplement that contains both, otherwise the blocks are good too.
> 
> We west coasters are also dealing with higher than normal radiation. I really think it's affecting our goats. The birthing problems in WA are scary this year. Iodine really helps with this.


Would this work? Its at my local feed store, so I was going to try this one next.
http://www.farmerswarehouse.com/PDFs/Products/Minerals-Concentrates/1121T.pdf
Is my colbalt so bad I need to bolus, or should that mineral cover it?


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

NubianFan said:


> I have to agree Patrick -10 is cold. See the cold is already starting to affect your cognitions, making you believe things that just aren't so...


And 32* is *freezing* cold! LOL :smile: :crazy: :crazy:

GTG, talk to you all later! :wave:


----------



## goathiker

-10 is perfect...You can't run the sled dogs when it's any warmer than that, they get too hot.


----------



## Emzi00

:doh: And my mother just liked my truth is status on fb.... poo...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I never want to be where I need a sled to get around. I'm happy right here where it never gets below zero, I think the coldest it gets is the low teens.


----------



## NubianFan

goathiker said:


> -10 is perfect...You can't run the sled dogs when it's any warmer than that, they get too hot.


You know I respect your wisdom and sage advice Jill, but running sled dogs just isn't anything I have ever aspired to do!!! :grin:


----------



## NubianFan

Emzi00 said:


> :doh: And my mother just liked my truth is status on fb.... poo...


What does that mean?


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> What does that mean?


Well, on Facebook, you can post a status that pretty much says "Truth is lms" and people like it, then you post a thing on their wall. :/ And my mother liked my status and I'm not quite sure what to say.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I keep hearing baby chickens.... but I don't know if I'm actually hearing chickens, or if its the bird....


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Skyla's here! :grin:


----------



## NubianFan

oh okay, I thought you were busted or something.
Just say thanks!


----------



## Emzi00

So when I come help cook exotic chicken, do want to watch me tip your neighbors cows? I may need you there to take me to the ER......


----------



## goathiker

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Would this work? Its at my local feed store, so I was going to try this one next.
> http://www.farmerswarehouse.com/PDFs/Products/Minerals-Concentrates/1121T.pdf
> Is my colbalt so bad I need to bolus, or should that mineral cover it?


 That mineral really looks pretty good really. The iodine level it's self may take care of the problem. I could argue with some of the things in it but, your goals are different than mine

Try it out. If it's not quite enough, throw a blue block out by the water tank as well. Technically it should be enough.


----------



## NubianFan

I could eat my weight in flan right now, or egg custard, or creme brulee, any of those hey even tapioca pudding....


----------



## Emzi00

Ewwy Leslie


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> So when I come help cook exotic chicken, do want to watch me tip your neighbors cows? I may need you there to take me to the ER......


:lol: Yes... but only my neighbor that owns the really expensive feed store, he was the guy that brought that cow Jolene here, the one that tried to kill me.... he has Longhorn cattle...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm with Emma


----------



## goathiker

Hey, come down here Emma...We could go tip all the Tillamook dairy cows...They're all dehorned.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> That mineral really looks pretty good really. The iodine level it's self may take care of the problem. I could argue with some of the things in it but, your goals are different than mine
> 
> Try it out. If it's not quite enough, throw a blue block out by the water tank as well. Technically it should be enough.


Cool! So, are the things that you'd argue about, anything bad?


----------



## NubianFan

oh you girls!!! you just don't know what is good! first you diss on the beans and now the custardy desserts....


----------



## NubianFan

goathiker said:


> Hey, come down here Emma...We could go tip all the Tillamook dairy cows...They're all dehorned.


I can just see the headlines now....:laugh:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh and Emma, you forgot the " " for the "chicken" we're cooking..... shhh....


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :lol: Yes... but only my neighbor that owns the really expensive feed store, he was the guy that brought that cow Jolene here, the one that tried to kill me.... he has Longhorn cattle...


:laugh: I better really work on running then... I might be getting gauged :lol: So, yes, it'd be very handy if you were there to rush me in  :lol: 
I have the sudden urge to name something Jolene....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'll help you eat all the deserts Leslie :yum:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> I have the sudden urge to name something Jolene....


:shock: DO NOT DO THAT! :lol: Now that we're clear...


----------



## NubianFan

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I'll help you eat all the deserts Leslie :yum:


deal.... This isn't for amateurs anyway. :thumbup:


----------



## Emzi00

goathiker said:


> Hey, come down here Emma...We could go tip all the Tillamook dairy cows...They're all dehorned.


Yes!! Sounds like a plan, shall we plan for July 21, 2018? @ 3:45?


----------



## NubianFan

Hey that's my birthday, don't be making me bail y'all outta jail on my birthday.


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Oh and Emma, you forgot the " " for the "chicken" we're cooking..... shhh....


Yes, the "chicken" :shades:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :shock: DO NOT DO THAT! :lol: Now that we're clear...


Fine... maybe I'll name it Cuddly....


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> Hey that's my birthday, don't be making me bail y'all outta jail on my birthday.


Well, Lacie would be closer... so I don't think you'd have to... and you know it's me and Jill, we'd get away with it


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

No, better go ahead and name it Jolene.... and tell stupid people that its friendly :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

So... I just have to tell my brother then?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

A DEA Agent stopped at a ranch in Texas and talked to an old rancher. He told the rancher, "I need to inspect your ranch for illegally grown drugs." The rancher said, "okay, but don't go into that field over there...", as he pointed out the location. The DEA Agent verbally exploded and said, "look mister, I have the authority of the federal government with me!" Reaching into his rear back pocket, the arrogant officer removed his badge and proudly displayed it to the rancher. "See this badge?! This badge means I can go wherever I want... On any land! No questions asked, no answers given! Do you understand old man?!"

The rancher kindly nodded, apologized, and went about his chores. Moments later the rancher heard loud screams, he looked up and saw the DEA agent running for his life, being chased by the ranchers big Santa Gertrudis Bull...... With every step the bull was gaining ground on the officer, and it was likely that he'd sure enough get gored before he reached safety. The officer was clearly terrified. The old rancher threw down his tools, ran as fast as he could to the fence, and yelled at the top of his lungs......

"YOUR BADGE! SHOW HIM YOUR BADGE!"


----------



## NubianFan

What about naming one of your registered alpine doelings, Cuddly Jolene?


----------



## Emzi00

:slapfloor: That's hilarious!


----------



## NubianFan

That bulls looks mad, I don't think he likes it that he laid in his own poop.


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> What about naming one of your registered alpine doelings, Cuddly Jolene?


:laugh: That'd just be a cruel trick!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

That's a good one! :ROFL: :ROFL: :smile:


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie, did you ever get Peeps bred?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> That bulls looks mad, I don't think he likes it that he laid in his own poop.


and then someone took a picture of it  :laugh:


----------



## goathiker

The ingredients I would argue with are the GMO's and the poor main source of copper. Nothing horrible.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ah, nothing that bad then.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I am COLD!


----------



## Emzi00

Fine then Lacie *sniffle* Just don't answer me then. *sniffle*


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I am COLD!


You're cold!?!?!?! Ask me in a few days when it's -70!!! :roll: :grin: :smile: :wink: :wink: :snowman: :snowman: :snowman: :snowman: :snowman: :snowman: :snowman: :snowman: :snowman: :snowman: :snowman: :snowman:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL!! Sorry, but right now, it's cold and I'm complaining! You have every right to complain too! :lol:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> ROFL!! Sorry, but right now, it's cold and I'm complaining! You have every right to complain too! :lol:


Oh, trust me, I'll be complaining when the time comes! :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So this is how Ellie has decided she eats her hay now :lol: I think I'm gonna screw the feeder to the wall tomorrow lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Fine then Lacie *sniffle* Just don't answer me then. *sniffle*


Sorry, didn't see it. I honestly don't know... I hope so, she's not short cycling anymore....or cycling at all for that matter. So I hope so, that'd be great :greengrin: If she is bred, she's bred to Nehru.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Oh, trust me, I'll be complaining when the time comes! :wink: :greengrin:


:slapfloor:

Ok.. My head hurts... Trying to think to hard :lol:
I think I'm gonna head to bed now..


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> So this is how Ellie has decided she eats her hay now :lol: I think I'm gonna screw the feeder to the wall tomorrow lol


Don't you know that hay tastes better when the bucket is sideways?!?! And it's also better at the bottom of the bucket! :wink: :lol: :wink: :lol: :lol: :smile:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:wave: Night Skyla


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Guess so :roll: it's also a great way to waste 90% of it! :hair:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :wave: Night Skyla


Night Lacie  :wave:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> :slapfloor:
> 
> Ok.. My head hurts... Trying to think to hard :lol:
> I think I'm gonna head to bed now..


You think you're heading to bed or you know you're heading to bed? LOL, I'm just making you think more! LOL :wink: :smile: Sleep helps with headaches. :wink: Quote from Yoda (Star Wars not the buck :wink: "Do or do not... There is no try". :smile: :coffee2:


----------



## Emzi00

I think we may need updated pictures of Noel soon... in the very near future....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> You think you're heading to bed or you know you're heading to bed? LOL, I'm just making you think more! LOL :wink: :smile: Sleep helps with headaches. :wink: Quote from Yoda (Star Wars not the buck :wink: "Do or do not... There is no try". :smile: :coffee2:


I'm going to go to bed lol!

Lacie.. I looked at that hay exchange thing... Nothing close enough... For any sort of hay... I will check CL later.. Anyone know someone who wants to buy a buck so I can buy hay?? I need hay and I don't know where this money to buy it is coming from right now... Oye vey!

Ok.. Good night! Lol


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Goodnight, Skyla! :smile: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> I think we may need updated pictures of Noel soon... in the very near future....


She's pretty cute, getting darker too. She's kind of a dark peach color now.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I'm going to go to bed lol!
> 
> Lacie.. I looked at that hay exchange thing... Nothing close enough... For any sort of hay... I will check CL later.. Anyone know someone who wants to buy a buck so I can buy hay?? I need hay and I don't know where this money to buy it is coming from right now... Oye vey!
> 
> Ok.. Good night! Lol


Most of them deliver you know, right?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah.. Bit it was like free if within 50 miles... I can barely afford hay never mind delivery! Lol! I will look again tomorrow...


----------



## Emzi00

Pictures are better than words..... but words are better than nothing......   :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

How many small square bales equal a round bale?? Wonder if it would be cheaper to get a few round bales... onder:


----------



## Emzi00

I don't like round bales......


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

If I was to guess: ~12-16. It will vary depending on type though. :smile: Just my guess... :wink: :smile:

Why don't you like rounds, Emma?

Edit - Probably more around 10-12.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I don't like them either Emma.. They are annoying and make such a mess! But if it will save me some money until I sell some kids then I will suck it up and deal with a few lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well if it's that many bales.. I think it would be worth it! All I can find on CL right now for square bales is $6-$7 a bale! (WORST time ever to be looking for hay! :wallbang:
Now to find prices on some round bales..


----------



## Emzi00

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> If I was to guess: ~12-16. It will vary depending on type though. :smile: Just my guess... :wink: :smile:
> 
> Why don't you like rounds, Emma?


Well, around here the quality of rounds aren't like the square bales. About half a round will get wasted because it has like no nutrition, worse than straw. They're harder to store if you don't have a lot of space, you need a way to move the lug of a thing, and I like the shape of a square better... I'm weird, it bugs me if bales aren't squares just because of the shape...


----------



## Emzi00

Skyla, $6-7 doesn't compare to what it costs on the west coast!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

I think I'm lucky: square bales cost around 2-3 dollars here! :smile:


----------



## goathiker

Emzi00 said:


> Skyla, $6-7 doesn't compare to what it costs on the west coast!


 That's for sure...


----------



## Texaslass

Sorry I had to leave earlier. :/



Emzi00 said:


> Sarah. Looky.
> http://www.freewebs.com/granted-wishes/gchleah.htm


Nice!!  :drool:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> I think I'm lucky: square bales cost around 2-3 dollars here! :smile:


 Can *sometimes* pay that in the summer.. But not this time of the year..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

What do you pay Jill? (If you don't mind me asking) is it crazy?

I found these people  gonna email them 
http://www.newenglandhaysupply.com/index.html


----------



## Texaslass

goathiker said:


> Emma, that means that your water has a lot of Calcium in it and you would want to be careful not to bucks and wethers too much alfalfa without grass hay or grain to balance it.


Mine is all white, what does that mean?  (no, I didn't figure it out based on everyone elses, I am slow tonight. :lol


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Can *sometimes* pay that in the summer.. But not this time of the year..


Didn't think about that! We usually get it sometime around June. I would assume that farmers don't want to sell the hay that _they_ need; hence higher price. Did you just short stock hay this year? Too many animals! :wink:


----------



## Emzi00

We were recovering from a bad year, so prices were a bit higher than normal. Alfalfa was $6-8 a square bale, and grass hay was $3-4. Alfalfa is usually about $5, and grass hay is usually $2-3 a bale. Perks of living in the midwest I guess. 
I got mine for $4 a bale.


----------



## Texaslass

NubianFan said:


> Patrick... doesn't life as we know it cease to exist at those temps? You are going to look like Hans Solo in the movie empire strikes back, we will have to melt you out of your frozen state later this year.


:slapfloor: Be prepared for temporary loss of vision as well.  :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

We pay $20 a bale for alfalfa, $16 for a crappy bale of grain hay that's full of stickers, and $10 for stock hay (sometimes it's full of mold, dirt and stickers, and its black, and sometimes it's like the grain hay)


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

I'm going to go to bed! Talk to you tomorrow! :wave:


----------



## Emzi00

Square bales Lacie? :shocked:


----------



## NubianFan

good grief I got my large round bales of good hay this year for 15 dollars a bale.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Didn't think about that! We usually get it sometime around June. I would assume that farmers don't want to sell the hay that _they_ need; hence higher price. Did you just short stock hay this year? Too many animals! :wink:


Yah, we normally do too  then again in late summer/fall 

Oh I knew we were going to need more then what we had gotten.. But I guess others didn't believe me... :roll: 
But yes.. Adding a few unintentional purchases didn't help matters :lol: 
We need another place to store more hay.. So that will come in the spring too..

I just found some round bales $35-$45


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> We were recovering from a bad year, so prices were a bit higher than normal. Alfalfa was $6-8 a square bale, and grass hay was $3-4. Alfalfa is usually about $5, and grass hay is usually $2-3 a bale. Perks of living in the midwest I guess.
> I got mine for $4 a bale.


That's not bad Emma


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> We pay $20 a bale for alfalfa, $16 for a crappy bale of grain hay that's full of stickers, and $10 for stock hay (sometimes it's full of mold, dirt and stickers, and its black, and sometimes it's like the grain hay)


*falls over dead* that is insane! :shocked: that is why I don't buy alfalfa.. I haven't been able to find any besides at TSC and it's $20 a bale there!


----------



## Texaslass

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> That's WARM!!  :grin:


It was 26 degrees F here last night and I was freezing inside with the heat on, under three blankets, wearing socks and a jacket and with a cat sleeping on me!! :ROFL: (she's only allowed to sleep with me when it's freezing out, she drools. )
No, actually I was only freezing until the heat came on, then I roasted and had to shed a bunch of layers... :lol:
But it was COLD!


----------



## Emzi00

Yeah, I wasn't complaining, if I were out west I'd be complaining :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> good grief I got my large round bales of good hay this year for 15 dollars a bale.


Lucky you!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Yeah, I wasn't complaining, if I were out west I'd be complaining :lol:


Hahaha! :lol: I would be too!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Square bales Lacie? :shocked:


Yep. And a bag of dairy grain is $35, boer goat grain is $12-17 (depending on the guy at the counter), sweet cob is $15, alfalfa pellets are $20, beet pulp is $17, boss is $40, calf manna substitute is $30, milk replacer is $70-80, bird food is $20, dog food is $30, pig food is $15, fish food is $30. It's an expensive world out here!


----------



## Emzi00

What about regular oats?


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Anyone know someone who wants to buy a buck so I can buy hay??


*raises hand*

But first I have to sell one, and maybe one of Ella's kids. (if I can bear to  )


----------



## Emzi00

Sarah, which buck are you planning on selling?


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Skyla, $6-7 doesn't compare to what it costs on the west coast!


We accidentally bought 5 bales the other day at $18 a bale!! :-o
Then we found out that the feed store a couple of blocks away has 'em for half that. So our "cheap" hay is $9 a bale, usually. :/


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> What about regular oats?


Don't know. They don't carry oats, barley ,and all that jazz.


----------



## NubianFan

That was a bargain they are usually around 25 a bale but still.... 20 dollars for a square bale eeekkk


----------



## Emzi00

So, out west is expensive, but not cold......


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Yep. And a bag of dairy grain is $35, boer goat grain is $12-17 (depending on the guy at the counter), sweet cob is $15, alfalfa pellets are $20, beet pulp is $17, boss is $40, calf manna substitute is $30, milk replacer is $70-80, bird food is $20, dog food is $30, pig food is $15, fish food is $30. It's an expensive world out here!


Holy crap Lacie!! No wonder your feed bill is so high! How do you feed all your animals! How do you have that many animals?! Lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> *raises hand*
> 
> But first I have to sell one, and maybe one of Ella's kids. (if I can near to  )


LOL! Well I need him gonna ASAP!  lol!


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Sarah, which buck are you planning on selling?


Did you not catch up on the Cinderella thread?
I haven't _completely_ decided yet, but I may have to sell Breck.  :tears:
I really need the money, and there's a few other reasons as well. :/


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Holy crap Lacie!! No wonder your feed bill is so high! How do you feed all your animals! How do you have that many animals?! Lol!


She does occasionally work.... you know she's an executioner right...?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> That was a bargain they are usually around 25 a bale but still.... 20 dollars for a square bale eeekkk


Yah.. Crazy!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> She does occasionally work.... you know she's an executioner right...?


But still! I work and I would never be able to afford that! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Holy crap Lacie!! No wonder your feed bill is so high! How do you feed all your animals! How do you have that many animals?! Lol!


:ROFL: That's part of the reason why my animals are expensive! To cover the cost of feeding them! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> Did you not catch up on the Cinderella thread?
> I haven't _completely_ decided yet, but I may have to sell Breck.  :tears:
> I really need the money, and there's a few other reasons as well. :/


I have not... I guess I will then...
That stinks..


----------



## Texaslass

> *raises hand*
> 
> But first I have to sell one, and maybe one of Ella's kids. (if I can bear to)


^^ sorry, I fixed that. It was supposed to say "bear to", not "near". :doh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :ROFL: That's part of the reason why my animals are expensive! To cover the cost of feeding them! :lol:


Lol! Man... I would only have a few if I had to pay that! Oye vey! My head hurts just thinking about that! >_<


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :ROFL: That's part of the reason why my animals are expensive! To cover the cost of feeding them! :lol:


........The other part being that they are awesome......


----------



## goathiker

I pay $18.99 for orchard grass, $19.99 for alfalfa. Both of these are compressed 80lb. bales. I can get local hay for $10.99 but it's not even worth feeding. Plus they fertilize it with cow poop so, it's full of parasites. 

It's triplets


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oye... Head agin... 

Just heard back from the people in MA I posted about above... Yah.. They are three hours away! I can only imagine what delivery will be! I'm gonna have to tell them never mind..


----------



## NubianFan

Well I guess I better go to bed. Ttytml


----------



## usamagoat

in my country for a bale it is sometimes $7.00, $14.00, $20.00 depending on the season!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ttyl Leslie...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Oye... Head agin...
> 
> Just heard back from the people in MA I posted about above... Yah.. They are three hours away! I can only imagine what delivery will be! I'm gonna have to tell them never mind..


Oh my gosh, Skyla! Just ask what the delivery fee would be from all the closest people! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Night Leslie


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> I have not... I guess I will then...
> That stinks..


Yeah, it does. :/

Okay, I will do bullets, it'll help me too, to remember all the reasons. 

1. I think the breeder lady forgot about me-I've tried several times recently, but haven't heard from her in a couple of months- so I have no assurance that I'll ever be able to get him registered, which really stinks. I really would like to raise registered Nigerians.
2. His conformation.
All his hooves toe out really badly, he has no brisket, no power or strength in front end assembly, and his rear legs are SO posty he can't even really walk normally, poor guy. His gait is really stiff.
And no width or arch in the escutcheon either. I really don't want to pass any of these traits along to future kids, and my two little girls have some of the same faults, so not a good match there.
3. He has horns. (abeit AWESOME ones), and as much as I love them, I am going to try to cull all horns from my /our animals. They scare me a bit. :?
4.He won't get friendly, and while that could be remedied, I'd like a buck that is friendly to begin with, I don't have time for that.
5. He isn't a very....eager breeder. He's not good about getting the job done, I think that's why it took so long for Ella to take.... Might have something to do with his posty rear legs, I'm not sure. he doesn't jump very well I don't think. :chin:
6. I need the money to care for my other goats. I don't make money really,, so at the moment it's one of my only options. :/

There you have it. :shrug: I don't want to sell him, but I need to. This did help, now I'm sure of it at least.


----------



## usamagoat

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Ttyl Leslie...


what does ttyl stand for?:?:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well, I'm looking for close people with good hay! And right now, that is hard... I'm going to wait for this guy to make my head hurt again when he tells me the prices.. Then tomorrow I am going to email those people about the round bales...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

usamagoat said:


> what does ttyl stand for?:?:


Talk to you later


----------



## usamagoat

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Talk to you later


oh!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Night Leslie

I just realized something... I need a doe in milk pretty soon because I have a doe due to kid at some point, she's looking pretty loose back there (don't have a date, silent cycles), but she had horrible mastitis one year and has never produced a drop since!


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie, whatcha think?
http://www.freewebs.com/granted-wishes/gchleah.htm


----------



## usamagoat

Night leslie, emma, skyla and everyone! oh and sarah!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Lacie, whatcha think?
> http://www.freewebs.com/granted-wishes/gchleah.htm


Funny you should ask... I've been looking at her and if she wasn't for sale, I would have bought kids from her, and had them shipped to me!


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh: So then you like her... What about their doe Vanessa?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I like Vanessa' s body style, conformation etc, but I feel her udder could be bigger. :chin: I like her all together as a dairy doe, but I like Leah better.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I hope nobody buys Leah... I want a doe from her...


----------



## Emzi00

Bigger, better, faster, stronger. 
I do too, but I like Vanessa not just because she's nice, she's like Billie's great granddam or something like that. :lol: I don't feel like checking right now


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I hope nobody buys Leah... I want a doe from her...


Get in line after me, I am the one who lives in the same state as the darn thing


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ah, haha, I see.

Man, I hope The Buck Bank is still in business! There is one buck in particular that I would like the genetics he has back in my herd! (His dad is Wailea's brother)


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Get in line after me, I am the one who lives in the same state as the darn thing


Ok, fabulous idea! Buy Leah, and I'll trade you kids, straight across!


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Ah, haha, I see.
> 
> Man, I hope The Buck Bank is still in business! There is one buck in particular that I would like the genetics he has back in my herd! (His dad is Wailea's brother)


Name on him?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That buck, or Wailea's brother?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

The buck on that site is on page 5, Wailatpu American Dream


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Ok, fabulous idea! Buy Leah, and I'll trade you kids, straight across!


I don't know... you might need to throw me in a buckling as well.... don't care outta who.. Okay, anyone that's not an Oberhasli or Boer... 
I don't know, we'll see. I'm still kinda just looking around.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Actually if they are still in business, I'd end up spending over $400 on straws from a bunch of them, I likes them a lot


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> The buck on that site is on page 5, Wailatpu American Dream


I like him.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> I don't know... you might need to throw me in a buckling as well.... don't care outta who.. Okay, anyone that's not an Oberhasli or Boer...
> I don't know, we'll see. I'm still kinda just looking around.


:lol: Hmm, how about you buy Leah, ship her to me, and I'll ship you Moon?


----------



## Emzi00

How about Twister? He's on the same page


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :lol: Hmm, how about you buy Leah, ship her to me, and I'll ship you Moon?


How about buy Leah, ship her to you, and you ship me Babette baby and Goober?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> I like him.


I like how they say he's a good udder improver! :lol: No, really?! :ROFL: sorry, it's just funny to me. I mean just look at the udders behind that buck! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> How about buy Leah, ship her to you, and you ship me Babette baby and Goober?


Deal! I'm done with him anyway! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

But he's so fluffy!!! You've got to at least show him some before he comes my way  You guys have way more sanctioned shows out there.


----------



## Emzi00

If I ever do AI, I'm putting Redwood Hills Prophet Patriot on my list....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I would show him, but he'd be competing against larger bucks (I weaned him at 6 weeks...)


----------



## Emzi00

Why six weeks...?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> If I ever do AI, I'm putting Redwood Hills Prophet Patriot on my list....


Just from the buck bank my list is
Falcor
Seth
Sonny
Tonto
Patriot
American Dream
Roque
Goldengenes
Fantastic Ladd
And possibly Twister


----------



## Emzi00

Meme's Pride Sir Lancelot.... page 3...... daaaaaaaannnnnngggggggg.... I like him.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Why six weeks...?


His sister was half his size by then. He was hogging all the milk, little pig.


----------



## Emzi00

Aahh. I see.
I found Seth, I'm in love....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm tempted with Lancelot, just with the old Sodium lines, but I don't like the rumps. I might go for it anyway though, if they're still in business that is.

All those are OLD boys too, imagine the color and depth I'd bring back! :greengrin:


----------



## Emzi00

When you bring it back, send it to me!! If they're still in business, I'm tempted to try AI so I can get that. I really don't like the non-depthy(yes, I just made that up) does I'm seeing. That's one of the main reasons why I like Wailea so much.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'll send you pics  :slapfloor: If they are still in business, I'd have enough straws to AI for years!


----------



## Emzi00

Better than nothing! :lol: But seriously, if you bring sexy back, send me a buckling.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, will you be paying for said buckling?


----------



## Emzi00

If said buckling is under $700, then yes.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That's doable. :hi5:

Those bucks crossed with Clarice ought to produce some wild color! She has cool colored kids with a plan chamoisee buck!


----------



## Emzi00

I feel a scheme coming on. :hi5: 
I can't really tell what to think of Clarice, you need better pictures.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

She's short for sure (about 26" at the withers), she is one of triplets, and when I get updated pics, you'll see that she has one of the older body styles.


----------



## Emzi00

Wow, she's real short then, only two in. taller than my 10 month olds.


----------



## Emzi00

Goats were just on my tv... they had steep rumps....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Peeps is from triplets and she's that short too. Babette is 28", Moon is 30", Gracie is 27".
BUT the hight is what they gain first, Goober is as tall as her, but he doesn't have they length and body yet. Clarice is a very deep, long bodied doe.


----------



## Emzi00

My appreciation for Clarice just grew immensely...


----------



## Emzi00

Billie has tons of depth for her age, but not a whole lot of length. I hope that the buck she's bred to will give the kids best of both worlds.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I love Clarice's body and mammary, but I hate her. She is the worst goat to catch since she can run up a 6 foot wood fence and flip a U into another pen! :veryangry: :wallbang: :hair: Wilder than a March hare! But it's my fault, I didn't love it enough when she was little  There have been times that I have had to skip milking her sometimes twice in a row since I couldn't catch her!


----------



## Emzi00

:lol: Next time she does that, take a video!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: she hasn't done it in a while, she's no spring chicken. I believe she's 7? But if I ever have the chance, I'll try to get. a video, it all happens so fast though :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Buffy's baby picture is too cute


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:laugh: She's so fat, it's hilarious when she runs. She can't quite make the jump onto the rock that the 2 week old kids play on. She makes it most of the time, but sometimes she doesn't make it and she biffs it. 
She's such a lumbering, slow runner.


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh: That's too funny.  
I have to go back to school monday, and I have to get up early. I still have homework too, I really procrastinate to much. I'll just do a homework marathon this weekend. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, good luck with the homework! Hope it goes quickly.

I'm about to go find Roo (she roams the house, still less than 2 lbs!), and find something to eat (haven't eaten yet today).

So farewell!


----------



## Emzi00

Bye :wave: Good luck finding Roo.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Just got back from watching The Book Thief. Words have a hard time describing it, which it funny because the movie is almost essentially about words.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> :laugh: That's too funny.
> I have to go back to school monday, and I have to get up early. I still have homework too, I really procrastinate to much. I'll just do a homework marathon this weekend. :lol:


Me too :lol: I totally put it all off


----------



## nchen7

Leslie - I love a custardy dessert. maybe even a spoon full of pastry cream... mmm

Emma - you can name your Babette baby Jolene :ROFL:


so I don't know what's wrong with me. I've been waking up earlier and earlier. this past week (other than new years day...), I've been waking up at like 5:30. and today, I GOT UP at 5, which meant I was wide awake laying in bed for a while before that. what's the deal?!!? it's still pitch black out...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Good morning 

Oh that's no fun Ni!


----------



## Emzi00

But if I did that Ni, Lacie would hate me! :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Before I read anything, I just wanna say, someone killed my internet again last night. :GAAH: :eyeroll: Sorry 'bout that.:roll: Then I slept late cause I was sleeping hard... I had a dream that Cinderella had one enormous buckling that was all black with just a couple patches of white.  The exact opposite of what I want her to have. :lol:
And the dream ended before I found out if she'd have any more. Typical.


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Bigger, better, faster, stronger.


I love that song; the one by Daft Punk.


----------



## Emzi00

I had a dream.... Lacie and I were picking out bucks to use for AI....


----------



## Texaslass

I scare y'all off?! :sigh:


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> I had a dream.... Lacie and I were picking out bucks to use for AI....


:laugh: The things us goat people dream about!  :lol:

What's the deal, we posted at the same time and it says your post was at 9:27 and mine 9:29?! :scratch:


----------



## nchen7

I'm back...been puttering around the house. having a quiet weekend. just made some goats milk mozzarella balls.....they're still not great but they work...


----------



## Texaslass

So, Emma, do I have your approval of my reasons for selling Breck? 

(If I start talking a lot, it's because the cup of coffee I just had is beginning to kick in... :lol


----------



## Emzi00

I know,we were kinda doing that last night. :lol: But I seriously had a dream about it. I was like standing next to Lacie, and I pointing at a screen, moving my hand side to side and up and down, trying to like describe the shape of whatever buck it was :laugh:
I dreamt of goats the night before too. And the night before that I had a really weird dream. I normally don't either.


----------



## Emzi00

Yes, approval.


----------



## nchen7

Sarah, those are good reasons to sell Breck.


----------



## Texaslass

Thanks y'all.  I think so, but it's nice to have backup. I'm not sure how much I should charge though?? :scratch:
Probably not more than like $75, him being unregistered and not people friendly and all....:chin:


----------



## Emzi00

Some people may not care if he's registered. He doesn't have terrible conformation. He has a huge set of horns(eye of the beholder...). I'd say $100-125, since he does have some strong points.


----------



## fishin816

Hi everyone!!!! 

I have a random question. 

Who leaves out alfalfa pellets or beet pulp free choice? 
Whats the benefits of doing that? Do the goaties scarf them down the second put them out there? Or do they just eat it like minerals? I was thinking about free feeding these feeds.


----------



## Emzi00

I do free choice alfalfa pellets. 
One benefit is that there is practically no waste, they also have calcium in them.
They nibble on them like they would minerals, just come get some throughout the day. However, it might take them a while to figure out that they'll have them at all times, and they might scarf it down to start. So start slow.
I like it because it cuts back on hay waste and they get more good stuff from it than the grass hay I have.


----------



## fishin816

Emzi00 said:


> I do free choice alfalfa pellets. One benefit is that there is practically no waste, they also have calcium in them. They nibble on them like they would minerals, just come get some throughout the day. However, it might take them a while to figure out that they'll have them at all times, and they might scarf it down to start. So start slow. I like it because it cuts back on hay waste and they get more good stuff from it than the grass hay I have.


Thanks Emma. I might try that!


----------



## Texaslass

Same here. ^^  Edit: I do the same as Emma, for the same reasons. 



Emzi00 said:


> Some people may not care if he's registered. He doesn't have terrible conformation. He has a huge set of horns(eye of the beholder...). I'd say $100-125, since he does have some strong points.


True dat.  I was thinking out loud, and I don't like overcharging, but yeah, I guess he does have some very good points.  
He is pretty uphill and wide, among other things, so that's good. Plus he does have some good lines going for him, I think Twincreeks among them. 
The reason I'm not sure is cause the lady doesn't have her goats on her website, she stopped breeding, I think. 
And she sent me pictures of his sire and dam's papers once, but I lost them-my email ate them. :/
And at the time I wasn't very knowledgeable, so the names didn't stick.


----------



## Emzi00

I need food.......


----------



## Texaslass

I need to not drink any more coffee, but I want toooo....  I don't want food, I just want coffee!! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

I'm surprised I'm actually hungry, I ate too much yesterday.


----------



## Texaslass

Humans are weird, needing food like, every few hours. :scratch: Sometimes I'm glad cause I like food, but other times it's just a nuisance. :lol: I mean, not very handy in a situation when you don't have food! You'd think we'd be made to survive a little longer without it!


----------



## Emzi00

It's not hard to go without food, I mean I couldn't go more than a day or two without complaining.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey guys  just went to two feed store and TSC and spent too much money!  :lol: 

That guy STILL hasn't gotten back toe with a price! He's like dancing around it... I'm just gonna email these other people and see what they say...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok... So no one around here sells chaffhaye... I found this (mostly alfalfa with some Timothy that was in the field or something? I forget how they explained it lol!) 
But I'm trying to figure out how much to feed of it... :/ 
They said they have another one that is all alfalfa that they can order... I'll see how much that one is next time I'm in there... This one was $17.99 with my discount...


----------



## Texaslass

No, I know, but I mean any longer than that and you'd start fainting and stuff.
My mom makes too much good food all the time, so I just eat less so I can still enjoy it every day. 
Plus I don't think it's good for you to go a long time without eating, even if it is easy. :shrug:
I never really felt the need to go more than maybe a day and a half without eating anything....but I used to do that often.... Till I realized I could just eat less. :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

I just eat less now too.


----------



## Texaslass

Skyla, I'm no help on the hay.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

I hardly ever eat breakfast. :doh: I know I should, but for whatever reason things don't look very appetizing in the mornings. :shrug: :smile:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I don't eat NEARLY as much as I used to! (Like I are 10 tacos once! A whole pizza, pretty much a whole loaf of bread as French toast... ) 
My parents are always like "you ok?" Lol!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Ok... So no one around here sells chaffhaye... I found this (mostly alfalfa with some Timothy that was in the field or something? I forget how they explained it lol!)
> But I'm trying to figure out how much to feed of it... :/
> They said they have another one that is all alfalfa that they can order... I'll see how much that one is next time I'm in there... This one was $17.99 with my discount...


I don't know about the amounts to feed. Does your TSC sell Standlee? They have 100% chopped alfalfa stuff! :laugh: I don't really know how to explain it! :wink:  I also don't know about the price. I would think since it's brand name that it would be more expensive, but who knows? :shrug: :wink: :grin:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> Skyla, I'm no help on the hay.


That's ok.. Thanks tough


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I don't eat NEARLY as much as I used to! (Like I are 10 tacos once! A whole pizza, pretty much a whole loaf of bread as French toast... )
> My parents are always like "you ok?" Lol!


I don't think my stomach physically has enough room for that!  :smile:


----------



## Texaslass

I don't really like breakfast either, unless I don't eat practically anything after lunch the day before.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> I don't know about the amounts to feed. Does your TSC sell Standlee? They have 100% chopped alfalfa stuff! :laugh: I don't really know how to explain it! :wink:


Yes, and I went to TSC first... They only carry Standlee pellets and cubes.. The only chopped hay they had was Timothy and Timothy/Alfalfa... And it was Dumor brand which I don't like... But it was much cheaper then this stuff! :shock:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> I don't think my stomach physically has enough room for that!  :smile:


ROFL!! Trust me I was FULL after each of those meals! :lol: that was me and my friend having contests lol!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That seems really expensive for a 40lb bag of hay.


----------



## Emzi00

I hardly ever eat lunch, because I'm never hungry at lunch time, nor do I like the food my school has.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> That seems really expensive for a 40lb bag of hay.


I agree and won't be buying it again :lol: but it was all they had that was mostly alfalfa..


----------



## Texaslass

I pretty much always eat lunch, lol! Best and biggest meal of the day!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok, so I can get this stuff
http://lucernefarms.com/traditional-blends/
The Alfa supreme.. It just has to be ordered.. and it should be in the $13 price range.. How's it look to y'all? The first one 'Hi Fiber' is one that he showed me first.. And he said they have the Totally Timothy.. But I want the alfalfa not Timothy...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Did I scare y'all away??


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

None of those look like they are very high quality. Alfalfa, and hay in general is supposed to be bright and green.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I know that... But it's all that is around here.. Even the bales alfalfa at TSC (the $20 bales) aren't all that good looking.. But, they also have molasses in them... :shrug: 
It looks better here:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Is there one without molasses in it?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yes, but not alfalfa...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

and they are smaller bags...
The one that I just bought has more molasses then these ones here do..

http://lucernefarms.com/molasses-free-blends/


----------



## Trickyroo

Im trying to read these posts here to see what ya'll are talking a bouts and all I got was a eating contest and Skyla is eating this hay in a bag with a friend…….

Am I close ?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL Laura!! :ROFL: sorta :laugh: 

I am NOT eating this hay in a bag, but my goats are lol! But the rest is right  lol!


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh , guess I didn't read far enough back


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! 

No, me and my friend, in the past, had eating contests  

And now I'm trying to find a good 'pasture in a bag' for my goats


----------



## Trickyroo

I have been buying smaller bales of nice grass hay and second cut orchard that my goats have been going through like water !
They don't last at all , not like the alfalfa bales do . I wish I could find a alternative as well. Im thinking of doing what Jill does with leaving alfalfa pellets out and giving smaller amounts of hay…..

I think it will be cheaper buying bags of alfalfa pellets then bales of hay and there will be no waste of alfalfa pellets. At least not like the hay.


----------



## Trickyroo

Going out with the dogs for a game of snow ball 
Talk to everyone later


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Hey guys  just went to two feed store and TSC and spent too much money!  :lol:
> 
> That guy STILL hasn't gotten back toe with a price! He's like dancing around it... I'm just gonna email these other people and see what they say...


We've all been guilty of spending too much money at TSC. Don't feel guilty..... Lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:laugh: Not me, I've shopped there exactly three times in my life.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Trickyroo said:


> I have been buying smaller bales of nice grass hay and second cut orchard that my goats have been going through like water !
> They don't last at all , not like the alfalfa bales do . I wish I could find a alternative as well. Im thinking of doing what Jill does with leaving alfalfa pellets out and giving smaller amounts of hay&#8230;..
> 
> I think it will be cheaper buying bags of alfalfa pellets then bales of hay and there will be no waste of alfalfa pellets. At least not like the hay.


I've been pondering it too... Still thinking about it..


----------



## Scottyhorse

I got my new fish tank set up :greengrin: Water is still cloudy, and plants have a lot of filling in to do. Will ad shrimp in about two weeks, and then fish a few after that.


----------



## fishin816

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :laugh: Not me, I've shopped there exactly three times in my life.


Are you sure?!? That sounds a little odd...... Lol


----------



## fishin816

Scottyhorse said:


> I got my new fish tank set up :greengrin: Water is still cloudy, and plants have a lot of filling in to do. Will ad shrimp in about two weeks, and then fish a few after that.
> View attachment 51854


How many aquariums do you have Sydney?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Trickyroo said:


> Going out with the dogs for a game of snow ball
> Talk to everyone later


Sounds fun!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :laugh: Not me, I've shopped there exactly three times in my life.


There is something wrong with that...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> I got my new fish tank set up :greengrin: Water is still cloudy, and plants have a lot of filling in to do. Will ad shrimp in about two weeks, and then fish a few after that.
> View attachment 51854


It looks great Sydney!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

fishin816 said:


> Are you sure?!? That sounds a little odd...... Lol


100% sure! I don't like it, plus it like a 45 minute drive one way.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I can see if it's a 45 min drive.. Mine is like 2min down the road lol!

How do you not like it?!


----------



## fishin816

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> 100% sure! I don't like it, plus it like a 45 minute drive one way.


I am shocked


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I honestly like the small, close, family like feed stores.. But we know everyone at TSC quite well, so I like my TSC too  lol!


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I can see if it's a 45 min drive.. Mine is like 2min down the road lol!
> 
> How do you not like it?!


I'm wondering that too...


----------



## Emzi00

Stop lurking Sarah..


----------



## Texaslass

:hair: :GAAH: :wallbang:
I hate shopping online!! My eyes are about to fall right out of their sockets!
I got an Amazon card, and I'm trying to spend it, but it's so hard to choose, there's too many options for every kind of thing I want!!


----------



## Emzi00

Simple solution, just buy the stuff I want.. and have it sent to me..


----------



## Texaslass

:laugh: :slapfloor:

But..but...... I need stuff!  I just have a hard time deciding.....


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Stop lurking Sarah..


Oh, you were lurking too!


----------



## Emzi00

No, I was catching up on the pages I missed while I left to eat..


----------



## Texaslass

I give up!! I'll come back later when my brain isn't fried! :GAAH:
Among other things, I'm probably getting a couple of Britt Nicole albums..


----------



## Texaslass

I think I'm gonna go outside and let this crazy wind we're having blow the cobwebs out of my poor frazzled brain. :roll: Maybe walk lil' tubby around, get her some exercise. (AKA Ella. :laugh


----------



## Emzi00

:thumbup:


----------



## Emzi00

Ich habe braune und blonde haare. Ich auch habe blaue Augen.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> I give up!! I'll come back later when my brain isn't fried! :GAAH:
> 
> Among other things, I'm probably getting a couple of Britt Nicole albums..


Good choice  lol


----------



## littlegoatgirl

:wave:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey Sarah  I like your new avatar


----------



## Emzi00

Sarah! :wave:


----------



## Emzi00

I like it too.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So, I think that the alfalfa in a bag, looks better opened up lol
It looks and smells yummy enough I would almost eat it!  lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

And I think Ellie liked it :roll:


----------



## Emzi00

Ellie's obsessed with eating sideways?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I guess so :roll: it honestly drives me crazy! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Peanut butter..


----------



## Emzi00

Maaaaaaaaahhhh...


----------



## Trickyroo

How much did you say that bag was ? Looks mighty tasty , lolol
That really looks like nice stuff !


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Emzi00 said:


> Ich habe braune und blonde haare. Ich auch habe blaue Augen.


Ich habe blonde Haare und seltsame grünlich - braun wie die Augen.  LOL


----------



## Emzi00

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Ich habe blonde Haare und seltsame grünlich - braun wie die Augen.  LOL


You have blonde hair.... slow down... what's the rest mean? :lol:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Emzi00 said:


> You have blonde hair.... slow down... what's the rest mean? :lol:


... And weird greeny - brown like eyes. :wink:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Trickyroo said:


> How much did you say that bag was ? Looks mighty tasty , lolol
> 
> That really looks like nice stuff !


LOL! 
This one was $19.99.. (I get a 10% discount at my feed store though  ) so I am gonna have them order one that is cheaper 

They seemed to love it! So that's good


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh: greeny-brown? Kinda like hazel, or no? :lol:


----------



## fishin816

I have a question again. How much vitamin A, E and B do goats need? Currently I am giving Onyx...... I noticed that Bronze has A LOT more vitamins than the Onyx. Would more vitamins be better or worse????


----------



## Emzi00

fishin816 said:


> I have a question again. How much vitamin A, E and B do goats need? Currently I am giving Onyx...... I noticed that Bronze has A LOT more vitamins than the Onyx. Would more vitamins be better or worse????


Jill, this question is for you! Because you're awesome....


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Emzi00 said:


> :laugh: greeny-brown? Kinda like hazel, or no? :lol:


Possibly a darker hazel. I googled it. :wink: :lol: Amber? Hazel? IDK, like I said: greeny - brown! :smile:


----------



## fishin816

Emzi00 said:


> Jill, this question is for you! Because you're awesome....


:dazed::dazed::dazed: THAT WAS VERY LOUD!!!!!!


----------



## Emzi00

fishin816 said:


> :dazed::dazed::dazed: THAT WAS VERY LOUD!!!!!!


Just wanted to me sure she saw your question :lol:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

fishin816 said:


> I have a question again. How much vitamin A, E and B do goats need? Currently I am giving Onyx...... I noticed that Bronze has A LOT more vitamins than the Onyx. Would more vitamins be better or worse????


B is water soluble (can't be ODed on); so we can take that off the table. A and E are fat soluble (can be ODed on); I'm not sure on amounts though. :wink:


----------



## fishin816

Emzi00 said:


> Just wanted to me sure she saw your question :lol:


I think she could have heard it loud and clear!


----------



## fishin816

trying out the font sizes!!!!! because i want too.....


----------



## Emzi00

fishin816 said:


> I think she could have heard it loud and clear!


Technically, she'd have _read_ it. And people miss things sometimes.


----------



## Emzi00

It's so weird that there are only guys and me on this thread...


----------



## fishin816

Emzi00 said:


> Technically, she'd have _read_ it. And people miss things sometimes.


Well excuse me! lol


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Emzi00 said:


> It's so weird that there are only guys and me on this thread...


Reverse that, and now you know how I feel! :wink: :grin:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Got to go, talk to you later! :wave:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm here Emma! Have no fear!  :lol:

Awe  ttyl Patrick..


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I'm here Emma! Have no fear!  :lol:
> 
> Awe  ttyl Patrick..


And where have you been this whole time? :GAAH: lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Out in the barn


----------



## nchen7

I'm here...until the hockey game starts...


----------



## goathiker

Geeze Emma, I heard that clear over on the baby goats freezing thread. 

Cade, the Onyx has better and more digestible minerals that the Bronze, the Bronze has more vitamins...I would stick with the Onyx and if you feel they need more vitamins perhaps offer both minerals so that they can choose what need.


----------



## fishin816

goathiker said:


> Geeze Emma, I heard that clear over on the baby goats freezing thread.
> 
> Cade, the Onyx has better and more digestible minerals that the Bronze, the Bronze has more vitamins...I would stick with the Onyx and if you feel they need more vitamins perhaps offer both minerals so that they can choose what need.


Thanks so much Jill. I will keep them on the Onyx then.


----------



## fishin816

For extra vitamins, I think i will give them a mineral block with their loose minerals. I will pick out the one with the most vitamins


----------



## NubianFan

Gah I am back I have been all around the world today....


----------



## nchen7

"been around the world, and I, I, I; And we been playa hated....."


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Have a fun trip Leslie?? You better have got us some pictures!  :lol:


----------



## nchen7

I'm yawning and feeling sleepy already (it's 7:45 here), but I'm going to try to stay awake until at least 9:30....I can't wake up at 4:30 again!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> Gah I am back I have been all around the world today....


...and you didn't even visit me, I see how you are! :lol: Tired?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It's only 6:53 here... And I'm so tired... I'm planning on going to bed early tonight!


----------



## NubianFan

well all around Arkansas anyway!!! been gone since 9 am and it is 6 now


----------



## nchen7

I have bread in the oven, so I can't go to bed. it was supposed to be sourdough loaf, but it turned into focaccia b/c there was too much water. :s the flours here are SOOO unpredictable!


----------



## nchen7

ok...gotta set up hockey. have a great night everyone!


----------



## NubianFan

Yes I am tired and Sam's club was ridiculous we just walked out without buying anything.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Have a good night Ni 

What were ya up to today Leslie?


----------



## NubianFan

Looking at real estate, eating indian food, and shopping...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sounds fun


----------



## NubianFan

It was til we got to sams club that was insanity!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! I know that feeling


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie, didn't your mother ever tell you that if you'd apply yourself you'd go farther?   :lol:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Never to fear... Patrick is here! :roll: :lol: I mean: I'm back! :wink: :hi5:


----------



## NubianFan

You know. None of those properties were all that great in person though. I didn't go with the realtor so I couldn't go inside them, but I wanted to look at the ones I could find by myself first and look at the area they were in and the land and stuff. I REALLY loved one of them EXCEPT it only has one acre... if that house had at least 2 or three acres I would make an offer on it for sure. But I just don't know how I can go from access to 56 acres to one lousy acre... I knew it only had one acre from the listing but it is in a really rural location so I was hoping when I got out there that there would be some adjoining land vacant I could make an offer on, but there isn't unless it is the land behind it. Otherwise there are neighbors on each side and a highway in front. There is what looks to be vacant land across the highway so I may have that option I am still going to talk with the realtor and have him show it to me, I really want to see the inside better than just peeping through windows. And Karen it is a foreclosure home and it would be getting a lot of home bang for my buck because it has already been reduced several times even from the foreclosure price.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok, so this hay guy is annoying me now! 

He replied with 'how much are you looking at getting?' I said 4-5 round bales as I don't have a lot storage space' (I already told him in past emails that I have dairy goats and the kind of hay I would like) now he wants my number so he can call me and he can find out what my needs are... I already told him what I wanted and how much! I just want to know a stinking PRICE! :hair:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Every time I look at Bowman in the bucket I crack up! :lol: :lol:  :lol: :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Never to fear... Patrick is here! :roll: :lol: I mean: I'm back! :wink: :hi5:


:lol:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Joke: A chicken on one side of the road told a goose on the other side of the road (who was about to cross to the chicken's side), "Don't do it, you'll never hear the end of it"! :lol: :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL! Too funny! :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Never to fear... Patrick is here! :roll: :lol: I mean: I'm back! :wink: :hi5:


Ok good, send me a space heater then, will ya? Or at least something to warm me up! :lol: We just got back from my marksmanship 4-H meeting. Oh.my.gosh. It was SOOO cold  My feet were numb! It was so weird! But I did shoot well


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Joke: A chicken on one side of the road told a goose on the other side of the road (who was about to cross to the chicken's side), "Don't do it, you'll never hear the end of it"! :lol: :lol:


:laugh: That's funny


----------



## NubianFan

DADGUMMIT!!!! That reminds me, I was going to buy some electric blankets today before this cold snap and now I have forgotten to do it because I was overwhelmed with insanity in Sam's Club and lost my mind completely....


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Scottyhorse said:


> Ok good, send me a space heater then, will ya? It something to warm me up! :lol: We just got back from my marksmanship 4-H meeting. Oh.my.gosh. It was SOOO cold  My feet were numb! It was so weird! But I did shoot well


What do you shoot with?


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Ich habe braune und blonde haare. Ich auch habe blaue Augen.


You have brown and blonde hair. You also have blue eyes.


----------



## Texaslass

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Ich habe blonde Haare und seltsame grünlich - braun wie die Augen.  LOL


You have blonde hair and something something- brown eyes with flecks? I'm just stabbing in the dark, I have no idea. :lol:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Texaslass said:


> You have brown and blonde hair. You also have blue eyes.


*Act surprised* Ahem... Google translator! :wink: :grin:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> What do you shoot with?


My Ruger 10-22, and then they made me switch after a while and shoot a .22 handgun. I prefer rifles  The only guns we can shoot are .22 rifle, .22 handgun, and 12 gauge (I think) shotgun.


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> It's so weird that there are only guys and me on this thread...


I didn't know Cade was a guy.  Somehow I missed that, didn't know if it was a girl or a guy name..... :?
Sorry, Cade! We weren't properly introduced...


----------



## Scottyhorse

I kinda want to get another rifle that's all mine, maybe a .223 or something a little larger. Long barrel as well.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Texaslass said:


> I didn't know Cade was a guy.  Somehow I missed that, didn't know if it was a girl or a guy name..... :?
> Sorry, Cade! We weren't properly introduced...


:lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> I didn't know Cade was a guy.  Somehow I missed that, didn't know if it was a girl or a guy name..... :?
> Sorry, Cade! We weren't properly introduced...


:lol:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Scottyhorse said:


> My Ruger 10-22, and then they made me switch after a while and shoot a .22 handgun. I prefer rifles  The only guns we can shoot are .22 rifle, .22 handgun, and 12 gauge (I think) shotgun.


Cool! :smile: I'd love to join my 4-H shooting club here, but ever since I broke my right collar bone I can't shoot much.  I can do light target practice and hunting, but not much else. This is for guns like 12 gauge, 30-36, etc.; I can handle .22 LRs. :wink: It would be pathetic if I couldn't!  :smile: How do you like your 10-22? I've never shot one, but I hear they're pretty accurate.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Jinxed ya, Emma


----------



## Texaslass

Stop laughing!!!!


----------



## Texaslass

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> *Act surprised* Ahem... Google translator! :wink: :grin:


You mean I should use it, or are you implying that I did use it??


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*yawn* boring gun talk


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Cool! :smile: I'd love to join my 4-H shooting club here, but ever since I broke my right collar bone I can't shoot much.  I can do light target practice and hunting, but not much else. This is for guns like 12 gauge, 30-36, etc.; I can handle .22 LRs. :wink: It would be pathetic if I couldn't!  :smile: How do you like your 10-22? I've never shot one, but I hear they're pretty accurate.


I love shooting larger rifles. Not a shotgun fan. :shrug: My dads 30-30 is fun to shoot, but I'm on the small side for it :lol:

I love my 10-22  I just have a red dot scope on it, but it is really accurate and easy to shoot/handle. It's also fairly light which is nice for me. I mean, I can carry around bags of grain, and hay, but I don't like heavy rifles! :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

I have a 243


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> *yawn* boring gun talk


:shock: Guns are one of the best talk!


----------



## Scottyhorse

NubianFan said:


> I have a 243


Awesome :thumb:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> :shock: Guns are one of the best talk!


 I don't like Guns  and I have like no clue what y'all are talking about :lol:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Texaslass said:


> You mean I should use it, or are you implying that I did use it??


That you did. :wink: I didn't know that you knew German?! :shrug:



J.O.Y. Farm said:


> *yawn* boring gun talk


^^^ LAME! :wink: It beats talking about boys! :roll: Also, guns are high on my hobby list! :smile: Along with fishing, goats, I could go on! :wink:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> That you did. :wink: I didn't know that you knew German?! :shrug:
> 
> ^^^ LAME! :wink: It beats talking about boys! :roll: Also, guns are high on my hobby list! :smile: Along with fishing, goats, I could go on! :wink:


A little boy talk isn't THAT bad. But I'm with ya on your list! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> That you did. :wink: I didn't know that you knew German?! :shrug:
> 
> ^^^ LAME! :wink: It beats talking about boys! :roll: Also, guns are high on my hobby list! :smile: Along with fishing, goats, I could go on! :wink:


I didn't say we should talk about boys! I was happy with goat talk :lol:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Scottyhorse said:


> I love shooting larger rifles. Not a shotgun fan. :shrug: My dads 30-30 is fun to shoot, but I'm on the small side for it :lol:
> 
> I love my 10-22  I just have a red dot scope on it, but it is really accurate and easy to shoot/handle. It's also fairly light which is nice for me. I mean, I can carry around bags of grain, and hay, but I don't like heavy rifles! :lol:


I know what you mean. My 20 gauge is lighter than our .22! LOL :smile:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Scottyhorse said:


> A little boy talk isn't THAT bad.


:shock: YES IT IS!! :shock:


----------



## NubianFan

you shouldn't say that since you are a boy


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah cause your a boy! :lol: I bet if there were a bunch if guys here y'all would talk about girls here and there!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

And Leslie has a valid point! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Boys are better than guns  But guns are up there for me...I like killing stuff... especially chickens.... I shot my neighbors roo and threw it in the river..... shhhhh.....


----------



## Scottyhorse

Skyla has a point  Sorry Patrick :laugh: :hug:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

NubianFan said:


> you shouldn't say that since you are a boy


I was saying that y'all talking about boys isn't great for my mental health. :wink:

Chore time, be back later! :wave:


----------



## Texaslass

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> That you did. :wink: I didn't know that you knew German?! :shrug:


I don't, but I thought it was pretty obvious what it meant.  I know like three words maybe.. :lol:



> ^^^ LAME! :wink: It beats talking about boys! :roll: Also, guns are high on my hobby list! :smile: Along with fishing, goats, I could go on! :wink:


I like guns, but haven't ever had much chance to shoot, so I don't know much about them. I do know what a .22, .223, 12 gauge and rifles are anyway. :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> :shock: YES IT IS!! :shock:


Sorry


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> I was saying that y'all talking about boys isn't great for my mental health. :wink:
> 
> Chore time, be back later! :wave:


:laugh:


----------



## NubianFan

I don't know, do guys actually talk about girls? I don't think they react the same way we do. But I think the guys probably generally like that we talk about them.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> Boys are better than guns  But guns are up there for me...I like killing stuff... especially chickens.... I shot my neighbors roo and threw it in the river..... shhhhh.....


:lol:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Yah cause your a boy! :lol: I bet if there were a bunch if guys here y'all would talk about girls here and there!


No, I'd be talking about hunting and fishing stories... NOT GIRLS! :roll:


----------



## Scottyhorse

NubianFan said:


> I don't know, do guys actually talk about girls? I don't think they react the same way we do. But I think the guys probably generally like that we talk about them.


Not sure, but that's a good possibility.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I have no clue Leslie... :shrug:


----------



## Texaslass

I find fishing rather boring, the 3 times I ever did it. :roll: I caught a little perch once or twice and after sitting around for ages, then we threw it back. What's so fun about that??


----------



## NubianFan

I have a 22 and 243 but the 243 I just got last year to use as my deer rifle. Growing up I always used dad's 30-30. I can't find a 30-30 for the life of me now, that is what I wanted again but I had to settle for this 243. Everyone told me I would love it but honestly I ain't that crazy about it so far.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> I find fishing rather boring, the 3 times I ever did it. :roll: I caught a little perch once or twice and after sitting around for ages, then we threw it back. What's so fun about that??


Haha! I'm with ya there! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> I don't know, do guys actually talk about girls? I don't think they react the same way we do. But I think the guys probably generally like that we talk about them.


Yup, they actually do. I'm friends with some guys at school, and one of them told me that's all they ever talk about.


----------



## NubianFan

I think fishing is boring too. I like it if they are biting but otherwise I find it dull. I know lots of people that love it though. If I go with a group of people I generally take a magazine. I just think I need more entertainment than some people.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I like fishing a lot


----------



## Emzi00

I hate pan fishing. I never catch anything. But if you take me trolling for pike or walleye, I'll have a blast!


----------



## Texaslass

Pan fishing?? Trolling??!?


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> Pan fishing?? Trolling??!?


:lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Good Golly Miss Molly am I ever tired.... I need an energy transplant...


----------



## NubianFan

I know what pan fishing is but we don't call it that in the south, and I have to be honest though I think I might have a general idea, I am not even sure what trolling is myself.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Yup, they actually do. I'm friends with some guys at school, and one of them told me that's all they ever talk about.


Figured as much :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Good Golly Miss Molly am I ever tired.... I need an energy transplant...


Haha!! I have GoodGollyMissMolly as a name on my list  lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok.. Going to take a shower.. BRB..


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> I know what pan fishing is but we don't call it that in the south, and I have to be honest though I think I might have a general idea, I am not even sure what trolling is myself.


Trolling is when you're in a boat, and have it to where you're going less than a mile an hour, you cast out the side, and it's makes your lure like it's actually a living thing. Then a huge fish comes and bites it.


----------



## Emzi00

What do y'all call it in the south Leslie?


----------



## NubianFan

I think I am going to step away for a bit and do some things here in the house I will return later on though.


----------



## NubianFan

(Pan fishing) We just call it bobber fishing or floater fishing or fishing for brim or as my dad calls it fishing for perch (everything is a perch to him I was grown before I knew most of what he calls perch are actually brim or sunfish). 
Bass fishing is where you cast and reel in so the big fish will hit it.
I guess trolling is done here too, but I have never known of anyone doing it, I know that there are lakes where you can only have a trolling motor so it makes sense. I have only ever cast and reeled in or let the bait float with the current in a moving stream, I have never used a boat to move the bait.


----------



## NubianFan

But I do prefer bass fishing, because at least then I get to do something. Cast and reel, cast and reel. LOL


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> Trolling is when you're in a boat, and have it to where you're going less than a mile an hour, you cast out the side, and it's makes your lure like it's actually a living thing. Then a huge fish comes and bites it.


That's like what I do when I feed my African dwarf frogs :lol: But it's tweezers and larvae in a fish tank. :lol: Feeding em is fun though.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Scottyhorse said:


> I like fishing a lot


Agreed! :smile:


----------



## goathiker

Bottom fishing is fun too. You anchor the boat near some rocks and drop your line to the bottom. Then you move the pole up and down to make the flags flash. We can have up to 3 hooks on the line. We do that for Sea Bass, cod, etc. My mom caught a Moray Eel once. I think she was contemplating jumping out of the boat when she saw the ugly bugger.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

We can only have one hook per person here! :smile:


----------



## Emzi00

You know what's fun and not fun at the same time?
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

Rabbit hunting with a .22


----------



## goathiker

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> We can only have one hook per person here! :smile:


Us too for most things. Only for bottom fishing in the ocean can we have 3.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Me is back


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Sydney, Sydney, Sydney, Sydney, Sydney, how hard is it to finish a horse (If I had a trainer)? I've rode horses before; I was even told "I caught on quick", so I'm not a complete beginner!!      :sun: :sun: :sun: :sun: :sun:

http://stcloud.craigslist.org/grd/4262033462.html

     :sun: :sun: :sun: :sun: :sun: She's no Appaloosa, but.....    :sun: :sun:


----------



## Texaslass

TTYL! :wave:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

She is stunning Patrick!! Oh how I'd love to ride her!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Emzi00 said:


> You know what's fun and not fun at the same time?
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> Rabbit hunting with a .22


There's few animals that I let live when hunting roll: Bad choice of word, but it gets the point across.), one of those is the rabbit! Why would you kill them? I know they're delicious (I've eaten them), and I can understand it if they're eating your garden, but why would you kill them otherwise?


----------



## Emzi00

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Sydney, Sydney, Sydney, Sydney, Sydney, how hard is it to finish a horse (If I had a trainer)? I've rode horses before; I was even told "I caught on quick", so I'm not a complete beginner!!      :sun: :sun: :sun: :sun: :sun:
> 
> http://stcloud.craigslist.org/grd/4262033462.html
> 
> :sun: :sun: :sun: :sun: :sun: She's no Appaloosa, but.....    :sun: :sun:


Even though I love Arabs,I honestly think it'd be best for you to start with one that's already trained. She may be pretty, but as a friend, I really don't think you should get one like her.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> She is stunning Patrick!! Oh how I'd love to ride her!


I know, right!?!?!? AMAZING!!! :greengrin: :sun: :greengrin:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Emzi00 said:


> Even though I love Arabs,I honestly think it'd be best for you to start with one that's already trained. She may be pretty, but as a friend, I really don't think you should get one like her.


Oh how I wish she was broke! LOL You're probably right though! :wink: She's soooo pretty!!!!


----------



## Emzi00

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> There's few animals that I let live when hunting roll: Bad choice of word, but it gets the point across.), one of those is the rabbit! Why would you kill them? I know they're delicious (I've eaten them), and I can understand it if they're eating your garden, but why would you kill them otherwise?


Because killing stuff is fun  Kidding. I never get any, but it's a challenge to get one with a .22, that said I've never tried rabbit, and I would rather eat something I killed than somethin someone else did.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

She sure is beautiful! But, I do agree that you should start with an already trained horse.. I think not would be safer for both of you that way.. And I'm saying this as a friend also.. I don't want to see you hurt!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Because killing stuff is fun  Kidding. I never get any, but it's a challenge to get one with a .22, that said I've never tried rabbit, and I would rather eat something I killed than somethin someone else did.


Rabbit is SO good!


----------



## Emzi00

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Oh how I wish she was broke! LOL You're probably right though! :wink: She's soooo pretty!!!!


Yeah, she's very pretty, and if she were broke, then I'd say to maybe go for it!


----------



## NubianFan

I really don't like rabbit meat.... blech, but all I have ever had was wild rabbit.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

NubianFan said:


> I really don't like rabbit meat.... blech, but all I have ever had was wild rabbit.


I really like it, but I wouldn't/couldn't kill one unless I had to. :wink: :smile: I want to try squirrel; I've killed plenty, but haven't eaten any! :laugh: :wink:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

My sister said squirrel is good.. Idk if I want to try that lol!


----------



## Emzi00

Squirrel is great Patrick!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Sydney, Sydney, Sydney, Sydney, Sydney, how hard is it to finish a horse (If I had a trainer)? I've rode horses before; I was even told "I caught on quick", so I'm not a complete beginner!!      :sun: :sun: :sun: :sun: :sun:
> 
> http://stcloud.craigslist.org/grd/4262033462.html
> 
> :sun: :sun: :sun: :sun: :sun: She's no


She's gorgeous! Depending on the horse and rider, it's not that hard. Buuut Arabians have a reputation of being 'hot' and mares can be evil. I would wait till you've been riding for a few years till you get a protect horse. I have been riding for for about seven or eight years and I just got my first project horse last summer. I would look for a gelding about 10 or 12. Well broke. Quarter Horse, Paint, Appy, something like that. There are a few breeds that are known for their calm demeanor but it depends on the horse. I have an Arabian, and he's actually a really calm horse. He can be a bit jumpy but he's a lot better than most Arabians. Now, if you had a trainer, and could ride with the trainer a few times a week, then maybe you could get something a little more 'projecty' but right now, as a beginner, and as a friend, I wouldn't put you on her as your first horse. You want a confidence builder horse right now.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> My sister said squirrel is good.. Idk if I want to try that lol!


Even if I have to cook it over a fire outside, I'm going to do it! :wink: :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! I bet that would be good 
She had it on the grill


----------



## NubianFan

Something like him would be better if he is what they say he is, and I would want to see him in person. 
http://stcloud.craigslist.org/grd/4263333788.html
And squirrel is delicious it is one of my favorites. I got to have my top fav today lamb in the form of lamb kofka meatballs.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Now if my cat would stop kneading my legs.... I just have sweatpants on right now, ouch :lol: 

Also, my dog was trying to ____ my arm!! :shock:  He's trying to avoid me now because he knows he's in big trouble!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> She's gorgeous! Depending on the horse and rider, it's not that hard. Buuut Arabians have a reputation of being 'hot' and mares can be evil. I would wait till you've been riding for a few years till you get a protect horse. I have been riding for for about seven or eight years and I just got my first project horse last summer. I would look for a gelding about 10 or 12. Well broke. Quarter Horse, Paint, Appy, something like that. There are a few breeds that are known for their calm demeanor but it depends on the horse. I have an Arabian, and he's actually a really calm horse. He can be a bit jumpy but he's a lot better than most Arabians. Now, if you had a trainer, and could ride with the trainer a few times a week, then maybe you could get something a little more 'projecty' but right now, as a beginner, and as a friend, I wouldn't put you on her as your first horse. You want a confidence builder horse right now.


Very, very well said...


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Scottyhorse said:


> She's gorgeous! Depending on the horse and rider, it's not that hard. Buuut Arabians have a reputation of being 'hot' and mares can be evil. I would wait till you've been riding for a few years till you get a protect horse. I have been riding for for about seven or eight years and I just got my first project horse last summer. I would look for a gelding about 10 or 12. Well broke. Quarter Horse, Paint, Appy, something like that. There are a few breeds that are known for their calm demeanor but it depends on the horse. I have an Arabian, and he's actually a really calm horse. He can be a bit jumpy but he's a lot better than most Arabians. Now, if you had a trainer, and could ride with the trainer a few times a week, then maybe you could get something a little more 'projecty' but right now, as a beginner, and as a friend, I wouldn't put you on her as your first horse. You want a confidence builder horse right now.


Alright, I'll continue my search! :smile: Thanks :smile: This is exactly why I can't judge cute animals!  :grin:

Speaking of judging: my score (out of 100) for judging beef cattle was 98, and for goats it was 90! :smile: I did it with cut scores and everything! :dance: :grin:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

My friend would very much disagree with you Sydney! She thinks Arabians are the most gentle and best horses ever, and she hates quarter horses :lol:
Patrick, the question you need to ask, is does the horse run sideways! They do have a reputation for that, at least out here.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Alright, I'll continue my search! :smile: Thanks :smile: This is exactly why I can't judge cute animals!  :grin:
> 
> Speaking of judging: my score (out of 100) for judging beef cattle was 98, and for goats it was 90! :smile: I did it with cut scores and everything! :dance: :grin:


I know, it's hard. My mom and I looked for a horse for me for a few months. Went and tried out multiple.

Wow, congrats!! :hi5: :dance: :stars: That's awesome, Patrick


----------



## NubianFan

try this website for searching as well this is the apps in mn page all ready for you to peruse.
http://www.dreamhorse.com/show_list.php


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> My friend would very much disagree with you Sydney! She thinks Arabians are the most gentle and best horses ever, and she hates quarter horses :lol:
> Patrick, the question you need to ask, is does the horse run sideways! They do have a reputation for that, at least out here.


:lol: Most Arabs I've been around are pretty jumpy and wouldn't be good for newer riders. My guy is the sweetest in the barnyard  I don't have anything against any breed, just passing on what I've learned


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Scottyhorse said:


> I know, it's hard. My mom and I looked for a horse for me for a few months. Went and tried out multiple.
> 
> Wow, congrats!! :hi5: :dance: :stars: That's awesome, Patrick


Thanks, though I don't know how I judged beef cattle better than meat goats?!? onder: :shades: :-D


----------



## Emzi00

Quarter horses are boring  I like Arabians because they _go._ :lol: I just know too many lazy quarter horses.


----------



## NubianFan

I really like the sound of this guy though, younger than I would normally suggest and of course no picture, don't know how far this is from you either.
http://www.dreamhorse.com/ad/1906975.html


----------



## Scottyhorse

NubianFan said:


> try this website for searching as well this is the apps in mn page all ready for you to peruse.
> http://www.dreamhorse.com/show_list.php


Dream horse gets me in trouble. "Mom, this horse is STUNNING! And he's only a couple states away..." :slapfloor:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

NubianFan said:


> try this website for searching as well this is the apps in mn page all ready for you to peruse.
> http://www.dreamhorse.com/show_list.php


It said "Inadequate search criteria.", but I went back to the home page and found where to go. Thank you much! :smile:


----------



## NubianFan

This little lady sound good too.
http://www.dreamhorse.com/ad/1896426.html


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I don't really like QH either.. Stock horses aren't my thing.. I like the 'hot to trot' guys  but, with the Morgans I have ridden (well.. 99% of them :lol: ) they all have that 'go' but, they are all GREAT with kids and beginners and build confidence  they know who they can get away with what and who to be 'dead broke' with  Even the stallion I worked with was like a big ole puppy!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> Quarter horses are boring  I like Arabians because they _go._ :lol: I just know too many lazy quarter horses.


True. My Arab loves to run and jump which is good for Cross Country. (Which I want to do) But when I first started riding him, it was a little nerve wracking because you can loose control so easily. Sometimes a lazy horse is a good thing


----------



## NubianFan

Sydney and Patrick, you can browse by breed/state and it only shows the horses in your state and the breed you want, or you can select any for breed and it will show you all the horses in your state.


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I don't really like QH either.. Stock horses aren't my thing.. I like the 'hot to trot' guys  but, with the Morgans I have ridden (well.. 99% of them :lol: ) they all have that 'go' but, they are all GREAT with kids and beginners and build confidence  they know who they can get away with what and who to be 'dead broke' with  Even the stallion I worked with was like a big ole puppy!


A Morgan would be another good breed. They are another good 'new rider' horse.


----------



## NubianFan

I would love to ride a morgan. I grew up with stock horses and I love quarter horses, most of the ones I knew had plenty of get up and go. I have migrated to gaited horses now though because I have gotten older and prefer the smooth gaits now. I prefer my paso fino to any of them, the Spanish horses have brio which is like a combination of heart, wanting to please and get up and go and I really like it.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Quarter horses are boring  I like Arabians because they _go._ :lol: I just know too many lazy quarter horses.


Clearly you've never met the ones out here! :lol: If you are ever in the market for a quarter horse, pass up any that has Mr.Gun Smoke in the pedigree. Period!
That bloodline is to hot, dingy, and more often than not, contacted tendons are passed on.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Oooooh, can you get a saddle with a rifle holster in it too (Like in those boring, mind-numbing western movies)? That would be AWESOME!!!! :smile: :grin:


----------



## Scottyhorse

NubianFan said:


> Sydney and Patrick, you can browse by breed/state and it only shows the horses in your state and the breed you want, or you can select any for breed and it will show you all the horses in your state.


I know. One of my fave breeds are Gypsy Vanners. I LOVE draft horses. GV's are my fave  I want one really badly :lol: And there are none in Wa. Hehe.


----------



## Emzi00

http://www.dreamhorse.com/show_horse.php
Hey Lacie...


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

NubianFan said:


> This little lady sound good too.
> http://www.dreamhorse.com/ad/1896426.html


$1000 is too much! Hehe, I'm cheap! :wink: LOL


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> http://www.dreamhorse.com/show_horse.php
> Hey Lacie...


It says nothing....


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Clearly you've never met the ones out here! :lol: If you are ever in the market for a quarter horse, pass up any that has Mr.Gun Smoke in the pedigree. Period!
> That bloodline is to hot, dingy, and more often than not, contacted tendons are passed on.


Yup! Our quarter horse has get up and go in him. He wasn't ridden for a while before we got him, and wasn't gelded till he was 12, so we are working that out if him. He is a NICE horse.


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> It says nothing....


Well.. crap..

http://www.dreamhorse.com/ad/1910230.html
Try this one....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> A Morgan would be another good breed. They are another good 'new rider' horse.


I love them! Such a versatile(sp?) breed  if I ever get my own horse, I want to get back into Morgans  I miss them dearly!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> $1000 is too much! Hehe, I'm cheap! :wink: LOL


Me too. All of our horses were $300 and under.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I love them! Such a versatile(sp?) breed  if I ever get my own horse, I want to get back into Morgans  I miss them dearly!


What does "sp?' mean?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You cheapskates! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> What does "sp?' mean?


Spelling, they don't know how it's spelt.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> What does "sp?' mean?


It means 'spelling?' (Did I spell it right?)


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> You cheapskates! :lol:


I'm cheap, but I'm nothing like those people!  The things they do!  :wink: "Extreme Cheapskates"


----------



## NubianFan

sp means you aren't sure of the spelling


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Well.. crap..
> 
> http://www.dreamhorse.com/ad/1910230.html
> Try this one....


:ROFL: Its hideous! Lol, good on a sec, and I'll show you what I'm looking for.


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> You cheapskates! :lol:


We're not cheap.. just find really good deals and don't spend a lot of money... okay, maybe we are...........


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

I'm still trying to learn "text talk". :wink: That one is noted. :wink: :smile:


----------



## NubianFan

I try to find bargains too but if you want a well broke horse you may have to pay a little more. You really should be able to find one under a 1000 though but it probably won't be registered.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> You cheapskates! :lol:


Y'all should see how much horses can sell for around here! Most are $2,000-$2,500 and up! But, you can find some decent ones cheap too  and plenty of free lame companion horses...


----------



## fishin816

I would really like to know what is going on. I just got back in from feeding all the greedy hogs.... or you could say goats and donkeys. Why is Emma trying to get Lacie to buy expensive horses?!?! I AM SO CONFUSED! LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

We are just looking at horses  Patrick started it  lol!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

NubianFan said:


> I try to find bargains too but if you want a well broke horse you may have to pay a little more. You really should be able to find one under a 1000 though but it probably won't be registered.


I can show a grade, right? I'm fine with it not being reg. if I can. :wink: :smile:


----------



## NubianFan

Patrick Equine Now is another horse listing site and you could try one of the rescues. do you have off the track rescues near you? Standardbreds would be what I would look for, they usually make great horses and some of the rescues give them a training course on trail riding before they re home them.


----------



## NubianFan

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> I can show a grade, right? I'm fine with it not being reg. if I can. :wink: :smile:


Oh yeah you could show a grade in anything but breed shows.


----------



## Emzi00

fishin816 said:


> I would really like to know what is going on. I just got back in from feeding all the greedy hogs.... or you could say goats and donkeys. Why is Emma trying to get Lacie to buy expensive horses?!?! I AM SO CONFUSED! LOL


If I wanted Lacie to buy an expensive horse I'd have shown her a different ad.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> We are just looking at horses  Patrick started it  lol!


It's true... I did. I'm just looking though. :wink:


----------



## goathiker

Hey Sidney, there's Gypsy Vanners in Oregon City.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

NubianFan said:


> Patrick Equine Now is another horse listing site and you could try one of the rescues. do you have off the track rescues near you? Standardbreds would be what I would look for, they usually make great horses and some of the rescues give them a training course on trail riding before they re home them.


I do know about Equine Now. :wink: I do have a horse shelter a few cities away! I've looked there, but, if they were goats, I'd say they needed copper and iron (rough coats/unhealthy). :wink:


----------



## fishin816

Emzi00 said:


> If I wanted Lacie to buy an expensive horse I'd have shown her a different ad.


Show her a different ad then.... a VERY expensive horse ad.... I wanna see how much these guys will go for.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

NubianFan said:


> Oh yeah you could show a grade in anything but breed shows.


Then I'll opt for a cheap (and quality) horse. A piece of paper isn't worth the extra money to me. :wink: Unless I was breeding (Which I'm not... Maybe when I live in my own home, but not now.). :wink:


----------



## NubianFan

What about this guy Patrick, he might be worth checking out closer.
http://stcloud.craigslist.org/grd/4255073432.html


----------



## Emzi00

fishin816 said:


> Show her a different ad then.... a VERY expensive horse ad.... I wanna see how much these guys will go for.


But... but... but... I just exited out of that tab!!


----------



## fishin816

Are you going to start raising perfect horses now Patrick? Are you showing them now? Fill me in here.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It's fun looking and dreaming 

I had saw this mare shortly after Jenny had been put down.. My heart stopped and I almost cried lol.. This is her half sister (same dam).. They have the same head and color... I wanted her so badly.. But.. I wouldn't have been able to handle it at the time... It was all just too much.. Isn't she stunning though?!








This is an old pic of Miss Jen  though it doesn't show her head well.. They do really have the same head :lol:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Ooooh, he's pretty nice, Leslie, but he's a bit too expensive. Ok, ok, I'm really cheap! :grin:

I'm just thinking about owning a horse to ride around with some friends, Cade, nothing too fancy. :wink: :smile: And... I'm just looking. :wink: :smile:


----------



## Emzi00

Patrick, looky here. I know the owner of this one...
http://saginaw.craigslist.org/grd/4210951247.html


----------



## fishin816

Anybody there?


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Hey Sidney, there's Gypsy Vanners in Oregon City.


----------



## NubianFan

He is only 200 more than the Arabian that was green. His training and experience is worth 200. AND you could always offer 500 if that is your top dollar you never know they may take you up on it. If you are seriously looking he is the one I would go see in person first. He is an app, a gelding, a decent age and fairly attractive. He looks healthy from what I can see in that pic.


----------



## fishin816

Emzi00 said:


> Patrick, looky here. I know the owner of this one...
> http://saginaw.craigslist.org/grd/4210951247.html


Patrick! She looks perfect for you! Shes only $2500!! Thats not much at all!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Patrick, looky here. I know the owner of this one...
> http://saginaw.craigslist.org/grd/4210951247.html


I think that's slightly out of his price range :lol:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

fishin816 said:


> Anybody there?


It take me a while to post! LOL Two above your post. :wink:


----------



## fishin816

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> It take me a while to post! LOL Two above your post. :wink:


You need to work on your typing then! lol


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I think that's slightly out of his price range :lol:


Not driving distance either! :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Skyla
http://www.dreamhorse.com/ad/1886226.html


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

NubianFan said:


> He is only 200 more than the Arabian that was green. His training and experience is worth 200. AND you could always offer 500 if that is your top dollar you never know they may take you up on it. If you are seriously looking he is the one I would go see in person first. He is an app, a gelding, a decent age and fairly attractive. He looks healthy from what I can see in that pic.


I suppose, but no purchases are happening until summer (and even then IDK). :wink: LOL :smile: I'm "testing the waters" as they say. :wink:

Emma, two problems, A) price B) how do you plan on getting it across Lake Superior? :lol:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

fishin816 said:


> You need to work on your typing then! lol


Aha... It took you 2 minutes to type that! LOL :grin: JK :wink:


----------



## fishin816

pats_perfect_boer_goats said:


> i suppose, but no purchases are happening until summer (and even then idk). :wink: Lol :smile: I'm "testing the waters" as they say. :wink:
> 
> Emma, two problems, a) price b) how do you plan on getting it across lake superior? :lol:


a boat!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Skyla
> http://www.dreamhorse.com/ad/1886226.html


:drool:  me wants!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey Sydney, you like Gypsy Vanners?

http://nh.craigslist.org/grd/4256694693.html


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

fishin816 said:


> a boat!


LOL :slapfloor: :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

My brother keeps asking Siri on his iPod "How do I find out if my sister has a boyfriend?" :doh: I do NOT have a boyfriend! I'm forever alone! :slapfloor:


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Hey Sydney, you like Gypsy Vanners?
> 
> http://nh.craigslist.org/grd/4256694693.html


Ummmm thats a little out of anyone's price range.....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Or this snazzy boy 

http://nh.craigslist.org/grd/4250740528.html


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Scottyhorse said:


> I'm forever alone! :slapfloor:


You stole my line! That's what I say, well not the exact wording, but same point. :wink: :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> My brother keeps asking Siri on his iPod "How do I find out if my sister has a boyfriend?" :doh: I do NOT have a boyfriend! I'm forever alone! :slapfloor:


Haha!! :ROFL:
What is Siri saying?

One time my aunt was over and asked 'where do I find goats' and she says 'here' :shock: I was like 'dang! That's scary!' ROFL!


----------



## fishin816

Scottyhorse said:


> My brother keeps asking Siri on his iPod "How do I find out if my sister has a boyfriend?" :doh: I do NOT have a boyfriend! I'm forever alone! :slapfloor:


Siri annoys me. Her ro bot voice is ann oying. She ne ver understand what you say


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

fishin816 said:


> Ummmm thats a little out of anyone's price range.....


What do you want?! It's a Gypsy stud in New England! :lol: we can sell wethers for $125-$150 ea out here! They take all they can get! :lol:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

I don't even have a phone or a Ipod (except for my Nano, but not one that looks like a phone.). :wink: :grin:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

fishin816 said:


> Siri annoys me. Her ro bot voice is ann oying. She ne ver understand what you say


She's freaky!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> What do you want?! It's a Gypsy stud in New England! :lol: we can sell wethers for $125-$150 ea out here! They take all they can get! :lol:


I think I'm going to ship my wethers for you to sell. We can split the profit when we're done! LOL


----------



## fishin816

Somebody tell Siri "Good Morning" see what she says!


----------



## fishin816

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> I don't even have a phone or a Ipod (except for my Nano, but not one that looks like a phone.). :wink: :grin:


Thats called old fashioned. LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL! Well, those are Nigie wethers.. I see standard dairy wethers for $50/$75-$100... And I VERY rarely see any boer wethers... (Not many around here.. :shrug: )
But hey, you pay the shipping for them to come out here, and I'll sure as heck give it a try! :lol:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

fishin816 said:


> Thats called old fashioned. LOL


It's called simple and stress free! LOL :smile:


----------



## NubianFan

This guy looks a lot like my Buddy


----------



## NubianFan

And actual Buddy


----------



## fishin816

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> It's called simple and stress free! LOL :smile:


I love my iPhone, and iPad.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

fishin816 said:


> Somebody tell Siri "Good Morning" see what she says!


This is what she says..


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> This is what she says..
> View attachment 51939


I know! Its so funny!


----------



## NubianFan

What is Siri?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> What is Siri?


Ou can ask it questions and such and it will give you an answer..
It's pretty freaky... I never use it lol!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

fishin816 said:


> I love my iPhone, and iPad.


If I'm not mistaken: you need two hands to text/type fast and properly. Do you have 4 hands? LOL :lol: JK :wink: :smile:


----------



## fishin816

NubianFan said:


> What is Siri?


What are u talking about? You arent serious right?


----------



## fishin816

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> If I'm not mistaken: you need two hands to text/type fast and properly. Do you have 4 hands? LOL :lol: JK :wink: :smile:


Right now i am using my laptop


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

I can't get any writing done because I'm chatting on here!  :wink: :lol: :smile: :wink:


----------



## ksalvagno

I have no idea what siri is either. Don't bother with the latest technology.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

fishin816 said:


> Right now i am using my laptop


And I'm using a family computer! Not a laptop... COMPUTER! Talk about old fashion! :lol: :grin:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ksalvagno said:


> I have no idea what siri is either. Don't bother with the latest technology.


Your not missing anything.. It truly is creepy!


----------



## NubianFan

Is it a function on your I phone or a separate thing? Because I don't have an I Phone. I have a Samsung galaxy note.


----------



## fishin816

ksalvagno said:


> I have no idea what siri is either. Don't bother with the latest technology.


do you have any Apple device? THEN i could tell you what Siri is


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Is it a function on your I phone or a separate thing? Because I don't have an I Phone. I have a Samsung galaxy note.


It's an iPhone/iPod/iPad thing I think...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> I can't get any writing done because I'm chatting on here!  :wink: :lol: :smile: :wink:


What are you writing?


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

ksalvagno said:


> I have no idea what siri is either. Don't bother with the latest technology.


:hi5: I only like my Nano because I can listen to music without disrupting everyone else! And it's generation old, but I honestly don't care! :wink: :hi5:


----------



## ksalvagno

fishin816 said:


> do you have any Apple device? THEN i could tell you what Siri is


No. My phone is android.


----------



## Emzi00

http://saginaw.craigslist.org/grd/4229853054.html


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

He is pretty Emma!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> What are you writing?


A book! An in depth, highly detailed book! I'm having a hard time keeping up with it... And I'm writing it! :shock: :smile:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

What's it about?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> You stole my line! That's what I say, well not the exact wording, but same point. :wink: :lol:


:hi5: :lol:


----------



## fishin816

I have 17 goaties.... soon to be more MANY more... 3 donkeys... 9 chickens, and 2 spoiled farm dogs, and an old bag (Patches our rat terrier that HATES other dogs!)

What kind of critters do ya'll have?


----------



## Emzi00

fishin816 said:


> I have 17 goaties.... soon to be more MANY more... 3 donkeys... 9 chickens, and 2 spoiled farm dogs, and an old bag (Patches our rat terrier that HATES other dogs!)
> 
> What kind of critters do ya'll have?


Goats, dog, cats, and a betta... I want more...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I have 10 goats, a breeding pair of meat rabbits, a handful of old hens a dog 2 cats, my sisters fish and I think that is it.. Lol! Not a whole lot


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Goats, dog, cats, and a betta... I want more...


Don't we all  :laugh:


----------



## fishin816

Well, i'm gonna go look at some other threads, and check out Homesteading Today. I'll be back in a few minutes!


----------



## Scottyhorse

fishin816 said:


> I have 17 goaties.... soon to be more MANY more... 3 donkeys... 9 chickens, and 2 spoiled farm dogs, and an old bag (Patches our rat terrier that HATES other dogs!)
> 
> What kind of critters do ya'll have?


10 goats, will be more this spring. 5 fish tanks, 3 dogs, 3 cats, 5 horses, 30ish chickens, pond, parakeet, guinea pig.


----------



## Emzi00

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> A book! An in depth, highly detailed book! I'm having a hard time keeping up with it... And I'm writing it! :shock: :smile:


That reminds me.. I should probably start working on my book more. I want to read yours when you get it finished.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> What's it about?


An abandoned boy in Western Europe who reconnects with his birth mom and dad after about 5 years. He receives a charity gift with a note attached (that's how he knows it's his parents). He chases down his father (because he needs his dad in order for the charity gift to be rewarding in the future... It's confusing). After he does this he will have to follow the "cookie crumbs" into the U.S. in order to reconnect with his mom. I haven't gotten to the ending yet. I'll cross that bridge when I get there. :wink: The description made it sound simple, but it's not! :lol: :wink:


----------



## NubianFan

Here's a pretty boy
http://littlerock.craigslist.org/grd/4272477819.html


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> An abandoned boy in Western Europe who reconnects with his birth mom and dad after about 5 years. He receives a charity gift with a note attached (that's how he knows it's his parents). He chases down his father (because he needs his dad in order for the charity gift to be rewarding in the future... It's confusing). After he does this he will have to follow the "cookie crumbs" into the U.S. in order to reconnect with his mom. I haven't gotten to the ending yet. I'll cross that bridge when I get there. :wink: The description made it sound simple, but it's not! :lol: :wink:


That sounds really good. Something I want to read


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Cool! Sounds interesting!! I wanna read it when your done too!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

I'm not worried about publishing or anything... I just like writing! :wink: :grin: It's like listening to music; it reduces daily anger and stuff. You can make the story go in any direction you want! :smile:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Here ya go Patrick  this is what we have mostly for boers lol

http://nh.craigslist.org/grd/4260403400.html


----------



## fishin816

Ok everyone, see ya later. I will get on later tonight.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Here ya go Patrick  this is what we have mostly for boers lol
> 
> http://nh.craigslist.org/grd/4260403400.html


:shocked: They've got cuteness going for them. The price for quality is not there! :shock:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

And that's what we have for them :lol: 
Everything on CL right now is no good... Once spring rolls around and everyone has reg kids and does in milk to sell CL will be busting the seems with nice goats


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok.. My head is killing me (has been most of the day..) I should get to bed.. I'll talk to y'all tomorrow


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

I don't think the internet will cooperate for much longer. I'll talk to you all tomorrow. Don't pass page 2000 tonight!  :wink: :smile: :wave:


----------



## Emzi00

Night Skyla :hug:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Ok.. My head is killing me (has been most of the day..) I should get to bed.. I'll talk to y'all tomorrow


Hahahahahaha..... We posted at the same time! I'll see you all later too! :lol: :wave:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Night Emma  :hug:

Haha! :lol: night Patrick


----------



## Emzi00

Night Patrick


----------



## NubianFan

Night Skyla Night Patrick


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> I don't think the internet will cooperate for much longer. I'll talk to you all tomorrow. Don't pass page 2000 tonight!  :wink: :smile: :wave:


Dang, seems like my Internet is just starting to work, too. Oye  G'Night, Patrick :wave:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Someone just asked me if I wanted to trade my Sun Conure pair for an electric drum set. 
I have no use for such a thing....


----------



## Emzi00

You could, have fun and rock out on them, start a band! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:ROFL: No way! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

I feel sick, blech.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Gross, I'm sorry.

I'm gonna go find something to eat, again, spaced that out last.night, but I did find Roo! Took me half an hour or so...


----------



## NubianFan

Hope you feel better Emma, I am wiped out so I am going to bed, see y'all tomorrow.


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh: Half an hour??


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> :laugh: Half an hour??


She's small ok! :lol: And it was dark, and I can't see that well (was not wearing my glasses, that's always interesting!), and there was a lot of other factors involved! :ROFL:


----------



## fishin816

I'm back!!!!!!


----------



## Emzi00

Turn on lights, put on glasses, diminish other factors...  :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah well, that would have been the logical thing to do, but that's never fun! 

Hi Cade, :wave:


----------



## Emzi00

Logic sucks


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Okay sorry I wasn't on today, spending some time with my sister before she goes back to college

Emma and Skyla--- thanks!! I like my new avatar too! :lol: it's a sweatshirt, so if either of you want to buy it for me, feel free! :lol: 

Lacie- Turn on a light, put on your glasses... Feed her more...? Or put a bell on her collar (or tied to her tail! --sorry really tired here :lol:---) so she's really annoying but you can always find her and... I'm sure the other factors have simple answers


----------



## Emzi00

That's a good idea, put a bell on Roo Lacie!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I was think about tying a helium balloon to her :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And a bell won't work when she's not mobile (sleeping)


----------



## Emzi00

:ROFL: If you do, I think we'd need a picture :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

My man


----------



## Texaslass

SEVENTEEN pages while I was away for a couple hours!!!! :doh:
NOT reading all that! But I'm curious what it was all about??


----------



## Emzi00

I have no idea! :lol: I think it was horses... but I was a bit zoned out, and I'm still out of it, so no idea really. :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Ooh, Air1!! Born Again!  :dance:


----------



## Texaslass

Newsboys.... love that song!


Man, they cut it off!


----------



## Emzi00

I think tonight might be one of those nights where I need a bedtime story.. what was the one on? 615? Something like that?


----------



## Texaslass

Oh, I started writing you one, but it's not done yet.


----------



## Texaslass

Weird!! Now K-love is playing Born Again! :scratch:


----------



## Emzi00

Hmmmm... this tea is good...


----------



## Texaslass

:laugh: http://www.amazon.com/Squishable-Mi...?ie=UTF8&qid=1388896955&sr=8-46&keywords=goat


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh:


----------



## Texaslass

Whaddya think of the knife I'm gettin'? http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00BWB5F0Q/ref=ox_sc_act_image_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A1BTPNGRT90YC7


----------



## Emzi00

Nice..


----------



## Texaslass

.


----------



## Texaslass

I better go before someone kills my internet again. :hug: G'night!


----------



## Emzi00

Bleh. Bleh. Bleh.


----------



## Emzi00

Night :hug:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Well, I *may* have found an opportunity for a home for my two does. Found someone on Craigslist wanting goats that other people don't want. They have a 6 acre pasture they don't want to mow anymore (but would they mow it NOW?) and can provide hay and grain. Clearly states twice on the add that they won't be used for meat. One thing that worries me a tad bit is there are a lot of spelling and grammar mistakes. BUT we do have a huge Hispanic population here, so it could be that it's a Hispanic person who will take good care of the goats but just isn't great with English? We shall see is suppose. I did send them an email. Lets hope for the best! If I get rid of these girls I will be able to get two breedable does. Woohoo!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Good morning


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Someone just asked me if I wanted to trade my Sun Conure pair for an electric drum set.
> I have no use for such a thing....


That's better then what we got asked to trade one time!

We had a pair of wethers on CL.. Some one emailed and asked is to trade them for a crappy cordless phone set! At least the drums are worth something! :lol:


----------



## fishin816

Good morning to everyone!


----------



## wendylou

Good mernkin!


----------



## Emzi00

And because I don't understand this....
http://mceer.buffalo.edu/infoservice/Education/makeTsunamiDirections.asp
...... I think I'm writing a research paper....


----------



## NubianFan

Interesting...
Is this for school or just for your own satisfaction?


----------



## Emzi00

School. If I was doing something for my own satisfaction, it'd probably have goats in it..


----------



## NubianFan

LOL understood.


----------



## NubianFan

Dad wants me to shut the goats in the big barn because of this cold snap he doesn't think their little shed will be sufficient. I honestly am not sure I agree. In the little shed there is just enough room for both of them to snuggle together, which means all body heat in trapped in that small space, in the big barn there isn't any insulation or anything and if they snuggle together their body heat gets lost out in that big space of open barn. I don't know if it would be better to move them or leave them where they are, but my instinct says leave them where they are.


----------



## Emzi00

We're supposed to get 8-10" of snow today, and underneath that we already have a thick layer of ice. I don't think we'll have school tomorrow, I'm ready to get back already.


----------



## Emzi00

They should be fine where they are. At least I would think so.


----------



## ksalvagno

Unless there is a stall that has solid sides, I think your girls are better in the shed. The other option in the big barn are heat lamps.


----------



## NubianFan

well that last cold snap poor Daffy stayed in there by HERSELF, and did fine,(Dru was at breeders) so I think the two of them together should be more than fine. It got down to 11 that night and it is supposed to get down to 2 tonight but still, I think two together would have a better chance at 2 degrees than one would at 11 degrees.


----------



## ksalvagno

Honestly I can't see moving them from what they are used to unless it is significantly better for the time being.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

I don't wanna be a Monday morning, headin' back to work, stuck in traffic, going slow, nothing on the radio...

That song's awesome! :wink: Eric Paslay - Friday Night! :smile:

Emma, I shot a squirrel this morning! :wink: :grin:


----------



## Emzi00

You eat it Patrick?


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

No, I think eating one in the summer would be easier. :wink: It's about -15* right now! I'll have more time (and it will be warmer) in the summer to field dress it. :wink: My mom doesn't want me to bring it into the house either! :laugh: I don't know why?!?! :wink: :laugh: 

We've got plenty squirrels in the summer though. LOL :smile:


----------



## Emzi00

It takes like 5 minutes to do it though!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Awe come on Patrick! Just eat it!  

It is sssooo nice out today! Nearly 40*!! We were out in sweatshirts today  soo nice! 


And OMGosh my brother and sister totally were crazy with Mr Youknowwho!  and my sister showed him a picture video she made with pics of us two!!  oye vey!


----------



## NubianFan

ksalvagno said:


> Honestly I can't see moving them from what they are used to unless it is significantly better for the time being.


I agree but my parents both insisted. This is another reason I want to move as much as I love them and as many good things as there are about living next to them, there is just as many bad things. I am not allowed to really be an adult and make my own decisions about my animals without making them mad at me. So my girls have been moved into the big barn, even though I think they really were better off where they were. I was in there and right now it is nice and warm in there but right now it is only about 25 degrees it will continue to drop all day and all night according to the forecast. I am sure they will be fine in there, but I think they would have actually been warmer in the shed. The benefit to the barn is they have more warm area to move around in and won't have to stay snuggled in a shed. They can move about in the barn with the wind knocked off them. And we made them a bed of hay so they do have some snuggly spot to get down into.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

I know, but my bare hands aren't really feeling it today! LOL :wink: :laugh: I'm nice and warm inside drinking tea! :coffee2:


----------



## NubianFan

cleaning a squirrel is pretty easy, it is almost like taking it's little pajamas off.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Awe come on Patrick! Just eat it!
> 
> It is sssooo nice out today! Nearly 40*!! We were out in sweatshirts today  soo nice!
> 
> And OMGosh my brother and sister totally were crazy with Mr Youknowwho!  and my sister showed him a picture video she made with pics of us two!!  oye vey!


:shocked: 40*F!!!!!! I'm jealous! :lol: :smile:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

I know it's easy. I even know how to get 80-90% of the meat off without puncturing the gut cavity! :dance: But it will be a better experience in the summer! :wink: :smile:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It's just glorious out  love it!  we are supposed to have freezing rain tonight/tomorrow and a thunderstorm tomorrow! :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> It is sssooo nice out today! Nearly 40*!! We were out in sweatshirts today  soo nice!
> 
> And OMGosh my brother and sister totally were crazy with Mr Youknowwho!  and my sister showed him a picture video she made with pics of us two!!  oye vey!


First of all I am jealous of your temps and secondly :shocked::shocked: about your sister and showing him the video, I would have died!!!! what did he do?


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Aren't siblings fun, Skyla? :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

No siblings aren't any fun at all.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol!

Oh I about did die!! But, he already knows (this isn't the first time she has done something like this :roll: ) so he was just like "oh.. *chuckle a bit*" then my mom walked over and I have her a look and she was like "oh gosh! Yah I woke up to that at 7 this morning! She's something else!" :doh:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

NubianFan said:


> No siblings aren't any fun at all.


They're annoying, but they only do that because they love ya'. :wink: :smile:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Aren't siblings fun, Skyla? :lol:


Yah so fun :roll:

And my brother kept telling him how he's handsome just like him ect.. :roll:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> They're annoying, but they only do that because they love ya'. :wink: :smile:


Very true..


----------



## NubianFan

well my siblings aren't like y'alls they are so much older than me they are just infuriating not annoying. I do love my sister because she means well even though she is pretty much crazy but I have no use for my so called brother what so ever.
Now, my nephew, my sisters boy, he is like a brother is supposed to be. and we are really close, oh we would fight like cats and dogs as kids and aggravate each other but we loved each other and would always stick up for the other one to outsiders. He is five years younger than me.


----------



## NubianFan

How does he handle all the attention Skyla ? LOL


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Alright, I got to go guys! :wave: I'm going to "try" and beat my brother at a game he likes. I hate it, but he likes it... And I'm a good sport! :wink: :smile: Talk to you all later! :wave:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hey guys! I just painted my nails. Not sure why, I don't like painting them and I don't usually like them painted! :lol: :shrug: 

see ya later Patrick! :wave:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> How does he handle all the attention Skyla ? LOL


He is a real quiet guy so he just kinda talks to them and laughs and stuff  he's really good with them  though sometimes he gets really annoyed with them lol! But he is still good about it lol! Poor guy! He will give me a look like "Help!" Lol! And I try harder to pull them off him lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Alright, I got to go guys! :wave: I'm going to "try" and beat my brother at a game he likes. I hate it, but he likes it... And I'm a good sport! :wink: :smile: Talk to you all later! :wave:


Your just leaving cause we are talking about boys!  lol! Jk have fun with your brother


----------



## NubianFan

LOL he sure stuck around when the talk was about horses last night LOL


----------



## nchen7

I have a younger half brother and he's awesome. Its my mom I can't stand.....

Skyla and Leslie, when are you guys going to make moves on your crushes??


----------



## NubianFan

Nchen well I got a hug the other day that he initiated but I probably blew that too because it caught me off guard and I was nervous. 
I don't know that I can make a move, he will have to step up and do it if it gets done most likely.


----------



## nchen7

Lol. Ok Leslie. Just know men are wimps. They may be too scared to ask you out too...


----------



## NubianFan

I can't imagine him being scared of much. Although, I am pretty scary. If ever there was anything that might scare a man it might be me. LOL


----------



## NubianFan

Is it Ni? I know I see others call you that a lot. Anyway we know alllllll the same people. So, if I am totally wrong and he is just being nice and has no interest and I make a move I will basically be humiliating myself in front of everyone I know here. So.... that puts a serious pause to that thought. I am usually pretty much a go getter with whatever I want but I am really trying to be very careful with this situation. For so many reasons. To save face yes, but also, he is very important to me as a friend, and I had rather keep him as a friend than lose him altogether. So I am trying to be slow and cautious and bide my time. At least until I can see if he has any interest besides friendship.


----------



## Emzi00

I just swept the goats off  With a broom. :lol:


----------



## nchen7

Got it Leslie! 

How's the weather? Its rainy here off and on, but that's all I can really complain abt.....


----------



## NubianFan

LOL swept snow off them or what?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm with Leslie... He's gonna have to make the first move here... 

it's a lovely 38* here  :sun:


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> LOL swept snow off them or what?


Yup.


----------



## NubianFan

so far it isn't doing anything nasty on us here yet, it was pouring rain this morning when I woke up, it was also 48 degrees then, it is now down to 25 degrees and just supposed to continue to drop all day and night. BUT it isn't doing anything right now like snowing or sleeting or freezing rain so at least that is good do far.


----------



## NubianFan

well I am going to go do some laundry and maybe watch some netflix, ttyl


----------



## nchen7

Nfl is on again, so I took out my "goat production in the tropics" book from like 1972. Has some great pictures in it!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NFL is boring  sports ain't my thing


----------



## nchen7

Nor mine, but its wildcard games and bf wants to watch. I'm usually doing something in the kitchen but I feel like being horizontal instead....


----------



## littlegoatgirl

So it's really cold here, somewhere in the negatives! We already had a foot of snow, then just today and last night got another foot! We're still supposed to get worse, they say this is nothing compared to what's coming!! Even my sisters college an hour and a half or so away canceled classes for Tuesday (when they go back)!! We already canceled school for tomorrow!

And skyla is just here having her 40° weather... :roll:


----------



## Emzi00

Skyla, Jamie Grace is on Air1..


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Oh! And the wind is really bad so there are 3-4 foot drifts! A sled just went flying in the yard off the porch... I ain't getting it!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Skyla, Jamie Grace is on Air1..


Missed it  but this is a good song too!


----------



## ydnas62

Hey guys, have any of you dealt with a kid with frozen back legs? He's new born (2 hrs) and I'm in Alberta Canada... He was fine - up, cleaned and nursing. Went back after lunch(maybe 45 mins?) and he'd gotten himself stuck behind a feeder and his back legs are frozen from the hock down. I've been raising goats for 8 years and never had this happen! I'm following the same principle I would with frostbite and letting it thaw slowly... Any ideas what else I can do? He's a beautiful little boer - I don't want to lose him because of this!!! (the feeder is being reconstructed right now by hubby...). Thanks!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> And skyla is just here having her 40° weather... :roll:


Yes ma'am I am!  it's like 35* now though.. 

Brb running to the store


----------



## Emzi00

You get it worse than here Sarah, we have probably a foot of snow, and more coming, with wicked wind, but right now we're above 0° it's supposed to drop to the negatives this week though. And our roads have tons of ice and snow on them too.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Wow, that's something I've never heard of. When his legs are thawed, I'd massage them like crazy to get the blood circulation going again. Maybe soak his legs in lukewarm water and as they thaw more, add some warm water, to help thaw it faster? 
I'd post a thread about, maybe someone else has dealt with this.


----------



## Emzi00

ydnas62 said:


> Hey guys, have any of you dealt with a kid with frozen back legs? He's new born (2 hrs) and I'm in Alberta Canada... He was fine - up, cleaned and nursing. Went back after lunch(maybe 45 mins?) and he'd gotten himself stuck behind a feeder and his back legs are frozen from the hock down. I've been raising goats for 8 years and never had this happen! I'm following the same principle I would with frostbite and letting it thaw slowly... Any ideas what else I can do? He's a beautiful little boer - I don't want to lose him because of this!!! (the feeder is being reconstructed right now by hubby...). Thanks!


Hmmm... heat lamp maybe? This is my first winter with goats, so I'm not really sure..


----------



## goathiker

Warn slowly, treat as if for third degree burns. Don't break or damage the skin and tissues by rubbing. Warm the blood and heart first. I answered on your thread as well.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So in case I ever run into that, would it be best not to massage the legs after they thaw? Or just slowly thaw the legs and treat, nothing else?


----------



## usamagoat

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Yes ma'am I am!  it's like 35* now though..
> 
> Brb running to the store


psst skyla i pm you!


----------



## Emzi00

Psssst........ Lacie........
https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...791311233953&source=46&__user=100004029647646


----------



## nchen7

Morris just killed a chick. I thought momma and babies already went to bed, so I untied him. He got one of the blonde ones. Not liking my dogs right now.....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

usamagoat said:


> psst skyla i pm you!


I got it and will reply when I get in from feeding


----------



## goathiker

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> So in case I ever run into that, would it be best not to massage the legs after they thaw? Or just slowly thaw the legs and treat, nothing else?


 Lacie, after this kids legs thaw, they are going to look like someone sat him in a campfire. It must be treated as a deep tissue burn. Infection is a very real danger and he is going to be in tremendous amounts of pain. He may not survive the trauma of the pain.


----------



## NubianFan

poor baby frozen legs aren't good, I agree don't rub or massage, it will damage the tissue further.


----------



## NubianFan

well it is just beginning to spit snow here woohoo!!! not....
at least I have my warmy warm blankie on me...


----------



## usamagoat

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I got it and will reply when I get in from feeding


yep


----------



## Emzi00

Is anyone else having one of _those_ days, too? Bleh.


----------



## usamagoat

NubianFan said:


> well it is just beginning to spit snow here woohoo!!! not....
> at least I have my warmy warm blankie on me...


Nuban fan go and look at the thread "nice photos" ok hahhaha


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Is anyone else having one of _those_ days, too? Bleh.


Well, I wasn't until a little while ago when I went out to check on Suzi. She aborted!!! :shock:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh! So sorry Sarah!  :hug: that really, really stinks!  :mecry:


----------



## goathiker

What? Oh no...


----------



## NubianFan

Oh no Sarah!!! I am so sorry...


----------



## NubianFan

usamagoat said:


> Nuban fan go and look at the thread "nice photos" ok hahhaha


I did and you're right she does look a lot like Dru.


----------



## caprine crazy

Who else besides me hates snow? We have at least 12 inches here and still coming down. I'm willing to send some to you guys if want some! My county just went under a state of emergency. No one out on the roads! Only snow plows and emergency vehicles. On the bright side, school is cancelled for tomorrow! Yay!


----------



## Texaslass

I know! Poor girl, that's all I can think right now!   
She's always been the best mama, but only had singles before and then we had a dud buck one year and she didn't get bred.. I was really hoping this time she'd have two or three, she wants babies so bad. 

I'm not sure if she's done yet, or when it happened, could've been early this morning even. I went out this morning of course, but I didn't see anuthing and I was a bit worried about her because she didn't want to eat again, but was otherwise acting pretty much normal....
I found only one so far; perfectly formed, everything was there except hair pretty much. (She was about exactly halfway through her pregnancy) and I'm not sure but I think it was a doe too.  It was hidden in the hay in the back corner of the barn...

IDK what caused it, but I think maybe it could've been a combination of getting cold, stress from the bucks being in their pen for a couple of days, and who knows, maybe she got butted. The other girls usually leave her alone, but every once in a while Jacqueline will go after her....:shrug: I really wish I knew for sure what caused it, though.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm with ya Kayla! I can't stand snow  

Yay for no school though!


----------



## Texaslass

I gave her a bunch of electros and some nettle tea, then she ate some greens and fresh grass.. She was cold, but the electros were warm and I put her coat on and she seems fine now, but she's looking for her babies and I think she might have another in there...
Anything special I need to do for her? And should I worm her tomorrow like if she had kidded normally?


----------



## nchen7

Oh, I'm sorry Sarah. How awful! :hug: hope she feels better soon...


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

I'm so sorry, Sarah!  That's awful! :sad: 


Well, I'm back! Did some dishes and filled my tummy with delicious pork roast! :smile:


----------



## Texaslass

Ew, pork.


----------



## NubianFan

I am jealous you had pork roast!


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> Well, I wasn't until a little while ago when I went out to check on Suzi. She aborted!!! :shock:


:shocked: :tears: :hug:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Texaslass said:


> Ew, pork.


You don't like delicious pink, oinky, 4 legged creatures?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> You don't like delicious pink, oinky, 4 legged creatures?


I do!  :yum:


----------



## goathiker

Sarah, don't do anything that you wouldn't do if she is still pregnant at this point. There is a slim hope that she lost one and the other is still viable. Just watch her close and see if she comes back in to heat. There's still time to breed her again next month if neccesary.


----------



## Texaslass

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> You don't like delicious pink, oinky, 4 legged creatures?


Only as bacon.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Texaslass said:


> Only as bacon.


Even when it's slow cooked with carrots and potatoes? :yum: :wink:


----------



## Texaslass

goathiker said:


> Sarah, don't do anything that you wouldn't do if she is still pregnant at this point. There is a slim hope that she lost one and the other is still viable. Just watch her close and see if she comes back in to heat. There's still time to breed her again next month if neccesary.


I was going to ask that. If it's not too stressful on her, I definitely want to breed her again asap for her own sake. She _needs_ babies to keep her going. When she has no kids but there's others around she tries to take care of them. 
I hope she still has one or two in there and can keep them! That would be the best thing, I think.


----------



## goathiker

Yes, she wasn't so far along that this should be a huge ordeal for her, other than her mothering hormones going crazy. You can breed her again on her second heat cycle.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Even when it's slow cooked with carrots and potatoes? :yum: :wink:


:drool: :yum:


----------



## Texaslass

goathiker said:


> Yes, she wasn't so far along that this should be a huge ordeal for her, other than her mothering hormones going crazy. You can breed her again on her second heat cycle.


You mean, if she does come into heat again, don't breed her then, but wait till the next heat?
Sorry if that's a dumb question, I just want to be clear.


----------



## Texaslass

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Even when it's slow cooked with carrots and potatoes? :yum: :wink:


*gag*


----------



## Texaslass

Emma, I know you're around, reading old posts! :roll:


----------



## Emzi00

I was indeed.


----------



## NubianFan

I am here but I am looking at real estate too and chatting by text.... :eyeroll:


----------



## Emzi00

I don't have anything else worth doing right now... May as well read old posts...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm here now too  my mom is making pumpkin bread :yum: corse I won't be able to have any tomorrow


----------



## Texaslass

I'm still trying to shop on Amazon. :eyeroll: :roll:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> I don't have anything else worth doing right now... May as well read old posts...


I do that all the time


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Having my cup of tea early tonight... Can't eat or drink after 10


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I do that all the time


Y'all do have way too much time on your hands. :roll: :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

oh is your surgery tomorrow Skyla?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol! Well when I have nothing better to do, and I'm on my iPod.. Why not?! Lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> oh is your surgery tomorrow Skyla?


Yep 
So I probably won't be on tomorrow... Though it may be humorous for y'all if I did cause I would be pretty out of it with all the meds I'll be on :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sorry about Suzi, Sarah! There is for surely a chance she slipped one and still has the other(s), so keep an eye out.

I'm having a funky day, everything just seems so exhausting, and heavy, it's ridiculous. Even the sweatshirt I'm wearing seems heavy and like it's weighing me down. :hair:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hope all goes well Skyla!


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie, your funky day is how I feel all the time. Weird isn't it?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks Lacie  
I won't lie... I'm pretty nervous... But I know it will all go fine


----------



## NubianFan

I wonder if you are run down or getting sick Lacie for everything to feel heavy and exhausting.


----------



## NubianFan

You will be fine Skyla. It is the only way it can go... cuz I say so.


----------



## Emzi00

I officially have no school tomorrow... poo..


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> You get it worse than here Sarah, we have probably a foot of snow, and more coming, with wicked wind, but right now we're above 0° it's supposed to drop to the negatives this week though. And our roads have tons of ice and snow on them too.


Yep-- we get a bunch of lake effect! It's crazy! We have 1 1/2 to 2 feet and are supposed to get 12-18 more inches!!!!!!! So 1-1/2 feet!! Tonight!!!

I'm so so so sorry Sarah!! I hope she has more still cooking in there!! 

Skyla, you should come on, I've watched videos of people from after they got their wisdom teeth out and their hilarious!!! I'll be stuck inside all day tomorrow (unless I want to get frostbite in minutes) other than taking care if the goats, so I'll need a few laughs!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> You will be fine Skyla. It is the only way it can go... cuz I say so.


Thanks Leslie  :hug:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

NubianFan said:


> I wonder if you are run down or getting sick Lacie for everything to feel heavy and exhausting.


Could be Lacie, I usually feel that way, like exactly like that when I'm getting/am sick


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Yep-- we get a bunch of lake effect! It's crazy! We have 1 1/2 to 2 feet and are supposed to get 12-18 more inches!!!!!!! So 1-1/2 feet!! Tonight!!!
> 
> I'm so so so sorry Sarah!! I hope she has more still cooking in there!!
> 
> Skyla, you should come on, I've watched videos of people from after they got their wisdom teeth out and their hilarious!!! I'll be stuck inside all day tomorrow (unless I want to get frostbite in minutes) other than taking care if the goats, so I'll need a few laughs!!!


ROFL!! Maybe I will  lol! I could always text you a video that my mom said she will be getting :roll:

That really stinks Emma


----------



## Texaslass

Thanks y'all. :hug: I sure hope she has more in there too, for her sake. 

Hope everything goes smoothly tomorrow, Skyla! :hug: 

Sorry about your day Lacie. Maybe you should slow down a little once in a while.  :hug:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Thing is, I'm still sick from that last time I posted I was. It takes a VERY long time to get over stuff. A stupid flu can linger for 2 months with me.

But I've been walking up tired lately, and today I'm just in a exhausted, and "not all there" kind of feeling.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> ROFL!! Maybe I will  lol! I could always text you a video that my mom said she will be getting :roll:
> 
> That really stinks Emma


Haha yay!!!


----------



## Emzi00

:hug: I hope you feel better soon Lacie.


----------



## NubianFan

sounds like you need some down time. And maybe some vit C or iron supplements or something. Do you know if you are anemic?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks Sarah T :hug: 

Hope you feel better soon Lacie! 

LOL Sarah!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

No idea if I'm anemic or not, I figured I developed a compromised immune system or something. :shrug:
I do take lots of vitamin c, and multi vitamins sometimes.


----------



## wendylou

Hey goatlings, are these any good to use? Ran across them on eBay and thought about getting them.


----------



## wendylou

And LaCie, I'm reading the thread here and if your not getting over a sickness very quickly, you may need to take a vitamin supplement with iron. I don't know your family history but it could be an underlying cause so take care of yourself. I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I think I'd go with a pair that was built a bit stronger. 


Ok, so I googled it, and I have most of the symptoms for both anemia, and severe anemia...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

They look like they would work  and a great price! 

I use these ones


----------



## NubianFan

Wendylou, I have a pair of those and they are okay and worth the cheap price, I also have a heavier built more expensive pair that I do like better. I say get them if you need a cheap pair now and upgrade when you can afford to.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Whoops! Pic might help :doh: I love them! I've had the same pair for three years and just got a new pair last year as the other ones were getting 'sticky'


----------



## NubianFan

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I think I'd go with a pair that was built a bit stronger.
> 
> Ok, so I googled it, and I have most of the symptoms for both anemia, and severe anemia...


My friend has severe anemia to the point they thought they might have to transfuse her, so you saying that made me think of it. She is constantly exhausted and gets sick easy.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ahh! :shocked: That's scary!


----------



## NubianFan

Ha ha that is funny Skyla I have those too


----------



## nchen7

Lacie, have you checked your membrane colours? maybe take some red cell and vit B12 shots 

But in all seriousness, time to up the iron rich foods - lots of dark leafy greens, dark coloured lentils and of course, red meat!


----------



## NubianFan

Take an iron supplement that is what they tell her to do. Also you can eat red meat, liver, and spinach...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Ha ha that is funny Skyla I have those too


Haha! I love them 

Look! I found ones with purple handles!  and only $12.50!


----------



## Emzi00

nchen7 said:


> Lacie, have you checked your membrane colours? maybe take some red cell and vit B12 shots
> 
> But in all seriousness, time to up the iron rich foods - lots of dark leafy greens, dark coloured lentils and of course, red meat!


_Twitching_ red meat....


----------



## wendylou

Well how's your diet? Let's rule that out first because that's the most simple to fix. 

I'm kinda new to hoof trimming so maybe a good pair that won't break easy and will be pretty easy to use. I can spend up to 30.00 on a pair if I have to, but I need to get busy on these hooves of the herd! Haha


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> _Twitching_ red meat....


 :roll:


----------



## wendylou

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Haha! I love them
> 
> Look! I found ones with purple handles!  and only $12.50!


Love the purple handles!!!! Lol!! So cool!!


----------



## Emzi00

I have the ones with orange handles, they work great.


----------



## wendylou

nchen7 said:


> Lacie, have you checked your membrane colours? maybe take some red cell and vit B12 shots
> 
> But in all seriousness, time to up the iron rich foods - lots of dark leafy greens, dark coloured lentils and of course, red meat!


Love this!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Rats! I'm all out of red cell and b12! 

Lentils and liver?!  I can do the rest though  Why can't people be easily like animals, just look at your eyelids and go from there?!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

wendylou said:


> Love the purple handles!!!! Lol!! So cool!!


I think so too!  lol! And they look like they are the same as the green handled ones  I honestly think they are the best I have found! My vets even use them


----------



## NubianFan

Ha ha Ni and I said basically the same thing at the same time.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Rats! I'm all out of red cell and b12!
> 
> Lentils and liver?!  I can do the rest though  Why can't people be easily like animals, just look at your eyelids and go from there?!


Red cell smells good! Wonder what it tastes like :chin:

Haha! Would be nice wouldn't it!


----------



## wendylou

I have been using a tool referred to as "nippers". They were all I had
Time to buck up and get the right tool. You think I can shape their hooves into high heel shoes?


----------



## wendylou

Ooo bad joke


----------



## NubianFan

I have that cheapie pair and a pair like Skyla posted and they both work fine, the pair like Skyla posted is heavier and easier to handle/more comfortable in hand, but honestly either will work.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

wendylou said:


> You think I can shape their hooves into high heel shoes?


Would be snazzy huh?! LOL! I don't think they would appreciate it too much though :lol:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Red cell smells good! Wonder what it tastes like :chin:
> 
> Haha! Would be nice wouldn't it!


I don't know about red cell, but I know that Loctite tastes good! :wink: I speak from accidental experience! :wink: :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Red cell smells good! Wonder what it tastes like :chin:
> 
> Haha! Would be nice wouldn't it!


I had an ex boyfriend who drank it, he was a cowboy wanna be. LOL He also gave it to his horse, he thought it would make them both tough.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Mmmm food


----------



## wendylou

I think I will order these that I found. Price is good and worth a try. Thank you!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL Patrick! 

I was just gonna say... I keep getting a 'notice' saying you have quoted my post but I didn't see one then I saw this lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> I had an ex boyfriend who drank it, he was a cowboy wanna be. LOL He also gave it to his horse, he thought it would make them both tough.


Ewww!  lol!


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Mmmm food


You have food???? I'll be right there!!!


----------



## NubianFan

he was goofey Skyla


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

wendylou said:


> Well how's your diet? Let's rule that out first because that's the most simple to fix.


Not the best. None of the fruits and veggies out here seem "ok" I had some bananas on my counter for over a month, and they were STILL an emerald green, the never got ripe, and I threw those out. But all the fruit and veggies seem to last indefinitely, probably because it's gmo. And when you eat them you feel worse than before.
So I don't really eat that well because of it, and I forgot to eat a lot of the time.

For example: Today all I've eaten is a poptart. But I made a lasagna, it's in the oven.
Yesterday: I had a quesadilla
Day before: I don't think I ate anything


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Hahaha yep! Quesadillas, nachos, and pigs in a blanket!! What time are you planning?


----------



## wendylou

I smelled that red cell, oooo weeeee! 
And corid! Corid smells somethin funky foul now !!


----------



## NubianFan

I bought the stuff to bake cakes today, I don't know when I will actually make and bake them.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> LOL Patrick!
> 
> I was just gonna say... I keep getting a 'notice' saying you have quoted my post but I didn't see one then I saw this lol!


What do you mean? Did you just get that? Or was it a while ago? Sorry, I'm more tired than normal. I didn't get to bed last night until today (about 2:30 today)!  :wink: :smile:


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Hahaha yep! Quesadillas, nachos, and pigs in a blanket!! What time are you planning?


2 am.


----------



## NubianFan

wendylou said:


> I smelled that red cell, oooo weeeee!
> And corid! Corid smells somethin funky foul now !!


I figured it was good enough for him. LOL Knowing him he had probably drank worse.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Hahaha yep! Quesadillas, nachos, and pigs in a blanket!! What time are you planning?


:drool: can I come too?!


----------



## NubianFan

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> What do you mean? Did you just get that? Or was it a while ago? Sorry, I'm more tired than normal. I didn't get to bed last night until today (about 2:30 today)!  :wink: :smile:


All right young man you got some 'splaining to do!!! what were you doing up all night and half the day.....?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> What do you mean? Did you just get that? Or was it a while ago? Sorry, I'm more tired than normal. I didn't get to bed last night until today (about 2:30 today)!  :wink: :smile:


No it was just my iPod being stupid and delayed


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> 2 am.


Cool! It might take you longer than normal... We're under a blizzard warning until 4 AM!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Red cell isn't actually bad tasting! :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Picture me with hands on hips....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> I figured it was good enough for him. LOL Knowing him he had probably drank worse.


:lol:


----------



## Emzi00

I had spaghetti tonight, made me think of Lacie.... which made me think of shopping carts.....


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> :drool: can I come too?!


Yeah! Goat people party!! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Yeah! Goat people party!! :lol:


Sounds good to me!


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Red cell isn't actually bad tasting! :lol:


I figured you would know! :lol:


----------



## wendylou

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Not the best. None of the fruits and veggies out here seem "ok" I had some bananas on my counter for over a month, and they were STILL an emerald green, the never got ripe, and I threw those out. But all the fruit and veggies seem to last indefinitely, probably because it's gmo. And when you eat them you feel worse than before.
> 
> So I don't really eat that well because of it, and I forgot to eat a lot of the time.
> 
> For example: Today all I've eaten is a poptart. But I made a lasagna, it's in the oven.
> 
> Yesterday: I had a quesadilla
> 
> Day before: I don't think I ate anything


Ok, it sounds like it may just be diet related. I am quite the anemic being that I have rheumatoid and the best vitamin on the market that I take daily is a prenatal vitamin. My diet sounds like yours so I have to make up for it somehow I think if you take it everyday you will notice a big difference within 2 weeks. However, because of the iron, and I will try to use goat terms for this.. Your "berry production" may slow down a bit so be careful of that!


----------



## NubianFan

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Red cell isn't actually bad tasting! :lol:


Well Lacie Bottoms up cuz you actually probably need it!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> I had spaghetti tonight, made me think of Lacie.... which made me think of shopping carts.....


:doh: and it begins again... :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> I had spaghetti tonight, made me think of Lacie.... which made me think of shopping carts.....


ROFL! 
Which made you think of...?? pepper spray?! Lol!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

NubianFan said:


> All right young man you got some 'splaining to do!!! what were you doing up all night and half the day.....?


Honestly.... I was laying in bed "trying" to sleep! :smile: That's the truth! :lol: I gave up half way through and started listening to music. :wink:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

"Trying" :roll:


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> ROFL!
> Which made you think of...?? pepper spray?! Lol!


No... tail gate parties......


----------



## NubianFan

Emzi00 said:


> I figured you would know! :lol:


She tastes everything before she gives it to her animals like a king's personal taster...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> ROFL!
> Which made you think of...?? pepper spray?! Lol!


In any situation where you'd need pepper spray, go the extra mile and buy Bear Mace.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> No... tail gate parties......


Lol!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> "Trying" :roll:


Yep :wink: Around 11:00 is when I started listening to music! :smile:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> In any situation where you'd need pepper spray, go the extra mile and buy Bear Mace.


Bear mace??


----------



## NubianFan

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Honestly.... I was laying in bed "trying" to sleep! :smile: That's the truth! :lol: I gave up half way through and started listening to music. :wink:


uhhh huhhh heard that one before, what color eyes did your music have?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> She tastes everything before she gives it to her animals like a king's personal taster...


:dance: Yep!

I wonder if I should be eating their minerals... :chin: onder:


----------



## Emzi00

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Yep :wink: Around 11:00 is when I started listening to music! :smile:


That's weak, you need to wait until at least 1:00 before you can crank it.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So, for my birthday I got a strip cup and my parents paid for my shipping for my soap molds and my dad let me get another bell for my girls  hehe! So now both Mazie and Snappy have bells


----------



## NubianFan

I hope I never ever have to mace a bear.....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> uhhh huhhh heard that one before, what color eyes did your music have?


:slapfloor: :ROFL:

And yes bear mace, mace for bears. (For campers, etc)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> uhhh huhhh heard that one before, what color eyes did your music have?


:ROFL: :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :dance: Yep!
> 
> I wonder if I should be eating their minerals... :chin: onder:


No... it burns. Don't try it.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

NubianFan said:


> uhhh huhhh heard that one before, what color eyes did your music have?


Haha, right, you know me, right? I would rather have my beauty sleep than go on a date! Trust me! :wink: :smile: My Nano is blue, so yeah, it's eyes were blue! :wink: :lol:


----------



## nchen7

Lacie, if you like or drink beer, Guinness has a lot of B vitamins and iron. If you don't, any malt drink is good too..... Or maybe just barley water (doesn't sound good tho...I personally would rather the Guinness....)


----------



## NubianFan

It is twenty degrees outside and I am laying here listening to the crickets chirp.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Is it a lot stronger then pepper spray or something?? Idk I never used the stuff lol! 

And I never want to mace a bear either!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> No... it burns. Don't try it.


I said eat, not snort!  :ROFL:


----------



## NubianFan

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Haha, right, you know me, right? I would rather have my beauty sleep than go on a date! Trust me! :wink: :smile: My Nano is blue, so yeah, it's eyes were blue! :wink: :lol:


What color was it's hair?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Haha, right, you know me, right? I would rather have my beauty sleep than go on a date! Trust me! :wink: :smile: My Nano is blue, so yeah, it's eyes were blue! :wink: :lol:


Oh we all know you  you run when we start talking about boys and swear you would never talk about girls!  lol! :lol:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I said eat, not snort!  :ROFL:


:lol: :slapfloor: :grin: :greengrin: :lol: :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I want more goats...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> What color was it's hair?


:lol: 
Oh your bad! I bet his ear buds are... White?!


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I said eat, not snort!  :ROFL:


:laugh: Still, things that smell good don't usually taste good... like dog treats...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yes, bear mace is WAY stronger than pepper spray! 


Hmm, I've got just the malt for that then!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> I want more goats...


Who doesn't?!


----------



## NubianFan

I think he is secretly a romance writer when he isn't on the board...:razz:


----------



## Emzi00

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> :lol: :slapfloor: :grin: :greengrin: :lol: :lol:


It's not funny, it really hurt!!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

NubianFan said:


> What color was it's hair?


I certainly hope my Nano doesn't have mold growing on it! :laugh: :razz: :wink:



J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Oh we all know you  you run when we start talking about boys and swear you would never talk about girls!  lol! :lol:


I don't!! :roll: Who would I talk about? I'm glad about the fact that I don't have that "special person". :wink: :smile: I'm happy this way! :grin:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> :laugh: Still, things that smell good don't usually taste good... like dog treats...


Oh I know! I was so sad they don't really taste like bacon!


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> I want more goats...


Me too...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Yes, bear mace is WAY stronger than pepper spray!
> 
> Hmm, I've got just the malt for that then!


Cool!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

NubianFan said:


> I think he is secretly a romance writer when he isn't on the board...:razz:


NO! :roll: :smile: Murder and/or mystery is more my style! :wink: :smile: Right now I'm working on mystery. :wink:


----------



## wendylou

I hope I never come across a bear to have to even THINK about using mace on it! Haha
I would just fall down and melt in my own sweat of fear


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> :laugh: Still, things that smell good don't usually taste good... like dog treats...


:laugh: I like the loose minerals :yum: and if bacon or a turkey leg doesn't taste good to you, I think you need to check your vitals!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> I certainly hope my Nano doesn't have mold growing on it! :laugh: :razz: :wink:
> 
> I don't!! :roll: Who would I talk about? I'm glad about the fact that I don't have that "special person". :wink: :smile: I'm happy this way! :grin:


Haha!

It's much less stress! Don't have a 'special person' till you want to get married.. Much easier! Oye! :roll:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> I think he is secretly a romance writer when he isn't on the board...:razz:


Hahaha!! :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## NubianFan

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> NO! :roll: :smile: Murder and/or mystery is more my style! :wink: :smile: Right now I'm working on mystery. :wink:


I just have to give you a hard time. and it is better that you are happy now while you are young without someone to worry about, just don't let it still be the same way when the numbers in your age are reversed.... That is when it is a bad thing.


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :laugh: I like the loose minerals :yum: and if bacon or a turkey leg doesn't taste good to you, I think you need to check your vitals!


I might have to try some then... :laugh:
You've never had the cooking here!  I'm sure it's just delightful when you make it, though.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Think I'm gonna find a show on Netflix...


----------



## Emzi00

Ewwwwww....
Lacie, what kinda loose mineral you eating? Mine's nasty......


----------



## Scottyhorse

My neighbor and his son is over (his son is 3 or 4) and I'm his sons Star Wars wife. :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Hey guys, so I finally cleared my PM inbox... :lol: it had been full for a good month or so... If you know of anyone who PM'd me or if you did, please resend


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

NubianFan said:


> I just have to give you a hard time. and it is better that you are happy now while you are young without someone to worry about, just don't let it still be the same way when the numbers in your age are reversed.... That is when it is a bad thing.


I know. :wink:

That's my plan! :grin: I thought around 18+ y/o would be a good time to start! :grin: The thing is that I'm the kind of person who doesn't have a hard time with telling someone no. :roll: So hopefully I don't get asked before then! :smile:

Also, Leslie and Skyla :shades:, a while back you were talking about how guys are wimps, but your next paragraphs were saying that the guy would have to ask you! :doh: I'd have no fear of asking someone... If I wanted to! :wink: JS :wink: :smile: We aren't ALL (I urge ALL) wimps like y'all think! :smile:


----------



## NubianFan

:laugh:


Scottyhorse said:


> My neighbor and his son is over (his son is 3 or 4) and I'm his sons Star Wars wife. :lol:


:laugh:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Ewwwwww....
> Lacie, what kinda loose mineral you eating? Mine's nasty......


The kind that they only distribute in 4 states out here :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> The kind that they only distribute in 4 states out here :lol:


Don't try Manna Pro... it burns when you eat it too....


----------



## NubianFan

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> I know. :wink:
> 
> That's my plan! :grin: I thought around 18+ y/o would be a good time to start! :grin: The thing is that I'm the kind of person who doesn't have a hard time with telling someone no. :roll: So hopefully I don't get asked before then! :smile:
> 
> Also, Leslie and Skyla :shades:, a while back you were talking about how guys are wimps, but your next paragraphs were saying that the guy would have to ask you! :doh: I'd have no fear of asking someone... If I wanted to! :wink: JS :wink: :smile: We aren't ALL (I urge ALL) wimps like y'all think! :smile:


I don't think y'all are all wimps. I think there are certainly good men out there and you might be surprised to know I think good men are a treasure. I just don't feel like there are many who aren't already married. Women aren't dumb when they find a good one they snatch him up.
And I am the last person ANYONE should ever think about listening to when it comes to love/relationship/dating/marriage advice. I am afterall the complete loser who is still alone at 41 so obviously I haven't a clue what I am doing. 
and before someone jumps on me for saying I am a complete loser, I know I am not in many areas, I am intelligent and a good mom and a good friend and good daughter, and I am fairly successful in life. But when it comes to this man/woman boy/girl stuff I stink. I am no good at it at all. I never have been and I probably never will be so yeah I do really feel like a loser in that arena of my life.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, Emma.

Roo now is a whopping 2lbs!!! :fireworks: :wahoo: :dance: :stars: :leap:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Lacie, this one's for you: http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f190/puppy-feeding-160302/


----------



## Emzi00

:wahoo: :dance: :stars: Yay! Go Roo!! :balloons:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> I know. :wink:
> 
> That's my plan! :grin: I thought around 18+ y/o would be a good time to start! :grin: The thing is that I'm the kind of person who doesn't have a hard time with telling someone no. :roll: So hopefully I don't get asked before then! :smile:
> 
> Also, Leslie and Skyla :shades:, a while back you were talking about how guys are wimps, but your next paragraphs were saying that the guy would have to ask you! :doh: I'd have no fear of asking someone... If I wanted to! :wink: JS :wink: :smile: We aren't ALL (I urge ALL) wimps like y'all think! :smile:


:lol: Trust me, you learn to say no real quick. :slapfloor:


----------



## Scottyhorse

NubianFan said:


> I don't think y'all are all wimps. I think there are certainly good men out there and you might be surprised to know I think good men are a treasure. I just don't feel like there are many who aren't already married. Women aren't dumb when they find a good one they snatch him up..


 Yes they do! Or the good ones seem to not know you exist..


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

I'll be back... Chores. :wink: :wave:


----------



## Scottyhorse

NubianFan said:


> :laugh:
> :laugh:


Why can't his son be about 10 years older :slapfloor:


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> I have the ones with orange handles, they work great.


Me too.


----------



## NubianFan

I am their friend. All the good ones want me as a friend but not as a love interest. I would think it was my looks but I have been told it isn't. I have been told that it is my independence or I have been told it is my intelligence. I don't know. It really did a number on my self esteem for a while, I felt like such a cull. I am some better now but I still feel like there is something about me that no one wants and the worst thing is I have not a clue what that something is, I have asked people to tell me but no one ever will they say they don't know. So for a while I just took myself "off the market" in my own head, then this crush developed with my crush. I had known him a while and never thought of him that way, other people seemed to think he was interested in me before I had any interest or even thought about it. 
If it turns out they are right I will be glad. If not it will be dashed hopes once again. 
We will see I guess.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You're all gonna hate me, but it was 86* outside today :greengrin:


----------



## Emzi00

I'm not going to hate you... I'll just move in with you..........


----------



## goathiker

It was 50* here with blue sunny skies.


----------



## NubianFan

I was too hot last night and turned the heater off, woke up to it being 48 outside this morning but it has steadily dropped, it is 20 now and it is supposed to get down to 2. I don't know if it actually will or not.


----------



## Scottyhorse

It was about 50 here as well with sunny skies but kinda cold. I rode my paint  Probably about the tenth time he has been under saddle, but only the second time he was actually ridden.


----------



## NubianFan

Is he doing pretty good under saddle?


----------



## Scottyhorse

NubianFan said:


> Is he doing pretty good under saddle?


He's doing great! I got on him the very first time and he just stood there all confused. The only time he did something 'bad' was when my mom got on him with the western saddle AND a bit. The bit bugged the crap out if him and poor guy was just freaking out. So when I got on him today, we just had a halter and a lead rope as reins. And then my mom had another lead hooked on him and just lead him around. I did a lot of flexing, backing, and word commands with him. He's gunna be a great horse.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> I know. :wink:
> 
> That's my plan! :grin: I thought around 18+ y/o would be a good time to start! :grin: The thing is that I'm the kind of person who doesn't have a hard time with telling someone no. :roll: So hopefully I don't get asked before then! :smile:
> 
> Also, Leslie and Skyla :shades:, a while back you were talking about how guys are wimps, but your next paragraphs were saying that the guy would have to ask you! :doh: I'd have no fear of asking someone... If I wanted to! :wink: JS :wink: :smile: We aren't ALL (I urge ALL) wimps like y'all think! :smile:


We were talking about child birth and such things!  yes, I am a chicken when it comes to that... BUT if I knew for sure that Mr. Youknowwho liked me then heck yah I'd ask him! Lol!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> We were talking about child birth and such things!  yes, I am a chicken when it comes to that... BUT if I knew for sure that Mr. Youknowwho liked me then heck yah I'd ask him! Lol!


Were you really?!?! :doh: I didn't catch that! LOL :doh: :hammer: :doh:

I'm back by the way! :wave:


----------



## NubianFan

Scottyhorse said:


> He's doing great! I got on him the very first time and he just stood there all confused. The only time he did something 'bad' was when my mom got on him with the western saddle AND a bit. The bit bugged the crap out if him and poor guy was just freaking out. So when I got on him today, we just had a halter and a lead rope as reins. And then my mom had another lead hooked on him and just lead him around. I did a lot of flexing, backing, and word commands with him. He's gunna be a great horse.


A lot of times when first backed they don't understand to go forward. Good that your mom led him, to give him the idea. Also a lot of times they can feel trapped by the bit. I had a young horse that I bought and I was riding him in the type bit they recommended that they had been using on him, he really freaked out and I could tell was just panicked. I went and got him a broken bit and used it and he was fine. Sometimes that is just too much info all at once and too confusing.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

I think my homemade wooden fishing lures are dry enough now! :stars: Had to be now... Middle of the winter!  Oh well, I'll paint them and equip them with hardware come spring! :smile:


----------



## Scottyhorse

NubianFan said:


> A lot of times when first backed they don't understand to go forward. Good that your mom led him, to give him the idea. Also a lot of times they can feel trapped by the bit. I had a young horse that I bought and I was riding him in the type bit they recommended that they had been using on him, he really freaked out and I could tell was just panicked. I went and got him a broken bit and used it and he was fine. Sometimes that is just too much info all at once and too confusing.


We bought him a 'side pull' bridle, it's kinda like a hackamore bridle. I agree it was just too much at once. I was giving him a squeeze with my legs and telling him 'walk on' when we wanted him to go forward. And then my mom would lead him forward.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> I think my homemade wooden fishing lures are dry enough now! :stars: Had to be now... Middle of the winter!  Oh well, I'll paint them and equip them with hardware come spring! :smile:


Oh those sound cool


----------



## NubianFan

He will learn fast. They really do try so hard to please us.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Ug, I hate winter so much. It's 70 in the house, and I'm all bundled up, and still freezing. Then again, I can wear jeans and a long sleeve shirt in the middle of summer and be fine. I'm just a cold person (in the not being warm sense, LOL)


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Scottyhorse said:


> Oh those sound cool


They are really fun! LurePartsOnline is a great place to get hardware. If you're making a topwater you can get most if not all the parts at a hardware store! :smile: In the summer I grabbed some wood and my pocket knife and went to work! :smile: Later I sanded it to make it smooth, and presto your lure! :smile: Just needs paint and hardware! :grin: They're really fun! :smile:


----------



## Emzi00

I wanted to see Voltimort tomorrow, but that's not happening, we have an official snow day. :/


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Emzi00 said:


> I wanted to see Voltimort tomorrow, but that's not happening, we have an official snow day. :/


Harry Potter? Are they making a new one?


----------



## Emzi00

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Harry Potter? Are they making a new one?


No.. :laugh: Should've said honeypot.....


----------



## goathiker

he who shall not be named


----------



## NubianFan

Emzi00 said:


> I wanted to see Voltimort tomorrow, but that's not happening, we have an official snow day. :/


Voltimort !!!!:ROFL: :slapfloor: It took me a minute to realize you meant Honey Pot...:laugh:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Emzi00 said:


> No.. :laugh: Should've said honeypot.....


I'm still confused. Can you talk to me like I'm 2? My brain is feeling like I'm 2. :wink: :smile:


----------



## Emzi00

Jill got it


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

goathiker said:


> he who shall not be named


Alright, I understand now. :wink: :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> Voltimort !!!!:ROFL: :slapfloor: It took me a minute to realize you meant Honey Pot...:laugh:


:laugh: Voltimort sounds cooler, and Patrick doesn't understand, so he might not flee in terror


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm so full now :yum:


----------



## NubianFan

He keeps coming back so he can't be THAT scared.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Emzi00 said:


> :laugh: Voltimort sounds cooler, and Patrick doesn't understand, so he might not flee in terror


I'm onto your code names now. :wink: :greengrin: :smile:


----------



## NubianFan

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I'm so full now :yum:


Did you eat liver, red meat, dark lentils, and spinach?


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

NubianFan said:


> He keeps coming back so he can't be THAT scared.


Not THAT scared. :wink: Plus y'all are fun to talk to when we aren't talking about your crushes.  :smile:


----------



## ksalvagno

Sarah - sorry about your doe

Leslie - you just need to learn how to at least act less independent. It really is the independence more than the intelligence. It is hard but you need to at least fake it well around men. They don't want a completely dependent woman but they want to feel needed.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: I had lasagna and pie....


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

NubianFan said:


> Did you eat liver, red meat, dark lentils, and spinach?


Or drink molten rebar? Iron :wink: :cheers:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I can't agree more with Karen!


----------



## NubianFan

ksalvagno said:


> Sarah - sorry about your doe
> 
> Leslie - you just need to learn how to at least act less independent. It really is the independence more than the intelligence. It is hard but you need to at least fake it well around men. They don't want a completely dependent woman but they want to feel needed.


That is incredibly hard for me. Like I remember in class an instructor made us all stand on our chairs, and when I went to step down this guy sitting next to me offered me his hand to help me down. He is like one of my buddies and I like him and all but I wouldn't take his hand. Like I just have a really hard time leaning on anyone.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Or drink molten rebar? Iron :wink: :cheers:


That sounds like it would be a type of liquor out here! :lol: Nope haven't done that yet, but when I do, I'll let you know


----------



## NubianFan

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Or drink molten rebar? Iron :wink: :cheers:


That would BURN.......


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> That sounds like it would be a type of liquor out here! :lol: Nope haven't done that yet, but when I do, I'll let you know


Alright :wink:


----------



## NubianFan

Lacie did the lasagna at least have some beef in it?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> That is incredibly hard for me. Like I remember in class an instructor made us all stand on our chairs, and when I went to step down this guy sitting next to me offered me his hand to help me down. He is like one of my buddies and I like him and all but I wouldn't take his hand. Like I just have a really hard time leaning on anyone.


Don't think of it as leaning on anyone, just think of it as them being courteous.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> Lacie did the lasagna at least have some beef in it?


Yes it did :yum:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

What does OTTB mean when talking about horses?


----------



## Trickyroo

Hmmm , maybe off track thorough bred ?


----------



## goathiker

Off the track Thoroughbred...


----------



## goathiker

Jinx Laura


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

[QU OTE=NubianFan;1588778]Voltimort !!!!:ROFL: :slapfloor: It took me a minute to realize you meant Honey Pot...:laugh:[/QUOTE]

I still like Justy  lol!


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :lol: I had lasagna and pie....


That's the Lacie I know....


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Ok, that makes sense. He was a TB. :wink: Thanks :smile:


----------



## NubianFan

Justy Voltimort Honey Pot is his whole name.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> :laugh: Voltimort sounds cooler, and Patrick doesn't understand, so he might not flee in terror


:lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Justy Voltimort Honey Pot is his whole name.


Haha! I like it! 

Emma, did I tell you my sister also got new pics of Mr Youknowwho?? Lol!


----------



## NubianFan

Patrick I hope you know now I have the desire to find a horse for you and Sarah, I told her to come get Navigator but she said she couldn't even if she wanted to. He can be a bit herd sour anyway. 
I need to find her a horse of some kind and you an appaloosa.... I had an appy cross that lived to be 36. I wish I could find you one like him.


----------



## NubianFan

Patrick I hope you know now I have the desire to find a horse for you and Sarah, I told her to come get Navigator but she said she couldn't even if she wanted to. He can be a bit herd sour anyway. 
I need to find her a horse of some kind and you an appaloosa.... I had an appy cross that lived to be 36. I wish I could find you one like him.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

NubianFan said:


> Patrick I hope you know now I have the desire to find a horse for you and Sarah, I told her to come get Navigator but she said she couldn't even if she wanted to. He can be a bit herd sour anyway.
> I need to find her a horse of some kind and you an appaloosa.... I had an appy cross that lived to be 36. I wish I could find you one like him.


Thanks! :smile: Appaloosa's are sooooo beautiful!! :grin: I'll probably have to settle for a non-appy. Also, I don't know if if I'll get one; it would be cool, but I have to figure costs of a horse for a year first. :wink: :smile: I over-think things a lot! :wink: :grin: :smile: :smile:


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Ewwwwww....
> Lacie, what kinda loose mineral you eating? Mine's nasty......


:lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

What happened to Sarah's doe?


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Don't try Manna Pro... it burns when you eat it too....


Now I have to, that's what we have, lol! :lol: But thanks for the warning anyway. :thumbup:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

My minerals smell sorta like playdoh lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I should probably sleep... I don't know if I can though... Lok


----------



## Texaslass

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> I'm still confused. Can you talk to me like I'm 2? My brain is feeling like I'm 2. :wink: :smile:


:slapfloor: I know that feeling! :lol:

Y'all stop writing so much, I can't catch up! :GAAH:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hmm, my mom gave me a steamed carrot for part of dinner. Healthy food!?!?!  :lol: JK!


----------



## Texaslass

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Not THAT scared. :wink: Plus y'all are fun to talk to when we aren't talking about your crushes.  :smile:


Hey, I never do that!  I don't have one, so it's easy.....  :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Scottyhorse said:


> What happened to Sarah's doe?


 She slipped her kid...


----------



## Scottyhorse

Crazy is watching


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> She slipped her kid...


Oh no!  Sorry Sarah!! :hug:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Scottyhorse said:


> Crazy is watching
> View attachment 52061


:lol: :ROFL: :slapfloor: :lol: :slapfloor:


----------



## Texaslass

Scottyhorse said:


> Oh no!  Sorry Sarah!! :hug:


Thanks. :hug: It's okay, she's actually not technically "mine", she's one of the family Alpines- but I call all the goats mine, ya know. 
She lost one kid, but she may or may not have more in there, I'm hoping she does for her sake cause she loves babies. Not to mention we're about out of does to milk and she's the next one due. :/
She was about halfway along- due in March.
If she comes into heat, I'll probably breed her again. I really want her to have her babies.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> :lol: :ROFL: :slapfloor: :lol: :slapfloor:


She's a crazy old senile mutt.


----------



## Texaslass

Alright, I'm tired so G'night y'all! :wave:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Texaslass said:


> Thanks. :hug: It's okay, she's actually not technically "mine", she's one of the family Alpines- but I call all the goats mine, ya know.
> She lost one kid, but she may or may not have more in there, I'm hoping she does for her sake cause she loves babies. Not to mention we're about out of does to milk and she's the next one due. :/
> She was about halfway along- due in March.
> If she comes into heat, I'll probably breed her again. I really want her to have her babies.


Aw, I hope she has another in there!


----------



## NubianFan

Good grief this site completely locked up my entire computer this time on chrome I had to shut my whole computer down and then bring it back up. fun!
Night Sarah


----------



## Emzi00

Night Sarah :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well... I'm gonna go to bed too... I'm tired and my head hurts again and I have to be up at 5:30... If any of you his could pray for me tomorrow, I would greatly appreciate it... I'm still pretty nervous.. I've been praying about it a lot.. I've NEVER had anything done to me before... So I'm pretty freaked out! Lol!

I'll hopefully talk to y'all tomorrow


----------



## Emzi00

I'll be praying, good luck Skyla :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks Emma  :hug: means a lot 

Night guys


----------



## NubianFan

Night Skyla I will pray for you.


----------



## NubianFan

ok gonna attempt to watch netflix


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

I'll pray for ya', Skyla. :wink: Talk to you tomorrow! :wave:

Sorry I'm not chatting much, I'm "trying" to understand all these horse breeds! LOL There's so many! :smile:


----------



## caprine crazy

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I'm here now too  my mom is making pumpkin bread :yum: corse I won't be able to have any tomorrow


hopefully, they'll save some for you! I mean, they're already going to videotape you, so the least they could is save one slice of pumpkin bread.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> I'll pray for ya', Skyla. :wink: Talk to you tomorrow! :wave:
> 
> Sorry I'm not chatting much, I'm "trying" to understand all these horse breeds! LOL There's so many! :smile:


Yes there is!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Hey guys... :wave: I'm already getting down just thinking about being stuck inside tomorrow and probably Tuesday... It's gonna be a long day tomorrow! :lol: G'night y'all


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks guys  :hug: y'all are the best!



caprine crazy said:


> hopefully, they'll save some for you! I mean, they're already going to videotape you, so the least they could is save one slice of pumpkin bread.


ROFL!!
Yep! She made quite a few loafs so there will be plenty for a few days


----------



## nchen7

good luck today Skyla. just breathe, and all will be okay! :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks Ni :hug: 

That's about what I'm trying to do now :lol: breath!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

:hug: skyla (if you come on) how'd it go?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Thanks Ni :hug:
> 
> That's about what I'm trying to do now :lol: breath!


I'm confused... Sorry, please excuse my brain. It's stopped functioning! :lol:

Guys, they already canceled school for tomorrow too!! Woot woot!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

So it's so cold here that in 5 minutes any exposed skin will become frost bitten so out of one of our older hats (we have a bunch of extra plain ones) I made a ski mask  because I grew out of my old one that was orange


----------



## Emzi00

I had to shovel the goats out of their barn, there's too much snow. After I shoveled them out, they started playing like the weirdos they are. 
We don't have an official snow day tomorrow yet, but I think we will. There's no way buses could drive on these roads.


----------



## Texaslass

I hope Skyla's doing alright. 

We're taking Suzi to the vet in just a little while, I'll update when we get back!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey guys... Doing ok... In a little bit of pain with all the pain meds... But not like I was this morning... I was in tears earlier... And right now just real sore.... And tired... And a bit queasy... 
Thanks for all the prayers guys  :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hope all goes well with Susie!


----------



## Emzi00

:hug: Hope you start feeling better soon


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Hope you feel better soon skyla! :hug:

Help!!! Anyone tips on keeping the goats warm...? They are shivering and they have blankets i made for them on... They have heated water buckets and have extra straw. Their outdoor door is closed so they are away from the wind and snow. Please help!!! It is -10 here and the weather said it feels like -32! I'm really worried....


----------



## Texaslass

Oh I'm sorry Sarah, that's no fun. It's nothing like that cold here ever, and my goats get shivery sometimes, like this morning danielle was and it was like 28 degrees is all. 
But that hardly ever happens so I don't have much experience with what to do sorry. :/

Skyla, I'm so sorry for the pain, I hope you feel better right now!  :hug:

We are back from the vet with mostly good news; I'm going to update on the other thread...


----------



## Texaslass

The other thing I'm happy about besides that Suzi's probably going to be okay is that I showed the vet the Biotracking paperwork for blood samples and asked if he could just show me how it's done while we had her there and he did! Then I got some tubes while we were there so I can do the rest on my own now! :wahoo:
If I get them in the mail tomorrow I may even have Ella's results back before she kids! :leap:

My dad and I talked about it a while back and we decided to just test for CAE at this time, maybe next year well do CL and Johne's, but for now I'm okay with just CAE.  Besides Biotracking is cheaper and they don't charge more when you're out of state.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thx you guys :hug: my cheeks are really swollen and they hurt... And I just got sick  at least I'm not nauseous any more :/ but right now my cheeks are killing me!!  

That's good about the blood work Sarah 

I'm
Doing the same as you... Just CAE for now  I will be doing it this weekend/next week... Hopefully! LOL


----------



## Texaslass

Oh that's no fun.  :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No  it didn't help that I took the pain meds on an empty stomach... So I think that may have also contributed.... 

Ok.. I think I'm gonna nap again... Can hardly hold my eyes open...


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hope you feel better soon Skyla! I have a doctors appointment tomorrow. Kinda nervous. 

I just got the funniest picture of my dog and I. He looks like he hates life :slapfloor:


----------



## Emzi00

I hate snow. :wallbang:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Me too. Glad we don't have any right now.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well another buck pen is built  My back felt absolutely fine until I bent over to trim Goobers feet like an hour after we finished the pen, then it instantly felt like I broke my back! 

Sorry about the pain Skyla, hope it all heals up quickly! :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> Hope you feel better soon Skyla! I have a doctors appointment tomorrow. Kinda nervous.
> 
> I just got the funniest picture of my dog and I. He looks like he hates life :slapfloor:


Thanks Sydney :hug:

What are you going for? Good luck :hug:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Sorry Skyla, that really stinks... Sounds like when I got my concussion! I felt really nauseated and then puked and I felt so much better! :lol: 

Just took a nap, I feel so much better!! I could fall asleep until 2 last night, and woke up at 8 (or earlier, I don't remember haha). I've been dragging all day! :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Thanks Sydney :hug:
> 
> What are you going for? Good luck :hug:


You're welcome :hug:

I'm going in for those crazy terrible pains in my hips and knees...

Right now I'm wearing a scarf made out of packing paper  It's actually quite warm!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks Lacie  feeling a bit better now


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hopefully they figure it out for ya!
:hug:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Only 218 more posts until page 2000!


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Hopefully they figure it out for ya!
> :hug:


Yeah, hoping so too.

I got my new show chains for Ellie finally. I think these ones might actually fit! :lol: If they don't go over her horns I will have to buy leather handles for them.


----------



## Emzi00

Sounds like almost everyone is hurting, hope y'all feel better. :hug:


----------



## NubianFan

I am eating my weight in yellow cake with chocolate buttercream icing


----------



## NubianFan

Karen or any of the mods on by any chance I see something fishy on the board.


----------



## goathiker

Where Leslie? I can text someone.


----------



## NubianFan

I don't think it is urgent or anything but I did send you a pm with the link to it Jill


----------



## goathiker

It doesn't set right though. Kind of weird.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I think it's the perkiest making me sick... I just took one, and shortly after got sick again... And now my mouth is killing me... This is awful... 

I think I'm gonna try and sleep now... I'll mostlikely be back a little later


----------



## wendylou

Nubian I am not trying to be nosey but I hope everything is ok with whatever you saw? And I'm inquiring because I hope it's not something serious.....


----------



## goathiker

It's nothing horrible. It's been reported to the mods to take care of...


----------



## caprine crazy

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Hopefully they figure it out for ya!
> :hug:


You know what I love about you Skyla? It's the fact that while you are sitting here in some bad pain you are still praying for people and being caring. I hope that one day I can become as positive and caring as you are. You are my role model.  Love ya girl!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Hope everyone feels better! I was outside for 15 minutes and felt like my toes were falling off, it is majorly cold!


----------



## nchen7

hope you feel better soon, Skyla!!! :hug:

Lacie, hope your back feels normal soon!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

nchen7 said:


> hope you feel better soon, Skyla!!! :hug:
> 
> Lacie, hope your back feels normal soon!


Thanks, me too! I feel like a 90 year old lady getting around right now!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Hope you feel better, Skyla! :hug: :smile:

I'm only saying hi/bye! :wave: I can't stay long, but I can't wait until we pass 2000! :smile:

Skyla, only 4 more days! 2 for me! :wink: :smile: I have a strange way of remembering dates! :grin:

I was contacted today from our extension leader; she asked me if I would sign up for the one and only meat goat information youth contact! There's always one youth and one adult for each showing area (rabbit, dairy cattle, swine, etc.)! This is such an honor for me! Any youth from my area interested in more meat goat information can call me (my parents rather... I don't have a phone :wink! :dance: Just had to say that! :smile: :grin:

Ok, talk to you later! :wave:


----------



## nchen7

congrats Patrick!!

Leslie, recently I had some weird hip/back thing going on. was so painful, every time I got in/out of a chair, I looked like a heavily pregnant woman...... except I'm not pregnant. :s my coworkers kept laughing at me. oy.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Congrats Patrick  :dance: :hug: 

Sorry guys, I fell asleep.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Thanks :smile: She asked me because I may or may not have taken several showmanship titles consecutively! :laugh: :wink: :smile: :grin: I'm super happy!! :clap: :smile:  :clap: :greengrin: :sun: :wink:


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'd be super excited also! That's awesome!!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Here's the picture of my puppy. It has me in it too, and I'm about the exact opposite in the picture. After I got that picture and just fell over and 'died'. But he looks like 'Okay, I'm done' :lol:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

That's funny, Sydney! :lol:

She asked me in to "meet" with her before she signs me up though. LOL Maybe I get a pop quiz?!? LOL :lol: It's fine though, I'm not worried. :smile:


----------



## NubianFan

nchen7 said:


> congrats Patrick!!
> 
> Leslie, recently I had some weird hip/back thing going on. was so painful, every time I got in/out of a chair, I looked like a heavily pregnant woman...... except I'm not pregnant. :s my coworkers kept laughing at me. oy.


 Oh I hope you feel better soon. I will admit I had to look to see which of my posts you were referring to and I think it was actually Lacies, but that is okay I don't mind being mistaken for Lacie. LOL 
and shame on your co workers for laughing at your pain...


----------



## NubianFan

My daughter did my eye makeup and I did hers, I got a huge eye makeup kit after Christmas for like $2.50 because it was 75% off so she wanted to play in the makeup


----------



## Emzi00

Wow, the time sure got away from me. Start drawing and never look back I guess..


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Emzi00 said:


> Wow, the time sure got away from me. Start drawing and never look back I guess..


Drawing what? I'm awful at any sort of art there is! :lol: :smile:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

That's so awesome Patrick!!! Congrats!!! 

Apparently when I fell asleep I got a kink in my neck, it hurts  oh well, I'm going to go make some snow ice cream


----------



## Emzi00

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Drawing what? I'm awful at any sort of art there is! :lol: :smile:


I just let some bad vibes come out onto the paper, nothing terribly pretty. Drawing is one of those few things that I don't completely suck at.  :lol:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Emzi00 said:


> I just let some bad vibes come out onto the paper, nothing terribly pretty. Drawing is one of those few things that I don't completely suck at.  :lol:


LOL, I'm only good at drawing stick men! Anything else is just awful! :wink: :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

do you ever draw stick women? Or stick dogs, or stick goats, or stick horses? At work I am famous for my pregnant stick women... I have had requests...


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

NubianFan said:


> do you ever draw stick women? Or stick dogs, or stick goats, or stick horses? At work I am famous for my pregnant stick women... I have had requests...


LOL, no. Hehe  Silly me: I didn't think stick people were gender specific! :shock: LOL :lol: :lol: :smile:


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

NubianFan said:


> do you ever draw stick women? Or stick dogs, or stick goats, or stick horses? At work I am famous for my pregnant stick women... I have had requests...


I do a GREAT stick goat!


----------



## NubianFan

Lol


----------



## Emzi00

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> LOL, I'm only good at drawing stick men! Anything else is just awful! :wink: :lol:


LOL! I usually just do abstract stuff, don't have to draw people, that and people can make it into whatever they want. What I just drew was pretty simple, I really abused my paper. :laugh:


----------



## NubianFan

The cold has frozen my brain and made me even goofier than usual!!!!


----------



## NubianFan

me


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

NubianFan said:


> The cold has frozen my brain and made me even goofier than usual!!!!


I felt like I would have to pick my face up after it froze off this morning! :shock: It was around -30 WITHOUT WIND!!!!!!!!! :shock: :roll: I can't wait until summer! :wink: :grin:


----------



## Emzi00

What you smiling about Leslie?


----------



## NubianFan

Good Grief Patrick. How do y'alls pipes keep from freezing? How does your blood keep from freezing. This is ridiculous, it was only 19 here today and even with my heater worker overtime was only 57 in here! 
Mom and dad's pipes are frozen.


----------



## NubianFan

Emzi00 said:


> What you smiling about Leslie?


 Honey Pots and Sugar bears and Sweet Dumplin's 
:sun::greengrin:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

NubianFan said:


> Good Grief Patrick. How do y'alls pipes keep from freezing? How does your blood keep from freezing. This is ridiculous, it was only 19 here today and even with my heater worker overtime was only 57 in here!
> Mom and dad's pipes are frozen.


We put insulation on the pipes. :grin: They have froze this season, but for the most part they're doing good! :grin: I don't know about the blood thing though! :grin:


----------



## NubianFan

Emma I am all warm inside even though it is so cold in here... :sun:


----------



## NubianFan

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> We put insulation on the pipes. :grin: They have froze this season, but for the most part they're doing good! :grin: I don't know about the blood thing though! :grin:


 I didn't know there was that much insulation in the world. You may even have insulation around your blood veins. I know I am NOT moving to Minnesota. nuh uh...


----------



## Texaslass

NubianFan said:


> do you ever draw stick women? Or stick dogs, or stick goats, or stick horses? At work I am famous for my pregnant stick women... I have had requests...


That is just too weird. :hammer: 

I can't stay y'all, long day and I'm just going out to check on Suzi on more time.
I'm tired and cold, lol! It was really cold for us, it didn't get above freezing today! :shocked: :lol:
You don't need to tell me how warm that is, all you northerners, thank you. :roll: I know it's much colder up there, but for us this is frigid!


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> Honey Pots and Sugar bears and Sweet Dumplin's
> :sun::greengrin:


:laugh: Do tell... :greengrin:


----------



## NubianFan

Sarah it happened because one of the therapist drew something that looked like a D with legs and said it was a pregnant stick figure so I said that isn't a pregnant stick figure let me draw you a pregnant stick figure and drew one, complete with ultrasound view of stick fetus, after that everyone had to see what I had done, so they would keep asking me to draw it again to show to some other person. It has kinda passed now. LOL


----------



## Texaslass

That's still really weird, lol! :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Emzi00 said:


> :laugh: Do tell... :greengrin:


They just give me such a sugar rush! ;-):dance:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

NubianFan said:


> Sarah it happened because one of the therapist drew something that looked like a D with legs and said it was a pregnant stick figure so I said that isn't a pregnant stick figure let me draw you a pregnant stick figure and drew one, complete with ultrasound view of stick fetus, after that everyone had to see what I had done, so they would keep asking me to draw it again to show to some other person. It has kinda passed now. LOL


That's even creepier than I first imagined! :laugh: Fetus???!!! :shock:


----------



## NubianFan

Texaslass said:


> That's still really weird, lol! :lol:


 Hey, I never ONCE said I was normal.
I don't believe in false advertising.


----------



## Texaslass

Anyone know the dosage for thiamine?? :shrug:


----------



## NubianFan

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> That's even creepier than I first imagined! :laugh: Fetus???!!! :shock:


 One had fetuses plural, she was carrying twins... that is so hard on a stick woman's back....


----------



## Texaslass

Well then, I guess I will give it in the morning. Bye, I have to go! :wave:


----------



## NubianFan

Sorry Sarah I don't know, have a good night and I hope Suzie feels better tomorrow


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Texaslass said:


> Anyone know the dosage for thiamine?? :shrug:


Can't be ODed. I think it's somewhere between 100 - 1000 MGs. The 1000 is better. :wink: Vit. B & C pass through the system via urine. Obviously 100,000,000 MGs would be bad; just be reasonable. :wink: :smile: The bottle (if it's an injection) should have a dosing chart on it.

Jill would know better than I. :wink: :smile:


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> They just give me such a sugar rush! ;-):dance:


That's their job


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> Sarah it happened because one of the therapist drew something that looked like a D with legs and said it was a pregnant stick figure so I said that isn't a pregnant stick figure let me draw you a pregnant stick figure and drew one, complete with ultrasound view of stick fetus, after that everyone had to see what I had done, so they would keep asking me to draw it again to show to some other person. It has kinda passed now. LOL


:ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Betty is so pretty  :laugh: :greengrin:






She's actually got a really good brisket, it's just a weird angle. She's still super jumpy around people so it was the best I could do. She was just all set up and pretty so I had to get a picture


----------



## Emzi00

I was drawing a silly/scary goat.... tempted to turn him into a buck... think I will...


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Emzi00 said:


> I was drawing a silly/scary goat.... tempted to turn him into a buck... think I will...


:laugh: I love his grin! :grin:

Your doe is beautiful, Sydney! :smile: ND, right?


----------



## NubianFan

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> :laugh: I love his grin! :grin:
> 
> Your doe is beautiful, Sydney! :smile: ND, right?


 He is looking at Sydney's doe, he says "You are a Betty"


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

NubianFan said:


> He is looking at Sydney's doe, he says "You are a Betty"


:scratch: I'm not quite sure I understood that. :: Excuse my slow brain. :wink:


----------



## NubianFan

Betty is another term for good looking. LOL


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

NubianFan said:


> Betty is another term for good looking. LOL


I learned a new term! :smile: Thanks, I understand now. :smile: :cheers:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

I'm going to head to bed, guys. :wave: My brain needs it! :ZZZ: :wave:


----------



## Emzi00

I like him better as a buck..... :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Night Patrick


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> :laugh: I love his grin! :grin:
> 
> Your doe is beautiful, Sydney! :smile: ND, right?


Thank you!  And yup, ND.


----------



## Emzi00

*tumbleweed*


----------



## Scottyhorse

Leslie :slapfloor:


----------



## NubianFan

Night all off to fight the cold


----------



## Scottyhorse

G'Night Leslie.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

caprine crazy said:


> You know what I love about you Skyla? It's the fact that while you are sitting here in some bad pain you are still praying for people and being caring. I hope that one day I can become as positive and caring as you are. You are my role model.  Love ya girl!


Thanks Kayla. :hug: I'm nothing special though.... And you have had problems of your own and prayed for me!  :hug: you about had me in tears  lol love ya too!


----------



## NubianFan

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Thanks Kayla. :hug: I'm nothing special though.... And you have had problems of your own and prayed for me!  :hug: you about had me in tears  lol love ya too!


 I totally agree with Kayla though Skyla, you are always positive, friendly and helpful to everyone.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Hope you feel better, Skyla! :hug: :smile:
> 
> I'm only saying hi/bye! :wave: I can't stay long, but I can't wait until we pass 2000! :smile:
> 
> Skyla, only 4 more days! 2 for me! :wink: :smile: I have a strange way of remembering dates! :grin:
> 
> I was contacted today from our extension leader; she asked me if I would sign up for the one and only meat goat information youth contact! There's always one youth and one adult for each showing area (rabbit, dairy cattle, swine, etc.)! This is such an honor for me! Any youth from my area interested in more meat goat information can call me (my parents rather... I don't have a phone :wink! :dance: Just had to say that! :smile: :grin:
> 
> Ok, talk to you later! :wave:


Thanks  
I'm due for some meds soon thankfully  hopefully I can hold it down this time!

Yep!  lol! 

Wow that is so way cool Patrick!!  congrats!!


----------



## NubianFan

I really am going to bed now I promise... sorta, maybe, probably....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Honey Pots and Sugar bears and Sweet Dumplin's
> :sun::greengrin:


Heheh! :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> I totally agree with Kayla though Skyla, you are always positive, friendly and helpful to everyone.


Thanks Leslie  :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> I really am going to bed now I promise... sorta, maybe, probably....


Haha  night 

My cheeks are killing me!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh, don't know how I missed it te first time... Thanks Ni  :hug:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Did they give you any Rx pain meds Skyla? Or are you stuck with OTC ones?


----------



## Emzi00

Night Leslie

Hope you feel better soon Skyla :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> Did they give you any Rx pain meds Skyla? Or are you stuck with OTC ones?


They have me pain meds (perkiest which I keep throwing up) and iborohen (sp?) which I'm hoping I can keep down now..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Night Leslie
> 
> Hope you feel better soon Skyla :hug:


Thanks Emma  :hug:


----------



## Emzi00

I say we break 2,000 tonight.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah never know  I don't know how long I'll be able to stick around for though...


----------



## Emzi00

That's okay, I'll break it myself if I have to. Or Lacie could come chat....


----------



## Emzi00

My favorite color is green.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol! 
I'm already starting to doze again...  night for now Emma


----------



## Emzi00

Night Skyla :hug:


----------



## Emzi00

My favorite food is Spaghetti O's.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'll be on for a while


----------



## Emzi00

My favorite artists are Britt Nicole, Tenth Avenue North, and Lifehouse.


----------



## Emzi00

Good, then I can stop posting stuff about myself, talking to no one, and talk to you! :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> Good, then I can stop posting stuff about myself, talking to no one, and talk to you! :lol:


:lol: :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

So how are things?


----------



## Emzi00

I don't like Taylor Swift.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> So how are things?


Oh pretty good. Goats got lots of play time today :greengrin: Was so fun. Even the older girls can get really playful.  And then tonight Ellie was being extra lovey  :laugh: And I am so ready for my Dr. Apt!! Watching Almost Human with my brother right now. How are things there?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> I don't like Taylor Swift.


I do and I don't like her.


----------



## Scottyhorse

So, are you and I gunna get to 2k pages tonight?


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> Oh pretty good. Goats got lots of play time today :greengrin: Was so fun. Even the older girls can get really playful.  And then tonight Ellie was being extra lovey  :laugh: And I am so ready for my Dr. Apt!! Watching Almost Human with my brother right now. How are things there?


Just peachy.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> Just peachy.


Sarcastic or no?


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> So, are you and I gunna get to 2k pages tonight?


Heck yeah!!!


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> Sarcastic or no?


A bit.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> A bit.


Talk to me, what's going on?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> Heck yeah!!!


:hi5:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yay! You didn't break 2000 without me!! :stars:


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> Talk to me, what's going on?


Let's break 2k first, then I'll spill..


----------



## Scottyhorse

Lacies here!  Lets do this!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> Let's break 2k first, then I'll spill..


Ok :hug:


----------



## goathiker

Almost there


----------



## Scottyhorse

It's a party now :dance: :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scottyhorse

:lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

So Emma did you start school again today? Or was it canceled? I started school today. Boo.  :tear: :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

When Carolina has her doeling (  ) I may bottle feed her. onder:


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> So Emma did you start school again today? Or was it canceled? I started school today. Boo.  :tear: :lol:


Cancelled. Tomorrow is too. As weird as this may sound, I really want to get to school already.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, we're at 2000 now! :stars:

Oh gosh Sydney! Why?!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well, we're at 2000 now! :stars:
> 
> Oh gosh Sydney! Why?!


Well Ellie is a bottle baby. And while she can be annoying, I like how friendly she is.


----------



## Scottyhorse

2000 on my iPod.. :greengrin: (With this post)


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm out of pie ):

Emma, as soon as you get to school, you're gonna wish it was over :lol:

Man, my back hurts! And Alice stepped on my foot earlier, my bare foot! Ouch!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Why were you around her in bare feet? :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Scottyhorse said:


> Well Ellie is a bottle baby. And while she can be annoying, I like how friendly she is.


Ebonys are raised on her, and they are friendlier than some of my bottle kids, Just play with them a lot, bottle feeding isn't fun, I hate it. But playing with kids is fun!


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie, not if it goes the way I think it will.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Scottyhorse said:


> Why were you around her in bare feet? :lol:


I stepped outside to give them their grain, bad idea with no shoes! Even the babies hurt your feet when they step on you :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

2000!! Woohoo!

Hey Sydney, I watched almost human too... Which was weird, I've never seen it before!! :lol: lol!

Leslie, we keep out pipes from freezing here by running water at all times. If we aren't doing laundry or running the dishwasher we have a little trickle going in the kitchen sink

Emma! We reached 2000, you can spill now 

It's sooooo cold! We tried this experiment, you boil water and then take it outside and throw some in the air. It turns into snow and sometimes you can hear it sizzle, all because it is SO FREAKING COLD OUTSIDE! :lol: and it's supposed to get worse!! Maybe I can convince my mom to let me bring the goats in the basement...


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I need baby goats, I am seriously gonna topple over with agony from the wait


----------



## Scottyhorse

littlegoatgirl said:


> 2000!! Woohoo!
> 
> Hey Sydney, I watched almost human too... Which was weird, I've never seen it before!! :lol: lol!
> 
> Leslie, we keep out pipes from freezing here by running water at all times. If we aren't doing laundry or running the dishwasher we have a little trickle going in the kitchen sink
> 
> Emma! We reached 2000, you can spill now
> 
> It's sooooo cold! We tried this experiment, you boil water and then take it outside and throw some in the air. It turns into snow and sometimes you can hear it sizzle, all because it is SO FREAKING COLD OUTSIDE! :lol: and it's supposed to get worse!! Maybe I can convince my mom to let me bring the goats in the basement...


Almost human is a good show 

Yes Emma, it's time 

Oh my word that is toooooo cold!!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It's 48° out right now


----------



## Scottyhorse

littlegoatgirl said:


> I need baby goats, I am seriously gonna topple over with agony from the wait


Me too! 

Hey Lacie, Carolina is bred to Camanna BA Creamcicle, should I wether buck kids, or leave them intact? Not sure.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Yes, yes it is!   it's supposed to get down to -30 not counting windchill. It's about -35 now with the windchill, possibly colder, that was at 10:00


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Emma! We reached 2000, you can spill now


Who am I sending a PM? Don't want to talk about that in the open..


----------



## Scottyhorse

27 here.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> Who am I sending a PM? Don't want to talk about that in the open..


You can send me one.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Who am I sending a PM? Don't want to talk about that in the open..


Me :hug:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> It's 48° out right now


I hate you. :GAAH:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> I hate you. :GAAH:


Same


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Scottyhorse said:


> Me too!
> 
> Hey Lacie, Carolina is bred to Camanna BA Creamcicle, should I wether buck kids, or leave them intact? Not sure.


Well, his rump isn't fantastic, but otherwise he looks good. With the apparent lack of decent Nigerians in your area, I'd keep them contacted, someone might be in the market for a buck.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> I hate you. :GAAH:


:laugh: Not my fault you live in the season of winter...all the time... :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well, his rump isn't fantastic, but otherwise he looks good. With the apparent lack of decent Nigerians in your area, I'd keep them contacted, someone might be in the market for a buck.


Ok. Maybe worth keeping one as a herd sire? I am retaining a doe for sure. I have a reservation from a nice pairing (IMO) from kw farms and a nice doe from Camanna as well.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :laugh: Not my fault you live in the season of winter...all the time... :lol:


At least our summers aren't usually deathly hot, I'm sure yours are... Right?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Stupid Kindle :doh: I said keep the bucks intact! :lol: 

Anyway, yeah, just pick the best looking one to keep


----------



## Scottyhorse

When I'm older, I'm moving somewhere where the weather is nice, theirs good goats, and cute guys. :slapfloor: I love where I live now, so I'm not sure if I will move or not. At least I have plenty if time to think about it :greengrin: I always think way ahead :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

littlegoatgirl said:


> At least our summers aren't usually deathly hot, I'm sure yours are... Right?


Normally 80's, sometimes 90's. Every now and then we'll get a horrid 100 something.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Stupid Kindle :doh: I said keep the bucks intact! :lol:
> 
> Anyway, yeah, just pick the best looking one to keep


:lol: I figured. Now she better not give me twin bucklings again, for the third time on April 18, 2014


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hope you get a doe!


----------



## Scottyhorse

I still need to get Betty bred too! I don't think I will retain any kids from her and Finn.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

What?! You're gonna have LATE babies!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Has she always kidded on that date?


No. Last year she kidded April 30th, and the year before was sometime in August. I felt so terrible for her. She was HUGE and it was sooo hot. She was miserable :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> What?! You're gonna have LATE babies!


I know! I had her bred for April babies, but she came back into heat. I was super busy when she came back into heat (of course, right? Ugh) So wasn't able to get her bred then.  I don't have an extra pen or fencing so I can't house her with the buck, either.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:think: but if the buck has a pen... why wouldn't she be able to stay with him for a month?


----------



## Scottyhorse

We have two bucks, a Pygmy and ND. Not really any good way to separate them. And she's so jumpy, I don't know if a buck harassing her for a month would be good for her mental health :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ah, I see.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I think I'm gonna have some tea, try and sooth this stupid cough I've had for what seems like forever.
Talk to you all later


----------



## Scottyhorse

So, I guess I will just have to keep a close eye on her :shrug: Our two bucks seem like they are in rut 24/7. Constantly fighting and trying to get with the girls. They share a fencing right now  

Also, Cleo, my Pygmy doe had a little bit of blood on her vulva this morning. She was the one who had the ruptured uterus in 2012. Just a little tiny bit. And she was playing around like crazy today, so I think she's ok?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I think I'm gonna have some tea, try and sooth this stupid cough I've had for what seems like forever.
> Talk to you all later


Ttyl Lacie! Hope you get rid of that cough :hug:


----------



## Emzi00

Dang, bye Lacie :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Whoo!! Y'all made it well past 2,000!!


----------



## nchen7

we're past 2000!!!!! craziness!!!

how are you feeling Skyla?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

A little nauseous.. And my face is/feels very swollen.... I have some ice packs on them lol! Im hungry.. But at the same time I don't even want to think about eating.... My luck I'll just get sick again


----------



## nchen7

drink lots of tea! you can probably just stick your face outside... the cold out there will help with the swelling.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I probably could do that :lol: or give myself a white wash...

I will have to see if I can have hot stuff now or if I still have to wait a bit longer...


----------



## nchen7

maybe lukewarm tea?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's what's mom is making me now  she's letting it cool a bit now... It feels so weird having them all weight on me...


----------



## nchen7

it's nice! shows they care.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It is  but it's still strange lol!


----------



## nchen7

you feel like an invalid?

do you have lots of movies on hand to pass the day?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

A bit maybe lol! 

Yah I have the netflix app on my iPod  so I got that and a bunch of goat catalogs came in the mail yesterday so I have those to look at too


----------



## nchen7

sweet! always nice to have days of doing nothing (except the pain and swelling of course) 

so I got stung by a bee on the bottom of my foot yesterday. it's itchy today


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah 
Lol! Yah, bit I take meds every 4-6hrs so it keeps the pain down  and I started meds for the swelling today too 

Oh ouch! Hope it feels better soon!


----------



## nchen7

not nearly as bad as your face/mouth, so not much to complain about....


----------



## fishin816

Well i am SOOOO excited now!!! The munchkins are hopping all over me now!!! I am the mountain, and they are the mountain hikers, especially little Anna. She is my best buddy....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

lol! But I'm sure it still hurts! 

I just tried to eat a banana.. I can't chew well lol! I have to suck on it  lol!


----------



## caprine crazy

Emzi00 said:


> My favorite artists are Britt Nicole, Tenth Avenue North, and Lifehouse.


I love Britt! 

Maybe we can get 2014 pages on the thread today? I think it's very possible.


----------



## nchen7

mushed bananas!!!! pudding? 

what I ate when I got my wisdom teeth done were sourcream donuts. yep...donuts. they were soft enough to kind of suck and mush around. sounds gross, but hey....it filled the belly.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

caprine crazy said:


> I love Britt!
> 
> Maybe we can get 2014 pages on the thread today? I think it's very possible.


I bet we could easily!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nchen7 said:


> mushed bananas!!!! pudding?
> 
> what I ate when I got my wisdom teeth done were sourcream donuts. yep...donuts. they were soft enough to kind of suck and mush around. sounds gross, but hey....it filled the belly.


Yuck!  lol! I don't like pudding 

That sounds yummy  I bet I could try some pumpkin bread.. But my stomach still feels a little weird... I guess I just really don't want to get sick again.. Lol! So I'm being extra cautious lol!


----------



## nchen7

Skyla, did your mom end up taking a video of you after the surgery?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nchen7 said:


> Skyla, did your mom end up taking a video of you after the surgery?


No she didn't.. I was pretty much sleeping still lol! And no worries.. I didn't do anything stupid/funny  I was playing with the finger monitor for a while lol! And I kinda 'flopped' here and there lol! But other then that, noting really...


----------



## nchen7

hahaha! good that there aren't any embarrassing videos they can use at your wedding some day (I think that's just so cruel!)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! I know! I was so NOT looking forward to that! :lol:


----------



## nchen7

I want to nap.

sigh, I have to go to a gov't office to get some notarized office documents. i'll need some deep breathing exercise and to charge my phone so it doesn't die while I wait.......


----------



## nchen7

a mosquito just fed on me, and now I have an itchy right shoulder. dang these things living in the office!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's annoying!  I hate them squitios!


----------



## PantoneH

Id give anything for a mosquito! Lol we had our first hard freeze lastnight.... Froze all three of my 110 water tanks. Who else froze bad lastnight


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

We been freezing for a long time now!  lol!


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Normally 80's, sometimes 90's. Every now and then we'll get a horrid 100 something.


Pfft! ALL summer here is 106 almost the entire time!! (like six months out of the year, and HUMID! :mecry: :angry:  )


----------



## nchen7

no, mozzies are bad!!! soo itchy! and it's under my sleeve. how the heck did it get there?!?


----------



## PantoneH

Lol this is our first. South alabama NEVER gets below 25!! Lol


----------



## PantoneH

I would luv to move to a non humid non freezing or non low temperature state. Wait... California!!


----------



## nchen7

someone told me yesterday that there are places in US and Canada that are currently COLDER than Mars!!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nchen7 said:


> someone told me yesterday that there are places in US and Canada that are currently COLDER than Mars!!!!!


Eek! That's cold! They weren't joking about having a cold winter that's for sure! Lol


----------



## nchen7

no. weather here has been weird too. very very rainy and WINDY! a little chillier than usual, but nothing major. just the rain. i want it to stop. our house is pretty much a mud pit!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ick! That's how it was here this spring  lol!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Sydney! Is the 18th when she's due?? BB is due the 14th of April!! And Easter/B's birthday is the 20th! That'd be cool if they kid the same day! 

Skyla, hope you feel better


----------



## nchen7

it's funny here how people complain about how cold it is. i see people walking around in sweatshirts and jackets some days. i tell people, you don't know cold until you KNOW cold. and what we get here....isn't even CLOSE to being considered cold!


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Sydney! Is the 18th when she's due?? BB is due the 14th of April!! And Easter/B's birthday is the 20th! That'd be cool if they kid the same day!
> 
> Skyla, hope you feel better


Mine's due April 10th!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Sydney! Is the 18th when she's due?? BB is due the 14th of April!! And Easter/B's birthday is the 20th! That'd be cool if they kid the same day!
> 
> Skyla, hope you feel better


Thanks  :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Mine's due April 10th!


So is Ellie!!


----------



## PantoneH

Went to indiana and it was like ten degrees out. That was cold. It doesnt get that cold down here except this year..... :-|


----------



## PantoneH

And good luck everyone with the due dates!


----------



## Emzi00

Brrrrrrrrrr....


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Mine's due April 10th!


That's awesome Emma!!! We could all kid the same day!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Okay, this is so cool! So Me, Emma, Skyla, and Sydney all have does that could kid within about a week of each other, this is awesome!


----------



## PantoneH

Emzi00 said:


> Brrrrrrrrrr....


Omg -1 for the low??? Everyone of my babies would be inside


----------



## Emzi00

For Lacie, her Royal Judgness..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> For Lacie, her Royal Judgness..


:laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Okay, this is so cool! So Me, Emma, Skyla, and Sydney all have does that could kid within about a week of each other, this is awesome!


I have another one due on the 12th too


----------



## Emzi00

How are you feeling Skyla? :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

A little sore... And tired... I just tried to eat some Mac and cheese... Lol! I had to chew with my front teeth.. That was interesting lol!


----------



## caprine crazy

PantoneH said:


> Went to indiana and it was like ten degrees out. That was cold. It doesnt get that cold down here except this year..... :-|


You thought that was cold? Try 14 inches of snow and sub zero temps. Now that's cold.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It's been cold everywhere this year! They weren't kidding when they said we were gonna have a cold winter! Lol


----------



## caprine crazy

You got that right sister!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

And we still have at least two more months to go! Depends on how March and April feel like treating us :lol:

Well... I think I'm gonna try to take a quick nap before I have something to eat... I'm sure I'll be back on soon


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

I found out that my 3 does have Sodium Oaks in the lineage! I think that's good, right? :doh: It's a ways back there, but it's still there! :grin: :wink: :grin:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Get well soon, Skyla! :wave:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks Patrick


----------



## Emzi00

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> I found out that my 3 does have Sodium Oaks in the lineage! I think that's good, right? :doh: It's a ways back there, but it's still there! :grin: :wink: :grin:


Well.......... yes.... and maybe no. The ones from the mid 80s were great! The 70s.... well, not so great. Wanna give me links to the ones in their pedigrees?


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Emzi00 said:


> Well.......... yes.... and maybe no. The ones from the mid 80s were great! The 70s.... well, not so great. Wanna give me links to the ones in their pedigrees?


Sure, let me try and find them! :grin: LOL :wink: I'll PM them when found! :wink:


----------



## Emzi00

Awesome!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oye me cheeks hurt like the dickens!


----------



## Texaslass

I think Ella may kid today!!!  :leap:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

PM on it's way, Emma! :smile:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

You better post lots of pics of the cuties!


----------



## Emzi00

Okay, Patrick. Some, well most, of these are Lacie's pictures, but I wanted to show you.
The three does are Rufus Loon, Kiwi Mallow, and Wailea(whom I absolutely love, she's also Sasin's half sister)


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Darn! I think they look good! :smile: I like Seneca's beard! LOL :lol:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

That last doe (Wailea) would have to be milked with 4 hands! 2 on each teat!! :mrgreen:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> That last doe (Wailea) would have to be milked with 4 hands! 2 on each teat!! :mrgreen:


:lol:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> :lol:


Well... It's true!!!! :smile: I think you'd also have to get a cow milking machine for her! :lol: :ROFL: The goat one won't fit!! :smile: :-D :rainbow: :shades: :shades: :shades:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!
I've seen more cows with teats that are smaller then most goats! Lol


----------



## Emzi00

We all know that Wailea is perfect....  Well, no goat is perfect... maybe there was something that you'd see in person and not in picture, like maybe she had an ugly face, or maybe her tail too long, etc :lol:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

I have several "favorite" bucks, but one takes my cake.... Swagger!! Much like music, my favorite buck changes often. :wink:

He was disbudded when he was younger, but he still looks amazing (look at his twist!!! :shocked: http://bvboergoats.com/bucks/swagger.html


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Wow! He sure is thick!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Emma, did you see that my two does have Kara-Kahl?!???? They're in southern MN! :dance: :smile: :wink: :smile:

http://www.karakahlfarm.com/


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Wow! He sure is thick!


He's the product of lots and lots of wether lines and a little splash of breeding/showing lines! :smile: So he got the awesome, rock hard muscling from the wether lines and the growth from the breeding/showing! :smile:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I know nothing about boers lol! But cool  lol


----------



## Dayna

nchen7 said:


> no. weather here has been weird too. very very rainy and WINDY! a little chillier than usual, but nothing major. just the rain. i want it to stop. our house is pretty much a mud pit!


Here too. We just got 22 inches in just under 7 days. UGH. The goats are growing fins!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I know nothing about boers lol! But cool  lol


LOL!

Do you like Kara-Kahl? I'm "attempting" to get an edge for showing next year! :wink: :smile: :coffee2: Dairy is part of it! LOL! Now I've got 3 does that I can show next year (only 1 for 4-H and a total of 2 for open class... So I'll bring 2 dairy does). :smile:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I don't think I've heard of them/him/her/it lol!

That's cool!  I love showing! It's so much fun! 

Well.. My mouth really hurts so I'm gonna rest up a bit.. TTYS!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Kara-Kahl is a dairy farm in south-east MN.

I like showing a lot!! I just don't know much about dairy specifically. I know a lot of goat stuff, that will pertain to both meat and dairy, but not much dairy specifically. :wink: :smile:

Talk to you later, Skyla! You can blend all your food in a blender and drink it through a straw! LOL :lol: :wink: :wave:


----------



## Dayna

Are there any single ladies here on the forum? Strange question, but I have a friend who is mid 30's. Male. Looking to settle down. Outdoorsy guy. Wants to have kids, farm, etc. Owns his own home (paid off) and has money in the bank. Hard worker.

I frequently hear the ladies talking about how the good ones are taken, married, whatever. He just spent his 20's building his bank account and career rather than dating, etc.

Currently he lives in Cali but is willing to relocate for a good woman.

When I asked him what kind of woman he's looking for he said he wants a farm girl. A real woman.

Anyway, feel free to add me on facebook https://www.facebook.com/dayna.roberton . I swear we need a singles section here! lol

Okay, so that's my weird, but real, post of the day! lol


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> We all know that Wailea is perfect....  Well, no goat is perfect... maybe there was something that you'd see in person and not in picture, like maybe she had an ugly face, or maybe her tail too long, etc :lol:


_Tail_ too long?! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Kara-Kahl is a dairy farm in south-east MN.
> 
> I like showing a lot!! I just don't know much about dairy specifically. I know a lot of goat stuff, that will pertain to both meat and dairy, but not much dairy specifically. :wink: :smile:
> 
> Talk to you later, Skyla! You can blend all your food in a blender and drink it through a straw! LOL :lol: :wink: :wave:


Just looked them up lol!

The Toggs are nice and some of the Alpines.. I don't like the fore udder on quite a few..
It's easy peasy  maybe this spring I'll make a 'tutorial' for ya  lol!

Yah.. But I just had a smoothie and I think that's why I hurt so much right now... :/ and these darn stitches hurt!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> _Tail_ too long?! :lol:


I was just gonna say that :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Apparently Ella is going to drag this out... :roll:
She keeps laying down looking like she's in labor, then she'll get up and act fine... :hair:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Maybe she is heading to my birthday wish!  lol!


----------



## Scottyhorse

littlegoatgirl said:


> Sydney! Is the 18th when she's due?? BB is due the 14th of April!! And Easter/B's birthday is the 20th! That'd be cool if they kid the same day!
> 
> Skyla, hope you feel better


Yeah! That would be awesome  This is the first breeding I actually have a due date for so I don't know if she goes early, late, or on time. But she always goes late at night. About 12-1.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Texaslass said:


> Apparently Ella is going to drag this out... :roll:
> She keeps laying down looking like she's in labor, then she'll get up and act fine... :hair:


Come on Ella, one more day! :lol: :smile:

I'm going to go for a while, talk to you all sometime later! :wave:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Bye Patrick :wave: 

You need to give me a tutorial on showing Boers come spring. And clipping... Etc   

Going to leave for my doctor appointment in about 15 minutes. Aaahhh!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Good luck Sydney!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Thanks Skyla  

Are you feeling any better?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm in a good deal of pain right now... But other then that I feel better then yesterday lol


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Scottyhorse said:


> Yeah! That would be awesome  This is the first breeding I actually have a due date for so I don't know if she goes early, late, or on time. But she always goes late at night. About 12-1.





Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Come on Ella, one more day! :lol: :smile:
> 
> I'm going to go for a while, talk to you all sometime later! :wave:


LOL, just so you know, Sydney, that was not on purpose. I have really bad timing! LOL I'll be back sometime later (most likely). :wink:

One thing (I'm so strange: I can remember random things when I'm sleeping! LOL :smile: if you're exercising Ellie (I think that's her name) or any goat for that matter, be sure to feed after running. A) It gives them some motivation for completing his/her run. B) It's sort of like a sports drink for us, it "helps" restore the condition of the muscles sooner. (The sports drink is electrolytes, helping us hydrate more. I don't think it helps restore muscle condition, but it made sense to me. LOL) :wink: :smile:

For some reason I thought of that last night. Well, I thought of exercising my goats come spring, then my mind went to your thread a while back. I don't know why either! LOL :smile:

Ok, post over. :lol: :grin: :smile: :smile: See you later! :wave:


----------



## Scottyhorse

That's good, but bad too. Hopefully you stop hurting soon :hug:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Scottyhorse said:


> Bye Patrick :wave:
> 
> You need to give me a tutorial on showing Boers come spring. And clipping... Etc
> 
> Going to leave for my doctor appointment in about 15 minutes. Aaahhh!


Will do! :wink:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> LOL, just so you know, Sydney, that was not on purpose. I have really bad timing! LOL I'll be back sometime later (most likely). :wink:
> 
> One thing (I'm so strange: I can remember random things when I'm sleeping! LOL :smile: if you're exercising Ellie (I think that's her name) or any goat for that matter, be sure to feed after running. A) It gives them some motivation for completing his/her run. B) It's sort of like a sports drink for us, it "helps" restore the condition of the muscles sooner. (The sports drink is electrolytes, helping us hydrate more. I don't think it helps restore muscle condition, but it made sense to me. LOL) :wink: :smile:
> 
> For some reason I thought of that last night. Well, I thought of exercising my goats come spring, then my mind went to your thread a while back. I don't know why either! LOL :smile:
> 
> Ok, post over. :lol: :grin: :smile: :smile: See you later! :wave:


:lol: You ALWAYS leave right when I get on! :doh:

And that makes sense! Thanks!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> That's good, but bad too. Hopefully you stop hurting soon :hug:


Thanks  :hug:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Will do! :wink:


:thumb: Cool


----------



## Scottyhorse

Ok well I have to leave now. Talk to you all later! And Patrick, you better be on :wink: LOL! Just kidding


----------



## fishin816

Were on page 2014!!!! Maybe we will get to 2015 next year. Lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> I have several "favorite" bucks, but one takes my cake.... Swagger!! Much like music, my favorite buck changes often. :wink:
> 
> He was disbudded when he was younger, but he still looks amazing (look at his twist!!! :shocked: http://bvboergoats.com/bucks/swagger.html


My boer does have twists like that! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Emma, did you see that my two does have Kara-Kahl?!???? They're in southern MN! :dance: :smile: :wink: :smile:
> 
> http://www.karakahlfarm.com/


Some of them are okayish. I don't like a lot of them though.


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> _Tail_ too long?! :lol:


Yes, her tail.


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie, was there anything at all that you didn't like about Wailea?


----------



## Texaslass

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Come on Ella, one more day! :lol: :smile:


NO! I'll be in agony the whole time! :hair:


----------



## Texaslass

Okay, so maybe I got excited and spoke too soon.  I thought she was going into active labor, but guess not. :/ Now she just looks _really _close....
Kids have definitely dropped, her udder is full but not tight, (yeah, I know, that should've told me she wasn't ready, but some does -supposedly, but never in my experience-don't fill up till after, and I've never had her have kids before, so I wasn't sure what to expect),
ligs are gone (at least I think they are, I haven't done that much before), she's acting unlike herself, laying down a lot, and being less skittish than usual. Which is nice for a change. 
So, maybe tomorrow? I hope no longer than that...


----------



## Texaslass

Oh, I almost forgot, I got my disbudding iron today! 
I ordered Replamin as well, and it even says it's there on the invoice, but I guess they forgot to put it in the box.  It didn't come.


----------



## Texaslass

Y'all come back, I feel silly posting all this stuff. :doh:


----------



## PantoneH

Quick Q.... Is it the tylan 200 for cattle and swine ok? Tsc doesnt have one for goats


----------



## nchen7

Dayna, i'll keep my ears open. most my friends are, however, city girls....


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

Put Lydia in with Snickers today. Hopefully she takes. Fingers crossed. It will be the first time for both of them. Currently it involves Lydia mounting Snickers. I dont think she understands how this works. :wink:


----------



## goathiker

Wow guys, I crashed last night and slept 15 hours straight. Good thing I don't have anyone in milk right now.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

PantoneH said:


> Quick Q.... Is it the tylan 200 for cattle and swine ok? Tsc doesnt have one for goats


I think it's the same as LA-200. If the drug name is oxytetracycline than it should be fine for goats. :wink: :smile:


----------



## goathiker

No Tylan is the other antibiotic, Tylosin. The one for cattle and pigs is fine.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

:doh: Ok, are bio-mycin, noromycin, and LA-200 the same? So many drugs... :smile:


----------



## goathiker

Yes, those three are the same.


----------



## Texaslass

goathiker said:


> Wow guys, I crashed last night and slept 15 hours straight. Good thing I don't have anyone in milk right now.


Well I hope you feel rested!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Ok, thanks. :smile: There needs to be a drug fact sheet! :lol: :smile:


----------



## goathiker

Texaslass said:


> Well I hope you feel rested!


 Kind of feel like a zombie. It's almost time to start dinner...


----------



## PantoneH

goathiker said:


> No Tylan is the other antibiotic, Tylosin. The one for cattle and pigs is fine.


 Think this question cleared up alot of confusion lol!!! Thanks everyone hpw was you day today?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> Kind of feel like a zombie. It's almost time to start dinner...


I know how that feels :laugh:


----------



## goathiker

Bet your glad it's all over huh, Skyla. Least you don't have to worry about it anymore. It will heal up quick now...


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Sorry, I was thinking for a minute. I just put two and two together: I'll have to miss my 4-H meeting because I have a Court of Honor (Boy Scouts). I'll also have to miss the PDC meeting because I have dairy bowl! :hair: UGH!! :hair: Sometimes I think I have too much things happening at once! LOL :smile: Darn, shucks, shoot, etc. :hair: I wanted to be at the PDC because they were going to introduce the contact people for their specie area (meat goat for me), but I've told dairy bowl people (before I was asked to be meat goat contact) that I would host something! :hair: And I'm also the Master of Ceremonies for the Court of Honor! :hair: Oye! :roll: :hair: :smile:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Hope you get better, Skyla. :hug: How's it going?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> Bet your glad it's all over huh, Skyla. Least you don't have to worry about it anymore. It will heal up quick now...


Yah glad it's over for sure! I just wish I didn't look so much like a darn chipmunk! And it didn't hurt so bad


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Sorry, I was thinking for a minute. I just put two and two together: I'll have to miss my 4-H meeting because I have a Court of Honor (Boy Scouts). I'll also have to miss the PDC meeting because I have dairy bowl! :hair: UGH!! :hair: Sometimes I think I have too much things happening at once! LOL :smile: Darn, shucks, shoot, etc. :hair: I wanted to be at the PDC because they were going to introduce the contact people for their specie area (meat goat for me), but I've told dairy bowl people (before I was asked to be meat goat contact) that I would host something! :hair: And I'm also the Master of Ceremonies for the Court of Honor! :hair: Oye! :roll: :hair: :smile:


Sounds like a lot! Bummer you have to miss some things to do others.. It's a bummer


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Hope you get better, Skyla. :hug: How's it going?


Thanks  :hug:

It's hard to eat.. Lol! I tried to eat some pasta for dinner but it was too hard and hurt too much so I think I ate like 1 noodle little bits at a time :lol: 
My mom is gonna make me some jello and I'll try some eggs in the morning..


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Sounds like a lot! Bummer you have to miss some things to do others.. It's a bummer


Yeah, but priorities first. :wink: I've already made plans with the two I have to go to. But I only get to see my friends monthly (and for a week at the fair). And if the meeting is only a hour long, that's not much time to talk and catch up. That's the week of the fair, but other than that it's ~12 hours of talking time a year! :roll: Oh well! Live and learn! :smile:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah I know what you mean... That's how it was when I was in 4-H and then sometimes I would have a ridding lesson and have to skip it.. And I had to skip the last time I rode to go to the fair...  looking back, I wish I could've just gone to the fair a little later (it was possible..) :sigh: oh well..


----------



## NubianFan

HELLOOOOoooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey Leslie  :wave:


----------



## NubianFan

Let's see if I can make a statement.....


----------



## NubianFan

Does this font look studious?


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Well let's skip over the boring, sad stuff and onto the happy stuff in life: supper time! :lol: :wink: Got to go! :lol: :wave:


----------



## NubianFan

Does this look light hearted?


----------



## NubianFan

Does this look a little too perfect?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ttyl Patrick 

Is it a Christmas statement Leslie??


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Does this look light hearted?


Lol! I'd say so! Just spill it already! :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Does this look Gothic?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Leslie!! Just tell us already!! I'm dying over here! :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

There really isn't anything to say, I am just trying out all the colors and fonts and sizes because I never do....


----------



## NubianFan

Nothing new has happened, I had a good day yesterday but nothing since then.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Awe! So you got me all excited for nothing?! Rude!   :laugh:


----------



## NubianFan

I wasn't meaning to get anyone excited!!! I was just saying hello and trying out fonts.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm on the app.. Can't see fonts.. Just colors lol!


----------



## NubianFan

How are you feeling? I been reading through the posts and see you are having a bit of a tough time of it.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah it hurts... And it's really hard to eat.. And I'm hungry lol! I can't take the perkiest cause it makes me get sick.. So I'm taking just the ibprophen instead.. Plus the antibiotic and the anti swelling... Hopefully the pain will be better tomorrow... It hurts pretty bad right now..


----------



## NubianFan

Well that stinks. You don't have any dry sockets do you? those hurt like heckdoodle, I've heard.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

What's a drysocket?? Lol!


----------



## Trickyroo

Yeah , what the heck is a dry socket :thinking:
Maybe she means to stuff a dry sock in your mouth :hammer:
Sorry :-snowlaugh:


----------



## goathiker

Skyla, don't swallow the Percoset, put a half under your tongue and drink a sweet beverage (like 7 up) while it dissolves. Then you won't get sick and it goes right into your bloodstream.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Trickyroo said:


> Yeah , what the heck is a dry socket :thinking:
> 
> Maybe she means to stuff a dry sock in your mouth :hammer:
> 
> Sorry :-snowlaugh:


:ROFL: your too funny Laura! I bet those fuzzy ones I sent you would work well for that  lol!

It was funny the nurses loved my toe socks that I had bought at the sock store  lol!


----------



## NubianFan

it is where a nerve is left exposed I think, I really am not sure, but some people get them and some don't. I have heard they are excruciating. I really had almost zero pain with mine so I was lucky. I had almost zero pain from my other surgery too though.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> Skyla, don't swallow the Percoset, put a half under your tongue and drink a sweet beverage (like 7 up) while it dissolves. Then you won't get sick and it goes right into your bloodstream.


Wouldn't that taste nasty?? And I don't have anything sweet here right now..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> it is where a nerve is left exposed I think, I really am not sure, but some people get them and some don't. I have heard they are excruciating. I really had almost zero pain with mine so I was lucky. I had almost zero pain from my other surgery too though.


Oh.. Well then no, I don't think so lol! It's all sealed up pretty good with the stitches.. And those hurt like a son of a gun when the pain meds wear off  lol!


----------



## NubianFan

this link tells about dry sockets. 
http://www.webmd.com/oral-health/guide/dry-socket-symptoms-and-treatment


----------



## goathiker

Well, yeah but, then the pain goes away...


----------



## NubianFan

Under your tongue you don't have taste buds I always put my pills under my tongue until I can get a swig of drink to swallow them.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No, I don't have that kinda pain... It's just real sore and uncomfortable..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> Well, yeah but, then the pain goes away...


Well they have me really strong ibprophen that seems to be working... Idk if I'm brave enough to try that lol! I just took the anti swelling pill and it got stuck on my tung and I about gaged it back up lol!


----------



## caprine crazy

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Yah it hurts... And it's really hard to eat.. And I'm hungry lol! I can't take the perkiest cause it makes me get sick.. So I'm taking just the ibprophen instead.. Plus the antibiotic and the anti swelling... Hopefully the pain will be better tomorrow... It hurts pretty bad right now..


Is it Rx Ibprophen or OTC? I prefer Rx Ibprophen to any other Rx Painkiller. You could try using Tylenol too. Take your Ibporphen first then wait 2-3 hours and take a tylenol. That way maybe you won't be in as much pain when waiting for the next time you can have more Ibprophen.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Under your tongue you don't have taste buds I always put my pills under my tongue until I can get a swig of drink to swallow them.


Ugg.. Just the thought of that turns my stomach


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

caprine crazy said:


> Is it Rx Ibprophen or OTC? I prefer Rx Ibprophen to any other Rx Painkiller. You could try using Tylenol too. Take your Ibporphen first then wait 2-3 hours and take a tylenol. That way maybe you won't be in as much pain when waiting for the next time you can have more Ibprophen.


Yah it's an RX ibprophen.. 
I'll ask my mom if we have any.. But I think we may only have Advil and OTC ibprophen...


----------



## goathiker

:slapfloor:It isn't _that _bad.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey, I'm a whimp! What can I say  lol!


----------



## Trickyroo

Yeah , seriously Skyla , take the darn perk like Jill said and you will be a happy camper  That pain really bites , I know , and there is no reason to be a martyr and suffer IMO when they give you something for it. Hold your nose and swallow , you can do it  That pain is no joke chicky , and you will sleep better too.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Trickyroo said:


> Yeah , seriously Skyla , take the darn perk like Jill said and you will be a happy camper  That pain really bites , I know , and there is no reason to be a martyr and suffer IMO when they give you something for it. Hold your nose and swallow , you can do it  That pain is no joke chicky , and you will sleep better too.


LOL! 
It's not too bad with the Ibprophen.. And I have a low pain tolerance 

LOL! I have swallowed it like three time and got sick each time!  lol!

I slept pretty well last night  we'll see how tonight goes..


----------



## wendylou

If you can't eat, get a six pack of ensure and drink one before taking any of that medication because it can make u very sick to your stomach. Blah!!
Side effects of those pain pills, well it can stop you up so make sure you are drinking plenty of fluids when u can. Hope u feel better!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I ate some Mac and Cheese this morning and my mom just made a huge tray of jello for me.. And I'm gonna try eggs in the morning. So we shall she how those work out lol!


----------



## goathiker

I like Boost better than Ensure. Much better tasting...


----------



## NubianFan

well I guess it isn't fair to talk about food in front of Skyla tonight.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Those are both gross  lol

It's ok Leslie  y'all tend to talk about stuff I never seem to have anyway :lol:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Ok, it took a little longer than expected, but I ate, watched a show, and did chores! :grin:

Skyla, get better, will you?!? :wink: :bday: And, even if you have a low pain tolerance, no pain is better than "it's not _that_ bad"! :wink: :balloons:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

What show you watch? 

I'll do my best  lol!
Tis true.. But not for tasting a pill!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

_Castle_. It's about a murder/mystery writer (right up my alley) and a NY detective. They're funny! Only a few I wouldn't recommend. :wink: :wink:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I think I've heard of it before..


----------



## Texaslass

Oooh, I saw one or two episodes once- cool! :thumbup:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha!!


----------



## NubianFan

I may run away and take a bath.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh that sounds nice Leslie


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Castle. It's about a murder/mystery writer (right up my alley) and a NY detective. They're funny! Only a few I wouldn't recommend. :wink: :wink:


I LOVE that show!!


----------



## Trickyroo

I like Ensure , haven't tried Boost though 
Oh yeah , eggs and jello , yuuummmmm


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Yeah, they're funny! :smile: And we ate mac n' cheese! :yum: :wink: :smile:

But tonight is bottoms up, up, up, .... get 'em up. (Lyrics) :wink:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Trickyroo said:


> I like Ensure , haven't tried Boost though
> Oh yeah , eggs and jello , yuuummmmm


All we need now is some pepper jelly! :wink: :smile: :smile:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Trickyroo said:


> I like Ensure , haven't tried Boost though
> 
> Oh yeah , eggs and jello , yuuummmmm


LOL! I'm not gonna eat them together! and I am not a huge jello fan.. But it's better then ensure


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> All we need now is some pepper jelly! :wink: :smile: :smile:


Ewww! Why would you sunset such a thing *gag*


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Ewww! Why would you sunset such a thing *gag*


I understood, but.... I don't know why I'd "sunset" such a thing! LOL :hammer: :hi5: :ROFL: :slapfloor: :lol: :slapfloor: :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> I understood, but.... I don't know why I'd "sunset" such a thing! LOL :hammer: :hi5: :ROFL: :slapfloor: :lol: :slapfloor: :ROFL:


Ah don't make fun of me! I'm on my iPod!  lol


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

It was funny, admit it! :wink: :slapfloor: :lol: :slapfloor: :ROFL: :wink: :smile:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well I'm gonna hit the hay.. I'll talk to y'all tomorrow  :wave:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> It was funny, admit it! :wink: :slapfloor: :lol: :slapfloor: :ROFL: :wink: :smile:


I don't know where it brings these word up from sometimes! :roll:


----------



## shelbz

Sorry but how do I start a topic? I can't figure it out!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

G'night, Skyla! :wave:

Up by The Goat Spot logo there's a tab called "forum". Click it, go to the area you would like to post in (Health and Wellnes, Introductions, etc.), there should be a blue tab there (after going into one of those areas) that says "post thread" (or something along those lines). :wink: Hope it helps! :smile: I'm not the best explainer. :wink: :smile:

Patrick


----------



## shelbz

Thanks but uhh It won't let click on the word forum


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Hmmm, are you using mobile? This is how I do it on the computer. I've never used mobile.


----------



## shelbz

Yeah I'm on an iPhone :/ maybe you can't start one from a phone idk.
I would think there should be a way though..


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Hold on one second...


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Ok, since you can reply to a thread, I started a thread about posting on mobile that you can post the details. Same way you found this there will be "Posting a thread on mobile?" thread. :wink: :smile: Can you click on the top of the page saying "Today's posts"? If so you'll find it easily. :wink:


----------



## NubianFan

I have cooked myself....


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

NubianFan said:


> I have cooked myself....


Jumping in the oven sounds rather pleasing and comfortable right now! :wink: :smile: What do you mean?


----------



## NubianFan

I just want to say, I am so proud of the teens and young adults on this chat thread, all of you are such good role models for other teens and young adults. You are all so kind, and helpful, positive and caring. You are a breath of fresh air from the teens/YAs I am used to dealing with day to day.


----------



## NubianFan

I boiled myself in hot water and I must have stayed in too long because now I feel faint. 
Well I did when I first got out it is passing some now.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Oh, I get it now. :wink:

I think I'm going to go. Possibly for the night. :wave: I really need to work on my timing! LOL :wink: :smile: :wave:


----------



## NubianFan

Night Patrick


----------



## shelbz

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Texaslass

Where is everyone tonight????! Seems like Emma's been missing all day.. :/ :chin:


----------



## NubianFan

She was hiding and liking things earlier


----------



## Texaslass

Ya, but she won't come out and talk..


I'm worried about Ella.


----------



## NubianFan

Is Ella trying to go into labor? Is Suzi better?


----------



## Texaslass

That's hard to answer on either one, lol. I'm not really sure, though I think Suzi is better. :shrug:

Skip to the ends of these if you want the most recent updates:
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f220/cinderella-159031/

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f186/doe-aborted-now-cold-shivering-160326/


----------



## GoatGirl23

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Oh, I get it now. :wink:
> 
> I think I'm going to go. Possibly for the night. :wave: I really need to work on my timing! LOL :wink: :smile: :wave:


My name is Savanah im 10 and show boer goats in 4-H do you have any advice? Please answer back


----------



## NubianFan

well that is worrisome about Ella Hopefully she is just being a drama queen is this her first pregnancy?


----------



## Texaslass

NubianFan said:


> well that is worrisome about Ella Hopefully she is just being a drama queen is this her first pregnancy?


No not at all. She's over six and ahs had kids more than once before, don't know exactly how many. I was hoping she'd be an old pro at it when I got her.. :/
But she is a bit of a drama queen, so I'm hoping that too.


----------



## GoatGirl23

NubianFan said:


> well that is worrisome about Ella Hopefully she is just being a drama queen is this her first pregnancy?


Hi my name is savanah I'm 10 years old and show market goats in 4-H do you have any advice comment back


----------



## NubianFan

Hi Savannah, I really don't know much about showing. Patrick, Sydney, and some of the others on the board could help you. they are not on right now, so maybe make a thread in meat market section or 4 h section or even goat frenzy section and ask for suggestions on showing market animals. You will be more likely to get responses to your questions that way.


----------



## NubianFan

well lets hope she is being a drama queen and it just ins't quite time yet.


----------



## GoatGirl23

NubianFan said:


> Hi Savannah, I really don't know much about showing. Patrick, Sydney, and some of the others on the board could help you. they are not on right now, so maybe make a thread in meat market section or 4 h section or even goat frenzy section and ask for suggestions on showing market animals. You will be more likely to get responses to your questions that way.


Thank you I just join this site and dont know much about it


----------



## NubianFan

Thats okay there is only one way to learn right? There are a lot of people here who raise market animals or who show them or both, so this is a good place to come and ask questions.


----------



## Texaslass

NubianFan said:


> well lets hope she is being a drama queen and it just ins't quite time yet.


ray: I sure hope so!


----------



## NubianFan

well I hate to run away but I am going to bed, Night everyone left


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Leslie


----------



## Texaslass

K I may not be able to come back o id the internaet gets turned off, so good night in advance if I don't see y'all. :wave:
Forgive my un-clearness <made that up>(especially Patrick :roll: ) I am tired tonight.


----------



## Texaslass

Oh and thanks for helping out, Jill. 


G'night Leslie. :wave:


----------



## goathiker

G'Night in advance Sarah...

I think that Ella will do just fine...


----------



## Emzi00

Sarah, I was trying to sleep... all day... and now it's 11:00 and as far as I know I have school tomorrow, and I can't sleep. :hair:


----------



## Texaslass

I am still here for just a minute or two..


----------



## Emzi00

I have literally been trying to sleep for three hours. :/ Anybody got any bedtime stories up their sleeves?


----------



## Texaslass

I could fall over and sleep right now... :sleeping: 'cept that I went and got excited about Ella finally. :lol:
Mine's not done yet, sorry. How 'bout a good night hug? :hug:


----------



## Texaslass

Emma, you know _trying_ to sleep never works, right? 
I know a few tricks to go to sleep real quick.  PM me sometime (but not tonight, I am about to fall over. :lol


----------



## Emzi00

Night Sarah :hug:


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Night Sarah :hug:


You going or me?....
Oh! good night hug, :doh: :lol: Here's another for good measure: :hug: :lol:
Sorry, I'm addle brained.


----------



## Emzi00

I think I'll go read one of the thingys Lacie posted before, those usually help.


----------



## Texaslass

Alrighty then, _i'm_ gonna go try to sleep a bit between Ella checks.  :wave:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Wow what a long day. Left at 1:30, got the Doctors at 2:30, and didn't get actually seen by the Doctor till about 3:30. We talked about everything for a long time and then I had to wear one of those awesome hospital gowns thats open in the back for the exams. Which took FOREVER  For now, he's not totally sure whats going on, he has some ideas, and he never said growing pains were one. He does think that I have Raynaulds, because my feet and hands were like ice the whole time (and still are). Raynaulds is an auto-immune thing, so if I have that, that opens up the possibility of other auto-immune diseases which could explain why my knees and hips are hurting so badly. Another theory of his is that I either have a birth defect or an injury to my lower back which is throwing everything off leading to the pains... So we did three or four x-rays, and drew 4 vials of blood for a big blood screen. Will hear the results in about a week. He's not thinking it's arthritis at this point but it's a possibility. Sounds like we went to the right doctor and we'll get this figured out! I can still ride horses at this point since it's not holding me back (even when its excruciating I just push through it and take some pain meds) and no need for surgery... So we'll see!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Wow Sydney seems like you got a good doc! Hope he can get it all figured out soon!


----------



## Emzi00

I hate snow.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No school?


----------



## nchen7

morning!

oh wow Sydney. I hope you can figure it out soon, and it's something that can be cured or at least managed.

How are you feeling today Skyla?


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

No School! The sad thing is that i want to go back. Ive been off since friday.


----------



## Emzi00

Nope, no school.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ni, I feel less swollen.. (Haven't looked in a mirror so I don't really know lol!) but my top stitches really hurt now  and they are a little itchy :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Nope, no school.


That's a bummer for ya... :hug:


----------



## nchen7

itchy stitches in your mouth is no good! more laying around today and watching movies?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah... One side hurts quite a bit.. And both sides are itchy...
Yes ma'am.. And sleeping.. I'm exhausted today... And maybe a warm bath or shower too... 
I don't know if I'm gonna go to work tomorrow... I still hurt...


----------



## nchen7

don't go to work if you still hurt. I went to work a few days after I got my wisdom teeth out (I worked at a fabric store then). I was still a little swollen and hurt a little, but I don't think how you're feeling. work will understand. take the rest.


----------



## Emzi00

I got like no sleep, my brother burned the bacon, and I don't have school. This day is really starting out great.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I don't think in gonna... I mean.. It's only four hours but still... I am NOT looking forward to Saturday.... 8hr shift I think it was... And I hate to call in for that... But I guess we shall see... 

That's icky Emma


----------



## fishin816

I am in diar need of some experience or some help.........



Elsa, was soooo cold this morning, so we brought her in the house and fed her a bottle. She is breathing SOOOOOOO hard and fast. Every breath she makes. She makes these little snorting noises. Ever since we pit her in the towel and set her on my bed, she hasnt moved. 

What could be wrong with her breathing?!?!?!?!??!??!!?!?? 

I need help!!! I cant loose her!!!!!


----------



## Emzi00

Ich liebe dich!


----------



## Emzi00

Skyla, I hope you start feeling better soon :hug:


----------



## nchen7

goathiker said:


> Skyla, don't swallow the Percoset, put a half under your tongue and drink a sweet beverage (like 7 up) while it dissolves. Then you won't get sick and it goes right into your bloodstream.


seriously Jill, HOW do you know these things????? you should go on Jeopardy.



NubianFan said:


> I just want to say, I am so proud of the teens and young adults on this chat thread, all of you are such good role models for other teens and young adults. You are all so kind, and helpful, positive and caring. You are a breath of fresh air from the teens/YAs I am used to dealing with day to day.


I second this statement. I've seen my fair share of entitled, lazy, selfish teens, and the kids here are really the best. (btw, I feel really old when I say things like this)



Emzi00 said:


> I got like no sleep, my brother burned the bacon, and I don't have school. This day is really starting out great.


i'm sorry Emma. I hope your day gets better.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Ich liebe dich!


With my luck he'd know German :roll: LOL!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Skyla, I hope you start feeling better soon :hug:


Thanks Emma :hug:

I hope none of you guys have to get your wisdom teeth pulled! It stinks!


----------



## fishin816

Anybody??? Anything i can so with her?!?!?!?!?!!?!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Awe..  thanks Leslie and Ni  :hug: I think we all are pretty good kids too  :hug:


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Thanks Emma :hug:
> 
> I hope none of you guys have to get your wisdom teeth pulled! It stinks!


I get mine out the summer of 2017, not looking forward to it.


----------



## nchen7

Cade, i'm sorry, but I can't help you in any way. can you start your own thread? it may catch more attention.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well.. What's her temp? Get her warmed up if need be...

Otherwise.. I've never had to deal with that.. Sorry


----------



## Emzi00

What's her temp? If it's below 100 she shouldn't get milk until her temp is up.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> I get mine out the summer of 2017, not looking forward to it.


Awe  :hug: I'm sorry!  I feel for you already!


----------



## nchen7

Emzi00 said:


> I get mine out the summer of 2017, not looking forward to it.


it's not great, but know that everyone is different, so your experience will likely be different than everyone's.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^ that is very true!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

This is what I feel like I look like


----------



## nchen7

he's cute tho! I thought I looked like a hamster.....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

He is  I love Theodore! He's my favorite of the three  
Laura said that I would make a cute chipmunk :laugh:


----------



## nchen7

you would! 

so whatcha watching today?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:laugh:

So far, nothing.. I'm sitting with a heating pad on my face then I'm gonna take a shower and then I'll find something... Not sure what though... Maybe I'll watch October Baby again... That's a good one..


----------



## nchen7

I've never seen that one. I've been really enjoying cartoon movies lately. Despicable Me 2 to be exact. I think I watched that at least 3 times over the past few weeks (esp when i was sick)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It's good.. I cried when I watched it though lol!

That's a good one too!


----------



## Trickyroo

A heating pad ? I would think that would make it worse……
I remember using a cold pack on mine…it would make the swelling go down much faster i think...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:shrug: that's what they told me to do today... They said ice packs for a bit then today a heating pad.. :shrug: I have no clue I'm just reading the papers they have me lol!


----------



## nchen7

the cold helps swelling go down, but the heat helps move things out of there. when i was a child, i used to bump my head a lot (insert obvious joke here....), and my mother or grandmother would boil and egg until hard, peel, put it in a cloth, and rub the egg on my bump until the egg cooled. the heat helps dissipate the swelling, and my head isn't quite so lumpy b/c of it.

ETA: the cold constricts the blood vessels, so blood doesn't flow quite so freely


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Hi guys! No school again!  anyway, I can't read all those pages, what did I miss?


----------



## Trickyroo

They know best  I guess alternating is the way to go 
Have you taken the pain meds like Jill suggested ?
I sure hope you feel better soon honey :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nchen7 said:


> the cold helps swelling go down, but the heat helps move things out of there. when i was a child, i used to bump my head a lot (insert obvious joke here....), and my mother or grandmother would boil and egg until hard, peel, put it in a cloth, and rub the egg on my bump until the egg cooled. the heat helps dissipate the swelling, and my head isn't quite so lumpy b/c of it.
> 
> ETA: the cold constricts the blood vessels, so blood doesn't flow quite so freely


That's interesting!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Hi guys! No school again!  anyway, I can't read all those pages, what did I miss?


Not a whole lot  cool you don't have school again  that's always nice


----------



## nchen7

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> That's interesting!


indeed! i remember rubbing an egg on my head a lot. lol. so now, if anyone bumps their head, i would (usually jokingly) say "start boiling an egg!"


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Trickyroo said:


> They know best  I guess alternating is the way to go
> 
> Have you taken the pain meds like Jill suggested ?
> 
> I sure hope you feel better soon honey :hug:


No.. Lol! I'm too chicken lol!

Thanks  I'm sure I'll be fine in just a few more days  I go back on Monday to get a 'check up'


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nchen7 said:


> indeed! i remember rubbing an egg on my head a lot. lol. so now, if anyone bumps their head, i would (usually jokingly) say "start boiling an egg!"


LOL! Too funny! :laugh:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Not a whole lot  cool you don't have school again  that's always nice


Yep!  and have the girls bball team has a half day Friday because we have a tournament and we play the first game ( the place is 3 hours away) so we leave at lunch!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Wow that's coo!  y'all have like a three week vacation lol!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Yep, we have 2 week Christmas break so now it's been a 2 1/2 week break!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol!


----------



## fishin816

Here is little Elsa. She and her bear are peacefullly sleeping.


----------



## NubianFan

Aww sweetie


----------



## nchen7

Cade, that's the cutest thing I've seen all day!

how is she feeling now?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Awe how cute!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Gonna go take a shower.. Be back in a bit.


----------



## fishin816

nchen7 said:


> Cade, that's the cutest thing I've seen all day!
> 
> how is she feeling now?


Shes actually doing much better. Shes not snorting anymore when she breaths, and shes not breathing as fast. We are taking Elsa to thw vet at 11. He said there might be fluid on her lungs. And he said there is something they can do for it if thats the case.

Please keep her in your prayers!!!!


----------



## nchen7

will do! she seems like a fighter.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I feel much better now


----------



## Texaslass

littlegoatgirl said:


> Hi guys! No school again!  anyway, I can't read all those pages, what did I miss?


Hi Sarah! Did you see my new babies??  thread's called "Cinderella". I guess should do a birth announcement...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

And they are such cuties!!


----------



## Texaslass

I didn't catch up on everything, are you feeling better Skyla?? :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm feeling better  still a little sore and more swollen on the right side.. But better.. I keep clenching my teeth (just something I do :roll: ) and that's not helping..


----------



## Texaslass

I know, I always did too when my teeth were sire from the orthodontist stuff.. I mean, it does help your teeth in the long run, but it's painful. :roll:

Glad you better, though. 


Emma, something wrong???  can't even say "good morning"?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I always clench my teeth..  idk why.. Just something I do.. And it sure hurts right now :lol: 

Thanks 

She's not very happy about no school again..


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> Emma, something wrong???  can't even say "good morning"?


Maybe, I dunno :shrug: Good Morning Sarah


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sooo... Who wants to see my teeth?? Lol!


----------



## Emzi00

Ewwwww.... see them??


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

lol! I was just joking! I don't even want to see them!  gross!


----------



## Sylvie

Hi ya'll!

Skyla, hope you're back to normal soon :hug: I remember having my teeth out, ouch!

I just contacted this lady about excercising her horses. :leap: I hope it works out, I havn't ridden in almost a year.
http://sandiego.craigslist.org/nsd/grd/4273953996.html


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks.. I need to take some meds now but over all, it's not too bad 

Oh that would be so cool! 
I haven't ridden I well over a year too.. I miss soo much!


----------



## nchen7

Sylvie, that black horse is GORGEOUS. hope you hear back from her soon


----------



## Scottyhorse

Morning everyone. I'm really tired today. And hurting too. Wondering how many consecutive days is too much ibuprofen. I want to take some but I know it's going to hurt worse soon and I don't want to have taken too much pain meds. But I don't even want to get out of bed :/


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hope you feel better soon Sydney :hug:


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Maybe, I dunno :shrug: Good Morning Sarah


I'm really sorry I left- my little sis. dragged me out right after that to see the babies again, and then everybody else piled on the computer and I couldn't use it. :shrug: :roll:
Good morning to you too, or noon almost I guess. This morning has flown by.


----------



## Sylvie

The sun is shining outside! :clap:



nchen7 said:


> Sylvie, that black horse is GORGEOUS. hope you hear back from her soon


The hard part will be convincing my Dad I'm not too busy for 1 more thing


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Hope you feel better soon Sydney :hug:


Thanks Skyla, you too :hug: It's going to be a long week to get all my results back.


----------



## nchen7

Hope you feel better Sydney. sucks to be in that kind of pain all the time.... does anything else help it other than meds?


----------



## Scottyhorse

nchen7 said:


> Hope you feel better Sydney. sucks to be in that kind of pain all the time.... does anything else help it other than meds?


Thanks Ni. No, haven't found anything. I tried a hot compress and it just stung my skin really badly.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> Thanks Skyla, you too :hug: It's going to be a long week to get all my results back.


Thanks :hug: 
Hopefully it's something that can be fixed or worked with fairly easily.. :hug:


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'm hoping that as well!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Ok, well I better get out of bed. Usually I don't hurt in the mornings. Goats are gunna be mad I'm late feeding them :lol:


----------



## nchen7

eh...they'll forgive you! hope the pain goes away soon Sydney. :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I haven't been out to see my goats since Sunday night  I miss them something terrible


----------



## nchen7

awwww!!!!!  they must miss you too!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

In sure they do  I think in gonna go out and visit them a little later today.. I just don't want them to bump my face by mistake.. :/


----------



## caprine crazy

Lydia_the_goat said:


> No School! The sad thing is that i want to go back. Ive been off since friday.


I've been off since before Christmas! This is the longest holiday break I've ever had.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nap time for me.. I'll TTY'aL


----------



## Emzi00

Bye Skyla :hug:

I better go participate in life, I'll talk to y'all later :wave:


----------



## fishin816

Did everyone hear about Elsa's good news?!?!?


----------



## Scottyhorse

No, so spill it Cade! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

No, ?!?!?!?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Not much of a nap *yawn*

What's the good news?!


----------



## Texaslass

Who's Elsa??


----------



## Emzi00

Cade, what is the good news???????????????????


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> Who's Elsa??


Cade's baby.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I know I'm going crazy over here too!


----------



## Emzi00

cade!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scottyhorse

C'mon Cade, spit it out! :dance:

Ryley's side pull bridle and new reins got here!  Now I can train him in a proper bridle and not a halter and lead rope :lol: We rode him in a bit once, it was just too much for him. Rode him in a bridle and leadrope instead, he was SUCH a good boy.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's cool Sydney!


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> cade!!!!!!!!!!!!


:laugh: You forgot to capitalize.....


----------



## Scottyhorse

Yeah! Hoping the weather will be ok to ride him tomorrow. On his second real ride (we've ridden him about 7 times total, but most of them not very long at all) he was already flexing and backing up like a dream. I've ridden a few horses who just won't back without a fight. And that was when he was in a halter, too.


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Cade's baby.


Which kind? Human, goat, car.......??


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> :laugh: You forgot to capitalize.....


It was....... and then it wasn't...... :shrug:


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> Which kind? Human, goat, car.......??


Velociraptor...


----------



## Texaslass

:laugh: I saw the thread just now..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:roll: oh Emma :laugh:


----------



## Emzi00

Yeah, but I want him to post it here too, so I won't look. 

CADE, come back!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scottyhorse

I did too! Great news!!


----------



## Texaslass

Guess I'll ttyl. I am so tired, lol. :lol: I almost wish I could take naps. Being this tired make it hard to get anything done, and I have so much to do! :/
My room is in a frightening state.....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^ I can never take naps either 

LOVE this song!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Why won't it show that it's my birthday? :?: :shrug: I probably won't be on much today. :wink:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's weird Patrick... Well HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!  :stars: :dance: :cake: did you get anything good?


----------



## Emzi00

Happy Birthday Patrick


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> That's weird Patrick... Well HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!  :stars: :dance: :cake: did you get anything good?


It is weird! :shrug:

Thanks :smile: I haven't opened any gifts yet. :wink: Even though I turned 15 at 10:05 this morning! :grin: :grin: :greengrin::greengrin:  We open gifts at night, usually after supper when our bellies are nice and full. :wink: :laugh: LOL :smile:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh,  I already got my gifts :lol: and it's not even my birthday yet :laugh: 

You better let us know what you got  lol!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Will do! :wink:

LOL, lucky! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Good! 

Wasn't much  I got a strip cup and my parents paid for shipping for my new soap molds.. Oh... And they let me buy another bell  (my dad hate the bells :laugh: )


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Bell? Like to put on a goat collar? I'd think that would drive the goats crazy! :hair: :smile: :wink: :smile: :crazy:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol! Yep  I've got two now  one on little Mazie and on 'The Beast' (Gingersnap  )


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

For why? 

Got to go, but I'll read later. :wink: :wave:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Idk.. I just like them  lol!

K  have a good rest of your birthday!


----------



## Emzi00

Jamie Grace just sang Beautiful Day live and acoustic, and Brant turned it into a duet. :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Jamie Grace just sang Beautiful Day live and acoustic, and Brant turned it into a duet. :lol:


Oh darn I missed it!! I wish I was listening to that one! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Listening to her interview and such now though  way cool  lol!


----------



## Emzi00

She twitches..... cool.....


----------



## Emzi00

Skyla, Colton Dixon is attractive.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emma... Don't eat her!

:ROFL: :slapfloor:

My little brother has taretts(sp?) too..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Skyla, Colton Dixon is attractive.


:roll: he's ok  but he's not really my type  lol!


----------



## Emzi00

I wouldn't eat her.... her muscles are probably really tough from all the twitching....  No, kidding, she's really cool, and I'm not a cannibal. :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I wanna meet her one day  she is so awesome!
:lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Patrick!! I missed you again!! :doh: :lol: 

Happy birthday :stars: :dance: :cake:


----------



## Emzi00

Hey Sydney,............. I didn't go and like all of the pictures on your facebook page.................. :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Mmhmm  :laugh: :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

I think I do that with everyone, go through and like all their pictures :laugh: It's fun


----------



## Scottyhorse

:lol:

Anyone on the new mobile app notice that the 'messages' tab is gone? I know I have a PM, just can't get to it.


----------



## Scottyhorse

See, it's not there..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I have it...


----------



## Scottyhorse

Weird, mine is missing the search thing as well.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Huh.. That is strange! :/


----------



## Scottyhorse

Now they're back. What the heck :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

well I have 8 less animals tonight...


----------



## nchen7

why Leslie??


----------



## NubianFan

Something killed my goose, all 4 of my ducks and 3 of my chickens.


----------



## nchen7

oh noooo!!!!!  I'm sorry Leslie! :hug: any indication of what it may have been?


----------



## NubianFan

I don't know, whatever it was it didn't eat them. It bloodied their heads and left them lying where they were. It makes me wonder if it was a domestic dog, but I don't know for sure.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So sorry Leslie


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I only had to take pain meds three times today  
But man I hurt right now cause my mom was making me laugh


----------



## nchen7

I'm sorry Leslie. :hug:

Skyla, they should have told you laughing is not a great medicine when you're healing from wisdom teeth extraction! lol


----------



## NubianFan

The worst thing is my daughter raised one of the ducks from a duckling so he imprinted on her, he literally thought she was his mama. He would follow her everywhere and sometimes beg to be held by her, she was very attached to him so she is pretty heart broken tonight though trying to be tough and not show it very much, but I can tell.


----------



## nchen7

that totally sucks. I'd be a weeping puddle if I were her.


----------



## NubianFan

She went off by herself for a long time.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Awe  give her a hug for us Leslie  :hug:


LOL Ni! I knew that already! But she couldn't help laughing and I couldn't stop laughing at her! Lol!


----------



## Emzi00

I'm sorry Leslie, give a hug for me :hug:


----------



## NubianFan

Thanks guys I will.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well I think I'm gonna try and sleep cause my mouth is hurtin mighty bad right now..


----------



## nchen7

nite nite Skyla. I'm going soon myself


----------



## Scottyhorse

Awe that's sad Leslie


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Night Ni


----------



## NubianFan

Night Ni and Skyla


----------



## Scottyhorse

Is anyone on? I am a bit worried about Ellie  It's a terrenchal downpour out there, and the two herd queens always beat the other goats up when the weather is bad and kick them outside. Well, since Ellie is the newest one, she's outside. She's standing in the middle of the pen not even trying to get shelter. She's literally soaked to the bone. I put a halter on her and she WOULD NOT budge. At all. I'm worried she's going to get too cold because she is sooooo soaked and it's cold out there. Any ideas?


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, it's bad out there. Do you have somewhere that you can put her? I noticed that Bean is under the buck house tonight but, at least it's dry under there. I'd be worried she would get sick as well.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I could put her in the barn, but there is nowhere secure for her since the horses are in there. I could put her in the hay section but I would be worried she could jump over the wooden feed troughs (barn is set up as a cattle barn) and get in with the horses. I could try and drag her into the doe house and lock the door, but I'm worried the two does would beat her up. They are already beating the other does up.


----------



## goathiker

What about high lining her in the hay area? Is there somewhere you could tie a rope up high and then give her just enough to lay down with her head up? Do you have a horse trailer?


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> What about high lining her in the hay area? Is there somewhere you could tie a rope up high and then give her just enough to lay down with her head up? Do you have a horse trailer?


I could high line her, but would be worried about leaving her there all night. We do have a horse trainer but it is outside as well. Too bad she can't stay in the basement


----------



## Jessica84

I use our horse trailers when I need room too. You guys can do some kind of dance and send the rain to me


----------



## Scottyhorse

Will gladly do that  There is sooo much mud out in the paddock, it's so gross.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Just went out to check on her and her very undercoat is dry.. The downpoor has stopped but it's still cold. Everyone is outside eating hay again and she is too. So, I will go check on her in a little bit and move her and someone else down into the barn if need be!


----------



## Jessica84

We are at 3% of our normal rainfall for this time of year. 
Eating should warm her up and another idea to keep rain off is to hang a tarp from any kind of roof top. I have a tarp on one house and it hangs down and its one of my does favorite spot. She shimmies between the tarp and house to sleep when we used to get rain lol.


----------



## goathiker

We're not doing much better on rain here this year. My backyard should be a lake right now and the little creek is barely 4 foot wide. I'm too far from the Cascades to get snow melt water so, what falls is what we get.


----------



## nchen7

please take our rain. it's supposed to be dry season right now, but it keeps raining. all my goats have muddy feet, and I keep slipping everywhere when I bring them out. I want one full week of zero rain, but it doesn't look like that's gonna happen.....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Morning guys..


----------



## nchen7

morning! how are you feeling today?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sore but better... Just trying to think if I can take "hi how are you today? Find everything your looking for? Anything we can help you find?" And then small talk in between for 4hrs and 15min.. :/ I can tell you right now they are out of luck if they want me to smile!


----------



## nchen7

if you have to think about it, then i'm guessing no....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I just hate calling in... But i feel a bit queasy and weird too... And I was hoping to get my last weeks check so I could have my dad call in some hay... :/ I mean I can wait till Saturday so I guess it's not a big deal... :sigh: I just don't know...


----------



## nchen7

if you feel queasy, I think you should stay home, but that's up to you. no sense being on your feet even if it's for four hours if you don't feel great..... take it easy. you'll heal faster that way.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah.. 
I think I might... :sigh: ugh I hate calling in! I've only called in once before...


----------



## Trickyroo

If your not feeling well now , your not going to feel any better being on your feet , bending , lifting , and whatever else…..
Your a good worker and your are entitled to a sick day  
You are sick , its not like your calling in sick and going to a goat show , you know 
Stay home , relax and listen to your Goat Spot Family :snowbounce:


----------



## nchen7

I know how you feel. you feel bad for letting ppl down b/c you're not showing up. but seriously, you wont' get a gold medal for standing there in pain for 4+ hrs. if they're normal, reasonable people, they'll understand.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

You guys are right..

Lol! That is true Laura  

Yah.. I hate letting people down... But you guys are right.. It's only gonna make it worse... 

Thanks guys :hug: y'all are the best


----------



## WillowGem

Okay, I'm just jumping in here...2046 pages may take a while to catch up on...LOL!!

Good Frosty Morning all! :wave: 
(It was -17 here this morning...YIKES!!)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hehe maybe just a little while  I refuse to search through this thread if I need something :lol: it's far too hard! 

Oh chilly!


----------



## nchen7

welcome!! the more the merrier!!! how are the boys doing this morning? enjoying their motel stay?


----------



## NubianFan

I had a dream last night that all of us that regularly come on the chat thread were together hanging out, at a restaurant or lodge dining hall or something. There were lots of tables and we were eating and talking a cutting up. Anyway in the dream you were there Ni and I kept calling you Nchen and then I kept mentally kicking myself and saying to myself in my head call her Ni you idiot!! It was a rather funny dream.


----------



## NubianFan

The place was huge and had big exposed wooden beams inside. It felt "lodgey" I got the feeling we were gathered there for some kind of event.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

lol! That's too funny Leslie! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sounds like a nice place  was there a fire place?!


----------



## NubianFan

I know I guess it really bothers me that I keep forgetting to call her Ni on the board and keep typing Nchen. Plus I was kinda upset last night for my daughter and the birds and y'all were the last thing I did. I talked to y'all then I went straight to bed. So I guess y'all were on my mind.


----------



## nchen7

Leslie, if all of us ended up in a room like that, the talking would NEVER stop!!!! sounds extremely fun!!!


----------



## nchen7

it's ok. a lot of people here have this urge to call me by my full name. I guess the one syllable first name throws people off?


----------



## NubianFan

It was nice. I don't remember for sure, it was large and there was lots of tables but there wasn't anyone at the tables right around us, but we had a huge like oaken long table and the chairs were the kind with rounded padded backs and they were covered with black leather and and those big brass nail things oh what do you call those it just left me. Anyway pretty rustic looking. And we were all eating like steak and burgers and pretty substantial food. And everyone was talking and cutting up and having fun.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That would be so fun if it actually happened!  sounds just lovely


----------



## NubianFan

You will think I am crazy but I dream things that come true sometimes. They are usually just flashes though. This one did have some talking but it was a really short dream.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I don't think your crazy  I've had dreams that happened before too


----------



## NubianFan

I had a former boss that I was really fond of, he was like a second dad almost. Anyway I dreamed he died and my mom told me in the dream he had passed away. I woke up very upset and told my mom about it. Now my mom has always been a skeptic and when something would happen and I would say "I dreamed this very thing" she would always say,"No you didn't that is just deja vu" Well anyway I told mom about it and told her I was worried and she said "I wouldn't be the one to tell you he died anyway. How would I know? I don't even know him really, it would be one of the girls you worked with that would call and tell you. You are just worried about him because of his heart problems and upset." So I thought well maybe she is right, then almost a week to the day, mom was reading the obituaries and she was the one that found his obit and told me, and it happened just like in the dream how she walked up behind me in the room and told me. After that, she believed me about my dreams.


----------



## Texaslass

nchen7 said:


> it's ok. a lot of people here have this urge to call me by my full name. I guess the one syllable first name throws people off?


You know, it's funny, but I think that's true. I find myself typing the whole thing as well, then have to stop myself and just write Ni.  

G'morning, BTW!


----------



## NubianFan

I dreamed about my bad car wreck for months before it happened, the spinning out of control, the car tearing threw the fence, the finally coming to a stop in the ditch, the image of the school bus passing me seconds later, the rain. The only thing different in my dream was the car threw a rod and caused it to happen where in real life I just hit a patch of water and hydroplaned.


----------



## nchen7

I don't think you're crazy Leslie.


----------



## nchen7

Leslie, maybe you need to dream about GOOD things.....


----------



## Texaslass

NubianFan said:


> The place was huge and had big exposed wooden beams inside. It felt "lodgey" I got the feeling we were gathered there for some kind of event.


Cool!! There is a place just like that not far from here! :shock: it's in a (state?) park that we occasionally go to for an outing. They have hiking and biking trails and a few swing sets and stuff, and there's a river there too. We've never had a party in that building, but we always wanted to. It would be perfect for that kind of thing. And all of us there, how cool would that be? 
I would describe the building, but it's just the way you described it. :-o


----------



## NubianFan

I have a lot that are just weird Ni. When I was about 13 I was in a grocery store. There was this lady with a baby in a shopping cart and it only had on a diaper looked about a year and a half old and was crying non stop. As soon as I saw them I remembered I had dreamed the same scene. When I dreamed it I dismissed it because the floor under the shopping cart was just bare concrete. I knew no stores that would have bare concrete... but this was a place called warehouse foods and they came into town and built a building that was very simple and it just had bare concrete floors. When I saw it I was with mom and I told her, I dreamed this very thing and she said oh that is just deja vu. I know I dreamed it though. I still to this day am haunted by WHY I dreamed it. I think something was wrong with that baby, either sick, or being abused, something, that I was supposed to figure out and didn't.


----------



## NubianFan

That's really cool Sarah! Who knows Texas is fairly central maybe we will all have a goat spot gathering there some day.


----------



## Texaslass

Okay now that is just morbid, Leslie!!


----------



## NubianFan

Everyone is like it is so cool that you can see the future and I am like NO it isn't because I don't have ANY control over what I see or when I see it, and it is just like scraps of jumbled bits and pieces that I see in dreams. 
I honestly wish I didn't at all. 
You can't change it or stop it, or anything. You just see it.


----------



## Texaslass

NubianFan said:


> That's really cool Sarah! Who knows Texas is fairly central maybe we will all have a goat spot gathering there some day.


Well it might have to be after I move out cause I don't think my family would understand, they would think I was weird if I said anything about that.  (if I ever do move out; we are a pretty close knit family and I cam hardly imagine leaving unless I got married, and that's not about to happen right away. )
So IDK, but yeah, that would be great!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That is really cool Sarah!

Wow.. That is slightly creepy Leslie...


----------



## nchen7

that's SOOO creepy Leslie! cool, but creepy!! I have these epic dreams sometimes, but none come true ever.

it would be fun if we could all get together, but I guarantee the entire time everyone will be fretting about their goats they had to leave at home. haha


----------



## WillowGem

NubianFan said:


> The place was huge and had big exposed wooden beams inside. It felt "lodgey" I got the feeling we were gathered there for some kind of event.


Maybe a mass kid birthing...heehee :wink:
Wouldn't that be fun, all those babies leaping everywhere. 



nchen7 said:


> welcome!! the more the merrier!!! how are the boys doing this morning? enjoying their motel stay?


I just came in from visiting them for a while...they love it in there! 
Can we say SPOILED? :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh man guys! I'm so hungry!


----------



## nchen7

Skyla, can you eat some oatmeal?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I just had some ice cream.. I'm scared to eat any more.. My stomach is still queasy and I don't want to get sick... And I'm not a fan of oat meal.. I can only eat a tiny bit before it makes me feel gross... Same with the jello...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well I called in and they didn't really care.. I'm not quite sure who answered the phone... I think minnow though... :/ I was trying to explain why and she was like 'oh? Ok.' So i was like 'yah... Sorry...' 'Ok.. Bye' :roll: why couldn't one of the other service leaders answer... :/


----------



## NubianFan

Minnow? LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Urg!! Stupid iPod! I think I know is what it was supposed to say


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Not that that part was even important lol


----------



## NubianFan

My daughter wants me to draw something. She has this book about how to draw fantasy creatures and she wants to draw a faun or a centaur and is having trouble, so I told her I would draw the goblin our of the book. LOL


----------



## NubianFan

No it wasn't important I thought it was actually someone's nickname, I am kinda disappointed it was just an auto correct mistake! LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's cool 
I've always had a hard time with drawing out of those books  I jut trace them lol!


----------



## nchen7

lol! I thought the person who answered is named Minnow.



WillowGem said:


> Can we say SPOILED? :laugh:


oh yes....terribly spoiled!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> No it wasn't important I thought it was actually someone's nickname, I am kinda disappointed it was just an auto correct mistake! LOL


ROFL!! :lol: no one with that nick name that I know of :lol: though one of the guys likes to give everyone nick names :roll: I'm SkySky most of the time :roll:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

WillowGem said:


> I just came in from visiting them for a while...they love it in there!
> Can we say SPOILED? :laugh:


When we had just four goats and there was a hurricane we had them all in our basement for like 3 days  I'll try and find some pics!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Can't stay long, but I thought I'd give you (Skyla mainly :wink an update on my B-day:

- Turkey loads for my 20 gauge (3 inch long and #5 shot) :grin:

- I got archer's gloves (Mittens with a flip up part that turns them into gloves. Love them!) :wink: :smile:

- Money!!! :grin: :greengrin: :wink:

- Mouth turkey calls! My last one didn't dry properly and got crispy and moldy! I got new ones!!! :smile: I love them!!! For some reason I'm incredibly good at them! Was back then, still am now! :wink: :smile: (Not to brag, but it's so true!  :wink: :smile

- Doc. appointments the next day! (Today) :roll:

- And dairy bowl practice tonight! I got someone else who is willing to meet with me for the sole purpose of studying! :dance: :wahoo: Now if only I can get more people to do the same! :smile:

Patrick


----------



## NubianFan

I drew a centaur, he is kinda creepy with his grin and six pack abs....


----------



## nchen7

Happy belated Birthday Patrick!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Can't stay long, but I thought I'd give you (Skyla mainly :wink an update on my B-day:
> 
> - Turkey loads for my 20 gauge (3 inch long and #5 shot) :grin:
> 
> - I got archer's gloves (Mittens with a flip up part that turns them into gloves. Love them!) :wink: :smile:
> 
> - Money!!! :grin: :greengrin: :wink:
> 
> - Mouth turkey calls! My last one didn't dry properly and got crispy and moldy! I got new ones!!! :smile: I love them!!! For some reason I'm incredibly good at them! Was back then, still am now! :wink: :smile: (Not to brag, but it's so true!  :wink: :smile
> 
> - Doc. appointments the next day! (Today) :roll:
> 
> - And dairy bowl practice tonight! I got someone else who is willing to meet with me for the sole purpose of studying! :dance: :wahoo: Now if only I can get more people to do the same! :smile:
> 
> Patrick


Yay!  

Seems like a good birthday even though I have no clue what all that turkey stuff is :laugh:

Stinks you have a dr appmt today  

That's awesome about the study buddy!


----------



## NubianFan

happy birthday Patrick sounds like you made out like a bandit!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> I drew a centaur, he is kinda creepy with his grin and six pack abs....


:lol: :ROFL:


----------



## NubianFan

He is!!! He looks a little too happy.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I wanna see!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Thanks everybody! :smile:



J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Yay!
> 
> Seems like a good birthday even though I have no clue what all that turkey stuff is :laugh:
> 
> Stinks you have a dr appmt today
> 
> That's awesome about the study buddy!


Turkey hunting is my favorite!! :smile: It's warm out when you go hunting turkeys! Can you say the same about deer hunting? :grin: And you actually get something off turkeys. You don't get much of ducks, grouse, pheasant, etc. :wink:

It already happened. I got a new vaccine and a flu nasal mist (I know it sounds weird, but it beats the shot. :wink.

I know, right!?!?!? :dance: :dance: :grin:
I know! :smile:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I love wild turkey :yum: :drool: 

I won't get a flu shot  I always get the flu when I get the shot :roll:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

SMOKED WILD TURKEY!!! :drool: :wink: :smile:

Really? I've never had that happen. Do you know if they're MLV or killed?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh yum! :drool: 
Will you stop! I can't eat any good food right now! 

I have no clue.. I don't pay attention.. I haven't gotten the clue in a few years and haven't gotten the shot either


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

I'm going to go study/get in the mood for dairy bowl with my brother. :wave:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Oh yum! :drool:
> Will you stop! I can't eat any good food right now!
> 
> I have no clue.. I don't pay attention.. I haven't gotten the clue in a few years and haven't gotten the shot either


Sorry, I'll stop! :razz: :wink: BTW, get better soon! :wink:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Have fun! 

 :laugh:

Thanks  I feel better today.. Just off... Idk how to explain it... :/ lol


----------



## Texaslass

So Leslie, do we get to see your weird centaur?? :laugh:


----------



## Trickyroo

Glad to see you didn't go in to work Skyla  
Your feeling icky cause you haven't eaten anything ! If you would take the pain meds and everything , you would be able to eat chicky 
Have you tried any of the Ensure drinks or Boost ? Those are what you should be having now. You will feel tons better if you would only drink those !!!!! Find a flavor and chug it girl !! Bottoms up 

Hey , that dream of the rustic room and wood beams and all that , sounds just like my TV room……maybe you guys are going to all come over here one day  

Hey Rox , I have to hand it to you if you read through all 10,000 pages here ! If you step away and go do "life" things , then come back , you will no doubt have 10,000 more pages to catch up on , :slap floor:

These kids can talk like there is no tomorrow ,


----------



## Trickyroo

I think we need a senior or semi senior  place we can all talk about body aches and pains and husbands and things like that , :slapfloor:


----------



## nchen7

or, just start talking about that here so these young kids can see what's life like ahead of them. LOL!


----------



## NubianFan

funny how you lumped husbands in with aches and pains....


----------



## NubianFan

I talk as much as the kids!! And I talk about my crush as much as the kids!! but I also talk about my aches and pains sometimes. And my thyroid, and my miracle cyst and all that weird jazz.


----------



## Trickyroo

Im kidding , :-D:-D:-D
Its a fun place to be , kinda lets you forget about the other things


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Trickyroo said:


> Glad to see you didn't go in to work Skyla
> 
> Your feeling icky cause you haven't eaten anything ! If you would take the pain meds and everything , you would be able to eat chicky
> 
> Have you tried any of the Ensure drinks or Boost ? Those are what you should be having now. You will feel tons better if you would only drink those !!!!! Find a flavor and chug it girl !! Bottoms up
> 
> Hey , that dream of the rustic room and wood beams and all that , sounds just like my TV room&#8230;&#8230;maybe you guys are going to all come over here one day
> 
> Hey Rox , I have to hand it to you if you read through all 10,000 pages here ! If you step away and go do "life" things , then come back , you will no doubt have 10,000 more pages to catch up on , :slap floor:
> 
> These kids can talk like there is no tomorrow ,




Yah... I thought if that.. I try to eat... But I don't like eating when I don't feel good.. Makes me feel worse 

No.. Just the smell of them make me wanna get sick! :lol: but my mom is making some perogies and said I can have the leftover mashed potatos  and I'm gonna make me a baked potato too 

You have a nice TV room Laura! I gotta come over now  lol!

Laura has a valid point there :lol: we talk a lot Haha!


----------



## Trickyroo

NubianFan said:


> funny how you lumped husbands in with aches and pains....


They go together like grease and Dawn dish detergent :-D


----------



## Trickyroo

You guys don't talk too much , not at all 
I like to see you all talking here , its a great idea 
Think how many friends have been made 
I just think its pretty funny how fast the pages go , lolol.


----------



## Trickyroo

And Skyla , that is the bestest avatar ever


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It's kinda funny how much we all talk :laugh: 

It is! Esp when we are all on posting on top of each other! Madness I tell ya!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Trickyroo said:


> And Skyla , that is the bestest avatar ever


I thought so too


----------



## Trickyroo

I remember that picture like it was yesterday , lolol
Her tiny head fit right in my palm  What a amazing experience she gave me ! I was looking at Claire this morning , she is such a pretty little girl and so friendly and sweet , then she and Bill started their morning ritual of rough
play :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

are pics of her some that you lost? I still have all the ones you sent me if you want me to send you some  

Awe how sweet 

LOL! Too funny! Hallie and Promise run around like mad men every morning too :laugh:


----------



## Trickyroo

Im going out to hang with them and let the herd out to get a good run around the property in  Then I let the little ones out , then the bucks.
This way I can see if all are well and good  
Oh , I have Pebbles in with the big herd now during the day ! Yesterday she made it clear she wanted to be out with them , so i let her out of her stall and she went walking out into the paddock. I took Mochalo and Blondie out to their paddock and came back to watch Pebbles. she did great and the others let her alone because she just runs away instead of fighting and for some reason Tricky really likes her  And so does Baby. So if the boss and her little mini me like her , I guess its a done deal  Im glad too , cause Blondie and Mochalo used to give her a run around anyways. Now she has the big pen and friends 
If I could only acclimate Mochalo and Blondie in with them , life would be perfect , lololol But I can't see that happening , its just not going to.
They made it clear that they don't get along and most likely will stay that way. Oh well , thats OK.

TTY'llL


----------



## Trickyroo

Yes ! her younger ones are gone  Like the one of her just born 
Thanks if you feel up to doing that though !!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sounds like fun!  I went out to see my girls this morning  Promise was hopping around climbing on me begging for a kiss  and Hall was sticking right by my side  the rest just wanted their food! lol! 

Aw that's a good thing  maybe in the spring when all the 'bullies' have kids it will be easier to add the two of them in  I find it's easier for me to do that with Snap when she is occupied with her own kids lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Trickyroo said:


> Yes ! her younger ones are gone  Like the one of her just born
> Thanks if you feel up to doing that though !!!


Ok, I'll email all the ones I have in my iPod 

Yah, it's no problem  if I ca sit here and talk I can send some pictures  lol!


----------



## Trickyroo

Where did everyone go ? Skyla , where is everyone ?
Ok , I'm off to go out "goating"  
I should try to get some video of the little ones running around , lol
Sweetpea and the rest of the clan are so funny to watch 
Little Sweetpea gets so giddy and jumpy its hysterical to see , lol.
Its almost like she is going to explode with happiness when she gets out and they start running , lol. She's like a pressure cooker , ROFL.


----------



## NubianFan

Trickyroo said:


> They go together like grease and Dawn dish detergent :-D


Dawn gets rid of Grease, so are you saying husbands get rid of aches and pains? Or do aches and pains get rid of husbands?


----------



## Emzi00

Not only did I forget the combination of my lock, I forgot which locker was mine.... :doh:


----------



## NubianFan

LOL that is funny Emma, kinda stinks but is funny.


----------



## Emzi00

I knew where it was at, just not which one. I got someone to tell me though


----------



## Scottyhorse

Guys, the poor horses are just flooded out of the paddock! It is just one giant lake/mud pit. The deepest mud is a foot or so, but they have mud up to their bellies! They can get in the barn, but it's super windy so they are pretty jumpy and don't want to be in there. I was hoping to ride today, but I think even the arena might be too muddy


----------



## NubianFan

Yuck Sydney that sounds awful. Hopefully the rain will stop soon.


----------



## Scottyhorse

it's not raining anymore, but it is SOOO muddy! I feel bad for everyone out there!


----------



## NubianFan

It is freezing fog right now here at my house, which is why I am home using a vacation day so I don't have to drive in this mess.


----------



## goathiker

It's supposed to start up again worse on Friday evening here. I've got some work to do today before it cuts loose again.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sorry, I went out to give hay 

That's kinda funny Emma! Lol! 

That's icky Sydney  I guess we got some rain here on Monday and it went into the barn  so I have a patch of ice in there lol!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Jill, Ellie eventually went into the doe shed last night. She laid right in the doorway, but at least she went in once the rain started again. 

I'm going to go, I've got to clean my room and the house a bit before my friend comes over. Won't be on till later tonight, she's staying for dinner. 

TTYL! :wave:


----------



## goathiker

TTYL Sydney.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ttyl Sydney  have fun


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So Emma.. How was Honey Pot today?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Puffers looks pretty in this pic  wish it wasn't so blurry though


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> So Emma.. How was Honey Pot today?


I'm honestly not sure how to answer that. Somewhere between okay and terrible. Probably more of the latter.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Awe  why?


----------



## Emzi00

Idk, don't really feel like talking about it though.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:hug: ok


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Cool! Thanks Jill!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ahh! It disappeared!! I swear it was there! :lol:


----------



## goathiker

...


----------



## goathiker

Weird... I can't tell if it's really any better though.


----------



## caprine crazy

How's your pain today Skyla?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I think it looks a bit better  it's easier to see


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

caprine crazy said:


> How's your pain today Skyla?


Pretty good now  it was sore this morning.. I took some meds and it's been good all day


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So, how did everyone's day go?


----------



## Emzi00

Honestly,... terrible. But oh well. :/


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

that's a bummer  you were so ready to go back to school too  :hug: you can PM me if ya need to talk later..


----------



## Emzi00

Thanks Skyla :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:hug:


----------



## Texaslass

:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:

I'm here too, if you want to PM, but you don't have to talk about anything if you don't want to....


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

Wonderful news. Snickers is now terrified of Lydia.


----------



## fishin816

Emzi00 said:


> Cade, what is the good news???????????????????


Elsa is doing much better! She is breathing sooooo much better and shes not snorting every breath. She is gonna pull through! Shes also living in the house...... And she thinks im her mom. I cant be let out of her sight! She is soooooooo adorable!


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie is alive!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yay Lacie 

So, I want to breed Baby Hal to a Nubian buck  wouldn't that be adorable?!  I want a Nubian x LaMancha so badly!


----------



## NubianFan

I am starving....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh! And I ate! 

Hope you can eat something soon Leslie


----------



## goathiker

Me too and I want a shower.


----------



## NubianFan

I had a bath then my stinky little wire haired terrier decided I made a delightful bed.


----------



## goathiker

I can't have one until Saturday when I can buy new thermostats to put in the hot water heater. Bet you're all glad you don't live near me right now, baby wipe bathes just don't cut it.


----------



## NubianFan

Oh wow, I can't go without my bath. One year when I was a teenager our water was off in the house for some reason, we couldn't use the bath and the water was unhooked to the house, I think the pipes might have been out. Anyway, all we had was cold well water. And we couldn't let anything go down the drain inside the house because it just made a puddle under the house. So I got one of those big pop corn tins and filled it with water. It was cold water, then I heated a pot of water on the stove and took all that out to our garage, (it is dirt floor and built unattached to the house.) Anyway I took a "shower" out there by using the hot water and soap and wash rag to wash all over then using that popcorn tin full of ice cold well water to pour over my head and rinse off. It was so cold and so inconvenient, my parents couldn't believe I did it but I can't stand to go without a bath.


----------



## goathiker

By tomorrow I should just be able to stand in the yard with the soap. Nah, I could go to my daughters house if I needed. It's been about 10 years since I put new elements and thermostats on that darn thing so, I guess it was due.


----------



## NubianFan

Another time, this was summer time, My mom and I took shampoo and soap and went to the local lake and took a bath in it...


----------



## goathiker

That's what we do when we're camping...It's usually above 40* though 

It occurred to me today that Saanens just don't look good with mud make up. I'm going to be glad when I get the new wether pens done. Where they are has had animals on it too long. It needs a rest and a tough rooted plant seeded on it.


----------



## NubianFan

what have you in mind for the tough rooted plant?


----------



## goathiker

I was thinking common Mallow with wild clover. It grows really well here and the goats pretty much leave it alone unless there is nothing else to eat.


----------



## fishin816

Emzi00 said:


> Lacie is alive!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I didnt know she was dying.


----------



## goathiker

They think she does on a regular basis...

This is the plant Leslie http://www.ediblewildfood.com/mallow.aspx


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> They think she does on a regular basis...


:ROFL:

So, I'm trying to think up some more names to my ever growing list  it's not easy! Lol!


----------



## Emzi00

fishin816 said:


> I didnt know she was dying.


She's not.  But when she doesn't get on here for a while....... :lol: We all know what happens then... :lol: "Laaaaaaacie........Maaaaaaaaahhhh" :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Y'all are too funny  :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Skyla, Sarah, this sums up my day, but if you want a more in depth explanation, I can PM you.


----------



## NubianFan

that is an interesting plant. It looks like it will serve more than one purpose being completely edible, medicinal, and tough.


----------



## Trickyroo

NubianFan said:


> Dawn gets rid of Grease, so are you saying husbands get rid of aches and pains? Or do aches and pains get rid of husbands?


You got it wrong  aches and pains are *caused* by husbands :thumb:
:wink:


----------



## NubianFan

how long do ducks live?


----------



## NubianFan

Emzi00 said:


> Skyla, Sarah, this sums up my day, but if you want a more in depth explanation, I can PM you.


Well then I would have thought you would have had a good day Emma!


----------



## goathiker

Yeah it's not bad either. I'm thinking about putting cat tails in the little creek as well, they clean the water plus have edible and useful parts. I tried to put mint in it once but, it all washed downstream to the neighbors place. It all grows about 6 feet from my back fence now.


----------



## NubianFan

Trickyroo said:


> You got it wrong  aches and pains are *caused* by husbands :thumb:
> :wink:


Well so husbands and aches and pain go together like sugar and cavities?


----------



## goathiker

Trickyroo said:


> You got it wrong  aches and pains are *caused* by husbands :thumb:
> :wink:


 That's just the whip lash from them changing their minds all the time...


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> Well then I would have thought you would have had a good day Emma!


I thought I would've too, but guess not. Oh well.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Skyla, Sarah, this sums up my day, but if you want a more in depth explanation, I can PM you.


:hug: 

Only if you wanna talk about it :hug:


----------



## NubianFan

goathiker said:


> Yeah it's not bad either. I'm thinking about putting cat tails in the little creek as well, they clean the water plus have edible and useful parts. I tried to put mint in it once but, it all washed downstream to the neighbors place. It all grows about 6 feet from my back fence now.


I love cat tails I think they are so pretty. We have a wild mint that grows all over our property. When I was a tiny little girl my grandmother told me it was mint and put some in the iced tea for us and it was delicious, I have to remind relatives it is mint now, no one remembers all you have to do is crush a leaf to figure it out they smell so strongly of mint.


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> :hug:
> 
> Only if you wanna talk about it :hug:


I don't mind, if you want to know. :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok then, I'm all ears :hug:


----------



## NubianFan

Ok I am confused... I guess I am not reading something right. I missed that it had the word imagination on it til just now, is that the problem?


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> Ok I am confused... I guess I am not reading something right. I missed that it had the word imagination on it til just now, is that the problem?


Yup, that would be it.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*snuffle*


----------



## NubianFan

well cruddy crud crud on him.... Didn't he out and out say something that showed interest... I hereby deem him vinegar pot...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Vinegar pot?? :laugh: sorry... Not funny.. :/


----------



## Trickyroo

goathiker said:


> That's just the whip lash from them changing their minds all the time...


:hi5::ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:


----------



## Trickyroo

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Vinegar pot?? :laugh: sorry... Not funny.. :/


Yes it is :grin:
:tears: sorry


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Vinegar pot?? :laugh: sorry... Not funny.. :/


Nope.... that's hilarious! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! Ok, only if you agree! :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Well Emma he is a turnip head if he doesn't think you are great and a vinegar pot if he purposely made you think he did, and he is still a vinegar pot til further notice even IF he is only being a silly boy and trying to be all non committal and confusing. When he pulls his head back outta his southern regions we might begin calling him honey pot again...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! Leslie, you come up with the best names :lol:

But I do agree with you 100%


----------



## NubianFan

Well it isn't fair or any kind of nice to play with someone's feelings.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Well it isn't fair or any kind of nice to play with someone's feelings.


Agreed 100%! I actually just told her that..


----------



## Texaslass

NubianFan said:


> Ok I am confused... I guess I am not reading something right. I missed that it had the word imagination on it til just now, is that the problem?


Took me a second to figure it out too. 

Emma, just if you want to PM me, no big deal.


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> Well Emma he is a turnip head if he doesn't think you are great and a vinegar pot if he purposely made you think he did, and he is still a vinegar pot til further notice even IF he is only being a silly boy and trying to be all non committal and confusing. When he pulls his head back outta his southern regions we might begin calling him honey pot again...


That made my day.  True, yet real funny. :lol: Thanks Leslie


----------



## littlegoatgirl

:wave: hey!


----------



## NubianFan

Its what I am here for girlie! It is true though, I have wasted enough time with the wrong ones to know it isn't worth it. If they aren't careful of your heart they aren't worth your heart.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey Sarah


----------



## Texaslass

Hey Sarah :wave: you keep running off on us, take a look at my babies!  
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f220/cinderella-159031/
(Feel free to skip to the end, that's where pictures are.


----------



## NubianFan

Sarah you better look at Sarah's babies they are cute little boogers!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Just adorable


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Sarah, they are so cute!!!! Yes sorry :/ I'm hoping to invest in a tablet soon and I can come on more. My computer barely works and I don't care for the app anymore... :/ and all the sudden I'm super busy!!!

I won't be on loads this weekend- bball tourney- but otherwise I will be on more often 

But Sarah, when are you sending Ginny my way?  So adorable! And I have to wait months yet!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah.. The new app takes some getting used to :/ I liked the old one much better!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Same  shower then bed, cya!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

See ya later Sarah  :hug:


----------



## goathiker

Hi/Bye Sarah...


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Skyla text me in a couple minutes... Well I'll text you


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

K  I'm here and waiting  lol


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha!! :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

:lol: Haha Emma! Night y'all  Waking up to my goat alarm clock, this time with tissues taped over the sound cover so it doesn't scare me as bad! I was like, "WHAT IS WRONG WITH THE GOATS!?" It got me up though, I almost jumped out of my loft but managed to snag a stair, almost fell, then ran to the window before I realized what it was! :lol: so I went and turned it off and then went to check on the munchkins anyway! :lol: it's soooooo loud too, so it freaks me out! Hopefully it isn't so bad tonight!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! That's too funny Sarah! :ROFL:


----------



## NubianFan

I am getting a sick feeling kind of headache right where my fontanel would be if I were a baby. So I told my daughter that I was getting a sick feeling in my little fontanel, kinda as a joke and she said you don't have a fontanel. I said everyone has a fontanel, and she said what is a fontanel. so I googled it and showed her the google images which were mostly drawings showing the skull sections before they grow together. She got sick. she kept making puking noises and asking me why I showed that to her because it was just so gross mom!!!


----------



## NubianFan

I don't understand why that is gross? Weird kid.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL!! That's funny leslie! 

hope you feel better soon! :hug:


----------



## NubianFan

I already am feeling better, I think it was from reading upside down. Kinda almost felt like when you read in a car. I stopped reading upside down and it is beginning to fade.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's good! 
And why were you reading upside down?! Lol! You cat in the hat?! 

So my grandparents are coming over tomorrow.. Bringing cup cakes and sandwiches... I hope I can eat some! Lol!


----------



## NubianFan

I don't know, it was just easier to lay down and read that to sit up and do so, but it made me sick. soooo


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Jill.. I need help! lol!
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f217/cow-colostrum-160525/


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> I am getting a sick feeling kind of headache right where my fontanel would be if I were a baby. So I told my daughter that I was getting a sick feeling in my little fontanel, kinda as a joke and she said you don't have a fontanel. I said everyone has a fontanel, and she said what is a fontanel. so I googled it and showed her the google images which were mostly drawings showing the skull sections before they grow together. She got sick. she kept making puking noises and asking me why I showed that to her because it was just so gross mom!!!


Ewww.... I have to agree with your daughter, that's gross. Not puke worthy, but definitely made me gag.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

lol! I refuse to look it up now! :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

I don't find it gross at all. :shrug: Maybe it's cause I have 4 younger siblings... 


Emma, I'm gonna pm you more in a sec....


----------



## NubianFan

LOL you girls. It is just a spot where the baby's skull hasn't fused yet. It is necessary for brain growth. LOL that is just funny to me that you all find it so gross.


----------



## Emzi00

Not funny, not funny at all. That's disturbing. And _I'm_ saying it's gross, when I'm the one who skinned a **** a half hour before a dance last year. :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Um, I said I *didn't *find it gross Leslie! :roll: Iused to kinda like feeling their soft baby heads. :laugh:


----------



## Emzi00

Looking for a color in a shade of gray

Looking for love in a drop of rain

Trying to find change from the old mundane

Everything I do just feels the same

Spending my life out in the desert

Been gone so long feels like forever

I just want to be closer to You

I just want to be closer, I am Yours

You can have all of me anything, everything 

I just want to be closer

A day without You is a thousand years

A day without You is a million tears

Tell me why do I run when I am in fear

Why do I run when You are so near

~~~Closer by Shawn McDonald~~~

Anyways, besides those random lyrics, I should get to bed, night guys


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^ LOVE that song 

Night Emma :hug: hope you have a better day tomorrow  :hug:


----------



## Texaslass

Night Emma. :hug:


----------



## NubianFan

Night Emma


----------



## fuzyjack

Who is Emma? And what happend?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emma is another member (Emzi00)

She just had a rough day is all  like we all do here and there..


----------



## Texaslass

Emma is an awesome girl that just had bummer of a day is all. 


And may we ask who you are?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh, and in Skyla  nice to meet you


----------



## NubianFan

If you are still on Skyla I answered that email, sorry I wrote a book but I felt like it needed a longer answer


----------



## Emzi00

Sarah, Emma is a _beautiful_, awesome girl.... I have a really bad habit of sleep posting... I'm really going this time......


----------



## NubianFan

MsMolly we are pretty tight here and try to support each other. We always have room for one more though so wade on into the water and join the party!


----------



## NubianFan

A SMART, _Beautiful_, *Awesome*, Girl


----------



## Texaslass

Okay then.... Emma is a beautiful awesome girl... :shrug: 

Not flowery enough for you, eh? :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> Okay then.... Emma is a beautiful awesome girl... :shrug:
> 
> Not flowery enough for you, eh? :lol:


You know it  Okay, I'm getting wacky(or should I say I'm acting like Skyla  ) I'm out, sleep is good,


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok, how about Emma is a wonderful, beautiful, awesome, amazing girl and friend  :hug:

Haha! Your better about it then I am! :lol: y'all know how I post when I 'go to bed' :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> You know it  Okay, I'm getting wacky(or should I say I'm acting like Skyla  ) I'm out, sleep is good,


Hey  lol!  :laugh:
It's fun being all weird and wacky and 'acting like Skyla'  hehe!
At least your not posting weird pictures yet :lol:

You up long enough for one PM to let me know how something sounds before I send it?


----------



## Trickyroo

Whack jobs :lol::lol::lol:
Night folks :-D


----------



## NubianFan

Night Laura!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha!  why thank you!  *bows repeatedly*

Night Laura  :hug:


----------



## NubianFan

Guys I am fixing to crashola


----------



## goathiker

Wow, I can hear all the giggling clear over here...


G'Night Leslie


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hehe! Guess we are pretty slaphappy tonight Jill 

Night Leslie  :hug: thanks for your help :hug:

You too Emma :hug: (though your probably in bed now lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well.. It's close to 12.. I should head to bed.. Night guys  :wave:


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Skyla


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Night Jill.  :wave:


----------



## Scottyhorse

NubianFan said:


> Well it isn't fair or any kind of nice to play with someone's feelings.


No kidding. I got crushed like that by a guy this summer... And a few weeks ago.... Sorry Emma  :hug:


----------



## nchen7

morning!

sorry Sydney and Emma for your crushes crushing your feelings. it's never nice.

TGIF!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Morning! 

No, never any fun at all..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oye I'm still tired! I wanna go back to bed!


----------



## nchen7

so....Buttercup *should* be going into heat starting today, and I haven't really seen any signs of it. she's been really vocal with me, but I haven't been sticking to her usual feeding schedule lately (there's no water in the house.....). but i'm vigilant at watching her girl parts, and I haven't seen any heat markers on it. fingers crossed she's bred!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I hope she's bred for ya! That would be nice! 

One of my stitches is in my hand :/ idk if that's supposed to happen.. :/


----------



## nchen7

uhhhh.....did they put in dissolvable stitches?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah.. So I'm guessing it's fine.. It was just a little piece with a little piece of skin lol!


----------



## nchen7

yes, that's fine. means you're healing!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok good cause I just had another little piece when I rinsed mouth lol
Why couldn't it be one of the ones that are poking me? 

Well brb.. Have to go out and feed... And corse it's snowing  what a wonderful birthday gift... Dreadful snow! :hair:


----------



## nchen7

oh right! HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!

there are lots of ppl with birthdays today.....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks  :hug:

Really?? That's cool


----------



## nchen7

yes, a lady at work (she's turning 43), my friend (40...went out for that last night), a yoga instructor friend, and a high school friend


----------



## fishin816

Who's ready for an update on Elsa?!?! 

OK GOOD CAUSE YOURE GETTING ONE! LOL

She is still in the house, drinking her milk replacer, chewing everything in sight, (including my ears) she is breathing so much better too! this morning she started jumping, hopping, bucking, like all baby goats do! SOOOOO adorable! I think we caught her breathing condition quick and the antibiotic is working! 

Thats an answered prayer!


----------



## nchen7

sweet!!!! glad she's feeling much better. keep up the great work!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nchen7 said:


> yes, a lady at work (she's turning 43), my friend (40...went out for that last night), a yoga instructor friend, and a high school friend


Wow that's pretty cool! Lol! Lots of birthdays today


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh what good news Cade!  glad to hear it!  do we get a picture update too?!  :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha! It looks like she has a fat nose :lol:


----------



## nchen7

she doesn't look like she wants to get out of bed.....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nope lol! My mom put her invisible fence collar on her and she came running down to my bed shaking :lol: she's such a big baby :roll:


----------



## Texaslass

:lol:


----------



## NubianFan

She looks so put upon in that pic.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Happy birthday, Skyla! :stars: :cheers: :snow: :leap: :snowbounce: :gift: :hi5: :angelgoat: :birthday: :clap: :sun: :dance: :thumbup: :bday: :balloons: :horse:  :fireworks: :cake: :wahoo:


----------



## NubianFan

Happy Birthdau Skyla!!! Hope you get everything you want, are able to eat cake and ice cream and feel better for your Birthday!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks guys  :hug:


----------



## Emzi00

Happy Birthday Skyla!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks Emma  :hug:

Did you have a better day today?


----------



## Emzi00

Not really, heard back from biotracking... Billie isn't pregnant.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

I'm sorry, Emma! :hug: That stinks! :sad: :sad: You need a good day... SOON!!!


----------



## Emzi00

That'd be nice. 
Lacie, that means Babette _needs_ to have me a doeling, I need me a goat baby.


----------



## Texaslass

Oh Emma, I'm so sorry!   :hug:

But.....didn't she not come in heat again? :shrug: Is it possible they made a mistake, or do you think you missed it or what? Sorry, I just find that hard to believe; I know that it really stinks for you.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh Emma  :mecry: I'm so sorry :hug:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

What day was she supposed to be bred on?


----------



## Texaslass

I myself had a somewhat stressful day...
Good news is I learned to draw blood, and got Suzi's sent out (well, parents are taking it to the post office now) getting her pregnancy tested and CAE.... 

The frustrating thing is that some of the doelings have *fat* necks, and I had to poke them like five times. :eyeroll:
And Dotty, (one of my 10 mo. old NDs) has either NO blood at all, or invisible veins. I poked her like ten times and I didn't get any blood because I couldn't see the stupid vein!! :hair: :wallbang:

And it's disgustingly mucky and gross from the rain out there. 

Otherwise it's been lovely!


----------



## Emzi00

She's not cycling at all anymore...
99% is the accuracy on it... when they come back like that. So I _highly_ doubt it.
Stinks?? No, it's way worse than that. I payed $100 out of my own pocket to pay for stud and board. Do you know how long it takes for me to make $100?! Not to mention that my parents didn't make me pay for gas for the two six hour round trips to take her there and bring her back. That's a lot of $$$. And two days wasted. If I'd have known before hand then she'd have stayed here, got lots more food than she got there(she'd be bigger), and she wouldn't have picked up that stupid freaking cough. Ugh. And now I won't have milk next year, which means no cheese, soap, or anything else that I planned on making. No goat babies to make me happy or help pay for her upkeep. I won't get to see what her udder is like. Blech. I hate this.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I still have to pull blood.. Y'all are one up on me! I'll have to see how much my pay check is tomorrow.. I need hay real bad.. So I may have to wait another two weeks to do blood :sigh:


----------



## Emzi00

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> What day was she supposed to be bred on?


She was with studmuffin from Oct. 26- Nov. 21. They didn't think she took the first time, so went with the second date, which would've put her due around April 10.


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Oh Emma  :mecry: I'm so sorry :hug:


Thanks Skyla :hug:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

I know there's no fixing it this year, but can you breed to the same buck with no charge next year?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> She's not cycling at all anymore...
> 99% is the accuracy on it... when they come back like that. So I _highly_ doubt it.
> Stinks?? No, it's way worse than that. I payed $100 out of my own pocket to pay for stud and board. Do you know how long it takes for me to make $100?! Not to mention that my parents didn't make me pay for gas for the two six hour round trips to take her there and bring her back. That's a lot of $$$. And two days wasted. If I'd have known before hand then she'd have stayed here, got lots more food than she got there(she'd be bigger), and she wouldn't have picked up that stupid freaking cough. Ugh. And now I won't have milk next year, which means no cheese, soap, or anything else that I planned on making. No goat babies to make me happy or help pay for her upkeep. I won't get to see what her udder is like. Blech. I hate this.


Awe Emma  :hug: I'm crying with ya... It's VERY frustrating.. I know... I had a doe that I had to drive 45min down to the buck, and another 45min home 4-5 times last year and she never took  
Is there anyway you could see if some of the money from the stud fee could be returned? I understand the bored has to be payed.. But I don't know their policy on the stud fees... :hug: I'm so sorry 

I can mail you some soap if you want  I still have some left over and as soon as I get my new molds want to make more.. I can send you some


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> I know there's no fixing it this year, but can you breed to the same buck with no charge next year?


That's a good option too  maybe if they let you.. 

I know if I offered breeding and a doe didn't take I would offer a rebreeding of sorts.. :shrug:


----------



## Emzi00

I don't even know if I want to breed her to the same buck next year. Even if it was free. I'm thinking this will just be another reason I need my own buck. And if I don't get my own, I'm going to be talking to as many people as possible at shows this year to find more options.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> I don't even know if I want to breed her to the same buck next year. Even if it was free. I'm thinking this will just be another reason I need my own buck. And if I don't get my own, I'm going to be talking to as many people as possible at shows this year to find more options.


:hug: 
what about leasing if you don't get your own right away? That's what we were going to do.. but my parents ended up going halves with me on two boys..


----------



## crownofjules

My "dood doat" Leelu - my milk-belly gurl :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^ what a cutie  :laugh:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

That's cute! LOL :laugh:


----------



## Texaslass

Emma, that's _awful_, I'm so sorry! :tears:  
I bet she didn't like him..... maybe he was a jerk. 

If it makes you feel any better, you know how old I am; and it takes me over a year to make $100 usually. :/ (AKA, my granddad gives me $40-$50 every birthday and Christmas, that's it.)  That's part of why I started the Nigerians, I was hoping I could make a little off of extra kids and such....
I had a job once, for a little while when I was making $100 a week, but that lasted all of 7 weeks. :/ I spent a lot on stuff like getting my brat kitten fixed (she was a female; it cost me $90! :-o)....
So I know how that is. :hug:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Aww Emma I'm sorry  :hug: When Carolina didn't take, the breeder did a free rebreeding...


----------



## Scottyhorse




----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^ hehe! Such a little beard


----------



## Scottyhorse

It's little because it was shaved this summer. He's sooooooooooooo stinky


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol! 
I love long beards


----------



## Scottyhorse

Me too  

Gunna be outside for a while, TTYL.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ttyl


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That sucks Emma, did they guarantee she'd be bred, or guarantee live kids? If they did you need to call them and email them over the test results, so they can refund your money.

Is it possible you mislabeled the vials and they tested Oliver for pregnancy?? I'm sorry, that just sucks, but it's also odd to me, because the ones I haven't bred are still cycling, so I would think if she was open, she'd still be coming into heat. :chin:

In other news, sorry I haven't really been on here, my back is killing me, it feels worse than when it happened. I think it's the nerve because it's a very sharp pain than runs up my lower back in the left side, the pain shoots up my hip and to my rib cage. Just plain unpleasant feeling.


----------



## Emzi00

No, they didn't. And I was pretty darn careful about labeling, so don't think so.

I'm sorry your back still hurts, that stinks. I hope it starts feeling normal soon. :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's a bummer Lacie


----------



## Scottyhorse

Back in.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha! Listening to Brant's Survival Lessons :ROFL:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Anyone have any ideas why Cleo had a little bit of blood on her vulva a few days ago?

Sorry about your back Lacie, I know how you feel about pain that just won't go away. :hug:
I for one should be getting my test results back sometime today, monday, or tuesday.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

How much water should a teenager drink a day? I've had 2 cups of tea and 4 cups of water! :smile: I'm also going to have a glass of milk with supper. I was told by the doctor that I should drink more. Before I drank about half of this a day! Apparently that is not enough?!? :roll: :smile: :shrug:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

I'm sorry about your back, Lacie! Get well soon! :wink: :sad:


----------



## NubianFan

8-12 glasses Patrick. a glass equals 8 ounces


----------



## Scottyhorse

Not sure, sorry  I know that adults should drink a couple liters, I think? I don't exactly remember, but I know it's a lot. I've been wanting some tea all day, but my mom moved it and I can't find it! ullhair:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

NubianFan said:


> 8-12 glasses Patrick. a glass equals 8 ounces


:shocked: :hi5: Really?!?!? Wow! I think I'd float away! I used to drink about 1/2 of the lower amount! (4) :shocked: Now I'm drinking about 1/2 of the higher amount! (6) :smile:


----------



## NubianFan

how long after breeding can you get an accurate result on a blood pregnancy test?


----------



## Scottyhorse

NubianFan said:


> 8-12 glasses Patrick. a glass equals 8 ounces


I thought that was it. My internet is being sooooo sloow


----------



## NubianFan

A standard coffee mug is much more than 8 ounces though, so lets say you drink two mugs of tea and they actually hold 12 ounces, so you drank 24 ounces, but you think I" drank two cups so I drank 16 ounces", you actually drank 3 cups. You have to know what your glasses and mugs in your house actually measure out to.


----------



## Scottyhorse

NubianFan said:


> how long after breeding can you get an accurate result on a blood pregnancy test?


30 days


----------



## NubianFan

I easily drink probably 16-20 glasses of liquid a day, now, not all of that is water but even a soda has a large amount of water in it. I usually drink water after I get home at night, I have my diet cokes while at work.


----------



## NubianFan

well that just stinks too Emma, I hope this is the rare case where biotracking messed up and sent you someone elses goats test results.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

:doh: Math time! Ok, 8*8 = 64. My cup is 12 oz; I drank 6 today, so, 12*6 = 72. Ok, I'm above the minimum! :wahoo: :smile: Before I drank ~3-4 cups; each cup is 12 oz. 12*3.5 = 42. Darn, he was right! :lol: Thanks, Leslie! :wahoo: :smile:


----------



## NubianFan

Do you know for sure your cup is 12 ounces or just going by my example? Because I just made up the 12 ounces as an example. I haven't measured a standard coffee mug in a while and I can't remember exactly what they are but I know they are more than 8 ounces.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

NubianFan said:


> Do you know for sure your cup is 12 ounces or just going by my example? Because I just made up the 12 ounces as an example. I haven't measured a standard coffee mug in a while and I can't remember exactly what they are but I know they are more than 8 ounces.


No, I've made Chai tea latte before, and 3/4 of a cup of milk and 3/4 of a cup of Chai concentrate just about spilled over the top! LOL :lol: Learn by experience, I guess!! LOL It's the exact same cup I always use too! :wink: :smile:


----------



## nchen7

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> How much water should a teenager drink a day? I've had 2 cups of tea and 4 cups of water! :smile: I'm also going to have a glass of milk with supper. I was told by the doctor that I should drink more. Before I drank about half of this a day! Apparently that is not enough?!? :roll: :smile: :shrug:


Patrick, there's a formula. Take ur weight in lbs, divide that by 2. That number in oz is what ur supposed to drink a day in liquids. E.g. A 120 lb person should drink 60oz of liquid a day, or 7.5 cups. Altho, it also depends on if u sweat a lot. I drink way more than my requirement, but I live in a hot climate. Hope that helps...

Lacie, I hope your back feels better soon

Emma, I'm sorry your doe isn't bred. :hug:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

nchen7 said:


> Patrick, there's a formula. Take ur weight in lbs, divide that by 2. That number in oz is what ur supposed to drink a day in liquids. E.g. A 120 lb person should drink 60oz of liquid a day, or 7.5 cups. Altho, it also depends on if u sweat a lot. I drink way more than my requirement, but I live in a hot climate. Hope that helps...
> 
> Lacie, I hope your back feels better soon
> 
> Emma, I'm sorry your doe isn't bred. :hug:


Thanks :smile: By that formula I should be drinking 58 oz. of water per day! :smile:


----------



## Scottyhorse

This is like the third week in a row the hispanic people from Florida have been calling house :|


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Scottyhorse said:


> This is like the third week in a row the hispanic people from Florida have been calling house :|


Calling about what? Did they get the wrong number.... Several times? LOL :doh: :think:


----------



## nchen7

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Thanks :smile: By that formula I should be drinking 58 oz. of water per day! :smile:


Yes, but if you're doing a lot of physical work, then you'll need to drink more. Pls, if you've been not drinking enough, you'll likely have to play catch up.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

nchen7 said:


> Yes, but if you're doing a lot of physical work, then you'll need to drink more. Pls, if you've been not drinking enough, you'll likely have to play catch up.


Well, it's the first day above 0* in a while here, so I've been doing lots more than usual. Thanks, I really want another cup of tea, but it's caffeinated! :lol: And I don't really feel like peppermint tea right now! :wink: :smile: I guess I'll settle for water! :smile:


----------



## nchen7

Mmm...tea. I'm having some myself - lemon balm and holy basil from the garden. Yumm! And...not sweetened


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh peppermint tea sounds lovely right now


----------



## goathiker

When I first got my cell number years ago, Spanish speaking people would call all the time. Finally one day I stopped a random Mexican woman in the grocery store and had her explain that it was a wrong number. After the calls stopped


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Calling about what? Did they get the wrong number.... Several times? LOL :doh: :think:


They just keep shouting my dads name over and over into the phone. They've called about 100 times total.


----------



## nchen7

Sydney, that's creepy. We've been having spam calls at work from Indian ppl named "roger". The other day they called asking for "mr. Ni chen"...I told them there's no such person. They hung up on me. Haha


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> They just keep shouting my dads name over and over into the phone. They've called about 100 times total.


That's so strange :/


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nchen7 said:


> Sydney, that's creepy. We've been having spam calls at work from Indian ppl named "roger". The other day they called asking for "mr. Ni chen"...I told them there's no such person. They hung up on me. Haha


Don't you love it when you become a Mr.? Lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> When I first got my cell number years ago, Spanish speaking people would call all the time. Finally one day I stopped a random Mexican woman in the grocery store and had her explain that it was a wrong number. After the calls stopped


That's funny 

We had some lady keep calling my parents cell and finally my dad started answering in random accents and stuff lol! They stopped after awhile lol


----------



## nchen7

Its happens a lot. Hard to tell gender with my name. But its handy when telemarketers call bc they usually go straight to Mr, so I tell them there's no such person (which, is technically true). And they never call back. Hehe


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> That's so strange :/


And annoying when they call through the night.

Supposed to get 70 MPH winds tonight. How fun.


----------



## goathiker

I love it when politicians call, they all go through their thing and I agree with their points and then when they ask for money, I tell them I don't believe in Lobbyists.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I would imagine so! Do you have their number or does it come up privet or something?

Oh fun fun :roll:


----------



## NubianFan

Sydney if it is always from the same number call the phone company and tell them you are getting harassing calls from that number and they can block it for you. Also if they are just doing it for harassment you can have the phone company record the calls My friend had to actually do this when an ex boyfriend kept calling her and threatening her. There are things that can be done.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^ that's what I was thinking..


----------



## Scottyhorse

We have their number, so we did a reverse lookup for it. Came up as something like "Kitty Cat". We think it's a scam, happened after my brother posted an add on CL for his iPod.


----------



## Scottyhorse

NubianFan said:


> Sydney if it is always from the same number call the phone company and tell them you are getting harassing calls from that number and they can block it for you. Also if they are just doing it for harassment you can have the phone company record the calls My friend had to actually do this when an ex boyfriend kept calling her and threatening her. There are things that can be done.


Tried to do that yesterday. We live too rurally for that. :hair::hair::hair::hair:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

I like answering my Mom's phone when a telemarketer calls. I have them go through their "speech", then I say, "I'm sorry, but I'm hard of hearing these days. Can you repeat that?". They usually do! Then when they're done with that "speech" I say, "I'm sorry, but I'm hard of hearing these days. Can you repeat that?". :lol: They usually hang up by now! LOL :lol: It's way too much fun! :ROFL: :smile:

Note: I talked to a real person. I hang up right away on the recordings. :wink: :smile:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> We have their number, so we did a reverse lookup for it. Came up as something like "Kitty Cat". We think it's a scam, happened after my brother posted an add on CL for his iPod.


Yah.. Probably is.. :/ that is so annoying though


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> I like answering my Mom's phone when a telemarketer calls. I have them go through their "speech", then I say, "I'm sorry, but I'm hard of hearing these days. Can you repeat that?". They usually do! Then when they're done with that "speech" I say, "I'm sorry, but I'm hard of hearing these days. Can you repeat that?". :lol: They usually hang up by now! LOL :lol: It's way too much fun! :ROFL: :smile:
> 
> Note: I talked to a real person. I hang up right away on the recordings. :wink: :smile:


Hahaha!! :ROFL: that's too funny! lol! I gotta tell my dad to do that next time! :lol: :slapfloor:


----------



## Scottyhorse

:laugh: Thats hilarious Patrick. 

I think I'm going crazy living in this house.


----------



## Emzi00

Want to trade families Sydney? I would...


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> Want to trade families Sydney? I would...


Or you could just move into the rental house we own next door :thumbup: But I know how you feel.


----------



## Texaslass

Two of my goats are apparently bloodless. :roll: :hair:


----------



## Emzi00

I might be able to make that work....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's annoying Sarah :/


----------



## Texaslass

I'll get it eventually.....


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> I might be able to make that work....


That would be cool. ;-) Space for the goats over there as well ;-)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

My out his bleeding


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*my mouth is bleeding... 

I guess I should double check before I send :roll:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Try some ice?


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Skyla, half warm water and half OTC Hydrogen Peroxide rinse. :wink: :smile:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It's cause some of the stitches came out.. It's not bad.. I can just taste it a bit lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Skyla, half warm water and half OTC Hydrogen Peroxide rinse. :wink: :smile:


Ewww! 

What just swish it around for a few seconds?


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Actually, you're supposed to do it for one minute! :wink: What's "Ewww" about that? It foams and tastes a little different, but I don't think it tastes awful. I use it every so often as a post-brushing mouth wash. :grin:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh gag!  

Cause HP doesn't taste good at all  nasty! I just use antiseptic mouth wash lol!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Have you put Hydrogen Peroxide on a cut? It's the same with your mouth. Have you put store bought mouth wash on a cut? LOL... NO! You can use your store bought mouth wash, but, I'll warn you, it's going to sting! Or at least that's what I've noticed when I have had a cut in my mouth and rinsed with that stuff. :wink: :smile:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yes, and it stung... And I can't taste it on a cut  lol! 

Yah, it does.. But it's not too bad


----------



## goathiker

You can just use a mild salt water like a teaspoon of salt in a cup of water. It will kill germs and help healing too.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Yes, and it stung... And I can't taste it on a cut  lol!
> 
> Yah, it does.. But it's not too bad


What??? The HP stung on an external cut?? NO! LOL I think you used rubbing alcohol. LOL :lol:

And it doesn't even sting on an mouth cut! :lol: :smile:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> What??? The HP stung on an external cut?? NO! LOL I think you used rubbing alcohol. LOL :lol:
> 
> And it doesn't even sting on an mouth cut! :lol: :smile:


Oops! Yah.. I'm thinking of the wrong thing  haha!

I'll try both of those ways tomorrow  salt and water and HP and water


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Brb going to take a shower


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

See you later, Skyla. :smile:

Don't mistake rubbing alcohol with Hydrogen Peroxide if and when you rinse! OUCH!!! :wink:


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'm seriously considering sleeping out with the does or the horses tonight. Ug. :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

ooga booga


----------



## NubianFan

Not me!!! It is absolutely POURING cold rain.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Should I be concerned if I found an ad on craigslist for a paint mare that looks alarming similar (identical even) to one of my mares...And the picture looks like someone is riding it...in my pasture :shock:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Why? I'd like to, but in the summer. :wink: How warm is it there? It's about 30* here! I did chores with one less jacket today! :dance: :smile: It's awesome, even the goats expressed their joy! LOL :wink: :grin: LOL


----------



## Emzi00

That sounds nice Sydney, but I would think it would hurt less to get stepped on by goats than a horse...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: Leslie, I know someone who says that all the time! So how's your world, other than the rain you speak of?
Still haven't seen a drop here....


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Should I be concerned if I found an ad on craigslist for a paint mare that looks alarming similar (identical even) to one of my mares...And the picture looks like someone is riding it...in my pasture :shock:


I would be.... Recognize the person riding it?


----------



## NubianFan

ooga booga is cave man language for "me bored witless"


----------



## NubianFan

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Should I be concerned if I found an ad on craigslist for a paint mare that looks alarming similar (identical even) to one of my mares...And the picture looks like someone is riding it...in my pasture :shock:


I would be concerned Lacie, not as serious, but back in the day, someone from the world of virtual horses, took a picture of my beloved gelding that I had posted on one of the horse boards and tried to pass it off as their horse. I guess no real harm done, but I sure didn't like it much.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Emzi00 said:


> I would be.... Recognize the person riding it?


More importantly, is someone randomly taking pictures of people riding horses? Like, is it you from a distance? :smile:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> I would be.... Recognize the person riding it?


Nope, can't say I recognize their legs... :lol:


----------



## Trickyroo

I was just going to mention the salt water rinse too 
That should help your mouth heal up nicely and give you a better taste in your mouth as well . 

Ummm , Lacie ? Heck yeah I would be worried :GAAH:
Do you recognize the person ? Could it be a practical joke ? :shrug:
Keep your ears open for the sound of a trailer on your property ……that is strange and particularly scary IMO


----------



## NubianFan

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :lol: Leslie, I know someone who says that all the time! So how's your world, other than the rain you speak of?
> Still haven't seen a drop here....


My world is good. I have had lots of conversations with the crush lately and all of them very positive. I am sort of dreaming of us in different scenarios with all this rain tonight I admit. My cozy cabin theme is being well used. LOL My friend thinks he would be flattered and thrilled if I would tell him how I feel but I just can't.
In other news, my daughter is handling the birds death better than I expected and my shoulder has been locking up severely last night and today. To the point that when I got home today I wasn't sure if I was going to be able to get my shirt off. I finally did with much difficulty. 
Overall though things are good. I may have to build an Ark soon but it is better than freezing rain or snow.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> More importantly, is someone randomly taking pictures of people riding horses? Like, is it you from a distance? :smile:


Well it's most definitely not me, or my tack, but seriously looks like my horse and pasture! No two paints look alike. It's just really odd :scratch:


----------



## NubianFan

I would go the direct route and ask them for more pics and act like you want to buy it, tell them you want to meet them at their place and test ride. See what happens?


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

NubianFan said:


> I would go the direct route and ask them for more pics and act like you want to buy it, tell them you want to meet them at their place and test ride. See what happens?


That'd be cool. :smile:


----------



## Emzi00

I'm not like looking through the ads in your area or anything.... but, I'm having a hard time finding a paint, in a pasture, with someone with legs.... maybe I need to look harder....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> I would be concerned Lacie, not as serious, but back in the day, someone from the world of virtual horses, took a picture of my beloved gelding that I had posted on one of the horse boards and tried to pass it off as their horse. I guess no real harm done, but I sure didn't like it much.


I have had people take pictures of my puppies, and just leave, I always wondered if they were the scam people, but I don't know. :shrug:

And there have been multiple occasions where they've had saddle pad sweat marks, even though I haven't been riding in probably 2 years. It all just seems really odd.


----------



## NubianFan

Emma put horse in the search box


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I have had people take pictures of my puppies, and just leave, I always wondered if they were the scam people, but I don't know. :shrug:
> 
> And there have been multiple occasions where they've had saddle pad sweat marks, even though I haven't been riding in probably 2 years. It all just seems really odd.


Time for a game camera/trail camera. :wink: :smile:


----------



## NubianFan

Do y'all like poached eggs?


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

NubianFan said:


> Do y'all like poached eggs?


Yes :smile:


----------



## NubianFan

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Time for a game camera/trail camera. :wink: :smile:


Time for a twelve gauge shot gun and a pair of German shepherds or Dobermans....


----------



## NubianFan

I think I am about to make some poached eggs.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I do not like eggs...

I'll PM you Emma.


----------



## sassykat6181

My husband likes duck eggs over easy


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

I'm going to finish my writing for the night and then head to bed! Talk to you all later! :smile: :wave:


----------



## sassykat6181

Just made a batch of kid soap -watermelon scent- kitchen smells fabulous!


----------



## Emzi00

Night Patrick

Well, even though I didn't find what I was looking for, I did find a cute blue roan mustang :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

G'night, Patrick :wave:

I'm not sure how much longer I will be able to stay on, I've got a killer headache.


----------



## Emzi00

http://goldcountry.craigslist.org/grd/4274199392.html


----------



## NubianFan

Watermelon scent in the dead of winter would be a refreshing change!
I made poached eggs, I didn't have any vinegar, used the last of it cleaning my ferrets house, so I had to just poach them in salted water. I don't do well without the vinegar, it really helps firm up the whites and they turn out better, still they were tasty even if my pot leaving almost resembled egg drop soup afterwards.


----------



## NubianFan

Night Patrick!


----------



## NubianFan

She is beautiful Emma


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

sassykat6181 said:


> Just made a batch of kid soap -watermelon scent- kitchen smells fabulous!


That sounds awesome! Fruity and citrus scents are my favorites


----------



## NubianFan

Lacie I couldn't find her either. I found three paints but they either didn't have a rider on them or they had a rider who's face you could plainly see. Is it an older ad?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I don't know if it was or not, I don't normally check craigslist for horses, but I was looking at it just a little bit ago :shrug: I can't find it either, I saved the picture from the ad, they were saying it was a 13 year old mare, and they were asking $1200 for her.


----------



## Emzi00

I actually think I might've saw her, but I can't find the ad again.... that's weird.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'm going to go, at least for a while... I have a killer headache, stomachache and feel like I am getting a fever... How fun. TTYL everyone :wave:


----------



## Emzi00

Bye Sydney, hope you feel better :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hope you feel better Sydney :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Who wants to buy me a bday gift??

This little doe 








Bred to this buck


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Stay away from all winds coming this way Sydney, I don't want to catch what you have! Feel better soon, :wave:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Who wants to buy me a bday gift??
> 
> This little doe
> View attachment 52716
> 
> 
> Bred to this buck
> View attachment 52717


 Not me! :ROFL: I don't like Lamancha's! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Still can't find it, but......
http://goldcountry.craigslist.org/grd/4271906869.html

Hey Lacie, want to go on a vacation? :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Skyla, I don't like the lack of ears......


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Still can't find it, but......
> http://goldcountry.craigslist.org/grd/4271906869.html
> 
> Hey Lacie, want to go on a vacation? :lol:


:lol: Meet you there at what time?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh yeah... kinda late to the party, but happy birthday Skyla! I've been a bit out of it, was it today??
:birthday: arty: :balloons: :fireworks: :wahoo: :cake: :stars: :cheers: :leap: :snow: :gift:


----------



## Emzi00

5:00....... July 28th, 2018........


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Skyla, I don't like the lack of ears......


Oh Emma  :roll: she is such a pretty doe! And she has the Longvu lines I am working with and the Buck has the Kastdemur's lines I have been adding  I want her so badly!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Oh yeah... kinda late to the party, but happy birthday Skyla! I've been a bit out of it, was it today??


Thanks Lacie 

Lol! Yah it was


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Oh Emma  :roll: she is such a pretty doe! And she has the Longvu lines I am working with and the Buck has the Kastdemur's lines I have been adding  I want her so badly!


If you can show me a picture of her dam, I may change my mind, since she's still young and growing.....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

AM or PM Emma!? :lol:

I added some festivities above Skyla  Happy Birthday!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:laugh: Birth-eve as the case may be  The day is over.


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> AM or PM Emma!? :lol:
> 
> I added some festivities above Skyla  Happy Birthday!


Depends on whether or not you were planning on going to sleep at 4:00 in the morning, if so, you could just pull an all nighter and meet me there 5:00 am. Otherwise, the other one.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> If you can show me a picture of her dam, I may change my mind, since she's still young and growing.....


Well I don't have any pics.. But she is pretty  I liked her a lot 

And this kid was very nice to see in person at shows  just beautiful


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> AM or PM Emma!? :lol:
> 
> I added some festivities above Skyla  Happy Birthday!


:lol:

Thanks you Lacie!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :laugh: Birth-eve as the case may be  The day is over.


Lol! Tis true

Well I have to get up early to be at work early.. So I'm gonna head to bed dreaming about Pink.. Night guys  :wave:


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Well I don't have any pics.. But she is pretty  I liked her a lot
> 
> And this kid was very nice to see in person at shows  just beautiful


On a scale of Hallie to Wailea, how depthy(yup, making up words again) was her dam?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> On a scale of Hallie to Wailea, how depthy(yup, making up words again) was her dam?


LOL! :lol:
She comes from some of the same lines as Promise and had pretty decent depth for a younger doe  I'll see if I can find a pic later


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol Emma, your words :lol:

In other news, I still have not heard back from the buck bank, I emailed them a few days ago.... I may have to pace around the house for a while until I can call...


----------



## Emzi00

I was serious..... where on that scale does she fall...? :shades:


----------



## NubianFan

Well we gonna open a can of you know what on their booty's if they try to come close to your horse...


----------



## NubianFan

ugh blasted shoulder.

At any rate bum shoulder or not, they better not make me show my ******* side...


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Lol Emma, your words :lol:
> 
> In other news, I still have not heard back from the buck bank, I emailed them a few days ago.... I may have to pace around the house for a while until I can call...


Very descriptive, right? :lol: Anyways, how would one say that correctly then?

Have Sarah do it.... she calls people. :greengrin: Or.... you could be a wonderful mother and have one of the children do it. :slapfloor:  :greengrin:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> I was serious..... where on that scale does she fall...? :shades:


And Idk! Some where in the middle I guess lol!

I had emailed her dam's breeder about something else.. When I get a reply I'll ask him for his thoughts on her dam  and I'll let you know


----------



## Emzi00

Oh and Lacie... :shades: I see that new avatar there...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lacie your a copy cat  lol! Nice avatar  :laugh:

Ok.. Really going to bed now! Night!


----------



## NubianFan

night Skyla have fun being older. LOL


----------



## Emzi00

I think I officially hate everyone in the state of Michigan(excluding Sarah).


----------



## NubianFan

oh gosh why?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Not me! :ROFL: I don't like Lamancha's! :lol:


Some how I missed this! Lol!

But it would t be for you so you wouldn't have to see it  except in pictures that I posted of corse! Lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol thanks Leslie lol!


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> oh gosh why?


Has to do with vinegar pot and someone I thought was my friend.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:hug: uh-oh.. That's not sounding good..  :hug: so sorry Emma


----------



## Emzi00

Thanks Skyla.


----------



## sassykat6181

Aww she is cute! Lamancha with Togg coloring. I am still getting used to the new Lamancha here, Sadie. She's such a sweetheart, but I'm having trouble with the no ears bit. Lol


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie, would the correct way to say that be "lacking depth into the rear barrel" ...? :lol: Maybe I should try sounding professional so I can impress people.


----------



## NubianFan

so it has to do with vinegar pot and fish sauce head?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Thanks Skyla.


.. You can come vent to me if you need to..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Very descriptive, right? :lol: Anyways, how would one say that correctly then?
> 
> Have Sarah do it.... she calls people. :greengrin: Or.... you could be a wonderful mother and have one of the children do it. :slapfloor:  :greengrin:


Well, you could could have said "How much depth did her dam have?" and that would have been fine. :lol:

But, I did however google "depthy" and it is indeed a word in the urban dictionary, so I suppose your word was ok :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

sassykat6181 said:


> Aww she is cute! Lamancha with Togg coloring. I am still getting used to the new Lamancha here, Sadie. She's such a sweetheart, but I'm having trouble with the no ears bit. Lol


She is! I know the color is like icing on the cake! 
LOL! I love the tiny ears


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> so it has to do with vinegar pot and fish sauce head?


Haha!! :ROFL:
Where do you come up with this stuff Leslie?!


----------



## NubianFan

So I have to load up my 12 gauge and get myself another German shepherd or Doberman for the road and now not only do I have to go to California but Michigan too... Hey you know if you mix fish sauce with vinegar some people might call that a tasty salad dressing. I could bring my salad tongs too....


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well, you could could have said "How much depth did her dam have?" and that would have been fine. :lol:
> 
> But, I did however google "depthy" and it is indeed a word in the urban dictionary, so I suppose your word was ok :lol:


I will be right back... I must see what it says about that :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> so it has to do with vinegar pot and fish sauce head?


Yes ma'am.


----------



## NubianFan

Maybe we could make a potato cannon and see if that will do anything.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> So I have to load up my 12 gauge and get myself another German shepherd or Doberman for the road and now not only do I have to go to California but Michigan too... Hey you know if you mix fish sauce with vinegar some people might call that a tasty salad dressing. I could bring my salad tongs too....


Oh Leslie, we may have to take you up on that! And you can borrow one of my fur faces :greengrin: and a smushy face if it helps!


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> .. You can come vent to me if you need to..


It's okay, I'm cool now :hug:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> Maybe we could make a potato cannon and see if that will do anything.


:shock: ..... I must have one.....


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Oh Leslie, we may have to take you up on that! And you can borrow one of my fur faces :greengrin: and a smushy face if it helps!


Fluffies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## goathiker

Leslie, I'll send you my Fila for a good cause.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> It's okay, I'm cool now :hug:


:hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :shock: ..... I must have one.....


My dad made one before  it was way cool!

Ok. Night guys


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :shock: ..... I must have one.....


NO!! :shock: DO NOT!!! I don't feel taking a potato to the face!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Night Skyla


----------



## NubianFan

HaHaHa Jill I bet your Fila would set them a steppin!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> NO!! :shock: DO NOT!!! I don't feel like taking a potato to the face!!


:greengrin: :laugh:


----------



## NubianFan

I only have one Shepherd and for a Shepherd she is tiny but she is fierce when she wants to be.


----------



## NubianFan

Jill I can't remember is your Fila a boy or a girl for some reason I am thinking girl but I am probably wrong.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

To go with my hopes and dreams of a Neapolitan Mastiff, I want a Tibetan Mastiff....


----------



## NubianFan

Night again Skyla


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :greengrin: :laugh:


Tell you what, anywhere but my face. I can't afford to lose very many more brain cells :laugh: I might be very accident prone.......


----------



## goathiker

She's a girl...


----------



## NubianFan

That is a way cool dog Lacie, but wouldn't he burn up in cali with all that Tibetan hair?


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> To go with my hopes and dreams of a Neapolitan Mastiff, I want a Tibetan Mastiff....


What a cute little fluffy.....


----------



## NubianFan

Okay good I was thinking girl but then I didn't want to say her and insult him if it was a he... Boy that was a confusing sentence...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Actually, I'd rather have a hyena...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> That is a way cool dog Lacie, but wouldn't he burn up in cali with all that Tibetan hair?


I'd probably have to shave it, or wait until it adapts and looses its hair


----------



## NubianFan

well if you could somehow convince a hyena that you were its master that would be pretty cool. They are truly vicious creatures. I just doubt they would ever be safe to be around.


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Actually, I'd rather have a hyena...


Ever thought about having a liger?  Hyenas scare me, The Lion King scarred me for life.. :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

You know.... it just occurred to me Lacie, that you are scared of shopping carts and telephones, yet you want a HYENA at your house.... Call me coocoo for cocoa puffs but do you sense any irony there?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Even as bottle babies, they don't look very friendly :ROFL:


----------



## goathiker

Hey Lacie, how old can a bitch be to breed for her first litter? Olive is 3 this year. I need to breed her once to satisfy my contract on her.


----------



## Emzi00

Hey, shopping carts and telephones are very terrifying. :lol: At least the telephones...


----------



## NubianFan

Jill, how soon after breeding can you tell if a goat is pregnant by looking at their pooch. I mean I know that isn't scientifically guaranteed but when can you see some difference?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, Leslie! I think you should be the one calling me crazy! :lol:

I have been around them before....don't ask what the circumstances were....


----------



## goathiker

What I mean is, do I have a couple years or do I need to breed her really soon?


----------



## goathiker

NubianFan said:


> Jill, how soon after breeding can you tell if a goat is pregnant by looking at their pooch. I mean I know that isn't scientifically guaranteed but when can you see some difference?


 Usually 2 months after they are bred it's pretty obvious.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> Hey Lacie, how old can a bitch be to breed for her first litter? Olive is 3 this year. I need to breed her once to satisfy my contract on her.


3 is just fine, I've known people to wait until 6, but that's a bit too long for my preferences. So just catch her on her next heat.


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Lol, Leslie! I think you should be the one calling me crazy! :lol:
> 
> I have been around them before....don't ask what the circumstances were....


What were the circumstances? Or do I just really not want to know.....?


----------



## NubianFan

You have to breed her Jill? Do you have to forfeit a puppy back to the seller or something? Or do they just want to insure the breed's survival or something? What are you going to do with the puppies?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> What were the circumstances? Or do I just really not want to know.....?


:laugh: Shhhh....


----------



## NubianFan

Honestly that hyena puppy kinda looks like an oversized bat....


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> What are you going to do with the puppies?


Obviously, all of us get one. :greengrin:


----------



## goathiker

We owe one pup back. The breed is pretty rare still so that is a consideration. The pups usually sell for $1200 a piece. Plus I want one more to raise with the herd. They are awesome livestock guards in their native country.


----------



## NubianFan

I don't know if I want the responsibility of one of Olive's puppies. They are a whole new world in dog ownership skills. !!!


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :laugh: Shhhh....


But...... but...... but....... There isn't a 1/2 size, I can't get any quieter......


----------



## goathiker

Heck, I'll give everyone one for shipping costs. I'd enjoy that...


----------



## NubianFan

Well that is cool, at least two pups are spoken for before they ever hit the ground. It probably wouldn't be hard to sell the others either. Does the seller get pick of her litter?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That is tempting Jill! Do you have a stud in mind for her?


----------



## NubianFan

I want an aussie next or another german shepherd. Or possibly a dobe... I have never had a dobe, it would be something different. My German Shepherd is only 6 though, so she should be around a lot longer.


----------



## goathiker

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> That is tempting Jill! Do you have a stud in mind for her?


 Ozzy 
http://www.delalunakennel.com/our-kennel/unifila-serras-de-minas-ossanga/


----------



## Emzi00

Hey Lacie, you've seen this?
http://goldcountry.craigslist.org/grd/4280701766.html


----------



## NubianFan

Pretty boy


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Hey Lacie, you've seen this?
> http://goldcountry.craigslist.org/grd/4280701766.html


Now I have :lol: But any dog I buy strictly cannot be from show lines, I don't like what they do to the breeds. That, and I normally can't stand "show people" in the canine world, bleh!


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Now I have :lol: But any dog I buy strictly cannot be from show lines, I don't like what they do to the breeds. That, and I normally can't stand "show people" in the canine world, bleh!


Not what you were talking about earlier, but, working lines 
http://goldcountry.craigslist.org/grd/4280191360.html


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

http://sacramento.craigslist.org/for/4278981966.html

I'd take the second male in a heart beat!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Not what you were talking about earlier, but, working lines
> http://goldcountry.craigslist.org/grd/4280191360.html


:ROFL: :slapfloor: Oh gosh! That third pic! :ROFL:


----------



## goathiker

Well, if it makes you feel better, Olive is not from show lines, she got trounced soundly by Ozzie. I need to improve her temperament in the pups though to make them a bit more user friendly.


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> http://sacramento.craigslist.org/for/4278981966.html
> 
> I'd take the second male in a heart beat!


And while you're at it, smuggle me out the fourth one


----------



## NubianFan

Do y'all remember the old warner brothers sheepdog cartoons, that is what that add for the maremanna/prys/Anatolian reminded me of LOL


----------



## Emzi00

This is obviously what Lacie wants... :laugh:
http://goldcountry.craigslist.org/grd/4260187052.html


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> Well, if it makes you feel better, Olive is not from show lines, she got trounced soundly by Ozzie. I need to improve her temperament in the pups though to make them a bit more user friendly.


Oh, they weren't the breed I was targeting. 
Watch this video, it briefly shows how some breeds are now, and what they were then. There is a lot more like them out there if you care to watch for hours like I do sometimes, lol.


----------



## Emzi00

Nope, I take that back, Lacie wants this one :lol: 
http://goldcountry.craigslist.org/grd/4279545790.html


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> This is obviously what Lacie wants... :laugh:
> http://goldcountry.craigslist.org/grd/4260187052.html


:ROFL: I have to say, you've made my evening, Emma. All the laughter took my mind off my back pain


----------



## goathiker

Oh yeah, I hate what they did to the GS, and the Dobermans (temperament), the "hunting" spaniels...eww


----------



## goathiker

My Spitz lost her shows for being too reserved and one person...It's part of the breed standard that they are that way.


----------



## NubianFan

ouchie, my durn shoulder.
and the monsters are coming I hear my pack barking.


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :ROFL: I have to say, you've made my evening, Emma. All the laughter took my mind off my back pain


It's what I'm here for 

http://goldcountry.craigslist.org/grd/4278741805.html
You can use that colored rock for the fish bowl...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

^^ Not to mention mastiffs and their sagging skin. I have managed to find a few people with the working mastiffs though


----------



## Emzi00

The fancy kind... :shocked:
http://goldcountry.craigslist.org/grd/4268096185.html


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie, like this Boer?
http://goldcountry.craigslist.org/grd/4275937373.html


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> The fancy kind... :shocked:
> http://goldcountry.craigslist.org/grd/4268096185.html


Oh, I know, I want his paint stud! (I do his hair)


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I must take my leave for the night, talk to you all later :wave:


----------



## NubianFan

Well I guess I better try to go to bed.
My daughter fell asleep crossways of my bed, so this should be fun, moving her and then going to bed, I can't leave her where she is or I can't sleep and generally whenever she is first asleep you CAN NOT wake her up and if you ever do succeed in waking her up she will never go back to sleep.


----------



## NubianFan

Night Lacie


----------



## Emzi00

Well, night then you two. I'll just continue to stalk Lacie's craigslist area... y'all might come back to lots of ads.....


----------



## NubianFan

Before I leave look at these babies 
http://littlerock.craigslist.org/grd/4282013365.html


----------



## NubianFan

And here is one for Sydney
http://littlerock.craigslist.org/grd/4281397051.html


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> Before I leave look at these babies
> http://littlerock.craigslist.org/grd/4282013365.html


Awwwwww... so cute....


----------



## NubianFan

If I wanted a buckling with color I might be tempted
http://littlerock.craigslist.org/grd/4267322609.html


----------



## Emzi00

When I saw the title of this ad, I thought they were selling a goat...
http://goldcountry.craigslist.org/grd/4264328691.html


----------



## NubianFan

LOL okay I am really going to bed now, or attempting to at least, I may have to sleep in my daughter's bed if I can't shift her from mine. LOL


----------



## Emzi00

These little things are kinda cool...
http://goldcountry.craigslist.org/grd/4256619929.html


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Heck, I'll give everyone one for shipping costs. I'd enjoy that...


Bring one to the Rendevoux?


----------



## Emzi00

Anyone got any used lariats?
http://goldcountry.craigslist.org/grd/4252112260.html


----------



## Emzi00

Again, I honestly thought it'd have been a goat...
http://goldcountry.craigslist.org/grd/4251450985.html


----------



## Emzi00

So cute...
http://goldcountry.craigslist.org/grd/4202649226.html


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> Lacie, like this Boer?
> http://goldcountry.craigslist.org/grd/4275937373.html


I know you weren't asking me, but, I don't like her much. She's got some good points, but I would pass.


----------



## Scottyhorse

NubianFan said:


> And here is one for Sydney
> http://littlerock.craigslist.org/grd/4281397051.html


 He's sooo pretty!!


----------



## Scottyhorse

So, this summer I emailed Wailatpu (I always mess up the spelling, sorry) about putting a reservation on a kid. Kidding season is coming up in a few months, lets hope I get a kid :greengrin: I put a reservation down on a Togg.. Not that I need any more breeds... :lol: BUT, I'd just breed her to my nigies. Or, Dex first probably. :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

More fancy ones!!
http://goldcountry.craigslist.org/grd/4232653720.html


----------



## Scottyhorse

Oh, and I took a nap, feeling a bit better.


----------



## goathiker

Oh, that would be such a nice cross. Dex has awesome udders behind him.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Yeah  I remember you posting pictures of the animals in his pedigree, very pretty goats!


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'm hoping I can get my mom to haul me and my horses into town so I can go ride at the fairgrounds. I need to keep riding through the winter!! All this mud in the arena isn't allowing me to train my horses  :|


----------



## goathiker

His personality is what makes him so neat though. Such a little clown but, so good and so gentle.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Plus I need to expose them to new places, especially Riley.


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> His personality is what makes him so neat though. Such a little clown but, so good and so gentle.


And that's sooo important in a buck too!


----------



## Scottyhorse

When we were cleaning out the doe house a couple weeks ago (due for another clean tomorrow) Ellie decided she was going to help... But what's she going to do in the back of the truck? :lol: And Annie was guarding the shavings 













These two are so funny


----------



## goathiker

Silly girls...


----------



## Scottyhorse

The other day was funny... I got all the goats rilled up and they were all hopping around the pen with me. Was actually fun. :lol:


----------



## goathiker

I like to run away from them. They always find me though.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Of course they do  :lol:


----------



## goathiker

I can't wait for summer this year. We have an extra 5 acres to play on until May of 2015. Right now it's all flooded though.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'm hoping to plant the goats' pens come spring. The bucks are in a smaller pen and drylotted, I feel bad for them. The does still have some brows in their pen, mostly blackberry, and some grassy stuff. And lots and lots of leaves from their favorite tree. It's soooo muddy here too  

How important is it that goats get fresh fruits and veggies during winter? I try and get them some 2x a week.


----------



## goathiker

It helps them but, it's not real vital. Did you see the weed I was showing Leslie? It's really tough and comes back every year.


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> It helps them but, it's not real vital. Did you see the weed I was showing Leslie? It's really tough and comes back every year.


Ok. It just makes me feel better to spoil them too 

No, I didn't. It sounds like something that would be good, though.


----------



## goathiker

Have you watched The 4400? What a mind bendingly good show.


----------



## goathiker

Here it is. I can bring you some to Rendy. http://www.ediblewildfood.com/mallow.aspx


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Have you watched The 4400? What a mind bendingly good show.


No, I haven't. Will have to check it out


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Here it is. I can bring you some to Rendy. http://www.ediblewildfood.com/mallow.aspx


I think we actually have some of that. Outside the horse paddock, before we tore it down and built the arena. Anyways, the little road that surrounded it was FULL of weeds. I remember seeing that there. That road was a weed buffet for the goats, they loved it. Now I'm wondering if the weeds will come back, they all got torn out and plowed.


----------



## goathiker

Some of them will and others will move in. That one I like in the little pens because the goats don't eat it until fall normally. They kind of leave it be until everything else is gone. It comes back if there's even a little piece left.


----------



## Scottyhorse

There's nothing visible there, but there are some weeds in the culvert next to the road. So maybe some will move in. Is clover good for them too? My dad just wants to cover everything in clover :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Clover's good and good for the soil. White clover can make them act like they are poisoned though. Other types would be better.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Like green or red clover? I think we should just get a pasture mix and call it good. :lol: I've been looking at the browse master and other mixes, but they are kinda pricey. For me, anyways. 

I am going to go to bed, this headache won't go away. One day closer till Monday! (When I hopefully get my test results)


----------



## goathiker

Good luck on your results...Yellow clover is pretty awesome...

G'Night


----------



## Scottyhorse

Was just out visiting the goats before I go to bed finally and Betty was missing. My puppy was out there and just barking his head off so I was thinking 'uh oh, did something get her?!?) Went out back and there's Betty, standing in the corner of the pen, trying to get in with the bucks  Looks like I will be trying to get her bred, again, first thing in the AM. Hopefully it's not too late then, she's going to have some late babies! :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Yep, she sure is. That's okay though, spread it out a bit


----------



## Scottyhorse

Do you think she will still be in heat and will take in the morning? I need to get her bred :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Should, could, would...she is a goat, you know. Get up early?


----------



## goathiker

Wow, the storm just hit. Nice opening wind gusts. It's going to be bad...


----------



## Scottyhorse

:lol: So true  

I have my alarm set for 8... I took some exedrin migraine and now I can't sleep. I'm such a dummy sometimes :lol: And my headache still hasn't gone away either! So I don't want to get up too early or I'll get crabby. :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

It's pretty windy out here too. Not the 70mph winds everyone was expecting, though. Suppose that could change...


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, they're here. We're only 20 miles off the coast. Everyone's under cover though.


----------



## Scottyhorse

That's good. We used to live about 1 hour from the coast at our old house. We would get all sorts of funky weather (mostly rain though LOL). Was weird, if it was sunny at our house, it would almost be rainy at the beach we would go to, and vice versa. I hope we can go back to that beach (Long Beach) I miss it.. It's so weird not living near the coast, I've lived within an hour from it my whole life.


----------



## goathiker

Yep me too, the ocean kind of gets into your blood I think. Up until I got married, I've lived right on it, grew up on the fishing boats and the docks. I miss that. We can drive to the beach in 30 minutes though, so it's not all bad. My boys love going to the beach. They...I can't explain it, they act different down there. Next time you come down, we need to do a beach hike. 

Yeah, the wind isn't stopping...Wonder how many trees will come down...


----------



## WillowGem

Wow, this thread is almost impossible to keep up with! :shocked:

Goathiker, I love the area where you live. If I ever had to relocate, it would be in the Pacific Northwest, Oregon specifically. 
Although the last time I was there, I did notice the Tsunami evacuation signs...YIKES!!! We don't have that sort of thing here in MI. ;-)
Stay safe!


----------



## goathiker

The front porch roof just came down. Guess it's my turn again...


----------



## WillowGem

Oh no!!! :-o


----------



## goathiker

The Tsunami signs are just to make tourists aware. We will know hours before a wave hits. They think they will avoid panic that way somehow? Maybe they do help, there aren't so many stupid deaths as there used to be.


----------



## goathiker

Oh, funny thing though...They showed us on the news that Michigan, Hell had frozen over...I loved it.


----------



## WillowGem

Yeah, I can imagine the tourists crowing the beach to see it.
I would be running far, far away. :horse:


----------



## WillowGem

goathiker said:


> Oh, funny thing though...They showed us on the news that Michigan, Hell had frozen over...I loved it.


Haha, yes we had two feet of snow where I live, with sub-zero temps and wind chill.
Now it's 40F, everything is wet and drippy. I'm sure we'll be getting some flash flooding within the next couple days. 
Mother Nature, you gotta love her.


----------



## goathiker

Oh, let me know if you ever come down this way again. I can show you all the cool things most people don't know about. There's a place where you can stand on hollow rocks and feel and hear the ocean under you. We can go treasure hunting with a metal detector. I can show you a mutant forest. Awesome stuff...


----------



## nchen7

Its so windy here sounds like a hurricane outside. And our water is off bc there was a burst in the main near us, and they just realized it yesterday (we've had water issues for 4 days now.....zero water for the past 3 days). And we're staying at the other house, but it doesn't feel as comfy, so I didn't sleep very well.... Sigh. Hate not having water


----------



## WillowGem

goathiker said:


> Oh, let me know if you ever come down this way again. I can show you all the cool things most people don't know about. There's a place where you can stand on hollow rocks and feel and hear the ocean under you. We can go treasure hunting with a metal detector. I can show you a mutant forest. Awesome stuff...


That sounds great! We don't get away much, because of the goats and dogs...but I'll keep that in mind. 
But you may regret it when I show up on your doorstep...LOL!!! :shades:

Nchen7, No water...Bleh! 
We're on a well, when the power goes out so does the water...so I've been there. I hope you get it back soon.


----------



## goathiker

Ha, that's assuming I have a doorstep left :wink: I would love some company actually. Life gets way too boring sometimes...


----------



## nchen7

Jill that sounds amazing!!! I wanna visit......


----------



## nchen7

And Jill, shouldn't u be sleeping? Its late there, isn't it?


----------



## goathiker

It's only 3:00am, I'm all turned around after being sick. You can visit as well. Now that I know the house is going to survive the storm, I'm going to head to bed...Gotta get up and take trees off the fence tomorrow  
There's supposed to be thunder and lightening and cool stuff tomorrow so, I want to go play in the storm for a while


----------



## nchen7

Nit nite. Be safe out there!


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, that was a pipe dream...Lost the feed storage roof. Life just got real...Them goats better be hungry for hay tomorrow.


----------



## nchen7

oh no!!! That must be some crazy wind!


----------



## goathiker

It's a normal storm really. It's just coming from the wrong direction. Shoot, alright, I'm going out to check the barn and chicken house...


----------



## nchen7

I'm sorry. Be safe out there!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Morning all


----------



## nchen7

Morning Skyla! Did you get to have cake last nite?


----------



## goathiker

Morning Skyla, or is it night?...Hmm


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No,no cake... We didn't her one.. Bit I ate other stuff ok 

Oh it still feels like night Jill!


----------



## sassykat6181

NubianFan said:


> well if you could somehow convince a hyena that you were its master that would be pretty cool. They are truly vicious creatures. I just doubt they would ever be safe to be around.


Watch this video. It will give you new insight on hyenas and lions. What an amazing man!

http://thehigherlearning.com/2014/0...-wild-lions-brought-a-go-pro-this-time-video/


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Yep me too, the ocean kind of gets into your blood I think. Up until I got married, I've lived right on it, grew up on the fishing boats and the docks. I miss that. We can drive to the beach in 30 minutes though, so it's not all bad. My boys love going to the beach. They...I can't explain it, they act different down there. Next time you come down, we need to do a beach hike.
> 
> Yeah, the wind isn't stopping...Wonder how many trees will come down...


Oh that would be so fun! I want to go to Oregon for my birthday. I didn't do anything for my last birthday, but this year I want to actually do something :lol:

Sorry for leaving last night. My iPod died and I couldn't find the charger.

And your right, the ocean does get in your blood. One place I really really really want to go to is Maine. I pretty much want to travel the world though when I'm older.


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Oh, let me know if you ever come down this way again. I can show you all the cool things most people don't know about. There's a place where you can stand on hollow rocks and feel and hear the ocean under you. We can go treasure hunting with a metal detector. I can show you a mutant forest. Awesome stuff...


That sounds cool  We would mostly go to long beach and Manzanita, OR.


----------



## Scottyhorse

So, hopefully Betty is bred. I slept in late this morning. When I went out she was talking her head off and trying to mount my little wether. Poor guy was trying to hide under the buildings. 

I took her into the barn, tethered her, and brought the the buck in. Tethered the buck, and then held Betty and untied the buck. He mounted and did his thing about three times and then kinda lost interest and was just blubbering at her. She ended up jumping on the hay and he got her a couple more times after that. There was one possible squat on the last breeding, so, lets hope she took. She was mad at me, and mad at the buck, and was letting us know!  What are the chances she took? She was pretty stressed.... Should've just bred her at 1 AM last night and then another this morning. Oh well.


----------



## PantoneH

Anyone know if i can give kaolin- pectin for cattle horses dogs and cats to goats for scours(ceasar my new baby goat has scours....)


----------



## Scottyhorse

PantoneH said:


> Anyone know if i can give kaolin- pectin for cattle horses dogs and cats to goats for scours(ceasar my new baby goat has scours....)


When I dealt with scours I just gave my doe pepto and penned her up so the only thing she could ingest was water, straw, and hay. Not sure about the Kaolin though, sorry.


----------



## goathiker

Yeah!!!Still alive!!!

Will have to take pictures soon. Right now I'm trying to make the goats eat a weeks worth of expensive orchard grass hay.


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Yeah!!!Still alive!!!
> 
> Will have to take pictures soon. Right now I'm trying to make the goats eat a weeks worth of expensive orchard grass hay.


You or I? :lol:

All in one day? Wow, do you have a basement you could move it into?


----------



## goathiker

Nah, the worst is over now. My hallway is crammed full of feed bags


----------



## Scottyhorse

It's still windy here, luckily it never got to the 70mph winds we were supposed to have.... Now hopefully Betty takes...


----------



## goathiker

She should...I don't see any reason why she wouldn't. Breeding at the end of the heat cycle is supposed to give more doe kids.


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> She should...I don't see any reason why she wouldn't. Breeding at the end of the heat cycle is supposed to give more doe kids.


Interesting. Last time I bred her the buck mounted and did his thing 5 times, but she never squatted. This time we have a possible squat, so we shall see in about 21 days!!


----------



## Texaslass

I kind of want this $900 buck.....  :crazy: :lol:
http://houston.craigslist.org/grd/4245143581.html


----------



## goathiker

I hope she is. It's getting pretty late...Course your girls are year round breeders aren't they? That's nice in a lot of ways.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Texaslass said:


> I kind of want this $900 buck.....  :crazy: :lol:
> http://houston.craigslist.org/grd/4245143581.html


 He's nice, but not worth $900 IMO. Plus, if the current owners built their herd with him, his genetics will be very common and will be hard to breed unrelated goats. Idk if you live in a smaller area like we do, but that's the way it is around here. Most if the ND are related in someway. So, trying to bring in genetics from farms who aren't close by. But man, $900?!?


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> I hope she is. It's getting pretty late...Course your girls are year round breeders aren't they? That's nice in a lot of ways.


Yeah. It's bad though because the bucks are in rut all year pretty much. I need to get her bred because she produces milk well and I want to show her! This goat is frustrating me :crazy:


----------



## Texaslass

I don't know if any lil' bitty Nigerian is really worth $900, that's just ridiculous to me that someone would charge that much. :lol: IDK :shrug:
We're in Texas, remember? He's a pretty long way away, and there's not that many registered Nigies near here... I doubt his lines would be all that common.. 
There quite a few decent breeders in TX, but sadly, none are very close to us.


----------



## Texaslass

Not that I could ever afford anything that expensive anyway....


----------



## Scottyhorse

Texaslass said:


> I don't know if any lil' bitty Nigerian is really worth $900, that's just ridiculous to me that someone would charge that much. :lol: IDK :shrug:
> We're in Texas, remember? He's a pretty long way away, and there's not that many registered Nigies near here... I doubt his lines would be all that common..
> There quite a few decent breeders in TX, but sadly, none are very close to us.


There's a buck a few hours from here from Texas. He's awesome. I don't have any absolutely amazing breeders around here either. There's a few pretty good ones, but yeah, I know how you feel :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

I feel like all the good alpines are either way over on the west coast or way down the east coast. :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> I feel like all the good alpines are either way over on the west coast or way down the east coast. :lol:


Hmm, if you move in next store there is an amazing alpine breeder about 50 mins away.... They do aplines, toggs, and manchas.


----------



## Emzi00

Hmmmm.... I think I might know which one you're talking about.... :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

*next door* Dang autocorrect  

Yeah probably :lol:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

You guys talk to much, so I'm not going to go through all those pages! :smile:

Sydney, I like your new avatar! Very cute! :smile:

Ok, I went snowshoeing today on our 40 acres. It was beautiful! It was just myself, MN warm weather of 30*, the shining sun, the ghostly moon, and virgin snow! I did see a few mouse trails, but other than that it was snow that has not been touched at all this season! I'll probably go out either tomorrow or the day after that and take some pictures. I couldn't today because the battery for the camera was dead! :smile: :doh: :grin:


----------



## Emzi00

My goats are swimming.....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> Oh that would be so fun! I want to go to Oregon for my birthday. I didn't do anything for my last birthday, but this year I want to actually do something :lol:
> 
> Sorry for leaving last night. My iPod died and I couldn't find the charger.
> 
> And your right, the ocean does get in your blood. One place I really really really want to go to is Maine. I pretty much want to travel the world though when I'm older.


ME is a pretty place  some real nice beaches up there


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> I kind of want this $900 buck.....  :crazy: :lol:
> 
> http://houston.craigslist.org/grd/4245143581.html


 Love his dam!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> I don't know if any lil' bitty Nigerian is really worth $900, that's just ridiculous to me that someone would charge that much. :lol: IDK :shrug:
> 
> We're in Texas, remember? He's a pretty long way away, and there's not that many registered Nigies near here... I doubt his lines would be all that common..
> 
> There quite a few decent breeders in TX, but sadly, none are very close to us.


Well he originally came from a farm up here in MA 

That's sad  
I really like TX Twin Creeks! :drool:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> You guys talk to much, so I'm not going to go through all those pages! :smile:
> 
> Sydney, I like your new avatar! Very cute! :smile:
> 
> Ok, I went snowshoeing today on our 40 acres. It was beautiful! It was just myself, MN warm weather of 30*, the shining sun, the ghostly moon, and virgin snow! I did see a few mouse trails, but other than that it was snow that has not been touched at all this season! I'll probably go out either tomorrow or the day after that and take some pictures. I couldn't today because the battery for the camera was dead! :smile: :doh: :grin:


That sounds lovely! We only got a little bit of snow this year.. 

And thank you  That's what she does the whole time when I try to set her up... Fling her head back! :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I really like TX Twin Creeks! :drool:


Me too!! There is a buck near here that came from that farm. He is sooo long. I really want a kid out of him.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'm starting to feel sick again :banghead:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Scottyhorse said:


> That sounds lovely! We only got a little bit of snow this year..
> 
> And thank you  That's what she does the whole time when I try to set her up... Fling her head back! :lol:


Somebody likes you! :wink: :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Somebody likes you! :wink: :lol:


Well, she is a bottle baby after all  :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I love them  
I am using them and Rosasharn lines in my herd


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Scottyhorse said:


> Well, she is a bottle baby after all  :lol:


Well that explains a lot! :lol: :smile: Did you end up breeding her? Or are you keeping her as a yearling?


----------



## NubianFan

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> ME is a pretty place  some real nice beaches up there


Hey Hey HEY I thought you didn't like beaches?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Well that explains a lot! :lol: :smile: Did you end up breeding her? Or are you keeping her as a yearling?


I'm going to breed her this fall. That way I can save up money for stud service, can show her this spring, etc.


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I love them
> I am using them and Rosasharn lines in my herd


I'm not using any specific lines in my herd... Just using animals that I like and are the 'style' I go for. :shrug: There ARE farms that I prefer over others, though.


----------



## NubianFan

I had another good day!!! Somebody likes me too!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Hey Hey HEY I thought you didn't like beaches?


I don't  
But it's still pretty up in ME


----------



## Scottyhorse

NubianFan said:


> I had another good day!!! Somebody likes me too!!


Do tell :wink:


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I don't
> But it's still pretty up in ME


:lol:


----------



## Emzi00

:dance: Yay Leslie!! :stars:


----------



## NubianFan

It isn't my crush so don't get too excited. I mean I know he likes me but I don't know how much but nothing has changed on my knowledge of that. But I think Karma, or the universe, or angels, or mother nature or someone or all of them like me today.


----------



## NubianFan

Or maybe it was just that Jesus was looking out for me and answering some prayers.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oye... I don't feel very good.. Feel better after actually eating something.. But 7hrs at work was a bit too much :/ I could taste blood all day


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

PomPom's half sister


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Oye... I don't feel very good.. Feel better after actually eating something.. But 7hrs at work was a bit too much :/ I could taste blood all day


That stinks, Skyla! Haven't you gotten better yet? I've told you to, but apparently you aren't listening to me. :wink: :smile: :lol:

Has it gotten much better? Or just better?


----------



## NubianFan

You are already home Skyla? you musta had morning shift


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

This is the doe I have a reservation on (she looks tons better in person! Lovely doe!)








But I love this doe too!  








I think I'm gonna keep an eye on her for my 2nd choice.. I hate switching deposits.. But what a pretty doe


----------



## Emzi00

Your IPod needs to be charged Skyla....


----------



## Scottyhorse

I shall be outside for a while. TTYL.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Talk to you later, Sydney! :wave:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Total water drank yesterday was 86 oz. :smile: :rainbow: :mrgreen:


----------



## Emzi00

I'm still stalking around Lacie's craigslist area... it's kinda fun....


----------



## Emzi00

Pretty...
http://goldcountry.craigslist.org/grd/4253139227.html


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> That stinks, Skyla! Haven't you gotten better yet? I've told you to, but apparently you aren't listening to me. :wink: :smile: :lol:
> 
> Has it gotten much better? Or just better?


Lol!

Yes it has  I didn't take any pain meds till I got home and all the talking pulled at my stitches so I was in a good deal of pain most of the day


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Emzi00 said:


> Pretty...
> http://goldcountry.craigslist.org/grd/4253139227.html


Indeed. I'm using my mouth turkey call now! :smile: It's fun! :grin: :shades: :rainbow: :smile:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> You are already home Skyla? you musta had morning shift


Yah 
Yep.. It was 9 to 4


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Your IPod needs to be charged Skyla....


Lol! I know :lol: it is now  I let it die or just about die most of the time lol!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Lol! I know :lol: it is now  I let it die or just about die most of the time lol!


I know it's a different type of Ipod, but I fall asleep listening to my Ipod, so it's almost always dead! LOL :wink:


----------



## Emzi00

My IPod is always dead, unless I decide a day in advance that I feel like listening to music.... :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

lol!! :laugh:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Skyla, only 200 and some odd posts before your reach 20,000!! :smile:


----------



## Emzi00

You know, we've talked up about 200 pages in about a week...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Skyla, only 200 and some odd posts before your reach 20,000!! :smile:


Getting close to my 'party' :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> You know, we've talked up about 200 pages in about a week...


We talk a lot :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

_You_ talk a lot..... we talk moderately....


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Emzi00 said:


> You know, we've talked up about 200 pages in about a week...


And I haven't even been on as much as usual. :smile: I've been trudging through the snow looking at all the winter sights to see! :grin: :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Emzi00 said:


> _You_ talk a lot..... we talk moderately....


^^^^^And that's not a bad thing, Skyla, but it's true... At least for me! :wink: :grin:^^^^^


----------



## NubianFan

My daughter and I went for a walk just now. We walked pretty fast and walked about half a mile all total. I think I did pretty good to be as old and as fat as I am. I could still easily hold a convo with her even walking at that fast pace.


----------



## Emzi00

Ewww... winter... yuck...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> _You_ talk a lot..... we talk moderately....


Yah I do  lol! I just post random stuff lol!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Yah I do  lol! I just post random stuff lol!


Like bacon seed... :wink:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Ewww... winter... yuck...


It's 52* here right now! It's amazing and wonderful LOL! Corse it's raining


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

It's 30* here! IT FEELS LIKE SUMMER!!! :sun: :smile:


----------



## NubianFan

We have had a beautiful sunny day of about 55 degrees after all that rain yesterday. and freezing rain earlier this week,


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:lol: I know the feeling :lol: it's a heat wave!


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> It's 52* here right now! It's amazing and wonderful LOL! Corse it's raining


Last weekend it was subzero, now it's above freezing. That two foot of snow we got is melting... our yard is going to be a lake...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> We have had a beautiful sunny day of about 55 degrees after all that rain yesterday. and freezing rain earlier this week,


It's been foggy and rainy here all day


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Last weekend it was subzero, now it's above freezing. That two foot of snow we got is melting... our yard is going to be a lake...


Oh wait till we get spring rains! I will show you a lake!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

My birthday cake  :drool:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> My birthday cake  :drool:


Nummy yummy in my tummy! :grin:

I'm going to leave, guys! Probably won't be back on tonight! :wave:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hehe

Ttyl Patrick  :wave:


----------



## NubianFan

I posted a reply Skyla but it got eaten. But I said Yummy Cheesecake!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It was  
I couldn't finish it though :/ 
It's so weird.. My stomach like shrunk from not eating a lot this week lol! So it's killing me when I can't eat a whole lot! (I love to eat  )


----------



## NubianFan

The waiting is the hardest part.... it is somehow also the most delicious.... and I ain't still talking about cheesecake.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Is this your crush we are talking about now??


----------



## NubianFan

Yes, he is just so.... perfectly wonderful.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hehe!


----------



## NubianFan

My daughter is pipe cleanering me to death. (her words, what she is actually doing it poking me with a pipe cleaner)


----------



## NubianFan

And considering I got some attention where some hotter girls didn't today I think maybe he likes me too...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

A letter of appreciation ~

To everyone who is being flooded, thank you for sending the rain this way, even if it was quite brief, the water was greatly needed! :greengrin:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> And considering I got some attention where some hotter girls didn't today I think maybe he likes me too...


Sounds like a good sign


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> And considering I got some attention where some hotter girls didn't today I think maybe he likes me too...


Oh very nice!  good! Happy for ya!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> My daughter is pipe cleanering me to death. (her words, what she is actually doing it poking me with a pipe cleaner)


Haha! Too funny!


----------



## NubianFan

Yeah he made a point to come over to where I was on two separate occasions, while this younger girl had to chase him down. Even then he only seemed to be giving her about half his attention. He seemed distracted and ready to walk away.


----------



## Emzi00

Holy goats that's a nice dude...
http://sacramento.craigslist.org/grd/4282554475.html


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> A letter of appreciation ~
> 
> To everyone who is being flooded, thank you for sending the rain this way, even if it was quite brief, the water was greatly needed! :greengrin:


Take as much as you want :greengrin: We've got plenty to go round :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Yeah he made a point to come over to where I was on two separate occasions, while this younger girl had to chase him down. Even then he only seemed to be giving her about half his attention. He seemed distracted and ready to walk away.


Whoo!  :stars:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Holy goats that's a nice dude...
> http://sacramento.craigslist.org/grd/4282554475.html


:drool:


----------



## NubianFan

My daughter has a fake nose her teacher gave her at Halloween and now she has made a necklace out of it... pretty creepy.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol! That is a tad creepy


----------



## Emzi00

That's slightly disturbing....


----------



## Scottyhorse

NubianFan said:


> My daughter has a fake nose her teacher gave her at Halloween and now she has made a necklace out of it... pretty creepy.


I want one of those! :lol:

Back inside and my hands are numb. Woohoo. We did get the barn cleaned out, and fixed the grain feeders in the doe house.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Oh, when I was looking at terrarium ideas, I came across one that's cool (to me) but morbid. Wonder if I can post it? 

I also want to get a few creepy old baby dolls off eBay and put them on little motorized RC things and drive them around and scare people :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

LOL would work with me I always hated baby dolls. I always thought they looked like dead babies.


----------



## NubianFan

Ok so I have chicken tenders, seasoned chicken tenders, round steaks, or cube steaks which should I cook and how. My daughter voted for plain chicken tenders and I have teriyaki sauce but I thought just sauteing them in butter and serving with cottage cheese as a side dish sounded good to me.


----------



## Scottyhorse

:lol: Leslie. It takes a lot to scare or gross me out. I just kinda have a morbid sense of humor. Especially with a nurse as a mom, and a firefighter as a dad. Topics at the dinner table can get weird :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

I think the way your daughter wants sounds best


----------



## Scottyhorse

NubianFan said:


> Ok so I have chicken tenders, seasoned chicken tenders, round steaks, or cube steaks which should I cook and how. My daughter voted for plain chicken tenders and I have teriyaki sauce but I thought just sauteing them in butter and serving with cottage cheese as a side dish sounded good to me.


We make homemade chicken strips with bisquick. They are really good.


----------



## NubianFan

My mom was a nurse and she grossed me out on a regular basis.


----------



## Emzi00

My mom isn't a nurse and she still grosses me out on a regular basis..


----------



## NubianFan

She wants the plain ones sauteed in butter, so in a way we want the same thing. I just lean towards the seasoned ones sauteed in butter. 
Sydney I used to make those bisquick chicken tenders all the time, I haven't done that in ages. They are so good.


----------



## NubianFan

Emzi00 said:


> My mom isn't a nurse and she still grosses me out on a regular basis..


:shocked::shocked::ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> My mom isn't a nurse and she still grosses me out on a regular basis..


Same here :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Y'all are funny. I even watch my own blood draws and everything. The first time I had one everyone was like 'now don't look at it or you're going to get sick or pass out!' I watch them every time. I've watched multiple surgeries in person, helped with a couple car accidents, horse accidents, I'm just desensitized to that I guess. 

Make the bisquick ones then! :lol: :yum:


----------



## Emzi00

Eww.. I could handle the surgeries and accidents... but seeing my own blood makes me really sick...


----------



## nchen7

Sydney, sounds like you're destined to be a vet or doctor one day!

So, buttercup is scheduled to be in heat today. I've been on pooch watch for weeks now (my first breeding), and its been the same amt of pink since her last heat. I'm going to assume its good news and she's bred???


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> Y'all are funny. I even watch my own blood draws and everything. The first time I had one everyone was like 'now don't look at it or you're going to get sick or pass out!' I watch them every time. I've watched multiple surgeries in person, helped with a couple car accidents, horse accidents, I'm just desensitized to that I guess.
> 
> Make the bisquick ones then! :lol: :yum:


When I was getting my IV on Monday I was turned my head squeezed my eyes shut and bit my lip LOL! And I was already half outta it from the laughing gas :ROFL:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> Eww.. I could handle the surgeries and accidents... but seeing my own blood makes me really sick...


I think the whole thing is fascinating! I had to get about 4 vials of blood drawn last time, the little thing they used to get it all at once was super cool!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> I think the whole thing is fascinating! I had to get about 4 vials of blood drawn last time, the little thing they used to get it all at once was super cool!!


I would pass out!!


----------



## Scottyhorse

nchen7 said:


> Sydney, sounds like you're destined to be a vet or doctor one day!
> 
> So, buttercup is scheduled to be in heat today. I've been on pooch watch for weeks now (my first breeding), and its been the same amt of pink since her last heat. I'm going to assume its good news and she's bred???


My plan is to be a vet at a zoo  Or a doctor in the military in the field!

Keep watch for a couple more days... Sometimes they aren't 'on shedual'.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Skyla you're too funny :rofl:


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> I think the whole thing is fascinating! I had to get about 4 vials of blood drawn last time, the little thing they used to get it all at once was super cool!!


I do not find it fascinating... makes me feel nauseous...
I just really don't like pointy things around my arms... it's just weird...


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> I do not find it fascinating... makes me feel nauseous...
> I just really don't like pointy things around my arms... it's just weird...


I don't like getting poked  And I don't like shots much  But blood draws are just fine with me :shrug:


----------



## Emzi00

I hate shots!!


----------



## nchen7

I can watch when I'm gettin needles. Its fascinating!

Ok...we're at the 21 day mark already. I was going to wat until tues before I get super excitied, but she keeps butting the buck away


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie..... maah.... *sniffle*


----------



## Scottyhorse

nchen7 said:


> I can watch when I'm gettin needles. Its fascinating!
> 
> Ok...we're at the 21 day mark already. I was going to wat until tues before I get super excitied, but she keeps butting the buck away


Sounds like she is bred, but this year one of my does was a little off so something to keep in mind. Waiting till Monday or Tuesday would be good.


----------



## NubianFan

bleh y'all are making me sick just talking about it all. I am glad I already cooked and ate my chicken tenders before I came in here and read all this.
Okay so I cooked the seasoned ones, they were raw chicken just for some reason the grocery store threw some seasoning on them. It was red like chili powder but it smelled like garlic oregano and paprika, So I think the red was paprika. Anyway I dropped a couple of pats of butter into a skillet added some olive oil to make its burn temperature higher and sauteed them plain no breading whatsoever, then we ate them with a side of cottage cheese and pork and beans and heinz 57 sauce for a dipper. They musta been good because my daughter ate about 7 of them. They were smallish though .


----------



## Scottyhorse

We totally cleaned out the barn today, we are doing it about every 1-2 weeks right now. Since the horse pretty much stay in there 24/7 (their choice) it was reeeeeally nasty and now I am a tad sore. :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Okay well it looks like I killed the thread : slapfloor:


----------



## Emzi00

You sure did.


----------



## nchen7

Gross! But must be nice to have a clean barn

We planted seedlings today and now my calves r sore from all the bending (used to sitting all day)

Ok, I'm headed to bed. Nite all!


----------



## NubianFan

When you said calves I was picturing a bunch fo baby calves sore because you made them help plant seedlings, then I realized you meant your legs...


----------



## NubianFan

And I was looking at log cabin packages, some of those are nice and not a bad price.


----------



## NubianFan

Well I am going to go take a bath. I will be back later if anyone is still on then.


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh: I'll be on, I usually am.


----------



## Scottyhorse

NubianFan said:


> When you said calves I was picturing a bunch fo baby calves sore because you made them help plant seedlings, then I realized you meant your legs...


:lol:


----------



## Emzi00

*sniffle* Lacie&#8230; *sniffle*


----------



## Scottyhorse

My mom and I might be able to go do something together while my brother and dad go watch a movie and buy clothes. Hmm wonder what we could do.


----------



## Emzi00

You could go for a drive..... to Michigan......


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

I'm back! I know I said I wouldn't be back, but... Here I am! :smile: :greengrin:

I don't mind shots and stuff; heck, I've even received my First Aid Merit Badge in boy scouts. I was put through a course that had pasta as bones and water and red food coloring as blood! They made a pulsing system so the blood would shoot out as if an artery was severed! :lol: It was a cake walk! :lol: :slapfloor: :wink: :smile: :hi5:   :greengrin: :grin:

Also, it was on a person. Like, the person would lay there with "bones" sticking out and "blood" shooting out of there! :lol: :smile:


----------



## Scottyhorse

That sounds fun :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

I'm dying....


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Scottyhorse said:


> That sounds fun :lol:


LOL It was a blast! Especially watching all the other people almost barf!!! :slapfloor: :grin: I'd do it again if I could! :smile:


----------



## NubianFan

Why do I boil myself?


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> I'm dying....


Of...?


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

NubianFan said:


> Why do I boil myself?


IDK, why do you? :wink: :grin:

I got a blender for my B-day! I actually really wanted it! :grin: I'm going to make some smoothies tonight! I can't wait! However, my brother has to get back from ice fishing before I can start! :sad: Oh well. :smile:


----------



## NubianFan

I don't know, I like the hot water but if I stay in even a couple of minutes too long I feel awful. It doesn't happen real often but it does sometimes.


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie.... did you die....? :tears:


----------



## NubianFan

http://naturecrafthomes.com/project/arrowhead-ranch/


----------



## NubianFan

Emzi00 said:


> Lacie.... did you die....? :tears:


She boiled herself.


----------



## NubianFan

http://naturecrafthomes.com/project/meadow-wood/#.UtH8u55dXNc
My daughter picked this one, isn't she a good picker? It is just the right size and has nice features but isn't so expensive.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Emma, Lacie is signed on, just not chatting. :wink:

Leslie, it doesn't let me open it, it's probably just my internet, it just sits there and continues to load. :doh: Dumb internet! :smile:


----------



## NubianFan

well poopey It is probably my link hang on let me try once more.


----------



## NubianFan

http://naturecrafthomes.com/project/meadow-wood/#.UtH8u55dXNc


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

The first one worked for me so...


----------



## Emzi00

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Emma, Lacie is signed on, just not chatting. :wink:


I know.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Oooh, very nice! :wink: It worked this time! I don't know if the internet got better all of a sudden or if it was the link! Weird... :think:


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie!!!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

If you really want her on, Emma, go ahead and PM her. :wink: :smile: She was doing a very large post on buttermilk, maybe she'll come on now. :wink: :smile:


----------



## NubianFan

could you see all three rotating pic? the front the back and the floorplan? It is nice I think but those prices are just for the package shell not for the interior things or the construction, so I dunno how much it would be actually completed.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Emma, quick question, a while back you posted "Maaaaaa.... Lacie..... Peanut butter....". What was with the peanut butter? I get the rest, but I suspect there's a story here. :smile:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

NubianFan said:


> could you see all three rotating pic? the front the back and the floorplan? It is nice I think but those prices are just for the package shell not for the interior things or the construction, so I dunno how much it would be actually completed.


I did. I don't know much about houses, but I thought it was really nice looking. Floor plan too. :smile:


----------



## Emzi00

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> If you really want her on, Emma, go ahead and PM her. :wink: :smile: She was doing a very large post on buttermilk, maybe she'll come on now. :wink: :smile:


It'd be easier to text her.  Yeah, I saw, just confirms that Lacie knows everything....


----------



## sassykat6181

You people talk a lot! Did anyone watch the video I posted earlier or did it get absorbed by the chatter? Lol

http://thehigherlearning.com/2014/0...-wild-lions-brought-a-go-pro-this-time-video/

A man who hugs lions and hyenas....amazing to watch


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Gosh, leave to feed the animals and write about buttermilk and people think you died!  :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Emma, quick question, a while back you posted "Maaaaaa.... Lacie..... Peanut butter....". What was with the peanut butter? I get the rest, but I suspect there's a story here. :smile:


Well, I like peanut butter, so I often just randomly say it.... it's kinda my thing...
You got the "Maaaaaaaaahhhh"? Because that has a story :ROFL:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> You could go for a drive..... to Michigan......


I would, but... It's a little far  :hug:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Gosh, leave to feed the animals and write about buttermilk and people think you died!  :lol:


I didn't. :wink:



Emzi00 said:


> Well, I like peanut butter, so I often just randomly say it.... it's kinda my thing...
> You got the "Maaaaaaaaahhhh"? Because that has a story :ROFL:


I did, but if you asked me what it was, I couldn't say. It's been a while. :wink: :smile:

My brother's here; smoothie time! :wave:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Gosh, leave to feed the animals and write about buttermilk and people think you died!  :lol:


It happens.... you could've gotten trampled... or Goober could've broke your back, leaving you paralyzed....


----------



## NubianFan

Katrina I tried to watch it but my internet wouldn't load it and I know it was my internet because it was acting up at the time.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Patrick, too bad you don't live out here. I was at a horse auction today, they weren't even selling for $75 each, there was tons of no sales and they had to take them back home.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Gosh, my timing is awful! :lol: I'll talk to you tomorrow, Sydney. :wink: :wave: There's something wrong with my timing - the fact that it's awful! :hammer: :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> It happens.... you could've gotten trampled... or Goober could've broke your back, leaving you paralyzed....


:chin: this is true....


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Patrick, too bad you don't live out here. I was at a horse auction today, they weren't even selling for $75 each, there was tons of no sales and they had to take them back home.


Now that's my price range. :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Gosh, my timing is awful! :lol: I'll talk to you tomorrow, Sydney. :wink: :wave: There's something wrong with my timing - the fact that it's awful! :hammer: :lol:


Yes, it is!! :ROFL::shades:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :chin: this is true....


See, I had a very legitimate reason to worry :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> I didn't. :wink:
> 
> I did, but if you asked me what it was, I couldn't say. It's been a while. :wink: :smile:
> 
> My brother's here; smoothie time! :wave:


Sarah(Michigan) and I are Lacie's bottle babies. 
You know how bottle babies are so needy? See the connection? :slapfloor:


----------



## NubianFan

Patrick at those prices you could go see Lacie and ride the horse home and come out ahead.


----------



## Emzi00

Heck, for those prices, I'd ride my bike out there and get one! :shocked:


----------



## Emzi00

Awwwww..... I think Lacie needs one of these... too cute.
http://sacramento.craigslist.org/grd/4267621077.html


----------



## Scottyhorse

Oye, my brother made some popcorn, and it burned, and now the house stinks  Not helping my stomach or headache one bit!


----------



## Emzi00

And now I want popcorn.....


----------



## NubianFan

I don't want popcorn or a brother.


----------



## Emzi00

I could do without a brother too.


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Awwwww..... I think Lacie needs one of these... too cute.
> http://sacramento.craigslist.org/grd/4267621077.html


We already have one: 
'Cept he doesn't guard, he chases goats and swims in their water. :eyeroll:
Pretty much all he's good for is looking cute and being a barking rug.....


----------



## Emzi00

I like how some of the ads in California put "Hablo Español" at the end of a perfectly written English ad. :laugh:


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> We already have one:
> 'Cept he doesn't guard, he chases goats and swims in their water. :eyeroll:
> Pretty much all he's good for is looking cute and being a barking rug.....


Cute fluffy.


----------



## NubianFan

I want something to drink. I want diet coke but it is far too late at night for that.


----------



## goathiker

Hi guys


----------



## Emzi00

Hey Jill  :wave:


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Cute fluffy.


Don't you believe it!! He's a _baaad_boy! :lol: He eats (or drinks) anything and everything that stinks, or is important, or if you just touched it, or it's dirty, etc..etc.... :hair:

But that's a bad pic, he's much cuter for real.

Good night, I can't stay. :hug: Sleep well everyone!


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Sarah


----------



## Emzi00

Apparently I don't know how to make popcorn.... I killed it....


----------



## NubianFan

Night Sarah.


----------



## NubianFan

I settled for cranberry juice with a twist of lime...


----------



## NubianFan

hey Jill


----------



## Emzi00

Skittles.....


----------



## NubianFan

skittles is better than popcorn anyway


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie's alive  And now I feel like eating something... :laugh:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hey Jill  :wave:
I found some more of that weed you were telling me about... How it survived the -1 degree weather I do not know!


----------



## NubianFan

night guys


----------



## ksalvagno

Lacie - I hope your back is better

Jill - I hope you aren't swimming to your barn and everything is still standing

Skyla - I hope your mouth is better

Leslie - As beautiful as log homes are, you honestly don't want to own one. They are one heck of a lot of maintenance and very cold in the winter. Lived in one for 7 years and would never do it again. Beautiful home but never again.


----------



## Emzi00

Night Leslie


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Thanks Karen, my back is feeling a lot better today, still not 100% but way better than it was! 

I'm being very daring and eating in the dark tonight  (You can't see what's on your fork that way) :lol:


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Leslie...


----------



## Emzi00

...


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Thanks Karen, my back is feeling a lot better today, still not 100% but way better than it was!
> 
> I'm being very daring and eating in the dark tonight  (You can't see what's on your fork that way) :lol:


Good to hear Lacie, laughter really is the best medicine. 

Sooo daring! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It is, thank you for the laughs Emma! 

Lol, I don't know why, but it freaks me out when I can't see what's on my fork! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

It doesn't freak me out, it freaks me out when I can see that it's something nasty!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, if a bug lands on it or a baby spider...I'd like to know... :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Or like soup... if soup gets on the fork... run!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I only use a spoon for chocolate milk, and cereal! :lol: So in other words... I eat soup with a fork....shhhh....


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh: That's not weird at all


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And I don't really "drink" chocolate milk....I'm like a child and I "drink" it with a spoon...the whole glass, with a spoon....


----------



## Emzi00

That's what I do with hot chocolate, it's better that way


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It is! Huge flavor difference I swear


----------



## Emzi00

:lol: There sure is

I'm trying to decide on what I want to get from hoegger supply, this money is burning a whole in my pocket, but I need to be wise about it...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well get the most important thing first, which is easy, log on and click on the most expensive thing you see :ROFL:


----------



## Scottyhorse

So guys, what should I train Riley in? It'll be a while before I really start working him hard, but, oh well 
Reining
Barrel Race
Trail, ranch stuff
I think he'll be good at anything, really. Here is a picture of him I took when he was about 1 and a half. He's filled out and gotten a lot bigger. There was about 30 yearlings, and 6 adult quarter horses in one little pen and they all had to share one round bail of hay and one water tub. I chose him because he was really sweet, and all bitten up (I felt bad for him) and he let me pick his feet up right there in the middle of all the chaos. He also has "Imma Cool Skip" as his grandsire!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Oh look, the one from a couple weeks ago loaded without telling me :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

:slapfloor: Most important thing.... the two tee shirts and goat cookie cutter...  :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

I did not just drop my laptop off the couch.... :slapfloor:


----------



## Emzi00

I like reining, but I'm sure he could do anything you want to.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, if you don't plan on going to rodeos and events with him, I'd said just go trail riding.

And Emma, above all, a cookie cutter is most important! :lol: :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

Of course it's the most important, who doesn't love goat shaped sugar cookies? :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'd like to do some events. But I want to turn him into a good all around horse that anyone can ride. Plus we don't have any trails conveniently located. I know he can jump really, really well :lol: And he is sensitive to cues.


----------



## Emzi00

It really bugs me that in the catalog, they have boers wearing the packs...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:laugh: I can't even tell you how many times my laptop has fallen! Amazing it still works...

And roo has let me know, that yes, yes she can climb up onto my bed... She is 6 inches tall and she can get on my bed, fantastic...


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh: Silly little thing :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Goat pajamas!! :shocked:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

No pajamas! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

No, pajamas _for the goat!_


----------



## Emzi00

http://hoeggerfarmyard.com/xcart/Goat-Pajamas.html


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh...Well that's a whole nother story...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I do not like those... it's scarier than my Christmas present ensemble....


----------



## Emzi00

I don't know about that... your Christmas present ensemble was pretty scary...


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hey Lacie, have you started many horses? I have a couple questions.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Downright frightening! :lol:

Oh yeah, I've started and broke in lots of them. But... I don't do things by the book, so, ask at your own risk :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Goat bells..... interesting....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hey Emma... I misplaced my phone.... send me a random text?


----------



## Emzi00

I made it random alright :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Okay, so, right now when I am on him I am using a side pull bridle. Walking, flexing, and backing. Any other things that I can do with him? Like, walking him through/over things, etc. I just want him to be bomb proof and do whatever you ask of him. Have you heard of the Mustang Millionaire Competition? It amazes me what those people can do with their horses. Now of course I wont get there right now, I dont have enough experience, but they can get their horses to do anything.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Found it!  Pretty random Emma, lol

It was under my laptop... I put things in the weirdest places... :doh:


----------



## Emzi00

I like spelling Bingo in German, it sounds cool..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Scottyhorse said:


> Okay, so, right now when I am on him I am using a side pull bridle. Walking, flexing, and backing. Any other things that I can do with him? Like, walking him through/over things, etc. I just want him to be bomb proof and do whatever you ask of him. Have you heard of the Mustang Millionaire Competition? It amazes me what those people can do with their horses. Now of course I wont get there right now, I dont have enough experience, but they can get their horses to do anything.


Walk him over tarps, under tarps, make noises, go to the dollar store and get a bunch of balloons and bouncy balls. Place balloons in clusters randomly throughout your path before you take him riding. Toss a bouncy ball, or something in front of him or to the side of him at a walk. Shake branches as you ride under them, all kinds of stuff like that. But definitely start on a very small scale... You don't want to get bucked off!
Attach flags to the ends of small poles and pet him all over with the flags, underbelly, face, legs, etc.
Place a foot in a tire and get him to walk around the tire with that foot still in it (if that makes sense, lol). Get him to go across bridges if you have the opportunity. Place a board on the ground, get him to walk on it. Ride him through creeks, etc
Basically desensitize him to everything, tons of miles on him, lots of sweaty saddle pads, he'll get there!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well that is really weird how it quoted Emma, a billion pages back...


----------



## Emzi00

Weird indeed...


----------



## Emzi00

I still can't find that ad...


----------



## Scottyhorse

Thanks Lacie  He doesn't really like getting his faced touched, but he's pretty good with his feet and everything!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, if all is successful, he'll not care one way or the other when you touch is face. Reward him when he lets you, always end on a good note, and keep the lessons short :thumbup:

Anyhow, let me see if I can get rid of that weird quote...


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well, if all is successful, he'll not care one way or the other when you touch is face. Reward him when he lets you, always end on a good note, and keep the lessons short :thumbup:
> 
> Anyhow, let me see if I can get rid of that weird quote...


Last time I rode him it was probably for 15 or 20 mins... I will probably work on de sensitizing him while the arena is as muddy as it is.


----------



## Emzi00

Dang, it's getting late, I better get to bed :wave:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Night Emma :wave:


----------



## Emzi00

Night Lacie


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Emma


----------



## Scottyhorse

G'night Emma.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sydney, what channel is that show on? I'm interested... 
And if you have Netflix, or happen to come across it, you'll like the movie Buck.

There was this show, I think it was called Extreme Cowboy Race, that was a good show too.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Sydney, what channel is that show on? I'm interested...
> And if you have Netflix, or happen to come across it, you'll like the movie Buck.
> 
> There was this show, I think it was called Extreme Cowboy Race, that was a good show too.


It was a 3 or 4 episode mini series, and its over, but I think it was on Animal Planet. 
I've watched the movie Buck!  Its really cool. He comes to our town every year... My mom wants me to get Riley and I in next year.

I'll try and find that sometime


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Morning guys 

Thanks Karen  :hug: I feel much better so far today


----------



## nchen7

morning! still no water and it's been rainy. I had to trudge into the bush to get food for the goats (they don't really like hay). but they're nice a quiet now that they have food. I'm sweaty, but can't do anything about it.....sigh. the things we do for our animals.....


----------



## nchen7

good news is Buttercup still doesn't look like she's going into heat. maan....these last 3 weeks of waiting was long. I have no clue how I'm going to make it to May/June!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's good news about buttercup Ni! 

Stinks that you have no water though :/ must have missed that..


----------



## nchen7

oh....we've been having iffy water since Tuesday. Thursday it was shut off entirely. we haven't had a drip out of the taps since. there was a break in the main somewhere, and they found out Friday (yes....Friday), so theyre "working" on it. which means, there's about 10 guys standing around the site and 1 guy doing something. hopefully we'll get something soon b/c this is ridiculous! we're lucky b/c we have another house we can use, but it's not OUR house, so we're going back and forth a lot. it's so annoying!


----------



## sassykat6181

Sounds like union workers


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^yep... :/

Hopefully they will get it up and running soon :hug:


----------



## Trickyroo

Sorry you have no water Ni  Hope it gets fixed soon !

Hey Skyla , how are you feeling sweetie ? Hope your mouth is healing up and your able to eat. 
Ive been feeling sick as well , I think it's this crazy weather !


----------



## nchen7

Thanks guys. Yep, union. But, they seem to be worse here than others....

How's you pup doing Laura? The one who had siezures, I can remember his name....


----------



## littlegoatgirl

:wave: I'm back, but I ain't reading the 40 pages y'all conjured up! :lol: 

Anyway, I didn't get home from my bball tourney until midnight last night and had to get up for 8 AM church this morning, so I'm taking a nap!!! Talk to y'all in a bit


----------



## Emzi00

Have a good nap Sarah


----------



## Texaslass

I'm trying to load new pics in birth announcements, but the internet is slow today and it's taking a million years!! :hair:


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh: On my computer, it won't even attempt to load them.... my computer stinks.... you can sit there for two hours straight and it won't load...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Trickyroo said:


> Sorry you have no water Ni  Hope it gets fixed soon !
> 
> Hey Skyla , how are you feeling sweetie ? Hope your mouth is healing up and your able to eat.
> Ive been feeling sick as well , I think it's this crazy weather !


Good  
Yah I can eat fairly well now  my little stomach just can't fit it all anymore :lol: so I have to just eat little bits here and there


----------



## Texaslass

Got it up finally.


----------



## WillowGem

Texaslass, The internet is slowwwwwwww today...glad to know it's not just me. 

So, I just noticed the "go to first new post" option in front of the title of each thread. Beats the way I was doing it, going to the last page and going backwards trying to find my last post...doh!!:wallbang: 
Maybe I can keep up now...LOL!! 

Nchen7, I hope you get your water back soon...ugh!

I'm seriously thinking of getting another goat...Patrick needs a friend, Arthur and Merlin are so bonded and won't let him join their reindeer games. What do you all think, oh wait...silly question, right? :slapfloor:
Seriously, is it a good idea, or will the three of them gang up on the new one? I was thinking of getting a doe this time...of course my husband has no clue about this...YET!! :wink:


----------



## NubianFan

First of all, is that a hot air balloon in the back ground of your avatar, secondly, SEE what did I tell ya, you end up buying goats for your goats....


----------



## Texaslass

WillowGem said:


> Texaslass, The internet is slowwwwwwww today...glad to know it's not just me.
> 
> So, I just noticed the "go to first new post" option in front of the title of each thread. Beats the way I was doing it, going to the last page and going backwards trying to find my last post...doh!!:wallbang:
> Maybe I can keep up now...LOL!!


I never saw that button before........?! :? 

Still can't find it, that sure would help! :doh:


----------



## NubianFan

I just had the best meal ever and guess what I made it... I made yukon gold potatoes into homestyle hashbrowns with the skins still on just scrubbed and cut into cubes. Then I breaded and lightly seasoned with cajun seasoning cube steaks and fried them, then I made gravy out of the pan drippings and left over breading out of my shaker bag. YUUUMMM And if that wasn't wonderful enough. I put a roast in the crock pot with more yukon gold potatoes and a pkt of beefy onion soup mix. That will be done I estimate about 7 pm tonight in time for dinner!!! Can you tell I like food, and my own cooking when I get to cook?


----------



## NubianFan

Sarah it is right under post reply in the green bar on the far left side of the screen


----------



## WillowGem

It's the small light blue box with the down pointing arrow in it, to the left of the thread title. Just click on it and Voila' :snowbounce:


----------



## Texaslass

:doh: :doh: :doh:

Thanks!  I cannot believe I never saw that, shows how observant I am.   :lol:


----------



## WillowGem

NubianFan said:


> First of all, is that a hot air balloon in the back ground of your avatar, secondly, SEE what did I tell ya, you end up buying goats for your goats....


Yes it's a hot air balloon, it skimmed right over our house and landed at the end of our field.
I think the goat thought aliens had arrived....LOL!!

I really, really think Patrick needs a goat...heehee!! :wink:


----------



## Emzi00

WillowGem said:


> Texaslass, The internet is slowwwwwwww today...glad to know it's not just me.
> 
> So, I just noticed the "go to first new post" option in front of the title of each thread. Beats the way I was doing it, going to the last page and going backwards trying to find my last post...doh!!:wallbang:
> Maybe I can keep up now...LOL!!
> 
> Nchen7, I hope you get your water back soon...ugh!
> 
> I'm seriously thinking of getting another goat...Patrick needs a friend, Arthur and Merlin are so bonded and won't let him join their reindeer games. What do you all think, oh wait...silly question, right? :slapfloor:
> Seriously, is it a good idea, or will the three of them gang up on the new one? I was thinking of getting a doe this time...of course my husband has no clue about this...YET!! :wink:


Absolutely get another goat! Who doesn't want more goats?! :lol: And if you get a doe, you can have babies!


----------



## Texaslass

Emma, Leslie, go look at the babies!! :angry:


----------



## NubianFan

I thought it was strange that they are all looking at the camera instead of the hot air balloon. LOL and I guess in a way aliens had landed, it isn't everyday you see a hot air balloon. My mom, daughter and I saw one while driving one day and we could tell it was going down. We were about two hours from our house coming home from a day trip outing so we weren't exactly on home turf but I was determined to see that thing come down. So I chased it with my car and I was turning down side roads and then dirt roads trying to keep up with it, we finally did get to see it come down in a farmers field. It was really cool, no one was hurt or anything it wasn't like they crashed they were just running out of fire I guess and having to be forced to land. It was pretty awesome.


----------



## NubianFan

Where, Where are babies????


----------



## Texaslass

In birth announcements.  "Twin girls!"


----------



## sassykat6181

Sitting in the Baltimore airport on layover until 330 to Las Vegas


----------



## NubianFan

Blarg no fun


----------



## WillowGem

NubianFan said:


> I thought it was strange that they are all looking at the camera instead of the hot air balloon. LOL and I guess in a way aliens had landed


And you know goats...choosing between being scared of an alien landing or seeing Mom walking towards the pen with the possibility of food.
They'll choose the food every time. 

The new babies are adorable, Sarah...I love the black one!
Now I know where to get that new doe. :wink:


----------



## Trickyroo

nchen7 said:


> Thanks guys. Yep, union. But, they seem to be worse here than others....
> 
> How's you pup doing Laura? The one who had siezures, I can remember his name....


Thanks for asking  Yogi is doing OK , I had to put him on more meds , phono to be exact along with the original meds. He hasn't had a seizure since which is totally awesome. I hated to put him on so many medications , its just not a good thing , but there is really nothing else I can do for him. I want him to be seizure free , its so heartbreaking to see them go through them.
He still can get his grumpy moments , but they are less them before .
He does get really sleepy from them , which is to be expected . He is more playful and seems much more at ease with everything though  Before he was so uptight and growly at times , now he seems happy. There are those times he zones and goes into his growly snarly stages , but this is only at the other dogs , not directed at me. I look into his eyes and there is nobody there 
It literally breaks my heart. I can't say with confidence that when he is in his moods he wouldn't snap at me . It's not directed at anyone in particular , it is a "I'm upset at the moment , don't bother me" sort of thing and I leave him be..There is no point in trying to snap him out of it , it never lasts long. I try to ask him where is his beloved ball , but it only lasts a second or two , then he goes right back into growly Yogi. But , if this is what i have to deal with , its OK , i can handle his moments. The other dogs walk on tip toes around him when he is like this. But if he does go at them , its not with teeth , its all noise. Plus he does know he would get his butt kicked by my alpha female . Yuck , its horrid to see him like this , but the meds are keeping him seizure free , and thats what I want for him , if its all I can do.
He would most likely be better as a only dog , but thats not going to happen.
Yogi is staying with me .


----------



## WillowGem

Laura, that is so sad about your Yogi.
But he's with the best dog mom any special needs pup could ask for.

Do you have a picture of him? 
I love seeing pics other people's dogs and goats!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/csw/grd/4282197056.html

^^^ :think: ^^^


----------



## Emzi00

I have no idea why there is a chopstick in my closet....


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Why, Emma, I didn't know you were the type to eat Chinese food in your closet! :lol: :ROFL: :snowcheese: :wink: :smile: :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/csw/grd/4282197056.html
> 
> ^^^ :think: ^^^


I like her best for you of the one's you have posted, how tall are you Patrick? I would go look at her if I were you and take someone that knows horses. She sounds good.


----------



## NubianFan

Emzi00 said:


> I have no idea why there is a chopstick in my closet....


My daughter has been hiding in your closet eating chinese food.


----------



## NubianFan

We went walking. We didn't see anything very interesting today. Last evening when we went walking we spooked up a doe deer and she went off flagging her tail all the way. Whitetail.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

I'm about 5 foot 6-7 inches. :smile:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Heh, nice Emma


----------



## Emzi00

The thing is, there was only _one_ chopstick..... that's what freaks me out...


----------



## Texaslass

Maybe it wasn't a chopstick.......:-o


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> Maybe it wasn't a chopstick.......:-o


It was..........


----------



## NubianFan

She shouldn't be too short for you for right now then. Keep in mind they may be exaggerating her height a bit. She may be more like 14.1 but I still think she would work for you for quite a while. I ain't crazy about her neck, but it isn't anything that is detrimental. She is a little ewe necked. But that could partially be from bad riding, she is 13 though so likely it won't change much. If she is sane as they make her sound and there isn't something they are saying like she cribs or she has foundered or something she sounds like a good choice.


----------



## Texaslass

Bad joke...


----------



## Texaslass

I wish I knew as much about horses as you do, Leslie...


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

What's ewe necked? I don't think she looks like a sheep. :smile: :lol:

Also, what's w/t/c and wsca patterns? :? :smile:


----------



## NubianFan

Emzi00 said:


> The thing is, there was only _one_ chopstick..... that's what freaks me out...


Well that's because she heard you coming and in her haste to get away without being caught she dropped one of her chopsticks. Luckily she was eating noodles so she really only needed one to slurp the rest up.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Texaslass said:


> I wish I knew as much about horses as you do, Leslie...


Tell me about it! I know practically nothing of the subject. :wink:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Hey, I'm here but I won't be talking much


----------



## NubianFan

Ewe necked can also be called upside down muscling, it is where the under neck is more developed than the top of the neck. Hers is very slight really nothing to worry about mainly me being picky. 
w/t/c is walk, trot, canter. WSCA patterns has to be some gaming show in your area's patterns. I don't know what WSCA stands for but it would be like barrel pattern, pole bending pattern, keyhole pattern, barrel pick up possibly. She has been used as a youth gaming horse so she probably is spunky and has some get up and go, but if she is manageable enough for a youth rider and she wtc on roads riding trail too, she should be a good little all arounder horse. AND the bonus is say you ride her for 3 years til you out grow her height, she will still only be 16 and will be really marketable back into the youth gaming market. Or heck you may keep her forever and just ride a shorter horse. Unless you get over 6 foot wouldn't really be an issue anyway.


----------



## NubianFan

Texaslass said:


> I wish I knew as much about horses as you do, Leslie...


I have been immersed in them since I was five. There is really still a lot I don't know. But I ate, slept, breathed them for many years.


----------



## goathiker

WSCA is Western Saddle Club Association. She's a western pleasure horse. the neck is from being ridden with her head low below the shoulders for showing. 

Your not going to out grow her Patrick. You won't find a western horse much bigger than 15 hands around here.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Thanks, guys! Y'all rock! :smile:

Now if only I could find a saddle set! I don't really want a mis-match tack setup. :wink: I guess I'm just picky! :lol: :smile: My grandpa gifted me an old saddle a few years back; only problem is that it doubt it'd fit a pony!  It's soooo tiny!


----------



## NubianFan

My main horse is 14.1 but some people think riding short horses is funny. I am short so it sure doesn't matter for me. 
Okay good to know on the WSCA I knew it had to be some show association, but I had no idea for sure because around here it is the HHREA


----------



## goathiker

Oh, I wish you were closer. I have a 15" western saddle with semi-Arab bars in my shed along with the rear cinch, breast collar, and bridle to match. I'd sure let you borrow it until you got your own.


----------



## goathiker

NubianFan said:


> My main horse is 14.1 but some people think riding short horses is funny. I am short so it sure doesn't matter for me.
> Okay good to know on the WSCA I knew it had to be some show association, but I had no idea for sure because around here it is the HHREA


 Around here we think riding tall horses is funny. We duck our heads and dive through the brush...
The people on tall horses are getting smacked by tree limbs the whole way


----------



## NubianFan

I know, I like the short horses, easier to mount, easier to ride through forested areas, but some people just think it is funny. My tallest horse on my place is 14.3.


----------



## NubianFan

Jill I wish you could come to arkansas and go riding with me, you would have a blast riding Buddy's largo through the woods, it feels like flying. I would ride stink pot Navigator and let you ride Buddy.


----------



## goathiker

'Tis true...I've found that there 2 kinds of horse riders. The one type is really fun to see their horse freak at the sight of a loaded pack goat...

Since Patrick just wants a horse to go out riding with his friends, I think a retired western pleasure horse would do really well for him. I don't see any evidence of founder. She stands nice in the front, not camped out like she nervascular. They have a snaffle bit on her, which means her mouth isn't spoiled. She's a nice color and build...Girls will love her 'cause she's cute.


----------



## goathiker

That would be fun. It's been a while since I've ridden. Sydney said I could come ride with her as well. Maybe someday...


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Sorry for the lack of speech on my side. I'm building a grill right now! :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Buddy is just the most fun horse I have ever ridden. I loved Fire with all my heart but Buddy's largo and hand gallop are so fun.
Navigator is exceptionally smooth at his slow gait but he is a touch herd sour so if I ride him out alone, which I pretty much always do because it is just me that rides here, he throws a little rodeo til I get him away from the herd, but then he settles in and does his job just right.


----------



## NubianFan

Building a grill that is interesting, are you actually building one or just putting one together?


----------



## NubianFan

Buddy is 14.1 Nav is 14.3. Fire was 15.2


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

NubianFan said:


> Building a grill that is interesting, are you actually building one or just putting one together?


:doh: Sorry, putting one together/assembling. :wink: :hi5:


----------



## NubianFan

Well I didn't know some people make their own grills. They weld them together out of stuff they have around.


----------



## NubianFan

I think for that price that little mare is a steal. She is cute and I like the name Jinx


----------



## goathiker

I want to build a little smoker, it would be really nice for all the fish and such we catch. Maybe this summer...


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

NubianFan said:


> Well I didn't know some people make their own grills. They weld them together out of stuff they have around.


I wasn't "head slapping" at you. I was "head slapping" at me for not explaining it well. :wink:

A neighbor of mine welds fire rings. :smile:


----------



## NubianFan

I bought myself a smoker grill for my birthday present this year. It is enormous. It looks like a barrel that opens up in the middle. But it isn't it is manufactured that way.


----------



## Texaslass

NubianFan said:


> I have been immersed in them since I was five. There is really still a lot I don't know. But I ate, slept, breathed them for many years.


Green with jealousy....


----------



## goathiker

I started asking for a horse when I was 3.

I used to swipe a hackamore out of the neighbors garage and go ride their horse "Whiskey". I was 4 to 6 then. He would let me ride him around his field. Later I found out that the horse had never been properly broke and was considered dangerous to ride. I would have never known, he was so sweet to me.


----------



## NubianFan

I think most horses are careful of kids for some reason, plus he probably could tell you loved him, animals can tell who loves animals and who doesn't. My story isn't as sweet I was given a wild welsh pony when I was five for my birthday from my non horsey mom and dad, she was mean as the dickens. She used to try anything and everything to get me off of her, she has kicked me bitten me, bucked me off, jumped in the pond and swam with me, scraped me under trees and the barn ceiling, whatever she could think of. But I just kept getting on her. I got Fire when I was 13 I saved up my own money and bought him and I loved him like crazy. He was the best horse I have ever had.


----------



## NubianFan

My roast and potatoes in my crock pot sure are smelling good.


----------



## goathiker

I bet, that sounds good.
I fixed the water heater so, I can take a bath tonight finally.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Ok, grill is done. Now it's time to figure the cost of this super, super mini saddle. You could probably let a kid ride on it on a goat! It's that small! :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Funny, I looked all over for one of those not too long ago.


----------



## NubianFan

post a picture Patrick


----------



## NubianFan

boy that was a lot of alliteration


----------



## Emzi00

I like alliteration, it makes everything sound better...


----------



## nchen7

Laura, I'm sorry Yogi is special needs, but he has the best mommy to help him get through this. :hug: 

Horses are so fascinating! My friend is really into dressage and breeds whatever kind of horse is good for that (they're from germany?). As you can tell, I pretty much know very little abt horses except they're pretty!

Still no water.....it stopped being tolerable 2 days ago. Hoping it'll be fixed by tmr...


----------



## Texaslass

Oh joy, now all my goats have lice....


----------



## NubianFan

There are a lot of suitable horses from germany for dressage but was she talking about a trakehner?


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Ok, doing anything with this internet requires skill, skill that I don't have. :wink: :smile: But here's some:


----------



## nchen7

Leslie, I googled her horse, and I think she's a hanoverian


----------



## goathiker

Patrick, those old hob nail saddles are worth a bunch. Don't get ripped on it. That one is in great shape too. You might want to save it for your kids and grandkids.


----------



## NubianFan

Okay yeah those are used for dressage a lot too. I love trakehners


----------



## Emzi00

My brother kicked a hole in my door..... yay.....


----------



## nchen7

Apparently hers r pretty fancy. Her mare was brought in from Germany, and she was ranked 1st in something or other recently.... Can't tell u what. Lol


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

goathiker said:


> Patrick, those old hob nail saddles are worth a bunch. Don't get ripped on it. That one is in great shape too. You might want to save it for your kids and grandkids.


By "hob nail", what do you mean? What's a reasonable number?

Actually, that's an awesome idea! Neat little piece of history! :grin:

It has an 11" seat length (I think that's what it's called!?). :smile:


----------



## goathiker

Hob nails are the metal fasteners that are around the edges of the saddle. They aren't made or used anymore. I guess that the saddle is at least 75 years old.


----------



## NubianFan

Emzi00 said:


> My brother kicked a hole in my door..... yay.....


Why? And what did your parents think of that?


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> Why? And what did your parents think of that?


He gets mad easily. They weren't too pleased either.


----------



## goathiker

Her brother is one of those kids that I want to take on a very long hiking trip...


----------



## NubianFan

Man Patrick that saddle may be tiny but it is so cool and in such great shape. I don't know if I could sell it if I were you.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

goathiker said:


> Hob nails are the metal fasteners that are around the edges of the saddle. They aren't made or used anymore. I guess that the saddle is at least 75 years old.


:shocked: Really?!?!? That's amazing!! :smile: I also don't see a brand stamp. :sad: :sad:  I think it may be warn off?!? I have a number "1" on the wood piece underneath the seat P I don't know many terms yet. ) and a number "6" on the underside of the pommel. Does that mean anything? Or are they just manufacturer's stamps?


----------



## Emzi00

Jill, you'd need a couple cans of mace...


----------



## NubianFan

I hope they punished him.


----------



## Emzi00

He might have to pay for a new door, but beyond that.....


----------



## Texaslass

Jill, did you get my PM?

This stinks.. :/


----------



## goathiker

I'll look in just a second Sarah.


----------



## goathiker

Patrick, the manufacturer's stamp should be on the stirrup leather right above the buckle. It could be on either side. The 1 and 6 are seat size and tree size. That one is meant to fit a full size horse believe it or not...


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

goathiker said:


> Patrick, the manufacturer's stamp should be on the stirrup leather right above the buckle. It could be on either side. The 1 and 6 are seat size and tree size. That one is meant to fit a full size horse believe it or not...


It's just blank leather there. :/ Is there a possible secondary place?


----------



## goathiker

Sarah, I would treat them all with Cy-Lence pour on, which is safe for everyone including prego's and treat the bucks legs with mild Iodine. For the bucks, I would also give a dose of oral Ivermectin, which will stop the lice from laying anymore eggs.


----------



## goathiker

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> It's just blank leather there. :/ Is there a possible secondary place?


 If it's older than 1960 there just won't be a stamp. The secondary place is the top of the saddle horn.


----------



## goathiker

Oh, try above the buckle holes in the stirrup leather as well.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/csw/grd/4282197056.html
> 
> ^^^ :think: ^^^


Oh me likes!  she is stunning :drool: corse that Morgan is really showing through and I love that  
Lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:sigh: not having a good day


----------



## goathiker

Oh, that's too bad.


----------



## Emzi00

What's wrong? :hug:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

goathiker said:


> If it's older than 1960 there just won't be a stamp. The secondary place is the top of the saddle horn.





goathiker said:


> Oh, try above the buckle holes in the stirrup leather as well.


Struck out on both of those. :/ Maybe it's really, really old! :leap: :smile:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> What's wrong? :hug:


:sigh: I don't really want to talk about it on the open forum though... You can PM me If ya want though...


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

I'm sorry, Skyla. :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks Patrick :hug:


----------



## nchen7

I'm sorry you're not having a good day Skyla. :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks Ni... :hug: Me and my friend talked and cried for an hour or so.. It's all just like a bad dream.. Not sure it's totally sunken in yet...


----------



## nchen7

Awww!  hope u feel better soon, hun. :hug:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Supper time; talk to you all later. :wave: And, Skyla, hope you feel better soon; you don't deserve to feel sad. :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks guys :hug: y'all are the best


----------



## NubianFan

Night Patrick!


----------



## Emzi00

See ya Patrick


----------



## Texaslass

Emma, how long did it take for you to get results back from Biotracking?


----------



## Emzi00

Results get sent out Fridays. So about a week.


----------



## Emzi00

http://www.biotracking.com/LAB
Scroll down and it says....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm pulling blood this week.. I'm hoping to have it there for the Tue test next week!


----------



## Texaslass

Sorry, I should've looked. I'm all over the place tonight. :/
Looking up stuff about lice, and PMing a few different people, stress in the background of home life.... 

Um, mine says results on Wednesday for the preg. test, and results on Tuesday for CAE, if your sample is in before that....
I sent Suzi's on Fri., so hopefully it'll have gotten there in time for the earlier results... I'm impatient, lol
Today she was mooning at the bucks' pen, but otherwise not acting like she was in heat... :scratch: I hope she still has a kid. :/ 
She has bounced back really well, though. She's eating and everything, back to normal.


----------



## NubianFan

Sunday Blahs...


----------



## Emzi00

Pfft... Sundays are great!


----------



## NubianFan

I have always, my entire life, got a little bit of depression on sunday afternoons/evenings/nights. EVEN if I have the following monday off which doesn't make any sense to me.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

My friend used to get like that.. She doesn't anymore though..


----------



## Texaslass

I hate Sundays......


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Right now I'm not enjoying this one too much..


----------



## NubianFan

I have done ti since I was a girl, it would just come over me, it actually took me a while to notice it was always on sundays, tomorrow I will be fine, even at work it is like the death of something to me somehow. Also Sundays are technically supposed to be the first day of the week, I have never seen it that way, to me they are the last.


----------



## Texaslass

To me they aren't a part of the week, they are a weird time warp in which you can't move forward or backward, and nothing meaningful can happen, you just wander about in limbo searching for something you can't find........


----------



## NubianFan

YES!!! that is how it feels to me exactly. Like you are just stuck in blah land.


----------



## NubianFan

I never meant to start a war
I just wanted you to let me in
I guess instead of using force 
I shoulda just let you win


----------



## Texaslass

EW, I can't stand Miley!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

My head hurts.. I'm gonna go to bed.. Or try anyway..

Night guys.. Thanks for your hugs and talking  :hug:


----------



## Emzi00

Sundays are just another day to me, although I like them because I'm not usually as busy so I can have my Emma and Abba time


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> EW, I can't stand Miley!


I didn't even know that was Miley... shows just how much I don't know... :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

G'Night Skyla :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> I didn't even know that was Miley... shows just how much I don't know... :lol:


LOL! Same here!


----------



## Texaslass

I only knew cause we watched Hannah Montana for a while; I never liked her, but those shows are pretty funny. 
Then I recognized her voice on the radio, that's how I knew.


----------



## NubianFan

I don't like Miley but I can relate with those lyrics, likely she didn't even write them just sang them.


----------



## Texaslass

Oh Good Night Skyla! :hug:


----------



## NubianFan

Night Skyla


----------



## Texaslass

NubianFan said:


> I don't like Miley but I can relate with those lyrics, likely she didn't even write them just sang them.


Lol, she didn't! I actually looked that up once, don't ask me why. it was written by like five different people, not her at all.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Guys... One last thing.. Cause I'm being so paranoid and don't have enough on my plate right now.. I have to go back to the Drs tomorrow for him to check my mouth and what not.. Idk why but I'm freaking out that I will have an infection... :/ 
Why do I have anxiety over such stupid things? 
I think I'm just over emotional right now...


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Night y'all!

Sorry about the lice Sarah. That really stinks. I'm really excited, only 3 months!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Guys... One last thing.. Cause I'm being so paranoid and don't have enough on my plate right now.. I have to go back to the Drs tomorrow for him to check my mouth and what not.. Idk why but I'm freaking out that I will have an infection... :/
> Why do I have anxiety over such stupid things?
> I think I'm just over emotional right now...


Don't worry about Skyla. I do the same thing, I worry whenever I go to any doctor that I'm gonna have something wrong and usually I never do. I'm flipping out because my mom might take me to get a flu shot tomorrow since I got it REALLY bad last year (over my bday  my 13th no less.) but I hate shots, I'm so nervous!! I was googling how to make them hurt less! Turns out they actually don't hurt, your brain works up this complex thing about how they're gonna hurt so then it does! That's why they didn't hurt when I was little, because I didn't know they were supposed to! :sigh: why must we grow up and get complicated minds?

Anyway Skyla, just relax. Focus on something else, like after the appt. something you are going to do. In sure you'll be just fine, and if you happen to have an infection, the doctor knows what he's doing, trust me :hug: love ya! G'night!


----------



## NubianFan

Well it will be okay, just try not to worry, worry is unproductive. I know that is easier said than done sometimes.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks guys :hug: I think my mind is just messed up today... It hurts right now lol.. 

Well.. I'm gonna go brush what teeth I can and rinse the rest lol night guys  :hug: thank you all so much  you really have no idea :hug:


----------



## Texaslass

What Sarah said.  G'night Skyla, we love ya, don't forget! :hug:


----------



## Texaslass

oop, didn't see how long ago that was. Oh well.


----------



## NubianFan

urgh netflix not make it no better....


----------



## goathiker

Blech...



Sarah, do you need me to send you some CyLence?


----------



## Texaslass

Thanks Jill, but I think we can manage to get something near here.  Right now I'm just trying to figure out which one is the safest and best (and most affordable!)


----------



## goathiker

Well, what I like about CyLence is that it is a spot on like Advantage for dogs, it's safe for preggos, no milk withdrawal, and no breathing of pesticide dust for me or the goats.


----------



## Texaslass

What about Ivermectin pour on, that's safe for preg. does, right? I can get that in town, like 2 miles away..


----------



## Scottyhorse

So, coming home, on the highway, while its pitch black, we find this guy. So now he's at our house.


----------



## NubianFan

He looks happy


----------



## Scottyhorse

He has gone pshyco :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Looks like an older black lab or black lab mix. Do you think he is lost or do you think someone dumped him?


----------



## NubianFan

he obviously doesn't get the sunday blues!:lol:


----------



## goathiker

I see some terrier in there too.


----------



## NubianFan

Do y'all ever have so many people to pray for that you fall asleep halfway through your prayer? That has been me lately. One night I feel asleep started dreaming some weird dream, then woke up and realized I hadn't finished my prayers so I said I was sorry to Jesus and started back praying where I left off, I think that is really weird I had never done that before.


----------



## Texaslass

Yes! That has been happening to me a lot lately!
Well, actually, I just kind of go into a dosing state for a while where I'm not quite asleep, then wake up half an hour later or something, finish my prayers and then go to sleep.


----------



## NubianFan

LOL well I am glad I am not the only one. I actually felt kind of embarrassed, here I am talking to Jesus and fall asleep and dream then wake up. 
On a side note, my daughter found an old bird book of mine and was looking at it, then she found a picture of grouse chicks and had a cuteness overload, so she made me google grouse chicks so she could ooo and ahhhh over them. LOL


----------



## NubianFan

well I better get around and go to bed.


----------



## Texaslass

Me too, before my eyes do this :ROFL: :


----------



## NubianFan

LOL night


----------



## Texaslass

Night everybody. :wave:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Better pic


----------



## Scottyhorse

NubianFan said:


> Looks like an older black lab or black lab mix. Do you think he is lost or do you think someone dumped him?


He was just running loose down the highway, no collar.


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> I see some terrier in there too.


He's a really sweet dog. Ran right over to me on the highway, and just circled around my legs. Opened up the car door and he hopped right in and say by the window like he belonged. Didn't mind the other dogs barking at him one bit. Went over and showed him to the goats and he couldn't care less. Too bad we won't be able to keep him. But our house would be crowded with four dogs in it. My dad and brother don't know about him yet either. They're at the movies.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Morning guys :wave:



NubianFan said:


> Do y'all ever have so many people to pray for that you fall asleep halfway through your prayer? That has been me lately. One night I feel asleep started dreaming some weird dream, then woke up and realized I hadn't finished my prayers so I said I was sorry to Jesus and started back praying where I left off, I think that is really weird I had never done that before.


Leslie I do that I all the time... :hug: I always say sorry too.. But I don't think he minds as much as we think... My friends sent me an email once after I told her about it and how upset I was.. Made me feel soo much better..


----------



## nchen7

Skyla, hope you're feeling better today.

Sydney, that dog is CUTE! wonder if he just got lost somewhere?? I love that smile though.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks Ni  :hug: I am feeling better.. Still sad and upset... But the sleep sure helped..

He sure is an adorable little guy Sydney!


----------



## nchen7

still no heat from Buttercup as of this morning. i'm getting really hopeful!

now the wait to see if Missy is bred. gotta wait until the end of this week. I really don't know i'm going to make it to kidding time. it's only been 3 weeks and it feels like torture!

how's your mouth feeling Skyla?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Good to hear about your girl!  
Hopefully your other one is bred too!

My mouth is feeling good thanks Ni  went to the Dr and he said it all looked good and I was healing ahead of schedule  and I can eat anything I feel safe putting in my mouth  so that's good 

And they have me and my mom a $5 Dunkin's gift card  lol!


----------



## nchen7

sweet!!! see, no infection! didn't need to worry after all!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah I know.. Hehe! I was just having a rough day yesterday... So I tend to think of the worst on top of my problems.. :sigh: 

Oh! And he said the cyst I had in there was non-cancerous or anything of the sorts!  luckily I had forgotten about that and didn't worry :lol:


----------



## nchen7

oh, that's good news!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yep it is


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hey everybody. We may have found the dogs' owner.

On another note... My neighbor is over and he offered to take my two does that can't breed. He would just have them eating brush. He does have one Boer wether that we gave him... And he now has three legs because he was hit by a car (no fence) so he amputated it. I want to get them gone, and I have an option RIGHT here, but it's not a good option.  He also said that he would pay me for them if he can eat them (or sell them to butcher) but I don't really like that idea either. I wanted them to go to pet homes but I'm not finding any. :sigh:


----------



## nchen7

uh-oh....rock and hard place..... that's a tough one Sydney. you think you can wait it out a little longer to see if you can find a pet home?


----------



## Scottyhorse

I've had them listed for 5 or 6 months already :/ I've just put so much effort into taming them into the pets they are now (were totally wild when we first got them, have had them for a little over 1.5 years) that to just send them to get butchered is hard for me.. :/


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

What do you have them listed for Sydney?


----------



## Emzi00

Ich liebe meine Ziegen.............


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Don't we all?


----------



## Emzi00

Well, not everyone... but most of us.  And we're so cool that we can say it in German :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

So, my algebra book says, "Suppose you have $20 in your bank account."
That sounds about right :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Ich liebe meine Frettchen und meine Pferd und meine Ziegen.


----------



## NubianFan

Und meine Tochter


----------



## Emzi00

Ich liebe mein Hund. Mein Hund hat lange Haare.


----------



## NubianFan

Mein Hund hat kurz haare.


----------



## goathiker

Storm's over. The gutter didn't get bent


----------



## NubianFan

Mein Katze hat lange haare.


----------



## NubianFan

Does that make it easier to reassemble?


----------



## goathiker

I don't think it will be reassembled. The other half of the roof is ripped off and folded back on top of the house. The sliding glass doors are broken. The gutter could go on my barn now though.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Babette ist fällig 77 Tage! Und ich denke, Buffy ist auch gezüchtet.


----------



## Texaslass

Wow, that must've been some storm Jill!! :shocked: I'm so sorry for the damage! 


In other news, I got Cylence today- I went by Fias Co farm's dosage, 1 cc per 25 lbs, just got done with them all....
My dad has pyrethin (sp?) for the garden, I was thinkin' I could use that to spray the floors and walls....
Do you know the solution or whatever you call it for that, Jill?
Oh, and should I do the new babies with the Cylence? (they're 6 days old already!)


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Wow Jill, I think you need to move some place else!!


----------



## Texaslass

I had to wash down poor Breck's legs, they were worse than I thought. 
Not horrible, but raw and painful-looking. I washed them with w/ warm water and homemade castile shampoo w/ some essential oils in it like tea tree and some others, then I rinsed it off and applied iodine. Later I'm going to put some salve or ointment on.
None of the others have sores or rawness, though, that's good.


----------



## NubianFan

Dru ist fällig 112 Tage!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yay! Ich hasse es, wartet auf Baby Ziegen, geboren zu werden! :hair: :lol:
Moon ist fällig 44 Tage!


----------



## goathiker

It was just a lucky gust of wind. Wouldn't have happened if our neighbor didn't insist on cutting down the Cedar trees that used to block the wind. It will get fixed better than before. 

Sarah the garden spray should have a formula for dog kennels on it. The CyLence on the adults should kill the lice on the babies too. It stays on them for 28 days.


----------



## Emzi00

Babette is...... and I think, Buffy is also...... :scratch:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Babette is...... and I think, Buffy is also...... :scratch:


Babette is due in 77 days, and I think Buffy is bred too.


----------



## Emzi00

77 days!!!! Yay!!!!!


----------



## NubianFan

Es ist mein erstes Mal. Unheimlich!!!!


----------



## NubianFan

I will admit that last one I had to do google translate on to figure it out and figure out my reply.
The others I could figure out parts of it and was only looking up a word on google here or there.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

What's up with all the German?!


----------



## NubianFan

We are Germans. Actually I don't know that, but I do have a lot of German ancestry.


----------



## Emzi00

Yeah, German needs to stop.... I only get bits n pieces of it....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! I'm getting none of it :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

You know more than I do Emma, I had help from my friend Google. LOL


----------



## Emzi00

I could figure most of it out, but I don't trust Google, if I want to know what it means I'd rather ask than go to Google...


----------



## NubianFan

I had a horrid day at work today so I am basically a blob of jello. It was so stressful that when it was time to go home I literally sat in my office staring in silence for about 30 minutes before I finally got up the gumption to go home. 
Since I have been home I have been laying here talking german to y'all. My brain and my nerves are mush and my muscles and bones are jello. 
So I am going to go eat something because I need sustenance.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:hug: not fun.. That was pretty much me yesterday..


----------



## NubianFan

I'm not sad, just over stressed and exhausted. It is just one of those situations with people, where you wish you could help more but bureaucracy ties your hands to a great extent, so I ran around all day looking for alternative solutions. It has it's good side. Also sometimes I feel colleagues don't really grasp the seriousness of some of these situations til long after I got it. So trying to convince them this is a real issue is sometimes exhausting. 
These type days are the battlefield days.


----------



## nchen7

WATER CAME BACK ON!!!!! :stars:

sorry Leslie you're having a bad day. :hug:


----------



## NubianFan

Yay for water! I had rather be without electricity than without running water.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Eh.. No fun Leslie 

Yay!! So happy to hear it Ni!  :stars:


----------



## nchen7

Leslie, that's what I keep saying! but we have solar panels so we're never out of power....


----------



## Texaslass

goathiker said:


> Sarah the garden spray should have a formula for dog kennels on it. The CyLence on the adults should kill the lice on the babies too. It stays on them for 28 days.


You mean it just rubs off on to the babies?

Our stuff is called "Py-ganic"; the part of the label with directions is not on the bottle anymore, but my dad might have it somewhere not sure...


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> What do you have them listed for Sydney?


I think $150 or $175 for the pair, OBO.


----------



## goathiker

The lice will get killed jumping from the babies to the adults. 

The PyGanic mix is one teaspoon to a gallon of water. The animals must be removed from the premises for 12 hours after spraying. Wear a mask, hat, and long sleeves while spraying and shower afterward. It's not that dangerous, many people are allergic to it though.


----------



## Texaslass

Yeah, my dad wears all that when he sprays the field... 
We have one of those backpack sprayers, so that should work great. 
Thank you!! I guess we could put them in the dog's yard and do it first thing in the morning, then put them back late at night. 
Do you think we should muck out the barns first?


----------



## goathiker

Mucking out would be good. Then you can kill worm larvae on the dirt at the same time.


----------



## goathiker

Hmm...If I made a new chicken pen with a creek down the center and a nice bridge for them to go back and forth, would they be so dumb that they would drown themselves anyway?


----------



## Scottyhorse

At our old house, we had a creek running through the property (13 acres). We had a bridge over it. The chickens would use the bridge, and fly over it. We lived there for 6 years, and maybe lost one....

Should be getting my test results tomorrow.


----------



## goathiker

Well, hopefully it will be good news. I hope they figure out what's going on at least.


----------



## NubianFan

goathiker said:


> Hmm...If I made a new chicken pen with a creek down the center and a nice bridge for them to go back and forth, would they be so dumb that they would drown themselves anyway?


:slapfloor: chickens... gotta love em


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Well, hopefully it will be good news. I hope they figure out what's going on at least.


They should.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I hate chickens...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Night guys  :wave:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

NubianFan said:


> Do y'all ever have so many people to pray for that you fall asleep halfway through your prayer? That has been me lately. One night I feel asleep started dreaming some weird dream, then woke up and realized I hadn't finished my prayers so I said I was sorry to Jesus and started back praying where I left off, I think that is really weird I had never done that before.


I do!  :smile:



NubianFan said:


> We are Germans. Actually I don't know that, but I do have a lot of German ancestry.


I think I have mostly German and Irish ancestry. :smile:



J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I hate chickens...


Ditto :smile:

That was my catch-up post! :greengrin: :wink:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

G'night, Skyla! :wave: I'm only staying for a very little while. :wink:

So, today I had to miss my 4-H meeting because of a more important Scout meeting! :hair: Why can't we all have no responsibilities?  :smile: I can't complain though, it's done and I won't have to do it again for a while. :grin:


----------



## Scottyhorse

G'Night Skyla. 

So I was talking to my mom about my neighbor maybe buying the girls for butcher, and my brother said: 
"Oh, I don't think they will feel the shotgun slug going through their brain." 

Are you kidding me!?!?!?!?!?!?!
Final straw.
I punched him in the arm. :/
He knew that would hurt me.
And it did. 
But only someone with a sick and twisted brain would say something like that.
It was uncalled for. He knew that. 
Yet he did it anyways.
I wish I could just have a normal relationship with him. 
Why would he say something like that..?
And apparently he's not talking to me, after I said that was sick and twisted. We will see how long that lasts. 





.
:sigh:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

:roll: :hug:

Does he raise animals? I don't think most people know how attached we are to goats, even when they're just used for pets. I'd practically DIE if someone said that to me! I'm sorry, Sydney. :hug:


----------



## Emzi00

I'm sorry Sydney. :hug: I'm not however going to give any input and such... since I am by no means good with siblings...


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> :roll: :hug:
> 
> Does he raise animals? I don't think most people know how attached we are to goats, even when they're just used for pets. I'd practically DIE if someone said that to me! I'm sorry, Sydney. :hug:


He has chickens. Many have died under his care (mostly lack of water). He's had fish and other small pets, and takes bad care of them. He's just really unresponsible. And I agree, nobody knows how much I love my goats. I didn't know what to do when he said that, I just sat there and stared at him for a few seconds. Ug, WHY would someone do that?!


----------



## Scottyhorse

And thanks Patrick. :hug: :sigh: Recently he's just said so many things like that to me. I don't get it.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> I'm sorry Sydney. :hug: I'm not however going to give any input and such... since I am by no means good with siblings...


Neither am I. I thought having a little brother would be fun when I was four, but I am just not cut out for having a sibling.  I wish I was.


----------



## Emzi00

Dein Bruder ist blöd. :hug:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Sydney, just remember the golden rule. :wink: My prayers are for you tonight (And your brother's behavior.). :wink: :hug:


----------



## Texaslass

Pfft! I think being irresponsible is just a brother thing!! :roll:
Sorry though. :hug:


----------



## Emzi00

Older brothers aren't really much better.. I wish I was an only child sometimes..


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Emzi00 said:


> Dein Bruder ist blöd. :hug:


I agree with that! Whatever that means... :wink: :smile:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Sydney, just remember the golden rule. :wink: My prayers are for you tonight (And your brother's behavior.). :wink: :hug:


Thanks Patrick, that really means a lot :hug:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Texaslass said:


> Pfft! I think being irresponsible is just a brother thing!! :roll:
> Sorry though. :hug:


Probably. Thanks :hug:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> I agree with that! Whatever that means... :wink: :smile:


Ditto.


----------



## ksalvagno

I guess I am glad that I only had sisters. While we had our disagreements, it was never all out war or being super mean to each other. Of course my mom didn't put up with us being mean to each other and you didn't want to make my dad angry.

Leslie - I hope you have a better day tomorrow.

Jill - I hope everything can be fixed easily at your place.

Sydney - It is very hard to know something may go for meat when you care so much about it. This is going to be a hard decision for you.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Texaslass said:


> Pfft! I think being irresponsible is just a brother thing!! :roll:
> Sorry though. :hug:


I'm a brother...  JK :wink: :slapfloor: :slapfloor:



Emzi00 said:


> Older brothers aren't really much better.. I wish I was an only child sometimes..


I'm the middle kid; one older, one younger; it's not much fun! :sad: :smile: :smile: All I'll say is: brothers have their goods and bads.


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Older brothers aren't really much better.. I wish I was an only child sometimes..


But you have an awesome older brother! *jealousy*


----------



## Scottyhorse

Now my brother is throwing stuff at me. Real mature.


----------



## Texaslass

Sorry Patrick!  I didn't think of that...
Might be worse when they have an older sister who is responsible... onder:


----------



## Emzi00

I'm the youngest, and the only girl. Fun stuff right there. :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> But you have an awesome older brother! *jealousy*


I have two older brothers. A half brother and a whole brother. My half brother is okay... I don't even consider my whole brother my brother.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

G'night, guys! :wave:


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> I have two older brothers. A half brother and a whole brother. My half brother is okay... I don't even consider my whole brother my brother.


So he went from awesome to okay?... :? :lol:

Sorry. :hug:

Night Patrick! I am leaving too.


----------



## Texaslass

Everything I write tonight sounds weird, don't mind the strange wording and all....  Sometimes my brain just quits. :lol:
Night everyone, I'm gone! :wave:


----------



## ksalvagno

Good night Patrick and Sarah


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Why do things have to be so expensive? :sigh:


----------



## ksalvagno

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Why do things have to be so expensive? :sigh:


I ask myself the same thing every time we have a problem with our house that has to be fixed. But I'm guessing you are talking animal related?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Both, lol. I need new floors for the entire house, and I was looking further into shipping puppies and goats, the cheapest I can ship them out is $410 (including the vet checks, health cert, crate, etc). I was hoping it would be cheaper for everybody.


----------



## ksalvagno

Wow, that sure isn't cheap to ship.

Know the feeling on the floors. We have to replace flooring in every room of our house. No matter what we do, we can't seem to get less than $500 for each room. Most over $500. The only thing we don't install is carpet. I suppose if we knew how to install carpeting, we could find remnants. But we would want the carpet stretched properly and any seams properly done. We put laminate down in our hallway and we did it ourselves and it still was almost $600 and no labor costs! :wallbang: :hair:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I hear that! I haven't even begun to price flooring for each room, but $2+ a square foot isn't cheap! I don't have carpet because it wouldn't last but 2 minutes around here with all the mud, dirt, water flooding (leaks and breaks are bound to happen), and animals, but I want to replace all of it with hardwood so it will last.

Carpet is actually very easy to install, I bet there is some contractor videos on youtube about it.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Now my brother is throwing stuff at me. Real mature.


----------



## ksalvagno

It probably would be easy enough to learn but another problem is time. DH works a lot of hours so his patience is not there plus is usually tired. We have done enough hardwood/laminate floors that it isn't a big deal and we already have the equipment to do the hardwood/laminate floors.

Our old house had either tile or hardwood. This house is going to have a mixture of tile, laminate and carpet. The dogs did a number on the hardwood floors at the old house and supposedly laminate will fare better. I guess we will see.


----------



## ksalvagno

Scottyhorse said:


> Now my brother is throwing stuff at me. Real mature.


Still? Time to move to another room where you can close the door on him.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Ok I am back. Sorry for the double post (my last post) 
I was out with the horses and the goats. They always make me feel better.


----------



## Scottyhorse

ksalvagno said:


> Still? Time to move to another room where you can close the door on him.


Double post :lol: The joys of quality Internet :slapfloor:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

ksalvagno said:


> It probably would be easy enough to learn but another problem is time. DH works a lot of hours so his patience is not there plus is usually tired. We have done enough hardwood/laminate floors that it isn't a big deal and we already have the equipment to do the hardwood/laminate floors.
> 
> Our old house had either tile or hardwood. This house is going to have a mixture of tile, laminate and carpet. The dogs did a number on the hardwood floors at the old house and supposedly laminate will fare better. I guess we will see.


I was looking at pergo floors (the laminate flooring that snaps together), but water would seep in the cracks and swell the floor I think. I have linoleum floors but they are wrecked, and ready old.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I am now the owner of 6 bettas as of last night. Woww...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Did they spawn?


----------



## Scottyhorse

No, I was at Petco and they had some really cool looking ones there. So, I got two males. (I had to set another tank up for one of them..... )


----------



## goathiker

Dang, I shouldn't have looked at ads. This poor baby is only about 7 miles away...


----------



## Scottyhorse

Aquarium spam!

























This one has a betta in it but he just injured himself (noticed while I was taking pictures) so need to figure out how to treat) 







(Lights are off in this ine)














And then I have one more betta but he's upstairs. All my tanks have a betta in them, and three are community tanks.


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Dang, I shouldn't have looked at ads. This poor baby is only about 7 miles away...


Aww, are you going to go on a rescue mission?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Your tanks are coming along nicely! Be sure to change the water every so often as wood releases tannic acid into the water. 

You must resist the urge Jill! You don't need another mouth to feed.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh, I just watched a crazy video where these guys put their cell phones on a table, and encircled some popcorn kernels with the phones, then they called those phones on the table, and the popcorn on the table started popping :shock:


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, in about 20 years there will be a major brain tumor plague from all the kids with phones to their heads all the time. 

I want to keep a doeling from guinen next year so, no danger of a rescue mission. My neighbor wants a pair of brush goats though and I could help him get her healthy.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Your tanks are coming along nicely! Be sure to change the water every so often as wood releases tannic acid into the water.
> 
> You must resist the urge Jill! You don't need another mouth to feed.


Thanks Lacie  I don't mind the tannins. If it gets real bad I will do something about it, but, it makes it more natural. 

So, one of the new ones is sick/injured. He's got a big patch on his head where you can see the injury. He's lethargic, and having trouble swimming and staying upright. The filter (aquatec 5-15) was blowing him around so I turned it off for now. Thinking to start I should try and baffle the water flow, turn the temp up, and start treating with epsome salt? Not sure if he will eat, I usually don't feed the Bettas for 2-3 days after they get here. Otherwise I would try blanched peas too. Any ideas?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Oh, I just watched a crazy video where these guys put their cell phones on a table, and encircled some popcorn kernels with the phones, then they called those phones on the table, and the popcorn on the table started popping :shock:


I just saw that a couple days ago! :shock:


----------



## ksalvagno

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I was looking at pergo floors (the laminate flooring that snaps together), but water would seep in the cracks and swell the floor I think. I have linoleum floors but they are wrecked, and ready old.


If you get a lot of water, then laminate would be bad. Yes it would swell up. We are putting laminate where water isn't a worry. The kitchen and bathrooms have tile.

There are only the 2 of us with 3 older dogs and 4 cats in the house so we don't get a lot of mud and water (or pee) on the floor.


----------



## ksalvagno

Scottyhorse said:


> Aquarium spam!
> This one has a betta in it but he just injured himself (noticed while I was taking pictures) so need to figure out how to treat)
> 
> (Lights are off in this ine)
> 
> And then I have one more betta but he's upstairs. All my tanks have a betta in them, and three are community tanks.


Tanks look great!


----------



## ksalvagno

goathiker said:


> Dang, I shouldn't have looked at ads. This poor baby is only about 7 miles away...


Sounds like a good project to help the neighbor! She is a cutie!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Morning guys  :wave:


----------



## nchen7

morning!

i'm feeling sleepy last night. made some soap and couldn't sleep well worrying about it. lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol! 
I feel more rested today then I have the past two days  I slept in a bit.. Lol!


----------



## margaret

Hey y'all.
Just thinking I am really glad to have goats, yesterday morning I was getting frustrated with some algebra so I went out to see my goats and they were just out enjoying the sun, they came over to see if I had treats then just walked around waitng to be petted. I love those pretty girls, they made me feel a lot better whenever I am fed up with school..... wish I could spend the whole day in my goat pen


----------



## nchen7

I hear you Margaret!

I'm making soap for my friend's wedding (as favours, and my wedding present to them), and I got partial gel on the soap last night. sigh.... hoping tonight's batch will result in full gel.....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I know what you mean Margaret


----------



## nchen7

I know when i'm done work at the end of Jan, i'm going to spend a lot of time with my goats. I told my bf that when the babies are born, he's going to lose me for about a month.....


----------



## Scottyhorse

ksalvagno said:


> Tanks look great!


Thanks! I have 6 right now. One looks really bad.. Just waiting for more money :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

goathiker said:


> Dang, I shouldn't have looked at ads. This poor baby is only about 7 miles away...


Aw, she looks sweet! Poor thing.  Nubian LaMancha..?
Are you going to get her??


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

ksalvagno said:


> If you get a lot of water, then laminate would be bad. Yes it would swell up. We are putting laminate where water isn't a worry. The kitchen and bathrooms have tile.
> 
> There are only the 2 of us with 3 older dogs and 4 cats in the house so we don't get a lot of mud and water (or pee) on the floor.


There's always something that will soak our floors, one way or another. Most commonly would be knocking a glass off the counters, dropping a calf bottle and the top comes off, sink line flooded the floor, shower water, toilet back overflows, waterbed explosions, the icemaker in the fridge fails and floods the floor, aquarium leaks. Just my average issues :lol: or that time I was carrying milk pails in and had an episode of off balance, and the bucket slammed into the couch and milk went everywhere :laugh:


----------



## nchen7

oh geeze.... would tiles work? except, they may crack.....

i usually leave these decisions to my bf. he likes designing houses and decorating. i just say "yay/nay" to things, and he runs with it. lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I did think about tile, but somehow, I'd find a way to crack them, or the inevitable...how would I get milk out from between them??

I decided I need a stainless steel house with floor drains! :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## Scottyhorse

The blood test didn't show anything. NOTHING. I'm crying right now. I haven;t cried this hard in a long time. It's not possible. No way. I'm numb. I'm shocked. This has been going on since they third grade. It's everyday now. EVERYDAY my joints hurt. Everyday. I just... I can't believe it. I can't take this. There HAS to be something wrong. It's not normal for a person, especially a young healthy person, to have joint pains everyday of the year. It's just not. I don't know what to do. They think I need to drink more. I already drink enough. Just... oh my gosh. Why. Why. Why. Why. My dad said they saw something in the xrays of my lower back but I don't even remember what it is. But nothing. They found nothing.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Have you been checked for degenerative joints? Maybe your joints don't have enough fluid to keep from wearing together?
I'm sorry Sydney :hug:


----------



## nchen7

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I decided I need a stainless steel house with floor drains! :ROFL: :slapfloor:


b/c that's not a creepy, murder house...... :chin:



Scottyhorse said:


> The blood test didn't show anything. NOTHING. I'm crying right now. I haven;t cried this hard in a long time. It's not possible. No way. I'm numb. I'm shocked. This has been going on since they third grade. It's everyday now. EVERYDAY my joints hurt. Everyday. I just... I can't believe it. I can't take this. There HAS to be something wrong. It's not normal for a person, especially a young healthy person, to have joint pains everyday of the year. It's just not. I don't know what to do. They think I need to drink more. I already drink enough. Just... oh my gosh. Why. Why. Why. Why. My dad said they saw something in the xrays of my lower back but I don't even remember what it is. But nothing. They found nothing.


oh. :hug: i'm so sorry! it sucks when that happens. have you seen alternative medicine dr's? TCM, osteopaths?


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'm not sure what all they tested for. I would have rather heard I had something wrong then nothing. At least if I had something wrong it would be treatable. They surely can't expect me to take Ibuprofin every 6 hours for the rest of my life. I just can't believe it. They don't understand how hard it is sometimes.


----------



## nchen7

no, you shouldn't have to take meds for the rest of your life. there is a reason, they're just not finding it. if you haven't already, try an alternative medicine doctor. ask around for a reputable one.

i used to suffer from horrendous eczema, and after visiting lots of regular doctors without any answers, i went to a really good TCM and figured it out. a few months later (and some really nasty meds), my eczema was 80% better.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians

Scottyhorse said:


> I'm not sure what all they tested for. I would have rather heard I had something wrong then nothing. At least if I had something wrong it would be treatable. They surely can't expect me to take Ibuprofin every 6 hours for the rest of my life. I just can't believe it. They don't understand how hard it is sometimes.


Hi. I'm kind of a newcomer here. I hope you don't mind me butting in. I'm just feeling very empathetic for you and the pain you are dealing with. Have you been seeing a Rheumatologist? I have severe RA and Osteo arthritis. Your joint pain sounds like RA. It's so important to catch it early. I hope they are being very through with you. My heart and prayers are going out to you. And a very gentle hug.


----------



## Scottyhorse

nchen7 said:


> oh. :hug: i'm so sorry! it sucks when that happens. have you seen alternative medicine dr's? TCM, osteopaths?


No, I've only been to a few pediatricians and this internal medicine doctor.

:tears:


----------



## Scottyhorse

GreenMountainNigerians said:


> Hi. I'm kind of a newcomer here. I hope you don't mind me butting in. I'm just feeling very empathetic for you and the pain you are dealing with. Have you been seeing a Rheumatologist? I have severe RA and Osteo arthritis. Your joint pain sounds like RA. It's so important to catch it early. I hope they are being very through with you. My heart and prayers are going out to you. And a very gentle hug.


Thank you :hug: I'm pretty sure they tested for RA.


----------



## Scottyhorse

nchen7 said:


> no, you shouldn't have to take meds for the rest of your life. there is a reason, they're just not finding it. if you haven't already, try an alternative medicine doctor. ask around for a reputable one.
> 
> i used to suffer from horrendous eczema, and after visiting lots of regular doctors without any answers, i went to a really good TCM and figured it out. a few months later (and some really nasty meds), my eczema was 80% better.


I'll suggest that to my parents. I have a follow up apt. but it's February 4th. I had my hopes up so high they would find something. Apparently they can do more testing, but, it sounds like it won't be for another month.


----------



## nchen7

did they test for fibromyalgia?


----------



## nchen7

and, with alternative medicine, it's not what you think is wrong with you that's causing the problems. 

e.g. my eczema is due from toxin build up in my liver with not way out except my skin. another example, i had seriously back issues in Sept. just one day something sized in my back (no i didn't pull a muscle). went to the chiro and the osteopath - they both came to the same conclusion that b/c i have really tight muscles on the right side of my body, my left side was compensating, but it compensated to the point where it was pulling on my spine. terrible pain. but, they helped me work through it.

your joint pain could also be a sensitivity to a food that's cause inflammation in your joints.

i'm sorry it's not "x" that's causing you all this pain. :hug:


----------



## Scottyhorse

nchen7 said:


> did they test for fibromyalgia?


I'm not sure, I want to get a list of what all they tested for. I wonder if they tested for Lupus. I have a whole bunch of the symptoms. The joint pain is the main one, but, there are others that go along with lupus. :question:


----------



## nchen7

hoping not. yes, get a copy of your test results. what I've learned living here is always keep a copy of your medical records. you never know what they'll misplace.....


----------



## Scottyhorse

nchen7 said:


> and, with alternative medicine, it's not what you think is wrong with you that's causing the problems.
> 
> e.g. my eczema is due from toxin build up in my liver with not way out except my skin. another example, i had seriously back issues in Sept. just one day something sized in my back (no i didn't pull a muscle). went to the chiro and the osteopath - they both came to the same conclusion that b/c i have really tight muscles on the right side of my body, my left side was compensating, but it compensated to the point where it was pulling on my spine. terrible pain. but, they helped me work through it.
> 
> your joint pain could also be a sensitivity to a food that's cause inflammation in your joints.
> 
> i'm sorry it's not "x" that's causing you all this pain. :hug:


One of my dads' friends has a daughter who had very similar stuff going on. They went to a bunch of doctors and got the same "Nothing" as I did. Finally they went to one who thought it had to do with food. Made some diet changes and she's better. My dad is going to talk to his friend about what they did so I can try it. I just want this to stop.


----------



## nchen7

most nutritionists will tell you to cut out the main bad things - corn, wheat, soy, milk (they usually mean cow), eggs, peanuts, fish, shellfish, and avoid GMOs. what your friend has issues with may not be the same for you...just remember that. i have issues with shellfish, and when i eat them or my food gets contaminated, my eczema goes nuts.


----------



## Scottyhorse

nchen7 said:


> hoping not. yes, get a copy of your test results. what I've learned living here is always keep a copy of your medical records. you never know what they'll misplace.....


If my mom calls on her lunch break I will see if she can go get one. She works in the same complex (pretty much).


----------



## Scottyhorse

nchen7 said:


> most nutritionists will tell you to cut out the main bad things - corn, wheat, soy, milk (they usually mean cow), eggs, peanuts, fish, shellfish, and avoid GMOs. what your friend has issues with may not be the same for you...just remember that. i have issues with shellfish, and when i eat them or my food gets contaminated, my eczema goes nuts.


Yeah. We're just trying to find other options or things that could be causing this.


----------



## nchen7

I know it sucks. i'm so sorry. I wish there were easier ways to find answers, but.....sometimes it's just a dark path.....


----------



## kccjer

nchen7 said:


> did they test for fibromyalgia?


My thoughts too. Cept it doesn't normally start that young


----------



## Scottyhorse

nchen7 said:


> I know it sucks. i'm so sorry. I wish there were easier ways to find answers, but.....sometimes it's just a dark path.....


Thanks Ni. I do too. It just sucks.


----------



## fishin816

Could someone figure out the protein in the grain I am thinking about mixing for milking does. 

Whole oats
Whole barley
flaxseeeds
BOSS 
And a tad bit of corn for extra energy. 


Could someone figure out the protein in this mix? I know Skyla mixes her own, and I think Jill figured it out for her?


So Jill, that would be very helpful. Or anyone else who knows how to figure this out. Thanks!


----------



## goathiker

How much of each? 

Flax can really only be used as ground flax meal or used once a week boiled to jelly. It doesn't digest whole and is too small to chew.


----------



## fishin816

goathiker said:


> How much of each?
> 
> Flax can really only be used as ground flax meal or used once a week boiled to jelly. It doesn't digest whole and is too small to chew.


Ok I can probably have the mill ground it.

Mmmmmmm I guess it would be........

2 parts oats 
Two parts barley 
Two parts BOSS
One part GROUND flax
One part crimped corn


----------



## Scottyhorse

Also I have to put in the protein content of each will vary a bit depending on where and how is was grown.


----------



## fishin816

Scottyhorse said:


> Also I have to put in the protein content of each will vary a bit depending on where and how is was grown.


It will al b the same general content right? Like 11-13 on oats?


----------



## goathiker

Yea it ranges around the same I always figure the middle range.

That mix is 12 1/2 percent protein. 

Try this

2 parts whole oats
2 parts rolled barley
2 parts BOSS
2 parts feed peas
1 part flax seed

Equals 15% protein. You don't need to drag it down with corn, that mix is already high fat.


----------



## fishin816

goathiker said:


> Yea it ranges around the same I always figure the middle range.
> 
> That mix is 12 1/2 percent protein.
> 
> Try this
> 
> 2 parts whole oats
> 2 parts rolled barley
> 2 parts BOSS
> 2 parts feed peas
> 1 part flax seed
> 
> Equals 15% protein. You don't need to drag it down with corn, that mix is already high fat.


So no corn?

They wont get very much grain. Theyll have mostly alfalfa and alfalfa pellets. I want grain to be the smallest part of their diet.

Thanks Jill!


----------



## fishin816

Feed peas? Whats that? Is it BEP?


----------



## Texaslass

So Jill I finally got my Replamin gel. 
Is the goat dose the same as the dairy cow dose??
How often should I give it, or is it only for when they're anemic or something?


----------



## goathiker

It's the same pea that is grown for split peas for human consumption. They are called feed peas or field peas. They should be green and plump. They are very very good for goats. Black Eyed Peas work very well too if that's what you can get.


----------



## fishin816

goathiker said:


> It's the same pea that is grown for split peas for human consumption. They are called feed peas or field peas. They should be green and plump. They are very very good for goats.


Woukd the mill have them?


----------



## ksalvagno

Follow the cattle dosage. I have Replamin Plus and give them 5 cc every other week.


----------



## goathiker

fishin816 said:


> Woukd the mill have them?


 The mill *should* have them. They are made into pigeon food a lot.


----------



## goathiker

I haven't used the Replamin Sarah. Karen does and I think Three Havens does.


----------



## ksalvagno

Follow the cattle dosage. I have Replamin Plus and give them 5 cc every other week.

If you have goats that have been sick or in rough shape, give it to them weekly.


----------



## goathiker

There's been a helicopter and a small plane going up and down the river for hours today. Must be a lost hiker/hunter.


----------



## Texaslass

ksalvagno said:


> Follow the cattle dosage. I have Replamin Plus and give them 5 cc every other week.
> 
> If you have goats that have been sick or in rough shape, give it to them weekly.


Thanks.  
I'm assuming this is for standards? I'll be giving it both, standards and NDs.
I can figure out the difference, just making sure if you meant standard or ND dose.


----------



## Texaslass

I like the difference before and after on this lady's LM!!  (scroll down a bit, it's not right at the beginning)

http://www.dairygoatinfo.com/f19/replamin-gel-plus-32382/


----------



## Scottyhorse

Are peas good for horses? My mom has a very very old TB gelding. He is pretty thin and has a hard time keeping weight on. He's 30 years old at least. We got him about 6 years ago. Maybe 7. When we got him his feet were like pancakes and he was a walking skeleton. He has come a long way but still needs help. He wears 2-3 blankets in the winter. We give him a lot of alfalfa hay (2-3 flakes 2 times a day) right now he's not getting any grain, but my mom is thinking of putting him back on it. What would you guys suggest? We are not riding him.


----------



## goathiker

Peas are good for horses but, they are hard to chew. They could be soaked for him...


----------



## Scottyhorse

He's a picky eater, not sure if he would try them soaked. I have a small bag of split peas in the pantry. I'll break it out and see if the two ND girls like them along with Red (the horse.)


----------



## fishin816

goathiker said:


> Peas are good for horses but, they are hard to chew. They could be soaked for him...


Would i have to soak them if feeding it to the goaties?


----------



## Scottyhorse

fishin816 said:


> Would i have to soak them if feeding it to the goaties?


I would.


----------



## NubianFan

I read a book once which was supposed to be a true story of this girl that grew up on a ranch. She and her family started out in a soddy house, anyway, they grew peas and sort of baled/stacked the vines like hay and that is what they feed all the animals during winter, cows, horses, everything got dried peas and pea vines. I don't know which variety of pea it was I always pictured some kind of field pea but don't know for sure.


----------



## NubianFan

By the way I am not recommending this feeding method, just an interesting tidbit I remembered.


----------



## ksalvagno

Texaslass said:


> Thanks.
> I'm assuming this is for standards? I'll be giving it both, standards and NDs.
> I can figure out the difference, just making sure if you meant standard or ND dose.


I give my ND 5cc too. If I was doing it weekly, I would probably do half that.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey guys


----------



## NubianFan

Hey all, I am tired but not as tired as last night.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hi Skyla. Did you and Leslie hear about my test results? It's a few pages back...


----------



## ksalvagno

Sorry about your results Sydney. It is easier when you find a problem. Hopefully something or someone will figure it out soon.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sorry to hear that Sydney  :hug: hopefully they can do some more testing or something and figure it out :hug:


----------



## NubianFan

I am sorry that they didn't find an answer for you Sydney, I know that is so frustrating when you just want it fixed so you can get relief.
I sincerely hope you do not have either of these Sydney, but have they tested you for Fibromyalgia or Lupus?


----------



## goathiker

Cade, you don't have to soak peas for goats unless they are old and have bad teeth.


----------



## Scottyhorse

ksalvagno said:


> Sorry about your results Sydney. It is easier when you find a problem. Hopefully something or someone will figure it out soon.


Thanks Karen. I really do hope we find out what it is.


----------



## goathiker

Yes, me too Sydney...


----------



## Scottyhorse

NubianFan said:


> I am sorry that they didn't find an answer for you Sydney, I know that is so frustrating when you just want it fixed so you can get relief.
> I sincerely hope you do not have either of these Sydney, but have they tested you for Fibromyalgia or Lupus?


I sure hope I don't have either of those either, but at least I would know what's wrong. I'm going to try and get a copy of what they tested me for, I want to know. And yes it is frustrating. I'm doing better with it now but when my dad told me this morning I just broke down and started crying. I couldn't believe it!!


----------



## NubianFan

Am I a mean mom? My daughter is 12. I just gave her the assignment to go in the kitchen and take 5-15 minutes looking in the pantry, cabinets, refrigerator, and freezer and see what options there are to cook for supper that she could actually do herself and cook a dinner for me. I told her also to look and see which pans or pots are available and think about what she could make using what we have on hand. She actually took a notebook in there LOL I am doing it because she told me that she was going to boil me some honeysmacks in orange juice in a pot. Because she said " I can't cook dinner" The main reason I am doing it is not to actually get her to cook dinner but to make her think of her options and problem solve and come up with solutions. There are two things in the freezer she could very easily make but I doubt she will even find them. One is frozen fish that only needs to be put in the oven in a baking dish for a set amount of time, nothing could be simpler the other is some frozen chicken patties that actually could just be microwaved. I already know what I am fixing tonight and it is neither of those things but I want her to learn a little more independence and responsibility.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I mean, I can only take so much Ibuprofen :lol: :lol: It's just become a part of my life now, and I don't want it to be.


----------



## goathiker

When I was 12 I had to cook dinner for the family every Thursday night.


----------



## Scottyhorse

NubianFan said:


> Am I a mean mom? My daughter is 12. I just gave her the assignment to go in the kitchen and take 5-15 minutes looking in the pantry, cabinets, refrigerator, and freezer and see what options there are to cook for supper that she could actually do herself and cook a dinner for me. I told her also to look and see which pans or pots are available and think about what she could make using what we have on hand. She actually took a notebook in there LOL I am doing it because she told me that she was going to boil me some honeysmacks in orange juice in a pot. Because she said " I can't cook dinner" The main reason I am doing it is not to actually get her to cook dinner but to make her think of her options and problem solve and come up with solutions. There are two things in the freezer she could very easily make but I doubt she will even find them. One is frozen fish that only needs to be put in the oven in a baking dish for a set amount of time, nothing could be simpler the other is some frozen chicken patties that actually could just be microwaved. I already know what I am fixing tonight and it is neither of those things but I want her to learn a little more independence and responsibility.


Nope not at all. It's also teaching her independence and it's good for when she goes off on her own. I can cook nice meals now because my parents have had me help in the kitchen since I was little and also have me cook sometimes.


----------



## NubianFan

She can cook a few things, and I have her in the kitchen with me when I am cooking so she will learn. But she doesn't come up with a plan by herself. She just gives up too easy. She actually came back with a meal plan that was fairly decent but she (as I figured) didn't even find the fish or chicken. I sent her back and told her to try to look a little more, (she didn't take the whole 15 minutes either the first time though, more like 2 minutes)... She really is a good kid, but I just feel like I was so much more responsible at her age. I guess I had to be.


----------



## Scottyhorse

It will come, I didn't really start cooking much until the last couple years.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I think it's good too Leslie  
My 12yr old sister cooks all the time! She loved it! She always trying to find stuff to make lol! My other sister oils small things too..


----------



## NubianFan

She can cook scrambled eggs, she can make cookies and brownies and biscuits. She bakes better than she cooks. She can do things like make soup or ramen noodles or mashed potatoes or hot dogs, thing you just boil basically.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I bake a lot better as well. But she just has to start somewhere


----------



## NubianFan

Oh she can make poached eggs, and homemade egg drop soup which is something I can't do. I can't make egg drop soup to save my life. It always comes out crazy. My mom taught her how to make the egg drop soup and poach eggs. 
I can poach eggs. I just didn't teach her.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

I like cooking fish the most! Butter and lemon juice (herbs if you have them on hand), and you're ready to go! :smile: I actually cook most the fish when we go camping. :smile: Opaque, opaque, opaque. :shades: :wink:


----------



## NubianFan

She loves fish, We put it on a george foreman type grill with lemon pepper or cajun seasoning a lot, but she could do it just in a baking dish too, easy peasy. She just needs the confidence to know she could do it. 
She did finally find the fish and chicken and came up with several meals plans so she gets an A on her "homework". LOL


----------



## goathiker

You don't have to soak the peas Cade.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm making nachos


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> I like cooking fish the most! Butter and lemon juice (herbs if you have them on hand), and you're ready to go! :smile: I actually cook most the fish when we go camping. :smile: Opaque, opaque, opaque. :shades: :wink:


This could also be because I fish, like, a bunch! :smile: From lake to plate! :wink: :smile:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I'm making nachos


You're eating chips already? :doh: I missed how your doc. appointment went! No infection, right? :wink:


----------



## Scottyhorse

I had Nachos this afternoon.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

WOW, the computer started exiting out of tabs, opening new tabs, saying certain tabs are not responding, opening Word documents, etc. without me doing ANYTHING! :shocked: :roll: I'm going to go for the night, it's time to shut the computer off. :wink: Talk to you all tomorrow! :wave:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

It seems to be better now, but still. :roll: :wave:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> You're eating chips already? :doh: I missed how your doc. appointment went! No infection, right? :wink:


Sorta lol! This is quite interesting to do lol!

Yah it went good  yah, no infection lol! He said I was doing a good job keeping it clean lol 

And the cyst that was on it, was 100% non-cancerous


----------



## NubianFan

Bye Patrick


----------



## ksalvagno

Leslie, I don't think enough parents do things like that. These kids are going to have to be more creative and learn how to do things. They will be helpless as adults. Facebook won't make you a meal.


----------



## Scottyhorse

ksalvagno said:


> Leslie, I don't think enough parents do things like that. These kids are going to have to be more creative and learn how to do things. They will be helpless as adults. Facebook won't make you a meal.


That's exactly why my parents have me make food.


----------



## Emzi00

In my English class, we have to write a research paper. Her only guidelines as to picking the subject was "No animals or states." I'm think about doing it on post-traumatic stress disorder, CAE, or Bulimia. I'm not sure which yet. :scratch:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's cool Emma  

So.. 
My mom and I are going to draw blood in the am


----------



## NubianFan

Bleh....


----------



## NubianFan

I miss my boo, I haven't got to see him or talk to him in two days....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I miss mine too...


----------



## NubianFan

Here this will cheer us up...
http://cdn.themetapicture.com/media/funny-cat-Star-Wars-princess-Leia.jpg


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL!! :lol: love it!! Far too funny!


----------



## NubianFan

Or this 
https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct...wDISntIQn3HiQl0489OH1aCw&ust=1389839282421558


----------



## NubianFan

This one is better
https://encrypted-tbn1.gstatic.com/...oofWUvkZHdPBJ5HFixVlGbpP5sE0CvOqzKuo6YQzmUVvl


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I can't see the first one..

But I like the second one! Those are cool!


----------



## NubianFan

I think that first link was too long I may edit it in a bit
Here look it is a picture pf me,
I am green with envy
https://encrypted-tbn3.gstatic.com/...HqRwehVPEgiilj3UG21SYBzR8tmNMCAIpNTxOL2IAofxJ


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! Envy of what?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> In my English class, we have to write a research paper. Her only guidelines as to picking the subject was "No animals or states." I'm think about doing it on post-traumatic stress disorder, CAE, or Bulimia. I'm not sure which yet. :scratch:


I'd do Bulimia or Anorexia or something like that. Would be interesting.


----------



## NubianFan

Anyone who gets to spend time with my boo,
Here I wish me and Crush were like this 
http://dailykitten.com/wp-content/uploads/2006/11/1119892550yin-yang.jpg


----------



## NubianFan

Or we could be like this
http://dailykitten.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/1197579040cats-at-window-2.jpg


----------



## NubianFan

:ROFL::lol::slapfloor:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Anyone who gets to spend time with my boo,
> Here I wish me and Crush were like this
> http://dailykitten.com/wp-content/uploads/2006/11/1119892550yin-yang.jpg


Ahh...

Hey.. At least you see him more often..


----------



## NubianFan

I have lately. There have been months go by that I haven't seen him, I usually talk to him fairly often though. Usually at least once a week but here lately more like every other day.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's nice 

I'll get to see him next month  I'm happy about that


----------



## NubianFan

:snowbounce::stars::dance:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Then again two weeks later lol!


----------



## NubianFan

I don't know when I will see him again, this last time was purely random. I don't know. I was hoping by now that he would actually ask me out but he hasn't. He pays me a lot of attention when we are around each other and we talk a lot but he just hasn't asked me out. So I stay confused. I am kind of going back into the stage where I think he just sees us as friends. I sway back and forth from thinking he is interested to thinking I am making too much out of it. When he does something that shows a lot of interest I will think one thing then when he cools off for a while I will think the other.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:hug:


----------



## NubianFan

And it doesn't help that every time I do see him some hot blond is running him down. At least I don't run him down, he comes over to me.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! 
He doesn't seem like the type who likes 'hot blondes' chasing after him


----------



## NubianFan

He doesn't seem to much care. He basically blows them off. I mean he is polite to them but then he moves on quickly.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

See  not his thing  he just does it nicely


----------



## NubianFan

well I am going to get off here for a while. Then I will probably go to bed. Take care Skyla and anyone else lurking about.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I was just gonna say I was heading to bed too..

Night


----------



## NubianFan

Well he is always nice to everyone. He is just not a mean person.


----------



## NubianFan

LOL Night


----------



## Scottyhorse

Anyone on?

Just to top off my lovely day...
Three fish have died, two of which were Bettas. Obviously I love having aquariums, and Bettas are one of my favorite fish species so it saddens me when they die. 
Also....
Apparently there are sings of scoliosis in my thoracic spine. My mom told me tonight. I don't remember wether she said there is scoliosis developing or what, so I will just but signs till I ask her in the morning. But I refuse to get a curved spine! That's exactly what I need :doh: And I also have an injury to the lumbar area that has heals on its own. But scoliosis, really?? ullhair:


----------



## nchen7

:hug: i'm sorry Sydney, about the fish and the news on your spine.

just to let you know though, most people have some sort of curve in their spine. my bf was a golf caddy for years at golf clubs where he had to CARRY the golf bags. so he has a curve due to that (you can see it esp when he has his shirt off, his right shoulder is lower than left and his thoracic spine makes a slight C shape). it doesn't bother him much. he does yoga and stretches to keep him somewhat straight.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I have scoliosis too Sydney... Have had it since I was little... It has seemed to correct it's self, so I didn't need the brace... But I still have a curve there.. Just not nearly as bad as it was. I will be praying for you Sydney :hug: I know it's hard... :hug:


----------



## nchen7

still no heat from Buttercup, so can I safely say she's bred?? waiting to the end of this week to see if Missy is bred. aahhhhhh.....my favourite game - hurry up and WAIT!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Whoo!! Good news!! I would say she's bred!  
Hopefully she is too  oh how exciting!


----------



## nchen7

I know!!! i'm excited! although, i'm a bit worried that Missy will pass on her vertical fold ears. apparently they're a reason to cull.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Awe, don't worry yet... :hug: maybe all her kids will have normal ears


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

My new soap molds came in!!  and they sent a sample scent! 'Dark Rich Chocolate' smells soo good! 
Do the scents change the amount of lye I would need to use? And how much should I use of the scent?? I've only ever made unscented...


----------



## nchen7

oohhh!!!! exciting! I see soaping in your near future.

no, no need to change the lye amt for scent. do you use soapcalc? the manufacturer should have a suggested FO usage rate, but I think it's 3% of oils...let look around...


----------



## nchen7

ok, looked up fragrance usage rates on the soap forum, and this is what is the consensus:

My top piece of advice is regarding fragrance: FO's (fragrance oils) should have a manufacturer's suggested usage rate. Check the website where you bought the FO. Don't go above that usage rate. Using too much fragrance can cause allergic reactions or even burn the skin of people who use the resulting soap.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh yes  I found out that i had some GM hiding in the freezer  so sooner then I thought 

I will have to check the website... It was just a free sample they. Sent with the molds and the bottle just says the scent and sample on it...


----------



## nchen7

that sounds like it smells heavenly.

I have tons of milk in the freezer. when Buttercup was sick, I kept all of that milk (even the bright yellow milk from the vit B). now I have a glut looking at me. good thing i'm making soap for our friend's wedding (as favours). great way to use up some of the milk.


----------



## kccjer

Scottyhorse said:


> Anyone on?
> 
> Also....
> Apparently there are sings of scoliosis in my thoracic spine. My mom told me tonight. I And I also have an injury to the lumbar area that has heals on its own. But scoliosis, really?? ullhair:


So sorry to hear this. Just some FYI for you....some of your symptoms sound like Fibromyalgia. I have it. my mom has it and my son has it. It's not the end of the world and is a much better diagnosis than, say....lupus. There is new research suggesting that back injuries may play a role in Fibro. Have your doctor check you for it. The test is pretty simple...there are trigger points that the dr will press. You will either cringe like you've been stabbed or it won't bother you at all.

Also...how good is your health insurance? Prescription coverage? I have a script for Cambia. It's a miracle drug in my opinion! When my fibro is so bad I can't function, it will ease the pain a LOT. It's an NSAID, just like motrin or tylenol. You can take it up to 3x per day. A month's script for 3x a day is $300 or $400....that's why you need GOOD insurance for it. We have TriCare and it's like $15 for a month for me.....but I don't use it that often.

Have you tried acupuncture? It can help a lot too. As can a chiro. Swimming is suppose to be wonderful for fibro...I'll let you know on that one as we are starting at a gym with a pool this week.

Good luck and I'll be praying for you.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It smells real good lol!

We only have two jars left  but Mazie is due in 24? Days  so two weeks after that I'll start milking  

Heading out now to draw blood...


----------



## NubianFan

Bleh...vampiress


----------



## nchen7

oh? is the sunlight burning you?


----------



## NubianFan

Ni I am SO BORED at work today!!!


----------



## ksalvagno

Better than a bad day! 

DH is working from home today so we all have to be quiet. I'm probably going to run my errands so it will be quiet for him.

Sydney - sounds like you will need more answers to things so you can develop some sort of plan


----------



## nchen7

NubianFan said:


> Ni I am SO BORED at work today!!!


so am i!!! i'm doing filing that I've been putting off for months. need to leave my office space somewhat clean and tidy when i leave at the end of the month.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok... Blood drawing is not going so well.. Lol! :/ tried on two does... And didn't get anything...


----------



## nchen7

are they bloodless?


----------



## Texaslass

Oh, Skyla it's SO easy; as long as you can see the vein, that is.  A couple of mine I just couldn't see it, and that made it hard...

What the vet did, and what worked for me, is to press down where you think the vein is, and if you're in the right place, then when you let go, you will easily see it kind of sinking in all along the vein. Kind of a vertical line all along the neck...

I found it easiest when I had the person holding the goat turn their head sideways, then you can see the vein really well... Oh, and make sure you poke in very shallow; I made the mistake of going too deep a bunch of times before I realized that's what I was doing wrong. 

IDK if this will help, but I hope so..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I don't think we were going in deep enough.. :/ one doe we tried we couldn't really see the vein.. We felt it in a few times.. But didn't get in.. The second doe we tried we could see it better and feel... Just wasn't poking far enough? I have no clue... It looks so easy! :/


----------



## nchen7

oh, we finally got water back!!!! :stars: it's low pressure in the morning, so i'm cautiously optimistic that it will be on for a while (it always turns off for one reason or other), but we haven't had to go back and forth for water and showers. woo!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Whoo!! We did it!! :stars: :dance:
Got Hal and Promie done  yay!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's awesome Ni  :stars:


----------



## Texaslass

Yay!! For both of you! 

I will say, my Nigies were a lot harder, since they're so small...
Except for Breck, he has HUGE neck veins, so it was really easy.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks 

Yah, we had to use a smaller needle for Ellie.. She was just too small... We have up on Snap for the day... Gonna do her with the boys tomorrow..


----------



## NubianFan

I found a coupla thing worthwhile to do right after I said that.


----------



## nchen7

that's good. i'm still filing..... :S


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I got 6 of the 7 does done  have to leave for work and didn't want to smell like a buck, so the boys and Snap will get done tomorrow, then it will get shipped out right after that  I hope it will get there by Monday for the Tuesday test. If not, I will have to wait for Thursday.. The boys should be real fun.. :/ 

Will talk to y'all tonight  

Oh and Laura if you see this, I will take care of what you emailed me about ASAP after I get home


----------



## goathiker

The Mormans are descending. My broken house is like an invitation to come with offers and advice. Funny how they never want anything to do with you normally and now they're all your best friends.


----------



## NubianFan

Hand them a shovel and tell them to start mucking out the goat pens.


----------



## nchen7

that's bizarre. do they do this a lot Jill?

Skyla, have a good day at work!


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, quite a bit. It's no biggie. They think that they are going to eventually guilt trip me to church. They don't know me very well


----------



## nchen7

oh, well, the Jehovah's Witnesses and 7th Days have tried that with us, but our big black dog scares them away.... they don't come by anymore


----------



## Scottyhorse

nchen7 said:


> :hug: i'm sorry Sydney, about the fish and the news on your spine.
> 
> just to let you know though, most people have some sort of curve in their spine. my bf was a golf caddy for years at golf clubs where he had to CARRY the golf bags. so he has a curve due to that (you can see it esp when he has his shirt off, his right shoulder is lower than left and his thoracic spine makes a slight C shape). it doesn't bother him much. he does yoga and stretches to keep him somewhat straight.


I know it's normal, but my worst fear is that it will get worse and I won't be able to ride horses or I will need surgery or something.


----------



## nchen7

if it's not degenerative, and just a matter of structure and how you've developed, it can be handled. there are therapies that can help, and keeping good flexibility in your muscles, especially on the tight side, will help with it. for me, I naturally lean towards the right (not a spine issue, but more pelvis), and i'm constantly stretching my right side out to feel even. 

once you have it figured out, you know what course of action to take.

oh, I have another friend with a twisted spine, I think her vertebrae is twisted somewhere. she still rides. if there's a will, there's a way.


----------



## Texaslass

NubianFan said:


> Hand them a shovel and tell them to start mucking out the goat pens.


:slapfloor: Right on!!


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, that would be great. Seeing someone muck out in their suit and tie would be totally worth the hassle.


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I have scoliosis too Sydney... Have had it since I was little... It has seemed to correct it's self, so I didn't need the brace... But I still have a curve there.. Just not nearly as bad as it was. I will be praying for you Sydney :hug: I know it's hard... :hug:


Thanks Skyla, I'm sorry about yours :hug:


----------



## Texaslass

Jill, any tips on fattening up Suzi? Her appetite is good, but she doesn't seem to gain any weight. :shrug: She's like that normally anyways, but now she REALLY needs to gain weight. Being sick(and aborting) she went from 123 (after she'd been sick for a few days-she'd already lost some by then) to 110 lbs... And 125 is what she usually is when she's not pregnant. :shocked:


----------



## goathiker

It will take a while for her to gain her weight back. She will gain inside fat first so, you won't see her gaining for a few weeks. You can figure that she won't gain more than about 2 pounds a week probably. Just keep food in front of her and offer her a variety of high fat, low protein foods. Things like bananas, apples, garden veggies, peas would be great even at the higher protein. Her body will heal and then she will start putting weight on faster.


----------



## Texaslass

Alright, I was just feeding her lots of alfalfa and hay and a bit of grain (maybe a pound a day.... oats & barley) And some greens, but I should probably do more. 
I'll ask them to pick up extra bananas and apples for her. 
Thanks!
Oh, I heard back from Biotracking that she's CAE neg. !  Not too surprised b/c she originally same from a tested herd, but we got her from someone else.
They aren't done with the preg. test yet.  I'm so impatient to know that! lol I think I'm supposed to get results on thurs. or Fri.


----------



## goathiker

It will be interesting to see what the results are for sure. Great on the CAE  People are taking more notice of it now and starting to clear it from their herds.


----------



## Texaslass

Yeah, I'm a tad nervous about what the results will be on the rest of the goats...:?  We got all their blood samples sent out on Monday.


----------



## goathiker

Well, at least you will know and can decide how to handle the situation. No reason to be nervous. You can't change the outcome in any way.


----------



## fishin816

Im back!!!!

So Jill, what would the protein be if I added Standlee alfalfa pellets?


----------



## Scottyhorse

kccjer said:


> So sorry to hear this. Just some FYI for you....some of your symptoms sound like Fibromyalgia. I have it. my mom has it and my son has it. It's not the end of the world and is a much better diagnosis than, say....lupus. There is new research suggesting that back injuries may play a role in Fibro. Have your doctor check you for it. The test is pretty simple...there are trigger points that the dr will press. You will either cringe like you've been stabbed or it won't bother you at all.
> 
> Also...how good is your health insurance? Prescription coverage? I have a script for Cambia. It's a miracle drug in my opinion! When my fibro is so bad I can't function, it will ease the pain a LOT. It's an NSAID, just like motrin or tylenol. You can take it up to 3x per day. A month's script for 3x a day is $300 or $400....that's why you need GOOD insurance for it. We have TriCare and it's like $15 for a month for me.....but I don't use it that often.
> 
> Have you tried acupuncture? It can help a lot too. As can a chiro. Swimming is suppose to be wonderful for fibro...I'll let you know on that one as we are starting at a gym with a pool this week.
> 
> Good luck and I'll be praying for you.


Thank you! 
I'm pretty sure out health insurance is good, my mom is a nurse for a doctor, and my dad is a firefighter so they get it through work.

I haven't tried acupuncture, but there is a place in our little town that does it so that would be an option.. I used to go to a chiropractor for my back and neck (my neck is pretty messed up :lol and I didn't have as much neck and back pain as I do now. And my back pain is where the injury and scoliosis is, that would explain that. :lol: Yeah, do let me know how the swimming goes. I like swimming and there is a pool right in town, but it's only open during the summer :/ There is the YMCA about 45 mins away but it would be really inconvenient for everyone.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Oh, and my mom just asked for a copy of what all they tested me for. Hopefully I get one!

Also Jill, how much peas would you suggest feeding the horse and the two Nigie girls? I'm glad they like them because the horse and the older ND are super picky!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Sydney, if it provides any reassurance: my doctor thought that I had scoliosis when I was younger (~ 8? years old?). It took about 5 x-rays and several visits later to realize that I didn't. :roll: I hope this is the case for you too. :wink: :smile: :hug:


----------



## goathiker

Sydney the horse feed recipe I have is 1 part peas, 1 part rolled barley or corn, 2 parts oats. It is supposed to make old horses look and feel great.


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Sydney the horse feed recipe I have is 1 part peas, 1 part rolled barley or corn, 2 parts oats. It is supposed to make old horses look and feel great.


Oh he would love that.  I'll suggest that to my mom when she gets home from work. Much cheaper then the grain she was feeding him (that didn't even make a difference.) I would bet as well.


----------



## goathiker

Well, once he's gained his weight back, you would feed a lot less than commercial feed because there's no fillers in it.


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Well, once he's gained his weight back, you would feed a lot less than commercial feed because there's no fillers in it.


The guy at the feed store was raving about this feed, but it was purina and the ingredients totally sucked. It was $30 or $40 per 50lb bag too!

For the ND does, I give them about 2 cups of oats, would 1/2 cup of the peas be good to top dress it with? I just want to stick with those two things if possible, they're so picky but they actually like them :shock:


----------



## fishin816

Jill, I hope you arent getting tired of me. 

But, what would the protein to the mix that you recommended, if I was to add Standlee alfalfa pellets.


----------



## Texaslass

goathiker said:


> Well, at least you will know and can decide how to handle the situation. No reason to be nervous. You can't change the outcome in any way.


Yeah, I know. I'm not too worried about it, it's just that we've put a lot into the goats this last year, and to lose one (or more) would be a bummer. :/
I really don't know if we could find good homes for any that were CAE pos., so we might end up having to put them down if that were the case. 

THANKFULLY I'm not too very attached to any of them at the moment. I mean, the family milk goats are great, and of course I love my Nigies, but it's not like getting your pet dog put down or something, you know what I mean. 
I can always get more goats.  That would be fun anyway. It would just be kinda sad to have to put one down. If it was one of the big girls though, (terrible as it sounds) I guess we could take 'em to the butcher. :chin:

We had to do that once before with a milker we had that had a hoof problem that just wouldn't go away (long story) that meat was awesomely good!! :drool: Once I got past gagging every time I looked at it....


----------



## goathiker

Sydney, yes the peas are very good for your goats as well. They add calcium and protein to their oats. 

Cade do you mean instead of the peas? All pure grain rations should be fed with alfalfa in some form. Preferably at least 2 parts alfalfa to 1 part grain mix. The thing is that I don't mix their alfalfa pellets with their grain, it is fed separately because it is hay, just munched up hay.
1 part BOSS
2 parts oats
2 parts barley
10 parts alfalfa pellets 
equals 16% BUT your going to feed 3lbs of mix to give them 1lb of grain and 2lbs of alfalfa. Which is about right really...

Sarah, I do know what you mean. I need to thin down by about 3 more goats and it's becoming more difficult to choose who goes...


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Did you know that the Kalahari Red goat breed is NOT related to the Boer breed? I just found this out! I thought they were Boers bred for the red color; like an Angus - Red Angus spin-off of the Boer breed.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I think I'm going to have to sell my two girls for butcher  

Thanks Jill. I will start with 1/2 cup and go from there.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> I know it's normal, but my worst fear is that it will get worse and I won't be able to ride horses or I will need surgery or something.


Those were my biggest fears too... But, my doctor said the work I did at the barn was good, and he didn't have any problems with me ridding.. He said jumping a lot wouldn't be the best.. But as long as it wasn't all the time(I like never jumped anyway lol!) he said ridding wouldn't hurt anything.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's a bummer Sydney...  but at least they had a great life with you  :hug:

Praying your girls are all neg for CAE Sarah  I'm praying mine all are too  (though I'm not too worried, they all came from clean herds )


----------



## fishin816

goathiker said:


> Sydney, yes the peas are very good for your goats as well. They add calcium and protein to their oats. Cade do you mean instead of the peas? All pure grain rations should be fed with alfalfa in some form. Preferably at least 2 parts alfalfa to 1 part grain mix. The thing is that I don't mix their alfalfa pellets with their grain, it is fed separately because it is hay, just munched up hay. 1 part BOSS 2 parts oats 2 parts barley 10 parts alfalfa pellets equals 16% BUT your going to feed 3lbs of mix to give them 1lb of grain and 2lbs of alfalfa. Which is about right really... Sarah, I do know what you mean. I need to thin down by about 3 more goats and it's becoming more difficult to choose who goes...


Not instead of the peas. I have read so many good things about the peas. I just really like them on the Standlee alfalfa pellets. So I shouldnt feed the alfalfa pellets WITH the peas?


----------



## NubianFan

Sooooo driving home from work today, on the side on the road, on the side of a steep little hill going up from the ditch, what do I see. Two beautiful Nubian does munching on the grass on the hillside. Loose... I don't know if they were pets and the owner just lets them run loose or if they had gotten out of their pen/pasture. But there really wasn't any place to stop and turn around as I was on a five lane highway, two each way and a turn lane. I wanted to scoop them up and take them home with me... but there wasn't any place to stop and do that either.


----------



## goathiker

No, that's fine too. With the peas is even better. I was mostly saying that I feed alfalfa pellets separately instead of mixing them with my grain. I go feed pellets and hay, then go back out a hour later to feed grain. That way the hay slows down the digestion and they get more out the grain.


----------



## fishin816

goathiker said:


> No, that's fine too. With the peas is even better. I was mostly saying that I feed alfalfa pellets separately instead of mixing them with my grain. I go feed pellets and hay, then go back out a hour later to feed grain. That way the hay slows down the digestion and they get more out the grain.


Ok thats good. But how much pellets should I add? One part or two parts?


----------



## NubianFan

I am making thai chicken green curry for dinner and I think I monkeyed it up.


----------



## goathiker

Let me do some math, I'll get back soon


----------



## goathiker

NubianFan said:


> I am making thai chicken curry for dinner and I think I monkeyed it up.


 I'm making left over bean soup...That's where you put all the partial bags of beans in a pot and add ham, onion. carrot shreds, and celery. Tonight will be a mix of Navy beans, baby Limas, Black beans, Lentils, and split peas...


----------



## Scottyhorse

Sounds good to me!


----------



## NubianFan

Sounds delicious Jill!!
This a kit, it is coconut milk in a can and curry sauce in a pkt and then rice. you cook the rice then cook the coconut milk and curry sauce together in a sauce pan then add you own raw cubed chicken and you own vegetables like broccoli, snow peas, onions, pepper strips I think I added too much water so it isn't making a think sauce at all it is runny and weird.


----------



## nchen7

both dinners sound delicious. we just had rice and veggies and then a cookie with milk for dessert.....


----------



## NubianFan

It tasted pretty bland but we ate it, I really think I used too many veggies and chicken and added too much water for the amount of sauce I had. It wasn't bad just wasn't as I expected. I am huge curry fan.


----------



## goathiker

It sounds good. I'm not sure that I've ever had curry, I can't do too hot though...


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Praying your girls are all neg for CAE Sarah  I'm praying mine all are too  (though I'm not too worried, they all came from clean herds )


Thanks Skyla. :hug: I will for yours too. 
I'm not so confidant... I don't know for sure if any of them came from tested herds, though they were _healthy_ anyway. :shrug: We'll see!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks  :hug:

Well, we shall think positive unless we hear other wise


----------



## Texaslass

Cookie sounds really good Ni! :drool:

We had hot dogs for lunch, :yum: 

I got distracted catching up; Biotracking called- Suzi is still pregnant! :wahoo: :leap:


----------



## NubianFan

Woohooo!!!!


----------



## Texaslass

I really _thought_ I felt another one in there, so did the vet, but we weren't sure. 
I doubt she has more than one, though, unless they're teensy. 

This is really good because she is the first one due this year, and we really need the milk. We didn't want to buy another doe, and now hopefully we won't have to.  We have enough frozen milk to last us till she kids- for making soap anyway. We can drink cow's milk. There's a raw milk Jersey dairy right down the road from us. We just don't like cow's milk. 
I looked again, and she's way closer than I thought, she's due March 2! So almost exactly 6 weeks is all!


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Thanks  :hug:
> 
> Well, we shall think positive unless we hear other wise


Haha, yep, that's what I'm doing. 

Where in the world has Emma gotten to?? She's been gone for ages! :blue:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

that is so awesome Sarah!!  :leap: :stars:


----------



## Texaslass

> that is so awesome Sarah!!


Isn't it?!  I'm so happy for her, she really needs babies.  She is gonna spoil it _rotten_ though.  She always did before, (she's had two singles before), and I was really hoping she'd have more this time, so she couldn't spoil one SO badly.. :roll:
But who knows, maybe she does have two tiny ones in there... We can hope! :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Yay, did Bio-tracking know that she aborted?


----------



## Texaslass

No....... :? should I have told them???


----------



## NubianFan

How long after the miscarriage did you take the blood? Pregnancy hormones can take a little while to drop.


----------



## goathiker

Probably, what were her numbers and how long after the abortion did you draw blood?


----------



## Texaslass

They didn't tell me any numbers, just said she was pregnant.....

Um,...the day after.....

I wish I'd known that, nobody told me..... I wondered if it was too soon, but I didn't know it mattered.. :sigh:
So I can't be sure then?


----------



## Texaslass

Sorry I took so long, I was called to a conference sort of.. :roll:


----------



## goathiker

I'd retest in another week to see if her titers are declining. Note on the paper that it is a retest and the date she slipped the kid. 

I'm sorry, I just don't want you to get all excited and then have it go the other way...


----------



## goathiker

That's okay, I'm watching Moonlight Alexander between replies.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Moonlight or Moondance Jill? Moondance Alexander is a good movie


----------



## Texaslass

Well, I guess she could still come in heat, or is it too late for that?


----------



## Texaslass

I have to go watch a movie. :wave:


----------



## goathiker

Moondance...It is a good movie. It's a true story as well.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> Moondance...It is a good movie. It's a true story as well.


Yah  I liked it  and of cores I cried lol!

Why are Australian movies so strange?? :/


----------



## littlegoatgirl

:wave: popping in to say hi... I know it's been a couple days, sorry, we have passed our wifi limit and it isn't reset until tomorrow, so I am only allowed a couple minutes per day... So... Until tomorrow! (After school, basketball coaching, basketball practice, a hurried dinner, and soccer practice!!  I lead a busy life.....)


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hey Sarah :wave: 

Jill, sounds like my mom wants to try that mix out you suggested for the horses!


----------



## goathiker

Awesome, I can't wait to see how it helps the older boy. Wouldn't it be great to be able to ride him a bit?


----------



## Scottyhorse

We do ride him, but just walking and a little trotting because his hearts just not in it anymore  He used to love to run through fields and my mom was jumping him up until a few months ago, but even then he just didn't really like it. Maybe this will help. He's such a sweet heart. Now we just need to find a place to get big bags of peas!


----------



## goathiker

I'm looking at that myself right now. Looking for feed mills that are close.


----------



## NubianFan

What type of peas is it Jill? Are you talking about regular english peas or some kind of field pea type?


----------



## goathiker

Field peas, I've found Australian Winter peas for $25 for 50lbs. They would work. Split peas from Winco might be cheaper though. They get them in $25lb bags I believe.


----------



## Scottyhorse

How exactly do you find a feed mill?


----------



## goathiker

Bing, Google, etc 

I found the one at a feed store.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Ok, I tried finding one a while back but I will look again. (I sometimes have a problem finding things in google.... :lol: )


----------



## nchen7

morning!

Missy came into heat.  guess i'll have to hold her down so the buck can do his business. Buttercup has been really loud last night and today. I'm hoping she's just picking up Missy's heat signals....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Morning 

Awe  that's a bummer  
Hopefully she doesn't get any ideas! Lol!


----------



## nchen7

no, Buttercup shouldn't get ANY ideas! I guess i'll have to hold Missy down. this is her first time with a buck, so i'm assuming she's feeling shy about it? lol.

how are you feeling? mouth all better?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah, my guys can be scared of the boys the first time or two lol

Good 
Yep  no pain and I can eat fine  one side just feels weird from the way he stitched it


----------



## nchen7

great! all ended well!

it's weird though, b/c Missy had a messy tail the last time she was in heat. guess he was missing his mark. I was a little sad to see discharge today, but I put them close together today so in case they both feel up for it, they can do their thing while i'm at work. guess he'll start peeing on himself again....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yep  

Yah it's a bummer  hopefully he will breed her a few times and she will settle  

I should probably get out of bed..  my girls are probably mad at me for being late lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Mmm!! :yum: i found some ribs slow cooking in the crock pot :drool: yummy!


----------



## nchen7

oh my! I LOVE ribs. mmmmm!!!!! :drool:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Me too! I've been begging for them since we got our meat back from the butcher! Lol!


----------



## nchen7

and you can eat now!


----------



## NubianFan

Today will be a busy day!


----------



## nchen7

oh yea? busy is good. makes the day go by quicker...


----------



## nchen7

my tea is giving me hot flashes (hoping it's the tea....)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Tea sounds yummy!  gonna go get me some 

I cleaned the girls out  I think they were happy with all the straw lol! 
I don't normally use straw except in kidding stalls, but I didn't have enough shavings to do the whole shed... So a small bit of shavings and half a bale of straw.. :/ now I have to buy more straw!  it's so expensive!


----------



## Texaslass

I got me some coffee! :coffee2: :greengrin:

So my brother and I are on lice-duty this morning. 

The goats have to be out of there while he sprays, so we got the girls moved out to the old buck pen that we haven't been using in a while; they are in heaven cause the grass has been growing in real nice since the bucks moved out. :laugh: And we got all the junk out of the goat pen while we were at it as well (there was a lot!! :shock. 
And the bucks are in the dog's yard (which the dog rarely uses). I didn't want them with the girls, cause they play a bit too rough, and I don't want any of the girls getting butted, seeing as most of them are pregnant. 

Kind of a bummer that we'll have to do it all again in 2-3 weeks, though.


----------



## nchen7

sucks Sarah. I have to clean out pens soon. they're starting to get kinda stinky. but, I've been busy in the evenings making my friends' wedding soap. and tonight we have a dinner with my bf's parents. so.....guess i'll have to fit cleaning out the pens somewhere in there.....


----------



## Texaslass

Yeah, mucking out, trimming hooves, deworming and stuff can be a pain. 
I like just hangin' out with my goats, all this other stuff gets in the way of that.


----------



## Texaslass

I talked to biotracking. Apparently, if a doe is past 80 days bred, (she was 85) you have to wait like 4 weeks after aborting to get an accurate reading. :/ 
So we still don't know if she's pregnant or not.


----------



## nchen7

that sucks.  can you bump her to see if she still has one in there?


----------



## Texaslass

I've tried- I'm so bad at it, I can't really tell anything.  
Like I said, I *think* I can feel one, but it's so hard to tell, I can't be sure. :/


----------



## nchen7

well....I guess you'll just have to wait it out.....


----------



## nchen7

so, Buttercup likes to heat butt things. usually on the wall in her pen, and sometimes tree trunks. what does that mean??


----------



## Scottyhorse

I really hope this does not sound mean or uncaring, but, my brother is going to get his face punched in someday because he's a know-it-all and doesn't know when to stop talking. He's always trying to make everyone think the same way he does, and he won't listen to anyone. He tries to make everything how he wants it and convince everyone hes right. And if we try to prove him wrong, he gets all mad and violent. Just a couple minutes ago he was trying to get me into an argument that having to do all my school assignments in a word doc was dumb, takes too much time, it was unnecessary and doing everything right from the school website was much better. He also said running three programs (word, my virtual science lab, and my school website) was dumb. What the heck? He doesn't even use this so what does he know. So I just said, "No, it's not. It works just fine for me, and you have never used it so how would you know?" So he gets all flustered and goes on this rant about how stupid it is, and it ends up with him shooting me in the neck with three nerf darts! Last summer he tried to correct me on my grammar while I was talking to him, so I opened up google to see who was right. Of course I was. I had a new aquarium heater on the table that took a month to get here, and he picked it up and smashed it to pieces while yelling at me. ?????


----------



## nchen7

Sydney, he sounds like he has anger issues. i'd try to stay away from him as much as I could. sorry he's being annoying. :hug:


----------



## ksalvagno

Sounds like he needs some anger management. What are your parents doing about him? Hopefully they won't wait until he is attacking people.


----------



## Texaslass

nchen7 said:


> so, Buttercup likes to heat butt things. usually on the wall in her pen, and sometimes tree trunks. what does that mean??


:shrug:
Mine don't usually butt anything other than each other occasionally, when they play.... Maybe she just has energy.


----------



## fiberchick04

nchen7 said:


> my tea is giving me hot flashes (hoping it's the tea....)


Does your tea have caffeine in it? Caffeine causes a lot of hot flashes.


----------



## nchen7

fiberchick04 said:


> Does your tea have caffeine in it? Caffeine causes a lot of hot flashes.


it's oolong, so some. b/c it's cooler out, I haven't had the need to turn the fan/AC on in my office nook, so i'm likely just feeling hot from hot tea and still air.....



Texaslass said:


> :shrug:
> Mine don't usually butt anything other than each other occasionally, when they play.... Maybe she just has energy.


I think so. she's the mean one. always wanting to heat butt other goats. guess she just wants to "play" with the tree??


----------



## Sylvie

For all you dairy people: Do you have any pics of does with good rear & side attachments_ before_ they kid?

My doe is a month away from kidding, & I can tell she has good teat placement, good fore attachment and good msl, but I'm not sure on the others. I know I could just wait until she kids to see what faults she has, but.....still. Does anyone have a pic? Please?

ETA: I'd take a pic of _her_ udder & let you judge, but my camera isn't working.


----------



## Sylvie

Whoops, must have killed the thread. :-?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I don't think I have any... But I will look in a little while


----------



## goathiker

The only one I have is from a 3rd freshener the day she kidded.


----------



## goathiker

She could have wider attachments but, they are nice and strong. Her udder will last over the years.


----------



## margaret

i just found out I can't show my new doe Iris:angry: She is 22 inches tall and I and I am afraid her kids will be tall too. I hope not , this girl is so pretty I still want to take her to the shows to show her off though


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

margaret said:


> i just found out I can't show my new doe Iris:angry: She is 22 inches tall and I and I am afraid her kids will be tall too. I hope not , this girl is so pretty I still want to take her to the shows to show her off though


I'm guessing she is a Nigerian.. Does are allowed to me up to 22.5" tall  so you have a little more room  and a good hoof trim could also take some height off. 
I would make sure you keep it in mind when breeding though  use a smaller buck with a smaller pedigree


----------



## NubianFan

Someone cut our fence and let my horses out. Buddy was out on the road. We don't live on a busy road at all but still. They cut through brand new wire.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's so not cool Leslie


----------



## Scottyhorse

That sucks  

Betty looks like she's trying to come back into heat again! Gah! She's wagging her tail and letting the herd queen mount her. Stupid goat wont get bred!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Did I say stupid.. Oops... She's just annoying me because she won't take and its getting so late in the season. Wonder if the ND buck isn't doing his job.


----------



## NubianFan

Two boys stopped to help dad and my daughter get them back in the fence. Mom said my daughter was scared of the boys so she hid behind the garage and peeped out at them til they left then helped her grandpa fix fence. I was at work when all this took place.


----------



## NubianFan

What does it mean when you crackle inside?


----------



## ksalvagno

NubianFan said:


> What does it mean when you crackle inside?


No idea. Never heard of that.

Any idea who cut your fence? I don't understand why people bother doing that. Not only is it bad for the animals but certainly hurts your budget when you have to repair fence. People are so stupid.


----------



## NubianFan

Dad thinks they did it to haul a deer through they poached off our land. It isn't even season for deer, so they broke the law about hunting out of season, destroying property, trespassing, and hunting on posted land. It is really just dad's best guess but it would make a little more sense and no, I have no idea. It wasn't close to the house so they could have easily done it at night and we wouldn't have known.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It means your made out of Rice Krispies!  lol! Sorry.. J don't really know... :/

That is a major bummer though... Hopefully it wasn't too costly to repair..


----------



## NubianFan

On the crackling have you ever heard your lungs or someone else's lungs crackle when full of congestion, well it sounds and feels just like that except it isn't in my lungs, it feels like it is just in my middle somewhere, maybe my stomach? Maybe my intestines? I can't be sure, it feels weird. It doesn't hurt or anything and I don't feel bad.


----------



## NubianFan

It does sound a lot like rice krispies... you might be onto something, I have to stay away from butter, milk and marshmallow or someone may eat me....


----------



## NubianFan

Dad just re stretched the wire and wired it back together so it really didn't cost anything. But his time and him getting scratched up doing it. He is an old farmer from way back, he can always "get it done".


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I think I've had that before.. It just feels weird then goes away after a while.. :shrug:

:ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## goathiker

What ever it is I'm sure a soda drench and a B complex shot will cure it


----------



## NubianFan

The soda drench is probably what I really need.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yuck  I would throw up if I had to get that forced down my hatch! :ROFL:


----------



## NubianFan

My grandma used to drink it.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nasty!


----------



## Scottyhorse

I guess one 'good' thing about sending my girls to butcher is that I would have the space and money for two Pygmy does... But I need to get Betty to stop coming back into heat.


----------



## NubianFan

is it pygmies you are wanting? I thought you wanted to get another boer from Tim


----------



## Scottyhorse

He sold that Buck.
My parents want me to get rid of these two does before I add any more since I can't breed these two. But to answer your question, my main focus is the ND's, but I want a few Pygmys and Boers because I like them and they are easy to sell around here  I know if I do sell these two girls for butcher I'm not going to be a happy camper and cry about it a lot :lol: But I can't keep them forever aaand I don't want them to get negleted. And I don't want them to stop me from having the goats I really want either. :/ Just need to get the guts and sell them.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I thought you were gonna get a Togg? Lol


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hehe, even the breeder that owns the buck Carolina is bred to has her due date on the Calendar


----------



## NubianFan

you know what is really great?


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I thought you were gonna get a Togg? Lol


Lol  Maybe, probably not though. We'll see


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> you know what is really great?


What?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> Lol  Maybe, probably not though. We'll see


I I think you should! Lol!!


----------



## NubianFan

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> What?


My bed....


----------



## NubianFan

Skyla look at all that looonnnnggg belly, don't you think there ought to be some bacon there?
http://littlerock.craigslist.org/grd/4290944650.html


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> My bed....


Yah.. That sounds nice.. With a nice cup of tea  lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Skyla look at all that looonnnnggg belly, don't you think there ought to be some bacon there?
> http://littlerock.craigslist.org/grd/4290944650.html


Oh don't tease me!  
Our last pig was long and we got like 2# of bacon  it was so sad! I think it was the place we went to though.. Cause when I did livestock judging in 4-H I did very well on the pigs and placed them in the right order! And this was a very nice pig IMO! But we got very little meat from her...


----------



## NubianFan

Did you ever drive past their house on a sunday morning and smell bacon?


----------



## goathiker

That is sad...

My FF has a nice handful of udder this evening. :grin:


----------



## NubianFan

She sounds like she might be nice for Patrick too if she wasn't so far from him.
http://littlerock.craigslist.org/grd/4291035617.html


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Did you ever drive past their house on a sunday morning and smell bacon?


ROFL!! That's not even funny!  
And the worst part is, they were wicked expensive! Oye vey!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's exciting Jill! When she due?


----------



## NubianFan

Found Daffodil a boyfriend but he is too expensive for me right now, so I won't be able to get him. http://littlerock.craigslist.org/grd/4290914032.html


----------



## NubianFan

Babies soon?


----------



## NubianFan

I bet the guinea's say, "why thank you"
http://littlerock.craigslist.org/grd/4290686172.html


----------



## goathiker

She's due...whenever she's due. She was supposed to be bred when I got her so I put her out on brush with the wethers and both bucks...Obviously she didn't kid in Dec, it's a guessing game now. She may have lost the original breeding or the gals CIDR protocol didn't work. Bred to either of my bucks her kids can be registered so, it really doesn't matter.


----------



## goathiker

Some people have all the luck, my Guineas is dumb...


----------



## Texaslass

What breed(s) is she, and the buck, Jill?


----------



## Texaslass

goathiker said:


> Some people have all the luck, my Guineas is dumb...


:slapfloor: I think all "geniuses" is dumb, lol! :lol:


----------



## goathiker

She's American Alpine and she was running with Cedar (Alpine) and Dexter (LaMancha). It will be easy to tell who sired the kids anyway...


----------



## Texaslass

That's always nice. 
Do we get pics when she kids??


----------



## Texaslass

Oh, I ordered a cobalt block finally!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh I bet alpine Munchie kids would be adorable!!


----------



## NubianFan

LOL I don't know compared to chickens I think most guineas are geniuses.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Found Daffodil a boyfriend but he is too expensive for me right now, so I won't be able to get him. http://littlerock.craigslist.org/grd/4290914032.html


Aaahh!! He has wattles!!!  
You need him now!  :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> Oh, I ordered a cobalt block finally!


Where from? And how much if you don't mind me asking..


----------



## goathiker

Yeah true...but compared to my turkeys, the chickens are geniuses.


----------



## NubianFan

Oh my... remind me to never get turkeys...


----------



## NubianFan

I don't have an extra $300 laying around right now Skyla and honestly I am not even sure he is worth that much. He is cute and I would like to have a smaller buck for Daffodil but I also like nubians. So he would be ideal in that sense.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

My turkeys were pretty smart.. 

Leslie you should offer less and see if they take it


----------



## Texaslass

Skyla, before I leave, I remember you saying that y'all get your kids on a bottle so you can show the dams, right??
I was wondering how you manage it if they are on their dams?! Cause I am not sure Ella has much milk (I think it's just enough for her 2, but it wouldn't hurt them to have more, you know? She's always empty, they never give her a chance to fill up at all. )
So I was thinking I might add a bottle now and then, partly to encourage them to grow a lot, and partly for the fun of bottle feeding (my little sister would love to feed them bottles) But they won't have anything to do with it...
When we've bottle-fed before, we always had them off the dams; they would get hungry enough, and bam, bottle babies!  But these two aren't about to fall for the weird thing in their mouth when mama is right nearby. :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Where from? And how much if you don't mind me asking..


Amazon. It was $32 something, no shipping (or included in the cost, I guess).
I couldn't find any cheaper, and I already had some Amazon money, so it was easiest.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well, we sometimes do it  but I have even taken some dam raised and turned them bottle babies  all I do is keep them away from mom over night and then try a bottle in the morning.. You may have to pry a mouth or two open and stick the nipple in their mouth and sometimes even put something yummy on the nipple till they figure it out  but once they realize what a bottle it you should be all set


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> Amazon. It was $32 something, no shipping (or included in the cost, I guess).
> 
> I couldn't find any cheaper, and I already had some Amazon money, so it was easiest.


Ok thanks  that's where I saw it too.. I've been debating on it lol! 
Amazon money sounds nice lol!
Maybe when I get my birthday money I'll get one


----------



## goathiker

If you start separating them at night, then you can give them a bottle in the morning and milk out mom. Then she will stay more even as well.


----------



## goathiker

I'm going to have to get one to. The feed store people never will order what I want even if they could.


----------



## Texaslass

Okay, I wasn't sure if I should take them away or not. Yeah, that's about what we did for bottle babies, only they don't go back with mama...
But we had some on bottles part-time once, and after a while they just quit taking the bottles, didn't want anything to do with it. I guess they figured mama's milk was better. :lol:
Hopefully these won't if I do get them on a bottle.


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Ok thanks  that's where I saw it too.. I've been debating on it lol!
> Amazon money sounds nice lol!
> Maybe when I get my birthday money I'll get one


It was my bday money. :greengrin:

Jill, my feed store couldn't get it either. :/ Oh, well, hopefully one block will last a long time, I hope.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Good luck!  hopefully they learn quickly


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> It was my bday money. :greengrin:
> 
> Jill, my feed store couldn't get it either. :/ Oh, well, hopefully one block will last a long time, I hope.


Lol! That's always a nice thing 

I'm hoping one will last a long while too! Lol!


----------



## goathiker

They should last quite a while.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I had a small berry flavored lick out for my guys, I still have a small part of it left lol! I got that shortly after we got our first goats in 2010 lol!
So a big one *should* last a while lol


----------



## Texaslass

goathiker said:


> If you start separating them at night, then you can give them a bottle in the morning and milk out mom. Then she will stay more even as well.


That's what we were doing with the others. They were separated at night, then in the morning they would get a bottle while we milked the moms, then put them together. But they just wouldn't take the bottle after a while....Course, our does were giving a lot of milk at the time... I guess they were getting enough the day before that they figured they could wait a couple hours for mom to fill up again. :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

I think I'll get CAE results on the rest of the herd tomorrow! I'm almost excited to know.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's exciting!! Hope they are all neg!


----------



## goathiker

That will be a relief to know. Hopefully all the news is good.


----------



## Texaslass

Yeah, can't wait. 

Well, I guess I'd better go wind down for bed, g'night everyone, and thanks again for everything. Y'all rock! :thumbup:

If Emma ever comes back from her mission on Mars, tell her I said hi! 
_Seriously though, Emma, where'd you go??!_


----------



## NubianFan

:horse: :lol:


----------



## goathiker

I've got to decide what to do about Crystal's kid(s). Since she's a FF I could just pull and sell them as day olds. If she never raises her kids, she might be a better milk goat and more even tempered on the stand. Plus no cost into the babies. Hmm.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> :horse: :ROTF:
> 
> ;
> ;


OMGosh!! Isn't that awesome Leslie!! Haha!! I constantly sing that to annoy my sister! My dad does too :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> I've got to decide what to do about Crystal's kid(s). Since she's a FF I could just pull and sell them as day olds. If she never raises her kids, she might be a better milk goat and more even tempered on the stand. Plus no cost into the babies. Hmm.


Do they really sell that fast on bottles there?!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> Skyla look at all that looonnnnggg belly, don't you think there ought to be some bacon there?
> http://littlerock.craigslist.org/grd/4290944650.html


:lol: If you're in the market for pork, come my way 

http://ottenwaltershowpigs.com/sowsandlitters.html


----------



## Texaslass

Leslie, that is too weird! :slapfloor:
May I ask how you came across such a bizarre video?? :crazy:

I think my brothers will like it.... :ROFL:


----------



## NubianFan

They have what they call "soaking wet buckling sales" here where you reserve a buckling and get a nice bloodline cheap if you agree to take it within 24 hours of birth.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Texaslass said:


> If Emma ever comes back from her mission on Mars, tell her I said hi!
> _Seriously though, Emma, where'd you go??!_


*taps foot*......


----------



## NubianFan

Sarah I went on youtube to look up something different and there was a farming parody there on the front page so I clicked it and then it led me to this one. LOL there are funny ones.


----------



## goathiker

Have you seen the guy that jumps in the hay baler and bales himself? LOL


----------



## goathiker

There's a woman here that will take day old kids for $30 to $50 each depending on registration etc. She runs several quality well cared for brush goat teams. It's not a bad life at all for them.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> Leslie, that is too weird! :slapfloor:
> 
> May I ask how you came across such a bizarre video?? :crazy:
> 
> I think my brothers will like it.... :ROFL:


You should see some of his other videos!! I'm subscribed to him lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> They have what they call "soaking wet buckling sales" here where you reserve a buckling and get a nice bloodline cheap if you agree to take it within 24 hours of birth.


I've heard of that.. But like never see it around here.. :shrug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> There's a woman here that will take day old kids for $30 to $50 each depending on registration etc. She runs several quality well cared for brush goat teams. It's not a bad life at all for them.


Huh! That's cool  I'm sure they love that! Lol!


----------



## ksalvagno

goathiker said:


> There's a woman here that will take day old kids for $30 to $50 each depending on registration etc. She runs several quality well cared for brush goat teams. It's not a bad life at all for them.


Sounds like a good place for them to go.


----------



## goathiker

Plus gets rid of temptation early. I have one specific breeding that I want to raise a doe out of but, not yet. I don't need more than 2 milkers right now and all my girls are still young.


----------



## NubianFan

Oldie but goodie! :lol:


----------



## nchen7

morning!

so I have no clue what's going on with Missy. I saw yesterday she has slight discharge, which I thought would mean heat. kept her with the buck all yesterday and last night. tail is not messy. when I got home from work. I tried holding her. buck tried to mount her twice and she kicked him away (while I was holding). then today, she doesn't look like she's in heat really anymore (maybe it'll come on stronger later?). again, the buck tried to mount her and she kicked him away. I can't tell if she's in heat or not! there's no discharge anymore, and there's very little other signs.

sigh...this breeding thing is so stressful!


----------



## margaret

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I'm guessing she is a Nigerian.. Does are allowed to me up to 22.5" tall  so you have a little more room  and a good hoof trim could also take some height off.
> I would make sure you keep it in mind when breeding though  use a smaller buck with a smaller pedigree


:fireworks: I thought it was 21". Thanks Skyla


----------



## nchen7

oh, and Buttercup was super loud yesterday too, but no other signs of heat. it was a full moon yesterday so maybe the full moon is doing weirdness to my girls???? sigh!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

margaret said:


> :fireworks: I thought it was 21". Thanks Skyla


:thumbup: no problem


----------



## littlegoatgirl

:wave:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No school Sarah ?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Nope, end of semester! And no school Monday either for Martin Luther King Jr. Day!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nice


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Yep! And my brother is 99.99999% sure he's going the same college as my sister (yay!) and tomorrow is a scholarship day so when my parents go to that stuff with him, I'm going to to hang out with my sister!  (double yay!)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's awesome!!!  :stars:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Yep! I'm real excited!!  :stars: :fireworks: but anyway... I'm gonna eat lunch, brb


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So, I went to the post office to ship the blood this morning  
I had it in a med. flat rate box cause that was all they had out the other day when I went to get a box.. So I bring it in all packed up and ready to go, the lady picked it up and it was really light, so she looked at me and was like 'you don't want this box... I can get you a smaller one and save you $6 in shipping.. What's in it?" Me quietly and not quite sure what to say: "uhh... Goat blood..." Then she was like "WHAT?!" :ROFL: it was soo funny!!! The look on her face was priceless!! It was so funny! So I explained why and she calmed down lol! Then we were just talking and joking around about it lol! It was soo funny! :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

:ROFL: :lol: HAHAHAHAHA that's hilarious! :lol: :slapfloor:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Skyla! Your inbox is fulllllll!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It was SOOO funny!! Then when she cut the box open to switch boxes she pushed it over to me and said 'here... You dig out your precious little package' lol!

Yah I know...  you don't even want to know how full it is! :lol: I will empty it when I get home from work... Can you text me?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

:lol: Lol!!! Hahaha! Yep It's okay, mine was completely full for over a month!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

K 

I have over 800! |


----------



## nchen7

Skyla, that's hilarious!!! you should have mentioned voodoo or something, just to drag it out a little bit. hehe


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL!! I was scared of what she was going to say! One of the guys was like 'you've been watching too many vampire movies!' LOL!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Heading out to work.. Ttyl  :wave:


----------



## nchen7

byee


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

*Question about pregnancy*

Hi! I just posted a thread regarding my doe (with photos) who I am hoping is pregnant but wanted you all to give your opinions....can you go see my thread and let me know what you think? Thank you!!!


----------



## sassykat6181

Scottyhorse said:


> Lol  Maybe, probably not though. We'll see


They're really pretty. Especially with wattles! Here's Rose 

You can see the little bucks head to her right. She doesn't have two heads. Lol!


----------



## sassykat6181

Ps. Don't mind my barn in the back....it needs paint  a new roof was more important last summer it was built in 1849


----------



## nchen7

love your togg! she's so cute! and I LOVE wattles!


----------



## sassykat6181

nchen7 said:


> love your togg! she's so cute! and I LOVE wattles!


Thanks! I just got her, the Togg buck and Lamancha a little over two weeks ago

Here's Sadie.


----------



## Scottyhorse

So pretty! Our barn needs new paint as well. It's real old.  If I can expand the goat pen this summer then I may get a Togg...


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I want a togg or two... She's adorable!! Our barn is very old and needs new paint or some siding too


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey guys


----------



## Scottyhorse

This weeks is just not my week. :lol: Everything is going wrong :crazy:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I've had a few of those


----------



## Scottyhorse

At least the plague that killed over 3/4s of my fish in 36 hours in one of my tanks seems to be over.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's a good thing!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Yeah. They were just dropping dead. It was weird.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:/ not fun


----------



## Scottyhorse

At least its over now  And hopefully next week will be better. My mom is going to try and get me in with a Rheumatologist (a Doctor who specializes in auto-immune diseases) after talking with my uncle last night. He is a doctor and incredibly smart. He said that a lot of times with auto immune diseases the bloodwork will come back normal even when there is something wrong, and internal medicine doctors (who I saw) don't usually know that. 

Also- question for Jill. My doe Betty has been bred three times, and keeps coming back into heat. I am using an unproven buck, what are the chances it's him and not Betty?

Last thing, I did find a guy who has some Pygmy does for sale, I should be able to get one or two after the two ND does go to the big pasture in the sky. I am excited about the Pygmy does


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Scottyhorse said:


> At least the plague that killed over 3/4s of my fish in 36 hours in one of my tanks seems to be over.


What are your water parameters? How many fish were in the tank, and what tank? How strong is your filtration?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> What are your water parameters? How many fish were in the tank, and what tank? How strong is your filtration?


I'm positive the new guppies from Petco brought something in. Happened right after they were introduced. 
PH is 7.6, 0,0,30 (nitrates run high because of tap water). Tank was overstocked. 10 Cardinal tetras, 3 guppies, 1 BN Pleco, 1 Betta, and 1 Honey Gourami. Filtration is an aquaclear 20, and it was a hex tank, not sure on gallonage. About 25 or 28 gallons (kept track when I was filling it but forgot, was one of the two).

I'm assuming after the first fish died there was an ammonia spike and that stressed the fish more out as well along with the plague, but they showed no signs before dieing. No gasping for breath, no trauma on the body, no red around the gills, nothing. All thats left now is 4 Cardinal Tetras, the BN Pleco, and 1 guppy. So I have no clue what happened. :sigh::scratch::shrug: Going to do another 50% water change tonight just in case... But all seems well now. :shrug:


----------



## goathiker

Guess what I found...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

A Dino skeleton!


----------



## goathiker

I wish...

Nope, Banamine and Dexamethazone on-line with out a prescription.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Where at?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

Oh nice!  

Question... Do any of you guys give banamine at disbudding or banding?


----------



## goathiker

Right here, second and third down. You have horses, they have Bute too. http://horseprerace.com/pain-supplements/


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Wowzas it's pricey! :/


----------



## goathiker

My vet does all my disbudding. He's really good at it. He says it takes longer for them to recover if you give pain meds. 
I do give it if they act like I killed them after banding but, I don't give it to every one just because.


----------



## goathiker

Last time I priced it from a vet it was almost twice that amount for a bottle of Banamine.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok good to know 

All our kids but one have seemed fine after both, but i was just curious


----------



## goathiker

Oh also according to my vet, Banamine never goes bad no matter what the date on it says. You never have to throw the bottle away 'cause it keeps for years.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> Last time I priced it from a vet it was almost twice that amount for a bottle of Banamine.


Wow crazy! 
Our vet seems to have fair prices of meds and such.. At least compared to Valley Vet..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> Oh also according to my vet, Banamine never goes bad no matter what the date on it says. You never have to throw the bottle away 'cause it keeps for years.


Good to know! 

How long would you keep using Bo-Se after it's exp date? Mine exp in aug of next year...


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> My vet does all my disbudding. He's really good at it. He says it takes longer for them to recover if you give pain meds.
> I do give it if they act like I killed them after banding but, I don't give it to every one just because.


How much does your vet charge for disbudding?


----------



## goathiker

Scottyhorse said:


> How much does your vet charge for disbudding?


 $13.50 per kid...


----------



## goathiker

Oh Skyla that's a 250 mg bottle of Banamine. It's 1 and 1/2 times more than the 100mg bottles we normally buy for $30.


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> $13.50 per kid...


Thanks. I'm trying to decide if I will disbud the kids myself or have the vet do it. I don't want to do the disbudding and neither do my parents :lol:


----------



## goathiker

I have so few kids disbudded, it isn't worth it to me to buy the stuff and do it myself. I only do does that are going to make decent milkers. The rest just go as they are.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> Oh Skyla that's a 250 mg bottle of Banamine. It's 1 and 1/2 times more than the 100mg bottles we normally buy for $30.


Ok... I'll ask my vet next time he's out... See how much he sells it for..


----------



## Scottyhorse

I will be disbudding them all besides the Boers. In the long run it would be cheaper to do it myself but I don't want to do it :lol: Maybe I can find someone to do it for me..


----------



## NubianFan

Hey everyone, just finished watching Epic with my daughter pretty darn good movie I thought.


----------



## goatygirl

have ya'll watched the hunger games? That is a whiched good movie


----------



## goathiker

Yep, I've seen it...You have to read/listen to the books though. They are awesome.


----------



## NubianFan

I haven't seen The Hunger Games, honestly I have no interest in seeing it or reading the book because I don't like the premise of people having to die to try to get food for their village. Too dark and medieval for me.


----------



## goathiker

Yeah but, but, she destroys the government and ruins the system...


----------



## NubianFan

So there is a happy ending? How many books are there in that series is it 4?


----------



## NubianFan

I think I have fever, a woman at work said she thought I did because I was hot when I touched her on the arm, and my daughter just said that she thinks I do because I feel hot. I had a headache most of the day but other than that, I haven't felt bad... Why would I have a fever and not be sick?


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, I believe it's 4. 

Hey, little know fact about the Hunger Games. The stories were written by a man in Communist China. The "Author" here in America changed a couple things and translated them to English. The man in China was good with it and accepted 20% of all royalties for his work...


----------



## goathiker

perri-menopause


----------



## NubianFan

I think I have been in peri menopause for about 5 years no kidding.


----------



## NubianFan

I have arguments with my doctor about it , he tells me I am too young. I disagree.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Scottyhorse said:


> I'm positive the new guppies from Petco brought something in. Happened right after they were introduced.
> PH is 7.6, 0,0,30 (nitrates run high because of tap water). Tank was overstocked. 10 Cardinal tetras, 3 guppies, 1 BN Pleco, 1 Betta, and 1 Honey Gourami. Filtration is an aquaclear 20, and it was a hex tank, not sure on gallonage. About 25 or 28 gallons (kept track when I was filling it but forgot, was one of the two).
> 
> I'm assuming after the first fish died there was an ammonia spike and that stressed the fish more out as well along with the plague, but they showed no signs before dieing. No gasping for breath, no trauma on the body, no red around the gills, nothing. All thats left now is 4 Cardinal Tetras, the BN Pleco, and 1 guppy. So I have no clue what happened. :sigh::scratch::shrug: Going to do another 50% water change tonight just in case... But all seems well now. :shrug:


Your filter is a bit weak for the tank, and the ph is a bit high, but other than that, the levels are fine. Nirates are still in the safe range. Sometimes with overstocked tanks, you have to do 20% water changes daily to keep things in check, and a good 50% change, and gravel vacuuming a week. Rinse your filter media too.
As long as the ammonia is low, they should be fine. Ammonia is the most toxic, nitrites are less toxic, and nitrates as even less toxic.

Could very well be from the guppies, petco fish always die in my experience.
I'm about to order a hundred or so guppies from a company, so I can finally have something in my big tanks and my other tanks.


----------



## goathiker

NubianFan said:


> I have arguments with my doctor about it , he tells me I am too young. I disagree.


 They didn't warn me that when you get your tubes tied it immediately throws you into peri-menopause. I had mine tied in 1990...Yeah...


----------



## Scottyhorse

OH MY GOSH YOU GUYS
I am fangirling over here with you talking about the Hunger Games 
It's seriously one of the best book series I have ever read. And Jennifer Lawrence is hilarious. 
*faints*
:slapfloor: Just kidding, about the fainting part.


----------



## NubianFan

Yeah that's fun... Doctors don't seem to know much about anyway especially male doctors.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Your filter is a bit weak for the tank, and the ph is a bit high, but other than that, the levels are fine. Nirates are still in the safe range. Sometimes with overstocked tanks, you have to do 20% water changes daily to keep things in check, and a good 50% change, and gravel vacuuming a week. Rinse your filter media too.
> As long as the ammonia is low, they should be fine. Ammonia is the most toxic, nitrites are less toxic, and nitrates as even less toxic.
> 
> Could very well be from the guppies, petco fish always die in my experience.
> I'm about to order a hundred or so guppies from a company, so I can finally have something in my big tanks and my other tanks.


My Petco is actually pretty good. Their supplier is not, though. They sent them sick fish (Ich) and now they have almost all the systems under QT and are trying to save them. The people who work in the fish section actually have fish at home and know what they're talking about. Shocking, I know.

But yeah, the deaths were strange. :shrug:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Lacie, do you have any re-stocking ideas? My mom wants african cichlids and a blood parrot cichlid, and my dad wants an oscar... Neither of which they can have :lol: I'm going to buy a new motor/impeller for an aquaclear 50 and put that on the tank.


----------



## NubianFan

I like mollies and platys and guppies... I like Cichlids but never had any. Why can' t they have them? Do they not do well with the other fish you have? I want a tank of angel fish some day. Maybe one of these days.


----------



## Scottyhorse

NubianFan said:


> I like mollies and platys and guppies... I like Cichlids but never had any. Why can' t they have them? Do they not do well with the other fish you have? I want a tank of angel fish some day. Maybe one of these days.


Our tank is only a 28 gallon hex tank, so too small for the cichlids they want. I have other tanks, but they are too small as well.


----------



## goathiker

A tank of Angel fish usually becomes one giant male Angel fish with a couple abused females. Nasty critters they are.


----------



## goathiker

I've got a 100 gallon welded plexiglass show tank sitting on my front porch...Bring 5 strong men to Rendy the thing weighs about 200lbs empty.


----------



## kccjer

Hey guys. Just a warning. Do NOT try the listerine foot soak. :ROFL: My feet be blue! And still dry...sigh....


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> I've got a 100 gallon welded plexiglass show tank sitting on my front porch...Bring 5 strong men to Rendy the thing weighs about 200lbs empty.


I want I want I want I want I want :drool::drool: :lol: That would be really awesome for a Paludarium or Vivarium. But man, a 100g tank would be awesome.


----------



## NubianFan

I would like to have two angel fish and maybe something else in there with them? I don't know much about fish at all, so maybe some moon snails? Or something they wouldn't kill. Do the males beat up the females? What if you had two females?


----------



## Scottyhorse

My dad is going to either stop by my neighbors house tomorrow on the way to a skeet shoot or call him to ask how much I would get for the two ND does. I did find a guy who has some does for sale, so I'm trying to think about the Pygmy does and not about the ND going to butcher. I'm such a baby sometimes :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

NubianFan said:


> I would like to have two angel fish and maybe something else in there with them? I don't know much about fish at all, so maybe some moon snails? Or something they wouldn't kill. Do the males beat up the females? What if you had two females?


Usually they just pair up m/f. You can have other schooling or bottom dwelling fish. Usually fish they can't eat when full grown :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

kccjer said:


> Hey guys. Just a warning. Do NOT try the listerine foot soak. My feet be blue! And still dry...sigh....


:think: You don't like smurf feet? Or we could call you a blue footed booby. :: :ROFL:


----------



## NubianFan

Ok I am soooo confused Sydney you may have to kick me. But I thought it was two barren boer girl goats you were selling is it two ND's?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Someone I know on an aquarium forum has this in a 220 gallon planted tank..


_10 Veil and Super Veil Angelfish_
_25 Rummynose Tetras_
_25 Cardinal Tetras_
_12 Longfin White Cloud Mountian Minnows _
_1 Pair German Blue Rams_
_1 Pair Electric Blue Rams_
_1 Pair Gold Rams_
_1 Pair Bolivian Rams _
_3 YoYo Loaches_
_5 Corydoras Sterbai_
_5 Corydoras Panda_
_5 Corydoras Agassizi_
_6 Corydoras Melini_
_6 Corydoras Julli_
_8 Threadfin Rainbow Fish_
_18 Otocinclus Catfish_
_3 Whiptail Cats (Farlowella gracilis)_
_1 Longfin Albino Bristlenose Pleco_
_50+ Ghost Shrimp_
_Nerites and Malaysian Trumpet Snails_


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^ LOL!

I use goat milk lotion on my hand (they get wicked dry) and it works soo well! And if I don't have any, then I use chap guard udder balm :lol: it works wonders!


----------



## Scottyhorse

NubianFan said:


> Ok I am soooo confused Sydney you may have to kick me. But I thought it was two barren boer girl goats you were selling is it two ND's?


Two Barren ND's. Close. :lol:


----------



## kccjer

NubianFan said:


> :think: You don't like smurf feet? Or we could call you a blue footed booby. :: :ROFL:


Gee....you are soooo much help! :slapfloor: I'd live with blue feet if it would have actually worked. Oh well....I have been told by another friend that tried it and didn't warn anybody that the blue wears off in a couple weeks!!!


----------



## goathiker

Scottyhorse said:


> I want I want I want I want I want :drool::drool: :lol: That would be really awesome for a Paludarium or Vivarium. But man, a 100g tank would be awesome.


 The stand needs refinished and it needs some rebuild work on the drains. If it can be worked out you can have it.


----------



## goathiker

Oops, Don says it's at least a 150 gallon tank possibly 200.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Even better :lol: I'd be fine doing some repair work on it..... I'll see if I can get my parents to let me have it. Any word on where the Rendy is going to be at?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:slapfloor: Oh gosh, my 135 gallon tank is glass, darn near died moving it :lol: I had to carry it walking backwards up the stairs! 

I would not recommend chichlids at all, I've had those, that are mean, and kill each other, and your other fish, so will an Oscar.

I would not recommend the angels either.

I'd stock it with swordtails, guppies, platies, mollies, endlers, danios, Tetris, white clouds, some cory catfish for the bottom, fish like that.


----------



## kccjer

I love Oscars. They are awesome fish...but they will eat anything smaller than them. We had one try to eat a fish that was too big so had a fish tail hanging out his mouth for a week.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> Oops, Don says it's at least a 150 gallon tank possibly 200.


What are the dimensions on it (just the glass)?


----------



## goathiker

Not yet, they're being pretty closed mouthed about it. I'm betting on Eastern WA though...


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :slapfloor: Oh gosh, my 135 gallon tank is glass, darn near died moving it :lol: I had to carry it walking backwards up the stairs!
> 
> I would not recommend chichlids at all, I've had those, that are mean, and kill each other, and your other fish, so will an Oscar.
> 
> I would not recommend the angels either.
> 
> I'd stock it with swordtails, guppies, platies, mollies, endlers, danios, Tetris, white clouds, some cory catfish for the bottom, fish like that.


I've already told them no on the cichlids many times, my mom is worse than a little girl wanting a puppy. What about Apistos? I want to do something different than the regular stuff. And she doesn't like cory cats at all. Which I don't get, they're awesome.


----------



## goathiker

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> What are the dimensions on it (just the glass)?


 It's 6'x2'x2'


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Not yet, they're being pretty closed mouthed about it. I'm betting on Eastern WA though...


That would be cool. Would it be super inconvient to move a tank that big? It would be pretty easy for us.. Especially if it's in Eastern WA, we could bring the horse trailer.


----------



## goathiker

We'd figure it out.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Then it's a 180 gallon tank 

I still wouldn't recommend anything in that family of fish, they are all very territorial and aggressive to other fish.


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> It's 6'x2'x2'


Ok, that is 180 gallons. Will do some measuring tonight and see if I could get it into the basement. Otherwise I wouldn't be able to take it.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Put the tank in the back of the pickup, and secure it with a ratchet strap (tie down, come a long, whatever name you prefer) that's how I move all my tanks. Wrap a blanket around the tank before strapping it in.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Then it's a 180 gallon tank
> 
> I still wouldn't recommend anything in that family of fish, they are all very territorial and aggressive to other fish.


I have a male German ram in my 25 gallon tank, he's pretty cool with the other fish :shrug: Even when I had the female and they were spawning they were pretty good. Then again, they had wigglers on their first spawn, which isn't normal for German Rams, so maybe I just have some oddballs :shrug: Was just wondering because of the terrible footprint of the tank.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You could try it out, every fish I had in that family killed each other, other fish, crawfish, etc.... They were terrible for me, so was my Angel fish.


----------



## NubianFan

Scottyhorse said:


> Someone I know on an aquarium forum has this in a 220 gallon planted tank..
> 
> 
> _10 Veil and Super Veil Angelfish_
> _25 Rummynose Tetras_
> _25 Cardinal Tetras_
> _12 Longfin White Cloud Mountian Minnows _
> _1 Pair German Blue Rams_
> _1 Pair Electric Blue Rams_
> _1 Pair Gold Rams_
> _1 Pair Bolivian Rams _
> _3 YoYo Loaches_
> _5 Corydoras Sterbai_
> _5 Corydoras Panda_
> _5 Corydoras Agassizi_
> _6 Corydoras Melini_
> _6 Corydoras Julli_
> _8 Threadfin Rainbow Fish_
> _18 Otocinclus Catfish_
> _3 Whiptail Cats (Farlowella gracilis)_
> _1 Longfin Albino Bristlenose Pleco_
> _50+ Ghost Shrimp_
> _Nerites and Malaysian Trumpet Snails_


isn't that an awful lot of fish even for that size tank, seems overstocked to me.


----------



## NubianFan

Do you guys ever buy fish off ebay?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

No, I've had 150+ baby koi, about 3" long each, in my 135 gallon tank. As long as you are up for frequent water changes, and you have lots of filtration, your good.  my 135 gallon has over 1000 gallons per hour of filtration, and a UV sterilizer. I did water changes once a week.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> Do you guys ever buy fish off ebay?


I'm quite guilty of that.....


----------



## NubianFan

I wondered because I used to know a woman that bought a lot of her fish off ebay and she generally was pretty happy with them.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I've been pretty happy with the fish I bought off eBay, the prices sometimes are not very good, so I go to a wholesale site to buy them sometimes.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> No, I've had 150+ baby koi, about 3" long each, in my 135 gallon tank. As long as you are up for frequent water changes, and you have lots of filtration, your good.  my 135 gallon has over 1000 gallons per hour of filtration, and a UV sterilizer. I did water changes once a week.


Agreed. Most of those fish have smaller bioloads as well. She also runs two large canister filters on the tank and does a 50% water change once a week. I don't know if I am allowed to link to an aquarium forum or not, otherwise I would like to the 'Tank of the Month' page so you guys can see. It has more pictures and info. This lady is the queen of planted tanks, she wouldn't do anything if it wasn't okay.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Comedy moment:
I was walking into the kitchen and my puppy runs in front of me and drops a piece of cat poop he stole out of the litter box. So I'm like "Ew Gunner thats nasty!" and he runs ans hides under the table. Then I'm thinking "Well I don't want to pick this up..." "Gunner come here boy!" And I'm tapping the ground next to the poop and saying "Get it, get it" and he's getting all excited and finally picks up the poop. Then he tries to run away with it again under the table. So I'm trying to grab onto him and you don't under stand this dog is squirmy and hard to catch when he doesn't want to be caught. So I finally catch him. One arm around him and have him resting on my hip, and the other hand around his mouth so he doesn't spit it out. I carry him back over to the litter box, set him down, and bend down with my face over his so I can manouver him over the litter box to get him to spit the poo out. Well he swallows it and then has a nice poop and litter smelling burp in my face. I don't mind poop, usually, but cat poop? Yuck.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I've been pretty happy with the fish I bought off eBay, the prices sometimes are not very good, so I go to a wholesale site to buy them sometimes.


I haven't bought fish off of ebay yet... But I have bought from Aquabid. Ever got fish from there?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Nope, I have not. I have heard of it though. The key with eBay is not to bid at all until the last 10 seconds of the bidding, then, if they haven't jacked the price up higher than what you'll pay, put in the maximum you will pay. You will normally win that way because most people you bid against in the fish section, will have their bidding set to a one click bid, normally of a few cents, and they can't see your highest bid, so they'll keep clicking until the time runs out, and they will have probably only bidded it up a dollar or two, and normally you'll win it.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Aquabid is like an online fish emporium, it's awesome.


----------



## goathiker

Okay Sydney a few points about this tank before you decide you want it.

It's hand built out of thick plexi-glass and about 35 years old.
It was set up for 2 small pond pumps so has drains in the bottom, waterfall fill spouts, and built in trays where charcoal and floss go in the top. So it would definitely need some work to modernize it. I can show you how it used to work. Most of the PVC needs replaced.
It has a built in top that fits 2 10 gallon tank hoods for light and access. 
It is the white elephant of fish tanks. It hasn't had fish in it for 20 years at least. It's been on my porch for about 10 years.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Good morning all  
I have to work like all day I think  I hate long days... Esp on Saturdays!  tomorrow we are busy and Monday I have to work and I need to make it to the feed store at some point... Oye vey!


----------



## sassykat6181

goathiker said:


> This story was told to me as a true story...
> 
> A dog breeder went out to deliver a puppy. Upon reaching the house she knocked and quickly discovered that no one was at home. A little annoyed she went to the house next door where she could see a man on a ladder working on his gutters. She told him that the man of the house had ordered this pup and he explained that the family had needed to go to a funeral and offered to keep the pup until they returned. She agreed hesitantly and left the pup with man.
> The next day she received a call from a very indignant person who never had their puppy delivered. Talking to the buyer she discovered that the house she was meant to deliver the pup to was a block over from where she left her.
> Returning to pick up the puppy she again discovered no one at home. She once again went to talk to the man next door. He told her that the pup was fine, they were out getting all the stuff they needed for her. Then he told her what had happened when he delivered the dog.
> The teen aged girl in the household had answered the door and he had told her that her father had ordered the pup. She had been sad and bemused and said "this is my father's dog, my father ordered a dog?" "I would be honored to care for my fathers puppy".
> See the family had been out the day before going to the fathers funeral...
> 
> The pup was left where she was at. Obviously she was where she needed to be...


What a lovely story. God works in amazing ways


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^ that He does..


----------



## kccjer

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Good morning all
> I have to work like all day I think  I hate long days... Esp on Saturdays!  tomorrow we are busy and Monday I have to work and I need to make it to the feed store at some point... Oye vey!


I'll trade your work for my headache.  I woke up at 5 with a headache. Took meds for it and it's still here. Hubby even decided he would take cats to town for their annual (or biannual....depending on IF we actually get them there) shots cause I was a tad grouchy.

Thinking some more meds and back to bed might be in order for me....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hmmm... Not sure that's a fair trade  lol!

Hope you feel better soon :hug:


----------



## sassykat6181

kccjer said:


> I'll trade your work for my headache. I woke up at 5 with a headache. Took meds for it and it's still here. Hubby even decided he would take cats to town for their annual (or biannual....depending on IF we actually get them there) shots cause I was a tad grouchy.
> 
> Thinking some more meds and back to bed might be in order for me....


Sorry about the headache. I know how you feel 

We do our own shots for our cats here. You can get everything you need through Jeffers


----------



## kccjer

sassykat6181 said:


> Sorry about the headache. I know how you feel
> 
> We do our own shots for our cats here. You can get everything you need through Jeffers


I have 2 housecats that get shots. My vet will charge me a whopping $25 for the shots....and check them over for any problems. It's worth it to me. Other than the having to shove them into a carrier to get hauled in to town....LOL


----------



## nchen7

what a great story Jill! right place at the right time...

I'm feeling sleepy and lazy today. 

oh, and I'm not sure what to make of my doe Missy. she was in heat 3 weeks ago, in with the buck and had a messy tail. 5 days later, had some discharge (didn't look like heat), but was still in with the buck. 2 mornings ago, I see she has a teeniest amt of discharge. thought she was in heat again. so...back with the buck. he didn't want much to do with her, and she wasn't interested in him. he tried mounting twice, and she kicked him off. it didn't look like a full heat. I'm not sure what to make of that...is she preggo or not? was going to do bleach test, but no bleach at home (and no blood preggo test available here...). I'm hoping she's bred and was just doing something weird with the full moon (my other doe who I'm pretty sure is bred was loud yesterday....she's usually not loud).

what do you all think?


----------



## kccjer

Well Howie weighed 13 pounds and Haylee 10. 13 isn't all that big....is it? Lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goathiker

Ni, I think she was in heat and got bred. Then she had a half hearted 5 day heat but, because she already took on the first one it was just a gesture. Now I think the corpus Luteums are implanting causing some hormone activity. 
If the buck went out of rut, both girls should be bred. The darn bucks always know...


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hey Jill, would you check out my thread in the health and wellness section? Please and thank you


----------



## caprine crazy

I neutred my own cat today! With minimal intervention.


----------



## goatygirl

Why?


----------



## Scottyhorse

caprine crazy said:


> I neutred my own cat today! With minimal intervention.


Wow, how'd you do it? My neighbor told us how he does it.. But his methods are a little extreme :lol:

I called my neighbor and he's going to see how much I can get for my two does  I'm actually kind of happy to be getting rid of them... There are sooo many more Pros than cons! One of them is getting an adorable Pygmy doe :-D


----------



## fishin816

Calling all goatie people tha mix their own feed!!! 

ATTENTION: lol

I am going to the feed mill on Monday!!!!!! I am seeing if the guy can mix up the mix I wana do. Who all mixes their own feed? What do you use in your mix? I cant wait til Monday, so I get to start making my own mix! 


So I wanna mix up what Jill recommended. 


She said..... 

Two parts whole oats
Two parts rolled barley
Two parts BOSS
Two parts feed peas
Three parts alfalfa pellets

What does everyone else use? Whats the ingredients?


----------



## Scottyhorse

That will be good. My dairy girls are just going to get free choice alfalfa hay, oats, and peas, along with sunflower oil if they need it. Mine are picky and thats what they'll eat, so that's what they will get :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

caprine crazy said:


> I neutred my own cat today! With minimal intervention.


Whoo!! Go Kayla!! :stars:


----------



## fishin816

Scottyhorse said:


> That will be good. My dairy girls are just going to get free choice alfalfa hay, oats, and peas, along with sunflower oil if they need it. Mine are picky and thats what they'll eat, so that's what they will get :lol:


Mine would never be picky...... NEVER. Mine are greedy hogs.


----------



## goatygirl

fishin816 said:


> Mine would never be picky...... NEVER. Mine are greedy hogs.


HaHa the story of my life


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

fishin816 said:


> Calling all goatie people tha mix their own feed!!!
> 
> ATTENTION: lol
> 
> I am going to the feed mill on Monday!!!!!! I am seeing if the guy can mix up the mix I wana do. Who all mixes their own feed? What do you use in your mix? I cant wait til Monday, so I get to start making my own mix!
> 
> So I wanna mix up what Jill recommended.
> 
> She said.....
> 
> Two parts whole oats
> Two parts rolled barley
> Two parts BOSS
> Two parts feed peas
> Three parts alfalfa pellets
> 
> What does everyone else use? Whats the ingredients?


Mine is very much like yours...

Just without the peas...

Mine is 
3 parts oats
3 parts barley
2 parts Blue Seal Sunshine Plus(it's like calf manna)
1 part BOSS
9 parts alfalfa pellets


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh, and I have been adding some more alfalfa pellets as a 'top dress' and will be adding beet pulp shreds as a top dress to my milkers grain..


----------



## NubianFan

it is official, I have fever. And I have had another horrible day so that makes two in a row. fun stuff...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's icky  :hug: hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

WOW! :shocked: I'm not going through all your guy's posts! :wink: :shocked: Y'all talk soooo much! LOL :lol: :smile:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey Patrick  :wave:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Hello Skyla! :wave: And everybody else who's online. :wink: :wave: :smile:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Whatcha up to?


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Whatcha up to?


Honestly, not much; and that goes for the whole day! :wahoo: :dance: :lol: It's been a fun day. No responsibilities (other than usual ones) until Monday. :smile: :lol: :lol:

How about you? I am not going through all the posts y'all conjured up while I was gone; so, anything crucial I need to know? :smile: :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nice 

Not much here either... Got MORE snow  I was so happy I could see grass again.. Then it snowed like half a foot  

Hmm.. Not that I can think of lol!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hey guys


----------



## Scottyhorse

Now Patrick, don't leave!  :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:lol:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

I'll try not to! :wink: :slapfloor: :lol: :ROFL: :lol: :ROFL: :slapfloor: I will have to do chores come 7:00. :wink:

Going to make smoothies, BRB. :wink: Yes, Sydney, I'll be back. :wink: :lol: :ROFL: :slapfloor: :slapfloor:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Can anyone answer my question in the "Lethargic Buck" thread? It's on the last page..


----------



## goathiker

fishin816 said:


> So I wanna mix up what Jill recommended.
> 
> She said.....
> 
> Two parts whole oats
> Two parts rolled barley
> Two parts BOSS
> Two parts feed peas
> Three parts alfalfa pellets
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Nope, something got lost along the way here.
> 
> 2 parts oats
> 2 parts barley
> 2 parts field/feed peas
> 1 part BOSS
> 
> This mix has a inverted CA/PH of ratio of 1CA to 5PH
> 
> In order to fix it you need to add twice the amount of alfalfa pellets to the whole grain mix. So you would feed 1lb of grain mix with 2 pounds of alfalfa pellets.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh you wanna make me a smoothie?! Lol!


----------



## Scottyhorse

My bucks' temp has gone from 99 or 100 to 104...


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

And one strawberry/blueberry/raspberry smoothie later....

LOL Skyla, it's all gone now. :wink: :lol: :smile:


----------



## goathiker

Scottyhorse said:


> My bucks' temp has gone from 99 or 100 to 104...


Go ahead and give the antibiotic Sydney. There isn't enough of the wormer, he needs 1cc for every 33lbs to do oral and injection doesn't get hibernating worms. 
I'm afraid he's coming down with pneumonia.

Give the probios tomorrow morning. The antibiotic will kill them if they are given too close together.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

I wish I could help out, Sydney. I just don't know the answer. :hug: Hope he gets better though.

My cat is hanging on my shoulder like a parrot looking at the computer screen. :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Ok I will give it to him when my mom gets home (like 30 mins away) so she can hold him. She did get some Ivomec plus so I will give him some more. Should 1 shot of Nuflor clear him up?


----------



## goathiker

He should really get 5 days worth. If you have to switch Tylan/Tylosin can be bought at the feed store and is better than Tetracycline/LA 200 for pneumonia.


----------



## ksalvagno

Hey Jill, is tuna safe to buy/eat?

Sorry about your buck, Sydney. I hope he gets better quick for you.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Well all the feed stores are going to be closed tomorrow, same with the vets... But we can get some LA 200 from my neighbor, or wait till monday and hope the feed store has something.. 

We just gave him the Nuflor and it was pure torture. The needle couldn't have been a larger gauge. He was screaming bloody murder and he's usually good for shots. And then the needle got stuck and he was hoping around it was just terrible. Then I gave him the ivomec plus and I didn't get all of it in either. I don't know where we will get the next dose of antibiotics from.... unless we use the LA 200. I didn't think this week could get worse.


----------



## sassykat6181

ksalvagno said:


> Hey Jill, is tuna safe to buy/eat?
> 
> Sorry about your buck, Sydney. I hope he gets better quick for you.


With fish off of California showing higher levels of radiation, i'd be really careful buying tuna at this point


----------



## kccjer

Scottyhorse said:


> Well all the feed stores are going to be closed tomorrow, same with the vets... But we can get some LA 200 from my neighbor, or wait till monday and hope the feed store has something..
> 
> We just gave him the Nuflor and it was pure torture. The needle couldn't have been a larger gauge. He was screaming bloody murder and he's usually good for shots. And then the needle got stuck and he was hoping around it was just terrible. Then I gave him the ivomec plus and I didn't get all of it in either. I don't know where we will get the next dose of antibiotics from.... unless we use the LA 200. I didn't think this week could get worse.


Ugh. What a mess for you to deal with. Hopefully it gets better

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goathiker

Tuna is safe, it is a deeper water fish. Starkist brand in particular is wild caught in American waters and the pouched tuna is processed without all the salt of the canned. I'm watching the radiation plume closely, we're still okay...


----------



## sassykat6181

goathiker said:


> Tuna is safe, it is a deeper water fish. Starkist brand in particular is wild caught in American waters and the pouched tuna is processed without all the salt of the canned. I'm watching the radiation plume closely, we're still okay...


Good to know! We had been buying Tongol tuna from Thailand for years as it has minimal mercury but have been concerned about radiation levels


----------



## Texaslass

goathiker said:


> Tuna is safe, it is a deeper water fish. Starkist brand in particular is wild caught in American waters and the pouched tuna is processed without all the salt of the canned. I'm watching the radiation plume closely, we're still okay...


Jill, do you know everything?!? :shock: :?


----------



## fishin816

This is a little random, but does anybody feed CalfManna? Does that help growth in baby goats and junior does and bucky boys?


----------



## Texaslass

Here's my random question: Why oh why am I sitting here stuffing my face with nuts when I already felt full?? :lol: I think I'm just extra tired or something; today was a market day, they can really take it out of you. But I didn't mean to eat that much!  :doh:
I love nuts though....


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Sarah is nuts for nuts! :wink: :lol: :lol: :slapfloor: :lol: :slapfloor: :lol: :lol: :ROFL:


----------



## Texaslass

Lol :roll:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

fishin816 said:


> This is a little random, but does anybody feed CalfManna? Does that help growth in baby goats and junior does and bucky boys?


First, let me say, I don't feed calf manna. This is going to sound stupid, but, it does have 25% protein. Therefore, it will help "up" the protein of your ration. What % protein does your current ration contain?


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

What type of nuts are you eating?


----------



## sassykat6181

I just had Oreos and milk. Mmmm


----------



## fishin816

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> First, let me say, I don't feed calf manna. This is going to sound stupid, but, it does have 25% protein. Therefore, it will help "up" the protein of your ration. What % protein does your current ration contain?


Well, I am heading down to the feed mill Monday. I am gonna see what the guy has available.

But I am currently using ADM, beet pulp, BOSS, and alfalfa pellets.

BUT. If they have what I am looking for, my mix is gonna be around 16-18% protein.

2 parts whole oats 
2 parts rolled barley
2 parts feed peas
2 parts BOSS 
3 parts alfalfa pellets

I'm hoping they have those grains. I think they will.

I'm not giving it to the milking does. Just the babies if anybody thinks it makes them grow better.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

~17% protein sounds good. :smile:


----------



## fishin816

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> ~17% protein sounds good. :smile:


You are really confusing me here. Lol. Would that really matter for the babies?


----------



## goathiker

fishin816 said:


> So I wanna mix up what Jill recommended.
> 
> She said.....
> 
> Two parts whole oats
> Two parts rolled barley
> Two parts BOSS
> Two parts feed peas
> Three parts alfalfa pellets
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Nope, something got lost along the way here.
> 
> 2 parts oats
> 2 parts barley
> 2 parts field/feed peas
> 1 part BOSS
> 
> This mix has a inverted CA/PH of ratio of 1CA to 5PH
> 
> In order to fix it you need to add twice the amount of alfalfa pellets to the whole grain mix. So you would feed 1lb of grain mix with 2 pounds of alfalfa pellets. Not mix the alfalfa pellets in.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

I think 17% protein is adequate for kid growth. Of course it depends on how much you will be feeding them. Personally, if my feed was 17%, I wouldn't see the pros of buying another bag of feed. How much of the 17% will you be feeding the growing kids (If your feed store has those grains.)?


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

*Wipe sweat off forehead* Jill is here, she's better at explaining and more knowledgeable than I am, Cade. :wink:


----------



## fishin816

goathiker said:


> fishin816 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I wanna mix up what Jill recommended.
> 
> She said.....
> 
> Two parts whole oats
> Two parts rolled barley
> Two parts BOSS
> Two parts feed peas
> Three parts alfalfa pellets
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Nope, something got lost along the way here.
> 
> 2 parts oats
> 2 parts barley
> 2 parts field/feed peas
> 1 part BOSS
> 
> This mix has a inverted CA/PH of ratio of 1CA to 5PH
> 
> In order to fix it you need to add twice the amount of alfalfa pellets to the whole grain mix. So you would feed 1lb of grain mix with 2 pounds of alfalfa pellets. Not mix the alfalfa pellets in.
> 
> 
> 
> I took out the flax and added more alfalfa pellets. Does that throw the Ca out of whack?
Click to expand...


----------



## NubianFan

My fever has come down some and I feel a little better. I hogged up a big plate of homemade meat sauce with spiral eggs noodles instead of spaghetti noodles. Mainly because that is all I had on hand. I have always heard feed a fever starve a cold, so I fed the thing and took some ibuprofen and it came down some.


----------



## fishin816

Here is what you gave me. Then we had the discussion about adding alfalfa pellets to the feed. Where did the BOSS go?


----------



## goathiker

fishin816 said:


> goathiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> I took out the flax and added more alfalfa pellets. Does that throw the Ca out of whack?
> 
> 
> 
> The mix you have written down is 2.06% Calcium and 2.90% Phosphorus.
> 
> If you're feeding grass hay then it will indeed be out of balance BUT all whole grain mixes are unless you feed alfalfa pellets like the hay they are instead of like a grain.
Click to expand...


----------



## fishin816

goathiker said:


> fishin816 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The mix you have written down is 2.06% Calcium and 2.90% Phosphorus.
> 
> If you're feeding grass hay then it will indeed be out of balance BUT all whole grain mixes are unless you feed alfalfa pellets like the hay they are instead of like a grain.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok Jill. Tell me what I need to do here. What to do with the grains? Alfalfa pellets? HELP!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## ksalvagno

I think what you aren't understanding is that grain mix is supposed to be separate from alfalfa pellets. So you get your grain mixed and buy the alfalfa pellets separately. Then you add 1 part grain mix to 2 parts alfalfa pellets.

So if you give 1 cup grain mix, you add 2 cups alfalfa pellets.


----------



## goathiker

Yes exactly Karen, Thank You.


----------



## NubianFan

I am going to bed night all.


----------



## ksalvagno

Hope you feel better Leslie. Good night!


----------



## fishin816

ksalvagno said:


> I think what you aren't understanding is that grain mix is supposed to be separate from alfalfa pellets. So you get your grain mixed and buy the alfalfa pellets separately. Then you add 1 part grain mix to 2 parts alfalfa pellets.
> 
> So if you give 1 cup grain mix, you add 2 cups alfalfa pellets.


So feed alfalfa pellets compeletly seperate?

I know you are all getting tired of me asking all these questions. But why cant i add it to the feed?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So, the Boer doe I have that had really bad mastitis has never produced milk since, so it's hard to tell when she'll kid. She's 8 years old, so everything on her is kinda sagging, including her belly, making it even harder to tell when she'll kid, and I don't have a breeding date, making it even worse. And she's one to have tricky ligs :hair:
But today I noticed her pooch is puffy and very loose/saggy. It's probably puffed outward from her body an inch or so, and that whole area "jiggles" as she walks. I'll try to get some pics tomorrow, but from the sounds of it, how far off does she sound?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

fishin816 said:


> So feed alfalfa pellets compeletly seperate?
> 
> I know you are all getting tired of me asking all these questions. But why cant i add it to the feed?


If you add it to the mix the ratios will not come out right for each goat you feed, if you feed them even slightly different amounts. So when you grain them separately, put one part of the mix in their pan, then add 2 parts of the alfalfa to the pan, for each one.


----------



## ksalvagno

Lacie - I would just be keeping an eye on her. That certainly sounds like she is close.

Cade, Cade, Cade - at the feed mill have them mix everything but the alfalfa pellets. So you bring home bags of grain and bags of alfalfa pellets. Have a bag of each sitting next to each other. When you go to feed, you get one scoop of the grain mixture out and put it in the bowl. Then you get a scoop of the alfalfa pellets and put it in the same bowl. Then you get another scoop of alfalfa pellets and put it in the same bowl. Then mix it up and feed to a goat. 

If you don't get that, I can no longer help you on understanding it.


----------



## fishin816

ksalvagno said:


> Lacie - I would just be keeping an eye on her. That certainly sounds like she is close.
> 
> Cade, Cade, Cade - at the feed mill have them mix everything but the alfalfa pellets. So you bring home bags of grain and bags of alfalfa pellets. Have a bag of each sitting next to each other. When you go to feed, you get one scoop of the grain mixture out and put it in the bowl. Then you get a scoop of the alfalfa pellets and put it in the same bowl. Then you get another scoop of alfalfa pellets and put it in the same bowl. Then mix it up and feed to a goat.
> 
> If you don't get that, I can no longer help you on understanding it.


I finally got it! Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Lol


----------



## nchen7

goathiker said:


> Ni, I think she was in heat and got bred. Then she had a half hearted 5 day heat but, because she already took on the first one it was just a gesture. Now I think the corpus Luteums are implanting causing some hormone activity.
> If the buck went out of rut, both girls should be bred. The darn bucks always know...


*muah* you're the best!!!!!



Texaslass said:


> Jill, do you know everything?!? :shock: :?


I believe Jill DOES know everything!

Leslie, hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Guess I'll be watching her like a hawk! I hate having a doe that can't feed her kids  I don't have any fresh does yet, and won't until almost March! Nor do I have any colostrum, as that was used up on several occasions in 2013. 
I'm so unprepared for her kids!!


----------



## goathiker

Any horses due Lacie? Horse colostrum would work fine and you only need like 20 ounces.


----------



## Scottyhorse

My bucks' tempurature has dropped one degree to 103.1.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> Any horses due Lacie? Horse colostrum would work fine and you only need like 20 ounces.


Nope, no nothin due until February 29th, well, except another cattle dog :chin:
Or big fat Alice :laugh: But she could be due now until April 9th....

It's ok, I'm putting in another order with Jeffers and a bucket of colostrum is on the list. I went with the one another dairy lady uses. I'd need enough for her kids, she has a history of quads here, plus another doe is getting close and she abandoned her kids last time, so I want to be sure I'll have enough for 20 kids if I need. 
Hopefully it will get here in time!! I have stress! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Scottyhorse said:


> My bucks' tempurature has dropped one degree to 103.1.


That's progress! Hope he's better soon!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Yeah. I'm just worried we will not be able to get another dose of antibiotics before Monday... But my neighbor said you only need 1 dose of Nuflor?


----------



## goathiker

Sometimes it will work in one dose. You caught it really early, most people miss the sub-temp part completely. Just watch him close and get something for him if he isn't better tomorrow night.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hey Jill, have you used the vitamin A-DE injectable before? I used to use it a long time ago, but I can't remember what for exactly or what the dose was, but the goats did better with it :scratch:


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Sometimes it will work in one dose. You caught it really early, most people miss the sub-temp part completely. Just watch him close and get something for him if he isn't better tomorrow night.


Sounds good  
Three questions though, sorry :lol: 
Can high level b complex be given orally? What is the dose?
When do I need to repeat the Ivomec plus worming?
Lastly, dose it matter any that I gave him the Nuflor AFTER the sub temp part of phnuemonia? (Sp) I got it into him while his temp was 104 but it was only a couple hours after his temp spiked...

On a side note, we got a huge square bale of really nice grass hay for $60 today.  Horses are chowing down on it and I will offer some to the goats in the morning... Hopefully we can cut down on the amount of alfalfa we are going through! After we got about half the bale into the round bale feeder we all took turns jumping off the truck into it.  it was fun. I started it, and then my brother was afraid to get hay on him (acting like a kid who has never been around hay before :lol: So I shoved him in and then spent the rest of the time desensitizing him by tossing little handfuls of the loose stuff at him :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, it improves feed conversion. I give one shot at 6 weeks and one at 12 weeks to help their early growth.


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Yeah, it improves feed conversion. I give one shot at 6 weeks and one at 12 weeks to help their early growth.


That is interesting. Does it make a noticeable difference?


----------



## goathiker

High level B is the one with extra b-12, it won't work orally. The rumen destroys the B-12. 
Repeat the Ivomec Plus in 10 days to 2 weeks. 10 days if you think Barber Pole, 2 weeks if you think Liver Fluke. If not sure do the 2 weeks. If he is not sick this time withhold hay for 6 hours before giving it. If he is sick, don't worry about it. Then one more time after that after another 10 days to 2 weeks. 
No it is good that you gave the antibiotic after his fever started. Fever means that the bodies immune system is fighting the infection. By waiting that little bit you made sure that his body recognized the invader and made T cells to fight it.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Ok great. Thank you!


----------



## Emzi00

Why did I read all that..? 50+ pages, really??


----------



## goatygirl

Who knows


----------



## Texaslass

NubianFan said:


> My fever has come down some and I feel a little better. I hogged up a big plate of homemade meat sauce with spiral eggs noodles instead of spaghetti noodles. Mainly because that is all I had on hand. I have always heard feed a fever starve a cold, so I fed the thing and took some ibuprofen and it came down some.


I always heard the opposite! :? :shock:


----------



## Texaslass

Good morning, Emma. 
How's Mars these days?


----------



## Emzi00

A bit chilly, getting warmer...


----------



## Texaslass

Biotracking was supposed to email me on Fri. with my results and they didn't! :hair:


----------



## nchen7

rental buck (aka Stinky), went back today. the lady said he will be around in case Missy isn't really bred. so....long 3 week wait starts again. sigh!

that's frustrating Sarah. hope you hear from them Monday. if not, you should call...


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Hey guys! Can't be on much, taking a quick nap before basketball... But anyways... I came on here to ask a question and totally forgot...  that's depressing...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emma!! You're back! :stars: :wahoo: :dance: :greengrin:

it's been a little dull without you....


----------



## Emzi00

Hey Sarah  I have volleyball tryouts this week!! 

:lol: Yes, I'm back  You seem happy 
I know, I read through a bunch of boringness... I have to know what goes on....


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie, did you ever get around to calling the buck bank? Do enough pacing yet?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

lol, anywho.... I just came back in from outside (pup went to her new home, I've got 2 left, ones going Wednesdays)


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Lacie, did you ever get around to calling the buck bank? Do enough pacing yet?


No....I'm scared! :ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

My carts price at Jeffers is monumental again....I really need to stop shopping for goat stuff! :slapfloor:


----------



## nchen7

Roo's gone???


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

No, no, she's still here, just one of her siblings left today. I have too much time invested in roo, she's staying as a pet, she has the most hilarious growl and bark too! :slapfloor: she picks fights with the 4lb, 11 year old chihuahua :lol:


----------



## caprine crazy

Scottyhorse said:


> Wow, how'd you do it? My neighbor told us how he does it.. But his methods are a little extreme :lol:
> 
> I called my neighbor and he's going to see how much I can get for my two does  I'm actually kind of happy to be getting rid of them... There are sooo many more Pros than cons! One of them is getting an adorable Pygmy doe :-D


Well, since I volunteer at a vet's office, had all supplies readily available. First, I gave a shot of NOD (anesthetic). Then when he was good and asleep I plucked most of the hair off his testicles and made an incision into both. Then you jsut kind of pop them through the incision like you would a pimple and pull them out. If the cat is older than 6 months then you can't just pull them out. You have to make a knot in the cord and cut it with a scalpel. I had done it before on someone else's cat and i had to tie the cord. It's simple once you figure it out.


----------



## nchen7

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> No, no, she's still here, just one of her siblings left today. I have too much time invested in roo, she's staying as a pet, she has the most hilarious growl and bark too! :slapfloor: she picks fights with the 4lb, 11 year old chihuahua :lol:


awww!!! cutie!!!!


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> No....I'm scared! :ROFL:


:doh: Don't you have a somewhat goat oriented child? That's what they're for.....
Or you could have Sarah do it... or Leslie.... they don't seem to be afraid of phones so much...


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> My carts price at Jeffers is monumental again....I really need to stop shopping for goat stuff! :slapfloor:


Well, you have a ton of goats to buy that goat stuff for.... I'm just over here spending $80+ on goat books alone... tack on $100 more for actual goat stuff.... I think we all may have a problem.....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I think when you spend 5 times that, you have a problem :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Hey, I'm scared stiff of phones! :lol: I can just force myself to call if I must. Mind over matter.  
Or maybe mind over mind.... :scratch:


----------



## Emzi00

Wait, wait, wait... hold your horses! :shocked:
Okay, let's do some math......
.
.
.
.
.
Okay, I don't want to do any math, but that's a lot.....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sarah..... hey, been a while.... :scratch: Since you're so good with the mind over matter/mind thing.... I have someone I'd like you to call for me... pretty please... :greengrin:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Wait, wait, wait... hold your horses! :shocked:
> Okay, let's do some math......
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> Okay, I don't want to do any math, but that's a lot.....


I spend that much about 2-3 times a year with Jeffers.... :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Sarah..... hey, been a while.... :scratch: Since your so good with the mind over matter/mind thing.... I have someone I'd like you to call for me... pretty please... :greengrin:


No, no, not so good! I said if I must!  Besides, I would never know what to say to the buck bank, I'm not educated enough about all that AI type of stuff. :lol:

Hey to you too. :wave: You've been rather absent yourself, I must say....


----------



## Emzi00

I had to make a phone call earlier.... I about died.... But, after pacing around and freaking out, I wrote down exactly what I was going to say, and that helped a tiny bit...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Just ask Diane if she's still selling straws, I don't have long distance so I can't really call anyways. Hopefully she is and hasn't moved and you get the current residents.....

Well, I am a pretty busy person :chin:


----------



## Texaslass

So I have concluded that Suzi is in fact NOT pregnant anymore. 

Here's why:
She has had singles twice before, never had twins
I can't feel anything when I bump her, and I hate to think I'm THAT bad at it.  (I can always feel kids on the other girls, and Suzi would've been so far along by now I don't see how I couldn't)
She isn't showing any baby bump at all.
I'm no good at the pooch test, but I think I've been getting a *little* better, and she looks like an open doe back there to me now. :/


 :/ Sooooo, I guess we either need to get a doe in milk (no, we didn't get the mini alpine. I didn't like her udder, and there's nothing else available around here right now that I like) OR we have to wait 2 whole months. :/ Bleh.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: Who'd you have to call?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That sucks Sarah  :hug:


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Just ask Diane if she's still selling straws, I don't have long distance so I can't really call anyways. Hopefully she is and hasn't moved and you get the current residents.....
> 
> Well, I am a pretty busy person :chin:


Yeah..... I don't think so... :chin: What do I get outta this deal? :ROFL:

Hey, I've been so busy I haven't even been able to.. uh.. do anything!  (My mind went blank, sorry)



> I had to make a phone call earlier.... I about died.... But, after pacing around and freaking out, I wrote down exactly what I was going to say, and that helped a tiny bit...


Writing stuff down helps me too, or else I forget half of it and have to call back, which makes it ten times worse.


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :lol: Who'd you have to call?


My aunt........ I need to use her printer, ours is broken and our computer is getting fixed..........


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> Yeah..... I don't think so... :chin: What do I get outta this deal? :ROFL:
> 
> Hey, I've been so busy I haven't even been able to.. uh.. do anything!  (My mind went blank, sorry)


You get the satisfaction of helping others.... and maybe some bacon.....


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> That sucks Sarah  :hug:


Yeah.. :hug: I mean, it's not like we can't buy milk, but it's frustrating. She's always been kind of a problem doe for us. I think we will almost definitely be selling her soon. If she isn't going to be in milk for another year or whatever, she's pretty worthless to us. 
I never liked her anyway. Skinny, cowardly goat that she is...


----------



## Texaslass

Bacon?! :yum:

Alright, Lacie, tell me what to do. :lol:


----------



## fishin816

Well I went ahead an bought a small bag of CalfManna. Lets hope it works wonders for the babies!


----------



## Emzi00

I've had pretty good results with the calf manna Cade. I kinda had to scramble a bit to get my girl up to weight before breeding her, and the manna did the trick.  I actually still use that with her since she's still a bit small.


----------



## ksalvagno

I don't understand why you guys are so phone phobic. What are you going to do as adults when you have to communicate with people? That is the problem with technology. The kids today don't actually interact with people and now have no people skills.


----------



## Emzi00

I'd rather talk to someone in person than over the phone, that's part of it for me. If I have to I can, but I don't like to. I will always choose to talk to someone in person over using technology to do it. I'm not sure why I'm so terribly afraid of it, I just am.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well Karen, when I'm an adult, I'm pretty sure I'll still be phone phobic.... :slapfloor:
I interact with people, converse and such, I mean I don't strike up the conversation unless I have to strangers (animal people are different, I can talk to them), but I do have people skills. I just hate the phone....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I think Alice is getting close to kidding, her belly is saggier that usual, and her tailhead is as loose as a noodle. So maybe by next week :greengrin:


----------



## Emzi00

Yay! Babies! :greengrin:


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie, look at the rear attachments on their doe Stella....
http://www.hinotefarms.com/


----------



## NubianFan

My fever is going up up up


----------



## NubianFan

I still don't really feel bad,... it just doesn't make any sense at all.


----------



## Emzi00

I believe Sarah was going to call the buck bank in exchange for some bacon.. Lacie, you could probably ship a piglet in a large flat rate box, right?  :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, totally! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Deal! Sarah, call! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Sarah....
http://www.thebuckbank.com/contact.htm


----------



## nchen7

Leslie, not good that your fever is getting bad. Hope you feel better soon


----------



## NubianFan

It isn't really high it just keeps increasing. I just don't understand I don't feel bad. I don't feel like I could run a marathon or anything I just don't feel sick really.


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie.... I'm not sure what to think of Serendipity's..... good? Bad? Depends? :scratch:


----------



## nchen7

Leslie, that's weird....


----------



## NubianFan

I've been told I am tough. But you would think I would feel some kind of sick... Not that I want too, I am glad for it just to be weird.


----------



## NubianFan

I made stuff on a shingle tonight. Only I made biscuits, so I guess it is stuff on a lump...


----------



## nchen7

U sure you're not having hot flashes?


----------



## NubianFan

No it is fever, I am keeping track of it with my mom's expensive in ear thermometer.


----------



## NubianFan

I have been running fever since friday, I honestly probably never would have noticed but I touched a woman at work on the shoulder and she said "Leslie you have fever you are hot to the touch" And another guy I work with said "and your eyes look funny" So when I got home I asked mom what she thought and she said "your eyes do look feverish" and she got her thermometer and had me check my temp at that time it was only a degree over normal but it has steadily inched higher. It has been running over a 100 today even with me taking fever reducing medicines.


----------



## nchen7

That's not good. I hope it stops soon

Its nice to be down to ar goats again. 4 was getting a little too hairy...was running out of jungle to feed everyone...


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Sarah....
> http://www.thebuckbank.com/contact.htm


Seriously?! Lacie, why can't you email them??? :doh:


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> Seriously?! Lacie, why can't you email them??? :doh:


She did..  Maybe we could send them a letter.. onder:


----------



## Texaslass

> Please be aware that we are not always available by phone during our posted business hours, due to the range and types of our various activities.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## NubianFan

ok tomorrow is Martin Luther King Jr's day so I am off work, and I still have the sunday blues... see it has nothing to do with going back to work.


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


 "We do, however, check in regularly and will return your phone message in as timely a fashion as possible. We are occasionally reachable by phone after hours, as well."

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ :roll:


----------



## Emzi00

Best way to kill sunday blues is to turn on some music and jam...


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> "We do, however, check in regularly and will return your phone message in as timely a fashion as possible. We are occasionally reachable by phone after hours, as well."
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ :roll:


I draw the line at messages! I will not leave a message. That's the most certain way I know of to make a fool of yourself. 
Besides, then they'd call back, and someone else would most likely answer the phone. :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Cute. 
http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/grd/4281471045.html


----------



## Scottyhorse

My bucks' temp is down to 102.2! Hopefully the one shot of Nuflor will kick the pneumonia  

Friend is coming over so I can't stay, but I will TTYL!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Good to hear Sydney


----------



## NubianFan

maybe I need some Nuflor...


----------



## Emzi00

Vegans have a tendency to make me upset..........


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Me too!! Have you ever had chocolate lentils?!? I thought I had some m&ms and I tasted those and spit them back out!! Vegan chocolate is nasty!! 

I know that's not the point you were going with though :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

I love meat... I think I'm going to hug the next steak I see...


----------



## nchen7

I feel the same as u Emma. I don't care what u do or don't eat, I just don't like the high horse they sit on. My friend makes amazing vegan chocolate truffles though.

Ok, bed time for me. Nite nite.


----------



## kccjer

Vegans need hugs too...some steak scented hugging could be just the cure for their ailment. Haha

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Emzi00

Night Ni :wave:


----------



## Emzi00

kccjer said:


> Vegans need hugs too...some steak scented hugging could be just the cure for their ailment. Haha
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


Sounds perfect! I think I need to go hug a vegan  Share the love


----------



## kccjer

Exactly. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!! Just cook some bacon.. That should do the trick! Who doesn't love the smell of bacon!?  lol!

No, but I agree with ya Emma... I don't care that they don't eat it.. I guess lol! But, don't go judging others for not doing the same! That is what gets me the most! And their 'out look' on us meat eaters


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> LOL!! Just cook some bacon.. That should do the trick! Who doesn't love the smell of bacon!?  lol!


My sister; can't stand it. *shakes head* Also doesn't really like chocolate. :shocked:
Sad, really. :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

I gave Zoe to my little sister today.  I think it made her year.


----------



## kccjer

Wow. Are you sure she's not an alien??? Lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Texaslass

kccjer said:


> Wow. Are you sure she's not an alien??? Lol
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


:laugh: I have wondered.....  JK 
She also doesn't like coffee. *shakes head again* And the other day she was eating _a fried egg wrapped in a pancake with syrup on top_!!!  :lol:


----------



## kccjer

Ok...definitely an alien. How could you not like coffee?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Texaslass

:laugh: Skyla doesn't either... :roll:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

You have a strange sister! Though I agree with her on the coffee part 

Oh I'm sure your little sister was thrilled!!  who doesn't like baby goats!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> :laugh: Skyla doesn't either... :roll:


Hehe!!  
It's nasty! I LOVE the smell of it!! I just hate the taste!


----------



## kccjer

No way!! Lol. I have a friend who wishes her hubby would drink coffee cause she loves the smell but cant srand the taste

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Texaslass

Haha! Yeah, she was pretty excited. 
I was considering giving her one right away, but I couldn't tell how seriously she wanted one, or if I was going to sell one or not. 
She had a Nigerian doeling a couple years ago, but she can barely remember it now, so all the more exciting. 
We ended up selling all our ND's a while back- life was crazy busy, and the animals weren't getting the attention they needed, so we cut way back. We also didn't think she was super attached at the time...
But now things are a bit more under control, and I've learned so much on here that I feel okay with having a few more.  But I still don't want to ever have more than I can handle; I want them to always be well cared for and not overwhelm myself with too many, you know?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! I work in a grocery store, so I LOVE when people but the fresh ground coffee or the others that smell good  lol! And I love going into Dunkin's or other coffee shops so I can smell it  lol!


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Hehe!!
> It's nasty! I LOVE the smell of it!! I just hate the taste!


Yeah, that's how she is. She'll even drink it once in a while "because it smells sooo good!", but she puts like tons of milk and sugar.. :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

I hate coffee, I love the smell of popcorn but can't really stand to eat it. 
I hate french fries, and cornbread.


----------



## NubianFan

Get your sister some chocolate covered bacon...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yuck! I can't stand to drink it no matter how good it smells! Lol!

Leslie! How can you not like French fries?!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Get your sister some chocolate covered bacon...


That can't be good...  chocolate doesn't go with everything!


----------



## Texaslass

NubianFan said:


> I hate coffee, I love the smell of popcorn but can't really stand to eat it.
> I hate french fries, and cornbread.


I don't really care for popcorn, unless it's like soaked in butter. :lol:
I don't like cornbread either, but I do love french fries. 
I probably better go for the night. I hope you feel better, Leslie!  :wave:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

:wave: Someone called me today... And a couple weeks ago one of the BOYS in my class called me every. Day. It. Was. Horrifying! He needed help with algebra.... But it was so awkward!!! I don't even talk to him in person that much, let alone via phone!! And then today an actual adult person called so it was like a "professional" call so I had to be all old-sounding...

And on top of it all, I have two razor cuts on my legs and an ingrown hair... :GAAH: I'm frazzled. Can anyone tell...? Okay, sorry for the rant, especially this late because no body will see it okay, goodnight peeps!


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Sarah


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> Get your sister some chocolate covered bacon...


 I have some in my fridge...


----------



## nchen7

morning!

I feel icky today. I was at a child's bday party Saturday, and i'm hoping I didn't pick anything up from those small children (I probably did.....).


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Morning..

That's icky Ni! Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## nchen7

I hope so too. i'm drinking lots of liquids, and already ate 4 cloves of garlic


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well, hopefully it's fast moving!


----------



## Texaslass

:wahoo: :dance: :leap:


----------



## nchen7

you heard from Biotracking??


----------



## Texaslass

Nope, not yet. :/ It a holiday today too, so won't till tomorrow probably.
I called Breck's breeder, and she said she's just been super super busy, and she will work on getting him registered next week!  If I get his papers, that changes a lot.
I can register the babies, and I may even keep him for another year or so. Breed him to my younger girls pretty soon, then again next year, and to Cinderella as well.
I don't know when I'll find a nice registered buck again.


----------



## nchen7

yay!!! that's good news!!!!

hope she follows through for you


----------



## littlegoatgirl

That's great Sarah!


----------



## fishin816

Sarah! Your avatar is adorable!


----------



## fishin816

I get to go to the mill and have my grain mixed up today! YAY!:stars::stars::stars:

why is it that goat people get so excited about feed?!?! LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's awesome news Sarah!! :stars: :leap: yay!!  

And your avatar is adorable!!


----------



## nchen7

that's exciting Cade!


----------



## fishin816

nchen7 said:


> that's exciting Cade!


And again, only goat people get excited about it! Thats whats so awesome about goat people! lol


----------



## Texaslass

Thanks everybody. 
Here, it's better bigger: 

Edit: Oop, wrong one, sorry! I fixed it.


----------



## nchen7

they're just so snuggly and cute!!!!!!


----------



## fishin816

Skyla!!!!! I have a very important question that needs to be answered ASAP!!!!!! Do you put molasses in your grain mix to entice them, or do they eat the grain just fine?


----------



## nchen7

you don't have to put molasses. too much molasses can upset rumens, and bind copper. you can add a bit to entice (esp if they're used to eating sweet feed). depends on your goat, b/c I have one who's a picky eater, and I have one who will eat any sort of grain.....


----------



## Scottyhorse

I have a favor to ask ya'll! I need a presentation idea for my goat club 4-H meeting tonight! With everything going on, I haven't thought about it much!  I have a few ideas: CAE, Pneumonia, or a thing on one of the breeds from the middle east. But I want it to be really good and actually interesting for the people in the club... Not something they already know about. Ideas?


----------



## caprine crazy

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Yuck! I can't stand to drink it no matter how good it smells! Lol!
> 
> Leslie! How can you not like French fries?!


Or corn bread! What is wrong with you?!?! JK


----------



## caprine crazy

Scottyhorse said:


> I have a favor to ask ya'll! I need a presentation idea for my goat club 4-H meeting tonight! With everything going on, I haven't thought about it much!  I have a few ideas: CAE, Pneumonia, or a thing on one of the breeds from the middle east. But I want it to be really good and actually interesting for the people in the club... Not something they already know about. Ideas?


Getting up and in front of people and talking? Sorry, can't help ya there. Worst fear: public speaking. But yet I have thought about making Youtube vids. I need to see a counsler.


----------



## Scottyhorse

caprine crazy said:


> Getting up and in front of people and talking? Sorry, can't help ya there. Worst fear: public speaking. But yet I have thought about making Youtube vids. I need to see a counsler.


It's pretty easy.  I just need a good idea...


----------



## fishin816

Well I am SORELY disappointed right now! We cant have the feed mixed together, he said that if he mixes a cattle feed in his grinder. With urea for example, and we feed it to our milking does and we use the milk for cheese or something, what would that urea do to us or the goats?????????? So I am pretty much not going to be able to mix my own feed, grrrrrrrr. But there is one good thing, we got some Land O Lakes milk replacer! Been trying to track that down for a while now. So I am going to see how much it will be for my feed store to buy Blue Seal in bulk. If it isnt too terribly much money, we will order some Blue Seal. I am so mad I'm not gonna mix my own feed though. Grrrrrr


----------



## Scottyhorse

That stinks Cade  I'm not positive on the Urea, either. It's just not possible for him to mix it without the Urea? Or can you get the ingredients in bulk and then mix them yourself in about 1 weeks worth? Or go to another mill?


----------



## kccjer

What? My mill has to clean his mixer between each batch...and he mixes for all kinds...feedlot cattle, sheep, goats, pigs, chickens... that's just messed up.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Scottyhorse

kccjer said:


> What? My mill has to clean his mixer between each batch...and he mixes for all kinds...feedlot cattle, sheep, goats, pigs, chickens... that's just messed up.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


Agreed, seems odd he wouldn't clean it.


----------



## Scottyhorse

We may have Mini Boers running around in 5 months.... Gah.


----------



## goathiker

Well, those will be interesting. Are they going to be half Pygmy or Nigerian?


----------



## kccjer

Scottyhorse said:


> We may have Mini Boers running around in 5 months.... Gah.


They will be cute.:shrug:...at least Tabitha's are. :laugh:


----------



## kccjer

Scottyhorse said:


> It's pretty easy.  I just need a good idea...


Breeds from the middle east. Leaving it kinda late aren't ya/??? LOL


----------



## fishin816

Scottyhorse said:


> That stinks Cade  I'm not positive on the Urea, either. It's just not possible for him to mix it without the Urea? Or can you get the ingredients in bulk and then mix them yourself in about 1 weeks worth? Or go to another mill?


I should have explained it better. If he mixes a cattle feed with urea, he cant guarantee that its all gone, so if he mixes my mix in after he mixes the cattle feed, who knows if there might be urea in my feed?


----------



## fishin816

kccjer said:


> What? My mill has to clean his mixer between each batch...and he mixes for all kinds...feedlot cattle, sheep, goats, pigs, chickens... that's just messed up.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


He does clean it. There still could be urea left over thpugh.


----------



## fishin816

Anybody have any good reviews on Blue Seal Caprine Challenger?


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Well, those will be interesting. Are they going to be half Pygmy or Nigerian?


Nigerian... Obviously the buck is feeling better after the Nuflor :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

kccjer said:


> They will be cute.:shrug:...at least Tabitha's are. :laugh:


Happen to have any pictures?


----------



## Scottyhorse

fishin816 said:


> I should have explained it better. If he mixes a cattle feed with urea, he cant guarantee that its all gone, so if he mixes my mix in after he mixes the cattle feed, who knows if there might be urea in my feed?


I would imagine it would be a minuscule amount... Right?


----------



## Scottyhorse

kccjer said:


> Breeds from the middle east. Leaving it kinda late aren't ya/??? LOL


Well, I had an idea months in advance (Dairy Goat Conformation) but I don't know of I want to do that any more.... So breeds from the Middle East or Dairy Goat Conformation?


----------



## kccjer

Scottyhorse said:


> Happen to have any pictures?


http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f219/tabitha-babies-160639/


----------



## kccjer

Scottyhorse said:


> Well, I had an idea months in advance (Dairy Goat Conformation) but I don't know of I want to do that any more.... So breeds from the Middle East or Dairy Goat Conformation?


breeds from middle east. sounds WAY more interesting than conformation. LOL


----------



## kccjer

fishin816 said:


> He does clean it. There still could be urea left over thpugh.


Still doesn't make any sense. My mill mixes for feedlot, dairy, different species, etc. There is no reason he can't mix yours. That was just a convenient excuse not to mix, I'm thinking. Maybe you don't want a big enough batch??? I dunno. He mixes for sheep after mixing for other animals and has to be sure to get it cleaned because of the copper....and he manages. Can't think that the urea left over AFTER cleaning would be significant.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Scottyhorse said:


> I have a favor to ask ya'll! I need a presentation idea for my goat club 4-H meeting tonight! With everything going on, I haven't thought about it much!  I have a few ideas: CAE, Pneumonia, or a thing on one of the breeds from the middle east. But I want it to be really good and actually interesting for the people in the club... Not something they already know about. Ideas?


LOL I need to do one next month for my 4-H club! I've got nothing; I mean, I was going to show how to fillet and cook fish, but, but, it's winter and I don't want to go outside! :lol: :hammer: :smile:

As a side note: apparently we're supposed to get another "polar vortex" soon...? :-? All I know is that it's already negative 5 and is supposed to get down to -30 with wind!  I don't like MN!


----------



## ksalvagno

I think what the guy is basically telling him is that he isn't interested in cleaning his equipment well to mix his grain. Probably not a big enough order to be worth his while.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

fishin816 said:


> Skyla!!!!! I have a very important question that needs to be answered ASAP!!!!!! Do you put molasses in your grain mix to entice them, or do they eat the grain just fine?


No, mine all eat it just fine... I haven't fed sweet feed in years...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

fishin816 said:


> Anybody have any good reviews on Blue Seal Caprine Challenger?


I used to use it  we stopped cause our milk had a problem with grain mites in the sweet feeds.. I had been feeding Blue Seal Dairy Goat Pellets since.. Now I am buying bags in bulk and mixing my own.. I can fill three large metal trash cans and still have some of the grains left over!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Just too expensive. :wink:

http://www.3psnigerians-dwarfgoats.com/Kids.html


----------



## NubianFan

Sydney, Does it have to be on goats? I showed the group how to make the lattice top for a lattice crust pie once, it was a big hit. I just used strips of construction paper to demonstrate it so I wouldn't have to mess with keeping pie crust cold. You would be surprised how many people didn't have a clue how to do this.


----------



## fishin816

kccjer said:


> Still doesn't make any sense. My mill mixes for feedlot, dairy, different species, etc. There is no reason he can't mix yours. That was just a convenient excuse not to mix, I'm thinking. Maybe you don't want a big enough batch??? I dunno. He mixes for sheep after mixing for other animals and has to be sure to get it cleaned because of the copper....and he manages. Can't think that the urea left over AFTER cleaning would be significant.


Listen, I dont know. I think i'm not going to mix my own grain. I am going to order some Blue Seal and go from there.


----------



## Scottyhorse

kccjer said:


> breeds from middle east. sounds WAY more interesting than conformation. LOL


Yeah, I think I will do that.


----------



## Emzi00

I think volleyball tryouts may have killed me.... I'm feeling muscles I didn't know I even had...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!! I hate that!


----------



## nchen7

Emma, doesn't sound like you'll be able to walk up/down stairs for a while. (I used to play volleyball too...)


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh: I'll manage, I pretty much have had to drill up/down stairs for the past two years, I have classes on the second floor of the school.... on the other end of the school.... Now, sitting down and standing up, that might be a different story :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! That is the worst I think! Or standing for long times!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I think will have Alice babies tonight  the babies are bouncing off the wall in there, and she's breathing heavy and laying down a lot, peeing a lot, and checking her sides.


----------



## Emzi00

Just sitting here I hurt... man, I need to start working out again, this kills!


----------



## Emzi00

Awesome Lacie!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Nah, eat some Twinkies and a Hoho (chocolate swiss roll), you'll feel better after that :lol: at least I always do :ROFL:


----------



## nchen7

oh man....I remember after practices, I wouldn't be able to walk properly for days! lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Awesome Lacie!!


Her babies feel a lot smaller than Ebonys kids, so she probably has three or so in there. If she kids tonight that will fix the crap day I've had!


----------



## Emzi00

:slapfloor: You crack me up! :lol: But I think I'll settle for a banana


----------



## nchen7

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I think will have Alice babies tonight  the babies are bouncing off the wall in there, and she's breathing heavy and laying down a lot, peeing a lot, and checking her sides.


oohhh!!!! how exciting!!!! more baby pictures soon!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

When it comes to exercise, I have a saying....
Let's not and say I did! :slapfloor: or you thought about it, and then thought again... :greengrin:


----------



## Emzi00

Hope she has those kids for you


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm with Lacie!! :ROFL: 

The most 'working out' I ever did was cleaning stalls, moving hay and riding horses


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> When it comes to exercise, I have a saying....
> Let's not and say I did! :slapfloor: or you thought about it, and then thought again... :greengrin:


:laugh: Silly Lacie.  I'm kinda trying to be healthy...


----------



## Scottyhorse

NubianFan said:


> Sydney, Does it have to be on goats? I showed the group how to make the lattice top for a lattice crust pie once, it was a big hit. I just used strips of construction paper to demonstrate it so I wouldn't have to mess with keeping pie crust cold. You would be surprised how many people didn't have a clue how to do this.


Yeah, it has to be about goats.


----------



## Emzi00

Mom got me pink cheetah print shorts :greengrin: I am in no way a girly girl, but I like them :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: living is enough exercise for me, keeps me in shape.

Cheetah print stuff is always fun :lol: maybe we'll go dancing in our gifted clothes!! :ROFL:


----------



## Scottyhorse

:lol:


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh: No!! Dancing is exercise!!


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'm going to do my presentation on the Damascus goat


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm joking of course, there no way I'd be seen I'm public wearing all that. But if I unexpectedly die, I want you to wear it to my funeral! :slapfloor: :ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Cool Sydney 

I wanted to order some pheasants today, but they won't have any until April!!


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I'm joking of course, there no way I'd be seen I'm public wearing all that. But if I unexpectedly die, I want you to wear it to my funeral! :slapfloor: :ROFL:


Deal!! :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

All those clothes you complained about getting for Christmas? Lol!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Deal!! :ROFL:


Yaaayyyy!!! :hi5:


----------



## Emzi00

Now Lacie, don't go and die. I still need you to be here so if I need a ride to the ER after going tipping....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> All those clothes you complained about getting for Christmas? Lol!!


Yes! :lol: 
A smoking jacket
Ice cream pajama bottoms
Head band
Cat necklace
And Toe socks (missed telling you guys that)


----------



## Scottyhorse

There is almost no info on the web on them so I sent a message to a place on Facebook who breeds them with some questions so well see if I find something. Out


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh my!! HAHA! :ROFL:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Yes! :lol:
> A smoking jacket
> Ice cream pajama bottoms
> Head band
> Cat necklace
> And Toe socks (missed telling you guys that)


That's the worst outfit ever :lol: :slapfloor:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Now Lacie, don't go and die. I still need you to be here so if I need a ride to the ER after going tipping....


Well I wasn't exactly planning on it anytime soon! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Good, you still have at least another thirty years in you. Don't die, no car accidents, don't let Goober break you, no getting run over...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Maybe I'll add to the outfit for when I die ,and I will put this in my will Emma! :lol: you must be the one to wear it :ROFL:
Get some hello kitty slippers, a fake moustache... onder:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

And I will need pictures!! :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Maybe I'll add to the outfit for when I die ,and I will put this in my will Emma! :lol: you must be the one to wear it :ROFL:
> Get some hello kitty slippers, a fake moustache... onder:


I love hello kitty, and I can totally pull off that fake moustache! :lol: Your family when they read this in your will "Who on Earth is Emma?!?! And why did she want her to wear _that_?!?!" :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> And I will need pictures!! :ROFL:


Well, of course!! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> I love hello kitty, and I can totally pull off that fake moustache! :lol: Your family when they read this in your will "Who on Earth is Emma?!?! And why did she want her to wear _that_?!?!" :ROFL:


It will be hilarious! You'll be like a 43-45 year old lady, and they'll probably try to throw you out for wearing that to a funeral. 
Also, leave a potato on my grave... the one from Idaho...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Well, of course!! :lol:


Good!! :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Or better yet Lacie, a bouquet or mini cheese wheels and Idaho potatos


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That would work! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

lol!


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> It will be hilarious! You'll be like a 43-45 year old lady, and they'll probably try to throw you out for wearing that to a funeral.
> Also, leave a potato on my grave... the one from Idaho...


Once a month until I die.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

:lol: Lacie, can I bring goats to your funeral? 

And I have no idea how y'all don't work out!! I have to either have practice for one of my many sports or go running at least once everyday or I freak! I'm a very active girl I guess


----------



## Emzi00

Well, I've got to go for now, I should be back later. Bye guys


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Poor sully :tears:


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> :lol: Lacie, can I bring goats to your funeral?
> 
> And I have no idea how y'all don't work out!! I have to either have practice for one of my many sports or go running at least once everyday or I freak! I'm a very active girl I guess


I run a couple times a week, that's pretty much it. :lol: But with volleyball, I should do a lot more.


----------



## fishin816

Does anybody know the Ca ratio in Caprine Challenger?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

littlegoatgirl said:


> :lol: Lacie, can I bring goats to your funeral?
> 
> And I have no idea how y'all don't work out!! I have to either have practice for one of my many sports or go running at least once everyday or I freak! I'm a very active girl I guess


Yes, you are each permitted to bring your most beloved goat to my funeral.


----------



## NubianFan

still fever, still really don't feel bad....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

fishin816 said:


> Does anybody know the Ca ratio in Caprine Challenger?


It's a bit less that 2:1 (it has a bit more phosphorus than a 2:1, but it's close)


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Yes, you are each permitted to bring your most beloved goat to my funeral.


Yay! :stars: :lol: :ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> still fever, still really don't feel bad....


Try a cc of banamine :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

I said last night I needed some Nuflor.


----------



## fishin816

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> It's a bit less that 2:1 (it has a bit more phosphorus than a 2:1, but it's close)


But its sutiabale for dairy goats right?


----------



## kccjer

That's ok Leslie....I've had the headache for you. I'll take that banamine if you're handing it out. LOL


----------



## nchen7

Leslie, I think I have the other half of your illness.....glands in my neck and back have been sore since yesterday, and it feels like someone punched me in the stomach. I've been drinking lots of tea and weird concoctions to help me not get sick (I'm not getting sick!). I also made a 44 clove garlic soup for dinner. if that doesn't knock this out of me, I don't know what will.....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

fishin816 said:


> But its sutiabale for dairy goats right?


You could just add some calcium  so alfalfa pellets or hay 

I fed it to my dairy does, I know Liz here does, and I know other breeders that do.


----------



## Texaslass

littlegoatgirl said:


> And I have no idea how y'all don't work out!! I have to either have practice for one of my many sports or go running at least once everyday or I freak! I'm a very active girl I guess


I know what you mean Sarah! I am so busy that I often just plain don't have time to work out, but I hate it when that happens. I can't sit still at the computer for long, I get really antsy. 
I usually have to go run for a while every day too, or if I can't get outside (raining, too cold, too hot, etc.) then I do jumping jacks or make up a quick workout.
I don't really like doing video workouts, but if that's all I can do, I'll do it.
I think I need to start getting up earlier so I can do them again. onder:

I always wanted to do gymnastics...... :sigh: Ah, well, I guess some things just aren't meant to be.


----------



## Texaslass

Man, I'm gone for half a day and y'all have a party without me.


----------



## kc8lsk

nchen7 said:


> Leslie, I think I have the other half of your illness.....glands in my neck and back have been sore since yesterday, and it feels like someone punched me in the stomach. I've been drinking lots of tea and weird concoctions to help me not get sick (I'm not getting sick!). I also made a 44 clove garlic soup for dinner. if that doesn't knock this out of me, I don't know what will.....


Can I get your garlic soup recipe I love garlic and that sounds good


----------



## NubianFan

LOL well Carmen and Ni I hope you feel better, now Saturday I had a headache that could have killed a mule but since then I am just more tired than normal and sometimes feel feverish because, well, I am feverish. I think this is a mild sinus infection but I just am going to try and see if I can get over it on my own. I don't want to have to go to the doctor unless I have to.


----------



## NubianFan

I love garlic too, but I don't think I have ever had 44 cloves of it all at one time. there used to a be 40 cloves of garlic chicken recipe too, I always wanted to try that.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

fishin816 said:


> But its sutiabale for dairy goats right?


Yes it is fine. You don't need to add anything to it. I think you are worrying too much about everything. It really isn't a life or death thing if the levels in everything aren't completely perfect.

I feed my goats alfalfa hay, and oat hay. Free choice mineral, and the boers get a Boer goat developer pellet, and the dairy goats eat that, or a dairy grain. They are perfectly fine, some are pretty darn old now as well.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Texaslass said:


> Man, I'm gone for half a day and y'all have a party without me.


Yep, it pays to stay sometimes :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Here is a link to Alton Brown's 40 cloves of Garlic and a Chicken
http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/alton-brown/40-cloves-and-a-chicken-recipe/index.html#!


----------



## NubianFan

And obviously this isn't Ni's recipe but here is a 44 clove garlic soup recipe from Kitchen treaty http://www.kitchentreaty.com/40-cloves-of-garlic-soup/


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Yep, it pays to stay sometimes :lol:


That's usually when something important pops up and you have to leave...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol

Well, still no babies, but she looked pretty uncomfortable when I went out there. Shifting to her side, sitting up, laying normally, figiting around for about a minute.


----------



## Texaslass

NubianFan said:


> Here is a link to Alton Brown's 40 cloves of Garlic and a Chicken
> http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/alton-brown/40-cloves-and-a-chicken-recipe/index.html#!


Oh, y'all have to watch that episode, it's too funny! Alton Brown Is great.


----------



## Texaslass

Oh wait, IDK what it was called, actually. And it wasn't soup, it was some kind of 40 clove chicken thing he cooked up. :doh:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I bet she'll kid tomorrow morning while I'm uptown....


----------



## Texaslass

Are y'all not talking to me or something?? 

Hey, I wasn't bragging about being active..... I hope it didn't sound that way... :? I was just thinking out loud, I'm not proud of it or anything. I'm not the kind of person to do that.
Even though I am active (ish) I like food too! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Don't we all like food? :lol: :yum:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm talking, sorta, but it don't like garlic things or soup, so, I didn't comment on that. :lol:


----------



## nchen7

kc8lsk said:


> Can I get your garlic soup recipe I love garlic and that sounds good


sure! I used this recipe, with a few modifications
http://smittenkitchen.com/blog/2006/08/a-44-clove-ticket-to-a-happier-place/

I roasted some carrots with the garlic, and added that to the soup. used vegetable broth, no cream, and my bf had cheddar instead of parmesan.



NubianFan said:


> LOL well Carmen and Ni I hope you feel better, now Saturday I had a headache that could have killed a mule but since then I am just more tired than normal and sometimes feel feverish because, well, I am feverish. I think this is a mild sinus infection but I just am going to try and see if I can get over it on my own. I don't want to have to go to the doctor unless I have to.


in a large mason jar, add 1 thumb sized ginger, grated, cinnamon, 1/4 each of turmeric powder and cayenne, and a large piece of lemon (rind and all). pour hot water to fill jar. let steep for at least 20 min. strain into glass, let cool a little (almost to room temp), and add honey to your liking. this makes about one pint. i had two tonight.....


----------



## Emzi00

Eat soup with a fork *logic*


----------



## Texaslass

Okay, well then I guess I'll go, if we're cool.  G'night all!  :grouphug:


----------



## Emzi00

Nighty night. I should go soon too.


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Eat soup with a fork *logic*


I eat almost everything with a fork. :lol: Some things taste weird off a spoon.... :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hey! That was a public secret between us Emma! :lol: no, I really don't like soup at all, unless it's hot and sour soup, but I don't consider it a soup! :lol:


----------



## sassykat6181

Sending samples to WADDL tomorrow. Keeping my fingers crossed. Two I am mostly sure are clean and negative. Three (in quarantine) are from a 4H family that pulls and bottle feeds, but never tests. Going to be a long wait ray:


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> I eat almost everything with a fork. :lol: Some things taste weird off a spoon.... :lol:


Hot cocoa is best by spoon....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sheesh, you girls and your bedtime  Good night I guess


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Hot cocoa is best by spoon....


Naw, by mouth! Don't we all love burned tongues? :laugh:


----------



## Emzi00

Hey, it's almost eleven, I have school. I don't feel like getting yelled at for falling asleep..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Good luck on the test results! 

Hot chocolate, and chocolate milk are best by spoon, milkshake is best by straw


----------



## Texaslass

Ice cream and cereal are best by spoon....


----------



## Emzi00

sassykat6181 said:


> Sending samples to WADDL tomorrow. Keeping my fingers crossed. Two I am mostly sure are clean and negative. Three (in quarantine) are from a 4H family that pulls and bottle feeds, but never tests. Going to be a long wait ray:


Praying for good results, hope they come back clean.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Hey, it's almost eleven, I have school. I don't feel like getting yelled at for falling asleep..


Excuses  lol, goodnight


----------



## NubianFan

Sorry got caught up wrangling my daughter and my cat, both of which got struck with a crazy hyper spell before bed and both of which decided to take it out on each other. :lol: I am about to go to bed in ten minutes or so anyway though.


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Sheesh, you girls and your bedtime  Good night I guess


Um, I don't usually go straight to bed when I get off of here. 
I just say good night in advance.


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> Ice cream and cereal are best by spoon....


Ice cream with a fork... cereal goes directly to the garbage can...


----------



## nchen7

i love eating with a spoon. IMO, it's the best utensil. eating with knife and fork is sooooo awkward!


----------



## nchen7

i should go to bed too.....finally starting to feel sleepy (and this is late for me)


----------



## NubianFan

I am just the opposite I prefer a spoon to a fork. But I will eat with a fork most of the time, but at home I choose a spoon most often. I eat rice with a spoon, it goes everywhere with a fork,


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Excuses  lol, goodnight


Good Night


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Ice cream with a fork... cereal goes directly to the garbage can...


I prefer my ice cream with a shovel, and cereal with a spatula...keeps things interesting...:ROFL:


----------



## Texaslass

'K, really going now.


----------



## Emzi00

And how do you eat cake, heavy machinery? :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> I am just the opposite I prefer a spoon to a fork. But I will eat with a fork most of the time, but at home I choose a spoon most often. I eat rice with a spoon, it goes everywhere with a fork,


Don't you like a challenge? Try eating rice with a butter knife next time


----------



## nchen7

NubianFan said:


> I am just the opposite I prefer a spoon to a fork. But I will eat with a fork most of the time, but at home I choose a spoon most often. I eat rice with a spoon, it goes everywhere with a fork,


try eating with a fork AND a spoon. that's how a lot of south Asians eat. it's the best combination...


----------



## sassykat6181

My son loves eating lunch at Kindergarten with a SPORK!!!!


----------



## NubianFan

LOL Night Sarah and Ni
Lacie you are a mess LOL eat your spaghetti with a pitchfork?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> And how do you eat cake, heavy machinery? :lol:


No, with a fork... what kind of question is that?! :lol: :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

I once was stabbed with a spork... traumatizing....


----------



## NubianFan

Then there is my daughter who eats everything possible with chop sticks. 
Ni, I have seen people use a spoon and fork to eat spaghetti but not rice. hmmm


----------



## nchen7

i could eat some spaghetti....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I hate those spork thingys! :lol:

Nope, I'm rather normal in my eating habits (I eat fries with a fork at restaurants :ROFL: )


----------



## Emzi00

Get this.. I eat tacos.... with my hands...


----------



## NubianFan

Whoever invented the spork should truly be shot. That is the most useless tool ever, no good as a spoon, worthless as a fork. Does make a pretty good beach toy for contouring sandcastles though...


----------



## nchen7

the fork is great to pick up the bigger stuff, or veggies that are long and weird. 

nothing better than chopsticks in a huge bowl of noodle soup. yummm


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> I once was stabbed with a spork... traumatizing....


I was stabbed in the ribs with an actual metal fork...twice.... that was crazy, who does that?!


----------



## NubianFan

nchen7 said:


> i could eat some spaghetti....


I know right? I have been having a marinara sauce craving tonight.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I just had spaghetti :yum:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I was stabbed in the ribs with an actual metal fork...twice.... that was crazy, who does that?!


Someone from crazy town...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Get this.. I eat tacos.... with my hands...


 !


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Someone from crazy town...


Yep, relative....


----------



## NubianFan

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I was stabbed in the ribs with an actual metal fork...twice.... that was crazy, who does that?!


Was this by the same people who bought your lovely Christmas ensemble?


----------



## NubianFan

Why do we even have relative's? Is it to keep us from being really successful or ever feeling good about ourselves? I just wonder sometimes.


----------



## NubianFan

Hey Ni, before you go to bed, you always have herbal remedies, do you know any herbal ways to secure a crush's interest? :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> Was this by the same people who bought your lovely Christmas ensemble?


Yes, actually.... :shock: how'd you guess?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> Why do we even have relative's? Is it to keep us from being really successful or ever feeling good about ourselves? I just wonder sometimes.


Something like that...and give you fork scars....


----------



## NubianFan

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Yes, actually.... :shock: how'd you guess?


They are still trying to kill you, just in a different way... and I am almost a therapist you know.


----------



## nchen7

um....that sounds more like witch craftery......lol. i don't have any love potions. only thing i can suggest is to make a move at SOME POINT!

and, relatives are usually mean. mine (including my mom) told me i was fat my whole life.... it's not very nice.....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That's right! So, want to sort out all my problems? :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

The only living thing to ever give me a physical scar was my wonderful little beagle dog named originally Beagle, I can't really blame him though I was riding my German Shepherd, Blacky at the time and fell off of her on top of him, so he bit me on the forehead. LOL I still have a tiny scar. All my scars from family are on the inside.
ETA I was three at the time, so someone doesn't think I am a lunatic that rides dogs.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

nchen7 said:


> um....that sounds more like witch craftery......lol. i don't have any love potions. only thing i can suggest is to make a move at SOME POINT!
> 
> and, relatives are usually mean. mine (including my mom) told me i was fat my whole life.... it's not very nice.....


Well that wasn't very nice of her! I was always denied doughnuts because "they weren't good for my figure", if anything it gives a girl her figure! :ROFL:


----------



## nchen7

ok, I'm going to be a good girl and head to bed. nite nite everyone! :wave: 

Leslie, i hope you feel better tomorrow!

Lacie, happy kidding for Alice. hope she goes tonight...


----------



## NubianFan

nchen7 said:


> um....that sounds more like witch craftery......lol. i don't have any love potions. only thing i can suggest is to make a move at SOME POINT!
> 
> and, relatives are usually mean. mine (including my mom) told me i was fat my whole life.... it's not very nice.....


I think I have left it too late... things have cooled off lately. I don't know, I am lousy at this stuff. He was probably just being nice. And no we don't want any witch craft but some homemade pheromones might be nice. LOL


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Goodnight Ni :wave: 

I hope she has a fast, easy kidding too! Thanks!


----------



## NubianFan

Night Ni feel better!


----------



## NubianFan

Well I better go to bed too before I turn into a butternut squash.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Leslie, I have the cure, maybe you're just a bit too normal?


----------



## sassykat6181

NubianFan said:


> Hey Ni, before you go to bed, you always have herbal remedies, do you know any herbal ways to secure a crush's interest? :lol:


 I GOT IT!!!! Hug your buck :slapfloor:

Oh wait a minute.....you like the person....lmao


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Goodnight Leslie :wave: 

Now I'm alone... *twiddles thumbs....a tumble weed rolls by...crickets in the background...*


----------



## NubianFan

Here I am with my family
https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/...gay92DAtKW_ETVAlj4KGnmT9YZZtC7Sm5VMOeEdZdADFQ


----------



## NubianFan

I don't have a buck yet??? SEE I can't even get the male goats to hang around....(just kidding this is a joke!)


----------



## NubianFan

Me???? Normal??? No one has ever accused me of being normal before!!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

The more bucks you have, the less money you've got, think about it that way :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> Me???? Normal??? No one has ever accused me of being normal before!!!!


Well I take it back, therapists teach others to be normal, but they aren't normal themselves....
Solution, go see a therapist! You're too odd! :lol: (kidding, you're the most normal person ever compared to me!)


----------



## NubianFan

Well one of my friends is having the worst time with her husband, they are close to getting a divorce, talking to her makes me question why I want a man at all, I have it pretty sweet in a lot of ways, I make my own money, pay for me own stuff, if I want it I get it, it I want to go somewhere I do. If I wake up on a saturday morning and want to leave the state for a overnight trip I do it. I just don't have to answer to or ask permission of anyone. 
The down side is, I do all that alone, all the responsibility of everything, house, car, bills, parenthood, falls on me. I have no one to share anything with and no one other than my daughter to go places with or do stuff with. I don't know. There isn't a good answer.


----------



## NubianFan

This guy, if he liked me back, would be good for me and good for my daughter. And I honestly believe we would be good for him. He is a very good person and he would enrich my life not pollute it. But he has to like me back. If he doesn't then I just have to accept that and go on, I just wish I knew for sure.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You don't have any good friends you go places with, or anything like that?


----------



## NubianFan

Not really my good friends are mostly in other states, my two good friends that actually live in arkansas, one is going through this near divorce and we occasionally do stuff together but not often, and the other lives in a town two hours from me so we rarely do stuff together. I talk to this guy more than either of them most days. I have a lot of acquaintances and work friends but very few actual friends.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Wow.. Got for 40min and y'all talk up three pages!! :lol:

Good night all who are going to bed


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> This guy, if he liked me back, would be good for me and good for my daughter. And I honestly believe we would be good for him. He is a very good person and he would enrich my life not pollute it. But he has to like me back. If he doesn't then I just have to accept that and go on, I just wish I knew for sure.


From what I've heard, he's a nice guy. Only time will tell though. Maybe send him something nice, and see how he responds?


----------



## NubianFan

He is a very good man. He really is.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Guy talk


----------



## NubianFan

Now I really got to go to bed!!!! Or I really will be a butter nut squash. Night all. stay away from wayward sporks.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Night Leslie  :hug:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Night Leslie :wave:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Soo... What are we talking about now that I'm wide awake :/


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hmm, not sure. How many days til mazie kids?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sorry.. Had to reply to an email..

Umm.. 20-19? LOL' I'll have to go check..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yep! 19 days


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Cool


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Moon still has 40 days left! Feels like forever!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yep  I'm excited  I'm nervous too.. Never had kids this early before...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh I know!! 
Luckily I've been soo busy that it has flown by! But it's getting closer and slower lol!


----------



## goathiker

Guinen has 45 days left.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm hoping I get does! From everyone! It was a serious buck year last year.
Lol, Jill our does might kid on the same day, moon went over 5 days last time 
Well, I should go check on Alice, I might not be back on tonight :wave:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I still have 2month and 3weeks for two of my other does  one that I'm really excited about too


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I am hoping for does too! 

How many of y'all think it's true that if you use a young buck they throw more buck kids?? I have seen young bucks throw mostly does, some mostly bucks and some 50/50... We use 2013 bucklings so I'm hoping I don't get stuck with all bucks!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Night Lacie :wave:

I may head that way too.... I'll be up for a bit longer anyway...


----------



## goathiker

I'm not going to get excited until next month.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

You planning on keeping any kids at all Jill?


----------



## goathiker

The last 2 bucks I had. The one threw almost all doelings every year. I even got triplet does from him, never more then 2 bucks a year. Cedar throws about half and half. And he was under a year old when we started breeding him.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, she's grunting, but other than that, no changes. 

We'll see! I used 2013 bucks for my alpines, and a 2012 buck for my boers. My boer buck gave me 2 does, and 9 bucks last year, he was 8-9 months old when he bred them.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok.. So it pretty much just depends on the buck.. That what I was figuring.. 

Well.. I'm gonna head to bed... I don't feel all to great... I need to catch up on sleep... Not loose anymore... :/

Night Jill


----------



## goathiker

I'm not really planning on keeping anything this year. I am going to next year. I need to sell a doe in milk this year, I don't get along with her very well. I might sell the Alpine doe as well. She doesn't impress me much at this point. 
The woman who kind of forced her on me for payment on my bucks lease was all" you can have backyard milkers and have them be good quality". Sadly, my experimental does are much better quality than the purebred. She has some good points but, she is really coarse. I like dainty does.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It does depend on the buck, but I'll see if age makes a difference the first year  I never really paid attention to it, lol.

Night Skyla, night Jill, I'm off too, gonna be checking on Alice here and there tonight and I have a few errands in the morning.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Got back from my 4-H meeting about 20 mins ago... We left at 5:39! Anyways, I got my new show shirt with the embroidered club name on it. I feel official now :greengrin:


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Lacie. 

All official now huh. That's neat.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well that's a bummer Jill.

My plans are to keep my boer doe kids, and sell most the dairy kids, and buy a good, completely unrelated buck for my alpines.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That's cool Sydney 

Ok, I'm off now for good this time, night all :wave:


----------



## Scottyhorse

My plans are to keep a doeling from Carolina, sell the buck kids and other does. Sell all the kids from Betty (if I ever get her bred!) and the mini Boer kids that may have been created today.... :lol: And when I get my Pygmy, I will buy her bred, and will keep all doelings she has so I can breed them to my buck who is unrelated. Then Ellie will be bred this fall for winter kids. Oh, I talked to Crystal Fenton (one of my 4-H leaders, also has a herd or VERY nice boers, and her mom owns Capriole Boers, and they are going to start doing stud service!!!!! I'm so excited!!! So Ellie will be bred to one of their bucks


----------



## goathiker

I'll have this one for sale http://adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=A001584692


----------



## Scottyhorse

Good night Lacie!


----------



## goathiker

That will be fun Sydney. That's a good way to breed up your quality Boers.


----------



## Scottyhorse

It will be expensive, but it would be at least $800 to buy a fullblood buck, and I don't have that yet :lol: I'm excited to have kids with their lines. Capriole goes to ABGA Nationals and WINS. Ellie is nice so the kids should be very nice as well and worth quite a bit.


----------



## goathiker

That will be a nice opportunity for you. 

I think I'm going to head for a bath. I had to work in the mud today. I'll TTYL most likely.


----------



## Scottyhorse

One Pygmy goat I'm looking at once the girls are gone. Going to ask my neighbor when he thinks that will be. She's four and has kidded twice. Two things I notice in this photo are: steep rump, but all the goats' rumps look steep with this cold weather :lol: and two, her knee looks odd. Maybe she was taking a step forward when he took the picture. I'm waiting on pics of the younger doe, who hasn't kidded before.


----------



## Scottyhorse

TTYL then. I had lots of schoolwork to do today.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Good morning


----------



## kccjer

Morning


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Headed out to feed in the cold  the arctic front has moved back in  and we are in for another 2-5in of snow... As if the three at most that turned into like 6 just the other day wasn't enough :roll: I JUST finished shoveling all I wanted moved! Oye!


----------



## kccjer

My fibro is KILLING me the last few days. Wind seems to really make it kick in and we've had WIND. All I want to do is crawl into bed and not move. :sad: And I want to slap my hubby....poor hubby. I'm relying on him to take care of animals....big mistake...I know. Sigh... I told him a couple days ago that the water buckets were NOT staying thawed...there was ice on them. He said this morning that they were working fine and nothing wrong. Then said that maybe the day I had seen ice the breaker was off....did he fix that? No, didn't even check that...sooooo....how can they suddenly be working when they weren't working before and he didn't do anything to fix it???? :wallbang: Men! Leslie....you do NOT want one! LMAO


----------



## kccjer

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Headed out to feed in the cold  the arctic front has moved back in  and we are in for another 2-5in of snow... As if the three at most that turned into like 6 just the other day wasn't enough :roll: I JUST finished shoveling all I wanted moved! Oye!


Ick. We may get a dusting and that's more than enough for me! I hate snow...and wind...and cold.... Look at this way: You get your exercise! bwahahaha


----------



## kccjer

So....we had the electric company come out to do an audit. They will assess your electricity usage and pay for upgrades to furnace, windows, insulation, etc. and you just keep paying the same amount for electricity that you already do (they can sell what they save on you to someone else....thus financing the upgrades for us!) I think the poor guy left in shock. We showed him the water heater (era....1940? something...maybe??) He says "THAT is your water heater? Um, ok" :-o He went to the crawl space to look at the furnace and duct work. Hubby says all he could do was stare and say "Oh my. Oh no. Wow" :slapfloor::lol: On the other hand...he said to replace my windows that OPEN with ones that do NOT open!! :shocked::shocked: I don't think so!! 

Hopefully, we are going to get a new furnace (and duct work too apparently) with central air :stars: :wahoo: New windows (they WILL open) that they will pay for but we will install. A new water heater (better keep my water as HOT as it does now or I won't be a happy camper) and insulation! Wow...I'll feel like I'm living in a million dollar mansion!


----------



## NubianFan

Thats cool Carmen. I would have liked to see his face. LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Wow that's pretty cool!!


----------



## fishin816

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Yes it is fine. You don't need to add anything to it. I think you are worrying too much about everything. It really isn't a life or death thing if the levels in everything aren't completely perfect.
> 
> I feed my goats alfalfa hay, and oat hay. Free choice mineral, and the boers get a Boer goat developer pellet, and the dairy goats eat that, or a dairy grain. They are perfectly fine, some are pretty darn old now as well.


I worry A LOT about my goaties. And I am always going to worry about them. LOL


----------



## fishin816

fishin816 said:


> I worry A LOT about my goaties. And I am always going to worry about them. LOL


Oh and I am going to add some BOSS to it though


----------



## kccjer

I have to say again....I LOVE my vet! My niece has a dog that she says you touch his back he tenses and pees all over. Took him to the vet....x-rays, 2 tests and 4 different meds BUT the vet has NO CLUE what's wrong! How can you give 4 different meds without having at least some idea? If these 4 meds don't work (and it sounds like they aren't) then vet will do MORE tests!


----------



## goathiker

If I were her, I think I would be giving him herbals to break up kidney stones. The most common small kidney stone doesn't show up on x-ray at all.


----------



## kccjer

hmmm...wonder if they thot about that at all. What herbals?


----------



## goathiker

Something like this. http://wolfcreekranch.net/kidney_rejuvenator.html


----------



## Texaslass

This is annoying. I sent the samples out to Biotracking on Monday last week.
Stuff usually takes 3 days to get almost anywhere from here, so they should've gotten it by Thur., Fri. at the latest. :shrug:
I thought I'd get results by Fri., but I didn't, so then I thought Tues (today). I finally called them up to make sure they got the package. They said no, so I found the tracking number for the package, it said it had been delivered, notice left, business closed (MLK day yestereday I guess)
So they should've had it! I called again and told the lady is should be there, and she looked and what do you know, it was there! :roll:
But since they didn't find it till today, I don't get results till Fri. _this week_. :GAAH:
 Okay, sorry, rant over. I just really wanted to know this week. :/


----------



## NubianFan

eating oatmeal... yummy


----------



## NubianFan

Sarah, that is frustrating but I am sure your herd is fine.


----------



## Texaslass

Well, I really don't know. Two of our Alpine does we got from a professional dairy, but no mention was made of testing. Then we've had quite a few goats come and go over the years, and I'm sure some of them were not tested, so who knows if they could've picked up something. :shrug:
None of my Nigerians came from tested herds...
I'm not that worried, I just want to know, and having to wait longer than expected makes it worse. lol.


----------



## Texaslass

Of course they all seem healthy, but you never know.....


----------



## nchen7

that's frustrating Sarah. hope you keep busy this week so the days go by quickly....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That sure is frustrating Sarah!  mine should have gotten there today... So we should both be getting results Friday.. 

I'm still praying your girls will come back neg.! :hug:


----------



## NubianFan

I STILL HAVE FEVER!!!! :hair:


----------



## NubianFan

Maybe I need to send some blood to biotracking...


----------



## nchen7

my belly still feels like someone punched it. I napped for over three hours today!


----------



## NubianFan

The thing is I felt GREAT today, like better than usual, I wasn't even TIRED.... I am always tired. I just don't get it at all.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Man Leslie.. :/ hope it goes away soon!


----------



## sassykat6181

My blood samples went out today, but I sent to WADDL I'll be waiting with you all with fingers crossed


----------



## NubianFan

Biotracking would probably just tell me I wasn't even human. 
My aunt has suspected I was an alien for years.


----------



## fishin816

I have some random, good but random, news! I got the babies some CalfManna, and have started giving Gypsy a pinch in her grain. That PINCH has given her plentiful milk to feed her three hogs,(lol) and has put some much needed weight on her! You know how dairy goats get when they are milking their heart and soul into milking. Gypsy has now maintaining weight and milking well foe the babies. 

I HIGHLY RECOMMEND CALFMANNA!!!!!


----------



## NubianFan

Ni I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## nchen7

thanks Leslie, hope your fever goes down!


----------



## goathiker

Have you been drinking a lot of diet soda Leslie? Could be a reaction to the Aspartame.


----------



## goathiker

HEY SYDNEY, The Rendy is set up!!!!


----------



## NubianFan

could be?? I do drink diet sodas. It is my coffee in the morning.


----------



## goathiker

I was just remembering how I used to feel when I drank soda all the time. I would have weird fevers too. When I quit drinking them it took like 3 months before I felt right again.


----------



## NubianFan

I need to quit drinking diet soda, but I don't drink alcohol, smoke, do any kind of drugs, or really have any other vices... except maybe lip balm I can't go without some kind of lip balm, so diet sodas are a really hard crutch for me to give up.


----------



## NubianFan

Did Lacie ever say if Alice kidded?


----------



## goathiker

No, she never did say...


----------



## Emzi00

I asked her just a bit ago, I'll let y'all know if I hear anything.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hey guys, sorry I haven't been on much. I've had a lot to do school wise since its the end of the semester. And then 4-H, etc.


----------



## Emzi00

No kids from Alice...


----------



## Texaslass

NubianFan said:


> I need to quit drinking diet soda, but I don't drink alcohol, smoke, do any kind of drugs, or really have any other vices... except maybe lip balm I can't go without some kind of lip balm, so diet sodas are a really hard crutch for me to give up.


Kombucha! :greengrin:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oye... Am I ever tired! I don't think I'll be sticking around much tonight... I was up too late last night! Lol!


----------



## Texaslass

I feel like I'm always tired these days. lol. Life on a farm! :roll:
Hope you sleep well tonight.  
I'm not staying long. I have to excavate to find my bed tonight, might take a while.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Same here! :/ soo busy lately! Isn't the winter supposed to be the 'down time' of the year?! Lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

K.. Night guys


----------



## Texaslass

Lol, G'night, I guess I'm going too. :wave:


----------



## NubianFan

Night everyone!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Hi/bye y'all! Gosh, it's 11 on a school night and I'm not asleep, this ain't good...Why oh why did my brothers bball game run so late!? Well... Goodnight y'all! Hope to be on some tomorrow


----------



## ksalvagno

Texaslass said:


> Kombucha! :greengrin:


From experience, none of that stuff replaces your favorite pop. I haven't had a Coke since September and there is still no substitute for it. I have drinks that are acceptable but nothing like drinking a Coke. So I feel your pain.


----------



## Scottyhorse

My baby is gone. Percy died.


----------



## kccjer

Oh no! What happened? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goathiker

:tear::tear::tear:

Oh, I so sorry Sydney.


----------



## Scottyhorse

:tear: He drowned. He would always jump up on the side of the horse trough and drink from it. It's been real icy so I'm assuming he slipped and fell in. I'm sure he was in absolute terror before he died. I'm just mortified. It's hard to describe how I feel... He was my baby. He has taught me so much and given me so much. He also got my Pygmy doe out of depression when she lost her kid. I don't know what his mom is going to do either. She was a helicopter mom. It's just terrible. One little goat can change so much. I found him dead. That has to be the worst way to die. He wasn't even a year old yet. Such an innocent sweet little guy. I can't stop crying. I feel so bad. I feel like it was my fault. I'll see him again someday. I just want him back so so so badly. I'd give almost anything to get him back. When I saw him I ran to my mom is disbelief thinking it was a chicken because it was dark. I was up with the other goats and she yelled and said to go up to the house and I knew it was him. I also couldn't find him in the doe pen. I just ran into the back garden by the well pump and just rocked myself and cried and whimpered. I still can't believe my baby is dead.


----------



## Axykatt

That's so sad, Sydney! I'm so sorry for you and Percy. You would never do anything that you knew would put your animals in danger and it's not your fault.

:hug:


----------



## Scottyhorse

I had a dream the other night that was really vague but I knew we should've drained the trough for the goats' sake like it said. I just want to destroy that thing now so this doesn't happen agains.


----------



## nchen7

awwwww! I'm sorry Sydney. I know you're feeling like it's your fault, but it isn't. :hug:


----------



## NubianFan

So very sorry Sydney! As the others have said, don't blame yourself, you couldn't have foreseen this.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm so so sorry Sydney! :hug:


----------



## kccjer

We lost one that way last year. I'm so sorry. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ksalvagno

I'm so sorry Sydney.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Thanks guys. It just feels unreal. We had a really strong bond.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Poor Cleo (Percy's buddy. They were attached at the hip) doesn't know what to with herself. She was crying this morning when I went out to feed and I sat down with her and told her that Percy is dead and he's not coming back and she just let out the saddest wail ever.


----------



## Emzi00

Sorry Sydney, that's tough. :hug:


----------



## nchen7

oh honey, I'm so sorry for you and Cleo. :hug:


----------



## NubianFan

I swear I think they know what we say. Daffodil was so sad when the bucklings died, she just bleated and bleated at me like she was asking why...


----------



## Emzi00

I hurt..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So sorry Sydney... Trust me.. I know how bad it hurts..  :hug:

Still sore from V-Ball Emma?


----------



## Emzi00

Very sore. I couldn't sit up in bed this morning, so I kinda just flopped around like a fish until I said hi to my friend the floor.... Tomorrow is the last day of tryouts


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! 
Well that's good  hope you make the team!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Boy, it's been a busy time for me lately! Too much to do! I've got a long way to go... and a short time to get there... ~ Smokey and the Bandit :smile:

I'm so sorry, Sydney!  That's awful!


----------



## Emzi00

Thanks! I hope I do too, it's pretty fun.


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Very sore. I couldn't sit up in bed this morning, so I kinda just flopped around like a fish until I said hi to my friend the floor.... Tomorrow is the last day of tryouts


:slapfloor:
.
.
.
.
.
Meanwhile in TX, I didn't have such a great day. :/ 
Well, some parts were nice, but others were really rotten...

How're y'all today?


----------



## Texaslass

Oh yeah, I'm SO sorry Sydney.  :hug:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Boy, it's been a busy time for me lately! Too much to do! I've got a long way to go... and a short time to get there... ~ Smokey and the Bandit :smile:
> 
> I'm so sorry, Sydney!  That's awful!


Thanks Patrick. I still can hardly believe that happened, it sucks.  And my neighbor just came over to talk to me about the does that are going for butcher. After last night it's hard for me to think about more of my goats dying. He said at the sale they would only bring $20-$30, and I don't want them to go to the sale honestly. So he's going to see if a friend wants to buy them for $60. If not maybe my dad will buy them to eat. And then my neighbor was telling me how dumb it is for me to get Pygmy goats. He said I should just go to the sale, buy a couple boer/Nubian does for $30 and then breed them in a couple months and make money fast. A) They aren't disease tested and B) I'm not concerned about the turnover rate like he is. I'm fine with waiting till the goats are 1.5-2 to breed. I'm fine with putting more money into them. It's just really annoying.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Texaslass said:


> Oh yeah, I'm SO sorry Sydney.  :hug:


Thank you Sarah.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Pretty good. Busy, but not the boring kind of work; rather the semi-fun work. :smile: If that makes any sense. :lol: :smile:


----------



## Scottyhorse

I've been very busy as well, with Semester finals and all.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Sydney, you have every right to ignore your neighbor. :wink: :smile: I can totally understand any and every breed of goats! I've just fell in love with Boers for my particular reasons. A friend of mine is quite a bit like your neighbor sounds, he cares for his goats and such; however, he is way more focused on profit than I am. :wink: He can sometimes drive me nuts, but he's a really nice friend! :smile: Some people are more focused on money than joy. :smile: And I'm 100% fine with that! :smile:


----------



## Scottyhorse

I know. It's just annoying. And he laughs at the stuff I do all the time. He's nice and all but still. I love Boers, I love Pygmys, I love Nigerians. I don't think spending $300 on a doe is a bad investment. Or spending $150 on the Pygmy doe. I'm just getting annoyed with everything going terribly wrong lately, that's all I guess.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Absolutely, very understandable. :smile: I don't think I'd put up with anyone laughing at my practices though. :wink: I went off on somebody at the county fair one time for telling me a lot of stuff that I know for a fact are all bogus and dumb. As well as mocking/joking all my "techniques". After my very, very stern argument with him (Remember, I was about 13-14 at the time and he was around 40-50.) he walked out of the barn and never came back, at least that I saw. :smile: But, really, you're going to laugh, mock, and inform a teenager practically everything wrong?!?!? Not to me you aren't. :roll:


----------



## goathiker

I do have the information on the Rendy now, if you're ready for it Sydney...


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Absolutely, very understandable. :smile: I don't think I'd put up with anyone laughing at my practices though. :wink: I went off on somebody at the county fair one time for telling me a lot of stuff that I know for a fact are all bogus and dumb. As well as mocking/joking all my "techniques". After my very, very stern argument with him (Remember, I was about 13-14 at the time and he was around 40-50.) he walked out of the barn and never came back, at least that I saw. :smile: But, really, you're going to laugh, mock, and inform a teenager practically everything wrong?!?!? Not to me you aren't. :roll:


I know, it's so annoying. And not even nice. He's just one of those people that thinks he knows everything about everything related to livestock, etc.


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> I do have the information on the Rendy now, if you're ready for it Sydney...


As long as its good news, I'd love to hear it.


----------



## goathiker

It's not horrible...

It will be June 26th through the 30th at Ogden Group Camp which is above Paulina Lake, south of Bend OR where all the lava tubes, obsidian forest, and stuff is. So, it will be a bit of a drive for you but, it's a really neat area. Lots of good hiking places.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Cool! My dad is off then so hopefully we can make it work with everything else


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Q (from dairy bowl resources): What percent of U.S. milk supply is used for cheese? This one amazed me! :smile:

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

40%!!!!!

That's a lot of cheese! 30% is actually used for liquid, drinking milk and cream!


----------



## goathiker

I'll make you up a list as we get closer. We'll need to bring drinking water, certified weed free hay (I can cover that), there's a potluck on Saturday night and usually Sunday breakfast is with the group as well. 
I need a life, I'm already planning 6 months in advance.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> I need a life, I'm already planning 6 months in advance.


Eh no worries! I'm Already planning for 2016 ADGA Nationals in PA  lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

What do y'all think of this doe?(Hide and Seek - 2nd doe down)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Whoops! Link might help!

http://foxspridedairygoats.com/lamancha-does.html


----------



## NubianFan

I can't keep up with y'all lately. I think I kept up better when I was in grad school. I guess I was more stuck to the computer doing homework.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

How you feeling today Leslie? Better I hope!


----------



## NubianFan

I think she looks good Skyla


----------



## NubianFan

yeah I feel pretty good, but still have the fever, just checked it in fact.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks  I hope to maybe get a buck out if her 

That's a bummer


----------



## NubianFan

My daughter is vacuuming!!!! *passes out*....


----------



## NubianFan

Yuck one of the ads on the page right now is for Almond Dream Yogurt a dairy free yogurt. I don't want no stinking dairy free yogurt, why do you ad people think I post on a board about dairy goats..... that is just uber weird to me.


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Whoops! Link might help!
> 
> http://foxspridedairygoats.com/lamancha-does.html


My, what long teats you have!! :shocked: :lol: (that's a good thing, I know, I've just never seen any quite _that_ long before.  )


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:wave: 
So Jeffers shipped my vaccines, and they are going to be here tomorrow that's nice, but totally unimportant right now, and they JUST shipped my other items tonight, so it has 5 more days to get here!! :hair: All I can say is, I hope my doe holds off on her kids! I need the colostrum to get here first.


----------



## Texaslass

That's a bummer. I though Alice surely would've kidded by now??


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Better to milk her with my dear  :ROFL: 

Yah, they are long though  I'll try and find some pics at the 2011 nationals of her


----------



## NubianFan

LOL you two


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Nope, she's just peachy now. :GAAH: She's close though.... her rear end is mush, still need to bag up a bit more though.


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Better to milk her with my dear  :ROFL:
> 
> Yah, they are long though  I'll try and find some pics at the 2011 nationals of her


LOL :ROFL: I didn't even think of the comeback!  :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> LOL you two


 hehe!! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> LOL :ROFL: I didn't even think of the comeback!  :lol:


ROFL!! That's the first thing that popped into my head :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

I'm sort of having second thoughts about disbudding the babies. 
I mean, goats just look so much more natural with horns! 
But then, horns are dangerous.... :GAAH: Why can't all horns be blunt?!

Look at the difference here. I think the one with horns is WAY more natural (and prettier, and more elegant) looking. Just MHO, y'all don't have to agree. And I'm almost certainly getting my babies done tomorrow, I just had to rant a bit cause I don't like it.


----------



## NubianFan

I think some breeds look better with and some without, I think Nubians look truly dorky with horns.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh Sarah, there there, it will be alright. When you look at all the show does, do you think they look weird without horns?

I was just picturing Moon with horns..... perish the thought! :lol: Her face would just go from bad to worse if she had horns!


----------



## NubianFan

And I had two horned Nubians, I do think the horns look better on the male Nubians than the female but I prefer them all without horns. 
On the example you posted though Sarah I agree the first one looks more natural and regal.


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Oh Sarah, there there, it will be alright. When you look at all the show does, do you think they look weird without horns?
> 
> I was just picturing Moon with horns..... perish the thought! :lol: Her face would just go from bad to worse if she had horns!


Yes! Nigerians anyway; I think for some reason they look the worst without them of any of the breed. 

Alpines,,now, that's different. I don't actually like them with horns so much. 

Yeah, yeah, I'm probably gonna do it.  I feel sorry for the black ones in the summer here though, without horns, it gets sooo hot. :/

LOL Leslie, you're funny.


----------



## Texaslass

I hafta go for now...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Some of my goats are mostly black, they do just fine in the summer. Peeps is the only one that wilts in the heat as she gets older. This year, even with a dairy clip, I had to go out to hose her down a few times.


----------



## NubianFan

Bye Sarah!


----------



## NubianFan

I want to go to the black forest in Germany.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I almost died just a second ago, I inhaled some of my root beer float! Nothing like root beer and ice cream in your lungs....

Anywho, I'll hae to google that Leslie


----------



## ksalvagno

Lacie - this will amuse you. I installed carpeting today. The carpet tiles that I really liked went on sale at a very good price so we bought enough to do the 2 bedrooms. I got one done today. These are the carpet tiles that have padding and you just put down and vacuum.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ok, I'd rather go to the red forest place in Ireland


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

ksalvagno said:


> Lacie - this will amuse you. I installed carpeting today. The carpet tiles that I really liked went on sale at a very good price so we bought enough to do the 2 bedrooms. I got one done today. These are the carpet tiles that have padding and you just put down and vacuum.


Vacuum down carpet?! That's awesome! Congrats on the carpet, I knew you could do it


----------



## NubianFan

Lacie, no snorting root beer. And I had no idea there was a red forest in Ireland.
Karen carpet tiles? I have never seen or heard of those, but it sure sounds like it would make installation easier. Do they look like all one piece of carpet when you are finished?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> Lacie, no snorting root beer.


I swear I wasn't! :ROFL: I'm just sitting here, eating it super carefully now, coughing every now and then, because there is still some in my lungs. :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

I wish I had some ice cream... some goat milk ice cream because I already have a tad of sinus congestion no need to temp fate by drinking cow's milk that I am allergic to.


----------



## NubianFan

well I better go for the night toot a loo, or something like that. LOL


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hey Leslie.... I'm going to tell you a secret.... I've never had goats milk ice cream!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Toodaloo :wave:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

onder: What to buy on Amazon? :scratch:

I like your new avatar, Lacie! He/she looks like baby Bowman! :smile:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Thanks, that's Ebony's spot doe. Not the best pic of her because she was standing funky, she was really bloaty and in pain the other day when I took it, but considering, I think she looks pretty good in it! 
(she pigged out on some dairy grain, big no no for boer kids!)


----------



## NubianFan

I am back temporarily, I bought an ice cream maker just so I can make ice cream out of their milk. I know it is harder to make it with goats milk than cows but I have seen the recipes so I know it is possible


----------



## NubianFan

Now that I am clean I am going to bed


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Alright, I’m off to bed. :wave:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well goodnight to you both then! Lol :wave:


----------



## ksalvagno

NubianFan said:


> Karen carpet tiles? I have never seen or heard of those, but it sure sounds like it would make installation easier. Do they look like all one piece of carpet when you are finished?


Yes, it does look like one piece when done. It is getting harder and harder to find though. I guess it isn't popular. We used those type of carpet tiles in our last 2 homes. It really isn't cheaper than carpeting you pay to have installed but you do save on not paying installation fee. Plus you can change out tiles if you need to.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Bleh, I'm feeling so unmotivated about everything right now :/ On the verge of a nervous breakdown. I'm tired of feeling terrible and whining, but hardly anything is going my way right now. I didn't think things could get worse but they keep doing.


----------



## NubianFan

I hate strips of time like that Sydney. They do eventually pass though, sometimes getting through them seems to take all the energy you have. (((HUGS)))


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Awe Sydney... :hug: I know it stinks  just keep you chin up girly  :hug:


----------



## nchen7

Texaslass said:


> I'm sort of having second thoughts about disbudding the babies.
> I mean, goats just look so much more natural with horns!


I have to agree, I do love a goat with horns. they look so regal. our rental buck was disbudded, and his skull just had this weird shape compared to my horned wether.



NubianFan said:


> I am back temporarily, I bought an ice cream maker just so I can make ice cream out of their milk. I know it is harder to make it with goats milk than cows but I have seen the recipes so I know it is possible


I find my goats milk ice cream is a little icier than creamy ice cream, even if I did use just cream to make it. I have a recipe at home that's pretty good, I can post later if you want. I do have this recipe on the "to make" list http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/ina-garten/creme-anglaise-ice-cream-recipe.html



Scottyhorse said:


> Bleh, I'm feeling so unmotivated about everything right now :/ On the verge of a nervous breakdown. I'm tired of feeling terrible and whining, but hardly anything is going my way right now. I didn't think things could get worse but they keep doing.


:hug: i'm sorry Sydney. keep plowing through (that's what I tell myself anyway), and along the way, find the little things that bring some joy until you get to the other side. :hug:


----------



## nchen7

phew, that was a long reply!

morning everyone! it's almost the weekend again!!! 7 more working days until i'm no longer at this desk!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok... Right now, I'm wishing I was still in 4-H  I would get $50 off that buckling if I still were! And I don't think my sisters being in 4-H counts :lol: 
This is the only time I miss being in 4-H... I wasn't all that upset when my club 'broke up'.... My sisters are at a new club, and I go to all the meetings.. I feel content enough with that lol! I learn that way, and I don't have to go to fairs or do County Activities Days  it's all good  lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's exciting Ni!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh Goats Milk Ice Cream! Yummy!! We picked up a nice cream maker (at the weirdest time lol! But we got a wicked deal on it!) from TSC in 2012 I think... :/
Idk.. But we made some a few times, it is SOOO good!! It think if we didn't get all excited and eat it right away it would taste better colder/more frozen. :yum:


----------



## nchen7

yea, i have to hide it in the freezer or else my bf eats it all in one go. he's a dessert monster.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hehe! :laugh:


----------



## nchen7

my left eye lid keeps twitching, it's so annoying. and now my eyes are itchy and puffy due to some sort of allergy to something...... i want it all to stop and my eyes to feel normal!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh I hate when that happens!  soo annoying!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I got a spider bite on my shoulder  I hate that.. It freaks me out!


----------



## nchen7

it's been doing it off and on for the past 2-3 weeks. soooo annoying!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

My eye just randomly twitches all the time lol!


----------



## nchen7

oh no!!! i hate spider bites! is it itchy and swollen??


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Me to! *shudders* 
No, it's just a little bite mark... It's kinda cute LOL! 
We don't have any spiders to do much of anything here.. (Besides the brown recluse.. But I've yet to see one in my house..)


----------



## nchen7

ours are pretty good too. they eat stuff that bite me (e.g. mosquitoes), so i'm okay with them around as long as they're outside. centipedes however, they're another story down here. I've never encountered centipedes quite so big here compared to what i used to see in Ontario....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh that's nasty!  the only centipedes I see live under rocks and are about an inch long lol!


----------



## nchen7

yea....well, you know those school rulers that are a foot long and 1.5" wide? I've seen centipedes THAT size.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

eeewww!!!!! That is so gross!!


----------



## kccjer

NubianFan said:


> I want to go to the black forest in Germany.


Me too. Let's go!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Texaslass

I despise spiders!! *shudder* And ticks. *shudders even more*
They both freak me out big time, ticks more though.

Anywho, good morning and I'm sorry I had to go last night. :wave: My dad was gone all day, and after he got back we had to all kind of have a family visit, so I had to go.


----------



## nchen7

i'm bored at work and my computer has decided to be super slow today. sigh. and i'm sleepy, which never helps. i just want to lay on the couch all day.....


----------



## nchen7

Sarah, how's Ella doing? Have you figured out her paleness yet?


----------



## Texaslass

No.... :/
I'm working on it though. I'm curious to see if she improves on Molly's Herbals, since that's a weekly thing, maybe it will help boost her immune system and get rid of anything that might be bothering her.

Oh, I forgot to say I got my cobalt block day before yesterday.!  The goats all really liked it, so we'll see if it helps out.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ugg... I do not want to go to work today  :sigh:

Let me know how your block works Sarah!


----------



## nchen7

Yes Sarah, let me know. I'm thinking about trying the B12 and iron injections


----------



## NubianFan

Carmen is this a good time of year to go?


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'm feeling better this morning, but my dad is hovering over me and keeps saying to get going on school every 45 seconds. I just woke up :|


----------



## Texaslass

Sure, I'll let you know.  IDK really how long it will take for me to notice a difference, but I'll have my eye out.


----------



## Texaslass

Jill, I'm taking my babies to get disbudded by the vet tomorrow probably; last time we had the vet do it, he gave them each a shot of Tetanus and Lidocaine... 
I saw where you said they get over it better with_out_ pain meds, so do you think I should ask them not to give the Lidocaine?

I would've taken them sooner, (they're 16 days old! :shocked but the time really got away from me, I had no idea, for some reason I was thinking they were 1 and a half weeks old by now. :doh:


----------



## goathiker

Does he do the pain shot under the horn buds? That one is bad, I hated it when one guy did that to one of my pack goat prospects. It took him a couple days to come out of shock. 
Later the vet I always use now told me not to let them do that shot. He just burns and he has a bowl with water and a tiny bit of dry ice in it to cool their heads. He tells the same story every time of the men whose planes were shot down in WW2 and how the ones that landed in the ocean survived their burns where the ones who landed on land didn't because the water cooled the burns.


----------



## nchen7

awww! they're nigies, so it should be ok that you waited longer, wouldn't it?


----------



## nchen7

and Jill, how soon can a pooch test be done? my doe Missy still seems like she's in a mini heat. I don't know if it's just pregnancy hormones making it look that way. she's a teeny bit red and slightly moist back there yesterday and this morning (compared to my other one), and only in the mornings, but no other heat symptoms. i'm just so confused.....

i'm thinking of trying the bleach test, but not sure if that'll work so soon. IF she is bred, she would only be about 1 month along.....


----------



## Texaslass

Hmm, interesting. :chin:
Yes, I'm pretty sure he did. I couldn't see very well though, cause we had like six kids in the back of the truck at the time and I stayed in there and calm them down. Whenever they did one, I would hold them after it was over till they stopped shaking (with fear).


----------



## goathiker

2 months is usually the earliest any of the home tests can be done. (; you might be watching just a bit too closely.


----------



## Texaslass

nchen7 said:


> awww! they're nigies, so it should be ok that you waited longer, wouldn't it?


IDK if being Nigies would make a difference or not, honestly. We have waited till about this age in the past before disbudding, but since then I've read where it's best to do it ASAP, so I was meaning to take them in sooner.

Funny thing though- all the kids we've had born here before, I could feel the buds as soon as they were born, if only barely. But these girls I couldn't feel the bud at all until they were 3-4 days old, so I figured I could wait a little longer. Their buds are still really teensy even now.


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, I held my guy while he did the shots under the horn buds. It was horrible and 100 times worse than the burning itself is. He was fine and healed up just fine. I just prefer the vet that does it the other way a lot more.


----------



## nchen7

goathiker said:


> 2 months is usually the earliest any of the home tests can be done. (; you might be watching just a bit too closely.


hehe. this is VERY likely. this is my first time breeding, so i'm a wee bit anxious..... i can very well say that i've never stuck my face in the back end of ANYTHING as much as i have been in the past month.


----------



## Texaslass

I guess I'll ask him not to then. I hope they don't act like I'm crazy for asking them NOT to give pain med.  :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Lol Ni!


----------



## Texaslass

Come to think of it, I think the last round did take a lot longer to get over it than any of our others before... 
Before last year, we had taken them to another vet that's a little closer, and they were more slap-dash. Just burn the horn and hand the kids back to you.  I guess that was a good thing.

But you do recommend the tetanus??


----------



## nchen7

oh c'mon Sarah! you know this to be true. i can't talk about this to my "normal" friends...they may have an intervention for me or something..... lol


----------



## Texaslass

No, it's okay, just funny! :laugh: we goat owners all do these things.


----------



## goathiker

Properly burned hornbuds shouldn't grow Tetanus but, that isn't going to hurt anything.


----------



## goathiker

Ah goat owners, There was a theory once that you could tell udder attachments that your buck may throw by seeing how his sack was attached. I still crack up at the thought of an entire forum of people out studying goat balls.


----------



## Texaslass

:laugh:


I want to learn to do disbudding myself, so I'm going to be sure to watch them do it. I know I can look at pictures and videos, but I like the idea of actually seeing it done.

Maybe by next year I'll do them myself. Save a little that way, and a trip into town.


----------



## NubianFan

I've seen it done. And had it explained. I still am not quite comfortable with doing it myself. I am afraid I will either fry their wee brains or not leave it on long enough and get bad scurs.


----------



## NubianFan

A goat friend of mine did Daffs though and she did a terrific job. She healed fast, didnt act like it hurt that much once it was over and she doesnt have any scur material at all.


----------



## goathiker

That's great. I don't know what I will do when my vet retires. Hopefully he'll train someone else to take over. The other vet in town that will see goats is one of those stuck up high class vets. I don't like him at all.


----------



## fishin816

Can anyone tell me how to give a copper bolus, and a selenium gel. 

And which would be better to get, cow copasure or goat copasure? And what is the dosage on the selenium gel?


----------



## fishin816

Oh and I updated my webiste if anyone wants to go and look. Its about. The Quad Squad


----------



## NubianFan

Yeah same here on the vet thing. Mine is slowing down and getting close to retirement and it makes me want to cry. He will work on any animal but I love him for his horse knowledge. He used to work at a track as track vet in vet school. He loves the large animal side and maling farm calls more than the in office stuff.


----------



## goathiker

Both of my female dogs are in standing heat...I may go insane...


----------



## fishin816

goathiker said:


> Both of my female dogs are in standing heat...I may go insane...


Jill! My question was pretty much for you. About the copper and selenium.


----------



## goathiker

I use the calf boluses and divide the rods up myself. I pour them out on a shiny surface and divide each bolus worth of rods into 4 equal piles. Goats around 50lbs get 1 pile, around 100lbs 2 piles, around 150lbs 3 piles, and 200lbs 4 piles. I mix the rods with a bit a of banana and put it down the back of their throat, no bolus required. 

I've never used the Selenium paste.


----------



## fishin816

goathiker said:


> I use the calf boluses and divide the rods up myself. I pour them out on a shiny surface and divide each bolus worth of rods into 4 equal piles. Goats around 50lbs get 1 pile, around 100lbs 2 piles, around 150lbs 3 piles, and 200lbs 4 piles. I mix the rods with a bit a of banana and put it down the back of their throat, no bolus required.
> 
> I've never used the Selenium paste.


Jeffers has goat boluses, is the cow bolus better?


----------



## goathiker

It's the same thing. You just get a better deal with the calf boluses and can dose them more accurately.


----------



## fishin816

goathiker said:


> It's the same thing. You just get a better deal with the calf boluses and can dose them more accurately.


Ok thanks. Lifesaver again


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey guys


----------



## NubianFan

Hey Skyla
Has anyone here ever eaten beef tongue?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:wave:

Can't say I have... Is it any good?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Not sure how I feel about tasting food and have it taste me back :/ :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

I have been told if you crock pot it then skin it the meat inside is tender and flavorful much like a good beef roast. I have been watching youtube videos of how to skin it and I think I would be able to do it, I have noticed that our grocery stores are beginning to carry beef tongue, oxtail, tripe and cuts of lamb they have never carried before and honestly I am glad, I doubt I will be eating tripe but I love lamb and I know I would try oxtail. I "think" I might could try beef tongue.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

What is tripe and oxtail?


----------



## NubianFan

I think as long as someone else cooked it you would probably never know, so really the person who has to prepare it is the one who had better have a strong stomach. I think I can do it though, as long as it is cooked when I skin it, I don't think I would be able to skin it raw.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Just the visual of that has my stomach turning :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

oxtail is what it sounds like it is just sections of the tail of a cow cut into little steak like things. generally you braise them or make soup out of them and I have heard they are delicious. I want to try them soon. Tripe is nasty to me because it is an internal organ meat and I ain't real crazy about organ meats besides liver.


----------



## NubianFan

Skyla I thought it would gag me too, but once I actually watched it done a few times, it really doesn't bother me, I just see it as usable meat now. I imagine if I had to butcher a hog and cut out the bacon from the belly that would bother me too, but once you think of it as bacon it just becomes food.


----------



## NubianFan

it says in beef tripe is the stomach lining, I was always told intestines but at any rate not something I want to chow down on anytime soon.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I could do the tail meat  
I don't do organ meat either lol! 

I guess... But.. Bacon is one thing.. Slimy cow lickers is another lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> it says in beef tripe is the stomach lining, I was always told intestines but at any rate not something I want to chow down on anytime soon.


Mm! You want some rumen! :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

slimy cow lickers....:shocked::doh::laugh::ROFL::slapfloor:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I have some more pics of that doe I posted lastnight 
(The brown doe in front of her in the side pics are Promie's dam  )


----------



## NubianFan

Yeah it says it contains the rumen, reticulum, and omasum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> slimy cow lickers....:shocked::doh::laugh::ROFL::slapfloor:


Haha!! Sorry, I'm tired  lol!! :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Yeah it says it contains the rumen, reticulum, and omasum


They are missing the abomasum! That's the best part!  :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

I like her! But I like Promie's dam more


----------



## NubianFan

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> They are missing the abomasum! That's the best part!  :lol:


The article says tripe is rarely made from the abomasum.


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I have some more pics of that doe I posted lastnight
> (The brown doe in front of her in the side pics are Promie's dam  )


Depthy  Yeah, used my word again..... nice depth into the rear barrel.....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> I like her! But I like Promie's dam more


I'll have to go through and post pics of her  she is a pretty pretty doe!


----------



## NubianFan

Emma!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> The article says tripe is rarely made from the abomasum.


Huh, interesting.. They leave poor 'Abby' out  poor thing!


----------



## NubianFan

I made Hamburger Stroganoff and grecian asparagus tonight.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Depthy  Yeah, used my word again..... nice depth into the rear barrel.....


Lol!
So I guess you approve?  lol!
They said she is their biggest bodied doe in the barn and she milks like crazy! They milked her through last year (and she still did very well in LA!) and had to force her to dry off the beginning of this month lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> I made Hamburger Stroganoff and grecian asparagus tonight.


Yum! Well not that asparagus  yuck to that.. Lol


----------



## NubianFan

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Huh, interesting.. They leave poor 'Abby' out  poor thing!


They probably use Abby to make footballs or violin strings or something. :laugh:


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> Emma!!!


Leslie!!! Whaty?!?! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> I made Hamburger Stroganoff and grecian asparagus tonight.


:yum: Mmmmm..


----------



## NubianFan

I was just excited to see you! LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> They probably use Abby to make footballs or violin strings or something. :laugh:


:lol: :slapfloor: :ROFL:


----------



## NubianFan

The stroganoff wasn't even made out of beef tongue....*at least not yet..Mwa ha ha ha..*


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok, PomPom's dam


----------



## NubianFan

I really like her


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Me too  I got to show her full, younger sister this past summer and she is just stunning too!


----------



## Emzi00

Overall she's pretty nice... I'd like to see more length of body though..


----------



## NubianFan

I am freezing, just a big ole frozen popsicle, so I am going to take a bath in hot water, I may or may not be back later on.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Overall she's pretty nice... I'd like to see more length of body though..


Yep agreed  though promise is an improvement in that area over her


----------



## NubianFan

ok back, where is everyone tonight?


----------



## NubianFan

You know what I just realized!!! Tomorrow is Friday... I don't think that has hit me til just now... woohooo
I had CPR training today and I hate that so much. Don't none of y'all ever stop breathing or go into cardiac arrest around me...


----------



## Texaslass

goathiker said:


> I use the calf boluses and divide the rods up myself. I pour them out on a shiny surface and divide each bolus worth of rods into 4 equal piles. Goats around 50lbs get 1 pile, around 100lbs 2 piles, around 150lbs 3 piles, and 200lbs 4 piles. I mix the rods with a bit a of banana and put it down the back of their throat, no bolus required.
> 
> I've never used the Selenium paste.


Jill, did you know that I have a folder on my computer called "goathiker tidbits" that I've been saving all this kind of stuff in? 

I know it's going to save my life in the future. One I have enough in it, I'm going to print it out.


----------



## Texaslass

NubianFan said:


> oxtail is what it sounds like it is just sections of the tail of a cow cut into little steak like things. generally you braise them or make soup out of them and I have heard they are delicious. I want to try them soon. Tripe is nasty to me because it is an internal organ meat and I ain't real crazy about organ meats besides liver.


So why isn't it called cowstail? or steertail for that matter? I have always wondered this....:scratch: :lol:

Liver


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I am headed to bed.. Night all


----------



## NubianFan

probably because it was first named when people still called a neutered male an ox instead of a steer. Oxen were often working animals. They pulled wagons and plows. Oxtail is a popular dish in italy. So it possibly could have it's name origins there as well. I am not sure but it does sound better than cow tail or steer tail LOL


----------



## Texaslass

NubianFan said:


> I made Hamburger Stroganoff and grecian asparagus tonight.


I don't even know what those are! :? :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Night Skyla


----------



## NubianFan

Well Hamburger stroganoff is like beef stroganoff only with hamburger meat instead of the sliced tenderloin the original recipes call for, basically it is meat and egg noodles in a creamy sauce that features a hint of nutmeg and a dollop of sour cream, garlic, butter, and onions and sometimes mushrooms. (mine had no mushrooms tonight) and grecian asparagus I made up it was basically asparagus broiled at high temp in the oven in some olive oil and butter with greek seasonings til beginning to get crispy outside and tender inside.


----------



## Texaslass

I mean the dishes of course, I know what hamburger and asparagus are!


----------



## Texaslass

The asparagus sounds good, but IDK about the stroganoff, I don't think I'd like that.


----------



## Texaslass

Ok, night all.


----------



## NubianFan

Hey that was a fly by!!! Night Sarah! LOL


----------



## nchen7

Leslie, i don't think i've had cow tongue, i know i've eaten pigs tongue, and you just make sure you scrape off the taste buds (i.e. peel it), and cook. can't remember how it was cooked. tripe doesn't taste like much...it's more the texture that people freak about (and the fact that it's a stomach). you see it a lot in asian food. find a dim sum place, but talk to me before you go so i can tell you what to get.....

Sarah, i've been wanting to start a notebook of things i learn here. i have some files, but i guess i'm still a little old school in the fact that i like to write stuff down.....

Skyla, those does are very pretty!

TGIF!!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks Ni  I hope their kids turn out just as nice 

I do not want to get out of bed today


----------



## nchen7

then don't get out of bed Skyla! i'd love to be in my bed right now. although, i do keep waking up at like 4:30-5 (no clue what's wrong with me), but then i get sleepy and want to crawl back in at around this time.....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

My dad made me get up  and I have to work today and would like to take a shower before I go... So off to feed the does!


----------



## margaret

So hard to get out of a nice warm bed It was 10 degrees and windy here this morning, how cold is it in NH Skyla?


----------



## Emzi00

It's so windy here, the roads must be drifted all the way shut, I can't even see the road from the house and we have a snow day... yay... not.


----------



## margaret

Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

margaret said:


> So hard to get out of a nice warm bed It was 10 degrees and windy here this morning, how cold is it in NH Skyla?


Right now it's 14 and windy.. When I went out to feed this morning it was about 4-5 burr! Too cold!


----------



## HerdQueen

Skyla wanna trade? I will take 14 we are still hovering at 0. Although 20 sounds nice tomorrow. My brother visited from Kansas a couple of weeks ago I was outside in my shorts at 28. Although up here it hits 40 everyone breaks out their flip flops and booty shorts(not me I have to much booty to pull that off).


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Guess what?!.........
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

SEVEN BOYS!!! :hair: :hair: :hair: :wallbang:


----------



## nchen7

you were hoping for girls, Lacie? they're really freaking cute though!


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Guess what?!.........
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> SEVEN BOYS!!! :hair: :hair: :hair: :wallbang:
> 
> View attachment 54211


They're still adorable.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I was hoping for a girl for me, and I had three other people on the list for girls.
I will not be using any of those studs again!!! :lol: his brother did the same thing... only 4 times! :hair: My first litter out of the brother of the male I used for this litter gave me 9 boys and 4 girls. Must be genetic :eyeroll:


----------



## nchen7

but....they're so cute!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, yeah they're pretty cute. Beautiful broad heads too :greengrin:


----------



## Emzi00

I wouldn't object if one of them were to mysteriously show up at my house....


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie, do you know anything about this buck?
http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=A000604582


----------



## ksalvagno

They are adorable! Congrats! Amazing that you would get a whole litter of males though.

Hey, if anyone can critique these for LNKikos. http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f231/anjas-g-parents-aunt-161223/


----------



## Texaslass

NubianFan said:


> Hey that was a fly by!!! Night Sarah! LOL


:scratch: ?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I've not heard of the herd, New Era, but Serendipity, Nixon, Hill n Holler, and Laurel Hills are nice lines.
He appraised well, even though there are a few things he scored higher in that should have been the other way around...


----------



## Texaslass

Hey everybody. :wave:

Lacie, since you're here.... :greengrin: I'm taking the kids to get disbudded at 4:30, and I was wondering if you could elucidate (sorry, Emma, I needed a big word!  :lol on why giving a shot of Lidocaine under the horn bud can cause them to go into shock. (I assume you're all caught up on this thread)
B/c I have a feeling they will treat me like an idiot if I blurt out something about that, and I wanted to have a good explanation for them.....


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I've not heard of the herd, New Era, but Serendipity, Nixon, Hill n Holler, and Laurel Hills are nice lines.
> He appraised well, even though there are a few things he scored higher in that should have been the other way around...


He has thirteen pages of progeny, and lots of them are CH and SG... cool. Good to hear.


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> He has thirteen pages of progeny, and lots of them are CH and SG... cool. Good to hear.


Thinking of using him, by any chance?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Texaslass said:


> Hey everybody. :wave:
> 
> Lacie, since you're here.... :greengrin: I'm taking the kids to get disbudded at 4:30, and I was wondering if you could elucidate (sorry, Emma, I needed a big word!  :lol on why giving a shot of Lidocaine under the horn bud can cause them to go into shock. (I assume you're all caught up on this thread)
> B/c I have a feeling they will treat me like an idiot if I blurt out something about that, and I wanted to have a good explanation for them.....


Well, to be honest, I have never heard of that happening. I've done 12 nerve blocks with lidocaine before, and never had that happen.
I'll look into it real quick and see if I find anything.


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> Thinking of using him, by any chance?


:lol: He's long dead, just cruising through some pedigrees.


----------



## Texaslass

Or you know, if you're around Jill, feel free to answer the question too!


----------



## goathiker

Part of this may be user error too, Sarah, The vet that did that to my little guy didn't do a lot of disbuddings although he did a great burn. He stuck the Lidocaine right in the horn bud capsule, you could hear the crunch of him putting the needle through. The little guy was just spaced out and goofy for a couple days afterwards.


----------



## Texaslass

Sorry, I'm looking at CL at the same time, a little behind. 

This is kinda funny: http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/grd/4301921499.html


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah I couldn't find anything on that happening. Lidocaine is very widely used for nerve blocking, and I've never heard of any cases where they went into shock...


----------



## Texaslass

goathiker said:


> Part of this may be user error too, Sarah, The vet that did that to my little guy didn't do a lot of disbuddings although he did a great burn. He suck the Lidocaine right in the horn bud capsule, you could hear the crunch of him putting the needle through. The little guy was just spaced out and goofy for a couple days afterwards.


Another thing is I wouldn't mind them not doing b/c A: It's the most expensive part of the job and I'm paying for it, and B: It takes a lot longer, waiting for it to take effect, and it's cold today! I don't really want to freeze waiting for it. 

So yea or nay, what do y'all say? Is it worth it or no? Of course if it makes it easier on the kids, I'm all for it.


----------



## goathiker

I know a guy in CA that will pay big bucks for a living kid with either more than one head/face or more than 4 legs.


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> Another thing is I wouldn't mind them not doing b/c A: It's the most expensive part of the job and I'm paying for it, and B: It takes a lot longer, waiting for it to take effect, and it's cold today! I don't really want to freeze waiting for it.
> 
> So yea or nay, what do y'all say? Is it worth it or no? Of course if it make sit easier on the kids, I'm for it.


It's "Yay, or neigh..." 
I say neigh, if you're worried about the pain, pop some aspirin.


----------



## goathiker

I don't see how it makes it any easier really. The kids with out it pop right back up just fine.


----------



## Texaslass

I just died of cuteness!  http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/grd/4300126848.html


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> Part of this may be user error too, Sarah, The vet that did that to my little guy didn't do a lot of disbuddings although he did a great burn. He stuck the Lidocaine right in the horn bud capsule, you could hear the crunch of him putting the needle through. The little guy was just spaced out and goofy for a couple days afterwards.


Yeah, it has to be slipped under the skin at two different sites per bud, right along each nerve branch, in order to freeze the nerve. Otherwise it's not going to be working properly. And it's not a good day if it's injected into the vein either, so make sure your vet knows what he's doing , Sarah! If he's never done a nerve block on goats, pass on it and have them disbudded without it.


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> It's "Yay, or neigh..."
> I say neigh, if you're worried about the pain, pop some aspirin.


Whaa? I've never seen it spelled that way, except to describe the sound a horse makes. :doh:

Well, we never have aspirin around... but maybe we could get some...


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Yeah, it has to be slipped under the skin at two different sites per bud, right along each nerve branch, in order to freeze the nerve. Otherwise it's not going to be working properly. And it's not a good day if it's injected into the vein either, so make sure your vet knows what he's doing , Sarah! If he's never done a nerve block on goats, pass on it and have them disbudded without it.


I think the only time he ever did it was on ours last year.  There just aren't any goats around here!
Okay, so I think I'll pass. The ones we had dibudded w/o pain killer before bounced back in a day or two just fine.
Thanks for helping me decide y'all!


----------



## Emzi00

Texaslass said:


> Whaa? I've never seen it spelled that way, except to describe the sound a horse makes. :doh:
> 
> Well, we never have aspirin around... but maybe we could get some...


I was joking, that's what we say at 4h since we're a horse club...


----------



## goathiker

Don't give aspirin to the babies. If they knock the burn, they will bleed a lot more.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yep, Sarah, they'll be fine without it. The guy who taught me how used to make his own irons, and when he disbudded them, their heads would actually catch fire until he took the rod off. None of those kids had any problems, they never grew horns back, and they bounced around like normal kids afterwards.


----------



## Texaslass

> I was joking, that's what we say at 4h since we're a horse club...]


Oh good. I thought I was stupid for a minute! :ROFL:



> Don't give aspirin to the babies. If they knock the burn, they will bleed a lot more.


You know what? No pain killer for these babies!  Thanks for the heads up! They'll survive!


----------



## Texaslass

> The guy who taught me how used to make his own irons, and when he disbudded them, their heads would actually catch fire until he took the rod off.


Lol, the mental image made me laugh. :lol: Flaming goat!! :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Oh, that reminds of ******* days down processing through the calves. Don't ever eat what the rancher serves after a day of cutting bull calves


----------



## Texaslass

We have to leave soon, so I better go get them ready.


----------



## goathiker

TTYL I need to go throw hay anyway.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HerdQueen said:


> Skyla wanna trade? I will take 14 we are still hovering at 0. Although 20 sounds nice tomorrow. My brother visited from Kansas a couple of weeks ago I was outside in my shorts at 28. Although up here it hits 40 everyone breaks out their flip flops and booty shorts(not me I have to much booty to pull that off).


Thanks for your generosity there Erica  lol!

Haha' I know what you mean! Me, when it hits 40 go out with no coat (I'm cold blooded and wear pants all year.. I own like two pairs of shorts lol!) and it feels like spring LOL! 
Y'all are crazy in shorts and flip flops!

I'm regretting having kids due in like two weeks :/ it's just soo cold! 

How have you been doing lately? When is the baby due again?


----------



## goathiker

Today...It is 55* and sunny


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey Sarah, have you heard from BioTracking yet? I haven't... :/ I'm going crazy!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> Today...It is 55* and sunny


Oh lucky you!  can I trade with you?! :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

All done!  Babies are fine, don't even seem to know anything happened.
He was fine with using my iron (and not using the pain killer) and it only took like 5 minutes, not counting the iron heating up and cooling off.  He didn't do the Tetanus shot either, which is fine by me.


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Hey Sarah, have you heard from BioTracking yet? I haven't... :/ I'm going crazy!


Funny you should ask! I just called them, lol.  I'm going crazy too. I had asked for email results, but I thought I would've gotten it by now, so I just called.
I always forget the time diff. She said it's only around 3:30 there. :doh: She said that I should get my email around 5, 5:30.


----------



## Texaslass

goathiker said:


> Today...It is 55* and sunny


It was 60s and sunny here for like a week, then yesterday we got a cold front and ice. There was a teensy tiny bit of snow, but mostly just ice.  
It NEVER snows here! :angry:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> Funny you should ask! I just called them, lol.  I'm going crazy too. I had asked for email results, but I thought I would've gotten it by now, so I just called.
> 
> I always forget the time diff. She said it's only around 3:30 there. :doh: She said that I should get my email around 5, 5:30.


Lol!

It could be as late as 9ish for me  I don't know if I can wait that long! LOL!


----------



## fishin816

Well I just witnessed something gross. 

When Gypsy coughs, she farts at the same time. ROFL!!!! 

IT IS SO GROSS! And it doesnt smell to pretty either. Anyone elses goats do that?


----------



## goathiker

We keep getting these clouds that are called cold funnels or something like that. They touch down for just a second here and there causing damage where ever they land. That's what took off the porch roof. It's been a weird year for sure.


----------



## goathiker

My horse used to do that all the time.


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Lol!
> 
> It could be as late as 9ish for me  I don't know if I can wait that long! LOL!


LOL! I forgot again!  That would be 7-8 pm for me.


----------



## goathiker

I've got one dog that farts and looks at his butt trying to figure out what that noise was :-o


----------



## Emzi00

fishin816 said:


> Well I just witnessed something gross.
> 
> When Gypsy coughs, she farts at the same time. ROFL!!!!
> 
> IT IS SO GROSS! And it doesnt smell to pretty either. Anyone elses goats do that?


Mine does. And sometimes a berry comes out too :laugh: If you thought alfalfa burps were bad...


----------



## Texaslass

goathiker said:


> I've got one dog that farts and looks at his butt trying to figure out what that noise was :-o


That should not have made me laugh, but it did! The smilie did it^^ :slapfloor:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> LOL! I forgot again!  That would be 7-8 pm for me.


Not sure I can last that long! I may just die! :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Not sure I can last that long! I may just die! :lol:


Lol. :lol: I had to wait a whole extra week, think how I feel! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Sarah, Skyla, it wouldn't help any for me to say that I got my results from them and WADDL in a timely manner, would it? :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No, it wouldn't Emma  lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> Lol. :lol: I had to wait a whole extra week, think how I feel! :lol:


Very true! Lol!


----------



## Emzi00

Brownies are in the oven. :yum: I love stuff made from scratch, I think I might make cookies too. :lol: I'm the only one in my family who likes peanut butter cookies, so more for me!


----------



## NubianFan

I found another house I am going to drive by and look at tomorrow and possibly have the realtor take me to see sometime soon. If it is the house I think it is, I have been inside it and I love it and the area it is in.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Wanna guess how many? :laugh: The pictures actually make her look smaller that she is too! :lol:


----------



## goathiker

5 Oberhasli mixes


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

*gasp!* I'd be horrified! :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

Just one, the rest is food. :greengrin:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'd feel the same way toward that too! :lol: she has at least two in there, most likely more, they feel smaller than ebonys kids were.


----------



## NubianFan

Just one the rest are aliens who morph into the shape of shopping carts and telephones...


----------



## fishin816

Should I get the cow or goat copasure from Valley Vet or Jeffers? They have both cow and goat, seems like everyone uses the cow........ Why?


----------



## Emzi00

I decided to go ahead and make those cookies, super easy.  I think I might have a problem, for some reason I always bake sweets at night... and then only eat a tiny bit. :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> Just one the rest are aliens who morph into the shape of shopping carts and telephones...


:slapfloor: :ROFL:
Lacie, you're screwed...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

fishin816 said:


> Should I get the cow or goat copasure from Valley Vet or Jeffers? They have both cow and goat, seems like everyone uses the cow........ Why?


There is no difference between them, other than the cow boluses are bigger.
Buy from whoever is cheaper.

I buy the cow bolus because,
1) I have cows
2) I have big goats
3) I get more for my money
4) I don't bolus them anyway, I take them apart and measure it out and drench them
5) I don't have to order as often


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> Just one the rest are aliens who morph into the shape of shopping carts and telephones...


If that ever happens, I'd be terrified, and sell them to science people... I'd be rich! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Got my results!  everyone is negative  :stars:

Did you get your results yet Sarah?!


----------



## NubianFan

yaaahoooo!!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:wahoo: That's awesome skyla! What all did you test for?


----------



## NubianFan

Well see the thing is these aliens just turn into the things you fear so once you sold them to the science people they would turn into cocktail partys, the popular crowd, and a person spouting incorrect facts and then the science people would be terrified...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks guys  
Just CAE for now.. When/if I do Johnes I will do the fecal.. And I think I will only test for CL if they get a suspicious lump  or of corse if a buyer wants it done


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Well see the thing is these aliens just turn into the things you fear so once you sold them to the science people they would turn into cocktail partys, the popular crowd, and a person spouting incorrect facts and then the science people would be terrified...


:lol:


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> Well see the thing is these aliens just turn into the things you fear so once you sold them to the science people they would turn into cocktail partys, the popular crowd, and a person spouting incorrect facts and then the science people would be terrified...


I don't want these aliens to visit me, I couldn't handle it.


----------



## fishin816

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> There is no difference between them, other than the cow boluses are bigger.
> 
> Buy from whoever is cheaper.
> 
> I buy the cow bolus because,
> 
> 1) I have cows
> 
> 2) I have big goats
> 
> 3) I get more for my money
> 
> 4) I don't bolus them anyway, I take them apart and measure it out and drench them
> 
> 5) I don't have to order as often


Ok well then i will get the goat bolus.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Hello :wave:

Apparently, according to the radio, Oreo is coming out with bacon, marshmallow crisp, and cookie dough flavors! :smile: I don't think the bacon ones would be good, but I think Skyla might like them! :lol: Bacon duct tape... :wink: :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Got my results!  everyone is negative  :stars:
> 
> Did you get your results yet Sarah?!


Yes!! Can you believe it, I actually forgot to check!! :doh: :lol: It came 2 hours ago, and I just saw it! :lol:

Are you ready?? *drumroll*
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
ALL NEGATIVE!!! :leap:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah.. I'm not sure about a bacon Oreo... :/ that's a little out there


----------



## NubianFan

Told ya so Sarah!! I knew they would be fine.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> Yes!! Can you believe it, I actually forgot to check!! :doh: :lol: It came 2 hours ago, and I just saw it! :lol:
> 
> Are you ready?? *drumroll*
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> ALL NEGATIVE!!! :leap:


YAY!!!  :stars: :leap: :dance: 
Soo happy for you!!


----------



## NubianFan

Now Skyla first you poo poo the slimy lickers and now the bacon oreos... you are just too picky.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Yah.. I'm not sure about a bacon Oreo... :/ that's a little out there


^ :lol: What if they actually put a peice of bacon as the filling? :lol: :slapfloor: JK :wink: :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Hello :wave:
> 
> Apparently, according to the radio, Oreo is coming out with bacon, marshmallow crisp, and cookie dough flavors! :smile: I don't think the bacon ones would be good, but I think Skyla might like them! :lol: Bacon duct tape... :wink: :lol:


:drool: Perfect timing (you're just mister perfect I guess lol?. )

I was just going to remind the others about our agreement (well okay, not agreement, _my_ suggestion ) to celebrate all the negative results with bacon, ice cream, and hot tea! :lol:

_I'll take 20 different flavors of ice cream, thank you! :lol::_


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

That's awesome, Sarah and Skyla! :wahoo: :clap: :fireworks:


----------



## NubianFan

sounds pretty yum to me Patrick, I mean dark chocolate cookie and bacon, what could be bad....


----------



## NubianFan

I have hot tea makings but no ice cream or bacon in the house so I will have to find a substitute, what about a chunky candy bar?


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

NubianFan said:


> sounds pretty yum to me Patrick, I mean dark chocolate cookie and bacon, what could be bad....


 Some things should just not be together. :wink:  :lol: :smile:


----------



## NubianFan

Oh Patrick where is your sense of adventure!!!


----------



## NubianFan

when we were kids my nephew and I used to stay up late on weekends and invent new taste sensations with foods that most people don't eat together. You'd be surprised what tastes good with what.


----------



## Texaslass

Normally I'd agree with Skyla on the bacon oreos, but for some readon right now that sounds good. :lol: Probably just cause I'm hungry. 


Thank you Leslie and Skyla and Patrick!  I'm very happy for you too, Skyla, that's awesome that yours were all neg. too! :stars:

I just keep going back and looking at the list; it's so cool to see 10 negatives in a row.  (We have 13 goats, but the babies are too little, and Suzi's already came  )


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

NubianFan said:


> Oh Patrick where is your sense of adventure!!!


Gone! LOL I'd rather eat the chocolate and bacon separate! :wink: :smile:


----------



## NubianFan

Sarah and Skyla now you can market as a CAE free herd.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well I had some ice cream earlier, and just had a bacon cheeseburger  lol! Does that count?!


----------



## NubianFan

Patrick you missed it the other night when I was talking to Skyla about eating beef tongue and oxtail.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Well I had some ice cream earlier, and just had a bacon cheeseburger  lol! Does that count?!


You see, eating them separate is better. :wink: :smile: :lol:

This is a strange topic! :lol: :smile:


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Well I had some ice cream earlier, and just had a bacon cheeseburger  lol! Does that count?!


Sure, why not! :lol: I had some homemade reeses! :yum:
Maybe I can persuade someone to bring home ice cream tomorrow. :greengrin:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Sarah and Skyla now you can market as a CAE free herd.


Yep  I have three more to test, but one was already tested clean and one I had her daughter tested and the other had a clean mom (well they all did lol! But just sayin)  I know they will test clean too 

My dad doesn't want me to test the last ones :hair: I'm trying to explain how I should test yearly and what not and he just doesn't seem to get it  :sigh:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

NubianFan said:


> Patrick you missed it the other night when I was talking to Skyla about eating beef tongue and oxtail.


I can see beef tongue. But, can you explain ox-tail? How is there anything there to eat? With the bone? :shrug: :smile:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> You see, eating them separate is better. :wink: :smile: :lol:
> 
> This is a strange topic! :lol: :smile:


I agree! Bacon is most delish alone  lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Patrick you missed it the other night when I was talking to Skyla about eating beef tongue and oxtail.


No no, slimy cow lickers  :lol:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Texaslass said:


> Sure, why not! :lol: I had some homemade reeses! :yum:
> Maybe I can persuade someone to bring home ice cream tomorrow. :greengrin:


 Now I want Reeses! :drool:


----------



## Texaslass

NubianFan said:


> Sarah and Skyla now you can market as a CAE free herd.


I know!  Whenever I do sell Breck, he can be listed as:

Registered (As long as the breeder comes through with his papers)
Proven
Blue eyed
Twincreeks lines
AND CAE free! 

His price is going way up I my head as I think about this. :chin: :laugh:


----------



## NubianFan

Patrick there is actually quite a bit of meat on an oxtail. Usually they are made into soup or braised.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

NubianFan said:


> Patrick there is actually quite a bit of meat on an oxtail. Usually they are made into soup or braised.


Hmmm... onder: :think: I think I'd give it a go. :shrug: :smile:


----------



## Texaslass

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Now I want Reeses! :drool:


They're super easy to make! I posted the recipe here:  http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/gr...hould+have++midnight+snack+recipes+thread-22/

I'm having trouble keeping up, my internet is slow and y'all are typing to fast! Whew!  Took me a while to find that again!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

so on my report thingy from biotracking, they got my house number wrong... i'm #6... they put 3... there is no 3 on my road LOL that wont mater though right?


----------



## NubianFan

This is a picture of raw oxtail and I have seen it meatier than this


----------



## NubianFan

And this is a picture of some oxtail stew


----------



## NubianFan

and here is some that has been braised in some sort of barbeque looking sauce


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

NubianFan said:


> This is a picture of raw oxtail and I have seen it meatier than this


Cool! :smile: Bone/bone marrow and all? Interesting! :smile:


----------



## NubianFan

I think the marrow is what makes it so good for soups and stews, instant stock.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That looks really good Leslie! :drool:


----------



## NubianFan

See? what'd I tell ya!


----------



## NubianFan

I don't think it will matter about your house number Skyla


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> See? what'd I tell ya!


I never said anything about the oxtail! I was just saying the slimy cow lickers  lol!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

NubianFan said:


> I think the marrow is what makes it so good for soups and stews, instant stock.


That makes sense. Not to sound strange or anything, but can you use, say, like a goat shank or forearm? It would have meat on the outside and a bone on the inside. :shrug: Is that about the same concept?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> I don't think it will matter about your house number Skyla


That's what I figured.. It's just kinda funny.. I KNOW I put six on both the papers I filled out and the return address on the box! Lol! I don't think my hand writing is THAT bad! :ROFL:


----------



## NubianFan

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> That makes sense. Not to sound strange or anything, but can you use, say, like a goat shank or forearm? It would have meat on the outside and a bone on the inside. :shrug: Is that about the same concept?


Sure you could, butcher shops used to sell soup bones and they were just bones people used to make soup stock with to flavor their soups or beans. a goat shank may not cook down as tender as the oxtail, it would have more sinew and possibly more connective tissue but it would add flavor to a soup.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

NubianFan said:


> Sure you could, butcher shops used to sell soup bones and they were just bones people used to make soup stock with to flavor their soups or beans. a goat shank may not cook down as tender as the oxtail, it would have more sinew and possibly more connective tissue but it would add flavor to a soup.


Cool! :smile: I'll have to try that this fall; you know, when the kids are market size. :wink: I doubt it would be as tender either. :sad: Maybe a really long marinade? :think:


----------



## NubianFan

Do these tacos look good Skyla?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Do these tacos look good Skyla?


No  there are tomatoes on it  and what's that green stuff?? Lol! Other wise it looks good  I only put cheese land olives on mine lol!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

I know I'm not Skyla, but: :drool: Yes, they do!


----------



## NubianFan

Those are beef tongue tacos


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

YUCK!  I have changed my mind! They look horrid!


----------



## NubianFan

And this is some beef tongue sliced steaks


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> No  there are tomatoes on it  and what's that green stuff?? Lol! Other wise it looks good  I only put cheese land olives on mine lol!


Wow, wow, wow! Hold on! You like a taco shell, taco meat, cheese and olives... That's it!?!?!? Talk about a bland taco! :wink: My tacos must be eaten with a fork afterwards due to the overload of toppings. :smile:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Leslie.. Those last ones look like they could jump off the plate and lick you! :lol:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

NubianFan said:


> And this is some beef tongue sliced steaks


They look like super long heart steaks! :drool: Wonder if they'd taste the same? onder: Or if they'd be like liver?


----------



## NubianFan

mmmmm mmmmmm gooooddd Slimy lickers.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Wow, wow, wow! Hold on! You like a taco shell, taco meat, cheese and olives... That's it!?!?!? Talk about a bland taco! :wink: My tacos must be eaten with a fork afterwards due to the overload of toppings. :smile:


Pretty much :lol: oh, and some green leaves  can't forget that  lol! I put a lot of them on though  I'm picky! What can I say!


----------



## NubianFan

LOL Skyla they are coming after you.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

NubianFan said:


> mmmmm mmmmmm gooooddd Slimy lickers.


:slapfloor: Yummy, yummy, yummy! :grin: :lol: :slapfloor:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> mmmmm mmmmmm gooooddd Slimy lickers.


Pardon me while I go throw up..  lol! That is so gross! LOL!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> LOL Skyla they are coming after you.


LOL! I'm going to have dreams about them now! :lol:

I actually think they are kinda cute  when still attached to a live cow of cores! Lol!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Pardon me while I go throw up..  lol! That is so gross! LOL!


So gross?!?! I'm licking my lips right now! :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :wink: :slapfloor:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> LOL! I'm going to have dreams about them now! :lol:
> 
> I actually think they are kinda cute  when still attached to a live cow of cores! Lol!


You hear that, Leslie? Dreams = Good! Nightmare = Bad! :smile:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I don't want to taste my food while it tastes me back!


----------



## NubianFan

Patrick I have heard that if you crock pot a beef tongue all day then peel it the inside meat you have left is like a very tender pot roast.. I have heard it is excellent meat. I have just about talked myself into being brave and trying it one day.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> You hear that, Leslie? Dreams = Good! Nightmare = Bad! :smile:


Not quite! Lol! Bad dreams!  lol!


----------



## NubianFan

They are kinda cute on the cow as long as they aren't licking their nostril.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

NubianFan said:


> Patrick I have heard that if you crock pot a beef tongue all day then peel it the inside meat you have left is like a very tender pot roast.. I have heard it is excellent meat. I have just about talked myself into being brave and trying it one day.


Interesting onder: I wonder what meat you'd get off a goat's tongue? onder: No part goes to waste. :smile: :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> They are kinda cute on the cow as long as they aren't licking their nostril.


Awe! But they have such cute nostrils!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Interesting onder: I wonder what meat you'd get off a goat's tongue? onder: No part goes to waste. :smile: :lol:


They have such tiny tongues! LOL! It'd be like a piece of beef jerkey! LOL!


----------



## NubianFan

Well Skyla, you ate their ears!!! LOL


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> They are kinda cute on the cow as long as they aren't licking their nostril.


I can actually do that, you know! :lol: :ROFL: :slapfloor: I'm just that extra special person who can stick their tongue up their nose :lol:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> They have such tiny tongues! LOL! It'd be like a piece of beef jerkey! LOL!


:laugh: Goat jerky... Bite size! :laugh: :slapfloor:

I'm going to go to bed, y'all! :wave: Talk to you soon. (I can't guarantee tomorrow anymore. :wink

I really, really, really, really, really want our dairy bowl coach to make a senior team instead of a mixed team (juniors and seniors). We have enough for a full senior team too! :sigh: :sigh:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

NubianFan said:


> Well Skyla, you ate their ears!!! LOL


:ROFL: :lol: :lol: :slapfloor: :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL!! Y'all are too much!

OMGosh! I woulda killed him! Lol!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh my gosh! :lol: That is a horrible way to propose! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Isn't it?! Oh I would kill him if that were me! And the cop was laughing as he pulls them over lol!


----------



## NubianFan

I am so tired...


----------



## NubianFan

I need to take bath like thing and crawl into soft cozy like thing


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Me too *yawn* 
Gonna do the dishes then head to bed I think..


----------



## NubianFan

Night everyone


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Night Leslie  :hug:


----------



## Emzi00

*wide awake* I think this is going to be one of those nights where I don't fall asleep until 3am....


----------



## goathiker

Uhh, I won't comment


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hey guys, just wanted to pop in and say hi. First semester is done so now I will have more time for life since finals are over. Ugh.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Morning all


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> ROFL!! Y'all are too much!
> 
> OMGosh! I woulda killed him! Lol!


That poor girl!! :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> *wide awake* I think this is going to be one of those nights where I don't fall asleep until 3am....


I was too last night! Took me ages to wind down. 
Wasn't my fault I left, the internet was killed. :/


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

I thought the proposal was kind of cool! It's something different and unique. Something they'll remember. :smile: Apparently you all disagree.  :smile:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^ yep! Poor girl thought they were getting arrested! Lol! NOT cool!! :lol:


----------



## ksalvagno

I think we all agree that the proposal was different and unique but a girl is not going to be thrilled about being scared. Being pulled over by the cops is very upsetting. Sure it is something she will remember but it won't be with fondness.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^ I sure wouldn't imagine so! I know I sure wouldn't! There was news article on it.. She said she wasn't thrilled lol!


----------



## NubianFan

I would have told him he was an --- and said no.


----------



## NubianFan

But then, I dont like power trips and mind games. Had my fill of that.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well he was at least thinking outside the box! Gotta give him credit for that, even if it was a horrible idea.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

ksalvagno said:


> I think we all agree that the proposal was different and unique but a girl is not going to be thrilled about being scared. Being pulled over by the cops is very upsetting. Sure it is something she will remember but it won't be with fondness.


Yeah, this is true.



Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well he was at least thinking outside the box! Gotta give him credit for that, even if it was a horrible idea.


Exactly! :smile: :lol:

A few years ago somebody asked a farmer if he could cut his corn to say "will you merry me". Then the couple took a balloon ride over the field, when she saw the field he popped the question. Both are unique, but I think she'd appreciate the balloon ride more. :laugh: :smile:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I saw one like that too  see that is cute  the other one... Not so much! :lol:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Well, there's only two big events that happen in Central MN. One being BIR, where national drag races take place. The other being Jaycee's Ice Fishing Extravaganza. Jaycee's is happening today! :smile: Now lots of the radio songs are "Jaycee" focused. Example: Red Solo Cup was remade into Ice Fishing Nuts! :slapfloor: :lol: It was pretty funny! LOL :lol: :smile:


----------



## Emzi00

National show is in MN.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's sounds really funny Patrick lol!

Headed out work


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hey everyone.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hi :wave: 

My second box, out of 4 got here today


----------



## Emzi00

I'm still waiting on my stuff from hoeggers... :/


----------



## Scottyhorse

I was going to go to a skeet shoot this morning but I didn't go. But everyone else did.


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie!!! Look where these guys are at 
http://www.buttheadpackgoats.com/


----------



## Scottyhorse

Apparently my dad had to bury Percy in the barn :/


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Lacie!!! Look where these guys are at
> http://www.buttheadpackgoats.com/


Lol, yeah, they made the saddles for the pack wethers I had, that I sold.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm sorry Sydney :hug:


----------



## nchen7

I'm sorry Sydney. :hug:


----------



## ksalvagno

I'm so sorry Sydney.


----------



## NubianFan

I am making black eyed peas with little sausages.


----------



## kccjer

NubianFan said:


> I am making black eyed peas with little sausages.


I'll be right there. ..what time is supper again?? Lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ksalvagno

I've been doing crock pot dishes. Then freezing what is left in individual servings. Gives us "frozen dinners" for quick meals.

We got quite a bit of snow today so we finally had to plow and shovel.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It's snowing here too  hopefully the weather people are right and it's doesn't amount to much..


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> I am making black eyed peas with little sausages.


Ewwwww...


----------



## Emzi00

I think Lacie needs her...
http://goldcountry.craigslist.org/grd/4303517030.html


----------



## Emzi00

:slapfloor: :ROFL:
http://goldcountry.craigslist.org/grd/4296230922.html


----------



## goathiker

You know you never did tell us who beat up the Black Eyed Peas during your bean story...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> :slapfloor: :ROFL:
> http://goldcountry.craigslist.org/grd/4296230922.html


:slapfloor: :ROFL: :lol: Yeah, I'm TOTALLY going to trade my classic corvette for that thing! :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> :slapfloor: :ROFL:
> http://goldcountry.craigslist.org/grd/4296230922.html


ROFL!! People :roll: :slapfloor:


----------



## Emzi00

California has some wacky people.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

They sure do! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That's ok, everyone else is pretty boring :laugh:


----------



## Emzi00

Oh yeah, we're _so_ boring!  :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Unless we are tired!  :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Incredibly boring I must say :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:lol:


----------



## Emzi00

I need to go back to looking for horses in Lacie's area, my area doesn't have crap on craigslist.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Mine doesn't have much this time of year either  I did find $900 and $700 Nubians..

http://nh.craigslist.org/grd/4299597352.html


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emma... I took a picture of a goat for you....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I want a picture of a goat!


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Emma... I took a picture of a goat for you....


What?!!!!??! Which one?!?!!!!!?! Do I get to see it?!?!????!!


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie!!! You're killing me!!!!! :hair:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

She's building suspense


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie whatever your middle name is Harkey!! I would like to see this goat! :GAAH:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:ROFL: :lol: this is quite amusing!


----------



## Emzi00

She died, that has to be it. She wouldn't do this to me... would she? :mecry:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Suspense can be fun!


----------



## Emzi00

:veryangry: :wallbang: :tears:


----------



## Emzi00

Hey Lacie, is your refrigerator running?
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Then you better go and catch it....


----------



## Emzi00

O dearest Lacie, cometh back bitte. :tear:


----------



## Emzi00

Oh, that buck, ++*B New Era's Kane, saw him in some pedigrees of some nice does today.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Hey guys...how goes it? :wave:

Staying warm?


----------



## Emzi00

It goes like an epic failure.
I had to shovel drifts down inside the goat pen... they could've jumped right on out...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:ROFL: Oh too funny! Emma I'm going to email you in a bit, I won't tell you who just yet.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It's too cold for me! I'm snuggling in bed with tea and cupcakes lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I need sugar in my tea  but I don't want to walk back upstairs


----------



## NyGoatMom

Sounds so good...I just had apple cinnamon tea :yum:


----------



## NyGoatMom

I used honey...trying to be good


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I am having peppermint tea.. Tried it Patricks way with just a Candy Cane.. Needs more sugar! LOL! 

Yuck  I don't like honey..


----------



## NyGoatMom

Peppermint with a candy cane? Hmmm....I'd need more sugar too


----------



## NyGoatMom

I love honey  Especially on corn flakes!


----------



## Emzi00

Patience, Emma, patience... *deep breath*


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I am having peppermint tea.. Tried it Patricks way with just a Candy Cane.. Needs more sugar! LOL!
> 
> Yuck  I don't like honey..





NyGoatMom said:


> Peppermint with a candy cane? Hmmm....I'd need more sugar too


Y'all disgust me!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol! Emma! :lol:


Patrick! You disgust me! How do you drink with so little sugar!


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie, how long is a bit?!?! :GAAH:


----------



## NubianFan

Carmen I had black eyed peas, little sausages and corn bread with real butter and served it all with tomatoes. I only had canned but it was better than nothing. Mom used to can them when I was a kid and I always would eat them with beans in the winter. Now I have to settle for bought canned tomatoes.


----------



## NubianFan

Jill it has been too long I don't remember who beat them up but it I had to guess it was those rowdy Navy beans.... on shore leave....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol! :lol:

Well.. I have a nasty headache comin on.. So I'm gonna go to bed.. Night y'all..


----------



## NubianFan

Ugh that stinks Skyla feel better.
hey before you go to sleep though, I have had my hope a little restored on the crush again. I will tell you more later.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Lol! Emma! :lol:
> 
> Patrick! You disgust me! How do you drink with so little sugar!


No sugar! Not _so little sugar_! :wink:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Later Skyla! :wave:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks Leslie :hug:

Oh yay!  can't wait to hear!  

LOL! NASTY Patrick!! Just nasty!!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Emma agrees with me! :greengrin: :hi5:


----------



## NubianFan

It's all about the sugar....


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

NubianFan said:


> It's all about the sugar....


Lack thereof. :wink: Yes! :smile:


----------



## Emzi00

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Emma agrees with me! :greengrin: :hi5:


A can stand a tiny bit, but for the most part I like it bitter.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

*Yawn* (I stole that from Skyla. :wink I'm going to go to bed. :wave: :wave: Talk to you all soon. :wave: :wave:


----------



## Emzi00

Night Patrick


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Lacie, how long is a bit?!?! :GAAH:


Sorry, I got caught up in goat gazing :lol: I felt moons babies kick tonight too!  they started going crazy when I had her on the stand with some grain while I did her feet. I'm hoping :kidred: :kidred: !

Anyways, I'm sending it now :laugh:


----------



## nchen7

Lacie, no picture for the rest of us?? :tears:

morning!!! it's chilly for here this morning, and the goaties don't even want to get up. I haven't heard a peep from anyone, and I'm about 2 hours late in feeding. worst part is we ran out of hay, and since they can't go out, I have to go into the wetness and forage food for them....


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh: That was a nice picture :lol:


----------



## goatygirl

hlala:I love feeling the babies kick!:dazed:


----------



## Texaslass

That sounds unpleasant, Ni, sorry about that. 

This poor baby goat is the most downhill baby I've ever seen! :shock: Looks like she'd have trouble walking! Think she'd ever grow out of it at all? (first pic)
http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/grd/4224827512.html
and I'm guessing that little mama goat was bred too young, looks like they had to do a C-section possibly....


----------



## ksalvagno

Sometimes pictures don't show them right too.


----------



## Emzi00

Well, Billie had wiggly little scurs... I wiggled one side off.... and took the iron to it.. I feel a little bad doing that to her again, just goes to show how important it is to do it right the first time. I'm just glad we had tons of snow to cool it off afterwards... now to see if it grows back...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

nchen7 said:


> Lacie, no picture for the rest of us?? :tears:


That picture is classified, so classified I sent it with very clear instructions, so it'd never be seen again.... P.I stuff, you wouldn't understand :shades:


----------



## Texaslass

A few of ours do too. I guess I should do that sometime. Though it doesn't really hurt anything, for us. I mean, they're not being shown or anything, and the scurs are pretty small. Still, they bother me.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Congrats Emma! The scurs probably won't grow back


----------



## Texaslass

Well, looks like everybody's here all of a sudden!


----------



## Emzi00

I hope I get the other side wiggled off soon, so she'll be all pretty again for show season.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Still no Alice babies! I do entirely loathe not having due dates for animals!


----------



## Texaslass

I really love TX twincreeks goats!  http://www.twincreeksfarm.com/finished-champion-does.html All of them! (I think, haven't ever gone through all of them. )


----------



## Emzi00

I thought she'd have had them by now... I was looking forward to pictures....


----------



## fishin816

The fence posts are getting set for our pasture!!!!!!! Thet look great! The guy said that everything should be set up by Tuesday or Wednsday. Then we can let those goaties out of the prison (lol) and they can go out and play!!!!! Yes! We also got some StayTuff fencing for them. Fence will be baby proof


----------



## Texaslass

Oh yeah, I separated the kids last night and milked Ella this morning. She fought the whole time -I knew she would, I've tried to get her used to the stand, but to no avail. And the previous owner told me she'd been milked before! :roll: Good thing I wasn't really intending to milk her, except maybe for fun, to see what her milk was like.... 
Anywho, it was just sad how little she had. I wasn't expecting much; she has a rather fleshy udder, and it never ever has a chance to fill even a little bit, even when the kids are off of her for an hour.
It was less than half a quart! :lol:  
Then my little brother came along and used like half of it (exagg.)for his "moffee".  (half coffee, half milk) Figures.  he didn't know the difference.


----------



## Texaslass

Okay, what did I say?!?! :sigh: come back!.......


----------



## Emzi00

Lol Sarah


----------



## Texaslass

It's actually not that funny.  (Ella's pitiful milk supply, that is.  )
As soon as the kids are weaned (or maybe before, I can bottle feed for a while) I think Cinderella's going to a new home. 
I am very impatient to really start breeding up.  I may not keep Isabel either. I'm going to be very strict about only keeping ones that will build up my herd. And none of my does are from good milking lines. 
I'm also not interested in keeping any that I'm not particularly attached to.


----------



## Texaslass

Alright then, since nobody cares, I'll just be going! *sniff* JK  I do have some stuff to do...


----------



## ksalvagno

You need to let her udder fill up for at least 12 hours to see what she has. Kids drink it all and waiting an hour is not long enough at all.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> I really love TX twincreeks goats!  http://www.twincreeksfarm.com/finished-champion-does.html All of them! (I think, haven't ever gone through all of them. )


I LOVE their does!!  I want to get one one day  I really like their doe SnowBird


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Havin a not so good day


----------



## Texaslass

ksalvagno said:


> You need to let her udder fill up for at least 12 hours to see what she has. Kids drink it all and waiting an hour is not long enough at all.


I know, I separated them all night, it probably was more like 13 hours. 

When I mentioned an hour, I guess I was comparing her to our Alpines; They have so much milk that even if the kids are off for as little as half an hour, they start to fill up some. But Ella just doesn't have a whole lot, so even after an hour or more, she doesn't have hardly anything. I was saying that I wasn't surprised by how little she had, based on that.


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Havin a not so good day


Aw, sorry.  :hug:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

She might not be letting her milk down for you if you have a fiasco every time


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Just over emotional  lol!


----------



## Frosty

Skyla I posted new pictures of your girls.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

They are growing so well!! They all look beautiful!  love the looks of them


----------



## Texaslass

[


Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> She might not be letting her milk down for you if you have a fiasco every time


Yeah, I know I didn't get quite all of it, but I think it was most. 
She was bad, but I held her still pretty firmly, so there was minimal fiasco-ing.  
She's very bad mannered on the stand, plus it's a little awkward for her since it's for bigger girls. 
I never meant to keep her actually..

For some reason I just typed up the rather long story of why I got Nigerians and why they aren't the best and why I want to sell some of them... 
IDK if anyone is interested, but I can post it or PM it if anyone wants to read it.   
It's pretty long though....


----------



## Emzi00

Sarah, you should trade in your Nigerians for more alpines.


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Sarah, you should trade in your Nigerians for more alpines.


:-o Hush your mouth! I love my Nigies!! Alpines are too big! :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Our big Alpine girls can drag me all over the place; I like how easy it is to handle the little ones, and trim hooves and stuff.  Plus they're always cute, even when they're grown.


----------



## goathiker

Somebody dumped a big black rabbit in my yard :/


----------



## Emzi00

goathiker said:


> Somebody dumped a big black rabbit in my yard :/


I'll be right there to kill it.....


----------



## NubianFan

That's odd, but someone dumped a goose on me once.


----------



## goathiker

Well, it's a doe, about 4 to 6 months old. Looks like a Flemish Giant mix. Guess it's time to start meat rabbits again...


----------



## NubianFan

The girlie goats are happy and sassy tonight. I tried to see if I could tell anything by Dru's pooch but I can't tell, probably too soon. Daffodils is the one that looked weird tonight. I am wondering if that little stinker is going into heat, she was trying to ride Dru and her pooch was puffy and swollen looking, but no discharge.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Of all the things I ordered, I forgot to get a lice pour on! :doh:

I felt moons babies again today


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sounds like she is going into heat to me


----------



## NubianFan

She is just as thick as Dru, but she is about 6 inches shorter. I think I am going to end up having to breed her to a nigerian, or a mini nubian, or a pygmy, fainter, or kinder.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

She might be going into heat, or she might be feeling froggy. When was she bred?


----------



## nchen7

Leslie, are you obsessed with looking at your girls' back ends too? b/c I kinda am since this is my first time breeding.....


----------



## NyGoatMom

I just can't tell with Heidi until she starts to make an udder.....and Daisy is either getting too fat, or she was bred too.


----------



## NubianFan

I haven't bred Daffodil.
Dru wasnt acting crazy like Daff was. She was more calm. So I think she has settled I checked her 21 days out from her breeding and she didn't show any signs. She was covered twice on dec7 and once on ddec 8th I think. anyway her due date is may 7th or 8th.


----------



## NubianFan

nchen7 said:


> Leslie, are you obsessed with looking at your girls' back ends too? b/c I kinda am since this is my first time breeding.....


Kinda, I keep trying to see a difference in Dru.


----------



## nchen7

it's ok, I'm looking often too. I haven't seen a heat since last Dec. which means if all goes well there will be bouncing kiddies end of May...


----------



## NubianFan

We will be pulling our hair out soon worrying about when they are going to pop...


----------



## nchen7

yep! I'm pulling my hair out worrying whether they're pregnant or not. haha


----------



## NyGoatMom

nchen7 said:


> yep! I'm pulling my hair out worrying whether they're pregnant or not. haha


Same here....


----------



## Texaslass

nchen7 said:


> it's ok, I'm looking often too. I haven't seen a heat since last Dec. which means if all goes well there will be bouncing kiddies end of May...


Don't most standards stop coming into heat by December anyway though? I'm a little fuzzy on that myself, ours have always been bred earlier in the year, so I never had the chance to notice when they stopped coming into heat. :shrug:


----------



## nchen7

but aren't your does due soon?


----------



## NubianFan

They probably are pregnant we are probably worrying for nothing. I am more worried about delivery. The only good buck available to me is known to throw big kids and this is Dru's first time. I am SO hoping for twins, I don't want one big single and I don't want more than two that get all tangled up. So my mantra is twins, twins, twins, plus I would like one of each buckling and doeling, I'd settle for two doelings, I really hope I don't get twin bucklings.... I am not picky or anything...


----------



## nchen7

mine started around sept this year, and last year Missy had her first heat in Feb


----------



## NubianFan

Mine wasn't bred til dec


----------



## NubianFan

I was thinking about maybe trying to breed Daffy in feb or march, but she just isn't getting any taller. She is definately big and depthy to borrow Emma's term but just doesn't have much height. So I figure I will either have to wait til fall or breed her to a mini breed.


----------



## nchen7

Texaslass said:


> Don't most standards stop coming into heat by December anyway though? I'm a little fuzzy on that myself, ours have always been bred earlier in the year, so I never had the chance to notice when they stopped coming into heat. :shrug:


mine were for sure in heat late Dec. the buck we borrowed covered Buttercup (I was there for the deed....). so I know for sure she's pregnant (I saw her haunch up)...



NubianFan said:


> They probably are pregnant we are probably worrying for nothing. I am more worried about delivery. The only good buck available to me is known to throw big kids and this is Dru's first time. I am SO hoping for twins, I don't want one big single and I don't want more than two that get all tangled up. So my mantra is twins, twins, twins, plus I would like one of each buckling and doeling, I'd settle for two doelings, I really hope I don't get twin bucklings.... I am not picky or anything...


LOL! no overfeeding then! I want twins too!!! I'm hoping Buttercup will throw twins this time (she had a single last year), and Missy is so wide, I'm hoping for twins from her too.


----------



## ksalvagno

If she is an FF, breeding to a Nigerian wouldn't be bad. 

Next fall my plan is to rent a Nigerian and breed all 3 of my girls to him. Two of which are full size girls and will be FFs.


----------



## NubianFan

There was a mini nubian for sale here, I thought he'd be perfect for Daffy but i didn't have the $$ for him at the time.


----------



## NyGoatMom

ksalvagno said:


> If she is an FF, breeding to a Nigerian wouldn't be bad.
> 
> Next fall my plan is to rent a Nigerian and breed all 3 of my girls to him. Two of which are full size girls and will be FFs.


Any plans for all the milk you'll be getting?


----------



## NubianFan

I want to use mine to drink and cook with and possibly try my hand at some basic cheese. My daughter wants to make soap.


----------



## NubianFan

Or there are these guys, are Toggs in between sized? Or standard sized. For some reason I was thinking they were bigger than a mini breed but not quite as big as a standard breed. Can you imagine a Togg/Nubian mix? LOL
http://littlerock.craigslist.org/grd/4304678807.html


----------



## NyGoatMom

Thanks for reminding me to check CL today :lol:

They are awful cute


----------



## ksalvagno

NyGoatMom said:


> Any plans for all the milk you'll be getting?


Drinking, yogurt, cheese and ice cream.


----------



## ksalvagno

NubianFan said:


> Or there are these guys, are Toggs in between sized?
> http://littlerock.craigslist.org/grd/4304678807.html


Toggs are standard size. Those 2 guys are adorable


----------



## goathiker

Toggs are a smaller standard size. Like Oberhasli sized.


----------



## NyGoatMom

ksalvagno said:


> Drinking, yogurt, cheese and ice cream.


Me too. I hope sooooo much I get some decent amounts of milk this year from my two. I had wanted 3 in milk but 2 is better than last years one...


----------



## NubianFan

hee hee hee I went to google images and looked up togg/nubian crosses and they are pretty humorous looking.


----------



## ksalvagno

My old vet has a herd of Toggenburgs and they are huge. Maybe depends on the bloodlines.


----------



## NubianFan

well I am not going to buy them anyway, I want to wait and see if she suddenly shoots up. She is growing taller but it is slow going so far. I am really proud of how far she has come after being so stunted by the cocci because I honestly feel she is lucky to be alive. Also maybe in the spring another mini nubian will come available. Never know.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I have no idea what Alice is waiting for, but she's worrying me. For the past 2 weeks she has been laying down ALL THE TIME, she grinds her teeth, but she has done that since the day I got her, she doesn't eat all her grain anymore, she eats half and lays back down. Her breath and pee smells normal, not sweet at all, her legs are fine not hot or swollen. She basically only gets up to eat a little, take a sip of water, and then she lays back down all day, and she gets up when I make her walk.
Her ligaments have been gone for about a week straight now, her udder still isn't completely full, it has a lot of room left to fill. She holds her breath, or breathes heavily quite often when she is laying down, but does breathe normally for the most part. She grunts often when she is laying down too.
She also tries to lay on her side pretty often , not flat on her side like a dead goat, but she lays down, then pushes herself to roll back a bit onto her right side with her legs.
Is any of that normal?


----------



## NubianFan

She does seem to be taking forever. Do you think something is wrong or do you think she is just being dramatic?


----------



## ksalvagno

Maybe she is just trying to get comfortable. Maybe kids pressing on nerves or organs.


----------



## NubianFan

Welp I am taking my fat and sassy self to bed ttyl


----------



## ksalvagno

Good night! I need to head to bed soon. Just waiting to get tired enough. Getting ready for our big 3 day cold spell again. Have the goats ready.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I was worried something was wrong, but she's not like the other does that I've had that had Ketosis, or PT. 
She might being dramatic, or is extremely uncomfortable. Other than those odd things, she's herself. I hate having her due date as any given day until April 9th! :hair: :wallbang: 
I'm gonna have a surprise foal too, I saw it moving and kicking, and felt it kicking too. It's out of one of my oldest mare though, she's pushing 30!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Night Leslie, night Karen :wave:


----------



## ksalvagno

OMG, a mare pregnant at 30? Wow! Is that safe or one of those as long as she is healthy?

Hopefully Alice will go soon. I used to see more problems with being uncomfortable at end of pregnancy with alpacas. But my girls that had quads were pretty uncomfortable during their last month.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

As long as they are healthy all is usually just fine, but normally it isn't even possible! My neighbors had a mare that foaled at 31!

Hopefully everything will have their babies just fine, and can/will feed them. (The mastitis doe being the exception)


----------



## Texaslass

Lacie, I'm off to bed, but almost everything you described with Alice sounds exactly like the way Ella was acting before she kidded, everything except grinding teeth and not eating. (Ella ALWAYS eats, lol) In my thread, some people said laying on her side was getting kids in position...
It was only the day before, though, not two weeks. She's a big drama queen, though, maybe that's the main thing going on, IDK? :shrug:
Anyway, I hope she kids soon for ya.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Well, it seems like everyone left, but I'll say hi anyways


----------



## goathiker

I'm here, kind of. Hi


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hi Jill, how are you? :wave:


----------



## goathiker

Pretty good. Someone dumped out a free rabbit for me today. She's on my front porch for now until I get a new hutch built. My old hutch the chickens use to lay eggs in. Plus the wire isn't in good shape. I'll have to get her a boy friend.


----------



## goathiker

How are you doing? Hey here's some good news. http://www.offthegridnews.com/2014/...g-gmo-seeds-and-the-reason-will-surprise-you/


----------



## Scottyhorse

That is an adorable rabbit! My friend has two rabbits, a female Jersey Woolly and a male Rex (I think) the male got out and into the females cage, so now she is probably pregnant. 

I'm doing ok. Semester ended Friday, and I have three A's, and two B+'s! I've always got straight A's, but so much stuff has been going on my mind has been on other things... I'm missing Percy a lot today, and I seem to be a lot more anxious than normal (I have diagnosed anxiety, no good reason for it). But today when we went to get groceries I got to go to Petco and buy some new fish. And I get school off Monday and Tuesday, so thats nice.


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, time off is nice. Those aren't bad grades by any means. What kind of fish did you get?


----------



## Scottyhorse

1 Angel, 2 Mollies, 5 or 6 Platies, and 1 Male betta, all going into the tank that had the weird plague a couple weeks ago, minus the betta. He's going in his own tank.


----------



## goathiker

Good idea, the Angel would eat all his fins off. I should set up a little Betta tank. I have a little one gallon hex that would be about right. Maybe with a couple snails and some fresh water crabs. I don't know, I really don't feel like doing anything. Can't wait until spring gets here for real.


----------



## Scottyhorse

All my Betta's are in 5g+ tanks or community tanks. It's fun to watch them interact with the other fish, as long as they get a long... Lol. Most of them do, but sometimes they just don't! It's also fun to watch the colors change after a few hours in a heated, filtered, good sized tank. The new one I just got was green in the store, now he's pretty blue. I'm going to be up for a bit probably baking or boiling some driftwood for his tank. Oh, one of the 5.5g tanks has 1 Betta, and two African Dwarf frogs, along with some live plants. I really like that tank


----------



## goathiker

I had a community tank full of female Bettas once. They were pretty neat. The little hex I have is filtered and heated. It would be okay for one or two fish. Maybe a Betta and a couple of female guppies. I really should go see what I have out there one of these days.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'd love to have a Betta sorority sometime. 







Yummy.


----------



## goathiker

Doesn't look like there's much meat on that stick there.


----------



## Scottyhorse

It has a smell to it, not sure if its good or bad :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Here's the Betta. Floating in his cup in the community tank for now.


----------



## goathiker

He'll be really pretty when his tail grows out.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Good morning


----------



## nchen7

morning!


----------



## nchen7

so i went to take the goats out this morning, and happened to look down while in our driveway....and saw this! yard fowl (i.e. feral chicken) eggs!!! i took all the eggs, but replaced with some golf balls. hope that tricks her into laying more. plus, she didn't see me take them.... look how cute they are! it's the little things that make my day!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's so cool!!


----------



## nchen7

the eggs themselves are pretty small (like a medium), but the yolks inside are huge! they're sooo tasty. i want like 50 of those chickens around so we can find eggs all teh time. too bad for our stupid dog.....


----------



## NyGoatMom

Awww, she left you breakfast


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Dogs can be annoying like that... 

Today was looking like a good day... Now it's not  :sigh:


----------



## nchen7

oh no! what happened Skyla?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well friends of ours 13yr old daughter passed away..  and yesterday a guy my dad worked with.. We went to his son's wake.. He was 27... I'm tired of going to wakes and funerals... 
When will work stop believing me that Someone actually died?


----------



## nchen7

wow...that's so sad! so young.......


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah..  it is... My great grandmother died a few months back and my great uncle a few months before that... Too many deaths...


----------



## NyGoatMom

So sorry Skyla


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks.. It's just a bummer that there are so many deaths.. :/


----------



## ksalvagno

That is terrible Skyla. Things like that always seem to happen in three's. Hopefully no more now.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It always seems more then threes for me... Other family stuff has happened in the past few months too...  

Thanks for the support guys  :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Headed to work.. Talk to y'all tonight. :wave:


----------



## ksalvagno

Have a good one!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Oh no skyla! Why/how did she die? (Sorry if that's a weird question)

Finally back now! Sorry I was gone guys I missed y'all


----------



## Emzi00

Sarah!!! Long time no see! Snow day there too?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Yep! We've had 7 so far this year!! I'm glad we're a private school so we don't have to make up snow days!


----------



## nchen7

i miss snow days..... i don't miss the shoveling....


----------



## NyGoatMom

I wouldn't miss either....my kids are homeschooled so every day is a snow day!


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Yep! We've had 7 so far this year!! I'm glad we're a private school so we don't have to make up snow days!


Lucky! I go to public school, so I can see my summer vacation slowly fading away...


----------



## littlegoatgirl

That's stinks! I already have a 2 week shorter break bcuz the HS I go to starts 2 weeks earlier and he's out 2 weeks earlier And you might just add minutes, that's what our schools are doing, adding minutes to each day or staying in school for some spring break days


----------



## Scottyhorse

Aw, Skyla, I'm sooooo sorry!! :tear: :hug: 

Jill, I am excited to see his fins grow. Thinking about taking weekly pictures to see if there is any progress. I boiled the driftwood, put the plants in, and the fake plants in until I can get some more live ones for him. I accidentally filled the tank with water that is too hot, but I plugged the heater in anyways, because usually they only come on to keep the water at 80 like I set it to. Well, apparently, this one doesn't do that. So he's still in his cup until the water comes down to 80 from 100 :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks guys :hug:
She was 15.. She was born blind, couldn't walk or talk.. Ect.. I don't know exactly what happened though.
I baby say her a few times.. She was always so happy  loved her music and laying in the sun


----------



## Scottyhorse

Aww :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So how was everyone's day?


----------



## NubianFan

My car broke down...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's no fun


----------



## NubianFan

No especially since I just bought it in oct. But it is supposedly fixed now and I didn't have to pay for the repairs. So hopefully all is well.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Yeah!

Temp is down to 88 degrees in the new bettas new tank... Just a little more to go. Poor guy is probably thinking he'll never get out of his cup! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well that's good


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'm snap chatting with people and my cat decides its a good time to come lay almost on top of my head :lol:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

The last two days: :GAAH: :sigh:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Sorry I'm bringing all the sad and bad stuff back, but... I'm so sorry, Skyla. :sigh:


----------



## Scottyhorse

What's up Patrick?  :hug:


----------



## fishin816

Well I got the copper boluses. I got the ones from Santa Cruz. I also got the selenium gel from there. Dont yell at me for not knowing (LOL) but how to I give them the copper bolus????????? Put it in their grain, or stuff it down their throat??????? WHAT DO I DO?!?!?!? This copper bolusing stuff is new for me. So I need all the info I can get


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

I'd be easier to list what went right, but for the most part: yesterday, I had 4 nose bleeds! One in the morning, one at breakfast (so 2 within an 30-60 minutes), one at lunch, and yet again at dinner. My nose would start to bleed every time I opened my mouth wide!  So I didn't eat much; I just drank more milk.

Today, I dropped a knife on my toe!  :doh:  It bled for a while; I think it stopped. I'm not 100 percent that it did as I haven't looked at it since. :GAAH:

How was your day?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Man sounds like we all had crappy Mondays..  sorry you had a crummy day too Patrick..  :hug:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Thanks Skyla! :smile:

Here you go, Cade: http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f217/how-give-copper-bolus-capsule-116546/


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

I've got to go for a while. :wave:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

hopefully we will all have a good day tomorrow


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ttyl Patrick :wave: 

I think I'm gonna head to bed... I'm beat..


----------



## NubianFan

Patrick I had never had a nosebleed in my life then one weekend last year I had over 4 in the course of two days one of them lasted over 30 minutes. I haven't had one since and my doctor doesn't really know why I had those but it sure was scary to me because they wouldn't stop bleeding and they just kept coming.


----------



## NubianFan

Night Skyla I am not far behind I am exhausted as well.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Night Leslie  :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Just realized I'm well over 20,000 posts now :lol: I post way too much!!


----------



## Emzi00

We have a snow day again tomorrow.... Just spiffy. :blue:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hello all..... :GAAH:


----------



## Emzi00

What's up? :hug:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

NubianFan said:


> Patrick I had never had a nosebleed in my life then one weekend last year I had over 4 in the course of two days one of them lasted over 30 minutes. I haven't had one since and my doctor doesn't really know why I had those but it sure was scary to me because they wouldn't stop bleeding and they just kept coming.


Yeah, I've had those too. :lol: Only I don't usually have a nice long break. We might go in to the doctor sometime and get my nose cauterized. :smile:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

No Alice babies  :mecry: *sniffle*


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Just realized I'm well over 20,000 posts now :lol: I post way too much!!


:doh: We were going to throw a party! We'll have to when you aren't asleep. :wink: :laugh: Good-night Skyla. :wave:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

We're all having bad days it seems. ):


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> No Alice babies  :mecry: *sniffle*


Well if that's all.... there, there. It's alright, she has to have them sometime. You'll live... and anyways, you already have tons of little beasts to enjoy until she pops...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

But those little beasts are giant and obnoxious now! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Pffft.. those little pups can't be that big! :lol: How's Noel doing?


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

When is/was her due date, Lacie?


----------



## Emzi00

Patrick, you seem to be lacking initiative. Go to her site and see for yourself.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Emzi00 said:


> Patrick, you seem to be lacking initiative. Go to her site and see for yourself.


:doh: Good point! :wink: :lol: I'm kind of tired and unmotivated tonight. :laugh: Blood loss . . . :lol: JK :wink: :smile:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Those little puppies already weigh a pound each! It took Roo forever to get that big, and even at 11 weeks she weighs probably 4lbs! :lol: she's hilarious though 

Noel is doing good, she's a fast little devil!

Patrick, her due date was any day from December 21st, to April 9th, so...whenever she feels like it! :hair:


----------



## Emzi00

Well, or I could just tell you... nah... go look. :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

I'm in love with Peeps....


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

It took me a while, but I did eventually find it! :wink: :lol:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Those little puppies already weigh a pound each! It took Roo forever to get that big, and even at 11 weeks she weighs probably 4lbs! :lol: she's hilarious though
> 
> Noel is doing good, she's a fast little devil!
> 
> Patrick, her due date was any day from December 21st, to April 9th, so...whenever she feels like it! :hair:


^ Proof that Lacie is faster than internet! :wink: :shock: :laugh:


----------



## Emzi00

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> ^ Proof that Lacie is faster than internet! :wink: :shock: :laugh:


Well, Lacie knows everything so.....


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Emzi00 said:


> Well, Lacie knows everything so.....


... And is faster than everything! :shock: :smile:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:ROFL: and here I thought that I took forever typing it :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> I'm in love with Peeps....


Me too  hopefully she's bred! And hopefully she didn't ruin it... She ate pipe glue yesterday..... She's a weird goat...


----------



## Emzi00

I was, um... stalking your website.... as usual...  Anyways I ended up looking at Peeps' pedigree.... that only just like awed me...


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :ROFL: and here I thought that I took forever typing it :lol:


Well, you're faster than my internet, at least. :wink: :smile: I think I type slow, but my family thinks I type fast. :shrug:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh! Emma, I have a top secret PM coming your way :shades:


----------



## Emzi00

I feel special :greengrin:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

I'm going to study dairy bowl material then hit the bed. 'Til next time, Patrick out. :laugh: :lol: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, well you must be, it's pretty top secret 

Bye Patrick :wave:


----------



## goathiker

Oh sure, top secret PMs, rub it in :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

That's sooooo top secret.. :shades: :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Oh Jill, it's nothing terribly important to the general community....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, it's ok, it's of no matter that concerns the community  it's better if the community doesn't even know....


----------



## goathiker

Ah well, what the community doesn't know can't start a war.


----------



## Emzi00

Lol, you're a hoot. :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hello again everyone.

I FINALLY got a new light for my 25g tank! Will buy some plants online in the morning  so, tonight I am boiling more driftwood. Also, the betta should be able to go in his new tank tonight


----------



## goathiker

Hey, this is funny though. The reason why the Alpine colors drive me nuts is because of the freedom some of the breeders take with them. 

The breeder who registered mine wrote.
Chamoise with white legs for Cedar, he has white stripes on his face and white legs and belly.
Onyx is a "Sundgau with brown legs"
Crystal is a Cou Blanc with no white on her, she's saffron cream...


----------



## goathiker

Scottyhorse said:


> Hello again everyone.
> 
> I FINALLY got a new light for my 25g tank! Will buy some plants online in the morning  so, tonight I am boiling more driftwood. Also, the betta should be able to go in his new tank tonight


 Fun fun, hey are paying for driftwood? I mean how much would you like? I've got a whole beach full.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:doh: That's some fun color descriptions, Jill! :lol: Some people 

Awesome, Sydney!


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Fun fun, hey are paying for driftwood? I mean how much would you like? I've got a whole beach full.


Yeah, I'm paying. I have a whole bunch right now, but this summer if/when I get that 180g tank, I'd take some free driftwood :lol: Would be expensive to buy enough for that.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :doh: That's some fun color descriptions, Jill! :lol: Some people
> 
> Awesome, Sydney!


He's getting really impatient, floating in his cup. Have him in the community tank upstairs and he keeps swimming into the walls :lol:

I've got some hair algae (short stuff) some GSA, and some green algae on the sand. Different types of algae in two different tanks. Any ideas on getting rid I it? One tank is acrylic, the other is glass.


----------



## goathiker

Cool, gives me another reason to go to the beach...


----------



## Emzi00

Speaking of fish... seriously, anyone want my beta?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> Speaking of fish... seriously, anyone want my beta?


:lol: You would have to ship him to me.


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Cool, gives me another reason to go to the beach...


Sweet  I'm going to do a South American biotope. Not sure if it would be a community tank, or some mildly aggressive medium/large cichlids. Google some pics if you haven't, very pretty


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> :lol: You would have to ship him to me.


I might be able to make that work. He's not in the best shape though.... I should treat him better... he acts like he's dead half the time :lol: I'm really not a good fish mom.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> I might be able to make that work. He's not in the best shape though.... I should treat him better... he acts like he's dead half the time :lol: I'm really not a good fish mom.


If he's not in the best shape, not sure how he would do with shipping... Hmm... If I can find a tank he would work in, I'll let you know :greengrin:


----------



## goathiker

Some of them are pretty lazy. but, given room and company, they perk up.


----------



## goathiker

He could come here as well, I have several little tanks and can actually find them after cutting all the blackberries off the old shed last weekend. We have like 2/3 more projects and then we'll drag the big tank out Sidney.


----------



## Scottyhorse

One of mine is really lazy, even in the community tank. He's the lazy boss  My others are pretty active.


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> He could come here as well, I have several little tanks and can actually find them after cutting all the blackberries off the old shed last weekend. We have like 2/3 more projects and then we'll drag the big tank out Sidney.


Sweet!!  I've got too many tanks... Wait, did I say that?! :lol: I've got 6 10 gallons, 2 three gallons, and 1 two gallons. Set up, I have 2 5.5 gallons, 1 20 gallon long, 1 25 gallon, and 1 28 gallon.


----------



## Scottyhorse

You know what breaks my heart? There is this super super gorgeous girl I know, I used to go to school with her before I moved. Her parents are divorced and hardly in her life. She gets hated on at school, called names, etc, etc. It's so mean! They call her things I am not allowed to put on here. And none of it is true. It's just hate. It's really wearing her down. I just got a text from her at 12AM, with a screen shot of all the hate she's getting. It's terrible. TERRIBLE! She's pulling out of school this week and enrolling in the same online school I am in, because of the same problems I dealt with. I'm worried for her, she started going Anorexic for a while, but is better. One thing with homeschooling though is that you have a lack of social life unless you are in many many groups, sports, etc. She said she hardly talks at school. Just goes, does her work, and leaves. When I was going to school with her, she was a social butterfly. I know that schooling online will help A LOT, but with all the social media now, it will still be hard to avoid. And everyone giving her hate is pretty much doing it anonymously.  So I talk with her quite often, because I know what she's going through. She's got some friends closer to her that she talks with too, but I know this is all really weighing her down. It just breaks my heart to see her go through this


----------



## goathiker

Sydney, bring her to Rendy with you. I'll pay for her. Seriously, there is no better thing than to just be once in a while. The people who come won't bother her a bit or will be the friendliest people you ever met. Truth be, I'd love to meet her, I used to be her.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I will have to throw that out for her... I dunno if she would like camping and being around a bunch of goats though.... Hehe. I do want to see her this summer though. I do believe that she is going to Miami with some friends this summer. I know that will be good for her. Question, are there any younger people usually there? I don't mind if there are not, I usually prefer to be around older people because of the lack of drama, but that would be kinda cool


----------



## goathiker

My niece is coming with us, she's 15. No drama there, she's part of 9 kids in one family and I'm giving her a break  That may be about it for younger people. 
How could anyone not want to be around goats? I'm appalled (not really). As long as she has other friends, she'll be alright. She doesn't need to become self destructive though. It solves nothing...


----------



## goathiker

This may not be as big as you think. There's not normally more than 20 people altogether. Plus 35 goats.


----------



## Scottyhorse

No, not at all. 

Do you happen to know if manzanita wood is bad for a person in any way? I just boiled a bunch of it, for a tank I am redoing this week, so I have a huge pot of driftwood tea. Smells kinda good, and now I'm tempted to try a sip. :lol: Call me crazy.


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> This may not be as big as you think. There's not normally more than 20 people altogether. Plus 35 goats.


Cool, I didn't think it would be super big. Will be fun to see all the goats  Is there any health papers I need to bring? Considering we will be going across state lines.


----------



## goathiker

Nope, as long as your not in Oregon for more then 4 days you are fine on papers. We pack goaters worked it out with the WA, OR, ID, area legislators so we could hike and transport across state lines with no penalties.
The goats can't be bred or shown while in Oregon with out papers.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Cool. Are you still planning on going a few days ahead of the actual Rendy? My dad may be working on the days of, but if you go a few days ahead we can go for sure. 

I have this one Betta I got a couple weeks ago that is really aggravating me. It will NOT eat! All my others are total pigs. I've offered frozen bloodworms (de thawed of course) high quality pellets, and high quality flakes. He will either ignore the food completely, or take a bite, then spit the food out. My Amano shrimp loves it, he eats all the bettas food.


----------



## goathiker

Oh geeze, the campground Dave picked won't allow us to come in a head of time. He's got 6 months to get the time off...Maybe it can work out. There is another campground in that area we could meet at, I'd need to know for sure soon though because I'll have to reserve the sites pretty quick.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Ok. He had the time off, then traded it, and then we found out the dates for the Rendy :lol: I'll talk to him tomorrow.


----------



## goathiker

One thing I do think the older pack goat group does wrong is not going to the horse camps and letting them see and hear what we are about. So yes, I do know another camp where we could meet, but, it will be full of horses. But, it has a lake...


----------



## Scottyhorse

Well I am going to try and attempt to go to bed. G'Night Jill


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Sydney. I need to get there too, I'm running on 22 hours right now and hyper as all get out. Talk to you tomorrow.


----------



## nchen7

morning!!

Sydney, that's so sad for your friend. bullying is so easy these days with social media. i mean, it's harder to call someone names to their face than just posting it on fb or something. i hope she can find some peace and some real friends when she's home schooled. tell her to get rid of FB, or just have GOOD friends on there, no randoms!

Jill, i want to go to Rendy! doubt we can, but my bf's friend lives in the area and is super into the outdoorsey thing (he's kind of a hippie). i think we're going to get his friend to go and check it out. maybe have someone else get addicted to work goats!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Morning all 



Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> :doh: We were going to throw a party! We'll have to when you aren't asleep. :wink: :laugh: Good-night Skyla. :wave:


Hehe! :laugh:


----------



## nchen7

oh, with all the nosebleeders on here, i read/saw somewhere to put a tampon in your nose (i think it was a movie). apparently the medical staff for professional athletes use it. you can cut the string part off if you feel weird with it hanging down your face. :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:ROFL: :slapfloor: 
There ya go Patrick, problem solved! :lol: :ROFL:


----------



## nchen7

(yep...i'm picturing patrick with a tampon up his nose.... :ROFL:

it has to work! i mean....it's what its designed for!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:ROFL: HAHAHAH!!! :slapfloor: oh man it's just too funny!! :ROFL:


----------



## nchen7

well, days are better started with a good laugh. 

how are your girls today? they're getting close to popping!


----------



## Emzi00

Jack and Jill went up the hill
To fetch a pail of water
Jack fell down the well and drowned
and Jill ran home soon after

Jacks body started to rot
after a couple of days went by
and contaminated the water
which caused everyone in town to die


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It is! :laugh:

I'm going out to check on them now  will try and get pics too 
Mazie will get moved into a kidding stall at night starting Saturday probably 

LOL Emma!


----------



## nchen7

oh Emma, how morbid! lol


----------



## Emzi00

I'm a bit warped.


----------



## nchen7

it's ok.

so another snow day?


----------



## Emzi00

Yup. Really stinks too, because we had an assignment due today, but we didn't have school friday so I didn't get a chance to bring it home, and I can't do any of it without the stuff. And since we have had so much time off, she might expect us to have it done. That teacher is really..... yeah, I shouldn't say that....


----------



## nchen7

oh, that's not fun. my bro was supposed to have his chem final yesterday (he's in high school), but b/c they had a snow day, he has it today. i chatted with him last night, and i think at this point he just wanted it over and done with....


----------



## Emzi00

Finals are absolutely terrible...


----------



## nchen7

yes. i can say that i'm really glad i'm no longer in school. i have no desire to go back either. i've done enough studying for a few lifetimes. i have friends who are doing more designations or going for MBA's......i can't think of anything worse!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

One reason I'm bit going to college lol! At least not yet...


----------



## Emzi00

Well, Billie's dam is dead. Stupid listeriosis... I feel bad for her owner... She was only three...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Awe  that's so sad


----------



## nchen7

awww...that's sad.


----------



## margaret

Sydney will you please judge my goat?
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f231/critique-my-doe-please-160865/


----------



## ksalvagno

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> One reason I'm bit going to college lol! At least not yet...


You are better off going when you know what you want to go for. I can't believe all the wasted money going to college and changing majors often.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Morning :wave: 

Definitely don't go to college until you know for sure what you want to be. I knew a girl who went for 8 years, her parents sold their house to pay for her college, she kept changing her major, at the end if her 8 years, she was working at burger king, and her parents lived in a trailer park.


----------



## nchen7

ksalvagno said:


> You are better off going when you know what you want to go for. I can't believe all the wasted money going to college and changing majors often.


agreed. and, don't let others sway you into what you should major in. my parents told me to go into accounting, so i blindly agreed. in hindsight, i should have taken other classes in high school b/c now i think i may have enjoyed another career choice....

Lacie, that's a sad story.....


----------



## nchen7

my bf just sent me a picture of baby goats on the farm where he's getting hay. i can't really see the kids well on the picture. there's a light brown doe with a really high and steep rump. the sight of it annoys me slightly.... lol. darn you all for teaching me proper goat conformation!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It can be a burden :lol: But worth it!


----------



## Emzi00

So Lacie, suddenly like Moon? :lol:


----------



## nchen7

i know i know! but the caption was "look at all the cuteness!!!" and all i see the that doe with her butt, and another baby that was standing, also with a high and steep rump. and this farm breeds polo ponies, so you'd think they would care at least a little about conformation on their goats? 

actually, come to think of it, i've been to a few polo pony breeders and they all seem to have goats that look pretty terrible. it's ridiculous to think that you would put effort and money into one breed of animal on your farm but not another.....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I've decided Alice will never kid, so I changed it from a Boer to an Alpine, and Moon happens to be my first to kid this year.
But no, she's not my favorite... :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Moon's nice.... not like Wailea nice, but still a really nice doe.... besides her face......


----------



## Emzi00

.....


----------



## Emzi00

Hey Lacie, what was the name of that doe bred to SOS? I kinda want to see a pedigree... I'm curious....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That's classified


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> Jack and Jill went up the hill
> To fetch a pail of water
> Jack fell down the well and drowned
> and Jill ran home soon after
> 
> Jacks body started to rot
> after a couple of days went by
> and contaminated the water
> which caused everyone in town to die


Hmmm.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Carolina is going to be huge by the time April 18th hits....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ksalvagno said:


> You are better off going when you know what you want to go for. I can't believe all the wasted money going to college and changing majors often.


That's what I figure.. I have no clue what I want to do.. Well, honestly I just want to be a stay at home mom/wife and raise my goats and kids and grow my own food and what not  
Not many people think it's very practical.. So I just don't tell anyone anymore..


----------



## ksalvagno

Understand. We probably understand that more on here than most places.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Wow guys thanks.. All that stuff about college makes me feel better  

LOL Emma! Those are too funny!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ksalvagno said:


> Understand. We probably understand that more on here than most places.


Yah  I know y'all do  my mom and dad are fine with it  but the rest of my family just drives me crazy! :/


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It's soo cold! Have my Carhart bib/overalls on to go out to feed lol!


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh:


----------



## nchen7

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> That's what I figure.. I have no clue what I want to do.. Well, honestly I just want to be a stay at home mom/wife and raise my goats and kids and grow my own food and what not
> Not many people think it's very practical.. So I just don't tell anyone anymore..


that's a good plan IMO. if you know that's what you want to do, then go for it! now...we need to get your crush on board....... :think:

so....my bf made dinner tonight, and I found a fly in it. he served me FLY for dinner!!!!! :shock:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Gross, Ni! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nchen7 said:


> that's a good plan IMO. if you know that's what you want to do, then go for it! now...we need to get your crush on board....... :think:
> 
> so....my bf made dinner tonight, and I found a fly in it. he served me FLY for dinner!!!!! :shock:


*giggles* I miss him... It's been nearly a month since I last saw him  and I won't see him again till the end of Feb.. :sigh:

ROFL!! That is nasty!


----------



## nchen7

OMG! you don't have to tell me! he made veggie noodle soup. it was in one of the piles of veggies. I ate a piece of veggie, and saw two green eyes looking at me.  he said he swatted a fly when the veggies were on the counter, but didn't look for the dead fly. soooooo gross!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ugg  soo gross!  blah!!


----------



## nchen7

yep. this was just after I was praising how well he did today, taking care of the animals morning and evening (I worked and taught), and made dinner too. but the very second I said that, I saw the fly!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hahaha!! :ROFL:


----------



## nchen7

ok, I'm going to try to chill out before going to bed. nite nite everyone! :wave:


----------



## Emzi00

Night Ni


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL!! I can see that too :doh:


----------



## NubianFan

I always wanted to be a housewife and stay at home mom. It just never happened for me.


----------



## goathiker

Woo Hoo Taxes are done done done... :wahoo:


----------



## ksalvagno

Lucky you. We are still waiting on stuff. But ready to do otherwise.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Urgh, my parents are making me go to bed at 10. I literally not sleep that early. I take melatonin, but it's still hard for me. I know it's a dumb thing to be mad about, but I am. I like staying up late so I can have some time by myself, and I get more stuff done at night honestly.


----------



## margaret

snow day! first this year!


----------



## NubianFan

I still havent gotten my w-2's from work. So infuriating. It is the 29th already. They do this every year too.


----------



## nchen7

so many snow days this year! where were these when i was in school?????


----------



## nchen7

i do payroll at work, and we have to input some form for the employees on the internet. but, the web page for it isn't ready yet. they don't know when it will be ready..... :shrug:

they did this last year too. didn't get anything ready until mid-march. our taxes are due end of April. i just don't understand. Apr 30 happens every year. why can't they get their website functioning by Jan 1 so employers can get the forms done as quickly as they can?? i mean, we only have 6 in this office, but imagine if you have 200+ staff to do this for?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Morning all


----------



## nchen7

morning!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm tired... And I went to bed early...


----------



## nchen7

maybe you overslept?

i have a dentist's appt today. sigh. i hate going to those.....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No.. I wish I did!! The girls wouldn't agree though :laugh: 

Oh yuck!  I hate that too  
I still have a hole in my mouth from the way the dr stitched it lol! My mom started like freaking out when she saw it :ROFL: it was priceless! It's almost completely closed up


----------



## nchen7

i have cheeks attached to my gums in the far back. it's really weird....


----------



## Emzi00

So that one assignment I was talking about a while back, like nobody got it done. And she's marking down people. I really don't like that teacher. My friend and I at the end of class were just going to walk out and go to the office to drop the class( it's an honors, so we can get out of it), but she was passing back papers, and said we could go when we get ours. Ruined our epic plan of making the teacher mad. So we went during passing time and talk to the lady at the desk. The counselors were at a meeting so we couldn't drop it right then, but she was going to tell them for us. So I should be out of that class soon, I'm sure my mom will be cool, since she doesn't like her, my mom has had bad experiences with her. And at lunch at least a classful of kids flooded the office complaining. It was awesome.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's good you'll be able to drop the class Emma  

Mazie is getting moved to the kidding stall at night now  only 10 more days to go


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

:wave:

My bad streak continues...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Still trying to kill yourself accidentally, Patrick?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

What's up today Patrick?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Mazie is getting used to her kidding stall at night now.. Poor thing! Lol! And she got a shirt to wear cause it's kinda chilly..


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Still trying to kill yourself accidentally, Patrick?


Pffft....of course he is...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

There's no way I'd be able to get a shirt on my goats :lol: except Babette, but she lets me because she gets sun burned easily. Which, by the way, if your goat gets sun burnt, their hair will never grow back normally! :hair:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

She wasn't thrilled! Lol! But I couldn't get the belly band of the other blanket I had to go around that big belly of hers :lol: so I forced her into that :lol: I'm gonna go back out in a second to give her some extra hay.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That white shirt makes her look so tubby :laugh: Not a flattering color on her


----------



## Emzi00

Depthy, depthy, depth, depth.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Still trying to kill yourself accidentally, Patrick?


Well, not _kill_ myself, but yes. :lol: I cut myself today. Of course, for how often I use my pocket knife, I'm thinking it was about time. :wink: Nothing bad. :smile:



Emzi00 said:


> Pffft....of course he is...


:lol:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

BTW, last time I dropped a knife on my toe. That was me in the kitchen. :lol: This time it had nothing to do with the kitchen nor a kitchen knife. :wink: :smile:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> That white shirt makes her look so tubby :laugh: Not a flattering color on her


She IS tubby!! :lol:


----------



## fishin816

I AM SO SUPER EXCITED!!!!!!!! I got a doe reserved from Fall Creek Farm! YES! I hope and pray that doe has a baby girl! She is out of Fall Creek Spice. That is the Fall Creeks favorite doe!!!!!!! I hope she has a doe kid!!!!! I need a kid from their best goat!

www.fallcreekfarm.net


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! Too funny Patrick! Lol!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

That's awesome, Cade! Is Fall Creek a big, nice farm? I only know MN based dairy goat farms. :wink:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

fishin816 said:


> www.fallcreekfarm.net


:doh: Never-mind. :wink: :doh:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> LOL! Too funny Patrick! Lol!


I think there's an evil spirit making the knives jump either out of my hand or _into_ my hand. :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL Patrick! :laugh:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

I know what I'm doing with a knife! I have not one but two safety cards for axes, saws, knives, etc. from both Cub Scouts (when I was younger) and Boy Scouts (currently)! Tomorrow I'll probably chop something off! :shock: :lol: :ROFL: :slapfloor:

On a side note, I'm going to fix some spelling mistakes and send some dairy bowl worksheets that I made to some members of my team. It will take me about a minute. :wink:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

I'm back. I didn't scare you all away, did I? : ( Come back.


----------



## Emzi00

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> I'm back. I didn't scare you all away, did I? : ( Come back.


Yes,yes you did.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I was watching a movie with my siblings


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

LOL Emma! :lol:

What movie is that, Skyla?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It was tinker bell lol


----------



## goatygirl

Yeahit is 12 degrees right now


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Oh... Interesting... :lol: I honestly don't think I've ever seen that. :lol:  :lol:

My heart's a stereo
It beats for my goats, so listen close
Hear my thoughts in every no-o-ote

Make me your radio
And turn me up when you feel low
This melody was meant for you to maah along to my stereo

:lol:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

goatygirl said:


> Yeahit is 12 degrees right now


HEAT WAVE! It's 20* here. 20* POSITIVE!!! :leap: I'm so used to negative temps!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah it's pretty chilly!


----------



## Emzi00

With wind chill, it's subzero here. They made us go to school since it's *slightly* warmer than it was the past few days.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yuck  not sure what the wind chill is here..


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Reminds me of *old times* (as they say).

http://stcloud.craigslist.org/grd/4304863600.html

Only, my Costello's horns were even more impressive than those.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Chore time . . . :wave:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emma this made me think of you :lol:
(The velociraptor part  )


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Emma this made me think of you :lol:
> (The velociraptor part  )


:laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Made me giggle


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Love this song!


----------



## NubianFan

So bloomin tired....


----------



## fishin816

Random question again....... Does anyone know where I can order sea kelp in a large bag, without paying two arms and two legs? I really wanna get some kelp for them!


----------



## ksalvagno

See if a feed store will order it for you.


----------



## goathiker

New Budweiser Superbowl Commercial


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'm writing an essay in art theft.


----------



## ksalvagno

That commercial is great!


----------



## margaret

-2 this morning! Brrrrrrrrr.


----------



## nchen7

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Reminds me of *old times* (as they say).
> 
> http://stcloud.craigslist.org/grd/4304863600.html
> 
> Only, my Costello's horns were even more impressive than those.


i saw plenty when i was in Iceland. petted one at some outdoor museum. he was SMELLY. i have a picture, but it's on my home computer.....

Jill, that commercial is awesome. it's amazing how much money companies spend on making commercials, then buying airtime during the superbowl. we'll be watching on Sunday, and b/c we buy feed from the NFL, i'm hoping we'll get to see all the commercials.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Box 4 of 4 got here today!  I still have to place another order because I forgot lice pour on, and puppy vitamins :GAAH: after THAT I will be done ordering stuff all year hopefully!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey guys  
I'm freezing!  lol! And it's even in the 30's today!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Before it rained it was in the 70's :laugh: it's in the 50's now. I'm so glad it rained, we need the water!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Glad you got rain, but no need to rub in the nice weather  lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, you can feel free to send us all your rain and snow! Rivers are going dry out here!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So I've heard  
I'd happily send you some... Though it seems to have stopped the rain and snow for now lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOVE this song  got it stuck in my head now lol!


----------



## Scottyhorse

It's not even that cold over here and I am freezing.


----------



## fishin816

I got my first copper caps and selenium gel! I got them from SantaCruz, we will probably give it to them this weekend. So do i just make the goats swallow the copper rod without chewing it? And can I give it to my does that will almost be a year old?


----------



## ksalvagno

Yes and yes


----------



## NubianFan

Hey everyone finally home after a three day horrid training in another town. NOT FUN AT ALL. At least I had a good roommate she was super nice which is good since my company wouldn't get us private rooms. Ugh though, such a poorly organized and horribly draggy training. So glad that is OVER. They took three days to teach us something that they could have taught us in one...


----------



## fishin816

NubianFan said:


> Hey everyone finally home after a three day horrid training in another town. NOT FUN AT ALL. At least I had a good roommate she was super nice which is good since my company wouldn't get us private rooms. Ugh though, such a poorly organized and horribly draggy training. So glad that is OVER. They took three days to teach us something that they could have taught us in one...


That didnt sound fun Leslie


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's annoying Leslie 

I lost my purity ring  I had it on ALL day.. It must have fallen off in the barn one of the times I took my gloves off.. :/ I am not going back out in that cold and listen to Mazie yell at me to look for it now.. It will have to wait till morning... 
Darn ring is a tad too big!


----------



## NubianFan

well hopefully you will find it soon


----------



## goatygirl

You will find it


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It's bit out side :sigh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Edit~ *not


----------



## NubianFan

I imagine it was 90% because I was so bloomin' exhausted today, but driving home from that training I bawled my eyes out the whole way. It is an hour and a half drive and I couldn't stop crying. I had eyeshadow and mascara all over my face and hands where I had wiped my eyes. I rarely wear makeup but this was a big professional event and I was representing my company to the state so to speak so I really dressed up and did my makeup and hair. So then I cry all the way home and make a huge mess out of it all. I don't even know for sure what triggered it or exactly why I was crying, Oh I know some of it, but it wasn't about anything that happened recently or anything from today at all. Nothing happened at the training to embarrass me or hurt me at all, it was just boring and tedious. So weird....


----------



## NubianFan

Crud Skyla you may have to rent a metal detector too.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

that happens to me sometimes Leslie... But with me, its cause I hold all my feelings in and then they either explode out (sometimes in little spurts.. otheres.. it's not a pretty site! LOL!) ans sometimes it seeps out in little crying spurts... I like those better... when I'm alone in the shower or my room lol.. but I can feel one coming soon... just too much has piled up on me... 

I don't even want to think of that right now... Where would I even rent one?? My mom is gonna go out and help me look tomorrow... then when we find it.. we are going to see if it fits my sister and get me a smaller size...


----------



## NubianFan

Well this was really about an old hurt that never is far under the surface so I guess in a way it is the same. But it isn't because I don't let it out, there just isn't enough letting it out. It is like a wound that never heals. But anyway, I guess the fact I was exhausted spurred it on, because I always get more emotional when tired. The ridiculous thing was I couldn't stop crying I literally cried for like an hour straight of my hour and a half drive home. 
I don't know, I know there are places you can rent them though. Hopefully you guys will find it without having to do that though. Daylight will help a lot.


----------



## Emzi00

So who wants to be my therapist today? :sigh: Nobody? That sounds about right...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

YAh I get more emotional when tired too :/ :hug: hope the hurt eases soon.. I know it really stinks 

well... hopefully we find it without one.. I don't have the money for that...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Awe what's up Emma? :hug:


----------



## ksalvagno

Sounds like you guys are having some rough emotional times right now. :hugs:

I hope you find your ring Skyla.


----------



## NubianFan

Emma you aren't allowed to have a crisis when I am this exhausted!!!
Seriously, what's up?


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Awe what's up Emma? :hug:


A heck of a lot of things. I think I may turn into a dragon.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

We're just a group of emotional cryin' gals :lol: 

but really.. Thanks for the hug Karen  just so much going on right now.. and the funeral today didn't help any... :sigh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> A heck of a lot of things. I think I may turn into a dragon.


you too eh? :hug: I'm here if ya need to talk ok? :hug:


----------



## NubianFan

Emma The terrible kind of dragon that rips with its claws and tears with its teeth and breathes fire and destroys whole cities.
Or the mystical magical kind of dragon with iridescent scales and great magical powers that knows it is special and one of a kind?


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> you too eh? :hug: I'm here if ya need to talk ok? :hug:


Thanks Skyla :hug:


----------



## NubianFan

Thanks Skyla and Karen (((HUGS)))
I am not really depressed right now or anything, just flat out exhausted.


----------



## NubianFan

Emma because I see you as that magical one of kind type and if someone else doesn't that is their problem, not yours...


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> Emma The terrible kind of dragon that rips with its claws and tears with its teeth and breathes fire and destroys whole cities.
> Or the mystical magical kind of dragon with iridescent scales and great magical powers that knows it is special and one of a kind?


The first kind.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:hug:

I'm not 'depressed' just blue.. if that works lol!


----------



## NubianFan

yeah that works, but I am not even blue now, I was when I was having my bawling fit. LOL but not now. It was about being alone and feeling like I always will be, but I don't know why it hit me so hard then. Who knows.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sometimes strong feelings come out at the strangest times :/


----------



## NubianFan

Emma, Well don't let the villagers get you down. Just remember they know not what they do. They look at your beautiful iridescent scales and they are jealous or possessive or both, so they try to spear you and drag you down to their level, so the jealous can say, "see she isn't so mighty" and the possessive can say "look she is mine now" but they can't do either if you don't allow yourself to be dragged down to their level with their spears and harpoons. And you do have the power to resist. And when you feel weak ask for his help.


----------



## Emzi00

I'm blue, maybe black, purple, yellow, maybe some red. Heck, I'm a rainbow. :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

rainbows are pretty cool  lol :hug:


----------



## Texaslass

hey people. 

I PMed Emma..  :hug: Just so y'all don't think I don't care.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

hey sarah 

why would we think that? We know you care :hug:


----------



## Emzi00

Hey Leslie, can I PM you? Or should I wait until you aren't exhausted...?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm both dragons :laugh: 
Sorry about everyone's day, hopefully everyone will feel better :hug:


----------



## Emzi00

Of course you're both Lacie :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Of course you can PM me Emma, just don't expect me to stay up til 10:30 tonight. I will probably go to bed about 9 my time which is about 30 minutes from now, but you got me til then LOL


----------



## Texaslass

Lacie, how would I know if Ella has enough milk for her kids?? I think it might be just enough, but I keep wondering if I shouldn't give them extra...:chin:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I've been watching the show "how I almost got away with it".... pretty creepy people, and crazy some cases weren't solved until almost 25 years later!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Texaslass said:


> Lacie, how would I know if Ella has enough milk for her kids?? I think it might be just enough, but I keep wondering if I shouldn't give them extra...:chin:


Stand above them, do they have sunken in sides? If they are pretty streamlined, but not sunk in, they are getting enough.  it's ok if they are a little chubby too


----------



## NubianFan

*Jeopardy theme music plays....*


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Stand above them, do they have sunken in sides? If they are pretty streamlined, but not sunk in, they are getting enough.  it's ok if they are a little chubby too


Lol, yeah I guess I would almost prefer them chubby.  I'll look tomorrow. 
I think they're okay, but I want them to grow nice and big. 
I guess I should start them on cocci. prevention; they're 3 weeks old already...
I have Dimethox 12.5, that work okay for that?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yep, that works just fine  just be sure to use the right doses.

Are you watching jeopardy, Leslie?


----------



## Emzi00

Way to kill the thread Lacie.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:laugh:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Pfft, it was dead before I got here! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm gonna go to bed... My head is hurting...  talk to y'all tomorrow..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Bye :wave:

I'll be back in a bit, puppy checks, gotta go find Roo, etc


----------



## NubianFan

Night Skyla
Emma I replied finally after my computer showed its heiny


----------



## NubianFan

I am about to go to bed, so Emma or anyone else if you send me anything after now and I don't get back to you it probably means I passed out asleep, it doesn't mean I don't care or I am ignoring you or I am being rude.., I am frankly surprised I made it til 9 tonight the way I feel 
LOL Night everyone


----------



## Texaslass

Night Leslie.


----------



## Texaslass

I better go too, g'night. :wave:


----------



## nchen7

I just got here. I passed out on the couch, then I woke up and couldn't get back to sleep. soooo annoying.

so my bf built the goat shelters decapitation height, and I slammed the side of my head into the roof. bleh!

sorry to everyone who's having a bad day. it will get better soon. :hug:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ouch! That sucks!

In other news...Emma may be wearing that ridiculous outfit sooner than expected if things keep going the way tonight went!
So, I was out feeding the boer does their grain for the night, everything is fine, all super regular....when suddenly a pig appeared! The goats flipped out, Ebony took a flying leap toward my face, we almost collided, I think the pig knocked Alice down, and stepped on her leg  
Finally got the pig out, and it ran.... So I went after it, and it didn't want to go back at all! It was disastrous, my lungs aren't all that big, so running is horrible, but I did it to head the stupid thing off from going to the back 40. :veryangry: finally got it back in the pen, then went to see how Alice was.
She was standing up, and had a string of pellets coming out of her, they were mucusy, I was worried about that. I went in side to get some b complex for her, when I came back out she had her head pressed to the wall. Oh no! So I took her temp, 102° ,normal, thankfully, and gave her the b complex, she promptly bit me while I started pressing down on the plunger.... But she seems ok right now. ray:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ok, she's pressing her head against the wall again. I hope she's not going into labor early


----------



## nchen7

i passed out on the couch.....

oh no Lacie!!! Silly pig! hope you didn't hurt yourself. How's Alice doing?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hope Alice is ok!!


----------



## ksalvagno

I hope Alice is ok. If she isn't already in labor, Banamine has anti-abortive properties.

Ni - Hope your head is ok.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ugg.. So snappy is off today.. And I have to be at work all day.. She barely ate her grain and didn't touch any alfalfa... Picked at a little bit of hay and that's it.. :/ gave her some Probios and B-Complex.. Her temp was 100.2... A little low.. But she was moving around a bit and my battery is dying on my thermometer.. So it could be normal.. Anything else I should do? I have to leave for work in 2hrs and won't be home till 7... I am gonna have my family keep an eye on her.. But still.. I hate leaving them when they are off... :/


----------



## Trickyroo

Im so sorry  Just by chance I checked this thread this morning.
Will she except some warm water and electrolytes ?


----------



## nchen7

Thanks Karen. it's ok...just got a little lumpier. i noticed i bumped it somewhere on the top of my forehead too. 

Skyla, i don't have any input, except hope Snappy feels better soon!


----------



## ksalvagno

You have pretty much done what you can. You could always put out a bucket of electrolytes in addition to normal water.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

She has warm water.. But I don't have any electrolytes on hand... And I don't think I have everything to make it... I'm on my way out with a bucket of warm molasses water for now... She is nibbling on hay.. She just seems off... :/ not like her at all.. She is the most good driven goat I own! Lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

She didn't want the water... Took one little sip and then walked off... Again.. Not like her.. Normally she would suck that down! She pee'd a tiny little bit when I was out there... It was real dark... What does that mean? I don't think I've ever seen it so dark.. She is just off standing by herself.. :/ I just don't know what else to do..


----------



## nchen7

i know dark for humans mean dehydrated. i'm only guessing that would be the same for a goat? can you drench her some fluids?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's what I was thinking... :/ 

I did go and drench her with water and a little bit of baking soda (just in case.. Figured it wouldn't hurt any and would get some water in her too) 
I will have my mom keep an eye on her throughout the day.. And maybe have her drench her with just plain water..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

She seems ok today, she stopped the head pressing and heavy breathing. She's eating her hay this morning, so that's good. After all that happened her babies were jumping around in there like crazy, I was so worried they were distressed and going to be born early!
But she seems ok today, hopefully it stays that way.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Good to hear she seems better today


----------



## sassykat6181

Called WADDL today as I am toooo impatient. Not good news :mecry:

Togg Doe CL negative CAE positive
Lamancha Doe CL negative CAE positive

Togg Buck CL and CAE negative

all 3 negative for Johnnes

So, how does a 4H family that practices CAE prevention by pulling all kids and bottle feeding end up with CAE positive does? And what does this mean for me? Do I call the seller and demand to take them back and get a refund? Euthanize? Take the clean buck back too since he's with them?

I bought them for milk to use for our family to drink and for soap & lotion


----------



## fishin816

sassykat6181 said:


> Called WADDL today as I am toooo impatient. Not good news :mecry:
> 
> Togg Doe CL negative CAE positive
> Lamancha Doe CL negative CAE positive
> 
> Togg Buck CL and CAE negative
> 
> all 3 negative for Johnnes
> 
> So, how does a 4H family that practices CAE prevention by pulling all kids and bottle feeding end up with CAE positive does? And what does this mean for me? Do I call the seller and demand to take them back and get a refund? Euthanize? Take the clean buck back too since he's with them?
> 
> I bought them for milk to use for our family to drink and for soap & lotion


That hurts. Were you noticing any signs of CAE? Did the guy you buy them from say they were tested negative?????


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh no , I am so sorry :hug::hug:
Im not sure how to answer your questions 
Im interested in reading what others say.
Again , I am so sorry .


----------



## sassykat6181

fishin816 said:


> That hurts. Were you noticing any signs of CAE? Did the guy you buy them from say they were tested negative?????


 They don't test, but pull and bottle feed pasteurized milk to all kids. 
No signs, just wanted to test, since they are new to me and in quarantine.

I have 10 ND's and everyone is negative.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm sorry :hug: 
I'd definitely have the people you got them from make it right. There are ways they could have gotten it, even if they were prevention raised. 
Improper pasteurization
Was not fed heat treated colostrum
Was raised with positive kids and they seroconverted
Or they lied and simply did not raise them on prevention

You can still keep them and raise negative kids from them if you want to go through all that.
I do not believe CAE is transmitted like an STD, you I think you can still breed your does to your buck, but keep them away from the rest of the herd.
If you don't want to deal with CAE positive does, you can sell them to whoever will raise kids on prevention, or make the breeders give you your money back and take them back, or euthanize.


----------



## sassykat6181

The sellers need to know as they are still trying to sell the other Togg buck I didn't buy.

Not sure if it'll make any difference, but they shouldn't be telling people they are clean and selling them when they are not.

What's the chance its a false positive through WADDL? I don't have the paperwork to check the values yet. 

My gut feels that these goats need to go back asap and not wait to retest.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

WADDL is a very high end lab, they rarely have false positives. How old are they?


----------



## sassykat6181

I don't have room to keep them separated permanently, especially outdoor pens. And I have no desire to bottle raise kids. I didn't bottle feed my own  

I also don't feel that it is right to sell them to someone else, even if I disclose the CAE.

I am going to call the seller tonight and see if she will take them back


----------



## sassykat6181

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> WADDL is a very high end lab, they rarely have false positives. How old are they?


 Togg doe almost 2yrs
Lamancha doe 8 mos


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'm so sorry!  :hug:

My friend just got a pair of goats. Nubian/Apline doe (about 1 year old) and a Saanan/Alpine buck. He just told me the doe is starting to bag up  I don't know if they are CAE/CL neg or not, I told him not to buy any that aren't tested clean, but, I don't think he listened! That's ok I suppose, our first 4 goats were not either. I will still help him out with everything anyways. His goats are a bit thin but otherwise look pretty nice!


----------



## sassykat6181

Just typed CAE into Craigslist and there's a goat dairy in the next state selling bred CAE positive does. Do people not really care?


----------



## fishin816

sassykat6181 said:


> They don't test, but pull and bottle feed pasteurized milk to all kids.
> No signs, just wanted to test, since they are new to me and in quarantine.
> 
> I have 10 ND's and everyone is negative.


Well you dont want them passing that to your precious nigies?!?!? That could be bad for your nigerians


----------



## sassykat6181

fishin816 said:


> Well you dont want them passing that to your precious nigies?!?!? That could be bad for your nigerians


 ABSOLUTELY NOT!!!! Just goes to show me that I need to stick with my littles


----------



## NubianFan

In my opinion the seller should make it right if they advertised them as CAE free.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I agree.. The seller should make it right.. But it worries me that they will go and sell them again and not tell anyone..  I hope it all gets cleared up for you  :hug: that's not cool  :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So Snappy are her dinner and was eating hay  
I'm going out to check her out and give her a little Probios and some more B-Complex just as a boost


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I've decided Alice doesn't need any B complex..... She ferociously bit me both times! :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Superbowl craziness has started, I passed 3 wrecks on the way home.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL! Too funny! Snap just shakes like a leaf :roll: silly girl lol! She hates shots lol!


----------



## Texaslass

So I milked Ella again this morning, and she had a little more- all of a pint! :lol: Not bad, really, considering. That's a quart a day!  
I don't think her breeder was going for milk production, more conformation I guess. :shrug:
I asked her if her goats had a good milking history; she said "they're bred for show". :shrug: 
I would've thought ND show goats would naturally be bred for milk production as well, but IDK maybe I'm wrong. I thought the "dual purpose-ness" of the breed was supposed to be fading out?


----------



## Texaslass

Oh, I'm so happy Snap is doing better, Skyla!  Hope she continues.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Depends on the breeder I guess.. :shrug: 

Snap milks about 4lbs twice a day  that was as a FF.. I didn't really keep track of her as a SF.. So I don't know how much she was producing then, but it was pretty good! Till it dropped when she got sick..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks Sarah  I'm so relieved


----------



## Texaslass

We milked our other NDs for a while, a few years ago.. They were not registered, and I have no idea what their history was, but they weren't too bad. One had great attachments and was super easy to milk (long teats). I think she gave like 3, 31/2 lbs a day.
Hopefully Ginger and Zoe will be an improvement on Cinderella.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:laugh: I told you they were _kind of_ a dairy goat, Sarah. Lol, be patient, she isn't even at peak yet (3 months), however, "bred for show" can mean a lot of things... does she have a very fleshy udder? If she does, then there you have it. A doe can be a very pitiful milker, but have a giant fleshy udder, giving the illusion of lots of milk production. 
That's why, when I buy a milker, I want her bagged up when I get there, and milked out while I'm there, so I can determine if that udder is just "all for show" (aka, fleshy)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's pretty good 

Hopefully they will be!


----------



## goathiker

Well, I'm glad everyone's girls are feeling better.

I've been out buying feed mountain today.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Awesome Jill! I need to get more feed too, but they just jacked the oat hay up $3 dollars! I'm not paying $19 a bale for oat hay! I called a feed store about 20 miles away, their hay is $8 a bale.... My town is too freaking greedy! :hair:

And Jill, while you're here, after that pig incident with Alice last night her pellets have been globbed together with a lot of mucus... what do I do for that?


----------



## Texaslass

I actually didn't get Ella from the breeder, I got her form someone else, who got her from the breeder...
It was pure accident that my other two girls came from the same one, they were the only reg. doelings I could find at the time. :lol: I asked about it when I got them. 

yes, she has a fleshy udder.  I wasn't counting on her having a lot of milk when I got her, and besides, she wasn't in milk at the time.

I've learned a lot since then, I really knew next to nothing when I got these. I would definitely have chosen differently if I knew all I know now.


----------



## goathiker

Lacie, I'm a big one for don't treat until there really is a problem. If it's stress, it will go away in.a couple days. If the stress allows parasites to come in, you'll know very soon. The most I would do right now is probios and keep watch for real symptoms.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Gotcha! Thanks Jill


----------



## Texaslass

Lacie, these made me think of you  :http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/grd/4282327903.html


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Guys.. Not sure what to do.. I got an email from CL ad.. Someone wants a doeling with horns... :/ I don't want her to back out for some reason and get stuck with a horned kid that I can't sell... I say *if* we do this she has to pay in full by one week of age and pick her up on a bottle by two weeks :/ I just don't know what to do.. Oye..


----------



## goathiker

Horned does get paid for in full with a non-refundable deposit here. People see horned goats as brush goats where I live and if they back out I end up stuck with a $50.00 doeling. 
Now, I'll be nice if an emergency or change of life happens but, that's case by case.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yep, paid in full by the time they are week old. Non refundable deposits.

Those pups aren't "blue" at all :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Should I make her take her on a bottle at two weeks too? Lol! I'm just so scared to get stuck with this kid...


----------



## ksalvagno

I would make her pay in full and definitely pick up at 2 weeks. I wouldn't want to be stuck with a horned goat.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Alright thanks guys  that's what I'll do.. 

Oye! I need to learn to remember to take needles out if my coat pockets! :lol:


----------



## fishin816

We got the fence done today!!!!!! YES!!!! The goats will finally get to breathe some fresh air! They wont know what to do with such a big pasture space! They get to go out first thing tomorrow morning!!!! Yay! Will get pics tomorrow! 

Oh and we are supposed to get 17-20in of SNOW! Shoot! I am ready for stupid winter to be over with!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Jill, could you help me for one second? I'm trying to figure out what minerals are good, what are adequate, and what are deficient in my area. I found this on the USGS's website. This is also for my county. :wink: :smile: The only thing that really pops to me is that were're high in Magnesium. I can't tell because I don't know what normal levels are in soil. :wink: Thoughts?

Element	Mean Std. dev.	Minimum	Maximum

Aluminum(wt%):	5.503	0.390	4.431	6.697

Arsenic(ppm):	3.585	0.921	1.601	6.309

Calcium(wt%):	1.188	0.270	0.735	2.446

Copper(ppm):	14.344	5.280	3.005	35.774

Iron(wt%):	2.774	0.512	1.060	4.313

Mercury(ppm):	0.020	0.006	0.005	0.057

Magnesium(wt%):	0.558	0.152	0.257	1.291

Manganese(ppm):	533.231	135.986	273.447	1268.020

Sodium(wt%):	1.450	0.128	1.142	1.776

Phosphorus(wt%):	0.047	0.008	0.025	0.073

Lead(ppm):	11.729	0.883	9.384	17.494

Selenium(ppm):	0.201	0.070	0.100	0.477

Titanium(wt%):	0.389	0.086	0.169	0.791

Zinc(ppm): 44.866	7.488	25.220	64.512

Sorry about the format being messed up! 

*** Link on next page. ***


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Aww! Forget copy and paste, here's the link. :wink:

http://mrdata.usgs.gov/geochem/county.php?place=f27035&el=&rf=north-central


----------



## fishin816

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Aww! Forget copy and paste, here's the link. :wink:
> 
> http://mrdata.usgs.gov/geochem/county.php?place=f27035&el=&rf=north-central


Patrick!!!!!! Are you wanting those minerals for your goaties?!?!? I dont think that would be agood choice if so!!!!! Just my opinoin. (I dont know how to put it in huge letters so I know you would understand if a printed in yelling right??? LOL)


----------



## ksalvagno

Those are mineral levels for his area, not an actual bag of minerals.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

LOL Not quite, Cade. :wink: This is the mineral content of the soil where I live. :wink:


----------



## goathiker

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Jill, could you help me for one second? I'm trying to figure out what minerals are good, what are adequate, and what are deficient in my area. I found this on the USGS's website. This is also for my county. :wink: :smile: The only thing that really pops to me is that were're high in Magnesium. I can't tell because I don't know what normal levels are in soil. :wink: Thoughts?
> 
> Element	Mean Std. dev.	Minimum	Maximum
> 
> Aluminum(wt%):	5.503	0.390	4.431	6.697
> 
> Arsenic(ppm):	3.585	0.921	1.601	6.309
> 
> Calcium(wt%):	1.188	0.270	0.735	2.446
> 
> Copper(ppm):	14.344	5.280	3.005	35.774
> 
> Iron(wt%):	2.774	0.512	1.060	4.313
> 
> Mercury(ppm):	0.020	0.006	0.005	0.057
> 
> Magnesium(wt%):	0.558	0.152	0.257	1.291
> 
> Manganese(ppm):	533.231	135.986	273.447	1268.020
> 
> Sodium(wt%):	1.450	0.128	1.142	1.776
> 
> Phosphorus(wt%):	0.047	0.008	0.025	0.073
> 
> Lead(ppm):	11.729	0.883	9.384	17.494
> 
> Selenium(ppm):	0.201	0.070	0.100	0.477
> 
> Titanium(wt%):	0.389	0.086	0.169	0.791
> 
> Zinc(ppm): 44.866	7.488	25.220	64.512
> 
> Sorry about the format being messed up!
> 
> *** Link on next page. ***


Okay, see how the zinc is way way higher than the copper? That's a problem because zinc must never be more than 3 times the amount of copper for the copper to be usable. Selenium is low. Phosphorus is low. Iron is good. 
Now do keep in mind that these maps are very general. They are only really 
a guideline unless all your feed is grown from the 3 rocks that they tested in your county. 
Are you interested in mineral interactions?


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Jill, you're awesome!

Sure! :smile: I know a few; such as, Iron helps copper absorption and sulfur blocks copper absorption. Or at least I think it goes like that. :? :lol: I'm always eager to learn. :wink:


----------



## fishin816

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> LOL Not quite, Cade. :wink: This is the mineral content of the soil where I live. :wink:


I am embarrsed now..... Not really! Ok well Jill is more smarter about this than me! Glad she is here!


----------



## fishin816

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Jill, you're awesome!
> 
> Sure! :smile: I know a few; such as, Iron helps copper absorption and sulfur blocks copper absorption. Or at least I think it goes like that. :? :lol: I'm always eager to learn. :wink:


Vice versa. Iron does not help with copper absorbing. Too much of it causes copper to be unusable. That I know.


----------



## goathiker

Here these are kind of fun


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

fishin816 said:


> Vice versa. Iron does not help with copper absorbing. Too much of it causes copper to be unusable. That I know.


Really?!?! :doh: Good to know! Thanks! :smile:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

That's really cool, Jill! Thank you much! Is there something like that for vitamins? Or vitamin - mineral relationships? Like: Calcium - Vitamin D; Selenium - Vitamin E?


----------



## goathiker

Yeah but, I can't read it and I can't get it bigger without it blurring out. Maybe someone can fix it.


----------



## goathiker

Here, this too. PH and mineral absorption.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Super! :smile:

I don't think I understand the pH one though.


----------



## fishin816

Hey Jill, can you find the copper and selenium amounts in Southern Illinois? I think I am defecient in selenium but dont really know. I will just let you do all the work like always. Lol


----------



## fishin816

Anybody feed ADM meat goat to their bucky boys????


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

fishin816 said:


> Anybody feed ADM meat goat to their bucky boys????


I don't. :smile:


----------



## goathiker

I need to know what county you're in Cade


----------



## fishin816

goathiker said:


> I need to know what county you're in Cade


Williamson


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

I'm heading to bed; I will, however, catch-up on this tomorrow. :wink: :smile: :wave:


----------



## fishin816

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> I'm heading to bed; I will, however, catch-up on this tomorrow. :wink: :smile: :wave:


Night Patrick!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Night Patrick  :wave:


----------



## goathiker

'kay, I'm cooking dinner right now but, I'll come back to this soon...


----------



## NubianFan

Hello all


----------



## fishin816

Hi leslie


----------



## NubianFan

Hey Cade
My daughter and I watched _The Croods_ tonight it was pretty good.


----------



## goathiker

Oh, the Croods is one of my grandsons favorites. I think I've seen it 30 times by now.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Jill, I spent the better half of an hour trying to fix that chart, but since it came from a small save file, I could only get the pixels sharp enough to where I could barely make out every other word, but I got the just of what it was saying, and I have a book that gives the function, name, and deficiency symptoms of each vitamin and mineral that is essential. It also gives the recommended requirements, but its a cattle book. I could try to type it out into a chart tomorrow if anyone wants


----------



## fishin816

NubianFan said:


> Hey Cade
> My daughter and I watched _The Croods_ tonight it was pretty good.


I like that onw too


----------



## goathiker

That would be great Lacie.


----------



## fishin816

goathiker said:


> That would be great Lacie.


Did you ever find the copper and selenium maps?


----------



## NubianFan

I got distracted watching a bit of Blue Hawaii I had forgotten how silly that movie was.


----------



## goathiker

Here, play with this one Cade...
http://mrdata.usgs.gov/geochemistry/ngs.html


----------



## goathiker

Zoom and drag your state to the center until you can see the counties. Then pick the green spot closest to where your hay is grown or your pasture is.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

We just watched that movie tonight too  it was pretty good


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Headed to bed.. Have to go get hay tomorrow.. I'll TTY'allL  :wave:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I can't get my word processor to open right now :eyeroll: :hair: So I took pictures of the book, and hopefully they will come out in readable size! If not I will try again...
If it worked they are in order from the book.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yay! They worked!


----------



## goathiker

Yep, they're readable. I'l save them and work something up with them next week, unless you get bored


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Here's a kid with Rickets, yikes! And Roo is a professional photo bomber :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Good morning  

Off to feed and such before getting hay  too early!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

And snap didn't eat again... :sigh: she pooped like three times while I was out there and it was normal.. I saw her pee again and it was a good amount but still dark... 
I'm wondering if she is getting depressed about Mazie not being with them at night.. (They are VERY close.. Like she chooses Maze over her daughter most times..) 
I just don't know what else to do at this point... :/ right now she off and on nibbling hay...


----------



## fishin816

Morning everyone! Going out to feed and let the goats out to their new pasture!!!! They will be so excited!!!!


----------



## Trickyroo

Why are they separated Skyla ? Maybe they can be together while you are there ?


----------



## goatygirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> And snap didn't eat again... :sigh: she pooped like three times while I was out there and it was normal.. I saw her pee again and it was a good amount but still dark...
> I'm wondering if she is getting depressed about Mazie not being with them at night.. (They are VERY close.. Like she chooses Maze over her daughter most times..)
> I just don't know what else to do at this point... :/ right now she off and on nibbling hay...


You should let her and mazie visit every day or maybe keep her with mazie as long as it is safe for mazie


----------



## goatygirl

Which goat is it


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I only separate them at night.. I have been putting Maze in a kidding stall so we can have the monitor on her just incase they are all together during the day...
She is out there eating hay now.. I just don't know... I'll try having her and Mazie together tonight.. See if it helps any..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

And this is Gingersnap.


----------



## ksalvagno

Give her B complex and Probios daily.


----------



## fishin816

The goats are now in the pasture! They are eating so many goodies! Leaves and cedar trees! Heaven!!!!!!! The Quad Squad is out with them too! The quads are having a great time eating the goodies!!!! I am so excited!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's what I'll keep doing.. Thanks Karen.  you think I should give her any calcium just in case it could be Preg. Tox.? I know it's still early for it.. But I don't know..


----------



## goatygirl

What we do with bugsey when the goats are about to kid is we put a fence in between them but we don't actually separate them so the see each other and sleep together without actually touching.


----------



## ksalvagno

Could always give her some tums or something.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goatygirl said:


> What we do with bugsey when the goats are about to kid is we put a fence in between them but we don't actually separate them so the see each other and sleep together without actually touching.


That's how my kidding stalls are.. I have a fence between them.. It was mostly so mom and kids could still see and feel each other at weaning time.. Make them feel a bit better.. 
But I only have three on one wall and one on the other wall.. Hallie and Promise are in my big one for now, Mazie is in the middle and Ellie on the end.. I can't put Hal and Prom out in the shed until Puffy and Brook come in cause I don't trust them all to get along well with pregnant bellies  and Ellie just plain gets beat up.... So Snap would have to go in the stall with her... :/

Thanks Karen.. I'll probably try that.. If she won't eat the tums.. I have a calcium drench.. Should I try that if she won't take the tums? I don't want to give it to her if she doesn't need it..


----------



## ksalvagno

So hard to say. I hate when they aren't giving good symptoms. I think you will have to just judge if you feel she needs it.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Me too..  how long is it ok to be giving Vit. B-complex for? I know you can't OD it but still.. I don't want to be pumping her with stuff.. 
Alright.. :/ I will see how she eats tonight and in the morning and then go from there... And I think I'm going to worm her.. Just to be on the safe side..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

What exactly are all the things she is doing that is "off"?

In other news.... I have some crafty bovine! You know how goats put the feet up on the feeder so they can stand while they eat? Well my cows started doing that today....with my truck....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I wouldn't keep up the b complex for too long, they need to make their own. Give probios though.


----------



## ksalvagno

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> In other news.... I have some crafty bovine! You know how goats put the feet up on the feeder so they can stand while they eat? Well my cows started doing that today....with my truck....


Oh, that is lovely!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

She isn't eating well kinda standing off alone.. (She was better about that today.. Stayed with everyone..) When she pees it's dark.. And in general is just weird.. Just not quite normal.. 

Yah.. I figured that..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> She isn't eating well kinda standing off alone.. (She was better about that today.. Stayed with everyone..) When she pees it's dark.. And in general is just weird.. Just not quite normal..
> 
> Yah.. I figured that..


Is she drinking at all? Dark pee means not enough water. Is she peeing a normal amount or just a little each time?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I saw her pee this AM while I was out feeding.. She pee'd a normal amount just dark.. Then a little while after that, she went and drank a good amount...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Is it plain water or are you giving electrolytes?


----------



## goathiker

Vit.B makes dark pee as well.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Plain water.. I don't have any electrolytes on hand.. 

She are 90% of her dinner today.. Left the little bit with probiotic powder and crushed tums.. But ate the rest and is out eating hay now.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> Vit.B makes dark pee as well.


I was just going to ask for verification on that..


----------



## NyGoatMom

Hi guys....sorry your doe is feeling off Skyla...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks.. She seems to be doing better now.. We will see how she is in the AM...


----------



## NyGoatMom

Hope she's better by morning  Maybe she's just having an off day :shrug:


----------



## NubianFan

hello all


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I hope so!


Hey Leslie


----------



## NyGoatMom

My husband and son cleaned my girls bedding out today  It was a mess in there! Always good if you have a mid winter break to clean up some...it was almost 40 today!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Do they want to come do mine? Lol! The boys need to be cleaned out too... Their hut is frozen to the ground :/


----------



## NubianFan

Did you find your ring Skyla?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No.... :sigh:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Hahaha....after they do my boys


----------



## NyGoatMom

Hi Leslie....how are ya?


----------



## NubianFan

Full I ate at a country style buffet before eleven and it is after five here now and I am still so full.... It was such good food and so many yummy veggies but it sure isn't going away anytime soon.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Sounds good....I am dying for some chinese buffet...


----------



## NubianFan

This was awesome with drinks and tax it was still less that ten dollars a person. I had homemade Salisbury steak and gravy, mashed potatoes, brussell sprouts, boiled yellow squash, a small sample of their chicken spaghetti and bread pudding. I ate too much. My daughter ate a lot more than I did but she is already saying she is hungry again. I don't know HOW...


----------



## NyGoatMom

lol....don't you know kids legs are hollow?


----------



## NyGoatMom

less than ten bucks is really good!


----------



## NubianFan

It came to 27 something for the three of us. That was with drinks and tax, but not tip, but still I thought that was really good.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Sounds good to me...

Man, my feet are freezing! I hate that..............


----------



## NubianFan

Good grief I can't believe this! I have to go make dinner because she is saying "mom, I am starving I can't make it til you make dinner can I just have a sandwich" Sheesh I can still barely waddle and she is starving. BRB gotta fix this growing kid some food. She is already 5'6" and getting recruited by women's football teams how much bigger is she gonna get?


----------



## NyGoatMom

lol....I have been through 3 teenage boys and I still have one teenage boy and girl....food evaporates here as soon as I get it in the door, I swear!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Alice passed away.... I feel sick to my stomach.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So so sorry Lacie  :mecry: :hug: :tears:


----------



## NubianFan

She is twelve!!! I am making nachos it is quick and easy. I got the beef browned and the seasonings and water added and got that turned down low to simmer for a few minutes, just got to warm up the chips and get the nacho cheese sauce out of the frig. 
We seriously had a women's football league player come up to us in Bass pro shops and try to recruit her to play when she gets older. I guess because for a 12 year old she is so tall and muscular. She makes the boys in her grade look like shrimps. She isn't bulky but she is all muscle. I know muscle burns calories faster than fat so I guess she just burns up the fuel she puts in there because she is a big eater.


----------



## NubianFan

Oh crud Lacie, I am so sorry. Do you think it was because of the pig? She was a really nice doe too, I hate that so many people are having such a time with their does... (((HUGS)))


----------



## nchen7

oh Lacie!!! I'm so sorry!!!! :hug:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Oh no....so sorry Lacie :hug:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Any idea why Lacie? (I am assuming it was a doe?)


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Thanks everyone, I don't know exactly what happened. But deep down, I didn't think it was a normal pregnancy. She was ok this morning, but she's gone now.


----------



## NubianFan

Good grief that is so hard when all of a sudden they are just gone. This doesn't seem to be a very good few months for boer does in general.


----------



## ksalvagno

OMG, I'm so sorry Lacie. :hugs:


----------



## Scottyhorse

OH NO Lacie, I am so sorry


----------



## goathiker

So many weird things going on with pregnant does this year. Is it all on the west coast? 

I'm sorry Lacie. It's a harsh break...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I was looking forward to those babies, but I keep thinking, everything happens for a reason. It's just so upsetting and bizarre though. She was fine when I checked on her, nothing was going on, I went to town to get some feed and groceries, and when I got back she was laying up against the wall, her weight was shifted toward the wall (her right side) and her head was curled around over her right side. Nothing was broken, eyes, nose, ears and rear was clean. No discharge indicating she was in labor.

I've been noticing tons of issues with everyone's pregnant does on here too. I wish I knew what it was.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Are you going to have a necropsy done?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

No, I just let her body be, and I buried her. I'll plant a fruit tree over her in the spring.


----------



## goathiker

I have not looked up the resistance to Iodine 161 that goats have. Guess that will be my next project. I wonder if it would be cruel to start a poll asking about such to see where the birth defects and problems with pregnancies are happening? 
I have a seriously bad feeling about this. We are seeing 1 in 16 human births end in tragedy or birth defects here on the Oregon coast.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Those are not good numbers  
So an iodine resistance could be causing this? Meaning the bodies are not absorbing enough iodine? I don't think it's cruel, sometimes we need to ask certain questions like these to get answers. I too have noticed the amount of kidding and pregnancy problems in the past few months... It's really sad. And not to mention scary! 

On a side note, one of my tanks is infected with Ich. Lovely. So, raising the temp and treating with sea salt.


----------



## goathiker

Iodine 161 is the residue from say, a nuclear power plant in Japan blowing up.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Oh boy :/ I'm glad we don't live an hour from the coast anymore. I miss going to the beach and all, but I don't want to be closer to all that nuclear waste(?) stuff. And I know you guys brought up the kelp factor a while back too... Scary  I mean, how is it going to affect all of us? And the animals?


----------



## goathiker

The thing is we really don't know. Well, other than cancer which really became common after the test bombs in the desert. Is the weird weather related? Or does it have to do with all the volcanoes that blew last year? Do volcanoes cause birth defects and such? See I've got a lot to look at  Might keep me busy until spring. Inquiring minds want to know and want to know what it means for my family and animals. I know, I'm kind of weird. I'm a harmless recluse though, I promise...


----------



## Scottyhorse

No, not weird at all. I think goat spot is lucky to have you on here, you offer an insight most other people cant. 

Was the 1 in 16 births ending in tragedy or defects just on the OR coast? Or was it the whole state? Would be interested in comparing the results from the same year to another state like say, Alabama. Some place farther away from the west coast.


----------



## goathiker

The 1 in 16 births was counted in Lincoln City Hospital. So, just the central coast area. That area always was different though. While I was growing up in that area we would have nutso bears and starving crazy cougars show up in the neighborhood. One cougar made a career of pulling kids off their bicycles and then sniffing them and leaving. She was pure black. There is a mutant forest not far from where my house was. There was also a pure white doe deer that would let us kids pet her. We fed her all the chicken scratch, horse food, and stuff that we could smuggle away. So WHY were the animals starving there? And WHY do our history books never mention that that part of the coast was bombed during WW2 killing 5 people? And what did we get bombed with? 
Hey, If you like this kind of stuff. Once you turn 18 I'll show you that mutant forest, the bomb craters that destroyed the Roosevelt highway, a railroad track in the middle of no where, and other awesome things.
Um, you like haunted lighthouses right?


----------



## Scottyhorse

I typed out a nice post on my laptop but then it died. 
So on my iPod: 
Very interesting about the wildlife there. That doe sounds like something out of a fairy tail! 

That would be so cool! I'm totally interested in stuff like this!


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'm gunna go to bed. I have a stupid PE test to do tomorrow. Mile run, push up, pull ups, sit ups, etc. 

I will talk to you tomorrow!


----------



## goathiker

Ew, I hated PE. Have fun (;


----------



## goatygirl

So sorry Lacie its hard to lose a goaty eapescally when nearing kidding:angel::tears:


----------



## nchen7

Jill, how fascinating! I was thinking too, it seems like a lot of kidding troubles on this forum have been happening on the West coast..... scary to think about the radiation coming our way....


----------



## ksalvagno

What do you mean about the iodine? Definitely interested to hear about what you find.


----------



## goatygirl

Could she have had a torn Uterus? She might have been in the early stages of aborting. she will be in my prayers tonight


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I was looking forward to those babies, but I keep thinking, everything happens for a reason. It's just so upsetting and bizarre though. She was fine when I checked on her, nothing was going on, I went to town to get some feed and groceries, and when I got back she was laying up against the wall, her weight was shifted toward the wall (her right side) and her head was curled around over her right side. Nothing was broken, eyes, nose, ears and rear was clean. No discharge indicating she was in labor.
> 
> I've been noticing tons of issues with everyone's pregnant does on here too. I wish I knew what it was.


I am so sorry Lacie! :tears:
I don't know anything, but I want to say I bet it's related to the radiation from Fukushima... :shrug: I know that it went almost all over the world, even though they don't like you to know that, and don't tell you in the news and stuff..
My dad was even worried about us here in TX for a while... we had discussed only going outside with masks and covered up all over for a while... while he thought it would be blowing over. But He watched the maps (that show where it's blowing and all) very closely, and thankfully we didn't end up having to do anything that extreme. That would've been no fun. We were worried about it affecting the animals though...


----------



## NubianFan

I have wondered as well. I didn't know if it was weather related, or related to the radiation or some other hidden regional factor, but it does seem to be more problems grouped in a certain regional area. Jill, I think of you like the Miss Fischer of all things natural. You are to natural science what she was to murder. Only maybe you don't wear flapper dresses and cloche hats....


----------



## NubianFan

And on a side note, my ferrets are crazy.... I ran out of their regular food, so I bought them a bag of basically the same food but the kibble bits are shaped differenty. And Rascal who is my daughter's ran to the bottom of their four story cage and flopped himself on his back like he was in utter despair. And Rowdy who is mine, was playing with the food like a toy. (it is shaped in little balls) He obviously wanted to eat it but apparently couldn't figure out how because it wasn't shaped the same....
So for the love of pete.... I am headed to town today in a rain storm to get my prima donnas food that is shaped appropriately as food should be.... kids....


----------



## ksalvagno

:rofl:


----------



## Texaslass

:ROFL: :slapfloor:
That's too funny, Leslie! Made me laugh out loud! :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

SO CUTE! *faints* http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/grd/4315536021.html
I don't even like bulldogs, but the puppies!


----------



## nchen7

omg I love bulldog puppies!!!!!

I suspect it has something to do with Fukushima as well. it's just weird that they haven't had much open press about the whole thing.... my friend who's been to Ukraine said that when Chernobyl happened, the whole town had a "no go" zone of 100km radius, whereas in Fukushima, people were allowed back within the area soon after. Also, there was this huge press conference a year or so ago about how the water in Fukushima was safe, and some minister drank a glass of water. I wonder if he is still around b/c he look REALLY nervous when he did that......


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So funny Leslie! :lol:


Snappy is doing very well today!!  she ate her grain and alfalfa and munching heartily on hay  and her pee was normal color today too


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey Jill. 
We are going to get rid of our rabbits.. We have 100lbs of rabbit food left.. This is the tag off the grain.. Is it ok for me to give the baby goats instead of alfalfa pellets for a little while?


----------



## NubianFan

Okay as it turns out our rain storm turned into freezing rain and sleet before I could get home with the ferrets appropriately shaped food, so I risked my daughter and I's life to get these two stinkers the right shape of food. There were cars all in the ditch on all the hills on the way home, luckily, I am an old hand at driving in this mess and we made it home fine albeit slow, and although I still HATE to drive it in and it scares the poo outta me yet til today.


----------



## NubianFan

Texaslass said:


> SO CUTE! *faints* http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/grd/4315536021.html
> I don't even like bulldogs, but the puppies!


The bulldog is cute but they are torturing it by making it hang out with an orange monkey...


----------



## ksalvagno

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Hey Jill.
> We are going to get rid of our rabbits.. We have 100lbs of rabbit food left.. This is the tag off the grain.. Is it ok for me to give the baby goats instead of alfalfa pellets for a little while?


Since that is not a permanent change, I would just mix a little into the normal feed. You really don't want to have to wean them on that and then wean them on to something else.


----------



## ksalvagno

Leslie - I hope they appreciate your dedication.


----------



## NubianFan

Karen, doubtful they will even understand. LOL they are silly, crazy, little boys. They remind me of a cross between a dog, a cat, and a 3 year old little boy. LOL


----------



## NubianFan

It was raining and 34 degrees when I left the house it is a thirty minute drive to town each way. I knew it was coming, and all we did was get the food and run in a bbq place and eat so I really didn't expect it to change to sleet and freezing rain that quick. It actually was only about the last 7 miles of our drive home that it began to get treacherous.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ksalvagno said:


> Since that is not a permanent change, I would just mix a little into the normal feed. You really don't want to have to wean them on that and then wean them on to something else.


Well it will be just for the kids.. If I have leftovers after they all leave I can add it as a top dress to the boys grain or something..


----------



## fishin816

I have another doe reserved from another great farm and another great bloodline! I hope this doe has a doe kid! That cross is gonna be outstanding! The doe I have a kid reserved from is from Wood Bridge Too Fancy at Olson Acres! That doe is beautiful! Love that girl! The buck she is bred to is Wood Bridge November Rain. That cross will be fantabulous! She needs to have a doe for me!!!!!! 

The reason I am reserving all of these goats is becuase we are starting to show. We need to add better bloodlines to the herd, and with the two does I have reserved, we will do just that! I am SO excited!


----------



## NubianFan

Congrats Cade!
We are being encased in ice right now, the freezing rain continues.


----------



## ksalvagno

That is great, Cade. You will enjoy showing.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Showing is lots of fun  I love it soo much! I'm hoping to do 4 shows this year!


----------



## fishin816

Now if only she is guranteed to have two does. They are retaining one, so I need one too! I hope and pray she has two does!


----------



## NubianFan

To bad goats aren't like Burger King huh?  :ROFL:


----------



## fishin816

NubianFan said:


> To bad goats are like Burger King huh?  :rofl:


How are they like Burger King?!?!? LOL


----------



## NubianFan

fishin816 said:


> How are they like Burger King?!?!? LOL


I edited it supposed to say they aren't like burger king. At burger king you get it your way!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

fishin816 said:


> Now if only she is guranteed to have two does. They are retaining one, so I need one too! I hope and pray she has two does!


I know that feeling! I have a doe reservation and they are keeping the first one!  though I have a backup choice that I really like too so I wouldn't mind one out of her


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> I edited it supposed to say they aren't like burger king. At burger king you get it your way!!


I thought that was subway? Lol!


----------



## NubianFan

I have a rump roast, yukon gold potatoes, beefy onion soup in the crock pot that has been in there all day. That is gonna be dinner, smells yumma


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh that sounds yummy! :yum:

Hey, has anyone heard from Emma? Haven't seen her since the other night when she was upset.. Hope all is well with her


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I know that feeling! I have a doe reservation and they are keeping the first one!  though I have a backup choice that I really like too so I wouldn't mind one out of her


I am on pins and needles wanting these does! And both of these farms are keeping the first does! I NEED kids from them!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NubianFan

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I thought that was subway? Lol!


I think it is both, Burger King started waaaaayyy back to compete with McDonalds because McDonald's burgers at the time just had mustard, onion, pickles. I think subway and Burger King may both word it slightly different. Like I think subway says "We do it your way" and Burger King said "you get it your way"


----------



## fishin816

I noticed she hadnt been on latley either. Where has she been???? Hummmmmmmm


----------



## NubianFan

I am worried about Emma and Emilie, I haven't seen Emma since she was upset and I haven't seen Emilie in ages...


----------



## NubianFan

I was wrong Burger King worded theirs "you can have it your way"


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! There are always nice kids around if these ones don't work out


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I see  I don't really pay much attention to what they say lol!

I hope everything is ok with both of them..


----------



## NubianFan

Me either and it doesn't help that I am not crazy about subway or burger king in fact I would venture to say those two and taco bell are probably my three least liked fast food restaurants.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I don't really like any of them  

I like subway, Taco Bell, and KFC the most though...


----------



## NubianFan

Our taco bell is hideous, I used to like taco bell but the one in our town is disgusting. I can go to another town and they are okay but not ours. I don't like Subway anywhere anymore, they are ridiculously expensive given what you get. And I just never have cared much for the choices at Burger king. They are okay but I would go someplace else first if given a choice. I love KFC, I like Zaxby's and Popeyes, I like McDonalds, and Hardees, and Wendy's and sonic. I like Captain D's.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hello :wave:

Now watch, I just killed the thread! I'm looking forward to some Moon babies here in 24 days  having some little weirdos bouncing around is always nice.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I've never even heard of some if those places Leslie.. lol!

Hey Lacie  
I bet! I'm dying waiting the next six days for Mazie to kid!


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I know that feeling! I have a doe reservation and they are keeping the first one!  though I have a backup choice that I really like too so I wouldn't mind one out of her


What doe do you have a reserved from, Skyla?


----------



## fishin816

NubianFan said:


> Our taco bell is hideous, I used to like taco bell but the one in our town is disgusting. I can go to another town and they are okay but not ours. I don't like Subway anywhere anymore, they are ridiculously expensive given what you get. And I just never have cared much for the choices at Burger king. They are okay but I would go someplace else first if given a choice. I love KFC, I like Zaxby's and Popeyes, I like McDonalds, and Hardees, and Wendy's and sonic. I like Captain D's.


What is Zaxby's?!?!? And Captain D's?!?!? I have never even heard of those places!!!!

Oh and I love Wendy's toooooo!!!!?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Six days?! :stars: I'm so looking forward to some babies  and I should really give you some updates pics.of the puppies, these are out of a different dad, and the mom is out of my foundation girl. They are so huge already, crazy big bone and thickness, and such broad short muzzles! Too bad they were all boys! 

I's even raining today! Keep sending it everyone, it's now rained TWICE in the past 3 months!  :greengrin:


----------



## nchen7

Hi everyone. Superbowl sunday today...made some yummy food, now watching the commercials

Lacie, having more babies around would be fun!  You must have so many all the time tho.....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

CH Longvu DM Purple Haze from Longvu LaManchas  my Back up doe is Longvu DM Dulce De Tequila  half sister to my doe Promise and the doe above  I have a pic of her... I'll go find it.


----------



## nchen7

Twice in 3 months?? We actually haven't had a big rain today, which is good for us!

Yes...puppy pics r a must!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yep only six days!  I'm soo excited! We have a big storm coming on Wed. so she could go a few days early in the middle if the storm :roll: 

Y'all will have to tell me who wins.. We don't have cable and we can't get the live stream to work.. :/


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Here is a pic of Tequila Cade


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

nchen7 said:


> Lacie, having more babies around would be fun! You must have so many all the time tho.....


Not as many as you'd think!  I have 5 Alpine does (one of which hasn't kidded in like 6 years, and one only ever has a single) then I have 6 grown boer does now.
So I normally have 22-25 kids or so every year.


----------



## NubianFan

Which ones Skyla I know you wouldn't have heard of Sonic because it is regional, it is a BIG deal in the south though, started in Oklahoma. Hardee's and Carls Jr are basically the same, it is called different things different places and Popeyes you may not have it is like New Orleans fried chicken. Really good. I don't know about Zaxby's it is a newer place for us, came in within the last 5 years it is chicken strips and hot wings and sandwiches mostly. I like them. As far as I know wendy's and captain d's are nationwide. Also we have Chick Fil A here which is a really good fast food chicken sandwich restaurant.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I guess a total baby count would have to include piglets, and calves, and puppies, etc.
26 piglets on average
3 calves on average
And every other year I have puppies, so anywhere from 7-13 puppies per litter.
Foals, sometimes a surprise, but three were born last year. When the mares were younger, and I had an actual horse stallion, I would normally have about 7-10 foals or so a year.
Chickens, I have about 100-150 I hatch each year
Peafowl, anywhere from 2 to 20 each year, the hens can be quite frugal.


----------



## nchen7

Right now Seahawks r dominating. Half time show is about to start...


----------



## ksalvagno

Lacie - we need a new pic of Roo too!


----------



## NubianFan

I didn't even know that today was superbowl sunday... LOL I am encased in ice and have no tv so I won't be watching it, not that I would want to anyway. I wouldn't mind seeing the half time show.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I have heard of Sonic.. Idk if we have any in NH but I really feel like I've seen one before lol!
We have ChickFilA.. Ive heard of Popeye's but we don't have any that I know of.. And don't think I've ever heard if the rest.. 

Eta- I do know Wendy's lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ksalvagno said:


> Lacie - we need a new pic of Roo too!


Agreed!


----------



## NubianFan

Sonic is a fifties style drive in. They have burgers and coney dogs and ice cream and lots of different kinds of flavored drinks.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Sonic is a fifties style drive in. They have burgers and coney dogs and ice cream and lots of different kinds of flavored drinks.


I know I've never been there.. But I just feel like I've seen one.. Idk.. Maybe I'm thinking of commercials I've seen lol


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hey guys


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey Sydney


----------



## fishin816

I am sorry y'all. But I hate sports and I dont know the difference the Broncos and the Yankees. I hate sports so much. Goats are so much more important and interesting than sports. LOL. Sorry sports fans!!!!!


----------



## NubianFan

It's okay Cade I'm with you. 
Soooo Dru's watusi is changing shape, makes me think for sure she is bred.


----------



## NubianFan

Hey Sydney


----------



## ksalvagno

We don't even have cable so no super bowl watching here. 

We have Sonic here. I still have yet to eat there though. I will have to try it some time. Wendy's is based out of Columbus, Ohio and they still have their headquarters there. Wouldn't mind working in their food testing area.


----------



## goatygirl

Hay Sydeny


----------



## fishin816

ksalvagno said:


> We don't even have cable so no super bowl watching here.
> 
> We have Sonic here. I still have yet to eat there though. I will have to try it some time. Wendy's is based out of Columbus, Ohio and they still have their headquarters there. Wouldn't mind working in their food testing area.


You have got to try Sonic. Its awesome


----------



## Scottyhorse

How is everyone? Today has been pretty much chores and such...


----------



## NubianFan

What I like about wendy's is you don't have to get fries I hate fries, they have baked potatoes, chili and side salads you can get instead. Sonic is good for burgers and drinks, It definitely has it's place and is very popular here. They have happy hour everyday from 2-4 with half priced drinks so it is covered up here at that time with everyone getting drinks. They have all kinds of flavor add ins, I am simple I usually just get diet coke with lime, but their strawberry limeade with double strawberry and double lime is like drinking a virgin strawberry margarita, pretty good.


----------



## nchen7

We're streaming. I'm only watching bc the bf watched football.... Its pretty much a done deal at this point...seahawks will likely win...


----------



## NubianFan

So what should I be looking for in Dru's pooch to know if she is bred? Because Jill told me at two months you could pretty much tell and she is a week from two months and her pooch is definitely changing shape and appearance.


----------



## kccjer

fishin816 said:


> You have got to try Sonic. Its awesome


Love sonic! Its usually where we eat out.

Carmen, Co-Owner Oleo Acres LLC, Nw Ks


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nchen7 said:


> We're streaming. I'm only watching bc the bf watched football.... Its pretty much a done deal at this point...seahawks will likely win...


Figured they would..


----------



## NubianFan

Hopefully the sea-hawks do win, because my Nephew is living in Seattle now, that would be nice for him. He is a big football fan.


----------



## Scottyhorse

An orangutang or gorilla predicted the Hawks would win. Hasn't been wrong in 6 years.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^ that's just weird!


----------



## NubianFan

Scottyhorse said:


> An orangutang or gorilla predicted the Hawks would win. Hasn't been wrong in 6 years.


That's weird is this some sort psychic gorilla?


----------



## nchen7

Scottyhorse said:


> An orangutang or gorilla predicted the Hawks would win. Hasn't been wrong in 6 years.


Crazy!! The last soccar world cup, there was an octopus that picked the winners of the last 8 games or something. But that octopus has since died...


----------



## Scottyhorse

NubianFan said:


> That's weird is this some sort psychic gorilla?


Not sure. :chin:They put in two paper helmets with each teams logo or whatever on it, and the one he tears into will be the winner.


----------



## fishin816

Scottyhorse said:


> An orangutang or gorilla predicted the Hawks would win. Hasn't been wrong in 6 years.


Sydney! That is freaky!!!!


----------



## nchen7

Leslie, from what I've read, you should see her lady parts get looser looking, tip of the vulva will point down or outward. You can always post a picture....


----------



## Scottyhorse

Yes it kind of is :lol:


----------



## fishin816

nchen7 said:


> Leslie, from what I've read, you should see her lady parts get looser looking, tip of the vulva will point down or outward. You can always post a picture....


Thats freaky too!!!!


----------



## Scottyhorse

:lol: Cade!


----------



## fishin816

Ok everyone. I will be back on tomorrow. It will be tomorrow night because, I am at school all day (greaaaaatttttt) 

So good night everyone!


----------



## goathiker

Leslie, should get longer and poofier. Nubians rarely point straight down, they have a different shape to them than Swiss goats. You should see the underside of the tail start getting thicker and the wrinkles smooth out. 


Hi guys, I sprained my right wrist...I'm going to have fun tomorrow trying to do hooves for those pictures.


----------



## NubianFan

Night Cade LOL


----------



## ksalvagno

That doesn't sound good. Can you hold off doing hooves?


----------



## NubianFan

The tip of her vulva is sort of curved and pointing out and somewhat down. I will get pics but I wanted to wait til she was two months bred which will be next weekend. Daff jumped all over me when I went to look at the girls and she put muddy and poopy little hoof prints all over me and my daughter. So I grabbed and and "danced" with her, :laugh: Have you danced with your goat today?


----------



## NubianFan

That stinks about your wrist Jill. Hope it heals quickly


----------



## goathiker

Thanks everyone. It'll heal up fairly quick I'm sure.
Yeah, I should go to the other thread and tell them their hoof trimming pics will be late. The guy I was going to use as an example likes to kick and bite while you're trimming.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Sorry about your wrist Jill


----------



## ksalvagno

Your wrist healing is more important than pictures.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hope it heals up quickly! 

I agree, your healing is more important!
If you need pictures I can try get you some.. I have to trim my Jr's feet anyway..


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, maybe you could help out Skyla. It's this thread. http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f186/need-help-corrective-hoof-trimming-161691/

The Doritoes commercial for this year


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That sucks Jill, hope your wrist feels better soon!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'll see what I can get.. I will try to get it tomorrow, but for sure by Tuesday  
So just take a pic of each step of a normal trim? I have one that her back feet a little funky.. But I'm not sure if they are quite like that..


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, just a normal trim and I'll get some too as soon as I can...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok  I'll get them up ASAP


----------



## goathiker

Thank you very much :hi5:


----------



## NubianFan

So I just finished watching a documentary on Harpy Eagles,... pretty cool.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> Thank you very much :hi5:


No problem  :thumbup:


----------



## fishin816

Jill! Last years Doritos commercial was TEN times better!!!!! There was an Oberhasli on the commercial!


----------



## Texaslass

NubianFan said:


> Sonic is a fifties style drive in. They have burgers and coney dogs and ice cream and lots of different kinds of flavored drinks.


I may have said this before, but- Sonic is the best drive-through restaurant in the world!! :drool: :greengrin:


----------



## NubianFan

LOL Sarah. Have you ever been to a Bumpers? Sonic is better than Bumpers I have to say.


----------



## Texaslass

oh, hi! 

Emma emailed me day before yesterday- her internet isn't working, and won't be for a while.  she was using the neighbor's to do that... She said she may not be on for a couple of weeks! :/ But she's fine.

I kinda figured she would've told y'all too, or I would've said sooner..


----------



## Texaslass

NubianFan said:


> LOL Sarah. Have you ever been to a Bumpers? Sonic is better than Bumpers I have to say.


Never heard of it! :scratch:


----------



## NubianFan

What about Emilie does anyone know where Emilie went?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Texaslass said:


> oh, hi!
> 
> Emma emailed me day before yesterday- her internet isn't working, and won't be for a while.  she was using the neighbor's to do that... She said she may not be on for a couple of weeks! :/ But she's fine.
> 
> I kinda figured she would've told y'all too, or I would've said sooner..


Oh, yeah, I guess I could have told you that days ago. We text  :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

You aren't missing much it is a drive in like Sonic but it isn't nearly as good.


----------



## Texaslass

Don't know about Emmilie.. she might just be busy I guess. :shrug:


----------



## NubianFan

well I am gonna go for a while and try to take a nap


----------



## Texaslass

It is so humid here today you could take your goldfish for a walk. (or any fish for that matter) Bleh.


----------



## fishin816

I am out of school! Yay! Lets do goat chat now!


----------



## fishin816

Hello?!?!? Where is everyone?!?!?


----------



## NubianFan

who knows we come and go in spurts, I am sitting here being sick and miserable.


----------



## Texaslass

What's the matter, Leslie?  :hug:


----------



## fishin816

Well now I am mad again because my feed store cant get in BlueSeal!!!! Why?!?!? I need to find my girls a good grain! I am open to suggestions goat peeps.


----------



## Texaslass

Barley and Oats, 50/50.  That's what I feed my girls. The protein is a little low, (14%, I think?), but they get enough from the 17% alfalfa pellets, which they have free choice all the time.
As well as f/c coastal hay and minerals, (and water!) of course.


----------



## Texaslass

At least, this is what Jill tells me.  I just do what she tells me, since I don't know anything.  :lol:


----------



## fishin816

Texaslass said:


> Barley and Oats, 50/50.  That's what I feed my girls. The protein is a little low, (14%, I think?), but they get enough from the 17% alfalfa pellets, which they have free choice all the time.
> 
> As well as f/c coastal hay and minerals, (and water!) of course.


Tried that. Well, atleast TRIED to try it. My mill wont mix me anything!!!!! And oats are 15-20 dollars and barley is 20-30 dollars. So that will be expensive. And no access to alfalfa hay here. Only thing I can get is pellets, and expensive chaffhaye alternatives. Grrrrrr, i am fed up with this feeding!!!!!!!!!

Oh and Sarah, just curious how you girls milk??????


----------



## goathiker

Cade, you can get Purina feeds right?


----------



## fishin816

goathiker said:


> Cade, you can get Purina feeds right?


I would try that why???? But yes. (Not trying to be a smart aleck, LOL)


----------



## NubianFan

I have talked to the breeder that I used to breed Dru and she recently switched to chaffhaye she likes it she says there isn't any waste and the goats eat less so it actually comes out more economical. I mix my own feed I don't have anyone mill it, I just get a bag of each thing I mix and then I mix it in a clean large size outdoor trash can with a lid that I bought just for that purpose, in fact I bought it at tractor supply. I personally mix black oil sunflower seeds, beet pulp shreds, alfalfa pellets, and an already mixed goat pelleted feed. To that I top dress with minerals, it has been working well for my girls. I don't mix the whole bag of each thing at once I do about a quarter to a third of each bag at a time. I do equal amounts of everything but really that is too much sunflower seeds because they leave a lot that way. I am going to cut it back to half portion from now on. I feed this in the mornings and in the afternoon they just get alfalfa pellets. I also try to supplement with vines we cut for them and we also have hay for them too. I am not saying this is the best just telling you what I have been doing.


----------



## goathiker

Purina makes a feed called Purina Miniature Horse and Pony. It is a named ingredient decent feed that I have used in the past. It works very well for goats.


----------



## fishin816

goathiker said:


> Purina makes a feed called Purina Miniature Horse and Pony. It is a named ingredient decent feed that I have used in the past. It works very well for goats.


How much does that cost?????

And what does everyone think about Purina Goat Chow???


----------



## NubianFan

Sarah I just feel really bad, sore throat, congestion, fever and other lovely issues not worth mentioning.


----------



## goathiker

I'm sorry Leslie. It's been the winter for it for sure.


----------



## goathiker

The best ingredients at any mill are used in the horse feeds. The pony food has twice the fat of goat chow, it already has beet pulp and rice bran pellets included in the feed, and it costs less. It's about $13.99 here and goat chow is $18.99.


----------



## fishin816

goathiker said:


> The best ingredients at any mill are used in the horse feeds. The pony food has twice the fat of goat chow, it already has beet pulp and rice bran pellets included in the feed, and it costs less. It's about $13.99 here and goat chow is $18.99.


I havent seen it at my TSC


----------



## NubianFan

You could probably ask them Cade. Even if they don't stock it, if they stock any kind of purina feed they might be willing to order it for you. That sounds like a good economical feed that you don't have to mix or figure out.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Cade.. Blue Seal is a New England brand.  

Also, you can easily mix your own grain at home  that's what I do as I don't have a mill close by, nor would I be buying enough bags for them to make it for me.. So, I buy a bag of oats, a bag of barley ect, and just mix it in smaller buckets into my big barrel  easy peasy


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Cade.. Blue Seal is a New England brand.
> 
> Also, you can easily mix your own grain at home  that's what I do as I don't have a mill close by, nor would I be buying enough bags for them to make it for me.. So, I buy a bag of oats, a bag of barley ect, and just mix it in smaller buckets into my big barrel  easy peasy


But blue seal is owned by Kent right? And my feed store carries Kent. I would mix my own but whole grains are SO EXPENSIVE here. Barley is $30 a bag here!!!! I think it will be more economical for be to buy a premixed feed. I am just trying to find a good one. Grrrrrr


----------



## ksalvagno

What happened to ADM? I thought you were going to use that.


----------



## fishin816

Ok Jill, could you PLEASE figure out the protein of 

Purina mini horse
BOSS
Alfalfa pellets


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

fishin816 said:


> But blue seal is owned by Kent right? And my feed store carries Kent. I would mix my own but whole grains are SO EXPENSIVE here. Barley is $30 a bag here!!!! I think it will be more economical for be to buy a premixed feed. I am just trying to find a good one. Grrrrrr


Yes, it is. But Blue Seal is a NE brand. ..

Yah.. I think a good pelleted grain would be cheaper then..


----------



## fishin816

ksalvagno said:


> What happened to ADM? I thought you were going to use that.


I still do use that. Its just about to drive me insane that I dont know whats in the "processed grain byprodutcs) and roughage products, and plant protein products. The mini horse feed gives me the exact ingredinents. So that will make me feel more at ease if I know the exact ingredients there is to the feed.


----------



## goathiker

2 parts mini horse
2 parts alfalfa pellets
1 part BOSS

15% protein, 2.5 to 1 CA/PH ratio, 6% fat...


----------



## fishin816

goathiker said:


> 2 parts mini horse
> 2 parts alfalfa pellets
> 1 part BOSS
> 
> 15% protein, 2.5 to 1 CA/PH ratio, 6% fat...


Thanks Jill!!!!! Lifesaver again!!!!!!


----------



## fishin816

Oh and I copper bolused!!!! Dont know if it was succesful because they all chewed theirs. Would that matter? I gave them the selnium gel on saturday. Now i have to do the bucks gel and bolus on.... Whenever i can get to it.


----------



## goathiker

It will be fine. They may run out sooner and need redone in 4 months is all.


----------



## goathiker

Oh yay (heavy sarcasm)

...VERY COLD AIR RETURNS TO THE PACIFIC NORTHWEST THIS WEEK...

CONFIDENCE IS INCREASING THAT VERY COLD CONDITIONS WILL OCCUR
DURING THE MIDDLE TO LATTER HALF OF THIS WEEK. THERE IS STILL
UNCERTAINTY ON HOW COLD IT WILL GET...BUT INLAND VALLEYS ARE
LIKELY TO EXPERIENCE NIGHTTIME TEMPERATURES AS LOW AS 10 DEGREES
LATER IN THE WEEK. THE COLD AIR STARTS TO ARRIVE TUESDAY...BUT
THE COLDEST PERIOD WILL BE WEDNESDAY THROUGH FRIDAY.
WIND GUSTS OF 75 MPH OR
MORE CAN BE EXPECTED AT THE WEST END OF THE GORGE. WIND CHILL READINGS
WILL DIP INTO THE SINGLE DIGITS IN PORTION OF THE WILLAMETTE
VALLEY AND GREATER VANCOUVER METRO AREA...BUT BELOW ZERO IN THE
GORGE...AND APPROACHING 20 BELOW ZERO IN THE CASCADES.


----------



## fishin816

goathiker said:


> It will be fine. They may run out sooner and need redone in 4 months is all.


My mineral has a lot of copper. And my area isnt really copper defecient. So I dont think I would really need to


----------



## ksalvagno

goathiker said:


> Oh yay (heavy sarcasm)
> 
> ...VERY COLD AIR RETURNS TO THE PACIFIC NORTHWEST THIS WEEK...
> 
> CONFIDENCE IS INCREASING THAT VERY COLD CONDITIONS WILL OCCUR
> DURING THE MIDDLE TO LATTER HALF OF THIS WEEK. THERE IS STILL
> UNCERTAINTY ON HOW COLD IT WILL GET...BUT INLAND VALLEYS ARE
> LIKELY TO EXPERIENCE NIGHTTIME TEMPERATURES AS LOW AS 10 DEGREES
> LATER IN THE WEEK. THE COLD AIR STARTS TO ARRIVE TUESDAY...BUT
> THE COLDEST PERIOD WILL BE WEDNESDAY THROUGH FRIDAY.
> WIND GUSTS OF 75 MPH OR
> MORE CAN BE EXPECTED AT THE WEST END OF THE GORGE. WIND CHILL READINGS
> WILL DIP INTO THE SINGLE DIGITS IN PORTION OF THE WILLAMETTE
> VALLEY AND GREATER VANCOUVER METRO AREA...BUT BELOW ZERO IN THE
> GORGE...AND APPROACHING 20 BELOW ZERO IN THE CASCADES.


Lovely!

We are supposed to get hit with a lot of snow on Tuesday night into Wednesday and then again on Saturday. Chance of ice depending on how warm it is. Hopefully it will be all snow.


----------



## fishin816

ksalvagno said:


> Lovely!
> 
> We are supposed to get hit with a lot of snow on Tuesday night into Wednesday and then again on Saturday. Chance of ice depending on how warm it is. Hopefully it will be all snow.


That same storm is coming through here Karen. Looks like school might be called off on Wednesday though! Yay!!!!


----------



## ksalvagno

I'm hoping that none of this will be as bad as they are predicting. The cold has been bad enough.


----------



## goathiker

Me too. I can live without another cold snap just fine...


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Hey guys... I'm going to bed soon but I WILL be on here more consistently like I used to be... I've been having a rough couple of weeks... This weekend was rough and I was trying to keep my spirits up and I was called both ugly and stupid today... But anyway... Hi:/


----------



## fishin816

ksalvagno said:


> I'm hoping that none of this will be as bad as they are predicting. The cold has been bad enough.


I dont need this cold anymore. I am SICK of winter! Who ever invited winter anyway (lol)?!?!?!?!?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh I'm so sorry Sarah  :hug: if ya need to talk feel free to text me :hug:


----------



## NubianFan

So we watched the 7 year itch that is the silliest movie!!! My daughter has decided that she likes old Marilyn Monroe movies and we have been trying to watch the ones that are available on netflix so far have watched 'Some like it hot" and "How to marry and Millionaire" and now this one. I can't believe how silly this movie was....


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Haha Leslie! Never seen any of those, at least I don't think so... Night guys, I WILL talk to ya tomorrow! After basketball... And soccer...


----------



## NubianFan

Night Sarah


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Now you know....


----------



## NubianFan

what does the cow say....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

She's ridiculous, I'm afraid to leave the tailgate down, I think she'll just crawl in!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I just found out the Reno boer show that's coming up has $10,000 premiums! No wonder the boer people have fancy places!


----------



## NubianFan

She probably would. I wonder what she'd do though if you started moving. I bet that'd be a disaster


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> what does the cow say....


Hahah!! :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## NubianFan

I feel horrid, I feel as though your cow decided to march up and down my throat all night with cactus shoes on.... Not only is this not getting better but now on top of hurting my throat is beginning to itch... have you ever had an itchy throat there is absolutely nothing you can do about it, you can't scratch your throat. And you can attempt to swallow but that hurts and doesn't really do anything anyway. GAHHH!!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> She probably would. I wonder what she'd do though if you started moving. I bet that'd be a disaster


I have this whole scenario of what would happen....it doesn't end well.... :ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Eww, that sucks Leslie! Put a teaspoon of cinnamon and about a tablespoon of honey in a little bowl, mix it up and eat it. Works for me  makes my throat feel better.


----------



## NubianFan

I don't think I have any cinnamon right now.... I dropped my last bottle opened in the sink and I dont think I have bought more yet. I like nutmeg better so I only bought nutmeg when I shopped last I think.


----------



## NubianFan

The good thing is, usually when it begins to itch it means it is healing so maybe by tomorrow I will start to feel better.


----------



## NubianFan

As of right now my daughter's school is open tomorrow, which is rediculous because they are calling for freezing rain all day tomorrow starting at 8 am, why start school at 8 in the freezing rain just to wait to send them home an hour later when the roads are beginning to get slick and dangerous, I doubt I will be sending her tomorrow. And if I don't feel better than this I doubt I will be going to work either.


----------



## Texaslass

I'm sorry I left guys! I walked away for a second, and someone else got on the computer, then I got distracted, etc.. plus I've had a dreadful headache today which was bothering me, but it's getting better.  (I think the humidity did it- I'm not used to it anymore since it's been cold, doesn't get as humid in the winter.)

Cade, I started feeding B&O in the later half of my girls' lactation this year, so I don't really know how well they'd have milked on it then....:chin: Oh, and I meant to say that I also usually add some BOSS as a top dress for the milkers, and anyone who needs a little extra something, like growing kids. 

I also feed alfalfa pellets free choice.. I think you said you can get them; is there some reason you can't feed it free choice? Just curious. 
And like the others said, the mill doesn't have to mix your grain, you can do it yourself.  It's easy, and you don't have to do much at a time, just whatever works for you.

Our milkers are Alpines, and they usually give around 2, 2 1/4, sometimes 2 1/2 gallons a day at peak. IDK if that helps or not. :shrug:


----------



## Texaslass

Sorry your feeling bad Leslie.  ray: ing for you. :hug:


----------



## Texaslass

I just realized today that Jacqueline isn't bred after all. :wallbang:
What's up with this, we really need milk?! Suzi was due first, (march 2) and now I don't expect her to kid, which means no milk from her. Jacqueline was next, 2 1/2 weeks after Suzi was due, and now I don't think she's even bred. :doh:
It's like something is conspiring to keep us from having milk! This kind of stuff had happened several years in a row! :hair: I just don't know why!


----------



## NubianFan

well I am going to bed y'all stay safe and warm and well and sane.


----------



## Texaslass

You too, good night.


----------



## ksalvagno

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> She's ridiculous, I'm afraid to leave the tailgate down, I think she'll just crawl in!


What is in there that is so interesting? That can't be good for the shocks.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

ksalvagno said:


> What is in there that is so interesting? That can't be good for the shocks.


Hay.... hay is what comes in trucks, she's come to learn. She used to just lick it and take bites out of the bales, but now she learned if she stands up she can get more.
No, not good for the shocks, tailgate, bumper, etc. She's even tried to get a foot hold on the trim. I need a new fence charger and wire so she can go back on the pasture. Bottle babies are just too crafty.


----------



## ksalvagno

She was a bottle baby? I guess she is friendly and has no fear!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yep, she was a bottle baby. It seems all bottle babies, no matter the species, are fearless and too clever for their own good! But that's what keeps life expensive and interesting, right?


----------



## nchen7

Sarah that sucks! I'm sorry......


----------



## fishin816

Texaslass said:


> I'm sorry I left guys! I walked away for a second, and someone else got on the computer, then I got distracted, etc.. plus I've had a dreadful headache today which was bothering me, but it's getting better.  (I think the humidity did it- I'm not used to it anymore since it's been cold, doesn't get as humid in the winter.)
> 
> Cade, I started feeding B&O in the later half of my girls' lactation this year, so I don't really know how well they'd have milked on it then....:chin: Oh, and I meant to say that I also usually add some BOSS as a top dress for the milkers, and anyone who needs a little extra something, like growing kids.
> 
> I also feed alfalfa pellets free choice.. I think you said you can get them; is there some reason you can't feed it free choice? Just curious.
> 
> And like the others said, the mill doesn't have to mix your grain, you can do it yourself.  It's easy, and you don't have to do much at a time, just whatever works for you.
> 
> Our milkers are Alpines, and they usually give around 2, 2 1/4, sometimes 2 1/2 gallons a day at peak. IDK if that helps or not. :shrug:


I cant feed the pellets free choice because my greedy hogs would bloat themselves on it. And like I said before, whole grains are so expensive here. When I can get a bag of pelleted feed for 8-12 dollars. Whole grains to 15-30 dollars. I think I can just buy a bag of BOSS, alfalfa pellets, mini horse feed and maybe a bag of goat chow. Mix em up, volia! We have my own mixture! And they are only going to be getting the grain during the winter, and when they have babies to nurse. So I think we have this all figured out now, and I wil get tye bags of feed once we run out of ADM, (which is gonna be a while because we just got two more bags of it yesterday)

So than you all for your support on my feed decesion!!!!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Just saying on feeding free choice alfalfa pellets.. If you ease into it, your guys shouldn't bloat.. My guys will only eat so much.. Maybe a few cups.. At a time... It's gonna be something new, so they are gonna want to eat it all, so you don't want to just stick it out free choice.. Start smaller amounts and add a bit more daily till you have it out free choice  

Only reason I didn't do it is cause I have no way to feed them free choice.. :/


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Just saying on feeding free choice alfalfa pellets.. If you ease into it, your guys shouldn't bloat.. My guys will only eat so much.. Maybe a few cups.. At a time... It's gonna be something new, so they are gonna want to eat it all, so you don't want to just stick it out free choice.. Start smaller amounts and add a bit more daily till you have it out free choice
> 
> Only reason I didn't do it is cause I have no way to feed them free choice.. :/


I think I will just add more in the feed If i was gonna do that


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's what I have been doing.. Not sure if I will keep it up or not.. Waiting for them to freshen and see how it works


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Just saying on feeding free choice alfalfa pellets.. If you ease into it, your guys shouldn't bloat.. My guys will only eat so much.. Maybe a few cups.. At a time... It's gonna be something new, so they are gonna want to eat it all, so you don't want to just stick it out free choice.. Start smaller amounts and add a bit more daily till you have it out free choice
> 
> Only reason I didn't do it is cause I have no way to feed them free choice.. :/


I think I will just add more in the feed If i was gonna do that


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Mmm  looks yummy lol! I love the look and smell of some good alfalfa


----------



## ksalvagno

Cade - why would you add goat chow to the mix? That has the by products you were so worried about with ADM. Just stick with what Goathiker told you.


----------



## nchen7

oy....woke up this morning and our large dog, Morris was lethargic. took his temp.....105.2!!!!! straight to the vet. they think it's tick fever. poor guy. now on antibiotics..... good news is they say he's about 10, which for a dog that's over 100lbs is a pretty ripe old age!

and....I stubbed my pinky toe last night on a rock, and almost ripped off the top layer of skin. :S


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey Karen.. Kinda random question lol! But how do you like your Nubian x LaMancha? I really want to breed one of my Munchies to a Nubian or get a Nubian and breed it to a LaMancha.. My parents don't like the ears though :laugh:


----------



## NubianFan

Oh crud Ni I am sorry both for your toe and your dog.
It is freezing rain here luckily my daughter's school had enough sense to call in closures this morning before we all got our kids off to school, (I wouldn't have sent mine anyway I knew better and knew what was coming)
I am sick as a dog, I am actually much worse than I was yesterday and seriously need to go to the doctor but I am not risking trying to drive to town to the doctor on this sheet of ice so I will just have to lay here and try to get over this on my own til the weather straightens up.


----------



## NubianFan

Your parents don't like the ears!!! *faints* I can't believe it! I have a hard time with any goats that don't have pendulous ears. I think that is why I like the Nubians and the Boers the best.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So sorry about your dog Ni! Hope the antibiotics work!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Your parents don't like the ears!!! *faints* I can't believe it! I have a hard time with any goats that don't have pendulous ears. I think that is why I like the Nubians and the Boers the best.


Lol! No, they don't like the Nubian x LaMancha ears  they like Nubians.. But they just don't want one..  my mom said she doesn't want too many breeds.. And she is worried it will be too loud.. And my dad is just trying not to say yes lol! I think I may get one eventually.. Just may not be soon 
I love the long floppy ears! They are soo cute!!


----------



## nchen7

Thanks guys! I hope he feels better too. 

I love them all!!! although, I'm partial to the upright ears. I like them in dogs too (the upright ears). but let's be honest...I love them all!


----------



## NubianFan

I hope this mess doesn't knock the power out, that would be all I need right now.


----------



## nchen7

Leslie, what about garlic? do you have lots of that at home? if so, I suggest eating lots of it. it really helps me when I'm feeling icky...


----------



## ksalvagno

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Hey Karen.. Kinda random question lol! But how do you like your Nubian x LaMancha? I really want to breed one of my Munchies to a Nubian or get a Nubian and breed it to a LaMancha.. My parents don't like the ears though :laugh:


I really like her. I really like the elf ears. She also has the Roman nose. She is more solid than my full Lamancha and definitely seeing that hybrid vigor.


----------



## NubianFan

Actually right now all I have is garlic powder. I had to throw the last onions I bought out they sprouted and tried to grow in like a week. And I just haven't been buying whole garlic though I need to start doing that. The thing that is helping the most right now is Earl Grey tea, my cold medicine isn't touching it. Doesn't really seem to help at all. But the Earl Grey does ease my throat pain.


----------



## ksalvagno

Sorry about your toe and dog, Ni.

Hope you get over your sickness Leslie.


----------



## NubianFan

I just found out they shut my workplace down due to the weather, so at least today doesn't count against me as another sick day.


----------



## NubianFan

It is funny, you guys know how I ran that fever for over a week but never felt bad at all? Well now that I am sick as a dog, my temperature is normal.... figure that one out. Maybe my aunt is right, maybe I am an alien.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ksalvagno said:


> I really like her. I really like the elf ears. She also has the Roman nose. She is more solid than my full Lamancha and definitely seeing that hybrid vigor.


Thanks  
I really want one! They are just adorable and I like both breeds a lot


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hope you feel better soon Leslie :hug:


----------



## NubianFan

I took a bath in my mineral bath stuff called BaTHerapy it has Siberian fir oil in it and it seemed to open my head up a bit which is a welcome relief. I am going to try to get up and cook something, most likely hamburger helper because it is quick and easy and it is soft and easy to swallow.


----------



## fishin816

Well I have a HUGE nose bleed, been bleeding for like and hour and thirty minutes! I am so sick of it!


----------



## kccjer

fishin816 said:


> Well I have a HUGE nose bleed, been bleeding for like and hour and thirty minutes! I am so sick of it!


Try placing a piece of ice between your upper lip and gum

Carmen, Co-Owner Oleo Acres LLC, Nw Ks


----------



## 1956gritsgal

Hello there J.O.Y. I joined just to find someone like you that may be able to help me. First, I was told tat when I buy a couple of goats, as a newbie, that lamancha goats are the best bet because they are very gentle and respond to people, very hardy and that since I just want a couple of pets I would do best with a wether. In your opinion would that be a correct statement ?


----------



## 1956gritsgal

Oh, yes, forgot to tell you I'm in central Florida and am wondering if you know anyone who raised the lamanchas?


----------



## fishin816

1956gritsgal said:


> Oh, yes, forgot to tell you I'm in central Florida and am wondering if you know anyone who raised the lamanchas?


Go to ADGA's website, there will be breeder listings you can look through in your area. You can go to MDGA website. They have miniature goats an breeder listings you can look for in you area


----------



## fishin816

Oh and welcome to TGS! You will like it here!


----------



## nchen7

what's with everyone's nose bleeds lately??

Cade, I hope yours stop soon


----------



## fishin816

nchen7 said:


> what's with everyone's nose bleeds lately??
> 
> Cade, I hope yours stop soon


Mine has stopped! I did what Cramen suggested! Thanks Carmen!!!!!!!


----------



## kccjer

fishin816 said:


> Mine has stopped! I did what Cramen suggested! Thanks Carmen!!!!!!!


Learned it from an airline stewardess when daughter got a bad nosebleed on landing. Something about the cold shrinking the vessels. Glad it worked!

Carmen, Co-Owner Oleo Acres LLC, Nw Ks


----------



## fishin816

kccjer said:


> Learned it from an airline stewardess when daughter got a bad nosebleed on landing. Something about the cold shrinking the vessels. Glad it worked!
> 
> Carmen, Co-Owner Oleo Acres LLC, Nw Ks


Well I just put the ice in a paper towel, and pressured it on my nose and it stopped. Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1956gritsgal

@Cade, thanks. Hoping to at least monitor and ask stupid questions! Ha!


----------



## fishin816

1956gritsgal said:


> @Cade, thanks. Hoping to at least monitor and ask stupid questions! Ha!


Youre welcome!

And its snowing a blizzard here. Grrrrr fed up with this junk


----------



## ksalvagno

NubianFan said:


> It is funny, you guys know how I ran that fever for over a week but never felt bad at all? Well now that I am sick as a dog, my temperature is normal.... figure that one out. Maybe my aunt is right, maybe I am an alien.


That is weird. Not sure what to say on that one.


----------



## fishin816

ksalvagno said:


> That is weird. Not sure what to say on that one.


Jill woukd know what to think! Because there is rumor she knows everything..........


----------



## ksalvagno

fishin816 said:


> Jill woukd know what to think! Because there is rumor she knows everything..........


Then you should follow her feed suggestion and not add goat chow that has by products in it. ;-)


----------



## fishin816

ksalvagno said:


> Then you should follow her feed suggestion and not add goat chow that has by products in it. ;-)


I have thought that through all day. I am gonna go with the mini horse instead


----------



## fishin816

Is anyonw home?!?!?!?


----------



## Scottyhorse

It snowed again, Bleh 

Jill, if you see this, when ever you get that big tank out, can you take some pictures of the filtration system? I'm quite curious to see what it looks like


----------



## fishin816

Scottyhorse said:


> It snowed again, Bleh
> 
> Jill, if you see this, when ever you get that big tank out, can you take some pictures of the filtration system? I'm quite curious to see what it looks like


Its snowing here too...

I HATE this winter!!!!!

Hate it hate it hate it hate it hte it HATE IT!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Me too. The goats do too :lol:


----------



## fishin816

Scottyhorse said:


> Me too. The goats do too :lol:


No, Sydney, you dont understand....

I

H A T E

It!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Oh and how to I put the font size big or small????


----------



## Scottyhorse

Like this? :laugh:


----------



## fishin816

Scottyhorse said:


> Like this? :laugh:


Like what?


----------



## Scottyhorse

You must be on mobile, huh?


----------



## fishin816

Scottyhorse said:


> You must be on mobile, huh?


I am on the app................ Ipad is more convenient than logging on thw computer and stuff. Lol


----------



## fishin816

Where did you go?!?!?!?!??!??!?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Ooops, sorry! Yeah, you can't see larger text, or change the text size on the app


----------



## Scottyhorse

Yesterday we were playing with the red laser pointer with the cats. I decided to shine it on the aquarium stand around the tank. The angel fish saw it was was trying to chase it too :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Gah, I HATE ICH! Fish aren't responding to treatment yet, and the pleco died. Grr.


----------



## fishin816

Well I hope all of you Purina haters are nice and proud of me.... But I think I am going to switch over to Purina. Great reviews on the chicken feed, goat feed as well. 

I think it will be a good switch for my herd and flock. I am officially not a Purina hater anymore. 

Oh, and why do you guys hate Purina? The ingredients in it are the same as the other feeds. Just curious. Because I have been comparing labels and mostly everything is the same. Some better. 


:wink::wink::wink:


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'm not using bagged feeds at all. Because of the reason they are all pretty much the same. There is a feed here milled kinda locally, for horses, but all the ingredients are nice.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

1956gritsgal said:


> Hello there J.O.Y. I joined just to find someone like you that may be able to help me. First, I was told tat when I buy a couple of goats, as a newbie, that lamancha goats are the best bet because they are very gentle and respond to people, very hardy and that since I just want a couple of pets I would do best with a wether. In your opinion would that be a correct statement ?


First, hi and welcome to TGS 

I LOVE my LaManchas  they are very sweet and lovable and just all around wonderful  
I have found mine to be hardy and have heard that too  (I have only had mine a year so I am still fairly new to the breed myself) 
I would defiantly recommend them to anyone though 

As to a wether or doe.. I think that would be up to you. A pair of wethers would be cheaper... But I either a doe or a wether would make great pets  that's just a choice up to you 

I don't know any breeders in FL off the top of my head.. But I will search a bit for you and let you know


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> It snowed again, Bleh
> 
> Jill, if you see this, when ever you get that big tank out, can you take some pictures of the filtration system? I'm quite curious to see what it looks like


No worries.. We are getting 6-14 (or 8-14? One of the two) of snow tonight/tomorrow  yuck!


----------



## NubianFan

who's a purina hater, I don't hate it anymore than I hate any bagged feed brand.


----------



## fishin816

Scottyhorse said:


> I'm not using bagged feeds at all. Because of the reason they are all pretty much the same. There is a feed here milled kinda locally, for horses, but all the ingredients are nice.


I looked into horse feeds. They are so expensive! Sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo, maybe I can find a good goat feed here. Jill told me Purina Mini Horse was a good feed for goats.

I can get the feed locally and I really like the ingredients. I will add some BOSS, alfalfa pellets, and who knows what else,

but I think this will be a good feed for my herd. I am still thinking about possibly adding in some GoatChow as well, I probably won't though.


----------



## fishin816

NubianFan said:


> who's a purina hater, I don't hate it anymore than I hate any bagged feed brand.


quite a few people on TGS are purina haters Leslie. Skyla is, I think Sydney is


----------



## Scottyhorse

Well, everyone has different feeding methods for their herds. And, it really depends on what is available, what you can afford, etc. So, if you think that Purina will work out well, then by all means, feed it! My does don't like the Noble Goat much anyways. I will probably use a bagged feed for the Boers..


----------



## NubianFan

Cade what are you looking for in feed and what are you trying to accomplish, by that I mean your goal could be price and over all health. or your goal could be ease of feed and milk production, or your goal could be most balanced feed and fastest growth. It might help the rest of us understand why you are having so much trouble figuring out what to feed. Are there things with your current feed you are unhappy with?


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'm not a TOTAL hater, I just don't like the ingredients


----------



## goathiker

Purina doesn't treat it's workers right, at least not at the plant in my town.


----------



## NubianFan

Anytime you get into mass produced bagged feeds you are going to have some by product ingredients. I think that is probably what they are responding too. Just like feeding a raw feed is better for a dog or cat or ferret than feeding kibble.


----------



## NubianFan

Jill that is crappy and not all that surprising to me either.


----------



## NubianFan

Meanwhile I feel absolutely lousy awake and I can't breathe well enough to sleep.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'm sick too.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No, I'm not a purina fan.. Never have been.. 
Here is one thread with some info on them... 
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f217/goats-wont-eat-new-bag-feed-154816/

I won't buy it... I find Blue Seal was better and mixing my own is nice too


----------



## fishin816

NubianFan said:


> Cade what are you looking for in feed and what are you trying to accomplish, by that I mean your goal could be price and over all health. or your goal could be ease of feed and milk production, or your goal could be most balanced feed and fastest growth. It might help the rest of us understand why you are having so much trouble figuring out what to feed. Are there things with your current feed you are unhappy with?


I am trying to find a quality pelleted feed that I can afford with the best ingredients that will work well for my herd with forage based diets. So now I feed ADM, first ingredient is processed grain by products. Whats that? Is it oats? Corn? Corn husks? I want something with exact ingredients listed, that is affordable for me. Which most feeds exact feeds are. Purina mini horse is affordable for me, and has exact ingredients. That is what I am trying to accomplish


----------



## Scottyhorse

My dad sneezes SUPER loud and it's really annoying. It's like hes yelling :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

well if the purina mini horse is affordable, convenient, and goathiker has said it is a good feed, then what is the problem? Feed it, it seems to meet your goals and be a solution to your problem...


----------



## NubianFan

I sneeze super loud too Sydney but if I were to sneeze right now I am afraid I would lose a tonsil...
Sorry you are sick as well.


----------



## NubianFan

You know your life is sad when you are studying pictures of two month pregnant goat pooches on line and mentally comparing your does rear to theirs....


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'm really wanting Nachos right now. Not sure if we have the stuff for it though...


----------



## fishin816

NubianFan said:


> You know your life is sad when you are studying pictures of two month pregnant goat pooches on line and mentally comparing your does rear to theirs....


That is sad.


----------



## NubianFan

it really is, the thing is too, every one looks different to me.


----------



## fishin816

NubianFan said:


> it really is, the thing is too, every one looks different to me.


That

Is even more sad


----------



## goathiker

Purina Mini horse is what I fed Bean when he was so stunted after being treated wrong. It was really good for him. At the time I didn't have the barrels and such to mix grain in.


----------



## goathiker

They all do look different. Not one creature is exactly the same as another.


----------



## NubianFan

I realize that but I can't really see the common theme yet between pregnant and not pregnant. I know Dru's pooch has changed so I am assuming she is bred but I don't really know exactly what I am looking for.


----------



## fishin816

goathiker said:


> They all do look different. Not one creature is exactly the same as another.


Thats the way the Good Lord made all animals!!!!!!


----------



## goathiker

With FFs a lot of times it's really a fast drastic change. Kind of a whoa that looks weird change. I think It's more of a texture change than anything else. They start getting prepared to open up and it takes 2 or 3 months to do it. The vagina is actually above the pointy part. You'll start seeing it as a visible slit. In virgin does it's invisible and as they progress, it gets looser and then finally gapes open when they are laying down. The pointy part moves out the way making everything longer.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh I got those pics Jill  I'll get them up as soon as I can


----------



## goathiker

Oh, thank you. I still need to go over and let them know what's up. I'm still typing with my left hand and my ring finger on the right. LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! That's gotta be a pain!


----------



## NubianFan

okay that makes perfect sense and that helps a lot.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I hope you get healed up soon Jill.
My dad ended up having to work the days of the Rendy, but he's going to try and trade his shifts (He's a firefighter up near Seattle) so we can go.


----------



## fishin816

No school for me tomorrow!!!!!! 

YAYAYAYAYAYAYAY


----------



## goatygirl

The only thing I am scared of tomorrow is that I did none of my home work I'm scared that there might still be school


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^ I highly doubt it... We are looking at 6-14 in of snow


----------



## goatygirl

Yeah but there is still a possibility like how we were supposed to get snowed in last week but the snow went out the sea


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> ^ I highly doubt it... We are looking at 6-14 in of snow


We are only in the 1-3 inch range


----------



## goatygirl

yeah well your just lucky


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I highly doubt it will be missing us Olivia


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Hi guys!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hey! :wave:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey guys


----------



## fishin816

littlegoatgirl said:


> Hi guys!


Hi!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I won a Tshirt at soccer practice, woot woot!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's awesome Sarah!


----------



## NubianFan

Skyla I just had my daughter make me some tea, we make it in double mugs so is two cups at a time, so she was grossed out because I asked her to put 12 sugar cubes in it, and two tea bags, She says for that same size cup she uses one tea bag and 4 sugar cubes. LOL I usually don't use that much sugar but with a sore throat I need it extra sweet.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I would have probably put more sugar in :lol: I love a lot of sugar in my tea  

Now I wanna cup of tea  lol


----------



## NubianFan

never too much tea!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nope lol!


----------



## fishin816

Ok I have a random question. I was looking at Hoeggers and I think I am gonna get some AC for the bucks. So question..... How much do I put in their food and minerals. Both the minerals and food I use for them has AC added to it. I use Noble Goat and MannaPro. How much do I add to their feed and minerals? And will my bucks and wethers eat it ok? Or do theb even like the taste?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I think they have enough in their grain and minerals.. I don't give extra.. I forget for sure but I think it's like 1lb or something like that of AC to 25lbs of min... Not 100% sure on the numbers though.. 

I mean it's good to have on hand.. But I don't think you need to add any more..


----------



## canyontrailgoats

I think it says right in the hoeggers magazine how much to give them, or on the bag. And I give up when it comes to goat tastes, they're either picky snobs or just plain pigs! LOL 
Why goats have such complex and sophisticated taste buds is still a mystery to me.....:chin:


----------



## fishin816

I am gonna be safe and add it in. I will add a pound or so to their 50lb bag of feed and progress from there.


----------



## goathiker

No they don't like the taste, it's acid. 

Can't help you with it. I don't use it. I spent much of 15 years breeding a line of pack goats who are not prone to stones. I prefer to fix the problem than cover it up.


----------



## fishin816

goathiker said:


> No they don't like the taste, it's acid.
> 
> Can't help you with it. I don't use it. I spent much of 15 years breeding a line of pack goats who are not prone to stones. I prefer to fix the problem than cover it up.


I would rather cover it up than putting up with it. So Hoegerrs says add a pound 1/2 to per 25 pounds of their food or loose minerals. I will go ahead and get the AC and try it.


----------



## fishin816

If they dont like it will they stop eating their food and minerals if it is in there?!?!?!?!?


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Feeling kinda bored tonight. Thought, I'd drop by to say hi and chat a bit. Hi!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hi  :wave:


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

I'm kinda jumping into the middle of a conversation, huh? :shock:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nope  no worries  just jump on in


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Alrighty then. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

These are the most extreme Apple Head Chihuahuas I've ever seen! They're kinda cute though


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh Lacie those are adorable!


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Dawee! My gram used to have a Chihuahua that you could fling across the floor. My sister did it all the time and he loved it! His name was Bambi.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Those goggly eyes, and the tiny noses are what make them so cute I think! And the little ears :laugh: I like the white ones


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It's the eyes! Ah! So cute!


----------



## goathiker

They look like Animae dogs


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

To be honest, I'm just a big sucker for dogs. So I would obviously think they're adorable!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

They kinda do Jill!


----------



## goathiker

SMB_GoatHerd said:


> To be honest, I'm just a big sucker for dogs. So I would obviously think they're adorable!


Then you must meet my Poofy Sunny Pants...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I miss wittle babies


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:ROFL: Oh Jill....

So, never mind...I don't like those puppies as much... $6500 is a bit steep for me... :lol: 
The little bull dogs they have are hilarious
http://www.boutiqueteacuppuppies.co...d-and-micro-tiny-pending-for-tiffany-964.html


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Isn't Mazie ready yet?!


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

I too, have my own little fuzzball. Named Pebbles. He is super adorable though! And baby goats! I'm waiting on my first seven to freshen very soon!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

My goodness! So much for so little! Lol!

I wish! She is gonna go late I think.. Her ligs are still very much there and her udder still has plenty of filling to do..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

SMB_GoatHerd said:


> I too, have my own little fuzzball. Named Pebbles. He is super adorable though! And baby goats! I'm waiting on my first seven to freshen very soon!


That's exciting  my first one is due on Saturday  now it's just a waiting game of tourture!


----------



## NubianFan

oh my they do look like anime dogs...


----------



## NubianFan

Love the spitz and the schnauzer.


----------



## goathiker

I still have 32 days to wait for Guinen to kid.


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> That's exciting  my first one is due on Saturday  now it's just a waiting game of tourture!


I have seven due all about the same time. Starting now and approximately all kidded by the third week of February. All seven are first fresheners and we're expecting 6 inches of snow tonight. My school is cancelled tomorow so maybe babies will come while I'm home and have no practices tomorrow? *fingers crossed* :snowbounce:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I was hoping and dreading that same thought lol! I have no work tomorrow and we are looking at 8-14" of snow.. But she isn't ready yet... 

I have two more due the 13th and 14th the. Two the 10th and 12th if April  

Ok all, headed to bed  night


----------



## NubianFan

Night everyone I am going to lay in the dark and struggle to breathe,... there is no sense in saying I will sleep. LOL


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Jill, is your doe making an udder yet? None of mine are, but are obviously pregnant. Last year they bagged up well in advance, nothing yet this year. Moon is due in 22 days, and she's got nothing going on in the udder department. She had an udder 2 months before she kidded last year.
However my friends does aren't due till the beginning of April, and they've got pretty nice sized udders now. :chin: I know they can change, but all of them?!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Night you two :wave:


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Well, I have no exact due dates, but I have two who look like they have dropped their babies, and are looking fairly loose and then one big ole balloon. The poor girl has to be carrying a litter of goats... I hope not! That's a lot of bottle babies that I probably don't need. lol! 

The picture is of my big balloon baby, Rebekkah. That picture was about a week and a half ago...


----------



## fishin816

I have 3 does that had succseful dates minutes apart from each other. So in about a month we might have three different sets of babies being born at the same time. I think Oreo is gonna have triplets. She has to have three in there! She is a monstorous beast!!!! And then we have Cocoa that was maybe bred a week before them. Dad thought their date was succesful, I didnt, and she has very little signs of a baby belly and she is not bagging up. And Swissy is still nursing off of her! That crazy goat is a year old!!!! How do I make her stop?!?!?!? Yeah Its gonna be pretty crazy here in about a month........


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Looks more like a bunch of food in there  I'm gonna say twins


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

fishin816 said:


> I have 3 does that had succseful dates minutes apart from each other. So in about a month we might have three different sets of babies being born at the same time. I think Oreo is gonna have triplets. She has to have three in there! She is a monstorous beast!!!! And then we have Cocoa that was maybe bred a week before them. Dad thought their date was succesful, I didnt, and she has very little signs of a baby belly and she is not bagging up. And Swissy is still nursing off of her! That crazy goat is a year old!!!! How do I make her stop?!?!?!? Yeah Its gonna be pretty crazy here in about a month........


That's no good if she's still nursing her older kid if she is bred. I'd separate them immediately, or tape the does teats so she can't nurse the other kid. It's very important that the possible, soon to be, kids get their colostrum.


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Wouldn't surprise me! lol! :lol: She's a big doe, but with her being pregnant she's especially large. Poor girl had trouble laying down and standing up anymore. She usually stands on her front knees. I surely hope she has those babies soon though... :chin:


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

What kind of goats do you guys have?


----------



## fishin816

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> That's no good if she's still nursing her older kid if she is bred. I'd separate them immediately, or tape the does teats so she can't nurse the other kid. It's very important that the possible, soon to be, kids get their colostrum.


I have taped them. Swissy finds way to get them off!!!!! I will try to seperate them ASAP


----------



## goathiker

Lacie she's just starting to get some development up top. She's a 5th freshener and isn't my most enthusiastic milker. She a gallon a day doe. My FF is starting to build an udder, she's got a nice little handful. 
I don't think the weather is helping. I've been stuffing them with hay to keep warm, so they're not eating as much of the higher protein foods.


----------



## fishin816

SMB_GoatHerd said:


> What kind of goats do you guys have?


Well I have Nigerians and mini nubians , Lacie has boers and alpines, Skyla has Nigerians and Lamanchas.


----------



## goathiker

SMB_GoatHerd said:


> What kind of goats do you guys have?


Alpine/Nubian Experimentals, one purebred Alpine, and a LaMancha buck to make more experimentals. Plus 2 Saanen and one Alpine wether for packing.


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Wow, all I have is a staring herd of 7 boers. I've always had boers, as I raise them for my county fair to sell. So, after 7 years of raising, I thought I'd start from the beginning.


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

All of my girls are 100% except for Primrose who is 99.8%. I'm looking for a reasonably affordable 100% buck that would compliment my ladies nicely for next year. This years borrowed buck was kinda last minute, bu the did the job.


----------



## goathiker

Yes having your own buck is a lot nicer. Right now I'm just breeding my girls to keep them in milk for my grandson and myself. I have some plans for 2015 though. I might keep a doeling this year. She would have to be spectacular though.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

SMB_GoatHerd said:


> What kind of goats do you guys have?


Alpine, Boer, Oberhasli, and some crosses.


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Well, it was my cousin's buck, and he wasn't bad. He wasn't a top of the line meat goat, he was pretty though. He was all red with a little black on him. Hopefully my meaty girls will throw some grand champion beef babies. I'm trying to get my dad to let me keep a few doelings and a wether to keep my new buck company.  At least I won't have to buy my fair goats this year. Haha. Only my pigs and dairy beef this year!


----------



## nchen7

goathiker said:


> Then you must meet my Poofy Sunny Pants...


I love her. she looks almost like my old dog. she passed away almost 4 years ago, and I miss her still every day. the other day I was getting some dog shampoo out for our current mutts, and found the box with her paw print. started bawling. that was her. so fluffy and smart!!!


----------



## goathiker

Aww, she's a cutie.


----------



## nchen7

RIGHT?!?!? i love the fluffy, creaminess, and the alert eyes. the dogs we have now....there's barely anything back there. lol

is yours a true spitz? mine was a rescue....they called her a Pomeranian, but she was too big to be a pom


----------



## goatygirl

My girl is due April 16, I am hoping that her babies have blue eyes like her.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Morning all  
Still in bed lol I am soo tired!!


----------



## goatygirl

I am in bed. I don't really feel well. My chest hurts my nose keeps running and every time I cough my chest starts to hurt. So I might stay I bed longer


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hope you feel better soon! 

I have to get up... The girls are going to be MAD at me!! Lol! I don't want to know how much snow is out there... :/


----------



## goatygirl

The snow is not that bad yet but it will get worse


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Good to know it's not bad yet.... 
Oh I know! LOL! I'm not looking forward to it!

Ok.. I gotta get up... I'll be back in a bit after I eat and feed and such


----------



## goatygirl

See you later


----------



## fishin816

SMB_GoatHerd said:


> Wow, all I have is a staring herd of 7 boers. I've always had boers, as I raise them for my county fair to sell. So, after 7 years of raising, I thought I'd start from the beginning.


I have 21 goats all together. I have 4 bucks, I have 13 does. One set of quads (2 bucks, two does) and the family will be growing in about a month. Lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Back..

Maze is the same.. Ligs feel a bit lower but still there..


----------



## goatygirl

Hey i just met you and this is crazy she very little and just a baby
I think that is how the song went.


----------



## fishin816

I am so excited!!!!!!! All four of the babies are eating grain and hay!!!! Even Elsa!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I gave the grain to the little monsters and they are still chowing!!!!!!! Maybe the CalfManna will help Elsa grow better??????


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goatygirl said:


> Hey i just met you and this is crazy she very little and just a baby
> I think that is how the song went.


Lol!

Hey I just met you (bum-bum) 
and this is Mazie (bum-bum)
She's 5 months old now 
Just a baby!

 lol! That was funny!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It should help Cade  when I started feeding Sunshine Plus (Blue Seal version of Calf Manna) Promise started growing even better  so now I keep them all on it


----------



## fishin816

Hey everyone! I just found another feed mill near me! Maybe they will mix me up some grain????? I hope they can mix me something up!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That would be nice


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> That would be nice


Yes it would be VERY nice!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sitting here with a nice cup of hot peppermint tea


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Hi all! :grin: I like your mug!


----------



## fishin816

SMB_GoatHerd said:


> Hi all! :grin: I like your mug!


Hello!!!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

hi 

Thanks  My friend got it for me for Christmas  I LOVE it! It was a perfect gift!  I am a big tea drinker so I love it


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Same here. I love my hot tea and take a mug of it to school and drink it through my first two periods every day. :dance:


----------



## fishin816

I like sweet/unsweettea mixed. But I drink mostly water......


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I really like mint mixes  That is mostly what I drink


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

I tried Cinnamon Bun, but it was mostly watery. I prefer my tea black with a good bit of sugar.


----------



## fishin816

Ok everyone! I am ready to talk about something goat related!!! Somebody strike up a goat conversation!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

SMB_GoatHerd said:


> I tried Cinnamon Bun, but it was mostly watery. I prefer my tea black with a good bit of sugar.


Same here


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Like what Cade?


----------



## fishin816

Something. 

Oh I know I know I know!!!!! Today we were feeding and Pixie (my Mini Aussie) couldnt even walk because she was slipping so much! That ground is frozen and icy! Beaudroux nearly fell and hurt himself on the ice today! The donkeys wouldnt come across the mud puddle because it was so frozen! But they eventually got hungry and came over to eat! Lol. 

I am really not looking forward to more cold weather! Spring and summer NEEDS to come!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yuck! Ice is yucky!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

They're calling for 90" of rain within the next month, and of course, it's supposed to be storming on moons due date!


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Yuck! Ice is yucky!


Yeah well the whole place is covered in it.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh my! That's a lot! 
That's how it always works Lacie


----------



## fishin816

little-bits-n-pieces said:


> they're calling for 90" of rain within the next month, and of course, it's supposed to be storming on moons due date!


90" inches?!?!?!?!?!!?!!??!?!?!!!?!?!!?!!??!?


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

I don't mind the snow, or even ice. I just don't like the cold. Good thing all my goats and calves are safely tucked into the barn where it's warmer.


----------



## fishin816

SMB_GoatHerd said:


> I don't mind the snow, or even ice. I just don't like the cold. Good thing all my goats and calves are safely tucked into the barn where it's warmer.


Well I HATE it all!!! I am fed up with this junk! Spring needs to be here! Lol


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

I feel ya. We got hit by 2 snowstorms within 3 days... I'm just wishing for warm weather for the babies to be born in.


----------



## fishin816

SMB_GoatHerd said:


> I feel ya. We got hit by 2 snowstorms within 3 days... I'm just wishing for warm weather for the babies to be born in.


Well we have already started babies. Coldest-night-of-the-year-babies were born on Jan 5......


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

fishin816 said:


> Well we have already started babies. Coldest-night-of-the-year-babies were born on Jan 5......


I'm waiting.. Not so patiently. I'm thinking all 7 are going to kid right after another....


----------



## fishin816

SMB_GoatHerd said:


> I'm waiting.. Not so patiently. I'm thinking all 7 are going to kid right after another....


I have four that had dates within minutes if each other. I am kinda.....not really.... Maybe...... NOT looking forward to that!


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

fishin816 said:


> I have four that had dates within minutes if each other. I am kinda.....not really.... Maybe...... NOT looking forward to that!


On the brightside, that way you won't have too much anxious waiting! ;-) I hope they don't all have within a matter of minutes for you! Good luck! I'm really playing the waiting game. They enjoy messing with me every once in a while though... :hair:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm done updating my site  changed some pics and little things that needed fixing


----------



## fishin816

SMB_GoatHerd said:


> On the brightside, that way you won't have too much anxious waiting! ;-) I hope they don't all have within a matter of minutes for you! Good luck! I'm really playing the waiting game. They enjoy messing with me every once in a while though... :hair:


Well we have had breedings within minutes of each other before. If that happens they usually have had them a day or two apart from each other. But, you never know with these crazy girls


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

I'm super excited. They like to keep you waiting, huh? On a completely different note, I smell horribly like milk replacer from my dairy beef calves...


----------



## fishin816

SMB_GoatHerd said:


> I'm super excited. They like to keep you waiting, huh? On a completely different note, I smell horribly like milk replacer from my dairy beef calves...


Yeah they love to drive me crazy with waiting. They also love to stress me out when they have babies. LOL.


----------



## fishin816

How many cows do you have?


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

fishin816 said:


> How many cows do you have?


I have two Holstein steers that I raise through 4-H. I have Sailor who is 3 1/2 weeks old and Soldier who is 1 week today. Then I raise them until August. My dad has only a few heifers left because we had to sell the dairy cows since my parents divorced and it made it hard to milk 100 with 2 people.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

fishin816 said:


> 90" inches?!?!?!?!?!!?!!??!?!?!!!?!?!!?!!??!?


Yep! My area used too be a flood plain. I personally think it's a good thing, it will drive all the flat landers out finally. I bet once it floods they won't want to put apartments up....right across from my pasture!!! :hair: They wanted to push 1000+ homes in my itty bitty town. There isn't even jobs for the people already here....city people.... :wallbang:


----------



## Texaslass

LOL Lacie you killed the thread. :laugh:


----------



## fishin816

Texaslass said:


> LOL Lacie you killed the thread. :laugh:


She did didnt she?!?!? No offense Lacie!!! Lol


----------



## fishin816

Wait! Lacie!!!!! You need to get your animals to high ground if THAT MUCH rain is coming right?!?!?!?


----------



## NubianFan

nah Cade she buys water wings for each of them and a community couple of lounging floaties with bucket holders. Works just fine. :wink::laugh:


----------



## goathiker

All animals on this side of the US are half duck. Brr, I can't feel my extremities and I still have to go straw down the does. Thank goodness for wool mittens.


----------



## fishin816

NubianFan said:


> nah Cade she buys water wings for each of them and a community couple of lounging floaties with bucket holders. Works just fine. :wink::laugh:


That caught me off guard. LOL!


----------



## NubianFan

well I finally made it out of my ice encrusted house to the doctor. Mom actually drove me in her car because she has a garage and her car wasn't encased in 2 inches of ice like mine. Anyway doctor said I have an ear infection in my left ear, sinusitis, and tonsillitis. No wonder I feel like crud apples. Hopefully now with antibiotics and meds I will begin to feel better. Right now I feel flat awful but I imagine that is from getting out to the doctor and pharmacy and dollar general to get me some more cold medicine and tissues.


----------



## ksalvagno

Wow, hope you feel better.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hope you feel better soon Leslie :hug:


----------



## NyGoatMom

That's awful Leslie! Hope you feel better soon :hug:


----------



## goatygirl

:cart:


NubianFan said:


> well I finally made it out of my ice encrusted house to the doctor. Mom actually drove me in her car because she has a garage and her car wasn't encased in 2 inches of ice like mine. Anyway doctor said I have an ear infection in my left ear, sinusitis, and tonsillitis. No wonder I feel like crud apples. Hopefully now with antibiotics and meds I will begin to feel better. Right now I feel flat awful but I imagine that is from getting out to the doctor and pharmacy and dollar general to get me some more cold medicine and tissues.


I'm sick too! IDK what is wrong though but I think I need more tissues


----------



## HoukFarms

Hey guys just a quick question , where can I get ivomec?


----------



## NyGoatMom

At TSC


----------



## HoukFarms

Ok thanks


----------



## fishin816

HoukFarms said:


> Hey guys just a quick question , where can I get ivomec?


Ivomec is at Rural King as well


----------



## goatygirl

And at gooches


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So I'm baby sitting my siblings and they are running around the house playing Marco Polo... :/ they are so strange..


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> So I'm baby sitting my siblings and they are running around the house playing Marco Polo... :/ they are so strange..


I nearly fell out of the chair laughing when you said they are strange! LOL!!! :ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

They are!! 
This is what they are using as a blindfold(my brother's shirt)! Oye vey!


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> They are!!
> This is what they are using as a blindfold(my brother's shirt)! Oye vey!


That is just wrong! ROFL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Believe me now?! Strange!


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Believe me now?! Strange!


Yeah it is


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol! I don't get them sometimes lol!


----------



## fishin816

Ok well I better get on to researching goat feed now......


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I thought Jill had one made up for you??


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I thought Jill had one made up for you??


Well yeah...........

But seeing There is a nother mill near me, I am gonna give the whole grains a shot again.......


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh. Didn't she have one for that too?


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Oh. Didn't she have one for that too?


Yeah but I have changed it up a bit........

I just need to find something and stick with it


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I see..


----------



## fishin816

Since I want to add more alfalfa pellets, give mostly pasture and hay. I changed the grain arragments up a bit. I need tp figure out my rations now.......


----------



## fishin816

Ok I need Jill now........ What is the protein of my new whole grain mix???? 

Five parts alfalfa pellets
Three parts whole oats 
Three parts rolled barley
Two parts beetpulp shreds
One part BOSS 

I found another mill near me, I will see if they can mix this up.


----------



## goathiker

13%


----------



## fishin816

goathiker said:


> 13%


Really? With all the alfalfa pellets?


----------



## goathiker

Yep, beet pulp drags it down a lot, it's only 8%.


----------



## fishin816

Ohhhhhhhh, well what would it be if I switched around the boss and beet pulp?


----------



## goathiker

13.5%


----------



## fishin816

goathiker said:


> 13.5%


Wow, so take out the beets completely?


----------



## NubianFan

I think it is hot tea time Skyla!


----------



## goathiker

Me too!

Cade, call the mill, find out if they will mix urea free feed. Ask for a list of whole grain ingredients. Ask them what kind of protein pellets they have and then go from there. With that little of alfalfa pellets, you're going to need to have a minimum of oil sprayed onn and calcium carbonate added. Might as well get a mineral pack put in since you need to oil spray it anyway.


----------



## fishin816

goathiker said:


> Me too!
> 
> Cade, call the mill, find out if they will mix urea free feed. Ask for a list of whole grain ingredients. Ask them what kind of protein pellets they have and then go from there. With that little of alfalfa pellets, you're going to need to have a minimum of oil sprayed onn and calcium carbonate added. Might as well get a mineral pack put in since you need to oil spray it anyway.


Kk. Can do


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Bleh, hospitals....


----------



## fishin816

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Bleh, hospitals....


Where did that come from?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh, it's just that this was apparently the perfect day for the men folk to go around and break their dang leg..... 

Anywho.. just got back, how are you all?


----------



## NubianFan

why did you need to be around a hospital Lacie
I made hot tea and I made it so bloomin' hot I can't even sip it. It is lava temperature. I may have to pour some in a smaller cup to cool some as I have it in a huge Dickey's cup now that is a plastic cup that holds 32 ounces. I have almost a quart of lava hot tea. And where is Patrick I put some peppermints in it and from the little I supped from a spoon it is pretty good.


----------



## NubianFan

how many men folk broke their dang leg and how were they related to you? sons or husband or both?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Just one broke their leg, thankfully not one of the kids. I didn't get the whole story, he was changing a tire on a logging truck, something about a bar flying out and it hit his leg, it was pretty crooked....


----------



## NubianFan

uh huh sure he was with his buddies out fitting and test driving that shopping cart go kart again...


----------



## NubianFan

On a serious note, I hope he heals fast and doesn't over play his pity priviledges with you playing nursemaid.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: That story would seem more probable! The bar flying out of nowhere is what doesn't make sense to me... :chin:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> On a serious note, I hope he heals fast and doesn't over play his pity priviledges with you playing nursemaid.


Pfft! I'm not a very good caretaker :lol: besides, he walked to the car by himself....


----------



## NubianFan

you are you take excellent care of your animals!! maybe you just aren't a good shopping kart jockey caretaker.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## ksalvagno

Sorry to hear about DH's leg. Hope it heals quick.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Thanks Karen, me too!

:yum: I'm making lasagna! :drool:


----------



## NubianFan

LOL Puli in motion


----------



## NubianFan

I am coming over Lacie, I feel too bad to cook.... or if you don't want to catch my crud you can just catapult me a serving of it....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Gaah! No, keep that to yourself! If I get it I'll have it for months! :lol:

I'll just send some imaginary lasagna your way


----------



## NubianFan

no not imaginary that is one thing that is no good imaginary, imaginary food no fill real belly...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

But... if I catapult it, it'd probably be full of bugs, and be frozen by the time it got there....


----------



## NubianFan

:ROFL::ROFL::yum: havent you ever heard of frozen lasagna?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, well yeah, but it just wouldn't be the same!

I'll be back on in a bit :wave:


----------



## goathiker

Um, I think some of my toes are gone. I'm afraid to take off my boots. Man , I still gotta break ice and put out one more bale of straw. I had to come thaw out.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Jill, I think you need more insulated boots!


----------



## NubianFan

You need the hot tea and a hot bath Jill


----------



## goathiker

More like a shot of Wild Turkey and a hot bath


----------



## NubianFan

LOL my grandpa used to make me malted milk and he would drink Wild Turkey. I was 7 when he died so I had not idea what Wild Turkey was, he would say you can have your malted milk and I will have my Turkey. We would sit at his little formica table and have ourselves a time while mom and dad sat in the living room.


----------



## goatygirl

I don't feel well. I have a bad cold and i can't stop coughing and sneezing


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Mm hot tea sounds good  I think I'll go get me a cup 

Hope your hubby's leg heals quick like Lacie


----------



## goathiker

What a cool memory. Well, I'd better go finish up. I can almost feel my extremities again. I hear the 2 last complainers out there telling me I forgot about them.


----------



## NubianFan

LOL well don't stay out there too long Jill


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Stay warm as you can Jill!


----------



## NubianFan

Well Lacie since your Lasagna doesn't travel well I ended up cooking anyway but I went with something super fast. Bear creek gumbo mix and I cut up and added in a cajun smoked sausage I had. So in 20 minutes the kid and I shall dine. I actually don't have much of an appetite and we stopped and ate on the way home from the doctor today but she says she is starving and she didn't want to heat up a chicken pattie or a tv dinner for herself so this isn't too hard and it will be a welcome warm soup for my throat anyway.


----------



## fishin816

Well i just came back in from checking the goats, and my crazy GP dug a HUGE hole under the sliding door!!! What is wrong with you Diamond?!?!??!?!?!?!?!?!? I just didnt want anyone getting out, or something coming in. So, I stuffed it with a straw bale, and I hope she doesnt dig through that!!!!!! That dog is SO crazy!


----------



## NubianFan

LOL Cade
Night everyone


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Leslie


----------



## NubianFan

Well Mom drove my daughter to school because I am still down. I haven't been to work a single day this week and I still talk like a sasquatch at times and like a sparrow at times, you can barely understand me. I actually feel worse today, I was hoping after a day of antibiotics the tide would begin to turn.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I hope you feel better soon Leslie!  :hug:


----------



## ksalvagno

Takes 3 days on antibiotics. Now I'm sick with a bad cold. My cough is so hard it hurts my chest. I hope the antibiotics get you feeling better quickly.


----------



## NubianFan

Ugh! everyone is getting sick! I think it is partially this stupid weather. I hope you feel better too Karen, and thanks Skyla. I am about to crash for a while and see if that helps, while my daughter was home from school was impossible to sleep so maybe now that she has went back to school I can rest some.


----------



## ksalvagno

I hope you get a good nap in.


----------



## fishin816

Well......... I came in from feeding and i really dont wanna go back out!!!! I nearly hurt myself slipping and sliding on that stupid ice!!!!! And Beaudroux and the other bucks HAD to get out in it! So they were sliding too!!! I am SICK of this STUPID weather!


----------



## goatygirl

I am sick too, every time i sneeze I spray snot every were. I feel terrible. I had to stay home from school. I am going to bed


----------



## nchen7

oh geeze. I hope everyone feels better soon! lots of garlic!!!


----------



## goatygirl

Everyone is sick!


----------



## goatlady1314

Garlic?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## NubianFan

okay guys I am officially asking for prayers. I am not getting any better, it just seems to get steadily worse. I think a lot has to do with the fact that because of the stupid weather it took me so long to get to the doctor in the first place. I think the bacteria had such a strong hold on my system by then that it is going to take the antibiotics longer to help. Usually after a day on antibiotics I see some improvement, now after a day and half on them I am getting worse. So if you could spare a prayer for a sick girl to feel better I sure would appreciate it. I have felt lousy for 5 days now and I would really like to feel better soon.


----------



## nchen7

goatlady1314 said:


> Garlic?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


it's my go-to cure all. it boost immune system, and it works as a natural antibiotic. recently, when I was coming down with the flu, I made myself a 44 clove garlic soup (on top of all the other garlic I was eating). the flu never got a hold of me. here's some reading material http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/265853.php

Leslie, I really hope you feel better soon. being sick is absolutely no fun.


----------



## canyontrailgoats

Yep, lots of garlic and vit c helps clear out those awful colds. My mom puts essential oils like pine and eucalyptus in a pot on the woodstove so the aroma fills the house. It kills germs and clears your airways.
And don't forget the chicken noodle soup!


----------



## NubianFan

eeewww I absolutely hate chicken noodle soup. disgusting. The Siberian fir oil in my batherapy really helps open my head up but it is only temporary. The gumbo with hot Cajun sausage I ate last night opened my head up too but it also burned my tonsils I wasn't expecting that cajun sausage to be that pepper hot.


----------



## nchen7

canyontrailgoats said:


> Yep, lots of garlic and vit c helps clear out those awful colds. My mom puts essential oils like pine and eucalyptus in a pot on the woodstove so the aroma fills the house. It kills germs and clears your airways.
> And don't forget the chicken noodle soup!


yep, or thieves oil. I haven't tried it yet, but want to at some point....
http://www.natural-aromatherapy-benefits.com/Thieves-Oil.html


----------



## canyontrailgoats

If you don't like soup, try tea. A cup of tea is a powerhouse of medicinal herbs and antioxidants. Almost any will help a cold, but I prefer Echinacea, chamomile, peppermint, and blueberry for the antioxidant content.


----------



## NubianFan

I prefer Earl Grey, oil of bergamot has some medicinal properties.


----------



## goathiker

The most important thing is to stay hydrated, so, it really doesn't matter what you like to drink as long as you are drinking something. 

It's snowing on the beach again. This usually happens once in 7 years here. It's happened twice this year.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

that's no fun Leslie, feel better soon!


----------



## Texaslass

Jill, I might have to leave right after I post this, but I've been wanting to ask a question: We're spending a LOT on alfalfa pellets with them eating it f/c (17.50 a 50 lb bag) I haven't even had the heart to figure out just how much they are going through in a week (maybe 3-4 bags? Really not sure)
And some of them are actually getting a little fat, so I was wondering how much I should feed per day, per goat if it's not free choice anymore??
:thankU:


----------



## goatlady1314

nchen7 said:


> it's my go-to cure all. it boost immune system, and it works as a natural antibiotic. recently, when I was coming down with the flu, I made myself a 44 clove garlic soup (on top of all the other garlic I was eating). the flu never got a hold of me. here's some reading material http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/265853.php
> 
> Leslie, I really hope you feel better soon. being sick is absolutely no fun.


Wow thats really cool!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goathiker

Texaslass said:


> Jill, I might have to leave right after I post this, but I've been wanting to ask a question: We're spending a LOT on alfalfa pellets with them eating it f/c (17.50 a 50 lb bag) I haven't even had the heart to figure out just how much they are going through in a week (maybe 3-4 bags? Really not sure)
> And some of them are actually getting a little fat, so I was wondering how much I should feed per day, per goat if it's not free choice anymore??
> :thankU:


1.5% of their body weight. The ones that aren't getting any grain could get 2 parts alfalfa 1 part beet pulp if beet pulp is cheaper. So, a 100 lb goat would get a pound and a half daily.


----------



## Texaslass

goathiker said:


> 1.5% of their body weight. The ones that aren't getting any grain could get 2 parts alfalfa 1 part beet pulp if beet pulp is cheaper. So, a 100 lb goat would get a pound and a half daily.


I stopped giving most of them grain, since they're all dryed off, and some were getting fat.. 
I was thinking around 2 lbs a day for the big girls, they're around 150 lbs, so I guess I was about right?? 

I'm feeding Ella some grain since she's in milk, the 2 younger NDs since they're growing, and the bucks get a little every day, otherwise everyone's just on alfalfa...

I haven't looked into beet pulp so I don't know what it costs, right now we have some B&O, and alfalfa pellets, that's all we've been getting.


----------



## Texaslass

Oh, another Q! I accidentally left my Dimethox in the barn last night, and it got down to at least 25 deg. F, is that too cold?  I was giving the babies their preventative dose and forgot that it was going to be that cold...


----------



## goathiker

It's really best to keep it simple. Here beet pulp costs more than alfalfa pellets so, it's not any kind of savings to add them.


----------



## goathiker

If the liquid actually froze than it would have changed the chemical.


----------



## Texaslass

I had never realized until yesterday just how stunted my 2 ND doelings were when I got them...
I weighed Ginger, and at 1 month she is 11 lbs. I got my other two when they were 4 months old, they were 11 and 14 lbs. :shocked:
I knew they were stunted, but I had no idea just how much!:/ Their coats were awful, and their spindly legs were a sight! 
They are now around 45 and 30 pounds, at roughly 10 months. They're looking good, and much healthier, but they are growing very slowly. I expect it'll take a lot longer for them to get to a normal adult size than usual. 
I feel like I should wait until they are over a year to breed them, or at least till they are each a good hefty 50-55 pounds.


----------



## Texaslass

goathiker said:


> If the liquid actually froze than it would have changed the chemical.


Well it wasn't when I found it this morning, but I went out really late. I don't think it would've though, because it was in the stall, and I've had water in there before when it was super cold and it didn't freeze. :shrug:


----------



## goathiker

You probably should. When the spring growing weather hits start feeding them like a growing kid. They will go through a growth spurt during that time. This helps make the great big wethers we pack on, it should help your girls put on a bunch of growth in a few months time. It won't work if they are pregnant though.


----------



## goathiker

It's probably fine then. If you were injecting it I'd say no but, orally it isn't going to hurt them and is probably fine anyway.


----------



## Texaslass

Yeah, as impatient as I am to have more babies, I definitely don't want to stunt them further or cause any kidding problems.  They are just too small still to think about breeding. :/ 
I hope they do have a growth spurt! They need it! 
I have been feeding the 2 of them about 1 lb of B&O a day(for both), with a little BOSS when we have it- we don't always have it on hand. Think that's an okay amount?


----------



## goathiker

Sounds like a good amount to me. Maybe up it some when the gardens are going in to simulate good spring growth. They will grow during that time a lot faster then they are now.


----------



## Texaslass

That's good to hear!  thanks.
I have to go out and freeze now, we're harvesting for the market tomorrow. 
It's in the 30s and breezy. Brrr! gloves don't help much when you're picking greens- cause you end up having to take them off anyway. 
We live on a treeless hilltop too, so the wind is cutting.


----------



## NubianFan

What about height Jill, Daff has caught up in condition, appearance and body but she is still shorty pants compared to Dru. Will she ever gain back her stunted height or will she always be short. I will have to get pictures of the turkeys standing side by side and do the weight tape again and see what y'all think.


----------



## NubianFan

I can temporarily breathe due to the Siberian fir oil in my bath stuff, it opens me up but it doesn't last long. Maybe thirty minutes after I get out of the bathtub.


----------



## goathiker

30's and hahaha here's my driveway. I gotta go haul hot water and figure out why Bean isn't in the lean to staying warm.


----------



## goathiker

They will gain height up until about 3 to 4 years old Leslie.


----------



## NubianFan

yeah it is 18 and snowing here, my daughter's school let out early today, and today was the first day they have even gone all week.


----------



## NubianFan

Oh well that is good. Dru should be TALL then. Sheesh. But her mama is big so I could understand that.


----------



## Texaslass

Brr! :snowbounce:< Not that we ever get snow, .
No fun, Jill! -the chores I mean, not the snow, that's fun! 
I'm starting to understand why y'all hate winter, lol. But I'm not tired of it yet!! It can go on for quite a while longer, thank you! :lol: I'm scared of the summer coming back. 

Leslie, I hope you're feeling better.  :hug:


----------



## goathiker

I don't normally mind winter. This has just been a weird one and hard on the animals. I'm not sure I ever remember getting snow in Feb. before and I've lived here 30 years.


----------



## Texaslass

Other than her majorly downhill-ness (made up word), I really like this girl! Wouldn't mind adding one like her to the herd. http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/grd/4319667127.html

She's kinda young to be bred, but her udder kinda makes me think she is.. :chin:
She reminds me a lot of our 3, same cross. They're kinda downhill too, not quite that bad though. 

We haven't milked our girls yet, but so far I am really liking the cross.  I am looking forward to creamier milk too. 
Here's Fiona, y'all have seen her before:


----------



## goathiker

The two I have of that cross have very different milk. One has milk you can't really tell from store bought cows milk. The other has thicker sharper milk with a bit of an after taste to it. She's the one I want a Cobalt block for, to see if it clears that after taste up.


----------



## goathiker

Guinen is that cross she's going on 4 years old. She's my favorite doe.


----------



## Texaslass

She's purdy, does she have a more Alpine or Nub face? I like the Nubian faces.


----------



## Texaslass

Well I gotta go, TTYL!


----------



## NubianFan

ugh....


----------



## goathiker

She has a strait face and green eyes...

Barbara Gene is her half sister, she has the Roman nose.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> What about height Jill, Daff has caught up in condition, appearance and body but she is still shorty pants compared to Dru. Will she ever gain back her stunted height or will she always be short. I will have to get pictures of the turkeys standing side by side and do the weight tape again and see what y'all think.


Yep, she'll grow, my young does are still growing. They grow like weeds the first year, and then take it slow the next 3-4 years. Gracie was my itty bitty doe, but I was standing out there the other day just watching them all, and I see her, and I was like "Dang, Gracie! You grew!" :lol: she was always shorter than Peeps, who is a whopping 26" at the withers, now she's taller than both Peeps, and Babette (who's 28"). I think Moon is a tad bigger too. 
She's a 4 year old, so she should be done growing now. So now Peeps is my smallest mature doe.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey all


----------



## goathiker

Hey, I'm here in between barn trips with water  How's it going?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pretty good  got talked into going to work 2hrs early tomorrow :/ they wanted me to come in 4hrs early! Ha! They is crazy!


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, no ne wants to go in early. Do you get off early too?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That would be nice, but no..  so now my 5hr 45min shift turned into 8hrs  at least I get my lunch lol!


----------



## goathiker

This is true.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

And an extra break.. So wasn't looking forward to a long day  oh well.. I have to work Saturday and Monday then I'm off until the 19th at least  so that's good


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, that's a nice long time off. 

So, my chickens don't want to touch the snow. They are out there flying from object to object instead of walking. It's dangerous to walk through.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yep  I took my paid vacation while we were expecting the most kids  

Haha!! My chickens come out only on the path shoveled from their coop to the feed and water dish and to the door of their pen lol!


----------



## NubianFan

I feel like y'alls chickens


----------



## NubianFan

My daughter is practicing her saxophone.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh I can only imagine Leslie! Oye vey!


----------



## NubianFan

LOL she is talking to herself while practicing her saxophone, note to self, get her a music stand for her birthday.


----------



## NubianFan

Oh actually she sounds pretty good, I wish she would practice it more often. She usually practices outside and I don't get to hear it but with this weather she can't do that.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh gosh! I forgot to tell y'all about my little trip I took! I went to visit a friend, check out how her goats are doing etc, then we went to her friends house, and they had a Boer doe they needed help holding for shots. They said she's a massive doe and she's mean, this was their 3rd attempt at giving the CD&T shot. So I said sure, I'll help.... now in my head I'm thinking "Oh, this is going to be fun, like it is with my big boer girls". I walk to her stall, look in and almost couldn't contain my laughter!!! This "massive" boer doe they had, couldn't have been more than 120lbs, she was as big as Peeps, maybe a bit bigger! And Peeps only weighs 105 on average.
They have a vet from south Africa and he said the boers are super sized out here!


----------



## NubianFan

she plays for a while then I hear her counting out notes while she pauses, that would be while the other band members would be playing, then she starts back playing again. LOL


----------



## NubianFan

That's funny Lacie.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's good she sounds good  she in band at school?


----------



## NubianFan

yeah she is in band and this is only her second year in band. She had never picked up a saxophone beforehand. I am really impressed with this band teacher, he brings the kids a very long way in a very short time. I really like him and my daughter just loves him. A lot of the kids say he is weird and my daughter says he is weird too but she says he is nice and she really likes him a lot.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's good


----------



## goathiker

That's neat. My youngest son plays the Clarinet. 

Well, everyone has warm water, hay, and plenty of bedding. I had to put Bean in with the does. He wasn't being allowed in the lean to. He has ice all frozen in his hair poor guy.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That's exactly why I left Oregon! Poor Bean, glad everyone's got some clean bedding. I just did the same with all my critters


----------



## goathiker

Well...It's only clean on top


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, that's what I did too.


----------



## Texaslass

Jill, I didn't know that goats ever had green eyes! :shock: Shows what I know! :lol: 
Well, I can't stay, g'night everybody! Sleep well and get better if you're ill!


----------



## goathiker

They're not really green though. They are such a light translucent yellow that they look green.


----------



## goatygirl

I play Baritone in my school band!
Its like a super sized tuba


----------



## nchen7

I used to play sax, started with piano, then stuck it out with violin for a LONG time

OLYMPICS START TODAY!!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Morning all... This is too early for me to be awake..  lol


----------



## goatygirl

The Olympics started yesterday


----------



## fishin816

Good morning everyone! I have great news!!! I didnt have to go iceskating today! Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Oh and I have a question, remember that post I started for the friend who raises boers? And all the syptoms the baby was having? Well Lil Tat is doing the same thing that baby was!!!!!!!! He is playing, eating, pestering mom, but he just hunches up in a ball. What is wrong with him? And what can I do for it?


----------



## fishin816

I am watching Houston SPCA, worst cases, I am ahocked people would do that to those poor, innocent animals!


----------



## NubianFan

I dabbled at piano but I really can't play anything. 
And Cade I don't think I would be able to even watch that show....


----------



## fishin816

NubianFan said:


> I dabbled at piano but I really can't play anything.
> And Cade I don't think I would be able to even watch that show....


I don't even know how I was able to......


----------



## NubianFan

that's just sad


----------



## fishin816

I am watching Houston SPCA, worst cases, I am ahocked people would do that to those poor, innocent animals!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Hello :smile: Yes, I still live. :wink: :smile:

It's been HECTIC lately! Hence, why I haven't been on in forever. Dairy bowl is meeting twice a week clap: :grin; I've got two Scout meetings a week (+ Scouting activities that I do on my own); school; etc., etc. :roll: :hair:

Not to mention, I have drivers education coming after dairy bowl is over. :smile: :wahoo:

So, did I miss anything epic or life-changing?


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Oh, and I can't stay and chat very long.


----------



## fishin816

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Hello :smile: Yes, I still live. :wink: :smile:
> 
> It's been HECTIC lately! Hence, why I haven't been on in forever. Dairy bowl is meeting twice a week clap: :grin; I've got two Scout meetings a week (+ Scouting activities that I do on my own); school; etc., etc. :roll: :hair:
> 
> Not to mention, I have drivers education coming after dairy bowl is over. :smile: :wahoo:
> 
> So, did I miss anything epic or life-changing?


No just normal goat stuff. I had noticed you hadn't been here lately. Did you ever finsih that book?


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

No; in fact, I haven't even wrote since last time I was on here. :lol: :hammer: Too much 'real life' stuff to do, I guess. :wink:

I'm desperately waiting for March 14th! :sigh: Corvette will have kids! :smile:


----------



## goatygirl

I have to wait till April 16 until my goat gives birth


----------



## fishin816

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> No; in fact, I haven't even wrote since last time I was on here. :lol: :hammer: Too much 'real life' stuff to do, I guess. :wink:
> 
> I'm desperately waiting for March 14th! :sigh: Corvette will have kids! :smile:


 I am waiting very much for next month!!!!! I have 4 goats that had dates within minutes of each other....... Lets hope the process doesnt finsih that way, LOL. I dont think one of the dates was successful though........


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

goatygirl said:


> I have to wait till April 16 until my goat gives birth


And I'm having a hard time waiting until March! :lol: :smile: It's something to look forward to, though. :wink:

Well, I'm not long for the realm of TGS. Talk to y'all in... Well... 'A mysterious/unknown later date'. :wink: :lol: :wave:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

fishin816 said:


> I am waiting very much for next month!!!!! I have 4 goats that had dates within minutes of each other....... Lets hope the process doesnt finsih that way, LOL. I dont think one of the dates was successful though........


LOL, you'll be busy! :lol: :smile: The closest my does are to each other this year is 3 days! :smile:


----------



## NubianFan

Patrick I have been wondering where you went/


----------



## fishin816

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> LOL, you'll be busy! :lol: :smile: The closest my does are to each other this year is 3 days! :smile:


Then I have a doe due in June. And then we have like three or four goat shows to go to, so I should be able to keep myself busy.'


----------



## fishin816

Oh and Sweetie is due in March! 

I just got back in from the goat barn..... The goaties, me, and Diamond were iceskating.........


----------



## NubianFan

I think I may actually live, I finally FINALLY am beginning to feel a tad bit better.


----------



## fishin816

I just came back in from feeding the greedy hogs................


----------



## NubianFan

LOL I haven't even seen mine in a week, my daughter and dad have been feeding, watering, caring for them while I have been so sick. They probably think I am dead.


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, I need to go out and start the hot water hauling soon.


----------



## goatygirl

Then get to it girl!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ugg. What is it with people wanting horned kids?! I got another request for a horned kid.. Just this time a buck.. Never heard back from the person wanting the doe..


----------



## NubianFan

I dunno maybe it is a new tribe of goat warriors


----------



## NubianFan

so Skyla when do you get to see Mr YouKnoWho again?


----------



## ksalvagno

I guess offer them the same as you did for the doe. Not sure why they would want horned.


----------



## nchen7

Olympics started yesterday, but the Opening Ceremony was today. And yesterday was just qualifiers. Now, medals can be won. Go Canada Go!!!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Hello :smile: Yes, I still live. :wink: :smile:
> 
> Not to mention, I have drivers education coming after dairy bowl is over. :smile: :wahoo:


Oh no! Everyone stay off the roads! :lol: Just kidding Patrick! I'm sure you'll be a great driver  
They start y'all rather young back there don't they? :scratch: you gotta be 15 1/2 to get a permit out here.


----------



## goatlady1314

Im going to get my learners permit on monday! 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goathiker

My kids didn't get their permits until they had a job and could afford their own insurance. I was a mean mom.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> I dunno maybe it is a new tribe of goat warriors





ksalvagno said:


> I guess offer them the same as you did for the doe. Not sure why they would want horned.


Who knows Leslie lol!

That's what I did Karen. 
Not sure if I'll hear back or not lol.. I hate that.. :roll: it's like once I tell them a price I never hear back! Lol! And my goats aren't priced as high as plenty of other breeders around here.. $350-$400 is what I charge right now.. :shrug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

And Leslie, not till the last if this month.. :/ and then again about two weeks later.. Hopefully.. We are watching his G. Pigs.. I'm hoping (and he probably will as he LOVES his babies  ) he comes to drop them off/pick them up.. We'll see I guess.. I miss him.. His whole family for that matter.. :sigh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm 19 and still don't have my license lol!  I hate driving  
Luckily in NH we don't need a permit so I can just drive (with an adult over the age of 21 in the passengers seat) and such whenever..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> My kids didn't get their permits until they had a job and could afford their own insurance. I was a mean mom.


Not mean, wise! That insurance stuff is way too expensive!, I think they wanted to tack on $2000 for my son! :shocked:


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, it's spendy but, mostly it kept them off the road until they were a lot more responsible.


----------



## NubianFan

Skyla how do you get to work?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

My parents lol!


----------



## goathiker

Praying DH and DD make it home safe from the shop. They've made 35 miles in 2 hours.


----------



## NubianFan

Oh goodness that is scary Jill!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh my gosh! Is it a blizzard out their?! ray:


----------



## NubianFan

I didn't get my license til I was 17 and even then I rarely drove. But I hate being stranded and relying on others for transportation now. Like the other day mom took me to the doctor because I was so sick then she left me there and went to jc penny, I got done long before she got back, I hated having to sit there and wait in the doctor's waiting room So I called penny's and had her paged because she will not carry a cell phone. LOL I think the people at penny's thought I was nuts. 
I hate that you don't get to see him much now Skyla, do y'all keep in touch by phone or facebook or anything?
I have about given up on my crush, he still has yet to make any kind of move or give me any definite sign and I don't think he is ever going to. I guess we are destined to be just friends. I don't know. I am kind of depressed about the whole thing to be honest. He made me a promise to do something for me this week and as of yet he hasn't done it. It is a little thing but it is a big deal to me because I have made him promises, sometimes he has even asked me to promise him something and I have, and I have never broken my word. I just will be really disappointed if he doesn't keep his promise to me.


----------



## goathiker

Hopefully they've plowed out on the highway. They haven't plowed at all out here. At least I made him take my Trooper this morning so, he has a little heavier rig.


----------



## goathiker

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Oh my gosh! Is it a blizzard out their?! ray:


It's freezing rain on top of 7 to 8 inches of snow.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So I believe these are the ppm levels of the copper, selenium, manganese, and zinc in the multimin 90 :scratch:

15,017 ppm copper (this is per cc, it has 15mg/ml)
5,005 ppm selenium (5mg/ml)
60,068 ppm zinc (60mg/ml)
10,011 ppm manganese (10mg/ ml)


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> It's freezing rain on top of 7 to 8 inches of snow.


Oh my gosh! It's been raining non stop here, but at least no snow. Hope they make it back safely


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah I know what you mean.. I just hate driving so much  
Lol! That's kinda funny though! Lol

Yah it's a bummer.. 
No... I'm not about to call him (we weren't THAT close lol! And neither one of us are on FB.. Waste of time we both think.. And I have no clue what his email is and don't really know what I would say to him even if i did... 
It's a bummer but God has a plan and did this whole thing for a reason..
I just know in gonna start crying when I see them in a few weeks! Oye vey! Lol!

Hopefully he comes through for you.. :hug: does he know you've been sick?

Hope they make it home safe Jill!


----------



## PantoneH

Sorry for the sudden change in subject but my little doelings temp is 98-99 and shes not eating im sure its a rumen problem.... What can i do to correct it? Shes slowly starving and its a struggle everyday to keep her temperature up. Im feeding her whole cows milk with a tbs of baby rice. (When she will take it...)


----------



## NubianFan

yeah he knows I have been sick. He joked around with me about it a little. But he has never even acted very concerned. I may not have seemed very sick to him, I have complained a lot to y'all about how bad I felt but I really don't complain much to others. I will put it this way. My doctor came in and was smiling and happy to see me,( my doctor really likes me and is so proud of me for getting my masters degree) , anyway he said,"I bet you are sick aren't you?" He said "I saw your name on the list and I thought, Oh no, I bet Leslie Is really sick" Because I never come in until I am pretty sick. My doctor got onto me bad once because I had mastoiditis and he told me to never wait that long to come in again because I had let sinusitis turn into mastoiditis and he said that is just one step from meningitis. He was so mad at me about that. 
So I don't know if my crush just thought I had a slight cold or what, I really don't think he knew I was down in my bed for a week and couldn't even get up long enough to brush out my hair. My mom wanted me to go to the hospital.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

PantoneH said:


> Sorry for the sudden change in subject but my little doelings temp is 98-99 and shes not eating im sure its a rumen problem.... What can i do to correct it? Shes slowly starving and its a struggle everyday to keep her temperature up. Im feeding her whole cows milk with a tbs of baby rice. (When she will take it...)


Warm her up to 100°, give her some probios and a b complex shot, leave the rice out of the milk, see if she'll take it. If not tube a couple ounces in her. How old is she and how long has it been going on?


----------



## PantoneH

This has been goig on and off now for a 5days. She did great the day after we got albon for the coccidia. Drank 4 ounces at all three feedings. The next day and since to tonight shes refusing the bottle, wont drink it from the bowl, low temp, and i beleive shes 3-5 weeks old


----------



## goathiker

They're home guys, Thanks...


----------



## NubianFan

yay! Glad they made it in safely


----------



## PantoneH

goathiker said:


> They're home guys, Thanks...


Thats great! Sounds like it was a long drive. Ugh.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> They're home guys, Thanks...


Oh good!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's icky Leslie..  :hug:


----------



## goathiker

I'm glad the meds are working Leslie. I had to have my tonsils taken out when I was 16. Not a fun time. My room mate at the Pediatric hospital was 4.


----------



## NubianFan

He wanted to take mine out when I was 30 and I wouldn't let him. Now same doctor says he doesn't want to do it anymore. He explained his change of heart but it doesn't make much sense to me.


----------



## fishin816

I have huge cabin fever.......


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I have baby fever  

Mazie's ligs are tighter then they were a few hours ago


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I have baby fever
> 
> Mazie's ligs are tighter then they were a few hours ago


I wish I could get out to play with my children, LOL. But ya know, i'm not very good at iceskating


----------



## ksalvagno

goathiker said:


> It's freezing rain on top of 7 to 8 inches of snow.


That is awful. Glad they make it home just fine.


----------



## goathiker

Tomorrow I get to go play in the snow instead of worrying about my family driving and dealing with everything on my own. I'm going to make a snowman...


----------



## NubianFan

What about snowangels?


----------



## goathiker

NubianFan said:


> What about snowangels?


That will depend on how wet the snow gets


----------



## NubianFan

it is snowing here right now too, but I won't be out in it. I will be doing good if I stay in all weekend and feel good enough to go back to work monday. And I dread that, I have been getting calls from co workers at home already wanting my help with stuff. I can't imagine what going back is going to be like. ugh


----------



## fishin816

I just dried DQ's red velvet cake blizzard. Its AWESOME


----------



## NubianFan

Just once I would like to make a snow fort or an igloo or an igloo surrounded by a snow fort.


----------



## ksalvagno

fishin816 said:


> I just dried DQ's red velvet cake blizzard. Its AWESOME


So I guess you are no longer cooped up in your house.


----------



## fishin816

ksalvagno said:


> So I guess you are no longer cooped up in your house.


Mom brought one home for me. I won't be cooped up tomorrow though! I am gonna be free for a day


----------



## Texaslass

Hey guys, I can't catch up or stay tonight, I have to get up really early for the market tomorrow. Just saying hi-bye. :wave:
I've been busy lately, hope everyone's doing well.


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Hi all!!  

Sent from my HP 7 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goathiker

Hi, what's up?


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Nothing much really. How about the rest of you?

Sent from my HP 7 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## fuzyjack

Hey y'all 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Hey, pretty slow evening on the chat thread I think...


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

I can tell. Not to much to talk about tonight, huh?

Sent from my HP 7 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goathiker

Not really, a lot of snow, hauling water, one of my does is due in 4 weeks. Same ol same ol


----------



## fuzyjack

What's everyone doing? Anything intresting happen lately?


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I'm watching it snow and playing with my dogs.


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Nothing interesting. Still waiting for my girls to kid.

Sent from my HP 7 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

PantoneH said:


> This has been goig on and off now for a 5days. She did great the day after we got albon for the coccidia. Drank 4 ounces at all three feedings. The next day and since to tonight shes refusing the bottle, wont drink it from the bowl, low temp, and i beleive shes 3-5 weeks old


What breed is she? She needs way more than 4oz three times a day. Treat her for coccidia again and see if that helps, worm her as well. And get her warmed up.


----------



## PantoneH

Thats all she would take and the vet said not to overwhelm her. This is the same goat that was having problems before. Shes better now. Temp is back up to 102.2 and i gave her electrolytes.... Shes munching hay. From now on when shes laying down im just gonna bundle her up in a sweater and blankets. Its helped.


----------



## PantoneH

And shes a nubian.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

How much does she weigh? And is she skinny?


----------



## PantoneH

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> What breed is she? She needs way more than 4oz three times a day. Treat her for coccidia again and see if that helps, worm her as well. And get her warmed up.


My vet wormed her last week with ivormec.


----------



## PantoneH

About 8 pounds


----------



## PantoneH

And yes i can see her hip bones... Shes not too terribly skinny but its just noticeable that she has lost weight


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ok, well... was she always a bottle baby, or was she pulled from her mom at some point? If she's 3 weeks, I'd expect a kid to be close to 15lbs, 4 weeks should be around 17-20, 5 weeks somewhere around 22lbs, if they are low birth weight.
Has she ever drank more than 4oz, if offered? Have your vet worm her with Valbazen, at 1cc per 10lbs, orally (just give the whole cc). And treat for coccidia again. 
Just keep her warm, and try multiple times a day to feed her. Make sure the milk is warm, not hot and not cold. Keep offering it to her with a bottle.
Kids should be nice and well conditioned, no boney feel, they shouldn't be pot bellied, or sunken in, but streamlined.


----------



## PantoneH

Okay. And yes she should weight more. My lamaha kids are younger than her and they weigh 20 pounds at least and no she wont.... She drinks four ounces ove the period of about an hour. A little bit at a time. Maybe she had a sibling-their was a jet black buckling that looked like her ears and all except the color of his fur... And maybe he was getting most of the milk an she learned to forage and wont take milk? Thats what i was thinking. Idk. She goes out and eats grass. And leafs.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Will she eat minerals? Or grain? If she'll eat grain offer her a 16-18% pelleted feed, that will help develop the rumen and kick start weight gain.


----------



## PantoneH

Ive taken pellets and put them in my husbands blender (LOL) and grind them up to a finer easier to eat blend with just a little grain. She munches on it. Just a little bit though. One time she ate half a cup measurement of it that i put out. Maybe shell keep it up if i keep her hydrated. I think that was the main problem... Bc now since i gave her some Gatorade and she finally figured out how to use the dog door and get water shes looking better tonight. And no ive tried minerals. She wont eat it.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Leave the grain and the minerals out free choice (let her have access to them all day long) keep a bucket of water out there too.
When you blend them, does it make more of a powder out of the pellets? Mine eat them better when they are just full sized pellets, so play around with it a bit.


----------



## PantoneH

She eats better when its powdery. When they're big pellets she just mouths them and spits em out. Same with the grain.... I have to chop it up too. The things we do.... Lol


----------



## goathiker

Just a random thought, have you looked to see if she has a cleft pallet? She may be trying to learn not to get food in her lungs.

Probios, probios, probios, everyday until she's eating grain really well. Goats Prefer brand is about the best I used and it can be mixed in her milk or her grain. 

Ask your feed store about milk pellets. I've used them before. They are made to replace horse milk. They do work...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So true  I have a milker who won't eat her grain unless each type is divided into separate rows in her bucket! :eyeroll: she's spoiled


----------



## PantoneH

goathiker said:


> Just a random thought, have you looked to see if she has a cleft pallet? She may be trying to learn not to get food in her lungs.
> 
> Probios, probios, probios, everyday until she's eating grain really well. Goats Prefer brand is about the best I used and it can be mixed in her milk or her grain.
> 
> Ask your feed store about milk pellets. I've used them before. They are made to replace horse milk. They do work...


How do i check for that? And i can look for that. My vet may also know where i can get some


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Wow, never heard of a milk pellet! *leaving to look this up...*


----------



## PantoneH

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> So true  I have a milker who won't eat her grain unless each type is divided into separate rows in her bucket! :eyeroll: she's spoiled


Lol!!!! Thats funny


----------



## PantoneH

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Wow, never heard of a milk pellet! *leaving to look this up...*


Ditto


----------



## PantoneH

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Wow, never heard of a milk pellet! *leaving to look this up...*


You know what that makes sense as to why she didnt nurse her dam. Why she cant lath on a bottle. Why it takes her so long to drink a bottle. D: i hope she doesnt have that.


----------



## goathiker

You can see a cleft pallet with flash light. Her upper pallet will be split.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Open her mouth and look for any abnormalities, or feel around in there.


----------



## PantoneH

Theres a line right in the middle


----------



## PantoneH

Feels like a v shape at the top of her mouth ); omg im going to cry.


----------



## PantoneH

Okay i looked and i didn't see any hole. I never noticed any dribbling milk from her nose


----------



## goathiker

Okay, well that's a good thing. We have ruled out the dirty little secret of giving Ivomec to a pregnant doe. 

Alright, I'm going to go read all your threads again and see if I can spot something...


----------



## PantoneH

Well both since ive had to baby her so much. But i dont see any holes.... Or feel any. Should she not have a line at all in the middle of the top of her moth?


----------



## PantoneH

Swept my pinky finger through her mouth.... Couldn't feel any holes just that line. I will double check in the morning when i have better lighting. Ill let you know.


----------



## goathiker

Sorry, I changed my post when I saw your answer. I'll be back here soon.


----------



## goathiker

Her upper pallet should have ridges in the front part and then go smooth and V shaped towards the back. A line isn't going to make any difference at all.


----------



## PantoneH

goathiker said:


> Okay, well that's a good thing. We have ruled out the dirty little secret of giving Ivomec to a pregnant doe.
> 
> Alright, I'm going to go read all your threads again and see if I can spot something...


Ok! Maybe im doing something wrong.  let me know


----------



## goathiker

Okay, first thing that jumps out at me is that that is NOT a Nubian kid. She's probably a Kinder and older than you think. Okay off to read some more...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Morning  :wave:


----------



## fishin816

Hi everyone


----------



## nchen7

Morning! More olympics watching!! Love winter olympics!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Can't say I've actually ever watched any of it.. Lol!

Mazie's ligs are low again and her udder filled some more.. I HATE checking ligs!! I stink at it! LOL! And Mazie is no help! The quick feel/grab I got I could 'touch' my fingers on the other side.. So.. Idk.. That's sorta how it was last night (before they came back :roll: ) and then my mom felt and said she could still feel them.. Well she isn't home to come feel then now lol! So idk what to think! Oye vey! Darn ligs


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Can't say I've actually ever watched any of it.. Lol!
> 
> Mazie's ligs are low again and her udder filled some more.. I HATE checking ligs!! I stink at it! LOL! And Mazie is no help! The quick feel/grab I got I could 'touch' my fingers on the other side.. So.. Idk.. That's sorta how it was last night (before theyptha came back :roll: ) and then my mom felt and said she could still feel them.. Well she isn't home to come feel then now lol! So idk what to think! Oye vey! Darn ligs


Its the Does Code of Honor!!!!!! That code is so true!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol!


----------



## nchen7

I really enjoy the winter olympics. Its a much faster pace sports than the summer, and there aren't quite as many events so you have a chance of keeping track of what's going on and being able to watch most of it.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm not into sports and such so that has never really interested me :shrug:


----------



## fishin816

Im sorry...... But i hate sports


----------



## goatygirl

Does code of honor


----------



## fishin816

goatygirl said:


> Does code of honor


You dont know the Does Code of honor?!?!? Olivia! All goat breeders must know it if they are kidding!!!!


----------



## nchen7

I think its fun, watching people who have worked hard towards their dream of representing their country on an international scale. Its exciting!


----------



## fishin816

I put Blaze in with Stardust and Magic. He wasnt really interested in anything but the yummy hay, so I took the hay and left him and the girls in the stall. I hope their dates are succesful!!!!!!


----------



## PantoneH

goathiker said:


> Okay, first thing that jumps out at me is that that is NOT a Nubian kid. She's probably a Kinder and older than you think. Okay off to read some more...


Thats what i thought. I got to thinking about that bc her ears aren't as long as they should be. Her mom looked like a pygmy


----------



## PantoneH

fishin816 said:


> I put Blaze in with Stardust and Magic. He wasnt really interested in anything but the yummy hay, so I took the hay and left him and the girls in the stall. I hope their dates are succesful!!!!!!


GoodD luck!!!!!


----------



## fishin816

PantoneH said:


> GoodD luck!!!!!


He is not even a year old, so he isnt really interested with them. I might leave them together for a few days if nothing happens today


----------



## PantoneH

Wow! My pygmy is already trying to get busy with my girls LOL and hes four months old! Little horn dog


----------



## fishin816

PantoneH said:


> Wow! My pygmy is already trying to get busy with my girls LOL and hes four months old! Little horn dog


Well.................... Pygmys are feisty though right? Lol


----------



## PantoneH

Lol yeah. Hes getting nuetered tho


----------



## fishin816

PantoneH said:


> Lol yeah. Hes getting nuetered tho


That hasnt stopped my wether. ROFL!!!!!


----------



## fishin816

PantoneH said:


> Lol yeah. Hes getting nuetered tho


That hasnt stopped my wether...........


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Good afternoon, all!  

Sent from my HP 7 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatygirl

As herd you the first time


----------



## PantoneH

Really?! He harasses everyone still? LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

some wethers just don't get the memo that they are wethers! :lol:


----------



## PantoneH

Haha


----------



## goatygirl

It will take awhile until he realizes that the kids in the spring are not his then he will get the memo


----------



## NubianFan

I am not a sports person, but I love the winter Olympics. problem is without a tv I can't even watch any of it.


----------



## NubianFan

So I am actually able to sit up in my recliner on the end of my couch today. I sat up for about two hours earlier and mom came over for a while. I got so tired and sick to my stomach I had to go lay down and sleep for a while. I am back in the recliner now, while I have some chicken patties in the oven. I have been able to load the dishwasher and wash a load of dishes and wash a load of laundry. So I am getting a tiny bit better.


----------



## nchen7

I watch all of it online. the local tv stations here block everyone else's coverage so they have their own, which is crap. I get the Canadian feed for it......


----------



## nchen7

that's great you're feeling better Leslie!


----------



## NubianFan

oh you can watch it online? if so I could probably watch it after all.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Glad to hear it Leslie!


----------



## ksalvagno

Glad you are slowly feeling better.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

And her ligs are back AGAIN!! :hair: darned doe!


----------



## NubianFan

She just wants to drive you crazy Skyla, don't you have to work another long shift today? Or am I imagining that, anyway you want her to go on a day you don't have to work all day.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well she's doing a good job! Lol! I hate this part! 

I'm working 5:30 to 11 tonight.. Have tomorrow off and then 12 to 7:30 on Monday.. Then the rest of the week off...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

She'll have them while you're gone, working the late shift :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lacie! Don't laugh about such things!! That would NOT be cool! Lol! I don't think she is going tonight though  I say tomorrow or Monday.. My mom thinks Monday.. Wouldn't surprise me if she drags it out till Tuesday either..


----------



## NyGoatMom

Glad you are on the mend Leslie  
I like watching ice skating....looks so fun


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Lacie! Don't laugh about such things!! That would NOT be cool! Lol! I don't think she is going tonight though  I say tomorrow or Monday.. My mom thinks Monday.. Wouldn't surprise me if she drags it out till Tuesday either..


..... :laugh: .....

I've now double laughed at such things :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

rude, rude, rude!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: Ok, she'll have them Sunday evening, around 6-9pm


----------



## fishin816

Or she will have them in the dead of the night like Gypsy did, 

Gypsy had started screaming at her belly in the morning, she started labor pains at about 10:00 then, then she kept us waiting all day, and at nine she goat serious about having those babies, so everything was over with at about 12:30 and we went back inside at about 1:30. I hope Gypsy doesnt do this with her other kiddings................. This is about the most hectic kidding season. I have ever had........... I pray Maize doesnt do this to you Skyla. LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's better Lacie  lol!

Cade, that's how Snap and her daughter are so I'm used to that  I actually like it so I know when to expect them lol! I hate FFs cause I don't know how they labor so it's interesting lol!


----------



## Texaslass

Suzi's in heat today, first time since she miscarried. Well, that settles the question of whether she's bred or not I guess. :shrug: :/
Jill, you said I shouldn't try to breed her first heat? That would kind of stink, b/c IDK if she'll even come back in until the fall. :/


----------



## fishin816

Texaslass said:


> Suzi's in heat today, first time since she miscarried. Well, that settles the question of whether she's bred or not I guess. :shrug: :/
> 
> Jill, you said I shouldn't try to breed her first heat? That would kind of stink, b/c IDK if she'll even come back in until the fall. :/


She'll come back in every 21 days. I am almost sure of it.....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Alpines do not come in heat every month like Nigerians do, cade 

I've rebred on abort heats, and it was fine. This is pretty much the last month alpines will come in until fall again. If it were me, I would rebred but it's up to you. She's had a while to clean out anyways.


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, she waited long enough it's fine.


----------



## fishin816

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Alpines do not come in heat every month like Nigerians do, cade
> 
> I've rebred on abort heats, and it was fine. This is pretty much the last month alpines will come in until fall again. If it were me, I would rebred but it's up to you. She's had a while to clean out anyways.


Ok im confused here. What are we talking about?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You were telling Sarah that her doe would come in heat every 21 days. Then I said they are not like Nigerians, they only cycle during the fall/early winter, not year round, like a Nigerian.
February is normally the last month a Swiss breed will come in heat, then they will cycle again in August/September, until sometimes February again.

She was wondering if she could breed her doe on this heat as she aborted the kids a little while back, and its unlikely that she'll cycle next month. I said yes, she's had enough time for her uterus to clean itself.


That, is what we were talking about....


----------



## nchen7

NubianFan said:


> oh you can watch it online? if so I could probably watch it after all.


yes, I have to block my IP address, to get the CBC feed from Canada.


----------



## ksalvagno

Cade, for some who wants to talk goats all the time, you aren't keeping up very well. :laugh:


----------



## Texaslass

Sorry I left, guys. Really busy day. And cold! 

Okay, then I guess she'll be spending the night with Storm.  

I have had a question for a while I wanted to ask; I did not know this until long after we got her, but Suzi's dam and sire were actually twins... 
She seems totally normal in every way, BUT there is one thing I've noticed...
This was her 3rd time to be bred- First time she was bred to an alpine buck, but I don't know his name or if he was reg. or anything.

Anywho, she had one doeling then, which was a yearling when we got them together (a whim of my dad's; we didn't really need any more, and I didn't particularly want them, but anyways...  )

Next time we bred her (2012) to a Nubian, (that we borrowed and used for all the girls), she had a single doeling again.

This year, she was bred to Storm, our FA buck, and aborted one kid, I think a doeling, though I'm not sure it was far enough to tell for sure....

SO my question is, do you think she's only capable of having a single doeling at a time for some reason, and is it possibly related to the fact that she is so inbred??
Otherwise, her kids have been fine, if a bit on the large side at birth, and very spoiled afterwards.


----------



## NubianFan

I would say that is probably just a coincidence Sarah. But I don't know for sure


----------



## fishin816

ksalvagno said:


> cade, for some who wants to talk goats all the time, you aren't keeping up very well. :laugh:


lol


----------



## fishin816

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> You were telling Sarah that her doe would come in heat every 21 days. Then I said they are not like Nigerians, they only cycle during the fall/early winter, not year round, like a Nigerian.
> February is normally the last month a Swiss breed will come in heat, then they will cycle again in August/September, until sometimes February again.
> 
> She was wondering if she could breed her doe on this heat as she aborted the kids a little while back, and its unlikely that she'll cycle next month. I said yes, she's had enough time for her uterus to clean itself.
> 
> That, is what we were talking about....


Oh! We are talking about alpines!


----------



## goathiker

So, I have finally found the LD-50 factors on goats. They are more sensitive to Gamma Radiation than humans and begin showing signs of radiation poisoning sooner with less exposure. 
Maybe explains some of the problems this year?


----------



## Texaslass

NubianFan said:


> I would say that is probably just a coincidence Sarah. But I don't know for sure


It just seems kind of odd to me. onder: I mean, 3 different bucks, different ages, and I know she was being fed drastically differently each time as well, so for her to consistently have a single doeling seemed weird. :shrug:


----------



## ksalvagno

goathiker said:


> So, I have finally found the LD-50 factors on goats. They are more sensitive to Gamma Radiation than humans and begin showing signs of radiation poisoning sooner with less exposure.
> Maybe explains some of the problems this year?


That isn't good. Does the radiation dissipate as it travels? Would those iodine pills help?


----------



## Texaslass

BBL, I really have to take a quick shower.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Jill, please explain what you are referring to....


----------



## ksalvagno

The radiation traveling from Japan.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sarah, I think she's just one to have singles. But then again... Gracie is my only doe that has singles every year, always bucks, with three different bucks... her sire is also her grand sire.. :chin: 
This year I'll give everyone a MultiMin 90 shot before breeding, and see what happens, it might be a deficiency. I'll get back to you on that in about 12-14 months


----------



## NyGoatMom

ksalvagno said:


> The radiation traveling from Japan.


 Haven't heard. I am truly bad about watching news.....or reading it.


----------



## goathiker

ksalvagno said:


> That isn't good. Does the radiation dissipate as it travels? Would those iodine pills help?


Karen, this is why I'm trying to get everyone to feed kelp. The good iodine keeps the thyroid full and doesn't allow the bad iodine in.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, just came back in from feeding.... it's day three of the rain, and all the rain going through the waterways that run through my pasture is up to my rear, and its starting to go over the banks. I tried to get a picture but it was to dark for it to show up on my phone, I'll try in the morning.

A drought they said  :lol:


----------



## fishin816

OK everyone, I am gonna kill the thread with a stupid new grain mix. If I did 51% alfalfa pellets, and 49% oats, barley, and BOSS. What would that protein be? So like half the alfalfa pellets, then half the other grains.


----------



## fishin816

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well, just came back in from feeding.... it's day three of the rain, and all the rain going through the waterways that run through my pasture are up to my rear, and its starting to go over the banks. I tried to get a picture but it was to dark for it to show up on my phone, I'll try in the morning.
> 
> A drought they said  :lol:


IT WOULD BE AMAZING FOR ME TO SEE RAIN! But I do have other good news! We are getting a heat wave this weekend! (40 degrees, LOL) so maybe it will melt up all this stupid ice and snow! YAY!


----------



## goathiker

It would be around 15% Cade


----------



## fishin816

goathiker said:


> it would be around 15% cade


wow!


----------



## ksalvagno

How long are we good to get kelp? I meant to have all my kelp by now but just haven't. I was going to order more next week.


----------



## NubianFan

Maybe that is what is wrong with my thyroid. Just kidding It has been going on much longer than that.


----------



## goathiker

Kelp will be fine for a while yet. The water it's self doesn't become radioactive. There's just particles floating in it. With the harvesting and washing the kelp, those particles should be taken off.


----------



## NyGoatMom

So, are you saying it is headed this way Jill? Very good video,btw.


----------



## ksalvagno

goathiker said:


> Karen, this is why I'm trying to get everyone to feed kelp. The good iodine keeps the thyroid full and doesn't allow the bad iodine in.


So would it be good for people to take kelp too and how much? Is cutting my kelp down going to still be ok? What kind of radioactive material is coming from Japan?


----------



## AVgoats

*Levamisole doseage????*

Wondering if anyone on here can help me out alittle? I am going to worm my entire herd with the Prohibit Levamisole Hydrochloride . There are two drench solutions on the back. One says to mix the contents of the package in one gallon of water (128 oz) then give 1/2 fl oz per 50#s..... the next one is a concerntrated drench it says to mix package into 17 1/2 oz of water and give 2 ml per 50#s. My question is.... what would be the best to give them? Also I measured out 1/2 fl oz an that came up to 15 cc in a syringe... does that seems right? If I do the concentrated drench that would be about 4 to 6 ml per animal. Im just confused on the doseage. Can someone help me...Thanks so much


----------



## goathiker

Yep, good for people as well. Even a teaspoon a day. It hides well in gravy and soup. 

Most of the radiation is Uranium 235. Reactor #3 however contains weapons grade pellets. That's the one that is still emitting most of radiation. It is hotter initially and then decays faster. Those reactors could keep burning for the next 30 years adding to the build up.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

AVgoats- Mix the packet with 17 1/2oz water. Give 2cc per 50lbs. Be careful not to give more than needed.


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Sarah, I think she's just one to have singles. But then again... Gracie is my only doe that has singles every year, always bucks, with three different bucks... her sire is also her grand sire.. :chin:
> This year I'll give everyone a MultiMin 90 shot before breeding, and see what happens, it might be a deficiency. I'll get back to you on that in about 12-14 months


:laugh: :lol: Okey dokey, I'll be waiting. Don't think I'll forget!  that'll be Feb-Mar, 2015.....


----------



## NubianFan

Has anyone seen Emilie or know what happened ot her? We've heard from Emma via texts to Lacie and we've seen Patrick but where has Emilie gone?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Texaslass said:


> :laugh: :lol: Okey dokey, I'll be waiting. Don't think I'll forget!  that'll be Feb-Mar, 2015.....


:lol: Alright, you better not forget!

Ah, 2015, it will be filled with even more bouncing babies due to all does I'll have to breed by then :greengrin:


----------



## ksalvagno

goathiker said:


> Yep, good for people as well. Even a teaspoon a day. It hides well in gravy and soup. .


Can people just take the kelp we feed our animals?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> Has anyone seen Emilie or know what happened ot her? We've heard from Emma via texts to Lacie and we've seen Patrick but where has Emilie gone?


Would you like me to find out? :shades:


----------



## goathiker

Yep, it's fine. You could even make capsules out of it...'Cause it's disgusting tasting.


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :lol: Alright, you better not forget!
> 
> Ah, 2015, it will be filled with even more bouncing babies due to all does I'll have to breed by then :greengrin:


:hi5:

I know, right?! I'll have, lets see.....
I'll have, 4, maybe 5 Nigerians kid sometime next year hopefully, and there's 5 family goats....
Oh, never mind, I can't figure it all out, we might buy or sell some before then. :lol: But hopefully lots of babies however it turns out! :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

I guess Lacie, I noticed she has been gone a good while. Kinda concerned because she was on this site a lot before.


----------



## ksalvagno

goathiker said:


> Yep, it's fine. You could even make capsules out of it...'Cause it's disgusting tasting.


Thanks!

By the way, DH says your the best and would like to visit GoathikerLand someday.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, I'll email her, too late her time to text without being rude.


----------



## NubianFan

ok, well it isn't like it has to be today, just wondering.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Too late now, I already sent it! :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Well, Suzi is spending the night with Storm, hopefully will be bred again. 
Ick, that means kids in July, hot! :lol: We'll probably be selling her anyways though, so it doesn't matter. 
I'm glad for her sake to have kid(s) again though, she's such a mama.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hope she takes! Have fun, sweating out there in the heat while she kids :lol: Mean while, I've got 18 days till I have to be on kid watch... in the pouring rain, and cold.... what was I thinking! :doh: that's the price I have to pay to get senior kids though :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Well, I better hit the hay. :wave: I feel like I was going to ask something else, but I can't think what. Oh well. 
G'night!

Oh, this is what it was!! :



SO awesome!! I had to go apologize to my goats for yelling at them and kicking them from time to time (only when they're _very_ bad, and they don't even feel the kicking anyway.  )They just stared at me. :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Hope she takes! Have fun, sweating out there in the heat while she kids :lol: Mean while, I've got 18 days till I have to be on kid watch... in the pouring rain, and cold.... what was I thinking! :doh: that's the price I have to pay to get senior kids though :lol:


Lol, I meant we'll probably be selling her right away, like I'm probably going to post her on CL tomorrow. 
We need to, to make room for another one in milk. I may have found one, but haven't decided yet. 

Okay, night for real!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I can't see it...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Texaslass said:


> Lol, I meant we'll probably be selling her right away, like I'm probably going to post her on CL tomorrow.
> We need to, to make room for another one in milk. I may have found one, but haven't decided yet.
> 
> Okay, night for real!


Oh.... I see. Well, hopefully you replace her with a nice milker


----------



## goathiker

ksalvagno said:


> Thanks!
> 
> By the way, DH says your the best and would like to visit GoathikerLand someday.


That would be fun.


----------



## goathiker

Oh, here Karen, just to add to your info.
http://www.beyondweird.com/survival/1hrrads.html


----------



## NyGoatMom

Jill....you blow my mind :shock: 

Leslie....you know who else hasn't been on? PiccoloGoat and Keren....


----------



## ksalvagno

goathiker said:


> Oh, here Karen, just to add to your info.
> http://www.beyondweird.com/survival/1hrrads.html


Wow, that is something. I'm trying to take it all in.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey guys... Just got home from work.. I'm so tired *yawn*

Mazie's ligs are back :hair:


----------



## goathiker

Wow, I totally read that wrong. I was trying to figure out why her lips were gone.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hahah!!! :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## goathiker

We are officially snowed and iced in. I love it, you can't worry about what you can't go do...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, I think we're officially flooded! Trees have been falling, and now the water is flowing over the banks, and almost up to the bottom of the bridges on the road. 
However, 4 years ago water was gushing over the bridges, so I guess we're not completely flooded, close though.


----------



## NubianFan

This weather is just crazy all over, really makes you wonder.


----------



## NubianFan

Well I guess I better go to bed, see y'all later.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Night Leslie

The animals aren't very thrilled with this weather either. It's a lake out there!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Grr, apparently these dividers my dad came up with aren't working well. Bettas got through and beat each other up. One is pretty much un-touched, the others have torn fins. They aren't as active, and one is still hiding in his cave so I am not sure if he is ok or not. My mom is going to stop by walmart so I can fix them.


----------



## goathiker

Oh man, that's too bad. Watch for Ich to set in...


----------



## Scottyhorse

The temp is up to 84. Will make sure the water stays nice and clean to help re-growth. The pretty halfmoon got his fins torn the worst. Dumb Bettas :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, they are funny little things. I kept 2 males in a 40 gallon for a long time. They partitioned off a corner each just fine. Then one day for no reason at all they got into it. Shoot, they were pretty old by then.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Wow, that must have been pretty cool. On another forum I am on, a lady has a 220g planted tank (and A LOT) of others, and she has 4 males in there.


----------



## goathiker

So, I just realized that my neighbor hasn't been home since this snow started and that I haven't seen one of his dogs for 2 days. If he left his dogs with no one to feed them, I'm going to be like majorly peed. I have no dog food to share either since I feed raw.


----------



## nchen7

Jill, that radiation stuff is scary. I hope they can stop the reactor at some point bc as of now, it seems like Japan is trying to wipe out north america (conspiracy theory???)


----------



## sassykat6181

NubianFan said:


> Just once I would like to make a snow fort or an igloo or an igloo surrounded by a snow fort.


My husband made a huge pile of snow with the tractor yesterday. Then he and my son dug it out and sprayed it with water, so it's iced over on top. Pretty cool! 















Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's awesome!


----------



## fishin816

Blaze and Magic had a date last night!!!!!!!!! Yay! Thats teo does that will have babies in like July, but thats ok!


----------



## Texaslass

I can't figure why the video wouldn't have worked for y'all last night- it showed up just fine on my screen. :shrug:
Anywho, maybe it'll work this time: 



It's really cool!


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Good morning all!


----------



## goatygirl

Hello


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

How's everyone's day?


----------



## sassykat6181

Great video! Thanks for sharing 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Morning/afternoon  :wave:


----------



## nchen7

Its been wet and miserable all day, so we've just stayed home and had a lazy day. Goats r antsy bc they were kept in, so they broke out of their shelters. I had to get them back. Silly things.... But of course, its kind of sunny now that the sun is setting


----------



## NubianFan

I feel like crud... I feel worse than I did friday and yesterday... this is beginning to get ridiculous.


----------



## ksalvagno

Sorry you are feeling worse. DH is still feeling bad. I felt much better today so I had to go out and do snow removal duty. We got a good 3 or 4 inches of snow. Now I'm tired so hopefully I don't relapse. But it was bad enough that it needed to be done.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So sorry Leslie  hope it goes away soon!


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Guess what guys! I have goats on the ground.


----------



## goatygirl

Yes?? And my goats are in the air?


----------



## fishin816

SMB_GoatHerd said:


> Guess what guys! I have goats on the ground.


I think she means she had some baby goats born...... Right?


----------



## goatygirl

hlala:Oh! Congrats!


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Sorry guys.  Yes I had goats born. My tiny little queen had triplets. But only 1 made it.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Congrats!! Sorry only one made it though


----------



## NubianFan

Oh I am so sorry about your two little ones that didn't make it.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lovely weather, yes? It let up last night, I took these this morning, and its WAYYYY deeper than it looks. The one picture where you can see leaves, is actually almost 6" deep. It is about thigh high, maybe a bit deeper in these pics, it's pouring again now, and getting deeper, but I'm not about to go back out! It was flowing over the banks last night, I imagine it will again tonight.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So that lady emailed back about the horned buckling.. Turns out it's a wether she wants.. (She was willing to pay the $350 buck price! Crazy lol! So I'm sure she will be happy when I tell her wethers are $200 less :lol: )
She is willing to pay up front no problem.. But can't get goat milk says she can't take him on a bottle.. My parents are willing to keep him till weaning.. But I'm worries he will hurt my does udders with horns.. :/ how big are horns by 8 weeks?


----------



## NubianFan

Shouldn't be big at all is he a ND or a Lamancha?


----------



## NubianFan

Daff wasn't even disbudded til she was about 10 weeks and hers were only about a quarter inch out of the skin.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It will be an ND.. 

I'm just a worry wart :/


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Very tiny, maybe 1"- 1 1/2" by then.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So it should be ok? No hurting my show does udders?


----------



## ksalvagno

Looks like you have flooding Lacie. I'll take the snow over flooding.

Skyla, if the woman picks him up at 8 weeks old you should be fine. Even at 12 weeks the horns shouldn't be that big.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Rats! I was hoping someone wanted to trade! Hardly ever get snow, just rain. But it's good for growing grass


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok thanks guys  
By weaning age I can then put him in with jr does in a separate pen away from udders... Or I can just bottle feed him myself and pen him with my LaMancha buckling till he leaves..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No Lacie.. You can keep the rain.. Lol! I had my fair share of that last spring!


----------



## fishin816

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Rats! I was hoping someone wanted to trade! Hardly ever get snow, just rain. But it's good for growing grass


I will G L A D LY trade!!!!!" I HATE THIS SNOW!


----------



## fishin816

Like my new avatar?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Very cute 

Mazie has no ligs!!  :stars:


----------



## NubianFan

should be soon


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Very cute
> 
> Mazie has no ligs!!  :stars:


Is it storming yet?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah I'm SOOO excited!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

fishin816 said:


> Is it storming yet?


Has been snowing for a long while now


----------



## NubianFan

I don't feel like going to work tomorrow, but I guess I am going to have to try to I have missed a full week already.


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Has been snowing for a long while now


Uhhhhh.......... Has it piled up so high you guys are trapped in the barn?

I dont know what Im trying to say here, I just thought goats ALWAYS gave birth in storms.......


----------



## NubianFan

no not always sometimes they give birth in stalls...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Some of my does give birth in the afternoon, on nice sunny days. That's where it's at! Kick back and enjoy the warm weather babies 

And then you have the does that kid when it's a down pour, or blizzarding/flooding and the temps are in the low teens...

On a side note... Hurry up Mazie!! Don't make a liar out of me! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL Leslie! In that case mine always give birth in stalls  

Cade, I've only had kids in a snow storm once.. This would be the second time if she kids in the snow.. All other times have been rain or snow free 

Haha Lacie! I hope she doesn't make a liar outta you! I want me some kids!


----------



## Trickyroo

Baby Hal was born on a beautiful summer afternoon 

Hurry up Mazie , the world awaits you


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yep she was  a HOT summer day  but a wonderful one 

It sure feels like it! :lol:

Well, I'm gonna try and get some sleep while I can. Talk to y'all soon I'm sure


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

BTW love the new avatar Laura


----------



## Trickyroo

Thanks  They all look like they have hang overs , lolol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! :lol:

Oh I have a video of Baby Hal for you Laura  I'll try to email it to you


----------



## Trickyroo

Yay  Thank you !


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Let me know if you get it  I sent it but not sure if it went through :/


----------



## Trickyroo

*Oh she is just gorgeous ! I can't believe how big she got ! I love how she is amusing herself , lolol !!
What a clown , lolol. She looks great Skyla *


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

She is such a clown! Her and promise alike! They have me laughing daily! Lol! 
 I need to get you more too


----------



## Trickyroo

She is a funny girl  Mochalo was being really silly tonight too , lol.
She was being goofy and bouncing off the walls and making all sorts of funny noises , lol. Her and Blondie and Pebbles . Blondie jumped on me again , but i think they are all just slap happy silly cause of not getting out cause of all the ice. They are all hopped up on goof balls now , lol.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha! That's too funny! Poor girls being cooped up from that darned ice  I sure hope it melts soon!


----------



## Trickyroo

I never saw anything like this ice on top of the snow ! Its a thick layer of ice ontop of deep snow , so when you break through it , its deep and not easy to pick your foot out of it . You can walk a few feet on top of it , then you break through . It will tire you out just walking a couple of feet ! Its just horrible. So , its not like you can go out for a walk , lol. You have to stay in the small foot path that was made before the ice came. It's driving us all crazy !


----------



## goatygirl

Its 3:01 am right now and I can't fall a sleep. I woke upin terrible pain in my left ear and my mom thinks its an ear infection


----------



## nchen7

Skyla, it should be fine with the horns on your doe's udder. my doe naturally weaned her baby boy at 6 months, and we don't disbud. his horns were about 4 inches then, and no injuries to her udder. mind you, she doesn't have a show udder, but still.....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks Ni  makes me feel better


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hope you feel better soon Olivia  that's no fun..


----------



## Trickyroo

Hey all  Olivia , feel better hon , that is painful 

Skyla , are you not disbudding ?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

We are, we just have someone who wants a horned wether..


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh , that's right , i remember now  My brain needs a caffeine kickstart in the morning , lol.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! 

I think I may just put him on a bottle when I get my Munchie buck so he has a pen mate.. We'll see


----------



## Scottyhorse

My dad just told me that my grandpa is going to pay for 1/2 of a Pygmy doe


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's exciting!! 

Mazie kidded with twin does


----------



## Scottyhorse

Oh that is awesome! Twin does, sweet  Going to keep any?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah  I am thrilled 

Not looking like it


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ok, so Emilie is alive  she emailed me back, all is going good-ish. She's still in a tough spot with her goats, her new doe aborted  but her boyfriend bought her another one for this coming Valentine's Day


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Good to hear it! 
Oh that's so sad  sounds like she is having a rough year..

Well that was sweet of him  he knows the way to a goat girls heart  :laugh:


----------



## NubianFan

ah! good to know she is mostly okay! 
I went to work today, and I survived but I had to crash when I got home for an hour or so I was so tired and sick feeling.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, she thinks just one slipped as she's still pretty large. But still, that's a bummer! 
I wish someone would buy me a goat! :lol:

Yay! You made it through the day, Leslie! :stars: :lol:

Skyla, congrats on the Mazie babies! ... but skimp on her grain a bit next time... She made a liar out of me!! :lol: just kidding, she deserves her grain, she has girls


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I was sick feeling at work too.. I tried to get them to let me leave early.. But it would have counted as a tardy so I stuck it through.. I still feel a little off.. But i think it's cause I'm tired..

Haha Lacie! 
She wasn't getting much grain at all to begin with! Not sure how much more I would have skimped :lol: 
Thanks


----------



## goathiker

Twin does are awesome. I'm sure they will be appreciated by someone  

Sidney, don't worry too much about the camp out. If you can't make it life goes on...We do plan a week at Clackamas Lake. If you'd all like to join us there, that would be fine too.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah  they will be  I'm just happy for does  we need does all around!  lol!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Jill, my dad said we will find a way to go. He and hid buddies switch shifts around all the time. So he is pretty sure we can go 

Also, we found a place where we can probably get feed peas! It's at a feed store about 45 mins away, and we have to get bulk. But I am going to call tomorrow and ask if they have them. The local feed store here said they should have them. 

Almost all the snow melted last night. So it's pretty nasty outside.


----------



## goathiker

It's raining like heck here. With the foot of snow to melt we should have some pretty good flooding in the next few days. I've gone over to the dark side for a couple months until the weather gets better...I picked up a load of LMF horse developer.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ugg.. That's the worst Jill...  happened here just a little while ago.. Yuck!


----------



## NubianFan

Skyla how do you post and show as offline? are you magic or sumthin?


----------



## Scottyhorse

What's LMF horse developer?
I was finally able to get some grain today. Oats for the dairy does, and a pelleted feed for the Boer girls. Sadly, it's medicated, and not the best ingredients, but it will work for now  My first show will be in April, so I want to make sure she gets into show condition. When we get peas, I may switch her over to whole grains. What is the protein % in field peas? 

How would you recommend getting her to eat more grain? I want to get her to eat about 2 pounds or so, tonight she only ate .5 to 1 pound.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

hehe! Yes I is 

No, it's a setting... I don't remember exactly where it is... found it while i was fiddling around one day...

So my sister has nicknamed the little cou doe Squirt lol  She is only a pound and a half so it fits  LOL


----------



## goathiker

Field peas run about 24% protein. She may eat whole grains better. They've got to taste better. LMF horse developer G is this one 
http://lmffeeds.com/products/breeding/development


----------



## Scottyhorse

Thanks  

Who are you using that for? Did you go run and buy a horse without asking us? :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Nope, I'm using it for my goats. I lost the roof to my feed room and I'm just going to take it a little easier until winter is over. The ingredients are oats, barley, soybean meal, molasses, and flax seed. Can't get much closer to what I mix by hand


----------



## Scottyhorse

Oh, I put live plants in my 25g and turned it into a jungle. Fish are happy. 







I'll give it a week and give it a good clean up and move plants around and trim.


----------



## goathiker

That looks really nice.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Thank you  It looked pretty terrible before


----------



## goathiker

Umm Ni, you didn't warn me here was another typhoon coming in this time...This one still has some teeth.  You're my early warning system you know...


----------



## nchen7

Typhoon??? Are you okay?? 

We got one yesterday too. Goats were kept in all day yesterday. They just layed around and ate. Today they may get to go outside and play in the mud. Lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Morning all


----------



## fishin816

Morning everyone......... I hate the flu


----------



## fishin816

Hey Jill! I am gonna kill the thread again, but this isn't for grain. What is the protein in my HAY? I have a mix of clover, orchard, and timothy.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hope you feel better soon Cade..

As to the hay protein.. I believe you have to have it tested to see what it is.. Cause it all depends on where it was grown and the soil and such.


----------



## ksalvagno

fishin816 said:


> Hey Jill! I am gonna kill the thread again, but this isn't for grain. What is the protein in my HAY? I have a mix of clover, orchard, and timothy.


You need to have it tested to know. The quality and cutting will make a difference.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Look how adorable!


----------



## fishin816

Cute!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Awww


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

They are just too cute for words


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Here's a pic of Mazie's udder Sydney 
It's pretty much empty lol! And don't mind the blood..


----------



## Scottyhorse

They are so cute


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I need more babies now  lol!


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'd like some babies in the first place  Carolina is due in about 2 months, still need to get Betty bred.... GAH!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! 
Not too much longer!  
Ugg.. That's annoying!


----------



## Scottyhorse

I know :/


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:/

Snap isn't eating again... :sigh:


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> :/
> 
> Snap isn't eating again... :sigh:


That goat is just giving you all kinds of problems!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It's just weird... I don't know what to do any more..  I'm gong in her calcium and Probios... But idk.. Would this work instead of the drench I have?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Whoops..


----------



## fishin816

So I will kill the thread again with another one of my stupid grain mixes, but this time I would like to know the protein of what I am feeding now.......... 

16% dairy goat feed
Boss
Alfalfa pellets
Beet pulp, 

I just need to find something and stick with it, and stop driving Jill insane........


----------



## goatygirl

Just feed them one basic feed that's what do that with our goats


----------



## nchen7

Cade, there's no one perfect feed for your goats. I think at this point you should find what's easy to get for you and work with that. 

Skyla, sorry Snap isn't feeling well again.  hope she bounces back soon!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I agree with Ni.. Or just ask Jill how she figures out the protein % so you can mix and match all you want without having to ask someone  make it a bit easier 

Thanks Ni. 

I'm wondering if she is even bred.. :sigh:


----------



## fishin816

It does work for me, I just would like to know the protein in it.......


----------



## goathiker

How much of each? Equal parts?


----------



## fishin816

Yeah equal parts


----------



## Scottyhorse

Ellie is looking good  (She is the caped Boer doe) Trimmed some hooves and took some pictures  









































Carolina was more like herself today since it was sunny 







These two Boer does are the same age.... It's amazing what good feed and/or good genetics make in a goat!


----------



## ksalvagno

Everyone looks good!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

They all look great Sydney


----------



## Scottyhorse

Thanks Karen!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Thank you Skyla!!


----------



## fishin816

Everyone looks really good!


----------



## goathiker

13.5% Cade...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> Thank you Skyla!!


:thumbup:


----------



## goathiker

Yup, they look great. Mine look like mud balls. I spied a cute little FF udder today though.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh how exciting Jill!  I love watching their udders grow


----------



## goathiker

Hers looks real good right now. I'm pretty sure that she will kid in March.


----------



## fishin816

goathiker said:


> 13.5% Cade...


Wow, so take out the beet pulp and add....... Suggestions?


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Hi guys... :wave:

Sydney, those goats look great! :smile:

Skyla, do you already have goat kids? Your avatar is shouting that message! : ( I'm jealous! March 14th... March 14th... March 14th... It's driving me crazy!!! :hair:
Your goat kids are cute, Skyla. :smile:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hey Patrick! :wave: Thanks


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Yup, they look great. Mine look like mud balls. I spied a cute little FF udder today though.


The doe pen is on a hill, so they stay out of most of the mud :greengrin: 
Carolina isn't due till April 28th, but I've noticed her teats look a little bigger and more pronounced?


----------



## fishin816

Where have you been?!?!? Glad to have you back on thw Chat Thread!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey Patrick! :wave: 
Yes, Mazie had twin does on Monday  I posted TONS of pics on my kidding thread 

That's an even better thing Jill  I'm excited to get Brook's clipped after she kids  it's looking really nice  
And I'm super excited to fill Mazie too


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey Jill... You have any ideas what else I can do for Snap? She stopped eating grain again.. She's acting fine and eating hay this time though..


----------



## goatygirl

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Hi guys... :wave:
> 
> Sydney, those goats look great! :smile:
> 
> Skyla, do you already have goat kids? Your avatar is shouting that message! : ( I'm jealous! March 14th... March 14th... March 14th... It's driving me crazy!!! :hair:
> Your goat kids are cute, Skyla. :smile:


My only doe is due April 16 I feel your pain


----------



## goathiker

She probably has a bit of stomach upset. As long as she eating plenty of hay, I know she may lose weight but, her instincts tell her not to eat rich food when she's off balance. Will she eat a few Tums a day? That would provide anti-acid and Calcium.


----------



## fishin816

I just figured out the protein in my first feed mix yay! Now I need Jill to tell me if i was accurate...... 

3 parts 16 feed 
Three parts alfalfa pellets
Three parts feed peas
Three parts boss 

I got 23.9% protein. Is that right?


----------



## goathiker

I got 17.5%


----------



## fishin816

goathiker said:


> I got 17.5%


Ok let me go back here and see what I did


----------



## fishin816

This time I got 20.7%........


----------



## Scottyhorse

goatygirl said:


> My only doe is due April 16 I feel your pain


My only doe who is pregnant is due April 18th!!!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Gotta head to 4-H. Will be back later


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> She probably has a bit of stomach upset. As long as she eating plenty of hay, I know she may lose weight but, her instincts tell her not to eat rich food when she's off balance. Will she eat a few Tums a day? That would provide anti-acid and Calcium.


No.. She won't eat the tums..  I can give her some pepto.. 
I was hoping to take the drenching part out  lol!


----------



## goathiker

16% grain
alfalfa pellets (16)
feed peas (24)
BOSS (14)
1 part of each since there's no reason to add it as 3's

16+16+24+14=70 4 parts goes into 70 17.5 times


----------



## goatygirl

Scottyhorse said:


> Gotta head to 4-H. Will be back later


What club are you in?


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

fishin816 said:


> I just figured out the protein in my first feed mix yay! Now I need Jill to tell me if i was accurate......
> 
> 3 parts 16 feed
> Three parts alfalfa pellets
> Three parts feed peas
> Three parts boss
> 
> I got 23.9% protein. Is that right?





goathiker said:


> 16% grain
> alfalfa pellets (16)
> feed peas (24)
> BOSS (14)
> 1 part of each since there's no reason to add it as 3's
> 
> 16+16+24+14=70 4 parts goes into 70 17.5 times


3*16 = 48

3*16 = 48

3*24 = 72

3*14 = 42

48 + 48 + 72 + 42 = 210

210 / 12 (12 total parts) = 17.5% protein. :smile:


----------



## fishin816

So just keep them all at one part? Or three parts?


----------



## fishin816

OH! I skipped a part! The last thing that Patrick did!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

fishin816 said:


> So just keep them all at one part? Or three parts?


Since all the parts in the feed you said where all the same (all where 3 parts), it honestly didn't matter:

16

16

24

14

=

70

70/4 = 17.5 :smile:

So, if all parts are the same, it doesn't matter. If even one of the parts is NOT the same as the rest, you need to add them up accordingly. :wink: :smile:


----------



## NubianFan

The ratio is the same so really doesn't matter, if every thing in your mixture is 3 parts then it might as well be one part. So let's say your part is a cup. If you have three cups of coffee and three cups of tea and three cups of sauerkraut and three cups of sugar your part might as well just be a 3 cup part and say one part of each, because the ratio is the same, NOW if you had three cups coffee but only one cup of tea and 10 cups of sauerkraut and 2 cups of sugar then your ration isn't equal so it would be 3 parts coffee, one part tea, 10 parts sauerkraut and 2 parts sugar,... does that make any sense?


----------



## fishin816

Ok thanks everyone! I will mix up another ration here..... Brb


----------



## Scottyhorse

goatygirl said:


> What club are you in?


I am in two clubs  One is a marksmanship club (shotguns, .22 rifles, .22 handguns, and air rifles this year!  ) and a goat club.


----------



## fishin816

Scottyhorse said:


> I am in two clubs  One is a marksmanship club (shotguns, .22 rifles, .22 handguns, and air rifles this year!  ) and a goat club.


We didn't have a goat club at my 4H, all we really did was plant stuff, and eat, and do crafts. I thought it was about animals.........

They did have one person come in and talk about goats though! Thats about it


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Every 4-H club is different Cade


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Every 4-H club is different Cade


I know but mine was just dull. So I quit.....

We just ordered the chickens!!!!! Yay! Yes yes yes! I got buff orpingtons, silver laced wyandottes, and golden laced wyandottes! I am so excited! I like need to go get the supplies for them like, now. I can't wait for the new chickens!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I meant cause you said "I thought it was about animals"

I know of a few sewing, cooking and garden clubs in my county, along with all the animal clubs  
That's just what I was saying 


That's cool about the new chickens  
My mom ordered 10 chicks  
Some RI Reds and speckled Sussex or something like that lol!


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I meant cause you said "I thought it was about animals"
> 
> I know of a few sewing, cooking and garden clubs in my county, along with all the animal clubs
> That's just what I was saying
> 
> That's cool about the new chickens
> My mom ordered 10 chicks
> Some RI Reds and speckled Sussex or something like that lol!


I used to have RI's! I really liked them, what hatchery did you order your's from?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

We used to have a whole bunch too..

Idk, we order them through our feed store.
It's a bummer they are taking turkey orders this year  they let us take the 'left over' ones that people never picked up or something..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha! I find this quite funny, not sure why! I think Walmart is the last place I would have thought to go for chopped hay! :lol:


----------



## goatygirl

Yeah but i would not trust Walmart. Sence it has been processed so much who knows what could be in there


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That is the same brand I but from my feed store  
No Walmart I have been to sells it.. Plus it costs more then I pay for it!


----------



## goatygirl

:roll:Oh Walmart


----------



## NubianFan

It is probably an online only item, but usually if you really want it, they will ship to store for free.


----------



## goatygirl

That must not be a popular item


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I have my feed store order it for me  plus I can get it much cheaper  I just thought it was kinda funny, never thought I would see it at Walmart!


----------



## fishin816

I am furious right now....... Two dogs I had never seen before came about 50 ft of the goat pen......... GRRRRR, they had so much nerve.......of course I had the pitchfork ready to defend the goats, and Diamond my GP were at the fence making sure the dogs don't try any funny buisness. If they set foot in the goat pen I will blow their brains out......... I hope those dogs don't come back!


----------



## goatygirl

Whos dogs are they


----------



## fishin816

goatygirl said:


> Whos dogs are they


I have no idea! I have never seen them before!


----------



## ksalvagno

Hopefully they won't be back.


----------



## fishin816

ksalvagno said:


> Hopefully they won't be back.


I sure hope so too!!!!!


----------



## NubianFan

yeah walmart online has all kinds of stuffins, I have been surprised and amazed myself when browsing their site.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Makes me want to search more random things lol


----------



## NubianFan

I have found all kinds of weird furniture on there.


----------



## NubianFan

how come no one has been chatting much lately? is it some kind of moon phase or stressful season I don't know about or something?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I've been wondering why too.. :/


----------



## NubianFan

well I have been kinda down and keep coming here to be cheered up and there is hardly every anyone on. I have thought if i felt better myself I might could stir things up in here and get the party started, but I am not in that kind of mind frame right now to be able to do that.


----------



## ksalvagno

Still getting better here. Been tired and going to bed early as well.

I hope you are finally feeling better, Leslie.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hope y'all feel better soon! :grouphug: 

So, what do y'all wanna talk about?  we can start something


----------



## NubianFan

Feeling better yes definitely but believe it or not still not totally over it, i have two more days of antibiotics and I still have to carry kleenex with me everywhere nad I still can't get through an entire hour session with a client without having to blow my nose. Which is so embarrassing to me I hate having to blow my nose in front of people. I think it is unprofessional also, but I can't help it I have to be able to breathe. 
I have been kinda down emotionally too. I think it is partially the weather and partially the aftermath of grad school and a whole lot to do with the cold front I have gotten from the crush recently.


----------



## NubianFan

Something silly and funny... have I told y'all about Princess (our cat) and my daughter and the saxophone?


----------



## fishin816

I feel perfectly fine, my nose is just running, I even got to go out to play with the baby goats today,


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I hate blowing my nose in front of people too! I hate it so much.  

:hug: 
That's a bummer Leslie...  :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Something silly and funny... have I told y'all about Princess (our cat) and my daughter and the saxophone?


No, but I'd love to hear it


----------



## fishin816

Skyla, how did you make such an awesome signature?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

What I have here? Idk.. I just fiddled around until I found something I liked


----------



## NubianFan

Okay so my daughter was practicing her saxophone solo on the schools saxophone because hers is in the shop for a pad that is sticking, but the school's is even more messed up with a broken register. So she can practice but certain notes she just can't hit right because of the broken register. So my cat Princess was laying in there watching her play. I hear my daughter practicing and notice she is sounding good overall but hitting the occasional off note. then I hear her hit a high pitched squeaky off note. then stop playing and bust out laughing. then I hear her say, "Princess, it isn't that bad" Apparently every time she would hit an off note Princess would put back her ears and when she hit that terrible squeaky note Princess put back her ears gave her a dirty look hissed at her and ran off. 
I told her she needed to tell her band teacher that her cat would make a good band teacher because she hisses at her when she hits the wrong note.


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> What I have here? Idk.. I just fiddled around until I found something I liked


All I can do is color the words...... :/


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Okay so my daughter was practicing her saxophone solo on the schools saxophone because hers is in the shop for a pad that is sticking, but the school's is even more messed up with a broken register. So she can practice but certain notes she just can't hit right because of the broken register. So my cat Princess was laying in there watching her play. I hear my daughter practicing and notice she is sounding good overall but hitting the occasional off note. then I hear her hit a high pitched squeaky off note. then stop playing and bust out laughing. then I hear her say, "Princess, it isn't that bad" Apparently every time she would hit an off note Princess would put back her ears and when she hit that terrible squeaky note Princess put back her ears gave her a dirty look hissed at her and ran off.
> I told her she needed to tell her band teacher that her cat would make a good band teacher because she hisses at her when she hits the wrong note.


Hahaha!! That's so funny!! :ROFL: I can picture that too! :lol:!sounds like my cat!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

fishin816 said:


> All I can do is color the words...... :/


Just click the different 'settings' and then preview it before hitting save  as long as you don't hit save it will keep what you have now and you can change it around and such till you find something you like


----------



## NubianFan

I can't believe that she would even stick around for any of it, I like my daughters playing but you think a cat wouldn't like the loud noise to begin with, but apparently she is fine with it as long as it is the correct note.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! That's just too funny! :lol: she's picky with her music I see


----------



## NubianFan

I guess so!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hmm wondering if crushed alfalfa cubes will work in place of the chopped alfalfa hay I've been getting.. onder:


----------



## NubianFan

I don't see why not


----------



## goathiker

Hey guys, Bean is sick...


----------



## fishin816

goathiker said:


> Hey guys, Bean is sick...


Who is Bean?


----------



## goathiker

...


----------



## fishin816

goathiker said:


> ...


Is he in a creek in that pic? What is wrong with him?


----------



## goathiker

He's in a tide pool on the beach.

He climbed over his hay rack into the wrong stall and ate all the pregnant girls grain this morning.


----------



## fishin816

goathiker said:


> He's in a tide pool on the beach.
> 
> He climbed over his hay rack into the wrong stall and ate all the pregnant girls grain this morning.


Ooooooh..... Does he not get oats and barley anyway?


----------



## fishin816

Wait do ypu have a beach on your property?


----------



## goathiker

He doesn't get that much...He's an almost 3 year old wether. He tends to get fat. 

No, the beach is a few miles away. I do most of my pack goat training there.


----------



## ksalvagno

Oh no. Sounds like my Tabitha. My goats got out and into the feed. Got her over the hump but can't seem to get the diarrhea under control.

I hope Bean gets well for you quickly.


----------



## fishin816

goathiker said:


> He doesn't get that much...He's an almost 3 year old wether. He tends to get fat.
> 
> No, the beach is a few miles away. I do most of my pack goat training there.


Ahhhh the joy of feeding wethers. I liketo spoil them but they just get SO overweight! Any suggestions on what I should feed my wether?


----------



## fishin816

Hey Karen, do you feed your bucky boys the ADM Meat Goat?


----------



## goathiker

Bean normally gets 5 cups of alfalfa pellets and 1 cup of whole oats twice a day. Keep in mind though that he is 250 lbs. and he works for his living. A pet wether normally doesn't need any grain at all.


----------



## fishin816

goathiker said:


> Bean normally gets 5 cups of alfalfa pellets and 1 cup of whole oats twice a day. Keep in mind though that he is 250 lbs. and he works for his living. A pet wether normally doesn't need any grain at all.


Hummmmmm,,,,,,, maybe I can give him a teeny weeny bit of grain topped with AC?


----------



## NubianFan

Sorry I had to go cook and eat something i was ravenous hungry


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hope Bean feels better soon Jill!  :hug:


----------



## fishin816

NubianFan said:


> Sorry I had to go cook and eat something i was ravenous hungry


Ok?


----------



## NubianFan

awww poor Bean, hope he feels better soon


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

What did ya make Leslie?


----------



## ksalvagno

Cade, I don't have any males now but when I did they got the ADM meatmaker.


----------



## fishin816

ksalvagno said:


> Cade, I don't have any males now but when I did they got the ADM meatmaker.


Ok ok, I will see if my feed store has it then. (If i do switch it will be from Noble goat)

What happened to your boys?


----------



## NubianFan

Nachos again but I finally used all that old nacho sauce so I made rotel cheese dip to go on top tonight.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:sigh: I think I'm gonna have to go back to pelleted grain.. Not all of my girls will eat all of the mix I have now.. My LaManchas leave quite a bit of the oats and barley and Snap hasn't been eating it well either... The boys and the others have been eating it fine... Oye I just don't know what to do...


----------



## ksalvagno

I sold them. DH couldn't stand the buck smell and we have less space for goats now. So just have the 3 girls.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Mmm! Sounds good!!


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> :sigh: I think I'm gonna have to go back to pelleted grain.. Not all of my girls will eat all of the mix I have now.. My LaManchas leave quite a bit of the oats and barley and Snap hasn't been eating it well either... The boys and the others have been eating it fine... Oye I just don't know what to do...


Add molasses


----------



## fishin816

fishin816 said:


> Add molasses


Or salt?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I don't want to add any more molasses.. The chopped alfalfa I'm feeding them has enough of that.. Plus, I would have a heck of a time mixing it in..


----------



## goathiker

You could try mixing a bit of sweet horse food into it.


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I don't want to add any more molasses.. The chopped alfalfa I'm feeding them has enough of that.. Plus, I would have a heck of a time mixing it in..


What abou dry molasses? Like Mor-lasees supplement?


----------



## goathiker

Oh, the alfalfa cubes don't have the molasses either.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> You could try mixing a bit of sweet horse food into it.


Thing with that is I don't have anyone storage space for feed... I still have plenty of leftovers from the last batch I made.. 
But I still think that the Munchie girls would pick through it.. That *may* help entice Snap... But I just don't know..


----------



## fishin816

Going out to feed the does..... Eek! Its late! I hope they aren't too hungry!!!!!! Brb


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> Oh, the alfalfa cubes don't have the molasses either.


Right now I'm feeding Lucern Farms Alfa Supreme forage blend.. It's got a good deal of molasses in it.. 
I was just thinking of switching them to the alfalfa cubes.. But I'm not sure I have time for the extra work of crushing them all up..

How much molasses is too much? The chop hay I have is pretty sticky.. More then the other one I had gotten.. But it's much cheaper.. I can't afford the less sticky stuff at $20 a bag every week..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

fishin816 said:


> What abou dry molasses? Like Mor-lasees supplement?


Never heard of that before...


----------



## goathiker

If they can order you the mini cubes, they don't need crushed up. Or you can pout just a tiny bit of hot water over a bucket of them and they will loosen up and expand.

What feed brands can you get there, I'll see if I can find you a good one...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'll look into them  I know TSC has them  

Hmm...
Blue Seal
Purina 
Dumor
Poulin 
Nutrena

But I'm not sure on what my feed store carries.. I haven't looked much into the Nutrena or Poulin but I won't feed the Dumor or Purina.. So I was just feeding the BS..


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Never heard of that before...


TSC carries it. It is made by Purina called "morlasses"


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I'll look into them  I know TSC has them
> 
> Hmm...
> Blue Seal
> Purina
> Dumor
> Poulin
> Nutrena
> 
> But I'm not sure on what my feed store carries.. I haven't looked much into the Nutrena or Poulin but I won't feed the Dumor or Purina.. So I was just feeding the BS..


Poulin is a really good one. Try their Sweet Dairy Goat 18%.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I don't think my TSC carries it.. I know that store like the back of my hand :lol:


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I don't think my TSC carries it.. I know that store like the back of my hand :lol:


Mine does


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'll look I to it some


----------



## goathiker

Nutrena contains some urea, has unbalanced CA/PH and is a very low quality looking food.


----------



## NubianFan

So does anyone have valentines day plans or hopes and dreams. I think I am taking my mom and daughter to this concert where they play old fashioned instruments like from the victorian era


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Good to know.. I wasn't finding much on it.. :/ I know someone who feeds it so my last resort was going to be to email him with some questions lol!

I'm looking up the poulin now..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> So does anyone have valentines day plans or hopes and dreams. I think I am taking my mom and daughter to this concert where they play old fashioned instruments like from the victorian era


Not me.. It's my sisters B-day so we don't really celebrate it..

That sounds fun though


----------



## fishin816

Valentines is another day to me, I will be resreaching goats........ Thats my Val day plans


----------



## NubianFan

I hope so, I am down enough I need socialization. We are also going with some friends saturday and doing something fun in the big town. LOL


----------



## NubianFan

Cade I know this is the goat spot, and I know it will give everyone a heart attack for me to say this, but there really is more to life than JUST goats... LOL


----------



## HoosierShadow

No V-day plans here. Probably a trip to the grocery store in the morning, and I'll get the kids some kind of treat for tomorrow evening - VDay cookies, or if I'm up to it I'll make a strawberry cake for them.
Hubby works nights, so he'll be at work tomorrow night.

Also, we're supposed to get some more snow at some point tomorrow.

Then there is the issue of this medication the dr. started me on. She said one of the biggest side effects until your body gets adjusted is nausea. Well OMG, I've had the worst nauseated feeling since about 6pm  I think I might have taken the pills to close together, so tomorrow I'll make sure I take them further apart.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sounds like lots of fun Leslie!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hope you feel better soon Candice! That's no fun 

I'll probably stop in at work for my check and next weeks hours..


----------



## NubianFan

Well we are going to research the licensing process first by observing the oral test process. So we are working/studying then we decided to have fun too. So my friend and I went all the way through the program and graduated together and now are getting our license at the same time, so his wife and daughter and my daughter are coming along to do something fun afterwards, I am pushing for a trip to the zoo but who knows what we will do. LOL


----------



## NubianFan

That doesn't sound like a fun side effect at all.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm




----------



## fishin816

NubianFan said:


> Cade I know this is the goat spot, and I know it will give everyone a heart attack for me to say this, but there really is more to life than JUST goats... LOL


Ummmmmmm.................. I am speechless


----------



## fishin816

Ok somebody start a conversation that doesn't involve goats then. I will see if I know anything you are talking about, LOL


----------



## fishin816

I try to have socialization, then I get mad at them, so I go to my comfort zone (goats)


----------



## NubianFan

well you can't expect people to be as accepting as goats. and you can't bend them to your will, kind of like cats....:greengrin:


----------



## fishin816

NubianFan said:


> well you can't expect people to be as accepting as goats. and you can't bend them to your will, kind of like cats....:greengrin:


Yeah I know, so thats why I get mad at them, because they like sports, video games, and they are just....... Grrrrr


----------



## goathiker

I'm making pig food for dinner


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pig food?!


----------



## NubianFan

I hope it is for your pigs dinner. LOL


----------



## fishin816

I thi k she might possibly mean ham or something?


----------



## NubianFan

Y'all I am weird...

I know, I know... Newsflash right....


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Hello! How is everyone doing this very snowy evening? (Especially for me anyways!!)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! No worries, I bet I'm weirder  :lol:

So Jill.. Thoughts on the poulin? I can't find much on it...


----------



## goathiker

Nope, for us...

I pulled into the little store here today at the same time one of the pig farmers did. He had his truck stuffed full of out of date produce. I got 100 lbs of Yukon Golds, 50 lbs. of baking potatoes, and a couple bags of Grapefruit off of him for a $10 donation...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm warm and cozy in bed  lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's awesome Jill!! Mm.. Some potatos sound yummy right now  :yum:


----------



## NubianFan

I dunno.... I am pretty weird. I mean, I am the kinda weird that looks pretty much normal, but. just. really. isn't. I am just enough shy of the norm to not be too noticeable, til you put it all together and see I am that much shy of normal in every. single. aspect. of. my. life.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians

Wow. That's a deal,Jill!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I'm warm and cozy in bed  lol!


Hahah! I wish. I still need to go check on the girls and kids once more tonight!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> I dunno.... I am pretty weird. I mean, I am the kinda weird that looks pretty much normal, but. just. really. isn't. I am just enough shy of the norm to not be too noticeable, til you put it all together and see I am that much shy of normal in every. single. aspect. of. my. life.


Sounds like me :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Yummy yukon gold taters. And grapefruit too, well sounds like he was gonna keep his pigs high on the hog. LOL see what I did there, high on the hog. :slapfloor: :rofl:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

SMB_GoatHerd said:


> Hahah! I wish. I still need to go check on the girls and kids once more tonight!


I just came in from that about an hour ago.. So I'm good for the night... My other two does due are also gonna go late


----------



## NubianFan

durn them, I wanted valentine's babelos....


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Well, I'm done kidding for this year. The last girl went tonight about quarter till seven. That makes my total of 14 out of 7 does. 7 bucklings and 7 doelings. :clap:


----------



## NubianFan

Congrats Sydney


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol! I did too! I'm guessing like Sunday... *maybe* Saturday.. But idk..

That's cool!  even is good


----------



## fishin816

SMB_GoatHerd said:


> Well, I'm done kidding for this year. The last girl went tonight about quarter till seven. That makes my total of 14 out of 7 does. 7 bucklings and 7 doelings. :clap:


Yah know what woukd ge great?!?!? 14 doelings!!!!!!!!!! That would be the BEST kidding season ever!


----------



## fishin816

Where is Sydney?


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Thanks! Well, I'm gonna go brave the foot and a half of snow (and gaining) and make sure everything is good in goatland.


----------



## fishin816

SMB_GoatHerd said:


> Thanks! Well, I'm gonna go brave the foot and a half of snow (and gaining) and make sure everything is good in goatland.


We are supposed to get 1-3 inches of snow............ Greeeeeeaaaaaaaatttttttt


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

fishin816 said:


> Yah know what woukd ge great?!?!? 14 doelings!!!!!!!!!! That would be the BEST kidding season ever!


Honestly, I think I did well, considering they're mostly going as 4-H projects. We aren't keeping any does because the buck we used wasn't 100% and we're aiming at a totally 100% registered herd.


----------



## goathiker

LOL he had over ripe bananas and limes too.


----------



## NubianFan

We have two Sydney's now Cade


----------



## fishin816

NubianFan said:


> We have two Sydney's now Cade


Oh ok........ That is gonna get confusing


----------



## NubianFan

Now I would like to have some limes. If they were still viable. I love making limeade, and I love lime in tea and I love lime in salsa yummmmm


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

fishin816 said:


> We are supposed to get 1-3 inches of snow............ Greeeeeeaaaaaaaatttttttt


That's NOTHIN! You should come here and get our 12" storms often


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> That's NOTHIN! You should come here and get our 12" storms often


Ouch....... I would HATE that........... Well I hate snow period so 1-3 inches is bad here


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well I don't want 1-3 either, but is rather that then what we normally get!


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Well, I was just outside and the snow is up to my knee. And I'm 5'4". I mean, I'm not tall, but its harsh. It's been a brutal winter. I have so many snow days to make up in June from school being called off this year.


----------



## NubianFan

ugh my head is killing me all of a sudden, I better say goodnight.


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Night! Feel better Leslie! :hug:


----------



## fishin816

Hey I have a real quick question, my buck Buster (mini nubian) isn't wooly like bucks get. Do mini nubians stay like that or do they get hairy like the nigerians do? Just wondering.......... He will be a year old in may


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Night Leslie.. Feel better. :hug: 

It could be that he's still young.. My yearling boys aren't as fluffy and hairy as my older buck..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm headed to bed too.. Night all


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Good Night all!! Stay warm!


----------



## fishin816

Me too. Night everyone


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Cade


----------



## nchen7

sorry I haven't been on much! my computer is tied up with streaming Olympics during the day, and we have friends getting married Saturday, so we're doing stuff with them in the evenings.

Jill, I hope Bean feels better soon! if anyone can get a goat through overeating, it's you!

Leslie, glad you're feeling better!! the story with your daughter's saxophone and cat is hilarious!! lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Morning all


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Morning all


Morning Skyla!


----------



## fishin816

Did you ever find out what grain you were going to use?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No not yet, but I still have plenty of time and grain left. So I'm gonna research it more to be sure I'm making the right choice


----------



## fishin816

I had a rough morning feeding today............


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

What happened? 

I had to move all that snow.. Yuck! It was no fun cause it rained ontop of it and then snowed again! It was HEAVY!


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> What happened?
> 
> I had to move all that snow.. Yuck! It was no fun cause it rained ontop of it and then snowed again! It was HEAVY!


The stupid bucks broke into their feed stall, i was iceskating again, i had to fight off the babies, fight the does for their grain, get plowed over by the dog, fill the water, make the baby donkey eat his grain, had to go to my house yo feed Patches..........

It took about 45-1 hr........ We were busy today. I did find the tractor keys I lost in December though! I looked down and there they were!!!!!!!!! Yay!

And it is supposed to start snowing at lunch today......... I can't wait...... (Says sarcastily)


----------



## sassykat6181

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Hey Jill... You have any ideas what else I can do for Snap? She stopped eating grain again.. She's acting fine and eating hay this time though..


Is she pregnant? My doe Luna went off feed completely for about 5 days when she was in heat.


----------



## NubianFan

So Dru is two months prego now is it time to cut grain?


----------



## fishin816

NubianFan said:


> So Dru is two months prego now is it time to cut grain?


No, cut it the last two months of pregnancy, so next month


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

[QUO TE=sassykat6181;1625137]Is she pregnant? My doe Luna went off feed completely for about 5 days when she was in heat.[/QUOTE]

She is.. Or should be lol! She has t come back into heat since I last bred her.. So she better be..


----------



## Scottyhorse

So, Sydney #2, what is your last initial? We will need to figure something out to make this less confusing


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Sydney B. SMB as in my username. Hahah! I don't know, a lot of people call me Sydnayy if that helps? lol!!!


----------



## fishin816

I am F U R I O U S right now!!!!!! Those stupid dogs were just snooping around the goat barn!!!!!!! The goats are locked in the barn but still, it makes me mad. If they have the nerve to come up to the fence........ I am gonna put a pitchfork through them........ Maybe. Lol. I need to find out who's dogs they are!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! If I let them keep coming back they might find a way to get in the goat pen!!!!!! Advice someone??!?!?!?


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Do you have a dog of your own around? I know that I have a Border Collie that will bark and try to chase the goats playfully but if another dog comes around, he is as good as shreds.


----------



## Scottyhorse

SMB_GoatHerd said:


> Sydney B. SMB as in my username. Hahah! I don't know, a lot of people call me Sydnayy if that helps? lol!!!


I'm Sydney F, so that will work!


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Scottyhorse said:


> I'm Sydney F, so that will work!


Well, that' good! lol :stars:


----------



## fishin816

My great pyrenees. She lives with the goats, but two dogs together is too much for her. I have a rat terrier and a mini aussie. But they are too small to take them on. I have three donkeys, but the donkeys won't go after the dogs unless they are in their pen...... 

I don't know what to do!


----------



## fishin816

I am Cade. C! If that helps any!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

I have no idea... So, in spite of Valentine's day, I baked cupcakes and now I get to pack for my competition tomorrow! I'm so excited.


----------



## sassykat6181

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> No not yet, but I still have plenty of time and grain left. So I'm gonna research it more to be sure I'm making the right choice


 I was feeding Poulin, but a feed store just opened and they are carrying CCC Feeds from a mill in Connecticut. Much nicer and more options. example: I can get 16% pellets with ammonium chloride for the bucks, AND its non-medicated 

With the Poulin, all they had was an 18% meat grower with AC and medicated.


----------



## sassykat6181

fishin816 said:


> I am F U R I O U S right now!!!!!! Those stupid dogs were just snooping around the goat barn!!!!!!! The goats are locked in the barn but still, it makes me mad. If they have the nerve to come up to the fence........ I am gonna put a pitchfork through them........ Maybe. Lol. I need to find out who's dogs they are!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! If I let them keep coming back they might find a way to get in the goat pen!!!!!! Advice someone??!?!?!?


 I know it sounds gross, but I've heard that if you pee around the area, the dogs will go away :?


----------



## fishin816

Hey bottle baby people, what kind of bottles do you use? I don't really like using a Dasani bottle for Elsa. What kind of bottles do you use?


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

sassykat6181 said:


> I know it sounds gross, but I've heard that if you pee around the area, the dogs will go away :?


"you" as in HUMAN? Cade, it looks like you're gonna have some neighbors calling the crazy ward! Or moving.... :laugh:


----------



## Scottyhorse

I used pepsi bottles.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's nice! 

If really like to avoid sweet feeds if I can... Esp. For my sr does/yearlings cause I feed a chopped alfalfa hay that has molasses in it...


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

fishin816 said:


> Hey bottle baby people, what kind of bottles do you use? I don't really like using a Dasani bottle for Elsa. What kind of bottles do you use?


I use a baby bottle, but it doesn't work too well and they have a hard time latching on. I've heard that pepsi bottles work pretty well with the pritarch (i don't know if I spelled that right) nipples.


----------



## ksalvagno

Are the dogs friendly? I would get hold of them and then call the dog warden to pick them up.

Had a couple dogs hanging around my house and they were very friendly. Got them in my garage and the dog warden picked them up. Never saw them again.


----------



## fishin816

ksalvagno said:


> Are the dogs friendly? I would get hold of them and then call the dog warden to pick them up.
> 
> Had a couple dogs hanging around my house and they were very friendly. Got them in my garage and the dog warden picked them up. Never saw them again.


Yeah, I have a pretty good idea of where they live, but why have I never seen them before and they are all the sudden reaking havoc everywhere????????????????


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I use soda bottles too


----------



## ksalvagno

Probably the owners just letting them run. I would still call the dog warden and let him pick them up.


----------



## fishin816

ksalvagno said:


> Probably the owners just letting them run. I would still call the dog warden and let him pick them up.


I am not gonna try to make trouble with the warden, I am not gonna push anything with them. I will see if they have a number on their collar tags, and maybe call the owner. If that doesn't help........................... The dogs might get hit with something........ Maybe. Lol


----------



## ksalvagno

Are the dogs really trying to get to the goats or just interested in smelling your property? We have found dogs are usually more interested in our dogs than our goats. DH pees around our property to keep unwanted critters off.


----------



## fishin816

ksalvagno said:


> Are the dogs really trying to get to the goats or just interested in smelling your property? We have found dogs are usually more interested in our dogs than our goats. DH pees around our property to keep unwanted critters off.


I have no idea what they are doing. The goats have been in the barn, they haven't been exposed to the goats scents. I guess I am just a worry wart.......

Speaking of warts, does ANYONE know ANY way to get rid of warts?!?!? I have a nasty one! It embarreses me to death!


----------



## sassykat6181

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> That's nice!
> 
> If really like to avoid sweet feeds if I can... Esp. For my sr does/yearlings cause I feed a chopped alfalfa hay that has molasses in it...


I am in the process of switching the about to be mamas over to the "lactating goat" feed they carry also. I too want to get away from the molasses based feed

Here's a link to the website. If you click products, then goats, you can check out what they offer. I'm pretty impressed so far.

http://www.cccfeeds.com/

Not sure where they deliver to, but might be worth a call


----------



## Scottyhorse

fishin816 said:


> I have no idea what they are doing. The goats have been in the barn, they haven't been exposed to the goats scents. I guess I am just a worry wart.......
> 
> Speaking of warts, does ANYONE know ANY way to get rid of warts?!?!? I have a nasty one! It embarreses me to death!


I had a wart on my toe. I used these band aids from walmart, they have a medicine in them that gets rid of the wart. It took a while, but I was finally able to get it off with the help of those things. Didn't hurt, either!


----------



## kccjer

fishin816 said:


> Speaking of warts, does ANYONE know ANY way to get rid of warts?!?!? I have a nasty one! It embarreses me to death!


Dr Scholls Freeze Away. Hold it on there longer than it says tho. It'll be gone in a few days

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Cade, use black salve.

In other news, Moon is finally making an udder  it looks like it's got about half a quart in there so far. 12 more days!
And Happy Valentine's day everyone


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Whoo! Exciting Lacie!! My two that are/were due... Not even close


----------



## fishin816

I need other options here. I put vinegar on it now, and vitamin e, and the goat soap. The vinegar has worked the best


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

When u was little I had some.. I just used the Band Aids too.. Worked for me.. I've heard duct tape works good


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> When u was little I had some.. I just used the Band Aids too.. Worked for me.. I've heard duct tape works good


I put duct tape on it every night


----------



## canyontrailgoats

The Amish method is to rub a raw potato peel on the wart for a while every day. Or you can soak a cotton ball in vinegar and tape it on the wart all day or night.
Hope you get rid of it soon, they're so annoying!!


----------



## fishin816

canyontrailgoats said:


> The Amish method is to rub a raw potato peel on the wart for a while every day. Or you can soak a cotton ball in vinegar and tape it on the wart all day or night.
> 
> Hope you get rid of it soon, they're so annoying!!


I have tried vinegar! Nothing works! I H A T E this wart!


----------



## fishin816

I am gonna put some vit e, vinegar and toothpaste (wiki says toothpaste will work!) on it tonight. Maybe all of it rogethr will kill it...........


----------



## goathiker

The chemical reaction between the vinegar and the toothpaste might be interesting.


----------



## fishin816

goathiker said:


> The chemical reaction between the vinegar and the toothpaste might be interesting.


Meaning...........????????? That sounds scary coming from you! Lol


----------



## goathiker

Vinegar and soda make a mildly corrosive foam.


----------



## Scottyhorse

That should take at least the wart off :lol:

I just need to rant about our internet.
We have to have satellite internet. It's very expensive each month, and we can't hardly do anything on it. Can't watch youtube, can't stream netflix, can't get movies off the TV, can't stream music, I can't text hardly at all (I don't have a phone so I have to use an app on my iPod, which uses the wifi) I can't get on email most of the day, I can't get on facebook a lot of the time, I can't use facetime, skype, (which is helpful for my friends who live across the state) or snapchat (again, I use it to talk with my friends who live across the state) It's so frustrating. And we can't get anything better out here. Also, if we have bad weather, we can't get on. It's tricky with school too. Sometimes I can't even make a google search, let alone get on here!!!


----------



## ksalvagno

That is a shame that you don't have other choices.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's a bummer Sydney :/ I can understand how that is.. Though only short term... My internet can get really touchy sometimes and just stop working (even though i have three bars :roll: )


----------



## fishin816

Is that gonna hurt me? 

I am watching Stranger Than Nature........... So stupid


----------



## Scottyhorse

I know they have this newer 'fiber optic' internet... I am going to see if my parents will look into that. I know that another Nigerian breeder near me (about an hour) is switching from sattelite to fiber optic internet. I will have to talk to her about it.... It's silly to get frustrated over such a little thing, but it is soooooo annoying!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

fishin816 said:


> I have no idea what they are doing. The goats have been in the barn, they haven't been exposed to the goats scents. I guess I am just a worry wart.......
> 
> Speaking of warts, does ANYONE know ANY way to get rid of warts?!?!? I have a nasty one! It embarreses me to death!


I'm just making one post, then I have dairy bowl tomorrow that I should study for! BTW: it's going better now than it did at the beginning. :wink: :smile:

Cade, though I HATE, HATE to admit it, I've had 13 warts on my person at one time! So the occasional wart is nothing for me. However, if you have had enough of your warts (and no other treatments have worked), try going to a dermatologist. They have some wickedly awful cream that you put on your wart that makes it blister. The wart almost always comes off on the blister. :wink: :smile: Just a suggestion... Believe me though, it is painful at times. (Coming from someone who did not cry when he broke his collar bone when I was 10 (I have a strangely high pain tolerance :lol, this medicine ranks around a 5-6 for me. (On a scale of 10)) Again, just a suggestion... They may have some more "pain-free" solutions now too. :smile: I hope they go away for you.

P.S.: it is nothing you can prevent. They just happen.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Good luck at your dairy bowl tomorrow! Hope you do well! 
I'll be prayin for ya!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Good luck at your dairy bowl tomorrow! Hope you do well!
> I'll be prayin for ya!


:doh: Sorry for my pathetic excuse for an explanation. It's dairy bowl practice tomorrow! :lol: :hammer: Still, thank you. :smile:


----------



## fishin816

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> I'm just making one post, then I have dairy bowl tomorrow that I should study for! BTW: it's going better now than it did at the beginning. :wink: :smile:
> 
> Cade, though I HATE, HATE to admit it, I've had 13 warts on my person at one time! So the occasional wart is nothing for me. However, if you have had enough of your warts (and no other treatments have worked), try going to a dermatologist. They have some wickedly awful cream that you put on your wart that makes it blister. The wart almost always comes off on the blister. :wink: :smile: Just a suggestion... Believe me though, it is painful at times. (Coming from someone who did not cry when he broke his collar bone when I was 10 (I have a strangely high pain tolerance :lol, this medicine ranks around a 5-6 for me. (On a scale of 10)) Again, just a suggestion... They may have some more "pain-free" solutions now too. :smile: I hope they go away for you.
> 
> P.S.: it is nothing you can prevent. They just happen.


Oh dont think i havent been to the dermotoligst. I have had it removed 7 times!!!!!!! Nothing helps!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> :doh: Sorry for my pathetic excuse for an explanation. It's dairy bowl practice tomorrow! :lol: :hammer: Still, thank you. :smile:


Oh :lol: well, good luck any way lol! When is your dairy bowl??


----------



## fishin816

What IS a dairy bowl?!?!?


----------



## NubianFan

Cade as I have explained before...It is a big bowl, usually made of crockery that you put dairy products in, milk, sour cream, cheeses whatever you have on hand....
LOL just kidding it is like Quiz bowl only with dairy question, or if you don't know what quiz bowl is it is kind of like jeopardy


----------



## NubianFan

Happy Valentine's Day everyone!
I just got back from the concert and it was AWESOME!!!! I really enjoyed it.


----------



## fishin816

Ok?


----------



## nchen7

Cade, if you go to the dermatologist for your wart, sometimes they'll freeze it off with a blast of liquid nitrogen. It burns/freezes it off and it won't grow back. I had it done on one of mine.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sounds like you had a good night Leslie 


Morning everyone


----------



## goatygirl

Any more babies yet Skyla?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nope not yet... Doesn't look like soon either  they just like to drive me crazy with this going late thing! Oye vey!


----------



## fishin816

nchen7 said:


> Cade, if you go to the dermatologist for your wart, sometimes they'll freeze it off with a blast of liquid nitrogen. It burns/freezes it off and it won't grow back. I had it done on one of mine.


Tried it 4 times!


----------



## goatygirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Nope not yet... Doesn't look like soon either  they just like to drive me crazy with this going late thing! Oye vey!


Maybe its the "Thing" this year. Every year it seems that the Nigerians are exactly the same. Like last year not a lot of goat consevied.And two years ago alot of goats had triplets. maybe this year everyone is going to be late.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Maybe.. 
BUT!! Brook has no ligs!!  so babies today!  I'm thinking tonight, but it will be today! 

Olivia, you know what time you guys are coming? I know between 10 and 10:30... But didn't know if you knew if you'd be closer to 10 or 10:30...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So one of our babies is sold  congrats Kelsie on your new little doe  she picked the brown one  who's name is now Paradise


----------



## ksalvagno

What a cutie pie!


----------



## goatygirl

Yippy!


----------



## fishin816

Kelsie will love her! She is so cute!!!!!!!!


----------



## sassykat6181

Anyone know if you can overdose ivermectin horse paste 1.87%? I set the plunger for 150 and it pushed to 500. Ugh! Wether weighs 50#


----------



## ksalvagno

Not a problem.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm sure she will  she loved them when she came to visit them  lol!

SassyKat.. I don't think so.. Do a search on it here.. I remember a few threads and if I remember correctly all was fine...


----------



## sassykat6181

Thanks


----------



## Goatzrule

That's a really good picture of her. (Mom saved it as a screen saver) yes she is really cute


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It is  
Hehe! 
I'll try and get you some more soon!


----------



## fishin816

I just put vit e and toothpaste on my wart. The vit e has seemed to be helping. I will leave it on all day and night. I hope this thing goes BYE BYE! I go back this motnh to get this stupid thing froze off again...... Maybe THAT will help.


----------



## sassykat6181

I drew blood for the first time today! I was so nervous, but after watching all the videos you guys put up, it was easy. I did shave them a little to make it easier. I drew on five does and got each on the first try


----------



## Trickyroo

Good for you !!! :thumb:

Congrats :stars:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Whoo!! Great job!! We still have three left that we couldn't get


----------



## fishin816

My wart looks great! The toothpaste and vit e made it look ten times better. I will keep doing it until it goes bye bye


----------



## fishin816

Hey Skyla, what is the status on finding a good grain? Have you found anything yet?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I haven't been looking... Been so busy here..


----------



## Scottyhorse

Glad the wart is going away Cade! I have those things!


----------



## Scottyhorse

My birthday is in 17 days


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Whoo!! Exciting!!


----------



## fishin816

I am drinking hot cocoa. Um um um


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'll be able to get my learners permit (turning 15) but I don't know if I want to... Hmm. :scratch:


----------



## goatygirl

Why don't you want to? If you learn then you can take a road trip to come see me!


----------



## Scottyhorse

:lol: I don't know. Not many places I have a reason to drive to. I don't know anyone here, really. I won't be there the day of my birthday like my dad was, though. :lol: I probably will. I'm more excited for show season than getting my license! :lol: There is a show in March across the state I could possibly take Ellie to.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm 19 and I don't have my license or drive  I don't like driving! :lol:


----------



## Goatzrule

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> It is
> Hehe!
> I'll try and get you some more soon!


Ok sounds good. Does your farm have a FB page?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No we don't. Just our website.. But I'll email them to you often


----------



## goatygirl

Your farm needs a FB page


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

I'm going to get my learners permit when the weather gets nicer. :smile:


----------



## goatlady1314

I got my learners permit on Wednesday 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Nice! :smile:

LOL It's funny when people market a vehicle that needs lots of work as "mechanic special"! :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Remind me to stay off the roads LOL


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Just to name a few: "driver side door only opens from the outside" and "tailgate requires a pair of pliers to open". :lol: Oye... VEY! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

We've been thinking about it... Idk... :shrug:

LOL Jill! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

11 more days..... it's creeping up :greengrin: now watch, she'll go five days over again :eyeroll:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ugg.. That's the worst! >_<


----------



## goathiker

Are you flooding yet Lacie? I have an ankle deep lake where my yard should be.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: I know! Last year I was like "okay Moonie, today's the day!" 5 days in a row!!! :hair: :wallbang:
I'm thinking twins....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! Yep, last year we had a doe go 4 days late last year... She kept acting like she was gonna go... Then act normal! :hair:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> Are you flooding yet Lacie? I have an ankle deep lake where my yard should be.


I was flooded, about ankle deep for about 6 days, it soaked in pretty quick though, now it's sticky mud everywhere, the kind that weighs your boots down ten pounds.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It actually looks like it's gonna start raining again, soon...


----------



## sassykat6181

We are getting snow on top of snow. Probably at 30" by now. Where the snow came off the roof it's at least 5 feet, and packed down hard. Goats won't be getting out for a looooonnnnggggg time I think Alaska sent their weather to Massachusetts this year


----------



## fishin816

Hey Skyla, are your does any closer to kidding?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Brook is getting closer... I say by tomorrow morning... Hopefully lol!


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Brook is getting closer... I say by tomorrow morning... Hopefully lol!


Or the dead of night


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

sassykat6181 said:


> We are getting snow on top of snow. Probably at 30" by now. Where the snow came off the roof it's at least 5 feet, and packed down hard. Goats won't be getting out for a looooonnnnggggg time I think Alaska sent their weather to Massachusetts this year


Haha, it's funny cause a few guys at work told everyone one day that I was moving to Alaska... A week or so later, I told them Alaska came to me! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

fishin816 said:


> Or the dead of night


That's what I'm expecting


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Here you go, Skyla lol: http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/cto/4308728345.html


----------



## fishin816

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Here you go, Skyla lol: http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/cto/4308728345.html


Lol! ROFL ROFL ROFL!!!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Here you go, Skyla lol: http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/cto/4308728345.html


Ummmm.... NO! LOL! That is scary!! It needs a new paint job! :lol: and besides, I can't even fit a bale of hay in there!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I can't even fit a bale of hay in there!


Yes, this is true. :wink: :lol: ROFL


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Ummmm.... NO! LOL! That is scary!! It needs a new paint job! :lol: and besides, I can't even fit a bale of hay in there!


If you can't fit a bale of hay in there, how will a nigerian or lamancha fit in?!?!?!? It is pretty ugly (not just saying that because it is pink! Lol!)

I say lol a lot


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL!! Or a goat for that matter  
I want an SUV or small truck of sorts


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

fishin816 said:


> If you can't fit a bale of hay in there, how will a nigerian or lamancha fit in?!?!?!? It is pretty ugly (not just saying that because it is pink! Lol!)
> 
> I say lol a lot


We posted at the same time lol!

It's a cool looking car.. Say if it was a nice red or black


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

You said you wanted to haul hay? http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/cto/4332246431.html


----------



## fishin816

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> You said you wanted to haul hay? http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/cto/4332246431.html


Patrick!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> ROFL!! Or a goat for that matter
> I want an SUV or small truck of sorts





Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> You said you wanted to haul hay? http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/cto/4332246431.html


Perfect match! :smile:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:ROFL: :lol: oh gosh!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Perfect match! :smile:


:ROFL: :slapfloor: :lol:


----------



## fishin816

The dogs were back........ This time they were at the goat pen. And the goaties were in the pasture!


----------



## fishin816

I hate this stupid game!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Is there anyone you can call Cade? Like animal control?


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

I'm going to call it quits at 6:30 today. :smile: 'Til next time, Patrick. :wave:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So just went to check Brook... She has a bit of goo and my mom said she thinks she saw some contractions on the cam! And Puffy's ligs are gone and udder is tight!! Oye vey!


----------



## goathiker

You might be busy tonight...

Guinen is losing her mucus plug and starting to fill her udder today, 18 more days on her.


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> So just went to check Brook... She has a bit of goo and my mom said she thinks she saw some contractions on the cam! And Puffy's ligs are gone and udder is tight!! Oye vey!


Here we GOOOOOOOOO!!!!! As Peter Pan says!


----------



## fishin816

My doe Daisy is loosing her plug. About 1-2wks. We should have babies


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> You might be busy tonight...
> 
> Guinen is losing her mucus plug and starting to fill her udder today, 18 more days on her.


Yep! LOL! Luckily we are all home so we will be good to have two go at a time lol!

Oh exciting!


----------



## fishin816

Snickers, Oreo, and Daisy are all bagging up. Daisy is loosing her plug. About a week or two, more babies will be here. 

And Oreo and Daisy will be for sale after they kid, if anyone is interested.


----------



## goatygirl

Are you got to spend the night with them


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'll be in and out.. We have a video monitor on them so we can see and hear


----------



## Goatzrule

oh, that will be cool. How many do you think are in there?


----------



## goatygirl

I'm guessing twins


----------



## fishin816

NO! Think positive thoughts! We need quad does! Quad or triplet does!!!!!


----------



## goatygirl

Her belly looks like twins


----------



## fishin816

goatygirl said:


> Her belly looks like twins


We atill need to think POSITIVE thoughts! Lol


----------



## goatygirl

Kids at least better than a single


----------



## fishin816

goatygirl said:


> Kids at least better than a single


Well yeah, but we still need to think positive.


----------



## goatygirl

Fine SIX!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I will say she hides them well  so trips could be possible  though quad does sounds nice!


----------



## fishin816

goatygirl said:


> fine six!


yay!


----------



## goatygirl

That's over thinking


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

I'm glad I'm done playing the guessing game for this year.


----------



## NubianFan

Lickin chicken anyone got some good chicken recipes to share, inexpensive ones with things you have on hand, especially if they use boneless skinless chicken breasts, because I ran onto a deal for them and I have an enourmous package of chicken.


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

I know a chicken recipe that only involves chicken breasts, brown sugar, minced garlic, and a small amount of olive oil. It's sweet and delicious!


----------



## fishin816

goatygirl said:


> That's over thinking


It is


----------



## NubianFan

That sounds good Sydney. That is the kind of thing I want something simple but different. I have several things I could make but I want to try something different but something that doesn't require going out and buying all new ingredients.


----------



## sassykat6181

NubianFan said:


> Lickin chicken anyone got some good chicken recipes to share, inexpensive ones with things you have on hand, especially if they use boneless skinless chicken breasts, because I ran onto a deal for them and I have an enourmous package of chicken.


We like "chicken with rosemary". Put white rice in a deep baking dish and lay chicken on top. Mix cream of mushroom soup, sherry wine, and rosemary together and pour over top. Cover with foil and bake. So delicious. I can copy and email that actual recipe tomorrow if you're interested


----------



## NubianFan

That sounds really good, but I just don't have any sherry wine....


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

It's nothing exact, but...
about 4 chicken breasts
about 2 tablespoons of minced garlic
around 1 or so tablespoons of olive oil
about 3 or 4 tablespoons of brown sugar

Brown the garlic in the oil, then once browned take of the heat and mix in the brown sugar. Have your chicken breasts in a casserole dish (or something deep) and smear the brown sugar, oil, and garlic mix onto the breasts and bake uncovered for 40 minutes to an hour at 450 F. 

Those aren't exact. Play around with it as you like. Just to give you an idea. It's really good and super juicy.


----------



## sassykat6181

You could substitute apple cider/ juice


----------



## NubianFan

I don't have either at this moment, but maybe I will try this one later. I do LOVE Italian cream sauces made with sherry wine so I have thought for some time about buying a bottle to cook with. I do have rosemary and I do love rosemary on chicken.


----------



## goathiker

I like Smokey Chicken. 

wrap chicken breasts with 3 pieces of bacon. Secure with toothpick. Lay in skillet on low toothpick side up. Cover and cook as normal. When chicken is ready to be turned over you can pull the toothpicks and the bacon will stay (pretty much).
When done place on a bed of Rice Pilaf or rice and beans, cover generously with grated cheese of your choice. Serve with Guacamole and sour cream on the side.


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

goathiker said:


> I like Smokey Chicken.
> 
> wrap chicken breasts with 3 pieces of bacon. Secure with toothpick. Lay in skillet on low toothpick side up. Cover and cook as normal. When chicken is ready to be turned over you can pull the toothpicks and the bacon will stay (pretty much).
> When done place on a bed of Rice Pilaf or rice and beans, cover generously with grated cheese of your choice. Serve with Guacamole and sour cream on the side.


This sounds absolutely delicious.


----------



## NubianFan

That does sound good. Everyone has good recipes.


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

I'm really enjoying these recipes myself. You should start a thread, Leslie! Just of chicken breast recipes. I would very much enjoy that.


----------



## goathiker

Here's another one Sydnyy.

Haystack salad

Cook ahead of time chicken breasts, chill, and cube.
In large custard dishes place cubed chicken, cover with shredded lettuce, cubed tomatoes, and chopped green onions.
Pour over the top Tostitos Salsa Con Queso
Serve cold


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> You said you wanted to haul hay? http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/cto/4332246431.html


I'll take it!!


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'm happy right now


----------



## goathiker

Awesome, what's up? Yeah I want the old International too, you couldn't even touch that truck for less than $6000 over here.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Wow! 

Well so I met this guy... But he lives pretty far away. We talk everyday though, and for a long time. He's really sweet and really funny. Tonight he said 'You should stop being so pretty, so the other girls aren't so jealous of you!' I don't usually like to talk about this stuff with other people, but he's just too sweet!


----------



## goathiker

That's cool Sydney, I hope it works out for you.

Hey, do you want an alpaca? I'm so glad they finally shut these guys down...
http://www.kezi.com/alpacas-rescued-from-farm/


----------



## Scottyhorse

Thanks Jill, me too  

Wow, poor guys  Do I want an alpaca? Yes. Do my parents want one? Dunno about that  My mom was interested in getting one though.


----------



## goathiker

There were 5 males in the herd so most of them are pregnant. I would love to have one but, I would want a very young gelding and they don't have any.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Maybe you could get a baby once he's weaned?


----------



## goathiker

Maybe...we'll see. I don't know enough about them to care for them right at the moment.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I don't know where we would keep one! :lol:


----------



## goathiker

So, how's your young horse coming along?


----------



## Scottyhorse

He's doing pretty good. Haven't been able to work with him much because of the terrible weather.


----------



## goathiker

That's okay though. Slow and steady...Plus you work on ground training everyday just caring for him. That's the most iportant right now anyway.
Okay, so if you are coming to rendy, I will bring your Christmas present to you. I will try really hard to bring the tank and stand. It depends on our old pick up working right. It's too big to put in the Trooper. We can figure that out as we go though. Do you guys come to the coast often?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Yeah, he is pretty pushy so I am doing ground work with him. He is making great progress. When we got him as a yearling, we couldn't hardly go near him when he had food!

We are planning, I still need to get my dad to find out what days we can go. I apologize for not sending hot Christmas present. Life started getting pretty terrible right after Christmas (when the last of it arrived) so it was kinda forgotten about, sorry!  It's still all packed up and ready to go. I'm getting my allowance again so I will be able to send it soon  

We don't come to the coast all that often, but we might go for my birthday. The rest of the family wants to go to the Vancouver (b.c) aquarium, but I also want to go to the coast again (even though the weather won't be super great) because I miss it! I will let you know though.

I should go to sleep now :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Hey you might find some awesome Japanese garbage. One guy already found a Harley still in it's garage 
G'night


----------



## goathiker

Hey, you could compromise and go to the Newport Aquarium and the beach. Then i could meet you on the way back. :wink:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Still no kids!! :hair:


----------



## sassykat6181

Chicken rosemary
6 pieces chicken breast
2 cups white rice
1can cream of chicken soup
1/2 cup sherry wine
2 cans (28oz) chicken broth
1 tsp rosemary 
Pepper to taste

Grease baking pan and pour in rice
Place chicken in single layer on top
Combine ingredients and pour mixture over chicken and rice
Cover tightly with foil
Bake at 450 for 45 mins (1hr if frozen)


----------



## sassykat6181

Chicken Marsala. This ones good too. It was actually one of those pre-portioned spice packs from the store, but I've made it again from the recipe card


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Y'all are making me hungry!! LOL!


----------



## fishin816

Stop! You people are making me want chicken!


----------



## fishin816

Hey people, I have a random question. I read on another website that copper bolusing frees goats of worms. Is that true? Does the copper really kill the worms?????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## goatygirl

I herd theat goats are not supposed to have copper


----------



## fishin816

goatygirl said:


> I herd theat goats are not supposed to have copper


THAT IS VERY TERRIBLY WRONG: Where did you hear that?!?!? Goats HAVE to have copper! They die without it. Sheep, however will die if they are given copper, goats and sheep are different ya know. So yes, goats need copper


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Olivia I think you are thinking of sheep  goats need copper. That is why we copper bolus them


----------



## sassykat6181

Goats certainly need copper. I've read that copper bolusing helps with barber pole worms. Do a search on here, there are a few threads 

Make sure to check your area for copper levels. Where I am, and because of high iron in our well, I need to bolus every 2-3 months. My grain has copper and I feed Sweetlix 16:8 minerals free choice


----------



## ksalvagno

Copper wire particles kill barberpole on contact. It helps with Barberpole.


----------



## fishin816

What about worms?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Barberpole is a worm  it doesn't kill all worms.


----------



## fishin816

Ok well then it looks like chemical wormers are the way to go then.


----------



## goatygirl

Than what is the mineral that sheep have to have but goats can not have that's why we never buy feed for both goats and sheep?


----------



## fishin816

goatygirl said:


> Than what is the mineral that sheep have to have but goats can not have that's why we never buy feed for both goats and sheep?


You are switching them around. Sheep cant have copper, and goats need it. So goat minerals have way too much copper for sheep, and sheep and sheep/goat minerals have WAY too low of copper levels for goats. What mineral do you give your goats now?


----------



## goatygirl

I'm not sure. I'll check when i go to feed


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Hey, you could compromise and go to the Newport Aquarium and the beach. Then i could meet you on the way back. :wink:


Yeah! That would be cool


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Cade is right.. You don't feed sheep and goat feed/minerals because there isn't enough copper in it for the goats


----------



## Scottyhorse

I curled my hair today. Boy oh boy do I have A LOT A LOT of hair!!! Arms are tired now


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^ haha! That's one reason I don't curl my hair often lol!


----------



## NubianFan

Congrats on the kids Skyla and good job getting that big boy out!!!
I finally took pooch pics of Dru and a size comparison pic of Dru and Daff and just some updated pics of daff to show you guys. gonna make a thread about it all in a bit.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks Leslie  

I'm no good at pooches but I'll keep an eye out


----------



## NubianFan

I posted Daffy and Dru size comparison and new pics of Daffy too if you want to see them, they are in a thread called Breeding a Stunted Doe yay or nay?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Just got a text asking about the two non-breedable does! Yay!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Jill, question for you,
I have like 20-30 lbs of all kinds of seeds and nuts. It's walnuts, Brazil nuts, cashews (out of shell), pumpkin seed, sunflower seed, corn, shelled and unshelled peanuts and such, so, can I give that to the preggo does?


----------



## nchen7

I'm getting eaten by mosquitoes...... hate those blasted things


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I sure don't miss that Ni! Yuck!


----------



## nchen7

you're telling me! my ankles are so itchy now.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I bet lol!


----------



## nchen7

how excited are you for all those bouncing babies?!?!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Training does that are in heat is a pain  Ellie was either trying to run, or not walk at all while I was working with her. We need to work on her 'pretty' walk


----------



## NubianFan

I am eating a delicious pear


----------



## nchen7

I haven't had a pear in months. I refuse to eat the imported gross, soft, mealy pairs that they sell here.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm having pizza


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I really hope Babette has twin does, she has 6 weeks to go, and doesn't look pregnant at all, even though she never came back in and her pooch totally says preggo. Hoping she doesn't just have a single  I'd be bummed.
Meanwhile Moon has 10 days left, and looks like she's got big twins, or tiny trips. She's bigger than she was last year, not by much, but she is.


----------



## NubianFan

Oh Ni these are delicious they aren't the least bit mealy. It is a red Bartlett, I got barletts, boscs, d'anjous, and red barletts today, they were 99 cents a pound regardless of variety. I bought 7 pounds of them. Daughter always takes a piece of fruit for lunch if I have it on hand for her to take. I also bought mandarin oranges, I have never had those fresh before only canned they were a bit tart but I liked them, and I got minneloa tangelos and pink lady apples and some limes to make limeade with. Yummmmm I bought some soup and I am going to start trying to take my lunch as much as I can and take a piece of fruit too.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'm waiting for dinner :lol: 
Going to color my hair again tomorrow, red of course. It needed to be done a while ago I think :lol: Weird question, have any if you ever wanted to dye your hair something like, blue? Or purple? I think it would be fun but I don't know if I would go through with it :lol:


----------



## nchen7

ooohhh!!! can't wait for more baby pictures!!!!


----------



## nchen7

Sydney, my mom is a hairdresser. she wanted to dye my hair purple or blue (not the whole head, but highlights). I can't rock that kind of colour, so I never did it....


----------



## NubianFan

I have always wanted bright blue hair every since I was a teenager. It would look stupid on me now but back then I woulda been smokin'... LOL My daughter had her hair blue on the tips with one blue streak but the school made me change it because they have a rule against hair of an unnatural color. So then we koolaid dyed it blue during summer because that washes out eventually.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I've dabbled in all the colors, Sydney.  My favorite was to have peek a boo colors on the underside


----------



## nchen7

Leslie, that's cheap for pears! down here, they're atrociously expensive. another reason I don't buy imported fruits and veg. when I say atrociously, think at least $9/lb


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Leslie, something to try. Put your fruit in your water! It's absolutely delicious, and gives you a snack for when the water is gone! 
Sydney F, I've never wanted to color my hair a crazy color like that but my best friend did something like that. She only colored the last few inches though. She has dark blonde/dirty blonde colored hair, naturally. First she did pink and blue, then pink and purple, then she did green and yellow until our band director made her color it back out. And it looked great.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I want red highlights! But my hairdresser said cause my hair is so dark they would turn orange.. Lol! I don't want that! Lol! I just wanted some natural red to bring out mine more.. So hard to see them less the sun hits them just right..


----------



## nchen7

I heard putting lemon in your hair helps lighten it when in the sun. cut in half and rub down your hair.... I've never tried but I'm sure google can help with the technique....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I want red highlights! But my hairdresser said cause my hair is so dark they would turn orange.. Lol! I don't want that! Lol! I just wanted some natural red to bring out mine more.. So hard to see them less the sun hits them just right..


No, you can definitely have red highlights, if it was going to do anything it'd go pink if it were done right, but it is most definitely doable


----------



## NubianFan

The lemon juice works to an extent but it is basically damaging your hair. It just increases the suns fade. you just spritz your hair with lemon juice and lay out in the sun. I did it as a teen.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I've been liking the purple or blue ombre hair. I just don't know how that would go over at a goat show or 4-H event :lol:


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Scottyhorse said:


> I've been liking the purple or blue ombre hair. I just don't know how that would go over at a goat show or 4-H event :lol:


That's what my friend did. An ombre from natural to pink then to blue. It was neat. She only did semi permanent, so maybe that's an idea... But she then had to dye it back to her natural color because our band director refused to let her go onto the field and perform with her hair dyed. :crazy:


----------



## Scottyhorse

I don't think my parents would even let me do it. :lol: Tossing the idea of putting some highlights of color underneath though. They might let me do that. Not sure what color I would do though... Hm.


----------



## NubianFan

I am thinking of going blond. It was actually before you said this tonight, I have been really down and was thinking about going blond to cheer myself up, probably a stupid move though.


----------



## Scottyhorse

:lol: If you like it, thats all that matters. I think it would be really fun to have colorful hair, but I don't think that would go over well here  Maybe I could find a wash out one that would last a few days or a week or something.


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Semi-permanant. For sure. I don't think it lasts more than a month. Try researching some brands. I want to try to go lighter without dying it but nothing has been working...


----------



## NubianFan

Try the Kool-Aid dying Sydney it doesn't last long, is really cheap and easy enough to do yourself. It IS messy though, so wear gloves and be careful.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Could I do the ombre thingy with it?


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

NubianFan said:


> Try the Kool-Aid dying Sydney it doesn't last long, is really cheap and easy enough to do yourself. It IS messy though, so wear gloves and be careful.


Oh! I forgot about kool-aid. I might try that myself this summer. (I'm Sydney too! This should apply to me too!)


----------



## Scottyhorse

I've been looking at the kool aid method, I may have to try that! Would be fun


----------



## fishin816

I have a question for Jill and Karen. My wether boy, Mystery. Was laying in the stall all by himself. The other goats were all on top of me, he ALWAYS jumps on me. He also ran from me when I tried to pet him. Hw is never like that! He is my friendliest boy in the world! I gave them baking soda, and I will give him some AC. He had thiamine deficency this summer, but it isnt that now. What can i do fro him?!?!?


----------



## fishin816

Oh he was eating hay and grain. And he was eating in the pasture today


----------



## Scottyhorse

My pregnant doe (due april 18th) was acting the same today.  She hardly left the goat house, and was laying down most of the day. When it's sunny she is out and the happiest as can be. But she wasn't today. :/


----------



## NubianFan

yeah you can do whatever with it, I did my daughters two different colors with kool aid, What I did was mix the kool aid with just a tad of hot water and a tad of olive oil, (like a tablespoon) I mixed it up til the color was all dissolved. Then I mixed that with the conditioner my daughter uses. I separated her hair out into the sections I wanted to dye. I applied the conditioner color mixture GENEROUSLY, then wrapped it up in aluminum foil. I pinned the foil up with clippys as I went. When I got them all done, I wrapped her whole head in a towel and told her to go watch a movie. When the movie was over I took it all down and let her rinse out her hair but not shampoo. it doesn't last but a couple of washes


----------



## fishin816

NubianFan said:


> yeah you can do whatever with it, I did my daughters two different colors with kool aid, What I did was mix the kool aid with just a tad of hot water and a tad of olive oil, (like a tablespoon) I mixed it up til the color was all dissolved. Then I mixed that with the conditioner my daughter uses. I separated her hair out into the sections I wanted to dye. I applied the conditioner color mixture GENEROUSLY, then wrapped it up in aluminum foil. I pinned the foil up with clippys as I went. When I got them all done, I wrapped her whole head in a towel and told her to go watch a movie. When the movie was over I took it all down and let her rinse out her hair but not shampoo. it doesn't last but a couple of washes


What are you talking about?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Wonder what color would look good with my red hair. Hmm.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Dyeing our hair crazy colors


----------



## fishin816

Uggghhhh. (Cries) I am scared now!!!!!!!!


----------



## sassykat6181

Lemon will make dark hair orange 

There was a lady on the chicken forum who koolaid dyed her white silkie chicken pink for a friends wedding. It was really cool


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> No, you can definitely have red highlights, if it was going to do anything it'd go pink if it were done right, but it is most definitely doable


Really? I'm not looking for a red red.. I want like a natural red.. She (and others that she works with said the same) that it would turn my hair orange.. So I've been scared to have it done...


----------



## Scottyhorse

My hair is dyed more of a natural red. But it has a hint of un-natural. I like it bright


----------



## fishin816

Where is Karen to help me with Mystery?


----------



## ksalvagno

What mystery?


----------



## fishin816

My wether


----------



## ksalvagno

What about him?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

fishin816 said:


> I have a question for Jill and Karen. My wether boy, Mystery. Was laying in the stall all by himself. The other goats were all on top of me, he ALWAYS jumps on me. He also ran from me when I tried to pet him. Hw is never like that! He is my friendliest boy in the world! I gave them baking soda, and I will give him some AC. He had thiamine deficency this summer, but it isnt that now. What can i do fro him?!?!?


Here ya go Karen


----------



## ksalvagno

What is his temp?


----------



## ksalvagno

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Here ya go Karen


Thanks!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:thumbup:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well... Bed time for me.. I *think* Brook will go tomorrow... We shall see...


----------



## fishin816

ksalvagno said:


> What is his temp?


I have no idea


----------



## ksalvagno

fishin816 said:


> I have no idea


Be good to find that out.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Really? I'm not looking for a red red.. I want like a natural red.. She (and others that she works with said the same) that it would turn my hair orange.. So I've been scared to have it done...


Essentially what you are after is to keep your dark hair color, but for it to have red tones right? Like say when light hits it you want a red shine (not super bright, but like a dark red that mixes with your natural color)? Not sure how it would be said out their but that's called tint/undertones here.

Low lights, or even a box dye that says dark-red, brown-red, black-red etc should get you that effect. Or mixing 1/4 or the red color your after with 3/4 of the color closest to your natural color.
Or get a dark red conditioner based semi permanent dye (like Special Effects) add it to some conditioner, and apply to your hair, then rinse out 

Anything can be done with hair color, and unless you bleach your hair to get the red in, it will not turn orange 
Bring a picture of what you want to her/him, they'll understand what you're after if you can show them, because highlighting would be putting streaks of a brighter color in and that doesn't sound like that's what you're after.


----------



## goathiker

Yep, look him over real good, get a temp. Were you wearing anything new?


----------



## goathiker

Sydney, I need a run down on your kids for this year. I would like to get a tiny goat for my grandson. I was looking at Janeen's moonspotted Kinder but, that would be a very long way to drive. Will you have a wether that will be cute and unique looking with okay pack confirmation, blue eyes a plus, disbudded, on a bottle and ready to go at rendy time?


----------



## goathiker

Lacie, the nuts would be fine. Just watch the amount of Brazil nuts each animal gets. They are insanely high in Selenium. I'd say only 2 or 3 a day on those.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hey Lacie, if I dip dyed my hair, would I have to bleach the ends for it to be noticeable (since it's red right now). I want to be able to see the color, but I don't want it to last a long time, and I don't want to fry my hair.


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Sydney, I need a run down on your kids for this year. I would like to get a tiny goat for my grandson. I was looking at Janeen's moonspotted Kinder but, that would be a very long way to drive. Will you have a wether that will be cute and unique looking with okay pack confirmation, blue eyes a plus, disbudded, on a bottle and ready to go at rendy time?


The only thing I would have available would be a Nigerian, if my doe has a buckling. I can send you pictures of her and the buck though. The kid wouldn't be on a bottle, since they are due April 18th. I am planning on putting them on one extra bottle though. That way at shows I can bottle feed them.


----------



## goathiker

No that's what I'm looking for. A tiny pack goat for my 4 year old grandson. He will live here and only carry a little dog pack.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Ok  I sell my wethers (Nigerian and Pygmy) for $75. I will let you know if she has a buckling, he can be yours.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Oh, I don't think he would have blue eyes, but Carolina always throws really adorable colors


----------



## goathiker

That's fine...I've never had a blue eyed goat before. Someday...Okay, sounds good. Now to come up with a good story for DH.


----------



## Scottyhorse

The buck has blue eyed genes, so it's possible  I'll send you some pictures


----------



## goathiker

Unfortunately, blue eyes are dominate in goats. Unless one of the parents has blue eyes, the kids won't ever. Pics would be great.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Ah, thats too bad. 

I will have to upload pictures in the morning. Internet is going out :/


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Scottyhorse said:


> Hey Lacie, if I dip dyed my hair, would I have to bleach the ends for it to be noticeable (since it's red right now). I want to be able to see the color, but I don't want it to last a long time, and I don't want to fry my hair.


You don't have to bleach it if you are dip dying it darker, but if you wanted a different color other than a darker red, or black, you'd have to strip the color first.


----------



## goathiker

I may just have to kool aid dye my dog this summer. Maybe do all her tail hair ends in grape...:lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:laugh: I used to dye my paint horses with radish or beets, I'd do the Indian war paint marks on them every year. It was lots of fun, lasts longer than you'd expect too....


----------



## goathiker

Oh, how do you do that? All my pack goats are white. I could fix them up for rendy.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Haven't done it in a while, but if I had any canned beets or radishes I wasn't going to use, I'd drain them and puree them into a paste. Thin enough to paint with, but thick enough it wouldn't bleed. I'd let it dry on, then I'd take a curry comb and brush and bulk stuff out.

You can also use the horse/dog paste dyes, non toxic acrylic paint, or even the spray on markers they use at auctions (spray some into a bowl and paint on).


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

If you needed to, you could probably cook the puree on a stove to get more water out and make it smoother :chin:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> You don't have to bleach it if you are dip dying it darker, but if you wanted a different color other than a darker red, or black, you'd have to strip the color first.


I was thinking a darker color like a really dark red, purple, or blue. Not green though  Don't want christmas hair!

What about that hair chalk?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I don't have experience with hair chalk, sorry


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Found this



> When I was a kid we used to paint phrases and put "war paint" on our horses at fun shows. We always used a home made tempera recipe, you can pick up powdered tempera paint base/colors at any craft store or probably even Wal-mart these days. It's basically like a finger paint, non toxic and non staining, washes off easily with water.
> 
> Here is the recipe we used:
> 
> You need:
> 
> * Medium saucepan
> * 1/2 cup cornstarch
> * 1/2 cup cold water
> * 4 cups boiling water
> * Small jars or plastic containers
> * Tempera paint, powdered
> 
> Directions
> 
> 1. Measure cornstarch into saucepan.
> 2. Add cold water to cornstarch and stir to make a smooth paste.
> 3. Stir in boiling water.
> 4. Place saucepan over medium-low heat and stir until boiling.
> 5. Boil 1 minute; remove from heat. Cool.
> 6. Spoon about 1/2 cup of thickened cornstarch mixture into each container, using a different cup for each color.
> 7. For each color, stir 1 teaspoon dry tempera into cornstarch mixture. (Use more paint for more intense color.)
> 8. If paint is too thick, stir in 1 teaspoon water at a time until desired consistency is achieved.
> 9. Store in refrigerator. This recipe makes about 4 cups of paint, enough for 4-5 horses (depending on how heavily you decorate them!).


----------



## Scottyhorse

But if I did a darker color (blue, purple, or a darker red) I wouldn't have to bleach it? Hmm, ok.


----------



## goathiker

LOL, that's the same paint I used to use for pinatas when I was a kid. That's easy enough...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You would not have to bleach it if you were just going darker with the red, or doing blue over it. (Depending on how the colors react, with a blue over the red, it can give you purple, or a mucky color. If you wanted the vibrant blue dye, you'd most likely need to bleach it.)


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> LOL, that's the same paint I used to use for pinatas when I was a kid. That's easy enough...


Lol, pinata paint is the same as the "war paint". I'm gonna have to do something cool this year with the horses


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hmm... I'll have to think about it. I don't really want to bleach it, but I also want to color some of the ends. :lol: First world problems right here, folks.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Ellie looks pretty fat :ROFL: 







And no she is not pregnant!


----------



## goathiker

Bean's back to fairly normal, he was so acidic he was pooping blood. He's favoring one front hoof. Dumb bugger.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Essentially what you are after is to keep your dark hair color, but for it to have red tones right? Like say when light hits it you want a red shine (not super bright, but like a dark red that mixes with your natural color)? Not sure how it would be said out their but that's called tint/undertones here.
> 
> Low lights, or even a box dye that says dark-red, brown-red, black-red etc should get you that effect. Or mixing 1/4 or the red color your after with 3/4 of the color closest to your natural color.
> 
> Or get a dark red conditioner based semi permanent dye (like Special Effects) add it to some conditioner, and apply to your hair, then rinse out
> 
> Anything can be done with hair color, and unless you bleach your hair to get the red in, it will not turn orange
> 
> Bring a picture of what you want to her/him, they'll understand what you're after if you can show them, because highlighting would be putting streaks of a brighter color in and that doesn't sound like that's what you're after.


Thanks Lacie!
Yah that sounds about what I want to do  like a redish gold almost.. To bring out what I already have to make it more visible 

LOL! I don't think I trust myself to so my own hair though! LOL! Do I'll see what she says next time I see her  thanks


----------



## ksalvagno

goathiker said:


> Bean's back to fairly normal, he was so acidic he was pooping blood. He's favoring one front hoof. Dumb bugger.


Glad Bean is doing better.


----------



## fishin816

Good morning everyone


----------



## ksalvagno

Is Mystery doing better?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Morning!


----------



## fishin816

ksalvagno said:


> Is Mystery doing better?


He is doing better this morning. He is still running away from me though


----------



## fishin816

Pray for my little cousin today. She has a fever, and I think I gave her my flu. So pray she gets better. She is not having a good day.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Hola!


----------



## fishin816

littlegoatgirl said:


> Hola!


Hola!


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

You know what really pushes my buttons? :hair: When I go to put all my kid records in the computer and I realized that the Scrapie Record Book was messed up...


----------



## littlegoatgirl

That really stinks

Guys, only 55 days, this is crazy


----------



## fishin816

littlegoatgirl said:


> That really stinks
> 
> Guys, only 55 days, this is crazy


55 days til what?!?!?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Till her goat kids


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Till her goat kids


OK OK OK!!!!! Thats exciting!!!!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

You remembered skyla


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

How could I forget?!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

:laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:laugh:


----------



## fishin816

I have about two weeks before three of my does kid. I have to put Blaze back in woth Swissy, Cocoa and Magic today, I guess they didnt take the first time.


----------



## NubianFan

79 or 80 days here


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Not long


----------



## fishin816

14 days here!


----------



## NubianFan

Thats really not long!


----------



## Scottyhorse

My only doe is due in 60 days about. I'm kinda wondering if it is even worth it to breed Betty this year. :/ I really wanted to show her, but say I get her bred in March, she would kid in July or August, then I would have to hold off from breeding her till December or January. I would only have one doe in milk, one doe to show, and one doe with kids to sell though.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

You could always use her as a showmanship doe or show her dry..


----------



## fishin816

I am showing tgree dry does this year


----------



## Scottyhorse

I don't know if there are any dry shows around here. And she would make a terrible showmanship doe. Still very very jumpy :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

In the single digit count down here! 9 more days till I have Moon babies! :greengrin: Then 9 days after that, I've got 1 or 2 more to kid, if only one then the other is due 7 days after that, THEN somewhere in there, Hyacinth is due, then Babette, and somewhere amidst all that I better have some other boer kids! :GAAH: :lol: Then, I hope and pray that Peeps is bred! If she is, she's due around May 3rd. ray:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Lacie, do you think I should breed Betty?

I will be gone for 2-3 hours, we are going to get a truck full of pallets


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Is she in heat right now? That'd put you with mid July kids, but if your up to it, I'd don't see why not.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> I don't know if there are any dry shows around here. And she would make a terrible showmanship doe. Still very very jumpy :lol:


She can go in a milkers class  she probably won't place over the milkers.. But it would get her some experience.


----------



## fishin816

I have three does in heat today. Cocoa, Swissy, and magic didn't take the first time. I should just leave them together for like a month or something........ 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Good afternoon guys!! I finally got done putting up fencing around the bottoms of fences to keep all my kids in, AND I got my record book straightened out, AND I _almost_ got my project goats picked out... I chose the buck I want, and I have the does I want narrowed down to two... Oh, and in the process, I broke a heat lamp socket... But all is good and fixed now, and it's time to paint my nails. I just need to figure out how. Camo maybe? Ideas would be nice.  _Oh, do I feel so accomplished today..._


----------



## ksalvagno

Glad you were able to get so much done. I got errands done before this bad weather we are now getting.


----------



## sassykat6181

goathiker said:


> Unfortunately, blue eyes are dominate in goats. Unless one of the parents has blue eyes, the kids won't ever. Pics would be great.


My blue eyed doe had a blue eyed doeling last summer. The buck has brown eyes. Will the doe always have blue eyed kids or would it be 50:50? Thanks


----------



## goathiker

sassykat6181 said:


> My blue eyed doe had a blue eyed doeling last summer. The buck has brown eyes. Will the doe always have blue eyed kids or would it be 50:50? Thanks


Did one of her parents have blue eyes or both?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Back with 18 pallets! 

Lacie, no, she is not in heat right now. I've had kids in August before.


----------



## NubianFan

So today, one of my friends lied to me about something that just doesn't make any sense. It caused me great embarrassment because it caused me to act on the lie before I found out it was a lie. I can't understand why this person lied about this particular thing. I see no motive that explains it. I know it is never good to lie, but I can kind of understand it when someone has something to gain from lying. There was no gain here unless this person just wanted to hurt and humiliate me. When I found out it was a lie I felt like I might throw up right then and there. I know you guys have no idea why this occurred and I don't really want advice, I have already decided not to share any personal information with this person at all in the future. I guess I just needed to vent. I think I am also still in shock because I was very close to this person and now I can no longer trust them at all.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Aw, I'm sorry Leslie  I hate it when people do that :hug:
Someone I was good friends with spread a rumor about why I started homeschooling. You know what was? I was suicidal and on suicide watch. I don't see any gain from that either. She would come over and watch us sometimes (a few years older than me) when my parents were gone. She said that she had to make sure I didn't do anything stupid. What?? I don't get it.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm so sorry Leslie  :hug: people can be down right mean


----------



## NubianFan

That is weird Sydney. This lie wasn't even about me, it was about someone I care very much for which caused me to act and embarrass myself. I just really don't get it at all. I have to see this person every day now and somehow try to act like this didn't happen.


----------



## NubianFan

Oh and thanks guys :grouphug::hug:


----------



## Scottyhorse

People are so strange sometimes  :hug:


----------



## fishin816

Cocoa and Blaze just had a huge fight. She fell for him once then wanted no part of him. I thought she was gonna kill him! Then vice versa! They were so in love and then they are trying to kill each other! GOATS ARE SO STRANGE


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

My puppy. Wanted me to throw the ball for him 








Napoleon trying to flirt with me. Can't wait to copper bolus him! 
A face only a mother can love


----------



## NubianFan

LOL they are both cute...


----------



## Scottyhorse

My Nigerian was making the same face but Napoleon has a funnier face so I got the picture of him


----------



## NubianFan

Is Napoleon a pygmy?


----------



## ksalvagno

Sorry you have to deal with that Leslie. There are so many times when I don't understand why people do or say some of the things they do. I've gotten to the point that I don't trust anyone anymore.


----------



## kccjer

NubianFan said:


> So today, one of my friends lied to me about something that just doesn't make any sense. It caused me great embarrassment because it caused me to act on the lie before I found out it was a lie. I can't understand why this person lied about this particular thing. I see no motive that explains it. I know it is never good to lie, but I can kind of understand it when someone has something to gain from lying. There was no gain here unless this person just wanted to hurt and humiliate me. When I found out it was a lie I felt like I might throw up right then and there. I know you guys have no idea why this occurred and I don't really want advice, I have already decided not to share any personal information with this person at all in the future. I guess I just needed to vent. I think I am also still in shock because I was very close to this person and now I can no longer trust them at all.


I went thru that not long ago too. It sucks. I don't understand why people do it either. ((((Hug)))

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## Scottyhorse

NubianFan said:


> Is Napoleon a pygmy?


Yep. I think he is 6 years old.


----------



## sassykat6181

goathiker said:


> Did one of her parents have blue eyes or both?


I think just her mom


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> She can go in a milkers class  she probably won't place over the milkers.. But it would get her some experience.


That's what happened with me for B last summer, I showed her with the milkers. I knew I wouldn't place but it got her some experience


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^ yep


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I'm so sorry Leslie, I've had that happen several times. People are just downright mean sometimes! And Sydney, that's horrible!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Night y'all Oh yeah, you guys don't even know (I keep forgetting I left this place for so long :tears: never again!) I'm in a walking boot bcuz I almost tore the muscle in the arch of my foot! (They say there's probably a small tear) and now on top of it all, I might (cross your fingers it's not true) be getting sick!


----------



## goathiker

sassykat6181 said:


> I think just her mom


It should come out about 50/50 then.


----------



## NubianFan

Thanks everyone. One of my friends thinks I should confront this friend. But I just can't. I am just going to keep my mouth shut from now on and not believe anything they say to me.


----------



## ksalvagno

I hope this wasn't your crush. What a shame no matter who it is. What was the point of damaging a friendship.


----------



## NubianFan

It wasn't. It was another friend of mine. Or I guess ex friend... See that even hurts me to say outloud.


----------



## NubianFan

Hey Karen I sent you a pm


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'm sorry again Leslie


----------



## Scottyhorse

Ellie is still leaving a lot of grain :/ I need to get a little more fat and muscle on her before I show her but she NEEDS TO EAT HER GRAIN! I have her a quart and she left about half of it behind.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Man, I'm really ocd about things day! These grain measurements you all have are making me twitch! :lol: a quart of grain equates to how many pounds?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL Lacie! I say about the same thing! I feed in cups, much easier! Lol!

I *think* a qt is 2lbs? Oh it's been so long since I've measured them.. :/


----------



## nchen7

a pint is a pound the world around..... but that's liquid measurements. I'm assuming a quart of grain means 2 lbs?


----------



## Scottyhorse

I was gunna weigh it last night, but I forgot... I will do that today though... :lol: Sorry.


----------



## fishin816

Hi everyone, back from school....... And I just thought I woukd stop by and say...... 


HIIIII!!!! HEEEELLLOOOOO!!!!! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

Oh, 1 quart is about 1 pound  At least thats what my scale said.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:chin: Hmm, hmm hum hmm.... onder: I took an empty cashew can, it says 1 1/2lbs on the can (24oz), and I filled it to the top and it came out as two pounds. I'll have to see what it says my dairy grain weighs... as soon as I buy another bag....


----------



## Scottyhorse

Weird. 
Either way, she's not eating her two lbs she needs :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: try feeding the grain before the hay, and try feeding it in two meals.


----------



## Scottyhorse

They get free choice hay though. I could grain her before I give new hay, but they won't be happy about that. I'll start splitting it up into 2-3 feedings.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Will 2 lbs be enough grain for her or does she need more? They get free choice grass hay, and then alfalfa hay 1-2 times a day (depends on what that bale looks like).


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Hey all. I have a question. IF you were to put any dairy breed with Boers, just for a milk producer, not to breed with my Boers, what would your choice be? I think I might want to start getting into making soap and/or cheese...


----------



## Scottyhorse

So you're not going to cross them? I keep Nigerians with my Boers. You could do any breed you want


----------



## ksalvagno

You could breed the full size dairy goats to a Boer. Many people like the Nubian/Boer cross.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I love both my Nigies and my LaManchas  I would have a hard time picking one lol! What are you looking for in a dairy breed?


----------



## fishin816

ksalvagno said:


> You could breed the full size dairy goats to a Boer. Many people like the Nubian/Boer cross.


 Love the Boer/Nubian crosses!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

ksalvagno said:


> You could breed the full size dairy goats to a Boer. Many people like the Nubian/Boer cross.


 Love the Boer/Nubian crosses!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

I want a goat that would be a good milk producer but not much smaller than my full sized Boers. I might breed with a boer buck, but I don't WANT to get into crossbreeding as much as I do milk. I want a goat or few to milk. How long will a doe be in milk?


----------



## fishin816

SMB_GoatHerd said:


> I want a goat that would be a good milk producer but not much smaller than my full sized Boers. I might breed with a boer buck, but I don't WANT to get into crossbreeding as much as I do milk. I want a goat or few to milk. How long will a doe be in milk?


That would be your nubians. A doe will stay in milk as long as you milk her. She will keep breeding until she dies.'

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno

Saanan, Nubian, Alpine or even LaMancha would work. Depends on the milk genetics on how long. Normally you want them to milk for 10 months. I personally want my girls to milk longer and only breed every other year. But the kids of the cross come out nice and meaty and the does are usually better milkers than a full Boer.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nubians, from what I hear, aren't all that high in milk production.. I could be wrong though  
Saanans are your highest producers, though other breeds are up there too! 
I will say, one of my LaManchas dams was milking over a gallon a day, as a yearling FF with a single kid.. And that was being milked once a day and leaving some for the baby!


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

ksalvagno said:


> Saanan, Nubian, Alpine or even LaMancha would work. Depends on the milk genetics on how long. Normally you want them to milk for 10 months. I personally want my girls to milk longer and only breed every other year. But the kids of the cross come out nice and meaty and the does are usually better milkers than a full Boer.


How long do you milk? I want the milk and not as much the kids. I'm in the process of trying to get a total 100% Boer herd, but a milker to make soap, cheese and other things with. Would she be able to supply extra milk to Boer kids instead of me having to use a replacer? I'm sorry. I'm asking a lot of questions...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Scottyhorse said:


> Will 2 lbs be enough grain for her or does she need more? They get free choice grass hay, and then alfalfa hay 1-2 times a day (depends on what that bale looks like).


You feed the 18% right? 2lbs is perfect.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

What percent should a milking doe be getting grain wise?


----------



## goathiker

She might be feeding mixed whole grain. If so,she won't eat as much of it at a time because there're no fillers in it and it's at least twice the fat content. .


----------



## NubianFan

A nice scarf....


----------



## goathiker

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> What present should a milking doe be getting grain wise?


Depends on who you ask :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> A nice scarf....


Haha!!!

I meant percent! Darn spell check changed it and I didn't catch it! Urg I hat this iPod sometimes!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! Y'all quit making fun of me!  :lol:


----------



## goathiker

I was answering. I feed 16% Lacie probably feeds something a lot higher. Someone else on here might go way lower...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sorry  I thought you were joking around 

Ok thanks  
This is all just so confusing at times for me! Lol!


----------



## fishin816

Ok question people, I moved the does to a big pasture, with an alfalfa pasture mix, two big browsing areas, fencrows, etc etc. So my question is, can I cut the goast off hay and grain in summer and spring? Then when the pasture does off I can give them some hay, then when they apstart milking they will be on grain, hay, and pasture. 

So can I cut them off hay and keep them on just pasture? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

you can probably decrease. what I do with my goats is they get free browse all day long (unless it rains a lot), and at night the three of them share a flake of hay to get them through the night. they're in good condition (not too skinny or fat). everyone gets alfalfa, peas and a bit of oats at night only. works well for me. doe in milk gets grained morning and evening.

btw - we're almost at 2500 pages!


----------



## NubianFan

Don't worry Skyla, tonight I tried to say "Dead Skin Cells" to my daughter and ended up saying "Dead Sin Scales...."


----------



## NubianFan

y'all I had one messed up day... I am so exhausted and I am just not loving my workplace/job right now. For various reasons.


----------



## nchen7

sucks Leslie. :hug: hope things get better soon.....


----------



## ksalvagno

Can you look for another job or is this something that will eventually pass?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> I was answering. I feed 16% Lacie probably feeds something a lot higher. Someone else on here might go way lower...


We'll essentially it is a bit higher than 16%
I feed a 16% lactating dairy feed, but then I add alfalfa pellets, boss, dry cob, a 27% calf manna sub, and every now and then beet pulp gets thrown in the mix.

However if I am tight on money they just get a 16% dairy feed and dry cob, sometimes just a 16% feed or I have to use the boer pellets to get through if I missed the feed store.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That sucks Leslie, but that too shall pass :hug:


----------



## NubianFan

I think most of it will eventually pass, that training they sent me to a few weeks back and that project I trained for which is a temporary project is a big part of my frustration and stress right now. Also some interpersonal stuff that will eventually get better or change in some way. Overall my workplace will never change that much though, I have been there almost 5 years and it is pretty stagnant. I have been in this position for over 4 years and I am tiring of it, the good news is that will change soon, as soon as I get my license. So I have that to look forward to.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

See, there's a silver lining to this, you'll have your license soon and things will be looking up


----------



## goathiker

Ah, so Lacie feeds a lot like me. Mine are eating a really nice horse feed right now, like rich goats. The sale ends the end of the month though...I'm more worried about fat content in my dairy food. The browse, hay, alfalfa, etc. are all fairly low in fat although they do supply carbs. I like around 5/6% fat in the bit of grain they get.


----------



## goathiker

At least it's not forever Leslie. You'll be happier when you can start moving forward in your career though.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Jill, two of my does look a bit too sharp on top for my tastes, do they need more fat in their diet? When you put your hands on them there is a good cover on the ribs, but those darn hips look too prominent, and the topline is a bit sharp looking. Dairy girls, both of them.
They each get 2lbs of a 16% boer developer pellet right now (which is super crazy for me to do with pregnant does, but they look like they need it...) free choice hay and minerals as well.


----------



## goathiker

Mine were all looking a little thin after this last storm. That's why the does are are getting this LMF developer. It's a 16% mare and foal with 6% fat. They are putting weight back like crazy on it. Funny thing is that the ingredients are the same as my mixed feed, it just has added flax seed, yeast, and the nice mineral pack. 

So, yeah, it could be that they need fat or they could need the yeast.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Guys, we need Sarah and Emma back on here I'm gone for 24+ hours and instead of the normal 20+ pages it's 2!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh, well that's super easy then! My feed store carries LMF feed.  definitely will try that. I know it worked crazy fast when I had a horse go down and needed weight back on after he got better.
Would it be bad, or ok to just use that all throughout a lactation? It'd be easier since I have to specifically ask them to order my goat food, they always have the LMF though.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

littlegoatgirl said:


> Guys, we need Sarah and Emma back on here I'm gone for 24+ hours and instead of the normal 20+ pages it's 2!


Emma has limited internet, and Sarah left for good....


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Emma has limited internet, and Sarah left for good....


What?!? Why'd Sarah leave for good!?!?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Personal reasons, that and they were not going to keep their internet anymore.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Oh( Well now I'm all sad..

Night y'all


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sorry ... good night :wave:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:GAAH: Jill, I can't navigate the stupid LMF site, what color bag is it?


----------



## goathiker

Purple here http://lmffeeds.com/products/breeding/development

I'm going to the milkers on it this year, I like not mixing grain right now.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Thanks, so that should bump the fat up two percent. The boer pellet only has 2%, and the analysis for my area would be the 4% fat developer.
Those two just aren't their rotund selves with the cold, wet weather. If they still need a bit after that, I'll mix some with the Gold one, that worked superbly well with the horse.

I'd like to not mix anything this year either, to much money these days. They put all the best stuff in horse feed anyhow.


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, the gold is a nice calf manna type product. I might try some of that for kids this year.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I forgot how expensive it is, what is the regular price up there?


----------



## goathiker

$21.00 for the developer, 20.00 with my Wilco farm discount. $32.00 for the gold.

Thing is though, I'm only feeding them 1/2 a lb. daily...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ok, so that's basically what I spend here on the goat feed. It's like $35 for the 75lb bag of dairy grain, $27-30 for calf manna sub, $20 for boer pellets, and the list goes on. Our feed prices seem to be within range with each other. 
I shall ask tomorrow  and if that doesn't pan out, what other higher fat feed would you suggest?


----------



## goathiker

It's not as nice of ingredients but, Allegra Cadence is pretty good, Purina Strategy GX is higher fat then than either with unnamed ingredients. 

You could just get them some rice bran or see if you can get flax pellets.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Allegra? Reminds me of the allergy med company :lol: I've no experience with rice bran, how much would you feed?


----------



## goathiker

Oh, I misspoke. The LMF Super Supplement is their Calf Manna product...


----------



## goathiker

I have honestly never bought and fed it by itself. I wouldn't think much at all since it turns doughy in the rumen.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Back from presentations. I forgot to say how many years I have been in 4-H, how much the Damascus goat produces, and to repeat the questions. I also sounded really nervous. Thats ok though, I have to do it 5 more times :lol:

On a side note, I need to figure out what I'm gunna do for my birthday! Coming up really fast!


----------



## goathiker

If you didn't back read Sydney. I was saying that if your mixing whole grains the goats won't eat quite as much without the fillers and such. Sprinkling a pinch of soda or adding yeast to the grains would make her eat more than her body says she needs to have.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Right now she is eating the pelleted stuff from the feed store till I can get peas. I will try putting a little soda over it though. If 1 quart of grain is 2 lbs, then she should be eating about her 2 lbs since she eats about 1/2 of it each feeding. But a little extra won't hurt, seems like the bigger does always place better.

My dad said he will know what days we can go to the Rendy this weekend. 

When I try to get on threads on TGS app, it crashes each time. Really annoying :/


----------



## goathiker

Oh yeah the app just doesn't work right. I had to download a different op program on my computer just to use the videos and stuff. I wasn't real happy.

Awesome on rendy, I'll figure out how to haul the monster tank. It will take about 4 men to move it. The walls on it are an inch thick. I'll get some pics of it when the drama ends here. It's dirty right now though.

Unfortunately also some bad news. One of the beams in our living room broke under the snow load. I can't buy any more mouths to feed until we know we can get it fixed. At this point, it looks like I'm going to have to sell some of the mouths I already have ):


----------



## Scottyhorse

Oh no! I'm so sorry Jill  Do you know who you're going to have to sell? I'm sure you'll find great homes for them though. Maybe you can find someone who would be willing to keep them? I'm dreading the day I go to college... I don't know what I will do with the goats. I won't be able to breed, or show. Thinking about it stresses me way out and makes me really really sad. I'm planning on going to the CC for two years though. And who knows, maybe I will have a different career choice then. Right now I want to be a vet at a zoo, and I know that I won't be able to have goats for a long time if I go down that path...  

Wow, the plexiglass is THAT heavy? Wonder why they decided to make it an inch thick...


----------



## goathiker

It's a handmade tank. It's "welded" together somehow. I'm not real sure but, it's not held together with metal and you could take all the wood trim off and have a completely clear tank. The man who made it died 10 years ago, so I can't ask him. He may have just wanted to make sure it would last through his very spoiled children throwing rocks at each other.


----------



## Scottyhorse

:lol: I just took the rims off a standard 10 gallon glass tank a couple weeks ago. Was a pain, but it looks a lot nicer. 

I think this might be the last year Carolina has kids  Once she hit 3 months pregnant, she's been acting real bad. But I think with her loosing her son and the bad weather it's just a bad trio. If (or when, of course  ) she has a doeling, I will probably retire her. But I don't know. We will see how she perks up. 

On a side note, super excited to get some feed peas. Them I can put everyone on a proper grain mix. I figured out 2 parts oats and 2 parts peas will put them at 18% protein. It's a little high, but easy to mix since its 2 and 2  Then everyone can have it, dairy goats and boers


----------



## goathiker

It's a decent mix. Barley would raise the fat though. 

I know who I'm keeping, that's more important then who I'm selling right now...


----------



## fishin816

I am quite upset! No one involved me in this feed conversation! (Cries) 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

Hey Jill, see if I figured out the protein right in this mix. .........please

Three parts 16 feed
Three parts alfalfa pellets
Three parts BOSS
Two parts feed peas 

I got 18.6%, IS THAT RIGHT?!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!???!?? ROFL


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## sassykat6181

Could you post the formula for figuring out the protein? Do you add the protein of each and then divide by the number of parts?


----------



## nchen7

http://landofhavilahfarm.com/figure-the-protein--of-your-mix-.htm

Here's how to do it


----------



## Scottyhorse

Me too ^^


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> It's a decent mix. Barley would raise the fat though.


Ok. We are getting a bunch of barley from a friend, so I'll figure a new one out.


----------



## Emzi00

Y'all are incredibly dull. :lol:

Leslie, I like your new profile picture 

New-ish Sydney, welcome! My name is Emma 

Other Sydney, firstly, that girl who was having trouble at school, how is she? And definitely go for green and red hair  I had green in my hair before.... I thought it was terrible, but people said it was cool 

And Lacie, thank you Captain Obvious, no crap we text!




Oh..... yeah, I'm back.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emma!!! :dance: Was wondering where you went! 
I think she's doing ok  She's starting online school like I did. 
No green tips for me, I don't like christmas THAT much!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

EMMA!!!  :stars: :leap: :dance: :hug: missed you!  how have you been??


----------



## fishin816

Emzi00 said:


> Y'all are incredibly dull. :lol:
> 
> Leslie, I like your new profile picture
> 
> New-ish Sydney, welcome! My name is Emma
> 
> Other Sydney, firstly, that girl who was having trouble at school, how is she? And definitely go for green and red hair  I had green in my hair before.... I thought it was terrible, but people said it was cool
> 
> And Lacie, thank you Captain Obvious, no crap we text!
> 
> Oh..... yeah, I'm back.


EMMA!!!!! YOU ARE BACK!!!! Yayayayaya!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

Changed my profile picture. My face looks so funny since the picture is so small :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> Emma!!! :dance: Was wondering where you went!
> I think she's doing ok  She's starting online school like I did.
> No green tips for me, I don't like christmas THAT much!


Internet issues  First world problems... :lol:
But Christmas is awesome!!


----------



## Scottyhorse

I know internet issues all too well  We have satellite. It sucks :lol:

Don't get me wrong, I love christmas, but I don't want red and green hair! :laugh:


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> EMMA!!!  :stars: :leap: :dance: :hug: missed you!  how have you been??


I've missed you too. :hug:  I've been okay, lots has happened since I've been gone. Lacie didn't tell me that you said hi....


----------



## Emzi00

fishin816 said:


> EMMA!!!!! YOU ARE BACK!!!! Yayayayaya!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


CADE!!!! Yes, I am. :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> I know internet issues all too well  We have satellite. It sucks :lol:
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I love christmas, but I don't want red and green hair! :laugh:


Then purple. Dip dye it purple... that would be cute.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> I've missed you too. :hug:  I've been okay, lots has happened since I've been gone. Lacie didn't tell me that you said hi....


:hug:

Lacie!! How could you?! Lol


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> Then purple. Dip dye it purple... that would be cute.


That's what I'm thinking. Blue or purple 

How have you been? :hug:


----------



## Emzi00

I've been okay. I guess. I've been talking with the school counselor, so stuff is happening there. Baby steps. I started talking to an old friend again. All hope has been given up with vinegar pot, but that's just fine by me. I learned that although I can live without internet, I still feel the need to annoy Lacie via text.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh guess what guys?! Mr. Youknowwho is coming over on Sunday to drop his Guinea Pigs off  I can't wait! I haven't seen him in over a month, close to two I think!


----------



## Emzi00

Awesome!!Now's your chance to make a move.....


----------



## fishin816

BLAH! That is just plain horrible! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> Awesome!!Now's your chance to make a move.....


Yep


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> I've been okay. I guess. I've been talking with the school counselor, so stuff is happening there. Baby steps. I started talking to an old friend again. All hope has been given up with vinegar pot, but that's just fine by me. I learned that although I can live without internet, I still feel the need to annoy Lacie via text.


Things will get better Emma :hug: You're right, gotta start with baby steps


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> Things will get better Emma :hug: You're right, gotta start with baby steps


Yep, it's not like things could get much worse. :lol: :hug:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> Yep, it's not like things could get much worse. :lol: :hug:


Aww  :hug:


----------



## Emzi00

So I have to do a comic strip for German. We were learning about school supplies, so the guy in is "Schul- shop" So the one guy asks if they have erasers, the guy at counter says no. The one guy goes "Was!! Ich möchte die Radiergummis!!!" all angry like, the guy at the counter goes "Ganz klar! Schauen sie dort drüben!!" And when the one guy looks, I'm thinking of having the guy at the counter knock him out.... I'm so weird :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

:lol: Emma!

I am an animal magnet... :lol: I have 2 dogs and 2 cats surrounding me!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Now now, in my defense, I didn't see that Skyla said hi! :lol: 

Bye now,  :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Is it bad I want a bottle baby? :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

My poor friend!  
So the online school lost an important paper, and it's been taking too long to get her enrolled. So she has to wait to go to online school till next year. On top of that, she has to go to this CAPS program now, where kids who don't fit in and have problems go. It's 9-12th grade in one class. AND it's in this really weird place called yardbirds, its sort of like a grocery store and then random vendors come and sell stuff. It's quite odd and kinda creepy. It's on the second floor. I feel bad for her :/


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'm really excited to clip Ellie, but dreading it at the same time. She's got the thickest, craziest hair, it's going to be a pain!


----------



## NubianFan

finally food, have I ever told y'all how much I like food.....


----------



## ksalvagno

That is really sad for your friend, Sydney.


----------



## NubianFan

Hey Emma, thanks that is Daffodil posing. I posted some new pics of her on another thread if you haven't seen it I could post some of them here for ya if you want.


----------



## Scottyhorse

She's really frustrated and sad at the same time. I wish I lived near her still.


----------



## goatygirl

Who's Sad?


----------



## fishin816

goatygirl said:


> Who's Sad?


Hey Olivia, did you ever find out what mineral you give your goaties?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

goatygirl said:


> Who's Sad?


My friend.


----------



## goatygirl

We give them "Sweet Lix" but around birthing season we give the does Promana.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Where do you get the Sweet Lix from Olivia?


----------



## goatygirl

Gooches Loghome. A local livestock retail


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Never heard of it... 
I have to see if my feed store will order it.. I just haven't gotten around to it yet.. How big is the bucket/bag it comes in? I would need at less a 50lb one..


----------



## goatygirl

I'm not sure but it takes us more then two months to go through


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It takes me longer then that with my 50lb bag of blue seal min.. I'll have to look into it some more..


----------



## goatygirl

Like we still have ours sence halloween at least


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well if you figure out how big it is could you let me know?


----------



## goatygirl

25 lb


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> Hey Emma, thanks that is Daffodil posing. I posted some new pics of her on another thread if you haven't seen it I could post some of them here for ya if you want.


I saw.  She's a cutie.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goatygirl said:


> 25 lb


Thanks!


----------



## fishin816

goatygirl said:


> We give them "Sweet Lix" but around birthing season we give the does Promana.


Is it the sweetlix goat minerals?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Any of y'all taken one of these?
http://www.16personalities.com/free-personality-test


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

This is me..
http://www.16personalities.com/mobile/infj-personality.html


----------



## Emzi00

This was mine 
http://www.16personalities.com/infp-personality


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I guess me and Emma got the same one, and Skyla is in that rare 1% :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm just that special   :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

OMGOSH EMMA!!! :stars: :hug: :fireworks: :leap: YOU'RE BACK! 

Seriously! I was just talking to Lacie last night about how I was sad (I just came back like a week or less ago) that you weren't on here But your back! 

Pardon my asking, but what are you taking baby steps with? Sorry if I'm prying, you can PM me if you need to...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So I wanna keep this doe kid  my mom does too.. I think I'm gonna be able to talk her into it!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

She's a cutie 

Emma... go to ADGA Genetics, type in 1622621.... then let me know if I should make another impulse buy :lol:


----------



## fishin816

Oh ahe is cute Skyla! Which doe is she out of? 

The bucks, are all out in the barn lot, laying on the manure pile, sleeping. Why aren't they in the barn???!?!? Why are they in the manure plie?!!?!?!??Only Heaven knows! I think they will go in once it starts raining at midnight.......... 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Cade, maybe the manure pile is warmer than the barn? :shrug:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Skyla, she's adorable! Cuties like her HAVE to be kept


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Cade, maybe the manure pile is warmer than the barn? :shrug:


That's what I was thinking. I have actually read that it's better to not completely clean out the bedding in the winter because the decomposing bedding/their "waste" and whatnot actually keeps them warmer


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks guys  I really want to keep her 

Cade this is one of the Cream Puff x Wind Chaser does


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I must've scared Emma off... :/ Sorry y'all. Night


----------



## fishin816

They might be enjoying their warm wether. The wether is up to the 50s!!!! So they are really liking it! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Same here! It was 46 today and I made my mom roll the windows down (and cruise! [sorry had to do that]) for the drive home! And I was only wearing a sweatshirt and jeans!  Yet we had so much snow piled up, we still have 10 inches!


----------



## fishin816

Oooh that looks like a great cross Skyla! I would keep her! I am also tempted to buy your buck! He looks like such a great boy! Sadly........ I am retaning one boy this year, and i already have four boys now...... That will be my buck MAXIMUM!!! I WANT CHASE SO BAD THOUGH!!!!!! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I don't want to talk about snow  we just got 14" yesterday and another one or two today! We have nearly three feet piled up out there right now!


----------



## goathiker

I got the INFJ personality too Skyla


----------



## fishin816

littlegoatgirl said:


> Same here! It was 46 today and I made my mom roll the windows down (and cruise! [sorry had to do that]) for the drive home! And I was only wearing a sweatshirt and jeans!  Yet we had so much snow piled up, we still have 10 inches!


 TEN INCHES?!?!? I could NOT handle it........

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> She's a cutie
> 
> Emma... go to ADGA Genetics, type in 1622621.... then let me know if I should make another impulse buy :lol:


How much are they asking for him? Do I get a picture?  But,yes, I like his pedigree...


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Same here! It was 46 today and I made my mom roll the windows down (and cruise! [sorry had to do that]) for the drive home! And I was only wearing a sweatshirt and jeans!  Yet we had so much snow piled up, we still have 10 inches!


We still have like 3'!! I hate it. And everything was melting today... freezing rain tomorrow... I bet Lacie will send me pictures of pretty green grass again.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

fishin816 said:


> Oooh that looks like a great cross Skyla! I would keep her! I am also tempted to buy your buck! He looks like such a great boy! Sadly........ I am retaning one boy this year, and i already have four boys now...... That will be my buck MAXIMUM!!! I WANT CHASE SO BAD THOUGH!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Thanks 

Hehe! He is a great boy! And I really like him! And he's super sweet  and throws moonspots 

Lol! I know what you mean!  we are at three now, and I am getting a LaMancha buck.. Lol! But Chase is forsake so I tell myself it's ok  lol!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I don't want to talk about snow  we just got 14" yesterday and another one or two today! We have nearly three feet piled up out there right now!


Oh trust me, I know what you mean! This is the first time snow has melted (more than an inch or two) since January 6th... We had over 3 feet on the ground, and we have plow piles over 10 feet tall! And those are just house snow piles, not even getting into the store parking lots!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> I got the INFJ personality too Skyla


Cool!!  we is special 1% lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Oh trust me, I know what you mean! This is the first time snow has melted (more than an inch or two) since January 6th... We had over 3 feet on the ground, and we have plow piles over 10 feet tall! And those are just house snow piles, not even getting into the store parking lots!!


Yucky!!

Lol! When I was little I always wanted to go to a store parking lot to sled haha!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> We still have like 3'!! I hate it. And everything was melting today... freezing rain tomorrow... I bet Lacie will send me pictures of pretty green grass again.


Yeah I know, that's what it's doing here! It melted some, (oh and very ones freaking out bcuz it's all gonna melt and we're supposed to get over 1" of rain on top of that so flooding is going to be bad) but tonight it's supposed to freezing rain... Oh what fun... It freezing rained last night too:'(

Just measured, and we still have a foot and a half:/

I should probably sleep now, got school and all that... Night


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Yucky!!
> 
> Lol! When I was little I always wanted to go to a store parking lot to sled haha!


:lol: It's okay, I did too :laugh:


----------



## Emzi00

Night Sarah :wave:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:laugh:

Night Sarah


----------



## Emzi00

Anyway, Lacie, if you ever want to get back to me...that'd be cool...
But I should get to bed as well.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Bed time for me too..

I have to go back to work tomorrow..  so not looking forward to it! I miss staying home


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, sorry Emma, I was having dinner. And I may get back to you on that


----------



## fishin816

I Am excited!!!!! My best buck Bandit, APPARENTLY has a *S! Look at him on my site! He is awsome! Look at his sire and dam at Oldesout Farms site! YAYAYAYAYAYA!!!! He will be breeding a few does next year........ 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

haeh? whad'ya say sonny?


----------



## fishin816

NubianFan said:


> haeh? whad'ya say sonny?


My buck, Bandit. Has a *B (I know I said *S but i meant star b! See how it sounds......

Oldesouth ZV Bandit *B

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

Oh thats awesome Cade. Yes the S threw me. LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

The *S is with AGS... The *B is with ADGA...


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> The *S is with AGS... The *B is with ADGA...


Well he has a *B. He is registered with all three

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Got the LMF Gold today, I passed on the development one for now. Cost me $21.95 
So those two got that in their grain today, one liked it, the other, not so much, but she will learn to love it! :lol:
I'm going to be off doing multimin shots, CD&T shots and disbudding some calves in a bit, so I will be on later today.


----------



## fishin816

Hi everyone......................


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Got the LMF Gold today, I passed on the development one for now. Cost me $21.95


Das ist teuer!!


----------



## Emzi00

So how has everyone's day been?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Expensive, pfft! Life is expensive! :lol: I was expecting it to more like $29.99 or something like that.

My day has been just fine, trimmed some hooves, and fed the zoo. Didn't get everything done yet though. Five minutes in with hoof trimming I got one goat done, my back thought it was broke, and here I am!


----------



## fishin816

Emzi00 said:


> So how has everyone's day been?


Well my day hasn't been that great.......

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Well, it's certainly not cheap! :lol: 
Don't cut off any fingers... breaking your back wouldn't be cool either...


----------



## Emzi00

fishin816 said:


> Well my day hasn't been that great.......
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Mine either :hi5:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Cutting a finger could have been possible if I was horribly accident prone, good thing I'm not! Though they were 12" sheep shears.... :chin:

What's got you both down today?


----------



## Emzi00

Well, I'm avoiding my mother.....


----------



## fishin816

I had a very bad day at school


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ah, mind if I ask why?

Sorry you had a bad day at school, Cade.


----------



## Emzi00

School counselor called her, she found out some stuff....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh....I see....

In other news... 6 more days! :stars:


----------



## Emzi00

Well, she'll probably go over, so 11 days..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Don't you even think that! :hair: I'd be fine if she had them 2 days late, but not 5, not again!


----------



## Emzi00

But, she'll give you triplet doelings for making you wait so long..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

But... I had a plan and everything! They are NOT going to be born after the 28th, I refuse! I don't want to have all junior kids, I want at least one set of intermediate kids so they aren't all showing against each other.


----------



## Emzi00

Or she could go 5 days early... onder:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Noooo, not early. She doesn't look close yet, so she will most likely, much to my dismay, have them in March! :GAAH:


----------



## Emzi00

She can have them in February, if Babette will have hers in March....


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Good evening guys!  I've been quite disappointed by my day today.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Actually I was a bit off. If moon has hers in Feb, they'll be senior kids, if she has them in March they'll be intermediate, any April kids will be juniors. 
I don't care if Babette has hers in March or the beginning of April, as long as she has two girls for you both. She's nit very big though... I have a feeling my terrible dream will come true though. The one where she has one giant single cou clair doe.
In the event that that should happen, I *may* want to keep it... Or I may still keep my fingers crossed and hold out for a s.o.s buck and recreate Wailea..... onder:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Good evening! Wow, lots of bad days to day, sorry guys :hug:


----------



## fishin816

Well, we had a HORRIBLE substitue today! I am not gonna get into it but that lady is scary........ 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sorry Cade, that sucks!
Can't be like the teachers back in my day though, they had... tortuous things back then, and they used them too!


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Actually I was a bit off. If moon has hers in Feb, they'll be senior kids, if she has them in March they'll be intermediate, any April kids will be juniors.
> I don't care if Babette has hers in March or the beginning of April, as long as she has two girls for you both. She's nit very big though... I have a feeling my terrible dream will come true though. The one where she has one giant single cou clair doe.
> In the event that that should happen, I *may* want to keep it... Or I may still keep my fingers crossed and hold out for a s.o.s buck and recreate Wailea..... onder:


I'd recreate Wailea...


----------



## Emzi00

You know.... if Babette has a single handsome buckling, I'd be happy... :scratch:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> I'd recreate Wailea...


That's what I'm thinking.... that buck kid that I WILL get would be the brother to Wailea's mom, Twila, so he'd be Wailea's.... 32 years younger, uncle!  :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> You know.... if Babette has a single handsome buckling, I'd be happy... :scratch:


You sure? You'd still be willing to have a "him" shipped to you instead a "her" from Babette?


----------



## Emzi00

Yep. Makes more sense to ship in a herd sire than a doe, right? At least my wallet thinks so... :lol: I'd be happy with either.  So, if we plan on selling kids out of a Babette baby for at least $500, you'd make more since you'd have more kids. And it'd have a greater impact on the herd... it'd also solve my need for a buck... onder:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Ello matey!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well alright then!  And Mark my words! I'll have a son out of Seneca....again.... :lol: if she has all does again, I may settle for recreating Wailea with her mom's sister, I don't know yet... I'd rather have the buck though, I'd breed everything to him this fall if I got him.


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Ello matey!


Ello Govna!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hey Sarah :wave:


----------



## Emzi00

Gruß dich...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey y'all 

Just saying.. Spaghetti squash is gross!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, squash is pretty gross! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hey Emma.... I'm gonna go pet Goober.....


----------



## Emzi00

I agree, but I'm hungry....


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Hey Emma.... I'm gonna go pet Goober.....


That's nice.... you know what you should do? You should send me a picture   :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm hungry too! 
It wouldn't be so bad if the texture wasn't so weird... That's what really made my stomach turn...


----------



## Emzi00

I didn't have any dinner.... it's not worth it to leave my room! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> That's nice.... you know what you should do? You should send me a picture   :lol:


Maybe I will.... who knows what I'll do.....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

lol!

I think I'm gonna go have a piece of bred


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

So, I was disappointed today because I was supposed to go look at a buck after practice today but the man didn't call back. That's what I was looking for to be the highlight of my day. But turns out, he wasn't around and was gone for the weekend. :mecry: Oh well. I guess next week will have to do. 
On another note, my babies are being dehorned tomorrow!


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Maybe I will.... who knows what I'll do.....


You're terrible. :hair:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> You're terrible. :hair:


:laugh: So you've said!  
But he's not very handsome right now, he's a furry beast :lol:


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> lol!
> 
> I think I'm gonna go have a piece of bred


BRED? Goat talk takes goat people over

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL!! :slapfloor: :ROFL: oops!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Sorry I couldn't talk much  Night guys... Emma, expect a PM from me in 30-40 seconds


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Night Sarah


----------



## Emzi00

Sarah, I know it's a long ways, but if you're interested..
http://mdgs.org/mdgs/?p=32


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Which one, April or June? (If you meant a specific one) I'll try to convince my parents


----------



## Emzi00

Either, I'd like to go to both if I can, it's not too far from where I'm at.


----------



## NubianFan

Sooooooo what's the haps peeps....?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Either, I'd like to go to both if I can, it's not too far from where I'm at.


Awesome!! We need to both go to something, that'd be cool if we could meet Okay, I'm seriously going to bed now Night y'all!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey Leslie


----------



## NubianFan

hey Skyla exactly how many kidlings do you have running around now?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

7  four does and 3 bucks


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hey Leslie :wave:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Goober's stunt double is only $75 now, with papers even  I'm close to asking what his lines are


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well.. Bed time for me.. Night all..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Night Skyla :wave:


----------



## goatygirl

Good morning ya'll


----------



## nchen7

morning!

so Buttercup is 2 months pregnant, and she looks about the same size she did at term last year. how can she get any bigger???


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Morning guys... My basement is flooded.. Due to melting snow and ice... And it rained on top of that.. Ugg.. And what ever sibling that fed for me last night left nearly a whole hay feeder full of hay and now it is soaked! Ugg! I JUST bought this stuff! Oye vey!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's cool Ni! Wonder how many she's got in there this year!


----------



## nchen7

sucks. I hate water and feeling damp. I hope the basement dries out nicely for you guys. too bad on the hay. that's always disappointing when people don't do things properly....

It is exciting! but I'm concerned too....I hope there aren't too many. I'm constantly on bloat watch too! i'll have to get a picture later today. she's lying down a lot already, but she did that last year when we first got her..... I'm hoping no more than 2.


----------



## Scottyhorse

SO :balloons: SO arty: Happy and excited!!! :stars:

ADGA Nationals will be held in Redmond, OR next year!!!!!! :wahoo::fireworks::dance:
Going to be begging for my parents to take me for sure! Now I need to find a goat that will compete well between now and then. Time for me to get my Togg?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's exciting!! Yes, I think you need your Togg  lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So we finally got the water under control! So that's a good thing.. Me and my sister had to empty out our rooms lol! Ugg I hate this house!


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> That's exciting!! Yes, I think you need your Togg  lol!


I was thinking about asking for a fitting stand for my birthday, but now I am thinking about just asking for money to put a deposit on a Togg doe kid. 11 days


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's a good idea!


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> So we finally got the water under control! So that's a good thing.. Me and my sister had to empty out our rooms lol! Ugg I hate this house!


That's good  Do you live in an old house? When we lived in a victorian house the basement flooded a few times. Lol!


----------



## nchen7

How exciting Sydney! Yes, I think its time to start togg shopping!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No, it's not that old... 
It's never flooded this bad before... It's cause all the snow and ice is melting and it rained... So it had no where to go.. 
We want to love any way.. And my dad REALLY wants to move now lol!


----------



## Scottyhorse

I bet he does :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

In two years we will be ready to move  not much longer! Lol


----------



## Scottyhorse

Nope 

We went skiing yesterday again. We are going to try and got at least every thursday till the season is over. 
I've been 5 times total and I am getting pretty good considering I have only been a few times. 
I can go down the easy runs without falling or only falling a couple times. One of the runs is a couple miles long too. My mom said that the 'easy' runs aren't as begginer as they say though. There was tons of powder snow up there yesterday, so that was nice  When I would fall into a 3 foot drift, it was kinda fun


----------



## Emzi00

Way to kill the thread, Sydney


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hey now, don't blame me! :lol:
I was just waiting for you to post because I knew you were on.. Liking my post... :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Don't blame you? Then I blame Lacie. :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Works for me :greengrin:

(Sorry Lacie...)


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

But.... I wasn't even on today! :lol: how does one blame someone who wasn't even there? :lol:


----------



## fishin816

I get to milk Gypsy for he first time tomorrow! I cannot wait! I have the grain on the stand ready to go!


----------



## fishin816

I also got all the extended pedigrees up today! Look at Gypsy's! I used PedigreeQuery.com


----------



## Emzi00

I want baby goats....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I can send you one Emma


----------



## fishin816

Emma wants baby goats....... You wanna start a Mini Alpine breeding program Emma? I can send you a nigerian buck


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I can send you one Emma


But that costs money.... I don't have money, the goats "ate" it....


----------



## Emzi00

fishin816 said:


> Emma wants baby goats....... You wanna start a Mini Alpine breeding program Emma? I can send you a nigerian buck
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I do want baby goats, but I think I'll just stick to standards


----------



## fishin816

Emzi00 said:


> But that costs money.... I don't have money, the goats "ate" it....


LOL! Goats seem to "eat" A LOT of money don't they?!?!?!?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> But that costs money.... I don't have money, the goats "ate" it....


I know that feeling :roll:


----------



## Emzi00

Well, yes, a lot of money... I never have any money to spend on me :lol: I buy everything. I need to take a loan from The Bank of Mom here soon, but need to get my game plan together first.


----------



## fishin816

I also got a Facebook page up today! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Cade, got your page up to five likes


----------



## fishin816

Emzi00 said:


> Cade, got your page up to five likes


Ok friend me

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

fishin816 said:


> Ok friend me
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


:thinking: Or you could... I'm suddenly feeling lazy...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Well, yes, a lot of money... I never have any money to spend on me :lol: I buy everything. I need to take a loan from The Bank of Mom here soon, but need to get my game plan together first.


Just about all of mine goes to the goats too... Next is a new milk stand.. Lol


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Just about all of mine goes to the goats too... Next is a new milk stand.. Lol


Next for me will be Babette baby, then probably a buck pen, another doe.... and then another doe... and another... and another..  and hay, I should be set until second cutting comes around... grain, need to check out some prices of stuff.... busy,busy!! And it all costs money! :hair:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well I've got a buck reservation too.. She's due Monday  exciting! 
And I will need some alfalfa soon.. And I should be good on grain for a while longer... Lol
Once I sell some kids I'll fill up on hay... And I should be good till I too it off in the fall


----------



## Emzi00

And once I get a "real" job, things won't seem to cost as much...


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Skyla, that stinks! Our basement floods every time it rains or some snow melts... I mean it's just storage and stuff, no carpet or real "walls"or anything... It's just an old (almost 200 years) basement...

And Emma, I do to


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> And once I get a "real" job, things won't seem to cost as much...


No... They still cost a lot lol!


----------



## Emzi00

If we ever manage to get Lacie to buy some Nigies, she needs these 
http://www.bestfarmbuys.com/classifieds/detail.php?classified_id=167325&state=MI&category=Goats


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

My basement is all carpet..  mine and my sisters room is down there.. :/


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Guys I just landed a babysitting job! One of the kids in my class (he's a friend that's a guy) lives sorta close to me (I mean nobody does, haha) has a cousin (aunt, something) who lives really close to me with a kid


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's awesome Sarah


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Yeah I know! I've only done fill-in jobs so far, but my guy friends mom said she would contact me! And it's close enough I can ride my bike there! And that's nice in case something horrible happens, my parents are close! I'm so excited!


----------



## Emzi00

Oh Sarah, I'm going to Great Wolf Lodge with my 4-h this weekend, so I won't be on probably at all.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Thanks for letting me know I have a basketball tournament so I won't be in much 

And OH MY GOSH I love great wolf lodge!!


----------



## Emzi00

It's so far away... I hate driving, but it's awesome!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Haha! We go there in 6th grade for a two day overnight thing


----------



## fishin816

Emzi00 said:


> If we ever manage to get Lacie to buy some Nigies, she needs these
> http://www.bestfarmbuys.com/classifieds/detail.php?classified_id=167325&state=MI&category=Goats


Yeah! I see great conformation in those goaties! I will snatch them up before Lacie ever thinks of it!


----------



## goatygirl

There very nice girls. Are you going to get them.


----------



## fishin816

I milked Gypsy today. She was NOT happy with me. She was kicking around, wouldnt lwt useut the milk machine on her........ 

We got a pint! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

urgh I am so disappointed... I am broke, broke, broke right now. In really bad shape til next payday and even then will be in sort of bad shape til I get my taxes in and guess what I find on craigslist today, a mini Nubian buckling. Blue eyes none the less, and CHEAP. But right now I can't afford him at all. Bleh... bad timing.


----------



## ksalvagno

Isn't that the way it always happens!


----------



## NubianFan

Seems to, I just had to pay so much to get ready for my licensure this month. $207 just for the application, $15 for my transcript $47 for the testing prep book, about $50 for the trip down to observe the board by the time you figure in gas and food on the trip. Plus my daughter's saxophone had to go into the shop. I have some money set back, but I really, really try not to touch that. It is for emergencies and as wonderful as a cutie little blue eyed mini Nubian would be, he isn't an emergency.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> If we ever manage to get Lacie to buy some Nigies, she needs these
> http://www.bestfarmbuys.com/classifieds/detail.php?classified_id=167325&state=MI&category=Goats


Nope, don't like 'em! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well that just stinks, Leslie! Hope he's still around when you can afford him


----------



## fishin816

Hey Jill, I have a question for you. If I added beet pulp to an 18.6% protein mix, then make 19.4%protein, will that be too much protein? The does only get a cup at the milk stand twice a day, then alfalfa and pasture. Would that be too much protein????????????? 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Nope, don't like 'em! :lol:


Why don't you like them


----------



## margaret

goatygirl said:


> Why don't you like them


Yeah why? i love them. i love them even more after my doe gave me quads and 3 of them blue eyed.


----------



## goatygirl

They have good conformation as far as in see. the milking does udder was nice.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goatygirl said:


> Why don't you like them


Just a few conformational things I didn't like, and my personal preferences.


----------



## fishin816

I have a proven herd sire for sale....... If anyone might be interested


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Which one you selling Cade? I can't get him.. Full on bucks here! Lol! Just curious


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Which one you selling Cade? I can't get him.. Full on bucks here! Lol! Just curious


Beaudroux

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ah


----------



## NubianFan

Now I found a mini oberhalsi of all things even cheaper....


----------



## fishin816

NubianFan said:


> Now I found a mini oberhalsi of all things even cheaper....


Want to start a mini Nubian breeding program Leslie? I have a buck! $400

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

I need a Nigerian or mini buck of some kind for Daffodil but I am broke, broke, broke right now.


----------



## nchen7

NubianFan said:


> Now I found a mini oberhalsi of all things even cheaper....


sucks, sorry Leslie. but...maybe stop looking at Craigslist?????


----------



## NubianFan

She just was in heat anyway, maybe in 21 days she when she is in again, if she comes in again this spring, I can find one ready to breed age. The ones I have been looking at are too young to breed her anyway all bottle babies.


----------



## NubianFan

Yeah It is okay though Ni, I look all the time and find things I can't have, I am sort of used to it. LOL


----------



## NubianFan

Besides dad has me on a mission to find him a tractor for a good price. I should tell him finder's fee is that mini Nubian buckling....


----------



## nchen7

good idea. finders fee is just fair. can't be doing things for free!

sometimes window shopping is fun!


----------



## NubianFan

I had fun today. I went here


----------



## nchen7

sooo pretty!!!!!


----------



## NubianFan

Doesn't that just look like something out of a fantasy? I climbed up boulders to take that picture, I was surprised I could climb up those boulders actually but I made it without any problem. I guess there still is a little mountain goat in this old goat. :laugh:


----------



## nchen7

I'm really not the climbing type. I'm more of a flatlands kind of girl. heights give me the willies (even though I like to test myself a lot.....).

ok, bed time for me. gotta wake up for a very important gold medal game! nite nite everyone!


----------



## Rita13

I cant figure out how to start a new thread--i need help. My pygmy had a csection 3 days ago--the baby lived. The doe seems to be getting worse. The vet didnt send any meds home but we gave her penicillin the first 2 days--when she seemed more lethargic we gave her tylan this morn. She had c and d shot 2 wks before baby and we gave her a uterine bolus also. She is drinking a little, not eating and has a dark smelly diarrhea. We hav calld vet but just supp to take her in mon--i dont think she will make it. She acts like she is having contractions--even before the uterine bolus. Any ideas??


----------



## NubianFan

Night Ni


----------



## NubianFan

Does the vet have any advice? I would keep her hydrated for sure. Let me see if I can find someone with more experience to help you.


----------



## goathiker

G"Night Ni.

I got the does put up in the garden pen today. Tomorrow I'm putting the kidding stalls up. 12 days 'till Guinen's due date


----------



## ksalvagno

Rita - do you have any pain meds? The vet should have sent you home with some Banamine. What is her temp?

Leslie - that is just beautiful!


----------



## goathiker

Yes, your doe needs pain meds. I would try to get her some subQ fluids as well.


----------



## NubianFan

We heard something that sounded like a bear in pain or grunting as he scratched his back or something while we were on our hike today.


----------



## ksalvagno

Rita - created a new thread for you here: http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f197/c-section-doe-not-doing-well-162805/


----------



## goathiker

Buck deer grunt when they are curious. They sound like a lot bigger animals when they do it.


----------



## fishin816

goathiker said:


> Buck deer grunt when they are curious. They sound like a lot bigger animals when they do it.


Like bucks.....

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

didn't sound like a deer, I have heard that, I have never ever heard this sound before. We back tracked, we were near a cave at the time. It sounded like it was coming from inside the cave. It almost sounded like it was telling us to leave. At any rate we were believers we back out of there and went a different way. We were in national forest land and they had signs everywhere about what to do in bear country.


----------



## NubianFan

it was like a whine, grunt, whimper, whine, grunt, whimper. It was really weird.


----------



## goathiker

The baby bears are born and nursing right now. I bet they do a lot of talking, just like pups.


----------



## goathiker

Maybe it was Bigfoot


----------



## NubianFan

Well we wondered if it was some just waking up from hibernating and possibly with cubs. It was scary to me. I doubt we were in any real danger, but I had never heard that sound. When we very first heard it I thought it was an owl then when we got closer mom just stopped it her tracks and I heard it a second time and me and her looked at each other in terror and I said that isn't an owl. I will show you pictures of where we were tomorrow, I didn't send all of them from my phone to my email yet. You will see it is a big "indian cave" with the opening to a smaller actual cavern inside it, we were in a national forest that is full of limestone caverns and rock outcroppings with dry caves in them.


----------



## NubianFan

Could have been I guess. It really sounded like a bear sound. I went on youtube and listened to black bear vocalizations and it was similar the only thing is all those vocalizations were more intense because they were all from infuriated bears. I think this one was either warning us or talking to cubs or something I don't think it was angry.


----------



## goathiker

That's kind of neat though. Mama bear's in there going "would you 2 settle down and let me sleep?"


----------



## NubianFan

yeah no kidding! LOL


----------



## sassykat6181

All I hear is the coyotes howling and they're getting closer. 3rd night in a row


----------



## NubianFan

They are coming to get you....


----------



## NubianFan

Seriously though, we have coyotes all around us. It is mostly because across the field from us they put in huge chicken houses and I have heard they just dump the dead carcasses of the ones that don't make it in a big pile so it draws the coyotes as easy meals.


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Hello everyone! Good news!!! My group got 2nd place out of 5 in my color guard competition tonight!! And our show isn't even finished yet!


----------



## ksalvagno

Great! Congrats!


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Thank you!!


----------



## fishin816

My goats are fat....... 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

Mine is fatter I assure you


----------



## fishin816

goatygirl said:


> Mine is fatter I assure you


You wanna see Sweetie and Oreo?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

I am stumped with this crazy goat....... She is giving us a pint of milk. BUT the kids are chapping her teats so much, they are bleeding! What do we do with that?!?!? She is such a great producer, I do not want the kids destroying that. Lacie, Jill, Karen, Somebody? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

do you use bag balm or any kind of udder cream on her?


----------



## nchen7

Moisturize the teats. Bag balm or udder cream. Coconut oil would work too in a bind, or cocoa butter


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yep, slather a good amount of a bag balm, or udder cream on her teats, twice a day. You may even have to put some tape over it to keep their teeth from making it worse. If you have the wound kote/blue kote spray, spray the teats first, then apply the balm or cream.


----------



## fishin816

I have been putting udder balm on it but it doesnt work! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Then you need to cover the bleeding area with tape or a band aid of sorts, so it can heal without it getting worse from the babies teeth. Separate them from each other a few hours a day if you need.


----------



## fishin816

I seperate the babies from mom at night! She is still bleeding! So put the udder balm on it, then a band aid or something? 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yes, or you can use a triple antibiotic ointment to the bleeding area, then cover it.


----------



## fishin816

Ok Lacie....... Will try what I can....... 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Guyyys! Went to see B today (haven't been able to from my big boot) and she DEFINITELY looks pregnant! I've been a little worried for some reason... Probably since its my first kidding... My mom thinks she saw a hoof the other day!:stars: :grin:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That's awesome Sarah!

Emma's lurking.....


----------



## littlegoatgirl

It really is Emma, get out here. Show yourself!


----------



## Emzi00

Not lurking, catching up. I was gone a while.... just got home.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

We got 2nd in our tournament btw


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So how's it going? 

It's like high 60's out here, big blue sky, sunny, getting greener by the day.


----------



## ksalvagno

Still cold and winter here but the sun did shine for a while today.


----------



## Emzi00

Good job Sarah!

It's going well, we had our first equestrian team practice today, did awesome. I'm stoked for the meet.

And Lacie, you're terrible. Things thawed the other day, and now we're back to death weather, ice everywhere!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That's nice the sun came out  it's supposed to start raining for a week starting Wednesdays, here. Great for the pasture


----------



## ksalvagno

Hopefully that will help your drought conditions.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

When does the death weather normally let up out there Emma? By mid April I hope!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Good job Sarah!
> 
> It's going well, we had our first equestrian team practice today, did awesome. I'm stoked for the meet.
> 
> And Lacie, you're terrible. Things thawed the other day, and now we're back to death weather, ice everywhere!


Lucky! I wish I could do that, my parents simply won't let me

That's what happened here... The ice is really bad bcuz it was thawing out and it all froze!


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> When does the death weather normally let up out there Emma? By mid April I hope!


April showers brings May flowers.  Everthing is usually better by the end of March.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

ksalvagno said:


> Hopefully that will help your drought conditions.


Yeah, the grass is just starting to grow now, it's still really short at the moment. 
When it rained last, Tahoe got about a 15' rise, so that was good. Just need oodles more water.
Feel free to share everyone


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> April showers brings May flowers.  Everthing is usually better by the end of March.


Very good! 

I remember we got snow in June here once..... it was out of nowhere too :lol:
I think we're 3-4 months behind in the seasons, this is more like October-November weather right now.


----------



## goatygirl

It was like 50 today. felt so good


----------



## NubianFan

67 here yesterday. Probably around 55 here today


----------



## ksalvagno

We are back into the 30's today and this week go back into the 20's with single digits at night.


----------



## NubianFan

what is the big wolf lodge or lone wolf lodge or whatever y'all were talking about?


----------



## NubianFan

eww Karen too cold, and it is supposed to get back down below freezing here next week too which I am not looking forward to at all.


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> what is the big wolf lodge or lone wolf lodge or whatever y'all were talking about?


http://www.greatwolf.com/


----------



## ksalvagno

NubianFan said:


> what is the big wolf lodge or lone wolf lodge or whatever y'all were talking about?


It is an indoor water park and hotel.


----------



## fishin816

I just had my first goats milk for 2014. Ahhhhhh


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno

Lucky you. I was hoping to have some this year but now I'm not sure my only doe who is supposed to be pregnant is. She is due the end of this week.


----------



## nchen7

I hope she's pregnant Karen.... what makes you think she's not?

Cade, what did you think of the goats milk?


----------



## ksalvagno

Ni, this girl is 9 years old and has always started bagging up a month prior to kidding. She has not grown an udder at all. Now her pooch looks pregnant and she has a low belly but she isn't big at all compared to previous years. So I have these conflicting signs from her. Usually I send blood to verify but last year with moving, the money has gone into the house and any vet bills need to be serious problems only.


----------



## nchen7

weird! wasn't Lacie also complaining that her does weren't bagging up when they usually do? I hope she'll surprise you with babies soon! I know you're really wanting that goat milk. how's the sleeping going? do you think you've detoxed from the HFCS yet?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Indeed I was. Moon finally started on her udder about 19 days before she was due, she's got approximately 4 days left, and she's obviously bred, her udder could still be much bigger (I only have an approximate due date, I had her penned with the buck and wrote down when I though she may have been in heat). However, as it stands, she's probably got a bit over a quart in her udder, still plenty of room to quadruple in size though. But it was one day there was nothing in her udder, then 19 days till came and BAM, there was close to a quart fill (judging by size)

Then there's the other does who I have exact breeding dates and the only thing they've got to show is puffy pooches and teats! Zero udder so far and they are due the 7th, and the 13th.


----------



## nchen7

how crazy! Karen, maybe your doe will udder up soon?

more babies Lacie?!?!? how do you ever leave the house? b/c I don't think I could if I were you.....


----------



## ksalvagno

The sleeping is going much better. Also I am feeling better from the HFCS. Probably not completely detoxed but close. I haven't had a bad headache in a while.

Also started water kefir. I add ginger root and let it carbonate. Tastes almost like a flat ginger ale with just a tiny bit of fizz. So I think I found my replacement for drinking Coke.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I haven't left in a while.... except to the feed store :lol: gotta feed the zoo somehow! Including moon, I have 10 does to kid


----------



## ksalvagno

I have no desire to have that much birthing going on anymore. Got my fill with the alpaca birthing. But I admit I sure do miss the crias.


----------



## goatygirl

I would not mind the extra goaties


----------



## nchen7

Karen, great to hear you're feeling better! I feel the need to get some water kefir grains, esp now that I don't have much milk so my dairy ones are hanging out in the fridge for the time being. they're not going to be very happy in a few months, but I think I can bring them back. my friend made coconut water kefir, and she said if you mix it with OJ it tastes like a really healthy mimosa. I've been wanting to try that ever since she mentioned it!

Lacie, you'll have to post about a thousand pictures of all the babies once they hit the ground.


----------



## NubianFan

ummmm what is a mimosa?


----------



## nchen7

champagne (or sparkling wine) with OJ. it's a fancy brunch beverage. it's delicious!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, I'm going to have even more does kidding next year. I'm keeping several doe kids and will be breeding them in the fall  I love the baby goats, and no matter how many milkers I have, we always have a shortage of milk! :GAAH:

I'll keep you updated on the babies.... if they ever get here! :lol:
And Emma better keep us updated with that precious little Babette baby that WILL be here soon! (Trying to make sure it's a doe year!)


----------



## nchen7

wow.....just....going to be crazy with all those kids around!!! sounds like heaven to me!


----------



## goatygirl

Just getting to lay in the middle of them. its sooo fun to become one of their toys.


----------



## nchen7

or just to snuggle with a warm, baby smelling goat. mmmmm......I can't wait for babies!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

There is just too much going on here for me!  snap is off her feed again... I don't know what to think with her any more.. She does it everyone and then for a day or two and then is fine again... :/ then squirt's eye.. And were flooded... We've been so busy with all that and we have kids to disbudd.. Urg....


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I'm sorry skyla...

Anyone have a place to get a not overly expensive but good quality disbudding iron?


----------



## ksalvagno

Always something! :sad:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sorry to vent on you guys... :/ it's just a whole bunch of stuff building up and I can't take it any more lol!

Sarah.. Check Craig's List, Amazon and what not.. We got ours from either Valley Vet or Jeffers... But I've seen some new or like new ones cheep... Worth a look


----------



## nchen7

sorry Skyla you've been having all these issues! when it rains, it pours, eh? (sorry for the pun....)


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Thanks skyla! And check your iPod, I texted you


----------



## fishin816

nchen7 said:


> I hope she's pregnant Karen.... what makes you think she's not?
> 
> Cade, what did you think of the goats milk?


Better than cows milk. I used to drink it, my first time this year.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> I'm sorry skyla...
> 
> Anyone have a place to get a not overly expensive but good quality disbudding iron?


Just bring the babies to my place


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That sucks Skyla! Hope you dry out soon and Snap quits messing with you over the grain!


----------



## NubianFan

I can't believe the weekend is over, where did it go?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks guys  :hug:

Your tellin me Lacie! Ugg..

Sarah I did see it  replying now  I had it all typed out and was about to hit send and my iPod died on me!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Haha that's okay


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Just bring the babies to my place


Haha I wish! But I actually think my dads looking forward to it! He loves doing goat stuff and I don't let him do most... I might let him do this first one


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

NubianFan said:


> I can't believe the weekend is over, where did it go?


Oh, my goodness. :shock: I KNOW!!! By the way, hi everyone!! :stars: :wahoo:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

SMB_GoatHerd said:


> Oh, my goodness. :shock: I KNOW!!! By the way, hi everyone!! :stars: :wahoo:


I agree. By the way, I didn't catch your name since I came back. I'm Sarah :wave:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm gonna head to bed now... I'm beat and have TONS to do tomorrow.. Night y'all :wave:


----------



## Emzi00

I'm just here.... waiting, for my Babette baby.... *doodly doo*


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Night Skyla


----------



## Emzi00

Night Skyla


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I'm just here, waiting for my BB baby *doodly doo*


----------



## Emzi00

Oh Sarah, don't think you were around, but I won't be having any babies born at my place this year....


----------



## littlegoatgirl

WHAT!? Why not?? Remember, you'll live! I didn't think I would, but I did!


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

littlegoatgirl said:


> I agree. By the way, I didn't catch your name since I came back. I'm Sarah :wave:


Hi Sarah, I'm Sydney! I haven't been around very long so...


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> WHAT!? Why not?? Remember, you'll live! I didn't think I would, but I did!


I guess studmuffin wasn't all that attractive to her.  :laugh: I won't be having my own, but I'm sure going to buy some! Once I get money....


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> I guess studmuffin wasn't all that attractive to her.  :laugh: I won't be having my own, but I'm sure going to buy some! Once I get money....


That stinks but exciting nonetheless, I mean you get to pick them and everything My parents made a deal with me saying if something were to go wrong we would buy at least one kid


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh: My parents don't make deals.... although I do get small loans.... I hope they'll be willing to loan out larger amounts, I need to be able to get my Babette baby to Michigan!And then everyone will be suffocated with pictures.... and Lacie will get updates  :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well babette didn't find the studmuffin of choice very attractive either. I had to hold her in a death grip while she screamed and flailed the entire time, and I had to hold her tail up too, my goodness that was hard! I'm surprised she took! I have had to do that with does before, never any fun.
I REALLY want to get some kids from Peeps! She kinda looks bred, but then I may be imagining it... only time will tell  I've been looking at the goats in her pedigree all day.... hoping.... :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Haven't you talked to the Bank of Mom about that yet??? You've got like, 7 weeks!


----------



## Emzi00

http://adgagenetics.org/PlannedPedigreePrint.aspx?SireNum=A001647852&DamNum=A001265127.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> :laugh: My parents don't make deals.... although I do get small loans.... I hope they'll be willing to loan out larger amounts, I need to be able to get my Babette baby to Michigan!And then everyone will be suffocated with pictures.... and Lacie will get updates  :lol:


I don't get loans... Or an allowance... Thankfully I'm getting a job this summer so I can have some sort of money coming in!


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Haven't you talked to the Bank of Mom about that yet??? You've got like, 7 weeks!


Actually, I have a lot less time than that, my birthday is coming up shortly. I'm crunching numbers so I'll seem "professional" when I do talk to the Bank of Mom.  I'm thinking a loan should pay for shipping, and the cost of the baby will be birthday present. I know, should've talked to her more seriously sooner. We've been so busy with everything, I haven't gotten a chance!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Do you think I haven't played with the planned pedigrees yet?! :lol: And before babette kids I will have hopefully done all the paperwork! :GAAH: I still have to register Clarice, Gracies mom, Gracie, Goober, GET Nehru's paper (they're being held ransom :lol and then I should be caught up....


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> I don't get loans... Or an allowance... Thankfully I'm getting a job this summer so I can have some sort of money coming in!


I kinda get an "allowance". We have a list of chores that if we get done on time, we get $5. Plus whatever odd jobs I pick up... the goats like food....


----------



## NubianFan

When I was growing up I didn't get allowance. I had to work picking strawberries and squash. Strawberries for another family and squash for my dad he took them to the cannery buyer. I didn't get a choice. I worked. I didn't get to keep most of the money I made either. It was put back into a savings account and my parents gave me so much come school time to buy my school clothes and my supplies with. I saved up the small amount they let me keep plus anything aunts/grandma whoever got me for birthdays and Christmas for three years to buy my horse when I was 13. 
That said I never wanted for anything, if we had a school outing or something mom always gave me spending money.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

As long as you've got it all planned out  the older they get the more they weigh


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Do you think I haven't played with the planned pedigrees yet?! :lol: And before babette kids I will have hopefully done all the paperwork! :GAAH: I still have to register Clarice, Gracies mom, Gracie, Goober, GET Nehru's paper (they're being held ransom :lol and then I should be caught up....


Gracies _mom?_ Wow, get to work chicky! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I've had a job since I was 9..... man am I tried. ... :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> As long as you've got it all planned out  the older they get the more they weigh


You drown them with milk! 60 lbs at two months! :shocked: :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> :laugh: My parents don't make deals.... although I do get small loans.... I hope they'll be willing to loan out larger amounts, I need to be able to get my Babette baby to Michigan!And then everyone will be suffocated with pictures.... and Lacie will get updates  :lol:


I don't get loans... Or an allowance... Thankfully I'm getting a job this summer so I can have some sort of money coming in!


----------



## NubianFan

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I've had a job since I was 9..... man am I tried. ... :lol:


Same here, and man do I hear ya. I began saving for my horse at 10 finally got him when I was 13 I already had my evil pony mare but he was my first real horse.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Gracies _mom?_ Wow, get to work chicky! :lol:


Yeah, Gracies mom.... I was going to register her sooner, but I just wasn't selling or showing then, so I figured what was the point, you know? She was a gorgeous doe, but she passed away last year in February. 
But hey, at least I talked the young one out of naming Gracie "Baby grey".... she would have been the third one with that name. :doh: I always wondered why that name, there wasnt a grey hair on any of them.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> You drown them with milk! 60 lbs at two months! :shocked: :lol:


It's not my fault I swear! They just are such hungry little weirdos :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Idk why that posted twice, weird! I have a summer job at a greenhouse and I work there in the fall for the corn maze they have... Then I have a dry spell where I have to use accumulated $ from working and birthday/Christmas/babysitting jobs to buy feed and stuff in the dry spell... I need to order a bunch of stuff soon, yay... 

I feel good though, I was frustrated this evening so I bundled up and went for a nice, long run.

Night y'all, dreams of kids are upon me!


----------



## Emzi00

You know, Peeps' picture was just fine.... Clarice and Gracie were the ones needing a new one....


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> It's not my fault I swear! They just are such hungry little weirdos :lol:


Younger the better then! :lol: I want it to stay in my room... onder:


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie, when you go to register everyone... don't forget Goober's sister...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Lacie, when you go to register everyone... don't forget Goober's sister...


Eh, I may not even keep her.... I can't stand her face..... or attitude....

I haven't even looked at the fee's I'll be paying to register everyone... I've had _seven years_ to register Clarice! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh: That's nice... I should sleep.... Night Lacie.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Younger the better then! :lol: I want it to stay in my room... onder:


That's where I was planning on keeping them until they were shipped, in my room :lol:



Emzi00 said:


> You know, Peeps' picture was just fine.... Clarice and Gracie were the ones needing a new one....


I didn't like that picture, and Longing isn't bad to look at


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Night Emma :wave: Dream up something awesome!


----------



## Emzi00

You're truly terrible. I have nightmares almost every single night! :hair:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Wow.... ummm, well... have sweet dreams then? That kind of sucks, almost every night? Seems excessive. ): 
I had a nightmare the other night... I was bottle feeding 4 calves.... :GAAH:


----------



## Emzi00

Didn't I say I'm usually up around 3 am? That's why.... I'll dream of Babette baby.... Sweet-Dreams


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hmm... well think of Babette babies


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hi anyone who is on.


----------



## NubianFan

I dreamed I had four darling goat babies the other night and two were normal sized and one was small and one was tiny. I dreamed that my mom's stupid dog walked up and swallowed the tiny one whole thinking it was a treat... I was SO mad, stupid nightmare...


----------



## NubianFan

Ugh and he was wagging his tail while he did it, stupid moron dog.... He really is THAT dumb in real life too.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Sorry I haven't been on much guys. I just logged on to say goodnight. :wave: :smile: Maybe sometime soon I'll be able to stay on for more than a minute at a time. :wink: :smile:

:wave:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Maybe Dru will have quads  But the dog can feel free to walk the other direction from them....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That's not fair, Patrick! You can't just log on to say goodbye! :lol:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> That's not fair, Patrick! You can't just log on to say goodbye! :lol:


:lol: I think I just did!  :lol: :slapfloor:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Cruel, Patrick.... just cruel.... :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Patrick!


----------



## goathiker

OMG I'm exhausted. I got the kidding pens up and spent rest of the day covering the house with a ginormous tarp. It should work until summer gets here anyway.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I didn't do much today. Nothing really fun anyways.


----------



## goathiker

Now I'm watching scary stories until bedtime


----------



## Scottyhorse

Lucky you! My mom just signed us up for netflix again so I will be able to watch more scary movies


----------



## goathiker

Too bad you can't stream video. There's a lot of really good stuff on u-tube. Does Online Northwest reach you? They are much much better than Hugh's net.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Never heard of them. I'll look them up.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Any ideas on how to get grain into a very skiddish doe around really rambunctious herd mates? Betty is pretty thin but I'm not sure how to get her weight up. It would be easier if I could put all three does that need grain into one space and feed them all at the same time but I'm not sure how I could. I'll see if I can figure something out..


----------



## goathiker

I know that when we moved from here to Idaho for a job, we never had to change the provider.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well that sounds more productive than what I did today, Jill. I've been so tired lately, I've haven't been getting much done. 
However, this gave me a few laughs, I was playing around with a name generator to see what all the suggested names were in my family. I left the setting on any for them all, I just typed in names, they're ridiculous :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

:slapfloor: Some of those are super funny! 

My day started out pretty terrible. But it got a little better.


----------



## goathiker

Well, I'm glad it got better. 
I'll be happy when the carpet dries. Wet carpet reeks...


----------



## Scottyhorse

Yes it does!


----------



## jmorri0322

Ok question - do goats generally change eating habits in spring? All my goats (4) have suddenly cut down on their food. They are out to pasture during the day & I feed them at night when I bring them into the barn. Over the past 4 days, I've noticed food left over where before they would devour it all.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

I have three does that will be kidding any minute. They still have their ligs, but they will probably go in the next few days. I have them in their own little private stalls, ready to go. Then we have FIVE more due after that!!!!!!!!!! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

jmorri0322 said:


> Ok question - do goats generally change eating habits in spring? All my goats (4) have suddenly cut down on their food. They are out to pasture during the day & I feed them at night when I bring them into the barn. Over the past 4 days, I've noticed food left over where before they would devour it all.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Has their feeding ruotine been changed? What they eat? That is not good they have stopped eating! Have they lost weight? Condition gone down?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

jmorri0322 said:


> Ok question - do goats generally change eating habits in spring? All my goats (4) have suddenly cut down on their food. They are out to pasture during the day & I feed them at night when I bring them into the barn. Over the past 4 days, I've noticed food left over where before they would devour it all.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


It could be that they are in pasture all day.. Is that new? They could be filling themselves up on that...


----------



## jmorri0322

No changes as far as pasture routine is concerned & no changes as to what they are being fed. Hard to say whether or not they've lost weight as they still have their longer winter coats. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Is the pasture more lush? Growing more? 
Hmm.. Hard to say...


----------



## jmorri0322

We're here in SC, so temps have started to increase where it's warmer then it has been. Can't really say if pasture has grown any more. I'm thinking I'll check temps & go from there. Maybe treat for coccidiosis?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno

If they are out in the pasture more, they are probably filling up on that. You could change your routine to feeding in the morning before they go out.

I would have a fecal done before just randomly treating for worms. Make sure they include coccidia in the fecal test.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

They're also going to eat less when it warms up, so it could just be that.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So I guess I'm gonna be on TV... A lady that was at the Vet's office today LOVED Squirt and started video taping her and and was talking about the our vet and how he also does large animals and not just cats and dogs and then she like 'interviewed' me lol!! And said like a million time "squirt's gonna be on TV!" Lol!
I'm glad we don't have cable! I don't want to see it! Lol


----------



## goatygirl

I'll watch


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! I have no clue what channel or show or anything! It was kinda weird lol


----------



## fishin816

Ok well try to put a pinch of molasses in their feed. Or add some sweet horse feed in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

First babies of 2014 are:
2 Platy Fry  I think they're a couple weeks old. Tiny and super adorable 
Next will be some chicks. Due anytime between now and my birthday! Sooner rather than later. I think I might take a couple and raise them myself, I want a couple overly friendly chickens :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Anyone have an idea of something I can put on a baby's head and moms nose? 
Disbudded one kid... And she is butting him away now.. :sigh: stupid me forgot to burn the hair of the other kid.. :wallbang: I can't any of that mother up stuff... None of the stores around here carry it.. :/


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Wait why do you have to burn the hair? I'm confused


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I only disbudded one of her kids.. I should have burned the hair of the kid I didn't do so they smelled the same... And that way she hopefully wouldn't reject one..


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Oh right right right I just realized that... I'm sorry


----------



## ksalvagno

Vicks or vanilla


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok thanks Karen!


----------



## sassykat6181

I put vanilla on mine last year


----------



## goathiker

Don't let her keep one and refuse the other. If she is mean to the one, take both away for a few minutes and try again.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That's so weird that people are getting rejected babies by disbudding them. In all my years with livestock, this is the first year I've heard of that happening :shock:


----------



## fishin816

WHAT ON EARTH IS SHE DIDDING FOR? I wish you could see the video of her......

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

Duck Dynasty RULES!!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

We took them both out and put vanilla on butts and heads then all over her nose.. She didn't push them away.. So that's good  we are gonna go back out and check on them all in a bit..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

fishin816 said:


> Duck Dynasty RULES!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Agreed!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

sassykat6181 said:


> I put vanilla on mine last year


Did it work?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Geography is sooo boring.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> That's so weird that people are getting rejected babies by disbudding them. In all my years with livestock, this is the first year I've heard of that happening :shock:


Really?! Lucky you! I didn't have any last year... Or our first year... This would be our second time though... I'm hoping she takes him back!


----------



## fishin816

Scottyhorse said:


> Geography is sooo boring.


And math..... And science....... And social studies.....

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer

OMG! Just got a message from my son. He rolled a semi at work today! He says he's ok...but still....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh wow! Glad he is ok!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sydney, what subject isn't boring?! Lol!


----------



## kccjer

He said he went to the hospital and got checked out. Ok, would be "not dead" in his books so who knows if he's got anything broke. He just sent a message and said he'd call later


----------



## ksalvagno

Wow, that is not good. Glad he is ok.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hope all is fine with him! How scary!


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Sydney, what subject isn't boring?! Lol!


I like art, and digital photography was fun


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah, those would be fun


----------



## Scottyhorse

Wow Carmen, that is scary!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

We wanna be like mama!


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Sydney, what subject isn't boring?! Lol!


German. :lol:


----------



## goathiker

None of them are boring if you have an imaginative and fun teacher. Unfortunately, I don't think they make those anymore.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol! That would be for me! I'm not interested in learning another language lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh and my doe is letting both boys with her now


----------



## kccjer

guys...I am sitting here shaking. My son just called and told me what happened. He should not be alive. He would have been going 65 on a narrow 2 lane road. Dropped off the shoulder and the trailer went airborn. Said the guy behind him looked up and said the trailer was straight up and down in the air. Ended up on the top of the truck....he was hanging upside down. They had to cut a hole for him to crawl out of. EMT didn't believe he was the driver when he walked up to the ambulance. Another driver said looking into the truck, Chris shouldn't have a head on his shoulders even...


----------



## nchen7

wow! I'm SOOO glad he's (kind of) ok!!! he must have had a guardian angel on his shoulder when that happened! any injuries at all?


----------



## kccjer

some bruises and a couple scrapes. That's all. I don't know how he came out with only that. And he says sitting there looking at the truck now...he doesn't know how either.


----------



## goathiker

Oh, my goodness...


----------



## Emzi00

I sure guess he has someone up there looking out for him. I'm glad things weren't worse.


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Lol! That would be for me! I'm not interested in learning another language lol


But.... you can say some bad things to people without them knowing what you're saying.....


----------



## nchen7

guardian angel. so glad he's safe. how terrifying!!!! :hug:


----------



## kccjer

Thankfully he had his seatbelt on. Said he could feel his back muscles starting to seize (he has back problems and takes muscle relaxants) So very lucky....

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## nchen7

well, if that's the case, then some rehab with a physio should help in a few days when he heals from this. I had bad whiplash and a shoulder joint hyper extended when I was in a car accident at 16. took a lot of physio but I have full mobility now....

I hope he heals up quickly.


----------



## fishin816

The preggos are in their stalls! The ligs arent gone, but their udders are painfully tight. Next three days I bet. Ya know I have the ISAT tests tgis week, it will probably be when I camt be there with them. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer

Isn't that part of the doe code??? Lol

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## Scottyhorse

:laugh:


----------



## sassykat6181

Catching up on posts....busy day!

Kccjer- Glad to hear your son is ok. Sure had someone watching over him

And Skyla, the vanilla was the only thing that worked for me last year. Harmony refused her doeling after Ashley disbudded her. I had to hold her for 3 days to let baby nurse while I tried all sorts of things. I thought she was going to kill her, she kept knocking her around. Wouldn't even sleep with her. Thank goodness it was the end of June.


----------



## fishin816

kccjer said:


> Isn't that part of the doe code??? Lol
> 
> Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


It is! These girls will probably make me mad.......

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie, look at all those goats line bred on him :lol:
http://adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=A000921187


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:slapfloor: How did that happen?! :ROFL:


----------



## fishin816

Ok, I need assisntance here. What should I do? 

Should I retain a buck from my best doe and my 2nd best buck, and be under my farm name, OR, buy a buck from the Olson Acres's Monica and Nariobi cross. Should I add the bloodlines in or keep my own strain in my herd? Blaze and Cocoa is my cross. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

I would add in the other buck, get his genetics in your herd, get producing those super extra nice babies, then stick to your own strain, after you've gotten the other bloodlines in there.


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :slapfloor: How did that happen?! :ROFL:


Magic. :lol:


----------



## fishin816

Emzi00 said:


> I would add in the other buck, get his genetics in your herd, get producing those super extra nice babies, then stick to your own strain, after you've gotten the other bloodlines in there.


Maybe get a DOE from that cross? Then keep my buck? I really wanna get a champion buck under my name. I will think about it......

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Cade, I agree with what Emma said.

Emma.... that's some powerful magic over there.... :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

So powerful.... it might just make someone faint! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It must be what's behind the death weather


----------



## Emzi00

fishin816 said:


> Maybe get a DOE from that cross? Then keep my buck? I really wanna get a champion buck under my name. I will think about it......
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I'm still sticking with what I said, but maybe retain a doe instead of a buck? You can always finish a buck in the coming years, you still have time..


----------



## Emzi00

No way!! It's not black magic!! :shocked:  :lol:


----------



## fishin816

Emzi00 said:


> I'm still sticking with what I said, but maybe retain a doe instead of a buck? You can always finish a buck in the coming years, you still have time..


She might have a doe, I will be pleased with either. I think I would rather keep a buck from my cross. Just me personally. I have a doe reserved from Wood Bridge Farm Too Fancy and Wood Bridge Farm November Rain at Olson Acres. I have a doe reserved from Valentine and Patchouli at Fall Creek. If I get does from either of them, that should strenghten up my breeding program too.

I dont know, I will think about it.

G' Night everyone. ISAT tomorrow

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Cade, a doe will only give you 1-4 kid a year if you're lucky, a buck can give you 100+ kids in one year. The buck is going to have the biggest influence on your herd.
An average buck bred to a good doe normally results in average kids, the buck is half the herd, so it's always best to get the best buck you can.

If you want top of the line goats, I'd recommend you get a top of the line buck and go from there... just my two cents.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I agree with Lacie and Emma  I'd buy the buck and get some new lines through your herd that way


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

sassykat6181 said:


> And Skyla, the vanilla was the only thing that worked for me last year. Harmony refused her doeling after Ashley disbudded her. I had to hold her for 3 days to let baby nurse while I tried all sorts of things. I thought she was going to kill her, she kept knocking her around. Wouldn't even sleep with her. Thank goodness it was the end of June.


Ok good to know!! My girl was doing that too! She's letting him near her now and not flipping out, so that is good.  hopefully he will have a full belly in the morning


----------



## fishin816

Ok, here is what I will do. I have seven really great does. They will probably all be in the show ring. Then I have two OUTSTANDING bucks now, and I am retaining one of Gypsy's bucks. So then I will have three great bucks, to breed and make me some wonderful show daughters. Then I won't need the buck if I have all of these lines coming together........ Right? 

I know you guys think I should get the buck, but I think I should keep my own. Then, if Valentine and Fancy at the other farms are generous enough to give me some does, I will have nine great does, PLUS the ones I retain. I personally think I should keep my own goats instead of buying another buck. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It's all up to you Cade. It's your herd


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> It's all up to you Cade. It's your herd


I think I will just stick with my plan.

Bye bye everyone. I have the tests today. Lets hope the girls will be generous enough for me to be there during the birth......

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

I also think getting a better buck would be the best move. If you get a nice buck, he should improve a lot of the faults in your does. I mostly see steep rums, minimal brisket, and none of them really stand up hill. I hope this doesn't sound harsh, but I think getting a nice buck would be the best bet to improve your herd. 

On another note, I am getting a doe kid from a finished champion doe who is bred to a fantastic buck..  That is, if she had a doe kid  Due march 24th so we will see and hope!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Cool! What doe Sydney??


----------



## Scottyhorse

CH Camanna CT Jocelyn, bred to Pecan Hollow SF Texas Crusader  I like his genetics.


----------



## fishin816

I know Sydney, I know some of my herd needs more level rumps. I only have one doe that needs a better brisket, and one buck. I have put the buck up for sale, but I will keep the doe. Blaze and Cocoa are flawless. Both of them. If I get a buck from them, they should improve all of my bad stuff. I cant really afford another $700 goat over the two I might be getting. 

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> CH Camanna CT Jocelyn, bred to Pecan Hollow SF Texas Crusader  I like his genetics.


Very nice!  good luck! Thinking pink!!


----------



## Emzi00

Cade, I'm absolutely sure her picture doesn't do her any justice, but there are some things that I would change about Cocoa.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> Cade, I'm absolutely sure her picture doesn't do her any justice, but there are some things that I would change about Cocoa.


Agreed. No goat is flawless, anyways


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Very nice!  good luck! Thinking pink!!


Thank you  There was a doe that I really really want a kid from in another herd, but getting a kid from her will be something for next year, as they will be very expensive. She was the 2013 AGS National Champion! 
(Fawn, at Calico Creek)


----------



## fishin816

Emzi00 said:


> Cade, I'm absolutely sure her picture doesn't do her any justice, but there are some things that I would change about Cocoa.


Emma..... I know........

I am stubborn and hard headded. But I think it will be better for my herd to keep it from Cocoa and Blaze. I am ending this here.....:......

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

Scottyhorse said:


> Agreed. No goat is flawless, anyways


Well yeah, how about this. As close to flawless as possible

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

That would be a better way to put it :laugh:

In the end, it's your herd, it's your money, but we are trying to help you make a good decision so that you will have the show goats that you want  Maybe get them LA Scored this summer, and go from there? That would give you a good idea about who to keep, who to keep kids from, etc.


----------



## fishin816

Scottyhorse said:


> That would be a better way to put it :laugh:
> 
> In the end, it's your herd, it's your money, but we are trying to help you make a good decision so that you will have the show goats that you want  Maybe get them LA Scored this summer, and go from there? That would give you a good idea about who to keep, who to keep kids from, etc.


Forgive me for asking such a stupid question..... But how do I get my goaties LA scored?

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

Here are last years bucks from that cross at Olson Acres.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

fishin816 said:


> Forgive me for asking such a stupid question..... But how do I get my goaties LA scored?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


I am not sure. I would like to get mine LA scored soon though. I think it is a good thing to do, because it will help you or I figure out who is buck quality, and who is not. Going to shows will be helpful as well  When is your first show?


----------



## Scottyhorse

fishin816 said:


> Here are last years bucks from that cross at Olson Acres.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Not bad  
Can't tell much when they are so young though, they change so much! 
What cross again?


----------



## Emzi00

fishin816 said:


> Forgive me for asking such a stupid question..... But how do I get my goaties LA scored?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


I looked into it before, and got myself very confused. I'm sure Lacie could tell you though.


----------



## fishin816

Scottyhorse said:


> I am not sure. I would like to get mine LA scored soon though. I think it is a good thing to do, because it will help you or I figure out who is buck quality, and who is not. Going to shows will be helpful as well  When is your first show?


Sometime in August I think.......... Then a show in September. And like two other shows...... Not sure when
they will be.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

Scottyhorse said:


> Not bad
> Can't tell much when they are so young though, they change so much!
> What cross again?


Monica and Nariobi.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

fishin816 said:


> View attachment 57915
> 
> 
> View attachment 57916
> 
> 
> Here are last years bucks from that cross at Olson Acres.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


I really really like them, very upstanding, level rumps, the first one has a really nice length of rump, and great brisket. Lots of length of body too. I could see that cross making a very positive affect on your herd.


----------



## Scottyhorse

fishin816 said:


> Monica and Nariobi.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


I'd like to change her udder a little, it has an odd side profile. I do like her though 

Nariobi is nice as well 
So you want a doe from them?


----------



## fishin816

Yeah I wanted a doe from them. I know Monica's udder is
weird. Doesn't it need a bit better medial? 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Her fore udder could blend more smoothly.


----------



## fishin816

Emzi00 said:


> Her fore udder could blend more smoothly.


Ok ok, anything else?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

Oh and can one of you do some critiques on Fancy and Rain? I have an unborn doe reserved from them. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

No, I would say better attatchments, shape, and fore udder. 

I like Dippin Dots a little better.


----------



## Emzi00

fishin816 said:


> Ok ok, anything else?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Her rear attachments and her medial are nice.


----------



## fishin816

Scottyhorse said:


> No, I would say better attatchments, shape, and fore udder.
> 
> I like Dippin Dots a little better.


Dippin Dots is sold. I chose her at first, then saw she was sold.

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

fishin816 said:


> Oh and can one of you do some critiques on Fancy and Rain? I have an unborn doe reserved from them.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I like Fancy  
Rain is nice too, I like the animals behind him.


----------



## Scottyhorse

fishin816 said:


> Dippin Dots is sold. I chose her at first, then saw she was sold.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Ah.


----------



## fishin816

Ok then can you do a critique on Valentine and Patchouli at Fall Creek? I have a doe reserved from them too. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

For Valentine I'd like to see her higher and wider, also a longer rump and more length of body. She's not to bad.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I agree with Emma. Maybe switch it over to Cinnamon and Harrison? That would be a very nice cross.


----------



## fishin816

Scottyhorse said:


> I agree with Emma. Maybe switch it over to Cinnamon and Harrison? That would be a very nice cross.


Been there done that. The breeder told me that Cinnamon ALWAYS gives bucks. She has only given one doe and she is nine. So the breeder says Valentine would be good because the buck she is bred to is out of Cinnamon's doe.

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Psst! Emma! I felt baby babette's fluttering around in there :greengrin:


----------



## fishin816

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Psst! Emma! I felt baby babette's fluttering around in there :greengrin:


LACIE!!!!!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hey! :wave: 

So how is everybody?


----------



## fishin816

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Hey! :wave:
> 
> So how is everybody?


(Waves back)

Everybody is good. We are arguing over what to do with me buying a new buck. They are critiquing goats I have kids reserved from...... Ya know, the ushe.

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I saw.... I like to keep tabs on things, and what goes on  :lol:


----------



## fishin816

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I saw.... I like to keep tabs on things, and what goes on  :lol:


Ok Lacie, why don't you jump in on our critiques or arguing?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Nah, you can sort that out yourselves, I think you made up your mind before you asked the first time, and I don't think you're going to budge on that, no matter what I have to throw out there


----------



## fishin816

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Nah, you can sort that out yourselves, I think you made up your mind before you asked the first time, and I don't think you're going to budge on that, no matter what I have to throw out there


Yeah I know. I am not budging. LOL!!!!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Cute little FF udders are popping out


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Ello Govna'


----------



## fishin816

littlegoatgirl said:


> Ello Govna'


British!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## littlegoatgirl

fishin816 said:


> British!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Portuguese!

(Just throwin languages out?)


----------



## fishin816

I was close!!!! (Says very fast) LOL! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> Cute little FF udders are popping out


That's about how far the other does are so far  Moon is getting pretty crabby these past few days. Any petting or brushing past the rib cage and , un uh, she's not having any of that!


----------



## Emzi00

Whoever taught that goat how to jump the fence is going to pay....


----------



## fishin816

Emzi00 said:


> Whoever taught that goat how to jump the fence is going to pay....


Lol!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

It's really not funny, they already know how to open the gate. Now I need to stop him from getting out and not let him to teach the other his tricks. We have enough predators around here that I could end up with a dead goat...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Whoever taught that goat how to jump the fence is going to pay....


I think you need to melt that snow now...


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I think you need to melt that snow now...


I think I need you to come take it.... just what's around the goat's pen.... you could make your snowman....


----------



## fishin816

We have babies!!!!!! Thanks Snickers! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

fishin816 said:


> We have babies!!!!!! Thanks Snickers!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Congrats Cade.

I am stuck at the library for 2.5 hours. Pretty boring :/. I have to do homework.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

fishin816 said:


> We have babies!!!!!! Thanks Snickers!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Congrats!


----------



## fishin816

Daisy is close too. Do her ligs have to be gone to have babies? 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> That's about how far the other does are so far  Moon is getting pretty crabby these past few days. Any petting or brushing past the rib cage and , un uh, she's not having any of that!


BB's already at that lovely stage... You can't even get near her back half or she freaks, and if you brush your hand over her... Prepare to be butted


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well I've had my excitement for the day :lol: after I came in from feeding I was trying to get my socks of and they were STUCK I could not for the life of me get them off! DH was laughing and said "For God's sake, it's just a sock!" I told him it was stuck and said he could try, and good luck! 

So he grabbed the end of my sock, and pulled back as hard as he could. That did nothing for the sock except stretch it and pull me off the couch onto the floor, by my foot! Still didn't get the sock off, so he's yanking me around the living floor by my sock, after a few more pulls he finally got it off. :ROFL: We laughed until we were almost crying :lol: needless to say, I will not be wearing those socks again! 
So now I have an EXTREMELY stretched out sock, and another, but considerably less, stretched out sock. And, in hindsight, I should have just rolled the sock off, instead of trying to get it off by standing on the end, but I wanted to get the stupid thing off, my way!
Btw, his leg is mostly healed, he's walking without crutches, or canes now, no more cast, still limping a bit though.


----------



## fishin816

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well I've had my excitement for the day :lol: after I came in from feeding I was trying to get my socks of and they were STUCK I could not for the life of me get them off! DH was laughing and said "For God's sake, it's just a sock!" I told him it was stuck and said he could try, and good luck!
> 
> So he grabbed the end of my sock, and pulled back as hard as he could. That did nothing for the sock except stretch it and pull me off the couch onto the floor, by my foot! Still didn't get the sock off, so he's yanking me around the living floor by my sock, after a few more pulls he finally got it off. :ROFL: We laughed until we were almost crying :lol: needless to say, I will not be wearing those socks again!
> So now I have an EXTREMELY stretched out sock, and another, but considerably less, stretched out sock. And, in hindsight, I should have just rolled the sock off, instead of trying to get it off by standing on the end, but I wanted to get the stupid thing off, my way!
> Btw, his leg is mostly healed, he's walking without crutches, or canes now, no more cast, still limping a bit though.


LACIE LACIE LACIE! Do goats ligs HAVE to be gone before kidding? Becuse..... Daisy has her ligs, but she didnt eat two bites of grain, no hay, and is acting weird. Daisy destroys goats in her path to eat. She would never not eat if she had anything to herself. So I think she will have babes by morning, but her ligs arent gone.

LOL!!!! SOCKS?!?!? I wish I could have seen that! I would have rolled over laughing!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## littlegoatgirl

:ROFL: :laugh: :ROFL: I wish I would've seen that!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

We're making short movies for computer class... My poor group has to have a movie called "The Goat Heist" about a prize winning goat that's getting stolen, AKA Japan :ROFL: They actually seemed interested in my idea, and hey, we'll be the only class with a goat in our movie!! :lol: oh, the things we goat people do..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

fishin816 said:


> LACIE LACIE LACIE! Do goats ligs HAVE to be gone before kidding? Becuse..... Daisy has her ligs, but she didnt eat two bites of grain, no hay, and is acting weird. Daisy destroys goats in her path to eat. She would never not eat if she had anything to herself. So I think she will have babes by morning, but her ligs arent gone.
> 
> LOL!!!! SOCKS?!?!? I wish I could have seen that! I would have rolled over laughing!


Are her ligs at least softening? They don't have to be completely gone, but they do at least soften. Sounds like she's close though! Exciting! 

Yes, socks! It was quite hysterical :lol: :slapfloor:


----------



## fishin816

I am pretty much 99.9% certain she will have them by morning. She NEVER not eats her food. Her ligs have softened a TINY bit. 


Sent from my iPad using goat forum


----------



## Emzi00

:ROFL: I would've paid to see that Lacie! :lol: Too funny.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol :lol: I bet you would have! :ROFL: 

And on another note... I'm making spaghetti :yum:


----------



## Emzi00

I am indeed. 
I spilled a whole plate of spaghetti onto the carpet last time we had it.... it left a big orange stain :lol:


----------



## nchen7

Lacie, that is hilarious!!!!!!! glad your DH is feeling better!

Emma, guess no more spaghetti for you?


----------



## goatygirl

Emzi00 said:


> I am indeed.
> I spilled a whole plate of spaghetti onto the carpet last time we had it.... it left a big orange stain :lol:


my dad got red paint on the carpet two or three years ago, everyone thought it was blood


----------



## fishin816

Babies babies babies! Daisy gave me twin girls! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## sassykat6181

fishin816 said:


> Babies babies babies! Daisy gave me twin girls!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Congrats!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Lacie! :ROFL: :lol: :slapfloor: That is soooo funny!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Had me laughing too!! Haha!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm dying!! The doe I have a buck reservation on is due today!! Everyone think BLUE!! Lol!


----------



## Scottyhorse

I will  :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks! Sounds so weird saying that! Lol!!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Yes, yes it does :lol:


----------



## fishin816

Hey peeps, how long do you think us goaty people will be talking on the Chat Thread? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

Well Skyla, heard anything from your buck reservation yet? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

FOREVER! :lol:

I have to go for now though. Have a lot of reading to do for school.


----------



## fishin816

Scottyhorse said:


> FOREVER! :lol:
> 
> I have to go for now though. Have a lot of reading to do for school.


Ahhhh.... School! How fun it is!

I actually think it is a tee total waste of time.........

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

I think the book is in my moms car.. Which is at work with her :lol:


----------



## nchen7

guess no studying for you!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Any day now, Moon..... :greengrin: Today is my estimated due date for her


----------



## fishin816

Any day now Oreo! I hope her babies are as cute as her grandbabies! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

I can't wait till Carolina kids. I will have to upload a new picture or two of her. 
We all guessed what and how many she has. My dad says 1-2 bucks, my mom, brother and I say buck/doe twins. I'm hoping she has triplets. I will keep a doe for sure.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I hope Moon gives me does  A broken/pied Sundgau, and something splashy would be awesome! That may make me forgive her


----------



## Scottyhorse

I don't care what colors Carolina gives me :laugh: She always throws flashy kids, and the buck apparently does too.


----------



## goatygirl

I hope December give me trips


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hehe, well, whatever she has, I hope they aren't too big! She's been eating a lot lately, but she's still got some sharp hips. :chin:


----------



## goathiker

Maybe the weight of her belly is stretching the skin over her hips making her look thinner. 

8 more days for Guinen. She always has does. She's only ever had one buckling.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Carolina is thin, (can feel her ribs pretty easy) but I am afraid to give her too much grain, especially since she is due in about 2 months.


----------



## fishin816

Now the doe fairy NEEDS to come for Cocoa and Stardust! And...... The Doe Fairy NEEDS to pay a visit to Olson Acres and Fall Creek so I can get does from them too! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> Maybe the weight of her belly is stretching the skin over her hips making her look thinner.
> 
> 8 more days for Guinen. She always has does. She's only ever had one buckling.


I was thinking about that, she has good fat cover on her ribs, front legs, good muscle on her hind legs, nice cover over the short ribs, but those hips stick out like a sore thumb! All the other does are pretty round right now.

Wish my does were like that!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

fishin816 said:


> Now the doe fairy NEEDS to come for Cocoa and Stardust! And...... The Doe Fairy NEEDS to pay a visit to Olson Acres and Fall Creek so I can get does from them too!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Now, now, don't be greedy! I had reservations for her first! :lol:


----------



## fishin816

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Now, now, don't be greedy! I had reservations for her first! :lol:


Errrrrrr.......... You have that feeling sometimes too Lacie. We are all guilty of it!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Now, now, don't be greedy! I had reservations for her first! :lol:


For who?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

fishin816 said:


> For who?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


OH! The doe fairy! Well, I erase your name and write mine. (Scribbles out Lacie, writes down Cade!)

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

I just rode my bike a little over a mile with two of the dogs. I am a little tired and cold, my puppy is not tired at all and was zooming ALLLL OVER the place like a rocket, and the poor old fat dog looks like he is gunna die :lol:


----------



## fishin816

Scottyhorse said:


> I just rode my bike a little over a mile with two of the dogs. I am a little tired and cold, my puppy is not tired at all and was zooming ALLLL OVER the place like a rocket, and the poor old fat dog looks like he is gunna die :lol:


LOL! How fat is the dog?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

Well.. He's a mutt, Lab, Rottie, and Newfie. I think he is 130 lbs? It's not muscle :lol:


----------



## fishin816

Scottyhorse said:


> Well.. He's a mutt, Lab, Rottie, and Newfie. I think he is 130 lbs? It's not muscle :lol:


LOL! I know what you mean! My ratty is VERY overweight....... I should propbably stop free feeding her!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

I have an idea!!!!!!!!!! 

IDEA IDEA IDEA!!!!!!! 

What about getting a buck reserved from CINNAMON AND HARRISON at Fall Creek? The breeder says she ALWAYS gives BUCKS! How do you think that cross will look?!?!? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatsoverhumans69

That would be nice


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Now, now, don't be greedy! I had reservations for her first! :lol:


I'm putting a reservation for her in April


----------



## Scottyhorse

Yes, I would do that. I would love a buck out of those myself. Would REALLY help your herd! I really like both of them.


----------



## fishin816

Scottyhorse said:


> Yes, I would do that. I would love a buck out of those myself. Would REALLY help your herd! I really like both of them.


That coming from you is gold, it has to be true. Lets see what I can do...... BWAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

You think those kids would be better than the cross at Olson Acres? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

Which cross again?


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'd like to get a tad better teat placement on the doe, a little more brisket, and a little wider escuteon wouldn't hurt. But she is a nice doe  She's got width, length, depth, levelness and a very nice udder  As for the buck, he is very angular, nice length of body, and level topline and rump. His dam is nice as well. I would try to get a buck kid out of that cross instead of keeping one from your herd, then keep one of his buck kids if you want to retain one.


----------



## Scottyhorse

That's for the fall creek animals ^


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I was putting on socks a little while ago because I was about to go out and feed.... he said "You think that's a good idea?" :slapfloor: :ROFL:

These socks actually came off _without_ extreme force, so that was nice! :lol: I swear, I've never had a sock try and fuse to my foot before.


----------



## Scottyhorse

:slapfloor: :ROFL:


----------



## fishin816

Scottyhorse said:


> Which cross again?


NARIOBI AN MONICA!!! LOL!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Silly, did you really think that it would be a good idea?!:lol: Silly,silly.


----------



## fishin816

Emzi00 said:


> Silly, did you really think that it would be a good idea?!:lol: Silly,silly.


WHAT WOULD BE A SILLY IDEA?!??!?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

fishin816 said:


> Well Skyla, heard anything from your buck reservation yet?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


No... :/ and I have to work 12-7 tomorrow... So I'll be going crazy all day!


----------



## Scottyhorse

fishin816 said:


> NARIOBI AN MONICA!!! LOL!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Well, I like the other does' udder a lot better over Monica's.


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> No... :/ and I have to work 12-7 tomorrow... So I'll be going crazy all day!


I am thinking blue!

That sies sound weird! I never want to think blue!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> No... :/ and I have to work 12-7 tomorrow... So I'll be going crazy all day!


it unfortunate that we could not get a buck. Cause I'd be all over it if i could, you would not have to worry about selling any more


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol Cade!

Why can't y'all keep a buck Olivia?

Still haven't heard anything yet... I want my bucky boy!!


----------



## goatygirl

My dad does not want one. And we have no were to put one


----------



## fishin816

You. Want. A. Stinky. Buck? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ah.. That's a bummer Olivia...

Yes I do Cade! Lol! I have a reservation on a LaMancha buck kid and am very excited about it!  no driveway breeding!


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Ah.. That's a bummer Olivia...
> 
> Yes I do Cade! Lol! I have a reservation on a LaMancha buck kid and am very excited about it!  no driveway breeding!


Oh!!!!! Ok! I wouldnt want to do driveway breeding either!!!!!!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

Hey I kinda like the boarding/breeding option. 
By the way I have no internet temporarily so I wont be on much. Can only check and post via phone.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

fishin816 said:


> Oh!!!!! Ok! I wouldnt want to do driveway breeding either!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Trust me! It's no fun!

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's a bummer Leslie  


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> That's a bummer Leslie
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


Has your buck been born?

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Soft ligs on Moonie today, more udder fill as well, probably up to 2 qts in there now....


----------



## fishin816

I hope she gives you some does! Then maybe the Doe Fairy will go to my place, Olson Acres, and Fall Creek. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, I have potentially 3-4 due in 8 days, so I still need her  Then I need her again at the end of March/early April, and I might have to borrow her in May.

She's certainly dropped, I walked out today, and it looks like _maybe_ a single!  
She'll probably have two though....I hope.... if not it's still better than no kids  though if she does have one, it'll be huge! :chin:


----------



## fishin816

Oreo has lost he ligs. Milky Way is in my face right now...... Now she is on my back...... She is gonna be friendly! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I. Am. Tired.


----------



## goathiker

Guinen is waddling, her tail head is rising, and tail straight up all the time now. Very soon. She has at least twins. 
It's so peaceful in the barn with the does separated into their kidding pens just enjoying being pregnant.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Looks like moon was digging around a bit, nervously eating her hay too. But knowing her, she's toying with me, and she'll kid tomorrow :lol:


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Good news! I have finally named the wether I'm retaining to keep the company of the buck I just bought tonight! The wether will be named Idzi (EE-jee) and the buck's name is pending on either Hallifer or Cleats.


----------



## fishin816

SMB_GoatHerd said:


> Good news! I have finally named the wether I'm retaining to keep the company of the buck I just bought tonight! The wether will be named Idzi (EE-jee) and the buck's name is pending on either Hallifer or Cleats.


Cleats

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

Hey Syndey!!!!!!!! Lacie!!!!!!! Emma!!!!!!!!! 

I need critiquing again! 

What about the doe at Olson Acres, DAX Dische? Maybe I can see if I can buy her if Fancy isnt very generous? She is out of Fancy and Daxus. Do you think she has good conformation? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

She's pretty nice


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Moon's ligs are just about gone, no real signs of labor yet. She's got a few dig spots in the straw and hay, and she's absolutely flighty this time around. Just about turns inside out if I touch her anywhere. She freaked out when I walked over to her, and thought I was trying to kill her when I felt the ligs and her udder.
More udder fill, it's getting tight now, but still room to fill.
Please don't make me stay out there tonight! ray: I don't want to be up all night with her kidding, I want her to have them around 8-9am tomorrow 

I gave her some grain to calm her down, that only went so far :eyeroll:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Spoke too soon.... she's loosing the plug and having minor contractions :GAAH:
Still super flightly however.


----------



## goathiker

Long night ahead for you huh?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Good luck 

How big of a pen would you suggest for two Nigie does?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> Long night ahead for you huh?


Yep... we've got tummy talking, lots of bleating, lots of peeing, and more contractions.
Guess her idea of "tomorrow" is around 3am probably! Darn goat.


----------



## goathiker

Weird, a phantom last page. Wonder if replying will get me to it?


----------



## goathiker

Yep, that was weird...


----------



## Scottyhorse

It's been doing that to me too!!


----------



## goathiker

I think the program is showing the next page number before there's anything on it yet. We can't get to it because there is really nothing there.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Could be!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Poor Carolina got kicked out of the goat shed again  It's so damp and cold outside  This has been going on for 2-3 weeks, I need to get a pen up for her.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Can you close the shed? Or keep the others away from her in the shed?

Nothing exciting yet, just more pee, and contractions....


----------



## Scottyhorse

If I close the shed, the others will just head butt her till they fall asleep. I have cornered off a section of the shed, but it never lasts long because they jump of it, lean on it, scratch on it.. You know, goat stuff  

Going to head to bed.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I will be expecting pictures of kids in the morning, Lacie


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well you guys are fired from thinking pink! Two tiny boys born at 2am, they shot out like rockets, still not convinced that she's done, going in to check in a minute. Bounced her and couldn't feel a thing, her belly is still tight. No afterbirth yet.
Two cou blanc bucks :/


----------



## nchen7

Moon babies!!!!! congrats! sorry they're not girls..... pictures soon????


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, I couldn't get my hand in there, so I gave her a shot of oxy, so far she has passed some afterbirth. Not sure if I'm feeling a kid or not by bouncing her :chin:
Pics will be coming soon! At least they're pretty boys


----------



## nchen7

how can they not be pretty??? like NyGoatMom said....you have prom queens for goats! lol


----------



## fishin816

No more babies yet...... It will be by this afternoon


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, I'm a thinking teeny twins is it for her... seriously they are like Nigerian baby size, 4-5lbs max. Her last twins were in the 7-8lb range. But after the oxy shot she passed some afterbirth, I was really hoping for at least one girl.... stupid Nehru. But we'll see what the other does have, I would have rather had does out of moon over the other does because she produces double what the others give, but that's ok I guess. Just gives me an excuse to buy one


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Some teeny boys...


----------



## nchen7

always excuses to buy more goats, yes???

THEY'RE SO CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love them!!!!! one looks like a gangsta with one white sock pulled up higher than the other!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I like the tiny pointed ears :laugh: I'm going to give Nehru the look of shame when it's light out, not only are they boys, neither one has the speckled ears 

And the little white faced one had a bit of a hyper-extended legs... you can kinda see that in the pics, they've gotten better though, not as noodley as they dry out.


----------



## nchen7

oh, I LOVE alpine ears!!!!! they're so pointy and cute! shame on Nehru! guess the theory of young bucks throwing does is definitely not true!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

They are adorable Lacie!! Bummer they bucks though


----------



## goatygirl

Congrats. You'll have more does next year. Promise


----------



## Scottyhorse

OMG they are sooooo cute!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Look at these tiny terrors.....


----------



## nchen7

I'm in love. I'm in need of a snuggle!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Awes!!!

I'm gonna die here guys!! I want to know about my buck kid!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I got you some buck kids  Just say the word! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ni, you need some bucks right? Anyone?..... 

I milked Moon out half way earlier this morning, got almost 5lbs of colostrum  She's a good momma


----------



## Scottyhorse

Finn was chasing, tongue flapping, pawing, and chasing this chickens this morning when I went to feed


----------



## Scottyhorse

If I was breeding alpines I would buy one for sure!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

As tempting as it is, I think I'll stick with the LaMancha buck  lol!

Too funny Sydney!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

But think of the ears the babies could have, Skyla!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I know! They would be adorable!! But my parents won't let me have RGs


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

But.... in like 6 generations you could have american alpines  I guess it's ok, you can stick with your earlessnesses :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL!! Well, I'd have to go the other direction there.. One alpine versus all my Munchies lol!


----------



## nchen7

yes i'll need a buck....in a few years when I can import one from the US to Canada! apparently importing does is near impossible. sigh. such regulations on food and livestock even though we share a border!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: Well fine then, don't have a prom queen baby! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

nchen7 said:


> yes i'll need a buck....in a few years when I can import one from the US to Canada! apparently importing does is near impossible. sigh. such regulations on food and livestock even though we share a border!


I don't think I could hold one for you for a few years.... :lol:

My friend ships kids to Canada all the time.... Odd.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL Lacie!
I want one with Munchie ears and an Alpine color!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Brookie's boy Ain't he a looker  been calling him Justice Jr lol! He looks a lot like his daddy!


----------



## nchen7

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I don't think I could hold one for you for a few years.... :lol:
> 
> My friend ships kids to Canada all the time.... Odd.


well...i'm SURE you'll still have some prom queen babies then...they don't have to be THESE ones.... i'll need some top notch genetics when we have our permanent Canadian home set up. I've been looking around to what's available, and they're not up to snuff!

good to know you have someone who ships to Canada all the time. you and they may come in handy one day...... :chin:


----------



## nchen7

Skyla, Justice Jr has a very serious look to him!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

He does lol! He's quite the shy little guy.. He's a lot like his momma.. Lol! 

Puffy's boy is still the biggest one out there! Big boy!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So, anyone got any names for the boys? It does not have to go with the names in the pedigree....


----------



## Scottyhorse

Moons Tiny Terror
My Breeder Was Hoping For A Doe 
:laugh:


----------



## goatygirl

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> So, anyone got any names for the boys? It does not have to go with the names in the pedigree....


For your boys.
Tenacious
And 
Bongo


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:ROFL: Well, Sydney, that last one is sure to get the message across! :lol: The look on someones face would be priceless if they saw that!


----------



## Scottyhorse

But in all seriousness... Hmm. I dunno


----------



## Emzi00

Weirdo Eins and Weirdo Zwei.  Or Bear.... Romeo... Tulip.....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That's like naming them Thing One and Thing Two! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Exactly! :lol:


----------



## nchen7

Artemis and Jerico


----------



## Scottyhorse

Darn, it's a Buck! 1, Darn, It's a Buck! 2


----------



## Emzi00

Jörg..... Yoshi.... Gabriel..... Nathaniel.... Peter....


----------



## goatygirl

nchen7 said:


> Artemis and Jerico


Artemis is the name of my doe!


----------



## fishin816

Oreo had her babies. Boy and a girl. Boy is showing signs of floppy kid syndrome. He isnt gonna make it. I think Oreo took a hard hit for someone......... I gave him some replacer and baking soda. Not working. Anything i can do????? HELP ME!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

He needs real colostrum and some Vitamin B complex about 1/2 cc.


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie, for the bucks.... Captain America and Superman...


----------



## fishin816

Oreo had her babies. Boy and a girl. Boy is showing signs of floppy kid syndrome. He isnt gonna make it. I think Oreo took a hard hit for someone......... I gave him some replacer and baking soda. Not working. Anything i can do????? HELP ME!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

goathiker said:


> He needs real colostrum and some Vitamin B complex about 1/2 cc.


KK! WILL DO! Where can i get b complex?!?!?

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Most feed stores have it. Try to get the Fortified B complex, it's the most useful.

Also make sure his temp is up and the fluid is well drained from his lungs.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hide N Seek had a huge single doe kid  no buck for me  :sigh:


----------



## nchen7

awww! :hug: buck fairy didn't do her job properly!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nope... Awe well... Guess it was a HUGE kid and it took three of them to get her out! But mom and kid are doing well so that is good  she gave me the option of her other does too... Idk what I'm gonna do..


----------



## nchen7

I'm sorry. that's a tough one.... hope you can find your buck soon!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I think I may just do driveway breeding with Promise's breeder like I had planned.. And reserve a buck kid from the same doe again for next year..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

nchen7 said:


> awww! :hug: buck fairy didn't do her job properly!


No, no she didn't.... She visited me on the wrong day, the doe fairy didn't even show up here! :lol: Apparently there was a mix up in the lists, they both got it backwards.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL Lacie!! They must have taken the wrong routes


----------



## fishin816

That baby won't be around tomorrow. I think we lost him....... Sad sad loss. He is so cute though! He looks healthy! Just....... Dead. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Hide N Seek had a huge single doe kid  no buck for me  :sigh:


Why did you let the buck troll get into you'r barn


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Not my barn  lol! And I wanted him there  lol!
But ah well... Next year hopefully!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So sorry Cade  :hug:


----------



## goatygirl

So sorry Cade!


----------



## fishin816

Thanks Skyla. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## sassykat6181

JOY Farm not sure what you are looking for in your buck kid but I have 5 does due starting in March all bred to my Rosasharn buck


----------



## sassykat6181

Sorry to hear Cade. Did you give him BoSe?


----------



## fishin816

sassykat6181 said:


> Sorry to hear Cade. Did you give him BoSe?


THANK YOU!!!!!! I WILL GIVE HIM THE GEL!!!!!!!!!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno

Lacie - beautiful kids!

Cade - sorry about your little guy


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

sassykat6181 said:


> JOY Farm not sure what you are looking for in your buck kid but I have 5 does due starting in March all bred to my Rosasharn buck


I was going to get a LaMancha buck.. The doe I had a reservation on had a doe... That was reserved and is going out to CT..


----------



## sassykat6181

Cade make sure his temp is at least 100 when you feed him and milk colostrum out of mom and syringe it into him slowly. He needs to be warm enough to digest it and needs her antibodies in the colostrum

Good luck!


----------



## sassykat6181

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I was going to get a LaMancha buck.. The doe I had a reservation on had a doe... That was reserved and is going out to CT..


Gothcha!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

.


----------



## fishin816

He might be gone when we go to check on him........ I will check his temp! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

ksalvagno said:


> Lacie - beautiful kids!


Thanks, they're much better on their feet now  and they try to nurse of everything, they think they're starving! :lol: 
Moon seems to have very creamy colostrum this year, out of the half gallon I milked out this morning, there is an inch and a half of cream at the top


----------



## fishin816

He is still hanging on...... I gave him the gel. He is screaming..... Heart is BARELY beating..... His eyes are fixated....... And he is hardly breathing....... 

I am STUMPED! What could be wromg with him?!?!?!?!? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

I'm sorry, Cade. 

Dairy bowl competition tomorrow! Wish me luck! :grin:

Past results:

General Livestock (year 1 regional): 2nd

GL (year 2 regional): 1st

GL (year 2 at state): 1st


I hope we do good this year as well. :smile:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sounds like he got stepped on...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Good luck Patrick!!


----------



## fishin816

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> I'm sorry, Cade.
> 
> Dairy bowl competition tomorrow! Wish me luck! :grin:
> 
> Past results:
> 
> General Livestock (year 1 regional): 2nd
> 
> GL (year 2 regional): 1st
> 
> GL (year 2 at state): 1st
> 
> I hope we do good this year as well. :smile:


PATRICK!!!!! WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN?!?!? YOU HAVE MISSED A LOT OF EXCITING STUFF!!!!!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Good luck! You're doing really well! 

Got another half gallon of colostrum from Moon. The little terrors are eating quite a bit, they feel like they've gained at least a pound, closer to two just in the mere 17 hours they've been here. I'll have to weigh them


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh, and it's flooding again.... lots of water coming down.... poor Babette, she thinks she's going to melt if she gets wet! :lol:


----------



## nchen7

that's good you guys are getting rain! is Babette a drama queen???

Cade, how's your little guy doing? you're doing a great job with him, btw.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

:wave: okay guys, I'm at a friends and can't read all those pages, I read some But lots of kids! Congrats everyone!


----------



## fishin816

nchen7 said:


> that's good you guys are getting rain! is Babette a drama queen???
> 
> Cade, how's your little guy doing? you're doing a great job with him, btw.


Going out to check him now........ I am bracing myself.

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

He is gone....... We said a prayer....... I know he is with Lil Boots and Carmel now, I know he is heathy and and he is bouncing like a baby goat should. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Oh, and it's flooding again.... lots of water coming down.... poor Babette, she thinks she's going to melt if she gets wet! :lol:


Tell her I said she's not made of sugar.. She's obviously made of milk...


----------



## goatygirl

:hug::hug::hug:So sorry Cade


----------



## ksalvagno

Sorry Cade.


----------



## fishin816

Hey Jill....... I thought I had this grain protein thing figured out. I got 16.9% for this mix, i have just got myself all confused! 

Three parts oats
Three parts barley
One part beet pulp
Four parts alfalfa pellets
Two parts BOSS
1/8 a part of molasses

It doesnt come out even when I divide it by 6 on the calculator....... Am I doing something wrong here? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## sassykat6181

You need to divide by the total parts of everything. 13 1/8 or 13.125


----------



## fishin816

sassykat6181 said:


> You need to divide by the total parts of everything. 13 1/8 or 13.125


THATS WHAT I AM MISSING! Got it!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

nchen7 said:


> that's good you guys are getting rain! is Babette a drama queen??


She's an absolute drama queen! :lol:



Emzi00 said:


> Tell her I said she's not made of sugar.. She's obviously made of milk...


She's obviously not made of sugar, for how much of a brat she is! :laugh: She's more like a sour patch kid, or maybe a warhead.... onder:


----------



## Emzi00

Warheads are delicious....


----------



## fishin816

Emzi00 said:


> Warheads are delicious....


WHAT IS A WARHEAD?!?!?!?!?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

It's a candy. Sour.


----------



## fishin816

Ok Jill............... 

I am need of assistance here......... What else could I add to the whole grain mix that i probably will never get to mix, that is high in protein, that will boost the protein content of the grain up to 16%? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

Emzi00 said:


> It's a candy. Sour.


Yuck....... I prefer SOUR PUNCH!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Warheads are pretty good, Cade.  

They don't make them nearly sour enough though.... But if you do eat enough of them, you will get sores in your mouth, pieces start sloughing off, etc.... But you have to eat like 80 before that starts happening.


----------



## Emzi00

I have some good memories with warheads  :laugh:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

fishin816 said:


> Ok Jill...............
> 
> I am need of assistance here......... What else could I add to the whole grain mix that i probably will never get to mix, that is high in protein, that will boost the protein content of the grain up to 16%


Calf Manna, or if there is something in there that is 18% protein, add more of that to raise it, or use less of the lowest protein feed...
16% may not even be needed if you have high quality alfalfa, or your does aren't high producing, or fat already.


----------



## fishin816

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Calf Manna, or if there is something in there that is 18% protein, add more of that to raise it, or use less of the lowest protein feed...
> 
> 16% may not even be needed if you have high quality alfalfa, or your does aren't high producing, or fat already.


I am going to get some alfalfa hay.........

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> I have some good memories with warheads  :laugh:


I just need to buy box of the sour sugar stuff they put on them.... that'd be awesome :yum:


----------



## Emzi00

That would great if someone would sell that stuff.. :yum:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You can  it's most commonly called Sanding Sugar.


----------



## fishin816

I just took a bite of the strawberry sour patch...... UGH! Nast nasty nasty! I only like the watermelon! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Why am I _just_ finding this out..? :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It might also be called sour sanding, depending on your area. You might have to get it online.


----------



## fishin816

Emzi00 said:


> Why am I _just_ finding this out..? :lol:


I dont know.......

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Is there anything you don't know? Wow.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Pssst! Emma!..... 30 days....


----------



## Emzi00

I'm aware Lacie.  I think I should have that talk with my parents now...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

She's not very big, I'm hoping she doesn't just have a single... however, they've got 30 days to double and triple size, let's hope! I'm gonna send an email to Emilie, and see if she's still interested....

Eta: sent and email, now we wait....


----------



## Emzi00

So if Emilie isn't interested anymore, would you be interested in retaining a doe?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I would be, yes, since moon didn't have any does, and I would like to keep does out of the higher producers...


----------



## Emzi00

Cool beans, so if she has a doe and a buck, dibs on the buck...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You're so nice!  between you and me... I want a doe kid this year! And not from Clarice or Gracie (while it would be a bonus).... But from Peeps preferably, or Babette.


----------



## Emzi00

If I had goats like yours, I would want a doe from them too, so I get it.  As long as she has me a baby, I'll be quite happy.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'll be happy too 

So, if I get me a Seneca buck, do you have any reservations?


----------



## Emzi00

Well, it'd take me about a year to pay back a loan to the Bank of Mom, then clear profit after that, so maybe in two years.  A buck out of Seneca baby would be nice...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, well if I get me a Seneca buck, he'll be around for a long time, don't you worry! :lol:
I so hope Peeps has a doe! Think of that combo! A Seneca buck with a Peeps doe!


----------



## Emzi00

But after the first few years, everyone will want a kid out of him! I only have four years before I'm out of here, so I don't have a long time.  But I could always wait until after I leave, then use him AI... onder:


----------



## Emzi00

With that cross, you'd probably be able to recreate Wailea.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I hope so, at least Twila 

I'll be back, have to go feed Babette some food she won't eat because she eats like the dead..... :eyeroll:


----------



## fishin816

I got my chick supplies today! Chicks should get here March 5!!!!! Yayayayayayaya!!!!!! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I raised my chicks over the winter. They are starting to lay now.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Dairy bowl results...

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

2nd!! The team that took first totally deserved it! :wink: :grin:

So, both myself, my older brother, and my younger brother all get to go to state! (Older brother = wildlife; 1st place. Myself = senior dairy; 2nd place. Younger brother = junior dairy; 3rd place.)


----------



## Emzi00

Good job Patrick!!


----------



## ksalvagno

Congrats Patrick!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Emzi00 said:


> Good job Patrick!!


Thanks!! :grin: State is April 5th! State results then. :wink: :smile:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

ksalvagno said:


> Congrats Patrick!


Thanks! :smile:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

In case anybody was wondering, here are some sample dairy questions that could ask at the competition: http://www.extension.umn.edu/youth/mn4-H/events/project-bowl/docs/PB-DairySampleQuestions.pdf

... And general livestock: http://www.extension.umn.edu/youth/mn4-H/events/project-bowl/docs/PB-GeneralLivestockSampleQuestions.pdf


----------



## Emzi00

I don't need him. I don't need him. I don't need him. Babette better hurry up! :lol:

http://centralmich.craigslist.org/grd/4354710760.html
http://adgagenetics.org/PlannedPedigreePrint.aspx?SireNum=A001471738&DamNum=A001533613


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> I don't need him. I don't need him. I don't need him. Babette better hurry up! :lol:
> 
> http://centralmich.craigslist.org/grd/4354710760.html
> http://adgagenetics.org/PlannedPedigreePrint.aspx?SireNum=A001471738&DamNum=A001533613


He looks like Peeps's dad! If he's still there in a month, you'll know if you need him!


----------



## Emzi00

I know he does  I hope I don't need him, even though he is very cool looking!


----------



## fishin816

Congrats Patrick! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Whoo!! Great job Patrick!! Way to go!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

fishin816 said:


> Congrats Patrick!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum





J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Whoo!! Great job Patrick!! Way to go!


Thanks! :smile:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Jill, have you heard of this? How reliable do you think it is? http://www.feedipedia.org/


----------



## goathiker

Wow, that's cool. I'm going to have to read through some of it. Really though, who feeds housefly maggot meal?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Congrats Patrick!!! :dance:

So I am baby sitting two dogs till tomorrow afternoon (staying the night at their house) And the younger of the two WILL NOT STOP WHINING!


----------



## Emzi00

I'll trade you Sydney, I'm watching my brother's dog while he's out of town, this thing is spastic!!


----------



## Scottyhorse

She finally settled down, for now. She's a German Shorthair or something like that, so she's pretty insane as well.


----------



## Emzi00

But really, we should trade..


----------



## fishin816

My rat terrier is an old bag........ CAN WE TRADE?

I think I am going to retain a doe from Bandit and Daisy, I will keep her the first year and see how she matures, what do you guys think?


----------



## goathiker

I think I'm going to watch Twilight and wash some dishes 

It's good to keep a doeling or two out of your buck. Then you can see if he's improving the bloodline.


----------



## fishin816

goathiker said:


> I think I'm going to watch Twilight and wash some dishes
> 
> It's good to keep a doeling or two out of your buck. Then you can see if he's improving the bloodline.


I have kept two does from him...... Very pleased with them! I don't think I will keep this doe for more than a year, but I think it will be interesting to see her mature......


----------



## Scottyhorse

I hope the weather is decent on Sunday. Going to see if I can get my dad to help me build a couple hay feeders for the goats out of pallets. 

On a side note, getting my learners permit this week!


----------



## sassykat6181

Just created my waiting room thread....so excited! Checked my dates and my first girl is due march 13.....time flew by


----------



## sassykat6181

Scottyhorse said:


> On a side note, getting my learners permit this week!


My 3 yr old asked me to teach her to drive today Lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha! Too cute!


That's cool Sydney!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Well I suppose housefly maggot meal is only used for poultry and pigs. Poultry I can understand -- and swine are technically omnivores -- so, maybe. :lol:

Cool, Sydney! :smile: I'm going to start the studying sometime this month. If I don't procrastinate...  :lol:

Well, I'm headin' to bed. Later! :wave:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Also, on the _feedipedia_ website, I believe alfalfa pellets are too high in protein. I can, however, believe it depending on where it's grown. :wink: :smile:


----------



## fishin816

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Also, on the _feedipedia_ website, I believe alfalfa pellets are too high in protein. I can, however, believe it depending on where it's grown. :wink: :smile:


How high does it say they are?

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

I have a doe with REALLY flakey skin...... And her fur is really rough! She had lice, I cleared that up..... But now she looks very skinny and unhealthy. Should I seperatly give her grain? Should I add something to their grain? I was thinking about adding flax and calf manna for ber coat. What can I do about her flakey skin? I bolused her, and gave her a selenium gel, anything else I can give her go halp her at all? 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

fishin816 said:


> I have a doe with REALLY flakey skin...... And her fur is really rough! She had lice, I cleared that up..... But now she looks very skinny and unhealthy. Should I seperatly give her grain? Should I add something to their grain? I was thinking about adding flax and calf manna for ber coat. What can I do about her flakey skin? I bolused her, and gave her a selenium gel, anything else I can give her go halp her at all?


She would probably benefit from a vitamin AD&E shot, zinc, and more fat in her diet. 
If she needs wormed, go ahead and worm her as well.


----------



## fishin816

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> She would probably benefit from a vitamin AD&E shot, zinc, and more fat in her diet.
> 
> If she needs wormed, go ahead and worm her as well.


I just wormed her though........... What can I do for fat? How do I give her zinc?

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

Ugh, this puppy is obviously mentally... ummm.. not right


----------



## NubianFan

Qhich puppy do you have a new puppy?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

fishin816 said:


> I just wormed her though........... What can I do for fat? How do I give her zinc?


And did the wormer work?

You can get a feed that is high in fat, I have one that is 12% fat and it is working well, or you can add more boss to her feed when you grain her, even top dress it with oil. For zinc you can buy a zinc additive and mix it with the minerals, or you can give a mineral shot (what I prefer).


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'm dog sitting two dogs for someone till tomorrow afternoon.

So she just found a bag of molasses cookies (not sure how many were in there) ate the cookies, and then shredded the bag. Will she be ok?


----------



## goathiker

She'll be fine. Mine eat way worst than that...


----------



## NubianFan

probably how big is the puppy and how big was the bag of cookies?


----------



## NubianFan

Y'all my internet woes may actually be over. so far it has held for a good hour this time.


----------



## fishin816

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> And did the wormer work?
> 
> You can get a feed that is high in fat, I have one that is 12% fat and it is working well, or you can add more boss to her feed when you grain her, even top dress it with oil. For zinc you can buy a zinc additive and mix it with the minerals, or you can give a mineral shot (what I prefer).


Wait wait wait..... I didnt worm her......... I guess i can do that. Valbazen I guess? What about a replamin plus? Probios? Where can I get the mineral shot you were talking about?

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

goathiker said:


> She'll be fine. Mine eat way worst than that...


LOL!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Awesome Leslie! 

Sydney, she'll probably be fine.


----------



## Metcalf_Homestead

Looking to move in a couple of months and I am finding information about moving baby goats across state lines. I am seeing different information and would like to know if anyone can help me. I need to know what I need other then a CVI and scrapie tag (if anything) and how much does a CVI usually cost to do?

I would also like to know for purposes of our dogs and I was wanting to bring my 3 bantam hens with me as well.

Sorry should have added that we are moving from Michigan to Colorado.


----------



## fishin816

Hey Lacie, what if i added a T I N Y bit of corn? Would that help the fat content? 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

Metcalf_Homestead said:


> Looking to move in a couple of months and I am finding information about moving baby goats across state lines. I am seeing different information and would like to know if anyone can help me. I need to know what I need other then a CVI and scrapie tag (if anything) and how much does a CVI usually cost to do?
> 
> I would also like to know for purposes of our dogs and I was wanting to bring my 3 bantam hens with me as well.


CVI? I hae never heard of that. Just as long as the goats are tattoed they will be fine

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

Good to hear she will be fine. No idea how many cookies she ate. She's snoring on the couch now.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

fishin816 said:


> Wait wait wait..... I didnt worm her......... I guess i can do that. Valbazen I guess? What about a replamin plus? Probios? Where can I get the mineral shot you were talking about?


If you have replamin plus gel, use that weekly, and skip the shot. Depending on the worms in your area, you may need to use either valbazen, ivomec plus, quest, etc. Worm with what you need to use. Probios may help too.


----------



## goathiker

Metcalf_Homestead said:


> Looking to move in a couple of months and I am finding information about moving baby goats across state lines. I am seeing different information and would like to know if anyone can help me. I need to know what I need other then a CVI and scrapie tag (if anything) and how much does a CVI usually cost to do?
> 
> I would also like to know for purposes of our dogs and I was wanting to bring my 3 bantam hens with me as well.


It varies from state to state. What state are you moving to? I have most of the regulations.


----------



## NubianFan

Dru is almost at three months along now, starting to show and I took her off grain today.


----------



## Metcalf_Homestead

The state Ag site is saying they need a Certificate of Veterinary Inspection (CVI). I was wondering if this has changed and what would be needed as well as if anyone knows what it may cost.


----------



## Metcalf_Homestead

Michigan to Colorado


----------



## ksalvagno

You would need to call your vet and ask what he charges. Every vet is different.


----------



## goathiker

Did you see Guinen and Crystal's thread? The picture doesn't do Guinen justice, she looks like she's going to explode.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

fishin816 said:


> Hey Lacie, what if i added a T I N Y bit of corn? Would that help the fat content?


Not enough to make a noticeable difference, boss or a high fat feed is what's going to work best. Mix it with the regular grain.

I have a 12% fat 12% protein feed, and a 18% protein 2% fat feed. I mix them 50/50 and its been working very well, and that way I am not buying 10 different things to mix together right now. That's all they are getting grain wise.


----------



## goathiker

So, you would call the state vet in Colorado. He will give you an entry permit number and tell you exactly what is needed. 
You also have to have the CVI for any state you plan to stop overnight in.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> Did you see Guinen and Crystal's thread? The picture doesn't do Guinen justice, she looks like she's going to explode.


I saw when you put it up, but I haven't checked it today. 
Don't you hate that?! I've been trying to get some pictures of Hyacinth, and every single picture makes her look tiny, when in person she's a mammoth! Poor girl is so uncomfortable, can't wait to see them babies!


----------



## Scottyhorse

NubianFan said:


> probably how big is the puppy and how big was the bag of cookies?


She's a German Shorthair, not sure how much she weighs. Not very little though! She's as tall as the older one.


----------



## NubianFan

No I didn't see it Jill, I have been without internet. Is it under waiting room?


----------



## NubianFan

Dru went from just looking a little plump til now it looks like she swallowed a small beach ball.


----------



## Metcalf_Homestead

Wondering if I should just get some after the move. I have two does I found a home but it was in trade as 1 is pregnant still and was not sure on conception date and did not want to move her that far. But babies would be easier and so was looking into it. But would like others opinions that have been doing this longer  would it be better to just wait and acquire after move? I do not know what prices are for Colorado in the goat community out there or even what breeds are available in state. Could use advice please...thanks


----------



## ksalvagno

A health certificate really shouldn't be that expensive. All the goats would be on one certificate. I guess it depends on how much you would like to keep them.

Look on Craigslist in the area you are moving to and see what the prices are like.


----------



## goathiker

No, it isn't that bad at all. We move our goats across state lines to go hiking all the time. My vet charges $19.99 for each CVI. He does one for each animal and it's not a big deal at all.


----------



## Metcalf_Homestead

They are my babies but I want to do whats best for them. So not hauling them to me would be better since the one will be about to give birth or just had kids by the time we move. I don't want her or the baby(s) hurt from moving so far. Which is why we were going to do a trade. The babies could ride in cab with me as they would need to be bottle feed (close to breaking) but smaller and easier to transport. I do not want to see my girls go but want to do whats best for them, not whats best for me  The one who is getting them is a member of this site and she suggested I join and ask questions. She said that this was a great place for information and everyone is friendly and willing to help. She wasn't lying.


----------



## goathiker

I'll sure be happy when spring finally comes. Not just because I can turn the goats out on the brush and they will be healthier, also because the forum just comes alive during that time. The people are no longer worrying about kidding and have gone through the ups and downs of the season. With kids growing in their pens and the warm weather, everyone is contented and excited. It's the best time of year on here.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So question Jill, Delta airlines does not require health papers for farm animals, but they still need one to be let into the state they are being shipped to right? California to Michigan.


----------



## goathiker

Yes, you would just send the paper to Emma so she has it when she picks the buckling up. 

An official interstate health certificate or official certificate of veterinary inspection shall accompany all goats imported into Michigan, except goats consigned directly to slaughter.

Note: All goats imported into Michigan must be officially individually identified by an ear tag, tattoo, or registration number (breed registry). The individual identification must be recorded on the health certificate.

All goats over six months of age, except wethers, must have received an official negative test for brucellosis within 30 days prior to importation, or originate directly from a brucellosis certified-free goat herd.

All goats must meet one of the following:
Originate directly from an accredited bovine TB-free state or zone.
Originate directly from an accredited bovine TB-free herd.
Originate from a herd that has had a negative whole herd test within the preceding 12 months and individual goat(s) have a negative TB test within 60 days before entry.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Crazy puppy has settled down and is now glued to my arm :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> Yes, you would just send the paper to Emma so she has it when she picks the buckling up.
> 
> An official interstate health certificate or official certificate of veterinary inspection shall accompany all goats imported into Michigan, except goats consigned directly to slaughter.
> 
> Note: All goats imported into Michigan must be officially individually identified by an ear tag, tattoo, or registration number (breed registry). The individual identification must be recorded on the health certificate.
> 
> All goats over six months of age, except wethers, must have received an official negative test for brucellosis within 30 days prior to importation, or originate directly from a brucellosis certified-free goat herd.
> 
> All goats must meet one of the following:
> Originate directly from an accredited bovine TB-free state or zone.
> Originate directly from an accredited bovine TB-free herd.
> Originate from a herd that has had a negative whole herd test within the preceding 12 months and individual goat(s) have a negative TB test within 60 days before entry.


I've never tested for TB, so I would have to test all my goats for it? Does a vet have to do that?


----------



## goathiker

It's going to take me a bit here. CA does have an affected dairy. You're in Reno County right? I'll get busy.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Nevada County. I saw that their last detection was in feb last year...


----------



## goathiker

The one I saw said that CA was modified accredited, I need to figure out what that means or you could e-mail the MI state vet and ask. If your zone is free that works. It would cost a fortune for a whole herd TB test.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I don't even know what the tests cost, but I have 25 goats and 3 cows. I can't imagine every person that ships kids to MI has their herd tested for everything.


----------



## nchen7

Metcalf_Homestead said:


> They are my babies but I want to do whats best for them. So not hauling them to me would be better since the one will be about to give birth or just had kids by the time we move. I don't want her or the baby(s) hurt from moving so far. Which is why we were going to do a trade. The babies could ride in cab with me as they would need to be bottle feed (close to breaking) but smaller and easier to transport. I do not want to see my girls go but want to do whats best for them, not whats best for me  The one who is getting them is a member of this site and she suggested I join and ask questions. She said that this was a great place for information and everyone is friendly and willing to help. She wasn't lying.


it's up to you what you're comfortable with. I believe I've seen stories of pregnant girls or newly freshened girls being shipped long distances. I know I've read around here on how to keep the trip as stress free as possible. do a few searches and see what you can find. there is a story about a large producer who shipped all her goats a fair distance, but I have no clue where to find it now......

good luck with your decision!


----------



## nchen7

Patrick, congrats on the win!!

Cade, you can add a bit of oil to your goat's feed to up the fat - coconut oil, wheat germ oil, safflower oil. I'm sure there are other options, but those three are the ones I've seen. I put coconut oil in my goat's food.

Leslie, how exciting to get internet back. we missed you!


So Missy is starting the teeniest of udders!!!!! they're both just past the 2 month mark. I'm sooo excited for babies!!!!!


----------



## fishin816

Here is my plan, I will get some safflower oil and add it to her grain. I will get her the replamin gel, increase her BOSS, and worm her. And what can i do about the flakey skin? Will all this stuff help? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

yea, the oils will help the flakey skin (assuming it's not mites). my doe has flakey skin too......if I skip a oil does (b/c I forgot), her skin is flakey, but I add it back and it goes back to normal...


----------



## fishin816

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I don't even know what the tests cost, but I have 25 goats and 3 cows. I can't imagine every person that ships kids to MI has their herd tested for everything.


OH OH OH!!!!!!! I have caught up to Lacie on the number of goats I have!!!!!! YAYAYAYAYAYA!!!!!!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

nchen7 said:


> yea, the oils will help the flakey skin (assuming it's not mites). my doe has flakey skin too......if I skip a oil does (b/c I forgot), her skin is flakey, but I add it back and it goes back to normal...


Mites would be dead and gone by now...... You would not believe how much I had to dust her to clear the lice/mites up! That is gone and now she is in really poor condition! Should I still keep dusting her to mske sure the lice are gone?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

try the oil and see. I found on my girl it made the flakey go away quickly (in a day or two). try that first.


----------



## sassykat6181

Dust won't help with mites. For dry flaky skin you can also use MTG


----------



## fishin816

nchen7 said:


> try the oil and see. I found on my girl it made the flakey go away quickly (in a day or two). try that first.


Kk. Will do.

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

sassykat6181 said:


> Dust won't help with mites. For dry flaky skin you can also use MTG


I think I will try the oil first ;-)

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

Darn puppy wouldn't go to sleep last night!! 2AM, whining, pacing, while staring at the ceiling. Finally went to sleep, then the alarm clock went off at 5AM and she started all over again. Ugh!


----------



## NubianFan

gotta love puppies!
Guys under the gun of another big ice storm. We are supposed to have freezing rain with accumulations of an inch of ice. I am again afraid it will break power lines/poles/trees on lines and knock out our power. I am hoping power holds. It is already 33 degrees and raining so I am not leaving the house today. I figure it won't be long til the roads start getting slick. Looks like daughter will miss school again tomorrow and I will miss work most likely.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

fishin816 said:


> How high does it say they are?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


^ I think it says something like 18.5%. :shrug: Standlee is only 16%.

I'll be on here every-now-and-then as I am making a few worksheets for the team for when we start practicing again. :wink: (I know, too many "for"s in that sentence. :wink: :lol


----------



## fishin816

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> ^ I think it says something like 18.5%. :shrug: Standlee is only 16%.
> 
> I'll be on here every-now-and-then as I am making a few worksheets for the team for when we start practicing again. :wink: (I know, too many "for"s in that sentence. :wink: :lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum

Standlees pellets are 16-18%. I have the feed label here. 
Not too much of a difference ;-)


----------



## NubianFan

you quoted Patrick, Cade then didn't say anything


----------



## NubianFan

A friend of mine and my daughter and I went and saw "Son of God" it was pretty good, I never saw "The Passion of the Christ " but my friend has and she said it wasn't as graphic as the Passion was. It was still pretty hard to watch the Crucifixion scene. It was plenty graphic enough for me. I know that it was brutal in reality though, so it makes you think about just how much he went through for us.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

fishin816 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum
> 
> Standlees pellets are 16-18%. I have the feed label here.
> Not too much of a difference ;-)


Oh, interesting; I guess there isn't that much difference then.. :smile:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

The first question that I got at the regional competition was: what was the top ranking Holstein bull for net merit $ in August of 2009? :roll: Of course I didn't know. The other team answered incorrectly and the judge read off the answer without letting me answer (not like I was going to :lol. The captain of my team pointed this out, the judge acknowledged this and read another question for me and the other team. I ended up getting the second question right!! :lol: And we ended up winning that round! :lol: Thank you, captain, for saving my question! :smile: I thought this was pretty humorous.


----------



## fishin816

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> The first question that I got at the regional competition was: what was the top ranking Holstein bull for net merit $ in August of 2009? :roll: Of course I didn't know. The other team answered incorrectly and the judge read off the answer without letting me answer (not like I was going to :lol. The captain of my team pointed this out, the judge acknowledged this and read another question for me and the other team. I ended up getting the second question right!! :lol: And we ended up winning that round! :lol: Thank you, captain, for saving my question! :smile: I thought this was pretty humorous.


That is about the most stupid question i hae ever heard.... LOL!!!!!!! What did you and the other team say?!?!? ROFL!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

test


----------



## NubianFan

test


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Woot woot!! :dance:


----------



## fishin816

Yayayayayayaya!!!!!!! Is Dru the one on your avatar?!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

two months and 5 days?!?!?! how exciting Leslie!!! you'll be able to feel babies soon!


----------



## NubianFan

No Cade that is Daffodil, I will post a pic of Dru in a min so you can see her
Ni and Skyla yeah it is exciting she has started to seriously show with a big round belly and she has gotten calmer much to the dismay of Daff. she doesn't understand her playmates new motherly ways or why she won't rough house with her anymore.


----------



## NubianFan

I was trying to add that ticker to my signature but I couldn't ever do it for some reason. Any tips?


----------



## NubianFan

Cade here are some pics of Dru for you, these are older pics way before she was bred. I will get some new ones sometime when it isn't freezing rain


----------



## fishin816

NubianFan said:


> Cade here are some pics of Dru for you, these are older pics way before she was bred. I will get some new ones sometime when it isn't freezing rain


She is perty......... I love her long ears!!!!!!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

Thanks it is amazing to me how much she has grown since those pics. That was in Sept.


----------



## nchen7

does it not work if you edit your signature?


----------



## NubianFan

I tried Ni, but it keeps saying invalid something or other.


----------



## fishin816

nchen7 said:


> does it not work if you edit your signature?


Or who?!?! What are you talking about?!?!? Help me Ni! I am confused here!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

ok it worked when I deleted all my other signature stuff. Sad, it tells me I have a 300 character signature limit, but I had a small signature before. I see people with lots of stuff in their signature but I can't seem to make it work. I don't know what I am doing wrong.


----------



## nchen7

oh, I just played around with a ticker, and I think maybe b/c the html one has a lot of characters? maybe use the URL and link it that way?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Exciting Leslie! Babies soon :greengrin: 

5 days till Clarice is due, and 5-11 days till Gracie, 6-40 days till Hyacinth (that's gonna be awful waiting, knowing she could go at any moment, not knowing if she carried to term, etc!!!) 29 days till Babette, and then the other boer girls have unknown dates, and Peeps is hopefully bred and due for May 3rd.


----------



## nchen7

Leslie, try the "bbcode" option, paste that into your signature. I think that maybe the key.....


----------



## NubianFan

That's the one I used Ni. I dunno


----------



## NubianFan

nasty freezing rain and wintry mix of sleet has hit full force here


----------



## fishin816

NubianFan said:


> nasty freezing rain and wintry mix of sleet has hit full force here


Me too.......... Lets hope school gets called off!!!!!!!!!!!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

ok Leslie, I'm playing around with a ticker. will let you know if I figure it out.....


----------



## NubianFan

ok thanks


----------



## nchen7

ok, figured it out! you hit "preview signature" first, then change the text in it, then when you're happy, hit "save". that's how I got mine to work.....


----------



## NubianFan

ok going to try it now


----------



## NubianFan

Ok it still wouldn't let me, when I took the italics and green off my text it let me, I really don't understand. but whatever it isn't that important.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Cade, the other team answered "Oman". The right answer was "Freddie"! :ROFL: :slapfloor: :slapfloor:


----------



## fishin816

fishin816 said:


> Me too.......... Lets hope school gets called off!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


SCHOOL IS OUT!!!!!!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Cade, the other team answered "Oman". The right answer was "Freddie"! :ROFL: :slapfloor: :slapfloor:


FREDDIE??!??!?!?!? LOL ROFL LOL ROFL LOL ROFL!!!!!!!!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Yep, Freddie!!! :wink: :lol: :ROFL: :lol: :ROFL: :ROFL: :slapfloor: LOL LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

We pulled Blood on Snap!! Sending it in ASAP to see if she's bred  my mom thinks she felt kids too


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Cool! How far along is she?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

4 months about... She has like a month, a week and three days  lol! She's due April 12th


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Cool! Hope it comes back saying "Pregnancy: Confirmed". :wink: :smile:

Okay, I'm going to sign off for a while. Later. :wave:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I sure hope so! 

Talk to ya later Patrick


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well I sent an email to the usda office in Ca, hopefully they let me know if my county is TB free! I hope it is, if it's not Emma can't get her Babette baby without me having to pay 6k to test all the animals for TB! :hair: Which I wouldn't be able to do unless I was a millionaire, or at least sitting on that kind of spending money. Gosh I hope it's a free county! ray: 
And Emilie still hasn't gotten back to me....

Hope snap is bred, Skyla!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Wow, Lacie. That's insane. I hope that the county is TB free!! Why does it cost so much??


----------



## ksalvagno

You have to test your whole herd? You can't just test the doeling to be shipped?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hope it's a TB free county Lacie! 

Thanks  I hope so too!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

ksalvagno said:


> You have to test your whole herd? You can't just test the doeling to be shipped?


Nope, has to come from a free herd that has been testing clean within the past 12 months, come from a free state, or a free zone. Michigan's import entry requirements of goats. Them and Ca, are the only states that are not free of TB. While CA has been off and on with its free status, it is not currently free of it, just close to being free if it.


----------



## ksalvagno

That is a shame.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Scottyhorse said:


> Wow, Lacie. That's insane. I hope that the county is TB free!! Why does it cost so much??


A federal or state vet has to come out 3 times. 1st day is to inject a serum in the tail skin area, second day is to inject again, third day is evaluate the reaction they have to the shots to determine if they have the disease or not. One lady said it cost her over $200 per animal. So, testing 28 animals for its is not going to be doable any time soon.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

As it stand California state levels of TB is lower than 2%, and I'm highly doubting mine are in the 2% or less club. They just posted the new results in December, they tested the affected dairies again in February, but they won't have the results up until June, they say. I hope that guy gets back to me! Hope it's negative


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> A federal or state vet has to come out 3 times. 1st day is to inject a serum in the tail skin area, second day is to inject again, third day is evaluate the reaction they have to the shots to determine if they have the disease or not. One lady said it cost her over $200 per animal. So, testing 28 animals for its is not going to be doable any time soon.


Tail skin?? That doesn't make sense since TB is in the lungs... onder:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Tail skin?? That doesn't make sense since TB is in the lungs... onder:


The tail is the most common, they also do it in the neck.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> The tail is the most common, they also do it in the neck.


Interesting... Ya' learn something new everyday! :smile:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> I know these people! I've shown with them at a county fair! We've been team members on a general livestock quiz bowl team!
> 
> The price is insane!! http://www.sbzranch.com/for-sale.html


The prices look normal to me.... :shrug:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, no, at least I don't think that's too much, depending on the pedigree. 
Oh yeah, people tend to hate on you when you've got something better, or you've beat them at something.


----------



## nchen7

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Tail skin?? That doesn't make sense since TB is in the lungs... onder:


human TB vaccine is done in the arm at 30 days old, and typically leaves a scar (I have a friend who jokingly call it an immigrant mark b/c only immigrants get TB injections.... and yes, I have one). and there's a human skin test for TB - they inject some serum under the skin on the forearm and see if it swells up. b/c I have the TB shot, I show false positives..... just a fun fact for the day. lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Could be why, Patrick  :lol:

Interesting, Ni!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

nchen7 said:


> human TB vaccine is done in the arm at 30 days old, and typically leaves a scar (I have a friend who jokingly call it an immigrant mark b/c only immigrants get TB injections.... and yes, I have one). and there's a human skin test for TB - they inject some serum under the skin on the forearm and see if it swells up. b/c I have the TB shot, I show false positives..... just a fun fact for the day. lol


Interesting...

Speaking of scars, we should start a "Share your scar's story" thread! :lol: I'd talk about the one on my forehead (of which I don't know how I got it), my scar on the 'webbing' between my left hand's ring and middle finger (from when my ram (when I raised sheep), Costello, drug me through a barbed-wire fence), etc. :lol: That would be kind of cool. :smile:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Chore time... :wave:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Speaking of scars, we should start a "Share your scar's story" thread! :lol: I'd talk about the one on my forehead (of which I don't know how I got it), my scar on the 'webbing' between my left hand's ring and middle finger (from when my ram (when I raised sheep), Costello, drug me through a barbed-wire fence), etc. :lol: That would be kind of cool. :smile:


That'd be, interesting.... there's not enough time in the day to tell the stories behind all mine though! :lol:


----------



## nchen7

thanks! i found out the weird facts when my parents wanted me to volunteer at an old folk's home when I was 17. they made me take the skin test and came back positive. so I got sent to get chest x-rays which showed some darker spots, but I think I had some chest thing going on..... at which point the dr wanted me to take 6 months of antibiotics IN CASE I had dormant TB, side effects include kidney and/or liver failure and death. we said no to that offer..... then, when I got my Barbados visa, I needed chest xrays, and lo and behold, no spots on my lungs.

Lacie, how are Moon babies doing???


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Interesting, wonder what the spots were.

They're doing really good! Bouncing around like little terrors :lol: they both decided they like the left side better than the right last night, but they nurse from both sides just fine today, weird little things. 
Still milking her twice a day on top of them nursing, milking her is so easy, she just stands there


----------



## nchen7

awww! jealous! we have no milk right now. I'm in withdrawing, and I can't seem to bring myself to buying cow's milk. lol.

no clue what the spots could be, but to me, if they were true TB spots, they shouldn't go away, should they? they were probably a cold, cough, or some chest infection. it was winter-ish time when I saw the doctor.....


----------



## fishin816

Ok Jill.... I am done with this grain..... I will kill the thread again! 

Three parts barley
Three parts oats
Two parts BOSS 
Three parts feed peas
Four parts alfalfa pellets
Two parts Calf Manna.... 

What is the % in this? I thought I had this stupid protein, figuring out stuff down pat! But now i am confused....... 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, milk withdrawal :lol: don't be jealous, it goes to the puppies right now. I don't drink goat milk, though I might try to drink it instead of cows milk this year... see how that pans out. I know pasteurized goat milk is absolutely vile to me, but so far, what I have sipped before feeding the puppies wasn't bad, even for warm colostrum/milk.


Cade, just add the protein percentage from each feed together and divide by how many parts there is. I would help, but I don't know the percentages of protein in each feed, every brand is different.


----------



## nchen7

Lacie, didn't you say you tried it last year and you thought it was actually GOOD??? i can't buy store goats milk either.....never know how many days it's sitting there..... i also have baby fever..... why must there be 3 months left!??!


----------



## fishin816

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Lol, milk withdrawal :lol: don't be jealous, it goes to the puppies right now. I don't drink goat milk, though I might try to drink it instead of cows milk this year... see how that pans out. I know pasteurized goat milk is absolutely vile to me, but so far, what I have sipped before feeding the puppies wasn't bad, even for warm colostrum/milk.
> 
> Cade, just add the protein percentage from each feed together and divide by how many parts there is. I would help, but I don't know the percentages of protein in each feed, every brand is different.


It is not coming out even!!!!!! Grrrrrrr!!!!!!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Lol, milk withdrawal :lol: don't be jealous, it goes to the puppies right now. I don't drink goat milk, though I might try to drink it instead of cows milk this year... see how that pans out. I know pasteurized goat milk is absolutely vile to me, but so far, what I have sipped before feeding the puppies wasn't bad, even for warm colostrum/milk.
> 
> Cade, just add the protein percentage from each feed together and divide by how many parts there is. I would help, but I don't know the percentages of protein in each feed, every brand is different.


I HATE goats milk!!!!! I LOVE goats milk in eggs or cereal though!!!! So weird!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It won't always come out even, when I make my mix, it comes out to 18.125% just round it to the nearest number.

What are the percentages of each feed, and what are you coming up with?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

nchen7 said:


> Lacie, didn't you say you tried it last year and you thought it was actually GOOD??? i can't buy store goats milk either.....never know how many days it's sitting there..... i also have baby fever..... why must there be 3 months left!??!


I did, but that was just a few sips of chilled, raw milk never actually got to drink a glass of it  I still had tons of babies to feed with it, having June kids was terrible, because I normally dry them up in late September, and they were on bottles the whole way up until then. But hopefully I don't have to bottle feed anything very long, or at all this year.


----------



## fishin816

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> It won't always come out even, when I make my mix, it comes out to 18.125% just round it to the nearest number.
> 
> What are the percentages of each feed, and what are you coming up with?


This is going way over my head....... Math confuses me too much.... I will just try it and see...... Not knowing the protein.........

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

fishin816 said:


> Ok Jill.... I am done with this grain..... I will kill the thread again!
> 
> Three parts barley
> Three parts oats
> Two parts BOSS
> Three parts feed peas
> Four parts alfalfa pellets
> Two parts Calf Manna....
> 
> What is the % in this? I thought I had this stupid protein, figuring out stuff down pat! But now i am confused.......
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I'll figure it out for you, Cade. :smile: Give me a minute though. :wink: :smile:


----------



## nchen7

Cade, you need the protein of each ingredient in your mix to calculate the total protein of your mix. find that out first, and do the math like Lacie said.

There was a link i posted from Land of Havilah site - http://landofhavilahfarm.com/figure-the-protein--of-your-mix-.htm

read through that page and do the math exactly like they did it, and you should be able to get your protein. do a few of these with your mixes that you've already posted and see if you get the same number as Jill. You'll have to learn how to calculate protein level one day as we won't always be here to check your math.


----------



## fishin816

nchen7 said:


> Cade, you need the protein of each ingredient in your mix to calculate the total protein of your mix. find that out first, and do the math like Lacie said.
> 
> There was a link i posted from Land of Havilah site - http://landofhavilahfarm.com/figure-the-protein--of-your-mix-.htm
> 
> read through that page and do the math exactly like they did it, and you should be able to get your protein. do a few of these with your mixes that you've already posted and see if you get the same number as Jill. You'll have to learn how to calculate protein level one day as we won't always be here to check your math.


Thanks for the link Ni! I will keep fiddling with it.....

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

I know math can be a challenge for some people, but you'll get it soon! keep at it and one day it will make total sense!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I don't like goats milk either! I love to cook with it but that's it!


----------



## nchen7

so...I'm really excited about the countdown ticker! although, May 20 seems like a long way away!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I mix,
1/2lb 28% manna sub
1/2lb 16% dairy grain
1/2lb 16% alfalfa pellets
1/4lb 16% boss
1/4lb 9% dry cob

Mix the boss and cob equally, that equals one part now, making that 12.5% , the other three are in equal amounts, so they are one part each.
So you'd add 28+16+16+12.5 = 72.50
Then divide by 4 parts, equaling 18.125% protein.

You'd formulate the same way to find the fat content too.

However currently I'm mixing a 12% protein with an 18% protein, at equal parts, so you'd just add 12+18=30 then divide it by 2. So it is 15% protein. The fat content is 12% in one and 2% in the other, so as 12+2= 14 divide by 2, and the fat content is 7%

Is that making any sense?


----------



## fishin816

My dad showed me how! It clicked!!!! Yay!!!!! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Cade, I got 16.835299..... So, in practical terms, 17% protein. It will, of course, vary depending on where the plant was grown (soil quality). So be sure to calculate it with the actual bag of the grain. :wink: :smile: If you need help on figuring the protein %, fat %, Ca ratio, feel free to PM me. :smile:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Glad you finally got it, Cade!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Do you feed alfalfa hay, Cade?


----------



## nchen7

bed time for me. nite nite everyone


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

G'night, Ni! :smile: :wave:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Yeah, I think I'm going to head to bed too. :wave:


----------



## fishin816

F


Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Cade, I got 16.835299..... So, in practical terms, 17% protein. It will, of course, vary depending on where the plant was grown (soil quality). So be sure to calculate it with the actual bag of the grain. :wink: :smile: If you need help on figuring the protein %, fat %, Ca ratio, feel free to PM me. :smile:


Figuring it out now........

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Do you feed alfalfa hay, Cade?


No.....

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Cade, I got 16.835299..... So, in practical terms, 17% protein. It will, of course, vary depending on where the plant was grown (soil quality). So be sure to calculate it with the actual bag of the grain. :wink: :smile: If you need help on figuring the protein %, fat %, Ca ratio, feel free to PM me. :smile:


I got 30......... Blah blah blah..... Am I missing something here?!?!?!?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Night Ni


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well this is just crap! The guy at the USDA office got back to me, apparently ALL of California is classified under MAA status! Not one zone they considered "free" of TB.  
Emilie is still having terrible luck, and won't be getting a kid.  Poor girl.

But that just sucks for Emma, there has to be another way.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Cade, either post here or PM me the protein percents for each of the items/grains you listed previously.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's a bummer Lacie


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Okay, Cade, I'll get back to you tomorrow. I'm getting really tired. :wink: Good-night! :wave:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Night Patrick :wave: 

I'm headed to bed to..


----------



## fishin816

I think sleep equals wasted time. LOL! I am stubborn! I go to bed at like 11 on weekends....... 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

ice ice baby... da da da dun da da da ice ice baby....
Yeah it looks like the worlds biggest slushy machine outside my door, little balls of sleet 4 inches deep.... and climbing...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It's just really muddy here. Glad I don't get much of the slushy weather


----------



## fishin816

NubianFan said:


> ice ice baby... da da da dun da da da ice ice baby....
> Yeah it looks like the worlds biggest slushy machine outside my door, little balls of sleet 4 inches deep.... and climbing...


I am getting hit with ice too.. I am S I C K of this STUPID STUPID STUPID winter!!!! SUMMER!!! I cry out to you!!! Lol!

Did i ever mention i hate winter?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

I am not ready for summer either. I want spring a nice looooonnnngggg spring.


----------



## fishin816

Well yeah, Spring!!! THEN Summer! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

ugh going to bed soon ttyl


----------



## fishin816

Night everyone... 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

I had a dream last night that Carolina had two black and white spotted doelings


----------



## goatygirl

Well then


----------



## fishin816

Good morning Goaty People from TGS! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

Scottyhorse said:


> I had a dream last night that Carolina had two black and white spotted doelings


Triplet doelings?! Quad doelings?! QUINT doelings?! Where are all the big numbers of doe kids?!?!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

I'd be happy with twins with one of each


----------



## fishin816

I would do A N Y T H I N G to send Jack Frost home!!!! I am sick of this STUPID winter!!!!! The birds have gotten into the barn and are pooping on EVERYTHING! All of the pipes are frozen, so we had to track up to the house, fill the buckets, make Elsa's milk.... GRRR!!!!! I am so S I C K of this junk!!!!! 

SPRING SPRING SPRING SPRING SPRING SPRING!!!! I long for

SPRING!!!!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

Did I ever mention I H A T E winter????? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno

fishin816 said:


> Did I ever mention I H A T E winter?????
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


No you didn't. I was under the impression that you loved winter.


----------



## NubianFan

My daughter thinks you are hilarious Cade and she agrees that she hates winter too. as we sit here under 5 inches of packed sleet and ice...


----------



## Goats Rock

We were lucky, we missed this last storm! Only got a few inches of snow- 
But I agree, I am beginning to hate winter, hauling water, worrying about does kidding in 
the sub zero temps and wearing 4 layers of clothes. (There, now I won't complain anymore!)


----------



## fishin816

My chicks ship out today......... 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

So Lacie, do I need that buckling from craigslist instead, or do you still plan on calling?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> So Lacie, do I need that buckling from craigslist instead, or do you still plan on calling?


I'm still going to call, and see what they say. I asked my friend how she ships to places requiring tb testing/free status, and she had her herd tested years ago.
Why does everything have to be so freaking impossible!


----------



## Emzi00

"When you choose hope, anything is possible." -Christopher Reeve

Okay, I kinda like this quote... but if it doesn't work out, I'll live.


----------



## fishin816

fishin816 said:


> Good morning Goaty People from TGS!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


So hpw is everyone this afternoon?

I am going stir crazy in this house......

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

So besides that grade, what do you think of it Lacie?
http://adgagenetics.org/PlannedPedigreePrint.aspx?SireNum=A001471738&DamNum=A001533613


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It's pretty good Emma. I just got of the phone with the Michigan state of agriculture and rural department or whatever the heck, they lady was filling in for Chris, she said she wasn't sure if a goat so young would have to have all those requirements, and to call back tomorrow and talk to Chris, so I shall do that tomorrow. 
That'll about kill me! But I'll do it!  
I was about to call the number for the state vet, but it happened to be the same number as the one I just called.... :scratch:


----------



## Emzi00

I feel special, you're making phone calls.. :laugh: While you're at it, buck bank?


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

ksalvagno said:


> No you didn't. I was under the impression that you loved winter.


LOL :slapfloor: I was under that impression too! :wink: :ROFL: :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Patrick!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Home from work early today!  feels great to be out while the sun is! Lol!


----------



## fishin816

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> LOL :slapfloor: I was under that impression too! :wink: :ROFL: :lol:


LOL!!!!!!!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Home from work early today!  feels great to be out while the sun is! Lol!


Where do you work at?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

A grocery store.. Most days I'm out between 6:30-9ish...  I was only working 12-4 today


----------



## goathiker

I found this too Lacie. Goats under 6 months are exempt from some of the testing requirements. They may give you a by on the TB. 

Livestock shall 
not be diverted to a premises other than the destination site named on the official 
interstate health certificate. 

If vesicular stomatitis outbreaks have occurred in the state of origin within the past thirty 
(30) days, the following statement must be included by the accredited veterinarian on 
any official interstate health certificate or official certificate of veterinary inspection for 
importation of equidae, cattle, sheep, goats, bison, new world camelids, swine, or 
privately owned cervidae into Michigan: 

“I have examined the animals listed on this certificate and have found no 
clinical signs of vesicular stomatitis. To the best of my knowledge, these 
animals have not been exposed to vesicular stomatitis within the previous 
30 days, nor have they been vaccinated with vesicular stomatitis vaccine.”


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> A grocery store.. Most days I'm out between 6:30-9ish...  I was only working 12-4 today


Oh Ok......

Ok people! Pray my school gets called off tomorrow!!!!!!!! I have my fingers crossed!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'll ask chris about that tomorrow Jill, thanks 

Emma, no way! You call her! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

How long can I keep blood in the fridge before I ship it? I pulled some yesterday and didn't get it shipped out like I had hoped today.. I hope to do it tomorrow, but I want to pull some on two more goats first.. Just wanted to know how long I can keep it..


----------



## NubianFan

well my daughter's school is closed again tomorrow.


----------



## fishin816

NubianFan said:


> well my daughter's school is closed again tomorrow.


MINE TOO!!!! YES!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

The bad thing is you guys will be going to school until july making up snow days... And I have used all my vacation on snow days, unless I take days without pay and either way you go there you lose.


----------



## sassykat6181

Skyla, I don't refrigerate it, but the last time I shipped I forgot about a holiday so it sat for 3 days including draw date plus 2 days shipping


----------



## fishin816

NubianFan said:


> The bad thing is you guys will be going to school until july making up snow days... And I have used all my vacation on snow days, unless I take days without pay and either way you go there you lose.


Nope! These are all "Act Of God Days", we only have to make up five days! My school doesnt have to make up the missed days, only the first five....

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

ugh my daughter will, they had to go Saturdays one year!


----------



## fishin816

NubianFan said:


> ugh my daughter will, they had to go Saturdays one year!


OUCH! That hurts..... School is so stupid...... Why make up extra days???? LOL! Jk!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So, I've been emailing Mr. YouKnowWho  eep!


----------



## ksalvagno

Is he emailing back?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yes!  
We are watching his guinea pigs while they are in AZ.. So I sent him some pics and we have been emailing back and forth for a few days


----------



## NubianFan

Look at you Miss NewfoundCourage!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hehe!  I will say I was shaking when I got a reply! LOL!


----------



## NubianFan

Been there, done that. Especially once when he was picking at me and at first I thought he was serious and something was really wrong. The boy has no idea the effect he has. Which is probably a good thing.


----------



## ksalvagno

Glad he is emailing. Maybe this is the catalyst that will get things going.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol! I'm pretty good about it now though 

Yah I hope so  
My parents are too :lol: it's pretty funny  
They are coming home Thursday  I'm excited to see them again


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh! Oh! AND.... Snappy is bred!!  I felt kids in her!! My mom did yesterday and I did today!!  yay!!


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Oh! Oh! AND.... Snappy is bred!!  I felt kids in her!! My mom did yesterday and I did today!!  yay!!


YAY!

Has that crazy doe ever started eating her grain again???

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah, she was eating agin the next day... :shrug: she will go off it every now and then for a day or two... I haven't figured out why... When she does I just give her one Vit. B shot and Probios twice a day until she starts eating again..


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Yah, she was eating agin the next day... :shrug: she will go off it every now and then for a day or two... I haven't figured out why... When she does I just give her one Vit. B shot and Probios twice a day until she starts eating again..


Did you switch her back to a pellet feed?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nope... I'm not going to buy it for just her.. And she eats it fine most of the time.. 
I'm not sure yet if I'm going to switch back for sure or not... :shrug: still thinking it over


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Nope... I'm not going to buy it for just her.. And she eats it fine most of the time..
> I'm not sure yet if I'm going to switch back for sure or not... :shrug: still thinking it over


If the other goaties are eating it fine...... I would keep them on it....

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm gonna see how my milkers do on it, and if I'd be spending the same or more... We'll see


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Awesome Skyla! 
Snap eats like Babette, one day she'll eat 2lbs, the next day she'll eat 4lbs, the next day she'll eat the 3lbs, the next day she'll eat 1/4lb.... then back to 2.... it's an on going war! It's not like it's anything different than what we gets :GAAH: I try to feed her before I stuff the feeders again, she normally will eat the most then, whether it be 1/4lb, or the entire 4lbs. :eyeroll: she certainly is not consistent.

And moon STILL hasn't gotten the colostrum out of her system. It's still thick and creamy, it is getting whiter though. And yep... still has the foul colostrum flavor


----------



## NubianFan

Dru and Daff sure don't like this stupid ice storm


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ugg! It's SOOO annoying!! Drives me crazy! Just eat and all will be good! Her daughter is a PIG! It's pretty funny! Oh I gotta post udder pics from today!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Brookie:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Puffy:


----------



## fishin816

NubianFan said:


> Dru and Daff sure don't like this stupid ice storm


I DO NOT BLAME THEM!!!!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

And Mazie's didn't turn out but this one:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Any thoughts on any of them?? I know they are bad pics.. They look much better in person.. But it was cold and they were mad and full!


----------



## fishin816

Thats how they are milking on your mix? 

I wish I could just get Gypsy trained to the stand!!!! She kicks, and bucks, and nearly falls off the stand. She will hardly let us put the milking machine on her..... GRRRRR!!!! And Skyla, what did you use to clip them up? I need to get Gypsy clipped up for some udder pics...... 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I wanna see how well they produce on it.. So far they have been on it since Christmas time..

Is she a FF??
Could the machine be hurting her?

I used these clippers with a #30 blade.. I use a #10 blade on the body normally.. But I just used the 30 on their legs and udder for now cause it was easier..

https://www.andis.com/large-animal/...-+Detachable+Blade+Horse+Clipper&currency=USD


----------



## NubianFan

I nearly went to sleep... Like it was a fight pulling myself back out of it, I was thinking of the crush and just nearly slipped on over the edge into unconsciousness.


----------



## NubianFan

Ouch and now I just stabbed myself in the forehead with my thumbnail, maybe I should have just went ahead and went to sleep!!


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I wanna see how well they produce on it.. So far they have been on it since Christmas time..
> 
> Is she a FF??
> Could the machine be hurting her?
> 
> I used these clippers with a #30 blade.. I use a #10 blade on the body normally.. But I just used the 30 on their legs and udder for now cause it was easier..
> 
> https://www.andis.com/large-animal/...-+Detachable+Blade+Horse+Clipper&currency=USD


No, she is a senior doe. She used to be hand milked, so I think it might be scaring her.... Maybe?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Here are yesterday's tiny terror pics 

I have somewhat of an udder pic of moon, but it was as she was kidding, she wasn't full yet, and its rather gory.... not sure anyone wants to see it! :lol: in a few weeks I'll get a good pic of the rear udder.


----------



## fishin816

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Here are yesterday's tiny terror pics
> 
> I have somewhat of an udder pic of moon, but it was as she was kidding, she wasn't full yet, and its rather gory.... not sure anyone wants to see it! :lol: in a few weeks I'll get a good pic of the rear udder.


Are they driving you as crazy as my kids are driving me crazy?????

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

Good/bad news here........ My chicks shipped out today....... And they arent coming from Denver Colorado, they are coming from MO. So they could possibly be here tomorrow..... GULP.... 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Nice Skyla  Brooke has a beautiful fore udder! Puffy has very nice depth, and extension of the fore, it could blend better though. Medial need more defined in both, but that seems to be a rather world wide issue with them. And puffys teat placement could be more centered. 
But overall, pretty nice.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

fishin816 said:


> Are they driving you as crazy as my kids are driving me crazy?????


Nope, they're pretty mellow, but then again, they're only 3 days old  it was so funny watching them bounce around yesterday :lol: I've also got one very nice show prospect out of the two, you touch his back and he just about sits down from squatting so low, that's how well he scrunches down! :ROFL:


----------



## Scottyhorse

That's how my % Boer doe is Lacie


----------



## fishin816

Good/bad news here........ My chicks shipped out today....... And they arent coming from Denver Colorado, they are coming from MO. So they could possibly be here tomorrow..... GULP.... 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Nope, they're pretty mellow, but then again, they're only 3 days old  it was so funny watching them bounce around yesterday :lol: I've also got one very nice show prospect out of the two, you touch his back and he just about sits down from squatting so low, that's how well he scrunches down! :ROFL:


Can your guy come and teach my guys some lessons?? My guys HATE being restricted!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

What's so bad about the chicks coming tomorrow? Too cold? Not ready for 'em?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Nice Skyla  Brooke has a beautiful fore udder! Puffy has very nice depth, and extension of the fore, it could blend better though. Medial need more defined in both, but that seems to be a rather world wide issue with them. And puffys teat placement could be more centered.
> 
> But overall, pretty nice.


Thanks 

Puffy's actually gets smoother further into lactation.. I have some pics on my site from last year.. Her first few fills of the year, it looks like that.. Then it blends nicely 

And agreed on the MSL and Puffy's teat placement  but I'm pretty proud of my girlies  you think they have nice buck worthy udders? They both look so much better in person too


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

fishin816 said:


> No, she is a senior doe. She used to be hand milked, so I think it might be scaring her.... Maybe?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Could be... Are you not able to milk by hand? Maybe try milking her by hand for a while and settle her down some...
It shouldn't take too long to get them used to the machine... At least from what I've heard... Is make sure she isn't being hurt by it... Just to be sure


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Could be... Are you not able to milk by hand? Maybe try milking her by hand for a while and settle her down some...
> It shouldn't take too long to get them used to the machine... At least from what I've heard... Is make sure she isn't being hurt by it... Just to be sure


Milking by hand is my worst nightmare.......... The milking machine is our best investment ever made..... I really dont think it is hurting her though......

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well, if it's not hurting her then just keep trying  lol! Maybe try hobbles or hold a leg up and out of the way?


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Well, if it's not hurting her then just keep trying  lol! Maybe try hobbles or hold a leg up and out of the way?


Hobbles?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

fishin816 said:


> Milking by hand is my worst nightmare.......... The milking machine is our best investment ever made..... I really dont think it is hurting her though......
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


LOL! I have to hand milk my Alpine does this spring! :shock: I've milked before, and I know how to do it, but by the time my brother fills a quart jar, I have about a finger's WIDTH in the bottom of a quart jar! :lol: :ROFL: I'm probably the slowest goat milker on earth! :lol: I'll get the hang of it.... eventually.... I hope....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

https://fiascofarm.com/goats/hobble.htm

Or you could just tie her feet down.. If you google them you can find ways to make your own.. I got our pair from a friend.. Nice to have on hand


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok, bed time for me  night y'all  :wave:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

So soon? G'night, Skyla! :wave: I'll be headin' that way soon too. :ZZZ:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Thanks
> 
> Puffy's actually gets smoother further into lactation.. I have some pics on my site from last year.. Her first few fills of the year, it looks like that.. Then it blends nicely
> 
> And agreed on the MSL and Puffy's teat placement  but I'm pretty proud of my girlies  you think they have nice buck worthy udders? They both look so much better in person too


I'm not sure how I feel about Brooke's udder just yet, I'd like to see her when she's at peak before making any decisions. She does have a very strong and smooth fore udder, but I want to see her at peak this year 

I looked on the site, and it looks like Puffy gets some better MSL definition later on as well, the teats aren't great in placement, but she has a buck worthy udder, I'd be confident to say 

And again, with Mazie, I'd like to see some later lactation pics too, before making a solid decision


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

I'll touch base with you tomorrow, Cade. I'm going to bed. :wave:


----------



## fishin816

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> I'll touch base with you tomorrow, Cade. I'm going to bed. :wave:


Ok then.... G'Night

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

I am going to bed too... Night everyone!



Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

Go out to feed, and everyone leaves! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You feed this late??


----------



## goathiker

Mine haven't been fed yet


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: And they still like you? Mine get very upset with me if I make them wait


----------



## goathiker

They're used to it. They get fed at noon and midnight.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

When do you milk?
Mine get fed at 6-6, and milked 12-12. I plan to do the feedings 6-6 and the milking at 8-8 this year though.


----------



## goathiker

They get milked at 9 and 9. They have alfalfa pellets all the time in their hoppers. They get their bit of grass hay at noon and midnight, that way they stay warmer through the night in the winter, During the summer they browse and get no grass hay unless they run out of pasture.


----------



## fishin816

Good Morning goaty people! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

morning! what are you up to this snow day?


----------



## fishin816

nchen7 said:


> morning! what are you up to this snow day?


Oh ya know.... The ushe..... Watching Nat Geo Wild, Animal Planet, talking to goaty people on TGS.... Regular stuff.....

MY CHICKS ARE SCHEDULED TO BE HERE TONIGHT!!!!!! YES!!!!! CHIRP CHIRP!!!! S-O-O-O EXCITED!!!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Junior's are taking ACT's, no school for me. 

My mom hates birds.... I might need to talk my brother into getting more chicks... he could use a few more layers :lol: Hmmm, I'll have to see if he plans on getting some fryers again, they were fun to kill...


----------



## nchen7

how exciting! I'm terrible at raising chicks. I'm better at keeping older babies alive rather than baby babies.... it doesn't help our but dog wants to "play" with them (to death.....)


----------



## fishin816

Emzi00 said:


> Junior's are taking ACT's, no school for me.
> 
> My mom hates birds.... I might need to talk my brother into getting more chicks... he could use a few more layers :lol: Hmmm, I'll have to see if he plans on getting some fryers again, they were fun to kill...


TO KILL???? THAT IS PLAIN MEAN EMMA!!!!!! LOL! I can only imagine how fun it is!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Emma, no way! You call her! :lol:


But you're the one planning on doing AI in the near future! And your list is longer than mine... I just want some Lancelot, Twister, and Leroy.... but mostly Twister


----------



## Emzi00

fishin816 said:


> TO KILL???? THAT IS PLAIN MEAN EMMA!!!!!! LOL! I can only imagine how fun it is!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Yes, to kill.... I like killing chickens... it gives me great pleasure.... they're delicious....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

We were gonna do some meat chicks this year.. But I think we are getting more turkeys instead.. Tasty! :yum:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

My hands are freezing!! I do NOT like milking in freezing temps! No one ever freshen your does this early! LOL!


----------



## Emzi00

I was actually thinking of breeding for February kids... maybe I'll have to reconsider! :lol:


----------



## nchen7

and this winter has been weird. I can't believe how farmers almanac know these things.....


----------



## Emzi00

Paczki :yum:


----------



## nchen7

doughnuts?


----------



## Emzi00

...


----------



## nchen7

are you making some and sending some to me???


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> My hands are freezing!! I do NOT like milking in freezing temps! No one ever freshen your does this early! LOL!


I figured out what is wrong with Gyps&#8230; the machine IS hurting her! The kids are making her teats so sore..... It hurts when I try to milk her! Should I take the bucks off of her? They are 8 weeks old....... And she is losing hair now...... MTG I guess?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

nchen7 said:


> are you making some and sending some to me???


They'd be moldy by the time they got to you.. :laugh:


----------



## fishin816

WHERE IS PATRICK?!?!?!? I need him to PM me back!!!! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## sassykat6181

I wean at 8 weeks


----------



## fishin816

sassykat6181 said:


> I wean at 8 weeks


Ok I am taking them off of her then..... I wean the doe at 12weeks right?


----------



## nchen7

Emzi00 said:


> They'd be moldy by the time they got to you.. :laugh:


very valid point!! lol


----------



## NubianFan

what are we making that will be moldy by the time it gets to Ni?


----------



## NubianFan

Guys I make take my daughter to see Bruno Mars


----------



## nchen7

omg. Leslie, you'd be the best mom ever!!! 

Emma posted something about doughnuts....


----------



## fishin816

NubianFan said:


> Guys I make take my daughter to see Bruno Mars


Dont yell at me......

(Hides under chair)

(Whispers) who is that????

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

fishin816 said:


> I figured out what is wrong with Gyps&#8230; the machine IS hurting her! The kids are making her teats so sore..... It hurts when I try to milk her! Should I take the bucks off of her? They are 8 weeks old....... And she is losing hair now...... MTG I guess?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


If they are eating hay and grain fine, then yes, if take them off her.. I'd also keep bag balm or chap guard or something in her teats to help heal it up 

Where is she losing hair??


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> If they are eating hay and grain fine, then yes, if take them off her..
> 
> Where is she losing hair??


Right behind her ribs.... She is so skinny.... And has rough hair....

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

My dad said I can probably get a Nubian!!!  Eeeppp!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

fishin816 said:


> Right behind her ribs.... She is so skinny.... And has rough hair....
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Has she been wormed? Does she need copper?


----------



## Emzi00

fishin816 said:


> Dont yell at me......
> 
> (Hides under chair)
> 
> (Whispers) who is that????
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


A terrible singer.. :laugh:


----------



## NubianFan

fishin816 said:


> Dont yell at me......
> 
> (Hides under chair)
> 
> (Whispers) who is that????
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


:laugh:He is just a pop singer. I like almost everything he does, and my daughter does like everything he does. He has one song that the lyrics are a bit racy but I love the song despite it. It just has such a wonderful beat.


----------



## NubianFan

Shoot Ni, I want to go to!!! LOL
But yeah I think we may make it a mini vac. He is playing on a friday night in a nearby big city, just across state lines, so I thought we might go see it and stay friday and saturday night there and drive home sunday. My friend has a son that is 14 he is two years older than my daughter but they get along pretty well, so she said they might come with us and the four of us go together.


----------



## NubianFan

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> My dad said I can probably get a Nubian!!!  Eeeppp!!


Yay for dad!:stars:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Yay for dad!:stars:


Agreed!  hehe!!


----------



## fishin816

NubianFan said:


> :laugh:He is just a pop singer. I like almost everything he does, and my daughter does like everything he does. He has one song that the lyrics are a bit racy but I love the song despite it. It just has such a wonderful beat.


UGH... I hate pop...

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

I don't like this phantom next page thing it is doing now, it is uber annoying.


----------



## nchen7

Skyla, that's exciting! it's those long droopy ears....they're hard to say no to....

Leslie, that sounds like a great weekend away with your daughter. she's really lucky to have a mom like you.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I knew he would come around eventually  lol!  

I know Leslie.. It does that to me too.. So annoying..


----------



## NubianFan

Ni, tell her that!! She told me the other day that I have a perma frown. :ROFL:


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> My dad said I can probably get a Nubian!!!  Eeeppp!!


 I will have MINI NUBIANS for sale next Dec!!!!!! Do you want first dibs?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm gonna get a PB Nubian from Laura(Trickyroo)  this spring 

I don't want mini Nubians as I can't show them, and it's not worth being part of another registry to me... Thanks tough


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I'm gonna get a PB Nubian from Laura(Trickyroo)  this spring
> 
> I don't want mini Nubians as I can't show them, and it's not worth being part of another registry to me... Thanks tough


MDGA.......... It does make more since to get one from Laura. Mine will be 5th gens..... So they will be pretty Nubiany (if thats a word?!?! LOLOLOL!!!)

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

NubianFan said:


> Ni, tell her that!! She told me the other day that I have a perma frown. :ROFL:


well, she can come talk to me. I can regale her of horror stories of how mean my mom was to me.....


----------



## fishin816

I just confirmed!!! The chicks will be at the post office by 7:30 tomorrow!!! EEEEEKKKK!!!! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I know  I just don't want to be part of another registry for one goat  

And Laura is closer  and I know of Nubian breeders near by that I can breed her too there are no mini Nubian breeders around here is only have my Nigie bucks


----------



## goatygirl

NubianFan said:


> I don't like this phantom next page thing it is doing now, it is uber annoying.


I don't see the phantom page


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It comes and goes.. It's when there will be a new page with the next post.. :shrug:


----------



## NubianFan

Well I am pretty serious sometimes, but I have to bear all the responsibility. I don't have a husband to share any of that and she just doesn't get that as a 12 year old. I was kinda ashamed to tell y'all but my internet was out because I couldn't pay the bill for a week. It isn't a necessity now that I am no longer in college classes and while I will be making more money once I get my licensure right now it is tough because I have went back to the amount of money I made before and I had all the fees to send in my application for licensure and everything. Something had to give and it couldn't be electric or water, or food or animal feed, or my car or house payment, it had to be the internet and phone. She doesn't understand choices like that or being under the gun. When she said that about the perma frown, I had lost my W-2 and had been nearly in tears trying to find it and then I found it and she couldn't understand why I didn't jump for joy, well I still hadn't found a couple of other tax documents showing the interest I paid on my mortgage and things like that. While I was happy I found my W-2 I still was upset and worried because I couldn't find the other two forms.


----------



## nchen7

she's 12...she doesn't understand responsibilities yet. she will one day..... it's hard being a single mom. I applaud you. my mom was a single mom for a while. it's hard on everyone. :hug: you'll get through it. of course we're all here for moral support!


----------



## NubianFan

Thanks Ni, I have done it for 10 years so I am pretty much used to it, it is better now than ever. And even when I was married to her dad, he never made things easier on us, only caused us horrible problems. So really I have always done it alone. I think most of the time, she is pretty glad I am her mom.


----------



## Emzi00

Well Leslie, I think you're awesome. She'll figure it soon enough. :hug:


----------



## NubianFan

Thanks Emma :hug:


----------



## Scottyhorse

I agree :hug:


----------



## NubianFan

Thanks Sydney :hug:


----------



## nchen7

so how's Dru doing? feeling any babies yet??


----------



## sassykat6181

9 days until Luna's 145......so excited!!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I bet!!  eep!


----------



## fishin816

Lacie~ I couldnt find any safflower or soy oil at Rural King today....... I got safflower seeds for Gypsy (31% fat) Will that be enough fat to help Gypsy's coat????? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

I havent really palpated her. I haven't felt any kick or anything just rubbing her. I haven't tried bouncing her or anything.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yes, safflower seeds will work 

Ok Emma! I'm gonna finish my drink, take a deep breath, and call Chris at the Michigan department thingy... I'm panicking.... I have anxiety....my stomach is flipping.... I hope I get some good news dang it!


----------



## nchen7

fishin816 said:


> Lacie~ I couldnt find any safflower or soy oil at Rural King today....... I got safflower seeds for Gypsy (31% fat) Will that be enough fat to help Gypsy's coat?????
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


can you find coconut oil?

good luck Lacie with your call!


----------



## fishin816

nchen7 said:


> can you find coconut oil?
> 
> good luck Lacie with your call!


I have looked EVERYWHERE. No kind of oils...... Would canola oil work?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Yes, safflower seeds will work
> 
> Ok Emma! I'm gonna finish my drink, take a deep breath, and call Chris at the Michigan department thingy... I'm panicking.... I have anxiety....my stomach is flipping.... I hope I get some good news dang it!


Three deep breaths... you can do it :hug:


----------



## nchen7

weird....if you can't find it, then I would stick to what you can find, the safflower seeds.

sometimes if your grocery store as an "ethnic" section, they may have coconut oil there....


----------



## nchen7

NubianFan said:


> I havent really palpated her. I haven't felt any kick or anything just rubbing her. I haven't tried bouncing her or anything.


last year, I didn't feel much when I was petting Buttercup. i had to go and find the spot (right in front of right udder) and press a little. that's when i felt the movements. it's SOOO adorable! i can't wait to be able to feel babies again!


----------



## fishin816

nchen7 said:


> weird....if you can't find it, then I would stick to what you can find, the safflower seeds.
> 
> sometimes if your grocery store as an "ethnic" section, they may have coconut oil there....


I looked at all the grocery stores for it...... I think the safflower seeds will work

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

OMG!!! :hair: :GAAH: :veryangry: :wallbang: !!!! Gaaahh! Chris wasnt even there!


----------



## Emzi00

:GAAH: :hair: :wallbang: :GAAH: :veryangry:  :veryangry:


----------



## goathiker

CADE WAIT 

Safflower seeds can cause abortion. They are are in herbal medicine to start delayed menses. Be very careful who you give them to. Open does only!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, learn something new every day! So boss would be the better choice then right? The fat content is still up there.

Right, Emma?! How infuriating! The answering machine said he'd get back to me within one business day, :hair:


----------



## Emzi00

So we wait another day? :sigh: I kinda just want to know if this will be possible or not... I'm really running out of time... Oh, I might not have internet for a while after today, so if you find anything out... you have my number.. :shrug:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, maybe get the buck, and we'll wait to see if she has two does? And if there is any loop hole in the TB requirements. But if not there's always next year too, I guess...


----------



## Emzi00

If we wait until next year, we can say I was on the waiting list for two years.  $$$


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, for sure!! I'll definitely have her bred on the first heat this fall, and there is no Abner to muck it up for two months! Had that not happened her babies would already be like 2 weeks old almost!


----------



## Emzi00

But really, my mom asked me what I wanted for my birthday(10 days) and I made her wait so we could see what that Chris guy said, so I guess I should make a decision soon. :/


----------



## Emzi00

"muck" :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well hopefully he'll get back to me today! Why did they say call him tomorrow if he wasn't there?! 
If he doesn't get back to me by tomorrow, my advice would be to get the buck kid out there, so you have one this fall.
And who knows, next year I might have a selection of Babette, her doe kids, Clarices does kids, Peeps doe kids, etc. You might like one of the doe kids from this year more than Babette, and want a kid from them.

And if I don't get the Seneca buck, I'll find a different one, and maybe some new does too. You never know. Everything happens for a reason I think.


----------



## Emzi00

Hmmm... maybe Clarice will have a nice doe... onder:


----------



## fishin816

goathiker said:


> CADE WAIT
> 
> Safflower seeds can cause abortion. They are are in herbal medicine to start delayed menses. Be very careful who you give them to. Open does only!!!


I am just giving it to Gypsy. She has had her kids already...... And I also found some safflower oil if that would be any better

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

The oil is safe for everyone in small amounts. The seeds would be very good for Gypsy. They will help her clean out and heal, plus help her hair and skin. The human dose is one Tablespoonful a day so for a small ruminate I would say 2 Tablespoons a day.


----------



## fishin816

goathiker said:


> The oil is safe for everyone in small amounts. The seeds would be very good for Gypsy. They will help her clean out and heal, plus help her hair and skin. The human dose is one Tablespoonful a day so for a small ruminate I would say 2 Tablespoons a day.


Two tablespoons a day? Got it! Is it safe to give her the oil and the seeds at the same time????

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Yes, as long as it doesn't cause the runs...


----------



## ksalvagno

Jill, do we need to stock up on cod liver oil?


----------



## fishin816

goathiker said:


> Yes, as long as it doesn't cause the runs...


So just a handful of seeds (once a day?) and two tablespoons of oil?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

Jill....... Where did you go? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

ksalvagno said:


> Jill, do we need to stock up on cod liver oil?


The safest Cod Liver Oil is made by the Weston A Price foundation in Nebraska. The livers come from Russia and are processed and tested to American standards.

Come to think of it, we have have some rumblings going on with Russia over the Ukraine...Might not be a bad idea...Embargoes could stop the livers being imported.


----------



## fishin816

Gypsy HATED the safflower! Should I keep giving it to her??? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So... not looking like a promising girl year over here I decided, hopefully it will change! So far I've had a litter of 7 boy pups, 2 buck kids, and 3 boy catlings (I don't like saying kittens, catlings feels right :lol: ) now there was one girl cat, but still.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

:ROFL: catlings! :lol: okay guyyyyys only 40 days!!!! AAHHHH! I'm freaking out! Help me! What do I need to get? I cross-referenced my goat books and came up with a list, but would like to hear you guy's input


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

For kidding, all I have is some pee pads or towels to dry the kids off. That's it, that's all I bring with me.
If I want to be really crazy about it, I'll dip the cord up to the belly, and spray the hooves, and put a pea size amount of probios in their mouth.

4 weeks before kidding, I'll give the doe a cdt shot, and her minerals. The day of kidding the doe gets wormed.


----------



## goathiker

My kidding kit consists of a package of microfiber shop towels, iodine for cords, fight bac for feet, and a 6 pack of beer...


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Okay thanks! They say you need so much stuff... It really freaked me out...! 

Okay so Skyla, you're getting Nubians?!?!?!? AHHHH YEAH BUDDY!

And wait, Emma isn't getting a Babette baby this year? Why not??


----------



## littlegoatgirl

goathiker said:


> and a 6 pack of beer...


:ROFL:

Where do I get fight bak? Will TSC carry or do I need to order it?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That's all the essentials Jill! :hi5: :lol:

I get my towels at the dollar store, I rarely get around to washing them after they're covered in goo, I just buy more... So there's thought Sarah.
You can get Fight Bac from Jeffers and such, some feed stores have it too


----------



## littlegoatgirl

And Cdt is at TSC right?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> ^^ That's all the essentials :hi5: :lol:
> 
> I get my towels at the dollar store, I rarely get around to washing them after they're covered in goo, I just buy more...


Cool! Thanks!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

littlegoatgirl said:


> And wait, Emma isn't getting a Babette baby this year? Why not??


Possibly not, the TB requirements are ridiculous, and I don't have the money I need to test the herd for it. 
But, we will see. I'm still waiting for the guy that works for the import department to call me back.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, TCS should have the cdt.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Oh I see... That stinks:/

Thanks! Night y'all!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Night :wave:


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Sarah


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Okay thanks! They say you need so much stuff... It really freaked me out...!
> 
> Okay so Skyla, you're getting Nubians?!?!?!? AHHHH YEAH BUDDY!
> 
> And wait, Emma isn't getting a Babette baby this year? Why not??


Yes ma'am I am!  I'm soo excited!!


----------



## fishin816

Today is the BIG BIG DAY!!! CHICKS ARE COMING!!!! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## sassykat6181

fishin816 said:


> Today is the BIG BIG DAY!!! CHICKS ARE COMING!!!!


So exciting! Did you get an assortment?


----------



## fishin816

My dad is pulling in the driveway now!!! CHIRP CHIRP!!!! I got buff orps, silverlacedwyandottes, and goldenlaced wyandottes!!!! 

I am screaming with JOY!!!!! Lol! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So exciting!


----------



## sassykat6181

When does everyone move their does to a kidding stall? Day 145 is March 13, and I'm not sure when I should move her....the 10th maybe. This will be her second freshening. Thanks!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I start putting them in kidding stalls a week before they are due at night.. Then I put them in during the day when they look close


----------



## ksalvagno

goathiker said:


> The safest Cod Liver Oil is made by the Weston A Price foundation in Nebraska. The livers come from Russia and are processed and tested to American standards.
> 
> Come to think of it, we have have some rumblings going on with Russia over the Ukraine...Might not be a bad idea...Embargoes could stop the livers being imported.


Do we have to join the foundation to order it? I can't find it anywhere on their site to order it.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:stars: :wahoo: :leap: :dance: :fireworks: :greengrin: 
Just got off the phone with Chris! Michigan considers California TB FREE and the testing requirements on goats coming from CA to MI have been suspended since 2010! If they are under 6 months, all they need is a scrapies tag, ear tag, or tattoo of sorts that makes them officially identified, and a health certificate! (the tag or tattoo info has to be on the cert as well.) But that's it!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

sassykat6181 said:


> When does everyone move their does to a kidding stall? Day 145 is March 13, and I'm not sure when I should move her....the 10th maybe. This will be her second freshening. Thanks!


I don't move mine until I feel soft ligs, so that basically means the day they are going to kid. Or if they have tricky ligs, I move them on day 150.
However feel free to move them on 145


----------



## nchen7

great news Lacie and Emma!!!! :stars:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well Emma said she want's to be on the list for next year, but still!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Hey guys! :wave: I'm only staying on here for a while, but thought I'd stop in and say hi. :wink: :wave: So, how's your day been?

I just heard a monthly emergency broadcast test on the radio. It had me worried for a bit! :lol:


----------



## nchen7

hey Patrick. what's the emergency they're testing for? I remember the ones in 80's and 90's that came up on tv. I had no clue what they were for...


----------



## NubianFan

Those can be for any emergency that has to be broadcast to the public. It is an FCC law that stations air them every so often. The station I worked at aired ours in the wee hours of the morning to interrupt less programming. But say that there was a chemical leak in your town and your town had to evacuate, that could be an instance it could be used. Or if foreign enemies attacked then it could be used to notify the public to seek shelter those kinds of things that almost never happen but there has to be a system in place to notify people just in case.


----------



## goatygirl

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Hey guys! :wave: I'm only staying on here for a while, but thought I'd stop in and say hi. :wink: :wave: So, how's your day been?
> 
> I just heard a monthly emergency broadcast test on the radio. It had me worried for a bit! :lol:


I'm good, not much has happened. December is getting bigger by the day we are starting to increase her grain by the time we are done she will be up to two cups a feeding.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Yep, what Leslie said. :wink: :smile:

Seems like everyone is having a good day. :smile:


----------



## NubianFan

I am still stuck at home, my car won't make it over the 5 inch ice hump it just sits and spins its wheels it won't go forwards or backwards. My driveway and the dirt road I live on are both solid sheets of ice anyway. it is sleet that packed into an ice sheet. So I am stuck here, not that I really want to go to work but all this just eats up my vacation days where I won't have any vacation this summer when I want to be off work doing something fun. 
Ni on the test I was the one that aired those tests at the station. There were the simple ones that we just aired when we wanted to and then there was this one once a month that the EAS surprised you with and sent to you randomly, they gave you 15 minute window to get it on the air. Just like a real emergency. If you didn't get it on the air inside that window, I think they fined your station. So those were always nerve wracking. Our station never wanted them to go over programming so you had to try to time it to where you could hit a commercial break, but sometimes you just couldn't within that fifteen minute window. So then you had to put it over the programming. Fun stuff, y'all brought back memories for me LOL


----------



## sassykat6181

I may just move her in a few days early. I'm not really good with the ligs thing. Shes the herd queen and shes huge. She might enjoy some time alone. She's in with two other girls now. I moved one doe in with the yr olds since she's pregnant and my number two doe hates her  I'm afraid the constant slamming will cause her to abort.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

That's neat, Leslie! I'm sure the surprise broadcasts where a headache!! :crazy:

Sorry I'm not chatting much, I'm trying to make a bunch of dairy bowl worksheets before we go to state.


----------



## NubianFan

They always happened on my shift which was kind of funny. I think the station could pick the daypart they happened in but not the actual time. So the station picked my shift. I could do all that stuff blindfolded then and probably still could if I walked in there today nearly 6 years later. I was very good at that job, but it was a very boring job to me. I would train people and ta lot of them would panic and not be able to cut it and have to be fired, but to me it had become such old hat it wasn't even challenging at all anymore. They also made me train everyone they hired. So, I trained a lot of people that came through there during the 12 years I worked there. There were 5 us that worked that job and I was second highest in seniority. The guy who was over me in seniority had been there 35 years. When I left I was 35 years old so he had been there longer than I had been alive the whole time I worked there. LOL


----------



## fishin816

I am S-I-C-K right now!!!!! 

My feed store can no longer get ADM. They said ADM is now making them buy a semi load, and they sell a semi load in a year, so it will go bad...... 

I am stuck with Purina, Nutrena (Nutrena is out of the question because of the urea), and some dairy goat feed called "Tribune", "Tribute"? And they said they can possibly look into getting Kent/BlueSeal..... 

I know you guys don't like Purina, but what is SOOO bad about it? Would it really HURT the goats if I fed it to them???????? Because that is about my only option........

I am so beside myself right now...... 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## sassykat6181

I'd go with Purina over Blue Seal any day! When Kent bought them, their quality went way down hill.


----------



## ksalvagno

Problem with Purina is that they will substitute cheap ingredients and don't have to put that on the label. I believe there was a horse Purina feed that Jill said was fine to use. If you do a search, you should be able to find the name.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

I've got no idea, Cade. Sorry. Doesn't Skyla feed Blue-Seal?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Cade, weren't you the one that swore off using Purina products because you found out what the ingredients were?....


----------



## NubianFan

It was the purina miniature horse and pony feed that Jill liked can't remember the exact name of it though


----------



## fishin816

Well...... This tribute stuff has no copper............ 

My last resort is Purina, UNLESS they can get me kent or blueseal..... 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

What about Poulin grain? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Alright, I'm going to sign off. I don't think I'll be back on later tonight either. :wave:


----------



## fishin816

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Alright, I'm going to sign off. I don't think I'll be back on later tonight either. :wave:


Oh and thanks for the ratio. 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## sassykat6181

I've been feeding Poulin and I like it. Just limited in what they offer. The older does are on their 18% sweet feed and the younger ones are on their Meat goat.


----------



## goathiker

Karen

In the United States

BEST (Available Online/Mail Order):
Green Pasture Products: Blue Ice High-Vitamin Fermented Cod Liver Oil, (402) 858-4818, greenpasture.org
Dr. Ron's Ultra-Pure: Blue Ice High-Vitamin Fermented Cod Liver Oil, (877) 472-8701, drrons.com
Radiant Life: Blue Ice High-Vitamin Fermented Cod Liver Oil, (888) 593-8333, 4radiantlife.com
Natural Health Advocates: Blue Ice High-Vitamin Fermented Cod Liver Oil, (888) 257-8775, building-health.com/
Traditional Health First: Blue Ice High-Vitamin Fermented Cod Liver Oil, (855) 646-9263, [email protected]
See our list of local chapter leaders and members who sell fermented cod liver oil.

GOOD (and available in Stores):
Carlson soft gel Cod Liver Oil Super 1,000 mg capsules
NOW double strength Cod Liver Oil capsules
Sonne's Cod Liver Oil
Swanson double strength Cod Liver Oil capsules
Twin Labs non-emulsified liquid Cod Liver Oil


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well Moon's boys seem to be interested in grain already  they've been picking at it the past 2 days. They're gonna be big boys 

They still haven't caught up to her production yet, I'm milking a bit more than 3/4 of a gallon from her a day, with them nursing full time. But they've doubled in size just about, which is good, they were tiny! They were between 4-4.5 lbs at birth.


----------



## goatygirl

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> I've got no idea, Cade. Sorry. Doesn't Skyla feed Blue-Seal?


I think she does. I do


----------



## fishin816

goatygirl said:


> I think she does. I do


She mixes a whole grain mix now..........

I have made the decesion!!!!

I will be getting Tribute Dairy Goat 16% for the does!!!!! So wish me luck!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Cade The Tribute Milk-Mor 16% has 2 sources of copper. It actually has a nice mineral pack including natural selenium yeast and amino acids.


----------



## fishin816

goathiker said:


> Cade The Tribute Milk-Mor 16% has 2 sources of copper. It actually has a nice mineral pack including natural selenium yeast and amino acids.


YES!

Dad says we can the feed store to get us the tribute.

I will get the milk mor 16 for the does

Textured grower for the kids

And the one with monensin for the bucks

Excited to get this new feed!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

Cade, how r ur chickies?


----------



## fishin816

nchen7 said:


> Cade, how r ur chickies?


They are really good! No fatalities yet!!! LOL!!

My male has a dab a blue paint on his head.... I am making sure he stays healthy. They threw in another buff hen and another SLW hen too..... So i have 18 chicks now! Cute cute cute!!!! They are VERY LOUD too!!!!

What time should I start giving them the chick grit?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

awww wwweeee biddies....


----------



## nchen7

I have no clue, but I thinlk u need to take some pictures...


----------



## NubianFan

I always fed as soon as I got them and offered water in the no drown chick waterers and kept them warm with a heat light. Just feed the chick food at first for a long while before you move on to actual chicken food.


----------



## goathiker

I never offered grit until they went outside.


----------



## fishin816

Should I mix the grit with their food? I will get pics of the chicks (rhyme!!!!) after I get home from church. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

is grit the stuff for their craw? I thought he meant food. I give them that chick starter food immediately. I never gave mine anything special for their craw but mine always were outside once they were old enough to eat regular food.


----------



## NubianFan

I don't know Cade I never gave mine grit, just chick starter.


----------



## fishin816

NubianFan said:


> is grit the stuff for their craw? I thought he meant food. I give them that chick starter food immediately. I never gave mine anything special for their craw but mine always were outside once they were old enough to eat regular food.


Grit is for helping with digestion. I offer the food immediently. I have the grit..... Just wondered if i should start them on it

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

They don't need grit with the chick food. They won't need it until they start eating seeds and bugs.


----------



## fishin816

goathiker said:


> They don't need grit with the chick food. They won't need it until they start eating seeds and bugs.


Ok ok then. I will wait too give it to them.......

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

we always just let ours get natural gravel for their craw off the ground. So I was confused sorry that I muddied the waters.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yes I fed Blue Seal.. I liked it a good deal  I still use it as my pelleted add in for my whole grain mix.. And if I was going to go back to pelleted feeds it would be Blue Seal


----------



## fishin816

I am getting the Tribute feeds..... So wish me luck everyone! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Cade, I like the Nutri-Goat Nugget for your bucks. It has Ammonium Chloride.


----------



## fishin816

goathiker said:


> Cade, I like the Nutri-Goat Nugget for your bucks. It has Ammonium Chloride.


Oh ok! I didnt see that! I will get that then....... It has a 2:1 ratio too right?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Yes, the ratio is right. It has more selenium, copper, and fat than the Goat Maker as well.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Yay skyla!!! When are you getting them??
39 daaaaaays!

Lacie, that's great!!


----------



## fishin816

goathiker said:


> Yes, the ratio is right. It has more selenium, copper, and fat than the Goat Maker as well.


I am gonna start giving thw kids the sweet starter. Does it look like a good one to feed them?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well the does I'm looking at are due in April  so like 8weeks later lol!


----------



## goathiker

fishin816 said:


> I am gonna start giving thw kids the sweet starter. Does it look like a good one to feed them?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I like the Start and Grow D textured better, The sweet feed doesn't have all the nice minerals in it. The Start n Grow is 18% protein and higher fat as well.


----------



## fishin816

goathiker said:


> I like the Start and Grow D textured better, The sweet feed doesn't have all the nice minerals in it. The Start n Grow is 18% protein and higher fat as well.


The start in grow is what I meant....... It is a sweet feed too....... The start and grow is a good one though right?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, it's a good one...


----------



## fishin816

K good! That about wraps it up here. 

Let me make sure i have everything right..... 

Milk mor 16 for the does 

All purpose goat for the bucks, 

And sweet start and grow for the kids

Sound good? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno

goathiker said:


> The safest Cod Liver Oil is made by the Weston A Price foundation in Nebraska. The livers come from Russia and are processed and tested to American standards.


Do we have to join the foundation to order it? I can't find it anywhere on their site to order it.


----------



## dodge_dart69

Mini Me had her babies <3


----------



## goathiker

goathiker said:


> Karen
> 
> In the United States
> 
> BEST (Available Online/Mail Order):
> Green Pasture Products: Blue Ice High-Vitamin Fermented Cod Liver Oil, (402) 858-4818, greenpasture.org
> Dr. Ron's Ultra-Pure: Blue Ice High-Vitamin Fermented Cod Liver Oil, (877) 472-8701, drrons.com
> Radiant Life: Blue Ice High-Vitamin Fermented Cod Liver Oil, (888) 593-8333, 4radiantlife.com
> Natural Health Advocates: Blue Ice High-Vitamin Fermented Cod Liver Oil, (888) 257-8775, building-health.com/
> Traditional Health First: Blue Ice High-Vitamin Fermented Cod Liver Oil, (855) 646-9263, joh[email protected]
> See our list of local chapter leaders and members who sell fermented cod liver oil.
> 
> GOOD (and available in Stores):
> Carlson soft gel Cod Liver Oil Super 1,000 mg capsules
> NOW double strength Cod Liver Oil capsules
> Sonne's Cod Liver Oil
> Swanson double strength Cod Liver Oil capsules
> Twin Labs non-emulsified liquid Cod Liver Oil


The Blue Ice is made by Weston Price and has all natural vitamins.


----------



## goathiker

That sounds great Cade.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

That's awesome dodge_dart69! And skyla, sweet!!


----------



## goathiker

dodge_dart69 said:


> Mini Me had her babies <3


Oh, how fun. I think mine might go very soon.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yay for babies!! 

Oh how exciting Jill!


----------



## dodge_dart69

goathiker said:


> Oh, how fun. I think mine might go very soon.


awesome


----------



## fishin816

BABY GOATS BABY GOATS!!!! So excited for Mini Me! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

I want baby goats to snuggle with!! Missy's udder is looking so cute!


----------



## goathiker

I know the feeling Ni. Guinen is on day 150 and it's storming and flooding. You'd think she have them just so I'd get wet going back and forth.


----------



## goathiker

Oops, they just announced a high wind alert starting in 20 minutes. Guess they may be Typhoon babies


----------



## ksalvagno

Sounds like the perfect time to kid.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lovely! Hope it all goes well and they don't get blown away!


----------



## nchen7

Time to start thinking up typhoon themed names??


----------



## goathiker

These have to be space objects. Guinen's name is Jupiter Storm.


----------



## NubianFan

Solar Wind?


----------



## goathiker

Oh, that's a good one. Thanks.


----------



## nchen7

Gale force? Mercury rising? Neptune icicle?


----------



## fishin816

DARTH VADER 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

LUKE SKYWALKER 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Sorry Cade, I'm a Treky...


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Spock 

Btw, I'm part Vulcan, I have one pointed ear


----------



## fishin816

goathiker said:


> Sorry Cade, I'm a Treky...


WHAT IS THAT??!?!?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I much prefer Star Trek to Star Wars...


----------



## fishin816

Ohhhh.... I have only seen Star Wars..... What is the difference? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

Oh, and Jill. 

I am lookimg into taking beet pulp out of my feed and adding a higher protein feedstuff. Anything you can recommend? (Besides peas, i cannot find them anywhere here) 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Soy pellets


----------



## fishin816

People from the other forum have me thinking soy is TERRIBLE for goats....... I trust your opinion more though......... Are you SURE they are ok for them? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

Wouldnt that make milk taste terrible? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Soy milk  :laugh:


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Soy milk  :laugh:


Yep.... I dont want that.

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

People don't like it because it's GMO. You can't get away from that anymore though unless you grow everything yourself. Anyone who feeds a commercial goat feed is feeding at least some soy bean meal. 

You can watch Star Trek on Netflix.


----------



## fishin816

goathiker said:


> People don't like it because it's GMO. You can't get away from that anymore though unless you grow everything yourself. Anyone who feeds a commercial goat feed is feeding at least some soy bean meal.
> 
> You can watch Star Trek on Netflix.


I am not worried about GMO..... Just the bad tasting milk......

I will watch Star Treck! I have Netflix now.......

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

It doesn't take much of it. It's really high protein. Just make it a small part of your mix.


----------



## fishin816

What about cottenseed? Or corn gluten meal? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Wow.. Going through pics from this past summer... My little Pom Pom was so tiny! She's so big now!


----------



## kccjer

My daughter is upstairs in bed in tears. Keela, the dog, ran away tonight. She was out with my hubby and he didn't pay any attention...Lizzie and I went out and looked but it's dark...Oh man...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hope you can find her in the morning!  :hug:


----------



## kccjer

Thanks. Me too. I drove into town but the dogs there just aren't barking or raising cane so I can't see that she would be there. I've been all 4 directions from the house....just no clue.


----------



## NubianFan

What kind of dog is Keela, I sure hope you find her soon.


----------



## goathiker

Yes, so do I. It sucks to have one your critters missing.

'Bout time to swim out to the barn for checks. The boarded girl was pawing and nesting earlier.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm so sorry! Hope you find her soon!

Skyla! She was so tiny!! 

Jill, should I send you a boat?  don't get too wet out there, no fun drowning!


----------



## kccjer

Keela is a Rhodesian Ridgeback/pit bull (we think) mix. We know the RR part for sure but not the other. She took off once before right after we got her but she hasn't done it since. I keep going to the door and calling for her hoping she'll show back up on her own.


----------



## kccjer

Our Keela girl...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Definitely RR, not 100% what else though, pretty girl none the less


----------



## kccjer

I am going to KILL HIM. Period. Hubby shut her in his pu...but he didn't know where she was. Here I am driving back roads in the dark....Lizzie is in tears. HE just goes to bed. MEN!

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh my gosh! Glad you found her, and she wasn't out in the middle of nowhere!


----------



## goathiker

There are times that men totally deserve being sewn to the sheet.


----------



## kccjer

I just suddenly thot about him saying something about moving hay with his pu...and went out to check. Yep...there she was. Poor baby thot she was in trouble since we had been yelling and yelling for her. There are def times I wish she were more vocal

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:slapfloor: :ROFL: Jill, are you secretly a violent person? :lol:


----------



## kccjer

goathiker said:


> There are times that men totally deserve being sewn to the sheet.


Yep. I agree. I am still so angry about it! Grrrr....

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## goathiker

Secretly??? :grin:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: 

Man, there is a war of thunder going on out there! Freaky sounding!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And lighting... add lighting flashes to that too...


----------



## goathiker

We've got wind, no thunder yet. Just did a check. A little mucous from Guinen, Crystal is laying down talking to herself. The boarded doe is sleeping. Think I'll go nap until 12:30/1:00. 

I'm not really worried about Guinen other than if she has trips again I need to pull one. The boarded doe and Crystal are both FF though.


----------



## goathiker

Thunder and lightening just started, wow, so much for that nap. LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh so glad you found her!!

How are the girls Jill?


----------



## nchen7

Carmen, so glad you found your dog. she's beautiful! men can be so worthless sometimes.....


----------



## fishin816

I AM MAD RIGHT NOW

The Doe sold last year, Bootsie, died of a prolapse uteres. I have been kicking myself ever since I have seen her daughter Stardust mature..... So now I cant get her back...... 

My doe from Oreo I sold last year, which i thought would be a terrible to to keep because she was from Oreo, won a grand champion and a reserve grand champion....... 

When we got our first goats...... I chose the four most colorful does...... We didnt know at the time, they had a finished champion, that I could have bougt for CHEAP. 

So, I was stupid, and sold Bootsie and Chocolate, and i dodnt buy the finished champion...... GRRRRRR I am mad right now...... 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, sorry about the prolapsed doe, that really sucks. But if the doe you sold from Oreo had your herd name, that's a good thing, because she's out there, pulling champion titles under your name, people are going to know she came from you in that case.

Sometimes selling your champion prospects is a good thing  You can't keep them all.


----------



## fishin816

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well, sorry about the prolapsed doe, that really sucks. But if the doe you sold from Oreo had your herd name, that's a good thing, because she's out there, pulling champion titles under your name, people are going to know she came from you in that case.
> 
> Sometimes selling your champion prospects is a good thing  You can't keep them all.


That is a plus........ I got a call from Little Tots Estate Sir Bowen's owner today...... Wanting to buy Stardust, or a kid from Stardust, but ya know..... Starry is here to stay.... And her doe kid if she has one...... Good thing is, I might be able to lease Sir Bowen for a kid from one of my does!!! Eek!!!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

fishin816 said:


> That is a plus........ I got a call from Little Tots Estate Sir Bowen's owner today...... Wanting to buy Stardust, or a kid from Stardust, but ya know..... Starry is here to stay.... And her doe kid if she has one...... Good thing is, I might be able to lease Sir Bowen for a kid from one of my does!!! Eek!!!


If she has two does, I would keep your pick, and let them know the second is available.  Once your name gets out there, and more kids place high in the shows, you'll have a higher demand for kids and you'll make more money.


----------



## fishin816

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> If she has two does, I would keep your pick, and let them know the second is available.  Once your name gets out there, and more kids place high in the shows, you'll have a higher demand for kids and you'll make more money.


Ok Lacie, you can help me with this...... Can you give me a critique please? Scotch Creek Nigerians bucks..... Which would be a good buck to lease????

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> If she has two does, I would keep your pick, and let them know the second is available.  Once your name gets out there, and more kids place high in the shows, you'll have a higher demand for kids and you'll make more money.


Yeah, I will only be keeping one doe, but her having two is very unlikely if she takes after her mom or grandma..... They accepted buck trolls a lot

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

fishin816 said:


> Ok Lacie, you can help me with this...... Can you give me a critique please? Scotch Creek Nigerians bucks..... Which would be a good buck to lease????


Well... I'm kind of more leaning toward GQ but they aren't the best pictures...

Is there any other breeders bucks you could lease??....


----------



## fishin816

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well... I'm kind of more leaning toward GQ but they aren't the best pictures...
> 
> Is there any other breeders bucks you could lease??....


Well they are really close......... So I just thought there might be a good buck there.........

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I see... Well I don't see either of those bucks correcting anything for your does, just more like fixing the traits to them. Not to say anything against them, it's just that if I were going to lease a buck, I'd be looking for the best one I could find, even if that ment driving three hours one way...

In general speaking, you always want to breed up, not down. No matter how good of animals you have, there will always be something to breed up for.


----------



## fishin816

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I see... Well I don't see either of those bucks correcting anything for your does, just more like fixing the traits to them. Not to say anything against them, it's just that if I were going to lease a buck, I'd be looking for the best one I could find, even if that ment driving three hours one way...
> 
> In general speaking, you always want to breed up, not down. No matter how good of animals you have, there will always be something to breed up for.


Ok then....... What about Parrish Farms? Any bucks up there? We probabaly wont be going up there..... But is there any good bucks for my herd????

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Urg... Brook is holding milk back! I have no clue why! She didn't last year! And I really don't want her production to drop... I've got a month and a half to figure out how to get her to let it all down... Any ideas?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

fishin816 said:


> Ok then....... What about Parrish Farms? Any bucks up there? We probabaly wont be going up there..... But is there any good bucks for my herd????
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Rowdie, Batman, Apprentice, and Arthur are their best bucks. My favorites being in that order as well.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Urg... Brook is holding milk back! I have no clue why! She didn't last year! And I really don't want her production to drop... I've got a month and a half to figure out how to get her to let it all down... Any ideas?


Is she milking at first, then not letting the rest down? Or not milking hardly at all?

Any feed or milking changes from what you did last year? Massage her udder for a bit, and keep milking and massaging, even if there isn't much coming out.


----------



## fishin816

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Rowdie, Batman, Apprentice, and Arthur are their best bucks. My favorites being in that order as well.


ROWDIE IS YOUR FAV??!?!? YES!!!! I have four kids from him! Him and Gypsy made me some very nice kids......... I liked Arthur the best.........

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Is she milking at first, then not letting the rest down? Or not milking hardly at all?
> 
> Any feed or milking changes from what you did last year? Massage her udder for a bit, and keep milking and massaging, even if there isn't much coming out.


Yah she lets some milk out and then just stops!

I've switched feeds.. But that was back at Christmas time.. Otherwise no, not really.. Oh.. I haven't been listening to the radio.. I did last year.. I can try that in the AM.. See how she does...


----------



## fishin816

Here are my chickey poos by the way. SO CUTE!!!!! I am so excited to have them here!!!!! They are all very healthy!!!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

Hey Skyla, did you decide if you are retaining that doe kid from Puffy? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

awww Cade they are so sweet!!!


----------



## fishin816

NubianFan said:


> awww Cade they are so sweet!!!


I went out to check on them after school today..... One of the silvies was flipped over on her back, flailing her feet around struggling to get up. Glad I went to check on them!!! I need help with a name for the rooster and the two runts.....

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

Cade, they are SO DARN CUTE!!!!! I love furry chickie poos!!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hard to say Skyla, did she just start it today?


Got a pick of the most promising buck from Moon, look at that length! And he isn't posing to pee in the first pick either  he is peeing in the second pic though. 
But isn't he good looking for 6 days old? :greengrin:


----------



## nchen7

oh! that's the one I liked from the birth pics! it's the white sock....


----------



## fishin816

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Hard to say Skyla, did she just start it today?
> 
> Got a pick of the most promising buck from Moon, look at that length! And he isn't posing to pee in the first pick either  he is peeing in the second pic though.
> But isn't he good looking for 6 days old? :greengrin:


WOW LACIE!!!

I am gonna do a critque here......

Level topline, 
Level rump, 
Long body 
Nice depth 
(Looking to start a good brisket?????)

Are you keeping him?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

Legs look good too.... 

How did I do?!?!?!? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

he's my favorite too.

He's gonna look real good when he's clipped in June, I hope he goes to a nice home.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Good job Cade :thumbup: Nope, not keeping him, he'll make a heck of herd sire though, especially if they have short bodied, low producers.


----------



## nchen7

he's so cute! I want a snuggle...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

He's not so great at snuggling, Ni... he's a bouncer :lol: he doesn't walk anywhere hardly, he has to jump, spring and bounce from place to place :lol:

I've got a feeling he's gonna be a big boy too, he's doubled his weight, and he's eating grain and nibbling at hay now. Testing the water too, he's ready for the world!


----------



## fishin816

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Good job Cade :thumbup: Nope, not keeping him, he'll make a heck of herd sire though, especially if they have short bodied, low producers.


 I wish he is a Nigerian!!!!! I would buy him!!!!!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> He's not so great at snuggling, Ni... he's a bouncer :lol: he doesn't walk anywhere hardly, he has to jump, spring and bounce from place to place :lol:
> 
> I've got a feeling he's gonna be a big boy too, he's doubled his weight, and he's eating grain and nibbling at hay now. Testing the water too, he's ready for the world!


That sounds like my fan club...... They all are bouncing and CANNOT sit still. They are also trying to hop to other moms stalls now.... Great. Lil Joe is huge now too...... (Even though he is NOT little anymore)

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

I'd take him! aahhhh......if only.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Not too late to start an Alpine herd, Cade! The buck is half the herd you know   :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

fishin816 said:


> Hey Skyla, did you decide if you are retaining that doe kid from Puffy?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


My mom doesn't want to.. She wants to wait till next year and keep a LaMancha kid with our herd name... :shrug: if we do it will be the buckskin doe though


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Hard to say Skyla, did she just start it today?


No.. She has been since I started milking this year... And she has BIG boys that EAT! So I have no clue why she thinks she needs to hold it for them! Lol!
I haven't milked the past few days cause it's been so cold.. But I just separated them now.. So I'll try the radio in the morning.. See how that goes..


----------



## fishin816

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Not too late to start an Alpine herd, Cade! The buck is half the herd you know   :lol:


LALALALALALALAL!!!!! I AM NOT LISTSNING!!!!! *Plugs Fingers in ears*

LALALALALALALALALALALALALALALAL!!!!!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

Gypsy is STILL not eating her safflower....... They make me frusterated sometimes........ 

I get to go bowling with the class tomorrow  


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Odd :chin: when I milk moon as soon as I get to where she's milked out BOOM flood of milk comes down :lol: at which point, I have way more than enough for the puppies, so I make the babies stop bouncing and nurse


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> LALALALALALALAL!!!!! I AM NOT LISTSNING!!!!! *Plugs Fingers in ears*
> 
> LALALALALALALALALALALALALALALAL!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Try all you want Cade, but you know you wanna lol

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I second that^^


----------



## fishin816

COgoatLover25 said:


> Try all you want Cade, but you know you wanna lol
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


OH! I want to!!! But I can barley take care of the Nigies and the MNs now!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Odd :chin: when I milk moon as soon as I get to where she's milked out BOOM flood of milk comes down :lol: at which point, I have way more than enough for the puppies, so I make the babies stop bouncing and nurse


I get a good deal from her before she holds the rest... I then throw Puffy's little girl on her to eat what she wants... (Better then a bottle lol!) then put her back in with her boys.. But I'd still like to milk her all the way out! Lol!


----------



## COgoatLover25

COgoatLover25 said:


> Try all you want Cade, but you know you wanna lol
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


There are mini Alpines

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Hi guys! :wave: . . . . . . . . . Bye guys! :wave: :lol:

It takes too much time for the internet to load a page (Ya' know how it is... :wink: ), so I'm just popping in and then leaving. :wink: Later. :wave:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Hi guys! :wave: . . . . . . . . . Bye guys! :wave: :lol:
> 
> It takes too much time for the internet to load a page (Ya' know how it is... :wink: ), so I'm just popping in and then leaving. :wink: Later. :wave:


Goodbye!! Hope I caught you before you left ! 

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

See ya later Patrick. :wave:

I'm gonna go too... I have a major headache


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Patrick.... what did I tell you about logging in to say bye?...... :lol: Well hi, and bye, thanks for letting us know you're alive!  and if you need an Alpine buck, let me know


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> See ya later Patrick. :wave:
> 
> I'm gonna go too... I have a major headache


I've had a horrible headache since 5:00 It went away for an hour of soccer because i was focusing on that but now... I seriously think I'm going to wake up with and exploded head and brains all over the wall!

And with that wonderful image for all y'all's, goodnight!


----------



## nchen7

I had a headache yesterday too! kept drinking fluids, but it didn't seem to help much..... feels better now though..


----------



## sassykat6181

I've heard that if you put your feet in warm water and a bag of frozen veggies on the back of your neck it makes a headache or migraine go away. Something about the two temps and the affect it has on your blood vessels. I've been waiting for a headache to try it. Lol. Anyone?


----------



## kccjer

sassykat6181 said:


> I've heard that if you put your feet in warm water and a bag of frozen veggies on the back of your neck it makes a headache or migraine go away. Something about the two temps and the affect it has on your blood vessels. I've been waiting for a headache to try it. Lol. Anyone?


Tried it. Didn't work. Made my neck cold....That's it.

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hmm.. I'll have to try it next time... Most of the time I get them when I'm over tired.. Then I sleep them off lol


----------



## fishin816

Good morning everyone! I get to go bowling with the people at school today........ (Still trying to decide if that was a good idea........ About going to a bowling alley with them.....) 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Have fun Cade!


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Have fun Cade!


 I will try.......

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> I will try.......
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Hope you win ! 

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So the radio didn't help with Brook....


----------



## NubianFan

I fortunately dont get migraines. I do get headaches but not migraines. Migrsinrs are so severe I have a friend who suffers from them and they are downrighy debilitating. I think my daughter gets them too, though not absolutely sure yet as hers have some of the migraine symtoms but not all and though she has nasea with them never to the point of vomiting like my frurnd does.


----------



## fishin816

I got third on my first round..... Then i had to leave my second....... Now I am at lunch! (We can apparently bring our phones.....) 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> I got third on my first round..... Then i had to leave my second....... Now I am at lunch! (We can apparently bring our phones.....)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


I like bowling but I totally am not good at it :/ so are you winning then?

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I stink at bowling too! LOL! But it's fun going with friends


----------



## fishin816

No i am back at school....... I got third.... Every kid that wasnt there..... I gave them gutter balls! LOL! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> No i am back at school....... I got third.... Every kid that wasnt there..... I gave them gutter balls! LOL!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Sounds like me! Lol

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Well, I haven't been on in a while. 
Had a good day for my birthday on the 5th.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Happy birthday to you ! Happy birthday to you ! Happy birthday dear Scottyhorse. Happy birthday to you!!!


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Happy late birthday Sydney! I think everyone has been a little busy...

Going to TSC today to get my kid kit around (a tad early, but I like to be prepared)!!! And hopefully will convince my mom to let me bring home a box of chicks.....


----------



## Emzi00

That's right Sydney, I missed your birthday! So.. happy belated birthday! May the rest of your year be filled with goats....


----------



## Scottyhorse

Thanks guys 

It's 55 here today!!!! Nice, sunny, and warm!!


----------



## nchen7

Happy belated birthday Sydney! Hope you had a great one!


----------



## Emzi00

This dude is to be my future herd sire, at least for this year.  Going to check him out in person on the 14th, great birthday present, huh?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Cute!!! I'd say so


----------



## Emzi00

I can't wait to get him, should be around the end of April when he's weaned.


----------



## Scottyhorse

So, I am now the owner of 15 bettas. Darn sororities really bump your numbers up :lol: 8 Males, 7 females.


----------



## Emzi00

Hey Lacie, know anything about this doe? 
http://adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=A000658985

And Sydney, my fish died....


----------



## Scottyhorse

My brother had his for a month. :lol:


----------



## fishin816

Gypsy is FINALLY starting to eat the safflower...... She is already looking better! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

I think I might sell my donkeys......... That way I can get a new buck or two.... Or buy one and keep one...... 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> I think I might sell my donkeys......... That way I can get a new buck or two.... Or buy one and keep one......
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Is that all you have for protection ?

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## fishin816

COgoatLover25 said:


> Is that all you have for protection ?
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


No! They are PETS! They do nothing but eat!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> No! They are PETS! They do nothing but eat!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Oh, then yeah I'd get rid of them too

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## fishin816

Welll.... I will keep one to keep an eye on my bucks..... That will be the gelding I am weaning now.....


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> My brother had his for a month. :lol:


I had mine for at least three years... It took me three years to finally kill that thing!!! :GAAH: :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emma, I like him!!


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Emma, I like him!!


I like him too! He's just so cute!! :mrgreen:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Congrats Emma!  he's a cutie


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Hey Lacie, know anything about this doe?
> http://adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=A000658985
> 
> And Sydney, my fish died....


Not a whole lot, she was a six star milker, and she got her SG award, don't know too much more than that. She had some nice buck kids too.
Why?.... :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Love the Buckling Emma, but what is his color called? 
Happy late Birthday Sydney, I thought for a second you said you were 55 then I realized you meant the temperature, I nearly fell over. LOL 
also what do you mean by sororities bumping up your number of bettas?


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Not a whole lot, she was a six star milker, and she got her SG award, don't know too much more than that. She had some nice buck kids too.
> Why?.... :lol:


Looking through some stuff, saw the herd name and thought that you would know more than I would....


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> Love the Buckling Emma, but what is his color called?


Broken black.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Nope, never seen the doe in person, sorry.


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Nope, never seen the doe in person, sorry.


Seen anything related to it? :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yep! That's why I said she had nice bucks


----------



## Emzi00

Seen this one? 
http://adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=A000767012


----------



## Emzi00

I like this doe....


----------



## fishin816

Emzi00 said:


> I like this doe....


That udder looks painful.......

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

That udder looks awesome....


----------



## fishin816

And...... Painful..... 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

And...... amazing.......


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:laugh:


----------



## Emzi00

Hey Skyla :wave:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Howdy


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Scottyhorse said:


> Well, I haven't been on in a while.
> Had a good day for my birthday on the 5th.


HAPPY LATE BIRTHDAY, SYDNEY!! :wahoo: :fireworks:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Trying to talk my sister into helping me with the dishes... And she is taping my mouth shut...


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Not staying, above was just my catch-up post. :wink:

~ Patrick


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh yah! Happy Belated B-Day Sydney!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Awe..  stay a little while Patrick!


----------



## fishin816

A husky just came and tried to get into the goats!!! STUPID DOG! Diamond WAS NOT letting her in, but the fact we have $300 dollar kids that could have been attacked.... It irriates me! The owner came... we told her that the dog cannot be near our goats again, if she is.........


----------



## Emzi00

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Not staying, above was just my catch-up post. :wink:
> 
> ~ Patrick


How many times has Lacie told you.... :GAAH:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Emzi00 said:


> How many times has Lacie told you.... :GAAH:


Oh, believe me, SEVERAL times! :wink: :lol:

Sorry, I just don't have the time to stay right now.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Come on Patrick!!


----------



## NubianFan

one too many times Patrick has had to grin and bear our crush posts....:ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL!! Poor guy :laugh:

Speaking of which.. I'm still talking to Mr. YouKnowWho via email still  they came yesterday to pick up their pigs and had dinner here


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

NubianFan said:


> one too many times Patrick has had to grin and bear our crush posts....:ROFL:


:ROFL: :lol: I'll stay for a little bit, but after that... I need to be productive and accomplish something (even if it's a small something). :wink: :smile:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

You are accomplishing socialization 

Brb have to do the dishes


----------



## Emzi00

If you want to accomplish something... I'm always willing to let you do my homework, you know, so you feel accomplished...


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> ROFL!! Poor guy :laugh:
> 
> Speaking of which.. I'm still talking to Mr. YouKnowWho via email still  they came yesterday to pick up their pigs and had dinner here


Maybe I should annoy y'all by correcting your posts... ahem... two too many "still"s. :wink: :lol: Okay, I'm done for a while... maybe... onder:


----------



## NubianFan

its friday night, you get a "get out of jail" free card on being productive.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Whoops!  :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Hey you accomplished something!!! You proof read posts and corrected grammatical errors.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

It's also spring break, so how long does that "get out of jail free card" last? :lol:


----------



## fishin816

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> :ROFL: :lol: I'll stay for a little bit, but after that... I need to be productive and accomplish something (even if it's a small something). :wink: :smile:


SOMETHING! You dont care what it is..... it just has to be accomplished? LOL


----------



## fishin816

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> It's also spring break, so how long does that "get out of jail free card" last? :lol:


Spring Break for me too! WOOT WOOT!

EEEEEEEKKKKK!!! No more stupid homework for a while!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Didn't y'all just have feb break?!


----------



## fishin816

hi everyone! testeing out the font sizes


----------



## fishin816

this is so cool!!!!!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

fishin816 said:


> hi everyone! testeing out the font sizes


:doh: Don't think I didn't see what you did there. FYI: I'm not going to correct anymore. :wink: :crazy: :crazy: :lol: :laugh:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well I just got a gallon from Moon tonight.... that came out of nowhere, she's been consistently been giving me half a gallon per milking, but not tonight I guess. The puppies are getting so fat on the milk, they are getting rolls all over, not just the average fat puppy, they're getting neck rolls, shoulder rolls, armpit rolls.... :lol:
Clarice was due today, nothing going on in regards to that, she'll probably go on Monday...


----------



## Emzi00

Oh, hello. Peep's the name. Sheep's my game. But you can call me Bo. :laugh:


----------



## fishin816

little-bits-n-pieces said:


> well i just got a gallon from moon tonight.... That came out of nowhere, she's been consistently been giving me half a gallon per milking, but not tonight i guess. The puppies are getting so fat on the milk, they are getting rolls all over, not just the average fat puppy, they're getting neck rolls, shoulder rolls, armpit rolls.... :lol:
> Clarice was due today, nothing going on in regards to that, she'll probably go on monday...


that is interesting, lacie!!!!


----------



## fishin816

Emzi00 said:


> Oh, hello. Peep's the name. Sheep's my game. But you can call me Bo. :laugh:


LOL! I love these fonts!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

7 days until Corvette is due! :wahoo: :fireworks: :dance: :bday:


----------



## Emzi00

Say, you haven't seen any white fur balls around here, have you? Short, four legs, a little on the stocky side? I tell you, sheep herdin' ain't what it used to be. Too much concrete, not enough pasture. Why, lately, my boys have started eating oat bran-- not enough fiber in their diet!


----------



## fishin816

Emzi00 said:


> Say, you haven't seen any white fur balls around here, have you? Short, four legs, a little on the stocky side? I tell you, sheep herdin' ain't what it used to be. Too much concrete, not enough pasture. Why, lately, my boys have started eating oat bran-- not enough fiber in their diet!


WHAT ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT??? just wondering


----------



## Emzi00

fishin816 said:


> WHAT ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT??? just wondering


For a class at school we have to do monologues... I chose one about lil bo peep.


----------



## fishin816

Emzi00 said:


> For a class at school we have to do monologues... I chose one about lil bo peep.


OK THANK YOU FOR SUCH A GREAT ANSWER EMMA!!! gurgles up water


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Okay, I'm going to go find something to do before bed. Talk to you all later. :wave:


----------



## Emzi00

Pretty goat, pretty goat. Did whatever a pretty goat did. ( :lol: I'm tired.)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emma your turning I to a tired me! :lol:


----------



## fishin816

I love the fonts


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Cade.... I'm going to have to ask you to refrain from using all the fonts, and sizes.....

So, Emma, excited to be able to get baby goats of your own this year?


----------



## fishin816

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Cade.... I'm going to have to ask you to refrain from using all the fonts, and sizes.....
> 
> So, Emma, excited to be able to get baby goats of your own this year?


How about teeny weeny fonts????


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:laugh:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> So, Emma, excited to be able to get baby goats of your own this year?


Very much so, makes me feel like I'm moving forward.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Teeny font is much better than font that takes up my entire screen


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: That's a terrible picture Skyla! 

It's a good feeling isn't it!  

I am on edge waiting for Clarice's kids! I can't wait to see what colors they'll come out looking like! :greengrin:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I didn't even know I got it till later lll! LOL! I was laughing so hard! Haha!

This is what I was trying to get


----------



## Emzi00

Spider goat, spider goat.....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :lol: That's a terrible picture Skyla!
> 
> It's a good feeling isn't it!
> 
> I am on edge waiting for Clarice's kids! I can't wait to see what colors they'll come out looking like! :greengrin:


Thinking pink for ya Lacie!


----------



## fishin816

IS THIS TOO BIG???

IS It?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hopefully you are truly thinking pink this time.... that didn't go over so well last time! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

No Cade, that's fine.... but that's my limit for you! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie is holding the smushy faces away from the general community... :shocked:  :ROFL:


----------



## fishin816

NC Promisedland Rain-Bea 2*M AR, 3*D AR 2323...... You ever heard of her Skyla? She is my dream doe.......


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Lacie is holding the smushy faces away from the general community... :shocked:  :ROFL:


Whaaaat? Don't be absurd! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yes, I've heard of her.. Watched her at Nationals this year... Took first in her class if I remember correctly.. I'm not a huge PromisedLand fan myself... But she is one of the few I like


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Yes, I've heard of her.. Watched her at Nationals this year... Took first in her class if I remember correctly.. I'm not a huge PromisedLand fan myself... But she is one of the few I like


You you you you you..... SAW HER IN PERSON?????? I am going to faint......


----------



## fishin816

What about a doe from Little Tots? I have heard you are not an LT fan....


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Whaaaat? Don't be absurd! :lol:


:laugh: I'm tired, I'm turning into Skyla! And I'm going to continue as so...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No lol! I watched it via live stream  

She's nice and all.. But she's not my favorite.. I'd rather Rosasharn and TX twin creek animals myself


----------



## fishin816

What about NC Promisedland Estate Zoey 3*M E90? She is Bandit's gmaw......


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

fishin816 said:


> What about a doe from Little Tots? I have heard you are not an LT fan....


Yah.. I don't like them.. None of their goats really impress me...


----------



## fishin816

Now see..... I like NC's goaties better than Rosasharn...... I guess everyone has their own opinions....


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Yah.. I don't like them.. None of their goats really impress me...


I am with you in that boat...... They are just..... goats...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

fishin816 said:


> What about NC Promisedland Estate Zoey 3*M E90? She is Bandit's gmaw......


This doe?

http://www.promisedlandfarm.net/Zoey.htm


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> This doe?
> 
> http://www.promisedlandfarm.net/Zoey.htm


Yes.... Her.... She is Zyvox's mom. Zyvox is Bandits dad....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

fishin816 said:


> Now see..... I like NC's goaties better than Rosasharn...... I guess everyone has their own opinions....


They have some amazing animals IMO  VERY nice to look at in person  drool worthy for sure


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> This doe?
> 
> http://www.promisedlandfarm.net/Zoey.htm


Why did I say Estate in there????


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

fishin816 said:


> Yes.... Her.... She is Zyvox's mom. Zyvox is Bandits dad....


She's pretty nice  she too is one of the few I like


----------



## Emzi00

*drum roll*


----------



## fishin816

Emzi00 said:


> *drum roll*


That looks even more painful.....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

fishin816 said:


> I am with you in that boat...... They are just..... goats...


Yah.. Nothing special.. I mean.. I've seen a few that are ok.. But 90% of them have scary udders IMO.. Just not my cup of tea is all


----------



## fishin816

Buckwheat..... Uni..... Water Lilly...... Honey Bee....... Almond Joy..... 

I like Rosasharn better....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> *drum roll*


Look at those teats!


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Yah.. Nothing special.. I mean.. I've seen a few that are ok.. But 90% of them have scary udders IMO.. Just not my cup of tea is all


Scary..... Thats what I thought..... They look like the poor Alpines udders that Emma is drooling over....


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Look at those teats!


I blame Lacie.....:greengrin:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

fishin816 said:


> Buckwheat..... Uni..... Water Lilly...... Honey Bee....... Almond Joy.....
> 
> I like Rosasharn better....


All LOVELY does! I have a Uni grandson  
And I LOVE Honey Bee!! :drool: Joy is lovely and Buckwheat Honey is just lovely! 

Hehe! You should see some of their does in person


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

fishin816 said:


> Scary..... Thats what I thought..... They look like the poor Alpines udders that Emma is drooling over....


No way!! Those are some nice udders! 
LTE has lumpy, bumpy, scary udders! *shudders*


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> I blame Lacie.....:greengrin:


LOL! :lol: Lacie how could you!  :laugh:


----------



## Emzi00

fishin816 said:


> Scary..... Thats what I thought..... They look like the poor Alpines udders that Emma is drooling over....


Just so you know, those does are very nice, I believe quite a few of them were finished.. (I'm too tired to check).


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> LOL! :lol: Lacie how could you!  :laugh:


Well, I guess we should blame her friend Kristi.... Lacie didn't make that one I don't believe... onder:


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> All LOVELY does! I have a Uni grandson
> And I LOVE Honey Bee!! :drool: Joy is lovely and Buckwheat Honey is just lovely!
> 
> Hehe! You should see some of their does in person


I like Uni and Buckwheat the best..... I have a few Buckwheat great great great grandkids.....

Do you guys think it will be too close of a linebreeding between Cocoa and Bandit? His moms dad is The General..... Cocoas mom and dads dad is the General.... Too close?


----------



## fishin816

Emzi00 said:


> Just so you know, those does are very nice, I believe quite a few of them were finished.. (I'm too tired to check).


17 are finished.....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Well, I guess we should blame her friend Kristi.... Lacie didn't make that one I don't believe... onder:


LOL! Ok, then Lacie is safe  for now lol


----------



## fishin816

Gypsy Moon Sudoko*S...... He is my dream buck..... Luckily I have a daughter... Two granddaughters,,,, and one grandson


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

What?! I'm being blamed again? :lol: Ok, I'll be blamed :lol: Don't you know big teats are better for milking???

Nope, wasn't a part of that breeding plan, and yes, almost all those were champions. Aren't you absolutely amazed that Falcon came from that wisp of a doe?! And that little udder she had compared to what his daughters gave, blew us away!


----------



## Emzi00

If some wants to remake Risk and send him to me, that'd be cool... (Sodium Oaks Royal Risk is _my_ dream buck..)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

fishin816 said:


> I like Uni and Buckwheat the best..... I have a few Buckwheat great great great grandkids.....
> 
> Do you guys think it will be too close of a linebreeding between Cocoa and Bandit? His moms dad is The General..... Cocoas mom and dads dad is the General.... Too close?


I have a few related to Buckwheat Honey too 

No, I don't think so.. As long as there are no flats that they both have.. As that would make it stronger in the kids..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

fishin816 said:


> Gypsy Moon Sudoko*S...... He is my dream buck..... Luckily I have a daughter... Two granddaughters,,,, and one grandson


He's a handsome boy  Teena has some nice goats  she's very nice  she actually bred the national champion Jr Nigie from last year  BEAUTIFUL little doe! And she's related to my Brook


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I have a few related to Buckwheat Honey too
> 
> No, I don't think so.. As long as there are no flats that they both have.. As that would make it stronger in the kids..


Ok..... Well I am doing that breeding next year..... They actually really compliment each other...... His strenghts are her flaws....

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> He's a handsome boy  Teena has some nice goats  she's very nice  she actually bred the national champion Jr Nigie from last year  BEAUTIFUL little doe! And she's related to my Brook


The Arianna doe?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

fishin816 said:


> Ok..... Well I am doing that breeding next year..... They actually really compliment each other...... His strenghts are her flaws....
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Then there ya go  line breeding that way most if the time turns out nicely  all most all my breedings this year were linebred


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> What?! I'm being blamed again? :lol: Ok, I'll be blamed :lol: Don't you know big teats are better for milking???
> 
> Nope, wasn't a part of that breeding plan, and yes, almost all those were champions. Aren't you absolutely amazed that Falcon came from that wisp of a doe?! And that little udder she had compared to what his daughters gave, blew us away!


Well, yes... you're the only fun one to blame.. 

Falcon was awesome! :greengrin:


----------



## fishin816

Wonder if Patrick has gotten anything done???? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> If some wants to remake Risk and send him to me, that'd be cool... (Sodium Oaks Royal Risk is _my_ dream buck..)


Spectacular Bid closely seconds him, but still isn't the same.... You've seen his momma! I'm thinking of asking for a few straws, and having her AI a kid or two from this crop to him :chin: Or Risk himself, she has a hold on that buck... but he doesn't come cheaply...


----------



## fishin816

I love this buck...









Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

fishin816 said:


> The Arianna doe?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


This doe.. drool Her granddam is my Brook's half sister and cousin...  lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

fishin816 said:


> I love this buck...
> 
> View attachment 59257
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Who's he out of?


----------



## fishin816

Fall Creek Sebastin..... And some TX Twincreeks doe........ Sebastin is out of Cinnamon at Fall Creek 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Spectacular Bid closely seconds him, but still isn't the same.... You've seen his momma! I'm thinking of asking for a few straws, and having her AI a kid or two from this crop to him :chin: Or Risk himself, she has a hold on that buck... but he doesn't come cheaply...


You know, I'm probably too tired to comprehend this properly, so I'll come back to it later... :lol:


----------



## fishin816

Where did you guys go? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sorry, I don't know Fall Creek so I was doing some searching


----------



## Emzi00

Hey Cade, look at this udder


----------



## fishin816

I feel so sorry for those poor goats..... 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:laugh: Silver was a good milker


----------



## fishin816

TOO good of a milker..... 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

No such thing Cade! Want me to show you a doe with an even bigger udder? :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

And these ones....


----------



## fishin816

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> No such thing Cade! Want me to show you a doe with an even bigger udder? :ROFL:


No........ I will fall out of my chair

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I wanna see!


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> No such thing Cade! Want me to show you a doe with an even bigger udder? :ROFL:


We all know he does.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> And these ones....


Pretty


----------



## fishin816

Ok ok.... I am getting scared now.... Can we stop looking at UDDERS for Heaven sake?!?!? ROFL!!!! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

No, I'm going to force you to look at Koriander and Special K :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Nope Cade, keep lookin...


----------



## fishin816

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> No, I'm going to force you to look at Koriander and Special K :lol:


LACIE!!!!!

I wonder what those poor goats are fed to milk like that......

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> No, I'm going to force you to look at Koriander and Special K :lol:


:scratch: Is that all milk in there?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Genetics, Cade  Koriander was bred by an elite show herd and dairy, Special K was bred by the University of California


----------



## goathiker

...


----------



## fishin816

Emzi00 said:


> :scratch: Is that all milk in there?


NO!! They probably put helium in it!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> No, I'm going to force you to look at Koriander and Special K :lol:


The first doe is kinda scary! The second one is fairly nice


----------



## Emzi00

fishin816 said:


> NO!! They probably put helium in it!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Just wondering if they have fleshy udders or not.... helium might hurt someone....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> ...


Pretty pretty!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Clovertop does milk out with next to nothing left of an udder, they'd be loosing money if they had fleshy udders.


----------



## Emzi00

Here Cade, take a Risk....


----------



## fishin816

Emzi00 said:


> Here Cade, take a Risk....


What? That is a buck.....

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Spicing it up with a buck to offset all the does, Emma? :lol: I want to clone that buck....


----------



## fishin816

I need help training my does for the show...... Any tips you can share some light on???? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

fishin816 said:


> What? That is a buck.....
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Not just any buck, he is _the_ buck. Meet GCH++*B Sodium Oaks Royal Risk.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

With what Cade? All I can say is practice, practice and practice some more


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

fishin816 said:


> I need help training my does for the show...... Any tips you can share some light on????


Well, I'm going to be a captain obvious and say "walk them". :lol: 
Also, setting them up would be good  practice some turns and such...


----------



## fishin816

Prissy is NOT cooperating..... You would think I am killing her the way she acts...... And how do I make them drop their rear end down???? Because they are not budging....


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well, I'm going to be a captain obvious and say "walk them". :lol:
> Also, setting them up would be good  practice some turns and such...


DUH! How do I TRAIN them to walk?!?!? Teach me the basics first Lacie!!! ROFL!!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> With what Cade? All I can say is practice, practice and practice some more


Teaching them to walk without dragging me to the ground and choking and coughing and rolling around.....

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

fishin816 said:


> Prissy is NOT cooperating..... You would think I am killing her the way she acts...... And how do I make them drop their rear end down???? Because they are not budging....


You take your thumb and pointer finger, make a C shape, and run your fingers down the spine in the spot a few inches before the hips. Press down and go back and forth, that will help make them squat down.


----------



## fishin816

I wonder if there has ever been a goat with a 100% LA score????? (Probably not.....) 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Spicing it up with a buck to offset all the does, Emma? :lol: I want to clone that buck....


Here, this should make up for it. Cade, this is one of Risk's daughters.. 
I'll help you clone him... :greengrin:


----------



## fishin816

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> You take your thumb and pointer finger, make a C shape, and run your fingers down the spine in the spot a few inches before the hips. Press down and go back and forth, that will help make them squat down.


Oh kk. Thanks then....

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

I see NOTHING wrong with her! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

fishin816 said:


> Teaching them to walk without dragging me to the ground and choking and coughing and rolling around.....
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


That will take time and practice  I have to start working with my guys once all this snow melts.. I haven't done anything with them since June/July lol!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

fishin816 said:


> DUH! How do I TRAIN them to walk?!?!? Teach me the basics first Lacie!!! ROFL!!
> 
> ]Teaching them to walk without dragging me to the ground and choking and coughing and rolling around.....


...You put a collar on them, pull the collar up a bit to where it is up high on the throat, where the jaw ends, and lead them. 
They will kick and scream at first, walking them more gets them to walk pretty. When they walk relax the tension on the chain. Pressure and release.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So is that you holding her Lacie???


----------



## Emzi00

fishin816 said:


> I see NOTHING wrong with her!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


She's my favorite doe. Heck, sie ist mein Lieblingsziege!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:drool:


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> That will take time and practice  I have to start working with my guys once all this snow melts.. I haven't done anything with them since June/July lol!


I am gonna teach Gypsy's kids at an early age...... I am showing Lil Joe this year.....

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

fishin816 said:


> I see NOTHING wrong with her!


That was the plan  I think she turned out rather well :greengrin:


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> So is that you holding her Lacie???


:laugh: No, that's her partner in crime. :greengrin:


----------



## fishin816

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> That was the plan  I think she turned out rather well :greengrin:


Was she your goat?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Me see


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> :drool:
> 
> View attachment 59272


That is about the most perfectly balanced udder I have seen!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Maybe, maybe not... my lips are sealed! :lol:


Fine  :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Maybe, maybe not... my lips are sealed! :lol:


Well, I'm going to be a bad kid and tell them it's Kristi..


----------



## fishin816

Emzi00 said:


> Well, I'm going to be a bad kid and tell them it's Kristi..


I BLAME LACIE!!!!! Yep....

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol Emma! 

Ok.. It's nearly 12 here and my iPod is nearly dead and I have to get up to milk in the morning.. I'll talk to y'all tomorrow


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Lol Emma!
> 
> Ok.. It's nearly 12 here and my iPod is nearly dead and I have to get up to milk in the morning.. I'll talk to y'all tomorrow


Night Skyla!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Was it though? How do you actually _know_? Were you there 25 years ago? :lol:

Yeah, it was her


----------



## Emzi00

Bye Skyla :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Night


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol Lacie :lol:

Night Emma :hug:


----------



## Emzi00

I _know_ because you said so before... and I have some other pictures she's in.... shhh.....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

April Fools day, 1985, was a fantastic day... ah, memories *sniffle*


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Skyla


----------



## Emzi00

And anyways, I figure your hair would've been darker than that....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> I _know_ because you said so before... and I have some other pictures she's in.... shhh.....


Pfft, lots of people looked the same back then! That hairdo was in style once :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> April Fools day, 1985, was a fantastic day... ah, memories *sniffle*


Story coming on? :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> And anyways, I figure your hair would've been darker than that....


Well you didn't look close enough, that hair has BLACK roots! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Story coming on? :lol:


:ROFL: Yes...

Once upon a time, there was an amazing doe born... We called her, Royal Wailea We knew from the beginng, that she was going to be awesome, we just didn't know how awesome :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well you didn't look close enough, that hair has BLACK roots! :lol:


Dark brown.  And still, you'd have gone with something wacky...


----------



## fishin816

Good night udder madness people........ I am heading to bed.... 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Hey Sydney http://www.packgoatcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?tid=17


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Dark brown.  And still, you'd have gone with something wacky...


Whatever makes you feel better 

I think my hair was bright orange at that time :chin:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :ROFL: Yes...
> 
> Once upon a time, there was an amazing doe born... We called her, Royal Wailea We knew from the beginng, that she was going to be awesome, we just didn't know how awesome :lol:


How exactly did y'all come up with those names? (I get the 'Royal' part)
That was such a touching story... :tears:


----------



## goathiker

1985? Mine was down past my rear...


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Whatever makes you feel better
> 
> I think my hair was bright orange at that time :chin:


Well, there _is_ a distinct difference.. 
You like orange, huh? :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Night Cade :wave: 

Emma, google neon orange hair... it was like that....

Jill, congrats on the bucks (or sorry about the bucks... whichever way you wanted it...)


----------



## goathiker

Doesn't matter this time since mom is a FF. They'll find a home...They're cute little things, one looks really nice.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> How exactly did y'all come up with those names? (I get the 'Royal' part)
> That was such a touching story... :tears:


I think that was a W year, not 100%, the different names always had more appeal to us. It's not like "Willow" or "Whitley" or any other generic names


----------



## Emzi00

So like this, or brighter?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I just realized that that is a very creepy picture... I'll take it down after you've seen it...


----------



## Emzi00

Well, I much prefer my picture with all the awesomeness... yours reminds me of Marilyn Monroe....


----------



## Emzi00

The guy in the back... :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: That's why it was soooo creepy!

Anywho, it was like that color orange


----------



## Emzi00

I found it absolutely hilarious! :lol: But it wasn't very child friendly.. :laugh:


----------



## Emzi00

Sometimes I think about dyeing my hair, then people tell me I couldn't pull off being a blonde... makes me want to do it more :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lot's of people can pull off being blonde, it all depends on your skin tone.


----------



## Emzi00

Yep, then dip dye it black.. get some snake bites... :greengrin:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I must go, and feed things..... howling things....


----------



## Emzi00

Tell the howling things I said hi :wave:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Yep, then dip dye it black.. get some snake bites... :greengrin:


What?! Anything but snake bites, bull rings, plate in the lip, or gauged anything... none of that! 
Judge's will never place you well....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Tell the howling things I said hi :wave:


I will, in about two weeks when they can hear it :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> What?! Anything but snake bites, bull rings, plate in the lip, or gauged anything... none of that!
> Judge's will never place you well....


:laugh: Okay, no snake bites then.... :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Good  and no visible tattoo's in showmanship clothes. Now if you agree to that too, then I will have done what isn't my job, very well :lol:

:wave:


----------



## Emzi00

Hidden tats, got it  :wave:


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Soooo hi everyone!! lol Didn't really realize there was a thread like this till now. haha...newbies yaay  Owner of three boer goats here, with more on the way from our doe that is a granddaughter to Cat in the Hat, due in May. Kids sired by Love'nm Sugar With A Bit Of Change. Anyways...just wanted to say HAY and hope all your goaties are doing well this evening!  Howdy from the great northwest!


----------



## Emzi00

Hey there :wave: It's after midnight here, and I'm starting to get a headache, so I should be going here soon... Lacie abandoned me... because the puppies needed food.... *sniffle*


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Haha aw shucks. Lol we have a friend who's guardian Pyrenees had puppies this evening. They went out to the barn and thought the puppies crying were kittens lol. They had no idea she was bred...on top of having one of their does have quads the same day...goodness the glories of farm life right? Lol Hope you have a wonderful evening! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Hay Megan, I was glad to see the sun come out for a bit today.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Oh I know it was wonderful! I was actually too hot in my sweatshirt lol Spring is just around the corner! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

The bank across the street from my house is alive with blooming Daffodils, they all popped out today. My FF Alpine gave birth to 2 really nice looking bucklings today. I can't wait till spring this year.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Wow that's great!! So happy for you!^.^ yes I can't wait to get my summer flower garden started! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

Carolina is limping again! Grrr.


----------



## goathiker

Oh darn it, have you tried something Fight Bac between her toes and on her heels? I've had a lot of Strawberry hoof rot problems this year with the weird weather.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

One of my wethers turned up limping the other day and I scanned his hoof real well and couldn't see anything and then realized his ankle was hot. Turns out he thinks he's only 50 pounds not 150 lol Sprained his ankle jumping around and chasing another goat. Silly goaties...hope your girl gets better...that is the only thing I hate about goats is their mysterious hoof problems lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

One of my new Bettas.


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Oh darn it, have you tried something Fight Bac between her toes and on her heels? I've had a lot of Strawberry hoof rot problems this year with the weird weather.


I have not, I will see if the feed store has it tomorrow. I'll go out in a little bit and check her hoof/leg over.


----------



## goathiker

From the feed store you can Sore No More in the horse section. It works really good too. 

He's a pretty Betta. I like the tank. I'm going to go pick you up a bucket of driftwood and Olivia shells before rendy.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Thank you  
I will look for that stuff. I am almost wondering if she is getting Arthritis? She'll be 11 this year. She was limping on this leg (I think) a while back, too. 

The tank is actually a 2 gallon glass cookie jar from Walmart! Got it for $10. Then I have a desk lamp sitting above it with a 23 watt (way too much :lol CFL 5500k bulb. Got a piece of malaysian driftwood from petco, then some plants (crypts, pennywort, and some other random plant) from the LFS. I'll rig up a sponge filter at some point, right now I just have a heater. Once the plants grow in I would like to get some shrimp for it 

What are Olivia shells? Everyone in the fish group I am part of (on facebook) is very jealous of the possibility of me getting that 180g tank :lol:


----------



## goathiker

They're from Olive snails. The native Americans used to use them for money.


----------



## goathiker

I also know where I can get sand dollars. You'd have to coat them though. They are so soft they will raise the water PH.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Those are cool shells


----------



## goathiker

The Sore No Mor will help with arthritis too. There's instructions on it for sugardine soaks which are wonderful for inflammation.


----------



## goathiker

Hey, did you see my babies? You want a Goathiker started packgoat? One of these boys is a total snuggle bunny. Heck, I'd give him to you for a good home and give back promise.


----------



## nchen7

they're just so darn cute! I can't wait for more babies!!! it's feeling like forever, especially seeing everyone else's birth announcement posts.....


----------



## goathiker

They're all fluffy now. I'll have to find enough light for some pictures tomorrow. One boy is all buck, already pawing his younger brother. The little guy is just sweet as pie and loves people already. Crystal is such a good mom, I didn't have the heart to pull them yet. They will be started on bottle feeding soon though.


----------



## nchen7

awww! love babies!

Jill, don't you sleep?


----------



## goathiker

Yep I do from 4:30 am to about noon...That will change again here soon


----------



## nchen7

oh wow interesting sleeping schedule..... happy sleeping!


----------



## goathiker

Yep, headed off here real soon. I think DH forgot to set his alarm. Gotta make sure he gets up first.


----------



## sassykat6181

fishin816 said:


> Buckwheat..... Uni..... Water Lilly...... Honey Bee....... Almond Joy.....
> 
> I like Rosasharn better....


My buck, Ode to Joy, is out of Almond Joy.....I love him!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

sassykat6181 said:


> My buck, Ode to Joy, is out of Almond Joy.....I love him!!!


Lucky you! If you ever sell him... Let me know!  lol!

Did you hear Ashley is selling Mine That Bird?! So happy I have a son of his  and a daughter of his littermate


----------



## kccjer

fishin816 said:


> Teaching them to walk without dragging me to the ground and choking and coughing and rolling around.....
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


First off...if they are dragging you to the ground and then you are couging, choking, rolling around....the collar is on the wrong animal. The collar goes on the GOAT...not you. (sorry, couldn't resist hehe)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

kccjer said:


> First off...if they are dragging you to the ground and then you are couging, choking, rolling around....the collar is on the wrong animal. The collar goes on the GOAT...not you. (sorry, couldn't resist hehe)


:ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## sassykat6181

^ Too funny!!!

Skyla, I've only had him a year, so he'll be here a while 

I don't really keep track of what Ashley sells. I have a wether from her, that's it


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I figured that  lol! Just had to throw the offer out there lol!

I don't either.. A friend told me cause she knows I LOVE Summer Bird... I'm not on FB so I never know what she has for sale till my friend tells me lol!


----------



## fishin816

Carmen! Lol! Tooooo funny!!!!!!! I did make it sound like I was wearing the collar...... I probably should have better explained myself....... Lol


----------



## fishin816

While Lacie isn't around~

I almost have 2,000 posts!!!!!


----------



## fishin816

Have you guys left me?!?!? 

sniffles


----------



## kccjer

Sorry Cade. hehehe It was the first thought that went thru my mind when I read that! As for how to fix the REAL problem....practice, practice, practice. Let them throw their fits and then take the next step and let them throw it again. Eventually...hopefully....they'll learn that the temper tantrum isn't going to get them out of working. When you finally get them to take a step without throwing a fit, treat and quit for the day.


----------



## fishin816

kccjer said:


> Sorry Cade. hehehe It was the first thought that went thru my mind when I read that! As for how to fix the REAL problem....practice, practice, practice. Let them throw their fits and then take the next step and let them throw it again. Eventually...hopefully....they'll learn that the temper tantrum isn't going to get them out of working. When you finally get them to take a step without throwing a fit, treat and quit for the day.


Ok..... But I cannot lead Miss Priss....... She drags her feet on the ground and coughs and chokes and rolls.... I don't know how to make her stop that.....

Everyone else is pretty good about leading....... (By leading I mean walking a few steps)


----------



## kccjer

Are you using a collar or a halter?


----------



## fishin816

Plastic chain collar


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer

What happens if you put a halter on instead? Might take the pressure off her neck and make her more willing to move?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I know my guys FREAK out with halters! 
And you can't use them in the show ring...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

fishin816 said:


> Ok..... But I cannot lead Miss Priss....... She drags her feet on the ground and coughs and chokes and rolls.... I don't know how to make her stop that.....
> 
> Everyone else is pretty good about leading....... (By leading I mean walking a few steps)


I've had a few like that... One.. She is just a drama queen :roll: she never made it to the show ring... But not because of that 
Mazie did that a few times... I just made her keep going.. One day she made herself pass out.. Scared the heck outta me! But she walks like an angle all the time now! LOL! I think she scared herself too!

I've seen goats do that in the show ring too  and still place fairly well..

Just keep practicing..


----------



## kccjer

I know you can't use them in the show ring...but if he can get her use to following or leading with something then he could slowly transition back to the collar. She might throw a bigger fit with the halter and she might not. Hard to tell until you try and see what happens.


----------



## sassykat6181

I don't show, so maybe this won't work.....but when I want to walk the goats around, say to the trimming stand, I hold a little grain in my hand and let them almost eat it....they walk really nice! Especially if it's sweet feed


----------



## fishin816

I am busy drooling at Rosasharn's bucks right now............. Anybody else want to drool at Rosasharn with me??? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

they do have good bucks


----------



## kccjer

Sorry, I can't drool. I have to head out of here to a farm sale! Love sales! There is a lot of sheep/goat equipment that I WANT. And...I know who it was so know that I'm not bringing anything nasty home to my babies. You all have fun and stay out of trouble today.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

fishin816 said:


> I am busy drooling at Rosasharn's bucks right now............. Anybody else want to drool at Rosasharn with me???
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I do that quite often


----------



## fishin816

I am having a hard time finding a buck/doe on there that is not somehow related to every goat I have......... Tiger L, Tomthumb, Water Tabby, Water Lilly...... And all their kids are SOMEHOW related to Cocoa, Bandit, Gypsy (LINEBRED)...... Gyspys kids.... And bandits kids..... And cocoas kid. It would be hard to not inbreed if I got a goat from there......


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

kccjer said:


> Sorry, I can't drool. I have to head out of here to a farm sale! Love sales! There is a lot of sheep/goat equipment that I WANT. And...I know who it was so know that I'm not bringing anything nasty home to my babies. You all have fun and stay out of trouble today.


Staying out of trouble...... That sounds very hard....

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

I'm drooling!


----------



## fishin816

I cannot find an FF up there that is not related to my Oldesouth guys! Or a finished champion senior doe...... Or a junior doe...... 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Line breeding is pretty good when done right Cade  almost all the Rosasharn herd is linebred  a lot of herds are  my whole herd is pretty much related one way or another...


----------



## fishin816

I am drooling at Wood Bridge now........ 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

I like Rosasharn UMT Pippin (star letter plus comma blah blah blah) 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

Where did you go Skyla???


----------



## Emzi00

Here Cade, drool over these..
http://ironrodalpines.com/bucks.shtml


----------



## fishin816

Emzi00 said:


> Here Cade, drool over these..
> http://ironrodalpines.com/bucks.shtml


Those are alpines..... I only drool over animals I breed.....

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm in and out feeding  

Pippin is a nice boy  

And Emma, I do like their Alpines


----------



## Emzi00

What's this??? Skyla liking Alpines??? :shocked:


----------



## fishin816

I think I am going to sell my donks and make room to get a new buck from either the Harrison+Cinnamon cross at Fall Creek, OR the Nariobi+Monica cross at Olson Acres..... What do you show people think????? Which would be better???? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> What's this??? Skyla liking Alpines??? :shocked:


LOL! I don't mind a pretty Alpine  I'd never want one, but I can admire some


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

fishin816 said:


> I think I am going to sell my donks and make room to get a new buck from either the Harrison+Cinnamon cross at Fall Creek, OR the Nariobi+Monica cross at Olson Acres..... What do you show people think????? Which would be better????
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I like the Olson Acres cross myself


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I like the Olson Acres cross myself


I like that cross too.......

What I would REALLY like is a buck from Rosasharn...... But out of the cross I am wanting..... That is gonna be pretty expensive.....

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

What cross from Rosasharn??

If your liking something from her, I'd do a younger doe.. It will cost you less  she has a lot more then what is on her site.. If you go with one of her nice yonger does, you could get a real nice buck kid for a fair price


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> What cross from Rosasharn??
> 
> If your liking something from her, I'd do a younger doe.. It will cost you less  she has a lot more then what is on her site.. If you go with one of her nice yonger does, you could get a real nice buck kid for a fair price


Harikiu and the Honey buck.......

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

I dont want one from a non champion doe....... I want one from two finished champions...... 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ahh! A VERY nice doe!  

See if she has a young doe kids out of her


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Heading out now 
Be back soon


----------



## fishin816

Isnt Rosasharn in MA? That will be pretty hard for me to get up there..... It is a lot closer for me to get a buck from OL that can do just as good as a buck from Rosasharn..... Maybe sometime in the future I can get a doe from Rosaharn...... 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yes.. You could always ship it in


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Yes.. You could always ship it in


True true...... I think I will just get the OA buck for some new bloodlines..... I have most of the Rosasharn lines.....

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

You know what's best for your herd 

Anyone know the dose for injectable ivermectin?


----------



## ksalvagno

1cc per 40 lbs if injecting.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks Karen


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Thanks Karen


I am eating pizza right now

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

So we have unlimited internet access again, and it's hooked up to the PC, so I finally got a chance to update my website, sure needed to be... it's really warm out today, around 40° so I decided to get a picture of Billie... it was a lucky shot.... I need to train my humans to know how to set up and pinch down a goat....


----------



## fishin816

Emzi00 said:


> So we have unlimited internet access again, and it's hooked up to the PC, so I finally got a chance to update my website, sure needed to be... it's really warm out today, around 40° so I decided to get a picture of Billie... it was a lucky shot.... I need to train my humans to know how to set up and pinch down a goat....


Can you train me?????

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

I am going to talk in H-U-G-E fonts while Lacie isn't here!


----------



## Emzi00

fishin816 said:


> Can you train me?????
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


:lol: You'll figure it out, you're a smart kid.


----------



## fishin816

Emzi00 said:


> :lol: You'll figure it out, you're a smart kid.


*Thinks*

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

Isnt this beautiful????? I want a kid from this doe! Or a kid from her kid

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno

fishin816 said:


> I am going to talk in H-U-G-E fonts while Lacie isn't here!


On my app, it just shows all the same font. So no matter how big or small you make it, it is the same as everyone else's font for me.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Going out to trim feet...


----------



## Emzi00

fishin816 said:


> View attachment 59321
> 
> 
> Isnt this beautiful????? I want a kid from this doe! Or a kid from her kid
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Not bad for a Nigie....


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Going out to trim feet...


:laugh: Have fun, don't die....


----------



## fishin816

ksalvagno said:


> On my app, it just shows all the same font. So no matter how big or small you make it, it is the same as everyone else's font for me.


Well I am on the app now...... So I cant see it......

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Going out to trim feet...


Have a G-R-E-A-T time!

Does anyone know how big full sized munchies get?????

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Back  got six of the ten done and my back hurts! 

Not huge... They are smaller then some of the other breeds  I know my girl Promise is from smaller lines as it is... Hallie will be a bit bigger... But, they aren't a huge breed


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey Karen.. Is the Ivermectin SQ or IM??


----------



## fishin816

I let the baby goats out today...... THEY ARE REAKING HAVOC! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno

SQ. You can give it orally at 1cc per 25 lbs too.


----------



## ksalvagno

fishin816 said:


> I let the baby goats out today...... THEY ARE REAKING HAVOC!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Letting your fan club follow you around?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Cade.. I tho k it's about 30in at the withers... So like half a foot bigger then the Nigies give or take  

You thinking of getting a LaMancha?


----------



## fishin816

ksalvagno said:


> Letting your fan club follow you around?


Noooo..... The week old babies! They are driving all the big goats crazy!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Cade.. I tho k it's about 30in at the withers... So like half a foot bigger then the Nigies give or take
> 
> You thinking of getting a LaMancha?


Yeah I want one....... But its never gonna happen.......... I love munchines little ears!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Doing what baby goats do best :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

fishin816 said:


> Yeah I want one....... But its never gonna happen.......... I love munchines little ears!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


I love mine!  they are an awesome breed! 

Why not?

Aren't they the cutest ears ever?!


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I love mine!  they are an awesome breed!
> 
> Why not?
> 
> Aren't they the cutest ears ever?!


Not as cute as the nubians......... My mom and dad thibk munchies are ugly...... And we are focusing mainly on nigerians..... And if i am getting all these better nigies..... I will have a hard time making room for her.....

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Idk about that 

My parents thought the same thing.. Now, my mom wants me to sell all my Nigies and my dad's favorite goat is Promie  lol!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Jill, since I don't have Percy (   ), I might be interested in one of those bucks. Two packers would be better than one right?  Could take him to fair, too.


----------



## Scottyhorse

So, thinking about getting some chicks 

Gotta go clean out the doe's shed, and figure out how big to make the pen for Carolina and Betty. Any ideas??


----------



## fishin816

Scottyhorse said:


> So, thinking about getting some chicks
> 
> Gotta go clean out the doe's shed, and figure out how big to make the pen for Carolina and Betty. Any ideas??


YOU WILL ENJOY CHICKS IF YOU GET SOME!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

Yeah, I've had chicks quite a few times


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Got another gallon from moon this morning! She's milking really well, I'm excited to see what she's gonna do at peak! She's only 8 days fresh :greengrin:


----------



## Emzi00

So Lacie, angel bites are out of the question then, too? :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Wow Lacie! That's great


----------



## fishin816

WOW! That is a lot! I BET SHE CANT FEED THAT ALL TO HER KIDS


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, Cade, I'm milking her with her kids on full time. No teat tape or anything. 
Eventually her kids will probably catch up, one is definitely being sold as a buck, the other will probably not be kept as a buck. So he might be gone at 8 weeks, leaving the other buck a ton of milk :lol:


----------



## fishin816

Moon is the doe on your avatar right? She is pretty....


----------



## fishin816

so how is everyone today?


----------



## Emzi00

Pretty good, I was going to paint my nails, then I remembered how bad I am at it, so I'm just doing a clear coat :lol:


----------



## nchen7

Emzi00 said:


> Pretty good, I was going to paint my nails, then I remembered how bad I am at it, so I'm just doing a clear coat :lol:


I'm also pretty terrible at painting my nails. I can't help but get streaks, and I can't tell when they're fully dry. last time I did my nails was for my friend's wedding. I waited over an hour for my toes to dry. put on my shoes...at some point in the night I took my shoes off....and smudges! argh!


----------



## goathiker

I'm imprinting baby goats.


----------



## ksalvagno

Sounds like you are having fun!

I have 3 dogs staring at me because they think they should eat now.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I got to visit some wee baby Nigerians yesterday at a friends house


----------



## goathiker

Sidney, would you want one of the purebred Alpines or would you want one of the purpose bred pack goats? The pack goats are easier on fences and gentler in general. They can still be registered for fair.


----------



## fishin816

I hope Nairobi and Monica will be generous and give me a replica of this boy........

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I love that black and tan color.


----------



## fishin816

goathiker said:


> I love that black and tan color.


Sundgua..... I love that color too! I love the conformation SEVENTEEN times more


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'm watching Doctor Who with my brother till my mom wakes up for her nap then I will be outside.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I shall PM you Jill


----------



## fishin816

Scottyhorse said:


> I'm watching Doctor Who with my brother till my mom wakes up for her nap then I will be outside.


That sounds thrilling Sydney!

What do you think of that buck?


----------



## Scottyhorse

The buckling? I like him


----------



## fishin816

Scottyhorse said:


> The buckling? I like him


It is hard to sell the donkeys..... But to get a buck like that..... I would completely forget about selling them and enjoy the buck!


----------



## fishin816

Where did you all go???


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

goathiker said:


> Sidney, would you want one of the purebred Alpines or would you want one of the purpose bred pack goats? The pack goats are easier on fences and gentler in general. They can still be registered for fair.


You misspelled her name. :wink:



fishin816 said:


> It is hard to sell the donkeys..... But to get a buck like that..... I would completely forget about selling them and enjoy the buck!


Bucks are awesome! :smile:


----------



## fishin816

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> You misspelled her name. :wink:
> 
> Bucks are awesome! :smile:


FINALLY! SOMEONE TO TALK TO!

Did you get anything done last night????


----------



## fishin816

I almost have 2,000 posts!


----------



## goathiker

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> You misspelled her name. :wink:


I always do that :slapfloor:


----------



## fishin816

goathiker said:


> I always do that :slapfloor:


I have noticed that..... it irratates me..... Little stuff like that annoys the tar out of me...


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Yep, I got something done last night. :grin:

Oh, by the way, Kadde, how do you spell your name?? :lol: :slapfloor: :ROFL: :ROFL: :lol: :lol: :slapfloor: Sorry, I just had to! :wink: :grin:


----------



## goathiker

Life's too short to get worked up over dumb little things that don't mean anything.


----------



## fishin816

goathiker said:


> Life's too short to get worked up over dumb little things that don't mean anything.


It is in my blood.... I simply cant help it.....

I almost have 2,000 posts!


----------



## fishin816

Lets do what


----------



## fishin816

I did last time 

to get:


----------



## fishin816

2,000 posts!!!!


----------



## fishin816

Heading out to feed with;

2001 posts!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Jill, what are your thoughts on that _feedipedia_ website I posted a while back?


----------



## Emzi00

goathiker said:


> Life's too short to get worked up over dumb little things that don't mean anything.


So true.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I need baby goats


----------



## fishin816

I have nine that are reaking havoc......


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I feel accomplished :lol: mopped the floors today.


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh:


----------



## fishin816

I feel hungry...... Needing to eat!!! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

i'm eating greek dannon Oikos


----------



## goathiker

I'm eating a grilled chicken sandwich.


----------



## fishin816

I LOVE grilled chicken! Especially from Applebees or Panera Bread! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

I'm eating chocolate chips.. :yum:


----------



## fishin816

RUB IT IN! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

goatygirl said:


> i'm eating greek dannon Oikos


Its key lime pie


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I have brownies and enchiladas in the oven... Had to make it but can't eat it yet, pure agony! :tears:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

rockin my free TSC hat


----------



## fishin816

I just ate some baked spaghetti


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lovin the hat Sarah


----------



## fishin816

Ok..... I need all of you who have goat Facebook pages to friend me............ 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm not on FB, sorry..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok.. So this is what I deal with with Brookie!

Full udder... When she starts holding it back on me.. And after I put her out with her :hair:

I don't even know what else to try...  I really don't want her production to go down on me


----------



## goathiker

Try some peppermint udder cream Skyla. She may still be congested. 

I'm not on Spy-On-You book either Cade.


----------



## fishin816

goathiker said:


> Try some peppermint udder cream Skyla. She may still be congested.
> 
> I'm not on Spy-On-You book either Cade.


Ok..... Well goat people who ARE on Spy-On-You book.....

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

I'm not on Facebook either, Cade. Sorry.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Would like BenGay work?? I have some of that.. And I nearly bought some mint udder cream today too! But didn't cause it was $20+ and I bought the ivermectin injectable Bd was low on cash...

Haha! Love it!


----------



## Emzi00

fishin816 said:


> Ok..... Well goat people who ARE on Spy-On-You book.....
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


 I only selectively use Spy-On-You book to... umm... spy on a select few....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Patrick! :wave:


----------



## Emzi00

She was such nice doe...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pretty doe Emma!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Y'all. :wave: How do you do?

Speaking of congested: I have not been able to shake this cold I got. I've taken medicine, tea, tea, and once again, tea. :lol: Nothing works! I can almost feel that I am just a few days from relief and freedom, it's just the time it takes to get there that's driving me nuts! It's not a big cold, just a little sniffle here sniffle there kind of thing; still, not fun!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hope it goes away soon Patrick.. Those are annoyinh


----------



## goathiker

I've used Vicks before. Ben Gay might not be great. It's rather painful on some areas...


----------



## fishin816

Gosh I wish this doe wasnt dead...... I would have a kid from her!








Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Emzi00 said:


> She was such nice doe...


I like how her facial coloring looks like massive sideburns! :lol: That's pretty much all I get from her. :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Guinen's singing to her babies tonight. Should be really soon now.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> I've used Vicks before. Ben Gay might not be great. It's rather painful on some areas...


I don't have Vicks either... I'll have to pick some up..

Ok.. That's all I have right now.. Someone like two years ago had me use it on one of my does she told me was congested... (Turned out I was right and it was mastitis..) she seemed fine with it.. But I'll pick up some Vicks tomorrow and see if that helps.


----------



## Emzi00

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> I like how her facial coloring looks like massive sideburns! :lol: That's pretty much all I get from her. :lol:


She was awesome, just ask Lacie.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Hope it goes away soon Patrick.. Those are annoyinh


Thanks. :smile: It's nothing really. Just a little cold. I'm kind of a complainer, am I not? :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

fishin816 said:


> Gosh I wish this doe wasnt dead...... I would have a kid from her!
> View attachment 59371
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Did you have a reservation on her?? I have a grandson of hers  love him! Can't wait to get some daughters out of him!


----------



## fishin816

How are my homebred girls looking????

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Thanks. :smile: It's nothing really. Just a little cold. I'm kind of a complainer, am I not? :lol:


Ah but they are still annoying


----------



## fishin816

And my other homebred girlies.....














Terrible pic of Swissy by the way

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Ah but they are still annoying


True.


----------



## goathiker

If you've used it before and It was fine, you might as well try it Skyla. I was remembering when my DH horse stopped short once and threw him into the saddle horn. Ben Gay was not a great idea on the affected part. :-D


----------



## fishin816

Isnt this a gorgeous doe?????








Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

fishin816 said:


> Isnt this a gorgeous doe?????
> View attachment 59376
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


 I have a doe reserved from her.......

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

So what does everyone think of my homegrown kids? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> If you've used it before and It was fine, you might as well try it Skyla. I was remembering when my DH horse stopped short once and threw him into the saddle horn. Ben Gay was not a great idea on the affected part. :-D


Ok.. I may try it till I can pick up the udder cream or Vicks 

Oh ouch  that never feels good! Lol!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

fishin816 said:


> So what does everyone think of my homegrown kids?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


You're barking up the wrong tree if you're asking me! (Rhyme!) They look like tiny goats to me. :wink: :smile: All of you dairy folks must know! :wink:  :shades: :-D


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sorry I was emailing a certain someone..

They are looking good  I would like to see them clipped  I bet they will look real nice then


----------



## fishin816

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> You're barking up the wrong tree if you're asking me! (Rhyme!) They look like tiny goats to me. :wink: :smile: All of you dairy folks must know! :wink:  :shades: :-D


You are a meat goat person..... I was asking Skyla and Emma....

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

fishin816 said:


> You are a meat goat person
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


And proud of it! :smile: :grin:


----------



## Emzi00

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> You're barking up the wrong tree if you're asking me! (Rhyme!) They look like tiny goats to me. :wink: :smile: All of you dairy folks must know! :wink:  :shades: :-D


Well, Nigies are *kind of* a dairy breed, but...... so.......


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Sorry I was emailing a certain someone..
> 
> They are looking good  I would like to see them clipped  I bet they will look real nice then


A bit cold for that now....... But I will clip them this summer......

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

Emzi00 said:


> Well, Nigies are *kind of* a dairy breed, but...... so.......


That is a discrase! They are great milkers for their size! They are ten times more dairy than meat!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Emzi00 said:


> Well, Nigies are *kind of* a dairy breed, but...... so.......


:cheers:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Well, Nigies are *kind of* a dairy breed, but...... so.......


They ARE a dairy breed  sorry but that is one thing that gets me going  esp she judges say that! Urg! It irks me! They are just as much a dairy breed as an Alpine or Saanen and we breed them to be that in a smaller package!


----------



## fishin816

They give me more than enough milk...... 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

fishin816 said:


> That is a discrase! They are great milkers for their size! They are ten times more dairy than meat!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I should really keep my mouth shut sometimes... I think I'll try....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

fishin816 said:


> A bit cold for that now....... But I will clip them this summer......
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I know that . I was just sayin


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> They ARE a dairy breed  sorry but that is one thing that gets me going  esp she judges say that! Urg! It irks me! They are just as much a dairy breed as an Alpine or Saanen and we breed them to be that in a smaller package!


Thank you for helping me there Skyla.......

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Sometime after my does freshen I'm going to start a thread on conformation. (Udder pics and all) I already know who I'm keeping ohlala (Corvette), but I'd like to know what y'all think. :smile: Keep it in mind as I can't really judge dairy goats very well. :smile:

Also, on judging, I had some handouts with different classes of cattle (both dairy and beef). Can anybody guess how I placed? 46 (judging is scored with placing the class perfectally being 50 points) on beef and... very low on dairy. :wink: :lol:

Later. Be back in a bit. :wave:


----------



## fishin816

Emzi00 said:


> I should really keep my mouth shut sometimes... I think I'll try....


You should........

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> They ARE a dairy breed  sorry but that is one thing that gets me going  esp she judges say that! Urg! It irks me! They are just as much a dairy breed as an Alpine or Saanen and we breed them to be that in a smaller package!


Yeah, there are ones that do actually look like dairy goats, but the average Nigerian looks like a long legged pygmy, because there are so many people not trying to improve the breed and make it a 'real' dairy goat. The breed as a whole has a long way to come. That said, there are some very lovely Nigerians out there, and I hope the breed progresses in that direction.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

fishin816 said:


> Thank you for helping me there Skyla.......
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I'm not taking sides or anything.. But that's how I feel.. I'm very passionate about my little goaties  we all have our own opinions I guess.. And I shouldn't have been so 'forceful' about mine in my post.. Sorry if I offended anyone..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Yeah, there are ones that do actually look like dairy goats, but the average Nigerian looks like a long legged pygmy, because there are so many people not trying to improve the breed and make it a 'real' dairy goat. The breed as a whole has a long way to come. That said, there are some very lovely Nigerians out there, and I hope the breed progresses in that direction.


Yes.. That is true... And I think we have a fair amount of breeders working to get us their.. And a bit too many 'for fun who cares what they look like breeders' :/ it's cause they are small and cute..


----------



## Emzi00

That's all I was getting at, didn't mean to offend anyone in the least...


----------



## fishin816

fishin816 said:


> You should........
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Just kidding! lol!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

So Emma..... What is your opinion on my does???? Think they are looking pretty good? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> That's all I was getting at, didn't mean to offend anyone in the least...


I understand  sorry I jumped at it  I wasn't really 'offended' was just kinda 'defending' my view I guess.. Sorry


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

... What if I said a Boer *could* be a milk goat for one person?


----------



## fishin816

I wonder where Lacie and Sydney are....... I need Syndey to friend my farm page on FB..... 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> ... What if I said a Boer *could* be a milk goat for one person?


That could work........

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Overall, not too bad.. I'd like to see them all have more length of body. Some have short steep rumps... but it too bad...


----------



## fishin816

Emzi00 said:


> Overall, not too bad.. I'd like to see them all have more length of body. Some have short steep rumps... but it too bad...


Stardust and Swissy have steep rumps...... And I know Starry needs a longer body....

Do you think any of them would do well in the ring (depending on the competeition)

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Skyla, I fell in love with LaManchas 30 years ago. At that time they has a long long ways to go as a breed. Look at them now. All you young people are the ones who get to bring the Nigerians and the Oberhasli to their potential. It a fun journey to create your ideal.


----------



## Emzi00

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> ... What if I said a Boer *could* be a milk goat for one person?


Yup, could work.. might not get as much milk or as long of lactation, and due to teat structures of boers it may be harder to milk, but completely possible and could suit someone's needs...


----------



## goathiker

Cade, half of showing is how well you fit your animal and show her. They could do very well with the right judge.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Emzi00 said:


> Yup, could work.. might not get as much milk or as long of lactation, and due to teat structures of boers it may be harder to milk, but completely possible and could suit someone's needs...


True.

And yes, it would have to be 1x1 teated to get any sort of speed of milking. *Milk flying everywhere!* :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> Skyla, I fell in love with LaManchas 30 years ago. At that time they has a long long ways to go as a breed. Look at them now. All you young people are the ones who get to bring the Nigerians and the Oberhasli to their potential. It a fun journey to create your ideal.


Very true 

Anyone know how many goats have an LA score of 93? I can only think of a handful of LaManchas.. I know other breeds got to have some too  Nigies only have one lol


----------



## Emzi00

Alpines have some, saw one today but forgot who...


----------



## fishin816

Is that Goodwood Tom Thumb????? Tiger L??????? Or some Rosasharn pretty much...... 

Has anyone ever heard of 100 LA scores in Nigies? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

Sooooo....... Any goat conversations you want to talk about????? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

fishin816 said:


> Is that Goodwood Tom Thumb????? Tiger L??????? Or some Rosasharn pretty much......
> 
> Has anyone ever heard of 100 LA scores in Nigies?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


No animal is perfect, Cade. :wink:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

fishin816 said:


> Is that Goodwood Tom Thumb????? Tiger L??????? Or some Rosasharn pretty much......
> 
> Has anyone ever heard of 100 LA scores in Nigies?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Cade it's Old Mountain Farm Swift Leigh I believe..

No.. 93 is the highest..


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

fishin816 said:


> Sooooo....... Any goat conversations you want to talk about?????
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Sure: http://www.bestfarmbuys.com/classifieds/detail.php?classified_id=170064&state=MN&category=Goats


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Alpines have some, saw one today but forgot who...


M gonna go google some  lol! I like drooling over pretty goats


----------



## Emzi00

Here's an updated picture of Billie from today, exactly a year old.  Men folk still needs to be trained in the art of goat setting up-ing... lucky shot too, she had jumped and landed like that.. :lol: And her rump just looks steep, she has a big fluff of hair :lol:


----------



## fishin816

Here is the 93 doe.....

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I know there's an Alpine with like a 96 and that's about as high as you can go. I can't remember the exact number though off hand.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Cade it's Old Mountain Farm Swift Leigh I believe..
> 
> No.. 93 is the highest..


http://www.kyeemaridge.com/swift-leigh.html

She has Rosasharn lines though


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

[ QUOTE=Emzi00;1645876]Here's an updated picture of Billie from today, exactly a year old.  Men folk still needs to be trained in the art of goat setting up-ing... lucky shot too, she had jumped and landed like that.. :lol: And her rump just looks steep, she has a big fluff of hair :lol:[/QUOTE]

Pretty gal


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Are the numbers on the scores the same for cattle to? As far as how high they go.


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

I attempted making lotion over the weekend! I ended up with lipbalm but... HAPPY MISTAKES!


----------



## fishin816

fishin816 said:


> View attachment 59383
> 
> 
> Here is the 93 doe.....
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I just DO NOT see how she can be at a 93!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

[ QUOTE=goathiker;1645878]I know there's an Alpine with like a 96 and that's about as high as you can go. I can't remember the exact number though off hand.[/QUOTE]

Wow! Nice!!


----------



## fishin816

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Are the numbers on the scores the same for cattle to? As far as how high they go.


The SMB Syndey might be able to help you with that....... She has cows....

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

She's pretty doe


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

The highest LA for a FF is 89, and the highest LA for a mature doe is 94, it doesnt go any higher 

:tears: *sniffle* You guys had a heated debate of the _kind of dairy_ breed without me! :tears: :mecry: :lol:


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

If you can explain a little more... Maybe?


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Heading to bed! Night! :wave:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :tears: *sniffle* You guys had a heated debate of the _kind of dairy_ breed without me! :tears: :mecry: :lol:


We could bring it back up, so you could state your opinion :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> We could bring it back up, so you could state your opinion :lol:


Oh no, it's already over. What's done, is done


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm headed to bed too.. Losing an hour of sleep.. AND I have to get up early to milk on top of that.. -_-  I hate setting the clocks forward!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well goodnight to everyone that left/is leaving :wave


----------



## Emzi00

Oh yeah, that time thing... Night Skyla


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

SMB_GoatHerd said:


> If you can explain a little more... Maybe?


I think Patrick was asking what the highest linear appraisal a dairy cow can get...


----------



## goathiker

Yes, I was thinking of Remember Jambalya. She got a 92.


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie,you've seen this doe is person, correct?


----------



## goathiker

G'Night everyone that's going.


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Oh, I never showed dairy... Sorry.  Even though the debate is over.  Good Night Everyone!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Lacie,you've seen this doe is person, correct?


Yeah, I just saw her like 3 weeks ago....


----------



## Emzi00

You like her?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Why?... I don't like interrogations! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Just wondering :lol: And it's not like I'm asking you to tell me your deepest, darkest secrets....


----------



## Emzi00

And how's Pinky doing these days?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I don't know, my thoughts are pretty secret, since I only let out what I want to say :lol: 

Anywho, yeah, I do like her, she's a massive doe though, she may look tiny in the pics, but prepare to see a 250 doe in person! :lol: In person, they are not the dainty dairy goats you see in the picture, it's like alpine conformation with the boer size :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> And how's Pinky doing these days?


Old :lol: This year is her last kidding too. She's not going to be milked this year either, just pulling the kids and drying her up.


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh: Sometimes I slip up and some of my thoughts come out, which is a complete disaster, because they make absolutely no sense!

Big munchkins? :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You got it, big babies. Nehru was 11lbs :shades:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Old :lol: This year is her last kidding too. She's not going to be milked this year either, just pulling the kids and drying her up.


She's one of the ones you wanted one from, right? Bred to Buck Wild..... :shades:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> She's one of the ones you wanted one from, right? Bred to Buck Wild..... :shades:


Sort of. I think she's actually bred to Dale... anyways, I'd want a buck from her if Willa doesn't have my Seneca baby, and if Pinky doesn't have my pretty boy... well, I have a plan C in that instance


----------



## Emzi00

I've been trying to figure out who Dale is for quite some time now.... What's his registered name?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:laugh: What makes you think I want to share?


----------



## Emzi00

*sniffle* pweez..? :tears:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Is it really that important?


----------



## Emzi00

Yes.... I'm dying here, not knowing....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So Clarice is almost on day 152.... nothin going on.... :GAAH:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Yes.... I'm dying here, not knowing....


I guess you really wouldn't find it easily, with there being 4996 goats with the name of "Dale" :laugh:


----------



## Emzi00

Gosh!! Don't tell me then...  :tears: :mecry:


----------



## Emzi00

I seriously am thinking about sending her a message... "Hey, I was just wondering what Dale 's registered name is? I like to play around with the genetics and Lacie wouldn't tell me...."


----------



## Emzi00

Nice avatar.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I know right?! While _green_ and _luscious_ _*grass*_ is nice, I thought the wintery pic was nice too


----------



## Emzi00

You're terrible. You're a bad Lacie... :veryangry: :GAAH:


----------



## goathiker

We have daffodils


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Don't panic, Emma, it's fine! I know it's been a while since you've seen grass, but it's ok!


----------



## Emzi00

I can see grass here.. it's just brown and clumpy!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> I can see grass here.. it's just brown and clumpy!


 Did the snow melt!?  :lol:

Ok, I'll stop now :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

It's been thawing and freezing. Some places are bare,others still have 3' of snow. This week is supposed to be warm, up to 40°! T-shirt weather!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It was 72* today :laugh:


----------



## Emzi00

You're so mean. Bleh. :hair:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

If it makes you feel better, it's still all muddy and gross here, supposed to rain tomorrow, and monday as well 

The flowers are blooming too...


----------



## Emzi00

Nope, not at all. You still have warmth.. I could still easily freeze to death at night..


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Listen, here, I can be standing in 3 inches of mud in one spot then walk two more steps, and slip on a patch of ice.. -_-


----------



## goathiker

Aw, but we might drown...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Exactly^^

See, death weather all around :cheers:


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

It was high 30's the other and I decided it was perfect t-shirt weather!


----------



## Emzi00

Here, you turn one way and walk into a snow bank, another way and you're ice skating, yet another and your shoes are soaked! There's no winning!


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Emzi00 said:


> Here, you turn one way and walk into a snow bank, another way and you're ice skating, yet another and your shoes are soaked! There's no winning!


I understand you completely...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

See, just look at the weather warning my phone gave me! :lol:

...WET WEATHER OVER INTERIOR NORTHERN CALIFORNIA SUNDAY AND MONDAY...
.A WARM AND MOIST PACIFIC FRONT WILL BRING WET WEATHER TO INTERIOR NORTHERN CALIFORNIA SUNDAY INTO MONDAY. LIGHT RAIN AHEAD OF THE FRONT IS EXPECTED TO DEVELOP LATE TONIGHT AND DURING THE DAY ON SUNDAY. THEN A BAND OF MODERATE TO HEAVY RAIN AND HIGH ELEVATION MOUNTAIN SNOW IS EXPECTED WITH THE FRONT AS IT MOVES RAPIDLY SOUTHWARD OVER INTERIOR NORTHERN CALIFORNIA SUNDAY NIGHT AND MONDAY MORNING. THUNDERSTORMS ARE POSSIBLE WITH THE FRONT. SHOWERS MAY LINGER BEHIND THE FRONT MAINLY OVER THE SIERRA NEVADA ON MONDAY.
* IMPACTS: WET ROADS ESPECIALLY SUNDAY NIGHT INTO MONDAY MORNING. WINTRY TRAVEL OVER THE SIERRA PASSES EARLY MONDAY MORNING.
* RAINFALL AMOUNTS: AN INCH TO OVER 2.5 INCHES OVER THE MOUNTAINS. UP TO AN INCH IN THE NORTHERN SACRAMENTO VALLEY TAPERING TO A TENTH TO A QUARTER OF AN INCH SOUTHWARD INTO THE NORTHERN SAN JOAQUIN VALLEY.
* SNOWFALL ACCUMULATIONS: 2 TO 6 INCHES WITH LOCAL AMOUNTS UP TO 10 INCHES OVER HIGHER MOUNTAIN TOPS.
* SNOW LEVELS: ABOVE THE MOUNTAIN PASSES SUNDAY...LOWERING TO PASS LEVELS EARLY MONDAY MORNING.
* WINDS: SOUTHWEST WIND GUSTS 35 TO 45 MPH OVER HIGHER MOUNTAIN TOPS.


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh: That's not that bad Lacie..


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

I'd rather have wet than cold. So, my best friend and I are very close to getting her mom let us get some dairy goats. Since most of you have dairy, can you help me? I found a good deal, but I'm not sure... I'm used to market...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It was under _*Severe Weather Alert*_! I will take it very seriously! :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

SMB_GoatHerd said:


> I'd rather have wet than cold. So, my best friend and I are very close to getting her mom let us get some dairy goats. Since most of you have dairy, can you help me? I found a good deal, but I'm not sure... I'm used to market...


Sure thing, what do you need help with?


----------



## goathiker

Here's mine. The heavy rain is too normal to mention. 


ALERT

...HIGH WIND WATCH IN EFFECT FROM LATE SATURDAY AFTERNOON THROUGH
LATE SATURDAY NIGHT FOR THE NORTH AND CENTRAL OREGON COAST RANGE
AND THE WILLAPA HILLS OF SOUTHWEST WASHINGTON...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN PORTLAND HAS ISSUED A HIGH WIND
WATCH...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM SATURDAY AFTERNOON THROUGH LATE
SATURDAY NIGHT.

Here's my buck pen...


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

I saw this ad. It was a Nubian doe who is bred. It also had a milking Saanan, Boer wether, and Alpine buck for sale with it. If by chance, the Nubian was bred with the Alpine any idea on how that would be? We want to make products like soap and lotion, and her mother wants a baby to bond with. Would she be okay with only the baby to stay with? And about how much milk would she make? She's bred and $150. Does it seem like a good deal? I love the looks of alpines, and my friend is in love with Nubians. We also don't want minis unless we have to because we'd have to pay to breed them, and with standards, I already have a Boer buck that we can cross with if totally necessary. What do you think?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Glad my flooded place soaks up quick!

At least you only risk being blown off the earth, Jill! I could drown, a snowflake could freeze me to death, I might just melt. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

SMB_GoatHerd said:


> I saw this ad. It was a Nubian doe who is bred. It also had a milking Saanan, Boer wether, and Alpine buck for sale with it. If by chance, the Nubian was bred with the Alpine any idea on how that would be? We want to make products like soap and lotion, and her mother wants a baby to bond with. Would she be okay with only the baby to stay with? And about how much milk would she make? She's bred and $150. Does it seem like a good deal? I love the looks of alpines, and my friend is in love with Nubians. We also don't want minis unless we have to because we'd have to pay to breed them, and with standards, I already have a Boer buck that we can cross with if totally necessary. What do you think?


It could be a good deal. The kids might have the roman nose of a nubian, and airplane ears (ears inbetween an alpines and nubians). 
She may milk a lot, or not much. Nubians are not known to have the production like the other breeds have, but I'm sure it would be fine for making soaps and lotion. 
Depending on you're area, it might be a good deal. A registered Nubian kid is around $400 here, so you might want to go for it.
For a meat market, nubians cross well with boers.


----------



## Emzi00

SMB_GoatHerd said:


> I saw this ad. It was a Nubian doe who is bred. It also had a milking Saanan, Boer wether, and Alpine buck for sale with it. If by chance, the Nubian was bred with the Alpine any idea on how that would be?
> Cute, it would be flipping adorable.
> We want to make products like soap and lotion, and her mother wants a baby to bond with. Would she be okay with only the baby to stay with?
> Yep, as long as she has company.
> And about how much milk would she make?
> Depends on genetics and management. I'd expect at least 3/4 of a gallon per day, but you never know.
> She's bred and $150. Does it seem like a good deal?
> You'd be getting at least two animals for that price, so I'd say so.
> I love the looks of alpines, and my friend is in love with Nubians. We also don't want minis unless we have to because we'd have to pay to breed them, and with standards, I already have a Boer buck that we can cross with if totally necessary. What do you think?
> Sounds a good plan. Boer/Nubian crosses should be fairly meaty, so can we say 'market weather's?


...


----------



## goathiker

Alpine Nubian cross does are my favorite girls. They look like this...They are very good moms, they do need milked once a day to remove excess milk.


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I might just melt. :lol:


What do you think you're made of, sugar? :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

I wonder if anyone would yell at me for eating ice cream at midnight... onder:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well 3/4 of a gallon might be pushing it. I had one they swore was a two gallon a day milker, it milked a pint a day... I sold it...

So lets aim low, and say a quart and a half a day, or 3lbs, and if she produces more, everyone would be happy.


----------



## goathiker

...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> What do you think you're made of, sugar? :lol:


For how cruel I am to you, I would have thought you would have known I'm a witch :lol: I'm definitely not "sugar and spice, and everything nice" :ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> I wonder if anyone would yell at me for eating ice cream at midnight... onder:


I'd be eating ice cream at midnight.... if I had any left... :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> Alpine Nubian cross does are my favorite girls. They look like this...They are very good moms, they do need milked once a day to remove excess milk.


I have to say Jill, that second doe's color is very pretty 

And I found a site where I can buy 11lbs of COWP for a mere $245


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> For how cruel I am to you, I would have thought you would have known I'm a witch :lol: I'm definitely not "sugar and spice, and everything nice" :ROFL:


You're definitely not a witch! :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I'd be eating ice cream at midnight.... if I had any left... :lol:


I would offer you some, but I don't have any left either... it's currently being eaten.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

What kind was it? I may or may not care.... :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> You're definitely not a witch! :ROFL:


Depending on who you ask, they may beg to differ  :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Vanilla with fudge swirled into it. :yum: I myself prefer bear tracks, but we didn't have any.. :blue:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Depending on who you ask, they may beg to differ  :lol:


Well, I'm going to be bold and say that they're wrong, you're a good person


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Vanilla with fudge swirled into it. :yum: I myself prefer bear tracks, but we didn't have any.. :blue:


I may be jealous....

Rocky road is my favorite. I think they should also sell an A&W vanilla ice cream, one that already taste like root beer was poured over it :yum:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Well, I'm going to be bold and say that they're wrong, you're a good person


If I ever need someone to vouch for me in court, you'd be the one I'd call :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I have to say Jill, that second doe's color is very pretty


 Ah, Miss Barbara Gene, she is a joy and a trial... http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f193/barbara-gene-123185/


----------



## Emzi00

Don't call, just text... I wouldn't help you if you called! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> Ah, Miss Barbara Gene, she is a joy and a trial... http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f193/barbara-gene-123185/


Sound's like, but those animals are normally the coolest


----------



## Emzi00

Actually, send me a letter, you'd get a response within two weeks..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, Emma, if I sent you a letter, I'd have to type it, my handwriting is... less than legible, shall we say? Minor dyslexia doesn't help with that either.


----------



## Emzi00

I'd be able to read it, I guarantee that.. at school I've had to read handwriting that's less than legible, and it was easy peasy.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> I'd be able to read it, I guarantee that.. at school I've had to read handwriting that's less than legible, and it was easy peasy.


Ok, ask a 2 year old to draw you something.... can you tell what that drawing was? :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

It was a cookie.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, I don't know how you obtained a 2 year old so fast, or how they drew a cookie in that small amount of time, or why said 2 year old was awake and drawing cookies at midnight.... but I'll take your word for it :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Good, because I have no way of proving it. :greengrin:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm sure you don't, and if you could prove it, you probably shouldn't admit to it :lol:

Well, I should go. I'm thirsty, and I have to milk moon and feed puppies. :wave:


----------



## Emzi00

So Lacie, about those angel bites...?


----------



## Emzi00

See ya  :wave:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Well, I completely took down my divided 10 gallon Betta tank today. Thing was totally full of algae due to too much light. Teaches me to never put that much over a small tank again!! Now it is back up with very minimal algae


----------



## goathiker

Ah, time for Kuhli Loaches. They are amazing little eels. Don't buy them from a pet store though, go to a breeder.


----------



## nchen7

we're watching Lilo and Stitch for our Sunday morning cartoon fix. my bf have never seen it before.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I love that movie!!


----------



## nchen7

me too! he has never watched it. it's so cute!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It is! It used to be like my favorite movie when I was little


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Blah... I'm so tired! I shoulda went to bed far earlier.... Taking an hour away bites!


----------



## nchen7

oh, you guys sprang forward today? that's good to know.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yep  and I'm hating it already... Too early for me! 

Ok.. Gotta go milk


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Hey guys! How are you doing this fine, windy morning?

It's a good morning for me, so much that I had to come on here and tell you all: I'm sitting here drinking a cup of tea, looking out the east window waiting for the sun to rise, and watching/listening to CMT. All the chores are done! And guess what... I'm the only one awake at 7:30 in the morning! :lol: :grin:

But, enough of me, how are you all doing?


----------



## nchen7

wow Patrick, you should old when you say stuff like that! lol. "enjoying some peace and quiet in the mornings". you usually only hear parents say that.... LOL


----------



## goatygirl

I'm good its quiet this morning. All the chores are done I'm curled up on the couch waiting for my waffles to be done. The girls are eating weird. Abby did not finish all her food, she usually does. We increased December's food one cup, next week she will be on two cups, she's not eating right eather.


----------



## nchen7

mmm...waffles....


----------



## goatygirl

With banana


----------



## fishin816

I am VERY sleepy right now...... Morning everyone!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Bleh...the body was just not made to get up at 6am by blaring alarms...I need to go sleep with my goats and forget about the things I have to do today...lol ugh


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> Bleh...the body was just not made to get up at 6am by blaring alarms...I need to go sleep with my goats and forget about the things I have to do today...lol ugh
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


I didn't even want to feed today (and that IS NOT normal for me)........... I left my dad to do everything.....


----------



## nchen7

it was rainy this morning, so took me a while to muster up the energy to take the goats out....now I don't feel like going anywhere or doing anything all day


----------



## fishin816

Lacie~ 

At Olson Acres website under gallery if goats, there is a better picture of GQ. Could you see if he could help my herd any?????? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer

We'll take your rain Nchen....but not until I get my sale stuff home! I got a bunch of feed bunks yesterday (one with a hay rack), a flat bed trailer, lots of sheep wire, a bale elevator (moves bales up into the air) and a baler to use for parts! Plus a smoker and a gear box for the 3point post hole digger! Very productive day for me. But it was LONG. We left at 9 in the morning and got home at 10 pm. Everyone else is still sleeping.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Well I wouldn't be up this early if I didn't have to be out at our new house. Goats are staying at a friends farm till our barn is built and we have a guy coming out to our house to give us a barn bid at 9am. Have pasture seeding guys coming too...


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer

Oh! I forgot the straw bales too! I got like 300 straw bales that have been shedded! Lots and lots of bedding. Best part of that is that I know the new owner of the land and the bales can just stay there until we need them! She says she might steal a couple to use as "storage rent" LOL


----------



## fishin816

I have like 12 bales left........ I need to get more! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Good morning everyone! I hear that many of your "springing forwards" were not so nice, as if they ever are anyways....


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

nchen7 said:


> wow Patrick, you should old when you say stuff like that! lol. "enjoying some peace and quiet in the mornings". you usually only hear parents say that.... LOL


Well, it's true. :smile: I like this morning, even though the majority of you don't. :lol: And I had to haul 3 five gallon buckets of water to the goaties today! Thirsty girls!


----------



## kccjer

fishin816 said:


> I have like 12 bales left........ I need to get more!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I'll sell you some. Hehehe...I got all those for $50!!! Plus there are some cane bales there too...not sure how many but still...


----------



## nchen7

the rain stopped for now, but it's cloudy and there's a chance it'll start up again. the ground is all muddy already and the goaties are not impressed......

Patrick, I like mornings too, it just sounded funny how it came out. hehe


----------



## COgoatLover25

Goin fishin with my grandparents and cousins in Florida !!!








Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatygirl

That must be so warm!


----------



## COgoatLover25

It is!


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## fishin816

I hate fishing........ 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## sassykat6181

^ says the boy who's screen name starts with Fishin. Lol


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> I hate fishing........
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Why? You no good at it? Lol

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## fishin816

sassykat6181 said:


> ^ says the boy who's screen name starts with Fishin. Lol


My dad made the account.... Without my permission! Lol!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

COgoatLover25 said:


> Why? You no good at it? Lol
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


I lose interest..... I need to be DOING something....... Not waiting for a fish to bite to throw back out.....

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> I lose interest..... I need to be DOING something....... Not waiting for a fish to bite to throw back out.....
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Are you telling me that I don't do anything ?! Lol

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, Cade he looks better in that picture.

Roo is growling in her sleep :lol:


----------



## fishin816

COgoatLover25 said:


> Are you telling me that I don't do anything ?! Lol
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


Nooooo...... If i am fishing..... I get bored and need to be doing somethng!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> Nooooo...... If i am fishing..... I get bored and need to be doing somethng!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Yeah, that's why I bring my phone along!!!

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## caprine crazy

Where's Trickyroo? I saw she changed her profile pic (or whatever that's called). I just wanted to tell her that her beagle is SOOOO cute!!! I have a beagle to. Love him to death!


----------



## fishin816

caprine crazy said:


> Where's Trickyroo? I saw she changed her profile pic (or whatever that's called). I just wanted to tell her that her beagle is SOOOO cute!!! I have a beagle to. Love him to death!


That is called an avatar! Lol! Laura doesn't come on this thread much........

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

So, I'm setting up a website for the goaties today!


----------



## Emzi00

We'll need a link when you get it up.


----------



## NubianFan

Guess what we did yesterday?


----------



## NubianFan

I guess there is no one here


----------



## Emzi00

What?


----------



## COgoatLover25

NubianFan said:


> Guess what we did yesterday?


What?

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Will do! What did you do Leslie?


----------



## NubianFan

Well we went to the zoo and out to eat which was fun but the goat related thing is that night we went to a goat sale/auction first time I have ever been.


----------



## fishin816

NubianFan said:


> Well we went to the zoo and out to eat which was fun but the goat related thing is that night we went to a goat sale/auction first time I have ever been.


That sounds fun............. Did you see any goaties worthy of being bought by you?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

And no I didn't buy anything, I didn't even sign up for a bidder number because I didn't want to be tempted to buy. However there was nothing there to tempt me. It was mostly meat animals which I am not into and they didn't look very good and were selling high. The best looking thing I saw go through the auction were some nice meat breed sheep. There was only 5 Nubians I saw at all and it was 4 does and a buck. 3 of the does were pretty nice but they had already sold before I got there. The other doe wasn't bad but was thin. Nothing had the blossom of good health look to their coat or eyes. I feel better about what I paid for my does now though, seeing how high things were selling.


----------



## NubianFan

We walked around the pens and looked at the animals that had already sold and the ones yet to sell. All the goats wanted lovin's so they all came over wanting to be petted. Lots of sweet heart boers and some nice kikos. Even a group cool looking brown sheep. I don't know what breed they were but they almost looked like some kind of wild sheep. They were neat and I thought they were pretty. They were small compared to the other sheep though.


----------



## Emzi00

Cool! Sounds like fun!


----------



## NubianFan

Yeah It was fun, I was already exhausted from the zoo and town but it was still fun. We left our house yesterday at 10 am and didn't get home til 10:30 pm


----------



## fishin816

Emma~ Do you think a doe from Urasala at Rosasharn would be good for my herd?????? I Ursala's lines! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Cade, LOVE her lines  

I live their doe Queen Bee :drool:  
B-Coming or real pretty too 
They have a pretty yearling buck for sale at a decent price right now and I'm glad I'm broke right now lol!


----------



## Emzi00

Gosh, can't find her, have a picture?


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Cade, LOVE her lines
> 
> I live their doe Queen Bee :drool:
> B-Coming or real pretty too
> They have a pretty yearling buck for sale at a decent price right now and I'm glad I'm broke right now lol!


I love their lines too!

Here is her full sister at Oldesouth Farms















Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Udiamond  pretty doe


----------



## Scottyhorse

Going to make a new pen for the Nigie does this week!!! Yay! 

Also going to make it a pen for some hens of my own. I want my own smaller flock away from my brothers. I figure the chickens will be ok with the goats as long as I keep everything clean and the goats away from chicken food?? 

Gotta pick out the breeds I want and where to buy from.

Also, anybody know some plants that goats wont eat? Some that would be ok in pots?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Also have to decide if I want to buy baby chicks or hatching eggs... Hmm.


----------



## Emzi00

The only things I've noticed that mine won't eat are ash trees.... tree in a pot :laugh:


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> I love their lines too!
> 
> Here is her full sister at Oldesouth Farms
> 
> View attachment 59477
> View attachment 59478
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I'm tired of hearing about you guys drooling over goats ! Lol you should go make a thread called Cade's drool thread !!

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## fishin816

So you think that doe would have a good influence on my herd? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

fishin816 said:


> So you think that doe would have a good influence on my herd?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum





Emzi00 said:


> Gosh, can't find her, have a picture?


...


----------



## Scottyhorse

I wormed some of the goats yesterday. Did Carolina with Ivomec because her eyelids were pale, and Ellie, Annie, Napoleon and Finn got Ivomec Plus because they have a cough. All got it orally.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Looks like the new pen will be about 40'x40'. Or 30'x 40'. I would have to go out and measure again. I was hoping for it to be 50'x50' but my parents want to keep it smaller. It sounds small, but once you go out and are actually in the area the pen will be in, it's pretty large. Our goats seem to do a lot of laying around, too :lol: Especially in this weather!


----------



## nchen7

how exciting! 

everyone had a good Sunday?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Mine was pretty good  Waiting till my mom gets home to see if there is any outside chores I can do.


----------



## fishin816

I had a great Sunday! Had a good church service today...... 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hey Cade, where did you buy your chicks, how many did you get, and how much did it cost total (including shipping?)


----------



## Scottyhorse

http://www.twincreeksfarm.com/mch-gch-piddlin-acres-pv-tansy-d-m.html


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> http://www.twincreeksfarm.com/mch-gch-piddlin-acres-pv-tansy-d-m.html


:drool:


----------



## Scottyhorse

I have to say... She is just about perfect.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I LOVE their doe Pretty Noel  :drool:


----------



## NubianFan

We palpated Dru and felt for kids. My daughter said she could feel movement and she didn't think it was a kick thought it was a head butting at her, but I couldn't feel anything but goat belly and hair. It didn't help that Daffodil was trying to climb up us the entire time and Dru was bucking like a bronco. Boy is she ever going to be fun to break to milking....


----------



## fishin816

Beautiful doe! I would love to see her LA score!!!! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I LOVE their doe Pretty Noel  :drool:


Me too :drool::shocked:


----------



## sassykat6181

Tractor supply has chicks! I resisted the urge


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> Me too :drool::shocked:


One of my dream goats  I wanna kid out of her one day!

Just LOOK at that! :drool:


----------



## nchen7

Leslie, try starting milk training now. I had trained Missy last year, but stopped. a few months ago when I was pretty sure she was bred, I started training again, and boy....she kicked and bucked. but, after a week, she calmed down, and doesn't have much of an issue touching her udders now (esp when there's food). at least now there's no milk to spill.....

I love chicks, but I can never keep them alive.... between mysterious illnesses, mongoose and dogs, we've had zero success raising chicks in the house.


----------



## fishin816

Scottyhorse said:


> Hey Cade, where did you buy your chicks, how many did you get, and how much did it cost total (including shipping?)


I ordered mine through Efowl. I have to admit, these are the healthiest hatchery chicks I have seen. They are so alert, growing and eating so well, and I havent lost one. They have different breed specific minimums, for the Buff orpingtons it was 7, and I ordered 6 so I got one more. Not sure about the wyandottes tho...... They are pretty cheap up there. And not sure about the shipping..... Probably not much because they weigh no more than 2oz........

Speaking of my chicks, they are eating SO good! I have to fill up their feeder twice a day! And i fill it FULL! They are growing great and are already growing feathers! Eeeeeekkkkk!!!!!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> One of my dream goats  I wanna kid out of her one day!
> 
> Just LOOK at that! :drool:
> View attachment 59510


What doe is that?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

fishin816 said:


> What doe is that?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


TX Twin Creeks R Pretty Noel


----------



## Scottyhorse

I was planning on getting them from My Pet Chicken because they have a large selection and I can get a good mix. I was planning on 15 chicks, but it would be about $80 shipped!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> We palpated Dru and felt for kids. My daughter said she could feel movement and she didn't think it was a kick thought it was a head butting at her, but I couldn't feel anything but goat belly and hair. It didn't help that Daffodil was trying to climb up us the entire time and Dru was bucking like a bronco. Boy is she ever going to be fun to break to milking....


I find mine chill out and are great on the stand after a day or two  they are very 'over protective' when preggy


----------



## fishin816

Scottyhorse said:


> I was planning on getting them from My Pet Chicken because they have a large selection and I can get a good mix. I was planning on 15 chicks, but it would be about $80 shipped!


Shipping wasnt to bad at Efowl.....

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

Ni we have been messing with her since we bought her and she has always cow kicked when you touch her udder. Daff could care less what you do to her but we messed with her from 8 weeks old. Dru we got when she was 8 months old so we began then. She was worse today though, I think it is because of the pregnancy she just doesn't wanna be touched near her udder or on her belly right now. She was laying in the sun yesterday looking like a beached whale and when I called her she got up but she grunted when she got up, first time I have heard her complain at all about being preggo so I think she is starting to feel it.


----------



## nchen7

Sydney, you don't have any home hatcheries near you that you can order from locally?


----------



## fishin816

Sydney~ I need you to friend me on my farm facebook page (on your farm facebook) 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

awww....poor preggo girlie! Buttercup was WILD when we first got her. it took me a long while to "break" her. you should have seen me when I first tried milking her, hanging on to her teats while she was running away and bucking me off. good thing the pen isn't that big. still quite hilarious tho (and no...I don't have a milk stand)


----------



## Scottyhorse

nchen7 said:


> Sydney, you don't have any home hatcheries near you that you can order from locally?


I don't think so.


----------



## fishin816

Mr. Peabody and Sherman 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

Scottyhorse said:


> I don't think so.


What about a breeder?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## sassykat6181

Ideal is good and Murray McMurray


----------



## Scottyhorse

Doubt it. Thats to Cade about the breeder, sorry :lol:


----------



## goathiker

I've used Murray McMurray Hatchery, Sidney. They have nice healthy chicks. If you wait until after April 1st they will send 15. There's no limit on breeds other than they all have be either standard or bantam. They won't mix the small chicks with the large ones. 
http://www.mcmurrayhatchery.com/standard_breed_chicks.html


----------



## COgoatLover25

Scottyhorse said:


> I was planning on getting them from My Pet Chicken because they have a large selection and I can get a good mix. I was planning on 15 chicks, but it would be about $80 shipped!


Try Cackle Hatchery, they got some good prices on there

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## nchen7

Scottyhorse said:


> Doubt it. Thats to Cade about the breeder, sorry :lol:


there's a Oregon poultry swap....that has to mean there are small time breeders, yes? http://www.oregonpoultryswap.com/


----------



## goathiker

Crystal freshen with mastitis. Once she is better I will need to move her out of here more than likely. We have Coliform bacteria in our drinking water and some goats immune systems just can't deal with it.


----------



## fishin816

I didnt use Murray McMurray because they had a HUGE breed specififc minimum! Efowl had the smallest and the best peices. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

So will anyone be at the National Goat Expo? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

awww Jill. does that mean you have to sell her?


----------



## fishin816

:drool:

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

No they don't. You can order one of each breed as long as there are 15 chickens in the box...


----------



## fishin816

goathiker said:


> No they don't. You can order one of each breed as long as there are 15 chickens in the box...


Oh..... I must have misunderstood that....... I ordered from Efowl and these are the healthiest chicks I have ever seen!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I'll see how well she heals up. I may try using J-vac on her even though it's a cattle vaccine. I do want a doeling from her and Dexter.


----------



## fishin816

Where did you all go? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

As a reminder, to help ensure a safe arrival to you, the minimum number of chicks for each order prior to April 1st is 25. On and after April 1st, the minimum number of chicks required is 15. You can mix and match any type of baby chick in your order to reach the applicable chick minimum order. If ordering any bantams, we require a minimum of 15 bantams per order.

There are 2 McMurray Hatcheries. The one I'm talking about is the one in California.


----------



## ksalvagno

I'm so sorry Jill. I hope you can get it under control.

So I just saw that radiation should reach the west coast next month. Is my time closing fast on kelp?


----------



## Scottyhorse

I can't get sexed chicks on some of the breeds I want from Murray McMurray. :/


----------



## fishin816

Scottyhorse said:


> I can't get sexed chicks on some of the breeds I want from Murray McMurray. :/


Oooooohhhhhhh....... Efowl can have all chickes sexed

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

Ni I don't have a milk stand yet either but a friend says he will build me one I was gonna pay him but he said he wants bars of goat milk soap when we get up and going instead.


----------



## fishin816

NubianFan said:


> Ni I don't have a milk stand yet either but a friend says he will build me one I was gonna pay him but he said he wants bars of goat milk soap when we get up and going instead.


Goat milk soap is amazing........

UPDATE!!!!: MY WART IS GONE!!!!!!!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

ksalvagno said:


> I'm so sorry Jill. I hope you can get it under control.
> 
> So I just saw that radiation should reach the west coast next month. Is my time closing fast on kelp?


Most kelp comes from Maine.


----------



## ksalvagno

Good. I thought so but wasn't sure.


----------



## goathiker

Scottyhorse said:


> I can't get sexed chicks on some of the breeds I want from Murray McMurray. :/


All the chicks at Wilco come from Ideal Hatchery.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Hey y'all lol I thought I was simply going out to our new house today and coming back to get lunch at Chipotle around noon. But no haha went to see our goats at our friends farm and turns out three does were having babies...it was quite an eventful day with all of us running around like chickens with heads cut off. But all moms and babies are beautiful and happy. ^.^ 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> Crystal freshen with mastitis. Once she is better I will need to move her out of here more than likely. We have Coliform bacteria in our drinking water and some goats immune systems just can't deal with it.


That's terrible! 
I used to give my does 5cc of Lysigin at 120 days to prevent mastitis, might be worth a shot for any up coming freshening does.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I am so confused as to why the goats would prefer to sleep under the chicken coop, than in their shed... I guess Carolina started a trend??


----------



## nchen7

NubianFan said:


> Ni I don't have a milk stand yet either but a friend says he will build me one I was gonna pay him but he said he wants bars of goat milk soap when we get up and going instead.


I don't milk with a stand, but soap for milk stand trade is awesome! now....time to start making soap!!!


----------



## nchen7

goaties are feeling lazy this morning. I'm still in pj's, and usually running out there by now b/c they're protesting for their freedom. I haven't heard a peep from anyone yet. so.....gonna stay lazy until someone says something....lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm still in bed too lol! I can barely hold my eyes open! I hate time change


----------



## NubianFan

Yeah it isnt much fun is it?


----------



## fishin816

NubianFan said:


> Yeah it isnt much fun is it?


NO IT IS NOT!​
I hate this time change!


----------



## nchen7

we don't get a time change. the goats just are sleepy today. 

I just mucked and cleaned out their pens. I'm so hot I could faint....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No Leslie it's not 

That's not always a fun chore Ni... I have to do that tomorrow...


----------



## fishin816

I get to paint the chicken coop today......... 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

Look at my cute new avatar. Molly was sunbathing....... And I got a cute pic!!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

Carolina is still limping and not eating very much because she doesn't want to stand.. :sigh:


----------



## nchen7

oh no! why is she limping? did I miss a thread somewhere??


----------



## fishin816

nchen7 said:


> oh no! why is she limping? did I miss a thread somewhere??


Yeah.... Did I miss something?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

No idea why she's limping. Started a few days ago. I think it's her 'ankle'. She will put weight on it but only when she has to. Hurts when I touch it. She was already laying around a lot before this... I'm concerned about her :/


----------



## fishin816

Scottyhorse said:


> No idea why she's limping. Started a few days ago. I think it's her 'ankle'. She will put weight on it but only when she has to. Hurts when I touch it. She was already laying around a lot before this... I'm concerned about her :/


How much is she being fed?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

They get fed alfalfa 2x a day and then I've giving her a quart of oats if I can get her up and out of the pen. 

We are probably going to put that new pen up this week, she and Betty will be moved into it so they can get more food.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Aw poor baby...hope she gets better!! I think I already said this before but my oldest wether is having "ankle" problems too. Are hers swollen? bigger than the other legs? Is it hot? If so you might try drenching her with some cayenne a few times a day for the inflammation. I give my wethers GI Soother from Fir Meadows almost daily just as routine and it has cayenne in it...seems to have been helping him...his ankle isn't as hot anymore and is slightly swollen but not near as bad as it was. And he is still running and jumping with a limp...the tough guy doesn't know when to stop and rest  lol Just an idea...


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Oh keep in mind though if you do cayenne you will need to find some that is 40,000 HU. Most store bought stuff is only 20,000 HU or 35,000 HU. Not to say that that isn't good but 40,000 HU is ideal. You can buy some from Kat at Fir Meadows.


----------



## Emzi00

Swelling, huh? And for a human what would you use? My wrist is swollen...


----------



## Scottyhorse

Her ankle isn't hot or swollen :/


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

For humans you can use cayenne as well. You can buy it in capsule form at like natural food places like New Seasons or online from Super Supplements. However if you want the best I would get it from Kat even though it comes loose, I don't think you can get capsule form from her. You could just sprinkle it in soup and such or if you're tough I suppose you could just put it in water lol  

Well maybe she just over stretched a muscle or something and didn't sprain it like my wether did :-/ idk cayenne still might help it is a great source of B complex and Vitamin C. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Sounds kind of crazy but you might want to try this also Sydney. I know this works for humans so why not goats lol get a bucket of ice water and steaming hot water and alternate 3 minutes hot 1 minute cold with her foot. I've done this numerous times for colds, aches, and pretty much anything lol. It does work to relieve pain and any kind of inflammation or soreness. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## sassykat6181

Played with cute baby goats today..... Definitely can't wait for ours to be born in a few days!!!!


----------



## fishin816

Me and my cousinn got very very muddy....... On purpose 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

Syndey~ Which cross do you think I should retain a buck kid from this year? Or do I need to wait another generation with a better buck???????? I want a buck under my farm name I can show....... 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

Could you please list the crosses for me? Then I will take a look.


----------



## fishin816

They are on my kidding schedule. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

fishin816 said:


> They are on my kidding schedule.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


On my website of course

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

so I found a hatchling grackle today. guess I have a baby bird to raise..... it's in a "nest" in one of the goat bowls lined with a cotton t-shirt. I had to give it some honey water b/c it looked dehydrated, then some banana. the funny part is before I found the bird, I found a nest of baby earthworms, that we set free in the garden. in hindsight....we should have kept those earthworms....... i'll be earthworm hunting in the morning. lol


----------



## Scottyhorse

I can't really say because there are no udder pictures on any of them.


----------



## fishin816

Scottyhorse said:


> I can't really say because there are no udder pictures on any of them.


Cocoa has the best udder........ And the junior does have not freshened yet..... And Oreo and Daisy are sold........ Does that help you any at all?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

I was thinking from Blaze/MissPriss, Blaze/Cocoa, or Blaze/Stardust????? What do you think? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Cade it's hard when we can't see an udder  you don't want a pretty buck if his momma has a not so nice udder... You want them to look nice, and have good udders behind him


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Cade it's hard when we can't see an udder  you don't want a pretty buck if his momma has a not so nice udder... You want them to look nice, and have good udders behind him


That would be Cocoa then.........

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

Do you happen to have a picture of her udder?


----------



## Emzi00

So I have exams tomorrow and Wednesday, fun stuff... I'm not ready for them :lol:


----------



## fishin816

No...... She freshened with a beautiful udder when showing was not even a thought I thought i would ever have...... So when she frsehens this summer, I i will get a pic. Gyspy and Cocoa are neck and neck for udders, I did get a pic of Gypsys, not clipped tho. I am keeping a buck from her (I just wanted one under my farm name that I can show) 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

good luck on your exams, Emma.


----------



## fishin816

How about this. I will pray and make reservations for the Doe Fairy for Cocoa. Then I will possibly make a reservation on the Olson Acres cross for a buck...... Breed those two, and keep a buck from them. Everyone like my plan? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

Is that Monica? I'm not a fan of her udder.


----------



## fishin816

Scottyhorse said:


> Is that Monica? I'm not a fan of her udder.


Yeah but I dont think it will hurt my herd....... I love the kids from that cross last year!




















Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

I think they should affect my herd in a positive way.

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

Dont you? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

Yep.


----------



## fishin816

I love the body lenght of the first buck! (First pic)........ That is a trait my herd needs fixed on, and they also need better back legs. Most of my herd has "posty" legs right? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

I would agree. Also steep rumps.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Hey anyone know of any good farms to get good boer does from in Southwest Washington or northern Oregon? We are moving and starting to want a couple more does for our herd...preferably paints or MAYBE dapples traditional is ok. I know Crossroads has started kidding but also wanting to see if anyone else knows of anyone in the Chat Thread.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I know nothing about boers.. Sorry.. Hope you find some though!


----------



## fishin816

Scottyhorse said:


> I would agree. Also steep rumps.


Yeah I know about that...... And I think that buck would fix it.

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

Leaning Tree is good, and in Washington. So is Capriole and Dust Devil Ranch. They would be farther but have very nice stock as well.


----------



## fishin816

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> Hey anyone know of any good farms to get good boer does from in Southwest Washington or northern Oregon? We are moving and starting to want a couple more does for our herd...preferably paints or MAYBE dapples traditional is ok. I know Crossroads has started kidding but also wanting to see if anyone else knows of anyone in the Chat Thread.


Toth Boer Goats (Pam) is on this forum and is in CA. And I know Crossroads is a great breeder up there. But I still know nothing about boer goats! Lol!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Thanks Skyla


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I need to sleep.... *yawn* 

Night y'all  :wave:


----------



## fishin816

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> Thanks Skyla


Skyla?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I need to sleep.... *yawn*
> 
> Night y'all  :wave:


GOOD NIGHT!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Yeah I'm assuming that's her name cause that's what it says in her signature. lol


----------



## fishin816

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> Yeah I'm assuming that's her name cause that's what it says in her signature. lol


But....... She said she didnt know anything about boers........ Lol! I am confused here!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

I made a thread about Carolina in the health and wellness section.


----------



## fishin816

Scottyhorse said:


> I made a thread about Carolina in the health and wellness section.


 I will check for spelling errors!!!! ROFL!!!!!!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno

fishin816 said:


> But....... She said she didnt know anything about boers........ Lol! I am confused here!


Skyla said she knew nothing about Boers.

Pam from Toth Boer Goats knows lots about Boers.


----------



## fishin816

Karen, how do I get to make Gypsy eat her safflower seeds and oil? She hates it and isnt eating because of it....... Or picks around the safflower as best as she can..... 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

That's cause she doesn't raise boers.


----------



## ksalvagno

Try not using the seeds. Just do like 1/4 teaspoon of the oil. Does she like peanut butter? Mix 1/4 teaspoon of the oil in peanut butter or something she really likes.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

I know I'm not Karen but try honey...it works wonders for our goats when we have to give them their herbs. lol


----------



## fishin816

ksalvagno said:


> Try not using the seeds. Just do like 1/4 teaspoon of the oil. Does she like peanut butter? Mix 1/4 teaspoon of the oil in peanut butter or something she really likes.


She LOVES molasses. She seems to eat the seeds better than the oil. She really loves BOSS, but I dont see how that would make her eat the oil..........

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> I know I'm not Karen but try honey...it works wonders for our goats when we have to give them their herbs. lol


HONEY! Thanks Megan! I have some in the milking room! Great idea!!!!!!!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'm going to have my mom get some molasses tomorrow after work so that I can add it to Carolina's water. That might give her a little more energy. She's got a little over a month left and now with this leg injury she is not doing well.


----------



## fishin816

Night everyone....... I am sleepy and need to sleep. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

That's not good. I'm worn out, the rest of Guinen's story is posted on her thread now. The second buckling is almost dry.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Wow Jill, sounds like you and Guinen had quite the night  :shocked:


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

No problem Cade! Molasses would work as well but I like honey, especially raw honey, because it is a natural probiotic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Aw congrats on the new babies goat hiker! What a day to have them too...it was raining and hailing cats and dogs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Good morning all  :wave:


----------



## nchen7

morning!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Good morning sleepy heads !!! I've been up since 4:00 am this morning 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## nchen7

why so early?


----------



## COgoatLover25

Traveling


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## nchen7

ooh. exciting! travelling today?


----------



## COgoatLover25

Yes, lots of time to read haha


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## fishin816

Morning everyone......... 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Goooood morning everyone!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

Everyone like my new avatar??????? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> Everyone like my new avatar???????
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Sorry but what is it???

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## fishin816

The picture by my stupid username 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

fishin816 said:


> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


HUMMMM????????

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> HUMMMM????????
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I know where it is!!! What is a picture of?

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## fishin816

COgoatLover25 said:


> I know where it is!!! What is a picture of?
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


Molly was being a camera ham!!!!!!!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> Molly was being a camera ham!!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I have a goat named Crystal who will stare at you for hours if you have a camera








Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## fishin816

COgoatLover25 said:


> I have a goat named Crystal who will stare at you for hours if you have a camera
> View attachment 59739
> 
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


That is too funny!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> That is too funny!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Yeah, she knows she's my favorite lol

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ugg! Little Perry knocked her disbudding this morning.. Blood everywhere!! It was like squirting from her head


----------



## COgoatLover25

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Ugg! Little Perry knocked her disbudding this morning.. Blood everywhere!! It was like squirting from her head


Awwwww , she ok?

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Ugg! Little Perry knocked her disbudding this morning.. Blood everywhere!! It was like squirting from her head


Is she ok??????

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

She left us without even letting us know!!


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## NubianFan

I am sure she is head bleeds always look so much worse than they actually are. She probably just went out to clean her up and check her


----------



## fishin816

The goats offered assistance with the painting yesterday.......... They all ended up with dabs of white all over their face..... 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> The goats offered assistance with the painting yesterday.......... They all ended up with dabs of white all over their face.....
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Lol, you should post pics

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah, she's fine.. We cauterized it and it's fine now  it was just a shock! Lol! I ran in the house to have my sister come out to help me bring the kids outside and I came out to that lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

COgoatLover25 said:


> She left us without even letting us know!!
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


Hehe! Sorry! I had to run to TSC and the feed store


----------



## COgoatLover25

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Hehe! Sorry! I had to run to TSC and the feed store


You left again!!!! Where's you go this time ?

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm going to another TSC to get CDT


----------



## fishin816

WHERE'D not WHERE'S!!!!!!!!!!! Get it right! ROFL!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I'm going to another TSC to get CDT


I need to give my herd a CDT shot again. Last time was in 2011.

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> WHERE'D not WHERE'S!!!!!!!!!!! Get it right! ROFL!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Same difference

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Scottyhorse

My Pygmy doe likes to drink paint.


----------



## COgoatLover25

You don't let her do you?


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Drink paint?? O.O Ummmmmm......


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

No :lol: Just when we're painting, if you leave paint unattended, she will drink it. For a while she was stripping off the paint from their shed and eating it!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Scottyhorse said:


> No :lol: Just when we're painting, if you leave paint unattended, she will drink it. For a while she was stripping off the paint from their shed and eating it!


Need to get her on that show, My Strange Addiction!

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Scottyhorse

:ROFL: She eats and drinks all sorts of weird things... Like turkey!


----------



## COgoatLover25

She doesn't like being a vegetarian lol


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

...well hey...I always knew goats were different but this...this is a brilliant goat. lol well ok idk brilliant might not be the right word :lol::laugh:


----------



## COgoatLover25

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> ...well hey...I always knew goats were different but this...this is a brilliant goat. lol well ok idk brilliant might not be the right word :lol::laugh:


Crazy is the word

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Yup that fits nicely lol


----------



## Scottyhorse

:slapfloor: She is crazy that one!!

So, in a bit of a dilemma. My old do is due April 18th. She always delivers at might, 12-1 AM. My friends sleep over for her birthday is April 18th! I'm not sure what I will do. I really really want to be there for the birth because she is getting older and I don't like them to deliver by themselves in general, BUT I don't want to miss the party either because it will be really fun :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

How old is she?


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

She might be due April 18 but will she give birth then...lol I have hardly ever seen does give birth on their actual due date.


----------



## Scottyhorse

COgoatLover25 said:


> How old is she?


She will be 11 sometime this summer. I'd have to look at her papers.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Scottyhorse said:


> She will be 11 sometime this summer. I'd have to look at her papers.


so how long do you usually go before retiring them?


----------



## fishin816

COgoatLover25 said:


> so how long do you usually go before retiring them?


Usually about 10yrs.

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

How come you're still going?


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Scottyhorse

fishin816 said:


> Usually about 10yrs.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Well it really depends on the goat... This will probably be her last year.. A lot of breeders go to 12 years... If I get a doeling I will retire her and she can probably stick around till she goes to the big green pasture up in the sky... But we'll see.


----------



## fishin816

COgoatLover25 said:


> How come you're still going?
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


Jill of Goathiker land~

I am ordering that feed~ and it comes in textured and pellet. Which would be better for the does? I got two companies all confused so now i have to get ANOTHER new feed, so sweet or pellet?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

Scottyhorse said:


> Well it really depends on the goat... This will probably be her last year.. A lot of breeders go to 12 years... If I get a doeling I will retire her and she can probably stick around till she goes to the big green pasture up in the sky... But we'll see.


I am retiring my doe Sweetie at 8 yrs old.........

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'd get pellet so that they can't pick out what they want.


----------



## Scottyhorse

fishin816 said:


> I am retiring my doe Sweetie at 8 yrs old.........
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Is she not aging well?


----------



## fishin816

Scottyhorse said:


> I'd get pellet so that they can't pick out what they want.


Thanks

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

Scottyhorse said:


> Is she not aging well?


No she is agong very well. She is six now. She gets so FAT and she cannot walk when she is pregnant. I just want to spoil her and make her old and ripe.

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

Oh my goodness I am so confused right now. So anyone remember that person who texted me about the two Nigerian does and they wanted to come get them that day? The persons sons ended up coming home with two piglets so they ended up not getting them... So I get an email with someone interested in the goats WITH THE SAME number!!!!


----------



## fishin816

Scottyhorse said:


> Oh my goodness I am so confused right now. So anyone remember that person who texted me about the two Nigerian does and they wanted to come get them that day? The persons sons ended up coming home with two piglets so they ended up not getting them... So I get an email with someone interested in the goats WITH THE SAME number!!!!


Same area code?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

Yes it's the same number.


----------



## fishin816

Do you think they resent it on accident? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

I doubt it, the email was new and the texts were from a couple weeks ago.


----------



## fishin816

Scottyhorse said:


> I doubt it, the email was new and the texts were from a couple weeks ago.


Hummmm........... *thinks*

Could you reply back and see what they are talking about?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

I did. 

I have an assignment for English, and it's pretty easy. Write a paragraph using two sources about why a chosen career would be a good choice for you. I can't find any good sources for why being a vet would be a good choice for me. I'll have to keep looking...


----------



## sassykat6181

Scottyhorse said:


> :slapfloor: She is crazy that one!!
> 
> So, in a bit of a dilemma. My old do is due April 18th. She always delivers at might, 12-1 AM. My friends sleep over for her birthday is April 18th! I'm not sure what I will do. I really really want to be there for the birth because she is getting older and I don't like them to deliver by themselves in general, BUT I don't want to miss the party either because it will be really fun :lol:


I got a camera for $40 shipped off eBay. I set it up in the kidding stall and I can watch from my phone anywhere. Maybe you could get one for peace of mind


----------



## COgoatLover25

sassykat6181 said:


> I got a camera for $40 shipped off eBay. I set it up in the kidding stall and I can watch from my phone anywhere. Maybe you could get one for peace of mind


Can you PM me the brand and what kind you got ? I really really need one of those

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I don't have phone :/ That would work though. But I wouldn't have anyone to drive me back to the house at 1 AM :lol:

The wild onions or whatever they are are sprouting in the yard. Yummy. Goats like them too!


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> I did.
> 
> I have an assignment for English, and it's pretty easy. Write a paragraph using two sources about why a chosen career would be a good choice for you. I can't find any good sources for why being a vet would be a good choice for me. I'll have to keep looking...


I could be a source..  " Being a vet would be good choice for Sydney because she loves animals and knows how to take care of them, not to mention she already takes care of a various assortment of them." - Emma Bruzewski :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

:lol: If only... :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Pffft... I'm a legit source! :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

:slapfloor: It has to be a book, website, or something like that. You, sadly, are not a website :lol: I found my sources though


----------



## Emzi00

Cool beans.  I think interviews are counted as sources? I had to do an essay a while back, and I believe that was one of the options... it had a weird way to cite it though :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh:

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=-_xUIDRxdmc


----------



## Scottyhorse

Link didn't work.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Holy crap what a day! 
At 10am I was out brushing the horses, then I hear this god awful sound, I heard it again and realised it was a goat! I go running up to the house and it's Hyacinth that's screaming, she's laying down, got a buck kid behind her, he wasn't moving so I thought he was dead, then I saw him blink! So I grabbed him up by the back legs and swung him a few times, a TON of snot and goo came out his nose and mouth. Still not breathing... swung him a few more times and smacked him on the back a few times and gave him air. About 10 minutes of that and he was breathing on his own, rapid and gurgling but breathing. 
Then she pops out a TINY doeling, haven't weighed her yet, but I'm guessing she's about 1-1.5lbs.
She was extremely gurgly, but fine now. 
Next was a huge buckling, back legs first. He was coughing as he breathed for about the first half hour of life.
All are ok now, I had to tube them because none would nurse and she's laying down a lot.
And I'm on constant watch because she keeps pawing to lay down and her foot keeps striking them. She also lays on them a lot, I may have to take the tiniest one and bottle feed her. Between her and the biggest buck, its like the difference of a cricket and the Hulk! 
Pics soon...


----------



## Emzi00

Busy day! :shocked: Glad to hear everyone is okay, though!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I think I'm going to name the doe Remi, short for Remembrance (Alice would have been her aunt)


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Here is a couple quick pics of the tiny tots.


----------



## fishin816

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Holy crap what a day!
> At 10am I was out brushing the horses, then I hear this god awful sound, I heard it again and realised it was a goat! I go running up to the house and it's Hyacinth that's screaming, she's laying down, got a buck kid behind her, he wasn't moving so I thought he was dead, then I saw him blink! So I grabbed him up by the back legs and swung him a few times, a TON of snot and goo came out his nose and mouth. Still not breathing... swung him a few more times and smacked him on the back a few times and gave him air. About 10 minutes of that and he was breathing on his own, rapid and gurgling but breathing.
> Then she pops out a TINY doeling, haven't weighed her yet, but I'm guessing she's about 1-1.5lbs.
> She was extremely gurgly, but fine now.
> Next was a huge buckling, back legs first. He was coughing as he breathed for about the first half hour of life.
> All are ok now, I had to tube them because none would nurse and she's laying down a lot.
> And I'm on constant watch because she keeps pawing to lay down and her foot keeps striking them. She also lays on them a lot, I may have to take the tiniest one and bottle feed her. Between her and the biggest buck, its like the difference of a cricket and the Hulk!
> Pics soon...


Was that Babbete that had babies?????? I bet Emma is excited if that is the case.......

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

The buck with the biggest blaze was first, then the doe, then the bigger buck.


----------



## fishin816

BOERS! Ok then....... Not alpines! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

fishin816 said:


> Was that Babbete that had babies?????? I bet Emma is excited if that is the case.....


No, my boer doe Hyacinth. Babette isn't due til the 31st, and I have a strong suspicion she only has a tiny single in there.


----------



## COgoatLover25

that little girl is tiny!


----------



## fishin816

That girl is tiny!!!!!!!!! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Pfft... Babette will have triplet does... two cou noirs and a pied. You'll decide you only want two, so you'll keep a cou noir and the pied, upon seeing how nice the babies turned out, Kristi will want the remaining one. Then all three will go on and get their championship, the pied will earn her milk star and your cou noir will get the SG stuff... the pied will live until eight years old, where she will be mauled by a bear because someone forgot to close the gate. Kristi's will live until 14 years old and die of natural causes, and your other one will die at five years of polio, despite your great efforts to save her. And the pied will be named Baby Grey.


----------



## Emzi00

That's a lot of baby!


----------



## Scottyhorse

The doeling is sooo tiny :shocked: What a crazy day! 

Poor Carolina is miserable


----------



## fishin816

Emzi00 said:


> Pfft... Babette will have triplet does... two cou noirs and a pied. You'll decide you only want two, so you'll keep a cou noir and the pied, upon seeing how nice the babies turned out, Kristi will want the remaining one. Then all three will go on and get their championship, the pied will earn her milk star and your cou noir will get the SG stuff... the pied will live until eight years old, where she will be mauled by a bear because someone forgot to close the gate. Kristi's will live until 14 years old and die of natural causes, and your other one will die at five years of polio, despite your great efforts to save her. And the pied will be named Baby Grey.


What in the world are you speaking of?????

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

I sent an animal to Rainbow Bridge today........... 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

fishin816 said:


> What in the world are you speaking of?????
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Well, I would say "inside joke", but I'm not quite sure if I'm "in" enough with Lacie yet... :laugh:


----------



## Emzi00

fishin816 said:


> I sent an animal to Rainbow Bridge today...........
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


What kind of animal?


----------



## Scottyhorse

fishin816 said:


> I sent an animal to Rainbow Bridge today...........
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


???


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Pfft... Babette will have triplet does... two cou noirs and a pied. You'll decide you only want two, so you'll keep a cou noir and the pied, upon seeing how nice the babies turned out, Kristi will want the remaining one. Then all three will go on and get their championship, the pied will earn her milk star and your cou noir will get the SG stuff... the pied will live until eight years old, where she will be mauled by a bear because someone forgot to close the gate. Kristi's will live until 14 years old and die of natural causes, and your other one will die at five years of polio, despite your great efforts to save her. And the pied will be named Baby Grey.


That's a good story.... AND SUPER CRAZY! :lol: :ROFL:

The first dream I had about babettes kids was there was only one large Cou Clair doeling. The second dream I had, the other night, she had two bucklings, predominantly white, on was minimally pied like Babs, the other was like a reverse Sundgau... odd.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I hope Carolina has two black and white doelings like in my dream


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Well, I would say "inside joke", but I'm not quite sure if I'm "in" enough with Lacie yet... :laugh:


Not all the way, but close. You're almost in the loop  :lol: I'll consider you "in" once I feel like I can tell you the twelve dollar story


----------



## fishin816

Scottyhorse said:


> ???


Snake

I was taking Pix and Dime for a walk........ I was gonna sit down under the apple tree for a second, when I squatted down, this long snake slithered around the tree. Luckily, I had left the apple picker in the tree from last summer, and I grabbed the apple picker, and beat the thing to death. And its nerves kept moving and I kept beating it until it stopped squirming....... LOL! Poor thing! Then I threw it into the pond!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> That's a good story.... AND SUPER CRAZY! :lol: :ROFL:
> 
> The first dream I had about babettes kids was there was only one large Cou Clair doeling. The second dream I had, the other night, she had two bucklings, predominantly white, on was minimally pied like Babs, the other was like a reverse Sundgau... odd.


Super crazy? You don't say... :ROFL: Notice yours were the ones dying...

Reverse sundgau... interesting... onder: You have strange dreams, no one got killed....


----------



## fishin816

I beat a snake to its doom today....... 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I had a dream, the same night I dreamed about the babette bucklings. I had a dream Hyacinth had trips, but I was going crazy because I woke up before I knew they were bucks or does! :lol:

Hopefully we all get the babies we're hoping for.

I'm gonna put an ad on craigslist for moon's bucks... I'm done with them :lol: They can be somebody's bottle kids


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Not all the way, but close. You're almost in the loop  :lol: I'll consider you "in" once I feel like I can tell you the twelve dollar story


Still yearning to hear that one :lol: Must have quite a backstory.... So what would one have to do to hear this story?  :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> You have strange dreams, no one got killed....


Oh no, that's every night in between! :ROFL:


----------



## fishin816

I BEAT A SNAKE TO ITS DOOM 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno

Congrats on the kids, Lacie. That size difference is unbelievable. Glad everyone is ok.


----------



## Emzi00

fishin816 said:


> I BEAT A SNAKE TO ITS DOOM
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Ehh, I've done better...


----------



## sassykat6181

COgoatLover25 said:


> Can you PM me the brand and what kind you got ? I really really need one of those
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


Here's the thread I started 
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/showthread.php?t=163389


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Oh no, that's every night in between! :ROFL:


Sounds like my dreams, an occasional goat and tons of death..  :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Updated Carolina's thread... http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f186/pregnant-doe-limping-163675/index3.html


----------



## fishin816

Emzi00 said:


> Ehh, I've done better...


What have you done that is better than maiming a snake?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ok, so the scale says,
Doe: 3lbs 8oz
1st buck: 5lbs 12oz
2nd buck: 8lbs 4oz.


----------



## Emzi00

fishin816 said:


> What have you done that is better than maiming a snake?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Well, there was the time a chicken scratched me, so I chopped off it's head and skinned it with my fingers alone... then there was the time my neighbors roo was being a total butt, so I shot it a couple times with my 22 and threw it in the river... then there was that sunday morning when a squirrel made the mistake of running into my front yard, so I grabbed my gun, and in my pajamas, shot it like five times.... or when I trapped that **** and it took three shots at point blank... or when I skinned a **** right before a dance.... need I say more?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Jeeze Emma. 

Something I learned today.. Chicken blood smells!!! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

I know, I can be violent. :lol:

I've known that for quite some time... I kinda like it.... Ya know that a chicken can still make chicken noises with its head chopped off? I found that quite interesting...


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> I know, I can be violent. :lol:
> 
> I've known that for quite some time... I kinda like it.... Ya know that a chicken can still make chicken noises with its head chopped off? I found that quite interesting...


Ok, you are very weird lol Everybody run from her !!!:horse:


----------



## Emzi00

I know I'm weird(and awkward, and warped, etc..), and I'm dang proud of it too.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> I know I'm weird(and awkward, and warped, etc..), and I'm dang proud of it too.


Sounds like what people think of me when they first meet me lol


----------



## fishin816

Emzi00 said:


> I know, I can be violent. :lol:
> 
> I've known that for quite some time... I kinda like it.... Ya know that a chicken can still make chicken noises with its head chopped off? I found that quite interesting...


You are starting to scare me

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> You are starting to scare me
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


boo! run away !


----------



## Emzi00

fishin816 said:


> You are starting to scare me
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Good  Gives me a little edge.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Carolina is going to the vets on Thursday at 10:40.


----------



## nchen7

Sydney, glad to hear Carolina is heading to the vet. hope he can figure out what's going on with her.

Lacie, glad all the babies made it. that doeling is sooooo teenie!!


----------



## fishin816

I am gonna revive the thread with some goaty talk now. 

Is it safe to give one month pregnant does a Bo-Se? And a copper bolus? And a Replamin plus gel? Because I was gonna revive them before they kid 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## sassykat6181

I do BoSe, copper bolus and CDT 4 weeks prior to kidding


----------



## NubianFan

Ok Ni, Jill and Karen and Lacie, and anyone else that wants to chime in, I have a prego "human" friend who is having morning, noon, and night sickness. Any herbal or home remedies for her to try?


----------



## NubianFan

AND..... drumroll please...... I have a BIG opportunity looming. So please pray that it turns out the way I want it to.


----------



## fishin816

sassykat6181 said:


> I do BoSe, copper bolus and CDT 4 weeks prior to kidding


Has it hurt them any at all?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

NubianFan said:


> AND..... drumroll please...... I have a BIG opportunity looming. So please pray that it turns out the way I want it to.


what is it?


----------



## nchen7

NubianFan said:


> Ok Ni, Jill and Karen and Lacie, and anyone else that wants to chime in, I have a prego "human" friend who is having morning, noon, and night sickness. Any herbal or home remedies for her to try?


ginger!!! I'm sure there's others. I wonder if those pregnancy tonics help? like the ones on Mollys or Fir Meadow?


----------



## nchen7

NubianFan said:


> AND..... drumroll please...... I have a BIG opportunity looming. So please pray that it turns out the way I want it to.


hoping all goes the way you expect! ray:


----------



## fishin816

Mollys or Fir Meadows for people? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

yea, any of the herb mixes can be used for people.


----------



## NubianFan

Ni I suggested they buy ginger ale and candied ginger, I am talking to her hubby and he says they already thought of the ginger ale too and she is guzzling it.


----------



## fishin816

NubianFan said:


> Ok Ni, Jill and Karen and Lacie, and anyone else that wants to chime in, I have a prego "human" friend who is having morning, noon, and night sickness. Any herbal or home remedies for her to try?


"Human" meaning?????

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I had nausea for months with my first son. It was liquid mostly that did it. I learned to have saltines every where, croutons work too. Eat a couple before sitting up when you wake up and snack on them before drinking anything. Water was especially bad for me, the only thing I could keep down was V-8 juice so, that's what I drank. I learned to eat 7 or 8 tiny meals a day, never to fill up. Sucking on natural Peppermint candies helped too.


----------



## fishin816

goathiker said:


> I had nausea for months with my first son. It was liquid mostly that did it. I learned to have saltines every where, croutons work too. Eat a couple before sitting up when you wake up and snack on them before drinking anything. Water was especially bad for me, the only thing I could keep down was V-8 juice so, that's what I drank. I learned to eat 7 or 8 tiny meals a day, never to fill up. Sucking on natural Peppermint candies helped too.


*Mouth drops to floor*

Do you know everything? Whatever Jill says is GOLD. So listen to her

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

NubianFan said:


> Ni I suggested they buy ginger ale and candied ginger, I am talking to her hubby and he says they already thought of the ginger ale too and she is guzzling it.


maybe not so much with the sugar....that may cause too much acid in the tummy and make the belly feel worse. try some natural ginger grated into a glass (with peppermint can be good too), pour boiling water over top, and steep for 20 min. then if need a bit of sweetness, add honey to taste.


----------



## NubianFan

With my daughter I kept saltines and at the first sign of queasy I would eat a couple and it passed everytime I told her that too a couple weeks ago when I saw her and told her to eat a lot of tiny meals. She says she tried that and it didnt help


----------



## NubianFan

LOL human meaning human Cade. LOL


----------



## goathiker

Sleepy babies


----------



## Everfree

Ditto. She should never let her stomach get empty. I'd keep packets of oyster crackers and almonds in my purse. Something sweet, like fruit, helped give my blood sugar a boost before I got to the point where I felt sick. Gatorade or any other electrolyte drink is important, especially if she's having trouble keeping food down. Water will just flush salts out of her body, making her feel even worse.


Everfree Farm
Kiko and Nubian


----------



## NubianFan

aaawwww sweet babies....
and Jill I love v-8


----------



## nchen7

snuggly babies!!! I love!!!!!

bleh....tomato juice. I've never liked it. esp tomato juice with clam juice in it.....


----------



## fishin816

NubianFan said:


> LOL human meaning human Cade. LOL


LOL!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

Snuggly cute babies! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

YUCK that clamato stuff is NASTY!!!!


----------



## goathiker

My mom was an RN and she told me as long as I held my food for 1/2 an hour, I would get most of the nutrition out it. I don't know if that is still considered right but, I didn't starve to death. It finally went away when I was about 7 months pregnant. 

Warm jello is good too. Just made like the instructions but, drank warm. I've saved Parvo puppies with that...


----------



## nchen7

I can't have shellfish, so I've never had the opportunity to taste it, but it doesn't smell great. esp the day after having a few, and your friends are drinking bloody cesars. bleh!


----------



## NubianFan

wow that is interesting. I will pass all you guys ideas along to her


----------



## NubianFan

that's me Ni I bought some to try it, opened it and me and daughter nearly gagged from the smell. So I never actually got any in my mouth.


----------



## nchen7

goathiker said:


> My mom was an RN and she told me as long as I held my food for 1/2 an hour, I would get most of the nutrition out it. I don't know if that is still considered right but, I didn't starve to death. It finally went away when I was about 7 months pregnant.
> 
> Warm jello is good too. Just made like the instructions but, drank warm. I've saved Parvo puppies with that...


I heard that too....can't remember from where.....

warm jello? is it the gelatin that helps with upset bellies?


----------



## nchen7

NubianFan said:


> that's me Ni I bought some to try it, opened it and me and daughter nearly gagged from the smell. So I never actually got any in my mouth.


 clam juice is just not right IMO.


----------



## sassykat6181

fishin816 said:


> Has it hurt them any at all?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


No silly, it's good for them and the kids too


----------



## goathiker

nchen7 said:


> I heard that too....can't remember from where.....
> 
> warm jello? is it the gelatin that helps with upset bellies?


Yeah because it isn't really a liquid. It helps coat the food in your stomach.


----------



## nchen7

just weird....the thought of drinking warm jello.


----------



## fishin816

Would the bolus and BoSe hurt if they have already had a bolus and a sel gel? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

Is it weird that I am craving jello now? Not warm jello but still....


----------



## nchen7

not weird....I want some jello too now..... my favourite was red.


----------



## sassykat6181

fishin816 said:


> Would the bolus and BoSe hurt if they have already had a bolus and a sel gel?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Only you can decide what your goats need. I have high iron in my well, and it sucks the copper right out of my goats. They start fish tail and rusty color after two months  Not sure on the gel.


----------



## fishin816

sassykat6181 said:


> Only you can decide what your goats need. I have high iron in my well, and it sucks the copper right out of my goats. They start fish tail and rusty color after two months  Not sure on the gel.


I think I will just give the Rep. + Gel and Bose.

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Not to burden you Jill, but Hyacinth still has a kid in there, I feel it every time I feel her stomach. She hasn't dropped the placenta yet, I gave her 1cc every 45 minutes and NOTHING was happening, not anything. So I gave her 2cc again and a teeny bit of the placenta came out.
I've reached in 4 times myself to find the kid, and I can't get past what feel like a huge blob of the placenta. It feels like its blocking the way. 
I had my sister try too, she felt the same thing and couldn't get past it to find the kid.
I gave her 4cc of oxytocin a little while ago, all at once, she layed down and pushed a few times and then nothing still.
She's not delivering the other kid or expelling the afterbirth. She has about 6 inches hanging out, and thats all.
She's had 8cc's today all together, she has gotten up to drink but that's all.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Cade I do the Bo-Se along with my CD-T.. Not sure though if you already gave your guys the gel.. And I've done the copper too with no problems 

Hope you can safely get that kid out Lacie


----------



## goathiker

Wow, I don't know Lacie, I just spent 12 hours getting a placenta out of Guinen. I weighted it with a pop bottle and still it took forever. Is the kid alive?


----------



## nchen7

Lacie, I hope Hyacinth gets that placenta and baby out soon.


----------



## NubianFan

Oh shoot Lacie, Praying she gets that baby out of there!! Do you have a vet worth their snuff anywhere around you?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I don't know if it's alive or not, I haven't been able to feel her kids moving the entire pregnancy. It feels like a good size kid, I think what I'm feeling through her stomach is the spine and head.
Still no other progress, just laying down and groaning. 
Should I give her another shot and wait a few then go in again? I'm not sure when you should stop giving more oxy, all I've ever heard from dairy people is every half hour till they're out. But that seems very excessive. 
What's puzzling me is why the placenta isn't dropping...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

No goat vets anywhere near, closest one is an hour away and me and her are on sort of nemesis terms.... that and I don't have the money to spend right now..


----------



## nchen7

Lacie, here are some home/natural remedies from the Totally Natural Goat fb page:

Red Raspberry Leaf tea with raw honey
Ground Ivy
Catnip
Basil
Dong Quai

You will want to use them in tincture or tea (aka infusion) form to get them into the system quickly.

TEA: 1 tsp of herb to 1 cup of water. Distilled water offers the best results since it pulls more out of the herbs than any other type of water, but any other type of drinkable water will do in a pinch. (steep for 20 min)

hope that helps.....


----------



## nchen7

I'm headed to bed. Lacie, I hope to see good news in the morning. best of luck to you and Hyacinth. :hug:

nite nite everyone!


----------



## fishin816

I am just gonna give the rep gel, and the bose. The gel should cover the copper, (5200ppm), and it has 60ppm selenium. But I think I will give the bose along with it. I wont give the bolus 


I hope you can get the kid out safe Lacie!!!!!!! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno

Is there any way to push the blob back in so you can get in better? It really sounds like the kid is blocking the way for everything to come out.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

The blob of stuff I'm feeling is about 10 inches in, I'm so afraid of pushing anything back after I accidentally tore one of my does uterus trying to get a kid out several years back.
Once I'm about ten inches in, I cant get past the blob of stuff.


----------



## fishin816

A little off topic....... But is anyone else watching The Little Couple right now? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Who has time to watch TV right now. Just not happening here.


----------



## fishin816

goathiker said:


> Who has time to watch TV right now. Just not happening here.


Me. I like watching TV after tending to the stock all day

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

fishin816 said:


> Me. I like watching TV after tending to the stock all day
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Cade I love ya darlin', but i think what Jill means is it is a little inappropriate to ask about a tv show when someone's goat is in the middle of a very difficult and possibly tragic birth. It just isn't the time or the place to worry about tv. Most everyone here is fixated on trying to help Lacie figure this thing out or pray that things get better soon.


----------



## NubianFan

I didn't mean that to come off rough, but just consider how you would feel in Lacie's shoes, if one of your beloved sweeties was in trouble. You wouldn't want to hear about a tv show.


----------



## fishin816

NubianFan said:


> Cade I love ya darlin', but i think what Jill means is it is a little inappropriate to ask about a tv show when someone's goat is in the middle of a very difficult and possibly tragic birth. It just isn't the time or the place to worry about tv. Most everyone here is fixated on trying to help Lacie figure this thing out or pray that things get better soon.


Oh ok. Got it then. ;-)

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

NubianFan said:


> I didn't mean that to come off rough, but just consider how you would feel in Lacie's shoes, if one of your beloved sweeties was in trouble. You wouldn't want to hear about a tv show.


No I get it. I didnt think about it.

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

It is okay, it is all part of growing up. That's how we learn.


----------



## NubianFan

And Lacie I wish I knew what to do or say that would help but being that I have a LOT less experience than you I haven't a clue, so I will just hope and pray things turn around quickly for you and Hyacinth.


----------



## fishin816

There are no vets around? I would be scared to death if one of my goaties had that! 

I dont know how to help you...... I will pray that your doe and her baby is ok! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Few more inches of the placenta is hanging out now. She's totally uninterested in the kids for the most part, when she's up she looks at them and licks them, but goes right back to laying down, poor girl is exhausted, I tried to get past the blob again now that a bit more is hanging out, but still no luck. I can't push it back easily, and I'm scared to death to try further. I can't understand why it isn't detaching, in the past I've given 1cc and they drop it all in a half hour.


----------



## NubianFan

it just seems like there has been a lot of weird things lately


----------



## NubianFan

But it is good more is hanging out. Hopefully the weight will begin pulling more out by gravity.


----------



## ksalvagno

Is there any way to try and pull apart the blob stuff or somehow figure out an edge to pull on? Can you get you hand on enough of the blob and figure if a kid is in it? Could the blob be pulled out like it would change shape going through the cervix?


----------



## ksalvagno

My only other thought is to flush and see if that would help the placenta.


----------



## goathiker

Guinen is finally up after 24 hours. I think she was so swollen the placenta was pinched. I hung a 3/4 full 20 oz bottle on hers to act like a water bubble. Perhaps something like that would help? 

On another note. I'm going to have to break Crystal kids to bottle so that she can be put down. She is not going to recover and will soon be septic and in a lot of pain. I knew better, she had nursed off a mastitic dam. Happens every time. 

So, I'm really not good for much right now.


----------



## fishin816

Night everyone. I will hope and pray that your doe gets through this safe Lacie! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno

I am so sorry Jill. That is just heartbreaking.


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Cade


----------



## fishin816

goathiker said:


> Guinen is finally up after 24 hours. I think she was so swollen the placenta was pinched. I hung a 3/4 full 20 oz bottle on hers to act like a water bubble. Perhaps something like that would help?
> 
> On another note. I'm going to have to break Crystal kids to bottle so that she can be put down. She is not going to recover and will soon be septic and in a lot of pain. I knew better, she had nursed off a mastitic dam. Happens every time.
> 
> So, I'm really not good for much right now.


So sorry about Crystal Jill!

Now I am going to bed ;-)

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

ksalvagno said:


> Is there any way to try and pull apart the blob stuff or somehow figure out an edge to pull on? Can you get you hand on enough of the blob and figure if a kid is in it? Could the blob be pulled out like it would change shape going through the cervix?


The placenta that's hanging out is attached to the blob of stuff. It doesn't feel like a kid is in the blob, if you were to fold the afterbirth up several times, then twist and wad it into a blob, with whats hanging out being the end of it, that's what it feels like in there. With the small lumps and all as well.
The blob feel is almost straight in 10 inches approx. but the kid feels low.

I tied a knot in what's hanging out so its not dragging. There's about a foot of it hanging out.
She gets up and squats for a long period, stands straight, arches, squats, stands like a doe does when you pinch them down, squats, repeat.
Then back to laying down and groaning.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sorry about Crystal, that's heartbreaking.


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, but better to do it now before she suffers. 

What about putting her hind end high and seeing if the placenta will unravel back inside? You want to make sure not to lose what you've gained though.


----------



## wendylou

Lacie I hope and pray everything will go ok!!!! I'm sending you my strength! You sound like you are doing all you can. 


Wendy Lou


----------



## wendylou

I don't know if I would do anymore oxytocin. I know this happened to one of the cows on the farm, Mr. Peter cut the placenta outside the vulva and gave the cow a dose of penicillin and them another dose 12 hours later to help prevent infection. I do hope everything is ok 


Wendy Lou


----------



## Scottyhorse

Oh no Jill, I am so sorry about Crystal! That is really sad  Our Pygmy doe became septic after rupturing her uterus during birth, luckily she made it through but it was really hard on her and us  Feel bad for you and the kids...

Lacie, I sure hope that Hyacinth delivers the afterbirth and the kid! That's gotta be really scary, I have no idea what I would do, especially with no vet!!!

Carolina got moved to the barn via wheelbarrow (that was a fiasco) and Betty is in with her. After the first few mins of wondering whats going on, it looks like Carolina is much calmer and relaxed than when she was in the pen. Betty on the other hand is out of her mind. I'm going to go check on them in a little bit. 

On April 4th at one of the feed stores here they are having a 4-H Animal Nutrition Clinic, and you get a free bag of show feed! Hopefully I can go to that


----------



## goathiker

Oh yeah, free is always good. Here 24 hours old.


----------



## Scottyhorse

He has an adorable face!


----------



## goathiker

I can't get a clear picture of the other one, he never stands still under the light.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Carolina is starting to get a little udder! She is due in about 5 weeks. Belly is also really big. Still thinking twins, maybe small triplets. Is it normal for her ligs to feel kinda loose already?


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, it's hormones that does that. I've had them fool me by losing their ligs when they pass their mucus plug.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Ah, I think she was loosing her plug today because she had some discharge.


----------



## nchen7

Jill, I'm sorry about Crystal. how devastating.

Lacie, I hope there was some headway with Hyacinth. Been thinking about you and your doe all night long! Update us when you can... :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh Jill I'm so sorry  :hug: 

Lacie how's your doe doing? Hope all is going well..


----------



## fishin816

So sorry about Crystall Jill!!!!!! 

LACIE!!!!!! How is your doe doing today?!?! Any good news????


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Snow day!


----------



## fishin816

littlegoatgirl said:


> Snow day!


WHAT? It is SPRING BREAK here!!!!!!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Ugh Oregon weather...glorious and warm yesterday...foggy cold and dark today...I'm not amused weather!! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

same here. was rainy this morning, and now it's cloudy. I don't wanna take the goats out b/c I feel like it may rain again and I have to leave this afternoon. don't want them stuck out in the rain....


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Well never mind looks like it might be nice today after all...lol








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, still nothing note worthy of an update, nothing more has passed or changed.
I took her kids away because she wouldn't stop pawing around them, and laying on them. That and none of them would nurse.
I'm going to start her on antibiotics and try to flush her today, see what happens. Hope we get somewhere with that.


----------



## fishin816

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well, still nothing note worthy of an update, nothing more has passed or changed.
> I took her kids away because she wouldn't stop pawing around them, and laying on them. That and none of them would nurse.
> I'm going to start her on antibiotics and try to flush her today, see what happens. Hope we get somewhere with that.


I hope she gets better Lacie

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno

Hopefully with flushing, it will take care of it.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Karen, I have a jar of uterine boluses for cows, I can dissolve one in sterile water and make the flush, they expired last year though, do you think it will still be ok?


----------



## ksalvagno

I have been told by my vet that solid things like pills have a longer shelf life. So it may be alright. I have always just put Betadine in the sterile saline solution to look like weak tea. We always flushed 3 days in a row with that for alpacas.


----------



## nchen7

Oh Lacie, I hope Hyacinth gets better soon.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

ksalvagno said:


> I have been told by my vet that solid things like pills have a longer shelf life. So it may be alright. I have always just put Betadine in the sterile saline solution to look like weak tea. We always flushed 3 days in a row with that for alpacas.


I have the betadine scrub, but not the solution. It's basically the same thing though right, I mean the scrub has no scrub stuff it's just like a thin syrupy consistency.


----------



## fishin816

Karen~ 

How do I give DE to goats?????? Do I put it on like Sevin Dust??????? Let them eat it????? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Cade you can give it both ways.. Why are you giving it to them? If for external parasites then dust them with it.. I have heard people feed it to help with internal parasites.. Don't know if it works.. But in that case you can top dress their grain or add it to their minerals


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Cade you can give it both ways.. Why are you giving it to them? If for external parasites then dust them with it.. I have heard people feed it to help with internal parasites.. Don't know if it works.. But in that case you can top dress their grain or add it to their minerals


 I just got some to have on hand. Just wanted to know how to know how to give it just in case

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno

Yes the scrub would be the same thing. Just more sudsy.


----------



## fishin816

I am gonna make a little home remedy....... For bloat and stuff........ 

ACV
Baking soda 
Electrolytes 
Probios 
Honey 
Salt 
And water 

Just as a booster.....


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ah  
I try to keep it on hand  I sprinkle it on the ground after I clean the pens if it's been real wet and icky to kill off icky bugs and such... Try and help keep worm loads down.. And I like to dust the floor of the stalls when I clean them out too


----------



## ksalvagno

I don't use DE on or in the goats. I put it down on the floor after cleaning out the stall. I haven't found it to be effective when I have tried it on goats. Be careful with them eating it since they can get it in their lungs.


----------



## fishin816

ksalvagno said:


> I don't use DE on or in the goats. I put it down on the floor after cleaning out the stall. I haven't found it to be effective when I have tried it on goats. Be careful with them eating it since they can get it in their lungs.


But I CAN dust them with ut right?

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I was just gonna say be careful about breathing it in.. For both you and the goats


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I was just gonna say be careful about breathing it in.. For both you and the goats


Kk....... But.... How can they eat it if they cant breathe it?

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

When I used it that way I put a little in their minerals.... 

I mixed it together out side, then have it to them once the dust died down.. And didn't have any problems that way..


----------



## fishin816

Anyone like my home booster? 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno

fishin816 said:


> But I CAN dust them with ut right?


Yes you can dust them with it. Certainly won't hurt anything. I just read that you really need to be careful about not letting it get in their lungs.

As far as your home remedy, really not sure. All the stuff is good for them but you may as well do one of the homemade electrolytes that you have a good chance on the goat drinking willingly. Plus you want to be sure on amounts of everything used so you don't cause more problems.


----------



## goathiker

Yeah and I want to be there when you try to mix the vinegar and soda together, just to see your face.


----------



## fishin816

ksalvagno said:


> Yes you can dust them with it. Certainly won't hurt anything. I just read that you really need to be careful about not letting it get in their lungs.
> 
> As far as your home remedy, really not sure. All the stuff is good for them but you may as well do one of the homemade electrolytes that you have a good chance on the goat drinking willingly. Plus you want to be sure on amounts of everything used so you don't cause more problems.


How about equal amounts of each in the syringe?????

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

goathiker said:


> Yeah and I want to be there when you try to mix the vinegar and soda together, just to see your face.


I'd like to be there too lol


----------



## fishin816

goathiker said:


> Yeah and I want to be there when you try to mix the vinegar and soda together, just to see your face.


Would it fizz??????

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> Would it fizz??????
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


no, what makes you think that?! :lol::eyeroll:


----------



## fishin816

COgoatLover25 said:


> no, what makes you think that?! :lol::eyeroll:


I want to expirennt with it anyway!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> I want to expirennt with it anyway!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


You should video your face for us lol


----------



## goathiker

Wear safety glasses please.


----------



## fishin816

COgoatLover25 said:


> You should video your face for us lol


I should!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

LOL will it fizz.... *giggles*


----------



## fishin816

goathiker said:


> Wear goggles please.


LOL!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno

I wouldn't do equal amounts. You will have to do a lot of experimenting to get the amounts right. You can get an idea of amounts from the homemade electrolytes recipes. The baking soda should be separate.


----------



## fishin816

ksalvagno said:


> I wouldn't do equal amounts. You will have to do a lot of experimenting to get the amounts right. You can get an idea of amounts from the homemade electrolytes recipes. The baking soda should be separate.


Ok I will seperate the baking soda then. What do you think on the amounts? How much of each?

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

If you really want to see what happens. Put a cup of soda into a quart size canning jar. Pour in a cup of vinegar. Do it outside and wear eye protection...


----------



## ksalvagno

You exhaust me Cade. Your enthusiasm to do the best for your goats is wonderful. But you make it very hard on yourself. No idea on amounts since it is easier for me to simply do one of the homemade electrolytes that already has proper amounts.


----------



## fishin816

ksalvagno said:


> You exhaust me Cade. Your enthusiasm to do the best for your goats is wonderful. But you make it very hard on yourself. No idea on amounts since it is easier for me to simply do one of the homemade electrolytes that already has proper amounts.


I wi experiment on my own. See what happens.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

goathiker said:


> If you really want to see what happens. Put a cup of soda into a quart size canning jar. Pour in a cup of vinegar. Do it outside and wear eye protection...


 I am just trying to picture what would happen..... Similair to soda a mentos?

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> Yeah and I want to be there when you try to mix the vinegar and soda together, just to see your face.


Haha!! :ROFL:


----------



## goathiker

More like a small volcano...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^ yep  you never made a paper mâché volcano and did that Cade? It's fun!


----------



## fishin816

goathiker said:


> More like a small volcano...


I cannot wait to make it BLOW!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> ^ yep  you never made a paper mâché volcano and did that Cade? It's fun!


No.... I have never made one...... Vinegar and soda should be close enough!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

COgoatLover25 said:


> You should video your face for us lol


I wonder how Lacie is doing with Hyatchin right now.....

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

fishin816 said:


> I wonder how Lacie is doing with Hyatchin right now.....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


How did I quote that?????

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## sassykat6181

goathiker said:


> Yeah and I want to be there when you try to mix the vinegar and soda together, just to see your face.


Lol


----------



## Scottyhorse

My brother is in troublleee.


----------



## NubianFan

Uh oh


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh: Good  Nah, what for?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Well we have satellite internet, so it can get used up really fast. My brother keeps downloading apps or doing something that kills the internet before I can finish school, so I have to do it on the weekends! We can 'revive' it, but it costs $7.50 each time, and times that by 30, that's a lot.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I am so sick of snow. And I love snow. But not now! 

Lol Cade, you've never made a volcano? I make them on a regular basis even in just plain cups and stuff! 

Gtg, I 'get' to acolyte in the Lenten service today... Yay...


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Scottyhorse said:


> Well we have satellite internet, so it can get used up really fast. My brother keeps downloading apps or doing something that kills the internet before I can finish school, so I have to do it on the weekends! We can 'revive' it, but it costs $7.50 each time, and times that by 30, that's a lot.


Ohhhh jeez


----------



## NubianFan

I am so sorry to hear about Crystal Jill.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Yeah my mom is going to have to take his ipod to work with her probably.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Darn it, might have to wait till may 19th to get chicks!


----------



## fishin816

KAREN!!!!!!! 

I am reading old posts~ and you say that you fed the Kalmbach Meat and Milk. I am switching my goats to that!!! How did your goaties do on it????? 

Hope that didnt sound too exhausting...... 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## sassykat6181

My kidding stall abuts the bucks stall. The doe in there is flirting with the bucks sooooo bad. I keep telling her that's what got her in that stall in the first place :lol: Day 145 tomorrow.....cant wait :wahoo:


----------



## Scottyhorse

:lol:


----------



## fishin816

sassykat6181 said:


> My kidding stall abuts the bucks stall. The doe in there is flirting with the bucks sooooo bad. I keep telling her that's what got her in that stall in the first place :lol: Day 145 tomorrow.....cant wait :wahoo:


That is funny!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

I think I am going to start out with 10 Americauna's. Then get a few Orpingtons, Marans, and a Cochin. And a white egg layer. I want colorful eggs


----------



## ksalvagno

My goats did fine on it. I got the the one with the optiferm in it. It is a pellet. Kalmbach headquarters isn't far from where I live


----------



## fishin816

Scottyhorse said:


> I think I am going to start out with 10 Americauna's. Then get a few Orpingtons, Marans, and a Cochin. And a white egg layer. I want colorful eggs


 I loved my EEs!!!!!! You should get them!

I saw some bantam chicks at TSC today!

OMGosh!!!!!! They are so small and sweet!!!!!! I want one!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

We have silkies and banties in our main flock. The chicks ARE super cute. 

Cade, the Americauna's I will be getting are actual Americauna's, and not EE's. That way I can show them at fair. I just emailed two breeders to see if I can get sexed chicks. Apparently their birds do well at shows, so that will be fun


----------



## fishin816

Scottyhorse said:


> We have silkies and banties in our main flock. The chicks ARE super cute.
> 
> Cade, the Americauna's I will be getting are actual Americauna's, and not EE's. That way I can show them at fair. I just emailed two breeders to see if I can get sexed chicks. Apparently their birds do well at shows, so that will be fun


Well I thought they are the same thing....... I didnt want to spell out A M E R blah blah blah. But you will still like them! Do you know how they judge chickens at poultry shows?? What do they judge them on?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

No idea how and what they judge them on. Not even my brother who takes them to the fairs knows. :-o :think::roll::doh:

EE's are crosses, and not an actual breed since they vary so much. Americaunas are pure and a recognized breed. I still want to get a couple EE's from the feed store


----------



## Scottyhorse

Internet isn't allowing me on school again :hammer::hair:


----------



## fishin816

I hate school...... I get so BORED listening to junk about social studies and math. And I dont like any people there....... Grrr 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

Online school is awesome.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Omg I'm so sick to my stomach right now!    
Had a vet out because I couldn't do a flush, her cervix is closed. He felt the baby too, and he gave her 5cc of oxytocin!  :tears: I'm gonna start crying  she isn't dilated to pass anything, she's pushed many times since the shot, I'm so afraid she's gonna rupture her uterus if she hasnt already!  
The discharge she has smells like death as well  I'm sick to my stomach about this
I dont know what to do :mecry:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Oh no Lacie, I am so sorry.  I don't have any advice, would a c-section be possible? That's what we had to do to get my Pygmy's kid out... She had ruptured her uterus and become septic during kidding but she made it... 

:hug: I really hope everything turns out ok :hug:


----------



## ksalvagno

Do you have any Lutalyse or Estrumate? I don't understand why he didn't give one of those if her cervix is closed. I'd even rub some Lutalyse on her cervix.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I gave her 3cc of lutalyse IM. I was going to rub some on the cervix , but even one finger in causes her to push like crazy.
The only place that does c sections is about 2 hours away, and they quoted me $1000 I don't have the money. I literally have $10 left in my pocket.
I can't stop crying  I'm praying she'll be ok. She's still pushing every now and then


----------



## wendylou

Oh LaCie!!! I wish I had the money to give you!! The vet, did he not help get that out? Just curious as to what he did? I'm hoping for the best! Stay strong!!!


Wendy Lou


----------



## fishin816

I am so sorry about your goat Lacie! I wish I could help! 

And Sydney~ I sent you a PM. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Oh gosh Lacie :hug:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

No, he couldn't get anything out, her ligaments are still competely gone, but her cervix is closed tight. He said the only thing he could do was take her to UC Davis for the c section. He gave her the oxytocin in attempts to clean her out, then said give some antibiotics. I'm so upset. Why would someone do that on a closed doe


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Is there anything I could give to expedite the dilation? 
The stuff thats dribbling out looks like placenta that was run through a blender...


----------



## NubianFan

I just don't understand why she would close up, that is so odd, poor baby, poor you, I am so sorry Lacie, I wish I knew what to tell you.


----------



## wendylou

I understand that dexmethasone at 10 cc's would help but someone with more knowledge will hopefully chime in. I will post what I just read to confirm what I read hold on...


Wendy Lou


----------



## wendylou

Wendy Lou


----------



## nchen7

oh no Lacie! I'm SOOOO sorry about all of this. I hope her cervix opens soon. :hug:


----------



## ksalvagno

I would try getting the Lute on her cervix.


----------



## COgoatLover25

I'm so sorry this is happening to you and your doe, I had this happen to my favorite doe last year and I had no clue what to do. I'll be praying that this works out for you. :hugs:


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Oh Lacie :hug: :hug: I hope she is ok.


----------



## goathiker

So do I.


----------



## Emzi00

Oh dearie, I hope she's doing okay :blue: I'm going to see if I can find out...


----------



## Scottyhorse

Why are SO many things going wrong lately with the goats?!? Especially pregnant does....


----------



## goathiker

I know, something is seriously wrong on the west coast.


----------



## Emzi00

Heard back from Lacie, "Absolutely miserable still. She did get up a few times to look at the babies, no progress yet."


----------



## NubianFan

I don't know but it terrifies this newbie, if this kind of stuff is happening and stumping old hands like Lacie, what chance would I have to figure it out if something weird happens with Dru.


----------



## nchen7

yes, I've been noticing the west coasters have been having a really hard time with kidding. is it normal to have so many issues? I know people go on the forums to post pregnancy/kidding issues and not when things go right, but.....it all doesn't seem right to me (but I'm relatively new.....)


----------



## goathiker

No this isn't normal at all Ni, and it's not just the goats, human birth defects are up to 16% in the county between me and the ocean.


----------



## nchen7

that's absolutely crazy.  hope they can stop the leak in Japan sooner rather than later.....


----------



## goathiker

I think it's worse than that. See this? This is right below one of our own Nuclear power plants. I think it's contaminating the water. http://www.nbcnews.com/health/kids-...re-birth-defects-haunts-health-experts-n24986


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ok, little more of an update. When she gets up and squats, some blood drips out, and the smell of it hits you in just a couple seconds, it smells terrible, just absolutely foul. I can still feel the same hard mass (which me and the awful vet believes is a kid, however we aren't sure if we're feeling just one, or two..), you don't even have to bounce her, it's/both are right up against the skin like Ebony's kids were when she went through her tough kidding. 
Cervix still closed, and I really don't want to keep reaching in, when she pushes she pushes with all she's got, I'm so scared she'll tear if damage hasn't already been done. 
I wish that stupid blob of crap wasn't in the way last night, I could have gotten all the dead ones out. But no matter what we tried, that blob of stuff wouldn't detach or move.
She isn't looking good, she's so young too, not even 3 yet, I don't believe.

And I'm pretty sure my older boer doe aborted the other day as well. 

Leslie, I wouldn't think Dru will have any problems, 90% of the time the kidding here go fine. These past few years here have been not so swell, however.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Oh Lacie :hug: I don't know what to say.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> No this isn't normal at all Ni, and it's not just the goats, human birth defects are up to 16% in the county between me and the ocean.


In some area's they don't even ask if it's a boy or girl, they ask, "is it normal?", How terrible is that!


----------



## nchen7

it's crazy that no one's making a direct link. I hate it when gov'ts do all this research then wait forever to release the report that may or may not say anything. argh. people should be able to put two and two together fairly easily (but.....I usually expect too much). anyway....I can digress......


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

All this stuff is making me nervous..I hope Kitty kids ok....She is my brothers "darling" as he calls her...right now she is looking good though for a first timer...her coat is shiny and thick and she's nice and plump and has a bag the size of two softballs now I think...just really nervous...praying for your doe Lacie!! I can't imagine what you both are going through...poor mama...


----------



## nchen7

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> In some area's they don't even ask if it's a boy or girl, they ask, "is it normal?", How terrible is that!


that's HORRIBLE!!!!

Lacie, I really hope something happens with Hyacinth. I can't even imagine being in your shoes right now. I wish I could help in any way. sending positive thoughts to you and your doe.


----------



## goathiker

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> All this stuff is making me nervous..I hope Kitty kids ok....She is my brothers "darling" as he calls her...right now she is looking good though for a first timer...her coat is shiny and thick and she's nice and plump and has a bag the size of two softballs now I think...just really nervous...praying for your doe Lacie!! I can't imagine what you both are going through...poor mama...


Is she getting her free choice kelp meal? That helps immensely.


----------



## sassykat6181

Loving this camera in the kidding stall! Especially the night vision


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

sassykat6181 said:


> Loving this camera in the kidding stall! Especially the night vision
> View attachment 59957


Oh wow! Very nice !


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

goathiker said:


> Is she getting her free choice kelp meal? That helps immensely.


Nooo but I have some...I forget what it's good for? lol She isn't with us right now...we are getting our barn built she will be in a couple weeks...but when we go out to see her I think tomorrow I'll take some with me...will they really just eat it cause I thought you had to drench?


----------



## ksalvagno

Iodine.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Oh duh...ok...I'll see if she'll take some free choice. We are also gonna start giving her Pre-Pare from Fir Meadows.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

sassykat6181 said:


> Loving this camera in the kidding stall! Especially the night vision
> View attachment 59957


Awesome! Where'd you get that?

Lacie.... I'm so so sorry, wish I could help in some way... Prayers are with you.

Question, B has about a month to go, should she have an udder? Haven't really checked, it's hard to tell, it's hairy down there...
And when do I need to do a preg. Clip?


----------



## sassykat6181

littlegoatgirl said:


> Awesome! Where'd you get it?


 Here's my thread with the info 
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/showthread.php?t=163389


----------



## NubianFan

Well guys I know everyone's minds are all over the place with bad kiddings and sick goats, but could y'all please pray this opportunity turns out good for me. If it turns out like I want it could literally change my daughter and I's lives for the better. And I feel like it just sort of found me and fell in my lap but it is far from a done deal yet.


----------



## COgoatLover25

NubianFan said:


> Well guys I know everyone's minds are all over the place with bad kiddings and sick goats, but could y'all please pray this opportunity turns out good for me. If it turns out like I want it could literally change my daughter and I's lives for the better. And I feel like it just sort of found me and fell in my lap but it is far from a done deal yet.


Will do, 

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## ksalvagno

You've been in my prayers, Leslie.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Prayers for y'all here.


----------



## Scottyhorse

How much extra strength b complex should I give Carolina?


----------



## NubianFan

That was kind of spooky. No sooner did I post that til the lady emailed me... I mean the minute this posted I had an email from her in my account. 
Praise Jesus
And thank you all 
Still not a done deal, at all, but she got back to me lightening fast so I take that as a good sign.


----------



## goathiker

Ongoing prayers Leslie and 3 mgs. Sidney.


----------



## goathiker

A little good news. Guinen is up, eating and starting to keep her kids clean. I did my beat but, that poo just gets ahead quick at this age. The boys are trying to eat at 2 days old.


----------



## ksalvagno

That is great that she is doing better. I hope she fully recovers for you, Jill.


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Good evening/night all. It's quite windy here. And I'm up having to write a 3 page paper for tomorrow, alone in the lower floor of my house. I'm creeppeeddd out man... :shock:


----------



## goathiker

I think there's a moonspot hiding on the other boys head. The camera always picks it up like that.


----------



## ksalvagno

They are cute little guys!


----------



## goathiker

SMB_GoatHerd said:


> Good evening/night all. It's quite windy here. And I'm up having to write a 3 page paper for tomorrow, alone in the lower floor of my house. I'm creeppeeddd out man... :shock:


I hear you, I used to creep myself out really good when I was younger. :lol:


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

goathiker said:


> I hear you, I used to creep myself out really good when I was younger. :lol:


Like hearing the wind and rain (soon to be snow and ice) freaks me out when I'm alone at night. I mean, my dad is upstairs, my border collie is outside, and my schnauzer is at my feet, so I have a warning, and who is going to come into the middle of the woods to come in my house? Yet, I freak myself out thinking about it... But, I'm procrastinating getting this paper done. Granted, it's not on a very interesting subject to me. So ever about two sentences I get back on her and procrastinate...


----------



## goathiker

Sounds like more fun to me.


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

It really is...I'm nearly done. I have to admit... Writing a persuasive essay from the perspective of a government official from Pennsylvania about whether this gas company should be granted permission to drill for natural gas on Pennsylvania land is NOT my idea of fun past time. I have better things to do. Like TGS. Or sleep. Sleep is a good one. Praying for this ice and windchill to give me a delay tomorrow...


----------



## Scottyhorse

Good to hear Guinen is doing well, Jill!


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Well, I finally finished, 2 1/2 hours later. Its sleep time. I have 5 hours left. G'night to anyone who is still on.  Thanks for listening (or reading) the rants about this stupid paper.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I know how you feel about papers! Ugh! Hate them!


----------



## goathiker

G'Night...


----------



## goathiker

Guinen is doing better. Still staring a bit too much for my liking and not drinking nearly enough. She did start eating at about 5:00 today though. Temp is still normal, getting ready to go stab more B 150 complex into her.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Well, Carolina is back in the barn after her escape (detailed on my thread) and I got some molasses/karo syrup mix into her and we soaked her foot in the epsom salt water for a while till she jumped out and decided she had enough. Then she will be off to the vet in the morning.


----------



## Scottyhorse

That's good Jill, my mom didn't want to help me with the b-complex because she didn't believe it will help with appetite! Gah. She's not really eating or drinking much. It's too bad we only have a couple straw berries left, at least that would get some juice into her and it would be something to digest... She's not even eating her oats. Just a little.


----------



## goathiker

Hope the vet has good news for you.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Me too. I hope it's just an injury and we can splint it or something. Just really worrying me that she isn't eating drinking much.


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, that is worrying.


----------



## Scottyhorse

She really liked the probios, I'm trying to think of some things I could get into her to either help her to want to eat, or just food. I wish she wasn't so huge and injured, otherwise I would put her in the milk stand.


----------



## goathiker

Have you seen this? Wilco carries it now. http://www.animalhealthsolutionsinc.com/products/104-angel-maker.aspx


----------



## Scottyhorse

No, I haven't. I think I should find some dried raspberry leaves. Seems like lots of people are using them now, and liking results.


----------



## goathiker

I thought I might get some of that and try it out.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Sounds like good stuff to me!


----------



## nchen7

anyone hear from Lacie? I hope everything's alright with her and her doe......

I'm using red raspberry leaf for my girls this year while they're pregnant, and I'm actually drinking it myself (it says it's good for ladies...). hopefully they'll have smooth, uneventful kiddings.....


----------



## goatygirl

Where do you get that red raspberry leaf stuff I could try it on my girls


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

You can find them on Amazon or health food stores or if you find them in the summer dry then out yourself.

I am definitely going to try and find some next year to try on my does.. Brook at least..


----------



## goathiker

Morning guys, getting ready to head out to give Guinen a shot and see what I find in barn this morning. When this kidding season is over, I'm going to crawl in bed for 2 weeks and hibernate.


----------



## nchen7

love hibernating. 

Olivia, you can find it online in most herb shops (just google), or amazon. get the loose stuff. my girls love it.


----------



## goathiker

Alright, Guinen is holding her own still. Headed back to bed until the vet opens.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Glad she is doing ok still Jill!  hope she continues to do so


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians

Good morning. I've been watching for news on Lacies doe and your girl,Jill. Glad to hear she may be feeling a little better,Praying for Lacies girl. Have a good day everyone


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Man it's cold out!! And the wind blowing tons of snow in my face dose not help any! -_-


----------



## fishin816

Spring is blooming here!'it has been warm! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It had been warm out! Went from the 50* two days ago to 19*, snowing, windy, and dreadful out!  it should warm up soon... I hope! Lol!!


----------



## NubianFan

Well my opportunity didnt come through this time. Thanks for the prayers guys. It is probably for the best in some way I dont understand right now. It isnt a completely closed door, but it is closed for the time being.


----------



## COgoatLover25

NubianFan said:


> Well my opportunity didnt come through this time. Thanks for the prayers guys. It is probably for the best in some way I dont understand right now. It isnt a completely closed door, but it is closed for the time being.


Sorry to hear that, but like you said it is probably for some reason you don't yet understand. I will keep praying for you to have a even bigger opportunity jump in your lap!

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Well my opportunity didnt come through this time. Thanks for the prayers guys. It is probably for the best in some way I dont understand right now. It isnt a completely closed door, but it is closed for the time being.


Sorry Leslie.. But God has a bigger plan


----------



## fishin816

I dont mean to be rude~ But what oppertunity were you going for Leslie? I am very sorry you didnt get it~ Like Skyla said~ God has a bigger plan 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

It was a much more high paying job with a lot better benefits and probably less stress as well. I dont have my license yet and I was considered anyway. If it is still open when I am licensed I think I will have a good chance.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Just want to let you guys know that were talking about raspberry leaves...you can get a couple mixes from Fir Meadows that are supposed to be good for mommys and have raspberry in it...one of them being Pre Pare that you are supposed to give them starting something like 6 weeks before their due date. Kitty gets her first dose today! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Sorry to hear that Leslie...but God DOES have a better plan...praying He will show it to you soon  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno

I'm sorry it didn't come through this time. When do you test for your license?


----------



## fishin816

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> Sorry to hear that Leslie...but God DOES have a better plan...praying He will show it to you soon
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


He does in His time.

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

Oh dearie........ High pollin alert for today....... GREATTTTTT........ I probably waont be sneezing and scrathing my eyes at all *rolls eyes* 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

Karen. I have sent all my stuff in, just waiting on the board to give me the go ahead to test. It is a very formal process. I should be getting word anyday now, as I have had my application packet in for a good while now.


----------



## NubianFan

Basically they had heard of me by reputation and told my friend I could go ahead and send a resume even though I wasnt licensed yet.


----------



## ksalvagno

That is good. At least you know you have a chance in the future.


----------



## NubianFan

Yes like I said the door isnt totally closed. Maybe I have something left here yet to do before I move on


----------



## ksalvagno

Or simply timing isn't right. But either way it is good to know someone is interested.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's a good thing you still have a good chance later  always a good thing  prayers still from here


----------



## fishin816

See! He does have another plan for you! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Chilli from a can is gross


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Chilli from a can is gross


It just SOUNDS gross

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

Such a beautiful doe....... Look at her brisket extenstion!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

Prissy stands on her back heal. It ANNOYS me so bad. Would it hurt her in the show?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

fishin816 said:


> View attachment 59997
> 
> 
> Prissy stands on her back heal. It ANNOYS me so bad. Would it hurt her in the show?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


She is my best homegrown doe

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

fishin816 said:


> It just SOUNDS gross
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


It is! I don't recommend trying it


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

fishin816 said:


> View attachment 59997
> 
> 
> Prissy stands on her back heal. It ANNOYS me so bad. Would it hurt her in the show?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I can't see it in that pic.. But it could be that she needs Bo-Se?


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I can't see it in that pic.. But it could be that she needs Bo-Se?


It is her other hoof....... I dont think she needs BOSE. Her mom and all her brothers, sisters, and family are like that. Her grandpa is Lost Valley KW Raising Cain. He is like that too....... From pictures.........

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

My new feed is in today........... I have to go get it and see if it meets my approval!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh.. Well.. Then that is something to keep in mind when breeding her 

I have a doe that is like that.. She was very selenium deficient as a jr doe.. Her front feet look awful because if it.. And if I don't keep up with her back feet she starts to 'rock' on them.. The gel wasn't enough for her.. She is doing much better now that I'm using the Bo-Se


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Oh.. Well.. Then that is something to keep in mind when breeding her
> 
> I have a doe that is like that.. She was very selenium deficient as a jr doe.. Her front feet look awful because if it.. And if I don't keep up with her back feet she starts to 'rock' on them.. The gel wasn't enough for her.. She is doing much better now that I'm using the Bo-Se


So the BoSe helped her? I gave Prissy the selenium gel (which did not help), and a copper bolus. Would the replamin gel work before I can get the BOSE?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yes, very much so  I'm still working on her feet. But I think with some good trimming she will be looking even better in no time 

I'm not sure on that gel as I've never used it... 

But this could just be a conformational thing with your doe if her whole dam line is like that..


----------



## nchen7

awww, I'm sorry Leslie. I bet when you get your licence that doors will fly open for you. having a good reputation, more times than not, will get you exactly where you need to be. hang in there for now. :hug:


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Yes, very much so  I'm still working on her feet. But I think with some good trimming she will be looking even better in no time
> 
> I'm not sure on that gel as I've never used it...
> 
> But this could just be a conformational thing with your doe if her whole dam line is like that..


I think it is her conformation, Sweetie and Mystery are like that, and Cain is like that. Soooo........ I will still try the BOSE and the gel........... And give her that. I hope that gets her better before the show..... Because that would be a DQing fact right?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No.. She wouldn't be DQ'ed.. Just placed lower depending on overall conformation of her and the other does in her class  I showed my doe like that last year  I trimmed her feet the best I could.. And at that time she had only had one Bo-Se shot.. She is how three shots in and looking like she could be looking really well by our show in May


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> No.. She wouldn't be DQ'ed.. Just placed lower depending on overall conformation of her and the other does in her class  I showed my doe like that last year  I trimmed her feet the best I could.. And at that time she had only had one Bo-Se shot.. She is how three shots in and looking like she could be looking really well by our show in May


Ok.... Well I will give her another selenium gel. And the replamin gel, and i will see if my vet can be me the bo-se. I will see if that helps, and i will trim her hooves

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sounds like a good plan


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Sounds like a good plan


Off to get my new feed!!!! Eeeeeekkkk!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

This is apparently a goat AND sheep feed. It has 0.6ppm copper. Does that matter? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

You will have to supplement with copper more..


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> You will have to supplement with copper more..


I give a copper bolus once a year and the Onyx minerals......... So is that enough?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

You will probably have to give the bolus more often..


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> You will probably have to give the bolus more often..


I will give it twice a year then........

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

You will have to see if they need it sooner or if that will work..


----------



## fishin816

Oh..... Never mind..... I am looking at the tag now and it has 30-50ppm. More than the ADM. Sooooo..... Now only bolus once a year? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

I was looking at the selenium. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

This is insane...do you know how much you have to go through to get a Ag permit so we can build a barn?!? I'm mad...been at this stupid office for two hours and barely got anything done....


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Well, that stinks, must be bored? Here, have an article to get you un-borified(yeah, made up that word too) http://www.dairygoatjournal.com/82-6/george_haenlein/

AI is disgusting, yet very, very interesting. At least that's the conclusion I've come to. :lol:


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Haha wow sweet thanks! Yeah you have no idea...the county is not my friend lol turns out ppl were abusing their Ag permits so everything got more complicated as of January....---.--- I need to be doin other things today!!! lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

Back from the vet. Updates on my thread "Pregnant Doe Limping"


----------



## nchen7

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> This is insane...do you know how much you have to go through to get a Ag permit so we can build a barn?!? I'm mad...been at this stupid office for two hours and barely got anything done....


ok.....so you wanna hear something even more insane? on this island, you need to be farming for 3 yrs before you are able to APPLY for an Ag licence. but, the kicker is you can't get connection to water until you have your Ag licence. so.....for 3 yrs, you need to be trucking water or pray it rains enough so your crops grow before you can get any sort of island water connection. and....my bf's been kind of farming for the past 3 yrs (you basically need a home garden to get it), and now he's partnership owner to an actual farm....yet he can't get a farming licence.


----------



## nchen7

and....anyone heard from Lacie? I'm worried.....


----------



## Emzi00

I talked to her a bit. Said nothing was happening so far, isn't looking so good today.


----------



## nchen7

I'm sad. I was hoping it would all magically work out..... still hoping against hope though!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Poor Lacie


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hyacinth died....


----------



## Scottyhorse

Oh no :hug:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Saw a little bitty udder on BB today! Will try and get pics later


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Oh I'm so sorry Lacie...


----------



## fishin816

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Hyacinth died....


I am so sorry Lacie!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

oh, I'm SO SORRY Lacie. how devastating!!!! :hug:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Ugh, Lacie, I am so so so sorry about Hyacinth... :tear:


----------



## sassykat6181

So sorry to hear. I was really hoping she'd pull through for you. Hugs!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians

I'm so sorry for your loss. Heartbreaking. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Hyacinth died....


I'm so sorry

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So sorry Lacie  :hug:


----------



## Emzi00

Oh Lacie, I'm so sorry. :hug: :tear:


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

nchen7 said:


> ok.....so you wanna hear something even more insane? on this island, you need to be farming for 3 yrs before you are able to APPLY for an Ag licence. but, the kicker is you can't get connection to water until you have your Ag licence. so.....for 3 yrs, you need to be trucking water or pray it rains enough so your crops grow before you can get any sort of island water connection. and....my bf's been kind of farming for the past 3 yrs (you basically need a home garden to get it), and now he's partnership owner to an actual farm....yet he can't get a farming licence.


OMW!! That's insane...the things ppl come up with :wallbang:


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

OH Lacie! I'm so sorry...sending hugs and prayers...


----------



## goatygirl

so sorry Lacie


----------



## goathiker

So sorry Lacie, that just stinks.


----------



## goathiker

Okay peeps, I'm also back from the vet. I learned something very important today. Never ever use Banamine within a week of a doe kidding. It stops the after pain contractions that clean the uterus and shrink it back to size. Using it, even for a bad kidding will open the doe up for infection and infertility. 

Crystal will be put to sleep Tuesday afternoon.


----------



## Everfree

I'm so sorry. That's very good to know about banamine. I wonder if it could be used to halt pre-term labor.


Everfree Farm
Kiko and Nubian


----------



## goathiker

Yes it does have anti-abortion properties.


----------



## fishin816

I took Pixie to feed the bucks and donkeys with me. She did very well. Goats and donkeys didnt mind her. She did get wild with the bucks, but Bandit showed her who is boss. He rammed her. It was quite funny. 

Jill~ My baby bucks (10 weeks old) havs started acting constipated. Do you think it is UC? I have stopped giving them the old grain, but now my new grain is here and it contains AC. Should I feed them the grain with AC or wait? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno

Lacie - I'm so sorry about Hyacinth

Jill - very interesting about Banamine.


----------



## goathiker

As long as they are peeing a strong stream the new grain won't hurt. Maybe they aren't drinking enough.


----------



## fishin816

goathiker said:


> As long as they are peeing a strong stream the new grain won't hurt. Maybe they aren't drinking enough.


They are drinking a lot of water........ I havent seen them pee......

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

That's what you need to watch.


----------



## fishin816

Will the AC in the new grain clear up the UC if they have it? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Hey Jill, what age do you usually start putting packs on your boys?


----------



## goathiker

At 2 years they can have light weights. They're good to go at 3 years old.


----------



## Emzi00

Cool, thanks.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

31 days, and BB has a tiny udder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! okay, little excited here


----------



## goatygirl

34 days and December seems like she is going to explode in the near future.


----------



## NubianFan

I'm so sorry Lacie and Jill


----------



## goatygirl

goathiker said:


> At 2 years they can have light weights. They're good to go at 3 years old.


How heavy is a normal pack?


----------



## goathiker

They can carry 20% of their body weight so, a 200 pound goat can carry 40 lbs. Some people go up to 25% but, I feel that's a little too much.


----------



## nchen7

aw Jill, I'm sorry about Crystal. :hug:


----------



## NubianFan

Where's Skyla I got dish....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm here


----------



## fishin816

WOOD BRIDGE FARM IS HAVING A HERD REDUCTION!!!!!! Of course, my three favorite goats arent for sale (figures), but they have some other very nice animals for sale 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

You gonna get some Cade?


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> You gonna get some Cade?


DONT EVEN TEMPT ME

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hehe! You should Cade


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Hehe! You should Cade


LALALALALLALALALALALALALLA!!!!!!!

SINGS SINGS SINGS!!!!!

I AM NOT LISTENING!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Wow, that Angel Maker stuff is GOLD. I gave Guinen her dose and 10 minutes later she drank half a gallon of plain water and and a bit of her honey water. 

You know what Ni, Crystal udder is starting to scab over. She's no good anymore for sure but, she may be able to raise her boys and be given to the brush clearing company.


----------



## goathiker

Yep, Cade should get more goats. He doesn't have enough.


----------



## fishin816

goathiker said:


> Yep, Cade should get more goats. He doesn't have enough.


*Sighs*

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

Jill, I think I missed it, but what happened to her udder? why is it scabbing over?


----------



## fishin816

NC PromisedLand Rain Beau........ Such a beautifeeeeeeeeeel doe 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Ugh you have no idea how often I look on craigslist to find some decent does...lol I found one and then let her slip out of my fingers...regretting it now :hair:


----------



## goathiker

She got an infection or edema that swelled the gland in the teat tight and huge. There was no way to get the milk out no matter what I did so, it found it's own pathway out the side of her udder. It looked real grim and all I could do is try to prevent infection in it. Now it is beginning to scab over and looks like she just might heal over at least. If I can get that side to dry up and can prevent infection, she can raise her boys at least. She would never be able to be bred again because that side will have no orifice anymore. She could be a happy brush goat though.


----------



## NubianFan

I am wishing I would have borrowed money and bought that 5th generation mini nubian buckling with blue eyes when I had the chance. I have the money now, of course he is long gone...


----------



## nchen7

awww Jill....poor girl! and poor you!!!! :hug: sorry for that. how sad.


----------



## goathiker

I'e often noticed that does will scratch their udders while they are in labor just from the way they move around. I think from now on I will spray their hind feet with Fight Bac to prevent them getting a germ in their udders. Just in case that's what happened.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well at least it seems to be healing some and she could be a brush goat 

That's a bummer Leslie!


----------



## NubianFan

I am glad to hear that you may be able to save her Jill. That was a rough fight but she would be happy clearing brush.


----------



## NubianFan

Sent you a dishy, gushy, nauseating pm Skyla!! LOL


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

What do you guys think of her:
http://www.gorge-usboergoats.com/C31_L_2-16-14.gif
http://www.gorge-usboergoats.com/C31_R.gif

Don't know if I like her topline but it could just be the way she is standing...


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Aw what a great way to live out the rest of her days lol Hope she heals!


----------



## fishin816

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> What do you guys think of her:
> http://www.gorge-usboergoats.com/C31_L_2-16-14.gif
> http://www.gorge-usboergoats.com/C31_R.gif
> 
> Don't know if I like her topline but it could just be the way she is standing...


Do they look at boers toplines? I thought they only looked at that in dairy goats&#8230;

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Nope they look at it in boers too!  It's actually pretty important.

This is her daddy...I love him! 
http://www.gorge-usboergoats.com/Rogue_2.gif
http://www.gorge-usboergoats.com/WARRIOR_10-25-12.gif
http://www.gorge-usboergoats.com/Warrior_R1_12-17-13.gif


----------



## Emzi00

Her topline is way wacked up... not just the way she was standing...


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Ok thanks Emma...I thought so but wanted to check...


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

UGH I'm having such a hard time finding decent does! WHY?!? lol


----------



## Emzi00

I'd be no help either, don't know too much about boers.


----------



## nchen7

aren't there quite a number of boer breeders on the west coast? I know not as many as texas, but there still seems to be a lot....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Sent you a dishy, gushy, nauseating pm Skyla!! LOL


Got it and didn't think it was nauseating  hehe!


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Wow, seeing pictures of Boer does makes me reeeaaallllyyy excited to go to this sale in May.  AND! My dad said that if I buy a decent doe I can show her in ABGA shows and such! YAY!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

nchen7 said:


> aren't there quite a number of boer breeders on the west coast? I know not as many as texas, but there still seems to be a lot....


Yes there are quite a few but we are still getting started with the breed over here. We are really blessed to have the one awesome doe we have right now. I want a good paint though so bad!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

Crossroads boer goats is up there. I still no nothing about boers, but I know they are a good breeder. She has an account on here. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Oh yeah I know but I don't see any does for sale of hers yet and she has a waiting list but yes I would LOVE to get something from her. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> Oh yeah I know but I don't see any does for sale of hers yet and she has a waiting list but yes I would LOVE to get something from her.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


What do they look for in boer conformation? Bulkieness?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

See, you guys in the west have those gorgeous breeders close by. It really wants me to move out there. Hah! I have a really hard time finding good quality goats of any kind other than Nubians in Pennsylvania. Let's just say, Nubians are very popular out here.


----------



## sassykat6181

Quick question as I head to bed.... Do the does make a lot of noise once labor starts? I have the video on but obviously can't watch while I'm sleeping, and the baby monitor for listening. I am hoping to hear something, check the camera and then head down to the barn. I'm missed my only birth last year, so I have no idea. Thanks


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

fishin816 said:


> What do they look for in boer conformation? Bulkieness?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


How stocky and muscular they are, basically. I always look for a long but muscular goat with a wide chest span and short neck and thick muscular legs. And as wide and even across the back as possible.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

sassykat6181 said:


> Quick question as I head to bed.... Do the does make a lot of noise once labor starts? I have the video on but obviously can't watch while I'm sleeping, and the baby monitor for listening. I am hoping to hear something, check the camera and then head down to the barn. I'm missed my only birth last year, so I have no idea. Thanks


Well most does yes are very noisy! So most likely she will wake you up if she goes into labor lol but I said MOST not ALL I have seen some quiet ones..I have found the quiet ones are usually the older more experienced does...which makes sense if you think about it lol they know what's coming XP


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well it looks like Daisy will be kidding tonight, but I am as useless as a person can be right now
She's having contractions but no pushing yet. Don't know how long she's been streaming goo, she's been out in the pasture all day, I didn't have a due date for her she was pasture exposed, but she's had at least 3 feet of it come out in the hour I've been watching her. Ligs are just about gone. It's all amber goo as well.
My brain is out the window to say the least, and what I did didn't help...

Hyacinth's kids are doing even better today, they are standing on their own now, getting up on their own, and they've just about got the bottle thing down.
I got a quart of colostrum from Hyacinth yesterday, and there is _maybe_ two inches of colostrum at the bottom of the jug, the rest looks like cream! 
I new she was gonna go today, she didn't look good, had that dull look, flat udder (didn't fill after I milked her, big signs there's an internal problem, btw), and you could smell that foul smell before you even were within 10 feet of her. When she was standing this morning she was pretty unresponsive, just handing her head low. It was sad, the lute never opened the cervix, nothing I could do, zero money for a $1000 operation.
The doeling will be named Remi, in memory of both her aunt Alice, and her momma now. 
She will definitely be missed, she was my sweetheart, not a mean bone in her body, and the sweetest personality. The silver lining I found in this entire ordeal, is that she gave me three beautiful kids before she went. 
I never got to see what Alice would have had.
Hyacinth would have been a great momma too, she tried to take care of her babies throughout all that, they loved her too. It broke my heart watching her go like that though, I felt so helpless, there was no way I could have helped though.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

agreed  I have some that are noisy and some are rather quiet  guess you'll find out with your girl lol!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

fishin816 said:


> What do they look for in boer conformation? Bulkieness?


Yeah basically what Sydney said.
Wide shoulders and hips. Nice pronounced brisket. Straight topline, no dip in the hips to the tail. Long necks feminine head. Round thick buns. The judges tend to like horns that curve back along the neck. Two or four teats with no defects. Long bodies with big boned legs. Wider the better basically lol

I am having trouble finding a nice long doe that doesn't have a dipping topline lol. *sigh* 
Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ah man Lacie.. I'm so sorry  :hug: I wish I could help you some how.. I'll be praying all goes well with Daisy.


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Oh my! I'm so sorry. That has to be hard. :hug: :hug: You make me want to grab you through my computer and squeeze you...


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Oh Lacie so sorry...sometimes it's what's best in those situations though...let's hope Remi lives up to her name :') Hugs to you! Good luck with Daisy! Hopefully it will be an easy one..


----------



## goathiker

Megan try PMing Tenacross on here. He has beautiful stock, all tested and cared for. He's not too far away. 

Lacie, I'm so sorry. I know kind of what you mean about worthless. I was shaking so bad trying to give Guinen her antibiotics tonight that DH was trying to take the syringe away from me.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Thanks, I hope all goes well with Daisy too. She's a noodle to put it lightly... 
Poor Moonie, she's the only doe in milk, so she's feeding her bucks, all the puppies, three other kids, and hopefully if it all goes well, another kid.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm sorry Jill, this week has been rough. Clarice is on day 156, no sign she's getting closer... She better not have ninja'd out and gotten bred to something else. Gracie is due tomorrow as well, no sign she's close.

I'm over here, waiting and waiting! I SAW those two get bred... My date for moon was a guess as I didn't see her in heat or bred, kidded two days after my guess.
Wth! :hair:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well! I'll be darned if Daisy ain't drying off a pretty little doe right now :greengrin:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well! I'll be darned if Daisy ain't drying off a pretty little doe right now :greengrin:


post pics!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

How exciting!!! Pics are a must


----------



## goathiker

Awesome


----------



## ksalvagno

So happy you had a good kidding Lacie.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

As soon as i said that she shot out a tiny still born buck, and a hefty live buck seconds after.


----------



## goathiker

Thank goodness the stillborn wasn't rolled up. Glad she doing well.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sorry you lost one.. But congrats on the other two!


----------



## fishin816

Congrats on your kids Lacie! 

Can you get me another picture of that Alpine with the helium udder. Because I need to see how huge it is again. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Aw wonderful so glad they are ok! Sorry about the stillborn but what a blessing with the other two!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Just I used a cute little baby sweater for Kitty's coming kiddos!








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

These 2 bucklings cling to each other so hard. I think that their sister's death between them caused a bit of trauma. They are happy little guys though and now that mommy's better should take off.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well the three kids was it for her, which really surprised me anyway, last year she was the same size and had a single. I'm kind of glad I don't have another buck to bottle feed, 7 kids and a litter of pups is a bit much for Moon to feed!

Daisy is the doe you have to take the kids away from anyway, she has bad, bad mastitis with every freshening, and she's very rough when she cleans them, and is crazy protective which causes her to step on them a lot.
I'm so happy I caught her in time this year! I have live kids!! :greengrin: they had their colostrum, peeing, pooping, everything works  I let her clean them up for about 10 minutes, then she started getting rough and I brought them in.
The doe had spots on all her feet, and the buck has a big black spot on top of his brown head. He has the color gene from his dad


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

My box tots


----------



## goathiker

Very cute


----------



## Scottyhorse

Aw, they are so adorable. Can't wait till Carolina kids, I really want babies! Uploaded some pictures to her thread.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Glad your boys are doing well Jill, kinda sucky about their sister though.

I have to drill a new bucket for a lambar, the bigger kids can go on one in a few days probably, but my itty bitty will have to stay on a bottle for a while longer.

Not sure how I'm going to manage feeding all the kids yet, with my lowest producers due next... and moon's kids still nursing onder:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Jill! Those babies are SO cute!


----------



## goathiker

Um Lacie, milk a cow


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ah, but there be the problem! No fresh cows, and only one fresh goat!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Carolinas hoof.


----------



## goathiker

She has Strawberry hoof rot Sydney. Treat with mild iodine and worm with safeguard 5 days just in case it's a hook worm entry point.


----------



## goathiker

Strawberry hoof rot is called Scratches in horses. it is caused by the same bacteria as Rain Rot.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Ok. It is quite damp in the goat pen from all the rain, starting to dry out though. Will the Pen G hurt her? Vet thought it was an injury, so we have banamine and Pen G, or maybe it was an abscess. How do you apply the iodine? Just rub it on? I will go give her the safeguard. She got ivomec on Saturday, is it still ok? Too bad I didn't get a picture sooner, could have saved a vet visit. At least we got some banamine, she is in a lot of pain.


----------



## goathiker

If it's full strength iodine dilute it a bit about half and half with water and just use it in a spray bottle any time you think about it. Once they get it, they are more prone to it later.


----------



## goathiker

Yep it's all fine finish the pen, the ivomec won't hurt her this late in her pregnancy. The Banimine is great but only for 3 days, After that it will start destroying her liver.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Vet gave us 5 days worth and said to use it for 5 days. I think I will just do three days and see how she is. 

Thanks for the help Jill, I keep telling my mom you guys can be way better than the vet for things like this...


----------



## goathiker

By the way Ivomec won't kill free living hook worms, only Safeguard of Panacure. Just in case.


----------



## Scottyhorse

We gave Ivomec because she has a cough every now and then, but we didn't want to do Ivomec plus. Good to know about the hookworm though. I guess Safeguard has it's uses!


----------



## goathiker

Funny kind of, Safeguard has many uses in my area. Giardia, Hookworm, as double with sulfa to handle cocci, and Threadworm, nasty buggers. I've never abused wormers on this property though. Makes a big difference.


----------



## nchen7

congrats Lacie on the beautiful babies, and rather uneventful kidding! :stars: Remi looks SOOO tiny compared to her brothers!


----------



## fishin816

Good morning everyone 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> Good morning everyone
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Everybody say " Good morning Cade!"

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatygirl

Good morning Cade


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Mornin Cade! Mornin everyone else too lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Morning


----------



## goatygirl

Morning everyone


----------



## fishin816

I have a question… how much grain should I give my bucks? I am giving them 1/4 of a cup now...... And lots and lots of hay. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno

Which Kalmbach product did you get?


----------



## sassykat6181

Some people don't grain bucks except for during rut I feed my NDs 1/2 cup twice a day year round since our hay is kind of crappy


----------



## fishin816

ksalvagno said:


> Which Kalmbach product did you get?


Game plan meat and milk with ammonium chloride

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

I have been splitting 1/4 of a cup between each pair. And my hay is very very good. Sooooo...... Is that ok? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

Does anyone have their Nigies registered with ANDDA? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

fishin816 said:


> Does anyone have their Nigies registered with ANDDA?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I believe that is just a breed club isn't it?


----------



## fishin816

I dont know, I just know a few big breeders are members 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I believe it's just a breed club.. They are the ones that do the All American awards for Nigerians


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I believe it's just a breed club.. They are the ones that do the All American awards for Nigerians


Oooooohhhhh

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Clarice is in labor now :cheers: and Gracie is due today


----------



## fishin816

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Clarice is in labor now :cheers: and Gracie is due today


I would be terrified if I was you right now........

Can ypu get me that picture of the goat with the helium udder?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

Skyla and Lacie- What do you guys think of Bandera at Fall Creek? I probaby wont get her~ But I like her. Do you think she could help my herd? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Cade, google Clovertop's Hazelnut Koriander and you'll find her


----------



## fishin816

I cant find anything...... 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Whoooa lol are those good udders to have or not?


----------



## fishin816

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> Whoooa lol are those good udders to have or not?


It actually scares me........ But it is good to have (and probably painful to have!!!!!!!)

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Kinda strange looking...lol yeah I imagine it is painful!


----------



## ksalvagno

Cade, to get proper amount of ammonium chloride, you would need to feed the amount they suggest on the bag. Giving them the small amount is fine but it is very little ammonium chloride.

Lacie - good luck and hope all these next births go textbook.


----------



## fishin816

ksalvagno said:


> Cade, to get proper amount of ammonium chloride, you would need to feed the amount they suggest on the bag. Giving them the small amount is fine but it is very little ammonium chloride.
> 
> Lacie - good luck and hope all these next births go textbook.


You edited that

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

Ugh, not sure if Carolina ate or drank anything last night.. Maybe.. Did you guys see the picture of her hoof?


----------



## fishin816

Scottyhorse said:


> Ugh, not sure if Carolina ate or drank anything last night.. Maybe.. Did you guys see the picture of her hoof?


It looked quite nasty

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Very textbook kidding so far. Big ol doe kid so far. Practically came out walking looking for food. She stood up and started walking by 3 minutes old. Already has the nursing down. 
She's a very big kid for Clarice, almost the same size as Moons two week olds.


----------



## fishin816

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Very textbook kidding so far. Big ol doe kid so far. Practically came out walking looking for food. She stood up and started walking by 3 minutes old. Already has the nursing down.
> She's a very big kid for Clarice, almost the same size as Moons two week olds.


Who is due to kid now? Alpines or Boers?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Both 

The ones due closest are alpines though


----------



## fishin816

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Both
> 
> The ones due closest are alpines though


Awesome. Is it Babette that is next? Cause Emma will have an absolute heartattck.

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

fishin816 said:


> It looked quite nasty
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I know, she's in a lot of pain and I don't know what it is or what to do! :blue:


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Scottyhorse said:


> Ugh, not sure if Carolina ate or drank anything last night.. Maybe.. Did you guys see the picture of her hoof?


I saw it...really strange never seen anything like it. Looks like some kind of hoof rot maybe? idk about an injury...


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Have you tried clipping her hooves?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Didnt Jill tell you what it was?


----------



## fishin816

So what did the vet think it was? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Ugh it's so hard to concentrate on college papers when there are goats to talk about XP


----------



## fishin816

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> Ugh it's so hard to concentrate on college papers when there are goats to talk about XP


LOL!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> Ugh it's so hard to concentrate on college papers when there are goats to talk about XP


You just changed your avatar in two seconds time!!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Yeah I figured I should show myself lol


----------



## Scottyhorse

I told my mom about what Jill said, and she doesn't believe it. She said we should give her a few days, but I don't want it to get worse. And it looks hairless because the vet clipped it, then removed some of her hoof. 

Cade, the vet had no idea what it was.


----------



## goatygirl

What are you talking about?


----------



## Scottyhorse

My does' hoof. @goatygirl


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Have you tried to clip her hooves to see if it's some kind of rot or something?


----------



## goatygirl

What about her hoof?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Her hooves are dry, shockingly, because it has been quite damp. I think it's all the laying around she was doing before.


----------



## Scottyhorse

The picture is a few pages back, or you can look at my thread "Pregnant Doe Limping"


----------



## fishin816

Did the epsom salt help any at all? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

My ferrier also put Peroxide on my donkeys hoof. You could try that 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## sassykat6181

If you google strawberry hoof rot it gives some suggestions


----------



## sassykat6181

Have you tried putting bluekote on it?


----------



## fishin816

My vet said not to use blukoat. He says it is more likely to cause an infection than to help it. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## sassykat6181

Hmmmm......we have a really good vet and he suggested to a friend to use bluekote on his doe that constantly battles fungus on her rear foot


----------



## sassykat6181

I could sit here and watch "goat tv" aka my kidding stall camera all day. Come on Luna!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

I've found bluekote works really well in wet climates...Kitty's hoof was all cracked between her toes from her hooves being wet all the time...kinda smelled like a slight infection or rot to me so I sprayed bluekote on it a few times and cleared up pretty quick.


----------



## Scottyhorse

What about thrush medicine for horses? (if it is hoof rot)


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

One big doe was all  she's nice and healthy too. Broken two tone chamoisee.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Aw she is beautiful!


----------



## NubianFan

Well you deserved something nice after Hyacinth


----------



## NubianFan

And Lacie, I am beginning to agree with your assessment of baby goats as little weirdos


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Thanks  
Two good kiddings, as textbook as it gets too. I've got 8 babies now, and more to come :shocked:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Woah, she's huge! So pretty.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And if moon's better buck doesn't sell, I'll breed a doe or two to him in the fall he's just so correct, and moon's still milking like crazy with them nursing still. After that he'll be leaving. Goober is going in three months, with Moons other buck kid. 
Daisys buck might go too, not sure yet.


----------



## fishin816

L ittle-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> One big doe was all  she's nice and healthy too. Broken two tone chamoisee.


Who is her dam?

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

thought I would share these pictures lol I took our Christmas pictures in November and Kitty and my bro are just so cute together!  I think she is smiling  I'm off to chop down dead blackberry vines with my machete..see ya'll in a bit!


----------



## fishin816

Look at this ham

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## sassykat6181

Scottyhorse said:


> What about thrush medicine for horses? (if it is hoof rot)


Worth a try. I love Dr Naylors hoof treatment, I bought it at TSC. I have the goats step in it after I trim hooves


----------



## Scottyhorse

That is adorable Megan! She looks kinda like my Ellie! We have some similar pictures


----------



## Scottyhorse

When Annie was climbing the fence.


----------



## NubianFan

I saw it Sydney and I would trust Jill, I personally have no idea but it looked red and swollen. At any rate I hope she gets bettter soon.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I trust Jill too, but my mom would rather trust the vet than someone she doesn't know from a forum. I guess I don't blame her. The vet called about an hour ago and I asked if maybe she thought it was hoof rot, and she said it's just too hard to tell, and could be sooo many things. She's going to do some reading. And she said to hold off the Pen, since she had the weird reaction to it. I don't want to kill her.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'm going to go out in a bit and give her her next Banamine injection, and see if she will drink some warm molasses water and eat some fruit.


----------



## nchen7

Lacie, that baby is beautiful!!!!! congrats!!!!! :stars:


----------



## Emzi00

Congrats on the doeling Lacie.  :greengrin:


So, went to see the buckling today.  Very nice looking dude. Saw his dam, half sister, and some others.. very nice. Nice attachments on the udders. Some pretty good looking girls. Sadly, his sire was leased out at the moment, but he's TALL and LONG!  Saw some of his kids, I was impressed.  So, deposit is paid, she'll give a call end of April/ early May when he's ready to come home. He's even more handsome in person. :greengrin: The lady was really nice and knew a lot, and she's only about forty five minutes away too, so not terribly far! Had fun seeing all the babies, she has Boers, Nubians, and Alpines. I must say though, I think that the boers were probably the cutest. And she has a Granted-Wishes buck, gosh, he was nice. And she has an X-rated daughter too, very nice looking. And after seeing the size of her kids from last year, I've decided mine aren't that small after all.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Scottyhorse said:


> When Annie was climbing the fence.


Haha aw she is so cute! ^.^


----------



## Scottyhorse

Congrats Emma!  I'm excited to go to OR to get my doe kid when she's ready.


----------



## Emzi00

Can't wait to see pictures of her Sydney 

I swear this buckling was about 30# and about a week shy of a month old! He was huge! He'll be a big big boy, that's for sure  He's so flashy, and his sire throws a ton of black...


----------



## goathiker

We tested curiosity and reaction to strange things today. Both bucklings did great!


----------



## goathiker

Oh Sidney, did you want him disbudded? Going to have to do it next week.


----------



## fishin816

goathiker said:


> Oh Sidney, did you want him disbudded? Going to have to do it next week.


You did it again!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm so tired.. I couldn't sleep well last night... I think I'm gonna go to her soon lol! I'm a wimp lol! :laugh:


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Oh Sidney, did you want him disbudded? Going to have to do it next week.


Yeah, I think so. They look neat with their horns, but, they sure are a pain!


----------



## goathiker

Yeah they are and he's got big old horn buds. His horns wouldn't be small.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Ugh, I just don't know what to do with Carolina. I just updated her thread.


----------



## fishin816

I am drooling at Rosasharn goats that I will never get


----------



## sassykat6181

I have Rosasharn bucks with kids due to hit the ground now thru May


----------



## NubianFan

I just spent thirty minutes in paint trying to draw the little menacing green aliens I have in my mind for Carmen's rock inhabitants and no success what looks scary in my mind looks quite laughable and silly when I try to draw it in paint.... sheesh.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sounds awesome Emma  

It's ok Leslie, I suck at drawing anything with paint...Well actually I kinda suck in general as far as drawing goes :chin: unless it's cartoon things


----------



## wendylou

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> thought I would share these pictures lol I took our Christmas pictures in November and Kitty and my bro are just so cute together!  I think she is smiling  I'm off to chop down dead blackberry vines with my machete..see ya'll in a bit!
> 
> View attachment 60151
> 
> 
> View attachment 60152


Those are the most adorable pictures!!!!!

Wendy Lou


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie!! You're alive!!! :dance: :stars: :hug: :greengrin:


----------



## kramsay

Hey guys quick question.. after a doe drops how long usually until kidding  Thanks !


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Lacie!! You're alive!!! :dance: :stars: :hug: :greengrin:


Yes I'm alive! :lol: You must know something I don't, if your convinced I keep dieing :lol:

Look at my pretty girl :greengrin:


----------



## Emzi00

Hey, you can never be sure, things can happen... You could get run over... mauled by a bear(grizzly, not black).... throw out your back....

She's a cutie. :greengrin: A name yet? I'm voting for Baby Grey....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sorry about the picture issue, Roo thought she would help all of a sudden


----------



## sassykat6181

Lay down, get up, stretch yawn paw and lay down again.....she's driving me nuts! Going to bed. She'll probably wake me up screaming in an hour


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> It's ok Leslie, I suck at drawing anything with paint...Well actually I kinda suck in general as far as drawing goes :chin: unless it's cartoon things


So you can't draw, but somehow your kids can? Scary, monster things they draw.... that thing freaks me out...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Hey, you can never be sure, things can happen... You could get run over... mauled by a bear(grizzly, not black).... throw out your back....
> 
> She's a cutie. :greengrin: A name yet? I'm voting for Baby Grey....


You really have a thing for me or something having a death by bear, don't you? :lol:

Omg, NO, I'm not having a 4th Baby Grey, or any variation of it! :lol:


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

wendylou said:


> Those are the most adorable pictures!!!!!
> 
> Wendy Lou


Thanks Wendy!  Haha ikr? They are so precious together... ^.^ How is little Natalie today?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

kramsay said:


> Hey guys quick question.. after a doe drops how long usually until kidding  Thanks !


Mine drug it out six days this time around. It varies


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Oh oh oh! Are we coming up with names now!? I love coming up with names... lol


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> You really have a thing for me or something having a death by bear, don't you? :lol:
> 
> Omg, NO, I'm not having a 4th Baby Grey, or any variation of it! :lol:


More of an obsession, but has to be a Grizzly..  :greengrin:

But I have a better variation than anyone else.... and I'm sure at least one person in your family would be happy! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> So you can't draw, but somehow your kids can? Scary, monster things they draw.... that thing freaks me out...


I can _kind of_ draw cartoon things....

Like so.....


----------



## wendylou

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> Thanks Wendy!  Haha ikr? They are so precious together... ^.^ How is little Natalie today?


Natalie is bleating for more food right this very minute!! Lol
She's doing wonderful thank you!

Wendy Lou


----------



## wendylou

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I can _kind of_ draw cartoon things....
> 
> Like so.....


I would sure say you can!!!

Wendy Lou


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I can _kind of_ draw cartoon things....
> 
> Like so.....


That show terrifies me... but it's a good drawing. Free hand?


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

wendylou said:


> Natalie is bleating for more food right this very minute!! Lol
> She's doing wonderful thank you!
> 
> Wendy Lou


Aw that's great! S oglad things are looking up for ya'll ^.^ :hug:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> That show terrifies me... but it's a good drawing. Free hand?


Lol, I love that show! :ROFL: Yep, free hand she's taking art for more credits to graduate early, and her drawing wasn't done in time so I drew it up before she left :lol:


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I can _kind of_ draw cartoon things....
> 
> Like so.....


Wow that's awesome! I dabble in art myself...like so 

ATTACH]60206[/ATTACH]


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Lol, I love that show! :ROFL: Yep, free hand she's taking art for more credits to graduate early, and her drawing wasn't done in time so I drew it up before she left :lol:


I much prefer something along the lines of Tom and Jerry.  :lol: Regular Show just freaks me out! I think it's their voices... onder:
You are such a good mom! :slapfloor:


----------



## wendylou

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> Wow that's awesome! I dabble in art myself...like so
> 
> ATTACH]60206[/ATTACH]
> 
> View attachment 60207
> 
> 
> View attachment 60208


Amazing!!!!! Wow!!

Wendy Lou


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

^^ That is the kind of stuff mine can draw! They mostly draw incredibly detailed things that take a month, but the end result is spectacular!

And then there's me, drawing, shabby at best, cartoon things :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

I made a nice drawing the other day. Kicking myself for not bringing it home yet. Anyway, in it I'm pushing my history teacher, who's tied up, out of a plane and into a lake thing containing hungry alligators. :greengrin: It'll end up on my wall along with all my other drawings....


----------



## wendylou

I wanted to make this! But instead I made this.....):








I better stick with coloring books! Lol

Wendy Lou


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Thanks Wendy!  

Well honestly I can't draw cartoon stuff at all  lolz So that's a brilliant talent in itself


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

HAHA! Wow I'd love that shed/house thing lol I'm pretty bad at building anything myself...people tell me there's a bit more to it than nails and wood and a hammer that I totally don't understand sooo I think I'll stick with my pencils... lol


----------



## Emzi00

Y'all seen my drawing of the boy drowning and a shark coming?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

wendylou said:


> View attachment 60209
> I wanted to make this! But instead I made this.....):
> View attachment 60210
> 
> 
> I better stick with coloring books! Lol
> 
> Wendy Lou


:ROFL: It would have turned out the other way around here, so many contractors in the family 

But...what you made is functional and that's what counts right?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> Thanks Wendy!
> 
> Well honestly I can't draw cartoon stuff at all  lolz So that's a brilliant talent in itself


I've always found that interesting, that the people who can draw incredibly well, normally can't draw simple things.
I think, because they put so much detail in the intricate drawings, they actually can't draw something simple very well. onder:


----------



## Emzi00

...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

He looks nice


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I've always found that interesting, that the people who can draw incredibly well, normally can't draw simple things.
> 
> I think, because they put so much detail in the intricate drawings, they actually can't draw something simple very well. onder:


Lol that's very true  often ill want to draw something simple but ill end up putting more detail into it and it looks completely different than what I wanted lol! Just like you said 

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> He looks nice


Yeah, well, he's a Redwood Hills buck..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, I've seem some pretty ugly redwood boys  tis better times :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

:lol: Oh gosh, who would pay to have an ugly redwood boy shipped to Michigan?


----------



## Emzi00

Because I feel like posting pictures of nice bucks... recognize anybody Lacie?


----------



## Emzi00

She got mauled by a grizzly... I'll put a potato on your grave Lacie... once a month until I die...


----------



## Emzi00

I'll just post pretty goats then...


----------



## goatygirl

Pretty girls


----------



## nchen7

I can't draw to save my life......

Lacie, that doe is ADORABLE! 

Emma, stop putting pictures of nice goats i'll never ever be able to have!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm too tired to go to work...  anyone want to go for me??


----------



## sassykat6181

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I'm too tired to go to work...  anyone want to go for me??


If I say yes, maybe Luna will kid today


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hmm.. I can't see the post above me :/

Question: vaulters are scavengers of dead animals.... So they won't try to grab a baby goat would they??


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Hmm.. I can't see the post above me :/
> 
> Question: vaulters are scavengers of dead animals.... So they won't try to grab a baby goat would they??


SKYLA!! DID YOUR MUCNHIES HAVE BABIES???? 
They are so cute!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

sassykat6181 said:


> If I say yes, maybe Luna will kid today


LOL!!! Isn't that how it always works


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

fishin816 said:


> SKYLA!!!!! DID YOUR MUNCHIES HAVE BABIES???? They are so cute!


No  that is PomPom when she was a baby (the tiny gold and white one) with her brother(middle) and sister (big white one).. That is a picture from her breeder  I just thought it was cute


----------



## fishin816

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> Wow that's awesome! I dabble in art myself...like so
> 
> ATTACH]60206[/ATTACH]
> 
> View attachment 60207
> 
> 
> View attachment 60208


Did you DRAW that??


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> No  that is PomPom when she was a baby (the tiny gold and white one) with her brother(middle) and sister (big white one).. That is a picture from her breeder  I just thought it was cute


Oh thank goodness. I nearly had a heartattck because I wasnt informed she had the babies...... LOL


----------



## fishin816

I have exciting news! All four of the girls milked PERFECTLY today! No fussing, no kicking, no bucking, no laying down on the stand, it was amazing! I think it was because we ordered the tiny suction cups from hoeggers.....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

fishin816 said:


> Oh thank goodness. I nearly had a heartattck because I wasnt informed she had the babies...... LOL


LOL! No worries, they weren't bred this year  Hallie was too young(born in July), and promise was too little. Next year


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

fishin816 said:


> I have exciting news! All four of the girls milked PERFECTLY today! No fussing, no kicking, no bucking, no laying down on the stand, it was amazing! I think it was because we ordered the tiny suction cups from hoeggers.....


That's good!  glad they are doing better with it


----------



## fishin816

But the sad thing is..... I guess someone (me) left the gate to the kid stall open on accident.... So I didn't get much from Snickers, Daisy was about to blow so I gues the tiny tots didnt get to her..... And Oreos udder was HALF full... We got over three quarts today


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Hmm.. I can't see the post above me :/
> 
> Question: vaulters are scavengers of dead animals.... So they won't try to grab a baby goat would they??


Probably not.... They only eat dead animals, possibly rodents or reptiles. But the baby goats should be safe.


----------



## fishin816

What you DO have to worry about is hawks, owls, and eagles. They will go after kids and even some really small adult goats. Owls arent a prolem if goats are locked up at night


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

fishin816 said:


> What you DO have to worry about is hawks, owls, and eagles. They will go after kids and even some really small adult goats. Owls arent a prolem if goats are locked up at night


I know about those.. I can't say a time I've seen an eagle while I've lived here... We've had an owl a few times.. But just a little one.. He liked to just hang out and watch the animals  he was cool  
We have a few hawks around.. One had gone after our chickens this past summer.. The turkeys attacked him and he never tried that again lol! But he would come back and circle them..

We mostly see what I believe is a turkey vaulter.. It just worries me  I left them inside today anyway..


----------



## fishin816

The turkey vulture isnt gonna hurt the goats. It is probably just a buzzard you are seeing....: maybe? I had a family of owls last spring. They were awesome 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:yum:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

fishin816 said:


> The turkey vulture isnt gonna hurt the goats. It is probably just a buzzard you are seeing....: maybe? I had a family of owls last spring. They were awesome
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


I figured they wouldn't do anything.. But like I said.. I worry  
I believe Turkey Vultures are the only kind we have here.. I looked them up one day cause we saw him up close


----------



## COgoatLover25

Mmmmmmmm









Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! That sure looks good!


----------



## fishin816

COgoatLover25 said:


> Mmmmmmmm
> 
> View attachment 60235
> 
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


I am not a fan of chocolate

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> I am not a fan of chocolate
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


You don't like chocolate!!!! What's the Matter with you???? Are you human? Lol

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## fishin816

COgoatLover25 said:


> You don't like chocolate!!!! What's the Matter with you???? Are you human? Lol
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


Ahhhh its ok I guess????

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm not a huge fan of it either.. I'm quite picky about it lol


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'm feeling lazy today.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Me too Sydney wish I could just lay around the house all day...but alas...lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer

fishin816 said:


> But the sad thing is..... I guess someone (me) left the gate to the kid stall open on accident.... So I didn't get much from Snickers, Daisy was about to blow so I gues the tiny tots didnt get to her..... And Oreos udder was HALF full... We got over three quarts today


We are doing pretty good with the milking too...but we don't have to leave the kidding pen gate open. Nutmeg's baby is reaching thru the fence and nursing! We caught her at it today. LOL


----------



## fishin816

kccjer said:


> We are doing pretty good with the milking too...but we don't have to leave the kidding pen gate open. Nutmeg's baby is reaching thru the fence and nursing! We caught her at it today. LOL


My baby bucks are nursing through the fence too! It drives me crazy!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

Thinking I am going to order some chicks today  Breeder is sold out till mid april though.


----------



## kccjer

Hmm....guess we both need to come up with better fences! LOL We wondered why we weren't getting much from Meg...now we know.


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> Ahhhh its ok I guess????
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


You're weird lol you changed your avatar!

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## fishin816

COgoatLover25 said:


> You're weird lol you changed your avatar!
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


Yep! He was being a camera ham!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, I think my three Oberhasli doe kids, Goober, and the white faced buckling of Moons, are going tomorrow. I need to buy another milker to feed all the bottle kids, and everything.


----------



## Emzi00

nchen7 said:


> I can't draw to save my life......
> 
> Lacie, that doe is ADORABLE!
> 
> Emma, stop putting pictures of nice goats i'll never ever be able to have!


Well, most of those are dead by now... so nobody will ever be able to have them!


----------



## Emzi00

But... but.... I never got my picture of Goober...... *sniffle* *sniffle*

Okay then, any doe in particular Lacie?


----------



## fishin816

Emzi00 said:


> But... but.... I never got my picture of Goober...... *sniffle* *sniffle*
> 
> Okay then, any doe in particular Lacie?


Emma~ Do you have a doe reserved from Babette???? Or is that your dream?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> But... but.... I never got my picture of Goober...... *sniffle* *sniffle*
> 
> Okay then, any doe in particular Lacie?


No, no doe in particular, just looking for a heavy milker. I'm not paying for anything that doesn't milk well. I'd prefer an Alpine, but beggars can't always be choosers.

Well... you're not exactly getting a kid from him...sooo it doesn't really matter what he looks like right?


----------



## Emzi00

It still matters very much what he looks like.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Pfft! Nonsense  If he doesn't even give me any does, I'm not even going to register him. 

His brother is staying for a short while, until October, then he's going too.


----------



## Emzi00

But, but, but... what if Babette gives you the awesomest, most correct, and extremely colorful buckling of all time?


----------



## fishin816

Emzi00 said:


> But, but, but... what if Babette gives you the awesomest, most correct, and extremely colorful buckling of all time?


I thought you people didnt look at color for judging?????

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

fishin816 said:


> I thought you people didnt look at color for judging?????
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


You don't, but it's a plus because it looks cool.


----------



## fishin816

Does anyone know what farm Rosasharn UMT Pippin is?????? I would kill to get him (well, maybe not kill, but seriously maime, LOL,!!!) 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> But, but, but... what if Babette gives you the awesomest, most correct, and extremely colorful buckling of all time?


Not keeping any other bucks. Nehru is staying for another season, then I'll change out again, and Moons little buck is staying until October, they don't get more correct than him  if I can find a buck show nearby-ish I wouldn't hesitate to take him.
I keep the one most correct buck, from my biggest and heaviest producing doe, all the others are sale kids.

The only kids I'll be keeping out of Babette would be does.


----------



## Emzi00

The fact that Cadillac Jack was a Sasin son totally escaped me... :shocked:


----------



## Emzi00

But say Babette had said buck, and a big name herd wanted him, then would you register Goober?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

fishin816 said:


> Does anyone know what farm Rosasharn UMT Pippin is?????? I would kill to get him (well, maybe not kill, but seriously maime, LOL,!!)


Susan Ausman owns him I do believe.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> But say Babette had said buck, and a big name herd wanted him, then would you register Goober?


Nope, I wouldn't sell a buck kid from an unproven buck, to a big name herd. I would to family herds, but not big show herd, it's too much of a gamble on both sides.


----------



## KW Farms

fishin816 said:


> Does anyone know what farm Rosasharn UMT Pippin is?????? I would kill to get him (well, maybe not kill, but seriously maime, LOL,!!!)
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


He was last owned by a friend of mine, Calico Creek Farm. He is deceased now, I believe.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey guys  
Have someone coming to look at Snap so can't stay long..


----------



## Scottyhorse

Kylee! You posted on the chat thread!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Parents are burying Percy in his proper spot right now..  I've been missing him a lot lately.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Sorry Sydney

And skyla, you're selling snap?


----------



## nchen7

Fine Emma, be difficult. i hope you know i meant get a doe that are amazing..... not the backyard breeding nightmares i have....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Sorry Sydney
> 
> And skyla, you're selling snap?


Yah... Can only keep so many and she's not really a show goat... I think Mazie will be going next year too...  well see how she looks later this year and next year..


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Hey goats can have bananas right? Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^ yep  I have one who LOVES. The peels  hehe!


----------



## KW Farms

Scottyhorse said:


> Kylee! You posted on the chat thread!


Hah...yes. :wave: Don't post too often in here.


----------



## sassykat6181

Hey guys, I posted in health but no answers. Maybe you can help? 2 yr old pregnant doe with runs. Brownish back. Was clumpy yesterday and this morning. Eating hay and grain, no changes. Worms?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hmm... I'm not too sure..subs try some pepto.. Have a fecal run...


----------



## NubianFan

Katrina how runny is it? Is it watery or just slightly runny?


----------



## fishin816

KW Farms said:


> He was last owned by a friend of mine, Calico Creek Farm. He is deceased now, I believe.


I thought he was deceased........ But I just wanted to make sure before I would call someone to buy him......

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

I feel very accomplished...... We trimmed hooves, we trimmed tree limbs, we milked the goats with no problems out of them, and we lounged around with the baby goats after everything else. Ahhhhhh........ 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## sassykat6181

Very loose, almost liquid. She's totally fine otherwise. Going to be hard to run a fecal on loose stool 

Edited to add - she's not due until april/may


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Yah... Can only keep so many and she's not really a show goat... I think Mazie will be going next year too...  well see how she looks later this year and next year..


Awww


----------



## fishin816

Why is Mazie leaving? I thought she had good conformation and such? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well.. Mazie's udder isn't as nice as I'd like... We'll see how she looks this summer all clipped and show ready  I'll wait to see how she freshens next year before I make a firm choice.. But, she has lovely conformation, and her daughters this year were just lovely!!


----------



## fishin816

Do you guys think I should sell Swissy? She has too many flaws in my opinion....... But I will see what you show people think..... 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

I would breed her to Bandit this season, get a doe out of her, and then sell her.


----------



## fishin816

Emzi00 said:


> I would breed her to Bandit this season, get a doe out of her, and then sell her.


She is already bred to Blaze.......

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

Emzi00 said:


> I would breed her to Bandit this season, get a doe out of her, and then sell her.


Do you think Blaze and her compliment each other well?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

This next upcoming season.


----------



## fishin816

Emzi00 said:


> This next upcoming season.


Oh...... Ok. I was gonna breed her to Lil Joe. Do you think he would be ok?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

sassykat6181 said:


> Very loose, almost liquid. She's totally fine otherwise. Going to be hard to run a fecal on loose stool
> 
> Edited to add - she's not due until april/may


I hate to tell you this, but that sounds like cocci. Sometimes when a grown up is stressed like a pregnant doe might be, they can get it. A fecal is the only way to know for sure, but if she were mine I would go ahead and treat her for cocci. I don't know if cocci treatment is safe for the unborn fetuses though, so hopefully someone else can answer that for us.


----------



## fishin816

NubianFan said:


> I hate to tell you this, but that sounds like cocci. Sometimes when a grown up is stressed like a pregnant doe might be, they can get it. A fecal is the only way to know for sure, but if she were mine I would go ahead and treat her for cocci. I don't know if cocci treatment is safe for the unborn fetuses though, so hopefully someone else can answer that for us.


In an adult? I would get a fecal and worm her and treat her for cocci.

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

Maybe make a post asking if cocci treatment is safe to give to pregnant does.


----------



## Emzi00

You know, my mind is completely shot right now... :scratch: I'll look later when I start thinking straight again..


----------



## fishin816

NubianFan said:


> Maybe make a post asking if cocci treatment is safe to give to pregnant does.


Oh I forgot she was pregnant. See what your vet says

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

I love this doe. She is full sister to my all time favorite buck.... Tae-Bo. Do you guys think a kid from would could make a positive influence on my herd?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## sassykat6181

Thanks guys. Her eyelids are dark pink/red, I checked today. I'll get a temp tomorrow. And I'll call a friend to do the fecal and ask her about cocci treatment.


----------



## fishin816

Where did you all go??? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

sassykat6181 said:


> Thanks guys. Her eyelids are dark pink/red, I checked today. I'll get a temp tomorrow. And I'll call a friend to do the fecal and ask her about cocci treatment.


Definitely ask about coccidia treatments for a bred doe. Let me know what they say. I hear sulfa drugs aren't safe for them when they're pregnant, but I'm not sure about all the other meds.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Oh my word I have been waiting to get home to share these pics!! I love our friends new doe...she is only a week old and already looks promising...I WANT HER!! Lol what do you guys think?


























She is so antsy as all babies are but she has the most later back personality I adore her...lol I think I've prolly said that enough...haha

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

By the way Fir Meadows has a GI Soother that's great for cocci and we use it on our prego doe just as precaution.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> Oh my word I have been waiting to get home to share these pics!! I love our friends new doe...she is only a week old and already looks promising...I WANT HER!! Lol what do you guys think?
> View attachment 60314
> View attachment 60315
> View attachment 60316
> View attachment 60313
> 
> 
> She is so antsy as all babies are but she has the most later back personality I adore her...lol I think I've prolly said that enough...haha
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


I know nothing about boers but she is a pretty doe


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I know nothing about boers but she is a pretty doe


Isn't she though?^.^

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I want my friends doeling too!  only problem is she lives in TN :laugh:


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

[ QUOTE=J.O.Y. Farm;1651758]

I want my friends doeling too!  only problem is she lives in TN :laugh:[/QUOTE]

Yeaaaah lol I'm afraid they will keep this one...I guess we will see and I want to hear what other ppl think too

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## sassykat6181

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> By the way Fir Meadows has a GI Soother that's great for cocci and we use it on our prego doe just as precaution.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Thanks! I'll look into it


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Sure!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

its pouring rain here, I have shopped all day and I feel lousy. Someone tell me a funny story and then a cozy story so I can go to bed....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hahah!!


----------



## NubianFan

I have free chicken poop all you can scoop


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Lol!XD


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> I have free chicken poop all you can scoop


:ROFL: thanks, but I got my own 

Well.. Off to bed for me... I'll talk to talk tomorrow


----------



## goatygirl

Good morning everybody


----------



## fishin816

I am very tired...... But "good" morning to you all.......... 




Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

I just sold a goat! Yay!! :fireworks:


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## fishin816

COgoatLover25 said:


> I just sold a goat! Yay!! :fireworks:
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


The nubian?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## sassykat6181

COgoatLover25 said:


> I just sold a goat! Yay!! :fireworks:
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


Congrats!!!!!


----------



## fishin816

COgoatLover25 said:


> I just sold a goat! Yay!! :fireworks:
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


Oh and CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sassykat6181

Fecal shows some barberpole. I brought the slides home to look myself. Was told to give her ivermectin


----------



## fishin816

sassykat6181 said:


> Fecal shows some barberpole. I brought the slides home to look myself. Was told to give her ivermectin


Copper bolus kills barberpole on contact. Give her a bolus

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## sassykat6181

She was bolused three weeks ago


----------



## fishin816

sassykat6181 said:


> She was bolused three weeks ago


Ohhhh........ I dont know what to do then.....

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## sassykat6181

I gave her ivomec injectable


----------



## fishin816

Why dont ya give her half a dose of copper bolus? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Because too much isn't good  if she was just done, then it's not going to take care of it and she just wormed her 
Though the rods are harder to OD on it's still better not to 'over do it'


----------



## fishin816

ARMCH Lost Valley Tae-Bo plus star blah blah blah. That is my absolute favorite buck! I have the chance to get a grandson or a neice!!!!!! I hope I can get either one! 

What does it take to get an ARMCH? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

MCH is Master Champion with AGS (CH/GCH in ADGA) the AR is Advanced Registry.. I know does on milk test (305 with AGS) can get it and their *D (just the *D with a one day test) and for bucks to get it they have to have so many daughters with *D or a mix of daughters with *D and sons with +S? I forget it's been a few years since I've read up on the AGS stuff...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Anyone in a 'judgey' mood?

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f231/2014-udders-so-far-163837/


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Anyone in a 'judgey' mood?
> 
> http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f231/2014-udders-so-far-163837/


I am!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

I'm not, but I will anyways..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks Emma


----------



## Emzi00

No problemo, keeps me sharp. :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! Well thank you


----------



## Emzi00

You're welcome.  Any time.


----------



## fishin816

I want a boer doe so bad...... Just for a pet...... But I am afraid she would kill my nigies....... :-?


----------



## nchen7

my goats are so annoyed with me today. it's been raining on and off all day, and they're kept in. they have hay to eat, but it's one of their least favourite foods. they're wailing at me. silly things...it's like they're starving.

Cade, Sydney has a boer with her nigies.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

We have a neighbor that has a lamancha boer in with her Pygmy and the Pygmy is the one that beats up on the boer lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

Pygmy Power. I am not quite 5'4" I know it well.... :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

My LaManchas live with my Nigies  and my mom wants to get a bore doe.. It too would live with my Nigies if we got one... I'd just get a dehorn end one


----------



## fishin816

I updated my website. I am acting all showy and judgy. LOL! See what you guys think! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## sassykat6181

Yup.....I am officially goat crazy. Hubby and the kids went to the inlaws for corned beef & cabbage and here I am at home, alone, watching my doe on the computer screen. lol Going to hop in the shower, maybe that'll get her going!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Looks good Cade


----------



## Emzi00

Trying to figure out how to convince my parents that I need another kid....
http://grandrapids.craigslist.org/grd/4318691615.html


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

You need another doe kid to be in with Billie  your buck has his wether buddy.. But your doe is gonna be lonely


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

sassykat6181 said:


> Yup.....I am officially goat crazy. Hubby and the kids went to the inlaws for corned beef & cabbage and here I am at home, alone, watching my doe on the computer screen. lol Going to hop in the shower, maybe that'll get her going!


LOL! Too funny! I do that often  miss things often cause of preggy goats :laugh:


----------



## nchen7

Katrina, I missed the boat on making corned beef for st. paddy's day....I think I'm gonna have to make some for after.....

Emma, you always need more goat kids....... and wow they're CHEAP! (I know, not helping the situation.)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Man.. I wish my friend was closer... I want this doe kid so badly!


----------



## Emzi00

:slapfloor: I don't need my wether all stinky, studmuffin will just have to 'suffer' within talking distance...
But, for such a good price, I'll have to see...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> :slapfloor: I don't need my wether all stinky, studmuffin will just have to 'suffer' within talking distance...
> But, for such a good price, I'll have to see...


Poor boy!  lol! Just sayin.. It's a good excuse  hehe!


----------



## Emzi00

nchen7 said:


> Emma, you always need more goat kids....... and wow they're CHEAP! (I know, not helping the situation.)


Yeah, they're a big dairy, so they need to move the kids along fast... so they sell quality kids cheap. Nice lines too, Willow Run mainly...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Yeah, they're a big dairy, so they need to move the kids along fast... so they sell quality kids cheap. Nice lines too, Willow Run mainly...


D make sure they are tested and such... I find around here.. The big dairies that sell kids at that price aren't tested or have + animals... Just saying...


----------



## Emzi00

Yeah, that was the big thing in my mind, but worth checking out to see...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Yeah, that was the big thing in my mind, but worth checking out to see...


Oh, yes! Def. is worth checking out! I've been tempted to check some out myself! I mean $15 doe is kinda hard to pass up! Lol!


----------



## nchen7

Skyla, that doeling is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

So, I may be getting a Nubian doe kid!  She's 225 with papers, and has very good milking lines and decent show lines in her. She's super friendly and has a great personality. I'll be getting pictures tomorrow. My best friend, (the one who talked to the woman) is getting two. One who comes from wonderous milk lines, just not very big and they didn't think she'll go as a very good show goat. She's going at 125. She is also getting an Alpine doe,who is a little expensive, but has wonderful blood lines and she was told that she is going to be a guaranteed grand champion. But, she's 450. All come with papers, so. I'm not sure this is exactly happening just like this, but I thought that I would share!


----------



## nchen7

awesome! if they're doelings, make sure to get pictures of her momma's udder.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's so exciting!!  I'm getting a Nubian doe kid this year too!


----------



## Emzi00

Skyla, found this on their outdated website... :

"We raise dairy goats for production and type. We run a goat share is Zeeland MI and we are serious about producing quality as well as quantity. Our goats come from champion bloodlines. We have a CAE negative herd and we raise our kids with pastuerized milk. We offer bucks, does, kids, 4H animals, wethers, goat meat and pets. "


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

I've seen a lot of their does, and I've even shown with her daughter and watched her milk. These are nice goats. These does get grand almost every year. I'm really excited. Between that, and the fact that my dad told me that if I find a really nice Boer doe at this sale I'll be going to, he's gonna let me show in ABGA shows!!!  My goat life just gets better and better.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Skyla, found this on their outdated website... :
> 
> "We raise dairy goats for production and type. We run a goat share is Zeeland MI and we are serious about producing quality as well as quantity. Our goats come from champion bloodlines. We have a CAE negative herd and we raise our kids with pastuerized milk. We offer bucks, does, kids, 4H animals, wethers, goat meat and pets. "


Sounds very good to me!  I'd go for it!


----------



## Emzi00

Mom said I'd have to talk to Dad about it.. :lol: So pretty much it's good with her if it's good with him.  Now, just to wait until he wakes up...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh yay!!  
Hope he says yes!


----------



## Emzi00

I kinda don't want to bottle feed, but then I again I do... :lol: I just want some babies!


----------



## nchen7

baaaabies!!! i can't wait for babies. I'm constantly checking for baby movement (which i should be able to feel soon), and Missy's udder getting a bit bigger. it's soo cute!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> I kinda don't want to bottle feed, but then I again I do... :lol: I just want some babies!


Hehe!! One bottle kid isn't a big deal  hehe! I'm hoping to get my Munchie kid right away.. And my dad wants to wait the 6 weeks (the longest the breeder will hold them)  we'll see... Lol


----------



## sassykat6181

Emzi00 said:


> Skyla, found this on their outdated website... :
> We have a CAE negative herd and we raise our kids with pastuerized milk. "


Make sure to ask for test papers. I was told the same thing and now I'm dealing with two CAE + does.


----------



## Emzi00

Man, some people are so frustrating. How can you expect a 14 year old to make hundreds and hundreds of dollars? Seriously, I know I can't do this alone just yet.. :GAAH:


----------



## wendylou

Ok sorry to barge in ... Can someone tell me the breed of this little guy? He is a rescue.








Wendy Lou


----------



## COgoatLover25

wendylou said:


> Ok sorry to barge in ... Can someone tell me the breed of this little guy? He is a rescue.
> View attachment 60421
> 
> 
> Wendy Lou


Hard to tell with that pic

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## wendylou

I know! The only other one I got was him ducked behind another one! Lol
He's a rescue in Ohio , my friend got him And asked what he may be, I have nooooo idea. 


Wendy Lou


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Man, some people are so frustrating. How can you expect a 14 year old to make hundreds and hundreds of dollars? Seriously, I know I can't do this alone just yet.. :GAAH:


I know how that feels..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

He's a LaMancha or LaMancha mix.. Hard to tell without seeing his whole body...


----------



## wendylou

She just sent me this. Could he be a lamancha maybe? Saanan? (Sp)








Wendy Lou


----------



## wendylou

I must of been typing when u replied. Thankyou


Wendy Lou


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol!

The ears are LaMancha ears for sure.. Weather or not he's mixed with something is hard to say....


----------



## wendylou

Ok thanks! 


Wendy Lou


----------



## NubianFan

I say Lamancha Boer mix


----------



## goathiker

His ears are a bit longer and since the tips hang down so well, I'd guess LaMancha/Boer or LaMancha/Nubian.


----------



## NubianFan

Emma so are they not going to let you get one? If I am reading the ad right it would be $35 for the doeling and $25 for reg paper? So $60 for a reg doeling? At that price I would get two doelings if I were you, that way you'd have 3 does/milkers and one buck and your wether. That is an unbelievably good price and you can look at them and picked the best conformed one.


----------



## NubianFan

Guys tomorrow is St. Patricks Day and guess what it is doing... snowing and sleeting....


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> Emma so are they not going to let you get one? If I am reading the ad right it would be $35 for the doeling and $25 for reg paper? So $60 for a reg doeling? At that price I would get two doelings if I were you, that way you'd have 3 does/milkers and one buck and your wether. That is an unbelievably good price and you can look at them and picked the best conformed one.


We'll see, dad wants to talk to mom, but he's not terribly fond of it. He doesn't think I have the income to pay for that many. And he's right, currently, I don't. But, it's winter right now so jobs aren't exactly plentiful. And I have done all the math, crunched all the numbers, and I should definitely be able to break even. I even have some jobs lined up for this summer. 
Yep, you read right. That is a deal, and looking at the pictures they look pretty good conformation wise too. I'll have to see what they say, but I think it would be good in the long run. Of course I'd ask to see test papers to see about them being negative, but that's just a great deal.
See, my dad goes on and on about how if we can get a deal on fencing and whatnot, then take it, but if it's a deal on a quality goat and it's "not the right timing" (he's just not ready for me to grow up and be responsible) then he goes on lecturing..


----------



## NubianFan

well you will never know if you can be responsible until you are given the chance to try. I told my daughter I will give her this starter herd and starter supplies for her soap making business but after that she has to put her profits back into it to buy more supplies. I will continue to pay for feed and use what milk she doesn't use soaping for cooking/consumption. Hopefully we can sell the offspring as well. She will have to be responsible and not waste her supplies and figure out what scents sell. I imagine if she had to feed them she would never break even but I don't even care about that at this point I just want her to be able to buy all her own soaping supplies after I buy her initial set of stuff.


----------



## NubianFan

There is a good deal on an alpine buckling here, he is so pretty and looonnggg but I am not looking for an alpine. I am ready for some deals on nubians in my area...


----------



## fishin816

I am going to email the breeder tomorrow about reserving a buck! So excited!!!!!! I made my final decesion on buck I wanted to reserve!!!! I cannot wait! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

See, I buy all the feed... it's expensive when you're me. I mean, I've earned so much more money for those darned goats than I would've without the drive they give me, but when you're paying so much, it really doesn't seem like I'm making much at all, and I'm working my little butt off!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Man Emma.. I know how you feel  I pay for everything too.. Granted now I have a job... But still.. Before when I was 'working' at a horse farm.. I had nearly nothing...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well.. Bed time for me.. Mr. YouKnowWho's parents let me borrow their 'Left Behind' books so I'm gonna read a chapter or two and hit the hay.. Night all


----------



## Emzi00

It's just so exhausting, sometimes I just feel like giving up, but then I go spend some time with the beasties and I know that I won't and can't.


----------



## fishin816

Does anyone else watch The Voice? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Oh, and for anyone who it may concern, we may be once again calling vinegar pot "honey pot"... he seems to have dislodged his head from his southern region...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:wave:


----------



## Emzi00

Oh... you're alive....


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

I published my website! Check it out, and tell me what you think!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yep! I'm pretty amazed myself  :lol: 

The babies are getting bigger, definitely gaining now, they've got a lot more covering over their frames 
And little Remi has been nicknamed "Screamy" she is SO loud when she's hungry.
As soon as they are all eating a substantial amount, they'll be moved to the lambar.

Gracie is now on 153. Moon and her boys have been moved back to the doe pen, as well as Clarice and her doe. The boys had their heads burnt today, and that totally nipped their attitudes in the bud! The one I was planning on keeping till October was an onry sucker! He'd ram into you over and over again, and that's not safe as a 200lb boy. He's a sweet as sugar now :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Looks nice Sydney..


----------



## Emzi00

Man Lacie, do you know how hard it is to get sarcasm across in a post?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

SMB_GoatHerd said:


> I published my website! Check it out, and tell me what you think!


Looks good  I probably wouldn't list their flaws, however...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Man Lacie, do you know how hard it is to get sarcasm across in a post?


It's actually extremely easy :lol:

I know, you were probably hoping someone else would come on :lol:


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Hehe look my baby all mad cause I wasn't hugging him anymore 














Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

Well for right now he hasn't earned full honey pot priviledges so I will compromise and call him red wine vinegar pot....


----------



## Emzi00

No, no... you'll have to do.... Sensing my spitefulness?


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Thanks guys! And, now that you say that, it makes sense. I'll be sure to fix that.  Thanks for looking!


----------



## NubianFan

I can't believe the weekend is over, how the heck does that happen anyway?


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> I can't believe the weekend is over, how the heck does that happen anyway?


See, the Earth spins around on its axis......


----------



## goathiker

Hi guys,


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh, and to whom it may greatly concern (Emma), Goober is still here, I haven't kicked him to the curb yet.

And also, I forgot to ask... how's your new swimming spot?


----------



## Emzi00

Hey Jill!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hey Jill 

How's everything over there?


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Oh, and to whom it may greatly concern (Emma), Goober is still here, I haven't kicked him to the curb yet.
> 
> And also, I forgot to ask... how's your new swimming spot?


Good, because I would still like a picture if you could manage that before you do.. 

Terrible, the goat almost went swimming.. I decided that I wanted to go for a walk, so Spazz came with me... he also decided it'd be cool to run full speed towards it...


----------



## goathiker

Gearing up to singe some kids in a couple days. Crystal goes to the vet on Tuesday. Guinan is GREAT, she is soo much better. 
The boarder is getting ready to kid. She's a little thing. I hope everything goes right.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Wow, at least he didn't actually jump in! 

Glad she's doing better Jill! Hope everything goes smoothly 

I'm dreading what's to come with Gracie... I just want one normal size kid from her, a doe would be nice too, but whatever it'll be, I'd prefer it not to try and kill her this year!


----------



## Emzi00

Yeah, he had to settle for dragging me through the snow... guess he really needed to stretch his legs..
Hope everything goes well for both y'all


----------



## Emzi00

Suppose I should be on my way, night y'all.


----------



## NubianFan

Is this Crystal's final trip to the vet Jill or did you manage to dodge that?


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, this little boarder is scaring me. She's only 11 months old. She's wide enough though. 
Guess Barbara Gene is my last hope for doeling this year. We won't be keeping ant more Barbara Gene's though. One is enough for any farm.


----------



## goathiker

NubianFan said:


> Is this Crystal's final trip to the vet Jill or did you manage to dodge that?


Crystal has not gotten infected. I am drying up the damaged side so that it can heal. This visit is for Dr McMillian to tell me if what I'm doing is working or if she needs put down. The hope is that she can raise her boys and go to the brush goat company.


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Emma


----------



## sassykat6181

Triplets!!!!! 1 doe 2 bucks. All breach


----------



## NubianFan

congrats!!!


----------



## NubianFan

That sounds hopeful Jill


----------



## goathiker

Sassy, the baby with the limp ears needs Selenium and vitamin E. The sooner you give it, the more it will help him.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Awww yay!! They look good!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

I love those ears!! Reminds me of Yoda... lol XP


----------



## goathiker

Hey Megan, I don't think you live very far from me. I'm up 22 toward Grand Ronde


----------



## NubianFan

I'm fixing to pass out, night guys


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Leslie, sleep well


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

goathiker said:


> Hey Megan, I don't think you live very far from me. I'm up 22 toward Grand Ronde


Oh yeah! Not THAt far...a little ways I live in Estacada...just moved and building our barn starting tomorrow...it will be done in two weeks and we can FINALLY move our goats in and be a family  Is it raining over there? It's pouring here... :-/


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, it's pouring like crazy here. 
We drive through Estacada to go up to the Mount Hood wilderness for hiking and fishing  
If you'd like to see what pack goats are all about, we have reservation for Clackamas lake the third week of August


----------



## sassykat6181

goathiker said:


> Sassy, the baby with the limp ears needs Selenium and vitamin E. The sooner you give it, the more it will help him.


They weren't dry yet . Everyone is dried, perky and were standing looking for milk before I got them dry. I was excited to post! It's only 20 out tonight brrr. I'll still be a nervous nelly. My first kidding and all three were breach and they came out like bullets, I didn't have enough hands. Good thing I had the booger sucker and lots of towels


----------



## sassykat6181

I gave mama BoSe 4 weeks ago but I do have the gel for the babies. I'll watch them a little longer before bed.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Oh that's awesome!! I'll have to think about that and let the rest of the family know...I've actually been wanting to at least take our wethers hiking...do you think boers can be hiking goats? lol I know they would LOVE being in the woods...


----------



## sassykat6181

Love this stall camera


----------



## goathiker

Sure, Boers can do day hiking. They aren't hardcore mountain hikers but, they are great for hobby hiking.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Sweet! So how long of a hike would you take them on? In your opinion...?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I'd start with 2 or 3 miles, unloaded. Then you add a pack and bottles full of water. Only put 10% of their weight on them. Do half the hike, pour out 1/3 of the water, do half way back, pour out 1/3 more, and take them home. Pick your most annoyingly friendly wether to start with.


----------



## sassykat6181

So happy to finally have a birth announcement 

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/showthread.php?t=163984


----------



## fishin816

sassykat6181 said:


> So happy to finally have a birth announcement
> 
> http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/showthread.php?t=163984


THEY. ARE. SO. CUTE!!!!!!!!!!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## sassykat6181

Thanks! It figures the buck is the flashiest. Can't wait to watch these guys grow


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

SOOO cute !!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

How sad is it my yearling buck will still take a bottle :laugh:


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

goathiker said:


> I'd start with 2 or 3 miles, unloaded. Then you add a pack and bottles full of water. Only put 10% of their weight on them. Do half the hike, pour out 1/3 of the water, do half way back, pour out 1/3 more, and take them home. Pick your most annoyingly friendly wether to start with.


Ok awesome!! Haha I have just the one...

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> How sad is it my yearling buck will still take a bottle :laugh:


My almost three year old wether will drink from a bottle lol a water bottle XP maybe I'll try and find the video it's hilarious!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's too funny!! Haha!

I have a video of him drinking... Just can't upload it here


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Haha here it is!! He's extremely spoiled and you can see it all over his face  if goathiker sees this he's the one I would be taking hiking first 

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha!! That's too funny!!!


----------



## nchen7

oh ya....that looks like one spoiled goat!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Hahaha yes he sure is...and very loved ^.^


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## sassykat6181

Each of Lunas kids weighs 4 pounds......whoppers!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Wow! Big babies!!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Nigie babies right? Lol just kinda seems funny to me to hear about 4 pounds being big when I've seen 15 pound boer babies lol not making fun of you just not used to hearing that  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## sassykat6181

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> Nigie babies right? Lol just kinda seems funny to me to hear about 4 pounds being big when I've seen 15 pound boer babies lol not making fun of you just not used to hearing that
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


 Yup Nigies!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Cuteness!!^.^


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hey guys.


----------



## sassykat6181

Just put a bunch of pics on my kidding thread of the new babies 

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/showthread.php?t=163984

The gold and white buck with black spots is stunning!!!!! The spots are on both sides and his legs


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Good Afternoon, everyone!


----------



## fishin816

OMGosh!!!! OMGosh!!!!! OMGosh!!!!!!!! My dad emailed Olson Acres, with GREAT/BAD news! Fancy, the doe I have a doe kid reserved from is looking GREAT! She said she is very unwilling to sell Dylan to me, but she said she needs the money ($800, YIKES!). So, me, and my mom and dad are gonna go in thirds to buy him! EEEEKKKK!!!!! New buck! New buck!!!!! What do you guys think of Dylan? Do you think he could fix my herd??????? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

Betty didn't come back into heat yesterday :dance: :fireworks: That means that hopefully Finn is fertile and will be sold with jewels included


----------



## Scottyhorse

Cade, he is nice, but I wouldn't pay $800 IMO..


----------



## fishin816

Scottyhorse said:


> Cade, he is nice, but I wouldn't pay $800 IMO..


HOW nice? Does he help my herds flaws?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

Well...... I got an email from Fall Creek again. Valentine is not bagging up! And she is due next month!!!! Do you think she could still bag up? Because I do not wanna wait for my bottle babies 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

fishin816 said:


> HOW nice? Does he help my herds flaws?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Yes... he would...


----------



## Scottyhorse

fishin816 said:


> Well...... I got an email from Fall Creek again. Valentine is not bagging up! And she is due next month!!!! Do you think she could still bag up? Because I do not wanna wait for my bottle babies
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


They can bag up after birth... How many goats are you buying anyways :lol:


----------



## fishin816

Three if I am buying Dylan. I have one rserved from Fall Creek, one from Olson Acres, and the Dylan. I just hope one of those does will give me a doe kid....... 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

Betty and Finn! (Finn isn't posty like that and actually has a brisket, he was stretching in the picture. He is for sale  )


----------



## fishin816

Scottyhorse said:


> Betty and Finn! (Finn isn't posty like that and actually has a brisket, he was stretching in the picture. He is for sale  )


Why are you selling him? Are you gonna retain a doe from Betty and Finn? I would. The kids should be chamiosse. I LOVE that color!!!!!!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'm wanting to go with different lines in my herd. I really like him, he is a nice buck. His lines are really common in this part of the state, so I want something different. His dam is a great producer, and can feed quads all by herself that grow very well. He was a quad, dam raised, and I don't think he got anything besides hay. He is a great size. He's a smaller buck but there are so many over height bucks, I think it's a good thing. I may retain a doeling out of this breeding and see how she freshens, we'll see.  She should be due in July! 

I'm betting the kids will be chamoise(e), and they could be polled. Finn is polled 

I'd LOVE to get a buck kid from TX Twincreeks RM Supernova *B and CH Pecan Hollow Fawn.


----------



## Emzi00

I like Finn.


----------



## fishin816

EMMA LIKES FINN. EMMA LIKES FINN! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Ears are going up


----------



## fishin816

goathiker said:


> Ears are going up


Cute! I love seeing baby goats ears pop up!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

fishin816 said:


> EMMA LIKES FINN. EMMA LIKES FINN!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Hey Cade, if you like Finn so much, you can buy him  :lol: 
I may just keep him, I don't know!


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Ears are going up


He is just the cutest little thing ever!

My parents want to 'talk about' getting another pack goat now... Ugh! Thought it was a yes! Will just have to use my powerful persuasion skills at full force


----------



## goathiker

Well, you've got 3 months to convince them


----------



## fishin816

Scottyhorse said:


> Hey Cade, if you like Finn so much, you can buy him  :lol:
> I may just keep him, I don't know!


Na..... I like Dylan better. I was just alerting the world that Emma likes Finn.

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Well, you've got 3 months to convince them


Oh I will :hi5:


----------



## Scottyhorse

fishin816 said:


> Na..... I like Dylan better. I was just alerting the world that Emma likes Finn.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


:laugh:


----------



## Scottyhorse

This is Finns dam. I'm not super impressed by her udder, which is why I am unsure I want to keep him or not. I don't know if her udder is full in these pictures.

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f231/what-do-you-think-ags-buckling-149221/


----------



## Emzi00

I do like Finn, he's a nice looking fella.


----------



## fishin816

Scottyhorse said:


> This is Finns dam. I'm not super impressed by her udder, which is why I am unsure I want to keep him or not. I don't know if her udder is full in these pictures.
> 
> http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f231/what-do-you-think-ags-buckling-149221/


That is a buck........

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

I agree, just not sure if I should keep him or not.


----------



## Scottyhorse

fishin816 said:


> That is a buck........
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Scroll down


----------



## Emzi00

Hey Sydney, care to enlighten me on these persuasion skills? :lol: I need all the help I can get...


----------



## Scottyhorse

Well hmm.. Tell them about all the good things that would happen if you were able to get the goat kid... Expand your herd, earn money, learn more responsibility, and entrepreneurial-ship. It's good for a young lady to have those skills after all  Ask if you could have a loan you could pay/work off. You would be able to take another goat to show and get your farm name out there thus getting more business thus earning money AND paying them back or becoming a young multimillionaire in the goat world  

Just stuff like that.


----------



## Emzi00

So I took a good hard look at Billie today, here's what was running through my head:

*pretty lady walks bye* *man whistles* He whispers to his wingman, "Dang, that girl is _fine_!"

She's looking really, really well. I'm a proud mama.


----------



## nchen7

^^ :ROFL: you're hilarious Emma!


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh: I crack myself up sometimes too... I'm really weird, but that's okay, at least I will always have something to laugh about. 

But really, a cat walked by, and she acted like a dog on point. She just looked so dang majestic! She set herself up too, she's coming along quite nicely.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol Emma! :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

And Cade.. I agree with Sydney.. I'm not sure if pay $800 for that buck either...


----------



## NubianFan

Hello all my peeps, so what is everyone up to on a fine St Patty's day evening?


----------



## nchen7

I made us a cabbage soup and had some Guinness.....pretty irish feeling right now....

how was your st paddy's day?


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Well Ni, I'm glad you had a great day. My best friend's birthday was today. We were in Spanish and our teacher made her wear a sombrero while we sang her happy birthday in Spanish. Because we're cool like that.


----------



## nchen7

hehe. that's pretty cool.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Haha well I didn't get pinched cause I have green eyes and am almost half Irish/Scottish  lol  hahaha 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> She just looked so dang majestic!


 ! You stole my line! :shocked: :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> Hello all my peeps, so what is everyone up to on a fine St Patty's day evening?


Pinching everyone I can :greengrin: the store oddly didn't have ham, so I had to settle for chicken to go with the cabbage... it just isn't the same.

I hope Gracie kids tonight, she's been yelling at me day, and her ligs are lower, a saint pattys day kid would be cool  she's on day 154 today, she's one that always goes over. In fact all the does have been going over this year.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I had St Patrick's Day kids last year  trips from Puffy. Same as this year, two does and a buck  I wanted to name her little Chammy doe Irish Cream :laugh: but the people who bought her named her Hazelnut


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> ! You stole my line! :shocked: :lol:


I learned from the best.  :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:laugh:
So how's the weather where y'all are at? 70° and sunny today, there is a bit of wind, that can feel free to leave, but otherwise, beautiful day.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lacie.. I'm not talking to you about weather! It BARELY reached 30* here today... With a bitter wind that was horrid!  it's supposed to get near 47* I think by the weekend..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I've discovered photographers have a very dark sense of humor :ROFL:

"Shoot the family, hang the kids, and frame the wife" :slapfloor: :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

Pretty nice, upper 40s... bit of wind so a tad nippy... took the goat for a walk again, impressed my dad with how well he follows..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh that's dreadful! 47° is our night time temps!


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I've discovered photographers have a very dark sense of humor :ROFL:
> 
> "Shoot the family, hang the kids, and frame the wife" :slapfloor: :ROFL:


By any chance, are you also a photographer?   :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

That's t shirt weather! It's absolutely wonderful!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Oh that's dreadful! 47° is our night time temps!


Lol! I don't want to hear it Lacie!! It has been a DREADFUL winter!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> That's t shirt weather! It's absolutely wonderful!


Agreed!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> By any chance, are you also a photographer?   :ROFL:


Lol, nope...I need a new camera... however, that may be happening in the near but distant future, now that I'm not getting my Seneca boy.


----------



## Emzi00

Why am I just hearing about Seneca boy...? :hug:


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Do any of you guys have experience with goats that don't like a certain mineral? Our wethers love this mineral we have but our doe wants nothing to do with it...or the kelp we try to give her...could she just be getting enough nutrients from somewhere else? Help....lol


----------



## NubianFan

I made corned beef and cabbage and potatoes and carrots yesterday and had leftovers today


----------



## sassykat6181

Mine wouldn't touch manna pro. They love Sweetlix and are crazy about kelp. I think they eat more kelp than minerals


----------



## Emzi00

...........


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hahah!!! I love it!! ROFL!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Why am I just hearing about Seneca boy...? :hug:


Well, I haven't been in a real talky mood this past week. But long story short, that retarded vet bill ate what I had saved for him, but I'll get to lease the one she's keeping.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Be back in a bit, have to see what Gracie is wailing about...


----------



## Emzi00

Sorry Lacie, that stinks.


----------



## sassykat6181

Good luck! My poor Luna was screaming last night pushing out her back feet first kids (all 3 of them)


----------



## fishin816

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> Do any of you guys have experience with goats that don't like a certain mineral? Our wethers love this mineral we have but our doe wants nothing to do with it...or the kelp we try to give her...could she just be getting enough nutrients from somewhere else? Help....lol


Cargill Right Now ONYX cow minerals. Best stuff out there! I will never use anything!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Off to bed for me.. Night guys!


----------



## sassykat6181

Me too! Goodnight. Kids on the ground, I can finally sleep...well hopefully


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

She was letting me know she was out of hay... evil goat!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

fishin816 said:


> Cargill Right Now ONYX cow minerals. Best stuff out there! I will never use anything!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Actually there is something better lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

For surely is! ^^


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

This stuff is AMAZING I just don't understand why our doe doesn't like it...made a post about it in Beginners Boat Raising...comment there if you have any ideas...

http://www.fertrell.com/premiergoatnutribalancer.htm

Look at the Analysis


----------



## COgoatLover25

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> This stuff is AMAZING I just don't understand why our doe doesn't like it...made a post about it in Beginners Boat Raising...comment there if you have any ideas...
> 
> http://www.fertrell.com/premiergoatnutribalancer.htm
> 
> Look at the Analysis


Beginners BOAT raising?????? lol


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Lol!! Auto correct X-(


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

haha, so how do you raise boats? lol


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Lol I don't!


----------



## COgoatLover25

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> Lol I don't!


lol, dont ya just hate that when your device auto corrects on ya?


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Lol YES I hate it...  And then when I want it to it doesn't..GAH!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Urgh they cancled 4-H without telling me. And it's an HOUR away!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Oh how lovely...reminds me of my friends mom who was called into work after we had had a big snow storm...well she had to go and she was almost there 3 hours after leaving because of the snow, and they called and told her she didn't have to come...so she turned around and it took her another three hours just to get home...craziness...lol


----------



## Scottyhorse

:hair::hair::hair:


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'm snapchatting my friend and right as I was taking a picture I fell off my bed :lol: Perfect timing :ROFL:


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Ahahaha! Maybe it's time for bed somebody sounds sleepy lol I sure am...gnite everyone! have sweet goatie dreams!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

Goodnight Megan! I will be up for another hour or two..


----------



## Emzi00

And here I was thinking I'd wake up and Gracie would had popped somethin out.... silly goat...


----------



## nchen7

that would make it far too easy.....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Morning all


----------



## nchen7

morning Skyla


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm still tired lol!

I'm not a morning person... Takes me far too long to 'wake up'


----------



## nchen7

I get up early, but I'm still tired. just came in from moving the goats out. Buttercup is getting really vocal in her pregnancy. she's looking pretty big as well.... I'm hoping only twins for her.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

My dad had me get up earlier because in going to Frosty's house to help her trim her girls feet and to visit a bit  so I have to get goatie chores done lol! 

And , I woke up to the most adorable lamb pictures from a friend 

Triplets are fun though  and tend to be smaller then twins most times lol


----------



## sassykat6181

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Triplets are fun though  and tend to be smaller then twins most times lol


 Not in my case! :greengrin:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! No, not in your case! Good thing they weren't twins! Or they'd be really big!!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Good mornin ya'll!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Mornin


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Headed out to Frosty's place now.  I'll talk to y'all latee


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Byeeee! Just had a Robin hit our window 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> And here I was thinking I'd wake up and Gracie would had popped somethin out.... silly goat...


Ha! Her and clarice are the queens of torture! Her ligs are low, and soft this morning, and she's red and puffy back there, so she'll most likely kid tonight.

Meanwhile, these bottles babies are eating me out of house and home! :lol: Between the five, they eat half a gallon per feeding. I'm gonna weigh them in a bit to see what they're gaining.
They all had a very rough start, but I can tell they have put on weight, they have meat on their bones now 
Daisy's buckling got to where he could finally stand, yesterday, he had the worst case of hypertension I've ever seen, it was like his body was a noodle.

I'm attempting to start them on boer developer today... not going so well yet! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie, might I use you as a reference for a resume? It's fake, for a school thing, so we still need references...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, all the babies have been weighed, so far Remi is the biggest gainer  Today is the big 1 week mark for them! :stars: :wahoo: :leap: 

Remi is now at 6lbs
Boy #1 is 7 1/2lbs
Boy #2 is 10lbs

Not bad gains, but most definitely could be more, hopefully they will take off this next week now that they all are mobile, stable, and can eat on their own.
Hyacinths kids have been eating on their own for 5 days now, they all were tube fed the first two days, so hopefully they will start some really nice growth soon! 

Daisy's kids are just about neck and neck with Hyacinths, the buck is 7 3/4lbs and the doe is just a tad over 6 1/2lbs.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Lacie, might I use you as a reference for a resume? It's fake, for a school thing, so we still need references...


How am I a good reference for a school resume? :scratch: :lol:

I guess so? What kind of resume, like a fake job resume?


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> How am I a good reference for a school resume? :scratch: :lol:
> 
> I guess so? What kind of resume, like a fake job resume?


Well, your name is cool 

Yeah, kinda. We have to have "jobs" for a project type thing in my English class, and she's having us fill out a resume. I'm really not that great at explaining things, huh? :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Howdy all


----------



## fishin816

What do you guys think of Cocoa? Her strengths and flaws? Cause she was one of my expesive does........ And gypsy too. How is she other than her annoying splayed toes. Gypsy and Cocoa both have really great udders, I have a pic of gypsys but it is not clipped. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

And do you guys think I should breed Dylan to Magic? Because she didnt take with Blaze and I want to see Dylans kids. What do you peeps think? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Interesting, Emma... :lol: 

Well, I've been doing some experimenting with figuring out how much moon is producing. After a few more tries at taping her teats, I finally got the boys to leave the tape on for a full twelve hours, then I multiplied what I got by 2 (since I wasn't able to tape her teats for full twelve hours, twice). 
It came out to 2.625 gallons a day, though I don't know for certain, as I'm not starving the boys for 24 hours :lol:
Now, I'm letting her boys eat today, they have been very disturbed these past several hours :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

fishin816 said:


> What do you guys think of Cocoa? Her strengths and flaws? Cause she was one of my expesive does........ And gypsy too. How is she other than her annoying splayed toes. Gypsy and Cocoa both have really great udders, I have a pic of gypsys but it is not clipped.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


The picture you have of Cocoa on your website is a bad angle to really tell. 
Do you have udder pictures to show?


----------



## fishin816

Scottyhorse said:


> The picture you have of Cocoa on your website is a bad angle to really tell.
> Do you have udder pictures to show?


Not of Cocoa. But i have a good one of Gyps. How is Gypsys conformation?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

I like her body capacity and depth. Could use more body length, rear leg angulation, flatter rump, and leveler topline. Front pasterns are weak. Would like to see a longer neck. Brisket is nice but her front legs are either too back or her withers too forward. They don't line up. She seems to be well blended.


----------



## Emzi00

Golly Lacie, and you still don't have enough milk for the critters? :shocked:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Golly Lacie, and you still don't have enough milk for the critters? :shocked:


Nope! Those little monsters are eating everything she gives, but I guess she's doing pretty good, I mean, 7 kids is quite a bit for one doe to feed, and 10 puppies...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

In fact, I bought a bucket of replacer today to help with the milk situation...

Hopefully I'll have them on the lambar by this time next week.

Just got 13 more days (maybe!) before I'll have more milk, come on Babette!


----------



## Emzi00

Oh, Cade, I'm sure that I agree with Sydney(I didn't actually look), since we're both superawesomeamazingwonderful.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Oh, Cade, I'm sure that I agree with Sydney(I didn't actually look), since we're both superawesomeamazingwonderful.


I didn't look either Cade (sorry), but I'm sure I'd agree to agree with Emma, about agreeing with Sydney  :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

That's an awful lot of agreeing there Lacie, sure that you can handle it?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well can we agree that I disagree, that that is too much agreeing? :greengrin:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> .
> 
> Just got 13 more days (maybe!) before I'll have more milk, come on Babette!


No, no, no. You're thinking wrong... She could go five days early. Eight more days...


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well can we agree that I disagree, that that is too much agreeing? :greengrin:


Sometimes I wish you weren't so funny, I just almost choked on my food. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:laugh: Leave it to Babette to throw the consistency out of wack :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Sometimes I wish you weren't so funny, I just almost choked on my food. :lol:


:shock:  Don't choke! I'd probably get charged with your death! :shocked: :slapfloor: :ROFL:


----------



## fishin816

Scottyhorse said:


> I like her body capacity and depth. Could use more body length, rear leg angulation, flatter rump, and leveler topline. Front pasterns are weak. Would like to see a longer neck. Brisket is nice but her front legs are either too back or her withers too forward. They don't line up. She seems to be well blended.


Do you think her and Bandit compliment each other well? Cause I think that is who i am gonna breed her to. And does her pros outweigh her cons?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :shock:  Don't choke! I'd probably get charged with your death! :shocked: :slapfloor: :ROFL:


They'd have know way of knowing that you were the one who caused it.  :slapfloor:


----------



## Emzi00

But really, don't stop being funny. Laughter is the best medicine, and I could use some of that.  You can't spell 'slaughter' without 'laughter'......


----------



## fishin816

And her topline is a lot more level than in the pic. She HATES being restrained, so I had to get whatever. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:laugh: Well, they'd maybe know if feds searched your computer 

Anyways... I wanted to get back on track with naming kids by the year letter, SO I need one boer doe name and three buck names that start with D, and I need a buck name that starts with E.
Clarice's doeling has been named "Fancy" :lol: The registered name will be "_Extra Fancy_".


----------



## fishin816

Emzi00 said:


> But really, don't stop being funny. Laughter is the best medicine, and I could use some of that.  You can't spell 'slaughter' without 'laughter'......


LOL!!!!!!! You crack me up Emma!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :laugh: Well, they'd maybe know if feds searched your computer
> 
> Anyways... I wanted to get back on track with naming kids by the year letter, SO I need one boer doe name and three buck names that start with D, and I need a buck name that starts with E.
> Clarice's doeling has been named "Fancy" :lol: The registered name will be "_Extra Fancy_".


:laugh: "Dumb..." "Dip...." 
"Extra Super Man"


----------



## Scottyhorse

Might be going to an ABGA show in 10 days!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's exciting Sydney!


----------



## fishin816

Will you be showing anyone? Or just observing????? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Miss Kitty today  such a pretty girl...getting closer!








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## sassykat6181

I put pics up of Luna's ff udder last year and the sires dams udder. Tell me what you think. Does my new doeling have good possibilities? And what about selling the boys as herd sires? I know we need to watch them grow, but from udder standpoint I need opinions. Thanks!

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/showthread.php?t=163984


----------



## Emzi00

Just from udder pics, ummmh, yeah!!!! Doeling should be nice and those boys could make someone a _fine_ herd sire.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I can't see them.. :/ but, I do know what it looks like from last year  and it's a mighty fine udder!  I can't wait to see a fill from this year!  

And I just keep telling myself I don't need another doe... I don't need another doe...  :laugh: corse we know that's a lie! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Can see them with the web view and I have to say again I love her udder and love Joy's udder


----------



## Scottyhorse

fishin816 said:


> Will you be showing anyone? Or just observing?????
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I would be showing Ellie


----------



## Frosty

Skyla. Enjoyed the day with you and your mother and sister. Thank you again for your help. I feel better about the hoof trimming now. Was your trip home okay..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Frosty said:


> Skyla. Enjoyed the day with you and your mother and sister. Thank you again for your help. I feel better about the hoof trimming now. Was your trip home okay..


It was great to go up and visit with you, your daughter, and all your goatie girls  
No problem at all  glad you feel better about it  like I said, their feet all looked great so you were doing a great job  
It was good  you live in such a nice area  I wish we lived some where like that  so nice 

Oh.. And I looked at my tattoos and it didn't say the size.. So me and my mom are gonna look through some more stuff tomorrow and find out for you


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So, how was everyone else's day?? Mine was great


----------



## Emzi00

Glad to hear your day went well.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

How was your day?


----------



## Emzi00

Very rough. A roller coaster, that's how it was. I don't like roller coasters, they scare me...


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> How was your day?


Mine was great! OTHER than the fact it was a school day and I was at school with people I do not like.

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:hug: sorry you had an icky day  :hug:


----------



## Emzi00

Thanks Skyla :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:hug:


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> :hug: sorry you had an icky day  :hug:


No the day was ok. I just get so bored, and do not like hardly anyone in my atmosphere. So its ok other than being bored stiff. And being surrounded by people i do not like.

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

fishin816 said:


> No the day was ok. I just get so bored, and do not like hardly anyone in my atmosphere. So its ok other than being bored stiff. And being surrounded by people i do not like.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


That was at Emma 

Glad you had a fairly good day though


----------



## NubianFan

Gueessssss What??? Big news....!!!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> No the day was ok. I just get so bored, and do not like hardly anyone in my atmosphere. So its ok other than being bored stiff. And being surrounded by people i do not like.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Yet another reason why being homeschooled is awesome!

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## COgoatLover25

NubianFan said:


> Gueessssss What??? Big news....!!!!


What?!?

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Emzi00

What's that Leslie?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Carolina is eating and drinking more  Still not wanting to walk on that leg.


----------



## NubianFan

Maybe this will give you a hint


----------



## Emzi00

So cute!!!!! :greengrin:


----------



## NubianFan

He isn't registered but he is just going to be Daff's husband since she is stunted. He is half nubian and half nigerian dwarf and it will be a while before he is old enough to breed because he is only one month old. He is super sweet. So probably either a late summer or fall breeding for Daff which gives her a little more time to grow, still looking for a registered herd sire for later and for Dru.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Aw!! Mini Nubian buckling? Doeling?


----------



## Scottyhorse

We posted at the same time... Congrats!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

NubianFan said:


> Maybe this will give you a hint


Cute!  are you going to get him disbudded?

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## fishin816

CUTE LESLIE! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

Probably have to band them off at this point. They are still soft but they are at least an inch long, They are just too big to disbud and have it go well for him.


----------



## fishin816

NubianFan said:


> Probably have to band them off at this point. They are still soft but they are at least an inch long, They are just too big to disbud and have it go well for him.


Yeah they will have to be banded. Are you sure he is a nigie cross? Because his ears are awful long for that

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

Betty still isn't in heat :dance:


----------



## Scottyhorse

fishin816 said:


> Yeah they will have to be banded. Are you sure he is a nigie cross? Because his ears are awful long for that
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


1/2 Nigerian, 1/2 Nubian


----------



## fishin816

Why dont you just put them in a pen for a few days? Let him make her go head over hooves for him. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

Scottyhorse said:


> 1/2 Nigerian, 1/2 Nubian


Ohhhhh.....

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

COgoatLover25 said:


> Yet another reason why being homeschooled is awesome!
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


Agreed :laugh: :hi5:

Awe!! Leslie! He is ADORABLE!! CONGRATS!!  :stars:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> Betty still isn't in heat :dance:


Woot woot! :leap:


----------



## COgoatLover25

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Agreed :laugh: :hi5:
> 
> Awe!! Leslie! He is ADORABLE!! CONGRATS!!  :stars:


Are you homeschooled too?

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Scottyhorse

fishin816 said:


> Why dont you just put them in a pen for a few days? Let him make her go head over hooves for him.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


No... She is finally bred...  Which means Finn isn't sterile.  And I will be able to show Betty in milk, and she will have kids before fair!


----------



## NubianFan

I will post more pictures tomorrow. You should see the cute swirl of color on one hip, brown/fawn, cream and white all swirled together , then on the other side he had a jagged white marking.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I can't wait to see him Leslie!


----------



## fishin816

Scottyhorse said:


> No... She is finally bred...  Which means Finn isn't sterile.  And I will be able to show Betty in milk, and she will have kids before fair!


Ohhhh..... I thought you meant she hadnt come in yet

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

COgoatLover25 said:


> Are you homeschooled too?
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


 Was  and my siblings are


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Was  and my siblings are


I am starting to think about being homeschooled.

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'm really wanting some chocolate, even though I can't have it or like it much... Weird.. :lol:


----------



## fishin816

I would actually start thinking about goats......


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

My brother and I are homeschooled.


----------



## fishin816

Scottyhorse said:


> My brother and I are homeschooled.


I would get to distracted...... I would want to be with my goats!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh don't worry Cade... I got in trouble for that a bit  lol! But I really enjoyed it  and I got out in like April/May every year so that was nice too


----------



## NubianFan

I'm freezing I keep sticking my head out to check him because he is bawling his little heart out right now. He is LOUD. But he is not used to it here. I KNOW I should have quarantined him but I didn't have the heart to leave him alone the way he is wailing so he is in with Dru and Daff. He looks healthy good dry bum, active, bright, and the girl was a 4 her that sold him to us and she said her herd was healthy and that he'd had his shots and wormer and everything. So I am risking it I may regret it later. He just is so scared by himself I had him separated from them and first and he wouldn't stop running the fenceline and screaming.


----------



## nchen7

he's so cute! congrats Leslie!


----------



## NubianFan

They are accepting him just fine in fact Daff was literally jumping for joy, and Dru almost seemed to wonder if it was one of hers already. But he isn't real crazy about them yet. He basically just wails and looks at the house.


----------



## NubianFan

fishin816 said:


> I would actually start thinking about goats......
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Don't you do this at school now?


----------



## fishin816

NubianFan said:


> Don't you do this at school now?


Yes I do.

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

Thanks everyone. I have been scouring the countryside looking for a mini nubian for Daff. I really wanted a mini nubian and not a nigerian dwarf and I had found a couple that were not very pretty and I had found a couple of really nice ones that were gone in the blink of an eye. He was just listed today and I brought him home. I knew if I didn't grab him quick he'd be gone. She said she had someone lined up to look at him tomorrow. There just aren't many mini nubians here and he isn't registered he just is a grade one but I think he is fairly nice.


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> Yes I do.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Haha I figured

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Emzi00

Those are some nice looking kids in your avatar Lacie.


----------



## NubianFan

Just for Skyla!


----------



## NubianFan

I also have other good news!!


----------



## goathiker

So do I!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Tell us!


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Just for Skyla!


Haha!! :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh we must hear from both of you!! 
Spill the beans!


----------



## Emzi00

What's all this good news?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Woo! Good news is always good! 

Emma...I know they look good :shades: I look at them 25772479507531299742087653969346 times a day


----------



## goathiker

Crystal got a stay of execution. She has no mastitis/infection and the injury to her udder is healing well.


----------



## NubianFan

I got my hair cut!!! Yay!!!! I was so tired of it tangling round and round me.


----------



## NubianFan

goathiker said:


> Crystal got a stay of execution. She has no mastitis/infection and the injury to her udder is healing well.


Woooo Hooooo!!!!!


----------



## nchen7

great stuff Jill, and Leslie what kind of hair cut did you get?


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Emma...I know they look good :shades: I look at them 25,772,479,507,531,299,742,087,653,969,346 times a day


That's a lot of times...Stalker...  Which one is the buck you're hanging onto for a while?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> Crystal got a stay of execution. She has no mastitis/infection and the injury to her udder is healing well.


Yay!!! That's what I was hoping your news would be!! Yippee!!  :stars: :leap:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That's awesome Jill! 

Leslie, congrats on the new do


----------



## COgoatLover25

NubianFan said:


> Woooo Hooooo!!!!!


Yay !!!

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> I got my hair cut!!! Yay!!!! I was so tired of it tangling round and round me.


That's cool!  what style? 
I have to get mine done soon too.. I'm thinking layers.. And I might get brave enough for those red highlights lol!


----------



## fishin816

Yay!!!!! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

Ni I had my mom cut 8 inches off but it is still longer than my shoulders by quite a bit, then it has layers and two layers of bangs. similar to this


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> That's a lot of times...Stalker...  Which one is the buck you're hanging onto for a while?


:lol: I am, sometimes to get the perfect pictures, you have to crawl around in the dirt, stalking them... waiting for the best time to tap the screen 

The one fighting with the girly... have to say, he's not very nice to his sister! :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

What do you guys think of this buck?
http://www.royalhighlandsdairygoats.com/royal_highlands_moose_tracks.htm

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Emzi00

Crawling in dirt for a picture? That's real dedication..


----------



## NubianFan

Not if you like crawling in the dirt to begin with!!:ROFL:


----------



## fishin816

COgoatLover25 said:


> What do you guys think of this buck?
> http://www.royalhighlandsdairygoats.com/royal_highlands_moose_tracks.htm
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


He is *pretty* nice.

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

COgoatLover25 said:


> What do you guys think of this buck?
> http://www.royalhighlandsdairygoats.com/royal_highlands_moose_tracks.htm
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


Is he a mini? He seems very small for a 3 year old if he's not. I'd like to see more depth, size and masculinity to start with.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I think that is pretty Leslie 



COgoatLover25 said:


> What do you guys think of this buck?
> http://www.royalhighlandsdairygoats.com/royal_highlands_moose_tracks.htm
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


I think he is a handsome boy  nice LA scores in his pedigree too 
What's his mama's udder look like?


----------



## Emzi00

COgoatLover25 said:


> What do you guys think of this buck?
> http://www.royalhighlandsdairygoats.com/royal_highlands_moose_tracks.htm
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


He's not bad,but there are some things that I don't particularly like.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Is he a mini? He seems very small for a 3 year old if he's not. I'd like to see more depth, size and masculinity to start with.


I think that is a kid pic of him..


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

I updated my site a little, and made some suggested changes to it.


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> Not if you like crawling in the dirt to begin with!!:ROFL:


Well, don't ya think Lacie might be a tad old for that? :slapfloor: She might throw out her back....


----------



## COgoatLover25

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I think that is a kid pic of him..


I think so too, I just can't find any other pics of him

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## COgoatLover25

So what do you guys think of his pedigree?


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Reason asking is because I have two kids out of him


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well.. Bed time for me... Night all


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

COgoatLover25 said:


> So what do you guys think of his pedigree?
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


I don't know any of those lines... I'm quite new to Nubians myself..
Sorry..


----------



## COgoatLover25

Here's a picture from about 4yrs. ago but not good picture of him that I found








Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## nchen7

Leslie, how cute! I need to find a hairdresser......

bed time for me too (so sleepy today). nite nite everyone!


----------



## nchen7

that Nubian has a weak chine and short rump to begin with.....I personally wouldn't use him unless I had to ......


----------



## COgoatLover25

nchen7 said:


> that Nubian has a weak chine and short rump to begin with.....I personally wouldn't use him unless I had to ......


I think he might be standing on uneven ground too, ugh

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## NubianFan

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I think that is pretty Leslie


it looks better on her than me but I still like it, Thanks!!


----------



## NubianFan

He was finally quiet so I peaked out to check on him and he started wailing again...:doh: Little Stinker. Anyway he was in the barn at least, so that is good, I know if he will get in the barn he will be fine.


----------



## NubianFan

Emzi00 said:


> Well, don't ya think Lacie might be a tad old for that? :slapfloor: She might throw out her back....


Nahhhh Lacie isn't too old for anything, she is just getting to the point where she knows how to do things right. :slapfloor:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Haha Leslie, I have FIVE wailing monsters outside my door! :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

wailing monsters, little weirdos, adorable babies, all the same thing.... :slapfloor:


----------



## goathiker

That bucks got really nice bloodlines and his full sister has her SG. It's not how the buck looks, it's what he throws to his daughters that matters.


----------



## Emzi00

Well, Lacie has _*Big*_ little weirdos.. those suckers must weigh a ton!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> wailing monsters, little weirdos, adorable babies, all the same thing.... :slapfloor:


Well, actually, if you paid closer attention, you'd know that there is a distinct difference! :ROFL:


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Scottyhorse said:


> My brother and I are homeschooled.


Same here!


----------



## NubianFan

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well, actually, if you paid closer attention, you'd know that there is a distinct difference! :ROFL:


What can I say I am not all judgelike!!! LOL


----------



## COgoatLover25

goathiker said:


> That bucks got really nice bloodlines and his full sister has her SG. It's not how the buck looks, it's what he throws to his daughters that matters.


So, do you think it might be a good idea to keep one of his kids a buck?
Here's a pic of their dam








Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> . It's not how the buck looks, it's what he throws to his daughters that matters.


Well, for arguments sake... if someone tried to sell me a six legged, one eyed, parrot mouthed, bow legged buck... I would probably pass, because chances are his kids wouldn't be spectacular.

This is why I'm here... the bucks appearance does matter  :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Well, Lacie has _*Big*_ little weirdos.. those suckers must weigh a ton!


They do... :tears: it's not fun to play with them after the first month... it gets painful 
:lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Skyla another funny


----------



## goathiker

Well, that's going a little extreme Lacie. Cedar has a steeper rump than I'd like but, he puts beautiful flat rumps on his daughters. 

If that doe is a first freshener, i would not keep a buck out of her. Herdsires need proven dams.


----------



## COgoatLover25

goathiker said:


> Well, that's going a little extreme Lacie. Cedar has a steeper rump than I'd like but, he puts beautiful flat rumps on his daughters.
> 
> If that doe is a first freshener, i would not keep a buck out of her. Herdsires need proven dams.


Then it's a no :/

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## fishin816

NubianFan said:


> Skyla another funny


LOL

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> Well, that's going a little extreme Lacie. Cedar has a steeper rump than I'd like but, he puts beautiful flat rumps on his daughters.
> 
> If that doe is a first freshener, i would not keep a buck out of her. Herdsires need proven dams.


Well yeah, it was quite drastically extreme, but I was making a point 

He isn't a bad looking buck, but, there are better ones out there though.


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie owes me a story...


----------



## Emzi00

*tap, tap* O dearest Lacie*tap, tap*


----------



## Emzi00

*sniffle* A bedtime story would be nice right about now... *sniffle*


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> *sniffle* A bedtime story would be nice right about now... *sniffle*


Awwwwww you'll get over it lol

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

I'm so mad. Why do people have to be such liars? And then try to hide it, making i even worse?


----------



## Emzi00

COgoatLover25 said:


> Awwwwww you'll get over it lol
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


:lol: Maybe, either way, Lacie owes me a story..


----------



## Emzi00

SMB_GoatHerd said:


> I'm so mad. Why do people have to be such liars? And then try to hide it, making i even worse?


Because sometimes some people like being inconsiderate liitle turds. :hug:


----------



## COgoatLover25

SMB_GoatHerd said:


> I'm so mad. Why do people have to be such liars? And then try to hide it, making i even worse?


What happened?

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

COgoatLover25 said:


> What happened?
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


2 years ago, I got my 7 Boer does from a friend of my dad's. We paid very little for them, as they were a payment for them using a lot of my dad's machinery and they were unable to make actual payments. So they made it up in does, for they had a good many. I had gotten some really nice market goats from those lines. We had told them that we wanted only 100% Boer does, in order o start our herd out right. Under the impression that they were all 100% we took them home, I named them, and they were to register them and have the certificates sent to me. They did 4 of them. All four registered in the IBGA. Only three were 100%. Primrose was only registered 99.8% which we passed off and decided it wasn't that bad. I have been pestering them for the other 3 papers for nearly two years. Finally I told them again recently, and they said they sold all their does, and that their buck had died and they found it pointless to get a new registry. I understand. They said they'd get me the proper papers in order to register them myself probably because they would get out of paying for it. We agreed, realizing that paying for our own registry and papers that we will use was better than never getting papers for our best seemingly 100% does. I got the correct papers yesterday. They are filled out, under IBGA contracts. The IBGA went down like a year ago. It no longer exists. While looking at the papers, the dam to the two does, who were twins, needs registered for them. She was only a 98.75%. The buck must have been lower. My twin does, Jade, and Penny, my two better does, are only registered at a 87.5%. Not the 100% which was promised. The other doe is only registerable at a 97.5%. Now I need to register the goats, who are papered through the IBGA , into the ABGA not at the percentage that was promised to me. It doesn't make me angry that they aren't 100% as much as it does that they lied about it and tried to hide it. 
Wow. Sorry for the rant. But it needed to be typed out. I'm just very upset... Now that my "100%" does aren't what they were said to be...


----------



## COgoatLover25

SMB_GoatHerd said:


> 2 years ago, I got my 7 Boer does from a friend of my dad's. We paid very little for them, as they were a payment for them using a lot of my dad's machinery and they were unable to make actual payments. So they made it up in does, for they had a good many. I had gotten some really nice market goats from those lines. We had told them that we wanted only 100% Boer does, in order o start our herd out right. Under the impression that they were all 100% we took them home, I named them, and they were to register them and have the certificates sent to me. They did 4 of them. All four registered in the IBGA. Only three were 100%. Primrose was only registered 99.8% which we passed off and decided it wasn't that bad. I have been pestering them for the other 3 papers for nearly two years. Finally I told them again recently, and they said they sold all their does, and that their buck had died and they found it pointless to get a new registry. I understand. They said they'd get me the proper papers in order to register them myself probably because they would get out of paying for it. We agreed, realizing that paying for our own registry and papers that we will use was better than never getting papers for our best seemingly 100% does. I got the correct papers yesterday. They are filled out, under IBGA contracts. The IBGA went down like a year ago. It no longer exists. While looking at the papers, the dam to the two does, who were twins, needs registered for them. She was only a 98.75%. The buck must have been lower. My twin does, Jade, and Penny, my two better does, are only registered at a 87.5%. Not the 100% which was promised. The other doe is only registerable at a 97.5%. Now I need to register the goats, who are papered through the IBGA , into the ABGA not at the percentage that was promised to me. It doesn't make me angry that they aren't 100% as much as it does that they lied about it and tried to hide it.
> Wow. Sorry for the rant. But it needed to be typed out. I'm just very upset... Now that my "100%" does aren't what they were said to be...


Wow, id be aggravated too! Whenever something like that happens to me it just makes me try even harder not to be like that 

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goathiker

That's a good attitude, um um, what is your name? I don't remember. 

People who try to get away with as little integrity and work as possible rarely prosper.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Something to lighten the mood lol he's getting too big for my lap...sorry the vid is sideway but my mom forgot how to video on a iPhone lol






Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sorry about the bedtime story Emma! Phone died and Gracie was in labor. Just pulled a mammoth DOE! :stars: :wahoo: :leap: :greengrin:
This is her first doe she's ever had, huge one too, like always. 
She looks strikingly similar to Clarices doe. 
So far Goober has a 100% doe rate :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

I decided I want to go to California soon today. Just hang out at the beach for a few days


----------



## goathiker

Hey Sidney, the boys are chewing cud. There is nothing cuter than a week old baby chewing his bubble gum. I'll get some more pics tomorrow. Today was a little jammed up.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Aw, they _are_ so adorable. Carolina hasn't had a cud in a while, which is concerning.


----------



## goathiker

That IS concerning and you're not old enough to buy her a beer. You may need to steal a cud from one of your other goats to get her going again. That foot is worrying me though. It needs SOMETHING on it. Neosporin, providine, uh vitamin E, Something.


----------



## goathiker

Scottyhorse said:


> I decided I want to go to California soon today. Just hang out at the beach for a few days


Hope you're good with a million really weird people


----------



## nchen7

Scottyhorse said:


> I decided I want to go to California soon today. Just hang out at the beach for a few days


when getting into Cali, you have to play this song. lol. last road trip my bf and I took to the west coast, we had this playing as we entered Cali.....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Good morning everybody!


----------



## COgoatLover25

goathiker said:


> That's a good attitude, um um, what is your name? I don't remember.
> 
> People who try to get away with as little integrity and work as possible rarely prosper.


If you're asking me, it's Lindsey

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> *sniffle* A bedtime story would be nice right about now... *sniffle*


*snuffle*  :laugh:


----------



## NubianFan

Lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Snappy is FAT!  lol! I'm headed out to get some pics now


----------



## COgoatLover25

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Snappy is FAT!  lol! I'm headed out to get some pics now


You're always headed out somewhere to do something aren't you!

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol! Sure feels like it! 

But in don't mind headed out to do something with/for my goats


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

BTW I posted pics of Snap on my kidding thread


----------



## margaret

I have a question about registering kids. This years letter is E, so when i tattoo a kid do i tattoo them with E1,E2,E3 etc Or pick up where i left off last year, E7, E8 and so on?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yep, start at one


----------



## fishin816

My donkeys are gone :-( their old owner took them back. Now I can make room for Dylan and Lil Joe. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

I atleast have room for Dylan now. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Hi guys! How was your day? I'm making pizza rollers before I go tot guard practice... (btw, that took 3 times to type because I kept deleting it with my pinky. )


----------



## fishin816

SMB_GoatHerd said:


> Hi guys! How was your day? I'm making pizza rollers before I go tot guard practice... (btw, that took 3 times to type because I kept deleting it with my pinky. )


My day was absolutely BORING

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

fishin816 said:


> My day was absolutely BORING
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I understand....


----------



## fishin816

*school makes me VERY bored*


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Snappy is FAT!  lol! I'm headed out to get some pics now


TRUST me. Sweetie is ten times fatter!!!!!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

School boring? Pffft......


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Hahah. I understand about school being boring... In tenth period today, our teacher was like, we're gonna go play basketball. Like, no. I haven't played basketball since 5th grade.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

fishin816 said:


> TRUST me. Sweetie is ten times fatter!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


It's big for Snap  she is normally quite trim through pregnancy


----------



## sassykat6181

My kids are starting to bounce 







I'll upload a video later


----------



## fishin816

sassykat6181 said:


> My kids are starting to bounce
> View attachment 60746
> 
> I'll upload a video later


I would like that buck. But I am getting Dylan on Saturday!!!!!!! YES!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

sassykat6181 said:


> My kids are starting to bounce
> View attachment 60746
> 
> I'll upload a video later


Love the moonspots on that boy!! You have names for them yet?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ugg.. I do NOT want to work tonight.. I have closing...


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Wow, I realized I'm being very impatient waiting for an email back from a person whose goat, I may physically NEED in my life. I just want a response and pictures to ultimately decide. The ad sounds absolutely delicious though!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! I know what you mean


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Like, she sounds gorgeous. She's a grand champion doe, and is double registered. I looked at their website and they have some of the stockiest Boer goats I've ever seen. AND! They're close! Uhg... I reaallllyyy just want to know.... So bad. AND I could show her in ABGA shows. Which, I want to do so very badly, to get our name out there and get out there showing more than once a year at the county fair... I'm sorry. I'm basically drooling..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh very nice! Hope it works out and you can get her!!


----------



## Emzi00

So, I have this crazy idea where I want to memorize every single word of the scorecard, so I can impress people...and for my own knowledge, might help for showmanship too. onder:


----------



## fishin816

Emzi00 said:


> So, I have this crazy idea where I want to memorize every single word of the scorecard, so I can impress people...and for my own knowledge, might help for showmanship too. onder:


Knowlage??? You?

ROFL

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Anyone near me want a free bottle baby? Crystal can't feed both of her kids and I don't have time or funds for it right now. I'll give you the big healthy one and keep the runty one.


----------



## Emzi00

fishin816 said:


> Knowlage??? You?
> 
> ROFL
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Yes me  I've got the eye for it pretty much, just need to get the scorecard down, so I can prioritize.  :lol: And I like having things memorized.. :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Jill, wish I was closer. :/


----------



## fishin816

Emzi00 said:


> Yes me  I've got the eye for it pretty much, just need to get the scorecard down, so I can prioritize.  :lol: And I like having things memorized.. :lol:


SHAT IN THIS EARTHLY EARTH IS A SCORECARD?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

fishin816 said:


> SHAT IN THIS EARTHLY EARTH IS A SCORECARD?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


http://adga.org/index.php?option=co...244:artshowscard&catid=87:cat-shows&Itemid=97


----------



## ksalvagno

Wish I was closer Jill. I'd love one. I'd even take the runty one.


----------



## NubianFan

Can goats have uncooked rice, just plain white rice?


----------



## NubianFan

Me too Jill, This little guy needs a mate I think. He is not really fitting in with the girls.


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> Can goats have uncooked rice, just plain white rice?


Not sure about goats, but I know Emmas sure can. :yum:


----------



## NubianFan

Emma you wouldn't want this unless you are really desperate for extra protein it is buggy rice.


----------



## Emzi00

Protein is good. Bugs good. :yum:


----------



## nchen7

uhhh....maybe give buggy rice to chickens?


----------



## NubianFan

My aunt gave me this enormous bag of rice she had in her pantry for 9 for evers. Anyway tried to cook it tonight because mom got sick at dad's doctors appt today and didn't feel like cooking so I was trying to make them supper. I wanted to use that to make a big amount of rice because the only other thing I had was small rice a roni packets. But when I poured it in the pan all these bugs came floating up. GAG..... So I wondered if I could feed it to the goats. 
Needless to say my parents and us got chicken and couscous tonight instead of chicken and rice.


----------



## NubianFan

Yeah I could feed it to the chickens or the birds but just wondered if I could give some to the goats it is one HUGE bag of rice. I don't know why she bought it just to let it go to waste.


----------



## nchen7

oh....I hate it when that happens. I would assume you can give some to the goats, but I read somewhere (here likely) that white rice doesn't have much dietary value to goats....


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Emzi00 said:


> So, I have this crazy idea where I want to memorize every single word of the scorecard, so I can impress people...and for my own knowledge, might help for showmanship too. onder:


Oh, my goodness. (I know this is like 3 hours later, but I just got off of guard practice) In my showmanship class our judge wanted exactly that. He asked if we knew what was on the scorecard and if we didn't give him and exact answer that was correct you didn't place very high in the class. There was one in my class. None of us had ever heard of it. He asked everyone form the 18+ showmen, to the 8 year olds. Like, WHAT???


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I feed mine uncooked rice, obviously not 20lbs, but like 1-2lbs each if I run out of grain.

Ok, so I have Doof (Doofenshmirtz) & Dahlia, Remi, Fancy, Evie, and Evetts so far. I need two more boer buck names, I'll have to look through the list.

I think you'll enjoy that last pic :laugh:


----------



## COgoatLover25

goathiker said:


> Anyone near me want a free bottle baby? Crystal can't feed both of her kids and I don't have time or funds for it right now. I'll give you the big healthy one and keep the runty one.


Wish I was closer!! I'd love to meet you 

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## nchen7

Lacie! that doeling is beautiful!! and the last pic.....scared me a little. lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Not to bad for less than 24 hours old!  she doesn't have as much flashyness as Clarices doe, but she's a girl and I'm happy!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

I would love him Jill but my family doesn't want any more boys lol  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It was actually pretty funny, Ni, we were out to help her if she needed, which she did, she was on the ground screaming her lungs out and the kid was stuck, and he was swearing up an down that it was gonna be another huge buck :lol: I said "Nope, those are doe feet, just you wait!" After we pulled her out I swiped her nose clean and lifted her leg, low and behold! Those were indeed, doe feet! :greengrin: he thought I was crazy, but I know doe feet when I see 'em! :lol:


----------



## nchen7

HAHAHA!!!!! persistence beats resistance! I think she's plenty pretty. I'd take her off your hands.....


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I feed mine uncooked rice, obviously not 20lbs, but like 1-2lbs each if I run out of grain.
> 
> Ok, so I have Doof (Doofenshmirtz) & Dahlia, Remi, Fancy, Evie, and Evetts so far. I need two more boer buck names, I'll have to look through the list.
> 
> I think you'll enjoy that last pic :laugh:


Doofenshmirtz? You watch to many cartoons :lol:

She reminds me a lot of a young doeling I once knew... onder: Pretty girl. 

That picture scared the crap out of me!! :shocked:


----------



## nchen7

Emma, I'm glad I wasn't the only one who got startled by the picture....


----------



## NubianFan

Okay now for my bad news, I have been working up the nerve to tell y'all all night, and I know I am going to get emotional when I do....


----------



## Emzi00

I was just scrolling, and it was a normal picture, until a goat popped up in the corner! Scary stuff!


----------



## nchen7

what's wrong Leslie? we're here for ya. :hug:


----------



## NubianFan

Dad went to the cardiologist today and they are saying that he probably is going to need to have heart surgery to have a heart valve replaced.... It isn't a completely done deal yet, as they need to run a couple more tests first to make sure, but it is likely. I am scared. I don't want him to have to go through that at his age. He will be 83 in june. Please, Please, Please, guys pray that the tests show that he doesn't need this surgery afterall. I am so afraid of the outcome if he has to have it.


----------



## Emzi00

:hug: :hug:


----------



## kccjer

NubianFan said:


> Dad went to the cardiologist today and they are saying that he probably is going to need to have heart surgery to have a heart valve replaced.... It isn't a completely done deal yet, as they need to run a couple more tests first to make sure, but it is likely. I am scared. I don't want him to have to go through that at his age. He will be 83 in june. Please, Please, Please, guys pray that the tests show that he doesn't need this surgery afterall. I am so afraid of the outcome if he has to have it.


Good news is that it is fairly routine surgery. But it is scary. Hopefully the tests will turn out ok....

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## nchen7

:hug: I'm sorry. hope he doesn't need the surgery.


----------



## NubianFan

Can anything be a routine surgery on an 83 year old? I just can't imagine that being an easy surgery. Mom had bypasses which sound easier to me and that was terribly hard on her and she was 65 at the time.


----------



## NubianFan

Ok I just went and googled it and read what I could stand to about it til it nearly made me throw up. I see there is a less invasive one that can be done without opening the chest through a small incision, maybe that is the more routine one? That does sound a lot better than open heart surgery, I don't know which they want him to do though. that article said most are still open heart surgery.


----------



## nchen7

okay....maybe right now no need to freak out about your dad going through the heart surgery, and see how he can strengthen his heart before his next check up to avoid the surgery?


----------



## NubianFan

That is just it, he has never had heart trouble to my knowledge so this is just weird. Mom has always been the one with heart problems, she has had bypass surgery, pacemaker, stints, numerous heart attacks. Dad has never really had any problems. But mom says he has had a leaky valve for a while and I guess I just never knew it, either she never told me or she minimized it when she did til I didn't think it was a big deal and forgot it.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Praying for you guys Leslie, :hug: Are there some heart healthy diets he could get on for awhile or something like that?


----------



## NubianFan

I think it is past that, he is going back in for further testing pretty soon. I Think they scheduled it for next week. I don't know that diet can help with a leaky valve anyway.
I am sure we will find out more next appt. But I don't go with them and mom tends to not ask questions I feel she should ask.


----------



## NubianFan

thanks everyone, I am just scared if he has to have this done, he won't make it through it.


----------



## ksalvagno

Will keep you and your dad in my prayers, Leslie.


----------



## nchen7

well, everyone is different. all surgery is hard, but maybe your mom's body takes things harder than average, and maybe your dad will do better. and, heart surgery technology has likely progressed since your mom has had it, so things will be better these days?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That's terrible Leslie! 
My 16yr old has an appointment with a heart specialist on the 31st. We're trying to figure out if she needs surgery.
She told me if she does need surgery, she doesn't want it. She said 1) If she has a bad heart, it was in God's plan and she won't go against it, everyone's the way they are for a reason, and 2) She doesn't want her ribs broken and sawed to fix a valve or put in a pacemaker.

ETA: We googled it, they don't seem to need to do that to put pacemakers in anymore, guess they changed the method since I worked in the hospital


----------



## NubianFan

yeah mom's pacemaker was a pretty non invasive procedure. and it seemed to help her more than anything they have done for her. She did die on the table and they had to shock her back though, but the surgeon said that was his fault and was real shaky when he told us about it, he said something he did sent her heart into defib.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That's another thing she mentioned, she might die sooner if she went into surgery, because she might not come back if she died in the O.R.
Not sure what we'll plan if they say she needs surgery...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Praying for you and your dad Leslie.. And your daughter Lacie. I don't blame her for not wanting to have surgery... But waking up is kinda fun  you get all weird  :laugh:


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

I agree with your daughter..I'd rather live out my days happy and not have a silly pacemaker in my chest..even if my life was a little shorter I believe it would be fuller because I would be whole...I just think I'd feel like a robot if I had one of those things...lol praying for her  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

One of my Bettas is really sick and I think I will have to euthanize him... I don't know what's wrong


----------



## goathiker

That's too bad.


----------



## goathiker

Life Stages

On the first day, God created the dog and said, "Sit all day by the door of your house and bark at anyone who comes in or walks past. For this, I will give you a life span of twenty years."
The dog said, "That's a long time to be barking. How about only ten year and I'll give you back the other ten?"
So God agreed..... 

On the second day, God created the monkey and said, "Entertain people, do tricks, and make them laugh. For this, I'll give you a twenty-year life span."
The monkey said, "Monkey tricks for twenty years? That's a pretty long time to perform. How about I give you back ten like the dog did?"
And God agreed.......

On the third day, God created the cow and said, "You must go into the field with the farmer all day long and suffer under the sun, have calves and give milk to support the farmer's family. For this, I will give you a life span of sixty years."
The cow said, "That's kind of a tough life you want me to live for sixty years.. How about twenty and I'll give back the other forty?"
And God agreed again...... 

On the fourth day, God created humans and said, "Eat, sleep, play, marry and enjoy your life. For this, I'll give you twenty years."
But the human said, "Only twenty years? Could you possibly give me my twenty, the forty the cow gave back, the ten the monkey gave back, and the ten the dog gave back; that makes eighty, okay?"

"Okay," said God. "You asked for it."

So that is why for our first twenty years, we eat, sleep, play and enjoy ourselves. For the next forty years, we slave in the sun to support our family. For the next ten years, we do monkey tricks to entertain the grandchildren. And for the last ten years, we sit on the front porch and bark at everyone.

Life has now been explained to you.


----------



## Emzi00

Well, if it makes anyone feel more at ease, my cousin has had about seven or eight open heart surgeries since the time he was born, a lot of them in his first year of life, and he's still here with us. I'm sorry for y'all, it really sucks. :blue:


----------



## NubianFan

Sorry Lacie My computer kicked me off last night, I will be praying for your daughter too.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Good morning everyone!! Am I the only one that is really glad it's almost the weekend...? Lol It's been quite the week.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> Good morning everyone!! Am I the only one that is really glad it's almost the weekend...? Lol It's been quite the week.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Getting close!!!!!

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## sassykat6181

Did this "paint sip fun" last night where you drink wine and paint while watching the instructor. Photo was a lighthouse on Nantucket. Here's mine


----------



## ksalvagno

Praying for your daughter, Lacie.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

sassykat6181 said:


> Did this "paint sip fun" last night where you drink wine and paint while watching the instructor. Photo was a lighthouse on Nantucket. Here's mine
> View attachment 60821


Wow that's really good!! I paint as well just haven't cause we've been living where I can't lol but now that we've moved I need to go to the art store and stock up on paint 

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

sassykat6181 said:


> Did this "paint sip fun" last night where you drink wine and paint while watching the instructor. Photo was a lighthouse on Nantucket. Here's mine
> View attachment 60821


Wow very nice!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So friends of ours bought two does from us two years back, well, got a phone call this AM and they woke up to a mostly dried off kid!  I think they said it was a doe  the dam is full sister to my doe Brook


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Barns goin up!








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Exciting!!!  we have to add on to ours soon.. Running out if room!


----------



## sassykat6181

You must be thrilled!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So it was a doe kid!! And she is soo cute!!  and I can't wait to see what Lilly's(Brook's sister) udder looks like


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Yeah I can't wait till it's done!! Sooo excited...the hardest part is not having my goaties here while it's being built  especially with Kitty so close to her due date. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

Hi everyone! How was everyones day? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Mine is only half over  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> Mine is only half over
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Sounds....... Interesting

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> Sounds....... Interesting
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Mines been good...so far


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

fishin816 said:


> Sounds....... Interesting
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Lol what do you mean? I mean usually you don't ask how someone's day was until like evening it's only 2 here 

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

Had to go to the doctors again today. I am tired. Picked up some meds for one of my Bettas too.


----------



## fishin816

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> Lol what do you mean? I mean usually you don't ask how someone's day was until like evening it's only 2 here
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Because my SCHOOL day is over.

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm tired...


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Ohhh lol I'm homeschooled sooo idk everyday until the first week of May is a school day all day for me pretty much lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

And I'm in college now so that kinda multiplies the amount of school each day by 2 lol be glad you aren't in college but homeschooling is awesome...you should try it  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

Will someone please buy me this shirt? I want it 

http://www.agrarianapparel.com/no-goats-no-glory-shirt/


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!
It's a nice shirt!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I have songs from 'Frozen' stuck in my head lol!


----------



## Emzi00

I like this one better, Sydney. 
http://www.agrarianapparel.com/livestock-judging-girl-shirt/


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Scottyhorse said:


> Will someone please buy me this shirt? I want it
> 
> http://www.agrarianapparel.com/no-goats-no-glory-shirt/


Oh my goodness!!! ME TOO!!! Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Or this one, this one's gold. :lol:
http://www.agrarianapparel.com/raised-in-a-barn-shirt/


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I have songs from 'Frozen' stuck in my head lol!


Lol...."says in squeaky little girl voice" do you wanna build a snowman?!?!  lol

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> Lol...."says in squeaky little girl voice" do you wanna build a snowman?!?!  lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


NO!! I want the snow to go away!!!! Lol there's a layer of white stuff on the ground right now

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> Lol...."says in squeaky little girl voice" do you wanna build a snowman?!?!  lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Hehe! That's my favorite!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

COgoatLover25 said:


> NO!! I want the snow to go away!!!! Lol there's a layer of white stuff on the ground right now
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


Lol well honestly I don't want any either  haha that would be bad for the goats right now. Boers hate the cold.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Or this one, this one's gold. :lol:
> http://www.agrarianapparel.com/raised-in-a-barn-shirt/


Love it!! ROFL!


----------



## Emzi00

I do _not_ like algebra... ugghh..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> I do _not_ like algebra... ugghh..


I never did it


----------



## Emzi00

You're very lucky then..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol


----------



## Emzi00

See, can anyone tell me when being able to factor trinomials will be used in life? Exactly...


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Emzi00 said:


> See, can anyone tell me when being able to factor trinomials will be used in life? Exactly...


Unless you are going to be an engineer or carpenter lol no 

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Engineering and carpentry are definitely not what I want to do with my life. I don't get why they won't just teach us something useful. I mean, I don't know how to get a job or buy a house, but thank goodness I can find the area of a triangle! :roll:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL Emma! Sorry.. I'm tired and everything is making me laugh... :/


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Emzi00 said:


> Engineering and carpentry are definitely not what I want to do with my life. I don't get why they won't just teach us something useful. I mean, I don't know how to get a job or buy a house, but thank goodness I can find the area of a triangle! :roll:


Hahaha!!;D

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Look how much progress they have made today!!! Getting REALLY excited!!









Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Wow awesome!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> See, can anyone tell me when being able to factor trinomials will be used in life? Exactly...


When you have kids, that's when you'll use it  when you try to help them with it is when you'll make an attempt to use it again in life :lol:

But I never had to do that stuff, I negotiated my way out of it :lol: I got off with general math, then pre algebra, and business math, didn't have any math my senior year, I was only in high school for 3 years before I graduated :greengrin:

And I'm still a pretty darn good negotiator, if I do say so


----------



## nchen7

Emzi00 said:


> Engineering and carpentry are definitely not what I want to do with my life. I don't get why they won't just teach us something useful. I mean, I don't know how to get a job or buy a house, but thank goodness I can find the area of a triangle! :roll:


trinomials are kind of useless, but one thing I find great with math is being able to complete problem solving questions. it's something kids in Barbados don't really know how to do....take a similar problem you've seen before and apply it to the new problem.

area of a triangle is helpful when you're calculating square footage of a space (like a garden in your home in the future).

I took up to first year calculus in uni......if you think high school algebra is crazy, what we had to do was a hundred times weirder and useless than that!


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> When you have kids, that's when you'll use it  when you try to help them with it is when you'll make an attempt to use it again in life :lol:
> 
> But I never had to do that stuff, I negotiated my way out of it :lol: I got off with general math, then pre algebra, and business math, didn't have any math my senior year, I was only in high school for 3 years before I graduated :greengrin:
> 
> And I'm still a pretty darn good negotiator, if I do say so


I'll just have to marry someone who knows how to do it, or get them a tutor.... I'm not going to remember this that long. :lol:

I'm taking Algebra a year early, so that counts for credit for high school. Next year I'll take Geometry, then Algebra 2... not sure about after that. Last year I took pre algebra. 
Well, I'm not a great negotiator, if I do say so.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> I'll just have to marry someone who knows how to do it, or get them a tutor.... I'm not going to remember this that long. :lol:
> 
> I'm taking Algebra a year early, so that counts for credit for high school. Next year I'll take Geometry, then Algebra 2... not sure about after that. Last year I took pre algebra.
> Well, I'm not a great negotiator, if I do say so.


Yeah, it just doesn't work that way! If the person you marry doesn't keep up on that, they'll be as useless as you are. Trust me, I tried :lol: He took calculus, trigonometry, advanced algebra, etc... think he still remembers it? Nope! :ROFL:


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'm taking algebra this year... (HS freshman year). It SUCKS!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, Sydney... have you tried to negotiate your way out of it? :shrug: :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Yeah, it just doesn't work that way! If the person you marry doesn't keep up on that, they'll be as useless as you are. Trust me, I tried :lol: He took calculus, trigonometry, advanced algebra, etc... think he still remembers it? Nope! :ROFL:


Oh gosh! :slapfloor: Tutor it is then... :lol:


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

In sixth grade, I took pre-algebra, then in seventh, I took algebra, and apparently an average A- through Algebra in seventh wasn't good enough and had to take it again in eighth. Now, in ninth, I'm taking Geometry, and going to take Algebra 2, Trigonometry, and then pre-calculus. But, I like math, so I'm planning on taking all 4 years of math. It's easy to me.


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> I'm taking algebra this year... (HS freshman year). It SUCKS!


Yes, it does indeed suck. But, I only think so because so much of it is so pointless. I find it extremely easy, but then again I'm pretty good at math. I'm in my last year of junior high and taking it. I'm just happy I have a fun teacher.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'm ok with it. I got a B plus I think last semester.. I'd probably do better if I had a teacher right in front of me while I did it, but I am pretty happy with a B+ since I did it myself


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah.... I was really good at math too... But I didn't want to do it, so I got out of it :lol:

They shouldn't make kids do that crap. Seriously, when will they ever use it?
By the time they are in high school, most kids know if they want to be an engineer, or whatever, all the other kids, shouldn't be forced to waste their young lives learning things that are not useful to them.
The schools need to bring back a lot of the classes they've done away with. Kids should be taught life things, like how to balance a check book, how to manage money, how to build and fix things, maintain your vehicle, how to succeed in life if your not a rocket scientist, common sense, people skills, all of that. 
Leave the rest to the kids who want to be an engineer, a scientist, a doctor, etc.


----------



## Emzi00

I guess I shouldn't complain a ton, our school does have a lot of opportunities. Co-op, Career Center, etc.. They'll pay for courses through the community college, you buy the books... you can graduate with an associate's, a license in cosmetology, etc... Wood shop and all sorts of mechanical stuff... I wanted to take small engines and such next year, but I need to get a prerequisite out of the way first...


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Yeah.... I was really good at math too... But I didn't want to do it, so I got out of it :lol:
> 
> They shouldn't make kids do that crap. Seriously, when will they ever use it?
> By the time they are in high school, most kids know if they want to be an engineer, or whatever, all the other kids, shouldn't be forced to waste their young lives learning things that are not useful to them.
> The schools need to bring back a lot of the classes they've done away with. Kids should be taught life things, like how to balance a check book, how to manage money, how to build and fix things, maintain your vehicle, how to succeed in life if your not a rocket scientist, common sense, people skills, all of that.
> Leave the rest to the kids who want to be an engineer, a scientist, a doctor, etc.


 This makes so muh sense. I did my scheduling for next year, and I actually have to cut one class, and do my health/gym online because if not, I couldn't take an ag class, which is in the field I actually want to excell in. But, as a sophomore, I couldn't take that many credits. It kinda sucks. Oh well.... That way I don't have to sit through health class! It's a horror at my school...


----------



## fishin816

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Yeah.... I was really good at math too... But I didn't want to do it, so I got out of it :lol:
> 
> They shouldn't make kids do that crap. Seriously, when will they ever use it?
> By the time they are in high school, most kids know if they want to be an engineer, or whatever, all the other kids, shouldn't be forced to waste their young lives learning things that are not useful to them.
> The schools need to bring back a lot of the classes they've done away with. Kids should be taught life things, like how to balance a check book, how to manage money, how to build and fix things, maintain your vehicle, how to succeed in life if your not a rocket scientist, common sense, people skills, all of that.
> Leave the rest to the kids who want to be an engineer, a scientist, a doctor, etc.


I stink at math. And I hate math. EXACTLY when will we use it? I think that adjetives and adverbs in Eniglish are useless. HOW will they help me become a dairy farmer. School is crap.

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Yeah.... I was really good at math too... But I didn't want to do it, so I got out of it :lol:
> 
> They shouldn't make kids do that crap. Seriously, when will they ever use it?
> By the time they are in high school, most kids know if they want to be an engineer, or whatever, all the other kids, shouldn't be forced to waste their young lives learning things that are not useful to them.
> The schools need to bring back a lot of the classes they've done away with. Kids should be taught life things, like how to balance a check book, how to manage money, how to build and fix things, maintain your vehicle, how to succeed in life if your not a rocket scientist, common sense, people skills, all of that.
> Leave the rest to the kids who want to be an engineer, a scientist, a doctor, etc.


So, how many dimes in three dollars? 

I agree, actually. Smart way to look at it, people in charge of that should look at it like that.


----------



## fishin816

fishin816 said:


> I stink at math. And I hate math. EXACTLY when will we use it? I think that adjetives and adverbs in Eniglish are useless. HOW will they help me become a dairy farmer. School is crap.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I know when we will use math, but just the stupid purposeless math.

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

I think my favorite class is by far German. I pick up foreign languages really easily. And I get to say things like, "Ich bin hässlich, aber du bist sehr hässlich." :laugh: Deutsch ist mein Lieblingsfach.


----------



## Scottyhorse

So, the other night my 10 gallon tank which I divided into thirds leaked overnight. When I found it in the morning, it was totally empty of water. Not only did I have 10 gallons of water on the floor, but THE FISH HAD NO WATER FOR HOURS! Poor guys were still alive, obviously very stressed... Got a new tank set up, and I think they prefer it with water


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Scottyhorse said:


> So, the other night my 10 gallon tank which I divided into thirds leaked overnight. When I found it in the morning, it was totally empty of water. Not only did I have 10 gallons of water on the floor, but THE FISH HAD NO WATER FOR HOURS! Poor guys were still alive, obviously very stressed... Got a new tank set up, and I think they prefer it with water


You're doing better than me, Sydney. (Wow, that's weird.) My fish died of thirst... I'm not one to keep fish alive... The water would just evaporate. And I felt no need to carry a 5 gallon bucket of water up my curling stairs to my room, where'd I'd likely get water all over the place...


----------



## nchen7

I agree with Lacie, kids should learn real life things. I remember taking home ec and shop class, and I LOVED them! so many people these days don't know how to cook something simple at home or sew on a button, or do easy fixes on things.

I also hated English....why do I need to know how to dissect the Cantebury Tales or Shakespeare? or what the author meant when he wrote this line in a book, and write a stupid essay on it? bleh! that was one of the courses I stopped taking ASAP!


----------



## nchen7

just put the goaties out for the day, and I FELT BABIES!!!! just on Buttercup. Missy is still a little too early to feel anything (but I tried). SO EXCITED! :stars:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So exciting Ni!!!  :stars:


----------



## sassykat6181

Yay! I have one I can never feel. So exciting for you!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I've never felt any on my Gingersnap.. I can this year! That is pretty exciting!


----------



## fishin816

Well.... I had that HORRIBLE substitue today. But glad it is over, now I can just focus on getting Dylan. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

When are you getting him Cade?


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> When are you getting him Cade?


That is classified info, Skyla.

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> That is classified info, Skyla.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


which means you don't know?


----------



## nchen7

found cheap tomatoes today, and canning for the first time! yippee!!! although, I opened a jar too soon, and now it needs to live in the fridge when it's cooled. boo on me!


----------



## fishin816

COgoatLover25 said:


> which means you don't know?


NO, I KNOW

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> NO, I KNOW
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


well, then tell us


----------



## fishin816

COgoatLover25 said:


> well, then tell us


Nope. It is CLASSIFIED!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> Nope. It is CLASSIFIED!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


so you don't know


----------



## fishin816

Yes, I do. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

prove it


----------



## fishin816

COgoatLover25 said:


> prove it


Saturday March 22

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> Saturday March 22
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


haha made you tell lol,


----------



## COgoatLover25

what does he look like ? Do you do 4-H Cade?


----------



## fishin816

COgoatLover25 said:


> what does he look like ? Do you do 4-H Cade?


My 4H was dumb. They did nothing with animals. Dylan has amazing conformation and fixes a lot of my herds flaws. He is a TaeBo (my ALL TIME favorite buck) grandson, and a Jean Luc (which is my second all time favorite buck) grandson. He is son to a PGCH buck, and a PGCH/MCH/CH doe. I am overjoyed abput getting him

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> My 4H was dumb. They did nothing with animals. Dylan has amazing conformation and fixes a lot of my herds flaws. He is a TaeBo (my ALL TIME favorite buck) grandson, and a Jean Luc (which is my second all time favorite buck) grandson. He is son to a PGCH buck, and a PGCH/MCH/CH doe. I am overjoyed abput getting him
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


My 4-H is ok, we should be getting buck here pretty soon, can you post pics of your new buck ?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Made a little training lambar for the bottle kids today  it hold 1 gallon 

I couldn't find my drill, so I bought another one, cost me $10 with the bit I needed :greengrin: can't beat that with a stick!

So, in 2 hours, I will be training some babies!


----------



## fishin816

COgoatLover25 said:


> My 4-H is ok, we should be getting buck here pretty soon, can you post pics of your new buck ?


www.olsonacres.com Olson Acres LVN Dylan on the bucks page

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> www.olsonacres.com Olson Acres LVN Dylan on the bucks page
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


He's gorgeous , I gotta say I love that pedigree!

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## margaret

Last night my brother was gone so my little sisters helped me milk. It is fun having them help me, and it is definitely good to learn to love goats early on. The littlest one is 3, she loves the goats. She feeds the goats while I milk them, she climbs up on a stool beside the freezer where we keep the food then dives into the bag of fed. She takes the scoop of feed and whacks the goat’s nose then dumps it in their feeder. The older one is 6, she gets the does ready to milk and checks their water and gives them there hay. I wouldn’t have good pics of the goats without her, she is my assistant photographer. They can both milk and love to help feed the kids.


----------



## fishin816

COgoatLover25 said:


> He's gorgeous , I gotta say I love that pedigree!
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


I love the pedigree as well...... He is pretty expensive, and he isnt really for sale. But I begged and now we are getting him! Yay!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> I love the pedigree as well...... He is pretty expensive, and he isnt really for sale. But I begged and now we are getting him! Yay!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Lucky you !

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Emzi00

I've decided I'm going to call my buckling Bear.... now to come up with a fancy pants name....


----------



## NubianFan

Bear Fancy Pants


----------



## Emzi00

:slapfloor: Way to think out of the box..  I'll just go read through Skyla's list again then, see if any of them strike my fancy...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Just call him "Strike Your Fancy" :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

You're no help either Lacie...  Actually, I kind of like it... I'll have to sleep on it....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Did you really expect me to be? :ROFL: any new pics of him?


----------



## Emzi00

Yes, yes I did.  Well, I may have some you haven't seen, but not exactly new... I tried to get some when I went to see him, but he wasn't being very cooperative.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Pfft, clearly you weren't trying while he was peeing! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

He chose not to pee  Just run around like a fool and hit up mama for some food. He was busy popcorning.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That's were stalking comes in  and crawling in the dirt :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Here, have some of these  In the big pile of kids, he's the one in the front.


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> That's were stalking comes in  and crawling in the dirt :lol:


I'll just crawl in the dirt some other time, thank you


----------



## Emzi00

Recognize this doe at all, Lacie?


----------



## fishin816

How about Sir Grizzily Pants for your new guy


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

How about "Something Royal"?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Recognize this doe at all, Lacie?


I know I've seen her, but I cant remember who she is! :GAAH: 
I have a feeling she's either a Cherry Glen, Angle Prairie, or Alpine Valley or something along those lines


----------



## fishin816

Emzi00 said:


> How about "Something Royal"?


I do not approve to that name

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Wait....wait.... its Fruit Loops mom


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Whats his pedigree again Emma?


----------



## fishin816

Fairlea IH Jean Luc....... What a gorgeous buck! Good thing I am getting a grandson..... 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I know I've seen her, but I cant remember who she is! :GAAH:
> I have a feeling she's either a Cherry Glen, Angle Prairie, or Alpine Valley or something along those lines


SGCH Alpine Valley Honey Oats, reserve national champion in 2006 I believe? Anyway, she's his grand dam.


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Whats his pedigree again Emma?


http://adgagenetics.org/PlannedPedigreePrint.aspx?SireNum=A001471738&DamNum=A001533613


----------



## Emzi00

fishin816 said:


> I do not approve to that name
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Well, I'm thinking I approve. Why don't you?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> http://adgagenetics.org/PlannedPedigreePrint.aspx?SireNum=A001471738&DamNum=A001533613


The child suggested "Pumped Up Kix"

I say... nice pedigree :lol:


----------



## fishin816

Emzi00 said:


> Well, I'm thinking I approve. Why don't you?


It just doesnt sound right to me. Hey Emma, do you think I should breed Magic to Dylan once I get him? Or to Blaze or Lil Joe? And should I retain a doe kid from her?

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Cade, appreciate your drive to do your goats better, but you're the one that can see them in person. It's your call.... you seem to have your mind made up before you even ask anyway


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> The child suggested "Pumped Up Kix"
> 
> I say... nice pedigree :lol:


The child is very funny :slapfloor:Lucky I actually know that one. 

I thought so too.  Looks like enough Sodium Oaks in there to be able to say my herd has lines from them.


----------



## goathiker

I think you should turn them all out together and see what you get :lol:


Beach Clean up tomorrow. First hike of the year.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: It'd be fun if dna typing wasn't $50 per kid!


----------



## NubianFan

Our new buckling can jump flat footed out of the portable pen. shucks, I used that all the time with Daff and the other bucklings they never jumped out, it was nice to give them a change of scenery and greenery for a while.


----------



## goathiker

Umm, it's an Alpine right? Hope you have 6 foot fences with Concertina wire on top...


----------



## NubianFan

No first generation grade mini nubian, in other words half nubian half nigerian dwarf... He jumps like a pronghorn though...


----------



## NubianFan

Here he is in the portable pen, screaming for maaaaaa


----------



## fishin816

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Cade, appreciate your drive to do your goats better, but you're the one that can see them in person. It's your call.... you seem to have your mind made up before you even ask anyway


I am gonna breed him to Magic then 

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

NubianFan said:


> Here he is in the portable pen, screaming for maaaaaa


He is FLASHY!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I've heard Nigerian kids can be like that too. I think they do out grow it though.


----------



## NubianFan

He isn't very tame either, we were told he was super tame, and he seemed to be on the car ride home, well he is okay once you catch him, but catching him is not easy. I know he is settling in here but I thought he would be friendlier by now. We just spent some time with him feeding him treats and holding him and he will lay in your lap and eat but he doesn't want you to catch him at all when he is loose.


----------



## fishin816

goathiker said:


> I've heard Nigerian kids can be like that too. I think they do out grow it though.


What, noisenees, bouncieness, screaming and driving me crazy? Then yes, i would classify that under nigerian dwarfs kids

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

NubianFan said:


> He isn't very tame either, we were told he was super tame, and he seemed to be on the car ride home, well he is okay once you catch him, but catching him is not easy. I know he is settling in here but I thought he would be friendlier by now. We just spent some time with him feeding him treats and holding him and he will lay in your lap and eat but he doesn't want you to catch him at all when he is loose.


It happens. Gypsys old owner said she was tame, but she isnt. Sooo......

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

If you have a safe pen, you can leave a drag rope on his collar. Then you can step on the rope and teach him that running doesn't do any good.


----------



## NubianFan

Jill yeah gonna get a safe collar for him and Daffy not that Daffy is hard to catch, heck, she catches you.


----------



## NubianFan

My daughter just caught a sparrow with her bare hands.... I swear that girl is almost feral....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That reminds me! I lost Roo in the pasture today, and in the 20 minutes it took me to find her, she almost went feral! When I found her, she started slinking around me, growling and bearing her teeth! :slapfloor: She stopped once the other dogs ran up to her and she realized it was me :lol: but my gosh, 20 minutes and she's out for blood :ROFL:


----------



## sassykat6181

My son named the ND wether we got last summer "Rocket"........he lives up to his name with his jumping skills


----------



## nchen7

my goats don't seem to like to jump (thank goodness). they're the "plow through everything in their path" kind.....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Mine beat each other up to decide who gets to run you over first :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie, all of that could've been avoided if you'd have just tied a balloon to her..  :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh my gosh! I forgot about that! I have to remember that next time!!


----------



## NubianFan

It was caught inside the chicken pen but she was still able to catch it with it flying around in there, she just wanted to catch it to let it loose but I never could have caught it. 

And Roo how silly a puppy will be,... our dogs do that all the time, wear a hoodie or wear your hair different suddenly they think you are the enemy and try to tree you.... :roll:


----------



## Emzi00

Pffft... who wouldn't be afraid of a lady in a _*CRIMINAL*_ coat? :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It's not a trench coat its a _criminal coat_  and she's seen it a million times :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Pfft, criminal coat, trench coat, same thing  :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

:slapfloor: Yeah, uh huh...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I have gloves that go with it too :laugh:


----------



## Emzi00

You're weird..  :lol: Matching  So like plaid and stripes?


----------



## NubianFan

Lots of people wear coats that are just criminal....


----------



## Emzi00

So Lacie... about that bedtime story you owe me...


----------



## COgoatLover25

What you guys think of this Nigerian Dwarf buck?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> How about "Something Royal"?


Looove it!!


----------



## fishin816

COgoatLover25 said:


> What you guys think of this Nigerian Dwarf buck?


He looks overheight. He does look like a nice boy other than that.

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

It is seriously sad when you go to refurbish one of your old Owyhee pack saddles for your weird shaped Bean goat, because they're the only ones you have that fit him right, and the workmanship in them is so bad that you end up gutting 3 of them to build one up to your standards.


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> He looks overheight. He does look like a nice boy other than that.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


what about this buck?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Okay sorry guys, I've had a project due every day this week, soooo busy right now!!! B only has 23 days until her due date...! But seriously, what have I missed?? Emma, your getting a buck? And something about $15 doe kids??


----------



## fishin816

COgoatLover25 said:


> what about this buck?


Eeeehhhh. I kind of like the first one better, but he is also standing really weird in that pic (the second one)

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> Eeeehhhh. I kind of like the first one better, but he is also standing really weird in that pic (the second one)
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


what do you think of these does?


----------



## fishin816

littlegoatgirl said:


> Okay sorry guys, I've had a project due every day this week, soooo busy right now!!! B only has 23 days until her due date...! But seriously, what have I missed?? Emma, your getting a buck? And something about $15 doe kids??


I am also getting a buck, dont forget me Sarah!!!! *sniffles*

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

COgoatLover25 said:


> what do you think of these does?


I need udder pics. Looks like the second doe has a nice udder, and I like her conformation better too..... So second doe. Are you getting into showing these wonderful goaties?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> I need udder pics. Looks like the second doe has a nice udder, and I like her conformation better too..... So second doe. Are you getting into showing these wonderful goaties?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Yes, I am definitely wanting to show them and the Nubians  The first doe is my one does dam and the 2nd doe is her grandam.


----------



## fishin816

COgoatLover25 said:


> Yes, I am definitely wanting to show them and the Nubians  The first doe is my one does dam and the 2nd doe is her grandam.


Do you have a picture of your doe? Cause I would like to see how she turned out from them

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> Do you have a picture of your doe? Cause I would like to see how she turned out from them
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Sh'e an older doe ( a little over 5yr. old ) But yes I can get you pic tomorrow


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

What lines are these goats? They look pretty


----------



## littlegoatgirl

fishin816 said:


> I am also getting a buck, dont forget me Sarah!!!! *sniffles*
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Hahaha sorry Cade! :lol: Congrats! Like I said, I didn't have time to read it all, just snippets here and there


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Me wants!!  :drool:


----------



## NubianFan

Hey Skyla did you see the pic of my new boy standing up bawling for his ma?


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Me wants!!  :drool:


We all want want want new goats that we will never get *it upsets me, because I want them so badly, but I will never get them, cries and sniffles* I need a Kleenex

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Hey Skyla did you see the pic of my new boy standing up bawling for his ma?


I did and he is a very very handsome boy!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

fishin816 said:


> We all want want want new goats that we will never get *it upsets me, because I want them so badly, but I will never get them, cries and sniffles* I need a Kleenex
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Well I NEED a LaMancha buck... But I spent my buck money for this year any Chase hadn't sold yet...


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Okay, night y'all's, talk tomorrow! oh, and when do y'all think I should start a waiting thread for B? 23 days


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Well I NEED a LaMancha buck... But I spent my buck money for this year any Chase hadn't sold yet...


True true, and I need Rain Beau, and I NEED Soduko, and I NEED Fancy, and I NEED Monica..... But I will probably never lay eyes on them. *cries a flood of tears*

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

I like him Skyla he is nice. On ours, I will try to get a pic of his swirl sometime this weekend, it is on his other side. He isn't exa ctly cooperative.


----------



## NubianFan

Night Sarah


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol! Needing someone's prized doe and a buck kid that is for sale are two different things


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Night Sarah 

I think you should start one now lol!


----------



## NubianFan

Cade you aren't dramatic or anything are you? LOL


----------



## fishin816

Night peeps. I have to be up at VERY early tomorrow....... 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

NubianFan said:


> Cade you aren't dramatic or anything are you? LOL


Na..... What makes you think that?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Cade you aren't dramatic or anything are you? LOL


:laugh:


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> Night peeps. I have to be up at VERY early tomorrow.......
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


what time? what for?


----------



## NubianFan

oh just a gut feeling I had.....Night Cade


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, I think they figured the lambar out now. They are are nice and plump, not mobbing me, and theres half a gallon gone from the bucket from the past 3 hours 
I see them coming up and getting a few sips, and going about their merry way. 

Now... to get them to eat their pellet feed :chin:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

A lambar would be nice for my boys right about now


----------



## NubianFan

Does tractor supply have milk pellets, not milk replacer for bottles but milk pellets, I sure have never seen them there.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

No idea Leslie, I don't shop there.

Skyla... you should look into it! For little nigi kids all you'd need is a 2 gallon bucket, and fill it with a gallon of milk, let them eat throughout the day


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I can't say I've seen them Leslie.. But I don't really look at that stuff...

I'll see if I can find one cheap... Would be nice to have since the kids hate doing bottles and I'm at work most of the time for lunch and dinner bottles... We try not to have bottle kids.. But we have someone that buys our wethers every year and wants them on bottles... And every now and then we get a bottle kid... 
How easy is it to train them too it?


----------



## NubianFan

oh Skyla I hope you are still on because I found a new taste sensation in tea


----------



## NubianFan

It is called Golden Tea from the brand name Great British Tea Company England. I found it at Big Lots though so I may never get to have it again you know how Big Lots is. It is really good, I like it.


----------



## NubianFan

Well this rascal of a buckling is only a month old and they told me he is weaned. I tried to give him a bottle anyway because I hate to have one weaned at a month. He will browse, graze, and eat hay and grain, but I wanted him to have milk longer. He WILL NOT take a bottle at all. I even got some milk in his mouth and he will swallow it and everything but he will still not take the bottle even knowing that is where the milk came from.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'll have to see if I can find it!

Hoggers has some lambar stuff cheap.. I wonder if I just buy some of the replacement stuff and see if my dad has other stuff he can use to rig up for it  or if he can just make one..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sometimes they are just stubborn for a while and sometimes, at that age... They just won't take it... Why did they wean him so early??


----------



## NubianFan

I don't know. I really don't even trust that he is that young. He looks awful big and stout for a month to me and his horns are awful long for a month.


----------



## NubianFan

I asked them his birthdate and they never could tell me, said they would ask someone else and call me with it , never heard back from them.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I can't say I've seen them Leslie.. But I don't really look at that stuff...
> 
> I'll see if I can find one cheap... Would be nice to have since the kids hate doing bottles and I'm at work most of the time for lunch and dinner bottles... We try not to have bottle kids.. But we have someone that buys our wethers every year and wants them on bottles... And every now and then we get a bottle kid...
> How easy is it to train them too it?


It's super easy to train them to it, you start in the morning when they are hungry, hold their mouth on it until they start sucking, once they realize the food is there, they get the idea. Heat it less and less each time until you are feeding cold milk, drop an ice pack in at that time, viola , no extra work.

If you have a drill and a 5/8" bit, you can just drill any bucket yourself, it's really easy. A hardware store might even drill one for you for free.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I was gonna say I have an almost 6 week old kid and his horns aren't that big yet.. Granted he's a Nigie.. But idk..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

We all posted at the same time :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> It's super easy to train them to it, you start in the morning when they are hungry, hold their mouth on it until they start sucking, once they realize the food is there, they get the idea. Heat it less and less each time until you are feeding cold milk, drop an ice pack in at that time, viola , no extra work.
> 
> If you have a drill and a 5/8" bit, you can just drill any bucket yourself, it's really easy. A hardware store might even drill one for you for free.


Awesome! Seems easy enough!

I'm sure my dad has a bit that size.. He's got a million of them lol! 
Would like fish tank tubing work?? Lol! I'm gonna look for a site that has DIY instructions on it..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> We all posted at the same time :lol:


:lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> I asked them his birthdate and they never could tell me, said they would ask someone else and call me with it , never heard back from them.


Weird....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Awesome! Seems easy enough!
> 
> I'm sure my dad has a bit that size.. He's got a million of them lol!
> Would like fish tank tubing work?? Lol! I'm gonna look for a site that has DIY instructions on it..


Not quite, but the hardware store has all kinds of tubing, depending if you want the inner diameter, or outer diameter size.

Try pridelands ranch, they have instructions I think.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Here skyla http://prydelandsranch.webs.com/buildingalambarbucket.htm


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok.. I though I may have some left over from when I had fish that I could use.. 
What size would I need? We have TONS of 5gal buckets we got for free... So I would have to use one of those (I can't justify buying another bucket when I have tons cluttering the barn!)
And the gray lambar nipples from Hoggers would be what I would buy I think..

Ok thanks!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Obviously use a wayyy smaller bucket, and less nipples for the kids you have. 
With a 2 gallon bucket you can put 6 nipples on it, or less if needed, you can always drill more later on.
And since you have to drill lower than the ridges on the bucket, and a bit lower still so they don't scrap their nose, a 2 gallon bucket will hold 1.5 gallons max. One gallon would be better for it to hold at max.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

The link didn't work..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

1/4" tubes.

If you do use the 5g buckets, drill low enough that you don't have to put a ton of milk in there. A handful of Nigi kids can't go through 4 gallons a day :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok thanks 

Yah lol! I figured that hehe! I don't want them drinking that much in one day!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> The link didn't work..


Really? Ugh
Ok, just Google "Pryde Lands Ranch" and click on their building a lambar link.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

This is the dam of that buck kid I posted a few hours back.. She's pretty


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Really? Ugh
> 
> Ok, just Google "Pryde Lands Ranch" and click on their building a lambar link.


Okey dokey


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It's not coming up?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok.. Well I'm heading to bed.. It's almost 12 and I'm so tired it can hardly keep my eyes oped.. *yawn*

Night ladies  :wave:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Seriously?! Gaah!

Fine, here it is from their site ~

*How to Build a Lambar Bucket*

We've had a lot of comments about our photo on the header of our webpage. This is a picture of 10 Alpine kids having breakfast on a Lambar Bucket. Lambar Buckets allow you to feed up to 10 kids in 15 minutes, including cleanup! All of our bottle-raised kids are started on a bottle at birth and moved to the lambar bucket between 3 and 7 days depending on their size and well....smarts .

Kids are started on colostrum fed in a Pepsi bottle with a Pritchard Nipple (red and yellow screw on nipple). Why Pepsi? It is not a ploy in the Pepsi/Coke wars, we have just found that Pepsi still makes their plastic bottles with deeper threads so it doesn't leak milk from where the nipple screws on. Coke, in an effort to save the planet one thread at a time has shortened their threads to save on plastic. They leak.

By day 3 kids are moved to a grey lambar nipple on top of said Pepsi bottle. Once they recognize that the lambar nipple is a food source, they can be converted over to the lambar bucket.

Sometimes to make the conversion to the lambar bucket, you have to open the kids mouth, shove them onto the nipple on the bucket and hold them on it until they start to suck. Once the milk hits their mouth, smart kids will have the idea. Some kids are a little thick and require you put them on to the lambar for a day or so.

You can even free feed kids by putting milk in the bucket in the morning, drop in a frozen ice pack and let them free feed on the cold milk all day. The cold milk encourages little snacks throughout the day instead of them gorging on warm milk.

Supplies:

4-5 gallon white plastic bucket with removable lid.
Drill
5/8" spade drill bit
10 lambar nipples
10 - 1 foot sections of 1/4" clear tubing

About 3-4 inches down from the top of the bucket (or just below the plastic molded ring that is on many buckets), measure around and mark ten spots evenly spaced apart. Drill out ten holes with the 5/8" spade bit. Pull the lambar nipples through each hole so just the nipple extends out. Attach sections of clear tubing to the back of each nipple so that they reach the bottom of the bucket to act as "straws".

All supplies except the nipples can be found at any hardware store. The nipples can be ordered online at Jeffers Supply, enasco.com or purchased locally at Enterprise Health Foods in the livestock/pet health section.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks Lacie!  I'm saving this  

Do I have to make 10 holes? I highly doubt I'll have that many bottle kids at one time... Maybe like 5-6 holes instead? Or does it have something to do with suction or anything?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Drill as few as you want, you can drill, 1 or 20 if you have a big enough bucket.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok thanks for the help Lacie  :hug:

Ok.. Really going to bed now... Night!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Night :wave:


----------



## goathiker

Tomorrow I am going to walk on the beach and pretend there isn't anything at all going on at home. My daughter can handle just about anything that comes up and I _really_ just need a break.


----------



## ksalvagno

Enjoy your day, Jill.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That sounds sooo nice right now Jill. Hope you enjoy the day, I'm sure it is very much needed for you!

I can barely function right now, I'm so tired of feeding the babies every 4 hours. So glad I got the lambar going today, they all have it down to a T now, drinking milk from the fridge, it's so nice I could cry! 

Walking, or my preferred, laying on a warm beach all day sounds like heaven, I might have to settle for laying out in the pasture on the grass though, and take a nap, maybe sleep for a week and pray I can leave everyone to their own devices without it causing mass destruction or bodily injury... one can hope right?  

I'm calling it a night, I can barely keep my eyes open right now. G'Night everyone that's awake!


----------



## goathiker

G'night Lacie. Yep, you need a break too.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I went skiing today, was by myself most of the time. It was nice.


----------



## goathiker

I always wanted to learn to ski...and hang glide, my parents weren't cool. Glad you had fun. Your little guy is still the biggest baby in the barn. He's learned how to climb through the hay feeder and greet me at the barn door with his brother in tow. He will be disbudded and descented on Monday. When do you want him wethered? I normally do it at 12 weeks.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I do it at 12 weeks too, so that would be good.

We got Carolina's new pen up, she is eating and drinking much better, and had a cud for the first time in almost 2 weeks as well. Still not putting weight on that leg. She's happy to be out of the barn though!

Skiing is a lot of fun, I went over a couple small jumps today too. Crashed, but it was still fun


----------



## goathiker

Oh, hopefully it will heal with the drier weather. poor baby. 

There's a guy on the coast here that will take you up double on a hang glider over the ocean. I've been saving my pennies to go do it and scare myself to death. It's on my bucket list 

I used to do a lot of dog sledding. That's like skiing with companions


----------



## Scottyhorse

We are thinking about taking her to the vet again... The red spot on her foot never turned into anything else. 

Hang gliding would be so much fun! So would dog sledding..


----------



## goathiker

Dog sledding is, wow, I can't even describe it. It is soo much fun. At the Tok Nationals one year I held a 24 dog team for a guy while he was checking in and the power you could feel from those dogs just waiting for the brake to be let off was an experience I'll never forget. I never ran more than 8 mediocre dogs myself, but, even that was a blast. 
As soon as we moved to Alaska, I taught my white German Shepherd to pull. I never drove the car anywhere. The roads in rural Alaska are kind of neat because there is a car road, a dog sled road, and a snow mobile road in the winter. During the summer they become a car road, a bicycle road, and an ATV road. During the winter I used my sled, during the summer I used the same dogs with back packs. 
I never wanted to move back, ever. DH's dad got cancer though and he felt he needed to be here. I can't disagree but, what an amazing experience it was. I am so glad we got to do it. 

I'm going to head for bed. Got to get up early for the beach clean up. G'Night


----------



## fishin816

So how is everyone on this EARLY morning? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Okay sorry guys, I've had a project due every day this week, soooo busy right now!!! B only has 23 days until her due date...! But seriously, what have I missed?? Emma, your getting a buck? And something about $15 doe kids??


Yep, I'm getting a studmuffin. :greengrin: Still working on getting some doelings though...
I think it's time to start a waiting thread for B..


----------



## fishin816

Emzi00 said:


> Yep, I'm getting a studmuffin. :greengrin: Still working on getting some doelings though...
> 
> I think it's time to start a waiting thread for B..


EMMA!!!! Finally someone to talk to!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Good morning :wave:


----------



## Chadwick

I never feel like there is a place to get in here, there is always something going on!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hehe! Just jump on in  we're pretty easy goin


----------



## Emzi00

Just jump on in whenever  It either goes really fast or super slow :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

We don't bite...... often.


----------



## Chadwick

Cool! Weird dreams, I keep having dreams of going to work at the last campground I worked at, I work a whole day then wake up!


----------



## Chadwick

E ery time I look it is super fast!!!


----------



## Emzi00

Dreams about working? Eww... Can't say I've ever had any of those...


----------



## Chadwick

I know I work a night shift then wake up and work a day shift! I think they should be paying me for my dream work, but they would probably just pay me in dream$ then I would get into dream taxes!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I've had a dream I was working before... It was not a good dream...


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, I would not call these good dreams! I left that camp for a reason, and these dreams are very much concentrated on that reason.

What are you all up to this morning?


----------



## fishin816

Chadwick said:


> Yeah, I would not call these good dreams! I left that camp for a reason, and these dreams are very much concentrated on that reason.
> 
> What are you all up to this morning?


I am in the parkinglot at a grocery store waiting for this person to come and bring me my new buck, we have got all these time zones mixed up and we dont know what time the lady is supposed to meet us. So I have no idea what time this buck is gonna be here at this weird town in the middle of nowhere. I am very mixed up here

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Oh, that stinks, well hopefully the weird is worth the buck, right?


----------



## Chadwick

Some of the creepiest places are parking lots in the middle of nowhere, you know you would be perfectly comfortable there if you lived there, but when it is new it just seems wrong. So how many time zones are we talking, hoping it is one!


----------



## fishin816

I hope so 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm headed out to milk, feed, water, and do bottles


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I have 'do you wanna build a snowman, stuck in my head! LOL! And it's been days!! Lol!


----------



## fishin816

It is 9:29 and they are supposed to be here by 9:30!!!!! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I have 'do you wanna build a snowman, stuck in my head! LOL! And it's been days!! Lol!


Ahhhh...... Frozen is such a great movie. LOL

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

Thanks, no it is jammed in MY head!!!!! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It is  I love Olof


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

fishin816 said:


> Thanks, no it is jammed in MY head!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Haha!!! :ROFL: :lol:


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> It is  I love Olof


"I do t have a skull"

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

I didn't know that frozen was a princess movie and me and my 8 yr old son went to see it at the theater, he didn't care he was into it! I was done with the songs about half way through!! We sat down and all these parents with daughters looked at me weird, I didn't get why till later!!!


----------



## Chadwick

It was a good flick though, I had only seen the trailer with the Olaf and the moose so had no clue.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

fishin816 said:


> "I do t have a skull"
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


:lol:

"Man... I'm outa shape!*puts himself back together* ahh.. That's better!"


----------



## Chadwick

Is it an ND buck? Tell us about him!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol Chadwick! That's too funny!! My little 9yr old brother loved it too


----------



## fishin816

Chadwick said:


> I didn't know that frozen was a princess movie and me and my 8 yr old son went to see it at the theater, he didn't care he was into it! I was done with the songs about half way through!! We sat down and all these parents with daughters looked at me weird, I didn't get why till later!!!


I liked it, I didnt think it was too much of a princessy movie.

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok headed out to feed and whatnot now.. Will be back in about an hour


----------



## fishin816

Chadwick said:


> Is it an ND buck? Tell us about him!


Yes, he is an ND. He has a fabulous pedigree! And his mom and dad are both finished champions.

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Ooh, nice! How old, what color?


----------



## fishin816

Chadwick said:


> Ooh, nice! How old, what color?


He is not even a year old yet, and he is a dark buskin with brown eyes.

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Cool! I think other than angoras ND bucks have the coolest look as far as my taste, the does are nice but a horned buck ND just has a cool look! I saw Elmo from goat of the month, then recently another on a thread, and realized that I really like ND bucks. They look like old men!!


----------



## Chadwick

This thread won't let me on the new page, thinking posting might help.


----------



## Emzi00

Road trip.


----------



## Chadwick

The only bad part about this forum is that we are so spread out, I can't meet any of you all! The one person that is 5miles from me is a 14 yr old girl, and a 34 yr old guy meeting a teen girl he met on the internet.....well you can see why that's not a good idea!!!


----------



## fishin816

Dylan is here! He has such a cute face!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

What a cutie


----------



## fishin816

He is pretty loud 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## wendylou

Good mernkin!


Wendy Lou


----------



## fishin816

wendylou said:


> Good mernkin!
> 
> Wendy Lou


Morning! Why do you always say mernkin? LOL

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## wendylou

Because it's my signature good morning! Lol I say it everywhere . Nice buck cade!


Wendy Lou


----------



## fishin816

wendylou said:


> Because it's my signature good morning! Lol I say it everywhere . Nice buck cade!
> 
> Wendy Lou


Thanks about the buck. He is really cute. Good mernkin. Has a nice ring to it

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

fishin816 said:


> He is pretty loud
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Lol! Luckily when we drove 5hrs to get cowboy, he didn't make a peep the whole ride home


----------



## wendylou

It sure beats the overused "good morning". 


Wendy Lou


----------



## fishin816

wendylou said:


> It sure beats the overused "good morning".
> 
> Wendy Lou


Yes it does. Dylan is still being loud back there

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## wendylou

Haha, he sounds strong. How long do you think it will take the herd to accept him? I'm having that problem with Natalie right now. The herd wants nothing to do with my girl. 


Wendy Lou


----------



## fishin816

wendylou said:


> Haha, he sounds strong. How long do you think it will take the herd to accept him? I'm having that problem with Natalie right now. The herd wants nothing to do with my girl.
> 
> Wendy Lou


My guys will probably welcome him with open arms (minus Beaudroux). I think he will fit into the Bacholer Pad very well

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

They boys are normally inviting lol! The the girls that are monsters... :roll:


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> They boys are normally inviting lol! The the girls that are monsters... :roll:


Exactly. Cocoa and Daisy are mean sows to the new goats, while the bucks are so sweet to their new family members....... But they eventually settle in.

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## wendylou

That's great Cade! I'm sure if this herd was mine from the beginning, I may have had a chance to make a sweet herd. Right now, we just go with the flow in hopes they will catch on


Wendy Lou


----------



## fishin816

Oreo and Frosting left to their new home yesterday. Now I can make room for my doe kids that I am retaining. Now we just need to get the old hag by the name of Daisy out of the barnyard...... She is a GROUCH 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## wendylou

I agree, the girls can be quite viscous! Haha


Wendy Lou


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Guten Morgan everyone ^.^ yay!! I bet you are so excited Cade  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Yay, off to the beach clean up...


----------



## Emzi00

Gruß dich


----------



## fishin816

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> Guten Morgan everyone ^.^ yay!! I bet you are so excited Cade
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


I am extatic!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Have fun Jill


----------



## Emzi00

Hope you have fun Jill


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Have fun, And enjoy the day 

Morning everyone, I've been getting attacked by a vicious Roo all morning :lol: little face ripper!


----------



## goathiker

Waiting for DH to hook up the trailer.


----------



## Emzi00

What better way to wake up than with a little Roo?  :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Is it bright and sunny out there today? 

Oh Emma, there are much better ways to start the day, but she's always good for a laugh


----------



## sassykat6181

Farmers market this morning! Brought my 3.5 yr old - she's sampling our watermelon lotion


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Now I want watermelon! :lol: or something citrus


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

sassykat6181 said:


> Farmers market this morning! Brought my 3.5 yr old - she's sampling our watermelon lotion
> View attachment 61137


So cute!

And Mmm! That sounds really good! Lol!


----------



## goathiker

Ah cutie 

All right I'm going to go hook up the trailer. Talk to you guys later...


----------



## fishin816

Anythimg anyone wants to talk about? L


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Talk to you later Jill, have a nice relaxing day! 

I'm off to go clean and refill the lambar, milk goats and feed the marauding creatures :wave:


----------



## fishin816

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Talk to you later Jill, have a nice relaxing day!
> 
> I'm off to go clean and refill the lambar, milk goats and feed the marauding creatures :wave:


You mean you havent fed the greedy hogs yet?!?!?!?

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I think I'm just gonna buy a lambar... Easier then trying to get my dad to build one lol!


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I think I'm just gonna buy a lambar... Easier then trying to get my dad to build one lol!


Are you bottle feeding now?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

fishin816 said:


> Are you bottle feeding now?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Well, we always have bottle kids every year as we have a guy who buys all our wethers and wants them on bottles...
And the siblings hate the bottles... And I am working most days for lunch and dinner bottles... So it would just be easier...


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Well, we always have bottle kids every year as we have a guy who buys all our wethers and wants them on bottles...
> And the siblings hate the bottles... And I am working most days for lunch and dinner bottles... So it would just be easier...


That sounds easier than feeding them all a personal bottle then.......

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yep  and it would work for my slow picky eaters... They could eat throughout the day


----------



## Emzi00

Looks like I have a place to go hiking this summer


----------



## Emzi00

fishin816 said:


> You mean you havent fed the greedy hogs yet?!?!?!?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Time difference Cade, still early in Cali.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So... If I get this feeder: http://hoeggerfarmyard.com/xcart/Ten-Nipple-Kid-Feeder.html

And don't get the holder.. Do y'all think it would work well enough?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Or this feeder...
http://hoeggerfarmyard.com/xcart/Rhinehardt-Nipple-Multi-Kid-Feeder.html


----------



## wendylou

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> So... If I get this feeder: http://hoeggerfarmyard.com/xcart/Ten-Nipple-Kid-Feeder.html
> 
> And don't get the holder.. Do y'all think it would work well enough?


What a great rig up!!! I never knew they made things like this!!

Wendy Lou


----------



## wendylou

For some reason, I keep getting " network error" and can't get back in for some time.... Grrrrrrr


Wendy Lou


----------



## fishin816

Sounds interesting 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

wendylou said:


> What a great rig up!!! I never knew they made things like this!!
> 
> Wendy Lou


It is pretty neat 
Just trying to think on the one with tubes.. Or one without tubes


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Why don't you just make one?! It takes less than 2 minutes to drill ten holes. All you'd need is the nipples, and get the tubing at the store, it costs less than $10 for a lambar for 6 that way.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah... I was just pricing the nipples and tubing out now.. I will have to talk to my dad and see if he will do it for me


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

My kids are near 6weeks old.. How hard do you think it will be for me to get them on it?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Shouldn't be too hard, the oldest I've trained to the bucket was 3 week olds though.
They all learn that that's where the milk is soon enough.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's what I figured... I've gotten month old kids off their dams and on bottles before... So it shouldn't be too hard from bottle to bucket lol!


----------



## fishin816

I am listening to Brad Paisley. And Blake Shelton. I love country music 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So I can 6 of what I need and a bottle brush from Hoggers for $17 and change  and only a few $ for shipping


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Awesome, check Jeffers too, they might be a bit cheaper, you never know.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I did and they were a good deal more..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well that rarely happens! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So, more buck reservation prospects  lol! 
What do y'all think of these does?

SG ROCKIN-CB RZA ASSAM 7*M EEEE91
http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=L001514186


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Or 
GCH ROCKIN-CB KTL YULAN 3*M EEEE91
http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=L001458984


----------



## Emzi00

I like the first doe better.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hope you are having fun at the beach, Jill!  

Skyla, they are both very nice... Things I like and dislike about both


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It's so hard to pick! Lol! I'm going to email and see if they have any rear udder pics  I like them both a lot!


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Or
> GCH ROCKIN-CB KTL YULAN 3*M EEEE91
> http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=L001458984


The second one coulr have better fore udder attachements.

Here is Dylan. We are home and he is settling in good








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

And he is not posty and he has a nice topline. He is just standing weird 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

Did you pay the $800 for him or did you get her to lower the price?


----------



## nchen7

Skyla, I like the first one better. she has the most interesting paint stripe I've ever seen on a goat! I like the teat placement...pointing down vs forward.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I like the first doe the best skyla.


----------



## nchen7

ooh! I'm starting to pick goats like the pros! feeling good about myself right about now! lol


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> I am listening to Brad Paisley. And Blake Shelton. I love country music
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Hate it

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks guys  I emailed and asked for udder pictures, but I'm leaning more so with the black doe


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

They're both black :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well not the Black and Tan doe  lol!


----------



## Emzi00

"First" and "Second" are way less confusing...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:roll: well I like black, and Black and Tan :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

I like the first one


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I agree with Emma


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> I agree with Emma


Y'all are too picky  :laugh:


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Y'all are too picky  :laugh:


I thought we've been over this.. :scratch: Not picky, obsessive and compulsive...  :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Remember, unigoat? :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hmm.. I think so lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Tonight is my last night ever closing at work  I was hoping to give my shift away... But that didn't pan out lol!


----------



## margaret

Skyla can you use a standard size disbudding iron for Nigerians or do you need something smaller?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

margaret said:


> Skyla can you use a standard size disbudding iron for Nigerians or do you need something smaller?


I use a Rhineheart x30 with the tip it comes with.. I know some breeders that use it on their standard breeds  I'll be using it on mine


----------



## sassykat6181

I use a 1/2" (inside diameter) tip on my NDs


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I believe mine is a 1/2 too... That's what it comes with right?


----------



## sassykat6181

Yes 1/2". I have the x50a with switchable tips but the x30 is 1/2"


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I got udder pics of those does


----------



## margaret

O.K thanks. I have an x30 so will be using that tonight. Look out kids, the torturers are coming!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:thumbup:

Headed to work now.. I'll TTYT


----------



## NubianFan

Chadwick said:


> Some of the creepiest places are parking lots in the middle of nowhere, you know you would be perfectly comfortable there if you lived there, but when it is new it just seems wrong. So how many time zones are we talking, hoping it is one!


People are strange, when your a stranger, faces look ugly, when you're alone, women seem wicked, when your unwanted
:greengrin:
By the way welcome to the group. LOL


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

_Thanks Leslie_ now I have that song stuck in my head :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And Leslie, you never looked at my baby alpines


----------



## NubianFan

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> _Thanks Leslie_ now I have that song stuck in my head :lol:


You're very welcome :slapfloor:


----------



## NubianFan

Where are they I can't keep up with this board anymore!!!! Are they in birth announcements?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yep, they are in the birth announcements  "Little-Bits-N-Pieces 2014 Kids"
I have to get new pics of the boer kids though.


----------



## NubianFan

I found them, they are all cute. Your alpines make me want alpines. you should see the alpines around here :shock:


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

AHHH I'm freaking out!! Supposedly Kitty is in labor!! O.O


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

I am in the mood for chili and corn bread. I don't have enough hamburger meat so it will have to be half and half hamburger and ground turkey. My daughter really doesn't like ground turkey but oh well she will have to deal with it, I need to use it up anyway got a couple more packages of it in the freezer.


----------



## NubianFan

is Kitty a goat or a cat?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

^^ I too am wondering this... :chin:


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Haha a goat...she's at our friends farm till our barn is done and just got a call saying she's close O.O 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

She's granddaughter to Cat In The Hat for those of you who know him. Boer ppl would know anyways lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ahh, I see. Naming any "Thing One" or "Thing Two"?


----------



## canyontrailgoats

Is that the goat you've been waiting on for like, the past two months?


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Haha yesss we didn't know her due date. Lol! No nones getting a name like that  if she has a buck I was thinking of naming him The Cats Meow ;D I was secretly hoping for them to be born on my 18th birthday though...shucks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

So the menu is, chili with ground turkey and beef, two kinds of beans black and kidney, otherwise pretty traditional chili, then cornbread with a can of mexicali corn with poblano peppers added in, sounds pretty good to me....


----------



## fishin816

Dylan is settling in quite nice. He is so friendly, because he is a bottle baby. He is very photogenic too! He squatted and stood for a long time for pictures. 

My friend and I copper bolused the buck herd today. We had to pin Buster to the ground and jam two 2g boluses down him beacuse he wouldnt swollow the 4g!!!!!!! It was pretty fun. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

So, I have to write an article about my favorite sport for P.E. That's any easy choice, horse riding or skiing. But I have no idea what to write...


----------



## Emzi00

Write about how much posting bareback hurts when you're out of shape because it's winter....


----------



## Scottyhorse

My mom is out riding right now... I am stuck inside doing homework.


----------



## canyontrailgoats

Guys,please read the "recently got a new alpine thread" it sounds like the baby is dying and she doesn't know what's going on! Please read it and help her out if you can....


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Kitty just had two beautiful does!! Pictures later ^.^ how long does it take for the placenta to come out?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

It can take a while...


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Ok lol just not wanting it to rot or anything.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> Kitty just had two beautiful does!! Pictures later ^.^ how long does it take for the placenta to come out?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


In my case it can take 30 mins to 2hrs. Just make sure she passes it.

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Ok ^.^


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Hey guys I need a chat, I gotta calm down, I just got really upset and feeling a little betrayed, just need to talk small stuff


----------



## NubianFan

Whats up?


----------



## NubianFan

I wish you lived in Arkansas I would hire you to build me some stuff. I love that huge wooden bowl and I like the barn. I like that you use some of the old ways of doing things and loved the ventilation system


----------



## goathiker

Back from beach day. Look how big my grandbaby is getting


----------



## NubianFan

He's adorable Jill, and it looks like a fun day had by all!


----------



## Chadwick

Ah my thread about old irish goats got pillaged for an article here, I was writing one in the evenings. Seems that the same day I started the thread the article writer the forum pays suddenly had a great idea for an article. The worst part is the first line is just a reword of my thread. But such is life, I just let my irish sense of justice get ahold of me, and that hasn't happened in a while!


----------



## Chadwick

I love that the kid is on the rocks and the goat is down!


----------



## NubianFan

I saw that article pop up after you posted about the goats and thought that was a grand coincidence. I hate that is pirated your idea. I have thought about writing an article for here as well but everytime I think of a subject someone beats me to it! :lol: oh well I don't really want to work that hard anyway.


----------



## Emzi00

Cute grandbaby, Jill. And the goats are looking nice, too.


----------



## Chadwick

My wife the eternal glass half full gal, is telling me that it might be a coincidence, but ....... It's kind of a specialty topic, I find it improbable.


----------



## NubianFan

In other news, my chili and cornbread was a raving success if I do say so myself. problem is that makes me want a second bowl....


----------



## NubianFan

Well look at it this way, even if they did directly and intentionally steal your idea, that just means it was worth stealing. Take it as a compliment.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Yep, I'm getting a studmuffin. :greengrin: Still working on getting some doelings though...
> I think it's time to start a waiting thread for B..


Awesome!! And okay... I will when I get home


----------



## Emzi00

Eww, chili?


----------



## Chadwick

Goat hiker, how often do you all get out with the goats? Love the beach scenery!


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> Well look at it this way, even if they did directly and intentionally steal your idea, that just means it was worth stealing. Take it as a compliment.


Leslie to the rescue! :greengrin:


----------



## NubianFan

Emzi00 said:


> Eww, chili?


*gasps* the first time Emma hasn't liked something I have cooked. LOL
Yes Emma and it is coming to Michigan to get you with it's flavorful spicy self, cornbread riding shotgun.... :lol:


----------



## Chadwick

Oh cornbread chili! I moved out of the south and now I know what I miss the most. Southern food!


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Awesome!! And okay... I will when I get home


Cool  We'll need pictures  It's after ten and you're not home? :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> *gasps* the first time Emma hasn't liked something I have cooked. LOL
> Yes Emma and it is coming to Michigan to get you with it's flavorful spicy self, cornbread riding shotgun.... :lol:


I love cornbread, but I'm not a fan of chili. I don't really care for spicy foods.... I might start screaming at times because of how it burns.... :lol:


----------



## ksalvagno

He sure is getting big, Jill. Looks like you had a good day.


----------



## NubianFan

I don't make mine hot pepper spicy, just cumin, nutmeg, chili powder. garlic spicy


----------



## Chadwick

Does the next page on here not work for anyone else, it wants to keep me on a page behind.


----------



## NubianFan

yeah it does that to everyone it is weird huh?


----------



## Chadwick

Oh have you ever used a tiny bit of vanilla in it, it works well on all the ones I have had with nutmeg. Put one drip in a small amount and see.


----------



## Chadwick

As fast as you all are I guess I better hope you are on the same topic by the time I get there....hehe


----------



## Emzi00

You know what's really easy to make and is delicious?......... Ramen :lol:


----------



## Chadwick

No emzi, don't do it!


----------



## goathiker

It was fun and nothing horrible happened while I was gone.

Chad we take the goats out at least every other week, Here, goats swimming the Nestucca river. 
http://www.thegoatspot.net/video/the-nestuca-river-sandbar-28.html


----------



## Chadwick

Now that's cool! They mean business don't they!

Every time I see you post I look at your picture and literally say "I'm watching you, and you can't see me" it's like I have turrets for that picture! Love it


----------



## NubianFan

I usually put a little cinnamon and Italian seasoning in it and put a little nutmeg in my stroganoff but this time I put the nutmeg in my chili. I have heard of putting chocolate in chili but not vanilla I will have to try that and see if I like it.


----------



## NubianFan

That river is beautiful Jill, it makes me want to be there....


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, Dexter is a nut. Unfortunately he can't go out in public having figured out he's a buck, not a wether, and he has fun stuff to play with  
His personality is just like a peeping tom.


----------



## goathiker

You're welcome anytime Leslie.


----------



## Chadwick

Ha! He's a man!


----------



## goathiker

:lol: ..


----------



## fishin816

Good night peepsles


----------



## Chadwick

Good night, I am doing the same! Thanks for the chat!


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Cade and Chad


----------



## NubianFan

I am not going to bed but now that I have had my bath I am about to watch an ugly betty on netflix


----------



## sassykat6181

I made chili a few weeks ago with goat meat and it was amazing  second best was moose meat. Mmmmm. Maybe I'll make chili and cornbread tomorrow. Thanks all -goodnight


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Posted a thread on Kitty and her doelings!


----------



## goathiker

Hey Megan, did you check out my beach trip pics a couple pages back? Off to read about Kitty.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

I did Jill!! Looks like it was lots of fun  I would love to do that sometime 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Looks like you enjoyed the day Jill!

I gotta go milk in a bit, and fight with Clarice, the stand dancer :eyeroll: such a skitzy thing she is, thinks the grain is poisonous too. And Gracie, I have to try an soften her udder up, its been hard ever since she freshened... she lets down, but the flesh is hard.. onder:


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, bring your wether down anytime, as long as he is CL abscess free. Bean will teach him to pack.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Yeah he was tested last summer and is all clear ;D once we are settled and our barn is done we will have to seriously think about that 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey Lacie wait!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yes, Skyla?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I got udder pics of those does.. You still
Like the black doe (the first one :roll better?

Or the Black and Tan doe??


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Yes, Skyla?


Sorry, just didn't want you to leave quite yet  :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: Ok then!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So what doe do you think? I found some pics from nationals too...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Of the two lamancha does? I said earlier that i liked the first one better


----------



## nchen7

Jill, looks like you guys had a lot of fun today!!! the beach looks fairly clean already.....


----------



## goathiker

Oregon is pretty proud of it's beaches. There are many clubs and individuals that help keep them clean. We picked up half a garbage bag in a 2 mile stretch. 'Round about July, I'll start taking my metal detector down and pick up everyone's lost jewelry and such. That's the fun part


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Well I'm off to bed everyone...its been a long shocking exciting tiring day lol  gotta go have my happy baby goat dreams now....


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Megan


----------



## nchen7

that's nice Jill. the beaches here, unless there is high tourist traffic, are SOOOO dirty and littered with crap (also, people here are chronic litterbugs). our favourite side of the island is the east, but the beaches have garbage all over. garbage from the ocean and from land. there are so many pieces of fishing items and just trash everywhere. I can pick up a huge bag of garbage in about a 30ft radius (depending on the day). it's really sad.... since I'm so used to seeing garbage everywhere, it surprises me when I see a clean beach.

do you usually find anything with a metal detector?


----------



## margaret

I HATE disbudding! Had to do 6 of them last night. Is was our worse disbudding ever, my clippers aren't working so Grandpa had to burn the hair away to see anything, and then he still couldn't see much because we have terrible lighting in the barn. The kids screamed much more and much louder this time, I don't know why. When we did Evergreen, the Boer doeling, the LGD came running into the barn, very worried about her. Thankfully I am done with this till June


----------



## nchen7

awww.  I'm sorry Margaret. hope they're feeling ok today.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Not a fun job at all...


----------



## Emzi00

Man, that was the weirdest dream ever....:scratch:


----------



## fishin816

Emzi00 said:


> Man, that was the weirdest dream ever....:scratch:


Did you have a weird dream?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Very weird.... Sydney was in it (strangely, that wasn't the weirdest part) and we ate noodles(shells) and gummy bears for dinner, trained a goat like a horse, Sydney installed windows into a barn, we slept outside with a dress on upside down with two men who were friends of "our uncles" while avoiding a man name "Fraundemfolf" who was inside shooting up "our family". Then when the gun shots stopped, we went inside, ourselves with guns. I had a pistol and her an AK, so I started shooting through the wall, but ran out of ammo, so she picked up where I left off and we heard an agonizing scream. And that is when it ended.


----------



## fishin816

Emzi00 said:


> Very weird.... Sydney was in it (strangely, that wasn't the weirdest part) and we ate noodles(shells) and gummy bears for dinner, trained a goat like a horse, Sydney installed windows into a barn, we slept outside with a dress on upside down with two men who were friends of "our uncles" while avoiding a man name "Fraundemfolf" who was inside shooting up "our family". Then when the gun shots stopped, we went inside, ourselves with guns. I had a pistol and her an AK, so I started shooting through the wall, but ran out of ammo, so she picked up where I left off and we heard an agonizing scream. And that is when it ended.


I am scarred for life! That was a scary dream! Not nearly as STUPID as my dreams though.....

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh my Emma! :lol: 

I've had some interesting dreams... Not quite like that though lol


----------



## Chadwick

Wow, that's a dream! And I was all weir over a work dream, you got that beat for sure!


----------



## fishin816

My dreams are just dumb. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

Probably not AS DUMB as Emma's dreams (isnt that a compliment?!?! Lol!) 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

I've had scarier. :lol: And more interesting.... but those are stories for another day! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Chadwick said:


> Wow, that's a dream! And I was all weir over a work dream, you got that beat for sure!


I've got some other ones that could beat that tenfold. :lol:


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

I had one where my mom chases me everywhere asking me where my backpack is. Its reoccurring. And will happen in the middle of other dreams...

Sent from my HP 7 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Emzi00

My dreams are almost never "dumb", being that when I dream nightmares occur.


----------



## Chadwick

I had a reoccurring one for years when I was a boy, I lived in the desert, so I was hiding from a T. Rex and hiding behind a tiny sage brush, at the end of the dream a was seeing my self third party being eaten. That went on for years then just stopped.


----------



## Chadwick

Hopefully yours will just stop at some point!


----------



## Chadwick

You sound like you deserve the title of Dream Warrior!!!


----------



## Emzi00

I've had a reoccurring dream since I was a kid too. I was in the nonexistent basement of my elementary school, and was being terrorized by a ghost. The setting was tinted purple. It would chase me all over the place. And just when I thought I was safe, I wasn't. Occasionally my father would show up, and I thought, I knew, that if he picked me up I'd be safe, but he wouldn't. So I was running around as fast as I could to try to get away from it, and when finally I couldn't go any farther it would close in on me and I would wake up...


----------



## Chadwick

SMB I have to know, what is the meaning of the backpack? Did you ever have something with a backpack or is it just random?


----------



## Chadwick

Wow, that's harsh, bad dream dad bad!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Ahhahaha!! Congrats on being the first one to make me laugh today Emma XP I have that reoccurring dream where you feel like you are falling super fast and then you wake up and almost have a heart attack 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Megan, I remember jumping/falling out of bed because of one of those dreams when I was little.... I hit my head... it hurt....


----------



## Chadwick

My wife and I have a joke where if the other does something bad in a dream we wake up and call the other bad dream wife, or bad dream husband. It helps lighten that mood you wake up in after a bad dream and helps the other person know why they are in trouble when all they did was sleep!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Emzi00 said:


> Megan, I remember jumping/falling out of bed because of one of those dreams when I was little.... I hit my head... it hurt....


Yikes O.O

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> Yikes O.O
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


:lol: And no, that's not why I'm so messed up.... I think that may have to do with the fracturing of a skull and the bacterial meningitis that followed.... :scratch:


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Lol oh my goodness!! That's really not good...


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

:lol: I get hurt a lot, but I can look back and laugh now.


----------



## Chadwick

Were you a cult zags a kid too? My dad called me laceration Larry!


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh: Nope, not really.... well.... maybe.  I think I only almost got run over about seven times.... I fell in front of the vehicle... :lol:


----------



## Chadwick

Can I play you guys tune? It's one of my favorites it's called kitty lie over.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Oh you wrote a song about my goat?! How nice!! Lol Just kidding...I tell my friends at church about Kitty and they are all like are you talking about a cat? *rolls eyes* lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## sassykat6181

Hubby built me a disbudding box from plans I found online. It's way too BIG for my Nigerian Dwarf kids  Guess I should've looked for dwarf boxes.....oops! They're a week old today and the bucklings need to be done. Here's hoping he's not upset about taking it apart and cutting it down in size. At least I'm not asking him to "add" to it lol


----------



## fishin816

Anyone gonna be in my area heading to NY? Because someone wants to buy Beaudroux in NY. And I am not willing to go that far! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Ok with a little help from my wife who is more tech savvy than I !!


----------



## Chadwick

The tune is played as the lyrics as Gaelic was illegal for a period so they would play the words.

What should you do if the kettle boils over?
What's there to do only fill it again!
What should you do if the cows eat the clover?
What's there to do only set it again!

What should you do if you marry a soldier?
What's there to do only follow his gun!
What should you do if he dies in the ocean?
What's there to do only marry again!

The parties are dug and the herrings are roasting 
Kitty lie over close to the wall
For you to be drunk and for me to be sober
Kitty lie over close to the wall


----------



## Chadwick

I saw kitty's kid yay!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Oh I love Celtic music!! And I think the ones sang in Gaelic are the most beautiful...must be my dad's Irish in me lol and my green eyes  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Kitty is cool enough goat that I am positive that this tune was in fact written about her!


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Chad, there is no signifiance to the backpack, but it happens in the middle of other dreams....

Sent from my HP 7 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hey Cade, here's a pic of that ND doe I have that you asked for. 








Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## NubianFan

nothing is insignificant in a dream, but unraveling the meaning can be hard. It is specific to you, so a cat in my dream won't mean the same thing as a cat in someone else's dream. And the backpack doesn't have to represent a backpack. It could be responsibility for instance. If your mom is constantly expecting you to be more responsible than you feel you can manage that can make it's way into your subconscious. The backpack could just be a symbol. I am not saying that is what this particular dream means, just giving an example. Your mother could actually represent something else too. As could your wife Chadwick. I can explain more if anyone is interested in hearing it.


----------



## COgoatLover25

NubianFan said:


> nothing is insignificant in a dream, but unraveling the meaning can be hard. It is specific to you, so a cat in my dream won't mean the same thing as a cat in someone else's dream. And the backpack doesn't have to represent a backpack. It could be responsibility for instance. If your mom is constantly expecting you to be more responsible than you feel you can manage that can make it's way into your subconscious. The backpack could just be a symbol. I am not saying that is what this particular dream means, just giving an example. Your mother could actually represent something else too. As could your wife Chadwick. I can explain more if anyone is interested in hearing it.


I'd be interested in hearing more of what you thought 

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

That's actually really neat! I didnt know that... I know I have some strange dreams. Usually they consist of my friends and things we would do, but with this weird, crazy plot twist... One time I blew up the earth and then I swam around in space...

Sent from my HP 7 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Emzi00

I'm intrigued Leslie...


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Yeah Emma, we were at my grandmas so we could watch the MSU march madness game bcuz it was on cable... It didn't end till 11 and I had to go to church at 8 this morning!! :tears:

Jill, I'm so incredibly jealous... My parents won't ever let me do that kind of thing I don't think, and our beaches don't even allow dogs, let alone goats LOL


----------



## Emzi00

Wow, did you get any sleep?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> :lol: I get hurt a lot, but I can look back and laugh now.


Glad someone else does too!! Here's my list just from starting in 4th grade, and only the REALLY important ones:
Broken arm
Torn ligament
Sprained ankle
Broken finger
Broken thumb
Concussion
Broken toe (my big toe so it hurt a LOT)
Torn muscle
And many MANY more lol... I never tell my mom either so I probably have had more problems but don't want ppl to know so I just fight through it

Btw Emma, happy late birthday! (It is late right? I was thinking it was either the 17th, 18th, or 19th...)


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Wow, did you get any sleep?


Yeah, a whole..... 5 hours (almost!) :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Gonna go start a waiting thread Be back in a sec


----------



## NubianFan

Ok dreams are your mind's way of working out the day's problems. But some problems your brain doesn't want to work on even when it is asleep because it is too painful. So there is actually three parts of your brain involved in this. I am not going to call them by their real names because I actually don't know but this is how it was explained to me in a dream interpretation seminar I attended given by another therapist who specializes in that. He said one part of your brain wants to work on the problems but another part doesn't so it has a "gatekeeper" that won't allow painful thoughts through. So okay you have trouble daily with your mother in law. Your brain won't allow the image of your mother in law into your dream but to fool the gatekeeper your brain might use the statue of liberty to represent her. So in your dream you are dreaming about the statue of liberty and really don't understand why but it is really your brain working through issues with your mother in law. 
So for instance a mother figure might mean safety, security, and a back pack might represent responsibility or some important task. So it could be that anytime you are stressed about a task that needs done that dream pops up. It doesn't even HAVE to be your mother that is represented by your mother in the dream. So maybe your feel safety and security from your school, but you have a big assignment due, boom the dream reoccurs, or you feel security from your husband but he wants you to get his dry cleaning to the cleaners, boom the dream reoccurs, again that is just an example. Recurring dreams are usually patterns that reoccur and your brain hasn't worked through them yet.


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Glad someone else does too!! Here's my list just from starting in 4th grade, and only the REALLY important ones:
> Broken arm
> Torn ligament
> Sprained ankle
> Broken finger
> Broken thumb
> Concussion
> Broken toe (my big toe so it hurt a LOT)
> Torn muscle
> And many MANY more lol... I never tell my mom either so I probably have had more problems but don't want ppl to know so I just fight through it
> 
> Btw Emma, happy late birthday! (It is late right? I was thinking it was either the 17th, 18th, or 19th...)


Yep, it was the 14th.  And thank you.


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Gonna go start a waiting thread Be back in a sec


Yay!!


----------



## nchen7

dreams are so cool and weird. I usually don't remember mine, but recently I had one where I was dreaming that there were people outside of the house stalking me (as if they were robbers staking out the house or something), and I was kind of tracking their movements through the window. then I was in bed, and someone happened to be in the room. I was screaming in my dream, and woke up making noises (which I don't tend to do in my sleep). needless to say, it was super creepy.


----------



## Chadwick

Wow Nubian fan, that is so interesting, I have heard about dreams having meanings but never heard the gatekeeper metaphor!


----------



## NubianFan

So the absolute best person to interpret your dreams is yourself. If you have one that confuses you, think about the characters/symbols in the dream and what they mean to you and try to draw parallels between those characters/symbols with things/people in your life that are bothering you. When you start practicing this it gets easier and easier to understand dreams, sometimes even the ridiculous ones make some sense.


----------



## nchen7

happy belated birthday Emma. hope you had a great day!


----------



## Emzi00

Thanks Ni


----------



## nchen7

Leslie, do you have a place to explain numbers and symbols that keep reappearing in conscious life?


----------



## NubianFan

How so Ni? I am not sure I am following you.


----------



## NubianFan

And yeah Emma, I didn't know you had a birthday I knew you were talking about it coming up but must've actually missed it, so Happy late birthday!


----------



## Emzi00

I didn't really say anything the day of, was busy. Thanks Leslie.


----------



## NubianFan

Emma I think I may make a cake today, if I do, should I eat a piece of cake in honor of your birthday?


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> Emma I think I may make a cake today, if I do, should I eat a piece of cake in honor of your birthday?


:slapfloor: Yes, that'd be awesome..


----------



## nchen7

NubianFan said:


> How so Ni? I am not sure I am following you.


e.g. I find dimes everywhere I go, or any coin in a 10 denomination. this started about 7 years ago, and I think depending on what's going on with my life, the universe tries to tell me something by letting me find dimes (long story to that too). and my bf, he tends to have birds around a lot, esp when he drives, they fly in front of whatever vehicle he's driving.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Yep, it was the 14th.  And thank you.


I was close!! As I typed that I was like "or was it the 14th or 15th??" :lol: I remembered on the 14th but then kept forgetting to come on here and say happy birthday, and then I forgot what day it was altogether haha! Sorry

Waiting thread is up in the waiting room!!


----------



## Emzi00

Haha, that's alright Sarah.


----------



## nchen7

:tears: I want cake....


----------



## NubianFan

nchen7 said:


> e.g. I find dimes everywhere I go, or any coin in a 10 denomination. this started about 7 years ago, and I think depending on what's going on with my life, the universe tries to tell me something by letting me find dimes (long story to that too). and my bf, he tends to have birds around a lot, esp when he drives, they fly in front of whatever vehicle he's driving.


I draw the number 5 over and over in block style. I don't know, there could be an argument made that you just notice the dimes and the number 10 more because it means something to you. Same with your boyfriend he could just notice birds more than the average person. I draw any animals. I make home visits and I can't tell you the number of times someones dog that is either scared of strangers or dislikes strangers has come to me and allowed me to pet it or even curled up in my lap. I think animals know who likes them. I also don't think everything single thing can be explained logically. Somethings are just left to conjecture. I believe there is still a lot we simply don't understand and maybe aren't even meant to understand.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Haha, that's alright Sarah.


:smile:


----------



## NubianFan

I am freezing...


----------



## nchen7

I noticed the birds with him....he never did until I pointed it out.

as for the dimes, here's the story... about a month before I was getting results of my last and final accounting designation exam (the big one...it's like the Bar for lawyers), i would walk around the city (Toronto at the time), and find dimes everywhere. i think in a month i found about 15-20 dimes. i found pennies too, but everyone finds those.... but, i passed that exam.

and other recent random dime findings i was in a field in Iceland, about to go on a hike, but decided i didn't have time to do the full thing, so i turned around and happened to look down, and found a 10 krona coin in the grass. 

i dont' LOOK for them....i always happen to look somewhere and find them. it's weird. i don't know really anyone else who finds dimes, and i never really find other coins. it likely means something, but really not sure what.....


ETA: oh, as for the animals who like you, I've been told animals go towards those that are pure of heart. so.....you, my dear, are pure of heart.


----------



## NubianFan

I find dimes and quarters as much as I do pennies, once at the river beach I put my hand down and there just under the sand was 3 quarters, 2 dimes, and a nickel... I was like ok.... LOL I guess someone lost them out of their pocket. I like dimes better than any other coin. I don't know why I just always have, maybe because they are tiny and silver. My daughter is the penny finder she finds pennies wherever she goes. I also occasionally find 20 dollar bills, which I find strange because almost no one finds a 20.


----------



## nchen7

:O YOU FIND TWENTIES?!?!?! that's awesome!


----------



## NubianFan

Sometimes, I have found several in my lifetime. I mean it isn't an every day thing. 
Once I looked down and saw an entire wad of 20's but I walked around asking anyone right near me if they had lost anything, turns out this lady had just cashed her entire payroll check. She thanked me and thanked me for giving it back. 
Ni you ought to have someone do your numerology just for fun.


----------



## NubianFan

Well I better get out side while I can. Talk to everyone later.


----------



## nchen7

i should! but i wouldn't know who to ask. it would be fun. i mean, i don't live by things like that, but it's interesting to know what recurring items may mean....


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I found a wallet once, turns out it had almost $500 in it! But I just looked at the drivers license and matched it up with a face (this was at my school for a bball tourney) and have it back. They guy gave me ten bucks as a thank you :shrug:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I'm gonna buzz off for an it too, try and add on to my very few hours of sleep. Talk to y'all later


----------



## nchen7

I'm gonna go hang out with the animals.... enjoy your days everyone!


----------



## Chadwick

I agree with Nubian fan, animals know who the animal people are, I can be one of any number of people around and almost always animals will come to me. I can't count the times I have had a "you have to go with your person" talk with all types of animals!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm so tired... I have to go out and mix grain and clean stalls... Ugg...  I hate busy weeks!


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I'm so tired... I have to go out and mix grain and clean stalls... Ugg...  I hate busy weeks!


 I need to clean out the stalls and barn today. So just put the DE down in the fresh bedding?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I sprinkle DE on the ground and then cover it with fresh bedding


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I once found a money clip with close to $600 at the bottom of the river I was swimming in  nobody else was at our spot to ask if they lost it, so after we were done having fun, a few hours later, I left $600 richer!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Lemon pie anyone? Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I once found a money clip with close to $600 at the bottom of the river I was swimming in  nobody else was at our spot to ask if they lost it, so after we were done having fun, a few hours later, I left $600 richer!


Nice!


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> I need to clean out the stalls and barn today. So just put the DE down in the fresh bedding?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Hey Cade! Did you see the pic of the doe I posted today!!!????

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Just home from the feed store... Have to go do bottles and mix grains at least...


----------



## NubianFan

anyone else ever dunk oreos in their tea? I didn't have the gumption to make the cake afterall, somehow it became winter again today....


----------



## Chadwick

I found a twenty one time and it was after a hurricane the year FL got hit 4 times in one month. Who know how far it had travelled.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Cool! Makes you wonder where it was before, definitely! 

Well Remi weighed in at 8.5lbs today  her brothers are 11lbs, and 14lbs 
Growing nicely, starting to maybe pick at the grain too  they go through 3 gallons of milk a day now!


----------



## Chadwick

Wow, three gallons!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Just the three of them got through three gal.?!

Quick question for the lambar.. Does the kid have to snap on? I have two bucket options, and my kid fits on neither of then to close down.. I can use a different bucket (in using them to hold grain in right now..) but I REALLY don't want to take that kid off two/three times a day... My fingers would fall off!


----------



## fishin816

COgoatLover25 said:


> Hey Cade! Did you see the pic of the doe I posted today!!!????
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


Nooooo?

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*lid not kid... -_- darn iPod changes my words lol! 

It also changed die(s) to doe(s) lol! :lol: :ROFL:


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> Nooooo?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Well, here it is you asked for a picture of my ND doe
She was being a turd and I didn't have anyone to hold her for me


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

She's a pretty gal


----------



## fishin816

COgoatLover25 said:


> Well, here it is you asked for a picture of my ND doe
> She was being a turd and I didn't have anyone to hold her for me


 She looks nice. Any udder pics?

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> She's a pretty gal


Thanks  She's pretty small too


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

COgoatLover25 said:


> Thanks  She's pretty small too


What are her lines?


----------



## Chadwick

Her and Cade's new buck would be a good looking couple!


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> She looks nice. Any udder pics?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


She's been dried up for now, but she had a very nice looking udder when she freshened with nice attachments. She had a beautiful blue eyed doeling this year for me too. I'll post pics of her later.


----------



## COgoatLover25

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> What are her lines?


I believe she has Sugarcreek and Gaymor in her


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

COgoatLover25 said:


> I believe she has Sugarcreek and Gaymor in her


Very nice  
Is she ADGA registered? If so what's her name?


----------



## COgoatLover25

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Very nice
> Is she ADGA registered? If so what's her name?


She is AGS/ADGA Reg. I forget her registered name but I can get it for you later


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Cool


----------



## COgoatLover25

Isn't this doe gorgeous !? I just love Saada does !!!


----------



## sassykat6181

Not one for "selfies" but I love this new buckling! He'll make a great herdsire, just gotta find the right buyer


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

COgoatLover25 said:


> Isn't this doe gorgeous !? I just love Sadda does !!!


 :drool:


----------



## COgoatLover25

sassykat6181 said:


> Not one for "selfies" but I love this new buckling! He'll make a great herdsire, just gotta find the right buyer
> View attachment 61278


is he Reg.?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

sassykat6181 said:


> Not one for "selfies" but I love this new buckling! He'll make a great herdsire, just gotta find the right buyer
> View attachment 61278


Awe! He's such a cutie  hopefully someone snatches him up soon!


----------



## COgoatLover25

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> :drool:


My thoughts EXACTLY !!!! LOL


----------



## sassykat6181

COgoatLover25 said:


> is he Reg.?


http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/showthread.php?t=163984

He will be.....he's only a week old

Here's my other thread with pedigree info and udder pics 

Luna is doing great. All 3 kids have gained just under 2 pounds since they were born last Sunday night


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

COgoatLover25 said:


> My thoughts EXACTLY !!!! LOL


Lol! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

COgoatLover25 said:


> is he Reg.?


You should buy him  
His dam is just lovely!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Just the three of them got through three gal.?!
> 
> Quick question for the lambar.. Does the lid have to snap on? I have two bucket options, and my lid fits on neither of them to close down.. I can use a different bucket (I'm using them to hold grain in right now..) but I REALLY don't want to take that lid off two/three times a day... My fingers would fall off!


Lol, thank goodness no! The five of them go through three gallons a day, they are two days shy of two weeks old. Well Hyacinth's are almost two weeks anyways.

It definitely helps to have the lid snap on, but if they can't knock the lid off, it doesn't have to close tightly.

I only take the lid off to wash it, and fill it with milk.


----------



## COgoatLover25

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> You should buy him
> His dam is just lovely!


I wish ... Really counting on some kids to sell


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

You had me worried for a minuet ROFL!! :lol:

Does it help with suction for them? Or just so they don't knock it over? I plan to secure it to the wall..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

The lid has nothing to do with suction or anything like that. The basic concept of a lambar is just like you drinking something from a straw, a lid on the cup has no effect over how well you can slurp it through a straw 

The lid is so nothing falls in it, and if by chance they knocked the bucket over, you wouldn't have milk everywhere.


----------



## goathiker

Looks like the guy down the road finally slipped his last cog. He's got 6 carloads of cops with AR-15's running around down there. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Wow, no thank you, to much excitement for me! :lol:


----------



## fishin816

I need pooch test advice. So look for my thread on Goat Frenzy. Magic was humping Starry this morning, so I put her in with Dylan, and they did nothing with each other. Do you guys think they are all bred? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

goathiker said:


> Looks like the guy down the road finally slipped his last cog. He's got 6 carloads of cops with AR-15's running around down there. :lol:


 Kinda scary?:-?:shocked:


----------



## Chadwick

Is he your nutty neighbor?


----------



## fishin816

What are you speaking of Jill?!?!?!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Just cause they are humping each other doesn't mean they are in heat. Humping can be plain old dominance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

Chadwick said:


> Is he your nutty neighbor?


I sure hope so!!!:shocked: I hope he isn't her normal neighbor...:lol:


----------



## Chadwick

I have one that comes over every six months to the camp with problems about how I mow the grass, and not when mind you but how!


----------



## goathiker

He's a little nutty alright. Most everyone else just keeps to themselves and minds their own business. They're done and leaving now. I'll get the gossip later. Alright, back to work.


----------



## Emzi00

Just so everyone is aware, when you're riding a horse that has very prominent, extremely bony withers bareback, posting isn't a bright idea unless you have a high pain tolerance... be good to yourself, scootch back a bit.....


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> Just so everyone is aware, when you're riding a horse that has very prominent, extremely bony withers bareback, posting isn't a bright idea unless you have a high pain tolerance... be good to yourself, scootch back a bit.....


Lol, how many horses do you have?

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Just so everyone is aware, when you're riding a horse that has very prominent, extremely bony withers bareback, posting isn't a bright idea unless you have a high pain tolerance... be good to yourself, scootch back a bit.....


Don't stop short either  :ROFL:


----------



## Trickyroo

:shocked::shocked::shocked::ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

COgoatLover25 said:


> Lol, how many horses do you have?
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


Well, none that are mine. The horse that I ride, his owner has back problems so I'm pretty the only one riding him. We had equestrian team practice today.


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Don't stop short either  :ROFL:


Gosh, that hurts! :lol:


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Oh yeah stopping short...aye yi yi...I just don't ride bareback...just dont


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Gosh, that hurts! :lol:


Heck yah it does! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

See, I prefer bareback over anything else. But, when you are out of shape, posting hurts.... a lot.... We got done with practice an hour ago and my thighs still feel like they're on fire. :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Headed back out to finish cleaning... Be back..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> See, I prefer bareback over anything else. But, when you are out of shape, posting hurts.... a lot.... We got done with practice an hour ago and my thighs still feel like they're on fire. :lol:


:laugh: gotta love that feeling!
See, I haven't ridden in close to two years now... (  ) and just light ridding would kill me at this point! :lol:


----------



## Chadwick

What type of riding do you do, recreation? Anything more aggressive than that and I can see why it hurts!!


----------



## Emzi00

Well, right now I'm just getting ready for the meet in May that our school's team is doing. I think the classes I have are Western showmanship, Huntseat equitation, Western eq, western bareback, English bareback, trail, and the modified reining pattern.


----------



## fishin816

Emzi00 said:


> Well, right now I'm just getting ready for the meet in May that our school's team is doing. I think the classes I have are Western showmanship, Huntseat equitation, Western eq, western bareback, English bareback, trail, and the modified reining pattern.


You said school on a weekend!!!!! I am ashamed because I hate school SO much! *sniffles and cries*

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

School is what you make it. I just make it the place to enjoy my time with friends. It's not that bad.


----------



## Chadwick

Yep, that's an ouch! I used to whine with a saddle! You are tougher than I !


----------



## Emzi00

Chadwick said:


> Yep, that's an ouch! I used to whine with a saddle! You are tougher than I !


What's this? A man admitting that a woman is tougher? Why thank you. *curtsies*  :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Okay, question, if I'm bottle feeding each hour for the First couple days, how much would I feed?

Also, would it be okay to use our turkey pen as a kidding stall?(no turkeys in there now) I thought they could get diseases from that but not sure if I remember correctly


----------



## fishin816

littlegoatgirl said:


> Okay, question, if I'm bottle feeding each hour for the First couple days, how much would I feed?
> 
> Also, would it be okay to use our turkey pen as a kidding stall?(no turkeys in there now) I thought they could get diseases from that but not sure if I remember correctly


Are you gonna bottle feed your kids?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hehe, Emma, that should have been common sense! :lol:

I just don't know what to do about babette, her and her not eating is driving me mad! She has lost weight throughout the pregnacy :hair: she looks like crap, I can't get her to eat hardly anything. She hates everything! 
This month, the most I can ever get her to eat is 1/4lb of grain. I've tried five different kinds for her and she wont eat.
She's rarely at the feeder eating either  she's always sunk in at the sides, she has boney hips and spine too.
If I didn't know better, I would say she wasn't bred, and looks like she's recovering from some illness. She's the only one doing this, and has been since fall.
She has been wormed like everyone else, has the same hay, same water, same grain, same grass to eat. She had her shots the same time too. 
It is sooo frustrating! If she would eat, she can gain weight and it would all be fine and dandy, but how?!

How does one get a goat to eat when it refuses everything it's offered? :sigh:
I just pray she eats once she kids, this is getting ridiculous!


----------



## Emzi00

Weigh the kid (in pounds)
Take that number of weight and multiply it by 16 (to get the kids weight in ounces)
Take that number an multiply it by 12% (0.12) to get how many ounces the kids needs in one day

Whatever number you get is how many ounces the kid needs to be fed every day, within 24 hours. You should divide his feedings into at least 4 feedings per day.


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Hehe, Emma, that should have been common sense! :lol:


Tell the frickin coach that! Her idea, not mine!
Hope you can get Babette eating, that's tough. :hug:


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

That's very unfortunate. I'm hoping the best for you and her! 

On another note, does anyone trim hooves on kids? And if so, how old? Mine are seeming to have not horrible, but not the best hooves and they really look like they need trimmed, but I don't want to end up cutting their foot up, especially while they're still growing.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You can trim whenever they need it, whether that be at two weeks or two months.

It's driving me up a wall! I just fed everyone again, guess who isnt at the feeder? :GAAH:


----------



## Emzi00

If they look like they need it then trim. I know someone who is irresponsible and doesn't trim at all, their doeling got contracted tendons because of it, and between that and coccidia, she didn't make it.


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Okay. Thanks, I just didn't know if I could. They're just about 1 1/2 months now, and around 20-30 pounds... I didn't want to want to hurt the development of the hooves or anything..


----------



## Chadwick

Will she take anything directly from you? Maybe if she thinks she is getting special treatment?


----------



## Emzi00

Babette is such a drama queen.... does she refuse treats?


----------



## NubianFan

Ummmmm.... wow.... just wow... :-o


----------



## Emzi00

Hey Lacie, Wailea's son, Condor, remember him? From '91 I do believe...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Chadwick said:


> Will she take anything directly from you? Maybe if she thinks she is getting special treatment?





Emzi00 said:


> Babette is such a drama queen.... does she refuse treats?


Nope, can't get her to hardly touch anything. She was much better about eating when she was milking, but even then she wasn't a great eater.


----------



## Chadwick

Wow, and it sounds like you are past the point of trying to make it super tasty too huh.


----------



## Chadwick

I have heard of pregnancy cravings......but this is new


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Hey Lacie, Wailea's son, Condor, remember him? From '91 I do believe...


He in particular doesn't really ring a bell. The best I can do for you is direct you to some of his great grand daughters.

Olentangy has a buck called Yreka Phenomenon, he's a grand son of Condor.They have a couple udder pics of his daughters


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I know! I've never seen something _not_ eat if there was food to be had. Everyone else is doing fantastic, he sister is fat and happy, milking a bit over 2 gallons a day, eating like a champ. I just don't understand that creature...


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> He in particular doesn't really ring a bell. The best I can do for you is direct you to some of his great grand daughters.
> 
> Olentangy has a buck called Yreka Phenomenon, he's a grand son of Condor.They have a couple udder pics of his daughters


Yes, I know of Phenomenon.  He's what got me to Condor, because I saw Wailea and I was like: :shocked: :lol: Actually, it went: Billie- Fiery Archer- Phenomenon-Wailea- :shocked:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I know! I've never seen something _not_ eat if there was food to be had. Everyone else is doing fantastic, he sister is fat and happy, milking a bit over 2 gallons a day, eating like a champ. I just don't understand that creature...


Maybe she needs to go see a shrink... onder:


----------



## Chadwick

How many times has she been bred?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: Oh yeah, totally forgot that your yearling doe was part of the inbreeding on 30 year old goats! :ROFL:

This is only her second kidding. She'll be three years old this year.


----------



## Chadwick

I was thinking she may have figured out that when she eats they get big and big= ouch!


----------



## Emzi00

Hey, 30 years or not, it's still there, still counts  And I must thank you for making Wailea so awesome, because without her mine would not be nearly as awesome... or existent. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emma, look up Honabu whatever the heck Princess Pagent, I think she's a grand daughter of Condor. :chin: 
I still dont understand that pedigree thing they have going on there! :lol:

I don't know what her deal is, I hope she gives me one pretty doe, no more than that because she'll look even worse! :shocked:


----------



## Emzi00

This un?
http://www.hoanbu.com/Pageant.html


----------



## nchen7

oh Lacie. I hope Babette eats soon, or hangs on long enough to give you your doeling. how much longer does she have?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That's the one Emma, she's related to him in some way or another. 

She has 8 days until her due date.


----------



## nchen7

I hope she hangs in there Lacie! is she usually a hard keeper? like when she's dry and open?


----------



## Emzi00

I really shouldn't procrastinate... homework time...yay, holocaust....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yep, always eats like a dead bird. Don't know why, she's just much worse right now.


----------



## nchen7

so weird! and vit B doesn't help? beer?


----------



## Chadwick

Maybe you just have a goat with snobby tastes! What's the goat equivalent of beef Wellington, or black truffles!!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Going out to take care of goaties in the snow! BYE!!!


----------



## Chadwick

My son loves funniest home videos, he came to get me to show me that they had a buck in rut talking video on!


----------



## fishin816

Chadwick said:


> My son loves funniest home videos, he came to get me to show me that they had a buck in rut talking video on!


I love that show too!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

He loves him a talking buck! He knows why they do it but he just digs it!


----------



## NubianFan

I'm disgruntled tonight...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Why are you feeling disgruntled?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:hair:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You too?


----------



## NubianFan

I just have been surprised about some things I have seen today and it hasn't been a pleasant surprise.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> :hair:


What's up?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Unpleasant surprises aren't fun ):

What's wrong with you Skyla?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's a bummer Leslie...  :hug:

So Assam (the black doe y'all like) has a buck kid for sale now.. Only $500.. And his sire is out of a doe I LOVE! 
Problem: I have only like $120 to my name...  and just to get the $500 would take me long enough... Never mind the money to ship him in!


----------



## Chadwick

I'm sorry, would a funny face help?


----------



## Emzi00

You know what would probably cheer everyone up a bit? A bedtime story...


----------



## Chadwick




----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol Chadwick :ROFL: :slapfloor:

I'll get over it... I was trying to ignore the fact that she may have kids available and she's offered him to me twice now... I know I can't afford it though.. 

You upset too Emma?


----------



## Chadwick

The crazy pirate look suits me!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:lol:


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Our neighbors sweet lamancha/boer has really bad diarrhea  and I can't do anything about it!!X-( sigh 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Lol Chadwick :ROFL: :slapfloor:
> 
> I'll get over it... I was trying to ignore the fact that she may have kids available and she's offered him to me twice now... I know I can't afford it though..
> 
> You upset too Emma?


Not upset, just extremely exhausted. It's been a long day, and I still have some homework I need to get finished up.. :sigh:


----------



## Chadwick

Whisperer why can't you help?

Emzi more holocaust?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Not upset, just extremely exhausted. It's been a long day, and I still have some homework I need to get finished up.. :sigh:


I know how that feels... I'm over tired myself..


----------



## Emzi00

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> Our neighbors sweet lamancha/boer has really bad diarrhea  and I can't do anything about it!!X-( sigh
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


You could yell over to (at) them *politely*, "Hey Idiot!! Your goat is sick!!" And then offer some advice... :lol:


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Well we don't even know her she's kinda the hermit kind...lol so it would be kinda odd for me to go up to her door as a random stranger and say hey your goat has really bad diarrhea and I think I can help. She would probably think me insane...it just bothers me when I feel like I can do nothing and an animal is suffering... 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Chadwick said:


> Emzi more holocaust?


Yep, and the worst part is that I already learned about this last year. Oh, and you can call me Emma.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Emzi00 said:


> You could yell over to (at) them *politely*, "Hey Idiot!! Your goat is sick!!" And then offer some advice... :lol:


Hahaha!! I'd LOVE to do that...but my Christian self says no. Lol it looks like she basically just threw her goats in the yard besides the nice tall fence and pole barn.  I never see her out with them.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Will do!


----------



## Emzi00

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> Hahaha!! I'd LOVE to do that...but my Christian self says no. Lol it looks like she basically just threw her goats in the yard besides the nice tall fence and pole barn.  I never see her out with them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Easy fix, just take out the "Idiot"


----------



## Chadwick

Inject an apple with meds and toss like a grenade!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> Hahaha!! I'd LOVE to do that...but my Christian self says no. Lol it looks like she basically just threw her goats in the yard besides the nice tall fence and pole barn.  I never see her out with them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


:laugh:

Poor babies!


----------



## sassykat6181

Chadwick said:


> The crazy pirate look suits me!


New avatar? Lol


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Lol yeah spose I could but like I said she's a hermit...like literally we have lived here 2 weeks already and just saw her getting into her car while we were leaving just yesterday  yelling at her would be kinda impossible lol 

Yeah it's awful wish I could taker her some herbal GI Soother. That stuff is magic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Haha I should! How do you do that?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

sassykat6181 said:


> New avatar? Lol


Hahah! Yes! :lol: you should so do it!


----------



## Emzi00

Hey Lacie, how bout a bedtime story? Pwetty pweaz...? *bats eyes and gives puppy dog face*


----------



## sassykat6181

Click on the square next to your name. Then click on the little camera button in the top left and choose your pic


----------



## sassykat6181

It's funny too cuz it's sideways lol


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

So, does anyone know about any Boer goat sales in PA? Or where I could find some? I'm having some issues...


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Oh I'm sorry Skyla... 

Emma, love the new profile picture... NOW I remember all the talk about the buck!!! :lol: I remember thinking "OH MY GOSH HE IS SO CUTE" :lol:

Chad, I have two words to describe that picture:
Terrifying, and AWESOME! 
:ROFL: That's seriously just made my whole day better! 

Emma, (again) I'm having the same problem... It doesn't help I'm a procrastinator, but I had a big project due every day last week, and Wednesday and Thursday I had 2:/ Now I have another due tomorrow, and on top of that starting last week I have soccer at least 10 hours a week! And we haven't even started games yet!!
:sigh: 
Chadwick, any other awesome and terrifying faces?:/


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah it went sideways.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> Well we don't even know her she's kinda the hermit kind...lol so it would be kinda odd for me to go up to her door as a random stranger and say hey your goat has really bad diarrhea and I think I can help. She would probably think me insane...it just bothers me when I feel like I can do nothing and an animal is suffering...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Buy a big tub of yogurt and toss it over

Seriously though, that stinks, I hate when that happens


----------



## Chadwick

Good, my son loves a good funny face, always gets him!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Haha wow you got great ideas  yeah it does...I would love to have her she's so thin too...I'm thinking it's cocci...but couldn't get a good look at her eyelids. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Love it Chadwick! 

I need to change mine too.. It's been up a while lol!


----------



## Emzi00

Who was it who was good at goatknapping? Katelyn and Lacie? :lol: Maybe they can help you


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Who was it who was good at goatknapping? Katelyn and Lacie? :lol: Maybe they can help you


:ROFL:
I thought you were in on that too there Emma!


----------



## Emzi00

Not that one I wasn't! :ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Fine, fine, I'll help  *goes and gets criminal coat, gloves, and military stealth boots* :lol:


----------



## Chadwick

Good night, don't let the crazy pirates bite!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Not that one I wasn't! :ROFL:


Oh.. I thought you were lol! I just remember a whole lot of craziness! :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Fine, fine, I'll help  *goes and gets criminal coat, gloves, and military stealth boots* :lol:


:lol: :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Fine, fine, I'll help  *goes and gets criminal coat, gloves, and military stealth boots* :lol:


Good, good, but first you can help by telling a bedtime story.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Chadwick said:


> Good night, don't let the crazy pirates bite!


Night Chadwick  :wave:


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Haha!! Oh great the goat police are here!! That's great now you just go tell my incompetent neighbor that her goat has to be confiscated because she has been leaving brown puddles everywhere. Lol and tell her her neighbor will put the lovely doe under barn arrest for her gladly for the remainder of her life sentence ;D lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## littlegoatgirl

:ROFL: Lacie! :lol: Lol

Night y'all's


----------



## Emzi00

Night Sarah


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

I'm drooling over crossroads does....*sigh* lol


----------



## COgoatLover25

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> I'm drooling over crossroads does....*sigh* lol


LOL...the many times I have done the same


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Lol oh yeah this isn't the first time I have either...  I am REALLY REALLY hoping to get a doe from them one of these days.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I might have to sell my Arabian, Scotty  :sigh:


----------



## goathiker

That sucks, how come?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Getting a little big for him... He's only 14.2 HH. I was riding him today, and even my mom said "Man, I think we need to get you a bigger horse!" I _could_ keep him and ride him, but I _do_ feel big on him and I would be limited on what I can do with him jumping-wise since he is shorter. I rode him western for a while before I decided that I wanted to do english, and he seems better suited for western, just the way he carries himself. He could do either just fine, but we are thinking about maybe selling him to a 4-H home. Now, I am not opposed to riding a new horse, but Scotty and I have developed a really strong bond over the 6 years that I have had him, and everyone comments on how good of a team we are. He's helped me get over so much stuff, I don't like the thought of selling him, but it may be for the better. I don't know yet :/


----------



## goathiker

Well, it could be for the best. In the right home he could go farther. Something to think about for sure. 

I've been very busy lately. I'll get pictures of the baby goats tomorrow evening though. I ended up having to bottle feed Crystals small boy. She was neglecting him to the point of him starving. He's doing well now.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'm thinking about taking him out to the eventing facility a few times and just get an idea of how he does. I know that he is a very capable horse, he is very eager to please, the sweetest thing you will ever meet. I just look and feel too big on him. 

Poor baby!  Glad he is doing well now


----------



## goathiker

That would be fun to do. Too bad I can't afford a horse anymore, he'd be the perfect size for me. I'm a shrimp. I just couldn't do it though. There would never be a reserve for vet bills. 
Have you ever ridden a Saddlebred or a National Show Horse? Now that's an awesome ride. Imagine a trot that floats. They are very dog loyal horses too. They become very attached to their people.


----------



## fishin816

I updated the buck page on my site 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Looks good! Dylan is gonna be a great man! I just love how dark he is while still having a good color pattern. Has he quieted down yet?


----------



## Chadwick

Well the doe code is well at the farm I am getting mine from, but new evidence suggests that it may not be limited to does.

We have an Amish friend that is preggers and she was due on the 19th! We are going to give her a ride to the hospital when her time comes making us the ones who wait! Every night we look at each other and say she has to call soon right! Poor dear she is ready too!


----------



## nchen7

oh dear. tell her to drink some red raspberry leaf tea, and eat some parsley. parsley can help start contractions, and red raspberry leaf tea is really good for nourishing lady organs and strengthening the uterus.


----------



## Chadwick

We should bake her a parsley rich bread and bring it over.....no reason, just eat some!! Hahaha


----------



## nchen7

mmmm.....or tabouleh! yummm

there are other herbs that bring on labour, but...maybe baby just isn't ready to meet the world yet!


----------



## Chadwick

If you had asked me one min ago how to spell tabouleh I would not have had a clue! And yes on the yummmm


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Oh my goodness I adore Arabians and he would be the perfect size for me. Too bad we don't live closer ;( 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Oh oh Tennesee Walkers are amazing too... very smart horses almost as good as an Arabian IMO. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Working like all day.. I hate that!  
I'm headed out now.. I'll talk to you all tonight  :wave:


----------



## Chadwick

When I was a child my dream was to get a Clydesdale and saddle break it, then I could say.... Hold on let me get off my high horse! Plus they are just amazing, but the hay intake! Plus with me being a little guy it would be a painful experience!


----------



## NubianFan

A trakener can be just as tall as a clydesdale but not as thick. More riding type than draft. So you could have that as your "high horse" and not be as sore...


----------



## NubianFan

Even some thoroughbreds can be that tall.


----------



## Chadwick

Oh I gotta look up that breed, never heard of it!


----------



## NubianFan

I spelled it wrong. It is a german warmblood breed. I never can remember exactly where to put the H in it. But it has an H


----------



## Chadwick

They are lookers to, very nice! I think it all started when I saw a draft team at a fair, I was always a very small kid so they looked like mountains to me! My boss breeds percherons too, gorgeous animals.


----------



## NubianFan

I love perchies especially perchie mules


----------



## Chadwick

We had a Belgian at the therapy stable at camp, it had a skin condition so I was washing and medicating daily, he was soo cool. We used him for hay rides, but he did not like to stop! When I would stop him at a cross road if I stopped to long his back would tense up and then he would take a half step, but that half step was all power, it would take your hat off! He was a good guy overall, his name was RV.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

We know a guy that has like 6 Clyde's. Went to visit them once and they ran by and literally...the ground shook  haha 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

We also had a friend that has a Percheron named Big Ben. Lol the amount of hay that guy ate yikes... 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah perches are beautiful, his son works with a farm that runs the six hitch circuit.


----------



## Chadwick

I love all the drafts, but there is something about the clydes that is so picturesque! 

You could feel the ground huh, wow, now that's cool!

I have heard stories of one to more than one big square bales a day!


----------



## Chadwick

I made this funny face and then changed it to my avatar but now when I ask a question it sounds snotty because of the face....watch!


----------



## Chadwick

What's that all about?


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Haha!!xD lol you are just too funny 

Barn roof is up!








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Super nice pole barn! I assume it will have sides right? Jealousy..... Oh yeah, I am only getting two goats, they would get lost on there!!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Haha yes it's going to be red and white   well hey we only started out with one wether, now we got another wether and three does  lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## sassykat6181

It looks great! Our barn was built in 1849, all post & beam. Yours is nice and new and clean . Ours is dusty and full of stuff lol


----------



## Chadwick

So nice! Keep us posted, I wanna see that when it is done! Very nice, are you using hired help or building it yourselves?


----------



## sassykat6181

Chadwick said:


> What's that all about?


I keep laughing!!!!! It's not snotty at all


----------



## Chadwick

That being said I wouldn't be hurt by seeing a 165yr old barn either!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

sassykat6181 said:


> It looks great! Our barn was built in 1849, all post & beam. Yours is nice and new and clean . Ours is dusty and full of stuff lol


Well hey I love old barns so be proud of what cha got!! Lol they are a dying breed those kind.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Chadwick said:


> So nice! Keep us posted, I wanna see that when it is done! Very nice, are you using hired help or building it yourselves?


Will do! hired help from a really nice guy.  my dad just...can't build lol

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

When my dad was younger (about 58) he built a barn by himaelf in three days. It was a big barn too. With a completely enclosed shop area and two three sided areas for the cows. I was in highschool at the time and my busdriver was amazed he could build one alone that fast.


----------



## Chadwick

The camp I am at has this old barn that used to be a stage coach stop when ST RD 19 was a stage trail. No idea on age but it is all hand hewn beams! I will find some pics.


----------



## Chadwick

Three days! And here I was feeling good about my little goat shed in a week! Wow


----------



## NubianFan

Yours is much nicer, but he was "gettin er done" long before Latry the cable guy was a twinkle in his daddy's eye. And dad is a tiny irishman. He is barely 5'6"


----------



## Chadwick

Yep, 5'6" here too, I think we come in two standard heights 5'6" and 6'1"


----------



## NubianFan

His military papers say 5'8" I know at 82 it is possible he has shrunk a little but I dont believe he was ever 5'8"


----------



## Chadwick

I think 5'8" is a requirement hieght for the old military specs, they probably just looked at him and put down the minimum to allow him to serve!


----------



## NubianFan

It was during the Korean war so you are probably right.


----------



## Chadwick

Oh well the pics of the barn are on an old dieting laptop, and it is not agreeing to send anything!


----------



## Chadwick

Well the laptop is not dieting it's die ing


----------



## sassykat6181

Hoping to get her painted this summer (last summer was our 1766 farmhouse). The driveway pulls up to the 2nd floor. It's built into a bank, so the animals are on the ground level below. 
This is looking out my bedroom window


----------



## Chadwick

Wow! She is gorgeous!!! Are you going to do the traditional milk paint? Or at least stick with the red?


----------



## Chadwick

Well now it worked! So I think it was originally a cantilever barn someone added the block pillars for support. Not as impressive after seeing the red barn!


----------



## Chadwick

Speaking of dying breeds this one has met that fate, the roof started like this







And now it is almost all gone, I was so exited when I got here, being a carpenter and all I have a lot of respect for seeing every axe blow on the old beams.


----------



## Chadwick

Katrina is that a family property? Either way you are a luck one to have it, very nice!


----------



## sassykat6181

Yes, it will stay red, but latex. 

My husbands parents bought the place in 1982 and he was raised here. We took over 5 yrs ago when his mom passed away. She was into horses and we have 8 left. I added chickens and goats


----------



## sassykat6181

All barns are impressive  yours is nice too. I sometimes wish this one was left to age and not painted. LOVE that grey weathered look


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> Very weird.... Sydney was in it (strangely, that wasn't the weirdest part) and we ate noodles(shells) and gummy bears for dinner, trained a goat like a horse, Sydney installed windows into a barn, we slept outside with a dress on upside down with two men who were friends of "our uncles" while avoiding a man name "Fraundemfolf" who was inside shooting up "our family". Then when the gun shots stopped, we went inside, ourselves with guns. I had a pistol and her an AK, so I started shooting through the wall, but ran out of ammo, so she picked up where I left off and we heard an agonizing scream. And that is when it ended.


_Me,_ Sydney? Or the other Sydney? I do like the weapon of choice ;-) :lol:


----------



## sassykat6181

Here's one looking up when you first walk in from the driveway. The "loft" area is basically a bird poop catcher lol. It's not safe to walk on.


----------



## kccjer

Not safe? What qualifies as not safe? LOL In my hayloft, you have to watch where you step cause there may or not be a board there anymore. hehe And the end above the "shop" is really fun when you have 1st timers up there with ya....start bouncing and it's like being on a trampoline! I love old barns.


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> _Me,_ Sydney? Or the other Sydney? I do like the weapon of choice ;-) :lol:


_You_ Sydney. :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie, how's Miss Babette doing today?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Same. I put a half a pound of grain in her bucket, left her on the stand for what felt like forever (about 30 minutes), and there was still a good two hands full in the bucket.
She psychs me out every time. She runs to the gate, pushes everyone out of the way to be first, races to the stand.... And doesn't eat :wallbang: :hair: :veryangry: :GAAH:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> _You_ Sydney. :lol:


Cool :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Took Spazzo for a walk yesterday.... or maybe it should be called a run..


----------



## Emzi00

Well shucks Lacie, I have no clue...


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> Cool :lol:


Yeah, woke up and was like "Whaaaaa???" :lol: it was _weird!_


----------



## Scottyhorse

I have some really really really strange dreams... And they are always really really long... :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

I had one, where I was out hunting with a spear for like deer or whatever, then I saw a tail flicker, and a coyote appeared out of nowhere from behind a tree. And it just walked right by me... so I kept going... and finally saw a deer, so I kill it with the spear... but when I look back at it the deer had turned into my dad.... I was horrified.. so I dragged his body way out and hid it in some brush, but then someone walked up behind me and just had this terrified look on his face... then I was at church...


----------



## fishin816

Have you gotten your studmuffin yet Emma? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

fishin816 said:


> Have you gotten your studmuffin yet Emma?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Not yet, he'll be weaned around the end of April so I'll pick him up then


----------



## fishin816

Emzi00 said:


> I had one, where I was out hunting with a spear for like deer or whatever, then I saw a tail flicker, and a coyote appeared out of nowhere from behind a tree. And it just walked right by me... so I kept going... and finally saw a deer, so I kill it with the spear... but when I look back at it the deer had turned into my dad.... I was horrified.. so I dragged his body way out and hid it in some brush, but then someone walked up behind me and just had this terrified look on his face... then I was at church...


 WHAT? That is just dumb! And scary!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

fishin816 said:


> WHAT? That is just dumb! And scary!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I wasn't scared even the tiniest bit, but I was so extremely horrified with myself...


----------



## fishin816

I am starting to think more and more that Magic is bred. But she has came into heat (standing heat) at least five times between the last time she was with Blaze. She was mounting the other does yesterday, so I put her in with Dylan. They were scared of each other. I do not know what to do with this girl… 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

Jeeze Emma!

Cade, why don't you draw blood and do a pregnancy test?


----------



## Emzi00

Yeah, my dreams are screwy. :lol: Now imagine dreams like that on a daily basis. I think I went through a two month span of that.

Yeah Cade, Biotracking doesn't charge much for a pregnancy test.


----------



## Chadwick

Emma if I was in your shoes I would just stop sleeping!!!


----------



## Emzi00

Yeah, it just doesn't work like that... :lol: I tried that, but then I was wacked up during the day and in and out of the nightmares... No avoiding them.. :shrug:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Hey guys! Just saying hi. :wink: :smile: I haven't been on much lately and I know that. It's been really crazy here! Two of my does and 2 of my brother's does kidded since I've been gone. I'll try to get pictures up before the end of the month. :wink: :smile:

P.S.: state dairy bowl competition is April 5th. I'll update you all on that come time. :wink:

:wave: Later,

~ Patrick :smile:


----------



## Emzi00

Patrick!!! I've been wondering where you've been!


----------



## NubianFan

Hey Patrick, you'll be glad to know there is some more testosterone around. :laugh:


----------



## Emzi00

Still more estrogen than testosterone... :lol:


----------



## Chadwick

Well it does seem fitting that goat people would keep more girls than boys! Seems the boys are always sold off!!


----------



## Scottyhorse

:ROFL: Hey Patrick  You need to come on more often!


----------



## NubianFan

Or wethered....


----------



## Chadwick

A ayah, running screaming! Just don't sell us for meat!


----------



## COgoatLover25

ok... this conversation is getting weird ...really weird lol


----------



## Chadwick

Sorry


----------



## Scottyhorse

:slapfloor:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Lol... You guys are toooooooo funny


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## fishin816

Scottyhorse said:


> Jeeze Emma!
> 
> Cade, why don't you draw blood and do a pregnancy test?


 I was thinking about doing the bloodwork. Can they test it accuratley if they are only a month bred?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

Yes, 30 days is the minimum.


----------



## fishin816

Scottyhorse said:


> Yes, 30 days is the minimum.


Hum. Cool. So just send the bloodwork to them by mail?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

Yep  

I was looking at some pictures of me riding Scotty, and I do look tall on him.. Mostly my torso. I've had trouble finding a saddle that fits me right though, so maybe that has something to do with it?? Hoping to ride again tonight.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Oh and my paint that I am training is about 15 hh and growing, I look better on him. Scotty is 14.2 hh.


----------



## Chadwick

Quarter H ?


----------



## Emzi00

So Thursday we have "Decades Day" at school. So I'm thinking 80s... asked mom if she had any of her old clothes, nope.. so I'm thinking we'll ask my aunt.. then salvation army... Really want to get my hands on some acid washed jeans, you know, straight leg and up to your waist  Mom said she would do my hair, but she isn't quite sure how she should do it... so if anyone has any suggestions..  :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Chadwick said:


> Quarter H ?


Scotty is an Arabian


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

The 80's huh? :chin: onder: 

I'll get back to you on some ideas :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Razor cut with blue streaks.


----------



## NubianFan

Is your hair curly or straight? Do you have bangs? Things that were in for hair in the 80's scrunchies, poofier the better scrunchies, big teased hair, curly perms, sideways pony tails. banana clips. florescent colors for barrettes and rubberbands and scrunchies. I would suggest teasing it up HUGE and keeping it that way with a ton of hairspray. Acid washed jeans with skinny legs are a must, big oversized shirts with shoulder pads and bright crazy prints are good too. especially not buttoned all the way up with a matching tank top underneath.


----------



## Chadwick

Get one of them to show you how to tight roll your jeans and get gitanos brand jeans! Really if you saw 80 clothes you would know why we all threw them away! Oh and deck shoes! No socks!


----------



## sassykat6181

Google Punky Brewster


----------



## Chadwick

Yes huge shirts!


----------



## Chadwick

Ah, punky Brewster !


----------



## Chadwick




----------



## NubianFan

I love 80's fashion, and hair, I wish it would come back...


----------



## NubianFan

except for the shoulder pads. I can do without the shoulder pads.


----------



## Chadwick

Me too really, it was so cheesy it was fun! I wanna see a valley girl talking again, and we all hated that at the time!


----------



## Chadwick

What click were you?


----------



## NubianFan

I am having dreams of my coolest shirt it was mostly black and white but it had a few splashes of vibrant blue, bright yellow and firetruck red....


----------



## fishin816

Hi everyone...... Have a question on biotracking~ 

Do they do CAE and CL tests as well, or is that just through WADDL? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> Is your hair curly or straight? Do you have bangs? Things that were in for hair in the 80's scrunchies, poofier the better scrunchies, big teased hair, curly perms, sideways pony tails. banana clips. florescent colors for barrettes and rubberbands and scrunchies. I would suggest teasing it up HUGE and keeping it that way with a ton of hairspray. Acid washed jeans with skinny legs are a must, big oversized shirts with shoulder pads and bright crazy prints are good too. especially not buttoned all the way up with a matching tank top underneath.


It's kinda curly, kinda wavy. And no bangs.  I've had them, and boy I sure do not look good with them! :lol: Awesome.


----------



## goathiker

What click were you Chad?


----------



## NubianFan

I wasn't. 
I was the person that didn't belong to any click, but got along with all of them. I could sit by anyone at lunch and be accepted, but I usually sat under the cedar tree in the lawn and starved with my best friend because I wanted so bad to be thin.


----------



## goathiker

Bio tracking only does CAE and preg testing


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> The 80's huh? :chin: onder:
> 
> I'll get back to you on some ideas :lol:


:slapfloor: Let's see what you come up with... :lol:


----------



## Chadwick

a spaz for sure


----------



## Chadwick

Nubian fan you were what the spaz population called popular!


----------



## fishin816

goathiker said:


> Bio tracking only does CAE and preg testing


Ok then&#8230;

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

For you youngsters spaz is like nerd with some oddities thrown in!


----------



## Emzi00

Wednesday is nerd day... :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

I wasn't really one of the popular kids though. Everyone just liked me. I was nice to everyone the same. I stuck up for the kids that got picked on all the time. I went to a really tiny school though, so clicks weren't as iron clad as they are in bigger schools.


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, I know what you mean I was in small schools to start and then a couple of big ones.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I got along with everyone when I went to public school as well. When I went to a larger school, I guess I was one of the populars. :shrug: I think because I wasn't a jerk to anyone like some people were. At the tiny school I went to, I wasn't as popular because I was new, and they hated new kids at first... I don't understand why. I didn't really care what group I was in :lol:


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah I moved a lot so I was always the new kid, and that and being tiny and wierd...........spaz


----------



## fishin816

Scottyhorse said:


> I got along with everyone when I went to public school as well. When I went to a larger school, I guess I was one of the populars. :shrug: I think because I wasn't a jerk to anyone like some people were. At the tiny school I went to, I wasn't as popular because I was new, and they hated new kids at first... I don't understand why. I didn't really care what group I was in :lol:


I have a very hard time getting along with the ummmm "people" at school. I do not talk about video games or sports to them, so they think I am crazy, and I think they are crazy because they think I am crazy for not liking video games or sports (that was a mouthful!). I try to get along with them as best as I can. But it is quite hard.

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

I was never into either of those, it is hard, even as a 34 yr old man, men just wanna think you are gonna talk sports. I don't even know the rules!


----------



## goathiker

We had a bit of a bad day. All went well. Sydney, your buckling is proud of his 1/4 Nubian and has decided to have one partially floppy ear.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You know Emma, the 60's were fun to! :ROFL: I'm super busy at the moment so I probably won't get back to you on my ideas until tomorrow morning...


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Ready for some cuteness overload? Got my good camera out today  Look at these little girls already struttin their stuff


----------



## Scottyhorse

Aw, did they get disbudded? His ears... SO cute! :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> You know Emma, the 60's were fun to! :ROFL: I'm super busy at the moment so I probably won't get back to you on my ideas until tomorrow morning...


:ROFL: Anything before this millennium was fun! I mean, hippies, afros, perms.... :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

My moms friend yesterday at the eventing facility I want to take Scotty to. She was at a clinic with an Olympic trainer for three days. I REALLY want to go to one of his clinics. 
(I took the picture)


----------



## kccjer

Nice pic!

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## goathiker

Oh, that would be fun. I always wanted to learn to jump. 

Yep, the boys are disbudded and descented. They did great and are napping it off now with full tummies.


----------



## fishin816

Chadwick said:


> I was never into either of those, it is hard, even as a 34 yr old man, men just wanna think you are gonna talk sports. I don't even know the rules!


Exactly! I cant tell you the difference between a touchdown and a homerun!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

Dylan is in with Magic again… 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## sassykat6181

I just did my first two disbuddings.....I hope it went right. Nice copper ring all the way around. It doesn't go very deep though right?


----------



## nchen7

Emzi00 said:


> So Thursday we have "Decades Day" at school. So I'm thinking 80s... asked mom if she had any of her old clothes, nope.. so I'm thinking we'll ask my aunt.. then salvation army... Really want to get my hands on some acid washed jeans, you know, straight leg and up to your waist  Mom said she would do my hair, but she isn't quite sure how she should do it... so if anyone has any suggestions..  :lol:


you can braid your hair into like 1/2" braids all around, sleep in them. next day, take out, and you have crimps all over. really helps with the volume. it's hilarious. i have to wet my hair first or else it doesn't stick (my hair just wants to be straight...).



goathiker said:


> We had a bit of a bad day. All went well. Sydney, your buckling is proud of his 1/4 Nubian and has decided to have one partially floppy ear.


oh my GOODNESS!!!! loving that half floppy ear!!!!


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Well, first vaccinations are done. Me too. I got a CD&T shot to the face....


----------



## Chadwick

Most conversations I have start with something like this 

Oh yeah where are the cardinals from Kansas? Followed by a look of horror from the other fellow.

Then later you find out all those guys are the same and you are unique, my wife loves not having to do Super Bowl and I don't ignore family on thanksgiving.


----------



## goathiker

sassykat6181 said:


> I just did my first two disbuddings.....I hope it went right. Nice copper ring all the way around. It doesn't go very deep though right?


I burn around the bud, remove the entire bud down the skull with wire cutters, then burn the skin to the skull and bump the middle. This boy is younger so his buds hadn't attached yet.


----------



## fishin816

goathiker said:


> I burn around the bud, remove the entire bud down the skull with wire cutters, then burn the skin to the skull and bump the middle. This boy is younger so his buds hadn't attached yet.


That looks good to me 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

I love jumping


----------



## goathiker

This boy is older so, we cut the bud off the skull and remove the scent glands. (sorry Sydney)


----------



## Chadwick

Oh my, this is one reason I chose angoras, no disbudding required.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'm not disbudding the Boers either...


----------



## sassykat6181

These boys are 8 days, NDs so their nubs were small. I shaved the area to make sure I got it centered. Burned for 6 seconds then a few more to make sure it was copper all the way around. I have the x50a with 1/2" tip, it was red hot. Guess only time will tell. The doeling isn't ready yet


----------



## Chadwick

Don't get me wrong I understand it, and no hard feelings if you do it! I just can't.


----------



## sassykat6181

I have to admit I almost cried. It wasn't as bad as I worked myself up for


----------



## fishin816

sassykat6181 said:


> I have to admit I almost cried. It wasn't as bad as I worked myself up for


 I cry every time. I make my mom and dad do it. It is too painful for me to hear!'

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

If anyone had ever bred Dairies to have nice backward sweeping smaller horns, I wouldn't disbud either but these guys would have straight up, long, sharp, right in your face horns. Since we work over them with the saddles, loading them, camping with them, taking them out in public. It is just safer all the way around to have them disbudded now. I post another picture tomorrow so you can see how quick they heal. That was just done around 2:30 today.


----------



## goathiker

Oh, and my vet does the pack boys for me. He has everything he needs if something goes wrong since they are done older.


----------



## fishin816

goathiker said:


> Oh, and my vet does them for me. He has everything he needs if something goes wrong.


I never let my vet do mine. The first time we did that the boys BOTH had spiky horns. So no vet for me

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

That's too bad. My vet has made an art of it. He gets completely clean heads almost every time. You can't tell that they aren't polled.


----------



## sassykat6181

I had a local breeder do my one doeling born last season. But, I've not been able to get her here to do these guys. I didn't want to let them go too long  I guess it's wait and see, I can always reburn Fingers crossed though, I think I did a good job


----------



## sassykat6181

Goathiker - you should make a video  there aren't enough good ones to watch on YouTube


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah I would not want to get jabbed with a spike either! I just know I am too weak to do it, or have it done. At least I know my limitations and plan accordingly! It's more about my weakness than anything else.


----------



## goathiker

I don't have any way to make a video. We're a little technology retarded around here...I still have a flip phone


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

sassykat6181 said:


> Hoping to get her painted this summer (last summer was our 1766 farmhouse). The driveway pulls up to the 2nd floor. It's built into a bank, so the animals are on the ground level below.
> This is looking out my bedroom window
> View attachment 61370


Oh I LOVE it!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Home from work.. Had an awful day... A major back ache and cramps all day! And pain meds aren't helping... :sigh:


----------



## goathiker

Chadwick said:


> Yeah I would not want to get jabbed with a spike either! I just know I am too weak to do it, or have it done. At least I know my limitations and plan accordingly! It's more about my weakness than anything else.


I just figure well, butcher animals have one bad day when they are raised right.

Pack goats have 2 bad days, when they are disbudded and when they are castrated. In return they get to live long happy lives out doing things that no other type of goat gets to do.

You picked well for yourself. They don't need disbudded AND they get to live long happy lives


----------



## sassykat6181

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Oh I LOVE it!


You should come visit this summer 
I'm only 10 mins from Ashley


----------



## Chadwick

Hiker I would like to see that picture.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Sorry Skyla :hug: 

Jill, I am going to have the vet do ours too. Not something I want to do!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

goathiker said:


> I don't have any way to make a video. We're a little technology retarded around here...I still have a flip phone


Hey my mom still has one too! 

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Chadwick said:


> Hiker I would like to see that picture.


Which picture?


----------



## sassykat6181

How do you descent and why exactly?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

sassykat6181 said:


> You should come visit this summer
> I'm only 10 mins from Ashley


I'll have to  that's about a two hour drive, so I'll have to make something of it...  lol! Need 'help' with something so I can 'help' you out and talk my mom into the drive :laugh:


----------



## fishin816

This is such a gorgeous doe&#8230; I want her&#8230;









Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks Sydney  gonna take a hot bath and a nice hot tea in a bit  see if it helps any


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

fishin816 said:


> This is such a gorgeous doe&#8230; I want her&#8230;
> 
> View attachment 61452
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Who is she?
She's nice


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I'll have to  that's about a two hour drive, so I'll have to make something of it...  lol! Need 'help' with something so I can 'help' you out and talk my mom into the drive :laugh:


Skyla! You are here! I have been wanting to know what your opinion is on Dylan!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

I had never heard of goat packing before I got here, you are right they are adventure goats! I was thinking after your river video that they must enjoy it.


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Who is she?
> She's nice


A doe from some farm in Indiana. She is such a loooooooooongggg bodied girl

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## sassykat6181

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I'll have to  that's about a two hour drive, so I'll have to make something of it...  lol! Need 'help' with something so I can 'help' you out and talk my mom into the drive :laugh:


Well we're going to have 20ish kids on the ground in May, so maybe you can come help me "evaluate" lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

fishin816 said:


> Skyla! You are here! I have been wanting to know what your opinion is on Dylan!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I've been at work all day 

I think he's a handsome boy and looks nice


----------



## Chadwick

The healing picture


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I've been at work all day
> 
> I think he's a handsome boy and looks nice


Yay!!!!!!!! He is so sweet! He is on a date right now&#8230;

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## sassykat6181

Chadwick said:


> The healing picture


Ditto!


----------



## fishin816

Chadwick said:


> I had never heard of goat packing before I got here, you are right they are adventure goats! I was thinking after your river video that they must enjoy it.


What river video??????

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

Going to go out and ride even though I am really sore  TTYL!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

sassykat6181 said:


> Well we're going to have 20ish kids on the ground in May, so maybe you can come help me "evaluate" lol


:laugh: sounds like a plan  lol :laugh:
And one of those 20ish kids my end up in my pocket :ROFL:


----------



## fishin816

I hope that Magic fell head over hooves for Dylan… If not… I dont know what to do with her!!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

sassykat6181 said:


> How do you descent and why exactly?


The vet takes a little spoon and scoops the gland out. We do it because pack wethers are very big, these two will be about 250 lbs, and they retain many boyish characteristics because of the way they are raised and how long they live. My boys who aren't descented go into a mild rut every year and retain that bucky smell minus the pee. The girls will flirt with them and make them act like bucks. 
The descented boys don't do that and they also don't rub their heads on everything to mark scent. It just makes them a bit easier to deal with and train.


----------



## Chadwick

Goats hiking swimming across the river, it was so cool!


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Cade, I wish I could find nice does as readily as you do. I can never find nice Boer does in a reasonable price range, nice genes, and not across the country. It's a real issue. But I'm glad you can do it!


----------



## Chadwick

Do you know why the gland has this effect on them? Is it the smell or a hormone?


----------



## fishin816

SMB_GoatHerd said:


> Cade, I wish I could find nice does as readily as you do. I can never find nice Boer does in a reasonable price range, nice genes, and not across the country. It's a real issue. But I'm glad you can do it!


LOL! I can rub off some of my special powers on you if you like, :ROFL:

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

fishin816 said:


> LOL! I can rub off some of my special powers on you if you like, :ROFL:
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Actually, that'd be lovely. When can you get that done?


----------



## goathiker

Chadwick said:


> Goats hiking swimming across the river, it was so cool!


http://www.thegoatspot.net/video/shep-can-swim-27.html

http://www.thegoatspot.net/video/the-nestuca-river-sandbar-28.html

http://www.thegoatspot.net/video/my-grandson-hiking-17.html


----------



## fishin816

SMB_GoatHerd said:


> Actually, that'd be lovely. When can you get that done?


I can send it to you by mail

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

My daughter just stuffed her bra with balloons, then one deflated...


----------



## NubianFan

On another note, does anyone know how to make trout victoria? I had it once and it was delicious but I can't find a recipe anywhere now.


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> This is such a gorgeous doe&#8230; I want her&#8230;
> 
> View attachment 61452
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Are you going to get her?


----------



## goathiker

NubianFan said:


> On another note, does anyone know how to make trout victoria? I had it once and it was delicious but I can't find a recipe anywhere now.


Does it have yogurt baked with the trout?


----------



## NubianFan

I don't really know. It was really simple, I know it had lemon and butter and I am thinking some kind of wine and possibly garlic? I just know it was so good and simple and light. I really don't think so as I don't remember anything but clear liquid on it.


----------



## NubianFan

I had it at a Czech German restaurant and the restaurant is still there but they no longer serve that dish. I even bought a cook book from them but that recipe isn't in the book.


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

fishin816 said:


> I can send it to you by mail
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Oh great! Ill send you a Boer doeling in return.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Had a good ride. Didn't do much since my butt was really sore (lol) from using my saddle yesterday (the tree is messed up and it really hurts to use) and my dad decided to burn the pile of stuff that is right next to the arena and my horse wasn't so sure about it! I used the new saddle today, and it was sooo much better. But I just walked and trotted because Scotty was scared from the fire (and I don't blame him!)


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Wow, I wish I could ride. I used to take lessons when I was little, but I had to quit and I never got back into it, neither did I have much access to a horse in order to actually ride...

Sent from my HP 7 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## NubianFan

well good night everyone, ttyl


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Same here. I have to be on the bus at 6:40 am for school. G'night guys!

Sent from my HP 7 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goathiker

The one I know is 
4 large trout whole 
thinly slice 2 small oranges set aside a few slices for garnish. Put remaining orange slices in gut cavities in an overlapping manner.
sprinkle a little black pepper over each fish
mix 1/2 tsp ground mace with 8 Tbsps yogurt, spoon evenly over the fish except the heads
Cover with a lid or foil and bake at 400* for 20 minutes
Serve hot directly from the oven.


----------



## goathiker

G'Night all who's going


----------



## NubianFan

That sounds good Jill, I will have to try it ok really going to bed now.


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Leslie


----------



## COgoatLover25

Here's pic of Nubian doe I just got!!!


----------



## goathiker

She's fancy


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I agree! Snazzy little girl there!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Wow you should name her polka dots lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> Wow you should name her polka dots lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


lol, her name is Emunteka Berekiah if you can remember that!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Haha! Well I'd say that fits her fancy coat just fine! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> Haha! Well I'd say that fits her fancy coat just fine!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Lol, I didn't even spell it right

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Haha! Aw well the point came across  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I have a tiny fairy delicate bottle baby now. He's gulping down milk like no tomorrow too. Just what I needed. 

Hey Megan, did you know the pack goat camp out is near Bend this June? Might be fun to come with us


----------



## COgoatLover25

goathiker said:


> I have a tiny fairy delicate bottle baby now. He's gulping down milk like no tomorrow too. Just what I needed.
> 
> Hey Megan, did you know the pack goat camp out is near Bend this June? Might be fun to come with us


thought you went to bed?????


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

No really?! Wow a pack goat camp out now that sounds fun  lol we will have to see! No idea what we are going to be up to in June not even sure about next week lol we just moved so still getting settled in but please keep me posted on all this pack goat stuff! Really want to take Nibbles hiking this summer somehow...the other thing is we don't have a truck right now haha...that's going to have to be remedied at some point... 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Nope just saying good night to everyone else. It's only 10 here. I still have to feed the dogs and do one more bottle tonight.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Well I'm going to bed lol I was up at 4 this morning cause my dad was stomping around the house getting ready for work... so gooooodnight everyone! sweet dreams  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Well, it's from the 26th of June to the 1st of July. We'll get you down here to hike somehow. Goats lay in the back seat of cars quite well 

I have a crew cab heavy 1/2 ton ford truck for sale


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Megan


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Did another of your does kid, Jill? 

Man, I can't even tell you how happy I am with the lambar these past few days! I've gotten much more rest, I'm not up at dark thirty doing bottles! :wahoo: the babies are really filling out now that they are almost two weeks old 
I can't decide whether or not I want to disbud them though. Boers kinda look odd without their horns, but they get freaking mean with each other later on. If they didn't have the horns, they'd be able to go in with my dairy does (that's the only reason they're all separate).
I hate them always getting stuck in the fence too... onder:


----------



## goathiker

No, Crystal just quit on one of her kids. He isn't a whole lot smaller than his brother but, looks just frail next to the pack goat kids. I put him in with Guinen because she won't let him nurse, but, will park him with her kids to stay warm.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ah, how's her udder doing? You'll have to post some new pics of them sometime


----------



## fishin816

IT SNOWED LAST NIGHT!!!!!!!!! I am SOOOOOOOO sick of this junk! Why cant it just LEAVE?!?!? It is the third day of Speing, and did I say it SNOWED?!?!? I am about sick over this JUNK! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Don't worry it is coming for me tonight!(the snow)


----------



## fishin816

He weird thing is, it was just 70degrees on FRIDAY! I hate this junk so much! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

The best we've gotten is 50 degrees, but I was happy with that!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Cade, we were supposed to get a whole foot + tomorrow so I don't want to hear you complain! Lol!


----------



## Chadwick

Ouch!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yep lol! But the storm went out to sea so we are only expected to get 0-2" now  I'm VERY happy about that!


----------



## sassykat6181

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Yep lol! But the storm went out to sea so we are only expected to get 0-2" now  I'm VERY happy about that!


Yippee! I am so over winter


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

sassykat6181 said:


> Yippee! I am so over winter


I know! Me too!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Would it be rude of me to post this then? :ROFL: :slapfloor: :lol: :greengrin:


----------



## COgoatLover25

yes it would!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LACIE!  yes! Yes it would be! It's cold and windy here!


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Cade, we were supposed to get a whole foot + tomorrow so I don't want to hear you complain! Lol!


I am sorry, i just hate this stupid winter.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I feel your pain! Trust me!


----------



## fishin816

I know. You must feel my pain considering all the snow you people get 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Every year...


----------



## sassykat6181

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Would it be rude of me to post this then? :ROFL: :slapfloor: :lol: :greengrin:


Terribly rude!!!! I'll be right over


----------



## Scottyhorse

It's cold and cloudy here today :/ Was really nice yesterday!

Oh, Anna from Camanna said that Josie will probably kid today! :dance: She was due yesterday.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

I just put myself on Crossroads waiting list for next kidding!! SCREAM!! I'm excited... lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

How exciting for both of you!! :stars:

My reservation is due next week!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Got my bucket all cleaned out 

Now to just drill holes and wait for the tubes and nipples to come


----------



## COgoatLover25

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> I just put myself on Crossroads waiting list for next kidding!! SCREAM!! I'm excited... lol


oooooohh !! I 'm soooooooo JEALOUS!!!!


----------



## Scottyhorse

While I was riding Scotty yesterday, he was totally doing a PERFECT western pleasure trot. :sigh: He has a great gate, just not for english..


----------



## sassykat6181

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> I just put myself on Crossroads waiting list for next kidding!! SCREAM!! I'm excited... lol


Jealous!!!! If I ever decide to jump into boers, I'll be on that list too


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Haha I know its just so unreal...lol I like idolize those goats and to think I'll be possibly getting one...AHH! lol


----------



## Scottyhorse

If I sell Scotty, I'd LOVE to get an Akhal-Teke, oh my goodness, they are so gorgeous, I would die if I got one. They are expensive though.  Scotty would make someone a great trail, western pleasure, or english pleasure horse. The tricky part will be finding him a good home. He is an Arabian, and people instantly think they are the jumpiest things ever, but he is really calm and gentle. He's like a quarter horse almost


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Scottyhorse said:


> If I sell Scotty, I'd LOVE to get an Akhal-Teke, oh my goodness, they are so gorgeous, I would die if I got one. They are expensive though.  Scotty would make someone a great trail, western pleasure, or english pleasure horse. The tricky part will be finding him a good home. He is an Arabian, and people instantly think they are the jumpiest things ever, but he is really calm and gentle. He's like a quarter horse almost


IKR?! That drives me crazy that people are all like oh they are so skittish and jumpy and bleh...and I look at them like uhhh? lol Have you ever had one? And they are all like well of course not! And they will be the people that also own the spookiest Quarter Horse ever...lol I had a friend just like this once...we didnt stay friends long... lol


----------



## goathiker

Maybe if people would give their horses enough exercise they wouldn't be jumping out of their skin all the time.


----------



## Scottyhorse

:lol: He was kinda jumpy when I got him, but 6 years later he is doing REALLY well. I'm hoping to take him out to an eventing facility and see how he does. I have two personal horses, but one is only 3 years old so I can't ride him too much. He's about 15 hh right now, should end up 15.2 or 15.3. Not sure what I will train him in, all I know is that he LOVES riding!


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Maybe if people would give their horses enough exercise they wouldn't be jumping out of their skin all the time.


Yes! I know that when the weather is really terrible so I am not able to ride, they are more antsy because they are bored! Another thing is that they don't expose them to cars, kids, dogs, noises, etc.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Scottyhorse said:


> If I sell Scotty, I'd LOVE to get an Akhal-Teke, oh my goodness, they are so gorgeous, I would die if I got one. They are expensive though.  Scotty would make someone a great trail, western pleasure, or english pleasure horse. The tricky part will be finding him a good home. He is an Arabian, and people instantly think they are the jumpiest things ever, but he is really calm and gentle. He's like a quarter horse almost


Akhal-Tekes are AWESOME

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Have you owned one before? They seem like they would make a great eventing horse.


----------



## NubianFan

I thought Akhal Tekes were very rare, expensive, and exotic? They make good endurance horses.


----------



## Scottyhorse

There's actually a lot in the US... But they are expensive... But a lot of the horses bred for eventing, etc are expensive, so.. About the same I have found.


----------



## NubianFan

They are a desert horse


----------



## fishin816

Those horses are gorgeous! I can only TRY to imagine how expensive they would be!!!!! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Scottyhorse said:


> Have you owned one before? They seem like they would make a great eventing horse.


No, but I have a friend who does and she just absolutely LOVES him. I want one soooooooooo bad though


----------



## fishin816

I would be wrried they would get hurt and would have to be put down! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> I would be wrried they would get hurt and would have to be put down!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I worry about that with all my animals lol


----------



## fishin816

COgoatLover25 said:


> I worry about that with all my animals lol


You know what I meant.&#8230; grrrrrrr

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> You know what I meant.&#8230; grrrrrrr
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Yeah lol


----------



## COgoatLover25

funny picture lol


----------



## Scottyhorse

fishin816 said:


> Those horses are gorgeous! I can only TRY to imagine how expensive they would be!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I've seen some for $5,000, most are $15,000 and up. Which is was eventing horses of that quality (regardless of breed) go for.


----------



## Scottyhorse

COgoatLover25 said:


> No, but I have a friend who does and she just absolutely LOVES him. I want one soooooooooo bad though


I can imagine! What does she ride him in?


----------



## Emzi00

Still not quite sure what to do with my hair that'd be 80s... onder: Any ideas Lacie?


----------



## COgoatLover25

Scottyhorse said:


> I can imagine! What does she ride him in?


Yeah, she does endurance


----------



## COgoatLover25

what about these?
http://www.equinenow.com/horse-ad-831086

http://www.equine.com/horses-for-sale/horse-ad-3312112.html

http://www.equine.com/horses-for-sale/horse-ad-3321070.html

http://www.equine.com/horses-for-sale/horse-ad-3330666.html


----------



## Scottyhorse

This one is reasonable, AND not in Tennessee, Virginia, or Florida :lol: But, is he intact? He is stunning 

http://www.equine.com/horses-for-sale/horse-ad-3321070.html


----------



## COgoatLover25

i think so lol, i was just looking at prices


----------



## Scottyhorse

Too bad this horse probably isn't $101, :lol: he would be perfect. Not an Akhal-Teke but still very pretty  
http://www.equine.com/horses-for-sale/horse-ad-3240134.html


----------



## goathiker

Stallions have to be worked daily and worked hard weekly. They never can be allowed to become bored while they are young. You always have to be in control of them if you are going to use them in eventing situations. My first horse was a young stallion and he was very gentle and eager to please. I ran him for miles daily.


----------



## COgoatLover25

here's his page

http://www.akhalteke.cc/akhal-tekes-for-sale-3814421806.html


----------



## Scottyhorse

Look at the price on this one :shocked:
http://www.equine.com/horses-for-sale/horse-ad-3192574.html


----------



## goathiker

Found you one Sydney 
http://www.dreamhorse.com/ad/191330...ning-child-adult-amateur-ride-washington.html


----------



## goathiker

This one's a little cheaper 
http://www.dreamhorse.com/ad/191979...ospect-fancy-and-easy-to-ride-washington.html


----------



## NubianFan

$75,000 *faints*


----------



## Scottyhorse

Jill! What a bargain! Going to pick them up right now! :lol:


----------



## fishin816

goathiker said:


> This one's a little cheaper
> http://www.dreamhorse.com/ad/191979...ospect-fancy-and-easy-to-ride-washington.html


 *FAINTS!!!!!*

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> *FAINTS!!!!!*
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Lol, same here

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I saw one for $95k!


----------



## sassykat6181

At least goats reproduce and you can recoup some costs. That horse is debt to me


----------



## sassykat6181

Scottyhorse said:


> I was one for $95k!


I'll take a cabin in the woods


----------



## fishin816

Scottyhorse said:


> I saw one for $95k!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

Well, I am going to go out and groom my two horses, and attempt to do some braids  

And Cade, we can't really see the emoji's on a laptop/computer


----------



## fishin816

Scottyhorse said:


> Well, I am going to go out and groom my two horses, and attempt to do some braids
> 
> And Cade, we can't really see the emoji's on a laptop/computer


I can! So I will keep Emojing! If that is a word!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Hola!!! Anyone know of a cheap(ish) video barn camera or baby monitor or something like that that I can get within 1-2 weeks?


----------



## Emzi00

Meijer? :shrug: Could probably get a baby monitor there...


----------



## sassykat6181

littlegoatgirl said:


> Hola!!! Anyone know of a cheap(ish) video barn camera or baby monitor or something like that that I can get within 1-2 weeks?


Here's my thread on the cameras I just bought on eBay. Were here in two days. LOVE them!

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/showthread.php?t=163389


----------



## NubianFan

making cajun style oven fried chicken thighs and honey butter cornbread tonight, gotta think of some veggies to go with...


----------



## sassykat6181

^^ mmmm yum. I made meatloaf and mashed potatoes


----------



## nchen7

I think Buddy has cocci, or ate something icky that made his tummy feel ill and have the runs. sigh. he's in his own spot with my new pullets b/c I didn't want him with my pregger girls, spreading the cocci (if it is that). he doesn't like it.....


----------



## goathiker

I'm making corned beef hash with farm fresh eggs.


----------



## NubianFan

I was thinking mac and cheese but that is too much starch and no veggies, so I guess maybe the old stand by of canned green beans. I wish I had some frozen or fresh broccoli or fresh asparagus but I don't


----------



## nchen7

Leslie!!! that sounds amazeballs!!!!! what about just a green salad? or steamed broccoli?


----------



## NubianFan

I wish I had some fresh veggies I don't have a thing in the house and our garden hasn't started up yet...


----------



## NubianFan

I have canned, corn, green beans, asparagus, or english peas... I MIGHT have a can of collard greens...


----------



## nchen7

you can do an easy succotash - corn, peas and maybe beans. I would fry up a bit of onion then heat those up with the onion, salt, pepper and whatever other herbs you have handy (and like to eat).


----------



## goathiker

You could do creamed peas with cayenne pepper.


----------



## Chadwick

You are killing me with the southern food nub fan! Ahhhh, I want collard greens now, but not from a can.


----------



## Emzi00

I think that you need to add some twinkies and a hoho.


----------



## NubianFan

LOL actually this one brand I buy is fairly decent from a can. I had still rather have fresh. We have kale in the garden that survived all those ice storms b ut it is in BAD shape, hasn't recovered enough to be eaten yet. Hopefully we will have some fresh lettuce and english peas, and green onions and asparagus soon.


----------



## goathiker

mmm, I want home made deviled ham on celery...


----------



## NubianFan

Emzi00 said:


> I think that you need to add some twinkies and a hoho.


If you ever come to dinner Emma just for you I will. :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> If you ever come to dinner Emma just for you I will. :lol:


I'll have to take you up on that sometime, but no chili. :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Hey I had celery! I forgot about it, and carrots, but I already opened a can of french style green beans. 
How do you make homemade deviled ham Jill?, that is something we have never made homemade. We have made ham salad but not deviled ham.


----------



## margaret

I had chicken gravy over rice, chicken hearts and chicken gizzards. Yummmm.


----------



## goathiker

Pulse 1/4 lb thin sliced smoked ham in food processor until finely chopped. Mince another 1/4 lb with a sharp knife. Stir together with 1/4 cup minced fresh flat leaf parsley, 1/4 cup mayonnaise, 2 Tbsp Dijon mustard, 1/2 tsp Worcestershire sauce, 1/2 tsp sherry vinegar or cider vinegar.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hey Jill, if you haven't seen this already, I think it's something you'd be interested in. I warn you though, it's an hour long.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hmm... I didn't want it to have the box.... eh.


----------



## NubianFan

goathiker said:


> Pulse 1/4 lb thin sliced smoked ham in food processor until finely chopped. Mince another 1/4 lb with a sharp knife. Stir together with 1/4 cup minced fresh flat leaf parsley, 1/4 cup mayonnaise, 2 Tbsp Dijon mustard, 1/2 tsp Worcestershire sauce, 1/2 tsp sherry vinegar or cider vinegar.


That sounds really, really good. That would make great appetizers for a party, not that I ever have parties anymore.


----------



## NubianFan

My daughter is singing...


----------



## goathiker

I'll have to watch that later tonight Lacie. 

It makes really good sandwiches, pita filling, ect. too, Leslie.


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Keeping with the ongoing food theme, I'm having a raspberry/strawberry smoothie, and just to break said "food chain", I found this lovely auction to go to in May and hopefully I can find a nice doe that I can show in the ABGA ring.  And it's called the "True Colors Boer Goat Sale" so, maybe I can convince the boss to let me get a nice dapple or paint?


----------



## goathiker

That sounds like fun. Those big auctions are neat to go to.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

More so, the last half of it is the interesting part, the first half is very boring. I almost didn't watch the video because of the boring beginning, but it was actually very interesting.

I want food  I have no food :tears: I had macaroni for dinner, couldn't find anything else to make. Oh well, if I ever get paid, I'll have food


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

I'm super excited. I had found another but I can't go... It' on a Saturday that I have a color guard competition on... Color guard is getting in the way of my goat business...


----------



## goathiker

I've got to figure out something for a Tex/Mex potluck that will last in an ice chest for 3 days or can be made on a camp stove and picnic table.


----------



## NubianFan

Guacamole? Salsa? Or cheese quesadillas?


----------



## NubianFan

Or you could do some kind of tortilla soup possibly. Do you just have a camp stove or do you have a dutch oven and campfire available.


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, I have a dutch oven. I wonder if I could do a Tamale pie in it? HM, might have to practice at home.


----------



## NubianFan

a build your own nachos thing might be easy too, or some kind of spicy bean dish.


----------



## nchen7

goathiker said:


> I've got to figure out something for a Tex/Mex potluck that will last in an ice chest for 3 days or can be made on a camp stove and picnic table.


canned tomato salsa, salsa verde, bags of tortillas, cheese, some jalapenos, canned beans (maybe re-fry), and have some AWESOME camp nachos. yummmm


----------



## goathiker

Oh, build your own nachos sounds good. Might have to do that. I could even get some of the good real refried beans from the Mexican restaurant in town.


----------



## NubianFan

I don't see why not?


----------



## nchen7

now I want nachos. we had fish tacos the other night. so delicious. but now....I'm hungry for some again. we found some out of season avocados, so....maybe later this week more fish tacos! yummm


----------



## goathiker

My grandson LOVES fish tacos.


----------



## Chadwick

The trick to real refried beans is lard, I grew up in south NM.


----------



## nchen7

here are some of the ones I made during an event Slow Food Barbados was hosting...










they change depending on what's in season, but always delicious!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Feeling lost as a Vegan....lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> Feeling lost as a Vegan....lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Lol

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goathiker

That's okay Megan, I'll make you some grilled vegetable shish kabobs.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

goathiker said:


> That's okay Megan, I'll make you some grilled vegetable shish kabobs.


Haha aww thanks Jill!! I haven't had those in ages and love them...especially with squash.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

mmm, I love squash. I can't wait for it to start growing and then I have it everyday all summer. I really like the yellow summer squash.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Oh yeah yellow squash is my fav!! I love when the cucumbers are ready too and we make pickles that's so much fun. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I haven't learned to make pickles yet. I should do that some time. I'm just waiting for the ground to dry enough that I till up our new garden. It's going to pretty big. I'm going to plant a whole bunch of Swiss Chard for the goats to take the place of some of their alfalfa.


----------



## nchen7

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> Feeling lost as a Vegan....lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


you can veganize fish tacos really easily. everything on the taco is vegan friendly, except the yogurt and fish. instead of fish you can do either tofu or a re-fried bean thingy. and do a vegan yogurt. my raw food chef friend has a great raw yogurt that's DELICIOUS.

I have a lot of friends who have "alternative" diets (vegetarian, vegan, raw, pescatarian, etc etc), so most of the food I make can be swapped easily. I'm a meat eater, but I eat meat like once or twice a week, so what I usually eat is vegetarian as well.


----------



## nchen7

squash as in the orangey stuff like pumpkin, or like zucchini? b/c I love the summer squash, I'm not a HUGE fan of the pumpkin stype squash. although, people LOVE growing that here, so you find it for sale everywhere. we grew a huge one last year, but not again..... (we tend to only have success with one type of crop once on our land.....)

oh, I'm making bread and butter pickles this week! my friend and I are swapping food for food, and she wants pickles. i use this recipe. it's super easy! but instead of celery seed (hard to find here), i use allspice and clove so bring out the sweetness. happy pickling!!
http://smittenkitchen.com/blog/2010/06/bread-and-butter-pickles/


----------



## Chadwick

I am not vegan, or veggie, but I try to eat seasonally, so I tend more of a veggie in the late spring through summer, I feel like eating what the season supplies is a good healthy balanced way to remain pert of nature.

Oh and good morning!!


----------



## nchen7

morning Chad! yes, i try to do that too, but in the tropics, it's hot all year round..... except, it's hard to find fruit right now......


----------



## Chadwick

I moved from Florida and I miss the fresh oranges in January! It's funny the longer you eat the season the happier your body is with the new season and by the end of one you really want the next season! By the time tomatoes are in I could eat them like apples!

Sorry if this is a double buy something weird happened with my computer!


----------



## sassykat6181

Nothing better than relish from homemade pickles mmmmm


----------



## Chadwick

Have you ever had old recipe hamburger relish, the Amish make it here and it is to die for!


----------



## nchen7

i would LOVE the recipe for the Amish relish. i LOVE relish!


----------



## Chadwick

I'll see if I can get it, they also pickle a mix that has zuch slices colliflower, peppers, baby onions and carrots........... Ahhhhhhh


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Aw I wish we lived next to some Amish! There are Mennonites around though...they are such nice ppl 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, they really are, with a real focus on community. I enjoy being around people who have a life focused on living by the land and by the word.

It kills me how the TV is making them look, and they can't even defend against it. It's like punching a kid in a wheelchair.


----------



## fishin816

Hi everyone! I got out of school because the power is out!!!!!!!!! I am EXTATIC! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

How's Dylan doing?


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, tell us about Dylan!

I am on vacation from work!


----------



## fishin816

He is really fitting in good. He is sweet… about the sweetest buck I have seen! I was feeding Elsa her bottle and he grabbed it and squatted down and wagged his tail like he was nursing on a bottle! It was so cute! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Chadwick said:


> Yeah, they really are, with a real focus on community. I enjoy being around people who have a life focused on living by the land and by the word.
> 
> It kills me how the TV is making them look, and they can't even defend against it. It's like punching a kid in a wheelchair.


Yeah that bothers me as well since I know that's not what they are like. It's encouraging to hear that from someone else also reassuring the facts. They seem like such lovely God fearing people. 

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

I have a really close friend who is an Amish carpenter, I have hired him as my helper at camp this summer, I can't wait to work along side him, he has a work ethic that is amazing, and is a good man.

I had a woman tell me recently that they like to get rides with my wife and I because we think more like them. It was a compliment that I doubt she knew the weight it had on my happiness. 

As far as TV one of their biggest beliefs I that that are pacifists, absolutely no violence. So.....???


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Haha I know it totally contradicts everything they believe. It's hideous. 

Wow that's great!! And yeah that's a huge compliment wow!  that's awesome that you get to spend so much time with them and make friends with them. Unfortunately there aren't many in the Northwest...lots of Mennonites but no Amish...they seem to live more on the east coast and Midwest. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah mostly, but I think my friend said there are communities in every state now, just mostly small numbers.

My town is the 2nd or 3rd largest old order Amish community in the US, there are over 550 families within about 10-15 miles of my house! They are the really strict sect also, they don't do what is allowed in other areas, very traditional.


----------



## fishin816

WHAT DOES EVERYONE THINK OF DYLAN?!?!? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> WHAT DOES EVERYONE THINK OF DYLAN?!?!?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


He's AWESOME, and I am really, really, really JEALOUS!


----------



## Chadwick

I know some Irish pretty well, and am hoping to learn some conversational Pennsylvania Dutch so I can talk with them in their language. I wish I could go hear a sermon!


----------



## Chadwick

I think Dylan is gorgeous, love his color and it sounds like his personality is great to boot.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

He is really beautiful Cade  sounds like he has a awesome personality as well 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Chadwick said:


> I know some Irish pretty well, and am hoping to learn some conversational Pennsylvania Dutch so I can talk with them in their language. I wish I could go hear a sermon!


Oh wow that's cool!! I would love to do that...I have a dream to go to Ireland lol my dad is Irish Scottish...our last name is Beaty but we used to be McBeaty haha

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

My mom was going to take me with her to Ireland in 1994 and one of my friends let it slip that my plan was to take off and loose my passport, so I didn't get to go! They don't extradite so I thought I had a plan!

The day I turned 27 I cried because at 27 you can't serve in the irish army, I could have gotten citizenship from serving.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Hahaha!! Oh wow...that's too bad :-/ I hope I get to go there someday. I want to go to Germany as well since supposedly I still have relatives over there. So are you full Irish? 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## sassykat6181

Chadwick said:


> I'll see if I can get it, they also pickle a mix that has zuch slices colliflower, peppers, baby onions and carrots........... Ahhhhhhh


My husbands Armenian family makes something like this called "tourshi".


----------



## Chadwick

Oh cool tourshi huh I will have to look that up!

Well, the only blood I have that is not irish is from the Norse in I think the 13-15th century, my 23rd gr grandfather was a Norse raider!

We once owned the Kilkenny castle, and I can trace my heritage all the way back to the first records known in Ireland. But the potato famine brought my family here in 1851. 

It was a well known fact that I was to marry a good irish girl, that was the only option! So I lucked out and fell in love with a Fagan! Even my first girlfriend was a Daugherty.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

O.O wow!! That's awesome ^.^ you got quite the history...! On my dad's side I'm related to a Spanish confederate general from Texas...don't know if I should be proud of that  lol on my moms side a lot if Germans from Russia. My family came from the Ukraine near the Black Sea, you cant get much more German than the last name of Hochstetter lol. Haven't found out too much about the Irish/Scotts on my dad's side other than we used to be McBeatys lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

We were to memorize it when young, but I have forgotten a lot of dates and details.


----------



## COgoatLover25

I'm 1/4 Irish


----------



## sassykat6181




----------



## sassykat6181

Everyone has their own spin on it and the veggies used but you'll get the jist of it


----------



## fishin816

I found that one pic Lacie!






just not the one of Koriander&#8230;

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

:doh: Oh Cade...


----------



## fishin816

FOUND IT!!!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

Hi Emma!!!! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

School got called off so I am here to pester you guys all day! YES! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

I came home sick today... trying to get some rest...


----------



## fishin816

Emzi00 said:


> I came home sick today... trying to get some rest...


Ohhh...... Power was off at my at my school. I hope you get better soon Emma

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## sassykat6181

Holy udder!!!!! Ouch


----------



## fishin816

sassykat6181 said:


> Holy udder!!!!! Ouch


Exactly! Ouch!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

that is udderly ridiculous :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Scottyhorse

GUYS GUYS GUYS! Guess what? arty::leap::stars::fireworks::wahoo::mrgreen::dance:


----------



## goathiker

What?


----------



## fishin816

Scottyhorse said:


> GUYS GUYS GUYS! Guess what? arty::leap::stars::fireworks::wahoo::mrgreen::dance:


WHAT WHAT WHAT?!?!??!?!? What is thhe VERDICT Sydney?!?!?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

SYDNEY!!!!! What happenend!???!!?!!?!??!? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

Josie at Camanna kidded with two DOE KIDS yesterday! :dance: Crusader (the sire) is loosing fertility so these might be his last kids. Anna is keeping one, and I get the other! YAY! Now I just gotta work on my parents for the wether from Jill...


----------



## fishin816

Scottyhorse said:


> Josie at Camanna kidded with two DOE KIDS yesterday! :dance: Crusader (the sire) is loosing fertility so these might be his last kids. Anna is keeping one, and I get the other! YAY! Now I just gotta work on my parents for the wether from Jill...


SOOOOOOO exciting Sydney!!!!!!! Lets hope Fancy does that to me!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

I dont see Josie on their website. Is she an FF or junior doe? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Oh, awesome.


----------



## goathiker

She's the 5th one down Cade http://www.camanna.com/nigerian-goats/does/


----------



## Scottyhorse

fishin816 said:


> I dont see Josie on their website. Is she an FF or junior doe?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


No she's on the finished champion page. Her full name is Joceylin. (Or something like that, I probably spelled it way wrong :


----------



## fishin816

She has a gorgeous udder! :drooooooooolllllll: 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Oh, awesome.


Yeah!

So, I have a plan. Since I can't sell the two nigerian does, maybe I can give them away (to the right home) And if THAT doesn't work, I will include my $15 Jeffers gift card I won. I REALLY want them gone, and if I get them gone, I will have a great chance at getting the pack wether  I'm willing to give up the gift card to get these girls gone!


----------



## Chadwick

A friend of mine just got a ff heifer, she is giving 2gal a day (not to prime time yet) and they gave us two gallons....... Oh it is so good, I love raw milk and have not had any in about a year!


----------



## Chadwick

Scotty horse I missed something why can't you sell, and where are you that no one will take them?


----------



## goathiker

Bring them down to Weedbusters when you come get your Camanna doeling. http://oregoncoast.craigslist.org/grd/4384755211.html


----------



## Scottyhorse

Chadwick said:


> Scotty horse I missed something why can't you sell, and where are you that no one will take them?


I've got two non-breedable Nigerian does that I have been trying to sell since Summer! I am in Eastern Wa.


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Bring them down to Weedbusters when you come get your Camanna doeling. http://oregoncoast.craigslist.org/grd/4384755211.html


I shall send them an email! That would be great... They both eat a lot :roll:


----------



## sassykat6181

Scottyhorse said:


> Yeah!
> 
> So, I have a plan. Since I can't sell the two nigerian does, maybe I can give them away (to the right home) And if THAT doesn't work, I will include my $15 Jeffers gift card I won. I REALLY want them gone, and if I get them gone, I will have a great chance at getting the pack wether  I'm willing to give up the gift card to get these girls gone!


 Be careful giving them away this close to Easter......they may become someones dinner


----------



## goathiker

That's where Crystal is going to go too.


----------



## Chadwick

Oh, that's no fun, you would think someone would take them for pets! And you are too far for me.


----------



## Scottyhorse

sassykat6181 said:


> Be careful giving them away this close to Easter......they may become someones dinner


I would be ok with that actually.


----------



## goathiker

The problem here is that everyone has Nigerians and cute little blue eyed babies are really easy to come by in WA and OR both.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Chadwick said:


> Oh, that's no fun, you would think someone would take them for pets! And you are too far for me.


People like pet wethers (that can't breed obviously) but not does who can't breed! :roll:


----------



## Chadwick

Huh? That seems like six of one half a dozen to me....but what do I know!! If you were here you could sell them for meat super fast!


----------



## Scottyhorse

The brush clearing company said they will take the two does! Problem solved  Thanks Jill!


----------



## fishin816

Scottyhorse said:


> The brush clearing company said they will take the two does! Problem solved  Thanks Jill!


That is great Syndey!

I love Gypsy Moon Soduko *S! I want him, or some straws from him. But luckily, I have one daughter, two granddaughters, and one grandson

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

fishin816 said:


> That is great Syndey!
> 
> I love Gypsy Moon Soduko *S! I want him, or some straws from him. But luckily, I have one daughter, two granddaughters, and one grandson
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Well that's good


----------



## Scottyhorse

Betta! He is one of the new ones because the one that got really sick ended up dieing :/ I have no idea what happened!







Orange cellophane veiltail


----------



## Scottyhorse

This female was 99 cents and just too cute to pass up!







She looks real good now that she isn't clamped.


----------



## goathiker

Great, they get to eat for living...


----------



## fishin816

So Sydney… what is the purpose behind these fish? Other than pets… do you breed them? Show them? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

She looks better. I wonder how her coloring will change when she's healthy.


----------



## Scottyhorse

fishin816 said:


> So Sydney&#8230; what is the purpose behind these fish? Other than pets&#8230; do you breed them? Show them?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Most are pets/rescues, but this summer I will be breeding this guy and showing the fry! Never thought I would show bettas.... :lol:


----------



## fishin816

Scottyhorse said:


> Most are pets/rescues, but this summer I will be breeding this guy and showing the fry! Never thought I would show bettas.... :lol:
> View attachment 61665
> 
> View attachment 61666


Wont they like kill each other when you go to breed them??????? What do they look for in fish conformation?!?!?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

fishin816 said:


> Wont they like kill each other when you go to breed them??????? What do they look for in fish conformation?!?!?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Not if you condition them for 2-3 weeks before introducing. And you have to introduce them correctly too.

As for conformation, well you look at the shape and length of the body, the fins, color, rays, many many things. The male above is just about perfect.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Josie's kids    Anna will probably keep the dark Chamoise, I will probably get the buckskin.


----------



## fishin816

Scottyhorse said:


> Not if you condition them for 2-3 weeks before introducing. And you have to introduce them correctly too.
> 
> As for conformation, well you look at the shape and length of the body, the fins, color, rays, many many things. The male above is just about perfect.


Do they have some kind of registerty? Or bloodlines like GOATIES?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

Scottyhorse said:


> Josie's kids    Anna will probably keep the dark Chamoise, I will probably get the buckskin.
> View attachment 61667
> 
> View attachment 61668


So cute! I like the bukskin better!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

fishin816 said:


> So cute! I like the bukskin better!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


So who is the proud papa of those kiddos? Is he a champion too?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

fishin816 said:


> So cute! I like the bukskin better!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Me too


----------



## Scottyhorse

fishin816 said:


> So who is the proud papa of those kiddos? Is he a champion too?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Pecan Hollow Texas Crusader. I'm not sure if he is or not.


----------



## Scottyhorse

fishin816 said:


> Do they have some kind of registerty? Or bloodlines like GOATIES?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I don't think so. I will be getting the female for that male straight from Thailand though!


----------



## fishin816

Scottyhorse said:


> I don't think so. I will be getting the female for that male straight from Thailand though!


How did you get a fish from Thailand?!?!?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

fishin816 said:


> How did you get a fish from Thailand?!?!?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Well the breeder there in Thailand ships the fish in bags if water to a transhipper in the US, who then ships the fish to you.


----------



## fishin816

here is the family. Snickers is with her daughters and sons. And magic is with her full siblings and mother

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

Cute, Cade!


----------



## fishin816

Snickers was looking at me like a pirate! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Awesome Sydney! :stars: I told ya it would work out  

It's gross and rainy here... I can't decide what Peeps is doing, she had about three inches of the thick white goo this morning, so I'm praying she just lost the plug or something, and isn't in heat! Nehru isn't interested, so I have my fingers crossed! It is rainy, but he hasn't been interested all day 
I would die as one happy lady if I got a Peeps baby in May! It's been 6 years!!!


----------



## fishin816

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Awesome Sydney! :stars: I told ya it would work out
> 
> It's gross and rainy here... I can't decide what Peeps is doing, she had about three inches of the thick white goo this morning, so I'm praying she just lost the plug or something, and isn't in heat! Nehru isn't interested, so I have my fingers crossed! It is rainy, but he hasn't been interested all day
> 
> I would die as one happy lady if I got a Peeps baby in May! It's been 6 years!!!


Can you tell me it will work out for me!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

Wow, Peeps must have something against you :ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well I can try Cade... I guarantee nothing though! :lol: I was helping Sydney pick the does last month or so, Joc was one of my faves. I liked Bianca the most though  

Mkay.... Cade, it will work out for you. 

Let me know if it works  :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Hope Peeps gives you some healthy babies.. 

Dad got his hands on some 7 ft chain link, looks like I'll have a nice fence for the buck pen. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Scottyhorse said:


> Wow, Peeps must have something against you :ROFL:


I think they all had something against me this year! :GAAH: The heaviest milker never kid's, the second had boys, and the lowest producers had the girls! :hair: :lol: I'll forgive ALL of it for the rest of my life if I get a _live_ peeps baby! :greengrin:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh and the boy child hated the name Evie, so he changed it to Edna... I want to smack him for that! :lol: The last doe he named Edna was literally the worst milker in the history of ever! It couldn't milk enough to raise a single kid. 
We named her kid Feather because of it, there was no weight to her.

So I swear, if he cursed this one too.... :angry: 

But what are the chances right? :ROFL: It's at least got the milking genetics from Goobers side


----------



## Emzi00

You couldn't come up with anything better than Edna? :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

:slapfloor:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

He refuses to change it to anything else! :wallbang:

But it'll be in my name.... *Evil, maniacal laughter* so I guess we'll just see what happens with the papers


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hey, in like a week or so, after this rain thing blows over, somebody remind me to bring my phone with me when I go out to milk Moon! I've been meaning to get some rear pictures of her, she's got a beautiful udder so far!


----------



## goathiker

I can't get pictures today, the boys are too busy chasing me down to try and eat my clothes.


----------



## nchen7

everyone's baby goats are SOOO cute!!!

Lacie, what about Ethel? to keep with the E theme.....

Jill, those boys are sooo cute! 

Sydney, how exciting about the doe you're getting, AND the bettas! I didn't know you could show bettas.......


----------



## NubianFan

I think you can show anything anymore. There are even model horse shows where people put tack and things on their breyer horses and set them up in dioramas and take pictures and compete in shows with the pictures.


----------



## nchen7

Leslie, I have no clue what any of those words mean.....


----------



## fishin816

NubianFan said:


> I think you can show anything anymore. There are even model horse shows where people put tack and things on their breyer horses and set them up in dioramas and take pictures and compete in shows with the pictures.


There are hedgehog and hamster shows! What could they look for in those little guys?!?!?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

NubianFan said:


> I think you can show anything anymore. There are even model horse shows where people put tack and things on their breyer horses and set them up in dioramas and take pictures and compete in shows with the pictures.


That is about insane! Breyer horses?!? Really?!?!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

what's a breyer horse?


----------



## goathiker

There's rat shows too.


----------



## fishin816

nchen7 said:


> what's a breyer horse?


Expensive&#8230; and very breakable.

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

goathiker said:


> There's rat shows too.


WHAT?!?!? That is about stupid. There is probably mice shows too right&#8230;

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

A Breyer is a name brand model horse.


----------



## fishin816

I had a few Breyers… i think. Maybe it was a breyer donkey? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

??????????

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Not everyone owns a farm and has land. People who live in apartments like to show their animals too.


----------



## fishin816

goathiker said:


> Not everyone owns a farm and has land. People who live in apartments like to show their animals too.


I understand that&#8230; but they are all hamsters to me. And most people think that goats are just goats and dont have toplines and briskets&#8230;

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Ma did up my hair, hope most of it holds until morning so we'll only have to touch it up a bit. I love it. :greengrin: I like this look on me. Maybe I should go 80s more often... :lol: Couldn't get a hold on any acid washed jeans and didn't have time or the stuff to make any, so leggings it is.


----------



## fishin816

My throat is soooooo sore. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Cade, my solution to that was a lot of cough drops. I had a dozen finished off after homeroom and first hour, and then I ran out. *sniffle* And then I went home.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Noooooo! Not Ethel! 
I had a sow named Ethel once, called her Mrs. Robinson though (don't know why...) It was a terrible pig though. Very sweet, but soooo destructive!

Google them Ni, they are very expensive horse figurines...


----------



## NubianFan

Do y'all want to hear my menu tonight or do you think you can handle it. :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh: Would Ellie be better Lacie?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

fishin816 said:


> View attachment 61687
> 
> ??????????
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


:ROFL: I have no idea why I found that so funny, but I did. :lol: that just made my night :slapfloor: :ROFL:


----------



## NubianFan

nchen7 said:


> Leslie, I have no clue what any of those words mean.....


:slapfloor::lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emma, you should go 80's more often, try the 60's too :lol:

Ok Leslie.... I'm ready now, I think we can handle it


----------



## NubianFan

smothered pork chops with herb gravy and herb dressing on the side, and english peas...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emma, if you can't get the jeans, take an old pair of yours.... lay them on a bank... And shoot the legs of them if you have a shotgun, that was also in style.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hey Lacie, what about Eden?


----------



## Chadwick

Mmmmmmmmm! And no southern specific food to tempt me!


----------



## Emzi00

You had me until the peas... :lol: And Lacie, 60s? Do explain...


----------



## NubianFan

gravy, gravy is pretty southern


----------



## sassykat6181

How about Eva? A cross between the two


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Emma, if you can't get the jeans, take an old pair of yours.... lay them on a bank... And shoot the legs of them if you have a shotgun, that was also in style.


Dang, just got rid of the shotgun a while ago.. :GAAH:


----------



## Scottyhorse

You guys will have to help me pick out names for the new doeling


----------



## NubianFan

Hey Chad, I may get to go to an Irish Pub this weekend and eat Boxty!!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> smothered pork chops with herb gravy and herb dressing on the side, and english peas...


:shocked: Leslie!! It would be edible here!!! 

:lol: Actually minus all the herbs, it's a pretty regular dinner here. Normally over rice. 

We had oatmeal for dinner.... still waiting for my money.... anytime now!!!! :angry:


----------



## nchen7

Leslie, can you be my mom and cook for me??!?!?


----------



## Emzi00

nchen7 said:


> Leslie, can you be my mom and cook for me??!?!?


I believe I have dibs...


----------



## nchen7

Emma, she can be mom to BOTH of us!


----------



## Emzi00

Naw, you can have Leslie, I'll take Lacie, she has more babies..


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Ma did up my hair, hope most of it holds until morning so we'll only have to touch it up a bit. I love it. :greengrin: I like this look on me. Maybe I should go 80s more often... :lol: Couldn't get a hold on any acid washed jeans and didn't have time or the stuff to make any, so leggings it is.


Why are you going 80s?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> You had me until the peas... :lol: And Lacie, 60s? Do explain...


Obviously you don't know :lol: the era of Go-go boots, leggings, hippie dresses, bell bottoms, tie dye, etc. Also, fun fact, it was when the bikini became in style.

Or the 70's... that was fun too :lol: jump suits, platform heels, foils, hair styles were pretty fun, all kinds of good stuff. :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Why are you going 80s?


Decades Day tomorrow at school.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Naw, you can have Leslie, I'll take Lacie, she has more babies..


I believe you're mistaken  they're screamy weirdos


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Decades Day tomorrow at school.


Cool!!! We do that too... I've done 80s (one of my 80s years was REALLY good) and 50s (wore a big poodle skirt!! Even though I hate skirts, I wore jeans under it and it was fun) Do you have spring break next week?


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Cool!!! We do that too... I've done 80s (one of my 80s years was REALLY good) and 50s (wore a big poodle skirt!! Even though I hate skirts, I wore jeans under it and it was fun) Do you have spring break next week?


Cool! Yes, next week. You?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:GAAH: Emma! It's not my fault, they won't give me my money! :hair: I hate oatmeal, I'd much prefer some sort of edible food.... :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

LOL I love to cook, if I actually had time to cook, I'd make some really awesome stuff, this stuff is all stuff I can do pretty quick. 
And sure you can all come as long as you all pitch in and help me keep my house clean, fences, built and mended, animals tended, and garden weeded and worked.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:laugh: Well I was in board with staying with you, until you mentioned house cleaning :lol: I'd love to help with everything but that!


----------



## Emzi00

Same here.. I don't do house cleaning, I can't tell you how many shirts I have that have gotten bleach on them... :lol:


----------



## nchen7

ugh...if that's the case then I should just make my own food (but that gets SOOO boring!)


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Good evening guys! I'm so sore and tired. And my face is all swelled up and bruised from yesterday..


----------



## NubianFan

The house cleaning is the most important one!!!!!


----------



## NubianFan

But you can all come to dinner sometime anyway, I just won't adopt you all if you don't want to help clean house.


----------



## Chadwick

Ok nub fan, I just got back, I was ignoring the gravy for self preservation, and the pub food that's just not right!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

The little girls are already starting to eat minerals even though their mom is still kinda sticking her nose up at them lol it's so cute watching them lick it up with their little tongues! ^.^ 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> The little girls are already starting to eat minerals even though their mom is still kinda sticking her nose up at them lol it's so cute watching them lick it up with their little tongues! ^.^
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


It is cute! They lick and fight over it with each other! I love it when goats eat their minerals

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Awww!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Haha and they are only like 4 days old!^.^


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Megan how's the barn?


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

It's getting there!! They are gonna put on the siding really soon...they've been slowed down by the bad rainstorms we've been having here.









Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

I just found some 4th cutting horse quality alfalfa hay for sale on CL!!!!!!!!!! Eeeeeekkkkk!!!!!! Sooooooo EXCITED! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

It's coming along nicely! That's gonna be a nice barn!


----------



## NubianFan

I'm excited, I have been to Creegan's and McGuire's Irish pubs, but this is one I haven't been to, I can't wait. I have never had boxty before so I am ready to try it!


----------



## NubianFan

I think there is a monster outside, my dogs and mom and dad's dogs are going crazy.


----------



## Chadwick

Oh it's really good. I have never been able to find a match to an irish stew I had in a pub outside Des Moines, it was so good and in a fresh bread bowl!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Chadwick said:


> It's coming along nicely! That's gonna be a nice barn!


Yeah can't wait!!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Call the pubs and seeif they have a session there, go on that day so you can hear some musicians. They are usually armatures but really good ones.


----------



## fishin816

NubianFan said:


> I think there is a monster outside, my dogs and mom and dad's dogs are going crazy.


BOOO!!!!!!! Go check on the goats to make sure they are safe!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

I just did Cade they are right out my front door and yes they are fine, the dogs stopped barking so I guess they ate the monster.
Chad It is a pub here fairly locally so I don't know if they will have it or not, I will only have the chance to go either Friday night or Saturday so I don't know if they will have music one of those nights or not. also Chad have you ever had a coddle? it is an irish stew with sausages in it.
And Jill, I rarely drink, but I am thinking I may have to have one drink at the pub. Just don't know what because I hate beer.


----------



## goathiker

Wow, you get monsters? All we ever have is thieves.


----------



## goathiker

Irish creme of course, you'll love it.


----------



## Chadwick

Usually sessions are on off nights like Wednesday, the seats are valuable on fir and sat. 

Never had coddle, or heard of it, will have to look it up. Does it have barley, I love barley in really thick stews.

Have a Irish cream in milk, it is a light drink for those who don't drink a lot, and is yum too. I only drink on St Pats and I have one of those. Bought the Irish cream this year and forgot!


----------



## Chadwick

See two votes cream!


----------



## NubianFan

That sounds good. I hope we get to take a carriage ride too.


----------



## sassykat6181

Barn is coming along nicely!


----------



## NubianFan

oh and Jill I call thieves monsters, people are generally the worst kind of monsters. But we have all manner of wild critters here too, coyotes, wolves, even some bear and cougar. OH that reminds me I never showed you the bear cave thingy pictures hang on.


----------



## NubianFan

Okay this is the whole cave from a distance, it is a rock dry cave.


----------



## Chadwick

Irish cream is real cream, caramel, and whiskey of coarse!

By the way whiskey comes from Uisce Beatha meaning water of life in Gaelic


----------



## NubianFan

And this is a shot of the deeper hole in one end of it that went further back than you could see, and that is where we heard the noises coming from that we thought might have been a bear.


----------



## Chadwick

If I was a bear I would claim it, that looks nice!


----------



## NubianFan

And this is an old output of a living cave, this is one of the outputs of the famous Blanchard Springs Caverns.


----------



## nchen7

Guinness? it's a stout, so TECHNICALLY, not a beer? I don't like whiskey..... but I love me a Guinness (not the stuff they have here tho.....)

those caves are cool!


----------



## Chadwick

Then I won't tell you how they accidentally found the recipe!


----------



## NubianFan

Another view of the dry rock cave or indian style cave


----------



## nchen7

what recipe for what??


----------



## Chadwick

Guinness


----------



## Chadwick

Is that a fire formed cave?


----------



## NubianFan

And here is another view of the opening at Cave Spring at Blanchard


----------



## nchen7

tell me! I have been to the factory, but I can't remember how they found it out?


----------



## NubianFan

And one more where I climbed around on the rocks by the falls and took a pic from the side


----------



## Chadwick

So it was originally a open tank and rats fell in, they loved it and then found a way to reproduce that effect without the icky.


----------



## nchen7

soooo pretty Leslie! I love rock formations, and the different layers


----------



## NubianFan

It is a really beautiful place Ni, I am blessed to live in a beautiful state.


----------



## goathiker

Those are neat, I love playing around in caves. I know where there's some undeveloped ones out by Fort Rock, OR that are fun.


----------



## NubianFan

Chadwick said:


> Is that a fire formed cave?


Blanchard Springs Caverns are limestone living caverns and they are actually formed by water, the rock cave I am just not sure. It doesn't have any sign telling it's name or any history on it, it is just sort of in the middle of the park. In fact. I showed these pics to a buddy of mine that has camped in that park many, many times, and he didn't even know this place existed. I told him "stick with me kid, I'll show ya things" LOL seriously though, I have known about it for years.


----------



## nchen7

Chadwick said:


> So it was originally a open tank and rats fell in, they loved it and then found a way to reproduce that effect without the icky.


oh...the rats part is icky, BUT.....Guinness is not. so, i'll take the happy accident (minus the rats of course). mmm.....I could use a nice cold one of those now. the only ones they brew and sell down here are the double stout. icky!


----------



## NubianFan

okay I am freezing, so it is bath time and then crawl under 57 fuzzy blankets time because I gotta get warm somehow. ttyt


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok... Y'all talk WAY too much!  lol! I skimmed through some..
If you want Sydney, I can send you my name list  your looking for an E name?


----------



## Scottyhorse

No, Lacie was. I'm not sure if Anna names all the kids or lets the buyers name them? I'll have to ask.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh 
Well I can post my list Lacie  has some E names


----------



## Scottyhorse

The list that takes up a whole page.... :slapfloor:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That would be the one!  :laugh: I've even added more lol!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Ugh we are having major problems trying to come up with names for the girls...I kinda want to name them after romantic movies like Loves Abiding Joy...seriously thinking about that one for the one with the white blaze...she is literally a Joy haha unbounding (is that even a word) happiness and energy lol ...either that or romantic songs..something like that? idk...haha


----------



## Scottyhorse

Ordered my chicks this afternoon


----------



## nchen7

Megan, I'm HORRIBLE with fancy names. 

Sydney, how exciting! what breeds did you get and how many?

morning everyone!


----------



## sassykat6181

We got Cornish cross to try out. The kids are calling them chicken nuggets right now. Lol


----------



## nchen7

those are the meat birds, right?


----------



## sassykat6181

Yes


----------



## Chadwick

Sorry Megan, I alike old farmy names for goats like Wilhelmina and Otis, stuff like that, I am terrible at the type of names you pick (although I like them) but I don't have the creativity for that. All I can come up with is terrible.

Sweet pepper cornbread (pepper)??


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> Ugh we are having major problems trying to come up with names for the girls...I kinda want to name them after romantic movies like Loves Abiding Joy...seriously thinking about that one for the one with the white blaze...she is literally a Joy haha unbounding (is that even a word) happiness and energy lol ...either that or romantic songs..something like that? idk...haha
> View attachment 61713
> 
> 
> View attachment 61714


They are SO CUTE!! 

And I like that name  it's a great book/movie BTW  lol!


----------



## fishin816

I am sooooo sick. My throat still hurts and I was close to running a fever all night. I am gonna have to go to the doctor today… but "good" morning to you all, I guess 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Friends of ours called for a ride to the hospital last night! They had a baby girl! Ida Byler healthy and happy! Yay! We picked up the father this morning so he could do his chores at the farm. We are so happy for them, and it's a little selfish because we can get newborn cuddles!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hope you feel better soon cade


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Awe! New babies are so sweet


----------



## fishin816

They are so sweet Megan!!! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## sassykat6181

Chadwick said:


> Friends of ours called for a ride to the hospital last night! They had a baby girl! Ida Byler healthy and happy! Yay! We picked up the father this morning so he could do his chores at the farm. We are so happy for them, and it's a little selfish because we can get newborn cuddles!!!


Congrats to them! Now you can get some sleep lol


----------



## Chadwick

Haha right, no it's on to homeschooling my son, time waits for no man! But he is very bright and does most of the morning work without issue!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Just posting it for the heck of it lol! 


Knight's Armor (26)
Knight Light (24)
Angry Bird(s) (22 -23)
Butterfly Kisses (28)
Paint Me Pretty (27)
Wet Paint (21)
Dear Heart (22)
Stay Beautiful (25)
Enchanted (21)
Super Man (21)
Super Star (22)
Small Town Girl (27)
Sparks Fly (22)
Star Fire (21)
SnapDragon (22)
Like A Star (23)
Last Kiss (21)
Precious Moments (28)
Morning Glory (25)
Double Take (23)
Cherry Blossom (26)
Dasiy May(Mae) (21)
GoodGollyMissMolly (30)
Ta-Da! (18)
Summer Song (23)
Cricket (19)
Cricket Song (24)
Authentic (21)
Dark Of Night (25)
Desert Rose (23)
NothingElseMatters (30)
Glass Slipper (25)
Told You(U) Twice (27-25)
Sheer Elegance (27)
Pixie Dust (22)
Tinker Bell (23)
Glory (17)
Glory Days (22)
Forget Me Not (25)
Good As It Gets(27)
Whimsical(21)
Playin' In Paint(28)
CowgirlsDon'tCry(28)
Maybe Just Maybe
When I Say Goodbye
Now Picture This
Twelve Dozen Roses
High Society
Picture Perfect*
Once Upon A Time
Catch Your Breath
Colorful Chaos
Imagine That
Don't Look Back
Kissed By The Sun
Forbidden Love
High Definition
Cowgirl(boy) Up
Wishful Thinking
Poetry In Motion
Breathless
C-Quin
My Kind Of Guy
Patch Work
There'sAnApp4That
City Slicker
Note To Self
Hide N Seek
All Jazzed Up
All That Jazz
At First Glance
Sapphire
Be Mine
Sealed With A Kiss
Singin'InTheRain
Small Talk
Simon Says*
Chantily Lace
Sam I Am
Hop On Pop
Cat In The Hat
Can't Catch Me
China Doll
Talkin' Bout Me?
Make My Day
Winsome For Me
Designer Jeans
Avatar
Limeted Edition
24 Karat Gold
For Pete's Sake
Keep Dancin'
Two To Tango
Diamonds R Forever
Chanle Surfin'
Final Call
On Target
Bulls Eye
Inspired
Mighty Nice
Jenny's Little B - Satin's Jenny B
Lickity Split
Just Teasin' Ya
My Oh My
Spitn' Image
Don't Blink
Simple Elegance
Only Make Beleive
Pure Delight
First In Line
Best Bet
Fine Art
Promise Me
Better Beleive It
Fancy Pants
Wow Factor
Nick Of Time
For The Record
Unforgetable
In Your Dreams
Wish Upon A Star
Fancy This
Lotsa Fizz
Ricochet
Dream On
Caught Ya Lookin'
Keep Dreamin'
Tag Your It
Precious Promise*
Black Tie Affair
High Tech
Look At Me
I'm Worth It
Unlimited
Last Minuet
American Honey
Glory Days
Hard To Get
Against All Odds
Karate Kid
Dazzle Me
Finders Keepers
After Hours
Croud Control
Extream Dream
Sudden Impact
Should'veBeenACowboy
Smooth Talker
Cheekey Monkey
I'm All Ears (LM name)
Almost Always
Action Jackson
After Math
C Spot Run
Wicked Lovely
Mater Of The Heart
Shine On
Hit The Road Jack
Walkin On SunShine
Georgia Peach
Georgia Bell
Southern Bell
Amazing Grace
Yes Sir
Zippity DoDa
Yippee Skippy*
Party Favor
I Spy
HideYourLoveAway (28)
Every Good Thing (28)
GoodMorningBeautiful
Dream Come True
Chickadee*
Keepsake*
Tae Amo
Lil Miss Sunshine
Plain And(&) Simple*
Read All About
Note Worthy*
As You Wish
Ready Or Not
See Me Shine*
Coming Attractions*
Silhouette
Pizazz
Echo In The Night
Return To Sender
Center Stage
Masquerade*
Kenya*
Steal My Show
Don't Stop Believin'*
Summer Jubilee*
Tell Me More
Lil' Red Riding Hood
Hope Floats
Tip Toe
Flip Flop
Lil' Bo Peep
Say No More
Bright Eyes
Peak-a-Boo
Dynamic Dreams
Put You In A Song
Little Less Talk
It's5 O'clockSomewhere*
Lady Antebellum*
Set Fire To The Rain
Someone Like You*
Hot Ticket*
Lesson Learned
Punch Buggy
Hallelujah*
My Fair Lady
Fine & Dandy
TodayWasAFairyTale*
Love Story
Hit N' Run
Prom Queen
C4YourSelf*
Yours Truly*
Beautiful Day
Top Hat
Trick Question
Wish Granted
Dream of All Hearts
Something Royal*
DreamGazer
Something Not Seen
Spot On
News Worthy*
Domino Effect*
Just An Illusion*
Tinker Toy
Wind Chimes*
Loose Change*
Man on The Run
Bells & Whistles*
Sweet Caroline*
Hop Scotch*
Lost & Found
Eye Catcher
Know It All
Indy Anna*
Say No More
Wish Granted*
Hugs & Kisses*
Blowin' Kisses
One In A Million*
Yours Truly*
Chicklet*
Cinderella
Shy Anne
MoreLikeFallingLove
Northern Lights*
Mona Lisa
Granted Wishes*


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Not sure why there are stars on some of them.. :/ ??


----------



## fishin816

What… are they? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

What's the list?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Goat names


----------



## Chadwick

Dats a lotta goat names!


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Goat names


Ahhhhhh

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Chadwick said:


> Dats a lotta goat names!


Lol! It is! And I'll likely never use them all  plus no one in my family likes any of them.. :roll: so they don't get used...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Going out to milk and feed...


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Haha wow that's a awesome list!! Think I wrote down ten or so from it so thanks ;D and no problem everyone who can't come up with anything lol I understand completely  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Sweet pepper with a hot bite!


----------



## Chadwick

Sweet for sugar and hot for kitty?


----------



## Chadwick

Man I am terrible at this, I hope I don't end up with goat 1 and goat2!!!!!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Hahaha! Awww we'll help you!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

There was an angora on here named Irma Louise and I am head over heels for that name! She looked super sweet too!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Awww I do like that name!! Really cute ^.^


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

I like Mary Rose and Sue Anne too...those seem like they'd fit Angoras 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

I like the two name southern/irish sounding names like that. Is it unethical to steal a name from another goat? I can't get over Irma Louise!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Yeah! Like Chloe Mae...that has always sounded Irish to me lol


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Haha no I wouldn't classify that as stealing


----------



## Chadwick

Ooooo, chloe Mae, I like it! I came up with Lilly Mae but it is a little more bland than Chloe Mae .


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Haha Lilly Mae is nice too  yeah I like Chloe Mae...got it from a book series about a Irish girl named Chloe Mae lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

I looked up irish traditional names but they were all to complex for the campers here. My sons name is Tadg pronounced like tiger without the er.


----------



## Chadwick

Catherine McGoaty!


----------



## Chadwick

How exactly did you get one hot kitty cat?


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Haha I like it!! Like Your sons name too! I think my name is supposed to be Irish...at least that's what I told is that it's like derived from the Irish form of Margaret or something...lol 

I just went through a ton of Josh Grobans songs and wrote them down for goat names...haha you all should see my list now


----------



## Chadwick

Yes irish but no Margaret , your name traditionally would be pronounced 

Mee-gan 

And I love the old pronunciation of Megan too.


----------



## Chadwick

With a soft H between me and gan


----------



## Chadwick

When Gaelic was made illegal they assigned Anglo names to irish names that were close, hence Margaret.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Ohhhh wow ok!! Thats interesting! and yeah I do like that pronunciation..its all unique!  Pronouncing it like Mae-gan has always seemed kinda a little plain to me but I do like my name lol


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Chadwick said:


> How exactly did you get one hot kitty cat?


Lol we didn't come up with it...it was her breeders...lol she was a gift to my brother for his birthday a year or so back. Her father's name is Cat-Tastic and her grandfather is a really "huge" buck in the boer goat world...Cat In The Hat...so they just came up with something with cat/kitty in it I guess


----------



## fishin816

Well GUESS WHAT. I have the flu… AGAIN 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Oooo, so you have famous goats, nice!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

haha well sort of I guess yeah ^.^ She is really special to us...especially since she gave us too girls her first time kidding!!


----------



## Chadwick

Aw, sorry Cademan, is it Cademan sorry we are talking irish names so I had to ask!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

That sucks Cade  drink lots of water and tea lol


----------



## Chadwick

The Kats meow?


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Yup I've already thought of that one  Its on my list lol


----------



## Chadwick

1 kat,2 kat ,red kat,blue kat! 

I know, that one is really bad!


----------



## kccjer

Holy smokes! A friend of mine just had a ND that kidded with SIX kids!!! Sadly only 2 made it...


----------



## Chadwick

Wow, that's a fertile girl! Sorry for the losses.


----------



## Chadwick

How about silver spoon? After the cats in the cradle song.


----------



## Chadwick

There are several names you could take from that song
Little boy blue
Man on the moon

Not much for does.....hmmmmm


----------



## Chadwick

What about something with fiddle so you would have Kat and fiddle


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Haha yeah not seeing much for does there...hmmm idk...

Wow that's a lot if kids!! That's insane!! Poor momma 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

You guys gotta stop side tracking me from geometry! Lol although secretly I don't mind...it makes it bearable...I wish I didn't have to take it...only taking it cause supposedly there is a lot on the ACT test or something..ugh I'd rather be doing my college work. Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Oh I am sorry and I have been a constant pest too!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Haha no no I'm just kidding it's fine lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

I found this product at my very local feed store, it is for driving horses, please tell me what you think, it is a loose min form, and they will get manna pro too.


----------



## Chadwick

Sorry for the upside down!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Wow that looks like a good amount of selenium. This is the mineral we use and have been really happy with it so far...

http://www.fertrell.com/analysis_tags/Goat_tag38.pdf

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

I got some manna pro already, and thought this might be good to top dress on a bi-weekly basis to keep the selenium and E up nicely.

Trying to get a few things at a time


----------



## sassykat6181

Are you in a selenium deficient area?


----------



## sassykat6181

Heres a link to the info on the selenium/vitamin e gel, which is typically given monthly. I don't think top dressing your goats with that supplement is a good idea. Too much selenium can be bad

http://www.jefferspet.com/images/art/0030913.pdf


----------



## Chadwick

Ok, that's why I asked, I was looking for a gel, this is what they had. Yes my area is very selenium deficient.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'll get to name my doeling from Camanna  Anna said that all the goats from Josie's (the dam) line start with a J, and she named her doeling from Josie last year Joella. Any ideas?


----------



## Chadwick

The gel says to be used as a sole source, and my mineral already has it.


----------



## Chadwick

Josephine


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

It is very hard to over feed selenium so I wouldn't be worried about...besides goats know just what they need and what they don't. So id say it's ok...you can try it  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Joanna, Janelle, Jennica, Jessy, Jenny, Joelle, Jane, Jonie, Jacky, Jezebelle lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## sassykat6181

Correct, but in a deficient area you may need a supplement. It all depends on your goats. I don't give the gel monthly, but I did give BoSe a month prior to kidding and saw a great improvement in the strength of the kids born this year


----------



## Scottyhorse

Chadwick said:


> Josephine


I like that one


----------



## sassykat6181

Jillian, jasmine, juniper


----------



## Scottyhorse

Was also thinking Jacqueline.


----------



## Scottyhorse

sassykat6181 said:


> Jillian, jasmine, juniper


My parents are against names of plant life, seasons, herbs, etc for some reason :slapfloor:


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Lol that's sucks!! I think those are some of the prettiest like Rosemary and Lavender lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## sassykat6181

We named our doeling "magnolia" last year after our favorite tree in the yard


----------



## Chadwick

Wow, I came up with one someone liked!!! You hear that Megan maybe my terrible name streak is over!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Chadwick said:


> Wow, I came up with one someone liked!!! You hear that Megan maybe my terrible name streak is over!


:slapfloor:

Now I just have to chose between the two


----------



## NubianFan

I will not name an animal of mine a human name. It bugs my daughter, but I just don't like animal names to be human names. Dru is the exception because she came with her name, although I don't know too many Drusilla's


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Chadwick said:


> Wow, I came up with one someone liked!!! You hear that Megan maybe my terrible name streak is over!


Haha yay!!  Just gotta get those creative juices flowin haha


----------



## Scottyhorse

NubianFan said:


> I will not name an animal of mine a human name. It bugs my daughter, but I just don't like animal names to be human names. Dru is the exception because she came with her name, although I don't know too many Drusilla's


All of my goats (besides two) have human names :lol: Carolina, Cleo, Finn, Ellie, Napoleon (though I don't think anyone names their kids napoleon very often anymore!) Betty, Annie, and the new doe kid


----------



## NubianFan

Yeah a lot of people do, but I just won't name an animal a human name.


----------



## NubianFan

I don't really think of Finn or Napoleon as human names, I would name an animal either of those.


----------



## NubianFan

I also won't reuse past pet's names, even if it has been years since they died. Even if they were only here a short time, everyone gets an original name.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Yeah I'm the same way I wouldn't name animals after human names...the humanist one I have is Chance...but idk anyone that names their kid Chance... lol Besides I think non human names are prettier for some reason


----------



## Chadwick

I did the math on it and if I dosed down I could do 1/5 an ounce, or a little over a teaspoon, it would be 250 iu vit E and 40mcg selenium

The gel is 200iu vit E to 23.2mcg selenium

Does it help any to see it in goat amounts? Sometimes it helps me to not have to do the math!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Haha I won't name any of mine after goats I know..like there was this one goat named Princess and my brother was like we could use princess in one of our new girls names and I was like uh yeah no...Princess was annoying and weird looking and everytime I say her name I would think of her so no  lol


----------



## Chadwick

Is Finn named after Fionn mac Cumhaill?


----------



## Chadwick

Nub fan just curious why no human names?

What names do you currently have


----------



## kccjer

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> It is very hard to over feed selenium so I wouldn't be worried about...besides goats know just what they need and what they don't. So id say it's ok...you can try it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


It IS possible to overdose selenium and it's a very small margin of error. If you are feeding it as part of mineral that's one thing....but to top dress on top of BoSe or something...not a good idea. Symptoms are almost the same as deficiency so it's hard to tell and if you think you need to give more and don't....well.....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> I will not name an animal of mine a human name. It bugs my daughter, but I just don't like animal names to be human names. Dru is the exception because she came with her name, although I don't know too many Drusilla's


I'm like that too. Currently around here we have....
Riah
Star
Trinity
Lacey (very confusing sometimes, there is another Lacey in the human family too)
Nacoma
Cheif
Noel
Visalia
Foxy
Prissy
Peeps
Moon
Babette
Clarice
Gracie
Nehru
Goober
Buffy
Daisy
Ginger
Betty
Wildflower
Ebony
Remi
Dahlia
Edna ( :doh: )
Fancy
Evetts 
Peggy
Hank
Thumbelina
Dip****  :lol: (the boer buck)
Hogatha
and Mr. Cheeps

And I'm not getting into all the dogs, and I'm probably forgetting someone too


----------



## goathiker

Jillian,


Scottyhorse said:


> My parents are against names of plant life, seasons, herbs, etc for some reason :slapfloor:


Umm, does that make me a plant or a sealife?


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

kccjer said:


> It IS possible to overdose selenium and it's a very small margin of error. If you are feeding it as part of mineral that's one thing....but to top dress on top of BoSe or something...not a good idea. Symptoms are almost the same as deficiency so it's hard to tell and if you think you need to give more and don't....well.....


True...but from what I've read its very hard to get to that place...especially if you are in a highly deficient area...and yeah if you are giving BoSe and and mineral and then top dressing that isn't necessary and you shouldn't do that...anyways enough of the philosophical conversation lol


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

What do you guys think of giving kelp and straight ammonium chloride to wethers to prevent UC. Do you think that is too much prevention? lol


----------



## Chadwick

Haha!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'll give you a sample of the dogs too.
Queen Mab
Sorchia
Candy
Arrow
Brawn
Blitz
Mandy
L.M
Princess
Gweneivere
Bidderdew
Blue Goose
Squirbles
Squidge
Monkey
Ruby
Boss Hog
Corona
Noni
Monster
Spider

You get the idea  90% of them aren't around anymore, but those were some of the past greats


----------



## Chadwick

Hope you are ready for a struggle, I got so e in my mouth one time and it is icky icky stuff


----------



## Scottyhorse

Chadwick said:


> Is Finn named after Fionn mac Cumhaill?


No, his registered name is Huckleberry Finn. I assume Fionn mac Cumhaill is an Irish name? Most of my family is from Germany, Hungary, some from England, and a little Native American  In fact, I think I am slighty related to some German royalty  It's kinda a funny story.


----------



## Chadwick

Wait that's some of the dogs!

Oh I just saw past greets! Whew


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Chadwick said:


> Hope you are ready for a struggle, I got so e in my mouth one time and it is icky icky stuff


What's icky icky stuff? lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: I've had a lot of dogs! I'm not admitting to how many I have currently... It'd scare me if I counted! :slapfloor:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Early morning on Saturday... Yay... Not.


----------



## Chadwick

Fionn mac Cumhaill also is known as finn mc cool he is a legendary king/military leader, who ate the salmon of truth by licking some off his thumb and could lick his thumb and see all and the future.


----------



## goathiker

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> What do you guys think of giving kelp and straight ammonium chloride to wethers to prevent UC. Do you think that is too much prevention? lol


Way too much.


----------



## Chadwick

Ammonium chloride


----------



## Everfree

^^^ My favorite children's story when I was little. 


Everfree Farm - Kiko, Nubian, and Cashmere


----------



## NubianFan

Chadwick said:


> Nub fan just curious why no human names?
> 
> What names do you currently have


I have just always been like that I just don't like it. I guess I think human names are boring mostly. I mean you would never name a human Razz Ma Tazz but I had a black and white dog named that. You would never name a human Fire but I had a horse named that. 
Currently I have Daffodil, Dru and Pipsqueak the goats
Buddy, Navigator, Dusty, and Stubby Horses, but we all call Stubby Little Black because we used to have a big Black that died.
Cats We have a Princess (daughter named her) Mom has a Mystic and Magic, pair of male and female Tuxedo kitties, Magic is the male, Queen (daughter named her) Onion Ring (daughter named her) Gabriella (daughter named her, my mom calls her cat)
Dogs, I have Anastasia (daughter named her) and Tiki (daughter named him) Mom has Kipper and Rosa (daughter named both of them and I hate Rosa but she argued with me and it wasn't my dog was mom's so it stuck)
Ferret are Rascal and Rowdy
Rabbit is Buck Eye Joe
Roosters are Alberto, Juicy, Taco, the rest aren't named
Hens were Mine, yes that was her name Mine, (she was mine can you guess?) and Roxanne, and The Dove twins
The goose was Weatherby, and the ducks were Peep, Retro, Disco, Esmeralda, Bent Wing, Blondie, Priscilla, 
so my daughter will sneak in a human name occasionally and some I don't mind too much but I would never name an animal a human name. 
I didn't mind the chicken named Roxanne or the ducks Esmeralda and Priscilla because they are not that common on people and they were pretty fitting of those particular animals. I also didn't mind Gabriella because it wasn't my cat LOL and she gets called cat 99% of the time anyway.


----------



## sassykat6181

AC smells awful I'd never try it, of course you probably didn't mean too. I stabbed myself with a needle full of ivomec once when the goat jumped 

I put kelp out free choice for everyone


----------



## Chadwick

Everfree said:


> ^^^ My favorite children's story when I was little.
> 
> Everfree Farm - Kiko, Nubian, and Cashmere


Fionn mac Cumhaill? Awesome me too!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

goathiker said:


> Way too much.


Ok so would you just give kelp then? I guess we might be taking back the ammonium chloride...my mom wanted to buy it...insisted kelp wasn't enough and gave me the look lol


----------



## Chadwick

Nub fan you have great names! 

No I certainly did not mean to get it in my mouth! But now I don't have to worry about UC , and you probably worm free so we are good to go!!!


----------



## Scottyhorse

THE LOOK!?


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Chadwick said:


> Fionn mac Cumhaill? Awesome me too!


Lol no idea what you guys are talking about but I was like RAISED on the Chronicles of Narnia...reading through it for the like probably 20th time...its on my nightstand as we speak


----------



## Everfree

Yes, Chad. My father is a Boston Irish. His mother immigrated from Cork, and his fathers parents from somewhere in the northwest. 


Everfree Farm - Kiko, Nubian, and Cashmere


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Scottyhorse said:


> THE LOOK!?


Haha yes you know the "you don't know what you are talking about so listen to me" look


----------



## sassykat6181

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> Ok so would you just give kelp then? I guess we might be taking back the ammonium chloride...my mom wanted to buy it...insisted kelp wasn't enough and gave me the look lol


Do you feed them grain? My grain has AC in it


----------



## Chadwick

Think of the chronicles that are 1500+yrs old, and that's the irish stories of yore, they are based on the old aural teachings before writing was developed.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

sassykat6181 said:


> Do you feed them grain? My grain has AC in it


Well yes...they are eating Essential goat feed right now cause they are being boarded at a friends till our barn is done and I have no idea if that does...we will be transitioning them to Scratch and Peck goat feed (non GMO organic) once they get here...and it doesnt have any.


----------



## Chadwick

I do things to get the look from my wife! She knows I love the look so I get it fairly easily


----------



## Scottyhorse

The look from teachers is the worst.


----------



## goathiker

Our area doesn't have a huge stone concern unless you are really pushing grain, like free choice, or they are eating huge huge amounts of black berry bushes and little else. 
Just get into the habit of watching your wether pee once a day. If he starts slowing his stream or dribbling then start dosing him with the AC. Watch your dosing though, overdosing can cause major problems as well.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emma has arrived... She's liking posts!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

goathiker said:


> Our area doesn't have a huge stone concern unless you are really pushing grain, like free choice, or they are eating huge huge amounts of black berry bushes and little else.
> Just get into the habit of watching your wether pee once a day. If he starts slowing his stream or dribbling then start dosing him with the AC. Watch your dosing though, overdosing can cause major problems as well.


Ok I will pass this on to my mom thanks


----------



## Chadwick

Everfree said:


> Yes, Chad. My father is a Boston Irish. His mother immigrated from Cork, and his fathers parents from somewhere in the northwest.
> 
> Everfree Farm - Kiko, Nubian, and Cashmere


Awesome! I don't know if you read back far but my sons name is Tadg, like the one who got banished for love in the stories!

And it takes some tricks to get a wife to agree to Tadg!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Chadwick said:


> Awesome! I don't know if you read back far but my sons name is Tadg, like the one who got banished for love in the stories!
> 
> And it takes some tricks to get a wife to agree to Tadg!


That's cool, I can guarantee he's the only one around with that name! 

Top negotiator skills.... I know all about that :shades: :lol:


----------



## Chadwick

Hahahaha, yeah but it is the most popular boy name in Ireland now!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Aren't they so cute  My (hopefully, unless the breeder changes her mind on who to retain) doeling fell asleep on her sister :lol: Josephine or Jacquelyn?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well that sounds a little irritating! :lol: Try to pick a cool one, also one nobody has, then everyone steals it!


----------



## Emzi00

Yep Sydney, I'll be right back, ich brauche benadryl...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Aww, sweet, doe eyed babies


----------



## Chadwick

I guess I am not very interesting today....... I got no Emma likes.....bwaa bwaa bwaaaaa

Haha!


----------



## Emzi00

I like Jacquelyn.


----------



## Chadwick

That's adorable to the max!


----------



## Emzi00

Chadwick said:


> I guess I am not very interesting today....... I got no Emma likes.....bwaa bwaa bwaaaaa
> 
> Haha!


Well, being that you were competing with Lacie's list of animals... :lol: I found some of those names hilarious. :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

You can make other suggestions, but and it doesn't have to start with a J, but her line all start with J names, so..


----------



## NubianFan

Chad I found out that the pub does have a band friday night, so I am hoping we get to go that night. It is a soul band but hey!


----------



## NubianFan

OMGosh!!! Sydney, your doeling is adorable, I mean they are both darling but your's is so pretty!


----------



## Chadwick

Hey take what you can get!nub fan

Yeah I would take the animal names too!emma


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Oh she is soooo cute!!! She looks like a Josephine to me


----------



## Emzi00

The shape of her face tells me Jacquelyn


----------



## NubianFan

I am really hoping we get to do a carriage ride too. I can't wait. Of course, right now it is POURING rain!!!


----------



## Everfree

Chad, Tadg is a beautiful name.

My children's favorite movie is The Secret of Roan Inish, and there's a Tadg in it. 


Everfree Farm - Kiko, Nubian, and Cashmere


----------



## NubianFan

Jacqueline pronounced the french way


----------



## NubianFan

Because in french class in high school we were all assigned french names, and I was Jacqueline.


----------



## NubianFan

And she is beautiful like me... *bats eyelashes* :slapfloor:


----------



## Chadwick

I own that on DVD! Have you seen The Field. It is a must watch, it has been my fav since I was 10 and it has a Tadg too.


----------



## Chadwick

I hope you get your carriage ride! Go away rain!


----------



## goathiker

Hmph,all these Irish. I might have to go find me a Scotch forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

goathiker said:


> Hmph,all these Irish. I might have to go find me a Scotch forum


Hey I'm Scottish!!  lol and Irish...but I'm Scottish!! lol


----------



## Chadwick

Oh have they seen Into the west. About tir-na-nog!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm part Irish


----------



## Chadwick

Sorry I can get going easy in irish talk, I'll stop


----------



## Emzi00

I'm a true mutt... Ahem, _American._  :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

I am as much German as I am Irish, and I have some Scotch too, plus a little welsh, english and french
I call myself a European mutt


----------



## goathiker

I'm Campbell and Wallace but, my DH is McKinley so, I guess I can't really complain


----------



## Emzi00

I'm mostly German. Then Polish, Bohemian, English, French Indian, and some Irish and Italian thrown in for a bit of fun too.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm Irish, English, Italian, German, French, some Welsh I think, Sioux Indian, and Blackfoot Indian.

I have more Indian than the rest though. 
You're all mutts! :lol: I have papers  (Indian)

Eta: I actually have the more Irish and French than the Italian, German, and English too, so I'm mainly a Irish-Indian-French witch! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh: You have _papers?_ :lol:


----------



## Chadwick

Bit and pieces that's cool, does your family do any Indian heritage stuff?


----------



## goathiker

Hey, I have papers. They say Certificate of live birth to...;-)


----------



## Chadwick

You have the papers that's so cool! She can camp in our front yards and we can't stop her with those papers! That's what I was told on the reservation I lived on.


----------



## Emzi00

Chadwick said:


> You have the papers that's so cool! She can camp in our front yards and we can't stop her with those papers! That's what I was told on the reservation I lived on.


I would ask her politely to relocate to the back yard so she could tend to the goats for me...


----------



## goathiker

That only works if she's in her reservation. I could tell you stories about living near the reservation for the last 30 years though. Sometimes Native justice is sweet. If you're running from the cops after shooting a local, swimming the river is NOT a good idea.


----------



## Chadwick

Haha!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yes Emma, I have papers  they're my Indian certification papers, I also have the reservation papers, and a tribe and roll card.

We don't really practice anything like we all used to, but we do go back to the reservation from time to time, just to visit the rest of the "tribe" I guess you'd call it. It's all family, so it's kinda funny calling them the tribe.
The kids like to be wild little Indians though. They like playing in the "forest" (the 40 acre pasture).
They like to tan hides from the cows and deer, and war paint the horses, they like it.
Also quite skilled with bows and arrows, and throwing weapons.


----------



## Chadwick

Whys that hiker?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Riley is getting so big  I remember when I got him as a yearling, what an insane day that was! And him running away from the halter and having to drag him down from the field... Now he's turning three in may and runs TO the halter and is being ridden! (He's standing kinda funny in the pic btw)


----------



## Everfree

I'm a Duffy by birth, but my grandmother made it very plain that she didn't spend all that time being seasick so her five children could act like Irish. They were American and they'd better step it up. 


Everfree Farm - Kiko, Nubian, and Cashmere


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

NubianFan said:


> I am as much German as I am Irish, and I have some Scotch too, plus a little welsh, english and french
> I call myself a European mutt


Lol yeah that be me too 

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Hey Jill what do you do for your wethers to prevent UCs?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

On the reservation I was on everyone just left the keys in the trucks, if someone needed to go to town they might take yours, it was nice, you could just say well I'll go later then, not who stole my truck! They were a very family oriented community for sure!


----------



## goathiker

Chadwick said:


> Whys that hiker?


Because it might be found the next morning that you had 'committed suicide' by hanging yourself in the old sawmill.


----------



## NubianFan

as far as I know I don't have a drop of indian in me. There was some tale of a great grandmother who had enough indian in her to get a lump of gold from the government but it is just that a tale, none of us know where exactly it started or it is has any backing to it at all.


----------



## Emzi00

Interesting Lacie, sounds cool.


----------



## goathiker

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> Hey Jill what do you do for your wethers to prevent UCs?


I just feed a balanced diet.


----------



## Emzi00

My cousins are half Yup'ik.  I think it's pretty neat.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> Hey, I have papers. They say Certificate of live birth to...;-)


Jill, everyone here has those! :lol:


----------



## Chadwick

Really I am a Quinn/Duffy!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> as far as I know I don't have a drop of indian in me. There was some tale of a great grandmother who had enough indian in her to get a lump of gold from the government but it is just that a tale, none of us know where exactly it started or it is has any backing to it at all.


We used to get checks, but they decided not to give us money anymore  :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Alright guys, I gotta go feed bottle baby. TTYL


----------



## sassykat6181

Emzi00 said:


> I like Jacquelyn.


Ditto


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

See ya

I'm gonna go mill around the house, find what I have to work with dinner wise... twiddle my thumbs until they give me my money....


----------



## nchen7

wow, this thread really blew up this afternoon!

Sydney, your doe is ADORABLE! I love Jacqueline, ONLY if pronounced the French way, and she should be spoken to only in French. LOL. there's always Jolene (for Lacie and Emma).

Lacie, any more babies being born?

my lineage is very boring compared of all of yours....


----------



## Scottyhorse

How do you pronounce it the French way??


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Do you ever sit on the barn floor with 4 goat kids on your back, with them finding pressure points on your back/neck, that you didn't even know you had, and you think, "Why, out of all things, did I start this goat thing?!?" And then the kids stop pulling your hair, and jump off your back, and then come up and give you goat kisses, and you think to yourself, "Yep. This is why I got into the goat business."
onder:


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Scottyhorse said:


> How do you pronounce it the French way??


I think its like Jock-leen although the J is more like Ja...haha I don't know if that makes sense.


----------



## goathiker

Haha. The 2 pack goat babies are that age where they run and attack you whenever you walk into the barn. They are up on you, eating your clothes, and love love to scratched. 

Ni, I always found China's history really interesting with changing of the Dynasties and such.


----------



## goathiker

You gotta buzz the J almost to sh and swallow the ck a bit.


----------



## sassykat6181

Wikipedia says sha-klin with the sh sounding like the "S" in meaSure


I like it!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Uh, what? :lol:


----------



## nchen7

thanks Jill, the history is interesting and long, but I'm certainly not a mutt, whick sometimes is more interesting and fun.

Sydney, http://french.about.com/library/pronunciation/bl-audiodico-j.htm


----------



## sassykat6181

^ cool audio. It's pretty that way


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

goathiker said:


> Haha. The 2 pack goat babies are that age where they run and attack you whenever you walk into the barn. They are up on you, eating your clothes, and love love to scratched.


Uh, yeah. That's what it's like with me... But there is 14 of them, and they're about 30 pounds each... Like, ow.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Ni, I saw you asked this yesterday. I am getting 10 Blue, Black and Splash pure bred Ameraucana's. The parents are all grand champion show winners, so that will be fun to show them. Eventually I would like to get a lavender, wheaten, and blue wheaten each, and a couple more breeds. The chicks will be coming mid april (I think) and are straight run.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I like that audio clip


----------



## NubianFan

Yep like that, thanks Ni... That is what I was called in our high school french class LOL


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Nope, Ni, no more babies yet. Waiting on two mares, and Babette in the near future.

And guess what!!!! :stars: :dance: Babette is eating!!!


----------



## Chadwick

The one that never eats!!?


----------



## NubianFan

Yay Babette!! I am about to join her I am starved I am off to see what wonders I can cook tonight.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yes!!! I figured it out, she's a nocturnal eater! So I feed her in the dark 

Tonight menu here is home made Sloppy Joe's :yum:


----------



## Chadwick

Wow, good work, she's a night time muncher, who woulda thought!


----------



## NubianFan

I havent decided whether I am going to broil steaks, or make cube steaks smothered in golden mushroom soup. I want the latter but the former would be easier and whatever I don't cook I need to freeze and I don't think steaks freeze as well as cube steaks do.....:think:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

She not only ate her grain, she licked the bottom of the bucket clean! I was so happy with her wonderful, but confusing progress! 

Leslie, you should do the cubed steaks, it'll be more filling with the sauce and last longer, I think.
I didn't have any sauce for my sloppy joes, so I threw together some tomato sauce, paste, sugar, and wine, dash of salt and pepper, with some onion powder and garlic powder, came out better than expected, really good even!  love it when that happens


----------



## goathiker

Ha, I got a peeing picture. :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

I think Scotty hurt himself :/ Probably why he was being a pain yesterday while I was riding him! (almost fell of...) So I'm going to ride Riley today. I can only ride him on Thursdays and the weekends


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:slapfloor: That one ear up, one ear down cracks me up! :ROFL:


----------



## Scottyhorse

His ears are just too adorable :ROFL: He's quite the looker.


----------



## Chadwick

What a turn around! No eating to cleaning the bucket! She was probably thinking you were crazy.....why does she always feed me when I am not hungry, then she won't feed me when I'm starving! 

No one told her she was supposed to eat during the day!


----------



## nchen7

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Yes!!! I figured it out, she's a nocturnal eater! So I feed her in the dark
> 
> Tonight menu here is home made Sloppy Joe's :yum:


she's a closet eater! the women in my bf's family are like that. weirds me out.....

Jill, those ears are HILARIOUS!


----------



## fishin816

I am getting a new LGD puppy! Yay! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's cool Cade  

I want to get some at some point myself


----------



## fishin816

She is 50% pyrenees, 25% komondor, and 25% karakachen. She isnt white either! She is brown like her karakachen family!!!!!!!! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

awesome Cade. congrats! of course you'll have to post pictures when you get her.


----------



## fishin816

nchen7 said:


> awesome Cade. congrats! of course you'll have to post pictures when you get her.


DUH! Lololol!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

The tiny Alpine baby is up to 12 ounces 4 times a day now. He's finally lost his hunched look from not eating enough. Once he can take 20 ounces at a time, I'll be a happy camper.


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Cade, I feel like you're always getting new animals! lol! How are you not knee deep in critters? hahaha! :ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:


----------



## COgoatLover25

SMB_GoatHerd said:


> Cade, I feel like you're always getting new animals! lol! How are you not knee deep in critters? hahaha! :ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:


That's EXACTLY what I thought !!!!

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Scottyhorse

That's great news Jill! 

For more good news, Betty never did come back into heat (wanted to give her an extra while to make sure she wasn't going to trick me! ) and is due (hopefully!) on Wednesday, July 30th  A LOT later than I would like, but I needed to get her bred!


----------



## nchen7

that's awesome Sydney! will you send blood to Biotracking to confirm?


----------



## fishin816

SMB_GoatHerd said:


> Cade, I feel like you're always getting new animals! lol! How are you not knee deep in critters? hahaha! :ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:


Well&#8230; I am! I am actaully ANKLE deep in critters! LOL

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Sorry, I forgot that ND and mini Nubians aren't very tall! Hahah! :ROFL: See, my kids actually put me knee deep... There's 14 of them, and they have to be at LEAST 30 pounds each!


----------



## Scottyhorse

nchen7 said:


> that's awesome Sydney! will you send blood to Biotracking to confirm?


I might.. But I am also kinda thinking that if she isn't bred by now, I will just wait to have her kid in 2015... Not sure I want her kidding in August! :lol: Plus, she hasn't come back into heat...

But now I have a dilemma, I think she has lice or mites or something? Her hair is quite thin.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

goathiker said:


> Ha, I got a peeing picture. :lol:


Lol! Those are the best  I love the look on their face when they pee!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

How was yalls day? Mine was just great till the afternoon...had to keep my temper down but hey...it's building character right...rawr. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

day was pretty good, but busy! I have a sick boy and one of our new pullets almost got taken by a mongoose. but, I made some pickles and (almost) raw vegan fudge, and the world is right again. 

how was your day?

ETA - I'm not pregnant, it just so happened that I made pickles and fudge in the same night. and no, I didn't eat them together.


----------



## Scottyhorse

The weather here has been absolutely INSANE today.


----------



## nchen7

I keep getting too much sun too, so I feel like I'm radiating heat. I should stay out of the sun tomorrow (not rubbing it in to all of you still dealing with winter.....).


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

I had an alright day... It was good until my English teacher basically told us that our projects she gave us like a day to do, basically sucked. And she's having us all collaborate and write a paper by tomorrow. There's six people in a group... I'm working on it with one other person... Uhggg.


----------



## NubianFan

Ni one time I had a girlfriend stay over, and my mom had baked a chocolate cake with fudge icing, well we were teens and when we got back from cruising late that night we were having a midnight snack. We had some leftover dinner and then was gonna have some cake, well my friend had a big dill pickle in her hand and when she saw the cake instead of eating the cake she dipped the dill pickle in the fudge icing. I laughed so hard at her I nearly woke up my parents. The look on her face when she did it was priceless.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ni! You make soap right? Have you ever heard of the mosquito repellent brand called "OFF"? They have a spray in a "Deep Woods" scent, I love the scent, and was wondering if they had any essential oils, or fragrance oils that smelled like it.
And citronella.... soap like that would be awesome


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

nchen7 said:


> day was pretty good, but busy! I have a sick boy and one of our new pullets almost got taken by a mongoose. but, I made some pickles and (almost) raw vegan fudge, and the world is right again.
> 
> how was your day?
> 
> ETA - I'm not pregnant, it just so happened that I made pickles and fudge in the same night. and no, I didn't eat them together.


Mmmm that sounds really good!!;D

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

oh and Lacie I went with the cube steaks smothered in golden mushroom soup and mashed potatoes, which my daughter approved of LOL


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> oh and Lacie I went with the cube steaks smothered in golden mushroom soup and mashed potatoes, which my daughter approved of LOL


Good, good.... I approved of it as well  .... And you should send me some


----------



## NubianFan

ok I am aiming the catapult. wait for it wait for it, okay here it comes...... SPLAT.... sorry was a tad long..... and to the left...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:tears:
Too far and to the left? My koi are probably enjoying the leftovers then! :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

I thought I heard a splash...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:laugh: 

Can't wait till the little ones from last year bloom this summer  their growth always takes off then, they should be about 2' by fall


----------



## nchen7

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Ni! You make soap right? Have you ever heard of the mosquito repellent brand called "OFF"? They have a spray in a "Deep Woods" scent, I love the scent, and was wondering if they had any essential oils, or fragrance oils that smelled like it.
> And citronella.... soap like that would be awesome


yes, OFF....I think the scent is from the DEET in it. I've made a citronella and lemongrass soap. mmmmm! I also recently made a lavender, rosemary and cedarwood soap (supposedly all mosquito repellant scents). sooo good!!!


----------



## NubianFan

cedarwood is one the essential oils I want to get


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

nchen7 said:


> yes, OFF....I think the scent is from the DEET in it. I've made a citronella and lemongrass soap. mmmmm! I also recently made a lavender, rosemary and cedarwood soap (supposedly all mosquito repellant scents). sooo good!!!


Ohhh wow I want some of your soaps lol

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

I find it to be a VERY masculine scent, but blends well with sweet orange. I found the latest soap I did with the lavender, rosemary and cedar is so far my fav blend. it's delicious!

Megan, they're goat milk soaps though....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So I'd be looking for an essential oil that had Deet?
Lemongrass is awesome too


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

nchen7 said:


> I find it to be a VERY masculine scent, but blends well with sweet orange. I found the latest soap I did with the lavender, rosemary and cedar is so far my fav blend. it's delicious!
> 
> Megan, they're goat milk soaps though....


What does it being goat milk have to do with anything? Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

hmm....I don't think they make that! lol. let me search around. are you going to make your own soaps soon??

here they are, my latest ones I love. they're kind of like a Rorschach in blot test...


----------



## NubianFan

They look like birds to me Ni, little gray birds, I think they are beautiful.
and good I was hoping it was a masculine scent, we need some of both for marketing.


----------



## nchen7

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> What does it being goat milk have to do with anything? Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


didn't you say you were vegan? goat milk soap isn't very vegan.....

Lacie, i did a quick google, and DEET in soap doesn't seem to do much help. but, those essential oils will help. doesn't Deep Woods smell kind of piney? you could use pine essential oil (in a blend maybe....b/c that would be super intense)


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

nchen7 said:


> didn't you say you were vegan? goat milk soap isn't very vegan.....
> 
> Lacie, i did a quick google, and DEET in soap doesn't seem to do much help. but, those essential oils will help. doesn't Deep Woods smell kind of piney? you could use pine essential oil (in a blend maybe....b/c that would be super intense)


Lol no but I'm not eating the soap 

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That's the plan, one all the kids are weaned (early July, I'll have 4-5 milkers and nothing to feed), also cheese would be cool.
I wonder if spraying the stuff into the soap would be a royally bad idea :ROFL: I just love the smell of it! :lol:

Ni, those are so pretty! The white on the one in the middle looks like a bird


----------



## Mamaboyd

Just celebrated my middle son Rhys's 12th post bone marrow transplant anniversary! He was 11 months old when he had it done. I have never seen a child so excited to celebrate and we are so blessed that he is doing so well. He has a rare genetic disorder called MPS Hurler's Syndrome. Although he is not cured, his disease is slowed down somewhat. So proud of my little guy


----------



## nchen7

Thanks Leslie! i wasn't going for animals, but it ended up being that way. the one on the far right looks like a wolf to me.

i think tobacco would be a great masculine scent too.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Ohhhh pine and like...rosemary might be nice...course I know nothing of soap making lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

that one even has a top knot on his head like a tufted titmouse or a blue jay or a cedar waxwing


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

nchen7 said:


> didn't you say you were vegan? goat milk soap isn't very vegan.....
> 
> Lacie, i did a quick google, and DEET in soap doesn't seem to do much help. but, those essential oils will help. doesn't Deep Woods smell kind of piney? you could use pine essential oil (in a blend maybe....b/c that would be super intense)


:lol: Well now I need to buy another can so I can pin down the smell! I don't know, I just remember it smells really good to me


----------



## nchen7

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> Lol no but I'm not eating the soap
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


that's true, but i know some people who won't use ANY animal product.



Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> That's the plan, one all the kids are weaned (early July, I'll have 4-5 milkers and nothing to feed), also cheese would be cool.
> I wonder if spraying the stuff into the soap would be a royally bad idea :ROFL: I just love the smell of it! :lol:
> 
> Ni, those are so pretty! The white on the one in the middle looks like a bird


ooh! how fun!!! something to do with all that milk you don't drink. uhh....i wouldn't suggest spraying it on the soap..... i think maybe find a woodsy scent?



TheGoatWhisperer said:


> Ohhhh pine and like...rosemary might be nice...course I know nothing of soap making lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


you don't need to know anything about soap making to blend scents! i know nothing about blending scents, but....I've done LOTS of reading (and sniffing of course).


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Ni, would you share your soap recipe? Or is it "Top Ni Secret?" ;-)


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

nchen7 said:


> that's true, but i know some people who won't use ANY animal product.
> 
> ooh! how fun!!! something to do with all that milk you don't drink. uhh....i wouldn't suggest spraying it on the soap..... i think maybe find a woodsy scent?
> 
> you don't need to know anything about soap making to blend scents! i know nothing about blending scents, but....I've done LOTS of reading (and sniffing of course).


Ok I did not say that post about milkers....no idea what happened there O.O that was weird lol. I have boers haha.

Haha oh well we aren't that way. My dad has a real leather coat. An I have real leather cowboy boots...and I would love to try some goat milk soap! Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

Night all going to jet, big doin's tomorrow. Nightie Night sleep tight, don't let the werewolves bite, well at least not the ugly and rude ones....


----------



## ksalvagno

Mamaboyd said:


> Just celebrated my middle son Rhys's 12th post bone marrow transplant anniversary! He was 11 months old when he had it done. I have never seen a child so excited to celebrate and we are so blessed that he is doing so well. He has a rare genetic disorder called MPS Hurler's Syndrome. Although he is not cured, his disease is slowed down somewhat. So proud of my little guy


That is wonderful! I hope he continues to do well.


----------



## Mamaboyd

Thank you Karen !


----------



## nchen7

SMB_GoatHerd said:


> Ni, would you share your soap recipe? Or is it "Top Ni Secret?" ;-)


hehe. well, all soap makers have their "secret" recipe. how I got to my recipe is looking at what's available in my area. I would guarantee you that it will change when I move somewhere else b/c oil availability would be different.

in saying that.....look around to the stores near you, or see what oils you can buy online are a great price and ones you're willing to use (there's always controversy with lard and/or palm oil), and go from there. the main oils you'll want to find are olive, castor and coconut oils. when you get a gage of oils, THEN you can start finding recipes, and playing around to see which recipes you like best.

there are some great beginner recipes online, especially on soapqueen or lovinsoap or soaping101


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

nchen7 said:


> ooh! how fun!!! something to do with all that milk you don't drink. uhh....i wouldn't suggest spraying it on the soap..... i think maybe find a woodsy scent?


Yeah, I think I can make a lot of soap and cheese with potentially 6-9 gallons a day! :greengrin:

I didn't think mixing it in the soap would be a good idea either :lol: Enven though its safe on the skin


----------



## goathiker

I like Anise the best, it smells sooo good, to me anyway.


----------



## nchen7

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> Ok I did not say that post about milkers....no idea what happened there O.O that was weird lol. I have boers haha.
> 
> Haha oh well we aren't that way. My dad has a real leather coat. An I have real leather cowboy boots...and I would love to try some goat milk soap! Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


you know, you can make goat milk soap with your boers! you don't need that much milk to make the soap. about 8oz of milk can get you about 8 bars of soap. less if you're blending liquids (e.g. wine and milk soap, or nut/seed milk with goat milk).


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

goathiker said:


> I like Anise the best, it smells sooo good, to me anyway.


Yup and goats love it too. Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

I have so many EOs I want (need) to buy.... I can drop a few fortunes just purchasing EOs!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

nchen7 said:


> you know, you can make goat milk soap with your boers! you don't need that much milk to make the soap. about 8oz of milk can get you about 8 bars of soap. less if you're blending liquids (e.g. wine and milk soap, or nut/seed milk with goat milk).


Really!? Huh! I might have to try that!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Mamaboyd said:


> Just celebrated my middle son Rhys's 12th post bone marrow transplant anniversary! He was 11 months old when he had it done. I have never seen a child so excited to celebrate and we are so blessed that he is doing so well. He has a rare genetic disorder called MPS Hurler's Syndrome. Although he is not cured, his disease is slowed down somewhat. So proud of my little guy


So glad to hear he's doing well! So sorry to hear about the illnesses though!  
I hope he continues to do so well, and I hope the disease does not speed up. Prayers for him and your family ray:


----------



## nchen7

ya! I have PILES of milk I can't use (b/c of meds) in the freezer. it'll take me a long while to get rid of it all in soap. of course, there's also all the other liquids you can put in soap, like beer, green juice, carrot juice.......etc etc. so many soaps....so little time.....


----------



## nchen7

Mamaboyd, that is such a milestone! so glad your son is doing well!!! congrats on him (and you guys) for fighting the good fight! hope he stays healthy!!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Oh carrot juice...wow you could make some really yummy soap lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

nchen7 said:


> ya! I have PILES of milk I can't use (b/c of meds) in the freezer. it'll take me a long while to get rid of it all in soap. of course, there's also all the other liquids you can put in soap, like beer, green juice, carrot juice.......etc etc. so many soaps....so little time.....


Well, then you need to make a mass amount of soap! Make a 20lb batch, viola, milk problem solved, soap need at bay for the next 5 years :ROFL:


----------



## Mamaboyd

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> So glad to hear he's doing well! So sorry to hear about the illnesses though!
> I hope he continues to do so well, and I hope the disease does not speed up. Prayers for him and your family ray:


Thank you! He will be needing surgeries on his hips, spine and possibly carpal tunnel surgery in the future, hopefully not too soon though. He is doing great so far considering what life has thrown at him but he takes everything in stride!


----------



## canyontrailgoats

My mom makes tons of different scented soaps, and the most popular was sandalwood. People LOVED it, and always wanted more! The other two most popular after sandalwood were tropical lavender and peppermint tea tree.

Speaking of anise, my mom made a batch of "citrus licorice" soap, it was a blend of Orange and anise. It smelled really good!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Mamaboyd said:


> Thank you! He will be needing surgeries on his hips, spine and possibly carpal tunnel surgery in the future, hopefully not too soon though. He is doing great so far considering what life has thrown at him but he takes everything in stride!


Poor guy, hopefully he was a while before he has to have surgery, if he really needs it. 
He's a fighter!


----------



## nchen7

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well, then you need to make a mass amount of soap! Make a 20lb batch, viola, milk problem solved, soap need at bay for the next 5 years :ROFL:


uhh.....that's a LOT of molds! I think we're good at the moment. before Christmas, I had close to 100 bars. then, I made some soap for my friend as her wedding favours, and....well....I had 190+ sample sized soaps in my curing rack. THAT was a lot of soap!



TheGoatWhisperer said:


> Oh carrot juice...wow you could make some really yummy soap lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


you can get as simple and rustic or complex and creative as you want with soap, that's the beauty (and the addiction!). i'm a member of goat owners anonymous, and also soapers anonymous.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

We have a friend that makes a piña colada soap...Oh my word I could smell that stuff all day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

nchen7 said:


> uhh.....that's a LOT of molds! I think we're good at the moment. before Christmas, I had close to 100 bars. then, I made some soap for my friend as her wedding favours, and....well....I had 190+ sample sized soaps in my curing rack. THAT was a lot of soap!.


Pfft! Nonsense! I saw a lady pour it all into a big lined cardboard box, left it for a while before she took it out and cut it into bars


----------



## canyontrailgoats

You know the soap is good when people ask "is this edible?"


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

nchen7 said:


> hehe. well, all soap makers have their "secret" recipe. how I got to my recipe is looking at what's available in my area. I would guarantee you that it will change when I move somewhere else b/c oil availability would be different.
> 
> in saying that.....look around to the stores near you, or see what oils you can buy online are a great price and ones you're willing to use (there's always controversy with lard and/or palm oil), and go from there. the main oils you'll want to find are olive, castor and coconut oils. when you get a gage of oils, THEN you can start finding recipes, and playing around to see which recipes you like best.
> 
> there are some great beginner recipes online, especially on soapqueen or lovinsoap or soaping101


I really need to work on collecting as much milk from my boer does as possible before we take the kids off and dry them up. Then I'll never get them back to be milked... About the 4 I can milk give me about 4 ounces. But. They grow their kids quickly. They're only about 6 weeks and are already about 30 lbs. they have to be at least 50 by August. I'm sure they're gonna make it. The're HUGE! And I still have them for almost a whole month!


----------



## nchen7

that's too much pressure. you need enough stuff to mix the batter in as well. i'll stick to my 2 lb batches! plus, I have 2 more months before I get milk again.... I think i'll have enough to last me...


----------



## Mamaboyd

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Poor guy, hopefully he was a while before he has to have surgery, if he really needs it.
> He's a fighter!


Yes, we only do the surgeries if they are absolutely necessary. Most children with his disease have already had to have all these done already..my guy is an exception, lol. He never ceases to amaze me! He would not likely be alive today if he had not had the transplant done though.


----------



## nchen7

Sydney, i'm sure you'll get enough! just keep at it. when you wean the kids, you'll likely be able to get some more milk from your girls. I heard that boer milk has a higher fat content, which makes a creamier soap. you can also do half water half soap in a recipe too.


----------



## nchen7

ok friends, i'm headed off to bed. nite nite everyone!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Goodnight Ni :wave:
Thanks for the help


----------



## Scottyhorse

Soo.... Might have found a horse...


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Gnite Ni  sleep well 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Scottyhorse said:


> Soo.... Might have found a horse...


Rly?! Where O.O we want to see lol

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

nchen7 said:


> Sydney, i'm sure you'll get enough! just keep at it. when you wean the kids, you'll likely be able to get some more milk from your girls. I heard that boer milk has a higher fat content, which makes a creamier soap. you can also do half water half soap in a recipe too.


Yeah, a lot of times, I'm just pressed on time. After all of my color guard practices and school of course, there's not much time left. I try. But, my highest producer is the most skittish and doesn't want near people... Oh well. I'll have to work on it. To ween, we are just putting the does back into their normal pasture and leaving the kids in the barn pretty soon... The thing is, whenever I tie up the doe, the kids steal it, while I distract her with grain... ANd they don't lead for me to move her. Nor do the kids have any boundaries. They just jump right up your back while you're bent over... Pains in my butt is ho I discibe that... I'll have to work at it for like the next week and just freeze all of it... My best friend just bought 3 dairy goats though, so we an start our goat product business, but we are trying to experiment with the soaps before they get bred and such. We made lotion about a month ago, and put to much beeswax in it and it was more chapstick like. so, we're gonna try again. It took about a cup of milk for that. I try...


----------



## Scottyhorse

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> Rly?! Where O.O we want to see lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


He's an off the track thoroughbred, about 5 or 6 years old. He's at least 16 hands. He's a chestnut (all of my horses have been chestnut except for my 3 year old! And my moms and brothers horse is chestnut too!). He's really really pretty, has a fantastic gait. Head position is perfect without asking him to do it. He does have a club foot, but it really doesn't look bad at all and doesn't affect him. My mom and her friend went to look at him in November, and it was two days after he had gotten gelded! Even though, he has the smoooothest trot. My mom and my friend decided to not buy him because neither of them really needed another horse at the time....

I called my moms friend a couple days ago asking if she still knew if he was for sale, and got a sad story!: 
Her husband (the owner of the horses, he breeds and races, he's really old) had to have surgery on an aortic aneurism this winter! So a friend of theirs took all the horses in for them. Well, they got them back a couple weeks ago and they are all starving! So, my mom might call them and ask if she will take $500 because she's loved this horse and now feels terrible that he is starving. So hopefully we can get him  I'll have to get some pictures off the old beast the computer tomorrow and upload them to my laptop to share.

When my mom and Jennifer went to look at him, the guy was riding him through 4 feet of brush, running him across roads with semi trucks rushing by, jumping over fallen trees, fences, etc. His ears were perked up the whole time even though he was around strangers, his you know what were missing and bleeding, and being ran through all sorts of crazy stuff! My mom said he is just spectacular, and I watched a video of him and he really is! Sorry for the long post 

Sad thing is though I will need to sell my Arab (hoping to sell him to a 4-Her or someone who just wants to do western pleasure or trail riding) and probably put my moms ooooooold thoroughbred down this summer. This winter was VERY hard on him, and we are not sure we want to put him through another  It's not fair, I mean if I was as thin as he was (just can't keep weight on) I wouldn't want to be out in -1 degree weather either!


----------



## goathiker

He sounds wonderful and better suited for what you want to do. Good age too.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sounds nice Sydney!  Kinda sucky about the starving part, but some love and groceries will do him good.

Well I definitely felt a Babette baby tonight! Was even visible through her side  It was a round lump about the size of an orange or grapefruit, and there were some kicks in there too, so I'm not sure if it was the hind end of one kicking kid, or the head of one, and the kicks of another :scratch: There may be two teensy ones in there, she's not very big, as she hasn't been eating until now, or it could be one small one, I'll know for sure in 4-9 days!


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> He sounds wonderful and better suited for what you want to do. Good age too.


Yeah! Apparently he's just a real sweetie too. My mom wants to go out and see how his joints etc are after being deprived of food since they can get damaged so easily. I hope he's okay. I haven't even seen him in person but I'm so worried about him! I was hoping to get a horse about 5 or 6, so it's just about perfect.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Congrats on the babies Lacie! I haven't been able to feel Carolina's kids :/ 

Yep, he's young enough that he should recover just fine.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It's been tricky for me to feel hers too, this is the second time I've ever felt anything in there.

Peeps still seems to be loosing her plug... if that's what it is. It's very thick and pure white, so I would think that's what it is, the buck still isn't interested so I take that as a good sign! Hopefully I get my Peeps baby  She isn't taking the winter very well, she has one front tooth left, and I'm not sure how many molars, so she doesn't eat like she used to. She was doing great in the summer though, you'd never know she was 10 going on 11 at the time! 
But she definitely looks her age these days  I hope this isn't her last year with me!


----------



## Scottyhorse

One of Betty's teeth looks like its going to fall out... I don't know why!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Well, I'm going to head to bed  Goodnight everyone. I know this is unusually early for me


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Sydney


----------



## sassykat6181

nchen7 said:


> Thanks Leslie! i wasn't going for animals, but it ended up being that way. the one on the far right looks like a wolf to me.
> 
> i think tobacco would be a great masculine scent too.


BrambleBerry sent a sample of Tobacco & Bay leaf with my last order. It is very masculine


----------



## Chadwick

I had a vegan friend that had the worst time finding shoes, I guess almost all shoes have one animal product or another.


----------



## goathiker

*yawn* who gets up at this horrible hour just heat milk and stuff it down a goat? Oh yeah...


----------



## fishin816

I have been up since 4 because I couldnt sleep...... hi people


----------



## Chadwick

Haha, are you so tired you are seeing things third party POV?!?!


----------



## Chadwick

Hey Cade you feeling any better?


----------



## fishin816

Chadwick said:


> Hey Cade you feeling any better?


Much better.......


----------



## Emzi00

I was passed out for a good five hours yesterday, and I still slept until seven. Man, I hate being sick.


----------



## fishin816

emzi00 said:


> i was passed out for a good five hours yesterday, and i still slept until seven. Man, i hate being sick.


i hate being sick too emma


----------



## Chadwick

Glad you are up and at em Cade !

Emma good morning!


----------



## Chadwick

Ah , scary font!!


----------



## Emzi00

Morning Chad.


----------



## Chadwick

Did you sleep it off at least?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Morning all


----------



## Emzi00

Chadwick said:


> Did you sleep it off at least?


Maybe some, but not really. Still sick as a dog.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hope you feel better soon Emma :hug:


----------



## kccjer

fishin816 said:


> I have been up since 4 because I couldnt sleep...... hi people


Me too. But mine was caused by leg cramps. Grrr....darn things anyway. And I didn't DO anything yesterday that should have caused them! I downed about 20 leg cramp pills last night and my legs are STILL wanting to cramp if I move wrong.


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Hope you feel better soon Emma :hug:


Thanks Skyla :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I was feeling icky last night... I seemed to have slept it off though..


----------



## goathiker

All right back to bed until sunrise at least. Morning everyone TTYL.


----------



## Chadwick

Ok I have to know what is TTLY?


----------



## kccjer

TTYL=talk to you later


----------



## Chadwick

Ah ha!


----------



## Chadwick

How's Kansas doing, did you get any of those storms?


----------



## kccjer

We had snow this morning. And now it's raining...sorta... Wish it would settle in and rain for about a week


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, I hear that! We get one then the other.....rinse and repeat


----------



## Chadwick

I like that horse pic in your avatar


----------



## kccjer

Yeah, exactly! Suppose to be windy tomorrow. No...really! We NEVER have wind out here. :eyeroll: 80 on sunday and then back down to the 40's and 50's. :sigh: It just needs to decide to do one thing and stay there...preferably the 80 degrees with rain. LOL


----------



## kccjer

Chadwick said:


> I like that horse pic in your avatar


Thanks. That was my daughter 2 years ago at the Jr Rodeo Princess Contest. She took an OLD thoroughbred gelding who is full of arthritis and blind in one eye and tried teaching him to do a reining pattern! She didn't win. The little girl that did win has a "push-button" horse and her mother told me that this girl would be "scared" to ride old Cy! He's such a good old boy....I know his days are numbered and I'm dreading it.


----------



## Chadwick

Wow, I would love an 80s day, the best I am getting is 50s days then back to lows in the teens and highs in the 30s


----------



## Chadwick

Aw wow, well just give him extra love while you can. 

I know what you mean my horse was a push button, he knew it all, didn't really matter who was on him, he did his thing regardless !!!


----------



## Chadwick

For junior novice the only part that was up to me was opening and closing the gate!!


----------



## kccjer

I never had a push button horse. Unless you count the very first one my grandpa gave us kids. And her "push button" was working cattle so we didn't get to ride her when we were moving cows. LOL Other than that....my dad never paid more than 200 for a horse so the ones I got to ride weren't exactly....easy. LOL


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, if a horse is cheap, you gotta go back to basics and sack them out all over again.


----------



## kccjer

Old Cy was a freebie!! LOL Of course he came about as skinny as he could get without being dead. But he's been the best horse ever. Only gelded 3 years ago! Best kids horse I've ever had!


----------



## Chadwick

I prefer an old horse too, they have most of the jump out of em, and seem to appreciate you more. 

Looks like you got him in pretty great condition there!


----------



## Chadwick

Is it just Cy, or Cyclone?


----------



## kccjer

He was still a couple hundred pounds light there. Last winter he got strangles and dropped all his weight again. This last summer we got him back up to about a hundred or so light...got some alfalfa and he's finally got NO backbone!!! Wooo!


----------



## kccjer

Chadwick said:


> Is it just Cy, or Cyclone?


His name is actually Cyclone, but we call him Cy for short. LOL Lizzie named him after the Black Stallion series where The Black races a thoroughbred named Cyclone.


----------



## Chadwick

Yay for Cy!


----------



## Chadwick

I thought it might be Cyclone! That book has name quite a few Cyclone!!


----------



## fishin816

HI EVERYONE!I have been spying on you people this whole time...... on your conversation about a tornado horse.... LOL


----------



## kccjer

Hmmmm....Cade....Big Brother is watching??? LOL


----------



## Chadwick

Ever fell like someone is watching you???

It was Cade!


----------



## Emzi00

It was Emma too..


----------



## kccjer

You feeling any better today Emma?


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Goodmorning everyone...the sun is shining the tank is clean...*gasp* THE TANK IS CLEAN!! lol  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

Emma's always lruking, but she leaves a trail of likes. Hehe

Which tank is clean?


----------



## Chadwick

I know we are in the 50s yay not frozen!


----------



## Emzi00

kccjer said:


> You feeling any better today Emma?


A bit, my headache is almost gone, my throat isn't as sore, and my fever is down. My nose still doesn't know if it wants to be runny or stuffy though.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Lol Nemo reference...I've been wanting to do that for a while...yeah I'm weird  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

The tank can only be clean in theory, until you see it again, solution don't look and it will remain clean longer!!!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

LOL! Chad 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Oh, I thought it was a water tank ...... Sorry


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

And actually the sun isn't shining it's been pouring rain all night...


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Chadwick said:


> Oh, I thought it was a water tank ...... Sorry


Lol well it was...it was a fish tank in the movie...

do you guys not remember Nemo?! Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

No I love nemo too, I have a friend that takes care of her elderly mother who remembers like Dory, so she has that as a nickname!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Haha awww....yeah my brother used to want to watch it ALL THE TIME...so I got to know all the best lines pretty well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer

Love it when the kiddos watch a movie so often you have it memorized! LOL My son use to watch a bugs bunny video so much that I could tell you exactly what was happening by the music that was playing.


----------



## Chadwick

We all call her Ma, she is the sweetest, kindest lady.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Lol yuuup that's how it was with Nemo  we would sing "just keep swimming" all day and drive my mom nuts. Lol that was when my bro was like 5 and it was bearable because he was so cute. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Haha, my son watched it like that too, and if you sing that just a little, you will catch my wife singing it for a week!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Hahaha!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer

At which time I'm guessing you receive "the LOOK" LMAO


----------



## Chadwick

Oh yeah that is deserving of the look around here!


----------



## Chadwick

Oh great now it's stuck in my head!


----------



## nchen7

I LOVE FINDING NEMO!!!! Yes, I'm an adult, but I just HAD to go to theatres to watch the 3D when it came out. 

We were on the east coast the other day where there are pools in the ocean, and it happened to be low tide. There were baby fishies all in there. There weren't any Nemos, but we call all baby reef fish Nemo. It was cute. Sometimes they come eat stuff off ur skin and that feels weird...


----------



## Chadwick

Oh that's cool Ni!


----------



## fishin816

Well...... thanks people because "JUST KEEP SWIMMING" is now jammed in my head!!!!:july::july::july:


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Haha! The look...that happens in our family too...my dad gets it quite often  

Haha that's great Ni! I kinda wish I coulda gone and seen it but oh well...lol the rest of my family would have been like 



Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

I want more chocolate.....


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Lol sorry everyone... look what I started...lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Ohhh I had some awesome milk free hot chocolate last night ^.^


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

All together now
Just keep swimming just keep swimming swimming swimming swimming swimming..........


----------



## nchen7

The 3D is amazing. Find a friend with a 3D tv and a copy of finding nemo 3D. You'll enjoy it!


----------



## fishin816

nchen7 said:


> I want more chocolate.....


That was just a TINY bit random....


----------



## kccjer

how do you make milk free hot chocolate? Have you seen all the new research on chocolate and how good for you it is???


----------



## fishin816

Chadwick said:


> All together now
> Just keep swimming just keep swimming swimming swimming swimming swimming..........


Oh put a sock in it...... :lol::ROFL::ROFL:


----------



## Chadwick

Hahahahhahahahahahahah!


----------



## Chadwick

Sorry Cade, the mischievous part of me had to do it!


----------



## nchen7

Carmen, instead of milk milk u can use like nut milk or soy or water (not nearly as tasty)

Chocolate is amazing for u, and very addictive (esp raw chocolate). The bad stuff is the sugar. Cocoa butter also helps teeth somehow that I can't remember right now. Either helps remineralizes teeth or gets rid of cavities. I have a raw food chef friend who makes THE BEST chocolate.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

kccjer said:


> how do you make milk free hot chocolate? Have you seen all the new research on chocolate and how good for you it is???


Most dark chocolate does not have milk in it, and that is what this hot chocolate is made from. No idea how they make it but I think they just mix it with mint, dark cocoa, and palm sugar. And yup I agree chocolate is not bad for you, I just don't react to milk very well.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Lol I can't wait for the new season of Studio C XP 
Girl and bazooka power!! Oh YEAH lol


----------



## kccjer

Ok, guys. IF....you were going to ask for donations for cheese (can't "sell" it but I can suggest a donation :eyeroll How much would you think it's worth? It's the kind made with a gallon of milk and either lemon juice or vinegar. Weighs about 1 1/2 pounds...give or take a couple ounces.


----------



## Emzi00

$1,000,000,000


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

15 bucks? no clue lol


----------



## kccjer

Ok....let me rephrase that. How much do you think I should REALISTICALLY ask for? :lol:


----------



## fishin816

$9,999,999,999 

That is what I think it is worth… what are we talking about again?


----------



## Chadwick

Well we pay 2-3 per pound for homemade cheese here, but I think that is too low. If it's really good I would sat 3-5 per lbs


----------



## Emzi00

Fine then. :lol: $20,000,000,000


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Well hey if you said that your cheese was a recipe WAY back from like ancient greece and that Napoleone actually ate some and HE came up with the recipe... it might be worth $9,999,999  sorry imagination running wild again.


----------



## fishin816

What are we talking about?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!???!!!!???!!??


----------



## kccjer

Chadwick said:


> Well we pay 2-3 per pound for homemade cheese here, but I think that is too low. If it's really good I would sat 3-5 per lbs


What do you mean IF it's really good??? Of course it's good! Sheesh. by the way...adding jalapeno is to die for!! But you got to add a lot for it to be "right"


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Hey anything spicy is good... lol seriously anything


----------



## kccjer

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> Well hey if you said that your cheese was a recipe WAY back from like ancient greece and that Napoleone actually ate some and HE came up with the recipe... it might be worth $9,999,999  sorry imagination running wild again.


I dunno....maybe??? Hmmm....wonder how I'd market that one? Except that Napoleon wasn't in ancient greece so if the recipe came from there HE couldn't have come up with it.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> 15 bucks? no clue lol





kccjer said:


> I dunno....maybe??? Hmmm....wonder how I'd market that one? Except that Napoleon wasn't in ancient greece so if the recipe came from there HE couldn't have come up with it.


Ladies and Gents, Come one come all, have a taste of the VERY SAME cheese that the Napoleon The Great ate and CREATED HIMSELF! One time only! Once their gone THEIR GONE! Don't miss out folks! Own and eat a piece of world history!

Like that? XD


----------



## kccjer

Gives new meaning to the term "aged cheese" don't it?


----------



## Chadwick

Sorry should have been,

Because it's really good, you could ask 5-7 per lbs!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Yeah I know I messed up greece and Napoleon...lol I never did well in history


----------



## kccjer

I really need to get off here and actually DO something constructive. You know....like clean house....or make soap....or make cheese....or nap....


----------



## Chadwick

We shop locally at Amish stores so there is very little markup on goods so that could easily be much higher in your area, I am just spoiled.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Lol same here....but my geometry class doesn't start till 10 soooo


----------



## Chadwick

I vote for nap! Or cheese! The other two are too worky


----------



## kccjer

Hah! Amish store. I wish. I have a choice of grocery stores...WallyWorld or Krogers. And I can drive 30 miles to an IGA!


----------



## kccjer

It IS 10....actually it's 11! You missed your class!! F for you!!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

kccjer said:


> It IS 10....actually it's 11! You missed your class!! F for you!!


Nah uh! lol Pacific time


----------



## fishin816

We only have a few more pages until 3000!!!!!!! We were just on 500 the other day! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

We quit giving our money to the big stores a while ago, support your local stores or all you will have is wallyworld!


----------



## Chadwick

My clock says 12 you did miss it!


----------



## fishin816

11:10 for me! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Lol oh come on now...none of you people are pacific timers...you wouldn't understand!! lol Things go slower over here we take our time


----------



## Chadwick

Hiker got my brain in a twist for a min. earlier, she said who gets up at this hour to heat milk. 

I thought well it's 8 something, then I realized ....


----------



## fishin816

Does anyone know what year TGS was created?????? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

That's a good question


----------



## kccjer

If you look at the oldest posts they go back to 2007. Some say 1969....but I'm kinda thnking those have a funky time stamp and they are all locked. LOL


----------



## fishin816

kccjer said:


> If you look at the oldest posts they go back to 2007. Some say 1969....but I'm kinda thnking those have a funky time stamp and they are all locked. LOL


I think the oldest post was like 2006 right? 1969??????????? That sounds OLLLLLLDDDDD..... Were electronics even made then? LOL

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer

The oldest ones I'm seeing that you can still access are 10-7-2007. Nope, no computers OR internet back in '69 . LOL Like I said...thinking that's a funky time stamp thing and they are all locked anyway.


----------



## kccjer

There is an ad on NexTech for an "explosion proof" vacuum. You guys ever had a vacuum blow up on you? I'm really wondering if it's worth the $500 for the peace of mind that your vacuum will never explode again....


----------



## Chadwick

Now we can finally vacuum up that pesky gas spill!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Cade TGS was made in '07


----------



## fishin816

Cool........ Who made it? The moderators? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Stacey, the Admin


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Anyone have any idea why Snap(due in 2 weeks) still has no udder?! I'm starting to worry... :/


----------



## Chadwick

She figured you were to experienced to fall for any other tricks?!?!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Sometimes they don't get one till the day of...lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

And some random pics from today


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> Sometimes they don't get one till the day of...lol


I know.. But this will be her third time and she has always had an udder in the past.. :/



Chadwick said:


> She figured you were to experienced to fall for any other tricks?!?!


ROFL! Could be!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Those are some pretty kids you got there Skyla


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Do you give her raspberry Skyla? Btw you have one of my favorite names lol


----------



## fishin816

Are those your bottle wethers? They are cute! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## sassykat6181

Did she breed again later? I have an FF that looks the same. I had April 15th as her first date, but I saw the buck on her again, so I'm thinking maybe she settled the 2nd time and is due May 30th instead. I had a positive blood test


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

What cha guys think of my doe name list so far  haha top two favs? 

One Hot Kup Kake

A Lil’ Bit Of Sugar Please

Sugar Dream Delight

Coffee Cream Kat 

A Bit of StarDust

My Lil' Kit Kat 

The Kat’s Meow 

One Hot Bit of Sugary Love

Lovin My SweetHeart 

Sweet Love Of My Heart 

Angel of Hope 

Loves Sweet Dreams

Loves Abiding Joy

Loves Unending Legacy

Loves Unfolding Dream

Loves Everlasting Courage

Loves Enduring Promise

A Change of Heart 

The Sugar Plum Princess

One Hot ***** Kat 

Butterfly Kisses 

Enchanted Dreams 

Dear Heart 

Cowgirls Don’t Cry

Once Upon A Time

Kissed By The Sun 

Just To See You Smile

Precious Promises 

Walkin On SunShine 

Goodmorning Beautiful 

You're My Reason To Be Brave 

Remember When It Rained 

I Believe (When I Fall In Love It Will Be Forever) 

When You Say You Love Me 

Happy In My Heartache

So She Dances

For Always And Forever 

Changing Colors 

If I Walk Away Please Follow Me 

Love Only Knows 

Sometimes I Dream

Now Or Never

My February Song

Goodnight My Angel


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

What's with the stars??


----------



## Scottyhorse

That's.... A lot of names! 

I like The Kat's Meow and One Hot Kup Kake


----------



## sassykat6181

They're nice  kinda long though, will they fit with your herd name?


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

sassykat6181 said:


> They're nice  kinda long though, will they fit with your herd name?


Well yeah..planning on just putting BNB before their not...Not the whole Buck Naked Boers if thats possible.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Scottyhorse said:


> That's.... A lot of names!
> 
> I like The Kat's Meow and One Hot Kup Kake


Lol yup  Yeah I like those too ^.^


----------



## goathiker

Ha ha Megan said a bad word 

All right, who ordered more flooding?


----------



## Emzi00

I like The Kat' s Meow and Changing Colors.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

goathiker said:


> Ha ha Megan said a bad word
> 
> All right, who ordered more flooding?


I did not!! Honestly!! If someone thinks One Hot p-u-s-s-y Kat is a bad word...then...idk lol

Is it flooding at your place Jill?!


----------



## goathiker

No more than normal for a hard rain. We're pretty used to it.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I do not miss all the flooding we got at our old house!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Wow...you must be at a low elevation then...course duh you are like by the beach lol I think we are like 2000 feet here...or close...


----------



## Emzi00

The goats are flooded. And snow isn't even all melted yet. They're lucky they have about two feet of bedding in their barn.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Like I said... Happy to be out of the flood zone!


----------



## goathiker

We're at 500'. The biggest problem is that the voles made tunnels from the drainage ditch into the front yard so, there's like all these little waterspouts everywhere. Plus the seasonal creek in the back is huge again. That's okay, lots of water to make the grass grow.


----------



## kccjer

My boys worried about our house flooding one year. I just about died laughing as I informed them that it would take another world flood before our house actually flooded! That doesn't mean we don't get some pretty darn soggy spots if and when it ever rains. We'll gladly take any rain y'all want to send this way....


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Oh Carmen I love your horse btw  He is gorgeous...I adore black horses.


----------



## kccjer

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> Oh Carmen I love your horse btw  He is gorgeous...I adore black horses.


He's my good old guy. He's getting old and I'm not sure he's not starting to go completely blind...he's blind in one eye from cataracts. He'll still get up and move for you tho if you ask him to! I have a black arabian too....


----------



## nchen7

wow.....we're so close to 3000 pages!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Josies buckskin doe kid that I was going to buy has a spur teat on one side... I don't know what I will do  I'm crying, (kinda) I was so looking forward to a doe kid from her and Crusader! This is his last year breeding does, too. Ugh. Anna said I can have her for $85, but I wouldn't be able to show her (was going to take her to nationals next year!) keep any buck kids intact, and it would be hard to milk her...  She said if she decides to sell the other doe kid (which is VERY HIGHLY unlikely) I could buy her, but she is doubtful she will sell her. She said that she could breed Josie for January kids next year, and I could help pick the buck, but I was really hoping to get a doe kid from her this year... And I need one too. It's shocking to see a double teat on a Nigerian, especially from Anna's herd. :sigh:


----------



## goathiker

Wow, that's sad. What a weird year. You know extra and spur teats aren't always genetic. They can be environmental too. With all that's going on with kiddings and such, it could just be one those things...


----------



## Scottyhorse

And she lives on the coast.... I am so sad. I was really really looking forward to this kid.


----------



## nchen7

awww Sydney, I'm sorry.


----------



## fishin816

Sorry Syndey! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

She said she MIGHT have a doe kid out of Tasonni available, but I don't like her as much as Josie...

http://www.camanna.com/nigerian-goats/does/


----------



## Emzi00

That stinks Sydney, I'm sorry. :hug:


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Aw No... I'm sorry Sydney...


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

kccjer said:


> He's my good old guy. He's getting old and I'm not sure he's not starting to go completely blind...he's blind in one eye from cataracts. He'll still get up and move for you tho if you ask him to! I have a black arabian too....


It's my dream to have a black Arabian....JEALOUS... O.O


----------



## Scottyhorse

Thanks Emma and Megan. I am really dissapointed. I had big plans for this girl! 

Megan, would you be interested in a chestnut arabian with a white blaze and 4 white socks?


----------



## goathiker

Oh I'll bet. Will she let you move your reservation to another doe or is she done for the year?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Almost to 3000 pages! :stars: :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Hey Lacie, does Kristi have any kids yet?


----------



## goathiker

Way behind, sorry.


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Oh I'll bet. Will she let you move your reservation to another doe or is she done for the year?


She'll be kidding till August. Josies daughter will kid this year, but I asked if Bianca will be kidding this year because I really like her as well. If that lady doesn't want the Tasonni doeling, I may be interested in her...


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I'm sorry Sydney


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Hey Lacie, does Kristi have any kids yet?


Not yet, her first does aren't due until the 31st, like Babette, then she has them all the way out until the end of April.


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Not yet, her first does aren't due until the 31st, like Babette, then she has them all the way out until the end of April.


Ah. Okey dokey then, I'll just have to twiddle my thumbs then....


----------



## Scottyhorse

littlegoatgirl said:


> I'm sorry Sydney


Thanks Sarah.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Well look at that!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Scottyhorse said:


> Josies buckskin doe kid that I was going to buy has a spur teat on one side... I don't know what I will do  I'm crying, (kinda) I was so looking forward to a doe kid from her and Crusader! This is his last year breeding does, too. Ugh. Anna said I can have her for $85, but I wouldn't be able to show her (was going to take her to nationals next year!) keep any buck kids intact, and it would be hard to milk her...  She said if she decides to sell the other doe kid (which is VERY HIGHLY unlikely) I could buy her, but she is doubtful she will sell her. She said that she could breed Josie for January kids next year, and I could help pick the buck, but I was really hoping to get a doe kid from her this year... And I need one too. It's shocking to see a double teat on a Nigerian, especially from Anna's herd. :sigh:


If I got a really nice, all around doe, and she had a spur teat, I would nip the extra piece off when they are a few days old.
By the time they freshen, you can't even tell, it heals up like it was never there.
Sometimes it's not a problem they were born with, just some extra tissue.


----------



## fishin816

I like Tassoni. Not as much as Josie, but I like her. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I like Bianca a lot better.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> If I got a really nice, all around doe, and she had a spur teat, I would nip the extra piece off when they are a few days old.
> By the time they freshen, you can't even tell, it heals up like it was never there.
> Sometimes it's not a problem they were born with, just some extra tissue.


I don't think Anna would do that... And I'm still not sure I would feel right showing her... And probably not keep any bucklings intact, just in case... So I don't know... :sigh:


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> I like Bianca a lot better.


Me too, Anna just wasn't sure if she was going to be bred this year. I think she said she was put in with the buck a few weeks ago, so maybe she is bred. I'll see what she says.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Haha well yeah I'd be interested in any Arabian! Problem is our barn isn't done yet and we have no pasture yet soooo


----------



## fishin816

Bianca or Sotona… I like them both 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

Anna said that her older Josie daughter could be bred any time, but hasn't come into heat yet.


----------



## Scottyhorse

fishin816 said:


> Bianca or Sotona&#8230; I like them both
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Sonata has about 5 million kid reservations on her :crazy:


----------



## fishin816

Ohhhhh… I would snatch a kid from the Josie daughter then… 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> Haha well yeah I'd be interested in any Arabian! Problem is our barn isn't done yet and we have no pasture yet soooo


If you would be interested in him, I am sure we could wait. He is such a sweet guy, we want him to go to the right place


----------



## fishin816

Oh and we drove by my donkeys new home today, they were running and bucking with the other donkeys. They are probably happier now… 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Scottyhorse said:


> Sonata has about 5 million kid reservations on her :crazy:


Where's the website ?


----------



## fishin816

WHERE DID YOU ALL gooooooo?


----------



## Scottyhorse

COgoatLover25 said:


> Where's the website ?


www.camanna.com


----------



## fishin816

I really like Bianca at Camanna! She is such a gorgeous doe!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Scottyhorse said:


> www.camanna.com


That link took me to a laminate flooring company website :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## Scottyhorse

What the heck :slapfloor: :ROFL: :scratch:


----------



## Scottyhorse

fishin816 said:


> I really like Bianca at Camanna! She is such a gorgeous doe!


She is


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No, she doesn't get any raspberry.. I'm planning on that for next year... 

And Sassykat.. This is the last breeding date.. She's been no where near the boys since...


----------



## fishin816

CH Gypsy Moon Sudoko *S.……… have I mentioned I *LOVE* that buck?!?!?!? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

And COgoatlover, those are actually our doe kids


----------



## COgoatLover25

Ok, I'm now officially DROOLING over those does at Camannas!


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> And COgoatlover, those are actually our doe kids


I asked that Skyla! Why are they not with their moms?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Haha, the boys are out there snorting at their creep feed.


----------



## Chadwick

Goat hiker did you post healing pics and I missed them?

Can you grab a pic of a creep feeder, never seen it curious?


----------



## fishin816

Do they think it is a doe? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

fishin816 said:


> CH Gypsy Moon Sudoko *S.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; have I mentioned I *LOVE* that buck?!?!?!?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


He's a cool buck. A couple things I would change about him, though.


----------



## fishin816

Scottyhorse said:


> He's a cool buck. A couple things I would change about him, though.


And what are those flaws?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

fishin816 said:


> I asked that Skyla! Why are they not with their moms?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Oh sorry! Lol!

They are, you just can't see them in the pics 
See:


----------



## goathiker

I'll get you some in a bit Chad. For the creep feeder I use the watering area of the doe barn. I put the buckets on hooks inside when there are kids so that they can't fall into them. The kids can go through the slats into the barn aisle.


----------



## Chadwick

So, is it a feeding area adults can't get to? Sorry if it is obvious to everyone else but everyone talks about them like they are a given, and I am clueless!!


----------



## goathiker

Here's from The day of and then yesterday


----------



## Chadwick

Oh, wow, that's amazing! How is that even possible? It looks like nothing ever happened!


----------



## goathiker

Yes, that way the kids can nibble all day long without the adults eating their grain. Also my kids get bagged chopped alfalfa and I can't afford to feed that to the adults.


----------



## Chadwick

Thank you, I may still be clueless but a little less so!


----------



## goathiker

I'll get you a pic with the hair moved back. It really is amazing how quick it heals up though. Right now I need to run down the road and get some more cows milk for the bottle baby.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Chadwick said:


> Thank you, I may still be clueless but a little less so!


I think we are going out to see our goats this afternoon Chad. They have a amazing creeper feed idea out at our friends that I will have to get a picture of and show you guys.


----------



## Scottyhorse

fishin816 said:


> And what are those flaws?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Well to start off he toes out in the front and back. I'd also like to give him a longer rump, tighter toes, and more brisket. I also don't know what his escutcheon looks like.


----------



## fishin816

Scottyhorse said:


> Well to start off he toes out in the front and back. I'd also like to give him a longer rump, tighter toes, and more brisket. I also don't know what his escutcheon looks like.


Gypsy must be taking after him then&#8230; because she has bad toes like that. Do you think he is a good buck to buy straws from?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

Gosh Gypsys toes are just like his! My goodness! Thanks Soduko… for passing that on to your daughter! Grrrrrrrr 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

Yes, it will almost always pass down, especially in the front feet. 

I don't know, what do the udders in his family look like?


----------



## fishin816

From his bloodlines the family udders must be good. Full of Rosasharns. Do you think I should buy straws from Coganc Diamond or Sabr instead of him? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Well, if we're talking about studmuffins we'd like straws from, I'll take some Lancelot, Twister, Seth, American Dream, Cadillac Jack is nice too...  :lol:
http://www.thebuckbank.com/alpines.htm


----------



## fishin816

Emzi00 said:


> Well, if we're talking about studmuffins we'd like straws from, I'll take some Lancelot, Twister, Seth, American Dream, Cadillac Jack is nice too...  :lol:
> http://www.thebuckbank.com/alpines.htm


We are talking about Nigerian Dwarfs&#8230; not Alpines Emma! My goodness! :lol:

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

I couldn't help myself. :lol:


----------



## fishin816

Since Sydney has abandoned me *cry cry cry*&#8230; which buck do you think I should get semen from Emma? I like Sabr and Cognac Diamond&#8230; www.oldesouth.citymax.com

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

Sorry, I have a really bad kink in my neck, and then I was dealing with weirdos on facebook.... All the while working on an english paper and playing with a cat


----------



## goathiker

I like Sabr.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I like either of the three, Cade.


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> I like Sabr.


I like him best, but they are all nice.


----------



## Chadwick

Cool!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Lol Sydney!! I was texting listening to music and being on TGS being on Google+ all the while working on a Religion paper...yup that's how us stay at home college students roll  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Wow, that cool was for something really old!


----------



## Chadwick

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> I think we are going out to see our goats this afternoon Chad. They have a amazing creeper feed idea out at our friends that I will have to get a picture of and show you guys.


Cool, ok thAt works a little better!!


----------



## fishin816

I like Sabr the best too… now to talk my people into letting me bu the straws…………….


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

What online college do you attend?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Going out to do pre kidding clips  hopefully I won't get my face kicked in :lol:


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Going out to do pre kidding clips  hopefully I won't get my face kicked in :lol:


:lol: :lol: :lol:

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

For a little bit of good news:

My mom is calling about that horse!


----------



## goathiker

Awesome.


----------



## Emzi00

Well, barley is impossible to get here without paying an arm and a leg... now to go look at other feedstuffs...


----------



## Chadwick

Goat hiker can I beg your opinion on the to heat the barn or not thread that is going on? I am trying to be helpfull but could use a second opinion.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Chadwick said:


> What online college do you attend?


Andrews University in Michigan 

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Megan, it's a good thing it's online, that's a long drive!! Haha

Goat hiker thank you!


----------



## Chadwick

Oh, and Megan, I got sucked in by all those episodes! I like it because it is clean comedy, it does not take the easy but dirty way out like most comedy.


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> From his bloodlines the family udders must be good. Full of Rosasharns. Do you think I should buy straws from Coganc Diamond or Sabr instead of him?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Do you have the equipment for that?


----------



## fishin816

COgoatLover25 said:


> Do you have the equipment for that?


I can work something out! I haveent got that far yet&#8230; just getting ideas of who I am possibly getting straws from&#8230; what equipment do I actually need?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Chadwick said:


> Oh, and Megan, I got sucked in by all those episodes! I like it because it is clean comedy, it does not take the easy but dirty way out like most comedy.


Haha yeah I've watched most of them a gazillion times lol! I totally agree!! That's why I love it too!^.^ can't wait for the next season to start!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

Emzi00 said:


> Well, barley is impossible to get here without paying an arm and a leg... now to go look at other feedstuffs...


I CAN HELP YOU WITH THE FEEDSTUFFS!!!!!!!!!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Chadwick said:


> Megan, it's a good thing it's online, that's a long drive!! Haha/QUOTE]
> 
> Haha yeah!! XD
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

fishin816 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum




It actually went well! They are wicked ticked off at me, but otherwise good lol


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> It actually went well! They are wicked ticked off at me, but otherwise good lol


When are they not ticked off at us?!?!? We never do anything right! :lol:

I need some more tips on handling my mule brained, stubborn junior does for the show&#8230; they are driving me INSANE!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

When you give them treats  :lol:

Practice and practice some more.. Just don't give up and don't end your session on a bad note with them 'winning' you need to be the one to win in the end


----------



## goathiker

Have you tried a butt rope Cade?


----------



## fishin816

I havent tried the rope Jill… 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

fishin816 said:


> I CAN HELP YOU WITH THE FEEDSTUFFS!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Being that all I have to choose from are producer's pride and Purina products, and a "sheep and goat feed" offered at the feed store... :lol: Just trying to figure out what I'm going to do with my wether's diet, was going to add barley, but that's out now. Right now he gets oats and some beet pulp, but I need to feed him well this year so he catches up on his growth, he got off to a rough start.. I knew so little...


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> I can work something out! I haveent got that far yet&#8230; just getting ideas of who I am possibly getting straws from&#8230; what equipment do I actually need?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I have ABSOLUTELY NO idea, I was actually going to ask you :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

My mom just said that Bianca is an ugly goat :slapfloor:


----------



## fishin816

Emzi00 said:


> Being that all I have to choose from are producer's pride and Purina products, and a "sheep and goat feed" offered at the feed store... :lol: Just trying to figure out what I'm going to do with my wether's diet, was going to add barley, but that's out now. Right now he gets oats and some beet pulp, but I need to feed him well this year so he catches up on his growth, he got off to a rough start.. I knew so little...


Something that is PROTEIN PACKED. You could give him a 16% feed with added Calf Manna. The beet pulp is not helping him any&#8230; too low in protein

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Scottyhorse said:


> My mom just said that Bianca is an ugly goat :slapfloor:


haha, I'm guessing she's not a goat person?? lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> Have you tried a butt rope Cade?


Oh good idea! And sometimes just gently tugging on their tail forward helps some too..


----------



## fishin816

Scottyhorse said:


> My mom just said that Bianca is an ugly goat :slapfloor:


Well she has no pretty coloring whatsoever&#8230; I can see where she is coming from&#8230; but I like Biancas conformation the best!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

What goat are we talking about??


----------



## Scottyhorse

COgoatLover25 said:


> haha, I'm guessing she's not a goat person?? lol


Kinda... She's learning


----------



## Scottyhorse

fishin816 said:


> Well she has no pretty coloring whatsoever&#8230; I can see where she is coming from&#8230; but I like Biancas conformation the best!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I kinda think that it's just the picture.. I really like her


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> What goat are we talking about??


Bianca at Camanna

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Scottyhorse said:


> Kinda... She's learning


That's funny... me and my mom went to go pick out my 4-H market goat and the breeder said that they were dam-raised . On the way home I found out that my mom thought she had said a bad word :lol: :O


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> What goat are we talking about??


Other does at Camanna... I can't get that doeling from Josie anymore.. :sigh::tears:


----------



## goathiker

Purina Mini Horse and Pony, it already contains beet pulp and oats.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> Other does at Camanna... I can't get that doeling from Josie anymore.. :sigh::tears:


That's a bummer  are you gonna wait till next year or get another one from them?


----------



## fishin816

goathiker said:


> Purina Mini Horse and Pony, it already contains beet pulp and oats.


But it is only like 12.5% protein. It needs to be HIGH for good growth

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> That's a bummer  are you gonna wait till next year or get another one from them?


Yeah, the kid ended up with a spur teat :sigh: I *may* be able to get a kid from tasonni, if not, I can get a kid from Josie in January (and help pick the buck  ) or hopefully I can get a kid from a Josie daughter or Bianca this summer.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

stinky!

Well that's pretty cool


----------



## fishin816

Scottyhorse said:


> Yeah, the kid ended up with a spur teat :sigh: I *may* be able to get a kid from tasonni, if not, I can get a kid from Josie in January (and help pick the buck  ) or hopefully I can get a kid from a Josie daughter or Bianca this summer.


I would get the one from Josie and pick the buck!!!!!!!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

fishin816 said:


> But it is only like 12.5% protein. It needs to be HIGH for good growth
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


No it doesn't. It's the whole package not just the protein. They should be getting their protein from their hay anyway not their grain. It's 14% by the way. If you want it higher, add a bit of Calf Manna but, it's really not necessary.

Do you know what the trick is for keeping those teeny tiny dogs small while they're growing? It's to feed super high protein and low fat. Works every time.


----------



## Emzi00

goathiker said:


> Purina Mini Horse and Pony, it already contains beet pulp and oats.


Thanks Jill, you just made my life that much easier.


----------



## fishin816

goathiker said:


> No it doesn't. It's the whole package not just the protein. They should be getting their protein from their hay anyway not their grain. It's 14% by the way. If you want it higher, add a bit of Calf Manna but, it's really not necessary.
> 
> Do you know what the trick is for keeping those teeny tiny dogs small while they're growing? It's to feed super high protein and low fat. Works every time.


Soooo&#8230; no high protein??????

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

fishin816 said:


> I would get the one from Josie and pick the buck!!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


We'll see. I'm going to talk to Anna some more.


----------



## goathiker

You want to average 16% to 18% for does. Good hay is at least that and better. If your dairy goats are going in a different direction then mine though. Lacie is the better one to ask about feeding for show and such. 

The wether Emma is raising is going to be a pack wether. He shouldn't get feed that makes him grow so fast that it weakens his joints and back. He should have long growth periods that last until he's 5 or 6 years old and produce good muscling. Jeter grew until he was 7 years. Bean is still growing at 3 years. I feed them at 13.5% protein.


----------



## fishin816

I didnt know he was gonna be a pack goat… that makes sense with the lower protein then. So what protein range should I give my kids? I am giving them a 16% grower pellet and calf manna right now… 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Oh... I forgot to tell you guys , my rabbits had babies 10 days ago !!! Theyre soooooo cute, I'll post pics later


----------



## Emzi00

Eww, baby bunnies look like skin covered jelly beans...


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> Eww, baby bunnies look like skin covered jelly beans...


No, they have hair now


----------



## fishin816

Emzi00 said:


> Eww, baby bunnies look like skin covered jelly beans...


You crack me up Emma&#8230;

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> You crack me up Emma&#8230;
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


She's something ain't she? lol


----------



## Emzi00

COgoatLover25 said:


> She's something ain't she? lol


Sure am.  Not sure if it's a good thing though. :ROFL:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> Sure am.  Not sure if it's a good thing though. :ROFL:


LOL, glad you aren't here, you would probably kill them lol


----------



## Emzi00

COgoatLover25 said:


> LOL, glad you aren't here, you would probably kill them lol


Noooo.... I'd let them grow for another ten or so weeks... what breed? If I get into rabbits again I want to go with either palominos or silver foxes.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> Noooo.... I'd let them grow for another ten or so weeks... what breed? If I get into rabbits again I want to go with either palominos or silver foxes.


They are colored New Zealands, we raise them for meat anyways lol


----------



## Emzi00

At least you got pretty ones, I don't like the whites...


----------



## fishin816

I want to raise some meat chickens… so I can have grilled chicken more often… 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

We had meat rabbits  we just gave them away though.. My dad hated killing them..


----------



## goathiker

We have a small animal butcher down the road the does rabbits for $1.25 and chickens for 1.75 each.


----------



## goathiker

Cade, I feed my kids at 16% for their whole diet.


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> We had meat rabbits  we just gave them away though.. My dad hated killing them..


I do not blame him&#8230;

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

fishin816 said:


> I want to raise some meat chickens&#8230; so I can have grilled chicken more often&#8230;
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


If you were closer I would help you out come butchering time, darn..


----------



## COgoatLover25

I actually butcher them myself, they're easier than chickens


----------



## fishin816

Emzi00 said:


> If you were closer I would help you out come butchering time, darn..


I dont want you shooting them with bb guns and beating them with sticks or whatever else you do to your neighbors chickens&#8230; you are so violent Emma&#8230; :lol:

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

She's just practicing to be the disciplinarian at my camp for spoiled out of control kids


----------



## Emzi00

fishin816 said:


> I dont want you shooting them with bb guns and beating them with sticks or whatever else you do to your neighbors chickens&#8230; you are so violent Emma&#8230; :lol:
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I'd just chop off their heads and skin them.... and it was a 22 and I have never beaten anything, I don't believe in hurting something, letting it suffer ,and not making a clean kill. Beating something is pretty much abuse, and that's not something I take lightly.


----------



## fishin816

Emzi00 said:


> I'd just chop off their heads and skin them.... and it was a 22 and I have never beaten anything, I don't believe in hurting something, letting it suffer ,and not making a clean kill. Beating something is pretty much abuse, and that's not something I take lightly.


You are *really* scaring me Emma&#8230; I am about terrified of you now&#8230; why do you get so much joy of killing chickens?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

I would beat a predator that was trying to attack my goats… that is if u cant get to a gun quick enough… I would beat the predator with a stick and then pitch fork it… 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

fishin816 said:


> You are *really* scaring me Emma&#8230; I am about terrified of you now&#8230; why do you get so much joy of killing chickens?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


It gives me pleasure to know that what I'm eating is healthy and had a good life. You realize that when you take its life.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And now I want some chicken... :ROFL:


----------



## fishin816

Emzi00 said:


> It gives me pleasure to know that what I'm eating is healthy and had a good life. You realize that when you take its life.


OK???????

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> And now I want some chicken... :ROFL:


Easy peasy, just walk outside and grab one...  :shades:


----------



## Emzi00

Someone should come play euchre with me, I need to stay up till eleven so I can take more meds.... so bored....


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Lol! And I can't believe I'm saying this as a Vegan but I am finding this weird convo as very interesting and hilarious... wow...XD 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Easy peasy, just walk outside and grab one...  :shades:


Not gonna lie.... I've had my eye on a big fat white rooster for a while now.... any day now... :lol: 
Still waiting for my money! Gosh, could they be any slower!!! :hair: :wallbang:


----------



## Emzi00

Don't jinx yourself Lacie, we all know they could..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ugh! I know! 
In fact I think that rather unpleasant lady at the post office is probably withholding my mail again, so I'll probably have to get extremely unpleasant with her again... it's an ongoing war, I hate that...well never mind.....


----------



## Emzi00

I would help you with the getting extremely unpleasant part if I was closer... I don't think you'd have a ton of trouble from em after me.... :shades:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: I'll fly you out here so you can do it! They wouldn't arrest you :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

What's the worst I could get? Juvenile detention? :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

A southwest commercial just came on... air fares as low as $69 ... :ROFL:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Good news!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Scottyhorse said:


> Good news!


what?


----------



## goathiker

You get to have the Thoroughbred???


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> A southwest commercial just came on... air fares as low as $69 ... :ROFL:


It's a sign! :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## goathiker

There's always cheap flights to Reno.


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> You get to have the Thoroughbred???


Yes :stars: Getting him on Sunday!


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> It's a sign! :ROFL: :slapfloor:


I'll pay $5 if you pay the other $64, you know, cause I'll be the one vouching for you in court...  And that's all the money I have right now...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Every time I think of Reno, I'm reminded if a terribly bad decision I made :lol:
I let a friend borrow my car, he came back with it later that night, the oil pan was tore off, among other problems... he said he ran over a roll of carpet on the freeway... :shrug: Really!?! You tell me what he actually ran over! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> I'll pay $5 if you pay the other $64, you know, cause I'll be the one vouching for you in court...  And that's all the money I have right now...


Well, earlier today, I had exactly that much in my pocket.... But, I spent it :lol:
And that was not the arrangement we had, I'm not doing it again! You won't get arrested, I'll get my mail, no court involved! :stars: That was the plan :shades:


----------



## Scottyhorse

:lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Scottyhorse said:


> Yes :stars: Getting him on Sunday!


Awesome Sydney! :dance: :leap: :stars: :wahoo:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well, earlier today, I had exactly that much in my pocket.... But, I spent it :lol:
> And that was not the arrangement we had, I'm not doing it again! You won't get arrested, I'll get my mail, no court involved! :stars: That was the plan :shades:


Fine, fine.  You'll get your mail :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Wait, Emma, that is just for a one way flight, correct? Because I don't think I have enough to send you back to deathland :chin:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Awesome Sydney! :dance: :leap: :stars: :wahoo:


Makes up for the doeling  We are only paying $500 for him too. I can't wait to show you guys pictures, he's fantastic. Only 5 years old this year.


----------



## Emzi00

Well, I suppose, but I'd need a place to stay... I'd work for food.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Yay Sydney!! That's fantastic!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

We had a friend come over and try to borrow my DH's car once. Luckily that day the tail lights had quit working and he passed on taking it. He was the kind of friend who would steal you blind anyway. 
So, he ended up stealing a car and heading to Reno...With his 16 year old step sister. They planned to get married. He ended up in prison for 20 years, kidnapping across state lines is a federal offence. Thank God our car wasn't involved.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Well, I suppose, but I'd need a place to stay... I'd work for food.


That's what I don't have... because of the mail situation.... because of the unpleasant lady... that needs a really tight hug...around the neck.... very soon....preferably. :greengrin:


----------



## goathiker

Oh, you're going have fun on him Sydney.


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> That's what I don't have... because of the mail situation.... because of the unpleasant lady... that needs a really tight hug...around the neck.... very soon....preferably. :greengrin:


I've been known to give throat hugs.... :lol: :shades:


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> We had a friend come over and try to borrow my DH's car once. Luckily that day the tail lights had quit working and he passed on taking it. He was the kind of friend who would steal you blind anyway.
> So, he ended up stealing a car and heading to Reno...With his 16 year old step sister. They planned to get married. He ended up in prison for 20 years, kidnapping across state lines is a federal offence. Thank God our car wasn't involved.


Wow :shock:


----------



## Scottyhorse

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> Yay Sydney!! That's fantastic!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Yeah  I will have to sell my Arabian for sure now..


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

So looking at pictures of people showing Dwarf and Pygmies, how? How is your back not broken from bending over those little things? I get messed up from just showing 7 month old Boer wethers.... I just don't understand how some of you guys show the minis... Like TOTAL RESPECT GIVEN!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Scottyhorse said:


> Yeah  I will have to sell my Arabian for sure now..


Too bad you can't keep both but it looks like your arabian is going to go help somebody else learn


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> We had a friend come over and try to borrow my DH's car once. Luckily that day the tail lights had quit working and he passed on taking it. He was the kind of friend who would steal you blind anyway.
> So, he ended up stealing a car and heading to Reno...With his 16 year old step sister. They planned to get married. He ended up in prison for 20 years, kidnapping across state lines is a federal offence. Thank God our car wasn't involved.


That could have been much worse had it been your car! Wow.
That's exactly why I don't let my daughter date yet, too many creeps. Couple years ago, there was a 26 year old guy that was too interested in her for our liking, he had a 9 year old daughter with a lady states away, and he wanted to be with my daughter, she was 14 at the time! Heck no! Freaking creep, told her he'd wait until she was 19 though, and he didn't want to "date" her mind you...
He went to jail about a year after the weirdness. He's out now though.


----------



## goathiker

Eww, I'm so glad we only have one predator in this area and everyone knows about him. Eww!!!


----------



## Emzi00

Well that's creepy Lacie, she's lucky she has you looking out for her.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Eww is right! To make the matters worse, he was my older daughter's husbands best friend... So where ever he went, creepy friend followed...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's awesome Sydney!! :stars:

Too bad about Scotty though  wish I were closer and could afford a horse.. I'd snatch him right up


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Lol I haven't even dated yet and I'll be 18 in a week or so...I just look at other girls that have had like 10 boyfriends already by 16 and I'm like why the rush?! O.O  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Hey Megan, if you buy Scotty I have a really nice 15" Bighorn Cordura saddle with semi arab bars and all the matching accessories. It would be perfect for him. It's all black too would look wonderful with a green saddle blanket. I used it on my 14.2 Arab.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Ohhh you are really tempting me lol no idea how I'd get him down here though! Plus we prolly won't be ready for a horse till fall at least...and I doubt we would even look into getting one that soon...:-/ idk...lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's freaky Lacie.. :/

I've never dates either Megan. I'm 19. I don't see the point myself either.. I'm not ready to get married and I don't want to go through a dozen guys to find the right one.. There is a guy I like now, but we are just friends.. I think he knows I like him, but that is thanks to my siblings LOL!


----------



## Emzi00

Oooh.... Davey


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh Emma! 

I haven't talked to him in weeks!  Oh well...


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> That's freaky Lacie.. :/
> 
> I've never dates either Megan. I'm 19. I don't see the point myself either.. I'm not ready to get married and I don't want to go through a dozen guys to find the right one.. There is a guy I like now, but we are just friends.. I think he knows I like him, but that is thanks to my siblings LOL!


Lol yeah EXACTLY  
Haha!! I'm in the same boat..I have a guy I like too but idk if he knows and if he does he's being really slow...lol but ya I ain't in a rush...it will come when it does 

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Sydney, what's the chance you'll transport him to PA?? lol! That would seriously go over like a lead balloon with my dad. 
And I'm not allowed to date either, but I never really had the desire to... I was surprised I was even allowed to go to my semi-formal dance for school with my friend, who my best friend was forcing me to go with. He's a nice guy, but no common sense...  I mean, welcome to small town high school...


----------



## Emzi00

I have no idea how I'm ever going to get to sleep feeling this sick... :sigh:


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Hahaha!! Oh this could get good...so it's Davey is it  lol jkjk


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

My youngest boy never dated until he was in his 20's and has a good moral compass. He may have found his wife now though. He's 24. She wants to go with him when he gets transferred (he's a marine) and he won't do it unless she marries him. She's a sweet girl, I really like her. Might be a bit of a shock to the grandparents though.


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Oh Emma!
> 
> I haven't talked to him in weeks!  Oh well...


Just call him... ask him to go see a movie... Y'all could go see God's Not Dead.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> Hahaha!! Oh this could get good...so it's Davey is it  lol jkjk
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


ROFL! Emma is taking after my sister  LOL!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Just call him... ask him to go see a movie... Y'all could go see God's Not Dead.


Oh I wanna go see that so bad!

But, my parents say 'no movies' :roll: 
And besides, he doesn't like movies  he falls asleep is what he told me lll


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Haha I think Emma has a great idea!! I just skyped with the guy I kinda like last night...so ya call him and see if e wants to skype...ok that might be a little forward but ya know 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

You guys talk waaaaaaayyyy too much lol goodnight all


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Oh I wanna go see that so bad!
> 
> But, my parents say 'no movies' :roll:
> And besides, he doesn't like movies  he falls asleep is what he told me lll


I'm going to see it Wednesday with mother, I'll tell you how it is.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> Haha I think Emma has a great idea!! I just skyped with the guy I kinda like last night...so ya call him and see if e wants to skype...ok that might be a little forward but ya know
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Idk if he skypes.. :shrug: but that's kinda odd lol! He's not a huge talker so it would be kinda weird..
We were emailing daily for a little while.. But he just kinda stopped.. :shrug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> I'm going to see it Wednesday with mother, I'll tell you how it is.


I heard it's really good! Lucky you! 
I went and saw Noah today.. It's awful.. Don't go see it.. It's Waaayy off from what the Bible says and it plays Noah out to be this cold hearted jerk!


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

I'm glad that on this forum I can get anywhere from advice of goats, to advice on dating, to movie reviews!!! :ROFL:


----------



## goathiker

Do you want to build a snowman???


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Idk if he skypes.. :shrug: but that's kinda odd lol! He's not a huge talker so it would be kinda weird..
> We were emailing daily for a little while.. But he just kinda stopped.. :shrug:


Awwww  lol well Jesse isn't a big talker either but I just talk and make him laugh so that works XP

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Hey Skyla, want to come up with an Emma story for me?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> Do you want to build a snowman???


If that is a serious question, yes! I'd love to make a snowman, and snow angles


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

goathiker said:


> Do you want to build a snowman???


I was going to watch that tonight!!! Then my mom and step-dad told me I'd have to wait until tomorrow when my step sisters were home.... They're 23 ad 21. Go watch it yourself! Just kidding... I did suggest watching it twice though... I know all the songs though... My friend, he constantly sings them. And anything. It's amazing the way he remembers lyrics...


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

goathiker said:


> Do you want to build a snowman???


Come on lets go and play! 

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

SMB_GoatHerd said:


> I'm glad that on this forum I can get anywhere from advice of goats, to advice on dating, to movie reviews!!! :ROFL:


Why do you think I'm here so much? :slapfloor: You can get bedtime stories sometimes too.  But let it be known that Lacie has the best....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> Do you want to build a snowman???


Or ride our bikes around the halls? I think some company is over due! I started talking to the pictures on the walls! Hang in there Joan 

Ok I'll stop there.. :lol: my favorite song from that movie


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

SMB_GoatHerd said:


> I'm glad that on this forum I can get anywhere from advice of goats, to advice on dating, to movie reviews!!! :ROFL:


:lol: :ROFL:


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Or ride our bikes around the halls? I think some company is over due! I started talking to the pictures on the walls! Hang in there Joan
> 
> Ok I'll stop there.. :lol: my favorite song from that movie


Haha that's my favorite part!!XD

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Emzi00 said:


> Why do you think I'm here so much? :slapfloor: You can get bedtime stories sometimes too.  But let it be known that Lacie has the best....


I'll have to get her to tell me a story sometimes then.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Why do you think I'm here so much? :slapfloor: You can get bedtime stories sometimes too.  But let it be known that Lacie has the best....


Yah, Emma doesn't like mine! Pft!   :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> Awwww  lol well Jesse isn't a big talker either but I just talk and make him laugh so that works XP
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


LOL! 
I do that and make myself look stupid! LOL! So we always talk about weird random stuff.. Lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Hey Skyla, want to come up with an Emma story for me?


Oh hey! Look at that!
I'll try and think one up for ya


----------



## Emzi00

SMB_GoatHerd said:


> I'll have to get her to tell me a story sometimes then.


She still owes me one... :scratch: Hey Lacie, please...?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> Haha that's my favorite part!!XD
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Mine too!  and Olaf  all his parts are awesome too lol!

"Hi svens family!" :lol:


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> LOL!
> I do that and make myself look stupid! LOL! So we always talk about weird random stuff.. Lol!


Lol yeah we talked about everything from my stuffed unicorn on my bed to his dirt bike racing  and yeah I tell him aren't I weird and he's like naw we are all a little weird haha I make him laugh so that has to be good...haha ^.^

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Mine too!  and Olaf  all his parts are awesome too lol!
> 
> "Hi svens family!" :lol:


Haha yesss ^.^

"Some people are worth melting for.." I was like awwwww ^.^

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> If that is a serious question, yes! I'd love to make a snowman, and snow angles


I don't know about you, but I honestly think snow _angels_ are more fun to make than snow _angles_!


----------



## Emzi00

Naw dawg, angles is where it's at.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> Haha yesss ^.^
> 
> "Some people are worth melting for.." I was like awwwww ^.^
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


"We so totally lost marshmallow back there! Oh, hey we were just talking about you! All good things! All good things!"

I know me too! "just maybe not this second" lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emma idk what kinda story to tell you! 

Give me some ideas!


----------



## Emzi00

How about a happy story?


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> "We so totally lost marshmallow back there! Oh, hey we were just talking about you! All good things! All good things!"
> 
> I know me too! "just maybe not this second" lol!


Haaha!!!^.^

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> How about a happy story?


What about!? Lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> Haaha!!!^.^
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Sorry, my sisters and I loved that movie so we like memorized it lol!


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Emma idk what kinda story to tell you!
> 
> Give me some ideas!


Go with some sort of weird dream you've before...
Man.. I could tell a lot of stories on that...


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> What about!? Lol


:shrug: No idea.... ask someone for help maybe?


----------



## goathiker

You know where they're walking up the north mountain after they lost the sled and Sven is sticking his nose into everything and prancing along? That's exactly what it's like to hike with a goat.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> You know where they're walking up the north mountain after they lost the sled and Sven is sticking his nose into everything and prancing along? That's exactly what it's like to hike with a goat.


I can imagine so! :lol: he reminded me of my Promise! Hehe'


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok Emma, I think I got something! Brb


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Hahaha!! I can't wait to hike with Nibbles that's going to be interesting...the big hog wants to eat EVERYTHING fingers included lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

SMB_GoatHerd said:


> I don't know about you, but I honestly think snow _angels_ are more fun to make than snow _angles_!


Oh hush up! I was typing too fast, I was excited! :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie, you should demonstrate your wicked bedtime story telling skills..  And not a " Once upon a time, some stuff happened, the end." :lol:


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Just go read Narnia..those are awesome bedtime stories 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

But.... that's so hard....


----------



## COgoatLover25

Here you go, I couldn't decide which one lol

1: Sandy was a sheepdog with a very special job. She lived on a big farm with her owner, Farmer Jack, who looked after many different types of animals. The most important animals to Sandy, however, were the sheep.

Every afternoon, Farmer Jack would round up his sheep, and bring them to the farmyard. A few hours later, the sheep were moved back into their wonderful green meadow. This was where Sandy’s special job began.

Sandy had to make sure that all forty sheep had returned safely to the field. Every afternoon she would count them as they trotted back through the gate, making sure none had got lost on the way. It was a very important job, and Sandy liked doing it, but it caused her a huge problem.

As you may know, counting sheep makes you very, very sleepy. Each day as Sandy started to count the sheep, her eyelids would quickly begin to close, and her head would get very heavy. Before she could count to twenty, she was fast asleep. The sheep used to smile, as they passed the sleeping Sandy.

This happened every single afternoon. It was unacceptable, Sandy told herself. Farmer Jack was relying on her to do a very important job, but every time she tried, she fell asleep! This was ridiculous. Sheepdogs don’t fall asleep whilst working. She had to fix it.

Sitting beneath her favourite tree, Sandy tried to think of ways to count the forty sheep, and keep awake. Thirty minutes later, she still had no idea what to do, so she decided to ask the other farm animals.

The goats in the next field suggested that Sandy could try counting the sheep with her eyes closed, so she did not have to watch them. Sandy thanked the goats, but thought it was a very silly idea. How can you count sheep, when you can’t see them?

The hens in the henhouse said Sandy could try counting in a different language, to keep her mind busy. That might have worked, but Sandy didn’t know any other languages.

Finally, the cows with bells around their necks, suggested that, to stay awake, Sandy hopped up and down on one leg as she counted. The pigs next door thought this was really funny, and snorted with laughter. If anything, hopping up and down would probably make the sheep laugh, and make Sandy more tired.

This was proving to be a difficult problem, but Sandy would not give up. She knew she would find an answer if she just kept trying. 
All of a sudden, an idea popped into her head. If all the sheep wore bells round their necks, like the cows, Sandy would not need to watch them at all. She could just listen. But sheep were sometimes silly, and they might run through the gate, turn round and go back out again. Then they would get counted twice. 

That wouldn’t work either, so instead of using bells, Sandy decided to simply talk to the sheep. She explained her problem, and politely asked if they would help. The sheep happily agreed.

And so from that day on, every afternoon when the forty sheep hurried back into their field, they each shouted out their name. All Sandy had to do was listen, and count the names as the sheep trotted by. She no longer had to worry about falling asleep, because she was not watching the sheep, only listening.

The little sheepdog had solved her problem because she never gave up. But not only had Sandy solved her problem, she was on first name terms with forty new friends.


2: There lived three billy goats who decided to climb a mountain to chew grass. But a wooden bridge had to be crossed to reach the mountain. Underneath it lived a one-eyed troll (giant), who ate up all those who tried to cross the bridge.
The smallest Billy Goat Gruff, (for that was their name), went first. As he stepped on the bridge, the troll shouted, “Who goes there across my bridge?”
“I am the smallest Billy Goat Gruff,” came the reply.
“I shall eat you up,” roared the troll.
“Please wait, for a bigger goat is on its way,” said the small Billy Goat Gruff. The greedy troll decided to let him go.
The second billy goat also told the troll the samething and crossed the bridge. On seeing the third billy goat, the troll pounced on him. But the goat was big and he knocked the troll down with his huge horns and killed it.


----------



## goathiker

Hey Lacie, I figured in another 10 years I'll be old enough to put a sand box in the back yard and play with toys. I want a swing set too


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Emzi00 said:


> But.... that's so hard....


What's so hard? Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Here yah go Emma.. Not a good one, but you probably already guess that lol!

Once upon a time there was a goat crazy girl names Emma. Emma was one of the best Alpine breeders in the country! She had breeders from all over buying her goats! 
One day she went on a trip.. She went all over the US. She went to Wisconsin and got a cheese wheel, went to New Hampshire to visit a lil' ole Nigie breeder (who had some doggone nice Nigies and Munchies!  ) went to Idaho and picked a potato out of the ground. After visiting lots of other states she stopped in Callie.. She had a hair appt. with an amazing hair dresser named Lacie. She had run out of spending money on her trip so she paid Lacie with her cheese wheel and potato, which Lacie happily took!

~The End~

Sorry my brain is getting tired LOL


----------



## COgoatLover25

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> What's so hard? Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


All that tiny lettering


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

COgoatLover25 said:


> All that tiny lettering


Lol oh...I suppose 

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Buy it on tape


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Here yah go Emma.. Not a good one, but you probably already guess that lol!
> 
> Once upon a time there was a goat crazy girl names Emma. Emma was one of the best Alpine breeders in the country! She had breeders from all over buying her goats!
> One day she went on a trip.. She went all over the US. She went to Wisconsin and got a cheese wheel, went to New Hampshire to visit a lil' ole Nigie breeder (who had some doggone nice Nigies and Munchies!  ) went to Idaho and picked a potato out of the ground. After visiting lots of other states she stopped in Callie.. She had a hair appt. with an amazing hair dresser named Lacie. She had run out of spending money on her trip so she paid Lacie with her cheese wheel and potato, which Lacie happily took!
> 
> ~The End~
> 
> Sorry my brain is getting tired LOL


:greengrin: She'll have to settle for just a potato and some child labor.  Not planning on Wisconsin.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> :greengrin: She'll have to settle for just a potato and some child labor.  Not planning on Wisconsin.


Well switch around what you must  LOL!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Lacie, you should demonstrate your wicked bedtime story telling skills..  And not a " Once upon a time, some stuff happened, the end." :lol:


Give me a minute


----------



## Emzi00

Yay! Lacie, have I mentioned how awesome you are?


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Emzi00 said:


> :greengrin: She'll have to settle for just a potato and some child labor.  Not planning on Wisconsin.


On the way back from New Hampshire, visit me! I have a doeling that needs a new home!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Bed time for me.. Talk to y'all tomorrow. Try not to talk so much! I can't keep up with it all!  :laugh:


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Haha night!! ;D


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Not exactly a bedtime story, but it's what I could do.

London Bridge is falling down, falling down, falling down, 
London Bridge is falling down, 
My fair lady.

How shall we build it up again? Up again, up again
How shall we build it up again,
My fair lady.

Build it up with gravel and sand, gravel and sand, gravel and sand,
We'll build it up with gravel and sand,
For our fair lady.

But gravel and sand will wash away, wash away, wash away,
Gravel and sand will wash away,
From the fair lady

Build it up with iron and steel, iron and steel, iron and steel,
Build it up with iron and steel 
For the fair lady.

But iron and steel will bend and break, bend and break, bend and break
Iron and steel will bend and break, 
My fair lady.

We will build it up with silver and gold, silver and gold, silver and gold
We will build it up with silver and gold,
For the fair lady.

Silver and gold will be stolen away, stolen away, stolen away
Silver and gold will be stolen away, 
From the fair lady. 

We will put a man to watch all night, watch all night, watch all night,
We will put a man to watch all night, 
For the fair lady.

Suppose the man should fall asleep? Fall asleep, fall asleep,
Suppose the man should fall asleep? 
My fair lady!

We will put a pipe into his mouth, to his mouth, to his mouth,
We will put a pipe into his mouth, 
My fair lady.


That's all I remember, I know there's more to it though, and I probably got it wrong :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I remember there being bricks, and clay, and sticks and stones, but I'm not sure how it all went, so sorry


----------



## Emzi00

You actually know all that?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Or if London bridge isn't your style? 

Twinkle, twinkle, little star,
How I wonder what you are!
Up above the world so high,
Like a diamond in the sky!

When the blazing sun is gone,
When he nothing shines upon,
Then you show your little light,
Twinkle, twinkle, all the night.

Then the traveler in the dark,
Thanks you for your tiny spark,
He could not see which way to go,
If you did not twinkle so.

In the dark blue sky you keep,
And often through my curtains peep,
For you never shut your eye,
Till the sun is in the sky.

As your bright and tiny spark,
Lights the traveller in the dark,—
Though I know not what you are,
Twinkle, twinkle, little star.


----------



## goathiker

Once upon a time there was a young boy named Melvin. Melvin was in love but, he knew his parents would never understand. He couldn't help the feelings he had for the wonderful blue eyes and russet hair of his best friend named Emma. Everyday he would bring her the best snacks he could find and talk to her for hours. Every day he would sit and talk to her for hours until dusk came and he had to home. 
One day, he went to the field where they met and Emma wasn't there. Poor Melvin he was so upset, he just sat and cried. He waited until dusk, hoping his wonderful friend would come, but t'was all in vain. 
He dragged himself home sad eyed and broken, he was done in.

As Melvin drug himself through the door, he heard a strange sound...A familiar strange sound. He followed the sound to the back patio and there sat his parents with Emma!!! He was so overjoyed, he danced and pranced and threw himself beside his friend. 
"But how, what" he stammered to his mom. 
"I know know how much you love your Emma" she replied "We decided you could keep her here" 
"You will be responsible" his father said "this little goat better get get the very best of care"

And they lived happily ever after...


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Haha aw Jill that's the best haha! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Melvin?! It couldn't have been Frank? Or Larry? :ROFL: 
I do applaud your efforts though, I used to be able to tell good stories, and they'd always want to hear one I told them the year before, and they were all made up off the top of my head, so I always talked them into a new one :lol:


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

I still say reading Prince Caspian or The Magicians Nephew are great bedtime stories  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

I'd have chosen 'Fred', but Melvin sounds great.


----------



## goathiker

*shudders* My FATHERS name is Fred. Never dad...Father


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, Emma and everybody, farewell :wave: I must go milk and refill the lambar.


----------



## Emzi00

I take that back then.... no Fred.... :doh:


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

I'm going to bed. G'night.


----------



## Emzi00

See ya Lacie  Have a good rest of your night.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, that sounds rough, Jill... on that note... farewell!


----------



## Emzi00

Bye Sydney :wave:


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

And I'm now alone...the west coast is so slow keeping up on the times lol XP


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Well, not all alone. That used to be me


----------



## Emzi00

Pfft... Kristi does to have kids on the ground.


----------



## Emzi00

I probably won't be leaving for a while, still waiting for those meds to kick in so I can breathe safely while sleeping.... if I suddenly disappear, I probably passed out.  :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Cool, who?


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Oh sweet I'm not alone! lol


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

They're growing fast! Week old tomorrow!


----------



## Emzi00

I've found myself a new favorite song....

http://www.dietotenhosen.de/videos/altes-fieber


----------



## nchen7

you guys sure are chatty tonight!

I passed out on the couch at like 9, woke up at midnight, and now I can't get back to sleep. maybe the chocolate kicked in....soooo annoying.

Jill, it's intense you had to address your dad as "father".....

Emma, hope the meds kick in soon so you can breathe. I hate that stuffed feeling. I feel claustrophobic and annoyed.

Megan, that doeling is SOOO cute!


----------



## goathiker

Aw, so cute. My guys are getting into everything. The little bottle guy is strong enough to be disbudded now. 
I'll tell you though, I am so done with the line of Alpines I bought. They have no immune system it seems like. Never again. These goats were pushed on me, like they'd be so much better than the ones that were already acclimated and bred here...I didn't want them and everything I feared for them is happening. This isn't an easy area.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hello again everyone :wave:


----------



## nchen7

hi Sydney. congrats on the horse! how exciting!!!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Thanks Ni!!! 

I just made 51 cookies


----------



## goathiker

Ni, I addressed my father as so because of respect. Maybe you can understand, he was a trapped bird with no will to be where he was. 
During the Korean war my father fell in love with a Japanese woman in Iwo Jima. He married her and later got trapped away from his unit. His bride made him go for his own safety. He set a bank on fire to distract the soldiers and got away but, his heart has never been here...


----------



## nchen7

awww, Jill, that's sad.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Yaaa she is adorable!! I'm enjoying watching both of them grow  can't wait to hopefully show them! They both look like they got their daddy's width but we'll see they have really straight backs so far as well. I'm happy and very excited! lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Aw wow Jill what a story...


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

Wow, Jill.


----------



## Scottyhorse

My puppy is draping himself across the arm of the couch and looking out the window while growling... Kinda creepy..


----------



## Scottyhorse

Do you guys like the smiling goat in my profile picture? :laugh:


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

*gasp* get your gun Sydney...I'll be right over to help you! lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> *gasp* get your gun Sydney...I'll be right over to help you! lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Now he's barking...


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

It's the boogie man...O.O 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

that's weird Sydney. hopefully there's nothing out there..


----------



## Scottyhorse

I don't see anything... But it's creepy!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Hope the goaties are ok...


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I have one dog that randomly barks at boogy monsters, just to keep things interesting.


----------



## goathiker

And it's time to go cut up a defenseless dead animal for the dogs brb


----------



## Scottyhorse

Have fun?


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Lol! You guys XD ok gonna head to dreamland...night y'all lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

Good night Megan! I'll send you a PM tomorrow afternoon about Scotty incase you would be interested.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Scottyhorse said:


> Good night Megan! I'll send you a PM tomorrow afternoon about Scotty incase you would be interested.


Haha ok thanks Sydney 

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'll be here bagging cookies for Super (boring) Saturday tomorrow..


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Meg. Not much to cutting a chicken up.


----------



## nchen7

what kind of cookies did you make?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Box cookies... Orangesicle and Key Lime.


----------



## goathiker

I want a cookie...


----------



## Scottyhorse

There's some extras, bring em to Rendy?  

Oh, I will just bring your super super super late Christmas gift with me... Everything just got so out of hand right after Christmas, I totally forgot.


----------



## nchen7

I wanna cookie too now!

nite Megan.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'll send you one right now Ni, should get there in time for Christmas :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Wow, you'd need a lot of milk to soak that cookie in. Yes and you will get your really late Christmas present as well. Hm, Christmas in June, I like it!!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Me too! 

Cookies...


----------



## goathiker

Looks good, what are they for?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Super Saturday tomorrow. Not really looking forward to it. It's from 8:30-2:30, and it's a 4-H thing. The extension office gets some people to hold a bunch of different classes each year. First aid, baking, self defense, etc. I have to help out around the whole thing, and then at the lunch break sell cookies and stuff. So basically hold stuff for the teachers, and direct lost children where to go... For 5 or 6 hours... Oh and set up and take down too... Good thing it's only once a year... I would much rather stay home and ride horses or work with the goaties...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Pfft... Kristi does to have kids on the ground.


:eyeroll: Yeah, like right when you posted that! Oh I so don't envy her with the quad bucklings!


----------



## nchen7

yumm!!! they look delicious!

oh yes....it'll get here by Christmas, and probably not in one piece either! oh....the Barbados Postal Service......


----------



## Scottyhorse

:lol:


----------



## nchen7

ugh. I feel sleepy, but not sleepy enough to fall asleep. I hate this feeling!


----------



## Scottyhorse

I do too! 

Well, I better go take a quick shower then go to bed... Early morning :/ Sometimes, I wish I wasn't in 4-H :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

At least you have the option! Roo just ran in and is as rambunctious as ever! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Night Sydney :wave:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Thanks Lacie  Hopefully Roo settles down :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, I gotta go feed the pig, I mean the bottle baby. Then I think I'll watch Grizzly Adams while I go to sleep. 

Anyone sure they don't want a nice buckling? Being raised on tested raw shorthorn milk...


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Sydney. Don't have too much fun tomorrow


----------



## nchen7

nite Sydney. hope you have SOME fun tomorrow. 

Roo! how big is she now?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh Jill, I never want to hear those two words put together! No bottle babies! :lol: 

Roo is getting big... ish... she's probably about 10lbs now :lol: while the other pup that is a month older is close to 40  She's a nut job to put it lightly. She has the weirdest run, it's like a hop mixed with prancing and a "gallop". When she walks she crosses and steps over her front feet, very strange animal. 
Aside from her razor tallons and raptor teeth, she's fun to play with. I just clipped her claws off, so it's much better now. I have so many Roo wounds :lol:
She's a great watchdog in the house, but a very frightened creature outside! It's a sad thing when a dog gets beat up by a chicken, and kittens


----------



## nchen7

that's pretty funny! at least you know she's not going to chase and eat the chickens!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

True!
See what a feral beast she is?! :laugh: poor thing, had no idea why I just woke her up, and had the flash shining in her face


----------



## nchen7

she's just SOOO adorable! a mini version of heelers!

there was a guy in my building who had a bulldog who was the runt and then was really ill as a puppy (bulldogs seem to get sick often), and this little guy was about 40 lbs of muscle. so incredibly cute! his owner named him Rodeo. my dog hated him. LOL


----------



## goathiker

Yup, she looks horribly vicious to me.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, she's bigger than I thought she'd be, and is still noticeably growing, so who knows, she might catch up to one of the smaller girls  in about 4 years 
She's a sweetheart one second, and is ripping your skin off the next, she's crazy :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> Yup, she looks horribly vicious to me.


Don't let her sleepy face fool you! :ROFL:


----------



## nchen7

so how's the weather out west?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It was about 68° when I went out to milk at 10, it had just started raining as I was going back to the house.


----------



## goathiker

Yep, that's why you won't find a Heeler around here any more even though 15 years ago everyone had one in their pick up. I don't know what they did to them but, they weren't fit for public. Come to think of it, I don't see the crazy mean Labs anymore either. 
Letting the Sheriffs on the res was the best thing they ever did for this area.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

They're pretty much born that way, just how the breed is. Unless of course, they are extensively socialized with as many people as you can find from 2 weeks on, but that just doesn't happen.
As soon as their eyes open, they're fighting! And once their teeth come in, you pretty much need them gone by 6-7 weeks, they just don't stop fighting, the moms have them weaned by then, and they eat on their own. 
The longer they stay with their siblings, the crazier they get. You just can't settle them down. 

Friend of mine had his imported from Australia, those are some wild dingos I tell you! :lol: If you just drove up his driveway, prepare to have about six heelers jump on your car and try to eat you through the glass.


----------



## nchen7

it's starting to rain again, and the sandflies and mosquitoes are back. argh!

Jill, is it still flooding by you?

I can't handle high energy dogs, esp the crazy ones. I have found cocker spaniels (only the tan ones) to be crazy too.... only dogs that have bitten me.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ni, sounds like you need some _OFF_  :lol:


----------



## nchen7

ha ha HA! lol. it's only bad around 5pm. nothing nibbling on me now for the moment


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, I couldn't resist :greengrin:

Well, I suppose I better try to get some sleep, I have to muck out a bunch of stuff when it's daylight. 
I felt a Babette baby again tonight though


----------



## nchen7

hurray for Babette baby! good night! I hope I can get back to sleep soon....


----------



## goathiker

No, it's quit raining for now. It'll take a while for the water to go down. 
Tan Cocker Spaniels held the #1 place for biters in the US for many many years. I find it funny that people are afraid of my Spitz. She just talks a lot is all. She would never dream of biting or being aggressive. I guess that the "American Eskimo" has spoiled people on the breed. It's too bad really. The true working Spitz is a fun dog on a small farm. She herds gentle enough to put my birds away, can walk though a pen of chicks without scaring them, and protects her goats with a vengeance. All around best dog. My son in law brought her to me from Germany.


----------



## nchen7

that's the dream for me, to get a spitz from Germany. my first dog was supposed to be a pom, but she looked very spitz like. best dog ever. she would have loved to work on a farm. ever since her passing, I've been very keen to get another one..... one day...


----------



## nchen7

roosters are starting to crow....it maybe time for me to try to sleep. nite Jill, and to whoever is lurking at this hour.


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Ni. I suppose it's that time anyway


----------



## Chadwick

Anyone up!?


----------



## goatygirl

I'm up.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

As am I.. Sorta.. Lol


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, I'm going to feed the monster and go back to bed...


----------



## Chadwick

Hey there sleep heads, I am included in that too!


----------



## sassykat6181

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Every time I think of Reno, I'm reminded if a terribly bad decision I made :lol:
> I let a friend borrow my car, he came back with it later that night, the oil pan was tore off, among other problems... he said he ran over a roll of carpet on the freeway... :shrug: Really!?! You tell me what he actually ran over! :lol:


What was wrapped in the roll of carpet? Lol


----------



## Chadwick

Ehhhh, probably not carpet, although a new roll of carpet can be a little like a log. When I have seen oil pans torn off it is usually from curbs, railroad tracks, or posts that went under the vehicle after being hit.

I give the carpet about a 1% chance of being the truth


----------



## fishin816

HI EVERYONE!!!!!! Emoji day! Can you guys see my awesome Emojis? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey Cade  yes, I see them


----------



## Chadwick

Cade, was yesterday scary font size day?!?!


----------



## fishin816

Chadwick said:


> Cade, was yesterday scary font size day?!?!


Yes I have a scary font size day about twice a week. I just feel the urge to make everything big&#8230; LOL


----------



## Chadwick

Hahaha, when the urge calls, it must be answered!


----------



## Chadwick

Do you see the irony in wanting everything to be big, and you owning little goats?!?!


----------



## fishin816

Chadwick said:


> Do you see the irony in wanting everything to be big, and you owning little goats?!?!


I am heatrbroken&#8230;

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

What kind of goats do you have Chad? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

SAANENS???? DOLPHINS????? OCTOPI???? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Hey guys!! Wonder of wonders the sun is actually shining today!!:O


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It was shining here.. And now it's icky and cloudy... :/


----------



## Chadwick

Hahaha, unfortunately I am still goatless, they are not kidding either, so it might be July instead of June before I can get them.... Sad. Those girls are holding out on me! 

But they will be here soon, angoras, I can't wait either, I have been in love with goats for almost 30 yrs and these will be my first.


----------



## fishin816

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> Hey guys!! Wonder of wonders the sun is actually shining today!!:O
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Rub it in&#8230; rub it in&#8230;


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> It was shining here.. And now it's icky and cloudy... :/


Well don't pass it on to me 

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> Well don't pass it on to me
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Why not?! 
We are under a flood watch for tonight/tomorrow...


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

fishin816 said:


> Rub it in&#8230; rub it in&#8230;


Sorry but it's been like nonstop raining since Thursday...and it rained so hard around 3 this morning that it woke me up O.O

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> Sorry but it's been like nonstop raining since Thursday...and it rained so hard around 3 this morning that it woke me up O.O
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


I know the feeling..


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Why not?!
> We are under a flood watch for tonight/tomorrow...


Because I must have the sun!! Plus rain isn't good for the kiddos :-/

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> Sorry but it's been like nonstop raining since Thursday...and it rained so hard around 3 this morning that it woke me up O.O
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Well it has been pretty all week&#8230; and I have been inmprisoned in the house because of this dumb flu&#8230; now I am better and it is all icky!!!!!!

I updated my website by the way&#8230; Cocoa and farm management.

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> Because I must have the sun!! Plus rain isn't good for the kiddos :-/
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


It waters them and helps them grow  :ROFL:


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

fishin816 said:


> Well it has been pretty all week&#8230; and I have been inmprisoned in the house because of this dumb flu&#8230; now I am better and it is all icky!!!!!!
> 
> I updated my website by the way&#8230; Cocoa and farm management.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Ok well that does suck...:-/

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

It give them optive progressive pnemoniua! Well maybe not that bad but they can get pnemonia… LOL


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I have to update mine, and two that I am doing for friends... :/ I've been soo busy I've slacked a LOT on them  I feel so bad about the ones I've been doing for friends.. I could care less about mine..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

fishin816 said:


> It give them optive progressive pnemoniua! Well maybe not that bad but they can get pnemonia&#8230; LOL
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I was just joking around Cade


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> It waters them and helps them grow  :ROFL:


Not if they get Pneumonia!! Our friends had like 5 of their babies die of Pneumonia last year cause of our crazy weather...it would be like 70 a few days and then drop to pouring rain and 40. :-/

Plus our two boys (in my pic) are brown instead of white with mud much to my despair...so they are so getting washed and clipped when the weather turns good and warm...I do not like dirty goats...lol

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I was just joking around Cade


 I know you were&#8230; I was being random

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

See that's sad  

Icky muddy goats! Lol! Some of mine are muddy too.. I can't wait to bathe and clip them


----------



## Chadwick

That's the one thing that gets me with angoras, how to keep them clean. Not supposed to wash em. I am a clean animal person too.


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> See that's sad
> 
> Icky muddy goats! Lol! Some of mine are muddy too.. I can't wait to bathe and clip them


What is sad?!?!?

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> See that's sad
> 
> Icky muddy goats! Lol! Some of mine are muddy too.. I can't wait to bathe and clip them


Yeah they died in matter of hours...it was awful  but ya I know you were kidding 

Haha yeah!! I'm gonna have fun...but I doubt they will...I have to clip them though cause they get so hot without their horns...

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Your not supposed to wash them?? Dose it ruin their fiber?


----------



## fishin816

Chadwick said:


> That's the one thing that gets me with angoras, how to keep them clean. Not supposed to wash em. I am a clean animal person too.


I cannot keep any of my animals clean for two seconds....

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Chadwick said:


> That's the one thing that gets me with angoras, how to keep them clean. Not supposed to wash em. I am a clean animal person too.


Ummm buy them overcoats lol 

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So sad 

lol! Yep, same here! I love clipping day! But the goats don't! :lol:


----------



## fishin816

I am dreading having to clip my girls (and boys.... that should be fun!) 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> So sad
> 
> lol! Yep, same here! I love clipping day! But the goats don't! :lol:


Haha well Nibbles could care less he falls asleep when I wash him...but Chance screams bloody murder at the sight of a hose!XD

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, there is an oil that happens naturally that protects the fibre, so that and they hate water, and a wet fleece will rob the body heat.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> Haha well Nibbles could care less he falls asleep when I wash him...but Chance screams bloody murder at the sight of a hose!XD
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


:lol:


----------



## fishin816

Chadwick said:


> Yeah, there is an oil that happens naturally that protects the fibre, so that and they hate water, and a wet fleece will rob the body heat.


Sheep blankets

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Chadwick said:


> Yeah, there is an oil that happens naturally that protects the fibre, so that and they hate water, and a wet fleece will rob the body heat.


Aaahh! I see


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Ok well I'm off to make some gluten free pancakes...anyone want some? Lol I'll be back laters...


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

I'll take a short stack please!


----------



## Chadwick

Neighbors: is that guy blow drying a goat??


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well, it looks like it's about to rain, so I'm going to put babies away, and then I have to leave for work...  I'll talk to y'all when I get home from work at like 8 tonight


----------



## fishin816

look at this gorgeous buck

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Chadwick said:


> Neighbors: is that guy blow drying a goat??


:lol: 
Oh I don't even want to know what my neighbors think of me! :lol: :ROFL:


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> :lol:
> Oh I don't even want to know what my neighbors think of me! :lol: :ROFL:


Same here! :lol:

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Haha!


----------



## Chadwick

Hello kccjer haha I beat you here!


----------



## kccjer

Gosh darn! How do you guys keep up with this thread??? I don't check it for 12 hours and there's 30 more pages! And it will probably be another 24 hours before I check it again now. I get to "trade" horses today. My arab and my friends horse are going to him and we're getting Lizzie's show horse back. Jet is going to get broke! So I can ride him and get "broke" LOL


----------



## kccjer

Chadwick said:


> Hello kccjer haha I beat you here!


Yeah, I slept in this morning and had to make cheese and get ready to leave. Doesn't look I'm getting out of here very early tho. LOL Still got to get dressed and go up to parent's and hook up their trailer (mine went with nephew last night cause it has lights...) and then catch horses and load 2.


----------



## Chadwick

I just read the last two pages, and hope I didn't miss anything ultra important!


----------



## Trickyroo

Hey Chadwick , can you change your avatar ? 
It's giving me nightmares :shock:


----------



## Trickyroo

Hey Chadwick :wave: Can you change your avatar ? :question:
It's giving me nightmares :shock:


----------



## Chadwick

Do any of you track barn humidity, or can it cause any problems?


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah I'll change it!


----------



## fishin816

Laura! You came on the Chat Thread!


----------



## Chadwick

I think she just came to tell me to put away my ugly mug! Haha

I don't blame her, you think bed head is bad you should see bed beard!


----------



## kccjer

Hey GoatWhisperer....just to get your jealousy flowing this morning. Here's my pretty boy Jet with a saddle for the first time... Can't wait to get him back and be able to ride him. So hope he's like the rest of his siblings and is gentle and easy to train. I'm killing my friend and "trainer" making him ride an arabian! He's a QH guy all the way!


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Does anyone show bucks? If so, how does that go? Or anyone who shows Boer in general..?


----------



## Trickyroo

He is gorgeous Carmen


----------



## kccjer

Thanks. He is a doll. He's grown since that pic tho. I think he's all legs! That was last summer so he was a 3 yr old. Finally getting him to the trainer to get him actually broke. He's gonna learn to work cows.


----------



## Trickyroo

Chadwick said:


> I think she just came to tell me to put away my ugly mug! Haha
> 
> I don't blame her, you think bed head is bad you should see bed beard!


Yep :coffee2: It did keep me away though , to be totally honest


----------



## Chadwick

Haha, that's like asking a truck guy to drive a sporty Mazda or something.


----------



## kccjer

Chadwick said:


> Haha, that's like asing a truck guy to drive a sporty Mazda or something.


hehe yep, exactly! And then I really impressed him by trading the mini off for a Arab/appaloosa...he don't care for appy's either. LMAO


----------



## Chadwick

You should have said something, I don't want to keep anyone from doing anything they want, now I feel bad.


----------



## Trickyroo

fishin816 said:


> Laura! You came on the Chat Thread!


:leap: I have been busy lately I guess , its hard enough trying to keep up with ya'll and to try to keep up with this ongoing thread , i found completely impossible , for me anyways , 
I check in on you guys from time to time and like posts just to let you know I'm around


----------



## Trickyroo

Chadwick said:


> You should have said something, I don't want to keep anyone from doing anything they want, now I feel bad.


Oh geez , I'm kidding with ya 
I can't keep up with this thread !  Ive given myself a migraine trying to keep up with everyone so i finally admitted defeat and gave up , lol.


----------



## fishin816

Sooooooo..... Lets talk about....... GOATS


----------



## Chadwick

Ok good, I don't want to be a bother. If I do something that's bothersome you guys feel free to tell me.


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

fishin816 said:


> Sooooooo..... Lets talk about....... GOATS


Now, whats the fun in that on a website devoted primarily to goats? Get with it, Cade.


----------



## nchen7

Chad, I don't have angoras, but I don't clip and it gets pretty rainy here. They get mud on themselves, but I found if u let the mud dry, it kid of falls off them...

Its misting/raining on and off today. Everyone is stuck in the pen. They hate these days...


----------



## fishin816

SMB Syndey...... I know you are lurking around...... You just liked my post...... Come out come out wherever you are....


----------



## fishin816

SMB_GoatHerd said:


> Now, whats the fun in that on a website devoted primarily to goats? Get with it, Cade.


THERE YOU ARE! hihihihihihi


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

fishin816 said:


> SMB Syndey...... I know you are lurking around...... You just liked my post...... Come out come out wherever you are....


Cade, I'm always around! :shock:


----------



## fishin816

I am extremely terrified now


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

2 more days until the online catalog comes out!!!! I'm so excited. :leap:


----------



## fishin816

*whispers in the wind*...... she is goooonnnneeee


----------



## fishin816

STOP RUINING MY POSTS!!! lol


SMB_GoatHerd said:


> 2 more days until the online catalog comes out!!!! I'm so excited. :leap:


----------



## fishin816

SHE mustbegone


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

fishin816 said:


> STOP RUINING MY POSTS!!! lol


I thought it was emoji day, not big font day..?


----------



## fishin816

SMB_GoatHerd said:


> I thought it was emoji day, not big font day..?


WELLmyiPADisdeadso i amonthelaptop


----------



## fishin816

I am gonna stop these fonts before Lacie catches me


----------



## fishin816

WHERE DID YOU GO SYDNEY??? whhhhhheeeerrrrreee???????


----------



## fishin816

I must have been abandoned....... *sniffle* *cry* weaps* *booohhhoooobooo*


----------



## Trickyroo

Chadwick said:


> Ok good, I don't want to be a bother. If I do something that's bothersome you guys feel free to tell me.


Don't worry about that , well probably beat you up regardless :lol:
You know we are all "good eggs" here :cheers:


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Cade, you gotta be on your toes...


----------



## fishin816

Code:


"good eggs"




Trickyroo said:


> Don't worry about that , well probably beat you up regardless :lol:
> You know we are all "good eggs" here :cheers:


Maybe not ALL of us! :ROFL::ROFL::ROFL: Just kidding!


----------



## fishin816

I am gonna eat lunch now...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

fishin816 said:


> I am gonna stop these fonts before Lacie catches me


Too late Cade!  You know I read every page


----------



## fishin816

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Too late Cade!  You know I read every page


Hi Lacie....... So I assume you have been lurking around too?


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

kccjer said:


> Hey GoatWhisperer....just to get your jealousy flowing this morning. Here's my pretty boy Jet with a saddle for the first time... Can't wait to get him back and be able to ride him. So hope he's like the rest of his siblings and is gentle and easy to train. I'm killing my friend and "trainer" making him ride an arabian! He's a QH guy all the way!


Awww yeah you succeeded in making me jealous lolz! He is really cute...just a little guy!!
Haha that's funny!! I honestly don't know why some ppl have such a dislike for Arabians...!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

Lacie's lurking everywhere....all the time.... LOL


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Mother I'm hoooooome!!! Lol I'm back guys  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

I am

STILL

trapped in the house......


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

This is my favorite FAVORITE Stallion  Marajj...









Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

wow...that's one super pretty and fancy horse!


----------



## fishin816

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> This is my favorite FAVORITE Stallion  Marajj...
> 
> View attachment 61986
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


He looks pretty...... What do they look for in horses conformation wise?


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

fishin816 said:


> He looks pretty...... What do they look for in horses conformation wise?


Lol no idea...only know goats when it comes to conformation...although I love the arch of his neck and his face...its not like crazy dished...

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## sassykat6181

Chad the barn looks great!!!!


----------



## fishin816

sassykat6181 said:


> Chad the barn looks great!!!!


Katrina is in the building!


----------



## COgoatLover25

kccjer said:


> Hey GoatWhisperer....just to get your jealousy flowing this morning. Here's my pretty boy Jet with a saddle for the first time... Can't wait to get him back and be able to ride him. So hope he's like the rest of his siblings and is gentle and easy to train. I'm killing my friend and "trainer" making him ride an arabian! He's a QH guy all the way!


What his bloodlines ?

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> He looks pretty...... What do they look for in horses conformation wise?


It differs between breeds but generally you want good straight legs good pasterns , good bite and good feet.

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## COgoatLover25

I'm winning on the last person to post here wins thread!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So, Emma, Roo got big didn't she?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Might have some/a baby(ies) from Babette in the morning  Ligs are softening


----------



## ksalvagno

Lacie - can't believe how big Roo is. What a cutie! Looks too cute to be trouble.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Who's roo?


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I know, she's getting big! 

Roo is my tiny Heeler pup.


----------



## fishin816

I need a pic of that puppy! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I know, she's getting big!
> 
> Roo is my tiny Heeler pup.


Oh, you should post pic 

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> So, Emma, Roo got big didn't she?


A lot bigger than at Christmas time.  She's adorably vicious.


----------



## sassykat6181

fishin816 said:


> Katrina is in the building!


Hahaha! I was popping in to catch up....you guys sure talk an awful lot about nothing lol

Moved in 6 new does today. My friend, a local ND breeder, has to have both knees replaced and asked me to take his herd. Did I mention 5 of them are due in May! The three bucks will be moved next week, two are Rosasharn and one is Phoenix Rising. I'll get pix after our 4 days of rain


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Roo is on page 3031 you guys  I did indeed post pictures of her


----------



## fishin816

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Roo is on page 3031 you guys  I did indeed post pictures of her


I do recall you posting that picture&#8230;

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

sassykat6181 said:


> Hahaha! I was popping in to catch up....you guys sure talk an awful lot about nothing lol
> 
> Moved in 6 new does today. My friend, a local ND breeder, has to have both knees replaced and asked me to take his herd. Did I mention 5 of them are due in May! The three bucks will be moved next week, two are Rosasharn and one is Phoenix Rising. I'll get pix after our 4 days of rain


WHAT?!?!? That is a deal Katrina!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, I just checked no awesome and free goats here either!


----------



## sassykat6181

It was indeed a good deal for me  not sure how much you "out of New England" folks know, but the does are all Hames & Axle, which are really nice too. 

My herd of 9 basically doubled overnight  9 does due April - May. I am going to be inundated with kids! I might be checking into the looney bin shortly


----------



## fishin816

So your new goats come from the Rosasharn lines? 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## sassykat6181

Yes. Here is the website, it says their foundation goats were Rosasharn

http://www.hamesaxle.com/GoatMain.html


----------



## Chadwick

You know, after looking at that site, I am concerned that you might be overwhelmed, well just stop over and take some of that weight of your shoulders!!! Hahahaha


----------



## COgoatLover25

Chadwick said:


> You know, after looking at that site, I am concerned that you might be overwhelmed, well just stop over and take some of that weight of your shoulders!!! Hahahaha


Chad, I don't want you to be overwhelmed either. So you can just pass them on to me ! Great solution huh?

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## nchen7

Katrina, which does did you get?


----------



## Chadwick

Thanks COgoatlover that's so thoughtful of you!!!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Ok Chad here is the creeper I was tellin you about. They used to own a feed store and used these old giant feed bins that the bags of grain were shipped in. They simply flipped it upside down cut to holes in it and traced them with duct tape do the babies wouldn't be cut by the metal. Also cut a couple holes in the top to string heat lights into. And of course they put a pan of grain in there as well. 









Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

My sleepy boys and more baby pictures lol  and Kitty  love the one with a piece of straw in her mouth 









































Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Ok, that's cool, looks like a good solution too. Does anyone know why it got the name creep feeder? Less important but you know.


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Megan, your Boers are beautiful!


----------



## Chadwick

Are boers always happy? They look like they are always smiling!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

SMB_GoatHerd said:


> Megan, your Boers are beautiful!


Thank youuu! That's a real compliment since we are just getting started.  *hugz* lol The girls are growing beautifully!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Chadwick said:


> Are boers always happy? They look like they are always smiling!


Haha!! I'm not sure but our boys smile a lot  I haven't known many angry boers lol

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Chadwick said:


> Thanks COgoatlover that's so thoughtful of you!!!


I thought so  How does everybody like my new avatar???


----------



## sassykat6181

Those boers are so cute!!!!!

The does I got are on this website
http://littlebrooklittles.com/our-goats.html

Corona, harlequin, poppins, Bella, carousel and mocha (not sure they're all pictured) they're all 4 yrs old

The bucks are Rebuttal, Beekman and Loki


----------



## COgoatLover25

OMG ...How many did you get?


----------



## sassykat6181

COgoatLover25 said:


> Chad, I don't want you to be overwhelmed either. So you can just pass them on to me ! Great solution huh?
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


I'm so happy there are such thoughtful people on here! We can all share. I'm always down for trades


----------



## COgoatLover25

sassykat6181 said:


> I'm so happy there are such thoughtful people on here! We can all share. I'm always down for trades


Want to trade for a pig? lol


----------



## sassykat6181

COgoatLover25 said:


> OMG ...How many did you get?


6 does, 5 of them due in May. They all had triplets last year. And 3 bucks

I have 4 of my own due in late April-May. Ok.....I'm overwhelmed! Who wants to come live with me?


----------



## sassykat6181

COgoatLover25 said:


> Want to trade for a pig? lol


Tempting, but my freezer is still full from the ones we raised last summer


----------



## COgoatLover25

sassykat6181 said:


> Tempting, but my freezer is still full from the ones we raised last summer


Yeah, but these are special ;-) They're Mulefoots and they are absolutely the BEST TASTING hog !!!

Look at this link  http://www.grit.com/animals/mulefoot-pork-wins-blind-taste-test.aspx#axzz2f0fTHEc9


----------



## COgoatLover25

sassykat6181 said:


> 6 does, 5 of them due in May. They all had triplets last year. And 3 bucks
> 
> I have 4 of my own due in late April-May. Ok.....I'm overwhelmed! Who wants to come live with me?


ME!!! Just kidding lol


----------



## sassykat6181

Hmmm mine aren't on that list. They'd have been number one for sure!! We had Berkshire/Hampshire cross. Must be a New England thing I suppose. So good though and the bacon......mmmmmm! Ok I'm hungry now


----------



## COgoatLover25

sassykat6181 said:


> Hmmm mine aren't on that list. They'd have been number one for sure!! We had Berkshire/Hampshire cross. Must be a New England thing I suppose. So good though and the bacon......mmmmmm! Ok I'm hungry now


You know you wanna , I'll take a goat off your hands and you take a pig off mine :wink:


----------



## Chadwick

Well, you are both lucky and helpful, if I get old and my knees go I hope I have a good neighbor to bequeath my animals to, and know that they will be well cared for.


----------



## kccjer

COgoatLover25 said:


> What his bloodlines ?
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


I'm not home...I'll post it tomorrow.

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## COgoatLover25

kccjer said:


> I'm not home...I'll post it tomorrow.
> 
> Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


Could you PM it to me too, incase I don't see it on here ?


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

I would like to allow you guys to enjoy these pictures. 
The first is Cece's doe this year.
The second is Idzi, the wether we're keeping.
Third, is my dairy beef calf, Sailor.
Fourth, is my sister and I showing 5 years ago. (I'm on the left, sister on the right)
Lastly, are my dairy beef from 2012, General (the black one) and Sargent (the white one).
Enjoy!


----------



## sassykat6181

Chadwick said:


> Well, you are both lucky and helpful, if I get old and my knees go I hope I have a good neighbor to bequeath my animals to, and know that they will be well cared for.


My friend is very appreciative  and he's only a few miles up the road so he's happy to be able to visit often


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Babette is getting closer.... by midnight maybe...


----------



## Emzi00

I should be the first one to get pictures.... even if she has them in the wee hours of the morning...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh Emma, you'll get them first, you should have known that! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

I should've known a lot of things! :lol:


----------



## Chadwick

If you can get a goat person to trade a pig for a goat, you need to be a high end salesperson!


----------



## goatygirl

We got the kidding shed done today! 
The day is getting closer!!!


----------



## sassykat6181

Chadwick said:


> If you can get a goat person to trade a pig for a goat, you need to be a high end salesperson!


I am kinda considering it  anyone raise their own beef?????


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Katrina who is the Phoenix Rising boy out of? I couldn't find him in ADGA genetics...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

sassykat6181 said:


> I am kinda considering it  anyone raise their own beef?????


I want to!! Just no land for it


----------



## fishin816

I wanna raise meat chickens… 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

A friend of mine raised several this year, first year, did really well, they put one away for the family and sold the others halved. He was happy.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Chadwick said:


> If you can get a goat person to trade a pig for a goat, you need to be a high end salesperson!


So you'd need my top negotiator skills? :lol: I trade pigs for goats all the time! :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie, the dog-thing in despicable me reminds me of Roo..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Lacie, the dog-thing in despicable me reminds me of Roo..


:lol:


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Hahaha I love Despicable ME!! I always look at my wethers as my minions lol they are always fighting with each other, follow me everywhere, and are extremely obnoxious. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, I've never seen that movie.


----------



## Emzi00

It's on tv right now, neither have I. I just watched tangled for the first time too. But the thing has wicked teeth.


----------



## Emzi00

...


----------



## goathiker

...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

THAT is what reminds you of Roo? :lol: :slapfloor:


----------



## Emzi00

See the teeth?


----------



## sassykat6181

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Katrina who is the Phoenix Rising boy out of? I couldn't find him in ADGA genetics...


 Dorcas and Dills XM Kid Rock (listed under bucks on ice) I think he's only registered with AGS right now, but when I transfer him, I'll reg with ADGA too


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

sassykat6181 said:


> Dorcas and Dills XM Kid Rock (listed under bucks on ice) I think he's only registered with AGS right now, but when I transfer him, I'll reg with ADGA too


Oh very nice! I have a Dorcas grandson and had a reservation on her last year  pretty doe  and Kid Rock has one heckuva daughter (GCH Phoenix Farm Rock Candy)


----------



## sassykat6181

fishin816 said:


> I wanna raise meat chickens&#8230;
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


 I have 20 Cornish Cross in the brooder now. They've doubled in size in the past week. Should be ready to butcher by 9-10 weeks old. *guess I better get that vacuum sealer pretty soon


----------



## sassykat6181

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Oh very nice! I have a Dorcas grandson and had a reservation on her last year  pretty doe  and Kid Rock has one heckuva daughter (GCH Phoenix Farm Rock Candy)


Beekman is a great looking buck! There will be kids from him in this batch of does I got today. Can't wait to see 

Dorcas had a single doeling this year (AI)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh cool! Now I'll have to come by to see these kids  lol!

Yep, she did last year too, bred to Uproar.


----------



## COgoatLover25

sassykat6181 said:


> I have 20 Cornish Cross in the brooder now. They've doubled in size in the past week. Should be ready to butcher by 9-10 weeks old. *guess I better get that vacuum sealer pretty soon


Cornish crosses have sort of a ... Rubbery taste to say the least not trying to down them but it's just a fact. We've had more luck raising the Red Rangers

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## sassykat6181

We'll see how it goes....got these guys at TSC. If theyre not great, then we'll order something from a hatchery (if theres a next time  ) I like to know where my food comes from and how it was treated


----------



## sassykat6181

Seriously.....who would show this goat????? And what the heck happened to her udder?


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Lol! You shoulda seen the buck someone tried to show last summer...the judge was speechless as to what to say about him...his sack hung by loose skin all the way below his hocks he was so thin O.O 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

sassykat6181 said:


> Seriously.....who would show this goat????? And what the heck happened to her udder?


Uumm... Eek!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, aside from the udder, I don't see a reason not to show her...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well, aside from the udder, I don't see a reason not to show her...


I was 'eeking' at her udder... Though, her body doesn't look to horrible.. It's hard to really tell that front the pic..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, I know. It's not the worst udder I have seen though, in comparison to some I've seen, that _is_ a show udder! :slapfloor:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So, what'd you all have for dinner? 

I'm in food coma status... I had turkey, mashed potatoes, gravy, the whole nine yards :yum:


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Ummm I had a sandwich and salad lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! I've seen some mighty scary ones too! Lol!

I had hot dogs and toaster strudels lol
And that sounds delish Lacie!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Headed to bed.. Night all


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

A salad would have been good, or the toaster strudels! :yum:

Was it by chance, a root beer salad? :slapfloor: :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Night skyla :wave:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> A salad would have been good, or the toaster strudels! :yum:
> 
> Was it by chance, a root beer salad? :slapfloor: :lol:


I had a salad for lunch 

Strawberry and cream cheese flavor to boot :yum:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:drool:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :drool:


:laugh: agreed!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Night skyla :wave:


Night  :wave:

Looks like I've got Chase sold  someone is coming to pick him up tomorrow


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Awesome! 

Tomorrow is _finally_ gonna be the day Goober goes! :GAAH: There's always been something in the way, but gosh darn it, him, his little brother, and the triplet Oberhasli kids HAVE TO GO! Then that'll clear out the kid pen, for the baby boers once they're old enough


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Lol nope it wasn't a root beer salad XD Just a normal..salad... lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ok then, lol. I wouldn't necessarily recommend a root beer salad... But it wasn't bad :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh wow, that late already! See y'all, I'm off to milk!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Wow, I hate asthma attacks so much.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Scottyhorse said:


> Wow, I hate asthma attacks so much.


I used to have those when I was younger...stopped when I went off dairy...


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Oh and I'm not saying you should! lol I was just being kinda random...


----------



## Scottyhorse

I will never be dairy free :lol: I love cheese and milk too much :lol: Tonight it was because of the cold air and the hay... I was down at the barn when it happened.. Not a good place for one!  Was coughing so hard I was starting to gag like I was going to puke..


----------



## goathiker

I had a Liverwurst sandwich. Saturday is "fend for yourself cause I ain't cooking" day.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Scottyhorse said:


> I will never be dairy free :lol: I love cheese and milk too much :lol: Tonight it was because of the cold air and the hay... I was down at the barn when it happened.. Not a good place for one!  Was coughing so hard I was starting to gag like I was going to puke..


Haha oh dear I shouldn't be laughing but picturing it in my head is kinda funny! I'm sorry about that though...no fun :-/

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

Well, now that I am breathing right, I can chuckle about me speed walking, hacking, and trying to get up to the house fast enough


----------



## Scottyhorse

Anyone find it odd when moms rattle off all the great qualities their son has to you? :shock:


----------



## sassykat6181

Icky nasty rain, I don't want to get out of bed! Too bad my kids don't feel the same....they climbed in with us at 630


----------



## nchen7

LOL. parents never get to sleep in ever, do they?


----------



## sassykat6181

Nope. And hubby was up early for a shoot. Hmmm....maybe he woke them up lol


----------



## sassykat6181

This is so funny! What happens when kids write the script and narrate the adults acting. Lmao

http://blog.petflow.com/this-is-the...-kids-write-scripts-for-grownups-im-obsessed/


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Im so tired...  who wants to come milk my goats for me??? It's only three! And they are all good on the stand! Mazie only kicks once in a whole lol!!


----------



## Emzi00

Skyla, I thought you might like to know that I found a lamancha that I like....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Skyla, I thought you might like to know that I found a lamancha that I like....


You did what?! Lol! Let me see! I wanna see it


----------



## Emzi00

GCH South-Fork H Cayenne 4*M.  Give me a bit for a pic...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> GCH South-Fork H Cayenne 4*M.  Give me a bit for a pic...


South-Fork is very nice  promise has some in her 

Edit: very pretty doe


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ugh... I have to get up now... I have paperwork to get ready before tho lady comes... I don't want to look out the window... Then I'll see rain.. :sigh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

sassykat6181 said:


> This is so funny! What happens when kids write the script and narrate the adults acting. Lmao
> 
> http://blog.petflow.com/this-is-the...-kids-write-scripts-for-grownups-im-obsessed/


ROFL!!! That's way too funny!! Haha!


----------



## Emzi00

My dad just made a comment about how eager I was to talk to a guy I've never met about goats, but how reluctant I am to call my grandma about a horse. :lol: I think he's finally figuring me out...


----------



## nchen7

Skyla, I'll come help milk....although if I hopped on a plane today I still won't get there until like tomorrow morning......

I miss milking. I haven't had to for months now. Missy's udder is starting to look super cute. I can't wait to get to milk her! those FF udders are sooo cute!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! You'd be a tad late  :laugh:

How exciting!! 

Ugg!! There is like an inch of water in my barn! My big stall was SOAKED and the aisle way! Grr!! So now I have like 3/4 a bag of shavings spread out all over the floor and this lady is coming to pick up Chase and it's a mess out there! :hair:


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Well, not very talkative today, eh? Anyways, good afternoon!


----------



## nchen7

i had a nap. *yawn*


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

A nap sounds nice


----------



## nchen7

it was nice. we got home late last night. it was a friend's bday party. I'm so grouchy when i don't get enough sleep.

Skyla, so someone finally purchased Chase?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I get grouchy too.. But I can't take naps  makes me mad!

Yah, they just emailed and said they would be here at three  so that's good


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

How do you guys get a link into your signature?


----------



## nchen7

oh congrats! i knew you were trying hard to sell him.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks 
Yah, I'm gonna miss him though lol! It's harder to sell the boys.. They don't have udders to make me want to sell them lol! (I.e. a bad udder)


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: I find it WAY harder to sell my does, especially the grown ones!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Today's the big day!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :lol: I find it WAY harder to sell my does, especially the grown ones!


Well yah.. My mom kept telling me to sell Brookie... There was no way I could do that! But all my other does I've sold didn't have the best udders so it was easier..


----------



## COgoatLover25

Scottyhorse said:


> Today's the big day!


Getting your new horse ??? Make sure you post pics!

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> Today's the big day!


You going to get the TB today?


----------



## Emzi00

Hey Lacie, I'll trade you a hoho for a Babette baby....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Hey Lacie, I'll trade you a hoho for a Babette baby....


:chin: Hmmm.....depending on what she has.... I may take you up on the offer.
onder:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:ROFL: :lol: :slapfloor:


----------



## Emzi00

You could probably fit a baby goat in a large flat rate box... onder: :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> You could probably fit a baby goat in a large flat rate box... onder: :lol:


ROFL!! Oh my! Till it starts screaming! Lol!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: Did you know, I once price checked what it would cost to send an envelope/letter to Kristi and have it get there by noon if I brought it in at 6am... the price was close to $1000 :ROFL: :slapfloor: Uh, no thank you, I'll just drive over! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> ROFL!! Oh my! Till it starts screaming! Lol!


Darn children's toys, and their constant loudness!  :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Gas prices may be high, but not that high! :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Darn children's toys, and their constant loudness!  :lol:


:ROFL: :lol: that works I suppose


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well fooey, I have to go milk... At least it's sunny today!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :lol: Did you know, I once price checked what it would cost to send an envelope/letter to Kristi and have it get there by noon if I brought it in at 6am... the price was close to $1000 :ROFL: :slapfloor: Uh, no thank you, I'll just drive over! :lol:


ROFL! That's insane!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well fooey, I have to go milk... At least it's sunny today!


Don't rub it in!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Yeah, we're getting the horse today


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Whoo!!


----------



## Emzi00

Awesome Sydney!!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Thanks guys, I'm really excited


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> ROFL!! Oh my! Till it starts screaming! Lol!


If it fits, it ships! It says nothing about being alive..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

SMB_GoatHerd said:


> If it fits, it ships! It says nothing about being alive..


Too shay! :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> Thanks guys, I'm really excited


We will need pics


----------



## Scottyhorse

Of course!


----------



## COgoatLover25

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> We will need pics


I second that!

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## fishin816

Hi guys! Bye guys! I have lots of stuff to do today&#8230; see ya tonight! Here is my puppy that I will be getting








Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

Cutie!

Just made a waiting thread for Carolina


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> Hi guys! Bye guys! I have lots of stuff to do today&#8230; see ya tonight! Here is my puppy that I will be getting
> View attachment 62118
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Cute, see ya Cade!

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Why is she on the roof, Cade? :scratch:


----------



## Scottyhorse

I was wondering that too :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, it may finally be sunny, but it's still criminal coat weather :sigh: :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

So, Billie has this whole "impressive style and graceful walk" thing down.... when she's not busy being a brat.


----------



## Emzi00

The high tomorrow is 58° :greengrin:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:laugh: It's that warm here 

Don't you just love it when they walk like that? :greengrin: None of the kids born this year "simply walk" they strut, and take slow, extra long strides. It's magnificent! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

The sun's out here today, so it feels really warm. T shirt weather. :greengrin:

I love it.  She felt the need to be a drama queen though. :lol: And she posed all pretty like, I should've taken a picture and sent it to you.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I have those moments all the time, it's always when I don't have my phone to take a picture though, and it irritates me! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Moon's udder is finally evening out  Stupid babies and only nursing one side :GAAH:


----------



## Emzi00

She _always_ stops when I pull out my phone, that's what irritates me. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Or they run off! I know all too well.... those are the times when it warrants crawling in the dirt


----------



## Emzi00

I don't have any dirt to crawl in, just mud, poop, and water! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:slapfloor:


----------



## Emzi00

Really, I'm quite ashamed of how their pen looks right now. :lol: I think we'll be bringing in a load of sand... I swear, you can't find anywhere on our property that isn't a low spot. It doesn't help that half of our land is a floodplain by the river. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

My goat pens look like swamps, except for the grass... that part looks like grass :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Mine looks like poop... lots and lots of poop... except for the part with water, that part looks like poop soup....


----------



## sassykat6181

Poop soup.....I almost spit out my drink!!!! Flooded in our barn, too much rain and snow melt. The ducks would've been in their glory, the stall they were in looks like a pond. Grrrr


----------



## nchen7

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well, it may finally be sunny, but it's still criminal coat weather :sigh: :lol:


isn't it criminal coat weather for you all year round?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

sassykat6181 said:


> Poop soup.....I almost spit out my drink!!!! Flooded in our barn, too much rain and snow melt. The ducks would've been in their glory, the stall they were in looks like a pond. Grrrr


Sounds like my barn! We flooded too.. My poor milkers were in an icky mess when I walked out this morning!


----------



## fishin816

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Why is she on the roof, Cade? :scratch:


She isnt&#8230; i beleive it is a dog house

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

Does ANYONE know where Ceasers Villa is located?!?!? Oh and I officially like Little Tots Estate goaties… and I want a goat from them in the future. As well as Ceasers Villa but I cant find a website! Grrr!!!!!!! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I don't think they are around anymore Cade.. All I see of them are older goats...


----------



## NubianFan

Well I am back, I went to the Irish Pub but I didn't end up drinking anything because it was lunch time. I also saw a fire and water fountain, shopped and for the most part had a good time. There were a few hiccups but nothing I didn't survive. Glad to be home and dad had to move the goats while I was gone because apparently the stinkers got out and were following him around the farm being more or less his constant shadows... :slapfloor: So they are back in the back pen which they HATE because they can't see everything that is going on, and Daffy is in heat so there is a lot of complaining coming from the back right now, but I took them some honey suckle vine, green leaves, and privet hedge limbs and that has shut them up for a while.


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I don't think they are around anymore Cade.. All I see of them are older goats...


Great&#8230; all the good ones are retired now&#8230; Ceasers Villa an Gay Mor were some of my favorites&#8230; now I cant get goats from them! Cry cry cry

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Hey guys!  yes I'm still alive lol...course you prolly dont care XD I've been out burning blackberries most of the day...oh and good news!! They got the white roofing up on the barn...picture later.  red siding is next...


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

Those are the does I like from LTE. Their udders are pretty gorgeous too… 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

This one too&#8230; she is gorgeous

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

What do you guys think of them? The first two are my favs. Grace and Cyclamen.


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

fishin816 said:


> Great&#8230; all the good ones are retired now&#8230; Ceasers Villa an Gay Mor were some of my favorites&#8230; now I cant get goats from them! Cry cry cry
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Some herds still work on the older lines  my doe Ellie, her dams side is all older lines  and then if you use AI it helps too


----------



## sassykat6181

I can't wait til my girls kid so I can post pics and let Cade drool. Lol


----------



## Emzi00

fishin816 said:


> Great&#8230; all the good ones are retired now&#8230; Ceasers Villa an Gay Mor were some of my favorites&#8230; now I cant get goats from them! Cry cry cry
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


If we're going to complain about amazing herds that are no longer around..... I need to bring up Sodium Oaks.  They're probably the only reason I'm interested in AI.


----------



## Emzi00

I hurt. Man, I'm stuffed. And I only ate half of that too.... I guess it's because I don't eat a lot in general, but jeez, thought I could handle it.


----------



## sassykat6181

Silly phone double posted


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

sassykat6181 said:


> I can't wait til my girls kid so I can post pics and let Cade drool. Lol


:laugh: I'll be droolin too!


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Good news! Tuesday the online catalog comes out for the True Colors Boer Goat Sale!!! So excited!! :leap::stars::wahoo::clap:


----------



## NubianFan

half of what Emma?


----------



## Emzi00

Half of a humongous burger. :laugh:


----------



## NubianFan

Oh... it must've been humongous if half of it stuffed you!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Leslie! You're alive!! :stars: :wahoo: :leap: :dance:


----------



## NubianFan

Yeah been gone out of state for two days, but I was only four hours away in reality. LOL Just a mini vacation.


----------



## Emzi00

What's gotten into you, Lacie? Need someone to talk to about your problems...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, no Emma, I just like to keep tabs on these things. If one of you pops up deceased... I need to know  

Well, glad you're back now  So what's on the menu? :yum:


----------



## Emzi00

Well, none of y'all are allowed to die yet, I forbid it....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I make no promises  

We'll see if death is in my near future tomorrow  I have a doctors appointment, first one in like... 10 years... just you know, regular checkup and such :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Well seeing as how we stopped at a Mexican restaurant and pigged out on our way home, I'd say nothing. :slapfloor: I will probably just snack if I get hungry and let kid snack or fix herself a sandwich or s ramen dinner.


----------



## Emzi00

Hope everything is well with you.... and your daughter, hope she's okay too....
But really, if you die, I'm going to make you come back... because I'm making it quite clear that none of that is allowed.


----------



## NubianFan

I; for one, am glad Emma is forbidding death.  Maybe she has more influence with the big guy than I do. I want to be here a while longer myself and there are times I wonder if I am gonna last much longer.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You ate without me! *sniffle* You didn't even save me any! :tears:

:lol: It's ok, I still have leftover turkey and stuff, I'll live


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Hope everything is well with you.... and your daughter, hope she's okay too....
> But really, if you die, I'm going to make you come back... because I'm making it quite clear that none of that is allowed.


Thank you, I hope so too. Hopefully nothing is severely wrong, and all will be fine!


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> You ate without me! *sniffle* You didn't even save me any! :tears:
> 
> :lol: It's ok, I still have leftover turkey and stuff, I'll live


I can send you half a burger and half a steak, some stuffed mushrooms too... :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Do you like Mexican food Lacie? Of course you do I remember you talking about making enchiladas or something unbelievably tasty. I had beef enchilada, beef burrito, rice and beans and salsa and chips. My daughter and mom had taco salads. They were being good. I suffer from no such affliction.....


----------



## Emzi00

Eww.... *gag* Mexican *gag*


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I love Mexican food! I make enchiladas, and fried rice whenever I have the option :yum: :drool: Or fajitas 

And habenero salsa


----------



## NubianFan

I got to see wolves yesterday, gray wolves up close and fairly personal. they were beautiful and HUGE


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie, I'm contemplating disowning you..... Mexican is nasty.....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, I might disown you, because it's delicious  Maybe you just have crappy Mexican food out there?


----------



## Emzi00

We just have crappy food in general out here. :lol: But Mexican isn't exactly impressive out here....


----------



## NubianFan

oh no one is disowning anyone. LOL maybe disown cruddy mexican food.


----------



## Emzi00

I wouldn't disown Lacie, she's the only knowledgeable goat person that I have the number of saved in my phone.... I'd die if I disowned her :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Fine.... I could have done it though.... with no remorse... :ROFL:

Yeah, don't blame me for liking my _great_ Mexican food cooking skills, blame the chefs out there!

Agreed? :hi5:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Fine.... I could have done it though.... with no remorse... :ROFL:
> 
> Yeah, don't blame me for liking my _great_ Mexican food cooking skills, blame the chefs out there!
> 
> Agreed? :hi5:


Agreed :hi5: , but I'll have to see these great Mexican food cooking skills of yours someday, just to see if I really just don't like Mexican food. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So the little weirdos are now going through 4.5 gallons of milk a day.... Babette needs to hurry up and freshen! Or something...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Agreed :hi5: , but I'll have to see these great Mexican food cooking skills of yours someday, just to see if I really just don't like Mexican food. :lol:


You sure you could handle it? I have some pretty awesome skills  :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Is Babette looking any closer?


----------



## NubianFan

Sooooooo what are those beds called you see in all the arabian themed movies that are just piles of big pillows? I can't find it anywhere....


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> You sure you could handle it? I have some pretty awesome skills  :lol:


I'll grab a glass of water in case I choke...


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> Sooooooo what are those beds called you see in all the arabian themed movies that are just piles of big pillows? I can't find it anywhere....


That, my dear, is what we like to call..... "I have no idea." :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

:doh::laugh:


----------



## Emzi00

Hey Lacie, you should go see how your apprentice did judging..... I need a grade.


----------



## nchen7

no Babette babies yet Lacie?!? she looking close yet?


----------



## Emzi00

Sydney, you know some German, right? 

http://m.youtube.com/?#/watch?v=CQYypFMTQcE


----------



## Scottyhorse

We got the horse home a few hours ago. He is SO TALL! :shock: I've never seen him in person before. It will be a big change going from Scotty to the new guy. And the realization has set in that I will have to sell Scotty now... :tears:


----------



## nchen7

awww!! so bitter sweet Sydney. Congrats, and I'm sorry at the same time. :hug:


----------



## Emzi00

I think Ni said it perfectly, definitely bitter sweet. :hug:


----------



## fishin816

sassykat6181 said:


> I can't wait til my girls kid so I can post pics and let Cade drool. Lol


Will they be under your herd name? Or in the other farm's name? I will be drooling a lot&#8230;

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Very bittersweet, sorry Sydney

Sorry y'all, not reading all those posts, but congrats on reaching 3K!


----------



## Emzi00

Hey Sarah :wave:


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Ta da!! Roof on 









Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey Sara  how's BB?

Whoo! Looking good! Y'all will have to come build one for me after


----------



## Emzi00

But Skyla, I thought I was next on the list  :lol: A barn would be nice....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emma I can't see your post


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Hey Sara  how's BB?
> 
> Whoo! Looking good! Y'all will have to come build one for me after


Haha!! Unfortunately none of us are builders...having a nice guy and his buddies do it 

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well have them come build me one lol!  jk 

My lambar stuff will be here tomorrow  I think lol

Ok.. Bed time for me.. I have a wicked headache..night guys


----------



## sassykat6181

fishin816 said:


> Will they be under your herd name? Or in the other farm's name? I will be drooling a lot&#8230;
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


My girls will be under my farm name and his 5 girls will be under his farm name (I didn't own them before breeding) Honestly though.....my girls are nicer!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Oh by the way, the horses name is Ociola. (I think that's how you spell it) Not sure if I will keep it or not.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Scottyhorse said:


> Oh by the way, the horses name is Ociola. (I think that's how you spell it) Not sure if I will keep it or not.


That's a tongue twister


----------



## sassykat6181

That barn looks awesome!!!! It's coming along so quickly I can never get stuff done that fast


----------



## Scottyhorse

I think I'm getting sick


----------



## goathiker

Osceola is a Creek Indian name. It means black drink crier (warns people of bad water). 
Osceola was the name of the Creek leader of the Seminole Indians during 1813. When one of his wives was stolen by white men and sold into slavery, he vowed revenge and started the second Seminole war.


----------



## goathiker

That's too bad.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

sassykat6181 said:


> That barn looks awesome!!!! It's coming along so quickly I can never get stuff done that fast


Thank you!! Yeah its amaazinnng...I'm so excited!!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Anyone else hooked on Hallmarks When Calls The Heart?? I'm yeah...basically I love Jack... lol XD I can't wait for the next season...


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Osceola is a Creek Indian name. It means black drink crier (warns people of bad water).
> Osceola was the name of the Creek leader of the Seminole Indians during 1813. When one of his wives was stolen by white men and sold into slavery, he vowed revenge and started the second Seminole war.


That spelling makes much more sense! Neat story. I was just out visiting. Poor guy has been eating since he got here. He's a lot less jumpy too. I measured him and he is about 16.3 hands!


----------



## goathiker

Wow, I'd need a step ladder to reach the saddle on him


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'm going to need one too! :shocked:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Ellie was cooking herself in the wheel barrow the other week when it was real sunny out.


----------



## goathiker

Pretty amazing


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Wow Jill! That is amazing!


----------



## ksalvagno

That is amazing.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Where there's a will there's a way


----------



## fishin816

Skyla&#8230; do you recognize this doe?








Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yes I do  TX TwinCreeks R Pretty Noel  I love that doe! I want a kid out of her one day!


----------



## sassykat6181

Closest buck show is 2 hrs away and I have a few does due the same day......bummer  Maybe next year


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

sassykat6181 said:


> Closest buck show is 2 hrs away and I have a few does due the same day......bummer  Maybe next year


That stinks! What show?


----------



## kccjer

COgoatLover25 said:


> What his bloodlines ?
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


Finally getting back here. Daughter is home sick today. :blue: Wind is blowing a hunnerd mile an hour. :sigh:

Anyway....CO IF I had been thinking....his pedigree is on All Breeds. :roll: Here's the link. http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/jet+black+nsf I dunno anything about Arabian bloodlines so no clue if it's good or not. I just know I loved his daddy and all Nisr's babies are just that....big babies. LOL The temperament is super important to me. Jet will be one of Nisr's last because they gelded him and are using him in a feedlot now. :tear:


----------



## COgoatLover25

kccjer said:


> Finally getting back here. Daughter is home sick today. :blue: Wind is blowing a hunnerd mile an hour. :sigh:
> 
> Anyway....CO IF I had been thinking....his pedigree is on All Breeds. :roll: Here's the link. http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/jet+black+nsf I dunno anything about Arabian bloodlines so no clue if it's good or not. I just know I loved his daddy and all Nisr's babies are just that....big babies. LOL The temperament is super important to me. Jet will be one of Nisr's last because they gelded him and are using him in a feedlot now. :tear:


Oh, so he is an Arabian ? For some reason I thought you said he was a quarter horse :wall bang :

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## kccjer

COgoatLover25 said:


> Oh, so he is an Arabian ? For some reason I thought you said he was a quarter horse :wall bang :
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


LOL Nope...Jet is Arabian. Cyclone is thoroughbred. Cowgirl IS a QH and nicely bred... http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/chex+cowgirl+doc Blanca is an araloosa, and I'm suppose to be getting papers on her so she can be registered. She's pretty nicely bred also but neither of HER parents are listed on all breeds so until I can get the papers...

Pic of Cowgirl....not the best pic but it's what we use for 4H records. She was reserve grand mare at our 4H Fair show last year.


----------



## sassykat6181

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> That stinks! What show?


Altamont NY


----------



## sassykat6181

The lady running Sunny Sisters is sending the entry forms


----------



## Scottyhorse

He's all legs right now. Can't wait till he has his weight and muscle back


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Awww he's beautiful!!<3


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer

He's PRETTY! He probably won't get a lot "fatter" than that. He's a tbred...they ARE all legs! LOL He's actually in really good shape! My old Cyclone is dropping weight again but I don't think he's getting the TLC he was earlier in the winter when he was getting about 10 pounds of grain and a flake of the good alfalfa.


----------



## Scottyhorse

He looks a lot better in pictures actually LOL. My mom said he's lost A LOT of weight since she last saw him in November or September. He is really pretty  he's got an amazing gate, too. Right now he's getting two flakes of good alfalfa per day, and I'm hoping to get some rice bran or other grain for him.


----------



## sassykat6181

He's really nice  Congrats!!


----------



## Emzi00

Hey guys :wave:


----------



## COgoatLover25

I like your new horse Scottyhorse!


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Scottyhorse

sassykat6181 said:


> He's really nice  Congrats!!


Thank you


----------



## Scottyhorse

COgoatLover25 said:


> I like your new horse Scottyhorse!
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


Thanks!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> Hey guys :wave:


Hey Emma :wave:


----------



## kccjer

Velociraptors???? Really??? :ROFL: I've just called them "aliens" but I think I like your description better, Emma!


----------



## Emzi00

Hey Sydney, what's up?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Really hoping I can ride today since ITS NOT STORMING! :dance: I can't ride Osceola for about a month though 

How are you?


----------



## Emzi00

kccjer said:


> Velociraptors???? Really??? :ROFL: I've just called them "aliens" but I think I like your description better, Emma!


:laugh: Yes.  I've also determined that Lacie is a velociraptor, because she's old (like a dinosaur  ), and vicious. :lol: But also, very awesome.


----------



## kccjer

Why can't you ride him? He's not that skinny and if you just take it easy and don't ride him on hard ground, he'll be ok. A short ride will also help him to build muscle and, in my humble opinion, they do better with a job anyway.


----------



## kccjer

Emzi00 said:


> :laugh: Yes.  I've also determined that Lacie is a velociraptor, because she's old (like a dinosaur  ), and vicious. :lol: But also, very awesome.


Ok. I'm OUTTA that conversation! Bahahaha I'm guessing I'm older than Lacie so.....


----------



## Emzi00

:lol: It's not storming here either, actually really nice out....

Eh :shrug: You?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Right now he is super jumpy and stressed. My mom wants to ride him first anyways. I will take him for a walk though.


----------



## Emzi00

kccjer said:


> Ok. I'm OUTTA that conversation! Bahahaha I'm guessing I'm older than Lacie so.....


You're maybe couple years older :lol: I forget... Anyway, you can be a tyranosaurous rex.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> :lol: It's not storming here either, actually really nice out....
> 
> Eh :shrug: You?


I'm eating


----------



## COgoatLover25

So was he a racehorse at one time?


----------



## kccjer

Oooohhh....that means I'm bigger and badder! I'll go for that one. hehe


----------



## Scottyhorse

COgoatLover25 said:


> So was he a racehorse at one time?


Yep


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> I'm eating


:yum: Food sounds kinda good....


----------



## Scottyhorse

I can't wait till Spring break!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> :laugh: Yes.  I've also determined that Lacie is a velociraptor, because she's old (like a dinosaur  ), and vicious. :lol: But also, very awesome.


:laugh: Well then!

No Babette babies yet, today is 150. Just a bit more goo, nothing substancial though. She's eating like she never skipped a beat though! 

Still at the doctor's, they're calling for an ultrasound on her heart in two months, they did an EKG or whatever its called, listened to her heart, and they're going to run blood tests next time. So far they say its normal, they cant explain why she's having problems though.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Scottyhorse said:


> Yep


Did he win at all? Is he registered in your name?


----------



## Emzi00

So Lacie, you suddenly show up when I start talking about you? :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Carmen, I think we're the same age, I might be older, not sure :scratch:


----------



## Scottyhorse

COgoatLover25 said:


> Did he win at all? Is he registered in your name?


Yeah, he's earned a lot of money. He's not in my name, no. The sellers are going to send my his papers and then maybe I can transfer them over?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> So Lacie, you suddenly show up when I start talking about you? :lol:


Speak of the devil, and she shall come


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :laugh: Well then!
> 
> No Babette babies yet, today is 150. Just a bit more goo, nothing substancial though. She's eating like she never skipped a beat though!
> 
> Still at the doctor's, they're calling for an ultrasound on her heart in two months, they did an EKG or whatever its called, listened to her heart, and they're going to run blood tests next time. So far they say its normal, they cant explain why she's having problems though.


Good to hear Babette is eating well. 

Hope nothing is substantially wrong and she'll be okay. Anyways, give her tons of hugs for us.


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Speak of the devil, and she shall come


I wouldn't say devil, maybe witch, but not devil.... :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Scottyhorse said:


> Yeah, he's earned a lot of money. He's not in my name, no. The sellers are going to send my his papers and then maybe I can transfer them over?


That's REALLY COOL, I am sooooooooo jealous . Does he have any injuries?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ive been gone since 8am, betcha I'll come back to babette babies 

Probably not but one can hope, she seemed fine when I left.


----------



## kccjer

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Carmen, I think we're the same age, I might be older, not sure :scratch:


Lacie...I'm...gasp...52! Gasp :shocked::shocked: I figure I've earned each and every one of those years along with the pretty silver hair on my head! :laugh:


----------



## Scottyhorse

COgoatLover25 said:


> That's REALLY COOL, I am sooooooooo jealous . Does he have any injuries?


He's got a club foot, but he was born with that. He is not lame at all and we are expecting him to make a fabulous eventing horse for me  I will try and get a picture of his foot later for everyone to see.


----------



## COgoatLover25

kccjer said:


> Lacie...I'm...gasp...52! Gasp :shocked::shocked: I figure I've earned each and every one of those years along with the pretty silver hair on my head! :laugh:


Hey kccjer!!!!!!! Here's your Arbians dad!!!!!!! Hes pretty!!!!!

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...5IGQAg&usg=AFQjCNGfKFjDhhd544k0KdPsSRMqPF4DGg


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

kccjer said:


> Lacie...I'm...gasp...52! Gasp :shocked::shocked: I figure I've earned each and every one of those years along with the pretty silver hair on my head! :laugh:


I'm not confirming that we're the same age, but I'm not denying it either  :lol: 
:hi5:


----------



## goathiker

When I was a teenager one of my neighbors got a running Quarter Horse that had been hit with a gate and wouldn't start anymore. They couldn't get him loaded in the gates  
That horse could fly. We'd take him to the beach and just go over everything in his path. It was fun!!!


----------



## kccjer

COgoatLover25 said:


> Hey kccjer!!!!!!! Here's your Arbians dad!!!!!!! Hes pretty!!!!!




Yep, that would be Nisr!! He was gorgeous!! Brandy doesn't own him anymore. She wasn't using him as a stud and had him gelded. Then transferred ownership to her ex. Sigh... He was awesome! Did you look at any of the other horses on there? I so want a foal out of Wessel! He's absolutely AWESOME! Brandy rides him all the time....trail rides, shows, etc. I may look at breeding my little Araloosa filly to him when she's older (obviously...since she's just a year LOL)


----------



## Scottyhorse

You know, I am looking at all these Arabs... Mine is not like them :lol: He would look better if he didn't crib!


----------



## Emzi00

These are for Lacie


----------



## kccjer

I so want a calico! I love em...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> These are for Lacie


Of all the animals out there, you pick the cats! :angry: 
:ROFL: In other news but still on topic... I have 4 catlings  :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

We probably wouldn't have kept her if she didn't look so pretty, the spoiled little wild brat! :lol: The other one is mine, she's pretty fancy looking too.


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Of all the animals out there, you pick the cats! :angry:
> :ROFL: In other news but still on topic... I have 4 catlings  :lol:


Well, the goats weren't feeling very photogenic today! :lol:

Catlings. :slapfloor: Oh gosh... do we get any pictures?


----------



## Emzi00

Oh, and if you didn't see it, that's Michigan grass in the background.... brown.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sure, when I get home. I don't have any pictures of them right now, I know, shocking right?
Yes, Catlings


----------



## sassykat6181

Here's a quick pic of the new girls checking out last nights slushy mess


----------



## Emzi00

So shocking Lacie :ROFL: I've heard of these catlings before, and I agree that "kittens" just isn't right... :lol:


----------



## goathiker

They're actually evil space warriors sent to destroy humans from within.


----------



## Emzi00

Fine, Lacie, have some other critters...


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Here's our baby girls!! Again...sorry I enjoy bombing photos of baby goats on ppl...lol Kitty is putting weight back on nicely...almost looks like she is still pregnant...she hardly lost anything when she was...soo happy!




















Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

Well, I have to go. I'll talk with everyone later  Bye guys! :wave:


----------



## goathiker

ttyl


----------



## Emzi00

Bye Sydney :wave:


----------



## sassykat6181

Such cute little huggable boers!!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's what I thought.. It's like a 4hr drive for me..



sassykat6181 said:


> The lady running Sunny Sisters is sending the entry forms


Already?! I'll have to email her then..


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

sassykat6181 said:


> Such cute little huggable boers!!!!!


They were bouncing all over me today and eating my hair then FINALLY they decided to lay down...I have to say I was a little relieved...lol Kitty has little dirty hoofprints all over her back...those girls are so active!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> View attachment 62238
> 
> View attachment 62239
> 
> 
> He's all legs right now. Can't wait till he has his weight and muscle back


He's so pretty Sydney!


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> He's so pretty Sydney!


Thank you Skyla!  I'm going to take him out a little later brush him down real good.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Hey Sara  how's BB?
> 
> Whoo! Looking good! Y'all will have to come build one for me after


She's good!! Slow moving since she's got the extra load, but good!


----------



## Emzi00

She must be getting big! A couple weeks left, right?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Yep, she's pretty big!! And yeah, two weeks from today actually!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I killed it


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Whoo!! Only 2 weeks to go!


----------



## Emzi00

Yep, Sarah :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm freezing to death! It's like 48° out side, rainy, off on hail, and its supposed to snow! :snow: *turns into ice sickle* and I had my blood drawn, my precious, much needed, blood, stolen from me :tears: Didn't even get to say goodbye,  :lol:
They stabbed me with a giant 18g needle too, and couldn't find the vein with the first couple tries. Ouch! My skin!
On another note, I have very thick, dark, almost black blood... :chin:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh you poor Lacie! Only 48*! How can you live in such freezing temps! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

48° is so warm! Stop complaining   Ouch, needles.... they couldn't pick a smaller one? :lol: Black :scratch: Wonder what kind of witch that makes you...?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

This is no weather I want to be in, I've been cocooned in the blankets since I got home 
That's what I thought Emma! It was like Helga was trying to draw my blood  she couldn't find the vein the first few times,kept going through it, ouchie.

The worst witch of them all  that or I'm dying....


----------



## Emzi00

You're _not_ dying...... are you? :tears:


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie, you should convince Kristi that she needs to post pictures of those kids..... I would kind of like to see them....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

No they said we both had perfect blood pressure, perfect heart rate, normal breathing, and normal sounding hearts. EKG said our hearts were normal, so they have no idea what is wrong with us, now we are just waiting for the blood tests, and the next appointment for now.

And she should have some pictures of them by the end of the week.


----------



## Emzi00

Well, wonder what could be wrong.... :scratch: 

Fine.... I'll wait....... :sigh:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

They're just stinky boys anyway, and one girly, but still


----------



## Emzi00

Well, I think boys are way more attractive than girls, so...


----------



## fishin816

My Bo-Se, show chains and hay feeders came in today


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, but the stinkies aren't _pretty_ 

Cool Cade


----------



## Emzi00

That reminds me... onder: I need to build a couple hay feeders... and another pen :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

How can they not be pretty?! How did this happen?! Are they Dale spawn?


----------



## Emzi00

Belya had two does yesterday... one's available....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> How can they not be pretty?! How did this happen?! Are they Dale spawn?


:ROFL: Oh dear Emma, you took it the wrong way  The girls are pretty, the boys are handsome.

I know 

Fixed the typo, stupid kindle...


----------



## Emzi00

Well, they are Dale spawn....  :lol: I'm sure they're good looking, just knowing who bred them.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Very regular colors though. Dale is the same color as Nehru, and most of her does are cou blanc, or chamoisee. Cricket, and Behave Yourself are the exceptions


----------



## Emzi00

....I don't like Belya's face...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That's funny, I actually like her


----------



## Emzi00

I like the rest of her, just not her face


----------



## fishin816

Emzi00 said:


> Belya had two does yesterday... one's available....


WHO IS BELYA?!?!?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I like her face, and I _think_ I'm getting used to Moon's...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

fishin816 said:


> WHO IS BELYA?!?!?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


An alpine doe, calm down Cade


----------



## Emzi00

fishin816 said:


> WHO IS BELYA?!?!?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


:doh: https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...78715716605.1073741826.338404546604&source=43


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I like her face, and I _think_ I'm getting used to Moon's...


The dark ages have begun...... :tear:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hey Emma, I bet you're not crafty enough to make a chicken nugget  :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> The dark ages have begun...... :tear:


What?... :shock:


----------



## Emzi00

Send me a chicken, I'll make you a nugget...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You're gonna feel silly in a minute :laugh:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> What?... :shock:


:lol: The world is ending....


----------



## Emzi00

:lol: I feel silly.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> :lol: The world is ending....


All because I'm getting used to a doe I've been looking at for the last 2 years? :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> All because I'm getting used to a doe I've been looking at for the last 2 years? :lol:


Precisely. :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

I want a cou clair.... onder:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I have one  it's called Goober, and I'll cut you a sweet deal!


----------



## Emzi00

Well, he wouldn't fit in a large flat rate box.... :scratch:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I bet, Babette will wait to go into labor tomorrow, on April fools, then go and kid on the 2nd....
That'll be a triple whammy.... making them junior kids, messing with me for April fools, and dragging it out :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Well, he wouldn't fit in a large flat rate box.... :scratch:


Sure he would! Loads of tape, some shoving, no bones.... he'd fit! :slapfloor:


----------



## Emzi00

If she has them tomorrow, they better gosh darn turn out as nice as April Fool's Day, 1985....


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Sure he would! Loads of tape, some shoving, no bones.... he'd fit! :slapfloor:


:ROFL: While you're at it, shove Chief in there too!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That's what I would hope for too  even if they aren't born on the day itself, they/it still better be a darn nice baby (doe)!


----------



## Emzi00

If anything, flat rump and very correct rear legs.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> :ROFL: While you're at it, shove Chief in there too!


Yeah, you know, they say if it fits it ships... it said nothing about _not_ being able to tape of bunch of the boxes together, to make a giant box


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It should have a very correct legs set and a flatter rump  Goober has the most perfect rear legs I've seen in a while  and a flatter rump than Babs.


----------



## Emzi00

Whatever she has (doe), it'll be nice.... you did plan this one, right?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well... technically, both kids weren't going to stay in the beginning, which is why I bred her to Goober, so, no I didn't plan it this way for my retained kids 
I was originally going to breed her to Nehru, 'member? BUT, I am very pleased with how his first kid turned out so far, and it was out of a relatively, not great doe 

If she has bucks, they're going to be sold at a week old or so, then I'll just milk her


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

My plan for this year however, and very scattered :chin: I know that Clarice and Gracie will be bred to Moons buckling, but as far as Moon, Babette and the two doe kids, I might have them serviced by the Seneca buck if there's one born.


----------



## Emzi00

:lol: That's right... I remember.


----------



## ThreeHavens

I wasn't planning to retain another Bee kid ... then Twinkle happened. :laugh:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emma, you know what I just conjured up in my brain?! What the offspring of a Babette doe, and a Seneca buck would look like :drool:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> My plan for this year however, and very scattered :chin: I know that Clarice and Gracie will be bred to Moons buckling, but as far as Moon, Babette and the two doe kids, I might have them serviced by the Seneca buck if there's one born.


Sounds like a plan to me, unless another nice buck pops up that you like. I hope Willa has at least one boy.


----------



## Emzi00

ThreeHavens said:


> I wasn't planning to retain another Bee kid ... then Twinkle happened. :laugh:


I think Bee is a nice doe, and Twinkle is adorable, so I understand... :laugh:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Emma, you know what I just conjured up in my brain?! What the offspring of a Babette doe, and a Seneca buck would look like :drool:


You just recreated Twila in your brain, huh? Now imagine that... :lol:


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Well, good evening guys! Do you have any April Fool's day pranks in store for tomorrow?


----------



## Emzi00

SMB_GoatHerd said:


> Well, good evening guys! Do you have any April Fool's day pranks in store for tomorrow?


Same as every year.... tell my mom she has an elephant on her head, and be done for the rest of the day... :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> You just recreated Twila in your brain, huh? Now imagine that... :lol:


I bet it'd have that color too


----------



## Emzi00

I can't wait for next spring.


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Emzi00 said:


> Same as every year.... tell my mom she has an elephant on her head, and be done for the rest of the day... :lol:


Well, if that's what you're into... Two of my friends are playing a big prank tomorrow pretending that they're dating. Then he and I have an even more devious one in store for her...  ANDD! The sale catalog comes out tomorrow!!!


----------



## Emzi00

You know, if this recreated Twila has a sibling that you're willing to part with, I'd sure be interested. But no matter what I end up getting from you, it's name will be Baby Gray (or some variation of that).


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> You know, if this recreated Twila has a sibling that you're willing to part with, I'd sure be interested. But no matter what I end up getting from you, it's name will be Baby Gray (or some variation of that).


Do you have any idea what ADGA will think when there's like 5 Baby Grays under my name?! :lol: No, I won't have it! :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Do you have any idea what ADGA will think when there's like 5 Baby Grays under my name?! :lol: No, I won't have it! :ROFL:


But, Ma.... *sniffle*


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Okay, I need a CHEAP baby/barn monitor, preferably with access to stream online or to an iPod... This is your task, go my little minions, and FIND ME A CAMERA!

:lol: seriously, I little help would be nice!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> But, Ma.... *sniffle*


No!  But of course, in the end, you'd pick the name because I'm too lazy to pick a name, send them in them mail them to you :slapfloor:


----------



## Emzi00

And even if you asked the child, you might get the same name I chose... :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

I'm still not totally sure what Bear's name will be, right now my two favorites are Something Royal and Pumped Up Kix.. onder:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sooo, you liked her name choice huh? :lol: I like Kix better than the other one


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Weird... where'd the signature go?


----------



## Emzi00

I did. :lol: I think it's neat. Well, that's a biased opinion, your daughter came up with it! :lol: That one goes with his sire, but the other goes well with his dam's (Queene).  I like them both.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I like the first one  lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well it's just that the Kix one rolls of the tongue better, like licensed cosmetolegist  :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I like the first one  lol


I took it off your list :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Skyla, I'm not counting that opinion! :lol:

Emma, name him Kix and I'll let you name a kid a variation of Gray  I like Lady Gray :chin:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well it's just that the Kix one rolls of the tongue better, like licensed cosmetolegist  :ROFL:


See, I think "hair person" rolls off the tongue better...


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Skyla, I'm not counting that opinion! :lol:
> 
> Emma, name him Kix and I'll let you name a kid a variation of Gray  I like Lady Gray :chin:


Send me a buck named Lady Gray? :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Send me a buck named Lady Gray? :ROFL: :slapfloor:


A doe, silly! What a studly buck that would be in the ring though! :ROFL: :slapfloor: I'd die of laughter! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Nearest buck show is like six hours away. :blue:

But really Lacie, if it's not going to be Baby Gray, it will probably end up being "Dead Pants" :lol:


----------



## sassykat6181

littlegoatgirl said:


> Okay, I need a CHEAP baby/barn monitor, preferably with access to stream online or to an iPod... This is your task, go my little minions, and FIND ME A CAMERA!
> 
> :lol: seriously, I little help would be nice!


 I gave you the link to the one I bought on Ebay.....cant get much cheaper than $40 shipped!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Skyla, I'm not counting that opinion! :lol:
> 
> Emma, name him Kix and I'll let you name a kid a variation of Gray  I like Lady Gray :chin:


And whys that!?!


----------



## Emzi00

Anybody have an unbiased opinion? :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Dead pants?


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Emzi00 said:


> Anybody have an unbiased opinion? :lol:


Unbiased opinion of what? Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emma and Lacie, I'm sending you a PM so stayed tuned


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emma, I like Something Royal better Unbiased


----------



## Emzi00

You haven't listened to German music, huh? Go google Die Toten Hosen... I like their song Altes Fieber.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Emma and Lacie, I'm sending you a PM so stayed tuned


Wow skyla, I see how it is. Gosh. To think we were friends... *sniffle*


----------



## Emzi00

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> Unbiased opinion of what? Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Which name I should use when I register my buckling, Something Royal or Pumped Up Kix..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Emma and Lacie, I'm sending you a PM so stayed tuned


 Staying tuned


----------



## littlegoatgirl

sassykat6181 said:


> I gave you the link to the one I bought on Ebay.....cant get much cheaper than $40 shipped!


I know, and I was *this* close to buying it but my parents don't want me to get stuff off eBay because its "unreliable"... :'( Maybe next year though, I'm not sure anything would come in time now anyway!! I'll have to be SUPER strict with checking ligs


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Emma, I like Something Royal better Unbiased


Thanks Sarah


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> You haven't listened to German music, huh? Go google Die Toten Hosen... I like their song Altes Fieber.


Who are you asking??


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Thanks Sarah


No prob! Now, y'all gotta help me! 
For a wether:
-James Bond
-Superman
-Batman
-Captain America
-Anything else you can think of!


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Who are you asking??


Lacie, she asked about Dead Pants... :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> No prob! Now, y'all gotta help me!
> For a wether:
> -James Bond
> -Superman
> -Batman
> -Captain America
> -Anything else you can think of!


Back strap.... :lol: All jokes aside, Captain America.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Wow skyla, I see how it is. Gosh. To think we were friends... *sniffle*


LOL! I can send it to you too  I didn't know you were still on!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Aha! Finally, somebody backed me up on the Nigerians are from pygmies statement! I told you all they were pygmies underneath 
Jill said the same thing a minute ago  :star:

Ehem.... Skyla, Cade, everyone, I will reiterate one last time... They are _kind of_ a dairy breed


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Lacie, she asked about Dead Pants... :lol:


Ohh okay got it now :lol:

And thx!

Guys. In a week. I. Could. Have. Goat. Kids.

In ONE, only ONE week!

I'm freaking out. Just a tad. Okay, a lot more than a tad. A lot. I'm a gigantic boat ful of terrified-ness.

HELP ME! 
*hyperventilates*

I know it will be closer to 2 weeks or even 3 but AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Emzi00

Pfft... I've known that for a long time Lacie :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> LOL! I can send it to you too  I didn't know you were still on!


No, no, it's fine. Just ignore me forever *snoffle* (yes, I snoffle now.)
The damage is done *sniffle*
I'm gonna go cry now *sniffle*


----------



## Emzi00

You've got this Sarah, and if anything happens, you've got Jill. And I've got faith in Jill.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

You'll do fine Sarah  I can't wait to see your cute baby pics!! 

ROFL!! Y'all need to learn! It's *snuffle*! Not *sniffle*  :lol:

Oh, and too late, I already sent it


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> You've got this Sarah, and if anything happens, you've got Jill. And I've got faith in Jill.


Okay... Yeah.... Sure... But still... It's just the curiosity and anxiety and excitement and anticipation and stuff all adding up to nerves... It's just... Like I've waited so long for this day and now that it's here I feel like I'm not ready...


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> You'll do fine Sarah  I can't wait to see your cute baby pics!!
> 
> ROFL!! Y'all need to learn! It's *snuffle*! Not *sniffle*  :lol:
> 
> Oh, and too late, I already sent it


Nope, I'm pretty sure it's *snoffle* :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Okay... Yeah.... Sure... But still... It's just the curiosity and anxiety and excitement and anticipation and stuff all adding up to nerves... It's just... Like I've waited so long for this day and now that it's here I feel like I'm not ready...


Trust me, I understand the anxiety. What was it, 95% of all goat births are uneventful? You'll be fine, you can do this, because you're awesome.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Pfft... I've known that for a long time Lacie :lol:


Pfft, yeah, because of me :lol: but I've been saying it for years, and nobody was with me on the argument! :GAAH: I could even show them what Adga had to say, and they still deny the pygmy! 
I'm telling you, they are simply pygmy alpine crosses!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Trust me, I understand the anxiety. What was it, 95% of all goat births are uneventful? You'll be fine, you can do this, because you're awesome.


Haha thanks  I'll just need you guys to talk me through it day by day, it helps


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Pfft, yeah, because of me :lol: but I've been saying it for years, and nobody was with me on the argument! :GAAH: I could even show them what Adga had to say, and they still deny the pygmy!
> I'm telling you, they are simply pygmy alpine crosses!


If you'd have come to me when you first started saying that I'd have agreed. I ruled them out rather quickly when I was picking out what I wanted, because I wanted a dairy goat.


----------



## Emzi00

*Lacie*
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f218/verify-good-milk-line-164805/#post1667060


----------



## sassykat6181

littlegoatgirl said:


> I know, and I was *this* close to buying it but my parents don't want me to get stuff off eBay because its "unreliable"... :'( Maybe next year though, I'm not sure anything would come in time now anyway!! I'll have to be SUPER strict with checking ligs


 I bought two of these, they came brand new in the package, and in two days. I watched my doe as she started labor and was able to go down to the barn when she started pushing. No checking every 30 minutes or missing it. I love my cameras! Even now, because I can check on the kids anytime I want to. They were disbudded today and I didn't have to worry about how they were feeling.

My friend has a few of these in his house to watch his cats while he's at work LOL. He's had his for a few years without any problems.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Okay. I will look into it some more and try to convince my parents! Thanks for all your help.


Night y'all, gotta work in the morning! Hopefully we don't go over by 2 hours again like we did today! Ugh! So much for sleeping in on spring break :tears:

Buttttt I will be getting the kid pen bleached down and all ready and set up Wednesday!

Night y'all, I'm wiped! :ZZZ:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lacie,
Promie's dam:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Night Sarah  :hug:


----------



## Emzi00

Night punk :hug:


----------



## sassykat6181

Littlegoatgirl

Here's a pic from earlier today. I check on them with my phone


----------



## sassykat6181

Those people do not look happy to be showing goats.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, I don't think he'll increase the teat size by much, it'll meet in the middle most likely.
Or that doe just ended up with larger teats? It can happen. Throwbacks as they're called


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

sassykat6181 said:


> Those people do not look happy to be showing goats.


Nobody is happy at nationals. The showing goes until 2-4 in the morning sometimes. :coffee2:


----------



## Emzi00

Sorry Skyla, I wasn't very helpful :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

And Hallie's dam:
http://jfdairygoats.weebly.com/lynnhaven-ss-hallelujah.html

Ya think so? Hmm.. Ok.. I'm gonna talk to my mom in the morning about it  thanks


----------



## Emzi00

2-4 in the morning is the best time for me :lol: Just tired enough to where I'm loopy and happy.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Sorry Skyla, I wasn't very helpful :lol:


LOL! You were  madee think on it in a good way


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I think him and Hallie will cross beautifully, should be some nice doelings.

Ok all, off to milk and stuff in a minute


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

sassykat6181 said:


> Those people do not look happy to be showing goats.


It's a serious matter  :lol:
Cliff is always pretty serious in the ring  and that's his daughter too.. Lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok thanks Lacie!  I'll post a pic of him when I get a good one of him not wet lol!


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Ok all, off to milk and stuff in a minute


Bye Punk, have a good rest of your night.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

TTYL Lacie


----------



## NubianFan

Why is everyone a punk when they go to bed?


----------



## NubianFan

My daughter is singing.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

and what is she singing?


----------



## NubianFan

I need prayers. I don't know how to say what for. I guess for well being and hope and strength. And no one freak out it isn't anything horrible or anything, just important to me and you guys are who I turn to generally because you understand and care.


----------



## NubianFan

Not broken just bent is what she is singing, she sounds pretty good too.


----------



## kccjer

NubianFan said:


> I need prayers.


You got it. Hope everything turns out ok whatever it is


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> I need prayers. I don't know how to say what for. I guess for well being and hope and strength. And no one freak out it isn't anything horrible or anything, just important to me and you guys are who I turn to generally because you understand and care.


Corse :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Not broken just bent is what she is singing, she sounds pretty good too.


Cool  
they played that song far too often last year and now it annoys me :lol:


----------



## sassykat6181

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Cool
> they played that song far too often last year and now it annoys me :lol:


P!NK is awesome in concert!!!! I've seen her twice. She's amazing live


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

sassykat6181 said:


> P!NK is awesome in concert!!!! I've seen her twice. She's amazing live


Not a huge fan of her anyway.. I don't listen much to the radio anymore.. I like my two Christian music stations and I have my iPod and that's all I listen to anymore lol!


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> I need prayers. I don't know how to say what for. I guess for well being and hope and strength. And no one freak out it isn't anything horrible or anything, just important to me and you guys are who I turn to generally because you understand and care.


Of course. :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok.. Night all.. Have lots of praying to do tonight and I have a horrid headache that I've had since last night.. Hoping I can sleep it off tonight..


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> Why is everyone a punk when they go to bed?


Not sure, they just are. :scratch:


----------



## Emzi00

Night Skyla, I hope you feel better :hug:


----------



## NubianFan

Her music teacher wants her to go out for choir and her band teacher doesn't because he wants to keep her as a saxophonist and you can't do both in the next grade, you can in the year after and he wants her to wait for choir until then, so that is her plan right now.


----------



## Emzi00

I've been in choir and band, I was terrible at both! :lol: Sounds like she's pretty talented.


----------



## NubianFan

She loves music, she would eat, sleep, breathe it if I would let her. My nephew is the same way he can play any instrument you give him, if you give him a few days to fiddle around with it first. He will figure it out by ear. We will be listening to music and she will tell me something about the song what type instrument or something and I will be like "oh" I didn't know what that hooty sound was.... LOL I am pretty bad at it.


----------



## NubianFan

Well I am about to be a punk because I gotta head to bed myself. Night all.


----------



## Emzi00

Night Leslie :hug: I suppose I should go too then. :wave:


----------



## Emzi00

Seneca babies are here! :greengrin: :stars: :wahoo: :dance:  :greengrin: :stars:


----------



## fishin816

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Aha! Finally, somebody backed me up on the Nigerians are from pygmies statement! I told you all they were pygmies underneath
> 
> Jill said the same thing a minute ago  :star:
> 
> Ehem.... Skyla, Cade, everyone, I will reiterate one last time... They are _kind of_ a dairy breed


Well they are full fledged dairy goats, they just dont produce as much as Alpines, Saanens, and Lamanchas and the big dairy goats. I am sorry Lacie, but you are not going to get me thinking that they arent really dairy goats

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Good morning all


----------



## Emzi00

fishin816 said:


> Well they are full fledged dairy goats, they just dont produce as much as Alpines, Saanens, and Lamanchas and the big dairy goats. I am sorry Lacie, but you are not going to get me thinking that they arent really dairy goats
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Let's not forget, Lacie knows everything.


----------



## nchen7

who's Seneca??


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Let's not forget, Lacie knows everything.


Let's also not forget, everyone has their own opinion


----------



## Emzi00

nchen7 said:


> who's Seneca??


This pretty boy. :greengrin: Lacie's friend AI'd a doe to him. So, throwback.


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Let's also not forget, everyone has their own opinion


I know, just joking around


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> I know, just joking around


I know  I was just sayin  hehe


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> This pretty boy. :greengrin: Lacie's friend AI'd a doe to him. So, throwback.


No pic... ?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Never mind!


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> No pic... ?


Sorry, didn't work the first time, it's there now...


----------



## nchen7

that's a pretty boy! wonder what the kids look like.....


----------



## Emzi00

Probably colorful, Sodium lines throw a lot of color. We'll know when Kristi puts some pictures up on Facebook. Of course, Lacie could just go visit them....


----------



## nchen7

man...there seems to be so many beautiful alpines out in California.....


----------



## Emzi00

Pretty much on either side of the country, just not in the middle. West coast has Waiilatpu, Olentangy, Sweet Dreams, etc.... East coast has Iron Rod, Munchin Hill, etc... Only one in Michigan that I really like is Alpine Valley, I don't particularly like the way the other's animals look...


----------



## nchen7

there are 3 in Ontario that supposed to be some of the best (they always win at the Royal Winter Fair), but I don't LOVE them either. plus, two don't have websites and one's website sucks. hopefully this whole scrapies thing will resolve, and we'll be allowed to import does much more easily again


----------



## Emzi00

I can smuggle you some in..... they'll never know.....


----------



## nchen7

I like where your head's at Emma. it won't be for a few years, and by then i'm sure you'll have your own herd of amazing alpines. we'll pick a date and time, and we'll meet at the border!


----------



## Emzi00

Up at the Soo, or over on the east side of the state?  I should have some nice looking gals by that time.


----------



## nchen7

the Soo's a little far for me, but I can always get a boat and meet in the middle??? LOL. that won't look sketchy AT ALL!


----------



## Emzi00

A bit far for me too :lol: Okay, I'll just be sure to get the goat used to boats.. :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

But I'm not too far


----------



## Emzi00

Okay, how about if anyone wants a goat from me, we put it on a plane, you pay shipping expenses. That or wait until 2018, I could probably comfortably fit three goats in the back of a pick up. :lol:


----------



## nchen7

yea, but it's the whole scrapies thing that's annoying....you have to be registered scrapies free herd with the USDA, then I have to do something on my end with the CFIA or something....it's just plain annoying!!!


----------



## Emzi00

Hmmm :scratch: I'm sure we could get it worked out, if you wanted some.. You know, if we wanted to be legal about it....


----------



## NyGoatMom

hehehe....goat smuggling...........


----------



## Emzi00

I wonder how much trouble you'd be in for smuggling a goat....... :scratch:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Maybe get it registered as a working goat...you know, like a seeing eye goat....


----------



## Emzi00

Hmmm... or get Ni registered as a seeing eye person and say the goat's blind....


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Hahaha oh yeah a seeing eye goat...lol that would be interesting...walking across a crosswalk and the goat jumps on a car...yeah that would work great XD 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

BWAHAHA! seeing eye person. :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL!! Love it!! Haha!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So, what do y'all think of him?


----------



## COgoatLover25

I like that color !!!


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Awww he is sooo cute!! I have to say that little lamancha ears are kinda adorable XD


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Me too


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> Awww he is sooo cute!! I have to say that little lamancha ears are kinda adorable XD
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Hehe! They so are! I love them


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Hehe! They so are! I love them


I still prefer those long soft blanket like ears of boers though XP

I think he has moms coloring yeah? Looks close to the same color.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I like both  I'm excited to get my Nubian  

Yep  he has a sister that looks like him and a Black and Tan sister


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I like both  I'm excited to get my Nubian
> 
> Yep  he has a sister that looks like him and a Black and Tan sister


Yeah I like his coloring..i really like the black accents that Nubians and Lamanchas can have...

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah me too  it's pretty


----------



## Emzi00

Little kids don't like me..... I'm not so sure I like little kids anymore.... :scratch: When I have my army of kids, they'll be well behaved....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

Headed out to work


----------



## Emzi00

:wave:


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

I think the weather is bipolar...it was 70 last week now it's 50 and raining...no correction...pouring...
---.---


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer

Yeah, Megan. We had 80 degrees on Sunday and are suppose to have snow Thurs. I hate weather changes.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Oh wow...yeah I hate them...and so do the goats. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> Little kids don't like me..... I'm not so sure I like little kids anymore.... :scratch: When I have my army of kids, they'll be well behaved....


I'm right there with you :: Except little kids always flock to me..


----------



## Emzi00

Oh, they like me until I tell them they aren't allowed to be little brats... :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

:lol: 

I found mold in the hay today


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I got my money today!!! :stars: :wahoo: 

And Emma, yes, I do know he was born! I'm like 2nd to know, all the time, you don't have to ask every time 
Kinda a bummer though! What if I did have the money together for the other one, still woulda been out a buck because he was a she! :lol:
Maybe... I can buy him after she's done with him :chin:


----------



## Emzi00

That stinks.....


----------



## Emzi00

But, but, but.... I just felt like bugging you.   Glad you got your money.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And today is my national remembrance day of Wailea :tears: she would have been 29 today *sniffle*


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: Emma, I'm not even awake at the times you text me in the morning! :ROFL:


----------



## nchen7

Yay for gett paid Lacie! Now you can have something other than oatmeal for dinner. Sorry for Wailea. Gone but not forgotten.


----------



## Emzi00

It was 8 am there! :lol: Okay, I won't text you until it's after noon there...


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> And today is my national remembrance day of Wailea :tears: she would have been 29 today *sniffle*


It should be _everyone's_ national remembrance day...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Thank God for that Ni! I cannot tell you how many times I have felt like throwing it back up as I was eating it!  I'm so sick of it! I just can't can't eat it.

She was awesome  however, I have a grand master plan in the works..... nobody is allowed to be in on it though..... :shades: it's top secret


----------



## Emzi00

Nobody...? *sniffle* Not even.... Kristi...?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emma, you can admire her, but you can't _remember_ her, you never saw her  :ROFL:

No, it was way earlier, not even 8am! It was 7:55am  wasn't awake yet  :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Nobody...? *sniffle* Not even.... Kristi...?


Exactly, it's _ that_ top secret....


----------



## Emzi00

I couldn't wait any longer, I was up at 6 my time... :lol: I was all alone.... nobody was awake..... :lol:

And I can try to remember her, whether or not I'll succeed at it is not up for debate  If she had a fan club, I'd be in it.. :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Exactly, it's _ that_ top secret....


And how would telling some girl in another state, that can't interfere with this plan, hurt this plan exactly...?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ok, new prediction! Babette will kid on Saturday, 4-5-14, at 9:38pm


----------



## nchen7

I concur. Oatmeal is icky. I won't eat it unless its -20C outside, and I'll only have it for breakfast!

Ooh! Top secret plan! U sound like the CIA.... Will u let us know what ur plan was if it comes to fruition?


----------



## Emzi00

:lol: She'll go at 11:47, that's my prediction.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> And how would telling some girl in another state, that can't interfere with this plan, hurt this plan exactly...?


I can't take the risk of any blabber mouths, if word got out about this plan, it might just result in something so catastrophic that the world would implode, and be sucked through a black hole, sending us through a space time continuum, then through a portal into another dimension, rendering my strategically engineered plan useless, so I suppose what I'm getting at is, don't jinx it


----------



## Emzi00

Well, I'm no blabber mouth, but do as you must.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

nchen7 said:


> I concur. Oatmeal is icky. I won't eat it unless its -20C outside, and I'll only have it for breakfast!
> 
> Ooh! Top secret plan! U sound like the CIA.... Will u let us know what ur plan was if it comes to fruition?


Yes, if the plan comes together, you will all be filled in on it, but as for now, it's classified.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'm tired.


----------



## fishin816

Here are the junior does I like at LTE. Which one do you like better? I am partial to the chamiosse doe














Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Not particularly fond of either, but I like the first better.


----------



## nchen7

delightful!


----------



## fishin816

Emzi00 said:


> Not particularly fond of either, but I like the first better.


Why don't you like them very much? I think they are pretty nice

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I like the second doe better.


----------



## fishin816

This one too






I think I still like the second better&#8230;

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

I like the second better as well. 

My dad got pulled over by a cop today. He almost had to pay $900 in fines :lol: :slapfloor:


----------



## fishin816

Scottyhorse said:


> I like the second better as well.
> 
> My dad got pulled over by a cop today. He almost had to pay $900 in fines :lol: :slapfloor:


Its not funny he had to pay that much but it is still hilarious! :lol: :slapfloor:

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

fishin816 said:


> Why don't you like them very much? I think they are pretty nice
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Just not my style, I liked the front end on the first one.. but I guess after I took some time, I do like the second one a tad more... :shrug:


----------



## fishin816

Here is the chamiosses dam.






and her gigantic udder














Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Can you post pics of the first one's dam?


----------



## fishin816

here is the first ones dam

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

I like the medial and rear attachments better on the first dam you posted, and the fore udder on the second one better, not fond of eithers teats. I like the second better than the first dam.


----------



## Scottyhorse

fishin816 said:


> Its not funny he had to pay that much but it is still hilarious! :lol: :slapfloor:
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Almost had to pay


----------



## COgoatLover25

I don't really like them either Cade


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## fishin816

Well I like them a lot  


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> Well I like them a lot
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


That's good, not saying they aren't nice goats but they just wouldn't be my first choice to have a kid out of.

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Emzi00

I like this doe 

http://olentangyalpines.com/tabasheer.shtml


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> I like this doe
> 
> http://olentangyalpines.com/tabasheer.shtml


She's nice ... Not that I know anything about Alpines LOL

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Emzi00

I like Saige....

http://waiilatpu.com/adoes.html


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> I like Saige....
> 
> http://waiilatpu.com/adoes.html


Those Alpine udders make my Nubians look...well...kinda small

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Emzi00

I know.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Lol, I won't give up my nubians , I won't give up my Nubians , I won't give up my Nubians I WON'T GIVE UP MY NUBIANS! ( this isn't getting any easier ya know)


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Emzi00

Nubians are cute, but it's just not the same...


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> Nubians are cute, but it's just not the same...


Yeah, well I still like them 

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Emzi00

I approve of this doe  It really does take Nubians longer to mature...
http://kastdemurs.com/mia.html


----------



## Emzi00

This one's for Skyla.....
http://kastdemurs.com/ms behavin'.html


----------



## fishin816

Emzi00 said:


> This one's for Skyla.....
> 
> http://kastdemurs.com/ms behavin'.html


Oh my word. That udder is large&#8230;

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Not terribly large, a nice size...


----------



## fishin816

Emzi00 said:


> Not terribly large, a nice size...


No that udder is large

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

I'm super stoked!!!!!!      Bear will either be getting brought home on the 18th or 19th!! :stars:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> I'm super stoked!!!!!!      Bear will either be getting brought home on the 18th or 19th!! :stars:


Who's Bear?

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Emzi00

My new herd sire. :greengrin: He's on the left in my avatar.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Oh he's pretty! From what I can see...lol


----------



## Emzi00

Here... . http://bruzewskisfarm.weebly.com/the-boys.html


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Barn update numberrrrr whatever lol








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Looking good!


----------



## fishin816

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> Barn update numberrrrr whatever lol
> View attachment 62489
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Hey Megan, did you say you gave your goats Fertell mineral? Or am I thinking of some other random user on this big forum.

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> This one's for Skyla.....
> 
> http://kastdemurs.com/ms behavin'.html


Me loves her  she is my Hallie's Great grand dam  :drool:


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Catalog is out today, supposedly... It's not published yet... If it isn't published today, I'll die. DIEEEEE!


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Me loves her  she is my Hallie's Great grand dam  :drool:


Really? I had no idea :lol: You have good tastes.


----------



## fishin816

SMB_GoatHerd said:


> Catalog is out today, supposedly... It's not published yet... If it isn't published today, I'll die. DIEEEEE!


WHAT CATALOG?!!?!???!??

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Really? I had no idea :lol: You have good tastes.


Hehe!! I love nearly all the Kastdemur's goats!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

fishin816 said:


> Hey Megan, did you say you gave your goats Fertell mineral? Or am I thinking of some other random user on this big forum.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Nope you're right I do 

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

fishin816 said:


> WHAT CATALOG?!!?!???!??
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Calm down Cade.... it's just a catalog....


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

fishin816 said:


> WHAT CATALOG?!!?!???!??
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


True Colors Boer goat sale. In PA. I doubt it would be one you'd be much interested in, Cade... But, I've been wrong before...


----------



## fishin816

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> Nope you're right I do
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Yay! Do you have the tag with you? Can you post a pic of it? Cause I am thinking about switching to that&#8230; because of the probiotcs in them

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

Emzi00 said:


> Calm down Cade.... it's just a catalog....


Ok I will cool it down&#8230; WHY SHOULD I COOL IT DOWN EMMA?!?!? WWWWWHHHHHHYYYYY?!?!?!?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

fishin816 said:


> Ok I will cool it down&#8230; WHY SHOULD I COOL IT DOWN EMMA?!?!? WWWWWHHHHHHYYYYY?!?!?!?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Your screaming is giving me a headache


----------



## fishin816

Emzi00 said:


> Your screaming is giving me a headache


You cant even HEEEEAAAARRRRRRR me!!!!!!!!!!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

fishin816 said:


> You cant even HEEEEAAAARRRRRRR me!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I can hear you loud and clear, not that far from Illinois to Michigan.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

fishin816 said:


> Yay! Do you have the tag with you? Can you post a pic of it? Cause I am thinking about switching to that&#8230; because of the probiotcs in them
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Sure! here is the link just click on the blue analysis button and that will give you all the stats. We have been really happy with it. You have to add salt or put salt on the side though because it doesn't come with any, but I don't mind that. I would rather have none than too much. We add in a little Himalayan Pink Salt because we've found if we give it separately they will just eat the salt and not the mineral. Silly goats 

http://www.fertrell.com/premiergoatnutribalancer.htm


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

What's going on?!?!

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

I'm serious. If this catalog is not published today like it was advertised to be, I'm going to bawl.... I've been waiting since January for this day.


----------



## fishin816

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> Sure! here is the link just click on the blue analysis button and that will give you all the stats. We have been really happy with it. You have to add salt or put salt on the side though because it doesn't come with any, but I don't mind that. I would rather have none than too much. We add in a little Himalayan Pink Salt because we've found if we give it separately they will just eat the salt and not the mineral. Silly goats
> 
> http://www.fertrell.com/premiergoatnutribalancer.htm


That only says it has 600ppm copper. The mineral comparsion thread says it has 2,200ppm copper. Lets see which one is right&#8230;

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

We also supplement with a Copper and Selenium mix from fir meadows...we've been using it for about 2 months now and haven't noticed a problem. We did research...just can't remember why we chose this particular one..I think the copper is like the best absorption kind or something so they don't need as much...the only reason I believe why ppl say it needs to be so high is because most minerals have copper sulfate which does not absorb hardly at all so you need more of it to get the right amount if that makes sense...anyways I could be wrong but thats the little of what I remember...


----------



## goathiker

Wow, it's good that you are supplementing, the Zinc content is crazy high. Do you know what kind of copper it is? The link doesn't say.


----------



## fishin816

goathiker said:


> Wow, it's good that you are supplementing, the Zinc content is crazy high. Do you know what kind of copper it is? The link doesn't say.


Copper sulfate I believe






I took the pic of this to try to understand how tge comparisons are so different

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Ok never mind lol I went and looked at the mineral comparison thread...my mom and dad are FarmerJon if you guys haven't figured that out yet. lol Oxides are bad Sulfates are better and Chelates are best. My mom said in that thread that the copper is Copper Sulfate so not bad. Yeah I wonder if the analysis is wrong on their site cause my mom has a completely different one...idk why. 

IS it bad that the zinc is high Jill? lol 

Going to read more about my moms convo on that thread...


----------



## Emzi00

Sometimes I wonder if Lacie's daughter will randomly show back up on here... And then see that her mom has friends and never come back again... :lol: onder:


----------



## fishin816

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> Ok never mind lol I went and looked at the mineral comparison thread...my mom and dad are FarmerJon if you guys haven't figured that out yet. lol Oxides are bad Sulfates are better and Chelates are best. My mom said in that thread that the copper is Copper Sulfate so not bad. Yeah I wonder if the analysis is wrong on their site cause my mom has a completely different one...idk why.
> 
> IS it bad that the zinc is high Jill? lol
> 
> Going to read more about my moms convo on that thread...


I kind of linked that together. The copper just cant be absorbed as well if the zinc is 3 times bigger than copper. As long as you supplement other copper, like bolusing and fir meadows, it *should* be okay.

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Well I've come to the conclusion that my mom has the right info on Fertrell...she did all the research and we took like 2 weeks to actually decide what we were gonna do. She called the company and did all the work so she has to have the right one. Plus she said they were still working on the website so they must have it wrong or something... Anyway...all I can say is its been working well for us.


----------



## goathiker

Okay, it's not in this form. I'll try to explain...

Polysaccharide Chleates are made by binding the mineral with salt. So the mineral does contain salt it's just that for labeling purposes they must put exactly what kind of chleate is in the mix so it contains a little bit of just salt then it contains copper salt, zinc salt, iron salt, etc. What this does is prevent the minerals from having to fight for receptors to digest them. The minerals are all used instead of them competing with each other. It does contain some polysaccharide copper as well as copper sulfate.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

goathiker said:


> Okay, it's not in this form. I'll try to explain...
> 
> Polysaccharide Chleates are made by binding the mineral with salt. So the mineral does contain salt it's just that for labeling purposes they must put exactly what kind of chleate is in the mix so it contains a little bit of just salt then it contains copper salt, zinc salt, iron salt, etc. What this does is prevent the minerals from having to fight for receptors to digest them. The minerals are all used instead of them competing with each other. It does contain some polysaccharide copper as well as copper sulfate.


Wow ok so is this good or bad? lol That was a lot of info that kinda went over my head


----------



## goathiker

The one thing I would suggest is to add some sea kelp with it. We are very deficient in iodine here and natural salts don't contain much. The kelp is the highest natural iodine supplement you can buy.


----------



## Emzi00

Layman's terms Jill? :scratch: :sigh:


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

goathiker said:


> The one thing I would suggest is to add some sea kelp with it. We are very deficient in iodine here and natural salts don't contain much. The kelp is the highest natural iodine supplement you can buy.


We buy our kelp from fir meadows and they just gobble it up O.O I think my boys would eat it all day if they could! lol


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Emzi00 said:


> Layman's terms Jill? :scratch: :sigh:


HAHA exactly...


----------



## goathiker

It's good. Inside of your stomach are all these different molecules that work together. Calcium must have a Vitamin D molecule to bind to or your body can't use it. Since they basically turn the minerals to salt it can be used even if the vitamin molecule isn't there. It goes directly to the bloodstream.


----------



## Emzi00

Ah.... I see. I understand now. Thanks Jill


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hey!!! Can everybody please go to my thread and give their opinion please??? 
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f193/pooch-test-please-164867/

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Emzi00

pew..pew... pewpewpew....pew...


----------



## sassykat6181

Are those shots or skunks?


----------



## Emzi00

Shots


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Hahaha Emma XD


----------



## Emzi00

I'm a tad bored...


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Lol so am I... so bored that I just went and cleaned my room :O SHOCKER


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> I'm a tad bored...


Go to my thread then!
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f193/pooch-test-please-164867/

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

I'd say first one bred the other 2 not...but the last one could be..she looks like the tip might be pointing down...dunno...could just be too early..


----------



## Emzi00

COgoatLover25 said:


> Go to my thread then!
> http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f193/pooch-test-please-164867/
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


:slapfloor: I am NOT knowledgeable about that stuff... I agree with whatever Jill says.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> :slapfloor: I am NOT knowledgeable about that stuff... I agree with whatever Jill says.


Lol

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> :slapfloor: I am NOT knowledgeable about that stuff... I agree with whatever Jill says.


Ditto


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Started working on the kid pen a bit tonight, but my dad had our best work light for working on the house and the tractor so I couldn't do much except pile stuff... In the dark.... :lol: but that's my project for tomorrow! Finish the kid pen, in the rain! (yay...) thankfully it's in the barn, so I won't actually be getting rained on except from running to the barn... Then bak to the house because I forgot something... Then back to the barn... Then back to the house again because I forgot something needed for the first thing I forgot... Then back to the barn because I forgot my pocket knife or something to open the thing I need... And so on and so forth... Until I am soaked and dripping wet!


----------



## fishin816

Ok Megan, when you get your minerals straight (LOL) could you please tell me what the analysis is? Because I am thinking of switching… because of the probiotics in it. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Sounds like me, except I keep my knife on me.


----------



## fishin816

I kept a knife in the barn for busting hay strings… it just… disappeared. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

I have knives and pointy things hidden all over...


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

I found the catalog, but it won't let me look at it. D: I'm completely devastated...


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

fishin816 said:


> Ok Megan, when you get your minerals straight (LOL) could you please tell me what the analysis is? Because I am thinking of switching&#8230; because of the probiotics in it.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


What do you mean Cade? lol I'll ask my mom where she got that analysis and show her the one on the website that I saw if thats what you are talking about...lol I'll let you know ASAP...


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Sounds like me, except I keep my knife on me.


Same here, but I probably, with my luck, would've left it in the barn just this once... :sigh: and I'm not smart enough to remember at that moment how many sharp things I have everywhere.... :roll: I like to make things as difficult as possible, if you haven't noticed!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Emzi00 said:


> I have knives and pointy things hidden all over...


OH! I have a machete from Africa...ya talk about dangerous ;D mwhahaha... ok I'm not acting 18...act your age Megan... lol


----------



## fishin816

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> What do you mean Cade? lol I'll ask my mom where she got that analysis and show her the one on the website that I saw if thats what you are talking about...lol I'll let you know ASAP...


When you find out the right analysis is what I mean! Lol

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## littlegoatgirl

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> OH! I have a machete from Africa...ya talk about dangerous ;D mwhahaha... ok I'm not acting 18...act your age Megan... lol


NICE! I want a machete!!! :tears:


----------



## fishin816

You people are scaring me with all this weapon talk. *shudders* 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

I have a machete.... one of those cheap ones that break easily... I love my hatchet.


----------



## Emzi00

I like my gun too.


----------



## fishin816

Emzi00 said:


> I have a machete.... one of those cheap ones that break easily... I love my hatchet.


I liked my hatchet&#8230; wish I knew where it WENT!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

littlegoatgirl said:


> NICE! I want a machete!!! :tears:


Then come to Kenya with me and I'll get ya one  The Massai Warriors walk around with them and spears...plus they are like all 6 ft tall...talk about intimidating O.O


----------



## fishin816

Emzi00 said:


> I like my gun too.


Ok lets not get too rowdy here

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> OH! I have a machete from Africa...ya talk about dangerous ;D mwhahaha... ok I'm not acting 18...act your age Megan... lol


Its okay, Megan. When I was eight, my dad gave me a machete and told me to whack around and cut the brairs down...

And my issue is, I have baler twines all over the place. It's nice, because if I need to tie a gate, most likely, there's one at my feet. They used to be in one place.... But now I have goat kids... They grab one and chase each other around the barn with it... They're destructive...


----------



## Emzi00

Rowdy... onder: Nice name for a goat....


----------



## Emzi00

Really, anything with a blade is nice....


----------



## fishin816

Emzi00 said:


> Rowdy... onder: Nice name for a goat....


My roosters name was Rowdie. He attacked me too. He didnt stay with my flock too long after that.

Speaking of chickens, my chicks are really eating well. They are *fat* and they are full feathered. One of my hens is HUGE (for a 4 week old chick that is) :lol:

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

fishin816 said:


> When you find out the right analysis is what I mean! Lol=QUOTE]
> 
> Ok Cade I figured it out by myself actually lol I'm such a good detective  The mineral that we have has kelp in it..I can see it when we give it to them...and smell it...lol...sooo as listed in the one my mom has you will see the kelp there like one of the first ingredients...if you look at the one on their website...no kelp...mystery solved my mom was right...she must have emailed them and asked or something? That help ya? lol
> 
> Website:
> http://www.fertrell.com/analysis_tags/Goat_tag38.pdf
> 
> My Mom's Analysis:
> 
> Fertrell Nutri-Balancer
> Premier Goat Mineral
> For Further Manufacture of Goat Feeds
> Guaranteed Analysis:
> Calcium (min)&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.................... .... 14.0 %
> Calcium (max)&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. 16.0 %
> Phosphorus (min)&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...................... .... 9.0 %
> Salt (min)&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;. .5 %
> Salt (max)&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;... 1.0 % Magnesium (min)&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230; 4.0 %
> Selenium (min)&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;. 30 PPM
> Selenium (max)&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;... 33 PPM
> Zinc (min)&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;.. 3,000 PPM
> Copper (min)&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230; 2,200 PPM
> Copper (max)&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; 2,300 PPM Vitamin A (min)&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;.. 350,000 IU/LB
> Vitamin D3 (min)&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;.....................&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;. 80,000 IU/LB
> Vitamin E (min)&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; 3,500 IU/LB
> Total Live Yeast* Cell Count (min) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....&#8230; 25 Billion CFU***/LB
> Lactic Acid Bacteria** (min)&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;...60 Million CFU***/LB (*Saccharomyces Cerevisiae, **Lactobacillus acidophilus, Enterococcus faecium, Lactobacillus casei, Lactobacillus plantarum.) *** Colony Forming Units.
> Ingredients: Monocalcium Phosphate, Shellflour , Organic Dehydrated Alfalfa Meal,
> Organic Kelp Meal, Active Dried Yeast, Dried Aspergillus oryzae Fermentation Extract,
> Dried Lactobacillus acidophilus Fermentation Product, Dried Enterococcus faecium
> Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus casei Fermentation Product, Dried
> Lactobacillus plantarum Product, Magneium Oxide, Sodium Selenite, Vitamin A
> Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Copper Sulfate,
> Polysaccharide Complex of Zinc, Polysaccharide Complex of Manganese,
> Polysaccharide Complex of Iron, Polysaccharide Complex of Copper, Cobalt Sulfate, Organic Vegetable Oil.
> Feeding Directions: Feed Premier Goat Mineral in addition to grain, protein and forages. Dairy Goats : 1/2 oz. -3/4 oz. per animal per day. Meat Goat: 3/4 oz. per animal per day. Consult your local Fertrell Dealer for more information about feeding Premier Goat Mineral.
> Caution: Follow label feeding directions. The addition to feed at higher levels of this premix containing selenium is not permitted. Do not feed to sheep or lambs as this product contains high levels of copper.
> Manufactured by The Fertrell Company
> Bainbridge, Pennsylvania, 17502 www.fertrell.com
> Net Weight 50 LB (22.67 Kg)


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Ok here is a picture just so you can see what they look like lol.

See the little greenish kelp squares? We also already added the salt in this bag so yeah that's the pinkish stuff.









Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Anyone got any good fire theme names for a buck? I was thinking Fire Storm but idk...


----------



## fishin816

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> Ok here is a picture just so you can see what they look like lol.
> 
> See the little greenish kelp squares? We also already added the salt in this bag so yeah that's the pinkish stuff.
> 
> View attachment 62528
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Yes I see the kelp. So let me get this straight, the mineral WITH the kelp has more copper than the one with none? Yaya! Megan is such a great detective! Yay!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

fishin816 said:


> Yes I see the kelp. So let me get this straight, the mineral WITH the kelp has more copper than the one with none? Yaya! Megan is such a great detective! Yay!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Yup you got it right. My mom has the right analysis...have no idea what the one on their website is they should really change that. If you get it let me know how you like it


----------



## fishin816

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> Yup you got it right. My mom has the right analysis...have no idea what the one on their website is they should really change that. If you get it let me know how you like it


Well I have to talk my people into getting my feedstore to order it. I am not even finished with the first bag of Onyx I got! I will maybe get it and mix the two&#8230;

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

:wave:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

You leaving Emma?


----------



## Emzi00

No....... " :wave: " As in... "hi"


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok good 

Soo.. Any fire theme names anyone? Lol


----------



## Emzi00

Blaze
Amber
Fiery
Spark Plug
Juice


----------



## nchen7

Fire theme names? Uhh....inferno something? St. Elmo's fire? Hot coals? I'm not good with names.....lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Spark plug :lol:

Juice??


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sires name is flirtin with fire dam is Sweet home Alabama


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Who is St. Elmo Ni?


----------



## fishin816

Blaze is already taken..... That is my boy. His real name is FF Man on Fire, but I just couldnt bring myself to call him that..... so his name is Blaze


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Spark plug :lol:
> 
> Juice??


My thought process went (fire(orange(juice)))


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> I have a machete.... one of those cheap ones that break easily... I love my hatchet.


I like my hatchet too! And I WISH I had a gun, but NOOOOO I have to use my dads! 

Oooh I love my bow too


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Sires name is flirtin with fire dam is Sweet home Alabama


For the buckling?


----------



## nchen7

It was a movie. I've never seen it....

Uhh.....hot lips (like the candy)?


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Sparks Fly, Burning Ember, Flaming Desire, Burning Love, Faith on Fire, Love on Fire, White Flames, Suns On Fire, Flaming Hope, Ring of Fire...


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> My thought process went (fire(orange(juice)))


Haha! That works 

I actually like Man on Fire Cade


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

littlegoatgirl said:


> I like my hatchet too! And I WISH I had a gun, but NOOOOO I have to use my dads!
> 
> Oooh I love my bow too


I WANT A BOW...

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> For the buckling?


Yes


----------



## nchen7

We have plenty of machetes.... Ppl down here use machetes to chop down trees. Lol.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nchen7 said:


> It was a movie. I've never seen it....
> 
> Uhh.....hot lips (like the candy)?


Ooohh!

Thanks for all the ideas guys! My head is spinning now! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

FWF Homely Hearth


----------



## nchen7

Dante?


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Haha! That works
> 
> I actually like Man on Fire Cade


I don't...... He is orangish so Blaze fit him


----------



## goathiker

St. Elmo's fire is the colored moving lights you see in a swamp. People follow them and get lost.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Wild Fire
Forest Fire
Alabama Inferno
'Bama Inferno
Orange Inferno
Fiery Furnace (don't ask, just throwing craziness out there)
Pants on Fire
Screamin' Inferno
Blazin' Inferno
Blazin' Cajun
Ring of Fire
Blazing Saddles :lol:
Extinguish Me :ROFL:
All Snuffed Out :laugh:
Firework
Fireball
Great Balls of Fire
Bonfire
Sparky
Started With A Spark
Roasting on a Fire
Flame
Flameboy
Down in Flames
Going Down in Flames
Flame-ous
Burnin' Up
Full of Hot Air
Some Like it Hot
Fire-Burning 
Fire-Burning on the Dance Floor
Fame for the Flame

More may or may not be added later...

And most of these are a *tad* ROFL out there, but hey, I'm tired!


----------



## Emzi00

:ROFL: :slapfloor: I like the names Sarah...


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Haha I love my bow Had it for a few years, I'm a pretty good shot by now lol!

Oh I like Burning Love


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> :ROFL: :slapfloor: I like the names Sarah...


:slapfloor: Why thank you! *takes a bow* What can I say, it's a natural talent! :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

I'm still waiting for them to upload the form for this year's 4h state goat show, Sarah, want me to let you know when they have it up? It's the one at MSU...


----------



## littlegoatgirl

You could go with smoke too...

Smoking Up a Storm
DON'T SMOKE
Smokey
Gray Cloud of Coughing
Sizzle


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> I'm still waiting for them to upload the form for this year's 4h state goat show, Sarah, want me to let you know when they have it up? It's the one at MSU...


Yes please!!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

littlegoatgirl said:


> Haha I love my bow Had it for a few years, I'm a pretty good shot by now lol!
> 
> Oh I like Burning Love


Haha that's great I need to get one and I need you to teach me...or have Jesse teach me that might be a little more interesting  lolz!

Thx! I like it too...I want to use Sparks Fly too sometime...

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

"Gray Cloud of Coughing" :ROFL: :slapfloor: I like this one best... :greengrin:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

^Momma Sang Tenor^










_Daddy Sang Base_


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Yes please!!


Alright, I will. I'm guessing they'll have it up soon. Have you talked to your parents about going? I think this and the county fair are going to be the only shows I can make this year due to prior commitments..


----------



## littlegoatgirl

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> Haha that's great I need to get one and I need you to teach me...or have Jesse teach me that might be a little more interesting  lolz!
> 
> Thx! I like it too...I want to use Sparks Fly too sometime...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Haha! I shot one of my cats tails once... She walked DIRECTLY in front of the target! But it was no biggie, wasn't using my sharp arrows so she was fine

And me too! :lol: I stole that one from skyla's every growing list :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, I just got off the phone with Emilie. She had to induce her doe because of bad PT. She delivered triplets as we talked. The little girl died, she had hardly any heart beat. The two boys are so far so good. They are about 2 weeks, maybe 10 days early. 
Put in a prayer for her please


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> "Gray Cloud of Coughing" :ROFL: :slapfloor: I like this one best... :greengrin:


Totally naming one of my kids that this year :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

My cousin shot me in the leg with an arrow, kinda hurt a bit...


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well, I just got off the phone with Emilie. She had to induce her doe because of bad PT. She delivered triplets as we talked. The little girl died, she had hardly any heart beat. The two boys are so far so good. They are about 2 weeks, maybe 10 days early.
> Put in a prayer for her please


Prayers!!!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

littlegoatgirl said:


> Haha! I shot one of my cats tails once... She walked DIRECTLY in front of the target! But it was no biggie, wasn't using my sharp arrows so she was fine
> 
> And me too! :lol: I stole that one from skyla's every growing list :lol:


Me too!! I love Skylas list!! Haha

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> My cousin shot me in the leg with an arrow, kinda hurt a bit...


:lol: nah, really??


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well, I just got off the phone with Emilie. She had to induce her doe because of bad PT. She delivered triplets as we talked. The little girl died, she had hardly any heart beat. The two boys are so far so good. They are about 2 weeks, maybe 10 days early.
> Put in a prayer for her please


Oh gosh, it was that bad? I hope they make it. I'll be praying for her for sure. :tears:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

My ipod is going to die... But I'm too lazy to go plug it In... So if I mysteriously disappear... Don't be alarmed!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL!! That's quite the list Sarah! Hehe! 

Thanks guys!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> ROFL!! That's quite the list Sarah! Hehe!
> 
> Thanks guys!


Hehe yup! And don't forget, I expect you to use either DON'T SMOKE or Gray Cloud of Coughing!!! 

Question guys, do all of you do pregnancy clips?? And when do you do that?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Oh gosh, it was that bad? I hope they make it. I'll be praying for her for sure. :tears:


She went off her feed and wasn't eating anything from what I gathered, but she's eating now, the two boys are trying to stand now, and trying to eat, loud and healthy bleats.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Haha! I shot one of my cats tails once... She walked DIRECTLY in front of the target! But it was no biggie, wasn't using my sharp arrows so she was fine
> 
> And me too! :lol: I stole that one from skyla's every growing list :lol:


Oh yes! It's always a growing list! :lol: it just lacked Fire names :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> :lol: nah, really??


Really, just a bit. His mom is a nurse though, so I lived.... I was glad she was there when I fell in that fire pit too...


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Really, just a bit. His mom is a nurse though, so I lived.... I was glad she was there when I fell in that fire pit too...


Oh, I've done that one!!! :hi5:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> She went off her feed and wasn't eating anything from what I gathered, but she's eating now, the two boys are trying to stand now, and trying to eat, loud and healthy bleats.


Well, I suppose that is good. I hope things continue to improve.


----------



## sassykat6181

Great balls of fire is pretty funny for a buck name!!!!!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

sassykat6181 said:


> Great balls of fire is pretty funny for a buck name!!!!!!


:ROFL: I just noticed the hidden meaning in that!!! I love it!! :lol:


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

sassykat6181 said:


> Great balls of fire is pretty funny for a buck name!!!!!!


Hahaha!! That's great XD

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

sassykat6181 said:


> Great balls of fire is pretty funny for a buck name!!!!!!


I was actually joking around about that name with the breeder this afternoon lol! She said no way ROFL!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok.. I'm wiped out and that darn headache is back ever so slightly.. :sigh:

I'll be praying for Emilie's doe!


----------



## NyGoatMom

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Oh yes! It's always a growing list! :lol: it just lacked Fire names :lol:


How about Raging Inferno?


----------



## Emzi00

I hope you feel better soon Skyla. :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks Emma  :hug:

And thanks for all those names guys!


----------



## goathiker

Great Balls Of Fire :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Jill.. That's gonna me haunting me all night! LOL!!


----------



## goathiker

Music from the '50's tends to do that. :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:lol: I can see why! My goodness! Lol!


----------



## goathiker

My youngest son just sent a picture of the ring he bought his girl friend. My baby is getting engaged :shock:


----------



## Emzi00

You don't seem too excited... is it making you feel old? :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Awe! 
That must be hard... To have your babies grow up! 

Ok good night for real


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Aw how exciting Jill!  haha


----------



## goathiker

It is very exciting but but, it means I have to clean the house now...


----------



## Emzi00

You know Jill, I would help you with house cleaning if I were closer and could trust myself with bleach...


----------



## goathiker

I just use vinegar anyway. Oh, I'll get it done eventually. Thanks for the offer though...


----------



## Scottyhorse

My mom just banned me from doing anything with the horses till I clean my room!  :lol: 

I lunged Osceola tonight, which he enjoyed but I had to limit him. Then we went back into his paddock and walked in circles. 

I rode Riley, (my 3 year old) and he had quite the 'tude! :lol: He was tossing his head, pawing the ground, even tried to lay down while I was on him! Sometimes he would just stand in the corner and wouldn't even walk :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Sounds just like a toddler throwing a fit. Lunging will be good for your TB. You don't want him to get bad habits by getting bored. 

I'm up watching Barbra Gene and Emily tonight. Looks like another race on kidding. Genie has clear thick discharge and is filling her udder. Emily has snot colored discharge and her udder's been full for 2 months. Both are losing their ligs. Emily is pretty wild though so, you have to sneak up, take your position and feel real quick before she notices.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Well I hope that one of them (or both) has a good kidding tonight! I'm going to miss Carolina's birth unless she goes early or late.. I'll be gone at a friends sleep over birthday party. I would rather stay for the birth (she always goes at night) but I would feel bad not going... so I don't know! Luckily my mom will be here and an stay out in the barn with her. 

Would I be ok to feed Betty some rolled oats and rice bran for 4 months till June 1st when she has one month left of pregnancy?

Also- what are the dates for the Rendy again? I need to make sure the family reunion (which I am not looking forward to!) is not at the same time..


----------



## goathiker

Rolled oats and a bit of rice bran won't hurt a bit. Rendy is June 26th through July 1st.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Okay, that will be good. Just looked at the calendar and the family reunion is in July! Now I hope betty kids before fair! I really want to take her.


----------



## goathiker

That would be neat. I'm thinking about taking Dex to the fuzzy buck show in May. He's turning out absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I bet he is! He's a cool buck  I might go to that show with another breeder who wants me to show for them. So I might see you and Dex there! That would be cool  

I better go to bed.. So early though!  Have to get up earlier to clean my room :/ 

G'night Jill! Good luck with your does!!


----------



## goathiker

G'Night


----------



## nchen7

That's exciting Jill. Congrats to you! I think we'll need new pictures of peeping Dex. I bet he's turning into quite the handsome guy!

Hoping Emilie's kids pull through.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That would be cool Jill! You would have to get pics! I'm sure he's gotten so big!

Morning y'all  lol


----------



## littlegoatgirl

goathiker said:


> Music from the '50's tends to do that. :lol:


THAT SONG IS FROM THE 50's?!?!?! I was -40 to -50 years old on the 50's!! AND I KNOW THAT SONG BY HEART


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Jill, we need pictures!!! 

Ok... So I fell asleep last night and didnt charge my iPod.... So no music while working for me :tears: 

I'm gonna get outta bed and eat... Really, I am! Maybe... But it's so comfy....... Okay, here I go!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> THAT SONG IS FROM THE 50's?!?!?! I was -40 to -50 years old on the 50's!! AND I KNOW THAT SONG BY HEART


:ROFL: 
That song scared me!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm still laying in bed too Sarah lol! But, I'm sure the girls are out there yelling for me to come milk them..


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Yeah I just finished eating... Now I'm getting yelled at for food :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

I need food..... I dreamt of baby goats last night, outstandingly spectacular baby goats..... one of them was a cou noir.....


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> I need food..... I dreamt of baby goats last night, outstandingly spectacular baby goats..... one of them was a cou noir.....


Me too! Although they were Nubians  but they were so colorful!!! I *might* cry if I get a white goat...

Someone I know had a white goat and she grabbed a can of red pop left in the tack area next to her pen and tipped it back to drink it... She drank some but got the rest all down her sides! And it stained!!!! :lol: and she had to show like half an hour later!!!!! :ROFL: needless to say, the judge was pretty surprised!


----------



## Emzi00

Better on her than the goat.. :shrug: :slapfloor: Seriously, was it for showmanship or a breed class? :lol:


----------



## kccjer

Oh, I dunno....a pink goat would be kinda funny. :ROFL: I know someone that washed their lamb with clorox water to make it whiter....turned it green. :lol::lol:

I bought a new saddle! Well, new to me anyway. It's actually probably going to end up being daughters...it's a trail saddle with the high back. She needs a new one pretty badly. $300 :shock: I guess that's really not a bad price. It's pretty plain jane, but that's ok too. I'd rather her have a decent saddle that she can use than have a fancy show saddle that costs 3x that! Now to get her other saddle sold so that I can actually PAY for the new one.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

My LaMancha reservation came through! She had two does and a buck!!  :stars: 
Haven't heard from the breeder yet so I don't know what one is mine, but they are SO CUTE!! 

And I'm getting that LaMancha buck kid  so exciting


----------



## COgoatLover25

Yay for you!!!


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm so excited!!


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Lamanchas are so cute! Post a pic of the buckling if you can. 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


----------



## nchen7

how exciting Skyla.

awesome you got a new saddle Carmen!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Post a picture Skyla! 

I'm going to get some pictures of Osceola while lunging him today


----------



## Scottyhorse

And with that, I need to go work on math. So much to do before spring break


----------



## kccjer

Holy Smokes! I posted Lizzie's saddle about 2 hours ago and have someone coming to look at it and 2 others interested!! Hopefully, I can get the price I posted...$250 here's a pic


----------



## emilieanne

Thank you all so much for the prayers!! One little boy turned out to be a girl :')







Boy







Girl







Both

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer

Awwww...how sweet!


----------



## Emzi00

How are they doing Emilie? They look so sweet.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Aww Emilie they are so cute!! Glad to see you back on here!!


----------



## emilieanne

Thanks guys! They actually Aren't eating much right now. They're sleeping a lot lol. 
 so I'm working on trying to sleep but it's hard to 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Oh, very sweet little faces. Good to know that you are still alright. Will continue praying for you. 
Your name sake goat girl should be kidding in about a week.


----------



## Scottyhorse

My mom said I can (probably) ride Oci (good abbreviation??? Lol) this weekend! :dance: So excited.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emilie they are so sweet!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So this is my new buckling 
'Fire' it's either going to be Fire Storm or Forest Fire.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

And the does (gold/white and the Chocolate/white ones are the doe B&W is the buck)


----------



## Scottyhorse

Aw!! Skyla, he's adorable!


----------



## goathiker

Aw, cute munchies...


There's this weird yellow thing in the sky today. It hurts my cave bat eyes.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> Aw!! Skyla, he's adorable!


Thanks  I can't wait to get him home!


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> There's this weird yellow thing in the sky today. It hurts my cave bat eyes.


:laugh:


----------



## Scottyhorse

I won't be able to get a kid from Bianca most likely. She has skin cancer so probably won't be bred anymore. Poor girl


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL Jill!! :lol:

Man! That really stinks Sydney!


----------



## goathiker

Wow, that's too bad. That's only the second goat I've ever heard of that got cancer.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Scottyhorse said:


> I won't be able to get a kid from Bianca most likely. She has skin cancer so probably won't be bred anymore. Poor girl


How'd she get skin cancer?

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## fishin816

COgoatLover25 said:


> How'd she get skin cancer?
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


Probably because of her whiteness. Saanens are like that too right?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

She's white, so the pigment is lighter and it's harder to protect against the sun. Maybe? I don't know.


----------



## fishin816

Scottyhorse said:


> She's white, so the pigment is lighter and it's harder to protect against the sun. Maybe? I don't know.


Something like that I believe

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Scottyhorse said:


> She's white, so the pigment is lighter and it's harder to protect against the sun. Maybe? I don't know.


Even if they're not shaved?

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goathiker

It's a lack of vitamin D to protect against the sun. White animals should have vitamin D given during the winter. Their skin can't gather enough on it's own.


----------



## COgoatLover25

goathiker said:


> It's a lack of vitamin D to protect against the sun. White animals should have vitamin D given during the winter. Their skin can't gather enough on it's own.


Oh wow, did not know that! You're like a walking goat encyclopedia Jill! 
So where do you get this Vit. D? How do you give it to them?

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> It's a lack of vitamin D to protect against the sun. White animals should have vitamin D given during the winter. Their skin can't gather enough on it's own.


Oh that's interesting.


----------



## goathiker

I get it at Walmart in the gel caps. They don't even notice it's in their grain.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's good to know Jill!


----------



## kccjer

I'm sorry Sydney. That's really too bad.

Skyla! Those are all super cute!!

Just had someone out to look at the saddle!!! He came to look at it for his daughter and says he thinks it will work!! ray: I would love to get it sold that quickly.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks Carmen 
I'm super excited to meet them!


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'm gunna feel bad cutting Osceola's mane short. It's so long and pretty :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Do you have to cut it? 
I used to just braid Jenny's mane or brush it near daily.


----------



## kccjer

Scottyhorse said:


> I'm gunna feel bad cutting Osceola's mane short. It's so long and pretty :lol:


Why are you cutting his mane?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Well you know for English they cut it short (like a few inches long) so they can braid it? I'll be competing with him so I will have to cut it then. I will leave it long for as long as I can


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

'My' girl Jenny had a longish mane.. She competed in both western and English and he mane was braided fine... I know plenty of other horses with long manes that compeat in English..


----------



## Scottyhorse

Maybe I will be able to leave it long, hopefully  It's pretty. 

Going to finish up my homework, then clean my room and go lunge him. I'll take some pictures


----------



## kccjer

You're just going to have to learn to do a "proper" braid. LOL


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Well, I got to look at the catalog and I wrote down names I specifically liked so I can look them up!!! YAY! And Spanish family trees are hard, just btw...


----------



## corrin20

Okay so I wanted to ask for someone else's opinion on this. Does my pygmy goat look pregnant? She has been with a buck, so I think so. This is my first time breeding, so I wanted to know.  

















Sorry my pictures aren't the best, but I could try to take better ones sometime later. Any help would be appreciated!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

kccjer said:


> You're just going to have to learn to do a "proper" braid. LOL


I'm not too good at braiding :lol: I can do button braids if the mane is short enough, and regular people braids :lol: I'm pretty slow at it though.


----------



## Scottyhorse

@corrin- I would say pregnant, but I'm not expert.


----------



## corrin20

Okay thanks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

I'd say so too.



So after riding today, they let the baby and momma out to run around.  So cute! They think that the filly will end up being a buckskin, not a grulla, because she has enough tan in her... they said they could be wrong though. It was fun to watch her prance around. She can't simply run or walk, she has to prance. :lol: She was so cute, and her mom kept trying to give us kisses. Personally, I don't care for having a mare put her mouth in my face! :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Awww :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

She's all legs too, and put together well. She was fluffy.  Baby fluff is the best.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Yes it is! You should have gotten pictures


----------



## fishin816

Corrin- I say she is pregnant. How long was she exposed to the buck? Did you ever witness him breeding her? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> Yes it is! You should have gotten pictures


I know... :blue: I forgot...


----------



## Emzi00

Bear's great grand dam.... 
http://www.shiningmoonranch.com/swingdancer.html


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Very nice Emma


----------



## Scottyhorse

Wow


----------



## NubianFan

Technology is royally irking me tonight.


----------



## NubianFan

Congrats to all who had babies, I can't keep up anymore, this thread is like a circus sometimes. :ROFL:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Better on her than the goat.. :shrug: :slapfloor: Seriously, was it for showmanship or a breed class? :lol:


No, it WAS on the goat!!!


----------



## Emzi00

Oh gosh!! :slapfloor: That aught to have hurt her placings a bit. :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Awesome Emma! And Skyla! And everyone else I may have missed! :lol: ONLY 11 DAYS TILL DUE DATE GUYS!!!! 

Almost done with the kid pen too! Only thing I can do now is wait for the weekend when my dad can help me tear out a mini pen inside it!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Oh gosh!! :slapfloor: That aught to have hurt her placings a bit. :lol:


Yeah! She's normally a 1st place doe but got like 5th :/


----------



## fishin816

My chickens are fat… 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

My cats are fat.....


----------



## COgoatLover25

And??????!


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## kccjer

All my animals...except Cyclone....are fat.


----------



## fishin816

Most of my goats are fat… 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Most of my animals are :slapfloor:


----------



## COgoatLover25

I'll top that!! ALL of my animals are FAT & HAPPY!


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Emzi00

I really need to stop watching criminal minds.... I'm scared....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well I'm not holding my breath or anything, but babettes ligs are sunk and almost gone, got a string of clear/cloudy goo.


----------



## NubianFan

I'm fat :slapfloor:


----------



## Emzi00

Well, I'm not terribly extremely skinny... :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Yay! Go, Brat, go!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I got a bag of alfalfa pellets today, figured they'd be about the size as the boer pellet feed, like they usually are... opened the bag up, and the freaking pellets are the size of small birds! :shocked: how are the babies supposed to eat them?!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Pfft! Its not fat, its fluff! :slapfloor: :ROFL:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> I really need to stop watching criminal minds.... I'm scared....


Oh I know right! :lol: I was watching too


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well I'm not holding my breath or anything, but babettes ligs are sunk and almost gone, got a string of clear/cloudy goo.


Yay babies! I want babies :tears:


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Oh I know right! :lol: I was watching too


Watch it with me so I won't be scared...?


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Pfft! Its not fat, its fluff! :slapfloor: :ROFL:


Haaha I like to call it pleasantly plump XD

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Pfft! Its not fat, its fluff! :slapfloor: :ROFL:


Correct, Lacie knows everything... :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## NubianFan

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I got a bag of alfalfa pellets today, figured they'd be about the size as the boer pellet feed, like they usually are... opened the bag up, and the freaking pellets are the size of small birds! :shocked: how are the babies supposed to eat them?!


That musta been a mislabeled bag of alfalfa cubes


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

No they're actually pellets, just giant! :shock:


----------



## NubianFan

Y'all I went to sleep tonight after I cooked supper and slept for like two hours. so I have only been awake again now for about an hour and half and I seriously just want go back to bed.
I am missing my crush even though I talked to him just yesterday.


----------



## Emzi00

Ohcrapohcrapohcrap.... I don't think I'm going to be able to sleep tonight.... *bites fingernails*


----------



## NubianFan

Alien Cat says Mega Pellets are good....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It really scares you Emma? :lol:
Go watch some freddy cruger, or childsplay


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Watch it with me so I won't be scared...?


Yes please I am NOT gonna sleep tonight!!!


----------



## goathiker

Go watch "The Stand" on you tube. It'll cheer you right up


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Or go watch a few episodes of Studio C hehe..XD 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> It really scares you Emma? :lol:
> Go watch some freddy cruger, or childsplay


Yes, really!! I'm kinda flipping out right now, shaking, scared.... People being killed is not exactly my thing, top it off with my anxiety, I'm a bit of a mess right now...


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Yes please I am NOT gonna sleep tonight!!!


It's probably six-ish hours between us... meet in the middle and we can huddle under a blanket..?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Wow, just checked miss babs again, I think we've got some light contractions going on, and that udder is looking good  much more filled


----------



## NubianFan

I don't like scary stuff.


----------



## NubianFan

maybe long night for you Lacie


----------



## Emzi00

I'll still need pictures when she has them...


----------



## NubianFan

you'll be up scared anyway Emma


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> It's probably six-ish hours between us... meet in the middle and we can huddle under a blanket..?


Sounds good! I'll bring my moms laptop so we can go on here and you can bring the happy movies, got it?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Wow, just checked miss babs again, I think we've got some light contractions going on, and that udder is looking good  much more filled


Awesome! How do you see or feel contractions???


----------



## NubianFan

My cat just came to my door with a mouse meowing like crazy.... she was offering me a mouse so I would let her in for the night, silly thing.


----------



## NubianFan

I let her stay in over night all winter because it was so cold this winter and now that it has been warming up I have been making her sleep outside, she really is an outdoor cat, and she isn't happy about it apparently and thought she could bribe her way back inside. :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Sounds good! I'll bring my moms laptop so we can go on here and you can bring the happy movies, got it?


Got It!!! I'll bring a hot spot.... some movies.... happy thoughts.... I'm still shaking.....


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> you'll be up scared anyway Emma


Well, yes, but not like this! This is a different kind of scared!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Got It!!! I'll bring a hot spot.... some movies.... happy thoughts.... I'm still shaking.....


Sounds great!!! And I'll bring chocolate... And teddy bears... Oh, and the goats of course... And the chicks, they're pretty happy... Me too... My eyes are gigantic....


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Sounds great!!! And I'll bring chocolate... And teddy bears... Oh, and the goats of course... And the chicks, they're pretty happy... Me too... My eyes are gigantic....


I'll bring juice pouches and animal crackers... my blanky..... yep, still have it.... comes in handy for times like these... and pillows..... happy music..... my whole body is wacked up.... my goats are in for the ride too..


----------



## kccjer

NubianFan said:


> I'm fat :slapfloor:


I didn't think THAT was under discussion. In that case....I'm pretty sure I win. Lol


----------



## NubianFan

I won't argue with you Carmen... although I probably would really win....


----------



## kccjer

NubianFan said:


> I won't argue with you Carmen... although I probably would really win....


Lol...I ain't posting my weight like I did my age...sooooo....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I know exactly what I weigh, but the scale disagrees with me! :ROFL: it's such a liar!


----------



## NubianFan

LOL me neither....


----------



## NubianFan

Well in that case I weigh 135
Just like I did when I had a 19 inch waist.


----------



## kccjer

You have one of those lying scales too? I thought it was just me! Haha. I haven't weighed 135 since....oh....heck...who am I kidding? I don't remember ever weighing THAT!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

NubianFan said:


> Well in that case I weigh 135
> 
> Just like I did when I had a 19 inch waist.


Lol! That's not fat!! I'm fat 

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

it has been over 20 years since I have weighed that....


----------



## NubianFan

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> Lol! That's not fat!! I'm fat
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Sweetie I was telling a big fat fib, I haven't weighed that since I was a teenager.


----------



## Emzi00

Someone should come give me a hug...... I'm still terrified......


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Carmen, your scale is lying, remember?  aren't we all that size still? :greengrin:


----------



## kccjer

Emzi00 said:


> Someone should come give me a hug...... I'm still terrified......


(Hug) now don't be silly and watch that show again


----------



## Scottyhorse

Osceola 















His club foot:














Trotting on the lunge line:


----------



## NubianFan

:grouphug::hug:


Emzi00 said:


> Someone should come give me a hug...... I'm still terrified......


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Well still...everyone has their own weight you can't put all women in a specific category...I'm very big boned...I weigh 165 and even the doctor says I'm not fat...everyone has their own weight...just gotta stay healthy.  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

kccjer said:


> (Hug) now don't be silly and watch that show again


Thanks  Didn't really want to.... just happened..... :GAAH:


----------



## kccjer

Sydney...you need to make him pay attention to YOU while he's lunging. But he is beautiful.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

He's so noble looking Sydney <3 lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Carmen, your scale is lying, remember?  aren't we all that size still? :greengrin:


Yeah but Lacie that means my house is full of liars, my scale is lying, my jeans, are lying, my bikini is lying, my mirror is lying, my old prom dress is lying ....


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> I'll bring juice pouches and animal crackers... my blanky..... yep, still have it.... comes in handy for times like these... and pillows..... happy music..... my whole body is wacked up.... my goats are in for the ride too..


I'll bring my blanky too... And my bear I got when I was one.... And smiley faces


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh: Healthy


----------



## kccjer

NubianFan said:


> Yeah but Lacie that means my house is full of liars, my scale is lying, my jeans, are lying, my bikini is lying, my mirror is lying, my old prom dress is lying ....


Hahahaha. Amazing how many liars there are! Megan...I admit...I'm not just fat I'm in the obese range.


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> I'll bring my blanky too... And my bear I got when I was one.... And smiley faces


Sounds good.. :thumbup: :hug:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Same Emma... It just kinda came on and I couldn't turn it off... And now I pay 

Guys, none of you are fat, I'm sure you're all beautiful!


----------



## Emzi00

I consider people obese once they're over 600#.... :lol: I think you're good.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> Yeah but Lacie that means my house is full of liars, my scale is lying, my jeans, are lying, my bikini is lying, my mirror is lying, my old prom dress is lying ....


Pfft! To heck with them, lying jerks! I know how to sew, if I really wanted to, I could fit back into my prom dress, with no diet, exercise, nothing!  :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Sounds good.. :thumbup: :hug:


:hug:


----------



## Emzi00

I'm beautiful.  :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

I have done that before. Watched a suspenseful show that I didn't know would be as scary as it turned out to be. But once you are watching it you want to see what happens.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> I consider people obese once they're over 600#.... :lol: I think you're good.


I agree! But the big wigs say if you're more than 150lbs (women) you are morbidly obese, not just obese, _morbidly_! Can you believe that crap!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

littlegoatgirl said:


> Same Emma... It just kinda came on and I couldn't turn it off... And now I pay
> 
> Guys, none of you are fat, I'm sure you're all beautiful!


Exactly!! Everyone is beautiful just the way you are...if you don't like yourself...change it...I have loved Jillian Michaels sooo much lol I think I have almost all her workout DVDs....plus eating healthy is a huge part of it as well. Just sayin  but yes everyone is beautiful...doesn't matter what's on the outside it's the inside...

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> I consider people obese once they're over 600#.... :lol: I think you're good.


Lol same! I saw a video/read an article about a guy who hadn't left his bed for I think 3 years? And just ate and he was 1000+ pounds and had to be moved out of his house by a crane!! They took off the roof and lifted out the bed!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Emzi00 said:


> I consider people obese once they're over 600#.... :lol: I think you're good.


Hahaha same here 

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

I wore makeup all weekend when I was out of state and with my makeup and new haircut it was the first time I have felt pretty in a long time. I got hit on a couple of times too. Of course I was in grandpaville but still.


----------



## kccjer

Emzi00 said:


> I consider people obese once they're over 600#.... :lol: I think you're good.


Whew! I'm still good!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I agree! But the big wigs say if you're more than 150lbs (women) you are morbidly obese, not just obese, _morbidly_! Can you believe that crap!


In that case so am I X-( but like I said...you just can't put all women in a box and say they all have to be the same. If I weighed 120 like one crazy doctor thought I should be I'd be skin and bones...

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I agree! But the big wigs say if you're more than 150lbs (women) you are morbidly obese, not just obese, _morbidly_! Can you believe that crap!


Isn't that ridiculous. Unfortunately I DO genuinely fit the morbidly obese. But I'm working on it....


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I agree! But the big wigs say if you're more than 150lbs (women) you are morbidly obese, not just obese, _morbidly_! Can you believe that crap!


I don't buy any of that shaz. I don't get how people think like that. It's not natural to be able to see bones.


----------



## goathiker

kccjer said:


> Sydney...you need to make him pay attention to YOU while he's lunging. But he is beautiful.


He is, look at his ears.

Beautiful boy Sydney. He's going to be a good challenge for you.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> I wore makeup all weekend when I was out of state and with my makeup and new haircut it was the first time I have felt pretty in a long time. I got hit on a couple of times too. Of course I was in grandpaville but still.


Glad you felt pretty 

The end was hilarious though but hey, a compliment is a compliment


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I agree! But the big wigs say if you're more than 150lbs (women) you are morbidly obese, not just obese, _morbidly_! Can you believe that crap!


Seriously?!?!? It always frustrates me because I'm pretty muscular from soccer and farm lifting and stuff and if you're tall you weigh more and it's just like AGH! Like, I'm a TWIG and they say I'm normal weight because of my muscle... Stupid society.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'll be back, maybe, depends on what the little Babs is up to.


----------



## kccjer

goathiker said:


> He is, look at his ears.
> 
> Beautiful boy Sydney. He's going to be a good challenge for you.


Nope. His ears are pointed where he's looking...away from whoever is lunging him.


----------



## Emzi00

I have abs, I just love them so much that I protect them with a layer of fat.


----------



## Scottyhorse

kccjer said:


> Sydney...you need to make him pay attention to YOU while he's lunging. But he is beautiful.


Thank you  And yeah, I'm going to work on that tomorrow.


----------



## kccjer

NubianFan said:


> I wore makeup all weekend when I was out of state and with my makeup and new haircut it was the first time I have felt pretty in a long time. I got hit on a couple of times too. Of course I was in grandpaville but still.


Grandpaville? Bahahaha


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Oh I almost forgot Sydney!!! He's beautiful, I love him!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> I have abs, I just love them so much that I protect them with a layer of fat.


:lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I'll be back, maybe, depends on what the little Babs is up to.


Have fun  :wave:


----------



## NubianFan

I was skin and bones pretty much at 135 I starved myself to be that thin in high school. I would skip breakfast and lunch and only eat dinner. I would suck on cough drops in algebra class to keep my stomach from growling because it was one of my later classes of the day I remember being so embarrassed because my stomach would growl so loud. I hate that I did that to myself now, I was so gorgeous back then and didn't or couldn't see it. Now I am old and fat and I have much better self esteem than I did then. I wish I had sense enough to appreciate it when I had it. I also think I messed up my metabolism with the starving then, which has caused me weight problems my whole life, so I try to tell girls now, to value themselves and not think they have to be like airbrushed models. But it was society too, when I was in high school I was considered one of the fat girls even though I had a 19 inch waist because I had a different kind of frame and had some curves elsewhere. So stupid. I had a perfect hour glass figure but was considered fat by the girls in my school.


----------



## Scottyhorse

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> He's so noble looking Sydney <3 lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Majestic :greengrin:


----------



## NubianFan

Yes I was in Branson, Mo pretty much Grandpaville.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Scottyhorse said:


> Majestic :greengrin:


Lol yeah that too 

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> He is, look at his ears.
> 
> Beautiful boy Sydney. He's going to be a good challenge for you.


Thank you Jill  I'm excited to see him fill out.


----------



## Scottyhorse

littlegoatgirl said:


> Oh I almost forgot Sydney!!! He's beautiful, I love him!!


Thank you


----------



## NubianFan

by the way your new horses is gorgeous Sydney


----------



## goathiker

Forward? Not be agumentive but, he's paying attention at least part of the time


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> I was skin and bones pretty much at 135 I starved myself to be that thin in high school. I would skip breakfast and lunch and only eat dinner. I would suck on cough drops in algebra class to keep my stomach from growling because it was one of my later classes of the day I remember being so embarrassed because my stomach would growl so loud. I hate that I did that to myself now, I was so gorgeous back then and didn't or couldn't see it. Now I am old and fat and I have much better self esteem than I did then. I wish I had sense enough to appreciate it when I had it. I also think I messed up my metabolism with the starving then, which has caused me weight problems my whole life, so I try to tell girls now, to value themselves and not think they have to be like airbrushed models. But it was society too, when I was in high school I was considered one of the fat girls even though I had a 19 inch waist because I had a different kind of frame and had some curves elsewhere. So stupid. I had a perfect hour glass figure but was considered fat by the girls in my school.


Thanks Leslie :hug:


----------



## kccjer

You're right...that ear IS turned back some.


----------



## goathiker

At least the world has changed on that a bit. I've had a lanky boys frame my whole life. Some curves would have been kinda nice when I was younger.


----------



## NubianFan

I do agree in one pic one ear is pointed to Sydney, in the other they are pointed forward, but I can see both thoughts on it. He could have just flipped his ears forward for a second then back to Sydney or he could have been distracted at that moment.


----------



## kccjer

It's not major tho cause the line is loose so he's not pulling. Just looks distracted.


----------



## Scottyhorse

He's really busy looking at everything. Me, the horses, the ground, the hills, I think he's just in overload :lol: 

And while everyone is discussing their weight, I'm about 125 and 5'4. I guess I'm a healthy weight but I don't feel like it. But I'm pretty out of shape, even with farm work. That would help :lol:


----------



## kccjer

He'll settle in.


----------



## NubianFan

yeah it is normal for him to be looky loo right now. He is just acclimating to your place.


----------



## goathiker

Hey, you don't have problems until you have to buy your bras in the preteen department at Walmart.


----------



## Emzi00

goathiker said:


> Hey, you don't have problems until you have to buy your bras in the preteen department at Walmart.


:slapfloor: :ROFL: :laugh:


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Hey, you don't have problems until you have to buy your bras in the preteen department at Walmart.


That made my night :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

no comment for the sake of family friendliness....


----------



## NubianFan

I wish my dream would come true and we would all meet at our lodge and chat, it would be hilarious....


----------



## kccjer

That would be fun


----------



## Emzi00

That would be nice, but we'd probably be there for a month...


----------



## goathiker

That would be an awful lot of fun. We could rent one of those lodges with the big fire pit in the middle to sit around.


----------



## kccjer

And have 50 different conversations going too. Ha


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

goathiker said:


> Hey, you don't have problems until you have to buy your bras in the preteen department at Walmart.


Hahaha! I'm on the totally other end of the spectrum...wish there was a middle ground 

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

:lol: We just all need to bring all our animals and we'll be all good! We'd need a loooot of space though..


----------



## Emzi00

I'd steal Leslie away from the rest of you... :greengrin:


----------



## Scottyhorse

:lol:


----------



## kccjer

Well...I guess I'm going to be the first "punk" tonight and go to bed. Night all


----------



## NubianFan

At this point in my life, I wouldn't care if we were there for a month... I need some kind of mental break after school. I have been a mildly functioning vegetable for about a month now already...


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> :lol: We just all need to bring all our animals and we'll be all good! We'd need a loooot of space though..


Lacie can leave some of her dogs.... particularly the mean and scary ones.... bring Roo.... some of the smushy faces... enough for me to have a swarm to lay in....


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Scottyhorse said:


> :lol: We just all need to bring all our animals and we'll be all good! We'd need a loooot of space though..


Haha yeah we'd have to rent a whole campgrounds 

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Some of us might get to meet at Rondy. Meg just needs to work on her parents a bit.


----------



## NubianFan

Night Carmen I am not far behind


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Carmen


----------



## Emzi00

Good Night Carmen. :wave:


----------



## NubianFan

Carmen you do realize if we had this gathering we would totally freeze your bra for being the first to go to bed....


----------



## kccjer

NubianFan said:


> Carmen you do realize if we had this gathering we would totally freeze your bra for being the first to go to bed....


Well...yours would be next...soooo...


----------



## NubianFan

LOL.... we have virtual frozen bras....


----------



## kccjer

And now I go to slerp with THAT pic in my mind. Sigh....


----------



## Emzi00

............food..............


----------



## NubianFan

LOL guys Skyla just started liking things so she is on, she is gonna be like WHAT.... y'all are loopy. :lol:


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

goathiker said:


> Some of us might get to meet at Rondy. Meg just needs to work on her parents a bit.


Rondy? Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer

Slerp...sleep...whichever


----------



## NubianFan

My bras are liars too....


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

NubianFan said:


> Carmen you do realize if we had this gathering we would totally freeze your bra for being the first to go to bed....


Ahahaaa!! Wow I've never even heard of that trick that's great...I need to do that to my best friend when she comes over...rofl she'd kill me.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

Emzi00 said:


> ............food..............


Which is exactly why you will steal me away at the lodge :lol:


----------



## goathiker

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> Rondy? Lol


The pack goat campout


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> Which is exactly why you will steal me away at the lodge :lol:


:yum:


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

goathiker said:


> The pack goat campout


Oh duh  yeah well we don't have a truck sooo...me and Nibbles would have to walk...lol idk anyone wanna give me and Nibs a ride?

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

Alright well toss my bra in the freezer, I am headed to bed. :slapfloor:


----------



## Emzi00

*toss*


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Leslie


----------



## Emzi00

Night Punk :hug:


----------



## goathiker

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> Oh duh  yeah well we don't have a truck sooo...me and Nibbles would have to walk...lol idk anyone wanna give me and Nibs a ride?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


I'd give you a ride, we'd just need to set it up. I'll have room in the trailer.


----------



## nchen7

you guys are hilarious!

Megan, can you and Nibbles go hitch hiking to Rendy? and take pictures....b/c that would be HILARIOUS!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

goathiker said:


> I'd give you a ride, we'd just need to set it up. I'll have room in the trailer.


It's in August right?

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

nchen7 said:


> you guys are hilarious!
> 
> Megan, can you and Nibbles go hitch hiking to Rendy? and take pictures....b/c that would be HILARIOUS!


Lol! Oh yeah it would be hilarious...that big clumsy oaf...I'm curious to see how he does on a trail lol he trips over EVERYTHING lol

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

June 26th through July 1st. I'm perfectly willing to meet your folks, give them my drivers license, and submit to a federal back ground check. :lol:
I'll be bringing my niece also, as long as there's no conflict with her commitments.


----------



## nchen7

I wanna come! but....alas, no travel plans. must. not. spend. money!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

goathiker said:


> June 26th through July 1st. I'm perfectly willing to meet your folks, give them my drivers license, and submit to a federal back ground check. :lol:
> I'll be bringing my niece also, as long as there's no conflict with her commitments.


Hahaha! :lol: Well hopefully that won't have to happen and we can go ourselves  But its nice to know that you could take me! That would be really nice of you! We'll have to see how the next few months go here...things are crazy busy...gotta get our garden ready and plant our orchard, put up fence, plant the pasture, blah blah blah


----------



## goathiker

Sure come on Ni! I'll bring you a baby pack goat to play with.


----------



## nchen7

*twitch twitch* must not succumb to temptation!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Resist Ni resist! lol But no seriously you should come...Nibbles would love you...course Nibbles loves everyone sooo...


----------



## nchen7

gah! and I would love Nibbles! lol. 

there is time to decide still....


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

nchen7 said:


> gah! and I would love Nibbles! lol.
> 
> there is time to decide still....


I mean seriously...how can you resist a face like this?? XD


----------



## nchen7

ok friends....bed time for me. nite nite everyone!

b/c Megan, you can't. it's absolutely smushable!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Lol ikr?! Gnite Ni, Sweet dreams


----------



## goathiker

And you could meet Bean and Onyx. Play with baby pack goats and meet my Spitz. Wow, that would be fun!!!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Ok I'm off to go read Narnia and hit the hay...see ya'll tomorrow


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Meg, I'm rereading, for about the 100th time, the Clan Of The Cave Bear books.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Never heard of those.


----------



## goathiker

Really never heard..Oh, wait, I'm old. Well, there's some sex in the books, other then that they are really neat. They take place like 30,000 years ago and they kinda pooped out at the end but the first 5 books are really good. http://www.amazon.com/Childrens-Mammoth-Hunters-Children-Volumes/dp/B000EZYQQU


----------



## goathiker

Just for fun, the '80's weren't all bad.


----------



## kccjer

Have I ever mentioned how much I truly love insomnia? Blah... awake since 3 now and 1 1/2 hours til I gotta get dd ip for school. Sigh....


----------



## nchen7

oh....I hate those nights. laying around, twiddling your thumbs....waiting for something to happen (or not). 

Jill, that would be too much fun! but alas....flight prices are quite steep.


----------



## goathiker

Hey, that's okay. It would have been fun though. Hm, I think my nights gone at this point...


----------



## kccjer

Daughter is on the bus. Saddle is sold. I am heading back to bed...hopefully. 

GoatHiker Clan of the Cave Bear is an AWESOME series! I agree tho...the last couple books left a little to be desired.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Morning everyone!! Jill, you're just going to bed!?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

"Spotty showers Wednesday and Thursday, Thunderstorms Friday." 

Well it didn't rain at all yesterday, and was warm and nice even though they said it was gonna be cold and rainy, and as for today... I want to know who showers in THIS high pressure, pouring down rain!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Morning all  :wave:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Morning all  :wave:


Guten Tag!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

My Nubian *might* have been born  just not for sure if it mine yet


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> My Nubian *might* have been born  just not for sure if it mine yet


AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!  make sure you text me LOTS of pictures!!!!!:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'll text you the few I just got


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Yayyy!!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Ugh, dogs woke me up super early and I can't go back to sleep. Not a morning person. At all.


----------



## nchen7

I went to bed after midnight and still got up at like 6:30.....

exciting Skyla. of course we'll need pictures!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's annoying Sydney!

Corse Ni  as soon as I know for sure I'll post pics 

And then I'm done buying goats! Lol! My two reservations and a little unexpected one lol


----------



## COgoatLover25

Scottyhorse said:


> Ugh, dogs woke me up super early and I can't go back to sleep. Not a morning person. At all.


At least you didn't have to wake up to this !!!! Ugh I hate snow I hate snow I hate snow ... Did I say I HATE
snow!!!!

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## COgoatLover25

COgoatLover25 said:


> At least you didn't have to wake up to this !!!! Ugh I hate snow I hate snow I hate snow ... Did I say I HATE
> snow!!!!
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.











Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goathiker

It's just dark and wet here. I love the snow, That's enough to run a dog team in


----------



## COgoatLover25

goathiker said:


> It's just dark and wet here. I love the snow, That's enough to run a dog team in


Where do you live??? I'll ship some to you lol

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, it would melt by time you hit Eugene, Oregon. I'm 90 miles from there.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I want- scratch that- NEED baby goats :tears:


----------



## Emzi00

You'll have some soon. And if that isn't enough, I think I saw some nubians for sale on craigslist.


----------



## nchen7

mine will be here soon! I felt some more movement yesterday.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Moooorning all...anyone know why nights have to be so stinkin short ---.---


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> You'll have some soon. And if that isn't enough, I think I saw some nubians for sale on craigslist.


:shock: where at? How much? Any good? :lol: I'm insane...

Meanwhile...

Thunderbolt of lightning very very frightening


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> :shock: where at? How much? Any good? :lol: I'm insane...
> 
> Meanwhile...
> 
> Thunderbolt of lightning very very frightening


You are insane! And they didn't look very good  I do know of someone in Zeeland who might have some nubians for sale, but I don't know if she has any does.... :scratch:

Galileo


----------



## Emzi00

I should get out of bed... the goats are probably mad at me... :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> You are insane! And they didn't look very good  I do know of someone in Zeeland who might have some nubians for sale, but I don't know if she has any does.... :scratch:
> 
> Galileo


I think it's a disease :shrug: :lol: I'm trying to find some, I've been saving up and have almost $300 to spend just from christmas, birthday, and working Monday and Tuesday...


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> I should get out of bed... the goats are probably mad at me... :lol:


:lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Here, look and see if you see anyone close.... I'll go check Facebook for you too....
http://mdgs.org/mdgs/?p=352


----------



## kccjer

Ugh. Nephew called at 830 "you know anyone with an open top trailer?":angry: Um....no. He has a cow that calved Sat and hasn't stood up since.:tear: Hauling her to the butcher today and can't figure out how to get her on the trailer to haul her in. 

Nephew calls at 930. :-x Do I want to try canning any of the meat? Um....no. 

1000....someone knocks on my door. Dog LAUNCHES herself off the bed ready to rip them a new one if they should dare open the door. :sigh: FedEx with my TT order. 

I guess I'm up. Maybe. And to top it off, think I've got what kept DD home from school on Monday. :shrug::GAAH: :coffee2: Looks like it's shaping up to be a lovely day. On a good note...it IS raining!!


----------



## Emzi00

The lady I'm getting Bear from has two Nubian doelings for sale, $175 a piece. Nice, healthy animals. Herd tested negative for CAE, CL, and Johnes. Located in Mt Pleasant. It'd be a long drive, but you could stop by and visit me. 

Melissa Delamar has a buckling for sale. $300. Dam appraised 89 last year. CAE and Johnes negative herd. In Zeeland. He's a nice looking guy, I can get pictures if interested.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Get some rest, Carmen.  And make sure no does are kidding today, in the rain. ;-)

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


----------



## Emzi00

Rough start, hope the rest of your day goes better Carmen.


----------



## kccjer

Sad part is that we DO have some does getting super close so I probably ought to go check and make sure none actually are kidding in the rain. Thanks for the reminder. LOL


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Aw wow Carmen :-/ talk about a rough morning...hope the rest of the day is better!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom

kccjer said:


> Ugh. Nephew called at 830 "you know anyone with an open top trailer?":angry: Um....no. He has a cow that calved Sat and hasn't stood up since.:tear: Hauling her to the butcher today and can't figure out how to get her on the trailer to haul her in.
> 
> Nephew calls at 930. :-x Do I want to try canning any of the meat? Um....no.
> 
> 1000....someone knocks on my door. Dog LAUNCHES herself off the bed ready to rip them a new one if they should dare open the door. :sigh: FedEx with my TT order.
> 
> I guess I'm up. Maybe. And to top it off, think I've got what kept DD home from school on Monday. :shrug::GAAH: :coffee2: Looks like it's shaping up to be a lovely day. On a good note...it IS raining!!


Sounds like a great start anyway :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It's a boy. Babette is such a brat!


----------



## fishin816

Poor Emma… 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> It's a boy. Babette is such a brat!


:slapfloor: Give Babette a smack for the single, let Goober get the backlash for it being a boy.


----------



## Emzi00

fishin816 said:


> Poor Emma&#8230;
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Actually, I'm not able to get a baby from Lacie this spring, lacking in funds. And if I could've, I'd have wanted a buckling, let Lacie keep her does. Plus he's a cou clair... if only, if only... :blue:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> :slapfloor: Give Babette a smack for the single, let Goober get the backlash for it being a boy.


Will do! Though I think goober is getting the worst of it, he's leaving in 3 days if it isn't raining :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Well, it's doing something between snowing, sleeting, and raining outside.... I don't know the "correct" or "proper" term, but I'm saying it's snoiling out....
Even though it's icky out, it's spring. I saw a robin, first one of the year.


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie, did you ever find Moon's other boy a place?


----------



## fishin816

I like this doe&#8230;









Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> The lady I'm getting Bear from has two Nubian doelings for sale, $175 a piece. Nice, healthy animals. Herd tested negative for CAE, CL, and Johnes. Located in Mt Pleasant. It'd be a long drive, but you could stop by and visit me.
> 
> Melissa Delamar has a buckling for sale. $300. Dam appraised 89 last year. CAE and Johnes negative herd. In Zeeland. He's a nice looking guy, I can get pictures if interested.


I'll take pictures!! I have no idea how I would convince my parents, but hey


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> It's a boy. Babette is such a brat!


Wow, that stinks! I agree with Emma! :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

littlegoatgirl said:


> I'll take pictures!! I have no idea how I would convince my parents, but hey


As in you can send them to me, not I will take them lol


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Well, it's doing something between snowing, sleeting, and raining outside.... I don't know the "correct" or "proper" term, but I'm saying it's snoiling out....
> Even though it's icky out, it's spring. I saw a robin, first one of the year.


I like snailing, snow, hail, and rain... And it has "snail" in it :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

I get to ride Osceola today!  I'll have my mom take pictures. I'm so excited!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Yay Sydney!!! Happy for you 

How much protein do oats contain?


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## fishin816

COgoatLover25 said:


> Yay Sydney!!! Happy for you
> 
> How much protein do oats contain?
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


10% protein

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

The brown ish ones are the doelings,and the black ish one is the buckling.


----------



## Emzi00

Congrats Sydney, have fun.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> The brown ish ones are the doelings,and the black ish one is the buckling.


Must... Buy... Must... Buy.... Must... But.... Must.... Buy... Must... Buy....


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> 10% protein
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Look up protein content in oats on google.

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Scottyhorse

fishin816 said:


> 10% protein
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


It depends on the area they were grown in. Most range from 12-14 %.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Scottyhorse said:


> It depends on the area they were grown in. Most range from 12-14 %.


So what is considered high as far as protein levels?

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Google is a complete LIAR then ! Lol
I looked it up and it said that they contained 26 grams of protein per cup!!! 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Emzi00

One of the doe kids...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sarah they are adorable!! You have to get one


----------



## fishin816

They are going by grams, i am going by percentages. It is still 10% protein,


----------



## fishin816

2,900!!!!! 100 more until 3000!!!!!!! 

You should get them Sarah…


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> They are going by grams, i am going by percentages. It is still 10% protein,


So, what is considered high?

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Sarah they are adorable!! You have to get one


I agree, but let it be a doeling.... you could come visit....


----------



## fishin816

COgoatLover25 said:


> So, what is considered high?
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


Oats are not high in protein, barley is highER in protein, but by 3%. What are you using the oats for?


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> Oats are not high in protein, barley is highER in protein, but by 3%. What are you using the oats for?


My milk goat, I read in this one book that oats are for milk production and corn is for weight gain. I was just wondering why oats were good for milk production?????

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## fishin816

COgoatLover25 said:


> My milk goat, I read in this one book that oats are for milk production and corn is for weight gain. I was just wondering why oats were good for milk production?????
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


The calories in oats are good for milk.


----------



## Emzi00

Throwback Thursday..


----------



## fishin816

Just curious… how much salt should my goats be getting? 

Cute pic Emma… 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

Cade, most oats are 12% protein, some are 14%. Not a lot are 10%. It all depends on where and how they were grown. But, most are 12%.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emma, moons other buck is going with Goober and the oberhaulis. Babettes buck might be going too.

Cade the salt in tgeir minerals is all they need.


----------



## fishin816

Scottyhorse said:


> Cade, most oats are 12% protein, some are 14%. Not a lot are 10%. It all depends on where and how they were grown. But, most are 12%.


The oats I have seen in my area are 10-12%, so that is why I said it was 10%

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Emma, moons other buck is going with Goober and the oberhaulis. Babettes buck might be going too.
> 
> Cade the salt in tgeir minerals is all they need.


Ok but how much should there be in the minerals?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

fishin816 said:


> The oats I have seen in my area are 10-12%, so that is why I said it was 10%
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Well you should say that. The average I have found for them is 12%. In my area they are 12% and higher. 12% seems to be the most common.


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Emma, moons other buck is going with Goober and the oberhaulis. Babettes buck might be going too.
> 
> Cade the salt in tgeir minerals is all they need.


:tears: :wave: :tears:


----------



## Scottyhorse

fishin816 said:


> Ok but how much should there be in the minerals?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I think 5-10%?


----------



## fishin816

Scottyhorse said:


> Well you should say that. The average I have found for them is 12%. In my area they are 12% and higher. 12% seems to be the most common.


I assumed that most oats were 10% considering they were in my area. So therefor I said that oats are 10% protein

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

Scottyhorse said:


> I think 5-10%?


Ouch&#8230; I am giving them 16%!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'm getting a few chicks from the feed store on Saturday  Marans (2) and a black australorp (1). Then my americauna's will get here later this month.


----------



## Scottyhorse

fishin816 said:


> Ouch&#8230; I am giving them 16%!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


It's probably fine. You're feeding Onyx minerals, right?


----------



## fishin816

Yeah I am giving Onyx. I worry too much… I admit. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

Haven't noticed  :lol:


----------



## fishin816

Scottyhorse said:


> Haven't noticed  :lol:


:lol: :ROFL: :slapfloor:

What does ROFL stand for? Roll on floor laughing?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

Scottyhorse said:


> I'm getting a few chicks from the feed store on Saturday  Marans (2) and a black australorp (1). Then my americauna's will get here later this month.


Cool! I love marans! And speckled sussex. Next year I wanna get some sussex chickens, and some EEs and more buff orps.

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

Rolling on the floor laughing, yeah  

But you are taking good care of your goats. It's good to be a little bit of a worry wart sometimes


----------



## fishin816

Look at how pretty the sussexs are.








Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

fishin816 said:


> Cool! I love marans! And speckled sussex. Next year I wanna get some sussex chickens, and some EEs and more buff orps.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


We've got a few speckled sussex. They are pretty and good layers. We have one Buff Orp, we've had her for 5 years, she's always been really weird. I don't think she's ever laid an egg, and never went broody. She did try to steal another hens' chicks, though. We keep her around because she's so odd :lol: We named her Stalker because at our old house, she would always follow us around. Since we moved, she's been even weirder. :scratch:


----------



## fishin816

Scottyhorse said:


> We've got a few speckled sussex. They are pretty and good layers. We have one Buff Orp, we've had her for 5 years, she's always been really weird. I don't think she's ever laid an egg, and never went broody. She did try to steal another hens' chicks, though. We keep her around because she's so odd :lol: We named her Stalker because at our old house, she would always follow us around. Since we moved, she's been even weirder. :scratch:


That is too funny!!!!! Two of my chicks stalk me&#8230; it is so creepy.

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> But you are taking good care of your goats. It's good to be a little bit of a worry wart sometimes


 :applaud: :hammer:


----------



## NubianFan

littlegoatgirl said:


> Must... Buy... Must... Buy.... Must... But.... Must.... Buy... Must... Buy....


THAT buckling is gorgeous... good thing he is in Michigan


----------



## Scottyhorse

It is! :-?

I had one young chicken a few years ago that was hatched out in the barn at our old house. It got lost or abandoned or something. That thing was attatched to my hip! It would always sit on my shoulder when I was outside, and follow me around like a puppy. It got hit by a car at a few months old... I was so sad :tear: 

I also have a roo that is fairly old, I raised him from a day old chick (also born at our old house) after he fell out of the hay loft and broke his leg. The pullet I was talking about above mothered him while she was still a baby herself! She would tuck him under her wing at night, and take care of him during the day... Then one morning I found another day old chick wandering out in the driveway at our old house, she lived with the other two. We still have her. I'll go get a picture of the rooster, he's really cool. 

I can't wait for my chicks, I am going to make them real friendly like that one pullet.


----------



## NubianFan

We had a chick that was abandoned because it's mother and all it's sibling were killed by some kind of varmit, most likely coyotes. It somehow escaped but here was this panicked wild chick running around alone peeping it's head off. We could NOT catch her. Well you would never guess who came to her rescue.... her father, yep the old rooster that was her daddy, took her under his wing and protected her and raised her and stayed with her all the time just like a hen would. Years later when a younger rooster injured him badly to near death in a fight my daughter cried and cried because she said he was such a good daddy he didn't deserve to die. I think it especially touched her because her own father sure hasn't been around for her. So she tried to save him, she bandaged him and doctored him and would lead him to food and water (other rooster blinded him) but he eventually died. She did keep him alive for about a year afterwards though.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hey Emma, I just weighed that brutal guy, he weighs 10.5lbs!


----------



## Emzi00

Ouch, that must've hurt to push out... :lol:


----------



## fishin816

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Hey Emma, I just weighed that brutal guy, he weighs 10.5lbs!


 poor Babette

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Hey Emma, I just weighed that brutal guy, he weighs 10.5lbs!


All I can say is...

Ouch!!!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Agh Emma I want them so bad but my mom says no :tears: I really wanted a doeling! But we'll see how things go after B kids, maybe if she only has 1 or *maybe* 2, I can convince them 

Question, BB was looking at her belly today, that's normal right?? I know they talk to the kids right before she kids... But idk... :O


----------



## Emzi00

She was thinking, "I don't know what I saw in that man.... ow... ow ow ow..."


----------



## Scottyhorse

This is Spot, the roo that broke his leg at a day old:







Stalker:







And for fun, this is Jerry. Bantam Cochin.


----------



## Emzi00

I like Jerry.


----------



## fishin816

Quote from The Does Code of Honor. 

You must keep this waiting game interesting, little teasers like looking at your belly, pushing your food around in your bucket and nesting, and laying down often are mandatory. 

So what I am saying is, it is normal. She will be SCREAMING at her belly the day she goes in labor 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

They are cute Sydney. Is that a Cochin/Barred rock cross in that roo? 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> She was thinking, "I don't know what I saw in that man.... ow... ow ow ow..."


She didn't see anything in him, remember! I had to hold her while she flailed and flipped out :lol: she knew.... and maybe nehru would have given me a girl! :hair:


----------



## Scottyhorse

fishin816 said:


> They are cute Sydney. Is that a Cochin/Barred rock cross in that roo?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


The big one?


----------



## fishin816

Scottyhorse said:


> The big one?


Yeah

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

fishin816 said:


> Yeah
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


He's got no cochin in him. I honestly have no idea what he is. :razz:


----------



## fishin816

Scottyhorse said:


> He's got no cochin in him. I honestly have no idea what he is. :razz:


Atleast youre honest! :lol:

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

Lacie, congrats? we'll still need pics!


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh: I have pictures :greengrin:


----------



## NubianFan

Emzi00 said:


> :laugh: I have pictures :greengrin:


I do too! but they aren't of Lacie's buckling....


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> I do too! but they aren't of Lacie's buckling....


The amount of pictures of Lacie's goats and other animals I have on my phone is quite large... :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Tacos for dinner.


----------



## fishin816

I have no pictures of anything else but my goats, chickens, and other peoples goats that I drool over.


----------



## Emzi00

I have tons of pretty goat pictures too.  Cadillac Jack is my wallpaper... :lol:


----------



## fishin816

Keep Calm and Love Goaties is my wallpaper


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Weeeell, how was everyone's day? I'm having meatballs for supper. :drool:


----------



## fishin816

Did you ever get your magazine?



Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

I'm starving...


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

fishin816 said:


> Did you ever get your magazine?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


It wasn't a magazine, it was an online sale catalog. And yes. I did. And I've already looked through it about 16 times and fell in love with a few does.


----------



## fishin816

Well I was close… 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> I'm starving...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Well go eat some shrimp&#8230;

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

I'm vegan 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> I'm vegan
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


I love animals and all&#8230; but I love meat. My moddo is, it isnt mine, (or WASNT) mine, I can eat it. LOL!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## sassykat6181

Chicken noodle soup for this gal. I made it all the way through winter healthy and wouldn't you know.....we get a few nice days and I feel like a bus hit me


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Lol well that's great and all but I'd just like some carrots and humus right now 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

I like food.... particularly Peeps..... the goat Peeps is nice too.....


----------



## Scottyhorse

Anyone want to help me with an algebra question?


----------



## fishin816

THERE ARE GOAT PEEPS?!?!?!?!?!?!? I dont like the gooyness of Peeps… ugh 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

Scottyhorse said:


> Anyone want to help me with an algebra question?


No I hate math&#8230; I dont really wanna do it while I am not at prison! :lol:

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> THERE ARE GOAT PEEPS?!?!?!?!?!?!? I dont like the gooyness of Peeps&#8230; ugh
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Neither do I ugh... Get all stuck to you teeth and ick!


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> Anyone want to help me with an algebra question?


I will.  What's the problem?


----------



## Emzi00

fishin816 said:


> THERE ARE GOAT PEEPS?!?!?!?!?!?!? I dont like the gooyness of Peeps&#8230; ugh
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


:doh: Let me clear that up, the goat named Peeps....  I love Peeps, both the food and the goat.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I LOVE peeps! So yummy!  I nicknamed my new buckling Peeps :lol:


----------



## nchen7

I'm making sourdough. it's smelling real good in here....


----------



## Emzi00

:yum:


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Scottyhorse said:


> Anyone want to help me with an algebra question?


No.  but I will anyway..what is it? Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

My mom got goat milk yogurt...not sure what got into her but I guess I'll try it XD 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

it's been said that some people who can't handle cow's milk, do really well with goats milk (raw better than pasteurized).


----------



## NubianFan

I am simply burning up, wringing wet with sweat, supposed to be big storms here tonight.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

nchen7 said:


> it's been said that some people who can't handle cow's milk, do really well with goats milk (raw better than pasteurized).


Huh maybe it will be ok then!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

My neighbors are moving ):


----------



## NubianFan

Are they your good neighbors?


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Do you have bad neighbors?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

They are the neighbors that just stayed out of your business and left you alone.


----------



## Emzi00

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> Do you have bad neighbors?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Don't we all?


----------



## NubianFan

I have very few neighbors. On one side of my property the land is owned by a set of family members who inherited it together and they can't all agree what to do with it, so it has sat vacant for over 20 years. On another side it is owned by a rich doctor from the city who only comes out to it maybe twice a year if that. Behind me the land is owned by a hunting club they only come during hunting season and for occasional weekend target practice, they have given me permission to ride on their land so we get along fine. Across the road is my parents, right next to them on one side is a man who only comes to his land on weekends we like him he is a good neighbor really nice and talks to dad a lot on the other side is a couple we have known literally all my life and are on decent terms with them. We don't care for the rich doctor but he is never there so.... Also I am distantly related to the group of people who inherited the land that sits vacant and they allow me to ride on their land or walk on it or whatever


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> I will.  What's the problem?


Yay Emma!

Okay, I know that it's an easy question, but my brain is done computing :laugh:

"Use the Babylonian method to approximate sqrt19 to the nearest hundredth."

And I have to show my work. I know the babylonian method, like I said... Brain is done


----------



## NubianFan

goathiker said:


> They are the neighbors that just stayed out of your business and left you alone.


I call those good neighbors


----------



## Scottyhorse

I've got one neighbor  The girl (she's 20) who house sits for us is renting the other house. We have two houses on the property.


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> Yay Emma!
> 
> Okay, I know that it's an easy question, but my brain is done computing :laugh:
> 
> "Use the Babylonian method to approximate sqrt19 to the nearest hundredth."
> 
> And I have to show my work. I know the babylonian method, like I said... Brain is done


Pssst...... Megan.....! I forgot Sydney is a year ahead of me.....


----------



## NubianFan

However, all that said, I would love to have the land behind me that belongs to the hunting club, and the land beside me own by the people who inherited it, both those properties join each other in the back on the side as well, that would be 120 acres of land if I could get it, with a real creek running through it and bluffs, and a small pond.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> Pssst...... Megan.....! I forgot Sydney is a year ahead of me.....


:lol:


----------



## NubianFan

I miss my crush....


----------



## goathiker

Yep, if I could have the 4 acres next to me , the 7 acres behind that, the 5 acres behind me, and the 30 acres next to it, I'd be happy


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Emzi00 said:


> Don't we all?


I don't  just that one in the front that is a hermit and doesn't take care of her goats.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

NubianFan said:


> I miss my crush....


Don't we all.... 

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer

sassykat6181 said:


> Chicken noodle soup for this gal. I made it all the way through winter healthy and wouldn't you know.....we get a few nice days and I feel like a bus hit me


You and me both. I've slept most the day and headed back to bed soon


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> I miss my crush....


I miss your crush too....


----------



## NubianFan

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> Don't we all....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


All of us that have them I guess.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Scottyhorse said:


> Yay Emma!
> 
> Okay, I know that it's an easy question, but my brain is done computing :laugh:
> 
> "Use the Babylonian method to approximate sqrt19 to the nearest hundredth."
> 
> And I have to show my work. I know the babylonian method, like I said... Brain is done


Okkk so I've done Pre algebra, algebra 1 and algebra 2 and I ain't ever heard of no Babylonian method 

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

Emzi00 said:


> I miss your crush too....


you do? Has he been in Michigan hanging out with you? :laugh:


----------



## Emzi00

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> Don't we all....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Not me, I don't have one.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Emzi00 said:


> Pssst...... Megan.....! I forgot Sydney is a year ahead of me.....


Ahaha well I'm done with algebra and I ain't ever heard a problem like that O.O

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

NubianFan said:


> All of us that have them I guess.


I don't even know if mine likes me XP

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> you do? Has he been in Michigan hanging out with you? :laugh:


Yes, I do. :lol: And no, that'd be really creepy!


----------



## Scottyhorse

LOL Megan! Yeah, my school teaches some weird stuff. But, I think I'm figuring it out.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Scottyhorse said:


> LOL Megan! Yeah, my school teaches some weird stuff. But, I think I'm figuring it out.


Lol well that's good cause I have no idea...what that is 

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

Emzi00 said:


> Yes, I do. :lol: And no, that'd be really creepy!


Well it could be innocent you could be his long lost cousin or something. He does have nieces your age I think. LOL


----------



## NubianFan

I made minestrone soup tonight and added ground beef.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> I don't even know if mine likes me XP
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


I miss mine too :sigh: 

And same here... Idk if he likes me back.. I hate that.. :/


----------



## NubianFan

I know mine likes me back, but the complicated part is I don't know exactly how much or how. I think I may be in the dreaded friend zone...


----------



## Emzi00

Friend zone sucks.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Snappy is so ticked at me right now :lol: tonight is her first night in the kidding stall (only 9 days left!!) and she HATES it lol! She has kids in the stall next to her, and she has the biggest stall out there! LOL! Such a drama queen!

She still has nearly no udder.. So I'm slightly worried over that.. :/


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I miss mine too :sigh:
> 
> And same here... Idk if he likes me back.. I hate that.. :/


Yeeeeah I can't even describe how much I hate that feeling....ugh.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

NubianFan said:


> I know mine likes me back, but the complicated part is I don't know exactly how much or how. I think I may be in the dreaded friend zone...


Lol...that's so awkward and complicated...I hate that too. 

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> I know mine likes me back, but the complicated part is I don't know exactly how much or how. I think I may be in the dreaded friend zone...


Ugh.. Icky.. :/


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> Yeeeeah I can't even describe how much I hate that feeling....ugh.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


It's simply dreadful!


----------



## NubianFan

Yeah and other people's meddling crap doesn't help us. Things they say cause me to doubt things, I need to learn to tune them completely out. All I know if we talk quite a lot and he picks and flirts and acts like he likes me, he doesn't have to talk to me, or come over to me when we are out in public leaving other people to talk to me. So I just have to trust what I know and quit worrying about what I hear.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> It's simply dreadful!


Yuuup...

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

I took Pipsqueak out for a walk in a lamb halter LOL boy that was fun, he bucked, jumped, spun, kneeled on the ground and ate clover, bucked, ran, lay flat on his side and wailed. Silly thing.


----------



## nchen7

how cute Leslie! how's he fitting in so far?

felt Missy's baby/ies tonight! and girls are filling out udders!! getting super excited for babies!!!!


----------



## NubianFan

Dru isn't thrilled with him at all, but she mostly tolerates him. Daffodil is fond of him, but they both bully him from food and humans.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

When are they due Ni?

And Skyla, when's Snap due? B doesn't have much of an udder either, but it noticeably gets bigger every day so I'm not TOO worried. Yet.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

She is due the 12th.. This is what she looked like the other day.. Still pretty much looks the same.. A bit fuller...


----------



## nchen7

end of may! Buttercup is due May 20, and Missy is due May 26. :stars:


----------



## nchen7

Skyla, there seems to be a lot of does who fill last minute this year (from reading the forum). maybe Snap's just waiting?

Leslie, how's Dru doing?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I sure hope so.. :/ I'm gonna go through my camera and look at old pics of her from previous years and compare them.. It's been a while since she's kidded... Lol!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Cool Ni!

Skyla, that I think is about the same as B's... It's hard to tell on her, since she's all hairy But I wouldn't worry, it DOES seem a LOT of does are filling last minute


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm just a big ole worry wart when it comes to my goats.. And she is sold as a milking doe... So I think I'm just freaking out she's not going to fully come into milk on me LOL!


----------



## NubianFan

Dru is peachy, she is about as perfect as you could hope for, to be a first time momma we are a month out about now and she still isn't so huge she is miserable or anything. I did hurt her feelings today though, when I put pipsqueak up she butted him several times so I pulled her ear pretty hard and she was sad that I got on to her.


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I'm just a big ole worry wart when it comes to my goats.. And she is sold as a milking doe... So I think I'm just freaking out she's not going to fully come into milk on me LOL!


Skyla&#8230; I have you beat. I am a very very large worry wart about my goats.

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

fishin816 said:


> Skyla&#8230; I have you beat. I am a very very large worry wart about my goats.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Oh I worry much more then I let on  I just don't really say anything about it.. I like to keep my feelings and such to myself... Not good.. But I do.. :/


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Oh I worry much more then I let on  I just don't really say anything about it.. I like to keep my feelings and such to myself... Not good.. But I do.. :/


I would like to argue with you about that, but I am not going to right now

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Oh I worry much more then I let on  I just don't really say anything about it.. I like to keep my feelings and such to myself... Not good.. But I do.. :/


Oh, you don't know the half of it! I'm queen of putty on a happy face


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Not saying I worry more then you Cade.. But that is technically a matter of opinion  you have your feelings and I have mine 
I was just saying I worry more then I care to let anyone know


----------



## nchen7

awww....poor Dru! my wether has been mean to his momma, so he bunks with the chickens at night.


----------



## Emzi00

I've got each and everyone of you beat with worrying. I never really say anything, but if you knew me in person, it'd be plain as day.


----------



## NubianFan

Dru is really a people's goat, she loves her people's so when you get onto her even a little it really really hurts her feelings.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Oh, you don't know the half of it! I'm queen of putty on a happy face


I hate it.. I like blow up (mostly when I'm alone) every few months from holding it all in! I shouldn't do it, and I know that... But I just don't like talking about things or letting people know my feelings.. :shrug:


----------



## NubianFan

I never worry about anything......


----------



## nchen7

Cade, I don't think there needs to me such a competition. we all love our animals and worry about them lots.


----------



## nchen7

Skyla, that's not healthy! it's good to let things out before a blow up.


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I hate it.. I like blow up (mostly when I'm alone) every few months from holding it all in! I shouldn't do it, and I know that... But I just don't like talking about things or letting people know my feelings.. :shrug:


I know what you mean, sounds like me.


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> I never worry about anything......


Uh huh... riiiiggghhht.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nchen7 said:


> Skyla, that's not healthy! it's good to let things out before a blow up.


I know.. :sigh: but I can't help it... I'd much rather go in my room or the shower and cry by myself for a while then talk about how I feel and what's pent up inside lol


----------



## NubianFan

Emzi00 said:


> Uh huh... riiiiggghhht.


LOL you are the only one that caught that...


----------



## nchen7

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I know.. :sigh: but I can't help it... I'd much rather go in my room or the shower and cry by myself for a while then talk about how I feel and what's pent up inside lol


oh, a cry in the shower is sometimes good too. talking about it is best....let the pressure out bit by bit....


----------



## NubianFan

I cry when I am driving alone. I do it a lot, but I can have a good cry and no one really ever had to know... I mean I guess the drivers I meet know something is up but I will never see them again.


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Not saying I worry more then you Cade.. But that is technically a matter of opinion  you have your feelings and I have mine
> I was just saying I worry more then I care to let anyone know


Why was I just wanting to argue over who worries more?!?!? Lol! I am so strange&#8230;

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

I'm going to chill before going to bed. nite nite everyone! hope you all have a good rest of your evening.


----------



## NubianFan

Today I cried at the restaurant at lunch, I am losing my mind. But I took dad to his tests today so already thinking about all that stuff. And Dad and I were sitting there and there was this little old lady and this little old man sitting across from us and he was in a wheel chair. He obviously had parkinsons because he was shaking so bad he could barely eat. Both his feet were shaking and his hand he wasn't eating with was shaking really bad and even the hand he was using to eat with was shaking quite a bit, I just sat there and started crying. I hate that people have to get old and go through stuff like that.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Wow we have deep convos on here don't we!!


----------



## NubianFan

Night Ni


----------



## Emzi00

Night Ni


----------



## Emzi00

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> Wow we have deep convos on here don't we!!


Yep, a lot deeper than you would imagine.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Gnite Ni!


----------



## Emzi00

I'll admit it, I cry.... a lot. Almost never when anyone's around, but occasionally things happen and I just can't hold it in any longer. I worry my friends sometimes.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Now that I think about it..I haven't cried in a pretty long time...which is pretty unusual for me  actually no...I cried watching When Calls The Heart on Sunday but that doesn't count xD


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Night Ni  :hug: 

Yah.. We have very deep convos.. I like that we are all here for each other and able to share stuff


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Ni


Did you guys see the cyclops goat that was born? That will give you nightmares.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> I'll admit it, I cry.... a lot. Almost never when anyone's around, but occasionally things happen and I just can't hold it in any longer. I worry my friends sometimes.


:hug: 
Better you cry often and get it out.. I only break down every few months... I keep it all pent up inside till I just can't take it anymore!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> G'Night Ni
> 
> Did you guys see the cyclops goat that was born? That will give you nightmares.


Yah I did! Poor baby.. I know it was dead.. But still


----------



## NubianFan

Yes I saw it Jill, it was sad, poor baby.


----------



## goathiker

Well, think of it this way. It lived it's short life warm and happy inside it's mother and never knew any pain or fear. 

I don't think I would repeat that breeding though...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's very true 
And in a weird way, it's kinda cute 

Yah.. I don't think it would be the bestest of ideas..


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

goathiker said:


> G'Night Ni
> 
> Did you guys see the cyclops goat that was born? That will give you nightmares.


Yes O.O it won't give me nightmares but it is really creepy


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I hate it.. I like blow up (mostly when I'm alone) every few months from holding it all in! I shouldn't do it, and I know that... But I just don't like talking about things or letting people know my feelings.. :shrug:


Exactly!!! That's what I do!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Yikes. That is o e creepy goat-thing  Poor thing


----------



## NubianFan

My head is killing me and my daughter is driving me crazy. I don't know if my head hurts because my daughter is driving me crazy or my daughter is driving me crazy because my head hurts. Or if they are completely unrelated occurrences.....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> My head is killing me and my daughter is driving me crazy. I don't know if my head hurts because my daughter is driving me crazy or my daughter is driving me crazy because my head hurts. Or if they are completely unrelated occurrences.....


Ah.. I know that feeling.. Just put my little sister in place of your daughter lol


----------



## Scottyhorse

Link to the cyclops goat? I would like to see... 

Just got back in from riding Oci (In the rain :/) and my oh my, with some work he is going to be so perfect.  This was the first time he had been ridden since last summer/fall and he was lovely.


----------



## Emzi00

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f197/deformed-kid-164988/#post1670453


----------



## Scottyhorse

Just found the thread. Poor baby. It's pretty neat to see though.


----------



## Emzi00

Kinda freaky looking...


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'm not really creeped out by that kind of thing so I think it's kinda neat


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I agree with the latter! Lol! It's kinda interesting, but at the same time, just... So odd that it makes it creepy! Especially because its eye is in the center of its head, not just on one side and missing the other.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I think it's kinda cute in a weird way


----------



## NubianFan

it didn't creep me out, I just felt bad for it.


----------



## goathiker

I do too. I would have it in my freezer until I could sell it to a freak show. If anyone ever has a living two headed chimera born, I know a guy that will pay $5000 for it.


----------



## NubianFan

I am going to bed guys. ttyt


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> I am going to bed guys. ttyt


Night Leslie

And same here *yawn*


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Night Leslie and Skyla.


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Leslie and Skyla.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Hi Jill :wave:


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

We are all that's left


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I'm off and on, watching a DVD


----------



## goathiker

Hi Sarah, I'm reading a story on another site, so, I'm back and forth.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

I'm helping my dad put up window blinds 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'm eating sunflower seeds


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Cool y'all!


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

I'm looking on TheGoatSpot. 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


----------



## NyGoatMom

I am too


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Here's the monster from today, he's at 11lbs tonight. Little pig! Sure is pretty though, been a long time since I had the darker cou clairs, doesn't show up in pictures the best though, I'll have some better pics tomorrow when I kick them back out with the herd.
Gotta disbud the doe kids tomorrow too. I threw in a pic of each for the heck of it too


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

I love that coloring!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Which one? :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Awwwww Lacie!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

The one with it's front legs in the feeder lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

My two toned Chamisee's always turn out so dark you can hardly tell there's a difference in color until they shed out to their adult colors. Barbara Gene better give me a pretty doeling. The rest of the year has been a bust.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Well it's after midnight here, so night y'all's


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm having conflicting opinions on which buckling to hold over until October, Moons, or Babettes :chin: I like, and dislike things about each of their lines/pedigrees.
Decisions, decisions! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> My two toned Chamisee's always turn out so dark you can hardly tell there's a difference in color until they shed out to their adult colors. Barbara Gene better give me a pretty doeling. The rest of the year has been a bust.


Mine turn out wacky! When I shave Peeps, she's a cou blanc, then gradually goes back to two tone, and Nehru was the same color as the one in the feeder, I clipped him in the summer, his hair has been silver since....

My lowest producers gave me the girls, the highest gave me boys, go figure! We're in the same boat :hi5:


----------



## goathiker

Oh well, there's always next year. My does aren't old by any means.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Oh my little brother......he's 11 and acts like he's 6 sometimes. lol he was having one of those I'm-going-to-annoy-you-until-you-die-days lol oh and I had a really weird dream last night that I was a dog groomer??? Why?? Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> Oh well, there's always next year. My does aren't old by any means.


Yep, mine are getting a bit old though, besides my two youngens.

I made my mind up about the bucks now  I'll just keep them both, see how they turn out. 
Doesn't cost much to keep one for 8 months anyway, get more money for them when they're ready to breed too


----------



## Scottyhorse

Do pasterns that are too upright affect a horses jumping ability?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Oh and Osceola weighed in at about 940 lbs tonight.


----------



## goathiker

http://www.heavenlygaitsequinemassage.com/club-foot-horses-uneven-hoof-growth/


----------



## kccjer

Scottyhorse said:


> Do pasterns that are too upright affect a horses jumping ability?


Don't know about jumping but do know it can be a cause if naviculars so you want watch that closely. I would think jumping might cause the bone to break down faster but don't know that for sure


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Morning all  :wave:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Scottyhorse said:


> Oh and Osceola weighed in at about 940 lbs tonight.


Wow !! He is underweight!

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## DDFN

Just thought I would share my farm thought of the day with you all. . . 
Farm Girl Life: There is nothing better then feeding in the middle of a Thunderstorm right? Wrong! Having to fix an electric fence ground connection in the middle of a Thunderstorm is the top of my list! Job completed but was soaked to the bone! 

Hope everyone stays safe out there in the weather!

I had started feeding early this morning but then got caught out in the middle of a bad thunderstorm that moved through earlier then predicted. Just when I thought it had passed and took the time to finish feeding and repairing a fence damaged from the storm it come through again! Just be safe and don't do as I do but do as I say lol Don't repair electric fences in thunderstorms! It was a have too as one of the horse was not liking the weather and I wanted to be sure he stayed up!


----------



## DDFN

Scottyhorse said:


> Oh and Osceola weighed in at about 940 lbs tonight.


What breed is he?


----------



## COgoatLover25

DDFN said:


> What breed is he?


He is an off track TB

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## DDFN

COgoatLover25 said:


> He is an off track TB
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


I have seen a lot of OTTB's that are hard keepers but then again I have seen some that are easy keepers. Does he have any other issues?


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Mornin ya'll  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

DDFN said:


> I have seen a lot of OTTB's that are hard keepers but then again I have seen some that are easy keepers. Does he have any other issues?


I think he has a club foot or something not sure, you'll have to ask Scottyhorse 

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## nchen7

the rescue we did our ride with over the Christmas holidays were all OTTB's. they had been starved. they didn't seem like hard keepers.....quite chunky horses!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

:wave:


----------



## Emzi00

:wave:


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

So I had the goat milk yogurt this morning...it was...good...but just different lol I don't think I've ever had real yogurt before 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer

I make it from our own milk. It's pretty easy. I'm using pie filling my mom had (like 20 cans of it LOL She's a hoarder) for the flavoring.


----------



## nchen7

you get used to the taste. it's much yummier from your own milk..... hopefully you won't get sick from it


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Well so far I'm fine!! It was just a different texture than I'm use to lol I wonder if you can use Boers milk XP heard something like it's too rich.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

you can TOTALLY use boers milk. I heard it's super creamy, but it would work. plus, creamy = sweet.

OR....find a dairy goat in milk.....


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

nchen7 said:


> you can TOTALLY use boers milk. I heard it's super creamy, but it would work. plus, creamy = sweet.
> 
> OR....find a dairy goat in milk.....


Huh ok!! That's cool...I might have to try that sometime ;D

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

gotta start training your girls into milking manners


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Yeah Kitty is gonna be interesting...lol we didn't get to work with her on touching down there when she was younger..we are already doing that with her daughters though so they should be fine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

My hands are almost raw from cleaning... and I'm not done yet... fun...


----------



## nchen7

they can learn. we bought buttercup last year bred, and the lady who bred her has so many goats she's fairly hands off with them. we worked HARD, but I think it took about 2 weeks of stubborn determination (on my part) for her to really settle. by the time I was weaning her, she was yelling at me to come milk her. it's really quite a bonding experience too.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> My hands are almost raw from cleaning... and I'm not done yet... fun...


Sounds like it! :lol:


----------



## nchen7

I hate cleaning. I'm putting off mucking out the goat and chicken pens......been a good excuse this week b/c the water's been off. maybe this weekend i'll do it if the water stays on


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Babies are doing well, got some different grain today, and they are tiny pellets, so I'm going to start them on that now  that'll help with the lambar babies for sure. They'll be drinking less :greengrin:

Gonna be interesting to see how the two dairy bucks turn out. It'll be a race! Babette's buck was born almost 3x the size of Moon's bucklings, so I think he'll catch up pretty darn quick. He has a good start, even though he's 5 weeks younger


----------



## nchen7

[No message]


----------



## Emzi00

[No message]


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

[No message]


----------



## Scottyhorse

[No message]


----------



## Emzi00

[No message]


----------



## nchen7

[No message]


----------



## Emzi00

...?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Boo!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> ...?


It appeared!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:stars: :dance:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Boo!


:ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ok, now, everybody, just retype what you said earlier, I missed it


----------



## Emzi00

It wasn't that important Lacie :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It's always important :shades:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> It's always important :shades:


I'm so glad no one is around right now, because I'm laughing so much they'd think something is wrong with me. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well then, I'll just pretend I never heard you say you are going through a fit of hysteria right now, for seemingly no apparent reason.... :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## Emzi00

Shhh...Lacie! :ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So... think he'll still fit in a large, flat rate box by October? :ROFL:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Riding Oci last night:
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f222/putting-weight-horse-164851/index3.html


----------



## Emzi00

Maybe if you tape a couple together..... onder:


----------



## nchen7

looking good Sydney. how did it feel?


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> Riding Oci last night:
> http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f222/putting-weight-horse-164851/index3.html


I feel the extreme need to buy you a cheeseburger and some twinkies.... He looks really nice.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Maybe if you tape a couple together..... onder:


Like.... 20? :laugh: I can't wait until I can clip them! I checked around, and the closest buck show is 4-5 hours away, the other is 9-10 hours away... So not doable unfortunately, why don't they ever have then in NorCal?! :hair:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emma.... I want a cheeseburger and some Twinkies too :tears: :ROFL:

He looks good Sydney! For the weight matter, does your feed store carry LMF feeds? If they do, pick up a bag of Gold.


----------



## Scottyhorse

nchen7 said:


> looking good Sydney. how did it feel?


Fantastic! He is so much smoother than Scotty, and I fit Oci way better. I didn't feel like a giant on him :lol: I did need a lift to get up on him though :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Emma.... I want a cheeseburger and some Twinkies too :tears: :ROFL:
> 
> He looks good Sydney! For the weight matter, does your feed store carry LMF feeds? If they do, pick up a bag of Gold.


Yeah, there's one about 45 mins away that does. I'll see if we can get some. I've been wondering about LMf.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> I feel the extreme need to buy you a cheeseburger and some twinkies.... He looks really nice.


:lol: Thanks Emma  Excited to see him with his weight back on.


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Like.... 20? :laugh: I can't wait until I can clip them! I checked around, and the closest buck show is 4-5 hours away, the other is 9-10 hours away... So not doable unfortunately, why don't they ever have then in NorCal?! :hair:


The way your animals grow you may need closer to 200...  I can't wait to clip my boy either! The closest buck show for me is about 6 hours away, so I feel your pain..


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Emma.... I want a cheeseburger and some Twinkies too :tears: :ROFL:


I don't see you being a twig! :lol: Okay, I'll buy you a burger....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Too bad the one in redbluff is does only, it's in May too, not like they boys are gonna be in rut then! :GAAH: it's ok though, I'm not sure how well a month old buck would show :lol: I've never shown them that young. I feel like it would be like showing a Nigerian, I'd have to bend all awkwardly, and take tiny steps... :ROFL: nope, not happening!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> I don't see you being a twig! :lol: Okay, I'll buy you a burger....


:lol: You got me, I'm not a twig. I'm in between


----------



## Scottyhorse

Wait, Emma, I'm not THAT thin, am I?? :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> Wait, Emma, I'm not THAT thin, am I?? :ROFL:


Thin enough that I feel the need to buy you a burger! :slapfloor:


----------



## margaret

I get to go to a buck show in May, I just hope I can get my clippers working. Does anyone know anything about fixing clippers? My Andis clippers won't cut anything.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> Thin enough that I feel the need to buy you a burger! :slapfloor:


:slapfloor: I just have a really high metabolism. :: But... a burger sounds good....


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :lol: You got me, I'm not a twig. I'm in between


In my opinion, that's how a woman should be. :shrug:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

margaret said:


> I get to go to a buck show in May, I just hope I can get my clippers working. Does anyone know anything about fixing clippers? My Andis clippers won't cut anything.


Check to see if it's a fuzzy goat show first. If it's in May it probably is, which means you won't have to clip them.

Do they bind up when you go to cut the hair, or are they just really dull?


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> :slapfloor: I just have a really high metabolism. :: But... a burger sounds good....


Okay, we'll have to go get a burger sometime then... :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> In my opinion, that's how a woman should be. :shrug:


Then buy me a Twinkie! :slapfloor:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Did you know Abraham Lincoln's mother died because she drank poisonous milk. 'Milk sickness' was quite common back in America's early years. This ailment was caused by consumption of milk from a cow that had eaten a plant called white snakeroot.



Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm gonna go have some Apple turnovers :yum:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Well I have to go till later. :wave:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Then buy me a Twinkie! :slapfloor:


Fine! I will! But that'll cost you $50


----------



## nchen7

that's a fun fact, COgoatLover


----------



## NubianFan

I never liked twinkies.... Bleh worthless little things. Now a cheeseburger on the other hand....


----------



## goathiker

Here's fuzzy Dexter. A couple people wanted to see how he was turning out.


----------



## nchen7

I could totally go for a cheeseburger..... I can't remember the last time I ate a twinkie.....


----------



## nchen7

Jill, he's a good looking boy! I love fuzzy goats...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I had chips and salsa instead... it was good though 

Jill, he's certainly gotten bigger than the last pictures I saw! I still love the picture of him looking out the window


----------



## fishin816

goathiker said:


> Here's fuzzy Dexter. A couple people wanted to see how he was turning out.


THAT IS THE PEEPING DEX?!?!? He has changed a bit&#8230;

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Jill, he looks great!

What's with all the blank posts?? I confused... :tears: I feel like i missed a bunch now!!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Oh Jill, he is looking really great!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Glitch in the system Sarah, it's all fine now


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Scottyhorse said:


> Wait, Emma, I'm not THAT thin, am I?? :ROFL:


Don't worry, I'm a twig too! :hi5: it's weird, I don't think I am but people are always telling me how insanely thin I am!! :lol:

I wish I could have a horse He's really beautiful! I have only been riding once at a birthday party and I loved every second of it... I really wish I could have a horse


----------



## Emzi00

Dang, he's gotten big Jill!


----------



## Scottyhorse

littlegoatgirl said:


> Don't worry, I'm a twig too! :hi5: it's weird, I don't think I am but people are always telling me how insanely thin I am!! :lol:
> 
> I wish I could have a horse He's really beautiful! I have only been riding once at a birthday party and I loved every second of it... I really wish I could have a horse


:hi5:

You need to make a friend with a horse! I like riding with friends, so it's fun if I meet someone who has horses or likes to ride.

Thank you, too Sarah!


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Don't worry, I'm a twig too! :hi5: it's weird, I don't think I am but people are always telling me how insanely thin I am!! :lol:
> 
> I wish I could have a horse He's really beautiful! I have only been riding once at a birthday party and I loved every second of it... I really wish I could have a horse


I'll be buying you a burger too then..... :shades:

I bet Lacie would cut you a sweet deal on Chief... and if it's weird to buy a stallion from an old lady... she could geld him and have her daughter sell him to you :slapfloor:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Glitch in the system Sarah, it's all fine now


Okay glad I'm not the only one who's confuzzled


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> I'll be buying you a burger too then..... :shades:
> 
> I bet Lacie would cut you a sweet deal on Chief... and if it's weird to buy a stallion from an old lady... she could geld him and have her daughter sell him to you :slapfloor:


Haha! I could go for a burger 

:ROFL: haha! Well, in my parent's words, "it's not the cost of the horse that's the problem, it's the cost of the feed and stuff"... I even offered I help pay but no... And I don't think they want to drive cross country to get a horse! :slapfloor:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Scottyhorse said:


> :hi5:
> 
> You need to make a friend with a horse! I like riding with friends, so it's fun if I meet someone who has horses or likes to ride.
> 
> Thank you, too Sarah!


Haha! I'm hoping maybe when I'm a couple years older and my sister and brother have moved out... Then maybe I can get one

And no problem!


----------



## Emzi00

Same here when I asked for a horse before. But I'm just going to stick to goats for now. I really have it made, I still get to ride since I know so many people. My mom hates chickens, so for what it's worth, I know what it's like not being able to get an animal you really want.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

I've had the sudden urge to dye my hair red...or at least get red highlights...like a natural hair red...my mom thinks I'm insane... she thinks I should do blond highlights...eh...



Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Sydney's hair is red, it looks nice.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Oh by the way Sydney you look great on him!! And I love how your hair matches his color haha  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## littlegoatgirl

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> I've had the sudden urge to dye my hair red...or at least get red highlights...like a natural hair red...my mom thinks I'm insane... she thinks I should do blond highlights...eh...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


I've always wanted red hair...


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

littlegoatgirl said:


> I've always wanted red hair...


Yeah mine is a redish brunette but I've always wanted full red hair to go with my green eyes. Then I'd really look Irish XD

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> I've had the sudden urge to dye my hair red...or at least get red highlights...like a natural hair red...my mom thinks I'm insane... she thinks I should do blond highlights...eh...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


 Wanna do that to my hair too!  to bring out the little bit of my natural red highlights..


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Wanna do that to my hair too!  to bring out the little bit of my natural red highlights..


Yeah that's exactly what I want to do! lol


----------



## Emzi00

Could some of y'all post some pictures of your hay feeders? I'm trying to decide how I'm going to build a couple..


----------



## goathiker




----------



## Emzi00

Thanks Jill, that's neat. I think I might do the one in the buck pen like that.


----------



## sassykat6181

Moved the babies in with the big girls today. They are almost 3 weeks already  Mama Luna is really protective and she's the herd queen. Might have a nice afternoon tomorrow and let them outside for a bit. I'll post a pic from my phone in a few


----------



## littlegoatgirl

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> Yeah mine is a redish brunette but I've always wanted full red hair to go with my green eyes. Then I'd really look Irish XD
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Yeah I have blond-brown hair and natural VERY light blonde and red highlights. Some days my hair looks just plain red, those are fun days


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Was getting the girls used to a collar today...they didn't like it much  got one of them used to it and the other just wasn't having it at all. I'll have to work on her later...but what do you guys think?



























Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Pretty girl


----------



## Emzi00

Hey guys :wave:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

How cute!! 

Howdy Emma


----------



## Emzi00

Hey Skyla  How was your day?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pretty good.. Besides the killer headache I got a little while ago.. :/ but it's gone now...

And I'm STILL waiting to hear what LM doe I'll be getting lol! I'm going crazy!


----------



## Emzi00

Glad it's gone now.  :lol: Least you're getting one of em.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah  my mom was all freaking out cause I keep getting headaches lol! I don't balm her  but it's a bit funny  I think I'm just over tired.. I really haven't caught up on sleep since Brook kidded!

True enough.. But it's been three days! LOL! I'm gonna loose my mind!!


----------



## Emzi00

Are they just headaches? I get migraines and those stink too. I hope they stop for you. 

:laugh: You'll live...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah.. Some worse then others... Some last a day or two.. :shrug: 

LOL! Idk.. I may die


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Please pray for me as I freak out....
Freaking out over kidding again... Had a meltdown earlier... She just needs to hurry up and kid so I can stop this!


----------



## sassykat6181

If it makes you feel better..... I have 2 due this month and 7 due in May


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Stop worrying sarah! It will be fine! I used to kid 60 does a year, 90% of the time, everything was just fine. You just sit and wait, watch for anything that doesn't seem right. Help if necessary.


----------



## Emzi00

:hug: Okay Sarah, I will. On the bright side, after this is over, you'll know what to expect next time and will have the experience.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'll be prayin for ya too Sarah :hug:


----------



## Emzi00

So what's everyone up to?


----------



## goathiker

Cooking dinner.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

:hug: thanks everyone... I'm just so nervous, there seems like so much to know... And I know it all, I just feel like I don't... I know it's just cause its my first time... But... I'm going crazy all the same! Just pray that she has them weekend after this, so I KNOW I'll be home... I'm worried I'll miss it and something will go wrong...


----------



## NyGoatMom

Getting ready to go to sleep....it's midnight here :ZZZ:


----------



## Emzi00

What's for dinner Jill? :yum:


----------



## Emzi00

It's midnight here too Stephanie :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Braised beef ribs and twice baked potatoes.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> :hug: thanks everyone... I'm just so nervous, there seems like so much to know... And I know it all, I just feel like I don't... I know it's just cause its my first time... But... I'm going crazy all the same! Just pray that she has them weekend after this, so I KNOW I'll be home... I'm worried I'll miss it and something will go wrong...


I know the feeling :hug:
Ive been freaking out over Ellie! I've already told my mom if she goes into labor on a day I have to work, I'm calling in sick! And I will never freshen a yearling again cause I stress far too much! LOL!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yum!


----------



## Emzi00

goathiker said:


> Braised beef ribs and twice baked potatoes.


:drool: Give me a minute, I'll be right there! :yum:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> :drool: Give me a minute, I'll be right there! :yum:


Me too!


----------



## NubianFan

I went to a Chamber Orchestra Concert tonight oh la la!! unfortunately I didn't go with my sweet baboo


----------



## Emzi00

Hey, Jill's mine! You can go crash Lacie's dinner! :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I know the feeling :hug:
> Ive been freaking out over Ellie! I've already told my mom if she goes into labor on a day I have to work, I'm calling in sick! And I will never freshen a yearling again cause I stress far too much! LOL!


:hug: Question, what are good indicators that labor may come on soon? (Like in that day or a certain number of hours or whatever?) I mean I know of some but curious what you guys go by.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Hey, Jill's mine! You can go crash Lacie's dinner! :lol:


How rude! :lol: Fine, I'm stealing Leslie then!


----------



## NubianFan

Why do I suddenly feel like a doe in milk in the dead middle of a pen full of hungry kids....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ligs will be gone, streaming goo(though not all of them do this) they are vocal, and just acting kinda odd.. Clingy, standoffish, ect. 
And full tight udders  
But, each goat is different  lol! So it'll be a surprise  hehe!


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> How rude! :lol: Fine, I'm stealing Leslie then!


*NO!!* She's mine.... you can have Stephanie, Ni ,and Skyla..... Lacie, Leslie, and Jill are mine.... I want Sydney too....


----------



## goathiker

Sydney's mine ;-) and so is Meg.


----------



## Emzi00

But.... but.... can we share Sydney..? :tears:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Oh I forgot to tell y'all's, I almost decked someone today! :lol: so we were at the bank and somehow the fact that I have a pregnant goat got brought up and the lady asked "what kind of goats do you have?" So I said Nubians and she said "I have no idea what that means" so I simply said "they're the ones with floppy ears" (didnt want to go into a full length discussion about other stuff) and she goes "Oh yeah, they're cute! I hate the ones where they cut the ears off, I don't know why you would do that! They're just not goats when you cut off their ears!" Meanwhile, I'm seething, and as I open my mouth to launch into an argument, my mom stepped on my toe so I wouldn't :lol: I still managed to mention that they didn't cut them off, but couldn't go into "lecture mode" because my mom was dragging me out they door :ROFL: 

Oh, the things we goat people do!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> *NO!!* She's mine.... you can have Stephanie, Ni ,and Skyla..... Lacie, Leslie, and Jill are mine.... I want Sydney too....


Okay, not fair!! I get Skyla, Jill, Leslie, Lacie, and we can cut Sydney


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Oh I forgot to tell y'all's, I almost decked someone today! :lol: so we were at the bank and somehow the fact that I have a pregnant goat got brought up and the lady asked "what kind of goats do you have?" So I said Nubians and she said "I have no idea what that means" so I simply said "they're the ones with floppy ears" (didnt want to go into a full length discussion about other stuff) and she goes "Oh yeah, they're cute! I hate the ones where they cut the ears off, I don't know why you would do that! They're just not goats when you cut off their ears!" Meanwhile, I'm seething, and as I open my mouth to launch into an argument, my mom stepped on my toe so I wouldn't :lol: I still managed to mention that they didn't cut them off, but couldn't go into "lecture mode" because my mom was dragging me out they door :ROFL:
> 
> Oh, the things we goat people do!


:ROFL: :slapfloor: I'd have told her that goat ears make the best jerky..  :laugh:


----------



## NubianFan

littlegoatgirl said:


> Okay, not fair!! I get Skyla, Jill, Leslie, Lacie, and we can cut Sydney


cut Sydney?:shocked:


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Okay, not fair!! I get Skyla, Jill, Leslie, Lacie, and we can cut Sydney


Well, I'm sure Lacie is mine. And Leslie should be too. I guess you can have Jill, although I'll miss her *snuffle*


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> :ROFL: :slapfloor: I'd have told her that goat ears make the best jerky..  :laugh:


:ROFL: I would've, but I was too angry at dumb people :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

NubianFan said:


> cut Sydney?:shocked:


In half. So we can share. It's the only reasonable solution. :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

I suppose we can cut Sydney into thirds... onder:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> *NO!!* She's mine.... you can have Stephanie, Ni ,and Skyla..... Lacie, Leslie, and Jill are mine.... I want Sydney too....


Wow.. Feelin the love Emma! Feelin the love!


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

What are you guys talking about, you get/want who?

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Well, I'm sure Lacie is mine. And Leslie should be too. I guess you can have Jill, although I'll miss her *snuffle*


Why don't we all just pool our money and buy a bunch of land somewhere and all just move in together? :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Oh I forgot to tell y'all's, I almost decked someone today! :lol: so we were at the bank and somehow the fact that I have a pregnant goat got brought up and the lady asked "what kind of goats do you have?" So I said Nubians and she said "I have no idea what that means" so I simply said "they're the ones with floppy ears" (didnt want to go into a full length discussion about other stuff) and she goes "Oh yeah, they're cute! I hate the ones where they cut the ears off, I don't know why you would do that! They're just not goats when you cut off their ears!" Meanwhile, I'm seething, and as I open my mouth to launch into an argument, my mom stepped on my toe so I wouldn't :lol: I still managed to mention that they didn't cut them off, but couldn't go into "lecture mode" because my mom was dragging me out they door :ROFL:
> 
> Oh, the things we goat people do!


Bahahaha!! Way too funny!! :ROFL: :slapfloor:

I agree with Emma, that would have been funny! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Wow.. Feelin the love Emma! Feelin the love!


Sorry :hug: I had to compromise... they all make good food, and you put sugar in your tea..


----------



## NubianFan

Emzi00 said:


> I suppose we can cut Sydney into thirds... onder:


Sydney I hope you are like a Starfish and regenerate new selves when cut into pieces.... theses bottle babies are brutal.....


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> I suppose we can cut Sydney into thirds... onder:


Sounds good. onder: I think I can settle for a third of her. Ooh! I call her head!


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Why don't we all just pool our money and buy a bunch of land somewhere and all just move in together? :lol:


Lacie said she has some property in Hawaii... onder: Sounds like a plan! :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Wow.. Feelin the love Emma! Feelin the love!


Don't worry skyla, I still love you!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Sorry :hug: I had to compromise... they all make good food, and you put sugar in your tea..


I make good food sometimes too!  and sugar in your tea is a must!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Lacie said she has some property in Hawaii... onder: Sounds like a plan! :lol:


Awesome! We can rent a very LARGE private jet to get all the animals over there! :ROFL:


----------



## NubianFan

:shock:


littlegoatgirl said:


> Sounds good. onder: I think I can settle for a third of her. Ooh! I call her head!


:shock:


----------



## goathiker

When I have munchies on the beach I tell people that they are antelope. I agree with buying land and starting a giant goat farm. Okay Emma, I'll share Sydney if you share your child army.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Don't worry skyla, I still love you!


Yay!!  :stars:


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Sounds good. onder: I think I can settle for a third of her. Ooh! I call her head!


But that's the part I wanted! Okay, I'll take her torso....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Y'all are too funny!! :lol: :ROFL:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

NubianFan said:


> :shock:
> :shock:


:ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## NubianFan

Child Army????


----------



## goathiker

Lacie has property in Nevada too.


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I make good food sometimes too!  and sugar in your tea is a must!


Waffles are good... onder:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Waffles are good... onder:


:lol: I make more then waffles! LOL!


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

What are you'll talking about?

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


----------



## goathiker

NubianFan said:


> Child Army????


It just gets deeper into the rabbit hole doesn't it?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

DesertFlowerNigerians said:


> What are you'll talking about?
> 
> _________________________________________________
> 
> *Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
> http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com
> 
> Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


We are just being random and weird  it's what we do best


----------



## Emzi00

goathiker said:


> When I have munchies on the beach I tell people that they are antelope. I agree with buying land and starting a giant goat farm. Okay Emma, I'll share Sydney if you share your child army.


Okay, sounds like a deal..  Might be a few years...


----------



## NubianFan

We don't know we lost it some time ago.....


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> Child Army????


Yes, I will have a child army. :greengrin:


----------



## NubianFan

You mean there are more!!!! We need and Iooogaaa Icon like the cartoon where the characters eyes pop out and then back in their heads...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Woot woot! Beautiful day is on!  :dance:

"This child awaits, strong in the faith..."


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

So you're all goofing around, huh. Mind if I join in? 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


----------



## Emzi00

goathiker said:


> Lacie has property in Nevada too.


That, I did not know. :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

DesertFlowerNigerians said:


> So you're all goofing around, huh. Mind if I join in?
> 
> _________________________________________________
> 
> *Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
> 
> http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com
> 
> Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


Corse not


----------



## NubianFan

I miss my crush... :mecry:


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> :lol: I make more then waffles! LOL!


Like what?


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

I wish I had more land. :-/ But at least I have my goats, and that's all that matters. 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Like pork chops and pancakes and ribs and chicken and a lot of other stuff lol!


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Nubian Fan, you had a crush???

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


----------



## Emzi00

DesertFlowerNigerians said:


> So you're all goofing around, huh. Mind if I join in?
> 
> _________________________________________________
> 
> *Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
> http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com
> 
> Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


Jump right in


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> I miss my crush... :mecry:


 I know the feeling... :tears:


----------



## goathiker

Oh good Skyla, you can make the chicken. I always burn the heck out myself when I'm frying it. I can cook awesome fish though.


----------



## Emzi00

I don't miss my nonexistent crush :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

I got a flyer in the mail for a 3 bedroom two bath 1400 square foot, log home, on ten acres near a sandy beach lake with a free boat slip included all for $89,900 the catch is the log home is just a weather proof shell you have to finish the inside yourself. Anyway supposed to have riding trails and playgrounds, we could all just buy one of those, but we'd have to make sure they allow goats.


----------



## Emzi00

I love fish :yum:


----------



## NubianFan

DesertFlowerNigerians said:


> Nubian Fan, you had a crush???
> 
> _________________________________________________
> 
> *Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
> http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com
> 
> Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


I still do, although I haven't talked to him in a few days....


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

I think I'll just stay in cozy Arizona. Though I may want to move to Nevada or Wyoming, sometime. 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> Oh good Skyla, you can make the chicken. I always burn the heck out myself when I'm frying it. I can cook awesome fish though.


I don't fry it! LOL! I hate our deep fryer  I only use it for fries.. 
I like to sprinkle the chicken with some salt and pepper and some herbs  then bake it in the oven


----------



## goathiker

I know how to finish the inside of a log cabin to make it warm. That would be fun.


----------



## Emzi00

I want to move somewhere that is not Michigan  :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> I still do, although I haven't talked to him in a few days....


Pft! Try a few months!


----------



## goathiker

Don't move to Wyoming unless you really really love constant hard wind.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Emzi00 said:


> I love fish :yum:


My sister HATES fish!

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I want to move to Vermont or stay in NH


----------



## littlegoatgirl

NubianFan said:


> I got a flyer in the mail for a 3 bedroom two bath 1400 square foot, log home, on ten acres near a sandy beach lake with a free boat slip included all for $89,900 the catch is the log home is just a weather proof shell you have to finish the inside yourself. Anyway supposed to have riding trails and playgrounds, we could all just buy one of those, but we'd have to make sure they allow goats.


Sound like a plan! Wait... Why don't we just all become co-president and live in the White House and basically... Wherever else we want?


----------



## NubianFan

Hey that is a pretty good price even for an unfinished cabin and 10 acres they are located in tennessee over on the eastern side about 75 miles from nashville, we would be close to the mountains


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

You can move over here Emma!!  Our neighbors dog is barking like something's out there O.O Goodnight everyone...I need the comfort of Narnia and my comforter... lol


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> I love fish :yum:


I hate fish


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

goathiker said:


> Don't move to Wyoming unless you really really love constant hard wind.


I only like the fact that there are wild horses that run around there.  I have a friend who used to live in Wyoming, so she told me a little bit about it. (I've never been to Wyoming, though I've been to Nevada )

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


----------



## NubianFan

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Pft! Try a few months!


You guys aren't having your ten pm chats anymore!!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> You can move over here Emma!!  Our neighbors dog is barking like something's out there O.O Goodnight everyone...I need the comfort of Narnia and my comforter... lol


And this is why I love the fact that my closest neighbor is almost a mile away


----------



## goathiker

Nevada has the laxest laws of all 50 states. I vote for there.


----------



## Emzi00

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> You can move over here Emma!!  Our neighbors dog is barking like something's out there O.O Goodnight everyone...I need the comfort of Narnia and my comforter... lol


But... I've heard of people freezing in Oregon, part of the "not Michigan".  :lol:


----------



## goathiker

We have wild horses in Oregon too.


----------



## NubianFan

My daughter is snoring and she is crossways of my bed


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

goathiker said:


> We have wild horses in Oregon too.


WILD HORSES!!!   :-D Oh, I wish I were there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> You guys aren't having your ten pm chats anymore!!!


Nope.. That stopped shortly after I told you about it.. :sigh: 
I just emailed him like an hour ago cause I needed some help.. But I'm not expecting anything to come of it after that is over and done with..


----------



## NubianFan

Wild horses.... couldn't drag me awwwaaaayyyy wild, wild horses, couldn't drag me awaaaayyy


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Yes sir we sure do have wild horses...!!  I want to go see them sometime.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Though there are wild horses here in Arizona, so I guess I'll just stay here. 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


----------



## Emzi00

We have bison in Michigan, not wild, but cool to see. We have cougars too, despite what the DNR says...


----------



## littlegoatgirl

The app is advertising some dating thing and I just see the phrase "meet the steamiest girl you've ever known"...

What, may I ask, is a 'steamy' girl?! I mean, is it coming out of her ears, is she made of it? What?


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> My daughter is snoring and she is crossways of my bed


Can I join her? :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Nope.. That stopped shortly after I told you about it.. :sigh:
> I just emailed him like an hour ago cause I needed some help.. But I'm not expecting anything to come of it after that is over and done with..


Well! I am in a terrible state too. People keep saying stuff to upset me. Makes me question things, but when I think back I know what I know.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> We have bison in Michigan, not wild, but cool to see. We have cougars too, despite what the DNR says...


Tis true!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> We have bison in Michigan, not wild, but cool to see. We have cougars too, despite what the DNR says...


They say we don't have any here either.. But we always have sittings... I think there could be a few... :shrug:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Oh, Leslie and Skyla, I miss your crushes too if it makes you feel any better


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

I'll think I'll go to bed in a few minutes. I'll just stay on here a little longer to see if anyone posts anything funny, lol. :-D

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Well! I am in a terrible state too. People keep saying stuff to upset me. Makes me question things, but when I think back I know what I know.


I guess I thought more of it then I should have..

Eh! Don't listen to people like that!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I have to babysit tomorrow :/ but the kid is cute at least :lol:


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

littlegoatgirl said:


> I have to babysit tomorrow :/ but the kid is cute at least :lol:


Have a great time!! 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Oh, Leslie and Skyla, I miss your crushes too if it makes you feel any better


:laugh: and how do you miss him may I ask?! :lol:

I miss his blue eyes with the kindest, softest look in them, and the way he laughs and how he stands with his arms crossed all the and I could go on..


----------



## NubianFan

well I guess I better go and try to move this young un and get to bed myself. Y'all don't cut anyone into thirds while I am gone, and just because I specified thirds doesn't mean you can cut someone into fifths or something, obey the spirit of the law not the word......


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> They say we don't have any here either.. But we always have sittings... I think there could be a few... :shrug:


It's well known here that we have them, they just won't say it. Our family has personally encountered a few... Kinda scary. They say a small pack of wolves made it down to northern lower peninsula a few years ago too.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Okay, it's ten till 1, I really should get to bed. I have to be babysitting in 12 hours! :lol: night y'all's  

Skyla, don't give up just yet Keep in touch with him. And you and I will talk about this tomorrow!


----------



## goathiker

DesertFlowerNigerians said:


> I'll think I'll go to bed in a few minutes. I'll just stay on here a little longer to see if anyone posts anything funny, lol.


 What, like this


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> :laugh: and how do you miss him may I ask?! :lol:
> 
> I miss his blue eyes with the kindest, softest look in them, and the way he laughs and how he stands with his arms crossed all the and I could go on..


Oh I just miss hearing you talk about him, I could see how happy it made you...


----------



## littlegoatgirl

goathiker said:


> What, like this


:slapfloor: :ROFL:


----------



## NubianFan

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> :laugh: and how do you miss him may I ask?! :lol:
> 
> I miss his blue eyes with the kindest, softest look in them, and the way he laughs and how he stands with his arms crossed all the and I could go on..


I miss how anytime I talk to him I feel better. How he never lets me get away with anything like feeling sorry for myself or being whiny, but always is the first to be there when I really need him.
I miss that he has never ever said an unkind thing to me.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> It's well known here that we have them, they just won't say it. Our family has personally encountered a few... Kinda scary. They say a small pack of wolves made it down to northern lower peninsula a few years ago too.


I bet! 
My aunt and grandfather said they saw one while they were canoeing once.. Idk how true that is though lol!

From what I was told from someone who contacted fish and game on coyotes... They said the ones here have interbred with wolves.. So we have part wolf, part coyote.. Yay.. Some of them are real big and nasty too so it doesn't surprise me none!


----------



## Emzi00

Oh gosh Jill!! :ROFL:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

NubianFan said:


> well I guess I better go and try to move this young un and get to bed myself. Y'all don't cut anyone into thirds while I am gone, and just because I specified thirds doesn't mean you can cut someone into fifths or something, obey the spirit of the law not the word......


Okay Emma, so no cutting, so lets SAW Sydney in thirds :slapfloor: I still get the head!!! :ROFL:


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

goathiker said:


> What, like this


Like that! Cute! 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> I miss how anytime I talk to him I feel better. How he never lets me get away with anything like feeling sorry for myself or being whiny, but always is the first to be there when I really need him.
> 
> I miss that he has never ever said an unkind thing to me.


Awes  :hug:


----------



## goathiker

'Tis true. It's been a lot of years but, I still remember the flush of finding someone you connect with.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Okay, seriously going to bed now Night y'all's


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Okay Emma, so no cutting, so lets SAW Sydney in thirds :slapfloor: I still get the head!!! :ROFL:


I'll go grab the saw....  Wait, it's raining outside, can this wait until tomorrow?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Oh I just miss hearing you talk about him, I could see how happy it made you...


Oh  yah, he does make me happy  
Now I got that darn little grin on my face and I'm blushing :lol: oye vey! I'm blaming you Sarah  just cause I can :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> What, like this


:ROFL: :slapfloor: :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Sheesh you two, good night you turkeys and goodnight everyone else too


----------



## Emzi00

Good Night everyone who's leaving.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Night Leslie  :hug:


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

I seriously have to say Goat Night!  I have to take a doeling for disbudding early tomorrow morning (7 a.m.). GOOD NIGHT!!!

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Wow, glad I missed the dismemberment of Sydney, and the sad crush talk! Some crazy things went down tonight! :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

This is just too fun. :-D

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Night :wave:


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Sarah, Leslie, and Charisa


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

GOOD NIGHT! I'm going to bed, seriously! 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Wow, glad I missed the dismemberment of Sydney, and the sad crush talk! Some crazy things went down tonight! :ROFL: :slapfloor:


You should know better then to leave Lacie  :lol:


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Skyla

You narrowly missed getting divided up too Lacie.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok question.. We had to give most of our kids a Bo-Se shot this year.. Even though dams got one a month before being bred, and one a month before kidding... Next year (and my next two does to kid) I plan to give the kids a shot sooner.. When should I do it? At a few days old, right away??


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Wow, glad I missed the dismemberment of Sydney, and the sad crush talk! Some crazy things went down tonight! :ROFL: :slapfloor:


Glad you got a good laugh out of it, but in all seriousness, you're mine..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I guess so! :lol: You all were throwing tantrums over who gets who, and I bet you all had a nice party in Hawaii, and enjoyed my antelope in Nevada.....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> G'Night Skyla
> 
> You narrowly missed getting divided up too Lacie.


I was just sayin night to Charisa  though I should really sleep too.. It's 1am.. :/


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I guess so! :lol: You all were throwing tantrums over who gets who, and I bet you all had a nice party in Hawaii, and enjoyed my antelope in Nevada.....


Yes, we had a quite lovely time. Too bad you showed up late. :shades:


----------



## goathiker

Crystal's kid is up to 20 ounces 4 times a day now for a total of 80 ounces. I'm so happy. He's as tall as his brother now.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok.. Suppose I will go to bed.. I'm having a hard time keeping my eyes open :lol:

Night all :wave: :hug:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Yes, we had a quite lovely time. Too bad you showed up late. :shades:


It was very catty of you all :lol:

Meanwhile in California.... do hardware stores sell bucket lids? I think they do, but then again, I couldn't find the light bulbs I was looking for last time I was there...


----------



## goathiker

Okay G'Night again. I have to feed babies in an hour.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> Crystal's kid is up to 20 ounces 4 times a day now for a total of 80 ounces. I'm so happy. He's as tall as his brother now.


That's fantastic! Love it when they grow the way they should 

Meanwhile, mine are eating everything but the kitchen sink! 5 gallons a day, and they are all at least 20lbs now ( I need to get my scale back, I loaned it to a friend)


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> It was very catty of you all :lol:
> 
> Meanwhile in California.... do hardware stores sell bucket lids? I think they do, but then again, I couldn't find the light bulbs I was looking for last time I was there...


Why would they not have light bulbs? :lol: I would think so...


----------



## goathiker

Have you looked at the prepper supply sites Leslie. They have some nice storage buckets and stuff.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Ok.. Suppose I will go to bed.. I'm having a hard time keeping my eyes open :lol:
> 
> Night all :wave: :hug:


G'Night Skyla, get some sleep


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I just looked on home depot, I'm not sure I want to pay $580 for some buckets, nor do I think I need 120 buckets! :slapfloor:


----------



## Emzi00

You should get some green ones...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> You should get some green ones...


Lol, to bad you can't mix and match  but seriously, who is buying buckets in that quantity?! They don't even come with lids, so that's a waste of time, and they are more than if you bought them individually! It's around $2.78 to buy an individual bucket, or $4 something each for the 120 buckets... not a good deal!


----------



## Emzi00

You did math? :slapfloor:


----------



## goathiker

Skyla, I give Bo.Se and B complex orally at birth right after their first feeding of colostrum. With the gut porous for 12 to 24 hours, you avoid having to poke them and it still goes into their bloodstream quickly.


----------



## nchen7

Emzi00 said:


> *NO!!* She's mine.... you can have Stephanie, Ni ,and Skyla..... Lacie, Leslie, and Jill are mine.... I want Sydney too....





goathiker said:


> Sydney's mine ;-) and so is Meg.





littlegoatgirl said:


> Okay, not fair!! I get Skyla, Jill, Leslie, Lacie, and we can cut Sydney


:shock: I feel like I just got picked last for the dodgeball team. :tears:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> Skyla, I give Bo.Se and B complex orally at birth right after their first feeding of colostrum. With the gut porous for 12 to 24 hours, you avoid having to poke them and it still goes into their bloodstream quickly.


Thanks Jill  I'll try that with our next two kiddings  and it's what 1/2cc for standard newborn kids and 1/4cc for minis?


----------



## fishin816

Good morning everyone!


----------



## sassykat6181

I saw a big difference in this years kids having given the BoSe 4 weeks prior. Last year I didn't have any, but used the sel/e gel for the kid at birth


----------



## fishin816

Soooo… when should I give Sweetie her BoSe? The BoSe came in from Valley Vet and I can use it anytime. I see a lot of people give it on day 140… 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## sassykat6181

I give 3-4 weeks prior, along with the CDT


----------



## sassykat6181

I just love the stripe on his face!


----------



## ksalvagno

I do it 1 month prior to kidding.


----------



## fishin816

So lets see… she is due the 21 (my birthday!) so ho many weeks is that????? So about two weeks… so I can give it now… 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno

Yes


----------



## littlegoatgirl

j.o.y. Farm said:


> oh  yah, he does make me happy
> now i got that darn little grin on my face and i'm blushing :lol: Oye vey! I'm blaming you sarah  just cause i can :lol:


   it's what I do best!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> I'll go grab the saw....  Wait, it's raining outside, can this wait until tomorrow?


It's sunny now, are you ready?


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> It's sunny now, are you ready?


Sure, let me finish reading and I'll be right there...  Before we saw her, can we let her do my homework...? :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

nchen7 said:


> :shock: I feel like I just got picked last for the dodgeball team. :tears:


It's okay Ni, we still love you! :hug: we just forget about y'all's when you aren't here!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Sure, let me finish reading and I'll be right there...  Before we saw her, can we let her do my homework...? :lol:


Sure, sounds good! See, this is why I get the head


----------



## Emzi00

But I really need to get this homework done, it was due the Friday before spring break... :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Good gosh, I had not 1, but 2 dreams of baby goats last night.... *sigh*


----------



## Emzi00

I had a really weird dream last night :lol: Sydney was in it (again, I think it's cause we were cutting her up), and she was on a boat and almost drowned.... and I was so sad.... then she ended up being alive.... weird. :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> I had a really weird dream last night :lol: Sydney was in it (again, I think it's cause we were cutting her up), and she was on a boat and almost drowned.... and I was so sad.... then she ended up being alive.... weird. :lol:


:ROFL: :slapfloor:

And due the Friday before spring break!?


----------



## NubianFan

nchen7 said:


> :shock: I feel like I just got picked last for the dodgeball team. :tears:


Hey at least you didn't get cut or "sawed" into thirds.... (real cute guys by the way) I can't wait to see Sydney's reaction when she arrives.... And I am going to be REALLY mad if she doesn't arrive.....


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> :ROFL: :slapfloor:
> 
> And due the Friday before spring break!?


Yep, that's when I was really sick. I shouldn't have gone that Thursday, but I wanted to do decades day. And I got the homework I missed, so I stayed home Friday. I could've done the homework that night if I hadn't passed out :scratch:


----------



## margaret

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Check to see if it's a fuzzy goat show first. If it's in May it probably is, which means you won't have to clip them.
> 
> Do they bind up when you go to cut the hair, or are they just really dull?


They just push the hair, they don't cut it. Maybe I should get them sharpened. I have had them for about 4 years.


----------



## Emzi00

nchen7 said:


> :shock: I feel like I just got picked last for the dodgeball team. :tears:


It's okay, I never got claimed, just claimed people myself... you can be on my team :hug:


----------



## fishin816

Well… Buster was TRYING to pee like a doe… so I think, oh great, he has UC. So I grab the syringe, and shoot a whole bunch if ACV down him, then I gave him my home remedy with the probios, then I decided to treat them all for UC… they did not like that one bit! I had to hogtie them down, then squirt it down their throat, then I gave all the baby bucks some ACV while I was at it, and then they werent happy with me. I also dusted everybody with DE today, and some of the does got probios. The bucks are gonna get their hooves trimmed today too, and Sweetie will get her BoSe. My goaties do not like supplement days like this… they get angry with me. 

Do you guys think Buster has UC? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

Maybe he was just trying to get in touch with his feminine side today....


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

fishin816 said:


> Well&#8230; Buster was TRYING to pee like a doe&#8230; so I think, oh great, he has UC. So I grab the syringe, and shoot a whole bunch if ACV down him, then I gave him my home remedy with the probios, then I decided to treat them all for UC&#8230; they did not like that one bit! I had to hogtie them down, then squirt it down their throat, then I gave all the baby bucks some ACV while I was at it, and then they werent happy with me. I also dusted everybody with DE today, and some of the does got probios. The bucks are gonna get their hooves trimmed today too, and Sweetie will get her BoSe. My goaties do not like supplement days like this&#8230; they get angry with me.
> 
> Do you guys think Buster has UC?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I don't really know much about UC, let me know what you find out. 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Goat Morning every one! How did you sleep?

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## fishin816

DesertFlowerNigerians said:


> Goat Morning every one! How did you sleep?
> 
> _________________________________________________
> 
> *Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
> http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com
> 
> Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.
> 
> ~Charisa~


I have been up for 5 hours now&#8230;

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

fishin816 said:


> I have been up for 5 hours now&#8230;
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I've been up for about 4 hours...

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## Emzi00

DesertFlowerNigerians said:


> Goat Morning every one! How did you sleep?
> 
> _________________________________________________
> 
> *Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
> http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com
> 
> Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.
> 
> ~Charisa~


Terrible, I'm still afraid someone's going to come up behind me and kill me with barbed wire.... stupid criminal minds..... *sniffle*


----------



## fishin816

Emzi00 said:


> Terrible, I'm still afraid someone's going to come up behind me and kill me with barbed wire.... stupid criminal minds..... *sniffle*


Emma!!!!!!! Stop watching criminal minds!!!!! And watch NCIS!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> Terrible, I'm still afraid someone's going to come up behind me and kill me with barbed wire.... stupid criminal minds..... *sniffle*


I watch that show all the time  I like being able to think what I would do if someone attempted to do that to me

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Emzi00

fishin816 said:


> Emma!!!!!!! Stop watching criminal minds!!!!! And watch NCIS!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I haven't watched it since! And trust me, I do not make a habit of watching it!


----------



## fishin816

Emzi00 said:


> I haven't watched it since! And trust me, I do not make a habit of watching it!


Then you should watch NCIS&#8230;

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

No thanks, I get scared enough without television!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Promie and Hal had a photo shoot today! Lets just say.. PomPom needs a LOT of work before our first show :lol:
And Baby Hal wasn't a whole lot better lol!


----------



## Emzi00

Mud boots and pajamas? :slapfloor:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yes ma'am  my normal attire  :lol: :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

They're looking really well.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks I think so too


----------



## NubianFan

Where is Sydney..... taps foot


----------



## Emzi00

*Syd! * Come here Sydney.... *sniffle* *sniffle*


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

fishin816 said:


> Well&#8230; Buster was TRYING to pee like a doe&#8230; so I think, oh great, he has UC. So I grab the syringe, and shoot a whole bunch if ACV down him, then I gave him my home remedy with the probios, then I decided to treat them all for UC&#8230; they did not like that one bit! I had to hogtie them down, then squirt it down their throat, then I gave all the baby bucks some ACV while I was at it, and then they werent happy with me. I also dusted everybody with DE today, and some of the does got probios. The bucks are gonna get their hooves trimmed today too, and Sweetie will get her BoSe. My goaties do not like supplement days like this&#8230; they get angry with me.
> 
> Do you guys think Buster has UC?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I don't think he has a UC problem, bucks squat and hunch up like does from time to time.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Yep, that's when I was really sick. I shouldn't have gone that Thursday, but I wanted to do decades day. And I got the homework I missed, so I stayed home Friday. I could've done the homework that night if I hadn't passed out :scratch:


Ohh right I forgot you were sick


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Guys, Sydney NEEDS to come on!


----------



## Emzi00

Hey Lacie, want to use your expert skills to reach Sydney?


----------



## nchen7

littlegoatgirl said:


> It's okay Ni, we still love you! :hug: we just forget about y'all's when you aren't here!


thanks! 



Emzi00 said:


> It's okay, I never got claimed, just claimed people myself... you can be on my team :hug:


yay team Emma!



NubianFan said:


> Hey at least you didn't get cut or "sawed" into thirds.... (real cute guys by the way) I can't wait to see Sydney's reaction when she arrives.... And I am going to be REALLY mad if she doesn't arrive.....


that's true..... Sydney's probably too busy playing with her new horse to come here....


----------



## NubianFan

I am beginning to think y'all really cut her up..... :worried: :angry:


----------



## Emzi00

I didn't do anything to her this time, not sure about Sarah.....


----------



## nchen7

I wasn't part of the cutting up discussion.....


----------



## Emzi00

You want some Sydney, Ni? I'm sure we can go fourths...


----------



## nchen7

no, that's just too creepy......I think we should keep her whole, and just have one big team! (yes, i'll be the politically correct one this time. lol)


----------



## NubianFan

NOOOOOOO everyone stays whole.....


----------



## Emzi00

I'm willing to be cut up. :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Ni I need an herbal cramp remedy.... having a rough go of it today, hot bath only helped so much... Hot tea while making my spirits feel much better didn't do much for my abdomen....


----------



## NubianFan

Emzi00 said:


> I'm willing to be cut up. :lol:


:dazed:


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> :dazed:


:ROFL: It wouldn't really hurt.. :chin:


----------



## nchen7

NubianFan said:


> Ni I need an herbal cramp remedy.... having a rough go of it today, hot bath only helped so much... Hot tea while making my spirits feel much better didn't do much for my abdomen....


oh man....I wish I have one of those sometimes. hot water bottle? I'm guessing red raspberry leaf tea is good (that one seems to be overall great for lady organs). anything calming like chamomile?

all else fails, take a nap!


----------



## NubianFan

I slept til 11:30 then got up washed a load of dishes and laundry, ate leftover minestrone soup, pimento cheese sandwich and golden tea, then took a hot bath with my shea body wash and shampoo and new natural sea sponge which I love and the hot bath did help. but it is only 3 I hate to get up at 11:30 and go back to bed at 3 LOL


----------



## NubianFan

Ni when I was in grandpaville I found something cool. They had a boutique there that sold soaps, and they had some goat milk soap. Well the lady that made them embedded things into some of them, like a part of a sea sponge, or a piece of loofah goard, or even the synthetic bath poufs. I bought one goat milk bar nag champa scent with a piece of natural sea sponge embedded and that is pretty cool. When my daughter starts making soaps I am going to look on ebay for lots of natural sea sponge and let her make some of those. We also bought natural sea sponges for the bath for both of us and natural elephant ear sea sponges to exfoliate our faces for both of us.


----------



## nchen7

how fun!! yes, you can put a bunch of stuff in soap. I haven't put whole loofahs in it yet (hard to find here and the ones we grew were the wrong ones). I do want to do a loofah soap....that's on the ever growing list. 

eh.....go back to bed at 3 if you need to. your daughter is old enough to survive while you sleep. go for it!!


----------



## NubianFan

I really like it with the sea sponge, we've grown loofah gourds too and we were able to get the loofah out but ti was all brown and yucky looking not pretty and pale yellow like they are supposed to be so I don't know what we did wrong, if we waited to long to remove it or what... but it sure wasn't attractive.


----------



## goathiker

They have to be bleached if you want them to look like store bought ones Leslie. Soak in hot water for 2 to 3 hours, then in a mild bleach solution for 15 minutes to remove the brown.


----------



## nchen7

same here. I've watched some youtube vids, and the kinds they have are smooth skinned....I dunno.

we find sea sponges all the time, but they feel weird, and they always have stuff stuck to the inside, so I don't bother with them.....


----------



## NubianFan

oh well good grief!!! so we threw all those away for nothing!!! sheesh... LOL


----------



## NubianFan

well I bought a big one for me and medium size one for my daughter (she picked it out she thought the big one would be too big to wash with) and I LOVE mine, it is so so so soft and increases the lather of your soap or body wash so much, but my daughters is firmer and just looks different and the one lodged in the nag champa bar is different still but I like it as well. I think it depends on the type of sea sponge.


----------



## nchen7

yes, I think so. the ones here are so porous and scratchy. doesn't look like it would feel nice to be rubbing it all over your body unless you wanted a REALLY good exfoliant.

I ordered my essential oils! a friend of mine is going back to Miami at the end of the month, and will be bringing me back my scents and another tube of copper bolus. yay!!! i'll have to repay her with a bunch of soaps...


----------



## goathiker

I saw a thing about making pot scrubbers out of Wild Cucumber fruit. I thought I'd try it this year. Nothing eats them and they are impossible to get rid of so, they might as well be useful.


----------



## NubianFan

well I need some pot scrubber too, but that doesn't grow here I don't guess I have never heard of it. I may have to google it and see what they are.


----------



## NubianFan

I just looked it up is it that pod with the prickles all over it? It ought to scrub a pot, if you could keep it from prickling you.


----------



## goathiker

You use the dried inside part, same as a Loofah. If you do mess with them be very careful of the seeds. They are a narcotic hallucinogen that can cause a Schizophrenic like state that lasts for a week or more.


----------



## nchen7

:shocked: that's crazy!!!! it's amazing what some wild weeds can do to you.


----------



## NubianFan

LOL is it wrong of me that right now that kinda sounds like a good thing.... (I know it really isn't but still)


----------



## goathiker

It does sound kind of tempting. I'm not real sure I want to see the suppressed dark parts of my mind though. That stuff can just stay right where it is.


----------



## nchen7

there are so many though, and it just weirds me out that the gov't just worries about certain drugs, and not others.

e.g. there's a plant here where the seeds can be used as the next level roofi, called the Devil's Breath. they're very pretty, but if people know what that thing did.....


----------



## nchen7

our dogs had a lot of chicken to eat today....and Morris is farting up mustard gas. dog farts are the worst!


----------



## goathiker

eww, and then spoiled chicken burps tomorrow.


----------



## nchen7

i know. it was the dog scraps du jour at the super market, so we have lots. we'll be smelling this for the next few days..... :s


----------



## Emzi00

Man, she's cute... onder:
http://centralmich.craigslist.org/grd/4405684960.html


----------



## nchen7

oh my she is cute!xs


----------



## NubianFan

Emma did you ever talk your parents into another doeling ?


----------



## Emzi00

My mom is on board if I can convince my father. So not yet. His logic is that if I can't pay to take of what I have now(I can), then how can I afford to take care of another. He never listened to me either, I just need to get him a bit more open minded so he will see it from my point of view.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

She sure is a cute little goat. 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Elk is not really good :/


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

What are you'll having for supper, tonight? It's my B-Day tomorrow, so I'm having some kids (human ) sleep-over. We're having Pasta and Pizza. Yum! And, sorry I can't send any of you cake or ice cream.

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## Emzi00

Elk?


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Elk is not really good :/


You don't like elk?!?

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## Emzi00

DesertFlowerNigerians said:


> What are you'll having for supper, tonight? It's my B-Day tomorrow, so I'm having some kids (human ) sleep-over. We're having Pasta and Pizza. Yum! And, sorry I can't send any of you cake or ice cream.
> 
> _________________________________________________
> 
> *Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
> http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com
> 
> Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.
> 
> ~Charisa~


Probably nothing, I don't feel like making anything. Maybe some animal crackers. You can't catapult me some ice cream? :tears:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Elk?


Yes, elk.. It's better ground then as a steak.. But I still don't like it a whole lot..

We are having elk meatloaf, perogies, salad and I bought some peanut butter cup ice cream for desert


----------



## Emzi00

You have enough money to buy ice cream? Lucky...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It was just a a small personal sized one... I really shouldn't have.. But people kept coming through my line with it at work and I was craving it!


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Emzi00 said:


> Probably nothing, I don't feel like making anything. Maybe some animal crackers. You can't catapult me some ice cream? :tears:


You're funny Emma.  No, I can't catapult any ice cream over to you. But, if you lived closer you could come over peacefully (don't bring any bucks) and have some.  If you can't come, then I guess I'll just get lots of ice cream. :yum:

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## Emzi00

Even if it's a baby buck?  I think I have family in Arizona... :chin:


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

MAYBE a baby buck. Oh, I almost forgot. We're also having pie. Yum! If you'd like me to throw some pie your way, maybe I can.  From Michigan to Arizona, you'd better hurry if you want to get here in time for tomorrow. ;-)

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## Emzi00

What kind of pie? Most pie I don't like...


----------



## NubianFan

what are peorogies?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> what are peorogies?


They are like little pastry thingys... Filled with meat or potatos or something like that.


----------



## NubianFan

that sounds yum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

They are!!


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Emzi00 said:


> What kind of pie? Most pie I don't like...


Apple pie! I hope you like that because that's my favorite! 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## Emzi00

DesertFlowerNigerians said:


> Apple pie! I hope you like that because that's my favorite!
> 
> _________________________________________________
> 
> *Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
> http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com
> 
> Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.
> 
> ~Charisa~


Eww...


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Emzi00 said:


> Eww...


Hay, it's not that bad. :yum:

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## Emzi00

Naw, chocolate silk pie, or nothing.


----------



## NubianFan

Emzi00 said:


> Naw, chocolate silk pie, or nothing.


I had chocolate silk pie at my mom's house at lunch today.


----------



## NubianFan

I love dutch apple pie


----------



## Emzi00

And you didn't think to catapult me any? :lol: I'd have loved you forever..


----------



## NubianFan

Emzi00 said:


> And you didn't think to catapult me any? :lol: I'd have loved you forever..


but but but..... I thought you already did!!! But no, I didn't think of it because I wasn't even expecting pie myself. I walked over there and caught them eating pie and mom was like "you want some pie" and of course I wasn't turning down pie.... :laugh:


----------



## Emzi00

Yes, yes I do.  I'm starving...


----------



## NubianFan

on that same issue, what should I make for dinner, some kind of steak or some kind of hamburger meat dish. I have both. I am leaning towards the steak tonight. I just don' t know what to have with it, I guess I could do baked potatoes.....


----------



## Emzi00

My vote is for steak, rare.


----------



## NubianFan

it isn't a very good cut of steak, but it is getting my vote too I think, I feel like I need some red meat... I am feeling a bit carnivorous.....


----------



## Emzi00

So, what is filling, relatively healthy, and easy to make? (Besides water  ) I seriously need to make these hunger pains go away.... ow...


----------



## NubianFan

What do you have on hand? Peanut butter is filling, so is lunch meat and cheese. Do you have apples, apple wedges and peanut butter is a good snack.


----------



## sassykat6181

I made lasagna 

You could make chop suey, or what my son calls "hot chewey". Ground hamburger, spaghetti sauce, corn and pasta


----------



## Emzi00

Oh, apple wedges and peanut butter! :yum: Okay, that's what I'll do then. Thanks Leslie


----------



## NubianFan

If you have hamburger you could make SOS, if you have eggs your could make an omelet or scrambled eggs.


----------



## NubianFan

This is an easy recipe a guy friend of mine told me

Eggrolls without the Roll

I pkg bulk breakfast sausage
I pkg cole slaw mix (just the shredded veggies no sauce) 
I skillet / hot

Fry sausage til browned, add cole slaw mix and stir fry in sausage and sausage grease, serve... I know this sounds weird but it is actually REALLY, REALLY good.


----------



## Emzi00

I'd probably burn the house down, knowing me. :lol: I'm not really that bad, but I'll be fixing something up after I'm done cleaning, so late tonight... might be a bit loopy. :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Emzi00 said:


> *NO!!* She's mine.... you can have Stephanie, Ni ,and Skyla..... Lacie, Leslie, and Jill are mine.... I want Sydney too....


You'd give me away? :mecry:


----------



## NubianFan

NyGoatMom said:


> You'd give me away? :mecry:


Like I told Ni, just be glad they didn't cut you up like they did Sydney, WHO by the way is still mysteriously ABSENT :-? Emmaaaaaa, Saraaaaaaahhhh Sydney better be in one piece!!!!!


----------



## Emzi00

NyGoatMom said:


> You'd give me away? :mecry:


Well I suppose if you were to make me food, then I couldn't... :chin:


----------



## sassykat6181

NubianFan said:


> Like I told Ni, just be glad they didn't cut you up like they did Sydney, WHO by the way is still mysteriously ABSENT :-? Emmaaaaaa, Saraaaaaaahhhh Sydney better be in one piece!!!!!


Hahahahahahahaha!!!!!!


----------



## NyGoatMom

These young uns scare me.............................................................................................................. :shock:


----------



## Emzi00

Good.  No, really, why do we scare you?


----------



## Emzi00

So, I'm cleaning the inside of cabinets and such... I found a bone under the sink....


----------



## NyGoatMom

What kind of bone......................why do you scare me?.................uhhhhhhhhhh, bones under your sink..........:lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

JK.....I was only messing with ya....

I'm so stinkin cold....it's only 31 tonight ....grrrr


----------



## Emzi00

I think it was chicken. :shrug: But it was probably a few years old.... it was nasty under there....


----------



## NyGoatMom




----------



## Emzi00

This job doesn't even pay well... oh well, money is money.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yep, sometimes ya gotta just do what ya gotta do to get by...


----------



## littlegoatgirl

We didn't do nuttin to Sydney, did we Emma?! 

Okay, BB practically gave me a heart attack today. Go down to feed, and it's day 141 btw, and check her ligs and udder and whatnot. Notice her udder is starting to fill faster, which is a good sign, I was gettin worried, and then I check her ligs, and they were gone!! So, naturally, I started panicking... :lol: stayed down there for about an hour to make sure she wasn't gonna go into labor, then kept going down there to check in her :roll: they're back now. These crazy does that are close and their coming and going ligs!!! Thankfully, I have TGS and remember someone asking about that (Cade, maybe? Idk) and remembered Lacie saying they come and go during the end... So anyway... That was my story for the day. I want to thank B for the panic attack she gave me!!! :lol: 

I'll be off to bed soon, maybe I'll have 3 baby goat dreams, one up from last night! :roll:


----------



## Emzi00

Not'in.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Not'in.


Nuttin at all


----------



## NubianFan

Ok I am going back to watching a hot guy.....


----------



## Emzi00

Bleh, I feel sick.


----------



## NubianFan

I am not buying it til I see Sydney again.......


----------



## goathiker

Barbara Gene is playing the mucus game again. It looks more promising this time.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That's how Babette was for 7 days! :hair: Hope she's not giving you the run around again.

In other news, got all the baby alpines disbudded now, they've had their CD&T shots, wormings, cocci stuff, and Babs's boy pee'd on me while I burnt his little head  I've never disbudded a kid at 2 days old... their buds are very squishy and gross under the iron... is that normal? I went to pop the little bitty cap off, and it just kinda sloughed off.
I normally wait until they are a week, week and a half.


----------



## Emzi00

This is an udder.... good example of bad attachments....


----------



## Emzi00

I like that boy. :slapfloor:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL! My friend just sent me that pic :lol: she likes to send me stuff like all the time lol! Icky!

Ok.. Bed time for me.. Night guys :wave:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I've seen much worse  think that, but almost to the ground from stretched out attachments, add patchy hair, sheep teats, scaly from mite problems, and scabs, and boom, that's one of the worst ones I've seen


----------



## Emzi00

Yeah I saw it and was a tad shocked.. :shock: Night Skyla :hug:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I've seen much worse  think that, but almost to the ground from stretched out attachments, add patchy hair, sheep teats, scaly from mite problems, and scabs, and boom, that's one of the worst ones I've seen


Where on earth do you see these things?! That's terrible!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Auctions and peoples farms, as scary as it is...


----------



## Emzi00

That might be giving me nightmares.... scary udder dreams... thanks Lacie...


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, it's normal when their buds haven't attached yet. You shouldn't get scurs at all if you scraped the head off. I've got all but, one of my kids done. Sydney's is done. One buckling didn't get done. He will be 4th of July barbeque. 
Got these last 2 does and then we start culling. Already have a good idea of who I never want to see again. :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Peoples farms can be interesting, to say the least.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Your welcome, Emma! :greengrin: 

Ok, I don't foresee rain in the morning, Goober is going, so is his little brother. I decided against taking the Oberhasli kids again... I'll breed the alpine bucks in the fall. I decided, that is the perfect opportunity to see what they each will throw with them.
One will be bred to Nehru, the other to Moons buckling, and the other to Babettes buckling 
And with any luck, I'll have 9-10 fresh does next year


----------



## Emzi00

You're so mean, just terrible. :angry:

Cool beans, sounds like you'll have a ton of milk.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ok cool! I hardly ever get scurs with my kids these days, I burn the crap out of their little heads, just to be sure  ... I thought it was a little odd, it was just so squishy, and slid right off! I sprayed it with the purple spray, and he was turned out with the other kids today, it was nice and sunny


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Cool beans, sounds like you'll have a ton of milk.


With any luck... if disaster doesn't strike again, as always... onder: Babette is at a gallon a day currently, and increasing 
Gotta go milk in a couple minutes too.


----------



## goathiker

Should be fine. I've never done it but, I was told that before the buds grow to the skull, you can just make a little cut and scoop them out. Sounded kind of painful to me. 

Bean's going to get his surgery next month. Now there's someone that didn't disbud right.


----------



## goathiker

I'm getting right about 1/2 a gallon from Guinen if I keep her voracious idiots off her for 8 hours. Those 2 bucklings are about 30 lbs. now.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm a meanie, I tape moon's teats at night and milk her on a 10 hour fill, I make them suffer the night with no snacking :lol: the lambar babies need food too! Her kids are plenty big though, they are at least 30lbs now, and ones leaving in the morning, so more milk for the one that's staying


----------



## goathiker

I want Sydney's pack boy to get all he can...I can wait for Genie for milk, she is a better producer. I just wanted to make sure she was producing well. She will let me take over when the boys are 3 months with no problem. I love my older does...


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Got one of the girls names figured out!

Presenting...
~Buck Naked Boers~ Loves Abiding Joy








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Aw, such a tiny little Boer girl


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm not too found of my older does, except Peeps, she's my spoiled girl 
I'm really surprised with how the udders on to of my does turned out, considering they came from the heavy lines :scratch: but the one good thing I can say is, they have VERY tight attachments, just not the most milk.
Which is why I was waiting on Babette, she is right behind Moon in production. 
Can't wait for next year to see all those FF udders!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

She's so sweet looking! Pretty baby 

Ok, off to milk


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

She is! She is tiny but she's courageous and thinks she can conquer the world! lol She's our little bundle of Joy  her sister is the calmer more sassy princess one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Ah, then she needs named for Missie since she was the little princess that loved the finer things in that book series.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Haha yeah we are trying to think up something a little more sassy for her.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I love love LOVE her name!


----------



## NyGoatMom

That does udder would be a cull factor for me...sheesh, That's awful!


----------



## nchen7

I've seen worse around here. like that, but hanging almost to the ground, blown teats, dry, and all around awful looking. yesterday we saw one a little worse than the picture (smaller and longer) and she had twins on the ground! how the heck do the babies eat?


----------



## nchen7

Megan, what about Sassy Kat, or Sassy Molassey? 


it rained this morning and I don't feel like taking the goats out quite yet. they'll get mad but it's still wet out


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

How the heck do they WALK?!


----------



## nchen7

who? the goats in the wetness?


----------



## sassykat6181

Emzi00 said:


> This is an udder.... good example of bad attachments....


Looks like my buck! Lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nchen7 said:


> who? the goats in the wetness?


No, does with udders that hang so low! :lol:

*singing* does your udder hang low, does it wobble to and fro, can you tie it in a knot, can you tie it in a bow...?" ROFL!


----------



## fishin816

Good morning people! I am already thinking about goats this morning! (Imagine that! )… and could someone give me a critique on Bandit????? Please please please someone? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> No, does with udders that hang so low! :lol:
> 
> *singing* does your udder hang low, does it wobble to and fro, can you tie it in a knot, can you tie it in a bow...?" ROFL!


Interesting song&#8230;

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> No, does with udders that hang so low! :lol:
> 
> *singing* does your udder hang low, does it wobble to and fro, can you tie it in a knot, can you tie it in a bow...?" ROFL!


:laugh:


----------



## nchen7

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> No, does with udders that hang so low! :lol:
> 
> *singing* does your udder hang low, does it wobble to and fro, can you tie it in a knot, can you tie it in a bow...?" ROFL!


OH! lol. I have no clue. it just looks super uncomfortable, and I feel so bad for those does. sometimes I feel doubly worse when the people keep breeding them. sigh.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I love love LOVE her name!


Haha thanks Skyla!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

nchen7 said:


> Megan, what about Sassy Kat, or Sassy Molassey?
> 
> it rained this morning and I don't feel like taking the goats out quite yet. they'll get mad but it's still wet out


Lol well I think we might go with A Dash Of Sugar, but idk yet.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Oh btw morning ya'll!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer

Hey! I'm BACK! maybe... LOL Went to Colorado yesterday and picked up our new ND buckling! He's so cute! Pics in my goat herd thread. And....looks like a couple of our FF's are ready to pop. No huge gooeys, but posture sure screams labor. One was laying with posty legs and awful poochy looking. And the other started walking all hunched up like she was having a contraction. So...I'll be in and out. Look for me screaming HELP just in case. LOL 

Hope everyone has been ok the last few days. I was sick and then had to be gone yesterday so just kinda following. Did I miss anything super important?/


----------



## Emzi00

Well, nobody claimed you.... :chin: Guys! Carmen is mine!


----------



## kccjer

Um...claimed me? Obviously I DID miss something. ...


----------



## Emzi00

Yep.... Lacie and Leslie are mine... Ni is mine... we cut Sydney up into pieces so we could share...


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

wow that sounds interesting...


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Goobers gone, so is the little buckling  and i bought a turkey to replace them


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Speaking of which Emma, why don't we cut everyone so we both get everyone?

Okay, that udder is absolutely horrifying... I thought it was a buck's... "Prized possession" :ROFL:
Skyla, love the song!! :ROFL: :slapfloor:

And okay, call me crazy, but I think BB is gonna go on Wednesday (day 145)!!! She is filling up like crazy now and I think her ligs are starting to soften... I know she's sick of carrying children :lol: she walks so slow from them!! :lol: so be prepared for bombardment of kid pictures *hopefully*!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Goobers gone, so is the little buckling  and i bought a turkey to replace them


Goober!


----------



## Emzi00

More cleaning... this time I found some vodka. :lol: I need to go feed the beasts so I can go ride with my grandma. :wave: 

And Lacie, why a turkey?!


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Speaking of which Emma, why don't we cut everyone so we both get everyone?
> 
> Okay, that udder is absolutely horrifying... I thought it was a buck's... "Prized possession" :ROFL:
> Skyla, love the song!! :ROFL: :slapfloor:
> 
> And okay, call me crazy, but I think BB is gonna go on Wednesday (day 145)!!! She is filling up like crazy now and I think her ligs are starting to soften... I know she's sick of carrying children :lol: she walks so slow from them!! :lol: so be prepared for bombardment of kid pictures *hopefully*!!


We can cut everyone but Lacie, she's all mine. :greengrin:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Vodka, huh? :chin: :yum:

Yeah, a turkey, his name is Tom, goes perfect with Henrietta... :ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh cool! Glad Im able to avoid decapitation and dismemberment


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey all 

Gotta go get things ready for someone to come pick up a kid.


----------



## kccjer

Alrighty then. Lol. You guys are on a roll ain't ya? And thank you very much for that stupid song that is now stuck in my head....with the new words no less


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> We can cut everyone but Lacie, she's all mine. :greengrin:


Fine, then we don't cut Skyla, she's all mine :greengrin: but everyone else shall be cut in too... Except Sydney, she's up to... 4 pieces?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

kccjer said:


> Alrighty then. Lol. You guys are on a roll ain't ya? And thank you very much for that stupid song that is now stuck in my head....with the new words no less


Hahaha!! :lol: sorry, I couldn't help it! I send pics like those to my mom then I start singing that too her ROFL! It cracks my sister up!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Vodka, huh? :chin: :yum:
> 
> Yeah, a turkey, his name is Tom, goes perfect with Henrietta... :ROFL:


I named some of my turkeys that once... And then there was Drumstick the chicken, and other food-related names :lol: they all have been eaten


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Fine, then we don't cut Skyla, she's all mine :greengrin: but everyone else shall be cut in too... Except Sydney, she's up to... 4 pieces?


Yay!! I get to stay whole! :stars:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Vodka, huh? :chin: :yum:
> 
> Yeah, a turkey, his name is Tom, goes perfect with Henrietta... :ROFL:


Coconut vodka...:lol: They were hiding it behind a bunch of junk... didn't want us to find it. 

:slapfloor: You're so creative..


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Fine, then we don't cut Skyla, she's all mine :greengrin: but everyone else shall be cut in too... Except Sydney, she's up to... 4 pieces?


Can I have Skyla on weekends? I think Sydney is in three pieces... :chin:


----------



## goathiker

Sydney never came back. I think you guys are too scary.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Can I have Skyla on weekends? I think Sydney is in three pieces... :chin:


If I can have Lacie on weekends... :chin:


----------



## NubianFan

You'll never find me....


----------



## Scottyhorse

So, I came back to read you guys were planning to cut me up?!? I was wondering why those ninjas tried to kidnap me.... :chin: Luckily I had my attack goats on hand, and they got rid of them for me. 

:laugh: 


In all seriousness, I was really really busy yesterday (shooting competition, riding, then went out to eat) and Friday.... I don't know what Friday was.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Bahaha!! Attack goats XD I love it!! Oh even better...goat ninjas!! Yessss XD 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

Chicks!  2 black Australorps and 3 brown leghorns! They got those instead of the marans.... Oh well. They are all females and super adorable  







Chick pile!


----------



## Scottyhorse

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> Bahaha!! Attack goats XD I love it!! Oh even better...goat ninjas!! Yessss XD
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


:laugh:


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Aw fluffy!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Wow, Sydney's still in one piece. Awesome!!!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Hey Jill where do you get your goat halters/collars/leads? 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

It's all fun and games til somebody gets cut up....


----------



## goathiker

Collars I get at dollar store. Halters from Northwest pack goat supply. I pick stuff up whenever I see it at Goodwill, garage sales, etc.


----------



## NubianFan

Just watched despicable me 2


----------



## goathiker

That was a good one. Yesterday I watched Ender's Game and Catching Fire. Today I'm watching the goats browse in the sunshine.


----------



## NubianFan

it is cold and pouring rain here.... I had 4 free redbox rentals so we took advantage of them today. We also have freebirds to watch later on.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It's soo nice here today  such a wonderful feeling after the nasty winter we had! Working on getting all the pens raked up from the hay over the winter lol!


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> If I can have Lacie on weekends... :chin:


Never mind.... you can keep Skyla, I want Lacie.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Never mind.... you can keep Skyla, I want Lacie.


Ouch! Feelin the love! Lol! :laugh:


----------



## Emzi00

No offense... but I think Lacie may cook slightly better.... and her goats have ears....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL! Hey!  nah.. She probably does! I hate cooking! 

ROFL! Some of mine have ears too!


----------



## Emzi00

I need to be at her place during the holidays, she cooks good food. :yum:

Those ones don't count, they're Nigerians..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol!

They do too count!!!! And I'm getting a Nubian


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

goathiker said:


> Collars I get at dollar store. Halters from Northwest pack goat supply. I pick stuff up whenever I see it at Goodwill, garage sales, etc.


Ok  thx. Can you just use sheep halters?

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Sure, I like the rope halters the best.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Ok  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Lol!
> 
> They do too count!!!! And I'm getting a Nubian


:laugh: Nope, they don't.  Eww... Nubian?  No offense to all y'all with some Nubs....


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> :laugh: Nope, they don't.  Eww... Nubian?  No offense to all y'all with some Nubs....


Wow, insult!!!

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I took a nap... Been very tired lately... Carolina is going to get her kidding clip today... She will hate me.


----------



## Emzi00

Sydney!!!! You're here!!!!! Quick, hop in my truck before Sarah takes you.... :stars: :hug:


----------



## NubianFan

Don't do it Sydney, they have saws and evil plans...


----------



## Emzi00

Pfft... if _I_ have Sydney, then _I_ won't be needing a saw...


----------



## Scottyhorse

Might be going up to seattle soon to go to the childrens hospital to see and Rhuematologist. Yay me.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> :laugh: Nope, they don't.  Eww... Nubian?  No offense to all y'all with some Nubs....


Yep! They do! 
*gasp*


----------



## kccjer

Sydney...hopefully they can find an answer for you.


----------



## Emzi00

Hope they find something for you Sydney.. :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hope they figure something out this time Sydney... :/


----------



## Scottyhorse

Thanks guys  Me too


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:hug:


----------



## Scottyhorse

My toe still hurts from where I dropped a piece of plywood on it yesterday...


----------



## Emzi00

So dad was out floating the driveway... bunch of water puddles... Guess the thing needed more weight on it, so he enlists me to help... So I'm sitting on this metal contraption being pulled by a four wheeler... I feel like a hillbilly. :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

:slapfloor:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Got a new turkey pen made  gonna go out in a bit to give shots to the yearnings.
Nehru has a bluish-green beard :slapfloor: :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

What happened to his beard..? Or do we not want to know...?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And I've got like, 35 chicken nuggets now  I stopped counting  average rate of 4 per day. Today 10 hatched though, and yesterday it was 7


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> What happened to his beard..? Or do we not want to know...?


It's just stained from hay and grass. He has a white beard  couple of the babies have green feet too :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Must be nice to have green grass


----------



## Emzi00

You should do a thread like this again Lacie.....  :greengrin:
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f193/dairy-does-just-fun-149686/index12.html


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Maybe I will again this summer, when everyone who can clip there goats, does. 

Skyla.... do you need me to post some pictures of the grass? :greengrin:


----------



## Emzi00

No!!!! No grass!!!! Too green!!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I think I might just go and take some pictures of the grass while I'm out there  :lol: :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Maybe I will again this summer, when everyone who can clip there goats, does.
> 
> Skyla.... do you need me to post some pictures of the grass? :greengrin:


Oh yay! Sounds like fun! I loved that thread 

And NO!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I think I might just go and take some pictures of the grass while I'm out there  :lol: :ROFL:


So rude!


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I think I might just go and take some pictures of the grass while I'm out there  :lol: :ROFL:


I swear if you send me more pictures of grass.... I might kick you....


----------



## NyGoatMom

nchen7 said:


> I've seen worse around here. like that, but hanging almost to the ground, blown teats, dry, and all around awful looking. yesterday we saw one a little worse than the picture (smaller and longer) and she had twins on the ground! how the heck do the babies eat?


:shock:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> :laugh: Nope, they don't.  Eww... Nubian?  No offense to all y'all with some Nubs....


Wow... After all we've shared Emma... Double Trouble, being lacie's bottle babies... Yet you still... I can't even think about you right now :tears: Seriously though, what do you have against Nubs??

Sydney, hope they find something out for you. And don't you DARE go with Emma!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Lacie, so help me, any grass pictures and you will be cut up, not to be shared, but for pleasure!!! :lol:


----------



## nchen7

Emma, this is for you....goats AND grass (and banana plants). this is "dry" season for us where we are...


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Wow... After all we've shared Emma... Double Trouble, being lacie's bottle babies... Yet you still... I can't even think about you right now :tears: Seriously though, what do you have against Nubs??
> 
> Sydney, hope they find something out for you. And don't you DARE go with Emma!!


Just a personal thingy. I don't like too many of them, kinda like how I feel about Nigies. They're darn cute and all, but not just what I like a dairy animal to look like... And we will ALWAYS be Double Trouble!!! Forever and always we will be her bottle babies... :greengrin:


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Lacie, so help me, any grass pictures and you will be cut up, not to be shared, but for pleasure!!! :lol:


Hey, hey now, hold your horses, I need my Lacie in one piece and alive...... Seriously, just kick her in the shin or something.... let her live....


----------



## Emzi00

nchen7 said:


> Emma, this is for you....goats AND grass (and banana plants). this is "dry" season for us where we are...


You're good, there's goats in it...


----------



## nchen7

hehe. everyone can be appeased with goats in the picture!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

nchen7 said:


> Emma, this is for you....goats AND grass (and banana plants). this is "dry" season for us where we are...


I was GOING to come cut you up... But there's goats, so I will stay neutral on the matter :lol:
So you'll only be cut in half for me and Emma to share you, along with everyone else except Sydney, who will be cut in 3 pieces, and Skyla and Lacie, who won't be cut up at all... Oh and of course me and Emma, because we are the team captains :lol:


----------



## nchen7

hehe. we can share! the goaties have been loving all that grass lately. they never really ate it before.....


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Just a personal thingy. I don't like too many of them, kinda like how I feel about Nigies. They're darn cute and all, but not just what I like a dairy animal to look like... And we will ALWAYS be Double Trouble!!! Forever and always we will be her bottle babies... :greengrin:


Yeah, sorry to all y'all out there, but I don't count nigies as dairy goats... I can see where you're coming from, I really don't consider other "dairy" breeds dairy... I think it depends on the quality of the breed around you, it can alter your opinion somewhat... Like obers, the ones here have horrifying udders and quite frankly are very masculine... So I really don't consider them dairy...

Double Trouble all the way!! Whoop whoop!  Wreaking havoc for all eternity :laugh:

Just had a weird feeling... But man, I miss Sarah:/


----------



## NubianFan

littlegoatgirl said:


> I was GOING to come cut you up... But there's goats, so I will stay neutral on the matter :lol:
> So you'll only be cut in half for me and Emma to share you, along with everyone else except Sydney, who will be cut in 3 pieces, and Skyla and Lacie, who won't be cut up at all... Oh and of course me and Emma, because we are the team captains :lol:


I told you, you will never find me.....


----------



## nchen7

you can probably find me quite easily...it's a small island and there aren't too many "chinie" people living here.....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well Moons buck is even fatter without his brother here now! :lol: And now she has milk leftover for tonight even.


----------



## nchen7

exciting!! extra milk for those milk monsters!


----------



## NubianFan

I have been told I live so far in the boonies that they have to pump sunshine in.... which might possibly be true... Country people tell me I live in the "real" country. LOL Every time someone thinks they live in the boonies I begin telling them about where I live and they decide I trump them.... The only neighbors house you can even see from mine, is my mom and dad's LOL :laugh:


----------



## nchen7

that's the boonies for sure!


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Yeah, sorry to all y'all out there, but I don't count nigies as dairy goats... I can see where you're coming from, I really don't consider other "dairy" breeds dairy... I think it depends on the quality of the breed around you, it can alter your opinion somewhat... Like obers, the ones here have horrifying udders and quite frankly are very masculine... So I really don't consider them dairy...
> 
> Double Trouble all the way!! Whoop whoop!  Wreaking havoc for all eternity :laugh:
> 
> Just had a weird feeling... But man, I miss Sarah:/


:hi5: I officially recognize that opinion.

Yeah!! All eternity! Watch out Lacie....

I miss Sarah too, she didn't even give me a chance to say bye, oh well, I'll see her someday.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Owning an island might be cheaper than you think! http://www.privateislandsonline.com/regions/united-states


----------



## NubianFan

I miss her too, and I really don't understand why she left. She just left me a pm and I never got to say good bye either.


----------



## nchen7

wait...we're talking about Sarah aka Texaslass, right? b/c I was just thinking the other day I haven't heard from her in a while....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> :hi5: I officially recognize that opinion.
> 
> Yeah!! All eternity! Watch out Lacie....


:laugh: Emma, ever wonder why when I do have bottle babies, they aren't so incredibly annoying? 
You gotta drag and jerk em around by their ears when they jump on you and the fences  Watch out!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I got to say bye, she told me why she left too, don't worry about it


----------



## NubianFan

She told me something but it really didn't make sense to me. But it really isn't my business it is hers.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> :hi5: I officially recognize that opinion.
> 
> Yeah!! All eternity! Watch out Lacie....
> 
> I miss Sarah too, she didn't even give me a chance to say bye, oh well, I'll see her someday.


:hi5:

I know y'all's all at least got PM's or emails, I just came on one day and he was gone I at least wish I knew why... Or wish she could pop in sometime... She always made my day :lol: and because of lacie, I always think of her as Amish when I first think of her :ROFL: then I shake my head and remember what she said she ACTUALLY looks like! :laugh:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Just have Carolina her kidding clip (due in 12 days)

Now, it's not THE BEST udder, but it looks darn good for an 11 year old doe that I got for $150! She was my first registered goat too! I'm happy with how it looks... And she's bred to a buck with amazing udders behind him so her kids should look great!








Before clipping








I'd like to improve her rear attachments and teat placement first.... Looks better in person too..








Getting really big!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :laugh: Emma, ever wonder why when I do have bottle babies, they aren't so incredibly annoying?
> You gotta drag and jerk em around by their ears when they jump on you and the fences  Watch out!


I have an elf ear... It's harder to grip :lol:


----------



## nchen7

that is a cute little udder Sydney.

you guys ARE talking about Texaslass? I didn't get a PM..... hope all is well with her!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

littlegoatgirl said:


> I have an elf ear... It's harder to grip :lol:


Don't be so sure! Every member in my family has at least one elf ear, normally both are that way


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Me and my dad just finished knocking these off our house O.O

Carolina looks great Sydney!!








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

Good grief what a pile of wasps nests!!!


----------



## nchen7

wasps.....*shudder* do not like those things!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Impressive numbers....lol.. I have a hornets nest on my porch....it's abandoned, I took it on purpose. It's attached to a branch...I think they are so cool


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :laugh: Emma, ever wonder why when I do have bottle babies, they aren't so incredibly annoying?
> You gotta drag and jerk em around by their ears when they jump on you and the fences  Watch out!


You put a hand near my face, seriously, I will lick you.....:evil: Fine, I'll behave..


----------



## Scottyhorse

Yeah, I've been wondering where the other Sarah is too!?


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Yeah I was amazed how many there were goodness...apparently the people who lived here before us didn't care that they were surrounded lol 

That said...I do think they are quite interesting...


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Laaaaaaacie.........Maaaaaaaaahhhh.... Night, I'm going to bed, have a good night.


----------



## goathiker

Barbara Gene today. Twins or triplets? She a pretty deep doe.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I miss Sarah T too  was just thinking about her today  weird! 

And Patrick hasn't been on in a while either!


----------



## goathiker

Babies


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> Yeah, I've been wondering where the other Sarah is too!?


Gone, like a freight train, gone like yesterday, gone like a '55 Cadillac, that ain't ever comin back.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Jill...cute babies 

I say twins...........


----------



## NubianFan

Night guys


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Night Leslie :hug:


----------



## nchen7

I'm going to hop on to the sleep train too. nite nite everyone!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Nacoma is the best looking one of the bunch, Jill!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hanging with my peeps... :laugh: 













Sleepy babies


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, he and Pup outshine the others pretty easy. He's a sweetie too.


----------



## goathiker

Cute chickies. I didn't get any this year.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

A big single Jill! There, I've doomed you  No probably average twins 

Night Emma, and Leslie, and whoever else left.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Night Ni


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'm guessing twins for your doe Jill and twins for Carolina too. She's just not looking big enough for triplets.... Unless they were really small. So I'm thinking two good size twins.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Nice of you Lacie ....to doom Jill to a big single :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I know right!? :lol: But seriously, I though Moon would have had big twins, or tiny triplets, but she gave me two 4lb bucks. 
I thought Babette would have an itty bitty baby considering she didn't look bred at all, and was actually on the thin side because she wouldn't eat, and she popped out a 10.5lb buck! :shocked:
And then Clarice, thought she would have trips, got a big single :lol: Daisy, big boer doe, I thought she'd have a single, gave me trips  
Guess I wasn't really in tune this year :ROFL:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yeah, I'd say not....they have taken the doe code one step further............


----------



## Scottyhorse

:lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Hey Lacie...I have started milking Daisy 3 x a day since yesterday....she is getting the 2 cups of my mix at midday....how long should it be for her to increase if she is going to?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It may take about a week or so for her body to realize there is a greater demand. The further into lactation she gets the more she will be producing too. If you want you can go ahead and add another cup of feed to the mid milking.


----------



## Scottyhorse

The chicks have pooped on me a few times... Gross.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:slapfloor: Oh Sydney, you should have known :laugh: 

Somebody should remind me in the morning to shave udders, Clarice has such a hairy udder....


----------



## Scottyhorse

I live in a house of poop at this point with all the animals we have :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Scottyhorse said:


> The chicks have pooped on me a few times... Gross.


:lol: yep. gotta love that.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Well, night everyone  Will do Lacie....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :slapfloor: Oh Sydney, you should have known :laugh:
> 
> Somebody should remind me in the morning to shave udders, Clarice has such a hairy udder....


Only if you get pictures too


----------



## Scottyhorse

Good night :wave:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Only if you get pictures too


I may or may not  They won't be bagged up because I don't tape their teats (only Moons gets the tape), But they do give a fair amount of milk even so


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Night Stephanie :wave: 

Gotta go milk in a few, I'll be on for a little while longer though.


----------



## goathiker

G'Night all those going and gone 


Genie has always had twins except for her FF year buckling. That's probably what it will be.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I may or may not  They won't be bagged up because I don't tape their teats (only Moons gets the tape), But they do give a fair amount of milk even so


Well, when you do fill them I wanna see  at least Babbet  I really like her


----------



## Scottyhorse

Carolina has always had twins with me too so that's what I'm guessing.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well bed time for me.. I'll ttyl :wave:


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Kitty is so slim now!! I hope she puts on more weight...she isn't skinny I guess I just got used to her being big and prego...lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Gnite y'all who are goin to bed 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Morning y'all


----------



## nchen7

morning! just cleaned out the pens. I'm so sweaty and the water is off.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Icky 

I wish I could do some more cleaning today!  but.. I have to work 7hrs today.. Ruined my plans!


----------



## nchen7

i mucked everyone out, and did some raking. it was good. would have made better with a shower after. but the bf promised we'll go to the beach later so i'll get to rinse off then. 

I'm feeling productive today and may make some soap....


----------



## NubianFan

Hey the site has an advertisement for a light jet I can rent for only $2500 an hour, I wonder why that ad popped up?


----------



## NyGoatMom

Omgoodness Ni....again with the water? Aye aye aye!

I need to clean house, but have been distracted yet again by TGS :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Awww sorry you have to work Skyla


----------



## nchen7

Leslie, that sounds super reasonable to rent! lol

yes....i called the water people and had a mini rant with them. it'll go nowhere but at least i let off some steam.....


----------



## NubianFan

Yeah thats pocket change


----------



## NubianFan

I just wonder why they would target a goat board with a private jet ad???did they take a virtual wrong turn in albequrque and get lost in cyberspace?


----------



## nchen7

maybe? I have no clue. I've heard great things with flying on a private jet, but I am nowhere near being able to rent one myself!


----------



## goathiker

Probably from us looking at those Million Dollar islands for sale.


----------



## NubianFan

I want a million dollar island and I wish I was there right now with my cabana boy or even better my crush...


----------



## nchen7

LOL. cabana boy!


----------



## sassykat6181

They're telling you to bring Ni her oils and copper


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Udders have been clipped  though they were quick zips with the number 10, so, nothing fancy. Babette may have gotten the worst clip I've given in the history of my hair cutting life  she was freaking out, jumping, trying to lay down, it was really quite unpleasent... so needless to say, it's a very crappy, patchy clip :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Carolina today.... Any progress? 














The old gal better give me a doe to break her buck streak! Either way she will be retired and used as my showmanship doe.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Udders have been clipped  though they were quick zips with the number 10, so, nothing fancy. Babette may have gotten the worst clip I've given in the history of my hair cutting life  she was freaking out, jumping, trying to lay down, it was really quite unpleasent... so needless to say, it's a very crappy, patchy clip :ROFL: :slapfloor:


:slapfloor: That's how Carolina was acting too!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Doesn't look like much progress, if any. But that's good, you don't want her going early.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: she's skitzy to begin with, but that was just terrible! I need to get new clippers this year, probably either a new pair of Titans, or A5's those are good ones


----------



## Scottyhorse

Nope I don't. She's still got 11 days left. I also don't want her miserable with a super tight udder!


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh: Man, Babette sure is a drama queen.


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I miss Sarah T too  was just thinking about her today  weird!
> 
> And Patrick hasn't been on in a while either!


Where did she go? The Texasless Sarah right?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

I offically want a buck kid from this doe!






orrrrr&#8230; her udder. You recognize her Skyla?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

Cade, how many bucks are you going to end up having?! lol.


----------



## Emzi00

I think I'm the kind of person who would collect bucks.... I like them, and each one has something to offer, so if somebody would like to build me a barn and fill it with pretty bucks, I'd love that...


----------



## fishin816

nchen7 said:


> Cade, how many bucks are you going to end up having?! lol.


Well&#8230; I am thinking about selling Bandit after breeding with him next year&#8230; then getting a buck out of Pretty Noel. Then that will get me&#8230; then that will get me 5 bucks&#8230; and I am hoping Beaudroux will be sold by then.

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

wow! i can't even decide if i want to ever own one, let alone 5!


----------



## fishin816

nchen7 said:


> wow! i can't even decide if i want to ever own one, let alone 5!


I already have five big bucks now&#8230; and I have one I am retaining!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

wow!


----------



## fishin816

nchen7 said:


> wow!


But I am selling Beaudroux&#8230; IF someone was interested in him!!!!!! Sadly&#8230; no one has tried to reserve him! Except for someone in New England that cannot get here to pick him up&#8230; so who knows if he will ever get sold!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Right before I sold two of mine yesterday, I had...... wait for it..... 10 bucks! :shocked: :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

The little ones don't count yet, Lacie.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

They kinda do, I'm keeping 4 of the bucks this year, putting me at 7 keepers


----------



## Emzi00

Seven?!?! Are you crazy?! (Don't answer that...)


----------



## fishin816

Fancy and Valentine are both due the same day in June! If they both have does for me on the same day… I will only have to make one trip to WI, and will wean them off on the same day, and they will keep each other company! They are both due on June 21!!!!! Lets hope they both have twin does! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Soooo..... anyone here good at giving guy advice...? That one is a real question...


----------



## fishin816

Valentine






and Patcouli






and Fancy






and Rain






What do you guys think of them?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

Emzi00 said:


> Soooo..... anyone here good at giving guy advice...? That one is a real question...


like advice about a guy or advice for a guy?


----------



## Emzi00

nchen7 said:


> like advice about a guy or advice for a guy?


About.


----------



## nchen7

sure. shoot.


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Well, hi guys! I haven't been on forever, it feels... Kids and Colorguard keep me pretty busy, I suppose.


----------



## Emzi00

nchen7 said:


> sure. shoot.


Sent you a pm..


----------



## NubianFan

nchen7 said:


> LOL. cabana boy!


Maybe even my crush dressed as a cabana boy! :greengrin::clap:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emma you can PM me too if you want  

Also can anyone PM me and tell me why Sarah left?


----------



## fishin816

And I need Pretty Noel to bred to one of these bucks&#8230;












for a pretty buck kid with a lengthy body, a good brisket and a good mammary system passed down from their mom. I would preferrably have her bred to the fiest buck, Jayfeather

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

For some reason I always picture cabana boys to be latino..... (I blame the movie The Birdcage)


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, I just clipped 5 inches of hair off Nehru, and left about 3/4 of an inch on him, he still thinks he is going to die :laugh: I even took the shedding blade, and removed his winter down, still being super dramatic and panting heavy  I KNOW he has to be cooler now, its only 76* outside... drama queen...


----------



## Emzi00

So he's a pretty princess now and you could take good pictures..? *bats eyes*


----------



## Scottyhorse

Ok I have a question for people whole show...

Betty is due June 30th. Walla Walla fair is the last week of June. Probably can't bring a heavily pregnant doe to fair? Or kids that young? I'm guessing that she shouldn't give birth there either? :lol: I could maybe bring her to the ADGA show in Yakima which is later in September... But I probably can't bring her to WW fair right?


----------



## fishin816

Why did Sarah leave? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

Scottyhorse said:


> Ok I have a question for people whole show...
> 
> Betty is due June 30th. Walla Walla fair is the last week of June. Probably can't bring a heavily pregnant doe to fair? Or kids that young? I'm guessing that she shouldn't give birth there either? :lol: I could maybe bring her to the ADGA show in Yakima which is later in September... But I probably can't bring her to WW fair right?


I wouldn't take her. That would be pretty hard on her

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Scottyhorse said:


> Ok I have a question for people whole show...
> 
> Betty is due June 30th. Walla Walla fair is the last week of June. Probably can't bring a heavily pregnant doe to fair? Or kids that young? I'm guessing that she shouldn't give birth there either? :lol: I could maybe bring her to the ADGA show in Yakima which is later in September... But I probably can't bring her to WW fair right?


You can show a doe who is just fresh, and you can take her kids and keep them in the pen with her. Now, you probably wouldn't want to show the kids at that time, but you could as long as you paid the entry fee for each one.
No, I don't think they'd especially like her to kid there, but I have seen people bring their does and have them kid there.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Yeah, that's what I was guessing. Wishful thinking I guess.. :sigh:


----------



## Emzi00

No, I don't think giving birth there would be a great idea.... :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

nchen7 said:


> For some reason I always picture cabana boys to be latino..... (I blame the movie The Birdcage)


I think they can be anyone who gets hired to do the job. When I was a girl we vacationed every year at this particular Seaside condo, and my sister is 16 years older than me, so we started this when I was 12 so she was an adult the entire time. Well there was a guy there every year that sold suntan lotion and stuff by the ocean. He had a blue umbrella and a table with a blue table cloth that he sold his stuff from. He was really good looking very tan with dark hair. My sister had a big ole crush on him and would flirt mercilessly with him every year we went. I guess you could call him a cabana boy. He was white guy just had dark hair. He always talked to me and was really nice. I was a little turkey so I told him my big sister had a crush on him and he smiled and said yeah I could kinda tell. I just think it is funny he was there every year and he always remembered us.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> So he's a pretty princess now and you could take good pictures..? *bats eyes*


Not yet, it was a "to keep you from dieing" clip :lol: Not a pretty princess clip yet


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> You can show a doe who is just fresh, and you can take her kids and keep them in the pen with her. Now, you probably wouldn't want to show the kids at that time, but you could as long as you paid the entry fee for each one.
> No, I don't think they'd especially like her to kid there, but I have seen people bring their does and have them kid there.


I'll have to find out what the actual dates are for fair. If stupid Finn had settled her earlier I wouldn't have to worry about this! :hair:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Not yet, it was a "to keep you from dieing" clip :lol: Not a pretty princess clip yet


:lol: I can't give mine a pretty princess clip yet, if I want to keep them from dying. Too freaking cold out... When he gets a pretty princess clip, I'd like to see


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I think I severely dulled my blades on him though :lol: they aren't ment to clip through wooly down! He had a lot of hair


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Hello everyone! Guess what kind of Cake and Ice Cream I had yesterday for my B-Day. 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

DesertFlowerNigerians said:


> Hello everyone! Guess what kind of Cake and Ice Cream I had yesterday for my B-Day.
> 
> _________________________________________________
> 
> *Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
> http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com
> 
> Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.
> 
> ~Charisa~


Birthday Cake!!! :birthday:


----------



## NubianFan

Birthday cake Cake and ice cream. Either that or goat's milk, or goat tracks LOL


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Vanilla cake, chocolate ice cream?

Happy late Birthday too! :cake:


----------



## NubianFan

SMB_GoatHerd said:


> Birthday Cake!!! :birthday:


great minds LOL


----------



## Emzi00

Rocky Road? :yum: Bear Tracks? :drool:


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Keep guessing! Vanilla cake is correct. What kind of Ice Cream?

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## NubianFan

Goat tracks...... The newest thing!!!


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

NubianFan said:


> Goat tracks...... The newest thing!!!


Nope. Keep guessing! 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Mint, turtle tracks, strawberry, caramel swirl, chocolate swirl, vanilla, cookie dough, sherbet, pecan, some type of ice cream? :scratch: :shrug:


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

I guess I'll tell you guys. Neapolitan Ice Cream! YUMMY!!! Though I would rather have had Cookies n Cream (my favorite), but my Dad picked out the ice cream.

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

What's your favorite ice cream?

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Never had it, glad you liked it though  
My favorite is rocky road


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

I'm a fan of mint oreo. :smile:


----------



## NubianFan

Home made vanille is my favorite if I can't have that then Butter Pecan is my favorite


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

fishin816 said:


> I offically want a buck kid from this doe!
> View attachment 63490
> orrrrr&#8230; her udder. You recognize her Skyla?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


You keep asking me if I recognize her :lol: 
Yes I do, TX TwinCreeks R Pretty Noel. I plan to get a buck kid from her when I switch out my boys


----------



## NubianFan

You know what would be good Skyla?

English tea and cream, ice creammmmmmmm........


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm not a huge fan of English tea.. Or cream in my tea...
But other wise it sounds great!


----------



## NubianFan

nom nom nom


----------



## NubianFan

I am in a goofy crazy mood......


----------



## NubianFan

I think I am gonna go eat Easter candy and see if I can fly around the house.


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> You keep asking me if I recognize her :lol:
> Yes I do, TX TwinCreeks R Pretty Noel. I plan to get a buck kid from her when I switch out my boys


Well&#8230; I am gonna beat you to it! I might possibly reserve a buck kid from her next year. Then you can buy a buck kid from me and one of Noel's buck kid's kids! Lol! That was a mouthful!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

Do you happen to know what buck she is bred to? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

I like bear tracks, rocky road is a close second.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

fishin816 said:


> Well&#8230; I am gonna beat you to it! I might possibly reserve a buck kid from her next year. Then you can buy a buck kid from me and one of Noel's buck kid's kids! Lol! That was a mouthful!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I don't plan to sell my boys for a few years yet  so you probably will 

Lol! I actually plan to get two from TX TwinCreeks.. And I'm only allowed to keep two bucks at a time (per breed) at home..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

fishin816 said:


> Do you happen to know what buck she is bred to?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


And this year she was bred to Boom! not sure who she will be bred to this fall... You'd have to ask them...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> I am in a goofy crazy mood......


Seems like everyone I know is in one today! You should have seen the people is work with! They were all crazy today!


----------



## goatygirl

Including Paradise. She jumped out of everything I put her in, I was home all day so I had to deal with her. She ended up staying inside almost all day. Where I can keep all eyes on her.


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> And this year she was bred to Boom! not sure who she will be bred to this fall... You'd have to ask them...


I hope she will be bred to Jayfeather&#8230; Jayfeather or Edge&#8230; I like those two&#8230;

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goatygirl said:


> Including Paradise. She jumped out of everything I put her in, I was home all day so I had to deal with her. She ended up staying inside almost all day. Where I can keep all eyes on her.


:sigh: silly girl! I hope she settles down for y'all soon!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

fishin816 said:


> I hope she will be bred to Jayfeather&#8230; Jayfeather or Edge&#8230; I like those two&#8230;
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I also like the CRF buck too


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Ok ice cream would be rly nice right now...especially with the heat wave we are having today...I want turtle trails...lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> Ok ice cream would be rly nice right now...especially with the heat wave we are having today...I want turtle trails...lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Lol! We had a heat wave today too! 60*  LOL!


----------



## nchen7

Chocolate chip cookie dough! Mmm

Happy birthday Sydney B!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh! And I found out what Munchie doe is going to be mine!  the Chocolate and white one!  can't wait to get her home!!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Well we beat you it's like 70 something here  I'm wearing shorts XD


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I also like the CRF buck too


The Castle Rock buck? I like Jayfeather and Edge better.

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom

Hey guys...how is everyone?


----------



## Emzi00

I want an SOS grandson.... :chin:


----------



## fishin816

NyGoatMom said:


> Hey guys...how is everyone?


Everyone is good&#8230;

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom

Hey Cade...how many goats are you up to?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

fishin816 said:


> The Castle Rock buck? I like Jayfeather and Edge better.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Yep  I really like his dam! 
And I love Edge's dam too! 

But, really they are all nice


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well I'm about to stab someone in the eye with a fork....

$44 for 2 bales of hay. I said holy crap, I just want two bales of hay, not the land it was grown on!.... They weren't amused :lol: that place is my last resort feed store, and it was the cheapest hay, I wasn't about to throw in another $5 a bale for the orchard grass :shocked:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> I want an SOS grandson.... :chin:


If all goes according to plan #57392600282, I'll have all the SOS grandbabies I can stand :greengrin:


----------



## NyGoatMom

How do you afford to feed your critters???


----------



## fishin816

NyGoatMom said:


> Hey Cade...how many goats are you up to?


Let me think here&#8230; 25ish? I lost count after we sold Oreo and Frosting&#8230;

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> If all goes according to plan #57392600282, I'll have all the SOS grandbabies I can stand :greengrin:


So, are you cloning somebody? :lol:


----------



## fishin816

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well I'm about to stab someone in the eye with a fork....
> 
> $44 for 2 bales of hay. I said holy crap, I just want two bales of hay, not the land it was grown on!.... They weren't amused :lol: that place is my last resort feed store, and it was the cheapest hay, I wasn't about to throw in another $5 a bale for the orchard grass :shocked:


Who's eye do you wish to stab with a fork Lacie??!?!? LOL!!!! That just made my night&#8230; oh that was funny&#8230;

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

Wow Lacie. That's pricey. Is it bc of thj drought and the bad winter all rolled into one?


----------



## Emzi00

And a fork, really?? :slapfloor: That's expensive, could've paid about $10 here for two bales, that's terrible.


----------



## NyGoatMom

fishin816 said:


> Let me think here&#8230; 25ish? I lost count after we sold Oreo and Frosting&#8230;
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Wow, I didn't know you had so many! Do you breed them all?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I don't know how y'all have so many animals she you have to pay that much to feed them! 

I got mine for $4 a bale!


----------



## Emzi00

NyGoatMom said:


> How do you afford to feed your critters???


She works occasionally... she's an executioner... :greengrin:


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I don't know how y'all have so many animals she you have to pay that much to feed them!
> 
> I got mine for $4 a bale!


That's what I paid too.


----------



## NyGoatMom

She must be................I pay 3.50-4.00 a bale for grassy hay.


----------



## fishin816

NyGoatMom said:


> Wow, I didn't know you had so many! Do you breed them all?


Not every year&#8230; I have five to six junior does at a time&#8230; and I usually wait to breed them. But the senior does are all bred the first time they come in heat.

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> That's what I paid too.


And I was pleasantly surprised at how nice it was! I found my new hay supplier that's for sure! lol!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NyGoatMom said:


> How do you afford to feed your critters???


That's a good question :ROFL: 60 bales a month, 450lbs of dairy grain, 250lbs of boer grain a month (on average). Just for the goats.....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> That's a good question :ROFL: 60 bales a month, 450lbs of dairy grain, 250lbs of boer grain a month (on average). Just for the goats.....


*dies*


----------



## NyGoatMom

fishin816 said:


> Not every year&#8230; I have five to six junior does at a time&#8230; and I usually wait to breed them. But the senior does are all bred the first time they come in heat.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Ahhhh, I see. That must be a good sized feed bill!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> That's a good question :ROFL: 60 bales a month, 450lbs of dairy grain, 250lbs of boer grain a month (on average). Just for the goats.....


:shock: :shock: :shock:

700 lbs of grain?????


----------



## fishin816

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> That's a good question :ROFL: 60 bales a month, 450lbs of dairy grain, 250lbs of boer grain a month (on average). Just for the goats.....


And then you have to feed the cows, horses, pigs, chickens, zebras, hippos, camels, and all the other animals of the zoo you own. I really don't want to ask how big your feed bill is&#8230;

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom

I.am.in.shock.


----------



## fishin816

NyGoatMom said:


> Ahhhh, I see. That must be a good sized feed bill!


Its a decent size&#8230; this summer I am gonna cut the goats off grain and put them on just hay/pasture until breeding season. That should, well&#8230; *maybe* cut down my feed bill a tiny bit.

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> So, are you cloning somebody? :lol:


 Nope, but I'm buying him in a few years 



fishin816 said:


> Who's eye do you wish to stab with a fork Lacie??!?!? LOL!!!! That just made my night&#8230; oh that was funny&#8230;


Nick....My neighbor....the owner of said feed store....



nchen7 said:


> Wow Lacie. That's pricey. Is it bc of thj drought and the bad winter all rolled into one?


No, it's pretty close to that year round, summer time it's about $15 a bale. All the cutting is going on right now, so here soon it will hopefully be cheaper.



Emzi00 said:


> And a fork, really?? :slapfloor: That's expensive, could've paid about $10 here for two bales, that's terrible.


A very rusty one at that....


----------



## NyGoatMom

Who loads the truck? Omgosh, I can't believe how much you have to buy....and then you have horses,cows,dogs....


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> That's a good question :ROFL: 60 bales a month, 450lbs of dairy grain, 250lbs of boer grain a month (on average). Just for the goats.....


Any chance this is why you were eating oatmeal? :lol:


----------



## fishin816

You quoted all of us as Emma!!!!!! I blame Lacie for that… 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

NyGoatMom said:


> Who loads the truck? Omgosh, I can't believe how much you have to buy....and then you have horses,cows,dogs....


And hippos and zebras and cheetas and then some giraffes here and there&#8230; and all the other various animals she has

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom

I buy 70 bales a month, 600 lbs of chicken feed, 50 lbs of rabbit feed,like 150 lbs of grain and alfalfa.....50 lbs of scratch...one dog,two cats...........couple of cockatiels and a 55 gallon fish tank....I thought I spent a lot.........


----------



## fishin816

One more post until 3000! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

3,000 POSTS!!!!!!! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Any chance this is why you were eating oatmeal? :lol:


shhh.....


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Nope, but I'm buying him in a few years
> 
> Nick....My neighbor....the owner of said feed store....
> 
> No, it's pretty close to that year round, summer time it's about $15 a bale. All the cutting is going on right now, so here soon it will hopefully be cheaper.
> 
> A very rusty one at that....


Ah, I see... everyone will want a baby from you then... let's just keep in mind I asked first. 

Is he the one with the longhorns? The ones I'll be tipping... 

That's crazy ridiculous! I guess one of the few good things here is hay prices, I'll be grateful when I buy more, that's for sure...

Hey, he probably had a tetanus shot already.... maybe aim somewhere slightly more painful.... :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> shhh.....


I'd do it too 

Besides, oatmeal is good!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Let's see....
About 140lbs of dog food a month
750lbs of pig food a month
100lbs chicken food
100lbs of minerals 
60 bales for the horses
30 bales for the cows
When I had three milk cows, about 4,000lbs of grain a month
Sold all my birds, but previously 40lbs of bird food a month
25lbs koi food
And a few bales of straw here and there.


----------



## Emzi00

Holy crapola Lacie!! That's a ton! Or two...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Ah, I see... everyone will want a baby from you then... let's just keep in mind I asked first.
> 
> Is he the one with the longhorns? The ones I'll be tipping...
> 
> That's crazy ridiculous! I guess one of the few good things here is hay prices, I'll be grateful when I buy more, that's for sure...
> 
> Hey, he probably had a tetanus shot already.... maybe aim somewhere slightly more painful.... :lol:


He'd be the one.... same guy who's Angus steers thrashed their way into my pasture, and he couldn't catch them, I laughed so hard after he couldn't catch them after a week straight, so I just bought the stupid things! :slapfloor:

On the off chance that he missed his booster, I still want to stab his eye out! :lol: the left one I think :chin:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NyGoatMom said:


> I'd do it too
> 
> Besides, oatmeal is good!


Oh no, after the first week of oatmeal, you just can't take it, it's just awful after a certain point. 
Took all I had to make it stay down, there at the end....

But then I got my money, and I'm not surviving on it anymore :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

Hey Leslie!! I think you may need to sit Lacie down and have a talk with her.... there seems to be a real possibility that this Nick guy will be losing his left eye.... :ROFL:


----------



## NubianFan

Anything gets like that if you have to eat it every day


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Holy crapola Lacie!! That's a ton! Or two...


Or 20....
Anyway! Wanna split the bill? :greengrin:


----------



## NubianFan

He may deserve it


----------



## NubianFan

Besides I was in a goofy crazy mood but that was before everyone in the world called and texted me, now I am ready to find a fork myself and start after some eyes....


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Or 20....
> Anyway! Wanna split the bill? :greengrin:


Tell you what, send me a dozen doe kids, me not having to pay any of it, and I'll split the bill :greengrin:


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

nchen7 said:


> Chocolate chip cookie dough! Mmm
> 
> Happy birthday Sydney B!


Hay, It was my birthday. 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## nchen7

Lacie, omg! That's INSANE amount of food you have to feed! I buy about 2 bales of hay every 6 weeks, a bag of alfalfa every other month (right now as no one is milking), then dog food and chicken scratch....


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> Besides I was in a goofy crazy mood but that was before everyone in the world called and texted me, now I am ready to find a fork myself and start after some eyes....


I'm sure Lacie would let you have Nick' s right eye


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> Besides I was in a goofy crazy mood but that was before everyone in the world called and texted me, now I am ready to find a fork myself and start after some eyes....


I was in a very tranquil mood today, just kinda going with the flow, and then it all went to crap with the hay price matters...
I'm pretty sure have some rusty barbeque forks somewhere, I'll gladly share


----------



## NubianFan

Lord help us all, if me and Lacie team up with forks...


----------



## Emzi00

I buy about 120 lbs of alfalfa pellets a month, 50 lbs of grain, and go through about 4 bales a month, but that's just for the two of them.


----------



## NubianFan

Happy Birthday Charisa!!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Well Lacie, if my feed bill looked like that, I might go after my own eye with a fork! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

nchen7 said:


> Lacie, omg! That's INSANE amount of food you have to feed! I buy about 2 bales of hay every 6 weeks, a bag of alfalfa every other month (right now as no one is milking), then dog food and chicken scratch....


onder: Me thinks you need more goats.... :chin:

Hey, wanna split my bill?  it'll make you feel like you work for nothing  best worst feeling ever sometimes :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Some days I think I want to sell all my animals and live in an apartment....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And let's not forget the online supply orders! :slapfloor: 
Oh dear Lord... I'm crazy! :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Then I realize I really would go after people with forks if I did that...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> Some days I think I want to sell all my animals and live in an apartment....


I lived in one for a month... it makes you kinda depressed and looney in a bad way. Just hug a horse, or goat, or calf, makes you feel much better about the feed bill


----------



## NyGoatMom

That's true...or watch a goat kid play  My little Clarabelle is a goof ball!


----------



## NubianFan

Oh I have lived in apartments before, where do you think I got this twitch


----------



## NyGoatMom

Let me ask you this Lacie....do you have a spouse or kids to help out?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Up until the "help out", why I sure do!


----------



## NyGoatMom

hahahha....so they must be teens?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Two of them are. The girls always help more than the boys though, go figure :lol:


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Leslie, how do you get that "Kidding Count-Down" showing when your doe is due to kid?

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## NubianFan

Charisa I went to a place called ticker time I think and built my ticker then copied and pasted the url to my signature on here.


----------



## NubianFan

Nope it is tickerfactory.com


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

I'm testing to see if it works. 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~




Lilly's Big Day!!​


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Okay, I think I figured it out. 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~




Lilly's Big Day!!​


----------



## NubianFan

it works!!!!


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

YAY! 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~




Lilly's Big Day!!​


----------



## goatlady1314

I tried that but it doesn't work :/

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

I changed it.

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## NubianFan

uh oh the change doesn't work


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Scottyhorse said:


> Emma you can PM me too if you want
> 
> Also can anyone PM me and tell me why Sarah left?


Same for both

AND EVERYONE PLEASE SEND UP A PRAYER THAT BB KIDS EITHER TOMORROW MORNING (BEFORE I LEAVE FOR SCHOOL, or at least starts before I do) OR LATE TOMORROW NIGHT OR WEDNESDAY PLEASE PLEASE....

I WANT BABIES :lol: and much closer to her due date I will be busier than now.. :/


----------



## goathiker

You know I thought I was taking a pic of Dex in the brush today but now, I'm not sure WHAT it is. Looks pretty weird though.


----------



## NubianFan

WHAT on earth is that Jill!!!!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

It's a polar giraffe goat  new breed XD


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Awe! I can't see it!


----------



## COgoatLover25

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Awe! I can't see it!


Oh Skyla! You're missing out! It's something else isn't it guys? 

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Looks like a fungus....or my buck rubbed on that tree...:lol: He's losing all his hair right now!


----------



## NubianFan

The picture is fairly small on my monitor so I seriously can't tell what that is... it looks like a goat cross human, cross giraffe, cross ghost, cross tree....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Can someone repost it?! Lol


----------



## NubianFan

You mean to tell me, there is a fungus among us.....


----------



## COgoatLover25

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Can someone repost it?! Lol


Here








Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## NyGoatMom

http://cdn.thegoatspot.net/forum/attachments/f187/63541d1396922661-chat-thread-brush.jpg


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! It looks like a llama/goat :lol:

Thanks for reposting it guys  :hug:


----------



## NubianFan

okay this just gets weirder all the time, do you guys mean to tell me you can actually tell what that is, because I sure can't.


----------



## COgoatLover25

NyGoatMom said:


> http://cdn.thegoatspot.net/forum/attachments/f187/63541d1396922661-chat-thread-brush.jpg


I beat you!!! Lol

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## NubianFan

I think it is either the great white yeti, or Jill's husband in his halloween costume


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> I think it is either the great white yeti, or Jill's husband in his halloween costume


HAHA!! :lol: :slapfloor:


----------



## NyGoatMom

I think it's Cotton Eye Joe


----------



## NubianFan

And Jill is going to leave us on tender hooks and not let us know what it is..... or has it got her????
You know I was thinking about going to visit Jill and see the great Northwest and all her goaties and possibly the beautiful river and coast, but now after seeing what lives in the brush I am not so sure.....


----------



## sassykat6181

Separated Luna's kids tonight, so excited to see her udder in the a.m. And finally milk her


----------



## NyGoatMom

I think it got her............but no, Jill's too tough.....maybe she's slaying it now!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Nite guys....:wave:


----------



## NubianFan

Night Stephanie


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

NubianFan said:


> And Jill is going to leave us on tender hooks and not let us know what it is..... or has it got her????
> You know I was thinking about going to visit Jill and see the great Northwest and all her goaties and possibly the beautiful river and coast, but now after seeing what lives in the brush I am not so sure.....


Yeah the northwest can be a scary place O.O lol! Yetis and polar giraffe goats are just the half of it 

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

sassykat6181 said:


> Separated Luna's kids tonight, so excited to see her udder in the a.m. And finally milk her


You'll have to post a pic for me too!


----------



## NubianFan

its the banana slugs that are the real dangers.......... slip to your death in the grass


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Stephanie.

It's actually Dexter standing under a dead Scotch Bloom.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I had a feeling it was peeping Dex  lol!


----------



## NubianFan

What's a scotch bloom


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

NubianFan said:


> What's a scotch bloom


A tall scraggly bush with bright yellow snap dragon like flowers.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Very invasive is what it is. The boys are doing good on getting it killed off though.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

NubianFan said:


> its the banana slugs that are the real dangers.......... slip to your death in the grass


HAhaha! That's true...lol or the miles and miles of Christmas tree fields...it's easy to get lost lol

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

I still don't understand what what and who's who, but okay I take your word for it.


----------



## goathiker

You forgot the No se eem's. Nothing like getting eaten alive by tiny gnats.


----------



## goathiker

It's because the sun was out. My phone couldn't handle it :wink:


----------



## NubianFan

ugh we had those no seeums here last year they LOVED me, left everyone else alone pretty much but LOVED Me. I would be sitting outside and they would attack.... NOT FUN


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:lol:

Well bed time for me  night all  :wave:


----------



## NubianFan

Night I am headed that way too.


----------



## NubianFan

Jill don't let any weird creetchtures carry you off out there.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I don't know how y'all have so many animals she you have to pay that much to feed them!
> 
> I got mine for $4 a bale!


I pay $14.50 per bale of Alfalfa hay.

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

DesertFlowerNigerians said:


> I pay $14.50 per bale of Alfalfa hay.
> 
> _________________________________________________
> 
> *Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
> 
> http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com
> 
> Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.
> 
> ~Charisa~


This why I feed grass hay.. It's $20 a bale here.. I use chopped alfalfa and alfalfa pellets in place of the hay...


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> This why I feed grass hay.. It's $20 a bale here.. I use chopped alfalfa and alfalfa pellets in place of the hay...


$20 A BALE!?!? Good Night, Skyla and anyone else going to bed this "early". 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yep.. It doesn't cute well around here... So I would have to buy it from TSC.. And it's not worth it at $20 a bale... 

Night


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Good Night, Skyla and Leslie! I guess I'll get to bed, too. :sleeping:

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## goathiker

I pay $18.99 for eastern alfalfa or eastern orchard grass. We're going to changing things up this year because I just can't do that anymore.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Why is it so expensive?!? Gnite everyone 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

I feel all jittery and weak and I'm burning up. I also feel like I just did my nebulizer. You know is makes you feel a little hyped up almost. I'm getting sweaty just sitting on the couch. Usually I'm freezing cold. I don't know what's up. I've been feeling hot all day but in the last couple hours I've been feeling worse. And the jittery feeling set in about an hour ago.


----------



## goathiker

Wow, that doesn't sound good Sydney. Have you eaten enough today?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Yeah I think so. I feel better now still kinda hot though. I don't know what happened, it was really weird.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hope you feel better Sydney... That's sure weird...


----------



## NyGoatMom

Wow...that was dexter?? What happened to the photo? :lol:


----------



## nchen7

Jill, that picture looks like some weird llama thing.....lol


----------



## NyGoatMom

Hope you are feeling better Sydney


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

I hope you feel better soon, Sydney. 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## COgoatLover25

I have a Q for you guys  does Dahlia look like she's staring right past me ?








Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Hey guys, anything new since I've been gone?

P.S.: new avatar picture! Doe kid (named Flash), born March 13th. :smile:


~Patrick


----------



## NyGoatMom

COgoatLover25 said:


> I have a Q for you guys  does Dahlia look like she's staring right past me ?
> View attachment 63576
> 
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


Yes.


----------



## COgoatLover25

NyGoatMom said:


> Yes.


That's what I thought ! Lol

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## NubianFan

She can see your innermost thoughts you are transparent to her....


----------



## NyGoatMom

hehehe....she is looking right through you...............

Hi Patrick


----------



## Emzi00

So how was everyone's day?


----------



## goathiker

Genie's kidding right now!!


----------



## Emzi00

Awesome!! Babies!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Anyone for pig head?








Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Yuck!!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hog head cheese yum! Lol


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## DancingHoovesFarm

Just thought I would post something.  

Here's my website. Let's see some of yours. 

Dancinghoovesfarm.com 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Spot app.


----------



## Emzi00

......... :yum: ........


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> ......... :yum: ........


Lol

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Emzi00

Mine's in my sig, but here's a link anyway..
http://bruzewskisfarm.weebly.com/


----------



## goathiker

Ha, Lacie's curse didn't work :clap:


----------



## margaret

http://merryoaks.weebly.com/


----------



## fishin816

www.cadeslilfarm. for me

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> Ha, Lacie's curse didn't work :clap:


Well, I did say either a single or twins  glad you got girls!


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh: Maybe you should curse things more often, Lacie.... maybe you'll get more doelings.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So, I'm deciding if I want to host a NorCal buck show or not. It'd be about $1200 to rent the fairgrounds, another $350+ for the rosettes and sanction fee, plus I'd have to pay Kristi or Joan to come judge.

Only reason I'd want to do it is to show my bucks, and not have to make a long drive  though I'm not sure what I'd have to charge for entry fees to make up the difference :chin:
Plus a good show record never hurts the selling price later on


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> :laugh: Maybe you should curse things more often, Lacie.... maybe you'll get more doelings.


No, because what works for everyone else, doesn't work for me, and vise versa... Murphy's Law and all...

That, and bucks are money too  I should be able to get about $700-800 for both bucks in the fall


----------



## Emzi00

You hosting a show would be cool.... we could get pretty pictures of your goats when they win. :greengrin:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Hey guys, anything new since I've been gone?
> 
> P.S.: new avatar picture! Doe kid (named Flash), born March 13th. :smile:
> 
> ~Patrick


Your alive!!  lol!

Adorable little doe  love her floppy ears


----------



## goathiker

At our buck shows they get individual breeders to sponsor different classes and announce the farm name of the sponsor before each class. People see it as just another way to get your name heard.


----------



## fishin816

Patrick is alive!!! 

No you didnt really miss anything, just stuff about… what is the word I am looking for… GOATS!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Does anyone here make Goat Milk Soap, other than me? 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## Emzi00

I know Ni does, she makes pretty soap.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

I make pretty soap, too. 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## Emzi00

Awesome, I'd love to see some pictures sometime.


----------



## NubianFan

I use pretty soap


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I may have to shave the goats down to naked rats tomorrow, they are all miserable in the lovely 80-82* weather :sun:
But seriously, all they do is lay around and pant until it sounds like they'll die, even Nehru still.


----------



## Emzi00

We ran out of pretty soap, mom needs to make more...


----------



## goatlady1314

I cant even make soap! All I do is make a mess 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I make GM soap  LOVE them! They aren't like Ni's lol! But I love it all the same


----------



## NubianFan

I make a mess then I use pretty soap.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I may have to shave the goats down to naked rats tomorrow, they are all miserable in the lovely 80-82* weather :sun:
> But seriously, all they do is lay around and pant until it sounds like they'll die, even Nehru still.


Yah yah.. Rub it in


----------



## NubianFan

I was telling Ni, while I was in grandpaville I went to a specialty bath shoppe that had goat milk soap with natural sponges embedded in them, that was cool, I bought a bar of the Nag Champa scent and I really like it.


----------



## Emzi00

So if you're going to have pretty princesses, then you should grab a kid and take some pictures... :chin:


----------



## NubianFan

I never have pretty princesses, it is against my religion....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> So if you're going to have pretty princesses, then you should grab a kid and take some pictures... :chin:


Agreed!!


----------



## goatlady1314

What are y'all talking about!?!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## NubianFan

I have crusty curmudgeon's instead.


----------



## goatlady1314

goatlady1314 said:


> What are y'all talking about!?!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


Meaning emma ;-)

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## NubianFan

I don't know but it was so exciting Skyla said it twice....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm not shaving the babies, just the does and Nehru, again.... and I may or may not take it down to the skin, not sure


----------



## Emzi00

goatlady1314 said:


> Meaning emma ;-)
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


Inside joke.... but I'm still not totally "in" yet with Lacie, I've yet to hear the twelve dollar story :lol:


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Here are some pictures. They are old pictures since I haven't been making soap because I don't have any does in milk (they just kidded). First picture is Almond, next ones are Vanilla, Shea Butter, Lavender and Different Kinds (these aren't all the scents that I make ). I sell my soaps, just in case you were wondering :-D.
































_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I'm not shaving the babies, just the does and Nehru, again.... and I may or may not take it down to the skin, not sure


One of _your babies_, silly


----------



## NubianFan

I am not "in" with anyone.... comes with having crusty curmudgeons


----------



## Emzi00

DesertFlowerNigerians said:


> Here are some pictures. They are old pictures since I haven't been making soap because I don't have any does in milk (they just kidded). First picture is Almond, next ones are Vanilla, Shea Butter, Lavender and Different Kinds (these aren't all the scents that I make ). I sell my soaps.
> View attachment 63612
> View attachment 63615
> View attachment 63613
> View attachment 63616
> View attachment 63614
> 
> 
> _________________________________________________
> 
> *Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
> http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com
> 
> Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.
> 
> ~Charisa~


They look stunning!


----------



## NubianFan

I'm cold.


----------



## goatlady1314

Emzi00 said:


> Inside joke.... but I'm still not totally "in" yet with Lacie, I've yet to hear the twelve dollar story :lol:


 haha ok

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> I am not "in" with anyone.... comes with having crusty curmudgeons


Pffft... you're "in" with me


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Emzi00 said:


> They look stunning!


Thanks! 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> I'm cold.


I'm hungry.


----------



## goatlady1314

Im fat

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Emzi00 said:


> I'm hungry.


I'm tired.

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> One of _your babies_, silly


Well I'm not shaving them either :slapfloor: :ROFL: Anywho, yeah I may be able to do that, I might want to let them grow their hair out a bit before pictures though onder:


----------



## NubianFan

I just swallowed my gum...


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

I'm hII-Cup-ing.

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well I'm not shaving them either :slapfloor: :ROFL: Anywho, yeah I may be able to do that, I might want to let them grow their hair out a bit before pictures though onder:


You sure? Don't have a son you feel like giving a buzz cut? :lol: Awesome :thumbup:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

How much do y'all think is a fair price for a bar of soap? Not sure how much I should sell them for... :/


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

What did you all have for lunch? I had Macaroni and Cheese. YUMMY!

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

He doesn't look good with a buzz cut  he's growing his beard out right now too...


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> How much do y'all think is a fair price for a bar of soap? Not sure how much I should sell them for... :/


You make soap?!? I sell mine for $3.00, don't even try to beat my price, lol. 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Skyla, $3? 

Charisa, I had pizza and ice cream, lemonade, and some chips for lunch :yum:


----------



## goathiker

$3.00 is the going rate here too.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Skyla, $3?
> 
> Charisa, I had pizza and ice cream, lemonade, and some chips for lunch :yum:


YUMMY! I had Ice Cream, too.

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> He doesn't look good with a buzz cut  he's growing his beard out right now too...


Growing his beard...? :lol: That reminded me of my cousin, think redhead, who's bald, and has a long scruffy beard... and in his 20s.... :lol:


----------



## goathiker

I had jerky and cheese...


----------



## Emzi00

DesertFlowerNigerians said:


> What did you all have for lunch? I had Macaroni and Cheese. YUMMY!
> 
> _________________________________________________
> 
> *Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
> http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com
> 
> Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.
> 
> ~Charisa~


I had a cookie, and I got offered another half of one, but he already bit it... :lol:


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

goathiker said:


> I had jerky and cheese...


YUM, YUM! You all are making me want to have another lunch, lol. :-D

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## NubianFan

it sells for anywhere from $4 to $6 a bar here. Usually $6 My daughter is planning on selling her's at $4


----------



## NubianFan

for lunch I had chinese food , double happy to be exact, but I just had hotdogs and pork and beans for dinner.


----------



## Emzi00

Eww.. hotdogs....


----------



## goatlady1314

all i had for dinner was ice cream with hot chocolate powder on top!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Well, my goodness y'all are chatty 

I had home made sesame duck and chicken tonight....

and I am also tired....and I am not "in" with anyone either...but I do not have the "crusty's" whatever they are! :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

oops...and I will sell my soap for 3.50 a bar and I like beef hot dogs.


----------



## goathiker

Nope not in here either.

I don't feel like cooking. Gonna have to find something easy.


----------



## goatlady1314

I like bratwurst hot dogs 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatlady1314

What do I look like in your mind?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Emzi00

I'm not in with anyone, but Leslie's in with me... she knows some of my secrets :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

goathiker said:


> Nope not in here either.
> 
> I don't feel like cooking. Gonna have to find something easy.


Delivery is easiest


----------



## nchen7

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> How much do y'all think is a fair price for a bar of soap? Not sure how much I should sell them for... :/







that may help all of you guys trying to decide how much to sell your soap.... every market and every type will be different.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Emzi00 said:


> I had a cookie, and I got offered another half of one, but he already bit it... :lol:


You don't eat much, do you Emma?

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## Emzi00

DesertFlowerNigerians said:


> You don't eat much, do you Emma?
> 
> _________________________________________________
> 
> *Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
> http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com
> 
> Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.
> 
> ~Charisa~


Feast or Famine :shrug: But no, not really..


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

NubianFan said:


> for lunch I had chinese food , double happy to be exact, but I just had hotdogs and pork and beans for dinner.


I'm NOT a big fan of Chinese food. But the hotdogs, pork and beans sound good.

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

NyGoatMom said:


> Well, my goodness y'all are chatty
> 
> I had home made sesame duck and chicken tonight....
> 
> and I am also tired....and I am not "in" with anyone either...but I do not have the "crusty's" whatever they are! :lol:


I've never tried duck before. My sister owns ducks, so DON'T tell her what you had for dinner!!!

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## NyGoatMom

Thanks for the link....great info. I think I'll see how much it costs me to make it and go from there...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I was thinking $3-$4 too.. I see most going for $4-$6 here..


----------



## NyGoatMom

DesertFlowerNigerians said:


> I've never tried duck before. My sister owns ducks, so DON'T tell her what you had for dinner!!!
> 
> _________________________________________________
> I do too...they were some of my own!


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

I know I make $(blank-secret) profit from each bar of soap that I sell. ;-)

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## NyGoatMom

Skyla...here too they are 4-6 or more.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

NyGoatMom said:


> Skyla...here too they are 4-6 or more.


If they are that much, wanna buy some from me? :-D:lol::::slapfloor:

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## nchen7

well, look around and see what kind of quality that is selling in your area. maybe buy a few bars and give them a try, get to know your competition. then you can get a sense of what the market place expecting.

oh, and get to know ALL the rules and regulations of your area. there's a write up in the soap forum that discusses the legalities of it all...


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

nchen7 said:


> well, look around and see what kind of quality that is selling in your area. maybe buy a few bars and give them a try, get to know your competition. then you can get a sense of what the market place expecting.
> 
> oh, and get to know ALL the rules and regulations of your area. there's a write up in the soap forum that discusses the legalities of it all...


BUY FROM ME, BUY FROM DESERT FLOWER RANCH! :-D

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## nchen7

DesertFlowerNigerians said:


> BUY FROM ME, BUY FROM DESERT FLOWER RANCH! :-D
> 
> http://www.TickerFactory.com/


I don't live in the US and I make my own!


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

nchen7 said:


> I don't live in the US and I make my own!


Where do you live?

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## nchen7

Location: Barbados


----------



## Emzi00

I hate algebra.....


----------



## nchen7

sorry Emma, I can't help you with that.... been a LONG time since I've done algebra....


----------



## NyGoatMom

well I plan to make my own too...what you need to do desert, is hit up the boer people, not the dairy people :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

nchen7 said:


> sorry Emma, I can't help you with that.... been a LONG time since I've done algebra....


:lol: Long time you say? I'd have never thought... It just takes forever to do....


----------



## NubianFan

I just got through using goat milks soap and I smell fantastic!!!


----------



## nchen7

algebra was highschool....which was......at least 13 yrs ago..... lol


----------



## nchen7

I have some friends buying soap tmr, so I was doing some packaging today.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Isn't she a cutie!?  
Longvu G Jubilee (I think that is what we've settled on lol! Just have to be sure with the breeder)


----------



## COgoatLover25

She's a cutie  love the name too 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Emzi00

She's a cutie Skyla!


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Isn't she a cutie!?
> Longvu G Jubilee (I think that is what we've settled on lol! Just have to be sure with the breeder)


Are you getting a doe too?!?!? She is cute!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

I bet I'll wake up and this day will have just been a dream...


----------



## fishin816

Do you guys think it would be ok to put my 3yr old wether in with the studmuffins? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

After initial disputes are settled, he should be okay.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Isn't she a cutie!?
> Longvu G Jubilee (I think that is what we've settled on lol! Just have to be sure with the breeder)


She's a real cutie... But you know what would make her 10x better? Ears :lol:

Patrick, welcome back! How was mars? And OMGosh your profile picture is SO INCREDIBLY CUTE!

Leslie, you're "in" with me

Emma, I hate algebra too... I get it and all, it just takes Sooooo long! Especially when you have to graph a million and one questions :roll:

Guys... I want the kids to come! I don't think she's gonna go early anymore, I think she'll go late!!! :tears: I just want some babies :tears: :mecry:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> After initial disputes are settled, he should be okay.


Agreed


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Does anyone know where you can look at upcoming ABGA shows? I'm having a rough time navigating the website.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks guys  I'm excited!!

Cade, yes  I've had her reserved since last fall  before October I think!  

My mom says she's stealing her from me and she will be her Munchie lol!


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> She's a real cutie... But you know what would make her 10x better? Ears :lol:


I concur. :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Awww, lamanchas are adorable with no ears...or small ears....  I love her markings Skyla...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> After initial disputes are settled, he should be okay.


Yep  they should be good after that  lol!


----------



## nchen7

Skyla, she's adorable! congrats on the new baby!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NyGoatMom said:


> Awww, lamanchas are adorable with no ears...or small ears....  I love her markings Skyla...


Why thank you!  at least someone agrees!  :lol:

We will be picking her up sometime after my last two does kid 
We just don't want to leave them alone for the hr drive there.. Visit time and the hour drive home.. Lol!


----------



## Emzi00

I should get to bed, I'll see y'all tomorrow. :wave:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nchen7 said:


> Skyla, she's adorable! congrats on the new baby!


Thanks Ni


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> I concur. :lol:


:lol: and this is why we are Double Trouble :hi5: :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Night Emma :hug:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> I should get to bed, I'll see y'all tomorrow. :wave:


Same :wave: night y'all's... Pray I have some kids in the VERY near future:/ I hate waiting... I just want to see their cute little bitty faces!!


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> :lol: and this is why we are Double Trouble :hi5: :lol:


:hi5: :lol: :greengrin:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> I concur. :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Night Skyla :hug:


----------



## nchen7

nite everyone!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Nite all


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So everyone is going to bed?!


----------



## COgoatLover25

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> So everyone is going to bed?!


I'm still here !! I'll be getting my Boer doeling tomorrow !!!!

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## NubianFan

Why is everyone going to bed so ewarly?


----------



## NubianFan

Congrats on the little doeling Skyla she sure is cute.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thats so cool! Remember the pics 

I was wondering the same thing Leslie... 

Thanks


----------



## NubianFan

I just got done watching Ugly Betty come back over here and it is like a mass exodus of people going to snoozeville.


----------



## NubianFan

Which is somewhat similar to grandpaville


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! :lol:

I'm in and out.. Trying to reply to an email from Mr. Youknowwho's dad..


----------



## NubianFan

:slapfloor: :lol: :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> :slapfloor: :lol: :ROFL:


Hahahaha!!!! :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## NubianFan

:lol:


----------



## NubianFan

which one are you?


----------



## COgoatLover25

This is funny








Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!! All too funny! :ROFL:

I'm headed to bed.. Night all :wave:


----------



## NubianFan

n8ght everyone


----------



## COgoatLover25

Night everyone  I'll still be up if anyone wants to have a convo!


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goathiker

Wow, everyone left before dinner


----------



## COgoatLover25

What time is it where you live Jill ?


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goathiker

8:00 pm


----------



## COgoatLover25

It's 9:00 here 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goathiker

That's not bad. Everything's a little late here tonight. DH's 2 big dogs were fighting today and needed a good run to settle them down.


----------



## kccjer

Hey guys. Just dropping in before bed. And...I got my ALPACAs!!!! Picked up 4 alpacas and 3 llamas tonight for FREE!! We'll see if I stay excited. LOL Hope everyone is doing ok. I'm still sick. Bleh. Going to Hays tomorrow to get Lizzie's new saddle so won't be on here much then either.


----------



## ksalvagno

You will have to post pics of your new llamas and alpacas. Hope you feel better.


----------



## kccjer

I'll get them tomorrow. It's dark out right now. Only 1 female...a llama in the whole lot of them. Suppose to get papers on the alpacas. Male llamas are fixed, not sure about the alpacas.


----------



## goathiker

I always thought a Llama/Alpaca cross would be about the right size. Feel better...


----------



## ksalvagno

So out of 7 you only got 1 female? It will be interesting to see how you like them.

There are some gorgeous llama fleeces out there that rival alpaca fleeces.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Well I didn't die last night only to fall in the river at my friends house today :lol: :slapfloor: I got to play with her 1 month old Nigerian babies too, they were so cute!! 
Carolina:


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Lol! Well thank God you are ok Sydney! And goodness!! How much longer does that girly have? She's such a cute little doe ^.^ 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Sidney why did you fall in the river! haha


----------



## COgoatLover25

goatlady1314 said:


> Sidney why did you fall in the river! haha


Because it was there ? Lol

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Morning everyone!! I'm 18 today!! ^.^


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Happy 18!


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## nchen7

Happy Birthday Megan!!!! :stars: Hope you have the most wonderful birthday!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Happy birthday!!!  arty: :stars:  :dance:


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Haha thx guys ^.^ gonna go party with my goats now lolz XD 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

Happy birthday Megan! 

I fell in the river because:
I was jumping from a log in the river to the bank, and the log was sinking into the river. I jumped onto what I thought was the bank, but was just grass....  

Oh and Megan, Carolina has 9 days left  

My Ameraucana chicks are at the post office, my dad is going to pick them up soon


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! Sounds like a good party!

I was pretty much stuck in the house on my B-Day 
I had my wisdom teeth pulled only days before lol!


----------



## COgoatLover25

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> LOL! Sounds like a good party!
> 
> I was pretty much stuck in the house on my B-Day
> I had my wisdom teeth pulled only days before lol!


So that's why you haven't been giving very good advice lately lol
You lost your wisdom lol

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Rofl!


----------



## COgoatLover25

How much does it hurt ? 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Got my Boer doeling today!!!! I'll get pics later but here's her parents 














Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

A good bit lol! I took four days off of work, then called in sick on the fifth day, had the 6th day off for my birthday, and was dying at work on the 7th day.. So yah lol


----------



## NubianFan

So....... What does it mean when you are sitting in a cemetary eating your lunch and a dove flies up and sits on the tall tombstone right across from you. Til another bird scares it off then it comes back a SECOND time and sits across from you looking at you...does it JUST mean he wants some of my cheeseburger. Or is he trying to tell me something.


----------



## nchen7

think he wants your cheeseburger Leslie.....


----------



## NubianFan

Well I was in my car so I dont exactly know jow he knew I had one.


----------



## NubianFan

But, I also dont even have anyone buried in this cemetary. He just kept flying back to this tall tombstone across from me and staring at me through my car window


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Maybe that's his hang out spot and he was staring ya down cause he didn't like you there lol!


----------



## NubianFan

Doves arent exactly common here. You will see a pair occasionally


----------



## NubianFan

You hardly ever see a solo


----------



## NubianFan

Maybe he was just lonely.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Idk then.. We have doves here... We have one that like to sit on the wires in front of our house a lot


----------



## NubianFan

We have them here, they just arent incredibly common. Now in texas where my uncle lives they are thick.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> LOL! Sounds like a good party!
> 
> I was pretty much stuck in the house on my B-Day
> I had my wisdom teeth pulled only days before lol!


Oh shucks thats not cool!! I hated having those out  I still have my top ones though...hope they don't cause any trouble so I can just keep them  lol

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I had all four of mine out together..  not fun!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Are we talking white doves or like just doves in general cause we having mourning doves everywhere and they are incredibly annoying lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

I know what it meant. It was a reprieve from heaven. I was supposed to go somewhere today I didnt feel comfortable or safe going and when I got back to the office from lunch I had a message cancelling that.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Chicks are here and sort of settling in. I bought ten, breeder sent thirteen. Unfortunately one didn't make the shipping and was DOA  Poor thing. The rest are super cute though, super fluffy and I love them! I will upload pictures in a little bit.


----------



## kccjer

I had my wisdom pulled when I was 8 months pregnant. It wasn't that bad....course my memory may be faulty. After all that was only 27 yrs ago. Lol


----------



## kccjer

Oh...and HAPPY BIRTHDAY Megan!!! I'd sing for you but my son told me I don't sing very well. Actually what he said was "you sing just fine.....as long as you don't sing out loud" ROFLMAO so...just imagine me singing and it'll be good.


----------



## goatlady1314

Carmen that was like two decades ago! lol i had tacos for dinner and they were so great! i love sour cream haha


----------



## Emzi00

I think I still may be in a dream...


----------



## kccjer

I had Long John Silvers.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I had leftover Elk meatloaf 

Whys that Emma??


----------



## Emzi00

Had a pretty good day.... I'll pm you later....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sounds good


----------



## Emzi00

Pretty good


----------



## Scottyhorse

Glad you had a good day Emma :hug:


----------



## Emzi00

Most of it was pretty great


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well I'd say that it is pretty good


----------



## Scottyhorse

Everyone needs a good day


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Agreed!


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Hello everybody! What's up today? Doesn't seem like anything funny has been going on. :-(

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> Everyone needs a good day


I concur.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Ameraucana chicks! 






















The grey ones will be 'blue' when mature. 







The black and yellow ones will be black when mature.







This one will be white/splash when mature.

They're in with the others I got a few days ago, the other ones are so huge compared to the new ones. The new ones are three days old.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Cute chicks, Sydney.  I wish my dad would let me have a few chicks (right now I'm begging him for a horse).

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

My dad said that I need to have $1,000 in savings before he'll let me get a horse. :-| Soo, anyone interested in a Registered Nigerian Dwarf Buckling with great confirmation and a wonderful pedigree? 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## COgoatLover25

DesertFlowerNigerians said:


> My dad said that I need to have $1,000 in savings before he'll let me get a horse. :-| Soo, anyone interested in a Registered Nigerian Dwarf Buckling with great confirmation and a wonderful pedigree?
> 
> _________________________________________________
> 
> *Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
> http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com
> 
> Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.
> 
> ~Charisa~


I might, post pics 

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Emzi00

Cute chicks Syd


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

COgoatLover25 said:


> I might, post pics
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


Hang on, I'm getting some pics. 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## Emzi00

Week and a half till I get Bear home


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Okay, here's a picture (not a really good picture but it's something ).

Desert Flower BE Sergeant York. Let me know if you want any info on him. 









_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## COgoatLover25

DesertFlowerNigerians said:


> Okay, here's a picture (not a really good picture but it's something ).
> 
> Desert Flower BE Sergeant York. Let me know if you want any info on him.
> 
> View attachment 63730
> 
> 
> _________________________________________________
> 
> *Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
> http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com
> 
> Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.
> 
> ~Charisa~


He's cute , pedigree ?

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## fishin816

Cutie! Do you have a pedigree?


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Here's another picture. 









_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

*Pedigree*: Sire: IronwoodRanch AS Bree *B *S. Dam: Red Lotus UM T'Pau. (I own both parents ) *Confirmation:* York is nice and level in the rump. His two strongest points are that he has a good straight topline, and sharp rear angulation. He also has good shoulders, and an open escutcheon. He is just a little bit hocky and he has rounder bones. Let me know if you want anymore info. 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Hahaha!! Thanks Carmen XD well I'm off to go eat at California Pizza Kitchen after taking a nap with Joy. Lol she's so cute! Just laid on my tummy and fell asleep  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

DesertFlowerNigerians said:


> *Pedigree*: Sire: IronwoodRanch AS Bree *B *S. Dam: Red Lotus UM T'Pau. (I own both parents ) *Confirmation:* York is nice and level in the rump. His two strongest points are that he has a good straight topline, and sharp rear angulation. He also has good shoulders, and an open escutcheon. He is just a little bit hocky and he has rounder bones. Let me know if you want anymore info.
> 
> _________________________________________________
> 
> *Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
> 
> http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com
> 
> Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.
> 
> ~Charisa~


What lines do the parents come from? Rosasharn? Lost Valley? GoodWood? GayMors?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> What lines do the parents come from? Rosasharn? Lost Valley? GoodWood? GayMors?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Cade... Don't you have enough goats already ? Lol

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

fishin816 said:


> What lines do the parents come from? Rosasharn? Lost Valley? GoodWood? GayMors?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


York's sire's dam has some Twin Creeks and Esperenza in her. York's sire's sire is PURE Rosasharn. York's dam's sire is Castle Rock Ursa Minor. York's dam's dam has some Esperenza and Double Sundog.

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## goatlady1314

COgoatLover25 said:


> I might, post pics
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


Its gonna be $1000 right

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

goatlady1314 said:


> Its gonna be $1000 right
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


Naw, just $300. But, I could raise it to $1,000 if anyone want me too. :-D

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## sassykat6181

That picture of Carolina looking back is the worst case of goat "stink eye" I have ever seen! Lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Week and a half till I get Bear home


Woot woot!! :stars:


----------



## goatygirl

7 days till she blows!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Fluffy tufts :lol: 







This one freaks out if its bit on my shoulder, I think he/she is attached :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

It's so cute!!


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

goatygirl said:


> 7 days till she blows!


Hay, seven days left for my doe, too. 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## NubianFan

Okay, guys, Pray for my sanity, because if SOMETHING doesn't start going right, I am going to go insane. I feel like I am in a void lately.


----------



## NubianFan

Now there is an ad for busch beer over on the side bar of this page.... odd


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

NubianFan said:


> Now there is an ad for busch beer over on the side bar of this page.... odd


Where, I don't see it.

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## nchen7

Leslie, hope all goes well with you soon. I know it will! 

Sydney, those are SOOO cute! I love chicks!

Emma, glad you had a great day!

I had a horrible migraine all day long. just laid in bed or was sick. never had a migraine that bad before....


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Good evening everyone! I hope you feel better, Ni! Well, the kids are starting to be weaned. We'll just have to see how it goes... Momma does aren't taking it well so far...


----------



## NubianFan

That's terrible Ni, my friend has horrible migraines that make her vomit and sometimes they last for days. She will just have to lay in a darkened room until they pass sometimes.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Carolina six days ago:







Carolina yesterday! 








Her udder looks a bit fuller today, but still has room to fill. I can pinch some skin. But it looks rounder and less saggy :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Good gravy did she swallow two basketballs?


----------



## nchen7

Carolina looks close.

Thanks guys. feeling much better. ate some dinner, and now snacking on some raisins.


----------



## fishin816

Sweetie swallowed at least four basketballs… she is so insanely FAT! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Ew, raisins are nasty....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

*boo!*


----------



## NubianFan

Lacie who are you trying to scare?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Crows mostly, hate those things...

So, how is everyone?


----------



## NubianFan

crappy


----------



## Scottyhorse

NubianFan said:


> Good gravy did she swallow two basketballs?


I think two basketballs, and a barrel! At least! I think she's even bigger today.


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> *boo!*


You made me jump... literally jump.... meanie..... Cuddly, you are terrible....


----------



## Emzi00

For the most part good, except for when someone said they pretty much want to kill me, that wasn't very friendly, but otherwise quite amazing


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

The babies are NOT happy...


----------



## NubianFan

Yesterday my fortune from my fortune cookie said. "There appear to be many clouds, but they quickly pass" well NOT nearly quickly enough let me tell ya.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, sorry to hear, Leslie. Any particular reason why?

Lol Emma


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emma, is your day amazing because of a boy?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ok, not the "lol" because someone said that, Emma, that's not very nice of them....

Fortune cookies freak me out lately. The last one my daughter had said some one was looking for her.... right after her sister had two nightmares she (one who got the future cookie) got kidnapped...


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> Emma, is your day amazing because of a boy?


.........Yes......


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> .........Yes......


Oooh PM me! :laugh:


----------



## NubianFan

Ummm I STILL haven't heard anything from the board about when I can finally take my test. 
I am annoyed with this stupid project work volunteered me for that is never ending and has been nothing but a total pain in the keister the entire time.
I am also unhappy with my work place and my supervisors for other reasons and just really want another job, to the point I can't stand being at my work place at all now if I am not with a client. I like my clients and I still enjoy them, but I can't tolerate the atmosphere there otherwise at all. 
I still don't know if dad is going to have to have heart valve replacement surgery. 
One of my best friends isn't talking to me because she was making this guy out to be evil just because he wasn't interested in her and I told her that I understood her being upset and hurt but he didn't do anything wrong and she couldn't just make him out to be the bad guy, so she hasn't talked to me in two days. 
I am in complete turmoil myself over my crush.
I just feel like I am in a vacuum and nothing ever gets better.


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Ok, not the "lol" because someone said that, Emma, that's not very nice of them....
> 
> Fortune cookies freak me out lately. The last one my daughter had said some one was looking for her.... right after her sister had two nightmares she (one who got the future cookie) got kidnapped...


I got what you meant. No, not very nice, oh well, I don't care. She can think whatever she wants...

Dang, that'd scare me..... that's freaky!


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> Oooh PM me! :laugh:


Fine, I'll do that here soon...


----------



## NyGoatMom

NubianFan said:


> I just feel like I am in a vacuum and nothing ever gets better.


:hug: I have been there too.


----------



## Scottyhorse

That is creepy Lacey!


----------



## nchen7

how creepy Lacie!

Leslie, can you follow up with the board to ask about your test? I've been there too. which is why I quit and now I'm just bumming around for a while. so not motivated for anything.....

Emma, PM me too!!


----------



## Emzi00

Okay Ni... :lol:Why'll I'm at it, anyone else want to know about my personal life?


----------



## NubianFan

I have called the board several times and they always tell me the same ole thing. 
Thanks guys for the support I am just really in the dumps today. it has been brewing a while but I have been fighting it hard, trying to keep myself busy with things I enjoy, looking for the positives, trying to watch lighthearted shows but it finally pulled me down like a wolf pulling down a deer.


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Emma, why not just post it on the thread!!


----------



## Emzi00

I hope you feel better soon Leslie, I know how bad that feels. :hug:


----------



## NubianFan

I do Emma but I am too bajiggity to process it right now, so maybe pm me tomorrow or the next day when I am not as much of a basket case.


----------



## Emzi00

SMB_GoatHerd said:


> Emma, why not just post it on the thread!!


Well, for one, I'm kinda lazy right now, secondly, it's top secret. Nawh, just don't feel like posting my life publicly...


----------



## goathiker

Sure Emma, you can tell me your personal life.


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> I do Emma but I am too bajiggity to process it right now, so maybe pm me tomorrow or the next day when I am not as much of a basket case.


Sure thing :hug: Happy thoughts, rusty forks and eyes, happy happy...


----------



## NubianFan

LOL I will never look at a rusty fork the same way again.


----------



## Emzi00

Why would you be looking at a rusty fork and not a clean one...? :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Oh you never know..... I have lots of old stuffins around here. I have some yard forks.... I used to let her dig with.


----------



## NubianFan

My heart is trembling. I hate it when it does that.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Strawberry shortcake anyone?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

Oh on top of everything else, I ruined the coleslaw tonight. So I fed it to the goats, I ruined it by putting too much vinegar so it was horribly sour, I fed it to the goats and those CRAZY things LOVED It.... ewwww I really didn't figure they would eat it with mayo and vinegar on it but they did. Weirdos...


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Emzi00 said:


> .........Yes......


You've got to PM me, too Emma. 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

NubianFan said:


> Oh on top of everything else, I ruined the coleslaw tonight. So I fed it to the goats, I ruined it by putting too much vinegar so it was horribly sour, I fed it to the goats and those CRAZY things LOVED It.... ewwww I really didn't figure they would eat it with mayo and vinegar on it but they did. Weirdos...


I've learned...you can never expect things with goats because they will always prove you wrong 

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

DesertFlowerNigerians said:


> You've got to PM me, too Emma.
> 
> _________________________________________________
> 
> *Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
> http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com
> 
> Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.
> 
> ~Charisa~


Yeah


----------



## Emzi00

I'm very grateful of whoever invented copy and paste....


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> I'm very grateful of whoever invented copy and paste....


I'm glad you're so good at it because you're going to send me a copy too right ? Lol

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

I think I'm going to head to bed. 'Night All! :rainbow:

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## goathiker

Yum!! The first Artichoke of spring. I'm so happy.


----------



## goatlady1314

Emzi00 said:


> I'm very grateful of whoever invented copy and paste....


Hey! Send me one too 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ellie's ligs are gone!  she's a bit posts and has a tiny bit of goo (not enough to really get excited about but hey  )


----------



## COgoatLover25

Yay 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:stars:


----------



## kccjer

Emzi00 said:


> Okay Ni... :lol:Why'll I'm at it, anyone else want to know about my personal life?


You might as well just post it on here if you're going to have to PM everyone. LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

GREEN grass!!!


----------



## nchen7

wow...been a while since you guys have seen that, eh?


----------



## sassykat6181

Nice!!! Ours is getting there.


----------



## Emzi00

kccjer said:


> You might as well just post it on here if you're going to have to PM everyone. LOL


Well I'm not going to pm _everyone_. And I don't care for 'strangers' being able to readily access that information...


----------



## Emzi00

Skyla, that's way not cool!! It's still a drab brown here....


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> Well I'm not going to pm _everyone_. And I don't care for 'strangers' being able to readily access that information...


What about me ? Do I pass?:?


----------



## nchen7

Emma, I tried PM'ing you back but your inbox is full.


----------



## Emzi00

:chin: Okay, I'll go clear it...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Skyla.... that grass is pathetic! :lol: Hold on a minute, I'll show you the grass I have in the goat pen, the shortest grass around here


----------



## NyGoatMom

Sigh...we are still brown grass and snow.............................................


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That grass is lovely thank you very much  and no need for your pictures Lacie! 

Ellie kidded... Info on my kidding thread.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NyGoatMom said:


> Sigh...we are still brown grass and snow.............................................


Icky..


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yay Skyla! Awesome But I want grassy pics.....sigh.....:lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I can get you more  lol! As pathetic as it looks :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

How's this Skyla?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's rude!


----------



## Emzi00

Roo!!! (And others....) Edna!! Be that Chief? :lol: More interested in the animals than grass.....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I have a few more pics of Roo, they aren't uploaded to my kindle yet, so hold on a minute. For reference, the black and white dog Roo is playing with is a 7lb Chihuahua mix :lol:
Nope, that's Chief's momma


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Roo and friend


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh: Roo looks so vicious. Pretty momma.  And nice udder on the doe in the back....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

The brown doe waaaaaayyyyy in the back of one of the first pics? That's Gracie.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

What're you'll talk'in about?

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## Emzi00

Yeah, that one.  The only visible udder in any of them.. :lol: I like her...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:slapfloor: And she has the smallest udder of all the does! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

It may be small, but it's nice!! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That is one thing I can say about Gracie, her udder is welded on! Guess I'd rather have a smaller udder on a doe, than sagging attachments.... "swing bags" are horrible.... :shock:


----------



## Emzi00

I concur. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Me thinks I'll go trim some goatie feet in a bit, maybe refill the alfalfa pellets for them too :chin:


----------



## Emzi00

I'm glad you said something, almost forgot I have to do exactly that tonight....

Dad's buying a truck  A diesel, comes with an extra set of tires, a snow plow, and a topper. Guy at his work is cutting him a sweet deal.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

I REALLY need to get some hoof trimming done, but right now I'm working on a surprise B-Day party for my dad on Saturday. Tiring.

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## Scottyhorse

Carolina has a bit of a 'swing bag' but hey, she's 11 this year, this could be her 11th freshening. I'd be a little saggy too if I were her :slapfloor:


----------



## fishin816

I am drooling at TX TwinCreeks Pretty Noel… and I am hoping she will be bred to Piddlin Acres Chick Magent so I can snatch up a buck… to benefit my breeding program. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Well, anyone.... 
Factor by grouping... 3x^2+7x-6. 
No idea... so if someone wants to walk me through it, that'd be great....


----------



## NubianFan

Today went slightly better


----------



## Emzi00

Good to hear Leslie.


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Can anyone explain the difference between pigmented and non-pigmented skin under the tail? Like 75-100% pigmentation? What?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Well, anyone....
> Factor by grouping... 3x^2+7x-6.
> No idea... so if someone wants to walk me through it, that'd be great....


Simplifying
3x2 + 7x + -6

Reorder the terms:
-6 + 7x + 3x2

Factor a trinomial.
(-3 + -1x)(2 + -3x)

Final result:
(-3 + -1x)(2 + -3x)

I assume no responsibility if you get an F :slapfloor: They may be searching for something else... been a while :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

SMB_GoatHerd said:


> Can anyone explain the difference between pigmented and non-pigmented skin under the tail? Like 75-100% pigmentation? What?


Pigmented skin is very dark. Look at a traditional kids tail when they are born, it's pink, a they get older, it gets darker. 
75% pigment would be when their tail skin is 3/4 of the way darkened.


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Does it just mean not pink? Or what? It just kinda confuses me...


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Simplifying
> 3x2 + 7x + -6
> 
> Reorder the terms:
> -6 + 7x + 3x2
> 
> Factor a trinomial.
> (-3 + -1x)(2 + -3x)
> 
> Final result:
> (-3 + -1x)(2 + -3x)
> 
> I assume no responsibility if you get an F :slapfloor: They may be searching for something else... been a while :lol:


Well, you tried... :applaud: :lol: Don't think it's what they're looking for, but I'll ask tomorrow...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: Do you have an example of one of the problems that was solved?


----------



## Emzi00

Well, the best I can give you is a problem and it's answer....
21m^2-29m-10.... they got (7m+2)(3m-5)


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ok, so using that, the answer to the last one should be (3x²-2)(x+3)


----------



## Emzi00

You're a genius :chin: How'd you get that?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ugh... Long, crazy day today.. :sigh:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Hey guys... BB is SUCH a little tease! She was showing just about every sign in the book except discharge last night so I got all excited... But NOOOO no babies :tears: I just want some cuddliness


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You have to compare your equation to the standard form ax² + bx + c (sorry can't make tiny x's)
So using that,
ax² + bx + c
3x² + 7x - 6

a=3, b=7, c= -6

Since a is not equal to 1, you have to factor by grouping, what your book wants you to do.
Find a pair of factors of a x c (a times c). That would be 3x(-6)=-18 with the sum of b=7.
Find the factor pairs of -18 And find the sum of factor pairs (I'm not going through all that....)

Anyway, using the factor pair {-2,9} whose sum is 7, rewrite the equation replacing the term 7x with -2x and 9x.

3x²-2x+9x-6

Then group the first two terms and the last two terms on the left hand side
(3x²-2x)+(9x-6)

Within each group factor out the common factors

x(3x-2)+3(3x-2)

Notice that the two quantities in parentheses are the same? That means the quantity (3x-2), is a common factor and you can factor it out.

(3x-2)(x+3)

Also, I accidentally put an x² in the post above, this one is the correct one.
(3x-2)(x+3)


----------



## NubianFan

AARRGGHHHH!!!!!!! first spiders now MATH you people are becoming turncoats......!!!!


----------



## fishin816

When is it safe to give kids copper bolus? Because I think Zero and Elsa need it… they are just now turned four months. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Leslie, didn't you already know we were? 
p.s.... I love spiders as long as they aren't crawling on me


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

fishin816 said:


> When is it safe to give kids copper bolus? Because I think Zero and Elsa need it&#8230; they are just now turned four months.


3 months


----------



## fishin816

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> 3 months


So about a two grams?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

If they weigh 44lbs, then 2g, yes.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Hey guys... BB is SUCH a little tease! She was showing just about every sign in the book except discharge last night so I got all excited... But NOOOO no babies :tears: I just want some cuddliness


That's annoying Sarah!  naughty BB!


----------



## fishin816

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> If they weigh 44lbs, then 2g, yes.


They weigh about&#8230; probably 7lbs&#8230;

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

So, I'm sorry if I'm offending anyone, but I would just like to express the fact that when I watch those PETA videos, on why people should not eat animals, it infuriates me. Yeah, a few of the facts may be true, but I've been to many big factory farms in my life along with many of the places mentioned in a recent one I saw, but I really think they do make up a majority. I am really sorry for anyone this post offends, but I really needed to say something. I apologize...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

SMB_GoatHerd said:


> So, I'm sorry if I'm offending anyone, but I would just like to express the fact that when I watch those PETA videos, on why people should not eat animals, it infuriates me. Yeah, a few of the facts may be true, but I've been to many big factory farms in my life along with many of the places mentioned in a recent one I saw, but I really think they do make up a majority. I am really sorry for anyone this post offends, but I really needed to say something. I apologize...


I don't think your gonna offend many, if any of us.. PETA makes me feel the same way lol!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

fishin816 said:


> They weigh about&#8230; probably 7lbs&#8230;


They weigh 7lbs at 4 months old?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

fishin816 said:


> They weigh about&#8230; probably 7lbs&#8230;
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Cade I think you need to actually, physically weigh them.. That is far too small for a 3-4 month old kid! My kids now weigh more then that at 2 and close to 3 months old.


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Cade I think you need to actually, physically weigh them.. That is far too small for a 3-4 month old kid! My kids now weigh more then that at 2 and close to 3 months old.


Probably not seven&#8230; I was just throwing numbers out&#8230; I am gonna guess they are about three&#8230; but I will weigh them tomorrow 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> You have to compare your equation to the standard form ax² + bx + c (sorry can't make tiny x's)
> So using that,
> ax² + bx + c
> 3x² + 7x - 6
> 
> a=3, b=7, c= -6
> 
> Since a is not equal to 1, you have to factor by grouping, what your book wants you to do.
> Find a pair of factors of a x c (a times c). That would be 3x(-6)=-18 with the sum of b=7.
> Find the factor pairs of -18 And find the sum of factor pairs (I'm not going through all that....)
> 
> Anyway, using the factor pair {-2,9} whose sum is 7, rewrite the equation replacing the term 7x with -2x and 9x.
> 
> 3x²-2x+9x-6
> 
> Then group the first two terms and the last two terms on the left hand side
> (3x²-2x)+(9x-6)
> 
> Within each group factor out the common factors
> 
> x(3x-2)+3(3x-2)
> 
> Notice that the two quantities in parentheses are the same? That means the quantity (3x-2), is a common factor and you can factor it out.
> 
> (3x-2)(x+3)
> 
> Also, I accidentally put an x² in the post above, this one is the correct one.
> (3x-2)(x+3)


Okay, I officially love you. Thank you, thank you, thank you!!


----------



## fishin816

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> They weigh 7lbs at 4 months old?


I have no idea what was running across my mind&#8230;

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Hey Leslie, are you still feeling bajiggity? I need you....


----------



## sassykat6181

7# can't be right. My triplets are 3 weeks and they each weighed 9.5# on Sunday


----------



## fishin816

sassykat6181 said:


> 7# can't be right. My triplets are 3 weeks and they each weighed 9.5# on Sunday


It isnt&#8230; I have no idea what I was thinking&#8230;

Wait wait wait&#8230; how much did your triplets weigh?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## littlegoatgirl

SMB_GoatHerd said:


> So, I'm sorry if I'm offending anyone, but I would just like to express the fact that when I watch those PETA videos, on why people should not eat animals, it infuriates me. Yeah, a few of the facts may be true, but I've been to many big factory farms in my life along with many of the places mentioned in a recent one I saw, but I really think they do make up a majority. I am really sorry for anyone this post offends, but I really needed to say something. I apologize...


I feel the same way. I remember when I was in DC I was like 9 or 10 and PETA happened to be campaigning there... They handed me a little pamphlet and a bookmark that showed a cow saying "please don't eat me" and on the other side a rabbit saying "it's not fair we get tested on and can die!" Or something along those lines... I ripped it to shreds and threw it away :ROFL: I think it's mostly made up/VERY big exaggeration. I think they see one farm that does one thing "inhumanely" and just blow the story up, inferring that they're all that way, and that they do more wrong and such. I love animals and all, but it's taking it a little too far.


----------



## Emzi00

Sie ist hübsch.... :chin:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> I feel the same way. I remember when I was in DC I was like 9 or 10 and PETA happened to be campaigning there... They handed me a little pamphlet and a bookmark that showed a cow saying "please don't eat me" and on the other side a rabbit saying "it's not fair we get tested on and can die!" Or something along those lines... I ripped it to shreds and threw it away :ROFL: I think it's mostly made up/VERY big exaggeration. I think they see one farm that does one thing "inhumanely" and just blow the story up, inferring that they're all that way, and that they do more wrong and such. I love animals and all, but it's taking it a little too far.


*like*

Sorry I'm on the app lol!


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

littlegoatgirl said:


> I feel the same way. I remember when I was in DC I was like 9 or 10 and PETA happened to be campaigning there... They handed me a little pamphlet and a bookmark that showed a cow saying "please don't eat me" and on the other side a rabbit saying "it's not fair we get tested on and can die!" Or something along those lines... I ripped it to shreds and threw it away :ROFL: I think it's mostly made up/VERY big exaggeration. I think they see one farm that does one thing "inhumanely" and just blow the story up, inferring that they're all that way, and that they do more wrong and such. I love animals and all, but it's taking it a little too far.


Like, this most recent one I watched, infuriated me. Horribly. Like, we all know that that's now what really happens on farms. It's the people in cities they target (as they are themselves) as they don't know any better. I was watching the dairy portion of this video, as I grew up on a dairy farm and about one fact was true... For example, dairy cows that can no longer stand being dragged by chains or pushed by skid steer. The thing is, I'm not sure about anywhere else, but in PA, if a cow cannot walk on/off the trailer it can't be slaughtered due to a "Mad Cow Disease" outbreak way back when... I can't handle to watch some of the lies they find and put together to promote. If anyone wishes, I can add or PM the link if you wish to watch this particular video I'm referring to. And I don't just want to assume that everyone on here feels this way. I know it is an agriculture based site, but I know some people don't exactly feel the way that I and many of you seem to.


----------



## COgoatLover25

SMB_GoatHerd said:


> Like, this most recent one I watched, infuriated me. Horribly. Like, we all know that that's now what really happens on farms. It's the people in cities they target (as they are themselves) as they don't know any better. I was watching the dairy portion of this video, as I grew up on a dairy farm and about one fact was true... For example, dairy cows that can no longer stand being dragged by chains or pushed by skid steer. The thing is, I'm not sure about anywhere else, but in PA, if a cow cannot walk on/off the trailer it can't be slaughtered due to a "Mad Cow Disease" outbreak way back when... I can't handle to watch some of the lies they find and put together to promote. If anyone wishes, I can add or PM the link if you wish to watch this particular video I'm referring to. And I don't just want to assume that everyone on here feels this way. I know it is an agriculture based site, but I know some people don't exactly feel the way that I and many of you seem to.


I don't really like videos like that but could you PM it to me?


----------



## NubianFan

Emzi00 said:


> Hey Leslie, are you still feeling bajiggity? I need you....


Emma I didn't see this til just now, and I am about to go to bed and you may have already gone to bed. I didn't want you to think I was ignoring you, we have just been watching movies on netflix. And yeah still kinda bajiggity but if you need to send me a pm go ahead. you always can.


----------



## NubianFan

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Leslie, didn't you already know we were?
> p.s.... I love spiders as long as they aren't crawling on me


All I can say to that is,..... Yuck.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm with Leslie on the spiders! I scream at the tiny ones too! LOL

Headed to bed, ttyl


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Everyone heading to bed so soon? Why can't we chat a while. I just got back from running errands so I didn't get to see much on here.

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It's 11:39 here.. I've had a long, stressful day so I'm beat..


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hey Skyla before you go... Guess what I'm getting you for Christmas?


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## NubianFan

Well it is nearly 11 here so I am going to go ahead and go to bed. Night all
Emma just pm if you need to whenever, I will respond as soon as I get back on and see it. In the mean time hang in there and remember the things we have talked about before.


----------



## NubianFan

COgoatLover25 said:


> Hey Skyla before you go... Guess what I'm getting you for Christmas?
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


Tea


----------



## COgoatLover25

NubianFan said:


> Tea


Nope , guess again

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Tea sounds good lol! Peppermint tea of corse  lol!!

Umm... Peeps?


----------



## COgoatLover25

Nope, a giant pet tarantula !!!


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## COgoatLover25

You like ?


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh gross!!  
I'll never tell you where I live now! :lol:

Ok, night guys


----------



## COgoatLover25

Haha, just kidding I wouldn't do that :0 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Goodness PETA gets on my nerves too and I'm a Vegan!!lol I mean yes I'm all for treating animals humanely but they just go too far...they lead you into thinking all big factory farms are that way and it's not true...I bet ya it's just a handful of farms and somehow they find them and make it a big deal. Plus you can't talk the whole world into not eating meat..I'm sorry lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

COgoatLover25 said:


> Nope, a giant pet tarantula !!!
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


Lol my dad had one of those when he was a kid...along with a few snakes...one got loose once and his mom had a fit XD

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> Lol my dad had one of those when he was a kid...along with a few snakes...one got loose once and his mom had a fit XD
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


 that is so nasty!!


----------



## NubianFan

Hello all and bye again gotta head out to start the day!


----------



## kccjer

SMB_GoatHerd said:


> I was watching the dairy portion of this video, as I grew up on a dairy farm and about one fact was true... For example, dairy cows that can no longer stand being dragged by chains or pushed by skid steer.


What they don't show you also is....where was the cow when she went down? Could they actually get to her any other way? And let's see them pick up a 1500 pound cow and move her "humanely". Drives me nuts.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Hello all and bye again gotta head out to start the day!


Have a good day Leslie :wave:


----------



## goatygirl

Good mornin


----------



## goatlady1314

On our way to Wisconsin!!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Where you going?


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

To meet some of my sisters that live there 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Good Mornin ya'll. What're ya go'in to do today? Me, I'm going to hope Lilly kids!!!! 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## NubianFan

Well I talked to a lady at the ADGA today. So I understand about registration and transferring and service memos a little better.


----------



## sassykat6181

^ it is quite confusing


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

NubianFan said:


> Well I talked to a lady at the ADGA today. So I understand about registration and transferring and service memos a little better.


It took me a while to figure it out, but now I can understand it better. It was quite confusing.

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## goatlady1314

Ya I dont know anything about adga except someone has to look at my goats before I can register them!!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

goatlady1314 said:


> Ya I dont know anything about adga except someone has to look at my goats before I can register them!!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


What?!? They never had to do that with my goats.

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## sassykat6181

Are the parents not registered? Or are you experimental?


----------



## goathiker

Experimental has to have registered parents as well. She's probably trying to do native on appearance.


----------



## goathiker

Pack Goat Boys share Nofing with Alpines Nofing...


----------



## ksalvagno

That is too funny!


----------



## fishin816

Hey Karen&#8230; do you approve of this mineral?








Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno

Looks good to me. How do the ratios between minerals compare to others? I like that the main minerals are chelated.


----------



## fishin816

ksalvagno said:


> Looks good to me. How do the ratios between minerals compare to others? I like that the main minerals are chelated.


This mineral compares better to the Onyx. I like the Ca ratio better on this one.

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'd prefer it to have higher calcium, but other than that, it looks good.


----------



## fishin816

Jill, do you approve of the zinc content? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Mmm nothing like a red bull!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:ROFL: I have a red bull too, except mine had 4 legs and moo's! :lol:


----------



## goatlady1314

LOL! We do actually have a red bull to 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goathiker

fishin816 said:


> Jill, do you approve of the zinc content?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


The zinc is fine. The Calcium and Selenium are a little low.


----------



## Scottyhorse

My mom got 4 or 5 bags of horse feed yesterday. Of course she got PURINA! :doh:


----------



## fishin816

Scottyhorse said:


> My mom got 4 or 5 bags of horse feed yesterday. Of course she got PURINA! :doh:


What in the world was she thinking?!? Lol!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

goathiker said:


> The zinc is fine. The Calcium and Selenium are a little low.


I give BoSe&#8230; so the selenium is not a problem. How do I supplement calcium tho?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Mucked out some of the barn, took me a good hour or so to make a dent.... I think I might possibly smell really really bad.....


----------



## Scottyhorse

Mrs. Giganto. 7 days left till day 150. 














Looking awfully posty and unlevel. Poor thing. 







Bad angle for her udder, her medial is way more defined than that! :lol: can still pinch plenty of skin so she has a ways to go. Slowly filling though.


----------



## goatlady1314

Finally done with chores and I think its a proven fact, for me anyways. When I have barefeet I can get done faster its like I have more energy, or it could have just been the red bull lol 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm so wiped out.. Probably won't be around much tonight.. I think I'm gonna relax with a cup of hot tea after I go milk..


----------



## Emzi00

:hug:


----------



## Emzi00

...


----------



## goatlady1314

Lol 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hahah


----------



## Emzi00

This is one of the babies at the barn.... they had another born last week.  She's fluffy, I love baby fluff.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh my goodness!! Soo cute!!
What breed? The mamma looks like she had a sorta QHish head lol
Or maybe drafty or TB lol! Idk!


----------



## goatlady1314

aww I love baby horses! I've never seen a horse have a baby before but I really want to some day 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Oh my goodness!! Soo cute!!
> What breed? The mamma looks like she had a sorta QHish head lol
> Or maybe drafty or TB lol! Idk!


Quarter Horse, daddy is the big palomino they have, he's fun to watch being ridden, so handsome and powerful.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I want babies :tears: still no discharge or anything... I mean I know she isn't due until Monday but come on!  I was hoping she'd go early  but I'm sleeping in the kid pen with her tonight, so maybe that'll encourage her! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

I'm pretty spoiled in the fact that I get to see a couple foals every year, play with them a bit, then watch them grow up. It's fun. That one likes her butt scratched, and her ma likes to give kisses. :laugh:


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> I want babies :tears: still no discharge or anything... I mean I know she isn't due until Monday but come on!  I was hoping she'd go early  but I'm sleeping in the kid pen with her tonight, so maybe that'll encourage her! :lol:


She probably needs more encouragement than that, I'll be right there to give her a pep talk!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Nope, she needs you to walk away, and forget her for the day, guarantee she'll kid then! :lol:

Emma, I think you need to send me that baby... :shades:


----------



## Emzi00

Well, if she were mine, I would definitely consider it..   You like buckskins, huh? :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

No, I hate them, they are only the most appealing color to me  :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh: I know, I'm well aware, just found it funny..  But tell you what, send me a puppy and I'll attempt to smuggle you that filly....
And I like chestnuts, but buckskins are nice too, used to ride a buttermilk buckskin, she was really pretty... onder:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh no, you cannot attempt, you _must_! Tis only fair if I actually send you a puppy, I might send you Roo though... :chin: she's freaky crazy :lol: her elevator doesn't go all the way to the top :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Hey Emma I am here finally and I sent you a PM, we went out to eat then to the lake after work.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I want a doeling from Fina onder:
http://suttonfarmalpines.com/jrdoes.html


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Oh no, you cannot attempt, you _must_! Tis only fair if I actually send you a puppy, I might send you Roo though... :chin: she's freaky crazy :lol: her elevator doesn't go all the way to the top :lol:


But, but, but the lady wants to keep her for a brood mare, so that would mean what I'd have to do would be illegal.. :shades: But yes, I'll take Roo...Todling too....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Roo reminds me of a hyena crossed with a tasmanian devil, a cat, and a jack rabbit :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ellie's kid is only nursing off one side 
So I milked her other side out just a bit ago and she was THE BEST FF I've EVER milked! She didn't move a muscle! And she didn't even have grain! Getting on the stand is a new thing lol! But once she is up there and I have her head locked in she is sooo good!  

Talking about milking... I just ordered my new stand  Ellie should fit on this one better lol!

Oh, and weighed Ellie's little guy, and he weighs 1.4#  tiny little guy


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I want a doeling from Fina onder:
> http://suttonfarmalpines.com/jrdoes.html


Well, she's my favorite of all the Juniors.... but they're just not my type... :chin:


----------



## NubianFan

I hope Dru is that easy to milk Skyla!

Lacie I like her but I don't see the buck she is bred to anywhere on that page, I looked at their senior does and bucks too. I really like her mother as well, and her sire for that matter.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I like Diva the best myself.. But I'm with Emma on the style.. :/


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> I hope Dru is that easy to milk Skyla!


Hopefully she will be  I was pleasantly surprised  she has always been a good girl with me touching her, clipping her, or trimming hooves and she's real easy going, I figured she would be easy to teach, but she was soo good  
I milked about a cup from her and left the rest for Squeak.. There was still a decent amount in there  she's a cute little yearling FF


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I didn't like Diva... reminds me of a Nigerian :lol:

I for one (and Leslie), like her. I like her style, blending, and smoothness. I didn't see the buck either, there's no picture of him anywhere. Maybe I'll ask for one.


----------



## Emzi00

She reminds me a lot of the ones here, and I just don't like that look. I admire how smoothly blended she is, but they just look so little, so little capacity. :scratch: I'm trying to pinpoint what it is exactly that I don't like....


----------



## NubianFan

At first glance I like Diva better too, but knowing Lacie the way I do I looked harder and realize some of the flash fools you and Fina is actually finer. As her name suggests. 
If I were you Lacie I would ask for a pic of the buck, that way you would know for sure if you wanted one of hers from this year


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I didn't like Diva... reminds me of a Nigerian :lol:
> 
> I for one (and Leslie), like her. I like her style, blending, and smoothness. I didn't see the buck either, there's no picture of him anywhere. Maybe I'll ask for one.



I like her! Pizzaz isn't too bad either  I know I like a style that not many others do  and I'm ok with that lol


----------



## NubianFan

I think she is young in that pic, won't her body capacity increase with age?


----------



## NubianFan

I am sorry I am wrong, it wasn't Diva that I liked better at first glance it was Reece. Sorry Skyla for the confusion.


----------



## Emzi00

Reminds me of Cash and Gianna, just not my style. I think it has to do with them being so long bodied compared to the depth they have. Of course it will likely come later, just not how I like it...
http://www.asheracres.com/alpines.html


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Nope, she needs you to walk away, and forget her for the day, guarantee she'll kid then! :lol:
> 
> Emma, I think you need to send me that baby... :shades:


:lol: Emma, hurry!

:ROFL: HOW do I FORGET?! She'll probably go Monday, because its supposed to be cold and rainy/snowy/sleety and overall just nasty :lol:

Or maybe tomorrow? After all, I DO have to babysit, so maybe when I'm there she'll go, just so I miss it :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Wait Skyla, when did Ellie kid???!!? I must've missed those posts somewhere :scratch: I thought I read them all!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Wait Skyla, when did Ellie kid???!!? I must've missed those posts somewhere :scratch: I thought I read them all!


Yesterday  I posted them all on my kidding thread  but that's her and 'Squeak' in my avatar


----------



## Emzi00

These are more my style


----------



## NubianFan

Now you have a Squeak and we have a Pipsqueak LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Now you have a Squeak and we have a Pipsqueak LOL


LOL! 
I have a Pipsqueak too  we just call her Pip  :laugh: and we have Squirt, Fuzzy, Olaf, Sven, and Faith 

The boys won't be registered so they just got random nicknames.. The girls I have no clue what their registered names will be :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

...


----------



## sassykat6181

1.4#. He is tiny


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

He is!  his sister want much bigger either! She was a tiny thing too  their grandma is a tiny doe too.. So maybe they are taking after her :shrug: lol


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Nice picture of the two of them, Skyla. 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks I thought so


----------



## NubianFan

ok I gotta go daughter wants to watch movie


----------



## fishin816

Do you guys like the horse mineral better instead of the goat/cow one?








Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That one looks good Cade.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Me wants...


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie, recognize any of those pretty girls?  :chin:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Me wants...


For $850, I would hope they have better pictures! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I wouldn't buy her without either going to look at her or getting better pictures first  and she is bred


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Lacie, recognize any of those pretty girls?  :chin:


Yes, Emma, I was alive to see them and tell the tale :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I wouldn't buy her without either going to look at her or getting better pictures first  and she is bred


I don't know... even so, that seems a bit steep... :chin:


----------



## goathiker

Pasture is open!


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Yes, Emma, I was alive to see them and tell the tale :lol:


You up for some time travel? Maybe about 30 years back? :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Awesome!  I see three goats, is there actually more this time?


----------



## Emzi00

goathiker said:


> Pasture is open!


Even I'm licking my lips.... that looks nice!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> You up for some time travel? Maybe about 30 years back? :lol:


Keep going! :lol: Some of those does were born in/around '75.


----------



## Emzi00

Okay, let's go back to when you were my age then... :chin:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I don't know... even so, that seems a bit steep... :chin:


Kids out of her dam sell for $800 any way.. So why not spend another $50 for her to be bred?

I'm not gonna buy her.. I'm not interested in spending that kind of money right now.. I was just sayin I likes her is all


----------



## goathiker

Only 3 in that picture this time. The babies would get lost too easy so the does are still locked up. The neighbor across the road just presented me with the option of clearing his 10 acres as well. More free food!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That's awesome Jill! 

Babette is finally gaining weight! :stars: she's eating really well now, even in the sunlight hours


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

I wish I had grass. Just yummy weeds. 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## goathiker

Really? My goats eat grass last and only if that's all there is. That's all wild roses, hawthorn, and dog wood. There's also several apple trees,  wild strawberries, pine, oak, and vine maple. They won't touch that grass at all.


----------



## goatlady1314

Guys!! I think phanelopy is finally getting CONTRACTIONS

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatlady1314

ok maybe not but i can the baby/s in her tail head so we are getting close  and her bag has filled alot!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Exciting!!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Cool! :smile:

Morning, guys! :wave:

After all of this years kids were born, the total comes out to 6 (2 does, 4 bucks). And, not even a little hiccup on my end (one of my brother's doe had some trouble, but nothing serious). There was a little issue disbudding one of my wethers (wether soon to be :wink. It was strange though, as if a blood vessel didn't cauterize. :shrug: Anyway, just another second with the iron and it's fixed! Everything is good!! :smile:


----------



## goatlady1314

pat i love your avatar!


----------



## goatlady1314

i dont use an iron to disbudd i have been wanting to use the paste on them when they are younger but then i forget and they are to old by time i remember :-/


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey Patrick!! :wave: long time no see! Good-ness!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I need to search the cabinets for the sugar.. Brb in a jiffy


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Back  my tea tastes better now lol


----------



## goatlady1314

Lol what type of tea? Peppermint?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

You know me well  lol! It was a mint mix.


----------



## fishin816

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Cool! :smile:
> 
> Morning, guys! :wave:
> 
> After all of this years kids were born, the total comes out to 6 (2 does, 4 bucks). And, not even a little hiccup on my end (one of my brother's doe had some trouble, but nothing serious). There was a little issue disbudding one of my wethers (wether soon to be :wink. It was strange though, as if a blood vessel didn't cauterize. :shrug: Anyway, just another second with the iron and it's fixed! Everything is good!! :smile:


PATRICK!!!!!!! You are still alive!!!!!! You have missed a lot of interesting stuff&#8230;

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> You know me well  lol! It was a mint mix.


 I love winter mint candies but I never get to drink tea :-/

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I love my tea


----------



## Emzi00

Mom is having a jewelry party, and they're all astounded by the goats.... I'm educating the general public. :lol: They have so many questions..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! That's always fun  :lol:


----------



## nchen7

Emma, you're doing a great service. lol. hope they learn a thing or two!


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh: Anyone want an emu?
http://saginaw.craigslist.org/grd/4408346117.html


----------



## fishin816

Emzi00 said:


> Mom is having a jewelry party, and they're all astounded by the goats.... I'm educating the general public. :lol: They have so many questions..


I love educating people that know nothing about goats&#8230; I like to see their faces when I talk about the minerals and conformation and stuff&#8230; too funny. :lol:

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

No I dont partiularly want an emu… I just want SGCH/ARMCH NC PromisedLand Rain Beau. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emus kinda scare me LOL!


----------



## nchen7

Emus remind me of Kevin from the movie Up


----------



## fishin816

Doesnt ARMCH and GCH mean the same thing?????? And isnt SGCH superior genetics champion? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

nchen7 said:


> Emus remind me of Kevin from the movie Up


Lol!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

You guys left me… *sniffle, cry cry cry, sobs* 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm having strawberry shortcake, minus the short cake :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

AR is Advanced Registry.. It's pretty much AGS version of SG  a doe will get it when the finish a 305 day milk test 

GCH is when a doe is a finished CH and has a *M and CH is just a finished CH 

And for AGS it's just MCH


----------



## Emzi00

fishin816 said:


> No I dont partiularly want an emu&#8230; I just want SGCH/ARMCH NC PromisedLand Rain Beau.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


All the goats I really want are dead...


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I'm having strawberry shortcake, minus the short cake :lol:


Yum :yum:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well emma, that could be horrifically remedied if you become frankenstein :slapfloor:


----------



## Emzi00

Hmmm.... I might have to do that.... onder: :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Nothing like a zombie goat! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Shhh.... they don't have to know it's a zombie.....

In other news, we're getting Bear in six days


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I think it'd be pretty obvious! :ROFL:

That's cool! How old is he now? Pictures are a must


----------



## Emzi00

Well, he was born the 22nd of February, so about eight weeks. I know, I'll crawl in the dirt and get pictures..  Do you want to be the first one to get pictures? I can do crappy phone pictures....


----------



## Emzi00

The other problem with this zombie goat is that I'd have to travel the country, any way we could clone Risk? That'd fill my need for old, dead goats..... or Port, he was cool too....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yes, but fancy, crappy phone pics are the only ones that'll do 

Well if you're going to be blowing like 60k to clone, might as well clone the good ol gals as well


----------



## Emzi00

Okay, I can do that  I'll stuff him full of water and start crawling....

Don't think ADGA would be terribly fond of clones, not sure how that'd work... :chin: We could clone Twila too... onder:


----------



## fishin816

Emzi00 said:


> Okay, I can do that  I'll stuff him full of water and start crawling....
> 
> Don't think ADGA would be terribly fond of clones, not sure how that'd work... :chin: We could clone Twila too... onder:


The buck I really want is Tiger L&#8230; Pippin&#8230; Under My Thumb&#8230; Tom Thumb&#8230; Tae Bo (luckily I have a grandson)&#8230; and the does I want are Waterlily&#8230; Uni&#8230; Wedding Song&#8230; Reason For Living&#8230; but they are all long gone&#8230;

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Are we going to name off the ones we want? 

For bucks:
Risk
Seneca
Kodiak
Port
Falcon
Reni
Rico Suave
Ioakim

For does:
Wailea
Twila
Silver
Pretty much any doe Lacie had :chin:


----------



## fishin816

How many fabulous goats did Lacie have???? I need pics of these goats 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

I guess I should add Cadillac Jack and Sasin to that list....


----------



## Emzi00

fishin816 said:


> How many fabulous goats did Lacie have???? I need pics of these goats
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Here....
http://lbnpdairygoats.weebly.com/reference-alpines.html


----------



## fishin816

Emzi00 said:


> I guess I should add Cadillac Jack and Sasin to that list....


I was waiting for Cadillac Jack to be brought up in this conversation&#8230;

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

He had a lot of hair. :lol: But, Risk is most definitely my favorite.


----------



## sassykat6181

My new apron that a fellow farmers market vendor made for me


----------



## goatlady1314

Lol cute! Does anyone curl their hair with a headband?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Just got back from babysitting:/I'm tired!:lol:

Okay, WORST NIGHTMARE EVER last night, it involved the murder of my goats and it was really depressing


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Just got back from babysitting:/I'm tired!:lol:
> 
> Okay, WORST NIGHTMARE EVER last night, it involved the murder of my goats and it was really depressing


That's terrible! You're giving my nightmares some competition....


----------



## fishin816

littlegoatgirl said:


> Just got back from babysitting:/I'm tired!:lol:
> 
> Okay, WORST NIGHTMARE EVER last night, it involved the murder of my goats and it was really depressing


Has naughty BB kidded yet?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

I dont really have nightmares… just stupid dreams that dont amount to anything. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

I have nightmares all the time, it's terrible. Somebody's always getting hurt or killed, usually me.


----------



## goatlady1314

I just dream about bad things happening but in the end I am always the one to kill the bad guys lol!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Emzi00

Sydney and I killed a bad guy one time in a dream, that was kinda fun.


----------



## fishin816

Emzi00 said:


> Sydney and I killed a bad guy one time in a dream, that was kinda fun.


Did you beat him sticks?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Why does Noone reply to my comments like ever!?!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## fishin816

goatlady1314 said:


> Why does Noone reply to my comments like ever!?!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


 I have officially just replied to your comment 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

fishin816 said:


> I have officially just replied to your comment
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Well thanks alot cade ;-)

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## fishin816

goatlady1314 said:


> Well thanks alot cade ;-)
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


I am quite proud of myself now

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie, have any pretty princesses yet? :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Nope, I'm waiting until the end of May. Its still cold at night. Goes from 80-84 to 40-45 at night.


----------



## margaret

Emzi00 said:


> Mucked out some of the barn, took me a good hour or so to make a dent.... I think I might possibly smell really really bad.....


Really? Why?


----------



## goatlady1314

fishin816 said:


> I am quite proud of myself now
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Lol

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Emzi00

margaret said:


> Really? Why?


Well, two foot of bedding in there, figure if I do it small chunks at a time, it'll all be clean by the time it's really hot. And all the half composted crap smell got on me...  Nobody said anything about it though. :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Nope, I'm waiting until the end of May. Its still cold at night. Goes from 80-84 to 40-45 at night.


It's that hot there? I thought we were baking here at mid 60s.... dang...


----------



## goatlady1314

Its 71 here and im sweating!!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## margaret

Emzi00 said:


> Well, two foot of bedding in there, figure if I do it small chunks at a time, it'll all be clean by the time it's really hot. And all the half composted crap smell got on me...  Nobody said anything about it though. :lol:


Oh wow, I never imagined rotting goat poop had any stench. Maybe it is because i have a stuffed up nose


----------



## margaret

it is in the 80's here.


----------



## Emzi00

margaret said:


> Oh wow, I never imagined rotting goat poop had any stench. Maybe it is because i have a stuffed up nose


Like no other, and a strong ammonia smell showed up once I started ripping the layers apart. Some baking soda took care of that.


----------



## margaret

Wow Emma, you're lucky no one said anything, the moment I walk into the house my mom says " You smell like a goat. Yuck"


----------



## Emzi00

They know me too well to say anything :lol: I'm always doing something, so I always smell like sweat, dirt, and blood.


----------



## Emzi00

I can't wait until it gets warm here, I'm dying to get Billie clipped. She looks so different as a yearling, I love it.


----------



## margaret

So I am not the only one who thinks clipping goats is fun? I finished one of my bucklings. I have head and legs left of my yearling and one of the other bucklings. I have 10 to do so I will have lots of fun in the next 2 weeks. I had 3 pairs of clippers, none of which worked. i was getting so frustrated. Thankfully my friend had an extra pair. I got a couple pics of the buckling i finished, Elder. Next I get to finish my buckling, then my yearling, then my other buckling, then my doeling, then my doe then,well you get the point


----------



## margaret

Ndwarf you there? I need to know which doe you want for showmanship so I can wait for you to come clip her.


----------



## goathiker

Guess who's a daddy?


----------



## Emzi00

So cute!! Looks like Dex  Buck or doe?


----------



## goathiker

A big doeling. The mom isn't mine but, all her kids are mine as part of her boarding fee.


----------



## goatlady1314

I was right about phanelopy! dhe had a beautiful doeling 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatlady1314

Its not a good picture but I will get more yay! Shes beautiful =)

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ksalvagno

Too cute, Jill.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> That's terrible! You're giving my nightmares some competition....


It was BAD... Like, I woke up in tears! My nightmares are always REALLY bad, like yours, it's always someone getting hurt or killed or tortured and it's usually me...


----------



## littlegoatgirl

fishin816 said:


> Has naughty BB kidded yet?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


No:tears:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Like no other, and a strong ammonia smell showed up once I started ripping the layers apart. Some baking soda took care of that.


Ugh. I'm NOT looking forward starting that.... It needs to happen soon... But like yours, it's up to a good 2 feet of straw (and hay they've pulled out and wasted!!) :/ the ammonia smell is so bad


----------



## littlegoatgirl

It's mid 60s here and I'm burning up! Today it was mid 70s (warmest day yet since October 11!) and we're all so got and sweating!

I can't wait to clip my goaties they always look so much different, and I like their short coats better. They're not so tangly and their coloring looks really cool!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Jill, oh my goodness, she's so cute!! Looks just like Dex


----------



## nchen7

Jill she is ADORABLE!!!!! that white coat gene is quite strong! You're going to have 2 peepers this summer, eh?


----------



## goatlady1314

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goathiker

She's not quite pure white. Looks like she has gray cream legs up to the knee.


----------



## NubianFan

Yay!!! A Dexling!!!


----------



## goatlady1314

Does anyone even care that phanelopy kidded!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Jill way too cute!!!

Goat lady, adorable lite doe!


----------



## NubianFan

goatlady1314 said:


> Its not a good picture but I will get more yay! Shes beautiful =)
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


She really is gorgeous!!! Congrats! Now what is your name, if you have told me before I am sorry, I get all the goat lady and goat girl and those version mixed up badly


----------



## goatlady1314

NubianFan said:


> She really is gorgeous!!! Congrats! Now what is your name, if you have told me before I am sorry, I get all the goat lady and goat girl and those version mixed up badly


thanks Leslie? my name is Chaney, i haven't been on the chat thread for awhile because of kidding season and all  but i have 4 left to go! to of them are pure nubian and my buck is pure nubian to so im expecting those kids to be darling


----------



## goatlady1314

thanks skyla


----------



## NubianFan

Chaney I am sorry you have told me your name before. I will really try to apply it to your screen name. I am old so be patient with me LOL.

And Yay!! for upcoming nubian babies!!!


----------



## goatlady1314

NubianFan said:


> Chaney I am sorry you have told me your name before. I will really try to apply it to your screen name. I am old so be patient with me LOL.
> 
> And Yay!! for upcoming nubian babies!!!


 LOL ok gotcha


----------



## fishin816

Oh and I weighed Elsa and Zero today. Zero was 15lbs and Elsa was 13! Wow! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## littlegoatgirl

fishin816 said:


> Oh and I weighed Elsa and Zero today. Zero was 15lbs and Elsa was 13! Wow!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Wow!


----------



## fishin816

Hey Sarah did BB kid yet? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## littlegoatgirl

fishin816 said:


> Hey Sarah did BB kid yet?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


No :GAAH: She is just taking her sweet time! I'm hoping Monday, it's her due date and its supposed to be really nasty weather wise so maybe or maybe even tomorrow, it's supposed to thunderstorm tomorrow too... :lol: it's sad that I'm using the doe code to guess her date! :lol: :mecry: but seriously, anytime now will do!


----------



## sassykat6181

My guess is she'll go Tuesday on the full moon


----------



## Mamaboyd

congratulations goatlady1314...Chaney!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Does anyone know my name?


----------



## sassykat6181

Lindsey?


----------



## goathiker

So who's Charisa :thinking:


----------



## sassykat6181

Desertflowernigerians. Man we are getting too many to keep track of lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:laugh: too many names fore to remember! So i just use user names lol


----------



## goatlady1314

sassykat6181 said:


> Lindsey?


Yup her names lindsey and dessertflower? is charisa

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

sassykat6181 said:


> Lindsey?


Someone remembered me !!!!

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

:lol: sorry people, there's too many coming on that only come on sometimes, it's hard to keep track! I really only remember the ones that I've known for a long time :lol: I'll get y'all's eventually!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

How's BB?


----------



## nchen7

I feel the same....hence why I just put my name in the signature. plus, I have a hard enough time getting people's names right in person, let alone over the internet!

any baby news?

Skyla, how are the new babies doing?

bbl all. heading out for lunch with bf's parents....


----------



## sassykat6181

At the car wash. The back of my truck is full of crap. Really! Goat crap from moving animals last week


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:lol:

Little Squeak is doing good  filling out some  he doesn't feel so fragile anymore :lol: 
Wish he would use both sides of his 'milk bar' though...  not that I mind milking Ellie  she is really good


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm hungry... Think I'm gonna go make some salad 

Oh, and have a good lunch Ni


----------



## fishin816

Skyla! Is that Ellie on your avatar?!? Did she kid with a beautiful doe?!?!? 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yes, and sorta.. She had buck doe twins.. We lost the doe


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Yes, and sorta.. She had buck doe twins.. We lost the doe


Awww thats sad&#8230; :-( do you think it was because their dad is their grandpa?

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No, I don't feel that's why she didn't make it.. She only lived for about five minuets.. She wouldn't breath.. I worked on her the whole time until she had no heart beat.. 
Things happen sometimes and there is no real explanation.. :shrug: 
I don't feel it was because Ellie was bred back to her after though. 
I've had a still born from an outcross breeding too.. Things happen..
And Ellie has always been the lowest on the totem pole.. She always got picked on.. The last two days she was pregnant she was in with Puff and the doe kids and there was little to no fighting that I saw.. But that could be a possibility too..


----------



## fishin816

I bet she took a hard hit from someone else. Maybe one of them rammed Ellie and hit the doe? That is what I think happened to Oreos kids. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It easily could have been..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It's all done! 

Now I just need my munchies to come home to use it! Lol


----------



## goatlady1314

goatlady1314 said:


> Yup her names lindsey and dessertflower? is charisa
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


Whoops I didnt mean to post that :-/

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> How's BB?


Not much farther along, although I think my guess for tomorrow is pretty good... Felt her ligs today and they were practically gone, like REALLY soft. I was actually surprised! :lol: so I'm hoping tomorrow but knowing her, she'll wait until Easter :lol: :sigh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol! Hope she goes soon! 

Snap still has ligs  and no udder >_<


----------



## margaret

Can you guess my name?


----------



## goatlady1314

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> It's all done!
> 
> Now I just need my munchies to come home to use it! Lol


I got one almost just like that but my goats wont eat off of it :-/ ???

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatlady1314

It has been pouring here all day long!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

margaret said:


> Can you guess my name?


Margaret ? Lol

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## fishin816

margaret said:


> Can you guess my name?


Margaret maybe? Lol

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> Margaret maybe? Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


You changed your avatar Cade!

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## fishin816

Yes I did. He just hhhhhaaaaaaaddddd to get in the chair… 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> Yes I did. He just hhhhhaaaaaaaddddd to get in the chair&#8230;
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I changed mine too...just now! lol do you like it ?

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## fishin816

She looks like she is staring into your soul… LOL! 

Hey can i see thw pic of your blue eyed nigie buck? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> She looks like she is staring into your soul&#8230; LOL!
> 
> Hey can i see thw pic of your blue eyed nigie buck?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Why?

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## fishin816

COgoatLover25 said:


> Why?
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


Dont ask questions! Just DO! Lol

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> Dont ask questions! Just DO! Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


You mean the kid I got out of that little brown doe?

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## COgoatLover25

That one ????


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## margaret

How ever did you guess co and Cade?


----------



## COgoatLover25

margaret said:


> How ever did you guess co and Cade?


You didn't remember my name!!!!!

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## fishin816

Ok people… I need some assistance here. 

Cocoa has lost 80% of her neck fur, and is losing it all down her back. She cant be shedding, because she is always the last to shed her coat. So I treated her with ivermectin, and dusted her with DE. And I used the last of my permethrin dust on the bucks… so I didnt dust her with that. Do you guys think it is lice? Or copper deficency? But she was just bolused in Feb… sooooo… how can it be that… help… please someone. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

margaret said:


> How ever did you guess co and Cade?


A voice was just telling me in the back of my head

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

You didn't answer me Cade!!!!


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## fishin816

COgoatLover25 said:


> You didn't answer me Cade!!!!
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


Which one?!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Did you mean the kid I got out of the little brown doe?????


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## COgoatLover25

COgoatLover25 said:


> Did you mean the kid I got out of this little brown doe?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Answer me Cade !!!!!!!!


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goatlady1314 said:


> I got one almost just like that but my goats wont eat off of it :-/ ???
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


You have to train them to it  
The ones I'm getting are already on it so I don't have to worry about training them to it thankfully


----------



## COgoatLover25

Here's my new Boer goat!! Name suggestions anyone ?








Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

She's a cutie!!!


----------



## margaret

COgoatLover25 said:


> You didn't remember my name!!!!!
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


I know your name Lindsey, I just forgot to use it


----------



## NubianFan

That is an adorable baby! Lindsey!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

fishin816 said:


> Ok people&#8230; I need some assistance here.
> 
> Cocoa has lost 80% of her neck fur, and is losing it all down her back. She cant be shedding, because she is always the last to shed her coat. So I treated her with ivermectin, and dusted her with DE. And I used the last of my permethrin dust on the bucks&#8230; so I didnt dust her with that. Do you guys think it is lice? Or copper deficency? But she was just bolused in Feb&#8230; sooooo&#8230; how can it be that&#8230; help&#8230; please someone.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Can you post a pic Cade?


----------



## NubianFan

Guys I need tofu help quick. My refrigerator froze my tofu solid, can it be defrosted in the microwave? Or can it be used after freezing at all. Stupid refrigerator just does that sometimes. My daughter wants it for dinner in a stirfry but I don't know what to do with it, I have never used tofu that has frozen and have rarely used tofu so I am by far not an expert in its ways


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I've never used it at all... Sorry no help...

Can any one help me on my kidding thread?? :/


----------



## goathiker

Just throw it in a pan of hot water. You only need to thaw it enough to drain and cube. It will cook up just fine.


----------



## NubianFan

Thanks Jill That was what I was reading after a quick internet search as well.


----------



## COgoatLover25

NubianFan said:


> That is an adorable baby! Lindsey!


Thanks Leslie! Any name suggestions anyone?

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

How about Paisley?


----------



## COgoatLover25

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> How about Paisley?


I would but several other goats on this forum have been named that 
Anything unique ? Don't you have a name list Skyla ?

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I like that name  almost named my Mazie that 

I do  do you want me to post it? It's LONG!


----------



## COgoatLover25

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I like that name  almost named my Mazie that
> 
> I do  do you want me to post it? It's LONG!


I've heard it's the reason why there's so many pages on the Chat Thread ! Lol, can you just post your favorites instead ?

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## NubianFan

What about Domino, Oreo, Cookies and Cream, Chocolate chip, Patches, Speckle, Freckle, Bandit, (that sounds like a boy sorry) Onyx, Magic, Mystic,


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

COgoatLover25 said:


> I've heard it's the reason why there's so many pages on the Chat Thread ! Lol, can you just post your favorites instead ?
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


 Just PMed it to you


----------



## COgoatLover25

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Just PMed it to you


Got it 

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

.


----------



## COgoatLover25

What do you guys think about Jazz?


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## NubianFan

ooooo I like Jazz


----------



## COgoatLover25

NubianFan said:


> ooooo I like Jazz


Going to take a vote on it with my family tonight lol

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## sassykat6181

fishin816 said:


> Ok people&#8230; I need some assistance here.
> 
> Cocoa has lost 80% of her neck fur, and is losing it all down her back. She cant be shedding, because she is always the last to shed her coat. So I treated her with ivermectin, and dusted her with DE. And I used the last of my permethrin dust on the bucks&#8230; so I didnt dust her with that. Do you guys think it is lice? Or copper deficency? But she was just bolused in Feb&#8230; sooooo&#8230; how can it be that&#8230; help&#8230; please someone.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Can you post a pic?


----------



## COgoatLover25

Here Cade








Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## fishin816

COgoatLover25 said:


> Here Cade
> View attachment 64202
> 
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


Yes! Him! He is so cool! Glad we got that straight!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

School tomorrow


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Excited to see someone certain Emma


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> Yes! Him! He is so cool! Glad we got that straight!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Lol, yeah wish I owned him !

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Emzi00

....Yes....... :lol:

Actually, he's not the only reason, I need to talk with someone else too...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol!
Ah


----------



## Emzi00

And not just _see_ him....  :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Talk to him?


----------



## Emzi00

Well that too, but... :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Who's him? If you don't mind me asking of course!


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Emzi00

COgoatLover25 said:


> Who's him? If you don't mind me asking of course!
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


........My boyfriend................


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Vinegar Pot  :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> ........My boyfriend................


Ooohh?!? Since when was it 'official'?!


----------



## Emzi00

_Voltimort_


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> _Voltimort_


Oh yes, sorry  :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> ........My boyfriend................


Oooooohhhhhhh, neato I used to have a boyfriend until he insulted one of my goats and then he was gone lol

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Ooohh?!? Since when was it 'official'?!


Tuesday...? onder: :shrug:


----------



## Emzi00

COgoatLover25 said:


> Oooooohhhhhhh, neato I used to have a boyfriend until he insulted one of my goats and then he was gone lol
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


When he insults my goats I just insult his horse... :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Tuesday...? onder: :shrug:


LOL! Very nice


----------



## goatlady1314

i have never had boyfriend :-/ but hey i got plenty of offers hahaha


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> When he insults my goats I just insult his horse... :lol:


:lol: that works well enough lol


----------



## goatlady1314

Emzi00 said:


> When he insults my goats I just insult his horse... :lol:


aww he has a horse!?!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> When he insults my goats I just insult his horse... :lol:


Well, he called mine a few bad words - I won't mention them here lol

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> :lol: that works well enough lol


Appaloosas aren't my favorites... :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

goatlady1314 said:


> aww he has a horse!?!


Yep, he lives on a farm..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Appaloosas aren't my favorites... :lol:


LOL! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

COgoatLover25 said:


> Well, he called mine a few bad words - I won't mention them here lol
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


Whatever he said, I could most definitely say worse, shut him up real quick like... :lol:


----------



## goatlady1314

thats what i do too! i start throwing out facts and then they just stop taking its as simple as that


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> Whatever he said, I could most definitely say worse, shut him up real quick like... :lol:


Lol, I have another friend just like that :ROFL:

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Emzi00

COgoatLover25 said:


> Lol, I have another friend just like that :ROFL:
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


I'm good around people I respect (unless I slip up), but I can give it right back when it comes to it... :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> I'm good around people I respect (unless I slip up), but I can give it right back when it comes to it... :lol:


Haha , That's funny lol

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, got a new hot fence up so I could finally get the cows out of my yard! :stars: it's not a great one, I tested it myself. Didn't see stars like the good ones make you, but it gave them a good zap, so I guess it's ok :chin:


----------



## NubianFan

I made an entirely vegetarian meal. It was delicious actually. It was tofu, broccoli, mushrooms, onions, bamboo shoots, water chestnuts, carrots, red bell pepper, rice and a stir fry sauce that was a dark sweet sauce.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey Lacie, any ideas on why my little baby could be breathing heavy? More info is on my kidding thread


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> I made an entirely vegetarian meal. It was delicious actually. It was tofu, broccoli, mushrooms, onions, bamboo shoots, water chestnuts, carrots, red bell pepper, rice and a stir fry sauce that was a dark sweet sauce.


Sounds good  besides the tofu, onions, and shrooms  lol


----------



## nchen7

NubianFan said:


> Guys I need tofu help quick. My refrigerator froze my tofu solid, can it be defrosted in the microwave? Or can it be used after freezing at all. Stupid refrigerator just does that sometimes. My daughter wants it for dinner in a stirfry but I don't know what to do with it, I have never used tofu that has frozen and have rarely used tofu so I am by far not an expert in its ways


thaw it out (can put in a bowl of water). frozen and thawed out tofu is awesome. it's amazing for anything super saucy b/c it turns into kind of like a sponge and it'll sop up the sauce. you can squeeze it out so it has extra "space" for the new sauce. it's also great in soups. mmmmm

Lacie, how many deliberate shocks have you had over the years?? lol


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well, got a new hot fence up so I could finally get the cows out of my yard! :stars: it's not a great one, I tested it myself. Didn't see stars like the good ones make you, but it gave them a good zap, so I guess it's ok :chin:


Awesome! :wahoo: Cows not being in the yard is nice.


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> I made an entirely vegetarian meal. It was delicious actually. It was tofu, broccoli, mushrooms, onions, bamboo shoots, water chestnuts, carrots, red bell pepper, rice and a stir fry sauce that was a dark sweet sauce.


Take out the tofu and water chestnuts and we're good. :thumbup:


----------



## NubianFan

I am actually not crazy about water chestnuts either, but my daughter and mother love them. Bamboo shoots are my thing. The tofu was actually really delicious though, it just soaked up the sauce like Ni said.


----------



## Emzi00

Still trying to decide between being a carnivore and an omnomnomnivore....


----------



## nchen7

omnivore all the way!

mmm....tofu. I wanted some for dinner tonight, but water was off so we had grilled cheese and leftover coleslaw instead....


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> Still trying to decide between being a carnivore and an omnomnomnivore....


Carnivore ! om nom ! Lol

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## NubianFan

I'm pretty much a carnivore so it is a pretty big deal for me to eat a completely meatless meal.


----------



## NubianFan

It is pouring rain here. absolutely pouring. Like raining so hard I can barely see my parents house across the road through the rain


----------



## Emzi00

We were at a fancy resteraunt one time, they asked me how I'd like it, I almost said "twitching" :lol: Settled for medium rare, mom was prepared to kick me if I said rare... :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

nchen7 said:


> Lacie, how many deliberate shocks have you had over the years?? lol


Oh, more than a few, less than a slew :lol: you just can't trust the testers, it's the only way I know for sure :shades:


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'm not haven the best day today but the pain meds have sort of helped so I'm laying on the couch feeling all gross and in pain. Sorry if that made no sense.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Still trying to decide between being a carnivore and an omnomnomnivore....


I'm a carnivorous fruit bat


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm sorry Sydney, that's no fun :hug:


----------



## Emzi00

I hope you start feeling better soon Sydney :hug:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Scottyhorse said:


> I'm not haven the best day today but the pain meds have sort of helped so I'm laying on the couch feeling all gross and in pain. Sorry if that made no sense.


Oh that's too bad  hope feel better soon :hug: how's your new horse doing ?

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I'm a carnivorous fruit bat


:laugh: Yes, yes.... we know... :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I'm a carnivorous fruit bat


Hey everyone!!! Lacie admitted that she is a fruit bat!! :ROFL:


----------



## NubianFan

LOL Emma great minds


----------



## NubianFan

I wish it would quit with the lightening so I could bathe.... and so does everyone else :laugh:


----------



## NubianFan

oh Sydney what is going on? Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I suppose that would explain my erratic behavior :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

NubianFan said:


> oh Sydney what is going on? Hope you feel better soon.


My joints hadn't been hurting so bad lately but then about a week ago they started hurting every day again. I've been taking ibuprofen and it will help for a few hours then I'll hurt again. And I can only take it every 6 hours. Today when I woke up my knees were already hurting and my upper arm muscles are incredibly sore for no reason. Took some ibuprofen and went out to clean pens which pretty much sucked. Took some alieve at noon and now I'm hurting again. My arms have been hurting all day even with the pain meds. I'm feeling really hot and just gross. And I'm feeling more depressed too. (I've been on meds for that for quite a few years now) because I'm sick and tired if hurting and I really want to go out and ride but I just feel so terrible I can't leave the couch.


----------



## NubianFan

And they still haven't been able to find anything Sydney? have you been to a rheumatologist? I know we have talked about the possibility of fibro or chronic fatigue or something before, have they said anything?


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Well, bad day. TSC was out of CD&T today, so the kids are delayed two days leaving, my billy, who I don't have the money for yet (due to the kids being delayed) needs to come home soon too. Also, I'm having horrible luck trying to find show pigs that were born at the right time and aren't a ridiculous price... 
On the other hand, I got some feet trimmed today. We're getting closer and closer to totally corrected feet.


----------



## Scottyhorse

NubianFan said:


> And they still haven't been able to find anything Sydney? have you been to a rheumatologist? I know we have talked about the possibility of fibro or chronic fatigue or something before, have they said anything?


We are hoping to go to Seattle children's hospital but it will probably be a month before we even hear back from them... :/


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Oh in so sorry Sydney, that really sucks... I hate when you just feel icky.

Emma, I can dish it out real nice when people are turds I don't usually say any cuss words but I know what to say to make it hurt :lol:
I didn't know you were official! And I'm just sittin here, completely against the idea of boys and dating and wearing makeup and anything else anywhere NEAR girly :lol: don't get me wrong i know you're not either

Skyla, my list has begun lol

Gonna go check on B... Lets hope she's closer!!!  cross y'all's fingers!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

SMB_GoatHerd said:


> Well, bad day. TSC was out of CD&T today, so the kids are delayed two days leaving, my billy, who I don't have the money for yet (due to the kids being delayed) needs to come home soon too. Also, I'm having horrible luck trying to find show pigs that were born at the right time and aren't a ridiculous price...
> On the other hand, I got some feet trimmed today. We're getting closer and closer to totally corrected feet.


That's good about the feet! I love when they're perfect

Does that have to do with all the pigs dying? I heard something on the news about a disease in pigs that causes death almost immediately?


----------



## NubianFan

Well hopefully they will find you an answer though. You shouldn't be in that much pain at your age. 

and I really want a bath guys, I feel grimy. I wish this storm would roll on through so I can de grime myself....


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

littlegoatgirl said:


> That's good about the feet! I love when they're perfect
> 
> Does that have to do with all the pigs dying? I heard something on the news about a disease in pigs that causes death almost immediately?


No, it's more or less due to bad planning on my part. And pigs are going ridiculously high. I'm not about to drop $250 for a hog as my 4-H project, and my first time doing the species. Uh-uh. Not happening.

That disease is actually forcing our tag days to be much different though... And no one is allowed to touch the pigs at tag day if they don't directly own them due tot he disease. I heard it only effects the little ones, so the later tagging is so they get bigger. And if it keeps progressing through the summer, they may also cancel our hog show. For that reason. To stop the spread to people's farms. So hopefully that doesn't happen, but I have everyone looking for some.... Wish me luck!

And I kicked a door today and broke my toenail in half. OWWWW!


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Oh in so sorry Sydney, that really sucks... I hate when you just feel icky.
> 
> Emma, I can dish it out real nice when people are turds I don't usually say any cuss words but I know what to say to make it hurt :lol:
> I didn't know you were official! And I'm just sittin here, completely against the idea of boys and dating and wearing makeup and anything else anywhere NEAR girly :lol: don't get me wrong i know you're not either
> 
> Skyla, my list has begun lol
> 
> Gonna go check on B... Lets hope she's closer!!!  cross y'all's fingers!


I'm real sly whether I'm cussing or not :lol:
I'm okay with some girly things :chin: Don't get me wrong, I still love playing in the mud, tearing down barns, building stuff and animals and tractors and trucks, especially old Chevy trucks :chin: Anyways, I've also learned boys don't usually bite :lol:
Hope everything goes well with BB for you


----------



## NubianFan

Dru is carrying deep and low she isn't that wide, is that normal for a first freshener. Her sides stick out some but not near like I have seen pictures on here posted. but her belly hangs pretty low.


----------



## NubianFan

I just sneezed so hard it hurt my rear end, I don't think that is normal


----------



## NubianFan

Also Dru talks to her babies/baby when ever she scratches her side with her mouth, is that normal for her to do this so soon. She has been doing it a while. When she scratches her side with her mouth she does this little baaahhh at them it is just a tiny little funny baaahh.


----------



## sassykat6181

My ND doe carries low also.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> I'm real sly whether I'm cussing or not :lol:
> I'm okay with some girly things :chin: Don't get me wrong, I still love playing in the mud, tearing down barns, building stuff and animals and tractors and trucks, especially old Chevy trucks :chin: Anyways, I've also learned boys don't usually bite :lol:
> Hope everything goes well with BB for you


:lol: I enjoy that stuff alot  along with other stuff... I'm friends with a few boys, but nothing more. I've got a couple "big brothers" but that's it

Thanks... I just hope she goes soon!! She's got loose ligs, but no other signs! :hair: her udder is pretty full, but not tight at all! :hair: I'm seriously going to turn gray from this girl! :GAAH: I think the worst thing is that it's my first time, and her first time, so I don't know what to look for or if her ligs are barely gone or very gone or what :/


----------



## littlegoatgirl

NubianFan said:


> Also Dru talks to her babies/baby when ever she scratches her side with her mouth, is that normal for her to do this so soon. She has been doing it a while. When she scratches her side with her mouth she does this little baaahhh at them it is just a tiny little funny baaahh.


B does that too when she scratches her side. I think it's probably just a "don't worry I'm just scratching, y'all are okay" sort of thing. And I wouldn't worry about the low thing


----------



## Scottyhorse

I can't even move my arms above my head (or hardly at all) with out them screaming in pain. How fun. Cleaning the pens this morning was absolutely miserable.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hope you feel better soon Sydney


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Double post...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So I bought a gram scale and some gel caps from some lady on CL... I was just making some up so I can give everyone copper tomorrow.. And I found an already made one that was the right amount for one of mine lol! Worked out well lol!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Nice skyla !'

Feel better soon Sydney


----------



## nchen7

Sydney, I hope you feel better soon. never fun feeling icky, and I'm sorry you still haven't found a reason why you ache so much!

other Sydney, I hope you can find a pig soon, and that the vaccine comes back in stock. glad your goaties' feet are looking nice.

Leslie, goats, like people, carry their babies differently. and, I haven't heard my girls talking to their babies yet, but mine are a little behind yours. they don't really like me feeling for babies too often though. lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm going crazy!! Y'all remember that lady who wanted to buy the horned buckling from me??? She's really ticking me off!!


----------



## NubianFan

What is she doing now?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I just posted a new thread about it...

"I'm going crazy!!"


----------



## Frosty

Skyla you cannot go crazy I won't let you. I dusted all the goats last night. Not sure who got the most me or them. lol. I hope it helps even tho I couldn't see any mites..


----------



## Scottyhorse

Can't stick around but I just wanted to say that I am feeling much better today so far. My muscles still hurt but not as bad, and my knees or anything hasn't been bothering me yet. I'm even feeling good about myself. 

Carolina has 4 days left to day 150 and is starting to act pretty miserable! Udder still has room to fill but she is huge and moaning and groaning.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Glad you're feeling better Sydney !! Hope Carolina goes soon  how's your TB?


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## ndwarf

margaret said:


> Ndwarf you there? I need to know which doe you want for showmanship so I can wait for you to come clip her.


Emmy.


----------



## Scottyhorse

He's doing good  I'm hoping to go to a flat work lesson in May at a riding facility with him to get some good instruction and start building a foundation with him. We are hoping to take him to a farrier this week to get his hoofs trimmed. On his club foot he chipped it pretty bad. He hasn't put any weight on yet but is looking healthier. His coat, face, eyes, etc.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Today I'm taking Caramel and Lumber to their new home. :-( I'll miss those sweet little kids. :-( (My avatar has a picture of Lumber and Caramel's mom Pebbles and Caramel)

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## COgoatLover25

Scottyhorse said:


> He's doing good  I'm hoping to go to a flat work lesson in May at a riding facility with him to get some good instruction and start building a foundation with him. We are hoping to take him to a farrier this week to get his hoofs trimmed. On his club foot he chipped it pretty bad. He hasn't put any weight on yet but is looking healthier. His coat, face, eyes, etc.


That's good  how tall is he ?

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## COgoatLover25

DesertFlowerNigerians said:


> Today I'm taking Caramel and Lumber to their new home. :-( I'll miss those sweet little kids. :-( (My avatar has a picture of Lumber and Caramel's mom Pebbles and Caramel)
> 
> _________________________________________________
> 
> *Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
> http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com
> 
> Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.
> 
> ~Charisa~


Too bad they have to go  but that's biz

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Scottyhorse

cogoatlover25 said:


> that's good  how tall is he ?
> 
> Home to reg. Nubians, nigerians, and meat goats.


16.3 hh.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

COgoatLover25 said:


> Too bad they have to go  but that's biz
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


I guess. My mom keeps telling me that if I want to have goats, then I have to be used to business. :-/

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## COgoatLover25

Scottyhorse said:


> 16.3 hh.


The picture I just got in my head is priceless lol. Wanna trade for my 14hh 3 yr. old QH? Lol

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## COgoatLover25

DesertFlowerNigerians said:


> I guess. My mom keeps telling me that if I want to have goats, then I have to be used to business. :-/
> 
> _________________________________________________
> 
> *Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
> http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com
> 
> Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.
> 
> ~Charisa~


How close are you to getting your horse ?

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Close. At least when I sell kids I get the money, so I'm getting closer. 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## COgoatLover25

Cool


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm ill 
Woke up feeling like I was going to throw up, and pass out. Been throwing up since. I got the chills, my skin and bones hurt, I have a headache, and I can't stop shivering 
And I have sharp shooting pains here and there.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Feel better soon!!! 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## Emzi00

I'm sorry Lacie, I hope you feel better soon :hug:


----------



## nchen7

Lacie, sounds like you have the flu. hope you feel better.


----------



## Emzi00

See Chad? I can pull it off... :lol:


----------



## nchen7

that's some serious teasing to get that much volume! awesome look Emma. although, I think you could have used more makeup......lol


----------



## Emzi00

I felt like I was painting... on my face. :lol: I agree though


----------



## nchen7

yea, I never wear makeup. just feels so unnatural! and I always rub my eyes when I have eye stuff on, so at some point during the night I'm smudged. lol


----------



## Emzi00

I had colorful hands that day, I was sick so I was constantly rubbing my eyes :lol:


----------



## nchen7

oh that sucks. hope you're feeling better


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm dieing.... *turns into a corpse*

Emma, I think you under did it, where's the painted on brows, massive contouring, glitter, fake lashes, your hair should have been much bigger, etc? No wait, that's not the 80's, that's today :chin: :lol:
You could have definitely done more colors though!


----------



## Scottyhorse

I wear makeup. I don't really like it, but I have low self confidence most days, so I wear it :shrug:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I'm dieing.... *turns into a corpse*
> 
> Emma, I think you under did it, where's the painted on brows, massive contouring, glitter, fake lashes, your hair should have been much bigger, etc? No wait, that's not the 80's, that's today :chin: :lol:
> You could have definitely done more colors though!


If it's not good enough for you, then you can do it for me! :lol: I did what I could with what I had.


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> I wear makeup. I don't really like it, but I have low self confidence most days, so I wear it :shrug:


But.... but... you're so pretty!!


----------



## nchen7

I second that, Emma. Sydney, you are beautiful! most people have low confidence, but I guarantee you, you're more beautiful without makeup than with!

and most women don't think about this, but when you wear makeup a lot younger, you tend to get MORE lines when you're older. think about how much stretching you do to your eyelids, and there's barely any skin there!!! I know lots of women in their 30's, and some wear pounds of makeup. when they're without, they just look so old!! my friends who barely wear any or none at all look by far the best.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Aww, Sydney, you dont need to wear makeup, nobody on here that I've seen needs it! You're a beautiful girl, make up should be for special occasions, not trying to hide the real you  You shouldn't feel that you need to wear it, and you shouldn't if you don't like it :hug:
I used to wear it starting at 12 years old, but I had severe acne scars and was on medication to help prevent more of it. I felt very ugly on most days because of all the scars, so I wore makeup to hide my actual face. I hated it, and my face, but when I stopped wearing it, I felt better. I didn't want to hide anymore, I felt like it was lieing, because without it, I looked like a different person. I've had people introduce themselves to me twice, from the times I wore it and the times I didn't. 
Makeup will get you all the wrong attention anyways, you don't need to be around people who only like you for your looks. 
But the ultimate decision is up to you, if you want to wear it, go for it, if you don't want to, don't! 
My scars never went away either, they are still very much there, but I wasn't made fun of for it, all the people who weren't actually friends went away though. 
Fair weather friends aren't real friends


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

This is actually helping me a lot onder: I've been lurking around on here for about an hour and a half, im not shaking, shivering, bone cold, in pain or barfing my brains out, and haven't since I've been lurking


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> But.... but... you're so pretty!!


Thanks Emma :hug: I don't always believe that


----------



## nchen7

so, Lacie are you saying TGS is the best cure for all that ails you???


----------



## nchen7

Scottyhorse said:


> Thanks Emma :hug: I don't always believe that


we all put ourselves down for a lot of things, but mostly b/c we THINK it's true. our stupid inner voice always go to negative things. but keep TELLING yourself you're beautiful, and one day you'll believe. I have to fight this all the time, but thankfully I have a great bf who helps me see the error of my ways (in this one....most things he lets slide b/c he knows I'm right all the time. LOL).


----------



## ksalvagno

Lacie - I hope you feel better

Sydney - I hope your pain subsides for you and you definitely don't have to wear makeup all the time.

Emma - good look for you


----------



## Scottyhorse

I've got really bad acne scars too.. :yuck: But the are on my shoulders/upper back and they look sorta like freckles :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It seems to be today, Ni! :cheers:


----------



## NubianFan

Awww Emma you are so pretty under all that hairspray and makeup. How much hairspray did you use, I can literally see it in your hair LOL


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> Thanks Emma :hug: I don't always believe that


Well I definitely think so, if it counts for anything. :hug: I know what you mean though, but in all reality, what does it matter what others think? What you think is the only important thing. A bit of self confidence will do a lot of good.


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh: Thanks Karen. I'd do that more often if it didn't take so long to do! My hair is so thick, it took forever!!


----------



## NubianFan

I rarely ever wear makeup and I rarely did as a kid/teenager. People always think I am at least ten years younger than I am. I am just now getting to the point where I feel like I may have to start wearing it everyday. But I have been too lazy to actually start wearing it daily yet.


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> Awww Emma you are so pretty under all that hairspray and makeup. How much hairspray did you use, I can literally see it in your hair LOL


Aw, thanks! :lol: You don't want to know how much.... enough that I got a headache from it! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh Leslie, just don't and say you did! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

:slapfloor: Lacie, is that your view on everything? First exercise, now this.... :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

My brother just sat down at the table and just about gassed me out with his feet. They are the stinkiest things EVER! And he won't leave!!


----------



## NubianFan

well I have this rash thing on my face that I have had for over a year and my doctor doesn't know what it is and it doesn't hurt and it isn't pimples but it is just like red dots and it isn't very attractive. So makeup covers it and does make me look better, but I really do need to go to a dermatologist and find out what it actually is.


----------



## NubianFan

Oh and Emma and Lacie wanna hear something funny. (the rest of you can listen in too) I have always had a picture of what Lacie looks like in my head, and Emma you pretty much look like a younger version of what that image was.... So I guess you were meant to be her daughter LOL


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: :chin: :think: Some of the features are similar, I will say, but she doesn't have my wicked eyebrows!  :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

I have a real good idea of what Lacie looks like :chin: :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Well, as long as your husband doesn't have the same wicked eyebrows, I think I'm in the clear. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol:


----------



## Emzi00

See, Lacie, the only way your wicked eyebrows would be of importance is if it has been consistently passed along to your kids.... :chin:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It is , from them to theirs as well :ROFL: I doomed them all :lol: makes for very animated expressions though :slapfloor:


----------



## Emzi00

Must be a dominant trait then! :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## NubianFan

Now I wanna see those eyebrows.....


----------



## Emzi00

Just do some stalking.... isn't very hard..... :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

So are they more like this


----------



## NubianFan

or more like this


----------



## Emzi00

:slapfloor: Oh gosh!


----------



## Emzi00

Hey Lacie, any chance your middle name is Jane...? :shades:


----------



## nchen7

oh wow! those are some eyebrows. although, I've seen much more defined brows than that!


----------



## NubianFan

Y'all now I am sad, I was trying to put a big blue blob on a picture of myself so I could show y'all my eyebrows and I think I lost my original picture and now just have blue blob version and it was a good picture too..... Wahhhh


----------



## nchen7

ctrl+z!! and don't save!


----------



## NubianFan

I had already saved it when I realized. I thought it was saving another copy of it, not altering the original. Alas it is gone forever, because it was on from my phone and I have long since deleted it from my phone, oh well.


----------



## nchen7

awww. I'm sorry Leslie. that's always sad when a good pic of yourself goes away...


----------



## NubianFan

oh well it certainly isn't the end of the world


----------



## nchen7

def not!

I'm sleepy already. may watch some tv and pass out on the couch...


----------



## NubianFan

I want to see the Lunar eclipse but it is in the middle of the night.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh I wanna see it! I never stay awake long enough lol!


----------



## goathiker

There's going to be 4 Blood Moons this year so, maybe you'll be able to see one of the others.


----------



## NubianFan

When are they Jill, I don't know all the dates


----------



## Emzi00

Anyone want to calm down an Emma? She needs to sleep, but it's hard for her to sleep angry....


----------



## goathiker

Maybe this will help.

http://vimeo.com/30228526


----------



## NubianFan

Here is a quote for you Emma it really doesn't apply to this situation but I really like it a lot. 

"When I stand before God at the end of my life. I would hope that I would not have a single bit of talent left and could say, I used everything you gave me." Erma Bombeck


----------



## COgoatLover25

NubianFan said:


> Here is a quote for you Emma it really doesn't apply to this situation but I really like it a lot.
> 
> "When I stand before God at the end of my life. I would hope that I would not have a single bit of talent left and could say, I used everything you gave me." Erma Bombeck


That's a good quote ! :thumbsup:

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sorry Emma.. I'm no use tonight.. :/

I like that Leslie


----------



## Emzi00

goathiker said:


> Maybe this will help.


:laugh: Thank you.


----------



## Emzi00

I really like that quote Leslie.


----------



## NubianFan

I do too, it has become my new standard.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh I love that Jill!


----------



## NubianFan

well I don't think I am making this blood moon either Skyla unless I happen to wake up in the middle of the night


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm so wiped out from today I'm surprised I'm still awake lol!


----------



## goatlady1314

Ya I should probably be sleeping 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goathiker

So, the Blood Moons are every 6 lunar months starting with tonight's. The next one is 6 full moons from now and so on for this year and next.


----------



## goatlady1314

Whats blood moons?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

goatlady1314 said:


> Whats blood moons?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


Silly

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Haha what is it?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

goatlady1314 said:


> Haha what is it?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


Silly , silly

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goathiker

It's when the Earth's shadow covers the moon in a total eclipse. It turns the moon a dark bright red color.


----------



## NubianFan

A lunar eclipse where for a time the moon appears red like blood.


----------



## NubianFan

yay! lunar ecllipses


----------



## goatlady1314

Oh cool  

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I wanna see one ever so badly!


----------



## NubianFan

Night everyone.


----------



## goatlady1314

Whens it gonna happen again? 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Here's a link that says some interesting stuff about it 

http://religion.blogs.cnn.com/2014/04/14/whats-up-with-the-blood-moons-prophecies/

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'm hoping to stay up and see the moon tonight. 

I was having a joint pain free day until this evening, them my knees started killing me. So that kinda ruined my night. Some pain meds and some nice texts fixed that right up :greengrin:


----------



## nchen7

awww, hope you feel better soon Sydney.

we totally didn't make the blood moon. I've seen lunar eclipses before, so I don't feel as if I'm totally missing out. I just can't stay up quite that late...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It was real cloudy here so I just went to bed  one day I'll see one! I also want to see the northern lights too


----------



## nchen7

yes, northern lights are on the list too. Jill said there will be another one in 6 full moons from now, so there's still time!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah so pretty! I'd love to see them in person! Same with the eclipse/blood moon


----------



## nchen7

when i was in Iceland, i was chatting with this girl staying at the B&B i was staying in (this was in Aug), she said that she had a friend visiting with her in May and they were walking along the harbour in Rekjavik (the capital), and all of a sudden the northern lights popped up over the harbour. aahhh......that would have been SOOO pretty to see. she told me that northern lights happen all year round, but b/c it's so light out you can't see it in the summertime up there (it didn't get dark at all when i was there). this just means i have to go back!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Here's my pathetic picture of the blood moon :/








Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goathiker

The next blood moon is Oct. 8 at 6.25 am


----------



## COgoatLover25

Yay! Are you going to stay up for it ?


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goathiker

Maybe...


----------



## COgoatLover25

goathiker said:


> Maybe...


Me and my bros did last night. Me on TGS and him on FB lol

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Here's a better pic 








Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goathiker

Cool, I stayed up last night but just about the time half the moon was covered all the clouds blew in thick...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So pretty!

That's annoying Jill!!


----------



## Scottyhorse

I stayed up. Wasn't able to get any good pictures. A couple on my brothers ipod but you have to zoom in to see anything. I sent them to my boy friend (not boyfriend  ) because he couldn't see them where he was at. All the stars were out, and there was a breeze and it was almost magical. So pretty!


----------



## margaret

ndwarf said:


> Emmy.


Not taking Alex girls. No good.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sounds wonderful Sydney!! 


So, going to pick up my baby Munchie tonight!!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Oooh exciting!  Carolina has 3 days left. Poor thing is miserable.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Snap was due 3 days ago and is still holding out! :hair: darn goat!!


----------



## fishin816

Sweetie is so miserable right now… all she has is the chicks, screaming little bucks, and Pixie to keep her company. She is sooooo fat and wide. And still no babies… 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Exciting Skyla!  Three days left for Bear


----------



## fishin816

Is anyone gonna be at the ADGA Nationals? I am not gonna be shwoing but I will be there… I wanna say hi if any of you are there 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

I'm not. I hope in 2017 it'll be near me, it'd be fun. By then I should have some nice stock too.


----------



## fishin816

Emzi00 said:


> I'm not. I hope in 2017 it'll be near me, it'd be fun. By then I should have some nice stock too.


Ok check you off the list&#8230;

Skyla? Will you be there?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'll be at 2015 nationals.


----------



## goathiker

Scottyhorse said:


> I'll be at 2015 nationals.


So, will I.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Cool


----------



## fishin816

Scottyhorse said:


> I'll be at 2015 nationals.


Where is it at? Is it up where you guys are at?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

Yeah, it's in Oregon. I think Redmond?


----------



## Emzi00

It's so cold, it snowed this morning. Almost all of it is gone by now... not looking forward to going outside!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Not this year... A bit too far 
I am planning on going in 2016 when it's in PA


----------



## Scottyhorse

Carolina's udder is so much bigger compared to yesterday, but I can STILL pinch skin! :hair: I think she is going to hold out to her due date.


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Not this year... A bit too far
> I am planning on going in 2016 when it's in PA


Awwww&#8230; who will I see there then?!? Hmmmm&#8230;

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

I finally remembered to like your Facebook page, Cade


----------



## Emzi00

Skyla, Monday Song is on!!!!


----------



## Emzi00

And really, that's what matters.


----------



## sassykat6181

Nubianfan. Maybe it's a form of rosacea. My stepmom has it. When I was purchasing my Nustock, I read a review from a woman who used it to treat her rosacea. She said it was the only thing that cleared it up.


----------



## NubianFan

sassykat6181 said:


> Nubianfan. Maybe it's a form of rosacea. My stepmom has it. When I was purchasing my Nustock, I read a review from a woman who used it to treat her rosacea. She said it was the only thing that cleared it up.


My doctor thought it might be a form of rosacea but it really doesn't look like it to me. My nephew and my aunt have both had rosacea and neither of theirs looked like mine. But anything is worth a try I guess.


----------



## NubianFan

Emzi00 said:


> And really, that's what matters.


:lol: :ROFL:


----------



## fishin816

Scottyhorse said:


> I finally remembered to like your Facebook page, Cade


:lol:

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

I bet the beasts hate me, I need to feed them....


----------



## sassykat6181

NubianFan said:


> My doctor thought it might be a form of rosacea but it really doesn't look like it to me. My nephew and my aunt have both had rosacea and neither of theirs looked like mine. But anything is worth a try I guess.


If it's good enough for our goats it's good enough for us! Lol


----------



## ndwarf

margaret said:


> Not taking Alex girls. No good.


Ok then who else is there?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hahah!! Love that Emma!! :ROFL:

Haha!! These are good too!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So little baby jubilee is home  she's soooo sweet! I love her already!! 

Here are a few quick pics  I'll get better ones tomorrow when I feed her


----------



## NubianFan

awwww she is a cutie!


----------



## COgoatLover25

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> So little baby jubilee is home  she's soooo sweet! I love her already!!
> 
> Here are a few quick pics  I'll get better ones tomorrow when I feed her


Yay! She's cute!

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

She is so super sweet too!


----------



## goathiker

She looks sweet.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

She's just like Promise! A trouble maker that gets into everything! LOL!


----------



## COgoatLover25

You must be excited !


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yes ma'am


----------



## COgoatLover25

I would be too ! Those little ears are just so darn cute !


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

They are! And the tips are frosted lol! It's just too cute


----------



## goathiker

Does she have elf ears or gopher ears?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Gopher ears


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

She is so cute!  I wish I had a lamancha (don't tell my nigerians!!).

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## margaret

ndwarf said:


> Ok then who else is there?


Oreo, Poppy, Iris, Spruce, Sugar, Eucalyptus, Empress, Elm, Elder and Ebony.
Spruce, Elm and Elder are already clipped.


----------



## fishin816

Guess what peepsels?!?!? WHAT WHAT WHAT?!?! Guess guess guess! Yay! I am so excited! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

What is it Cade?


----------



## fishin816

Ok so quick story first. Valentine and Patchouli did not settle… so I am like… awwww nooo I wont get a kid from Fall Creek! (Short story huh?) 

Well we got an email last night… and Paris and Patchouli kidded with QUINTS!!!!! Three does and two bucks! Sooo excited! I saw Paris win her MCH at the Goat Expo… and drooled at her ever since! Woooo hoooo!!!!!! One of my reserveations filled! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

MCH/CH ASG Pixie's Paris








And Fall Creek Patchouli








YAY!!!!!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's awesome


----------



## fishin816

It is isn't it?!?!? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ndwarf

margaret said:


> Oreo, Poppy, Iris, Spruce, Sugar, Eucalyptus, Empress, Elm, Elder and Ebony.
> Spruce, Elm and Elder are already clipped.


Oreo would be great but if you want her i will have Spruce.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Buck or a doe? I think I missed that part lol

Ugh.. I have to get up  little baby Jubilee is probably ready to eat lol


----------



## margaret

ndwarf said:


> Oreo would be great but if you want her i will have Spruce.


 You can have Oreo,Spruce actually needs more work then Oreo does so I will take her.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Here is an ok pic of her.. She squirms a lot lol! So it's not the best 

And just one of her sporting her new coat


----------



## goatlady1314

Lol shes darling !!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thank you  I love her!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Now I want a lamancha...Those cute little ears 
yes no yes no yes no yes no...


----------



## goatlady1314

I have 2 lamanchas and they are naughty lol

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Scottyhorse

Carolina is going into labor. 2 days early. Is that ok? At least I think she's going into labor. She's very talkative, usually a very quiet doe. Ligs are beyond gone. She has some discharge but is not streaming. It's not amber either. She is very very tense, her eyes are just about bugging out of her head :lol: She's standing all hunched up and I think she is having small contractions. Udder is very full, thick colostrum, and she let me touch her udder without flipping out! She wants me RIGHT there with her. I think today is the day!! What do you guys think?


----------



## Scottyhorse

She's also breathing pretty fast.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well... I haven't perished, still sick as a dog, haven't thrown up in a few hours though, thank god! I felt like crawling in a hole to die...

Cute baby Skyla! 
Hopefully if she makes it, I've got a new face to show you guys.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Ooooooo exciting !!!!


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sounds like it Sydney! Good luck, and it sounds normal.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I hope you get better soon Lacie :hug:

I'm thinking today's the day, but she will probably drag it out till midnight or something :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So exciting Sydney!! Snaps ligs are finally real low!  ya know, four days late and all 

Hope you feel better soon Lacie! :hug:

And wow! You said my Munchie baby was cute!? You really must be sick!! :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Skyla, she is ADORABLE! Who is she out of?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks 

CH Longvu DM Purple Haze and *B Longvu Mac Spirit Guide


----------



## goathiker

I found a real rescue. This guy knows what's really important.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> And wow! You said my Munchie baby was cute!? You really must be sick!! :lol:


:shock: ...... :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## goathiker

I know she didn't even comment on Dex's cute doeling.


----------



## Scottyhorse

My grandma is on facebook ALL DAY watching videos, and our internet is killed at 10:50 already. :sigh:


----------



## goathiker

Wow, that's too bad. I keep getting flyers from Hughesnet to give up my broadband and go with them. Yeah, I think not...


----------



## Scottyhorse

We have hughes net. I just don't see how stupid videos and personality quizes could be so entertaining and how she can sit there ALL DAY watching them!?


----------



## goathiker

I don't know.


----------



## ksalvagno

goathiker said:


> I found a real rescue. This guy knows what's really important.


Wasn't there a movie about this? I think Schindler's List?


----------



## goathiker

Schindler was another guy actually. This one only had a couple months to work and nobody knew he had saved these children until his wife found his scrap book.


----------



## ksalvagno

Wow. That is fascinating.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> I know she didn't even comment on Dex's cute doeling.


Oh, Jill, I totally forgot! The little white one right? There was a brown one too wasnt there? I liked the white one


----------



## goathiker

Almost here

Two experimental 75% Alpines and One Experimental 50% Lamancha. My doelings for the year.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Aww, I like the two light ones 

Dex's doeling looks an awful lot like him  that'll be fun to see how they all grow up


----------



## littlegoatgirl

:wave:


----------



## Emzi00

Hey Sarah, how's B?

Glad you're still alive Lacie, and I hope you get better quickly. New face...?


----------



## Emzi00

So I'm reading this book (ew, reading, I know  ) Goat Song by Brad Kessler. The way he talks about breeding is quite hilarious :slapfloor:


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Well, I thought you'd like to know, I got my buck home today! His name is Sir Hallifer and he is a huge cottonball! I'll add pictures tomorrow! And my best friend just got her three new babies, two Nubians, Chablis and Rye, and an Alpine, Whiskey. They are so fun, and she was so excited to finally get this goat business started!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Hey Sarah, how's B?
> 
> Glad you're still alive Lacie, and I hope you get better quickly. New face...?


She's fine, just takin her sweet time :roll; trying to get as much out of this as she can :lol: but her udder did look fuller today, so hopefully she'll hurry up! :lol: night y'all


----------



## Scottyhorse

Stuck Carolina in the barn about an hour ago, going out with her now with towel, sleeping bag, snacks, etc to wait till she kids. Can't wait!  Just a couple more hours. Last year she went at midnight, it's ten here right now. Soooo excited for these kids!!!


----------



## goathiker

Yay, good luck!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Good luck!!

It's 2:24 here right now and Snap has been yelling and waking me up all night! Nothing yet though....

In past years she had been like Brook.. Wake up 6ish in the morning and yell all day before kidding lye that night


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HUGE gold and white buck kid so far...


----------



## goathiker

Wow.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

He is a big boy! Or maybe it just feels like it after Ellie's boy lol!


----------



## goathiker

Was that it?


----------



## goathiker

Ah, just read your kidding thread. A nice buck is okay


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah.. I hate buck kids though! Lol! They aren't very smart! And they never want help latching on.. He sucked my finger but won't let me help with the teat 

Good thing is, he is sold with his mama


----------



## Scottyhorse

Okay, need a little help. Fell asleep out in the barn, woke up and she had a really long string of amber goo. This was about 15 mins ago and I assume she has been laying down with this for longer. Still no contractions yet... She doesn't seem stressed, but I'm worried that maybe the kids are tangled or something so she doesn't want to push? Or is everything fine and I'm just being a worry wort? Going out to the barn but I will be back up in 15-20 mins if everything is going okay to check in and see if anyone has replied...


----------



## Scottyhorse

More amber goo, no contractions yet...


----------



## nchen7

Sydney, have you gone in to check?

Congrats Skyla on the buckling!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I was gonna suggest that as well Sydney.. But, chances are, with no contractions, she's just not quite ready. But going in won't hurt her any  and better safe then sorry 

And thanks Ni


----------



## sassykat6181

The only good thing about these COLD mornings is.....I can leave the kids on Luna so I don't have to freeze milking her


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Must be nice 
All my kids are leaving today.. (Besides the two little ones)


----------



## sassykat6181

Two are leaving May 11th, keeping the doeling. 9 does still to kid from April 24- end of June


----------



## Scottyhorse

Well, Carolina finally started real labor and contractions at 4. She delivered TWO DOELINGS! One is black and white, in badly need of some BoSe, her poor back legs don't look great. She is already improving though, so I think she just needs some BoSe and time. The second born is gold and white, very cute. I had to reposition her, my first time doing that!  Luckily it wasn't too bad, I just needed to pull her legs forward. Couldn't grab the other, but she came out with some pushing and pulling  I'll upload pictures later. Not sure which will be retained yet.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Congrats Skyla and Sydney! 

Yes Emma, when I feel giddy enough to get my scary self outside again, I'll send ya a picture of her 

This is I think the worst flu I've ever had! I would rather be dealing with the pain of my body and skull about to explode (my last flu thing) than deal with this horrid one! :tears:  
I'll live though, I think :chin:


----------



## Emzi00

Justin got the crap beat out of him by an upper classman today, dang.


----------



## NubianFan

Well that stinks Emma. But perfect time to show sympathy.


----------



## Emzi00

He left before lunch, he hurt so bad. He was all bloodied up and had a black eye.


----------



## kccjer

Chad...it's all your fault. I really want this guy...problem is he's a buck. If he were a doe he'd be coming home with me. He's a sweetheart and I smell like buck now. Lol


----------



## NubianFan

Do you have any idea what started it or why it happened?


----------



## NubianFan

Nice horns


----------



## Emzi00

Not really sure, but Justin said the other guy started it. He's not in trouble because he didn't fight back, just took it, but the other guy is supposed to be expelled.


----------



## nchen7

*shudder* I hate seeing fights. Emma, hope Justin is ok.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ok, Emma, what you need to do is freeze a water bottle, put it in a sock..... find said upperclassmen......  makes a nice weapon of mass destruction :lol:

No, don't do that, you'd get expelled too, don't listen to anything i say!
That sucks though, poor guy :/


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Crap... forgot to take that picture while I was outside briefly. ...


----------



## Emzi00

I hate seeing fights too, that guy's lucky I wasn't there to see it... he'd have gotten his butt whooped by a girl.  :lol: I hope he's okay too, he wouldn't really say.

:ROFL: Oh gosh Lacie!!! :slapfloor: I might possibly not maybe listen to you. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:shocked: Well that totally didn't wrap around my tired brain! :slapfloor: But whether or not you use said information, I was never here.... don't tell me if you do, the less I know, the better  :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

Pfft... it's not like I tell you stuff anyways...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

*slow clap....indeed* And that's how you play that game... :shades:


----------



## Emzi00

:lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Subject change! :lol:

So Babette is up to almost 1.5 gallons a day with the little spunky prancing dancer legs nursing full time :ROFL:

And Clarice.... well, she's not very impressive, 1 gallon a day with the kid on her. However, its a nice show udder


----------



## kccjer

He's the only thing that was worth looking at at the sale today. And he was a sweetie! Wanted scratched...you quit scratching, he'd butt the fence....you'd scratch. He was a big ol baby! Too bad he was a HE. LOL And soft...OMG...he was so soft. And the horns were pretty awesome! I wouldn't even have stopped to look except for Chad's pics of the babies he's looking at. LOL


----------



## Emzi00

A gallon with a kid on her certainly isn't bad, not as much as Moon or Babette, but especially compared to some I've seen, that's nice.


----------



## Emzi00

We're going to get Bear tomorrow morning. We finally have some green grass, so I'll be sure to get some good pictures.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I suppose  very fleshy udder, she did not get the good milky genes from Snapple, and that is apparent! :lol: When she is fully bagged, the floor of her udder is a bit past the hocks, so it looks H U G E, then you milk her to get a bit over 2qts... :hair: 
At least with Peeps, when you milked her, 95% of that udder was milk! Clarice, not so much :lol: but hey, at least her attachments are still good, she's a good mom, and she's still kidding just fine


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> We're going to get Bear tomorrow morning. We finally have some green grass, so I'll be sure to get some good pictures.


Of Bear or the grass? :lol:

Cool, that'll be exciting  And speaking of grass.....


----------



## Scottyhorse

Aw, I hope Justin gets better soon. 

Here are some pictures of the babiesssss  Can't tell which one I am going to retain do to the fact they are very wobbly and to judge their conformation now would be a poor decision :lol: So I am going to wait a few days. 

The birth went well, I had to pull both of them though. The gold does' front legs weren't forward enough so I had to go find a leg to pull her out by. She came out fairly quickly, she is just larger framed and wasn't positioned right so Carolina was having a hard time getting her out. Labor was a bit slow on the first doe kid, but I think that was because it was the first one born and she wasn't as stretched as she was for the second. They are nursing well, the black and white does' legs are getting better, and are already very friendly  Carolina's udder is much much smaller than last night, and their bellies are nice and full


----------



## Emzi00

Both  Bear in the grass.... their pen is too muddy for me to take pictures there.... I'll be sure to get you some fancy crappy phone pictures... 

Grass??? NO.


----------



## kccjer

Sydney....it's going to be too hard to choose. You should keep both! hahaha


----------



## Emzi00

Keep both. :greengrin:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, the pictures of the blk & wht one are creeping me out for some reason, but the gold one is is so cute and innocent looking! 
I will withhold judgement on the second until such a time occurs that there are more flattering photo's posted to the forum  :lol: glad all is good with them all though


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well I'm gonna go hobble out the door and play with the new brown and white baby here  get a picture of two for you guys, so you can all be jealous of the cuteness :greengrin:


----------



## Scottyhorse

:slapfloor: Lacie, I couldn't get any good pics of the b/w one. She's got some birthing goo crusted on her in a few places so that's why she looks creepy... I will clean her off and get some pictures of her set up tomorrow. Maybe tonight. 

I wish I could keep both, and if I didn't need the money from one of them for a new buck I would!


----------



## nchen7

Sydney, it'll be so hard to pick! they're both sooo cute!!!

Lacie, hope you feel better. can't wait for more pictures of the cuteness!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> Not really sure, but Justin said the other guy started it. He's not in trouble because he didn't fight back, just took it, but the other guy is supposed to be expelled.


Who's Justin ?

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emma's boyfriend.


----------



## NubianFan

Emma has a boyfriend, Emma has a boyfriend.... LOL sorry couldn't help myself.


----------



## Emzi00

Thanks Leslie, my family just got done teasing me....


----------



## Emzi00

Meanwhile in California.... I think Lacie is freaking out a bit.... I'll just stop texting her now.... :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Oh, my brothers name is Justin too !


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Emzi00

My best friend's boyfriend's name is Justin too..... it gets confusing.... :lol: I always tell her I have the better looking one


----------



## fishin816

Scottyhorse said:


> Well, Carolina finally started real labor and contractions at 4. She delivered TWO DOELINGS! One is black and white, in badly need of some BoSe, her poor back legs don't look great. She is already improving though, so I think she just needs some BoSe and time. The second born is gold and white, very cute. I had to reposition her, my first time doing that!  Luckily it wasn't too bad, I just needed to pull her legs forward. Couldn't grab the other, but she came out with some pushing and pulling  I'll upload pictures later. Not sure which will be retained yet.


WOOO HOOO!!! That is amazing Sydney&#8230; lets hope Cocoa and Stardust do the same for me

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Yep, two doelings is pretty nice.

My oldest son's name is Justin too. 

Oh, and the younger one is available again. His girl friend's family was not okay with her marrying a white boy...


----------



## Scottyhorse

Really? That's too bad... :/


----------



## Scottyhorse

fishin816 said:


> WOOO HOOO!!! That is amazing Sydney&#8230; lets hope Cocoa and Stardust do the same for me
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Thanks Cade!


----------



## fishin816

Scottyhorse said:


> Thanks Cade!


I would keep the gold one. Just my two cents. 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Well, Sir Hallifer is home, and is doing good. Especially in his current, not so ideal housing situation....


----------



## Scottyhorse

Kinda thinking about it, but I can't judge the black and white one fairly yet since her legs are still wonky.


----------



## fishin816

SMB_GoatHerd said:


> Well, Sir Hallifer is home, and is doing good. Especially in his current, not so ideal housing situation....


Is he an amazing buck? I know nothing about boers but he looks pretty 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

Nice buck Sydney  Kinda feels weird calling another person Sydney.... :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

If the cuteness doesn't post, Emma post it for me please? All my other devices are at the other end of the house, and I just journeyed to the pasture and back from checking on the last mare to foal (no baby yet, I'll have to bring her up tonight though, she's close)
And I had to find Screwy Roo because she went rogue on me out there again :GAAH:
AND this talking phone is freaking me out! *sniffle*


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh good, it posted, alright then


----------



## Emzi00

That's a shame Jill... I don't get why some people think like that. Love is love, regardless of what color your skin is.


----------



## kccjer

OH! How sweet!!!! Love baby horses!! We're going to get Lizzie's QH mare bred this year, I think. Found a nicely bred stud....

On another note. Hubby found a FOX in the goat pen!!! Ack!! It has a den out there in the old silage pit.


----------



## Emzi00

So is Cuteness a boy or girl?


----------



## ksalvagno

Congrats on the cuties, Sydney.

Nice looking buck, Sydney.

That is too much cuteness, Lacie. Hope you are feeling better.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Didn't filter all the way back yet, but that's a shame Jill, I don't see what it matters to them, if they both love each other, but I guess people will be people.

Thanks guys! Little filly  I have to get some new pictures of the other baby too, she's getting huge, and is going to look an awful lot like her grandma.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Thanks Karen, I am feeling a bit better, my stomach finally seems to be settling down ray:

I want to breed a couple of my qh mares this year to a really nice stud, haven't found one I like that will keep the body style though. 
My QH girls are from the ancient foundation stock


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

fishin816 said:


> Is he an amazing buck? I know nothing about boers but he looks pretty
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


He is a nice buck, I do believe. Certianly not the best, but we'll find out..  He's only 6 months old yet. I may or may not show him... Who knows...


----------



## Emzi00

I hope they have a buck show in Michigan next year, that'd be really great.


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

I need to find out more about shows, but it's my dream to show in big breeding stock shows.


----------



## Emzi00

Someday I want to show at Nationals and actually be competitive, I think that's my dream...


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Emzi00 said:


> Someday I want to show at Nationals and actually be competitive, I think that's my dream...


I know what you mean!


----------



## nchen7

goathiker said:


> Oh, and the younger one is available again. His girl friend's family was not okay with her marrying a white boy...


that's sad. there are so many people who aren't ok with interracial couplings. love is love, and at the end of the day, it doesn't really matter. plus, mixed babies are always so good looking......

Lacie, glad you're feeling better. that is a lot of cuteness! figured out names for your E or B bucklings yet?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Thanks Ni 

Well, no real names, just the registered names for the dairy bucks. I still need D names for the boer bucks though.


----------



## nchen7

who's momma and dad?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

For the boer kids, Hyacinth was the mom, and the buck was named Five-star, a son of G-Force.


----------



## Emzi00

I could think of a few, but they wouldn't be very friendly or appropriate. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol:


----------



## goathiker

You know, I think I'm just a happy. He needs a good country woman who can keep him in line a bit and have the gumption to be a Marine wife. This girl wouldn't have been happy after a while.


----------



## kccjer

goathiker said:


> You know, I think I'm just a happy. He needs a good country woman who can keep him in line a bit and have the gumption to be a Marine wife. This girl wouldn't have been happy after a while.


Being a military spouse takes someone pretty special...especially a marine.


----------



## goathiker

Well, the LaMancha doeling is definitely Dex's daughter. Walked outside an hour ago and she was gone, just no where in the doe pen. I finally found her. She had gotten through the fence somehow and found an old rabbit nest box in the scrap wood pile. Little snot was curled up in there all nice and cozy. Now that I'm done having my heart attack, it's kind of funny. Going to have to watch her.


----------



## nchen7

Deluxe? Dynamite? why is it so hard to think of names?


----------



## nchen7

Jill, I think it's high time you put a loud bell on Dex and his daughter, or GPS device so you can track their whereabouts.


----------



## Emzi00

Nah, for the doeling, just tie a balloon to her....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:laugh: a balloon would work hehe


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Hey I'm still alive!!! :dance:


----------



## goatlady1314

COgoatLover25 said:


> How do you guys think I look to go to a 4-H meeting?


You look great!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

goatlady1314 said:


> You look great!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


Thanks 

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Barn Update! All done! The floor is 3inch gravel, lime, and then 4 or more inches of sand on top. We will be adding straw as well. Just waiting on the electric and plumbing so we can bring our kiddos home!


----------



## Chadwick

Super nice!


----------



## Emzi00

Looks great!


----------



## Chadwick

These are the two we liked best


----------



## Chadwick

One other too that didn't get a pic


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Looks great! 
If you don't mind me asking, what all did it cost? And how big is it?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Those are some really cute babies, Chad! That picture makes me smile, you are so happy with that little red baby, I really hope you can get her!  gonna be a long wait!


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah I know, I wanted to show Megan the babies too! They are making my crazy!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I have a feeling you'd be like me and never leave the house when there's babies about :lol:


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

OMW they are sooooo cute and fluffy!! AHHH!! haha I love the brown one...soooo sweet...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So....how soft are they?


----------



## Chadwick

The brown one was love at first sight! She was hunched though, but had such soft loving eyes!

My job is where I live, so I can't leave for much time....... Babies will not help! I hardly leave this 100 acres as it is!


----------



## Chadwick

They are silk! And the tiny smooth hooves oh my!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh wow! 100 acres, that's awesome! 

I'll have to find an angora baby somewhere and find out some day, all I've got that's close to that is the boer babies, they feel like soft baby blankets


----------



## Chadwick

Megan what is the square footage of barn, that thing looks huge!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Barn looks great!!  what's the inside look like?!

Chad they are adorable!!  
When are you going to bring babies home?

Ok all.. I'm so beyond wiped out from this week! In headed to bed! Night y'all!


----------



## Emzi00

I could probably send you an angora baby sometime Lacie, I have a person. :shades: I have some pictures somewhere....


----------



## Chadwick

100 acre Girl Scout camp.

Don't see a baby angora unless you are ready, they are impossible to walk away from!


----------



## Emzi00

I think it's quite possible when the things are wild and nasty looking...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:laugh: I dont know, I can be pretty cold hearted when I need to be! :lol:


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

I will get pics of the inside maybe tomorrow if it stops raining lol. There is a tack room, feed room, wash room, and three stalls that haven't been made into stalls yet. In other words it's just all open on the stall side of the barn. I don't know the exact square feet but it's 36 by 36. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Alright, I gave you all a week to notice my new avatar line :sigh:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Jill, you've been PMed by me lol


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## COgoatLover25

goathiker said:


> Alright, I gave you all a week to notice my new avatar line :sigh:


You mean the "Yep, I bit off his ears"
Line? That's hilarious!

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

:O Jill that is violent!!lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

goathiker said:


> Alright, I gave you all a week to notice my new avatar line :sigh:


I saw it a while back, but I just thought I hadn't seen it before and it had been there all along LOL :scratch:


----------



## Scottyhorse

I saw it when you changed it! :lol:

Got back from my presentation competition a while ago, got a blue ribbon and $10 for talking about Damascus goats for 5 mins  

The little black and white doelings back legs are straightening out. Her pasterns look better and she can walk easier, though they are still bowing in... I think in a few days she will be back to normal


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

What're you'll talk'in 'bout? 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## goathiker

That's good Sydney, she'll be fine in a week or so.

Barbara Gene's girl is going to be a Lavender two tone chamoisee.


----------



## goathiker

DesertFlowerNigerians said:


> What're you'll talk'in 'bout?


I'm just talking about random stuff in between reading my book.


----------



## NyGoatMom

She is beautiful Jill


----------



## nchen7

Jill what beautiful colouring!

I was at the Ag show in Toronto last year, they had a petting zoo. of course I had to go (there were sooo many goats!). there was the cutest little boer there who had the SOFTEST fur!!!! it felt like cashmere!!! I wanted to take her home and cuddle with her all day! love little softies.....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> Alright, I gave you all a week to notice my new avatar line :sigh:


In my defense, I'm always on the app so I can't see it!


----------



## nchen7

Megan, that barn is beautiful! can't wait to see the inside.


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

nchen7 said:


> Jill what beautiful colouring!
> 
> I was at the Ag show in Toronto last year, they had a petting zoo. of course I had to go (there were sooo many goats!). there was the cutest little boer there who had the SOFTEST fur!!!! it felt like cashmere!!! I wanted to take her home and cuddle with her all day! love little softies.....


Ni, the Boer buck I just brought home is literally the softest goat I've ever pet. He has like an inch and a half of fuzz on him. He's like a giant marshmallow... :laugh:


----------



## nchen7

oh man. SOOO soft and fuzzy!! unless he smelled like buck, I would probably snuggle with him all the time.


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

nchen7 said:


> oh man. SOOO soft and fuzzy!! unless he smelled like buck, I would probably snuggle with him all the time.


Nope, he doesn't smell Yet. He's six months old yet, and he's staying AWAY from my ladies. I'm not taking any chances. Him and Idzi are staying on the other side of the barn to prevent any accidents. I don't want kids born at the wrong time..


----------



## nchen7

oh, so he's PERFECT for snuggling with!


----------



## fishin816

Hi everyone! Sweetie has lost her ligaments, leaking discharge, and bagging up more today. It will be by tomorrow afternoon


----------



## Scottyhorse

Carolina had the babies smooshed between her and the hay bales this morning when I went out there. They were all sleeping and Oh so cute


----------



## Emzi00

Bear's home!


----------



## fishin816

Emzi00 said:


> Bear's home!


Yay!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

I cut my arms up tackling him, stupid trees got in my way....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Whoo! Do we get pics of the handsome dude??


----------



## Emzi00

Yes 
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f193/new-buckling-165786/#post1684664


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yay!


----------



## Scottyhorse

I am in a good mood despite the fact I have to take a geography unit test.


----------



## goathiker

Spring is officially here. I have Poison Ivy all over my back.


----------



## nchen7

Jill, dislike! any jewelweed around to help?


----------



## goathiker

I have Plantain, Comfrey, and Burrdock. It'll heal up fast. I'll set Genie out on it and drink a quart of her milk.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Anyone know anything to help with milk let down? Snap doesn't seem to have a whole lot... I want to make sure she comes into full milk.. As she is sold.. And I want to make sure she has enough to feed her kid (it seems like it so far though  )


----------



## ksalvagno

Get one of the lactating herbal mixes.


----------



## nchen7

Skyla, try a mix of fenugreek, fennel and dill, equal parts. if you can't find one or the other, it's ok. red raspberry leaves are also good. 

I just made the most delicious virgin pina colada - home grown pineapples (they're tiny) and home made coconut cream from our backyard coconuts. I don't think I can have any other kind of pina colada again.....


----------



## NyGoatMom

How big are homegrown pineapples?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks guy  

Ni, do those have to be dried?
I have ground fennel and dill weed..


----------



## goathiker

Oh, that reminds me Skyla, I owe you a box of sun dried wild blackberry leaves for soft stools. I'll get on that while the leaves are young. Later I can get you a bunch of rose hips for Vitamin C.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That would be so awesome Jill!  
Let me know when you need my address  and I'll be happy to pay you for them and shipping


----------



## Emzi00

Hey Skyla, have you heard anything from Sarah about BB?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah she texted me this afternoon... She kidded


----------



## Emzi00

With?!?!?!?! And how could you not say something sooner?!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! Well I didn't know if she wanted to be the one who posted it... Lol! If she gets mad at me it's your fault!  

A single buck


----------



## goathiker

Hey Sydney!!! The boys are 5 1/2 weeks old.

Nacoma is 38 1/4 lbs.
Gitli is 34 1/2 lbs.

They haven't had any grain yet, just milk, alfalfa, and browse.


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> LOL! Well I didn't know if she wanted to be the one who posted it... Lol! If she gets mad at me it's your fault!
> 
> A single buck


Okay, I take full blame. But, then if she sells the buckling, and has nothing to keep, she'll have money to buy another doe.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol!

That is true!

Ugg! I had a tick crawling on me and now I feel like I have them all over *shudder*


----------



## nchen7

Stephanie, the soil here isn't ideal for pineapples, and the plants are young, so ours is about the size of a fist. They're delicious though!

Skyla, I feed mine dried, but fresh would work too I think...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> Hey Sydney!!! The boys are 5 1/2 weeks old.
> 
> Nacoma is 38 1/4 lbs.
> Gitli is 34 1/2 lbs.
> 
> They haven't had any grain yet, just milk, alfalfa, and browse.


:doh: You just reminded me I forgot to weigh mine...

Anyway, yours are growing nicely  I have a creeping suspicion that Babette's buck will be bigger than Moon's :chin:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nchen7 said:


> Stephanie, the soil here isn't ideal for pineapples, and the plants are young, so ours is about the size of a fist. They're delicious though!
> 
> Skyla, I feed mine dried, but fresh would work too I think...


Ok, that's what I have is dried..

How much should I give her a day? Like a tsp at each feeding? 
I don't have much... And am so broke right now I don't know when I would be able to get any herbal mixes or such things right now.. :/


----------



## goathiker

Another bit of good news. Crystal udder has almost completely healed up and she's feeding one of her bucklings again. She still has a leak in one side I'm a little worried won't ever close completely but, it's tiny and could probably be recut and stitched. 
Her breeder is going to take her back and try breeding her next year.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Good news Jill!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That's nice Jill  is her teat leaking from one of the sores or something? :scratch:

I think I'm almost all better now! :stars: Not throwing up, my stomach has for the most part, settled, and my fever and odd pains are gone


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Hey y'all  thought I'd share my neighbors cute lamancha/boer. She is in awful condition but shucks I love her. She is so sweet! Still has diarrhea pretty bad...it's like black  we've christened her Beauty lol 















Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

It was a sore Lacie but, I think it healed open, like a piercing. Like I said, it's tiny and a vet could make a little tuck to close it.


----------



## Scottyhorse

The black and white doelings legs are almost all better


----------



## goathiker

That's great!


----------



## ksalvagno

Good news about Crystal, Jill.

Great news about your doeling, Sydney.

Glad you are feeling better, Lacie.


----------



## COgoatLover25

What do you guys think about this 7yr old ND doe ?


----------



## goathiker

She toes out on all four. I don't like her topline. The rest of her looks pretty good. I love her neck.


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Piggies are home!


----------



## Scottyhorse

She looks tall to me.... :chin:


----------



## Scottyhorse

I just have to say... I am a lucky girl  If anyone wants more details, PM me  Or I can put some on here...


----------



## goathiker

Did you see the weights on the pack boys?


----------



## Scottyhorse

I did not. What are they?


----------



## goathiker

goathiker said:


> Hey Sydney!!! The boys are 5 1/2 weeks old.
> 
> Nacoma is 38 1/4 lbs.
> Gitli is 34 1/2 lbs.
> 
> They haven't had any grain yet, just milk, alfalfa, and browse.


Just to make it easy


----------



## Scottyhorse

Wow! They are so big!!!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Here is a terrible picture of the gold doe kid, she is already setting herself up!  She's going to mature very nice.







It's hard to get a picture that sort if shows their conformation since they're hoping around so much!


----------



## Scottyhorse

This was Carolina a couple hours before delivery :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, they are going to be nice big pack goats. They are so sweet. They LOVE to be scratched and come lay in my lap if I sit down out in their pen. I'll get you some updated pics tomorrow, it's been a busy couple of weeks here.


----------



## goathiker

Hm, I actually see something I don't like about the gold kid. Can I see the Black and white one tomorrow?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Yeah, I'm going to have someone help me get some good pictures of both tomorrow. 

So far for names, I am thinking South of France, or South of the Border for one of them, since Carolina's registered name is South Carolina. Since this is her last kidding, maybe something about that? I'm not sure. 

I am going to go to bed. The happy awakeness is wearing off and I'm getting tired. 

Goodnight Jill


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Yeah, they are going to be nice big pack goats. They are so sweet. They LOVE to be scratched and come lay in my lap if I sit down out in their pen. I'll get you some updated pics tomorrow, it's been a busy couple of weeks here.


Cool! Excited to see new pictures of them


----------



## goathiker

G'Night SYdney. Um, south of the border is Mexico around here


----------



## COgoatLover25

Good morning everyone !


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Emzi00

Well, I think I finally got the burnt hair and flesh smell off from me...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol! Gotta love that!


----------



## nchen7

Skyla, sorry for falling asleep on you... Molly's website sayd 1-2 tbsp daily for goats. 1 tsp may work since u have nigis. Next time you guys go grocery shopping, look in the spice aisle. U may find it for cheap...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok thanks  i gave her 1/2 a tsp of each to start with.. She wasn't thrilled with them lol!

The lady who is buying her said she could send me some too  (she is a lactation consultant so has some on hand that she uses  )


----------



## COgoatLover25

What do you guys think of this ND buck ?








Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## nchen7

that's awesome Skyla!


----------



## Scottyhorse

I just found a picture of me coming home from camp in the 5th grade. Boy, was I ever cute :slapfloor:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Scottyhorse said:


> I just found a picture of me coming home from camp in the 5th grade. Boy, was I ever cute :slapfloor:


You should post it ! Lol

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Meet Flynn Ryder, born yesterday morning







He's a big boy, 10.5 lbs! Very adventurous and curious and really cute!

I'm disappointed I just got the single buckling... But hey. We have an adorable baby


----------



## Scottyhorse

In all my 5th grade glory  :slapfloor:
Lets just say I have matured much more since that! :ROFL:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Sarah! He's so handsome!! Congrats!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nchen7 said:


> that's awesome Skyla!


Yah it's really nice of her 

LOL Sydney!

And congrats Sarah! He's adorable!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Lol Sydney! And thanks guys!


----------



## fishin816

COgoatLover25 said:


> What do you guys think about this 7yr old ND doe ?


Ehhhhh shes okay. Just not really my style of goats&#8230;

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> Ehhhhh shes okay. Just not really my style of goats&#8230;
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


My thoughts exactly lol


----------



## fishin816

COgoatLover25 said:


> What do you guys think of this ND buck ?
> View attachment 64902
> 
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


He is a nice buck, he just doesnt WOW me, wouldn't be my first choice. Just my two cents

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

He is too cute Sarah!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> He is too cute Sarah!!


Thanks Em same to u for bear!!


----------



## Scottyhorse

My nose just loves to bleed... :eyeroll:


----------



## nchen7

oh no! why??


----------



## Emzi00

OH! Sarah! The catalog/form thing for the show at MSU just came out. Hope you can make it, I'll be bringing at least Billie, so I'll be there. 
http://4h.msue.msu.edu/events/event/state_4_h_goat_show1


----------



## Scottyhorse

nchen7 said:


> oh no! why??


It hates me. My friend said I need to be featured in Ripley's Believe It Or Not because it has a mind of its own :lol:


----------



## nchen7

that's no good. I used to have bloody noses, but haven't in a while. they always feel so weird.....


----------



## COgoatLover25

What about this ND doe?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Looks like he could use some more angulation and a better brisket, but a pretty doe


----------



## Scottyhorse

I like her better than the first doe!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey Ni, 
Should I be giving 1tsp of each herb, or one tsp of them mixed?(ie 1/2tsp of the two)


----------



## COgoatLover25

Scottyhorse said:


> I like her better than the first doe!


Me too...way better! Here's her grandams udder


----------



## Scottyhorse

Beau Nita is a doe to admire  I've wanted a grand kid out of her for sometime...


----------



## COgoatLover25

Scottyhorse said:


> Beau Nita is a doe to admire  I've wanted a grand kid out of her for sometime...


I know me too


----------



## fishin816

I like Beau-Nita as well. I really love her sister… SGCH/ARMCH NC PromisedLand Rain Beau ++****,,,,, (milk awards). 

Isnt BeauNita still living? I think she is in Vermont 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

This was the main reason I was so happy last night  He also sent me some other really sweet texts... 









(Grace is my middle name if you hadn't noticed)


----------



## fishin816

Scottyhorse said:


> This was the main reason I was so happy last night  He also sent me some other really sweet texts...
> 
> View attachment 64980
> 
> 
> (Grace is my middle name if you hadn't noticed)


Blehhh&#8230; lol

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

fishin816 said:


> I like Beau-Nita as well. I really love her sister&#8230; SGCH/ARMCH NC PromisedLand Rain Beau ++****,,,,, (milk awards).
> 
> Isnt BeauNita still living? I think she is in Vermont
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


I thought she had passed, but I'm not sure. Rain Beau is very nice as well


----------



## Scottyhorse

fishin816 said:


> Blehhh&#8230; lol
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Oh whatever


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Awwww Sydney!!!! I'm jealous lol... 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> This was the main reason I was so happy last night  He also sent me some other really sweet texts...
> 
> View attachment 64980
> 
> 
> (Grace is my middle name if you hadn't noticed)


Awes! Too cute!!

And you said?!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

fishin816 said:


> I like Beau-Nita as well. I really love her sister&#8230; SGCH/ARMCH NC PromisedLand Rain Beau ++****,,,,, (milk awards).
> 
> Isnt BeauNita still living? I think she is in Vermont
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Cade she is at Willow Moon farm on VT


----------



## fishin816

I like this doe in the Lost Valley herd








But the buck pen is quite overflowing now&#8230; so I will not be getting her buck kid from this year&#8230;

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

Yes of course!! :greengrin: 

If anyone wants more info I'll PM you..


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Cade she is at Willow Moon farm on VT


I knew she was somewhere in Vermont! I should snatch up a kid!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> Yes of course!! :greengrin:
> 
> If anyone wants more info I'll PM you..


Mememe!!!  lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

fishin816 said:


> I knew she was somewhere in Vermont! I should snatch up a kid!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


A friend of mine just sold her yearling doe kid out of her..


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Mememe!!!  lol!


:laugh: Okay, I'll PM you


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yippee! Lol!


----------



## fishin816

Oh and it is officialy confirmed! I will be getting a kid from Paris at Fall Creek! I was goung to get one from Cinnamon, but the other person already had a reservation on a Cinnamon kid… but… Paris is a Cinnamon granddaughter, and the buck she is bred to is a grandson. So Cinnamons good traits will multiply. What do you guys think of Paris? 


Sweetie is in labor right now! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

here is Paris

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Rear udder pic?

She is pretty nice.. I don't LOVE her, but I don't hate her either 

Are you getting a buck or a doe?

Ok.. Bed time for me


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Rear udder pic?
> 
> She is pretty nice.. I don't LOVE her, but I don't hate her either
> 
> Are you getting a buck or a doe?
> 
> Ok.. Bed time for me


I am getting a doe from her 
Here is her rear udder






only thing I don't really like is that it could have a stronger medial&#8230; thoughts?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Scottyhorse said:


> Yes of course!! :greengrin:
> 
> If anyone wants more info I'll PM you..


Sydney across the country wants to know!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I also think better rear udder height.. And yes, the MSL.. She's a nice doe over all


----------



## COgoatLover25

Goodnight everyone 

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats


----------



## Scottyhorse

Skyla read my PM before you go to bed!

Sydney, I'll PM you too :laugh:


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I also think better rear udder height.. And yes, the MSL.. She's a nice doe over all


The buck she is bred to is full of amazing udders. Here are the udders behind him







Cinnamon







Spice







Nutmeg (full sister)

and also a lot of Gay Mor and Lost Valley&#8230; so the kids udders should be promising

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I got it!  Eeeppp!!  so exciting!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

The first udder has wingy teats.. (I guess I just have a pet peeve of that due to my girls having that problem.. Lol! But those get to me  )
And I don't really like the second one... Just not my style..
The third one is pretty nice.. Height could be a tad better.. But I think I like that one the most..


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> The first udder has wingy teats.. (I guess I just have a pet peeve of that due to my girls having that problem.. Lol! But those get to me  )
> And I don't really like the second one... Just not my style..
> The third one is pretty nice.. Height could be a tad better.. But I think I like that one the most..


Spice, the second one is one of the best udders I have personally seen on a Nigerian. But that is my two cents

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

We all like different styles.. I PERSONALLY do not like it. That is my opinion, and you have yours. I'm not trying to talk you out if getting this kid by any means! You just asked for our opinions, so I gave you mine.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Agreed with Skyla, not in love with any of them.


----------



## fishin816

Now I dont know what to say if you this doesnt meet your guys standards! LOL!






Rain-Beau&#8230; such a lovely doe&#8230;

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Like I have said before, I don't really like PromisedLand animals  
She is one of the few that I can 'tolerate'(not the right word but my brain is fried at this point) though.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok really going to bed now.. I don't feel all that good...


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Like I have said before, I don't really like PromisedLand animals
> She is one of the few that I can tolerate though.


What is wrong with you people tonight?!? Lol! Just kidding.

Ok I need to go to bed now&#8230; my Dad is one baby watch with Sweetie. She will most definetly have them by morning!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

fishin816 said:


> Oh and it is officialy confirmed! I will be getting a kid from Paris at Fall Creek! I was goung to get one from Cinnamon, but the other person already had a reservation on a Cinnamon kid&#8230; but&#8230; Paris is a Cinnamon granddaughter, and the buck she is bred to is a grandson. So Cinnamons good traits will multiply. What do you guys think of Paris?
> 
> Sweetie is in labor right now!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


How is your doe?? Please post pics once the kid(s) are born!!!! and Paris is lovely

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Hello earthlings!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hello Rock!


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

KIDS!!! TWINS!! Lilly decided to have her doeling and buckling while we were at church tonight. Silly girl. Both kids are doing well and nursing. I've named the doeling Cookies n Cream, but I need help naming the buckling. I'll post pics in the morning! KIDS!!!  :-D 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Yay!!!! I can't wait to see the kids!! since you are naming the girl a cookie you should name the boy nutter butter!! haha 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Whoo!! Congrats!!


----------



## fishin816

Congrats! 

Sweetie is now doing nothing… nit even acting like she is in labor! Driving me nuts! 

Happy Easter everyone! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Lol,Looks like Sweety has tricked you Cade ! Happy Easter Everyone! Congrats on the new baby goats Charisa !


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## ThreeHavens

Happy Easter, everyone!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Happiest Easter everyone!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Happy Easter everyone! :stars: :greengrin:

This means another food coma for me if I can stomach it :cake:


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> Skyla read my PM before you go to bed!
> 
> Sydney, I'll PM you too :laugh:


Hey!! Just because I wasn't awake doesn't mean that you can leave me out!


----------



## Emzi00

fishin816 said:


> Now I dont know what to say if you this doesnt meet your guys standards! LOL!
> View attachment 64990
> Rain-Beau&#8230; such a lovely doe&#8230;
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


She toes out a touch in the rear legs...


----------



## Emzi00

Happy Easter everyone! :stars:


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Thanks for all the congrats, guys!  I'll post pics in a few hours.

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> Hey!! Just because I wasn't awake doesn't mean that you can leave me out!


I'll PM you too, don't you worry Emma!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Happy Easter guys


----------



## NubianFan

Happy EASTER!!!!! everyone, I am boiling 33 eggs now LOL


----------



## COgoatLover25

NubianFan said:


> Happy EASTER!!!!! everyone, I am boiling 33 eggs now LOL


Is it for Bigfoot ? Lol

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## COgoatLover25

...








Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## kccjer

I like him!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Here's the doe I'm breeding to him  can't wait to see the colors 








Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## NubianFan

COgoatLover25 said:


> Is it for Bigfoot ? Lol
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


I'll never tell.... *bats eyelashes* :greengrin:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Any guesses about what the kids will look like?



Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## COgoatLover25

NubianFan said:


> I'll never tell.... *bats eyelashes* :greengrin:


Lol, send me pictures of your wedding it should be quite the laugh lol haha

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## NubianFan

This isnt our wedding it is just our engagement photo announcement.... :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Wow, that's creepy lol no offense of course lol


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## canyontrailgoats

Is that really you Leslie??!!


----------



## NubianFan

:slapfloor: No I think that picture was taken in 1975 I would have been three. And I am not blonde. LOL I just thought it was funny.


----------



## Chadwick

Nice going 70s with the pant suit Leslie !


----------



## Chadwick

Love the black and white buck Colorado!


----------



## Chadwick

He's a looker Leslie but he could use a little length on his beard! Kind of a short beard for someone claiming to be hairy!!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Chadwick said:


> Love the black and white buck Colorado!


Yeah, I hope I get babies like him


----------



## Emzi00

Well, the kids should at least be colorful...


----------



## nchen7

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Hey Ni,
> Should I be giving 1tsp of each herb, or one tsp of them mixed?(ie 1/2tsp of the two)


Its total mixture, so 2nd option


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> Well, the kids should at least be colorful...


I know you don't like their conformation Emma!!!

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

COgoatLover25 said:


> Any guesses about what the kids will look like?
> 
> I think they will be tri-colored
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nchen7 said:


> Its total mixture, so 2nd option


Ok thanks!! 

And HAPPY EASTER EVERYONE!!


----------



## nchen7

Happy Easter!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Okay, I sent a PM to everyone who requested one! :lol:


----------



## Chadwick

Anyone know 4seasons that has info about poisoning? She might be needing our help right now


----------



## Emzi00

COgoatLover25 said:


> I know you don't like their conformation Emma!!!
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


The buck in particular wasn't my favorite, IMHO he'd make a better wether.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Happy Easter everyone! Again!


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> The buck in particular wasn't my favorite, IMHO he'd make a better wether.


Yeah, I know but the mistake has already been made lol

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Emzi00

He should make some colorful kids though onder:


----------



## nchen7

Scottyhorse said:


> Okay, I sent a PM to everyone who requested one! :lol:


PM me too pls!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh my goodness, the pie did me in :lol: :ROFL: food coma epidemic over here :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

You know, if you weren't surrounded by so much amazing food, then you may not be inclined to eat as much...  :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

But I only took a teeny bit of everything, to be able to eat some of everything! :lol: it was less than a plate full I swear! 
The pie though, I didnt make it with milk, half and half and heavy cream all the way. So much chocolately goodness :drool: very thick and soooo filling. Best part of the whole thing :thumbup:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

But anyhow, for future feasts, are you saying I should cook like crap to avoid the painful and inevitable food coma?


----------



## Emzi00

Yes, cook like crap.... :chin: But your family may hurt you for that, so maybe not.... :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Dru is getting a bag and her hind end is awful puffy should I be worried is it too soon, or is that normal?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Tis normal, Leslie


----------



## NubianFan

I figured it was but wanted to be sure, her bag can still fill a lot. Her babies/baby was moving around alot today


----------



## Emzi00

I need more goats.... :chin:


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Very funny, Emma.  How many goats do you have?

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## Emzi00

Three, but I'm looking at a few does... need to sell some stuff first...


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

I have 5 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks. (Plus 3 kids that are for sale) 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 5 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

All together I have
24 does
9 bucks.....


----------



## NubianFan

I have two does and one buckling


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

7 does (one for sale) and three bucks...
I need more too! Lol!


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> All together I have
> 24 does
> 9 bucks.....


Didn't you say something like, "Never again!" ? :lol:


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Hey guys!! Hope ya'll are having a swell Easter! Took more picture of Kitty's babies today. It's pretty obvious by the name in the category Goat Frenzy. Let me know what you guys think of them for confirmation if you would. Just curious to know.  Thanks!


----------



## fishin816

Ok guys… so here is the deal with Milky Way. 

After church, we came home and Milky Way was laying on her back, screaming and star gazing (like Listeriosis/Polio)… so I diagnosed it as early Polio. So I gave her 5cc's B complex, and 5g probios. She is acting better now, nibbling hay and drinking water. Do you think i diagnosed it right? She is acting much better. Anything else I can give her besides vit B and probios? Good think i got b complex for easter today! Lol! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno

Apparently you did. Keep up on the B Complex.


----------



## Emzi00

If she's doing better, that's good then. :thumbup:


----------



## NubianFan

So since Dru is so close to kidding, what are the must haves in your kidding kit. The things you absolutely wouldn't be without?


----------



## fishin816

NubianFan said:


> So since Dru is so close to kidding, what are the must haves in your kidding kit. The things you absolutely wouldn't be without?


I keep needles and syringes, a nasal blower thing (must have), rubber gloves, and a few other things that I have to look in the kit to remember.

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Towels and lots of them lol! I also use puppy pee pads to put the kids on and under the doe as she is kidding (to help things stay cleaner) 
A nose sucker
Needless syringes 
Iodine
Calcium of sorts doff the doe if needed
NutriDrench
I know there's more... I just can't think of all of it.. :/


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> So since Dru is so close to kidding, what are the must haves in your kidding kit. The things you absolutely wouldn't be without?


A pack of towels from the dollar store, that's all I keep on hand with me when they kid.
Im sure a bunch of others have much more to say


----------



## NubianFan

So it sounds like towels, nose bulb, iodine, syringes, and nutridench is pretty much a consensus. What about Bose? Penicillin or LA 200, are those things I should have on hand?


----------



## ksalvagno

I always have Bose on hand. If you don't have B Complex, I would get that too.


----------



## goatman1954

My goats are kidding and I have lost three now that are developed but really small they were dead also can you tell me what causes this type of behavior


----------



## canyontrailgoats

I have a colostrum paste so if the kid is too weak to nurse I squeeze some on his tongue. So in general, colostrum


----------



## ksalvagno

It would be good to start your own thread on it.

We need a lot more information. What do you feed your goats? What minerals do you use? What shots do you give your goats? Do you copper bolus or give selenium supplements? What breed of goat? Any other symptoms? What kind of condition are the goats in?

Have one of the dead fetuses and a placenta tested. You could be looking at an abortion storm.


----------



## canyontrailgoats

And what do you mean goatman, were they stillborn? A little more info would probably help 

Edit: what she said ^^


----------



## goathiker

Nutridrench can make your babies not want to suck. It's caustic.


----------



## ksalvagno

goathiker said:


> Nutridrench can make your babies not want to suck. It's caustic.


Really? Wow. So is there any value in keeping that in your medicine box? What do you suggest to use in its place?


----------



## canyontrailgoats

goathiker said:


> Nutridrench can make your babies not want to suck. It's caustic.


Hmm, I didn't know that! Would straight molasses work better, maybe watered down a little?
Oh, and how about Goatade? Have you or anyone had experience with it? I heard its similar to nutri drench, but I'm not sure...


----------



## NubianFan

I have on hand already, Iodine, nose bulb, syringes/needles, sulmet tabs leftover from the kids before, towels, gauze, electrolyte, red cell, pepto, dewormer of various kinds, milk replacer, that is really it I think....


----------



## goathiker

It's of value for goats who have stopped eating for one reason or another. 
I don't use any kind of general vitamin supplement for my kids. What they really need is their mom's colostrum. That contains the perfect vitamins, minerals, and microbes that they need.


----------



## goathiker

Mix a bit of the iodine half and half with water and put it in a spray bottle. Then you can spray the soft feet so that germs don't go inside them.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hey guys ! Night guys ! 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## fishin816

NubianFan said:


> So it sounds like towels, nose bulb, iodine, syringes, and nutridench is pretty much a consensus. What about Bose? Penicillin or LA 200, are those things I should have on hand?


BoSe and or selenium gel are good to have too&#8230;

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Lindsey, it isn't time to say "night" yet. ;-) It's only 7:12 pm here. 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 5 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## COgoatLover25

It's 8:15 here and I got a lot to do tomorrow so it is time to say night ! Lol


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh yah! BoSe and Vit. b!  I have those too  lol! 

That's interesting Jill! 
I can't say I've ever used it on a kid.. But I keep it on hand for my does mostly..


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I need prayers for my lil white buckling I took him to the vet cause I just found him laying on his side!!!:O I thought he was dead!!! The vet said either he has a blood infection or he got into some wild cherry tree leaves:/ well he was getting better to we're he could stand if I helped him a lil then he went back to where he started I need all the prayers and luck I can get. Also he feels really warm but his temp is low!!! I've tried heating pad. Didn't bring his temp up jst made it go down and made him sweeat even though it was on medium:/ prayers good luck and hope is all that us left I need  


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

:-( I'll be praying for him! 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 5 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## Mamaboyd

I will be praying for him too!


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'm am so tired. We went to a potluck at a family friends house for Easter, at about 2:30. I spent most of the whole time running around with everyone, up and down the hills, through the woods, then we had a race. Apparently I'm little red riding hood now to one of my friends because of my hair :lol: I ate too much unhealthy food which I am really unhappy about with myself, but hopefully I ran most of the calories off :lol: Then my legs started cramping pretty bad. :roll: 

And I just have myself a headache by doing some gymnastics moves where my head is lower than the rest of my body :lol:


----------



## goatygirl

I am so tired. December finally gave birth last night two little doelings Ellie gave birth the night before I have not gotten sleep for two full nights.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It's fun when you have a whole bunch due at the same time.. Then you don't sleep for near a week!  fun fun!


----------



## fishin816

Guess what day it is! Guess what day it is?!?!? What day is it guys?!?!? Huh huh huh?!?!? Someone must know! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

Someones due date?


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

DesertFlowerNigerians said:


> :-( I'll be praying for him!
> 
> _________________________________________________
> 
> *Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
> http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com
> 
> Home to a small herd of 5 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.
> 
> ~Charisa~


Thanks you guys but he didnt make it I think he did get into wild cherry tree leaves. Cause he was trying to vomit and he was in loads of pain!! I tried so hard to keep him alive and comfortable!! But he couldn't throw up then finally at 5 am some vomit looking drule leaked out of his mouth and he died right then

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

oh sweetie, I'm sorry he didn't make it. :hug:


----------



## fishin816

goatygirl said:


> Someones due date?


Nope! My birthday!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno

For poison, keep activated charcoal on hand. I'm sorry you lost him.

Happy Birthday Cade.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Ok thanks you guys and since I didn't know if it was poison or not I didn't know what to do


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno

If you even question that it might be poison, give activated charcoal. It won't hurt if it isn't poison.


----------



## nchen7

Happy birthday Cade!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Happy BIRTHDAY Cade!!!! 
:fireworks: 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## COgoatLover25

So sorry about your buckling Malory 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## fishin816

So sorry about your buckling Malory! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

look what I got for my B-Day! Lol!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Lol, did you get anything else?


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## fishin816

An awesome card and some shoes! Lol! And goat mineral money! All the money i got is going towards the new minerals! Lollll!!!! What other kid my age would be buying minerals with birthday money?!? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Darn, no goats ???? Lol


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Happy birthday Cade 

Urg... My back is killing me... It's going to be a LONG day at work -_- a 7hr shift is not gonna be fun...


----------



## COgoatLover25

You can do it Skyla  we believe in you !!! Lol, have fun...


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## fishin816

COgoatLover25 said:


> Darn, no goats ???? Lol
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


Dylan and the doe from Fall Creek. Those are the goats for my birthday.

Sweetie is due to kid today, that would be the best birthday present ever!


----------



## NubianFan

Which mefs can be given orally and which must be injected?


----------



## Scottyhorse

So sorry about you little guy Malory!  :hug:


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Scottyhorse said:


> Okay, I sent a PM to everyone who requested one! :lol:


Why would people ask for a PM Sydney?

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 5 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## fishin816

Sweetie kidded with TWIN GIRLS! Birthday babies! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

Cool Cade


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

4seasonsfarm said:


> Thanks you guys but he didnt make it I think he did get into wild cherry tree leaves. Cause he was trying to vomit and he was in loads of pain!! I tried so hard to keep him alive and comfortable!! But he couldn't throw up then finally at 5 am some vomit looking drule leaked out of his mouth and he died right then
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


I'm sooo sorry you lost your little buckling Malory. :-( It's not fun seeing little live suddenly become so helpless.

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 5 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Happy Birthday Cade!! 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 5 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> Sweetie kidded with TWIN GIRLS! Birthday babies!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


post pics!


----------



## nchen7

Awesome Cade! Birthday babies!!!


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Happy Birthday Cade!! And congrats on the birthday babies! Probably a good day to skip school, huh?


----------



## CritterCarnival

Happy Birthday Cade!! :birthday:

We need pictures of the birthday babies!!! :cake:


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'm going to go get some more pictures of the doelings and I will need help coming up with names


----------



## goatygirl

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f220/decembers-waiting-room-158598/index4.html
I just uploaded pictures!


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

So, does anyone wanna look at this Boer catalog for the sale in May with me, and tell me what you think about some of the does? I can PM you the link!


----------



## goatygirl

Yes, send to me!


----------



## NubianFan

So today I bought some b complex and looked for BoSe but tractor supply did not have BoSe so where do I get it, and if you had to choose between which to have on hand if you could only choose one, would it be LA 200 or Tylan 50, also can either of those be given orally or are they injectable only?


----------



## ksalvagno

BoSe is Rx only. LA200 would be the better to have on hand. Any injectable antibiotic needs to be injected.


----------



## Scottyhorse

BoSe is RX.


----------



## Emzi00

LA 200 stings like no other.... they don't have any Tylan 200? I have Tylan 200 and some Pen G on hand at all times... I believe BoSe is vet rx only, you can order selenium/ vit e gel from Jeffers and the like...


----------



## Scottyhorse

Karen and I posted at the same time!


----------



## Emzi00

Yeah, forget me  no biggie :roll:


----------



## Scottyhorse

I let the doelings and Carolina out on the lawn for the second time today  I tried to get decent pictures of the doelings, but they bounce around the whole time it's hard to get one of them standing still! Even then they don't look the best... Either they are too stretched, bunched up, whatever..... But here is what I could get for now :lol:








She's so cute 















She looks so posty in pictures but really isn't.















She was taking a step forward which is why her legs look weird in the front. 















Liking her width between the hocks!







They're already starting to eat hay and nibble on grass!


----------



## Emzi00

I like the black one.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Guy, I'm freaking out right now. Sams ex just told me that he got in a wreck. I'm shaking and crying and I don't know if he's okay. Can you please pray for him I'm really worried and I don't know what to do he's so far away and I really wish I could be there with him right now. I just can't imagine this happened. I'm sorry if this makes no sense but I'm so worried and I feel like I'm gunna puke or pass out or something.


----------



## Emzi00

Totally understandable, I'll be praying :hug:


----------



## goatygirl

Okay will do Sydney.
I'm bored I think I'll go fuss over the babies now.


----------



## ksalvagno

Sydney you doeling are just adorable!

Who is Sam?


----------



## Scottyhorse

He told me he was going to text me back after school and I didn't hear anything from him and then I just saw her message and I don't know what to do.


----------



## Scottyhorse

He's my boyfriend Karen. And thanks.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Okay she just told me he's in pretty bad shape and is going into surgery in an hour for his pelvis.


----------



## NubianFan

Have you heard this from anyone else besides her? Is she trustworthy for info like this being his ex? Could she just be messing with you to get you upset? Is there anyone else that knows him you can confirm this information through?


----------



## Scottyhorse

NubianFan said:


> Have you heard this from anyone else besides her? Is she trustworthy for info like this being his ex? Could she just be messing with you to get you upset? Is there anyone else that knows him you can confirm this information through?


No. I don't know a lot of his friends really. She said she would have his mom text me soon. He said he would talk to me right after school which would have been hours ago but I haven't heard from him yet. It's possible she's just messing with me but I don't know.... There's one person I know that I could ask.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Scratch that, I don't have her number.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Aw shucks Sydney!! Idk what I would do if I were in your shoes...!!*hugz* although getting that info from his ex would make me uneasy...I don't know if I'd trust her but I guess all you can do is wait. Sending prayers...

Oh and I am so sorry to whoever lost that buckling! That's just awful...however I really wonder if it was cherry cause I watched a bunch of goats eat a wild cherry last summer and they are all still alive...I know it's supposed to be toxic but not from what I've seen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

It's just the fact that he's not responding to any texts/calls is making me really worried.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Yeah that would make me worried sick too.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

Who is telling her? How is she knowing this? And who ever it is why are they not telling you instead of her?


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Yeah I'm with goaty girl that doesn't add up.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

So if y'all had to pick between these two, which one would you pick? Full sisters from nice lines, same price. Looking at some options. I'm leaning towards the broken over the belted.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hope he is OK Sydney!

Tough choice Emma.. They are both a lot alike! Just ask the breeder if they were to keep one, which one would it be


----------



## NubianFan

It is pouring rain outside.... I am in the mood for a mystery...


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Thanks everybody. But I'm just so paranoid my other lil buckling is goin to just randomly die!! cause this was so sudden I did give him some antibiotics just to make sure. And he seems fine I'm just so paranoid no matter who tells me what!! I'm goin to build another pasture and I'm not gonna put any goats in that old one again if I can help it. And if I do use it I'm gonna clean it out so good it will look like a human house 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Emzi00 said:


> So if y'all had to pick between these two, which one would you pick? Full sisters from nice lines, same price. Looking at some options. I'm leaning towards the broken over the belted.


Honestly the second one 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emma... Could you post the MSU link again I lost it as my iPod died when I was looking at it:/

Sydney: aw, Sam is so sweet the way he asked you sorry that you're so torn right now though and your does are beautiful!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emma, I honestly haven't a clue... I think I'm leaning towards the second, but can't decide... Back and forth.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Okay, have quite few pictures of Flynn I want to post, he's so adorable I'm excited, he's going to join Japan in my "oh so large group" of pack goats lol! I'm hoping to go on a few shorter packs with them though when Flynn gets older

Okay, without further ado, here they are! It's hard to get pictures, he's always bouncing around! (And already trying to chew on grass and hay, yippee!) okay, I'll shut up and put the pictures on now!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

He is handsome!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## littlegoatgirl

One thing I noticed is that he has a folded ear which causes it to look like its backwards... Is there a way to fix that? None of my books say anything about it:/


----------



## littlegoatgirl

4seasonsfarm said:


> He is handsome!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Thanks He's a sweet little boy, snuggles with me whenever I hold him and he already follows me everywhere, even though he's only 3 days old

Night y'all :wave:


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

That's how my bucklings did now the one that is left is just so interested in grass he barely pays me any attention haha


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> One thing I noticed is that he has a folded ear which causes it to look like its backwards... Is there a way to fix that? None of my books say anything about it:/


No, I don't think there is...  sadly it's a 'defect' of sorts for the breed...


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> No, I don't think there is...  sadly it's a 'defect' of sorts for the breed...


Okay thanks I figured as much, was just curious.


----------



## COgoatLover25

SMB_GoatHerd said:


> So, does anyone wanna look at this Boer catalog for the sale in May with me, and tell me what you think about some of the does? I can PM you the link!


PM it to me too ! 

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> So if y'all had to pick between these two, which one would you pick? Full sisters from nice lines, same price. Looking at some options. I'm leaning towards the broken over the belted.


I like the 1st

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## COgoatLover25

littlegoatgirl said:


> One thing I noticed is that he has a folded ear which causes it to look like its backwards... Is there a way to fix that? None of my books say anything about it:/


I think there might be, I read once that you can fix it with a piece of cardboard the size of the ear and then gently wrap something around it so it will stay.

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Yeh I think I've heard tht also


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

His mom just texted me. Still in surgery. Stopped his internal bleeding, pumped his lungs back up. Has other broken bones. Pelvis is shattered. Please keep praying guys. 

What a way to meet his parents for the first time too...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

OMGosh Sydney! I'm praying here! How scary!


----------



## Scottyhorse

He almost died.... He was bleeding so bad. Still not out of the woods.... Please keep praying guys...


----------



## COgoatLover25

Scottyhorse said:


> His mom just texted me. Still in surgery. Stopped his internal bleeding, pumped his lungs back up. Has other broken bones. Pelvis is shattered. Please keep praying guys.
> 
> What a way to meet his parents for the first time too...


I'm assuming he is your boyfriend? So sorry Sydney, what happened ? sending prayers your way


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

OH MY WORD!! Praying praying praying....and sending you HUGZ...shucks Sydney! I would be itching to go see him if I were you...wow...I can't imagine what I would do if this happened to one of the guy friends I'm really close to. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I know that is crazy!!!!! but I'm sending prayers!!! but one thing that does come to mind is why did his ex txt you?? And how dud his ex find out before you??:O 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

I hope you don't mind Sydney, but I have some of my other friends praying for you guys as well....hugz


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

COgoatLover25 said:


> I'm assuming he is your boyfriend? So sorry Sydney, what happened ? sending prayers your way


Yes he is my boyfriend. He was in a very bad car accident this afternoon.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Scottyhorse said:


> Yes he is my boyfriend. He was in a very bad car accident this afternoon.


OMG! That must be so weird, I'll be praying for you


----------



## Scottyhorse

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> OH MY WORD!! Praying praying praying....and sending you HUGZ...shucks Sydney! I would be itching to go see him if I were you...wow...I can't imagine what I would do if this happened to one of the guy friends I'm really close to.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


It's tearing at me that I can be there with him...  But his mom has been texting me and giving me updates and it sounds like I might be able to see him soon as long as my parents OK it, which would be tricky, but we'll cross that bridge when we get there.


----------



## Scottyhorse

4seasonsfarm said:


> I know that is crazy!!!!! but I'm sending prayers!!! but one thing that does come to mind is why did his ex txt you?? And how dud his ex find out before you??:O
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


He doesn't live close to me. So his ex would have found out first. She direct messaged me on instagram this afternoon, and now his mom has been texting me giving me updates.


----------



## Scottyhorse

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> I hope you don't mind Sydney, but I have some of my other friends praying for you guys as well....hugz
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


He needs all the prayers he can get right now. Thank you Megan :hug:


----------



## COgoatLover25

So sorry Sydney :hug: That is so terrible, praying for you


----------



## Scottyhorse

Okay, updates via his mother. 







She also told me that Sam has told her so much about me and that she is happy that he found someone like me. I'm not a crying, shaking mess anymore but still incredibly worried about him. I just need to talk to him.


----------



## COgoatLover25

hope you get to see him soon Sydney


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'm expecting to not get much sleep tonight, I'm so worried about him.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Aw wow :'( hope you get to see him soon! I'm heading to bed but you and Sam are in my thoughts and prayers. Just remember to trust in Him.  I bet after this, you guys will come out stronger together.  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

I've been praying like crazy, trust me.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

So he is doin a lil better??


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

I don't know. I think so. He is out of surgery. I guess showing signs of consciousness is good. But since my mom and dad are both in the medical field, I know how bad these things are, and I know how wrong things can go.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Ok well ill keep praying and hoping that things don't get worst and they become better he sounds really nice how long have you two been together?? 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

He is absolutely amazing. He only asked me to be his girlfriend two days ago.


----------



## nchen7

oh Sydney, I hope he'll be alright. he has something amazing (you) to fight for, and im' sure he's fighting hard so he can be with you soon! I'm sending good thoughts and hugs to you, and wishing him a speedy recovery! :hug:


----------



## kccjer

Sydney I am so sorry and will definitely keep him in prayers. Hang in there


----------



## NubianFan

Sydney I will keep him in my prayers. So sorry this happened to him. From his mom's text it sounds like he is either coming to Arkansas Children's hospital or UAMS both are well known. Arkansas Children's obviously is a children's hospital but also specializes in other things, they bring people from all over to their burn unit they have one of the best burn units in the country. UAMS is a teaching and research hospital so they are on the cutting each for a lot of treatments as well. Crazy though that a boy from Washington would end up in Arkansas at a hospital.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I hope he is doing better today Sydney :hug: 
How are you holding up? :hug: we're here for you gal!  :grouphug:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Yeah, how is he doing Sydney ?


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatygirl

How is he doing?


----------



## Scottyhorse

He's not from Washington, he lives far away. 

His mom texted me at 5:20 our time and said that they had to induce him into a coma as his body wasn't reacting to the anesthesia well, and now he may end up with a respiratory infection. At 5:20 he was going into surgery again in 10 mins to repair his ribs. Keep praying guys :hug: I can't stop worrying about him and I miss hearing from him so much.


----------



## ksalvagno

Will continue to pray for him.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Still praying and sending hugz...hang in there girl...


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer

Oh Sydney. I am so very sorry. And it's 10x harder when you're so far away from him. Hang in there sweetie....:hug:


----------



## Scottyhorse

I just wish I could be there with him and take all his pain away and make him better.... So far I haven't heard anything else from his mom. Would it be weird to ask her for a picture? I just really want to see him and see that he is okay...


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I don't think it would be weird. I would be concerned that much visuals help too


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

No I don't think that would be weird at all! You're his girlfriend after all...if you can't be there in person you deserve a picture.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Haven't heard any more news yet...


----------



## Scottyhorse

Okay, Sam just got out of his second surgery for his ribs and is doing much better now. He's not awake yet but the doctors are thinking he will be soon. My mom is going to figure out a good way to call them so we can maybe talk over the phone but it's long distance so we're not sure what we are going to do but we are looking into it right now.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

That's great that he is doing better! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

He woke up and seems to be doing as good as one could expect him to. His lungs almost filled with blood and he almost died yesterday....


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Wow...I'd say Someone is watching over him.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I know, thank you all SO much for your prayers. Sam means so much to me and this whole thing has been terrifying for me.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

That's great that he is doing better! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Yay! I'm glad he's doing better!! So, when do you get to talk to him?


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
Website coming soon!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

I don't know why that post duplicated but anyways...you are very welcome...that's what friends are for ^.^


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer

That is great news Sydney. So glad to hear he's doing better


----------



## Scottyhorse

I sent a text for his mom to read to him, and she said that he smiled for the first time. His next surgery is in three hours to check his lungs and make sure they are okay.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Awww :') I'll be prayin


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Emma... Could you post the MSU link again I lost it as my iPod died when I was looking at it:/
> 
> Sydney: aw, Sam is so sweet the way he asked you sorry that you're so torn right now though and your does are beautiful!!


Yep, no problem...
http://4h.msue.msu.edu/events/event/state_4_h_goat_show1


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> One thing I noticed is that he has a folded ear which causes it to look like its backwards... Is there a way to fix that? None of my books say anything about it:/


It looks like frostbite to me, not a defect of any sort.. If it isn't frostbite, I know some people who have boers will splint it or something like that... I can send you a picture of what frostbite looks like if you'd like, my goats make good examples for that..


----------



## Emzi00

Sydney, I'm so sorry about everything with Sam. I hope and pray he continues to improve... Rest up best you can, find a little peace. You guys will be in my prayers :hug:


----------



## Scottyhorse

They are transporting him to Arkansas on Sunday, and I should be able to see him sometime after that when he is recovering better. His mom and I have been talking. She's really nice and is very happy that Sam found me


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Aw that's great!! I'm glad things are looking up more now 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

It's funny how similar Sam and his mom are  His next surgery is in about 25 minutes I think..


----------



## nchen7

awww! Sydney, that's good news! can you call via Skype? It's usually cheaper to call there long distance. or free if they have Skype too.

I'm still sending good thoughts that he will recover quickly from this ordeal. :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Skype is great  or FaceTime


----------



## Scottyhorse

Our internet connection won't hold a skype or face time call


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ugh... That's not good :/


----------



## Scottyhorse

20 minutes till he goes back into surgery.


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Awe! Sydney! I'm praying that he's doing better, and pray that you can find a little peace.


----------



## COgoatLover25

What do you guys think of this ND buck? I think he's ok myself but want to see what you guys think
Here's his pedigree

SS: Laurel Haven Painted Warrior *S
Sire: Big Mtn Country Zeke
SD: NC PromisedLand RB Christie

DS: Pecan Hollow L Draco E
Dam: Olson Acres Peaches N Crème
DD: Olson Acres Maisie


----------



## fishin816

COgoatLover25 said:


> What do you guys think of this ND buck? I think he's ok myself but want to see what you guys think
> Here's his pedigree
> 
> SS: Laurel Haven Painted Warrior *S
> Sire: Big Mtn Country Zeke
> SD: NC PromisedLand RB Christie
> 
> DS: Pecan Hollow L Draco E
> Dam: Olson Acres Peaches N Crème
> DD: Olson Acres Maisie


Ehhhhhh&#8230; not really a fan of him. Or his pedigree, but I would like to see a clipped picture of him

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> Ehhhhhh&#8230; not really a fan of him. Or his pedigree, but I would like to see a clipped picture of him
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Yeah, me neither. And I can't find any udder pics or any pics at all of his mom. I don't like that...

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
Website coming soon!


----------



## fishin816

COgoatLover25 said:


> Yeah, me neither. And I can't find any udder pics or any pics at all of his mom. I don't like that...
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
> Website coming soon!


That is a red flag. I wouldn't buy him. The does that is kindof tolertable, but the bucks will pass that on to ALL of his kids born, I wouldn't get him. IMO

I have decided to keep my Beaudroux replica from Sweetie. She is just going to be for a doe that will burn hay. She is however my birthday present from my Great Grandpa&#8230; who used to raise goats. She is sooooo friendly&#8230; and is sucking my fingers&#8230; she will be a showmanship doe. I cannot get rid of my birthday baby.

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> That is a red flag. I wouldn't buy him. The does that is kindof tolertable, but the bucks will pass that on to ALL of his kids born, I wouldn't get him. IMO
> 
> I have decided to keep my Beaudroux replica from Sweetie. She is just going to be for a doe that will burn hay. She is however my birthday present from my Great Grandpa&#8230; who used to raise goats. She is sooooo friendly&#8230; and is sucking my fingers&#8230; she will be a showmanship doe. I cannot get rid of my birthday baby.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Yeah, I wasn't looking to buy him anyways especially with the ridiculous price that is on him

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
Website coming soon!


----------



## Emzi00

Sydney, anymore updates on Sam?


----------



## sassykat6181

He looks stubby. Not long enough


----------



## COgoatLover25

Do you guys want to know the OUTRAGEOUS price on him?


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
Website coming soon!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Yeah Sydney how is Sam?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

COgoatLover25 said:


> Do you guys want to know the OUTRAGEOUS price on him?
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
> Website coming soon!


Do you want to know that I wouldn't even pay $35 for him? :shades:


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Hey anyone have any goat pictures that are either really funny or really stunning? I want to draw a goat...just can't find the right pic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Finished this one not long ago from War Horse. Can't remember if I shared it or not. Lol









Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> Finished this one not long ago from War Horse. Can't remember if I shared it or not. Lol
> 
> View attachment 65398
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Wow, that's really nice you're talented  I couldn't draw that if my life depended on it lol

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
Website coming soon!


----------



## goathiker

What about dogs?


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> Do you want to know that I wouldn't even pay $35 for him? :shades:


If you think that's bad...she's asking $500!!!!! It's ridiculous !!

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
Website coming soon!


----------



## COgoatLover25

That's a pretty pic Jill 



Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
Website coming soon!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Oh I like that pic Jill!! I saved it and might do that one but I really wanna do a goat lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> Oh I like that pic Jill!! I saved it and might do that one but I really wanna do a goat lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Can you give me more of a description of what you want ? I might be able to find something 

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
Website coming soon!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Something eye catching...a regal pose, a glare, maybe a cute baby? 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> Something eye catching...a regal pose, a glare, maybe a cute baby?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Ok, I'll be back in a few minutes lol

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
Website coming soon!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Would this work ?








Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
Website coming soon!


----------



## goathiker

I have pack goats


----------



## goathiker

Babies whispering


----------



## goathiker

A Saanenpede


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

How about any of these?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

And one of my all time favorites....

 :ROFL:


----------



## goathiker

That's awesome Skyla.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

The last one??

I love that picture! When Laura ever sent me that I laughed so hard! LOL!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Hahaha!! I love those white kids and the one with the measuring cup on it's head XD haha I think I might have found an idea though with some of my pics. I might do a few goat drawings...I really love the measuring cup that's hilarious XD 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

The measuring cut one is 'Gracie Appleseed' :lol: Lil' Grace would wear it all over LOL!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey hey! Patrick is on!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Ohhh Skyla I forgot about Gracie! I still have that picture saved from when it was new, cause its so cute!!

Thx Emma, and yeah can you PM me pictures of the frostbite? I'm going to try splinting it tomorrow if its not frostbite. Pray it works.

Sydney.... All I can say is... Wow. I'm so sorry, glad things are looking up. IMO it's not weird to ask for a picture, you ARE his girlfriend after all and it shows you really care in fact, last year when I was like "deathly ill" I had my brother go take a bunch of goat videos because I missed them and couldn't get out of bed to go see them :ROFL: we goat people are crazy!

BB was really fussy when we milked tonight, she kicked the bucket, RIGHT into my lap. Milk EVERYWHERE, I'm all sticky, and now it felt like I peed my pants :hair: she is not the most pleasant of milkers, to say the least! She walked right off the stand with her hind legs! :GAAH: I, my friends, am not one with patience. It's a good thing I hide all my feelings or... A lot of people would be with out hair or SERIOUSLY beat up!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Okay at about 7:30 our time he was out of surgery for a while. Can't really talk but can sorta smile and sorta do a thumbs up she said. He should only need one my surgery tomorrow, and that should be it, at least for a while. His surgery, is in the morning I'm assuming so hopefully I can get a picture of him and then maybe call him tomorrow evening or the day after when he has had some rest...


----------



## COgoatLover25

Glad he is doing better Sydney 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
Website coming soon!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Well that is good to hear!! glad he is doin better for everyone's asks


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

*sake


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

Thank you, me too. My friend took me to a movie (Son of God) to try and take my mind off things for a while because she knows I am really stressed and really worried about him. It was really sweet of her but I couldn't enjoy it as much because I was fidgeting around the whole time and couldn't take my mind off Sam.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I was like that in February when my goat had her baby on valentines. I went out to eat wth my family then came home to bottle feed and my other for had her kid. I cleaned him off and still went to the movies but I was stressed the whole time:/


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

Jill, you're killing me with pictures Sunny! :hair: I cannot wait to get another one spitz!!!!

Sydney, I hope your bf gets to chat with you soon. it's hard not hearing anything. but it's nice his mom has been giving you updates

I can't go to sleep before 10. when I do, I get up at ridiculous hours like 3am....


----------



## Scottyhorse

I woke up at about 4:30 and still haven't been able to get to sleep. :hair:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Clad he seems to be doing better Sydney  hopefully his next surgery goes well and he heals up quick like


----------



## fishin816

COgoatLover25 said:


> If you think that's bad...she's asking $500!!!!! It's ridiculous !!
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
> Website coming soon!


That is insanity.

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

Thanks Skyla  Me too. I don't know when today's surgery is though... Need to find that out.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well I won't be home all day (at work) so won't be able to get your updates, but I'll pray for him


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:lol: so my dad is cleaning the house, I had my herbs sitting in the counter and he picks them up as I'm getting ready to go out to do chores and says 'need your drugs?' :ROFL:


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> That is insanity.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I don't mean to insult anybody but they're not even worth near that price!

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
Website coming soon!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Can you guys give me your thoughts on this udder?


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Still praying for you and Sam Sydney.  praying you are able to get some rest too...that really sucks. 

Morning everyone!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Good morning Megan!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Have to go to the doctors so I'll talk to y'all later.


----------



## fishin816

COgoatLover25 said:


> Can you guys give me your thoughts on this udder?


Very nice&#8230; could have a stronger MSL, but other than that, very solidly attached, nice teat size and placement.

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> Very nice&#8230; could have a stronger MSL, but other than that, very solidly attached, nice teat size and placement.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


What about compared to this one?







__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
Website coming soon!


----------



## Scottyhorse

I haven't heard anything back from Sam's mom yet since last night at 7:30 which is concerning me...


----------



## COgoatLover25

Still praying for you guys Sydney 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
Website coming soon!


----------



## fishin816

COgoatLover25 said:


> What about compared to this one?
> View attachment 65487
> View attachment 65488
> 
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
> Website coming soon!


I like them about the same. If I haaaadddd to choose one over the other, it would be the second one.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

What about this one ?








Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
Website coming soon!


----------



## fishin816

COgoatLover25 said:


> What about this one ?
> View attachment 65491
> 
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
> Website coming soon!


Ummmm no. I like the second one the best

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> Ummmm no. I like the second one the best
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Me too 

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
Website coming soon!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Does something look weird about this udder to you ?








Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
Website coming soon!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Weak attatchments, lopsided, and medial is too strong IMO.


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Thx Emma, and yeah can you PM me pictures of the frostbite? I'm going to try splinting it tomorrow if its not frostbite. Pray it works.


Can I text them to you instead? It's easier to get phone pictures to you that way, I'll get some of Oliver tonight when I feed them.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Scottyhorse said:


> Weak attatchments, lopsided, and medial is too strong IMO.


That's what I was thinking too...

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
Website coming soon!


----------



## Emzi00

I actually like her medial, that's a big problem I'm seeing in Nigerians. And because they lack that medial support, their teats wing out. I'd like to see her higher in the escutcheon, with stronger lateral attachments. Her teats are well centered and a good size, good capacity, and good depth to it.


----------



## fishin816

Do you guys think I should keep Lil Joe? He is from Gypsy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

fishin816 said:


> Do you guys think I should keep Lil Joe? He is from Gypsy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Well I should have probably posted his pic! Lol!








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Ehhhh....


----------



## fishin816

Here is Gypys's udder… it is looking bad because Zero had been nursing on it all day. It looks much better 12 hours full 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

Emzi00 said:


> Ehhhh....


What are his strengths/weaknesses?

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

Can't really judge an udder that's not full :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Guys, I'm getting really worried. Still no word from Sam's mom. I know he was supposed to have surgery today, what if something went bad??


----------



## fishin816

Scottyhorse said:


> Can't really judge an udder that's not full :lol:


I have a really, really, REALLY fuzzy/bad pic of her 12 hour udder&#8230; just not on my phone

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

Better than an empty one I guess....


----------



## Emzi00

fishin816 said:


> What are his strengths/weaknesses?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Don't like his legs or rump, could use some better blending in some places, would like to see more depth at the point of shoulder. Strong topline, good depth in rear barrel.


----------



## fishin816

Emzi00 said:


> Don't like his legs or rump, could use some better blending in some places, would like to see more depth at the point of shoulder. Strong topline, good depth in rear barrel.


Trust me, his shoulder is amazing. Very tight and sharp

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> Can't really judge an udder that's not full :lol:


Pffft.... _*I* _can tell a lot from that picture!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Well yes, you can tell some, but I bet it looks a lot different while full...

Meanwhile I am starting to have a panick attack...


----------



## fishin816

Emzi00 said:


> Pffft.... _*I* _can tell a lot from that picture!


I will get a full udder pic soon&#8230; much better looking than her lopsided, kid-nursing-all-day udder!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

fishin816 said:


> Trust me, his shoulder is amazing. Very tight and sharp
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


I didn't say anything about that Cade, go look over your parts of the dairy goat


----------



## fishin816

Scottyhorse said:


> Well yes, you can tell some, but I bet it looks a lot different while full...
> 
> Meanwhile I am starting to have a panick attack...


Take ten deep breaths&#8230;

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

Emzi00 said:


> I didn't say anything about that Cade, go look over your parts of the dairy goat


I need to get up to date on the more detailed stuff! Lol! I will go study the ADGA score card now&#8230; maybe the NDGA or AGS too

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> Well yes, you can tell some, but I bet it looks a lot different while full...
> 
> Meanwhile I am starting to have a panick attack...


Hey, calm down. :hug: A smart girl once told me (today while I was crying my eyes out in the bathroom, skipping class),"Trust me, life goes on. I know it sounds cliché, but really, it does." 
You got this Sydney, stressing out doesn't help anything. :hug:


----------



## Scottyhorse

fishin816 said:


> Take ten deep breaths&#8230;
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


That's not going to help.


----------



## Emzi00

fishin816 said:


> Take ten deep breaths&#8230;
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Trust me, with anxiety and worry like this, that helps none.


----------



## fishin816

Scottyhorse said:


> That's not going to help.


Eleven deep breaths? (I am very useless right now&#8230

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Sydney, Sam's mother has probably run on high emotion for as long as she can. She more than likely stayed with Sam last night waking up every time he moved. She has probably crashed. If she has someone caring for her, then they are forcing her to eat and sleep right now. 

Don't borrow trouble from the future. Until you hear something definite, just hope and pray, keep in control, and keep yourself ready to face the next challenge. Everything always works out in the end...


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> Hey, calm down. :hug: A smart girl once told me (today while I was crying my eyes out in the bathroom, skipping class),"Trust me, life goes on. I know it sounds cliché, but really, it does."
> You got this Sydney, stressing out doesn't help anything. :hug:


I'm just freaking out that I haven't heard any updates on him since last night. She said he was doing better but what if something really bad happened between then and now? I'm really worried about him.


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Sydney, Sam's mother has probably run on high emotion for as long as she can. She more than likely stayed with Sam last night waking up every time he moved. She has probably crashed. If she has someone caring for her, then they are forcing her to eat and sleep right now.
> 
> Don't borrow trouble from the future. Until you hear something definite, just hope and pray, keep in control, and keep yourself ready to face the next challenge. Everything always works out in the end...


Okay, you have a good point there. I'm trying to keep myself calm but still really worried about him.


----------



## fishin816

Maybe a rundown of nigerian dwarf conformation for me will help you be not so worried? 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

Sorry Cade, I'm really stressed and worried right now. I can hardly focused on anything.


----------



## fishin816

Scottyhorse said:


> Sorry Cade, I'm really stressed and worried right now. I can hardly focused on anything.


I thought it was a long shot&#8230; just seeing if I could get your mind off things&#8230;

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

My friend tried that last night by taking me to a movie... I couldn't sit still or stop worrying the whole time..


----------



## NubianFan

goathiker said:


> Sydney, Sam's mother has probably run on high emotion for as long as she can. She more than likely stayed with Sam last night waking up every time he moved. She has probably crashed. If she has someone caring for her, then they are forcing her to eat and sleep right now.
> 
> Don't borrow trouble from the future. Until you hear something definite, just hope and pray, keep in control, and keep yourself ready to face the next challenge. Everything always works out in the end...


I completely agree with this. To be honest you are very fortunate she took the time to update you at all. I wouldn't have it if was my child in that kind of shape. I would be focused on my daughter. Nothing against you at all Sydney and I get that you are worried but his mom kinda has an enormously full plate right now.


----------



## nchen7

Sydney, great advice from Jill.

Also, think maybe b/c his mom has been so worn out she hasn't been able to charge her phone, or is somewhere that she can't use it (hospitals still prevent you from using cellphones?). take no news as good news. I know you're worried, I'd be sick with worry too if I were you. but, there are SO MANY MORE outcomes of what happened today than the negative outcomes we humans like to jump to. so, TRY to relax, take some deep breathes like Cade suggested. it can do nothing but help.

We're here for ya hun. :hug:


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Yeah I agree with Jill, she's probably exhausted and getting some sleep. I doubt she has slept much at all. Just hang in there and keep good thoughts girl. think about things you are thankful for, think about the things that have gone right instead of wrong.  HUGZ <3 if I was in your shoes though I am sure is be feeling worried too, just gotta think positive.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

The more I think about it and the more I try and calm down I bet you guys are right. I was just worried that I suddenly stopped getting updates on him. I'm sure she is very stressed as well because he was in such bad shape on Monday. I am thankful that I have been getting updated, otherwise I would be really freaking out right now. Hopefully I hear something soon.


----------



## Scottyhorse

It's so cold and rainy and damp outside today :eyeroll:


----------



## fishin816

Ok peoples when I get a new buck next year, should I get one from Rosasharn or Lost Valley? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Don't you have enough bucks?


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
Website coming soon!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Lol I have friends that have let's see...8 bucks I think. And counting  they like their bucks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

COgoatLover25 said:


> Don't you have enough bucks?
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
> Website coming soon!


No. You can never have too many bucks!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

COgoatLover25 said:


> Don't you have enough bucks?
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
> Website coming soon!


:laugh:


----------



## NubianFan

Yes you can, one is too many for me honestly, but I couldn't find anyone willing to stud out their nigerian, or pygmy or kinder, or mini nubian for Daff


----------



## fishin816

NubianFan said:


> Yes you can, one is too many for me honestly, but I couldn't find anyone willing to stud out their nigerian, or pygmy or kinder, or mini nubian for Daff


The only time when you have too many bucks is when they outnumber the does. IMO. I am a buck collector, I like to have great bucks, because each buck is half your herd, sooooo&#8230; thats why I have Dylan, Blaze, and Bandit. And then I need a LostValley/Rosasharn buck, and then I will retain a buck from one of them&#8230;

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

No bucks for me thanks. I plan on just either taking my doe to a friends farm or something like that. Idk we might end up getting a buck...but id rather not.  not that I don't like them...It just seems like such a hassle to me to try and keep them away from the does. It's like you have to split your farm in half. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

I am leaning more towards Rosasharn for a buck, and Lost Valley for a doe. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Well I've heard that saying too in carol amundsons book!!! and I'm a buck collector to I like to have choices but right now I only have one proven buck 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> Lol I have friends that have let's see...8 bucks I think. And counting  they like their bucks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Ok somebody&#8230; I know AGS is ARMCH and ADGA is SGCH&#8230; but what is NDGA?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

One month guys! ONE MONTH!!! That's all I have to wait anymore!!!

Anyways, good evening.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Before kidding??


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey guys  long day at work


----------



## goatlady1314

Hey skyla! 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Hello everyone!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Malory? 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Yes??


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Hi haha 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Is that all you wanted??!?


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Yup 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Emzi00

Anyone know if Lace is still alive? I need her help with some German stuff...


----------



## goatlady1314

I dont know Germany

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey guys 

LOL! Y'all made me think you were talking to yourself with the same avatars nearly!


----------



## goatlady1314

Lol yes its a dare thats going around 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Emzi00

Hey Skyla  How was your day?


----------



## nchen7

hopefully Lacie is no longer sick. haven't seen her around in a while..... sorry Emma, I can't help you with German....


----------



## Emzi00

So Ni, what are you good for then? :lol:  Not German or Algebra....


----------



## goatlady1314

Has anyone gotten any ticks yet?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

i


Emzi00 said:


> Hey Skyla  How was your day?


It was ok... I worked an 8hr shift, then got stuck on express register all day (ya know, the one where people are only supposed to bring a few items but being a whole cart through  ) then I had to go out and do carts shortly before leaving...  
No I'm home and on my way out to do chores, then I'm going to soak in a hot bath! LOL


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

goatlady1314 said:


> Has anyone gotten any ticks yet?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


Personally, no. But my best friend, her mom and sister all have Lyme disease.


----------



## NubianFan

fishin816 said:


> The only time when you have too many bucks is when they outnumber the does. IMO. I am a buck collector, I like to have great bucks, because each buck is half your herd, sooooo&#8230; thats why I have Dylan, Blaze, and Bandit. And then I need a LostValley/Rosasharn buck, and then I will retain a buck from one of them&#8230;
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I'd rather not deal with them, it is so much easier for me to pay a stud fee drop off my doe and bring her back in a couple of weeks bred. If Daff hadn't been stunted I wouldn't have gotten one I don't think.


----------



## nchen7

I hate cockroaches.  there was one on the kitchen wall, and I just chased it around the kitchen, squealing. of course the bf is asleep, so he couldn't help. it kept walking on my feet. SOOO GROSS. they are disgusting!!! I finally maimed it enough to get the glass jar on it. I'm leaving it until the morning. hopefully he'll still be there. I had to wash my feet. *shudder*


----------



## NubianFan

nchen7 said:


> I hate cockroaches.  there was one on the kitchen wall, and I just chased it around the kitchen, squealing. of course the bf is asleep, so he couldn't help. it kept walking on my feet. SOOO GROSS. they are disgusting!!! I finally maimed it enough to get the glass jar on it. I'm leaving it until the morning. hopefully he'll still be there. I had to wash my feet. *shudder*


eewwww is it one of those huge palmetto bug cockroaches? I hate those things


----------



## NubianFan

goatlady1314 said:


> Has anyone gotten any ticks yet?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


I have already found two crawling on me this week but none fastened thankfully. They generally don't like me as well as other people which I am glad of, they can stay away.


----------



## nchen7

NubianFan said:


> eewwww is it one of those huge palmetto bug cockroaches? I hate those things


I don't know what those are, but yes..it's one of those big FAT ones. I had to wash my feet. I still have the willies......


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

What cha guys think so far?^.^









Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> What cha guys think so far?^.^
> 
> View attachment 65568
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


I like it! Do you sell any of your drawings? Would you consider doing pictures upon request?


----------



## Scottyhorse

I just got a text from Sam, saying he's fine and just a little banged up. Mmmhmm. I'm so incredibly relieved to hear from him though.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Hahaha!! Awww playing it tough...what a trooper...glad he txted you ^.^ 




Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer

Yay! At least he's able to text you.


----------



## NubianFan

nchen7 said:


> I hate cockroaches.  there was one on the kitchen wall, and I just chased it around the kitchen, squealing. of course the bf is asleep, so he couldn't help. it kept walking on my feet. SOOO GROSS. they are disgusting!!! I finally maimed it enough to get the glass jar on it. I'm leaving it until the morning. hopefully he'll still be there. I had to wash my feet. *shudder*


They are like these three inch long cockroaches that live in tropical areas/palmetto bugs


----------



## Scottyhorse

I think he fell asleep.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

COgoatLover25 said:


> I like it! Do you sell any of your drawings? Would you consider doing pictures upon request?


Thanks ^.^ yup I do sell them sometimes.  and I do pictures on request also. It depends on the picture though...lol some are just not drawable if you get my meaning (blurry, too many shadows,too much light, not a good angle)

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Well I don't blame him..... going through as many surgeries as he has...sheesh! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

I know, poor guy. It's fairly late there too.


----------



## nchen7

Sydney, glad you heard from him! see...all that worrying and he's alright! hope you get a better night's rest tonight. him sleeping is good. his body needs to heal (badly!).

Leslie, I looked it up. no, this one wasn't it. it's fatter and not quite as long (but still big). I've seen those palmetto ones. I think those are the ones that fly. they're just DISGUSTING. I don't like big bugs inside the house. yep....this is my inner city girl coming out - bugs are icky and they need to live outside!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Hey guys
> 
> LOL! Y'all made me think you were talking to yourself with the same avatars nearly!


 Is what I thought at first!!:O

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Glad you heard from him Sydney!!  :stars:

:lol: a little banged up!? I'd say! :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Hey guys
> 
> LOL! Y'all made me think you were talking to yourself with the same avatars nearly!


it's a dare between the 4 of us haha. Can you imagine if everybody on the forum did it?


----------



## sassykat6181

fishin816 said:


> Ok peoples when I get a new buck next year, should I get one from Rosasharn or Lost Valley?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I don't know anything about Lost Valley, but I love my Rosasharn buck. I have an idea.....you can buy a buck from me for 1/2 the price  lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

COgoatLover25 said:


> it's a dare between the 4 of us haha. Can you imagine if everybody on the forum did it?


Lol! I could see if I still had my Munchie one and then we could really confuse people :lol:


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> What cha guys think so far?^.^
> 
> View attachment 65568
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Yay an artist like me!!!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

sassykat6181 said:


> I don't know anything about Lost Valley, but I love my Rosasharn buck. I have an idea.....you can buy a buck from me for 1/2 the price  lol


Lost Valley is OK.. I definitely like Rosasharn MUCH more! 

LOL! So true! I want a Rosasharn buck so bad! That's my next buy when I sell my boys now


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

4seasonsfarm said:


> Yay an artist like me!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Haha yay!! Fellow artists UNITE!! Haha...

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Haha I know!!! this is great!! do you other goat pics??


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## sassykat6181

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Lost Valley is OK.. I definitely like Rosasharn MUCH more!
> 
> LOL! So true! I want a Rosasharn buck so bad! That's my next buy when I sell my boys now


You could always bring your girls for a "date" with digger


----------



## COgoatLover25

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Lol! I could see if I still had my Munchie one and then we could really confuse people :lol:


heres one! haha


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

sassykat6181 said:


> You could always bring your girls for a "date" with digger


Hmm.. Now to talk my mom into a two hour ride with a doe in heat.. LOL!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

COgoatLover25 said:


> heres one! haha


LOL! :lol:


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Haha for what u don't get it


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

this is what I do on my spring break!!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

4seasonsfarm said:


> Haha I know!!! this is great!! do you other goat pics??
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


This is the first one I've ever drawn actually!! Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Really?!!?:O tht is good!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

4seasonsfarm said:


> Really?!!?:O tht is good!!
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


Yup really. Thank you!!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Your welcome!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

here is one of my paintings












those r my paintings but I'm way better at pencil!!

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

nchen7 said:


> Sydney, glad you heard from him! see...all that worrying and he's alright! hope you get a better night's rest tonight. him sleeping is good. his body needs to heal (badly!).
> 
> Leslie, I looked it up. no, this one wasn't it. it's fatter and not quite as long (but still big). I've seen those palmetto ones. I think those are the ones that fly. they're just DISGUSTING. I don't like big bugs inside the house. yep....this is my inner city girl coming out - bugs are icky and they need to live outside!


Still nasty though Ni, the first time we saw a palmetto bug we were in Long Beach Mississippi at this family motel and my sister absolutely freaked OUT


----------



## Scottyhorse

As much as I love talking to him I made him go to sleep :lol: He really needs it. Today should be his last surgery so hopefully I will be able to talk to him more.


----------



## Scottyhorse

The first and second one are so cute!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

The throd one looks mad!! haha


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

4seasonsfarm said:


> View attachment 65588
> here is one of my paintings
> View attachment 65589
> View attachment 65590
> those r my paintings but I'm way better at pencil!!
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


Aw so cute!!! I paint too 

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Haha thanks!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Anyone good at massage??? lol I could really use a neck massage right now...been sitting too much today and back and neck are acting up...
:-/


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

What're ya'll talk'in 'bout? 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 5 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## nchen7

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> Anyone good at massage??? lol I could really use a neck massage right now...been sitting too much today and back and neck are acting up...
> :-/


if no one around you is good at massage, get a tennis ball or some other squishy but stiff ball, lay on a towel on the floor (unless you have carpet, then just lay on the floor...), and roll it underneath where it hurts. neck is usually kind of awkward, but the rest of the back is quite easy.

Leslie, yes, those flying ones are just SUPER nasty. I don't like using insecticide, but on those, I don't have an issue b/c they're impossible to catch (and I hate squishing large bugs anyway). the one I trapped is still there. I told the bf it's his job to dispose of it (it's still alive). he hates them too but, that's one of those "man" jobs I make him do!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Morning all 

Ni, that is so gross!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Good Morning Skyla 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
Website coming soon!


----------



## goatlady1314

SMB_GoatHerd said:


> Personally, no. But my best friend, her mom and sister all have Lyme disease.


Thats so sad 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Do I have Lyme disease????:O


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

I dont think so lol. Do u know what it is malory?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

No tht is wht I asked if I had it!!!! haha


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Lol it has something to do with ticks, like maybe if u get to many ticks you'll get lyme disease

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Goooodmorning all....it's pouring rain here....I mean POURING...ugh


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

Lyme disease is something ticks spread. it's one of those things that when you get it, it never goes away (it'll show up now and again). not sure what the symptoms are.....

good news is the bf dealt with the cockroach. it's been disposed of som


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Oh well that is good to know about Lyme disease!! thanks!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

So, I think it's time to come up with names for the doelings!


----------



## NubianFan

4 seasons farm what is your avatar?


----------



## goatlady1314

Its a grandpa lol

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## NubianFan

Is it her grandpa? Or someone she knows?


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Oh yay!! Do we get to help with names Sydney? lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

'Peep' is coming home from CO on Saturday!  can't wait to get him!


----------



## Scottyhorse

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> Oh yay!! Do we get to help with names Sydney? lol


I was hoping you guys would help :laugh:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Carolina isn't eating her grain and is getting really thin :sigh: She no fat cover over her ribs


----------



## goatlady1314

NubianFan said:


> Is it her grandpa? Or someone she knows?


 I dont know but thats a good question

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Yay! 

Have you tried putting molasses on it or honey? 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

No.. But when we tried that when she was sick she wouldn't eat it... I could try it again though.. 

The parents full registered names are:

Goodnight South Carolina and Camanna BA Creamsicle.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Scottyhorse said:


> No.. But when we tried that when she was sick she wouldn't eat it... I could try it again though..
> 
> The parents full registered names are:
> 
> Goodnight South Carolina and Camanna BA Creamsicle.


Hmmm poor old girl 

Carolina's Southern Belle?

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> Hmmm poor old girl
> 
> Carolina's Southern Belle?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Yeah 

I was kind of thinking South of France for one of them, and then maybe incorporate the fact that these are her last kids??:scratch:


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Hmmm...Carolina's Last Princess? Lol XP


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> Hmmm...Carolina's Last Princess? Lol XP
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


:laugh:


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

No it's jst a random old guy who looks like a grandpa!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Ok guys so my other buckling has been eating fine and using the bathroom great!!! but he lays down alot:/ it's really warm outside!! So is he just hot? And he also could be depressed from losing his buddy!! what do you guys think??


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Carolina's Last Dance


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

4seasonsfarm said:


> Ok guys so my other buckling has been eating fine and using the bathroom great!!! but he lays down alot:/ it's really warm outside!! So is he just hot? And he also could be depressed from losing his buddy!! what do you guys think??
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


Could be both...

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats

goathiker said:


> Carolina's Last Dance


That's a cool name


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Carolina's Last Dance


Oh I like that a lot! What do you guys think of those names? Carolina's Last Dance and South of France? They rhyme :lol:


----------



## goathiker

I like them, they're not the same old names everyone uses.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I have to go, need to work on my research paper for art.


----------



## goathiker

Ttyl


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> I like them, they're not the same old names everyone uses.


Now just need to figure out who gets what name!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Scottyhorse said:


> Oh I like that a lot! What do you guys think of those names? Carolina's Last Dance and South of France? They rhyme :lol:


I love them!!^.^

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Scottyhorse said:


> I have to go, need to work on my research paper for art.


That sounds interesting lol never heard of doing a research paper for art.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Your could do 
Carolina beautiful


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> Could be both...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Maybe  but maybe I'm also to paranoid from what happened p te other

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

4seasonsfarm said:


> Maybe  but maybe I'm also to paranoid from what happened p te other
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


What happened to the other?

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> That sounds interesting lol never heard of doing a research paper for art.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


It's boring... I have to do it on Raphael and one of his paintings "Saint George Struggling With The Dragon".


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Wooooow.....yup I'd say that's boring... lol


----------



## Scottyhorse

Oye, I'm terrible at this. I wish all my papers could be fictional, I am great at those.


----------



## fishin816

Okay people, how accurate is the Johnes blood test? Because the vet came out while I was at school (that word makes me shudder) and of course, he took the blood sample and not the fecal sample. And I thought the blood sample was inaccurate and the fecal sample was most accurate. Is the blood test ok? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno

The fecal Johnes test is more accurate than the blood test.


----------



## fishin816

Errrrrrr… Great… just wonderful… 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

But, the blood sample is useful.. You can't just do it once and say you're good, it just shows at this time whether or not they are negative, they could turn positive soon after the sample is taken, but it shows the current status, and after an accumulative amount of tests, then you should really know... yeah, doubt that made any sense whatsoever, I'm not good with words :lol:

OH!! And Lacie is alive, her internet's down currently..


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> What happened to the other?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


You didn't hear?? Sorry it's back on a thread I can't remember which one.but he got into something poisonous and died

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

Sydney, I'd say South of France to the cream girl. When I think south of France I think lavender fields, rose wine, and sandy beaches.


----------



## goathiker

South of France is the home of the Camargue Horses too. They are all white/cream.


----------



## goatlady1314

Hey what do u guys think about my goat pam? She almost gives 2 gallons a day! And shes a FF!! 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Emzi00

Got some pictures of Bear, and I know his front feet are too far forward, he was being a butt.  But I need to teach my humans how to take pictures as well...


----------



## COgoatLover25

goatlady1314 said:


> Hey what do u guys think about my goat pam? She almost gives 2 gallons a day! And shes a FF!!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


What breed is she?


----------



## goatlady1314

COgoatLover25 said:


> What breed is she?


A sannen

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatlady1314

goatlady1314 said:


> A sannen
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


Boer cross

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Hehe...Chance trying to squeeze in next to Nibbles XD









Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

Long cold day outside and still haven't gotten to talk to Sam, boo!

Emma, Bear is really cute!


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

goatlady1314 said:


> Lol it has something to do with ticks, like maybe if u get to many ticks you'll get lyme disease
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


Okay this is like, really late, but it comes from a tick who is infected with it. My best friend really is in bad shape, but not as bad as her sister was. Her sister was bedridden for I think a month, and no one would diagnose her. They're doing pretty well, but they all have their "lyme days." Like one day she'll feel fine and the next day she won't even have the motivation to get out of bed. They also have a hard time remembering things and her sister was even having seizures for a while. They're on medication, and it helps them, but it by no means keeps their down days away. They're really strong for what they go through, and I am fully supportive of them. The trick really is to catch it early. My friend and her mom caught it early, while her sister was already in late stage. Just a little food for thought about lyme.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hey guys , what happens if a Nigerian goes over height???? :0


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

The. She probably isn't full nigerian!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

COgoatLover25 said:


> Hey guys , what happens if a Nigerian goes over height???? :0


Or just tall for the breed!!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

goatlady1314 said:


> Hey what do u guys think about my goat pam? She almost gives 2 gallons a day! And shes a FF!!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


Wow that is good!!!!:O

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> The. She probably isn't full nigerian!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


the girl I'm looking at is DEFINITELY nigerian haha


----------



## NubianFan

no offense but that avatar really freaks me out LOL


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Fine I'll change it


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

COgoatLover25 said:


> the girl I'm looking at is DEFINITELY nigerian haha


Either not full blooded or jst a tall one

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

Is she papered? 

I just witnessed the grossest thing ever outside....


----------



## goathiker

That would take some doing to be the grossest thing ever. What was it?


----------



## COgoatLover25

Scottyhorse said:


> Is she papered?
> 
> I just witnessed the grossest thing ever outside....


Yeah, her udder is nice too...
View attachment 65819


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
Website coming soon!


----------



## goatlady1314

Why didn't anyone judge pams udder 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

COgoatLover25 said:


> Yeah, her udder is nice too...
> View attachment 65819
> 
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
> Website coming soon!


PromisedLand doe?

A LOT of their goats are OH....


----------



## COgoatLover25

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> PromisedLand doe?
> 
> A LOT of their goats are OH....


Really? I didn't know that. So is a DQ if you show?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yep.. A good amount of their goats are OH and goats from their lines..

Yes it's a DQ.. They will excuse you from the ring if you have an OH goat.


----------



## COgoatLover25

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Yep.. A good amount of their goats are OH and goats from their lines..
> 
> Yes it's a DQ.. They will excuse you from the ring if you have an OH goat.


Thanks Skyla...learn something new everyday haha


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:thumbup: 
Yah.. It's a bummer.. :/


----------



## COgoatLover25

Yeah it really is, well ttyl Skyla I gotta run. The farriers coming and we have like 12 horses to do...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:/

Ok have fun


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

What do you guys think of the red doe?

http://portland.craigslist.org/yam/grd/4435102062.html


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> What do you guys think of the red doe?
> 
> http://portland.craigslist.org/yam/grd/4435102062.html


I think she's cute!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

haha me too ^.^ I'm not really looking seriously, but I saw her and I was like why aren't you mine!?!? haha


----------



## goathiker

While looking at Cragslist goats Meg, don't ever ever buy anything from C&L Farms. They are animal flippers and they have CL on their property.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Hello everyone! :wave:


----------



## goathiker

Hey Patrick


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Howdy, Jill.

Time for the goat kids to get bottles. Be back in a bit. :wink:


----------



## COgoatLover25

...


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Patrick, I'm in love with your signature!


----------



## goathiker




----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

goathiker said:


> While looking at Cragslist goats Meg, don't ever ever buy anything from C&L Farms. They are animal flippers and they have CL on their property.


Oh wow ya thanks for letting me know...that's awful!!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

Patrick! You're back!

I picked out my new reservation from Camanna!

Camanna MD Sweet Rhapsody bred to Castle Rock GN Grand Torino.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Yep, I'm back!! :grin: Been a long time no see!


----------



## Scottyhorse

My whole right leg is hurting pretty much from my hip to my knee down to my ankle.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

That doesn't sound pleasant! From what, do you know?


----------



## Scottyhorse

I also think that Betty has at least triplets. She is only two months in and got really big all of a sudden. 

9 more days till I can get some milk from Carolina! :yum: Then I can get some udder pictures of Carolina and list her second doeling up for sale. Not sure how much I should list her for though....


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Not to rub it in, but I've been enjoying Corvette's delicious Alpine milk the past few days!! :yum:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> That doesn't sound pleasant! From what, do you know?


Still haven't figured it out :eyeroll: I was at the doctors two days ago, and then I will go back in one month, and then more testing a month after that :eyeroll: And no, it's highly unpleasant :lol: We are also doing screens for other things, and I will be seeing other doctors... :hair: I'm just full of medical issues :hammer:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Not to rub it in, but I've been enjoying Corvette's delicious Alpine milk the past few days!! :yum:


Oh shush :lol: I just need to find some grain that Carolina will eat because she is soooooo thin!


----------



## goathiker

Have you tried just plain whole oats Sydney. They will eat them when they won't eat anything else sometimes.


----------



## Scottyhorse

That's what I had her on before but she stopped eating those. I think that we are all out of them. My mom gave her a little bit yesterday (of what we had left) and she ate them it looked like.... Too bad my dad just got back from the feed store :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Just came to a startling revelation... When I start milking I'm going to have to get up early! I am NOT a morning person.... Yuck!  Need to find my teat tape....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So... Peep won't be coming home tomorrow like planned  :mecry:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Oh no, what happened?


----------



## COgoatLover25

why not Skyla?


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

About an hour ago I was forced to say good bye to dear sweet Bella.   She fought hard for 26 long days. Now she has no more pain. I miss her SOOO BAD!!!!     She was my favorite doeling. I can't stop crying!!!  :mecry: :tears: Good bye Baby Bella!!!  I LOVE YOU SO MUCH, more than you will ever know! I LOVE YOU MY LITTLE GIRL!  (She had Joint Ill and started getting VERY weak)

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 5 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## COgoatLover25

so sorry to hear that Charisa :hug:


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

I was soo looking forward to showing her in May.    I CAN'T STOP CRYING!!!  I MISS MY BABY!!!   

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## sassykat6181

A friend found some kittens in the engine compartment of a large excavator. I have them now and they are so cute! Gave them a bath to take off the grease and oil smell. I warmed some goat milk and they happily drank it from a bowl, along with some soft cat food. I think they are about 3 weeks old. 

How much should I feed them? and how often? thanks guys!

Oh and today is day 145 for "Poppins"


----------



## goathiker

They should have kitten food and water out 24/7 and be offered all the milk they want 4 times a day. 


I'm so sorry Charisa. I know how hard you tried with that little one.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

I MISS MY BABY BELLA!!!  

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

ROFL!! Look at this lamancha XD I'm laughing soooo hard lol


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

So sorry Charissa X''( ....that's just awful...


----------



## sassykat6181

So sorry Charissa  hugs!


----------



## sassykat6181




----------



## CritterCarnival

Those kitties look closer to 5 weeks or better. Very cute!


----------



## sassykat6181

CritterCarnival said:


> Those kitties look closer to 5 weeks or better. Very cute!


Oh good! Thanks. I had a kitten bottle and they took it ok. But when I put the milk in a shallow bowl, they licked it right up. They liked the soft cat food too. I'll get some kitten kibble tomorrow. I only have adult cat food for my barn cats.

Should I put some probiotic powder in the goat milk? Anything else I should give them? They seem in good weight and certainly enjoyed their baths. They were so dirty


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Cause something about the HC and NH state and the state vet here was closed so they couldn't get it fixed today and it will be Thursday instead... :/ oh well.. Just a bummer... 

Oh man... I'm so sorry you lost her  :hug: I know it's hard..  :hug:


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

goatlady1314 said:


> Why didn't anyone judge pams udder
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


A beautiful Chaney!! I thought I had already said that but I guess not:/

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Hello everyone! :wave:


Hey you don't reply to this thread often!!!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

DesertFlowerNigerians said:


> About an hour ago I was forced to say good bye to dear sweet Bella.   She fought hard for 26 long days. Now she has no more pain. I miss her SOOO BAD!!!!     She was my favorite doeling. I can't stop crying!!!  :mecry: :tears: Good bye Baby Bella!!!  I LOVE YOU SO MUCH, more than you will ever know! I LOVE YOU MY LITTLE GIRL!  (She had Joint Ill and started getting VERY weak)
> 
> _________________________________________________
> 
> *Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
> 
> http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com
> 
> Home to a small herd of 5 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.
> 
> ~Charisa~


So sorry charisa!! I know how it feels to lose a baby doeling that you love so much!!:'( how did you tell she had joint illness??

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

4seasonsfarm said:


> Hey you don't reply to this thread often!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


No, Patrick left us all!  so rude!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Oh well he doesn't get on here much anyways!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

He used to  I'm sure he's been busy lately


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Haha probably!! but like I think I might have a doe that I thought was barren to be preggo!!!! eeeek!!!!! but I don't wanna get yaws or my hopes up but her pooch looks drop pier than usual and she is making a udder but her teats are very tiny!!!:/ like doeling tiny:/


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

sassykat6181 said:


> View attachment 65876
> View attachment 65877


What are you going to do with them?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Good morning


----------



## goatygirl

Morning


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:wave:


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I'm still tired!!:/


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Tell me about it! -_- *yawn*

My friend kept me up talking till 2:30  lol!


----------



## goatygirl

Me too. we dehornd the kids last night and December rejected them so it took a while but we put the kids in a crate next to her and let them out to day they seem to be doing better now but December is acting bloated she is very depressed.She kept biting and hitting them last night.


----------



## goatlady1314

Not me! I got up 7 mins late when I usually get up a half an hour late but it's gonna a longer day now 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatygirl

https://nh.craigslist.org/grd/4387764516.html
I saw these girls on craigslist I'm not interested but fun to look at.


----------



## goatlady1314

They are soo cute! Are they registered?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## sassykat6181

goatygirl said:


> What are you going to do with them?


I will neuter them and keep them as barn cats 

We have 3 now but they're about 4-5 yrs old. Also rescues


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Tell me about it! -_- *yawn*
> 
> My friend kept me up talking till 2:30  lol!


I was up til 2:30 also but all day I was with my youth group and one of my friends was bein so annoying!!!!:l she was constantly talking or yelling or telling me to hold something or trying to hug me when I was sweaty and saying I love you!! I kept telling her to get off but she wouldn't listen. She is super spoilt rotten by her parents and grandparents and she doesn't have any manners and has ADHD!!!:l and we were walking all day and driving all day:l

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'm getting a proper lesson from a rider that lives in Seattle!! She's coming over to a stables near us May 17th and 18th and I will do a flat work lesson or two with her


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's awesome!


----------



## COgoatLover25

That's really cool Sydney!!!


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
Website coming soon!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Awesome!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'm so excited!! I haven't had an actual lesson in foreeeever!


----------



## goatygirl

Kelsie's baby goat about a week old is panting I am afraid it is pneumonia but I'm not sure. She keeps crying her temperature is 103.1 she is 4 pounds five days old. She gained two pounds sense she was born. Right now she is acting distant and refuses to eat. She does not like her mom cleaning her or being touched.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Wow!! I would take her to the vet!! I've never experienced that before!! so sorry and I'll be praying!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I saw your thread.. She was just disbudded today?

I would bet she just didn't take to it well.. I would give her a pain med and watch her closely.. See if you can get her to take a bottle, of not, tube her if you need to. 
We had this happen last year.. The kid was off for a day-day and a half, and then was fine.. We tubed her so she would get some food and fluids into her and pain meds and kept and eye on her...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Finally taking that hot bath I've been talking about for weeks! LOL! Oh gosh, it feels so good!


----------



## Emzi00

:lol: Oh Skyla


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:laugh: 

But, I think it is a tad too got.. I have sweat dripping down my face! :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

So what is everyone up to tonight?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Soaking in a bath tub  LOL!

Got a lot done today though  trimmed hooves and disbudded two kids  did a bit of picking up and had some 'lazy time'


----------



## NubianFan

is it normal for a doe to get mean right before she kids. Dru is being evil to both Daff and Pipsqueak now. She is biting their ears and head butting them. I was gonna wait til right before she was due to separate her but I may go ahead and do it tomorrow.


----------



## NubianFan

How are you soaking in a bath tub and online ? LOL


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> So what is everyone up to tonight?


Trying to sell a guitar, would like some money for more goats... hope this guy still wants it.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> How are you soaking in a bath tub and online ? LOL


My iPod  I was eating some crackers too  :lol: multitasking!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> is it normal for a doe to get mean right before she kids. Dru is being evil to both Daff and Pipsqueak now. She is biting their ears and head butting them. I was gonna wait til right before she was due to separate her but I may go ahead and do it tomorrow.


Each goat is different.. 
I have one and her hormones go all wacky and she gets REAL nasty sometimes! 8\


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Trying to sell a guitar, would like some money for more goats... hope this guy still wants it.


Hopefully he does!  *fingers crossed*


----------



## NubianFan

It is like she wants to be with me and can't stand them being anywhere near me. She would get on my lap if she could I think. She is such a mess.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Poor gal..  hormones sure do mess with them :/


----------



## NubianFan

She just comes up and looks me right in the eye so funny. Like "mama hold me". LOL


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

NubianFan said:


> So what is everyone up to tonight?


My family had a Bon fire!! it's so sad it feels like the end of summer but it's jst end of spring break tomorrow!!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> She just comes up and looks me right in the eye so funny. Like "mama hold me". LOL


Awe!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

4seasonsfarm said:


> My family had a Bon fire!! it's so sad it feels like the end of summer but it's jst end of spring break tomorrow!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Sounds fun! I can't wait till it warms up a bit more and we are going to have one here with a bunch of friends (and special persons  ) it will be lots if fun!!


----------



## Emzi00

I think I might like my mom, she's pretty cool.. :chin:


----------



## NubianFan

Emzi00 said:


> I think I might like my mom, she's pretty cool.. :chin:


:ROFL: Well I am glad you came to this conclusion.


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> :ROFL: Well I am glad you came to this conclusion.


It took me quite some time to get to it, but as of now, I think I like her. :scratch:


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Sounds fun! I can't wait till it warms up a bit more and we are going to have one here with a bunch of friends (and special persons  ) it will be lots if fun!!


Ooooh!!nice!!! we will do a bonfire like that in the summer!!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

We like to have weenie roasts in the spring and fall and make smores too. It is fun and used to be really inexpensive, it is still more inexpensive than some things.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hehe!  

Fun fun!!


----------



## Emzi00

I've been inspired to paint Bear's "nails" blue.... I should do that, I should do it tomorrow, and I should worm him, I should not forget too...


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

That would be awesome???


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

*!!!



Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

ugh....our new neighbour (haven't moved in yet), keeps spraying kerosene on his land to keep the weeds down. I kind of want to throw a match on it......:chin:


----------



## Emzi00

A match? Get out a torch!


----------



## Emzi00

Kinda wish Jill was here right now... some stuff I want to learn about..... :chin:


----------



## nchen7

she's been quite quiet recently. and Lacie. is Lacie alive?

a match is not quite as obvious as a torch. hehe


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie is alive. She made me look at a Dale baby, and a cute baby from 17 years ago... :lol: Her internet is down right now. And she got another doe...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Any one know if Baycox is injected on Oral???


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I think it's injection!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Do you know the does?


----------



## nchen7

that's awesome about Lacie and her new doe! she can't help herself, can she?


----------



## NubianFan

nchen7 said:


> ugh....our new neighbour (haven't moved in yet), keeps spraying kerosene on his land to keep the weeds down. I kind of want to throw a match on it......:chin:


:slapfloor:


----------



## NubianFan

It's raining, It's pouring, the old man is snoring, so jump in bed and cover your head and don't come out until morning......


----------



## ksalvagno

Baycox is oral.

I think that rain you are getting, Leslie, is going to be here on Monday. They are saying thunderstorms on Monday and Tuesday for us.


----------



## goatlady1314

Its raining here to!!!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## NubianFan

HUGE booming thunder and lightening close. I want to take a bath but I am waiting til this lightening storm passes.


----------



## NubianFan

We are in between two rain systems, this one is almost passed should quit in 30 minutes or so, then we will have about 3 hours dry before the next system starts through. So we will have rain off and on all day most likely.


----------



## goatlady1314

We got a break after it rained all night! Then it started again of course :-I

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## NubianFan

yeah on the map I see that system hovering out there


----------



## NubianFan

Accckkkkkk !!!!!!!!! TEN DAYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sassykat6181

Help me please. 
Runny poop & blood http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/showthread.php?t=166222

She seems to be inn discomfort. Stretching and laying down a lot


----------



## goatlady1314

whats ten days for? 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## NubianFan

Ten days til Dru's due date!!!! My first kidding ever I am so nervous.


----------



## goatlady1314

Oh wow! I have a goat due in 5 days! We got her at a sale barn and shes really pregnant! I bet she'll have triplets  can't wait

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## NubianFan

I am excited sure , but I think I am more nervous! She looks good though she never got just huge or anything so I am hoping that helps her bounce back quickly and hopefully not have an extra large kid that is hard to have.


----------



## goatlady1314

Yea thats always scary! But everything is gonna be fine! 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatlady1314

How long have u had goats Leslie?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## NubianFan

I have only had them about a year now.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Have you started a waiting thread Leslie?


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
Website coming soon!


----------



## NubianFan

I haven't I was going to take recent pics of her and start one this weekend but I was gone most of the day yesterday and today it is pouring rain with no sign of stopping I don't care what the weather man says.... It looks like London outside.


----------



## COgoatLover25

NubianFan said:


> I haven't I was going to take recent pics of her and start one this weekend but I was gone most of the day yesterday and today it is pouring rain with no sign of stopping I don't care what the weather man says.... It looks like London outside.


Well let us kno when you do!!!

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
Website coming soon!


----------



## NubianFan

I guess I could just start one without the pics and add them later... hmmmmonder:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

You should  lol!

The first show if the year is just over a month away!!  :stars: soo excited!! I all of my milkers are coming, and I think all three LaMancha Jr's are too


----------



## NubianFan

Making taco soup and corn bread for today's lunch. I am trying to do low carbs but with this soup I have to have a small piece of cornbread, and my daughter will devour the rest. Have y'all ever made taco soup it is good and easy to make.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sounds yummy! :yum:


----------



## NubianFan

It is simple 2 pounds ground beef, one can each light red kidney beans, black beans, and pinto beans, one can shoe peg corn (I just use whole kernal corn) one can diced or stewed tomatoes, one can rotel tomatoes, one pkg taco seasoning, one pkg ranch dressing mix and water to make the right consistency. Delicious...


----------



## ksalvagno

Sounds like the recipe I have. Easy to make and delicious.


----------



## NubianFan

Karen SassyKat is needing another answer on her runny poop and blood thread. You would know the answer better than I would.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Hello everybody, :wave:

Just so you know, I don't like Minnesota's weather this year! Currently it's raining; earlier this month, it snowed about 6 inches!

If April showers bring May flowers, what do April _snow-dumps_ and showers bring? :doh: :roll:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey Patrick! :wave: 

Eew! Sounds icky over there!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Hi, Skyla. :wave:

Yes, it is gross here! At least there isn't any snow on the ground anymore! :clap: Now if only the ground could soak up this rain!


----------



## NubianFan

Yay!! Hey Patrick good to "read" you!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

NubianFan said:


> Yay!! Hey Patrick good to "read" you!


:laugh:

Hey, Leslie. :wave:


----------



## COgoatLover25

It's raining here and I hates it!


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
Website coming soon!


----------



## NubianFan

Dru only has about 10 days left Patrick! You have to stick around and oooh and ahhhh over the babies. LOL


----------



## NubianFan

We are in between systems here right now. It should start again soon though.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

COgoatLover25 said:


> It's raining here and I hates it!
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
> Website coming soon!


:hi5: Yep, join the crowd! :roll:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Is this where all the rain haters go ? Haha


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
Website coming soon!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

NubianFan said:


> Dru only has about 10 days left Patrick! You have to stick around and oooh and ahhhh over the babies. LOL


Deal! (Like you would have to twist my arm to admire little goat kids!)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Deal! (Like you would have to twist my arm to admire little goat kids!)


:laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Hi, Skyla. :wave:
> 
> Yes, it is gross here! At least there isn't any snow on the ground anymore! :clap: Now if only the ground could soak up this rain!


Oh I know the feeling!! I hate that so much! It was like that here for a while...


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

You guys my sister is acting like a retard!!!:l


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Don't all siblings?! :lol:


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Well rhea is a Mexican retard!! she was making this weird noise and scratching my hand thinkin it would make me laugh!! btw she is older than me!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Hey, hey now. No using the "R" word, even _I_ don't say that one.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Well I'm sorry she was acting like one!!! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

I added a little cayenne pepper to my taco soup and set my lips on fire LOL


----------



## Emzi00

Taco soup sounded good besides the beans.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Cheese burger soup is really good too! :yum: Mr. YouKnowWho's mom makes it the best!! :drool:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Alright, got to go. See you later. :wave:


----------



## NubianFan

Bye Patrick


----------



## NubianFan

Cheeseburger soup? I will have to look that one up... hmmm


----------



## nchen7

NubianFan said:


> It's raining, It's pouring, the old man is snoring, so jump in bed and cover your head and don't come out until morning......


I didn't know that was the whole song! April showers bring May flowers!

it hasn't rained here in so long. the whole island is crispy. bush fires raging everywhere (they don't have Smokey the Bear down here, although he would probably have a different connotation if he were here.....).

Leslie, 10 more days!!! how exciting for you!!! I can't wait for baby pictures! Dru will do great! I predict an easy, textbook birth!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Cheeseburger soup? I will have to look that one up... hmmm


Yes, SOOO good!! :drool:

Ttly Patrick :wave:


----------



## NubianFan

it is still pouring... And thundering and lightening and they say we are at severe risk for tornadoes today.... yuck.... I did *barely* manage to get a bath between lightening storms though, it stopped for all of about 30 minutes here.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

It looks like it's gonna rain here but it's really hot now!!!!!:l but split pea and ham soup is soooo good!!! 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Copper every 6 months right? 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Oh I love split pea soup!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Ik!! I could eat it all day!!! 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## sassykat6181

Here's an update on Luna. Prayers please!!!!

Vet was out. We gave her c&d antitoxin, penicillin, Banamine, recover and tubed her with a pepto type solution for ruminants. Her poop is straight water at this point. Temp was up to 102 from 100.6 earlier. 

After an hour she was more alert and starting to munch a little hay. I brought the kids back in and she let them nurse

Supposed to give more penicillin and b complex tonight

I did also give her dimethox just in case. Vet said her eye lids looked ok, not pale like I thought. He said more from shock than anemia 

Fingers crossed, she's my love


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I'll be praying!!! 

Update on my one doe that I thought was Barron. So as y'all probably know I had I doe who I thought was Barron and just recently I thought she was pregnant well today I saw a baby rolling around in her stomach!!!!!!!!!! eeeeeek!!! I'm so happy I'm gonna cry!!!!:')


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

I just posted Dru's waiting thread. She is ten days out.


----------



## COgoatLover25

NubianFan said:


> I just posted Dru's waiting thread. She is ten days out.


I found it 

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
Website coming soon!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Hey when do baby goats start kicking and rolling around in the womb??


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

4seasonsfarm said:


> Hey when do baby goats start kicking and rolling around in the womb??
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


When they get tired of laying still....  :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pretty girl!


----------



## COgoatLover25

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Pretty girl!


Is she your new one?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No, a local breeders doe that I like  

I may, or may not be getting one this year.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

NubianFan said:


> When they get tired of laying still....  :laugh:


Haha but does there have to be around a certain month or anything??

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> No, a local breeders doe that I like
> 
> I may, or may not be getting one this year.


Too bad, really nice doe!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I kno she is pretty!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

Okay I added some pics to Dru's waiting thread including the udder one you requested Lindsey


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

COgoatLover25 said:


> Too bad, really nice doe!


She is  she will be an FF this year so hopefully I'll see her at some shows, and maybe get a kid out if her at some point in the future


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

I like the color!

http://rmn.craigslist.org/grd/4433470963.html


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Okay, I have a strange question that goes along the lines of "can you teach an old dog new tricks?" Can you teach a 2 year old Boer buck to brace?

I'd like to take a picture of Bowman braced this summer, but thinking back, I never taught him how to brace. :?


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Hallifer is now sporting a pretty blue collar around! He hates it... :roll:


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Patrick, do you have to brace your goats in shows around where you are? And, I'd imagine... I'm trying to teach my 7 month old buck to lead. Never even seen one before about 3 weeks ago when he came...


----------



## goatlady1314

Hey guys its still raining here! I bet we got 3 inches. 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

It's not raining a lick!!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

This year's wethers need to be braced in the shows. Bucks and does aren't supposed to be.

I'm not going to show my buck, I just wanted him braced so I could take a picture. Kind of silly, but if it isn't _too_ hard, I am willing to put in the time to train him.


----------



## goatlady1314

Quit your bragging malory!  haha 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## NubianFan

It has rained hard nearly all day here, I bet we have gotten close to 6 inches if not more.


----------



## goatlady1314

Were r u from Leslie? 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I'm from nowhere!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Rain! :roll:


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Like my new avatar??


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

Arkansas, you have scary avatars....


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Patrick, the only animals we have to brace are lambs. All goats are shown on chokers around her.


----------



## goatlady1314

4seasonsfarm said:


> I'm from nowhere!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Ik were your from already 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatlady1314

Your avatar is hilarious

Hey rain is better than snow!!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Haha I knew yaw would like it!!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

You gotta change it now 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Ok!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

There!! I will get some newer pics of my goats tomorrow and I'll make them my avatar!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

SMB_GoatHerd said:


> Patrick, the only animals we have to brace are lambs. All goats are shown on chokers around her.


Hmm, interesting. Market wethers are braced around here. :smile:

I'm going to do bottles for the little ones and then hit the bed. (It's calling my name. :wink

Until next time... :wave:


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

It's past your bed time anyways Patrick!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

No its past mine!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Haha yaw go to sleep!! cause I'm not goin to bed til 1-2!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Naw the later I stay up the earlier u wake up so whats the point hahaha

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Haha I jst had to do alot of algebra tht is the only reason j stayed up!!!!:$


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I get to keep 3 littles, I get to keep 3 littles this year :thumbup:


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Thank goodness someone is still up besides me!! hi!! if my pregnant does have doelings I'm gonna keep em!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I get to keep these 3, one pack wether boy and 2 doelings...


----------



## Scottyhorse

Well hello everyone :wave:
I got a picture of Sam yesterday. Poor thing is all swollen and beat up but he's still cute :laugh:

Osceola has put on about 10 pounds since we've had him  
He got his feet trimmed a few days ago and now he's lame on his bad foot!!  The ferrier took way too much off the side, just like his seller warned about, and now he has a terrible limp when you're on him  

I rode Scotty for about 4 hours today. Bareback for an hour or so them English for the rest. He was having a very very clumsy day and tripped about 5 trillion times it seemed! :lol: And Red wasn't down in the paddock so he wasn't paying attention either and throwing his head EVERYWHERE. I jumped him some too but I'm pretty sure that My form was terrible :slapfloor: Scotty didn't even break a sweat after four hours of vigorous ridding!


----------



## Scottyhorse

And my mom also rode Riley and he's figuring our how to go forward :laugh: He's already trying to be super lazy and stubborn! My mom had blunt tip spurs AND a crop and he STILL wouldn't want to do anything! :slapfloor:


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Jill- cute babies!!

And Sydney- I'm glad Sam is doin better!! and I can't go to sleep to much on my mind!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

It's good Sam is doing so well. He's got a long hard road ahead of him. You'll probably be learning some patience over the next year. 

The boys are going to start going into a stall at night with a grower feed starting tomorrow. They are 6 weeks old and they need to start sharing some of their milk with the bottle baby before I go broke buying cows milk. Yours is the bigger boy and is more polite. He still has a bad habit of jumping up a bit but, he's learning. At the moment, you can touch any part of his body, he stands to have his feet trimmed, he comes when called about half the time, and he follows really nice with or without his mom.


----------



## nchen7

how exciting Jill, you get to keep 3 babies! i really like those girls you have. 

Sydney, glad Sam is well enough to message you.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I know I liked the girls too!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ugh!! My 4hr shift at work just some how turned into a 7hr one... -_- 
Ugg!


----------



## nchen7

that sucks Skyla. hope those 7 hrs go by quickly for you....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks.. Most of the time they do  but I really didn't want to work that long today! :lol: 

On a good note, Peep is coming home tomorrow!!  I can't wait to finally see him in person!!


----------



## Scottyhorse

I had a dream last night that we went to a feed emporium. :laugh: Only one of us would have that dream!  It was huge, and had every feed imaginable! It was all really cheap, too


----------



## fishin816

Scottyhorse said:


> I had a dream last night that we went to a feed emporium. :laugh: Only one of us would have that dream!  It was huge, and had every feed imaginable! It was all really cheap, too


ONLY one of us! LOL!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

I am really sore from riding and jumping Scotty for 4 hours yesterday....

I sent my mom on a mission to get some feed for Carolina and Betty today... We'll see what she comes home with :lol:


----------



## fishin816

I get my new puppy on Saturday!!!!!!!!!!!! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

I am so excited for school to be over :dance:


----------



## goatlady1314

Me too!! I get my LGD dog this week! 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## fishin816

Scottyhorse said:


> I am so excited for school to be over :dance:


FOR THE YEAR?!?!? We still have 21, loooooooooooonnnnnnnggggggggg, bbbbbbbooooooorrrrrrriiiiiiinnnnnnggggg days left. Grrrr I hate school so much.

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

goatlady1314 said:


> Me too!! I get my LGD dog this week!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


I am getting my new LGD! She is so cute! I already have the food picked out for her . And then I have plans for when she gets older! Lol!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

hey what type of food do they eat?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Scottyhorse

fishin816 said:


> FOR THE YEAR?!?!? We still have 21, loooooooooooonnnnnnnggggggggg, bbbbbbbooooooorrrrrrriiiiiiinnnnnnggggg days left. Grrrr I hate school so much.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


We've got about the same left.


----------



## fishin816

goatlady1314 said:


> hey what type of food do they eat?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


I am gonna start her on Diamond NATURALS Large Breed Puppy. Then just switch her to Diamond Hi-Energy. Diamond is the best brand IMO.

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Guys, I thought you'd really enjoy this story. 
So my best friend, Rachel, just got 3 2 month old doelings. 2 Nubians, Chablis, and Rye, and 1 Alpine, Whiskey. They're still on bottles and she's had them for almost 3 weeks now. Well, one of my close friends from school, Jake, was there to give Rachel's mom an application for their new lawn care business, and Rachel had him go and help her feed the babies. Well, he came up to me in Spanish class today, and said to me, "So, when Rachel first got her goats, I was all like, "Oh more animals.." and then I was helping her feed Whiskey, while she fed Rye and Chablis was in the corner sleeping, and I couldn't help but think, aweeee! They are so cute." He told me that his heart just melted. As a sidenote, Jake is 6'5" and usually isn't all "awe, animals!" 
I thought you would just love that story. I know it made me smile while he was telling me. It just warmed my heart to know that.


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

fishin816 said:


> FOR THE YEAR?!?!? We still have 21, loooooooooooonnnnnnnggggggggg, bbbbbbbooooooorrrrrrriiiiiiinnnnnnggggg days left. Grrrr I hate school so much.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


That's upsetting for me. I have a little over a month left. We aren't out until mid June because of such horrid weather this past winter.


----------



## fishin816

SMB_GoatHerd said:


> That's upsetting for me. I have a little over a month left. We aren't out until mid June because of such horrid weather this past winter.


Well, we only had to make up five days, and the rest were "act of God days" so we didn't need to make them up! Waaaahoooooo!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

fishin816 said:


> Well, we only had to make up five days, and the rest were "act of God days" so we didn't need to make them up! Waaaahoooooo!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I lost count at twelve...


----------



## goatlady1314

fishin816 said:


> I am gonna start her on Diamond NATURALS Large Breed Puppy. Then just switch her to Diamond Hi-Energy. Diamond is the best brand IMO.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Is that brand specifically ment for LGDs?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Scottyhorse

Apparently I have 23 or 32 days left, the teacher can't remember :lol:


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Do you guys have to go 180 days in all, too?


----------



## fishin816

goatlady1314 said:


> Is that brand specifically ment for LGDs?p
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


No&#8230; just all dogs/cats. It is a smaller company, unlike the nasty Purina and Nutrena. And is ten times less cheaper than Purina, Nutrena, or Science Diet. My dogs have done best on it.!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

SMB_GoatHerd said:


> Do you guys have to go 180 days in all, too?


Yes&#8230;

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

I think so :lol:


----------



## nchen7

ah school days.....I don't miss those!

it's hard not to say "awwww animals" when there are baby goats involved. they're just too darn cute to resist!

so the girls got their birthing haircut today. Missy has hairy pants, so she had the most taken off. she looks like a different goat. I don't have clippers (don't show or shave them), so I just took scissors and snipped. it's nowhere near even, but hey.....it's short and that's what counts! she's never been cut either, so she had some mats. poor thing. hopefully she'll feel a little cooler now.


----------



## NubianFan

nchen7 said:


> ah school days.....I don't miss those!
> 
> it's hard not to say "awwww animals" when there are baby goats involved. they're just too darn cute to resist!
> 
> so the girls got their birthing haircut today. Missy has hairy pants, so she had the most taken off. she looks like a different goat. I don't have clippers (don't show or shave them), so I just took scissors and snipped. it's nowhere near even, but hey.....it's short and that's what counts! she's never been cut either, so she had some mats. poor thing. hopefully she'll feel a little cooler now.


Did Dru's hairy rear and udder inspire you. :ROFL: I want to do that, but I think I'd cut her udder and bits off, the way she is acting now, I shoulda done it before this last minute hormone anger set in.....


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

nchen7 said:


> it's hard not to say "awwww animals" when there are baby goats involved. they're just too darn cute to resist!


I know! It just warmed my heart to hear him say that. :smile: And I don't know why... I can't imagine what he'd say when I had 14 little ones.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey y'all :wave:


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I'm at a lock in!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

See what a bit of stalking can do for you? I found a good picture of Billie's dam.


----------



## NubianFan

She's really nice.


----------



## Emzi00

I like her, too bad she's dead.... onder:


----------



## NubianFan

Gosh Billie isn't very old is she, why is her dam dead already? Did she have trouble kidding or something, you probably told me this and I just filed it in a dark corner of my brain somewhere un found.


----------



## Emzi00

Billie's a yearling. It was either polio or listeriosis, they didn't catch it fast enough.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Wow, she is so pretty!  What does her sire look like?


----------



## Scottyhorse

So apparently I haven't grown very much... I can fit in the same jeans that I got in 5th grade :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> Wow, she is so pretty!  What does her sire look like?


No clue. This is Billie's dam's sire's dam.... confused yet? :lol: I haven't done enough stalking to find those pictures yet... :shades:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> No clue. This is Billie's dam's sire's dam.... confused yet? :lol: I haven't done enough stalking to find those pictures yet... :shades:


Great grandma on billies dams side? :question:


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> Great grandma on billies dams side? :question:


Yeah... :chin:

Sire's half sister, same dam (LA'd with a final score of 90). I sure lucked out on this goat,I had no idea when I got her! :lol:


----------



## fishin816

When trimming goats for the show, do you use the 1/16" blade, if not what do you use? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

NubianFan said:


> Did Dru's hairy rear and udder inspire you. :ROFL: I want to do that, but I think I'd cut her udder and bits off, the way she is acting now, I shoulda done it before this last minute hormone anger set in.....


Oh no. I've been meaning to do it for a while. I remember last year when Buttercup kidded, her tail fur got SOOOO icky. I had to cut it off days after. So I mental noted to do it before her kidding. I wanted to wait for one month out. Missy was forming dredlocks in her long leg hairs, so I started cutting and I kept cutting... She was fidgety so I had to tie her collar to the fence and distract her with a yummy patch of grass.

Emma, looks like you've learned well from your mentor Lacie on how to spy... Billie looks like she came from good lines. Too bad her mom's no longer around... Is Billie bred? Or waiting for later this year?


----------



## Scottyhorse

fishin816 said:


> When trimming goats for the show, do you use the 1/16" blade, if not what do you use?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


#10 on body, #50 on udder. Some use #30 on face, legs and belly (underneath) but I haven't yet.


----------



## goatlady1314

Emzi00 said:


> Yeah... :chin:
> 
> Sire's half sister, same dam (LA'd with a final score of 90). I sure lucked out on this goat,I had no idea when I got her! :lol:


Thats your goat!?! Shes beautiful =)

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Hello everybody! :wave:



Scottyhorse said:


> So apparently I haven't grown very much... I can fit in the same jeans that I got in 5th grade :ROFL:


LOL! I can still fit in the same belt I got in Cub Scouts (Wolves or Bears) (around 8 or 9 years old)!! :laugh: :slapfloor: :lol:


----------



## nchen7

Hey Patrick! Long time! Oh, I saw something and thought of you. I'm on a soap forum and someone posted something abt pine tar soap. They made it for their niece who has bad acne, and pine tar soap has helped heal it really well. You may wanna try? I can pm u the link of the pic if u want?


----------



## Emzi00

nchen7 said:


> Emma, looks like you've learned well from your mentor Lacie on how to spy... Billie looks like she came from good lines. Too bad her mom's no longer around... Is Billie bred? Or waiting for later this year?


:lol: I've learned a ton from Lacie...  She was supposed to be, but isn't. Which I guess I'm cool with, she didn't like Mr. Studmuffin, and he wasn't my favorite either. I'll probably breed her for early March kids.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

nchen7 said:


> Hey Patrick! Long time! Oh, I saw something and thought of you. I'm on a soap forum and someone posted something abt pine tar soap. They made it for their niece who has bad acne, and pine tar soap has helped heal it really well. You may wanna try? I can pm u the link of the pic if u want?


Sure. :smile:

I'm going to head to bed. Sorry for the little stay (tomorrow I'll stay a bit longer). Later. :wave:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Of corse when I come on you leave!  night Patrick  :wave:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Guys I'm so excited to get peep tomorrow!  eep!


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, it'll be nice to finally have him there.


----------



## COgoatLover25

That's SO exciting Skyla!!! :fireworks:

My 2 Nubian girls are filling their udders! It'll be sometime in May!


----------



## sassykat6181

Twin doelings from Mel tonight!!!!! Woohoo


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks guys!  

And WHOO!! Yay Mel!!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Ok so I've stayed up all night!!!!!:l


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

Why??


----------



## NubianFan

I think she was at a lock in???


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Morning all


----------



## NubianFan

Hey Skyla so Peep is arriving today? Exciting?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yep! 
I got a text an hour ago saying they were getting ready to leave for the airport  she said she'll text me when they get home too 

Just pray all goes well and there are no issues for him getting on or off the plane band that he has a safe flight 

I can't wait to see him tonight!


----------



## NubianFan

Yeah I am sure he will be fine. well I have to head out to take daughter to school and then to work myself everyone have a good day.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Have a good day Leslie


----------



## Trickyroo

Peep will have a great flight. Im sure she put a nice magazine and puzzle book in with him  Very exciting :wahoo::hugs:


----------



## goatlady1314

Hey who is peep?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

He's on the plan to Chicago! Then here after a quick stop there 

ROFL!! Laura your far too funny!! LOL! 

Peep is my new buck  he's flying in from CO  his real name is BlackWing Alabama's FireStorm. Bit as a joke we started calling him Peep.. And it kinda stuck lol!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Haha I like peep!! and yeh u went to a lockin


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

This is him:


----------



## nchen7

he's a handsome boy! I'm sure he'll have a great flight. hope they serve him some drinks and snacks.... lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

Puzzle books, magazines, drinks and snacks! This boys got it made! 

Well, I'll TTY'allL :wave: headed out for work


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Poor guy! His flight got delayed 2.5hrs


----------



## Scottyhorse

I got Carolina and Betty on oats and sunflower oil finally  They get about 1 pounds of oats 2x a day, with 2 table spoons of the oil each time. Hopefully they fatten up. They've got no fat on their ribs!  

The babies are also showing interest in the oats, so hopefully they will start eating those as well. 

I have a question for you guys, when and how do you start training the babies for shows? I put the small show collar on the black and white baby and she totally freaked out. I figure if I start them now, by the time their first show comes around (may or june) they should be all good.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

When I have kids I plan to show, by a month or so old I'll put a collar on them and just hold it till they stop freaking out and stand still, I do that for a few days, then I start with taking a few steps and standing still.. Ect.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Okay, thanks  Would it be okay to start now? They are almost two weeks. 

They have gotten friendly with me all of a sudden! They would always run away but now they come up to be pet


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I don't see why not 

Awe so sweet!


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'm hoping I can ride again tonight and do some more jumping with Scotty since Osceola is lame  I reeeeally need to work on my jumping form, pretty sure I looked like an idiot going over the jumps :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I wish I could ride!  I miss it so much!


----------



## Scottyhorse

You could come over to our house, we've got 6 horses :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! I'll be right over  :laugh:


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> You could come over to our house, we've got 6 horses :laugh:


I'm coming over.  We could get some Waiilatpu doelings while I'm there.... :chin:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> I'm coming over.  We could get some Waiilatpu doelings while I'm there.... :chin:


I have been told bad things about the owners of Waiilatpu..... Not sure I want to buy from them :shock:


----------



## Emzi00

But.... I like their goats. I've heard bad things about some breeders too, but I thought they were fine :shrug: Don't know for sure until you actually have experience with them...


----------



## Emzi00

Either way, dibs on Scotty   You can ride your new guy..


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> Either way, dibs on Scotty   You can ride your new guy..


Ferrier made the new guy lame :tear: I could ride the three year old or my moms Quarter Horse...


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> But.... I like their goats. I've heard bad things about some breeders too, but I thought they were fine :shrug: Don't know for sure until you actually have experience with them...


That is true. And they might have changed their ways by now anyways...


----------



## Emzi00

Well, it _would_ be good to work with the three year old.... and gummy bears and buttered noodles for dinner.


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> That is true. And they might have changed their ways by now anyways...


Want to PM me what it was you heard? I was interested in getting something from them in the future, might affect my decision if it's bad...


----------



## Scottyhorse

We have been working with him. He's being so lazy! We have to use blunt tip spurs and a crop. Otherwise he will walk right over to the hitching post and not go anywhere :lol: I can't have gummy bears, but buttered noodles work!


----------



## Emzi00

Okay, crack out the parmesan cheese!! :greengrin:


----------



## Scottyhorse

:yum:

You need to clear your inbox


----------



## Emzi00

Okay, deleted stuff :thumbup:


----------



## goathiker

Hey, let me know too okay. People ask me where to buy certain breeds a lot.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Will do


----------



## Scottyhorse

Sent PM's.


----------



## Emzi00

Hey Jill, what can you tell me about CL vaccines? Not interested in using them, but want to know about them to have a good opinion.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I've got a quick question-

We are going to have the doelings disbudded by someone besides us :lol: When do we get them disbudded? The buds are growing but have not broken the skin. Do we wait for that? They are almost two weeks old.


----------



## goathiker

I can't really tell you anything about CL vaccines. I'll never use them so, I haven't researched them at all. I think that the goat one is too new to tell if it's really going to work or not anyway. 


I disbud when I can feel a good lump. I don't wait for them to break skin at all.


----------



## fishin816

Scottyhorse said:


> I've got a quick question-
> 
> We are going to have the doelings disbudded by someone besides us :lol: When do we get them disbudded? The buds are growing but have not broken the skin. Do we wait for that? They are almost two weeks old.


I disbud mine at 3-5 days old

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> I can't really tell you anything about CL vaccines. I'll never use them so, I haven't researched them at all. I think that the goat one is too new to tell if it's really going to work or not anyway.
> 
> I disbud when I can feel a good lump. I don't wait for them to break skin at all.


Okay. There's a good lump. I'll see if we can take them in on Thursday.


----------



## goathiker

All right, going back outside for a while. It's too nice to sit in here.


----------



## COgoatLover25

What do you guys think of this ND doe?


----------



## Emzi00

Not bad....


----------



## COgoatLover25

more detail please? haha :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

I like her


----------



## Emzi00

*deep sigh* Really? Do I have to prove it?


----------



## fishin816

I really like her Lindsey&#8230;

The goats are enjoying dinner in their new feeder








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> *deep sigh* Really? Do I have to prove it?


Yes! Pity the simple minded :lol:


----------



## fishin816

Emzi00 said:


> *deep sigh* Really? Do I have to prove it?


Of course you have to prove it Emma! We must keep you on your toes!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

I just want to know because my doe is a granddaughter of her


----------



## Emzi00

I need to build a hay feeder still... I've only been putting it off for about a year. :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

COgoatLover25 said:


> Yes! Pity the simple minded :lol:


After I eat....


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> After I eat....


That's just harsh Emma!!!! lol


----------



## Emzi00

fishin816 said:


> Of course you have to prove it Emma! We must keep you on your toes!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Everytime I see a goat, I'm critiquing it in my head! It's a blessing and a curse! Thanks for everything Lacie...


----------



## sassykat6181

Busy busy busy!!!!! Twin doelings from Mel last night. One solid black, one solid tan both blue eyed. Triplets from Poppins this afternoon. Two doelings, one buckling. 

I was ready for the twins, the trips were a surprise


----------



## Emzi00

COgoatLover25 said:


> That's just harsh Emma!!!! lol


I need food!!! Haven't eaten all day! :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> I need food!!! Haven't eaten all day! :lol:


Well that isn't my fault! :lol: :ROFL:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> Everytime I see a goat, I'm critiquing it in my head! It's a blessing and a curse! Thanks for everything Lacie...


Me too :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

COgoatLover25 said:


> Well that isn't my fault! :lol: :ROFL:


I know, it's my fault. I was the one who chose not to eat.


----------



## Emzi00

Sydney, guess what I'm having for dinner? :yum:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Buttered noodles with parmasian (sp) cheese?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Okay, what do you think about Chicago Peace http://castlerockfarm.net/bucks.html and Saranade? castlerockfarm.net/reference.html I have the opportunity to buy a buck kid from a daughter out of those two. The buck kids' sire is Chief: http://fivefoldfarms.com/BUCKS2.html He is $250.


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> Buttered noodles with parmasian (sp) cheese?


Yes. And it was delicious. :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Doe that I have a kid reserved from at Camanna since I couldn't get the Josie kid.... I just love how long, deep, and level she is  Plus that coloring is amazing! I think this is her FF 

http://www.camanna.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/Rhapsody-2-bs.jpg


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Howdy, all you Chat Thread dwellers. :wave:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Peep is home!!!


----------



## Emzi00

Ew, Nigerian...


----------



## Emzi00

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Howdy, all you Chat Thread dwellers. :wave:


Hey! Good to have you back


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Peep is home!!!


Cute!! How did things go picking him up?


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Emzi00 said:


> Ew, Nigerian...


I'd take them over those La Manchas!!! :wink:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Cute!! How did things go picking him up?


Good  the lady wasn't the friendliest of people lol! But it all went well


----------



## Emzi00

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> I'd take them over those La Manchas!!! :wink:


I'd take a Lamancha over a Nubian over a Nigerian. :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> I'd take them over those La Manchas!!! :wink:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> I'd take a Lamancha over a Nubian over a Nigerian. :lol:


ROFL Emma! :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

I've come to the conclusion that Emma doesn't have a heart... :lol:


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
Website coming soon!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> Ew, Nigerian...


Oh shush :laugh: What do you think of them? I need another opinion besides mine


----------



## Emzi00

COgoatLover25 said:


> I've come to the conclusion that Emma doesn't have a heart... :lol:
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
> Website coming soon!


Depends on what day it is, today was rough. :lol: I'll get to it, give me some time...


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> Oh shush :laugh: What do you think of them? I need another opinion besides mine


I can't voice my opinion, it'd be very inappropriate... :lol: I did notice that the one website had nice udders....


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> I can't voice my opinion, it'd be very inappropriate... :lol: I did notice that the one website had nice udders....


:lol: What do you think of their conformation, and not the breed? :roll:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Scottyhorse said:


> :lol: What do you think of their conformation, and not the breed? :roll:


Yeah, don't ask for her opinion on the breed , we don't want to go there! :lol:

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
Website coming soon!


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> :lol: What do you think of their conformation, and not the breed? :roll:


It'd still be very inappropriate... :lol: Not terrible, but I didn't look hard.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Got to go, be back later... :wave:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> It'd still be very inappropriate... :lol: Not terrible, but I didn't look hard.


:roll: Oh, Emma. :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

COgoatLover25 said:


> What do you guys think of this ND doe?


Nice front end, good depth throughout, nice legs, would like to see her a touch stronger over the topline, more uphill would be nice, would like to see her a touch more refined and dairy looking, nice udder. She's nice. I know I skimped on that critique. :lol: Ask me again Thursday.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> Nice front end, good depth throughout, nice legs, would like to see her a touch stronger over the topline, more uphill would be nice, would like to see her a touch more refined and dairy looking, nice udder. She's nice. I know I skimped on that critique. :lol: Ask me again Thursday.


Thanks Emma, that was great...:lol:

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
Website coming soon!


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> :roll: Oh, Emma. :lol:


You can ask me again Thursday too, I'll have myself together by then.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> You can ask me again Thursday too, I'll have myself together by then.


Well, until then rest in pieces lol

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
Website coming soon!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> You can ask me again Thursday too, I'll have myself together by then.


Uh oh, what happened?


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> Uh oh, what happened?


Just wasn't feeling so hot. I'll PM you later though, I suppose I should tell you some stuff..


----------



## Emzi00

Okay, crappy phone pictures, I know. I found a cut on Billie today, about two inches long, loin area, looks to be a couple days old. Not sure how I didn't catch it earlier. I was probably going to clip her this weekend anyway, so I'll keep an eye on it. Not much I can do for it now. If it looks like it starts getting infected, what's the best course of action?


----------



## Emzi00

:question:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Sorry about your doe, Emma.

I'm going to do chores (should have done them earlier), then I'll hang around a bit -- don't know how long as I have to come up with a demonstration for 4-H. :wink: :smile:

'Til then... :wave:


----------



## goathiker

Emma I think I'd put some Neosporin or something on that one. It looks dry and needs protected from the sun.


----------



## Emzi00

goathiker said:


> Emma I think I'd put some Neosporin or something on that one. It looks dry and needs protected from the sun.


Danke. I'll do that when the sun shows itself.


----------



## NubianFan

Is the sun an exhibitionist? I never knew.....


----------



## Trickyroo

I finally got to the end of this thread :leap: HOLY POO !
Its practically earth shattering :-D:-D:-D


----------



## Trickyroo

And it figures everyone's gone…….cricket …cricket….cricket….


----------



## nchen7

hii!! I'm only here for a little bit more. feeling sleepy.....

Laura, you read through THE WHOLE THING?????


----------



## Emzi00

Yeah, whole thing??


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Yeah, the WHOLE THING??? (I just had to play along... :wink

Wow, does it get late fast!! : ( I'm not going to stay very long... unfortunately.

How late do you guys stay up anyways?


----------



## Emzi00

Who says I sleep...? :shades:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Emzi00 said:


> Who says I sleep...? :shades:


Your existence! :roll: :laugh: ;-)


----------



## Trickyroo

Naaahhh , not the WHOLE thing , just the last few pages and usually when I do that , you all are like a dozen pages ahead of me , so I can never catch up…….hence my excitement before :stars:
But now I'm sleepy , time for bed folks


----------



## Trickyroo

Ha ! I did it again  Night folks !


----------



## Emzi00

But Laura, it's only quarter after ten! (Viertel nach zehn)  Okay, night!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Time zones...


----------



## Trickyroo

Im exhausted , lol. And not as young as you guys are , lol.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

How did you read through it all Laura?! Your amazing! LOL!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol! Night Laura  :wave:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Goodnight, lads. :wave: :ZZZ:

ZZZZZZZ


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

So, I thought I'd tell you this. You guys need to get more Boers. Whenever you guys get real excited about a goat, it's like a Nigerian. Makes me sad. I can't participate because I'm programmed into the meat conformation. 
On a happier note, I leave for Atlantic Coast Championships in Wildwood tomorrow after school!!! YAY!! Tomorrow night, I'll be at one of the biggest shows of the season. Unless we move on, which I really hope happens!!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

SMB_GoatHerd said:


> So, I thought I'd tell you this. You guys need to get more Boers. Whenever you guys get real excited about a goat, it's like a Nigerian. Makes me sad. I can't participate because I'm programmed into the meat conformation.
> On a happier note, I leave for Atlantic Coast Championships in Wildwood tomorrow after school!!! YAY!! Tomorrow night, I'll be at one of the biggest shows of the season. Unless we move on, which I really hope happens!!!


I got my Boer girl
View attachment 66281


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
Website coming soon!


----------



## goatlady1314

I seen that picture 57 times already 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

So? 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
Website coming soon!


----------



## goatlady1314

Nothing 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

That's what I thought haha


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
Website coming soon!


----------



## goatlady1314

Whens the website happening?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

goatlady1314 said:


> Whens the website happening?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


It's under construction

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
Website coming soon!


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

She's cute!!


----------



## goatlady1314

COgoatLover25 said:


> It's under construction
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
> Website coming soon!


 can I see?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

SMB_GoatHerd said:


> She's cute!!


Thanks  that's Jazz

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
Website coming soon!


----------



## COgoatLover25

goatlady1314 said:


> can I see?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


Nope 

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
Website coming soon!


----------



## goatlady1314

But I call her ham 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatlady1314

C'mon

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatlady1314

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

I call her Jazz


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Ham 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

That's dumb 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Nah I like it 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Well I don't care because she's mine anyways 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Trickyroo

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> How did you read through it all Laura?! Your amazing! LOL!


Oh , I didn't read through all the millions of pages here , I just read the last few when you posted the pictures of Peep and i somehow caught up to you guys !
I thought that was pretty extraordinary , lol. So I boasted about it :dance:

Then of course , everyone left :tear: But then came back :clap:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh! LOL! Still amazing enough!  I never read through all the pages anymore!  

LOL!


----------



## nchen7

yea....it's hard to read through the pages.

so Skyla, how do your other goats like Peep?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No one really minds him  he follows Jubilee around like a puppy lol!


----------



## Trickyroo

Aww , Jubilee has her own puppy :slapfloor:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL!! Yes she does :laugh: 
She takes good care of her puppy and shows him all her cool toys  :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

The girls are not really eating their grain again... :sigh: I might have put too much oil on it though...


----------



## nchen7

Didn't Jill say somewhere no more than 1 tsp of oil? Maybe give them some probios and vit b?


----------



## goathiker

Start with almost no oil at all. Oil is kind of nasty tasting. 

The boys are shoveling down food like crazy right now. They are getting oats and dried raspberry leaves.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Okay, tonight I will give them oil-less oats. They're just so thin...


----------



## NubianFan

ONE week!!! I can't believe it!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Exciting huh


----------



## goathiker

Wow, getting close now.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

COgoatLover25 said:


> What do you guys think of this ND doe?


I think she is lovely!!

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

She looks like a SugarCreek doe.. What are her lines?


----------



## COgoatLover25

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> She looks like a SugarCreek doe.. What are her lines?


She's my doe's granddam  Here's her name

ARMCH/GCH MI Sugar Creek SS Silhouette 6*D 1*M 'E' 'E' 
AR1857 AGS 92.3/ADGA VEEE-90
top 10 2006-2009 1 day milk test
2007 ANDDA Total Performer


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thought she looked like an S-C doe  

She's pretty nice


----------



## NubianFan

Welp I'm tired kids, headed to bed, ttyl


----------



## COgoatLover25

Nite Leslie


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Night Leslie :wave: I'm headed there too..


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Leslie and Skyla


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Goodnight to all!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

... Who is goin to bed


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Not me, it's not even 9:00


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I know!! I'm goin to bed now I've been watching goat videos on YouTube!! and does anyone know how to tell from the rumen moving or a kid rolling around?? See I have this doe I think is pregnant but she is 2 years old always been with a but a now just getting preggo so I can't for sure make an decision!!:/ I've seen things moving around and I can't tell wether the rumen or kid!!:/ 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Babies right and rumen left, when checking on the who ha cleft :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And so Lacie got her internet back on....and saw you all were boring :ROFL: :lol:


----------



## goatlady1314

Lol! Who's lacie?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That would be me


----------



## goatlady1314

Oh haha sorry 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

That's pretty bad Chaney :lol: Even I know who Lacie is! 

Welcome back Lacie


----------



## goatlady1314

Thats surprising  as u dont post much 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

You don't get on here very often do you ? :lol:


----------



## goatlady1314

Yes! U know me girl :lol:

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Haha, U kno I do! :lol:


----------



## goatlady1314

Im mad!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Why?


----------



## goatlady1314

U know why I Pm'd u haha

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Scottyhorse

Lacie!


----------



## Scottyhorse

I made a breakthrough with Scotty last night riding him  You have to get him really, really tired, and he will do a FANTASTIC collected trot! :dance:


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie!!!!!! :stars: It was terribly boring without you...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, well at least I know you dont throw parties while im away.


----------



## Emzi00

Let's be realistic here, who would want to come to one of my parties... :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Well, that depends. Can I spike the punch?


----------



## nchen7

Welcome back Lacie! Anymore babies since you were last here?


----------



## Emzi00

goathiker said:


> Well, that depends. Can I spike the punch?


If you make sure no minors get loopy, then sure.


----------



## nchen7

We can adult punch and non adult punch. 

Fun fact - real punch always has 5 ingredients, one of which has always been liquor of sorts.....


----------



## fishin816

Hi people&#8230; I am going to post a picture of a doe that I want and will never get!!!! LOL!








Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

Look at her long body and flat rump! A long level topline too! She looks very dairy… 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

Her topline could be nicer....


----------



## Emzi00

How old is she in the picture?


----------



## fishin816

Emzi00 said:


> How old is she in the picture?


She is two now&#8230; not sure how old she was in that pic&#8230;

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

Here is her sire






he is out of Lost Valley Raising Cain and MCH/CH Olson Acres Monica

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

She could also use a better brisket...


----------



## Scottyhorse

Not a fan of his front end....


----------



## fishin816

Scottyhorse said:


> She could also use a better brisket...


The brisket looks okay to me&#8230; and I can fix that with breeding her to Dylan or Bandit

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

Okay what are her GOOD traits? Lol 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

She has four legs, two eyes, and one mouth. Not bad for a Nigerian.


----------



## Scottyhorse

fishin816 said:


> The brisket looks okay to me&#8230; and I can fix that with breeding her to Dylan or Bandit
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


She and Dylan would be nice, but I don't really like Bandit that much at all honestly...

She _is_ very long and dairy, and I like her angularity. Nice doe, but there are 2 or 3 things I would like to change. She's got good depth and a long neck, body and rump. Rump could be a tad flatter, and like I said, she needs more brisket and a stronger topline.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emma, you sure did like a lot of my posts! :lol:


----------



## fishin816

Scottyhorse said:


> She and Dylan would be nice, but I don't really like Bandit that much at all honestly...
> 
> She _is_ very long and dairy, and I like her angularity. Nice doe, but there are 2 or 3 things I would like to change. She's got good depth and a long neck, body and rump. Rump could be a tad flatter, and like I said, she needs more brisket and a stronger topline.


Bandit's back legs erk me&#8230; and I *think* he needs a stronger brisket, he is such a stupid nutcase, and I cant go within five inches of him without him running fifty miles away, so I have never really had a chance to feel his brisket&#8230; I will probably sell Bandit after breeding season next year&#8230;

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

Emzi00 said:


> She has four legs, two eyes, and one mouth. Not bad for a Nigerian.


Real funny Emma&#8230; really funny&#8230; :lol:

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

I think she doesn't have enough depth, at the point of shoulder and into her rear barrel. But, that's one of the things I'm picky about.


----------



## fishin816

Emzi00 said:


> I think she doesn't have enough depth, at the point of shoulder and into her rear barrel. But, that's one of the things I'm picky about.


Ok I am gonna take a risk here&#8230; what does it mean when they have depth? I really need to know&#8230; so I can judge my own goats&#8230;

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

fishin816 said:


> Bandit's back legs erk me&#8230; and I *think* he needs a stronger brisket, he is such a stupid nutcase, and I cant go within five inches of him without him running fifty miles away, so I have never really had a chance to feel his brisket&#8230; I will probably sell Bandit after breeding season next year&#8230;
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Yeah, he is extremely posty, as well as very short bodied. His rump is also extremley short (hard to see under all the hair, but I hardly see a rump  ) and he needs more brisket. I _do_ like that he does have decent body capacity and his topline and neck look fairly nice too.


----------



## fishin816

Scottyhorse said:


> Yeah, he is extremely posty, as well as very short bodied. His rump is also extremley short (hard to see under all the hair, but I hardly see a rump  ) and he needs more brisket. I _do_ like that he does have decent body capacity and his topline and neck look fairly nice too.


Do you think him and Gypsy would make a nice cross?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Sydney, no telling him what depth is, I got this. Give me a couple minutes.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Buck kid I may purchase in June. Waiting to see his dams udder when full...


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> Sydney, no telling him what depth is, I got this. Give me a couple minutes.


Okay, okay


----------



## goatlady1314

To bad I dont know how to judge

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## fishin816

Scottyhorse said:


> Buck kid I may purchase in June. Waiting to see his dams udder when full...


Who is his dam?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

fishin816 said:


> Do you think him and Gypsy would make a nice cross?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Like I said, I don't really like him... If he were mine I would sell him, maybe even as a wether.. I hope this isn't offending, and I don't mean to put you or your goats down at all, but I don't think he is 'buck quality', based on that picture.


----------



## fishin816

His back legs and brisket look quite promising… 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

Scottyhorse said:


> Like I said, I don't really like him... If he were mine I would sell him, maybe even as a wether.. I hope this isn't offending, and I don't mean to put you or your goats down at all, but I don't think he is 'buck quality', based on that picture.


No I completely understand! I think he needs to go to&#8230; and I want either a Rosasharn or Buttin Heads buck to replace him&#8230;

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

fishin816 said:


> Who is his dam?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


She's a castle rock doe. Only picture I have of her is one that is not flattering in the least bit :lol: She obviously didn't want to pose for her picture so her topline looks wonky.


----------



## Scottyhorse

fishin816 said:


> No I completely understand! I think he needs to go to&#8230; and I want either a Rosasharn or Buttin Heads buck to replace him&#8230;
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Twin Creeks is nice too


----------



## Emzi00

fishin816 said:


> Ok I am gonna take a risk here&#8230; what does it mean when they have depth? I really need to know&#8230; so I can judge my own goats&#8230;
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Not a risk, questions like this are reasonable. Not only should you be able to evaluate your own, but when you get others opinions, it's good to understand.

Okay, simply put, the closer the belly is to the ground, the more depth they have. Here, looky...


----------



## fishin816

Scottyhorse said:


> Twin Creeks is nice too


The only doe I really wanted to get a buck kid was already kidded, with BUCKSKINS (which I HATE). And they are all sold now&#8230;

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

Emzi00 said:


> Not a risk, questions like this are reasonable. Not only should you be able to evaluate your own, but when you get others opinions, it's good to understand.
> 
> Okay, simply put, the closer the belly is to the ground, the more depth they have. Here, looky...


Thats it?! Wow! Glad I know what that it is now&#8230;

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

goatlady1314 said:


> To bad I dont know how to judge
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


Not hard to learn how to tell what a good animal is, go look the conformation forum, that's a good start, look at scorecards, go to some shows...


----------



## Scottyhorse

fishin816 said:


> The only doe I really wanted to get a buck kid was already kidded, with BUCKSKINS (which I HATE). And they are all sold now&#8230;
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I like buckskins


----------



## Emzi00

fishin816 said:


> Thats it?! Wow! Glad I know what that it is now&#8230;
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Quiz time, which of those two does has more depth?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> Quiz time, which of those two does has more depth?


Well that's an easy one :ROFL:


----------



## fishin816

It is not Moon… the one with the painful udder! Easy breezy! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Cade... Moon wasn't even in the example....


----------



## fishin816

I am pathetic…


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> Well that's an easy one :ROFL:


Shhh... I'm teaching little kid, quiet....


----------



## Emzi00

fishin816 said:


> I am pathetic&#8230;
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


:slapfloor: Slightly...very pathetic..


----------



## fishin816

Babette then! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Cade... Moon wasn't even in the example....


:slapfloor:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Lacie! Did you see my new reservation from Camanna?


----------



## Emzi00

fishin816 said:


> Babette then!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


And Bingo was his name.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You looked didn't you Cade?  :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Scottyhorse said:


> Lacie! Did you see my new reservation from Camanna?


Maybe, doesnt ring a bell though.


----------



## fishin816

Scottyhorse said:


> I like buckskins


Dark buckskins&#8230; I like lighter ones&#8230; and Pretty Noel was who I wanted the kid from&#8230;

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> You looked didn't you Cade?  :lol:


Yes I did&#8230; I used my resources.

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

Lacie, do you approve of the doe that I want? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

fishin816 said:


> Lacie, do you approve of the doe that I want?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


You're really asking Lacie, who has a worse view on Nigerians than me?


----------



## Emzi00

Hey Lacie, did you find a name for Babette' s dude yet?


----------



## fishin816

Emzi00 said:


> You're really asking Lacie, who has a worse view on Nigerians than me?


I thought you had the worst Nigie view, and if anyone hates them more than you.&#8230; that would be scary. Never mind Lacie! Why do you guys hate Nigies so much?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Heh. Heh heh. I'll let Lacie explain whenever she comes back, she missed the discussion last time. :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Oh good, are we doing that again? Fun...


----------



## fishin816

goathiker said:


> Oh good, are we doing that again? Fun...


*Gulps* I am terrified now&#8230;

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

These are the does I would like buck kids from out of TX TwinCreeks.






Pretty Noel






Brown Betty






or Kanika 
I like Brown Betty the best

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

I'll spice things up with some Alpines, feeling the need to offset all these scheußlich Nigerians...


----------



## fishin816

Emzi00 said:


> I'll spice things up with some Alpines, feeling the need to offset all these scheußlich Nigerians...


What is the deal with your hatred of the smallest dairy (I know, I know, you don't think they are dairy goats) goats?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

fishin816 said:


> What is the deal with your hatred of the smallest dairy (I know, I know, you don't think they are dairy goats) goats?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Well, not necessarily hatred, annoyance yes. :chin: I've been over this, don't like being repetitive.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Maybe, doesnt ring a bell though.


Doe: http://www.camanna.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/Rhapsody-2-bs.jpg

Sires Sire: http://www.castlerockfarm.net/bucks.html (Guy Noir)

Sires Dam: http://www.castlerockfarm.net/chdoes.html (Tesla)

I don't have any pictures of the sire, maybe I should do some snooping... But the sires pedigree is amazing :drool:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Cade, iirc, it's because they aren't actually 'dairy'. Which I understand, there is some very un-dairy and pygmy looking Nigerians out there! But there are some nice ones


----------



## Scottyhorse

Here's the buck as a little guy... Nice looking dude


----------



## sassykat6181

NDs look like mini Alpines  I'll keep my NDs all day


----------



## Emzi00

Cade, because when the majority of the breed looks like this, and doesn't scream "dairy goat!", then the breed needs improvements made as a whole.
http://flint.craigslist.org/grd/4448296836.html


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hey, those kids look like they are only a few hours old. Even an alpine might look like that at a few hours :lol: But yes, I will agree with you that the breed as a whole does need improvement.


----------



## NubianFan

Cade don't feel bad, they don't like Nubians either.


----------



## NubianFan

I'll be honest I am not crazy about Alpines or Nigerians, but I don't hate them either and have seen lovely examples in all breeds.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Obers need improvement too! Really, there is room for improvement in every breed  and it's fun to have a challenge and goal to work to  
I love my Nigies  and I am having fun improving my herd


----------



## goathiker

I don't really hate any of them. I like Nubians, I just don't have very good luck with them. I like my experimentals the best, they are a lot more hardy. 

What I don't like is the attitude that Nigerians and Obers are perfect the way they are. Both breeds need a lot of work and there's nothing wrong with that at all.


----------



## fishin816

Scottyhorse said:


> Cade, iirc, it's because they aren't actually 'dairy'. Which I understand, there is some very un-dairy and pygmy looking Nigerians out there! But there are some nice ones


I agree with the pygmy ones&#8230; but when I think of Nigerians&#8230; I think of Rosasharn or Promisedland&#8230;

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> I don't really hate any of them. I like Nubians, I just don't have very good luck with them. I like my experimentals the best, they are a lot more hardy.
> 
> What I don't like is the attitude that Nigerians and Obers are perfect the way they are. Both breeds need a lot of work and there's nothing wrong with that at all.


I could hardly agree more. A lot of the breeds like Alpines and Toggenburgs have had a lot more time for development as well.


----------



## fishin816

This is what I think of Nigerians as






most are nothing like that&#8230; because people think they are cute and fun, and don't really work to improve them. My goal is to breed goats like that eventually

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Party  
She's a very pretty doe


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Obers need improvement too! Really, there is room for improvement in every breed  and it's fun to have a challenge and goal to work to
> I love my Nigies  and I am having fun improving my herd


Agreed with this too


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Party
> She's a very pretty doe


ARMCH Flat Rocks Here For The Party&#8230; she is a very pretty doe!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> I don't really hate any of them. I like Nubians, I just don't have very good luck with them. I like my experimentals the best, they are a lot more hardy.
> 
> What I don't like is the attitude that Nigerians and Obers are perfect the way they are. Both breeds need a lot of work and there's nothing wrong with that at all.


Agreed!

I don't 'hate' any breed.. Some, (like Obers, Alpines and Saanans) I don't love, and would probably never start a herd of them, but I like a nice dairy goat of any breed when I see them


----------



## fishin816

Ok, I have a random question… I have been trying to figure this out for a while… are there ARMCH alpines? Or its it just Nigerians? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Obers need improvement too! Really, there is room for improvement in every breed  and it's fun to have a challenge and goal to work to
> I love my Nigies  and I am having fun improving my herd


I agree, some breeds just have more room for improvement than others...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

fishin816 said:


> ARMCH Flat Rocks Here For The Party&#8230; she is a very pretty doe!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Yep  Joanne Karol of Dragonfly has her  she has some very pretty girls  one of the breeders around her that takes a lot of the ribbons


----------



## fishin816

I am not a huge fan of Saanens or Togs… 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

Someone please tell me why this udder looks odd. Is it the teat placement?? I can't put my finger on what I don't like about it... She's got great capacity, attachments, smooth fore, great rear udder height.... I think it's the teat placement..


----------



## Scottyhorse

fishin816 said:


> I am not a huge fan of Saanens or Togs&#8230;
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I like a nice Saanen or Togg. I really like all breeds if they've got good conformation honestly


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Yep  Joanne Karol of Dragonfly has her  she has some very pretty girls  one of the breeders around her that takes a lot of the ribbons


I want to be like that eventually&#8230; be a big herd like Rosasharn or Lost Valley that everyone talks about and wins the ribbons&#8230; that could take quite a while though!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

Scottyhorse said:


> Someone please tell me why this udder looks odd. Is it the teat placement?? I can't put my finger on what I don't like about it... She's got great capacity, attachments, smooth fore, great rear udder height.... I think it's the teat placement..


Teat placement&#8230; thats what screams at me

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> Someone please tell me why this udder looks odd. Is it the teat placement?? I can't put my finger on what I don't like about it... She's got great capacity, attachments, smooth fore, great rear udder height.... I think it's the teat placement..


It's the teats and lack of medial support. A good MSL would help those teats quite a bit, too.


----------



## fishin816

Emma… I asked a question… 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

Are there ARMCH alpines… or is that just nigerians? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> It's the teats and lack of medial support. A good MSL would help those teats quite a bit, too.


Thanks, that's what I thought. Nice udder otherwise


----------



## Emzi00

That's AGS right? I can't say one way or another, as I'm just an ADGA member, and have only read up on them. The alpine breeders I know of don't do AGS, so I don't know.


----------



## margaret

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Agreed!
> 
> I don't 'hate' any breed.. Some, (like Obers, Alpines and Saanans) I don't love, and would probably never start a herd of them, but I like a nice dairy goat of any breed when I see them


I feel insulted. Just kidding I LOVE Alpines, definitely my favorite breed. I don't particularly like Lamanchas though.


----------



## fishin816

Emzi00 said:


> That's AGS right? I can't say one way or another, as I'm just an ADGA member, and have only read up on them. The alpine breeders I know of don't do AGS, so I don't know.


Yep&#8230; AGS

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

I really really like Lamanchas… for some reason though… I wouldnt want to breed them… 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Want to hear what I want to be like Cade? Once I'm older, and financially set, and back into goats, I want to have a herd like Kristi' s. Minus Dale, not terribly fond of him. I think it'd be cool to be a judge too, kinda interested in that as well. But I want to be able to go to Nationals and actually be competitive.


----------



## Emzi00

What I'd hate about breeding Lamanchas is that if I bred an outstanding buckling, but he had elf ears, then he couldn't be registered, and that'd suck.


----------



## goathiker

I'm thinking about taking Dexter to Nationals. Anyone want to come laugh at me?


----------



## goathiker

He could be registered Experimental Emma


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> He could be registered Experimental Emma


Oh really?! That's good to know


----------



## Scottyhorse

If it is the 2015 nationals, I will be there  That'd be cool to take him! he's a nice buck. Hopefully by next year I have a buck I can take to nationals.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> I'm thinking about taking Dexter to Nationals. Anyone want to come laugh at me?


AGS nationals??


----------



## Emzi00

goathiker said:


> I'm thinking about taking Dexter to Nationals. Anyone want to come laugh at me?


I'll come cheer you on, I like Dex, he's a handsome dude.


----------



## NubianFan

I want creamy milk and healthy goats, that I like to look at and hang out with. I want my daughter to be able to handle them to milk them and be able to make soap and cheese. I don't care if we ever see a show ring. But if she wants to show one I want her to be able to and have fun.


----------



## NubianFan

Emzi00 said:


> What I'd hate about breeding Lamanchas is that if I bred an outstanding buckling, but he had elf ears, then he couldn't be registered, and that'd suck.


Ummm I did not know this, I thought either type was acceptable....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Ummm I did not know this, I thought either type was acceptable....


Either is fine for does, but bucks have to have Gopher ears


----------



## NubianFan

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Either is fine for does, but bucks have to have Gopher ears


That is just weird....


----------



## NubianFan

Where is AxyKat we haven't seen her in ages round here...


----------



## Emzi00

I like food....


----------



## fishin816

Emzi00 said:


> I like food....


I do too&#8230;

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> If it is the 2015 nationals, I will be there  That'd be cool to take him! he's a nice buck. Hopefully by next year I have a buck I can take to nationals.


Bucks can't be shown at ADGA Nationals though...


----------



## goathiker

The 2015 Nationals in Redmond OR. I believe they are ADGA. Dexter can be registered AGS though, I wonder if I should mess with it.


----------



## fishin816

Here are the other two junior does I like&#8230;






or






I kind of like the second one better

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Bucks can't be shown at ADGA Nationals though...


Well, that's stupid. Guess I'll have to take him to Big Bucks instead.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

[QUO TE=goathiker;1696129]Well, that's stupid. Guess I'll have to take him to Big Bucks instead.[/QUOTE]

Yah I know.. :/ 
You can at AGS Nationals though.. But it's pointless to reg. with them at this point IMO.. That and they are mostly a Nigerian registry now Lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

fishin816 said:


> Here are the other two junior does I like&#8230;
> View attachment 66474
> or
> View attachment 66475
> I kind of like the second one better
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I like the second one better too.. I don't like the first one much..


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Bucks can't be shown at ADGA Nationals though...


WHAT?!?!? Why?!?!?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

The first doe is from CapraKoza, second is a Kids Korral doe 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

fishin816 said:


> WHAT?!?!? Why?!?!?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


:shrug:
Just their rules  easier to not have to worry about keeping bucks and does apart too


----------



## fishin816

This is the other one&#8230; I dont think you saw her&#8230;








Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

fishin816 said:


> The first doe is from CapraKoza, second is a Kids Korral doe
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Ah  
Sire/dam of the second doe?


----------



## Emzi00

fishin816 said:


> WHAT?!?!? Why?!?!?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I think it might have to do with "Once upon a time, God created bucks, and they had a high sex drive..." But really, having buck's near that many does, might get messy...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

fishin816 said:


> This is the other one&#8230; I dont think you saw her&#8230;
> View attachment 66477
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


She's nice  some things I don't like about her, but overall a nice doe


----------



## fishin816

Emzi00 said:


> I think it might have to do with "Once upon a time, God created bucks, and they had a high sex drive..." But really, having buck's near that many does, might get messy...


Oh that made my night&#8230; I have no idea why I found that so funny&#8230;

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

Yeah but there are stallions at horse shows, and there are lots of mares around and horses sex drive is just as high as a bucks.... Maybe not as messy of a display but still. It is just a choice somewhere down the line not to deal with it.


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> She's nice  some things I don't like about her, but overall a nice doe


The CapraKoza does sire is Rosasharns A Bit Melliverous and dam is Flat Rocks VooDoo Princess, KidsKorral Pats Tennor Kids Korral Oh My Darlin is the other doe

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> I think it might have to do with "Once upon a time, God created bucks, and they had a high sex drive..." But really, having buck's near that many does, might get messy...


:laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

fishin816 said:


> The CapraKoza does sire is Rosasharns A Bit Melliverous and dam is Flat Rocks VooDoo Princess, KidsKorral Pats Tennor Kids Korral Oh My Darlin is the other doe
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Ah


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

fishin816 said:


> Here are the other two junior does I like&#8230;
> View attachment 66474
> or
> View attachment 66475
> I kind of like the second one better
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I think the first one is just beautiful!! and the other pic you posted later on is that a pygmy?? I like her coloring too!!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

4seasonsfarm said:


> I think the first one is just beautiful!! and the other pic you posted later on is that a pygmy?? I like her coloring too!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


All of them are Nigerians


----------



## Scottyhorse

I think the poor goats might all die today from this heat! It warmed up so fast! 85 in the SHADE! :dazed: Who wants to have a clipping party with me saturday and sunday?


----------



## Emzi00

Yes Sydney!!!! I was going to clip mine this weekend too.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Okay, bring yours over. Then we can ride too


----------



## fishin816

I have my girls (Dylan too!) halfway clipped for the show! It is going to be in the 80s all next week! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

4seasonsfarm said:


> I think the first one is just beautiful!! and the other pic you posted later on is that a pygmy?? I like her coloring too!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Nope&#8230; that color is notg very common in nigerians&#8230; but I love that coloring&#8230;

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Okay, skip school tomorrow and go to Washington, good plan! Can I stay and visit for a while?


----------



## fishin816

Here is the KK does first freshening udder!








Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> Okay, skip school tomorrow and go to Washington, good plan! Can I stay and visit for a while?


Of course  Or maybe you can come in June, and come to a dairy show with me? 

That reminds me....

The 4-H Junior Livestock show is the same dates as the Spokane dairy show. The dairy show is sanctioned. I was planning on going up with another breeder and showing for/with them, as well as showing Carolina and her kids. I was also planning on going to the Junior show, and taking Carolina and kids, Ellie, and Cleo. Since I now found out they are the same dates, I am not sure what one to go to. My friend was also going to come to the Junior show with me. She is getting goats soon (Nigerians) and was planning on showing in 4-H next year.


----------



## Emzi00

I have a show in June... :chin: I can't go just yet, equestrian meet is next weekend.

I'm not sure what I'd do, that's a tough decision.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It's stop talking about the nice weather  I'm still planning to wait 3 weeks to clip mine  it's too chilly at night... 

And Cade, it looks pretty decent


----------



## Emzi00

I might wait another week to clip Bear, he's so cute with his little mane... :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! I bet it's cute 

So was just watching a video of a show last year and there was a black alpine doe (took BIDS in one ring) and she was stunning IMO


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

These aren't the best pics of her... Let me take some screen shots..
http://www.lesniakhill.com

Gah! The link didn't work right! Black doe 'Smokey Raven' on the Alpine does page...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Better idea cause I'm lazy... 
http://vimeo.com/m/67911348


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Beautiful does!!! ok so I've decided if my doe amor'e has a baby girl I'm gonna name her dierfiur it mean beautiful in Irish. If she has a boy I'm gonna name him Lloyd!!! and if she has any more babies I'll have to see what other names I got if she has two girls I'll name the other operona!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Look y'all, it's my donations!  
They must be REALLY happy that I 'saved' a goat! 

Want me to send them your way too Carmen?!  :lol:

Wonder how many people actually fall for stuff like that?!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Oh my gosh!!:O so cheesy!!!:l


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I know right?! :lol: :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well, night, I'm not feelin so hot, and have a nasty headache that I've had since last night.. :/ so I'm going to try and sleep it off.. Night :wave:


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Goodnight!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

My goaties are home now!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Oh good!! I'm picking up my new doeling this Saturday!!!!!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Seems like everyone got new goats this week


----------



## goathiker

Not me, getting rid of some next week. :-D


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yep, I gained a doe and a kid this week, but I also lost one doe, and one of the buck kids is being sold on Saturday I do believe.


----------



## goathiker

Crystal is going back to her breeder this week. Cedar has been sold, he'll be leaving soon. Need to sell one more bottle baby and a nice doeling. Heck, I'm just about done for this year.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I have 1-2 more bucks to sell, and that's it for me, everything else is staying. But I'm not done, kidding wise, I have a boer doe carrying a pretty wide load, so she may have trips again, they'll be pulled for the lambar this year, then I'll have to wait and see if the other two does are bred, one will have to have her kids pulled as well, it's so tiring! :ZZZ: :coffee2:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh, and my internet was off to tell you all (well, Emma knew) , the 30 year old mare foaled perfectly! No trouble whatsoever! :stars: Light eyed paint colt  they are almost blue eyes, but not quite.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Great!! glad she had a great delivery!! are you gonna retire her now?? Also I need more does in my herd and my mom isn't gonna let me get goats for a while until I make sure there isn't a lot of sickness like there was last year but this year has been better for sure!! but I dread summer!!:l :Lordhelpme:!!! Last year was horrible!! but I'm getting better at treating my goats diseases and saving them!! so when my does have there babies I'm gonna keep any doelings and just raise my own for a while so I don't bring in any outsiders!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, she wasn't supposed to have been bred in the first place, but a determined stud finds a way to get out and about! But yes, she is now retired


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Good!! so has anyone heard of a silent breeding buck??


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

YES! I had one a couple years back, strangest thing. Never went into rut, I had him for 2 years, never acted like a buck, or anything of the sort. But I did get a couple kids from him.


----------



## nchen7

new foal!! how exciting Lacie! I'm sorry about your doe that passed.


----------



## nchen7

how CUTE is this donkey??!???!!?!
http://www.takepart.com/article/2014/05/01/boneco-brazil-bee-keeping-donkey?cmpid=foodinc-fb


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That is cute!!  lol!


----------



## Scottyhorse

I get to see Sam in two or three weeks when he gets out of the hospital :dance: :stars: I'm so excited!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Yay !!!! That's good 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Emzi00 said:


> Not hard to learn how to tell what a good animal is, go look the conformation forum, that's a good start, look at scorecards, go to some shows...


Lol ok thanks I will look into that :-/

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> I get to see Sam in two or three weeks when he gets out of the hospital :dance: :stars: I'm so excited!!


Woot woot!!  :stars:


----------



## goatlady1314

My new lgd!! 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> YES! I had one a couple years back, strangest thing. Never went into rut, I had him for 2 years, never acted like a buck, or anything of the sort. But I did get a couple kids from him.


Great!! cause I have a buck who used to go into full rut but then last fall he started goin silent but he is still breeding my does!!

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

For those who haven't seen yet, this was the doe I picked up on saturday.


----------



## NubianFan

You Livestock Guardian Dog looks scared..... but cute. What breed?


----------



## NubianFan

She's really nice Lacie I like her. Who'd you get her from? Someone you know or someone local or from a big farm?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Wow Lacie, she is very nice!!

And yeah Skyla, I'm really excited


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

From Kristi, this is Biagia, I was took her because she can't be shown ever again because when she freshened with quads, it stressed her udder and it's really messed up. Still easily milkable, just really wrecked.
I got sucked into taking her buck kid too, like I need more :lol: But Biagia is a sweet heart


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Also, she happens to be Nehru's sister, so I will be breeding her to the buck I wanted to have this year  Can't wait to see those babies, and they better be girls!


----------



## margaret

goathiker said:


> Not me, getting rid of some next week. :-D


me neither, i just sold one, hope to sell two more.


----------



## NubianFan

That's great Sydney, are y'all going to meet in the middle or is one of you going to the other one?


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> For those who haven't seen yet, this was the doe I picked up on saturday.


She is beautiful!!!

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Thanks 

That's cool Sydney, is he all done with surgeries now?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So, does anyone know if you can have a goat "devoiced"? Like debarking a dog?........


----------



## nchen7

Beautiful doe Lacie! Wow quads!!  that doesn't seem so often in alpines... 

Cute lgd Chaney. What breed? She looks a little freaked in her new surroundings...

Awesome Sydney! Hope these next few weeks go by quickly for you and Sam.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Got some pics of Jubilee and Peep! Peep's didn't turn out though


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lacie she is real pretty


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I think they are great!! but for some reason I thought peep was gonna be older!! haha


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

He's four weeks old  same age as Jubilee


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

What picture do y'all think I should put on my site of Jubilee?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Thanks
> 
> That's cool Sydney, is he all done with surgeries now?


He should be. For now anyways.


----------



## Scottyhorse

NubianFan said:


> That's great Sydney, are y'all going to meet in the middle or is one of you going to the other one?


Pretty sure right now he's coming here.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Osceola is shedding out a lot. Apparently he has dark brown spots under all the fur! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

The second pic is better skyla.

Ni, yeah we thought it was crazy! Her ff had quads too!  im hoping for triplet or quad does this time!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's what I was thinking.  thanks Lacie


----------



## Scottyhorse

Is she pregnant?


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> What picture do y'all think I should put on my site of Jubilee?


I like the first one best!!

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm thinking I'll put the second one on my jr doe page, then both of them on her page


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Cool!! I liked the second pic but the first I liked best!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Scottyhorse said:


> Is she pregnant?


Who? Biagia?

I'm breeding her in the fall. I'm just hoping for does


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Who? Biagia?
> 
> I'm breeding her in the fall. I'm just hoping for does


Yeah, Biagia  Do you know who you're breeding her to? 
Also, I posted the links to the doe I reserved a kid from. Did you see those?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm breeding her to a buck out of Sodium Oaks Seneca! Should be some excellent kids! 

Yes I did


----------



## goatlady1314

NubianFan said:


> You Livestock Guardian Dog looks scared..... but cute. What breed?


He is a little scared, we just got him last night but he's super smart! I dont even have to potty train him, he somehow already knows 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I'm breeding her to a buck out of Sodium Oaks Seneca! Should be some excellent kids!
> 
> Yes I did


Oh yeah, I bet they'll be fantastic!! 

What do you think of them?


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Hay!!! What happened while I was gone for a week and a half? 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I really liked Guy Noirs get, and I liked the capacity of the doe, and the SD's general appearance.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ok, now I just got back from the feed store, and on the way home I was looking at the receipt....

2 Lactating
2 _Alfalfalaf_ 
1 Lay pellet

See anything wrong there, or is it just me?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Ok, now I just got back from the feed store, and on the way home I was looking at the receipt....
> 
> 2 Lactating
> 2 _Alfalfalaf_
> 1 Lay pellet
> 
> See anything wrong there, or is it just me?


:ROFL: :lol:


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Ok, now I just got back from the feed store, and on the way home I was looking at the receipt....
> 
> 2 Lactating
> 2 _Alfalfalaf_
> 1 Lay pellet
> 
> See anything wrong there, or is it just me?


:lol: :laugh:

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Ok, now I just got back from the feed store, and on the way home I was looking at the receipt....
> 
> 2 Lactating
> 2 _Alfalfalaf_
> 1 Lay pellet
> 
> See anything wrong there, or is it just me?


:laugh:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

The interesting part is he has worked there for about 7 years.... and I have never gotten a receipt like that! :ROFL: :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I really liked Guy Noirs get, and I liked the capacity of the doe, and the SD's general appearance.


Thanks  Hoping they will turn out nice for showing  And what do you mean by get?


----------



## Emzi00

:slapfloor: That's hilarious!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> Thanks  Hoping they will turn out nice for showing  And what do you mean by get?


Get is his offspring 

And I love Guy is an awesome guy!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ok, gotta go feed and muck a few spots out, I'll be back on later :wave:


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Get is his offspring
> 
> And I love Guy is an awesome guy!!


Ooohh, I should have known that :doh:Yeah, I really really like the sire and his genetics!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> Ooohh, I should have known that :doh:Yeah, I really really like the sire and his genetics!!!


He's a lovely guy!


----------



## margaret

I have a bit of a problem here, I have to tattoo my kids this month since I have a show on the 24th. I had to send my registry applications back in because I got error reports back. I have 4 Alpine kids and i can't remember which kid is supposed to have which tattoo. By the time I get the registry papers back it will be too late, what do you suggest doing??


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Call the registry and tell them the kids' info and see if they can tell you the tattoos.  It works for me.

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## Trickyroo

4seasonsfarm said:


> Cool!! I liked the second pic but the first I liked best!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Me too  But both are really nice


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Trickyroo said:


> Me too  But both are really nice


Thanks


----------



## fishin816

Ok guys… can anyone help me do some buck shopping? Not like my parents will let me buy another buck but I would like to have some good choices just in case… lol 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Cade, don't you have enough bucks?!


----------



## fishin816

What makes you think that?!?!? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Hey!!! Nobody ca ever have too many bucks!! they are the best!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Anyone want to help me do some doe shopping... and give me some money?


----------



## NubianFan

Do we need a money tree?

Cade when your bucks outnumber your does that is a sign that you have too many bucks.


----------



## Emzi00

A money tree would be cool... :chin:


----------



## NubianFan

My mom has money plants at her house, but I don't really think you could fool anyone with their "coins"


----------



## fishin816

NubianFan said:


> Do we need a money tree?
> 
> Cade when your bucks outnumber your does that is a sign that you have too many bucks.


They are nowhere near outnumbering the does

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Mine are near outnumbering the does :slapfloor: Quick, get me some more does...


----------



## fishin816

Emzi00 said:


> Mine are near outnumbering the does :slapfloor: Quick, get me some more does...


You have a buck, a doe, and a wannabe buck, so they are all equal!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

The wanna be buck is a pain in the butt... I swear he's going through his terrible twos.... I kinda dragged him around... he started choking and having muscle spasms...... :lol: He's a slightly better behaved fellow now...


----------



## NubianFan

I have two does and a buckling that really really just wants to still be a baby. Poor thing. Although Dru actually did let him cuddle with her last night. Must be her crazy hormones.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I need a money tree too!!


----------



## Emzi00

But really, anyone want to help me doe shop?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sure!  
What about that farm I posted last night? They have lines you like don't they?


----------



## NubianFan

are you going to get a doe or a doeling Emma?


----------



## Emzi00

Crap, what was their name? I'll have to look closer. They were decent, not really my style, but nice all the same.

Okay let me go grab the options I'm looking at... Not like I can afford it, but once I sell some stuff...


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> are you going to get a doe or a doeling Emma?


Not really sure. I could do either..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

http://www.lesniakhill.com

I like the black doe, raven, not that those pics do her any Justice at all!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

The ref. does sure are nice!


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> http://www.lesniakhill.com
> 
> I like the black doe, raven, not that those pics do her any Justice at all!


Willow Run, Cherry Glen, and Shahena'Ko would not be my first choices as far as lines to build my herd on. I'm more of a Hoach's, Nixon's, and Sweet Dreams kinda gal...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well I have no clue! I just hear you talk about them a lot lol!


----------



## Emzi00

http://centralmich.craigslist.org/grd/4405684960.html

I know who bred her, same gal I got Bear from, would be some linebreeding on Bear's sire there....

http://annarbor.craigslist.org/grd/4445856587.html
I know who she is, neat lady, decent goats.

http://www.bestfarmbuys.com/classifieds/detail.php?classified_id=172991&state=MI&category=Goats
Like her, but don't have that kind of money.

Also, those cheap kids from the dairy, Mary has more does available.

Some others that I really like too, two chamoisees and a broken sundgau, $300 for the chamoisees, $250 for the other. I really like the herd they come from. Lacie, if you're back, Renee Fish, if you know her.


----------



## NubianFan

I think as well as you know confirmation for the money I would go to the dairy and pick out the very best built one or two, and you could breed them and see what you get, you could always sell those and their kids and improve upwards later. Just my thoughts.


----------



## fishin816

I want a buck from TX TwinCreeks.… out of BrownBettey, Pretty Noel, Obsidan Bay, Fairy Dust, or any of their senior does really. I also want to update my doe herd with about two more does next year… like my plan? 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Not sure who the individual does are, but I hear they're good. Nice plan.
My plan involves an SOS grandson, use him on Bear's daughters, and do a ton of linebreeding with him.


----------



## NubianFan

Cade you have probably done this before, but you will have to forgive and old lady for forgetting, list for me number of nigerian does and bucks and number of mini nubian does and bucks and any other breeds you have does and bucks.


----------



## fishin816

NubianFan said:


> Cade you have probably done this before, but you will have to forgive and old lady for forgetting, list for me number of nigerian does and bucks and number of mini nubian does and bucks and any other breeds you have does and bucks.


I have twelve nigie does at the time, getting one more next week, two mini nubian does, one mini nubian buck, 5 nigerian bucks, and one wether. And three kids, and three more are preggo. And I plan to add at least one more doe next year&#8230;

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

we just finished clipping Magic and I am impressed!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

She looks well trimmed!! I'm gonna attempt to shave my donkey tomorrow!! 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

If the weather stays nice, I'll finish clipping Billie tomorrow. I did her belly today, and around that cut. She still has loads of depth without her belly hair, the fuzz was very annoying..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Some others that I really like too, two chamoisees and a broken sundgau, $300 for the chamoisees, $250 for the other. I really like the herd they come from. Lacie, if you're back, Renee Fish, if you know her.


Indeed I do, I saw her Broken Sundgau doeling and thought of Twila  My favorite doe she has is Finish, and she's from Alpine Valley


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Ill also trim the does I think are preggo!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Everyone here keeps their real hair. Otherwise the bugs would eat them up.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Not sure who the individual does are, but I hear they're good. Nice plan.
> My plan involves an SOS grandson, use him on Bear's daughters, and do a ton of linebreeding with him.


Would that be from Fancy, Edna, Babette, or Biagia? :lol: I made up my mind. I figured if I'm keeping any does from those girls, they might as well be from him 
If I get a doe from each one, it'll probably be kept, others will be sold, then I won't be keeping any kids until I get a new buck, or start AI-ing. So, about 3 years.


----------



## goatygirl

You know Nasco is having a clipper give away for 4-Hers


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Wow tht is awesome wish I was a 4-her!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

First prize is Andis Progress Cattle and Horse Clipper $300.75 dollar value.


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Would that be from Fancy, Edna, Babette, or Biagia? :lol: I made up my mind. I figured if I'm keeping any does from those girls, they might as well be from him
> If I get a doe from each one, it'll probably be kept, others will be sold, then I won't be keeping any kids until I get a new buck, or start AI-ing. So, about 3 years.


Baby Gray IV, Babette, Biagia... in that order...


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Indeed I do, I saw her Broken Sundgau doeling and thought of Twila  My favorite doe she has is Finish, and she's from Alpine Valley


I figured you'd know her.  I like Finish, very pretty doe. I like the broken sundgau... I think she still has her too... :chin:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Baby Gray IV


Hmmm, can't saw I know who you're talking about :shades: 

So you want a buck from her first, or Babette?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goatygirl said:


> First prize is Andis Progress Cattle and Horse Clipper $300.75 dollar value.


Why am I too old?!? *snuffle*


----------



## goatygirl

Yeah to bad I will win.


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Hmmm, can't saw I know who you're talking about :shades:
> 
> So you want a buck from her first, or Babette?


:slapfloor: I told you it was going to happen, and I will continue to call her that... it fits her well. 

Well :chin: What would you do? I like them both a lot, but my wallet likes Baby Gray IV slightly more...


----------



## goatygirl

Last prize is $50 gift certificate to Nasco


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> :slapfloor: I told you it was going to happen, and I will continue to call her that... it fits her well.
> 
> Well :chin: What would you do? I like them both a lot, but my wallet likes Baby Gray IV slightly more...


That is entirely up to you, Babette will probably milk more than Edna, unless some crazy fluke happens, she is the daughter of Goober, who is the son of Moon, and she milks more than Babette... so who knows? :shrug:
Or the horrible, unthinkable could happen and Enda could milk like Gracie....


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I don't even know what y'all are talking about!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well me and Emma are talking about which doe of mine she wants a buck from.


----------



## Emzi00

How about this.... whoever has a buck first, you let me know and I'll have a for sure answer then? :lol: No, I'll decide here soon enough....


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Oh!! can you post pics of babetta?? Or however you spell her name!! I really like that name!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Gosh Lacie, _Emma and I..._  You'd make a great English teacher! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Miss Babette


----------



## Emzi00

Actually, Lacie, resurrect Wailea, breed her to Emperor, and give me a buck from there.... onder:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Gosh Lacie, _Emma and I..._  You'd make a great English teacher! :lol:


No, I had it right, it's English that's wrong


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Miss Babette


Nehru was such a big dude!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Actually, Lacie, resurrect Wailea, breed her to Emperor, and give me a buck from there.... onder:


If I could do that, I'd breed her to the real deal, maybe even Fantastic Chief


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> No, I had it right, it's English that's wrong


:slapfloor: You have no idea... :ROFL: In German class, we always talk about how wrong and confusing English is. We don't use the metric system, apostrophes, etc.... :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Nehru was such a big dude!


Sure was! That was 8.5 weeks old  Though it's understandable, his mom is a beast! So I expect greatness, size wise, from the doelings


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> If I could do that, I'd breed her to the real deal, maybe even Fantastic Chief


Pfft... I'd breed her to Port... :shades:


----------



## fishin816

So guys?!? What do you think of Magic?!?! Did she look wonderful in her clipped up showy form?!?!? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> :slapfloor: You have no idea... :ROFL: In German class, we always talk about how wrong and confusing English is. We don't use the metric system, apostrophes, etc.... :lol:


If you use a syringe to measure meds, you are using the metric system  :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

fishin816 said:


> So guys?!? What do you think of Magic?!?! Did she look wonderful in her clipped up showy form?!?!?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Good.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Miss Babette




One of the Alpines I actually do like


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> One of the Alpines I actually do like


I know, everybody loves her :lol: Pretty fond of her myself, even if she is the biggest brat I have :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! 
Of corse, the pretty ones are always the brats! It goes to their heads :roll:


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> One of the Alpines I actually do like


She's one one of the ones I like too..  You'd be quite surprised how many I don't like. :lol: I don't care for Angel Prairie, and lots of people seem to have their lines out here...


----------



## NubianFan

its because she is shiny and silver that everyone loves her oh and the fact she is a brat...


----------



## NubianFan

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> LOL!
> Of corse, the pretty ones are always the brats! It goes to their heads :roll:


Is that what's wrong with me? :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I know, everybody loves her :lol: Pretty fond of her myself, even if she is the biggest brat I have :ROFL:


She's sexy and she knows it  :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lacie do you have a rear udder pic of her?? I'd love to see it at some point!


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> Is that what's wrong with me? :lol:


Yep, that's it.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> She's sexy and she knows it  :lol:





NubianFan said:


> Is that what's wrong with me? :lol:


:lol: :ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You should see her if I don't divide the grain perfectly, she thinks I must have poisoned it :eyeroll: Or, the other day I ran out of the dairy grain, so I put boer grain in the bucket, NOPE, wasn't having any of it! She was stomping, snorting, glaring at me, the whole nine yards. Three days later... I bought her fancy feast again  :lol: And I'm the best person ever to her again


----------



## NubianFan

We need a hair flipping icon. :grin::shades:


----------



## fishin816

I have breeding plans figured out two years down the row… I think ahead WAY too much… 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Lacie do you have a rear udder pic of her?? I'd love to see it at some point!


After I wean her buck, and clip her up, I'll get some new pics up, and the rear pics of the does 
So give me another 8-9 weeks :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

fishin816 said:


> I have breeding plans figured out two years down the row&#8230; I think ahead WAY too much&#8230;
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I have breeding plans down for the next four years, you're not alone... :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

If I could clone Daff I'd have 20 of her. She is my rugged tomboy, Dru is my diva. Yesterday when I had them out in the meadow, Daff would graze a while then run to me and lean on my or try to get in my lap or put her head against my leg like she was head butting me but just gently push, then off she'd tear again running, jumping, twisting, bucking, then graze then run to Dru to see what she was doing then tear out across the meadow again then graze then run over to my daughter and check on her then graze then off she'd go bouncing along, then check on Pipsqueak then graze some more. she is hilarious.


----------



## Emzi00

So which buck was it who was leaving?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> After I wean her buck, and clip her up, I'll get some new pics up, and the rear pics of the does
> 
> So give me another 8-9 weeks :lol:


I suppose I can wait that long  lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

She sounds like Clarice's doe, that thing is a character. She likes to climb WAY up in the trees (think 10 feet up!) so watch out if you go in there, you might be attacked by goats dropping from the trees! :shocked:


----------



## NubianFan

My theory is that she is just so happy to be alive and know that someone loves her, but maybe that is me anamorphising her.


----------



## Emzi00

We'd never make it into there, we'd be attacked by your dogs first.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> So which buck was it who was leaving?


Moon's possibly tomorrow. Babette's might be sold if that really pushy lady wants to pay handsomely :lol: She annoyed the heck out of me with her "Well why can't I come and see him now?" Um, for the tenth time, someone else made an appointment to look at him before you....
"Well what's his pedigree?" Not gonna matter if the lady picks him up in the morning! "Just show me his pedigree! I want to see some pictures of him, and his mom and dad too." I'll let you know if he's still available tomorrow!

"I just want a registered buck, what are his lines?" So then I basically told her if she wanted to pay $400 for Babette's buck I'd sell him to her, he's really nice, etc. Maybe that'll shut her up. :roll:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> We'd never make it into there, we'd be attacked by your dogs first.


Whaaaat? Pfft! They're friendly, promise! :greengrin:


----------



## Emzi00

Pfft... should've told her $600, that'd shut her up.   You're selling Goober baby? *sniffle* *sniffle*


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Whaaaat? Pfft! They're friendly, promise! :greengrin:


As long as you don't tell them to be "mean" or "scary".  :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Blech I am going to double post this on here and pull up a chair but have y'all ever had cottage cheese that tasted sweet??? If so WHAT is wrong with it. I just got some cottage cheese, very much still in date at the grocery store today and it is sweet tasting. Nothing like cottage cheese is supposed to taste. It does't taste soured but does that sweet taste mean it is bad? yuck.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hmm, can't say I've ever had sweet cottage cheese :chin: Maybe they made it with sweetened milk? :shrug:


----------



## Emzi00

Wie geht's?


----------



## NubianFan

I don't know but it is disgusting, I am afraid to eat it, I really think it is somehow bad (besides just in taste)


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I love the name Babette!! it's so pretty but I don't like naming me goat to normal of names or namin them after other people's goat!!:l I jst don't lik it!!!! the only exception is if I had already put the same name down in me goat name book!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Soooo, there's a guy with a garbage truck out side, pulled up to the fence my boers are on, and he's standing on top of the truck...... no idea what he's doing. For one, the garbage pick up is on monday afternoon, and it's saturday, why is he standing on the truck, and why so close to my goats? :think:


----------



## NubianFan

Take a shot gun out there and ask him


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, think I'll send one of the boys out... creepy.


----------



## NubianFan

And one of your alligator dogs


----------



## Emzi00

That's kinda freaky....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hey Leslie, what's your take on this?

I was at the dentist the other day with my 18yr old son, and 16yr old daughter. My son went first, when he was done, the dentist came out to have a parent sign his chart thing, so you know what she does? No, she didn't come up to me to have me sign it, she walked straight up to my 16yr old, asked if she was his mother and asked if she could sign the paper! What in the world!!! :shocked: She's always been told she looks older than she is, but that's a bit much, don't you think? Good lord.


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie, maybe you just look really young.. :chin:


----------



## NubianFan

yeah that is pretty weird. On a similar note, mom and dad have a nurse that comes to their house for their insurance plan. Well she did the visit and everything and then mom and her walked outside and she asked mom her birthdate. When mom told her she looked surprised and then she said "oh I thought you were in your sixties you don't look nearly that old, I thought you were his daughter not his wife" LOL Mom didn't tell dad but I think it made her day.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well then that's a huge compliment for me, Emma, but horrible for her if she looks older than _me_! :ROFL:

Ok, so the guy was like a tweaker, and wouldn't say what he was doing, so a few choice words were exchanged and he left now. So weird and creepy.


----------



## fishin816

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well then that's a huge compliment for me, Emma, but horrible for her if she looks older than _me_! :ROFL:
> 
> Ok, so the guy was like a tweaker, and wouldn't say what he was doing, so a few choice words were exchanged and he left now. So weird and creepy.


Did he leave?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

He did, but now the dogs are barking, so I'll go check. If he's back, I'm just gonna send the dogs out to the fence, people :eyeroll:


----------



## Emzi00

Don't forget to tell them to be mean and scary, a bunch of cute little fluffies might not do much otherwise...


----------



## fishin816

Emzi00 said:


> Don't forget to tell them to be mean and scary, a bunch of cute little fluffies might not do much otherwise...


Tell them to show their teeth too!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

If he was tweaking he probably didn't know what the goats were, he was probably looking for copper wire or something to steal.


----------



## nchen7

Lacie that's creepy! Take down the licence plate too.... Hope you don't see him again


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ok, so yeah he was back, driving by really slow, so I figured I'd just let every dog I own loose :lol: Except Roo... she isn't good for anything except stalking you to death :lol: 
They're all glued to the fence line watching, wanting to eat him...


----------



## NubianFan

They'd get indigestion.


----------



## NubianFan

At this point I'd call the cops. Let them take his druggy butt in to the station.


----------



## fishin816

Let em out! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

Calling the cops might be a better option than letting the ferocious canines loose… 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> At this point I'd call the cops. Let them take his druggy butt in to the station.


Yeah, DH is on the phone with them now. He's parked in front of the neighbors house now.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That is really freaky Lacie! I'd be calling to cops too!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

fishin816 said:


> Calling the cops might be a better option than letting the ferocious canines loose&#8230;


Doing both keeps him off my property


----------



## NubianFan

I can't stand meth or meth heads. Anyway I gots to go bbl


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Doing both keeps him off my property


:laugh:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

See ya, Leslie. I have to go milk, so I'm off too :wave:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ugh.. I'm covered in milk! So Ellie, the one who i was saying was so good with milking a few weeks ago, has turned into a beast!
And she can kick the hobbles off and it drives me crazy!! And then, Brook kicked a more then half full bucket of milk all over me and the floor! :hair:


----------



## fishin816

Hey people&#8230; here is Ginger. From Fall Creek






think she will fit into my herd well!? I think she is so cute!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians

Oh my. Ginger is so pretty❤


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

She is I cant wait to see her! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Ugh.. I'm covered in milk! So Ellie, the one who i was saying was so good with milking a few weeks ago, has turned into a beast!
> And she can kick the hobbles off and it drives me crazy!! And then, Brook kicked a more then half full bucket of milk all over me and the floor! :hair:


How does Ellies udder look?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It looks nice IMO  could use better teat placement, but overall it's nice  and attached! She was running and hopping around this morning and it didn't move!


----------



## fishin816

Must be socked on escushcten (maybe I spelled that right)! What do you think of Ginger? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

Oh you mean because its well attached… I see. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

So I'm fixin to go get paisley!! I'm leaving here in 40 minutes!!!! eeeek!!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Omgoodness that's amazing malory!! Send me lots o' pics  :lol:

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I will I'm gonna overload my iPod with pics!!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Oh good :lol:

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Yeh lik we r fixin to leave in lik 10 minutes!! yay!!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yes, it's well attached 
The pictures I have of it make it look horrible, hence why I haven't posted any! Lol!

She's cute


----------



## fishin816

I GOT TWO PUPPIES!!!!!!!! Two LGDS! YES YES YES! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## margaret

DesertFlowerNigerians said:


> Call the registry and tell them the kids' info and see if they can tell you the tattoos.  It works for me.
> 
> _________________________________________________
> 
> *Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
> http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com
> 
> Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.
> 
> ~Charisa~


I think that is what I will do. I forgot they aren't open on Saturday and tried to call them. *sigh*


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Has anyone ever used Stress-Dex(horse electrolyte) for goats??
If so did you find it to work well?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ttyl :wave: headed to work


----------



## nchen7

congrats on everyone's new animals! we'll need pictures....


----------



## fishin816

We are almost home! I will get pics after we stop at the feed store to get a better dog food for the pups (they sent us with Purina!!!) 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

bleh.....purina. I haven't fed that stuff to my dogs in YEARS


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians

I'm wanting on those puppy pics! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians

Um. Waiting. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

meet Daisy and Duke

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, Moon's buck is gone, 2 more to go  Flipping lady, I asked her on the phone on Wednesday if she wanted the papers on him, she said "Yes, I would like to breed up to american status with my alpine does" so I said, he'll be $200 then, and she said great, see you saturday! 
Well, when she got here, she thought he was lovely and would do good in her herd, so she handed me $100 and asked if I was going to tattoo him before he left... I said yeah, I'll tattoo him, but only if you want the papers. She said "yeah, I want the papers" well.... that's gonna be another $100... "Oh, no, that's fine, you don't have to tattoo him, I don't need the papers"
Ok... then she told me she was buying another buck from a lady I completely and utterly despise, because she wanted more milk and milk fat in her does kids! :doh: :angry: :veryangry: :wallbang: 
WHAT THE HECK DO YOU THINK MINE IS GOING TO DO?!?! Nothing?! :GAAH: :angry: 

So, she paid $100 for my buck because she wanted him to improve her herd and she wanted those lines... just so she could pay through the nose for another buck, with papers, that will do the exact same thing? We both have the same lines!...


----------



## Emzi00

Whoa there! Calm down..  We all know and appreciate how amazing your goats and the work you put into them are. :hug:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Whoa there! Calm down..  We all know and appreciate how amazing your goats and the work you put into them are. :hug:


Oh, no, I'm pretty ticked off! I need a fork.... a rusty one... 

She had the nerve to say "What is it you like about her?" (referring to Moon), then she questioned how she could have earned her milk star, and why I didn't have the certificate to show her (they don't give them out, I'd have to pay for it)
Then right before she left, she told me she's had CL in her herd for 4 years, and that's what killed Street Sense's brother!  (ETA: then she asked if she could walk around and see the rest of my goat, heck no, not after you just told me that! Eek!)

If I didn't need that $100! Oh I'm so ticked off!


----------



## Emzi00

Calm...... calm....... Okay, I'll arm you with forks, you can take it out on your neighbor...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

She's calling me now, fantastic....


----------



## Emzi00

Good luck....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ok, I'm over it, I have had my 30 minutes of psycho. But in the future, I now have a policy not to do business with mustached ladies, never goes well :lol: She wanted to know what shot's he's had.

In other news, I'll have even more milk for the lambar kids now, which by the way are fat :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Brother's girlfriend made cupcakes and brought them over... :yum:


----------



## NubianFan

See there is some silver lining to having a brother.


----------



## Emzi00

No, not really :lol: She was my friend long before they started dating.... she's way too good for him. But, her cupcakes are fancy.. :greengrin:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I need some cupcakes... :yum:


----------



## Emzi00

Red velvet with cream cheese frosting... :yum: Want me to send you one..? I can get out the catapult....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So Leslie, what's on the menu tonight?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Red velvet with cream cheese frosting... :yum: Want me to send you one..? I can get out the catapult....


:drool: :yum:

I'm just imagining you going out in the blizzard, or a storm, with a cupcake, getting out a mid-evil catapult, getting the coordinates just right, ready to launch said cupcake :ROFL: Do you know how much work that would be? :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

I am making brown rice, catfish baked with creole and old bay seasoning with lemon and butter, and shrimp boiled in old bay and creole seasoning, and something green haven't decided on the green thing yet.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emma, your website is outdated :shades:


----------



## NubianFan

I wish I had a cupcake, but alas... someone on here has a doe named cupcake and every time I see a post about her I get a cupcake craving flung upon me.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> I am making brown rice, catfish baked with creole and old bay seasoning with lemon and butter, and shrimp boiled in old bay and creole seasoning, and something green haven't decided on the green thing yet.


I don't know what creole is, but the rest sounds fantastic! :yum: Haven't had shrimp in a long time!


----------



## Emzi00

The trick would be getting it to spiral just right so it'd be accurate.... :chin: $20 if I can get it to land in your mouth.... :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> The trick would be getting it to spiral just right so it'd be accurate.... :chin: $20 if I can get it to land in your mouth.... :lol:


:lol: :slapfloor: Yep, ok, if you can do it, I'll just add you to my list of people I need to pay back :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Emma, your website is outdated :shades:


I know, I know.... Billie is half clipped, I'll do the rest tomorrow... take fancy pictures of her next weekend, clip Bear then, pics of him the week after.... :lol: It'll get updated soon.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And apparently you still haven't taken him home yet


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :lol: :slapfloor: Yep, ok, if you can do it, I'll just add you to my list of people I need to pay back :lol:


You can take it off from the SOS grandson, or make me some food sometime... :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> And apparently you still haven't taken him home yet


:GAAH: I'll update it later today then.


----------



## NubianFan

A lot can change in 8 hours updates in Dru's delivery room thread


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Wow lil bits!!:l that would have made me so angry I would have not even sold the goat to her!!!!!/:l so I've got paisley she was wild when I first got her t
But now she is spoilt already!!!:O I was rubbing her spine then I stopped and she pawed my leg!! so of course I kept rubbing her and the same thing happened over and over!! then I was rubbing under her arm and she lifted her arm and put it on my arm so my scratching would feel even better!! haha she is a fat tall terd!!!
























also her colorings have stayed the same!!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

Lacie, I'd be SOOO peeved too! hope she treats him well....

Paisley is so cute!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Thanks!! I'll post pics of her daddy later!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I hate Ellie today -_-
Tomorrow, I'm tying her down and she will NOT be able to kick! :hair: :GAAH:


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Haha I need to shave my gals tomorrow!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

I can't believe I just heard Skyla say she hates a goat, especially one of her goats!!!!:-o


----------



## fishin816

I cannot believe Skyla hates one of her OWN goats! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

She's dumped milk TWICE just today! She's driving me crazy! She's going to be sold next year if she doesn't learn to quit it! :sigh: maybe I'm just having a bad day...


----------



## fishin816

But she scored a V overall! That would hurt your breeding prgram having such a nice little doe gone!!!!! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> She's dumped milk TWICE just today! She's driving me crazy! She's going to be sold next year if she doesn't learn to quit it! :sigh: maybe I'm just having a bad day...


Maybe you're subconsciously doing something different?

But relax and look on the bright side, it's not like you got, say, a gallon dumped on you! :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

I think I may be in for a long night tonight


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I don't know what I would be doing though.... :/ she kicks like crazy! I was holding her up against the wall with a leg up, but she goes crazy, and it's hard for me to watch the pail, and milk that way.. So I tried hobbles.. If she kicks enough, she can get out of them, lately, she kicks when I first put them on, and then is good till the end (except for today).. And tonight was somewhat my fault.. I though incould get a few squirts out of one side to even her out by just holding her leg up.. Silly me :roll:

No, just nearly half a gallon


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Haha I would try using a cup instead of a pail!! I put my legs around my goats back and if they move a lil ill squeeze my legs and hold em tight until they calm down!! and a cup is easier to hold and maunuver!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

how do you milk with your legs wrapped around her?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I don't really have any cups that would hold all her milk and fit under her.. That and the less I have to bring in/out with me the better.. I nearly always forget stuff! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> how do you milk with your legs wrapped around her?


It's going to ask that :lol: I just went back to reread it lol!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I bend over and haha they r on the ground I jst look lik I'm gonna go rude her backwards!! after a couple time I idid tht she realized I wasn't joking and he did fine!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

The hobbles are supposed to be squeezing their leg tendons down on both legs. They should be tight, almost tight enough to cut off the circulation, right above the hocks. There's no way she should be able to kick out of them.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I don't really have any cups that would hold all her milk and fit under her.. That and the less I have to bring in/out with me the better.. I nearly always forget stuff! :lol:


Well I would always bing a couple cups tht had lids so once I was done wth one I woul go to the next cup!!

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> The hobbles are supposed to be squeezing their leg tendons down on both legs. They should be tight, almost tight enough to cut off the circulation, right above the hocks. There's no way she should be able to kick out of them.


I know, but, she is a tiny yearling Nigerian... They are as tight as I can make them.. So, thus how she kicks out of them.. :/ I'm going to try tying her feet down with some soft bailing twine.. See how that works...

Anyone have any other ideas? I want to fix this not just 'hide' it... I want to eventual be able to milk her without anything...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Took some pics of the LaManchas today 

Jubilee


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Peep


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hallie (these didn't turn out well and make her look bad  )


----------



## fishin816

The bucks have taken away poor Dylan's man card&#8230; he is wearing a purple dog sweater with hearts so he doesnt get cold&#8230; he got clipped and I was inpressed!






look at that sheer brisket!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

And Promise


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

All gorgeous goats!! I'll try to get some pics of mine tomorrow!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

Here are pics of my pups dad, Max.






and mom, Nellie








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

When we go to bathe the goats for the show, am I supposed to just use dog shampoo? 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

No I think you can use dawn as long as you rinse it out well!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

You can use what ever shampoo your little heart desires..


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Wait any shampoo?? It won't hurt em??:O


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Tayet

I took some pics of Ringo and Lucy today  He's a little cutie, and Lucy is such a great mom.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

4seasonsfarm said:


> Wait any shampoo?? It won't hurt em??:O
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Yep, I use horse shampoo, and know propel who use people shampoo  what ever you have on hand really


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

I use our tea tree shampoo...helps with bugs and cleans really well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

I just use the cheapest human shampoo I can find. Or sometimes I use a cheap bottle of dish detergent. They usually don't have much strength anyway the cheap kinds


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> The bucks have taken away poor Dylan's man card&#8230; he is wearing a purple dog sweater with hearts so he doesnt get cold&#8230; he got clipped and I was inpressed!
> View attachment 66684
> look at that sheer brisket!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Hmmm, he doesn't look as good as I thought he did...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

COgoatLover25 said:


> Hmmm, he doesn't look as good as I thought he did...


That is why I don't really like Nigerians. Nothing against your buck though, Cade, they just need about 35 years of refining before I'll take another opinion check on them  
If I'm still around by then :chin: :lol:


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Oh well that is great!! does the same go for do keys??


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> I think I may be in for a long night tonight


Anything new?


----------



## NubianFan

There are several updates on the Dru's delivery room thread, but last check she was laying down resting.


----------



## goathiker

I did though, trim a really pretty little dairy buck today that personifies the ideal of Nigerians. I was really impressed with him actually. The serious breeders will get there sooner than 35 years.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Ok guy so I can't tell if my one goat who I thought was possibly preggo!! lik her pooch does not look preggo anymore!!:'(


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Take a pic for me that includes her pooch and tail base held up naturally. Don't hold up her tail yourself. Then take a pic of her rump from the side from hips to tail


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Ok I will!! but she doesn't hold her tell up far enough so I'll try my best!! I'm also gonna do the bleach test tomorrow on her!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So, no spilled milk today  it went fairly well, despite her kicking... Lol


----------



## COgoatLover25

Love this :lol:
View attachment 66719


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## fishin816

A question for Lacie, since she breeds dogs and every other animal on this planet, when can I switch the pups over completly from Purina to Diamond? I am mixing it now… and how often should I feed them? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So Emma, I see you like Promise  lol!


----------



## NubianFan

That is hilarious Lindsey I had to email that to my friend that reminds me of.


----------



## Trickyroo

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> So Emma, I see you like Promise  lol!


I don't like her at all :shocked::ROFL::dance::slapfloor::hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Trickyroo said:


> I don't like her at all :shocked::ROFL::dance::slapfloor::hug:


:lol: :ROFL: 
Nope, you like Hallie


----------



## COgoatLover25

NubianFan said:


> That is hilarious Lindsey I had to email that to my friend that reminds me of.


Well it's true!!! :lol:

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goathiker

Eww. why would anyone feed there dogs dog food?


----------



## Trickyroo

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> :lol: :ROFL:
> Nope, you like Hallie


She's my baby , I admit  but I love Pom just as much :hugs::hugs::hugs: she's Hallie's "partner in crime" , :lol:
They all look great Skyla !
I love Jubilee 
Peep is so stinkin adorable , lolol.
Sorry Ellie is giving you a hard time  Tell her i'll have to come up there and give her a speaking to :laugh:  ;-)


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians

goathiker said:


> Eww. why would anyone feed there dogs dog food?


Do you feed raw foods ,Jill?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Wow how do y'all do those emojis??:O


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Trickyroo said:


> She's my baby , I admit  but I love Pom just as much :hugs::hugs::hugs: she's Hallie's "partner in crime" , :lol:
> 
> They all look great Skyla !
> 
> I love Jubilee
> 
> Peep is so stinkin adorable , lolol.
> 
> Sorry Ellie is giving you a hard time  Tell her i'll have to come up there and give her a speaking to :laugh:  ;-)


Oh yes! She's the one who talks Hallie into doing all the stupid stuff :roll:

Thanks  I think so  can't wait to get them all clipped for our first show 

She is so adorable!! 

He is  lol!

I'll tell her your coming with a sock  :ROFL: :lol:


----------



## Trickyroo

4seasonsfarm said:


> Wow how do y'all do those emojis??:O
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


When you post , do you see a smiles box to your right ?
You can click on them and add them where you want or if you want more of a selection , click on the [more] word and more smilies will appear  
Or you can just use your keyboard to make your own


----------



## Trickyroo

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Oh yes! She's the one who talks Hallie into doing all the stupid stuff :roll:
> 
> Thanks  I think so  can't wait to get them all clipped for our first show
> 
> She is so adorable!!
> 
> He is  lol!
> 
> I'll tell her your coming with a sock  :ROFL: :lol:


Oh I forgot about that !! Yes tell her I'm coming with my ladybug socks


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Trickyroo said:


> Oh I forgot about that !! Yes tell her I'm coming with my ladybug socks


:ROFL: :slapfloor: will do!  :lol:


----------



## goathiker

GreenMountainNigerians said:


> Do you feed raw foods ,Jill?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Yeah, my dogs get raw meat and bones. Chicken mostly, with some raw veggies as well.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians

One of the ladies I did Flyball with fed raw. We saved her the scraps from cutting up our elk in the fall. If you want some this year let me know. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo

I keep getting a annoying ad that comes on a lot.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I hate those ads! So annoying!


----------



## Trickyroo

i wish I could feed raw  I have too many mouths to feed though .
And if my husband needs to feed them if i can't , its just easier to feed the kibble 
I used to feed raw to my three before i re married. Its THE BEST diet !


----------



## Trickyroo

Gotta go check the kids  TTYL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ttyl Laura :wave: 
I should head out and clean the shed..  lol


----------



## goathiker

GreenMountainNigerians said:


> One of the ladies I did Flyball with fed raw. We saved her the scraps from cutting up our elk in the fall. If you want some this year let me know.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Oh, that would be wonderful. They would love that.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians

I'd much rather give it to you than let the vermin eat it (coyotes) 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

Well, what a wonderful day I'm having. Going to go out and shave Finn to think about something else.


----------



## goathiker

Thank you. I'm going to be getting a kitten too. They are even more carnivorous than dogs. 

I haven't gotten it yet. He's only about 4 weeks old. He is in a litter from a stray cat where my daughter lives. She traps the cats and her landlord pays for them to get spayed and neutered. They are slowly getting them all done. This little guy can come live in my barn as soon as he is fixed.


----------



## goathiker

Ah, that's too bad Sidney. Go play with your critters, that will help.


----------



## Scottyhorse

If anyone would like to talk over PM when I get back in that would be nice...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'll be here for ya Sydney :hug: I may go out and clean some, but I should be back soon enough


----------



## goathiker

Yep, I'll be happy to talk to you as well.


----------



## NubianFan

Did I miss something Sydney? Or is it kept to pms? I hope your day gets better.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hope your day gets better Sydney  I'm here if anyone wants to PM me :lol:


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Trickyroo said:


> When you post , do you see a smiles box to your right ?
> 
> You can click on them and add them where you want or if you want more of a selection , click on the [more] word and more smilies will appear
> 
> Or you can just use your keyboard to make your own


There is no smile box!! wait do y'all use computers or is it the app??

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Cade, I'd just jump right in and feed the diamond. I've never had a problem switching feeds with any of my animals. But then again my horses will eat chicken sandwiches and doughnuts :lol:


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Also I shaved my do key partially!!): the shaver needed a break!! my shaver is actually used for dogs but it works good on other animals and I got it from my sister and she said it was a cheap shaver!! haha but my donkey did very well!!!! she jst ate gras and acted like nothin was happening.... This was her first time also I had attempted to last summer but she was really scared so I didn't get to do none!!:/


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo

4seasonsfarm said:


> There is no smile box!! wait do y'all use computers or is it the app??
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Im on a computer. I haven't figured out how to use the smilies on my iPhone.
So , if your using the app , someone else will have to help you out ;-)


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh , you can use the semi colon and the parentheses to make smiley faces too 
See , sad face  
Happy face  

At least you can use them till you learn how to get the others


----------



## goathiker

You can go : l o l : :lol: too


----------



## Trickyroo

Hey I could win $5000. !


----------



## goathiker

Ha, someone named Stephanie wants to meet me. They live 2.5 miles away from my IP address.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:laugh:


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Haha I won 5,000 dollars also!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo

We could by some nice goats with that money , :wahoo:


----------



## Trickyroo

Maybe she wants to buy a goat from you Jill , :ROFL:
You gonna go meet her ?


----------



## goathiker

No thanks, that's like going into a webcam room called fun house.


----------



## Trickyroo

I don't even want to know what thats about , :ROFL:
It sounds crazy and somewhat yucky for a lack of better words ,lol.


----------



## Trickyroo

Well , going out to check the kids and feed , talk to ya'll later


----------



## goathiker

ttyl


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Ttyl!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Hey everyone 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## nchen7

Sydney, I hope your day got better after hanging with the critters. feel free to PM me anytime. I'm here for ya. :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:lol:


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

Okay Jill, if you are still on (or anyone else who knows the answer) I have a very important question… am I poisining my goats when I feed them oak leaves? Because they have been eating it a lot lately… and I heard it was poisionus… 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Bed time for me.. Night y'all :wave:


----------



## goathiker

ah, oak leaves are fine. They have a lot of tannin but, goats deal with that pretty well.


----------



## goathiker

...


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

I am so pleased with how our girls are turning out!! I made a vid of them 






Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

goathiker said:


> ...


:ROFL: !!!!!! Too funny!!!!!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians

Hahahaha! Good one,Jill 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians

Cute babies!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## littlegoatgirl

goathiker said:


> ah, oak leaves are fine. They have a lot of tannin but, goats deal with that pretty well.


That would've been nice to know... Could've downed the number of millions of oak leaves I've pulled outta their mouths... THE BOOK LIED TO ME!

Okay, I'm alive! So hi/bye because its really late and I need to go to bed!! Nightttt


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Morning all :wave:


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians

Good morning


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:wave:

I don't want to go to work today..


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians

Monday. Ugh. I don't work anymore but I remember the feeling. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

and they jipped(sp?) me last break.. It's only a 6hr 45min shift.. I HATE that!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians

That's a dirty trick. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yep lol! I hate the 5hr 45min one the most though! Nearly six hours with nothing but a break!


----------



## Trickyroo

Aww , sorry babe  But someone has to support those lovely goatees you have there  Each hour is for one of your babies , think of it that way. Maybe it will go faster for you . I know it really rots though. Everyone has that feeling now and again. Chin up , you'll get through the day  
It'll go fast today , don't worry :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks Laura  :hug:


----------



## Trickyroo

Think about those gorgeous babies you have , that would get me running into work , ok or at least. Going in with a smile ;-)
Those shows cost money !



Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Makes me just want to stay home with them :lol: 

Your right though


----------



## NubianFan

Their here!!! details in the Dru's Delivery room thread


----------



## Trickyroo

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Makes me just want to stay home with them :lol:
> 
> Your right though


Yeah , I guess that would make you want to stay home with them 
Sorry honey , just trying to help you get through the day :hug:
I put my foot in it that time ( again ).


----------



## NubianFan

Pics of Dru's dumplin's in Dru's delivery room thread


----------



## Scottyhorse

Well, got Finn shaved yesterday. Mostly, anyways. He wasn't liking it. He's looking pretty good, especially since I only paid $100 for him. I'll try and get some pictures this week. Doelings also got disbudded on Saturday. 
Also got one of the bigger tanks moved away from a window and across the room, that was a pain.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Colt out of the 28yr old mare








Same colt








Him and momma








Noel, she is 4 months old now 








Noel








Noel and momma (Visalia)








I think Noel is going to look like Visalia's mom, Star (Noel's Grandma)








And the filly


----------



## Emzi00

You have too many pretty horses.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Pfft, I only have 12  :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And 8 of them can bee seen in those pictures :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

We've got 6. Need to get down to 4.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I could stand to get rid of this one :chin:


----------



## fishin816

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I could stand to get rid of this one :chin:


WHY?!?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

What do you mean why?


----------



## Emzi00

I need better clippers, the crappy cheap ones I got last year are crapping out on me.... I have a goat clipped 3/4 of the way... :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: Sounds like! I can get the whole herd done with one pair, and one battery :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I could stand to get rid of this one :chin:


Fence thrasher?


----------



## fishin816

I use the Oster clippers… works okay for me… 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo

Your horses are all stunning Lacie ! Those babies are just precious !!!!!
I would love to have any one of them 
Why don't you want to keep the last one ?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Fence thrasher?


No, Visalia is the fence thrasher! :GAAH: But I have the hot fence up now :laugh: 
She is a baby stealer.


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> No, Visalia is the fence thrasher! :GAAH: But I have the hot fence up now :laugh:
> She is a baby stealer.


I'll take her... :greengrin:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

GREAT! :greengrin: Send me about 300 flat rate boxes, I'll tape them together, put her in it, and ship her to you  If it fits, it ships! :lol:


----------



## Trickyroo

I saw her first Emma !!!!!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:chin: Well I guess one of you can have her, and then the other can have the baby she's bred back for  Arm wrestle! :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

These are the clippers we have, they're awesome. 
http://www.amazon.com/Conair-Brushl...428&sr=8-4&keywords=equine+fx+conair+clippers


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :chin: Well I guess one of you can have her, and then the other can have the baby she's bred back for  Arm wrestle! :lol:


Crap, okay, left handed, I usually win that way..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Crap, okay, left handed, I usually win that way..


Are you left handed, or do you just have a strong left arm?


----------



## Emzi00

I'm right handed, I always loose that way. :lol: My left arm is just stronger than other's... :lol:


----------



## Trickyroo

We shall see Emma , we shall see


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

My clippers are the cheapest you can get!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo

My screen keeps flickering when I'm on TGS. Anybody else have this problem ?


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

No!! you might need to go get your eyes checked!! haha jk


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

Beautiful horses Lacie!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians

Really nice horses! Almost makes me miss having horses,again. I love your babies!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Hahah! It's okay! One time, I had one of my market goats clipped, and halfway through the second goat, my clipper blade crapped out. We went to TSC, and they were out that day!! And they couldn't ship it in until two days later!! It was 10 days before the show.! :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

I have to make a powerpoint about pilates. How fun....


----------



## goathiker

Where do they come up with this stuff Sydney? Oh well, one more project to being done for the summer.


----------



## Emzi00

I have to write an argumentative essay on whether or not bottled water is affecting our watersheds...


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Where do they come up with this stuff Sydney? Oh well, one more project to being done for the summer.


From the bottom of their twisted souls.  Just kidding, I don't know. At least the PE teacher gives up 100% on everything we submit.


----------



## fishin816

goathiker said:


> Where do they come up with this stuff Sydney? Oh well, one more project to being done for the summer.


I was wondering the same thing Jill&#8230; where do they come up with the sewage they make us do????? Oh well, I still HAVE to do that junk&#8230; I cannot wait for ths summer&#8230;

The puppies are driving poor Diamond nuts&#8230; and the puppies took a shallow water swim and are muddy as mud pies&#8230; and they need a bath&#8230; Thats puppies for me I guess&#8230;!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Twisted souls? Is Lacie giving you work to do?


----------



## fishin816

Emzi00 said:


> Twisted souls? Is Lacie giving you work to do?


No I have taught myself how to be dramatic about teachers and kids at school&#8230;

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I'm chasing flies around the house with my electric bad mitten racquet.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> Twisted souls? Is Lacie giving you work to do?


:laugh: :greengrin:


----------



## fishin816

goathiker said:


> I'm chasing flies around the house with my electric bad mitten racquet.


Very very random Jill!! Lol that is toooo funny! I have no idea why I found that so funny&#8230;

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Trickyroo said:


> Yeah , I guess that would make you want to stay home with them
> 
> Sorry honey , just trying to help you get through the day :hug:
> 
> I put my foot in it that time ( again ).


I was just playin  I know  :hug:


----------



## goatygirl

I have a five paragraph essay on the Smithsonian and a slide show on the same thing.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^ sounds fun 

So my sister was out with my while I was milking, she pointed at Ellie and said, "you don't have to milk the she-devil do you?! Cause I am NOT sticking around for that!" 
:ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Haha!! well I've been gettin bit by mosquitoes all day!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> ^ sounds fun
> 
> So my sister was out with my while I was milking, she pointed at Ellie and said, "you don't have to milk the she-devil do you?! Cause I am NOT sticking around for that!"
> :ROFL: :slapfloor:


Too funny


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Hi/bye y'all


----------



## Emzi00

Hi/bye Sarah


----------



## fishin816

Hi/bye Sarah! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> ^ sounds fun
> 
> So my sister was out with my while I was milking, she pointed at Ellie and said, "you don't have to milk the she-devil do you?! Cause I am NOT sticking around for that!"
> :ROFL: :slapfloor:


Hi guys 

Oh she is too funny , :ROFL::ROFL::ROFL: You a pill Julie :smile:
Hey , who's that in your avatar 

How was your day ?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

She's always got us laughing that one! LOL!

Hehe! A cutie!  

It was pretty good  thanks


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I even got an email from Mr YouKnowWho today


----------



## NubianFan

:sun:


J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I even got an email from Mr YouKnowWho today


:dance:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> :sun::dance:


That sounds about right  add some blushing and you got me to a tee!  LOL!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I even got an email from Mr YouKnowWho today


Aweeee :dance: that's exciting

Congrats Leslie, they're absolutely "drop-dead adorable" 

Night for real now y'all


----------



## Trickyroo

Hmmmmmmm , there is a faint aroma of love in the air tonight…...:dance:


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I even got an email from Mr YouKnowWho today


Ooooh, what did he say??


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Teehee!  maybe a tad 

I'm so tempted to just tell him! But then I chicken out! Lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> Ooooh, what did he say??


Well I sent him a picture and asked how he was with work and school and such.. He said he's been SUPER busy worked like 60hrs last week! :crazy: but that he is other wise good and asked how I was doing


----------



## CritterCarnival

goathiker said:


> I'm chasing flies around the house with my electric bad mitten racquet.


We have one of those too. We've used it so much it is hardly zapping anymore and we have to hold them down with it until they finally die!

Even more fun is a game we call "bee ball". It is played outside, with a dollar store kids badminton racket and the giant carpenter bees that are trying to eat our entire front deck. :ROFL:


----------



## Trickyroo

You go Skyla !!!! I see a very romantic date coming your way VERY soon :applaud::razz:


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Teehee!  maybe a tad
> 
> I'm so tempted to just tell him! But then I chicken out! Lol


Just tell him already!!! Davey..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

hehe! 

Emma, don't rush me! I'm a big ole chicken! And I'm too scared to tell him! What if he doesn't reply or doesn't talk to me anymore!?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

And y'all are makin me blush like crazy over here! Lol


----------



## Emzi00

_Call him. _


----------



## NubianFan

its' alright Skyla we can be big ole chicken's together!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> _Call him. _


NO! That will NOT be taking place anytime soon! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> its' alright Skyla we can be big ole chicken's together!


Yay!  :hug:


----------



## Trickyroo

At least email him back ! Talk to him about movies or something.
You gotta get the ball rolling at least , lolol. 
And why in the world would he NOT answer you or not talk to you ?
Your crazy to think that Skyla ! Your one heckuva catch missy , and he knows it. He is probably too scared to say anything to you , lol.
Do him a favor and talk to him


----------



## Emzi00

Jill, I'm stealing Sydney, she's all mine. No cutting her into pieces, I get all of her. :greengrin:


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Aweee! Tell him. It was funny today. I was in study hall with my best friend, and my band director came up to us, for he is the teacher for the study hall, and we were talking about our recent trip to Wildwood and about how some of my best friends FINALLY started dating. (they're adorable btw.) And we got to talking about the guy my best friend likes and how she wants to date him, but he still wants to "think about it." The band director then said that he had him the next two periods and he would try to convince him to ask her out officially. He is the most student involved teacher, I have ever met.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Trickyroo said:


> At least email him back ! Talk to him about movies or something.
> 
> You gotta get the ball rolling at least , lolol.
> 
> And why in the world would he NOT answer you or not talk to you ?
> 
> Your crazy to think that Skyla ! Your one heckuva catch missy , and he knows it. He is probably too scared to say anything to you , lol.
> 
> Do him a favor and talk to him


Oh I'm talking to him  we email here and there, I haven't seen him since February.. But we email some..

I don't know.. I over think things too much and think of the worst.. I'm just worried I would scare him away if I came out and told him I liked him!
I'm sure he know (thanks to my lovely siblings :roll: ) but still..

He is shy.. And so am I.. So it makes things hard! Lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

SMB_GoatHerd said:


> Aweee! Tell him. It was funny today. I was in study hall with my best friend, and my band director came up to us, for he is the teacher for the study hall, and we were talking about our recent trip to Wildwood and about how some of my best friends FINALLY started dating. (they're adorable btw.) And we got to talking about the guy my best friend likes and how she wants to date him, but he still wants to "think about it." The band director then said that he had him the next two periods and he would try to convince him to ask her out officially. He is the most student involved teacher, I have ever met.


That's awesome! Sounds like a great teacher too!!


----------



## Trickyroo

Him being shy is all the more reason to talk to him more IMO.
I have a feeling that you have more "guts" them he does when it comes to talking about things. Some thing just tells me this 
I don't mean this as a bad thing on either of you of course , just that us ladies will ALWAYS be with stronger and bolder , its just the way it is


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

That's why I don't tell anyone who I like. Because my band director will get involved. He likes to get into people's relationships....


----------



## NubianFan

I am going to bed, before my stinkin cold gets any worse, night all.


----------



## Trickyroo

Aww , g'night Leslie , hope you feel better tomorrow


----------



## Trickyroo

Night guys , I'm done for the night  
Have a nice night everyone 
Oh , and , eh em , sweet dreams Skyla :stars:


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Guys, I just read this and thought you'd be interested. Even if you hate English. I know I do...  I think you'll enjoy. 
http://www.tickld.com/x/english-isnt-as-easy-as-you-think


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Trickyroo said:


> Him being shy is all the more reason to talk to him more IMO.
> I have a feeling that you have more "guts" them he does when it comes to talking about things. Some thing just tells me this
> I don't mean this as a bad thing on either of you of course , just that us ladies will ALWAYS be with stronger and bolder , its just the way it is


Yah, we do talk a bit via email, but I person we just kinda sit and listen to everyone else and laugh lol! We aren't big talkers 

Lol!  maybe, but I still am too chicken to come out and tell him I like him!

ROFL!!


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh that was neat ! Thanks for sharing that


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

SMB_GoatHerd said:


> Guys, I just read this and thought you'd be interested. Even if you hate English. I know I do...  I think you'll enjoy.
> http://www.tickld.com/x/english-isnt-as-easy-as-you-think


Oye vey! Lol!


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

I'm glad you guys liked that. I know I did. Makes you wonder why learning another language is so difficult. hahah!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ugh! Ok, so I had a reservation on this doe that I REALLY REALLY like.. But the breeder was being a major butt pain to deal with so I sucked it up and dropped my reservation/lost my $50... Well.. That doe kidded today.. 2 does and a buck... One of those does would have been mine  and that girl's udder is looking AWESOME! Too  :sigh: oh well... Nothing I can do about it now, and I won't be buying from that breeder again.. 

On the bright side, I saved myself $600(well.. $550.. Seeing where I was out the $50)  lol!


----------



## goathiker

Emzi00 said:


> Jill, I'm stealing Sydney, she's all mine. No cutting her into pieces, I get all of her. :greengrin:


 ...


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> Jill, I'm stealing Sydney, she's all mine. No cutting her into pieces, I get all of her. :greengrin:


Whoa whoa whoa, when did you start talking about cutting me up? We'll just have to figure out a shared custody schedule :eyeroll:  :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> ...


 :lol: :slapfloor:


----------



## nchen7

English is not my first language, and it is totally crazy. even though I'm a naturalized English speaker, the rules and words still annoy me (e.g. envelope and enveloped are pronounced as if they're two different words....i mean..WHY???)

Skyla (and Leslie), at some point you're going to have to make the move. men are chickens. you don't want to play relationship chicken...no one wins in that game!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> Whoa whoa whoa, when did you start talking about cutting me up? We'll just have to figure out a shared custody schedule :eyeroll:  :lol:


Oh you missed it! A while back they were all fighting over who got you and then started cutting you up in thirds and more... Was quite interesting... :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nchen7 said:


> Skyla (and Leslie), at some point you're going to have to make the move. men are chickens. you don't want to play relationship chicken...no one wins in that game!


Maybe so... But I'm not ready to say something... So I suppose I'll just wait and hope until then  lol


----------



## nchen7

sigh. well, if he hits you and runs away (proverbially...like in grade school recess), then you HAVE to say something.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:lol: Yes ma'am!  :laugh:

The way I figure it is I don't really want to just date someone.. I want to date someone that I would want to marry, and start dating when I'm about ready to get married... And I'm not ready for that yet.. 
So, when the time is right, God will bring it all in and work it out.


----------



## nchen7

also very true! don't want to push it, but I don't want to see you miss an opportunity with a great guy. great guys are few and far between out there....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

They are... But I know God will bring me the right guy for me, and if it's not Mr. YouKnowWho, then it's someone better... And I don't want to date a bunch of people.. Hopefully, just one


----------



## nchen7

yea....dating sucks. I didn't date much. one jerk, a couple of randoms, then my current bf. I have friends who date a lot. it's kind of sad what's out there.......


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah.. It is...


----------



## nchen7

it's ok.....there are lots of people who don't date a lot, so it's all good! 

how are the girls today? have anymore spilled milk on you?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I don't know yet.. Haven't gone out yet lol!! 
Oh, Ellie can't kick the milk over anymore.. Her feet get tied down... Its all I could do to keep her from kicking!


----------



## nchen7

LOL! poor Ellie! at least you don't have to wear milk anymore.....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah.. But that's how it is until she learns to be good! 

Well.. Should head out now


----------



## nchen7

have a great day Skyla!

I have to try to gather the kidding area items today (a couple pallets, tarp and ag lime). hopefully i'll get at least one of the three things I need......


----------



## Trickyroo

Hi guys 
Hey Skyla , there is a guy out there for you feeling exactly the same way , so don't worry about that  When the time is right , it will all fall into place , i just know it 
Your a very special lady , just want you to know that 

Ok , enough of this , back to our regularly scheduled program……..
So , Miss Ellie doesn't like being "made" to do things that aren't on her list of things to do , eh ? Shame 

She'll come around , she'll figure out she isn't the boss then milking will become second nature to her  

Im sorry about the doeling you passed up on  But it just wasn't meant to be honey , there is a better one out there for you !
Save your money , one will come along and you will be so happy you passed on the other one. Shame about the money , but nothing you can do about it like you said. You have the right attitude , no sense getting yourself in a fluff about it  I should take lessons from you


----------



## Trickyroo

Hope you find all the items on your kidding list Ni 
Wow , that time went by quickly ! We will all be waiting along with you for those kids to arrive  How exciting ! Yay , more babies to ohhhh and ahhhh over


----------



## goatlady1314

I have about 15 more to kid!!


----------



## Scottyhorse

I need to upload some pictures of Betty today. Everyone should guess how many kids she has. I am guessing at least 3-4, but 5 wouldn't surprise me. She is a little over 2 months bred and is looking huge!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Anyone want to see some of my bottle babies? I think the world can handle the cuteness now


----------



## COgoatLover25

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Anyone want to see some of my bottle babies? I think the world can handle the cuteness now


Ok, show us the cuteness!!! So we can ooooooo and ahhhhh :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I warn you, they aren't what you think!


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

What's been going on since I was last on TGS?

I had Honey Bun ultrasounded on Saturday and she has 0 kids! :-(  I'll have to talk to her AND her husband. ;-)

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

See


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'm headed over to your house right now Lacie!!!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: They are finally, and sadly, going to their new homes this weekend  I tell ya, 10 puppies from birth till 8 weeks, they feel like family! My babies


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Sooo cute! When you said "They're not what you think", I was guessing they were puppies. ;-) Very cute!

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## nchen7

Thanks Laura! I'm excited for ba babies too! So far I only found the tarp.... Have bf's truck so we can pick up the 2 pallets I need. 

Lacie, those things are WAY TOO CUTE!!!!! I want to stuff my face into those EARS!!!!!!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> See


OMG! You're right! They're cuter than I thought! Haha, is there anything you DON'T breed Lacie????? :lol:


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Lindsey!!! I'll meet you at the Ban thread. ;-)

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ni, you could use their ears as a blanket when they get a bit bigger :lol: Multi purpose 

You can actually gently tie their ears in a knot too, not quite a bow though :chin:


----------



## NubianFan

I want one of the black and tan ones......


----------



## nchen7

Omg. I want one. NOW!!!!!! The bf says there shouldn't ever be this much cuteness in one being! What breed are they?


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

They look like Hounds! 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## NubianFan

Let me see if I get this right, Majestic Tree Hounds.


----------



## nchen7

My favourite is the one on the far right in the first 2 pictures. She looks most chill. I like chill dogs...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

nchen7 said:


> Omg. I want one. NOW!!!!!! The bf says there shouldn't ever be this much cuteness in one being! What breed are they?


A hound breed of course! :lol: Technically the breed would be called Majestic Tree Hounds, but they are Bloodhound, Blue Tick cross.


----------



## NubianFan

Ha!!! I was right!:leap: I FINALLY remembered their name!!


----------



## nchen7

I don't typically like hounds (the braying and sniffing). Dog sat a beagle cross. Didn't like him much. But those ears.....hard to resist!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, once the other pictures upload to the computer, I'll show ya'll what they looked like the day they were born  Where it all began


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

nchen7 said:


> I don't typically like hounds (the braying and sniffing). Dog sat a beagle cross. Didn't like him much. But those ears.....hard to resist!


I love the baying!  And they already track pretty darn well. As soon as they were on their feet, they were tracking the house cat! :lol:
My only qualm with the breed is when you get a slinger (drool string) to the face!  :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

I feel terrible... I came home from work at noon. I tried I really did....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Some newborn pics (all ten weren't in the pics because she was still having them)


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

So cute!!!  Do you have a picture of their mom?

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Just a baby pic of momma


----------



## NubianFan

:doh:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> :doh:


What happened?


----------



## Emzi00

I recognize some of those baby pictures. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> I recognize some of those baby pictures. :lol:


No you don't :shades:  shhh! They weren't ready then!


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Very cute mama! 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> No you don't :shades:  shhh! They weren't ready then!


:slapfloor: I doubt they were ready now!


----------



## nchen7

Lacie, I'm glad I don't live closer to you. I'd probably end up spending a fortune on all your pretty animals!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

nchen7 said:


> Lacie, I'm glad I don't live closer to you. I'd probably end up spending a fortune on all your pretty animals!


:ROFL: That's why I'm glad I'm not very close to everyone! :slapfloor:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm so starving.... *dies*


----------



## Emzi00

Want some Eis? I don't want it...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Want some Eis? I don't want it...


That's soooo not going to cut it! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'll just go eat.... let's see what we have..... an egg....


----------



## nchen7

Oatmeal??? :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> That's soooo not going to cut it! :lol:


Pizza rolls then...? :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

What is Eis?


----------



## Emzi00

Ice cream..


----------



## NubianFan

That'd be yummy if everything cold didn't send me into a coughing fit... I need egg drop soup.... Make me some with your egg Lacie, You should feel sorry for the poor sickie paranoid, middle of the night bare footed goat checker......


----------



## Emzi00

So I got asked to the dance/dinner thing the school is putting on for our grade...


----------



## nchen7

Oooooooo!!!! Are you going to gooo?


----------



## NubianFan

Well of course she is.... she better


----------



## Emzi00

Yess....


----------



## NubianFan

Right after you help Lacie make my egg drop soup......


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> Well of course she is.... she better


Now that you said that, I might have to rethink that..   No, I'm going. Was kinda surprised he asked me though.


----------



## NubianFan

Just don't forget the egg drop soup, in either case....


----------



## nchen7

Oooooooooooooo!!!!!!!


----------



## NubianFan

is this honey pot or another contender?


----------



## nchen7

I love an egg drop soup! I have a super easy recipe...


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie's the better cook, she can make it.


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> is this honey pot or another contender?


He's more like poison ivy now... but, another contender.


----------



## Scottyhorse

That's great Emma  Hopefully this guy will be better :hug:


----------



## NubianFan

Emzi00 said:


> Lacie's the better cook, she can make it.


Yes but she needs you to stalk her while she does it. You have to watch her every move and figure out exactly what she is doing. Otherwise she will feel like no one is watching her and that will feel odd and she will be off her game and make my soup too chunky.....


----------



## Emzi00

Thanks Sydney :hug: I don't know if it'll ever be anything more than this dance, but he's one of my really good friends so I'd be fine with that.


----------



## NubianFan

Emzi00 said:


> He's more like poison ivy now... but, another contender.


awwww so he has returned to his previous vinegar pot ways.... that is okay...Just throw some baking soda and let him boil himself away.


----------



## NubianFan

However I fear Lacie has starved to death...:shocked: apparently there wasn't any eggs in her house after all, or any horses.... (sorry, sorry, I just had to)


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> Yes but she needs you to stalk her while she does it. You have to watch her every move and figure out exactly what she is doing. Otherwise she will feel like no one is watching her and that will feel odd and she will be off her game and make my soup too chunky.....


Don't I stalk her enough already..? :slapfloor: I mean, I have her number memorized for Pete's sake!


----------



## NubianFan

Exactly!!!! so if you AREN'T stalking her while she makes my egg drop soup all you know what will break loose, because she won't know what is wrong. She will just know something is not quite right.


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> awwww so he has returned to his previous vinegar pot ways.... that is okay...Just throw some baking soda and let him boil himself away.


He could do a heck of a lot more than boil himself, and I'd be darn fine with it! That stupid, lying, son of a....


----------



## NubianFan

I think it might possibly be dangerous to let me have cold meds....


----------



## Emzi00

And why is that?


----------



## NubianFan

because I am super silly right now


----------



## NubianFan

I just accidentally dumped out an entire box of bandages on the floor... nice...


----------



## nchen7

Leslie, super easy egg drop soup:

Take a can of cream of corn (not the stuff with real cream). Put in pot. Fill empty tin 1/2 full to full full of water (depending on how runny you like it). Put in pot, put pot on stove to heat up. Beat 2 eggs in a bowl, and finely chop a green onion (and cilantro if you're not feeding this to me or your daughter). When pot is boiling, drop eggs in and stir. When cooked, turn off heat. Throw in green onions, and add salt to taste. You can add some chicken too if you want.


----------



## Emzi00

Well those wouldn't help then :lol:


----------



## nchen7

Leslie, I think you need a nap.....


----------



## NubianFan

That is interesting Ni, I never heard of putting corn in egg drop soup. My mom and daughter can both make it, I make scrambled eggs in water when I try.


----------



## Emzi00

Oh, Sydney, you're Gorgeous.


----------



## nchen7

That's how we did it when I was a kid. There's likely different kinds of egg drop soups. But this is super easy and tasty


----------



## NubianFan

nchen7 said:


> Leslie, I think you need a nap.....


LOL is that like being put in a time out?

Actually I agree with you, but I can't breathe well enough to sleep.

Oh and my daughter won't allow me to have Claritin D anymore, she says "those make you fly around the room mom" I am super sensitive to medications. I take half the dose of these cold meds that an adult is supposed to take and they still bumfuzzled me.


----------



## NubianFan

I am laying in my bed with my laptop. That is as close to a nap as I can get apparently.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I is back!  I made bacon and eggs sandwiches, made with beef bacon. It was alright, pork bacon is much better though


----------



## nchen7

If you stack enough pillows and towels to keep you at a 45 degree angle from you lower back to head (head being highest point), it should be enough to keep your nose clear. 

I suggest naps to anyone who's under the weather. 

Speaking of naps...my bf is napping and I'm bored. Gonna have to wake him up so we can go home and do animal stuff


----------



## NubianFan

good luck Ni! and thanks for the egg drop soup recipe I will have to try it.


----------



## Emzi00

Turkey bacon shouldn't even be a thing...


----------



## NubianFan

I've never heard of beef bacon...


----------



## NubianFan

I really do think I am going to try to get up and make me some soup and possibly take a hot bath or shower and see if I can steam my sinuses open. Y;all have fun.


----------



## nchen7

I've had good turkey bacon. But it was more turkey terrine, sliced like bacon... It was tasty. But no bacon substitute!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, it wasn't that great. Just cuts of beef, that they smoked. Meh.


----------



## NubianFan

I like some turkey bacon too, but again I don't really think of it as bacon, just another choice for breakfast.


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Meh.


You make that noise too? :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

I found a pkg bear creek broccoli cheese soup mix so that is what I am making, I seriously contemplated ramen noodles for a moment.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yes 

So, I still haven't decided how I got a slash through my hoodie in the middle of the night, it looks like a knife slash.... :chin: onder:


----------



## NubianFan

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Yes
> 
> So, I still haven't decided how I got a slash through my hoodie in the middle of the night, it looks like a knife slash.... :chin: onder:


Have you been sleep stabbing again Lacie?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hmmm, it's possible, maybe sleep assassinating :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Sometimes I am glad you are waaaaayyyyyy over in California....
I wouldn't want to be mistaken for a Dale or something deep in the night.....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sheesh, now some vet lady wants Babette's buck. Ugghh! I never get along with them :eyeroll:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> Sometimes I am glad you are waaaaayyyyyy over in California....
> I wouldn't want to be mistaken for a Dale or something deep in the night.....


Oh, don't worry about that, you could never be mistaken for him! :lol: And thinking about it the other day, I would actually fit the bill for an executioner :ROFL:


----------



## Scottyhorse

One of the cats got an abscess the other day, all infected and filled with puss and super stinky. I had to hold him down while my mom drained and cleaned it. A couple weeks ago the same cat sliced one of his toe pads open and that got infected, too!!


----------



## fishin816

The puppies are now officially named the Troublesome Terrorists. It is their misson to explore EVERY INCH of the pasture, as well as swim in the pond from every direction possible, and wallow in every mud hole they come across… and chase every baby goat that they come across.… and annoy every older dog in their range… 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

Well, that's what puppies are. Extremely annoying! I thought you were only getting one?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Trickyroo said:


> Hi guys
> Hey Skyla , there is a guy out there for you feeling exactly the same way , so don't worry about that  When the time is right , it will all fall into place , i just know it
> Your a very special lady , just want you to know that
> 
> Ok , enough of this , back to our regularly scheduled program&#8230;&#8230;..
> So , Miss Ellie doesn't like being "made" to do things that aren't on her list of things to do , eh ? Shame
> 
> She'll come around , she'll figure out she isn't the boss then milking will become second nature to her
> 
> Im sorry about the doeling you passed up on  But it just wasn't meant to be honey , there is a better one out there for you !
> Save your money , one will come along and you will be so happy you passed on the other one. Shame about the money , but nothing you can do about it like you said. You have the right attitude , no sense getting yourself in a fluff about it  I should take lessons from you


Thanks Laura :hug: I know, and I'm in no rush, so it will all play out in it's own time 

LOL! Yah, she is a naughty girl! She doesn't like being led either.. She lays down and screams :roll: she should be fun to show! 

I sure hope so! I'm hoping once her kid leaves she will mellow out 

Yah.. It's a bummer.. And I'm kicking myself.. But, I really rather not deal with the breeder.. More trouble then it's work.. And I think I know who is getting one of the does, so I can always get one out of that kid in the future 

Awe, thanks 

So on a side note.. Got my entry forms in for New Boston and Sunny Sisters shows!  my dad won't let me go to the VT show :mecry: but I have two to go to... So better then nothing.. I guess.. :/


----------



## fishin816

Scottyhorse said:


> Well, that's what puppies are. Extremely annoying! I thought you were only getting one?


SO DID I! But my parents told me I was getting two when we got there!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

the Troublesome Terrorists have taken a swim&#8230;

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

oh gosh they are nasty! :lol:


----------



## fishin816

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Hey all just now got on here today and so may replies!!!!!:x


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Hey guys! :wave:


----------



## goatlady1314

Hey emma


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey  :wave:


----------



## Emzi00

Hey Skyla!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hello Skyla, Emma, and Chaney 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Hey Lindsey !! :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Someone remembers my name at least ...


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Y wouldn't I know your name :lol: ??? We tight girl!!


----------



## fishin816

Hi people… I am buck shopping again for bucks that I really don't need… 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

WE ARE CAE AND JOHNES NEGATIVE!!!!!!! WAAAHOOOO!!!!! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Ok so nobody said hey back to me!!! I feel special!!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Hey mal!!!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> WE ARE CAE AND JOHNES NEGATIVE!!!!!!! WAAAHOOOO!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Yay!! Woot Woot! 

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Emzi00

fishin816 said:


> WE ARE CAE AND JOHNES NEGATIVE!!!!!!! WAAAHOOOO!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I'm CAE, Johnes, _and_ CL negative.  But really, that's awesome!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> I'm CAE, Johnes, _and_ CL negative.  But really, that's awesome!!


So am I !!!

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## fishin816

We will probably send the CL test to WADDL. Do I need to test the bucks for CAE? They all come from CAE negative herds… 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

fishin816 said:


> We will probably send the CL test to WADDL. Do I need to test the bucks for CAE? They all come from CAE negative herds&#8230;
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I would, just to know. Although I don't believe CAE works like an STD, so it's really up to you. I just want to know what's on my property, so I can cull accordingly.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^ agreed 
I tested mine even though they came from tested herds.


----------



## fishin816

Okay I probably will. I guess I will just send it into WADDL… 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Hey y'all! Long day... So I'm going to bed! :lol: night peeps!  I had a bunch of stuff to say but i forgot it... Oops...:/


----------



## COgoatLover25

Not very active on here today hehe 
This is not a very good pic , but what does everybody think of Pep? 
View attachment 67138


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## kccjer

I like


----------



## COgoatLover25

Thanks Carmen  he might be for sale this fall 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## fishin816

I personally dont like her… back legs are posty… 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

HE. I would not buy him for a herd sire… 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

Cade not blasting you at all just curious, how can you tell the back legs are posty by that pic with him s-t-r-e-t-c-h-i-n-g like that. I can't tell anything from that pic about the back legs really.


----------



## NubianFan

ohhhhhhhh Niiiiiiiii I snuggled with babies a while ago when I got home from the doctor. I even got to put my face in their velvety fur and smoosh them up against me good.....:mrgreen:


----------



## fishin816

NubianFan said:


> Cade not blasting you at all just curious, how can you tell the back legs are posty by that pic with him s-t-r-e-t-c-h-i-n-g like that. I can't tell anything from that pic about the back legs really.


True true&#8230; They just look posty to me&#8230;

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

I don't think he'd look as nice if he were set up correctly. He's young yet.


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Well, today was an _interesting day..._


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> HE. I would not buy him for a herd sire&#8230;
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Granted he is a little posts and that's why he is wethered  I'm not as ignorant as you guys think I am 

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## NubianFan

well honestly if he is wethered the only thing that conformation matters for it just functionality and health. He obviously won't be passing on his genetics.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Yeah, plus their mom is an FF so it didn't make any sense to keep him a buck


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## fishin816

I didn't know he was wethered!!!!!! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

Does anyone else play Flappy Bird? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

Lindsey!!!! I sent you a PM! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

I play Flappy bird and it's annoying!!!


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## fishin816

What is your high score? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> Lindsey!!!! I sent you a PM!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I kno , I just saw 

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## NubianFan

here can be my boys LOL


__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/175781191678051683/


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> What is your high score?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


76 

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## fishin816

You are so mean to me Lindsey!!!! Mine is 70!!!! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

Leslie I'm jealous!!! I bet you felt better after smooshing your face into fluffy goat babies!!! don't they smell just heavenly???


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> You are so mean to me Lindsey!!!! Mine is 70!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


:lol: And you probably thought you were going to wow us all huh?


----------



## fishin816

Maybe… (cry cry sniffle sniffle) 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

try, try again Cade :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

I've played it on my friends' phones... I rarely get over 3, usually 0 or 1. :lol: My high was like 10.


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Look on the bright side, Cade! I was at 36. Then got mad. Then deleted it. Then cried. Then I got over it. And now I'm addicted to 2048.


----------



## NubianFan

Ni I don't know!!! I can't smell anything. The sure feel so velvety though and when one throws his head back so he can touch your face and makes a little murmur noise you are hooked...


----------



## fishin816

2048?!?!?!? are you obsessed?!?!?


----------



## fishin816

Now my high score is 72


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

My high score is 89!!!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Good for you 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Sry ment 80!!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Two saddles, two bridles, two pairs of boots, and a show halter cleaned, show clothes assembled, and the saddle pads need cleaned yet. I'm going to kick butt at the meet Saturday.


----------



## goatygirl

You win that thing girl!


----------



## nchen7

NubianFan said:


> Ni I don't know!!! I can't smell anything. The sure feel so velvety though and when one throws his head back so he can touch your face and makes a little murmur noise you are hooked...


awwww!!! another reason to kick your infection to the curb! yes...those babies are addicting. i can't wait for my girls pop


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Woot woot!! Go Emma!


----------



## nchen7

yay Emma!! you're gonna do great Saturday!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I can't wait for my girls to have their babies either!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Go EMMA!!!


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

fishin816 said:


> 2048?!?!?!? are you obsessed?!?!?


2048 is a different game, Cade.  Not my score. Hahah. Come on.. get with the program!!! :ROFL:


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Haha wht game is tht??


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Thanks guys! 

Hey Sydney, you're Gorgeous. 

Alright, night y'all.


----------



## Trickyroo

GO EMMA :hi5::leap:


----------



## fishin816

SMB_GoatHerd said:


> 2048 is a different game, Cade.  Not my score. Hahah. Come on.. get with the program!!! :ROFL:


Oooohhhhh&#8230; well&#8230; I do need to get with the program&#8230; ROFL!!!!!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha!! At least know what your selling! That's a Jacob Sheep skull! Not a goat skull!

http://nh.craigslist.org/clt/4416527915.html


----------



## goatlady1314

:lol: that's crazy!!


----------



## Mcclan3

I didn't want to start an entire thread about this, but it gave me a good chuckle so I'm sharing what just happened to me  


I was seriously just in the middle of typing an email to ADGA about something that should have come in weeks ago but hasn't, when the mailman dropped the package off on my porch. Guess I should have started that email sooner! :roll:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Mcclan3 said:


> I didn't want to start an entire thread about this, but it gave me a good chuckle so I'm sharing what just happened to me
> 
> I was seriously just in the middle of typing an email to ADGA about something that should have come in weeks ago but hasn't, when the mailman dropped the package off on my porch. Guess I should have started that email sooner! :roll:


:lol: I've done the same thing! haha


----------



## Emzi00

Well shoot, I have to babysit tonight. Guess I have three hours to figure out what kids like to do.. :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

how old are they Emma?


----------



## Emzi00

No clue! One's a few years old, the other a couple years older.


----------



## NubianFan

cartoons, coloring books, sit in the floor and play with them with their toys, make a craft with them if you can like macaroni necklace or something cheap and non dangerous. If the one is only a couple years old nix that choking hazard. Read them stories.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Leslie's no fun! Dangerous is what kids love! :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Well what I will do with my kid and what I would do with someone else's I was watching is two different things. In fact I won't baby sit. I have had people ask me and I am like "you know, I just don't want to be responsible for your child, that way it won't ruin our friendship if you think I did something wrong" This is a child who has a tendency to swallow things that shouldn't be swallowed and end up in the er getting xrays to see if she really swallowed it or just pretended to then spit it out.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Totally understand that! When my 2nd daughter was like 6-7 months old, my friend picked her up and was going to "demonstrate" how to teach her how to swim... well.... she picked her up, blew in her face, and threw her in the pool!  I just about had a heart attack! "What the heck are you doing?!!" she saw it on tv.... :doh:


----------



## Emzi00

You know Lacie, you have the funniest stories. :lol: probably wasn't very fun at the time, but now..


----------



## NubianFan

I probably would have been in handcuffs and had one less living friend.... sheesh!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> You know Lacie, you have the funniest stories. :lol: probably wasn't very fun at the time, but now..


Lol, there was nothing funny about it then, but now, I can kind of laugh at it.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> I probably would have been in handcuffs and had one less living friend.... sheesh!


Yeah, she moved to New Mexico... :chin: I still talk to her though :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

I am really like momma bear with my kid. I can get kinda scary. But she is the most precious thing in my life so nobody better mess with her. 
I used to be terrified of her falling in a ditch or something and drowning, I had nightmares about it and me diving and diving trying to find her and not being able to feel her or see her because the water was murky. Yeah that wouldn't have went over well with me at all.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So I found this... not so well taken care of, heifer, on CL. The ad says she is about a year old, but it's one of those pictures that the camera puts a date on.... it's dated from 2002... :think:


----------



## NubianFan

well I had a camera that date stamped and it had the wrong date for a long time. So all those pictures taken at that time say 1994 even though they were taken after 2001 because they were of my daughter and she was born in 2001


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That could be it then. Either way, I think I'll pass, she looks really sick and skinny, and is about the size of a 3, maybe 4 month old calf. They want $500.


----------



## goathiker

Guess they never heard of dairy calf starter huh?


----------



## NubianFan

They say make an offer, I guess if you want to feed her up you could offer less. She does look sick and sad though, poor thing.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I was planning on getting 2 more shorthorn heifers from Stuart and Emily this year, and I was going to to try a lambar feeding system with them, see how that turns out. I love baby cows


----------



## Emzi00

I hate cows.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I had a dream the other night that Annabelle tried to kill me.... don't know if it was calving time in that dream though :lol: Mean momma cows aren't too fun :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> I hate cows.


You hate everything except Alpines Emma!! : :lol:

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## NubianFan

I kind of hate cows too. I mean in theory I like them. In reality I hate them. We raised cattle until I was about 15 and I'll be honest I was never so glad to see anything go when dad finally sold our entire herd. I love the baby calves. And I liked them alright as individuals but a herd of cattle is a pain in the derriere. Always something to be done with them all the time and they are so dumb and get into so much trouble....


----------



## COgoatLover25

You don't like cows either!!!  you guys disappoint me!! :lol: jk, I think they're cute but I like goats better 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well! :lol: When I had to sell my herd years back, it was a very sad time! I was happy to get back into it. After these next two heifers, that'll be all I'd like to deal with  4 milkers are enough for me. Maybe I finally won't have a shortage ever again! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

COgoatLover25 said:


> You don't like cows either!!!  you guys disappoint me!! :lol: jk, I think they're cute but I like goats better
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


Did you not hear the story about when that cow farted right in my face? Yeah, I don't do cows.... I'll tip them for you though.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

If the three shorthorn girls milk exactly like their mothers, I'll be getting 100-120lbs of milk a day from them, which translates to 12.5 to 15 gallons a day from each cow so 37.5-45 gallons a day, plus Annabelle, who had a Holstein mom that milked the same, so between 4 cows, 50-60 gallons a day, and the goats.
My pigs will be so fat! :ROFL:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> Did you not hear the story about when that cow farted right in my face? Yeah, I don't do cows.... I'll tip them for you though.


:lol: what were you doing back there anyways ???? Haha

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Emzi00

COgoatLover25 said:


> :lol: what were you doing back there anyways ???? Haha
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


It was by the fence, I was looking at the calf, boom. Things happen.


----------



## COgoatLover25

:lol: maybe you can tell the kids that story ! 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Emzi00

Hey Lacie, did you know this guy?
http://adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=A000627211


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I know of him, never seen him though. Sky Pilot was cool though


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Quiet tonight. Isn't it?


----------



## COgoatLover25

Yeah, just a little :lol:


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Hahah. So, I hate fruit on my ice cream. So here I am. Eating vanilla ice cream with raspberries on it.... While my dad vacuums stinkbugs...


----------



## Trickyroo

Emzi00 said:


> Did you not hear the story about when that cow farted right in my face? Yeah, I don't do cows.... I'll tip them for you though.


:ROFL::ROFL::ROFL: Poor Emma :greengrin:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hi all 
Night all lol! :lol:

Been a busy day here.. Now I'm ready for bed! I'll talk to y'all tomorrow night, when I get home from work :wave:


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Ok about the babysitting kids love to go outside and swing and if you hav a trampoline they can play on would be awesome especially if it has those protectors!! and kids love to play hide and seek and make tents and be swung around by the arms with!! and they love to dance and that should wear them out for a lil bit and put on Peppa pig!! oh my gosh kids love that show.... My 3 year old niece was dancing while her mom was watching a grown up show then she changed the channel to Peppa pig and instantly my niece quit dancing and walked up to the tv and was magnetized!!!:') haha


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Oh and sry I haven't been on here lately I got a job and it wears me out and I don't hav a lot of me time anymore!! but it only lasts a month so phew!!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

On my way to my first particiapting goat show!!!!! Dylan, Lil Joe, Magic, and Zeroe! Cannot wait to see what Dylan does! 6hrs!!!!! Ouch! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Congrats hope u do good!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Mcclan3

Good luck Cade!


----------



## fishin816

Been driving for an hour now… the goats are not pleased with all this… very stormy and rainy. They are safe in the camper shell though, just scared. Tri-Capra Dairy Show!!! Here we come!!!!!! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Poor goats!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo

Good luck Cade ! Have fun


----------



## Trickyroo

Drive safely ! They will be fine , they're sleeping while your driving


----------



## fishin816

They are doing everything BUT sleeping! Lol! They are all eating right now… that makes me feel better… 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Tht is wht my goats do!! and their eyes get real big!!!:O


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo

That's good  Sleeping and eating are the two of the bestest things in the world , lol.


----------



## fishin816

Trickyroo said:


> That's good  Sleeping and eating are the two of the bestest things in the world , lol.


They are right

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Trickyroo said:


> That's good  Sleeping and eating are the two of the bestest things in the world , lol.


Agreed!!!!

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hope you do well Cade!  :hi5::thumbup:


----------



## fishin816

I am going nuts in here! 2 hrs and 40 mins!!!!!!! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

Glad I am on the road though! Tornado warnings back home! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

Knock 'em dead Emma and Cade!!!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Tht is crazy!!:O u abondoned ur herd wht if u go bak and there all dead!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

I think he has got them all with him on the way to the show in the back of a camper shell.


----------



## Emzi00

I. Am. So. Tired. I hate long days. Night guys.

Oh, Sydney, you're Gorgeous.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Haha really??:l


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Guys, I am exhausted. This week has kicked my butt.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> I. Am. So. Tired. I hate long days. Night guys.
> 
> Oh, Sydney, you're Gorgeous.


Night Emma


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Same here!!!:l working at that strawberry farm literally makes my body ache afterwards!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Emma


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, I have officially replicated rice-a-roni


----------



## goatlady1314

Whats that lacie?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It's just rice that you brown then add water and a seasoning packet, like macaroni from a box.
I made my own today, and it turned out exactly like the kind from the box.


----------



## sassykat6181

We always make home made rice pilaf. Rice is too easy to make from a box


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

We were starving and oatmeal just didn't sound appealing :lol: I even made it with white rice and it was still great. 

I took a little more than 1lb of white rice, browned it in butter, poured in a can of beef broth, added 5 chicken bouillon cubes, and incrementally added water until it was soft, and because I'm weird and I like "creamy" rice I guess you would call it, I add a bit of milk at the end  I think that little bit of milk to make it creamy, makes it more filling too :lol:


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Oooh also butter makes it creamy and good!!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I clipped Hallie today  I just couldn't wait any more!! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Looking good  Did you clip her face too? Looks kinda funny since her face is a different color that the rest of her :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Supposed to be 98* on Wednesday! :wahoo: :stars: :leap: :dance: I can finally ditch my criminal coat :greengrin:


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

It's warm but raining here!!!:/


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

9th place for Magic (dead LAST). I knew she was gonna get crushed because there were so many good junior does. Then she got 8th under the AGS ring… over a really nice doe! The judges said she needed more body capacity… Lil Joe got two first place… the judges said he was strong on the topline and smoothly blended from the withers to pins. The AGS judge REALLY liked him! Dylan got 5th place in the ADGA ring… because he again, lacks in body capacity. Only reason being, he was competing against two year olds that were beefed up on grain. I should be able to get him beefier with lots of alfalfa pellets. Then he got 4th in the AGS ring… The judge switched Dayre (his half brother) and him around at the last second. Because Dylan had more depth than Dayre. And I brought home a monster with me! Fall Creek PT Ginger! Her half sister got BEST DOE IN SHOW today! So excited to have a half sister! Good first show… 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Well, sorry bout Magic getting last but sounds like Lil Joe did great ! :thumbup: did you have fun?


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## fishin816

COgoatLover25 said:


> Well, sorry bout Magic getting last but sounds like Lil Joe did great ! :thumbup: did you have fun?
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


I knew when I got there Magic was getting destroyed. There were a lot of really nice does! I think Dylan would have placed higher if he was beefed up more!! Time for lots of alfalfa pellets.&#8230;

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo

:GAAH: Baby Hal is naked


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Cade, I hate to break it to you but, alfalfa pellets are not going to give him the capacity they are looking for. It's genetic


----------



## Trickyroo

Nice going Cade :hi5::thumb:


----------



## fishin816

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Cade, I hate to break it to you but, alfalfa pellets are not going to give him the capacity they are looking for. It's genetic


Beefing him up&#8230;

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

fishin816 said:


> Beefing him up&#8230;
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


You know me, I am gonna have to try it

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

What do you guys think of this ND doe?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Looking good  Did you clip her face too? Looks kinda funny since her face is a different color that the rest of her :lol:


Yes I did.. It's just the rest of her body had such thick fur the sun didn't get to it 
But it does look funny lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Trickyroo said:


> :GAAH: Baby Hal is naked


Haha!! She is! 
She doesn't like it either! She was sure to let me know!


----------



## COgoatLover25

COgoatLover25 said:


> What do you guys think of this ND doe?


Anyone????


----------



## fishin816

COgoatLover25 said:


> Anyone????


Ehhhhhh&#8230;

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> Ehhhhhh&#8230;
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Give me the rundown Cade! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

COgoatLover25 said:


> What do you guys think of this ND doe?


She's pretty  things I like and don't like..


----------



## COgoatLover25

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> She's pretty  things I like and don't like..


Yeah, I don't care for her much but I like her grandam


----------



## Emzi00

Another long day today, kinda thinking about waiting to tell y'all about how awesome I did until tomorrow.  No, I'll be nice. 

Overall our team took first in our division, and got the sportsmanship award. I got fourth in reining (on a very much not a reining horse), sixth in English bareback, seventh in two man relay (on a 20 year old pleasure horse, looky there  practiced that five times, an hour before and that's all the practice I had), eighth in huntseat equitation, and an honorable mention in western bareback. I jiffed up my western classes, I ran him and got him hyped up beforehand and didn't give him a chance to settle down. :lol:

In the huntseat eq class, in my split, a kid got thrown off and broke some ribs, was swelled and bruised up really bad, so all the horses had to go back to their stalls while an ambulance came... It was terrifying, he was screaming bloody murder... he got thrown into the fence, no one saw him move after he got thrown. Really hope he's okay.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Congrats Emma!!  sounds like you did good!

Oh wow... Hope that kid is ok!


----------



## goathiker

Watching an empty chat room all by myself...Boring


----------



## Trickyroo

Id stick around but Im cleaning and doing things before i bring my Mom here tomorrow  Cant wait , i love when I get to see her and she comes here. She loves to see all the animals and hasn't seen the babies yet  And its going to be a really nice day weather wise , so she can be outdoors and not be cold finally , lol. I want to wash my kitchen floor since all the dogs are sleeping and so is Bob , lol. I will only have the cats to shoo away , so nighttime is the best time to do anything 
IMO  I seem to have more energy ( sometimes ) to get it all done.

Hope ya'll have a Happy Mother's Day :grouphug:


----------



## Trickyroo

Nice going Emma :hugs: That's awesome :wahoo:
Hope that kid is OK , how scary !


----------



## nchen7

Good job Emma and Cade!

Boy I'm beat! Co-hosted a yoga/food thing tonight. Now watching some tv and catching up on TGS. Sooo tired!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Anyone seen the new amazing Spider-Man??


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## sydneyjd

If you guys are really serious about chatting,go here.http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f187/web-chat-166918/ Thanks!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Morning all  

Happy Mother's Day!!


----------



## sassykat6181

Happy Mother's Day fellow mommies!!!!

Just had breakfast in bed 

Time to get dressed and go feed the critters


----------



## goathiker

Ha, happy mothers day at 5:00 in the morning. Might be time to go to bed huh?


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians

Happy Mothers Day


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Happy Mother's Day to all the amazing persons out there ! 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Trickyroo

:rose::rose::rose::rose::rose: Happy Mother's Day :rose::rose::rose::rose::rose:
:sun::sun::sun::sun::cart::cart::cart::cart::cart::cart::cart::sun::sun::sun::sun:


----------



## nchen7

hope all the mommies (animal and human) had a great day!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I got Promise and Puffy clipped  
I'll get some pics later.. Once some more shade covers my 'work area' I'll do Ellie and possibly Brook


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ellie is done... My back is killin me now... Man she's a monster! LOL! I'm gonna do Brook later today and then I'll do the boys on Tuesday


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

I'm so excited to get my buck clipped. Just praying I don't screw it up...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Got some pics of everyone  well.. Not Brook.. She was pretty mad after and my back was killing me by the time I was done with her.. I'll post them in a bit 

Now I just have the boys(I'll do them Tuesday..) and Jubilee  (waiting till we get her tattooed to clip her..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Promise


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

New ones of Baby Hal


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Puffy


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

And the beast Ellie! LOL!


----------



## Emzi00

Hate to say it, but I like the earless ones best..


----------



## nchen7

pretty girls! good job clipping Skyla!! you deserve a hot bath with Epsom salts (helps with the ache)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL Emma! 

Thanks Ni 
That sounds nice! I wish I thought of that before I took my shower LOL! 
I'll just rest up with a heating pad after I milk


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Well. I got Hallifer clipped. I clipped him like a wether because I decided a few things. 1. He was really matted for some reason. 2. He had a LOT of hair. 3. I actually wanted to know what he looked like. 4. I know I'm not going to be showing within the next few months. and 5. He'll grow out so I can give him a nice show clipping. At least he can be cool now. I'll post a picture soon.


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Here's Hallifer. The first being the first day he was home, followed by 3 weeks ago, to today. He had a bunch of fluff.


----------



## nchen7

my goodness! he's the one with the super soft kind of cashmere-y fluff?


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

It felt like it! But he has no sort of fiber goat in him. He's a 100% Boer. There was a ton of it. I could get as much off 3 does as I did him. He was so fluffy. About an inch and a half of fluff I clipped off.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Nice job Sidney ! He's really cool ! 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Hopefully, he's gonna be doing a bit of growing. He was born October 2013...


----------



## nchen7

I was at a petting zoo with a fluffy boer there. soooo soft! like a plush toy!!! I wanted to try to stuff the big guy in my purse and snuggle with him all day and night!!!


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Haha! He was soft. But hard to keep. He kept getting muddy and wet and eventually got matted because I don't have the 6 hours a day to brush him out. So he got shaved to the bone..


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Ok guys so my one goat Amor'e I think isn't pregnant!!:/ maybe what I saw moving was her rumen and maybe why her pooch looked droopy was maybe because she might hav been in heat!! bummer!!! Then my goat Gertrude who I thought was definitely preggo cause her pooch was really droopy and relaxed looking for a couple weeks may also hav just be In heat!!:/ but they could both be pregnant and I not even know so please be praying that they are pregnant!! and happy Mother's Day!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

...


----------



## COgoatLover25

Madison, and Crystals little FF udders in progress 
View attachment 67732
View attachment 67733


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

emzi00 said:


> ...


rofl!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

COgoatLover25 said:


> Madison, and Crystals little FF udders in progress
> View attachment 67732
> View attachment 67733
> 
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


Lookin good


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Oh my god, Emma! That's so funny!


----------



## NubianFan

who is that guy?


----------



## Emzi00

You haven't seen that commercial ever Leslie? :slapfloor:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> You haven't seen that commercial ever Leslie? :slapfloor:


I never seen it either.. Just lots of pics like what you posted.


----------



## NubianFan

I dont have tv


----------



## COgoatLover25

I guess me and Emma are the only ones who have seen it then :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> I dont have tv


Same here lol!


----------



## fishin816

Okay people&#8230; haven't been on much lately because of goat shows and school&#8230; but I think I have my dad talked into getting me another buck&#8230; and I think I want the buck kid out of






MCH Fall Creek Cinnamon *D. What do you guys think of her? Would she be suiting to get a buck kid out of? Her udder is really great!

Oh and I forgot to say, Ginger is home, and is settling in great. Her topline is SOOOOOO level!








Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Leslie, Skyla.. you should get the idea after the first two.... and yes, this all stemmed from a beer commercial.


----------



## Emzi00

fishin816 said:


> Okay people&#8230; haven't been on much lately because of goat shows and school&#8230; but I think I have my dad talked into getting me another buck&#8230; and I think I want the buck kid out of
> View attachment 67762
> MCH Fall Creek Cinnamon *D. What do you guys think of her? Would she be suiting to get a buck kid out of? Her udder is really great!
> 
> Oh and I forgot to say, Ginger is home, and is settling in great. Her topline is SOOOOOO level!
> View attachment 67763
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Cade, can you show me some pictures of Cinnamon' s dam and grand dam? I'm actually quite impressed, she looks kinda like a dairy goat.  If her dam and grand dam are as nice as her, then her kids should be fairly consistent in type.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Very nice Emma LOL! 

Cade.. I really don't like her all that much.. She doesn't really 'wow' me with her udder.. Her body type is nice though..

And Ginger is so cute


----------



## Emzi00

So Skyla, you don't care for the whole "dairy goat" look..?  I think that she's probably the best Cade has shown us, I like her udder too. :lol: Never thought I would think that...


----------



## fishin816

I am impressed Emma! This is a big improvement for you! Here is her dam,






and no pics are available of her granddam. She was bred to a really great buck with a lot of great udders through his pedigree

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

The only thing that erks me on her udder is her teat placement… 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Teat placement was my biggest thing too.. 
Though, over all, it's probably the nicest udder they have.. I don't like her daughter much..


----------



## fishin816

I do like Spice's udder… just me though. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

We all like different styles  I just personally don't like those does all that much


----------



## NubianFan

LOL okay Emma after watching the commercial it makes a lot more sense.


----------



## Emzi00

fishin816 said:


> I am impressed Emma! This is a big improvement for you! Here is her dam,
> View attachment 67764
> and no pics are available of her granddam. She was bred to a really great buck with a lot of great udders through his pedigree
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Heh, um, never mind! :lol: Take back what I said, don't like her dam.


----------



## fishin816

Emzi00 said:


> Heh, um, never mind! :lol: Take back what I said, don't like her dam.


Oh well&#8230; That isn't gonna change my mind on that buck&#8230;

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

Oh gosh! Skyla, did you see that I told my Crush that I think he is good looking today?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Oh gosh! Skyla, did you see that I told my Crush that I think he is good looking today?


No!! Oh what did he say?!?? Ahh!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Heh, um, never mind! :lol: Take back what I said, don't like her dam.


:lol:

But agreed


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> I am impressed Emma! This is a big improvement for you! Here is her dam,
> View attachment 67764
> and no pics are available of her granddam. She was bred to a really great buck with a lot of great udders through his pedigree
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Her daughter certainly improved over her didn't she?


----------



## fishin816

COgoatLover25 said:


> Her daughter certainly improved over her didn't she?


Not really ;-) Cinnamon is a near flawless doe other than the teat placemnet and brisket. I like Cinnamon a lot more ;-)

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

He didn't really say much about that directly, we just kept talking. It wasn't like a confession or anything it kinda fit in our conversation it all sprang from a joke I'd made earlier. We talked for a long time today though, it was nice.


----------



## fishin816

fishin816 said:


> Not really ;-) Cinnamon is a near flawless doe other than the teat placemnet and brisket. I like Cinnamon a lot more ;-)
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Oh you mean CINNAMON improved over her dam, YES, by FAR!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> Oh you mean CINNAMON improved over her dam, YES, by FAR!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Yeah, that's what I meant.


----------



## fishin816

COgoatLover25 said:


> Yeah, that's what I meant.


A lot&#8230; very very much&#8230;

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> He didn't really say much about that directly, we just kept talking. It wasn't like a confession or anything it kinda fit in our conversation it all sprang from a joke I'd made earlier. We talked for a long time today though, it was nice.


Awe 

That's awesome  
Idk what to think about my crush.. :/ idk.. :sigh:


----------



## Emzi00

Crushes..? Who has time for those!  No, I'm not complaining at all..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Obviously not mine!  he's working like crazy and is never home.. We are having a big get together in a few weeks and I doubt he will be there.. His family probably will.. But not him..


----------



## nchen7

this is hilarious!!!

http://goatsandgardens.wordpress.co...one-tells-you-about-goats-until-its-too-late/


----------



## Emzi00

Hey Jill, have you talked to Sydney lately? Haven't seen her in a while, getting worried...


----------



## goathiker

Sidney is working through some difficult struggles. She needs our payers and our support if she asks for it. 
She is all right, that's all I can say...


----------



## Emzi00

We talked a while ago about it, but haven't heard from her since. I sure hope she's doing okay.


----------



## goathiker

Okay, how much do you know? PM me.


----------



## nchen7

hope Sydney is doing okay. last I heard her bf was out of the hospital....


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Yeh where has she been?? :/ and speaking about crushes there is this really cute dude at the strawberry farm who lik talks to me a lot!!!! eeeek!!!!! But his two brothers are weird and nothing like him!!!:/


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hey :wave:
Hope everything is alright. 

Down to only one tortoise left, still have 2 bucks to sell, and a horse, and maybe a boer buck...


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Down to only one tortoise left, still have 2 bucks to sell, and a horse, and maybe a boer buck...


I know :shades:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So, ever get around to weighing Bear?


----------



## Emzi00

No. I'll go do that. :lol: Sorry. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm gonna wean Biagia's buck early, he's huge, and he doesn't need the milk, I'll just let him eat the boer pellets :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

So pretty much what you did to Goober? :lol: Little piglets..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> Sidney is working through some difficult struggles. She needs our payers and our support if she asks for it.
> She is all right, that's all I can say...


Tell her prayers from here.. And hugs..


----------



## COgoatLover25

Prayers from here for Sydney too 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> So pretty much what you did to Goober? :lol: Little piglets..


Nope, I didn't give Goober any grain  But I don't really care too much about her buck since he will most likely be going for meat.


----------



## Emzi00

Pfft, I know. :lol: I probably know too much.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, just keep in mind.... the less you know.... the better :lol: :ROFL: 

Ok, gotta go to the feed store. :wave:


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Oh yeh I'm praying for lydnsey too!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

What happened while I was gone, Mal?


----------



## COgoatLover25

Not much , whatcha been doing Charisa?


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Preparing for the Show! :-D It's in less than 2 weeks! :wahoo: :-D


----------



## COgoatLover25

Yay! Hope you do good! 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Thanks, Lindsey! I'm going to be showing 3 bucks and 4 does! :-D


----------



## COgoatLover25

Yay! Be sure to post results!


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Okay, I will.  I'm so excited!!!! :-D I have one buckling who I'm 100% sure is a born CHAMPION! :-D He is Geronimo, Lilly's buckling, you can see him on my thread Nigerian Dwarf Kids coming soon, how many?.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Woot woot! Exciting!! My first show is June 1st


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

This will be my 3rd show! :-D I'm soooo excited to see how my goats do! :-D


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I meant my first show of the season  I've shown for three years now


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well, night y'all  headed to bed


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

DesertFlowerNigerians said:


> What happened while I was gone, Mal?


On here or in my daily life?? welcome back u havent bee. On here in ages!! but goodluck on the show!!

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

What do you guys think of this buck?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Morning all  or afternoon i guess.. 

I didn't have to tie Ellie down to milk her today!!  she was soo good!!  woot woot!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

COgoatLover25 said:


> What do you guys think of this buck?


 Think he's pretty nice  
What's his dam and sires dam look like?


----------



## COgoatLover25

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Think he's pretty nice
> What's his dam and sires dam look like?


Here's his Sire 1st pic and dam 2nd pic


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Udder pics?


----------



## margaret

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Morning all  or afternoon i guess..
> 
> I didn't have to tie Ellie down to milk her today!!  she was soo good!!  woot woot!!


YAY! I have a doe who tries to dance the polka when i come near her with a bucket. To shave her udder have to tie her foot to the wall.


----------



## margaret

How many people are going to shows this month? I leave for one in 9 days!!!!! Just trying to get all my girls ready. And the boys I should add, my first buck show. I am taking 3 bucklings, 2 doelings 1 yearling, and 1 or 2 milkers.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

margaret said:


> YAY! I have a doe who tries to dance the polka when i come near her with a bucket. To shave her udder have to tie her foot to the wall.


Sounds familiar! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

margaret said:


> How many people are going to shows this month? I leave for one in 9 days!!!!! Just trying to get all my girls ready. And the boys I should add, my first buck show. I am taking 3 bucklings, 2 doelings 1 yearling, and 1 or 2 milkers.


I have one June first.. Bringing six does.. 3 nigerian milkers and 3 LaMancha Jr's


----------



## COgoatLover25

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Udder pics?


I'll see if I can find some, but she toes out a lot huh?

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## margaret

When I go clip Oreo I will get pictures of all the ones i am taking to the show.


----------



## Trickyroo

Im sooo jealous of all you going to shows  
Good luck to everyone and have fun


----------



## margaret

Trickyroo said:


> Im sooo jealous of all you going to shows
> Good luck to everyone and have fun


I might have a fun, maybe just a little
I can't wait! This is the first time going to a show other than the NC state fair in October.


----------



## fishin816

What do you guys think of this udder??? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

fishin816 said:


> What do you guys think of this udder???
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Probably should have posted the picture!!! ROFL!














Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

I didn't mean to post the last picture… 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Hey, guys! :wave:

I'm doing what Lacie doesn't like: swinging by to say bye! :laugh: :grin:

Also, I lost my first goat to natural causes on the 7th.   It really stings since it is the first loss to natural causes (i.e. not butchered) that I've had in my entire *5 years* of raising livestock (2 with sheep, 3 with goats)! :sigh: It hurts more than I thought it would.....

I'm sorry I haven't been on in a while. (I've stayed PLENTY busy though...(not all of it pleasant))

Okay, later y'all! :wave:

~ Patrick


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> Probably should have posted the picture!!! ROFL!
> View attachment 67962
> View attachment 67964
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Is it lopsided or is it just me? :chin:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hey Patrick, bye Patrick :wave:


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

COgoatLover25 said:


> What do you guys think of this buck?


Honestly he has pretty coloring but his body structure looks weaker and not as thick as a buck should!!:/

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## CritterCarnival

Yep, looks lopsided to me as well. Also, seems to have a low attachment too, there's a lot of distance from her pooch to the top of her udder.

The first picture looks like itty bitty teats too, but I think that's just an optical illusion because they look to be a nice size in the side-on picture.


----------



## fishin816

Thanks guys! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Mcclan3

The teats are pointing a bit too forward and the upper attachments are a lot lower than I like to see


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Boo!


----------



## NubianFan

Hoo!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Woo! :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Shoo!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Moo?


----------



## NubianFan

I am hungry and I don't have any masterpieces in the house.... hmmmm:think:


----------



## NubianFan

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Moo?


:slapfloor: Coo!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> I am hungry and I don't have any masterpieces in the house.... hmmmm:think:


That is a problem :chin: I am making fried chicken, beef fried rice, and salad :yum:


----------



## goathiker

Flu Haha


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I think Emma died.... I sent her a pic of Edna, and never heard back.....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Noooo, no flu's! :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Well I certainly hope Emma didn't die and I hope that doesn't mean that you have the flu Jill!


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Hey guys! Guess what? I have 10 days until the sale I'm going to! I am so excited. My friends are getting sick of my excitement...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Y'all are strange! LOL!

Whoo! Sounds exciting!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Flu's are no good. And yep, it's the only explanation! She died...:angelgoat:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emma did not die!!! I still have to ask her opinion on a few more does! :lol:


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

So, what is your guy's perspective on collars on horned goats? All of my goats have horns, except my wether, who's the companion for my buck, and I wanted to know your opinions. Yes collars, or no, too dangerous?


----------



## COgoatLover25

SMB_GoatHerd said:


> So, what is your guy's perspective on collars on horned goats? All of my goats have horns, except my wether, who's the companion for my buck, and I wanted to know your opinions. Yes collars, or no, too dangerous?


You mean like to keep on them while they're in their pens?


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Flu's are no good. And yep, it's the only explanation! She died...:angelgoat:


:ROFL: :slapfloor: I at least give you three days before assuming that you're dead, you can't give me an hour?! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

COgoatLover25 said:


> Emma did not die!!! I still have to ask her opinion on a few more does! :lol:


As long as they aren't Nigerians.  You can ask me about those in 15-35 years.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> As long as they aren't Nigerians.  You can ask me about those in 15-35 years.


You're so mean!!! Grrrrrrrrr... ok on to Nubians haha, I know you absolutely LOVE them huh? :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

As far as my preferences on breeds recognized by ADGA, it goes Alpine, Saanen, Toggenburg, Lamancha, Nubian, Oberhasli, then Nigerians.

Well shoot, I should be careful talking to Tom Rucker, the breeds he has are on the bottom of the list. :lol: Let's not talk to him a ton if I show under him...


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> As far as my preferences on breeds recognized by ADGA, it goes Alpine, Saanen, Toggenburg, Lamancha, Nubian, Oberhasli, then Nigerians.


Yup, you love them , they're on your list ! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Doesn't mean much, I shouldn't say my feelings about Obes and Nigies... :lol:


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

COgoatLover25 said:


> You mean like to keep on them while they're in their pens?


Yes. Secured properly though. Not too tight, and not loose enough to get caught on everything.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> Doesn't mean much, I shouldn't say my feelings about Obes and Nigies... :lol:


Keep this thread friendly now! HAHA :lol: since you're so willing  What do you think of these 3 does?


----------



## COgoatLover25

SMB_GoatHerd said:


> Yes. Secured properly though. Not too tight, and not loose enough to get caught on everything.


I use the plastic chains ( the light ones ) . I've had my buck get his chain stuck on a tree limb and it broke so it worked well for me


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I think they look great and I love the colors!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Well, Bean is walking around right now with my expensive buck's collar dangling from his scurs so, that pretty well sums up my opinion on them.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> :ROFL: :slapfloor: I at least give you three days before assuming that you're dead, you can't give me an hour?! :lol:


No, I can't! I'm NOT a patient person! :ROFL: :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

COgoatLover25 said:


> Keep this thread friendly now! HAHA :lol: since you're so willing  What do you think of these 3 does?


*gasp* *choke* gag* *convulse* ...... Nubians.......


----------



## COgoatLover25

Oh no! I scared Emma off! Nubian overload ! haha


----------



## COgoatLover25

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> *gasp* *choke* gag* *convulse* ...... Nubians.......


Yes, yes I get the point Lacie ... Emma has already tried to tell me this  :lol:


----------



## goatlady1314

Lindsey im going to try this! 1st goat- has good depth- really great udder attached- nice top line- wide chested is good. 2nd picture- great depth- pretty- nice top line and good attachments udder- good chested. 3rd. - very very good depth


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm not going to go all out and give you the run down, just going to say #2 is the best doe.  Not in a judge-ey mood


----------



## COgoatLover25

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I'm not going to go all out and give you the run down, just going to say #2 is the best doe.  Not in a judge-ey mood


I liked #2 myself, the different colors throw me off sometimes though. Haha


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Ok well is there a website I can find out how to judge?? I'm goin to bed y'all night!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## margaret

I don't mind nubies but aaack, I can hardly stand la manchas.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*gasp* :O


----------



## margaret

Stupid computer won't upload pictures. Good luck with your play today ndwarf. I will be there tomorrow to watch you!


----------



## margaret

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> *gasp* :O


Sorry Skyla, they just look, rather, wellll.... how shall we say it? Not exactly pretty maybe. Don't get mad


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

margaret said:


> Sorry Skyla, they just look, rather, wellll.... how shall we say it? Not exactly pretty maybe. Don't get mad


*snuffles* poor, poor babies.. Margret things yous isn't pretty  
I have to block their ears so they don't hear such things! 
 :lol:


----------



## margaret

Skyla you make me laugh :slapfloor: They just don't look right without nice erect ears.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

then my work here is done! :laugh:

I love their tiny ears!! So cute!!


----------



## margaret

Stupid doe! Iris laid down on the stand this morning when I tried to milk her. She laid there till I touched her udder then she freaked out and started dancing again. I wish she would just stand still like my other does.


----------



## margaret

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> then my work here is done! :laugh:
> 
> I love their tiny ears!! So cute!!


Not cute! horrid.:laugh:


----------



## margaret

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I have to block their ears so they don't hear such things!
> :lol:


What ears?:laugh::slapfloor:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

margaret said:


> Stupid doe! Iris laid down on the stand this morning when I tried to milk her. She laid there till I touched her udder then she freaked out and started dancing again. I wish she would just stand still like my other does.


I have a dancer too.. So annoying.. She getting better though.. Hopefully in time your doe will too


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

margaret said:


> Not cute! horrid.:laugh:


ADORABLE!!! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

margaret said:


> What ears?:laugh::slapfloor:


:lol: their tiny cute ones!!


----------



## Trickyroo

LaManchas are stunning all on their own , they don't need long floppy or erect ears  Not like other breeds that shall remain un named 
And , yes , i do own those *other* breeds and they don't hold a candle to LaManchas , no matter the breeding , udder , taste of their milk or their taste in music . Nuff said  Ha !


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:lol: Laura, your too funny! LOL! 
And I agree


----------



## margaret

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> :lol: their tiny cute ones!!


Oh THOSE ones.


----------



## margaret

Trickyroo said:


> LaManchas are stunning all on their own , they don't need long floppy or erect ears  Not like other breeds that shall remain un named
> And , yes , i do own those *other* breeds and they don't hold a candle to LaManchas , no matter the breeding , udder , taste of their milk or their taste in music . Nuff said  Ha !


Yeah, sure. What other breeds? Someday i plan to cross all the breeds together and see what i come up with. i will own all the breeds. Then I can tell you which is better after owning ALL of them. But I still hold close to my Alpines. Alpines don't just "hold a candle" to LaManchas. They overcome their darkness with light and all present see what a REAL goat looks like!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

margaret said:


> Oh THOSE ones.


Yes ma'am!  they are ever so cute! I should go take a picture of them for you!


----------



## margaret

Sure, go do it.
Btw i was just kidding. i don't really mind manchas. They just seem a little strange to me 'cuz at first glance they seem to have no ears at all and i am used to seeing the beautiful ears of Alpines.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

margaret said:


> Yeah, sure. What other breeds? Someday i plan to cross all the breeds together and see what i come up with. i will own all the breeds. Then I can tell you which is better after owning ALL of them. But I still hold close to my Alpines. Alpines don't just "hold a candle" to LaManchas. They overcome their darkness with light and all present see what a REAL goat looks like!


Have you ever had a LaMancha?
I have a friend.. I think she had Nubians.. And something happened and she had to sell her herd.. Well, her friend had LaManchas and talked her into researching them and she gave her a kid.. (My friend did NOT like the ears and said she wouldn't have one)
Well.. She fell in love with those little kids she got and now has quite the herd of them! And she says she'll never be without them  
it's their personalities that make them so special


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

margaret said:


> Sure, go do it.
> Btw i was just kidding. i don't really mind manchas. They just seem a little strange to me 'cuz at first glance they seem to have no ears at all and i am used to seeing the beautiful ears of Alpines.


LOL! Maybe in a little bit.. I just came in 

I know  I'm used to it anyway, not many people seem to like the ears  lol!


----------



## margaret

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Have you ever had a LaMancha?
> I have a friend.. I think she had Nubians.. And something happened and she had to sell her herd.. Well, her friend had LaManchas and talked her into researching them and she gave her a kid.. (My friend did NOT like the ears and said she wouldn't have one)
> Well.. She fell in love with those little kids she got and now has quite the herd of them! And she says she'll never be without them
> it's their personalities that make them so special


Hmmm, no i have never owned La Manchas. But how do you know their personalities are any more special than Alpines?


----------



## Trickyroo

I was once asked "Dem fightin goats" ?


----------



## margaret

Ha ha.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

margaret said:


> Hmmm, no i have never owned La Manchas. But how do you know their personalities are any more special than Alpines?


I don't personally own an Alpine.. But have been around them enough to know I'm not a huge fan of them lol!  I'm sure there are some that are super sweet and awesome.. I just have to say, there is something about the LaManchas


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Trickyroo said:


> I was once asked "Dem fightin goats" ?


ROFL!!! :slapfloor: :ROFL: HAHAHA!!


----------



## margaret

I think it depends on the goat not the breed. Anyway i have to go study for my history exam
Ttyl:wave:


----------



## Trickyroo

Im dead serious ! I thought the kid was joking and he wasn't !
DANG !!!!! Got to love edgumication


----------



## Trickyroo

margaret said:


> I think it depends on the goat not the breed. Anyway i have to go study for my history exam
> Ttyl:wave:


Good luck with your exam


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

margaret said:


> I think it depends on the goat not the breed. Anyway i have to go study for my history exam
> Ttyl:wave:


Agreed and disagreed  LOL! 
Some breeds just have a certain temperament.. But there are of corse, exceptions for every breed 

Have fun  :wave:


----------



## margaret

Trickyroo said:


> Good luck with your exam


Thanks


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Trickyroo said:


> Im dead serious ! I thought the kid was joking and he wasn't !
> DANG !!!!! Got to love edgumication


That's just way too funny! What did you say??


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I don't think lamancha a are the most attractive goats but their sweetness is what makes them attractive


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm making Gracie a pretty princess today, she'll be my test subject :lol: I'm about ready to strangle her if she doesn't quit being such a B!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Do y'all think any of these would fit my goats?(big ones.. Idk if they would fit my Nigies :lol: )

http://albany.craigslist.org/for/4465585994.html


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

The smaller ones should fit them


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Ooooh!!:O I wanna buy the Santa suit!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> The smaller ones should fit them


Kk that's what I thought  thanks


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

4seasonsfarm said:


> Ooooh!!:O I wanna buy the Santa suit!!
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


LOL! :lol:


----------



## nchen7

Lacie, what are you doing to Gracie?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, I just finished doing what I was doing, Ni. I was clipping her today. And right as I was doing _the_ very LAST touch up, she kicked and broke them :angry: I was using my Arco clippers with the detachable blades, and when she kicked the blade off, it broke the tiny prong that holds them onto the clipper housing. SO, they're taped together now... :sigh:


----------



## margaret

Everybody says LaManchas are really nice and have amazing personalities so i suppose its probably true, but still, they aren't very attractive IMO.......


----------



## margaret

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Agreed and disagreed  LOL!
> Some breeds just have a certain temperament.. But there are of corse, exceptions for every breed
> 
> Have fun  :wave:


I must have the "exceptions" to the Alpine breed. I can't imagine having goats with more amazing personalities than my Alpines.


----------



## goathiker

You have to look at more than the ears. Here, the last Alpine will be leaving on the 24th.


----------



## margaret

Trickyroo said:


> Good luck with your exam


My Mom gave me the study guide for the unit test instead of the whole year test so now she says I just have to take the unit test. Yay!!:fireworks:


----------



## margaret

goathiker said:


> You have to look at more than the ears. Here, the last Alpine will be leaving on the 24th.


I'm not saying there is anything wrong with the breed, just my preference, LaManchas are at the bottom of my list.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I know there ears just have to get used to!!:/


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## margaret

Not much activity on this thread right now.......
probably 'cause I'm on here


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

No it's me!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

margaret said:


> Not much activity on this thread right now.......
> probably 'cause I'm on here


Ok, I'm gonna leave if you say you don't like Nubians and Nigerians! HAHA :lol:


----------



## margaret

COgoatLover25 said:


> Ok, I'm gonna leave if you say you don't like Nubians and Nigerians! HAHA :lol:


Never fear, I like Nigerians and Nubians. I own Nigerians and I like floppy ears much better than elf or gopher ears.


----------



## COgoatLover25

margaret said:


> Never fear, I like Nigerians and Nubians. I own Nigerians and I like floppy ears much better than elf or gopher ears.


Yay! I friend you . :lol:


----------



## margaret

COgoatLover25 said:


> Yay! I friend you . :lol:


Thanks! :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

:lol: Just saying


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians

I love them both. My first goat ,thirty years ago,was a Nubian named Rhonda. And now I have a small herd of Nigerians and I adore them. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians

I don't think there is a breed I dislike. Just some I like more than others


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## margaret

i do have one nigerian that tends to get on my nerves, (my dancer) but that's just her.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Yeh I agree green mountain Nigerians I love all goats but I favor some more!! 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## margaret

Agreed^^


----------



## goathiker

I like my experimental goats the very best. They are hardy and tough with excellent immune systems.


----------



## goatlady1314

Ok linsey I deleted them


----------



## goatlady1314

Hey how is everyone tonight?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, I guess my clippers decided they are absolutely NOT going to work even with the blade taped on there.... so in other words, Nehru is sporting some sexy legs and 80% of the left side of his body is clipped :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Haha please post a pic!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Haha  well I dont shave my goats so I dont know what thats like... but I can imagine!! :-/ :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

No way! It's so hideous I immediately ordered a new blade so I can finish his clip, and clip the rest of the herd! :lol:


----------



## nchen7

:ROFL: Lacie, picture picture!!!! LOL


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

How about an un-setup before and after of Gracie instead? :lol:


----------



## nchen7

ok.....i'll take the consolation prize.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> No way! It's so hideous I immediately ordered a new blade so I can finish his clip, and clip the rest of the herd! :lol:


No please post pics or I'm gonna cry!!

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie, if it makes you feel better I've had a goat like that sitting out there for two weeks.... :lol: I need to finish that up.


----------



## Emzi00

Had lots of fun at the dance tonight.  I'm now a much better dancer, and got a talk from my parents about boys. :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

uh oh! what brought on the "boy talk" did you do something or was it a precautionary tale?


----------



## Emzi00

Precautionary :lol: I'm not a bad kid  No, I just never get caught doing anything bad. :lol:
They know his dad, so they approved.


----------



## NubianFan

I didn't mean necessarily something bad, but like giggle and run towards him with bouncing curls or something that made their jaw drop and them get worried. (not that I can see you doing this Emma just the only example I could think of at the moment)


----------



## Emzi00

I knew what you meant :lol: I could see myself doing that.. :lol:


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Hahah. My dad nearly flipped when I went to my freshman semi-formal with my friend in January. My dad knows him and his parents pretty well too. I was surprised I was allowed to go though. Yikes... The worst thing he did was try to cover the dance floor in straw. (Our theme was footloose, so our seating was strawbales. And he's a country oriented kind of guy.)


----------



## Trickyroo

margaret said:


> My Mom gave me the study guide for the unit test instead of the whole year test so now she says I just have to take the unit test. Yay!!:fireworks:


Thats great  :thumb:


----------



## Trickyroo

Hi guys  Just trying to catch up here  So , boy talk again ?


----------



## NubianFan

We like to call it other gender conversationalism.....


----------



## Emzi00

:ROFL: Oh gosh Laura. If y'all are having boy talk, I'm leaving.


----------



## Trickyroo

cricket&#8230;&#8230;.cricket&#8230;&#8230;.cricket


----------



## NubianFan

Emzi00 said:


> :ROFL: Oh gosh Laura. If y'all are having boy talk, I'm leaving.


what Emma!!! you don't like "old man talk" :help:
:slapfloor: :ugeek:


----------



## Trickyroo

:ROFL::ROFL::ROFL: Ah love…...:wink:


----------



## Emzi00

Okay, bye then!!


----------



## NubianFan

:crazy::GAAH::lovey::help: :hair::ROFL:


----------



## NubianFan

Once upon a time back in the dark ages, when I walked to school uphill in the snow, barefoot both ways, I fell in love with a boy who walked to school, with rollerskateshoes on that were three sizes too small, downhill both ways, in the hail..... We tried in vain to meet up but he was always tumbled downhill hill tripping over hailstones screaming OH MY FEET HURT, and I was always dragging myself uphill moaning OH MY FEET ARE COLD AND SORE


----------



## NubianFan

There Emma there is you an old people love story....


----------



## NubianFan

Use it wisely......


----------



## NubianFan

:eyeroll:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:lol: y'all are too funny!! :lol: 
No boy talk for me.. Nothing new since the last time we talked about it...


----------



## goathiker

I wasn't allowed to date...But, I lived in a forest :laugh:


----------



## NubianFan

well Night everyone. Don't let the lovebugs bite.... especially if you don't have any shoes, or only own rollerskates....


----------



## Trickyroo

Leslie your hysterical , lol. Night  Im off to shower and bed .


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

I'm headed to bed too.. Talk to y'all tomorrow :wave:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hey everyone... I am alive... If anyone wants a PM I will send one... Like Jill and Emma said, lots of difficult things going on.... Thank you all for the concern and prayers :hug: I missed you all!


----------



## goathiker

Oh, thank goodness Sydney. I was a bit worried. How's Osceola doing? Is he done limping yet?


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'm honestly worried about myself, but, I am trying to work through things. I'll send you a PM in a bit if you would like?

He's doing well. My mom has decided to put him on Purina Strategy, corn oil, and a 40% fat supplement powder. He has put on about 40 pounds so far  He's still got a little limp... Hopefully going to ride him tomorrow and see how he is doing. We put him on bute for a while, that seemed to help as well.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hey, glad to hear from you! Hope everything is ok, and that you're alright :hug:


----------



## goathiker

Yes, PM me Sydney. Your boy is doing well. He gets some shots this weekend to get ready for castrating.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Alright Jill, I sent you a nice, long PM :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Hey, glad to hear from you! Hope everything is ok, and that you're alright :hug:


:hug: Well, not sure I would consider myself okay, but, I am here.


----------



## Emzi00

Oh goodness, good to see you Sydney. :hug: When you get a chance, I'll take a PM...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Good to hear from you Sydney!! If you want to you can PM me too.. :hug:


----------



## gizmogirl

Hi there...i have 4 bottle fed babies,8 weeks old now and do not want to drink from a bucket....any tricks?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

They don't want to drink water? 
Just leave the bucket out all the time. Eventually they will lear to drink it.. Do you have an older goat that can go with them? That way they learn to drink from an older one by watching?


----------



## fishin816

Sydney is alive!!!! Wahoo!

Ok so I have an update&#8230; my herd is going to keep on growing in the near, near, future! I have a doe reserved from Little Tots Estate, and her dam has an awesome udder! I am also getting a doe from J-Nels Clootie, which scored an 85 as an ff! Awesome udder! This doe is a MCH/GCH Jnels Dumplin granddaughter! And she is moonspotted!!!! (AND BLUE EYED!) she comes from heavy Ceaser's Villa, with some Rosasharn, and Chenango Hills! So excited!






LTE doe (any name ideas?!?!?) and the doe from the Jnels Dumplin line!






I am so excited! More bottle babies to feed!!!!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno

Sydney - glad you are back

Cade - Congrats on your new goats


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Congrats Cade


----------



## margaret

Grrrrr. Have to get applications for the show sent in today, not going well at all.....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:wahoo: :dance: :stars: I was up from 9pm to midnight trying to help a girl pull a huge buck kid coming head first with no room to rearrange him. Poor doe, they bought her and turned out she was bred. Just turned 8 months, teeny Nigerian doe.
After soooo many attempts last night it was a no go, her pelvis wasn't wide enough. I told her to try again in the morning she might be a bit wider, if not, to put her down. They didn't have the money for the c section.
About 30 minutes ago, she finally got him out! :stars: ALIVE!


----------



## margaret

:fireworks::stars:WOW! That is amazing! 8 months? I had a doe deliver at 11 months. That is why we remove bucklings from the doe pens early on


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yep, only 8 months!  The people she bought her from kept the buck in the same pen with the moms and babies 24/7 :angry:

She pulled him by the nose, no easy task I say!


----------



## Trickyroo

Hi guys  Wow !!! that is amazing ^^^ ! How is the momma doing ?


----------



## margaret

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Yep, only 8 months!  The people she bought her from kept the buck in the same pen with the moms and babies 24/7 :angry:


I have to say that is stupid. Why do people do that?:hair: My 2 month olds are peeing on themselves, I freaked out when I saw them and said "we have to get the bucklings out of the doe pen right now!!!!!!"


----------



## margaret

A big slice of homemade sourdough bred, slathered in mayonnaise and topped with 10 pieces of lettuce from the garden Yummmmmmm.


----------



## nchen7

Lacie, good job on the buckling!

Sydney, glad to hear from you. I'm here for you if/when u need it. :hug:


----------



## nchen7

Yes, it is stupid, but people don't know. We didn't know, nor did our breeder tell us. We started with 2 goats, 5 month old doe and 3 month old buck. They never successfully mated (my doe didn't come in heat until she was almost 1), and that buck died 5 months after having him (this was before I knew anything abt parasites and such....kind of a blessing in disguise). I had to learn the whole way through. So, keep that in mind when judging. She may just not know and haven't had anyone tell her keeping boys and girls together r a bad choice. Or, she maybe told and didn't heed the advise, but hopefully she will going forward...


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Ok I died!!! Today at work


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Baby and momma are doing great. The baby looks just like her


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

He's a cutie!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

His tired momma, doing good though.


----------



## Mcclan3

Wow, she is teeny! I found out after I bought one of mine that she had freshened at 11 months. She's still really small, so it looks like it stunted her a little


----------



## COgoatLover25

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> His tired momma, doing good though.


What breed is she?

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, little girl. 
11 months isn't too bad for kidding, as long as they themselves still grow during pregnancy, but 13-14 months is better 
8 months is a terrible age though!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

She's a Nigerian Dwarf.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> She's a Nigerian Dwarf.


I thought you and Emma hated Nigies!!! :-O


----------



## nchen7

Oh my he's cute!! Poor momma! She looks so tiny!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

She isn't mine! :lol: go back and read it


----------



## COgoatLover25

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> She isn't mine! :lol: go back and read it


I know! But that you even posted a picture of a Nigie is SHOCKING! :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Here is Betty as of a few days ago:








I'll get recent pictures today. She's due July 30th.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Just some other pictures for fun.


----------



## nchen7

Happy looking animals! When did u get the other boer? Thought you only had the one?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Annie, the lighter colored one is my first boer. She is a %, got her from my old 4-H leader. Ellie, the one in the front of the pictures (because she in an obnoxious bottle baby) I got last fall from Leslie (at leaning tree)


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Sydney your back!! how is everything with your boyfriend??


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

Still in the hospital. Haven't really heard much from him or his mom or sister :/


----------



## nchen7

ah...I thought you had the one. 

aww....I'm sorry about the lack of news about your bf. must be so hard. :hug:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Dropped a tree in the goat pen today, had to take the fence down, etc. That was fun. ..
Clipper blades should be here on Tuesday


----------



## Emzi00

Still haven't gotten those Gracie pictures..


----------



## COgoatLover25

We need Gracie pictures Lacie! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

*tap* *tap* *tap*


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> *tap* *tap* *tap*


I bet she's out taking pictures right now...not! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Believe it or not, she's great at taking pictures, but she likes to be terrible...


----------



## COgoatLover25

I wonder if she's ignoring us...


----------



## Emzi00

I could bombard her with texts... onder: Nawh, I'll be nice to her.... I bet she suddenly died.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Yah, that's it Lacie died! :mecry: :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Emma I can't believe I wrote you an old people love story, just for you!!!! and you didn't even comment...


----------



## Emzi00

It was a nice story, just wasn't in the mood at the time..


----------



## goathiker

Prayers guys? My son is in the middle of 3 wild fires on base in San Diego. He will be one of the last evacuated as a young unmarried able body...


----------



## NubianFan

Good Gravy! Prayers coming Jill...


----------



## Emzi00

Definitely Jill. :hug:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Prayers and :hug: from here too Jill


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yikes! Hope he's safe!

AND believe me or not, I tired to upload the terrible gracie pics earlier, my phone was being lame though.  :lol:


----------



## goatlady1314

Well then, try again!? :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: I did, it still won't load the "before" pics.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Well I hav to go to be but prayers sent!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

If you send them to me, I could upload them for you.


----------



## NubianFan

don't do it, it's a trap!


----------



## Emzi00

Shhh.... she's not supposed to know that Leslie...


----------



## NubianFan

Ugh guys I could use prayers too, for Dad I can't go into more detail just yet, but I am tremendously worried about him.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hope everything will be ok, Leslie, and Jill.

Ok, get ready for some horrifying pictures :ROFL: She always looks so scary before she gets clipped, you expect a pile of bones, and then you clip her, and she surprises you! :lol: She doesn't get any grain either. I don't milk her at all, and she can feed her kid just fine on hay.


----------



## Trickyroo

Jill , Leslie , consider it done ! Hope all is OK.


----------



## fishin816

Good morning goat people of the wide world! I just woke up and I have GOATS on my mind (would you ever have guessed THAT?!?!?) and I have this insanely crazy idea of doing a close close linebreeding… because Dylan's mom just kidded with two does… do you see where this is going!!!!???? Would that be TOO close? Or not…? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Cade, aren't you the one who told me Ellie's kids breeding was too close(Father - daughter)? 
IMO father - daughter, mother - son, sister- brother is all the same..
You just have to be sure that you aren't going to make the flaws more 'solid' so if they both have the same flaws.. It's going to be harder to correct them... Make sure the good points outweigh the flaws I guess..


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Cade, aren't you the one who told me Ellie's kids breeding was too close(Father - daughter)?
> IMO father - daughter, mother - son, sister- brother is all the same..
> You just have to be sure that you aren't going to make the flaws more 'solid' so if they both have the same flaws.. It's going to be harder to correct them... Make sure the good points outweigh the flaws I guess..


Yeah I told you that her breeding was too close&#8230; but after I have researched it a lot, I want to do linebreedings like that.

The only huge flaws I see on Dylan is he needs more body capacity (which I think he will get when he is older) needs a higher eschusteon, and needs a bit more width between the hocks. I have to see what she looks like first before I inbreed them&#8230;

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

so...how long does pre-labour typically last? my Missy seems like she's been in pre-labour since last night at dinner time. her lady area looks more swollen today, but not my much....


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hmm, Carolina was in pre labor for over 12 hours. Then she started having goo and very light contractions every once in a while for about 2 hours, and finally delivered both kids in about 45 minutes. 

If you think you need to, you can try going in and see what's going on, I have confidence in you that IF the kids are tangled, I know you can get them unstuck. 

How is she acting right now?


----------



## nchen7

Thanks Sydney. you're awesome. I checked this morning, and didn't find a bubble, and her cervix was dilated just enough for me to fit my middle finger in....so not that much movement. she's not in distress. just lying down. same as usual. she DOES NOT want me touching her back half though. i'll wait until later and see what she does. maybe she's just taking her sweet time with pre-labour (she's a FF)


----------



## Scottyhorse

You're welcome! 

Carolina does too :lol: Sounds like things are moving along, just slowly. You can always rub her cervix and see if you can dilate it yourself, but since she doesn't seem distressed, I would leave her be for now


----------



## nchen7

yes...I'm trying. but....feeling like an anxious midwife. LOL. 

how are you? did you get to ride Oceola (sp?)?


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Can u post pics of the babies??


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

nchen7 said:


> yes...I'm trying. but....feeling like an anxious midwife. LOL.
> 
> how are you? did you get to ride Oceola (sp?)?


I feel like that every time! :lol:

Probably today


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I can't wait til I get to ride fern!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## margaret

Here are some pictures of the goats I am taking to the show next week
Spruce: My Recorded Grade yearling


----------



## margaret

My Nigerian milker Iris.


----------



## margaret

My bucklings Elm, Elder and Ebony.


----------



## margaret

My doeling, Merry Oaks Royal Empress.


----------



## margaret

My ND doeling Sugar.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hope you do good!!!


----------



## Emzi00

So it only took me a year, but I finally built a hay feeder today. And they said I couldn't be trusted with power tools.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Looks good Emma  :thumbup:


----------



## Emzi00

Thanks! That sucker is heavy!! Took four of us to move it. :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

:lol: That's how my new milking stand is going to be- HEAVY! :lol:


----------



## nchen7

looks great Emma!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Looks good Emma!


----------



## Emzi00

Thanks guys!


----------



## Mcclan3

Love the hay feeder!


----------



## Trickyroo

You did a wonderful job Emma ! I love it


----------



## Emzi00

Booger likes it, now the big kids have to share. :lol:


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Ok so there is two things I love sugar and that stinkin good looking hay feeder!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

That feeder looks fantastic Emma! Great job!


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Wow! That hay feeder looks REAL god, Emma! Too bad I have the building skills of a frog...


----------



## Emzi00

Thanks, and some of the frogs I know are great carpenters.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Haha yeh I can't build to well either cause my dad won't let me borrow his tools!!!:l


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

SMB_GoatHerd said:


> Wow! That hay feeder looks REAL god, Emma! Too bad I have the building skills of a frog...


:lol: you and me both! Haha

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Oh really? I'm sure you do. Maybe I'm a prodigy.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Haha well Chaney builds good


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## Emzi00

Hey Skyla, look what I found 
http://annarbor.craigslist.org/grd/4469185872.html


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Wow she is pretty!!


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## Emzi00

So I finally finished getting Billie clipped, took me three weeks.. :lol: She's a pretty princess, I'll get pictures later.  I'm so proud of my little girl, she's really grown into herself.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Wait Billie is a girl!!!:O


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## Emzi00

Yep, she's a girl. :lol:


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Haha nice!! a lil confusing for some people but NICE!!


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## Emzi00

Picture.  She looks nice, huh?


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Yep she is pretty!! 


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## Emzi00

I could've sworn I was wrestling a tornado when I was clipping her, she's a brat. :lol:


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Haha my goat Gertrude is te same way!! Except I don't shave her!! haha


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Her topline looks sooo much nicer without the fluff!


----------



## Emzi00

I'm going to take that as a compliment Cuddly. :lol: She looks much better without the fluff, agreed.


----------



## nchen7

she's pretty!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

She looks nice, nice boots Emma 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Emzi00

Thanks 

I need some new boots, those have holes in them,my feet got soaked.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Emzi00 said:


> Thanks
> 
> I need some new boots, those have holes in them,my feet got soaked.


Haha my rain tots hav slits in the sides I've worn them so much!!!:O

Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## Trickyroo

I like your boots too Emma. I have to get another pair , might as well be those  Im sorta partial to my winter boots , they are so comfortable but come the 80 degree weather , probably not so comfortable anymore , lol. 

Anybody know how Jill's son is doing ?


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

No i haven't heard back from her!!:/


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh and Leslie , how is your Dad ?


----------



## goathiker

Doug is doing fine. He's working Search and Rescue last I knew. He hasn't contacted us today but, no news is good news.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Well at least he is ok


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## Trickyroo

Glad to hear it Jill. And your right , no news is good news 
Prayers will continue to keep him safe.


----------



## goathiker

It's looking like some of these fires are arson.


----------



## NubianFan

My dad is in the hospital Laura, they rushed and did some scans today that had originally been ordered for tuesday and will do a surgery tomorrow to determine what is causing some of this that was originally scheduled for tuesday. Apparently they decided he couldn't wait any longer, it is about time they hurried up.


----------



## Trickyroo

NubianFan said:


> My dad is in the hospital Laura, they rushed and did some scans today that had originally been ordered for tuesday and will do a surgery tomorrow to determine what is causing some of this that was originally scheduled for tuesday. Apparently they decided he couldn't wait any longer, it is about time they hurried up.


:hug: Im so sorry to hear that Leslie ! Prayers he recovers quickly !


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

You guys guess what!!!! actually I'm jst gonna tell u!! so my neighbors found a baby deer but couldn't Tak care of it and left it alone for 2 days just incase for the mama comes back:/ well she never did!! he is really skinny and he isn't eatin cause he is weak but he can stand he is very tiny!!:O I need prayers for him stat!! He is only a couple days old and I'll post pics later


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## nchen7

oh Malory! hope he pulls through. I bet he's super cute!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

He is!!! but I'm looking online right now but he reminds me so much if goat kids!! 


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## nchen7

OMG HE'S SOOO CUTE!!!!! what are you going to do with him?


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Well gonna bottle feed him until he is better and old enough to be on his own then ill jst let him go out in the wild man I wish it was legal to domesticate Deers


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Legal? 
No, no pet deer... they'll sleep on your couch...  :lol:


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Haha!! I'm already Breakin the law probably!! haha


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

I think Lacie's daughter should come back, she's pretty cool. I also think she should hide Lacie's laptop, but it's not like she judges anything anymore..  Also think Lacie should tell her this... :lol:

Wait, if she comes back then I have to let her do the judging on here... :chin: Ehh, yeah, she should come back.


----------



## goathiker

Around here they arrest you for even thinking of bottle feeding a baby deer. Might be careful who you tell.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

goathiker said:


> Around here they arrest you for even thinking of bottle feeding a baby deer. Might be careful who you tell.


Yeh tht is wht I was thinkin but I don't think any of u would turn me in but idk Jill u seem pretty iffy!! haha

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

:laugh:


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

goathiker said:


> Around here they arrest you for even thinking of bottle feeding a baby deer. Might be careful who you tell.


Ugh!!:/ I don't see why it's soo wrong if your trying to help them like the momma left him!!!:'( and he is so bony!!!:/ and weak!!!!!!:O hopefully he will get better then I can let him go

Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## margaret

Hey y'all. What's up?


----------



## goathiker

It might be okay where you are. Here they don't want them to get used to people. You can get a permit to raise them though, just gotta jump through the hoops.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I was looking up something and it was sayin it is only illegal if you don't have permission:/ 


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

margaret said:


> Hey y'all. What's up?


Go bak to the page before this and u will see!!

Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## COgoatLover25

margaret said:


> Hey y'all. What's up?


Hey Magaret! :wave:


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Oh yeh hey Lindsey!!


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## sydneyjd

4seasonsfarm,you have ran out of PM space again!!Please clear it if yo want a reply. I will be on the webchat for the next couple minutes.


----------



## goatlady1314

Malory your doing a wonderful thing by feeding that deer!  this world needs more people like u


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

sydneyjd said:


> 4seasonsfarm,you have ran out of PM space again!!Please clear it if yo want a reply. I will be on the webchat for the next couple minutes.


Wooahhh! Another Sydney. I bet this is a fad... :shrug: Anyways, hiii!


----------



## nchen7

we're up to 3 Sydney's now......this will definitely get confusing! lol


----------



## goathiker

Especially since the new Sydney is male...


----------



## goatlady1314

goathiker said:


> Especially since the new Sydney is male...


How do you tell :lol:


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

We're gonna have to come up with new names if anyone else shows up. :worried:


----------



## COgoatLover25

goatlady1314 said:


> How do you tell :lol:


By his signature


----------



## COgoatLover25

SMB_GoatHerd said:


> We're gonna have to come up with new names if anyone else shows up. :worried:


Ok, I name you Cindy! Haahahaha,


----------



## COgoatLover25

Bet you guys can't guess what I named my 4-H hog !


----------



## Trickyroo

What a adorable little baby deer ! Your awesome for caring for him 
Im wondering if it would be a good idea to reach out to a rescue organization or wildlife park that would take him. Just because he will be so imprinted on humans that later in life he will walk right up to someone thats looking to feed him lead. Or he could scare the life out of someone having a BBQ because he just wanted to taste the corn on the cob


----------



## Trickyroo

COgoatLover25 said:


> Bet you guys can't guess what I named my 4-H hog !


Ummmmmmmm Hogget ? :scratch:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Nope, yum-yum ! :lol:


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

sydneyjd said:


> 4seasonsfarm,you have ran out of PM space again!!Please clear it if yo want a reply. I will be on the webchat for the next couple minutes.


Sorry!! I'm jst soo popular... Not:l

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo

COgoatLover25 said:


> Nope, yum-yum ! :lol:


:ROFL: I should've known , lolol.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

goatlady1314 said:


> Malory your doing a wonderful thing by feeding that deer!  this world needs more people like u


Thanks chane!! finally some encouragement!!

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Trickyroo said:


> :ROFL: I should've known , lolol.


Good name huh? :ROFL: When I eat him I'm gonna be saying it haha


----------



## Trickyroo

4seasonsfarm said:


> Thanks chane!! finally some encouragement!!
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


I think your great for doing that !


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

U guys!! 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Trickyroo said:


> I think your great for doing that !


Thanks but I feel lik ur forcing urself to say tht!! haha

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## sydneyjd

I am a male. And I am sydneyjd.That is how you identify me.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Wait Sydney why did u jst randomly say tht??


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## sydneyjd

Also look at my info. Hi 4seasonsfarm!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Trickyroo said:


> Ummmmmmmm Hogget ? :scratch:


That's pretty close to one of my sows :lol:

Hogatha


----------



## sydneyjd

No,I looked back a little.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Hey Sydney!! but u can call Malory it's shorter and kinda my real name:l


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Lindsey, you have a doe to judge. I'm going to go do some stuff for about ten minutes, I expect to see a critique when I'm back. 

I still remember the first time Lacie made me "critique" something, that was pathetic. :lol:


----------



## sydneyjd

Good. Saw you on and off the wbchat earier. Did you clear you PM yet?


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

sydneyjd said:


> Good. Saw you on and off the wbchat earier. Did you clear you PM yet?


Yeh I was kinda busy all day and yeh I cleared it enough to where people can PM me

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Btw r u gonna get on there tonight?? I was gonna get on there but Lindsey isn't:/ and those other people aren't the most talkative haha


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## sydneyjd

Good.we should get all the people that are on this thread into the webhat. Then we can do some real chatting!!


----------



## goathiker

Oh good, there's people on the web chat. Time to start going to spy hehehe


----------



## sydneyjd

I will be on for a few right now,but ihave to go soon.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I tried to talk to tht one girl an she was all lik why do u want to kno about me??


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## sydneyjd

There are 21 right there now.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

goathiker said:


> Oh good, there's people on the web chat. Time to start going to spy hehehe


Wht is ur username??

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

sydneyjd said:


> I will be on for a few right now,but ihave to go soon.


Yeh I won't be on there too long either 

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## sydneyjd

Yeah,I saw.It is a chat.hats the wa it is.it is not too detailed.


----------



## goathiker

Same as here. I always use goathiker.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

sydneyjd said:


> There are 21 right there now.


Wht??:O crazy man

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## sydneyjd

Does


----------



## sydneyjd

Here is the links to how to get on. http://www.dairygoatinfo.com/f37/random-idea-34676/


----------



## sydneyjd

Here is the direct link.


----------



## sydneyjd

I tried out my new goat milker today,and one of my goats gave blood after she ran out of milk?


----------



## sydneyjd

Hopefully her udder will heal.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Wait why blood??:O nobody likes bloody milk!!:l tried it once and never wanna go bak again!!:l hahajk


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Sry Sydney my iPod kept doin tht weird thingy:/


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## sydneyjd

its,fine.don't worry.  I don't know why bloody,could be a temporarry dammaged udder.


----------



## sydneyjd

Hope to see you there tomorrow 4seasonsfarm.and stick around longer.


----------



## goathiker

I just spent half an hour talking to a bot. They are not very smart...And they don't have goats.


----------



## Trickyroo

4seasonsfarm said:


> Thanks but I feel lik ur forcing urself to say tht!! haha
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


Ummmm , I guess you missed my earlier post on this thread 
I would be doing the same exact thing your doing but me being me , i would be trying to keep the little tyke , lolol. Obviously you don't know me too well , do you ? :laugh: I couldnt sit back and watch the little guy perish !


----------



## Trickyroo

goathiker said:


> I just spent half an hour talking to a bot. They are not very smart...And they don't have goats.


:scratch::lol::scratch::shades:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Trickyroo said:


> Ummmm , I guess you missed my earlier post on this thread
> 
> I would be doing the same exact thing your doing but me being me , i would be trying to keep the little tyke , lolol. Obviously you don't know me too well , do you ? :laugh: I couldnt sit back and watch the little guy perish !


Yep, sounds like the Laura I know! :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> Lindsey, you have a doe to judge. I'm going to go do some stuff for about ten minutes, I expect to see a critique when I'm back.
> 
> I still remember the first time Lacie made me "critique" something, that was pathetic. :lol:


Sorry :-/ my mom made go to bed as I was halfway through and then to top that off , the Internet went off and deleted everything I typed :-/

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Ok thanks for everyone's prayers the deer pulled through the night and he is sucking on the bottle!!! I was able to get 2ccs in him ths morning


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## margaret

Yay! Good job


----------



## margaret

Got my milking machine cleaned out and hooked up on Saturday. I've sure missed that thing


----------



## goatlady1314

well thats good margaret! im going to get a milking machine one of theses days but i just dont know what type to buy :think:


----------



## margaret

We got our's from Hoegger. I love that thing! It is nice to watch something else do the work :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Milk machines are too much work to clean and such.. I mean unless you have tons of goats or can't milk.. IMO, it's a waste lol! But I like hand milking a lot so I'm a tad biased  lol


----------



## goatlady1314

well im going to have over 80 next year and it takes wayyy to long haha


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

margaret said:


> Yay! Good job


Thanks and yeh Chaney I bet it does!!

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

anything new goin on malone?


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

It's not malone it's water malone!! haha nothin new except I got poison oak!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Oh thats amazing! Whats water malone? Isnt that the same as poison ivy?


----------



## margaret

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Milk machines are too much work to clean and such.. I mean unless you have tons of goats or can't milk.. IMO, it's a waste lol! But I like hand milking a lot so I'm a tad biased  lol


Oh don't think I don't like hand milking. I still milk a couple by hand, but I we milk 6 does and I don't think it is a waste to be able to do other work in the barn while a couple does are being being milked. And it really isn't hard to clean either. Also it is nice for my Grandparents, when me and my brother are away they like to be able to use it since my grandpa's hands are to big to milk the does with little teats and my grandma broke her hand a couple years ago and can only milk one or two does. We don't use it every milking, usually just when we are in a hurry or don't feel like milking 6 goats


----------



## sassykat6181

So sad.....something took one of my 3 day old kids  I let mocha and her twins out in the pen with the other moms and their 3 week old kids a couple hours ago. Went to check on everyone and I can't find her other kid. I looked everywhere. I'm guessing a hawk took it? I put her and the one kid back in the kidding pen and now I'm super worried about everyone else.


----------



## sassykat6181

margaret said:


> Oh don't think I don't like hand milking. I still milk a couple by hand, but I we milk 6 does and I don't think it is a waste to be able to do other work in the barn while a couple does are being being milked. And it really isn't hard to clean either. Also it is nice for my Grandparents, when me and my brother are away they like to be able to use it since my grandpa's hands are to big to milk the does with little teats and my grandma broke her hand a couple years ago and can only milk one or two does. We don't use it every milking, usually just when we are in a hurry or don't feel like milking 6 goats


I'll be milking 9 does starting this week. I'm ordering the Perry milker Dp60HD. Check it out....looks really nice. My hands barely get through milking one doe


----------



## nchen7

Dave's (TDG) wife milks their 40-ish does all by hand..... :s

That's sad Katrina. Maybe he's hiding somehwere.....


----------



## margaret

Wow, that is amazing! My friends milk around 15 by hand. i was actually against the idea when my grandpa got the machine but since we have it I think we might as well use it, and we get done with the milking so much faster because we can do other work while the does get milked, work that would normally take a half an hour after we milked.


----------



## nchen7

For sure. I only had 1 last year to milk, and I really enjoyed it. I can see it getting more tedius the more does u have...


----------



## sassykat6181

He's back!!!!! I have no idea where he was hiding.....I looked everywhere. Maybe I should name him "Houdini" at least now my paranoia about a hawk has subsided


----------



## goatlady1314

Lol I'm glad you found him Katrina!!  he must be small huh?


----------



## sassykat6181

Yes he was only born Friday night. 4 lbs maybe


----------



## goatlady1314

Aww hes so cute tho!  glad you didn't lose him! Thats would have been sad


----------



## nchen7

hurray for finding him! he's adorable!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, I got my new clipper blades in the mail today. The #40 setting on the new blade cuts like a #30 on my old one, I was so ticked off! :hair: They're sending me a new one. :eyeroll: Last time I buy from a sharpening and clipper repair service...


----------



## Emzi00

Anyone here ever read A Midsummers Night Dream by Shakespeare? Better question is does anyone want to help with homework?


----------



## Trickyroo

cricket&#8230;&#8230;.cricket&#8230;..cricket


----------



## COgoatLover25

Nope, nobody does Emma ! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Darn. I really think that they're going overboard with this, I mean tons of homework each night that'd take three hours? No thanks!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Just watch the movie! :lol: I never read the book, but the movie was actually a little too "mature" for what I think kids should be watching, hopefully the book isn't like that....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

But anyways, I know of it, yes. What question is it?


----------



## Emzi00

I did watch the movie, then they did the whole "Who said that?" thing, so now I have to read it. :lol: And yes, a bit "mature", you might say. So far the book is a lot cleaner..

Well I'm done with it now!  And you're no good for vocab, since didn't actually read it...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Pfft, well fine then. I never read the book if there was a movie, and I always got the questions right :lol: So I say nonsense, who needs the book! 
I also used to skip the story in the literature books if it was like 30 pages, and just give some very vague answers that I couldn't possibly get wrong :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Anyone know what I should do for an ear infection??


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

On you or the goat? Antibiotics


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

My goat  I posted a thread on it..

I know.. I just don't know what kind


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Ugh no I wish I did


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Pfft, well fine then. I never read the book if there was a movie, and I always got the questions right :lol: So I say nonsense, who needs the book!
> I also used to skip the story in the literature books if it was like 30 pages, and just give some very vague answers that I couldn't possibly get wrong :ROFL: :slapfloor:


Well, if you _really_ want to help, compare and contrast the fairies and the mortals. 
I think I may have to use those skills... :lol:


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Haha I hav absolutely no clue wht cha talkin bout!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Emzi00 said:


> Darn. I really think that they're going overboard with this, I mean tons of homework each night that'd take three hours? No thanks!


I KNOW what you mean. My English teacher is whack. She told us that we don't have enough homework... And that it's supposed to be for every one hour of class, there should be 3 hours of homework to follow... Yikes!!! I guess that's what I get for taking Accelerated English 9...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Shakespeare contrasts the fairies with the mortals in order to highlight the limits reality places on human desire.

Fairies
(physical limits) Unconstrained by physical laws, the fairies possess a magical freedom of movement.
(social limits) The fairies are not subject to legal controls.
(mortality) The fairies are immortal and therefore their actions have only limited and temporary consequences.

Mortals
(physical limits) Subject to the laws of nature, the mortals find it difficult to go where they want.
(social limits) The mortals are bound by laws that maintain the power of the old over the young.
(mortality) The mortals make choices that have permanent consequences; they cannot live their lives again.


There.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Awwww that makes since!! thanks!!


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Shakespeare contrasts the fairies with the mortals in order to highlight the limits reality places on human desire.
> 
> Fairies
> (physical limits) Unconstrained by physical laws, the fairies possess a magical freedom of movement.
> (social limits) The fairies are not subject to legal controls.
> (mortality) The fairies are immortal and therefore their actions have only limited and temporary consequences.
> 
> Mortals
> (physical limits) Subject to the laws of nature, the mortals find it difficult to go where they want.
> (social limits) The mortals are bound by laws that maintain the power of the old over the young.
> (mortality) The mortals make choices that have permanent consequences; they cannot live their lives again.
> 
> There.


:shock: :chin: :cheers:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Ok so the baby deer is doin so well now!! he is sucking the bottle almost perfectly and he is gaining weight and getting stronger!!


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## Emzi00

That was deep Lacie..:lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lawyer talk is what it is :lol:

Glad the fawn is doing well!


----------



## Emzi00

So, either you were a lawyer, live around a lawyer, or have been to court a lot. :chin:


----------



## Emzi00

SMB_GoatHerd said:


> I KNOW what you mean. My English teacher is whack. She told us that we don't have enough homework... And that it's supposed to be for every one hour of class, there should be 3 hours of homework to follow... Yikes!!! I guess that's what I get for taking Accelerated English 9...


My English teacher is way more than whack, some might use words that are not appropriate on this board when describing her...


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Emzi00 said:


> My English teacher is way more than whack, some might use words that are not appropriate on this board when describing her...


I understand. Gotta keep it PG now. Hahah. English is one of my worst... My mom met her once at a parent teacher conference and came home, and asked, "Does she always have that stick up her butt?"


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Ok so apparently my mom didnt kno tht it was illegal to keep baby Deers!!! But me and my whole family knew except her!!:/ so she said she is calling the state park tomorrow and we r gonna hav to get rid of him right away!!!!:'( man!!! I hate all these laws!!! I thought it was a free country!!:l 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> So, either you were a lawyer, live around a lawyer, or have been to court a lot. :chin:


:laugh: shhhh


----------



## Trickyroo

4seasonsfarm said:


> Ok so apparently my mom didnt kno tht it was illegal to keep baby Deers!!! But me and my whole family knew except her!!:/ so she said she is calling the state park tomorrow and we r gonna hav to get rid of him right away!!!!:'( man!!! I hate all these laws!!! I thought it was a free country!!:l
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


Aww , I'm sorry  But maybe it will be for the best. Let us know what 
happens !


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I will but my hopes were just let down a lot tht I hav to give the deer up before I was suspecting


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## Trickyroo

4seasonsfarm said:


> I will but my hopes were just let down a lot tht I hav to give the deer up before I was suspecting
> 
> Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


I know and I'm sorry :hug: But YOU saved his life , remember that :thumb:


----------



## gizmogirl

*Bottle feeding babies!*

Hi there...i am looking for any tricks to get bottle fed babies to drink from a bucket.I have 4 on bottles and they have other adults they can see drinking...but they just want their bottles!! Please any tricks will be appreciated!! Thanks


----------



## Trickyroo

Hi gizmogirl 

You might want to start a thread on this in health and wellness or goat frenzy. You will get more replies 

You can try putting some molasses on the nipples then offering them some on your finger. Once they start sucking on your finger , switch to the nipple on the lambar  Hope this helps


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Trickyroo said:


> I know and I'm sorry :hug: But YOU saved his life , remember that :thumb:


Thanks!! yeh if he would hav went another day wth those people he would've died

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

gizmogirl said:


> Hi there...i am looking for any tricks to get bottle fed babies to drink from a bucket.I have 4 on bottles and they have other adults they can see drinking...but they just want their bottles!! Please any tricks will be appreciated!! Thanks


Wait from a bucket or lambar?? If its a bucket then. Start bottle feeding(additional bottles) of water then after they get used to the taste put their mouth in the bucket and show em what it is hope this helps!!

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno

Do not feed water from a bottle. That can cause problems.


----------



## Trickyroo

I don't think its a good idea for babies to "drink" from a bucket like a dog would lap water. But I'm not sure.


----------



## ksalvagno

How old are these bottle babies? Many babies will try what they see adults doing. Then they slowly get introduced to using the bucket. But don't feed milk from a bucket and don't feed water from a bottle. It goes into the wrong chamber of the stomach and can cause problems.


----------



## nchen7

you know.....the last weeks of waiting for does to kid collectively feeling much longer than the previous 4.5 months.....


----------



## sassykat6181

I know how you feel Ni! I have 3 due any day and 1 next week. Then kidding is over! It seems like the days drag on forever once you get close to 145. On a positive note, I think I've mastered feeling for ligaments


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

ksalvagno said:


> Do not feed water from a bottle. That can cause problems.


Really wow thanks I won't do tht again!!

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo

I thought the OP wanted to switch from a bottle to a lambar.
Never thought about actually drinking from a bucket , i wouldn't have suggested molasses on the nipples and finger , lolol.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey all... I have no internet at home.. So won't be on for a whole


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'll miss ya Skyla! :hug:


----------



## COgoatLover25

You and me both! Hurry up and get back on whenever you can Skyla


----------



## Emzi00

No Skyla..? :blue:


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I'm in on tht hurry up too!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Oh guys im sure she'll be back before ya know it ;-) just got in from a bonfire  now im going to sleep... maybe :lol:


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I can't go to bed!! so I got on webchat and Sydney wanted all of you to know he got banned for a week but will be on. Just incase if y'all were looking for him!!


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> I can't go to bed!! so I got on webchat and Sydney wanted all of you to know he got banned for a week but will be on. Just incase if y'all were looking for him!!
> 
> Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


We aren't ! Haha

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Ik but he told me to tell yaw that!! haha


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Hey guys if you are trying to PM me my messaging system is bein weird:/ I have less than 5 messages and it's sayin it's full!!!:O 


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## nchen7

did you check your send box?


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

What is that??


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## nchen7

in your inbox, there's a drop down menu. click on it and select sent messages. it'll show all the messages you sent out to people


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Ok thanks!!


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I finally found it!!


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## Scottyhorse

Three goats (2 doelings and my huge Boer doe) to show train by june 12th! :crazy: None of them are liking it at all.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Ugh!!!:/ hey how is your bf doing?? Or hav u heard from him??


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey guys!  I should have internet back tomorrow  so, not much longer... Have to go where there is free wifi


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Yay!!!!


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## Scottyhorse

4seasonsfarm said:


> Ugh!!!:/ hey how is your bf doing?? Or hav u heard from him??
> 
> Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


Nothing... it's killing me.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

What!! I'm sorry!! did u ever get to go see him??


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## Scottyhorse

No, he had to have more surgeries so he will be in the hospital longer than expected. That's the last I have heard from him.


----------



## Emzi00

Well that sucks Sydney! :hug:


----------



## Scottyhorse

:/ yeah.


----------



## Emzi00

So how are things?


----------



## COgoatLover25

That's too bad Sydney :hug:
Hey guys guess what


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> So how are things?


Going okay... If you know what I mean ;p It's gotten hot which neither I or the goats are liking much :lol:

How are you?


----------



## Scottyhorse

COgoatLover25 said:


> That's too bad Sydney :hug:
> Hey guys guess what


What?


----------



## COgoatLover25

Scottyhorse said:


> What?


I think one of my does is gonna kid within the next 48 hrs!


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> Going okay... If you know what I mean ;p It's gotten hot which neither I or the goats are liking much :lol:
> 
> How are you?


Well, you're alive :thumbup: It's gotten hot here too, in the 80s. I was out riding tonight working on teaching him rollbacks and a little bit with flying lead changes, both of us were sweating pretty hard after ten minutes. :lol:

I'm fine. If you know what I mean.  Could be better, but could be worse.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Yay go Lindsey!!


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## nchen7

Lindsey, now that you say that, it'll be a few more days. lol


----------



## nchen7

Sydney, hope you hear from your bf soon. :hug:


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Me too!!


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> Well, you're alive :thumbup: It's gotten hot here too, in the 80s. I was out riding tonight working on teaching him rollbacks and a little bit with flying lead changes, both of us were sweating pretty hard after ten minutes. :lol:
> 
> I'm fine. If you know what I mean.  Could be better, but could be worse.


Yes, I am :lol: And so are you  Do you have your horse at your house?

I'll be riding Oci tonight, but just walking because of the darn farrier...


----------



## COgoatLover25

nchen7 said:


> Lindsey, now that you say that, it'll be a few more days. lol


:lol: I'll be the one laughing with beautiful Nubian kids while you're still waiting :lol:Wouldn't that be funny ? But you might be right although her udder feels pretty tight


----------



## nchen7

my girls' udders still have a bit of room to go. but...like I posted somewhere else, Buttercup is acting really ornery. she won't let me LOOK at her backside let alone touch it.


----------



## Scottyhorse

A doe at Camanna just had quads! Two bucks and two does! This doe, Ella, was also bred to the same buck as Sweet Rhapsody. Anna wanted a doe to retain out of one of these does, and there's three to choose from! Hoping to get the doe from Rhapsody. Haven't seen a picture yet but she said she's really pretty and is mostly black with moonspots! She may be my first moonspotted goat!


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> Yes, I am :lol: And so are you  Do you have your horse at your house?
> 
> I'll be riding Oci tonight, but just walking because of the darn farrier...


I sure don't feel like it, I keep checking my pulse. :lol: Nope, he's not really mine either, but I'm the only one who rides him since his owner has something going on with her hip.


----------



## Scottyhorse

:hug:

That's still fun though


----------



## Emzi00

Sydney...


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> Sydney...


:lol: :hug: We'll make a bigger version when you come visit


----------



## Scottyhorse

And for the fellow Nigerian breeders on here... The doe kids great grand dam (I think) is Old Mountain Farm Tianna Quinn!!!


----------



## Scottyhorse

You've gotta at least like her a little bit, Emma  :lol:

http://oldmountainfarm.com/Does-Senior-OMFTiannaQuinn.html


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> :lol: :hug: We'll make a bigger version when you come visit


Much bigger, we need to be able to fit a mini fridge in it.. :chin:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So, this is the first time the girl child has ever clipped a goat, it turned out....ok-ish.... :lol: She needs a lot more practice, BUT in her defense, I never let her learn... :chin: And it started raining while she was clipping Moon :ROFL: :lol: It was actually pretty funny, started out not a cloud in the sky, about 80 degrees, sunny.... then she picks up the clippers starts clipping, and boom, starts raining :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

I love that doe Sydney. Hope you get one of her grandkids


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> You've gotta at least like her a little bit, Emma  :lol:
> 
> http://oldmountainfarm.com/Does-Senior-OMFTiannaQuinn.html


She needs some brisket... and three OH bucks in that pedigree. Sure, she's nice.


----------



## Scottyhorse

What's wrong with that clip job, Lacie? Looks fine to me :lol: Is that Biagia? (sp)


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> So, this is the first time the girl child has ever clipped a goat, it turned out....ok-ish.... :lol: She needs a lot more practice, BUT in her defense, I never let her learn... :chin: And it started raining while she was clipping Moon :ROFL: :lol: It was actually pretty funny, started out not a cloud in the sky, about 80 degrees, sunny.... then she picks up the clippers starts clipping, and boom, starts raining :lol:


I think she needs to take a bit more off that tail. 

And I still don't like her face.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It's hideous is what's wrong with it! :lol: It's not even in spots, but she is a harder one to clip because she has loose skin, so I'll let that slid and fix it later 
Nope that's Moon, Biagia is not to be photographed for the world to see... her blown udder is really not the prettiest


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> I think she needs to take a bit more off that tail.


I made her put her back since it was raining, she isn't done, and I'll fix it later 

And you can't even see her face! However it does look better this year onder:


----------



## Emzi00

Yet I've seen her. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

But you aren't the world :shades:


----------



## Emzi00

I can too see her face!! Second picture. I don't need a good picture to pick out what I do and don't like.


----------



## Emzi00

Well that depends on who you ask, to at least one person I am.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Pfft, that's part of her face, you need to see the entire face before you judge it :lol:

But really, it's not the worst clip in the world, might even show her.... but probably not...


----------



## Emzi00

Do I need to see the outside and the inside of a leg to know if it's posty or sickle? Methinks not. :shades: I totally know how to judge a goat, kinda. :lol:

Are you planning on going to any shows? Those girls could get some legs easy.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> She needs some brisket... and three OH bucks in that pedigree. Sure, she's nice.


Okay, I'll give you that


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, I didn't go to the Red Bluff one, missed that by like a week. And the only other close-ish one is the September show in Placerville, which is a bit over 2hrs away, so we'll see. 
It really would be interesting to see how her and Babette show, Moon has the size and body, but Babette has the best udder.

Which by the way, Babette is at 2 gallons a day now, 7 weeks fresh


----------



## Scottyhorse

Can I pretty please see her udder, Lacie?


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'm going to see how much Carolina is producing this Saturday I think...


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well, I didn't go to the Red Bluff one, missed that by like a week. And the only other close-ish one is the September show in Placerville, which is a bit over 2hrs away, so we'll see.
> It really would be interesting to see how her and Babette show, Moon has the size and body, but Babette has the best udder.
> 
> Which by the way, Babette is at 2 gallons a day now, 7 weeks fresh


Yeah, Kristi do good at red bluff? For all the shows out there, none are really in NorCal.
They're really nice, but better competition out there in the west. I think they'd do well.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Babs hasn't been clipped yet, I have to get some sunscreen and some thrift store shirts before I clip her, she sunburns easily


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Yeah, Kristi do good at red bluff? For all the shows out there, none are really in NorCal.
> They're really nice, but better competition out there in the west. I think they'd do well.


Cricket won her class 2x, got a RCGH, and BAU
Reni got a RGCH. a 1st, and a 2nd

So to clarify, neither took show.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Babs hasn't been clipped yet, I have to get some sunscreen and some thrift store shirts before I clip her, she sunburns easily


I was talking about Biagia, but, I'll take any pictures of any of your pretty goats :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

That's great.  Those two are really looking great.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Would anyone be kind and take a look at my thread? 

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f217/weight-gain-supplement-167432/


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Scottyhorse said:


> I was talking about Biagia, but, I'll take any pictures of any of your pretty goats :lol:


:slapfloor: Why in the world do you want to see her udder?! It's pretty bad, but she milks well even with it looking so bad, her Babette are neck and neck! :greengrin:
Only difference is that poor Biagia almost bangs her udder on the stand when she jumps up!


----------



## Emzi00

Bear didn't like being clipped... he wouldn't hold still. :lol: I had to touch him up today, he didn't behave any better. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Scottyhorse said:


> Would anyone be kind and take a look at my thread?
> 
> http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f217/weight-gain-supplement-167432/


When they are milking it's not easy to put weight on them, so I figured a way around that. Whatever they regularly need to _keep_ their weight _maintained_, feed double. Put's weight on considerably fast. Then you can slowly go back to the regular amount.

As for the pregnant doe who needs weight, she should be at her milking ration right now, and then some extra for the weight, but not too much for the risk of giant kids.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :slapfloor: Why in the world do you want to see her udder?! It's pretty bad, but she milks well even with it looking so bad, her Babette are neck and neck! :greengrin:
> Only difference is that poor Biagia almost bangs her udder on the stand when she jumps up!


Why WOULDN'T I? :-D I really want to see it :lol:

Poor girl :lol:


----------



## nchen7

waiting for does to kid is tough business. I keep waking up in the middle of the night and not being able to fall back asleep.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Tell me about it :lol: I hope Betty kids in the day time, unlike Carolina! She is SO huge! It's very very hard to believe that she is due July 30th...


----------



## Scottyhorse

70 days till day 150 for Betty... Seems like so long!


----------



## nchen7

ugh. these last few days are the worst tho! I found the 4.5 months leading up to this felt long, but not nearly at long as this!

just checked on everyone. woke them up. they gave me this look like "what are YOU doing out here???" Buttercup looks puffier in the back. it rained so I'm hoping against hope that it'll be next 2 days (but I keep saying that, which means I'm just about ready for the mental hospital.....)


----------



## COgoatLover25

I woke up this morning to a beautiful buckling!  I'm not in any way a morning person but even this made me smile. ( especially when I thought of poor Ni :lol: ) He looks just like daddy! Please welcome Crystal's buckling! Everything went smoothly and without problem Any name suggestions anyone? His sire's name - Buxom Belles Zoey's Apache
His dam's name-Sky Crest Crystal


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Um maybe crimtonite!! 


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

And congrats!!! 


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## margaret

Congrats Lindsey!
he is adorable


----------



## COgoatLover25

Thanks Margaret  Only one but he's healthy


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Lindsey did u see my name suggestion??


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> Lindsey did u see my name suggestion??
> 
> Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


Yeah, I was thinking maybe Crystal's Gem or something like that


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey y'all  got my internet back!!  WOOT WOOT!


----------



## nchen7

welcome back Skyla!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Yay!!!!!


----------



## sassykat6181

You know you've got goat crazy when you happy dance to the new clippers that arrived!!!!! Can't wait to use them. I used a cheap awful pair from walmart last year and did a hack job. I'll practice on the does I'm not taking to next months show first 
Any words of advice? I got a 10 and 40 Thanks


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Here's the next sexy lady of the day, not bad for her age!  (milked out and standing around obviously  )


----------



## Scottyhorse

Okay, I have a few questions about the junior show sign up:

Ellie, my Boer doe, turned a year old in January. The only class for the 12-24 month old does is the Dry Yearlings class. Should I put her in that? Otherwise its the Doe; 2-3 years, 3-4 years, etc. 

Second, would I put the nigerians in the Milk Goats breeds or the Mini goat breeds? Thinking the mini breeds goes for Mini nubians, mini fainters, etc? 

Third, what does 'Lot' mean? How many is in each class? Wondering because I will have two doelings in the same class.

Also, can I have someone else show my second doeling? Can I have a friend who is not in 4-H show her, or does someone else in 4-H have to show her?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Very nice Lacie


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

sassykat6181 said:


> You know you've got goat crazy when you happy dance to the new clippers that arrived!!!!! Can't wait to use them. I used a cheap awful pair from walmart last year and did a hack job. I'll practice on the does I'm not taking to next months show first
> Any words of advice? I got a 10 and 40 Thanks


#10 on the bodies, #40 for the udders  
Just go in several directions, and against the growth of the hair. Go over it many times to make sure it's even. Pull the skin this way and that if you need too (especially helpful in the armpit area). Lift the legs up to get all the hair everywhere. Long strokes, short strokes can make it look a bit choppy.

Have fun and good luck! Don't forget to wash the blades and oil them.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Scottyhorse said:


> Okay, I have a few questions about the junior show sign up:
> 
> Ellie, my Boer doe, turned a year old in January. The only class for the 12-24 month old does is the Dry Yearlings class. Should I put her in that? Otherwise its the Doe; 2-3 years, 3-4 years, etc.
> 
> She would be in the yearling class. She can't compete in a class that she isn't in the age group of.
> 
> Second, would I put the nigerians in the Milk Goats breeds or the Mini goat breeds? Thinking the mini breeds goes for Mini nubians, mini fainters, etc?
> 
> I would assume the mini class
> 
> Third, what does 'Lot' mean? How many is in each class? Wondering because I will have two doelings in the same class.
> I think you have that right... I don't remember :lol:
> 
> Also, can I have someone else show my second doeling? Can I have a friend who is not in 4-H show her, or does someone else in 4-H have to show her?
> 
> Yes, they can show her in an open class, I'm not sure about 4-H. They would be showing her as your agent.


...


----------



## sassykat6181

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> #10 on the bodies, #40 for the udders
> 
> Just go in several directions, and against the growth of the hair. Go over it many times to make sure it's even. Pull the skin this way and that if you need too (especially helpful in the armpit area). Lift the legs up to get all the hair everywhere. Long strokes, short strokes can make it look a bit choppy.
> 
> Have fun and good luck! Don't forget to wash the blades and oil them.


Thanks! I got the andis ultraedge with the ceramic blades. Maybe I'll start with the yearling I'm taking so in case I mess up she has a month to look normal again. Lol


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> ...


Thanks! Going to email the coordinator to make sure. There's no phone number for her. 

Also, the goat show starts at 11 AM!!!? How should I go about making sure Carolina's doelings get enough to eat. They are a little over a month old now, and the show is June 14th, so they will be almost 2 months old then. Will they be okay without milk for a day or two? Or should I try and put them on a bottle? If I do put them on a bottle, the milk would need to be kept in a cooler with ice to make sure it stays fresh - very hot in that barn.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Scottyhorse said:


> Thanks! Going to email the coordinator to make sure. There's no phone number for her.
> 
> Also, the goat show starts at 11 AM!!!? How should I go about making sure Carolina's doelings get enough to eat. They are a little over a month old now, and the show is June 14th, so they will be almost 2 months old then. Will they be okay without milk for a day or two? Or should I try and put them on a bottle? If I do put them on a bottle, the milk would need to be kept in a cooler with ice to make sure it stays fresh - very hot in that barn.


Is it a 4-h show, or a fair?

If it's just a one day show, they'll live. Show her and then take her back to her babies.

If it's a fair show, take them with, and let them have a pen next to her, so you can let them nurse, then put her in her own pen 12-14 hours before the show.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Is it a 4-h show, or a fair?
> 
> If it's just a one day show, they'll live. Show her and then take her back to her babies.
> 
> If it's a fair show, take them with, and let them have a pen next to her, so you can let them nurse, then put her in her own pen 12-14 hours before the show.


It's a 4-H show. Haul in is on the 13th, showing on the 14th. Showing pretty much goes on all day because there is just one judge for ALL the goats. So they might not get to nurse till 2-3 PM on the 14th. They would go about 36 hours maybe with no milk.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, she isn't going to be in ever class, in every ring. She does her show and then if she wins, they have the champion challenge. But pretty much she has her class or two, that's it.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well, she isn't going to be in ever class, in every ring. She does her show and then if she wins, they have the champion challenge. But pretty much she has her class or two, that's it.


There's only one ring for goats and sheep to share :lol: Hog aren't going to be there because of that virus thats going around. Happy about that because all they do is SCREAM! But they should be ok with no milk haul in night and the day of the show?


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Here's the next sexy lady of the day, not bad for her age!  (milked out and standing around obviously  )


Well done!!

Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

I'm running out of ideas for my nails. Any ideas for designs that you guys have? :mecry:


----------



## canyontrailgoats

Fingernails? I just painted mine white with black spots...I like Dalmatians


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

That sounds cute! I'm repainting after I had puzzle pieces. They chipped away. They were super cute though. I think I'm going to try something like a Vera Bradley design. i found it online, and it looks super cute. I've done so many things, I'm running out of ideas.... Camo, balloons, watermelons, flowers, elegant things, animals, and about anything else you could think of...


----------



## canyontrailgoats

Speaking of black and white, I saw this lady with super cute ying-yang symbol nails. And my friend specializes in "paintball" nails, where she paints them white and splashes different colors all over them.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

SMB_GoatHerd said:


> I'm running out of ideas for my nails. Any ideas for designs that you guys have? :mecry:


Ever try water marble?


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Yep, I've done both of them. I've done splatter painting. It works well with straws, but both that and the water marbling get a little messy. I love the look of both. Maybe next time I do them. What I ended up doing, actually looks nice.


----------



## NubianFan

I am jealous that y'all have time to worry about your nails. Mine are lucky if they get painted twice a year. I have done some nail art on my daughter but never had the time or patience to do it on myself


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

This is my favorite water marble to do  But yeah, like Leslie, I don't do my nails often, and today was one of those days that I got up and did my hair and makeup for the first time in a couple years :ROFL: It was for absolutely no reason other than just cuz


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'm getting blisters or something from trimming goat hooves... Hooves are so dry and the clippers are starting to get a bit dull.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I've been using Jakoti sheep shears, and they still cut the hooves like a hot knife threw soft butter! Best things ever!!!


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'll have to look into those.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Wow that water marble looks great!! and I have heard of getting the lace panty hose and doin a black coat then out the panty hose over the nails and then paint white over it


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Yeah. I do like water marbling. It looks cool, it's just so messy....


----------



## margaret

I'm leaving for the show today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:balloons::wahoo:arty::stars:


----------



## nchen7

Good luck and safe travels!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Good luck! Have fun!


----------



## Trickyroo

Good luck and safe trip Margaret  Have fun


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Hope u do well


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## Axykatt

I made mozzarella!! I'm so freaking excited, my girls are officially paying their way after only 3 years investment.


----------



## canyontrailgoats

That's great axykatt! Did you taste it yet?


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Cool!!!


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## Axykatt

I did, and it is delicious! I'm so proud of my girls for making such nice milk. I've already made more traditional goat cheeses and butter from the cream I scrape, but mozzarella was my goal cheese.


----------



## canyontrailgoats

Axykatt, you have to try making goats milk ice cream..It's so rich and yummy, and easy! There's thousands of recipes and flavors you can try, and if you have an ice cream machine it only takes a half hour. 

After I failed at cheese making I stuck with ice cream, it's easier for me and I love chocolate lol


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Axykatt said:


> I did, and it is delicious! I'm so proud of my girls for making such nice milk. I've already made more traditional goat cheeses and butter from the cream I scrape, but mozzarella was my goal cheese.


That sounds really good right now!!!

Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## Axykatt

canyontrailgoats said:


> Axykatt, you have to try making goats milk ice cream..It's so rich and yummy, and easy! There's thousands of recipes and flavors you can try, and if you have an ice cream machine it only takes a half hour.
> 
> After I failed at cheese making I stuck with ice cream, it's easier for me and I love chocolate lol


After I get my cream separator in the mail I'll be making ice cream. 

I'm getting a quart and a half a day with kids still on all my girls and only 4 weeks fresh. I'm pretty sure that soon I'll have more milk than I'll know what to do with!


----------



## nchen7

Mmmmm!!! Mozzarella!!!!! Congrats!! Pictures?


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

She would have to throw it up for that!! haha jk


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

First show of the year is about a week away! Soo exciting!!  vet is coming to do HCs on Tuesday


----------



## Trickyroo

How exciting !!!!!! :hug::stars::wahoo:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I can't wait to see how everyone does! Especially the Munchies!


----------



## Trickyroo

How in the world are you getting them all there may i ask ?


----------



## canyontrailgoats

That's where Caprine Cargo would come in handy  :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! Well, Juby will be in a crate in the van, the rest, my grandfather has a little trailer that he used for his mopeds.. Well, we used it for our pig back in Dec, and he has t picked it up so we aRe borrowing a friends truck and using his trailer.. The next show.. I'm not really sure.. :/ :lol:

Next year I don't think I'll be showing any LaManchas  I won't have a way to get them anywhere..  we are planning on getting a truck in 2016.. And a small trailer.. But next year.. I don't know what we are gonna do..


----------



## Trickyroo

Thats a nice idea  Im hoping to get a trailer at some point too 
And a pickup , lol.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It's not anything fancy.. And will have a tarp roof LOL! But it will get the job done for this show 

Yah.. We need one too!


----------



## katiebug

Hey guys, this is Sydney :wave: This is my best friends (Katie) new account. She's going to get a couple Nigerian kids here in a few months  Give her a warm welcome so she can come be goof balls with us and we can all teach her about goats!  


Katie
Eastern Wa
Soon to be goat mom to two Nigerians!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Welcome Katie! You're gonna love it here


----------



## goathiker

Welcome Katie  You should give her the chatzy address too Sidney. I'll be on Chatzy in about 15 minutes.


----------



## katiebug

COgoatLover25 said:


> Welcome Katie! You're gonna love it here


Thanks! I'm sure I will love it!

Katie
Eastern Wa
Soon to be goat mom to two Nigerians!


----------



## katiebug

goathiker said:


> Welcome Katie  You should give her the chatzy address too Sidney. I'll be on Chatzy in about 15 minutes.


Thanks for the welcome! Can't use chatzy because I only have a ipod, my friend Sydney will be on in a couple minutes.

Katie
Eastern Wa
Soon to be goat mom to two Nigerians!


----------



## nchen7

welcome Katie!!


----------



## katiebug

nchen7 said:


> welcome Katie!!


Thanks!

Katie
Eastern Wa
Soon to be goat mom to two Nigerians!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hi Katie  welcome to TGS  it'll be great to have you here


----------



## Axykatt

Here's my mozzarella! It's not pretty, but it's soooo delicious!


----------



## nchen7

yummm!!! mine look like that too, and I say that as well. looks ugly, but SOOO tasty. (who needs pretty food anyway??) I see pizza in your future! yum!


----------



## Axykatt

If I can stop eating it long enough!


----------



## nchen7

yea. I have to stash mine in the back of the fridge where the bf can't find it (I get too bloated if I eat too much of the fresh stuff, so I can usually wait). but if we have any ripe tomatoes around, there's no chance!

so....I think my doe is going into labour. there's a bit of clear goo. how long between clear goo does amber goo happen?


----------



## Axykatt

I don't know. My nigi mix and my mini mancha both went within a few minutes of starting to show labor signs. Peggy Sue took about an hour from clear to amber, and an hour from amber to water sac, then another 45 minutes from sac to kids.


----------



## nchen7

oy! it's been over an hour from clear goo. she's not sunken in yet. just mean. and to top it off, i noticed a bit of tape worms in her poop. :s


----------



## sassykat6181

Ni I hope you're snuggling little ones by now  My Sally went all day with clear goo. 8-5 but her buckling was huge. It was only 1/2 hr once I saw amber and I've yet to see amber goo in any other doe They're all different


----------



## Trickyroo

Welcome Katie  Glad your here ! Cant wait to see pictures of your new goats when you get them


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

katiebug said:


> Hey guys, this is Sydney :wave: This is my best friends (Katie) new account. She's going to get a couple Nigerian kids here in a few months  Give her a warm welcome so she can come be goof balls with us and we can all teach her about goats!
> 
> Katie
> Eastern Wa
> Soon to be goat mom to two Nigerians!


Welcome Katie I'm Malory!! I have an iPod too but I can use it on the webchat

Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## nchen7

yep! have baby goats to snuggle. my girls didn't have the amber goo like everyone else says they will. I think the goo bubble came out, and just exploded on its way out (saw Buttercup's do that...wasn't there for Missy's).


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Waiting for the people to come pick Snappy and her kid up.. It's bitter sweet.. :/ I'll miss her.. But she will be in great hands


----------



## nchen7

Aww. That is bittersweet. :hug:


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Sew letting something you love go


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

They just left a bit ago.. She's gonna be SPOILED rotten! LOL! (As if she wasn't already  )


----------



## nchen7

awww! it's a good feeling when a beloved animal goes off to an amazing home.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It is  
I'm sure we will get plenty of updates too


----------



## nchen7

that would be nice. 

I'm so sleepy. already had a big nap, but feel like I need another


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I wish I could take naps.. I can never sleep during the day


----------



## nchen7

Ah....you're young yet. 

So our feral broody abandoned her nest today with 6 days to go.  I can't blame her. The nest has been covered with mites. Not sure how she's sat on it that long. We don't have an incubator, so I cleaned off the eggs and now they're in our oven with pilot light on. Hopefully somet are still viable...


----------



## NubianFan

You can make an incubator if you are crafty. One woman I knew put her chicken eggs in a cake bowl and put a light bulb in it with a towel over, it , now that sounds dangerous to me but she said it worked, you might youtube how to make a homemade incubator and get some ideas.


----------



## nchen7

hmm...that may work. the oven is nice and warm. I have the door cracked so they don't get too hot and a glass of water in it for humidity. we'll see what happens. not like I NEED a clutch of chicks to brood, but I can't just let the unborn chicks dying....


----------



## Frosty

Be careful putting cloth over light bulbs if they touch it could start a fire. Skyla don't know if I told you but my helper was in a car accident on her way to work a few days ago. Totaled the car and messed up her right arm. So the show will be interesting. She can't use her right arm in some motions and I got carpal tunnel in my left one so this should be really fun. lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm willing to help with what ever you need  just let me know 

Hope she is doing ok!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Just heard that Jubilee's aunt is now a finished champion!  :stars:


----------



## nchen7

That's awesome Skyla!

I'm leaving the eggs in the oven with pilot light. I just need to doublt check temp before going to bed


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That doe is actually a doe I had debated on getting a doe out of instead of Promise's mom  

Hope the eggs hatch for you Ni! That would be pretty cool!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Does $525 total sound like a good price for a doe kid from Ella, and a buck kid from Rhapsody, both sired by Grand Torino? They would be half siblings.... So I would need at least two Nigerian bucks, selling Finn... Anyways, I think that I will get those too kids. What do you think? I think it's a good price.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm not sure on who those does are, but it sounds like a fair price for a doe and buck kid


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, sounds fair 

So, I just realized that Sydney's signature says it's updated a year into the future :lol: :ROFL:


----------



## NubianFan

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Yeah, sounds fair
> 
> So, I just realized that Sydney's signature says it's updated a year into the future :lol: :ROFL:


What do you mean a year in the future.... where have you been Lacie, don't you know it is 2016 already


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hmmm, if that's the case I have really been slacking the past two years, and the babies should be far bigger :lol:

I finished clipping my alpines today, and I trimmed hooves. Getting rid of the two bucklings tomorrow, and about 30 chickens  
27 chicken nuggets hatched last night/this morning too


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Guys how tall should a 2-3 month old Nigerian doeling be??


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Not a clue :lol: 

For a random guess I would say less than 15 inches...


----------



## NubianFan

What do you mean babies, you sold all your goats after the alien invasion in spring of 2015 , really sorry to hear you are having these terrible hallucinations, memory loss, and problems keeping track of time Lacie... maybe you should go have a lie down.... Don't stub your toe on your IV pole and try not to let the restraints disturb your slumber this time.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ok, I lied, I do have a reference.... this was used for the ND's as well.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> What do you mean babies, you sold all your goats after the alien invasion in spring of 2015 , really sorry to hear you are having these terrible hallucinations, memory loss, and problems keeping track of time Lacie... maybe you should go have a lie down.... Don't stub your toe on your IV pole and try not to let the restraints disturb your slumber this time.


Can I hold you accountable for any sort of jinx that may come from this? :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## NubianFan

LOL I don't have the slightest idea what you are talking about....


----------



## NubianFan

I'm sorry I just felt like razzing you for some odd reason...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:chin: Well played.....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

How many do you see? :lol:


----------



## fishin816

Well hi everyone! Sorry I haven't really been on in a while, been busy at GOAT SHOWS!!!! Just got back from the MO-KAN show, and did fairly decent! No first place or grand/reserve, but we did ok. I got seventh in showmanship, only because I needed to walk better and stay on the outside of my goat, but I knew every part of the score card while the other kids knew nothing… Zero got THIRD in the senior kid class, I was put in seventh, then he bumped me to fourth, then third! Miss Priss got fifth out of a large class of does, (around fifteen), but WOULD have got fourth if the goat in front of me wasnt pregnant, so therefore she would have had more body capacity. Gypsy got last because of her horrible skittishness and not wanting to listen… so Gypsy is a brood doe now… Ginger's dad did get GCH Senior Buck tho! And her mom got 2nd place CH Challenge (ONLY because she was a younger doe, and the judge preferred aged does… ugh)! I learned a lot of stuff as well, helped show for a lot of people, showed for an Obe person and got first and grand with that doe! And I showed for the three year old Nigie class, and got third! Awesome day for me and my goats! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sounds like you had fun Cade  congrats


----------



## Trickyroo

NubianFan said:


> What do you mean babies, you sold all your goats after the alien invasion in spring of 2015 , really sorry to hear you are having these terrible hallucinations, memory loss, and problems keeping track of time Lacie... maybe you should go have a lie down.... Don't stub your toe on your IV pole and try not to let the restraints disturb your slumber this time.


:shocked::shocked::shocked::slapfloor::shock::ROFL:


----------



## katiebug

4seasonsfarm said:


> Welcome Katie I'm Malory!! I have an iPod too but I can use it on the webchat
> 
> Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


Hello Malory.

Katie
Eastern Wa
Soon to be goat mom to two Nigerians!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> How many do you see? :lol:


10

Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

katiebug said:


> Hello Malory.
> 
> Katie
> Eastern Wa
> Soon to be goat mom to two Nigerians!


If u ever need anything just ask

Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## katiebug

4seasonsfarm said:


> If u ever need anything just ask
> 
> Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


 Okay thanks Mallory!

Katie
Eastern Wa
Soon to be goat mom to two Nigerians!


----------



## katiebug

Trickyroo said:


> Welcome Katie  Glad your here ! Cant wait to see pictures of your new goats when you get them


Thanks. Yeah I can't wait to be a goat owner! The doeling is black with a little bit of brown with blue eyes. The wether is tan with white splotches and also has blue eyes.

Katie
Eastern Wa
Soon to be goat mom to two Nigerians!


----------



## COgoatLover25

BTW, I like your profile pic


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Just got hime from getting Juby tattooed  she was a good girl and got to see her mama


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

katiebug said:


> Okay thanks Mallory!
> 
> Katie
> Eastern Wa
> Soon to be goat mom to two Nigerians!


Your welcome

Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## margaret

i'm back! 
My goats did pretty well. 
Nigie doeling and Grade yearling got 2nd to last but yearling was against 2 of Bill and Doreen Brown's goats and the other does were in better condition. After seeing the other does we are starting Spruce on Calf Manna. And this was our first year with NDs so I'm fine with Sugar's placing. My Intermediate doeling placed 5th out of 9 and that is pretty good for us. I was really pleased with my bucklings, Elder was Junior Champion. he didn't win Grand or Reserve because the 2 bucks ahead of him in the champion lineup were a lot older than him and he's only 2 1/2 months. I was really excited to win a 1st place and have the judge name him Junior Champion


----------



## margaret

I forgot to add, Iris is over height.:angry: I didn't measure her at the right place and with hooves trimmed she is at least 23 inches tall.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Wow that must have been a bummer!!:/


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's a bummer she is OH  what are her lines if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## NubianFan

Skyla have your heard about my dad? I know you were without internet for a couple of days and I only posted it on the pull up a chair thread.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No, I didn't.. Is he OK?!

I don't really keep up with that thread all the time..


----------



## NubianFan

Well no not really. He has bladder and prostate cancer. It has already spread into the muscle behind his bladder and they are doing a bone scan thursday to see it if has gotten to his bones yet. It is a very aggressive cancer, they are saying on a scale with 10 being the worst his cancer is a 9 in aggressiveness. He will be 83 in June. They will probably treat with chemo and radiation. Kind of depends on what the scan shows. I am asking people for prayers.


----------



## NubianFan

He is home from the hospital now, they did surgery last week and resected and removed the bladder tumor which was medium sized, it was cancer. He hasn't felt good the last couple of days, a lot of pain, and sleeping a lot.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh man.. I'm so sorry Leslie.. :hug: I'll be praying for sure! :hug:


----------



## NubianFan

We're pretty freaked. We've divided all the work he usually does between us and all of us together can't keep up with an 82 year old. I honestly don't know how he did it. He is my daughter's best friend and she has had a couple of tearful meltdowns. He has begun giving me things and making a list of things he wants to get done. Pretty scary stuff honestly.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm sure..  I'm so sorry Leslie.. :hug: Give your daughter a hug for me too.. 
Wish I could hug you both in real life.


----------



## NubianFan

Thanks Skyla I just didn't know if you had heard or not, I certainly appreciate the support and the prayers.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:hug:


----------



## NubianFan

We are trying to keep things as normal as possible while still spending as much time with him as possible. We went to as Chicago concert friday night. My friends thought we both needed a positive distraction so my friend got us in for free on her media passes.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's probably the best way to do it.. 
Well that was very nice of her  hope you had fun


----------



## NubianFan

We did, She is really into the horns, saxophone, trombone, trumpet and they have tons of horns in Chicago


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's cool!!  

Well.. I'm gonna head to bed.. I'll talk to you all tomorrow  good night


----------



## NubianFan

night!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Goodnight everyone!!


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## margaret

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> That's a bummer she is OH  what are her lines if you don't mind my asking?


Here is her pedigree. http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=D001579364 I will be breeding her to Crooked Cedar Farm Caspian from One fine acre farm, Maurine said he throws small kids even to big dam's. i just hope iris's 2 doelings aren't OH, I have no info or pictures of their sire.


----------



## Emzi00

I'm not familiar with a ton of Nigerian lines, but I don't like LTE. The closest I've seen to something that I like was an OMF doe.


----------



## margaret

Why not Emma?


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Guys I stayed up til 4 in the mornin last night!!!:l


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## Emzi00

They're incredibly gawky, not very dairy, and udders need a boatload of work.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hopefully her kids don't go OH


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Yeh I'll be prayin!! 


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So excited! Only 6 days till the show!  :stars:


----------



## Emzi00

Well you're lucky Skyla, I have like a month til I can show.  I bet you'll do great, especially with your munchies.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Ok so do y'all know about cystic ovaries in goat does??


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Well you're lucky Skyla, I have like a month til I can show.  I bet you'll do great, especially with your munchies.


LOL! I've been waiting all year!! LOL!  then I have another 2 ring in 3 weeks 

Thanks  I hope so  Promise's sister just got a reserve yesterday  it will be interesting to see them head to head again


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

4seasonsfarm said:


> Ok so do y'all know about cystic ovaries in goat does??
> 
> Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


I had cystic doe.. Just sold her.. I gave her Lutealyse and Cysterellion and she settled on her next heat


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I had cystic doe.. Just sold her.. I gave her Lutealyse and Cysterellion and she settled on her next heat


Was she ever able to get pregnant??

Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I got her bred fine two years in a row, then I couldn't get her bred one year... I tried multiple times before giving up.. 
Last year I was having the same trouble.. I emailed my vet, and we talked over the phone about how she was acting and what not, her left me some Lutealyse and Cysterellion at the clinic for me, gave her those 12hrs apart and she came I to heat about a week or so later, and I pen bred her with one of my bucks, and she settled and kidded with a single buck kid about 6 weeks ago


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> Ok so do y'all know about cystic ovaries in goat does??
> 
> Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


I think 1 of my Nigerian might have those :-/ She acts like a buck ost of the time...why?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That's how cystic ovaries make them act. Has she ever kidded before?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^ yep..
My girl got REALLY Bucky when in heat (was fine most other times)


----------



## COgoatLover25

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> That's how cystic ovaries make them act. Has she ever kidded before?


Yeah, she has kidded once in the past with a different owner with 2 bucklings


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Well I hav one doe who I think has that and I hav never seen her come into heat and she has acted Bucky before:/ but I think she is pregnant now and I also hav another doe who took me five months before she was finally bred:/ then I hav a mentor and one of his goats it having hard times getting bred so I was letting him know what it might be and wht he could do to help it


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hey guys, need some advice for another friend, she has it really hard right now  

Not sure how long ago, one of her goats had quads, and died on Thursday. They are not sure why. 

On Saturday, another doe had twins. She died last night. 

She has one more doe due, and she said if this doe dies, she's getting out of goats. I feel so bad for her. 

Any ideas why her does are dieing a couple days after birth? I'm going to give her a call later to see how she is doing, and maybe if I could give her some ideas then too that would be helpful.


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Well, I went to the sale on Saturday. And wow. Those does were expensive!! It was a good experience for me though. I didn't come home with anything but seeing some of the does make me eel really good about my own herd. I got to meet and talk with some really good breeders, and hopefully I can save up enough to buy a doe from one of my favorite breeders that was there next year.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Scottyhorse said:


> Hey guys, need some advice for another friend, she has it really hard right now
> 
> Not sure how long ago, one of her goats had quads, and died on Thursday. They are not sure why.
> 
> On Saturday, another doe had twins. She died last night.
> 
> She has one more doe due, and she said if this doe dies, she's getting out of goats. I feel so bad for her.
> 
> Any ideas why her does are dieing a couple days after birth? I'm going to give her a call later to see how she is doing, and maybe if I could give her some ideas then too that would be helpful.


Do the goats have access to minerals ? What do they act like afterwards? Lethargic? Not that I'll be any help to you but you never know. Give your friend a :hug: for me  That's gotta be hard


----------



## Scottyhorse

COgoatLover25 said:


> Do the goats have access to minerals ? What do they act like afterwards? Lethargic? Not that I'll be any help to you but you never know. Give your friend a :hug: for me  That's gotta be hard


They have minerals, but only blocks. That's one thing I was wondering about. They are obviously pretty copper deficient, their coats are rough looking. I'm not sure how they act afterwards. I was there when the doe on Saturday gave birth, and she was acting fine right after birth, but went down on Sunday.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Scottyhorse said:


> They have minerals, but only blocks. That's one thing I was wondering about. They are obviously pretty copper deficient, their coats are rough looking. I'm not sure how they act afterwards. I was there when the doe on Saturday gave birth, and she was acting fine right after birth, but went down on Sunday.


I'd be curious as to wether they have deficiencies and that's what is happening :chin:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm suspecting torn uteruses or something rupturing. But two in a row is interesting... possibly milk fever, or ketosis?


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Scottyhorse said:


> Hey guys, need some advice for another friend, she has it really hard right now
> 
> Not sure how long ago, one of her goats had quads, and died on Thursday. They are not sure why.
> 
> On Saturday, another doe had twins. She died last night.
> 
> She has one more doe due, and she said if this doe dies, she's getting out of goats. I feel so bad for her.
> 
> Any ideas why her does are dieing a couple days after birth? I'm going to give her a call later to see how she is doing, and maybe if I could give her some ideas then too that would be helpful.


Wait what if there are babies being left behind in the birth canal??:/ that can kill a goat.. If a baby is left behind it will kill a goat!!!!!! I'll be praying and does her goats get plenty of nutrients??

Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I'm suspecting torn uteruses or something rupturing. But two in a row is interesting... possibly milk fever, or ketosis?


They would act sick then.. Wouldn't they?


----------



## fishin816

Hey guys! Guess what guess what guess what!!!! I am getting a new goat! Yay! A starred milking doe! Yay!!!!! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

U get lik a new doe everyday!!


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## fishin816

Well, if I want those big pretty yellow and black ribbons, I am gonna have to get new does! Lol! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> They would act sick then.. Wouldn't they?


Yes, normally, but she didn't say if they are just dropping dead or sick after kidding then dies a few days later. Very weird for two in a row...


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

fishin816 said:


> Well, if I want those big pretty yellow and black ribbons, I am gonna have to get new does! Lol!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Well u hav to many and ur probably just spoilt!

Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## fishin816

4seasonsfarm said:


> Well u hav to many and ur probably just spoilt!
> 
> Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


I am selling a few to make room!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> Hey guys! Guess what guess what guess what!!!! I am getting a new goat! Yay! A starred milking doe! Yay!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


pic?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Do we get pics Cade?


----------



## fishin816

Not yet! Waiting until I get her at the next show! Then you can see her! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> Not yet! Waiting until I get her at the next show! Then you can see her!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Then why did you even say anything???????? lol


----------



## fishin816

Okay well apparently it is gonna be a while til the next show… her name is Zanzabeez All that Jazz 1*M *D 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Do we get pics Cade?


Why did you even ask...? Blech..... Nigerians.... *gag*


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> Okay well apparently it is gonna be a while til the next show&#8230; her name is Zanzabeez All that Jazz 1*M *D
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I can't find her, post pic


----------



## fishin816

COgoatLover25 said:


> I can't find her, post pic


Olson Acres ;-)

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> Olson Acres ;-)
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


No offense but I don't like her all that much...


----------



## fishin816

Emzi00 said:


> Why did you even ask...? Blech..... Nigerians.... *gag*


Emma, just wanted to tell you, saw some really nice Alpines at the show, they probably wouldn't meet your standards tho&#8230;

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

COgoatLover25 said:


> No offense but I don't like her all that much...


I saw her in person and she is a much nicer doe&#8230;

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

fishin816 said:


> Emma, just wanted to tell you, saw some really nice Alpines at the show, they probably wouldn't meet your standards tho&#8230;
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Names? I know that the Hoanbu folks were out showing, not sure if they were there. I approve of Hoanbu.  Oh, I really don't like PJ Bailey's.... so, yeah. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

fishin816 said:


> Well, if I want those big pretty yellow and black ribbons, I am gonna have to get new does! Lol!


Eh, I have my fair share of ribbons, the money is where it's at :lol:


----------



## fishin816

Emzi00 said:


> Names? I know that the Hoanbu folks were out showing, not sure if they were there. I approve of Hoanbu.  Oh, I really don't like PJ Bailey's.... so, yeah. :lol:


Not sure&#8230; I don't think Honabu was there&#8230;

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

COgoatLover25 said:


> No offense but I don't like her all that much...


Me neither.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hey Sydney, how tall are you?


----------



## Emzi00

She's 5'4" :shades:


----------



## Scottyhorse

About 5'4".


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> She's 5'4" :shades:


:laugh:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> She's 5'4" :shades:


Ok smarty  What about you?


----------



## Emzi00

COgoatLover25 said:


> Ok smarty  What about you?


5'4" :slapfloor:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: So what's everyone been doing today?


----------



## Scottyhorse

I swept one of the goat pens. Yes... I swept it! :lol: Made the doelings walk on a show collar, which they hated. 

About that, how do you get them to not rear up when you are making them walk? Just keep working with them? And how about standing still and not jumping on you when you are setting them up?

Lacie- My friend Lori treated her second doe for milk fever by giving her a lot of Calcium. They were thinking the first one had a ruptured uterus (4 kids, one was stuck) but now that the second doe died in the same time frame as the second they are thinking something else.


----------



## Emzi00

Walking around looking like a hick. :lol: Overalls and a bandana.. Mucking out the barn, feeding beasts, teaching beast to ground drive, checking to see how the duck was doing (much better). The normal everyday stuff.... so not the homework I've had five days to do...


----------



## Emzi00

The fun part of watching juniors being shown is seeing them pretending that they're gymnasts.. :lol: Just keep working with them.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hey, I pretty much swept my pens too! :hi5: :lol:

You let them fight it out, keep leading them. Lots and lots of working with them. Try petting them all over at first, then a long stroke until you reach the leg then pick it up. My daughter uses her boot to move Gracie's hind legs because she tries to bite if you let her. She's coming around though... after a couple battles :lol:
Also just pick the legs up and move them, even if it's not to the perfect spot the first time, move the legs, let them stand, walk, stop, move legs, stand, etc. Until you can get them to stay in the same spot you place them.

Any symptoms other than just dieing?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emma, are you bringing bandanna's back too? :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> 5'4" :slapfloor:


Uh huh, you guys are both short :ROFL: I'm 5' 10''


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Emma, are you bringing bandanna's back too? :lol:


Ummm, yes! They're very useful, you know..  I also can surprisingly sorta pull them off too. :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

COgoatLover25 said:


> Uh huh, you guys are both short :ROFL: I'm 5ft 10


I still have a couple years to grow! :lol: My dad is 6'4", but my mom is like 5'2".


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> I still have a couple years to grow! :lol: My dad is 6'4", but my mom is like 5'2".


LOL! As do I haha, my dads 6 ft something :shrug: and my moms 5' 5'' 
My brothers are like 6' 3''


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Ummm, yes! They're very useful, you know..  I also can surprisingly sorta pull them off too. :lol:


Yeah! They're pretty stylish


----------



## Emzi00

I need more :chin: The one I have on has blood stains, not exactly stylish, let alone presentable. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I have lots of chicken nuggets :yum: :drool:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hey Lacie  how tall are you ?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

5'7" without shoes


----------



## Emzi00

I like chicken nuggets, alive or not. :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

See, I knew Lacie wasn't short...


----------



## COgoatLover25

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> 5'7" without shoes


You guys make me feel like, well...HUGE! haha


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> I need more :chin: The one I have on has blood stains, not exactly stylish, let alone presentable. :lol:


Pfft, blood stains on a bandanna or shirt are always conversation starters, so, totally presentable! :lol:
That and scars... especially fork scars  :laugh:


----------



## Emzi00

Mmm, uh huh. Right. I remember when I was out camping with some daughters of my dad's friend... They were extremely tall.... I was standing on rocks trying to not feel so short. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

COgoatLover25 said:


> You guys make me feel like, well...HUGE! haha


Hold on, let me put on my platform heels, then _you'll_ feel short! :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Pfft, blood stains on a bandanna or shirt are always conversation starters, so, totally presentable! :lol:
> That and scars... especially forkscars  :laugh:


:slapfloor: So these fork scars.... how many of them do you happen to have?


----------



## COgoatLover25

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Hold on, let me put on my platform heels, then _you'll_ feel short! :ROFL: :slapfloor:


Noooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

COgoatLover25 said:


> Noooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!! :lol:


Uh huh! 4" bases with 6" heels! :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

That's wicked high! haha, I take it all back! haha, anyone seen the movie Godzilla yet?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> :slapfloor: So these fork scars.... how many of them do you happen to have?


3 stab scars in the ribs


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

COgoatLover25 said:


> That's wicked high! haha, I take it all back! haha, anyone seen the movie Godzilla yet?


A verrrrrry long time ago when it was like paper mache figures with hands in the clips :laugh:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> 3 stab scars in the ribs


Yes, ribs, I'm aware.  3 times? Someone must really not like you, which is weird because you're awesome. And the only time I see those scars being a conversation starter is if you're at the beach or something, most people don't make a habit at looking at other people's ribs..


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Uh huh! 4" bases with 6" heels! :lol:


And you can actually walk in those things..? :chin:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yes well, relatives, and all.... :lol:

Yeah, but I was more so thinking if you had like a fork scar to the face or something, that'd be a better conversation starter


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> And you can actually walk in those things..? :chin:


Uh, yeah! They were my dancing heels  them and my stiletto's


----------



## Emzi00

Ah, so your relatives are the permanent injury kind, mine are more of the temporary kind..  
Most of my scars aren't in visible places, so no conversation starters there :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Uh, yeah! They were my dancing heels  them and my stiletto's


1. Ouch.
2. I hope your husband is tall.
3. You just got ten times girlier.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

...


----------



## Emzi00

:yum:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> 1. Ouch.
> 2. I hope your husband is tall.
> 3. You just got ten times girlier.


:lol: You do realize I used to be young at one point in time, right? Yes, I was girly, I was a licenced cosmo right after high school. So along with that, I did my hair and makeup, wore dresses, danced, etc. BUT I still had a ton of animals and trained dogs in that time


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :lol: You do realize I used to be young at one point in time, right? Yes, I was girly, I was a licenced cosmo right after high school. So along with that, I did my hair and makeup, wore dresses, danced, etc. BUT I still had a ton of animals and trained dogs in that time


No, you've always been old.  Fine, you can be pretty and girly and all that, as long as you had the animals. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You're difficult to please! :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

Well I'm sure that you're beautiful either way, but without the animals, I just don't think I could ever talk to you.  And no I'm not, bring me coffee and some cheese, very easy!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Coffee... .... 

Cheese... :drool: :yum: :greengrin:


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Haha you guys have been fighting for pages!!


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## Emzi00

I like coffee.... and flowers. :lol: I'm lucky, I get both brought to me. 

And cheese, yes. :yum: :greengrin:


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

How??


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well then, you're doomed. Coffee keeps you short


----------



## Emzi00

I'm a pretty young lady, very easy to get a boy to fall for you... :lol: And if you knew me, you'd see how awkward that sentence is for me...


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well then, you're doomed. Coffee keeps you short


Ahem, your kids are the ones who are doomed, with those wicked eyebrows.. :shades: 
I'm taller than a lot of people, I don't mind being this height.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Howdy y'all  got out of work early!


----------



## Emzi00

They had you working on a holiday? Glad you got out early.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yep, 4.5 hrs.. Not bad.. We weren't doing anything and it's time and a half so I don't mind.. I only got 12.5 hrs this week so, I'll take what I can get lol!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Haha that is how I feel with mine... I need the money!!


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah.. In the summer I get my hours cut cause they hire a bunch of new people and all the collage kids come back.. So a lot of the hours go to them.. I don't mind so much in the summer.. I'm busy with the goats so it's kinda nice, but at the same time.. $60 a week is not fun! Lol!


----------



## Emzi00

You're complaining about $60 a week? If I made that I could afford to feed the goats and myself.. :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yes! When I normally get close to $200 it's a BIG change! And that's one trip to the feed store for a few things lol!


----------



## Emzi00

I guess you learn how to stretch your money when you don't make a ton. :lol:That _is_ a big change though.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> I guess you learn how to stretch your money when you don't make a ton. :lol:That _is_ a big change though.


Yep.. Been there making like $25 every few weeks  THAT was horrible!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Wow how old are y'all?? Cause if y'all have kids that would not be able to feed them!!


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

4seasonsfarm said:


> Wow how old are y'all?? Cause if y'all have kids that would not be able to feed them!!
> 
> Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


I'm only 19 and still live at home  lol!


----------



## Emzi00

I'm not that old. :lol: And even once I have kids, they get food before animals.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hey guys, can I ask your opinions on a few does? Yes, Nigies Emma...


----------



## Emzi00

If you will do my English homework, then sure.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> If you will do my English homework, then sure.


Oh c'mon! Do you really want a D? haha, I'm terrible at English . 

Ok, look at this doe and tell me what you think of her  http://www.oldmountainfarm.com/Does-Senior-OMFTa-Dah!.html


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Look how cute!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Look how cute!!


he/shes cute  name?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

COgoatLover25 said:


> he/shes cute  name?


It's Ellie's buck kid 'Squeak'


----------



## COgoatLover25

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> It's Ellie's buck kid 'Squeak'


Oh of course! :doh: You keeping him?


----------



## Emzi00

COgoatLover25 said:


> Oh c'mon! Do you really want a D? haha, I'm terrible at English .
> 
> Ok, look at this doe and tell me what you think of her  http://www.oldmountainfarm.com/Does-Senior-OMFTa-Dah!.html


Being that I wasn't going to do it anyway, I'll take a D over a F any day. 

She's not terrible, but way too many over height bucks in her pedigree.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

COgoatLover25 said:


> Oh of course! :doh: You keeping him?


LOL! 
No, he will be leaving in a week or two.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> Being that I wasn't going to do it anyway, I'll take a D over a F any day.
> 
> She's not terrible, but way too many over height bucks in her pedigree.


Ok, so if I get a doeling of of her and she's not OH that's still bad?


----------



## Emzi00

COgoatLover25 said:


> Ok, so if I get a doeling of of her and she's not OH that's still bad?


IMO, yes.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

COgoatLover25 said:


> Ok, so if I get a doeling of of her and she's not OH that's still bad?


Just see who Cheryl breeds her too.. See if it's a small buck and go from there.. She is within the height limits so of her doe kids are a fair price, I'd take the chance myself.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> IMO, yes.


So, like what if a doe had 1 OH buck in her pedigree? still bad?


----------



## Emzi00

COgoatLover25 said:


> So, like what if a doe had 1 OH buck in her pedigree? still bad?


Depends on how close up it is. If you want an in depth reasoning ask Tom Rucker how he feels about OH animals, my view is pretty much the same.


----------



## COgoatLover25

ok  What do you think of this doe?
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...tIGQCw&usg=AFQjCNE4ijG4PLePSJniMEwuPwM50NACig


----------



## Emzi00

Eh, the other one was better.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> Eh, the other one was better.


Really?  What don't you like about her? besides she a nigerian of course haha


----------



## Emzi00

Her rump, udder, general appearance..


----------



## COgoatLover25

Yeah, that makes sense. Her udder looks funny to me from the side...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Eh, the other one was better.


Finally! Someone agrees with me about that doe!


----------



## COgoatLover25

lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I do not like her much.. Everyone thinks she's all that.. I like her sister better, but not a big fan of her either..


----------



## COgoatLover25

You guys are just mean haha!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Them again, there are very few PL goats I actually like LOL! And she isn't one of them.


----------



## COgoatLover25

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Them again, there are very few PL goats I actually like LOL! And she isn't one of them.


Haha, ok ok ok you guys are right.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey, we all have styles that we like  if that's what you like, them that's fine


----------



## COgoatLover25

I'm gonna go kiss my goats goodbye...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Where they going?


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Is anybody interested in 2 Registered Purebred Nigerian Dwarf Bucklings with Great Confirmation and Pedigrees for Sale?  I need a buyer for them! You can view them on my website in the Goats For Sale page in the buck section. 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 4 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm not allowed to buy anymore


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 4 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## COgoatLover25

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Where they going?


Well, after I learn confirmation I'm not going to want any of them ! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:lol:


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Idzi is clipped now!! He hated it but he looks cool. Just kidding. I'm pretty sure he was a little embarrassed when he had to go back to Hallifer. He kept backing up while I was pushing him in. Then he went and cried in the corner behind the door.


----------



## COgoatLover25

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> :lol:


LOL, well you have to admit it's true! haha


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Is anybody interested in 2 Registered Purebred Nigerian Dwarf Bucklings with Great Confirmation and Pedigrees for Sale? I need a buyer for them! You can view them on my website in the Goats For Sale page in the buck section.

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 4 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

DesertFlowerNigerians said:


> Is anybody interested in 2 Registered Purebred Nigerian Dwarf Bucklings with Great Confirmation and Pedigrees for Sale? I need a buyer for them! You can view them on my website in the Goats For Sale page in the buck section.
> 
> _________________________________________________
> 
> *Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
> http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com
> 
> Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 4 bucks.
> 
> ~Charisa~


Have you made a post on craigslist yet??

Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## nchen7

Emzi00 said:


> Mmm, uh huh. Right. I remember when I was out camping with some daughters of my dad's friend... They were extremely tall.... I was standing on rocks trying to not feel so short. :lol:


I have a friend who's a model down here. when she got married, she had other model friends who came down. one of the pre-wedding festivities, I decided to wear flats, and all the models were wearing heels. talk about feeling short. I should have known to slap on stilettos that night (no rocks for me to stand on.....). oh, I'm also 5'4", so I know your pain.

I have no clue what's been going on lately, but there's been an influx of mosquitoes or some sort of sandflies. I have bites ALL OVER ME!!!! I'm so incredibly itchy it's not even funny!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm covered in bites too Ni..  it's horrible!


----------



## katiebug

COgoatLover25 said:


> LOL! As do I haha, my dads 6 ft something :shrug: and my moms 5' 5''
> My brothers are like 6' 3''


 My dad is 6'2 my brother is 6'1. I'm 5'6.

Katie
Eastern Wa
Soon to be goat mom to two Nigerians!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Geesh! When you don't want a goat to poop that's all they do, when you want them to, they don't!! :hair:


----------



## ThreeHavens

Oh I know it! 
I'm working on some off poos today from one of my kids (found out I wasn't dosing right for prevention ... siiiigh) and I'm watching her for signs of poop constantly. I wish they would poop on command. :lol:


----------



## margaret

Or when you're trying to catch pee


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ThreeHavens said:


> Oh I know it!
> I'm working on some off poos today from one of my kids (found out I wasn't dosing right for prevention ... siiiigh) and I'm watching her for signs of poop constantly. I wish they would poop on command. :lol:


Wouldn't that be nice?!

I'm still waiting for one kid to poo.. He's had the runs off and on ( I *think* it's cause he has a sensitive stomach but I want to be sure) and of corse, he doesn't have the runs today, and won't poop! Grr! Lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

margaret said:


> Or when you're trying to catch pee


Haven't tried that one yet lol!


----------



## ThreeHavens

Aw, that's hard! No fun at all.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

Just gave him a bath, and my mom is holding him.. Will hope he goes before the vet comes lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Vet just left, didn't get a sample from him :roll: but when we get one we are going to drop it off for them.. Vet doesn't think it's parasites at this point though.. She still wants a fecal done to be sure, but thinks his GI tract isn't developed..


----------



## nchen7

Ugh....are u missing patches of skin from scratching as well??? I just got more bites on the back of my thighs. Sooooo itchy!!!!! 

Is your buckling going to be ok Skyla? I mean, will he grow out of his tummy issues or is it something more serious than that?


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Probably but did you switch to a different feed real fast??:/


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## sassykat6181

Crazy afternoon! Two does kidded within 30 minutes of each other
Carousel had triplets 2 does 1 buck
Harlequin had twins 1 doe 1 buck


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

katiebug said:


> My dad is 6'2 my brother is 6'1. I'm 5'6.
> 
> Katie
> Eastern Wa
> Soon to be goat mom to two Nigerians!


Aren't we all just lucky? My dad is 6'2", my sister is 5'10", and I'm the short one at 5"3"...


----------



## COgoatLover25

SMB_GoatHerd said:


> Aren't we all just lucky? My dad is 6'2", my sister is 5'10", and I'm the short one at 5"3"...


Lol, I'm taller than all you guys haha 

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## katiebug

COgoatLover25 said:


> Lol, I'm taller than all you guys haha
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


I'm only thirteen. I think I have a while to keep growing.

Katie. Thirteen.
Eastern Washington. 
Getting 2 Nigerian dwarfs soon.
Best friend Sydney/ Scottyhorse


----------



## nchen7

i didn't grow much after 13....

congrats Katrina on the babies!


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

I understand, Ni... Worst part is... I have these massive feet that do not match me at all...


----------



## katiebug

nchen7 said:


> i didn't grow much after 13....
> 
> congrats Katrina on the babies!


Maybe. I was 5'5 at the beginning of this year and now I'm 5'6

Katie. Thirteen.
Eastern Washington. 
Getting 2 Nigerian dwarfs soon.
Best friend Sydney/ Scottyhorse


----------



## katiebug

SMB_GoatHerd said:


> I understand, Ni... Worst part is... I have these massive feet that do not match me at all...


I wear size 11 in women's. You?

Katie. Thirteen.
Eastern Washington. 
Getting 2 Nigerian dwarfs soon.
Best friend Sydney/ Scottyhorse


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

katiebug said:


> I wear size 11 in women's. You?


:ROFL: Depending on the brand, I wear that size in _mens!_


----------



## katiebug

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :ROFL: Depending on the brand, I wear that size in _mens!_


Wow!

Katie. Thirteen.
Eastern Washington. 
Getting 2 Nigerian dwarfs soon.
Best friend Sydney/ Scottyhorse


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

I wear a 10 in women's. My sister and dad wear a 13 in men's. And my mom also wears a 10. All of my friends wear like a women's 7..


----------



## katiebug

SMB_GoatHerd said:


> I wear a 10 in women's. My sister and dad wear a 13 in men's. And my mom also wears a 10. All of my friends wear like a women's 7..


Same here. My friends can't borrow any of the shoes in our house because they don't fit.

Katie. Thirteen.
Eastern Washington. 
Getting 2 Nigerian dwarfs soon.
Best friend Sydney/ Scottyhorse


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

They can try but to no avail..


----------



## katiebug

SMB_GoatHerd said:


> They can try but to no avail..


Exactly. I taller and have bigger feet than my friends (that are girls). My brother Zane wears a 14 in men's.

Katie. Thirteen.
Eastern Washington. 
Getting 2 Nigerian dwarfs soon.
Best friend Sydney/ Scottyhorse


----------



## fishin816

Anybody know of a cheap (like that is even a word anymore), high in protein feedstuff I can add to my mix......?????? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nchen7 said:


> Ugh....are u missing patches of skin from scratching as well??? I just got more bites on the back of my thighs. Sooooo itchy!!!!!
> 
> Is your buckling going to be ok Skyla? I mean, will he grow out of his tummy issues or is it something more serious than that?


Yep -_- it's icky!

He should be.. 
The vet wants him on Probios 2xs a day for five days, a fecal run and go from there.. If his fecal comes back fine, and the Probios doesn't help, she said there are a few other things that we can try


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

4seasonsfarm said:


> Probably but did you switch to a different feed real fast??:/
> 
> Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


No, everything has been normal


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

fishin816 said:


> Anybody know of a cheap (like that is even a word anymore), high in protein feedstuff I can add to my mix......??????
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Calf manna?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

sassykat6181 said:


> Crazy afternoon! Two does kidded within 30 minutes of each other
> Carousel had triplets 2 does 1 buck
> Harlequin had twins 1 doe 1 buck


Woot woot! Congrats!!


----------



## nchen7

Wow. Everyone has big feet! I had a friend growing up she had size 10 or 11 and about 5'5"... Then I have another friend who is about 5'1" and has small size 5's.


----------



## katiebug

nchen7 said:


> Wow. Everyone has big feet! I had a friend growing up she had size 10 or 11 and about 5'5"... Then I have another friend who is about 5'1" and has small size 5's.


Yes we do, LOL.

Katie. Thirteen.
Eastern Washington. 
Getting 2 Nigerian dwarfs soon.
Best friend Sydney/ Scottyhorse
I Like herbal remedies.


----------



## nchen7

Katie, I noticed in ur signature u like herbal remedies? Have u checked out the fb group Totally Natural Goats?


----------



## katiebug

nchen7 said:


> Katie, I noticed in ur signature u like herbal remedies? Have u checked out the fb group Totally Natural Goats?


FB group? No I have not. I plan to do herbal worming with wormwood, diatamatious earth, black walnut... Etc...

Katie. Thirteen.
Eastern Washington. 
Getting 2 Nigerian dwarfs soon.
Best friend Sydney/ Scottyhorse
I Like herbal remedies.


----------



## goathiker

Don't feed DE to male goats...It can cause Silica stones.


----------



## katiebug

goathiker said:


> Don't feed DE to male goats...It can cause Silica stones.


Okay, good to know. The breeder I'm getting my kids from uses DE for all of her goats. Taking DE off the menu.

Katie. Thirteen.
Eastern Washington. 
Getting 2 Nigerian dwarfs soon.
Best friend Sydney/ Scottyhorse
I Like herbal remedies.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I wear a size 8 in womans. Small feet and hands :lol:


----------



## katiebug

Scottyhorse said:


> I wear a size 8 in womans. Small feet and hands :lol:


Sydney you have terribly tiny handsLOL

Katie. Thirteen.
Eastern Washington. 
Getting 2 Nigerian dwarfs soon.
Best friend Sydney/ Scottyhorse
I Like herbal remedies.


----------



## COgoatLover25

I wear a size 9 women's , you guys beat me! Haha


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Yes I know Katie :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

I've been told that I have cold hands. :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> I've been told that I have cold hands. :lol:


Really! Me too!

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Scottyhorse

So, I milked Carolina this morning. Hardly got anything because my hand cramped up really bad, and she was kicking me the whole time too :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

The doelings were also being total poop head today while I was forcing them to walk on a lead... They have decided that they would rather toss themselves to the ground than to walk on a lead


----------



## COgoatLover25

:lol: I got lots of milk from my doe today!! ...all over the floor


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Scottyhorse

:laugh: She just about knocked it over a couple times!


----------



## Emzi00

Wrestling a goat were you, Sydney? :lol: And, you're Gorgeous.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Can someone help me read a milk production chart thingy?


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> Wrestling a goat were you, Sydney? :lol: And, you're Gorgeous.


Maybe.....

And thank you Emma  So are you, don't forget that  :hug: It's been 12 days


----------



## COgoatLover25

Anybody?


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goathiker

I wear size 7 1/2 but I've got big hands for a woman...

My youngest daughter may beat you all. She's 4 foot 11. Wears a size 5 shoe.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I shot a cat today.


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> Maybe.....
> 
> And thank you Emma  So are you, don't forget that  :hug: It's been 12 days


Goat wrestling is terribly fun. :lol:
Me, forget?  That's great! Feeling better then?


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> I wear size 7 1/2 but I've got big hands for a woman...
> 
> My youngest daughter may beat you all. She's 4 foot 11. Wears a size 5 shoe.


Oh wow Jill.

There was a kid in my 3rd grade class that was already over 5'!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Fine , I'm gonna try to figure it out myself then... 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> Goat wrestling is terribly fun. :lol:
> Me, forget?  That's great! Feeling better then?


:lol:

A bit. You?


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> I shot a cat today.


Fun stuff, call me next time, I want in on some of that action. :lol:


----------



## katiebug

Scottyhorse said:


> Yes I know Katie :lol:


I know you know. LOL! I have seven and a half inch long hands.

Katie. Thirteen.
Eastern Washington. 
Getting 2 Nigerian dwarfs soon.
Best friend Sydney/ Scottyhorse
I Like herbal remedies.


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> :lol:
> 
> A bit. You?


Some. Not as bad. :shrug:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> Fun stuff, call me next time, I want in on some of that action. :lol:


Alright, I'll do that Emma  You want a picture of it.....? :slapfloor: It's not disposed of yet, my mom wants me to wait till she gets home.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> Some. Not as bad. :shrug:


Good good


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> Alright, I'll do that Emma  You want a picture of it.....? :slapfloor: It's not disposed of yet, my mom wants me to wait till she gets home.


Yes, yes I do... :ROFL:


----------



## katiebug

Scottyhorse said:


> Alright, I'll do that Emma  You want a picture of it.....? :slapfloor: It's not disposed of yet, my mom wants me to wait till she gets home.


I want a picture too!

Katie. Thirteen.
Eastern Washington. 
Getting 2 Nigerian dwarfs soon.
Best friend Sydney/ Scottyhorse
I Like herbal remedies.


----------



## fishin816

Ok should I start feeding them straight pellet or sweet feed? Sweet feed has more calcium less phorsphorus and no vitamins while the pellet feed does… 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Cade... :GAAH: Go with your gut...


----------



## goathiker

Pelleted. Sweet feed makes them acid.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Wow you guys can use up so many pages while I'm gone haha!!


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

fishin816 said:


> Ok should I start feeding them straight pellet or sweet feed? Sweet feed has more calcium less phorsphorus and no vitamins while the pellet feed does&#8230;
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Wait what pellet feed?? I use Nobel goat and mix with sweet feed for nutrients and taste!!

Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> Yes, yes I do... :ROFL:


:slapfloor: Okay, I will send you one. Do you have a smartphone and kik? Or, PM me your number.


----------



## COgoatLover25

I feel severely ignored at the moment ...


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Scottyhorse

katiebug said:


> I want a picture too!
> 
> Katie. Thirteen.
> Eastern Washington.
> Getting 2 Nigerian dwarfs soon.
> Best friend Sydney/ Scottyhorse
> I Like herbal remedies.


Okay, I'll send you one in a minute.


----------



## Scottyhorse

COgoatLover25 said:


> I feel severely ignored at the moment ...
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


:hug:


----------



## fishin816

goathiker said:


> Pelleted. Sweet feed makes them acid.


Okay&#8230;

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

Emzi00 said:


> Cade... :GAAH: Go with your gut...


Sorry sorry sorry!!!!!! Just had to ask that!!! Lol!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

4seasonsfarm said:


> Wait what pellet feed?? I use Nobel goat and mix with sweet feed for nutrients and taste!!
> 
> Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


Ugh&#8230; Noble goat&#8230; I use Kalmbach ;-) I used ADM as well, either of those are better than Noble (in my opinion&#8230

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

COgoatLover25 said:


> I feel severely ignored at the moment ...
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


Hi Lindsey! Need me to judge any goats for you?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> Hi Lindsey! Need me to judge any goats for you?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Not at the moment but thanks for the offer  my friend is coming over later and we're gonna go through all that stuff 

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goathiker

Where the milk thing? Maybe I can help you with it.


----------



## Emzi00

Good video *cough*Sydney *cough*


----------



## COgoatLover25

goathiker said:


> Where the milk thing? Maybe I can help you with it.


Here's the link to it, it's a ND doe
https://www.cdcb.us/cgi-bin/general/Qpublic/proc.Q.cgi?qname=shgoat&single&id=ND001544011

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Ok, Sydney I think you need to post a pic of yourself a I can see how gorgeous you are 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Emzi00

Just take my word for it, she is extremely gorgeous! :greengrin:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Yeah, but I want to see her!!! 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

fishin816 said:


> Ugh&#8230; Noble goat&#8230; I use Kalmbach ;-) I used ADM as well, either of those are better than Noble (in my opinion&#8230
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Ok well whatever floats your boat!! haha do u mix them??

Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## goathiker

DIM Milk Fat% Prot% SCS Freq Test Date
12 2.0 7.0 4.7 2.0 2 2011/04/27

12th day in milk, 2 lbs of milk, 7% fat, 4.7% protein, milked twice a day, test date.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Ok, thanks Jill!  I was sorta lost haha. I'm not too good at these things yet 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goathiker

Yep, Sidney is gorgeous.


----------



## goathiker

I think the SCS counts cells in the milk...Like antibody cells, something like that.


----------



## COgoatLover25

goathiker said:


> I think the SCS counts cells in the milk...Like antibody cells, something like that.


Is there a reason they do that?

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## COgoatLover25

I guess I'm not gonna get to see Sydney's gorgeous face  


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goathiker

COgoatLover25 said:


> Is there a reason they do that?
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


Um, well SCS increases the longer the goat has been in milk. Maybe to make sure that she's only been in milk 12 days?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Is there a thread on here where we can do a 'who is behind the username' type thing?


----------



## COgoatLover25

goathiker said:


> Um, well SCS increases the longer the goat has been in milk. Maybe to make sure that she's only been in milk 12 days?


Oooooooohhhhhhhh, I get it 

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> Is there a thread on here where we can do a 'who is behind the username' type thing?


Like the 'putting a face to the name' thread?


----------



## katiebug

Emzi00 said:


> Just take my word for it, she is extremely gorgeous! :greengrin:


Yes she is!!! My crush likes her. Boohoohoo!

Katie. Thirteen.
Eastern Washington. 
Getting 2 Nigerian dwarfs soon.
Best friend Sydney/ Scottyhorse
I Like herbal remedies.


----------



## Emzi00

I don't think I'm allowed to have a crush... :chin: I'd probably be killed, I guess I'll just have to settle. :greengrin: :lol:


----------



## katiebug

Emzi00 said:


> I don't think I'm allowed to have a crush... :chin: I'd probably be killed, I guess I'll just have to settle. :greengrin: :lol:


So you don't think anybody is cute!

Katie. Thirteen.
Eastern Washington. 
Getting 2 Nigerian dwarfs soon.
Best friend Sydney/ Scottyhorse
I Like herbal remedies.


----------



## goathiker

I KNOW I'm not allowed to have a crush


----------



## katiebug

goathiker said:


> I KNOW I'm not allowed to have a crush


????

Katie. Thirteen.
Eastern Washington. 
Getting 2 Nigerian dwarfs soon.
Best friend Sydney/ Scottyhorse
I Like herbal remedies.


----------



## Emzi00

I find plenty of people attractive, but I don't like them. :lol: But I really think I would be killed, I suppose I'm taken. :chin:


----------



## Emzi00

goathiker said:


> I KNOW I'm not allowed to have a crush


:slapfloor: :ROFL: I think that just happens when you're married.


----------



## katiebug

Emzi00 said:


> I find plenty of people attractive, but I don't like them. :lol: But I really think I would be killed, I suppose I'm taken. :chin:


Oh! LOL.

Katie. Thirteen.
Eastern Washington. 
Getting 2 Nigerian dwarfs soon.
Best friend Sydney/ Scottyhorse
I Like herbal remedies.


----------



## katiebug

Emzi00 said:


> :slapfloor: :ROFL: I think that just happens when you're married.


I didn't think about that.

Katie. Thirteen.
Eastern Washington. 
Getting 2 Nigerian dwarfs soon.
Best friend Sydney/ Scottyhorse
I Like herbal remedies.


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Like the 'putting a face to the name' thread?


Yes, all of us Chat Thread Dwellers need to go post on it. :laugh:


----------



## NubianFan

I am allowed.


----------



## NubianFan

:lovey::fireworks::stars::leap::clap:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> Yes, all of us Chat Thread Dwellers need to go post on it. :laugh:


I hate posting pics of me! Lol! I looks horrible!


----------



## Scottyhorse

katiebug said:


> Yes she is!!! My crush likes her. Boohoohoo!
> 
> Katie. Thirteen.
> Eastern Washington.
> Getting 2 Nigerian dwarfs soon.
> Best friend Sydney/ Scottyhorse
> I Like herbal remedies.


Weeeeell, I don't know if I would say that


----------



## COgoatLover25

I'll watch you guys post pics of yourselves haha  I don't want to scare you guys... :lol:


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## fishin816

4seasonsfarm said:


> Ok well whatever floats your boat!! haha do u mix them??
> 
> Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


No I used to feed ADM, now I feed straight Kalmbach ;-)

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I hate posting pics of me! Lol! I looks horrible!


Me too


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> Yes, all of us Chat Thread Dwellers need to go post on it. :laugh:


If you start us out, I suppose I could. Just don't stare, you might go blind.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> :slapfloor: :ROFL: I think that just happens when you're married.


:slapfloor: :ROFL: I wish I could like this a million times.


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> :lovey::fireworks::stars::leap::clap:


Happy much?


----------



## katiebug

Scottyhorse said:


> Weeeeell, I don't know if I would say that


Umm sais you are beautiful, gorgeous, emails me about you. So technically he is in love!

Katie. Thirteen.
Eastern Washington. 
Getting 2 Nigerian dwarfs soon.
Best friend Sydney/ Scottyhorse
I Like herbal remedies.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> Me too


I've seen pics of you! Not true!


----------



## katiebug

Emzi00 said:


> If you start us out, I suppose I could. Just don't stare, you might go blind.


I will go after you.

Katie. Thirteen.
Eastern Washington. 
Getting 2 Nigerian dwarfs soon.
Best friend Sydney/ Scottyhorse
I Like herbal remedies.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> If you start us out, I suppose I could. Just don't stare, you might go blind.


Blind from your gorgeousness!!! :bday:

Fine, I'll start.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

What's up Leslie?!


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I've seen pics of you! Not true!


And I can say the same for you


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> Blind from your gorgeousness!!! :bday:
> 
> Fine, I'll start.


Oh totally! :slapfloor:


----------



## katiebug

Who is gonna start?


Katie. Thirteen.
Eastern Washington. 
Getting 2 Nigerian dwarfs soon.
Best friend Sydney/ Scottyhorse
I Like herbal remedies.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Not me! I'm just gonna watch . Don't want anybody to have nightmares haha 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Emzi00

I've seen a lot of pictures of Sydney... :chin:


----------



## NubianFan

me....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> And I can say the same for you


You've seen pics of me?! When did I post any?! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> me....


I suppose this has something to do with your crush then?


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> You've seen pics of me?! When did I post any?! :lol:


I have too, goats were in them.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> I have too, goats were in them.


Well I knew I sent you one, but when did I post them?? Wow.. I need a new brain or something :crazy:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Will someone link me to that thread? Can't find it.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f187/putting-face-name-101242/


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Emzi00 said:


> I've seen a lot of pictures of Sydney... :chin:


Where he hardly ever wants to show his face!!:l

Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## NubianFan

No I am just a big pink beating heart... didn't y'all know I was all heart?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> No I am just a big pink beating heart... didn't y'all know I was all heart?


:laugh:
Well, what's up!?!


----------



## NubianFan

This is my crush....

he's all heart too....


----------



## Emzi00

Well Leslie, I figured you were only partially heart, kinda thought the rest was flesh, bone, and water..


----------



## NubianFan

Y'all said to post pictures of ourselves, just following instructions.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> This is my crush....
> 
> he's all heart too....


Will you just spill the beans already?! :hair:


----------



## NubianFan

Nope all heart... just like a racehorse.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Y'all said to post pictures of ourselves, just following instructions.


:ROFL: :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

There's nothing to spill...... well.... maybe there is..... but I was just being silly on here.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> There's nothing to spill...... well.... maybe there is..... but I was just being silly on here.


You got me all excited for nothing?!  

What's the maybe part?!??


----------



## COgoatLover25

Scottyhorse said:


> Will someone link me to that thread? Can't find it.


Search for " Putting a name to the face " it's down there's aways but you'll find it 

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

COgoatLover25 said:


> Search for " Putting a name to the face " it's down there's aways but you'll find it
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


It's a sticky  so at the top of the page


----------



## COgoatLover25

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> It's a sticky  so at the top of the page


Really? Cause when I searched it it was like 20 down or something 

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Huh.. Maybe cause you searched it??


----------



## COgoatLover25

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Huh.. Maybe cause you searched it??


Yeah, that's probably it

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Emzi00

Sydney, you have Like two minutes before I'm going to sleep, so hurry chicky..


----------



## NubianFan

Skyla something is flying through the air towards you, it should be there any second....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:laugh:


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I just looked at that link at everyone's photos well I kinda scanned and just saw the pics!!


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

fishin816 said:


> No I used to feed ADM, now I feed straight Kalmbach ;-)
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Mixing might be better and I know people who have dairy goats use sweet feed and they produce more milk!!

Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## goathiker

I put mine on there.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Skyla something is flying through the air towards you, it should be there any second....


I caught it! :laugh:


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Yeh for some reason I thought you were blonde!! haha y'all are cute together!! 


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## Trickyroo

NubianFan said:


> No I am just a big pink beating heart... didn't y'all know I was all heart?


I knew you were


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Tricky u r always so nice!!


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

4seasonsfarm said:


> Tricky u r always so nice!!
> 
> Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


She is!  well.. Unless she has a sock, then you better watch out  :ROFL:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Alright I posted my pictures, Emma are you still awake?


----------



## Trickyroo

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> She is!  well.. Unless she has a sock, then you better watch out  :ROFL:


Yep , look out for the lady swinging the sock , :ROFL:


----------



## Scottyhorse

:ROFL:
And I sent you socks for Christmas, too! Uh oh, what did I do??? :slapfloor:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Trickyroo said:


> Yep , look out for the lady swinging the sock , :ROFL:





Scottyhorse said:


> :ROFL:
> And I sent you socks for Christmas, too! Uh oh, what did I do??? :slapfloor:


:ROFL: :slapfloor:

It's ok Sydney, I did too  :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So, my vet said I can tag along on farm calls and such  I think I will  at least for the summer, it will give me something to do while my hours are down at work. 
I don't feel ready to go to school to be a vet/vet tech.. And not sure I could even handle some of it.. So this should be fun


----------



## Scottyhorse

Phew *wipes forehead*


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> So, my vet said I can tag along on farm calls and such  I think I will  at least for the summer, it will give me something to do while my hours are down at work.
> I don't feel ready to go to school to be a vet/vet tech.. And not sure I could even handle some of it.. So this should be fun


oooooo!!! I SOOOO miss volunteering at our old vets office  I'm going to see if I can start going in 1-2 times a week once school is out. It's SOOOO fun!! You'll love it! I'd love to go to vet school eventually


----------



## Trickyroo

Here's me picking out my first goats .


----------



## Scottyhorse

Awwww look at all those babies!


----------



## goathiker

If I ever get Laura for SS I'm going to send her worm socks


----------



## Trickyroo

Skyla , you can do it , believe me  There is nothing you can't handle , so don't give that a second thought


----------



## Trickyroo

goathiker said:


> If I ever get Laura for SS I'm going to send her worm socks


Im afraid now&#8230;&#8230;.im not even going to ask


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> oooooo!!! I SOOOO miss volunteering at our old vets office  I'm going to see if I can start going in 1-2 times a week once school is out. It's SOOOO fun!! You'll love it! I'd love to go to vet school eventually


See.. I think I'm just scared to go to school.. I'm HORRIBLE in math..(like I didn't even do algebra or anything like that..) and I know that is something really needed.. :/ 
That.. And lately I've had a weak stomach when it comes to some bloody stuff.. Lol!


----------



## Trickyroo

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> :ROFL: :slapfloor:
> 
> It's ok Sydney, I did too  :lol:


Sydney's in trouble now , lolol. I LOVE those socks Sydney !


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Trickyroo said:


> Skyla , you can do it , believe me  There is nothing you can't handle , so don't give that a second thought


Thanks Laura  :hug: I just don't know if I'm really ready for collage or not.. But I'm gonna start with volunteering and talking with my vet and see how it goes from there


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> If I ever get Laura for SS I'm going to send her worm socks


I got her bug socks with little feelers on them and googley eyes!


----------



## katiebug

I just posted pictures of me on the other page thingy. 


Katie. Thirteen.
Eastern Washington. 
Getting 2 Nigerian dwarfs soon.
Best friend Sydney/ Scottyhorse
I Like herbal remedies.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Trickyroo said:


> Here's me picking out my first goats .




I'm surprised you didn't get one of those Munchie babies! 

And your not sporting a lovely CT hoodie?!  :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> See.. I think I'm just scared to go to school.. I'm HORRIBLE in math..(like I didn't even do algebra or anything like that..) and I know that is something really needed.. :/
> That.. And lately I've had a weak stomach when it comes to some bloody stuff.. Lol!


Oh you will do just fine


----------



## Trickyroo

I wore them once Skyla and the dogs attacked my feet ! 
I can't wear them around my dogs ! I did wear them once but the eyeballs gave me a rub ontop of my foot , :ROFL: That's when i wore them to my Mother's house to show her , lol. I took my boots off and she took one look at my socks and cracked up , lol. I told her you got them for me and she laughed harder , lol. She loves them  I used to crack my Dad up when i wore the socks with all the toes…….I used to be able to pick up things with my pinky toe.
Yeah , real talent I gots , lol. He used to roll when i did that , lol. My gamily was and is strange but lots of fun


----------



## Scottyhorse

Trickyroo said:


> Sydney's in trouble now , lolol. I LOVE those socks Sydney !


Good, glad you like them


----------



## Trickyroo

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I'm surprised you didn't get one of those Munchie babies!
> 
> And your not sporting a lovely CT hoodie?!  :lol:


I wanted the one i was holding so bad but Bob didn't like the LaManchas at the time 

Whats a CT hoodie ?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> Oh you will do just fine


:/ I'm gonna start slow and work with farm calls and what not with them.. I already told her I have to walk away from somethings lol!

As to the schooling.. Idk.. It's so stressful.. I was like failing when I was in public school lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Trickyroo said:


> I wanted the one i was holding so bad but Bob didn't like the LaManchas at the time
> 
> Whats a CT hoodie ?


Really?! Silly Bob! 

Connecticut  you know like the lovely peach colored one you had when we met for Hallie


----------



## Trickyroo

This was my Tricky as a baby


----------



## Trickyroo

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Really?! Silly Bob!
> 
> Connecticut  you know like the lovely peach colored one you had when we met for Hallie


Oh duhhh , i knew that , lolol. Yeah , when i take road trips i pick up a hoodie , lol. They last a long time, lol. And perfect for the barn


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Trickyroo said:


> I wore them once Skyla and the dogs attacked my feet !
> 
> I can't wear them around my dogs ! I did wear them once but the eyeballs gave me a rub ontop of my foot , :ROFL: That's when i wore them to my Mother's house to show her , lol. I took my boots off and she took one look at my socks and cracked up , lol. I told her you got them for me and she laughed harder , lol. She loves them  I used to crack my Dad up when i wore the socks with all the toes&#8230;&#8230;.I used to be able to pick up things with my pinky toe.
> 
> Yeah , real talent I gots , lol. He used to roll when i did that , lol. My gamily was and is strange but lots of fun


:ROFL: I saw they and couldn't stop laughing and HAD to buy them!!

That's just was too funny!!

Oh I LOVE toe socks!!  I can wear flip flops AND socks at the same time that way  :laugh:
And pick stuff up with them  Julie says I'm gross when I do that lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Trickyroo said:


> This was my Tricky as a baby


Awe!! Look at how little she was!


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> :/ I'm gonna start slow and work with farm calls and what not with them.. I already told her I have to walk away from somethings lol!
> 
> As to the schooling.. Idk.. It's so stressful.. I was like failing when I was in public school lol!


You can do ANYTHING you set your mind to, Skyla :hug: You will know when/if you are ready, there's no rush. And maybe your calling will be something else, too!


----------



## Trickyroo

She was so tiny , compared to her almost 200lb self now !


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> You can do ANYTHING you set your mind to, Skyla :hug: You will know when/if you are ready, there's no rush. And maybe your calling will be something else, too!


Thanks Sydney :hug: I needed that


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Trickyroo said:


> She was so tiny , compared to her almost 200lb self now !


Haha!! A BIG difference! :lol:


----------



## Trickyroo

LOL ! She still thinks she can sit in my lap !


----------



## Trickyroo

Mochalo ate poison ivy today and was chasing me around to give me kisses , lol. I ran like the wind !


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh well , way past my bedtime folks , night :sleeping:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Trickyroo said:


> Mochalo ate poison ivy today and was chasing me around to give me kisses , lol. I ran like the wind !


Promie did that to me last year.. Only I didn't know she are it till after the fact.. -_- I think you can guess what happened then! 

Night all.. Past my bed time too.


----------



## Trickyroo

I found one more picture of Tricky  What's really funny is the face on the one standing next to her , lol. Looks like she is puckering up for a kiss !

Ok , i have to go to bed before i start looking through all my baby photos of my first goats . '

Night guys


----------



## goathiker

G'Night or maybe Manatee socks :twisted:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hey Jill, my brother wiped the Internet out so I won't be able to get on Facebook tonight, only on PMs here.


----------



## goathiker

Okay, I'll be here. It works either way.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Is anyone interested in 2 Purebred Registered Nigerian Dwarf Bucklings?!?!

Desert Flower BE Sergeant York "York"
DOB: 03/01/14
Sire: IronwoodRanch AS Bree *B *S
Dam: Red Lotus UM T'Pau
Price: $325

Desert Flower BE Geronimo "Jerry"
DOB: 04/19/14
Sire: IronwoodRanch AS Bree *B *S
Dam: Prairie Wood OR Lilly
Price: $325

I need a buyer for both of them! I would keep them, but I only have a few does and I already have 2 bucks. They are both VERY DAIRY bucklings with GREAT pedigrees. Pictures of them are on my website in the Goats For Sale page in the Bucks section (I'm tired and I don't feel like uploading pictures right now).  Please let me know if you have any questions!

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 4 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## Scottyhorse

You are a bit far from me :laugh:

I'm glad that I got that cat that has been attacking ours. The one that got really beat up looks like crap :lol: We have him on antibiotics, and he's doing a bit better, but still. He's pretty terrible.


----------



## nchen7

goathiker said:


> I wear size 7 1/2 but I've got big hands for a woman...
> 
> My youngest daughter may beat you all. She's 4 foot 11. Wears a size 5 shoe.


Jill, i have to hands/feet too. my hands are about the same size as my bf's hands (but obv his are manlier), and the freaky thing is the fingers on my left hand are all longer than my right hand b/c of all my violin playing.

Sydney, you're gorgeous. don't let anyone (including YOU) let you think otherwise. this goes for all you girls too!

Leslie, did you have another encounter with your crush???

i'll be making soap with my girls' breeder today. i hope it'll be fun. this is the first time me teaching soaping to someone.....


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Scottyhorse said:


> oooooo!!! I SOOOO miss volunteering at our old vets office  I'm going to see if I can start going in 1-2 times a week once school is out. It's SOOOO fun!! You'll love it! I'd love to go to vet school eventually


How old are you cause I thought I was too young to start I'm 14 but i don't even know if she would let me shadow her or anything!!:/

Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## ksalvagno

I would not announce your age. You never know who is on here. I would also take your age out of your signature. You want to stay as safe as possible.


----------



## katiebug

Is a shelter 51/2 foot long, 4 foot wide, and about 4 foot tall big enough for two Nigerian Dwarfs? 


Katie. 
Eastern Washington. 
Getting 2 Nigerian dwarfs soon.
Best friend Sydney/ Scottyhorse
I Like herbal remedies.


----------



## parelli_via

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Just a spot to chat about anything


How much are you asking for the baby goats?:type:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

parelli_via said:


> How much are you asking for the baby goats?:type:


What baby goats? Right now I only have a sr doe and a sr buck for sale.. Possibly one wether..


----------



## ThreeHavens

parelli_via said:


> How much are you asking for the baby goats?:type:


I have two wethers for sale, and a grown doe. ;D

Bambi's doing better, though it's been a process getting there.


----------



## goathiker

I have a bottle buckling and a doeling for sale...


----------



## Scottyhorse

I've got a doeling and a SR buck for sale.


----------



## katiebug

Scottyhorse said:


> I've got a doeling and a SR buck for sale.


Are you selling Finn?

Katie. Eastern WA.
Getting 2 Nigerian dwarfs soon.
Best friend Sydney/ Scottyhorse
Everything herbal.


----------



## Emzi00

Pssst...... Sydney.....


----------



## Scottyhorse

katiebug said:


> Are you selling Finn?
> 
> Katie. Eastern WA.
> Getting 2 Nigerian dwarfs soon.
> Best friend Sydney/ Scottyhorse
> Everything herbal.


Thinking about it.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> Pssst...... Sydney.....


Yeah?


----------



## Emzi00

Hi Gorgeous...


----------



## COgoatLover25

Oh, yeah I forgot to tell you Emma. Sydney is gorgeous just like you said


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> Hi Gorgeous...


Hello gorgeous :bday:


----------



## katiebug

Scottyhorse said:


> Thinking about it.


Oh, okay.

Katie. Eastern WA.
Getting 2 Nigerian dwarfs soon.
Best friend Sydney/ Scottyhorse
Everything herbal.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Wait is it her bday??


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## goathiker

Nope, she's gorgeous everyday...:thumbup:


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Well scottyhorse said bday!!!:O 


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## Scottyhorse

4seasonsfarm said:


> Wait is it her bday??
> 
> Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


No, I just like that smily


----------



## COgoatLover25

Does anyone know of a guy named Raymond Stauffer? Lives in Leavenworth, KS and raises ND


----------



## NubianFan

Yeah he is my uncle. What do you want to know about him?


----------



## COgoatLover25

NubianFan said:


> Yeah he is my uncle. What do you want to know about him?


Are you jerking my chain?


----------



## NubianFan

:chin::ROFL::angelgoat:
You understand I just HAD to, after you messing with Chad about his signature last night.


----------



## COgoatLover25

NubianFan said:


> :chin::ROFL::angelgoat:
> You understand I just HAD to, after you messing with Chad about his signature last night.


I knew it!!!!!!!!! I was gonna say! OMG!!! :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

I'll call up old Uncle Ray and tell him you want to trade a mulefoot piglet for a Nigerian Dwarf doeling.


----------



## COgoatLover25

NubianFan said:


> I'll call up old Uncle Ray and tell him you want to trade a mulefoot piglet for a Nigerian Dwarf doeling.


Well, this guy called Raymond Stauffer used to own one of my Nigerian girls 
:-o


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:lol: your too funny Leslie! Lol!!


----------



## NubianFan

Hee heee heee


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh that was priceless Leslie ! :ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:


----------



## NubianFan

:laugh:


----------



## NubianFan

y'all should go over to pull up a chair if you wanna see weird and funny, I have a few posts over there about Dru's unusual choice in food today.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Guess what guys?!  
Squeak had normal pellets for the first time in a week!  
Will be getting his fecal results in the morning to find out if he's got parasites, but, I'm thinking the vet was right in him just being under developed.. I know his lungs were a bit.. Took him about two weeks before he stopped breathing heavy..


----------



## nchen7

great news Skyla!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm so happy!


----------



## Emzi00

That's great Skyla.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I was just so worried about him.. It was stressing me out! Lol!

And then to rain on my parade..
I just got an email from a breeder.. I used her picture on my website.. It was around a time I was collecting and asking for multiple photos and forgot to ask her.. She wasn't all too happy about it and I feel so horrible!  I said sorry like a bunch of times.. But still.. It's the point that I did that! Ugh!  :sigh:


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Why was she so mad??:/ 


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

We'll it was a picture off her site.. I totally understand why she was upset, and she has every right to be! I just feel horrible that I thought I had emailed her and I didn't


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'm sure she'll understand, right?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No.. She told me she would rather me take it off.. :roll: I thought she would understand too.. Guess not..


----------



## Scottyhorse

Wow, that's a little odd.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I agree... But oh well.. It's off.. So whatever..


----------



## sassykat6181

You always need a "photo courtesy of" 

On a different note, Sally won't take care of her buckling. She was doing great with him. Then I moved her from the kidding pen back with the herd. She was butting everyone and ignoring her kid. So I put her and kid in a separate stall and now she hates him. Poor guy is only a week old  I have to tie her up and hold her leg to let him nurse. I feel so bad, he loves his momma and he's so sweet


----------



## parelli_via

*I am new*

I am new and you might laugh that is ok :laugh:but i do not know how to make my own new post. could some one help! :whatgoat:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

sassykat6181 said:


> You always need a "photo courtesy of"
> 
> On a different note, Sally won't take care of her buckling. She was doing great with him. Then I moved her from the kidding pen back with the herd. She was butting everyone and ignoring her kid. So I put her and kid in a separate stall and now she hates him. Poor guy is only a week old  I have to tie her up and hold her leg to let him nurse. I feel so bad, he loves his momma and he's so sweet


Oh I agree! I just never finished the page of this goat, and didn't get that far, but she wasn't upset over that, she was upset that I didn't ask. And she has every right to be! I just think she could have been nicer about how she said it all, and I said sorry, explained what happened, and she still wanted it off. 
Oh well 

Awe  poor baby! Hopefully she will take him back!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I'll be praying for him.

But What was the photo for?? Does she still have that goat?


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It was a reference photo, my goat was related to that goat.. And I think she does.
Oh well, it's not a big deal


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:hair: :wallbang: :GAAH: 
Oh my gosh, it's just one of _those_ days today... :angry:


----------



## Trickyroo

Did you lose your ink again :hair::laugh::laugh:


----------



## nchen7

everything alright, Lacie?


----------



## Trickyroo

Lacie :worried:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Nope, still have that, and it's very readable on black ears  I'll have to get a picture for you.

My day started pretty crappy at midnight when one if the kids told me a buckling was bloated and making weird noise. Died within 2 minutes of me knowing this. Oldest son said he was making weird noises earlier... and he never told me! :hair: 
But from the time it took to run out there, see what was going on, coming in to get a tool, he died seconds before I got to him.
So I lost my biggest buck, he was one of 2 kids I have left from his mother, who died last month. But I have his sister still, so lets hope she turns out.ray:


----------



## nchen7

oh no!!! this is one of Hyacinth's kids? how devastating!! I'm sorry Lacie. :hug: hope your son learns not to sit on stuff like this in the future.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It was a different does buck kid, Daisy's (my mastitis doe).


----------



## fishin816

SCHOOL IS OVER!!!!!!!! WAHOOOO!!!!!! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Bout time


----------



## Emzi00

I'm sorry Lacie, that's terrible.


----------



## katiebug

fishin816 said:


> SCHOOL IS OVER!!!!!!!! WAHOOOO!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Lucky!!! I have 13 days left!

*Katie
*Eastern Washington 
*Soon to be mom to two ND's


----------



## Emzi00

I have 5 1/2 days left. Two days of exams, one blow off day after exams, the half day is the last day, so hardly counts, and tomorrow and Monday are study days. I'm ready to be let out of this prison, I have things to do and places to be.


----------



## katiebug

Emzi00 said:


> I have 5 1/2 days left. Two days of exams, one blow off day after exams, the half day is the last day, so hardly counts, and tomorrow and Monday are study days. I'm ready to be let out of this prison, I have things to do and places to be.


Yeah. I want to get off school so I can work to save up some more money for goats!

*Katie
*Eastern Washington 
*Soon to be mom to two ND's


----------



## Emzi00

I still need to build a buck pen. I've got a ton of 4h stuff in June. Can't show in the sanctioned show, but want to stop by one of the days to see some goats and talk to some people. Still need to work on ground driving with the beast. I feel busy.. :chin:


----------



## Trickyroo

Im so sorry Lacie :hug: I feel like a idiot teasing you :sigh:

Im glad the ink worked well for you though


----------



## Trickyroo

Freedom is soon approaching ladies and gents , hang in there 
What do you all have planned for your summers ?


----------



## Emzi00

Couple goat shows, some horse shows, might go camping if I can get someone to take care of the goats, fishing, going to Canada in August out to the boonies to go fishing, some hiking, buying goats...


----------



## Trickyroo

Dang , what a boring summer you have planned Emma :ROFL:
Wish I had that much energy to do all that , lol !


----------



## katiebug

Trickyroo said:


> Freedom is soon approaching ladies and gents , hang in there
> What do you all have planned for your summers ?


Summer, lets see... Goats, puppies, Jumping in the creek, helping in a VBS, Running, and Working. Not very eventful. What do you have planned?

*Katie
*Eastern Washington 
*Soon to be mom to two ND's


----------



## Emzi00

That's not even that much! Oh, I'll probably be doing a mission in the town over, need to see what days I'm free so I can get out there and help.


----------



## Trickyroo

Im going to try to continue to get out of bed and get through the day , just like i have been doing , lol. 
Im looking forward to be able to get myself to some goat shows , I haven't been to one yet !
Moving is hopefully in our near future , so that will be exciting and draining all the same , lol. But much looking forward to that


----------



## nchen7

Lacie, I'm sorry. :hug: 

Ah...summer holidays. I remember those. The best ones were university ones...4 whole months off!


----------



## fishin816

Trickyroo said:


> Freedom is soon approaching ladies and gents , hang in there
> What do you all have planned for your summers ?


I will be showing goats quite a bit, swimming quite a bit, and going somewhere fun every week! I am so excited! And not letting any grass grow under my feet&#8230; lol (meaning to not stop working inbetween!!!)

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ThreeHavens

My summer is going to be very busy. Will be manning the farm with my BFF as the rest of the family goes to a wedding, then I'll be going with my family to the beach. Got four birthdays between June and July. Driver's test June 10th. Planning on finishing and submitting a book for (hopefully!) publication. 

Oh, and my dad finished fencing the back clearing! We split it, so we have a new pasture, and a new buck pen. We can start rotating pastures.


----------



## margaret

parelli_via said:


> I am new and you might laugh that is ok :laugh:but i do not know how to make my own new post. could some one help! :whatgoat:


Don't feel silly, I didn't know how to do that either when i first joined. Go to the section you want to post in and there will be a button there that says new thread, click that to start it.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Guys I'm gonna miss all of you when I leave today I will be back on Monday though!! it seems like forever!!!:/


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Bleh, so tired of putting sunscreen on Babette...


----------



## Emzi00

I'm glad I'm not the only one tired of putting sunscreen on goats...


----------



## COgoatLover25

Lol, ok I have a Q for you guys  when you shave a dark skinned goat do you still have to put sunscreen on them?


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Emzi00

Well, being that my dark skinned goat still got sun burnt even with sunscreen, I'd say yes.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Darn!!!! Ok, does it matter what kind?


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Emzi00

Not sure :shrug: Go bug Lacie..


----------



## NubianFan

You guys need to whisper in your goats upright ears and tell them what shade trees are good for.....


----------



## Emzi00

They literally have 10 sq ft of sun in their pen, the rest is shaded by a big maple tree and a few smaller ones. They still got burnt! :GAAH:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:scratch: That's odd, Emma... Babette is the only goat I have _ ever_ had to put sunscreen on. :chin: my other goats have no problem.


----------



## Emzi00

She just loves to drive me crazy.


----------



## nchen7

I live in the tropics....I have a white and black goat. I've not had to put sunscreen on them yet.....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

My handsome boy  
Sorry, not the best pic.. Was trying to hold the bottle and get the camera at the right angle lol!


----------



## COgoatLover25

I LOVES him! :lovey:


----------



## fishin816

Oh hi guys! Glad you are here… what is your opinion on the Dill's goats? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ThreeHavens

COgoatLover25 said:


> Lol, ok I have a Q for you guys  when you shave a dark skinned goat do you still have to put sunscreen on them?
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


If you shave, I probably still would, but I don't use sunscreen unless I shave.

Except for my poor appaloosa mare, I should use some on her nose.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

COgoatLover25 said:


> I LOVES him! :lovey:


Me too  hehe! 
Sure wish he were a doe! :/


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

fishin816 said:


> Oh hi guys! Glad you are here&#8230; what is your opinion on the Dill's goats?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Do you want to know??

I don't like them.. Very few of them are ok.. But she is WAY overpriced and a lot of them don't turn out.. I have a friend who bought a bunch one year.. Not one of those goats turned out nice as they freshened.


----------



## COgoatLover25

I agree with Skyla on most of the does there Cade  
There are some I sorta like though


----------



## ThreeHavens

To be honest (with some exceptions of course!) I actually prefer buying from smaller herds in general. Some people do not like buying goats (especially show goats) from lesser known herd names, but sometimes (again, always exceptions) when a herd name gets "big" the prices spike way up, and I've seen bucks sold intact that I don't feel should have been, and does who weren't very correct, but since they carried the herd name, were sold for top dollar.

I can't say this about Dill's herd though, I have not had personal experience with them.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I agree Danielle 

I haven't bought from Dills myself.. But after seeing what my friend paid, and how they turned out, and the siblings of her goats.. Most definitely not worth it IMO..


----------



## fishin816

There is one doe in particular that her kids are not $3000 that I think is really nice… just wanted to know. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

Well what about Shimmer? Her, Keena, and Macerana are the ones I like, but Macarena and Keenas kids are $2500 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Not worth your money IMO


----------



## fishin816

COgoatLover25 said:


> Not worth your money IMO


But Shimmer is a really really pretty doe

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Tell me Cade, where do you get all this money? hahahahaha


----------



## fishin816

I don't know… I guess I think I have it but I don't!!!! LOL!!!! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

:lol: You make me jealous hahaha, one goat after the next hahahahaha


----------



## fishin816

Shimmer is really the only doe I like… (other than the one with five hundred billion dollar kids, lol) 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> Shimmer is really the only doe I like&#8230; (other than the one with five hundred billion dollar kids, lol)
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Ikr! I really like Macarena though...


----------



## fishin816

COgoatLover25 said:


> Ikr! I really like Macarena though...


Her kids are $2500&#8230;

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> Her kids are $2500&#8230;
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I know , but I like to dream


----------



## fishin816

Ok since Dills is not an option anymore (maybe), what about TwinCreeks? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

COgoatLover25 said:


> I know , but I like to dream


Lol&#8230;

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> Ok since Dills is not an option anymore (maybe), what about TwinCreeks?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Twincreeks is good  :thumbup:


----------



## fishin816

I like GCH TX TwinCreeks G Kanika 2*M (acting all showy! Lol)! Because of that bone structure and dairyness… 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ThreeHavens

I like Twincreeks a lot, from what I see.


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> I like GCH TX TwinCreeks G Kanika 2*M (acting all showy! Lol)! Because of that bone structure and dairyness&#8230;
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I like all the does at TX Twincreeks but I have a few favorites


----------



## fishin816

COgoatLover25 said:


> I like all the does at TX Twincreeks but I have a few favorites


Name them then&#8230;

Mine are Kanika, Noel, Brown Betty, and Snowbird

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Here's a few 
Noel
http://www.twincreeksfarm.com/ch-tx-twincreeks-pkm-brownbetty.html
http://www.twincreeksfarm.com/ch-tx-twincreeks-sem-kissimmee.html
http://www.twincreeksfarm.com/mch-gch-piddlin-acres-pv-tansy-d-m.html


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> Name them then&#8230;
> 
> Mine are Kanika, Noel, Brown Betty, and Snowbird
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I don't really care for Snowbird that much...


----------



## fishin816

Tansy is a pretty doe  I also like Fairy Dust 
But there is just something I don't care for about Kissime (shrugs) 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> Tansy is a pretty doe  I also like Fairy Dust
> But there is just something I don't care for about Kissime (shrugs)
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Kissime is a nice doe but wouldn't be my first choice out of the bunch


----------



## goatlady1314

I love PAM!! )


----------



## Emzi00

A Nigie shouldn't ever be named Snowbird, it could never live up to the original.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

fishin816 said:


> But Shimmer is a really really pretty doe
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


She is super hocky.. Those back legs kinda scare me.. :/

The only one that I like from hers is Keena and I'm NOT about to pay $2,500!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Love Twin Creeks! I like the older does better then some of the newer stock they have, but are still very nice


----------



## fishin816

Ok so Dills is completely out of the question now, because I though Shimmer was pretty, and I am not about to pay $2500 for a kid from Macarena or Keena!!!!!!!! So TwinCreeks and two other farms… not going to say which farms so no one makes a reservation!!! Lol! (Gosh am I being stingy?) 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Don't worry.. I'm not buying anymore goats for a while and mostlikely not any more Nigies for a while.. My mom is trying to get me to sell all my Nigies as it is!


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Don't worry.. I'm not buying anymore goats for a while and mostlikely not any more Nigies for a while.. My mom is trying to get me to sell all my Nigies as it is!


Oh well good&#8230;

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

Beau-Nita and Summer Bird ;-) ya know who those does are? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ThreeHavens

I've got to say, I am SO happy with Dolce Latte Farm, Dreahook, and End of the Line. I've met a lot of nice breeders but those three have always had my back, went above and beyond to provide me with healthy, quality animals, and are very fair.


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> Beau-Nita and Summer Bird ;-) ya know who those does are?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Yeah, who doesn't ?

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## fishin816

Leslie, do I hear a bit of sarcasim in that typing? Lol 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

I didn't even say anything... Or type anything, til now....


----------



## fishin816

NubianFan said:


> I didn't even say anything... Or type anything, til now....


I meant Lindsey&#8230; excuse me for making a fault&#8230; lol

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Yup, a little :lol:


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## COgoatLover25

You getting a buckling or doe? I forgot :?: 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## fishin816

COgoatLover25 said:


> You getting a buckling or doe? I forgot :?:
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


I might a buck from Beau Nita, but probably a doe. I will probably get does from both&#8230;

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> I might a buck from Beau Nita, but probably a doe. I will probably get does from both&#8230;
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Neato, I like Rain Beau better but that's JMHO

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## fishin816

COgoatLover25 said:


> Neato, I like Rain Beau better but that's JMHO
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


Rain Beaus kids are twice the amount of Beau Nitas, I really do like Rain Beau tho

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

So, have you already made a reservation for one of Beau Nita's then?


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## fishin816

COgoatLover25 said:


> So, have you already made a reservation for one of Beau Nita's then?
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


That will happen in the very near future

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Thought you said you didn't have any money :ROFL: :lol:


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## ThreeHavens

Beau Nita is a very impressive doe! Congrats.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

fishin816 said:


> Beau-Nita and Summer Bird ;-) ya know who those does are?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


 
And you know Summer Bird kids are $1,000+ right? 
Thus the reason I still don't have one  :lol: 
But she is like my favorite doe  very happy I have her grandson and a granddaughter  
And to think.. She was 'possibly for sale after kidding' in 2012.. I was first in line on her first refusal... If only she had sold her!


----------



## ThreeHavens

I almost got a buckling out of Summer Bird...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Me too.. It fell through though  but I have his daughter now lol! So it worked out


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

She really is a lovely doe! 
I had a reservation on her daughter Tock Candy this year.. THat fell through too :lol: guess it's just not meant for me to have one


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Do you guys think it would be ok to use there and 'udder wipes' for one day while I'm at the show? Would just be easier then bringing my udder wash or making my own wipes..


----------



## ksalvagno

I would get baby wipes.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok  I figured that  but figured it wouldn't hurt to ask either


----------



## Emzi00

Y'all seem particularly chatty tonight...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm tired.. Lol


----------



## Emzi00

I'm tired too, but I'm not sleepy. :chin: Weird..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm making some eggs.. Then I'm headed to bed lol! 
Have a busy day tomorrow packing and such for the show


----------



## Emzi00

Hope you do well at the show.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks  
I hope so too  I'm not expecting any grands or anything, but some good Placings would be nice  lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well.. Headed to bed.. 
Night Emma


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> And you know Summer Bird kids are $1,000+ right?
> Thus the reason I still don't have one  :lol:
> But she is like my favorite doe  very happy I have her grandson and a granddaughter
> And to think.. She was 'possibly for sale after kidding' in 2012.. I was first in line on her first refusal... If only she had sold her!


That is only because she was bred to the long gone Bay Watch, last year her kids were only $600&#8230; maybe?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

fishin816 said:


> That is only because she was bred to the long gone Bay Watch, last year her kids were only $600&#8230; maybe?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


No, they were $700 for a buck kid.. So that's $800-$850 for a doe kid  
I had tried to get a reservation in last year.. I can tell you now that she is finished and has a high LA score her kids won't be cheap.
I have dealt with her breeder quite a few times so I've got her price inch methods down pat  :lol:


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> No, they were $700 for a buck kid.. So that's $800-$850 for a doe kid
> I had tried to get a reservation in last year.. I can tell you now that she is finished and has a high LA score her kids won't be cheap.
> I have dealt with her breeder quite a few times so I've got her price inch methods down pat  :lol:


Well then I need to find somewhere with a close descendant of her for sale&#8230;

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

fishin816 said:


> Well then I need to find somewhere with a close descendant of her for sale&#8230;
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I know what you mean.. I've been trying to do the same thing! But, her breeder hasn't sold any of her daughters.. So it's pretty hard..

I have her two grandchildren.. But that's as close as I've gotten lol!


----------



## Emzi00

Night Skyla


----------



## Trickyroo

:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:*Good Luck Skyla*:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Night for real this time lol! :wave:

Thanks Laura!  :hug: 
Hallie said she is nervous so she blew you a hug and a kiss and wants one back  :laugh:


----------



## Trickyroo

Awww , maybe she needs to dance a little to ease her nerves 
Take her out to her spool tomorrow before you go , lol.
I so have to come for a visit so i can hug and smooch her all up 
Im so excited for you !!!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hehe! Maybe!
I will 

You do!  maybe when we go to ME for the ADGA Convention this fall (if it still works out for us to go of corse  ) you can stop in then  we aren't that far from where the convention will be 

Thanks!


----------



## Trickyroo

That sounds like a plan 
Have fun ! I'll be thinking of you guys all day !
Don't make me wait all day for a update , I'm begging you !


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yay!  Hallie will be very excited! 

Thanks  

I'll let you know as soon as we get home how it all went  I'll text you ASAP! 
The show is Sunday though, not tomorrow


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok.. My iPod is gonna die so I got to go  I'll talk to everyone tomorrow


----------



## Trickyroo

Get some sleep , if you can , lol. 
I would be too excited to sleep


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh duhhh , maybe i should get some sleep


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Trickyroo said:


> Get some sleep , if you can , lol.
> 
> I would be too excited to sleep


That is a problem I have :lol: then I'm too tired to get out of bed come 4:30 when my alarm goes off! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Trickyroo said:


> Oh duhhh , maybe i should get some sleep


:ROFL: 
Well Saturday makes more sense then Sunday anyway! I keep thinking Saturday too lol! :lol:


----------



## Trickyroo

Thats me too , lol
Night


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

All packed and ready!
Now just waiting for the sun to come out so I can bathe the girls!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Go Skyla!!!!!!! Kick some booty! Hahahaha 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol! Thanks Lindsay!


----------



## Trickyroo

Bubble bath time :leap::leap:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Trickyroo said:


> Bubble bath time :leap::leap:


They'll be nice and squeaky clean


----------



## ThreeHavens

I'll need pics!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ThreeHavens said:


> I'll need pics!!


Of corse! 

I wish it would stop raining and clear/warm up so they can get baths!  I hate to do it when it's a bit chilly!


----------



## margaret

Have fun Skyla!! Good luck and safe travels.


----------



## margaret

I just sold 2 of my milkers, bittersweet as usual...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

margaret said:


> Have fun Skyla!! Good luck and safe travels.


Thanks


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

margaret said:


> I just sold 2 of my milkers, bittersweet as usual...


I know what you mean... :/ :hug:


----------



## fishin816

Look how big Fancy at Olson Acres is!






please Fancy, two does!!!! That is all I ask of you!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

You're getting 2 does from one goat?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

COgoatLover25 said:


> You're getting 2 does from one goat?


Breeder is probably gonna retain one


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Breeder is probably gonna retain one


Exactly ;-)

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

For Lindsey


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

What's everyone up to tonight? 

I burnt my face off.... :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Well I'm not up to burning my face off.... :lol: 
We cut down some trees, cut them up, hauled and burned brush... the usual.


----------



## goathiker

I reclaimed my front path from the waist high grass.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Painted my nails an packed the last stuff up for tomorrow  now I'm waiting for my parents to get home with the truck so I can go to bed! Lol


----------



## COgoatLover25

You need to clear your PM box Skyla... :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Here Lindsay


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well that all sounds pretty productive compared to what I did :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Here Lindsay


I feel silly saying this :lol: But I like that grey...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

COgoatLover25 said:


> You need to clear your PM box Skyla... :lol:


Cleared some


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well that all sounds pretty productive compared to what I did :lol:


Lol! Burning your face?!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

COgoatLover25 said:


> I feel silly saying this :lol: But I like that grey...


Why?

I like it  I use it one of the most


----------



## Emzi00

What _did_ you do, Lacie? :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I made rice krispies and ate a bunch of that, ate a bunch of cake, and burnt my face, so... the usual :lol:

Story behind burning my face isn't as comical as you're probably thinking though :shades:

I washed my face, then this lovely beauty mark I have above my lip started randomly bleeding, and it would NOT stop bleeding! It was like a half hour later and still bleeding, so I heated up a knife with my lighter and burnt the stupid thing so it would stop. :GAAH:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I made rice krispies and ate a bunch of that, ate a bunch of cake, and burnt my face, so... the usual :lol:
> 
> Story behind burning my face isn't as comical as you're probably thinking though :shades:
> 
> I washed my face, then this lovely beauty mark I have above my lip started randomly bleeding, and it would NOT stop bleeding! It was like a half hour later and still bleeding, so I heated up a knife with my lighter and burnt the stupid thing so it would stop. :GAAH:


It's pretty comical ! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I made rice krispies and ate a bunch of that, ate a bunch of cake, and burnt my face, so... the usual :lol:
> 
> Story behind burning my face isn't as comical as you're probably thinking though :shades:
> 
> I washed my face, then this lovely beauty mark I have above my lip started randomly bleeding, and it would NOT stop bleeding! It was like a half hour later and still bleeding, so I heated up a knife with my lighter and burnt the stupid thing so it would stop. :GAAH:


 Goodness!! Lol! 
Crazy!


----------



## Emzi00

No, not as comical, and you probably don't want to know what I was thinking :lol: Still kinda comical though. I hate it when things won't stop bleeding, but I'm not huge on burning my flesh.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm headed to bed now, night y'all, wish me luck tomorrow


----------



## COgoatLover25

good luck Skyla!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> No, not as comical, and you probably don't want to know what I was thinking :lol: Still kinda comical though. I hate it when things won't stop bleeding, but I'm not huge on burning my flesh.


:laugh:

Ugh! But it WOULD NOT STOP! :hair: It was kinda a last resort method though :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Good luck, Skyla!


----------



## Trickyroo

Hey , wait ! Gotta wish you luck one more time :wave::wahoo::hugs:

:fireworks:Good Luck Skyla  :fireworks:


----------



## Emzi00

Good luck Skyla!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm about to slam my head into the wall looking at all the colors people list their alpines as! :lol: 90% of those aren't even real color descriptions. 
Oh it's driving me nuts, and I almost can't handle it...


----------



## Emzi00

Which of these "colors" are driving you crazy? And how could they drive you crazy when you already are? :shades:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh, Emma, how about all of them! :ROFL:

No such thing in adga as "bezoar", the definition of chamoisee covers any black markings on the shoulders. Never in my life have I seen that "term" used as a color until recently, on various sites. A bezoar is a gastrointestinal stone... not a color!
Chamoisee alpines are not supposed to have white facial stripes... that makes them togg colored :hair:
No such thing as a broken lavender cou lair with chocolate hindquarters and excessive roaning, that'd be called a broken two tone chamoisee.
A solid black, but with white markings.... they're called broken blacks, unless of course you have a sundgau on your hands 
A chocolate colored goat certainly isn't a lavender color!

I've seen soooo many goats called lavener cou blancs when they are supposed to be called two-tones. 

ADGA still has their standards, they're still the same, there has been no new colors added, no new variations added, nothing, and personally, it's driving me batty! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Feel better? :slapfloor: And yes, you're a crazy fruit bat, we know. :ROFL:


----------



## goathiker

Sorry but, bezoar is the wild color. The Bezoar is a type of Ibex that was a fore runner of the modern goat. The term Bezoar is also a certain Allele that produces a very set color pattern most common in Alpines. It has nothing to do with ADGA Alpines, although it should since by mixing all the color patterns together we are producing a lot of these wild color goats.


----------



## goathiker

The two completely different kinds of chamoisee is what drives me nuts. My bucks papers say Chamois with white legs. Ah, yeah he doesn't even have a black belly just stripes of black where the wild Ibex have their markings. He does have white swiss markings as well. I would have put Light gray with black trim and swiss markings. I do have one I'm not sure of. She's a weird color.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That's just the thing I can't grasp, it was never used as a color until somewhat recently, and it still doesn't make sense to me that bezoar is the term people are using now for a _swiss_ domestic goat when that used to just be plain ol' chamoisee, and is still called that.

And bezoar isn't the color, its the name isn't it? Bezoar Ibex?


----------



## goathiker

Yes Bezoar Ibex but it's also the name of the allele that produces that color same as the bagerface/black belly allele is what produces the Oberhasli type Chamoisees. I use it as a descriptive term.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

There are quite a few different shades of chamoisee, but they are all still classified the same, any further definition than these aren't needed. 

He is a broken two tone chamoise 








She is a broken two tone chamoisee








She is a two tone chamoisee








She is a two tone chamoisee








She is a two tone chamoisee








He is a broken chamoise (because of the white splash on the black marking on his leg)








She is a broken chamoisee








The one in the middle is a chamoisee, as is the one on the far right.








She is a two tone chamoisee








She is a broken chamoisee


----------



## goathiker

So what is this going to be? Is She a two tone even though the dark chocolate is around her middle instead of on her rear? Sorry for the crap pic she won't stand still.


----------



## Emzi00

:slapfloor: Like chamoisees, Lacie? And, um, Snowbird?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I would say just chamoisee with white facial stripes. The white facial stripes are fine for the experimental's , just not the pure alpines or american ones, since they would be DQ'd for togg color.

He would be just a plain chamoisee, and she is dark like him.


----------



## goathiker

So you're saying that my purebred buck that I paid so much for has the wrong color? Is it a disqualification?


----------



## goathiker

Unfortunately he throws those face stripes on everyone.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> So you're saying that my purebred buck that I paid so much for has the wrong color? Is it a disqualification?


No, he'd be called a broken chamoisee. Full on togg color is DQ for alpines, like the same body color as a togg, with the white face stripes is a DQ for alpines. 
I've never seen a chamoisee with just the white face marks, it's always been accompanied with white on the legs, a blaze, or some white on the body.


----------



## nchen7

ah Lacie....so much to learn from you!


----------



## goathiker

Okay thanks. The little one has tan face stripes and tan legs so, not quite Tog colored. I'm keeping her to breed LaMancha Experimentals anyway so, it won't matter.


----------



## fishin816

Update pics of Bandit 






I think he looks pretty good! Looking just like his grandpa, The General!








Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## sassykat6181

Love the beards!!!!!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Hey guys!!!


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## goatlady1314

Hey malory!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Morning all  :wave:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Mornin 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Good morning!!


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## fishin816

Morning everyone! I updated my website last night… can you find what I updated?!?!? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Probably the does page 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## fishin816

COgoatLover25 said:


> Probably the does page ;
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


Yay!!!! Clap clap clap

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> Yay!!!! Clap clap clap
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


The sad thing is...i didn't even look


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol Lindsay! 

I updated some of mine too..


----------



## COgoatLover25

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Lol Lindsay!
> 
> I updated some of mine too..


Let me go have a looky...


----------



## COgoatLover25

Ah yes, you did didn't you


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Just a few new pics from yesterday


----------



## fishin816

I think I want to try Sweetlix minerals 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

I thought you loved the Onyx?


----------



## fishin816

COgoatLover25 said:


> I thought you loved the Onyx?


I do&#8230; Just a wild idea I guess&#8230;

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Cade, onyx is better than anything sweetlix makes, don't mess with success. Find something that works, and stick to it!


----------



## Emzi00

Good advice from Lacie, she has proof to back it up.. :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Pizza' s home. :yum:


----------



## fishin816

The ingredients on Swetlix are nasty… ugh 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

fishin816 said:


> The ingredients on Swetlix are nasty&#8230; ugh
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Then why would you want to switch from something good??


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Guys, is it true that bucks, (specifically in my case, Boers) should get little to no grain to keep them healthy? Hallifer had quite the worm load and we wormed him once about a month ago, and once on Thursday. Since, he had gotten diarrhea and we called the vet out today. He told us that the bucks shouldn't have much grain and more hay than anything. He wormed him with a different medicine, and said there wasn't much else to do? Does this seem right? He has barely any solidity to his stool and is getting skinnier... What should I do? I don't want to lose him to this... Should I cut his grain?


----------



## ThreeHavens

At least cut grain until he's all better - no grain til you have pellets.  And I agree with the vet ... hay should be primary, grain (or in my case for the boys, alfalfa pellets) secondary.


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Then why would you want to switch from something good??


I didin't know what the ingredients were when I got my crazy idea!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

SMB_GoatHerd said:


> Guys, is it true that bucks, (specifically in my case, Boers) should get little to no grain to keep them healthy? Hallifer had quite the worm load and we wormed him once about a month ago, and once on Thursday. Since, he had gotten diarrhea and we called the vet out today. He told us that the bucks shouldn't have much grain and more hay than anything. He wormed him with a different medicine, and said there wasn't much else to do? Does this seem right? He has barely any solidity to his stool and is getting skinnier... What should I do? I don't want to lose him to this... Should I cut his grain?


My bucks are baisically eatimg no grain or hay right now, straight pasture. And that is what they have done best on&#8230; I am not really a big help.

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Yeah.... They have a pasture, but until i can convince my dad to let me make a bigger buck pasture, they have only limited grass and browse. The vet told me to give them the greenest hay i can find, but until we get more grass hay baled i am stuck with round bales... Should I cut them off grain like, cold turkey?


----------



## fishin816

SMB_GoatHerd said:


> Yeah.... They have a pasture, but until i can convince my dad to let me make a bigger buck pasture, they have only limited grass and browse. The vet told me to give them the greenest hay i can find, but until we get more grass hay baled i am stuck with round bales... Should I cut them off grain like, cold turkey?


No, slowly wean them from it. Less and less each night.

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Hopefully with that they'll start to feel better and possibly gain their weight back...


----------



## goathiker

What color are both of you on this map?


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

In the light blue, 61-120.


----------



## goathiker

Alright he needs some alfalfa pellets instead of grain. Aim for 1 to 2 pounds of alfalfa pellets daily instead of grain.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I am 0-60


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

That was really helpful. Thanks, Jill. Ill let dad know. Do you know if you can get ammonium chloride in a mineral or powder sort of form in order to put in his feed? I know they need it, but i dont know how to administer without directly having it in his pelleted feed or shot directly in his mouth...


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Ok so what was that for??:O


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## goathiker

It tells how much calcium is in the ground water that feeds your pasture.


----------



## goathiker

Sydney, just mix the ammonium chloride into his free choice minerals or buy minerals with it already added. Manna pro contains it, so do some others.


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Okay. Thank you Jill. You've been very helpful.


----------



## Mcclan3

I did something today that very well could have led to my husband killing me. Luckily he took a look at the pedigree and decided that he loved me too much to have to hide my body lol.


----------



## COgoatLover25

:lol: you got a new goat I'm guessing? Pics are a must! You know that ! :lol:


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## COgoatLover25

....








Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Aww who's that?


----------



## COgoatLover25

Just a doe I was thinking of purchasing maybe  but I decided against it for now ...


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Why? Shes really cute. How much is she


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Nigerians........ *convulse* :lol:


----------



## goatlady1314

Oh lacie haha  they aint that bad, (im not a fan either) I just ignore the size


----------



## COgoatLover25

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Nigerians........ *convulse* :lol:


Oh hush! Just cause I don't raise Alpines I don't put them down! Hahaha 

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## COgoatLover25

goatlady1314 said:


> Why? Shes really cute. How much is she


$300 which isn't bad for her lines

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

COgoatLover25 said:


> Oh hush! Just cause I don't raise Alpines I don't put them down! Hahaha


:laugh: Well yeah, they're not Nigerians


----------



## COgoatLover25

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :laugh: Well yeah, they're not Nigerians


:lol: I'll never win this battle ! Hahahaha 

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

So lacie if u seen a migit person would u hate it LOL sorry I had to ask


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Uhg! Dairy goats!  I mean if we're gonna play this game. ;P


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:ROFL: Nope!
But that's okay, I'm very hard to please, I don't like just any goat. I'll reevaluate my views on them in about 20 years , no promises that it'll be a changed opinion though :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goatlady1314 said:


> So lacie if u seen a migit person would u hate it LOL sorry I had to ask


Well no, however I have had some embarrassing moments involving some very short people.... :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :ROFL: Nope!
> But that's okay, I'm very hard to please, I don't like just any goat. I'll reevaluate my views on them in about 20 years , no promises that it'll be a changed opinion though :lol:


Haha, I think they're just too many people just breeding them for fun :-/ 
I think if we work to improve the breed then I think you might have a slightly less harsh opinion on them :lol: I've seen some really ugly Nigies ( no , not all of them  ) but I think there's good stock out there 

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

SMB_GoatHerd said:


> Uhg! Dairy goats!  I mean if we're gonna play this game. ;P


I can play the Boer game too


----------



## COgoatLover25

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I can play the Boer game too


But, I thought you raised Boers ! :O

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

I love my dairy goats  I mean my favorite food is sour cream


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

COgoatLover25 said:


> Haha, I think they're just too many people just breeding them for fun :-/
> I think if we work to improve the breed then I think you might have a slightly less harsh opinion on them :lol: I've seen some really ugly Nigies ( no , not all of them  ) but I think there's good stock out there


Well that's like saying I'll like Nubians again, just doesn't work that way.  They used to gorgeous back in the day, and I used to breed them, and now they have been ruined... AND are still the loud mouths I knew them for :sigh:

Nah, once they're on the bad list, I can pretty much take it to my grave... which may be soon... :lol:


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I can play the Boer game too


Oh, I know, Lacie. But the majority on this thread are dairy breeders. But we both know the the Boers are all rough and no fluff! :hi5:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I don't know, I think the Boers are pretty wussy compared to my dairies. They just don't seem as hardy :shrug: And they are L O U D! Just big babies about everything :eyeroll: :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well that's like saying I'll like Nubians again, just doesn't work that way.  They used to gorgeous back in the day, and I used to breed them, and now they have been ruined... AND are still the loud mouths I knew them for :sigh:
> 
> Nah, once they're on the bad list, I can pretty much take it to my grave... which may be soon... :lol:


I said SLIGHTLY :lol: but I'm gonna change that to not at all :lol:
You used to breed Nubians ??? I'm sorry, but my jaw just dropped :O

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

My boer lucy is a big ball baby she cant even handle a cd-t shot


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

COgoatLover25 said:


> I said SLIGHTLY :lol: but I'm gonna change that to not at all :lol:
> You used to breed Nubians ??? I'm sorry, but my jaw just dropped :O


Just blew your mind didn't it? :lol: And I used to have _one_ Nigerian....


----------



## Mcclan3

COgoatLover25 said:


> :lol: you got a new goat I'm guessing? Pics are a must! You know that ! :lol:
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


Yep, I put a deposit down on SLR RP Vera Wang. I feel like doing a teenage fan girl type squeal over this one!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Just blew your mind didn't it? :lol: And I used to have _one_ Nigerian....


My jaw just hit the floor... :lol:
You got any pics of your Nubians that you used to raise?

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Mcclan3

Sorry it took so long to post. I've been prepping to stuff hog sausage all day.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Mcclan3 said:


> Yep, I put a deposit down on SLR RP Vera Wang. I feel like doing a teenage fan girl type squeal over this one!
> 
> View attachment 70256


She's cute  go for it ! Haha

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Mcclan3

Thanks! I'm incredibly excited for her. I can't wait to see how she grows and I'm looking forward to showing her <3


----------



## goatlady1314

Looks like my nanny nuetron


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

I don't know about you guys, but my Boers are pretty hardy to me. Especially compared to many dairy goats that I've met. They're babies, but not as bad as the Nubians. Those things are annoying clingy. If your eye so much as leave them, they bawl. Boer aren't that bad. And the Alpines are so high-strung! Like woah. They are hyper animals. Don't get me wrong though... Alpines ARE my favorite dairy breed. I just think they're beautiful. Not much experience being around minis but they kinda freak me out. Like, why is your goat not taller than my knees?


----------



## Mcclan3

Well, I also have corgis so I'm kinda partial to short things


----------



## COgoatLover25

SMB_GoatHerd said:


> I don't know about you guys, but my Boers are pretty hardy to me. Especially compared to many dairy goats that I've met. They're babies, but not as bad as the Nubians. Those things are annoying clingy. If your eye so much as leave them, they bawl. Boer aren't that bad. And the Alpines are so high-strung! Like woah. They are hyper animals. Don't get me wrong though... Alpines ARE my favorite dairy breed. I just think they're beautiful. Not much experience being around minis but they kinda freak me out. Like, why is your goat not taller than my knees?


Waaaaashhhhh, nobody around here likes the breeds I have :lol: but I like them 

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## ThreeHavens

SMB_GoatHerd said:


> I don't know about you guys, but my Boers are pretty hardy to me. Especially compared to many dairy goats that I've met. They're babies, but not as bad as the Nubians. Those things are annoying clingy. If your eye so much as leave them, they bawl. Boer aren't that bad. And the Alpines are so high-strung! Like woah. They are hyper animals. Don't get me wrong though... Alpines ARE my favorite dairy breed. I just think they're beautiful. Not much experience being around minis but they kinda freak me out. Like, why is your goat not taller than my knees?


Oi oi oi! Minis are the bomb, yo!

Of course I may be a LITTLE biased ... *cough*

I've actually found my Nigerians to be fairly hardy goats. I do try to breed for it of course. I don't want them to keel over when the wind blows on them wrong, you know? Way too stressful. So I get what you're saying there.


----------



## Sylvie

I agree, most Nigies are just plain cute. BUT, there are a few good little dairy types. For instance:


----------



## fishin816

Sylvie said:


> I agree, most Nigies are just plain cute. BUT, there are a few good little dairy types. For instance:


Those are some of the best dairy animals, from their bloodlines and all. I might be getting a kid from the third doe, Beau-Nita.

Ok nigerian people, what is your opinion on Kaapio Acres? Would you pick Kaapio Acres over TwinCreeks? I really like both of them&#8230;

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So, we may be getting a Togg  lol! My sister wants a Togg cause my mom is making her sell her Nigie and she doesn't like LaManchas and my mom only wants one Nubian.. So she's working on getting a Togg doe lol


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> So, we may be getting a Togg  lol! My sister wants a Togg cause my mom is making her sell her Nigie and she doesn't like LaManchas and my mom only wants one Nubian.. So she's working on getting a Togg doe lol


 Skyla! You are here! Did you see my above post?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> Those are some of the best dairy animals, from their bloodlines and all. I might be getting a kid from the third doe, Beau-Nita.
> 
> Ok nigerian people, what is your opinion on Kaapio Acres? Would you pick Kaapio Acres over TwinCreeks? I really like both of them&#8230;
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


You haven't made your reservation yet? For Beau Nita?

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

fishin816 said:


> Skyla! You are here! Did you see my above post?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I haven't really looked into that other farm..

I'm actually looking to sell most if not all my Nigerians... I just don't have the space for Nigies and standards right now..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Photo shoot day


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Peep wanted NO part of it!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Pretty girl!!!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Somehow Peep still manages to look good


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

She is  I love her! Can't wait to see how she does at the show next weekend!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

He's a snazzy boy!


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I haven't really looked into that other farm..
> 
> I'm actually looking to sell most if not all my Nigerians... I just don't have the space for Nigies and standards right now..


No, asking your opinion for me ;-)

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

COgoatLover25 said:


> You haven't made your reservation yet? For Beau Nita?
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


Not yet&#8230;

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo

Wow , *love , love , love* Juby !!!!!
Poor Peep , lolol. He is a sharp looking fella regardless


----------



## Trickyroo

I always wanted a Togg !!!!!!!! No fair 
Tell Julie I'm jealous !


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

fishin816 said:


> No, asking your opinion for me ;-)
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I know 
Was just saying I haven't looked into them much..

And haven't been looking at Nigies much because I'm working on getting out of them for now


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Trickyroo said:


> Wow , *love , love , love* Juby !!!!!
> Poor Peep , lolol. He is a sharp looking fella regardless


She's a pretty gal 

LOL! He's such a brat!  he needs to learn better manners too!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Trickyroo said:


> I always wanted a Togg !!!!!!!! No fair
> Tell Julie I'm jealous !


Lol! 
Maybe you'll need a kid 

It's actually my other sister.. The Nubian with be Julie's to 'share' with me  lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey Jill.. 
I remember you saying something about the reason some Toggs have bitter milk was a deficiency?? Is that right or am I remembering the wrong thing?

I asked the breeder that we were looking at about his does milk.


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I know
> Was just saying I haven't looked into them much..
> 
> And haven't been looking at Nigies much because I'm working on getting out of them for now


Ahh 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Hey Jill..
> I remember you saying something about the reason some Toggs have bitter milk was a deficiency?? Is that right or am I remembering the wrong thing?
> 
> I asked the breeder that we were looking at about his does milk.


Yeah, it's a Cobalt deficiency. Usually add ed Cobalt will fix them up. There is one line that has natural cheese milk but, I believe they are purebreds not Americans. If you can taste the milk from the doelings mother, you can get a good idea of whether you will have that problem.


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Hey guys! 5 days of school left with 4 days of finals in the near future (tomorrow). I'm kinda stressing out...

So I went to see Gadget and Gizmo.

WHHHYYYYY is it that when a goat wants to be friendly, they lick your nose, burp as loud as possible, and continue licking your nose? Like, ew. That's kind of gross Gadget. And he does it EVERY TIME.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> Yeah, it's a Cobalt deficiency. Usually add ed Cobalt will fix them up. There is one line that has natural cheese milk but, I believe they are purebreds not Americans. If you can taste the milk from the doelings mother, you can get a good idea of whether you will have that problem.


Ok thanks Jill!  
I know he has cobalt blocks out for his goats..

This is where we were planning to get one from if we do
http://www.seraiahfarm.com/srdoe.htm

Do you know what line that is? That way we know to kinda keep from that line?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh my gosh, what a day! :coffee2:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

What's up Lacie??


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

SMB_GoatHerd said:


> Hey guys! 5 days of school left with 4 days of finals in the near future (tomorrow). I'm kinda stressing out...
> 
> So I went to see Gadget and Gizmo.
> 
> WHHHYYYYY is it that when a goat wants to be friendly, they lick your nose, burp as loud as possible, and continue licking your nose? Like, ew. That's kind of gross Gadget. And he does it EVERY TIME.


Gotta love that! :lol: mine do that all the time! And wipe their noses in me -_-


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh man, well first Babette and a weird mystery illness that had her on death's doorstep this morning. That was absolutely a hysterical mess, and at one point I thought she was going to die at any moment  She's doing WAY better now, and actually looks good at the moment. 

THEN I get a call..... daughters car totally out of gas, on the side of the road. Brought some gas, primed it, no go, won't start.
Go through, check a ton of stuff, keep trying to get it to start, still nothing. :help:
About two hours later and a few times that I had almost lost my cool, one of my old friends came around the corner and saw us, and immediately came over  
So he goes through, checks it over again, tries a couple things, and _still_ nothing! :GAAH: Which was amazing, that guy is a magic when it comes to cars, but he thinks it's the computer because everything else is working perfectly.
So after we talked a bit, a light bulb went off in his head. He had a AAA card with 5 free tows left on it! :stars: So he used my phone, called it in and got her car home :greengrin: 
Now, hopefully this eventful day is over.


----------



## Sylvie

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> This is where we were planning to get one from if we do
> http://www.seraiahfarm.com/srdoe.htm


 Oh now I want one of those Toggs :think:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

They sure are pretty!  

If we get one it will be my sisters does.. She like Water's Run Deep and her kids the most


----------



## Sylvie

Oh Lacie, I'm sorry you had such an awful day :hug::hug: Hope Babette recovers completely & your daughters car won't be to much of a headache to repair.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Thanks, I hope so too! Not what I wanted to be doing today from 7AM on, that's for sure!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hope Babbet heals up real quick like Lacie.. :hug:


----------



## Emzi00

:tears: ....Babette..? :tear: Glad she's doing better.. And that sucks about the car, hope y'all can get it fixed up.


----------



## goathiker

I don't know the exact lines Skyla. The only Tog breeder around here has rampant CAE in their herd so, I've never looked into the breed.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah Emma, my little Babs  When I went out this morning, she was off laying in a corner in the sun, she has peed where she was laying down, her eyes were sunk back in her head, wasn't really opening her eyes, they were that cloudy-glassy dead look, face in the dirt, borderline sub temp. She wasn't able to stand very well, barely could walk, she was staggering and stumbling, collapsing like she was mad drunk. 
I gave her 4 shots of antitoxin, and 2 shots of b complex. After the last shot of b complex she had, she dropped to the ground shaking and crying, so I ran inside and dug through the fridge for the epi, frantically, crying because she was in such bad shape and I thought she was going to die that morning. Well, I grabbed the WRONG ONE!!! It was a cc of oxi! Oh God I thought I had killed her right then!  Ran back inside tore my vet box totally apart crying my eyes out, still looking for that freaking epi, found it, gave her that. That slowed the stupid oxytocin down. She was screaming, blowing snot and gac out her mouth and nose, huffing and puffing, gurgling, it was horrible. Then moments afterwards I gave her banamine to also counteract my mistake, despite such a low temp. I also gave her la200 for the snot and gurgling.
After crying and hugging her and praying for an hour with her, she started to come back around. She took a few sips of water, was able to get up, walked around and ate a snip of this and that, laid down for a bit, and got up and walked some more. She was WAY steadier on her feet just an hour after that ordeal. She's getting around pretty good now, but her temperature is now almost a fever. And she's still a bit bloated.
I hope she pulls through this! ray:


----------



## goathiker

She might have that low temp onset pneumonia. Usually if you get them through the drop and the fever spike they do all right.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I hope she does, she was totally fine last night, everything as usual and then I found her like that this morning. It was horrible


----------



## Emzi00

Oh wow. :hug: I sure hope she gets better.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Oh no! I hope Babette gets better soon Lacie ! :hug: that's terrible  


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> I don't know the exact lines Skyla. The only Tog breeder around here has rampant CAE in their herd so, I've never looked into the breed.


Ok thanks 

Oh my... No good..

I've never really looked into the breed either.. My sister just brought it up today and I started looking into it and emailed that breeder.. He has some nice animals that I've seen in person at shows


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

A friend of mine who is on FB (I am not) just told me a local breeder passed away.. Her name was Carleen.. She bred Nigerians.. God's Love Farm.. 
So sad..  she had cancer.. 
I'm happy she isn't suffering any more.. Feel so bad for her family..


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> A friend of mine who is on FB (I am not) just told me a local breeder passed away.. Her name was Carleen.. She bred Nigerians.. God's Love Farm..
> So sad..  she had cancer..
> I'm happy she isn't suffering any more.. Feel so bad for her family..


That is so sad! They had such nice goats!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It is... 
She did have some nice goats..


----------



## Trickyroo

Lacie , I'll be praying for your beloved Babs :hug: So sorry that happened !

Skyla , I checked that Togg site , that first junior doe ,Cherry , is just stunning !
I love that coloring , the dark and the white markings looks so regal looking !
Im sooooooooooooo jealous !!!! I looked at the Obers too , they are such beautiful animals , Bob really likes them too


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Hey y'all! School is officially out so I can now be on and on again after midnight like last summer :lol:

Lacie!!! I'm so sorry, hope she pulls through okay for you praying for darling Babette


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

littlegoatgirl said:


> Hey y'all! School is officially out so I can now be on and on again after midnight like last summer :lol:
> 
> Lacie!!! I'm so sorry, hope she pulls through okay for you praying for darling Babette


I have a week left! AND it's all finals. 2 per day. Good thing is, I can leave at 11:30... :stars:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

SMB_GoatHerd said:


> I have a week left! AND it's all finals. 2 per day. Good thing is, I can leave at 11:30... :stars:


Wow that stinks! We had finals last week


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

littlegoatgirl said:


> Wow that stinks! We had finals last week


Yep. Tomorrow is Geometry and Health, Friday is History (freaking out about that one, I'm bbbaaadd at history), Monday is Science and Spanish, and Tuesday is Accelerated English (also freaking out about this one.) You know how people can be classified as either really good at math and science and bad at history and english, vice versa? Yeah. If I had to take a history test, to save my life, I probably wouldn't be around any longer...


----------



## littlegoatgirl

:lol: well that stinks! Hopefully the world will never rely on your knowledge of history then


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

I mean, we can only hope...


----------



## nchen7

Lacie, how awful about Babs! I hope she pulls through!


----------



## COgoatLover25

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> A friend of mine who is on FB (I am not) just told me a local breeder passed away.. Her name was Carleen.. She bred Nigerians.. God's Love Farm..
> So sad..  she had cancer..
> I'm happy she isn't suffering any more.. Feel so bad for her family..


Oh no! How sad  Have you heard whether or not they're dispersing the herd or?


----------



## COgoatLover25

COgoatLover25 said:


> Oh no! How sad  Have you heard whether or not they're dispersing the herd or?


Forget I said that...I see the herd has already been dispersed ... SO SAD! She had such lovely goats! I think I might cry ...:mecry:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

nchen7 said:


> Lacie, how awful about Babs! I hope she pulls through!


Thanks! She seems really perky tonight (I have had her in my back yard since this morning, so nothing can hurt her), cruising around the yard, walking almost normally now too, still a slight fumble in her walk every now and then. She had enough spunk to put up a fight on the milk stand tonight too (had to milk her, didn't this morning). 
Her eyes look really bright and alive now. Temp is still within the normal range, bloat is gone, peeing and pooping normally, I _might_ have seen some cudding as well.  
She's even doing that head twirl thing she always does.

So all that is a tremendous improvement from the cold, bloated, almost dead goat I found this morning!


----------



## nchen7

Lacie, that's just so scary! at least you were there to catch it in time. hope she keeps feeling better and better!

Skyla, that's sad about that breeder.


----------



## sassykat6181

So sad about Carleen, she was a nice woman. I have a few of her goats


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

COgoatLover25 said:


> Forget I said that...I see the herd has already been dispersed ... SO SAD! She had such lovely goats! I think I might cry ...:mecry:


She sold out a few months ago.. She knew she needed too..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

sassykat6181 said:


> So sad about Carleen, she was a nice woman. I have a few of her goats


She was a nice lady.. It's just kinda shocking... Last I had heard she was doing fairly well..


----------



## goatygirl

does any one else see the mystery page 3690?


----------



## goatygirl

Now I'm on it


----------



## nchen7

it's been doing that lately. the last post on the current page will bring up the phantom page.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well here she is today, she seems totally fine this morning, so she is back with her family now.  

Doesn't Biagia have such a lovely eating face? :slapfloor: (2nd pic, on the left)


----------



## Emzi00

I don't like her face either... :chin: Maybe Kristi needs to work on that...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: Well that has to be the most unflattering picture of her face I could possibly get! :ROFL:


----------



## Trickyroo

Glad to hear it Lacie  Thank goodness !


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh, and I take absolutely no responsibility for Babette's tail, I didn't clip her either, and I should have.... part of the paintbrush accidentally got clipped off... it's awful :slapfloor: :ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm soooo glad she's ok though, I can always fix a botched tail clip! It was so scary for that to have happened to her just over night!


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :lol: Well that has to be the most unflattering picture of her face I could possibly get! :ROFL:


I still don't like it.... :chin: It's consistently a face that I don't like, she should get more that have faces like Renaissance....


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Oh, and I take absolutely no responsibility for Babette's tail, I didn't clip her either, and I should have.... part of the paintbrush accidentally got clipped off... it's awful :slapfloor: :ROFL:


She looks better than Moon did... :lol: Even with the tail...  Girl child do her too?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, Lrya was one of the ones with a better face, she was also a different doe line, but she randomly passed away this year. 
Reni is just a cute doe all the way around, I really hope she kinda blossoms next year though, such a teeny udder! Awesome body style though


----------



## Emzi00

It's great that she's doing better. Just so weird that that came on over night..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> She looks better than Moon did... :lol: Even with the tail...  Girl child do her too?


Yep. Moon's hair has grown out now, they always look weird on the first day when it's to the skin, she was kinda blue and choppy :lol: So she's her normal black and tan/white now.
I made her clip Babette with a guard on because I didn't want to be slathering sunscreen on her for the next 2 months :lol:


----------



## nchen7

Lacie, glad Babette is feeling much better! good thing you caught her in time.

Lacie and Emma, these ones are mainly for you. everyone else, please feel free to join in on the merriment of the situation....

so, pictured below are two Barbados CHAMPIONS in the annual Agrofest. Buck is supposed to be a saanen (and they said he has no teeth...) and Nubian is a doe. Yes....."champions". this is the calibre of goat we're dealing with down here. and fyi - the doe is from imported semen..... I find this quite comical.....


----------



## COgoatLover25

nchen7 said:


> Lacie, glad Babette is feeling much better! good thing you caught her in time.
> 
> Lacie and Emma, these ones are mainly for you. everyone else, please feel free to join in on the merriment of the situation....
> 
> so, pictured below are two Barbados CHAMPIONS in the annual Agrofest. Buck is supposed to be a saanen (and they said he has no teeth...) and Nubian is a doe. Yes....."champions". this is the calibre of goat we're dealing with down here. and fyi - the doe is from imported semen..... I find this quite comical.....


I can't view the pics ...can someone repost them?

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Emzi00

:slapfloor:


----------



## nchen7

Emma, can you see the pics?

I've seen better goats in person on island. and I've seen some pretty good udders. these two....are terrible! I think mine are better than these!


----------



## Emzi00

Yeah, I see them. Sad that's what's considered a champion there..


----------



## COgoatLover25

I see them now ... *convulse* ( got that one from Emma and Lacie  )
My goats could win that competition then!!! 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Emzi00

So could mine.. :lol:


----------



## nchen7

give me 5 yrs and finding good genetics down here (which CAN be found) and I could win too. lol


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> So could mine.. :lol:


The grade goat down the road could win that!

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Emzi00

Ni, Missy is better than that doe.  
And as far as the buck, it just means he was the prettiest one there, says nothing about how his offspring will be. I'm sure there's better bucks down there.


----------



## nchen7

there are. and this publication is sponsored by a feed mill, so I'm assuming these are their sponsored animals that won. the sire of the buck we used is from the UK. he doesn't look too bad....

and thanks. I'll let Missy know she would win over these two goats....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Nighttime pics are terrible :lol: so much for that baby buck pic!


----------



## margaret

My Nigie Rebekah lost her ligs!!! so hopefully kids later today


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

margaret said:


> My Nigie Rebekah lost her ligs!!! so hopefully kids later today


Whoo!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

margaret said:


> My Nigie Rebekah lost her ligs!!! so hopefully kids later today


Yay!!!!

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## margaret

She's just sitting around chewing her cud, taking her own precious time..


----------



## COgoatLover25

margaret said:


> She's just sitting around chewing her cud, taking her own precious time..


Don't they all :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Schools out. :greengrin:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:stars:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

OMGosh!! Amazing!!  
These were my favorite when I was little!


----------



## goatlady1314

I have never seen those In my life


----------



## Emzi00

And now my world may be dominated by goats again. :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goatlady1314 said:


> I have never seen those In my life


What?! Candy buttons are da bomb!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> And now my world may be dominated by goats again. :lol:


Hehe!
You have a show coming up right?
Nice avatar btw


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Hehe!
> You have a show coming up right?
> Nice avatar btw


Yep, end of the month. I need to have the buck pen up by then, so the dudes can go there, which means I need to go doe shopping. :shades: There's a show I won't be able to make the week before, but I want to pop in say hi, meet some people, maybe buy a goat... or two... 
And thank you.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Cool!

Hehe! New does are always fun!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ugh, it's too hot already high 80's right now. Supposed to be like 98 today? Gonna be 102 for a couple days, then just high 90's. 
Good day to wash the dirty little boers though. They have such fluffy down coats they just collect so much dirt!


----------



## margaret

Ouchie Lacie. I'm glad I don't live in CA
My doe kidded:wahoo::stars:
Triplets, 2 girls and a boy. I can't do anything with pictures on my computer, except I could probably email them to ndwarf and have her post them.
Their names are Sassafras, Juniper and Everglade.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Awesome!!! :stars: 

Yeah it is currently... 93*....


----------



## canyontrailgoats

I was very bored yesterday, so I taught my doe to "shake hoof" lol. She's always pawing at me when I bend over or when she wants attention, so I figured I might as well teach her something useful...within 10 min I could say "bitsy, shake hoof" and she'll put her hoof in my hand! Then she wags her tail all happy-like 

Of course I had to bribe her! Back scratches and peanuts did the trick :lol:


----------



## margaret

Out of 2 nigies we got 7 kids.
Pretty good if you ask me.....


----------



## COgoatLover25

margaret said:


> Ouchie Lacie. I'm glad I don't live in CA
> My doe kidded:wahoo::stars:
> Triplets, 2 girls and a boy. I can't do anything with pictures on my computer, except I could probably email them to ndwarf and have her post them.
> Their names are Sassafras, Juniper and Everglade.


Hooray!!!!!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, I no longer look like a witch :lol: that "beauty mark" that wouldn't quit bleeding the other day, just cut the stupid thing off, and while I was at it, I got rid of the other one to... now I'm curious to see if anyone I haven't seen in a couple week week notice they're gone once it heals :chin: :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Darn! I liked calling you a witch.  And, OW!! Gosh, you're crazy....


----------



## COgoatLover25

You pulled them off?? Ouch! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:laugh: Haha, now you can't 

Meh, wasn't so bad. The only one that sort of hurts is the one that has a blistered ring around it because the knife was a wee bit too hot  The other one doesn't hurt at all 
But in about a week when they scabs come off, should be good


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

COgoatLover25 said:


> You pulled them off?? Ouch! :lol:


No, I cut them off/out, then cauterized them with the end of a crazy hot knife.  I've done it before on different ones, and they never came back, so I'm like a professional at this :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> No, I cut them off/out, then cauterized them with the end of a crazy hot knife.


Oh, well that sounds much better :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

And your family is just okay with you cutting/gouging/burning your face..? :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It's my face! :slapfloor: And yeah, it was necessary  
My oldest daughter has done it too, but she really looked like a witch! She had one coming in right between the eyes on the bridge of her nose, and one at the end of her nose :ROFL: She didn't want to go through highschool with those, and I can't really blame her :lol: 

And it really isn't as bad as it sounds. Just a little black mark where each of them were, that's it, nothing horrifying


----------



## Emzi00

I bet she could pull off the witch look better than you.. :chin:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: But what 15yr old girl want's to do that?


----------



## Emzi00

The cool one :shades:
If there was something I could pull off better than my mom, then I would definitely do it.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emma I see you updated your website.... I also see that it looks like you died in that pic, not the best picture for the main page I don't think :ROFL: :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Who said that was me..? :shades: And said person did die, just now....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hmm, for $250 I could have a pair of reg. black alpine does... :chin: 
http://mendocino.craigslist.org/grd/4505052293.html


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Who said that was me..? :shades: And said person did die, just now....


Those are your boots :shades: 

And you need about 4 more does...


----------



## Emzi00

They aren't anymore, they got thrown away, too many holes.... 

I know, I'm getting to it. Some people I want to talk to first, see if they have any available..


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emma , you really do look like you died or something... :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

She was thinking about some boy and passed out.


----------



## Emzi00

I about passed out today..... Yes, because of a boy...


----------



## NubianFan

Tell him to quit looking at you like that... Leslie said... and I KNOW what he is thinking.....


----------



## Emzi00

:slapfloor: Oh gosh Leslie...


----------



## NubianFan

Hey, I'm old, I know stuff.


----------



## Emzi00

First off, you aren't old.  
And I'm sure he was thinking: "Gosh, I'm so lucky. She's such a beautiful girl..."


----------



## Emzi00

Due to peer pressure, the picture has been changed.  Lacie, if you have any complaints about this one, you can change it to whatever you want.... :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

I got a complaint about that one !


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hmm :chin: its better, just not enough pizazz....

And yes, listen to us old timers :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

Lindsey, the only complaints that matter are Lacie's... :shades:

Eh, listening isn't really my thing..


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> Lindsey, the only complaints that matter are Lacie's... :shades:
> 
> Eh, listening isn't really my thing..


I know but I had to say something


----------



## Emzi00

Fine, what are your complaints..?


----------



## COgoatLover25

Too much snow  :lol:


----------



## fishin816

I am a bit proud of Bandits first GCH!








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

I hate snow.... but it was the best I could get on a moment's notice.


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> I am a bit proud of Bandits first GCH!
> View attachment 70538
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


It would look better if Bandit was in the picture


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> I hate snow.... but it was the best I could get on a moment's notice.


Me too...worthless


----------



## NubianFan

Emzi00 said:


> Due to peer pressure, the picture has been changed.  Lacie, if you have any complaints about this one, you can change it to whatever you want.... :lol:


Aren't those nigerians in that new picture?


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> Aren't those nigerians in that new picture?


Alpines


----------



## NubianFan

Emzi00 said:


> Alpines


I knew that I was just trying to pull your chain LOL:shades:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So how are your little boys Leslie?


----------



## NubianFan

Their BIG boys now. They are good, they got their little heads burned off the other day, they didn't like that much but they are fine now.


----------



## ndwarf

margaret said:


> Ouchie Lacie. I'm glad I don't live in CA
> My doe kidded:wahoo::stars:
> Triplets, 2 girls and a boy. I can't do anything with pictures on my computer, except I could probably email them to ndwarf and have her post them.
> Their names are Sassafras, Juniper and Everglade.


Ok here are picts first is Everglade second is Sassafras and third is Juniper.

https://col128.mail.live.com/att/Ge...eb940eb53&maxwidth=220&maxheight=160&size=Att

https://col128.mail.live.com/att/Ge...eb940eb53&maxwidth=220&maxheight=160&size=Att

https://col128.mail.live.com/att/Ge...Att&blob=MHwwNjA2MTQxMjU3LmpwZ3xpbWFnZS9qcGVn

I hope these worked


----------



## COgoatLover25

ndwarf said:


> Ok here are picts first is Everglade second is Sassafras and third is Juniper.
> 
> https://col128.mail.live.com/att/Ge...eb940eb53&maxwidth=220&maxheight=160&size=Att
> 
> https://col128.mail.live.com/att/Ge...eb940eb53&maxwidth=220&maxheight=160&size=Att
> 
> https://col128.mail.live.com/att/Ge...Att&blob=MHwwNjA2MTQxMjU3LmpwZ3xpbWFnZS9qcGVn
> 
> I hope these worked


I can't see them


----------



## ndwarf

I thought so. Can anybody tell me how to paste picts from an email on here?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Guess who I saw tonight?!?


----------



## Trickyroo

Brad Pitt ?


----------



## COgoatLover25

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Guess who I saw tonight?!?


Someone special ?


----------



## NubianFan

Mr. Youknowwho, are y'all engaged yet?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hehe! :laugh: too funny Laura! No 

Yes Lindsay 

And yes and no Leslie! :lol: I saw him and no, we aren't engaged! :lol:


----------



## Trickyroo

I hear wedding bells…….:sun::dance: Oh…sorry….it was the cats playing with their toys :laugh:

Night ya'll


----------



## Trickyroo

Im going to grill you tomorrow about him Skyla


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Trickyroo said:


> I hear wedding bells&#8230;&#8230;.:sun::dance: Oh&#8230;sorry&#8230;.it was the cats playing with their toys :laugh:
> 
> Night ya'll


:ROFL:  
Nah.. I'm still doubtful he likes me... He has his moments where it makes me think he does.. But most often.. I don't... My mom thinks he does.. She said he's just being smart and not getting 'involved' while he's as busy as he is with work and school(he works 60+hr weeks and does school at night when he gets home from work..) so maybe that's it.. Idk.. She and my dad are pretty convinced.. :shrug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Trickyroo said:


> Im going to grill you tomorrow about him Skyla


Yes ma'am   :laugh:


----------



## NubianFan

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Hehe! :laugh: too funny Laura! No
> 
> Yes Lindsay
> 
> And yes and no Leslie! :lol: I saw him and no, we aren't engaged! :lol:


Ah man! I was excited for a minute. I thought you were gonna say y'all were sorta engaged or something.... burst my bubble......


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Ah man! I was excited for a minute. I thought you were gonna say y'all were sorta engaged or something.... burst my bubble......


Hehe! Sorry  
can't say I would mind that though :laugh: 

Why do guys make you feel so much all at once?!

Gosh, I saw him and started blushing and smiling like mad! Glad I saw in from in the house! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I have no words for this pie my daughter made..... it um... yeah....


----------



## COgoatLover25

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I have no words for this pie my daughter made..... it um... yeah....


She cooks like me!!!!


----------



## NubianFan

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I have no words for this pie my daughter made..... it um... yeah....


:applaud::slapfloor: :ROFL:


----------



## NubianFan

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Hehe! Sorry
> can't say I would mind that though :laugh:
> 
> Why do guys make you feel so much all at once?!
> 
> Gosh, I saw him and started blushing and smiling like mad! Glad I saw in from in the house! :lol:


I was thinking maybe y'all talked and made plans but for farther down the road.... sheesh I got all hopeful and giddy and stuff....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> I was thinking maybe y'all talked and made plans but for farther down the road.... sheesh I got all hopeful and giddy and stuff....


:lol: nope.. Sadly not.. :sigh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I have no words for this pie my daughter made..... it um... yeah....


Oh my! :lol: :ROFL: was it good at least? That's all that counts!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

COgoatLover25 said:


> She cooks like me!


:lol:



NubianFan said:


> :applaud::slapfloor: :ROFL:


Its so hideous! :lol: I'm afraid to try it, I'm not ready to die! :slapfloor: :ROFL:


----------



## NubianFan

well alas... we are both back to square one, Skyla..... :chin:


----------



## NubianFan

it looks like she couldn't get her dough to bind so she just threw handfuls on the top and she had enough blueberry filling there to make two pies!!! LOL I bet it won't kill you and probably would even taste good but it is pretty funny.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It's all just kinda blobbed on there, yeah. When it's done I'll get a side view so you can see how much is on the top :lol: but she may have thrown it on top who knows! :scratch: :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> well alas... we are both back to square one, Skyla..... :chin:


Guess so! :/ 
Gosh.. Didn't realize just how much I missed him.. :sigh:


----------



## NubianFan

its terrible isn't it?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yep..  
We have another cookout in the 28th.. I'm gonna try to get it off... But he works Saturdays so IDK if he will be there.. His family will though.. Then we are having one here in July on his day off so that is good  

Well... I'm off to bed.. Talk to y'all tomorrow :wave:


----------



## NubianFan

Night Skyla
sweet dreams made of youknowwho


----------



## margaret

Good morning. :wave:
Hi and bye, I got 3 REALLY cute Nigerian kids over in the barn that are calling my name so I can't stick around


----------



## fishin816

I am in the middle of nowhere and have no cell signal right now, so I am going to tell you Bandit got grand and Miss Priss got first! Before my ipad loses signal!!!!! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno

Congrats Cade!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

fishin816 said:


> I am in the middle of nowhere and have no cell signal right now, so I am going to tell you Bandit got grand and Miss Priss got first! Before my ipad loses signal!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Whoo!! 

See, I told you, you don't need fat goats to win 
Great job! Congrats!


----------



## NubianFan

Yay!!!! Cade!


----------



## fishin816

I am just a tiny bit more excited right now! Bandit waltzed away with ANOTHER grand! So that is his first leg! Wahoo! And I am EXTREMELY excited that my little baby Zero got RGCH in a HUGE class of does that were ten times bigger than her! I guess the fat goats don't always win! Yay! 

Oh, and we brought four bucks to the show, and are leaving with five. A GORGEOUS LTE buck was being auctioned off, from the Sugar Glider and Luzifer Blue line, and we just couldn't pass him up!!! And another plus is that he is heavily moonspotted! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> I am just a tiny bit more excited right now! Bandit waltzed away with ANOTHER grand! So that is his first leg! Wahoo! And I am EXTREMELY excited that my little baby Zero got RGCH in a HUGE class of does that were ten times bigger than her! I guess the fat goats don't always win! Yay!
> 
> Oh, and we brought four bucks to the show, and are leaving with five. A GORGEOUS LTE buck was being auctioned off, from the Sugar Glider and Luzifer Blue line, and we just couldn't pass him up!!! And another plus is that he is heavily moonspotted!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Let me guess...him?


----------



## Emzi00

Good job Cade.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Woot! Go Cade!


----------



## Emzi00

Anyone else super tired? And hungry.... :lol: Long day.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I have no words for this pie my daughter made..... it um... yeah....


:ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Nice job Cade!!  

Won the league championship for soccer today, woot! Left the season undefeated! And then played a game with boys 2 and 3 years older than me! That was... Interesting! 

Guys... For the first time in my life... I have a freaking crush :/ and I kind of hate it!


----------



## Emzi00

Ooooooh.... Sarah has a crush :greengrin: Tell us all about him.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

PM me


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's awesome Sarah!!

And ooh!   love is in the air  :laugh: 
I wanna know too!


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh:


----------



## Emzi00

I'm glad I quit telling Skyla my love life, I'd never hear the end of it. :lol: And Julie would run around in a circle being a little tease..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

What?! LOL! When do I ever rag on y'all about boys?! I think I hear more "oh Davey!?" Then anything!

Well.. Can't argue there... She is a little tease.. :chin:


----------



## Emzi00

It's mostly your sister that I'm worried about.. :chin:

Jamie Grace is on.  My mom likes her.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah... She gives good reason to worry.. onder:

What song?!
So does my mom  lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Bummer... Missed it.. Always do


----------



## Emzi00

Do life big. Mom has a few of her songs on her running playlist. She heard her on the radio, asked who it was, and decided she liked her. :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Hey Jill, have you heard from Sydney lately? It's been quite a while...


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

When was the last time she got on??:/


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## Emzi00

Don't remember, and I'm too lazy/tired to check. (Story of my life.. :lol: )


----------



## Emzi00

For those times we were talking about drawing, and I mentioned that I don't completely suck at it...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Keep practicing! This was my daughters last drawing for school, I think it's funny because she always says she sucks a drawing, while I'm over here doing cartoon drawings :slapfloor:


----------



## NubianFan

Why is there a hangman's noose coming from the eye? She definitely has talent but the subject matter is a little dark and confusing.


----------



## Emzi00

It looks very demonic...... I love it.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm not 100% sure how to interpret it, but yes, her drawings have always been on the dark/twisted/wicked side. The assignment was to draw something you would never see in real life.


----------



## NubianFan

well in that case I think she did a good job.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Nice Emma  oh and Lacie, that's really good! I agree... Confusing and dark, but really good!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Headed to Kalamazoo to go play soccer again with (and against) 16 and 17 year old boys...! Then (either today or tomorrow) THE SHAVING OF THE GOATS I'm pretty excited... I actually kinda enjoy it (depending on how hot and how ansty the goats are :lol: )


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sounds like fun Sarah! 

I'll be clipping again on Friday  hoping it's not too hot lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Just checked the weather... Not too hot.. Just thunder storms -_-


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Meanwhile in California..... 102*..... *heat stroke and dies*


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie.... no dying..... it's forbidden....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

But its sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo hot. :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Um... go swimming? No, no, that's no good... people would see your fork scars... :chin:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, and my pool is full of koi at the moment :slapfloor:


----------



## Emzi00

Swimming with fish is fun. Now, snapping turtles, not so fun.. :shades:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oooh! I'll borrow a backhoe, I can have another pool in like 5 minutes :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

You're that good with heavy machinery? :slapfloor: It may take slightly longer...


----------



## NubianFan

I don't wannnnaaaaaa goooooooooo


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Pffft! Emma, have you forgotten the tale I once told you? I grew up around that stuff. Before I was able to get hired as a hairdresser, I mixed explosives and ran equipment. (My dad was a contractor)


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Goooooooooooooooo where?


----------



## ksalvagno

Yes you do. The faster you get this done, the sooner you can get out of your crappy work place. Isn't there that place that you want to work for but need your license? Just think about your work and all the lovely people there. That ought to be motivation enough to go and pass that test.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Lacie, dying is forbidden. Haven't we already settled this?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

littlegoatgirl said:


> Lacie, dying is forbidden. Haven't we already settled this?


Yes well, perhaps you didn't understand. It's soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo hot.


----------



## Emzi00

Gosh Lacie, what haven't you done? :lol:


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I think both of the drawing were good!! I especially loved the eye because it tells a story in the picture!! 


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Yes well, perhaps you didn't understand. It's soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo hot.


No. You _can't_ die. I will bring you back if you do. And you'd be leaving everyone else to suffer alone in the heat. Not cool.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

And yeh I hate when people say they suck at stuff but are just fishing for complements and make you feel bad but I would never say I suck at something cause the more I say something I start to believe it!! 


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Oh and I do more of my drawings cartoon but I can do anime, caricatures, animals, perspective, negative contours, and most of the time I doodle 


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## Emzi00

I can honestly say that I pretty much suck at everything. :lol: It's true too. :ROFL:


----------



## nchen7

Lacie, I wanna die when it's hot. and it's hot here all the time..... 

can someone do a rain dance for me? there's been no rain since like Feb, and EVERYTHING is brown and crispy


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

here is my most recent pic!!

Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## Emzi00

Most of mine are abstract, but I haven't really drawn in a couple years.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Emzi00 said:


> I can honestly say that I pretty much suck at everything. :lol: It's true too. :ROFL:


Well you don't suck at raising goats!!

Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Emzi00 said:


> Most of mine are abstract, but I haven't really drawn in a couple years.


Over the last semester of school I haven't drawn much cause I've been super busy!!

Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## Emzi00

4seasonsfarm said:


> Well you don't suck at raising goats!!
> 
> Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


Well...... :slapfloor:


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Haha maybe I spoke too soon!!


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## NubianFan

ksalvagno said:


> Yes you do. The faster you get this done, the sooner you can get out of your crappy work place. Isn't there that place that you want to work for but need your license? Just think about your work and all the lovely people there. That ought to be motivation enough to go and pass that test.


Oh I want to take the test I just don't want to leave my house today to go to the hotel. I know I will feel better once I am on the road it is just the getting ready and packed and getting in the car that stinks. And now my daughter wants to go with me.  which makes it even harder. If I had ANYWHERE for her to go while I was taking the test I would let her go.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Well...... :slapfloor:


:lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

How long do you have to be there Leslie?


----------



## NubianFan

They allow four hours to take the test, it took me about 2 and a half hours to take the practice one. I could have her go the the TV station where I used to work and hang out with my friends there but I am afraid she would be in the way kind of because that is right in the middle of their morning shows.


----------



## NubianFan

And I am only gone one night, she really just needs to go to her granny and papa's. She just doesn't like to be away from her mama very much. So she is getting clingy today.


----------



## ksalvagno

Tell her that papa needs her.


----------



## NubianFan

yep, well I gotta get around and get ready to actually go, wish me luck and pray talk to you all when I can


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

4seasonsfarm said:


> And yeh I hate when people say they suck at stuff but are just fishing for complements and make you feel bad but I would never say I suck at something cause the more I say something I start to believe it!


Well she isn't actually fishing for a complement, she genuinely feels that way. It's a really frustrating subject for her, it was an assigned elective, and it takes her all day long to draw something. She does it over and over and over again because it doesn't come out the way she sees it in her head. But in a way the subject is good for her, the longer she's in it the better she gets and the better she understands how to draw it the way she thinks it.

She undoubtedly has the talent, she just needs more practice. She has always been that way in the sense that she gets frustrated when it doesn't turn out flawlessly the first time. She's too critical with herself.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Good luck Leslie!  I'll be praying  :hug:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Good luck! I bet you'll pass with flying colors


----------



## Emzi00

Good luck Leslie, I know you'll do great.


----------



## goathiker

Sydney's fine Emma, I talked to her yesterday...


----------



## margaret

On the way to pick up a doe!!!!!!!!!!!!:stars:


----------



## COgoatLover25

margaret said:


> On the way to pick up a doe!!!!!!!!!!!!:stars:


Woo hoo! Pics?


----------



## Emzi00

Glad you've heard from her Jill.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Juby is getting so big! She is bigger then Ellie already!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

She's so gorgeous ! 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

She's looking really nice! Can't wait to see how she does Saturday!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well she isn't actually fishing for a complement, she genuinely feels that way. It's a really frustrating subject for her, it was an assigned elective, and it takes her all day long to draw something. She does it over and over and over again because it doesn't come out the way she sees it in her head. But in a way the subject is good for her, the longer she's in it the better she gets and the better she understands how to draw it the way she thinks it.
> 
> She undoubtedly has the talent, she just needs more practice. She has always been that way in the sense that she gets frustrated when it doesn't turn out flawlessly the first time. She's too critical with herself.


I'm that way too. Not with drawing (I am terrible at drawing!!) But I am such a perfectionist. We could win the championship in a soccer tournament and I could have a shut out (no goals scored on moi) but I might still be frustrated because a certain save wasn't perfect or because there was a goal that was closer than it should have been. I'm the same way too when I design my t-shirts for fair (I paint shirts for fair). If its not exactly how I imagined it, I get frustrated.


----------



## Emzi00

I get like that too, but if I don't give up I can usually get my drawings pretty close to how I imagine them. It helps me get better.  Or I get so frustrated that I don't draw for two years... :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> I get like that too, but if I don't give up I can usually get my drawings pretty close to how I imagine them. It helps me get better.  Or I get so frustrated that I don't draw for two years... :lol:


That's where I'm at now... :lol: I was decent at drawing but then got frustrated because I would focus on getting ONE FREAKING LINE absolutely perfect :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Just forewarning y'all I'm in a bad mood


----------



## COgoatLover25

littlegoatgirl said:


> Just forewarning y'all I'm in a bad mood


What's up?


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> That's where I'm at now... :lol: I was decent at drawing but then got frustrated because I would focus on getting ONE FREAKING LINE absolutely perfect :lol:


If you wait to finalize the lines until the end, it helps with that frustration.


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Just forewarning y'all I'm in a bad mood


:hug: Need to talk?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

You ok Sarah? :hug:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I'll live... Just a little frustrated. I really want to get into the goats, I mean I've had them for two years and feel like I've gone nowhere since then, done nothing. I want to expand my herd, get better lines and all that, like all y'all do. But my parents (even my dad, the one who is into the goats) won't let me get any more. They say if I get a doe now then I can't breed B next year. Its so frustrating- I've been saving my babysitting money up and I take a percentage of my money from my other job and I put it all in a coffee can... I'm willing to pay and everything, but they are firm on their "no". Not even a " maybe" or a "we'll see". Its just kinda frustrating, you know?


----------



## COgoatLover25

littlegoatgirl said:


> I'll live... Just a little frustrated. I really want to get into the goats, I mean I've had them for two years and feel like I've gone nowhere since then, done nothing. I want to expand my herd, get better lines and all that, like all y'all do. But my parents (even my dad, the one who is into the goats) won't let me get any more. They say if I get a doe now then I can't breed B next year. Its so frustrating- I've been saving my babysitting money up and I take a percentage of my money from my other job and I put it all in a coffee can... I'm willing to pay and everything, but they are firm on their "no". Not even a " maybe" or a "we'll see". Its just kinda frustrating, you know?


That sounds like my parents just a tiny bit...they always say I have to get rid of a goat if I want to get one. But , by the time I sell that one the one I wanted is already sold :-/


----------



## Emzi00

Sarah, what are their reasons? If you can understand that, it may help.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm sorry Sarah..  :hug:
But I agree with Emma.. See what their reasons are. Have you talked to them and told them why? Maybe if you sell some you can buy some and still breed B? Just a thought.. I know that isn't really a good one though.. :hug: I know it's hard... That's how my mom is sometimes..


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hehe! Too funny!


----------



## Emzi00

Too punny, too punny... :slapfloor:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

They say that its just too many goats and when I move out I can have more... I told them I would sell BB's kids and whatnot... Idk... Just something I have to live with


----------



## Emzi00

So pretty much they want to limit it to four? :chin: If you really want to get better lines, expand, whatnot, you could make some tough decisions and keep strictly does. You could still have four, but breed them, sell kids and rotate some out as you breed better animals. It'd suck to have to sell the boys though, I know you love them. Are they concerned that you can't take care of or financially provide for that many, or is it strictly that they don't want to deal with more than four?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> So pretty much they want to limit it to four? :chin: If you really want to get better lines, expand, whatnot, you could make some tough decisions and keep strictly does. You could still have four, but breed them, sell kids and rotate some out as you breed better animals. It'd suck to have to sell the boys though, I know you love them. Are they concerned that you can't take care of or financially provide for that many, or is it strictly that they don't want to deal with more than four?


I agree..
I know it would really stink to sell your boys.. But you'd have to make choices I suppose..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Too punny, too punny... :slapfloor:


:ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## Emzi00

Okay, Lacie, opinion?
http://lansing.craigslist.org/grd/4502511938.html


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I know I'm
Not Lacie  but I think she is pretty  
Maybe ask for more pics of her


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hey all!!! 

Just wanted to pop in and say that I am still alive. I've been really busy with these past few weeks of school as well as the other difficulties. School ends on the 13th, and that's when haul in for the junior livestock show!! So this Sunday I will be able to be on again


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Okay, Lacie, opinion?
> http://lansing.craigslist.org/grd/4502511938.html


I would jump on that one! What's really grabbing my attention is her smooth, wide front end  I like her dam too, her sister could be improved on, but I think she's worth getting 

Also, here are the olentangy lines if you didn't see it. Im kinda curious to see what the kids look like :chin:
http://grandrapids.craigslist.org/grd/4447391389.html


----------



## Emzi00

I'm glad they say OBO, cuz I don't just have $300 laying around... I'm going to Lansing a few times this month too.... :chin:
I should see if those kids are still available, and if I can get some pictures.... but yeah, I saw them. They're on the other side of the state, takes forever to get there.... I do like those lines though....


----------



## nchen7

Emma, those look like nice goats from pretty good lines. Hope you're able to get one!


----------



## COgoatLover25

I'm in shock...


----------



## Emzi00

I hope I can, I just need to make sure I have enough money left to buy a load of hay. :chin: Lacie, assuming that those kids are equally nice, which one would _you_ want? The redwood hills doe, or one of the kids?

Why, Lindsey?


----------



## COgoatLover25

Look at this does udder...
http://denver.craigslist.org/grd/4508146889.html


----------



## margaret

COgoatLover25 said:


> Woo hoo! Pics?


We got her! Busy B & D Dolly's Della.
I WILL post pics as soon as possible.


----------



## COgoatLover25

margaret said:


> We got her! Busy B & D Dolly's Della.
> I WILL post pics as soon as possible.


Yay! Can't wait to see 

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

COgoatLover25 said:


> Look at this does udder...
> 
> http://denver.craigslist.org/grd/4508146889.html


Well! :/ those are some teats! Lol! Yikes!


----------



## COgoatLover25

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Well! :/ those are some teats! Lol! Yikes!


It just doesn't look right huh?

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No, not at all! Lol!


----------



## COgoatLover25

They're asking a ridiculous price for her too...


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## nchen7

that Nubian's udder is just.......I have no words. it's weird! that sounds like a lot for a goat with weird looking udder......


----------



## goathiker

Looks like something out of an eighties music video...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> I hope I can, I just need to make sure I have enough money left to buy a load of hay. :chin: Lacie, assuming that those kids are equally nice, which one would _you_ want? The redwood hills doe, or one of the kids?
> 
> Why, Lindsey?


Hmm, I think I would want to see the dam of the doe kids first. If she's good, I'd look to get both doe kids. They were like $175 right? I don't remember, but when it comes to these things, why get one, when two's twice as fun? 
If they only have one kid, I'd probably get the older doe first. Were the doe kids early born or later? I normally get one ready to bred, instead of kids, because I don't like waiting around for them to grow 
But if I really like the kids, I'd get them instead.

But seeings that the kids are Olentangy lines... mention Andretti, if they say ANYTHING about him being in the bloodline, get the redwood doe immediately! I cannot stress that enough...

Either bloodline would be hardly at all or very loosely related to mine, and yours so it'd all work out if you got one from me as well


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

COgoatLover25 said:


> Look at this does udder...
> http://denver.craigslist.org/grd/4508146889.html


I shouldn't ever look when anyone says to.... :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

COgoatLover25 said:


> Look at this does udder...
> http://denver.craigslist.org/grd/4508146889.html


I'm sorry but.. I started cracking up when I saw those pics and the price!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:lol:

We are getting new kitten!!  she should be here any time now!


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Hmm, I think I would want to see the dam of the doe kids first. If she's good, I'd look to get both doe kids. They were like $175 right? I don't remember, but when it comes to these things, why get one, when two's twice as fun?
> If they only have one kid, I'd probably get the older doe first. Were the doe kids early born or later? I normally get one ready to bred, instead of kids, because I don't like waiting around for them to grow
> But if I really like the kids, I'd get them instead.
> 
> But seeings that the kids are Olentangy lines... mention Andretti, if they say ANYTHING about him being in the bloodline, get the redwood doe immediately! I cannot stress that enough...
> 
> Either bloodline would be hardly at all or very loosely related to mine, and yours so it'd all work out if you got one from me as well


$125.  They're mid march. I wanted March kids next year anyway, so I could freshen em at a year old. And yeah, no Andretti, loud and clear.  :lol:
If?! IF?! When! :shades: Just make sure someone gets bred to the sos kid....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Bleh, cats.... I have a couple catlings, you want three?  ray: They're my lovely strain I've spent like 15 years on. Pure white with blue eyes, some are white with odd eyes.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I shouldn't ever look when anyone says to.... :lol:


:lol: it looks so weird!

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Scottyhorse said:


> I'm sorry but.. I started cracking up when I saw those pics and the price!


Lol, the udder was bad enough but the price!!!

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie, have any males..?  Want to hold onto it for about nine-ish months and put it in with the buckling..? :shades:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> $125.  They're mid march. I wanted March kids next year anyway, so I could freshen em at a year old. And yeah, no Andretti, loud and clear.  :lol:
> If?! IF?! When! :shades: Just make sure someone gets bred to the sos kid....


Well Babette and Biagia are definitely having a date with Emperor, I'm not sure what I'm doing with the doe kids, I keep bouncing around idea's. 
I'm kinda thinking I want to use Nehru on Edna, because I only have one doe kid from him, period. And me and her are really curious to see what he throws, udder wise, since we have no idea what his mom would have done.

Moon is getting bred to Nehru again, and Clarice is getting bred back to him, Gracie is getting bred to him (all those kids will be for sale I'm thinking...), and Peeps may be sent down the hill to see the fancy man too, I really want her last kids to be something spectacular darn it!

And I just realized that it's only 3 months till breeding season again! :shocked:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Lacie, have any males..?  Want to hold onto it for about nine-ish months and put it in with the buckling..? :shades:


Yeah, three! :lol: I'm keeping the only girl. It has been a very frugal girl year...


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well Babette and Biagia are definitely having a date with Emperor, I'm not sure what I'm doing with the doe kids, I keep bouncing around idea's.
> I'm kinda thinking I want to use Nehru on Edna, because I only have one doe kid from him, period. And me and her are really curious to see what he throws, udder wise, since we have no idea what his mom would have done.
> 
> Moon is getting bred to Nehru again, and Clarice is getting bred back to him, Gracie is getting bred to him (all those kids will be for sale I'm thinking...), and Peeps may be sent down the hill to see the fancy man too, I really want her last kids to be something spectacular darn it!
> 
> And I just realized that it's only 3 months till breeding season again! :shocked:


:chin: onder: :scratch:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Yeah, three! :lol: I'm keeping the only girl. It has been a very frugal girl year...


Are they small enough to fit in a flat rate box? :chin:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Who likes my new avatar?








Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Scottyhorse

So. Lacie! 
Any good showmanship tips for the show on Saturday? It's just a one day show, but I am going to be in the oldest age group, with a lot of kids who have been showing for years. So I want to make sure I so really really good. I've got the basics down fine, but any good polishing tips? Feel free to give me a lot of info :laugh:

I'm so excited!!! :stars:


----------



## fishin816

Sydney!!!!! Did you hear about Bandit's big wins?!?!? He won two GCHs in the NDGA ring, and a RGCH in the ADGA/AGS ring! Glad youdidn't convince me to sell him! Only one NDGA leg counted, because one wasn't sanctioned! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

Zero and I also took first place showmanship, and Zero took RGCH against a bunch of older, fat does! Yay


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

fishin816 said:


> Sydney!!!!! Did you hear about Bandit's big wins?!?!? He won two GCHs in the NDGA ring, and a RGCH in the ADGA/AGS ring! Glad youdidn't convince me to sell him! Only one NDGA leg counted, because one wasn't sanctioned!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I did not! Congrats, Cade! That's awesome! I could only judge from that one picture on your website, I am sure he looks much different clipped and in person  Do you have any more pictures of him? I'd love to see!


----------



## Scottyhorse

fishin816 said:


> Zero and I also took first place showmanship, and Zero took RGCH against a bunch of older, fat does! Yay
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Is Zero a new doe? I don't remember her :scratch:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Scottyhorse said:


> So. Lacie!
> Any good showmanship tips for the show on Saturday? It's just a one day show, but I am going to be in the oldest age group, with a lot of kids who have been showing for years. So I want to make sure I so really really good. I've got the basics down fine, but any good polishing tips? Feel free to give me a lot of info :laugh:
> 
> I'm so excited!!! :stars:


For showmanship, just make sure they are squeaky clean (ears, eyes, nose, tail and tail area, inner thighs high up where and udder will rub because they tend to collect dirt and oil there, between the toes, hoof walls, face, udder, body, etc)
Walk them with their head UP, don't let them drop their head down, it drops the withers and makes them look sloppy and shorter. You know how high Moon's head is in the picture? That's how she walks when you lead her, that's good 

You can even polish/oil their hooves to make them shine. Also make sure they are trimmed nicely, but not too soon before the show because you don't want them tender if you mess up and get them too short.

Brush them really well, if you want you can use a coat conditioner to make them shine, but it isn't too important. A shiny goat does make them look healthy though, so if they look dull, go ahead and spray them and brush it it. Sunscreen believe it or not works better than most shine sprays, too much makes their coat greasy though, and it grays black hair while its on, so it wont look crisp. So something to think about there if your goat is clipped short and white.

Clip that hair around the hooves and dewclaws before the show, crisp up that line. Clip and long hairs on the ears too, and the jaw line if they have a chunky face.

And make double sure those legs are where they need to be! And please don't move their legs with your foot.

Take advantage of fly spray! Spray her down so she isn't stomping around in the ring. And gently wipe her face. My favorite kind is Ultra Shield Ex with the citronella scent.

Smile and look nice, look at the judge, but not like creepy stalker staring :lol: Look attentive, and brush up on terms and things before you go. Answer quickly and correctly, but don't yell it like you're in the military :laugh:.
Be prepared to have to catch your goat if they make you all let them loose. Also be prepared to "show" someone else's goat. 
So that would be a good idea to have other people in your family and other people you know lead her around so she doesn't just walk pretty for you.

And have fun! 

If you are showing a Boer, all of the above and oil their horns if its allowed.

So yeah, I think that's it onder:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Showmanship  
I stink at it.. I know it all.. But I hate being under pressure like that.. I hate being the one judged


----------



## COgoatLover25

I cannot see the page so I'm gonna post this for absolutely nothing 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Emzi00

Showmanship is fun.  Kicking butt is too.... :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Showmanship is too stressful for me! :lol:
agreed on the later though


----------



## Scottyhorse

Thank you Lacie!!
I'll be showing Carolina, the 11 year old because she is an angel  
I never thought about cleaning between the udder and the thigh, that makes a lot of sense, though. 

When I bath her (on friday before haul-in) I will use human conditioner after I shampoo to help shine. I just dosed her with copper so her coat is a little rough and dull, as well as her skin. 

What do I use to polish her hooves? Lotion? :lol: 

I never move legs with my foot, but I will make sure to double check where her legs are. 
Fly spray, okay. Didn't think about that one! I think we have the Ultra Shield Ex with the citronella, too  

What kind of questions should I be prepared for? I'll study the body parts, but anything else?

Thank you!

What kind of sunscreen do I use? Airisol or liquid?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> Showmanship is fun.  Kicking butt is too.... :lol:


Yep! 
There's one guy I really want to beat because he ended up turning out to be a jerk when I thought he wasn't... :sigh: He might be in FFA this year though :chin:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Here is the dam of a doe kid I'll be getting from Camanna. I know her rump looks steep in the picture, but she wasn't behaving at the show because she was away from her babies! What do you think? Pics aren't mine.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Scottyhorse said:


> Thank you Lacie!!
> I'll be showing Carolina, the 11 year old because she is an angel
> I never thought about cleaning between the udder and the thigh, that makes a lot of sense, though.
> 
> When I bath her (on friday before haul-in) I will use human conditioner after I shampoo to help shine. I just dosed her with copper so her coat is a little rough and dull, as well as her skin.
> 
> What do I use to polish her hooves? Lotion? :lol:
> 
> I never move legs with my foot, but I will make sure to double check where her legs are.
> Fly spray, okay. Didn't think about that one! I think we have the Ultra Shield Ex with the citronella, too
> 
> What kind of questions should I be prepared for? I'll study the body parts, but anything else?
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> What kind of sunscreen do I use? Airisol or liquid?


For the hoof polish, oil works, a clear shoe shine, or a clear saddle shine type thing works. If she has black hooves you could go with the colored shoe shine. Rub in really well with a cloth, like buff and polish it in, and let it dry on, you don't want shavings sticking to her feet as she walks.

Brush up on the parts, where they are, what they're called. Study a bit on goat diseases and general health and care questions.

I have used both the spray and the lotion. I prefer the lotion, if you do decide to use it a little goes a long way! Try it out a few days before the show, and see if that will work for you. 
Sunscreen will make them collect some dirt, so that is a apply after a bath and clean pen type thing.


----------



## Emzi00

Random tip, grab your dad's old socks and vet wrap or tape, night before get their feet all done up and pretty, put the socks on. Keeps them clean.  Vaseline on the tail area the night before too after it's clean, then clean it again day of.


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> Here is the dam of a doe kid I'll be getting from Camanna. I know her rump looks steep in the picture, but she wasn't behaving at the show because she was away from her babies! What do you think? Pics aren't mine.


It's a nigie.....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Also if her coat and skin is really dry, slather her in sunscreen the day before you want to bathe her. I use one with aloe and vitamin E and it really helps condition their skin and hair. 
This one in particular is great for conditioning

And yes to the vaseline and socks! Forgot about those  With the vaseline, you can just wipe it off and its clean  You can also use it to polish the hooves.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Skyla- I even offered to sell the boys. They say that I won't follow through with it... Oh well...


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> It's a nigie.....


Yes, I know that :roll:


----------



## Emzi00

But Sarah, would you follow through with it?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Skyla- I even offered to sell the boys. They say that I won't follow through with it... Oh well...


:hug: 
Maybe if you actually do it?

Idk, I'm sorry :hug:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> For the hoof polish, oil works, a clear shoe shine, or a clear saddle shine type thing works. If she has black hooves you could go with the colored shoe shine. Rub in really well with a cloth, like buff and polish it in, and let it dry on, you don't want shavings sticking to her feet as she walks.
> 
> Brush up on the parts, where they are, what they're called. Study a bit on goat diseases and general health and care questions.
> 
> I have used both the spray and the lotion. I prefer the lotion, if you do decide to use it a little goes a long way! Try it out a few days before the show, and see if that will work for you.
> Sunscreen will make them collect some dirt, so that is a apply after a bath and clean pen type thing.


Okay, thanks  She's got black hooves, could I use black leather boot polish?

I can try the sunscreen tonight, after I clip her and see how it looks. Is clipping her today too late? Since the show is on Saturday...

And for the doelings, should I shave them? Or leave them fuzzy? They're still pretty small... But I really want to see how they look shaved!


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> Yes, I know that :roll:


And you asked _us?_


----------



## ThreeHavens

Scottyhorse said:


> Here is the dam of a doe kid I'll be getting from Camanna. I know her rump looks steep in the picture, but she wasn't behaving at the show because she was away from her babies! What do you think? Pics aren't mine.


I think she's very nice. She could use more length, smoother fore-udder attachment, and larger teats. But she IS a nice doe and I would not hesitate to buy a kid out of her, if she is a healthy doe with a nice personality. :thumb:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> And you asked _us?_


Yes, yes I did.


----------



## Emzi00

How old are the doelings Sydney? I don't clip anything under three months...


----------



## Emzi00

Oh, Sydney, you're Gorgeous.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Clipping the kids is up to you.. I clip whatever I show.. 
But some people don't...

You should be fine clipping her today.. I don't plan to reclip my girls till Friday (I have a show Sat. too) though they have been clipped already for our last show.. Bit I've done it last minuet before


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Scottyhorse said:


> Okay, thanks  She's got black hooves, could I use black leather boot polish?
> 
> I can try the sunscreen tonight, after I clip her and see how it looks. Is clipping her today too late? Since the show is on Saturday...
> 
> And for the doelings, should I shave them? Or leave them fuzzy? They're still pretty small... But I really want to see how they look shaved!


The shoe polish should be fine.

Do you have an 1/8" guard to go over the blade? It might be a bit too short for saturday with a #10 clip...

Are they super duper fuzzy? How old are they again? If they are like 2 months, you could do a 1/4" clip, and clean up the tail and udder area. You don't want them clipped too short, they chill easy. Three months and up is normally the safer range for a dairy clip. I prefer to wait until they are like 4-5 months old for a short clip, young kids just have a harder time dealing with no hair.


----------



## Scottyhorse

ThreeHavens said:


> I think she's very nice. She could use more length, smoother fore-udder attachment, and larger teats. But she IS a nice doe and I would not hesitate to buy a kid out of her, if she is a healthy doe with a nice personality. :thumb:


Thank you! I agree with you on those  Anna takes fantastic care of her herd  She was shown a few days ago and she placed really well. Let me go check what she did.

Here is the buck she was bred to:
http://www.bellafirefarm.com/bucks.htm (GT)

Okay, for show wins, she got a RGCH, and two firsts


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> The shoe polish should be fine.
> 
> Do you have an 1/8" guard to go over the blade? It might be a bit too short for saturday with a #10 clip...
> 
> Are they super duper fuzzy? How old are they again? If they are like 2 months, you could do a 1/4" clip, and clean up the tail and udder area. You don't want them clipped too short, they chill easy. Three months and up is normally the safer range for a dairy clip. I prefer to wait until they are like 4-5 months old for a short clip, young kids just have a harder time dealing with no hair.


I should.... I'll have to go look later.

They were born April 17th, so not quite two months yet. They are pretty fuzzy, especially their back legs. I can get pics later.


----------



## Emzi00

So Lacie, do you like Adventure Time? :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

I know I'm not Lacie, but.....


Nooooooooo!


----------



## fishin816

Scottyhorse said:


> Is Zero a new doe? I don't remember her :scratch:


One of Gypsy's quad kids&#8230;

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

fishin816 said:


> One of Gypsy's quad kids&#8230;
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Oh yeah, that's right. :hammer:


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> I know I'm not Lacie, but.....
> 
> Nooooooooo!


You could be my twin.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> You could be my twin.


I think we could be long lost twins


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> So Lacie, do you like Adventure Time? :lol:


Yes, but I cancelled my tv again :lol: I'm not paying for their stupid commercials!


----------



## Emzi00

Hey, have you seen Burlesque? :lol: I'm being forced to watch it....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I don't think so :chin:


----------



## Emzi00

Cher, Christina Aguilera.... it's like four years old. Kinda scary stuff. A little "mature". :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

:lol: I haven't seen it either.

So, the doelings finally decided that walking on a collar won't kill them. But.... they still don't walk super pretty.... :ROFL: _Hopefully_, they will be good by Saturday, even though I've been working with them since they were like three weeks old :lol:

Oh, are you allowed to pet them while they are set up/being felt? If I pet or scratch them somewhere, they stand better.

Lastly... I really, REALLY, _REALLY_ need to pick barn names for them!! :lol: I STILL haven't!!! They need names by Friday! :slapfloor:


----------



## Emzi00

Weirdo Eins and Weirdo Zwei. :shades:


----------



## Scottyhorse

No, not those names, Emma :slapfloor:


----------



## Emzi00

Gosh darn it! I swear on my mother's grave, before I die there _will_ be goats named that!! :GAAH:


----------



## goathiker

Just call them Emma and Sarah ;-)


----------



## Emzi00

Refer to them as Double Trouble... :slapfloor:


----------



## goathiker

One good thing about the cone teated goat...She makes Guinen's udder look awesome :greengrin:


----------



## Scottyhorse

That's a possibility, one is nice and sweet, the other is feisty and stubborn :slapfloor:


----------



## Emzi00

I'm the feisty and stubborn one, right? :greengrin:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> I'm the feisty and stubborn one, right? :greengrin:


Duh ;-):roll:


----------



## Emzi00

So which one is feisty, gold or black one?


----------



## NubianFan

I passed!!!!arty::sun::balloons::dance::rainbow::fireworks::wahoo::stars::cheers::leap::clap:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> So which one is feisty, gold or black one?


Black and white one.


----------



## Trickyroo

NubianFan said:


> I passed!!!!arty::sun::balloons::dance::rainbow::fireworks::wahoo::stars::cheers::leap::clap:


*Congrats Leslie * :leap::hi5::clap::applaud::fireworks::wahoo::hugs::dance:arty::-D


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

WOOHOO!!!!! You did it! :leap: :stars: Congratulations!!! :wahoo: :dance: arty: :fireworks: :stars: :cake: :hi5: :cheers:


----------



## Scottyhorse

My mom said I should call the black and white one Mo, because she's always got her 'Mohawk' on. :laugh: I'm half-tempted to call her twinkle toes :slapfloor:

Any more ideas?


----------



## Emzi00

I like Jill's suggestion..


----------



## Scottyhorse

Nah, that might get a little confusing on the chat thread :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Fine, awesome and awesomer.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Twinkle Toes and Bubble Gum :slapfloor: :laugh: :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

Twinkle Toes and Tootie Fruity.... :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

This picture is for Skyla :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> Twinkle Toes and Tootie Fruity.... :lol:


:lol: :chin: hmmmmm maybe  :laugh:


----------



## Emzi00

:shock: NO!


----------



## Scottyhorse

:lol: Was that to me, or Lindsey?


----------



## Emzi00

Lindsey, gosh I hate dentists!


----------



## Emzi00

Meh...


----------



## COgoatLover25

:ROFL: :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

COgoatLover25 said:


> This picture is for Skyla :lol:


Lindsay!! Nooo!!!

If my dentist ever wore a mask like that id get up and walk out!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Lindsey, gosh I hate dentists!


Me too!
I had to go today


----------



## Emzi00

After having braces, I can't stand having people in my mouth.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> After having braces, I can't stand having people in my mouth.


Oh I'm sure!! 
I can't stand having them poke and prod in my mouth and the worst I've had was my wisdom teeth pulled and I was knocked out for that lol


----------



## Emzi00

I'm not looking forward to having mine out, even though it's three years away. I told them that they better knock me out, or I won't do it...


----------



## COgoatLover25

Wisdom teeth **shudder**


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Meanwhile in California. .... 104*........ I'm dying!


----------



## NubianFan

104 what the heck!!! in early June????


----------



## NubianFan

it just keeps raining here, raining, and raining and raining, so it isn't terrribly hot. But when it isn't raining it is hot and muggy


----------



## Emzi00

No dying.... we've been over this...


----------



## NubianFan

She's not really dying she is just melting... just get a bottle and scoop her up and take her inside a cooler and she will reform into her normal body.


----------



## Emzi00

How would we get her out of the bottle..? :chin: No melting either, I think we'd all rather you intrude on Joe Nan...


----------



## NubianFan

pour her, silly!!!!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Got Carolina clipped, hooves trimmed, and dew claws trimmed.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Scottyhorse said:


> Got Carolina clipped, hooves trimmed, and dew claws trimmed.


Hope you guys kick butt


----------



## Scottyhorse

COgoatLover25 said:


> Hope you guys kick butt


Thank you, Lindsey!  I'm going to be in senior showmanship this year, so I'm a bit nervous about that.... Still got to get all my show supplies together, and do another small clip with Ellie, just to touch things up. Then on friday before haul in, I need to bath Ellie, Carolina _and_ her two doelings! Plus clip Ellies hooves, the babies' hooves, and a bunch of other stuff just to make them to make them look just a little better. Then on haul in, I need to set stalls up, hang the club sign up, put my educational poster up, and put bird netting up to keep the doelings in the stall. Plus on top of all of that, this is my last week of school!!! :hammer: :ZZZ::dazed::dazed::dazed::dazed::dazed::dazed::dazed::dazed::dazed::dazed::dazed::dazed::dazed::dazed:

^^ That's how I feel right now :lol:

Oh, guys, any ideas for my educational poster? Thinking about doing it about goats' milk.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> 104 what the heck!!! in early June????


It is 10:07 pm and currently 94*. Summer has officially arrived here. But 94 feels heavenly right now :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

It's gotten up in the 90's a few times here already :/


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> How would we get her out of the bottle..? :chin: No melting either, I think we'd all rather you intrude on Joe Nan...


:slapfloor: Funny you should say that because I was thinking about that when I was over there today, I let myself in and they were all outside, so I was just traipsing around her house looking for her, "JoeNan...? You whoo! Ooooohhhh JOENAAAAAN!!!! Ah there you are " We started cracking up about it, what were they thinking? :laugh:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Pfft! 90's... that's nothing! :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Well that _was_ in May, _and_ we aren't in Cali


----------



## NubianFan

I was wanting to move to the pacific northwest and I think Arkansas was afraid I would and thought it would miss me, because it has done nothing but rain for weeks. I feel like I am in Seattle.


----------



## nchen7

well Leslie, guess you're getting a good taste of rainy weather of the PNW


----------



## Scottyhorse

I hate how Carolina's hair looks after she gets shaved.... It's like an ashy brown ish color. I prefer her fuzzy coat color more


----------



## Emzi00

I know what you mean! They were fuzzy and colorful.... now... bleh...


----------



## Scottyhorse

So.. I came up with names for the doelings...

Twinkle Toes and Pickle :slapfloor:Or Twinkle Toes and Peanut


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> I know what you mean! They were fuzzy and colorful.... now... bleh...


Mine are colorful :laugh:


----------



## Emzi00

Oh hush up Lacie.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Never! :lol: 

I do have to say, in comparison.... Billie does look a little dull, and drab. She needs some more color to spice it up!


----------



## Emzi00

Nothing wrong with drab.... :slapfloor: Nice word choice, some good memories with that one... :lol:

I should have some interesting kids next spring hopefully..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

But why have drab when you can have zest and pizzazz? :ROFL: :slapfloor:

I'm going to say you will get a sundgau and a two tone set of kids in the spring


----------



## Emzi00

Drab is so much easier!! :lol:

Gosh, NO. :shock: No sundgaus... please, no. I'll take a cou clair.... anything broken is cool too....
While we're guessing, I bet you'll have a boy year again...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well deary, black bucks tend to throw BLACK :lol: 

No, I curse you to all sundgau buck kids if you tell me I'm having a buck year again! :angry: 
I will have ZERO boer bucks and 2 alpine bucks, everything else will be GIRLS, and that is that. Third times the charm, this will be my doe year!


----------



## nchen7

Emma, what's wrong with sundgau?!?


----------



## Emzi00

They can be black, but no swiss markings! No way!

:lol: Okay, doe year. Remember what happened last time I thought pink? :slapfloor:


----------



## Emzi00

I find sundgaus very unattractive...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:ROFL: That's right, I fired you :lol: Nevermind, nobody think one way or the other! 

Fine, may you have the colors you're after


----------



## Emzi00

Yeah, I don't think I'll be having cou noirs... :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Never know. I had one born here once, I found a picture! Granted she wasn't pure alpine, but she was a cou noir!


----------



## Emzi00

Can you show me the picture...? :greengrin:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It's on the old computer, I'll see if I can get it. She was a quad out of Wile-E and my doe Ginger, so she looks like a Nubian kid.


----------



## Emzi00

Ew. But cou noir is cool..


----------



## Scottyhorse

Almost done with Algebra for the school year... Thank the Lord! :dance: Then I need to do a whole ton of art appreciation and I'm all done  

The doelings' names are now Twinkle Toes and Peanut :laugh:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ha! Didn't think you'd be interested then  :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Eww algebra! Thank god I'm an expert negotiater :slapfloor: I almost had to do that crap :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

No, no. I'm interested regardless of how icky it looks...


----------



## nchen7

Emma, you can put the sundgaus as part of the ones we're smuggling across the border. i have a broken sundgau now, and i really like her markings.....


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie, you still have to do it unless your kids are expert negotiators too.. :lol: Algebra sucks.


----------



## Emzi00

Sounds like a plan Ni :thumbup:


----------



## margaret

Emzi00 said:


> I find sundgaus very unattractive...


:shocked: Bad girl Emma, I am severely insulted.


----------



## Emzi00

:lol: Nothing personal. You cou blancs aren't my favorite either.  Too boring..


----------



## margaret

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> And I just realized that it's only 3 months till breeding season again! :shocked:


That's REALLY soon! :shocked:
My Grandma doesn't want me to breed before October but it might be tempting having my own buck


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Eww algebra! Thank god I'm an expert negotiater :slapfloor: I almost had to do that crap :lol:


You didn't have to take it in highschool?? Lucky...


----------



## Emzi00

Sydney, she's told that story like a million times... :lol:


----------



## margaret

Emzi00 said:


> :lol: Nothing personal. You cou blancs aren't my favorite either.  Too boring..


Still more insulted, my new doe is a beautiful Cou Blanc.


----------



## nchen7

i didn't have to take algebra....i took finite and calculus instead (wow that feels like a LONG time ago!).

i agree Emma, cou clairs are kinda boring... there are way too many of them.....


----------



## margaret

Don't matter if they're common, they're really pretty.


----------



## Emzi00

I like cou clairs better... especially dark ones. Cou noirs are my favorite, but those are few and far between. Two tones are cool. Broken anything is great.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> Sydney, she's told that story like a million times... :lol:


Well I've never heard it! :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Dang, I need a nap. I stayed up till 4am doing algebra last night...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Lacie, you still have to do it unless your kids are expert negotiators too.. :lol: Algebra sucks.


They're pretty good at it too  my youngest daughter and my oldest son graduated this year, she didnt take it either, he only did some but it was optional for him.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Scottyhorse said:


> You didn't have to take it in highschool?? Lucky...


No, and I have told it like 5 times at least :slapfloor: I did general math and business math :lol: no math my senior year. I graduated at 16.


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

I clipped my market goats! Gizmo is so much smaller, and Gadget's muscling really pops now.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Ellie will be getting her re-clip and hoof/dew claw trim today.


----------



## fishin816

Hey Lacie, since you are here, and you are the resident dog breeder, my great pyrenees has all the sudden started escaping, finding every nook, cranny, hole, and climbing the fence to escape. Well we were just driving home, and saw a huge white dog running across the street from the neighbors house. I know they have dogs, and I am worried that she might have been on a special date with them. But there haven't been any of the neighborhood mutts running around the pasture trying to get to Diamond, so I don't think she is in heat… but… who knows?!?? So is there something I can give her like Lute, that will take care of that? Help… 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

I think I will just get her spayed… 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

I need to learn how to judge market steers and lambs...


----------



## Emzi00

Sydney, I have Expo days in like two weeks, one of the classes I'm taking is livestock judging, so I can let you know..


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> Sydney, I have Expo days in like two weeks, one of the classes I'm taking is livestock judging, so I can let you know..


That would be awesome  Maybe hogs as well, but because of the virus I don't know if they will be at any of the fairs..


----------



## Emzi00

I don't think they're having hogs at our fair this year because of it..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh man.. Livestock judging... It was interesting.. I don't really remember much though.. I remember with the hogs he told us to pretty much look for a sausage with legs lol! He told is nice long pigs are what we are looking for.. 
I did the best on that, and breeding lambs lol! The rest I didn't do all that good lol!


----------



## Emzi00

I think I should be okay at it, I pick things up relatively quickly.. and I pretty much understand goats, at least the basics, so I should be good with that.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

fishin816 said:


> Hey Lacie, since you are here, and you are the resident dog breeder, my great pyrenees has all the sudden started escaping, finding every nook, cranny, hole, and climbing the fence to escape. Well we were just driving home, and saw a huge white dog running across the street from the neighbors house. I know they have dogs, and I am worried that she might have been on a special date with them. But there haven't been any of the neighborhood mutts running around the pasture trying to get to Diamond, so I don't think she is in heat&#8230; but&#8230; who knows?!?? So is there something I can give her like Lute, that will take care of that? Help&#8230;
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


If she is under 6 months she wouldn't be in heat. You can tell anyway, if she us really swollen with discharge back there, then yep, she's in heat.

If she is, you can get Estradiol for that, or have the vet give her a shot. Lute doesn't really work on dogs.


----------



## Emzi00

Hey, Lacie, we're having spaghetti.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Last year at waitsburg I got 6th or 7th place in livestock judging. I had NO idea what I was doing, it was my first show, I didn't even know we had to do that :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> Last year at waitsburg I got 6th or 7th place in livestock judging. I had NO idea what I was doing, it was my first show, I didn't even know we had to do that :lol:


Same here LOL! Only I got like 12th place LOL!


----------



## Emzi00

Well, emails sent. Let's see about those does...


----------



## nchen7

*fingers crossed* for you Emma


----------



## COgoatLover25

I can't cross my fingers ... I get like major cramps where you can actually see my muscles twitching...hurts like crazy :-/


----------



## Emzi00

Thanks Ni.  I'm hoping the one in particular works out, that Redwood Hills doe, since we wouldn't have to do any extra driving, could just pick her up at the show in Lansing..


----------



## nchen7

I hope it works out too. would be great to have Redwood Hills lines in your herd! they have such pretty alpines.....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hope it works out for you Emma!  I like the RedWood Hills goats..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Covered in tattoo ink  :lol: my sister is making fun of me now lol


----------



## Emzi00

If I could build a herd off of any lines, I'd get a bunch of Hoach' s does, some Sweet Dreams does, and use Sodium Oaks bucks on them. Yeah, that'd be nice. I should've been born twenty years ago, and on the west coast.


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Covered in tattoo ink  :lol: my sister is making fun of me now lol


You look like broccoli.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> You look like broccoli.


:lol: :ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> If I could build a herd off of any lines, I'd get a bunch of Hoach' s does, some Sweet Dreams does, and use Sodium Oaks bucks on them. Yeah, that'd be nice. I should've been born twenty years ago, and on the west coast.


Oh but I thought you hated all their faces  They don't have the best rear legs either.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hey Lacie...


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Oh but I thought you hated all their faces  They don't have the best rear legs either.


I could fix that easy peasy!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Can I wail uncontrollably for a couple minutes?


----------



## Emzi00

Go right ahead.. :hug:


----------



## NubianFan

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Can I wail uncontrollably for a couple minutes?


This doesn't seem very Lacie like......


----------



## Emzi00

Would it make it better if I sent you some spaghetti? :hug:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Mark is breeding Chrystin to *gags in disgust and says with hate* Andretti..... And Tabasheer's kids are already pre ordered :mecry:  :tears:  The only two I really liked 
And what the heck happened to Wayne's herd?!?!?! And Tina's?!?! *wails even more*


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Would it make it better if I sent you some spaghetti? :hug:


Yes, yes it would.


----------



## NubianFan

spaghetti with shredded chicken, mushrooms, and sherry wine cream sauce......


----------



## Emzi00

Well, I'm seriously relieved that nobody died. But that's terrible, I know how much you despise Andretti... :hug:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Yes, yes it would.


Bottle of wine too?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Well, I'm seriously relieved that nobody died. But that's terrible, I know how much you despise Andretti... :hug:


I have.... on the inside... and my hopes have died, I buried them in the yard with my soul, very, very tragic ceremony, you should have came. 

And Wayne's herd is dead to me now...so's Tina's.... and Marks. :mecry:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I have.... on the inside... and my hopes have died, I buried them in the yard with my soul, very, very tragic ceremony, you should have came.
> 
> And Wayne's herd is dead to me now...so's Tina's.... and Marks. :mecry:


I'd have been there in a heartbeat... there, there.


----------



## NubianFan

Ummmmmmm Lacie..... do I need to hospitalize you?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Bottle of wine too?


Well lets not go overboard here :lol: But I don't drink wine


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> Ummmmmmm Lacie..... do I need to hospitalize you?


AHHHH! NO! Keep those things away from me! *hyperventilates*.

I'm fine, mood swing is over, just relax... I'm ok now.... :greengrin:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well lets not go overboard here :lol: But I don't drink wine


Fine, how do you feel about Busch light? 30 pack in the fridge...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*sings* "When trouble seems, to rain on my, dreams, it's not a big, not a big deal, let it wash all the bugs off my windshield..." *stops singing*


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Fine, how do you feel about Busch light? 30 pack in the fridge...


Light?!  :ROFL: No, I already had two tall cans today, trying to escape the heat. It was 102 again today.


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Light?!  :ROFL: No, I already had two tall cans today, trying to escape the heat. It was 102 again today.


It's what they drink.. :lol: Vodka? Final offer...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> It's what they drink.. :lol: Vodka? Final offer...


:think: Emma, do you have a plane to catch tonight?... Now I'm getting suspicious :chin: I have this creeping feeling that I'd wake up to a missing Babette and Edna :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

So that's a yes on the vodka? :lol: It might be hard to get a full grown goat here.... I could just take all the kids... :chin:


----------



## Emzi00

Oh, how bout rum chata? :scratch:


----------



## Emzi00

So I could get on the plane at 6:40 am and make it there by noon... :chin: Lacie, sleep in tomorrow....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> So I could get on the plane at 6:40 am and make it there by noon... :chin: Lacie, sleep in tomorrow....


Noon my time or noon your time? :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

It does not say, so I'm assuming my time. So, anytime after ten is cool for you to get out of bed... :thumbup:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Fine, fine. But I expect them to be there when I get up! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Which ones are you least attached to? WAIT, do the human kids have to be there too? Your daughter is pretty awesome... we could go get a burger... :chin:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Which ones are you least attached to? WAIT, do the human kids have to be there too? Your daughter is pretty awesome... we could go get a burger... :chin:


Gracie is at the top of my _list_... you can have Roo too 

Well they do live here... :chin: Sooo, yes? She isn't here right now though, so there goes your plan :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

But Gracie' s so drab...  Yay! Roo! :stars:

Gosh, darn it! Any other awesome children available? I want a burger.... I'm hungry....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah the oldest boy child and the youngest :lol:

I can legally drive in 4 hours :shades:


----------



## Emzi00

Yeah, I don't think they'll do.... :chin: Guys weird me out....

Um, what'd you do? :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, there's an age gap for sure. Ones almost 19 and the other's 11 :lol:

I had some refreshments :cheers:  :sun:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You know I keep forgetting that youre out of school, I keep thinking that is midnight there and that you have school in the morning :lol


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie, do your kids make you feel old? :lol: They probably should.. But yes, age gap. I'm aware :shades: I'm sure yours are slightly weirder than average, which is good. :lol:

Get inspired? :slapfloor:


----------



## Emzi00

Even if I still had school, I'd be up. I don't sleep, remember?


----------



## nchen7

Emma, other people's children make me feel old.....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

No I just feel old :slapfloor:


----------



## Emzi00

Well, you're not old yet... :chin:

I have to make a phone call today... :sigh: I see lots of pacing in my future...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:ROFL: Better you than me  I've already met my maximum number of people I will call this year :lol:


----------



## nchen7

good luck with your phone call Emma. I pace too, or usually get the bf to call for me.  lol

I dropped off my goats today. I am now officially goatless.


----------



## Emzi00

Thanks Ni, thanks for nothing Lacie.  What is this exact number that is maximum? My maximum is like one. :lol: And I already did that one...

Maybe we could pool our money and get Ni an honorary goat... :chin:


----------



## nchen7

oohh! how fun would that be?!? 

who do you have to call today?


----------



## Emzi00

The lady who owns the place I ride at. I don't especially like talking to old people....


----------



## nchen7

Lacie's old.... :ROFL: but seriously...I'm old too.


----------



## Emzi00

No, no. Neither of you are old. :lol: Over 60 is old. Their brains are wired differently.


----------



## nchen7

ah yes....my bf's parents are over 60. they're weird.....


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

SCHOOL IS FINALLY OVER!!! AHHHH! :stars::stars::stars::stars:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ugh... I can't afford mixing my own grains.... $45 for two bags to finish making my barrel full... I can't do it! :/


----------



## Emzi00

Laaaaaaacie.....Check your email, pretty please....


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well she isn't actually fishing for a complement, she genuinely feels that way. It's a really frustrating subject for her, it was an assigned elective, and it takes her all day long to draw something. She does it over and over and over again because it doesn't come out the way she sees it in her head. But in a way the subject is good for her, the longer she's in it the better she gets and the better she understands how to draw it the way she thinks it.
> 
> She undoubtedly has the talent, she just needs more practice. She has always been that way in the sense that she gets frustrated when it doesn't turn out flawlessly the first time. She's too critical with herself.


Yes I haven't drawn an actual something in a month or so except doodles but this summer I have assigned myself several projects. I love art classes especially when they assign me something cause if I'm not good at it it makes me better and I know what to draw instead of taking all day to figure out what I want to draw. But I've only had 2 semesters of school for art classes and they were only once a week but I wish I could do more!! art is also my favorite subject!!

Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## Emzi00

Gosh, where is my Sydney when I need her...? :hair: :help: :|


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Haha I have a lot of hair probes too!!


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, I wish I knew exactly what was going on with all this mysterious bloating... Enda is now orphaned....


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> Gosh, where is my Sydney when I need her...? :hair: :help: :|


I'm sorry my dear Emma  :hug: I was making one of my posters for the show.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well, I wish I knew exactly what was going on with all this mysterious bloating... Enda is now orphaned....


What, what happened?


----------



## nchen7

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well, I wish I knew exactly what was going on with all this mysterious bloating... Enda is now orphaned....


WHAT???? what happened?!?!?!? and, I'm so sorry! :hug:


----------



## Emzi00

I'm sorry Lacie, that's terrible. :hug:


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> I'm sorry my dear Emma  :hug: I was making one of my posters for the show.


Yeah, yeah. Excuses, excuses.  :hug:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Less than two hours after I filled the feeder again, I went outside and heard this really strange noise, and then after listening for a minute I decided it was a goat. Went in the pen, she was on the ground in the barn (wasn't screaming, but like a labor balking) making that noise, little Edna standing over her, talking to her  
Drug her out of the barn, and by the time I got back out to release the air, she wasn't breathing, and moments after, she was gone. 
So crazy for THREE to get bad bloat in less than 3 weeks. And it's always after I refill the feeder. Same hay, buying it at the same place. Babette was the only one I was able to catch in time 
Edna was so lost last night, and she curled up with Fancy and they both laid there for the night.


----------



## nchen7

oh Lacie! I'm so sad!!!  it is the hay?


----------



## Emzi00

:hug:


----------



## ThreeHavens

I would look for poisonous plants, look at the hay (if alfalfa, was it aged properly?) and the grain (I'd be tempted to throw out and get new grain just in case). I am so extremely sorry. What a horrible ordeal.

Can you get a necroscopy done?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ThreeHavens said:


> I would look for poisonous plants, look at the hay (if alfalfa, was it aged properly?) and the grain (I'd be tempted to throw out and get new grain just in case). I am so extremely sorry. What a horrible ordeal.
> 
> Can you get a necroscopy done?


I agree.. I would search the hay... It's gotta be something in there... 
I'm so sorry Lacie.. That is horrible  :hug:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Maybe the hay? :shrug: if it is its only every other bale that's doing it. Two cases in the doe pen, and one in the baby pen where there is absolutely nothing growing. 
Gracie wasn't getting grain so it's not that. The babies had free choice creep feed the entire time so it wasnt that or any sudden diet changes.
She's already buried, I don't have the money for one. I plant fruit trees over each one.
Poor Edna is still looking for her momma


----------



## COgoatLover25

That's terrible Lacie  :hug:


----------



## NubianFan

I'm so sorry Lacie, who have you lost besides Gracie? I guess I missed that post at any rate, I am sorry that really stinks.


----------



## ksalvagno

I'm so sorry, Lacie. I hope you figure it out.


----------



## CritterCarnival

So sorry for your losses. It's bad enough when you know the cause, but it's just so damn frustrating when you don't even know what's happening. :hug:


----------



## Emzi00

Kicked butt at softball tonight. :greengrin: Hit it to the outfield every time. Not bad for not playing for a few years.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So I have decided to just leave a bucket of baking soda out there again... forever.... I didn't feed them at all today to see if it was the hay, still bloating! :hair: I have looked at every piece of everything that grows in there, and none of it is any different than what has been growing in there for the past 10 years! Clover, oats and grass.

So they bloat with and without the hay. Are they just bloating on thin air, what the heck?! I have NEVER had this much bloat ever, let alone 7 cases in less than 3 weeks! Sooooo frustrating! :sigh:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> I'm so sorry Lacie, who have you lost besides Gracie? I guess I missed that post at any rate, I am sorry that really stinks.


I've lost Gracie and my biggest boer buckling (Kermit) , and almost Babette. Gracie and Kermit were dead within 2-3 minutes of me finding each of them, and Babette's illness was a horrifying trainwreck, I thought she was going to die in my arms multiple times. She just got better last weekish.


----------



## nchen7

that is just INCREDIBLY freaky!!!! I'm sorry Lacie. I hope you figure it out soon.... or at least the mysterious bloat stops.


----------



## fishin816

That is absolutely horrifying Lacie.… what do you think is causing all this?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Sorry Lacie 

Okay, the goats are getting shaved today, so I'll post pics when I'm all done oh and udder pics of B, been meaning to get opinions from y'all.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Can't wait to see Sarah!


----------



## Emzi00

Me too.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I really want this doe!!! She's sooooo pretty I love her head coloring and she's got a few moonspots on her back (hard to see in the picture)

And I figured out a solution to my problem. It involves waiting (ugh) but it will help things out. I'm going to breed BB, the original plan, and if she has boys, I'll sell them. My parents had already said if something were to go wrong and we didn't get any babies that I could get a kid from somewhere, so this coming year, if she has all boys or a single buckling again, the plan is to sell them and then get a doe kid or two The only reason I kept Flynn is because he's my first baby and all if there would've been two boys I would a sold one okay, off to shear now!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well in other news, the girls are looking good. Nobody is bagged up though sorry, those pics are to come, they are just sporting 5-6hr fills.
Sorry Babette is such a mudball, that sunscreen just makes dirt cling to her :lol: And Moon isn't blue anymore! :stars: :ROFL:
And it's been a bit hard keeping the weight on Biagia with her really high production!


----------



## Emzi00

Babette is so pretty... :greengrin:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Pretty dirty!  :lol:

Oh, and, as you can tell.... Peeps still has stripes...


----------



## Emzi00

A little dirt never hurt anyone. 

Ah, yes... your zebra-goat hybrid.... :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Should be worth millions right? :lol: :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

$2,000,000.03  Need that three cents, you know, cuz then you could buy fun dip. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: I'd need 53 cents more to buy a fun dip!


----------



## Emzi00

No, it'd be cheaper for me to buy you a ton and send them to you. :lol:


----------



## fishin816

SWISS MISS IS IN LABOR! I am on pins and needles waiting for the stork to land!!!!! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Exciting Cade!


----------



## nchen7

Lacie, your girls are so huge!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Goats are bathed, just in time because the weather is crappy! It's rainy and cold and windy. Didn't give the babies baths because it would just be too cold, even though we have it hooked up to the hot water in the basement sink. Poor Carolina was so cold and shivering  We are going to haul out in about 30 minutes! :dance:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I gave my girls baths in the rain.. Poor things were chilly! But are all cozy with blankets now 

Have fun and good luck tomorrow!  :stars:


----------



## Emzi00

Good luck tomorrow everyone.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks Emma! So excited! I can't wait!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Good luck tomorrow everybody!! 

Well everyone got washed, and Japan got shaved... It was chillier today, so poor Flynn was shivering!! But the flies were getting bad so I finished up Japan and decided to be done for their sake


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Poor babies!
Mine were chilly too..


----------



## goathiker

One of the perks of being a grown up. I can wash mine in the bath tub under the spray nozzle and dry them in the Great Dane crate in my bedroom.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Everyone is in place  Will be going back at 10 to make sure everyone is still in their pens and give more hay, and tape Carolina's teats so she will have a full udder for tomorrow LOL


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Good luck at the show tomorrow everyone!!


----------



## Emzi00

Anyone have a bedtime story in them tonight? I can't sleep and have to get up early for a horse show tomorrow....


----------



## NubianFan

Only if you have a magical headache cure for the headache you get from crying.


----------



## nchen7

I can't sleep either! I've tried 3 times...every time I get back up. I think it's the full moon..... can't help you with a bedtime story. I'm terrible with those......


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> Only if you have a magical headache cure for the headache you get from crying.


A cold beer and a hug. :hug:


----------



## Emzi00

Ni, I bet you're a great storyteller..


----------



## nchen7

I'm actually really terrible. LOL. I can READ a story to you. but I'm pretty horrible at making stuff up.


----------



## Emzi00

Well, can you _write_ a story to me? I'm not even tired, this is terrible..


----------



## nchen7

once upon a time there was a little girl who had a pet bird. she loved this bird so very much, but the bird didn't love her back. one day, someone left a window open, and the bird flew away, never to be seen again. the girl got sad, but realized that love was not to be, so she got goats instead. the end.


----------



## nchen7

there...I made that up.


----------



## canyontrailgoats

*clap* *clap* *clap*


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Lovely story, Ni. Birds are heartless anyways. They deserve to be lost via open window..


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Great story Ni! :ROFL:

Speaking of not being able to sleep... I have a soccer tournament this weekend!! It's only about an hour and a half away so we aren't spending the night... So it's gonna be rough... We have two eight am games... And of course I wake up at 1 am itchy from little goat hair particles and can't fall back to sleep now that the itchiness has stopped... 

Ni, your story inspired me :lol: Ima try to sleep now :slapfloor:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Who must one get up so early for a goat show  *yawn*


----------



## sassykat6181

I think I woke up every hour on the hour all night. Now I feel like a zombie. Not usually a coffee drinker, but I will be this morning. Time to get dressed and load up!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pretty much the same here! Then I had dreams about spiders so that kept me up too :lol: 
Coffee 
Headed out to load up the girls and we are off!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Oh y'all are making me jealous have fun everyone! And good luck! I'm off to soccer!! Post plenty of updates for all of us!


----------



## nchen7

have fun at your shows today to everyone whos' going! can't wait to see pictures and hear of results!

I passed out last night after writing the story. guess it inspired me to sleep too! :ROFL:


----------



## NubianFan

Emzi00 said:


> A cold beer and a hug. :hug:


I'm not really a drinker, so maybe a diet coke and a hug. Actually I took 3 ibuprofens and drank a diet coke with lime and went to bed. I feel sorta normal this morning. The key being sorta.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

So do any of y'all have any 3 month old nigerian dwarf doelings??


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> So do any of y'all have any 3 month old nigerian dwarf doelings??
> 
> Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


I have a 6 month old one :lol:


----------



## sassykat6181

I have some but they're only 2.5 weeks


----------



## Scottyhorse

4seasonsfarm said:


> So do any of y'all have any 3 month old nigerian dwarf doelings??
> 
> Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


Ive got two that are almost 2 months old..


----------



## Emzi00

Sydney, darling...... you're Gorgeous.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> Sydney, darling...... you're Gorgeous.


:hug: You are too  Me, not so much right now, I am in bad need of a shower :lol: I was sweaty EVERYWHERE yesterday at the show :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> :hug: You are too  Me, not so much right now, I am in bad need of a shower :lol: I was sweaty EVERYWHERE yesterday at the show :lol:


How did you do????


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> :hug: You are too  Me, not so much right now, I am in bad need of a shower :lol: I was sweaty EVERYWHERE yesterday at the show :lol:


:lol: I know what you mean, I crashed when I got back from the horse show yesterday... so I probably didn't look so hot either. :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> How did you do????


Well first off, it is an EXTREMELY unorganized show :lol::eyeroll:

So, the goats didn't even start till 12, and the breed classes closer till two. So Poor Carolina had been taped at 11 PM the night before and was full till about 3! :sigh: So during showmanship she was acting up (didn't want to walk, rearing up) which she has NEVER done before, ever, not even at home, I felt so bad.

Anyways, I got 1st in 4-H livestock judging :wahoo:I was the only senior 4-Her showing goats, so I won showmanship for that :lol: I was GCH 4-H goat showman overall, AND I won the Round Robin for 4-H too! :wahoo::fireworks:

Carolina and her two kids ended up getting put in one class all together, Carolina was first, Twinkle Toes second, and Peanut third, all got blue ribbons.

Ellie was shown with one other Boer doe, they were in different age groups, so they each got a blue ribbon.

For my showmanship wins I ended up winning a banner and a $40 gift certificate to a feed store 

For some strange reason, they didn't do an overall Dairy goat, or overall Boer goat. But, I had lots of fun


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> How did you do????


How did you do at yours???


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> :lol: I know what you mean, I crashed when I got back from the horse show yesterday... so I probably didn't look so hot either. :lol:


:lol: Same here.

How was your horse show??


----------



## Scottyhorse

Alright, gotta go unload hay. I will upload some pictures from the show when I get back inside


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> :lol: Same here.
> 
> How was your horse show??


Not bad, took 2nd in western pleasure, 3rd in bareback. Totally messed up the patterns for the equitation classes. :lol: My age group had the most people too. My friends did good too. We kept trying to get on bareback.... and failing epically. :lol: It sure was good entertainment though.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Congrats to you both! :stars: :wahoo: :greengrin:


----------



## Emzi00

Do anything fun yesterday Lacie?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sounds like you did good! Congrats!!

Sounds like you had fun and did good too Emma! 

We did ok.. One judge was new, his first year.. So that ring was slow moving... We did ok in his ring and ring two we did better  I also got to show a bratty LaMancha doe and one of Bonnie/Fairlea's does who took first and grand/BOB  so that was way cool! And then, I got to show a yearling for another breeder in the CH lineup  

Overall a good(LONG) day lol!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hmmm.... :chin: Well, I gave ivermectin shots to some of the boer does, one was an absolute drama queen, she screams and rolls around the pen for about 5 minutes after a shot of that, while to others take their shots and go on their merry way :lol: But in the process of that, I caught a set of horns to the face and broke my glasses...

I trimmed some hooves, fed things, made spaghetti, played with furry alligators, so pretty much the usual 

I'm also debating on something, and would like some input...
I want one of my boers does bred soon, to kid in december, BUT she sucks at feeding her babies, so I'm pulling them for lambar babies. However, that is around the time all the dairy does will be dry.
Should I CIDR Moon, and breed her to Nehru next month, or should I take her to Mr. FancyPants and have her bred, and forget to boer kid thing?
The boer doe will be 8 years old in the spring, and I've had a total of 2 kiddings from her. None of which have given me any does. SO I wanted her bred (gonna use a CIDR since they NEVER freaking come in heat!), keep a doe, and get rid of her...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Why not breed the boer doe to kid in the spring??


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Why not breed the boer doe to kid in the spring??


Because it's really hard to keep condition on her in the winter, so I think that would be too much for her. So kidding her out before winter hits us, seemed like a grand plan. 
And she didn't kid at all this year, she kidded last year, and the time before that was when she was 2....
So she has kidded at 2, and 6.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh ok 

Well.. Do you have another doe you could breed that you weren't planning to breed to 'Fancy pants'?

Idk.. What's more important I you.. Getting a doe kid from her, or breeding Moon to this Buck? Will you get the chance to use him again?


----------



## Emzi00

You know.... I still can't picture you with glasses. Maybe the goat thinks that you look better without them... :chin:

Spaghetti..? :yum:

onder: hmm.. you'd have to pay money for her to be bred to Mr. FancyPants... selling that doe and keeping a kid would probably make money.... you need 53 more cents to get a fun dip (a way over priced one at that)....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

The only other doe I have to breed that isn't being bred to him, is Clarice, but she's still nursing Fancy.

Yeah, as long as he's still in the state I can use him, so I could breed Moon to him next year or the year after, etc. But at the moment, that buck is only about 4 months old  So it was either gonna be to Nehru this fall, or him. Or Nehru next month. onder:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> You know.... I still can't picture you with glasses. Maybe the goat thinks that you look better without them... :chin:
> 
> Spaghetti..? :yum:
> 
> onder: hmm.. you'd have to pay money for her to be bred to Mr. FancyPants... selling that doe and keeping a kid would probably make money.... you need 53 more cents to get a fun dip (a way over priced one at that)....


I know, but it's ok, because I only need them to see! :ROFL: Without them (brace yourself, this may shock you  ) I see worse than 20/120, so if it were like 20/200 I would be legally blind :shocked: 

Yeah it was really good :yum: I'm making hamburgers tonight and grilling some chicken too. 

Tis true :chin: I have decided I'm taking Peeps down there too. So if I took Moon too, the only adult doe I'd have left her is Clarice! (dairy breed wise)


----------



## Emzi00

So what are your plans for Little Miss Miniature Moon?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Eh, I gave that to the boy child as a pet. We may or may not breed her this year, or the next, or ever :lol: She has SUCH an ugly face and a hideous rear leg set, and I don't really want her to keep that going..


----------



## Emzi00

So what does Boy Child want to do with it? :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It's his only tame goat :ROFL: He never spends time with his own babies, so they're all like "OH MY GOSH!!! Who the heck is that!?!" every time he goes out there (which isn't often enough). So I end up giving him one of the tame ones every now and then.
Even though Gracie was tame, she was a real pain to deal with, she was so snotty and she liked to bite. Soooo in like a month or so, I'm picking up a lambar baby from my friend Linda, to replace Gracie.


----------



## Emzi00

:slapfloor:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh and speaking of lambars, I NEED to wean Dahlia soon! She has turned into the worst chewer ever! I'm going to have to order a whole new set of lambar nipples by the end of the year. :eyeroll:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Please excuse the horrid picture quality, my mom is bad at taking pictures :lol: I need someone to come with me and take pictures besides my parents :lol:


----------



## nchen7

lookin good Sydney!

i think it's almost cruel to make people showing livestock to wear all white.....i mean, why can't you wear all black instead? at least that hides some of the dirt.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hey Lacie, any tips on taking good pictures of goats? Carolina often looks pretty short bodied in pictures, while in person she is really long.


----------



## Scottyhorse

nchen7 said:


> lookin good Sydney!
> 
> i think it's almost cruel to make people showing livestock to wear all white.....i mean, why can't you wear all black instead? at least that hides some of the dirt.


Thank you!

And yes, I agree! :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

It was funny, Ellie wouldn't stand still to be set up. She was trying to attack the doe behind her the whole time :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

Hot stuff baby. :greengrin:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Looking good Sydney!!  :thumbup:


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Looking good Sydney!!  :thumbup:


Thanks!  Carolina just doesn't look great in those pictures... :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I know what you mean  I have a few of those! Lol!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Scottyhorse said:


> Hey Lacie, any tips on taking good pictures of goats? Carolina often looks pretty short bodied in pictures, while in person she is really long.


It's different for every goat. Normally you have to be about 12ft away and zoom in. Depending on the goat, the focal point will be different. Look at a lot of pictures that the goat looks good in, study where the focal point is for their body type, and what angle the goat is standing. 
You'll notice that in some pictures the center of the picture is right behind the shoulder, some is at the ribs, some is more towards the end of the ribs.
You'll notice some goats have their rear quarters are closer to the camera, sometimes theor front end is closer, sometimes they are perfectly straight.

So have someone hold her, get a good distance and zoom in. Move around until you find the right spot that she looks good in. And also being level or slightly lower or more above the goats can completely change the entire picture.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Thanks Lacie. My mom was standing way too close to her then, and was taking it at a couple weird angles. I will have someone hold her and I will try and take the picture then, I am the best photographer in the house :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Wow, you did great Sydney. Was is fun?


I'm going to have to take your buckling to the vet. I let him get too big for my bander. :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Jill what's going on that you are "Clawing your way through life"


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Wow, you did great Sydney. Was is fun?
> 
> I'm going to have to take your buckling to the vet. I let him get too big for my bander. :lol:


Lots of fun! Even though it wasn't organized at all, and I was super cold that morning and really hot in the afternoon! :lol:

:lol: Goodness Jill


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Nice job Sydney!!! And gosh, you're gorgeous!! Good job to you too Emma and skyla and anyone else I'm forgetting!!! 

Ugh... I hate wearing all white! My first year, Ozzie spit up cud all over my pants... So my grandma ran my pants to my house and washed them because I had to show again in an hour! :ROFL:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Oh yeah and we just got word that since we won our division in soccer (we were undefeated, woot!) We get to move up to a more difficult division! (Elite)

And we won the tournament this weekend! So it was a nice reward for having to wake up at 5 two days in a row!  (stupid people gave us the earliest game, have to be there an hour early, and it takes an hour and a half to get there (but yet its not worth it to get a hotel)... But it was exciting!


----------



## Emzi00

...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It's sweater weather again. ...


----------



## Emzi00

Not here.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> ...


Haha! That's my friends goat! Or was her goat lol!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Not here.


Its 62* right now :mecry:


----------



## Emzi00

78° here.  Finally, Michigan is warmer.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Supposed to be 80 today, so that'll be a bit better.


----------



## Emzi00

Well, I almost had you beat. :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pics from Saturday


----------



## COgoatLover25

Lookin good Skyla


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

And Juby's photo shoot lol!


----------



## Emzi00

They look nice Skyla. And I guess the Munchie isn't that bad either...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

How tragic Skyla! You lost a leg at the end of that photo shoot! I'm so sorry! :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> They look nice Skyla. And I guess the Munchie isn't that bad either...


Why thank you!  :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> How tragic Skyla! You lost a leg at the end of that photo shoot! I'm so sorry! :ROFL:


:ROFL: :slapfloor: :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: But she does look nice I suppose... I want an alpine colored like her.... :chin: Reminds me of Wailea.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks 
Now I just have to pick one for my site 
Any opinions on them ladies?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

#2, 4, and 5 are the better looking ones. #2 is the best one though, I think.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Cool thanks  that is the one I was thinking too


----------



## Emzi00

I like the one where you're missing a leg. :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:lol: 
I was trying to be a flamingo  :ROFL:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Wrong color for a flamingo.. :chin:


----------



## Emzi00

That's because she's an albino flamingo.


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Do you guys like to eat the skin on your baked potatoes? Or am I just strange?


----------



## Emzi00

I'm strange too, yeah, I eat it.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So I just spent like half an hour blurring this so you can see what I see. I held the good lenses of my glasses over one eye, and blurred until the picture looked the same to both eyes :lol:
So I basically can't see worth crap :ROFL:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Oh my, Lacie :ROFL: :slapfloor:

That's really terrible :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

And people let you use scissors near their necks and eyes...? Yeah, um, if you don't have your glasses..... I don't think that I want you touching my hair... :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

I will be taking down 4 or 5 of my fish tanks today :sigh: A mystery disease (its a type of mycobacterium) killed most of my bettas :sigh: Its uncurable, untreatable, and no way to prevent it.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:slapfloor: I did say I need them to see, didn't I? Watch out if I'm driving without my glasses! :ROFL: 

That sucks Sydney!


----------



## Scottyhorse

So far I have lost over 10 bettas.. :/ Really frustrating.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ah man, are you sure its a disease? Not something going on with your water parameters?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Ah man, are you sure its a disease? Not something going on with your water parameters?


Yeah, parameters are all fine.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, if it is a form of mycobacteria, be careful since they are zoonotic diseases...


----------



## Scottyhorse

That means they can transit to humans, right? Apparently this one cant.


----------



## Emzi00

Well it looks like I'm playing softball again tonight. All this exercise stuff makes me feel so healthy... I hate it. :lol:


----------



## ThreeHavens

Put Leona in with Valentino today! Fingers crossed that she settles.


----------



## goathiker

Has anyone done surgical castration before?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ThreeHavens said:


> Put Leona in with Valentino today! Fingers crossed that she settles.


Hope she settles for you!


----------



## ksalvagno

Sydney - Sorry about your fish

Danielle - hope the breeding takes for you.

Jill - assisted the vet on castration alpaca males so have seen it up close and personal but not done it on my own.


----------



## goathiker

Ah, my vet went on vacation so the little dude is only going to have 2 days of recovery time before his big adventure to Sydney's house. Hopefully he won't be in too much pain.


----------



## goathiker

Okay, they must have a burdizzo because they're only charging a small amount. That will fine, he'll bounce right back from that...


----------



## nchen7

Jill - we did cut last year with Buddy. It took him about 2 days to feel normal again. the cut was small and believe he may have had 1 stitch. he left in the morning, came back a few hrs later, a little sore, but kept up with mom just fine. 

Lacie - you're virtually blind! I used to have blurry vision, then I splurged for lasik. I can't say enough good things about it!

Sydney - sorry about your fish.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> Has anyone done surgical castration before?


I do it with bull calves and boar piglets every year.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sisters :roll:
A song came on the radio and it made my sister think of a certain someone.. So she says "sky! This is what Dave says to you! This is his song to you!!" :lol: oh boy! She's so obsessed with the two of us! ROFL!


----------



## Emzi00

I would do that too. :lol: Hey, it's how we show that we love you.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:lol: I suppose! 
Last night she slept on the couch in my room, and was telling me stories about the two of us.. She claims we sneak out to see each other every night too.. Lol!
I asked her to get me paper towels the other day while I was milking.. And this is what I got...


----------



## Emzi00

:slapfloor: That's hilarious. :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It is lol! I just don't let her know that  lol!


----------



## sassykat6181

Is this the sister that was at the show? She was very nice and helpful


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

sassykat6181 said:


> Is this the sister that was at the show? She was very nice and helpful


No, this is the younger, trouble maker one lol! She was at New Boston though..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh Ma gosh I'm so HOT!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Oh Ma gosh I'm so HOT!!


No need to brag now :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:ROFL: :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Skyla, me too. :shades:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Now you guys are both doing it! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

This is the only place I would actually say that though, I'm silly around here. :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Skyla, me too. :shades:


:hi5:  :lol:


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Scottyhorse said:


> Ive got two that are almost 2 months old..


Can u post a pic for me or send me a pic to [email protected] if you can?? sorry I'm super paranoid!! I keep thinking my new doeling is stunted or is already stunted:/ any of you who have 2-6 month old nigerian doelings please send or post a pic thanks!!

Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

My Fancy is 3 months old now


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Anybody interested in 2 Purebred Nigerian Dwarf Bucklings? I really need to sell them. :S

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 4 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## NubianFan

Only if I can eat them......


----------



## NubianFan

I'm just kidding but I am kinda hungry


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

:-o You wouldn't dare eat my 2 baby boys!!!!

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 4 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## NubianFan

DesertFlowerNigerians said:


> :-o You wouldn't dare eat my 2 baby boys!!!!
> *Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
> http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com
> 
> Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 4 bucks.
> 
> ~Charisa~


 :yum: :ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:yum: Mmm, dinner is almost ready


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

What you having Lacie?

I want food.. I'm hungry!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Grilled salmon, corn on the cob, pasta and some salad :yum:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Take out the fish and it sounds yummy!  a steak sounds better lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

My sister got herself a little Nubian doe kid  she's so cute


----------



## NubianFan

What color is she!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Red and white 
I posted a link on the other thread  we are getting her from Laura(Trickyroo)


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> My Fancy is 3 months old now


And she is a nigerian right?? Paisley isn't that big:/ I'll try to get a pic of her close to my other goats today thank you!!

Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

4seasonsfarm said:


> And she is a nigerian right?? Paisley isn't that big:/ I'll try to get a pic of her close to my other goats today thank you!!
> 
> Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


She's an Alpine


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Ok she looked alpine but Ik Nigerians can have alpine coloring and I was confused haha 


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol


----------



## sassykat6181

Here's my 6 yr old son showing our 7 week old ND. She weighs 14 lbs. 








I'll try to get a pic of the 12 week old tonight if you'd like another reference


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I love that pic of them in the chair! 
How did the other show ring pics come out?


----------



## fishin816

Well I am on pins and needles waiting for Fancy to kid (the one I have a kid reserved from)… she is due anytime! Due in three days, but a doe that was bred the same day as ger just kidded yesterday… I am checking the website five hundred billion times a day to see if she kidded!!!!! I hope she is nice to me and gives me a beautiful, most correct, dairy and flashy little doe kid…


----------



## sassykat6181

I just have the one ring on my phone . But they are great thanks! 

Took him to a 4h meeting last night. He can't officially show until he's 8 though


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh good 

Did he like it?
Yah.. :/ that is the bummer thing.. At least he can in open shows though


----------



## fishin816

He can't show in youth shows? I think it was 6-11 for the smallest class at the most recent show… hum? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

fishin816 said:


> He can't show in youth shows? I think it was 6-11 for the smallest class at the most recent show&#8230; hum?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


For 4-H they have to be 8, out of the Clover Bud age group..


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

sassykat6181 said:


> View attachment 71405
> 
> Here's my 6 yr old son showing our 7 week old ND. She weighs 14 lbs.
> View attachment 71406
> 
> 
> I'll try to get a pic of the 12 week old tonight if you'd like another reference


I don't know if she is that tall either but since your son is younger she might be... Any pics are very helpful but I'll try to get a pic of her today

Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> For 4-H they have to be 8, out of the Clover Bud age group..


Ahhhh&#8230; I see

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Ok so I have good news and bad news... All three are of my billies are in rut, that was the good news cause I have wanted them to come into rut!! but the bad news is one of three does seems to be in heat according to the billies:/ there is three does they are trying to mount and she is one of them, and I thought she was preggo.:/ of course I've had some does that were preggo and the billies thought they were in heat:/ her pooch looked preggo and I thought she was starting to make an udder. So I guess I'm gonna have to wait it out and see also here here is a pic of my 3 month old ND doeling sry the pics r blurry:/


















btw in the third pic that doe is bigger than the average pygmy and nigerian.




















Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Does she look average height to y'all??


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Well the doeling not the doe!!


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## sassykat6181

They were just talking about the upcoming fair. He can bring does to show, but they don't get an official judging  he was bored since they were just talking. We might just wait until he's old enough and let him show in the adga open shows nearby 

Taking the girls for health certs tomorrow for the Vermont show on the 28th


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Peep man!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Guys guess wht!!!


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

look close!!

Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## goathiker

bugs


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

What kind of bugs?


----------



## goathiker

I can't see them that well


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Me either lol!


----------



## goathiker

Pup's first beach hike


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Praying mantises and yeh it's kinda hard to tell:/


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## COgoatLover25

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Peep man!


Peep looks AWESOME! :hi5:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Too cute Jill!

Malory, that cool!  we are waiting for ours to hatch 

Thanks Lindsay  I think so!  I'm proud of him


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Peep man!


How old is he??

Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Too cute Jill!
> 
> Malory, that cool!  we are waiting for ours to hatch
> 
> Thanks Lindsay  I think so!  I'm proud of him


Yeh it's so weird cause one day I found a baby one!! then it jumped off my finger:l and I couldn't find him no more then tonight I found these two about 15 feet from each other!!

Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

4seasonsfarm said:


> How old is he??
> 
> Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


Will be three months in about a week and a half


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

4seasonsfarm said:


> Yeh it's so weird cause one day I found a baby one!! then it jumped off my finger:l and I couldn't find him no more then tonight I found these two about 15 feet from each other!!
> 
> Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


That's cool!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Will be three months in about a week and a half


Wow he is a big boy!! I mean even for a lamancha he looks big to me

Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

He is big! Bigger then my Nigerians already  then again, so is my doe kid that is a day younger then him, and he's bigger then her lol


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Haha how big do your lamanchas get(come up to you on your body wise?? my ND come above my knees


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well my oldest is a yearling and she is up by my thigh.. 

This is a yearling milker..


----------



## goathiker

He looks like he might get bigger than Dex. A good rule of thumb is that at 3 months they are 1/4 of their adult weight. If he weighs 40 lbs. at 3 months he should be around 160 full grown.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Good to know Jill!  I'll have to weigh him and see  I can tell you he weighs more then 40# :lol: his a BIG boy! Was 30# at about a month old..


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, Pup and Sidney's boy were almost 60 lbs at 3 months so, they should both be over 200 lbs full grown. 
Dex weighs over 100 lbs as a yearling right now but, he's short, long, and stocky. He looks a lot different than my tall leggy boys.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hmm, so then I should have 280lb+ Alpine does? :lol: I don't think it applies to my kids, that would be cool though!


----------



## goathiker

It only applies to bucks as far as I know. Does grow faster and for a shorter period.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Does it apply to any breed buck? I'll have to take notes next year when I keep a buck kid.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Very interesting Jill! I'll have to make a note of it to keep track of my buck kids from now on for fun


----------



## goathiker

Yes, it would be worth tracking on different breeds for sure. It comes from the pack goat community. They feel they are right about it.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It's very interesting for sure!


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

What's up?

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 4 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Buck weights!!


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## fishin816

A little off topic&#8230; but just in advance if Fany doesn't have a doe&#8230; who am I to buy a doe from?!? From Rachelle or Peridot&#8230;? Peridots udder














Rachless udder














Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Can we see a full body pic of Rachelle?


----------



## fishin816

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ThreeHavens

I like Peridot's attachment better.


----------



## fishin816

I say Peridot because of her dam&#8230;












and her sire&#8230; which is Fancys sire too&#8230;








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ThreeHavens

I would go with Peridot then, though they both seem like good does.


----------



## margaret

Thinking of buying these clippers:thinking:
http://www.amazon.com/Oster-A5-2-Speed-Clipper-Blade/dp/B000LRN31K/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1403204607&sr=8-9&keywords=oster+A-5+clippers


----------



## fishin816

I use the Oster clippers… they work great for me  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

I'd go with Peridot, I don't like the other one...


----------



## goathiker

Wow, this exporting a goat to Washington state is the most interesting nightmare I've had to deal with in a long while. 

I wasn't aware that you have to tag a pack wether because he's a dairy breed and you might use him for packing and MILK him as well...

Really, I ain't drinking no wether milk, ew.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Wether milk :lol: :ROFL:


----------



## COgoatLover25

:lol: :ROFL:


----------



## margaret

MMMM YUMMM wether milk.
:lol: :laugh: :ROFL:


----------



## goathiker

The vet tech and I have been fighting with WA state for 2 days now. I guess we're just going to give in and tag him to get it done. That was the best one I've heard yet though. 
Good thing he's going to Sydney, I'll be able to get updates on how well he milks.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> The vet tech and I have been fighting with WA state for 2 days now. I guess we're just going to give in and tag him to get it done. That was the best one I've heard yet though.
> Good thing he's going to Sydney, I'll be able to get updates on how well he milks.


 Tattoo doesn't work?

ROFL!!!


----------



## goathiker

I don't have time for a wether certificate. He's leaving here in one week. It's no biggie. she doesn't mind a tag. I'm just tired of fighting with them and want to get to the vacation part of the month.


----------



## canyontrailgoats

I've known people who mistook a buck's scrotum for an udder, but a wether has nothing TO milk!


----------



## goathiker

When I told my DH last night, he said that he wasn't drinking any milk from that little pointy teat in the middle.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> When I told my DH last night, he said that he wasn't drinking any milk from that little pointy teat in the middle.


:ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Hi guys, :wave:

I'm not staying, but I had some free-time so I thought I'd say hi. I wish I could be on here more, but I'm glad that I'm staying busy this summer too. :smile:

Anyways, take care. :smile: :wave:

Patrick


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey Patrick!! 
Nice to hear from you  
Hope all is well with you


----------



## fishin816

Patrick is alive! Yay!!!!!!!!! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

For whoever feels like answering this&#8230; how often do I need to copper bolus? And give BoSe?






just wondering&#8230;

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno

However often your goats need it. You can't go by numbers on a page. You have to figure it out by their condition.


----------



## ThreeHavens

I JUST learned from the makers of the copper bolus to never give it more than every 8 months. They say if you give it more often you could be assisting in a toxicity buildup, and should look into if you have something blocking the copper absorption. I'm going to get a water filter ...


----------



## sassykat6181

I know our well water is high in minerals, one of which is iron. Iron is said to bind to copper. I cannot put filtration on our entire barn. So, I give copper every 2-3 months


----------



## ThreeHavens

We have the same problem! There are cheap filters out there and I'm planning to put one on the outside spicket.


----------



## goathiker

The woman who did the research concluded they need it at least every 6 months. It's way gone by 8 months. The oxide doesn't poison like sulfate does and goat are not sheep. Sheep get a bolus every 8 months to a year.


----------



## margaret

Oh Flower, I miss you
Why did I ever sell you?







Some muslim people came to our farm to get Emerald and talked us into selling Sunflower. I hadn't planned to sell her, i was gonna get a new doe and possibly sell her afterwards, then yesterday i found this:http://raleigh.craigslist.org/grd/4515320547.html


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's sad  
are they selling her more then they paid for her?


----------



## margaret

We sold her for $250 and their selling her for $275. My grandpa thinks what happened is they got them home and were getting 2 gallons of milk a day and couldn't handle it all and they live on 1/3 of an acre in N Raleigh and the authorities probably came by and said they couldn't keep them. I wish they'd known that before they came and bought the does. 
What really stinks is that they begged us for Sunny, only to have to go and resell her. I just realized how much I love that doe My Grandma and I want to try and take her back for the price they got her for but Grandpa doesn't. I want to at least say if they can't sell Sunflower we'll take her back, i'm worried about what might happen to them if they won't sell


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's a bummer  hopefully you can get her back


----------



## Emzi00

Oh, Lacie, I have a story you may enjoy. :lol: Yesterday when I was down in Lansing for exploration days, I had a goat session/class thing. We were originally talking about where we wanted to go to college, the instructor asked if we wanted to go to MSU. I'm over there, "NOOOOOOOOO....." We then got into how the west coast was much better than Michigan,climate, goats, all of that. This guy said something about Indiana or Texas (he has boers), then I brought up Leaning Tree, he said something about a breeder in Washington that he didn't like. Then I told him that California has Colquitts, and they _stink_, but they still have Redwood, Shining Moon, Sweet Dreams etc. Everyone laughed at the Colquitts part, it was hilarious. 
Oh yes, and we did some judging, I felt extremely smart. I guess you're pretty good at teaching. :shades:

And Sydney, the whole livestock judging class was a bust. Most of it was lecturing about the format of setting up reasons, not a ton of helpful useful stuff.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: What exactly did you say about Colquitts? :ROFL: 

Good.... good.... I have taught you well young grasshopper


----------



## Emzi00

Well, there were adults around so I watched my language.  It was a long and drawn out, "And dude, they SUCK!" I think that I got the point across. :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Oh, yeah, they were quite impressed with my judging.... until they showed some boers. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh, hey Emma, sort of straying from the topic, but Joan and a linear appraisal lady made a ADGA Body Condition Scoring video, if you didn't know, the link is on the ADGA site, it's like 20 minutes long, but very informative


----------



## Emzi00

Saw it on Facebook.  Got half way through it before my thing stopped playing it.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I want to know how they got those Saanen's that fat :ROFL: *cough* Diana Lewis used to have french Alpines and they were 4's and 5's on the BCS, they had great udders though.... Kristi never placed them well because they weren't dairy enough... then her herd got fat :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh: Too funny.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Digger Pine was her herd, I had a buck from her once, he threw some big babies 

4 of the fluffies left today, one is leaving tomorrow, not sure when the red girl is leaving onder:


----------



## Emzi00

Ah yes, that buck. I know exactly which one you're talking about. :shades:


Awww..... Not the fluffies... I like the fluffies.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hey Lacie, can you go to the Pull up a chair thread?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sold Puffy  delivering her to the VT show on Saturday


----------



## COgoatLover25

Good for you Skyla! :wahoo:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It's bitter sweet.. :/ but she'll be in a good home and a show home at that 

And I have someone who may be interested in Mazie  though, they seemed more interested in a doeling rather then a doe in milk.. So we shall see..


----------



## Emzi00

So I saw a Sable today, way cool. And a ton of (nasty) Nigerians as well.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> So I saw a Sable today, way cool. And a ton of (nasty) Nigerians as well.


Emma, you're just harsh


----------



## Emzi00

Actually, some of them didn't completely suck.. :chin: Some of them were okay, but most of them were tall pygmies.


----------



## fishin816

FANCY AT OLSON ACRES JUST KIDDED WITH ~~~***QUINTS~~~***!!!!! THREE DOES!!!!! YAYA!!!!! My prayers have been answered!!!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

Wow quints.... that's quite the load. Congrats Cade.


----------



## fishin816

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Congrats Cade  they are cuties


----------



## fishin816

I hope the odd ball out of the bunch will be available… not the buckskins!!!! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno

They are all adorable! You know you will end up with buckskin since you said that.


----------



## fishin816

ksalvagno said:


> They are all adorable! You know you will end up with buckskin since you said that.


YES I WILL! (Because I am NOT reversing the JINX!)

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

fishin816 said:


> YES I WILL! (Because I am NOT reversing the JINX!) lol
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Wow, they're all really good size too! Crazy!


----------



## ThreeHavens

What cuties! The "odd ball" tan one is also a buckskin - just a grey one. My Valentino is a grey buckskin too.


----------



## Emzi00

Ahem, Lacie, I saw some very much not fat Saanens today. Still a mystery how they got those ones so fat... :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Psssst! Emma! I get to see Seneca babies on saturday :shades: :greengrin:


----------



## NubianFan

Who wants to cook me dinner.... something crispy and fried please, like chicken strips or a fried pork chop.....


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Psssst! Emma! I get to see Seneca babies on saturday :shades: :greengrin:


Remember..... pictures or I will die.... and the slapping of Dale :shades:


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> Who wants to cook me dinner.... something crispy and fried please, like chicken strips or a fried pork chop.....


Fried walleye and homemade onion rings? I would be there in a heartbeat..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Remember..... pictures or I will die.... and the slapping of Dale :shades:


Oh don't worry he's getting backhand slapped _twice_ :shades: Though we don't call it backhand slapped out here, that's a polite term :ROFL: And I'll get those pictures.... for me...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> Who wants to cook me dinner.... something crispy and fried please, like chicken strips or a fried pork chop.....


Oh gosh, it's like 98* here, still.... it's hot, I ain't cooking nothin! I actually had a milkshake on the way home, and it was gone it less than a minute, I was melting pretty badly.


----------



## Emzi00

I'm not sure I want to know what y'all call it.... :slapfloor: Best to be polite....... heck, who am I kidding. :lol: Does everyone else think you're terrible? Because they should.  Oh, any luck selling Trinity?


----------



## Emzi00

little-bits-n-pieces said:


> oh gosh, it's like 98* here, still.... It's hot, i ain't cooking nothin! I actually had a milkshake on the way home, and it was gone it less than a minute, i was melting pretty badly.


:lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: Oh, no, I'm an angel don't you know? A perfect saint :angel: :angelgoat: :greengrin: Yeah, I'm pretty terrible :lol:. 
Bleh, no, three people in a row haven't shown up, but whatever, I don't want to sell to a flaky person.

You liking this top secret convo font? :ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> :lol:


:lol: I actually stopped at carls jr (I think it may be called Hardeys out there?) to get the milkshake, and I was waiting for like 10 minutes, and then they opened the window (FINALLY! I thought) and they said "Did you want whipped cream on it?" Well yeah, that's kinda standard, so I said "yeah". They opened the window again and told me to pull around out front and they'd bring it out...

So I did, and like another 10 minutes later they brought it out. :eyeroll: Is it that hard to pull the level and put some whip cream on top? Sheesh!


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :lol: Oh, no, I'm an angel don't you know? A perfect saint :angel: :angelgoat: :greengrin: Yeah, I'm pretty terrible :lol:.
> Bleh, no, three people in a row haven't shown up, but whatever, I don't want to sell to a flaky person.
> 
> You liking this top secret convo font? :ROFL:


You just admitted to me, the person who must vouch for you in court, that you're pretty terrible? :slapfloor:
I hope you have better luck selling her, kinda wish I was closer, she'd be a ton of fun.. :chin:

And yes, very much so. :shades:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> You just admitted to me, the person who must vouch for you in court, that you're pretty terrible? :slapfloor:
> I hope you have better luck selling her, kinda wish I was closer, she'd be a ton of fun.. :chin:
> 
> And yes, very much so. :shades:


Well you knew that already, and I can't tell you more than that, because the less you know during the interrogation, the better :shades:


----------



## Emzi00

I've seen Hardeys down south, but not as far north as I am. Kids these days are stupid, they don't know how to make a proper milkshake. Two seconds for whipped cream.


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well you knew that already, and I can't tell you more than that, because the less you know during the interrogation, the better :shades:


"Lacie Harkey was a crazy old fruit bat of a lady, she liked goats.... and beer, the strong stuff. But she was always kind and caring. I swear on my mother's grave that she didn't kill him....."  :ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hey, I found an old lighter from the 80's today! It was under the house, so we must have lost it like 30 years ago crawling around under there. Back when we had a 916 area code instead of 530. "Wildwood Saloon" :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> "Lacie Harkey was a crazy old fruit bat of a lady, she liked goats.... and beer, the strong stuff. But she was always kind and caring. I swear on my mother's grave that she didn't kill him....."  :ROFL:


:tears: That was beautiful *sniffle* But you left out the weapon... with a rusty fork....  :ROFL: :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

If I called that number would someone pick up..?  Old lighter... What were y'all doing crawling around under the house... and with a lighter? :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I myself preferred the Dew Drop Inn


----------



## nchen7

Lacie, what the heck kind of places did you frequent??? :ROFL:


----------



## NubianFan

Saloons and the crawl spaces of houses apparently.....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> If I called that number would someone pick up..?  Old lighter... What were y'all doing crawling around under the house... and with a lighter? :lol:


Today or 30 years ago? It makes a difference :lol:

And I don't think it would be a working number... If you dialed a 530 first then the 432, you'd get somebody, but we don't have the 916 code for the 432 numbers anymore.


----------



## NubianFan

And no I don't want fried walleye I am sick of fish.


----------



## Emzi00

Ni, didn't you know Lacie was a trouble maker? :lol: Hangin around saloons... drinkin.... showin goats... the works.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> Saloons and the crawl spaces of houses apparently.....


:ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## NubianFan

The crawl spaces of houses worries me more than the saloons or goat shows.... Was it cooler under there or something?


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Today or 30 years ago? It makes a difference :lol:
> 
> And I don't think it would be a working number... If you dialed a 530 first then the 432, you'd get somebody, but we don't have the 916 code for the 432 numbers anymore.


Both. :lol:

Darn, could've made a prank call, but alas...


----------



## nchen7

But but but.....SALOONS??? LOL!!!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hey, I looked up the number, you would reach somebodies cell phone in the Linda area, about 30 minutes from here, it IS a working number! :ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Both. :lol:
> 
> Darn, could've made a prank call, but alas...


Weeeellll, 30 years ago it was probably to fix a water line, or to get catling's out of the insulation and bring them in. Or to drag the dogs out when the boys fought :chin: I swear it had nothing bad involved :angel:

And today, I was looking for the feral beast...


----------



## Emzi00

Hmmm....... Nah, I can just call Little Caesar's, ask for Domino' s number.... and then order diet water. :shades:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

nchen7 said:


> But but but.....SALOONS??? LOL!!!!!


They still call the bars saloons, inns, pubs and taverns, and well, bars :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

well I am just glad you didn't have to go under the house to hide from the police, or to confuse the aliens, or ?? something else really weird.


----------



## Emzi00

So, nothing....... illegal... was going on under there?  That'd be a bummer, perfect place for illegal stuff. :lol: Right, not. Terrible place for it.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> So, nothing....... illegal... was going on under there?  That'd be a bummer, perfect place for illegal stuff. :lol: Right, not. Terrible place for it.


SSSSHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! Gosh, blow it why don't you! :lol: Nope, nothing illegal either time :shades:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> well I am just glad you didn't have to go under the house to hide from the police, or to confuse the aliens, or ?? something else really weird.


:lol: Interesting that both of you would jump to illegalities :ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Hmmm....... Nah, I can just call Little Caesar's, ask for Domino' s number.... and then order diet water. :shades:


How absolutely rotten of you.... I like the idea :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

:slapfloor: Oh gosh Lacie, you must've been a crazy kid. I'm sorry for your parents. :shades:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :lol: Interesting that both of you would jump to illegalities :ROFL:


With the stories you've told, it's pretty reasonable. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> :slapfloor: Oh gosh Lacie, you must've been a crazy kid. I'm sorry for your parents. :shades:


There were times.... :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> How absolutely rotten of you.... I like the idea :lol:


Terribly rotten, huh? :lol: I've picked up a few things over the years...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> With the stories you've told, it's pretty reasonable. :lol:


I contemplated telling a story, then decided against it


----------



## NubianFan

speaking of,.... my daughter was cornered and accosted by the FILTHIEST man on the planet at the dollar store the other day. He was covered in dirt that had been there a while. He asked her about her necklace and it totally freaked her out. I called her to me and walked a little way off in an aisle. HE looked like they'd been living under the crawl space of an abandoned house. With the neighborhood stray dogs. He had another younger man with him and a little girl. They were all filthy. I felt sorry for the little girl.


----------



## Emzi00

But...but....but..... I want a bedtime story...... that'd have been perfect... *sniffle*


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That's awful. I feel sorry for the girl, whether or not it may have been her dad. May very well have been living in an abandoned place. 
Glad you saw that! Creepy people...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's really creepy Leslie! :/


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Cowboy made some new friends :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

It is a small town and everyone there seemed to know the family, so I think it was legitimately his family. Probably his son and granddaughter but geesh they were filthy. My daughter said her life flashed before her eyes he scared her so bad, but he really was just asking her about her necklace. He couldn't talk plain and she could understand him, I couldn't she was polite and answered him but I rescued her because I could tell she was very uncomfortable. Chances are he didn't realize he was being scary but just doesn't understand social conventions. But it was un nerving just the same.


----------



## NubianFan

And Emma I tried to write you a bedtime story but my dumb computer ate it....


----------



## NubianFan

Taylor had never been to a sale before, she was amazed at the sights and sounds around her, and all the people, and animals, milling, milling, endlessly milling. She could smell corn dogs, and candied apples, popcorn, and lemonade. She could smell pit bbq and polish sausage. Her stomach rumbled, but she ignored it. She was both hungry and queasy all at the same time. Her first PONY!! She couldn't believe it. Grandpa had told her IF there was a gentle broke pony and IF it was a reasonable price she could get one of her very own. Oh sure, grandpa had horses she could ride, big slow plodding plow horses, she'd straddle their back. Legs sticking nearly straight out their barrels were so wide and hang on to the harness while they slow plodded back to the barn at the end of a plow day. Ugh! How she longs for a horse that would actually move, trot, prance, canter gallop, FLY!!!! 
Today maybe that would finally happen, maybe there would be a welsh or quarter pony or even a small arab she could ride!!! 
It couldn't be too big, a large pony or a small horse. Something that would fit her at 11 years old and 4'9" Surely there had to be one that was just right in all these people and animals right? Surely?


----------



## NubianFan

There Emma Chapter one.


----------



## Emzi00

Cliffhanger? Really? :tears:


----------



## NubianFan

LOOKOUT someone yelled! WHOOSH!!!! A large dark furry blur and a gush of wind swept past Taylor. Then just steps behind it a tall thin dishwater blond boy in wire rimmed glasses and a cowboy hat ran by Taylor. LOOKOUT he yelled in vain, trying to warn the milling crowd of the blurry dark menace sweeping through it. LOOSE HORSE!!!!!. Finally Taylor realized what was happening, a dark chestnut pony was loose and swirling around the sale yard like some kind of happy tornado, knocking over a table at a lemonade stand. Stepping on an old lady's straw hat that had blown off, bucking and snorting at a booth full of pinwheels, shrieking out whinnies to the other horses, in the pens, and basically causing 9 kinds of ruckus...... of course, Taylor was in love. she'd never seen a horse move so daintily around obstacle all the while prancing and filled with such fire and joy. This was certainly no plow horse.


----------



## NubianFan

Chapter two


----------



## Emzi00

I like where this is going.... :greengrin:


----------



## NubianFan

MITCHELL a booming voice rang out. CATCH THAT DADGUM MARE!!!! Taylor saw a large man stride across the sale yard calling to the boy. I'm sorry Dude, Mitchell yelled back. She is just so sneaky and smart she got loose again. Taylor's Grandpa and some of the other men offered to help. After clearing out some of the crowd and opening a gate to a big pen, the men managed to herd the mare into the pen. Once she made several laps around the inside, Taylor's grandpa and Mitchell managed to get her in one corner stopped and calm and grab her halter. Mitchell thanked her grandfather. The man named Dude walked over to the boy and the mare. Her grandpa joined her and said "Taylor, that pony is a menace, that is exactly what we ARE NOT looking for" Taylor's heart sank.


----------



## Emzi00

Aw..... :blue:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh, well Leslie already started, I was going to tell you part one of the $12 dollar story


----------



## NubianFan

"But Grandpa, she is beautiful!" And indeed she was dark liver chestnut with a lighter mane and tail, not flaxen but almost golden. Her mane and tail were full, long and flowing, her face was sculptured and dainty. She was stout and thick, but not bulky or course. She was elegant yet obviously powerful. Taylor wasn't sure what breed she was, she'd never seen anything like her. "She is beautiful", her Grandpa admitted, "but I think she is loco". "Not really", said the boy Mitchell. "She is mostly just too clever for her own good." She really isn't bad, just ornery. Which is why her name is Mischief. What is she? Taylor asked. "She is a Morab," the boy replied, "half morgan, half arab. She is unregistered because her dam was a grade arab. Her sire is a registered morgan. She is broke to ride and drive, but she is a bit of a handful to drive I admit." She is for sale today. "Yes, said Taylor's grandpa, I'd just imagine she is"


----------



## NubianFan

okay I think you will have to stay tuned for the rest. I think that is the end of my creativity tonight.


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Oh, well Leslie already started, I was going to tell you part one of the $12 dollar story


:tears: :mecry: :tear: Look at yourself, making a little girl all sad and stuff..... minor breakdown.....


----------



## Emzi00

:applaud: Love the story Leslie.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> :tears: :mecry: :tear: Look at yourself, making a little girl all sad and stuff..... minor breakdown.....


:lol: I know right? And it involved crazy antics too, darn, oh well


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh I like these stories too Leslie!!  and I love Morabs!  my second favorite next to Morgans!


----------



## NubianFan

*takes a bow* at your service.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Good story, Leslie :thumbup:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :lol: I know right? And it involved crazy antics too, darn, oh well


But.... :tears: Please....? I'd love you forever...... unless you decide you like Colquitts, then you're dead to me....


----------



## NubianFan

Trust me, fantasy is much better than reality right now.


----------



## NubianFan

Colquitts...... is that anything like Cold Cuts? I like Cold Cuts....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Colquitts...... is that anything like Cold Cuts? I like Cold Cuts....


:lol: :ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> But.... :tears: Please....? I'd love you forever...... unless you decide you like Colquitts, then you're dead to me....


:slapfloor: :ROFL: Okay, maybe I'll tell you... :chin: Just a quick question though? I'm curious to what you think the tale of $12 is about? :chin:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Bed time for me.. Ttyl  night


----------



## Emzi00

No, not really. Though I would be much happier if those animals were turned into cold cuts....


----------



## NubianFan

NIght Skyla I am not far behind you.


----------



## NubianFan

Ha Ha Emma I know it is a farm of sorts... just not sure of what I am assuming alpines or alpine like creatures but I am not sure.


----------



## NubianFan

$12 cold cuts????


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :slapfloor: :ROFL: Okay, maybe I'll tell you... :chin: Just a quick question though? I'm curious to what you think the tale of $12 is about? :chin:


Well, you're part of it... Such a totally vague question that I can't get it wrong....


----------



## Emzi00

Night Skyla


----------



## NubianFan

Well it was about the time that Lacie was eating $12 cold cuts under the house, in the crawl space with her husband, while hiding from the kids and lighting fireworks.... smoke bombs to be exact.... which is one way to keep varmits out from under your house.


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> Ha Ha Emma I know it is a farm of sorts... just not sure of what I am assuming alpines or alpine like creatures but I am not sure.


Imagine a goblin and a vampire made a baby, then that baby had a baby with a werewolf. That's pretty close to what they are. Linda should stick to her Toggs, those other beasts are ruining bloodlines....


----------



## NubianFan

A goblin and a vampire, check, yep got it so then the resulting offspring a gobpire has a baby with a werewolf, so that means that baby would be a weregobpire and should look almost EXACTLY like Justin Bieber????


----------



## Emzi00

Worse than Bieber. Worse than Miley Cyrus.


----------



## NubianFan

a Bieber /Cyrus cross?


----------



## Emzi00

No, worse yet... :chin:


----------



## NubianFan

Ok that is kind of unimaginable.... what are the supposed to be to begin with.


----------



## Emzi00

They are *supposed* to be Alpines....


----------



## NubianFan

Ok I just googled and found some of them I am pretty sure


----------



## NubianFan

Here this is one right?


----------



## Emzi00

:slapfloor: Yeah, that's Andretti..... :ROFL:


----------



## NubianFan

Welp I better go to bed.... Night everyone, don't let the weregobpire's bite


----------



## Emzi00

Night Leslie :lol: Have a good night.


----------



## Emzi00

I think I might have thoroughly offended some people today... :lol: I didn't even say anything offensive, just made a good point.....


----------



## nchen7

what happened Emma? and btw - I offend ppl all the time. I don't have a way with words... lol


----------



## Emzi00

Someone on fb, it was about a teat on a buck... parts of the conversation were very funny. :greengrin: But I guess it's not cool for me to take pictures of my buck's balls to show them where the teat is supposed to be located. :lol: Some of those people got a little PO'd.... :lol:


----------



## nchen7

but why? ppl get so sensitive....


----------



## Emzi00

Apparently pointing out that buck is proper and not billy is wrong, that started it. :lol: The buck has a really bad cluster teat, someone said it looked like something else (suggesting it's a hermie), I pointed out that's where a teat on a buck is located. They got their panties in a knot because I had a valid point. Oh well, it was fun.


----------



## nchen7

stick to your guns girl! 

I'm sleepy today and making pasta for dinner. yumm


----------



## NubianFan

I made spaghetti for lunch myself. With a a hearty meat and mushroom sauce... yuuuummmm


----------



## goathiker

What's your Facebook page Emma? I want to go read it.


----------



## Emzi00

It was on the Goat Health and Care group, some of the posts got deleted though Jill..


----------



## goathiker

Aw too bad, oh well. I should be working anyway...


----------



## fishin816

Do you guys like this doe??????












she got VEEE on LA last year, and only needs one more ADGA leg to be a CH!!!!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

AND SHE IS FOR SALE!!!!! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Phoenix Rising farm doe, am I right? Nice doe, how much?


----------



## fishin816

COgoatLover25 said:


> Phoenix Rising farm doe, am I right? Nice doe, how much?


How do you know all this?!?!? Lol! But yeah&#8230; 8ehhhhhhundrèd&#8230;

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

I still don't know if i am getting her, but I know for sure I am getting the Dorcas kid!!! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Let's just say I spend a sizable amount of time looking at their goats on the weekend LOL . 
Pic of Dorcas please


----------



## fishin816

she got EEEE in 2011, VEEV in 2012, and VEVV last year! I really like her udder!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ThreeHavens

I have Dorcas bloodlines, very nice. 

To be honest, that doe who is for sale is lovely, but I think that price tag seems a bit steep for her. Just IMO and no disrespect meant whatsoever.


----------



## Emzi00

Cade, I think you may be interested to hear that I found a Nigerian that I kinda like.


----------



## fishin816

WHICH DOE?!?!? THIS IS HISTROY IN THE MAKING!!!!! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Zanzabeez BC At The Rivers End  Saw her Sunday, I was impressed that a Nigerian could look like a dairy animal.


----------



## fishin816

ThreeHavens said:


> I have Dorcas bloodlines, very nice.
> 
> To be honest, that doe who is for sale is lovely, but I think that price tag seems a bit steep for her. Just IMO and no disrespect meant whatsoever.


I thought the price was kinda too large for her as well&#8230;

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

Emzi00 said:


> Zanzabeez BC At The Rivers End  Saw her Sunday, I was impressed that a Nigerian could look like a dairy animal.


Is she that cou blancish looking doe at Zanzabeez?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Broken cou clair.


----------



## fishin816

Yep she is!! She is a pretty doe!!! Do you think THIS is dairy looking?!?!?














Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

Emzi00 said:


> Broken cou clair.


i was close!!!!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

That doe' s way over conditioned, so no, not really. She looks like a tall pygmy.


----------



## fishin816

Emzi00 said:


> That doe' s way over conditioned, so no, not really. She looks like a tall pygmy.


I knew there would be SOMETHING wrong with her&#8230;

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

A dairy animal should never be a 5 on the bcs scale.


----------



## NubianFan

She looks like she has freckles


----------



## fishin816

I have no idea how i am going to make you guys like Nigerians… 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Very nice Cade  I have a Dorcas grandson who is half brother to the doe you were looking at buying  (Cowboy UP) and y'all know I LOVE Summer Bird  hehe!
But I agree with Danielle.. A tad steep in price if I am remembering the right price for the right doe..


----------



## NubianFan

LOL I actually like her fairly well, I just think she looks like she has freckles.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

fishin816 said:


> I have no idea how i am going to make you guys like Nigerians&#8230;
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Everyone like something different  can't make someone like something they don't


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Everyone like something different  can't make someone like something they don't


I should just give up then&#8230; lol! Skyla, did you know Phoenix Rising was having a hige herd reduction?!?! Keeping all Summer Bird descendandts!!! AHHHH!!!!!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

fishin816 said:


> I should just give up then&#8230; lol! Skyla, did you know Phoenix Rising was having a hige herd reduction?!?! Keeping all Summer Bird descendandts!!! AHHHH!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Yep.. Selling everything but her Birdy daughters and Candy daughter/s and I think she *may* have kept all three of Birdy's kids this year... I haven't talked to her too much...


----------



## Emzi00

fishin816 said:


> I have no idea how i am going to make you guys like Nigerians&#8230;
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Give us 20 years, our opinion may or may not change by then..... but probably not....


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Yep.. Selling everything but her Birdy daughters and Candy daughter/s and I think she *may* have kept all three of Birdy's kids this year... I haven't talked to her too much...


I hope she decides (did I spell that right? Lol) to sell Birdy's kids from this year&#8230; look who their sire is!!!!!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

fishin816 said:


> I hope she decides (did I spell that right? Lol) to sell Birdy's kids from this year&#8230; look who their sire is!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Even if she does, they were all reserved  
And I think the only way she would is if she sold out completely lol!
As it is, I don't think she is breeding anything this fall..


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Even if she does, they were all reserved
> And I think the only way she would is if she sold out completely lol!
> As it is, I don't think she is breeding anything this fall..


They didn't keep any bucks did they? So that would mean they are done&#8230; *sniffles* hopefully not&#8230;

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

She had them all for sale that I saw.. I'm sure she will get more.. I think she just needed a break


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

As far as I know she's going to nationals too


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> Zanzabeez BC At The Rivers End  Saw her Sunday, I was impressed that a Nigerian could look like a dairy animal.


OMG :lol:


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> As far as I know she's going to nationals too


I know, we messaged her about the Dorcas kid  that's where we are picking her up!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Cool  who is she out of again? WarPaint right? I had a son out if him.. Some of the best kids I had this year were out of him


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Cade, just curious, but how much have you and your parents spent on goats in the past 6 months? :chin:


----------



## Emzi00

$1,000,000,000


----------



## fishin816

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Cade, just curious, but how much have you and your parents spent on goats in the past 6 months? :chin:


Lol&#8230; well I spend half on every goat&#8230; they pay the other half&#8230; this is the last kid I am getting of the year (and hopefully for good!!)

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

Emzi00 said:


> $1,000,000,000


Not quite that much&#8230; maybe a couple thousand off!!! :ROFL: !!!! I have no idea&#8230;

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

I don't think anyone has spent a billion dollars on goats in a six month time frame.... :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, I can tell you what I've spent buying goats in the past 6 months! $0.00 absolutely nothing :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

I've probably spent $100 on food for them in the past six months, not bad... :chin:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I've spent too much on goats in the past 12 months lol


----------



## fishin816

Emzi00 said:


> I've probably spent $100 on food for them in the past six months, not bad... :chin:


Wow&#8230; wow&#8230; impressive&#8230;

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Actually, probably more than that.... :chin: But not too bad....


----------



## NubianFan

I have spent $50 buying goats in the past 6 months, but on food, meds and fencing/supplies it is much much more.


----------



## NubianFan

I bought all those meds for my kidding kit and the only thing I even used was idoine on their umbilical cords and hooves....


----------



## goathiker

Well, now that we're done mutilating Sydney's poor goat. She can have him on Thursday. She's for sure getting a healthy goat though, they even looked at his skin with a magnifying glass.


----------



## NubianFan

Did they use the Burdizzo or however you spell it on him?


----------



## goathiker

No, they gelded him like a horse. All he has is a little empty sack and they stitched it all up to heal.


----------



## NubianFan

That may be better, being mashed sounds painful, I guess it is all somewhat painful but necessary but I always hated having a mashed finger.


----------



## goathiker

He was down and out. The sedative just flat knocked him for a loop. He's not going to be feeling any pain for a while. We did his ear tag while he was down and had the easiest hoof trimming ever.


----------



## NubianFan

That's awesome get all of it taken care of while he is in la la land.


----------



## NubianFan

I just snagged my daughter a Conn Usa 16 M Shooting Stars Tenor Saxophone off ebay for under $230 That is less than I paid for her alto. I imagine it is going to need a bit of work but we have a really good instrument tech here we use so he is most likely getting some business this summer from us.


----------



## Emzi00

My jello isn't setting up.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Awe poor Jello 

That's awesome Leslie!


----------



## goathiker

Nacoma is up and nibbling hay.


----------



## NubianFan

I have been cleaning house and I am soooo sleepy.... I may have to go for a swim to wake myself up


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ive been in the hot tub today :lol: but it wasn't on, more like a cool itty bitty pool you can't swim in :laugh:


----------



## Emzi00

I don't like hot tubs, we used to have one and it had a ton of wasp nests in it.... So now when I see one I get a bit freaked out. I hate getting stung...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Mine gets wasp nests every now and then, but I can't feel stings :shades: So they don't bother me much :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Gosh if those pictures ever upload, I'm going to show you all how Roo is doing! :hair: Stupid cloud drive thing... taking forever!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Here we go


----------



## Emzi00

Yeah,you can't feel stings, you're superhuman. 

Pfft.... none of her sleeping on the table..?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Pfft you've already seen that one


----------



## Emzi00

But that one is better.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I don't know.... I like the first one better :laugh:


----------



## Emzi00

Well, I like her baby pictures best, but I don't think that's an option.. :chin:


----------



## NubianFan

I just like water any way I can get it, I like to drink it, hot baths, hot tub, swimming pool, lake, river, stream, ocean, rain, I like to see it, play in it, hear it falling from a fall, or rushing past over stones, or pounding against the shore, or falling from the sky dripping and dropping on every little thing. You'd think I was a water sign.... but I really am not.


----------



## NubianFan

I Owe you more story don't I Emma.... It probably won't be as much tonight.


----------



## Emzi00

I always appreciate stories...


----------



## COgoatLover25

Want to hear the story i made up Emma? :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> I Owe you more story don't I Emma.... It probably won't be as much tonight.


Oh I liked that story too!!!


----------



## NubianFan

The rest of the day Taylor felt like she was in some kind of plastic bubble, she could see and hear the outside world but it was like it was distorted and distant... She couldn't get Mischief off her mind, she was determined to have that pony, but her grandfather obviously was dead set against her... what was she to do? Now that she'd seen her, no other pony would do, none of them could compare. Her grandpa and her walked around the sale yard looking at the horses and ponies in the pens. There were so many big and tall, short and fat, tiny and delicate, spotted and solid, dark and light, even ugly and beautiful. Her grandfather would point out the ones he liked a welsh cobb gelding who was 13.3 hands and thick and stout and dapple gray. A quarter pony mare who was 14 hands even and bright eyed and curious and bright red sorrel. A pony of the americas who was black as night on his front and white and freckled on his rump and kind of seemed proud. There wasn't a thing wrong with any of them, except they weren't Mischief.


----------



## NubianFan

As the sale started some of the ponies sold high, Grandpa would bid occasionally and then ask her if she wanted that particular pony enough to bid higher and every time she shook her head, she didn't want any of them, except Mischief. Finally Mischief came into the sale ring and a horrible thing happened. A thing Taylor just couldn't understand.


----------



## Emzi00

COgoatLover25 said:


> Want to hear the story i made up Emma? :lol:


Sure.


----------



## NubianFan

No one bid.... Not...one...person... at the very beginning of her first trip around the sale ring, someone yelled out, "That is that menace loose horse from earlier!! and you could hear a murmur go through the crowd. Taylor looked over and saw the man called Dude's face turn beet red and she also saw the boy Mitchell's turn white..... after the auctioneer tried several times, they finally ran her back out of the ring as a NO SALE. Taylor was stunned, she glanced at Mitchell and he hurridly went through the back exit toward the pens, and noticed Dude wasn't far behind. "Grandpa" She said, "Can I go back out to the pens" Her grandpa looked a little surprised but said sure and walked out the exit with her. As they came out the door they heard shouting. And Taylor could see Dude yelling at Mitchell. "If you hadn't let her get loose she would have SOLD" "I'm sorry Dude" Mitchell said "You know how clever she is!"


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ah! Another cliffhanger!!


----------



## NubianFan

Taylor looked at her Grandfather but she was too late the man was already striding toward the other pair. "Here here now, what is all the fuss" her Grandfather said eyeing the man named Dude "No need to blame the boy, I would wager to guess that the mare was your responsibility too". Dude stepped a step back from Mitchell and faced the old man. "Yes", he said, "My responsibility and now my hide when I tell our boss why she didn't sell" Taylor could hold her tongue no longer. "Can we buy her Grandpa Pleasssseeee" Her Grandfather turned around slowly to face her, "Child" he said "The mare is hard to manage for a teenage boy and a grown man, a no sale at an auction, a spunky and spirited troublemaker, WHY on earth would you want such a pony???!!!!


----------



## NubianFan

Taylor choked on words and emotion, so many things she wanted to say, but how and would Grandpa even understand? She wanted to say she wanted her BECAUSE she was a spunky and spirited troublemaker, because she was beautiful and smart and dainty and happy and perfect.... Because the world existed for her and she didn't exist for the world. But all she could get out was "err uh..... " Then Mitchell interrupted. "Thank you, sir for standing up for me, but really Dude did tell me to watch her and she really isn't bad, she is just so smart and clever. She can work out latches and untie ropes, she just figures everything out. But you can ride her all day long and she'll never put a foot wrong. Oh she loves to run, but she will walk if that is what you ask her and she will look at everything in her path, and she may dance around something and snort but she will still go around it, it is more a game to her than any real fear, she is actually very brave. she is a good little mare and if I wasn't so tall I'd buy her myself but she barely shaves 14 hands and I am already 6 foot tall at 15, I look ridiculous on her. I think honestly she'd make your grand daughter a good pony, and I don't just say that because I want her to sell, I say that because it is true. And if I am totally honest, I'd rather see her go to a nice little girl than someone hateful or harsh, because she is a sensitive little mare and does better with a light hand."


----------



## NubianFan

Taylor looked back and forth from the faces of the boy and her grandfather and the other man. Dude looked somewhat surprised, Mitchell looked like he was hopeful and her grandfather looked thoughtful. Finally her grandfather spoke, "I will tell you what, since my grand daughter is so taken with this mare, I will consider her, give me your bosses phone number and farm address and I will call him. If he agrees to let us come by and try the mare out I may consider her" Mitchell's face broke into a broad smile and Dude said "Yessir as he hurriedly found a business card and handed it to her grandfather and shook her grandfather's hand" Her grandfather however looked sort of conflicted. I will be in contact, you can let your boss know. 
Taylor wondered what exactly her grandfather really meant by "I will consider her"


----------



## sassykat6181

Terrible car crash in front of our house tonight. 3 teenagers driving too fast and not wearing seatbelts. They were all ejected as the car crumbled through our neighbors yards.

For those of you with children, hug them tight tonight and stress the importance of safe driving and always wearing a seatbelt.

God bless those families being visited by the police tonight.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh this is getting good!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

sassykat6181 said:


> Terrible car crash in front of our house tonight. 3 teenagers driving too fast and not wearing seatbelts. They were all ejected as the car crumbled through our neighbors yards.
> 
> For those of you with children, hug them tight tonight and stress the importance of safe driving and always wearing a seatbelt.
> 
> God bless those families being visited by the police tonight.


Oh my gosh!! Are they ok?? How horrible..


----------



## sassykat6181

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Oh my gosh!! Are they ok?? How horrible..


 No, none of them survived :mecry:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

sassykat6181 said:


> No, none of them survived :mecry:


Oh my goodness...  
Their family's are in my thoughts and prayers...


----------



## Emzi00

That's terrible. How badly were they injured? I'll be praying for them and their families.Crashes are never good. We recently had a kid at our school get in an accident and died, it's sad all the way around.


----------



## sassykat6181

Very badly injured. one was d.o.a. and the other two died shortly after the police arrived. we live on a steep hill and its easy to go over 100mph going down if you want to. they sped up to pass a car and just kept going. there's a small bend in the road that curves around our house. they didn't make the bend.


----------



## NubianFan

That's terrible... in light of that news I will stop the story tonight and continue the rest on another night.


----------



## Emzi00

It's all very sad, but at least they didn't suffer long. I hope their families will be able to deal with it.


----------



## sassykat6181

My children are small, 4 & 6. I don't think I could ever get over losing them. My heart truly breaks for their families tonight


----------



## NubianFan

Well good night everyone!


----------



## Emzi00

Some decent, almost half way terrible pictures of Bear. He's four months now.


----------



## Emzi00

*tumbleweed*



Any who, Lacie, on a scale of 1-10, how good would you say you are at making wedding cakes?


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hey Emma How do you set up a doe?


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh: Really? Serious? Okay......

Front legs go straight under her shoulder, should be able to draw a straight line from withers to her foot. For her rear legs her toe should be about half way between hips and pins, should be able to draw a line straight from pins to hock straight down to the ground. Hold her head up high, run your fingers down her spine, and she should look pretty good.


----------



## COgoatLover25

:lol: So is this "ok"? :ROFL:


----------



## Chadwick

Ooooooooo, spotty!


----------



## Chadwick

The spot in her side belly looks like arther the mouse!


----------



## Emzi00

Foot needs to go back a touch.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Ok, so other than that I did ok ?


----------



## Emzi00

Yeah, but next time move your hand.


----------



## COgoatLover25

I tried but she always moved her feet when I did that . I'll just have to practice with her some more  Now, what do you think of my first shaving job? :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Chadwick said:


> The spot in her side belly looks like arther the mouse!


I agree except Auther is an Aardvark.


----------



## Emzi00

COgoatLover25 said:


> I tried but she always moved her feet when I did that . I'll just have to practice with her some more  Now, what do you think of my first shaving job? :lol:


You forgot her tail......


----------



## Chadwick

Looking for Pat's_perfect_boer_goat's anybody know them or the correct way to PM them, that name isn't working????


----------



## goathiker

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Jill beat me to it lol!

But he hasn't been on in a while.. He pops in here and there..


----------



## Chadwick

That worked! I was trying not to be a pest Jill !!


----------



## goathiker

No problem.


----------



## Emzi00

So my dad comes up to me and says, "Emma, the day you start lookin' at boys the way you look at them goats I'm going to be real worried." :lol: The best part is that I was on craigslist and really was not impressed with what I saw....... :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL!! That's way too funny!! :lol: :slapfloor:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> You forgot her tail......


That's all you can see????? :lol: This is going to sound possibly more stupid than the last question  How do you do the tail? :lol:


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Emzi00 said:


> So my dad comes up to me and says, "Emma, the day you start lookin' at boys the way you look at them goats I'm going to be real worried." :lol: The best part is that I was on craigslist and really was not impressed with what I saw....... :lol:


Haha well that is not as bad as what my mom said!..

(Me) mom I might just be a farmer when I grow up

(Mom) I honestly don't think you know what it takes to be a farmer:l

She thinks I think it's all fun and easy!!! That was real encouraging!!!

Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## Frosty

Wow did anyone get the rain we got last night. My babbling brook is now a raging river. We needed rain bad but that was a bit much to fast. Hope everyone is doing great been busy so haven't been able to post much. Clipping both girls again for Saturday show. Their hair grows so fast.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

We did! It was crazy!! Of corse it came at milking time! :lol: my girls were NOT happy!! We now have a pond in the goat pen  
I'll try and find you and say hi Saturday Barbra  we are dropping a goat off we sold so will hang out for an hour or so before we have to leave.


----------



## Emzi00

Psst... Leslie..... look at the second buckling.....
http://www.naturespets.com/laytonhollow/forsale.html


----------



## NubianFan

I see him I see some things I really like and some things I really don't. I like his cute breed character face and his length of body. I don't like his knobbly knee on the near leg, it may just be the way he is standing but it looks too large. And I know color shouldn't matter, but I have to look at them, and I hate his coloring. (sorry to anyone who has one this color or just loves this color) but that washed out coloration is unattractive to me. He has a lot of really good confirmation traits too though. I love his neck and how it blends to his shoulders and I love his chest, I guess it is what y'all call brisket. He looks steep rumped to me but again could be how he is standing.


----------



## NubianFan

Overall I like my boos better, not that I am biased or anything...


----------



## Emzi00

You're catching on to the whole conformation thing... :chin: How about the color on the first guy? I actually like him better...


----------



## NubianFan

I like his coloration better. And I think I like his build better if I could see him stood up a little better.... I am going to post a link of a ladies website, I like her animals, I am not saying they are all conformationally perfect but I like the type she breeds over all, big bodied and pretty with lots of capacity. It hasn't been updated in a while so I don't know if she is even still breeding goats but I sure hope she is and it will give you an idea of my style preference. 
http://www.agesagoacresnubians.com/


----------



## NubianFan

One thing I have found about Nubians, is they tend to be hard to find without a somewhat steep rump. So I look for the flattest I can find with the other traits I like. It seems even more so when they are big capacity they have a tendancy towards a steeper rump. I have been told that Dru and Daff both have too steep of a rump but Dru kidded so fast I couldn't even get there in time to catch them. So I don't know.


----------



## NubianFan

Anyway look them over if you have time and tell me your thoughts later, I have to go back to house cleaning horror.


----------



## Emzi00

Yeah, Nubians don't tend to have as flat a rump as swiss breeds. Nigerians have the same problem.


----------



## ThreeHavens

I think it's because Nubians and Nigerians both started as dual purposed. My Max and Valentino (bucks) have pretty good rumps. So does my Patti. But I also have some chubbers. :laugh: Not technically a dairy trait, but the girls I have with round rumps are my easy keepers and they still produce really well.


----------



## COgoatLover25

I see Emma is avoiding my question back there :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Well, I got lightly scolded by Lacie's daughter for how I did the tail, so..... I'll leave that to Lacie, she's better at explaining stuff anyways.


----------



## COgoatLover25

I'll just google it! :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

But really, I'm going to have to text her a picture of a tail for approval before I leave for the show tomorrow...... :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

What if she disapproves? :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Then I have to touch her up.... :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Rar!


----------



## COgoatLover25

So , Lacie how do I do the tail? :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :stars:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

When you clip the body, use the same length clip on the tail. Hold the end of the tail with your thumb on top of the tail. The tip of the tail should end somewhere around the first knuckle of your thumb. Where the end of you thumb is, thats when your going to stop shaving the tail.
Then hold the tail at the point where you stopped shaving, and let the fan of the "paintbrush" sit naturally. Then you're going to block it off. Clip it straight, so all the end hairs are the same length.

For some, the end may need to be longer than the length of your thumb to the first knuckle, so clip it longer, take a look, and take more off if needed.


----------



## Emzi00

I told you that she's better at explaining stuff.


----------



## COgoatLover25

You were right lol, I just practically shaved my goat's whole tail off :lol:
And NO! I'm not posting a picture! :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

When I have money, I should have Lacie come show me how to clip a goat to her standards. :chin: :lol: Because I am not good at it.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

With time young grasshopper! Patience 

You've done a thousand times better than my son :eyeroll: :ROFL:

Anywho... 8 hours later I have two new boars :stars:


----------



## NubianFan

So what'd ya think Emma?


----------



## Emzi00

Patience.... 

A rock could do a better job than your son.  I'm sure he has things he's good at, this just isn't one of them. :lol:

Pretty ones or tasty ones? (As in like showy boars or meaty-type boars)


----------



## Emzi00

They weren't anything I'd want a buck from, but otherwise they looked nice. Some were better than others, but they were fairly consistent in type.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh my gosh, I could have done better with the clippers attached to a ten foot pole! :GAAH: it's finally growing out and her skin is tanning up so you don't notice it like a sore, festering thumb...

One is a pretty meaty guy for the regular feeder pig style, and the other is a massive guy, he's from Ottenwalter show pigs, he has huge butt and shoulders just as wide, so level on top too. I'll be using him in about 2 months. He's awesome :greengrin:


----------



## Emzi00

:ROFL: Poor thing.... that was the one you liked least, right? :lol: 

Sounds cool, and tasty........ :yum:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah I didnt like it that much, but still, it was just downright embarrassing! 

I'll have to take pictures of them  the one from ottenwalter is a greedy sucker though, he never stops eating :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

You know, I'm kinda disappointed in you... _your kid_ did that. :lol:

Yes. :shades:


----------



## NubianFan

Yeah I would be happy with her goats though, and her farm... She isn't THAT far from me, if she is still into goats I may just have to pay a visit one of these days.


----------



## Emzi00

She was having kids this year, so I'm sure she's still into goats.


----------



## NubianFan

Oh has it been updated? I really didn't have a chance to look at it this moring, last time I looked it hadn't been updated, yay well that is good news.


----------



## Emzi00

It said something about 2014 kidding, so at least partially updated.

Kristi needs her website updated... :chin:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Back kills.. Cramps..  time for some tea


----------



## ThreeHavens

What kind of tea do you like, Skyla?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emma... psst!.... I get to see Seneca babies day after tomorrow :greengrin:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ThreeHavens said:


> What kind of tea do you like, Skyla?


Mint teas are my favorite


----------



## NubianFan

Thatta girl!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Thatta girl!!!


Who??


----------



## NubianFan

You for liking mint tea!!


----------



## NubianFan

Sorry said that and went and vacuumed the living room. I am taking another break because I am dripping with sweat.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh!  lol! 
Me loves mint tea!  with lots of sugar


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hmm.. So, wondering.. If I were to get something like this.. And put my hay feeder under it.. So I can feed outside in the rain ect.. 
I'm thinking it could just be an invitation for parasites.. If it rained enough, it would still be wet.... And then take longer to dry due to not getting a whole lot of sun.. Any one have thoughts on it?


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Emma... psst!.... I get to see Seneca babies day after tomorrow :greengrin:


Mhmm... don't rub it in......


----------



## Emzi00

Well, I was supposed to put a goat on the critique thread, but had to go get hay and now I have a migraine so I need to go lay down... if someone else wants to put a buck up, go ahead. I don't know when I'll get to it.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Coolieo! I'll go put Peep up!


----------



## NubianFan

I don't see what that shelter would hurt, only thing I would see is it probably wouldn't be terribly durable.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I just don't want to have to worry about worms or anything..

Yah.. I would take the sides off in the winter and keep the snow off it..


----------



## NubianFan

I feel like I have been run over by a tow truck and caught with the hook.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hope you feel better Emma :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Awe  you feel better too Leslie :hug:


----------



## NubianFan

I am just tired and sore from cleaning... I will feel better in the morning... I have to take dad to one of his radiation appts tomorrow so I guess I will get a break from cleaning anyway.


----------



## Emzi00

Skyla, I just realized who you got Peep from.... did not make the connection before. :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Skyla, I just realized who you got Peep from.... did not make the connection before. :lol:


You know her??


----------



## Emzi00

Yeah, kinda. Her Alpines are nice.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

They are  I have to to say I really love Diva  my favorite of them  of corse I like her Munchies more though  hehe! 
She's pretty cool though


----------



## fishin816

Getting prepared for the show! I think we have everything we need loaded up! I THINK! Right now I am just enjoying some cinnamon toast with hersheys spreads… ummm!!!! Then to load the goats up and away GO! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Good luck Cade! 
I have all day to pack, but someone ate my breakfast. :blue: Real downer, suppose I'll just have coffee and stay short.  I'm excited to see some friends down at the show, even if I forgot their names 2 seconds after they told me it.......I feel kinda bad about that....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Good luck Cade!! Have fun! 

You have a show too Emma? Good luck!  

Y'all are up, ate breakfast, getting ready to leave... I'm still in bed :lol:

I'll be going to a show to visit tomorrow


----------



## fishin816

Good luck to you too Emma  

I hope my buck Bandit gets another leg to PGCH! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Yep, just a 4h one though. Thanks!  
I'd hardly count fruit snacks and coffee as breakfast..... :lol: I'm only up because I couldn't sleep, otherwise I'd still be in bed.


----------



## nchen7

we've been getting up with the sun. it's nice, but annoying when I'm sleepy by 8:30, and want to go to bed at 9....lol. you know you're old when.....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Yep, just a 4h one though. Thanks!
> I'd hardly count fruit snacks and coffee as breakfast..... :lol: I'm only up because I couldn't sleep, otherwise I'd still be in bed.


Fun! 

LOL!
When do you have to be there?? Is the show tomorrow?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nchen7 said:


> we've been getting up with the sun. it's nice, but annoying when I'm sleepy by 8:30, and want to go to bed at 9....lol. you know you're old when.....


Oh that's no fun Ni!! 

Well.. I should get up and feed the critters.. They are probably screaming at me lol


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Fun!
> 
> LOL!
> When do you have to be there?? Is the show tomorrow?


Check in tonight starts at 6, then showing bright and early tomorrow.... that's the only thing I don't like about showmanship. I hope I'll be more than half awake for that class.... :lol:


----------



## ThreeHavens

I wish I could watch you guys showing!


----------



## Emzi00

Wonder if we have a video camera... :chin: Or a couple hundred to fly you out to watch..... :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Check in tonight starts at 6, then showing bright and early tomorrow.... that's the only thing I don't like about showmanship. I hope I'll be more than half awake for that class.... :lol:


Lol! I know the feeling  at least you get there the night before so you don't have to get up early to drive there lol

When I had my 4-H show a few years ago.. We didn't start till like 1pm! It was kinda nice lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Wonder if we have a video camera... :chin: Or a couple hundred to fly you out to watch..... :lol:


:laugh:


----------



## Emzi00

Yeah, silver lining..
It's the state 4h show, so it goes all day. The county ones don't usually go as long. But I think I can leave after my last class, so I can sleep all the way home. :greengrin:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

We don't have any state fairs here...
And we have to stay for the WHOLE fair!!  just to show ONE day  I hate that part thus the reason I stopped 4-H fairs lol


----------



## Emzi00

That's how our fair is too. Not terribly fond of it, but I like kicking butt so it's worth it.  4h is fun too, you get to meet people, talk, learn, all that good stuff......make money........


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah.. The money is always nice LOL! As is kicking butt  but, a week long fair stay in a tent.. Is not worth it to me! :ROFL:

I hate that people go touch all the other goats then want to pet mine! Nope!! LOL!! I make EVERYONE use hand sanitizer ROFL! I'm wacked, I know!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Looks like I'm not gonna vist that show tomorrow.. Kinda a bummer lol! I was liking forward to visiting.. But not getting up early! 
We are meeting the lady buying Puffy tonight instead..


----------



## margaret

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> That's a bummer  hopefully you can get her back


It looks like we're going to pick her up tomorrow!!! :fireworks:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Whoo!! 

In NY.. Just dropped Puffy off.. Won't be home for another 3hrs -_-


----------



## Emzi00

I'm in Lansing.... in a hotel..... half asleep.....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

13 hours from now guess what I'll be doing? :greengrin:


----------



## NubianFan

Looking at Seneca kids


----------



## NubianFan

13 hours from now guess what I'll be doing?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I was gonna say playing with the siblings of a 30+ year old goat, but Seneca babies works too :lol: 

Hmm... :shrug:


----------



## NubianFan

Cleaning house


----------



## NubianFan

But But But guess what I am picking up a new animal for our farm tomorrow and it is colored very similar to Daff, you know how partial I am to contrasty colorations. Anyone want to guess what species this animal is and what sex?????


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, that is most decidedly not as fun. ... :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Nubian buck? Or a dog... onder:


----------



## NubianFan

you are getting warm


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Warm... for the goat or the dog?


----------



## NubianFan

Another hint the animal is for "our" farm but not for me personally. I just approve of the coloration.


----------



## NubianFan

Each one of your guesses has something warm about it but neither are completely right....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So its partly a dog, and partly male and partly a nubian? :lol: 

I give up


----------



## NubianFan

No it is a male dog, but what kind of doggie is it... LOL I know I am being onery


----------



## NubianFan

Although, it does have really long ears so I guess you could say it was a nubian dog....:scratch:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You know, I could never return something here if I wanted to. Scotty never could write, he mumbles just as much in writing as he does when he talks :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hound doggie?


----------



## NubianFan

Maybe he does that on purpose so you can't return anything.


----------



## NubianFan

I am picking up a miniature dachshund for my mother, he is male, black and tan and 1 year old.... awwwww so sweet.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

No, I've known him since he was in diapers, him and my oldest daughter are the same age. He used to chase after her something fierce, she hated him though. I kinda wished she would have liked him though, or at least a boy like him. :lol: Oh well 
But yeah, he can't write... he can barely read.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> I am picking up a miniature dachshund for my mother, he is male, black and tan and 1 year old.... awwwww so sweet.


Not a puppy?  Ah, I'm sure he's real cute anyway


----------



## NubianFan

No this guy is having to move and having to re-home two, 1 year old dachshunds I wish we could take both but we really just can't.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That's always sad when people have to move and can't take their animals with them.


----------



## fishin816

BANDIT WON HIS SECOND LEG TO NDGA! There is a chance to finish him tomorrow!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

Yay! Cade congrats!!


----------



## fishin816

We are also going to have him evaluated tomorrow! I also got first place showmaship! It was because I was the only one that knew what a medial suspensory ligament was… and knowing pretty much all the parts of the goat… 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Congrats Cade! We have thought you well, other young grasshopper.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Congrats Cade!!


----------



## sassykat6181

Congrats Cade & Bandit!

Going to the NE Boer Bash today. So excited to bid on and hopefully win some great Boer does to start my herd!!!!!!


----------



## ksalvagno

Congratulations Cade!


----------



## fishin816

Today we are having him evaluated by the judge!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno

Good luck Cade!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's cool Cade


----------



## nchen7

Skyla, your avatar is so cute! is that your sister's new Nubian?


----------



## Emzi00

Awesome weekend, goat show and ice cream. :yum: Billie got 2nd, then got 3rd in showmanship.  Actually, we did pretty well, I placed over one of the bigger breeders with Billie. 
The judges were kinda...... not up to par.... some were better than others, but mine was so extremely vague and didn't really know what she was doing.... I could've done better judging....


----------



## fishin816

Zero got her first GCH leg to NDGA! Two more in milk!!!! She also took one first and one second. Miss Priss, my homebred for got a first and second, and then a RGCH! So excited! We had Bandit appraised this morning, and he did very well getting "Good Plus" 78. They said that score should change as he gets older and fills out. Then when we did dam/daughter, I helped show another doe, and one of the judges pointed down to the end and said my pair of buckskins is my first today. Well there were two buckskins standing next to mine… ahh… BUT MINE WERE THE WINNERS!!!!! So two GCHs, one RGCH, and 1st dam/daughter! And I also got the pleasure of showing one of my all time favorite goats, well, I was in for it. What a nutcase!!! She HATES having her back end touched, so whenever the judges went to feel her udder… lets just say I got bit a few times, and had to straddle her so she didnt run out of the ring! I have had a very good time… now lets just hope Bandit finishes tonight!!!!! 
Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Good job Cade :thumbup: Good luck with Bandit.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emma...


----------



## Emzi00

What....?


----------



## COgoatLover25

Can I ask you another dumb question?


----------



## Emzi00

No, no you can't.  Yeah, of course.


----------



## COgoatLover25

:lol: Should I shave my goats face too or? 
Told you it was dumb :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Yes you should.....


----------



## COgoatLover25

With the same length as the body?


----------



## NubianFan

Hello all. about to exit my cleaning horror for a while and go pick up the new boy. :leap:


----------



## Emzi00

COgoatLover25 said:


> With the same length as the body?


Yeah, sure...


----------



## COgoatLover25

Ok, thanks for answering dumb questions lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sounds like you had a great day Emma and Cade!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

And Ni, yes, that is Gracie


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

I'm trying to decide wether or not to sell my Nigerian Dwarf wether. I don't use him for anything, so he just hangs around and eats hay.

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 4 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## Emzi00

This is how mom's attempt at pictures went....


----------



## COgoatLover25

Cool avatar pic Emma


----------



## Emzi00

Now, the good pictures where I had to walk her through_ how_ to take them..


----------



## Emzi00

Awww, my green nail polish didn't show up in those pictures.... :blue:


----------



## COgoatLover25

:lol:


----------



## Emzi00

It's like bright neon green, can't miss it.... bummer, I never do my nails so I was hoping it'd show.... :tears: :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Don't worry, I zoomed in and saw little green specks :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Good, that makes me feel much better... *sniffle* *snuffle* *sniffle* :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

:lol: I rarely paint my nails, and if I do it doesn't stay on that long


----------



## Emzi00

Same, these didn't hardly last a day before they looked like crap. :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

:lol: Anybody seen the movie "Maleficent" ?


----------



## COgoatLover25

Guess not ... :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oooh, she figured it out on the second pic, really shows her well!  

And OMG! Emperor is a woolly mammoth! Good jeez, he needs a clip. And of course I forgot my phone on the dash when I was looking at him, she's going to send me some pics of him though 
And depending on how Belya freshens next year, I may end up with her too :lol: This was a terribly year for her, so many udder issues going on. 

But, I'm back from my adventure, and cooling off with a chocolate shake :yum:


----------



## Emzi00

You just keep getting more and more of her does.... :lol: But Belya was the one that I really didn't like the face...... 

Dare I ask if I shall see said pictures...?

Whipped cream no questions asked this time?


----------



## Frosty

Skyla did you see the picture I posted. I am still bubbling over.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> You just keep getting more and more of her does.... :lol: But Belya was the one that I really didn't like the face......
> 
> Dare I ask if I shall see said pictures...?
> 
> Whipped cream no questions asked this time?


She's actually really pretty in person, and the other side of her that is never seen in pictures is way more colorful too 
Bird on the other hand is a humongous, beefy, Helga of a doe :ROFL: :slapfloor: Always has been :lol:

Maybe... if I feel so inclined  But seriously, picture Cadillac Jack with 6 times the hair, he's just a baby too! :ROFL: We all forgot how them old lines are, so used to the new fangled things :slapfloor:

I'm taking Babette, Biagia, and Peeps to see him in Sept. Gotta get them all synchronized for when I take them though, I don't want to make a billion trips :lol:

Made it myself :shades: :cake:


----------



## Emzi00

Helga..... :chin: -->Goober. 

Mhmm.... I'll just picture this goat that was dead before I was born....  Hope Peeps takes this time around for you, I really want to see the kids from that, should be spectacular.

:yum: Best out there....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

ME TOO! Going on 7 years with no Peeps baby! :GAAH: Knew I should have kept her last doeling! :hair: Can't win em all though right? 

I have 2.5 gallons of ice cream right now :drool: :yum: Super awesome :greengrin:


----------



## Emzi00

We're kinda out of ice cream.... :blue: I should come over and help you eat it all. :greengrin:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I have vanilla and I have chocolate :yum: You can have the vanilla :shades: The chocolate is all mine! *evil laugh*


----------



## Emzi00

Fine, you can get fat on the chocolate..  Okay, I'm going to check for flights....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Darn right! If I'm going to get fat, it's going to be on the good one :lol:

Hey Emma.... I saw.... *shudders* _him_ today...


----------



## Emzi00

WTH!! I'm not paying $543 to fly to Sacramento!! Sorry, you can have both...

Did you get a good whack or two in while no one was looking?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: Yeah, didn't think the ice cream was worth it to you :lol:

I decided to pass, I didn't want to touch him, his ugly might be contagious...


----------



## Emzi00

Wonder if be cheaper to drive, how much is gas out there? :chin:

Ugly is always contagious, wouldn't want to pass it on.....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh, it's at an all time low right now! $4.19 a gallon.... :eyeroll: So yeah, not very cheap..


----------



## Emzi00

Fine, I'm riding my bike then..... I'll be there in a few weeks..... save me the vanilla.....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ugh, fine...see you in like 3 months... :lol: It'll be freezer burnt by then though :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

I can do better than 3 months.... :lol: Two months tops.


----------



## NubianFan

Well.... Guess what!!!!!


----------



## Emzi00

What...?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Good, that makes me feel much better... *sniffle* *snuffle* *sniffle* :lol:


*snuffle* Emma, *snuffle*  :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Whoops.. Just saw the *snuffle* in the middle! Hehe!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Frosty said:


> Skyla did you see the picture I posted. I am still bubbling over.


I did!!  you should be!! I know I am!!  so happy for ya!!  give Willow a smooch for me and tell her good job  she did her mama proud!  I really wish I could have made it up! Maybe next year


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Well.... Guess what!!!!!


You saw a flying elephant?!? :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I have a guess what too!  
I saw Dave today  :laugh:  he's been on my mind like crazy the past few days! I wasn't expecting to see him, just his family, so it was a pleasant surprise  *blushes*


----------



## NubianFan

We have not one but two new members to the farm!!


----------



## NubianFan

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I have a guess what too!
> I saw Dave today  :laugh:  he's been on my mind like crazy the past few days! I wasn't expecting to see him, just his family, so it was a pleasant surprise  *blushes*


:fireworks::wahoo::hugs:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> We have not one but two new members to the farm!!


What's the second one?!?


----------



## NubianFan

We went ahead and got both brothers. Two miniature dachshund brothers. A black and tan and a red with purple nose and green eyes.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> :fireworks::wahoo::hugs:


Hehe!!  I wish I had the chance to talk to him more though.. Oh well. 

With that and I got an email from Frosty that a doe we sold her last year went Jr. GCH at the VT show today!!  soo exciting!!! I wish I could have been there!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nubianfan said:


> we went ahead and got both brothers. Two miniature dachshund brothers. A black and tan and a red with purple nose and green eyes.


awe!!!


----------



## sassykat6181

Picked up 6 awesome yearling boer does today and 1 buck Yippee!!!!!!!


----------



## fishin816

Well… Bandit came SO close to finishing! He got three firsts, and then took the grands by two of the judges! And then the newer judge picked another goat… nice buck, but naturally, I wanted Bandit to finish… I just think Bandit was a nicer buck… oh well, Lil Joe took three firsts, and then a RGCH! Wasnt expecting that! I guess we will finish Bandit in September… cant wait that long! How does this sound? PGCH Oldesouth ZV Bandit *S *B????? Fits him well doesnt it?!?!? 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno

Congratulations Cade! That is great!


----------



## Emzi00

Grats Cade!!

In other completely unrelated news....... :lol:


----------



## fishin816

Emzi00 said:


> Grats Cade!!
> 
> In other completely unrelated news....... :lol:


 :lol:

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Weird, huh? :lol: Looks like a ton of us are 24 today.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh my!! :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

Due to the torrential downpour outside, it looks like we won't be doing anything we planned to do today. I was really hoping we could get those barns dad got unloaded. I mean, free barns!  Guess it'll have to wait....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Due to the changing atmospheric pressure, solar flares, and the oceans constellations and whatnot, I'm avoiding attendance to a wedding :shades:  :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## Emzi00

Oceans have constellations..? :chin: :ROFL: :slapfloor: Good for you Lacie :thumbup: :shades:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yes they do  :slapfloor: You'd be surprised how many people don't catch that :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

its all the starfish....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> its all the starfish....


:lol: :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

Well, I'm a smart feller...  That's a smart feller, not a fart smeller.... :shades: But yeah, I caught it... :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:lol:

Waiting for our second hay load to come.. At 10pm.. Lol!


----------



## Emzi00

Psssst..... Skyla........


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Psssst..... Skyla........


Pssst... Emma... What? Lol!


----------



## Emzi00

So I've kinda wanted to write an article for on here for a while, but for some reason I feel like I should start _now_, in the middle of the night. :chin: I always feel like doing stuff late in the night, I mean remember that cake I baked at midnight? :lol: Anyway, hi. :wave:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Fun! What about??
ROFL!! Yah I remember that :lol:
LOL! Your random tonight! :wave: :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

I'm thinking showmanship.... I'll have to pester Lacie for some insight.  I don't want it to be crappy though, something in depth and thorough.

That was fun, maybe I should do that again.... :chin:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Cool!! I can't wait to read it! 


LOL! 
One time I made pancakes at midnight  and are most if them :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie.... you still owe me a bedtime story................


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well.. I'm off to bed.. I was gonna shower first... But I'm too tired lol


----------



## Emzi00

:lol: Night.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hehe
Night


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Lacie.... you still owe me a bedtime story................


Whaaaat? No way  why? :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Weeeeellllllllllllll.... you kinda bailed on me that one night, left me out on the street all alone, tried to kill me, etc etc..... and I'm almost tired, plus you have the best stories.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Woah there! Shhh!You have no idea the truth in those words.... not you specifically... but still :ROFL:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Geesh Lacie, the least you could do after all that is give the poor girl a story  :ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Woman: Is there a problem, Officer?

Officer: Ma'am, you were speeding.

Woman: Oh, I see.

Officer: Can I see your license please?

Woman: I'd give it to you but I don't have one.

Officer: Don't have one?

Woman: Lost it 4 times for drunk driving.

Officer: I see...Can I see your vehicle registration papers please.

Woman: I can't do that.

Officer: Why not?

Woman: I stole this car.

Officer: Stole it?

Woman: Yes, and I killed and hacked up the owner.

Officer: You what?

Woman: His body parts are in plastic bags in the trunk if you want to see.

The Officer looks at the woman, slowly backs away to his car, and calls for back up. Within minutes 5 police cars circle the car. A senior officer slowly approaches the car, clasping his half drawn gun.

Officer 2: Ma'am, could you step out of your vehicle
please!

The woman steps out of her vehicle.

Woman: Is there a problem sir?

Officer 2: One of my officers told me that you have stolen this car and murdered the owner.

Woman: Murdered the owner?

Officer 2: Yes, could you please open the trunk of your car, please.

The woman opens the trunk, revealing nothing but an empty trunk.

Officer 2: Is this your car, ma'am?

Woman: Yes, here are the registration papers.

The first officer is stunned.

Officer 2: One of my officers claims that you do not have a driving license.

The woman digs into her handbag and pulls out a clutch purse and hands it to the officer. The officer snaps open the clutch purse and examines the license. He looks quite puzzled.

Officer 2: Thank you ma'am, one of my officers told me you didn't have a license, that you stole this car, and that you murdered and hacked up the owner.

Woman: Betcha the lying b****** told you I was speeding too


----------



## Emzi00

Man, you're wild... and fun. :slapfloor:


----------



## Emzi00

:applaud: Loved it! I could see that being you... :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It's how everyone gets out of speeding tickets don't you know? :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Mhmm... :lol:


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Guys, I haven't been on forever. I apologize, even though, no one probably even noticed since I don't post very often anyways... But, anywhooooo, GUESS WHAT????


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You got another goat?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Many many years ago, 
When I was 23, 
I was married to a widow 
As pretty as can be.

This widow had a grown-up daughter 
Who had hair of red. 
My father fell in love with her 
And soon the two were wed.

This made my dad my son-in-law 
And changed my very life. 
For my daughter was my mother, 
For she was my father’s wife.

To complicate the matter, 
Even though it brought me joy, 
I soon became the father 
Of a bouncing baby boy.

My little baby thus became 
A brother-in-law to dad, 
And so became my uncle, 
Though it made me very sad.

For if he was my uncle, 
Then that also made him brother 
To the widow’s grown-up daughter, 
Who of course was my stepmother.

Father’s wife then had a son 
Who kept him on the run, 
And he became my grandchild 
For he was my daughter’s son.

My wife is now my mother’s mother 
And it makes me blue. 
Because although she is my wife, 
She’s my grandmother too!

Oh, if my wife’s my grandmother 
Then I am her grandchild, 
And every time I think of it 
It nearly drives me wild.

For now I have become 
The strangest case you ever saw. 
As the husband of my grandmother 
I am my own grandpa.


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> You got another goat?


You're close! I've been searching for a new doe, and I finally found one. She is $450 and 4 months old. I like the thickness of her sire, while he is very short... Her dam is beautiful though. I think she's going to grow out very nicely. When my dad gets off work one day, we're going to make a road trip to go visit. As it is in Maryland. Not SUPER far. Only across the border and 2 hours away, but I'm really excited. The owner says that pictures just don't do her justice.


----------



## Emzi00

It's only two hours for you to go out of state? It's like double that for me....
I hope she turns out well.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Same here. 80 miles and I'm in Reno... You know how I feel about Reno, right? :lol:

Cool, hope she's a nice doe for you!


----------



## Emzi00

Reno..


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

I'm hoping. She says she was going to take more pictures for me today. Her parents are nice looking. She's a bit gangly now, but I do believe she'll grow out well. And usually it's about 3-4 hours out of state, depending on which way you go. I'm in central Pennsylvania, just a little bit south of smack dab in the middle of the state. And it's right across the border and literally straight south. I was really surprised it was only an hour estimated to get there...


----------



## ThreeHavens

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Many many years ago,
> When I was 23,
> I was married to a widow
> As pretty as can be.
> 
> This widow had a grown-up daughter
> Who had hair of red.
> My father fell in love with her
> And soon the two were wed.
> 
> This made my dad my son-in-law
> And changed my very life.
> For my daughter was my mother,
> For she was my father's wife.
> 
> To complicate the matter,
> Even though it brought me joy,
> I soon became the father
> Of a bouncing baby boy.
> 
> My little baby thus became
> A brother-in-law to dad,
> And so became my uncle,
> Though it made me very sad.
> 
> For if he was my uncle,
> Then that also made him brother
> To the widow's grown-up daughter,
> Who of course was my stepmother.
> 
> Father's wife then had a son
> Who kept him on the run,
> And he became my grandchild
> For he was my daughter's son.
> 
> My wife is now my mother's mother
> And it makes me blue.
> Because although she is my wife,
> She's my grandmother too!
> 
> Oh, if my wife's my grandmother
> Then I am her grandchild,
> And every time I think of it
> It nearly drives me wild.
> 
> For now I have become
> The strangest case you ever saw.
> As the husband of my grandmother
> I am my own grandpa.


:hi5: Love this!


----------



## sassykat6181

A sneak peek at my new boer buckling - he's just 5 months  gotta get good ones of the new does


----------



## wendylou

Sassy!! Nice buck!!


----------



## wendylou

Oops!! "Buckling"


----------



## goatygirl

Pretty buckling.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nice looking boy!!  :thumbup:


----------



## ksalvagno

Good looking little guy!


----------



## Emzi00

Pssst....Lacie...... got another story....?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Eh... really?


----------



## Emzi00

No, I would just ask and not actually mean it..................... please...?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hmm... ok, hang on a few...


----------



## Emzi00

You've been so nice and compliant lately.... :greengrin:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ok, what kind of story do you want to hear? I can't decide :slapfloor:


----------



## Emzi00

Well, I'd prefer it to be the kind that doesn't completely suck.... :lol: Feel like making one up?


----------



## NubianFan

Not tonight honey I've got a headache........


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Darn, I was going to tell you a story, but then I realized all the good ones contained murder and stuff... Hmm, what now...?


----------



## Emzi00

Hope you feel better Leslie.

Murder and stuff? I'm listening....


----------



## COgoatLover25

Lacie...We're waiting...


----------



## Emzi00

Shhhh.... Good things take time.........


And I'm supposed to be learning patience.. :shades:


----------



## COgoatLover25

patience...  :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

I know..... but I have to learn patience before Lacie teaches me other stuff.....


----------



## Emzi00

This patience stuff is hard........ I swear if Lacie doesn't come through.......


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

What? What's going on? :chin::shrug:

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 4 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## Emzi00

Still waiting on Lacie....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sorry, I couldn't make up my mind, so you'll have to settle for a crappy story, sorry, best I could do...

In olden times, when the Lord himself still used to walk about on
this earth amongst men, it once happened that he was tired and
overtaken by the darkness before he could reach an inn. Now
there stood on the road before him two houses facing each other,
the one large and beautiful, the other small and poor. The
large one belonged to a rich man, and the small one to a poor
man.
Then the Lord thought, I shall be no burden to the rich man.
I will stay the night with him. Then the rich man heard someone
knocking at his door, he opened the window and asked the stranger
what he wanted. The Lord answered, I only ask for a night's
lodging.
Then the rich man looked at the traveler from head to foot, and
as the Lord was wearing common clothes, and did not look like
one who had much money in his pocket, he shook his head, and
said, no, I cannot take you in, my rooms are full of herbs and
seeds. And if I were to lodge everyone who knocked at my door,
I might very soon go begging myself. Go somewhere else for
a lodging, and with this he shut down the window and left the
Lord standing there.
So the Lord turned his back on the rich man, and went across
to the small house and knocked. He had hardly done so when
the poor man opened the little door and bade the traveler
come in. Pass the night with me, it is already dark, said he.
You cannot go any further to-night. This pleased the Lord,
and he went in. The poor man's wife shook hands with him,
and welcomed him, and said he
was to make himself at home and put up with what they had got.
They had not much to offer him, but what they had they would
give him with all their hearts. Then she put the potatoes on
the fire, and while they were boiling, she milked the goat,
that they might have a little milk with them. When the
cloth was laid, the Lord sat down with the man and his wife,
and he enjoyed their coarse food, for there were happy faces
at the table. When they had had supper and it was bed-time,
the woman called her husband apart and said, listen, dear
husband, let us make up a bed of straw for ourselves to-night,
and then the poor traveler can sleep in our bed and have a
good rest, for he has been walking the whole day through,
and that makes one weary. With all my heart, he answered,
I will go and offer it to him. And he went to the stranger
and invited him, if he had no objection, to sleep in their
bed and rest his limbs properly. But the Lord was unwilling
to take their bed from the two old folks. However, they
would not be satisfied, until at length he did it and lay
down in their bed, while they themselves lay on some straw
on the ground.
Next morning they got up before daybreak, and made as good a
breakfast as they could for the guest. When the sun shone in
through the little window, and the Lord had got up, he again
ate with them, and then prepared to set out on his journey.
But as he was standing at the door he turned round and said,
as you are so kind and good, you may wish three things for
yourselves and I will grant them. Then the man said, what
else should I wish for but eternal happiness, and that we
two, as long as we live, may be healthy and have every day
our daily bread. For the third wish, I do not know what to
have. And the Lord said to him, will you wish for a new
house instead of this old one. Oh, yes, said the man.
If I can have that, too, I should like it very much. And
the Lord fulfilled his wish, and changed their old house
into a new one, again gave them his blessing, and went on.
The sun was high when the rich man got up and leaned out
of his window and saw, on the opposite side of the way, a
new clean-looking
house with red tiles and bright windows where the old hut
used to be. He was very much astonished, and called his
wife and said to her, tell me, what can have happened.
Last night there was a miserable little hut standing there,
and to-day there is a beautiful new house. Run over and see
how that has come to pass.
So his wife went and asked the poor man, and he said to her,
yesterday evening a traveler came here and asked for a
night's lodging, and this morning when he took leave of
us he granted us three wishes - eternal happiness, health
during this life and our daily bread as well, and
besides this, a beautiful new house instead of our old
hut.
When the rich man's wife heard this, she ran back in haste
and told her husband how it had happened. The man said,
I could tear myself to pieces. If I had but known that.
That traveler came to our house too, and wanted to sleep
here, and I sent him away. Quick, said his wife, get on
your horse. You can still catch the man up, and then you must
ask to have three wishes granted to you also.
The rich man followed the good counsel and galloped away on
his horse, and soon came up with the Lord. He spoke to him
softly and pleasantly, and begged him not to take it
amiss that he had not let him in directly. He was looking
for the front-door key, and in the meantime the stranger had
gone away. If he returned the same way he must come and
stay with him. Yes, said the Lord. If I ever come back
again, I will do so. Then the rich man asked if might not
wish for three things too, as his neighbor had done.
Yes, said the Lord, he might, but it would not be to his
advantage, and he had better not wish for anything. But
the rich man thought that he could easily ask for something
which would add to his happiness, if he only knew that it would
be granted. So the Lord said to him, ride home, then, and
three wishes which you shall make, shall be fulfilled.
The rich man had now gained what he wanted, so he rode home,
and began to consider what he should wish for. As he
was thus
thinking he let the bridle fall, and the horse began to caper
about, so that he was continually disturbed in his meditations,
and could not collect his thoughts at all. He patted its neck,
and said, the horses name gently, but the horse only began new tricks.
Then at last he was angry, and cried quite impatiently, I wish
your neck was broken. Directly he had said the words, down the
horse fell on the ground, and there it lay dead and never
moved again. And thus was his first wish fulfilled. As he
was miserly by nature, he did not like to leave the harness
lying there. So he cut it off, and put it on his back. And
now he had to go on foot. I have still two wishes left, said
he, and comforted himself with that thought.
And now as he was walking slowly through the sand, and the
sun was burning hot at noon-day, he grew quite bad-tempered
and angry. The saddle hurt his back, and he had not yet any
idea what to wish for. If I were to wish for all the riches
and treasures in the world, said he to himself, I should still
to think of all kinds of other things later on. I know that,
beforehand. But I will manage so that there is nothing at all
left me to wish for afterwards. Then he sighed and said, ah,
if I were but that bavarian peasant, who likewise had three
wishes granted to him, and knew quite well what to do, and
in the first place wished for a great deal of beer, and in
the second for as much beer as he was able to drink, and in
the third for a barrel of beer into the bargain.
Many a time he thought he had found it, but then it seemed to
him to be, after all, too little. Then it came into his
mind, what an easy life his wife had, for she stayed at
home in a cool room and enjoyed herself. This really did vex
him, and before he was aware, he said, I just wish she was
sitting there on this saddle, and could not get off it,
instead of my having to drag it along on my back. And as the
last word was spoken, the saddle disappeared from his back,
and he saw that his second wish had been fulfilled. Then
he really did feel hot. He began to run and wanted to be quite
alone in his own room at home, to think of something really
big for his last wish. But when he arrived there and opened
the parlor-door, he
saw his wife sitting in the middle of the room on the saddle,
crying and complaining, and quite unable to get off it. So
he said, do bear it, and I will wish for all the riches on
earth for you, only stay where you are. She, however, called
him a fool, and said, what good will all the riches on earth
do me, if I am to sit on this saddle. You have wished me
on it, so you must help me off. So whether he would or not,
he was forced to let his third wish be that she should be
quit of the saddle, and able to get off it, and immediately
the wish was fulfilled. So he got nothing by it but vexation,
trouble, abuse, and the loss of his horse. But the poor
people lived contentedly, quietly, and piously until their
happy death.


----------



## Emzi00

I wouldn't say it's crappy, I quite liked it. It's probably the best as of yet. Thank you.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Here is another story, to make up for the huge wait on the last one. Its called the golden bird. 

In olden times there was a king, who had behind his palace a
beautiful pleasure-garden in which there was a tree that bore golden
apples. When the apples were getting ripe they were counted, but on
the very next morning one was missing. This was told to the king,
and he ordered that a watch should be kept every night beneath the
tree.

The king had three sons, the eldest of whom he sent, as soon as night
came on, into the garden, but when midnight came he could not keep
himself from sleeping, and next morning again an apple was gone.

The following night the second son had to keep watch, but it fared no
better with him, as soon as twelve o'clock had struck he fell asleep,
and in the morning an apple was gone.

Now it came to the turn of the third son to watch, and he was quite
ready, but the king had not much trust in him, and thought that he
would be of less use even than his brothers, but at last he let him
go. The youth lay down beneath the tree, but kept awake, and did not
let sleep master him. When it struck twelve, something rustled
through the air, and in the moonlight he saw a bird coming whose
feathers were all shining with gold.

The bird alighted on the tree, and had just plucked off an apple,
when the youth shot an arrow at him. The bird flew off, but the
arrow had struck his plumage, and one of his golden feathers fell
down. The youth picked it up, and the next morning took it to the
king and told him what he had seen in the night. The king called his
council together, and everyone declared that a feather like this was
worth more than the whole kingdom. If the feather is so precious,
declared the king, one alone will not do for me, I must and will have
the whole bird.

The eldest son set out, and trusting to his cleverness thought that
he would easily find the golden bird. When he had gone some distance
he saw a fox sitting at the edge of a wood so he cocked his gun and
took aim at him. The fox cried, do not shoot me, and in return I
will give you some good counsel. You are on the way to the golden
bird, and this evening you will come to a village in which stand two
inns opposite to one another.

One of them is lighted up brightly, and all goes on merrily within,
but do not go into it, go rather into the other, even though it looks
like a bad one. How can such a silly beast give wise advice, thought
the king's son, and he pulled the trigger. But he missed the fox, who
stretched out his tail and ran quickly into the wood.

So he pursued his way, and by evening came to the village where the
two inns were, in one they were singing and dancing, the other had a
poor, miserable look. I should be a fool, indeed, he thought, if I
were to go into the shabby tavern, and pass by the good one. So he
went into the cheerful one, lived there in riot and revel, and forgot
the bird and his father, and all good counsels.

When many months had passed, and the eldest son did not come back
home, the second set out, wishing to find the golden bird. The fox
met him as he had met the eldest, and gave him the good advice of
which he took no heed. He came to the two inns, and his brother was
standing at the window of the one from which came the music, and
called out to him. He could not resist, but went inside and lived
only for pleasure.

Again some time passed, and then the king's youngest son wanted to
set off and try his luck, but his father would not allow it. It is of
no use, said he, he will find the golden bird still less than his
brothers, and if a mishap were to befall him he knows not how to help
himself, he's not too bright at the best. But at last, as he had no
peace, he let him go.

Again the fox was sitting outside the wood, and begged for his life,
and offered his good advice. The youth was good-natured, and said,
be easy, little fox, I will do you no harm. You shall not repent it,
answered the fox, and that you may get on more quickly, get up behind
on my tail. And scarcely had he seated himself when the fox began to
run, and away he went over stock and stone till his hair whistled in
the wind. When they came to the village the youth got off, he
followed the good advice, and without looking round turned into the
little inn, where he spent the night quietly.

The next morning, as soon as he got into the open country, there sat
the fox already, and said, I will tell you further what you have to
do. Go on quite straight, and at last you will come to a castle, in
front of which a whole regiment of soldiers is lying, but do not
trouble yourself about them, for they will all be asleep and snoring.
Go through the midst of them staight into the castle, and go through
all the rooms, till at last you will come to a chamber where a golden
bird is hanging in a wooden cage. Close by, there stands an empty
gold cage for show, but beware of taking the bird out of the common
cage and putting it into the fine one, or it may go badly with you.

With these words the fox again stretched out his tail, and the king's
son seated himself upon it, and away he went over stock and stone
till his hair whistled in the wind.

When he came to the castle he found everything as the fox had said.
The king's son went into the chamber where the golden bird was shut
up in a wooden cage, whilst a golden one stood by, and the three
golden apples lay about the room. But, thought he, it would be
absurd if I were to leave the beautiful bird in the common and ugly
cage, so he opened the door, laid hold of it, and put it into the
golden cage. But at the same moment the bird uttered a shrill cry.
The soldiers awoke, rushed in, and took him off to prison. The next
morning he was taken before a court of justice, and as he confessed
everything, was sentenced to death.

The king, however, said that he would grant him his life on one
condition - namely, if he brought him the golden horse which ran
faster than the wind, and in that case he should receive, over and
above, as a reward, the golden bird.

The king's son set off, but he sighed and was sorrowful, for how was
he to find the golden horse. But all at once he saw his old friend
the fox sitting on the road. Look you, said the fox, this has
happened because you did not give heed to me. However, be of good
courage. I will give you my help, and tell you how to get to the
golden horse. You must go straight on, and you will come to a
castle, where in the stable stands the horse. The grooms will be
lying in front of the stable, but they will be asleep and snoring,
and you can quietly lead out the golden horse. But of one thing you
must take heed, put on him the common saddle of wood and leather, and
not the golden one, which hangs close by, else it will go ill with
you. Then the fox stretched out his tail, the king's son seated
himself upon it, and away he went over stock and stone until his hair
whistled in the wind.

Everything happened just as the fox had said, the prince came to the
stable in which the golden horse was standing, but just as he was
going to put the common saddle upon him, he thought, such a beautiful
beast will be shamed if I do not give him the good saddle which
belongs to him by right. But scarcely had the golden saddle touched
the horse than he began to neigh loudly. The grooms awoke, seized the
youth, and threw him into prison.

The next morning he was sentenced by the court to death, but the king
promised to grant him his life, and the golden horse as well, if he
could bring back the beautiful princess from the golden castle.

With a heavy heart the youth set out, yet luckily for him he soon
found the trusty fox. I ought only to leave you to your ill-luck,
said the fox, but I pity you, and will help you once more out of your
trouble. This road takes you straight to the golden castle, you will
reach it by eventide, and at night when everything is quiet the
beautiful princess goes to the bathing-house to bathe. When she
enters it, run up to her and give her a kiss, then she will follow
you, and you can take her away with you, only do not allow her to
take leave of her parents first, or it will go ill with you.

Then the fox stretched out his tail, the king's son seated himself
upon it, and away went the fox, over stock and stone, till his hair
whistled in the wind.

When he reached the golden castle it was just as the fox had said. He
waited until midnight, when everything lay in deep sleep, and the
beautiful princess was going to the bathing-house. Then he sprang out
and gave her a kiss. She said that she would like to go with him,
but she asked him pitifully, and with tears, to allow her first to
take leave of her parents. At first he withstood her prayer, but
when she wept more and more, and fell at his feet, he at last gave
in. But no sooner had the maiden reached the bedside of her father
than he and all the rest in the castle awoke, and the youth was laid
hold of and put into prison.

The next morning the king said to him, your life is forfeited, and
you can only find mercy if you take away the hill which stands in
front of my windows, and prevents my seeing beyond it, and you must
finish it all within eight days. If you do that you shall have my
daughter as your reward.

The king's son began, and dug and shoveled without stopping, but when
after seven days he saw how little he had done, and how all his work
was as good as nothing, he fell into great sorrow and gave up all
hope. But on the evening of the seventh day the fox appeared and
said, you do not deserve that I should take my trouble about you, but
just go away and lie down to sleep, and I will do the work for you.

The next morning when he awoke and looked out of the window the hill
had gone. The youth ran, full of joy, to the king, and told him that
the task was fulfilled, and whether he liked it or not, the king had
to hold to his word and give him his daughter.

So the two set forth together, and it was not long before the trusty
fox came up with them. You have certainly got what is best, said he,
but the golden horse also belongs to the maiden of the golden castle.
How shall I get it, asked the youth. That I will tell you, answered
the fox, first take the beautiful maiden to the king who sent you to
the golden castle. There will be unheard-of rejoicing, they will
gladly give you the golden horse, and will bring it out to you.
Mount it as soon as possible, and offer your hand to all in farewell,
last of all to the beautiful maiden. And as soon as you have taken
her hand swing her up on to the horse, and gallop away, and no one
will be able to bring you back, for the horse runs faster than the
wind.

All was carried out successfully, and the king's son carried off the
beautiful princess on the golden horse.

The fox did not remain behind, and he said to the youth, now I will
help you to get the golden bird. When you come near to the castle
where the golden bird is to be found, let the maiden get down, and I
will take her into my care. Then ride with the golden horse into the
castle-yard, there will be great rejoicing at the sight, and they
will bring out the golden bird for you. As soon as you have the cage
in your hand gallop back to us, and take the maiden away again.

When the plan had succeeded, and the king's son was about to ride
home with his treasures, the fox said, now you shall reward me for my
help. What do you require for it, asked the youth. When you get
into the wood yonder, shoot me dead, and chop off my head and feet.

That would be fine gratitude, said the king's son. I cannot possibly
do that for you.

The fox said, if you will not do it I must leave you, but before I go
away I will give you a piece of good advice. Be careful about two
things. Buy no gallows'-flesh, and do not sit at the edge of any
well. And then he ran into the wood.

The youth thought, that is a wonderful beast, he has strange whims,
who on earth would want to buy gallows'-flesh. As for the desire to
sit at the edge of a well it has never yet occurred to me.

He rode on with the beautiful maiden, and his road took him again
through the village in which his two brothers had remained. There was
a great stir and noise, and, when he asked what was going on, he was
told that two men were going to be hanged. As he came nearer to the
place he saw that they were his brothers, who had been playing all
kinds of wicked pranks, and had squandered all their wealth. He
inquired whether they could not be set free. If you will pay for
them, answered the people, but why should you waste your money on
wicked men, and buy them free. He did not think twice about it, but
paid for them, and when they were set free they all went on their way
together.

They came to the wood where the fox had first met them, and as it was
a hot day, but cool and pleasant within the wood, the two brothers
said, let us rest a little by the well, and eat and drink. He
agreed, and whilst they were talking he forgot himself, and sat down
upon the edge of the well without thinking of any evil. But the two
brothers threw him backwards into the well, took the maiden, the
horse, and the bird, and went home to their father. Here we bring
you not only the golden bird, said they, we have won the golden horse
also, and the maiden from the golden castle. Then was there great
joy, but the horse would not eat, the bird would not sing, and the
maiden sat and wept.

But the youngest brother was not dead. By good fortune the well was
dry, and he fell upon soft moss without being hurt, but he could not
get out again. Even in this strait the faithful fox did not leave
him, it came and leapt down to him, and upbraided him for having
forgotten its advice. But yet I cannot give up, he said, I will help
you up again into daylight. He bade him grasp his tail and keep
tight hold of it, and then he pulled him up. You are not out of all
danger yet, said the fox. Your brothers were not sure of your death,
and have surrounded the wood with watchers, who are to kill you if
you let yourself be seen. But a poor man was sitting upon the road,
with whom the youth changed clothes, and in this way he got to the
king's palace.

No one knew him, but the bird began to sing, the horse began to eat,
and the beautiful maiden left off weeping. The king, astonished,
asked, what does this mean. Then the maiden said, I do not know, but
I have been so sorrowful and now I am so happy. I feel as if my true
bridegroom had come. She told him all that had happened, although
the other brothers had threatened her with death if she were to
betray anything.

The king commanded that all people who were in his castle should be
brought before him, and amongst them came the youth in his ragged
clothes, but the maiden knew him at once and fell upon his neck. The
wicked brothers were seized and put to death, but he was married to
the beautiful maiden and declared heir to the king.

But what happened to the poor fox. Long afterwards the king's son
was once again walking in the wood, when the fox met him and said,
you have everything now that you can wish for, but there is never an
end to my misery, and yet it is in your power to free me, and again
he asked him with tears to shoot him dead and chop off his head and
feet. So he did it, and scarcely was it done when the fox was
changed into a man, and was no other than the brother of the
beautiful princess, who at last was freed from the magic charm which
had been laid upon him. And now they had all the happiness they
wanted as long as they lived.


----------



## Emzi00

You're pretty great when you're not busy being terrible..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It is an all day task sometimes :lol: No rest for the wicked  But Golden Bird is one I really like, it's a good story


----------



## Emzi00

Til they close their eyes for good..... :lol: Sorry, I'm in "song mode" right now.....

I like that one too, I think I may have heard it before, but it's been a real long time.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, I'm tired... stories are tiresome stuff! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Til they close their eyes for good..... :lol: Sorry, I'm in "song mode" right now.....
> 
> I like that one too, I think I may have heard it before, but it's been a real long time.


NOOOOO! :ROFL: :slapfloor: Not you too! :lol:

It's ok, this day in age, anything you say is either a song title or it reminds you of a song


----------



## Emzi00

Pfft... lame. Before you go and get all old and leave, random question. Is it Kristi or her sister who's into horse racing? I'm just making the connections with the names... :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

I don't like that music anyway, my brother does. I listen to stuff most others don't. But yeah, I remember stuff, so I get reminded of lyrics.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Both, but mostly Kristi.

Belya, Babaro, Smarty Jones, Chrome (Btw, she's keeping Pinky's Dale buck  ), etc, all racehorses. I'm thinking I should get with the times and start doing a quarter horse line :slapfloor: I can see it now
"Dun it Dealin", "I'ma snuffy gambler", "Mr GunSmoke" then you have your "Hez'a" "Shez'a" names :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

I figured she was keeping Chrome, but he's a real downgrade...... I don't like Colquitts.............

:ROFL: That'd be great....I like "I'ma snuffy gambler"..... :slapfloor:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

In other news, but still on topic...I have clicked back as far as I can go to the first recorded horses in one of my mares pedigree. I was able to go back to 1648! :shocked: :shocked:


----------



## Emzi00

There were Indians in 1648... :greengrin: Yep, that was random.. but really, long time ago.... :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> I figured she was keeping Chrome, but he's a real downgrade...... I don't like Colquitts.............
> 
> :ROFL: That'd be great....I like "I'ma snuffy gambler"..... :slapfloor:


Well, we knew this could happen, I personally don't like it one bit... and I swear if that thing somehow ends up with Babs, Biagia and Peeps... I'm gonna ring it's neck... :hair:

But yes, I liked that one too, AND that reminds me! One of my friends is gonna be on tv, he's going to Vegas for the pool tournament thing. He's beat out several of the competitors to make his way there. They're going to pay his room and board for a week or something like that.


----------



## Emzi00

That's pretty darn cool I'd say, free week Vegas. Hope he does well.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> There were Indians in 1648... :greengrin: Yep, that was random.. but really, long time ago.... :lol:


:doh:.... Yes... yes there were, amazing detective work :hi5: Thank you for the observation! :lol: Oh, I'm old and cranky :ROFL:

But yeah, I didn't know they recorded them that far back! Wonder how far back I could go on my oldest mare :chin:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

The prize for winning the 8 ball tournament is $25k, and the prize for the 9 ball is $15k! I really hope he wins, it would fix his whole world. ray:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :doh:.... Yes... yes there were, amazing detective work :hi5: Thank you for the observation! :lol: Oh, I'm old and cranky :ROFL:
> 
> But yeah, I didn't know they recorded them that far back! Wonder how far back I could go on my oldest mare :chin:


:laugh: Your welcome.  And you are not old, cranky yes, but not old. You have a few years, when your youngest graduates you can be old.... but not yet.....


----------



## Emzi00

Well, I hope for his sake that he wins, and at the very least has fun.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So, I can be old when I'm 60? Hate to break it to you deary, but when I'm 55, I'm using my senior discounts! :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

No, 64, let's assume your kid decides he wants to go to college, or some other further schooling.... :lol: Hey, whatever works! Discounts are great!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh my gosh, I'm not sure if I'm ok with breaking the 60's threshold!  This is honestly not something I've thought of! I'm gonna be so old!  :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

You're already over the hill, doesn't matter too much.  Anyway, people have to respect crazy old ladies... :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

But I need you to promise me that once you get old, you won't have black and orange hair for Halloween......


----------



## canyontrailgoats

Wow, y'all are a bunch of night owls this time! Usually this is a deserted, lonely place by 11:00


----------



## Emzi00

It's two in the morning here.... :lol: I'm always awake, just have to catch someone else on here, but Lacie's the most fun... :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NO! 60's is sooo much worse! When I think ladies in their 60's, I think of the old ladies that come in for _perms!_ 
Crazy old white haired ladies with the coke bottle glasses and the really dented up cars because they can't drive anymore. Granted I am exaggerating, and I am actually describing the 70+ year old ladies, but it's the same thing to me!

Now if you'll excuse me, I'm going to go have a mid life crisis now.... :lol: :ROFL: :slapfloor:

No, it's ok, when I'm 60, I'll be the same, or dead :chin: I do tend to have near death experiences quite frequently :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> But I need you to promise me that once you get old, you won't have black and orange hair for Halloween......


Eh, fine... But when it starts to grey more, I'm dying it!


----------



## Emzi00

No dying, remember? I fully expect you to make it to 85.... or get a death sentence...... :shades:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Eh, fine... But when it starts to grey more, I'm dying it!


I was thinking purple and black, it suits older ladies much better than the orange and black.... :chin: But, yeah, dye it, whatever... 

I still don't know if the proper spelling is "grey" or "gray".... look what school has taught me... common core sucks.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> No dying, remember? I fully expect you to make it to 85.... or get a death sentence...... :shades:


:slapfloor: One day, quite soon I'll have to begin the tale of the $12 story for you, I was going to make a reference to that (about the death sentence) but then I remembered I didn't tell it to you yet, and you would have had no idea what I was talking about :slapfloor: :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> I was thinking purple and black, it suits older ladies much better than the orange and black.... :chin: But, yeah, dye it, whatever...
> 
> I still don't know if the proper spelling is "grey" or "gray".... look what school has taught me... common core sucks.


I'm not a purpley person when it comes to hair dye, one young girl I know dyed her hair purple then dread locked it all.... it looks awful. 
I'm thinking electric blue, with the black  :lol:

The spelling for the color is "grey"


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :slapfloor: One day, quite soon I'll have to begin the tale of the $12 story for you, I was going to make a reference to that (about the death sentence) but then I remembered I didn't tell it to you yet, and you would have had no idea what I was talking about :slapfloor: :lol:


:slapfloor: I have a feeling that it will be an incredible story...... :slapfloor: Oh goodness... :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I'm not a purpley person when it comes to hair dye, one young girl I know dyed her hair purple then dread locked it all.... it looks awful.
> I'm thinking electric blue, with the black  :lol:
> 
> The spelling for the color is "grey"


:chin: How about white streaks in the black, tease it up real big, then look like a witch..... 

Well now I'm quite confused... :lol: So if the color is "grey", then what does "gray" refer to?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It is quite the story, so I'm not sure if it would be best in person or not :chin: Hmm, I'll have to think on that.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> :chin: How about white streaks in the black, tease it up real big, then look like a witch.....
> 
> Well now I'm quite confused... :lol: So if the color is "grey", then what does "gray" refer to?


I have sort of done that before, it's pretty cool  Did you know that people who naturally have a white streak, or streaks in their hair is because they are part albino? 
But I can't be a witch anymore, remember? 

Gray would refer to a name of sorts, while grey is a color.


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> It is quite the story, so I'm not sure if it would be best in person or not :chin: Hmm, I'll have to think on that.


You're contemplating making me wait to hear it..? :lol: That's kinda cruel.... maybe I'll have to strongly suggest to my parents that we go visit my cousin out there.. :chin: I know Ukiah is west of you.....


----------



## Emzi00

I did not know that, quite interesting. And I'm still surprised by how smart you are.... :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> You're contemplating making me wait to hear it..? :lol: That's kinda cruel.... maybe I'll have to strongly suggest to my parents that we go visit my cousin out there.. :chin: I know Ukiah is west of you.....


I'll have my people contact your people :lol: I'll will the story to you or something :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> I did not know that, quite interesting. And I'm still surprised by how smart you are.... :lol:


The more you know, the better  Unless of course it involves me and a rusty fork, then you don't know a thing


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I'll have my people contact your people :lol: I'll will the story to you or something :lol:


You have people? I sure as heck don't have people... :lol: But no, that won't work. You must promise you'll stay alive until I can hear it from you..... with all your near death experiences... :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> You have people? I sure as heck don't have people... :lol: But no, that won't work. You must promise you'll stay alive until I can hear it from you..... with all your near death experiences... :lol:


:slapfloor: Yes, yes I do :shades:

I'll tell you, one piece at a time


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> The more you know, the better  Unless of course it involves me and a rusty fork, then you don't know a thing


I kinda feel bad for that guy... :lol: I mean, even if it's all outrageously priced.... Do you think I could borrow one of your kids to go cow tipping..? I'll make sure no one gets hurt....


----------



## Emzi00

Mhmmm.... plan on starting the telling of these pieces anytime soon..? :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> I kinda feel bad for that guy... :lol: I mean, even if it's all outrageously priced.... Do you think I could borrow one of your kids to go cow tipping..? I'll make sure no one gets hurt....


No, no , NO! Nobody is stopping me from it, it's been established! And it's not all about the prices... it's just him... I just want to, well... stab him with a rusty fork! I will feel SOOO much better, and hey, he'll have a fork scar story too 

Yeah, I think I can get one of them to do that :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Mhmmm.... plan on starting the telling of these pieces anytime soon..? :lol:


Mayhaps :shades: But not tonight, I'm tired :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> No, no , NO! Nobody is stopping me from it, it's been established! And it's not all about the prices... it's just him... I just want to, well... stab him with a rusty fork! I will feel SOOO much better, and hey, he'll have a fork scar story too
> 
> Yeah, I think I can get one of them to do that :lol:


Wasn't going to stop you... :slapfloor: Might want to practice first... :shades:

Great! It's a little hard to do it by yourself.... :lol: Any of them strong? It wouldn't be much use having a weak one help.....


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Mayhaps :shades: But not tonight, I'm tired :lol:


Well, I suppose 11:30 is late for a relatively-old-but-not-old lady.... :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Eh, 2 outa 5 are... The other three are kinda weaklings.... so you can have the oldest boy, or the youngest girl child...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Well, I suppose 11:30 is late for a relatively-old-but-not-old lady.... :lol:


Well, you'll understand one day  You don't bounce back like you used to :lol: 
That and the summer heat just zaps the life right out of you! *wilts*


----------



## Emzi00

Girl power.  But she's probably more fun than your son anyway..... :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Um, I got up at 1:30 pm today.... I'm normally up by seven.... :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Girl power.  But she's probably more fun than your son anyway..... :lol:


Loads more... he can be a buzz killington sometimes :lol: He's a tech guy, not so much into any physical labor, or any cow tipping :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Um, I got up at 1:30 pm today.... I'm normally up by seven.... :lol:


Well! I've been up for 20 hours so far :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

You know, if you'd let her have contact with the outside world, she seems pretty cool, she could probably be a friend... but you obviously aren't ready for that... :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well! I've been up for 20 hours so far :ROFL:


What on earth are you doing being awake?!?! :slapfloor:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Nope not ready yet! I do have to say, she is my "more favorite" one :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> What on earth are you doing being awake?!?! :slapfloor:


Conversing? :ROFL: Yeah I should probably leave before it's "tomorrow", I've got 20 minutes. Otherwise I will have already talked to you once today, and really that's all I do :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Middle children are always favorites..  Anyway, good job with your kids.


----------



## Emzi00

It's almost midnight there, and no one is questioning your "conversing" when you have been awake for 20 hours? :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: If you only knew.... :ROFL: She was the only one who turned out well :sigh: :lol:

Well young grasshopper, I take my leave now...


----------



## Emzi00

Alright, sleep well, don't die....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> It's almost midnight there, and no one is questioning your "conversing" when you have been awake for 20 hours? :lol:


Lol, I've had to fix sooooo many typos in each post before I post it. It's worse than "Typing Under the Influence" :slapfloor: :ROFL:

But no, there are a few stragglers awake...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Alright, sleep well, don't die....


Well, aren't you just a ray of sunshine :lol: Ditto, talk to you later :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Just sayin, if you're gonna die, go out with some pizzazz.  Alright. :wave:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, I'll be sure to  :wave:


----------



## Sylvie

Emzi00 said:


> I still don't know if the proper spelling is "grey" or "gray".... look what school has taught me... common core sucks.


http://www.greyorgray.com/


----------



## NubianFan

The "Not tonight honey I have a headache" was supposed to be a joke, but I guess not a very funny one because no one got it. LOL I didn't actually have a headache.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:slapfloor: I thought you were being serious :lol:


----------



## fishin816

This is SO true!!!!!








:ROFL: :lol: LOL!!!!!!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

! You like pushing people down stairs too?! :hi5: :cheers: :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

That's perfect. :slapfloor: I so needed that. :ROFL:


----------



## fishin816

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> ! You like pushing people down stairs too?! :hi5: :cheers: :ROFL:


Well my secret is put now&#8230;!!!! *sighs* lol

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie, any chance you want to push "Mr. IWantToStabHimInTheEyeWithARustyFork" down some stairs as well? :shades:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

About 60 flights into a rusty fork bed would do :shades:


----------



## Emzi00

My word, what on earth did he do..? :lol:


----------



## fishin816

Emzi00 said:


> My word, what on earth did he do..? :lol:


Now let's not go that far Emma&#8230;

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

No, no. If I'm going to intrude on Lacie's personal life.... well, yeah. I'm just gonna do it.... :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Emzi00 said:


> My word, what on earth did he do..? :lol:


This is what I want to know???
Oh and Lacie add a lemon juice catch pool he can land in after the rusty fork bed..... for extra Oooommph!!!


----------



## NubianFan

Okay... I know when your palm itches it is supposed to mean you are about to come into money and when your nose itches you are supposed to get visitors,... but what the heck does it mean when the side of your left thumb and the the side of your left ankle/foot itches..... that you have cooties????


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:laugh: Well... stuff :lol:

I forget which hand it is that itches when you're coming into money, but the other itches when you'll be loosing money, not sure about the thumb and ankle... bed bugs? :lol: Or just plain itchy.


----------



## NubianFan

Certainly not bed bugs,.... but I am seriously beginning to wonder if I got boy cooties while I was out today somewhere.... hmmmmm don't remember any boys......


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hello everyone :wave:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sydney's home!! 

Have fun??


----------



## Emzi00

Gosh darn it! I missed Sydney... :blue: Eh, four in the morning is a little late for me to stay up anyway...:lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL Emma! Whys that  your up all hours anyway! Lol


----------



## Emzi00

I'm always in bed by three.... but if I'd have known, I'd have stayed up until four...Sydney would've had to talk to a very loopy me. :lol: Maybe it's for the best...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Three... Four... Same thing  lol!
Oh I get so bad when I'm tired!! Lol!! It's bad! :lol: :crazy:


----------



## Emzi00

No, four is like an hour before people start getting up and around, three gives me time to try to fall asleep. 

Oh, believe me I know. :lol: I get way worse than I let on.... it's kinda funny.


----------



## fishin816

Hi everyone! I *SLEPT IN* til 10 this morning!!!!!! WOW!!!!! Well, I woke up to the sight of looking out the window, and seeing my mom, out in the buck pen, throwing a doe that is in the buck pen, back in the doe pen! I run out there, thinking that the does are out and everyone is humping everyone. But I am standing there completely out of breath… and she said that she thought the mini nubian doe, was the buck, and "the buck" was in the doe pen, so she panicked, and threw her over, and then the bucks went after her!!!! ALWAYS A BIG FIASCO! Why didn't we name our farm Fiasco Farm?!?! Always something… ALWAYS! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Just walked in the bathroom to find my cat like this...

It's just FAR too hot!! :lol:


----------



## goatygirl

fishin816 said:


> Hi everyone! I *SLEPT IN* til 10 this morning!!!!!! WOW!!!!! Well, I woke up to the sight of looking out the window, and seeing my mom, out in the buck pen, throwing a doe that is in the buck pen, back in the doe pen! I run out there, thinking that the does are out and everyone is humping everyone. But I am standing there completely out of breath&#8230; and she said that she thought the mini nubian doe, was the buck, and "the buck" was in the doe pen, so she panicked, and threw her over, and then the bucks went after her!!!! ALWAYS A BIG FIASCO! Why didn't we name our farm Fiasco Farm?!?! Always something&#8230; ALWAYS!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


That name is already taken!


----------



## Emzi00

It's..........alive..... right...?


----------



## goatygirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Just walked in the bathroom to find my cat like this...
> 
> It's just FAR too hot!! :lol:


Road kill! And you haven't even started driving yet! Shame on you.

i see your toes!


----------



## goatygirl

My sister put her bra on the cat lol he does not look good in pink.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> It's..........alive..... right...?


Yes lol! Just not liking the 100* weather  lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goatygirl said:


> Road kill! And you haven't even started driving yet! Shame on you.
> 
> i see your toes!


:lol:

Yah.. They are dirty  I wear my flip flops too much lol! And Jubilee likes to stand on them while she drinks her bottle lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goatygirl said:


> My sister put her bra on the cat lol he does not look good in pink.


:lol: :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

A storm just came in and it's POURING and the wind is INSANE!! I thought all the trees were gonna come down!!


----------



## Emzi00

...........Sydney........


----------



## Scottyhorse

Yes, Emma?

I slept in till noon today... Oops...


----------



## Emzi00

You're Gorgeous. That's all.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> You're Gorgeous. That's all.


And so are you  :hug:


----------



## Emzi00

But anyway, how are you?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pretty good. Super tired though. Feeling a bit sick, and I am sore... Plus my 'vertigo' is back. :eyeroll: Pretty sure its NOT vertigo! :lol: 

I should really try and get some pictures of Finn today, he's not an awkward, ugly, gawky buck anymore :lol: He's handsome 

Oh, and my mom sold one of our horses (Cedars). Thought he was going to a great home, turns out she lied about who she was and is a HORSE DEALER!! :veryangry: My mom had over 70 different responses to the add for him, and she got picked, then lied about who she was, and now will probably be selling him for a quick profit to who knows where!


----------



## goatygirl

I'm good.


----------



## goatygirl

Scottyhorse said:


> Pretty good. Super tired though. Feeling a bit sick, and I am sore... Plus my 'vertigo' is back. :eyeroll: Pretty sure its NOT vertigo! :lol:
> 
> I should really try and get some pictures of Finn today, he's not an awkward, ugly, gawky buck anymore :lol: He's handsome
> 
> Oh, and my mom sold one of our horses (Cedars). Thought he was going to a great home, turns out she lied about who she was and is a HORSE DEALER!! :veryangry: My mom had over 70 different responses to the add for him, and she got picked, then lied about who she was, and now will probably be selling him for a quick profit to who knows where!


Can you get him back?


----------



## Emzi00

Well, that's good..besides feeling sick. :hug:

:lol: Yes. :shades:

Well, that sucks...


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'm not sure


----------



## Scottyhorse

Yep, definitely sick. That was gross... :lol:


----------



## sassykat6181

Got a new puppy today!


----------



## sassykat6181

10 weeks and we named him Scooter


----------



## Emzi00

Cute!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Awww, so cute!

So, Betty is due in 28 days and her udder is freshening lopsided??


----------



## goatygirl

I don't know how else to share this but I really thought of ya'll when I saw this.


----------



## Emzi00

I'd think it would even out once she freshens. :chin:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> I'd think it would even out once she freshens. :chin:


Good, I sure hope so. It looks pretty bad right now :lol: I wonder if the doelings are trying to nurse off her?


----------



## Emzi00

Greedy little beasts...... :lol: Maybe.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

sassykat6181 said:


> Got a new puppy today!
> View attachment 72530


Aahhh!!! I want him!! Cocker Spaniel? I've always wanted one of them


----------



## COgoatLover25

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Aahhh!!! I want him!! Cocker Spaniel? I've always wanted one of them


My grandparents have a Cocker spaniel  of course , he's spoiled rotten :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Sydney darling.....


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hey Emma, wanna do some stalking for me?

Needing to find body and udder shots of AJUD Sadie. I haven't been able to find any yet...


----------



## COgoatLover25

Here's that does udder pics Skyla


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> Sydney darling.....


Why yes?


----------



## Emzi00

Ugh.... I'm a little rough on my stalking.... I've been meaning to learn some skills from Lacie, but I've been learning patience...... so....

I... um...ermm. :chin: How was Rendy?


----------



## Emzi00

...


----------



## NubianFan

And you get the love from the goats. When they aren't devouring your trees


----------



## Emzi00

Yeah, you need the goats to get the love...


----------



## NubianFan

Speaking of, I think I will go see what mine are devouring right now.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> Ugh.... I'm a little rough on my stalking.... I've been meaning to learn some skills from Lacie, but I've been learning patience...... so....
> 
> I... um...ermm. :chin: How was Rendy?


:lol:

Laaaciiieee!? :laugh:

Rendy was good


----------



## Emzi00

No, no... you're doing it all wrong. It's, "Laaaaaaacie!!! Maaaaaaaaahhhh....."  Well, I would do "CALAMITY....!!!!!!!!" :lol:

Good, glad you had fun....even if you left me all alone...... what if I'd have needed you...?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Disaster is here, sorry I'm late it was very important.  Had to feed the beasts another sacrificial body :shades: :lol: the goats needed more hay


----------



## Emzi00

Darn it Lacie! You scared Sydney away! *glare* 

Anyway... :wave:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Scared her away, pfft she was last here like half an hour ago  :lol:

But anyways, hey as well... :wave:


----------



## Emzi00

So the weather we've been having..... :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm boiling here, how's things there? :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sydney, is this the doe? Scroll down a bit... http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f184/nigerian-dwarf-color-guessing-game-150436/


----------



## sassykat6181

Yup, an American cocker spaniel  we have an English cocker named Chester that's 1.5. He needed a buddy And now the kids will each have a dog to sleep with


----------



## Emzi00

Hot, not too bad, but when 40° is shorts weather for us..... this kinda sucks. :lol: Its been cooler these last few days..


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emma, Lacie...I tried to do a critique on the ober doeling...you guys can go pick on me now :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Hey Lacie..... can I have a furry alligator..?


----------



## Emzi00

Crap, I said I'd judge her after you.... anyway out of this? Don't really want to right now.... :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

You can just go pick on me...or I can delete my post and save it for tomorrow :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Eh, I'll do it later tonight..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well I still have one left... :chin: 

Nah, I don't really feel like it, I'm lazy :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

A furry alligator lives in my yard...... You can have her.....


----------



## Emzi00

Can I just have Roo...? :chin:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Why sure! I'm actually a bit irritated with the galumphing loon lately :lol: She's being a really dumb puppy lately.


----------



## Emzi00

Nice word choice.. :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

My furry alligator is much bigger than Roo.....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

What furry alligator would that be?


----------



## Emzi00

I'm not really a small dog person.... but I like ferocious beasts.


----------



## NubianFan

Anastasia my German shepherd.... she is a lawn gator.... a real snapper.... and very alpha doggie just ask the two new boys what they think of her, they are terrified of the furry gator.....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Speaking of which, where in the world are those pictures of the "new dogs" you have? I'm not sure if I believe you actually have them... :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

We've all been saying that... :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

I told you my phone is messed up and seriously at this point in my life, I really don't care if anyone believes me or not...
I have tried fixing my email on my phone and can't figure out how and haven't had anyway to ask anyone technical about it. And they really aren't my dogs they are mom's. I baby sat them again today though, they slept the entire time they were here. I think they just think my house is a bedroom.... :roll:


----------



## NubianFan

Ugh I am going to bed. Nothing works now my phone has died completely.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Hey guys which is better medicated sweetlix or non medicated sweetlix??


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Hey which is better medicated or non medicated sweetlix??


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## fishin816

4seasonsfarm said:


> Hey which is better medicated or non medicated sweetlix??
> 
> Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


Definently the non medicated!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Ok thank goodness!! I was gonna get medicated but they only had non medicated!! God was definitely trying to show me!!


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Also how should I feed them this stuff?? I've never dealt with loose minerals before:/


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## goatygirl

We give them free feed of minerals they get it when they need it.


----------



## Emzi00

Skyla.... Brant's last show is Monday...... :tears: Air1 will never be the same..... :tear:


----------



## Emzi00

For Lacie. The baby buckskin at the barn.... she's lost most of her baby fluff.


----------



## Scottyhorse

She's still cute!


----------



## Emzi00

Sydney!!!!!!!!!! :stars: :wahoo: :greengrin:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:tears: :mecry:  She lost the pretty color :mecry: waaah! 

Oh well, life goes on


----------



## Emzi00

No, no it doesn't. :chin: I think I may have to die.. :shades:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well that would be rather inconvenient, don't you think? :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emma, we've discussed the dying issue...neither you or Lacie are allowed to die


----------



## Emzi00

No, it would be rather convenient. I almost died of embarrassment earlier anyway.... if only I could control my pulse..... I'll have to work on that....


----------



## COgoatLover25

You can't die by holding your breath either...I already tried it :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

My main thing is Sydney can't die yet, we need to go get a burger first.... and Lacie can't die because I have a hair appointment July 27, 2018 @ 2ish...seriously, don't forget.


----------



## goatygirl

Tornado watch for our area. I just brought Cisco home Monday and really! This is what I get? Nothing but storms.


----------



## Emzi00

COgoatLover25 said:


> You can't die by holding your breath either...I already tried it :lol:


You'll black out first, I know...


----------



## goatygirl

Ghost page!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Sydney, is this the doe? Scroll down a bit... http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f184/nigerian-dwarf-color-guessing-game-150436/


that's her, and she already sent me those pictures, but she said her udder wasn't full and that's when she was nursing her quads.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hey Sydney , sent you a PM


----------



## Emzi00

But Lindsey.... I had dibs on Sydney....


----------



## COgoatLover25

I just sent her a PM  do you want one too ? :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Eh, sure. _If_ I can have her for the rest of the day..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Skyla.... Brant's last show is Monday...... :tears: Air1 will never be the same..... :tear:


WHAT?!?! *sobs* why?!?  
I agree.. It won't..  so no more Sherrie and Brant :tears:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goatygirl said:


> Tornado watch for our area. I just brought Cisco home Monday and really! This is what I get? Nothing but storms.


I know!! So annoyed with these storms! 

Luckily the warning expired  just severe Thunder storms and flash flood warnings :roll:


----------



## Emzi00

He "chose to resign". It all seems very fishy. He's not allowed to talk about Sherri' s employment situation either.... Dan is done as of today....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> He "chose to resign". It all seems very fishy. He's not allowed to talk about Sherri' s employment situation either.... Dan is done as of today....


Weird...  that's a bummer...  I'm going to save all of his podcasts! Lol


----------



## Scottyhorse

COgoatLover25 said:


> Hey Sydney , sent you a PM


Got it, I will go look at it.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> Eh, sure. _If_ I can have her for the rest of the day..


Okay


----------



## Emzi00

Good... I may quite possibly sort of need you....


----------



## goathiker

But, she has to put her pictures on the vacation thread *pout*


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok Lindsey so this is where you are now!  I think ur spotted doe would make gorgeous kids with my spotted buck!


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> But, she has to put her pictures on the vacation thread *pout*


I still haven't been able to pull the off of the memory card :scratch:


----------



## Emzi00

Hey.... Sydney...?


----------



## goathiker

http://www.ehow.com/how_6047808_pictures-off-memory-card.html


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> Hey.... Sydney...?


Yes, dearest?


----------



## NubianFan

Dearest???? that's a wee bit scary.... reminds me too much of Mommy Dearest......


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> Yes, dearest?


Cool if I PM you..? Kinda need someone to talk to....


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> Cool if I PM you..? Kinda need someone to talk to....


You don't need to ask :hug:


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Ok Lindsey so this is where you are now!  I think ur spotted doe would make gorgeous kids with my spotted buck!


Lol, yup...no chance I'm giving her up though ...........weeeeeeellllll at least not right now :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

COgoatLover25 said:


> Lol, yup...no chance I'm giving her up though ...........weeeeeeellllll at least not right now :lol:


Well bring her over to Cali for a visit ant we'll just see how cute their kids can be!


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Well bring her over to Cali for a visit ant we'll just see how cute their kids can be!


Lol, I wish !


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

COgoatLover25 said:


> Lol, I wish !


Me to! Make wishes come true!


----------



## Scottyhorse

So, I am thinking about switching my website from weebly to webs!


----------



## Emzi00

No!!! Webs is terrible, so much harder than weebly.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I've been having a lot of trouble with weebly :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Yeah, I doubt webs would be better then... :lol: Maybe you could get Skyla to help you figure it out, she's like a guru.... :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

:lol: She is. But, my motto when I was three was "Do it myself!" And I still live by that motto today


----------



## Emzi00

Admitting that you need help is the first step..... somewhere after that is asking for that help. :shades:


----------



## Scottyhorse

_Currently_, I don't need help


----------



## Emzi00

Well, well, well........ lucky you.


----------



## Scottyhorse

:laugh: 

So, we repo'd my parakeet today.


----------



## Emzi00

Bleh, I really need to go to bed..... night Sydney. :hug: Thanks for everything.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Alright Emma, I'll talk to you tomorrow. :july: You're welcome :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Yeah, I doubt webs would be better then... :lol: Maybe you could get Skyla to help you figure it out, she's like a guru.... :lol:


I am huh? :lol:

But I agree with Emma... Webs is horrid... Plus, unless you pay, you can only have 10 pages... That would NOT work for me! :lol: I have a lot! Plus webs is harder to use IMO...

But really, if you do decide that you need help let me know  :laugh:


----------



## wendylou

Good morning all! Wanted to wish you all a joyful Independence Day.


----------



## wendylou

Good morning all! Wanted to wish you all a joyful Independence Day.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

wendylou said:


> Good morning all! Wanted to wish you all a joyful Independence Day.


Thanx Wendy! I hope you have a great day too! It's a time to celebrate! AMERICA!!! 

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 2 Pygmy does, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, 1 boer doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks Wendy!! You too!!  :stars:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Happy 4th everyone! :stars: :july: :fireworks:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

She always looks so thrilled to have her picture taken :laugh:


----------



## wendylou

Lol! She's just chewin on her bubblegum relaxing


----------



## Emzi00

So majestic. :lol: Clarice is so beautiful.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I just love it when my dad gets home from work after two days of being gone and the first words out of his mouth is everything I am doing wrong and what a frustration I am to him and my mom... :sigh: I know most of thee people here on the chat thread haven't been told about everything I am dealing with right now, and I would like to keep it that way. Not that I don't trust you guys or anything, but, I just don't want everyone to know. But, I wish they knew I really am _trying_ my best to please them. It hurts my feelings to know that I am not when I am really doing all that I am capable of right now :sigh:


----------



## Emzi00

Hey :hug: Zone them out, you're doing your best and that's all that matters. :hug:


----------



## Scottyhorse

:hug:

Just hard, especially when they don't listen to me that I am really doing my best right now. :shrug:


----------



## Emzi00

In that case I would go outside, and sleep with the goats tonight... tell them you aren't coming in until they listen.....  Okay, maybe not the best idea, but I'm sure it'd work. But quite actually, what you think is the only thing that matters, if they think you aren't giving it your best, so what? It doesn't matter. You and what you think matters. If you think you're doing your best, then who cares what they think?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Aww, I'm sorry Sydney :hug: Try to cheer up, it's ok, people get grouchy, as long as you know you're doing your best, that's all that matters.

It's the 4th of July! Get festive! :july: :stars:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Thanks Emma :hug:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Sorry Sydney  I know it's hard when people dont understand.. Try to keep your chin up! All you can do is your best and it will pay off eventually! Pray for your parents to be more understanding, things will fall into place.


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 2 Pygmy does, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, 1 boer doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Aww, I'm sorry Sydney :hug: Try to cheer up, it's ok, people get grouchy, as long as you know you're doing your best, that's all that matters.
> 
> It's the 4th of July! Get festive! :july: :stars:


They're not just grouchy :sigh: My dad has joined sides with my mom, and every time my mom complains about something to him, he comes and lectures us about it, about how frustrating I am, etc. I _know_ that I am hard to deal with right now, but I hate knowing that I'm causing them all this trouble. But, a couple weeks ago my mom said I was going to make her have a mental breakdown, and then didn't talk to me for the rest of the day. She had hardly spoke to me prior to that


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Wish I knew how to help... Sounds like ur mom has high anxiety?? Why would they want to put that kind of stress on you?..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 2 Pygmy does, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, 1 boer doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm sorry Sydney, I'm not sure if anything I could say would make you feel better  I'm sorry they feel that way toward you, that's not right, it's not your fault. 
It'll be ok :hug:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Thanks Lacie :hug: I'm just trying to ignore them for now and go on with the day. But it's hard :/

CaliGoats, I don't know :shrug:


----------



## Emzi00

Just try to focus on something else, keep your mind off it. If you want, we can switch places and you can talk to a drunk guy. I'll get your parents straightened out. :greengrin:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Is he a jolly drunk, or not so much?


----------



## Emzi00

Yeah he is, but can't have a conversation with him at all..... and now he's cutting the watermelon.... I hope he doesn't lose a finger..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:drool: I love watermelon! :yum: 

Hmm, sounds like he could be fun to talk to... :chin: unless he's not very chatty, or doesn't have any good stories to hear onder:


----------



## ThreeHavens

Scottyhorse said:


> I just love it when my dad gets home from work after two days of being gone and the first words out of his mouth is everything I am doing wrong and what a frustration I am to him and my mom... :sigh: I know most of thee people here on the chat thread haven't been told about everything I am dealing with right now, and I would like to keep it that way. Not that I don't trust you guys or anything, but, I just don't want everyone to know. But, I wish they knew I really am _trying_ my best to please them. It hurts my feelings to know that I am not when I am really doing all that I am capable of right now :sigh:


I just have to say ... this isn't your fault, and I'm so sorry. You can message me if you need someone to talk to anytime. No burden.


----------



## Emzi00

He won't stop talking. I bet it'd be a lot easier to talk to him if you were drunk yourself... :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: Exactly, I'm already half way there


----------



## Emzi00

:lol: Good, have some fun, but make sure no one gets arrested... :shades:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

But.... that's when you know you're doing it right!  Fine... :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

okaaaayyyyyy.........


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> okaaaayyyyyy.........


Oh Sydney... :hug: I'm so sorry.. I know it's rough... You know you can PM me any time :hug: 
It's not your fault.. Your doing the best you can, and that's all you can do..


----------



## COgoatLover25

That's tough Sydney  :hug:


----------



## COgoatLover25

I have no clue why I'm posting this.........oh that's right........I'm bored out of my mind


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

COgoatLover25 said:


> I have no clue why I'm posting this.........oh that's right........I'm bored out of my mind


Why r u bored Lindsey? Go play with ur goats 

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 2 Pygmy does, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, 1 boer doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

I would but it's raining


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Do you think beer is bad for a lactating goat? And if not bad for the goat do you think it would make the milk taste bad?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 2 Pygmy does, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, 1 boer doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

COgoatLover25 said:


> I would but it's raining


It's raining in Colorado?? Wow! It's soo hot here! I feel like I'm gonna faint if I go outside!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 2 Pygmy does, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, 1 boer doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Beer's fine, it won't make her milk taste bad either.


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Do you think beer is bad for a lactating goat? And if not bad for the goat do you think it would make the milk taste bad?
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 2 Pygmy does, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, 1 boer doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Idk, it's not anything I've ever done or thought about doing :shrug: Whats your reason ?  I'm sure it might change the flavor of the milk a little at least


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> It's raining in Colorado?? Wow! It's soo hot here! I feel like I'm gonna faint if I go outside!
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 2 Pygmy does, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, 1 boer doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Yeah, and on the 4th of July :-/


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> Beer's fine, it won't make her milk taste bad either.


Good I think I'll go share a beer with Temperance then! She took my beer one time and I didn't know if it was ok so I haven't given her any more since.. But it's hot today and a good day for celebration! So here's to America! :cheers:

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 2 Pygmy does, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, 1 boer doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

COgoatLover25 said:


> Idk, it's not anything I've ever done or thought about doing :shrug: Whats your reason ?  I'm sure it might change the flavor of the milk a little at least


Well she really likes beer lol! When she took mine she pretty much chugged it! And I'm not drinking her milk right now because I don't have any milk filters  but the kid doesn't seem to care what flavor it is, as long as it comes in a bottle!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 2 Pygmy does, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, 1 boer doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

My family was joking around one time, said we should give the goats wine instead of water, and then sell cheese for tons of money... :lol: I told them that it just doesn't work that way....

Oh, Lindsey, I cleared out my messages, so if you wanted to pm me...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It's pouring here too.. And that stupid hurricane slowed down so it's lasting longer then it should be!


----------



## Emzi00

Last weekend at the show, we were sitting around, I was kinda holding the goat(not really paying attention to her), well, she grabbed my water bottle by the lid and started taking off with it. I'd give her a look and she'd drop it and stare at me and flehmen.... right.. at.. me... and this happened many times. My parents were cracking up.....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I've never seen a hurricane! How do you keep the goats safe in that kind of weather?? My goats are used to a lot of heat and dry weather.. I don't think they would survive out there.. Nor would I! Lol


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 2 Pygmy does, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, 1 boer doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Emzi00 said:


> Last weekend at the show, we were sitting around, I was kinda holding the goat(not really paying attention to her), well, she grabbed my water bottle by the lid and started taking off with it. I'd give her a look and she'd drop it and stare at me and flehmen.... right.. at.. me... and this happened many times. My parents were cracking up.....


My wether Eddie loves to shake water bottles by the lid until it comes off! I think it's a game for him. Though he has also stole my beer before too! What's up with my alcoholic pets??

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 2 Pygmy does, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, 1 boer doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Where do you all get your milk filters? The TSC by me doesn't carry them.. They don't even have a SS milking bucket!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 2 Pygmy does, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, 1 boer doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Where do you all get your milk filters? The TSC by me doesn't carry them.. They don't even have a SS milking bucket!
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 2 Pygmy does, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, 1 boer doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I either order them from Valley Vet, Jeffers, Caprine Supply, Hoggers ect.. Whoever has the best price lol!
Oh, and my local feed store has some.. They are huge so I cut them to size..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I either order them from Valley Vet, Jeffers, Caprine Supply, Hoggers ect.. Whoever has the best price lol!
> Oh, and my local feed store has some.. They are huge so I cut them to size..


Thanx, I wish my local feed store had them! I don't like to order online..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 2 Pygmy does, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, 1 boer doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I wish mine had better ones... I rarely buy them from them.. Only when I need too.. I like the ones that I get online much better..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I wish mine had better ones... I rarely buy them from them.. Only when I need too.. I like the ones that I get online much better..


How would I know if I'm getting a good filter?? I have never bought one before.. I tried coffee filters a couple times.. Didn't work well..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 2 Pygmy does, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, 1 boer doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

They should all be good if you buy a milk filter from a livestock supply place.. I was just saying I like the ones I order as I can get them in the right sizes lol  should have worded that better, sorry


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh I see thanx


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 2 Pygmy does, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, 1 boer doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## DancingHoovesFarm

What happened to the story about the girl buying a horse with her grandfather?? I really like that one. ;(


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Spot app.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Leslie had a fake headache and stopped...shall we beg that she tells more together? :lol:


----------



## DancingHoovesFarm

Yes pleaseeee!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Spot app.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I was just about to ask about the story!

Oh Leslie dear!   lol!


----------



## NubianFan

LMAO!!!! Sorry I will continue!!!


----------



## NubianFan

Give me a second to remember where I was...... Oh yeah


----------



## Emzi00

Yeah.... gets kinda depressing when you quit telling story....


----------



## NubianFan

Taylor was a nervous wreck the next few days, she couldn't wait til her grandfather called the man who owned Mischief. She wanted to see her again soooo badly, what would her grandfather do? Would he really give Mischief a chance or would he still hold his negative opinion of her?
Her grandmother noticed that she was not quite herself and asked her what was the matter. "Oh Grandma", she said "I just love Mischief so, I want her and no other pony but Grandpa thinks she is only trouble, I am afraid he won't really give her a chance." Her grandmother wiped her hand on a dish towel took off her apron and sat down at the table and motioned for Taylor to do the same...'"You have to understand Taylor, your Grandfather's first priority is you, he has to protect you. Just because you think a horse is pretty and exciting doesn't mean it is suitable. Your grandfather knows horses he has worked with them all his life. He has experience and wisdom that you don't" Taylor felt defeated.....She hung her head, Grandma was against the pony too... "But Grandma" she said, "The boy that was her keeper said she was really a good pony, that if he wasn't so tall he'd keep her for himself, that she was just clever and curious mostly" 
Her Grandmother smiled "Taylor, if your grandfather said he would give the pony a chance he will, he is a man of his word. He will not go back on that, but if he finds her to be unsuitable for you, you will have to respect that decision" Taylor nodded "Yes Ma'am" she muttered...


----------



## Emzi00

That was kinda sad and depressing.........


----------



## NubianFan

Taylor spent the evening in her room kind of pouting kind, of dreaming about Mischief. She looked at books and old copies of horse and rider and western horseman, she looked at all the pretty horses inside. Before Mischief she would look at them and dream they were hers. She thought they were all each one better than the last she looked at. But now she only wanted Mischief. The horses in the books were still the same, but now they seemed lifeless and dull. They were just pictures, she'd seen the real thing swoosh by her free and joyful... nothing else could compare. 
Finally her Grandma called her for supper. After Grandpa said prayers he looked Taylor square in the face. "You better get to bed early tonight, we've got a busy day tomorrow and have to be up early" Taylor looked puzzled and asked "Why Grandpa what are we doing tomorrow? 
"We Have to drive almost an hour to get to the Maple Park Farm to talk to Mr. Southerby about the little mare from the sale." her Grandfather stated, "Then no doubt we will be there a while to try the mare. Mr Southerby said that we could saddle and ride her, in the ring, in the pasture and on the trail. He said he would give me a horse to ride along with you so yo can really try her out. He also said he would hitch her up and we can see how well she drives. He has a pleasure cart we can use. So it will be a long day"
Taylor couldn't believe her ears, tomorrow....TOMORROW, she was not only going to get to see Mischief but spend the day with her and ride her!!! Taylor knew at that moment, she would not get any sleep that night.


----------



## NubianFan

Emzi00 said:


> That was kinda sad and depressing.........


Patience my grasshopper patience.....


----------



## Emzi00

It's a bit depressing that I found even that kinda depressing. :lol: No sleep, that sucks! But really, you too with the patience?


----------



## NubianFan

so I am taking a vote.... Do you want a fairly quick ending to the story? Or do you want me to continue for a while? Because obviously the farm visit is a turning point in the story. If you guys want it to be over soon I can do that and go ahead and come to an ending in the next couple of nights. Or if you want me to go on with it I can make other things happen and drag it out. Keep in mind if you want to continue to hear a story it doesn't necessarily have to be the same one. I could make up something else later if I went ahead and ended this one. I am literally making this up on the fly as I go....


----------



## COgoatLover25

Keep it going Leslie :'(


----------



## NubianFan

Ok so one vote for keeping it going for a while. You guys that are *tuned in* to this so to speak vote on which you want me to do and I will go from there tomorrow night.


----------



## canyontrailgoats

Keep going...I like it


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah I love it! Keep going!!  you tell great stories!!


----------



## DancingHoovesFarm

Yes!! I love your stories. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Spot app.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emma, just so you know, he does exist 

These babies are gonna be awesome :greengrin:

http://adgagenetics.org/PlannedPedigreePrint.aspx?SireNum=A001685364&DamNum=A001265127

http://adgagenetics.org/PlannedPedigreePrint.aspx?SireNum=A001685364&DamNum=A001564609

http://adgagenetics.org/PlannedPedigreePrint.aspx?SireNum=A001685364&DamNum=A001564612

And by the way, no one got arrested lat night :shades:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And I get to find out in 4 whole days if this frozen pg600 will get me december babies :chin: ray:


----------



## fishin816

We had two baby bucks (wethers) out of Blaze and Stardust today! Nice and healthy!








Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Cade! They're adorable! Can you like send me one for like 3 days so I can just cuddle with him??


----------



## Emzi00

Whew!! What a night! :greengrin: Fireworks were awesome, food was great, and I was so nervous that I forgot to eat dessert. :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So cute Cade!!


----------



## sassykat6181

This pup has limitless energy!!!!! And then all of a sudden he passes out. Lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Awe!! I love when puppies do that!!  so cute!  LOL! I just want to scoop that pup up and snuggle it! 

:lol:


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

I loves that and showed it to my dad, and he says, "Now who the heck has that much time on their hands?"


----------



## goathiker

That was funny. The best one I ever saw was the guy that jumped in the hay baler and baled himself though.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

SMB_GoatHerd said:


> I loves that and showed it to my dad, and he says, "Now who the heck has that much time on their hands?"


LOL! My dad says that every time I show him one if his videos LOL! "What kind of farmer has that kind of time?!?" Lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> That was funny. The best one I ever saw was the guy that jumped in the hay baler and baled himself though.


Never saw that one!


----------



## goathiker

I'll PM you a link. He strips before he jumps in, not that you can see anything except bare butt. Still though...


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Okay guys. I need major ideas. I have to make a poster and I have no idea what to put on it... Here's the guidelines that are relevant...

4. The poster size must be either 14” x 22” or 14 ½” x 22”. Other sizes will not be accepted for judging.
5. This year’s theme is “Hand Washing on the Fairgrounds.” Exhibitors using other themes will be disqualiﬁ ed.
6. Posters will be evaluated on use of the theme, visual appearance and creativity in relation to the exhibitor’s age.
7. Winners of each class will become property of the Pennsylvania Department of Agriculture, 
and will compete in a state level contest. Winners of the state level contest will be awarded at the 2015 Pennsylvania Farm 
Show. 
8. Premiums for the state level contest in each class are: 1st - $100, 2nd - $75, 3rd - $50
9. Any duplication of posters from the state-wide contest in previous years will be disqualiﬁed at the state level.

I just need ideas of what to add to it, information wise. Should it be centered toward children or adults, or in the middle? Any ideas will be welcomed and greatly appreciated!!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh boy... That's tough.. I always hated posters so never did them for this reason :lol: 

Hopefully someone better them I can help you out 

Well my head hurts so I'm headed to bed, I'll talk to y'all tomorrow


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Oh boy... That's tough.. I always hated posters so never did them for this reason :lol:
> 
> Hopefully someone better them I can help you out
> 
> Well my head hurts so I'm headed to bed, I'll talk to y'all tomorrow


I understand, but I'm creative when it comes to little things like this, but I have no idea what to do info wise. And what audience to base it around... If I go to state level though, it'll be worth all of the poster making...

Feel better!!!


----------



## NubianFan

Google "hand washing technique" and read the info, then google "handwashing disease prevention statistics" and read the info there. Some how then demonstrate proper handwashing techniques, maybe mention when soap and water isn't a available that using hand sanitizers is a good thing to do until able to get to water. Maybe put a couple of impactful stats on there. Use pictures and lots of color, a picture speaks a thousand words, if you can draw or cut our your own original pictures of proper hand washing techniques that is best, if not, then cut our pictures from a magazine or print out from a computer article and affix them to your poster. Be creative and have fun.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

goatygirl said:


> We give them free feed of minerals they get it when they need it.


Ok thanks!!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I've been camping!! but tht poster sounds hard I wouldn't even know where to start!!:O


----------



## NubianFan

One thing that would be really cool but it is the wrong time of the year for it. Is to make it kind of three D and cut a faucet out of grey construction paper and paste it out at a angle kind of like a pop up book. Then paste Christmas tree tinsell coming from it for the water. To make it look good you would have to cut two faucets and glue the water inside them so you couldn't see where it was attached from either side. That would be an awesome eye catching visual that would really get peoples attention.


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Thanks for the ideas Leslie!! That was really helpful. I would do the 3-D thing, but I don't know if I would be disqualified for it or not... Should I base the facts and information ore on children, or adults?


----------



## NubianFan

I think handwashing is pretty much the same across the board. I would just do something describing good basic handwashing technique and then maybe hit them with some statistics. I know that is simple but I think a poster's message should be simple and straightforward.


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

I agree. It should be simple, but informative, but creative enough to make you want to look at read it. Thank you Leslie for the good ideas.


----------



## goathiker

You could make that one a battle thing.
She washed her hands but forgot to use the nail brush and Darktania hid under her thumb nail. :lol:


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

:lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'm so tired... :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Me too! I had to reposition all my goats today and rearrange some of the fencing to do it! It was so hot here!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 2 Pygmy does, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, 1 boer doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Scottyhorse said:


> I'm so tired... :lol:


I think you're just IGNORING me


----------



## Scottyhorse

No  I just haven't been able to get on facebook or TGS very much the past couple of days :/


----------



## goathiker

Hey, Don wanted a way to talk to your dad? You might pass it on so he can write e-mails or something...


----------



## 2011casey

Where can I find boer goat breeders in Colorado? I'm looking for a buck to breed my does for 4h!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I dont want to go to bed yet! I have been trying to get my kids to pose for pix and it is a lot harder than it sounds! Lindsey is trying to help but without her here to actually do it, it's hard! Lol! Anyone awake enough to see the pix I got? The buckling was the worst! He absolutely would not cooperate!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 2 Pygmy does, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, 1 boer doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I'm awake, mostly.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yay a taker! Lol I love my kids but this little buck wanted to do exactly the opposite of what I wanted! To doeling did pretty well though..













You can tell how stubborn he is being with his front feet planted firmly on the ground!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 2 Pygmy does, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, 1 boer doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Hey, Don wanted a way to talk to your dad? You might pass it on so he can write e-mails or something...


Sure thing, I will try and remember to tell him in the morning, otherwise you will have to remind me  He doesn't get on his email much, but maybe they could text or something.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh and if you want to see something cute! This is S'mores!







He loves to be in buckets! All kinds of buckets! I wish he wouldnt get too big to fit in them cuz he's so cute when he does it!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 2 Pygmy does, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, 1 boer doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

My sunburn is so ugly :lol: I didn't want to be tan anyways...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Scottyhorse said:


> My sunburn is so ugly :lol: I didn't want to be tan anyways...


I got a sunburn today too 

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 2 Pygmy does, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, 1 boer doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

The feet are too far forward and back on both goats. You want the front feet directly under the shoulders and on the back you should be able to draw a straight line down the back of the rump to the feet.


----------



## goathiker

Scottyhorse said:


> My sunburn is so ugly :lol: I didn't want to be tan anyways...


Put vinegar on it. It will turn to tan with the use of vinegar.


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie, just a heads up, Renee has a ton of semen that she's selling. She's got some sodium oaks and some other old stuff... She has some Kodiak too. She has the list on her facebook page.


----------



## canyontrailgoats

Ok, a REALLY stupid question buuut:

I was on this online search site out of curiosity, and tried looking something up. Then I found out you have to pay for it, of course. I uploaded the info but didn't open it yet and I didn't agree to continue.

So my dum question is- if I didn't give out my name, email, or any credit card info they can't Bill me. Right??


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

canyontrailgoats said:


> Ok, a REALLY stupid question buuut:
> 
> I was on this online search site out of curiosity, and tried looking something up. Then I found out you have to pay for it, of course. I uploaded the info but didn't open it yet and I didn't agree to continue.
> 
> So my dum question is- if I didn't give out my name, email, or any credit card info they can't Bill me. Right??


It shouldn't... I wouldn't think..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Just a realized how very few friends I actually have... I have one close friend.. And then aquatints.. But no one that I know well.. I was going to bring a friend to an amusement park cause the tickets are already paid for... My close friend is leaving to go camping the day before.. I don't know of anyone else to bring... :sigh: why can't y'all live closer?!


----------



## goathiker

If you're on a smart phone they can tack it onto your phone bill.


----------



## canyontrailgoats

How about a kindle?


----------



## canyontrailgoats

Well I called customer service and he said that as long as I didn't enter any credit card info I'm good. And he said you have to manually punch the numbers in, it won't take it from your device. I'm not so scared now...


----------



## Emzi00

I hope Lacie likes cards..... :chin:


----------



## Frosty

wow skyla you sound as bad as me. I hate doing things alone and I don't have any friends left since I stopped working no one has kept in touch. Guess its time for you and me to get out in the world and make new friends. lol.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> I hope Lacie likes cards..... :chin:


:shock:.... Why?............


----------



## Emzi00

If you get something in the mail from "Santa", don't be afraid to open it.... :lol: It's nothing bad, I promise.... actually, it's quite pointless.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ok, well I'll let you know in about 4 months when I find it in the glovebox again  :lol:

Im very afraid......


----------



## Emzi00

But really, because I spent the better part of an hour on it, so you better friggin like it... :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

She sent you a card with a shopping cart and a telephone in it.....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You want?


----------



## Emzi00

No, chicken nuggets and bacon in it.......... :slapfloor:


----------



## Emzi00

little-bits-n-pieces said:


> you want?


*Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## NubianFan

Why have you got a hyena in a tree?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

An hour? You wrote me a letter (possibly a strongly worded letter? :lol Great, now I'm going to have to write back, you won't be able to read it, I'll have to redo it, and then it just will take forever :ROFL: 

But an hour would also explain it if it was a shopping cart and phone :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Chicken nuggets and bacon would be good :chin: :yum:

Furry alligator/hyena/dingo to be exact


----------



## Emzi00

Not quite a letter... :lol: I was too lazy to write a return address anyway, so I just wrote "Santa" and "The North Pole" instead...  No, I'm staying with my grandparents, and my grandma is big into crafts and she had a goat stamp... so I made you a card. :lol: With a bit of my crappy handwriting inside..... you don't really have to read that part, but look at my signature... I've been working on it.. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hmm.... Santa in July onder: 

Well, I'll have to see when it gets here, so I can send something as equal back to you


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And while you're here.... I'm curious, how do you pronounce your last name? :scratch:


----------



## Emzi00

Yeah, I don't think I need anything from you.... :lol: Anyway, you won't have my address.


----------



## NubianFan

So this isn't the best picture but if y'all had any idea how hard it was to get a picture of them at ALL onto the computer you wouldn't care. Without further ado here are the new puppies of mom's


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You don't think I can find your address, thats is, if I don't already have it :shades:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> So this isn't the best picture but if y'all had any idea how hard it was to get a picture of them at ALL onto the computer you wouldn't care. Without further ado here are the new puppies of mom's


*GASP!* *Jaw drops* :shocked: They do exist!  :lol:

Very cute!


----------



## Emzi00

Bru( like "Yo Bruh!") zew(zesk) ski( you're an idiot if you can't figure that part out :lol: ) Sometimes it sucks having a polish last name... my cousins pronounce it differently, and my grandpa says it the true polish way which is closer to how we say it..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Frosty said:


> wow skyla you sound as bad as me. I hate doing things alone and I don't have any friends left since I stopped working no one has kept in touch. Guess its time for you and me to get out in the world and make new friends. lol.


Guess so :lol: I mean I do have a few 'work friends' but idk if I'd want to spend the whole day at an amusement park with them! :lol: 
Besides, all my goat friends are better  lol!


----------



## NubianFan

Call Mr. YouKnowWho and ask him.... Tell him your buddies are all busy and you don't know who else to ask, perfect excuse to spend time with him.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I thought if it  lol!
BUT we are going on a Monday and he only had Fridays off, and he happens to work at this park.. Hehe!  i doubt I'll see him, but there is a chance


----------



## NubianFan

Well that's kinda cool!


----------



## goathiker

I know how you feel Emma. I grew up with being a Loutzenhiser.


----------



## NubianFan

Now that's a mouthful... I thought my maiden last name was bad.... Well I like it, but people have a hard time pronouncing it. LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Well that's kinda cool!


Yah  he does electrical work and and stuff there  I doubt I'll see him though... You better believe I'll have my eyes peeled lol!


----------



## NubianFan

Hmmmm can't you accidentally flip a breaker or blow a fuse or something. Bring a hairdryer, coffemaker, and glue gun with you and plug them all in at the same time in the women's rest room....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Hmmmm can't you accidentally flip a breaker or blow a fuse or something. Bring a hairdryer, coffemaker, and glue gun with you and plug them all in at the same time in the women's rest room....


:lol: what a grand idea!!  :laugh: 
Now how to get those things IN the park.. (They check your bags before letting you in)


----------



## NubianFan

Get a note from your doctor stating you have adhd and obsessive compulsive disorder, you can't go without your coffee to medicate because you are allergic to ritalin and you have an obsession with perfectly dry hair and a compulsion about gluing crystals on your clothes.... and it would be too traumatic to make you leave those items behind....


----------



## NubianFan

Tell them "It is like my Epipen man!!"


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

BAHAHAHA!!!! :ROFL: :lol: :slapfloor: love it!!


----------



## Scottyhorse

:slapfloor:


----------



## NubianFan

ok I guess I should do at least one installment of the story tonight.... hmmmm let me think.....


----------



## NubianFan

crud.... I Had that nearly typed and lost it all.... I will have to start over and I don't know if I am up to it tonight that just takes the wind out of my sails when that happends.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I got pictures of Ella's two doe kids finally! One is black and white, with a small moonspot on her back, and the other is a blue roan pinto with white splashes and is absolutely darling!  They both have almost identical conformation. The roan has larger spring of rib, and her teats are a bit larger and closer spaced, so I picked her. The black and white one is just a tad longer bodied. I will upload a picture of the blue roan in a little bit! So excited!


----------



## sassykat6181

Skyla- what park?


----------



## Goatzrule

NubianFan said:


> Get a note from your doctor stating you have adhd and obsessive compulsive disorder, you can't go without your coffee to medicate because you are allergic to ritalin and you have an obsession with perfectly dry hair and a compulsion about gluing crystals on your clothes.... and it would be too traumatic to make you leave those items behind....


hahahaha you guys are so funny. :greengrin:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

sassykat6181 said:


> Skyla- what park?


Canobie  going for the day on the 21st


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> I got pictures of Ella's two doe kids finally! One is black and white, with a small moonspot on her back, and the other is a blue roan pinto with white splashes and is absolutely darling!  They both have almost identical conformation. The roan has larger spring of rib, and her teats are a bit larger and closer spaced, so I picked her. The black and white one is just a tad longer bodied. I will upload a picture of the blue roan in a little bit! So excited!


Can't wait to see pictures!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Any one have a good bottle feeding schedule? I seemed to have lost the ones I had... We Re getting the babies(nubians) sooner then planned so one will be on a bottle... Only for about a month though..


----------



## Scottyhorse

I've never bottle fed, so I can't help you out there. Might want to PM Cathy  

On another note, who are the sire/dam's of the kiddos??


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks I'll do that  and this time I will write down and save it in multiple spots! LOL 

I'm getting them from Laura(Trickyroo) out if her does Lilly and Dasha  and her buck Archie is the sire


----------



## goathiker

Cathy feeds very limited milk and doesn't allow her kids to grow as well as they could. At a month old they need 3 20oz. bottles a day.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Wow really? Good to know I guess.


----------



## goathiker

12 oz for your little Nigerians, but, the take their weight divide by 16 and divide by 10 formula only supports the weight they already are. It doesn't encourage growth.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I top my kids out at a gallon and a half each per day. If I'm low on milk they get a gallon-gallon and a quart each, and make sure they have plenty of other stuff to eat.

When Screamy was born, I don't think a half ounce per feeding would have satisfied her, she might have died  :lol: When she was sucking down 8oz at a time, 4-5x a day.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Oh, that makes a lot of sense!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok thanks Jill  
I'll have to con my sister into lunch bottles  lol!


----------



## goathiker

Yep 1/2 a gallon a day is the minimum amount a full size goat will actually grow on. More is always better. I just normally can't do a gallon and a half per kid. 

If you want to see something interesting, I raised a set of twin boys both ways this year just to see for sure. I'll go take a couple pics of them.


----------



## NubianFan

Skyla will your sister make me lunch too? I don't want a baby bottle full of milk though... Maybe a nice sandwich and some soup?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I had Jubilee on a half gal a day and she grew really well! Most days she left a bit behind while others she sucked it down.. 
I just wasn't sure how much and how many feedings per day.. Common sense would have been to decide the half gal. :doh: 

ROFL!! I can ask her Leslie.. But I think I'll be pulling teeth to get her to feed her own baby after a few weeks lol!


----------



## NubianFan

I know my two bucklings have grown like gangbusters, and I figure Dru gives a LOT of milk


----------



## sassykat6181

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Canobie  going for the day on the 21st


Cool! I used to go there all the time as a kid  loved the Turkish twist - now I look at it and feel sick. Lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

sassykat6181 said:


> Cool! I used to go there all the time as a kid  loved the Turkish twist - now I look at it and feel sick. Lol


I look at it and feel sick! :lol: I don't do spiny rides lol!


----------



## NubianFan

Skyla I sent you a pm, and it is a really weird one, it has nothing to do with crushes whatsoever!!!

 the next one will though! LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Got it LOL!! 
Bummer, no crush updates?!  lol! Jk 

:lol:


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Skyla, at a glance, your avatar looks like a rocket ship in space... Or a satellite. Just at a glance though...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL!! I'll tell Cowboy that you think he's out of this world  :lol:
Sorry.. Very cheesy.. I'm very tired LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Blah... Who wants to make descriptions for my goats on my site ?? Lol! I hate this part!


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Cowboy ~ Out of this world. 

 

I would, but I have no clue what I'm explaining dairy goat wise. Maaayybeee, if you got a couple Boers, I could help you.


----------



## COgoatLover25

:lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sorry... No boers.. Lol!


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Whhhaaallleeeeee, get some.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! My mom had wanted one, but we decided against it..


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

That's not quite the right decision


----------



## NubianFan

Without Further ado
The puppies


----------



## ksalvagno

Cute!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

SMB_GoatHerd said:


> That's not quite the right decision


:lol: it is when I don't know/trust the herds around here.. I know CL is a good possibility just from some ads I've seen.. I don't want to risk it.. We will just keep our wethers for meat


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Without Further ado
> The puppies


Soo adorable!!!!


----------



## NubianFan

They are so sweet. Such lovies.


----------



## goathiker

DANIELLE-A question.

I have a doe who is having a hard time throwing off bottle jaw and my wormers aren't working well for her.
I have a brand new unopened wormer package from Molly,s. Still all in the original bags and kept dry. It's 3 years old though. I'm thinking that since it's herbs it should still work just as well, what do you think?


----------



## ksalvagno

I used some older herbs from Fir Meadow and they worked just fine.


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> :lol: it is when I don't know/trust the herds around here.. I know CL is a good possibility just from some ads I've seen.. I don't want to risk it.. We will just keep our wethers for meat


Come down to PA sometime, and visit.  We don't have many herds, but they're quality. Lots have been used for our county fair. Take something exotic to yours.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Maybe one day  we don't really have the $ or space for many more goats right now :lol:


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

I understand that... I have 11 at home now... Soooo... I want to get more does... but, once I find one that's affordable and near...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm at 11 now too.. Lol! We were supposed to be cutting back some... But some how adding one turned into adding four :lol:


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Well, I'm getting rid of my market pair in a month, so, I'll be down to 9. 7 does, and the 2 boys... I want to get more does though. And soon enough, another buck...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I've sold 5 this year... 3 does and two bucks.. And then I added 6.. Kinda back fired :lol:


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Welll..... I mean. Before mid April, I had 22 of them... So, you can say I've had a downgrade. :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'd say so :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Bed time for me... I'll ttyl :wave:


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Night!! Sweet Dreams!


----------



## ThreeHavens

goathiker said:


> DANIELLE-A question.
> 
> I have a doe who is having a hard time throwing off bottle jaw and my wormers aren't working well for her.
> I have a brand new unopened wormer package from Molly,s. Still all in the original bags and kept dry. It's 3 years old though. I'm thinking that since it's herbs it should still work just as well, what do you think?


Herbs do lose some potency after a year or so, but I would still give it to her.

As you're giving it I would order Fir Meadow's GI Soother and DWorm A. I'd give that to her with fresh, crushed garlic. That does miracles for my girls.


----------



## goathiker

Okay Thank You. I'll start her on the double dose Wormwood treatment, then, I think I will do the worm tonic B twice a week instead of once until I can order the Fir Meadows on the 17th...

After that I guess I'll use the Molly's up on my chickens just so it doesn't go to waste after it's opened.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Just one thing before I go...

Lindsay.... It's POURING out!! :hair: -_-  :lol: I told you to keep your rain! 
Some pretty nasty thunder too...


----------



## goathiker

Cool, give it to me...It's not supposed to be 95 over here...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

You can have it!! I'm so sick of rain and thunder storms!!  nearly two weeks of it!


----------



## NubianFan

I want a Lehenga now


----------



## COgoatLover25

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Just one thing before I go...
> 
> Lindsay.... It's POURING out!! :hair: -_-  :lol: I told you to keep your rain!
> Some pretty nasty thunder too...


Bwahahahaha!!! Me evil plan has worked ! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I still didn't get any rain Lindsey!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 2 Pygmy does, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, 1 boer doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Yah , well my rain dancin powers onlly go to certain states :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:ROFL:
Why did you send the thunder with it too!?!?


----------



## goatygirl

I has thundered about every night this month.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Close to it!! Soo annoying!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Moon's in heat! :stars:  hope its a viable heat! ray:


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

I'm making instant mashed potatoes!!


----------



## ThreeHavens

goathiker said:


> Okay Thank You. I'll start her on the double dose Wormwood treatment, then, I think I will do the worm tonic B twice a week instead of once until I can order the Fir Meadows on the 17th...
> 
> After that I guess I'll use the Molly's up on my chickens just so it doesn't go to waste after it's opened.


Molly's is good, it just hasn't been as effective for most people. I still buy some mixes from her and she has a wealth of knowledge, but I've been very happy with Kat's herbs. I also prefer that Kat still currently has goats and has a degree in herbology. Pretty cool stuff! Let me know how your girl does.


----------



## Scottyhorse

This is the Castle Rock Grand Torino x Poppy Patch Briar Rose Ella doeling!  Still need a name...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh I love her Sydney!!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Thank you Skyla!! Me too  Something about her face looks a little odd, though... :chin: I think there's a nice long lean neck under all that hair, too!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Could just be the color pattern


----------



## Scottyhorse

Probably. Betty's color pattern on her face makes it look odd too


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So Fancy should have no problem reaching Clarice's size :lol: I'm worried she may not be eating enough though. :chin: :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

I had a good name idea for the doeling last night, but.... I forgot it.... :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> I had a good name idea for the doeling last night, but.... I forgot it.... :lol:


Oh I hate when I do that!! :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Now I get to think some more  If you guys have any ideas, that would be cool to....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

What are sire/dams names?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Sire is Gran Torino, dam is Briar Rose Ella. Also need to name the buckling (Gran Torino x Sweet Rhapsody) but I have a few ideas.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hmmm... 

Desert Rose 
Twelve Dozen Roses 

I can't think of anymore! LOL!


----------



## margaret

You know you're crazy when you have names picked out for goats that aren't even born yet:crazy:
I have breedings all lined up and a boy and girl name for each breeding. I broke my tree theme, all of the names picked out are the names of Beatles songs except for 2 of 'em


----------



## fishin816

COCOA JUST KIDDED WITH TWIN ****DOES****!!!!!!!!! One looks just like her, the other like Blaze!!!! WAHOO!!!!!! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

Hot Chocolate and Marshmallow… thats their names! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats

Well, pictures?!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Congrats Cade!!!  :stars:


----------



## fishin816

I think I am going to retain the chocolate buckskin, even tho I *hate* buckskin, this isnt the average brown/black. Still thinking tho… 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Buckskin is pretty


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Buckskin is pretty


Well, when your herd is 95% buckskin, it gets just a bit dull ;-) I liked buckskin, I just wanted ONE tho, well, now I am cursed! Lol! But the gold doe is really pretty too&#8230; not sure which one I will keep.

I have a problem&#8230; they are only nursing off of one teat! Her udder is VERY lopsided, and the teat is extremely painful for her, but they just wont nurse off of it! It is TOO big for them to get their mouth around it, and i milk it out, try to make them nurse, but they dont like to be forced! I dont know what to do&#8230;

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh I know!! Like 90% of mine are/were gold in some form! LOL!

Tape the teat they like off so they have no choice but to use the other one... I've had success that way  doesn't take long for hungry babies to figure it out


----------



## goatygirl

we only had golds until this year.


----------



## fishin816

Swiss Miss, Cocoa's daughter kidded with TWIN DOES last night!!!! WAHOO! I walked out to check Cocoa, and she had grandbabies! A BUCKSKIN (grr) and GOLD (you want her Skyla? Lol)… WHERE ARE THESE BUCKSKINS COMING FROM?!?!? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

The buckskin fairy


----------



## Texan

Not to butt in to y'all's chat thread, but I found this on CL, and had to share; this is just so sad, makes my heart hurt:  http://killeen.craigslist.org/grd/4533644841.html
Wish there was something I could do...


----------



## fishin816

Texan said:


> Not to butt in to y'all's chat thread, but I found this on CL, and had to share; this is just so sad, makes my heart hurt:  http://killeen.craigslist.org/grd/4533644841.html
> Wish there was something I could do...


Some people need to do some goat care research!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Texan

fishin816 said:


> Some people need to do some goat care research!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Yes, yes they do. :/
Maybe I do to, though...
I have around 6 goats right now, and all of them look great. Bright, alert, super shiny soft coats, playing, drinking, eating, etc. 
They are given free choice coastal hay, Manna Pro goat minerals, and free choice alfalfa pellets since we can't graze them. I also have a cobalt block available to them.
The milkers and growing kids are fed barley and oats as their grain ration, with some BOSS added for fat.
Yet their lids are always pretty pale, never bright red like they should be according to the FAMACHA chart. Any idea why this is? I know that I should get a fecal done, but parasites just don't seem a likely cause when they look so healthy, do they?
Thanks in advance if you have any suggestions. Sorry if I shouldn't post this here, but I lurk a lot, and y'all seem like the authorities on here.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

fishin816 said:


> Swiss Miss, Cocoa's daughter kidded with TWIN DOES last night!!!! WAHOO! I walked out to check Cocoa, and she had grandbabies! A BUCKSKIN (grr) and GOLD (you want her Skyla? Lol)&#8230; WHERE ARE THESE BUCKSKINS COMING FROM?!?!?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


LOL! No more gold goats for me thank you! LOL!  
Besides.. I'm working on selling my Nigies...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> The buckskin fairy


:laugh:


----------



## goathiker

Texan said:


> Yes, yes they do. :/
> Maybe I do to, though...
> I have around 6 goats right now, and all of them look great. Bright, alert, super shiny soft coats, playing, drinking, eating, etc.
> They are given free choice coastal hay, Manna Pro goat minerals, and free choice alfalfa pellets since we can't graze them. I also have a cobalt block available to them.
> The milkers and growing kids are fed barley and oats as their grain ration, with some BOSS added for fat.
> Yet their lids are always pretty pale, never bright red like they should be according to the FAMACHA chart. Any idea why this is? I know that I should get a fecal done, but parasites just don't seem a likely cause when they look so healthy, do they?
> Thanks in advance if you have any suggestions. Sorry if I shouldn't post this here, but I lurk a lot, and y'all seem like the authorities on here.


Try adding Sea Kelp Meal...Everything you are feeding is low copper and low iodine. Kelp will make up for it. 
The ration for growing kids shouldn't be more that 1/4 barley so 3 scoops oats and 1 scoop barley. Because barley takes more energy to digest it is of limited value until the animal is done growing...


----------



## canyontrailgoats

Texan said:


> Not to butt in to y'all's chat thread, but I found this on CL, and had to share; this is just so sad, makes my heart hurt:  http://killeen.craigslist.org/grd/4533644841.html
> Wish there was something I could do...


Looks like they need a serious worming, better feed and LOTS of Copper. Poor things :/ .


----------



## Texan

goathiker said:


> Try adding Sea Kelp Meal...Everything you are feeding is low copper and low iodine. Kelp will make up for it.
> The ration for growing kids shouldn't be more that 1/4 barley so 3 scoops oats and 1 scoop barley. Because barley takes more energy to digest it is of limited value until the animal is done growing...


Thank you so much! I was actually on the verge of getting kelp... I've used it before, and I think it helped a lot. The only trouble is how expensive it is. :/ I'll find some somewhere though. 
I did not know that about barley, thanks!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I killed a potato yesterday...  poor thing! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So Cade, when are you headed to KY? 

You should look for BlackWing Dairy Goats and tell the Skyla said Hi  LOL!


----------



## NubianFan

ummmm how"d that happen?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> ummmm how"d that happen?


I cooked it too long and it blew up!  :lol: the thing is, I had JUST checked them a few minuets before and the one I checked felt like it needed a bit longer... Guess not!


----------



## NubianFan

That is just weird.... do you prick them with a fork or knife before baking?


----------



## NubianFan

I'm scared.... I think my computer may have a virus.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> That is just weird.... do you prick them with a fork or knife before baking?


I know! Lol!
No.... Lol! I know I should, I just didn't think of it lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> I'm scared.... I think my computer may have a virus.


That's no good!!


----------



## NubianFan

Well it isn't causing any problems but my norton found something and I am trying to fix it now, so maybe it wasn't a virus but spyware or something


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, I decided to heck with it and cut the strings today. The Obies are gone, Moon's doe is gone, and Wildflower is gone.
Sold as a package deal for $300, and it's five less to feed so, I win. 

And a Peeps update, still been running a fever, but her discharge mess is clearing up and she finally came out yesterday, first day since she's been sick. And she's been out a bit today too


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh, and I ran into a friend today, and she gave me $10 just cause  That's how awesome my skills are, Emma


----------



## Emzi00

I'm very happy Mini Moon is gone, her face was very disturbing....

Good to hear Peeps is improving!

She probably gave you ten dollars because you're broke.


----------



## Emzi00

_Wait,_ you have friends...?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yes I have friends! :lol: We discuss nemesis's :greengrin:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yes, I'm keeping ONE doe from Moon this go round if she has a nice face, if not, they're all up for grabs  I may even do a x-mas special...


----------



## Emzi00

I'd have never guessed. :greengrin:


----------



## Emzi00

You know, you're screwing up everyone's plans by keeping Edna dry...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> I'd have never guessed. :greengrin:


And we have a common nemesis :stars: So much to talk about there :ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> You know, you're screwing up everyone's plans by keeping Edna dry...


Well I hardly think you count as everyone :lol: But she really does need to be kept dry this year, she got so depressed and stressed when her mom died, it really slowed her growth. She still calls for her and looks every now and then. 
But Fancy I'm sure will be ready by Oct-Nov.


----------



## Emzi00

But, I am the world.  I see, I see... that really stinks. But if she turns out the way I'm sure she will, she's the one I want a buck from... :chin:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

What month are you planning on breeding Billie?


----------



## Emzi00

I'll breed her for march kids.... Hopefully Bear will be man enough by then....... he's very much not bucky, but I got a whiff the other day of buck.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

He's a february kid, right? He'll be plenty manly, little Goob was 5 months when I used him 

Late or early march?


----------



## Emzi00

Yep. He looked like a doe the past 3 months. He's just getting a bit of fluff on his head. :lol:

Early.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

My baby Boer bucks are getting their baby beards now, they grow up so fast :tears: *sniffle* 

Ok, just seeing what's going on in the world... :shades:


----------



## Emzi00

Aww, baby beards.... I need some of them.

And then I think that maybe I want January kids, or February... then I think maybe April when it's warmer..... Throwing you off yet? :shades:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, if you breed any later you're throwing _my_ plans off, how do you like that! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

I don't see how when my goat kids affects your plans... :lol: But Edna, yeah, I had plans alright...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well my plans are confidential at this time, but trust me, it affects them a lot


----------



## ndwarf

What about a story tonight Leslie? Can you continue the one about Taylor and Mischief?


----------



## Emzi00

Oh, bull. :lol: 

Can I just tell you how much I don't like PJ Baileys? That doe that got Jr. Res. probably won't get more than a dry leg..... :GAAH:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Man, I want to see! Not bad enough for $5 though, that's too rich for my blood :slapfloor: I like one doe from them, that is all.

But yes, your plans effect my plans, you will just have to wait and see! :GAAH:


----------



## Emzi00

So if I, like, sold out before you ever lay hands on any of my goats, or ever sell me any goats, that would affect you?


----------



## Emzi00

But with the live streaming, they pretty much just catch any and every goat that is peeing. Not always where you want to be watching.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, selling out wouldn't do my plans any good whatsoever....


----------



## Scottyhorse

I wish I could be watching the live streaming! At least I will probably be at the show next year


----------



## Emzi00

So if my plans affect your plans, wouldn't you need to at least have a general idea of my plans? :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yes, yes I would like a general idea... You tell me and I'll tell you


----------



## Emzi00

Oh Lacie, if you wanted to see the lineups, Cadence Dairy Goats page on fb is posting pictures...

Do you want this transaction to take place where the general public shall not be informed?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Do you want this transaction to take place where the general public shall not be informed?


Yes.... they must not know.... :shades:


----------



## Scottyhorse

I wanna know too!! :leap:ray:


----------



## NubianFan

Oh gosh I know I am behind on story time, but we are blowing stuff up once it gets dark tonight to celebrate me passing my test. So I doubt very much I will have time to write an installment. Sorry everyone, life has been crazy lately. I promise though I won't leave y'all hanging forever I will get back to it.


----------



## Emzi00

Eh, you really want to know? It isn't terribly interesting... :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> Eh, you really want to know? It isn't terribly interesting... :lol:


Yes I do


----------



## goathiker

Your turn to critique the old doe Sydney. Show me what I missed...


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> Yes I do


Want to know my life goals too?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> I wish I could be watching the live streaming! At least I will probably be at the show next year


Oh that's so cool Sydney  
Exciting!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Oh gosh I know I am behind on story time, but we are blowing stuff up once it gets dark tonight to celebrate me passing my test. So I doubt very much I will have time to write an installment. Sorry everyone, life has been crazy lately. I promise though I won't leave y'all hanging forever I will get back to it.


I suppose we can wait a bit longer.. If we must


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> Want to know my life goals too?


Sure


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Your turn to critique the old doe Sydney. Show me what I missed...


Well Jill, I think you covered everything :think:


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> Sure


:doh: What did I get myself into..... does the general public have to hear this too..?


----------



## Emzi00

You were actually quite thorough Jill. You may have missed a little bit here and there, but not enough that I feel the need to go back and point it out.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> :doh: What did I get myself into..... does the general public have to hear this too..?


Nah, you don't have to tell. But I am curious to know what you and Lacie are planning :think:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Holy cow! :lol:


----------



## CritterCarnival

COgoatLover25 said:


> Holy cow! :lol:


Those things are just so ugly...talk about GMO :veryangry:


----------



## goatygirl

I'de like to bring that ting to the fairs I'de be to coolest kid there.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh my!!!  that poor thing!


----------



## NubianFan

What on EARTH!!!! it's Arnold SwartzenCOW....... That is truly scary what have they done to the poor thing?


----------



## Emzi00

52 entries in the 2 yr old alpine class, holy crap.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol Leslie !!

Geeze! 52?!
Wow...

Let me know if you see how Riley does with her doe Poetry in the next class


----------



## Emzi00

I'm not watching the next class.... :lol: Partially because of my frustration with the judge....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*dies* 
Oye! I'm going to die for sure  :lol:
Who's judging?


----------



## Emzi00

Pete Snyder.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ah..


----------



## goatygirl

We've all seen "those" judges. And Sandwich fair the 4-H judge hated Nigerians he placed Kelsie and my friend in last place cause they are multipurpose goats. He completely looked over the Nigerians in every class.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Do you know who is judging sandwich this year? I'm thinking of bringing my two milkers...


----------



## goatygirl

Not sure the ADGA judge is fine.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm just curious who the ADGA judge will be.. It doesn't say on the site... 

Do you have pictures of the goat area/show pens? I'm thinking about just a bringing my own pens


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Ah, judges always frustrate me. They always get a dairy or beef judge for our dairy beef classes. They aren't either. Don't judge me like a dairy cow, when I have a steer.... Geez. It's kinda like getting a sheep judge for a goat show, like, no. You may be similar, but you barely know what you're trying to judge.... Yuck. I can go on forever.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

One reason I don't like 4-H/fair showing  lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Know those days when you wish you were rich?? Today is one of them :lol: me wants!!

http://capecod.craigslist.org/grd/4557608539.html


----------



## margaret

Did someone say Cade is at the nationals this year?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

margaret said:


> Did someone say Cade is at the nationals this year?


He is going to pick up a doe he bought and he gets to show her


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

COgoatLover25 said:


> Holy cow! :lol:


Ah yes, the Belgian Blues.... they're branching out and starting to do that with Holsteins as well....


----------



## nchen7

so is the live streaming of the nationals better this year? b/c I remember watching a bit of it last year, and it was absolutely horrendous. the camera was pointed in really weird angles, poor quality, and you couldn't hear the judge for the life of you. 

Skyla, that's a big trailer....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emma said it was pretty good.. I think it all depends on who is manning the camera...

It is! Lol! I'd LOVE to have that!! 

So, found out that the PA nationals is only 6.5 hrs from me!!  at least that's what google maps said.. Most of the time the GPS says things are closer, and is right lol!


----------



## Emzi00

Isn't always the best shot, but good quality and you can hear the judge really well. I don't really want to hear want he says, I don't like the does he's picking.  But yes, reasons and placings are easy to hear.


----------



## COgoatLover25

I think I might be taking a Belgian blue to fair next year


----------



## NubianFan

That thing is hideous!!! I cant get over how ugly it is.... It seriously almost makes me sick to look at it. I hope they all dont look like that.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

No, the Belgian Blues are exactly that, it's the breed they created.... They have to AI every cow, they can't breed naturally.....


----------



## Emzi00

Skyla, Poetry was 9th out of 49 in the 3 yo class.


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Emma said it was pretty good.. I think it all depends on who is manning the camera...
> 
> It is! Lol! I'd LOVE to have that!!
> 
> So, found out that the PA nationals is only 6.5 hrs from me!!  at least that's what google maps said.. Most of the time the GPS says things are closer, and is right lol!


Where are they? And when? (I don't spend much time studying dairy things.... Sorry.)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Skyla, Poetry was 9th out of 49 in the 3 yo class.


THanks! Riley just texted me  she said diva and Dina didn't make the cut and Mellie took 15th or so


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

SMB_GoatHerd said:


> Where are they? And when? (I don't spend much time studying dairy things.... Sorry.)


The PA farm expo place... Lol July 1-9 2016


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

That's neat! In Harrisburg, that's what I figured. Maaayyybe, I'll convince my best friend to take her does down, if she does well enough at other shows. She has two Nubians and an Alpine. Harrisburg is only about an hour and 45 minutes away from me. I'm hoping to get to the farm show with my Boers someday though. Maybe, I'll make a trip out of it one day, (since I can drive by that time) and come see some of you people who are willing to travel to this state, to visit the crazies like me!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah it is 

That would be cool!!


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Now Skyla, your job is to remind me of this in 2 years, so I can make it.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL!! I'll try  trust me, I'll be posting about it a lot LOL!


----------



## fishin816

margaret said:


> Did someone say Cade is at the nationals this year?


I will be showing my new doe in the three year old milker class!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

For the Produce of Dam class, Ben took his 9 and flipped it over so it was a 6.. :lol: I was laughing so hard that I missed the reasons. He's a hilarious kid.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Could someone walk me through getting registered with ADGA? And switching my goats over from AGS to ADGA?


----------



## Emzi00

Pfft... yeah. I'll go pull some stuff for you.


----------



## Emzi00

Sydney..
http://adga.org/index.php?option=co...regnigerian&catid=909:catadgagoats&Itemid=131


----------



## Scottyhorse

Thanks Emma 

Anyone know how Anne is doing after the wreck?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL Emma!! That funny!

I haven't heard anything new about Anne.. I'm sure they are all still pretty shaken up...
I wish there was something I could do..


----------



## fishin816

Scottyhorse said:


> Thanks Emma
> 
> Anyone know how Anne is doing after the wreck?


I haven't heard anything&#8230; but I did find a pic on the article&#8230;






absolutely devastating&#8230; glad all the people are ok. Has anyone heard which goat it was that died?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

I am just worried about the other goats… in animal control's hands… I hope they are feeding them properly… 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

fishin816 said:


> I am just worried about the other goats&#8230; in animal control's hands&#8230; I hope they are feeding them properly&#8230;
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Animal control just transported them home.. She has all the goats at home...

B-Coming died on the scene and Princess Lady Bug was later put down..


----------



## VincekFarm

Such a shame to lose such beautiful animals. I'm glad to hear that they are at home and (hopefully) beginning to recover from such a traumatic event.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It is... I feel so bad for them..

I'm sure those poor goats are really shaken up too!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> No, the Belgian Blues are exactly that, it's the breed they created.... They have to AI every cow, they can't breed naturally.....


Really? Because it's awful funny how when we had a Belgian Blue bull , every cow we put in the pasture with him got bred  Just saying, not everything you hear is true...


----------



## Scottyhorse

Where is the article? That is so sad


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

COgoatLover25 said:


> Really? Because it's awful funny how when we had a Belgian Blue bull , every cow we put in the pasture with him got bred  Just saying, not everything you hear is true...


Was he on steroids and crazy feed to achieve that look though? Bet not  The breed itself can achieve the look if you feed them for it, and the steroids increase the size.

I also want to know how you obtained such a bull, they are not easy to come by!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Was he on steroids and crazy feed to achieve that look though? Bet not  The breed itself can achieve the look if you feed them for it, and the steroids increase the size.
> 
> I also want to know how you obtained such a bull, they are not easy to come by!


He was shown before we got him out of Missouri and got grand champion yearling bull 
True, true, did not think of the steroids...
Here's a pic, not mine but from the place we got him from


----------



## NubianFan

Ok who is Anne? Is this someone from TGS? Was any of the people hurt?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Ok who is Anne? Is this someone from TGS? Was any of the people hurt?


Anne is a big Nigerian breeder (Rosasharn) she was on the way to nationals and her truck flipped on the Mass Pike.. All four people were ok no harm done.. Just real shaken up..

And no, she isn't on TGS lol


----------



## NubianFan

Gosh that is still terrible though, losing two of her goats. So sad.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It is...


----------



## ndwarf

Story tonight Leslie?


----------



## Emzi00

...... Yeah Leslie........


----------



## NubianFan

Taylor woke up in a fog, she'd thought she'd never go to sleep but when she finally did she slept so hard she was confused when she woke up. She woke to the smell of bacon and the sound of Grandpa's old truck. The Truck!!!! What was Grandpa doing firing up the truck at this time of the morning, it all came rushing back at once. MISCHIEF!!!!! She was going to get to see her today! 
Taylor flung back the covers and literally sprang out of bed. She scrambled to her dresser drug out underwear, socks, and a pair of jeans and pulled them on, then she threw open her closet door and grabbed a button up shirt and a belt, then dropped to her knees and dug under her bed for her cowboy boots. Once she was dressed she wound her hair up on the back of her head in a loose knot and took off down the hall towards the kitchen at a trot. 
She found Grandma in the kitchen standing over a skillet full of scrambled eggs, on the table was a platter of bacon and a pan of biscuits. "Taylor come in here and mix up the frozen orange juice and set the table, you are going to eat before you leave, that horse will wait!" Grandma said


----------



## Emzi00

Making me hungry..... :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Just as Taylor was finishing setting the table Grandpa came strode through the door. "Taylor" He boomed "Eat up, we've got a long day today!" 
Taylor wasn't sure she could eat a bite... She was so excited.... But she soon found she could, because today's was a different kind of excitement, she was HAPPY she'd get to see Mischief, she'd get to ride her and spend a whole day with her. Surely her Grandpa would see that they were meant to be together.... Wouldn't he?
Taylor took another bite of bacon and thought about the possibilities while she chewed...


----------



## NubianFan

As they left the house the sunrise was exploding with color. The drive was gorgeous, through green fields and rolling hills, occasionally they'd pass a farm with dairy cows, or a farm with rows and rows of corn. Sometimes they'd got through a little picturesque town with nothing more than a couple of churches, a few scattered houses, a gas station and a post office. Taylor was quiet as they drove, she was content to look at the scenery and dream of Mischief. Grandpa was chatty, he would comment on a particular tractor someone had or point out a favorite old hang out. He seemed to be in a cheery mood. That gave Taylor a lot of hope.


----------



## NubianFan

When they pulled up at the farm Taylor's jaw dropped... The drive and the countryside was gorgeous, but she'd never seen anything like Maple Hills. The drive in was long and winding and on either side were flowering trees ablaze in burgandy blooms. "redbuds" Grandpa said... "funny thing to have a farm called Maple Hills" Grandpa chuckled. Along the drive was also white rail pasture fencing. When they turned the last corner and popped over a small hill they saw the house and the barn. The house was an enormous saltbox. Not exactly a common type of house for the area, it was immense and white. The barn was a huge but low slung steel barn, in red... There were several corrals, pens, and round pens around the barn. There was a covered arena on one side of the barn. There were horses EVERYWHERE. The all were either Morgans, or Arabians, or Morabs like Mischief... They were all stunning...
Taylor didn't see Mischief, or Mitchell, or for that matter Dude. She saw a tall woman with blond hair riding in one of the round pens in english attire and tack and in another short stocky man working a horse on a lunge line. In the covered arena there was a man in a western shirt and dark jeans and a white cowboy hat who appeared to be giving lessons to three young girls and one young boy on horses in western tack.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I am going to interrupt with udder pictures from Rhapsody and Ella (in that order). What do ya'll think?


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> I am going to interrupt with udder pictures from Rhapsody and Ella (in that order). What do ya'll think?


Eww. Nigerians.


----------



## fishin816

I love both of their udders! What is the herdname? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

Shush now Emma, you were just complementing Cade's new doe


----------



## Scottyhorse

fishin816 said:


> I love both of their udders! What is the herdname?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


They are both from Camanna, located on the OR coast.


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> Shush now Emma, you were just complementing Cade's new doe


Fine. I'd like to see them both higher in the escutcheon, with more centrally placed teats, bigger teats, and a more smoothly blended fore. On the first doe I'd like a more defined medial.


----------



## ThreeHavens

Good udders. I prefer the first one, but both are good.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Thanks Emma  
Thanks as well, Danielle  (Nice rhyme there, eh? ) 

My oarents both kinda want to get rid of the internet....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Scottyhorse said:


> Thanks Emma
> Thanks as well, Danielle  (Nice rhyme there, eh? )
> 
> My oarents both kinda want to get rid of the internet....


Oh no! U can't loose ur internet! Get a smart phone with a lot of data!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 2 Pygmy does, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, 1 boer doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Oh no! U can't loose ur internet! Get a tracking device with a lot of data!
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 2 Pygmy does, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, 1 boer doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Fixed that for you...


----------



## Scottyhorse

:lol:


----------



## goathiker

Wow, someone is really still up? Amazing...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> Wow, someone is really still up? Amazing...


Haha G'Night! 

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 2 Pygmy does, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, 1 boer doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

G'Night, It's true you know.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Well... It's not very late


----------



## goathiker

Nope, not for me anyway. Alright, why have you not posted a pic of Nacoma so we can see him?


----------



## Scottyhorse

...because... well... i'm not sure.....


----------



## goathiker

:lol: I want to see him and some others really liked him. 

Sooo, did you end being able to get the Camanna kids?


----------



## Scottyhorse

:lol: I will try and get some tomorrow  

Still up in the air.... I kinda think so, but, not positive.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Okay, tell me whatcha think about the first part of my review. This is the intro/summary. Be honest, I REALLY want/need to win this competition!

In the year of 2051, high schooler Faith Daniels, with the help of mysterious Dylan​ Gilmore, discovers she has a pulse&#8230; A telekinetic ability that allows her to move objects​ with her mind. Dylan, who shares this same ability, wants Faith to join forces with him in​ a group of telekinesis masters who want to save the world.​ ​ In Patrick Carman's thrilling dystopian novel, Faith Daniels learns about something she​ never knew before. It's called a 'pulse', and it gives you the ability to move objects with​ your mind. Not only that, but Faith has one, too. With the help of Dylan, who not only​ has a pulse as well, but has a second pulse. A pulse stronger than anyone could imagine.​ They secretly meet on top of a building to avoid detection, and every day Faith's ability​ gets even stronger. Does Faith have a second pulse, too? Moving from school to school​ as the territories of what used to make up the United States, Faith and her best friend,​ Liz, make a new friend. A quirky 13 year old named Hawk. Little do they know, Hawk is​ into much deeper stuff than they could ever imagine.​ Two foreboding figures show up at the school, brother and sister Wade and Clara Quinn.​ Wade immediately takes a liking to Faith, and Faith feels the same about Wade.​ Eventually, Wade and Faith go out on a date, but Faith finds out that Wade might not be​ the charming, handsome, gentleman she first made him out to be.​ And what about Faith's parents? She hadn't seen them since she was just a little girl.​ Things just aren't as they seem. ​​It's supposed to be 12pt font, double spaced. ​


----------



## goathiker

Don't write from the center. I'll do the first 2 paragraphs for you but, you'll have to find the changes for yourself  This is the way they want it printed. Double spaced both directions. I'll help you more if you need it. Never use er if you can help it. 

In the year 2051, high school student Faith Daniels, with the help of mysterious Dylan

Gilmore, discovers she has a pulse. A telekinetic ability that allows her to move 

objects with her mind. 

Dylan, who shares this same ability, wants Faith to join forces with him in a 

group of telekinesis masters who want to save the world.

In Patrick Carman’s thrilling dystopian novel, Faith Daniels learns about something she
never knew before. It’s called a ‘pulse’, and it gives you the ability to move objects with
your mind. Not only that, but Faith has one, too. With the help of Dylan, who not only
has a pulse as well, but has a second pulse. A pulse stronger than anyone could imagine.
They secretly meet on top of a building to avoid detection, and every day Faith’s ability
gets even stronger. Does Faith have a second pulse, too? Moving from school to school
as the territories of what used to make up the United States, Faith and her best friend,
Liz, make a new friend. A quirky 13 year old named Hawk. Little do they know, Hawk is
into much deeper stuff than they could ever imagine.
Two foreboding figures show up at the school, brother and sister Wade and Clara Quinn.
Wade immediately takes a liking to Faith, and Faith feels the same about Wade.
Eventually, Wade and Faith go out on a date, but Faith finds out that Wade might not be
the charming, handsome, gentleman she first made him out to be.
And what about Faith’s parents? She hadn’t seen them since she was just a little girl.
Things just aren’t as they seem.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Okay, thanks!  What do you think of it?


----------



## goathiker

Okay, gotta butt in to this one too. Don't use It's for a subject.

Faith Daniels learns about a talent she'd never heard of before, a power called a ‘pulse’. The power to move objects with your mind.


----------



## goathiker

I like it. You're doing just fine. Just avoid vague words, It's, something, these don't describe. Always describe everything with good words.


----------



## Scottyhorse

That sounds better, thanks


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> I like it. You're doing just fine. Just avoid vague words, It's, something, these don't describe. Always describe everything with good words.


I'll just go back to my elementary story writing days, then. All the teachers said I had the most descriptive writing :lol: Thanks, now I need to add my personal oppinions and stuff.


----------



## goathiker

Sounds great and remember each new subject is a new paragraph no matter how short it is.

In Patrick Carman’s thrilling dystopian novel,
Faith Daniels learns about something she never knew before. It’s called a ‘pulse’, and it gives you the ability to move objects with your mind. Not only that, but Faith has one, too.
With the help of Dylan, who not only has a pulse as well, but has a second pulse. A pulse stronger than anyone could imagine.
They secretly meet on top of a building to avoid detection, and every day Faith’s ability gets even stronger.
Does Faith have a second pulse, too?
Moving from school to school as the territories of what used to make up the United States, Faith and her best friend, Liz, make a new friend. A quirky 13 year old named Hawk.
Little do they know, Hawk is into much deeper stuff than they could ever imagine.
Two foreboding figures show up at the school, brother and sister Wade and Clara Quinn.
Wade immediately takes a liking to Faith, and Faith feels the same about Wade.
Eventually, Wade and Faith go out on a date, but Faith finds out that Wade might not be the charming, handsome, gentleman she first made him out to be.

Okay, there are some issues here when you put it into paragraphs.


----------



## goathiker

Ummm by the way, I am not a patient teacher. I expect college level papers from 9 year olds :hammer:


----------



## Scottyhorse

:lol: 

Well, they are 'drifters', and they used to work for the same place that Dylan wants her to join. On Faith and Wade's date, Wade unknowingly killed her parents.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I've gotta go to bed, super tired for no known reason.


----------



## goathiker

G'Night. Good luck on your paper.


----------



## margaret

fishin816 said:


> I will be showing my new doe in the three year old milker class!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Dang, I'll be gone tomorrow.
I plan to watch some of the show today but i'm delivering goats tomorrow and I'll be gone till dinner.


----------



## Emzi00

Super stoked for the Michigan rendy.


----------



## Scottyhorse

When is that?


----------



## Emzi00

Weekend after labor day.


----------



## Scottyhorse

This year?


----------



## Emzi00

Yep.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Cool! With NAPgA?


----------



## Emzi00

I do not believe so. I'm waiting on someone to get more information, he's sending an email tonight.


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

I need a little advice.

One kid in my 4-H club, he is 3 years younger than I and he has been in it for two years showing goats. (I being in it, 8 years) His first year, (last year) his goat (a nubian cross) got sick, but they leave their goats at their in laws because they can't have them where they live. Their in laws are apparently not so into the market end of goats, and last year he got sick, and did not let them know, until they had to make emergency trips to the vet office. The goat made it last year, but only was 48 lbs. by the fair. when he needed to be 50. He was, in turn, not allowed to show, and had to take his goat home. 

This year, I sold him a goat. She was a triplet, but was a very nice looking kid (a very freindly doe, I called Little Red). She was again taken to the in laws, despite my father's constant offering to keep her here, at the farm instead. She was appearently doing very well, until a few days ago when the inlaws called the kid, and his mother, telling them, that Little Red was down. As many of you know, once a goat is down, chances are slim of them getting back up again. Well, she went down from the consumption of moldy feed. The in laws accidentally got water into the small amount of feed in the bottom of the bin, and before the kid came out again to see her, instead of dumping it, they dumped more feed on top of the wet feed. The feed fermented, and was then fed to her. 

She was down so bad, that she couldn't stand on her own. Couldn't even sit up. They gave her 2 IVs and tried their darnest to get her up again. They held her up. They sat her up. While at the vet, she asked the in laws to get a bale of hay and set her up. They failed to do so, saying tey had no access to hay bales. My dad got a text message last night saying that they would pay us the rest they owed for her, and were going to try again next year, because they had to put Little Red down because she was drowning. 

I feel so horrible. It's his second year not being able to show. Dad and i agreed that it isn't fair to him, because he is such a hard working kid. (Last year, he still clean out his stall, that my club used as a "showbox stall" even though he didn't use it.) We also agreed that it would be the right thing to do to split the difference of his remaining balance. 

This is the part I need advise on. Our fair will not allow him to show someone else's animal for showmanship. But in the event that I would need someone to show in a weight class, (such as both goats are in the same class) any 4-Her could do it for me. I was thinking, just to help him out, cheer him up, and get him in the ring, he could show my little market doe in weight class. I feel as a 4-Her, it's something that I should take the lead and just do. Do you think this is a good idea. I'm going to show my wether, who has more of a chance at showing, and let him show her in weight class. I feel so bad. 2 years of hard work in 4-H and still no show experience. I don't know him very well, but I've known him for at least 2 years. What should I do?


----------



## Scottyhorse

I don't see why he couldn't show your second goat. At the junior livestock show last month, I ended up having three goats in the same class, so I had a couple of my friends handle two of the goats. 

Another idea - are you going to any ABGA shows? If you are, maybe see if he wants to go along with you


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Our fair is really strict on the whole "show your own project thing" but I think he should be able to. I just feel horrible. And yeah, but only one this year, and we only have one for show, he's almost a year old buck, hard to handle, and we might not take him to the show to show him... I dunno. Maybe next year. Next Saturday, we're having a club showman clinic at my house, since we have the space, and all of my show animals at our use, so maybe he can get a little more experience there.


----------



## goatygirl

You could hold a fake show at your house wear he could show a goat and get a judge and stuff or let him show the goat in weight. I'm just concerned that they want to buy a new goat next year. Do you really want to have another goat be lost as well it is really irresponsible of the parents to allow their goats to be cared for by another irresponsible and ill knowledgeable person when you offered to keep the goat at your house.


----------



## goatygirl

And now you feel like you have to give them a discount and lose money because it is really not your fault that the goat died.


----------



## goatygirl

And they have no access to hay bales. Every goat needs hay. It is the biggest part of a goats diet.that is way I never let the goat leave the property till it is fully paid for. after that i could really care less what they did to it as long as I get my money. Don't stress to much you try to help so much but they will still not listen some times it is not worth it.The kid my be very good but how good are the parents? I am in the same situation my sister sold my best friend two goats and her mom will not listen to anything we told them. My friend listened but her mom did not and her mom was the one making all the decisions. last year we told them that the doe should be getting grain all through out the pregnancy but her mom did not listen and two kids were born dead and two were born alive. My friend knows better but her mom does not and her mom makes all she decisions.She asked me if she could buy one of my kids this year and I raised the price just so they would not buy any. when it comes to the safety of my kids i will do anything I need to no matter who it is.


----------



## Emzi00

Oh Lacie, "Mission Lacie" wasn't really discussed with that name, although it has to do with a conversation previously had. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Uh huh..... :lol:

So what should I name that appy mare? :chin:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Spots :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Dalmatian :wink:


----------



## goatygirl

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Uh huh..... :lol:
> 
> So what should I name that appy mare? :chin:


You should name her "splatter paint" I've always wanted to name an Appy that.


----------



## Emzi00

You should name her Baby Gray.... :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Those are all terrible!  :lol: 

I was just going over show records and man, tables can really turn, one show they're at the top, next one they're end of the line! :lol:
Babette and Biagia were neck and neck whether they were first or last, so the consistency is there :chin: They're twins, but not. They have the same B-day


----------



## Emzi00

Ummmm.... Lady Gray? That better? :lol:

I still like Babette better than Biagia.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> I still like Babette better than Biagia.


Me too..........


----------



## Emzi00

COgoatLover25 said:


> Me too..........


And why is that? :chin:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I like Babette's dam better than Biagia's, but body wise, I like Biagia more than Babette :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Well, Barbaro is just awesome.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> And why is that? :chin:


I meant the names :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

She is, that's why her kids are $800-1000 :slapfloor: 

Why does everyone hate my not so little Biagia? :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

COgoatLover25 said:


> I meant the names :lol:


Are you pronouncing it right? :lol: It makes a difference


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> She is, that's why her kids are $800-1000 :slapfloor:
> 
> Why does everyone hate my not so little Biagia? :lol:


Her udder crapped out at three years old, too heavy of production so soon was too much...... I'm thinking that's why...


----------



## COgoatLover25

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Are you pronouncing it right? :lol: It makes a difference


Yes I am  I just like the name Babbette better :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Are you pronouncing it right? :lol: It makes a difference


Maybe you need to call her so she knows...


----------



## COgoatLover25

Do you shave a Dairy buck any different than a dairy doe? Or the same way?


----------



## Emzi00

Don't shave the beard, and I like some fluff left on their heads....  :lol: I should just let Lacie answer these questions.... she's better qualified.....


----------



## COgoatLover25

OK, that's what I thought 
Now, a question for Lacie specifically :lol:
If I have a ND doeling that has frostbit ears 
( half of them are gone ) and I show her, will she get points knocked off for her ears not being all there?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Her udder is shot from pregnancy stress, it's somewhat common in cows, and can happen at any age. Biagia only milks 5lbs more than Babette (and that's mostly from the one side that blew out, the other side is normal). Biagia's line isn't a super high producing line either, Rags had a relatively small udder, and Behave Yourself wasn't anything phenomenal, standard 2 gallon a day milker. 
The side that's still good isn't much bigger than it was last year. 

I would bet you'd still like Babette if it was her udder that got wrecked and not Biagia's, wouldn't you?  Barbaro and Willa milk over 22lbs at peak, their udders are still great. 


And yes, don't clip the beard, I do and don't clip the fluffy mop top. I like them better without it, but sometimes I'll leave it.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

COgoatLover25 said:


> OK, that's what I thought
> Now, a question for Lacie specifically :lol:
> If I have a ND doeling that has frostbit ears
> ( half of them are gone ) and I show her, will she get points knocked off for her ears not being all there?


No the ears are not counted against.  Emma has a frostbite doe as well.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> No the ears are not counted against.  Emma has a frostbite doe as well.


OK, good  she's probably not worth showing anyways but its nice to know! Lol


----------



## Emzi00

No, I'd like Biagia then.  I'm just being a pain.  Biagia has a worse face than Babs.


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Emma has a frostbite doe as well.


Stalker.......... Excuse me, PI....


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emma, even I knew that


----------



## Emzi00

You've been hanging around Lacie and I too much.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: Oh you're impossible to please! 

Yeah.... P.I not stalker....  :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> You've been hanging around Lacie and I too much.


No, you've just posted it other places


----------



## Emzi00

COgoatLover25 said:


> No, you've just posted it other places


Haven't really said much, just when someone asks about frostbite.


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :lol: Oh you're impossible to please!
> 
> Yeah.... P.I not stalker....  :lol:


I'd be very pleased with a sos grandson.....  Or one of your pies..... :yum:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm so BORED!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:drool: Now I'm thinking about pie! Blackberries are coming. ... :yum:


----------



## COgoatLover25

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I'm so BORED!!


You're not alone :lol:


----------



## goatlady1314

Im not bored


----------



## Emzi00

Blackberries have started to get ripe here, delicious. :yum: A lot of them died from the rough winter...

But really, I'd be pleased with food. I'm very hungry..


----------



## Emzi00

COgoatLover25 said:


> You're not alone :lol:


You shouldn't be bored, we have Lacie to pick on.. :shades:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol!

I just had ice cream, but wild black berries sound MUCH tastier!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> You shouldn't be bored, we have Lacie to pick on.. :shades:


And exactly what do we pick on Lacie about ? :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

I found a patch that made it through the winter when I took the goat out for a little hike... absolutely delicious!


----------



## Emzi00

COgoatLover25 said:


> And exactly what do we pick on Lacie about ? :lol:


Mission Lacie. But of course you weren't in on that....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> I found a patch that made it through the winter when I took the goat out for a little hike... absolutely delicious!


Yummy!! :yum:

I'll have to go check some of ours.. And the blue berries before the deer, bears and birds get them all lol


----------



## goathiker

Mission vehicle is ready to go :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Did y'all leave me?! *snuffle*


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> Mission vehicle is ready to go :ROFL:


BAHAHA!!! :ROFL: :slapfloor: :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hey Lindsey, Thanx for the rain but next time send more than 10 drops pleeeeease! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 2 Pygmy does, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, 1 boer doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

goathiker said:


> Mission vehicle is ready to go :ROFL:


:slapfloor: That's perfect! I think I need it, park it in her driveway and see how long it takes for her to notice I'm there... :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> :slapfloor: That's perfect! I think I need it, park it in her driveway and see how long it takes for her to notice I'm there... :lol:


:lol:


----------



## Emzi00

I'm still guessing it'd take her about two days.... :chin:


----------



## goathiker

You might be able to make a week if you don't sneak too much food...


----------



## Emzi00

I'll just drink a lot of milk. :lol: She has enough, for sure. She just has water and oatmeal anyway.


----------



## Emzi00

Way to go Lacie, leave right before we talk about the mission.... :lol:


----------



## goathiker

True true, and oatmeal is only good on top of an apple pie or made into cookies...


----------



## Emzi00

I'd just be there baking cookies.... she'd get home and smell them cooking.... run for the hills..... :lol:


----------



## goathiker

:shock::shock::yum:


----------



## Emzi00

Oh Lacie, whenever you show up.... I finally found the stamps, they were hiding.. :lol: Got that card mailed.  But really, my signature' s getting good...


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> Mission Lacie. But of course you weren't in on that....


When am I ever ?! :lol:

I'll still think of some stupid questions to ask :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Hey Lindsey, Thanx for the rain but next time send more than 10 drops pleeeeease!
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 2 Pygmy does, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, 1 boer doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


OK, 11 drops it is then :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

COgoatLover25 said:


> When am I ever ?! :lol:
> 
> I'll still think of some stupid questions to ask :lol:


It was just Jill, Sydney and I. No one else is cool enough to be my friend on Facebook anyway, not even Lacie.  :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

:lol:


----------



## Emzi00

No, I'm kidding. Who would want to be friends with me anyway? :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Ssshhhhh, quiet ...I'm trying to think of some dumb questions :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

You're cutting off my rambling..? :tears: Yeah, no one really wants to be friend anyway, thanks for backing that up Lindsey... :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

That's OK, anytime ! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

I feel so loved.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Good


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Crazy thunder/lightning...  yuck!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Oops, sorry Skyla...


----------



## goathiker

Feeling the love here.


----------



## COgoatLover25

What love?


----------



## goathiker

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Crazy thunder/lightning...  yuck!


Oh, it got that far already. Kind of weird to have a polar vortex in July IMO.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It's super hot and muggy here... We've had storms all afternoon.. But I agree about that cold front!


----------



## goathiker

Well, the cold front is just coming through, I hope. 102 is a little extreme for the Oregon coast. We had that weird hot thunder storm on Sunday. It dumped over an inch of the biggest raindrops I've ever seen and it was 85 outside. Just way too weird...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It's been doing this here all summer :roll: so wet and icky... Temp wise it's been pretty normal for here.. Maybe a bit lower.. But nothing major..


----------



## COgoatLover25

Its been pouring every night here for the past 5 days...plus a bit of hail lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hail is no fun


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Emzi00 said:


> No, I'm kidding. Who would want to be friends with me anyway? :lol:


I want to be your friend Emma! Lol!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 2 Pygmy does, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, 1 boer doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Hail is no fun


The goats hate it :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Speaking of hail.. I have been focusing on making my doe pen bigger.. I should make another shelter for my buck because I have a feeling my big wether is not going to share!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

But I have a few months before we start getting any kind of real rain since you won't share


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Sent you a PM Happy...Geeze I know you told me your name...


----------



## Emzi00

Geeze Jill, even I know her name.


----------



## goathiker

Yeah but, I'm old kind of...


----------



## Emzi00

Nah, you're not old at all.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Home! 1am lol! I'm ready for bed! Night y'all!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Dee, geesh...wonder if you guys remember my name still :roll: :lol:


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Skyla


----------



## Emzi00

Night Skyla


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Night Jill :wave:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Night Emma :wave: lol


----------



## COgoatLover25

Night Skyla!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

And now that the episode of Everyone Hates Chris is over, I take my leave.... I have to wake up tomorrow to watch Cade show..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> Sent you a PM Happy...Geeze I know you told me your name...


Haha it's basically one letter "D" lol remember now?

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

But you can still just call me happy if you want  cuz I'm pretty happy!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Night Lindsay :wave: :lol: I feel famous tonight! Lol!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Jill if you ever visit California you should totally stop by!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Good night Skyla! Btw I really love your name!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Hm, Jill totally wants to swim in the CA ocean at least one more time. My son is in San Diego but, he won't be there much longer. They are moving him to Chicago...Personally, I think he would have been safer going back to Afghanistan. :roll:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh no.. When does he come home?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats

Chicago's a pretty scary place...*shivers*


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, scary and has a lot of problems. He comes home about every other year. This year he's going to use his leave to visit his older brother in New Mexico. I don't mind too much that they have all flown the coop. That was my job right? 
My grandbaby and my 2 daughters are only 2 miles away though.


----------



## canyontrailgoats

Well one thing's for sure, I can't wait TO fly the coop lol..but yeah that's your job and a job well done(since they're not still laying on your couch).

It's great that you live so close to your daughters and g-daughter  . Our family lives on the east coast, so I haven't seen many relatives in years. Kind of a bummer..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> Yeah, scary and has a lot of problems. He comes home about every other year. This year he's going to use his leave to visit his older brother in New Mexico. I don't mind too much that they have all flown the coop. That was my job right?
> My grandbaby and my 2 daughters are only 2 miles away though.


Ya sounds like you did your job! Now time for a visit to the bay area! Im pretty close to Santa Cruz but I hate their beaches and the drive up there..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

We used to go to Walnut and Redondo beach when I was a child. My grandfather in Walnut had orange trees in his backyard. Us kids would climb up and make ourselves sick on the best oranges ever. My grandmother in Redondo Beach had horrible spoiled dogs that yelped if we touched them. Then we would get in trouble for hurting them. She lived in the best area in the world to skate though. That's where we always went swimming too. 
I also stayed with my older sister in Pamona for a few months...Now there was some culture shock for a 16 year old county kid.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I have no idea where any of those places are lol! Sounds nice though! I have family all over! Colorado, Wyoming, Oregon, Virginia, Florida, and here in Cali! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

They are all part of Los Angeles now...


----------



## goathiker

Where in Oregon do you have family?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I believe they are close to Portland but I have never visited them. They come down here once a year or every other year


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Um, I'm only 35 miles from Portland...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'll have to find out exactly where they are! I might know ur neighbors! Lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I gotta go to bed.. Gotta get up early for work tomorrow.. 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

How long does it usually take to get registered with ADGA?


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Dee


----------



## goathiker

That I don't know Sydney. It depends on how on the ball your area leaders are.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hopefully they are fast...


----------



## Emzi00

This made me think of Lacie......

http://sfglobe.com/?id=1691&src=share_fb_new_1691


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm not sure if it was clear enough.... :chin: :laugh:


----------



## Emzi00

I think it fits you well.. :chin:


----------



## Scottyhorse

How does a package from PA get to WA faster than one from CA???


----------



## Emzi00

:chin: :shrug: No clue.... I wonder how long it'll take for a card to get from Michigan to Cali.. :scratch:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Cause California is lame. I can send something to TN, and it'll get there in a week. They can send me something and it'll get here in 3 days or less.

But in other news.... Scotty was working today.... He also looks different without his front teeth :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Something about Lactating Goat? :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

YES! :stars: :lol: 

1 Alfalfa/Wheat Hay
1 Layer Pellet
1 Lactating Goat Grain
1 Quest Gel


----------



## Emzi00

Now, is your handwriting better or worse than his? :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It _can_ be as sloppy as his, if it's a note to myself, because I know what it says, but in general it's a lot better, not amazing, but readable. :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

I knew it was somewhat legible.... better than a two yo handwriting... :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Hey his numbers are really clear?
Did you knock out his front teeth Lacie?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, no I did not! :lol: He's had missing teeth since high school, here and there from rodeo's and drunk fights, but this is full on top AND bottom teeth missing in the front!  
He got nailed in the face with a hoof, ouchie!


----------



## NubianFan

poor guy.... he needs a dental plan, handwriting lessons, and some lessons in personal safety....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yes, for sure! He's barely even 30!

So how's Leslie today?


----------



## Emzi00

How's Lacie today?


----------



## NubianFan

OMGOSH I can't believe I haven't even told y'all!!!!!!!! :doh:

I AM LICENSED!!!!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

WOOOOHOOOO!!!!! :stars: :wahoo: :fireworks: :leap: :dance: arty: :cake: Congratulations!!!


----------



## NubianFan

We need a snoopy dancing icon


----------



## goathiker

Hehe


----------



## Scottyhorse

way to go leslie!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

WHOO!!! Go Leslie!!! :leap: :stars:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

My butt head stinky


----------



## COgoatLover25

You should shave him and post on the critique thread lol


----------



## Emzi00

He's looking good Skyla.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks guys 

Lindsay I am going to *try* to clip him tomorrow  if I have time


----------



## Emzi00

You have exactly 30 minutes to clip him. Only one pair of flippers running at a time. Only one foot purposely off the ground at one time. Once your time is up, everything stops.. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I can have almost 4 goats clipped in 30 minutes! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> You have exactly 30 minutes to clip him. Only one pair of flippers running at a time. Only one foot purposely off the ground at one time. Once your time is up, everything stops.. :lol:


One pair of flippers huh?  :lol:
At be if I had three other people to help me!! :lol: he is a beast!


----------



## Emzi00

Nah Skyla, you can have either three or four on a team. I'll only give you two. 
I seriously think it'd be a ton of fun! I want to go to 2016 nationals for my 16th birthday, so if I do I think a ton of us TGS folks will have to make a team.


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I can have almost 4 goats clipped in 30 minutes! :lol:


You have an unfair advantage, having been a cosmetologist..... and being older than 21.... :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Nah Skyla, you can have either three or four on a team. I'll only give you two.
> I seriously think it'd be a ton of fun! I want to go to 2016 nationals for my 16th birthday, so if I do I think a ton of us TGS folks will have to make a team.


Rude!  lol! 

That would be so cool!!

Bummer I'll be too old  I've always wanted to do the fitting contest..


----------



## Emzi00

You could be there cheering us on.  What's the cutoff age? Thought it was 21ish...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I thought it was 21 too.. I believe it has been in past years.. This year it was 20... I'll be 21 in 2016... :/


----------



## Emzi00

That's a bummer. Lacie, do you know for sure?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> You have an unfair advantage, having been a cosmetologist..... and being older than 21.... :lol:


:greengrin:

And it's sad when you're still the best hairdresser in town when your hands go dead and you can't see. I'm always fixing someone elses haircuts :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Juniors are 14 and under, seniors 15-20...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Be back in a minute... spaghetti is done :yum:


----------



## Emzi00

It all goes out the window when they can legally drink.... :lol:

Enjoy your spaghetti.


----------



## CritterCarnival

NubianFan said:


> OMGOSH I can't believe I haven't even told y'all!!!!!!!! :doh:
> 
> I AM LICENSED!!!!!!


:fireworks::stars: Woo Hoo!!! Congrats!! :stars::fireworks:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> It all goes out the window when they can legally drink.... :lol:
> 
> Enjoy your spaghetti.


Now I'm curious to see how that clip would turn out! :slapfloor:

It was good :yum:


----------



## Emzi00

Bet it's a lot better than oatmeal.


----------



## NubianFan

I'm making brats


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And soup....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:slapfloor: Your post got in the way! Now it sounds like I know you're making soup :lol: I hope not... I hate soup...


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> I'm making brats


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> And soup....


With a fork......... :slapfloor:


----------



## NubianFan

You don't like brats??? How on earth could anyone not like brats??? That's just scary....


----------



## Emzi00

I don't like hot dogs or sausage either....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> With a fork......... :slapfloor:


It's the only way...


----------



## Emzi00

Chocolate milk with a spoon.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Uh huh :cheers: :hi5: :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

That's just an awkward thing for someone to know about somebody else.... I mean, what normal person knows what utensil their friend uses for soup, or how they prefer to drink chocolate milk? :lol: I eat soup with a fork too.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well I notice everything (shocker, lol), so even people I just meet, I know how they eat :lol: 

Even though soup is terrible, it taste better with a fork 

Off to milk...


----------



## COgoatLover25

I don't like brats...all flavors...hot dogs are ok but steak is better :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

I like my steak rare, medium rare. Burgers are best, but they need to be pink in the middle. Sliders are great too...


----------



## NubianFan

You people are weird.... that's all I gotta say.... There is NO comparison between a brat and a hot dog. That's like comparing finely aged prosciutto and bologna.... 
Even worse really.


----------



## Emzi00

I've just never liked brats.


----------



## COgoatLover25

I just have different taste lol...besides I get my gourmet in when I eat Mulefoot pork  :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hoping this is good! Lol


----------



## Emzi00

:yum:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

And.... It's... Good! Lol! I think it would taste better with something I the then carrots though lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Regular carrots or baby carrots? :yum: I remember one time my brother ate 3/4 of a bag of baby carrots, he was upchucking the whole next day. He didn't eat carrots for the next five years....... I however love carrots, especially with ranch dressing.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Regular carrots or baby carrots? :yum: I remember one time my brother ate 3/4 of a bag of baby carrots, he was upchucking the whole next day. He didn't eat carrots for the next five years....... I however love carrots, especially with ranch dressing.


Regular carrots  I love both, but we don't often get the babies...

Me too! I have eaten a whole bag of baby carrots before! :lol: delish! My aunts were giving me weird looks :lol: and said "I know what to get you for your birthday!!"


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie's going to hate you Skyla.. :lol: With the pictures of cats and all...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's ok  lol!
I love my Hannie


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I have now disowned you.... you're dead to me! :lol: :slapfloor: :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*snuffle*


----------



## Emzi00

Speak of the devil... :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

[Q UOTE=Emzi00;1744263]Speak of the devil... :lol:[/QUOTE]

:lol:


----------



## Emzi00

It's okay Skyla, I'm sure I've been disowned many times by Lacie.... :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I have quite good timing. ..


----------



## Emzi00

Except for when you're actually needed..


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> Except for when you're actually needed..


:lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Except for when you're actually needed..


You know how I feel about needy people....  I try to avoid being needed :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> You know how I feel about needy people....  I try to avoid being needed :lol:


And you knowing this about yourself decided to get married and have five kids? Family, who often tend to be needy..? :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

:twisted:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yep! :slapfloor: 

But really they all learned to be quite self sufficient :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

I'm just here imagining little kids being self sufficient.... alone...... :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well... For some reason my back hurts.. I'm gonna hit the hay so I can watch one of my favorite does tomorrow morning 
Night


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: Not quite like that! 

And Leslie, are your trying to tell someone that they're a horse's....? :chin:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Night Skyla :type::ZZZ::rainbow::window:


----------



## Emzi00

Night Skyla. :hug:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Night Skyla :wave:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Night guys  :hug:


----------



## NubianFan

:laugh:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hahahahahah! I said Good nite first !!!!  I win! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Lindsey, I win, because I have Lacie. :shades:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I was born first, I win  :laugh:

And I have my own self, double win :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

I was born last and therefore have more years to live.... :lol: You can win...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Aren't you and her the same age? :chin: 

I got to grow up in better times, I win.


----------



## Emzi00

Yeah, well, I have Sydney too.  And Jill.


----------



## Emzi00

She's older than me by a year or so.... I'm young, don't forget that.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You can have them on alternating weekends 

I have Babette :shades:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I got to grow up in better times, I win.


I'll grant you that. :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Yeah, well, I don't have a friend who owns a Colquitts. :shades:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

End of discussion, I dont want to hear it! I won, you'll win later :lol:

I have to go feed Screamy..... she's screaming.... like a dying banshee....


----------



## Emzi00

...


----------



## goathiker

:-D Yeah, me neither.


----------



## Emzi00

I have one too inappropriate to post here... :lol: I've run out.. :lol:


----------



## goathiker

I've got a few of those too.


----------



## Emzi00

...


----------



## Emzi00

......


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> ......


Hehe! That's Riley's doe lol


----------



## goathiker

I've got about 8 out of 10 on the list.


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie, you can come out of the shadows now...it's really not a great night to go bucknapping....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

But... it's a great night out here for that! :tears: *sniffle*

But I was going to try to get to sleep soon, I'm really tired tonight for some reason :scratch:


----------



## Emzi00

Then all you have to do is say "Good Night"


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

What if it's a terrible night? :lol: What if I don't want to tell people when I slumber? 

Lol, good night. :wave:


----------



## Emzi00

:wave: Don't die in the next twelve hours.


----------



## goathiker

I think my dog has Shirley Temple syndrome. onder:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> Lindsey, I win, because I have Lacie. :shades:


Yeah, but I won


----------



## Scottyhorse

I think that Reds life is coming to an end... :tears::sigh::blue::tear::tear: I think I am going to have to call the vet out and see if he has to be put down... I don't even know what to say.


----------



## Scottyhorse

He looks so terrible


----------



## COgoatLover25

Aaaawww Sydney  that's sad :hug: Who's Red? :hug:


----------



## Emzi00

Your bad day is way trumping my bad day. :hug: I'm so sorry Sydney.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So sorry Sydney.. :hug:


----------



## Scottyhorse

The vet left a little bit ago. He's gone.


----------



## ThreeHavens

Oh Sydney, I'm so sorry.


----------



## COgoatLover25

I'm so sorry Sydney :hug:


----------



## Scottyhorse

We think he got colic. He was really old, and it's so hot. We had to put him down.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:mecry: :hug: :hug:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Poor Scotty doesn't know what to do.... He and Red were like conjoined twins.... He's out of his mind right now...


----------



## NubianFan

Let Scotty see his body. I've found it helps a little. So sorry about Red.


----------



## Scottyhorse

NubianFan said:


> Let Scotty see his body. I've found it helps a little. So sorry about Red.


Thank you. We did, he just doesn't seem to 'get it'.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Red is buried now, the guys were as gentle as they could be with his body. He's got a nice spot in the pasture.


----------



## NubianFan

Poor Scotty, he just can't accept it yet, he gets it, they are intelligent creatures... (((HUGS))) Sydney


----------



## Scottyhorse

You are right, he won't accept it. He will eventually though, it'll just be really hard for him.


----------



## goathiker

He'll find another pal then it will all be good. So sorry about Red...


----------



## Scottyhorse

Thanks Jill.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Sorry about Red :hug:


----------



## ksalvagno

Sorry about Red. :hug:


----------



## fishin816

Sorry about Red… 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

Thanks guys :hug:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh my gosh, Sydney!  How awful, I'm so sorry! :hug:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Oh my gosh, Sydney!  How awful, I'm so sorry! :hug:


Thanks Lacie.... We knew this was coming, he was just so old, but for him to go out like this...? Nope :/


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh no.. so sorry Sydney!  Scotty will need some extra attention for a little bit.. You can help each other get through this. The loss of one of our loved ones is always difficult but at least you know he lived a long happy life and you took great care of him.


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

Scotty seems to be doing better tonight  One of the horses was laying over where he was buried and another standing over the grave.... Not sure who but I would bet it was Riley and Scotty. Riley and Crescent were trying to get Red up today


----------



## COgoatLover25

Colic is a scary thing, we had a horse come up with a serious case last year ... His gut was twisted at a 360 degree angle . Thankfully, we had very experienced vets to do surgery, he recovered quite well though it was a slow process. He did not founder as many of them do in recovery .
Today, he lives just like any other horse 
Seeing that gelding on the operating table while they were performing surgery opened a real aspect of life for me.
Sorry about Red Sydney :hug: I have an older boy too and I hope he just goes peacefully


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's how we lost my Jenny girl...  she was about 26-28 or so... We had a messed up winter and a lot of horses coliced... She was the one who got it the worst....  I didn't even get to say good bye to her...


----------



## COgoatLover25

Pics of Jazz wearing my horrible shave job :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

You know you clip boers different than dairy, right? :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> You know you clip boers different than dairy, right? :lol:


Yes, Emma...and I did


----------



## Emzi00

Then what the heck is up with her tail? :lol: That looks pretty rough, almost as bad as Lacie's son....


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> Then what the heck is up with her tail? :lol: That looks pretty rough, almost as bad as Lacie's son....


Stop being so picky  its my first ever time ! :lol:
I'd like to see you try...


----------



## Emzi00

Get me a boer to clip, and I will. And it will be epic.


----------



## COgoatLover25

:lol: plus...I don't clip dairy goats all that well so I really didn't expect to do good on a Boer :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Have you seen the dairy clips I've done? :slapfloor: I must say that I drastically improved once I figured out those cheap clippers.


----------



## COgoatLover25

:lol: all my does are wearing shave marks...


----------



## Emzi00

I'd say that's better than being bald and patchy... :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> I'd say that's better than being bald and patchy... :lol:


Uuuuummmm.......well....I may have forgotten a few slight details........


----------



## Emzi00

Hot cocoa for breakfast. :yum: Well, cold pizza too. :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Yum................


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I love your barn Lindsey!


----------



## COgoatLover25

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I love your barn Lindsey!


Thanks :lol: its for the horses


----------



## Emzi00

I'll take the barn and the horses......


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:laugh:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> I'll take the barn and the horses......


You won't be taking ...I'll be keeping :lol: :shades:


----------



## Emzi00

Fine I'll just go take from Lacie..... I don't think she's sold Trinity yet....


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

goatygirl said:


> And they have no access to hay bales. Every goat needs hay. It is the biggest part of a goats diet.that is way I never let the goat leave the property till it is fully paid for. after that i could really care less what they did to it as long as I get my money. Don't stress to much you try to help so much but they will still not listen some times it is not worth it.The kid my be very good but how good are the parents? I am in the same situation my sister sold my best friend two goats and her mom will not listen to anything we told them. My friend listened but her mom did not and her mom was the one making all the decisions. last year we told them that the doe should be getting grain all through out the pregnancy but her mom did not listen and two kids were born dead and two were born alive. My friend knows better but her mom does not and her mom makes all she decisions.She asked me if she could buy one of my kids this year and I raised the price just so they would not buy any. when it comes to the safety of my kids i will do anything I need to no matter who it is.


No, thiis kid has it hard. He has had two years of not showing, and it's not his, or his mother's fault. They did as much as they could for this animal. They know what they're doing, just luck is not in his favor. I feel as if I should help out, as a nother 4-H member. We are having a showmanship clinic, but I don't think it's fair not to let him buy from me next year, or make him pay the full price because he really is a hard worker, and so is his mother just they need to find the right accomadations for his goat...


----------



## ThreeHavens

Sydney, I totally understand it's not this boy's fault, but I would not sell a goat to him unless he can prove it'll be kept in a better environment. That's part of his responsibility - knowing wherever the goat is, it'll be well cared for.


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

I understand that. And it really isn't his or his mother's choice of where to keep the goat. They are having trouble keeping it at home, and it's a little far to keep it at my farm. I don't know what will happen next year but I hope they can figure something out. I want my goats as safe as possible after their sale, but some things just happen. Preventable or not. Whoever's fault it is...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Finally got Justice clipped... And I will NEVER do that again!! :lol: I'll get pics a bit later


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:yum:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

WHAT THE F happened to Jeffers site?!?!? I hate it!!! :GAAH:


----------



## Emzi00

Good choice of words Lacie. :applaud: Couldn't have said it any better. :lol: Terrifying, isn't it?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It's awful! So bad... so so bad. Why did they change it? It's only been the same forever! I'm not a fan :lol:

Oh, and I was just flipping through my pics, did I ever show you the Seneca babies?


----------



## Emzi00

No you did not.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh... well... you wanna see them? :slapfloor:


----------



## Emzi00

:doh: ............yes.........


----------



## Emzi00

Well, it looks like I lost all my pictures on my phone... that's nice.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

What? That's crappy!


----------



## Emzi00

Yep, totally. A few survived it looks like... I can't take pictures either... it's gank.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So it's worse than my phone? :slapfloor: Sorry, not funny, it's just hard to believe there is a worse one out there!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I got pics of my stanky boy 

Aren't his bangs and ity bity beard adorable?!?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Skyla..... why isn't his head up higher?......

I think I'm off to tackle some dishes.... and the floors.... :chin: 3 birthdays in 2 days :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> So it's worse than my phone? :slapfloor: Sorry, not funny, it's just hard to believe there is a worse one out there!!


Yes. :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Even after we mobbed Cade about holding the goat's head up? I'm disappointed... 

Have fun doing stuff, being active, cleaning.... :lol:


----------



## sassykat6181

He looks good! Are you showing him? I really want to clip my bucks


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

sassykat6181 said:


> He looks good! Are you showing him? I really want to clip my bucks


No  
No buck shows close by... I just really wanted to clip him :lol:

Besides, he's such a beast I wouldn't want to show him!! LOL!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey Cade, Candy's doe kid just sold for $1,325!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

...


----------



## Scottyhorse

Wow, the new jeffers website looks like crap. More like **** but ya know 

Problem over here, Betty seems to be going into labor, but it's 12 days till day 150!  Not sure what to do


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Only seven days to her 145 though... (That's what i go by with my Nigies..) hopefully she can hold out a few more days... :/ I know does that have gone 6-5 days early with no problems...
Any way you can get her a shot of Dex maybe? I've heard that it (a steroid) will help the kids lungs develop better quickly... Sorry.. My wording isn't right lol


----------



## Scottyhorse

We don't have any Dex on hand, and the vets are all closed now. I am hoping that if she does kid, we can go off the 7 days till day 145 thing (which I thought about) and all will be okay. I know she has at least trips, and they will probably be small anyways (though she still has been getting grain) but still has me worrying :lol:


----------



## fishin816

WOW! Glad I wasn't there… I would have gotten sucked into buying her! Lol! Do you know who bought her? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I go by 145 and have had one of my does kid with quads (one was stillborn) 5 days early! The three live kids were all fine and healthy  and one of Trickyroo's Nubians kidded 6 days early this year  and the twins boys were fine and healthy too 

And I don't blame you for worrying


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I go by 145 and have had one of my does kid with quads (one was stillborn) 5 days early! The three live kids were all fine and healthy  and one of Trickyroo's Nubians kidded 6 days early this year  and the twins boys were fine and healthy too
> 
> And I don't blame you for worrying


Okay, that is reassuring. Thank you Skyla


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

fishin816 said:


> WOW! Glad I wasn't there&#8230; I would have gotten sucked into buying her! Lol! Do you know who bought her?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Uh.. Don't remember the name.. But she is going to Idaho!  lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> Okay, that is reassuring. Thank you Skyla


:hug: hope it all goes well and you have some healthy kids!


----------



## fishin816

Keena and Birdy in one ring is probably what made her go so high! Wow… and what if she freshens with a horrible udder? That would make me sick… 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

fishin816 said:


> Keena and Birdy in one ring is probably what made her go so high! Wow&#8230; and what if she freshens with a horrible udder? That would make me sick&#8230;
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Never know... It's a risk.. All those kids are.. You just don't know.. The Saanen kid went for $4,500!


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Never know... It's a risk.. All those kids are.. You just don't know.. The Saanen kid went for $4,500!


Oh. My. Word. NEARLY $5000 FOR A BABY GOAT?!? I have paid a lot of money for goats&#8230; but $4500&#8230; that is insane! Oh well&#8230; lets just hope that doe becomes the next national CH for her new owners&#8230;

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yep.. But these are some of the too lines in the breed  some of the goats were steals! The sable doe went for $900 (with nearly a whole pedigree of national champions!!) and the AM alpine $800!


----------



## sassykat6181

^ she better milk GOLD for that price!!!!

I was there when Candy gave birth . She's a nice doeling


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Yep.. But these are some of the too lines in the breed  some of the goats were steals! The sable doe went for $900 (with nearly a whole pedigree of national champions!!) and the AM alpine $800!


Well&#8230; that is CHEAP compared to $4500!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol! It sire is!!


----------



## Emzi00

Skyla, how much did the yearling alpine go for? I didn't have time to watch.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It was a little over $2,000... I think it was like $2,250?


----------



## Emzi00

That's insane.... I guess some people like PJ Baileys.... I liked the Chateau Briants doeling. The Kara Kahl doeling was cool too.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Was that the PB or AM doe kid? 
I know Riley got the PB doe kid.... 1,225? I think it went for...


----------



## NubianFan

so tonight, cheese dip made with white velveeta, rotel and over a pound of hamburger over fritos chips with a dollop of sour cream on top....


----------



## Emzi00

The PB was the Kara Kahl doe. Very pretty.


----------



## Emzi00

:yum: I should just come live with you Leslie....


----------



## NubianFan

But what would you do on brat nights?


----------



## NubianFan

thats called quick and easy comfort food....


----------



## Emzi00

I'd go far, far away and not eat.... :lol:

I'm sorry Leslie, this all just sucks, and I can't even start to comprehend it. My grandpa died from lung cancer, but I was little and couldn't understand it. I hope you know that you and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## NubianFan

It does suck. And it is one of those things that not a thing in the world can be done but Prayer.
Thank you for the Prayers and to everyone who has given Prayers or good thoughts.


----------



## CritterCarnival

So sorry you're going through this heartwrenching time, I wish there were something to say that would help, but I know better. I lost my dad and a brother to differing cancers, it's just so devastating...

Spend time, take pictures, talk a lot...candles lit for you and yours.


----------



## Emzi00

Could use some of your guys' insight.. For fair I'll be taking my yearling wether so I have another class to show in. We have a pet wether class and a dairy wether class. The dairy wether class is 1 yr & under. Since he'll be like a year and a half, do you think he can still be in that class since he's technically a year old? I texted my small animal leader for our club, but haven't heard back yet.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hmm that's hard lol!
I would think yes, but then again, no.. :/ I'm not really super sure... :/ sorry...


----------



## margaret

I would say yes.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I say no... :chin:


----------



## NubianFan

I would think no. Since it says one year and under. If it said yearlings I would say yes.


----------



## Emzi00

I'm just confused about it. :chin: I don't feel like calling anyone, lol.


We got a couple barns moved today and some poles sunk for the buck pen. And by poles I mean telephone poles and trees.  Then I was forced to drive the tractor back to my uncle's... it's been years since I've driven a tractor.... lots of screaming at intersections, lol.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You know, I am severely unimpressed with the nation show winners, except for the Saanens... Tim judged them right, but the rest.... yikes! Not what I would have chose, I wish I had paid for the live stream, surely there must have been more appealing goats out there!


----------



## Scottyhorse

The Nigerians are ok... I don't like the GC though... :chin: Recorded grades look poopy.


----------



## Emzi00

Especially the alpines, my friends had some really nice does consistently placing around 15th, but they were a lot nicer than the does in front of them I thought. I wasn't terribly impressed. Holly did good with her alpines, and they're nice, I believe she got reserve junior with her one of her nubians too.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I think I might shave Carolina's doelings when we get home... Or at least Twinkle Toes. but they look so cute with all their fuzz!


----------



## Emzi00

Twinkle Toes.. :laugh:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Nope, was not impressed with any of them, except for the senior Saanen does, the Vanjust Obie doe, and the Obie RG, . The rest looked like scrub goats to me 
For Alpines I guess Shelby was nice, the RC looked like Gracie to me, but with a bigger udder, and I did like the PJ doeling, though I didn't get to see the rest!

My phone has been telling me for the past three days we are under a flash flood warning :lol: I look out side and it's as hot and sunny as can be! Today we are supposed to get "light rain" and so far it's only gloomy.


----------



## Emzi00

Goodness, where is my Sydney when I need her... :chin:


----------



## Scottyhorse

I am here, I am here!

I have come to the conclusion that most Nigerians are nicer than most Obies... :chin:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Lacie, you need to come to the 2015 national show to show everyone what a real alpine should look like. And if you have multiple in a class..... I want to show one


----------



## Scottyhorse

Diane (farm sitter and neighbor) just sent these to me


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> Diane (farm sitter and neighbor) just sent these to me


How absolutely ADORABLE!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Scottyhorse said:


> Lacie, you need to come to the 2015 national show to show everyone what a real alpine should look like. And if you have multiple in a class..... I want to show one


Nooooo! I just wanted to watch! :lol:

And I have decided I am _not_ bringing Peeps to see Emperor. I think it would be a waste if I brought her and she still couldn't settle, when I could have brought a doe that I know will settle. 
And I have all the time in the world to try and breed her to Nehru, any baby is better than no baby. And Kristi works, I don't really. So I can watch her like a hawk and give shots as needed to see if I can get her bred. It'd be harder for Kristi to do that.

SO, Babette, Biagia and Clarice will be seeing him in Oct.

And I'm also thinking of changing my retaining plans... 
1 doe from Babette
1 doe from Moon
1 doe from Clarice (instead of none)
1 doe from Biagia (instead of two)
Anything Peeps may throw my way

All those doe kids will be on the 2015 show string. I have 3 shows laid out for them already.

And maybe a buck kid will be kept from someone, or I'll buy a buck from someone :chin:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Darn, I want to show one of your goats :mecry:


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

I miss Blue Bell!!!!  She died from joint ill in April. She was so little, so young. She was my favorite baby of the season! She never got to meet her half siblings that were born a week later!  I miss her soooooo much! I'm starting to cry again!!!!!   WHY?!? WHY Bella!?!?!?!  I was soooo looking forward to showing her in May!!!   

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 4 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## ThreeHavens

I'm so sorry, Charisa. It hurts so much to lose a goat ... especially a baby who has just begun their life. But I'm sure you made it so happy for her while she was here. :hug:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Scottyhorse said:


> Darn, I want to show one of your goats :mecry:


Lol. I'm dying to know how the little Empress did at the show! They're all at state fair today


----------



## margaret

Emma after much thought and consideration I have decide that you are going to deliver your yearling doe and Bear to my house tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## ndwarf

margaret said:


> Emma after much thought and consideration I have decide that you are going to deliver your yearling doe and Bear to my house tomorrow afternoon.


LOL and free of charge I guess:hammer: :slapfloor:


----------



## Emzi00

margaret said:


> Emma after much thought and consideration I have decide that you are going to deliver your yearling doe and Bear to my house tomorrow afternoon.


I don't think so.... :lol: I'm very pleased with how they're turning out... :chin: If you feel like driving to Michigan with some does, I'd let you breed them to Bear.  Wish adga had a doe only service memo though. :chin: Sales pitch to anyone lurking in the shadows, I'll cut you a sweet deal on a stud fee if you're a 4H/FFA member or if your herd does DHI/LA...


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Lol. I'm dying to know how the little Empress did at the show! They're all at state fair today


I bet she kicked butt, that little doe is awesome!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emma, with service memo's write *DOE ONLY* across the top of the memo. ADGA will put it to file and only allow does to be registered with that breeding.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> I bet she kicked butt, that little doe is awesome!


I hope so! She's really pretty!


----------



## Emzi00

But, but, did you see the depth she has already?! She's better than the fangled new things...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

She certainly is better, but it seems that most people like the new fangled things :chin: But not I! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Then most people are plain dumb. :lol: Okay, please, nobody take offense to that. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I think I might be most excited about the EmperorXClarice kids! She has tremendous depth, and that old lines have that down pat. Should be some really nice kids! :greengrin:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And I'm curious to know who has Thunderhead I. Fantastic Chief straws! He was an awesome buck! :hair:


----------



## Emzi00

I want to see how those kids turn out, should be good. :chin:

And if Sydney ever gets to show a goat for you, then I need to show two of them for you.  :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

You think somebody still has some? He hasn't had any registered kids since '96 or something like that. I wonder how he'd cross with these new things.. :chin: Did you see Renee had some straws from some old sodium bucks? Probably sold now that nationals are over.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

http://repcosrvcs.com/AAAI/alpine.htm

:chin:.... I wonder if they're still in business.... onder:

And YEAH they should be like Wailea (body wise, udder isn't quite there yet), and flashy as can be!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> You think somebody still has some? He hasn't had any registered kids since '96 or something like that. I wonder how he'd cross with these new things.. :chin: Did you see Renee had some straws from some old sodium bucks? Probably sold now that nationals are over.


That's what I want to find out. He was born in 76 and has kids into 96, so he must have been collected, bucks don't live for 20 years...
Crossed on the SOS granddaughters, it should bring back the consistency in the old lines, then line breed on that a bit, see if Diane still has the straws I want, incorporate those, and bam, 1980's all over again :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

So, you're bringing sexy back? :lol: That's your big plan?


----------



## margaret

ndwarf said:


> LOL and free of charge I guess:hammer: :slapfloor:


Of course:lol:


----------



## margaret

Emzi00 said:


> I don't think so.... :lol: I'm very pleased with how they're turning out... :chin: If you feel like driving to Michigan with some does, I'd let you breed them to Bear.  Wish adga had a doe only service memo though. :chin: Sales pitch to anyone lurking in the shadows, I'll cut you a sweet deal on a stud fee if you're a 4H/FFA member or if your herd does DHI/LA...


Well then Emma, I'm going to write your will, (leaving your goats to me of course) forge your signature and kill you:lol:
Then I'll get your goats:slapfloor:


----------



## margaret

I don't think I want to drive all the way to Michigan, with goats in my trunk:lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> So, you're bringing sexy back? :lol: That's your big plan?


No, no, I'll probably die before I achieve that :ROFL: The family must carry on with my plans, I'll have programs drawn out 30 years into the future of my death. So they have a little guidance, and by then they ought to be able to just carefully select goats to breed together within the herd, and out cross here and there.

But no, that's not quite my grand master plan


----------



## goathiker

margaret said:


> Well then Emma, I'm going to write your will, (leaving your goats to me of course) forge your signature and kill you:lol:
> Then I'll get your goats:slapfloor:


Good luck with that Emma's MEAN.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

margaret said:


> Well then Emma, I'm going to write your will, (leaving your goats to me of course) forge your signature and kill you:lol:
> Then I'll get your goats:slapfloor:


Well.... :slapfloor: Emma, you should probably watch out :shades:


----------



## Emzi00

And by your family you mean your 'more favorite' child? :lol: Well, I'm going to beat her to it.  It's officially a race, starting now... your choice whether she finds out about this race now or later. :lol:

Right, right... ruling the world and killing everything in your path..


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well.... :slapfloor: Emma, you should probably watch out :shades:


I have one of my _many _ knives on me at all times anyway, I'll just start carrying my gun around too... :lol: And honestly, my signature is so wicked, ain't nobody forging that. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> And by your family you mean your 'more favorite' child? :lol: Well, I'm going to beat her to it.  It's officially a race, starting now... your choice whether she finds out about this race now or later. :lol:
> 
> Right, right... ruling the world and killing everything in your path..


:lol: And how exactly do you plan to continue with me herd? You're not signed up on the family thing (forget what it's called, but the thing you sign up for to have your entire family on your herd ownership). :lol:

 How did you know?! :shocked:


----------



## Emzi00

But really Margaret, wait until 2018 and I'll bring you some, you can pick which ones then.


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :lol: And how exactly do you plan to continue with me herd? You're not signed up on the family thing (forget what it's called, but the thing you sign up for to have your entire family on your herd ownership). :lol:
> 
> How did you know?! :shocked:


I have time to worm my way into it yet.... :lol: just don't drop dead for a decade or so..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Eh, I'll just adopt you, and the two of you can deal with it all, you'll run it right! :lol: No worming required 
I mean, you really can't do worse than the boy child... *shudders at the clip*
I mean you're practically family since I'm willing that you have to wear that lovely ensemble  :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

-Get Lacie to be willing to adopt me _Check_
-Destroy Colquitts _Pending_
-Eat dinner......


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh and Emma, I entrust you to start the QH line of names with the goats, like Kristi's TB line of goats :lol: You're already halfway there. Poker Chip and Snuffy Gambler (a son to be  ) would be a great start  :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> -Get Lacie to be willing to adopt me _Check_
> -Destroy Colquitts _Pending_
> -Eat dinner......


As soon as I get the AI kids I want and the lines I want.... they will never win another show again, and my plan for making the breed better.... again.... will be in place... 

P.S.... What's for dinner?....


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Oh and Emma, I entrust you to start the QH line of names with the goats, like Kristi's TB line of goats :lol: You're already halfway there. Poker Chip and Snuffy Gambler (a son to be  ) would be a great start  :lol:


Give me the names and I'll do it. :lol: No bucks from here for a couple years though, but when I keep one... :lol: I'm digging Snuffy Gambler... :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> As soon as I get the AI kids I want and the lines I want.... they will never win another show again, and my plan for making the breed better.... again.... will be in place...
> 
> P.S.... What's for dinner?....


It sickens me when people say they drool over them..... We must get you back in the ring to kick their butt....

Whatever I decide to make, not sure yet. Probably some pasta or something else easy.... :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yes! And may Snuffy be the most influential buck of the modern Alpines :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> It sickens me when people say they drool over them..... We must get you back in the ring to kick their butt....
> 
> Whatever I decide to make, not sure yet. Probably some pasta or something else easy.... :lol:


What's even more sickening is that they have been ruining them since 1975.... ick.

I'll be right over , my stomach has been growling all day... probably because I haven't eaten since saturday afternoon... :chin:


----------



## margaret

goathiker said:


> Good luck with that Emma's MEAN.


Yeah well so am I.
Just ask ndwarf.


----------



## ndwarf

margaret said:


> Yeah well so am I.
> Just ask ndwarf.


She is, for a long time she would chase me around church and pin me to the ground until I said that her family rules and my family drools. The ironic thing is that even though she bullies me around a lot, she is probably my best friend.:hug:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> What's even more sickening is that they have been ruining them since 1975.... ick.
> 
> I'll be right over , my stomach has been growling all day... probably because I haven't eaten since saturday afternoon... :chin:


Yeah, she should stick to ruining Toggs....

You'll have to make it yourself, I have to go help build a buck pen. That is, if you can manage to find my address.... :lol:


----------



## ndwarf

margaret said:


> Well then Emma, I'm going to write your will, (leaving your goats to me of course) forge your signature and kill you:lol:
> Then I'll get your goats:slapfloor:


I agree, watch out. She would do it!!


----------



## Emzi00

margaret said:


> Yeah well so am I.
> Just ask ndwarf.


Yeah, well this one time I stole candy from a baby. 

Lol, no. I've just had to learn to defend myself. Or at least not get the crap beat out of me.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Yeah, she should stick to ruining Toggs....
> 
> You'll have to make it yourself, I have to go help build a buck pen. That is, if you can manage to find my address.... :lol:


What is the first letter your road starts with? :lol: I'll find it from there! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Yeah, well this one time I stole candy from a baby.
> 
> Lol, no. I've just had to learn to defend myself. Or at least not get the crap beat out of me.


That's actually pretty difficult because they normally start crying :ROFL: :slapfloor:

Water bottle and a sock..... water bottle and a sock....


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> What is the first letter your road starts with? :lol: I'll find it from there! :lol:


W. :lol: I'll just send you something for Christmas. :chin:


----------



## goathiker

Well Emma if you're heading this way would you detour through Indiana and kidnap Kickapoo Valley SFJE Challenge from Aquila Acres for me please?


----------



## Emzi00

A Kickapoo Valley doe..? I'll have to see a picture before I do any kidnapping... :lol: Some of them are nice, and a lot of them aren't my style..


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Water bottle and a sock..... water bottle and a sock....


You would be the best mom ever, your kids should be proud of you. :lol:


----------



## goathiker

He's a buck
3rd down http://www.goatmilkstuff.com/Alpine-Bucks.html

I wish they had an adult pic of him though.


----------



## Emzi00

:chin: Want to use him for breeding packers or...? We'll see...


----------



## goathiker

Nope, I want to use HIM for a pack goat.




Fine, everyone abandon me now...


----------



## Sylvie

Emzi00 said:


> It sickens me when people say they drool over them..... We must get you back in the ring to kick their butt....


Wow you two really don't like Colquitt's....:ROFL: I mean I know they aren't as pretty as Shining Moon for instance, but you 2 take it to a whole 'nother level....


----------



## Emzi00

Sylvie said:


> Wow you two really don't like Colquitt's....:ROFL: I mean I know they aren't as pretty as Shining Moon for instance, but you 2 take it to a whole 'nother level....


When they ruined a good Redwood bloodline, it gets personal... :lol: But yeah, I don't dig goats that look like wiener dogs with a little udder tacked on.


----------



## NubianFan

I certainly hope no one from Colquitts ever frequents this board.


----------



## margaret

Old desks and benches have to be re-painted before being put in my barn as stands.
Admire my wonderful painting job :laugh:
And yes this is going to be turned into a stand to clip goats on


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Very nice


----------



## Emzi00

For Lacie..... It's not funny anymore, he's getting big...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

He looks the same to me :lol: You obviously didn't make it tall enough


----------



## Emzi00

He's like 30 lbs heavier.  And it's freaking gigantic!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, feel free to make me one 10 times that size! :lol: I need a couple barrels, a plasma cutter, some re-bar and a welder.... :chin:


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie, if you were to actually show up at my place for dinner, tonight would be the night. We're having spaghetti.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Can't tonight, picking up my peoples from the airport :shades:


----------



## Emzi00

I'd make you one in exchange for Edna.... 

Oh that's right, you have people... :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ok, get everything I just listed, bring it with you, and weld me one, then you can take Edna back with you.


----------



## Emzi00

Can I make it here, bring it there, then take her back? It'd be much simpler..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I guess, if it makes it easier for you  :lol: Sure, why not! As long as I get an fantastic feeder


----------



## Emzi00

Seriously, Sydney is never here when I need her. :chin:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm waiting on a reply from Grant about their breeding plans and pricing for a Coup buckling.... *twiddles thumbs*


----------



## Emzi00

Ah, so, did you like her best too then? See, I can kinda judge goats now.... :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I really liked how deep she was for only freshening once so far. Her first kidding was with trips as well. And I figure a buck from her would be cheaper since their most expensive kids are $800, and I can actually drive to pick him up instead of having to have him shipped.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Soooo, Bear is 5 months old now.... where is his baby beard? :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Yeah, he doesn't have one... :lol: He is starting to smell a bit manlier now though.


----------



## Emzi00

He's actually 5 months today.... I forgot what day/week/month it was... :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

My baby bucks have little beards now, but they are still soooo goobery :lol: They are totally weaned now, but they still think they need milk, so they mouth everything, and cry for food, they're such babies  :slapfloor:
No stuff muffin cologne yet either, but they still have time


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> He's actually 5 months today.... I forgot what day/week/month it was... :lol:


Yeah, so I was still right. 5 months is 5 months! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

You think yours are babies? :slapfloor: Yep, right... come on over and listen to Bear cry for a couple hours because he _needs_ more food...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oooooohhhh I don't think you understand! I have both the baby bucks, Screamy and Dahlia wailing at me every single time I step out the door. And Biagia, the doe who's quite as a mouse.... :slapfloor: She taught it to Babette too :doh: But it's ok, those two only scream at me when they want milked, the actually babies scream all. the. time.... :shock:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And now that I'm thinking about the dairy girls, I have to switch over their sprinklers.... I'll be back later.... :wave:


----------



## Emzi00

:wave: It's time for spaghetti anyway..


----------



## Emzi00

..................Lacie..............


----------



## goatygirl

Not sure how to post videos but this is really funny.
Show Kids got their white pants on.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> ..................Lacie..............


..........What?............


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> ..........What?............


How'd Empress do..?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Still don't know, all I know is overall they got; champion doe, junior champion (I'm almost positive that would be her) champion udder, breed champion and a gazillion 1st place ribbons. They were the state fair winners again. But the Junior champion I'm almost positive had to be Empress. They're still at state fair so I'll find out later.


----------



## Emzi00

I saw all the ribbons and holy crap..... there were a lot. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I think Empress was the only junior they took :chin: Eh, either way I'm sure she kicked butt  One of those ribbons had to have been her's


----------



## Emzi00

Hey, tonight would be a good night for a story... _the story...._


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Nope, doesn't work for me, I have to leave in half an hour :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh! Grant got back to me  Coup is going to be bred to a Tempo buck (Living Free's son LA'd EX93).

Now.... to send the money.... onder:


----------



## Emzi00

That gives you like 20 minutes to tell the beginning of the story, you wanted to tell it in pieces anyway. :shades:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hey, stories like that can't be rushed! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

But then you'll have your peoples and then they'll probably have you be social and then I won't get a bedtime story....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

But I'm not going to be back until like 1am though :lol: And no, no being social is required, they're all probably going to be extremely grumpy because it was a long flight and they had the worst vacation ever.


----------



## Emzi00

First my mom won't tell me one, now you.... *sniffle* :tears: Fine, I'll either continue with the insomnia or nightmares...

May you get more than three hours of sleep this time...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh my gosh you're so whiny! :lol:

Here, I have no idea what this one is, I didn't read it, but I have to go now, let me know how it is :ROFL: :wave:
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*The wolf and the seven little kids.*
There was once upon a time an old goat who had seven little kids, and
loved them with all the love of a mother for her children. One day
she wanted to go into the forest and fetch some food. So she called
all seven to her and said, dear children, I have to go into the
forest, be on your guard against the wolf, if he comes in, he will
devour you all - skin, hair, and everything. The wretch often
disguises himself, but you will know him at once by his rough voice
and his black feet. The kids said, dear mother, we will take good
care of ourselves, you may go away without any anxiety. Then the old
one bleated, and went on her way with an easy mind.

It was not long before some one knocked at the house-door and called,
open the door, dear children, your mother is here, and has brought
something back with her for each of you. But the little kids knew
that it was the wolf, by the rough voice. We will not open the door,
cried they, you are not our mother. She has a soft, pleasant voice,
but your voice is rough, you are the wolf. Then the wolf went away
to a shopkeeper and bought himself a great lump of chalk, ate this
and made his voice soft with it. The he came back, knocked at the
door of the house, and called, open the door, dear children, your
mother is here and has brought something back with her for each of
you. But the wolf had laid his black paws against the window, and
the children saw them and cried, we will not open the door, our
mother has not black feet like you, you are the wolf. Then the wolf
ran to a baker and said, I have hurt my feet, rub some dough over
them for me. And when the baker had rubbed his feet over, he ran to
the miller and said, strew some white meal over my feet for me. The
miller thought to himself, the wolf wants to deceive someone, and
refused, but the wolf said, if you will not do it, I will devour you.
Then the miller was afraid, and made his paws white for him. Truly,
this the way of mankind.

So now the wretch went for the third time to the house-door, knocked
at it and said, open the door for me, children, your dear little
mother has come home, and has brought every one of you something back
from the forest with her. The little kids cried, first show us your
paws that we may know if you are our dear little mother. Then he put
his paws in through the window, and when the kids saw that they were
white, they believed that all he said was true, and opened the door.
But who should come in but the wolf they were terrified and wanted to
hide themselves. One sprang under the table, the second into the
bed, the third into the stove, the fourth into the kitchen, the fifth
into the cupboard, the sixth under the washing-bowl, and the seventh
into the clock-case. But the wolf found them all, and used no great
ceremony, one after the other he swallowed them down his throat. The
youngest, who was in the clock-case, was the only one he did not
find. When the wolf had satisfied his appetite he took himself off,
laid himself down under a tree in the green meadow outside, and began
to sleep. Soon afterwards the old goat came home again from the
forest. Ah. What a sight she saw there. The house-door stood wide
open. The table, chairs, and benches were thrown down, the
washing-bowl lay broken to pieces, and the quilts and pillows were
pulled off the bed. She sought her children, but they were nowhere
to be found. She called them one after another by name, but no one
answered. At last, when she caame to the youngest, a soft voice
cried, dear mother, I am in the clock-case. She took the kid out,
and it told her that the wolf had come and had eaten all the others.
Then you may imagine how she wept over her poor children.

At length in her grief she went out, and the youngest kid ran with
her. When they came to the meadow, there lay the wolf by the tree
and snored so loud that the branches shook. She looked at him on
every side and saw that something was moving and struggling in his
gorged belly. Ah, heavens, she said, is it possible that my poor
children whom he has swallowed down for his supper, can be still
alive. Then the kid had to run home and fetch scissors, and a needle
and thread and the goat cut open the monster's stomach, and hardly
had she make one cut, than one little kid thrust its head out, and
when she cut farther, all six sprang out one after another, and were
all still alive, and had suffered no injury whatever, for in his
greediness the monster had swallowed them down whole. What rejoicing
there was. They embraced their dear mother, and jumped like a sailor
at his wedding. The mother, however, said, now go and look for some
big stones, and we will fill the wicked beast's stomach with them
while he is still asleep. Then the seven kids dragged the stones
thither with all speed, and put as many of them into his stomach as
they could get in, and the mother sewed him up again in the greatest
haste, so that he was not aware of anything and never once stirred.

When the wolf at length had had his fill of sleep, he got on his
legs, and as the stones in his stomach made him very thirsty, he
wanted to go to a well to drink. But when he began to walk and move
about, the stones in his stomach knocked against each other and
rattled. Then cried he, what rumbles and tumbles against my poor
bones. I thought 'twas six kids, but it feels like big stones. And
when he got to the well and stooped over the water to drink, the
heavy stones made him fall in, and he had to drown miserably. When
the seven kids saw that, they came running to the spot and cried
aloud, the wolf is dead. The wolf is dead, and danced for joy round
about the well with their mother.


----------



## Emzi00

It worked though. 

It was pretty good. Have a good time driving with grumpy peoples. :wave:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I got out of it, my sis went for me :greengrin: 

Good, good.... :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Well you lucky dog... :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I. Am. HOT!  ugh! It's too early to be this hot...


----------



## ThreeHavens

We've got Leona's health papers from the vet! She's ready for her trip to Virginia tomorrow now.  Hopefully all goes well and she does her new mommy well!


----------



## ksalvagno

Enjoy the trip Danielle!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Are you dropping her off Danielle?


----------



## ThreeHavens

We're meeting halfway at a tractor supply.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Very cool  rides like that are nice


----------



## ThreeHavens

Yeah, should be great! Her hooves are all trimmed. All that I'm going to do now is give her a vitamin C and probios for the ride.


----------



## Emzi00

...


----------



## goatygirl

http://http://youtu.be/r59UshpEY4U?t=50s


----------



## Sylvie

Emzi00 said:


> But yeah, I don't dig goats that look like wiener dogs with a little udder tacked on.


Sorry Emma, just had to poke a little fun at you & Lacie 

I just found an old thread about a doe I bought last year, a Colquitt's doe. Here's what Lacie said!  :shock:



Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Pretty girl. Nice bloodlines too!


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

What's up everybody?!? 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 4 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm getting ready to go out and milk in a icky thunder storm  then have an email to reply to..


----------



## NubianFan

Is it from Mr. YouKnowWho?


----------



## NubianFan

:lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Davey.....  :slapfloor:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Is it from Mr. YouKnowWho?


:lol: I wish! 
No, it's from Laura(Trickyroo)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Davey.....  :slapfloor:


:lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sylvie said:


> Sorry Emma, just had to poke a little fun at you & Lacie
> 
> I just found an old thread about a doe I bought last year, a Colquitt's doe. Here's what Lacie said!  :shock:


I was not referring to the immediate lines. I was referring to the Tempo, Redwood Hills lines 
I like her color, there are several things I would improve, but I like her color.


----------



## Sylvie

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I was not referring to the immediate lines. I was referring to the Tempo, Redwood Hills lines
> I like her color, there are several things I would improve, but I like her color.


I'm just teasing y'all ;-) I like her color too.


----------



## Emzi00

Hey Lacie, how's your hand/wrist thing doing?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Better! No longer wrapped up, and I can use it now. My carpel tunnel came back though :ROFL:

Now, guess how many alligators I'm up to now?  and genders


----------



## Emzi00

That's good, I guess. :lol:

Puppies?!?! :greengrin: I want one. Um, a dozen or so. :lol: All boys.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: Ok, now how many :slapfloor:


----------



## Emzi00

8 3/4.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, 4 boys and one girl, so far. All blue, full masks. One has a black elbow , he's a cool guy


----------



## Emzi00

Hey, Cuddly, any predetermined plans tonight that require you to not be here?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

What do you mean by "here"?


----------



## Emzi00

Not "there"... :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well depending on "here" and "there", I may or may not be. I mean, I don't know if anyone told you, but uh, kinda in the middle of birthing some babies :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Well, um, yeah.. :lol: You should tell a story.... the story..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Now, see, I _could_ have, but something suddenly came up :lol:

She's known to have a dozen pups, so, could be a while


----------



## Emzi00

See, just tell it little bits n pieces at a time....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

But I'm busy at the moment  :shades:


----------



## Emzi00

You could go like a sentence at a time though... please........


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

What is this "story"? Little-Bits-N-Pieces, are you having goat kids or puppies? 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 4 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## Emzi00

The story is the $12 story... Furry alligators, so puppies.  Ain't Lacie such a good midwife? :lol:


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

I wish I could deliver the puppies!!!! :-D They are puppies, aren't they? Sorry, this morning my head is not figuring things out very well. 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 4 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## Emzi00

Yeah, puppies. I'm assuming more heelers, not hound pups since she said alligators.. :lol:


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

:-D I wish I could help deliver the puppies! They are always so cute!

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 4 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## Emzi00

They look like furry potatoes for a while.... :lol:


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

:lol:

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 4 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yep, puppies  One more litter due the end of August and I think that'll be all for the year, unless I get more people that are interested. 

Oh and Emma, nope, no such luck with Trinity. Lot of flaky, flaky people :eyeroll:

Here are the babes for everyone (but Emma :lol: ) too see  6 boys and 1 girl.


----------



## Emzi00

Everyone but me? Why, I love you too....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: You already saw them, but I guess you can see them again


----------



## Emzi00

Darn right I can! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I've been meaning to get a picture of Roo too. When I tell her to lay down, she doesn't lay down like a normal dog, you know, like this,








She lays down like this...... and she only does it when I tell her to, it's the strangest thing :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Eww, carpet......


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well neither of those dogs are mine, nor do I have any carpet :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Good, carpet stinks. :lol:


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Those puppies are so cute! I wish I could come over and snatch one up!!! :-D

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 4 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## nchen7

Lacie! congrats on the puppies! they're so white! do they get more colour as they age?

I've seen dogs lay like that. it's so bizarre. it's like they're frogs. none of my dogs ever lay down like that...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yes, they are always born all white except for whatever mask or body spots they'll have. Their color starts coming in around 2 weeks, they have a good undercoat coming in by 3 weeks, and they normally have all their color by 5-6 weeks. 

Roo is just a nut :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

I still want Roo... :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I don't think you can handle a Roo :slapfloor: She's crazy :lol: She still has never been quite right since I lost her in the pasture for like 20 minutes, she's been a feral nut case since then :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Well, you're crazy and I'm cool with you...  Is she big-ish yet? :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Here Ni, this was one of the newborn red ones from a year ago. You can tell what color they'll be when they are first born just by looking at the color of the mask. If it's black, they'll be blue, if it's red/brown, they'll be red (or if they don't have a mask you can judge by body spot color). And if they don't have any markings whatsoever, you have to look at the pigment of the skin. There is slight differences between the color when they are still white, so you have to have a bit of experience with them


----------



## Emzi00

Nice nails Lacie.... :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Well, you're crazy and I'm cool with you...  Is she big-ish yet? :lol:


She's like 20 some pounds now. So she's half the size of a grown one. By the time she's 3 she might actually be caught up with my smaller females.

Also, Ni, tha last pictures I posted of Roo with the little black and white dog, that wasn't a jack russel, it was a chihuahua :slapfloor: :ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh yes, why thank you :lol: Those were super old in the pic, and I actually never finished them :lol: And I had to snap them off (hurt like heck because I really put those suckers on there!) because it was March, and the does were ready to start kidding. That would be seriously bad trying to fish a kid out with those one!


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie, look at that depth... :greengrin:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ooooh! And who is that studly guy?


----------



## Emzi00

Bear's sire. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Neat! I really like him :chin:


----------



## Emzi00

He's a freelance grandson, mostly alpine valley and shining moon.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

My bucks dam scored a 90 today and his granddam and aunt both scored 91!!! :stars: :leap:
His granddam/aunt are also granddam/aunt of one of my does  eekkk!!  so excited!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Peep? Or...? Either way, congrats!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No, Justice, my Nigie  Peep's dam was sold back to her past owner who just has like a homestead like farm.. 
I really don't want to sell him now!


----------



## nchen7

Roo is just so tiny!!! they're so cute! I'm sure you get to know what colours they'll turn into when you've been breeding them for so long!


----------



## NubianFan

I am completely and totally worn smooth out......


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ahh, the perks of babysitting. Drinks, pizza, hay and money :greengrin: :cheers:


----------



## NubianFan

I would love to have some good pizza but my daughter hates it. so......


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well that is unfortunate. It was delicious :yum: maybe you can get a personal pizza and get her something else? :shrug:


----------



## Emzi00

Personal pizza, so like a large deep dish? :greengrin:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well that is unfortunate. It was delicious :yum: maybe you can get a personal pizza and get her something else? :shrug:


Hey little bits I just realized you must be close neighbors to my dads property because that town isn't very big!  and btw my next dog is either going to be another German shepherd or an Australian cattle dog!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

NubianFan said:


> I would love to have some good pizza but my daughter hates it. so......


:O SHE DOESN'T LIKE PIZZA?!?!?!?!?! I love pizza. I had 3 slices of cold pizza for breakfast, and about to have another slice just for good measure...... lol


----------



## NubianFan

She hates pizza, when I get pizza I have to get her pasta or wings, and she doesn't much like Italian pasta. she loves noodles but she prefers oriental noodles or mac and cheese noodles, she will eat Alfredo sauce occasionally but she won't eat any other Italian sauce out. She will eat my homemade spaghetti with meat sauce. 
Basically she doesn't like Italian food really much at all. She also doesn't like Greek food. Which totally floors me I love Greek food. 
She loves any type of Asian food, any of it, and she loves Mexican and Indian food. And she likes most American food. 
She really isn't a picky eater, she just doesn't like the seasonings and spices used in Italian and Greek food. She hate cilantro too, which is in a lot of Mexican food so she has to make sure it doesn't contain that. I love cilantro.
She loves hot and spicy things and seafood. She'll eat cajun, she likes gator tail. 
She loves Sushi and Sashimi.


----------



## nchen7

I hate cilantro. does it taste like soap or metal to her? apparently it's a genetic mutation that makes about 10% of people HATE cilantro. I have to make sure I either can't taste it or it can't touch my food. lol.

maybe it's oregano, basil and tomato she doesn't like?


----------



## Emzi00

Well that was fun, the whole five seconds I was on that bronco of a pony.... the flying was most fun.... :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

She says it takes like soap to her. 

Emma I used to have one of those. I am surprised I survived her.....


----------



## Emzi00

To be fair he hasn't been ridden in half a year, but he's definitely not a lazy pony. Imagine a little tobiano pony spinning like a reining horse, except on the forehand, with bucking. :lol: The momentum was there too, I must've been flying through the air as long as I was actually on him. Hit the ground and the first thing out of my mouth was "That was so much fun!" Everyone was laughing... :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

LOL how many hands? Polly was about 12.2


----------



## Emzi00

I'm not sure, but he's pretty small. I'll have to see if my friend can send me a picture. She wouldn't get on him after he threw me though. :lol:


----------



## nchen7

NubianFan said:


> She says it takes like soap to her.
> 
> Emma I used to have one of those. I am surprised I survived her.....


ya....it's a gene. some gene or something is in the wrong place. if she's ever interested, I have the article I can share.


----------



## NubianFan

Yeah I have heard that about it being a certain gene. I love it, it tastes so fresh and spring like to me, so I definitely don't have it. 

We just got back from town and we went out to eat Chinese food. I ate so much I am still full. 
I bought myself a lemon yellow top with the rest of my birthday giftcard money and I think it is super cute. It has a small cut out in the back and the front has woven rope like detailing around the v neck.


----------



## margaret

Cilantro tastes like soap. YUCK.


----------



## NubianFan

Not to everyone that is what Ni is saying, if you have a certain gene or don't have it not sure which, it will taste like metal or soap to you, otherwise it tastes good. Kinda interesting really. Just like you either have the gene to be able to roll your tongue or not. Which both my daughter and I have.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh Emma, you got bucked off a pony? :slapfloor: :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Yeah, he's a tiny ball of fury.. :slapfloor: Landed on dirt though, so wasn't too bad. :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

This is my shirt but in the lemony yellow if anyone is interested. I know it is just a wally world shirt but I thought it was super cute. 
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Faded-Glory-Women-s-Plus-Size-Macrame-Tee/33609264


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well at least it wasn't the pavement, gravel, coral panels, thorn bushes, a hoof, a barb wire fence, or a slew of other things :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

sewage pond....


----------



## Emzi00

Almost flew into a wall of mirrors if that counts for anything, held on long enough to miss them.. :lol: I was so dirty after all of that....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Seems like a pony without a sound mind for it to start spinning and bucking without being ridden in half a year though. :chin: I ride some of mine every 3-5-10 years :slapfloor:


----------



## Emzi00

Yeah, he's pretty green... :lol: He knows how to go, stop, and turn. And run.. :slapfloor:


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Guys! So excited! I'm going to be going to get a new doe tomorrow! All red, she was born in March, and has ennobled genetics on both top and bottom of her pedigree, such as Bon Joli and Lazy S-T. I'm so excited! And they only want $400 for her!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Getting bucked off is fun!  I've only been bucked of like three times... Well.. Twice.. And I've fallen from my own stupidity a few times too lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

SMB_GoatHerd said:


> Guys! So excited! I'm going to be going to get a new doe tomorrow! All red, she was born in March, and has ennobled genetics on both top and bottom of her pedigree, such as Bon Joli and Lazy S-T. I'm so excited! And they only want $400 for her!!


So exciting!! I'm getting some new goaties tomorrow too!


----------



## nchen7

margaret said:


> Cilantro tastes like soap. YUCK.


it tastes like metal to me, and the smell alone can make me gag. here's the article if you're interested.

http://reasoniamhere.com/2013/09/24...cilantro-and-the-rest-doesnt-know-any-better/


----------



## sassykat6181

^ cool article


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That's weird, I love cilantro! Especially when I grow it myself! It's the best!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My goats love it too!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats

Homemade salsa is the best, with fresh cilantro. My goats love it as well, and I'm sure it's rich in nutrients


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Idk if anyone is still awake?? Maybe Jill will show up soon? But I just wanted to share what an eventful day I had today!

We saw smoke on a hill about 1/4 mile from our house so we called 911 and we saw it was near a house so we headed out to see if they needed help before the fire dept got there. We went to the property below the fire where the family was obviously hysterical so we offered to help them evacuate their animals. We got 4 horses, 4 dogs, and 7 chickens safely off the property and we decided to go back home when the firemen said the fire was "contained" we could still see flames and smoke from our house and heard from one of our cop friends that it too over 5 acres..

I still do not know what happened to the house where the fire started but I hope everyone is ok.. All I know is the animals we evacuated are safe!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats

I'm up! Wow what a crazy day..


----------



## goathiker

Wow, good job. I hope it really is contained soon.


----------



## margaret

nchen7 said:


> it tastes like metal to me, and the smell alone can make me gag. here's the article if you're interested.
> 
> http://reasoniamhere.com/2013/09/24...cilantro-and-the-rest-doesnt-know-any-better/


I've noticed that people either love or HATE it.
All my siblings hate it too.
My grandma has a lot of it and it about makes me puke walking past it.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> Wow, good job. I hope it really is contained soon.


The fire dept. was on the hill until 11 pm last night! The fire started just before 4:30 and the news update I read said 15 acres were consumed and no homes were burned! Yay for the homes, but I hope the wildlife got out of those 15 acres ok..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

margaret said:


> I've noticed that people either love or HATE it.
> All my siblings hate it too.
> My grandma has a lot of it and it about makes me puke walking past it.


you have the gene in the wrong place too!!! I have to have separate foods that are cilantro free b/c it's just SO vile! I think there's more than 10% of us out there. we should ban together and start an awareness program! lol


----------



## nchen7

HappyCaliGoats said:


> The fire dept. was on the hill until 11 pm last night! The fire started just before 4:30 and the news update I read said 15 acres were consumed and no homes were burned! Yay for the homes, but I hope the wildlife got out of those 15 acres ok..


yay for homes not being destroyed. I hope the wildlife got ok too. it's sad.... back in Barbados there were lots of bush fires during the dry season, and one year I was at the vets and a kitten had his paws all burnt. and this past year a tortoise "escaped" in her shell. her shell was completely burned. she survived though, and the SPCA called her "Phoenix".


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

nchen7 said:


> yay for homes not being destroyed. I hope the wildlife got ok too. it's sad.... back in Barbados there were lots of bush fires during the dry season, and one year I was at the vets and a kitten had his paws all burnt. and this past year a tortoise "escaped" in her shell. her shell was completely burned. she survived though, and the SPCA called her "Phoenix".


Poor kitten! Awesome for the tortoise though!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Hey guys I just looked at my little boers udder today and look what I found :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goatlady1314 said:


> Hey guys I just looked at my little boers udder today and look what I found :lol:


Oh cool! She's part cow! 

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Buck pen is done!!! Finally!! :stars: Goatie prison. :greengrin:


----------



## NubianFan

I have melted.... someone sponge me up and put me in a cooler to reform....


----------



## goatlady1314

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Oh cool! She's part cow!
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Haha! That's what I thought! I have to check her twin and see if she has them to


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

We are home from our little trip to CT yesterday  
Here are the girls  
Mocha is the LaMancha, Pebbles is the doe in with her, red spotted doe, and the red baby is Gracie, the Black and Tan baby is Sassy


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Buck pen is done!!! Finally!! :stars: Goatie prison. :greengrin:


I saw that text at like 11pm when I got back home :lol: We were gone all day and there was seriously no cell service anywhere :hair: :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Skyla, I have now officially disowned you  :lol:


----------



## fishin816

Hey guys!!! Guess WHAT!!!! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

:lol: Seems like it doesn't take much to be disowned by you Lacie...


----------



## fishin816

Does anyone want to guess?!?!? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

A new goat?


----------



## fishin816

goatlady1314 said:


> A new goat?


NOPE!!!

My buck Bandit is pending permanent grand champion!!! WAHOO!!!!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> :lol: Seems like it doesn't take much to be disowned by you Lacie...


No it does not :lol:

I'm super tired, looooong day yesterday :coffee2:


----------



## Emzi00

Awesome Cade!


You're telling me, we started tearing down an old barn yesterday, cleaning it out, burning stuff, finding treasures. Then there was the hail storm where he got stuck in the barn doing nothing for an hour, finishing the buck pen, and babysitting. I would've been cooler about the babysitting if I got drinks, pizza, and hay.


----------



## ThreeHavens

fishin816 said:


> NOPE!!!
> 
> My buck Bandit is pending permanent grand champion!!! WAHOO!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


WOW!! :grin::grin::grin::balloons::balloons::balloons:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well if you had these top negotiator skills like I do, you would have drinks, pizza, hay and money too  :lol: 

Lets see, I went to Parks Bar, then I went to walmart, debated on whether I wanted to go to Jones Bar or Sly Creek, ended up going to Sly Creek (went swimming and fishing), hiked around Plumas national forest, when to Willow Glen bar and grill, was in Tahoe and Tahoe national forest for a bit, did the brakes on the truck, had dinner at my sisters house, and then came home. :chin: Pretty sure that was it. All in all, I was pretty tired last night.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

fishin816 said:


> NOPE!!!
> 
> My buck Bandit is pending permanent grand champion!!! WAHOO!!!!


Congrats Cade! Winning feels good, doesn't it?


----------



## fishin816

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Congrats Cade! Winning feels good, doesn't it?


Yes&#8230; yes it does!!!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

If I'm remembering correctly, I was supposed to learn patience before a certain someone taught me those skills. 

Ew, walmart.... Sounds like fun, though tiring. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah I know, walmart is gross :lol: I was forced into getting shoes


----------



## Emzi00

Ick, shoes....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sly Creek


----------



## Emzi00

Oh Lacie, I got you a hay feeder... I'll just take Edna now....


----------



## Emzi00

Beautiful.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Oh Lacie, I got you a hay feeder... I'll just take Edna now....


Exactly like I said to build it?


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Exactly like I said to build it?


Better. It's an old horse feeder. Those tubs sit right in there, it's huge, I didn't have to build it, I'll take my Edna now.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Um, it's square, I wanted a rectangle :eyeroll: :lol: It might work, but you get no Edna.... :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

In other news, dad and I head up to Canada Saturday. We'll stop at the Soo for the night, then drive the rest of the way Sunday. Can't wait to be eating Walleye three times a day. :yum:


----------



## Emzi00

Nah, it's a rectangle..  I figure I'll manage to get Edna eventually...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Why are you going to Canada? It's terrible there :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Fishing. If I happen to get hurt, 40 miles to the nearest civilization and further to a hospital. That consists of boat rides, quad rides, two tracks, dirt roads, and a gravel "highway". It's fun being out in the boonies. 

The speed limits suck though, so slooooowwwww....


----------



## Scottyhorse

My dad is going to drive me crazy:angry:


----------



## Emzi00

Isn't that what they're supposed to do?


----------



## Scottyhorse

I wish it wasn't :lol:

I am going to go trim hooves..... Wish me luck!


----------



## Emzi00

If it wasn't, then I'd need a refund. 

I need to do that soon too. :chin: Have fun..


----------



## Scottyhorse

So far I haven't been able to find the hoof trimmers.... Which is ok because it's 95 degrees out! :dazed:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

95, pfft! 102 here today, was 101 yesterday, hence why I went swimming at two different locations :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Umm...Your hoof trimmers are on my kitchen table.


----------



## Emzi00

I could go swimming in two different locations; the back yard and the back back yard. 

Exposing fork scars is better than being hot? :shades:


----------



## goatygirl

I love swimming in lakes better than a pool I have so much more space in the lake.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, that would make trimming hooves a little difficult for Sydney :lol: 

I could go swimming here, but my pool is full of fish :lol: Or I could go swimming at bridge port which is relatively close, but people are disgusting... I like to go where there's no people  
And yes, it was full on sun all day not a cloud in the sky, it was wayyy to hot!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'd rather swim in the rivers, than go swimming in the lakes. I like cool moving water, and with small rivers there is less of a chance of giant sturgeon or other monster fish eating you :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> and with small rivers there is less of a chance of giant sturgeon or other monster fish eating you :lol:


This perfectly explains why I don't like swimming..... :lol: You guys have sturgeon out there?


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Umm...Your hoof trimmers are on my kitchen table.


:doh:

Well no wonder I couldn't find them.... :shock:


----------



## goathiker

Yep, I ended up with your hoof trimmers and I think you guys ended up with the pancake syrup  I'll get them sent back to you after payday.


----------



## goatygirl

Emzi00 said:


> This perfectly explains why I don't like swimming..... :lol: You guys have sturgeon out there?


No. No sturgeons here just snapping turtles.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> This perfectly explains why I don't like swimming..... :lol: You guys have sturgeon out there?


Yep, pretty creepy.


----------



## Emzi00

I'm more afraid of muskies than sturgeons... I don't like pike either, well they taste good.. :chin:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I just don't like big fish :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Big fish are fun to catch, not to swim with...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

fishin816 said:


> NOPE!!!
> 
> My buck Bandit is pending permanent grand champion!!! WAHOO!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I think you should come down here and take my buck to a show for me! 

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

Lacie, what kind of fish do you have in your pool? :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lots of Koi, all different colors. 

So in other news, by testing with UC Davis instead of WADDL, I save a whopping $1.35 on the screenings :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

:clap: :lol:

Oh cool, koi are neat  Once we get our horse trough/pond all set up and filtered and everything, I am going to add some more fish. I really like butterfly koi


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm partial to the standard fin myself, but I do have a couple butterfly koi in there. I used to have a TON of koi at one point in time, (300+) But I've got about 75 left


----------



## Scottyhorse

I do like standard fin better, but butterflies are pretty too. Never had them before  
Do you breed the koi? 300?!? Wow! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

My neighbors had koi.... they all died.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I did, at one point in time :lol: 300 is nothing considering they lay up to a million eggs at a time! :shocked: But when you go through more money in fish food than you do feeding the rest of the menagerie, it's normally time to call it quits :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie, question. Would you object to two young-ish girls showing up at your house and drinking all your beer?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emma, the question is.... why are you asking this question? :lol: I don't care who you are, I object to anyone touching or consuming my stuff! :lol: Especially young people! :slapfloor:


----------



## Emzi00

Well then, grinch. :slapfloor: What if said young-ish people just randomly show up? No consuming of your liquor.... just your cookies....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

"Stuff" should cover all my food and consumables :lol: And I have a problem with people just showing up as well... I hate surprises... :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

But some surprises are good, like when people randomly give you money..


----------



## Emzi00

Sydney, Mission Lacie is a go....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Not a surprise if you expect it  

And no, no such mission is going on. You're leaving my liquor and my cookies alone! Nor are you assassinating me at nationals if I go :lol: You're far to young anyway


----------



## Emzi00

Too young.  Fine, I'll leave your liquor alone... no promises on the cookies, I vividly remember you saying that we could have the cookies if we wanted them.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I said no such thing! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

You did too!! I'll have to see if Emilie remembers, we were talking about how you'd be an awesome mom, it was a long time ago on the ban thread. :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Lacie, I won't eat your cookies, but something else. We REALLY need to go grocery shopping :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

I found out today that the goats like Otterpops... :lol:


----------



## nchen7

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Yeah I know, walmart is gross :lol: I was forced into getting shoes


we were on the street car the other day, and Australian tourists were going to go to the walmart as their Toronto excursion. I was perturbed.



Emzi00 said:


> In other news, dad and I head up to Canada Saturday. We'll stop at the Soo for the night, then drive the rest of the way Sunday. Can't wait to be eating Walleye three times a day. :yum:


where are you going?!? you know we're in process of buying a piece of land that's on half a 3 mile long lake that apparently has the biggest bass around. you should come visit in a year or two when things are set up, but only if you bring a goat or two.



Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Why are you going to Canada? It's terrible there :lol:


LACIE!!!  that personally hurts my feelings. :tears:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

nchen7 said:


> LACIE!!!  that personally hurts my feelings. :tears:


It shouldn't, my only qualm with Canada is the cold. As you know, I'm a warm weather type person


----------



## Emzi00

To be very vague, Ontario. I'll check and see which city is closest, I don't remember. :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> Lacie, I won't eat your cookies, but something else. We REALLY need to go grocery shopping :lol:


I bet her pies are really good... :chin:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

OH, that reminds me! I need to check on the blackberries, they should be ripe about now! 

Yeah I need to go grocery shopping as well.... as soon as I get money :lol: I have water..... out of oatmeal, practically nothing edible in the pantry or the fridge either.


----------



## Emzi00

You know who would appreciate a blackberry pie...? :greengrin:


----------



## Scottyhorse

I have the worst song stuck in my head...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

What song?! I had a _horrible_ one stuck in my head earlier! :hair:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And I have another test for you! Read this! :lol: :slapfloor: This time it _wasn't_ Scotty


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Skyla, I have now officially disowned you  :lol:


Because of my lovely new goats?!? *gasp*
And Pebby(the red spotted doe) is due to kid 8-18 



fishin816 said:


> NOPE!!!
> 
> My buck Bandit is pending permanent grand champion!!! WAHOO!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


CONGRATS Cade!!! :stars: :dance: way to go!!


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> And I have another test for you! Read this! :lol: :slapfloor: This time it _wasn't_ Scotty


Last one is puppy food? Diamond....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yes, Skyla, that's your third stike :lol: 

:applaud: Very good Emma, that was relatively easy compared to the others though, keep going :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

But I'm not fluent in the language of Scribbles... :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Wait, strikes?! Dare I even ask how many I have...? :slapfloor:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh Emma, now is a perfect time to learn! :lol: :greengrin: Just guess 

And you don't want to know how many strikes you have :slapfloor: You redeem yourself here and there though, so you're still in the safe zone  :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Uhm, either an air conditioning unit and a Chihuahua or some vodka, rum chata, and beer... So I beg to differ this time of learning. :lol:

Glad to hear that I'm not a complete failure.  :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:ROFL: Ok, it was 2 bales of wheat/alfalfa hay, 1 bag of layer pellets, 1 bag of lactating goat, and yes, the bag of diamond puppy :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Can I have the phone number for this store to complain? :lol:


----------



## nchen7

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> It shouldn't, my only qualm with Canada is the cold. As you know, I'm a warm weather type person


just know the most southern tip of Ontario is the same latitude as Cali. and wait...haven't you been complaining about the heat lately?


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie wears sweatshirts in like 90° weather too..... :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

When it's above 100 that's too warm, below 90 is too cold


----------



## nchen7

oh...I see, goldie locks!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: I used to be too! But my hair hasn't been blonde since I was a kid.  That's ok though, I'm not a fan of blonde hair on myself.

I don't actually hate Canada though, I'm just not a fan of snow, and cold...ever. And I'll probably leave California sometime in the future because they just got over 8 million signatures to divide us into 6 more states. It'll be called Jefferson here, and that is just the most retarded thing I've ever heard, if they go through with it, I'll be gone in the blink of an eye!


----------



## Emzi00

Why on earth would they do that? Stupidest thing ever!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :lol: I used to be too! But my hair hasn't been blonde since I was a kid.  That's ok though, I'm not a fan of blonde hair on myself.
> 
> I don't actually hate Canada though, I'm just not a fan of snow, and cold...ever. And I'll probably leave California sometime in the future because they just got over 8 million signatures to divide us into 6 more states. It'll be called Jefferson here, and that is just the most retarded thing I've ever heard, if they go through with it, I'll be gone in the blink of an eye!


I have not heard anything about this!! Why would they change our state??

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

I heard about something like that trying to get passed a long time ago in California, and I know about Jefferson. I didn't know they wanted to do it again!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Oh Lacie, you should move here :greengrin: We need more goat people here... Especially people that take good care of goats...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

They're trying to get more representatives. And it may have been a million or eight million signatures, I forgot what my sister said.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So I guess I would actually be in North California... It's so stupid!


----------



## Emzi00

That is just the dumbest thing ever..


----------



## Emzi00

Cake is out of the oven..... :yum:


----------



## goathiker

I. on the other hand would be moving to Jefferson. It means that the voters in the cities will no longer make the laws for the rural people. Considering that they've been trying to get just that one state approved since 1941, I don't see it happening real soon...


----------



## ndwarf

Story tonight Leslie?


----------



## NubianFan

Taylor was thrilled at all the things going on at the farm. She was impressed with the horses and buildings, it was like a dream horse farm. Still she couldn’t understand why she didn’t see anyone she recognized.
Her grandfather pulled the truck to a stop in front of the main barn. Taylor was hoping to see Mischief and Mitchell or even Dude, someone she knew. But instead there was swarms of strangers.
Her grandfather motioned for her to come with him and walked towards the covered arena containing the riders riding in western tack. They stood at the rail and watched for a while. Finally the man giving the lesson told the riders that was it for the day and to leave the arena and put up the horses He walked over to the rail and stuck out his hand toward her grandfather. Howdy! I Reckon y’all are here to see Mischief, I am the owner. I am sorry I was in the middle of a lesson when you got here. You got here sooner than I figured on, but no problem, Mitchell and Dude are getting her ready and setting everything up down in the lower barn. Come on, y’all hop in that old jeep over there and we will ride down. 
Taylor sucked in a big breath of air as she scrambled into the rattle trap looking jeep. She was finally getting to see Mischief!


----------



## NubianFan

I don't exactly remember where I stopped so that may not fuse very well with the last installment.


----------



## Emzi00

I think someone needs to get bucked off in this story. :greengrin: Spice things up a bit...


----------



## NubianFan

The jeep was old and beat up with no top. It looked to be an old military jeep. The seats were all but gone more tears than seat left. The jeep was a dirty olive green. The farm owner drove himself with her grandfather riding in the passenger’s seat and Taylor in what passed for a back seat. As they stopped to open gates and bumped along through pastures, the man would point out foals from this year, or a particular favorite broodmare. Normally Taylor would have hung on his every word, but her mind was swarming with things to come. She barely noticed the whiskery faced babies or blossoming broodmares. 
Finally they came to another barn, it was smaller than the barns near the house but still had four stalls a run in area and a large round-pen out front. There in the roundpen was Mischief!!! And three other horses were also in the pen. All were haltered and tied by a lead rope to the side of the pen. While Mischief was by far the smallest, she was also the most beautiful. 
As they approached the roundpen the man explained that he left her untacked so her and her Grandfather could see how she reacted to everything. You can saddle her or Mitchell can do it, then you can ride her in the roundpen and then if you want to we can saddle up those other horses and a couple of us go with you on a trail ride around the property. Then when we get back if you want to see her drive we will hook her up to a cart. She isn’t as solid with her driving though, so I would let Mitchell drive her as he has worked with her the most.


----------



## NubianFan

I thought about making her really sick when Taylor got to the farm but was afraid y'all would lynch me. Like colic or something. Or some injury with a long recovery time. But again afraid of being lynched. 
But I think Dude needs to be humiliated.... don't you?


----------



## Emzi00

Yes.


----------



## NubianFan

Ok I will work that in somehow. I gotta go tonight about the time I get on here because now it is 10:30 sheesh and I gotta get stuff ready for tomorrow and go to bed. Night all.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha Emma!

I can't wait to hear more though  Leslie you should make a big book of short stories!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Night Leslie.. 

I'm headed there too


----------



## NubianFan

My mom and daughter tell me that all the time. My daughter REALLY wants me to write children's books. 
My Mom wants me to write short stories from my actual life growing up on the farm and all the crazy things me and my friends and animals go into through the years.


----------



## NubianFan

night all


----------



## Emzi00

Night Leslie. :hug:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> They're trying to get more representatives. And it may have been a million or eight million signatures, I forgot what my sister said.


This makes me very angry! 

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :lol: I used to be too! But my hair hasn't been blonde since I was a kid.  That's ok though, I'm not a fan of blonde hair on myself.
> 
> I don't actually hate Canada though, I'm just not a fan of snow, and cold...ever. And I'll probably leave California sometime in the future because they just got over 8 million signatures to divide us into 6 more states. It'll be called Jefferson here, and that is just the most retarded thing I've ever heard, if they go through with it, I'll be gone in the blink of an eye!


well, guess you don't like the top half of the US then either.....

that's weird about Cali...wonder if they're going to think about doing that for other states....


----------



## Scottyhorse

so sore..... going to bed....


----------



## nchen7

hope you feel better Sydney


----------



## goathiker

HappyCaliGoats said:


> This makes me very angry!


Don't worry about it, it's never going to to happen no matter how many signatures they get. 
In order for a new state to made out an existing state or states, the entire state(s) government(s) has to agree to it and the federal congress must also agree to it.

Do you REALLY think that the California congress is going to vote away all that water in Northern California that they need so badly? Shoot Northern California would become the richest state in the union, selling water just to the LA area "They" aren't going to let it happen, no matter what...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> Don't worry about it, it's never going to to happen no matter how many signatures they get.
> In order for a new state to made out an existing state or states, the entire state(s) government(s) has to agree to it and the federal congress must also agree to it.
> 
> Do you REALLY think that the California congress is going to vote away all that water in Northern California that they need so badly? Shoot Northern California would become the richest state in the union, selling water just to the LA area "They" aren't going to let it happen, no matter what...


Ah the ubiquitous "they"... Well I sure hope "they" don't! I can't imagine having to cross a state boarder to go visit my dads property.. Not to mention I would probably need a health certificate for each of my four dogs!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

I think I need to avoid old people and babies now..... so needy.... I don't like being needed. I feel like I'm turning into Lacie... :lol:


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Check these out :-D : http://hopefortheequine.weebly.com, Charisa's Creations, and my ranch website Desert Flower Ranch. Those are all my websites! :-D

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 4 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pebby


----------



## NubianFan

Did you get another Nubian Skyla?


----------



## Emzi00

Holy depth...


----------



## ThreeHavens

Skyla she's lovely!


----------



## Sylvie

Emzi00 said:


> Holy depth...


:lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It's not really there Emma :lol: I think that's her pregnant doe that's due in like a week and a half. That's a baby belly :lol:

And right?! Being needed sucks! :slapfloor: :ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Bleh, it's going to cost me $470 for testing this year.... waahh! |:


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

I finally brought my doe home on Sunday! She is so cute and so small! 4 months old... I got a horn to the eye today though... Ouch. My brood does are being quite brutal on the Little Girl.... Poor baby. She has to be separated, because I'm afraid they're gonna kill her... Her name is BAK12 Whiskey Girl. But I call her Little Girl, because my friend is discerning of me getting a doe named after her Alpine. Hahah!


----------



## margaret

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> They're trying to get more representatives. And it may have been a million or eight million signatures, I forgot what my sister said.


How dumb!!!!!!!!


----------



## ndwarf

margaret said:


> How dumb!!!!!!!!


Like you!! LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yes Leslie.. We ended up with three... :lol: 

Yes, she is due in about 3 weeks.. But she is rather deep anyway  

Thanks Danielle


----------



## Scottyhorse

The goats are chowing down on their new grain mix 

I gave up on finding peas, and my mom wanted to get goat grain at the feed store here in Dayton instead of Walla Walla, so we went there today and we got a 50# bag of whole, local oats, a 50# bag of barley, and a 25# bag of Animax (which is similar to Calfmanna.... It's my pea substitute  ) So I am hoping this is a good mix and that Nacoma can have it too because it seems good to me and the goats are loving it! I was worried because they were on the Purina goat chow, and it's got all that molasses in it. This doesn't but they are chowing it


----------



## goathiker

Nacoma can have it as long as he's getting some alfalfa. It is inverted, 75 lbs of chopped alfalfa would fix it right up.


----------



## Scottyhorse

They are getting free choice alfalfa.


----------



## Sylvie

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> they just got over 8 million signatures to divide us into 6 more states. It'll be called Jefferson here, and that is just the most retarded thing I've ever heard!


Just think, if they get their way, we will all be able to say to our grand children "I remember California before it was divided up"...


----------



## goathiker

No problem then I've used this mix before. It's about 15.5% protein and about 5% fatty oils.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Is that good for everyone?


----------



## nchen7

Sydney, still no pics of Nacoma??


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh, don't you just love when you were right about someone, but it wasn't in a good way? NOT! That lady that ticked me off back in May, the one who bought Moons buckling. I emailed her the other day to see how he was doing, she's had him for almost 3 months, the response was not so good. 
1) He looks like absolute crap
2) She didn't give him any cocci meds when she took him home, which I said she had to do, since he was just weaned, AND going to a new home
3) She keeps him in a pen where he gets beat up by the other goats
4) On top of all that, she said he's still very weak from the cocci problem, but it's ok, she thinks he'll live, because he'll get older and stronger!!! :hair:

I was hoping to hear "Oh he's doing great!" followed by good pictures of a healthy buck, but no, so far from what I had hoped.


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Here's picture of my new baby. She's 4 months old, and so small compared to my does. The does are brutal on her, so she's only allowed to be with them when I'm around. All the other times, she lives on the other side of the fence. Either alone or with the most calm doe I own. She will be a brood doe, (for hopefully, the start of my show string) as she can't be shown herself, because she has a vertically folded ear. Otherwise, she is perfect. So small, and feminine, but also has a lot of natural width, length, and muscle. She is a grand daughter of Lazy S-T Outback Jack on both the top and bottom, and has Bon Joli genetics, (who's farm is now retiring and selling out) on her sire's side. She is so friendly and like a little puppy dog. Here she is.! So sweet, even if she did catch me square in the eye with those baby horns by accident today...


----------



## NubianFan

I went with a friend to look at a foreclosure house she wants to buy. It is on an online auction site. A realtor took us to the actual property and showed it to us. It was built in 1961 and was originally a 2 bedroom 1 bath, the owners added on an addition made from the old carport that added a bedroom and a half bath and a laundry area. And since the converted the original carport they then added on another carport. The property is small but it has a nice sized backyard with a storm cellar and an outside building that has electricity. It has a few trees and a two nice sized driveways. It is in a nice quiet neighborhood with mostly widows and old couples. Its bidding starts at $35,000 and I told her to jump on it. It was super cute little house. She just told me earlier the auction ended and she doesn't know whether her bid went thru or not because she was having trouble with the website. I really hope she gets it. The realtor said even if her bid didn't go thru if it didn't sale that it would be relisted on the auction site in a day or two. He also said this auction is cool because it allows you an inspection before you finalize and if the inspectors find major problems you can back out and not be out any money.


----------



## Scottyhorse

nchen7 said:


> Sydney, still no pics of Nacoma??


I have a thread with some pictures of him


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Oh, don't you just love when you were right about someone, but it wasn't in a good way? NOT! That lady that ticked me off back in May, the one who bought Moons buckling. I emailed her the other day to see how he was doing, she's had him for almost 3 months, the response was not so good.
> 1) He looks like absolute crap
> 2) She didn't give him any cocci meds when she took him home, which I said she had to do, since he was just weaned, AND going to a new home
> 3) She keeps him in a pen where he gets beat up by the other goats
> 4) On top of all that, she said he's still very weak from the cocci problem, but it's ok, she thinks he'll live, because he'll get older and stronger!!! :hair:
> 
> I was hoping to hear "Oh he's doing great!" followed by good pictures of a healthy buck, but no, so far from what I had hoped.


Aww, I am sorry Lacie :hug:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That's terrible Lacie... I'm sorry that's happening to him.. I would probably very harshly tell that person that she is doing everything wrong and give her a list of things she needs to do.. I know she probably still won't listen but be persistent and educate her so she know why she needs to do these things.. I hope things get better for him!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ThreeHavens

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Oh, don't you just love when you were right about someone, but it wasn't in a good way? NOT! That lady that ticked me off back in May, the one who bought Moons buckling. I emailed her the other day to see how he was doing, she's had him for almost 3 months, the response was not so good.
> 1) He looks like absolute crap
> 2) She didn't give him any cocci meds when she took him home, which I said she had to do, since he was just weaned, AND going to a new home
> 3) She keeps him in a pen where he gets beat up by the other goats
> 4) On top of all that, she said he's still very weak from the cocci problem, but it's ok, she thinks he'll live, because he'll get older and stronger!!! :hair:
> 
> I was hoping to hear "Oh he's doing great!" followed by good pictures of a healthy buck, but no, so far from what I had hoped.


Oh gosh, Lacie. I'm so sorry.


----------



## margaret

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Oh, don't you just love when you were right about someone, but it wasn't in a good way? NOT! That lady that ticked me off back in May, the one who bought Moons buckling. I emailed her the other day to see how he was doing, she's had him for almost 3 months, the response was not so good.
> 1) He looks like absolute crap
> 2) She didn't give him any cocci meds when she took him home, which I said she had to do, since he was just weaned, AND going to a new home
> 3) She keeps him in a pen where he gets beat up by the other goats
> 4) On top of all that, she said he's still very weak from the cocci problem, but it's ok, she thinks he'll live, because he'll get older and stronger!!! :hair:
> 
> I was hoping to hear "Oh he's doing great!" followed by good pictures of a healthy buck, but no, so far from what I had hoped.


Oh gosh, I'm sorry Lacie. 
It makes me so mad when people treat goats like that


----------



## margaret

ndwarf said:


> Like you!! LOL


I am NOT dumb,
you're the dumb one. :lol:


----------



## sassykat6181

Have to share! Scooters growing like a weed


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Oh, don't you just love when you were right about someone, but it wasn't in a good way? NOT! That lady that ticked me off back in May, the one who bought Moons buckling. I emailed her the other day to see how he was doing, she's had him for almost 3 months, the response was not so good.
> 1) He looks like absolute crap
> 2) She didn't give him any cocci meds when she took him home, which I said she had to do, since he was just weaned, AND going to a new home
> 3) She keeps him in a pen where he gets beat up by the other goats
> 4) On top of all that, she said he's still very weak from the cocci problem, but it's ok, she thinks he'll live, because he'll get older and stronger!!! :hair:
> 
> I was hoping to hear "Oh he's doing great!" followed by good pictures of a healthy buck, but no, so far from what I had hoped.


Water bottle and a sock....Water bottle and a sock....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

sassykat6181 said:


> Have to share! Scooters growing like a weed
> View attachment 75102


Oh. My. Goodness. He is ADORABLE!!


----------



## Emzi00

In other news I impressed a vet today. :lol:


----------



## fishin816

Emzi00 said:


> In other news I impressed a vet today. :lol:


I do that quite often (evil grin&#8230 what did you do that impressed them?!?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

I gave a shot.... :lol: Told her that I could draw blood... it's just simple stuff, I didn't see the big deal. I mean, what freshman doesn't know how to give shots and draw blood?


----------



## ThreeHavens

Emzi00 said:


> I gave a shot.... :lol: Told her that I could draw blood... it's just simple stuff, I didn't see the big deal. I mean, what freshman doesn't know how to give shots and draw blood?


*coughthis20yearoldstilldoesn'tdrawbloodbyherselfcoughcough*


----------



## Emzi00

I find that a bit surprising, Danielle. I figured you would since you really know what you're doing. :chin:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*cough* neither do 19yr olds *coughcough*


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, that's why I taught my daughter how to do all that stuff, you know in case I die an early death by assassination :lol: plus she's going to vet school, so she's already got a bit of experience for that.
She does shots, draws blood, worms, disbuds, castrates, can do the more surgical horn banding, iv's, tubing, trochars, pulling and rearranging babies, all that jazz. 
It's also a great way to get out of doing stuff because she can't use the "I dont know how" card. :lol: 

You guys should really learn how to pull blood though. It's insanely easy, it really is. You don't have to shave their necks and all that crap, and I have not found it to be any harder on bucks than people say it is.


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie, in the rare case you ever decide to read a book again, I recommend Little Brother by Cory Doctorow. I think you would like it (either that or absolutely hate it  ). Your kids may like it too, just um, not the little boy child...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Is there a movie for it? :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

No.  It was actually a lot better than I thought it was going to be. Takes place in San Francisco too..


----------



## Emzi00

Your daughter seems to get cooler and cooler... judging, vet school... :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Nope, not reading it! I completely and utterly despise San Francisco...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Nope, not reading it! I completely and utterly despise San Francisco...


Haha I totally agree!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hey Lacie, is there a difference between Australian cattle dogs and Queensland healers?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Nope, not reading it! I completely and utterly despise San Francisco...


Part of it gets blown up in a terrorist attack though... bad things happen.... *sniffle*


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Your daughter seems to get cooler and cooler... judging, vet school... :lol:


Yeah, she's the one that turned out right. :chin: I put the other two girls through college, paid for every dime of it, cash money. One doesnt even work in the profession she went for, she hated it after a year and doesnt work at all now, the other hates her job and wants to work elsewhere. The boy is blowing all his grant money on retarded crap like $200 toothbrushes and fueling his addiction to mt.dew. He literally drinks it until his mouth and tongue is sloughing off. He has mouth scarring from where the tissue just sloughed off his tongue, upper pallet, and cheeks. I really hope he never starts drinking or does drugs because he'll kill himself with how fast he gets addicted to things.
And the youngest boy, I feel like I just absolutely failed with him, I'm not even going to get into that one. :sigh:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Part of it gets blown up in a terrorist attack though... bad things happen.... *sniffle*


Hmm, don't know if the pros outweigh the cons :chin: Ever read the outsiders?


----------



## Emzi00

Well, that's depressing... :hug: You still have some time for the youngest..... and hey, one out of five is pretty good. A lot of people would fail with all of them. :hug: I feel like I just opened a can of worms..... sorry.....


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Hmm, don't know if the pros outweigh the cons :chin: Ever read the outsiders?


It's pretty freaking awesome  I have it, but haven't gotten around to reading it yet. I don't read a lot. :lol: I've heard its very good though.


----------



## nchen7

ThreeHavens said:


> *coughthis20yearoldstilldoesn'tdrawbloodbyherselfcoughcough*


uhh.....30 year olds don't know either.....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emma! Read it, it's one of the 4 books I've ever read! :ROFL::lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Ugh, fine... I guess I'll read it.... if....... you read that book I suggested.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

... but.... but I don't have that book! :lol: I myself own no books, I have like 4 bookshelves and not one book is mine :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

There is this thing called the library.  I bet your daughter would read it, she's cooler than you now anyway.. *sniffle*


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I honestly don't think she'd read it, she hates reading anything unless she learns something useful from it. But we'll see. And I can honestly say, I've gone my entire life without stepping foot in a library. 
And that's ok, she can be cool, but I'm still awesome   :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Yet she read The Fault in our Stars? :lol: There was nothing useful in that book. :lol: 
You'd make a great librarian, being able to yell at everyone to shut up. :lol: 

No, you're not awesome anymore... that was your third strike. You haven't redeemed yourself lately... Go teach your son how to clip a goat or go make a pie and then we'll see....  Bet she's prettier than you too, hit you where it hurts....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That was a school book forced on her :lol: And I don't have anymore goats I want clipped  And I need shortening to make the pie... onder: I have the blackberries, but no shortening for the crust 

And well, yeah, 17 year old girls are generally more attractive than their mothers :lol: HOWEVER, she looks exactly like I used to, spitting image really.... poor girl :ROFL:
And trust me when you're my age, you don't really gives a rats rear end about what you look like :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Now, do I have to read _all_ of this book? Can't I just stop at, say, page 11? :lol:

Oh God, you're turning into an old lady.... I don't have to avoid you just yet do I? :lol:


----------



## ThreeHavens

I've helped disbud (now we pay Stacey to do it for us as she doesn't mind and does a great job) my mom does the shots (she was a nurse), and we work together on the castration (doesn't bother me too much). I can say I've pressed rags up against a horse that was about to bleed to death with zero squeamishness ... I've put my hand inside a birthing doe, had a sick kid poop all down my legs, no problems. But anything with a needle just ... brrrr :laugh: And I do poorly with disbudding. In the moment I know I'd do fine, but the anxiety beforehand kills me.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

No, you can't stop at page 11, you have to read the whole thing! :lol:

Um, I _am_ an old lady :lol: And yeah that's up you you, avoid as you will :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Yeah, and have you had a goat pee on you...? :lol: Because that sucks, I don't recommend it.


----------



## Emzi00

Gosh, fine. I guess I'll read it then... but tell me, it's not just a bunch of gang fights, right? :lol:

Lalalalalalalalalalala.... Not listening.... you're not an old lady, not yet. We've discussed this previously..  Okay, just don't become needy or anything...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

No, it's not, from what I remember :scratch: :lol: 

Oh no, I am determined to never be a needy old person, if I get too needy, that's when you'll be making a trip out here to collect your lovely ensemble  :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

But really, you can't get old because being old means dying and you'll be gone forever and never come back and you have to be here because we need you.


----------



## sassykat6181

About to attempt fresh mozz with my goat milk. Wish me luck


----------



## nchen7

good luck Kat!


----------



## sassykat6181

It's delicious!!!!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

sassykat6181 said:


> It's delicious!!!!!


Yay! I want some! 

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

What's delicious??? 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 1 wether and 4 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## NubianFan

Food


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Ah ha! ;-) What kind of food? :thinking:

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 1 wether and 4 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## sassykat6181

I made my first batch of goats milk mozzarella today  that's what's delicious!!!! Came out so good. It's just too bad a whole gallon only makes one medium ball. We ate most of it as soon as it cooled 

Tried making ricotta from the leftover whey, but it didn't work. Brought it up to 200 then let it cool, but it's really runny.


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie, this book doesn't completely suck so far.... page 48.....


----------



## goatygirl

What book


----------



## Emzi00

The outsiders.


----------



## NubianFan

THE book


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

sassykat6181 said:


> I made my first batch of goats milk mozzarella today  that's what's delicious!!!! Came out so good. It's just too bad a whole gallon only makes one medium ball. We ate most of it as soon as it cooled
> 
> Tried making ricotta from the leftover whey, but it didn't work. Brought it up to 200 then let it cool, but it's really runny.


I can't wait to start making cheese again!  we are getting about a half gallon AM and PM with my two Nigies and the half dry lamancha.. Plus I'll have a Nubian kidding in a few weeks  so we should have plenty of milk for cheese and soap  yay!


----------



## Emzi00

Ni, Chapleau (sp?) is just north of where we're going..


----------



## Emzi00

Oh Lacie, I should've known there'd be a murder in this story if you recommended it... :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Many die in that story, it's pretty great :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And you know, Skyla.... You'd have even more milk with an Alpine  :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

It's okay, I'll give you that, but I'm emotionally restricted from saying it's great.....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> And you know, Skyla.... You'd have even more milk with an Alpine  :lol:


My alpine doesn't make any milk!!  he's a wether 

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

HappyCaliGoats said:


> My alpine doesn't make any milk!!  he's a wether
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


:slapfloor::hi5:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Or a Saanan


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well.... some people feel that a wether will be used for milk purposes.... :lol: 

Ok, Alpine DOE :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Scottyhorse said:


> Or a Saanan


Oooh, yeah! That's the only other dairy breed that I admire  My favorite breeder of them back in the day was Caprikorn Saanens, but $5k is a tad too steep for me :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> And you know, Skyla.... You'd have even more milk with an Alpine  :lol:


That's nice..  lol! I'm happy with what I have  the LaMancha doe was milking a gallon+ a day with her single kid on her full time as a yearling milker.. She has been in milk since last year and her past owner has been trying to dry her up since late last summer/early fall so I wasn't really expecting to get much from her  
And I don't need a whole lot of milk any way  I'll have plenty with what I have this year, never mind all of them next year!


----------



## Emzi00

What the heck kind of book do you have me reading Lacie?! I'm about ready to send you a strongly worded letter...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

What part are you at? And the question is, why do you own a book you don't like?  :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Maybe she doesn't own it, maybe she borrowed it from the library, or a friend or rented it from amazon....


----------



## NubianFan

And a Holstein or a Winn Dixie or Kroger provides more


----------



## Emzi00

After the church burned down.... Because certain idiotic people like to buy their little itty bitty children books fit for high schoolers.. I've had it for years. It doesn't completely suck, it's just sad... I have Romeo and Juliet too, I hate Shakespeare..


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> Maybe she doesn't own it, maybe she borrowed it from the library, or a friend or rented it from amazon....


I got like six books from the library.. this was not one of them. :lol: And if my friend had this book and loved it, I'd beat the tar outta them. :lol: My brother said he loved this book after he read it, so it can't be that great, even if it is.


----------



## NubianFan

My nose itches!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AAAHHHHHHHHH terrifying!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hmm.. Books... I just can't get myself to sit done and read a book... :/


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

you know what that means don't you?

SOMEONE is coming to see me!!!! AAAHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!

Lacie are you really coming to my house to raid my freezer?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> After the church burned down.... Because certain idiotic people like to buy their little itty bitty children books fit for high schoolers.. I've had it for years. It doesn't completely suck, it's just sad... I have Romeo and Juliet too, I hate Shakespeare..


Oh, you haven't even gotten to the good part yet :greengrin: :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

I'll be there Leslie, just raiding your whole house... holding you captive until you cook dinner....


----------



## Emzi00

Is there a part where they don't die and it's not depressing? Because that'd be really great.. :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Oh I cook dinner quite often so it wouldnt' be a long wait. Raiding my whole house might be dangerous..... NO telling what is in the spare room, my daughter is convinced a hobo named Tom lives in there. :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Mmm dinner! What's for dinner??


----------



## Emzi00

Tom should meet our Bob, I bet they'd be great friends.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Is there a part where they don't die and it's not depressing? Because that'd be really great.. :lol:


OH, that's the kind of books you like?...... no.... :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> OH, that's the kind of books you like?...... no.... :lol:


Not usually.. :lol: But tonight I ain't feeling great and this book is just a bunch of people dying.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

But those are the best books! :lol: I liked the ending the best


----------



## Emzi00

Yeah, I have about 70ish pages left, when I finish around 1 I may or may not let you know how terribly it sucked...


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie, start that pie yet? I'm starving....


----------



## Emzi00

Oh gosh, why'd they have to die, even to make it end up like that, oh God. Got me crying like a friggin wimp... gosh Lacie, why the heck did you recommend this... I could so cuss you out right now for this... :tears:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Emzi00 said:


> Oh gosh, why'd they have to die, even to make it end up like that, oh God. Got me crying like a friggin wimp... gosh Lacie, why the heck did you recommend this... I could so cuss you out right now for this... :tears:


Well I'm glad I didn't read that book...

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

Emzi00 said:


> Ni, Chapleau (sp?) is just north of where we're going..


I had no clue where this is,so i looked it up. Yeesh that is SUPER far from me! Fishing up there is probably great. Can't see too many people visiting there too often fishing...


----------



## NubianFan

I read the synopsis on IMDB and decided I didn't want to read it.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Oh gosh, why'd they have to die, even to make it end up like that, oh God. Got me crying like a friggin wimp... gosh Lacie, why the heck did you recommend this... I could so cuss you out right now for this... :tears:


:lol: To be honest, I really did like that book. I might actually buy it to read it again onder: I just have a stone cold black heart I guess :chin: They do actually give that book out for school kids in like 6-7th grade to read.
Did you finish it?


----------



## Emzi00

It was a good book, just so sad... Don't bother buying it, I'll send you my copy for Christmas... I don't want the darned thing.... Yeah, I finished it. I was up until 3 am complaining about it...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

At the eye doctor...  I hate coming here... I don't even need my eyes checked!!!


----------



## Emzi00

So either Lacie actually has a life, or I scared her away again...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh yeah, some things were happening earlier... There were 10 cops cars, probably 5 undercover cop, dogs, and yeah some stuff. They haven't all left yet....


----------



## Emzi00

Holy cripes.... What happened?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Some stuff.... followed by things :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Om my gosh!! I know exactly what you're talking about!! :slapfloor: Do you need me to vouch for you in court still then?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh no, I left, it's all good :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

Good, avoid trouble, don't need to create anymore near death experiences than normal.. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ok so what happened was, some stuff followed by things. Someone called 911, the entire county's cops showed up I swear, they found the boy that was just recently out on parol after being released from prison (2nd strike), had a warrant for his arrest (he was driving his friends mothers car DUI and DWI no license or insurance, wrecked the car, insurance fraud couple months back, he's been on the run), they caught him, cuffed him to a post while they figured things out, they got the drug dogs out, searched a bunch of peoples houses, ran through their yards and stuff, the boys friend called his mother, she came down tried to get this all sorted out, I think the boys friend is going to jail too... not really sure, they're just now slowly wrapping this up, they've been here since like 9am. There was a lot of people involved....


----------



## Emzi00

Dang, what on earth did that kid think he was doing... crazy. Hopefully they can get it all sorted out...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well the kid is more like 23 years old, but he's a mad tweaker and quite the jail bird. Always in trouble for something. The part that surprised me is that they just barged in on a lot of people to search their houses, when they didn't have a search warrant for that.


----------



## Emzi00

I see.....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yep, and now that a spider has just sauntered across my face, I think I'll take my leave and go feed some goaties :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

My gosh, I hate spiders! Tell Babs hi for me..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pretty, vibrant(More so in person) rainbow


----------



## Emzi00

Awesome!! Beautiful. Mom said there was a double rainbow outside earlier, I always miss them!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

This one had some of a double at one point.. Then it was gone.. But wasn't full..

I always miss the best part of them and see them as they are fading, so was pleased to see this one!


----------



## nchen7

Lacie, how scary! that's crazy that the police will search you without a warrant. it's just not right! hopefully no more drama for a while.....

rainbows are so pretty!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Wow I missed a lot while I was at work! I wish someone would have stood up to those cops and not allowed them to search illegally.. Cops need to be put on their place sometimes.. They have major ego problems..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

Yep, and getting more and more out of hand in the US. Scary stuff....


----------



## Scottyhorse

I STILL haven't gotten my ADGA forms back in the mail yet! I need to set up my scrapies ID by the 5th!! Who do I call?? Can I get it over the phone?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Weird, they normally get things back quickly. You could call the office or email and tell them what's going on. You might have to pay to rush order it if it hasn't been shipped yet.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Scottyhorse said:


> I STILL haven't gotten my ADGA forms back in the mail yet! I need to set up my scrapies ID by the 5th!! Who do I call?? Can I get it over the phone?


I have not gotten my ADGA forms back yet either.. How long does it usually take? I don't remember how long it took to get it for my doeling.. I was just so excited to get it!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Weird, they normally get things back quickly. You could call the office or email and tell them what's going on. You might have to pay to rush order it if it hasn't been shipped yet.


I registered about a week before we left montana, and it had shipped before we left as well. What number do I call?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

(828) 286-3801


----------



## Scottyhorse

Apparently it's passed their business hours... Grrr..


----------



## COgoatLover25

I'm back!  :lol: miss me? LOL


----------



## Emzi00

No... looks like I have to leave now....


----------



## COgoatLover25

That's awful harsh........**sniffle**
:lol:


----------



## Emzi00

But really, I'm leaving tomorrow and probably won't be around for two weeks or so...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'll be sure to blow up your phone then, so you don't miss anything :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hey Emma, did you do goat showmanship at your fair?


----------



## Emzi00

You do that. :lol: Sunday I'll be in Canada and won't have my phone on, so if you want to give a ton of missed calls or texts, that might be your only opportunity... :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

COgoatLover25 said:


> Hey Emma, did you do goat showmanship at your fair?


State fair, yeah. Will at the county fair this year too. Pretty sure I can get 1st at the county fair this year...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I emailed ADGA like two/three weeks ago asking LA questions and never got a reply.. They seem to be being slow lately..


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> State fair, yeah. Will at the county fair this year too. Pretty sure I can get 1st at the county fair this year...


When's your fair? Ours is already here :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

12th-19th


----------



## Emzi00

Tell you what Lindsey, I'll show your goats for you and you can finish this laundry for me...


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> Tell you what Lindsey, I'll show your goats for you and you can finish this laundry for me...


Nuh uh, not happening :shades: Besides...I already did


----------



## Emzi00

But I like showing... *sniffle*


----------



## COgoatLover25

Me too :lol: you come do my laundry and I'll show your goats :ROFL:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Nooo Emma, don't leave :tear:


----------



## Emzi00

I can guarantee that I like shows more... :lol: No way! I'm not even doing my own laundry, it's everyone else's!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hey Sydney...are you planning for the future or somthin ?


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> Nooo Emma, don't leave :tear:


If you need me just call, I may or may not have cell service... I'll be back next Friday, but fair is right when I get back...


----------



## Scottyhorse

COgoatLover25 said:


> Hey Sydney...are you planning for the future or somthin ?


What do you mean?


----------



## COgoatLover25

Scottyhorse said:


> What do you mean?


Because on your signature it says that the last tim you updated your website was 3 / 30 / 15 :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Lindsey, you can show my goats in breed classes if you bring me some dinner... :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

COgoatLover25 said:


> Because on your signature it says that the last tim you updated your website was 3 / 30 / 15 :lol:


I addressed that like 2 months ago ans she didn't say anything :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:slapfloor: Some of these ads are ridiculous. "Ready for gorgeous hair?" Get a vogue wig!" :ROFL: :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Pfft... we already have gorgeous hair...  :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

I'm cool with the Cabelas ad though... :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

But can you imagine? If everyone stated wearing wigs? :lol: :slapfloor: So weird :lol:

Yes to the Cabela's :hi5:


----------



## Emzi00

This world would be just that much more terrifying.... :slapfloor:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

There's actually a lady that comes in to get her head shaved because she wears wigs... I don't think she knows of the invention of a wig cap :shock:


----------



## Emzi00

I hate wigs with a passion...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Just the thought of wearing fake hair (or someone elses hair) is just really weird to me :chin:


----------



## ariella42

I went through a brief phase of wearing wigs. I always envied the kind of hair that my super-fine, blonde hair could never be through any number of chemical processes, so I got some pretty outrageous ones. I gave them to my 14-year-old niece when she came to visit because she expressed an interest in them. Now she won't stop wearing one of them, even though she had long hair and doesn't have a wig cap lol


----------



## Scottyhorse

My mom almost bought a $400 Conure yesterday... :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> Lindsey, you can show my goats in breed classes if you bring me some dinner... :lol:


OK, prepare to die :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> I hate wigs with a passion...


:O I'm gonna be wearing a wig on Sunday...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little baby Gracie


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Scottyhorse said:


> My mom almost bought a $400 Conure yesterday... :lol:


What kind was it? I had suns for a long time, but got out of all things of the avian variety and all the exotics.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Little baby Gracie


Hmm... :chin: It's ears... flop... why do they not go, up, like the way an alpines ears should be? :think:

:lol: I like her color


----------



## goatygirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Little baby Gracie


Another! Is this one of the goats from yesterday? Or is this a new one.


----------



## goatygirl

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Hmm... :chin: It's ears... flop... why do they not go, up, like the way an alpines ears should be? :think:
> 
> :lol: I like her color


She's not an Alpine XD She's a Nubian


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goatygirl said:


> She's not an Alpine XD She's a Nubian


I know she's a Nubian, that's whats wrong :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goatygirl said:


> Another! Is this one of the goats from yesterday? Or is this a new one.


LOL! This is the tiny baby that was in the stall behind you yesterday  
No more goats for me this year!! I am D.O.N.E. :lol:
Though, I will be getting a buckling in the spring and would love another doeling from either Cliff or the lady I'm getting my buckling from


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I know she's a Nubian, that's whats wrong :lol:


:roll:


----------



## goatygirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> LOL! This is the tiny baby that was in the stall behind you yesterday
> No more goats for me this year!! I am D.O.N.E. :lol:
> Though, I will be getting a buckling in the spring and would love another doeling from either Cliff or the lady I'm getting my buckling from


You'r not D.o.N.E you'r just done ish for now!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goatygirl said:


> You'r not D.o.N.E you'r just done ish for now!


:ROFL: true enough :laugh: 
No, but really, I'm done for the year  my dad told me not to ask for anymore goats :lol: 
(As we are planning to add an addition to the shed.. I said we should make it bigger then what he suggested so we wouldn't have to worry about space for a while.. And he agreed! Haha! So I shall have more  )


----------



## COgoatLover25

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> :ROFL: true enough :laugh:
> No, but really, I'm done for the year  my dad told me not to ask for anymore goats :lol:
> (As we are planning to add an addition to the shed.. I said we should make it bigger then what he suggested so we wouldn't have to worry about space for a while.. And he agreed! Haha! So I shall have more  )


You think you have it bad :lol: My parents said I'm done for the next 5 years :lol:....wonder if they meant it :chin:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

:wave:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:lol: 
My dad says that every time I ask for a new goat.. And he says yes.. And then he says no more, and then says yes when I ask the next time :lol: 
I keep my numbers low and sell most kids, and I pay for feed and what hay the kid money doesn't so it's not a big deal to him I guess..
Right now, it's just the limited barn space that we have.. We are fixing that though lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> :wave:


Sarah!!!  :wave: :hug:


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> :wave:


SARAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:hug: :hug: :hug: :hug:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Hi y'all  :hug: you seriously just made my day


----------



## Emzi00

How are things? :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah what's up? 
Did you see my new Nubians??


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> How are things? :hug:


Okay... Well... Kinda... B and Oz both have ringworm I think... And fair is a week from Sunday... So Im kinda freaking out... Idk what to do.... Been putting blue kote on it once a day... It's starting to clear up just nervous...

So I was giving the goats garlic, apparently it boosts the immune system so I was doing it for fair... Ozzie has the worst immune system so it's mainly for him, and of course they all love it but him! :sigh: force feeding it is...


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Yah what's up?
> Did you see my new Nubians??


I didn't!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hopefully it clears up :hug: maybe try an anti-fungle shampoo for horses? Maybe that will help some. 

Oh that's how it always goes :roll: :lol:

I'll repost the pics then


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Hopefully it clears up :hug: maybe try an anti-fungle shampoo for horses? Maybe that will help some.
> 
> Oh that's how it always goes :roll: :lol:
> 
> I'll repost the pics then


I wasn't sure if that was safe, is it? I saw it and almost bought some.

I've managed to get blue kote on my shirt the last two days now of course... Oxi-clean takes out everything thankfully!! :lol:

Yay' :stars:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Gracie is the red & white doeling, Sassy is the Black and Tan doeling, and Pebbles is the red spotted doe


----------



## Emzi00

You should've seen all the blue kote I had on me when I helped the neighbor with their duck.... it was all over.... :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> I wasn't sure if that was safe, is it? I saw it and almost bought some.
> 
> I've managed to get blue kote on my shirt the last two days now of course... Oxi-clean takes out everything thankfully!! :lol:
> 
> Yay' :stars:


I don't see why not 

:lol: I always have it ALL OVER me!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Gracie is the red & white doeling, Sassy is the Black and Tan doeling, and Pebbles is the red spotted doe


----------



## littlegoatgirl

And of course I was wearing my favorite shirts... :roll:

Hey, any tips on where to get white pants or white jeans and a white shirts??? But I'd prefer a "western-ey" shirt not like a dress shirt... And preferably not skinny jeans... That's what I had and I did my care for them


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


>


They are SOOO super sweet  I wuves them  
They even get along with Jubilee now  my mom told her she better not rub off on them :lol: she's a trouble maker :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Oh oh oh oh oh!! By the way!! I'm excited I'm taking Flynn to a nursing home Monday hopefully he makes some people's days


----------



## Emzi00

Good Will or Salvation Army? They usually have lots of white pants. You could be girly and get a white skirt.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> And of course I was wearing my favorite shirts... :roll:
> 
> Hey, any tips on where to get white pants or white jeans and a white shirts??? But I'd prefer a "western-ey" shirt not like a dress shirt... And preferably not skinny jeans... That's what I had and I did my care for them


The good will it thrift shops :lol: I just use a white polo shirt for 4-H or white T shirt for open shows  I got my white jeans at the good will for like $5!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Oh oh oh oh oh!! By the way!! I'm excited I'm taking Flynn to a nursing home Monday hopefully he makes some people's days


Oh that's AWESOME!!  I'm sure they will LOVE him  I know my great grandmother loved when we would bring baby goats to visit  she would beg my grandmother to keep them :laugh:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> The good will it thrift shops :lol: I just use a white polo shirt for 4-H or white T shirt for open shows  I got my white jeans at the good will for like $5!


We have to wear long sleeves  
I found some white jeans at good will and got them for like $4... They don't fit the best, but could work if they had to... Thanks!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> We have to wear long sleeves
> I found some white jeans at good will and got them for like $4... They don't fit the best, but could work if they had to... Thanks!


Really?! Yuck... 
I would look around at goodwill and such..


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Oh that's AWESOME!!  I'm sure they will LOVE him  I know my great grandmother loved when we would bring baby goats to visit  she would beg my grandmother to keep them :laugh:


Same!! The day Flynn was born we brought him everywhere in the back of the can and we left him at my grandma's house for a while, and my great grandma asked if he could come in our of the garage and sit next to her!  and then she was sad when he left!  but yeah, one of the people at church works at a nursing home and asked if I could bring him I just hope he doesn't pee somewhere he shouldn't...


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Really?! Yuck...
> I would look around at goodwill and such..


Yes... It's AWFUL! I mean it's August for crying out loud!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Awe 
Haha! Would be slightly funny though :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Yes... It's AWFUL! I mean it's August for crying out loud!


Geesh.. I know my friend who lives in CO says they have to wear long sleeves for showmanship, but can wear other white shirts for breed classes...


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Awe
> Haha! Would be slightly funny though :laugh:


It would :laugh: I'm sure the residents would love it, just my sure about the workers! :ROFL:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Geesh.. I know my friend who lives in CO says they have to wear long sleeves for showmanship, but can wear other white shirts for breed classes...


Nope long sleeves and long pants all white for everything goats and long sleeve white and black pants for chickens and turkeys :roll: it's ridiculous! I mean you don't HAVE to but you get judged and marked down if you don't :GAAH:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Wow.. That's crazy  is that 4-H? I guess each area is different..


----------



## Emzi00

I think we're supposed to wear long sleeves here too, but um, screw that! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's icky  :lol: so glad I don't have to here!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Wow.. That's crazy  is that 4-H? I guess each area is different..


Nope! Just crazy people! :ROFL:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> I think we're supposed to wear long sleeves here too, but um, screw that! :lol:


:ROFL: maybe it's Michigan...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Nope! Just crazy people! :ROFL:


:ROFL: :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> :ROFL: maybe it's Michigan...


I think so... :lol: No way I'm wearing long sleeves though, way too hot. I'll still kick butt in showmanship even if they knock some points off for that... :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> I think so... :lol: No way I'm wearing long sleeves though, way too hot. I'll still kick butt in showmanship even if they knock some points off for that... :lol:


:lol: it's generally cool in the show arena, it's just when you go outside is bad... One year they had to bend the rules because it was so hot they had people passing out!


----------



## COgoatLover25

It rained during showmanship here...mosquitos swarming....


----------



## COgoatLover25

Just got back from the tanning salon ...those people are hilarious :lol:


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

You go to a tanning salon, Lindsey?

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 1 wether and 4 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I do :lol: And lucky me it's everywhere, goes where I go, and doesn't totally blind you. Magical thing called the sun :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I do :lol: And lucky me it's everywhere, goes where I go, and doesn't totally blind you. Magical thing called the sun :lol:


Aww shush, I needed to turn super tan super quick  its a project


----------



## COgoatLover25

DesertFlowerNigerians said:


> You go to a tanning salon, Lindsey?
> 
> _________________________________________________
> 
> *Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
> http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com
> 
> Home to a small herd of 4 does, 1 wether and 4 bucks.
> 
> ~Charisa~


Not normally lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

COgoatLover25 said:


> Aww shush, I needed to turn super tan super quick  its a project


Try a good tanning lotion then. My sister gets pasty white in the winter and she uses millenium black out lotion I think. Its a 100x bronzing tan accelerator. Anything below 100x doesnt help tan you as fast.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

This all sounds like cancer waiting to happen...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

Has any one heard of what is going on with that Ebola thing? Its really worrying me, with what is going through Africa. It is also Zoonotic I heard.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^ haven't heard anything of it...
??


----------



## canyontrailgoats

HappyCaliGoats said:


> This all sounds like cancer waiting to happen...
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


It's even worse if you have a lot of moles, avoid sunscreen and live at a high elevation...like me.


----------



## goatygirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> ^ haven't heard anything of it...
> ??


http://www.nbcnews.com/storyline/eb...-brantly-arrives-u-s-hospital-liberia-n171241

http://www.nbcnews.com/storyline/eb...-brantly-arrives-u-s-hospital-liberia-n171241


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goatygirl said:


> http://www.nbcnews.com/storyline/eb...-brantly-arrives-u-s-hospital-liberia-n171241
> 
> http://www.nbcnews.com/storyline/eb...-brantly-arrives-u-s-hospital-liberia-n171241


Huh.. Interesting...


----------



## goatygirl

So then it only takes one person to carry it to everybody else and it will spread like wild fire. This is a bad idea.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

As long as they keep it well under control like they seem to be, then everything should be ok.. Though, Scary.. But we have better medical care here then Africa...


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> This all sounds like cancer waiting to happen...
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


You guys think I did the lights huh? It was just the spray stuff :lol:


----------



## goathiker

It's gone airborne though, there was a case in NC last week. Then there's this as well...


----------



## goatygirl

There is no vaccine or cure for Ebola someone in Texas also has it to


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ah.. Didn't know of those.. :/


----------



## NubianFan

My daughter had swine flu when she was about 8


----------



## goathiker

Flu changes constantly though. What she had when she was 8 was a whole different virus by now.


----------



## NubianFan

That's true. It was pretty awful. She missed a week of school and the doctor told me that she was lucky that I caught it and brought her in so fast. He said if you can catch it and start treatment in the first 24 hours you have a lot better chances and get over it faster. He said he estimated I caught it and brought her in during the first 12 hours. He started her on Tamiflu right away and she was sick but didn't have to go to the hospital like a lot of people do.


----------



## NubianFan

Her fever was so high and ibuprofen wouldn't bring it down I didn't have any tylenol on had so I could do nothing except keep dousing her in a lukewarm bath. I had to do that twice during the night before it finally got light enough to go to my mom's and get tylenol, then I gave her tylenol and as soon as the Dr's office opened at 8 I had her at their doorstep.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

COgoatLover25 said:


> You guys think I did the lights huh? It was just the spray stuff :lol:


That stuff probably causes cancer too with the government trying to control our population all the time.. Every thing we eat, touch, or breathe causes cancer nowadays!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

I wanna know why youse gotta be tanz so fast Lindsey? Youse gotta hot date at the beach or somethin'?


----------



## COgoatLover25

NubianFan said:


> I wanna know why youse gotta be tanz so fast Lindsey? Youse gotta hot date at the beach or somethin'?


I'm gonna go to a costume party tomorrow...dressed up as an Indian :lol: 
But now that you mention it, I do seem to have a follower :chin:


----------



## NubianFan

........


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

COgoatLover25 said:


> I'm gonna go to a costume party tomorrow...dressed up as an Indian :lol:
> But now that you mention it, I do seem to have a follower :chin:


Oh yeah, that's me. I'm stalking you for impersonating me at a costume party :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I'm staking you


Are you burning her at it too? Or just staking her to the ground covering her with honey and waiting for ants?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

So I'm really excited for my nursing home visit Monday!!  Flynn should love the attention! :lol:

Okay, so now that I'm back, I will be here but not often this week as I'm last minute crunching to finish all my fair projects AND get the animals ready... I'm working all day from about 7 AM-midnight every day... Can't say it's healthy, but hey! :lol: my only break is meals and I usually take about an hour break after lunch but I usually sleep in that hour :lol: and then the next week I'm at fair all week and our fair has spots for trailers so we camp there all week... They don't have wifi so I'll only be able to go on TGS on my phone do so I'm not promising everything (my phone Internet is crappy and idk how well the service will be since I just got my phone and haven't been to the fair with it :lol: )... Most likely I will be able to come on each night to give a short update


----------



## ksalvagno

So Jill, how do we boost our immune systems to possibly not catch any of these super flu?


----------



## NubianFan

Had you had any sugar before that update post? I dunno but you seemed a tad smidgen hyper.....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm eating a peach....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Had you had any sugar before that update post? I dunno but you seemed a tad smidgen hyper.....


:laugh:

Can't wait to hear how fair goes for you Sarah


----------



## NubianFan

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I'm eating a peach....


:ROFL: That wasn't random AT ALL.....:crazy::grin:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

NubianFan said:


> Had you had any sugar before that update post? I dunno but you seemed a tad smidgen hyper.....


I may have had a gigantic bowl of ice cream :lol: and I may be a teeny tiny bit hyper.......... Maybe  but I'm also so insanely excited for fair and I missed you guys!!!!! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> :ROFL: That wasn't random AT ALL.....:crazy::grin:


:lol: I'm not in a happy mood so needed some laughter to perk me up... Figured randomly telling y'all what I was doing would get a giggle or two.. 
It was a good peach too


----------



## NubianFan

...


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Can't wait to hear how fair goes for you Sarah


Thanks!! I hope everything goes okay with the whole problem I texted you about


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> ...


Pretty much :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> Are you burning her at it too? Or just staking her to the ground covering her with honey and waiting for ants?


:lol: Oops... but that could work too.... :chin: :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Well wanna hear about my day? It was a happy day and fun, and different, but I am flat exhausted now!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Thanks!! I hope everything goes okay with the whole problem I texted you about


Hopefully! Does it seem any better??


----------



## NubianFan

Today is tax free weekend in my state on school supplies, including clothes, makeup, hair accessories, and dorm ware. So my mom, daughter and I set out to conquer her school clothes shopping and to use a gift card I had been given by my best friend for my birthday.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> Well wanna hear about my day? It was a happy day and fun, and different, but I am flat exhausted now!!!


Why sure  Was it as eventful as my day will be tomorrow?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> Today is tax free weekend in my state on school supplies, including clothes, makeup, hair accessories, and dorm ware. So my mom, daughter and I set out to conquer her school clothes shopping and to use a gift card I had been given by my best friend for my birthday.


That sounds fun  I do my shopping online mostly to avoid the peoples and things :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Hopefully! Does it seem any better??


BB's seems quite a bit better, she has fur growing back now too... Ozzies is hard to say but I think so... I just hope I make it through vet check...


----------



## NubianFan

We got lots of bargain including a pair of Echo pants for my daughter for $3. A pair of Michael Kors shoes for my daughter for $24 that were originally $195. And a dress and lacy crochet sweater shrug thing for me for $32 the shrug thing alone was $44 full price and I didn't even notice what the dress was full price. Then we went to Kroger, yes Kroger of all places and had lunch, because there is a Kroger in the big town with a sushi chef inside it. My daughter and I got the most delicious Sushi and my mom got normal southern cooking food at their deli. It made all three of us happy and was as nice to me as eating in a nice restaurant for about a third of the price. This Kroger is so nice that my mom said "I think I am just gonna move in and live in that Kroger" all in all it was a pretty awesome day.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

NubianFan said:


> Today is tax free weekend in my state on school supplies, including clothes, makeup, hair accessories, and dorm ware. So my mom, daughter and I set out to conquer her school clothes shopping and to use a gift card I had been given by my best friend for my birthday.


That would be nice! Clothes are so expensive! Not to mention nothing fits tall(ish) skinny girls with very muscular thighs :GAAH: I tell you, there is not a single pair of jeans in this world that fits me!!


----------



## NubianFan

Now as a side note, I just want to say, "I" have never even HEARD of echo or Michael Kors but apparently it is popular because it sure tickled my daughter.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sounds fun Leslie!!  

That's good Sarah! I hope you do! I'll be praying for you


----------



## NubianFan

My daughter wears boy's clothes mostly Sarah. She will occasionally pick a girl's item but she mostly shops in the men's section. I got her pair of shoes, myself two pair of shoes, her two pair of pants, 4 pair of shorts, 5 shirts all for $140 at one store.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

NubianFan said:


> We got lots of bargain including a pair of Echo pants for my daughter for $3. A pair of Michael Kors shoes for my daughter for $24 that were originally $195. And a dress and lacy crochet sweater shrug thing for me for $32 the shrug thing alone was $44 full price and I didn't even notice what the dress was full price. Then we went to Kroger, yes Kroger of all places and had lunch, because there is a Kroger in the big town with a sushi chef inside it. My daughter and I got the most delicious Sushi and my mom got normal southern cooking food at their deli. It made all three of us happy and was as nice to me as eating in a nice restaurant for about a third of the price. This Kroger is so nice that my mom said "I think I am just gonna move in and live in that Kroger" all in all it was a pretty awesome day.


Sounds like fun! I'm a stickler for bargain shopping... I love when I find something for a good price!!!!!  I remember when I got my cowboy boots for super cheap, they were originally $80, but the same store online said $40, and the store agreed to honor the $40 price, but then we had a bunch of coupons so I got them for $15! Everyone heard about my boots I got for $15 :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Anyone here know how to tell me if a goat udder is good? I want to buy this dry yearling and I just got pix of her dams udder and was wondering if I could get some opinions before I consider purchasing this doe?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Sounds fun Leslie!!
> 
> That's good Sarah! I hope you do! I'll be praying for you


Thanks  it really depends on which vet you get... The one my first year looked them over and said they looked good, the one last year saw Ozzie had a runny nose and wanted to take his temp, and in the process of getting him to the front of the trailer I had to push Japan away so he coughed so then she took his temp too... She was a little butt-faceish :lol: the plan is to go right at 6 AM, it will be harder to notice :lol: and the blue-kote helps with that too, their skin is darker then so it's harder to tell! :lol: just really nervous... I hate vet check, Im always so scared and this year I actually have something to be scared about....  please everyone pray for me


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sounds pretty cool, I love not spending more than I have to!  I personally have never heard of either of those stores, but then again I never go anywhere. There's only 2 places I frequent :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Oh yeah, that's me. I'm stalking you for impersonating me at a costume party :lol:


No...unless you're disguised as a boy :chin:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

NubianFan said:


> My daughter wears boy's clothes mostly Sarah. She will occasionally pick a girl's item but she mostly shops in the men's section. I got her pair of shoes, myself two pair of shoes, her two pair of pants, 4 pair of shorts, 5 shirts all for $140 at one store.


That's a thought! I have gotten all my shorts and sweats from the boys section but didnt think about jeans and whatnot!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Anyone here know how to tell me if a goat udder is good? I want to buy this dry yearling and I just got pix of her dams udder and was wondering if I could get some opinions before I consider purchasing this doe?


This be the place for that


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Anyone here know how to tell me if a goat udder is good? I want to buy this dry yearling and I just got pix of her dams udder and was wondering if I could get some opinions before I consider purchasing this doe?
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Go ahead and post it  we'll see what we can do


----------



## NubianFan

Kroger is just a grocery store Lacie! LOL And the store I bought most of the bargains at was called Marshall's. The Echo and Michael Kors are brand but I had never heard of either of them. Then my friend had gotten me a gift card to Stage so that is where I got my dress.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Thanx Lacey and Skyla! Here you go Lindsey I finally got them! I think it's a little crooked? But nice attachment?? But I want to know what all you experts think!

These are the only two pix she had. She said the breeder she bought the doe from sent her these, so she doesn't own her dam..
















Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

I wonder if its the way she's standing :chin:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I think it's pretty nice! Could use a bit more MSL? (That always confuses me lol!) she looks a tad uneven but not horrible! What's this doelings lines?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I think it's pretty nice! Could use a bit more MSL? (That always confuses me lol!) she looks a tad uneven but not horrible! What's this doelings lines?


http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=N001633126

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

COgoatLover25 said:


> I wonder if its the way she's standing :chin:


I was wondering that too..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It looks nice! I really like Risin Creek animals!  I'd snatch her up if she were a fair price


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Guys.... Asking for prayers... And I think I'm going to need quite a few of them....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> It looks nice! I really like Risin Creek animals!  I'd snatch her up if she were a fair price


I wish I had saved the pic of her, she is beautiful! She is asking $400.. What do you think?

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

littlegoatgirl said:


> Guys.... Asking for prayers... And I think I'm going to need quite a few of them....


What's wrong??

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Praying Sarah :hug: 

I'd go for it  
But, I'm also a great enabler  :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Prayers sent Sarah


----------



## littlegoatgirl

HappyCaliGoats said:


> What's wrong??
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Pretty sure we've got a ringworm problem and fair is a week from tomorrow


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Thanks for the prayers guys... If you could just do me a favor and pray for me whenever you do your daily prayers or whatever... I don't usually ask for this but I need the help and support right now... I'm not sure if I can make it through this stress... I guess it will all be over in a weeks time, whether the outcome is good or completely awful.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

littlegoatgirl said:


> Pretty sure we've got a ringworm problem and fair is a week from tomorrow


Oh no! I will keep you in my prayers! I hope you can get it under control..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Sarah, Take Clorox bleach and put it on a cottonball. Press it to every spot. Then use the Lotramin and give a Benedryl daily. It will knock it right out.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> Sarah, Take Clorox bleach and put it on a cottonball. Press it to every spot. Then use the Lotramin and give a Benedryl daily. It will knock it right out.


Jill you always have the greatest ideas! Can you help me with my cocci problem??

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I might be able to. Can you direct me where to read?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> I might be able to. Can you direct me where to read?


Ya the thread is called "how often can I treat for cocci?" I don't know how to paste a link here cuz I'm on the app not the website..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Still reading but, DON'T wean him right now. The stress will make the out break worse. My 4 month old buckling is still getting a gallon of milk daily and he eats just fine with a healthy rumen.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> Still reading but, DON'T wean him right now. The stress will make the out break worse. My 4 month old buckling is still getting a gallon of milk daily and he eats just fine with a healthy rumen.


Ok Thanx! He has a very healthy rumen, he only gets 32 oz of milk once a day and he is huge, the rest of his calories come from hay browse and grain.. But since he has been sick I have been having to force him to take the bottle of milk however he will drink a bottle of resorb no problem..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Okay, you've got resistance problems going on. The Cocci has become immune to your drug. If these are not meat goats I suggest that you order some Toltrazuril for them. It is a compounded formulation so, be sure to shake it well before dosing and keep the open bottle in the 'fridge. 

I lost the use of Albon a couple of years ago. It just doesn't work here anymore.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Where do I order that from? What about just trying a different drug I can quickly get from the store like corrid?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

And what do you think about medicated feed?


----------



## goathiker

I've never had any luck with CoRid once an outbreak has started.

http://horseprerace.com/toltrazuril...edient-of-Baycox®)/toltrazuril-for-epm-200ml/


----------



## goathiker

They have to eat so much of the medicated feed that I think it is of limited use. If they don't eat their huge amount daily, they just build more resistance.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm really freaking out now  I love this little buck! The amount of cocci I saw on that slide was unimaginable... It was ridiculous.. I wanted to cry..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

After the first dose of sulfadimethoxine today my bucklings poo is almost back to normal but idk if that is just because everything else I have given him or if the meds started working?? Everything else seemed to just firm it up slightly but a few hours after I gave him the meds he had a couple berries!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ThreeHavens

Oh good, improvement! I feel your pain. It's been a bad coccidia year for us too. I usually have to treat one or two kids ... only once then everything's good. This year I've had to treat three of my kids and then put them on a preventative schedule. It's awful. I did use Baycox. I'm also trying to up my herb game by adding herbs (cinnamon, cloves ... things coccidia hates) to their minerals daily in hopes of it helping discourage wormload.


I would give him some probios and order the Baycox. If you don't need it this time, great! But if you end up needing it, it'll be on the way.


----------



## goathiker

Continue giving the Albon while you're waiting for the Toltazuril. It will help knock the population down a bit. When it comes just give it as his next dose. It won't hurt anything. One dose and then one dose 10 days later. Keep him on the ReSorb and give him what ever he will eat. He can have a bit of plain dry oats as well.


----------



## goathiker

Well, maybe it will work then...The cocci should not have come back so quickly though.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

ThreeHavens said:


> Oh good, improvement! I feel your pain. It's been a bad coccidia year for us too. I usually have to treat one or two kids ... only once then everything's good. This year I've had to treat three of my kids and then put them on a preventative schedule. It's awful. I did use Baycox. I'm also trying to up my herb game by adding herbs (cinnamon, cloves ... things coccidia hates) to their minerals daily in hopes of it helping discourage wormload.
> 
> I would give him some probios and order the Baycox. If you don't need it this time, great! But if you end up needing it, it'll be on the way.


Sounds like a good idea.. He is on probios.. I had them on preventative then when they all looked so great and healthy with wonderfully functioning Rubens I thought they didn't need the preventative anymore... That is probably why they built up a resistance...  my wether has pudding poo now so I will do everything I did for the buck and hopefully get them both back on track! I hope this doesn't affect my 200# wether because he is much harder and more expensive to medicate!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> Well, maybe it will work then...The cocci should not have come back so quickly though.


Not just quickly, vast amounts! When I did a fecal a week and a half ago there were just a few cocci, but enough to have me concerned. Now literally the entire field was just cocci! It was like looking into a crowd at all the little heads at a concert..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So the bay cox is one dose now then one later?? That is so much easier! Do you know the milk withdraw time if I have to use it on my big girl? I'm pretty sure she's the one that brought it here...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I would give them the Baycox even if they are completely better. Here's why.

Toltrazuril works by damaging the cell membranes of the cocci but leaves them intact and dead. Basically it teaches the goats immune system how to destroy them, much like giving them a vaccine.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> I would give them the Baycox even if they are completely better. Here's why.
> 
> Toltrazuril works by damaging the cell membranes of the cocci but leaves them intact and dead. Basically it teaches the goats immune system how to destroy them, much like giving them a vaccine.


Wonderful! I want it!! I will order it tomorrow! I don't know what I would do if I lost this buck.. I searched far and wide for him and when I finally found him I just knew he was the one! It took me many months to settle on a buck and I feel like I take really good care of my animals.. I would feel just awful if I lost this perfect little guy to parasites..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

The milk withdrawal time is 56 days for human use.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> The milk withdrawal time is 56 days for human use.


Oh sheesh.. Good thing my does are not having scours or I would have to dry her off.. I will treat her when I dry her off if she doesn't need it sooner..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

It works well for prevention as well. For next years babies give one dose at 18 days old and one dose at weaning...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> It works well for prevention as well. For next years babies give one dose at 18 days old and one dose at weaning...


 Sounds so much better than the sulfadimethoxine! Why do so many people use the sulfa? Do you think I will need to get more than one bottle for my 6 goats? Only 2 are full grown..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

You are awesome Jill! Thank you for the advice! I gotta go to bed so I can get up in time to milk and feed everyone! I will let you know how they are doing tomorrow!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

So many people use sulfas because Baycox is not approved for use in the US. I just became your illegal drug dealer. :greengrin:
From that same company you can also get Banamine and Dex without a prescription. FDA does allow you to buy 90 days worth of meds from other countries so, we're using a loophole in the law. The meds are coming from Australia but, the company is owned by Canadians, and their warehouse is in the US.


----------



## goathiker

Alrighty, G'Night. Hope everyone is fine tomorrow.


----------



## goatygirl

Mornin everybody


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> So many people use sulfas because Baycox is not approved for use in the US. I just became your illegal drug dealer. :greengrin:
> From that same company you can also get Banamine and Dex without a prescription. FDA does allow you to buy 90 days worth of meds from other countries so, we're using a loophole in the law. The meds are coming from Australia but, the company is owned by Canadians, and their warehouse is in the US.


Haha awesome! If its not approved then how do I get it? They will still let me buy it? I'm just not supposed to use it? Lol!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goatygirl said:


> Mornin everybody


Morning! I'm stripping my kid pen cuz its full of diarrhea and coccidia.. 

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Morning  

Gonna be headed to a friends house, the kids have 4-H


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Got my kidding kit pulled out again  oh 16 days!!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yay kids! Fun fun fun!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm so excited!  hehe! Can't wait!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Photo bombers :lol:


----------



## ThreeHavens

Just a quickie question - after using Baycox it's normal for them still to have clumpy poos as they're recovering, yes? One of my girls had clumps which progressed to runs yesterday so I treated her because I know it's been a bad year for cocci here (already had one fecal verified case, and another girl I think had it too because the Baycox cleared it right up). She's acting just dandy (almost seems happier today) and her eyelids are pinker than they were earlier in the week.


----------



## COgoatLover25

I got 1st at the costume contest today!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

COgoatLover25 said:


> I got 1st at the costume contest today!


Woot woot!! Congrats!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

COgoatLover25 said:


> I got 1st at the costume contest today!


Costumes in August? Lol

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Costumes in August? Lol
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Yah, but I won... :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Nice!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

What was your costume Lindsay?

Off to trim hooves.. I hate that job.. Has to be the worst! :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

So on the way to take Flynn to the nursing home, and he walks out of the little section we made for him with a nice blanket and stuff and into the main section of the car. After driving for a few minutes he lays down on my feet in between the seats and goes to sleep! :lol: crazy goat!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Awe!! Way too cute!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

The residents loved him!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm sure!!! Who wouldn't


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Only got three does feet done.. My back is hurting some now 
Promise was not happy about it :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Only got three does feet done.. My back is hurting some now
> Promise was not happy about it :lol:


:lol: I don't envy you... I hate doing hooves :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Me too! :lol: I'm gonna go out and do a few more now..


----------



## goatygirl

Don't brake your back.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol! No worries  I'm taking breaks in between.. Can only do so much leaning over at a time


----------



## Scottyhorse

What's the phone number I call to get a scrapies ID?


----------



## goatygirl

I will check and see if i still have it i'll be back


----------



## goatygirl

866-USDA-TAG this is the number


----------



## Scottyhorse

Thank you Olivia!!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Getting fair entry forms filled in takes forever... :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> What was your costume Lindsay?
> 
> Off to trim hooves.. I hate that job.. Has to be the worst! :lol:


Indian, with my mini horse Warrior


----------



## margaret

Scottyhorse said:


> Getting fair entry forms filled in takes forever... :lol:


I know what you mean, I had like 20 to do the other day ittook awhile.


----------



## Scottyhorse

margaret said:


> I know what you mean, I had like 20 to do the other day ittook awhile.


Yep, finished em though


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Mango ice cream! The cat liked it too  lol!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yuck! I hate mangoes :lol: But I see we share the same tastes in Arizona's  :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It was ok.. It would be great for a smoothie! Lol!

LOL! I LOVE those!!  and they are cheap so I get them a lot lol!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Every now and then the grocery store uptown sells them for 50-60 cents each, so I go home with like 80 of them :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh nice!! $.99 here 
I would be coming home with a ton for that price too! LOL!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

They're normally like $1.08 or something like that with tax, so it's nice when they go on sale! The raspberry is the only one I like though :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yucky taxes... 
Same here  the half and half is ok.. And the lemon is too... But I'd rather the raspberry over anything else!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yep, it's the only one they made right! 

Oh I'm so tired. I've been watching a 3 year old and a 1 year old since 3am! :coffee2: Thank god they went home finally :lol: It's only been like 16 hours!!! :shocked:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

Oh my! 8| crazy! 

Speaking of tired... I'm off to bed... Been working a whole lot lately.. The biggest grocery store around.. The workers and customers are on strike.. So.. We've been crazy busy!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Night Skyla, try to get some rest! I'll probably wander off in a little while too. :wave:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Morning all :wave:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Good morning!! We got rain!! I never thought I would be so happy to see rain! I'm not a big fan of rain but the drought is worse! Happy rain dance! Yay!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Well the spots appear to be clearing up... Hopefully they are gone by Sunday.. :/ keep praying plz...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yay for rain! 

That's great Sarah!! :dance:


----------



## margaret

Where is Emma?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I think she said she is camping or fishing in Canada and then she has her fair


----------



## margaret

Oh when will she be back?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Around two weeks from what I under stood.. Lacie would know more then I


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Clipped mocha and pebbles today 

Pebbles is due in under two weeks and was in NO mood to be set up! lol! I don't blame her  and Mocha was just plan ticked at me! :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

They are so pretty, you've gone all Nubian on us... they are like potato chips you can't have just one.


----------



## ndwarf

Story tonight Leslie?ray:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> They are so pretty, you've gone all Nubian on us... they are like potato chips you can't have just one.


Thank you  I love them so much!!

Hehe! Yah, maybe a bit  lol!
No, you can't!! :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

ooooohhhhh I don't know.... I am not feeling very storyish tonight......


----------



## goatygirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Clipped mocha and pebbles today
> 
> Pebbles is due in under two weeks and was in NO mood to be set up! lol! I don't blame her  and Mocha was just plan ticked at me! :lol:


Love the outfit! new style?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Snazzy shirt isn't it  lol!! :lol:


----------



## goatygirl

lets show the world!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I've worn it to shows  actually, I wore this as PJs to the last show we went to  lol!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh I have a horrible head ache! Fun is pain  

Skyla, I do hope you weren't showing in your pj's.....:lol: I hate it when I see women showing goats in boxers and wife beaters, it's a pet peeve of mine.

For anyone who may be on, its 8pm here and I'm calling it a night, this is one of the worse head aches I've had


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Night Lacie.. I hope you feel better!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Oh I have a horrible head ache! Fun is pain
> 
> Skyla, I do hope you weren't showing in your pj's.....:lol: I hate it when I see women showing goats in boxers and wife beaters, it's a pet peeve of mine.
> 
> For anyone who may be on, its 8pm here and I'm calling it a night, this is one of the worse head aches I've had


ROFL! No! I just wear my PJs to the show, and change into my whites before judging starts 

Feel better soon Lacie :hug: headaches are the worst.. 
I'm headed to bed too...


----------



## goathiker

Ah, poor Lacey, get some sleep. I had some pictures to help you get over your envy of Chad's pasture. I'll put them up tomorrow, get some sleep...Feel better.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Sorry about your headache Lacie, I get them all the time too :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lacie.. You sent your headache here  I woke up with one!  lol


----------



## goatygirl

Is contagious!


----------



## ThreeHavens

Uh oh! I'd better get out of here - I don't want no headache!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:lol: 
Mine went away.. :shrug: must have been cause I was tired.. Lol


----------



## Scottyhorse

Ugh, can wind affect cell service? SUPER windy today and I can hardly get a signal.  Trying to text my crush but that isn't working out too well if I can't get a bar!


----------



## COgoatLover25

I wouldn't know...our internet is always crappy :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yummy snowballs


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'd rather have some ho ho's or some twinkies :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'd rather a Zinger myself.. But I haven't had a snowball in so long I couldn't help my self! Lol


----------



## NubianFan

I want and orange cupcake or a fried apple pie or a lemon pie, or a lemon filled donut, or a chocolate covered donut filled with bavarian cream or a cream cheese coffee cake or an italian cream cake slice or red velvet, or or or.......


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I want something other than these disgusting peach turnovers! What part of "I ONLY WANT APPLE!" don't people understand! :hair: :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

They apparently are fruitly challenged.....


----------



## NubianFan

in store bought fried pies I only like apple or lemon, homemade ones I like all kinds of flavors but that store bought filling is unrecognizable in anything but apple or lemon....bleh


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> They apparently are fruitly challenged.....


:slapfloor: :ROFL: I love it!

Those were serious the most disgusting turnovers I've ever had!  I couldn't even finish the bite I had in my mouth. Had those been apple turnovers, I would have been able to eat the entire case :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:lol: y'all are too funny!

I'm so mad!! So, I never ended up sleeping... (I guess that makes me legal still right Leslie?! :lol: ) and I was watching a show on netflix... But, they only have up to season 5!! There is 8 seasons! I'm so mad they left me hanging at a good part!!! She just found the ring and he hasn't proposed yet!! And, that's where it left me!  I'm so sad now.. Lol


----------



## NubianFan

Sounds kinda like real life though huh? Just leaves ya hanging there forever wondering....
And I totally understand about Netflix they have several shows that have been canceled on there, well that is GREAT but it should come with a warning, "Viewer this show was cancelled by the network, so it never comes to an ending just leaves you hanging" at least the show you are watching you can see the other episodes either eventually on netflix or somewhere else, nope not these canceled shows there will never be and ending made!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol! Yah... 

It's so annoying!! 
I searched you tube and didn't find anything helpful... Did an quick google search and none of the ones I found would play  
They just not too long ago added the end of season 5 so who knows how long it will be before I see any of season six!
And that is horrible Leslie! Luckily, I don't really watch TV or anything... (This is the only thing I've been caught up in in a LONG time!!)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

How's that for you Lacie??


----------



## Scottyhorse

Anyone have any ideas for a natural energy supplement? I have been SO tired lately, sleeping in late, going to bed early, etc, it's ridiculous and I hate it!!


----------



## Emzi00

Finally in the US again...


----------



## COgoatLover25

Welcome back :shades:


----------



## nchen7

Sydney, are your adrenals shot? if they are, that's why you could be really sleepy...

Emma, glad you made it back safe. how was fishing?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> Finally in the US again...


Yay!! :hug::clap::dance:


----------



## Scottyhorse

nchen7 said:


> Sydney, are your adrenals shot? if they are, that's why you could be really sleepy...


I do not know.


----------



## Emzi00

It was awesome! More later this week, probably some pictures too.


----------



## Scottyhorse

well then... :lol:


----------



## nchen7

so....yes adrenal fatigue?!?! mine are tired too. sometimes more tired than others..... try to eat a wholesome diet, free of additives (no processed foods), and eat your meals on time (no skipping meals). get lots of good rest, and good amounts of water. there's more online...you can do some googling on how to eat to help your adrenals.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'm guessing, I am going to show this to my mom when she is home from work in a couple hours. I want to be able to get up early, get lots of stuff done, etc, but I can't!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh no I'm such a hypochondriac and now this... Is this why I have such a hard time waking up in the morning??


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

^^ haha. likely not. you'll have to talk to a naturopath/dr to make sure. 

Sydney, I feel the same. my favourite thing to do is lying around..... no, I'm not just lazy! lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Finally in the US again...


Welcome back  Has the dark deed been done? And were you caught?


----------



## goathiker

Part of it is the time of year. Harvest is just about ready, it's the lay over time before the rush of getting ready for winter.


----------



## goathiker

I bet she forgot to burn off the fingerprints


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:doh: Emma, how could you be so naive! She's ruined the entire mission!


----------



## Emzi00

Um, crap, mission? :shock:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Trimming goat hooves are such a pain when you don't have actual clippers :lol: Jill, my mom said she would send you the money to ship them back to us.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emma, lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oops!! Wrong one!! Brant


----------



## goathiker

I don't know they're kind of cute...


----------



## goathiker

And they get along with mine so well...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL Jill!! :lol:


----------



## goathiker

We get paid on the 15th.


----------



## NubianFan

goathiker said:


> And they get along with mine so well...


It looks like love to me.....


----------



## goathiker

Emzi00 said:


> Um, crap, mission? :shock:


What ever you do don't open the blue duffel  ROFL


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'll be in Venezuela waiting for this whole thing to blow over... I was never here... don't try to contact me... :lol: :shades:


----------



## goathiker

Venezuela? heck I'm in Rio :wink:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hey hey hey! Who wants to give me advice?? Anyone seen my new thread? Anyone know Nubians? Lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I like her a lot. I'd buy her. If I wasn't in Portugal


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Haha really?? Thanx! My mom is a flight attendant, she has been going to brazil a lot! All the pix she sends it looks nice!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

ROFL You need to go start reading from page 3981 LOL


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That's a long time ago! Lol


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

It's only 2 pages. Totally worth it...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

The website must have different pages.. To go back where you said would be 10 pages on the app that I'm on


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Start here (if it works) Emma just got back from Canada... http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f187/chat-thread-154332/index3981.html#post1755249


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol I just finished reading all that.. Sounds like u all are planning to smuggle something very illegal! Haha


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Great...The Black Suburbans will be here tomorrow. If anyone asks...I'm in Rio ROFL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Y'all Are too funny!! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Jill, I always feel like I'm being followed anyway! Now with you being my illegal drug dealer and all these shenanigans going on here, I'm gonna be even more paranoid!!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> Great...The Black Suburbans will be here tomorrow. If anyone asks...I'm in Rio ROFL


Oh god, do you know how many were over here last week!? There were undercover cops and drug dogs all over the place, they searched three houses and one of the guys went back to prison. That's why I gave you the blue duffle! It couldn't stay here with the cops crawling all over the place. That duffle was supposed to make it's way into Colombia, not come back here! :ROFL: 
My location is confidential, but have fun in Rio :slapfloor: :ROFL:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Be careful Lacey, you are using the Internet they will find you!:thinking::grin:


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Well, I've had a decent week. It was my county fair this week, 2-9. On move in day, I weighed everything in. My hog was 303 pounds and got shipped home for being 3 pounds overweight. He then went to the market on Wednesday and we had Napkin sausage for breakfast yesterday morning. My goats weighed in at 71 for the doe, and 108 for the wether. My dairy beef weighed in at 454 pounds. Sunday was my goat show, got 6th in showmanship for that, and Gizmo (the doe) placed in 3rd, and Gadget (wether) placed 5th. Both of 12. One wether I sold won grand in his class. My best friend did very well in the open dairy class. With her 5 month old alpine doe (Whiskey), she got 2nd of about 6. She also had 2 Nubian does, 6 months old, so I helped her by showing one. At first the judge had me in first, her in second, but I ended up with my doe, (Chablis) in 3rd. And she moved on with Rye until she got Reserve Grand Champion Junior Doe. I then showed my dairy beef on Wednesday, got 2nd in showmanship, and the judge told the girl in first and I that it was very hard to choose, as we both took ourselves to the top of the class, and obviously showed that we knew exactly what we were doing. My calf only placed 10 of 12, but I knew that going into it all. I can raise a pretty decent heifer though! Hahah. I sold all of my animals yesterday, my doe went for $6.50 a pound, my wether went for $4.50 a pound and my dairy beef went for $1.70 a pound. I thought I made out well. I also met the buyer of my doe, who plans to breed with her, and he told me that his previous exhibitor aged out, that he used to buy from, so he chose me this year and last. It was nice to meet him. Today is the last day of the fair, I have a dairy promotion booth to run, but I thought you'd all want to know about my fair results....  I hope you all had a great week also.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Great job!! 

Long day today, I'm beat. Going to bed. Night all!

BTW, for those of you who don't know, I broke up with Sam a while back (he was a dirty liar...grr) and tomorrow I am asking the guy I REALLY like out to a date at Walla Walla fair  I will let you know what he says. Super nervous but really excited.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Good for you Sydney! Good luck!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Good luck Sydney!


----------



## Scottyhorse

I know he will say yes, but I am still nervous :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

What time is the fair?? Hurry and ask him b4 someone else does!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

It's the 27-31st  I'm not too worried, I know he likes me and I am going to see him today


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Good luck Sydney!! You got more guys then me


----------



## Scottyhorse

:lol: You just need to ask him out!!


----------



## Emzi00

Good luck Sydney, not that you need it. 

I still need to see if Michael is busy Wednesday to see if he wants to come see a goat show and go on rides and such.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> :lol: You just need to ask him out!!


I know! I know! :lol:

But, I like never see him anymore..


----------



## Emzi00

That's a sad excuse Skyla, all you have to do is make time to see him....ask him on a date.....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It's not when he works 6 days a week and I work 5 and I nearly never have Fridays off! (His day off) I'll see him at a cook out sometime soon I'm sure.. And my mom is already planning one here for when it cools down more (have a chillie night and bon fire) on a Friday so he can for sure be there :lol:

And I can barely think of things to talk to him about never mind ask him out!! ROFL!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> Good luck Sydney, not that you need it.
> 
> I still need to see if Michael is busy Wednesday to see if he wants to come see a goat show and go on rides and such.


Thanks 

Of course he'll want to go


----------



## Emzi00

Oh yeah, he'll want to go. Haven't had a chance to see him since fourth of July fireworks. Just hope he's not busy.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well if you know he wants to go out with you then make him work for it! Haha! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emma, big news!


----------



## Emzi00

I feel so bad for Bear. He's all alone out there while everyone else is at fair. I wonder if my parents would care if I brought him inside. :chin:

He's starting to act like a buck now too, blubbering, snorting, pawing.. he hasn't started peeing on himself yet, thank the Lord, so I can still snuggle with my baby.


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie, what!?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

We'll talk via text :shades: I can't say in front of the others


----------



## Scottyhorse

Why haven't you been able to see him since the 4th of July?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> We'll talk via text :shades: I can't say in front of the others


:GAAH::sad:


----------



## Emzi00

Great, so I need to charge my phone, turn it on, etc... :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> Why haven't you been able to see him since the 4th of July?


We've both been so busy, just haven't had time.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

All the goats passed vet check today!! :stars: And so did all the birds, except for my show bird, which mysteriously disappeared... Like she just vanished on Friday! Milking BB is tons of fun... :lol: she's SO stubborn! I have to drag her out to the stanchion, and once she sees the stanchion she gets up, and then we milk and drag her back!! Lol! Showing should be LOADS of fun... I'm always holding up the line with her :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Whoo! Congrats!!!  :stars: 

Haha! Silly girl! My Nubian is a bit stubborn too  lol!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Well... I'm mad.. 

So I was supposed to go to the river today, and I was gunna see Levi too. I also had a lady coming at around 12:30 to look at Peanut. It's now almost 2:30, she's still not here... And I didn't get to see Levi


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's a bummer Sydney..  I hate when that happens! Is there anyway you can still go? I'd say she's too late now and would just go..


----------



## Emzi00

I hate people.....


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> I hate people.....


Same here :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

I normally just don't like them, now I'm just PO'd.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Geesh, what's up?


----------



## Emzi00

I can't really explain right now(or ever) without using a million explicit words....


----------



## COgoatLover25

Lol, yeah probably too much typing huh?


----------



## Emzi00

Too much language that would be inappropriate here. Hope Sydney or Jill gets on Facebook....


----------



## Trickyroo

Emma !


----------



## Emzi00

Laura!


----------



## Trickyroo

Im stressing out cause of Pebbles !


----------



## Trickyroo

Im sorry


----------



## Emzi00

I'm sure she's doing great.  This is why I don't think pink, because the opposite always happens, ask Lacie... :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> I hate people.....


You hate people too? Weird. We should hang out! :slapfloor:


----------



## Trickyroo

Emzi00 said:


> I'm sure she's doing great.  This is why I don't think pink, because the opposite always happens, ask Lacie... :lol:


Thanks  Well ,ha ha Lacie's wrong :laugh: She had two doelings  They are both red and one has spots and they both have a white spot on their heads


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> You hate people too? Weird. We should hang out! :slapfloor:


Oh yeah definitely! :slapfloor: If you were to like phones I'd be ranting to you right now. Most goat people are great, but there's some bad apples in every bunch. :hair:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh yes, I have a few nemesis's :shades: Almost had it out at the fair when I bumped into one of them. One of those people you see and instantly want to rip their face off.... (P.S that accounted for some of my headache the other day, I was livid on the inside, and two half gallon chug mugs and starting 5 mares in the same day didn't do me any favors :ROFL: )


----------



## Emzi00

I don't even know who the heck this person was, they just started complaining and being a jerk! :GAAH:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ugh one of _those_.... That's when you go "Mhmm.....mhmm.....hmmmmm...." and then that's when you hit the, I mean....  *bats eyes*


----------



## Emzi00

They weren't even complaining to me, didn't come talk to me, just went and complained to the jerk of a guy that's in charge because they were an idiot. Sorry, stupidity can't be fixed.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

What about?


----------



## Emzi00

I mean, if you have a problem with me, either come to me to deal with it or shut your freakin trap!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

For sure, some people just don't have the guts to confront people when they have a problem. Either say it to my face or don't say it at all! :hair:


----------



## Emzi00

Because our 4H club was smart and got an extra pen for a tack stall. It wasn't really extra, we had the same amount of pens as goats but had two in one stall. Usually whatever pens are empty after check in anyone can claim for one. Well we friggin had that stall reserved! We obviously need it for something! Someone complained about us having a tack stall to the guy in charge of goats. There aren't any rules about that! A lady came up to us to make sure we knew that we couldn't have a tack stall. It's just a bunch of BS. There were quite a few tack stalls last year. We're never there after check in because we don't camp there so never get one, but actually really need one. Sorry if they didn't think ahead, but you don't need to go being a witch about it!


----------



## Emzi00

I'm screaming inside, in case you guys didn't catch that.


----------



## Trickyroo

Aww , Im sorry Emma :hugs:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Where was your wattle bottle? And sock? :greengrin: And what of the fork?


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Where was your wattle bottle? And sock? :greengrin: And what of the fork?


My mom was there, she'd have stepped on my foot before I got that far.


----------



## Trickyroo

Mom's will do that


----------



## Emzi00

Trickyroo said:


> Aww , Im sorry Emma :hugs:


Thanks Laura :hug:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I hardly think she would have had a say in that since I adopted you :chin: :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

But anyway, sorry the lady was such a witch. Seems to be at least one at every show, fair, etc.


----------



## Emzi00

I swear if someone doesn't have any goats in that darned stall I'm going to flip a lid. I wanted that stall to not have goats in it so mine didn't have to be around as many(the goats at our fair are often sick, no vet check). I mean I had it set up great, they're in a corner stall, had the tack stall on one side, only one side with someone else's goats and they looked healthy.


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I hardly think she would have had a say in that since I adopted you :chin: :lol:


I actually think there is a legal process that has to take place before you can say that. :lol: But if there ever comes a time where I have to leave this home(completely possible), I'll let you know. :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> But anyway, sorry the lady was such a witch. Seems to be at least one at every show, fair, etc.


Reminds me of the shirt my friend has, says "There's one in every crowd" and has a picture of two horses and a donkey... :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emma, I have one question for you...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Still hate this face? :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Still hate this face? :lol:


I noticed Biagia' s udder before her face, lol. I wish her ears were like Bear's, pointing straight up, but I wish it wasn't so ugly. Still a strong head, just ugly. I much prefer Babette. How is Edna' s face coming?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

They do go up when she isn't laying down. They just get lazy  (I was talking about hating Moons face still, though)

And that udder isn't anything! :lol: That was a few hours after she was milked I think but it definitely wasn't full. I guess I can show ya'll what it looks like in all it's lopsided glory  If you want, I know Sydney's been waiting to see... :chin: I think Biagia has the ugliest head in the bunch though, and she's so not photogenic...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh and Edna is still Edna...


----------



## Emzi00

Kristi did a pretty good job getting a picture of her way back when..


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Oh and Edna is still Edna...


So amazing.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Way back when  That was last year, and she was holding her! :lol: Clipping her face refines her head more, she hasn't been clipped this year.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> So amazing.


I like Fancy much better still


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Way back when  That was last year, and she was holding her! :lol: Clipping her face refines her head more, she hasn't been clipped this year.


Pfft, no, the red bluff one. And whoever the twig holding her was definitely not Kristi. :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I like Fancy much better still


Well what you like is wrong  Anyway, I liked Goober a million times better than Nehru.


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> (I was talking about hating Moons face still, though)


I know, I should've been more clear :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Pfft, no, the red bluff one. And whoever the twig holding her was definitely not Kristi. :lol:


Oh geez, I can't remember who the heck that kid was :lol: Really nice girl though :slapfloor:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Well what you like is wrong  Anyway, I liked Goober a million times better than Nehru.


No, what I like is RIGHT! :lol: I liked Nehru more than Goober, and I like Emperor more than Nehru :lol:
I picked Nehru over Orb (Barbaro's buck kid) because I liked him better, and then Orb went to Canada I think it was :lol: Wonder how he's doing :chin: Hey maybe Ni can use him!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ugh, my stomach is doing flips waiting on Grant! :GAAH: I hate this feeling! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

But look at that face.... :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I know... I've seen him before :shades: :lol:

And on a closer inspection, that neck! :lol: One would have thought he'd have been more studly onder:


----------



## Emzi00

But look!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, can't say he was my fave...


----------



## Scottyhorse

Well, the lady finally showed, and she's buying Peanut. When she comes to get her in a week or two, I'll be making $200 on top of the $50 deposit, but I still wanted to see Levi :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Awesome Sydney! Can I borrow it? :greengrin: :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie, don't take out loans you won't be able to pay back.. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I can pay it back, did you not hear how many freaking puppies I have over here?! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's great Sydney!! Guess it's good you stuck around :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Yep :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

:lol:


----------



## NubianFan

That's just scary.....


----------



## VincekFarm

Sounds like something my grandmother would say...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:lol: that's pretty funny though! Or maybe I'm just too tired :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

VincekFarm said:


> Sounds like something my grandmother would say...


Same here


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Whoop! 4th in showmanship which is pretty good (our fair is one of the biggest) and I haven't studied in a year and I'm the youngest in the class so haha


----------



## Emzi00

That's awesome Sarah!!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, it's thundering, there's lightning, and the teeniest amount of rain...


----------



## Emzi00

It's storming here too. I wonder if it's okay for me to bring the goat in the house now.


----------



## Emzi00

Hey Lacie, can I borrow that rusty fork again?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sorry, power went out. Crappy computer wouldn't let me back on, on my phone now.

Why sure! Let me get it


----------



## COgoatLover25

:lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Great, I need it for tonight, very important.


----------



## Emzi00

You know, I've been really slacking on the critique thread. But I guess as long as I'm doing better than Lacie I'm okay.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> You know, I've been really slacking on the critique thread. But I guess as long as I'm doing better than Lacie I'm okay.


Yeah, you have :shades: You're worse than me....if that's even possible :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Lindsey, sometime just call me and we can have an in depth conversation about conformation and judging and stuff. I figure that would be much more effective. :chin:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ok, I'm back again. Now that I don't feel like I want to rip my eyes out :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Gosh Lacie, what happened? :slapfloor:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Test driving some false lashes :ROFL: :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

:doh: Right, you have your girly girl moments... :slapfloor:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm breaking them in for halloween so they aren't so stiff, but these ones are just terrible :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

You couldn't, say, have one of your children do it? :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

But I guess instead of a witch I could do this... :chin:


----------



## Emzi00

But you practically have the witch look down naturally.... :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> You couldn't, say, have one of your children do it? :lol:


Well... my sons the only one home with me right now... :slapfloor:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well... my sons the only one home with me right now... :slapfloor:


Perfect! He'll do just fine. :greengrin:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, I'll see if he will, because I just know that's what every 19 year old guy wants to do :ROFL:

Or I could be a zombie :chin:


----------



## Emzi00

Tell him that if he does it he gets to eat tonight.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Funny thing is, I googled such a thing and they actually make fake lashes for guys :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## Emzi00

Why on earth would they make them for guys?! :slapfloor:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That's what I'm wondering! Men already have all the lashes!! :hair: :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Here, let this burn into your skull :lol: I guess its for men who want their eyes to stand out! :ROFL: It's not going to be in a good way though :lol:

http://www.macsmagazine.com/2011/12/man-lashes/


----------



## Emzi00

Well, I already have a Cher song stuck in my head, not sure how much damage it'll do.. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: Which one?


----------



## Scottyhorse

:ROFL: Stay back, spawn of Satan!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Who's the spawn of Satan? :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Gypsies, Tramps and Thieves. Great song really, just a bit disturbing. :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

I just showed that link to my dad and he whispered "man la- oh god.."


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Scottyhorse said:


> I just showed that link to my dad and he whispered "man la- oh god.."


:slapfloor: :ROFL: :lol: :hi5:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Who's the spawn of Satan? :lol:


Well, obviously, it's me. Just kidding, it is you.	:angel2:


----------



## Emzi00

Better than when I had Beer Run stuck in my head.... or Smokin' in the Boys Room.... :lol: Mötley Crüe actually did a really good job with that song.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Iggy Azalea is worse..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ah, yes, music was better before your time.... It's all terrible now :lol: I can't stand most of it.


----------



## Emzi00

I actually really like Mötley Crüe. Cher is okay. I like Van Halen too... The Cars.... AC/DC.... the one Slaughter song I have is pretty legit too. :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie, you need to come have a talk with my brother about that, bring your fork. Now I understand it wasn't smart to go blasting Balls to the Wall at eight o'clock in the morning, but that doesn't give him the right to say that music sucks and anyone who likes it is a.........


----------



## Emzi00

WE'RE ALMOST TO FOUR THOUSAND PAGES!!!!!!! :stars:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ok, I have the perfect fork for that  It's a bbq fork :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

It might take some effort getting a good stab on him.... quite a bit of blubber... :chin:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You know, I haven't been to a concert in a loooong time. I bet it's nothing like it used to be :chin:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> It might take some effort getting a good stab on him.... quite a bit of blubber... :chin:


Eh, we'll cross that bridge when we come to it :lol: If there's a will there's a way


----------



## Emzi00

After my hair appointment I'm taking you to a concert, you have no say in this. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

OH and the last time I was at Kristi's I was amazed to see a concert sign for Deep Purple! I thought they were dead, they're like as old as my parents!


----------



## Emzi00

But Lindsey, I was serious about it being cool for you to call me.


----------



## Scottyhorse

:lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> After my hair appointment I'm taking you to a concert, you have no say in this. :lol:


I doubt it'll be as fun :lol: When the heck was that appointment again? onder: :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I doubt it'll be as fun :lol: When the heck was that appointment again? onder: :lol:


July 27, 2018 @2ish. And after the concert I'm stealing you to go to a goat show.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ok, so you trust me to do your hair, then were going to be in the car for 9-11 hours to go to a show in SoCal in July? :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Yep, sounds about right. I'll buy lunch on me. :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

At least we'll have a lot of time to talk about Colquitts.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Yep, sounds about right. I'll buy lunch on me. :lol:


Ok, there's a Chinese restraint right across from there :lol: Or we could go to one of the two bars on the block, or the cafe, or the ice cream shop, or the pizza place, or... :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Well, now I know where I'm going... :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So many choices!


----------



## Emzi00

Preference on which bar? :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Just got hand sanatizer in a blister... kill me..


----------



## Scottyhorse

And it's 104* out, so please, kill me :lol: Too hot :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

I hope we get some rain soon.


----------



## Emzi00

Okay.... *stab*


----------



## Scottyhorse

I am just going to keep making posts


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Preference on which bar? :lol:


I like them both, but the one I worked at is better :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> Okay.... *stab*


You wouldn't really stab me, now would you :laugh::razz:


----------



## Scottyhorse

*4000 Pages!!! :dance:*


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I like them both, but the one I worked at is better :lol:


Better question is which one is cheaper..? :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> You wouldn't really stab me, now would you :laugh::razz:


With a plastic spoon.... that I carved into a shank...


----------



## Scottyhorse

I have to show in open class at Dayton fair (county fair)....  *sniffle* Which means no showmanship class for me... *sniffle* That's my favorite part.... *sniffle* and I won't be able to go into the round robin, either *sniffle*


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> With a plastic spoon.... that I carved into a shank...


how could you!?


----------



## Emzi00

Okay, we're going to go yell at some fair people... :wave:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Yay! :hug:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Better question is which one is cheaper..? :lol:


Haven't price checked in a little bit, but probably the ridge :chin:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, yell at them twice for me :lol: I'm going to go check to see if it's still raining or not.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'm so dissapointed, I was really looking forward to showmanship at county fair. :/


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Why can't you? Was it cancelled?


----------



## Scottyhorse

No, they won't let kids from Walla Walla 4-H clubs do anything in 4-H at the Columbia County fair.... Even though I LIVE in Columbia County!


----------



## nchen7

Geesh you people chat a lot! But 4000 pages!!! Wow!

Lacie, in a perfect world, I'd love to be able to bring a whole herd of alpines up from the US so I wouldn't have to WORK to get them up to par. Yes...I feel lazy. But, seems like too much hassle to bring girls over...


----------



## Scottyhorse

I might be able to go to an ADGA sactioned show and an ABGA sactioned show in September


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That's my birthday! Lol! I missed the local fair a couple weeks ago.. I was so sad because I still haven't been to a goat show yet!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Sydney!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emma!


----------



## Emzi00

Ahh! I'm so nervous for showmanship tomorrow! I'm not used to kicking butt with this kind of an audience.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh Emma you'll do fine!


----------



## Emzi00

Unless I choke and have a panic attack... :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Pfft, there only a 32.81% chance of that happening. :lol:

On a side note, tomorrow, when I go back to the feed store, I have to take a picture of the Hereford heifer they have down there. She's adorable! And so unbelievably tiny!


----------



## Emzi00

It's about 50/50 with me. :lol: With my luck the darned goat will bite the judge...Still wondering who the judge is this year and if they know anything.. :chin:

Yes, pics.


----------



## Emzi00

But Lacie, I know a certain someone would really appreciate a bedtime story........ you know, it'd be helpful.... :shades:

I wonder if I can phone a friend if there's a question I don't know... :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emma, you're going to do _great._ :hi5:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hmm, I don't think it works that way :lol: I don't know how I'd react if you phoned a friend :lol:

Hmm a story huh?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

*Rapunzel* 
There were once a man and a woman who had long in vain
wished for a child. At length the woman hoped that God
was about to grant her desire. These people had a little
window at the back of their house from which a splendid garden
could be seen, which was full of the most beautiful flowers and
herbs. It was, however, surrounded by a high wall, and no one
dared to go into it because it belonged to an enchantress, who had
great power and was dreaded by all the world. One day the woman
was standing by this window and looking down into the garden,
when she saw a bed which was planted with the most beautiful
rampion - rapunzel, and it looked so fresh and green that she
longed for it, and had the greatest desire to eat some. This desire
increased every day, and as she knew that she could not get any
of it, she quite pined away, and began to look pale and miserable.
Then her husband was alarmed, and asked, what ails you, dear
wife. Ah, she replied, if I can't eat some of the rampion, which
is in the garden behind our house, I shall die. The man, who loved
her, thought, sooner than let your wife die, bring her some of
the rampion yourself, let it cost what it will. At twilight, he
clambered down over the wall into the garden of the enchantress,
hastily clutched a handful of rampion, and took it to his wife. She
at once made herself a salad of it, and ate it greedily. It tasted
so good to her - so very good, that the next day she longed for it
three times as much as before. If he was to have any rest, her
husband must once more descend into the garden. In the gloom of
evening, therefore, he let himself down again. But when he had
clambered down the wall he was terribly afraid, for he saw the
enchantress standing before him. How can you dare, said she with
angry look, descend into my garden and steal my rampion like a
thief. You shall suffer for it. Ah, answered he, let mercy take
the place of justice, I only made up my mind to do it out of
necessity. My wife saw your rampion from the window, and felt such
a longing for it that she would have died if she had not got some
to eat. Then the enchantress allowed her anger to be softened, and
said to him, if the case be as you say, I will allow you to take
away with you as much rampion as you will, only I make one
condition, you must give me the child which your wife will bring
into the world. It shall be well treated, and I will care for it
like a mother. The man in his terror consented to everything, and
when the woman was brought to bed, the enchantress appeared at once,
gave the child the name of rapunzel, and took it away with her.
Rapunzel grew into the most beautiful child under the sun.
When she was twelve years old, the enchantress shut her into a
tower, which lay in a forest, and had neither stairs nor door, but
quite at the top was a little window. When the enchantress
wanted to go in, she placed herself beneath it and cried,
rapunzel, rapunzel,
let down your hair to me.
Rapunzel had magnificent long hair, fine as spun gold, and when
she heard the voice of the enchantress she unfastened her braided
tresses, wound them round one of the hooks of the window above,
and then the hair fell twenty ells down, and the enchantress climbed
up by it.
After a year or two, it came to pass that the king's son rode
through the forest and passed by the tower. Then he heard a song,
which was so charming that he stood still and listened. This was
rapunzel, who in her solitude passed her time in letting her sweet
voice resound. The king's son wanted to climb up to her, and
looked for the door of the tower, but none was to be found. He
rode home, but the singing had so deeply touched his heart, that
every day he went out into the forest and listened to it. Once when
he was thus standing behind a tree, he saw that an enchantress
came there, and he heard how she cried,
rapunzel, rapunzel,
let down your hair.
Then rapunzel let down the braids of her hair, and the
enchantress climbed up to her. If that is the ladder by which one
mounts, I too will try my fortune, said he, and the next day when
it began to grow dark, he went to the tower and cried,
rapunzel, rapunzel,
let down your hair.
Immediately the hair fell down and the king's son climbed up.
At first rapunzel was terribly frightened when a man, such as
her eyes had never yet beheld, came to her. But the king's son
began to talk to her quite like a friend, and told her that his
heart had been so stirred that it had let him have no rest, and he
had been forced to see her. Then rapunzel lost her fear, and when
he asked her if she would take him for her husband, and she saw that
he was young and handsome, she thought, he will love me more than
old dame gothel does. And she said yes, and laid her hand in his.
She said, I will willingly go away with you, but I do not know
how to get down. Bring with you a skein of silk every time that
you come, and I will weave a ladder with it, and when that is ready
I will descend, and you will take me on your horse. They agreed
that until that time he should come to her every evening, for the
old woman came by day. The enchantress remarked nothing of
this, until once rapunzel said to her, tell me, dame gothel, how
it happens that you are so much heavier for me to draw up than
the young king's son - he is with me in a moment. Ah. You
wicked child, cried the enchantress. What do I hear you say. I
thought I had separated you from all the world, and yet you have
deceived me. In her anger she clutched rapunzel's beautiful
tresses, wrapped them twice round her left hand, seized a pair of
scissors with the right, and snip, snap, they were cut off, and the
lovely braids lay on the ground. And she was so pitiless that she
took poor rapunzel into a desert where she had to live in great
grief and misery.
On the same day that she cast out rapunzel, however, the
enchantress fastened the braids of hair, which she had cut off, to
the hook of the window, and when the king's son came and cried,
rapunzel, rapunzel,
let down your hair,
she let the hair down. The king's son ascended, but instead of
finding his dearest rapunzel, he found the enchantress, who gazed
at him with wicked and venomous looks. Aha, she cried mockingly,
you would fetch your dearest, but the beautiful bird sits
no longer singing in the nest. The cat has got it, and will scratch
out your eyes as well. Rapunzel is lost to you. You will never see
her again. The king's son was beside himself with pain, and in
his despair he leapt down from the tower. He escaped with his life,
but the thorns into which he fell pierced his eyes. Then he
wandered quite blind about the forest, ate nothing but roots and
berries, and did naught but lament and weep over the loss of his
dearest wife. Thus he roamed about in misery for some years, and at
length came to the desert where rapunzel, with the twins to which
she had given birth, a boy and a girl, lived in wretchedness. He
heard a voice, and it seemed so familiar to him that he went towards
it, and when he approached, rapunzel knew him and fell on his neck
and wept. Two of her tears wetted his eyes and they grew clear
again, and he could see with them as before. He led her to his
kingdom where he was joyfully received, and they lived for a long
time afterwards, happy and contented.


----------



## Emzi00

"One second ma'am, I'll have that answer for you right soon.
.
.
.
*calls friend*
.
.
.
Yes ma'am, that is indeed the loin."

:slapfloor: I could see that happening...

Thanks Sydney, I sure hope so. Last year when I knew nothing I got third out of a big class they ended up splitting. But different judge this year too.

Lacie, I'm thinking it's time for _the story_, as long as something is not about to give birth..


----------



## Emzi00

You chose a cheesy love story? :lol: Where's the murder and blood and action?


----------



## COgoatLover25

Skyla...you need to emty your PM inbox :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> You chose a cheesy love story? :lol: Where's the murder and blood and action?


I didn't read it, I just picked one and posted it :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

It was sad because it ended happily... :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well this one is called the Godfather Death, hopefully it will please you, I don't know what it's about :lol:

A poor man had twelve children and was forced to work night and
day to give them even bread. When therefore the thirteenth
came into the world, he knew not what to do in his trouble,
but ran out into the great highway, and resolved to ask the
first person whom he met to be godfather. The first to meet
him was the good God who already knew what filled his heart,
and said to him, poor man, I pity you. I will hold your child
at its christening, and will take charge of it and make it
happy on earth. The man said, who are you. I am God. Then
I do not desire to have you for a godfather, said the man, you give
to the rich, and leave the poor to hunger. Thus spoke the man,
for he did not know how wisely God apportions riches and
poverty. He turned therefore away from the Lord, and went
farther. Then the devil came to him and said, what do you seek.
If you will take me as a godfather for your child, I will give him
gold in plenty and all the joys of the world as well. The man
asked, who are you. I am the devil. Then I do not desire to have
you for godfather, said the man, you deceive men and lead them
astray. He went onwards, and then came death striding up to
him with withered legs, and said, take me as godfather. The
man asked, who are you. I am death, and I make all equal. Then
said the man,
you are the right one, you take the rich as well as the poor,
without distinction, you shall be godfather. Death answered,
I will make your child rich and famous, for he who has me for a
friend can lack nothing. The man said, next sunday is the
christening, be there at the right time. Death appeared as he
had promised, and stood godfather quite in the usual way.
When the boy had grown up, his godfather one day appeared
and bade him go with him. He led him forth into a forest, and
showed him a herb which grew there, and said, now you shall
receive your godfather's present. I make you a celebrated
physician. When you are called to a patient, I will always appear
to you. If I stand by the head of the sick man, you may say with
confidence that you will make him well again, and if you give
him of this herb he will recover, but if I stand by the patient's
feet, he is mine, and you must say that all remedies are in
vain, and that no physician in the world could save him. But
beware of using the herb against my will, or it might fare
ill with you.

It was not long before the youth was the most famous physician
in the whole world. He had only to look at the patient and he
knew his condition at once, whether he would recover, or must
needs die. So they said of him, and from far and wide people
came to him, sent for him when they had anyone ill, and gave him
so much money that he soon became a rich man. Now it so befell
that the king became ill, and the physician was summoned, and
was to say if recovery were possible. But when he came to the bed,
death was standing by the feet of the sick man, and the herb
did not grow which could save him. If I could but cheat death for
once, thought the physician, he is sure to take it ill if I do
but, as I am his godson, he will shut one eye, I will risk it. He
therefore took up the sick man, and laid him the other way, so
that now death was standing by his head. Then he gave the king
some of the herbs, and he recovered and grew healthy again.

But death came to the physician, looking very black and
angry, threatened him with his finger, and said, you have betrayed
me, this time I will pardon
it, as you are my godson, but if you venture it again, it
will cost you your neck, for I will take you yourself away
with me.

Soon afterwards the king's daughter fell into a severe illness.
She was his only child, and he wept day and night, so that he
began to lose the sight of his eyes, and he caused it to be
made known that whosoever rescued her from death should be her
husband and inherit the crown. When the physician came to the
sick girl's bed, he saw death by her feet. He ought to have
remembered the warning given by his godfather, but he was so
infatuated by the great beauty of the king's daughter, and the
happiness of becoming her husband, that he flung all thought to
the winds. He did not see that death was casting angry glances
on him, that he was raising his hand in the air, and threatening
him with his withered fist. He raised up the sick girl,
and placed her head where her feet had lain. Then he gave
her some of the herb, and instantly her cheeks flushed red,
and life stirred afresh in her.

When death saw that for a second time his own property had been
misused, he walked up to the physician with long strides, and
said, all is over with you, and now the lot falls on you, and
seized him so firmly with his ice-cold hand, that he could not
resist, and led him into a cave below the earth. There he
saw how thousands and thousands of candles were burning in
countless rows, some large, some medium-sized, others small.
Every instant some were extinguished, and others again burnt up,
so that the flames seemed to leap hither and thither in
perpetual change. See, said death, these are the lights of
men's lives. The large ones belong to children, the medium-sized
ones to married people in their prime, the little ones belong
to old people, but children and young folks likewise have
often only a tiny candle. Show me the light of my life, said
the physician, and he thought that it would be still very
tall. Death pointed to a little end which was just threatening
to go out, and said, behold, it is there. Ah, dear godfather,
said the horrified physician, light a new one for me, do it for
love of me, that I may enjoy my life, be king, and the husband of
the king's beautiful daughter. I cannot, answered death,
one must go out
before a new one is lighted. Then place the old one on a new
one, that will go on burning at once when the old one has come
to an end, pleaded the physician. Death behaved as if he were
going to fulfill his wish, and took hold of a tall new candle,
but as he desired to revenge himself, he purposely made a mistake
in fixing it, and the little piece fell down and was extinguished.
Immediately the physician fell on the ground, and now he himself
was in the hands of death.


----------



## Trickyroo

:lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL LAura!!


----------



## Emzi00

Much better Cuddly! He died!!


----------



## Emzi00

Wait, crap, what _do_ I need to know tomorrow?


----------



## nchen7

Good luck tomorrow Emma! You'll do great!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Yeah , you'll kick butt tomorrow Emma


----------



## Emzi00

Not if I die first! :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Eh, you gotta give us the results of how you did first so that's impossible :lol:


----------



## Trickyroo

Whatever your doing tomorrow Emma , good luck 
I haven't kept up with the zillions of posts here , lol.


----------



## Emzi00

I really wish I knew who the judge is, it's killing me! What if the guy is a total nut job like Lacie?! Okay don't take offense to that... :lol:


----------



## nchen7

You panicking won't help yourself. Just relax, breathe, and know you have all the knowledge you'll need to kick butt! The key is remember to BREATHE!


----------



## Trickyroo

I guess your showing  Well , you will kick butt and don't panic , breathe and your going to do awesome


----------



## Scottyhorse

Lost another chicken....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Sorry Sydney... I lost one a couple weeks ago... Do you have any dogs?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Omg! U just reminded me I didn't lock them up! Gotta go check on the ladies! Back in a sec


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

We've got three dogs, but we are pretty sure it's a raccoon. We are sure it's not one of our dogs. We've lost 20+ so far.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh wow that's terrible! I was going to suggest leaving one or 2 dogs out with the chickens? Raccoons are nasty and sneaky!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

I hate to say it but... I think the raccoon would kill the dogs...


----------



## canyontrailgoats

I've caught a raccoon in those giant havahart traps, with tuna. I hope you can get rid if them soon, the nasty things...


----------



## Scottyhorse

I baited this one tonight with marshmallows and syrup.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I hope you catch it! I had to catch one in my back yard last year that killed 4 of my cats.. As much as I was mad at that thing I couldn't hurt it... I called my brother then I took a long walk while he took care of it..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

I am so ready to get rid of it. Tired of our chickens getting killed, especially my prized show birds!! Then I am worried about the goat kids, too....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Wish u were closer.. I'd let u borrow my 2 pit bulls.. They are good with all my pets but if an intruder comes they would rip it to little bitty pieces!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

LOL my Pitbull would eat all the chickens himself.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Haha tie him up right outside the coop door then he will eat anything that tries to enter! Lol my pitties might harass the chickens if they were bored and left alone too long but they like things that move and chickens don't move at night lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Sounds like a goat needs your brain Jill.. Did you see the goat rampage thread?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

Yes, Jill...you are needed over on the rampage thread. Please....


----------



## Emzi00

The haul.....


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> The haul.....


Yay!!! Told you ! Kicked butt! How was showmanship?


----------



## Emzi00

See that plaque and big blue ribbon? :lol: The goat had a panic attack though...


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> See that plaque and big blue ribbon? :lol: The goat had a panic attack though...


Yay! Go Emma, go Emma! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Congrats Emma


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ugh.. It's POURING out!!


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Congrats Emma! ;-)

It rained a whole lot here yesterday, Skyla. Has it stopped raining there?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It's been raining here since last night! It just poured for a bit, and now it's just raining...


----------



## Scottyhorse

Someone is coming out on Saturday to look at Betty's bucklings


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie, you've raised me to be a good little stalker..... :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie...  
http://yubasutter.craigslist.org/grd/4576866512.html


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ugh yes, I've seen that. Alpine  :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Right? :lol: Found some in Reno, but we know how you feel about Reno...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That's like when I sold one of the obie bucks at the auction, sold him WITH papers, they took a pic of him and the papers, they were selling him as a registered alpine :doh: :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Right? :lol: Found some in Reno, but we know how you feel about Reno...


Reno....


----------



## Emzi00

So my mother says that if I can find another mom, she's cool with it.... I spent all her money.... :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Excellent.... *evil laugh* I'm cleaning house today, I'll book your flight immediately! :lol:


----------



## margaret

I sold Alpine does and they were later resold as Nubians


----------



## Emzi00

Sure, what needs cleaned first? :lol: I'm actually up for that..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh lord. Well on that note, I think I'll get back to cleaning! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Sure, what needs cleaned first? :lol: I'm actually up for that..


The floors are whats left  :dance:


----------



## Emzi00

Try not to break yourself.... :wave:


----------



## margaret

Emma you should critique some goats, you're very behind in your work


----------



## Trickyroo

Nice going Emma , congratulations 
I knew you would do great !


----------



## Emzi00

Thanks Laura!!

I probably will later Margaret, when I get on something that doesn't have a tiny screen and I can see what I'm looking at without scrolling back and forth.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

... :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

:slapfloor: Lacie, can I adopt you? Hilarious.... :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That's "the look" nobody in the livestock world wants to see! :lol: 

But I'm not sure if you can adopt me :chin: I think it has to be the other way :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

That's the look the judge at county fair was giving the pygmies.... :lol:

No way, I need to adopt you so I can disown you.  

Oh, I saw a cow at fair with your name, spelled the same way and everything. It fits. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol:

You can't disown me if I've already disowned you   :lol:

What breed? :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Lacie, I was going post that picture :lol: 

Peanut had a traumatic day today :lol: This morning, she got tattooed, and when her new owners came to pick her up she got two shots (CD/T and Vit. B) wormed, Probios, hooves trimmed, and moving!


----------



## Emzi00

But I worked so hard to get you to adopt me! Darn! :lol:

I believe it was a cross...like you...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> I believe it was a cross...like you...


Ehem! I have papers  Unlike _you_ :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

:lol:


----------



## Emzi00

I have papers too, says "Certificate of Birth"  :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

We've been over this, in addition to the birth certificate, I have actual papers :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Yes I know, your fancy ancestry. :lol: Well, my Indian heritage may be further back than yours, but how many people do you know that are bohemian?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Gypsies? I have a lot of those in my background :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

You suck.... :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Or maybe I'm amazing? :lol: That just means you slightly amazing too :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

It just means that I'm more of a mutt than you... :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Cher, Half-Breed was just on :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

You're old... :chin:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You discovered this now? What have I been telling you this entire time?! :lol:


----------



## ndwarf

Hmm, aren't people supposed to mature as they age? LOL :hammer:


----------



## Emzi00

I've been avoiding reality, it's a habit. :lol: 

Wait, so if you adopt me, I'd have sisters. :chin: That'd be cool.


----------



## Emzi00

ndwarf said:


> Hmm, aren't people supposed to mature as they age? LOL :hammer:


I find maturity comes with experience, not necessarily age.


----------



## ndwarf

Ok, I will give you that


----------



## ndwarf

I guess I get my assumption from 1st Corinthians 13:11 "When I was a child, I spoke like a child, I thought like a child, I reasoned like a child, but when I became a man, I gave up childish ways."


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

ndwarf said:


> I guess I get my assumption from 1st Corinthians 13:11 "When I was a child, I spoke like a child, I thought like a child, I reasoned like a child, but when I became a man, I gave up childish ways."


There is a colossal size flaw in that... Men never grow out of their childish ways! :lol:


----------



## ndwarf

LOL good point!!! Well, some men, my dad is not childish at all, he is a lawyer.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> I've been avoiding reality, it's a habit. :lol:
> 
> Wait, so if you adopt me, I'd have sisters. :chin: That'd be cool.


I need a sister too, you gotta come here :sun:


----------



## Emzi00

Sydney, let's just take Lacie's youngest girl child and buy us some property in Nevada.. :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> Sydney, let's just take Lacie's youngest girl child and buy us some property in Nevada.. :lol:


Not Nevada... :think:


----------



## Emzi00

Buy something near Jill? :scratch:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Too rainy there... Somewhere warm with a fairly mild climate and lots and lots of stuff the goats to eat :greengrin:


----------



## Emzi00

You just described heaven. I don't think we can find that. :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Let's just move in with Lacie. What's two more kids? :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hey Emma, you have super liking powers :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Sydney, let's just take Lacie's youngest girl child and buy us some property in Nevada.. :lol:


You could go anywhere in Nevada, just not Reno... :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

What the heck :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Hey Emma, you have super liking powers :lol:


:slapfloor: Yes ma'am, I sure do.


----------



## Emzi00

So Lacie, we're moving in with you... :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> So Lacie, we're moving in with you... :lol:


I see... you may want to bring something to eat, for an indefinite amount of time :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

I'll just get a job and buy my own oatmeal... :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Scottyhorse said:


> Too rainy there... Somewhere warm with a fairly mild climate and lots and lots of stuff the goats to eat :greengrin:


Sounds like you want to move to California! 

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ok, sounds like a plan.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

But it probably snows where lacie lives..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Yep, see you in three days, I'm crashing on the couch with Roo..


----------



## Emzi00

I'll take a couple inches of snow every once in a while over a couple feet of snow all winter any day, Dee...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Yep, see you in three days, I'm crashing on the couch with Roo..


Roo sleeps outside... :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Roo sleeps outside... :lol:


She won't that day.... :lol: I'm borrowing her....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

We get a foot of snow every now and then, but yeah, usually just a couple inches here, and a foot or two in town.


----------



## Emzi00

That's better than the four foot we got this winter.. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> She won't that day.... :lol: I'm borrowing her....


Let's see if you can even get close to her before you start making plans of enlisting her as a teddy bear :lol: That time I lost her in the woods really messed up her brain :lol: 
She went crazy and never recovered, she tries to kill everyone that visits, and it's hilarious :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

Pfft, she'll love me, they always do.


----------



## margaret

Scottyhorse said:


> Lacie, I was going post that picture :lol:
> 
> Peanut had a traumatic day today :lol: This morning, she got tattooed, and when her new owners came to pick her up she got two shots (CD/T and Vit. B) wormed, Probios, hooves trimmed, and moving!


Oh poor, poor girl:lol:
My Nigie babies act like they are gonna die when I give 'em shots.


----------



## margaret

Emzi00 said:


> I've been avoiding reality, it's a habit. :lol:
> 
> Wait, so if you adopt me, I'd have sisters. :chin: That'd be cool.


No sisters aren't cool, they're annoying


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Pfft, she'll love me, they always do.


We'll see :lol:

But this reminds me, I have to give her a bath. And she's going to be a year old soon!!!  :shocked: :stars: :cake:

Her siblings are 3 weeks old now, vicious little gators


----------



## margaret

ndwarf said:


> Hmm, aren't people supposed to mature as they age? LOL :hammer:


Well technically they _are _but Emma and Lacie have the maturity of 5 year olds and probably the brain development of 2 year olds(in the dictionary also known as idiots:slapfloor


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Idiots  We prefer the term "Mentally Advanced"   We're so advanced that you can't even comprehend our brain development, so you think you see us as immature idiots :shades:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Emma, we get no snow here and have tons of four legged friends in the house that would love to be cuddled by you and sleep on top of you! Hahaha


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ndwarf

margaret said:


> Well technically they _are _but Emma and Lacie have the maturity of 5 year olds and probably the brain development of 2 year olds(in the dictionary also known as idiots:slapfloor


:applaud: :hi5: ROFL I laughed so hard I cried!!:ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well my day is complete... :slapfloor: :ROFL: I turned on the xbox so we could watch something on Hulu, and there was some random message from Ms Meow. 
Apparently when she's alone she likes to go to her neighbors yard and writes all over her body and pretends she's a snail... :shock:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I just had some cereal, how come it's soo much better with fresh goat milk then that cow milk that I used to buy??  yumm!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

margaret said:


> No sisters aren't cool, they're annoying


Annoying is way better than whatever the heck my brother is. Trust me on this one.


----------



## Emzi00

margaret said:


> Well technically they _are _but Emma and Lacie have the maturity of 5 year olds and probably the brain development of 2 year olds(in the dictionary also known as idiots:slapfloor


If you actually knew me, you'd realize how false that actually is. :lol: That said, there's like two people that actually know me.


----------



## ndwarf

Emzi00 said:


> Annoying is way better than whatever the heck my brother is. Trust me on this one.


Thing is, she has brothers to, 4 of them. She knows what she is talking about.


----------



## Emzi00

If I could flat out say what my brother is, you would understand what I mean, but I can't and won't because it's not something I want people knowing. He's not the average brother. My other brother is pretty average, and he no where compares.


----------



## margaret

ndwarf said:


> :applaud: :hi5: ROFL I laughed so hard I cried!!:ROFL: :slapfloor:


Good:lol:


----------



## margaret

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Idiots  We prefer the term "Mentally Advanced"   We're so advanced that you can't even comprehend our brain development, so you think you see us as immature idiots :shades:


That's what all idiots say.
Gosh, that's what my brothers say.


----------



## ndwarf

Of, course your brothers are idiots LOL :grin:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

margaret said:


> That's what all idiots say.
> Gosh, that's what my brothers say.


Maybe we're the pot calling the kettle black here?


----------



## Emzi00

Old people idioms are the best.. :lol:


----------



## ndwarf

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Maybe we're the pot calling the kettle black here?


That is somewhat true LOL


----------



## Emzi00

So Lacie, how is JoeNan? Forget Lane, who needs brothers... :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

ppppiiiizzzzzzaaaaaa


----------



## Emzi00

:yum: Be right there sis.....


----------



## ndwarf

Story tonight Lacie? PLEASE!!! Continue the one about Taylor!!


----------



## Emzi00

...


----------



## margaret

Yeah I must say I haven't seen my sanity in a good while, wonder wher it went?:question:


----------



## Emzi00

Took a trip to Pluto with mine..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:lol: :ROFL:


----------



## margaret

Oh that's where it went, I've been looking for it for the past 5 years.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Mine went to Jupiter :chin:


----------



## Emzi00

Lindsey, so you and Lacie's are in the same place... :lol:


----------



## margaret

But Lindsey, it needs to come join ours on Pluto. It will be lonely and scared of the dark.
Lacie's isn't good company.


----------



## Emzi00

I have a bedtime story for Lacie tonight. :chin:


----------



## margaret

That's awesome Emma what is it?


----------



## Scottyhorse

So the people who are coming to look at Betty's bucklings were supposed to be here at 12-12:30. At about 1, (already an hour late) they called and said they would be late. Yup, thanks for the heads up... :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

It's actually a poem, but she told me a nursery rhyme before, so oh well... :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

margaret said:


> But Lindsey, it needs to come join ours on Pluto. It will be lonely and scared of the dark.
> Lacie's isn't good company.


You're not kidding! I just got a letter that Lacie's just threw a fork at mine! :ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You know I hate poems right? :lol: I can never understand them, my brain doesn't work that way.


----------



## margaret

Emzi00 said:


> It's actually a poem, but she told me a nursery rhyme before, so oh well... :lol:


What poem?


----------



## margaret

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> You know I hate poems right? :lol: I can never understand them, my brain doesn't work that way.


Lacie............................... it doesn't work at all.


----------



## Emzi00

Annabel Lee by Edgar Allan Poe.

Lacie, it's really easy to understand, you should like it. :lol:


----------



## margaret

Scottyhorse said:


> So the people who are coming to look at Betty's bucklings were supposed to be here at 12-12:30. At about 1, (already an hour late) they called and said they would be late. Yup, thanks for the heads up... :lol:


Isn't it helpful when people do that???


----------



## margaret

COgoatLover25 said:


> You're not kidding! I just got a letter that Lacie's just threw a fork at mine! :ROFL:


She's always doing that.
It gets annoying.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Annabel Lee by Edgar Allan Poe.
> 
> Lacie, it's really easy to understand, you should like it. :lol:


Oooh, then it's a grim one right? :greengrin: :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Anyway Lacie, time for bed now.... :lol:
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

It was many and many a year ago,
In a kingdom by the sea,
That a maiden there lived whom you may know
By the name of ANNABEL LEE;
And this maiden she lived with no other thought
Than to love and be loved by me.

I was a child and she was a child,
In this kingdom by the sea;
But we loved with a love that was more than love-
I and my Annabel Lee;
With a love that the winged seraphs of heaven
Coveted her and me.

And this was the reason that, long ago,
In this kingdom by the sea,
A wind blew out of a cloud, chilling
My beautiful Annabel Lee;
So that her highborn kinsman came
And bore her away from me,
To shut her up in a sepulchre
In this kingdom by the sea.

The angels, not half so happy in heaven,
Went envying her and me-
Yes!- that was the reason (as all men know,
In this kingdom by the sea)
That the wind came out of the cloud by night,
Chilling and killing my Annabel Lee.

But our love it was stronger by far than the love
Of those who were older than we-
Of many far wiser than we-
And neither the angels in heaven above,
Nor the demons down under the sea,
Can ever dissever my soul from the soul
Of the beautiful Annabel Lee.

For the moon never beams without bringing me dreams
Of the beautiful Annabel Lee;
And the stars never rise but I feel the bright eyes
Of the beautiful Annabel Lee;
And so, all the night-tide, I lie down by the side
Of my darling- my darling- my life and my bride,
In the sepulchre there by the sea,
In her tomb by the sounding sea.


----------



## margaret

Emzi00 said:


> Annabel Lee by Edgar Allan Poe.
> 
> Lacie, it's really easy to understand, you should like it. :lol:


Good choice, she'll love that one.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> So the people who are coming to look at Betty's bucklings were supposed to be here at 12-12:30. At about 1, (already an hour late) they called and said they would be late. Yup, thanks for the heads up... :lol:


:lol: at least they called!


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Oooh, then it's a grim one right? :greengrin: :lol:


Actually, this one wasn't. :lol: I can pull something from the raven if you want something grim..


----------



## margaret

Emzi00 said:


> Actually, this one wasn't. :lol: I can pull something from the raven if you want something grim..


Yes Emma, do that. It's such a great poem.


----------



## Emzi00

It was creepy watching it at the theatre. :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

margaret said:


> Isn't it helpful when people do that???


Oh yes, very :GAAH:


----------



## Emzi00

This is probably more your style Lacie...

Once upon a midnight dreary, while I pondered, weak and weary, 
Over many a quaint and curious volume of forgotten lore, 
While I nodded, nearly napping, suddenly there came a tapping, 
As of some one gently rapping, rapping at my chamber door. 
"'Tis some visitor," I muttered, "tapping at my chamber door - 
Only this, and nothing more." 

Ah, distinctly I remember it was in the bleak December, 
And each separate dying ember wrought its ghost upon the floor. 
Eagerly I wished the morrow; - vainly I had sought to borrow 
From my books surcease of sorrow - sorrow for the lost Lenore - 
For the rare and radiant maiden whom the angels name Lenore - 
Nameless here for evermore. 

And the silken sad uncertain rustling of each purple curtain 
Thrilled me - filled me with fantastic terrors never felt before; 
So that now, to still the beating of my heart, I stood repeating, 
"'Tis some visitor entreating entrance at my chamber door - 
Some late visitor entreating entrance at my chamber door; - 
This it is, and nothing more." 

Presently my soul grew stronger; hesitating then no longer, 
"Sir," said I, "or Madam, truly your forgiveness I implore; 
But the fact is I was napping, and so gently you came rapping, 
And so faintly you came tapping, tapping at my chamber door, 
That I scarce was sure I heard you"- here I opened wide the door; - 
Darkness there, and nothing more. 

Deep into that darkness peering, long I stood there wondering, fearing, 
Doubting, dreaming dreams no mortals ever dared to dream before; 
But the silence was unbroken, and the stillness gave no token, 
And the only word there spoken was the whispered word, "Lenore?" 
This I whispered, and an echo murmured back the word, "Lenore!" - 
Merely this, and nothing more. 

Back into the chamber turning, all my soul within me burning, 
Soon again I heard a tapping somewhat louder than before. 
"Surely," said I, "surely that is something at my window lattice: 
Let me see, then, what thereat is, and this mystery explore - 
Let my heart be still a moment and this mystery explore; - 
'Tis the wind and nothing more." 

Open here I flung the shutter, when, with many a flirt and flutter, 
In there stepped a stately raven of the saintly days of yore; 
Not the least obeisance made he; not a minute stopped or stayed he; 
But, with mien of lord or lady, perched above my chamber door - 
Perched upon a bust of Pallas just above my chamber door - 
Perched, and sat, and nothing more. 

Then this ebony bird beguiling my sad fancy into smiling, 
By the grave and stern decorum of the countenance it wore. 
"Though thy crest be shorn and shaven, thou," I said, "art sure no craven, 
Ghastly grim and ancient raven wandering from the Nightly shore - 
Tell me what thy lordly name is on the Night's Plutonian shore!" 
Quoth the Raven, "Nevermore." 

Much I marvelled this ungainly fowl to hear discourse so plainly, 
Though its answer little meaning- little relevancy bore; 
For we cannot help agreeing that no living human being 
Ever yet was blest with seeing bird above his chamber door - 
Bird or beast upon the sculptured bust above his chamber door, 
With such name as "Nevermore." 

But the raven, sitting lonely on the placid bust, spoke only 
That one word, as if his soul in that one word he did outpour. 
Nothing further then he uttered- not a feather then he fluttered - 
Till I scarcely more than muttered, "other friends have flown before - 
On the morrow he will leave me, as my hopes have flown before." 
Then the bird said, "Nevermore." 

Startled at the stillness broken by reply so aptly spoken, 
"Doubtless," said I, "what it utters is its only stock and store, 
Caught from some unhappy master whom unmerciful Disaster 
Followed fast and followed faster till his songs one burden bore - 
Till the dirges of his Hope that melancholy burden bore 
Of 'Never - nevermore'." 

But the Raven still beguiling all my fancy into smiling, 
Straight I wheeled a cushioned seat in front of bird, and bust and door; 
Then upon the velvet sinking, I betook myself to linking 
Fancy unto fancy, thinking what this ominous bird of yore - 
What this grim, ungainly, ghastly, gaunt and ominous bird of yore 
Meant in croaking "Nevermore." 

This I sat engaged in guessing, but no syllable expressing 
To the fowl whose fiery eyes now burned into my bosom's core; 
This and more I sat divining, with my head at ease reclining 
On the cushion's velvet lining that the lamplight gloated o'er, 
But whose velvet violet lining with the lamplight gloating o'er, 
She shall press, ah, nevermore! 

Then methought the air grew denser, perfumed from an unseen censer 
Swung by Seraphim whose footfalls tinkled on the tufted floor. 
"Wretch," I cried, "thy God hath lent thee - by these angels he hath sent thee 
Respite - respite and nepenthe, from thy memories of Lenore:
Quaff, oh quaff this kind nepenthe and forget this lost Lenore!" 
Quoth the Raven, "Nevermore." 

"Prophet!" said I, "thing of evil! - prophet still, if bird or devil! - 
Whether Tempter sent, or whether tempest tossed thee here ashore, 
Desolate yet all undaunted, on this desert land enchanted - 
On this home by horror haunted- tell me truly, I implore - 
Is there - is there balm in Gilead? - tell me - tell me, I implore!" 
Quoth the Raven, "Nevermore." 

"Prophet!" said I, "thing of evil - prophet still, if bird or devil! 
By that Heaven that bends above us - by that God we both adore - 
Tell this soul with sorrow laden if, within the distant Aidenn, 
It shall clasp a sainted maiden whom the angels name Lenore - 
Clasp a rare and radiant maiden whom the angels name Lenore." 
Quoth the Raven, "Nevermore." 

"Be that word our sign in parting, bird or fiend," I shrieked, upstarting - 
"Get thee back into the tempest and the Night's Plutonian shore! 
Leave no black plume as a token of that lie thy soul hath spoken! 
Leave my loneliness unbroken!- quit the bust above my door! 
Take thy beak from out my heart, and take thy form from off my door!" 
Quoth the Raven, "Nevermore." 

And the Raven, never flitting, still is sitting, still is sitting 
On the pallid bust of Pallas just above my chamber door; 
And his eyes have all the seeming of a demon's that is dreaming, 
And the lamplight o'er him streaming throws his shadow on the floor; 
And my soul from out that shadow that lies floating on the floor 
Shall be lifted - nevermore!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Eh, it was ok, I still hate poems though, and reading in general :lol: I liked the Raven, and the House of Usher though, they were alright.


----------



## margaret

Emzi00 said:


> It was creepy watching it at the theatre. :lol:


I bet


----------



## margaret

Emzi00 said:


> This is probably more your style Lacie...
> 
> Once upon a midnight dreary, while I pondered, weak and weary,
> Over many a quaint and curious volume of forgotten lore,
> While I nodded, nearly napping, suddenly there came a tapping,
> As of some one gently rapping, rapping at my chamber door.
> "'Tis some visitor," I muttered, "tapping at my chamber door -
> Only this, and nothing more."
> 
> Ah, distinctly I remember it was in the bleak December,
> And each separate dying ember wrought its ghost upon the floor.
> Eagerly I wished the morrow; - vainly I had sought to borrow
> From my books surcease of sorrow - sorrow for the lost Lenore -
> For the rare and radiant maiden whom the angels name Lenore -
> Nameless here for evermore.
> 
> And the silken sad uncertain rustling of each purple curtain
> Thrilled me - filled me with fantastic terrors never felt before;
> So that now, to still the beating of my heart, I stood repeating,
> "'Tis some visitor entreating entrance at my chamber door -
> Some late visitor entreating entrance at my chamber door; -
> This it is, and nothing more."
> 
> Presently my soul grew stronger; hesitating then no longer,
> "Sir," said I, "or Madam, truly your forgiveness I implore;
> But the fact is I was napping, and so gently you came rapping,
> And so faintly you came tapping, tapping at my chamber door,
> That I scarce was sure I heard you"- here I opened wide the door; -
> Darkness there, and nothing more.
> 
> Deep into that darkness peering, long I stood there wondering, fearing,
> Doubting, dreaming dreams no mortals ever dared to dream before;
> But the silence was unbroken, and the stillness gave no token,
> And the only word there spoken was the whispered word, "Lenore?"
> This I whispered, and an echo murmured back the word, "Lenore!" -
> Merely this, and nothing more.
> 
> Back into the chamber turning, all my soul within me burning,
> Soon again I heard a tapping somewhat louder than before.
> "Surely," said I, "surely that is something at my window lattice:
> Let me see, then, what thereat is, and this mystery explore -
> Let my heart be still a moment and this mystery explore; -
> 'Tis the wind and nothing more."
> 
> Open here I flung the shutter, when, with many a flirt and flutter,
> In there stepped a stately raven of the saintly days of yore;
> Not the least obeisance made he; not a minute stopped or stayed he;
> But, with mien of lord or lady, perched above my chamber door -
> Perched upon a bust of Pallas just above my chamber door -
> Perched, and sat, and nothing more.
> 
> Then this ebony bird beguiling my sad fancy into smiling,
> By the grave and stern decorum of the countenance it wore.
> "Though thy crest be shorn and shaven, thou," I said, "art sure no craven,
> Ghastly grim and ancient raven wandering from the Nightly shore -
> Tell me what thy lordly name is on the Night's Plutonian shore!"
> Quoth the Raven, "Nevermore."
> 
> Much I marvelled this ungainly fowl to hear discourse so plainly,
> Though its answer little meaning- little relevancy bore;
> For we cannot help agreeing that no living human being
> Ever yet was blest with seeing bird above his chamber door -
> Bird or beast upon the sculptured bust above his chamber door,
> With such name as "Nevermore."
> 
> But the raven, sitting lonely on the placid bust, spoke only
> That one word, as if his soul in that one word he did outpour.
> Nothing further then he uttered- not a feather then he fluttered -
> Till I scarcely more than muttered, "other friends have flown before -
> On the morrow he will leave me, as my hopes have flown before."
> Then the bird said, "Nevermore."
> 
> Startled at the stillness broken by reply so aptly spoken,
> "Doubtless," said I, "what it utters is its only stock and store,
> Caught from some unhappy master whom unmerciful Disaster
> Followed fast and followed faster till his songs one burden bore -
> Till the dirges of his Hope that melancholy burden bore
> Of 'Never - nevermore'."
> 
> But the Raven still beguiling all my fancy into smiling,
> Straight I wheeled a cushioned seat in front of bird, and bust and door;
> Then upon the velvet sinking, I betook myself to linking
> Fancy unto fancy, thinking what this ominous bird of yore -
> What this grim, ungainly, ghastly, gaunt and ominous bird of yore
> Meant in croaking "Nevermore."
> 
> This I sat engaged in guessing, but no syllable expressing
> To the fowl whose fiery eyes now burned into my bosom's core;
> This and more I sat divining, with my head at ease reclining
> On the cushion's velvet lining that the lamplight gloated o'er,
> But whose velvet violet lining with the lamplight gloating o'er,
> She shall press, ah, nevermore!
> 
> Then methought the air grew denser, perfumed from an unseen censer
> Swung by Seraphim whose footfalls tinkled on the tufted floor.
> "Wretch," I cried, "thy God hath lent thee - by these angels he hath sent thee
> Respite - respite and nepenthe, from thy memories of Lenore:
> Quaff, oh quaff this kind nepenthe and forget this lost Lenore!"
> Quoth the Raven, "Nevermore."
> 
> "Prophet!" said I, "thing of evil! - prophet still, if bird or devil! -
> Whether Tempter sent, or whether tempest tossed thee here ashore,
> Desolate yet all undaunted, on this desert land enchanted -
> On this home by horror haunted- tell me truly, I implore -
> Is there - is there balm in Gilead? - tell me - tell me, I implore!"
> Quoth the Raven, "Nevermore."
> 
> "Prophet!" said I, "thing of evil - prophet still, if bird or devil!
> By that Heaven that bends above us - by that God we both adore -
> Tell this soul with sorrow laden if, within the distant Aidenn,
> It shall clasp a sainted maiden whom the angels name Lenore -
> Clasp a rare and radiant maiden whom the angels name Lenore."
> Quoth the Raven, "Nevermore."
> 
> "Be that word our sign in parting, bird or fiend," I shrieked, upstarting -
> "Get thee back into the tempest and the Night's Plutonian shore!
> Leave no black plume as a token of that lie thy soul hath spoken!
> Leave my loneliness unbroken!- quit the bust above my door!
> Take thy beak from out my heart, and take thy form from off my door!"
> Quoth the Raven, "Nevermore."
> 
> And the Raven, never flitting, still is sitting, still is sitting
> On the pallid bust of Pallas just above my chamber door;
> And his eyes have all the seeming of a demon's that is dreaming,
> And the lamplight o'er him streaming throws his shadow on the floor;
> And my soul from out that shadow that lies floating on the floor
> Shall be lifted - nevermore!


Very good, very good:clap:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Eh, it was ok, I still hate poems though, and reading in general :lol: I liked the Raven, and the House of Usher though, they were alright.


You got to be somewhat romantic and like it, you have a husband... :lol: But yes, long poem, sorry. We've discussed reading before.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Crap, I just remembered that I forgot to take a picture of the mini Hereford heifer at the feed store today, Emma! :GAAH:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> You got to be somewhat romantic and like it, you have a husband... :lol: But yes, long poem, sorry. We've discussed reading before.


It's just the wording I hate, if it was written an easier way to read, I'd probably like poems, but reading disabilities make it a tad bit difficult :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Eww, cow... lol. There's always next time.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: This one was sooo cute, you'd like it I bet


----------



## margaret

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Crap, I just remembered that I forgot to take a picture of the mini Hereford heifer at the feed store today, Emma! :GAAH:


Well duh, how many times have I told you you have no-very little brain development and that's why you never do anything right.


----------



## Emzi00

Margaret, you're forgetting that Lacie knows everything..


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :lol: This one was sooo cute, you'd like it I bet


If you say so, I probably would.. :lol:


----------



## margaret

Emzi00 said:


> Margaret, you're forgetting that Lacie knows everything..


But.........................she doesn't.


----------



## Emzi00

The thing is, she does. She knows a lot more than you or I(it happens when you're old, experience=knowledge). So quite frankly, I'd shut it.


----------



## margaret

Emzi00 said:


> The thing is, she does. She knows a lot more than you or I(it happens when you're old, experience=knowledge). So quite frankly, I'd shut it.


Will do no such thing.


----------



## margaret

She might know _more_ than me but she doesn't know everything


----------



## Emzi00

I don't think I'll be critiquing any longer..... you know, since we don't know anything at all, us bird brains.


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie...:lol:


----------



## margaret

Emzi00 said:


> I don't think I'll be critiquing any longer..... you know, since we don't know anything at all, us bird brains.


Well if you _actuall_y think you're too stupid then don't, I'll have Sydney and Ariella do it.
But even my little siblings can do better than not at all


----------



## ndwarf

margaret said:


> She might know _more_ than me but she doesn't know everything


Maybe we are discussing the difference between knowledge and wisdom.


----------



## ndwarf

margaret said:


> Well if you _actuall_y think you're too stupid then don't, I'll have Sydney and Ariella do it.
> But even my little siblings can do better than not at all


Except maybe Tenni (the baby)!!


----------



## margaret

^^True, but Jude will only be a few more years and he'll be better than you


----------



## margaret

ndwarf said:


> Maybe we are discussing the difference between knowledge and wisdom.


Maybe, maybe not.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Lacie...:lol:


I'm actually thinking more like a gallon jug,, frozen, and an oversized Christmas stocking.... :shades:


----------



## Emzi00

I'm so not stopping you, go for it... :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Betty's bucklings have been reserved as wethers! :clap:
and....

I CAN GET THE CAMANNA KIDS NOW!!!


----------



## ThreeHavens

scottyhorse said:


> betty's bucklings have been reserved as wethers! :clap:
> And....
> 
> I can get the camanna kids now!!!


woo hooo!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Whoo!!! Yay Sydney!!!  :stars:


----------



## margaret

Scottyhorse said:


> Betty's bucklings have been reserved as wethers! :clap:
> and....
> 
> I CAN GET THE CAMANNA KIDS NOW!!!


YAY!!!!!:stars:


----------



## margaret

I think I'm losing my mind, it's probably going to go join my sanity on Pluto.
Last night I was milking by myself and i was in a hurry so I decided to use the milking machines. I got all the buckets readey, hooked the machines up, opened the valves, turned the machines on and carried them to the stands before it crossed my mind that it might be a good idea to get goats out before hooking up the machines


----------



## COgoatLover25

Scottyhorse said:


> Betty's bucklings have been reserved as wethers! :clap:
> and....
> 
> I CAN GET THE CAMANNA KIDS NOW!!!


Woo hoo! That's great!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

:wave:


----------



## Emzi00

Hey Sarah :wave:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Howdy Sarah! :wave:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Hi y'all!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:wave: what's new?

Anyone want to come trim feet for me? My back just ain't feelin it today... But, it must get done


----------



## margaret

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> :wave: what's new?
> 
> Anyone want to come trim feet for me? My back just ain't feelin it today... But, it must get done


I'd love to Skyla, it's actually a job that I don't mind doing. Sometimes if I'm bored I go out to the barn and see if there are hooves to trim.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I just bought new nippers! I guess I will be trimming hooves today too!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## margaret

Have fun Dee


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> :wave: what's new?
> 
> Anyone want to come trim feet for me? My back just ain't feelin it today... But, it must get done


Oh ya know... I slept for a while since I didn't go to bed until 4AM :O


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh my!! LOL!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Oh my gosh! My back is killing me!!! :angry:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I know that feeling!


----------



## COgoatLover25

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I know that feeling!


Yeah, I heard :lol: But did you just get done helping unloading a couple tons of hay? :shades: :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Not today no  lol! But have twice last month LOL!


----------



## COgoatLover25

:lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Get a bit sore after


----------



## COgoatLover25

Just a bit lol, isn't this corny? :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oye vey! :roll:


----------



## COgoatLover25

How bout this one? :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh groan! :lol: gotta love the punny ones! :roll:


----------



## COgoatLover25

This looks like something my mom might try to do :chin:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:laugh:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hey peoples, can you loan me some money, asap? :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

How much do you need? :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Hey peoples, can you loan me some money, asap? :lol:


If only i weren't broke 
Such a shame.. :/  :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> How much do you need? :lol:


Don't worry about it, just give me your entire life savings :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Don't worry about it, just give me your entire life savings :ROFL:


What savings....? :slapfloor: If you only knew.... :lol: I bet I have more money in my wallet than you though..


----------



## margaret

I'll lend you $0.02D:


----------



## NubianFan

I can't even lend you monopoly money right now


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Why do you need money right now?


----------



## NubianFan

She wants goats.


----------



## NubianFan

And apple pastries


----------



## Emzi00

She wants _more_ goats.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

:lol: Why would she want people to give her money? :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Because she is more often than not broke. :lol: Her puppies are only like three weeks old..


----------



## Emzi00

So if we're going to talk about Lacie while she's not here.... I'm just going to throw out there how pretty she is... :lol: Back to your regularly scheduled program...


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Hmmm. Anyways...how has everyone been?


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> So if we're going to talk about Lacie while she's not here.... I'm just going to throw out there how pretty she is... :lol: Back to your regularly scheduled program...


What scheduled program? :lol:


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Ya, I was just wondering that! What scheduled program Emma??


----------



## Emzi00

Oh, um, not complementing old ladies...?


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> Oh, um, not complementing old ladies...?


That's no program! :lol:


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Emzi00 said:


> Oh, um, not complementing old ladies...?


Emma!! :lol: That doesn't sound like a program, especially not a program that I do! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

It's what we normally do... :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Wait.......what do we normally do? :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

We do not randomly say that Lacie is beautiful while she's not around.... :lol:


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Hey, could someone go to the Learning to Critique topic and critique my goats?  Please.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I messed up poor Brookie's tail when I clipped them  so I just clipped it LOL! Oh well, it will grow in enough for our show in Oct  lol


----------



## Trickyroo

DesertFlowerNigerians said:


> Hey, could someone go to the Learning to Critique topic and critique my goats?  Please.


I could , i could !


----------



## Trickyroo

But i won't , i might have someone throwing things at me again :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:ROFL: Laura your too funny!!! :lol:

I'm no good at explaining such things.. So I leave it to others


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Why won't you, Trickyroo?  Why would someone throw things at you? Are you bad at doing critique?


----------



## COgoatLover25

Trickyroo said:


> I could , i could !


Go for it! I love your critiques! :lol:


----------



## Trickyroo

I can't or Emma will start throwing things again , lolol.
DesertFlowerNigerians , i can't for the life of me critique ! I think all goats are gorgeous regardless of missing ML lines (?) or curling pasterns  Doesn't matter to me , lol. So , thats the joke 
I keep a low profile and learn as much as I can , thats all i can do


----------



## Emzi00

I will, I will. :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Sir Buck..


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Sir Buck..


Hey I have that garage door! :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

So I started school today....


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Hey can somebody find me some pygmy goats near me???


----------



## Emzi00

Lol, that was the only good place I could find to take the picture. 
Eww, school. We don't start until after labor day, public schools...

Switching breeds? I can look on craigslist and such, but don't know anyone personally that lives down there..


----------



## margaret

I started school 2 weeks ago


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm don't school for good!  lol!

Pygmies huh Sarah?


----------



## nchen7

don't school for good, Skyla? maybe you should go back just for a teenie tiny bit. :laugh:


----------



## Emzi00

Since school is either here or right around the corner for most of us kiddos, I figure this is appropriate..


----------



## ndwarf

One banner I saw was like this

Why do we need school?

Music: We have youtube for that
Sport: There is a Wii
Spanish: There is Dora
English: Everything is shortened anyway
Math: That is why we have calculators
Geography: I will buy a globe
History: They are all dead anyway!!


----------



## Emzi00

...


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie, I know how you hate poems, so this one is for you. Have your kids read it, I bet you'll get some hugs..


----------



## Emzi00

My kind of answer, lol.


----------



## NubianFan

That poem could make anyone hate poetry.....


----------



## Emzi00

It could make anyone hate alcohol.


----------



## NubianFan

Both


----------



## ndwarf

Story tonight Leslie?


----------



## NubianFan

Its depressing


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nchen7 said:


> don't school for good, Skyla? maybe you should go back just for a teenie tiny bit. :laugh:


Nah.. I'm good for now thank you!  :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

I want my money back


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> Its depressing


Yeah, um, sorry...


----------



## NubianFan

I think it is safe to say Ndwarf, that y'all should have picked me ending the story quickly, because I have pretty much ran out of steam... starting a new job and all has taken the enthusiasm out of me for coming up with bits of Taylor's life. I'll get there eventually but I certainly wouldn't hold my breath.


----------



## Emzi00

Could we just end the story where ever we are now?


----------



## NubianFan

well Taylor is at the farm to try her out and frankly I don't know where to go from there. To me it is an obvious ending point, she tries her, it goes well and she gets to take her home. The only alternatives I see is she shows out a little and she gets to take her on a trial basis, or her grandfather insists on her taking lessons from the man first or something. I mean we all know she is getting the pony right.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

What are you all talking about? 

BTW, please post in this thread: http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f187/tgs-has-helped-me-170591/


----------



## nchen7

Leslie?? You started a new job???? Where was I for this announcement???


----------



## goatlady1314

Good morning everyone


----------



## goatygirl

Morning


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Had a photo shoot with some of the goats today  I'll post pics tonight... Promise and Juby's didn't turn out really.. And Gracie wanted no part of it! :lol:


----------



## goatlady1314

Hows it goin


----------



## Emzi00

...


----------



## ThreeHavens

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Had a photo shoot with some of the goats today  I'll post pics tonight... Promise and Juby's didn't turn out really.. And Gracie wanted no part of it! :lol:


I wanna see!


----------



## ndwarf

Where are you finding these Emma?


----------



## Emzi00

It's a secret. :lol: Social media.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol! Here Daniele I have some  got rid if the ones if Promise.. I'll get new ones for ya soon!


----------



## margaret

And _who_ exactly do you want to hit with a chair Emma?..................I almost think a sledge hammer would be better:thinking:


----------



## goatygirl

By the way love your choice of pjs


----------



## Emzi00

margaret said:


> And _who_ exactly do you want to hit with a chair Emma?..................I almost think a sledge hammer would be better:thinking:


Well, that's classified information.  But I'm sure Sydney knows who I was talking about... :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Yep :shades:


----------



## goathiker

Fine, if you're all going to start hitting me with chairs I guess I'll go start packing up my camping stuff.


----------



## Emzi00

Nooo! We love you Jill. Don't leave us.....


----------



## goathiker

I've got to run in and get Bean's load of bottled water. He's going to love me soooo much for this. I'll check back one more time before we leave.


----------



## canyontrailgoats

Why are you hitting Jill with chairs?

Ugh, I'm so bummed right now. It's my last day of vacation, then back to school for another 8 wonderful months. Sigh...let the pressure and drama of high school begin


----------



## Emzi00

I have freshman orientation tomorrow, really not looking forward to school.... it's something like two weeks and I can hear the drama coming already.


----------



## Emzi00

Hey Syd, interested in getting a "Das Brot" t-shirt? It's going to be awesome. I'm looking forward to German 2.


----------



## Scottyhorse

What's it look like? A t-shirt with bread on it? :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Jill, I hope you have fun on your trip!  :hug:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh no Jill how long will you be gone?? I think I will go insane without you!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

Gunna go out and make the goats walk on leads, ttyl


----------



## Emzi00

Current prototype..


----------



## ThreeHavens

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Lol! Here Daniele I have some  got rid if the ones if Promise.. I'll get new ones for ya soon!


So pretty! They look great!


----------



## Scottyhorse

That's actually pretty cute Emma :lol: How much are they going to be?


----------



## Scottyhorse

I don't think I will be bringing Nacoma to fair....


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Lol, that was the only good place I could find to take the picture.
> Eww, school. We don't start until after labor day, public schools...
> 
> Switching breeds? I can look on craigslist and such, but don't know anyone personally that lives down there..


Nope, just want a couple I love my Nubians too much to switch!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

So? So? Pygmy's? Anyone?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ThreeHavens said:


> So pretty! They look great!


Thank you  I love them 

Ugh.. I wish I didn't have to say late for work  I'd be getting ready to leave now.. Instead... I'm on my lunch and I don't have money for food  so, I'm sitting outside of subway getting free wifi :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Wait your LUNCH break?? Isn't it like.. Almost 7 pm?!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lunch dinner.. Same difference :lol: it's a 1/2 hour break :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Promie's littermate 

https://m.facebook.com/Npstarbritel...1501708184/?type=1&relevant_count=1&source=49


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Back to work  only an hour left!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

My feet are killing me...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

JILL!!! Don't leave me! :lol:

So, the goats have minerals, they get mineral shots, and copper boluses. Yet Clarice is getting worse and worse fishtail. It's like full blow at the moment, only been starting since June. :chin: Reasons?


----------



## goathiker

Vitamin E deficiency? Try throwing a 400 mg gelcap on her grain every other day.


----------



## ThreeHavens

Our girls' fishtails got worse after bolusing, then disappeared. It was strange, but whatever. :laugh:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh! That could be it! They only get the e-ad shots once a year. Thanks Jill


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> That's actually pretty cute Emma :lol: How much are they going to be?


Not 100% sure yet, somewhere around $15.


----------



## Emzi00

Oh Lacie, I've decided that you're getting a Das Brot t-shirt, whether you pay for it or not...


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Hi guys! I haven't been around for a little bit. Thought I'd come and catch you up. I'm ending up studding my buck out to breed two does, in trade of two pigs. I hope he throws good ones. He goes in with the does in the tail end of the first week of September. I also called the ABGA today to get some things straightened out. Turns out that the 4 does that I have registered, aren't actually registered at all. The breeder registered them through the IBGA, and I got their registry papers, and the transfer, and registry papers for the other three, but I can't do anyhting about it since the IBGa went down, adn to havr the papers transfered into the ABGA, they needed to be in by December 2013. I didn't even get the papers to transfer until March/April. It makes me furious now, since I have 7 high percentage does that are techniquically not registered at all, one fullblood registered doe, who is too small to breed for anything, and one registered buck. It makes me furious. I wish I could do something about it, but I can't. Worst part is, is that I wanted to keep does from this breeding to register and show, but now I can't because I'm going for a fullblood herd. I'm so bummed, and angry. Sorry for the rant. 

In other hands, I start school on Thursday, and I still haven't started my summer reading. D:


----------



## Emzi00

So this is where my friend and I are at with our shirt now, lol.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> So this is where my friend and I are at with our shirt now, lol.


:lol:


----------



## Emzi00

This shirt is just a big inside joke with our German class. But if anyone wants to buy one, I'll write you down! Good news is I should be able to make enough profit to buy Lacie one. :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

What's the German part say?


----------



## Emzi00

The front says "The Bread" and the poem on the back says,
"Roses are blue,
Violets are glue,
What is German?
The Bread."


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ah.. Interesting :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Our class is crazy... :slapfloor:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I see that!


----------



## Emzi00

More so than you would think. If a stranger walked into our class I bet they'd think we're all ADD and most of us bipolar. We are actually crazy. Well, I'm not crazy, I'm just a little unwell.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:laugh:
You forget who younger talking to my dear 
I freaked out a few costumers yesterday by laughing so hard I was crying.. At myself calling eggs 'boneless chickies'.. LOL


----------



## Emzi00

Pfft, you didn't get my reference to an awesome song?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Emzi00 said:


> More so than you would think. If a stranger walked into our class I bet they'd think we're all ADD and most of us bipolar. We are actually crazy. Well, I'm not crazy, I'm just a little unwell.





Emzi00 said:


> Pfft, you didn't get my reference to an awesome song?


That's funny you were actually referring to that song cuz right when I read that it started playing through my head! Lol! Though like I was telling Sydney the other day, I'm no good with names!  but now I have that song stuck in my head!..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I got it and started singing it  LOL!


----------



## Emzi00

I really like that song, but no one in my family actually pays attention to lyrics.... they make it so hard for me, lol.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Anybody want to critique my goats?  I can post pics on here, or you can go to the Learning to Critique page. :-D


----------



## Emzi00

...


----------



## Scottyhorse

:lol:


----------



## Emzi00

I about peed my pants when I saw that one... :lol:


----------



## margaret

:slapfloor:


----------



## ndwarf

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :lol: :slapfloor:


----------



## COgoatLover25

How bout this one :lol:


----------



## ndwarf

COgoatLover25 said:


> How bout this one :lol:


Oh my word, THAT IS A FERRET YOU IDIOT!!! (not you, the poster)


----------



## COgoatLover25

:lol: Not related but this funny! :ROFL:


----------



## margaret

COgoatLover25 said:


> How bout this one :lol:


:laugh::ROFL::slapfloor:


----------



## Emzi00

So I decided that this year I'm not going to have a bad yearbook photo, the last good one was in kindergarten I do believe. So, I'm putting on my foundation and I totally forgot that I got tan this summer and I haven't worn make up since school when I was really pale... if anyone sees my mom before I do, tell her that I'm sorry for stealing her make up.... lol. I did eventually fix my face..


----------



## Scottyhorse

:lol:


----------



## Trickyroo

Guys , can you swing by the thread "sick doe" please and help this person out ? Its a emergency.


----------



## Trickyroo

Whatever you do , do not give Ivomec orally right now cause if she is overloaded it can do more harm then good.

Whoops , meant this for the sick doe thread


----------



## Scottyhorse

I went and looked but I am not sure what to do since she has such a heavy worm load. :/


----------



## Trickyroo

I know ! Could it be Johnes ?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Guess who's udder this belongs too  My new bucklings' paternal granddam 

http://www.algedifarm.com/Honey Dew Udder at Fair 2011.jpg


----------



## Scottyhorse

Trickyroo said:


> I know ! Could it be Johnes ?


Possibly, but my first guess would be a heavy wormload as that is more likely.


----------



## Trickyroo

Im glad Karen is there right now , i have to step away from the computer and feed , but i didn't want to leave her alone !
Thanks for checking


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> Guess who's udder this belongs too  My new bucklings' paternal granddam
> 
> http://www.algedifarm.com/Honey Dew Udder at Fair 2011.jpg


:drool:


----------



## Scottyhorse

This is his dams:

http://redrailfarm.homestead.com/IMG_0224.JPG


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Very nice!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

My Chacey boy... I sure miss him! 

http://southcoast.craigslist.org/grd/4621147948.html


----------



## Scottyhorse

Aww. :hug: He looks good though


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

He does.


----------



## Emzi00

Soooo.... Who wants to come video me dumping a bucket of ice water on myself...?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ice bucket challenge


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok I wasn't listening in very well but I swear I heard the radio say something about the ice bucket thing being illegal?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Ice bucket challenge


Yeah, and you know why I have to do it? My boyfriend. Things were easier when boys had cooties..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Yeah, and you know why I have to do it? My boyfriend. Things were easier when boys had cooties..


:lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Ok I wasn't listening in very well but I swear I heard the radio say something about the ice bucket thing being illegal?
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Why would it be illegal??


----------



## ndwarf

My brothers did the challenge and I may if a friend challenges me.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol I don't know.. Like I said I wasn't listening... I just over heard something about pouring ice on people's heads and people getting arrested for it??


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

I watched Sydney do it... she's got some lungs. :lol: I'm going to die...


----------



## Emzi00

:chin: Not really my style but...

http://centralmich.craigslist.org/grd/4628795279.html


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

4th at nationals ain't bad  LOL!
They are pretty nice though


----------



## Emzi00

It's a quite a ways away though, and I like the yearling better. :chin: We shall see. I still have some strings I can pull....


----------



## Emzi00

I wonder if Carrie still has that doeling. I think Dawn still has one too.. :chin:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I agree on the doeling..

I don't know who they are :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

I know. :lol: I was just thinking out loud.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ah  :lol:

Well, I think I'm gonna try to sleep tonight.. I'm so beat.. I'll ttly


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Anyone ever heard of RADCO? A feed company..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Night Skyla.


----------



## Emzi00

Never heard of it Dee..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hmm well I just bought it to try cuz my milking toe is totally tired of my home mix.. She won't even eat it n the stand.. I just plan to use it on top of what I already give her not replace it.. I hope it's Ok stuff


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Laaacie.......Maaaaaaaaahhhh..... :tears: Come back.......


----------



## COgoatLover25

She's not gonna hear you if you just whisper :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

But yes she will, she's blind not deaf...


----------



## Emzi00

Come on Ma, don't die on me now..... *sniffle*


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

The goats love their new grain! And I didn't even have to use that much!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Come on Ma, don't die on me now..... *sniffle*


Ahem... *SNUFFLE*  kapesh! :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's awesome Dee!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Skyla I thought u went to bed?? Lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Ahem... *SNUFFLE*  kapesh! :laugh:


Mother..... fine. *snuffle* Lacie, kindly escort your booty back here before I have to myself...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah but I couldn't sleep.. So I was talking to a friend.. Now I'm talking with y'all..
Though, I am IN bed  just not asleep :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Mother..... fine. *snuffle* Lacie, kindly escort your booty back here before I have to myself...


Much better  :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh great! We're much better then sleep anyway! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

I could call her and see if she's alive.... :chin:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Why are we worried about Lacie?? Did she promise to be here? I hope she's ok!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Because I kind of actually care about her and she's been absent for a couple days..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

No way she has been gone a couple days.. I swear we were just talking to her like yesterday?? But I'm bad with time.. Call her!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo

Call her Emma . A friendly phone call is a good thing , no mater how you dice it


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emma ALWAYS thinks Lacie has died  it's a common thing to hear  :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

We both hate talking on the phone, so that was a joke. :lol: She hasn't been here while I've been here so it doesn't count.... and she didn't text me back, probably scared her again. :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well sheesh why you wanna scare a girl like that?? I would be so sad if something happened to Lacie!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Trickyroo said:


> Call her Emma . A friendly phone call is a good thing , no mater how you dice it


Do you realize what time it is and how badly I'd get yelled at? :slapfloor: She probably wouldn't pick up anyway, I told her I wouldn't call unless it's an emergency.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

It's only 8:52 here!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lacie is in my time zone!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

I know, west coast is three hours behind us.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I sure hope you don't have to get up too early!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey Laura, I know where Hallie gets it from now! :lol:


----------



## Trickyroo

Emzi00 said:


> We both hate talking on the phone, so that was a joke. :lol: She hasn't been here while I've been here so it doesn't count.... and she didn't text me back, probably scared her again. :lol:


All the more reason to call her :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

*She's alive!!!!!* I'm so dead when she gets back and sees this.... :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Haha did you call her? Maybe if we chat up a few hundred pages she won't be able to read back this far!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Trickyroo said:


> All the more reason to call her :lol:


She is busy with a birthday party tonight.... So I don't think so... :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> *She's alive!!!!!* I'm so dead when she gets back and sees this.... :lol:


:lol:

Well, I'm off to bed again..  night all


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol nighty night skyla


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Hey Laura, I know where Hallie gets it from now! :lol:


There's my love bug :hugs::hugs::hugs:
Yep , you got that right , lolol


----------



## Emzi00

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I sure hope you don't have to get up too early!


Do you know who you're talking too? :slapfloor: I've stayed up until three in the morning just talking to Lacie about random things... then got up four hours later.


----------



## Emzi00

Night again Skyla. :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Trickyroo said:


> There's my love bug :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Yep , you got that right , lolol


It was so funny! She kept trying to eat my iPod the while time! :lol: she wanted to give you a kiss and say hi


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Haha apparently I don't! I couldn't work on 4 hours of sleep! I can barely do 6!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Night again Skyla. :hug:


:laugh: night  :hug:


----------



## Emzi00

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Haha apparently I don't! I couldn't work on 4 hours of sleep! I can barely do 6!


I'm a teenager too, so that helps.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Do y'all think a buck is ok with 1 friend? I'm thinking about selling my pygmies and getting another Nubian.. Even though I really like the pyg doe..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

I'm so dead.... :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I've been known to slumber from time to time :lol: I don't sleep or eat hardly ever :lol:
And no, quite alive, though that could change at any given moment around these people :chin: :slapfloor:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol! I used to be a teenager! But I didn't stay up late and wake up early.. I either stayed up all night and didn't sleep at all or I stayed up late and slept in late! Lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Do y'all think a buck is ok with 1 friend? I'm thinking about selling my pygmies and getting another Nubian.. Even though I really like the pyg doe..


As long as he has one buddy, he should be fine.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Do y'all think a buck is ok with 1 friend? I'm thinking about selling my pygmies and getting another Nubian.. Even though I really like the pyg doe..


My bucks live alone or with other bucks. Should be fine


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hey Lacie! Glad ur alive!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I've been known to slumber from time to time :lol: I don't sleep or eat hardly ever :lol:
> And no, quite alive, though that could change at any given moment around these people :chin: :slapfloor:


:stars: :hug: :hug: :hug: Don't die yet. :lol:


----------



## Trickyroo

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> It was so funny! She kept trying to eat my iPod the while time! :lol: she wanted to give you a kiss and say hi


And you know how bad i needed that kiss from her


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Anyone know how I can reset a word on my iPad? When Ever I try to type Lacie it types this LaCie how do I fix this stupid thing??


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo

You guys are hysterical  Night ya'll


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Night! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Night Laura. :hug:


----------



## Trickyroo

Emzi00 said:


> Night Laura. :hug:


Right back at ya :hug:

Night Dee


----------



## Emzi00

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Anyone know how I can reset a word on my iPad? When Ever I try to type Lacie it types this LaCie how do I fix this stupid thing??


All you need to do to fix that is call Lacie by a nickname. You may call her Cuddly and I will refer to her as Mom from now on... :shades: :slapfloor:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well we were having kabobs, and the guys got into a spear throughing contest :lol:
Almost got stabbed with a bbq fork again, in the eye, and some other stuff. :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Emzi00 said:


> All you need to do to fix that is call Lacie by a nickname. You may call her Cuddly and I will refer to her as Mom from now on... :shades: :slapfloor:


LMAO!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Yep, your family is more fun than mine. :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well we were having kabobs, and the guys got into a spear throughing contest :lol:
> Almost got stabbed with a bbq fork again, in the eye, and some other stuff. :lol:


Sounds so good! The kabobs not the spear throwing... Tell them to be sure to aim at each other and not any innocent bystanders!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Anyone know how I can reset a word on my iPad? When Ever I try to type Lacie it types this LaCie how do I fix this stupid thing??


I've noticed after a while of forcing it to correct it, it will start to automatically do it.


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie, as long as yours wins, that's all that matters. Innocent bystanders may be speared.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Yep, your family is more fun than mine. :lol:


It would have been more ok, if they hadn't up ended the table for a target to stick them in.... :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

So Dee, we didn't get a no on the nicknames, so I say we proceed. 

Mom, how are you tonight, besides almost getting stabbed again?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hey Lacie, don't you wanna give me an alpine and a cute blue/tri doggie??


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> So Dee, we didn't get a no on the nicknames, so I say we proceed.
> 
> Mom, how are you tonight, besides almost getting stabbed again?


I'd prefer cuddly over that :slapfloor:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Emzi00 said:


> So Dee, we didn't get a no on the nicknames, so I say we proceed.
> 
> Mom, how are you tonight, besides almost getting stabbed again?


Hahaha I don't want to Make her mad, I want her animals!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I'd prefer cuddly over that :slapfloor:


Thats good to know cuz I was gonna go with cuddly!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I'd prefer cuddly over that :slapfloor:


What, one more kid too much to handle? :lol: Cuddly, yes ma'am.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh and can I be specific.. I want a female alpine and a male dog 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Thats good to know cuz I was gonna go with cuddly!


You don't know the joke on that one, do you? :slapfloor:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Hey Lacie, don't you wanna give me an alpine and a cute blue/tri doggie??


Ok, yeah no problem. I'll give you an alpine and a puppy, if you give me money :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I don't have a lot.. How about a few 1 $ bills?? Lol


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

If u ever have a deformed male pup you can't or won't sell.., you should hit me up 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

One day I'll have to buy an animal of every species from Lacie. But I'm not paying for a catling. :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Patience... patience.... :lol: Having a little trouble controlling myself right now....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> If u ever have a deformed male pup you can't or won't sell.., you should hit me up


Well... if I ever do have one, I guess I'll keep you in mind, but I have to say, anything deformed is normally put down. You know, why keep one that didn't form right when there's the whole rest of the litter? When you breed working dogs, they should be able to do just that. 



Emzi00 said:


> One day I'll have to buy an animal of every species from Lacie. But I'm not paying for a catling. :lol:


Ok, that cracked me up! :ROFL: I actually have THREE lovely (they'll rip the skin off your face...) bottle cats you can HAVE! :lol: I tried to get some pics of them earlier, but they are astonishingly soooo un-photogenic


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

By the way Emma! You'd be so proud, Roo is starting to work cows now


----------



## Emzi00

Yes I'll take them all, lol. Have you trained them to claw people's eyes out on command yet? Because that's very important.  :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Sometimes a deformed dog works Harder that a "normal" dog.. They just know you saved them and they want to please you more than anything! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> By the way Emma! You'd be so proud, Roo is starting to work cows now


:laugh: I am very proud. I knew she'd be awesome.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Yes I'll take them all, lol. Have you trained them to claw people's eyes out on command yet? Because that's very important.  :lol:


Not on command, but they do it whenever you pick them up :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

Now if said catlings were to be set on a certain person's pillow in the middle of the night, could they rip said person to shreds?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Haha so put down an ugly pup but not a vicious cat?? Those are the kitties I call coyote bait.... I guess I'm just a jerk...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hmm... well, they're three weeks old now, so take it as you will...


----------



## Emzi00

Three weeks is the perfect age, they're so cute! Are these ones little fluffy snowballs too?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

A 3 week old vicious kitten?? Can't be too hard to fix.. What happened to mom?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Haha so put down an ugly pup but not a vicious cat*ling*?? Those are the kitties I call coyote bait.... I guess I'm just a jerk...


They are bottle babies, they get really excited when they get fed, so they're flying claws for a few minutes  
And coyotes around here get shot


----------



## Emzi00

*cough* _Catling._ *cough*


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hahahaha!!! Little controlling??


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> A 3 week old vicious kitten?? Can't be too hard to fix.. What happened to mom?


She didn't take care of them, ate 2... it was bad, and she has no milk at all right now. She's not a good mom cat.

And yes Emma, fluffy whites


----------



## Emzi00

I like shooting things. :chin: Wonder if I could make a living off shooting things for people...


----------



## Emzi00

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Hahahaha!!! Little controlling??


Yes.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She ate them?? Crazy cat.... I wish I could shoot coyotes here.. They never come when I can see them..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, I'm being called to a movie I guess, so I suppose I'll go watch it


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Emzi00 said:


> Yes.


Good.. You are off to a good start, at your age you already know what you want!!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Cuddly, I like your catlings. Fluffy white ones are the best.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> She ate them?? Crazy cat.... I wish I could shoot coyotes here.. They never come when I can see them..


Yeah, lot of the neighbors shoot them here. My dogs pretty much keep everything away though. Coyotes don't normally like taking on an entire pack, and my horses are coyote stomping fools, and the cows have a nasty kick too.


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well, I'm being called to a movie I guess, so I suppose I'll go watch it


But... but.... but..... okay.....


----------



## Emzi00

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Good.. You are off to a good start, at your age you already know what you want!!


I actually have a pretty good idea where I'm going, and I don't settle.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Have fun with your movie Lacie! I think coyotes are scared to come around my dogs too, I have 4.. Haven't seen a yote around the property in a while 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Emzi00 said:


> I actually have a pretty good idea where I'm going, and I don't settle.


That's awesome! Cuz when I was ur age I was stupid... But at least I learned.. Though it was the hard way.. It worked!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Knowing where I want to go and being able to get there are two completely separate things. :lol: I've learned a lot these past few years and it sure hasn't been easy, but now I have goals and such.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Nothing in life is easy but at least you are on the right track! If I started everything I want to do now, back then, I would be so far right now... Unless of course I failed lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Not failing is certainly important... :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I may have gotten a bit of a late start but I have high hopes for my little farm! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

I going have to start over with my herd after I move out, mostly if not completely. So... :lol: Hopefully I can breed me a Snuffy Gambler, get him collected, and then when I start over I can have some of my old genetics. I've got it all planned out generations in advance.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol! U got big plans! I just got ahold of the best I can right now!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

I actually really like the little herd you've got so far. It's a good start for sure. 

I don't plan on staying in Michigan, I hate it here, so I'll have to start over later once I figure out exactly where I'm going and am financially set. So it may be a bit down the road. That said, I want to be a judge as well, and all this stuff I want to do takes time and money. I want to be competitive on the national level eventually. High hopes, we'll see.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Maybe you can move out here! Live somewhere between me and lacie! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I like my little herd too  thanx! It's nice to hear the positive feedback I get from here cuz I bought these goats knowing very little about anything..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

California would be cool. Where are you at? Somewhere centrally placed between you, Penn Valley, and Ukiah(my cousin). Or I could scare away one of Lacie's neighbors and do that... that'd work too.... except she'd probably kill me... :lol: Nah, I could go to the town over....


----------



## Emzi00

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I like my little herd too  thanx! It's nice to hear the positive feedback I get from here cuz I bought these goats knowing very little about anything..


I know what you mean, I knew nothing when I started out and really lucked out that what I have doesn't completely suck.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm in the bay area, San Jose, Morgan hill


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Yeah, I'm really not familiar with places, I assume that is south of Lacie?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yes, about 3-4 hours


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My dad has 20 acres up by Lacie that would be perfect for goats! But it gets so hot up there.. We seriously have perfect weather here most of the time!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Define "perfect weather". It's a truly foreign concept. :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well.. Our winters are not harsh.. Maybe 2-3 "real" storms.. And a real storm to me is like wind blowing leaves and branches off my trees and raining all night.. Mayb some rain throughout the day.. Last year we got a record low of rain but we did have a tree fall n our bridge.. Summer is 80-103 degrees. Spring and fall are just great! Maybe some sprinkles here and there but from morning to night temps between 60-80 degrees depending what part of the season we are in


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

The big question is did you have green grass this spring? Lacie had tons... and she rubbed it in. :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol yup green grass.. Or weeds lol! But this year summer came quick and dried up all the weeds b4 the goats could eat it since I only let them out for an hour or two to browse around that time of year..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I either need a mobile fence to let them eat all the weeds or more goats to let out!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

More goats!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Haha! Most I ever had here was 13 and I have to say.. When I let them all out to browse at the same time, 6 is much easier to manage in a non fenced area!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

I'm trying to figure out what time I should go to bed... :chin: I think I have stuff to do tomorrow, but the ice bucket challenge should wake me up...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Omg.... Good thing you kept me up so late.. I just realized I still had my wether tied up.... He got extra kisses when I let him off.. And some alfalfa! He is very forgiving 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

I've done that before... :lol: He didn't think anything of it..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Haha I'm still not sure what this ice bucket thing is.. I gotta go to work tomorrow till 5:30pm but if I wake up at 6:15 I should still be able to feed everyone and milk and still make it to work on time


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Depending on how badly I scream and such, I may post the video here for you... that is if he's still going to make me do it. :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Emzi00 said:


> I've done that before... :lol: He didn't think anything of it..


Well Eddie was a little upset cuz he was raised an not goat for the first little bit of his life, them when I got other pet goats he was still always the fav and got the most attention.. But now that I have Nubians.. They get all the attention! Poor Eddie and his big horns are so sad.. But I still love him!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Emzi00 said:


> Depending on how badly I scream and such, I may post the video here for you... that is if he's still going to make me do it. :lol:


Make him do it first! Haha!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

He already did it. Shirtless, too....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hmm... I might have to figure out what this whole ice bucket thing is about s I can make a certain someone do that!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Oh yes... lol, just Google ASL Ice Bucket Challenge. Should come up.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm back :wave:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hi Lacie! This thing is still telling me I'm spelling your name wrong!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

I know... you must be happy tonight, liking posts and such.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Emzi00 said:


> I know... you must be happy tonight, liking posts and such.


Me?

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> I know... you must be happy tonight, liking posts and such.


Me? :slapfloor: Inebriation, I assure you :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Me? :slapfloor: Inebriation, I assure you :lol:


That's more like it.... be safe.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Pfft, I'm fine :cheers: :shades:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm slightly confused.. I think that means I'm too buzzed to continue this conversation.. Luckily tomorrow is Friday for me.. So I'm gonna go to bed so I make it to work tomorrow!....


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

:cheers: night! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Pfft, I'm fine :cheers: :shades:


Dear God, who's driving..? :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

It's not even midnight there Dee.. :lol: Night.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol I guess I'm a light weight then.. Wish I could stay..but I don't wanna feel like death tomorrow..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

I don't want to feel like death tomorrow either, but... :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Dear God, who's driving..? :lol:


:ROFL: Don't worry about it... I'm already home...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol every single being in my house is passed out except me and one of my fat cats.. So I'm gonna take her to bed with me! Nighty night!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh yeah! I remember what I was doing now, I got sidetracked for a minute there, hold on :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Night Dee :wave:


----------



## Emzi00

Okay, Cuddly, dear, mother, ma'am, I suggest you down a glass of water, hit up the bathroom, and then go crash, preferably on a bed or couch and not the floor. :lol: :hug: Go now child.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emma, catlings


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Emma, catlings


I want the fluffy one...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Okay, Cuddly, dear, mother, ma'am, I suggest you down a glass of water, hit up the bathroom, and then go crash, preferably on a bed or couch and not the floor. :lol: :hug: Go now child.


God, the "go now child" makes it sound like what you previously said is life or death :lol: 
And I'm wide awake, I can't sleep.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> I want the fluffy one...


If it fits, it ships


----------



## Emzi00

Would a bedtime story help? :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, nope, once I hit the 12:00 mark, there's no turning back, I can't sleep. :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Pfft... go drink another beer and see if it helps. :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

I'll just go get a tranquilizer gun and see if I can hit you from here.... get you super drugged up. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: While a few more is a sure fire way to get to sleep, I don't like the after effects :lol: But hey, I did not make the impulse buy when I had the opportunity  He tried to talk me into making him payments on that mini hereford heifer :lol:

But anyways, I'll probably try to get to sleep in an hour or two.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> I'll just go get a tranquilizer gun and see if I can hit you from here.... get you super drugged up. :lol:


This is NOT the solution! :lol: :slapfloor:


----------



## Emzi00

But you would be so much more fun when you're loopy. :lol: 
If I disappear, it's because I need to wake up tomorrow, or, um, today..


----------



## Emzi00

While I have you here, QH names for the doe kids next spring?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: You're a terrible person! :ROFL: 

Are you leaving me?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> While I have you here, QH names for the doe kids next spring?


Hmm :chin: the most famous out here are the O' Lena's, but that's no fun now is it?


----------



## Emzi00

I'll leave if you want me to, but I have a good half hour left in me.  I just need to be asleep before 4:30, when my mother gets up.


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Hmm :chin: the most famous out here are the O' Leana's, but that's no fun now is it?


That isn't any fun. :chin: Any good ones that you can think of? In this current state of mind...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

The mare's are hardly ever anything fun as far as names go, but the studs they keep have fun names.


----------



## Emzi00

So you'll be in charge of naming my kids then.... :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

What?! I hate naming mine! :lol: Though I do have names picked out for most of next years group :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

If I'm going with the QH names, then I need you to contribute.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'm going to bed, should have been there like an hour and half ago :lol:

I found a couple old videos of Percy when he was less than a month old. Man, I miss that little guy... I was crying when I watched them :tear: If he had to die, why did he have to go like that....


----------



## Emzi00

Night Sydney, thanks. :hug: 

Lacie, I think I'm going to have to leave you now...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well depending on what you want to name them, you've got Miss Solis Bars, Miss Kachina, Miss Glory Seeker, Butchers Cowgirl, Sunday Butcher, Lady Leo, Spanish Joy, Joy Huckster, Docs Foxalot, Whitney Foxfire, Kansas Cindy, Duchess, War bird, Miss Gun Smoke, Nevermiss, Double Tough Doc, Cutthroat, Blondy Queen, Classy Chick, Spot Cash, Miss Night Bar, Royal Smart, Lady Luck, Hired Hand, etc. Not many fancy names for the mares.

ETA: Also Indigo Illusion, Copy Cat, and Expensive Hobby.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, night guys :wave: 

Sorry Sydney :hug:


----------



## margaret

I'm sorry Sydney :hug:
He sure was a cute little guy.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sorry Sydney  :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Peep looks pretty in pink  :lol:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Boo!! :grin:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Patrick!!  long time no see!  :lol: how goes it?


----------



## Emzi00

Patrick!!!! Good to see you! How are things going in the land of cold death?


----------



## Emzi00

Skyla, I am very relieved to see that Peep doesn't have a baby beard yet either.. :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Skyla, I am very relieved to see that Peep doesn't have a baby beard yet either.. :lol:


It's sad isn't it?  he had a tiny bit but I clipped it off when I was clipping him, cause there wasn't enough to save lol!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Humid and no sun right now! I hate MN! :roll:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Humidity I icky!!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Yesterday, the temp was 84. However, with humidity, the weather channel said it felt like 94! Ten degrees of humidity!?! Really!?! :dazed:


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> It's sad isn't it?  he had a tiny bit but I clipped it off when I was clipping him, cause there wasn't enough to save lol!


Very! Bear has grown out his mane a bit, and he's a little fluffy, but not even a wisp of a beard! Talk about dairy character. :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Yesterday, the temp was 84. However, with humidity, the weather channel said it felt like 94! Ten degrees of humidity!?! Really!?! :dazed:


It's 75 here and cloudy.. Just feels damp... I'm freezing! I'm having hot tea with my lunch! LOL!

And ICK! Ugh that's horrid.. It was like that last year here..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Very! Bear has grown out his mane a bit, and he's a little fluffy, but not even a wisp of a beard! Talk about dairy character. :lol:


I love long beards and cool doos on top of their heads!

:lol:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Alright, I'd better get going. Talk to you guys later. :wave:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Talk to ya later Patrick :wave:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So, mocha really like chocolate jelly beans! I was out fixing something in their pen and had some in my pocket and she was going crazy trying to get them! LOL! So I have her one and she LOVED it! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Morning :wave: :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

How goes it Lacie? :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

I kinda feel like death. I think I need more coffee...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Eww coffee  Have some cake and ice cream, that's what I'm doing :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

:coffee2: I'll stay short then. :lol: I would if we had any, and I don't feel like making anything. I'm not hungry, just super tired.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Me too :lol: However, whether you're hungry or not, rocky road is always delicious :yum: :drool:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'll be back on later, I'm gonna go see what's going on in the outside world :wave:


----------



## Emzi00

I concur. :lol: Tis good indeed. 

I wonder if I can get my brother to stop and buy an energy drink on his way home from work. I have to be awake today, and I don't like the idea of drinking a dozen cups of coffee. :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Have fun. :wave:


----------



## Emzi00

So I put too much sugar in my coffee....


----------



## COgoatLover25

Make more coffee? :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Yess. :slapfloor: I'm bouncing.....


----------



## COgoatLover25

I'm getting coffee


----------



## Emzi00

Coffee is good, and the sugar high goes well with John Cougar songs... :lol: I recommend it.


----------



## COgoatLover25

:lol: on second thought, I'm getting a frappe :chin:


----------



## Emzi00

Gosh darn it, now I want cake and ice cream. :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Some people..


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> Some people..


:lol: its my brother! :ROFL:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Sounds like so much fun is going on while I'm soo bored here at work...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

There's not much fun going on here, just waiting around for my brother to get home and take me riding to practice for the equestrian meet this weekend.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My horse needs exercise! Come ride her!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Hello


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hi!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Whatcha doin?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Eatin chips and dip! On my lunch hour now 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

That sounds good right now I'm sitting on the couch with my dachshund, Pepper.








❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Aw so cute!!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Thank you


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## Scottyhorse

I finally got a fitting stand today! :stars: $30 from my old 4-H leader


----------



## COgoatLover25

Nice!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Thanks


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Want an alligator? :greengrin:


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

I wish


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Omg omg omg!! That's MY puppy!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: Which one? There's 6 in this litter. Here in about 3 weeks, I'm going to be up to my neck in pups, with 2 more litters around the corner. One is due in 7 days


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I like the one in pic 1 and 3!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Yes I'll take them all...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

You did this to tease me! I know it!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno

They are just WAY too cute! Look out Roo, you have some cuteness competition.

Nice stand, Sydney!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

This is daddy


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

ksalvagno said:


> They are just WAY too cute! Look out Roo, you have some cuteness competition.
> 
> Nice stand, Sydney!


Speaking of Roo.... 
Those pups are also Roos full siblings


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I want! Sooooo bad!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno

Boy does she have the life! She looks like she is smiling.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Is that Thor?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh my!! I need one!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Is that Thor?


That is Bidderdew, Thor's son. Quite the resemblance I think  And he is the fastest cow dog I've ever had! That boy has some speed! :shocked:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Can they catch squirrels?? Lol I don't have cows..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno

Nice looking male!


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Speaking of Roo....
> Those pups are also Roos full siblings


Aww, that's my adorable teddy bear. :greengrin:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Can they catch squirrels?? Lol I don't have cows..


Not sure :chin: They can climb trees pretty well though. My old red male took treeing to a whole new level. He would not only chase things to trees, but he would climb up the tree after it :lol:
They are good at catching rats, gophers, etc though.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I saw Thor on your website and fell in love! I'd love to have one of his descendants someday! I have an Australian shep, Australian cattle dog, border collie mix and he is the best freaking dog in the world!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Gotta love these :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I saw Thor on your website and fell in love! I'd love to have one of his descendants someday! I have an Australian shep, Australian cattle dog, border collie mix and he is the best freaking dog in the world!


I still have old Thor, he's almost 14. He's getting to the end of his rope though. His back legs don't work so great anymore and he's having a hard time getting around. He was retired from working earlier this year, he's not fast enough to get out of the way anymore. 
I have 2 of his daughters, and one of his sons though, so the line will go one!  I have a daughter out of Princess, and one out of Candy, Princess's sister (she the girl in the snow pic on the home page of my site). Bidderdew is out of Princess as well, him and Blue are litter mates.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I still have old Thor, he's almost 14. He's getting to the end of his rope though. His back legs don't work so great anymore and he's having a hard time getting around. He was retired from working earlier this year, he's not fast enough to get out of the way anymore.
> I have 2 of his daughters, and one of his sons though, so the line will go one!  I have a daughter out of Princess, and one out of Candy, Princess's sister (she the girl in the snow pic on the home page of my site). Bidderdew is out of Princess as well, him and Blue are litter mates.


Maybe one day I will be rich enough to have one of my very own! 

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So I just got nominated to do the ice bucket challenge.. What am I supposed to do?? They are fining people in CA for wasting water..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

My. Hair. Is. Black. :angry:

i am going to shave it off.....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Whys it black??


----------



## ariella42

I saw an article about how people were doing the challenge but minimizing water wastage. You could do it over your goat trough or some area that needs watering. Some people have done it with sand to bring attention to both ALS and the drought.


----------



## ariella42

The ALS website actually has this on it.

Please be thoughtful about water usage! If you're in an area of the country or world affected by drought, repurpose the water for later use or help spread ALS awareness by becoming an ALS advocate, joining the Walk to Defeat ALS® in your community, getting involved in our fundraisers, or sharing information about this disease via social media. Or you can make a donation instead at www.alsa.org/donate.


----------



## ariella42

Oops, double post


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Sooooooo EXCITED!!!!! 


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Whys it black??


My mom and I did my hair last night, we bought the usual red I always do... BUT IT'S BLACK! I can't go to fair like this, or let Levi see it.... :veryangry::GAAH::wallbang:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Weird! That's sad  wonder why it did that!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Anyone know the dose for Tetanus antitoxin?


----------



## margaret

Nope.


----------



## margaret

Nope. Anyone know why Lute is prescription only?


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

No idea.


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Not sure... But most, if not all hormones are I believe.
Lute is some scary stuff lol! When we went to pick up some last fall the vet tech told us a bunch of freaky stuff that happened to her when she got a tiny drop on her!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Isn't the tetanus anti-toxin like 1 cc or 2cc? 

Yeah, it looks pretty horrible... :lol: Just called the person at the salon we usually go to and she doesn't have any available times...  So she is leaving some stuff there for my mom to pick up on her way home from work, and if that doesn't help there's some stuff from Sally's that would help too.. Then after fair she should have some spots open and she can do the full redo and recolor. I'm just not sure if I will ever color my hair at home again :lol: I've been doing it for years


----------



## CritterCarnival

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Anyone know the dose for Tetanus antitoxin?


From Fiasco Farm:

*Tetanus - **Antitoxin*


*For treatment of:*
For short-term protection against tetanus and tetanus-like infections.
Used after a wound or at the time of any surgical procedure i.e. disbudding, castration, tattooing, etc.

*Goat dose & treatment:* SQ Injection
1/2 ml for newborns
1 ml for adults


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

margaret said:


> Nope. Anyone know why Lute is prescription only?


Wouldn't want a bunch of lunatics inducing abortions on themselves, would we?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

[QU OTE=CritterCarnival;1763531]From Fiasco Farm:

*Tetanus - **Antitoxin*


*For treatment of:*
For short-term protection against tetanus and tetanus-like infections.
Used after a wound or at the time of any surgical procedure i.e. disbudding, castration, tattooing, etc.

*Goat dose & treatment:* SQ Injection
1/2 ml for newborns
1 ml for adults

[/QUOTE]

Thank you


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Wouldn't want a bunch of lunatics inducing abortions on themselves, would we?


:lol:

makes sense!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Scottyhorse said:


> Isn't the tetanus anti-toxin like 1 cc or 2cc?
> 
> Yeah, it looks pretty horrible... :lol: Just called the person at the salon we usually go to and she doesn't have any available times...  So she is leaving some stuff there for my mom to pick up on her way home from work, and if that doesn't help there's some stuff from Sally's that would help too.. Then after fair she should have some spots open and she can do the full redo and recolor. I'm just not sure if I will ever color my hair at home again :lol: I've been doing it for years


Oh Sydney, it can't be that bad  Whatever color, you can rock it 

I had been doing an airforce lady's hair for years, every time we used the same exact color, a light brown. She came in for a recolor since it was time to get it done again. It turned her hair GREEN!  The ugliest green I've ever seen! Bleh, was that a mess to fix! :GAAH:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> Isn't the tetanus anti-toxin like 1 cc or 2cc?
> 
> Yeah, it looks pretty horrible... :lol: Just called the person at the salon we usually go to and she doesn't have any available times...  So she is leaving some stuff there for my mom to pick up on her way home from work, and if that doesn't help there's some stuff from Sally's that would help too.. Then after fair she should have some spots open and she can do the full redo and recolor. I'm just not sure if I will ever color my hair at home again :lol: I've been doing it for years


That is what I've been finding :shrug:

Oh man... Not fun! I'm sure black doesn't look bad in you though!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Oh Sydney, it can't be that bad  Whatever color, you can rock it
> 
> I had been doing an airforce lady's hair for years, every time we used the same exact color, a light brown. She came in for a recolor since it was time to get it done again. It turned her hair GREEN!  The ugliest green I've ever seen! Bleh, was that a mess to fix! :GAAH:


I look like a ghost, it makes me look so pale :lol: Plus, there's a weird chunk that didn't take the color. It's such an ugly black/purple. 

Oh man :crazy:


----------



## NubianFan

Ha!! I say Ha!! To all the nay sayers!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Wow.


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## margaret

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Wouldn't want a bunch of lunatics inducing abortions on themselves, would we?


Yeah, that makes sense.


----------



## NubianFan

Skyla it is ok to believe!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Believe what??


----------



## NubianFan

In the impossible.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

What happened?!?!


----------



## NubianFan

He asked me to another event. This time it is something that won't kill me. So I am going!!!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

WOOT WOOT !!! Congrats!!!


----------



## NubianFan

*snoopy dance* now I gotta figure out which outfit I look best in....hmmmmm


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hehe!!
So where are you going?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Haha she's busy trying on clothes!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Wouldn't want a bunch of lunatics inducing abortions on themselves, would we?


Anyone that is crazy enough to do that shouldn't have children anyway  population control!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

Thank the lord... Bridget has a spot open tonight!!! No more purple hair!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Anyone that is crazy enough to do that shouldn't have children anyway  population control!


I know. I say, let them do it, less unwanted children would be born into the world everyday. More foods for the mouths we already have to feed, and the government would have to hatch new ideas on how to discreetly cut the population.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Scottyhorse said:


> Thank the lord... Bridget has a spot open tonight!!! No more purple hair!!


Purple? I thought it was black :scratch:

ETA: Nevermind, went back and read it :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Haha she's busy trying on clothes!
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


:lol: sounds like it!  so happy for her! We better hear all about it!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Scottyhorse said:


> Thank the lord... Bridget has a spot open tonight!!! No more purple hair!!


I have always wanted purple hair!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh, and Bridget who? :lol: I rented a spot in my shop to a lady named Bridget, and she robbed me blind. I know associate "Bridgets" with her :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I know. I say, let them do it, less unwanted children would be born into the world everyday. More foods for the mouths we already have to feed, and the government would have to hatch new ideas on how to discreetly cut the population.


Every word here, true.

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Oh, and Bridget who? :lol: I rented a spot in my shop to a lady named Bridget, and she robbed me blind. I know associate "Bridgets" with her :lol:


:lol: I don't remember her last name, but, she wouldn't do that. She's awesome 

Yeah, it's black with purple, I can't really pull it off :roll:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Just weird that red hair dye turned it this color :chin:


----------



## margaret

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I know. I say, let them do it, less unwanted children would be born into the world everyday. More foods for the mouths we already have to feed, and the government would have to hatch new ideas on how to discreetly cut the population.


You think abortion is a good idea?!?!?!?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Not at all but stupid people shouldn't mess with stuff that can hurt them.. And if they do there are consequences... Just saying lute should not be Rx just because some ppl are stupid...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ariella42

Haha, good luck with the hair! When I was in high school, I dyed my hair dark red. One day, I decided to go black. Unfortunately, my very blonde roots had grown out, so I ended up with purple/black hair with gray roots. Then, because I knew my mother would kill me if she found out (she was very anti-dye), I had the brilliant idea to use a home bleach kit. I ended up with pink and orange hair with practically white roots :ROFL:


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

ariella42 said:


> Haha, good luck with the hair! When I was in high school, I dyed my hair dark red. One day, I decided to go black. Unfortunately, my very blonde roots had grown out, so I ended up with purple/black hair with gray roots. Then, because I knew my mother would kill me if she found out (she was very anti-dye), I had the brilliant idea to use a home bleach kit. I ended up with pink and orange hair with practically white roots :ROFL:


Wow that sounds bad (but HILARIOUS) :ROFL: 

❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Haha sounds eventful! Orange and pink are favorite colors of mine! But not in my hair.. Well mayb a little pink but I wouldn't go orange..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

Dang Ariella, that's really bad :lol:

The more I look at my hair, I kinda like it. It looks kinda cool.... But... I don't think I want to keep it in :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

All this color talk makes me want to get purple highlights!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Yeah I dyed the tips of my BLOND hair red and then I tried to dye it back blond and it turned pink... It took me dying it 4 times and bleaching it twice to get the color out


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

margaret said:


> You think abortion is a good idea?!?!?!?


In some cases, yes I do think it's a good idea. But not like, "Oh, I'm pregnant again, lets go get another abortion!" kind of thing. 
But I'm not here to argue over who's right and who's wrong. It's only my view and opinion, I'm not trying to persuade or dissuade anyone one way or the other.
What I'm saying is, if you're desperate enough to give yourself a dose of lute, to find a way out, because you don't want children, you shouldn't be having children. Go ahead and do it. If you don't have the $500+ for an abortion, but you have five bucks for a shot you can rub on your skin, and it's the difference of a child being hated it's whole life, and "ruining" the woman's life, or everything continuing as normal, and there was no child born to be hated, what's better? 
There's nothing worse than people having children they hate, leaving them with god knows who to let whatever happen to them. Dumpster babies, orphans that never get adopted, children who get beaten, bad home lives, etc. 
Just because some people out there will do it, shouldn't make it so hard to obtain. People make drugs out of house cleaner, should that be restricted use only too? 
Not everyone in the world knows what lute is or even does, so it's not like if they ever withdraw the Rx label, everyone is going to be buying for self use.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

I agree.^



❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## Scottyhorse

I agree with you Lacie. What if a 10-12 year old girl is raped? It's not fair for that poot girl to give birth to a baby.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Exactly.


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I went to school with a girl who had a baby at 13, because of that exact reason. Babies having babies, shouldn't ever happen!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Wow that's sad. I don't understand why people would do that.


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## ThreeHavens

I can really understand the different standings on this, but in my opinion, a baby is a baby. And because it is its own life, all measures should be taken if at all possible, to protect the mother AND the baby. They are both equally precious lives.  For me I just don't believe we have that right ... the heart starts beating so early on, brainwaves can be detected ... and abortion in so many cases is a tragedy for both mother and baby. I've seen women struggling with tremendous loss and regret after abortion. It hurts them more than many can realize. Sometimes right away ... sometimes years later. 

:hug: Love you all, don't mean to start a debate. That's just my 2 cents in there.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ThreeHavens said:


> I can really understand the different standings on this, but in my opinion, a baby is a baby. And because it is its own life, all measures should be taken if at all possible, to protect the mother AND the baby. They are both equally precious lives.  For me I just don't believe we have that right ... the heart starts beating so early on, brainwaves can be detected ... and abortion in so many cases is a tragedy for both mother and baby. I've seen women struggling with tremendous loss and regret after abortion. It hurts them more than many can realize. Sometimes right away ... sometimes years later.
> 
> :hug: Love you all, don't mean to start a debate. That's just my 2 cents in there.


Amen!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Gosh that's so funny this came up because I'm coming up to the age where women usually start thinking about starting a family... Idk what I would ever do if I got preg... I know I could not bring myself to abort.. Especially since if i were preg it would be with the man that I love so I could never kill his child... But I am so not ready to have a baby and I don't think I ever will be.. Not only that but I just think I would be sick watching myself go through a pregnancy.. I have always been scared of pregnant women.....


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ndwarf

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I went to school with a girl who had a baby at 13, because of that exact reason. Babies having babies, shouldn't ever happen!


Wow, that is just sad.....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Gosh that's so funny this came up because I'm coming up to the age where women usually start thinking about starting a family... Idk what I would ever do if I got preg... I know I could not bring myself to abort.. Especially since if i were preg it would be with the man that I love so I could never kill his child... But I am so not ready to have a baby and I don't think I ever will be.. Not only that but I just think I would be sick watching myself go through a pregnancy.. I have always been scared of pregnant women.....


Yeah, I thought that too... :slapfloor: :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol how many kids do you have Lacie?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

5


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh wow! How do you do it???? Sorry to hear about the twin..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Hi
❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Oh wow! How do you do it???? Sorry to hear about the twin..


Well the youngest is 11, almost 12, the rest are pretty self sufficient now, with family's of their own, or they're in college. 
The oldest son though, I worry about him... I don't think he's going to make it very far in life. He's jobless, still... he blew all his grant money, then they cut him off, so now he's trying to get back on, etc. But he shouldn't have been spending it all on soda, pizza and $200 toothbrushes


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh sheesh! How old is he?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

19, young and dumb :lol: He's studying computer science and engineering, and now that they cut him off, he's talking about switching majors :GAAH: :hair:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well if it makes you feel any better, I was pretty dumb until I was about 18-19 then I opened my eyes and shaped up!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Geeze, I was married by then :scratch:

Okay putting up a trip report in Goat Frenzy.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol I'm still not married!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I had my first child less than 2 weeks after I turned 19.

He's never even dated either, the only people he hangs out with are all guys who are already married with kids, it is quite strange :scratch:


----------



## goathiker

I had my first 3 months after I turned 19.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I guess I'm behind lol :think:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, it's ok, my oldest swore she would never have kids, etc. She had twins at 26 :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh no! 1 more month!! Ahhh!:shock:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

There are way too many 4 legged critters in my house to add a 2 legged critter that walks on 4 limbs.. Lol:hammer:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol:
Well, I guess it would be weird if they never had any kids, they've been together for 14, almost 15 years now.
But I guess it's no weirder than the fact that he still won't divorce his wife, even though he hasn't seen her since him and my daughter got together. She has sent him the papers to sign at least 10 times because she wants to marry someone else, and my daughter wants to marry him... but it still hasn't happened. 
So technically, my daughter had kids with her boyfriend of 14 years, who lives with her, who happens to be married to someone else, who's wife is with another man... :chin: :slapfloor: :ROFL: Oh that's too convoluted and weird when you break it down :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :lol:
> Well, I guess it would be weird if they never had any kids, they've been together for 14, almost 15 years now.
> But I guess it's no weirder than the fact that he still won't divorce his wife, even though he hasn't seen her since him and my daughter got together. She has sent him the papers to sign at least 10 times because she wants to marry someone else, and my daughter wants to marry him... but it still hasn't happened.
> So technically, my daughter had kids with her boyfriend of 14 years, who lives with her, who happens to be married to someone else, who's wife is with another man... :chin: :slapfloor: :ROFL: Oh that's too convoluted and weird when you break it down :lol:


I'd beat the crap out of that man if he was my bf... Sorry but that's just me

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

When my daughter got pregnant her man went screaming for the hills never to be heard from again. Good riddance I say, he wasn't worth it.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya he definitely wasn't worth it.. But there are a few choice things I would do to that man too... I had a very long terrible relationship when I was younger and do not tolerate much bs from men anymore... Luckily I found a man that actually doesn't try to give me any bs 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I'd beat the crap out of that man if he was my bf... Sorry but that's just me


Oh they fought a lot before they had kids, trust me. The still fight from time to time, because she has issues with him if he's been drinking or hanging out with certain people.



goathiker said:


> When my daughter got pregnant her man went screaming for the hills never to be heard from again. Good riddance I say, he wasn't worth it.


That's sad, and that always makes me upset when that happens to women. But good riddance is right! If they aren't man enough to stick around, they aren't man enough to be a father. 
Any guy can be a dad, but it should be a title to earn.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: I can tell you still have puppies on the brain, Dee. This should help you :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yay puppies!! I would much rather get another puppy then have a baby! Idk if I'm weird or what.. I just can't see myself with a child..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I like the ones with both black patches over the eyes 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Nope, perfectly normal. Babies are overrated, everyone has one, puppies are much more fun! :slapfloor:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hahaha! I feel like everyone will will wonder why I don't have kids if I go another 10 years without.. Except my fam cuz I have always told them I'm never having kids..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I though it was completely out of fashion to have kids now days anyway.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Where is Emma? I just went back and realized there is something about the name "cuddly" she needs to tell me lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> I though it was completely out of fashion to have kids now days anyway.


I hope you are right.. Because I really can't see myself with any... This conversation has got k da deep.. I need a jack and coke.. In a few min you can ask me anything and get the completely uncensored truthful answer.. Lol!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno

Don't have children because you think you should or others expect you to. Have children because you want them. We didn't have children and we chose not to.

Those puppies are just too cute!


----------



## margaret

ThreeHavens said:


> I can really understand the different standings on this, but in my opinion, a baby is a baby. And because it is its own life, all measures should be taken if at all possible, to protect the mother AND the baby. They are both equally precious lives.  For me I just don't believe we have that right ... the heart starts beating so early on, brainwaves can be detected ... and abortion in so many cases is a tragedy for both mother and baby. I've seen women struggling with tremendous loss and regret after abortion. It hurts them more than many can realize. Sometimes right away ... sometimes years later.
> 
> :hug: Love you all, don't mean to start a debate. That's just my 2 cents in there.


Amen :hug:


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well the youngest is 11, almost 12, the rest are pretty self sufficient now, with family's of their own, or they're in college.
> The oldest son though, I worry about him... I don't think he's going to make it very far in life. He's jobless, still... he blew all his grant money, then they cut him off, so now he's trying to get back on, etc. But he shouldn't have been spending it all on soda, pizza and $200 toothbrushes


WAIT $200 toothbrushes

❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## margaret

Can I drink milk from a doe treated with ivermectin after 8 days?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Hola


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Hi


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey Sarah 

Getting ready for work


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

What are y'all doin??


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm getting ready for work..


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

:lol: sorry


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm off today, just got done cuddling with my goats! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Maybe my puppy can make y'all HAPPY!!

❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## goatlady1314

Aww


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

He's cute! How many dogs do u have??


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

I think Jazz will do a better job at that! :lol:


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Haha! Lol!! Oh and I have 8 dogs... Do y'all want pics?!?! :Love:


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## COgoatLover25

Just found this...:lol: :ROFL:


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Omg! Lol!!


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## COgoatLover25

:lol:


----------



## margaret

COgoatLover25 said:


> Just found this...:lol: :ROFL:


:ROFL::grin::laugh::slapfloor:


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

COgoatLover25 said:


> :lol:


Hahahahaha!!!! Lol!! I took me a minute to get it..... Just me and my BLOND SELF!!!!

❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

LET IT GO!!!


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## goatygirl

Oh Invisapage take me to the next page! lol


----------



## ndwarf

Hi, what is up people (other than the sky, roof, lights, ect.)


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Heyy


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## goatlady1314

Haha


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Heeeeeeeyyyyy!!!!! 


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hiya :lol:


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

What's been happening????


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## COgoatLover25

Not much :lol: you?


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

On a trip to mexia,TEXAS SOMEONE SEARCH THAT UP PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

We are buying 100 acres there!!! I will post pics


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## Mcclan3

Daaaaang. I've been trying to find 11-20 acres here in Gulf Coast Texas but everybody wants a fortune for their land :/


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Hey guys and gals I posted a thread with pics of my land
"my new 117 acres"


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/showthread.php?t=170936

❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

There is the link to my new thread 


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## NubianFan

I saw it beautiful and I am jealous.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Yeah, beautiful land Chelbi


----------



## Trickyroo

goatygirl said:


> Oh Invisapage take me to the next page! lol


I get the same thing all the time , its just weird , lol.. 
But at least you know your not missing out on anything


----------



## margaret

*HELLO*
arty::flag::clap::window::sun::razz::grin: :balloons: :cake::wahoo::stars::::rose::goattruck: :leap: :hi5::cart::fireworks::type::rainbow::book:


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

How did you do that?!? :rainbow: :amazement: 


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

HEYO!!


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## margaret

Special super powers


----------



## fishin816

Hi guys, still alive, just have been really busy! We are at a show, and Peaches was 1st, and GRAND CHAMPION JR DOE, Tello was 1st in a class of 16, and was RESERVE GRAND CHAMPION to Peaches! Nutter Butter was 2nd in a class of 6. Miss Priss took 3rd Place. Revelation took 1st Place Dylan took 2nd, and Blaze took 1st. Blaze was GRAND CHAMPION SENIOR BUCK, and Dylan was RESERVE GRAND CH SENIOR BUCK to Blaze. Dylan took 1st again, and another RSV CH SENIOR BUCK. And the biggest win of the show, my cousin (6 yr old cousin), showed the TWO MONTH OLD WETHER, and took GRAND CHAMPION!!!!! I am pretty excited about how we did at the show!!!! Now it might be another 1000 years before I am back on… but just a little update!!! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

That's awesome! Congrats Cade  :leap::fireworks:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nice to hear from you Cade!! And CONGRATS on all your wins!! Sounds like your doing great!


----------



## ksalvagno

Wow! That is fantastic! Congrats Cade!


----------



## CritterCarnival

Woo Hoo!! You go Cade!! :stars::stars:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Fair season is finally over :dazed:

Walla Walla results:
2nd place 4-H Senior Goat Showman
Reserve Champion Senior Nigerian doe (Carolina)
Reserve Champion Junior Nigerian doe (Baby) Very happy since it was 6 goats and all were from extremely well bred lines and GCH was a yearling 
Reserve Champion Purebred Boer doe (Ellie) Judge had her placed first ahead of a Capriole/MADI doe but changed his mind at the last second. His reason was because the other does' hair looked nicer.... :chin: 
3rd place pack goat with Annie (she was the only Boer in the class)
3rd place dry mini goat (Cleo)

Dayton:
Grand champion Open Class Showman
Grand champion Nigerian doe (Carolina)
Reserve Champion Nigerian doe (Baby)
1st place Boer doe then 3rd Overall (judges reason was because her back legs are posty??? which they are not) 
Grand champion pair of pullets in open class youth

Goats at dayton were judged by *TERRY BROWN!!!! :-o:leap::wahoo::stars::dazed: *She talked with my parents afterwards and said she was super impressed with me and said I am a really great showman!! Made my year to be complimented like that by someone like her!!!!! aaahhh!!


----------



## Emzi00

Congrats Syd!!! Good job!!!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Thanks Emma  Things are also going pretty well with Levi too 

Sad thing is, I am not going to be able to get this Camanna kids I don't think  If I can't, I might just get out of Nigerians completely or for the most part... I just can't have the quality of the herd I want or need with the Nigerians around here, which is why I wanted to get this Camanna kids.


----------



## Emzi00

You should get into Alpines.....


----------



## Scottyhorse

There's actually a really nice Alpine herd here in Dayton. French and American. Been thinking about giving her a call.


----------



## Scottyhorse

She's been breeding for a super long time, too - her tattoo is ABC :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Lol, she have a website?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

What's her name?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sounds like you done good Sydney!! :as congrats! 
Bummer you can't get the kids you were hoping for  :hug:

I have one more show Oct. 11th... And my girls are drying them selves off! I'm gonna have to fight to keep them in milk and production up enough to compete! :hair:


----------



## Emzi00

Yeah, does Lacie know her?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Her name is Ardell, forgot her last name, I think Ainsworth? You'd probably know her Lacie. She used to compete, but she doesn't show anymore. 

Thanks Skyla  Sad I can't get the kids but maybe it's a sign? Carolina did that too... Luckily she's 11 so the judges gave her a break :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah I know what you mean 

Lol! Won't work for mine! They are three and a yearling! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

OH! Her doe Song Bird was the dam to Wa-Shaw-Me Snow Bird! And the grandam to Missdees Sky Rocket, a Sky Pilot son  Snow Bird was also Falcons granddam 
Belle Chevre


----------



## Emzi00

Snow Bird was the best.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Actually thinking on it, I think Snow Bird was also Sky Pilots grand dam too. So all roads lead back to Song Bird :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

So, guessing you like her goats and it has been OK'd by Lacie to buy a doe or two from her? :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'll need pictures for approval first, because herds can drastically change, but, yes


----------



## Scottyhorse

:lol: Alright. When I was at her place a few weeks ago when she showed me how to tattoo kids, her whole herd looked extremely nice and they were all in excellent condition. She's got a really nice set up too


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well I'm curious to see what her herd looks like now.... sooo..... pictures :shades:


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'll see what I can do :shades:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:hi5:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

In other news, some person wanted to know if I would hold a puppy for her until christmas, because that's the only time she wants to pick it up. She wants it to be her kids christmas present :eyeroll: How about no? I'm not keeping the puppy here until it's 6 months old, you want a puppy you get it when it's ready, I'm not holding it for 3+ months! By 6 months it's half grown, it's no longer a puppy....


----------



## Scottyhorse

:lol: Some people.


----------



## Trickyroo

Hi all  Lacie , she wants you to house train it and of course put some basic training and maybe some beginner schutzhund , you know , rag work and all that , lol. Yeah , we get that sometimes , and the answer is always no unless they are willing to pay , and pay , and pay…….
Heck , if you have the time , you can make a pretty bundle


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, I don't know if that would even be worth it though! So much work to put into one that isn't even going to be mine :lol:


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Hello! Gtg I'm at work now BYE!


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## COgoatLover25

Good Morning to all who sees this :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Morning! I got buck pee on my hand already today! I can tell its gonna be a great day!  lol


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Morning! I got buck pee on my hand already today! I can tell its gonna be a great day!  lol
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Money would be a better sign :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Haha! Well I don't have that! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

When you have goats, who does? :ROFL:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol ya pretty much, I might as well be feeding them hundred dollar bills!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

lol, I don't think that'd work :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

I've been sick for like 2 weeks now....


----------



## COgoatLover25

Scottyhorse said:


> I've been sick for like 2 weeks now....


Aaaaawww :hug:
I just had my wisdom teeth pulled yesterday and I've been miserable so far lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I hope you both feel better soon! Lindsey, what did they give you for the pain?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I hope you both feel better soon! Lindsey, what did they give you for the pain?
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I forget the name but some sort of pain med :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol tell them you need a better one!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

oh, wisdom teeth extraction is terrible. hope you feel better soon, and that you enjoy mushy food. lol


----------



## COgoatLover25

nchen7 said:


> oh, wisdom teeth extraction is terrible. hope you feel better soon, and that you enjoy mushy food. lol


The only thing I can get down is pain pills, water and yogurt :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I feel your pain  lol! I didn't eat for like a week! It was so sad  (I love food) and then, when I could eat(sorta.. Lol! It felt like my stitches were gonna fall out lol!) I couldn't eat much cause I hadn't eat near anything for a week! 

Sadly, the perkiest made me throw up.. And all I had was the high does of Ibprophen (that helped a lot... Lol!) 

Hope you feel better soon! And you don't look like a chipmunk like I did! :lol:


----------



## Trickyroo

I hope you both feel better soon :hug: been there with the wisdom teeth , that aint no fun :eye roll: 
Chipmunks are adorable Skyla ::


----------



## Scottyhorse

I hope your mouth feels better soon. :hug: I've just been sent through the ringer with this cold! Worst part is, my contact with Levi has to be limited because I don't want to get him sick (and he doesn't want to get sick either) :lol:


----------



## Trickyroo

What happened Sydney , flu ?


----------



## Scottyhorse

:shrug: Not exactly sure, Laura. Started feeling yucky before Walla Walla fair, then it just got worse after that.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Trickyroo said:


> I hope you both feel better soon :hug: been there with the wisdom teeth , that aint no fun :eye roll:
> 
> Chipmunks are adorable Skyla ::


They are  lol! But I don't think I made a very cute one  :ROFL:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I miss you guys


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey Sarah :hug: miss you too!


----------



## Trickyroo

Scottyhorse said:


> :shrug: Not exactly sure, Laura. Started feeling yucky before Walla Walla fair, then it just got worse after that.


Aww , thats not good  Fever or anything that makes you think its a virus ?
Hope you feel better :hug: Vitamin C ,and lots of it...


----------



## COgoatLover25

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I feel your pain  lol! I didn't eat for like a week! It was so sad  (I love food) and then, when I could eat(sorta.. Lol! It felt like my stitches were gonna fall out lol!) I couldn't eat much cause I hadn't eat near anything for a week!
> 
> Sadly, the perkiest made me throw up.. And all I had was the high does of Ibprophen (that helped a lot... Lol!)
> 
> Hope you feel better soon! And you don't look like a chipmunk like I did! :lol:


Aaawwww, I think I saw a pic of you when you looked like a chipmunk...I thought you were cute lol


----------



## COgoatLover25

Trickyroo said:


> I hope you both feel better soon :hug: been there with the wisdom teeth , that aint no fun :eye roll:
> Chipmunks are adorable Skyla ::


Thanks Laura :hug:



Scottyhorse said:


> I hope your mouth feels better soon. :hug: I've just been sent through the ringer with this cold! Worst part is, my contact with Levi has to be limited because I don't want to get him sick (and he doesn't want to get sick either) :lol:


Thanks Sydney :hug: hope you get over your cold quick


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

COgoatLover25 said:


> Aaawwww, I think I saw a pic of you when you looked like a chipmunk...I thought you were cute lol


Haha!! I don't think I dared to post such a pic 

And yes, lots of vite C Sydney.  feel better soon! :hug:


----------



## goathiker

Um, yes you did actually. :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I did?!? Where??? I must have still been out of it then! Cause that was stupid! :lol: and I don't remember!


----------



## Trickyroo

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I did?!? Where??? I must have still been out of it then! Cause that was stupid! :lol: and I don't remember!


:ROFL: Hey , thats baby Gracie !


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It is  
She's getting so big! I weighed her last night and she is 48lbs!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

She is teaching the babies how to eat me right now... Lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That time of year where I can drink hot tea again!!


----------



## Trickyroo

Awww, those babies got big so fast ! Or is time going by faster then usual :scratch: That looks like a nice little snack  Love that mug , where'd ya get it


----------



## Trickyroo

Olive loves to nibble on me too , lol. She does great clothes alterations :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

They sure do grow fast!! 

Some randomness person mailed it to me  :hug: it's my favorite mug


----------



## Trickyroo

I need to squish Gracie's nose , lol


----------



## Trickyroo

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> It is
> She's getting so big! I weighed her last night and she is 48lbs!


Holy poop ! 48 lbs !!!! Sheesh , she was so tiny when i put her in the dog crate , lol. i was afraid of her getting squished on the trip , lol. 
Time sure does fly !


----------



## Trickyroo

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> They sure do grow fast!!
> 
> Some randomness person mailed it to me  :hug: it's my favorite mug


:hug: Hey , seeing the babies makes me think of Dee , how is she doing ?  Tell her i said Hi


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I squish her nose all the time!  it's just so squishable : laugh:

I know!! It's crazy!! 

She's doing good  I'll see her next Saturday so I'll let her know you said hi


----------



## Trickyroo

What was baby Hal when you finally got her , 148 # , :slapfloor:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:lol: 
I don't remember!


----------



## Frosty

dropping by to say hi and see how everyone is doing. Been busy getting things done before winter. Put a 100 bales of hay in the barn and moving stalls around to make room for the two little ones. Take care and god bless.


----------



## Trickyroo

Frosty said:


> dropping by to say hi and see how everyone is doing. Been busy getting things done before winter. Put a 100 bales of hay in the barn and moving stalls around to make room for the two little ones. Take care and god bless.


Hey , missed you around here


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey Barbra  can't wait to see your new little ones!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Trickyroo said:


> :hug: Hey , seeing the babies makes me think of Dee , how is she doing ?  Tell her i said Hi


Haha, thought u were talkin about me for a sec! I was like why do babies make you think of me? Lol!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Haha, thought u were talkin about me for a sec! I was like why do babies make you think of me? Lol!
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Oh , thats too funny :ROFL: but since you stopped by , how are you  
Skyla's friend and mine is named Dee and she is taking Pebble's two doelings who are pictured in the previous posts  lol.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh that is funny, I never met anyone else that goes by Dee except my late great aunt. I'm doing great! My buckling is all better now and I'm thinking about getting another doe! How have you been??


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo

Im doing ok thank you  Glad your buckling is better ! 
Yay , sounds like you may have some goat shopping in your near further


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hah! Too funny! 
Yes, my best friends mom goes by Dee


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Laura, if you ever visited us on the pull up a chair thread you would know what she looks like!  but I'll give you a break and show you any way, cuz I like ya lol!








Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo

I can't keep up with you guys on these threads , lolol ! If i miss a day or two , there are like two million pages to catch up on , lol.
Oh my she is gorgeous  Wow :applaud: Reminds me of my Pebbles


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I just emailed the person, hopefully she is still available!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo

Fingers and toes crossed she is !


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

At work... 


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

6:32 TEXAS what about y'all


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

7:54 and I'm still in bed! :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

6:37 AM Colorado...and I'm out of bed :lol:


----------



## margaret

9:18 am nc.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

COgoatLover25 said:


> 6:37 AM Colorado...and I'm out of bed :lol:


I'm not a morning person!


----------



## COgoatLover25

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I'm not a morning person!


Me neither!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

The only way I'm up early(and willingly) is for a goat show! :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> The only way I'm up early(and willingly) is for a goat show! :lol:


Same here!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:lol:


----------



## margaret

i had to get up at 5:30 to do school, but I fell asleep while i was doing it:lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:lol: that would be me!


----------



## Goats Rock

Since I am not working anymore, (we parted ways, after 20 yrs. July 25th.) My schedule is pretty strange. I milk at midnight and noon and go to
bed around 3 am. Up around 10 am. I love it! I haven't felt this good in years! I know I have to find some kind of job, but, for now, I am
loving my new schedule! Early morning- forget it! :laugh:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I do the same! :lol:


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Awesome I'm still at work


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## Scottyhorse

I am sooooo tired :dazed:


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Me too


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Hey y'all... I'm really trying to get on here more often... I'm insanely busy, every weekday I get home at 8:30 or later and Still have homework to do, dinner to eat, and a shower to take... And the weekends I can't motivate myself to come on because I feel like I may never catch up... Just fill in y'all in. Hope everything is going well for you guys, I miss ya!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

I feel ya! I don't get home till 10 and I have homework, shower, and I HAVE TO MAKE DINNER!! I'm at my last year of high school and I have 3 jobs!!! STRESSSSSSFULL


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Hey y'all... I'm really trying to get on here more often... I'm insanely busy, every weekday I get home at 8:30 or later and Still have homework to do, dinner to eat, and a shower to take... And the weekends I can't motivate myself to come on because I feel like I may never catch up... Just fill in y'all in. Hope everything is going well for you guys, I miss ya!


Hey Sarah  :hug: we miss you! But I guess school comes first  lol!


----------



## fishin816

Hi guys, buy guys! Just stopping in to let you know I havent fallen off the face of the earth! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey Cade :wave:


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Heyy


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Hey everyone!! I haven't been on goatspot in a while:/ but I am tryin to get on more often summer was a blast!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Howdy :wave:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Got the stomach flu last night, continued into this morning, where I got squashed by a wheelbarrow and hay bale! :lol: Then two doctors appointments and school and chores. Bit my tongue too. Much fun :lol:


----------



## nchen7

oh dear Sydney. that doesn't sound like fun. hope your stomach flu goes away soon. hate getting the stomach flu....


----------



## Scottyhorse

Thanks Ni :hug: I was pretty grumpy this morning.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Stomach flu does not sound fun  :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hope you feel better soon Sydney! :hug:


----------



## Scottyhorse

My stomach is feeling better now, thankfully. I was miserable!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's good!
Oh I'm sure!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Heyyyy


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## NubianFan

Glad you feel better now Sydney


----------



## nchen7

glad you're better Sydney. stomach flu is terrible! drink some electrolytes to fight dehydration


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Sydney:/ I'm so sorry:/ that doesn't sound to well. But earlier this summer I went on a youth trip and I was ice skating and my friend made me fall on her leg and ever since then I've had lower back problems I think I might have cracked my lower back or something:/


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, I finally stopped jumping around with the breeding plans. Three girls are going to Emperor on the 2nd of November, Clarice is staying here, she'll be bred back to Nehru at the end of this month.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh, and my son dropped out of his computer science college to become a philosopher...... :doh:


----------



## ChickensandGoats

Hey every one


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hi :wave:


----------



## ChickensandGoats

Does anyone have experience with cart goats


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Oh, and my son dropped out of his computer science college to become a philosopher...... :doh:


Can I smack him?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I don't, sorry. There might be someone who has an idea if you start your own thread on it. Maybe in the goat frenzy, or packing section of this forum?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Can I smack him?


By all means, go right ahead :lol:

You should actually, because right before he dropped out, he didn't turn in any work for his math professor, so he flunked it... so that went on his record :hair:


----------



## Emzi00

If he had braces I'd be welding them together. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: He was gifted with the only perfectly straight teeth in the family, but no matter, they'll rot out soon enough, with the way he drinks soda and never brushes them....


----------



## Emzi00

I don't understand how people can drink pop like that, I'd be so sick.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I would be too, guess they just power through it? :shrug:

Well, those people are finally coming to pick up the last puppy, they'll be here in like an hour, so I guess I better wash him so he smells pretty


----------



## Frosty

I get to go pick up my little girl Saturday. I am so excited. I also bought her brother as a whether to keep her company cause didn't think I could put her in with the big girls. I can hardly wait.


----------



## Emzi00

So he smells _handsome._


----------



## Emzi00

I'm picking up a doe Saturday too, the wait is killing me.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So exciting you two! Can't wait to see pictures!!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Hey guys this is the goat I might be getting








Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Cute!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

She is registered and only $150, they said it's because she eats their Great Pyrenees dogs food but I'm goin to see her in person to make sure she looks healthy but $-50 is a very good price


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## AliceTheGoatLady

Malory, she's pretty. Is she tested for CAE and CL?


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I am not sure but none of my herd has been tested yet:/ how much does it cost to be tested??


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## COgoatLover25

You can either call your vet and see if they will draw blood and send it in for you and how much they charge or you can draw blood yourself and send it into this place http://waddl.vetmed.wsu.edu/


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Ok thanks Lindsey


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## COgoatLover25

This picture is for Skyla


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh snazzy!! I like it!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

It looks a lot better in person :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm sure 

I'm gonna buy me this one after my birthday in January  hopefully anyway lol!!

I'm contemplating that one or one with hearts on it.. Idk! I like them both! Lol!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Cool  Looks nice


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I think so


----------



## COgoatLover25

I gotta find me a black belt with sparkle stuff on it :lol: All I have is a plain....belt :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hehe! I like the black  it's classy


----------



## COgoatLover25

I found a "different" belt yesterday...I can't decide whether to love it or hate it :lol:

http://www.sheplers.com/Nocona-Sout...CategoryId=2&categoryId=120&subCategoryId=121


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh my! :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

It's sort of a neat belt in a way but I don't have anything to wear it with :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It's ok.. Not my style! LOL


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hater  :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That be me!  :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Can't say I don't agree :shades: :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:ROFL: :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

So stylish... :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm starting to like that belt now! :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

COgoatLover25 said:


> So stylish... :lol:


What the???!!!???? Where on earth do you shop????


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

You mean you don't like them Leslie?!?  but I just ordered them for you for Christmas!  *sob*


----------



## COgoatLover25

No, i think Leslie would like these better :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I have no words... :/


----------



## COgoatLover25

These are so dumb :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm with Leslie on this now! Where the heck do you shop?!? LOL!


----------



## COgoatLover25

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I'm with Leslie on this now! Where the heck do you shop?!? LOL!


I so do not shop there :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Oh, and I found these for you Skyla :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha!! No way!!


----------



## NubianFan

Ummmmmmmm


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

The high heel flippers are for the ladies with duck faces, the lady gaga heels are for cow tipping, the red ones are to clean the goat pen in, and you would have to be the most inactive person on the planet to not break the trees and stuff off the last ones....


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Oh my gosh!! me and you shop at the same place, funkystyles.com:') the belt looks Mexican 


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Haha the new style is gonna be the buck lip instead of the duck lips!!:'D 


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## NubianFan

I don't even want to see a lady with a duck face,.....


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

It's awful:l


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

I feel like I use this emoticon too often.....  


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I over use 


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## Scottyhorse

Guess who's going to homecoming with Levi


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm guessing you  lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:GAAH: You're too young to date too, I JUST went over this with Emma :lol:

Congrats!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

My life is a FREAKING MESS


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

A better word for mess...... NIGHTMARE!!!!!!!!!!


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Ik life is too crazy:/


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Scottyhorse said:


> Guess who's going to homecoming with Levi


I'm glad you have a relationship Sydney, just I wouldn't ever get to serious with a guy until I'm older because no guy at this age is looking for a lasting relationship

Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## Emzi00

That's awesome Syd! :hug: Yeah, don't mind Lacie, she's a hypocrite.


----------



## Emzi00

AintGotNoCreekRanch said:


> My life is a FREAKING MESS
> 
> ❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


I can totally relate. :hug:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok lend me your thoughts! This is said doe I would be thinking about leasing. First pic is as jr next pix are of this year.






















Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

She's nice


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Do it Dee!  then send me a kid! Lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So if I lease her my plans would totally Chang! I would breed her to Kastdemur's monte Carlo and hopefully retain a doe kid from her and breed my doe to my buck 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ah.. Then I would really need a doe kid too  lol!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

This is for anyone that is curious.
http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=N001591138

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

That registry stuff is too confusing for me!!:O


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

She's cool


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Very nice


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Guys my dad just said yes to getting that one doe!! I just wanna go see her in person and make sure she looks healthy and all


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

K I'm gonna go to sleep :3


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's exciting 

I should head to bed too..


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Night


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Ok lend me your thoughts! This is said doe I would be thinking about leasing. First pic is as jr next pix are of this year.
> View attachment 79105
> 
> View attachment 79106
> 
> View attachment 79107
> 
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


She's nice, do it and send me Skyla's doe kid :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

COgoatLover25 said:


> She's nice, do it and send me Skyla's doe kid :lol:


Lol I will feel lucky and privileged if I get just one doe!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I just always pray mine are healthy I do t care the color or gender just healthy I may seem to paranoid but with all that has happened at my farm i just pray for healthiness and if they are pretty marked and girls then I feel real lucky


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

But I neeeed a doe from this breeding lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Haha well then just keep wishing!!


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

COgoatLover25 said:


> She's nice, do it and send me Skyla's doe kid :lol:


Hey!!!  :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Hey!!!  :lol:


It'd be a shorter trip, just thinking of less stress as possible for the doeling  :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

COgoatLover25 said:


> It'd be a shorter trip, just thinking of less stress as possible for the doeling  :lol:


Sure you are!  lol!


----------



## thegoatgirl

Everybody moved over here....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Invisapage!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Haha yeh she didn't get the memo 


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :GAAH: You're too young to date too, I JUST went over this with Emma :lol:
> 
> Congrats!


Even though everyone considers us a couple, we're aren't actually dating... yet :razz:


----------



## Scottyhorse

4seasonsfarm said:


> I'm glad you have a relationship Sydney, just I wouldn't ever get to serious with a guy until I'm older because no guy at this age is looking for a lasting relationship
> 
> Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


He's actually older than me, by like 2.5 years. He's a senior. His birthday is on the 30th  He's a good guy, my parents like him too, he's got his head on straight.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> That's awesome Syd! :hug: Yeah, don't mind Lacie, she's a hypocrite.


Thanks Emma :greengrin: :hug: Are you going to homecoming?


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> Even though everyone considers us a couple, we're aren't actually dating... yet :razz:


That's the spirit!! :slapfloor: Yet. :lol: As long as he's not like ten years older, that's nasty.


----------



## Emzi00

I am. I asked Michael if we could just go to dinner and see a movie instead, nope, he wants to go to the dance. A lot more than I do. :lol: I'd rather just chill and be lazy with him.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> That's the spirit!! :slapfloor: Yet. :lol: As long as he's not like ten years older, that's nasty.


:slapfloor:I would never be interested in a guy 10 years older  To me, a _little_ older isn't bad, cause then we're on the same maturity level. Hopefully


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> I am. I asked Michael if we could just go to dinner and see a movie instead, nope, he wants to go to the dance. A lot more than I do. :lol: I'd rather just chill and be lazy with him.


:lol: It'll be fun though 

You wanna know how Levi asked me? :ROFL:

After a 4-H meeting he and a few younger kids and I went to the grandstands at the arena at the fairgrounds, and were playing with a football. My mom called me to leave, and he went down to where his parents were. I was gunna say goodbye but I couldn't cause I HAD to get in the car. So he texted me "Where did you go?" I told him I had to leave and couldn't say goodbye so he said...

"Oh poop so do you wanna go to homecoming with me?" :laugh: Typical Levi. :razz:


----------



## Emzi00

Hopefully. :lol:

Nothing big and elaborate? :lol: 

Michael was boring too.  I told him that he's lame, but I kinda love him, so yeah. :lol: He seemed pleased and kinda embarrassembarrassed at the same time.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Scottyhorse said:


> He's actually older than me, by like 2.5 years. He's a senior. His birthday is on the 30th  He's a good guy, my parents like him too, he's got his head on straight.


Well that is a little better than immature boys our age!!;D

Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Yeh the good guys are mostly the shy ones that are lame:') haha


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> Hopefully. :lol:
> 
> Nothing big and elaborate? :lol:
> 
> Michael was boring too.  I told him that he's lame, but I kinda love him, so yeah. :lol: He seemed pleased and kinda embarrassembarrassed at the same time.


Nope, nothing big or elaborate, but that's okay. Sounds like we're going to prom, too, so maybe something _other_ than a text with the word poop in it would be appreciated by me :laugh:


----------



## Scottyhorse

4seasonsfarm said:


> Yeh the good guys are mostly the shy ones that are lame:') haha
> 
> Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


He's both  :laugh: He's a good guy though


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Aww


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

sold lik max today

Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

*lil


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

I've got a cold.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Charisa!!!


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

I WAS HOMECOMING QUEEN!! 


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Really??? do you have any pics?


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## Scottyhorse

Yeah, pictures would be cool 

I got my homecoming dress last week.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Really. Post pics Sydney


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Ya! Post pictures of whatever Malory wants pictures of! :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

4seasonsfarm said:


> Really. Post pics Sydney
> 
> Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


I'll take a couple later


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

DesertFlowerNigerians said:


> Ya! Post pictures of whatever Malory wants pictures of! :lol:


Exactly looks charisa your starting to catch on!!

Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## COgoatLover25

So, made some goat blankets today...made them a tad too short :roll: lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

COgoatLover25 said:


> So, made some goat blankets today...made them a tad too short :roll: lol


:lol:
I found some really nice ones on CL but the person won't ship them to me


----------



## COgoatLover25

Darn, that's too bad


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yep! 
It's not like I was expecting him to pay for shipping or anything!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Goodnight to all who see this :wave:


----------



## goatlady1314

Good morning to all who see this :wave:


----------



## goatygirl

Good afternoon to all who see this.:wave:


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

goatygirl said:


> Good afternoon to all who see this.:wave:


Good afternoon and HI

❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## NubianFan

Ummmm I see this, but I can't believe this......


----------



## COgoatLover25

Believe what? :lol:


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

What is there to believe??:')


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

Yeah what do you believe


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

I believe in the EASTER GOAT!!








❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

Love it


----------



## goatygirl

Cute


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

I love the AMAZING Easter goat


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hey Chelbi, are we ever going to see some of your homecoming pictures since you were queen?  My homecoming was a blast


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Oh sorry I forgot about it bc I was in the hospital for so long.... (man that place changes you)


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Hey guys I was in drivers ed this week and guess what I made on the written test!!


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

20.4


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Guys!!!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Ive missed y'all


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Awe  I missed Sarah!


----------



## goathiker

So did I ):


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So sad  
I need to text her and tell her hi lol!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Ok guys! So basically my life has been a whirlwind of events and with high school starting and everything I just haven't had any time to come on!  but I've missed y'all! So, um, personal life update: I just finished soccer season and was told that I have potential to play professionally by a former professional player (he's our goalie trainer)... So that's cool! Um... Let's see I'm on the varsity volleyball team as a freshman! And uh... Oh just a few days ago I gave my first rejection (a kid in my class asked me out). 

In my goat life? Um... Flynn is growing too fast  makes me sad. Japan is GIGANTIC. He's a BIG boy! Very muscular and stuff. I'll have to get a picture!! I've been watching BB and either now or next time she is in heat we'll be taking her to be bred  I'm really excited- the lady we're going through this year has been to nationals and done well the past few years! Oh and I need y'all's opinion on a buck. Check out quartermilenubians.com and the bucks and see which you think is best  if you need BB's registered name, it's Wunderosa Beatbox Bambie  So that's basically it! And I know you guys probably didn't ask for a life update from me but hey.

OH! And I'm getting an award that relates to 4-H on Sunday! I don't know what it is but its a little dinner banquet thing and everything! Kinda cool!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Wow, the Chat Thread really has slowed down!  I've missed y'all (Sydney, Skyla, Jill, Lacie, Emma (aka my other half/ double trouble)) I miss you other people too that I don't really know very well :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sounds like it's been busy and great for you Sarah!!  that's awesome!!

I'll go take a look at those goats tomorrow (my internet is being stupid and I'm headed to bed) but they sound nice! 

And yah, it has lol! We've been on the pull up a chair thread.. I miss this one too though!


----------



## NubianFan

Hey what am I chopped liver? You know me well turkey lurkey!!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Ohhh... I see skyla


----------



## littlegoatgirl

NubianFan said:


> Hey what am I chopped liver? You know me well turkey lurkey!!!


:lol: :slapfloor: Yup, you're chopped liver :ROFL: cut me some slack, it was late! :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hmmmmmm...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Not bad... but I think the Nubian and the Nigerian Dwarf should be plural :chin:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Figured it was about time I added a signature so I didn't have to introduce myself to everyone :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Love it Lindsey!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Now I need a website :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

COgoatLover25 said:


> Now I need a website :lol:


Me too!! :lol: I don't even have a signature!!! :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

:lol: Get one!


----------



## Emzi00

I'm just in and out, but Sarah, go with the Lakeshore buck.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

COgoatLover25 said:


> :lol: Get one!


I need to! :lol: but it requires actually using a computer and mine is from like 1975 :lol:

Thanks Emma!!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

A dinosaur huh? lol


----------



## littlegoatgirl

:lol: yes!!!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

A Dino?? Where?! :lol:


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## COgoatLover25

littlegoatgirl said:


> :lol: yes!!!


You should take it to the museum :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

COgoatLover25 said:


> You should take it to the museum :lol:


I should, I could earn some cash, get some more goats...


----------



## COgoatLover25

You have Nubians right?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Yup!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Yay! :hi5: Another Nubian lover! :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Of course!!! :hi5:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Here's one of my Nubians


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Oooh pretty!!!! )


----------



## COgoatLover25

Yep that's Emunateka...AKA -Moon


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I love her moonspots!


----------



## COgoatLover25

It's so cute and short...


----------



## bbpygmy

thought I would share some pictures  I breed and show NPGA registered Pygmy goats


----------



## COgoatLover25

Very nice!


----------



## glndg

COgoatLover25 said:


> Here's one of my Nubians


She looks like snowflake obsidian, the stone.


----------



## COgoatLover25

glndg said:


> She looks like snowflake obsidian, the stone.


Haha, she does!


----------



## NubianFan

sorry wrong board


----------



## COgoatLover25

I need one of these :lol:


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

Haha agreed


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

glndg said:


> She looks like snowflake obsidian, the stone.


That's what I named my buck after!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

HappyCaliGoats said:


> That's what I named my buck after!
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


It's a very pretty pattern. I love it!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Snowflake was too girly and long so I just call him Obsidian


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

And Lindsey is going to bring moon to CA to breed to him! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

I wish! Get him collected :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

You haven't learned AI yet!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Pfft, who needs to learn how to AI . When Peeps' dad was made, the light for the speculum went out, so the cervix obviously could not be found to get the semen through to AI the right way. So the entire straw was just deposited where it was, nothing else to do. Pull the speculum out, and discover all the semen was in the speculum, not one bit made it in the doe.... put a glove on, wiped as much out of the speculum as possible and poked it back in the doe :ROFL: 
The result of that "AI" was twins :slapfloor:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

:ROFL: that's great! it reminds me of a story a gay man once told me but it is much to graphic to share here... Some people do crazy things to get pregnant..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> You haven't learned AI yet!
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Well you need to have things prepared! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

By the time your prepared you will be on your way here to buy a gorgeous lakeshore kid and you will bring moon along for the ride so you can breed her here 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> By the time your prepared you will be on your way here to buy a gorgeous lakeshore kid and you will bring moon along for the ride so you can breed her here
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Maybe  but I already have 1 or 2 AI classes lined up :shades:


----------



## COgoatLover25

It'll take me another 5 years to get my tank :lol: but in the meantime my vet said I could use part of his if I do get some semen shipped in


----------



## littlegoatgirl

bbpygmy said:


> thought I would share some pictures  I breed and show NPGA registered Pygmy goats


Awesome! I want pygmy's


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My Pygmy has really short front legs... She's so tiny! But so round....


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## bbpygmy

HappyCaliGoats said:


> My Pygmy has really short front legs... She's so tiny! But so round....
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Do you have a picture of her??


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I do but not one that shows her full capacity or exactly how short her legs are because she's wild.. She doesn't let me get close unless I tackle her or make the dog tangle her up..














Sometimes I force her to love me :lol:

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I have no idea how old she is, I took her from a friend who wasn't caring for her properly because she thought she was ugly....

Ok, you can see how short her legs are but I wish I had a front view so wou could see her watermelon belly! She constantly looks like she's carrying quads!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## bbpygmy

Yep she is a deep bodied doe :-D she looks like she has plenty of conditioning lol :laugh: heres some pictures of some of our does.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She's definitely well fed :lol: she eats as much as my full size does and I can't separate them so she will always be a fatty 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Your does are so cute! I used to have a tan one but she had horns and she kept trying to kill my cats and any goat that would get near her food so I had to give her up with my boer 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I do but not one that shows her full capacity or exactly how short her legs are because she's wild.. She doesn't let me get close unless I tackle her or make the dog tangle her up..
> 
> Sometimes I force her to love me :lol:
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Sounds like my one Nigie doe :lol:


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

COgoatLover25 said:


> It's so cute and short...


I want that cow!!!:l

Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

bbpygmy said:


> Yep she is a deep bodied doe :-D she looks like she has plenty of conditioning lol :laugh: heres some pictures of some of our does.


I love how stubby your does are!! my does are more taller and just evenly fat

Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## bbpygmy

4seasonsfarm said:


> I love how stubby your does are!! my does are more taller and just evenly fat
> 
> Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


haha yep pygmies are really short. my pygmies are all show goats.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

:tears: I want pygmies so baddddd


----------



## goatlady1314

Hello


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Hey!!  XD


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Hey  check out my thread and add your opinion and I'll keep ya posted. Catch Ya later!  http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/showthread.php?t=173381


----------



## COgoatLover25

This thread has been so severely neglected  lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lindsey!!!! :stars: where he heck have you been?!?!?!?!?


----------



## COgoatLover25

Dee! Lol, things have just been really hectic around here and I didn't have much free time. How are you and your lil goat herd?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Things are ok.. Mastitis with Kat.. So that's bla... I'm glad you had time to pop in!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Oh no, how'd she get mastitis?


----------



## COgoatLover25

Alright Dee, so here's a pic of one of the does 






pictured Milked out


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

It's working now!! Oh, I thought you got kids?? How did you get those big does to CO.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Nope, full grown does lol. Worked out hauling deal-pretty easy


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That's awesome! Congrats!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hey Lindsey, were you the one that wanted pics of Clarice's wonky shoulder?


----------



## COgoatLover25

Yep, but you failed to deliver before I went to the moon :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: I tried, but you already left!


----------



## COgoatLover25

That's how my doe's shoulder looks when she walks but when she's standing still it sorta just looks out of place...I'll have to get pics so you can see what I mean


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Her shoulder always looks like that when she's standing, but when she's walking it looks like her shoulder is going to fly off :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Oh no! :lol:


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Found a bottle calf


Kayla Renee


----------

